# Ohio Snow Thread



## WALKERS

I will start one in OHIO. So is everybody getting seasonal depression :realmad: 
We are ready to start our bed maintenace  I sure would like to spend about 20 in the truck with white stuff flying everywere thou:bluebounc


----------



## aus316

ill second the motion send us some my wallets dry payup and losin beers in the fridge  send us some snow oh mother nature


----------



## f250man

Ya my wallet is very light this season. I've only been out twice in the begining of December and none since and don't see any in the near future. I started yard work and I think I'm going to plant grass this weekend to.


----------



## snowconcepts

Same here we have had only 3 salting events. We are way down right now & are thinking about starting to do some outside work to start bringing somw $$$ in.


----------



## carl b

People from Ohio WoW 
If I may ask you a question, Do any of you have a sidewalk crew? Or a plow truck crew?
If so, whats the best way to pay them? I have a lawn service with 1 worker, and I was wondering how to keep him around all year? Thank you in advance for any and all info.

Thanks Carl Beatty


----------



## JeepCreepn01

just woke up and took my dog out its gotta be a good 65 here this morning


----------



## WALKERS

Hey jeep i figure I would start a thread the Ohio guys we all need to get the mowers out of storage were Mother Nature can see them give her a reason to open up.  
Yes another sizzler here in Cincinnati :realmad: I figure all that yard work you been doing would make it snow. LOL

Hey Carl We have both of those crews but if you look outside they seem kinda obsolete
get him out doing door hangers aor advertising. When it comes to paying for snow what ever you think is fair everyone is different.:salute:
What part of Ohio are you from?


----------



## carl b

hey walkers I'm from akron I don't want any more work we are still working on the lawn
patios etc. but if i pay by the hour they work slow if i pay by the job they brake my truck
or blower. just wondering if one is better than the other.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

around here all the landscapers are out i guess i need to get in that line of work seems like they are all doing well this so called winter


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP 
Yes you might want to look into that because the winters are getting shorter and shorter.
We all have to pay the man some way or the other.

LOWLIFE
You might want to look into better employees then or try find a good foreman that will crack the wip. Thats my opinion only not trying to tell HOW  No offense. I had to go through the same thing. Hourly is the way to go though.:salute:


----------



## WALKERS

Trying to find any kind of work around here. I have guys clean lots with the billy goats.
Anything for a buck chuck LOL.payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up guys? This winter sucks the biggie.:realmad: I am gonna start puttin flyers out, bidding on jobs and get ready to GIT 'R' DONE this early season. My old boss has already been out doin some stuff in on lawns and whatever makes a dollar. Maybe we need to have an Ohio meet and all do a snow dance or something LOL


----------



## WALKERS

Thermos
Spunds good to me xysport We have been out papering neighborhoods allready.
Setting up routes playing PS Everything is serviced and ready to go for landscaping.
Trying to keep the guys busy :bluebounc Sending out letters to existing customers see if they want to spend some Santa buckspayup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I agree totally on the try to keep busy. I have been staying at home playin Mr.mom while the wife is workin. I am going stir crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!:bluebounc I am a landscaper, not a babysitter, although sometimes I was a babysitter when I was foreman where I used to work. I even told people I will take down their christmas lights for them!!!!! Whatever it takes to make the casholapayup


----------



## WALKERS

You mention Christmas lights I am serious thinking about getting into those next season.
If the weather keeps up I can do them in shorts I have read some threads that its serious money. Iread alot of these threads LS PS site I have alot of time on my hands lately. I need something to happen soon:yow!: before I go crazy too.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think my personal snow dance will be stripping naked and running down the street with a weedwacker yelling No not really. Im just not mentally in the game with going and doing landscaping again this soon:angry:


----------



## carl b

i do need a better worker but not finding any. i'm going to start spring clean ups Monday but now weather is calling for snow on Tuesday so at least i'm working. some guys have payments on their trucks and are not working that would suck as for a ohio get together the outdoor equipment show is at the end of the month in Columbus{at the ohio state fair grounds} i'll be there because. I need a new mower and two years ago a salesmen offered a thousand off at the show.if it is close to that or we could meet there.I don't have tickets but will have them by next week Christmas lights if you put them up make enough $ to cut them down no tangles no mess .


----------



## Scottscape

I'm hoping that it will be here by tuesday guys. Man your lucky up there to even get 3 ice melting events, let alone we've only had one! Crazy. I'm pretty sure were just gonna get hit when we least expect it.


----------



## fernalddude

Hope so we have been ready but have had time to fx all the small things on the trucks but monday nite possiable.....


----------



## carl b

scottscape we only have had one salt and one plow in Dec. the last three years have been bad i have a 5 mile max that i drive to plow and its so hit or miss here that its always east or west. 



fernalddude i took of the spreader and one of the pumps that sucks if it don't snow and i put all the blades ext. so i've decided to wait on till the 2'' is on the ground


IF YOUR DANCING FOR SNOW STOP MAYBE IT AFRAID OF U


----------



## fernalddude

Low I just cant pull off the equipment cant bring myself to do it. Got one rig with the plow off for a daily driver but wife is bit&^ cuz she wont drive her rig w/plow on (her sunbird convert is in storage) so Iam a hard spot come on snow....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

They are calling for snow monday night into tuesday here with an 80% chance. I sure hope so. I am gonna wait until there is 2" on the ground before I put the plow on.


----------



## fernalddude

Most of mine are zero toll so hope to be treating got to love pre treat.


----------



## Young Pup

I have nothing on the truck. The only thing that is there is the connections for the plow and spreader. The truck is empty. No tools, no spare parts, nothing in it.But it is sitting all together in one spot so all I have to do is throw it in and go.


----------



## carl b

just got back from putting on my pump the 90 and the green end was cut and gone anyone know if i can just buy the ends? it was sitting 200 feet in back of my shop i 
have never had any problems here in 10 years but thank god the pump on the 94 was locked on and not touched i only use 1truck at a time so i guess i'm ok 



fernalddude you should get short cabs and the wife will hate it my wife has my 99 and it is ext cab i learned that lesson the hard way also. It suc$ when you need it but she took it maybe someday (other then when it need gas) i get to drive it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

ALLRIGHT!!!! The white stuff is coming down!!!!!  Not hard but it is snowing!! It is supposed to last until sometime tomorrow according to the news. I hope it does.payup


----------



## f250man

*It's Snowing*

The ground is covered here will see how much more we get.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Son of a bi***. I hate this stupid weather. It snows its butt off for like a half hour and nothing accumulates where I have my accounts. 15 miles east of me and the ground is covered. WTF???:realmad: :angry: :yow!:


----------



## f250man

That's how the snow flake falls. I know it sucks. There is not enough here to plow even thou the grass is covered.


----------



## carl b

thermos that is my life story it sucks!!!! i have one acc. in the next town over and i plow it more than the rest


----------



## fernalddude

Just hold on guys the jet looks good for tues.morn low dip then big push up thru ohio..
http://www.intellicast.com/IcastPag...rp=SurfaceMaps&product=JetStream&prodnav=none


----------



## WALKERS

:bluebounc I have everything crossed and firing up the sacrifice pit LOL 
Everybody tell Mother Nature how lovely she looks tonight.


----------



## fernalddude

everything???????(lmao)


----------



## WALKERS

*EVERYTHING* but I dont know how long I can hold it. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

You know what to do:

O-H


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well, lets hope the Bucks win it and we get dumped on. That would be a good start to 07.


----------



## fernalddude

the next loop has changed for the better more moist air movin in 
http://www.intellicast.com/IcastPag...t=RadarLoop&prodgrp=RadarImagery&prodnav=none


----------



## WALKERS

GO :bluebounc GO:bluebounc GO:bluebounc Come on baby.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not sure how to read that, but it looks good. I hope we get a real nice lake effect tonight up here. That would be just wonderfulpayup


----------



## Young Pup

-I-O

Sorry guys I just could not wait for you guys.


----------



## Young Pup

fernalddude;349284 said:


> the next loop has changed for the better more moist air movin in
> http://www.intellicast.com/IcastPag...t=RadarLoop&prodgrp=RadarImagery&prodnav=none


Yep I was just on their website too. Sure does look good for the time being. But now I have pregame to watch or Buckeye Football Fever that is.


----------



## fernalddude

thermo intelicast is one of the best real time weather sites but it shows all the water in the air not all hitting the ground so you got to figure it out play with the site its great just look at the drop down menus


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bluebounc:yow!urplebou


----------



## fernalddude

Ok something north of indy heading towards cincy with the jet


----------



## WALKERS

fernalddude;349320 said:


> thermo intelicast is one of the best real time weather sites but it shows all the water in the air not all hitting the ground so you got to figure it out play with the site its great just look at the drop down menus


I just saved it my favorites thanks Fernalddude I have been using the other weather guesser


----------



## fernalddude

Hey walker answer your phone just called ya ......


----------



## fernalddude

Bet we get snow flakes in 1 hr 45 min payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I do like this one as well. Just another weather guesser to add to the list. Maybe we could all go to Columbus and plow away all of the beer cans from the parties after the game, just kidding


----------



## JeepCreepn01

i just want a little snow so i can at least make money to fill the tank up, i need more accounts:crying:


----------



## WALKERS

:waving: Good evening Jeep we all feel your pain need some snow to go with those extra accounts. Keep this up and they will quit hiring plow guys and start hiring cabana boys  xysport I heard through the grape vine you will see that white stuff tonight just hope its enough for a 2 inch trigger keep holding your breath I am


----------



## Load-4

Okay, I did one better than a snow dance! I'm working at the Fire Station tonight and brought my rig in for a bath. If that doesn't get us snow by morning, I don't know what will!


----------



## JeepCreepn01

so anyone even see a flurry?? i know we didnt


----------



## stcroixjoe

Jeep;349579 said:


> so anyone even see a flurry?? i know we didnt


 zero here maybe tonight???????/


----------



## carl b

mulch beds are covered today none tonight for akron funny 2 hours ago tonight had 1-3 tonight (weather bug.com)


----------



## WALKERS

All I know is sure is bright out there. I didnt see a thing.:crying: Got up at 4:00am to check too.


----------



## 'Rude Dog

*snow...*

Just looked out the plant door at work - flurries, nothing gonna stick- long range looks like better shot for my area next tuesday, with a low down to 17 degrees- just treated 'Ol Blue to a new exhaust, and new Kelly MSR's -( can't seem to get Mud Kings anymore- the tire shops want to sell Savero's ( made in Sri Lanka !!! ???) what happened to USA made ??? 'Rude Dog


----------



## Young Pup

5:15 am some snow showers here. Not even a salting event. Just saw some flurries here in the last few minutes.


----------



## WALKERS

:crying: My what a beautiful January we are having.:realmad: I guess I will spend some more time on Intro letters for the up-coming spring. Having writers block thou


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got up at 4:30 and some snow, not enough for plowing or salting:crying: Truck was kinda white, but nothing on the ground to speak of. Flower beds were white. They are saying that the ole lake effect is coming around and should be going by this evening They are calling for 2-4. I sure hope so, I feel kinda goofy being one of like 5 people around here with plows on. I need the cash, so Let it Snow!!!!payup


----------



## carl b

i'm tired of waiting for snow i have 8 pallets of salt sitting (in the way) and need to sell at atleast 2 more to get my money back this is the first year me and my friend bought a full truck load thats 30 pallets he took 20 pallets. thank god i only took 10.


----------



## WALKERS

Keep in a cool dry place. Sorry had to say it. To bad we have the dry part thou. See if there is anyone up north will take it off your hands. It will snow I hop its enough for 10 pallets that would be great:bluebounc


----------



## JeepCreepn01

all i can say is im glad i dont depend on snow for income, i know some of you do so that sucks ive only got to put my plow on one time this season and that was just to check it out make sure it was ready, now its buried in my garage like it is summer


----------



## carl b

i don't won't to sell them for what i paid i need to spreed them to make triple what i paid now their calling for 1 to 3 again so i'm happy that will get me in the gray but weather bug has changed 3 times today snow no snow now snow i still can wash the truck and that will do it but da^^^ it's cold I need work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WALKERS

If I could figure out how to make it snow via dance or wash the truck I would be a rich man LOL I would travel the usa and make it snow in Florida Lol. ITS GOTTA SNOW AT LEAST ONE GOOD ONE i HOPE. .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, maybe the weather is going to be all FUBAR and snow during the summer months.:crying: Wouldnt that just bite the biggie?


----------



## carl b

I got my wish it SNOWED here today I went out and salted all my work and called my sub AND in his words i'm tired so I went to salt his half of my jobs i got their and they had to be plowed so i drove 3-5 miles back to the shop put the plow on and i plowed the other part of my contracts he has worked for me for two years now what do i do? i've never had problem with him
PLEASE HELP! ALL NEG INFO WILL BE OK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was only behind one job(because most of my jobs did'nt need plowed)


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

hey lowlife, where are you at in Ohio? If you are close enough to cleveland area/lake county I could give you a hand with plowing or salting. send me a pm if I could help


----------



## Young Pup

lowlife;350206 said:


> I got my wish it SNOWED here today I went out and salted all my work and called my sub AND in his words i'm tired so I went to salt his half of my jobs i got their and they had to be plowed so i drove 3-5 miles back to the shop put the plow on and i plowed the other part of my contracts he has worked for me for two years now what do i do? i've never had problem with him
> PLEASE HELP! ALL NEG INFO WILL BE OK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was only behind one job(because most of my jobs did'nt need plowed)


Let me get this straight. He said he was tired? Tired from what? Does he work another job?


----------



## carl b

no job just tired


----------



## fernalddude

Hey low welcome to world of subcontractors. Glad to see that you were only a little behind so all is well.But lets look at some things that went wrong, just to help out with the next time.
1 Never go out unless you are ready for anything this includes the plow always be ready for the blizzard then you wont need anything no mater what the weather guy says.
2 Be in contact with your subs before any possible storm ask the simple questions like hey what are you doing tonite or whats your plans for the next day ect. This give you a hint of what they are doing and are they going to be able to help. 
3 Watch the storm with good radar and understand what the front is doing and conditions it the local area. If you were able to treat your section with chemicals but you needed to plow the other half than either it was a dry snow and you were ahead of it or the storm changed but if you were 3.5 miles away guess it changed.
4 As the main contractor your are responsible for all locations so you must check on each location yourself and be able to cover them with your equipment or have other backup subs to fill in, things do break so more is better. 
So with all that hope you got rid of the 2 skids of salt to break even (lol) CYA on everything.Some of my subs come out not prepared Example gym shoes,lite coat ,no gloves, no food or drink no shovel ect. I carry enough for 3 days in each rig plus extras for the subs that think well iam just going to be out for a couple of hours I can make due. Plus I find some side walks or work outside to prove a point guess what next time they got good gear on..


----------



## Young Pup

lowlife;350370 said:


> no job just tired


That is a tough one. If it was me I would be looking for someone to replace him.After finding someone, let him go. My reasoning is if it was a bigger storm he cost me money, may have cost me customers due to the lack of service.

Or you can tell him that he is on probation and next time he is gone. But have someone already lined up to come in and take his spot.


----------



## carl b

ya i just got to comfortable he's been working for me for 2 or 3 years, and we have two trucks each. So if two trucks break we always were able to borrow the other guys truck.(it hasn't happened) so i'm letting him go tonight i have a new sub


----------



## fernalddude

Dont cut him loose yet do you have a contract with him? Can he undercut you on props you have? He can screw you bad if he gets pissed so hold on and figure out your place before you make a call.....


----------



## Young Pup

Fernalddude all good points there. 

Lowlife, seems like you did not waste anytime looking for more help. Good for you.


----------



## carl b

no contracts with him my contracts are 2 years so i dont know but they are public property so he might try but now u have me thinking


----------



## Young Pup

That is where you can put him on probation. Have him sign something stating that he is on probation and if it happens again he will be let go. Also put on the paper about non competing w/you if this does happen. That way you might be covered if he trys to steal your jobs.


----------



## carl b

Oh Ya, He if he won't do the work I give him, why would he work for himself, Although I did see him plowing a driveway around 9am today


----------



## fernalddude

Glad I got to ya before you did anything. I have been in that spot before. Its a bad spot to be in Had that happen last year cost me thousands and almost all my contracts so cool head need to be applied in this ..Hey send my a pm w/number I will call ya..


----------



## carl b

What do you guys think about me cutting his work load in half, and giving the other half to my new sub? only on a probationary thing for the rest of the season. Thank you guys for all your helpful information.


----------



## WALKERS

Low. That sounds like a good idea. See how everything fans out.:waving:


----------



## WetChicken

lowlife;347688 said:


> hey walkers I'm from akron I don't want any more work we are still working on the lawn
> patios etc. but if i pay by the hour they work slow if i pay by the job they brake my truck
> or blower. just wondering if one is better than the other.


Pay them a little less an hour and tell them they get bonuses for quick work and not breaking sht.


----------



## Young Pup

fernalddude;350399 said:


> Glad I got to ya before you did anything. I have been in that spot before. Its a bad spot to be in Had that happen last year cost me thousands and almost all my contracts so cool head need to be applied in this ..Hey send my a pm w/number I will call ya..


Did you two get to talk? Not being nosey, but want to make sure everything is working out for him.


----------



## fernalddude

Yes we talked and think he came up with a plan.Just need snow to set it in place...


----------



## Young Pup

That is good to hear. Snow I hope we get some soon too. To bad that storm would not go further south and the cold get here Then we would be in business.


----------



## WALKERS

:waving:Good evening Ohio guys So this is the worst winter I have ever seen.
We have been doing some Landscaping but come on I want some white stuff to play in. Pulled some muscles in my chest today :crying: pulling out posts nothing a few Bud Lights wont fix  Any way just checking in:salute: Keep dancing LOL


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;350969 said:


> :waving:Good evening Ohio guys So this is the worst winter I have ever seen.
> We have been doing some Landscaping but come on I want some white stuff to play in. Pulled some muscles in my chest today :crying: pulling out posts nothing a few Bud Lights wont fix  Any way just checking in:salute: Keep dancing LOL


Where abouts in Cincy? Have family in Reading and Lockland. We just did a clean up last week of tree debris. No machines allowed, we used wheelbarrows and brute strength to do this.


----------



## WALKERS

Young pup 
We are out of loveland goshen area. You didn't use machines  that sucks.
Hey think of the great cardio you got out of it.wesport


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes this winter sucks!!!!!!!!!:crying: They are forecasting it to get kinda nasty here next week, ya right I will beleive it when I see it. I did a little stuff, got some siding to do tomorrow. Anything for a dollarxysport


----------



## Smitty58

Everybody put their equipment away and get out the mowers, maybe that will get us some snow. 2 years now I've loaded the truck with a skid of salt just to haul it around all winter then unload it into the warehouse. Good news is the plow sure is staying nice.


----------



## WALKERS

Good morning my fellow Ohioans I see we are having another lovely weekend down here near Cincinnati.:realmad: Just think if it was about were the temp normally is. We
would have about 4 to 5 on the ground since friday. Keep on dancingxysport


----------



## JeepCreepn01

2-4" of rain today to bad not snow


----------



## WALKERS

Hey Jeep 
You dont cut grass for payup do you? I have customers mother out in S lebonan (spelling
needing the full works. If you know anybody for 2007 season PM me thanks.:salute:


----------



## carl b

going to clean a garage today i know this is the wrong place but do any of u know what to charge? p.s. i hate to do anything by the hour it never seems to work out


----------



## WALKERS

LOW
Hey are you power washing of basic clean out? I would figure a hourly rate. Plus how big is the garage too.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;351606 said:


> Hey Jeep
> You dont cut grass for payup do you? I have customers mother out in S lebonan (spelling
> needing the full works. If you know anybody for 2007 season PM me thanks.:salute:


actually i do have soem equipment to cut grass, and have a few family accounts that i take of, i have a 2006 scag tiger cub and just a push mower but im always interested in getting more, so yeah i would be interested


----------



## WALKERS

Call me or Pm and I will give you a number to contact me.:salute:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Man and I thought I was going to upgrade to a boss plow this year. NOT!!!!!:crying: I think I am giving up on this whole snow plow gig and just landscape during the regular season and work at like Lowes or something for the winter. I have never been this broke or bored in the winter. I havent even had the money to go hunting. This sucks!!!!!:realmad: I think we should all take the weather people hostage and not release them until we get snow. I wish I could get paid a lot of money to forecast somehting I dont even know if it will happen or not. All well.


----------



## carl b

hello people rain i need it in July, Aug but not now it's looking cold next week i hope so then it con't rain 



thermos
ask your dealer what happens wen u have an electrical problem. any plow that has no chain and has a problem u can't jack the plow up and drive would have to be fixed on sight this also goes for hydro problems but boss is a every nice plow the guy i worked for would pay 10 more an hour for boss v and the boss dealer in akron stays open during the whole Storm he has a good biz and if we get a good winter i may buy a new boss


----------



## carl b

WALKERS;351621 said:


> LOW
> Hey are you power washing of basic clean out? I would figure a hourly rate. Plus how big is the garage too.


it was a 2 car and just around the walls i bought 10 rubber maid containers and it took be 7 hours to put it all in them sweep and stacked all of them on a wall the containers cost me 65 bucks so i thought 65 plus 35 per hour ?


----------



## WALKERS

LOW
Hey just remember your time for going to buy those rubber maids Nickel and diming your customer is how you stay in the biz. I think $35.00 to $40.00 is really good for just you.
If you have help add another hourly rate for him. It sounds like you have the idea allready.
GOOD LUCK.:salute:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

I'm building an ark today anybody wanna help??


----------



## WALKERS

I will bring the hammer and the beer Stay dry.


----------



## carl b

I'm there need to get out of the house for a 14 hour day of work


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

lowlife;352051 said:


> hello people rain i need it in July, Aug but not now it's looking cold next week i hope so then it con't rain
> 
> thermos
> ask your dealer what happens wen u have an electrical problem. any plow that has no chain and has a problem u can't jack the plow up and drive would have to be fixed on sight this also goes for hydro problems but boss is a every nice plow the guy i worked for would pay 10 more an hour for boss v and the boss dealer in akron stays open during the whole Storm he has a good biz and if we get a good winter i may buy a new boss


There is a dealer right here about 5 miles down the road that stays open 24hrs during the snow and they have decent rates. Im fairly mechanically inclined, so I can pretty much manhandle or hillbilly rig something to get me back home. Thanks for the infoxysport


----------



## Young Pup

I just got done looking into buy a giant squeegee to put on the plow. I definitely can make money now. :waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Young Pup;352301 said:


> I just got done looking into buy a giant squeegee to put on the plow. I definitely can make money now. :waving:


I will second that


----------



## WALKERS

Well Jeep it has been* 4 *days of rain *36* more and that ARK will be floating can I bring two of my mowers and trimmers with us dont know if they are male or female 
or not I feel like I live in Seattle Wa This rain has to stop:realmad:

Hello to the rest of you guys hope your staying dry.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah this rain is starting to chap my ass:crying: They are calling for 1-3 overnight here so I hope it does it. The temps just keep falling every hour. We might get some freezing rain too so this may suck:yow!:


----------



## f250man

*Rain to Snow*

It was 53 this morning and it is now at 37 at 2:00pm and they say 1-3"
tonight and 2-4" tomorrow but all we can do is hope and keep are fingers crossed.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I heard 3-6 for tommorow I hope so, Im not gonna put the plow on until there is 2 inches on the ground. If it does, I am ready to GIT 'R' DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!payup


----------



## carl b

snow whats that :yow!: it's 47 here and no snow i once lived in zone 5 now i think i'm thinking i live in zone 7 maybe 8????


----------



## MRUSSELL

only salted 3 times so far this winter what a joke i thought that i might be able to attach a squeege to my truck and use it instead of my plow since all we get is RAIN , ok really would like snow to fall in mansfield some time this winter. if anybody knows how to get this to happen please let me know


----------



## WALKERS

MRUSSELL
We have tried almost everything we need something I would like at least one GOOD snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think we all want one good snow!! This is getting kinda old forecasting snow and then nothing comes of it. The wife is starting to bit** too much cause I am home and not working half of the time. She doesnt understand the piss poor winter we are having:realmad:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well gentlemen, it is snowing. I have been out since 5:00 salting. Not enough to plow yet:crying: but hey there is white stuff coming down They are saying a daily total of 3to 5 inches today. Then 1-3 overnight. I cant wait for 2 inches so I can drop the bladepayup


----------



## f250man

Just started to stick here to . I'm going to work and then it will snow like blue blazes and I'll have to rush home and start plowing lets hope.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is snowing like crazy here. There is probably an inch or so on the ground and it is still coming down:yow!:  I figure in a few hours it will be time to plowpayup


----------



## Young Pup

I am glad someone is getting something. Got up at 5 to go see if salt was needed. I should have stayed in bed.


----------



## carl b

Young Pup;353191 said:


> I am glad someone is getting something. Got up at 5 to go see if salt was needed. I should have stayed in bed.


i'll second that i have to be done at first job at 445 so i was up at 4 it [email protected] sucked it's still snowing but no ground cover i need a job wife an 2 kids i can't be at home any longer:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well gentlemen, I will become the first Ohio guy here in a while to put a plow to the ground. My 2" trigger has fallen and it is still snowing Time to GIT 'R' DONE!!! Talk to you later payup


----------



## f250man

Well I'm glad your happy now. I was in parma all day and it snowed like crazy. They got at least 5" of snow on the ground. I come home to Madison and the closer I got the less snow there is. So much for the snow belt.:realmad:


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas glad to see someone is getting there feet wet. We did some salting but not enough for me I want some inches now come on.:realmad: At first I thought it was some kind of strange terrorist attack Then I realized it was snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well, I just got back in. Not all of my places needed plowed. But hey, I plowed. I almost forgot how to use that yellow thing on the front of my truck


----------



## f250man

Hope it was fun. Hope you got the itch scratched for a while.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It helped. I will bet anything that this is our last snow for the season. All well, there is always next winter.:crying: :realmad:


----------



## WALKERS

Good afternoon felas well the sun is back again:crying: .So much for winter I think it was yesterday.:realmad: Just kidding just pretend it is Dec 1 2006 LOL Come on Mother Nature quit tezzing us.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

They were calling it "cosmetic" sun on the radio here, since it is 27 outside. Supposed to be 40 tomorrow and another snow event friday.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Walkers, sorry i havent called ya yet but all that rain kinda flooded my grandmas yard and basement so we have been cleaning that mess up, rumor has it they are saying the S word for sunday????


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We are under a lake effect snow advisory until saturday afternoon. saying 6-12 or more of accummulationpayup payup


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP
I am thinking of another S word and it isn't snow.:realmad: I hope it is SNOW we have a 50% chance for Sunday and 29% for tomorrow. I will keep my fingers crossed.:bluebounc


----------



## f250man

I'm not holding my breath. We got nothing last time and will probably get and 1" this time.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;354899 said:


> I'm not holding my breath. We got nothing last time and will probably get and 1" this time.


Doesnt that suck?? It seems like it jumps perry and madison and goes straight for Ashtabula.:crying: I think we will all be able to enjoy the snow this time


----------



## carl b

another salty day in akronpayup payup payup payup i hope it snows down south for uall


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Man I just got in from plowin.payup This is fun!!!! They are calling for lake effect all day into tomorrow. Just cleared about 3 inches or so. They are sayin 12 inches when it is donepayup It is even nicer with gas at 1.95 a gallon. 40 bucks almost fills it versus 70 dollars.


----------



## WALKERS

Good for you Therm wish it would come this way Oh well it will SNOW one day. Next year.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont worry WALKERS, you will get the snow. Just think about it, winter got off to a slow start and who knows, it may last until April? Dont get too discouraged, just hang in there buddy


----------



## f250man

If it keeps snowing like it is now I'll be out plowing in the morning. I hope I hope. It will be the first since the 8th of December


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have plowed twice since the 17th. I know I will be back at it again. Now you will be able to try out that new blade you got. payup


----------



## f250man

Well i'm heading out but I don't think I will have to drop the plow down here by the lake. Hopfully when I head south I will get to push.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I did my dad's house and a couple others in Perry. Had 3-4 inches on them. Out here in Willoughby got trace to 2 inches, so only parts of my route needed done:crying:


----------



## f250man

Yea the same here only did 10 driveways out south madison. A little money and it stopped the itch for a little while but not for long.payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It helps for a little bit, then go crazy again. Boy those weather forecasters were sure wrong about this storm. We are supposed to get more sunday night into monday. I sure hope so.


----------



## WALKERS

So whar do you guys think they are actually saying we will get some accumualtion this time in cincinnati.:bluebounc I hope so glad to see you got your feet F250 Maybe I can calm our cravings Sun night who knows thou  We will see.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hope we get a blizzard from cleveland to cincinnati!!!! Wouldnt that be great?payup They are sayin 1-4 inches here sunday night into monday, but who knows it will change 10 times between now and then.:realmad:


----------



## WALKERS

They have all this technology do forecast the weather and I have the same techno stuff 
by lookinf out my window


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think we could be better weather forecasters by looking out our window. I dont beleive anything they say anymore. They said we could wake up to a foot this morning, instead woke up to maybe two inches. Some big storm!!!!:realmad: :angry:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

well i made the effort to get my plow out of the warehouse, i hope it does something


----------



## WALKERS

I hope it does too Jeep I saw your jeep in muddin toys COOL Keep your fingers crossed for tonight :salute: :bluebounc


----------



## carl b

Can anyone get this a few days ago we had 2 inches and a guy called me to tell me there was not enough snow to salt today we got 1" and he calls me and said it needs plowed and salted now what would you do the next storm? : :realmad: :realmad: :realmad: :: (I plowed &salted it today)


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

lowlife;355773 said:


> Can anyone get this a few days ago we had 2 inches and a guy called me to tell me there was not enough snow to salt today we got 1" and he calls me and said it needs plowed and salted now what would you do the next storm? : :realmad: :realmad: :realmad: :: (I plowed &salted it today)


I would plow and salt it the next storm. I kinda deal with a guy like this, he wants it plowed every two inches, but doesnt want much salt. It is a high traffic parking lot and if I did not salt it at less than 2 inches or whatever, it would be an ice pit. I told him that I am going to salt anything less than 2 inches because I do not want a slip and fall accident coming back on me. He understood that and said fine. I guess I would explain it to him from your point of view on the snow accumulation and salt. And yes what he said does not make a darn bit of sense.


----------



## carl b

I tried to tell him that and I also am in the process of making a no fault contract because wen i told him i don't want a slip&fall he said it's Ohio so what I don't know if should work for him but today he had all new outlooks on the hole thing he needed it done right away he also is my best plowing costumer about 500 600 $ per plow so how do you prove it's necessary ?


----------



## carl b

anyone please


----------



## Clapper&Company

lowlife;355849 said:


> I tried to tell him that and I also am in the process of making a no fault contract because wen i told him i don't want a slip&fall he said it's Ohio so what I don't know if should work for him but today he had all new outlooks on the hole thing he needed it done right away he also is my best plowing costumer about 500 600 $ per plow so how do you prove it's necessary ?


If he only wants you to salt when he wants it salted, tell him find, and make him sign a hold harmless agreement, also make sure he knows if he call and wants it salted, it might be some time till you get there, also make sure he knows if you have to back track or make a trip just for that, your chargeing more..

Thats what we do.
Also if they start playing to many games like that we drop them.
If they refuse to pay for a service we did, we drop them.
If they get behind on there invoices we supend services.

Have a company that we plow 8 lots for them, could have been a good account, one of the first snows, we salted there stuff. There saying we jumped the gun on salting, we had about an 1" of snow, we salted most lots 2 and a few 3 times that day. but only salted them once. They dont want to pay their $400 salt bill. Thats Find we droped them, and now were trying to get our money. If we do, we do. If not its the cost of doing biz.


----------



## carl b

I only work at night unless called so i salted him once but i think i have an idea what i'll do is get the contract and take care of him last i need to lose a sub any way i've been pushing my sub out the door if it goes well i'll not lose that much cash with what i'll save in over head so the customer can f#c& off thank you for the good ideas and i'm glad to hear i'm not the only one this has happened to


----------



## JeepCreepn01

finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nice pic Jeep!!!!:waving: About time someone else here on the Ohio thread gets some snow. How much is there, 4-6 inches? Snap any other pics? Looks like you had some funpayup


----------



## JRSlawn

Ronnie,
Hey how are things going down there? Did you ever get your phone turned back on? I called you the other night to see what it was doing in Canton and still said it was shut off. Give me a call on my cell


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jeff, Here nothing much ill call you.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

we got bout 3.5 depends where you were at here, no its kinda raining and most everything is kinda icing over


----------



## f250man

Well 7 p.m here and it is sleeting and snow mix about 1" has fallen since 5 o'clock.


----------



## Young Pup

3 inches here and it is freezing mist outside.


----------



## carl b

northing in akron it is freezing drizzle and i have to scrape the truck just to go salting not complaining but i would like to plow my whole route just once or twice a month any thing after that would be a bonus


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is snowing here, about an inch to an inch and a half down now. Been snowing since about 4 o'clock. Hopefully we get at least two inches!!payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

We got about an 1/2 " here in canton


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Total was about an inch. Just went and salted my commercials. All well, no major, plowable snow in the forecast for the next several days.:realmad: Time to take the plow back off again:angry:


----------



## MRUSSELL

not much snow for mansfield either possibily an 1" and a half plowed on place felt like an idiot but they wanted it cleared off so we did it anyway at least i know all equipment works like it should , wake me up when it snows again


----------



## WALKERS

Good Morning Ohio Finally Finally got to PLOW 3 to 3 1/2 Sunday. Oh what a feeling, was out from 8 a.m. to 11 pm One of my sub/buddies screw me showing up so I might be recuiting for anothe truck if anyone is interested. It snowed It snowed:bluebounc


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good for you!!!!:salute: About time you got your feet wet. And to think you were wanting to give up!!!!! Hope that helped scratch your itch for a while.


----------



## WALKERS

They are talking about more on Thursday we will see. keep on dancingxysport


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;356817 said:


> Good Morning Ohio Finally Finally got to PLOW 3 to 3 1/2 Sunday. Oh what a feeling, was out from 8 a.m. to 11 pm One of my sub/buddies screw me showing up so I might be recuiting for anothe truck if anyone is interested. It snowed It snowed:bluebounc


YO right here, i'm interestedpayup


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP
CALL ME 305- LAWN
Josh Walker:salute:


----------



## carl b

WALKERS;356817 said:


> Good Morning Ohio Finally Finally got to PLOW 3 to 3 1/2 Sunday. Oh what a feeling, was out from 8 a.m. to 11 pm One of my sub/buddies screw me showing up so I might be recruiting for anothe truck if anyone is interested. It snowed It snowed:bluebounc


i got the best advice from finaledude he said to get rid of a sud to do it one job at a time it worked well for me and he was confused so he will not have time to seal acc's from you


----------



## WALKERS

lowlife;356869 said:


> i got the best advice from finaledude he said to get rid of a sud to do it one job at a time it worked well for me and he was confused so he will not have time to seal acc's from you


Low 
What do you mean one at a time? the sub is a bud of mine I set all this up in Dec and thought I had all my ducks in a row but was disappointed yesterday. But I will find something


----------



## carl b

sorry he told me to have one account done before my old sub gets to the job site than the next snow storm have two accounts done so on and so on but in my case my old sub has only shown up one time and he got the hint that i will not take sh!t like that so he called and quit NEVER WORK WITH FRIENDS IF THEY COME TO YOUR HOUSE AND NEED A PLACE TO STAY FOR A DAY GIVE THEM $100.00 FOR A HOTEL THEY'LL NEVER LEAVE IF YOU LET THEM IN


----------



## WALKERS

Good point I am taking care of that in the next couple days. (A reliable sub).Recruit a couple walk guys to.:salute:


----------



## carl b

i have'nt seen farnaldude on here in awhile but to get the best advice you could pm him i talked to him on the phone and he seems to be vary knowledgeable about the biz


----------



## f250man

*Well just got in.*

Well with the snow yesterday 2" and the 2" over night I was finally able to plow all my accounts this morning.payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good for you.:salute: I plowed a couple of my commercials here and salted, but I did not know there was that much snow out that way. I have a couple residentials in Perry, surprised they did not call. I will be heading that way here in a few


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;356848 said:


> JEEP
> CALL ME 305- LAWN
> Josh Walker:salute:


sorry i was alittle under the wether yesterday got that 24hr bug thats going around, but i feel great today and will be contacting you 
Alex


----------



## WALKERS

Cool:salute: I am at the office now. 11:20 am.:waving:


----------



## WALKERS

So has anyone heared anything about tonight (tuesday) for Cincinnati.One inch or more?
Thanks in advance
Josh


----------



## JeepCreepn01

iveheard less then 1 but lookng on the radar it looks like a decent size snow over ILL that could hit us, it would be sweet for more snow this soon, i would hate to get a call from you to come work:salute: we will just wait and see


----------



## WALKERS

Jeep;357651 said:


> iveheard less then 1 but lookng on the radar it looks like a decent size snow over ILL that could hit us, it would be sweet for more snow this soon, i would hate to get a call from you to come work:salute: we will just wait and see


It wouldn,t bother me a bitpayup Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

nothing really here, looks like anythng that was salted on sunday is still decent


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dumping the snow down here pretty good. Not really much accum. yet. Soon there will bepayup


----------



## miketheman

*north east ohio...get ready!!!*

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
259 PM EST WED JAN 24 2007

OHZ011>014-023-089-PAZ001>003-250400-
/O.UPG.KCLE.LE.A.0002.070125T0500Z-070126T2100Z/
/O.NEW.KCLE.LE.W.0004.070125T0900Z-070126T2100Z/
CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-TRUMBULL-
ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON...
JEFFERSON...WARREN...ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
259 PM EST WED JAN 24 2007

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM THURSDAY TO 4 PM
EST FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM THURSDAY TO
4 PM EST FRIDAY. THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS NO LONGER IN
EFFECT.

A GENERAL SNOW WILL GIVE WAY TO HEAVIER LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS
LATE TONIGHT AS AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT DIVES SOUTHEAST ACROSS THE
REGION. THROUGH THE EVENING HOURS...ON AND OFF SNOW WILL CONTINUE
WITH ACCUMULATIONS THROUGH MIDNIGHT OF AN INCH OR TWO LIKELY.
THEN...INTENSE LAKE EFFECT SNOW BANDS ARE EXPECTED TO DEVELOP LATE
TONIGHT BEHIND THE COLD FRONT. SQUALLS AND SOME THUNDER AND
LIGHTNING ARE POSSIBLE THURSDAY AS THE BANDS INTENSIFY. SNOW
SHOWERS AND SQUALLS ARE THEN EXPECTED TO CONTINUE THROUGH THURSDAY
NIGHT INTO FRIDAY. ACCUMULATIONS THROUGH DAYBREAK THURSDAY COULD
BE AS MUCH AS 2 TO 4 INCHES ACROSS INLAND SECTIONS OF NORTHEAST
OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA. ANOTHER 4 TO 8 INCHES IS LIKELY
DURING THE DAY THURSDAY WITH 3 TO 5 INCHES MORE POSSIBLE THURSDAY
NIGHT. SOME LOCATIONS COULD END UP WITH MORE THAN A FOOT AND A
HALF OF SNOW BEFORE THIS ACTIVITY FINALLY STARTS TO DIMINISH
FRIDAY AFTERNOON. IN ADDITION...GUSTY NORTHWEST WINDS WILL
ACCOMPANY THE SNOW CAUSING CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING.

IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW
IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL
BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN
ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO
AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

Thought you all mught like that...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Like it hell, I love that forecast!!!!!payup Although I will beleive it when I see it. Last big snow, they were forecasting very similar weather, ended up with 3 inches. So im not holdin my breath


----------



## miketheman

thermos;358108 said:


> Although I will beleive it when I see it.so im not holdin my breath


You should live in Y-town...I'm not holdin my breath either...when they say 2-4" here its more like a dusting, I'm right on the dividing line for snow, just south of I-80. We don't get a lot of snow unless it comes up from the south...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is worse up here sometimes with lake effect. We dont get jack, and I go to my dad's about 19 miles east, and like 5 inches. But right now it is comin down pretty good. I hope we all get some. About time for some good plowinpayup


----------



## miketheman

good luck man, I hope we all get it...:redbounce


----------



## Easy

I live in LeRoy Twp. just east of Chardon, and we have about 6" already. Hope everyone wanting snow gets my share!!!

Don


----------



## Jderr

good luck .their talking nothing but flurries here in troy.for Thursday


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just cleaned up a few of mine. About 4-6 inches here so far and more on its way!!!!payup


----------



## WALKERS

Good to hear felas glad to see that someone getting snow. We had a dusting 1/2.
Salt Salt Salt.


----------



## f250man

Cleaned up 4"-5" today way more then they called for and I expected. Had to leave work earlypayup to go out and plow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sucked cause the wife was at work and had to watch kids. Took the youngest to my grandparnets and the oldest went with me. He had a bunch of fun plowing with me.


----------



## f250man

I took out the dog and my 13 year old with me to plow the fiancee dose not like to plow to much forward and backward motion for her.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;358346 said:


> I took out the dog and my 13 year old with me to plow the fiancee dose not like to plow to much forward and backward motion for her.


Am i reading that right about too much forward and backward motion? Just kidding, I have a sick mind sometimes


----------



## f250man

Well we got 12" and more is on the way had a bunch of fun today. White Gold got to love it.


----------



## WALKERS

Start pushing south guys maybe it get the hint:bluebounc


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wish it would stop skipping me and heading 15 miles east.:crying: Man that is irritating:angry:


----------



## f250man

Stop your whining. Just kidding. You got snow before we did we just got more to push around.:waving:


----------



## carl b

thermos;358818 said:


> Wish it would stop skipping me and heading 15 miles east.:crying: Man that is irritating:angry:


man you would kill people if you had my location i always get #ucked on snow compared to you guys i've read all the time where you plow half your jobs and i sit here :crying: and you are payup making money


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey low, do you need a little cheese to go along with that whine???


----------



## carl b

thats funny you wine i tel you it could be worse and you think i wine to much i'm happy with what i get but always wish for more as for the cheese what kind can you mail it next day i might run out of wine :crying: lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know I wine too. Just bustin your balls low. As far as the cheese, I offer limburger and fromunda cheese. I can overnite if you like,lol


----------



## carl b

thanx needed a funny :crying: i'll try to switch to bush tomorrow


----------



## WALKERS

Good morning felas:waving: I see some of you guys up north have been busypayup .
Good to hear. Down here if we dont see at least three more snow events you will see a BOSS plow for sale one here. (BARELY USED)  .
Be safe out there.:salute: 
Josh


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sorry to hear you havent had much snow. Out in madison by f250man they have had like 20 inches!!! Total in my area (18 miles west from him) is about 8 inches If you are gonna sell the Boss, I will be lookin this spring for one


----------



## JeepCreepn01

they are claiming snow for sunday again we will see


----------



## WALKERS

SWEET how much I havent got to the weather part of my morning. 
JEEP Rain and snow this afternoon. (Sat) Snow showers in the afternoon on (Sun) Does n't look like any accum thou


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont feel too bad, I woke up this morning and saw green grass!!!! I had to rub the eyes and do a double take. Heard on the radio that it was like 43 degrees!!! I hate Ohio winters. Still may be in time to break out the squeegee for the plow.


----------



## Young Pup

fernalddude;349284 said:


> the next loop has changed for the better more moist air movin in
> http://www.intellicast.com/IcastPag...t=RadarLoop&prodgrp=RadarImagery&prodnav=none


Anybody looking at this radar? They are only calling for snow shower with about 1 inch, this radar looks like it could be more. Is it me just wishing or could something be amidst with the forecasts?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have come to a realization today about weather people. When they say we are gonna get 12 inches of snow, we get like 5 inches. When they say trace to 2 inches, we get buried. Boys, I think we are in the wrong business. They can be wrong about everything they say, and still get paid the same. We miss one spot plowing, and we get 15 phone calls. They say 1-3 here tonite, but I will beleive it when I see it.


----------



## chazg33

hey thermos,i just went outside to check truck and quess what,,theres snow flakes,,keep your fingers crossed,its coming again,,hey did you call your customers in perry to see whats up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, I have had these people for like 3 years. They are right in my dad's neighborhood and are very nice older folks. They have done this before. I call them and they say the same thing to me every time. Well we dont get out as much anymore and we know you will get here, you have other people to take care of too. So we arent gonna fuss about gettin you out here over some snow. Then they go on about the blizzards they used to see, etc. So it is irritating that they dont call but I guess I will get used to it. They pay good and I am not gonna give them a hard time about anything. Just would be nice to get a heads up as to what I am in for. Kinda sux going from 3inches to close to a foot!!


----------



## chazg33

just looked outside again ,side roads and rt 20 are snow covered all ready,calling for snow tonight and tomorrow,,hope some will come your way,,i grew up in eastlake and remember the late 70s harsh winters,good times....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is kind of starting to snow here. They said 1-3 here tonite. But with that kind of prediction we either wont get squat or we will get dumped on. Gotta love good ole beastlake!!!!


----------



## WALKERS

Hey young pup was that radar for today Sat Jan 27.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;359927 said:


> Hey young pup was that radar for today Sat Jan 27.


Yep sure was. If you look in the top left of the radar it has the time and date on it. I thought for sure we were going to get something from the south with what I saw.If you look on the bottom it also has the time there as well.


----------



## fernalddude

Hey guys been busy working, billing, repair, restock, oh and sleep this is what Iam looking at now


----------



## Young Pup

We got just some rain drops out that when it came in here. Temp is almost down to 32 here. They said on the news earlier 1 to 2 around here on Sunday.:waving:


----------



## carl b

fernalddude My sub is gone it worked vary well one by one. and the second plow he quit thanks for the advice. good luck on snow tomorrow payup payup


----------



## fernalddude

:waving: Glad to hear....


----------



## stcroixjoe

just got in from plowing bedford got 3-4'' nice light fluffy snow i forgot my camera parma area maybe 1 1/2 still pushed it though guess i'll see what we get later


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Got about an inch here. Just enough to throw down salt:crying: We are under another Lake Effect snow warning till 7pm Monday--yeah right


----------



## f250man

I got another 3" here went out and did the 2 churches and the drives. I broke a dam ram bolt to and could not figure out why it wouldn't lift or angle until I got home and find it. All the plow oil was in the rams. So I had to call around to find someone who had new oil and ram bolts cause no one here in Madison was open that carry the plow parts were open so I went to the place in Mentor that is open 24 hours when the snow flies and know one there. So I went to Napa and they had it all. Steve


----------



## Young Pup

Just a dusting here. Nothing even to worry about. Sun is out and the temp is 16 outside now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is coming down here too. Probably an inch so far. Just gotta sit and be patient to wait for more:crying: Thanks for the call Steve!!:salute:


----------



## carl b

he!! it's snowing in Akron


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Awesome Low!!! Hope you get enough to plowpayup


----------



## carl b

thats the funny thing. I got me a job and now it snows!!:crying: not a good job but my friend remodels offices and i've been hanging dry wall so no snow today is OK
and I''M WAITING FOR CHEESE.... HAHA


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

lowlife;360293 said:


> thats the funny thing. I got me a job and now it snows!!:crying: not a good job but my friend remodels offices and i've been hanging dry wall so no snow today is OK
> and I''M WAITING FOR CHEESE.... HAHA


That is how it always works. Getting a job to help with money in the winter due to no snow, then it snows. I did drywalling the summer of 05'. That wasnt too bad because we had a drywall lift, but the mudding and sanding sucked. It took forever to clean all of that dust off the seat of my truck. Oh I am just fresh out of cheese. It is on backorder...lol:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Holy crap!!!!! It is snowin like holy hell here!!! I did a few drives and there was a buttload of snow!! I did my dad's house and a few others in Perry, and some of the snow was drifted as deep as my tires on the truck!! This is gonna be a good money makerpayup payup


----------



## f250man

Well we got about 5-6" in less then 3 hours here. I just can't believe the way it was snowing out here. Can't see the car in front of you. Well it will be another early day for me. payup payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;360539 said:


> Well we got about 5-6" in less then 3 hours here. I just can't believe the way it was snowing out here. Can't see the car in front of you. Well it will be another early day for me. payup payup


I know it was bad!! I was playing the leader coming out of perry into painesville. I left my strobe on and the cars followed me. It snowed its butt off and just turned off. Wonder if we will get more? I am gonna head out at 2:00 am.payup payup


----------



## carl b

thermos;360555 said:


> I know it was bad!! I was playing the leader coming out of perry into painesville. I left my strobe on and the cars followed me. It snowed its butt off and just turned off. Wonder if we will get more? I am gonna head out at 2:00 am.payup payup


2 am by the time they open, they will need plowed again. Hope you get paid for both! lol
I saw you plow a post office, I also plow a post office, (not in a plaza) they have me salt a week b4 the storm. lol But they do open at 4am, did you get a post office contract that is 150 pages long? I did, it sucks.:crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well, fortunatly no I did not get the big huge post office contract. It is located in a privately owned plaza. I guess the post office rents the area from him?? I did the contract with the property manager. There are other things located there like tanning salon, hair salon, two restuarants, etc. I need to have it clean by 6 am


----------



## stcroixjoe

getting ready to head out in about an hour i live in the elyria area its snowing like crazy here gonna head to beford first see how it is out there i'll take my camera this time and hopefully i'll get some good pics be carefull out there and watch out for the a-holes


----------



## f250man

Well I just got in from plowing again another 6" of new snow it was falling at a rate of 1-2" per hour out here and quit as fast as it started and then nothing the rest of the night. So off to work I go.Steve payup payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont work too hard today Steve:waving:


----------



## Easy

We got another 4-6" over night here in LeRoy, and it is still snowing, Oh wait a minute, the sun just came out but it is still snowing...... What a Jan, you never know what you are going to get.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Snow while the sun is out?? No not here in ne ohio!! (sarcasm) Sunny here and no snow. Good thing though, gotta get my u-joints replaced today. Thing was rattlin so hard this morning, I thought my teeth were going to chatter out


----------



## WALKERS

F 250, Therm you guys are getting hammered up there by the lake effect. Good for you guys.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

as cold as it is here it needs to snow


----------



## WALKERS

Hey JEEP
Thats the problem its real to cold. Need a nice 28 to 30 degrees.payup


----------



## Load-4

Looks like more snow tomorrow. I've heard everything from 1" to 3", to a foot by wed am.!! Hope it stalls a little and doesn't hit till tuesday evening. Gotta work a day shift extra.


----------



## f250man

Well Walkers and jeep you guys should get some snow all day tomorrow. About 4-6" I say for you guys. Steve


----------



## WALKERS

Dont talk dirty  F250 I hope so that would make my day, and JEEP to payup. I am moving to Cleveland next winter 
Be safe guys.
Josh


----------



## Young Pup

Load-4;361102 said:


> Looks like more snow tomorrow. I've heard everything from 1" to 3", to a foot by wed am.!! Hope it stalls a little and doesn't hit till tuesday evening. Gotta work a day shift extra.


Welcome to the site and to this thread. What you got a full 12 hour shift or just 8 hours. I am not a firefighter but know some. Good luck and hope it holds off for you.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

haha i would die if we got that much, maybe the end if the week we might get some
yeah walkers go ahead move to cleveland then it would prolly snow here and not there


----------



## carl b

WALKERS;361137 said:


> Dont talk dirty F250 I hope so that would make my day, and JEEP to payup. I am moving to Cleveland next winter
> Be safe guys.
> Josh


you can have half my route.. i hate snow it's cold and i need to get a bulk salter so i don't have to get out of the truck.or just a side walk / worker to load my tailgate spreader ... 
sorry i'm just pissed.. i woke up 4 hours late and had to plow in biz hours to day!!!!:crying: : :yow!:


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP
You know I am not going to Cleve, before you know it I will be able to mow year around here in Cincy.LOL
Low 
Sorry to hear about the traffic Were in ohio are you. Pick someone up cheap tell them the benefits is climate controled COLD ALLWAYS 
F250
Checking the radar looks like thursday I still hope tomorrow thou.:salute:
Fernald
You heard anything for us?


----------



## f250man

Walkers Fox 8 news up her was showing that around akron and south would get hit the hardiest tomorrow. But you never know. We do live in Ohio the Nut State and the forecasters are nuts half the time. Steve


----------



## WALKERS

True on both counts guess it will be an hour by hour of sleep night. Jeep stay by the phone and keep your fingers crossed.xysport


----------



## fernalddude

OK just my look on weather for s/w ohio
Ha Ha Ok my bet is a few flakes by morn then some till noon. Now the jet it going from west to N/eastat around 120 mph pushing the water just north of us. With the lake snow not able to reach us keeping in a tight circle around mich and northern ohio. But just my observations as of 20:00 1-29-07


----------



## WALKERS

:bluebounc I nominate Fernald our NEW weather guy in the South East.:bluebounc :salute:


----------



## fernalddude

My guess Thanks Walkers


----------



## WALKERS

You could put Tim Hedrick (Local 12) out on his ear LOL


----------



## fernalddude

Yea but i still we be sleeping lite just in case....:salute:


----------



## Young Pup

I second that motion but he needs to cover us up here in the central part too.:waving: I like where the line is for above 1 inch.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is crazy to think that we have been getting hammered here just north of you guys, and down there you have not seen squat!!! Dont worry, you will get pounded with snow very, very soonpayup payup


----------



## carl b

walkers i'm in akron ( well tallmadge a subburb home of summit racing) but the weather channel says leas than 1" tonight
and 1"to 3" tomorrow 
so as the cell phone commercial says DAD GOT HOSED!! WE GET SLOPPY SECONDS OF SNOW BELT payup payup but it all pays the same


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yet again we are under a lake effect snow warning till 10 am wednesday, 8 th so far in the past three weeks. Calling for 5-10 here in my area. The snow is already coming down and it is supposed to intensify laterpayup Cant wait and hope it happens


----------



## carl b

thermos;361465 said:


> Yet again we are under a lake effect snow warning till 10 am wednesday, 8 th so far in the past three weeks. Calling for 5-10 here in my area. The snow is already coming down and it is supposed to intensify laterpayup Cant wait and hope it happens


not that good but 2-6 is what they say.. its snowing like hell now... i get to work tonight 
and momma said she needs new shoes.. so i need the payup payup lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is snowing real hard here now too. Cant even see my truck sometimes out the window!!!! I think we are all gonna be able to share a little in this snow hopefully, for you guys out of the snow belt. Need money for new shoes!!! That should be the least of your worries since your truck has a transmission problem. How are things going with that by the way?


----------



## carl b

its in the shop.. they said flywheel but they have to open it up to know for sure..i'm not over-lee concerned , because i have good clients and i called most and told them that i have one truck down.. not one bad response xysport but that's why i have two.. the shop told me to bring the hole truck in,to get a warranty but that's cool ..i have no heat in the shop to remove it anyway.. and a job (i didn't go today because SNOW) so i can pay for it ..if that's it ..$325.00 out the door..
what do you guys think of that$$ i never go to shops so i'm not going to drive to like 2or 3 different ones so it is what it is
I HOPE THE TRANNY GUY IS'NT HERE!!!!
did you get your truck fixed if not my neighbor has a press


----------



## carl b

Young Pup;361247 said:


> I second that motion but he needs to cover us up here in the central part too.:waving: I like where the line is for above 1 inch.


where in central are you?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes, I got my truck fixed yesterday. Took it to one of our fellow plowsite members, Robhollar, and he took care of it. Did real nice work too. My u-joints as he said were drier than utah. They were the non-greaseable kind. If that guy is only charging 325 bucks for it, that is not bad at all.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

to the local fellows, we gonna get anything thursday or friday??


----------



## Young Pup

lowlife;361680 said:


> where in central are you?


Columbus here.


----------



## Young Pup

Jeep;361832 said:


> to the local fellows, we gonna get anything thursday or friday??


I am not local to you but I hope we get something out of it. I still think they are trying to get a good handle on the track of it.


----------



## WALKERS

Jeep;361832 said:


> to the local fellows, we gonna get anything thursday or friday??


JEEP
Heard through the grape vine that we are supposed to get 2 to 4 inches.:bluebounc 
We will see.
Josh


----------



## fernalddude

will give my forecast wed ....


----------



## WALKERS

:salute: I will be waiting do you have a time.  "Today on weather with Fernalddude"
Hope you bring GOOD news all mighty weather guru.:waving:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;361846 said:


> JEEP
> Heard through the grape vine that we are supposed to get 2 to 4 inches.:bluebounc
> We will see.
> Josh


 hope that grapevine is true im ready to plow


----------



## WALKERS

Jeep;361866 said:


> hope that grapevine is true im ready to plow


I picked up three circle Ks over here by the house yesterday. Just flat out plowing no salt.
Just gotta watch out for those gas caps.
Hey give me a call when you get a sec.
305-LAWN
JOSH:salute:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

heres from that huge snow we had 2yrs ago our city plowers went on strike so i cleared some of the street to play on
the memories of a good snow and even more fun playing in the jeep


----------



## WALKERS

That is COOL Wish I still had mine.:crying:


----------



## carl b

Jeep;361903 said:


> heres from that huge snow we had 2yrs ago our city plowers went on strike so i cleared some of the street to play on
> the memories of a good snow and even more fun playing in the jeep


i so want one (the snow pile big as a jeep) we have about 2/3 feet high piles now..2 years ago i couldn't see over them!!


----------



## JeepCreepn01

we had almost 2ft on the ground hard to tell my tires are alittle big, that kind of snow at one time is unheard of here


----------



## carl b

what size are the tires?.. my guess is 31's


----------



## JeepCreepn01

lowlife;361931 said:


> what size are the tires?.. my guess is 31's


right now 35's gonna stretch my wheelbase soon and i'm going ot 39's then iwill no longer be able to drive on street


----------



## carl b

If you get these tires call.. I'll pay just to ride


----------



## JeepCreepn01

ive seen those they are crazy check out how the russians wheel


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well boys, we are getting a blizzard up here. We have had white out conditions for more than two hours here. I had to go clean up some of my commercials that have businesses in them, and wow!!! There was 7-8 inches on them!!! I had to put my truck down in 4 low just to stack the snow mountains!!! I talked to my one buddy, and he said we have been getting 3-4 inches an hour!!!! This is gonna be a big one!!!!payup payup


----------



## carl b

Jeep;361955 said:


> ive seen those they are crazy check out how the russians wheel


i will be selling every thing and moving to Russia


----------



## WALKERS

Go Therm payup If they werent saying we were going to get any I would gladly come up and help you prsport  
Be careful out there felas.


----------



## carl b

thermos;361963 said:


> Well boys, we are getting a blizzard up here. We have had white out conditions for more than two hours here. I had to go clean up some of my commercials that have businesses in them, and wow!!! There was 7-8 inches on them!!! I had to put my truck down in 4 low just to stack the snow mountains!!! I talked to my one buddy, and he said we have been getting 3-4 inches an hour!!!! This is gonna be a big one!!!!payup payup


thats cool like the old days awake for 3or4 days..i saw the weather and its not letting up until tomorrow up their


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know, it is horrible out here. I have seen a few accidents already, man everyone just needs to slow down and be careful!!!! And plus the wind is blowing hard at times, so we are getting some good drifting going on here. Tonite into tomorrow is gonna be rough, but it is good payolapayup payup And I thought we werent going to have a winter!!! Boy was I wrong. I think I am going to need more than one can of Copenhagen and more than one cup of coffee for this one!!


----------



## carl b

hey.. therm i know that this is dumb... but which way do you run the blade ?when you hit a drift do you get sucked in to traffic or the ditch? this is my first year with wings, so i have to angle the blade..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

lowlife;361981 said:


> hey.. therm i know that this is dumb... but which way do you run the blade ?when you hit a drift do you get sucked in to traffic or the ditch? this is my first year with wings, so i have to angle the blade..


I run my blade angled to the driver's side. I have hit drifts before and never been sucked either way. I leave my controller on my lap so I can move the blade really quick. If it is really bad out with big drifts, I leave my blade straight. I guess it is more of a personal preference. That and I always have good control of my rig and keep myself alert of all cars near me and the road conditions.


----------



## carl b

so mabe i should keep it under 80 mph on the side roads.....lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Umm yeah, I would keep it way under 80 on the side roads. More to the tune of 50!! just kidding, and yes I got your sarcasm as well, unless you were not being sarcastic??


----------



## f250man

Well it's been on hell of a ride today just got in from 6 hours of plowing and you can almost not tell I have even been out. And I would like to give a great big thanks to Chazg33 for all the extra work he has thrown my way. Thanks Again Steve. Hope you Are having some fun moving all that snow Thermos . Im starting to get real tired and on day is running into the next.Steve payup payup  :waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im getting ready to go soon. I may lay down for a nap, maybe?? Oh yes I am having great fun now that my rear driveshaft is not going to fall out. I took my truck to Robhollar, and had to get all of my u-joints replaced. So now I am not worried about the truck, it is the blade falling apart I am afraid of. The a-frame is so worn out, it may just die on me soon, I hope not. That and my cutting edge is poop. So Steve, how much snow you got out that way??


----------



## carl b

therm i have an extra blade if you're desperate, pm me, and you can call my cell any hour if you are really in need. I'll pm you with my cell # . But remember it's a long drive! and I think it was F250 man that might have had an extra blade for sale ( I saw it for sale earlier this winter) .


----------



## JRSlawn

I have a 71/2 steel meyer I am looking to get 600.00 for I am in akron


----------



## carl b

well its 12:30 and i just got home from plowing that makes 11 hours with a shover to get 2" inches of snow up but money is payup no more snow until Friday.hopefully i'm back in biz..by then.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I bet it felt good to plow!!! I had about 8 1/2 hours of plowing. There was lots of nasty drifts, and some good accumulation. Out by f250man in Madison and Perry, the snow was horrible to say the least. At my dad's house there had to be no less than 2 1/2 feet of drifted snow in the drive!!!! Let say I no longer am making snow piles, rather snow mountains All of my accounts have some really huge snow mountains on them, and I am starting to run short of areas to start stacking this stuff. All well, looks like I may need to call them and then rent the good ole Bobcat and move the snow aroundpayup The weather clowns said no significant snow till Friday. That is ok, I need to get some kind of normal sleep. I just got up from a nap, and I think I may just be lazy and go back to sleep


----------



## f250man

Well Thermos I think from the way it looks we got around 15" of the white gold last night and had about 8" yesterday to. Just put in 16 hours of great plowing in. I see I can still do it not to rusty. Steve.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS, i keep hearing only an inch now:crying:


----------



## WALKERS

Thats what I am hearing too.:angry:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

well if it changes call me of course, and it figures i heard it after i put my plow on

Fernaulddude whats your forcast???


----------



## Young Pup

I think it is time for a road trip to the Cleveland area. You guys are having way to much fun.


----------



## chazg33

hey steve your welcome,if you need help one day,throw me a bone or 2,i finally finished up today,around 3pm,we run 3 trucks all night plus you helped me out on the church THANKS,, people flagging me down,phone ringing all day,thought it would never end,,,,next storm is looking friday, another lake effect again,i think its time for some sleep and hot meal,


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You are lucky people flag you down. I think when I drive around people run inside and hide. But then again this part of Lake county is littered with joe schmo the snowplow guy. That is why this coming winter (07-08) I am going all commercial. It is so dog eat dog out here with these residential houses.


----------



## f250man

Chuck you are welcome and like I said before thanks for the extra work I got done around 3 today also. And then back out at 3:30 and then I got to eat dinner at 5:30 and got called out for 2 more drives got done at 8. So all in all it was a great day.It was long.But it was a good one. Steve.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good afternoon Ohio guys:waving: We are getting a day off today. Looks like we are about to get slammed again friday into saturday, so it is time to go through everything, plow oil, truck fluids, etc. I always check my stuff when we get a few good deep snows then a few days off. Just did my billing last nite and sent them out todaypayup Boy I did good for a couple weeks worth of plowing/salting. Hope it keeps uppayup Kinda nice to have a relaxer like today, lets you catch up on some sleep


----------



## carl b

ya, looked at the truck today, and it needs notating..the 90 got a flywheel.. so it runs again 
had to hang drywall for a bit this morning.. thank god for snow.. hopefully won't do that again


therm, what happened to your road rage thread?? i looked for it and can't find it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think I know the one you talking about. I had Charles delete it for me, I was stupid for even posting it and dont want to get into it. Thats good you only needed a flywheel on the truck. Hanging drywall, no fun


----------



## JeepCreepn01

another big disapointment here today looks like another coming tom also:angry:


----------



## carl b

jeep, that sucks, if you build it, they will come.. in other words you all have to find something to do.. i learned a long time ago that if i have no plans it will never snow..when they say it will snow it won't,but the night they say no snow it will come..and also when you need money you will get ripped off, because the customer will smell the need,and that makes you an easy target !!! It's happened to me lost $600.00 my first year of plowing


----------



## Young Pup

Might be able to salt here tonight. Had snow showers all day. Calling for more tonight and the lots are already wet so that should freeze up for sure.


----------



## carl b

Young Pup;363314 said:


> Might be able to salt here tonight. Had snow showers all day. Calling for more tonight and the lots are already wet so that should freeze up for sure.


i heard the temps. are going down so salt soon.. the colder the slower salt works !!!


----------



## WALKERS

:waving: Evening felas JEEP Yss we are getting used to being denied the pleasure of getting cold and wet. It will snow atleast one more time.  
Therm and F250 good to see you goy some down time it will not last long thou.
:salute: 
Josh


----------



## Young Pup

lowlife;363320 said:


> i heard the temps. are going down so salt soon.. the colder the slower salt works !!!


I hear ya. I just watched on local guy and he said half inch ot one inch starting in the early am too. Darned if you do darned if you don't on this. Saying we will be below zero sometime over the weekend for lows. :waving:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Lowlife, i learned at a very young age never to put all your eggs in one basket, plowing is more of a hobby and alot of fun i have a full time job i just like to take off and go play in the snow


----------



## carl b

ouch that 3 letter word ( job) :crying: :crying: :crying: at least for me.. ya i never learn things the easy way


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

hi all..anybody join me in the accident report yet ?? lol.. was plowing a lot with guard rails late at night.. lady came around the corner and kept going .. the row she came down was filled with cars.. she made the left turn at me , i hit my brakes and slid into the end of the guard rail.. dont even think the lady knew i hit it casue she kept going.. Put a hugh dent in the pass door , scratched from one tire to the other.. exhasut cracked in half.. 3 fender flares are now cracked.. and driver side door makes funny noise when opening now.. . thank god for insurance.. i was going slow when this happenend to.. but with the weight of the plow and the truck , it was a heavy impact ..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That SUCKS!!!!!:crying: Isnt that a brand new truck? I would be so pissed I bet that made for a crappy day huh?


----------



## WALKERS

:waving: Morning felas we got a inch today heading out to salt and try to burn it off.


----------



## Young Pup

Dusting only here. Nothing much to do.


----------



## carl b

06FX4Blizzard;363726 said:


> hi all..anybody join me in the accident report yet ?? lol.. was plowing a lot with guard rails late at night.. lady came around the corner and kept going .. the row she came down was filled with cars.. she made the left turn at me , i hit my brakes and slid into the end of the guard rail.. don't even think the lady knew i hit it casue she kept going.. Put a hugh dent in the pass door , scratched from one tire to the other.. exhasut cracked in half.. 3 fender flares are now cracked.. and driver side door makes funny noise when opening now.. . thank god for insurance.. i was going slow when this happenend to.. but with the weight of the plow and the truck , it was a heavy impact ..


my wife had an accident 4years ago with my 99.. it was a bad one t-bone, in the drivers door. the car that hit her was at fault ,but she got a ticket my lawyer took 5 min. to fix!!! so both cars one ins. co...they said 50/50 fault, and i paid $500 to get the car fixed.. at the shop they wanted... we had problems to say the lest.. last year the hings on the door got so bad i stopped the fight, and fixed it $300.00 parts.. DON'T SIGN THE CHECK UNTIL YOU DRIVE ON THE HIGHWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just wont to make sure this never happens to anyone else please don't take affiance..


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;363812 said:


> :waving: Morning felas we got a inch today heading out to salt and try to burn it off.


had alot of salting here this morning till around noon


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP
Yeah got out of the house thou had a couple of flag me downs to:waving: payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have had a good break now, I am ready for some more Let it snow, and snow good and deep!! payup


----------



## WALKERS

Afternoon all hey Therm your request is on the way I heard up to a foot in Cleveland have fun wish it would do that here. Only lake around here is East Fork and nothing comes off that lake not even fish .

Fernald any weather guruing going on on your end. Good news only please.
Jeep cold enough for you guys down here went out this mornign and salted O Charlies and Red Robin WOW COLD as a @#% I am at my wifes shop working on my tan now.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

very cold here, wouldnt be so bad but the wind is killer


----------



## WALKERS

Hey JEEP running my wifes shop today stayin indoors for the rest of the day as much as possible. If someone calls me to come aout there and offer some payup then I am all for it.
That what they make under armor for.wesport 
Josh


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Walkers i just got done making myself a nice cart for my salt spreader so i dont have to carry it around and then i decided to put all my snow stuff away so hopefully it will snow now


----------



## WALKERS

:salute: Take one for the team good job. You know if you need help putting everything back on I will be there. Do you know how to weld or something? Never hurts to know a good welder.
Josh


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That wonderful lake effect is starting to get under way. Was nice and sunny till noon. Now I am just waiting for all hell to break loose. The wind is ice cold and howling something fierce. Just the drifting snow causes white-out conditions its self. Cant wait to see when the snow machine fires up. I think this is gonna be goodpayup


----------



## WALKERS

Be careful out there Therm.All me and Jeep have is the biiterr cold wind and the SUN:yow!: Getter dun:salute
My bad GIT'R'DUN :


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

WOW!!!!! It just let loose!!! It is snowing so friggin hard out there!!! My truck is still warm(walked in the door 10 minutes ago) and it is already white!!!! I think this will be a good dumper!!! I am so ready to GIT 'R' DONE!!!payup


----------



## JeepCreepn01

no made it out of a creeper stool i broke, took the whels off that used them and just a few peices of wood, i know how to weld i need to get a new welder i just thought welding would take to long, maybe this summer when im bored i will weld one up


----------



## WALKERS

I may have a couple small projects for you if your up to it. wesport


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I do really hate snow sometimes. About as fast as it started to snow, it stopped. The wind is still howling and with the wind chill, we are about 3 below or so. Stay warm out there guys:waving:


----------



## carl b

its plus 5 and NO SNOW here, that sucks, but at lest its the right temp for feb!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fernalddude

I hated yesterday had to be out but it missed all my props by just miles so a day of nothing. But how it goes sometimes. this next front comes thru in a few hours ...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey, at least it feels like winter out there now, unlike December. I think we are below normal temps for Feb.


----------



## carl b

anything coming to akron?xysport


----------



## carl b

also i use meyer fluid anything i should do in the cold temps,??
I had to join the band wagon on the name change, since I'm making money I guess I'm not a low life anymore.:crying: :crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I wouldnt do anything to the fluid, other than top it off to be sure of no moisture in it. If there isnt any water in the system, you should be fine. I didnt do anything to mine, other than top it off. I run the Meyer fluid as well. No snow coming your way that I know of:crying: Yeah, I guess you arent a lowlife any more I hopped on the wagon too since this is my name over on lawnsite. My wife came up with thermos, since my name is thomas, she said if you look at my name cross eyed it looks like thermos?? She is weird


----------



## carl b

yea not sure i like the new name..you got a mug like a thermos lol haha not that funny i know.
cool, i don't wont to go outside tonight..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I just came in from outside. My boogers started to freeze in my nose!!! That is when I know it is cold outside


----------



## fernalddude

Looking for this front to hit cincy about 3 am....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hope you guys get hit with it!!! It will nice to hear that you cincy guys get to push some of the white goldpayup


----------



## fernalddude

I just need to apply some chemicals and get home to watch the game and


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ditto on the game and


----------



## carl b

fernalddude;364804 said:


> I just need to apply some chemicals and get home to watch the game and


what do you use?? i just use salt..


----------



## fernalddude

We have NaCl2, CaCl2 and MgCl2 in both liquid and solid..


----------



## Young Pup

Just watched our 10 o'clock news and the forecast for Sunday was this. 

Snow possible? Yes they had the question mark in the forecast. I just laughed. That was for Sunday.


----------



## carl b

fernalddude;364822 said:


> We have NaCl2, CaCl2 and MgCl2 in both liquid and solid..


what are these in English


----------



## fernalddude

Ok Salt, Magnesium chloride and Calcium chloride


----------



## carl b

all that comes to mind is i feel stupid.. but now i know , what i learned in middle school..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I slept through alot of my science classes, unless we were using the bunsen burner


----------



## fernalddude

LMAO Its ok just a chemistry lesson. Iam just going crazy watching my screens and this front.Need the jet to push this thing north cuz i got some clean up for monday and would love to get both at one pass..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am doing the same. Looking at the weather and coming back here. Gets mind boggling after awhile


----------



## fernalddude

I have multi screens on comps and iam watch tv also talk about multi tasking. The multi screen thing is great cuz you can be on many sites at once. Just got to remember who your talking to....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The wind chill is like -20 here!!!! Talk about cold. I think it is actually too cold to snow:realmad:


----------



## carl b

good morning Antarctica its -2, feels like -15, with a high of 6 today 
i plowed drifts today that was fun any one else plow drifts today ???


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I did!!! Only took a few hours, but the pay is the same. Are we the new North Pole?


----------



## stcroixjoe

every damn forcast is so different i want to go and play cards before the superbowl and i dont want to 1-drink to much and not be able to plow or 2 not drink and get no snow and be mad


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Every one I have seen is all different too. All I can say is try to limit the beer intake to maybe 2 if possible. Someone I talked to today said he saw 6-8" here tonite. Who knows?? Dumb weather forecasting:realmad:


----------



## stcroixjoe

i think im gonna just drink pepsi to be safe cause there will be drunks all over tonight and probley dui ckeck points


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That sounds like a good plan to me!!:salute: Much better to be safe than sorry. No need to get busted with a DUI. That would just bite the big one.


----------



## WALKERS

Sydenstricker Landscaping;364794 said:


> I just came in from outside. My boogers started to freeze in my nose!!! That is when I know it is cold outside


SYDEN TMI (Too Much Information) on your built in weather gear) LOL Stay warm.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is 8 degrees outside without windchill. -10 with the windchill and it is supposed to get worse tonite!!! Time to break out all of my Carhartt arctic gear now. Got any good snow coming your way Walkers?


----------



## WALKERS

Not that I know of just freakin COLD is all. Like allways tell you be safe out there.
JOSH


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;365127 said:


> Not that I know of just freakin COLD is all. Like allways tell you be safe out there.
> JOSH


According to your weatherunderground temp it is 24 outside. It must be in the direct sunlight. We are about 9 or 13 here depending on which station you click onto. I know I just came in from the store and it is brutal weather out there


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think I am going to need to break out the calcium chloride now, it is just too cold for rock salt. That is if we get anything


----------



## WALKERS

Young Pup;365129 said:


> According to your weatherunderground temp it is 24 outside. It must be in the direct sunlight. We are about 9 or 13 here depending on which station you click onto. I know I just came in from the store and it is brutal weather out there


Young Pup
Okay its not as cold as it was this morning. Its still COLD.
Syden
Sound like your going to need it.Have funpayup


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;365136 said:


> Young Pup
> Okay its not as cold as it was this morning. Its still COLD.
> Syden
> Sound like your going to need it.Have funpayup


I didn't mean anything by it. I just figured it was in the direct sunlight is all. No matter what with the wind howling it is still cold no matter what the temp. :waving:


----------



## f250man

Im reading 3 above zero rite now out side and they say -2 degrees over night with wind chills around -25 degrees below zero. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think I am going to invest in some ball warmers lol Great, back out into the cold. Now the wife wants me to pick up a fresh n ready pizza


----------



## f250man

Not me order it in. I'm in for the night and it's going to suck for you if you got back out. :waving:


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;365243 said:


> I think I am going to invest in some ball warmers lol Great, back out into the cold. Now the wife wants me to pick up a fresh n ready pizza


that's funny i got new socks yesterday with a pocket for the hot hands or feet things


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just got back god****it!!!!:angry: It is colder than a well digger's ass in january out there!!! And now it is snowing its arse off to top it off, which is a good thing payup


----------



## f250man

Yea it's snowing here really good now to and I'm getting ready to hit the sack to. It ill be a long day tomorrow if we get hit hard. payup payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, I hope we get hit. Gonna call it a nite at 10.


----------



## carl b

they closed all the schools here because it too cold!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carl b

buy the way can you put wings on a poly bored


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Almost all of the schools are closed here too. I know you can put wings on a poly board, I just am ready to make the switch from yellow to red!! Ever since I got into plowing, I have always wanted a Boss. Just all of my trucks have had meyer on them. Plus everyone I meet, calls me boss, so I might as well have something that says boss too. And new Meyer plows cost just as much as a Boss now.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;365276 said:


> Almost all of the schools are closed here too. I know you can put wings on a poly board, I just am ready to make the switch from yellow to red!! Ever since I got into plowing, I have always wanted a Boss. Just all of my trucks have had meyer on them. Plus everyone I meet, calls me boss, so I might as well have something that says boss too. And new Meyer plows cost just as much as a Boss now.


Whatever BOSS lol


----------



## Young Pup

Alot of schools are closing here too. Temp is down to 4 with a windchill of -10 right now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont know why people call me that. I think it is the way I carry myself or present myself. I also frequently get called a-hole as well


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good morning ANTARCTICA!!!! Holy crap is it ever cold!!! The temp right now is -2 and the accuweather real feel is -20!!!! Went out and cleaned up a few drifts this morning. The snow we were supposed to get ran away I guess:realmad: I have a feeling that winter is going to be a joke untill spring hits. We got our big snow in January, and that is gonna be it for the season.


----------



## f250man

I here that but if it stays this cold the lake will freeze and then we will get more snow. I had to go drift busting this morning to.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Walkers, Fernaulddude.....what have you been hearing for snow?? possibly tuesday??

so cold today my diesel jelled up, never has happened since my dad started driving them in 86


----------



## Young Pup

Well, it got down to -4 with a windchill of -20 here last night. The ole 94 chevy did not want to crank but she ended up turning over. The 04 started right up. Just for giggles I tried the zero turn mower. It was cranking but did not start. I just started that at the end of last week too. Time for a trickle charge on that. Stay warm and safe for you guys that are plowing.


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP
 Dont want to ruin it for you. The weater guesser is saying 1 to 3 so we will see.
Fernald is the man on weather thou. So we will have to wait for him.
Josh


----------



## Young Pup

I just checked noaa for here and it is saying 2-4 but the track is still uncertain.


----------



## WALKERS

:bluebounc I hope we get hammeredxysport payup


----------



## Young Pup

I just checked noaa again. Our special weather statements are not even calling for snow now. But for you Cincy guys, check this out:
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/showsigwx.p...Cincinnati&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook

Local weather guys are on now. Should be interesting to see what they say.Right now they are just saying snow. Not saying how much. Hopefully at 6 they will have something for me.


----------



## stcroixjoe

what a poppy day.....had to go out and plow and clean up some drifts i was plowing up an isle at lowes and BAM some ****** was cutting across the parking spots and hits the rear of my truck and my rim 1200.00 in body work now i have to go get more estimates on the exhaust and what ever else is wrong


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That sucks!!!!! Great, now you get to deal with the wonderful world of insurance claim adjustors, etc.:realmad: At least you are okay. Is the rig still driveable? 

To the second part of my post, I just saw my weather report on accuweather for zip code 44094, and I think I lost a few IQ points as I read. It said in the forecast at 3 pm we will have FOG!!!!! How the hell can we have fog at 8 degrees outside??? Gotta love the weather guessers


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;365552 said:


> :bluebounc I hope we get hammeredxysport payup


lets hope.....


----------



## WALKERS

I do to JEEP still looking for those addresses stay tuned.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;365762 said:


> I do to JEEP still looking for those addresses stay tuned.


heavy snow warning here now, so if it hits bout 2 or 3 when do you think we will head out?? oh and i want as much work as you can give me all day all night whatever it takes im there, plus i got almost a skid of salt in my truck if we need more


----------



## WALKERS

Still trying to figure out the Game plan so there isn't to much driving around in the truck aimlessly  I live to be productive because of the window we get. If you know what I mean.
Yes when I am done with my stuff I will send you to RON and he will keep you going.
Josh


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Should be a good day according to local 12payup


----------



## carl b

top of the morning to ya..its the whopping -5 outside... brrrrr :angry: this hopefully is the last cold day  ..its so cold that the snow is afraid to fall !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no snow no payup hope you'll get snow down south !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I just got back in from plowing. Went to bed last night at 11, and it was kinda snowin. Wake up at 3 am and whamo, 2 inches magically fell for me So I guess it isnt too cold to snow. This little quick snow caught alot of plow guys off gaurd, cause the weather guessers said we were not going to see a thing. I was one of 7 plow trucks out. When I drove past places that had easily 2 inches without drifts, still werent touched. Sucks for them cause when they do decide to wake up, traffic is gonna suck and cars will be everywhere. Like the old saying goes, the early bird gets the worm.


----------



## Young Pup

All the schools shut down here again today b/c of the cold. I bet Wednesday they will closed due to the snow too.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey fellas we are getting ready to head out for Pre salt They say we are suppose to get anything from 2 to 5. I hope so. Stay FROSTY. 
Josh


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Have fun out there!!!:waving: I already had my fun for the morning!!!payup Stay warm


----------



## Easy

I was in Wickliffe last night, and you guys have about 25% of what we have out east. Go east young plow man, go east!!

LOL 

Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I do go out to Perry. There is way more snow out there than around here. Easy, you said you have a new dodge with a curtis on it. Were you by chance on rt 84 by the shell in painesville this morning around 7am?


----------



## Easy

No, that wasn't me. My truck is a two-tone dark blue up with a silver on the bottom quad cab. I don't have any customers in Painesville, mostly south of there, Thompson, Munson, Chardon, LeRoy, and Hambden. Here is a picture I hope.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Alright, cool. The dodge I saw was silver. That is a really nice looking truck you got there, Easy:salute:


----------



## Easy

I had a few things added since that pic, lights on top, window guards, Rhino liner, folding hard top bed cover, strobes in the turn signals and back up lights, extra bug guards on front fenders and mud guards. Kinda tried to protect it a bit.

Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow!!! That is alot of stuff to add. I would think that would protect it. I put some big mudflaps on my truck to help it. I want to get some head/tail light strobes for my truck, and some roof marker lamps. That rig is sweet!!!


----------



## Easy

I also put stainless steel tubular nerf bars on the side for my wife so she could get in and out.
Wish I would have gotten fender flares and larger mud guards, the truck really gets dirty easy.
It is fairly well protected, except when you slide into things, like I did last year. Helping my neighbor, while plowing his drive, I slid back wards into a tree, got the bumper, tailgate, and crinkled the left rear fender a bit.. Got it fixed last spring, and 2 weeks after picking it up, got creased in a parking lot.
Oh well s--t happens.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow that sucks!!! I backed into a tree the first snow we had this year. Put a small dent right above the tail light. It was a small tree, maybe 4 inch diameter. I got so pissed, took out my tow strap and ripped that puppy out of the ground. Serves it right


----------



## Easy

This was a 60 ft. 8-10 in. tree. The thing that made me mad was there was a railroad tie that should have stopped me, but I slid on top of it and hit the tree. Gratis job also..... When you are sliding back wards, all you can do is hang on and hope you don't hit anything. Oh well, I should have been more aware.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know too well about sliding backwards. You are right, hold on and hope not to hit anything


----------



## f250man

Yea Tom I was one of them plow guys caught off guard this morning got up for work and holy **** I better go plow so I was late for work and then traffic was a bear at 10 in the morning broken down and accident all backed up. I just backed into a fence the other day and put a nice dent in the tail gate and a nice new scrach over the passengers rear wheel. Looks like a complete paint job this spring.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

This is why I never trust the weather guessers. I would just as soon wake up at 3 am and take a look, rather than rely on them and get screwed with plowing in that lovely morning traffic. That sucks. I hate it when that happens. You should put some kind of rust inhibitor or paint over that scratch so the salt doesnt rust it, if you havent done that already


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

hi all.. ya the truck is pretty new.. almost a year old... truck went in today to get everything fixed.. came out to be 2600 bucks... got lucky though,, insurance company is gonna isent gonna put any on any points or raise my insurance.. just gotta pay the 500 deductable and wait. 5 more days to get my truck back.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

lol.. ISENT GONNA


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thats not too bad. Was it your fault? I hate spelling sometimes


----------



## carl b

well, looks like a bad day... sorry to hear about the unmovable objects.......that sucks.......its snowing here payup but there only calling for 1/2" ...i see what you were saying syenstricker..i'll wake up once an hour so i don't have to go through the gantlet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wake up once an hour? That sounds a little rough. I would just set a good time to get up once, not every hour. Then you will be pooped all day, unless you load up on coffee. They say 1-3 here tonite, but who knows


----------



## carl b

i always have done it that way i have a long route.........i should have a sidewalk guy, but i don't so i have to get out as soon as passable... i saw your post on lawn site did you get a wb ??


----------



## chazg33

F250 man,,hey steve if you need your truck fixed let me know i work up at bobs autoworld on rt 84 geneva i do all there body and paint work,i will give you a good deal,i have being painting for the last 30 yrs,let me know,,chuck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;366456 said:


> i always have done it that way i have a long route.........i should have a sidewalk guy, but i don't so i have to get out as soon as passable... i saw your post on lawn site did you get a wb ??


No I have not gotten a wb yet. Know of any one selling one that isnt beat or wants an arm and a leg. I am also looking for a decent landscape trailer too


----------



## f250man

Thanks Chuck I'll have to stop in and have you give me a price. I got a buddy that dose restoration work and he said $3500.00 to do the hole truck also he is buying me my cowl induction hood and painting it to. Stock hood for the winter and cowl hood for the summer. I want it painted anyway so it will last a few more years then I'll buy a new one. Just ordered my 37" tires today for the summer can't wait to get them on the new Dick Cepek rims. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That truck is gonna be a friggin beast!!! Cant wait to see it in the summer when its done. Should find a good mudhole to romp around in


----------



## f250man

I hope it will get done and look good but I don't know about the mud hole. Last truck I had painted and fixed up (Ranger) toke it out mudding and smashed the rear quarter in after it was just replaced and painted so don't think I'll run this one in the mud after she's fixed.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey Cicny guys, did you all get some good snow? Havent seen you here in a couple days. I hope all is well and you are making the good cash!!!!payup :salute:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Well we got a good dumping bout 7" i worked with Walkers for a good while last night, then got alot of work after that and most of the day today now we need another good strom like this one


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is good to hear!!!! Glad you guys finally got a good one!!payup Our preciuos lake erie is damn near froze over:crying: So no more good lake effect for us:angry: It is about time you guys get a chance to plow now


----------



## Young Pup

We got an average of 3.5 on all the ac****s here. Good day over all, other than a pull cord on blower issue, and headlight issue on the plow head gear. I think it is the iso module going bad. Going to check for corrosion on the connections in the daylight hours. I just woke up from a 2.5 hour sleep and am about ready to fall asleep as I type this.


----------



## carl b

man thats grrrrrrate you all down south got snow.. payup . i salted last night it was cold and had to add cal. ...it makes a mess everywhere,but works well... have fun and BE SAFE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeepCreepn01

well the phone calls stopped coming in so i got to take the plow off today and start fixing what was damaged, i managed yesterday to somehow crack my tail light, the night before i busted a trip spring and my latch that holds my rear sliding window fell off somehow im thinkign from the cold cause it was only held on with crappy double sided tape and i gotta fix my passenger rear view mirror thanks to my g/f but its all good rumor round here has it we have another one coming first part of next week we will see how that pans out


----------



## Smitty58

Just when you think it will never snow again in sw ohio ,we get drilled. We plowed from about 5 pm Tues to Wed afternoon. I was wore out but it was great! Broke a pin on my ultramount and had to tie it up ,but other than that no problems. Possibly another event coming Monday from what I hear. Bring it on ,we'll be ready.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well, now I am all prepared. I put a new cutting edge on my plow today. But I think that jinxed us up here in NE ohio. The damn lake is froze, so no more joyous lake effect. Probably no more snow the rest of winter now:crying:


----------



## f250man

See you went out and spent money on plow parts and it quits snowing way to go Tom.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;367502 said:


> See you went out and spent money on plow parts and it quits snowing way to go Tom.


I know Steve, I have screwed us for the rest of winter I had to replace it. I had maybe a half inch or so to go before it was trash. I would much rather spend 100 bucks rather then wait and spend 1200 on a new moldboard Maybe the snow gods will be nice and still snow for us


----------



## f250man

I sure hope so. A good over all snow fall would be great. But a few nice warmer days and the ice will move and we can get back to the lake effect. To bad the wind direction would not change and blow from the east to west coast. Then maybe some lake effect from Lake Ontario.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We could only wish for that to happen. We just arent lucky enough. I already took my plow off for now. No point in wasting gas with it on and not snowing


----------



## f250man

I take mine off every day during the week so when I drive down town I don't waste the gas. I leave it on all weekend if its snowing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I would too if I was driving that far. When the snow is falling and forecasted, it stays on my truck. Cant wait till spring to get rid of my Meyer. I am getting a 8'2" Boss V for my truck Then it really wont snow:angry:


----------



## f250man

I think you have to much money. But I am going to look into a Blizzard 8' expandable this summer also. I like my Meyers but I need some wings and it is getting tired. At least with the Blizzard I can bring in each wing as needed. And while I'm at it a new truck would be nice to. And a nice new addition to the fleet.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont have alot of money!!! I just want something different, plus the plow is 7 years old. I love getting money back from taxes I am gonna get it late spring/early summer after I do a few of my big installs I got lined uppayup payup


----------



## WALKERS

Good evening felas:waving: been along couple of days got 6 to 7 inches down here. 
JEEP helped me with my SUB work then we went our seperate ways. I started around 2:00pm Tuesday and stop around 7:30 pm Wednesday start getting calls this morning aroun 8:00 am and finished around 6:00 pm tonight with last minute driveway calls. I was tired wed but man did it feel good billing all those people just now.payup.
STAY FROSTY 
JOSH


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The billing is always the best part of it!!payup


----------



## f250man

Well I'm glad to hear you guys final got to plow and make some money. I hope everything went well and that nothing broke. Now payup we final sent you some snow since are snow machine froze over. Steve


----------



## WALKERS

Hello felas or good morning :waving: yes I am glad we got some sonw too. We are supose to get some more Tuesday hopefullu 
SYDEN are you still looking for a WB how big? and how much? I know of some Exmark WB 60" 20 HP Hydros for $2100.00 they are trade ins.Let me know if your interested.
Josh


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Josh, I am only looking for like a 48" Most of the accounts I have picked up, a 60 would be a little overkill. I appreciate the offer:salute: If you know anyone selling a decent landscape trailer like 6.5x 14 or something, let me know. I am probably gonna pick a mower up from crb2500. He has a 2005 JD walkbehind. Well, go figure, I spent some money on my plow, so now it really isnt gonna snow:crying: That and it needs to warm up some to break the ice up on our lake erie snow machine


----------



## WALKERS

I will keep my eyes OPEN and ears pealed :salute:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks alot. I really appreciate the help:salute:


----------



## WALKERS

Not to knock JD down but make sure it has all the grease fittings in the right places you said it was a newer one so you should be ok. JD has knocked it up a notch with their commercial line finally.All you JD guys no offense:realmad:  
JOSH


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I used to have an old John Deere 48 walk behind. I think it had 1800 hours on it, and was about 12 years old. That thing was a friggin tank. I never had a problem out of it. But thanks for the info, I will be sure to check:salute:


----------



## WALKERS

We all have our favorites. Hey have not heard from FERNALD lately. You seen or heard from him?
Hey go to weather underground and post the weather on your sig so we can keep tabs down here.
BTW nice avatar.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No he hasnt been on here in a while. Wonder whats up with him?? I will go check that out. Thanks, that is my next truck one of these years


----------



## Easy

I have an Exmark Turf Tracer 52" with stand on sulky that I might part with. It will depend on the contracts I am able to tie up this spring. I also have an Exmark Lazer Z 60" 27 Hp.zero turn that might go too. Both are in good shape, the Lazer Z with real low hours. Again, it depends on which contracts I am able to land this spring.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks Easy, I will keep that in mind:waving:


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;367859 said:


> Josh, I am only looking for like a 48" Most of the accounts I have picked up, a 60 would be a little overkill. I appreciate the offer:salute: If you know anyone selling a decent landscape trailer like 6.5x 14 or something, let me know. I am probably gonna pick a mower up from crb2500. He has a 2005 JD walkbehind. Well, go figure, I spent some money on my plow, so now it really isnt gonna snow:crying: That and it needs to warm up some to break the ice up on our lake erie snow machine


hey man i'll get pic's tomorrow.. i think i have your e-mail....sorry my friend that i'm helping lost a worker...so i'm putting 65-70 hours a week until he replaces him.payup hoping that will be next week!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WALKERS

*Hey fellas read this *We are doing it all again…watching another storm come our way with the potential for heavy snow and very hazardous travel conditions. There is still plenty that can change between now and then, but here is my thinking as we head into the weekend. Our next storm is moving slowly across the Rocky Mountains and will be heading east into the central and southern United States by Monday and Tuesday. This storm is quite a bit different than the record-setting snow storm from last Tuesday when 6.4 inches of snow fell at the Cincinnati / Northern Kentucky International Airport. That storm moved southeast from Canada into the plains and Midwest around the southern edge of a bitter cold air mass in Canada. The storm had no access to Gulf of Mexico moisture, yet we got hit hard with snow…which goes to show how much moisture can be squeezed out when you have excellent lift in the atmosphere and very cold air. You may not have heard this, but on that day, the center of the storm (low pressure center) was moving across Missouri with mostly sunny skies and temperatures in the 60s over southern parts of that state! All the bad weather was on the north side of the storm, which was not all that strong…again, it's surprising to see what we received from a relatively weak, moisture-starved storm.

Now let's look at our next storm. It is further south, it will have abundant tropical moisture, it still has plenty of cold air to the north. Furthermore, the storm will be stronger which means stronger winds and the potential for snow as heavy or heavier than that from last Tuesday if, and that's a big "if", the storm comes together as expected.

The weekend will be quiet as we set the stage for the storm. Skies will be partly cloudy tonight and tomorrow with lows near zero tonight and highs only in the low 20s tomorrow. On Sunday, we will start sunny, but clouds will be on the increase by late afternoon and evening as our next storm approaches. At this point the storm looks as if it will begin Sunday night with snow developing after midnight and continuing through Monday. This storm will be getting stronger as it passes south of us late Monday and early Tuesday, so the snow will likely continue through Tuesday afternoon. If that works out, we may get another 4 to 8 inches of snow in the same areas that received the heavy snow last Tuesday. Could we get even more? Sure, but I won't go into a lengthy meteorological discussion here. We can also get a lot less if the storm is weaker or heads further south. At this point it's worth noting that the models have been very consistent on the track of this storm, so we can certainly expect snow on Monday and Tuesday. How much we get remains to be seen. I don't think the snow Sunday night and early Monday will cancel classes, but delays are likely. Once again, if the storm track changes and sends more snow our way sooner, that can change, but I really think the heavy snow (if it develops) will wait until Monday afternoon and Monday night.

Bitter cold air follows this next storm yet again, and highs will hold to the upper teens by Wednesday. How about this for a final month of meteorological winter? You gotta love it! Well, maybe not, but I do… In the midst of the snow and cold, the National Weather Service is offering free severe storm spotter training, and you can find a class in your area by clicking on the link below.

Keep your eyes on the sky and enjoy the changing weather!

:bluebounc :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sounds good. I think the margarita girls are gonna be out dancing up here. We arent getting any more snow. All this damn cold froze lake erie, so no more good snow. The most we can expect is a little dribble, maybe 2-3 inches at the most:crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good morning felas!!:waving: Kinda snowing here a little, about 2 inches are down so I am gonna have to go here soon and inspect my accounts. That and it gives me a good excuse to get out of the house Guess I might get to see how that new cutting edge works.


----------



## WALKERS

Git R DUN Be safe too. your weather sig says you have a HUGE snow flake coming 
 
JOSH


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Oh yes this snow flake is a monster!!!! I am just gonna wait till later to go out, since it is still kinda snowing and I HATE plowing during the day because people are morons around here, you know how that goes.


----------



## Greensway

The 12z 120 hour forecast looks good for all, a little heavier north though.
Almost everyone from Indianna to Maine might get in on it!


----------



## WALKERS

GREENS The attachment did not work:crying: Still sounds goood to me thou bring it on Old Man Winterwesport 
JOSH


----------



## Young Pup

Greensway;368537 said:


> The 12z 120 hour forecast looks good for all, a little heavier north though.
> Almost everyone from Indianna to Maine might get in on it!


cannot open it up.


----------



## WALKERS

Just check skyeye they are saying they dont know now typical we will see for Sun Mon and Tues.


----------



## Greensway

Sorry, here it is

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22267&stc=1&d=1171131804


----------



## Young Pup

We can only hope this comes through for us.


----------



## WALKERS

Afternoon all yes keep hearing we are going to get some more seeing is beleive. Then again all we need is 2" to run the plows. 
Hey here is a thought for you wouldn't a nice HOT pizza with a COLD one  sound good right now. Did I make you HUNGRY? 
Josh


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Young Pup;368555 said:


> We can only hope this comes through for us.


Amen payup


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP
Remind me to bring the camera this next event so we can get some pics for this thread.
Josh


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;368682 said:


> JEEP
> Remind me to bring the camera this next event so we can get some pics for this thread.
> Josh


i will bring mine also


----------



## WALKERS

Hey everybody whats the latest you have heard? GOOD news ONLY. 
JOSH


----------



## carl b

is akron getting any snow ???:waving:


----------



## WALKERS

OHIO guys go to www.skyeyeweather.com and click on the audio of Rich blog.
CRB whats up with the avatar or should I ask
JOSH


----------



## JeepCreepn01

things i have seen arent looking good at all ice only


----------



## carl b

i'm lost.. it was me last time now i'm the duck tape man..lol.......: i was trying to change it to a pic of my trucks......didn't work out so well:realmad:  :crying:


----------



## carl b

carl's forecast no snow or maybe 2-3 feet of snow...is that what rich said?? yea i think so


----------



## WALKERS

LOW I mean CRB you change your name thats right Yes we are suppose to get something in the next few days. They never know until the guy from Indiana calls him and tells him what they got 
JOSH


----------



## carl b

well at least you know its coming...up here the wind shifts and  we have snow...i was j/k about rich..now the lake froze so no snow for us... it sucks we all get the money to prep the trucks than no snow for profit....but it takes money to make money and its all profit from here..yea lowlife has left the web..payup


----------



## WALKERS

CRB
What part of Ohio are you in? I will check some resources for you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We got nothing here. I was talking to Rcgm last nite and he said from the weather in Indy, that it is heading east,then north, so maybe CRB and the rest of us will get a little snow. Hopefully anyway:crying:


----------



## carl b

i'm in akron just south of Cleveland...here is what use, but if you have someting better i would be more than happy to change sites

http://www.weather.com/outlook/events/weddings/local/44278?from=recentsearch

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...e=3&site=cle&CiTemplate=1&map.x=194&map.y=151


----------



## carl b

hows it going syden.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not too bad CRB. Whats up with you? You coming this saturday to the meet n greet?


----------



## WALKERS

CRB
Try intellacast.com if you cant get into it let me know. There is a link to it in this thread 
F250 had it and FERNALDUDE too. Works pretty good.
JOSH


----------



## carl b

I don't know if I have to work or have to make a small road trip, But if neither of those happen then I'm gonna go. I would really like to come so I'm not gonna sign up for work on sat. I decided I'm not gonna get rid of my deere, because I can't find any deals on a new rider, and it may be slower, but it's still a good back-up. I keep my eyes open for a good deal. If you buy one and it doesn't have a valky ( not spelled correctly I'm sure) My friend has a jungle jim I think he wants a $100 for it, and he's not advertising it so he will probably have it mid summer if you want one.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thats ok CRB. Appreciate the offer though. I will find one somewhere. I do hope you come up saturday. It will be a blast, we can finally meet the faces behind the screen names and shoot the sh*t for a while and eat some food,etc


----------



## carl b

thanx again but i have to go work on the bath room the tub is leaking and it on top of the dryer so 220 + water = fire  not good


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Walkers, so i read rich's blog and he is still saying could be a record setter but other models are showing different


----------



## f250man

I hope we get some up here soon. I need a good 12-15" storm again. Need to make some more cash. Steve


----------



## stcroixjoe

ARE THEY MESSING WITH US?????



/O.NEW.KCLE.WS.A.0002.070213T1400Z- 070214T1700Z/ LUCAS-WOOD-OTTAWA- SANDUSKY-ERIE OH-LORAIN-CUYAHOGA- HANCOCK-SENECA- HURON-MEDINA-SUMMIT- PORTAGE-TRUMBULL-WYANDOT-CRAWFORD- RICHLAND- ASHLAND-WAYNE-STARK-MAHONING- MARION-MORROW-HOLMES-KNOX- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...TOLEDO...BOWLING GREEN...PORT CLINTON... FREMONT... SANDUSKY...LORAIN...CLEVELAND... FINDLAY...TIFFIN... NORWALK...MEDINA... AKRON...RAVENNA...WARREN...UPPER SANDUSKY... CAREY...BUCYRUS... MANSFIELD...ASHLAND...WOOSTER... CANTON... YOUNGSTOWN...MARION...MOUNT GILEAD...MILLERSBURG...MOUNT VERNON 248 PM EST SUN FEB 11 2007
...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH FOR MUCH OF NORTHERN OHIO... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING.

A SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ACROSS THE MIDDLE MISSISSIPPI VALLEY MONDAY NIGHT...AND MOVE INTO THE OHIO VALLEY REGION TUESDAY INTO TUESDAY NIGHT. AS GULF MOISTURE SPREADS INTO NORTHERN OHIO TUESDAY...EXPECT LIGHT SNOW TO DEVELOP DURING THE DAY...AND BECOME STEADIER AND HEAVIER BY EVENING. SNOW WILL CONTINUE ACROSS THE AREA TUESDAY NIGHT BEFORE ENDING WEDNESDAY MORNING. DUE TO STORM TRACK UNCERTAINTY...EXACT ACCUMULATIONS ARE NOT CERTAIN. HOWEVER...STORM TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 8 INCHES OR GREATER ARE POSSIBLE TUESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY MORNING. GUSTY NORTHEAST WINDS WILL ALSO CAUSE SOME BLOWING AND DRIFTING.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THAT HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE. IF YOU ARE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA...REMAIN ALERT TO RAPIDLY CHANGING WEATHER CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE OR THE LOCAL NEWS MEDIA FOR THE LATEST UPDATES AND POSSIBLE WARNINGS.



NEW: More detailed local map tracking! 
Mark your exact location on weather.com radar maps - click here


----------



## carl b

one word NICEpayup payup payup payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

BRING IT ON!!!!!!!payup We are all ready for some more good stuff. I wanna get a few good pushes in this month, so I can send another nice bill to my customers


----------



## Young Pup

*Fernalddude?*

Fernalddude,

Hey there I hope all is alright. Have not seen you on in quite a long time. Stay safe on the up coming storm.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know, we are all gettin worried about him. Havent heard a thing from him in a while. Hope all is well with him


----------



## carl b

Young Pup;369570 said:


> Fernalddude,
> 
> Hey there I hope all is alright. Have not seen you on in quite a long time. Stay safe on the up coming storm.


i have his # if you wont i can call him and give him your #


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;369609 said:


> i have his # if you wont i can call him and give him your #


No need to call him, if he is ok. If something has happened to him then maybe a shout out from us will lift his spirits. Do you know if he is ok?


----------



## carl b

i will try to call him tomorrow..i've only talked to him on the phone once...so i have to find his # in my caller id.


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;369621 said:


> i will try to call him tomorrow..i've only talked to him on the phone once...so i have to find his # in my caller id.


Cool, just let him know that we were thinking about him and hoping everything is ok.


----------



## carl b

it will be done


----------



## f250man

Well Tom and Chuck looks like we are going to get a good one coming Tuesday into Wendsday for us. Like I said before another good 12" snow storm would be great. And Chuck give me a call if you need some help. And Tom if I need some and your not busy I'll give you a call since you know how it works you could get some and we could get a ton. Steve  :waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;369779 said:


> Well Tom and Chuck looks like we are going to get a good one coming Tuesday into Wendsday for us. Like I said before another good 12" snow storm would be great. And Chuck give me a call if you need some help. And Tom if I need some and your not busy I'll give you a call since you know how it works you could get some and we could get a ton. Steve  :waving:


It sure looks like it!!! They tentatively said 4-8 tonite, but it could be more since the humidity is way up and the temps are actually normal for once. Ok Steve, if you need a hand you know the number. It usually ends up with you guys getting dumped on and we get like half that. Chuck, you got my number too if you get real behind and need me and Steve. I hope we all get a ton. I am ready for our good ole lake effect machine to fire up!!!


----------



## WALKERS

Hey it sounds like you guys are going to get nailed NOW. Sucks for US Goodpayup for you. Well Can't control the weather. Because if I could LOLpayup :salute: 
I would make it so we could RETIRE  
JOSH


----------



## carl b

Young Pup;369613 said:


> No need to call him, if he is ok. If something has happened to him then maybe a shout out from us will lift his spirits. Do you know if he is ok?


he is fine just called , but he was busy...


----------



## WALKERS

So we are back to the WAITING Game huh felas. I hope for at least 4" Please payup
I know you've all been waiting for this update, so wait no longer. There is a lot going on, so I will get right to it. Oh, but before I do, I must brag about how wonderful all of you are. We have added more than 100 subscribers to my email in just the last week…amazing! We're over 650 and counting! There is even one person from Florida. We're nationwide, and I love it. Keep spreading the word.

The winter storm we have been predicting is now underway. The storm is centered just west of Amarillo, Texas, and it's already a well organized system. While the storm moves east, a large, bitter cold high pressure area is pushing south from Canada. Temperatures from the Dakotas east into Minnesota and Wisconsin, and that cold is heading south. At the same time, a severe thunderstorm watch is in effect for east Texas and western Louisiana as thunderstorms develop in the warm air on the south side of this storm. The big, arctic high and the southern storm will play a big part in our weather tonight and tomorrow, and after a careful look at the morning models, here is what I expect.

The storm will move from Texas to western Tennessee and then to around Jackson, Kentucky before heading for the east coast. Snow will develop across the area between 4 and 7 PM, becoming heavier through the night. By morning, areas north and west of Cincinnati will have 2 - 4 inches of snow. The area will be north of a line from North Vernon to Milan (Indiana) to Fairfield to Wilmington (Ohio). There will be local 5 inch amounts in parts of southeast Indiana. South and east of that line, expect 1-3 inches of snow by late tonight, mixing with freezing rain and sleet by daybreak, and that includes Hamilton, Clermont, Brown, Adams, Boone, Kenton, Campbell, Bracken, and Mason counties. South of those areas expect 1-2 inches of snow, changing to sleet and freezing rain late tonight and then mixing with rain by morning.

Tomorrow the storm will continue to hit the area with a large mix of precipitation. Let's use the same boundaries above. North of the first line (North Vernon, etc.), most of the day will have snow, though a mix to freezing rain or sleet is possible. I predict another 3 to 7 inches in those areas with snow totals of 5 to 10 inches, and isolated amounts up to a foot possible. South of that line, the rest of the area will see periods of sleet, freezing rain and snow with additional accumulations of 1-3 inches of snow. Total accumulations of 2 to 5 inches can be expected. With the icy mix at times, the snow will become compacted and travel will be difficult. The good news is that salt works very well at temperatures in the 20s to low 30s, which is where we will be tomorrow, so the main roads should be okay. Everything changes back to snow by tomorrow evening with another inch or two possible, mainly south and east of Cincinnati. However, by that time the winds will have increased from the north with falling temperatures, bitter wind chills and blowing snow becoming a problem across the entire Tri-State.

Is all of this a done deal? Absolutely not. There is something bothering me about the amount of cold I see to the north and the powerful high pressure area over southern Canada. If this storm slows down just a little, it will stay further south and that mass of cold air to our north will move into the Midwest…creating a monster snow storm. I will be watching the storm hour-by-hour this afternoon and evening as it develops. I will also be actively participating in my weather forum at www.apuzzoweather.com. Furthermore, I will be attempting the first ever "live" weathercast on the web tonight at 7 PM…if all goes well. You should see a link to the "Weather Rush" on our home page later today. I will also be part of a voice chat on Yahoo Messenger later this evening, and anyone can join in to that…there will be more information on my weather forum.

This is a big storm and will create a lot of trouble across the Tri-State area through Wednesday. Bitter cold air returns Wednesday through Friday with highs only in the teens and lows in the single digits! Oh, and for our new friend in Florida, expect showers and thunderstorms tonight and tomorrow, some possibly severe, with highs in the 70s. Any questions? Just ask…

Keep your eyes on the sky and enjoy the changing weather!

Rich Apuzzo


----------



## carl b

7/14 here but may change to rain?? that would SUCK...i need money to buy i've not been out for 4 weeks...but i'm saven cash
three guys walk in to bar ,and none ducked haha not that funny


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;370160 said:


> So we are back to the WAITING Game huh felas. I hope for at least 4" Please payup
> I know you've all been waiting for this update, so wait no longer. There is a lot going on, so I will get right to it. Oh, but before I do, I must brag about how wonderful all of you are. We have added more than 100 subscribers to my email in just the last week…amazing! We're over 650 and counting! There is even one person from Florida. We're nationwide, and I love it. Keep spreading the word.
> 
> The winter storm we have been predicting is now underway. The storm is centered just west of Amarillo, Texas, and it's already a well organized system. While the storm moves east, a large, bitter cold high pressure area is pushing south from Canada. Temperatures from the Dakotas east into Minnesota and Wisconsin, and that cold is heading south. At the same time, a severe thunderstorm watch is in effect for east Texas and western Louisiana as thunderstorms develop in the warm air on the south side of this storm. The big, arctic high and the southern storm will play a big part in our weather tonight and tomorrow, and after a careful look at the morning models, here is what I expect.
> 
> The storm will move from Texas to western Tennessee and then to around Jackson, Kentucky before heading for the east coast. Snow will develop across the area between 4 and 7 PM, becoming heavier through the night. By morning, areas north and west of Cincinnati will have 2 - 4 inches of snow. The area will be north of a line from North Vernon to Milan (Indiana) to Fairfield to Wilmington (Ohio). There will be local 5 inch amounts in parts of southeast Indiana. South and east of that line, expect 1-3 inches of snow by late tonight, mixing with freezing rain and sleet by daybreak, and that includes Hamilton, Clermont, Brown, Adams, Boone, Kenton, Campbell, Bracken, and Mason counties. South of those areas expect 1-2 inches of snow, changing to sleet and freezing rain late tonight and then mixing with rain by morning.
> 
> Tomorrow the storm will continue to hit the area with a large mix of precipitation. Let's use the same boundaries above. North of the first line (North Vernon, etc.), most of the day will have snow, though a mix to freezing rain or sleet is possible. I predict another 3 to 7 inches in those areas with snow totals of 5 to 10 inches, and isolated amounts up to a foot possible. South of that line, the rest of the area will see periods of sleet, freezing rain and snow with additional accumulations of 1-3 inches of snow. Total accumulations of 2 to 5 inches can be expected. With the icy mix at times, the snow will become compacted and travel will be difficult. The good news is that salt works very well at temperatures in the 20s to low 30s, which is where we will be tomorrow, so the main roads should be okay. Everything changes back to snow by tomorrow evening with another inch or two possible, mainly south and east of Cincinnati. However, by that time the winds will have increased from the north with falling temperatures, bitter wind chills and blowing snow becoming a problem across the entire Tri-State.
> 
> Is all of this a done deal? Absolutely not. There is something bothering me about the amount of cold I see to the north and the powerful high pressure area over southern Canada. If this storm slows down just a little, it will stay further south and that mass of cold air to our north will move into the Midwest…creating a monster snow storm. I will be watching the storm hour-by-hour this afternoon and evening as it develops. I will also be actively participating in my weather forum at www.apuzzoweather.com. Furthermore, I will be attempting the first ever "live" weathercast on the web tonight at 7 PM…if all goes well. You should see a link to the "Weather Rush" on our home page later today. I will also be part of a voice chat on Yahoo Messenger later this evening, and anyone can join in to that…there will be more information on my weather forum.
> 
> This is a big storm and will create a lot of trouble across the Tri-State area through Wednesday. Bitter cold air returns Wednesday through Friday with highs only in the teens and lows in the single digits! Oh, and for our new friend in Florida, expect showers and thunderstorms tonight and tomorrow, some possibly severe, with highs in the 70s. Any questions? Just ask…
> 
> Keep your eyes on the sky and enjoy the changing weather!
> 
> Rich Apuzzo


One of our local weather guessers was at Wilmington NWS and said the same exact thing about it staying a little further south. by no means is this track set in stone. Stay tuned everyone. The weather guesser there said he is really worried about this. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;369966 said:


> he is fine just called , but he was busy...


That is good news. Glad to hear is ok.


----------



## RHarrah

It would be nice to have a good storm. The primary snow belt has been getting snow but us in the secondary snow belt have been hit and miss with the snow this year. If I can help anyone out in the primary snowbelt let me know.


----------



## carl b

RHarrah;370226 said:


> It would be nice to have a good storm. The primary snow belt has been getting snow but us in the secondary snow belt have been hit and miss with the snow this year. If I can help anyone out in the primary snowbelt let me know.


hey man what pest co. do you work for? i use to work for olds pest


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Morning fellas!!!! I cant wait for this good snow to get here!!!! Now it is all a big waiting game. I might not be on as much, since I killed my other computer. So I have to use my grandpa's till I get a new one. Stupid electronics:realmad:


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;370609 said:


> Morning fellas!!!! I cant wait for this good snow to get here!!!! Now it is all a big waiting game. I might not be on as much, since I killed my other computer. So I have to use my grandpa's till I get a new one. Stupid electronics:realmad:


hows it going i'm waiting too.. i got the call...post office needs plowed at 10:30.. all the trucks leave at10:15payup payup(the mail trucks)


----------



## sbracken

*able to help in southern / central Ohio*

I'm down here in Louisville where it is raining (again!). I am willing to travel (Cincy / Columbus / Dayton) if anyone has enough work to keep me busy.

Sam Bracken
H 502 225 0737
C 502 216 9184


----------



## Load-4

How goes it, fellow Lake County plow boys?? I'm trapped at the fire station till 0700 tomarrow. If all goes well, I'll see you all out in the morning!!
Load's Clear..... -------<}}}


----------



## JeepCreepn01

well got up at 4:30AM to head out had some nice heavy wet snow just got in and now we are getting ALOT of ice, trees are gonna be coming down soon and already a few powerlines


----------



## f250man

Well boys I just got in been out since 2 and the heavy stuff is hitting us now. So I came in for the night getting ready to settle down and sleep I'll be up at 2 a.m. in the truck all day more then likely. Hope you Southern boys had some snow to plow and not just rain and N.E. Ohio boys be safe and have fun and take some pics. Steve payup payup


----------



## carl b

NOT TO FAR SOUTH BUT WE GOT 6-8 NOW and 6-10 coming i'm leveing at 10,because so much work that i can't pass up...payup payup


----------



## JeepCreepn01

well the big storm we got wasnt the best money maker in the world but it will due, yesterday woke up to some good snow then it iced all day, this morning on top of everything we got bout another 2" of snow so it was a mess, got a few calls today that didnt have anything done yesterday and it was like pushing a huge pile of bricks and the sidewalks were pretty much impossible to do by hand, so now im going to finish laying tile in my bathroom a great day to do it:salute:


----------



## f250man

We got hammered here in the N. E. At least we got a foot and with the drifts we were pushing 3-4' of the white gold here. Got out at 2 am and just got in 9:30 p.m. Jobs that took 20 minutes were taking 2.5 hours and I even had to call in a skid steer today to move the piles never in a million years thought we would have to move piles this winter.


----------



## Load-4

What a crazy two days!! I think there is a massive case of "Brain Freeze" on the general public when it really snows! I saw some really stupid, and funny stuff out there. Came up on an old man who was stuck in a snowbank on Rt 84 in Willoughby. He was just sitting there with his foot mashing the gas. I first saw the smoke, and before I could get pulled over to help, both tires blew! All that was spinning was the rims, and it looked like one hell of a burnout after a NASCAR race!! I got the car in park and him out of the car and all he was worried about was if he could get his car out of the bank so he could go home. It was crazy!


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas yeah we did n't get much spent most of the day salting and pushing very little. Had to put up with some PITAS but all in all made some cashpayup Sorry guys no pics wasn't worth wasting the time to take them. Getting calls for tree clean ups now. Oh boy.
JOSH


----------



## f250man

Well same here it was so crazy around here yesterday had no time to snap any action shots just a few of the plies. I think I am snow blind after 24 hr in the truck looking at all that white gold. All I can say is payup . Steve


----------



## WALKERS

Hey fellas getting ready for another one hopefully in cincnnati we will keep our fingers crossed Debating on going to buy awhole skid or half.I guess it doesnt hurt to have too much. Hope you all are doing well and are staying safe out there.:salute: 
JOSH


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Walkers you found salt?? i have 500# left and just got offered $100 for it i had to say no still way to much ice here, hopefully we will get a good plowable snow tom that would be sweetpayup


----------



## WALKERS

JeepCreepn01;372570 said:


> Walkers you found salt?? i have 500# left and just got offered $100 for it i had to say no still way to much ice here, hopefully we will get a good plowable snow tom that would be sweetpayup


I think I have GATEWAY showed me a place but I am holding my breath on Doug says he has 30 bags they are probably blocks of bagged salt LOL If that falls through I am going to Southwest Landmark up the street.
JOSH


----------



## WALKERS

The latest I heard and seen was 1 to 3 by SAT evening dusting tonight and 2 more tomorrow afternoon. but I am not a weather man I plow SNOW and cut his grass LOL
JOSH


----------



## Young Pup

I heard 2-3 here and 3-4 down your way. I am just about recovered from the other storm right now.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

i heard thissnow was gonna hit tom morn like around 4am


----------



## WALKERS

Yes I know the feeling PUP but I am not complaining payup  
JEEP I will sleep you wake up every hour and call and wake me up LOL
JOSH


----------



## Young Pup

Walkers I am not complaining either. Be an early be time for me. Like In about 2 hours or so. 

Jeep, 4 in the morning is when our snow advisory goes into affect here. When it start snowing there call me and wake me up too. Just like you will be for walkers. lol:waving: I also heard something about Tuesday and Wednesday next week too. Anybody hear anything on that? Can't wait until I can have a  again.


----------



## WALKERS

PUP 
I did hear something about that I hope so :bluebounc Jeep and I could use a few more events this season. JEEP has helped me out alot this season. He is LOW maintenance
unlike my other sub I had.Oh try www.skyeyeweather.com if you get a chance. PUP
JOSH


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;372626 said:


> PUP
> I did hear something about that I hope so :bluebounc Jeep and I could use a few more events this season. JEEP has helped me out alot this season. He is LOW maintenance
> unlike my other sub I had.Oh try www.skyeyeweather.com if you get a chance. PUP
> JOSH


Josh,

thanks for the link I will check it out right now.

JP


----------



## WALKERS

Listen to RICH s audio blog its for down here mostly I think Intellacast works well also.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

i'm just true to my word, and love to drive out in snow


----------



## WALKERS

JeepCreepn01;372647 said:


> i'm just true to my word, and love to drive out in snow


Yes you are. Thanks for all your help sir.:salute: May we have more snow events into APRIL


----------



## JeepCreepn01

woke up and thereis a good 2" on the ground hope this keeps up for awhilepayup


----------



## Young Pup

Well, fellas with this latest clipper we got between 2-3 inches of snow. Picked up something in one of my tires today. It has about 6 small 1/4 sized hex head screws in it. I have no clue where that came from. I am driving down the road and am like what the heck is wrong with thiis thing. Got out walked around the truck two times before I saw this thing in the tire. Would get pictures but I have not made my was back down to Cincy to get my camera. :angry: Well, I will be buying two tires in the am that is for sure. Other than a pretty good week overall.


----------



## WALKERS

:waving: Afternoon my fellow OHIOANS :salute: Hope everybody did well this last storm I HOPE its not the last but 50 degrees this friday is kinda giving me a CLUE LOL. Sorry we southern boys could not make your meet and greet (F250) I will make the next one if its closer. Glad to see you have been getting some work in too (CRB) I have not seen SYNDEN lately his computer still down I guess. (JEEP) thanks for your help again  Grounds should be in the mail by nowpayup (Gateway) thanks for the hook up yesterday. Hello YOUNG PUP staying busy sorry to here about the tires. Let me know what you needI might be able to get with my guy for a better rate.
JOSH.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;374041 said:


> :waving: Afternoon my fellow OHIOANS :salute: Hope everybody did well this last storm I HOPE its not the last but 50 degrees this friday is kinda giving me a CLUE LOL. Sorry we southern boys could not make your meet and greet (F250) I will make the next one if its closer. Glad to see you have been getting some work in too (CRB) I have not seen SYNDEN lately his computer still down I guess. (JEEP) thanks for your help again  Grounds should be in the mail by nowpayup (Gateway) thanks for the hook up yesterday. Hello YOUNG PUP staying busy sorry to here about the tires. Let me know what you needI might be able to get with my guy for a better rate.
> JOSH.


Walkers, Thanks I have a friedn from high school that is part owner of a Mr. Tire. He has some coming in on tuesday. Gave me a brand new loaner till then.

I hear freezing rain for tonight? Oh boy. They also said the warm up is temporary. Next week is to be cold again. We shall see.


----------



## WALKERS

I hope so I could use a couple more events payup payup 
JOSH


----------



## Young Pup

Looky what I just read about:http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=2


----------



## WALKERS

If it works out bad news for the public:crying: Good news for the PLOWERSwesport payup I will check a little deeper with one of my sites.:salute: 
JOSH


----------



## Gatewayuser

Sucks for us here in Lower OH Doesn't look like much snow for a while and minor at that.


FCST
Hour Valid
Time 2mT Max
Temp Min
Temp Td 10m 
Wind mph 850mb
Wind mph Total
Precip(") Conv.
Precip(") 500-1000
THKNS 500mb
Height 850mb
Temp °C 500mb
Temp °C MSLP
mb Total
Cloud Cover 
3 Mon 02/19 15Z 29 ° 29 ° 19 ° 27 ° S 13 WSW 40 0.00 0.00 542 557 1 ° -20 ° 1018 1 % 
6 Mon 02/19 18Z 35 ° 35 ° 19 ° 34 ° SSW 16 WSW 51 0.00 0.00 544 557 2 ° -20 ° 1016 23 % 
9 Mon 02/19 21Z 36 ° 37 ° 35 ° 35 ° SSW 13 SW 58 0.00 0.00 545 555 3 ° -20 ° 1013 97 % 
12 Tue 02/20 00Z 34 ° 37 ° 34 ° 33 ° SSW 13 WSW 60 0.00 0.00 544 554 2 ° -20 ° 1012 99 % 
15 Tue 02/20 03Z 35 ° 35 ° 34 ° 32 ° SSW 16 WSW 63 0.00 0.00 544 554 -1 ° -20 ° 1012 100 % 
18 Tue 02/20 06Z 35 ° 35 ° 34 ° 33 ° SSW 18 WSW 56 0.00 0.00 545 554 1 ° -21 ° 1011 94 % 
21 Tue 02/20 09Z 37 ° 37 ° 35 ° 36 ° SW 18 W 49 0.01 0.00 545 554 3 ° -21 ° 1010 100 % 
24 Tue 02/20 12Z 38 ° 38 ° 35 ° 38 ° SW 16 W 38 0.03 0.00 545 553 3 ° -21 ° 1009 100 % 
27 Tue 02/20 15Z 40 ° 40 ° 38 ° 39 ° SW 16 WSW 36 0.02 0.00 545 553 3 ° -21 ° 1009 100 % 
30 Tue 02/20 18Z 42 ° 42 ° 38 ° 41 ° SW 13 WSW 38 0.04 0.00 545 551 4 ° -22 ° 1008 100 % 
33 Tue 02/20 21Z 42 ° 42 ° 42 ° 42 ° WSW 9 WSW 45 0.24 0.00 546 551 3 ° -21 ° 1006 100 % 
36 Wed 02/21 00Z 38 ° 42 ° 38 ° 42 ° NNW 7 W 29 0.53 0.01 544 550 2 ° -23 ° 1007 100 % 
39 Wed 02/21 03Z 35 ° 38 ° 35 ° 36 ° NNW 7 NW 20 0.06 0.00 541 550 0 ° -22 ° 1010 100 % 
42 Wed 02/21 06Z 32 ° 38 ° 32 ° 36 ° NNW 7 NW 16 0.06 0.00 541 551 0 ° -23 ° 1013 84 % 
45 Wed 02/21 09Z 28 ° 31 ° 28 ° 31 ° N 4 NW 16 0.00 0.00 541 552 1 ° -22 ° 1014 93 % 
48 Wed 02/21 12Z 28 ° 31 ° 28 ° 30 ° N 2 WNW 13 0.00 0.00 541 553 0 ° -21 ° 1016 97 % 
51 Wed 02/21 15Z 31 ° 31 ° 28 ° 28 ° CALM W 13 0.00 0.00 541 556 0 ° -20 ° 1018 100 % 
54 Wed 02/21 18Z 39 ° 39 ° 28 ° 33 ° SSW 4 W 18 0.00 0.00 543 557 1 ° -19 ° 1017 66 % 
57 Wed 02/21 21Z 44 ° 44 ° 39 ° 37 ° SW 4 W 22 0.00 0.00 545 558 2 ° -19 ° 1016 0 % 
60 Thu 02/22 00Z 34 ° 44 ° 34 ° 41 ° SW 4 W 25 0.00 0.00 545 560 3 ° -20 ° 1017 0 % 
63 Thu 02/22 03Z 34 ° 34 ° 34 ° 32 ° SW 7 W 29 0.00 0.00 546 560 4 ° -19 ° 1017 0 % 
66 Thu 02/22 06Z 34 ° 34 ° 34 ° 33 ° SW 9 W 38 0.00 0.00 546 560 2 ° -19 ° 1017 1 % 
69 Thu 02/22 09Z 34 ° 34 ° 34 ° 33 ° WSW 9 W 40 0.00 0.00 546 559 3 ° -19 ° 1015 42 % 
72 Thu 02/22 12Z 35 ° 35 ° 34 ° 34 ° WSW 11 WNW 38 0.00 0.00 546 560 5 ° -18 ° 1017 57 % 
75 Thu 02/22 15Z 37 ° 37 ° 35 ° 36 ° WNW 11 WNW 40 0.00 0.00 544 561 4 ° -18 ° 1019 100 % 
78 Thu 02/22 18Z 44 ° 44 ° 35 ° 38 ° WNW 11 NW 47 0.00 0.00 544 561 3 ° -18 ° 1020 79 % 
81 Thu 02/22 21Z 45 ° 45 ° 44 ° 39 ° NW 11 NW 40 0.00 0.00 544 561 2 ° -18 ° 1020 0 % 
84 Fri 02/23 00Z 34 ° 45 ° 34 ° 43 ° NW 7 NW 36 0.00 0.00 543 562 1 ° -18 ° 1022 0 % 
87 Fri 02/23 03Z 30 ° 34 ° 30 ° 32 ° NW 7 NNW 29 0.00 0.00 543 562 1 ° -19 ° 1023 0 % 
90 Fri 02/23 06Z 27 ° 34 ° 27 ° 33 ° NNW 4 NW 22 0.00 0.00 542 562 1 ° -20 ° 1025 0 % 
93 Fri 02/23 09Z 26 ° 27 ° 26 ° 26 ° NNE 4 NW 18 0.00 0.00 542 562 1 ° -19 ° 1024 0 % 
96 Fri 02/23 12Z 25 ° 27 ° 25 ° 26 ° NE 4 NW 18 0.00 0.00 541 562 1 ° -19 ° 1026 7 % 
99 Fri 02/23 15Z 32 ° 32 ° 25 ° 24 ° E 7 NW 13 0.00 0.00 541 563 2 ° -20 ° 1027 87 % 
102 Fri 02/23 18Z 41 ° 41 ° 25 ° 28 ° ESE 7 NW 7 0.00 0.00 542 562 2 ° -20 ° 1024 91 % 
105 Fri 02/23 21Z 43 ° 43 ° 40 ° 30 ° ESE 9 SW 2 0.00 0.00 545 562 3 ° -19 ° 1021 99 % 
108 Sat 02/24 00Z 35 ° 43 ° 35 ° 37 ° E 9 SSW 9 0.00 0.00 545 563 4 ° -19 ° 1022 81 % 
111 Sat 02/24 03Z 33 ° 35 ° 33 ° 30 ° E 11 SSW 20 0.00 0.00 546 564 5 ° -19 ° 1022 42 % 
114 Sat 02/24 06Z 31 ° 35 ° 31 ° 30 ° ESE 11 SSW 27 0.00 0.00 546 564 5 ° -19 ° 1021 44 % 
117 Sat 02/24 09Z 32 ° 32 ° 31 ° 27 ° ESE 11 SW 27 0.00 0.00 548 563 6 ° -20 ° 1019 92 % 
120 Sat 02/24 12Z 30 ° 32 ° 30 ° 28 ° ESE 11 SW 27 0.00 0.00 548 564 6 ° -19 ° 1018 78 % 
123 Sat 02/24 15Z 35 ° 35 ° 31 ° 28 ° ESE 13 SSW 29 0.00 0.00 550 565 7 ° -18 ° 1017 96 % 
126 Sat 02/24 18Z 52 ° 52 ° 31 ° 43 ° SSE 13 SSW 36 0.00 0.00 553 564 8 ° -17 ° 1013 97 % 
129 Sat 02/24 21Z 55 ° 56 ° 52 ° 50 ° SE 9 SSW 40 0.00 0.00 555 564 7 ° -16 ° 1011 99 % 
132 Sun 02/25 00Z 53 ° 57 ° 52 ° 53 ° SSE 13 SSW 45 0.00 0.00 556 564 8 ° -16 ° 1009 99 % 
135 Sun 02/25 03Z 52 ° 53 ° 52 ° 50 ° S 20 SSW 63 0.06 0.01 557 564 10 ° -15 ° 1007 100 % 
138 Sun 02/25 06Z 53 ° 53 ° 52 ° 50 ° S 22 SSW 74 0.12 0.00 559 563 11 ° -14 ° 1004 100 % 
141 Sun 02/25 09Z 54 ° 54 ° 53 ° 50 ° S 22 SSW 72 0.00 0.00 561 562 11 ° -14 ° 1002 99 % 
144 Sun 02/25 12Z 53 ° 54 ° 53 ° 51 ° S 16 SSW 74 0.13 0.01 557 560 7 ° -15 ° 1002 100 % 
147 Sun 02/25 15Z 54 ° 54 ° 53 ° 50 ° S 20 SSW 69 0.08 0.00 557 558 7 ° -15 ° 1001 100 % 
150 Sun 02/25 18Z 55 ° 56 ° 53 ° 53 ° SSW 18 SSW 58 0.17 0.01 556 555 7 ° -16 ° 998 100 % 
153 Sun 02/25 21Z 58 ° 58 ° 55 ° 52 ° SSW 20 SSW 54 0.08 0.00 555 552 6 ° -15 ° 997 98 % 
156 Mon 02/26 00Z 50 ° 58 ° 50 ° 55 ° SW 13 SW 43 0.08 0.00 551 550 4 ° -18 ° 999 98 % 
159 Mon 02/26 03Z 45 ° 50 ° 45 ° 47 ° WSW 13 SW 40 0.00 0.00 547 548 1 ° -19 ° 1001 92 % 
162 Mon 02/26 06Z 40 ° 50 ° 40 ° 47 ° WSW 11 WSW 38 0.00 0.00 547 548 0 ° -17 ° 1002 56 % 
165 Mon 02/26 09Z 37 ° 39 ° 37 ° 37 ° SW 11 SW 38 0.00 0.00 545 547 -2 ° -18 ° 1002 10 % 
168 Mon 02/26 12Z 36 ° 39 ° 36 ° 37 ° SW 11 SW 40 0.00 0.00 542 545 -4 ° -19 ° 1003 20 % 
171 Mon 02/26 15Z 40 ° 40 ° 36 ° 34 ° SW 20 WSW 43 0.00 0.00 540 544 -5 ° -19 ° 1005 71 % 
174 Mon 02/26 18Z 45 ° 45 ° 36 ° 34 ° SW 22 SW 40 0.00 0.00 538 542 -4 ° -19 ° 1005 75 % 
177 Mon 02/26 21Z 42 ° 44 ° 42 ° 36 ° WSW 20 WSW 43 0.00 0.00 536 540 -5 ° -22 ° 1006 83 % 
180 Tue 02/27 00Z 38 ° 44 ° 38 ° 38 ° WSW 11 WSW 45 0.00 0.00 534 541 -6 ° -25 ° 1008 82 % 

Max Temp Min Temp 850 Temp Max 850 Temp Min 500 Height Max 500 Height Min Thickness Max Thickness Min 
58 °F 19 °F 11 °C -6 °C 565 540 561 534 

TOTAL PRECIP: 1.71 " and Convective: 0.04 "
192-384 hour forecasts (2.5 degree resolution):
FCST
Hour Valid
Time Max
Temp Min
Temp Td 10m 
Wind mph 850mb
Wind mph Total
Precip(") Conv.
Precip(") 500-1000
THKNS 500mb
Height 850mb
Temp °C 500mb
Temp °C MSLP
mb Total
Cloud Cover 
192 Tue 02/27 12Z 37 ° 29 ° 34 ° WSW 4 WSW 25 0.06 0.00 531 538 -7 ° -27 ° 1008 74 % 
204 Wed 02/28 00Z 35 ° 29 ° 34 ° W 9 W 25 0.05 0.00 530 540 -10 ° -24 ° 1012 99 % 
216 Wed 02/28 12Z 31 ° 24 ° 29 ° WSW 4 WNW 18 0.00 0.00 538 554 -7 ° -19 ° 1018 64 % 
228 Thu 03/01 00Z 42 ° 24 ° 38 ° SSW 7 W 11 0.00 0.00 545 563 2 ° -19 ° 1021 13 % 
240 Thu 03/01 12Z 33 ° 30 ° 30 ° SSE 9 SW 20 0.00 0.00 548 567 5 ° -18 ° 1022 6 % 
252 Fri 03/02 00Z 51 ° 30 ° 48 ° S 11 SW 40 0.00 0.00 553 570 8 ° -19 ° 1020 69 % 
264 Fri 03/02 12Z 42 ° 41 ° 42 ° SSE 11 SW 40 0.00 0.00 551 568 7 ° -18 ° 1020 99 % 
276 Sat 03/03 00Z 55 ° 41 ° 53 ° SSE 20 SSW 58 0.00 0.00 555 569 5 ° -17 ° 1015 98 % 
288 Sat 03/03 12Z 54 ° 47 ° 53 ° SW 20 SW 49 0.43 0.03 549 558 4 ° -17 ° 1011 100 % 
300 Sun 03/04 00Z 47 ° 30 ° 46 ° WSW 16 W 36 0.08 0.00 524 539 -11 ° -25 ° 1018 95 % 
312 Sun 03/04 12Z 30 ° 19 ° 30 ° WNW 18 WNW 29 0.03 0.00 511 528 -18 ° -32 ° 1021 100 % 
324 Mon 03/05 00Z 24 ° 18 ° 23 ° WNW 16 WNW 38 0.01 0.00 517 538 -17 ° -28 ° 1027 96 % 
336 Mon 03/05 12Z 21 ° 16 ° 20 ° WNW 7 NW 34 0.00 0.00 527 553 -12 ° -23 ° 1033 46 % 
348 Tue 03/06 00Z 34 ° 15 ° 33 ° CALM NNW 9 0.00 0.00 537 564 -5 ° -20 ° 1033 9 % 
360 Tue 03/06 12Z 25 ° 22 ° 24 ° SE 9 SW 16 0.00 0.00 541 569 1 ° -19 ° 1033 25 % 
372 Wed 03/07 00Z 47 ° 22 ° 45 ° SSE 13 SSW 43 0.00 0.00 548 570 5 ° -17 ° 1026 99 % 
384 Wed 03/07 12Z 40 ° 37 ° 37 ° S 20 SW 58 0.20 0.00 546 567 3 ° -18 ° 1024 100 % 

Max Temp Min Temp 850 Temp Max 850 Temp Min 500 Height Max 500 Height Min Thickness Max Thickness Min 
55 °F 15 °F 8 °C -18 °C 570 528 555 511 


Second Period TOTAL PRECIP: 0.86 " and Convective: 0.03 "
15 day TOTAL PRECIP: 2.57 " and Convective: 0.07 "


----------



## WALKERS

Hey GATE how about putting that in ENGLISH for me. Thanks JOSH LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Gateway I am all  with that scramled up writing. lol


----------



## Gatewayuser

OK sure the 500#s should be below 530 for snow, I highlighted a few in blue.
The #s in red is the temp which is too warm so all in all no snow for possibly a while. All of this data is subject to change.



Gatewayuser;374082 said:


> Sucks for us here in Lower OH Doesn't look like much snow for a while and minor at that.
> 
> FCST
> Hour Valid
> Time 2mT Max
> Temp Min
> Temp Td 10m
> Wind mph 850mb
> Wind mph Total
> Precip(") Conv.
> Precip(") 500-1000
> THKNS 500mb
> Height 850mb
> Temp °C 500mb
> Temp °C MSLP
> mb Total
> Cloud Cover
> 3 Mon 02/19 15Z 29 ° 29 ° 19 ° 27 ° S 13 WSW 40 0.00 0.00 542 557 1 ° -20 ° 1018 1 %
> 6 Mon 02/19 18Z 35 ° 35 ° 19 ° 34 ° SSW 16 WSW 51 0.00 0.00 544 557 2 ° -20 ° 1016 23 %
> 9 Mon 02/19 21Z 36 ° 37 ° 35 ° 35 ° SSW 13 SW 58 0.00 0.00 545 555 3 ° -20 ° 1013 97 %
> 12 Tue 02/20 00Z 34 ° 37 ° 34 ° 33 ° SSW 13 WSW 60 0.00 0.00 544 554 2 ° -20 ° 1012 99 %
> 15 Tue 02/20 03Z 35 ° 35 ° 34 ° 32 ° SSW 16 WSW 63 0.00 0.00 544 554 -1 ° -20 ° 1012 100 %
> 18 Tue 02/20 06Z 35 ° 35 ° 34 ° 33 ° SSW 18 WSW 56 0.00 0.00 545 554 1 ° -21 ° 1011 94 %
> 21 Tue 02/20 09Z 37 ° 37 ° 35 ° 36 ° SW 18 W 49 0.01 0.00 545 554 3 ° -21 ° 1010 100 %
> 24 Tue 02/20 12Z 38 ° 38 ° 35 ° 38 ° SW 16 W 38 0.03 0.00 545 553 3 ° -21 ° 1009 100 %
> 27 Tue 02/20 15Z 40 ° 40 ° 38 ° 39 ° SW 16 WSW 36 0.02 0.00 545 553 3 ° -21 ° 1009 100 %
> 30 Tue 02/20 18Z 42 ° 42 ° 38 ° 41 ° SW 13 WSW 38 0.04 0.00 545 551 4 ° -22 ° 1008 100 %
> 33 Tue 02/20 21Z 42 ° 42 ° 42 ° 42 ° WSW 9 WSW 45 0.24 0.00 546 551 3 ° -21 ° 1006 100 %
> 36 Wed 02/21 00Z 38 ° 42 ° 38 ° 42 ° NNW 7 W 29 0.53 0.01 544 550 2 ° -23 ° 1007 100 %
> 39 Wed 02/21 03Z 35 ° 38 ° 35 ° 36 ° NNW 7 NW 20 0.06 0.00 541 550 0 ° -22 ° 1010 100 %
> 42 Wed 02/21 06Z 32 ° 38 ° 32 ° 36 ° NNW 7 NW 16 0.06 0.00 541 551 0 ° -23 ° 1013 84 %
> 45 Wed 02/21 09Z 28 ° 31 ° 28 ° 31 ° N 4 NW 16 0.00 0.00 541 552 1 ° -22 ° 1014 93 %
> 48 Wed 02/21 12Z 28 ° 31 ° 28 ° 30 ° N 2 WNW 13 0.00 0.00 541 553 0 ° -21 ° 1016 97 %
> 51 Wed 02/21 15Z 31 ° 31 ° 28 ° 28 ° CALM W 13 0.00 0.00 541 556 0 ° -20 ° 1018 100 %
> 54 Wed 02/21 18Z 39 ° 39 ° 28 ° 33 ° SSW 4 W 18 0.00 0.00 543 557 1 ° -19 ° 1017 66 %
> 57 Wed 02/21 21Z 44 ° 44 ° 39 ° 37 ° SW 4 W 22 0.00 0.00 545 558 2 ° -19 ° 1016 0 %
> 60 Thu 02/22 00Z 34 ° 44 ° 34 ° 41 ° SW 4 W 25 0.00 0.00 545 560 3 ° -20 ° 1017 0 %
> 63 Thu 02/22 03Z 34 ° 34 ° 34 ° 32 ° SW 7 W 29 0.00 0.00 546 560 4 ° -19 ° 1017 0 %
> 66 Thu 02/22 06Z 34 ° 34 ° 34 ° 33 ° SW 9 W 38 0.00 0.00 546 560 2 ° -19 ° 1017 1 %
> 69 Thu 02/22 09Z 34 ° 34 ° 34 ° 33 ° WSW 9 W 40 0.00 0.00 546 559 3 ° -19 ° 1015 42 %
> 72 Thu 02/22 12Z 35 ° 35 ° 34 ° 34 ° WSW 11 WNW 38 0.00 0.00 546 560 5 ° -18 ° 1017 57 %
> 75 Thu 02/22 15Z 37 ° 37 ° 35 ° 36 ° WNW 11 WNW 40 0.00 0.00 544 561 4 ° -18 ° 1019 100 %
> 78 Thu 02/22 18Z 44 ° 44 ° 35 ° 38 ° WNW 11 NW 47 0.00 0.00 544 561 3 ° -18 ° 1020 79 %
> 81 Thu 02/22 21Z 45 ° 45 ° 44 ° 39 ° NW 11 NW 40 0.00 0.00 544 561 2 ° -18 ° 1020 0 %
> 84 Fri 02/23 00Z 34 ° 45 ° 34 ° 43 ° NW 7 NW 36 0.00 0.00 543 562 1 ° -18 ° 1022 0 %
> 87 Fri 02/23 03Z 30 ° 34 ° 30 ° 32 ° NW 7 NNW 29 0.00 0.00 543 562 1 ° -19 ° 1023 0 %
> 90 Fri 02/23 06Z 27 ° 34 ° 27 ° 33 ° NNW 4 NW 22 0.00 0.00 542 562 1 ° -20 ° 1025 0 %
> 93 Fri 02/23 09Z 26 ° 27 ° 26 ° 26 ° NNE 4 NW 18 0.00 0.00 542 562 1 ° -19 ° 1024 0 %
> 96 Fri 02/23 12Z 25 ° 27 ° 25 ° 26 ° NE 4 NW 18 0.00 0.00 541 562 1 ° -19 ° 1026 7 %
> 99 Fri 02/23 15Z 32 ° 32 ° 25 ° 24 ° E 7 NW 13 0.00 0.00 541 563 2 ° -20 ° 1027 87 %
> 102 Fri 02/23 18Z 41 ° 41 ° 25 ° 28 ° ESE 7 NW 7 0.00 0.00 542 562 2 ° -20 ° 1024 91 %
> 105 Fri 02/23 21Z 43 ° 43 ° 40 ° 30 ° ESE 9 SW 2 0.00 0.00 545 562 3 ° -19 ° 1021 99 %
> 108 Sat 02/24 00Z 35 ° 43 ° 35 ° 37 ° E 9 SSW 9 0.00 0.00 545 563 4 ° -19 ° 1022 81 %
> 111 Sat 02/24 03Z 33 ° 35 ° 33 ° 30 ° E 11 SSW 20 0.00 0.00 546 564 5 ° -19 ° 1022 42 %
> 114 Sat 02/24 06Z 31 ° 35 ° 31 ° 30 ° ESE 11 SSW 27 0.00 0.00 546 564 5 ° -19 ° 1021 44 %
> 117 Sat 02/24 09Z 32 ° 32 ° 31 ° 27 ° ESE 11 SW 27 0.00 0.00 548 563 6 ° -20 ° 1019 92 %
> 120 Sat 02/24 12Z 30 ° 32 ° 30 ° 28 ° ESE 11 SW 27 0.00 0.00 548 564 6 ° -19 ° 1018 78 %
> 123 Sat 02/24 15Z 35 ° 35 ° 31 ° 28 ° ESE 13 SSW 29 0.00 0.00 550 565 7 ° -18 ° 1017 96 %
> 126 Sat 02/24 18Z 52 ° 52 ° 31 ° 43 ° SSE 13 SSW 36 0.00 0.00 553 564 8 ° -17 ° 1013 97 %
> 129 Sat 02/24 21Z 55 ° 56 ° 52 ° 50 ° SE 9 SSW 40 0.00 0.00 555 564 7 ° -16 ° 1011 99 %
> 132 Sun 02/25 00Z 53 ° 57 ° 52 ° 53 ° SSE 13 SSW 45 0.00 0.00 556 564 8 ° -16 ° 1009 99 %
> 135 Sun 02/25 03Z 52 ° 53 ° 52 ° 50 ° S 20 SSW 63 0.06 0.01 557 564 10 ° -15 ° 1007 100 %
> 138 Sun 02/25 06Z 53 ° 53 ° 52 ° 50 ° S 22 SSW 74 0.12 0.00 559 563 11 ° -14 ° 1004 100 %
> 141 Sun 02/25 09Z 54 ° 54 ° 53 ° 50 ° S 22 SSW 72 0.00 0.00 561 562 11 ° -14 ° 1002 99 %
> 144 Sun 02/25 12Z 53 ° 54 ° 53 ° 51 ° S 16 SSW 74 0.13 0.01 557 560 7 ° -15 ° 1002 100 %
> 147 Sun 02/25 15Z 54 ° 54 ° 53 ° 50 ° S 20 SSW 69 0.08 0.00 557 558 7 ° -15 ° 1001 100 %
> 150 Sun 02/25 18Z 55 ° 56 ° 53 ° 53 ° SSW 18 SSW 58 0.17 0.01 556 555 7 ° -16 ° 998 100 %
> 153 Sun 02/25 21Z 58 ° 58 ° 55 ° 52 ° SSW 20 SSW 54 0.08 0.00 555 552 6 ° -15 ° 997 98 %
> 156 Mon 02/26 00Z 50 ° 58 ° 50 ° 55 ° SW 13 SW 43 0.08 0.00 551 550 4 ° -18 ° 999 98 %
> 159 Mon 02/26 03Z 45 ° 50 ° 45 ° 47 ° WSW 13 SW 40 0.00 0.00 547 548 1 ° -19 ° 1001 92 %
> 162 Mon 02/26 06Z 40 ° 50 ° 40 ° 47 ° WSW 11 WSW 38 0.00 0.00 547 548 0 ° -17 ° 1002 56 %
> 165 Mon 02/26 09Z 37 ° 39 ° 37 ° 37 ° SW 11 SW 38 0.00 0.00 545 547 -2 ° -18 ° 1002 10 %
> 168 Mon 02/26 12Z 36 ° 39 ° 36 ° 37 ° SW 11 SW 40 0.00 0.00 542 545 -4 ° -19 ° 1003 20 %
> 171 Mon 02/26 15Z 40 ° 40 ° 36 ° 34 ° SW 20 WSW 43 0.00 0.00 540 544 -5 ° -19 ° 1005 71 %
> 174 Mon 02/26 18Z 45 ° 45 ° 36 ° 34 ° SW 22 SW 40 0.00 0.00 538 542 -4 ° -19 ° 1005 75 %
> 177 Mon 02/26 21Z 42 ° 44 ° 42 ° 36 ° WSW 20 WSW 43 0.00 0.00 536 540 -5 ° -22 ° 1006 83 %
> 180 Tue 02/27 00Z 38 ° 44 ° 38 ° 38 ° WSW 11 WSW 45 0.00 0.00 534 541 -6 ° -25 ° 1008 82 %
> 
> Max Temp Min Temp 850 Temp Max 850 Temp Min 500 Height Max 500 Height Min Thickness Max Thickness Min
> 58 °F 19 °F 11 °C -6 °C 565 540 561 534
> 
> TOTAL PRECIP: 1.71 " and Convective: 0.04 "
> 192-384 hour forecasts (2.5 degree resolution):
> FCST
> Hour Valid
> Time Max
> Temp Min
> Temp Td 10m
> Wind mph 850mb
> Wind mph Total
> Precip(") Conv.
> Precip(") 500-1000
> THKNS 500mb
> Height 850mb
> Temp °C 500mb
> Temp °C MSLP
> mb Total
> Cloud Cover
> 192 Tue 02/27 12Z 37 ° 29 ° 34 ° WSW 4 WSW 25 0.06 0.00 531 538 -7 ° -27 ° 1008 74 %
> 204 Wed 02/28 00Z 35 ° 29 ° 34 ° W 9 W 25 0.05 0.00 530 540 -10 ° -24 ° 1012 99 %
> 216 Wed 02/28 12Z 31 ° 24 ° 29 ° WSW 4 WNW 18 0.00 0.00 538 554 -7 ° -19 ° 1018 64 %
> 228 Thu 03/01 00Z 42 ° 24 ° 38 ° SSW 7 W 11 0.00 0.00 545 563 2 ° -19 ° 1021 13 %
> 240 Thu 03/01 12Z 33 ° 30 ° 30 ° SSE 9 SW 20 0.00 0.00 548 567 5 ° -18 ° 1022 6 %
> 252 Fri 03/02 00Z 51 ° 30 ° 48 ° S 11 SW 40 0.00 0.00 553 570 8 ° -19 ° 1020 69 %
> 264 Fri 03/02 12Z 42 ° 41 ° 42 ° SSE 11 SW 40 0.00 0.00 551 568 7 ° -18 ° 1020 99 %
> 276 Sat 03/03 00Z 55 ° 41 ° 53 ° SSE 20 SSW 58 0.00 0.00 555 569 5 ° -17 ° 1015 98 %
> 288 Sat 03/03 12Z 54 ° 47 ° 53 ° SW 20 SW 49 0.43 0.03 549 558 4 ° -17 ° 1011 100 %
> 300 Sun 03/04 00Z 47 ° 30 ° 46 ° WSW 16 W 36 0.08 0.00 524 539 -11 ° -25 ° 1018 95 %
> 312 Sun 03/04 12Z 30 ° 19 ° 30 ° WNW 18 WNW 29 0.03 0.00 511 528 -18 ° -32 ° 1021 100 %
> 324 Mon 03/05 00Z 24 ° 18 ° 23 ° WNW 16 WNW 38 0.01 0.00 517 538 -17 ° -28 ° 1027 96 %
> 336 Mon 03/05 12Z 21 ° 16 ° 20 ° WNW 7 NW 34 0.00 0.00 527 553 -12 ° -23 ° 1033 46 %
> 348 Tue 03/06 00Z 34 ° 15 ° 33 ° CALM NNW 9 0.00 0.00 537 564 -5 ° -20 ° 1033 9 %
> 360 Tue 03/06 12Z 25 ° 22 ° 24 ° SE 9 SW 16 0.00 0.00 541 569 1 ° -19 ° 1033 25 %
> 372 Wed 03/07 00Z 47 ° 22 ° 45 ° SSE 13 SSW 43 0.00 0.00 548 570 5 ° -17 ° 1026 99 %
> 384 Wed 03/07 12Z 40 ° 37 ° 37 ° S 20 SW 58 0.20 0.00 546 567 3 ° -18 ° 1024 100 %
> 
> Max Temp Min Temp 850 Temp Max 850 Temp Min 500 Height Max 500 Height Min Thickness Max Thickness Min
> 55 °F 15 °F 8 °C -18 °C 570 528 555 511
> 
> Second Period TOTAL PRECIP: 0.86 " and Convective: 0.03 "
> 15 day TOTAL PRECIP: 2.57 " and Convective: 0.07 "


----------



## WALKERS

So when ever the 500 are below 530 payup and the temps are in the 20spayup anything above that is:crying: :angry: I think I understand O weather GURU What link or site is that info from?
JOSH


----------



## WALKERS

Girl Scout Cookies anyone? The wife and I bought an extra 120 boxes from my daughters
troop to help them out We have all variety let me know. payup 
JOSH


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Well im pretty sure winter is prolly done with the snowit was a busy last couple of days which is good now i just gotta sit back and wait for some money to come inwesport


----------



## WALKERS

That goes for the both of us GM is usually quick about it.


----------



## f250man

Well boys you wont believe that I just got in from plowing tonight. The wind has picked up here and it is drifting something fierce into the drive ways. And now it is wet and heavy snow that is blowing around so it is so much fun to push around. Walkers me and Syden had a great time at the meet and greet on Saturday. And yes his computer is still down and out. He said he was looking into a new one. So hope he finds one so he can get back here. Steve


----------



## Gatewayuser

f250man;374531 said:


> Well boys you wont believe that I just got in from plowing tonight. The wind has picked up here and it is drifting something fierce into the drive ways. And now it is wet and heavy snow that is blowing around so it is so much fun to push around. Walkers me and Syden had a great time at the meet and greet on Saturday. And yes his computer is still down and out. He said he was looking into a new one. So hope he finds one so he can get back here. Steve


I had a commercial customer that wanted to be plowed today even though it's melting. Yesterday was busy.


----------



## carl b

WALKERS;374229 said:


> Girl Scout Cookies anyone? The wife and I bought an extra 120 boxes from my daughters
> troop to help them out We have all variety let me know. payup
> JOSH


man that sounds good, if you'll ship them call me i'll pm you my #..yea lot of work last week and, figured out how to make more $$ ...snow removal... i'd never done it but i charged SS $80 per hour ...my price may be off, but rental $150 fuel $30... 10 hours of work.. i can't wait to bill its the biggest winter month ever !! sorry you cinci boys didn't get the snow this time i'll talk to the snow god to see if we can change that !!!! lol


----------



## Gatewayuser

WALKERS;374229 said:


> Girl Scout Cookies anyone? The wife and I bought an extra 120 boxes from my daughters
> troop to help them out We have all variety let me know. payup
> JOSH


Are they the ones that have trans fats or the ones that don't?


----------



## WALKERS

GATEWAY 
They have 0g of TRANS FAT  
CRB Let me see what it will cost and I will get back to you We have all kinds:bluebounc :bluebounc 
JOSH


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas have not seen any of you guys on here today last 8 hours Hope all is doing well:waving: 
JOSH


----------



## Gatewayuser

WALKERS;375096 said:


> Hey felas have not seen any of you guys on here today last 8 hours Hope all is doing well:waving:
> JOSH


I am enjoying no snow! I went and got permanent vinyl signs scheduled to be put on the trucks for next week. Got my Isuzu 4500 lined up to get repainted my f-350 lined up to get detailed and got 2 dozen hats and shirts ordered. And I invoiced everyone for the last few snow and boy did I have a BIG smile on my face. All in all it was a very productive day. Oh and I took the snow plow and salt spreader off that way we will get more snow.


----------



## WALKERS

Sound like you have a plan who is doing your vinyl for you I know some poeple they do paint and all that over at 131 collision. Let me know if interested. I took the plow off but dont want to mess with the half skid of salt left in the back. My billing was a big smile too.
JOSH


----------



## Gatewayuser

DigiMax over on Rt 50 in Milford $250 for the sides and back with my logo and phone #. They do great work too.


----------



## WALKERS

Thats who did mine and they charged me $350.00 or thats what it cost to do the dump trailer sides.This saturday I am going to come up with a logo over at my buddys body shop. 
JOSH


----------



## JeepCreepn01

well i think its time to start me alittle buisness, my bro is coming overthis weekend to help me make a logo hes wize at computer stuff like that, not sure if ill actually do vinyl or make magnets for now


----------



## Gatewayuser

WALKERS;375541 said:


> Thats who did mine and they charged me $350.00 or thats what it cost to do the dump trailer sides.This saturday I am going to come up with a logo over at my buddys body shop.
> JOSH


How did it turn out? You are not going to believe this I got 2 calls today one for salting and the other to plow and salt. payup


----------



## WALKERS

What kink of biz are we talking here JEEP. I have a vinyl person if you need one I have some all magnets if you want them too I guess you could print over them.Gateway I will get some pics for you wasnt impressed with the tree they had on there so I had my body guy take it off last week .Give me a minute and I will run out and snap some.
JOSH


----------



## WALKERS

*Lettering*

Here is one


----------



## WALKERS

Here is the door I am working on the logo this SAT for the center Plus I am not happy with the small case letters in Lawn In the phone number too. 305 LAWN


----------



## JeepCreepn01

lawn care of course, i have a few people i cut for now been doing forever so if i can make more $$ at it might as well


----------



## WALKERS

Maybe I will sub all my northern mows your way Colrain and that area. MAYBE


----------



## Gatewayuser

Mine will turn out better I think because they are going off of a computer disc I provided.


----------



## WALKERS

Like I said was not impressed with their work I have seen other work they did and it look great the did the sides of a fellow landscaper truck and it turned out good (WARRENS LANDSCAPE) Good luck


----------



## Gatewayuser

WALKERS;375622 said:


> Like I said was not impressed with their work I have seen other work they did and it look great the did the sides of a fellow landscaper truck and it turned out good (WARRENS LANDSCAPE) Good luck


I sent you a PM


----------



## WALKERS

Hey everyone hope everyone is doing well t maybe it will snow again that would be great.payup Oh well just checking in.:waving: 
JOSH


----------



## Greenwalt

I really hope we get more snow. Got the last payment I was waiting on in the mail yesterday. Lady at the bank the other day gave me a funny look when I handed her all of the checks. She goes, "wow, must be your birthday.....wait, I can see it's not. What is this from?" "I plow snow" "Cool, I am in the wrong business then son!" "Umm, mam, it was -1 yesterday morning when I was out working" "Oh..". I just smiled to myelf payup


----------



## WALKERS

Yes It is a good day when you go to the bank during the winter around here.payup 
Is that all you use is the quad?


----------



## Gatewayuser

Walker
Got your message earlier sorry I didn't answer the phone I was playing Racquetball at the gym I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Young Pup

Have any of you heard anything about any ICE issues this Sunday? Especially up North. Have not been watching the weather because I heard it was going to be almost 50 here on Sunday, but now I need to start paying attention I guess.


----------



## WALKERS

PUP 
Looks like something brewing for this weekend or MON on intellacast. For the record I am not a WEATHER man I like it when its snowy weather thoupayup 
JOSH


----------



## carl b

hello all, walkers where are my cookies?lol i wont to send you some $ so you can send me them ..


----------



## WALKERS

What kind you want CRB?


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;376218 said:


> PUP
> Looks like something brewing for this weekend or MON on intellacast. For the record I am not a WEATHER man I like it when its snowy weather thoupayup
> JOSH


I saw one forecast here locally and they said the track is changing. They said freezing rain to rain to thunderstorms to Snow. I think they have it all covered so they won't mess this one up. lol


----------



## WALKERS

Thats how I would call with their track record this year.:realmad: LOL


----------



## carl b

thin mints and the ones in the purple box... i don't know the name of them


----------



## WALKERS

Carmel delights how many do you want? I am pushing girl scout cookies on PLOWSITE this has to be a first:bluebounc :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im back everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:waving: Finally got my new computer today!!!!! I think I have missed alot since I was without it. This windows vista is kinda cool.


----------



## WALKERS

Syden Hes alive!!!!!!:bluebounc xysport :bluebounc How you been we been holding the fort down for you. Good to see you are back surfing the site.:waving: 
JOSH


----------



## f250man

Glad your back syden. So is it snowing out your way? We have about 2" on the ground since 5 tonight. I hope we get the 3-7 they are calling for. Need to recoup the money I just spent on a new to me snowmobile. I know the season is almost over with but I couldn't pass up on the deal. Steve


----------



## WALKERS

You guys are getting snow WTH :realmad: Just kidding I am hanging out at our tanning salon today. its like SPRING here. Well maybe will get some left overs
JOSH


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Snowing some right now out here. You bought a new snowmobile Steve? What kind did you get? Buy it just in time for spring?


----------



## f250man

It is a Ski-Doo for the kids it is only a 380 not very big. I'll buy mine this summer from ebay. I wil get a good deal when it is warm out. I am going to get a Artic Cat Fire Cat f7. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sounds like the kids are gonna have some fun!! Yeah, you most defiantly need a big snowmobile, you are a big guy Steve, not saying you are fat either.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;376318 said:


> Im back everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:waving: Finally got my new computer today!!!!! I think I have missed alot since I was without it. This windows vista is kinda cool.


nice to see your back.. are you still going to that open house ? if you have time please repost the address.. and i will defiantly go ...


----------



## carl b

Is Any One Going To The Car Show ??? Its At The Ix Center And Soon !!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;376419 said:


> nice to see your back.. are you still going to that open house ? if you have time please repost the address.. and i will defiantly go ...


Yes I am still going. The address is 38399 Pelton rd. Willoughby Ohio, 44094. Wednesday March 21,2007 9am-4pm. I may go to the car show. I havent seen any good concepts or anything this year.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;376447 said:


> Yes I am still going. The address is 38399 Pelton rd. Willoughby Ohio, 44094. Wednesday March 21,2007 9am-4pm. I may go to the car show. I havent seen any good concepts or anything this year.


is that the write zip code ???


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes it is. I think I should know since that is the city I and my grandparent's live in as well as my company. 44094 has been that forever


----------



## carl b

map quest wont find that zip code thats all ...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;376524 said:


> map quest wont find that zip code thats all ...


Mapquest wont find it? That's weird. I get directions for stuff all the time and it uses 44094 as my starting zip. Try these 44095-eastlake 44060-mentor. Maybe that will work. I wasnt trying to be an ass in my previous post, sorry if I came off as such.


----------



## WALKERS

:waving: Evening everybody how is everyone doing still have not heard from Fernald I know he is ok I want to hear about those stories he has. Did you northern boys get any snow yesterday looks like we have something coming our way this weekend. We will see what happens.
JOSH


----------



## Gatewayuser

WALKERS;376739 said:


> :waving: Evening everybody how is everyone doing still have not heard from Fernald I know he is ok I want to hear about those stories he has. Did you northern boys get any snow yesterday looks like we have something coming our way this weekend. We will see what happens.
> JOSH


Yea this sucks I hope it doesn't snow I have to get my truck fixed it has an oil leak somewhere. Also the belt sounds like it's slipping.


----------



## WALKERS

Yes that does suck I need to make sure the equip (Mowers blowers trimmers ECT) are ready for this season I guess I am ready for spring to Unloaded all the salt out of the truck today by myself BTW  Bring on the SPRING We are going to start mulching soon
JOSH:salute:


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker i got it... the zip mapqest wanted was 44094-7719... i don't get that, but it worked...its 55 min.. from here so i will be there.. unless it snows.. lol if you go to the car show on the last sat. call me and will have a beer.. i go every year with my friend so even if it snows i'm going!!!


----------



## Gatewayuser

WALKERS;376743 said:


> Yes that does suck I need to make sure the equip (Mowers blowers trimmers ECT) are ready for this season I guess I am ready for spring to Unloaded all the salt out of the truck today by myself BTW  Bring on the SPRING We are going to start mulching soon
> JOSH:salute:


Yes me too the mowers are somewhat ready.
I won't start mulching until this cold weather is gone for sure, the ground is too wet I don't want to cause root rot.


----------



## carl b

WALKERS;376739 said:


> :waving: Evening everybody how is everyone doing still have not heard from Fernald I know he is ok I want to hear about those stories he has. Did you northern boys get any snow yesterday looks like we have something coming our way this weekend. We will see what happens.
> JOSH


well it snowed here for 20min. than stoped.. i'm glad i didn't have to plow !!!!


----------



## WALKERS

Yea I know you dont want to be cutting ruts through their yard either Create more work than what you want too We still on for Wed? Do you do irragation and Fertilization?
JOSH


----------



## Gatewayuser

WALKERS;376754 said:


> Yea I know you dont want to be cutting ruts through their yard either Create more work than what you want too We still on for Wed? Do you do irragation and Fertilization?
> JOSH


Yes I primarily take care of turf, I don't take care of irrigation though. I use to do more landscaping but last year I got burnt out and I think the people that work for me did too.
Yes still on for Wed.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;376748 said:


> Sydenstricker i got it... the zip mapqest wanted was 44094-7719... i don't get that, but it worked...its 55 min.. from here so i will be there.. unless it snows.. lol if you go to the car show on the last sat. call me and will have a beer.. i go every year with my friend so even if it snows i'm going!!!


Ok glad you got it. I finally settled on a mower finally, now that my financial resources are all good now. I am getting a 2007 Scag 48 wb 16hp Kawasaki KAI engine with the new velocity deck. It shouldnt be snowing then. I still gotta figure out the whole car show deal, but I will give you a shout. How much are the tickets this year?


----------



## JeepCreepn01

i kinda like this no snow just finishing up totally gutting my bathroom, got some new siding coming to the house on monday, gonna fiinsih landscaping since all the sudden winter came in jan and it got to cold to finish, im kinda ready for warm weather got lots to do to the house


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP there you are you need any help with that landscape let me know you helped me out my way of helping you out You need any plants advice etc. I am willing to help.:waving: I have some ideas for your buisness.
JOSH


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;376771 said:


> JEEP there you are you need any help with that landscape let me know you helped me out my way of helping you out You need any plants advice etc. I am willing to help.:waving: I have some ideas for your buisness.
> JOSH


sweet, any ideas for buisness will help ive been researching alot so hpefully i can get this thing going, i need more jeep and house funds


----------



## WALKERS

Set something up time and place and I will through them at you. :salute:


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;376761 said:


> Ok glad you got it. I finally settled on a mower finally, now that my financial resources are all good now. I am getting a 2007 Scag 48 wb 16hp Kawasaki KAI engine with the new velocity deck. It shouldnt be snowing then. I still gotta figure out the whole car show deal, but I will give you a shout. How much are the tickets this year?


look at exmark first.. i cracked a scag deck in two seasons.. i have had two scags they are a good mower , but the floating deck exmark holds its $ better and i'm not trying to be rude ... scags are out dated !!!!!!!!! just do what you wont to do... don't let others tell you how to run the show... ( like me now ) you cant ajust the hight only the pitch unless you take the blades off move the washers..then put it back together...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;376793 said:


> look at exmark first.. i cracked a scag deck in two seasons.. i have had two scags they are a good mower , but the floating deck exmark holds its $ better and i'm not trying to be rude ... scags are out dated !!!!!!!!! just do what you wont to do... don't let others tell you how to run the show... ( like me now ) you cant ajust the hight only the pitch unless you take the blades off move the washers..then put it back together...


The new decks they have are alot better than the old ones, I will be the only guy using this thing. I am only gonna have a few accounts this year anyway. I did look at exmark, but their dealer is too far for me as far as service is concerned. I am getting it from best truck, which is only 2 miles from me, and I am very good friends with the owner, and I have always gotten excellent service from them. That and they are giving me a heck of a deal with a catcher, sulky, and a new echo blower. Most of my lawns, I am not gonna change my deck height for each account. Spring maybe 3-3 1/2 summer 3 to 2 1/2. So with the half inch adjustment I can get away with just adjusting the spacers on the wheels. The co. I used to work for had Wright Standers with a fixed deck, and all we did was adjust the wheel spacers. I do appreciate the info though.


----------



## Greenwalt

Walkers, yep. All I have right now it the ATV. Does pretty well, but the ice was tough on it.


----------



## WALKERS

GREENWALT
We have used them on driveway in small HOA and sidewalks they work well trying to figure how to salt with it too.payup I know they make one but we got bye with what we had.
JOSH


----------



## Greenwalt

I don't have many clients that want salt. Most are fine with plowing only, a few have asked so I just use a walk behind spreader. Once I graduate I would like to get a different truck that I can put a blade on. Right now i'm in the process of looking for a walk behind mower.

On another note...I got a call TODAY to do a driveway  Well, money is money so I loaded up and went and did it. The lady is living out of town and is trying to sell her house so she doesn't want potiental buyers thinking the house has not been taken care of. So I have to add another client to my list.


----------



## WALKERS

Good to hear that for your customer base. Hey what size WB you looking for? I know some people.:salute: They are new and used. How are you getting your Quad around?
JOSH


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Everyone ready for their ice storm?? I hate ice. Why cant it just snow??:realmad:


----------



## f250man

I sure hope it stays all snow up here the ice will suck. Tom just got in about an hour ago from snowmobiling all day with the kids. They had a blast and so did I. That little Ski-doo sure has a lot of pep in it for a 380 was pulling the skis off the ground at take off. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;377304 said:


> I sure hope it stays all snow up here the ice will suck. Tom just got in about an hour ago from snowmobiling all day with the kids. They had a blast and so did I. That little Ski-doo sure has a lot of pep in it for a 380 was pulling the skis off the ground at take off. Steve


I hope it does too. I hate dealing with ice, but I went and bought a buttload of salt earlier. Even worse trying to plow snow off of the top of ice. Sounds like a ton of fun. Some of those ski-doos have alot of power. I had an old ski-doo everest 500. That baby would do a snow-mobile wheelie too. Now you will have snow with a nice ice layer on it to play on


----------



## f250man

It was fairly hard ice packed snow today not a lot of kicking up snow today. I stayed dry today unlike last Monday when we were out I was soaked from all the powder melting on us while out riding.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thats why I always wore my carhartts while snowmobiling. I love riding on nice icy snow. you can really get some speed going that way


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Goodmorning gentlemen!!!!:waving: Did we all get some ice or no? We got a 1/4 inch or so layer of it. I went out and salted this morning. Kinda sux since I dont have a truck spreader, just me and my fertilizer spreader. I fell and my face became a friend of the handle.:realmad: I am amazed I dont have a black eye from it. It still hurts like a son of gun. I am gonna invest in a tailgate spreader for next season!!!!!!payup


----------



## carl b

just a little so i salted... $$$$payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Now the weather says about 40 later today, then 1-3 tonite At least the ice will be gone before I have to plow overnight if it snows


----------



## WALKERS

We had Ice and rain last night all gone this morning T shirt weather ALMOST 
Glad you guys are still making somepayup 
JOSH:waving:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Walkers, ill give you a call and we will set something up to meet


----------



## carl b

walkers,
i found my cookies... their was a girl outside the store 3.50 a box so i got 6


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know I already posted this in the forsale forum, but do any of you guys on here have/know where to get a landscape trailer. I need one so friggin bad.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

im looking for one too, i have a sweet car trailer that i went to missouri to uy cause they are so cheap there, i paid 1,000 for it out the door and its a full deck with dove tail, not a partial just for tires, im really thinking bought buying landscape from that guy again if i cant find a decent price one round here


----------



## Greenwalt

WALKERS;377152 said:


> Good to hear that for your customer base. Hey what size WB you looking for? I know some people.:salute: They are new and used. How are you getting your Quad around?
> JOSH


I use my truck and a trailer to get the quad around. I'm not sure exaclty what wheelbase yet, i'm thinking 36..maybe. Not sure what would be a good size to start with. Graduating this year and trying to get the business going...wesport


----------



## Greenwalt

Oh, and on another note I was in the Cleveland area today at the auto show and noticed that there is a strret up their named snow (drive or street, can't remember which one). That would be a cool road to have the shop on


----------



## Easy

There are just a few local places that sell trailers. I know of one on Mayfield road, west of Rte. 44. Not sure of the name, he was there, went out of business ( I think ), and has reopened with in the last year. The other place is on Rte. 44 just north of Rte. 87, O Rielly equipment. When I bought mine, a few years ago, it was just prior to the steel surcharge being added, so they are more expensive now. 
Look in the trading times, equip. trader, or watch the good news sales papers, you can find some good deals in them.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;377799 said:


> I know I already posted this in the forsale forum, but do any of you guys on here have/know where to get a landscape trailer. I need one so friggin bad.


$900. new....... call me for more info.. (a shop in akron). 6.5x12 or 6.5x14, i dont remember


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I may be picking a trailer up from Ron Clapper from Clapper&Company near Canton. I am gonna meet with him today. Thanks alot guys, I am still researching around alot. I didnt realize the price difference for a damn trailer. One place it is like 900 the next is over 1200 for the same thing. I dont get it? Talk about a rip-off.


----------



## WALKERS

You guys looking for trailers you ever get one of those OHIO AUTO and RV books They are free you just have to find were they put them out at La Rosas usually have them they have everything in them Mowers, Tractors, Dump trucks, Trailers, Trucks its like a JcPenny toy book LOL. Check them out.:waving: 
JOSH


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;378087 said:


> You guys looking for trailers you ever get one of those OHIO AUTO and RV books They are free you just have to find were they put them out at La Rosas usually have them they have everything in them Mowers, Tractors, Dump trucks, Trailers, Trucks its like a JcPenny toy book LOL. Check them out.:waving:
> JOSH


that is my all time favorite auto trader magazine


----------



## WALKERS

Yes I know *FREE* is my favorite part and Trading Post. is a good one too.


----------



## fernalddude

Hey guys made it back from hell week had to go to alb. for sons grad from fort ruckers. That was great 75 deg and t shirts and shorts weather after that we had to turn on the a/c but will tell the stories about the storm's we had and all the flights to get back and forth in 36 hours:salute:


----------



## Young Pup

fernalddude;378299 said:


> Hey guys made it back from hell week had to go to alb. for sons grad from fort ruckers. That was great 75 deg and t shirts and shorts weather after that we had to turn on the a/c but will tell the stories about the storm's we had and all the flights to get back and forth in 36 hours:salute:


Welcome back to the living. lol Can't wait to hear some of the stories and see some pictures.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;378018 said:


> I may be picking a trailer up from Ron Clapper from Clapper&Company near Canton. I am gonna meet with him today. Thanks alot guys, I am still researching around alot. I didnt realize the price difference for a damn trailer. One place it is like 900 the next is over 1200 for the same thing. I dont get it? Talk about a rip-off.


wagons i happen to know a bit about them...how to buy ... look at the tongue it should be c- channel..if its angle it wont last ..( with my guys pulling it ).it should go to the axle... the bed the top rail is what gives you your strength.. if you wont info just call me but get a cup of coffee first.. ( i build mine ) better trailer&less payup for $900 it will have used rims &tires or axle


----------



## TPS

Wanted to say hey to you fellow Ohio boys. I finally dove in and bought a plow truck several weeks ago. I have enjoyed reading everyone's posts and have learned a great deal from everyone so far. Anyway, hello and good luck to you all.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;378368 said:


> wagons i happen to know a bit about them...how to buy ... look at the tongue it should be c- channel..if its angle it wont last ..( with my guys pulling it ).it should go to the axle... the bed the top rail is what gives you your strength.. if you wont info just call me but get a cup of coffee first.. ( i build mine ) better trailer&less payup for $900 it will have used rims &tires or axle


I dont really even have 900 bucks to spend on a trailer right now. I blew most of my cash on my new mower, catcher, velke, and blower. I will find your cell# and give you a shout tomorrow. Thanks alot crb:waving: And to TPS welcome to the site and good choice on making the Ohio thread your first post:salute: We are all a bunch of good guys here in Ohio and take care of each other. We are kinda like a family


----------



## carl b

well, fellas i am getting my Internet turn off.....just wont to let you all know i really enjoyed it here and the OHIO thread was the best.. i learned a lot and hope that i helped some one.. the cable guy is coming wed.. so hope you all know.. you're family comes first.. so don't come home at 10:00 - 12:00am from the lawn or snow gig and crash.. we have the rest of life to make cash..sleep is for the weak..:salute: thank you all, and wish you well


----------



## f250man

Well crb2500 good luck and take care. Hope to see you back on here some day. And yes family comes first and they all grow up so spend as much quality time with them as you can. Steve


----------



## Clapper&Company

CRB2500, take care its been fun..

TPS, Welcome aboard, just what we need someone else in Ohio with a snowplow.  Just joking, this is a good site with good guys, (the Ohio guys any way).


Tom, got home at like 12:30 last night, I didn’t sleep very good, thinking about them jobs. Woke right up at 730, I have programmed my self to well..


----------



## WALKERS

TPS;378415 said:


> Wanted to say hey to you fellow Ohio boys. I finally dove in and bought a plow truck several weeks ago. I have enjoyed reading everyone's posts and have learned a great deal from everyone so far. Anyway, hello and good luck to you all.


Welcome fellow OHIOIAN:salute: Glad to see you have come to the dark side. CRB Good luck and you try to stay in touch ok.
JOSH:waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good luck crb!!!!!:salute: Hope to see you on here again soon. Dont forget that dial-up is always an option. And f250man is right, your family comes first. I know that since it seems like my youngest was just born yesterday and now he is close to 1 yr old!!!! So enjoy it!!!!!

Ron, I got in about 11:30 last night. I slept like a baby. I am very excited about those jobs. It will be good.


----------



## WALKERS

FERNALD
Good to see you have been busy cant wait for the stories CONGRATS :salute: for your boy. Looks like its over :crying: Oh well there is allways next Feb or Mar  
JOSH


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well gentlemen, are we all about ready for spring?? That blizzard on Valentine's day bout whoopped me. I am ready to put the yellow away and break out the mowers and the mulch


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;378989 said:


> Well gentlemen, are we all about ready for spring?? That blizzard on Valentine's day bout whoopped me. I am ready to put the yellow away and break out the mowers and the mulch


Tom, You better put away the yellow, the only thing your breaking is your fall, and plow pumps. Two pumps in one day, thats something else. 

I'm ready for the landscape installs and some mowing. This winter has sucked from the start. I'm hoping we can make up the lost income from this poor winter in the spring with installs and stuff.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

clapper&Company;379110 said:


> Tom, You better put away the yellow, the only thing your breaking is your fall, and plow pumps. Two pumps in one day, thats something else.
> 
> I'm ready for the landscape installs and some mowing. This winter has sucked from the start. I'm hoping we can make up the lost income from this poor winter in the spring with installs and stuff.


Very funny Ronnie. Just kidding. That is what I get for owning a meyer plow.

Yeah, your winter has been poopier than mine. 8 total events this winter!!! I had 17 alone in January. Im ready to be done living in my truck plowing snow. Hopefully the installs are good and we can make up some good coin!!!!!


----------



## WALKERS

Soon as it drys out we will slinging mulch here still to wet I think.:crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

there is still friggin snow on the ground here, but its melting fast!!! Tomorrow in the 50's with thunderstorms!! We even got a flood watch going on. I am gonna strip down the truck later of all its plowing crap and get all my old copenhagen cans out from behind the seat. Im gonna guess there is 50 or so back there!!! As soon as the snow is off the ground and it dries a little, time for spring clean-ups and let the mulch-slinging begin!!!

Hey Walkers, I picked up one of those East Ohio auto and rv books. There are quite a few trailers for a decent price in their. Thanks so much for that idea:salute:


----------



## WALKERS

Syden
Your welcome:salute: Cant wait to start slingingxysport payup I like just thumbing through it.
JOSH


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I love that fresh mulch smell!!!! Except for that technagrow organic mess yuck!!!!!! I cant wait till I am making money that is not snow dependent. Clean-ups are always the bestpayup Got much turf damage to repair Josh??


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;379262 said:


> I love that fresh mulch smell!!!! Except for that technagrow organic mess yuck!!!!!! I cant wait till I am making money that is not snow dependent. Clean-ups are always the bestpayup Got much turf damage to repair Josh??


Turf Repair?? I have about a day's worth, Tom you can come down and give me a hand  I'll buy lunch


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I can do that. I got a couple hours worth on my end


----------



## WALKERS

We have a little here most of ours were marked. Still need to do two more minor sites. I will just go by a couple pieces of sod. 
JOSH


----------



## Easy

Any of you NE Ohio landscapers need asst, let me know. I only take on a couple of contracts each year, so I could help out anyone if needed.
Don


----------



## WALKERS

SYDEN 
Hey look we are neighbors. LOL
JOSH


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Great!!!!! Another cuban finally, lol


----------



## WALKERS

I thought it would be warmer with the move and all, but WOW. 
JOSH (I mean HULIO)


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up Hulio???? lol Yeah, it helps get a jump on spring, doesnt it??


----------



## WALKERS

I can hear the grass growing through the sand now. Nope its the rabbit my bad. 
HULIO (JOSH)


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Hooah!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

WALKERS;379384 said:


> I can hear the grass growing through the sand now. Nope its the rabbit my bad.
> HULIO (JOSH)


Thats hilarious!!! Now just gotta get ahold of some good cuban cigars.


----------



## WALKERS

I will see what the Rabbit can dig up.:salute: 
Did I ever tell you guys about the rabbit?
HULIO and his rabbit


----------



## f250man

Tom and Josh it is sure hot here in Cuba today. Just cut the grass and raked the the sand. LOL. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Now it is margarita time, then a little siesta


----------



## WALKERS

Steve did you get that new sulky with the beach comber attachment. That was a must on mine.
HULIO:waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got the new beach comber blades on my scag,lol!!!!!


----------



## f250man

Sure did. I spent some extra cash and got a beer dispenser also. Well worth the cash. Steve


----------



## WALKERS

Hey guys gotta go tie up the hammocks for the night see you in the morning:waving: 
HULIO


----------



## f250man

Yea I'm getting ready to put the pool cover on for the night to keep the bugs and scorpions out. Steve


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Go Cuba!!!!!!.......and another one joins the crowd......


----------



## Mark13

How many people we got living in Cuba now?? I think I was number 3 a while ago but i dont know what i count is up to now. Lets see if we can convert everyone, overflow the island.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think it would be funny if we started a cuba snow thread, lol!!! I was number 4, I think we are up to 6 now.


----------



## Mark13

Our force is getting larger. I still have no idea why we all decided on Cuba. BNC or Grass why did you pick Cuba? Or is it for the cigars?


----------



## Clapper&Company

So what do you guys think, one more snow here in Cuba?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Another one on the island!!!! We are getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Mark13

Im hoping so. I dont make any money plowing (all family stuff) but it improves my plowing ability so when i get a truck blade i dont have as much to learn. Iv got our driveways down pat now so they dont take me long.


----------



## Mark13

Sydenstricker Landscaping;379514 said:


> Another one on the island!!!! We are getting bigger and bigger


If we get to big, who wants to escape back to america on some scarry boat thing with me?? any takers


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good morning fellas!!!:waving: Warming up outside just to pour the rain down Gonna go around today and do some cold calls for maintenance. I hope it works. 

and Mark13, what kind of boat we talkin, styrofoam?? I will stay in cuba for awhile


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey Guys if your from Cuba, you have to check this out: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=44930


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good evening guys!!!! Got a little carried away with the whole cuba thing I think. You can tell we are all bored. We all sharing in this poopy rain?? I hope this isnt the outlook for the beginning of spring. Looks like it is gonna be a wet one!!


----------



## WALKERS

Sydenstricker Landscaping;379912 said:


> Good evening guys!!!! Got a little carried away with the whole cuba thing I think. You can tell we are all bored. We all sharing in this poopy rain?? I hope this isnt the outlook for the beginning of spring. Looks like it is gonna be a wet one!!


Did the same thing last yeat. Just be ready to roll when the flag waves.payup 
HULIO:waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

WALKERS;379929 said:


> Did the same thing last yeat. Just be ready to roll when the flag waves.payup
> HULIO:waving:


I sure will be ready when the time comes. I have been busting ass getting accounts and other stuff lined up!!!! When the time comes, say hello to the greenpayup


----------



## Mark13

Sydenstricker Landscaping;379637 said:


> and Mark13, what kind of boat we talkin, styrofoam?? I will stay in cuba for awhile


How about this??http://www.floatingcubans.com/truck_starboard_large.jpg Sorry i dont know how to just post the image here. I should by now though.


----------



## f250man

At least they are smart enough to wear life jackets


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is hilarious!!!!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark13

To bad the coast guard sank the truck. There is also a picture of a 59 buick riviera i think that someone turned into a "boat"


----------



## WALKERS

Thats were the truck went I sent my maintence crew out for a mulch job I have not seen them till now  
HULIO


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

WALKERS;379993 said:


> Thats were the truck went I sent my maintence crew out for a mulch job I have not seen them till now
> HULIO


You almost knocked me off the chair laughing at that one....


----------



## WALKERS

Good morning my fellow CUBES Just rolled out of the mosquito netting. (CURUMBA).
Going to take a run on the beach have a few bids to do at some local tribes today.
Anyway AHLOA:waving: Watch out for those jelly fish.
HULIO


----------



## JeepCreepn01

im going to FL next week i cant wait nice and 80 down there:yow!:


----------



## Young Pup

Are you going to spring training for the Reds? I thought about going down for a tew days myself to get rested up before the grass starts growing.


----------



## WALKERS

Evening felas we had two dustings today looked like a blizzard each time. Then it all melted away. Mother Nature is teasing me. I know its over That is I hope it is we have been getting everything lined up for Install lately. Cant wait.xysport 
You guys keep checking in ok Even though it will be 80 outside.:waving: 
JOSH (HULIO)


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up my Cubes?? Just been busting ass getting jobs lined up!!! Cant wait for the spring clean-ups and the lovely mulch!!! Supposed to get 1-2 tonight, but I doubt it, or more like I hope not:realmad:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Young Pup;380648 said:


> Are you going to spring training for the Reds? I thought about going down for a tew days myself to get rested up before the grass starts growing.


No going to work........Walkers i got mail coming???


----------



## Easy

Anyone have to plow yesterday (Sun.)???? We had a bit east of here, Thompson had about 4-5 inches.
Don


----------



## f250man

Yea I had to head out that way for one drive. Not even worth putting it on for 1 drive but I got to do what I got to do.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nothing out here. I just want it all to go away!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## Easy

I plowed 8 of my customers, mainly due to drifts, and blowing snow.
Don


----------



## Clapper&Company

We Shaked salt that was it.


----------



## WALKERS

JeepCreepn01;381040 said:


> No going to work........Walkers i got mail coming???


JEEP 
What day are you leaving Call me.
JOSH


----------



## stcroixjoe

we plowed in seven hills ,bedford,fairview park snow ranged from 2-4 inches


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sunshine here!!! Thought it was gonna dump it down, got the truck all ready to go, 1/2 hour later sunshine!!!!:realmad: I hate end of winter. It can never make up its mind on whether it wants to snow or be spring. It will figure it out eventually. Just March sucks due to lack of work which means barely anything billable for April. Just gotta roll with the punches


----------



## LHK2

We got 4 to 6 yesterday after they predicted only less than one inch. Friggin forecasters. Now ther saying 1-4 overnight Tues into Weds morning. :realmad: Cinci is suppose to be 50 on Weds, Send that up are way will ya.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey SYNDEN have a idea for a logo for you. Think Z turn mower


----------



## WALKERS

Syden 
I know you like JOHN DEERE Well I found you a Z turn Rider


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!  Those are great Josh!!!!!!!!!! I have seen that truck one before. And let me guess, that is a ******* lawnmower right?? Or a Tim Allen special,lol


----------



## WALKERS

Good mornign all I see some of you are still pushing snow or at least salting. We are still waiting on some bills to come in. Might have to go kick some doors in.   
SYDEN
Thats one of those NEW Z turn JDs :waving: 
JOSH


----------



## Greenwalt

So what's this I here about the weathermen talking about getting some more snow? Supppose to get a few inches over night, starting around 3:00am. Will see...


----------



## WALKERS

Greenwalt 
I have not heard of any thing down here, but I have not checked lately either. It has been cold but no news on weather. You northern boys might be getting some.
I kinda dont want any. All the equipment is lube and tucked away now. The mowers and all the other toys in the front now. I WILL TAKE IT THOU IF IT COMES.payup 
JOSH


----------



## Young Pup

Greenwalt;381758 said:


> So what's this I here about the weathermen talking about getting some more snow? Supppose to get a few inches over night, starting around 3:00am. Will see...


I have only heard an inch maybe two here. Up north of us they are to get more than that.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Thanks Walkers:salute:


----------



## WALKERS

FOR?????????????? Mail?
Thank you for the help
JOSH:waving:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Yep... now i just need to find a PT job so i can finance my new jeep project since im pretty sure i just sold mine, im an idiot


----------



## WALKERS

WHATWhy did you do that You better get out and start bang on doors with a fist full of flyers.  Dont be  
Like my new avatar
JOSH


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Oh i am working on that.....opportunity knocked on my door to sell my jeep and i answered, what they say is true about everything is for salepayup


----------



## WALKERS

Wow I hope it was enough for you. That would be like  I cant think of what.
JOSH


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP 
Here is some for you.


----------



## WALKERS

And some more.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

do you have an animal fetish


----------



## WALKERS

Dam Varmints


----------



## JeepCreepn01

you havent found this one yet?


----------



## WALKERS

Yes I did I am saving that one for a special day. If I dont talk to you before you leave have a good one in Florida and a safe one.
JOSH


----------



## WALKERS

:waving: Afternoon everyone 13 more days till SPRING:bluebounc Any of you guys still pushing after that Clipper up NORTH?


----------



## JeepCreepn01

gotta finish up a job at a local frat my dad runs in oxford before we can head out so now we arent leaving till sunday, all the miami kids are on spring break starting friday, but im taking off tom togo to green beer day the best miami tradition EVER beer starts flowing at 530am


----------



## WALKERS

Saw this parked out in front of G W Bush place today.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;382110 said:


> :waving: Afternoon everyone 13 more days till SPRING:bluebounc Any of you guys still pushing after that Clipper up NORTH?


We got only about an inch here in Columbus. Did not even bother with it. by 10:30 am the lots were almost black. It started snow around 6 am and was almost over by 11 am. Now had it snowed and ended before 6 am everything would have been salted..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We had about 2-4 inches here. By 9 am, the snow was starting to melt as I was plowing. Made it nice cause about 1/2 hour after I got done with plowing, all of my accounts were dry pavement. Makes it nice


----------



## WALKERS

Hey guys check this *Post number 44 *
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=44895
JOSH


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;382494 said:


> Hey guys check this *Post number 44 *
> http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=13320
> JOSH


What????

anyways green beer day in oxford is today been here all day hanging with old highschool friends!!!! weve been drinking since around 6am been doing good havent gotten to drunk getting ready to hit the town again and party till 2 glad i can take off work wheneevr i feel like it


----------



## WALKERS

MY bad check it again see if it works this time


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good morning fellas!!!!!!:waving: How is everyone today??? I can smell spring already, cant wait. Weather guessers are shooting for 50's and 60's here next week!!!! Gonna pass out flyers today in the nice sunlight and about 50 degrees later. Well I must say, I am not going to be on here much anymore, time for Lawnsite. Too many old, grouchy bastards on here this time of season!!!!


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Walkers i didnt know you did bonsai trees


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Springtime boys, spring time!!!! I was just wearing a t-shirt today!!!!! Was 65 here earlier!!!! It felt so nice to fire up the lawn equipment!!!! Took all of the plow junk off, and gave the truck a good bath and a nice wax job


----------



## WALKERS

I do but it cost the customer a fortune. LOL Did you see that thread that Nick guy drew my truck that was cool.
Nice today through 6 yards of mulch today Running around and doing more bids just got in. JEEP how did your day go yesterday you fung over LOL
Syden 
You can allways check in here once in awhile like I do.Weculd start a OHIO THREAD over on LS to.:bluebounc Yeah thats the ticket.xysport 
JOSH


----------



## JeepCreepn01

it wasa blast a day of green beer does the body good, not to hung over i was able to go out and do some estimates today it ws just a late night last night


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Josh, isnt there already an Ohio thread over there?? But I am game for that


----------



## WALKERS

I dont know we will have to check we can have a CUBA THREAD LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well my fellow Ohio Snow thread guys, I am going all lawnsite for now. Gotta get the post count up!!! Its only 91 versus 672 here on plowsite!!!! So any of you non-landscapers here that I chat with, you can find me in the Ohio Lawn thread over on LS or aim or yahoo me, or call me. I still wanna keep contact through the off-season. We are a good group of guys here in Ohio, and we dont wanna lose that!!!! I will still pop in from time to time though. Anyways, take care for now and good luck!!!!!!!!!!! STAY IN TOUCH!!!!


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas just checking in been busy.
JOSH


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just checkin in here too boys!!!!!!! Gettin ready to git r done!!!! Supposed to be close to 70 here tomorrow!!!! Time to get out the shorts!!! LOL, not yet with my skinny chicken legs


----------



## Mark13

Sydenstricker Landscaping;383502 said:


> Just checkin in here too boys!!!!!!! Gettin ready to git r done!!!! Supposed to be close to 70 here tomorrow!!!!


I was skiing yesterday in a hoodie with the sleeves rolled up. It was niceee.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I dont think it would be a good idea to put the plows away yet, but I think we can take them off. Just dont bury them yet.


----------



## f250man

Hey guys I am playing hooky today and putting down the turf builder with crab grass preventer. Im also going to do some mulching so the dog is not always full of mud until the dam weather drys up and stays warm. 70 here today and then snow for the weekend here.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;383607 said:


> Hey guys I am playing hooky today and putting down the turf builder with crab grass preventer. Im also going to do some mulching so the dog is not always full of mud until the dam weather drys up and stays warm. 70 here today and then snow for the weekend here.


Hey Steve how are you?? Havent heard from ya in a while!!! Dont you just love our great weather. Break out the lawn equipment, no wait, put the snowplow back on. Part of being in NE Ohio I guess


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea, I dont think were going to get much if any thing this week end. But you never know.


----------



## Easy

I know it is spring time, but I am cleaning out my barn. Anyone interested in a Highlighter 2 rotating beam magnetic mount light bar, or a single magnetic strobe? Both work great, here are some pics I hope
Don


----------



## Easy

Here we go again. I blinked and it is winter again. Woke up this morning, ground is white and you can't see 10 feet in front of you. Did I miss spring and summer??? Maybe if I blink again it will warm back up.
Don


----------



## f250man

I hear you Don. Shorts and tee shirts Monday and Tuesday and now more snow. It sure is coming down at a good rate here a few more minutes and I'm putting the plow on. We got about 2-3 " here


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

This Sucks!!!! I stripped all of my winter stuff off, now it is dumping it down and I get to lay in the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, I told you not to take you plow and stuff off didn't I? 

There saying 1-3 today and 1-2 tonight.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

1-2 today for us and 2-4 over nightpayup I am ready to go now, so it probably wont come:angry:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Rule # 1 Never put the plow on till its sticking on the ground.

Rule # 2, Take it when you can get it.


----------



## lqmustang

It ain't gonna snow much. I can guarantee that just by driving into the plow later and not even hooking it up.


----------



## f250man

Well I've been out for about 2 hours and it has not let up. There saying 2-5 tonight and more tomorrow. I will take it when I can but I'm ready for summer.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

How much is down on the ground right now there Steve?? I am back to playing Mr. Mom again, so it will be a while before I get to go out I am ready for spring just as much as you!!!!!


----------



## f250man

I got about 3-4" out here little more in the drifts. I'm sure I'll be out tomorrow morning bright and early.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow!!! That is alot more than here. Maybe 2" on the grass and about an inch or so of slush on the drives/parking lots. Just gotta wait and be patient. Cant wait for winter to be over. I have had so many problems with my damn plow. I wanna blow it up sometimes:realmad: Steve, you should join Lawnsite so you can B.S with all of us Ohio guys over there on the Ohio lawn thread. It already has like 17 pages and I just posted it last week.


----------



## LHK2

This is Lake Erie Ohio guys. Predicting weather here is like predicting a womans attitude. You never know what the **** is going on for the day and just when you do, she'll chang the forecast. So, word of advice, don't put the plows away. Remember 2005, we had 22" of wet heavy snow on April 22 after it went up to 80 during the week. Just a word of advice from and old man plow jockey.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LHK2;384597 said:


> This is Lake Erie Ohio guys. Predicting weather here is like predicting a womans attitude. You never know what the **** is going on for the day and just when you do, she'll chang the forecast. So, word of advice, don't put the plows away. Remember 2005, we had 22" of wet heavy snow on April 22 after it went up to 80 during the week. Just a word of advice from and old man plow jockey.


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!! That statement about women is soooo true!!! And yes, I do remember that snow in April 2005. That was horrible. It took me forever to plow anything. I could feel my truck getting tired and had to give it a rest that day!!!! I like your advice LHK2!!!
:waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well, here we go!!! I am off to plow some snow!!payup about 2-3 inches down so far and I am guessing more the farther east I will travel


----------



## f250man

I just got in about an hour ago from plowing 5 hours and about 4-5" and some good drifts to. Welcome to Ohio in the 60 and 70 earlier in the week to 2 snow events at the end.


----------



## Easy

I know the feeling, just got back in myself. I guess I blinked and missed spring and summer. Oh well, "LAKE ERIE SNOW MACHINE BRING IT ON!!!!" Think I'll move south.....
Don


----------



## Clapper&Company

All we got to do is shake some salt.


----------



## f250man

*Well it changing again*

Well Ohio guys it is going to change again this week another warm up with more rain. I hate rain I would rather have snow. There is not a damb thing you can do with rain. Let it be warm and sunny or cold and snow forget the rain.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, is alot you can do with rain. Get a BIG rubber squeegee to put in place of your plow's cuttong edge and use that to remove rain water from the parking lots


----------



## f250man

Yea thats a real money maker now isn't it. I don't enjoy working in it. It makes for a miserable day.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah tell me about it!!! I hate cutting in the rain. Makes the lawns look like crap. Actually I hate working in the rain period


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas just checking in hope you are all doing well.:salute: 
JOSH


----------



## Gatewayuser

Has everyone seen the forecast? They are calling for snow showers next Saturday and a snow and rain mix Thursday!!!!!!


----------



## f250man

I just saw 1-3 here and then just some small amounts the rest of the week. It was just 79 degrees here yesturday and now this **** again.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep. I just saw 1-3 here too. Now everyone is gonna get sick cause we were used to the 78 degree weather, now its droppin into the 20's and 30's


----------



## Young Pup

Well, shoot that was the fastest spring, summer, and fall I have ever seen. Made no money for those season either. j/k Had flurries this afternoon and a snow shower just passed by. Roof tops have snow on them and it is very windy out too. Cut grass today in 34 degree weather. Told the guys on Lawnsite it was time to come back over here. Where are you guys? Just got back in from covering those plants up. Baby it is cold out there. 30 right now. Freeze warining till 10 am on Thurs. 

JP


----------



## f250man

Hope everyones ready and your equipment is to. I have to put all my set up back on.Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im ready as I ll ever be!!! So not mentally prepared for snow, since I have been out for 2 weeks doing clean-ups. This bites!!


----------



## Easy

Well, summer is over, I had to plow this morning, and this afternoon I have to bid a clean-up job for this spring (whenever that will be), sure hope this clears up soon, plows like the first snow of the season, real wet and sticky.....
Have a good one, am going to get some rest now, go back out later, snowing so hard right now I can't see the street 250 feet from my house!!!
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I went out this morning, got about an inch or so of frozen, wet poop. Put down some salt and that was that. Truck is ready to go, supposed to get more tonite. This kinda puts a damper on doing clean-ups for a bit:crying:


----------



## Easy

Channel 19 news at noon said possibly up to a foot of snow by Sun. in the higher elevations. 
I don't know how I am going to bid the clean-up job this afternoon, have to shovel the entire yard to see what is there!!!
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I would call the person and explain to them that you cannot look over their property efficiently with snow on top of it. Ask them if they can wait and re-schedule the estimate due to poor weather conditions. Oh and here is our weather report and what we get to look forward to later and tonite Lake Effect Snow Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
945 AM EDT THU APR 5 2007

OHZ012>014-PAZ002-003-052145-
/O.UPG.KCLE.LE.Y.0007.000000T0000Z-070406T0200Z/
/O.NEW.KCLE.LE.W.0009.070405T1345Z-070406T1000Z/
LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
945 AM EDT THU APR 5 2007

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM EDT FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM EDT FRIDAY.
THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL CONTINUE ACROSS NORTHEAST OHIO THROUGH
TONIGHT. LOCALLY 2 TO 5 INCHES FELL LAS TONIGHT. LOCATIONS IN
THE SNOWBELT OF NORTHEAST OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA WILL
LIKELY 3 TO 6 INCHES OF SNOW TODAY AND THEN AGAIN TONIGHT.
WESTERLY WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH WITH HIGHER GUSTS WILL ALSO CAUSE
BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.

IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW
IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL
BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN
ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO
AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.


----------



## Easy

I rescheduled for another day, after the snow clears. Sure hope we don't get what they are saying. I just can't get back into the plowing routine. I need more 70-80 degree days!!!!
Don


----------



## f250man

Didn't get much here after I ran out and put all the plow gear back on the truck.O'well I'm kind of glad I didn't have to plow just finished up all my invoices the other day so it will be nice not having to do all the paper work again. And I'm going to pick up my Harley on Saturday witch really sucks I have to wait to ride it for a couple of weeks and not enough snow to pull out the snowmobile either. Well cant always be lucky with the weather it is Ohio. Steve


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea only in ohio nothing sticking , just cold here


----------



## chazg33

hey steve what kind of bike did you buy,and what dealer did you go to,,i just painted my 2005 roadglide over the winter and just got it up and running ,chuck,


----------



## f250man

I bought an 05 Deuce with 1100 miles on it not even broke in. It has about $3000 in extra chrome and exhaust on it. I got it at Western reserve in Mentor. Black with red inlay on the tank and fenders. Sweet sound and loud as hell. Can't wait to get it out on the road. The Louie run is coming up on May 6. I will be starting from the Wagon Wheel with my brother and his buddies. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well, I have been plowing the absolute heaviest snow of the season today!!! There was about 6-8 inches of heavy, wet slop to play in. My truck needs a break after today/tonite. I know out by you Steve there is nothing there, but here we got slammed!!!! Oh well yet another set back in the landscaping:crying:


----------



## f250man

Well I'm sorry to hear that Tom but you can keep it I'm glad I didn't have to push any snow this time. Looks like it is all going to melt by the end of the week. Steve


----------



## Young Pup

Just thought I would bump it and see who comes over from LS. lol. Just left there and now it is time for dinner. So now it is time to leave here. 

JP

aka jpp @ LS


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am still surfin here and lawnsite JP, just dont post much rite now. I have been workin on my rig though getting ready, lol even though it is only June. I put clearance lights on it, and have a 90 watt 6 head Whelen corner strobe kit on order, should be here soon!!! Then I need to get a back rack and I am getting a full size light bar with front/rear work lights and alley take downs. So I should look like a UFO this winter!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Tom I just wanted to pop over here and see what the non lawnsite guys were up to. there are some that are not over there so trying to stay in touch with as many as possible. 

Josh and I were talking about his lettering on his truck that is what got me to thinking about plowsite again. 

With things slowing down green wise I might start doing some sanding on the spinner on the salt spreader. 90 degrees and I am thinking of snow stuff. I better stay out of the sun, I think my brain might be fried. 

JP


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hear that, how have you been JP I havent talked to you in a wile. Keeping busy?


We started working on snow stuff last week.

Trying to make up a nice letter to send out, to you as a mailer. 

Got some new equipment, for this season cant wait on the snow. 

We need to have a gettogether so we can al meet.


----------



## Young Pup

Ron been spending all my time over on Lawnsite. things were crazy but have slowed quite a bit here. No projects lined up and the grass is going dormant. 

A get together would be very nice thing to do. Looks like you guys may have got some rain up there in the last hour. I hope it comes down here. See you over on Lawnsite. 

JP


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas thought I would pop in and knock the dust off this thread and say hello. Dont worry we will all be back on this side of the fence soon. Some days I cant wait for it to get here. LOL
JOSH


----------



## fernalddude

Hey guys been so busy with other job have not had time to post but have been stopping in to check things out. Started calls last week on locations for this season. Anybody finding out about Brickman buying Groundmasters and its effects on contracts in cincy?


----------



## JeepCreepn01

ive been looking for new accounts round town havent had much luck lately


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Looks like the ole Ohio snow thread is slowly comming back to life around here. Everyone must be starting to get the snow bug, lol. I already have a good amount of accounts set up already, from my landscaping customers, so I am not worrying too much about work this winter. Just now gotta get both of my plow pumps rebuilt, new sector and a-frame on the plow as well as new angle rams. Im getting my truck all strobed up too. I should have my 48" whelen edge bar tuesday. Then I will have my whelen hide aways sonn afterwards. So I will be more than plenty ready for the winter!!:redbounce


----------



## frndinalowplace

Hey Sydenstricker. Where did u buy your hideaways from.An how much did they set you back? I am looking at the same setup 90 watt. 6 heads. Doesn't have to be whelen tho.


----------



## RhinoL&L

frndinalowplace, i just orederd a set. whelen 90w 6 out. from lshlights.com they had a customizable pack for 170 but mine was 200 for pack, strobes, and extra long cables. you can also check out galls.com or sirennet. I found that lsh had the lowest price.
Shawn


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

RhinoL&L;394598 said:


> frndinalowplace, i just orederd a set. whelen 90w 6 out. from lshlights.com they had a customizable pack for 170 but mine was 200 for pack, strobes, and extra long cables. you can also check out galls.com or sirennet. I found that lsh had the lowest price.
> Shawn


I got the same set as well from lsh lights. Same price, etc. I love Whelen products, because they are good name and built awesome!!! Plus they have a great reputation and warranty


----------



## RhinoL&L

Sydenstricker, have you gotten your light bar and hide a ways yet? how were the hide a ways to install? let me know :waving: 
thanks 
Shawn


----------



## frndinalowplace

Alright guys thanks. Looks like I will be getting them from there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

RhinoL&L;394729 said:


> Sydenstricker, have you gotten your light bar and hide a ways yet? how were the hide a ways to install? let me know :waving:
> thanks
> Shawn


No I have not gotten my hide aways yet. I just got my bar in today, but it was pouring outside, so no go on putting it on the truck:crying:

Here is a pic of it though:


----------



## RhinoL&L

put some pics of your truck on when you get everything put on!! That bar looks nice, where did you get it?
Shawn


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Shawn, I got the bar from e-bay. It was from one of their online stores, called ranger services. The guy is very great to deal with and answers all questions quickly. He can custom build any bar to your specs. He mainly deals in Whelen products only. I put the bar on this eve, but didnt wire it up yet. If it aint raining tomorrow, I will get a few pics.


----------



## bribrius

thanks for the repost.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Its a little early but where do you guys get your salt from? do you guys use salt or something like halite winter melt? I just got a snowex mini pro 575 and am looking for a place to get my salt from. I dont know how the spreader would do with salt. Also how much do you guys pay for salt? thanks for the help:waving: 
Shawn


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

RhinoL&L;395147 said:


> Its a little early but where do you guys get your salt from? do you guys use salt or something like halite winter melt? I just got a snowex mini pro 575 and am looking for a place to get my salt from. I dont know how the spreader would do with salt. Also how much do you guys pay for salt? thanks for the help:waving:
> Shawn


I get mine from Kurtz Brothers up here in Willowick. They have a few other locations as well. I think they only sell it by the pallet. It is just regular ole salt. If I remember correctly, it was like 125-145 per pallet, 40-50 50lb bags. I beleive they do delivery as well


----------



## frndinalowplace

For salt I either go with kurtz bros. I think they charge $5.25 for a 80 lbs. bag. Or i go with this local mill and they charge $5.00 for a 80lbs bag.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Will my snowex mini pro 575 have trouble spreading normal bagged salt? it doesnt have a vibrator. 
thanks Shawn


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Shawn, it shouldnt have a problem. Just make sure it stays dry and no clumps. You may want to look into a vibrator for it, might make life a little easier!!


----------



## framer1901

Are any of you Ohio guys doing HUD homes? Lawn or snow??


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not me, why??


----------



## FREDSKI

*Hey Ohio*

I see am not the only one thinking about the snow! Keep the Ohio Thread going guys!!!!!! Hey Framer i cut bank owed houses if that helps?


----------



## framer1901

Fredski - we're on that foreclosure work detail also - we grass, trash, locks oh what a horrible way to make a livin.

There's a big lawfirm right in Cleveland that does Huds, we do theirs up here also.


----------



## bribrius

probably couldnt help you buying one of those repo houses in ohio, but if you ever decide to buy a house in maine or new hampshire feel free to call me. (im one of those sucky mortgage people). i dont telemarket though so im not really as sucky as most.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Sydenstricker, have you gotten your hide a ways yet? i just got mine and am not sure if i should try the install myself or let someone else do it. How were yours to install ... if you have them yet?:waving: 
shawn


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

RhinoL&L;395819 said:


> Sydenstricker, have you gotten your hide a ways yet? i just got mine and am not sure if i should try the install myself or let someone else do it. How were yours to install ... if you have them yet?:waving:
> shawn


No Shawn, I got them, just havent had time to get them in. Check around the truck forums, I think in the Chevy forum someone did a step by step install on here. I know it is chevy, but it is the same idea. I would do it my self, maybe have a buddy give you a hand.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Hey, hope everyone is doing well. I am thinking of going to some businesses to give some estimates. When do you guys normally start looking for business. This is my second year and I am not exactly sure what to do or say when it comes to getting commercial accounts. I am just looking for some small and medium businesses. Thanks for the help
Shawn:waving:


----------



## WALKERS

Hey Felas
Just checking in hope everyone is doing well. We will all be on here wanting it to snow soon enough. 
JOSH


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn if you want to do your hide-a-ways, Ive done a lot of them. I can tell u how, or you,tom and I can all hook up and put them in some week end night.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper, I could defintely use some help i would be happy to meet up with you guys if you guys wanted to put them in. Let me know what you guys think.
Shawn


----------



## RhinoL&L

I cant edit my posts? oh well, i wanted to say i would like to have you guys help me out and if Tom wants to do his to that would be cool . Let me know what you guys think.
Shawn


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Id be glad to help, cause Im too damn lazy to dicker with it. If you do go out to Ronnie's house Shawn, it is sooooooo friggin easy to get lost. And yes I am speaking from experience!!


----------



## Young Pup

Dang It has been a month since I have been on here. I guess I have some catching up to do.


----------



## f250man

Well guys its been a while I"ve already signed 20 contracts for snow plowing and it is still months away. Normally I don't start sending stuff out till the end of the month. So is everyone getting ready for another wait and see if it will snow winter. Steve


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;402980 said:


> Well guys its been a while I"ve already signed 20 contracts for snow plowing and it is still months away. Normally I don't start sending stuff out till the end of the month. So is everyone getting ready for another wait and see if it will snow winter. Steve


I was going to start then as well. Thinking about putting an ad in the local papers then too. I have been looking and have not seen any type of ads for snowplowing yet.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got 15 signed and ready to roll now. Just waitin for a few commercials to approve my bid. If we do get snow, it is gonna be one hell of a money making winter for me finally!!!!purplebou Still getting swamped with people signing up for fall clean-ups and aereation/de-thatching/over seedingpayup payup Hey Steve, how have you been??? Havent heard from you in a good while. We should meet up and grab a burger and a beer sometime.


----------



## WALKERS

JEEPCREEP
Did you get my message?
FELAS
Was reading th ALMANAC web page they say we (OHIO) are suppose to get above the normal amount of precipitation this year they said what months but I forget what they were.
JOSH:waving: :salute:
43 MORE DAYS TILL THE EXPO


----------



## JeepCreepn01

yeah i got it, im working on his bid today hopefully i can swing by and check it out


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom it has been awhile. It has been one crazy summer a lot of bike riding this summer.We will have to get together and do that soon. I still got your number and I sure you still have mine. Steve


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS...heres what i been doing mostof the summer my paintball gun i was telling you bout, got a big game coming up in OCT you should come try sometime.....oh and dont be jealous of my sweet retro carpet in the basement you just cant find that anywhere these days


----------



## fernalddude

Hey guys yep its getting colder here guess that gives us time to get back on the site Been busy this summer at full time job but boy it was hot now pool is down to the 70's guess I got to close it down :crying: But nows the time to finish the repairs and do more paint to get ready for the season. It was just to hot to work on my stuff after a 12 hour day in above 100 deg temps. but it will soon be time LOL...


----------



## Load-4

Just checking in. :salute: It's been a while! How's everybody been over the summer?


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP
That thing is COOL yeah sounds like a plan. Can I rent one some where? When and Where I can take out some stress. :salute: 
JOSH


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP
Here is one for you its kind of a paint gun. It holds 107 22 caliber longs rounds.
The second pic is the barrell clip. :salute: 
It is a CALICO M100
JOSH


----------



## Young Pup

Check out this thread fellas. If it is true we will be busy this year;

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47925


----------



## WALKERS

Young 
I was on the almanac the other day and it is say we are suppose to be a GOOD winter for us snow pounders.xysport :salute:


----------



## Young Pup

Josh lets only hope so. Because if not, we will be over here complaining about no snow instead of lawnsite and no rain. 

JP


----------



## RhinoL&L

Lets hope that all the long range forecasts from the farmers almanac and others are right. We havent had a great year for a while. That snow just cant get here soon enough. I would love to have 2 or 3 storms a month, a couple big storms, I'll take as much as we can get.payup :waving: 
Shawn


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Walker, dont make me open up my gun safe........


----------



## WALKERS

Ok OK I need to see if I can still pull the trigger on them. I have not shot any of them in about 2 yrs. I keep them clean thou.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up there fellas?? Did a little plow stuff after cutting today. Rebuilt one pump and tested it, works a ok!!!:bluebounc SO I know last year me and f250man tried to get a plowsite meet and eat thing. If anyone is still interested, I know me Walkers and a few others are going to the GIE Expo in Louisville Ky. Or if anyone has a better idea, lets hear it!!


----------



## WALKERS

I wish MOTHER NATURE make up her mind HOT COLD NO RAIN. Come on. 
Time to start dancing guys. Just ranting:realmad: :yow!:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Walkers....you heard back from Paul yet?


----------



## WALKERS

No yet I will call him tomorrow and call you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats going on guys?? Been busting a few knuckles on the plow stuff getting ready for the winter. Cant wait till I get it all done and overwith. Its gonna take all winter for some of these cuts to heal, lol. Plus getting little chunks of rust in the eyes is not fun either, lol.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

good deal walkers, he talked like i would hear something today


----------



## Young Pup

Check this out? What do you guys think about this prediction other than I hate it.

http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

So basically it looks like a bunch of crappy ice storms and about 3-6 good snows. What a load of crap. It figures, I get my truck all good to go for a winter that will probably suck. Oh well


----------



## Load-4

:realmad: another sucky winter prediction! Just GREAT for business!


----------



## RhinoL&L

I hope that is wrong. I like the prediction and maps someone else has put up here though! Just thought i would get this thread going again. Can't wait for the snow this winterpayup 
Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey Guys !!!!

I'm back for the winter !!! Hows every one been?? 

Shawn, you get them Hide-a-ways in yet, if not, we need to hook up.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey it getting closer and closer every day. The snow will be here soon. I like the cold lately it is alot better than 90 for sure.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Hey guys back for another year. I hope those maps are right this will be my first year plowing on my own(I was a sub the last few years until my boss decided not to pay me all of my money ). Hope every one has a good year.


----------



## winter angel

*Gie*



Sydenstricker Landscaping;405737 said:


> Whats up there fellas?? Did a little plow stuff after cutting today. Rebuilt one pump and tested it, works a ok!!!:bluebounc SO I know last year me and f250man tried to get a plowsite meet and eat thing. If anyone is still interested, I know me Walkers and a few others are going to the GIE Expo in Louisville Ky. Or if anyone has a better idea, lets hear it!!


 Dragging my husband to the GIE for our anniversary. He is loving the idea Hey, I went to a bike swap meet for our honeymoon 9 years ago. Can't wait to go.


----------



## Greenwalt

I can't wait for it to start snowing this year! I'm getting the truck and the quad all ready for the season. What's the expo I keep hearing about?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey every buddy, I think we need to have a get together before snow falls.


----------



## f250man

Sounds good Im in. But I sure hope more people show up this time. Last time it was me and Tom that showed up after about 13 people said they where in.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, 

We there will be 4 of us for sure, You,tom Myself and tom's firend brad or brain or what ever his name is LOL

Im going try to con Tom in to helping plan in


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Okay Im in. Wheres the beer and food gonna be at?? We just need to find a nice halfway point for everyone. At least we will have a couple more people there this time, lol. The Quaker Steak and Lube was fun and a decent spot for us in Northeast Ohio. Not sure if we get the southern Ohio guys though. Maybe meet in Columbus at that point.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tim, by the way its at your house.  

Up you ways fine, I need a spot on the floor for the night


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas how is everyone I see we are talking about another meet and greet. I agree with being closer to us Southern boys. 

GREENWALT
The Expo is in 9 days in Louisville all the manufactuers and Brands will be there. They have a area outside for demos too.


----------



## Greenwalt

WALKERS;414753 said:


> GREENWALT
> The Expo is in 9 days in Louisville all the manufactuers and Brands will be there. They have a area outside for demos too.


I will deffiently be there! Don't want to miss an opportunity to look at all the new equipment


----------



## JeepCreepn01

well its confirmed, ive lost almost all my contracts to the same lowballer, just for an example i have a lot i do for 150 takes maybe 45min at the most for everything, hes doing it for 30 im not to happy:realmad:


----------



## iceyman

hes a tool

and be patient cuz they wanmt you back by january


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;414753 said:


> Hey felas how is everyone I see we are talking about another meet and greet. I agree with being closer to us Southern boys.


If we are going to do a get together we should be doing it soon. Middle of the state is fine with me. We have a quaker steak and lube here too.:waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah JP I know the quaker steak and lube you are speaking of, lol  

Jeep, find the guy and take him out back and beat him with a garden hose.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jeep, I know who that lowballer is, he drives a gray truck with a lesco salt spreder. he has one of them light bars that only work 1/2 the time.. 

I see him last year he was salting by hand and fell down 



JP, Is the aftermeeting party at your place.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Hey guys, if you guys are doing a meet and greet, im in. Lets get a time and place. Clapper, i still have not done my strobes although i may be getting a new truck, but i do need to get those in. :waving: 
Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn, give me a call i'm in the office now.

Jeep found a photo of that lowballer


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper, what number are you talking about? Also do you think i should wait to put them in? im looking at a few trucks this week. How far from columbus are you?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jeep here is the guys ad

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=127745795&size=l


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shaw hit me at 330-868-4300


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Jeep!!! Why you selling the truck?? Damn lowballers!!! Hope everything works out good for you


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom he has a F150 and wants to get a F250 Power sucker 

Better hope for lots of snow, repair bill will be high payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron, he has an F250 already, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom he told me last night it was an F150


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;415500 said:


> Ron, he has an F250 already, lol


 I believe he is taking about Rhino getting a f250 truck. He is the one with the f150 and looking to go bigger.


----------



## Young Pup

clapper&Company;415071 said:


> Jeep, I know who that lowballer is, he drives a gray truck with a lesco salt spreder. he has one of them light bars that only work 1/2 the time..
> 
> I see him last year he was salting by hand and fell down
> 
> JP, Is the aftermeeting party at your place.


If you want to have it in a shoe box then ok.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;415045 said:


> Yeah JP I know the quaker steak and lube you are speaking of, lol
> 
> Jeep, find the guy and take him out back and beat him with a garden hose.


Well, heck everyone follow Tom down 71 he knows how to get here. lol:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, Size 13 box? 


Maybe I was wrong tom


----------



## Young Pup

:


clapper&Company;415600 said:


> JP, Size 13 box?
> 
> Maybe I was wrong tom


No I wear size 8's lol

If you are talking about Shawn look in his signature. It says what truck he has. I thought it said f150 there.:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP your right, I was talking about rhino he was talking about jeep/ mybad

Size 8, hell your a small guy lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Size 8, I think my wife could wear those, lol


----------



## Young Pup

Yep size 8 and I am a little guy. Good thing you guys are on the other side of this screen, Or we would be going at it for picking on me. LOL:waving: wesport 

Watching the number 2 team in the land against Rutgers and Rutgers is driving on them.


----------



## Young Pup

Sorry Ronnie and Tom, I just saw Jeep has his truck for sale in the for sale forum. If I wasn't a chevy guy I might have had to take a look at it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, Found this movie of you building a snowman

http://www.break.com/index/snowman-lands-on-kids-nuts.html


----------



## RhinoL&L

Thats a good video. JP have you looked at anymore trucks lately? Also it seems like most of you guys run chevys right?
Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea, chevys only way to go


----------



## RhinoL&L

do you guys know of any good places to look for trucks? Ive been looking in the auto rv magazines but not sure where else to look.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Sydenstricker Landscaping;415489 said:


> Jeep!!! Why you selling the truck?? Damn lowballers!!! Hope everything works out good for you


work....i will be getting a truck allowance, so i can buy whatever, and it will be mine, so if i can sell my truck im gonna if not im gonna keep it


----------



## Young Pup

clapper&Company;415647 said:


> JP, Found this movie of you building a snowman
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/snowman-lands-on-kids-nuts.html


Ron, that's it I am going elsewhere to play. Quit picking on me and I can't believe they put that video up of me. lol That was freaking funny as all get out. Best laugh I had all day.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;415659 said:


> Thats a good video. JP have you looked at anymore trucks lately? Also it seems like most of you guys run chevys right?
> Shawn


Shawn I have not been to any more lots yet. Been looking at dealership websites and found a few. Just need to go by and check them out. Been looking at the work truck pkg in the 2500 hd ext cab series.


----------



## RhinoL&L

i was looking tonight and found a few i might call on. I was looking at diesels but now with these gas prices diesel is now higher than gas. Also would you be willing to do an interview? i am doing a project on how to run a lawncare company and need to interview some business owners.
Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

chevy, is the only way to go


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

ditto on Chevy!!!


----------



## WALKERS

Ok Ok what is all this Chevy crap flying around here. :angry: Just kidding as long as it runs and looks as good as mine I mean looks good.
Jeep
What your selling the truck that truck is bad what kind was it OH yeaf a FORD J?K again felas. Who is this low baller do I know him we could go find him and have a talk. If you can bring me his tailgate spreader when you find him I would appreciate it. :waving: wesport


----------



## Clapper&Company

Walker whats up, just got back from Tom's house, had to help him put in his new dishwasher.


----------



## WALKERS

There is some hot dog left on that dish on the left there.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, he cant get his wife to wash dishes any more, hes talking about putting her out to dry.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

apparently this guy must have followed me around last year cause its the same name that got my accounts, yeah it will be a ford will be a 450 with a tool box bed, brand spanking new truck


----------



## Clapper&Company

The low baller is following you?


----------



## JeepCreepn01

had to of followed me or something, i dont know him and have asked around and no body knows him, how else is it possible he got 12 of my accounts


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good point


----------



## Sweetpete

Jeep: maybe mass mailing? Maybe he knows you?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jeep, dont worry about it intill he starts sending you flowers pumpkin:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Sweetpete;416286 said:


> Jeep: maybe mass mailing? Maybe he knows you?


nah small town everyone knows everyone, dont know dont really care, just hope those people dont call saying there plow guy never showed cause it will cost them$$$


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hear that, make them pay for trying the other guy


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;415761 said:


> i was looking tonight and found a few i might call on. I was looking at diesels but now with these gas prices diesel is now higher than gas. Also would you be willing to do an interview? i am doing a project on how to run a lawncare company and need to interview some business owners.
> Thanks,
> Shawn


Get with me when you can and I will help you out. Might go past some car lots today and see what is out there.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Order a Load of salt today, The Local Fert Plant, bagges there own salt, So I made my first order today, I order a miz of 80% Salt, 20% Cals. They make it just for me  I also Order Reg Salt, and some Ice Melt for walks. 

Just about ready for winter.


----------



## clark lawn

anyone know anyplace around Youngstown/Boardman to get bulk salt? I know M&M in Youngstown has it just want to have another incase of a problem.


----------



## frndinalowplace

Cannot wait for this winter to come. Been getting several more driveways lately. Been making making my driveway stakes. Blizzards coming soon for the dump. Everything is coming together nicely. Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Were making out good, all the pumps have been service,painted and are ready to go. 

The Dump is ready to go. 
The pickups are read (still need to do oil and stuff)
The only thing i need to do is I got the salt shaker, primed I need to paint it this week.
I'm Order salt today, got a real good deal on it, any one that needs bag salt, let me know!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

clapper&Company;417467 said:


> Order a Load of salt today, The Local Fert Plant, bagges there own salt, So I made my first order today, I order a miz of 80% Salt, 20% Cals. They make it just for me  I also Order Reg Salt, and some Ice Melt for walks.
> 
> Just about ready for winter.


Ron,

I am curious as what is the cost for this mix of salt and Calcium? I got a quote for 4.25 a bag just for salt and am going to call a couple other places on Tuesday. Looks like it could be a rain out here so I can get some of this stuff done.


----------



## RhinoL&L

looks like we will be getting some good rain here tonight. JP could i just email you the questions and have you reply by email, this would make it easier for me to put it into a report. Let me know.

Also would there be a day next week that would be good for me to take my spreader to valentinos?
Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;417562 said:


> looks like we will be getting some good rain here tonight. JP could i just email you the questions and have you reply by email, this would make it easier for me to put it into a report. Let me know.
> 
> Also would there be a day next week that would be good for me to take my spreader to valentinos?
> Thanks,
> Shawn


Sure you can e-mail me those questions that would not be a problem. Check your pm's for the e-mail address.Just call me when you get out of School and we will see where I am. If all goes well, Tues or Weds I should be here in Grandview. I spoke to them and mention that we would be stopping by in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, Sent you a Pm


----------



## Young Pup

Ron, sent pm to you too. Shawn you should have a pm too.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp, got it. will call you soon.


----------



## RhinoL&L

JP i got your pm. Also where do you buy your salt from or where are you going to buy your salt from? im not sure where any of the places are. I will get you the questions tomorrow. Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;417582 said:


> JP i got your pm. Also where do you buy your salt from or where are you going to buy your salt from? im not sure where any of the places are. I will get you the questions tomorrow. Thanks
> Shawn


I got a quote from BPS for 4.25 a bag on the pallet or pallet price of 208.25 I am going to call a few other places on Tuesday if it is raining out I am gonig to try Kurtz Brothers as well.

That price at bps is for 50# only. They are not selling 80# at all.Not that I use 80 # but thought I would tell you.


----------



## Young Pup

clapper&Company;417580 said:


> Jp, got it. will call you soon.


I might be eating when you call but will get back with you. I need to go eat dinner then be back on here.

JP


----------



## Clapper&Company

ok, let me know when your done eatting.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, just tryed to call you, you still eatting ???

and every one says i eat alot


----------



## Young Pup

Answer you phone.


----------



## Clapper&Company

i would but i'm talk to you


----------



## RhinoL&L

is there going to be a meet and greet sometime? i know it was recently talked about, but havent seen anything else. I would be interested. Let me know when and where. Hopefully we will get one set up this year.
Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp and I were just talking, about it. What do you guys think about mansfield.

Give us your ideas.


----------



## RhinoL&L

That would work gor me but what about the guys down south? If they will come then great. Now we just need a when and where. I would need directions.
Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

RhinoL&L;417854 said:


> That would work gor me but what about the guys down south? If they will come then great. Now we just need a when and where. I would need directions.
> Shawn


Shawn, we dont want any ford guys there, as JP would say " You buy a chevy yet?"


----------



## JeepCreepn01

at least its finally raining here


----------



## frndinalowplace

Well boys put a down payment on a Blizzard 810 :yow!: Can't wait to try this bad boy out!


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas getting packed for the EXPO how is everyone doing? 
Hey JEEP I got the ALDI account did you?
Clapper says we are getting a meet and greet together.


----------



## Clapper&Company

WALKERS;418859 said:


> Hey felas getting packed for the EXPO how is everyone doing?
> Hey JEEP I got the ALDI account did you?
> Clapper says we are getting a meet and greet together.


Josh, Im trying my hardest, its only my 3rd year trying LOL.

Hey you going to bring me back some free stuff from the Expo?


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Walkers, Aldi never called me back


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP
Hey call him I had to see what he says.
Did you get my PM a few days ago about your sale.payup


----------



## Greenwalt

So how close is everyone to being ready? I know I still have a bunch left to do! Not enough time in the day!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I have a lot to do aswell.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Got my plow painted and put back together today. Just gotta wait on the ole Clapper to help me with my salter,lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its the great ole clapper


----------



## JRSlawn

Looking for subs in the akron-canton area pm me if anyone is interested. 

Jeff Smith


----------



## 06slvrctd

Anyone in the Cincy area looking for subs. I have 10 years experience and looking to plow this winter. I am right on the OH/IN border off of 74.

Dave


----------



## Young Pup

Hooked up the spreader and plow on Friday to see if it worked. All worked good. Even took the plow and gave it a bath.


----------



## Clapper&Company

sounds good jp, where you been?


----------



## Young Pup

Been busy here. Trying to get everything together for winter, leave removals,equipment maint, spending money to make money. Go figure. Now I am doing invoices for last month to get that money in here. A never ending cycle I guess.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;424120 said:


> Been busy here. Trying to get everything together for winter, leave removals,equipment maint, spending money to make money. Go figure. Now I am doing invoices for last month to get that money in here. A never ending cycle I guess.


yea i know what you mean, I still messing with our flat bed, its been dead sice firday, willnt start. I know its the pick up coil now, thats tomrrows project, along with geeting the salt box, ready might need it this week.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas the Almanac says snow showers by the end of the month and mid December.
Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Greenwalt

WALKERS;424274 said:


> Hey felas the Almanac says snow showers by the end of the month and mid December.
> Keep your fingers crossed.


Let's hope its right


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh I know, the way auccuweather talks, tom might see up to 3" by tuesday


----------



## WALKERS

Tom got to go first last year as well. Becareful out there we have heard how you are on the icy spots when your on your feet. LOL. Oh did you go to the EXPO I didn't hear from you. 

JOSH


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh, We need to put a dash cam in his truck, so we can watch him/ the snow LOL

No he did not go to the expo..


----------



## WALKERS

Ok here it is like every year where is and cheapest place to get salt on the southern end of our fine state. Cincinnati area. Thanks in advance.
JOSH


----------



## Greenwalt

Was watching the weather report this morning, you guys up north getting any snow? 

They way the news made it sound, seems like you should be getting some.


----------



## Clapper&Company

they were calling for like 4" but tom put his plow on, now it trun to rain


----------



## MidLandscaping

JRSlawn-

Let me know if you should need any help this season. I have a number of accounts at this point, however we can help you out if you should get into a jamb. We are located in the North Canton area.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mid, welcome we service some homes on apple grove there in the hills.


----------



## JRSlawn

I need someone who can handle these accounts every event.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jeff, is it not past your bed time ?? LOL Shot me them address i'l see what i can do for you. Shoot me some photos of the salt shaker also. Did u get the shop clean today?


----------



## f250man

Truck was covered yesturday but it was mostly rain as was it last night. I see that Chardon out south got an 1" or 2" last night. Tom you chased the snow away with putting your plow on. Steve


----------



## RhinoL&L

I was out mowing yesterday afternoon and had a few flurries. Hopefully we will get some snow before January this year 
Shawn


----------



## JRSlawn

Ron heck yeah it was past my bed time I will get you that info asap hopefully you can help me out. We were out at the shop all day we made just enough room for a few pallets and we are full again. You still trying to dump some of that ice melt? I wouldnt mind getiing a pallet off you


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jeff, yea if you want a skid of 80/20 mix, i'll hook you up.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Just seeing how everyone is coming along. Is everyone ready yet? Also was there a meet the 10th?
Shawn


----------



## chazg33

hey tom i passed you thursday morning you were headed out to perry ,where do you mow out that way,,i was heading to cleveland,chuck....


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn,

I have one Pump, serviced and checked out 2 more to do.

2 Cutting edges replaced.

Salt box is apart need to complete the paint job lol.

Salt is Order

I staked all the lots that I dont have to mow or do clean ups at yet 

Im done looking for accounts, I'm happy with what I have sign.

If 75% of what I have out and havent hear back on comes back Im screwed, i'll need subs.

I'l looking for a driver, and a sidewalk guy


I got together with my mower and did clean ups lol

How r u making out?


----------



## f250man

Hey any one no whats up with Tom? I called him last week to bid a big plow account with me and he was a no show and didnt call me back and let me know he forgot or was sorry for no showing. I also p.m. him a few weeks back and he never responeded back. Steve


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;428111 said:


> Hey any one no whats up with Tom? I called him last week to bid a big plow account with me and he was a no show and didnt call me back and let me know he forgot or was sorry for no showing. I also p.m. him a few weeks back and he never responeded back. Steve


Steve not sure I know hes been busy, he broke his thumb yesterday (see lawnsite ohio)

The big Account was it the condo by the landfill?


----------



## f250man

Yes it was he said you called him on that to. Steve


----------



## WALKERS

Hey saw him on LS and here a few times in the last couple day. He says he has been really busy. Plus he busted THUMB "Broke it" he said. He is around when every he is not working or sleeping. :waving:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

FYI Walkers, i woke up and it was sleeting getting alittle closer


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;428036 said:


> Just seeing how everyone is coming along. Is everyone ready yet? Also was there a meet the 10th?
> Shawn


Shawn,

 Belated to you.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn   Buy a chevy yet??


JP, where u been? hows the face?? 

What about the game, we loss


----------



## Young Pup

Just hanging out here and keeping busy with cleanups. Last week was a busy one and I hear they are calling for a wet week here. Should be a fun week that is for sure.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea, wet one coming up, we worked till 6 lastnight.


----------



## Young Pup

I worked on sulking for the Buckeyes loss. I still cannot believe it. Oh well, as long as they beat the team from up north then it will be ok.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I know, couldnt belive it, yea next week we have to win


----------



## RhinoL&L

Thanks for the happy b day guys, all this rain is making me want to go plow snow! If only it would be colder! We are supposed to have a really wet week. I got my spreader back on friday!
Shawn


----------



## chazg33

hey steve i seen tom going through perry thursday morning with trailer and mowers,he was heading east,steve i will need some help again this year if your interested again.on heavy snowfalls,still got the perry church,signed a 3 year deal this year with them,,let me know thanks chuck,,


----------



## RhinoL&L

> Shawn Buy a chevy yet??


Ron, I still havent found one of those chevys, found some nice fords though!!LOL 
Im still loking around for a ford, chevy or gmc.xysport 
Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

theres nothing nice but a ford, but the outfitter swiches


----------



## RhinoL&L

I dont know for sure... Those fords are "built ford tough"haha


----------



## Clapper&Company

but not " Like a Rock"


----------



## RhinoL&L

But rocks cant move... can they?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well any ways


----------



## RhinoL&L

Yeah I am not having much luck in finding a truck ford chevy or gmc. How have you been?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im good, check pm


----------



## RhinoL&L

Just checked my pm, nothing there


----------



## Clapper&Company

Check now, had to resend, sent 1st on to my self


----------



## daveintoledo

*Hi Ohio...*

kind of new around here.....praying for snow....

anyone from the north west corner of the state.////


----------



## WALKERS

Welcome Dave glad to have you. There are a few from up there in your area. They will chime in soon enough.:waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am about 140 miles east of him, lol. So we do share the same weather to a point. 

Glad to have you here Dave:waving:


----------



## WALKERS

Tom,
If everything works out I may be out your way Akron. Working on a deal for some equipment. :waving:


----------



## Tuxx

Tom,when I saw you I thought I might have missed a weather alert!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

WALKERS;429916 said:


> Tom,
> If everything works out I may be out your way Akron. Working on a deal for some equipment. :waving:


Let me know when you do, we can meet up. Akron is only a half hour drive for me.



Tuxx;429920 said:


> Tom,when I saw you I thought I might have missed a weather alert!


LOL, I figured when you saw me you thought I was crazy with the plow on. I got it repainted and refreshed for the season. I store it in my dad's garage up the road there in Perry. I have been hearing rain/snow mix again thurs-friday


----------



## daveintoledo

*wow i wish...*



Sydenstricker Landscaping;429905 said:


> I am about 140 miles east of him, lol. So we do share the same weather to a point.
> 
> Glad to have you here Dave:waving:


i guess that would put you on the other side of the lake, where all the snow is.......

really hit or miss here, sometimes wwe catch big storms from the chicago area, or that swing down from the other big lake from the north west....


----------



## Clapper&Company

Walker, I'm buying it before you  LOL You going to buy it out from under me, like Tom did you. LOL


Tom, whats up, call me !!!

Dave, welcome

- Got the salt shaker painted and put back together.
Sign a gas station today


----------



## WALKERS

Clapper are you really looking at that one?


----------



## JeepCreepn01

lots of flurries here today


----------



## Clapper&Company

I was josh  but you can have it.


----------



## WALKERS

*Reasonable Distance*

Everyone chime in on their price on skids of salt price. We are around $170.00 down here. If I can find it cheaper and is not to far off I will hook up a trailer or two and come and get some.:salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh, Tom & I are paying under $150.00 Skid


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ronnie, I am talking to you on here, and you are sitting right behind me, lol. 

Josh, Ron and I are paying under 150 a skid for salt


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, I know I am talking to you and your in front of me LOL

By the way josh, did we tell you were paying under $150 a skid ??


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Walkers, you get the spreader all worked out??


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas I hear your paying $150.00 a skid up there.
Jeep
No I didn't I have power come from my leads from the battery, the spreader motor works (Thats awhole other story) but the contol is not showing anything YET.:angry:


----------



## Clapper&Company

John Had the same problem.,


Yea were paying under 150 a skid. 

Tom & I are having a get together at his house, we have cold ones if u want one


----------



## RhinoL&L

well guys i found a truck. Its a 2005 ford f250. I cant wait to push some snow with it. Ron, Im sure this will be a great truck. lol I like my fords. Walkers has a ford too
Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn, looks good, Hope you FF it so you slow down the rust !!!


----------



## f250man

Ron and Tom you should have let me know about the cold ones I would have showed up at Toms for some. Steve


----------



## kc2006

Hey guys, just wanted to introduce myself. I've been lurking the boards for awhile now, I'm from the Youngstown area (NE ohio), this is my second year plowing, I mostly do sub work but am slowly gaining accounts of my own. It's hard in this area, way too many people wanting to work for nothing. But I'm piecing together a meyers set up, it's a 7.5" with an e-60 pump and adding wings to it, its going on a 96 f250 w/powerstroke. I'll get pics as soon as it's done.

Anyway, just wanted to say hi and look forward to chatting


----------



## Clapper&Company

Welcome. I seen you were having problems getting parts. I'm not to far from you, here in columbiana Co. What is it you need? I may have them on a shelf, we run 4 myers and keep 90% of all parts on the self.


----------



## WALKERS

Welcome to the gang there KC. Thats is what we are all here for to help each other out.:salute:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Any luck Walkers?


----------



## WALKERS

No such luck I am going to have to wire it or break down and buy a controller.:crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well guys, got the spreader all wired and ready now. The controller Ronnie had didnt work for a while, so we spent a few hours doing some tests and cussing, lol. But we took it apart and found that it had a bad switch. So 5 bucks for a new switch and we are good to go. It was just all about that test light though, lol Only thing that sucks now is we hit a wire to my light bar so it doesnt work Thats another project for tommorow.


----------



## WALKERS

Can I hire you two electronic genius to fix my controller as well.:crying::waving:


----------



## kc2006

Clapper&Company;432925 said:


> Welcome. I seen you were having problems getting parts. I'm not to far from you, here in columbiana Co. What is it you need? I may have them on a shelf, we run 4 myers and keep 90% of all parts on the self.


I was having issues getting a bolt kit. I ended up just buying bolts from a hardware store and made the "special bolts", the ones that look like L's. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

WALKERS;433300 said:


> Can I hire you two electronic genius to fix my controller as QUOTE]
> 
> Josh whats wrong with it? What type is it? I can get it to work  After all I am the rehab guy


----------



## Clapper&Company

kc2006;433404 said:


> I was having issues getting a bolt kit. I ended up just buying bolts from a hardware store and made the "special bolts", the ones that look like L's. Thanks for the offer though.


KC any time, if you need anything else, let me know


----------



## WALKERS

Clapper
No power to the controller I have power from the battery 13.5 volts. The spreader works hooked a jump box up to it (another story) LOL The power lights on the controller are not coming on.:crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company

What type of box? Give me a call quick


----------



## VBigFord20

Did you check the basics like good ground and fuses. I know it sounds dumb but all to often, thats all thats wrong with things.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well Ronnie, ready to rehab my Edge?? I think we fried it:crying: All the power, switches, wires and grounds are good. But no go from the bar:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, No way!!!! Give me a day and it will beas good as new. I have a Edge we can use as parts, and since its down I'll just have to put more strobes in it !!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron, I think the flux capacitor and the knuter valve in the light bar are bad


----------



## Clapper&Company

Could be i have a few spears laying around, Did you Check the knuter valve to make sure the blinker fluid was making it though? Thats a problem whelen had with the Edge 9000's. They recalled and made a upgrade for it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I thought the problem was with the knuter valve not opening all the way and letting the blinker fluid flow smoothly?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Right tom it could be either problem.

If the blinker fluid isnt making it to the flux capacitor or if its not geting it at the same rate all the time, it may not be sparking and working the strobles the way it should


----------



## WALKERS

WHAT?????? Can you electrical engineers fix a Weatern controller #66600.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, I'll look it up right now, give me a call quick and i'll tell u whats wrong


----------



## RhinoL&L

so where would you guys recommend i put my hideaways... I was thinking in the turnsignal part of the head light and the reverse lights? what do you guys think?
Shawn


----------



## Young Pup

Check the laws on the reverse lights Shawn. Not sure if they can go there or not.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn, up here they dont mess with you for having them in the Rev lights.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Jp- I will check and see if i acan find anything on that. Clap- i have seen guys around here with them on but only in the parking lots. i dont think they care but im going to check.


----------



## WALKERS

Clapper or anyone that can help
Here are some pics of the controller.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;434763 said:


> Jp- I will check and see if i acan find anything on that. Clap- i have seen guys around here with them on but only in the parking lots. i dont think they care but im going to check.


Scratch that Shawn, Cable trucks run with them in the reverse lights so It should not be a problem for snow plow guys either.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Walkers, any way to test the controller? see if power is even getting through it?


----------



## WALKERS

That would be a question I would be asking I guess we could plug it in and use a probe test light I don t know:crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Try the switch Josh. That is all that was messed up with mine.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Josh i know we have switches go bad on our wet saws alot and we take them to a local electrical supply house and they test them for us, there has got to be a way to do that
better hurry might need that salter sooner or later


----------



## WALKERS

Tom
How did you fix your switch?
Alex
Where is this local electric supply store?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Josh, since you have it apart, take the switch out and replace it. Cost me 5 bucks at the local auto supply store. Make sure it is a good 30 amp switch


----------



## WALKERS

I will try anything right now. My local source says we will have some kind of event in the next 10 days. I hope so.:bluebounc


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Josh try switching the switch out, i have a local place here but a far drive for you, if a new switch doesnt work ill ask a buudy electrician to see if he has anything that can test it, so what you hearing we got coming up??


----------



## WALKERS

I did not get the details if we are just going to be throughing salt or sling snow. I will check Shyeye later on. Yes check that out for me as well I will pick up a switch.:waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Here is how you can test it, I will need to see the actual switch, preferably the back of it, but: Find out where the power tab is. Should be the bottom one. Middle prong is the load: out to controler. There wont be any ground directly to the switch, since it is grounded through the controller. Make sure the power and ground are good with a test light. With the switch off, test and there should be no power leaving the switch. Turn it to the on position, there should be power leaving the switch. If not, the switch is junk, replace it. You can find 30 amp switches at wal mart, autozone, etc. You dont need to go to a special electrical supplier. Hope this somewhat helps


----------



## WALKERS

Tom 
Stay on here I know your bed time is coming up really soon. I will get a good pic for you.
Wait one.:salute:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I wont be in bed till like 10 o'clock. Im stayin:waving:


----------



## WALKERS

Here you go.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whoa!!!! I have never seen a switch like that. Umm lemme think here. If you have a test light, you can still test it out. Make sure your ground is perfect first of all in the truck. Hook the power to it, take the test light and find the juice going to the switch. Once you find that, turn it on and start touching the poles on it. Try it is blast and just on mode. If you find a spot on it that the light doesnt work, then the switch is bad. It looks like that switch is hard wired in to the circuit board. So I am not sure how you could go about replacing it. You can hard wire the spreader without it though. Go buy a good 30 amp switch first. Take the juice comming in from the battery and hook it to the power on the switch. Make sure you have a good ground!!! Next take the cable running out to the spreader and hook it to the load on the switch, which is the middle. You wont have full control of the speed, as it will be wide open. Just gotta adjust the spread with your truck speed, lol. Spread alot, go slow. Spread a little, PUNCH IT!!!! :yow!: Let me know how it works out But also make sure that your ground at the bumper plug is good as well!!!!


----------



## WALKERS

Thanks I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Keep me posted!!!! Maybe Clapper might have a little more knowledge to this as well


----------



## Clapper&Company

Evening guys, Tom sonunds like u were taking notes the other day.

Josh did u check the Knuter Vale? Let me study it i'll reply in a few mins.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh Post a good one, like the 2nd photo, 

So i can see the whole unit. Keep it kinda Zoomed out !!


----------



## WALKERS

Here you go Clapper good luck


----------



## Clapper&Company

How about a Phone Call


----------



## WALKERS

I will call you as soon as the "THE UNIT" is over in 10 minutes. OK.:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok i have a few ???'s about it


----------



## Young Pup

Checking in with you guys before heading south to Cicny for the rest of the day. Don't eat to much today and watch plenty of football. Temp is down to 37 here now but pavement is drying up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Cold here and getting a little white stuff in the air!!!! Nothing major is gonna happen though til afternoon. 

JP, you meeting up with walkers or something?? Be safe driving with all of the nutcases on the roads today and tommorow:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Happy JP Day , I mean Turkey day LOL

Tom, its cold and wet here.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey guys happy Turkey day. No Jp is not meeting me for anything. I didn't even know he was coming down this way. Sort how I stealth in to the great north and zipped out. Sorry again.


----------



## Clapper&Company

You just wait Josh !!

You were in and out like a well FF bolt LOL

Josh how many turkeys can you cook in a tanning Bed?


----------



## WALKERS

We can feed a small army We have six beds. "FREE PLUG" Do you want to own your own TURKEY MICROWAVE. LOL Selling them all they are on Ebay. Ok I got that out.payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL have a good one


----------



## Young Pup

Nope Going to my sister's and brother's houses. The live only 5 min from each other. Leaving here in about 30 min. I can't wait to see what bone heads are out there today. Should be a fun drive.

Speaking of Army, Last count in my head we had about 20 showing up for dinner. Will get an actual count later on though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, not as fun as in the moring. Be safe, hey if you have a lot of people to feed, Josh has larger Turkey cookers


----------



## Young Pup

Tom, what are the calling for up there. I heard anywhere from 1 to 6 depending on who is talking on the radio.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;436137 said:


> JP, not as fun as in the moring. Be safe, hey if you have a lot of people to feed, Josh has larger Turkey cookers


I just loaded 2 cooked beef roasts in the truck, sister has a turkey going maybe 2, brother has turkey and ham.


----------



## Clapper&Company

1-6 for you JP or for tom?

Last Tom said 2-5 up there


----------



## Clapper&Company

Big Family??

Cause I know you dont need all that food for a guy that wears size 8's


----------



## Young Pup

That was for Tom is what I heard


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok, yea Im hoping for a inch or so


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;436142 said:


> Big Family??
> 
> Cause I know you dont need all that food for a guy that wears size 8's


Nieces and Nephew will have the girl friends therer too. Sister inlaw has at last count 9 showing up but I am sure that has changed.

On a more humorous note, A customer just called me and wanted to know when I was going to be there. all there leaves have come down.

Time for me to get off here and finish loading up. Will check back in later tonight when I get back.

Don't want to stay around to long in Cincy. I might run into Josh. lol Seriously, everyone have a great day and be safe if you have to work.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

3-6 now or more, depending if a lake effect band fires up and sits on us. But the news was calling for a decent snowfall, most every where should see 1-2" or so. Been snowing off and on right now


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Stay safe, The way is sounds your taking a U-haul LOL

They called you today? wow

Yea watch out for josh, he cam up here and didnt even tell us till days later


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom Turn on the Fans and blow it this way


----------



## WALKERS

OH Whats up with that LOL You guys have a good Turkey day. 
Tom Becareful out there if you do have to go out. 
Ron you becareful as well if you have to salt today.
JP You watch out for these Cincy drivers they are nuts.


----------



## WALKERS

Clapper
I forgot to tell you I found a guy who knows a guy anyway I took it over to him and he found that the double through 3 way switch was bad. He has electonic degree or something. It is being fixed though.:bluebounc


----------



## Clapper&Company

I told you LOL.

You can thank me at the meet .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh,'

Have fun eatting and napping, We both know you willnt get to go out


----------



## WALKERS

We will do. Thanks.Oh it could be another FREE BEE. LOL He said he will take care of me. I dont know if thats a good thing or bad thing. He just likes to mess with that stuff. It just helps to know everyone I guess.


----------



## Clapper&Company

It dose, thats how i get alot of my projects  (my rehabs)

Josh, I hope when he says he'll take care of you hes going to be a freebee or a great deal, and not that he will lube you first 

To update also Tom got his light bar working, It was in fact the Knuter vale.( were leave it at that)


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Anyone up for a road trip to watertown, ny??? Fernalddude is stranded up there!!!! I will have to see how far it is from here


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom Lets go LOL.

How do u know about that?


----------



## Smitty58

I drive for fernalddude, whats this about him being stranded


----------



## Pirsch

Sydenstricker Landscaping;436227 said:


> Anyone up for a road trip to watertown, ny??? Fernalddude is stranded up there!!!! I will have to see how far it is from here


Watertown is approx a 10-14 hour drive depending on the road conditions. It takes me about 12 or so to get about an hour north of Utica from Dayton and Watertown is a couple hours north of there!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Smitty58;436234 said:


> I drive for fernalddude, whats this about him being stranded


He had a couple flats on his trailer, but he is getting the situation resolved. I just didnt want to leave anyone stranded!!!


Pirsch;436241 said:


> Watertown is approx a 10-14 hour drive depending on the road conditions. It takes me about 12 or so to get about an hour north of Utica from Dayton and Watertown is a couple hours north of there!


Mapquest said 6 hours for me (approximate) I am about 5 hours north from you on the lake


----------



## JeepCreepn01

gotta love trailers that carry cars, i learned long time ago always carry at least 2 spares


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its raining here Temp is at the frezzing line.


----------



## Pirsch

Mapquest said 6 hours for me (approximate) I am about 5 hours north from you on the lake[/QUOTE said:


> Ok...give it about an hour or so more just due to those PA drivers that can't drive worth a darn. Plus don't forget your $ for the toll roads on I-90.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve Were not going on a road trip 

But thanks for you help


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its 5:30 and we got white-out going on.

Its a sleet/snow/rain mix but its coming bad.

I'll keep u posted


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ronnie, I got the truck all loaded with salt and what not. I am sitting in Perry right now, but the radar is showing a band over Willoughby right now. So we will see when I get home. And I put a back up light on it earlier too. Comes on when I go in reverse, so I can see more than 2 feet behind me, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol sounds good, The band stoped about 15 mins after I posted.

It snowing lightly now. Planing on going out in the morning to check lots for ice

Let me know if you go out !!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I just got back from driving out in Willoughby Hills and Mayfield area. WOW!!! Is is snowing good out there. It is starting to pick up here fianlly:crying:


----------



## WALKERS

Go get'em Tom. You becareful if you head out. Did you hear anything on Fernald?


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah good luck and be careful out there tom, alos you guys are so lucky you have snow already. Get some pics for us poor central oh guys!
SHawn


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

WALKERS;436456 said:


> Go get'em Tom. You becareful if you head out. Did you hear anything on Fernald?


I will be out and rolling around 3 to check for snow and ice. Fernald is ok, just needs someone to be open in a tireshop tomm in New York to put some tires on, lol.



RhinoL&L;436462 said:


> yeah good luck and be careful out there tom, alos you guys are so lucky you have snow already. Get some pics for us poor central oh guys!
> SHawn


It is rare anymore to get an event this early. Last year it wasnt until Dec 10th that I made my first plow, then not again till Jan 15th:crying: I dont have my camera, but my cell takes decent pics. Ohh and you need to fix your signature to add your new rig!!!!


----------



## WALKERS

What was he doing all the way out there with a trailer picking up salt real cheap.LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No, visiting family and picking a car up for his son, and his trailer tires blew out. Guess he will carry spares after this one


----------



## WALKERS

We are allready to go down here if it comes. Just keeping my fingers crossed on my controller. It is the switch by the way.


----------



## Young Pup

Just got back in fellas. Nice visit with the family and all. Good dinner and everything too. How was your day? 


I ran into snow just north of Kings Island up to jus north of rt 35 or Washington Court house. Came down pretty good in some spots. Nothing sticking but made me slow down and just wish it was happening here. 

Tom what did you end up with? Getting to bed so I can get up and go do some leaf work. Going to have a laid back day tommorrow. Will start around 10 am or so.

Josh I went by Microsoft off of 71 and usually see push boxes and other equipment sitting there. Today I saw not one piece of equipment where it usually sits. That is around the Fields Ertel exit. Wonder if the contractor is not ready yet? I am pretty shocked all the Cincy drivers were on good behavior today.


----------



## Clapper&Company

We got up a 5a went out to check lots, no Ice, ground is coverd but wet lots 


'Tom how u making out uo there?


----------



## kc2006

Grounds covered pretty good here, theres probably 2" on the ground and cars, but the pavement is just wet. 

I have to run over to meyer and get the shaft on some wiring, can get it for 30 bucks online but probably 70 out there  oh well


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea, you could go to Evens Supplies, thats a trip for you but your save money


----------



## f250man

Same here just a 1-2' dusting here on the ground and cars. Pavement is just wet. But it is still snowing so will see what the rest of the day brings.


----------



## Clapper&Company

hope u get some


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I got out at 3:30, put down a little salt. The spreader worked flawlessly too!!!! Got out into the Painesville area where I have a couple, and guess what?? 2 inches means I plowpayup So I got to move a little of the white stuff. Those lake effect bands are so sporadic on where they dump snow. Mentor nothing, Painesville snow, Perry light coating But at least I got to play a little.


----------



## stcroixjoe

where the pics??????


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom Im glad the spreader worked good.]

I have to salt the walks at the dr office, there was a ice spot, used 2 hands of salt


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

stcroixjoe;436758 said:


> where the pics??????


Still on my phone. They arent too good, but they serve the purpose. I will try and load them up later.


Clapper&Company;436762 said:


> Tom Im glad the spreader worked good.]
> 
> I have to salt the walks at the dr office, there was a ice spot, used 2 hands of salt


That sounded like a rough day, lol


----------



## chazg33

got to plow some lots in ashtabula this morning by route 11, 3-4 inchs heavy wet snow,and ice build up,from there to erie pa got the most,its a start anyway////


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is a start that is for sure. Back to the ye ole leaf clean ups next week I dont think we are gonna get anything good until December or so


----------



## Clapper&Company

Leaf Clean ups, I did a few today. People were looking funny at me. There was a dusting of snow on the grass.. What you can mow when theres snow on the ground!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey I am just posing this here to get some response. I was just getting creative this morning sitting in my truck doin a little plowing. My companies name right now is Sydenstricker Landscaping. I thought it through in my head. Sounds kinda bland. I am going to keep the sydenstricker name though since alot of people are recognizing it now. I thought about changing it to Sydenstricker Lawn Care and Snow Plowing or Sydenstricker Landscaping and Lawn Care. Just a little something to help advertise what I do a little more. Let me know what you think and you dont have to be nice, lol


----------



## kc2006

I'm having alittle issue with my name being kdc lawncare right now. Alot of people don't realize I do landscaping too. Or I get people that think I do fertilizing only. 

I was debating going with Lawn and Landscape.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is the same issue I am having. Or some people only think I do grass cutting. I just wanna change it a little to help broaden the spectrum a little bit and make a neat logo that is eye-catching


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, Im sure we can think of something 

Are you taking Phone calls yet? need to ask something


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think I got it now. I am on the phone with you as I type, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL RIght, you find that popcorn?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is popping now. Almost had to send a search party to find it. I think the wife hides the snacks from me, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea your have that


----------



## f250man

*finally sold it*

I finally sold the dam plow blade I had for sale on here for 2 years. I hope it will start snowing soon since I sold it. Steve payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good deal steve, what was it?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is about time you sold that thing, lol. Bet it got really old seeing that thing laying around for 2 years


----------



## Clapper&Company

I bet !! Tom did u got shopping today then? 

- Bytheway you didnt have to get every thing on my list 

One more leaf clean-up down.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, did some shopping today.......for myself 

I must have misplaced your "list" that you left

I think I may be starting a couple final clean-ups next week


----------



## Young Pup

Tom what do you mean you might be starting some final cleanups? Probably next week might be might last week out depending on weather and such.I probably finish up the first week of Dec with everything though. Calling for some heavy rain on Monday so I worked all day today. With the rain this past Wednesday it really brought alot of leaves down.


----------



## Young Pup

Do you guy get your Markers here in Ohio or do you buy them from CPW or Angelos. I was thinking of trying menards out. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Young Pup;437506 said:


> Tom what do you mean you might be starting some final cleanups? Probably next week might be might last week out depending on weather and such.I probably finish up the first week of Dec with everything though. Calling for some heavy rain on Monday so I worked all day today. With the rain this past Wednesday it really brought alot of leaves down.


Leaves are still falling here. A few properties are just about ready for the final. Others are still receiving weekly clean-ups. I figure first or second week of Dec I should be wrapped up though



Young Pup;437516 said:


> Do you guy get your Markers here in Ohio or do you buy them from CPW or Angelos. I was thinking of trying menards out.
> 
> Thanks.


I got mine from Evans Supply up in Canton. They were 71 cents a piece. You havent staked yet?? Mine are all staked and good to go


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;437520 said:


> I got mine from Evans Supply up in Canton. They were 71 cents a piece. You havent staked yet?? Mine are all staked and good to go


No just finally getting all the contracts back. Was waiting to get them back and just make one trip around to the properties. Don't want to waste gas you know. Thanks for the contact on the stakes.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, their phone is 330-499-0311 and fax is 330-499-8581. The address is 3448 Greensburg rd North Canton Ohio 44720


----------



## Pirsch

kc2006;436895 said:


> I'm having alittle issue with my name being kdc lawncare right now. Alot of people don't realize I do landscaping too. Or I get people that think I do fertilizing only.
> 
> I was debating going with Lawn and Landscape.


How about ... ie... ACME Plow and Landscape ... Place your name in the ACME Spot for your change of names...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well for me, after a little drawing and what not, mine is Sydenstricker Landscaping and Snowplowing. The logo I came up with is 100% awesome IMO. I drew it with a pencil and my sons' crayons, lol


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;437527 said:


> JP, their phone is 330-499-0311 and fax is 330-499-8581. The address is 3448 Greensburg rd North Canton Ohio 44720


Thanks Tom, I will give them a call on Monday.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not a problem JP!!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

I thought i saw your truck and stuff outside you moms today when i was out working Jp! Tom-You have those pics of the event you had up there yet tom?
Shawn


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;437695 said:


> I thought i saw your truck and stuff outside you moms today when i was out working Jp! Tom-You have those pics of the event you had up there yet tom?
> Shawn


You did if you came by in the morning. I stopped in to check in on her. She has not been feeling good lately. What were you doing? Crusing in the new truck?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp, When u call Evens Ask for Dave !! Tell him you know Ron Clapper, he'll hook u up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got the pics, but I dont know how to uplaod them


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, you would have to send them to ur email from ur phone.


I'm installing chrismas lights tomrrow


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Walkers, get it fixed??? i got me a few more accounts, funny when people think it might snow they really panic


----------



## kc2006

Blah, I went out today to do clean ups because it's actually a nice day and calling for a high of 48, got one place done, start at the second and start hearing some clanking. Blade fell off the mower, the little washer/collar thing that goes in the blade (exmark) sheered and the blade fell off. And being that I used my back up I of course have none. 

Oh well, gunna do some cleaning in the garage and go out when I can. Just my luck.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kc, sounds like a trip to the dealer tomrrow.

I'm taking a break from clean ups today. Got to go do chrismas lights this afternoon.


----------



## f250man

I think I'm going to do some Chirstmas light on the house while I can get on the roof to clapper and the snows not flying. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Today, not doing a whole lot. Cleaned up the truck and gave it a good detailing (it needed it) Other than that, gonna sit on my butt and enjoy a cold one later


----------



## Tuxx

Go Browns!


----------



## Pirsch

f250man;437960 said:


> I think I'm going to do some Chirstmas light on the house while I can get on the roof to clapper and the snows not flying. Steve


Make it easy on yourself...Leave the lights up all year!


----------



## Young Pup

I guess I was not the only one hanging Christmas Lights today. Got 3/4 of the work done on Mom's house and need to finish up this week sometime. Looks like a rainy day on Monday so nothing outside is going to get done that is for sure.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Great, a day to realx and do nothing, now we are getting lovely freezing rain:realmad: I hope this does not keep up. I really wanted to do leaves tommorow, not snow related stuff again, lol


----------



## Young Pup

Tom, hopefully it will switch over to rain for you. As for wanting to get more leaf work done, I am with you on that. Went by the yards I am to be working on Monday and those bad boys are covered. Tuesday looks like it is going to be a hard day of work. :crying: Not that this time of the year is not hard enough.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well got my chrismas lights down today, its the best looing house on the street so far.


Steve, you could have me come up and do your lights, were put them up, take them down and even store them for you 


Any one else offer it as a service?


----------



## RhinoL&L

I got my grandmas house done on friday and my house done today. 

JP- i was driving around to check my yards to see how many were going to need done that day! No i was in the old ford with the trailer on.
Shawn


----------



## f250man

Thanks for the offer Ron but my kids are young enough yet that they enjoy putting up the Christmas decorations still. As for leaving them up all year thats called laziness.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve I agree laziness leaving them up. I know what u mean with the kids lol


----------



## f250man

So guys it was a pretty crappy day for leaf clean ups. But not for hunting some white tail. Got me a 6 pointer at about 11:30 in the rain.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is a nice buck you got. Yeah clean ups sucked today. My clothes are in the drier as we speak, lol


----------



## f250man

I hear what you are saying Im still chilled to the bone. And thanks Tom I was hoping for the 14 point I had seen during bow season but I still have Saturday.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hope you land that 14 pointer!!!! I saw in your sig Steve, that you have wings on your poly?? What kind are they and where did you get them, etc??


----------



## f250man

I bought them from car quest here in madison for 150.00 out the door.I think they are buyers plow wings. He said the price went up this year and he had the set I bought from last year. Same thing with the cutting edge to.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Cool, I will have to check that out. A set of wings would be nice


----------



## Young Pup

Holy cow Tom you went out and worked in this crap? I was out in it but not working. Running around doing errands and the sort. I forgot to call the guy about the markers too. I will call in the am before going out to work.

Steve nice buck you have there. Do you do the dirty deed of cleaning it? I have had deer burgers before not bad at all.


----------



## chazg33

hey steve nice little buck,that will make some great steaks and roasts,even some jerky..do you guys hunt in madison or down south,good luck saturday,,chuck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah JP I did, only one yard though, lol. Sucked even worse since their lawn jockey hasnt showed in a month or so. Rain+8" tall grass+5"of wet leaves=me being a very,very irritated person, lol. But the mowers pulled through and got it done


----------



## stcroixjoe

f250man;438855 said:


> So guys it was a pretty crappy day for leaf clean ups. But not for hunting some white tail. Got me a 6 pointer at about 11:30 in the rain.


good job hey aleast theres some meat in the freezer now!!!!! i sat out for 3 hrs and nothing we did some pushing a one guy was 10' from a doe b4 she jumped up and then she was laying back down with 2 slugs in her!


----------



## Young Pup

Man that is some dedication there. Was it one of yours or a new yard for you.

Check out this thread from LS. I just read it and responded, please tell me if I am way off on this. http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=207524

Sounds like he is not even going back to finish them up.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nice Buck Steve, Better bring some jerkey to the meet!!

Tom, your nuts for being out in this.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

New yard. There is no way I wouldnt show up to service a property fo over a month. I like to be more reliable than that. I will check that thread out


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, I couldnt say it better myself. That guy willnt be in biz very long with the mind set.


----------



## Young Pup

I figured it was a new yard, Was just hoping that you did not forget about the yard on your regular route, or the customer told you to quit mowing it, and finally decided that they have better have you come back out. I have had some customers do that to me and boy did it cost them.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom you taking calls tonight?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sound like the clean up I did Saturday. House sits on a hill, grass was a good 5-8" high. leafs on top of grass and under the grass, it was tall enought to lay down


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Young Pup;439092 said:


> I figured it was a new yard, Was just hoping that you did not forget about the yard on your regular route, or the customer told you to quit mowing it, and finally decided that they have better have you come back out. I have had some customers do that to me and boy did it cost them.


I get forgetful at times, but not that bad. The sad part is, the hack lives 12 houses from that one right on the SAME STREET!!!!!!! Talk about a friggin lowballer!!!! 


Clapper&Company;439098 said:


> Sound like the clean up I did Saturday. House sits on a hill, grass was a good 5-8" high. leafs on top of grass and under the grass, it was tall enought to lay down


Luckily there is no hill, but good god the grass and mountain of leaves sucked. What makes it worse is my truck has crap in it now and this rain is gonna change over to snow tonite:crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea the one I did had a hill on the back and front of house.


----------



## Young Pup

Was not sure if you had Can't Remember **** Syndrome. That hits me every once and awhile.:waving: Dang it is getting colder outside. I was out back of my Mom's talking to a friend and I am freezing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I get that when I am working on something. I will lay a bolt or a wrench down, walk away and come back and it has magically dissapeared. I spend alot of time swearing looking for it when it will be right there, under my nose, lol


----------



## daveintoledo

*thats where my temper comes out..*



Sydenstricker Landscaping;439187 said:


> I get that when I am working on something. I will lay a bolt or a wrench down, walk away and come back and it has magically dissapeared. I spend alot of time swearing looking for it when it will be right there, under my nose, lol


man the way i misplace stuff


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dave did u guy salt the other night? I heard u got frezzing rain


----------



## RhinoL&L

That happens to me every once in a while, but only when im in a hurry or really busy. 
JP- it has gotten colder! Im still looking for a place to have my plow switched over. DO you know of anywhere that might not be outrageously expensive? if anyone else knows of a good place, let ne know... i really need to get this done. 

Also- I need to get my strobes in and wired up. If you could help ron, i could really use it because i know next to nothing about wiring and can't figure out how to do it even after reading the directions over a few times!
Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn, yea count me in. Want to do it this week end?? 

Give me a call, or PM me ur cell # again


----------



## RhinoL&L

Ronnie- let me see what i have going on this weekend. I will pm you now. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawns Sounds good, Maybe we can Jp AKA Mr size 8 in on it too!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah lets see if we can get him in! we can make some special step bars for his truck too. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea, thats to funny, 


Pm replied


----------



## f250man

Thanks guys it was really hard to sit out in the rain but it was worth the meat in the freezer. Just got back in from cutting him up and he is in the deep freeze now. Chuck I was out in south Madison. It is the same property I got my 6 pointer last year. I hoped for the big one but I think he has headed into hiding now should of got him early in bow season. Will see what Saturday brings.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve dont for get the jerkey for the meet


----------



## f250man

Ron if I have time to get it done. And did we set a time and place.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sure did!!!

What: Jerkey Party 
Where: at steves place 
When: Beer 30


LOL just ribbin u steve


----------



## f250man

Sounds like a plan. but I'm not anywhere near half way for any of you guys.


----------



## Young Pup

Man once again I am not here and you guys are picking on me. Shawn Look under the yellow pages for the help you need on the plow swap. It is called look for yourself and help yourself. lol No just kidding, have you checked with kaffenbarger (sp), ABC truck over on Starr ave off of 71. I am sure a couple of others as well but cannot think of them right off.


If you are keeping the f150 how about buying a new mount and new wiring for the new truck. That way you will have 2 trucks set up with plow potential. Just an idea.Just in case one of the trucks go down.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Yean Jp, i was thinking about doing that but not sure yet. Me and ron might be doing my strobes this weekend. youre right, it was cold last night!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep Yep, JP you going to get in on shaws strobes?? 

- He said hes taking us out to lunch -


----------



## daveintoledo

*freezing rain...*



Clapper&Company;439211 said:


> Dave did u guy salt the other night? I heard u got frezzing rain


it came down for a few inutes, then it rained hard and steady for an hour... no ice here....another 5 degrees colder and id have have a few inches here....


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok, Some one said u guys got ice,, didnt know


Its dry today, hope the wind drys every thing out


----------



## RhinoL&L

If you want to get in too Jp, Im fine with it, the more the merrier lol. Lunch? just kidding of course ill buy you lunch.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;439622 said:


> Yean Jp, i was thinking about doing that but not sure yet. Me and ron might be doing my strobes this weekend. youre right, it was cold last night!


When and where? What truck you putting these in?

I wish it would snow already cause I am sick and tired of doing these freaking leaves. Darn Oaks need to drop too. How is it you guys are on here early in the day? Ron your leaf work all done?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, I think they are a bunch of slackers, lol. I got my last job done in the dark. The homeowner put their outside spot lights on, and I turned the truck towards the yard with the lights on, lol. Cant wait to put some halogen work lights in the light bar. That would have really light things up


----------



## Young Pup

Yeah I am glad you called them slackers and it was not me. But I guess I will join the club, you guys need to get to work already. You bunch of slackers. lol

I did a yard like you Tom 2 weeks ago I was squinting to make sure I was not going over the same line in the yard. :waving: But without the truck lights. They turned on their spots for me.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats the only time you guys will be in the spot light  LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

Jp- i think we are going to do it saturday at my house


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well Today is Shot now!!!

Waited till Frost was off and went to hook up to do clean ups.
- As I was pulling down thre drive to get the trailer, I notice that there is a small set of legs sticking out of one of you cows.

Yes it was having a calf. after runing to town to get fule, I ended up pulling the calf. 

Well so far I have had to put it back in the fence 3 times.

So pretty much My day is stuck here tending to the cows.

At this time the cows are all up on the hill, and have left the new calf alone, I belive we might have twins I'll keep you posted.


----------



## f250man

Well congratulations dad.So how much did she weigh and how long was she. We want to see some pics proud papa. So now we can call you farmer Ron. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Steve, well only about 25" long and 30lbs LOL

If you look under my post, Had to Pull a Calf, you will see a photo and details lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

where is everyone? im suprised no one has been on here for so long! you guys must have started working and not slacking as much! LOL. just thoguth to check in see whats up!
Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just got in and sat down, Pulled a tom worked a hour in the dark tonight


----------



## kc2006

I didn't get to do much today, really bad winds all day.Hoping to wrap everything up in the next two days.


----------



## Pirsch

Ok...Forecasted Snow and Ice on Saturday Night / Sunday morning down here in Dayton... We're going to send it all up to you northerner's!!! prsport


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats fine w/ me


----------



## clark lawn

hold off on the snow till about the 10th i should have all my cleanups done by then


----------



## kc2006

Alan give me some of those clean ups so we can both be done on the 5th!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, I hope to bee done w/ clean ups and have the trucks ready for snow by next week


----------



## RhinoL&L

Ron you have a PM. 
Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn, you have a PM


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom What you doind this week end??? Want in on some fun?? 
I'll pay for gas, if you want to drive the car !!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just checked, the weather tomrrow, there calling for 1.2" off snow and .02" of Ice.
Going to go out, and hook up the salt spreaders, and put the plow on the salt truck.


----------



## f250man

There calling for 3-5" of snow and ice up here in the n.e. saturday night into sunday morning. Lets keep are fingers crossed. Be great for Christmas shopping money. Bet you guys didn't have to much leaves today to clean up with all this wind.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

:realmad:Lots of rain here:angry:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Looks to me like a panhandle hook is rolling in monday, then tuesday-wednesday is an alberta clipper and some lake effect. I heard that we could see 8-10 or more. I think we are gonna have a busy beginning of the week!!!!!payuppayuppayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, can I come up & play???


----------



## WALKERS

You guys can keep the snow "For Now" I will finish up next week I think unless the phone keeps ringing. Finished our FINAL mows today. BOO HOO. Be safe out there advice from the "Old Man":salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh, you will never hear me say that !!!!! I have 5 clean ups to do yet, but If i dont get to them o well, its snow time !!!!

How do u tell if your the largest snow company in town???


----------



## f250man

Here is what the nws said for us tonight through next friday.  payup payup

Madison OH 
Enter Your "City, ST" or zip code 
NWS Cleveland, OH
Point Forecast: Madison OH
41.78N -81.05W En Español
Last Update: 5:10 pm EST Nov 30, 2007
Forecast Valid: 8pm EST Nov 30, 2007-6pm EST Dec 7, 2007

Tonight

Chance
Flurries
Lo 24°F Saturday

Increasing
Clouds
Hi 33°F Saturday
Night

Snow

Lo 27°F Sunday

Rain/Sleet

Hi 46°F Sunday
Night

Rain/Snow

Lo 33°F Monday

Snow

Hi 33°F Monday
Night

Snow

Lo 23°F Tuesday

Snow
Likely
Hi 33°F Tuesday
Night

Chance
Snow
Lo 24°F

Tonight: A chance of flurries. Partly cloudy, with a low around 24. Breezy, with a northwest wind between 18 and 26 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph.

Saturday: Increasing clouds, with a high near 33. North wind 13 to 16 mph decreasing to between 5 and 8 mph.

Saturday Night: Periods of snow, mainly after 9pm. Low around 27. Breezy, with a east wind 9 to 12 mph increasing to between 20 and 23 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.

Sunday: Periods of rain and sleet. High near 46. Breezy, with a south wind between 22 and 25 mph, with gusts as high as 36 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New precipitation amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.

Sunday Night: Periods of rain showers before 10pm, then periods of rain and snow showers between 10pm and 1am, then periods of snow showers after 1am. Low around 33. Windy, with a south wind 23 to 33 mph becoming west. Winds could gust as high as 47 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible.

Monday: Periods of snow showers. High near 33. Windy. Chance of precipitation is 80%.

Monday Night: Periods of snow showers. Low around 23. Chance of precipitation is 80%.

Tuesday: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 33. Chance of precipitation is 60%.

Tuesday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 24. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Wednesday: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 34. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Wednesday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 27. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Thursday: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 34. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Thursday Night: Cloudy, with a low around 28.

Friday: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 37. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Click Map for Forecast

Lat/Lon: 41.78 -81.05 Elevation: 699 ft

Ashtabula County Airport
Lat: 41.78 Lon: -80.7 Elev: 922
Last Update on Nov 30, 6:53 pm EST

Overcast

36°F
(2°C) Humidity: 52 % 
Wind Speed: W 15 G 35 MPH 
Barometer: 30.23" (1024.6 mb) 
Dewpoint: 20°F (-7°C) 
Wind Chill: 27°F (-3°C) 
Visibility: 10.00 mi. 
More Local Wx: 3 Day History:

Forecast Discussion Air Quality Forecasts 
Printable Forecast Text Only Forecast 
Hourly Weather Graph Tabular Forecast 
Text Forecast (°C) About Point Forecasts 
Hazardous Weather Regional Weather Conditions 
Past Weather Information Interactive Forecast Map 
Home

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

National Weather Service:
Cleveland, OH www.crh.noaa.gov
Privacy Policy
Disclaimer


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, we want the small pics to go with it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

They are calling for the same here too!!!! I think finally I will be able to push all of my accounts this time


----------



## Clapper&Company

I would be happy with salting more then a hand full



Hey Jp, were not doing shawn's light tomrrow !!


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;442477 said:


> I would be happy with salting more then a hand full
> 
> Hey Jp, were not doing shawn's light tomrrow !!


That is a good thing for me. I have 14 properties that I want to do on Saturday plus try to get my Mom's done as well. Only two have leaves on them so I should be able to fly. but it is going to be a late start due to the frost that will be out there.

Calling for a light mix early on Sat nite changing to all rain here, so I won't be doing any thing snow wise.


----------



## daveintoledo

*my neck of the woods...*

1 to 3 inches saturday night, followerd by freezing rain, with rain before sun up...

so the rain will melt the snow, before the sun comes up....

crap, maybe later in the week :crying:

the northwes part of this state is really hit or miss, last year we only had three plowable events...... althouth the last on was almost a foot and a half, with 4 foot drifts...:realmad:


----------



## WALKERS

Clapper&Company;442437 said:


> Josh, you will never hear me say that !!!!! I have 5 clean ups to do yet, but If i dont get to them o well, its snow time !!!!
> 
> How do u tell if your the largest snow company in town???


Clapper 
I will take what ever mother nature wants to through at me. If the wheels are turning I am earning.payup
I dont know how to tell that, I know Brickman is number 1 in the nation for revenue.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh, how many clean ups u have left?


----------



## chazg33

looks like it time to make some money,sat night thru tuesday,looks like northeast lake afffect, get ready tom and put that mower away for winter storage,your going to need that plow and salter for a few months....


----------



## Clapper&Company

Chazg, I hope ur right. Tom put the mowers away last night!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

What are your guys thoughts on pre-salting?? 

Tom & I did it last year on sidewalks at the condos and some Dr offices. I was thinking about going out tonight and doing it before the ice got here??


----------



## chazg33

hey ron i hope he put the mower away,i would hate to go buy and see him plowing with the scag with a meyers blade on the front and a salter mounted n the back,,great sidewalk pusher????just kidding tom..


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL He dose love his Scag, dont give him any ideas


----------



## Young Pup

Shoot presalt if you can away with. How much you guys getting up there?


----------



## Young Pup

Sounds as if the track of this storm may have changed a little bit. Just looked on a local tv station site and they are saying wintry mix into Sun morning. Might be doing some salting after all. 

Waiting for it warm a little bit then I am going out to finish those job I need to do. I still have 2 full routes that i want to go by next and check too. Not all will need work on them but I still need to go by them.

Wll after looking at the radar's it looks as if it is going the way they said it will. Maybe just the cold air is going to be here a little longer than they thought.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Yeah i havent checked the weather for a while but would love to get to put down some salt at least. The problem is they say it will change to rain here for us and tomorrow is going to be warmer. Hope you guys up north get to do something.

Ron let me know whenever would be a good tome to get those strobes. Im not too busy so i am free most of the time.

Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok shawn, I wanted to do them today, but you know how the snow biz is 

Well I got the plates for truck 2 this moring, and picked up the tires for the salt truck. 

I'm off to the shop to mount the new tires, and hook up the salt shaker.


----------



## WALKERS

Clapper&Company;442728 said:


> Josh, how many clean ups u have left?


We have 3 leaf removals Then we have 4 clean out the dead and recut the edges cut back the ornamental grasses. 
As for your other question I strongly believe in PRE SALT. The hard part is selling to the customer.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The mowers are done for the season!!!! It would be cool to put a plow on the Z!!! But I dont do any sidewalks, so no need. Still calling for 1-3 here tonite along with about a 1/4" of ice. I just love plowing frozen snow:realmad: Oh well, if I dont plow, salting works toopayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

ice all over the place, getting read to go out and hit some of my 24hr lots


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Got over an inch on the ground right now,and still going good!!!! Will be going out at 2am!!!payup


----------



## Young Pup

Had sleet about 5 pm for about 10 min but nothing else. Dry as a bone out there. Be safe up there guys and keep the rubber on the ground.


----------



## f250man

Looks like I'm going out to fill up for the early morning plowing. payup


----------



## Young Pup

What are they calling for by the way of Lake Effect for you guys after this storm goes by. I thought I saw some areas might get 3 feet up there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think they are talking 1-3 inches. I wish it was 3 feet, lol


----------



## WALKERS

Evening Tom you becareful out there either way. We are not ready for snow yet. Equipment is ready but I need to finish up on some clean ups.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It calmed for now, but another batch is on the way!!!payup 

Josh, we will keep all the snow up here for you


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm back salted 6 places, roads are bad, theres a state route thats closed due to all the crashes.

going back out a 4am to salt every thing


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well guys just checking the weather, before I head out to salt. 

Tom, tryed calling your cell this moring, no answer was you not out plowing??


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im here. Left my phone at home, lol. Did a little salting, and now it is raining:realmad: Temp is rising up too. Supposed to hit the upper 40's or even 50. Then temp is going to drop and snow again. Oh well


----------



## f250man

Just check NWS and the have issued a lake effect snow warning through Tuesday. 4-8" of new snow Monday into Tuesday. LET IT SNOW. payup payup


----------



## chazg33

got in a couple of saltings on the churchs this morning, more slush and ice than snow,your right steve just watched the news lake affect monday morning around rush hour,4-8 inchs and into tuesday,just what we need.....


----------



## Clapper&Company

We I salted all my accounts this moring. Tom, so you didnt to plow, maybe next time 

Its raning here, when the temp drops tonight, lots could ice over might get a another salt run in the moring !!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

At least you put down more thatn a handful of salt! lol hopefully you guys willget some more tonight. steve- hope you and tom up there get to plow. 

All we have had here is rain:crying: oh well that how it always is here in columbus.

Ok so can we decide on a date, time and place for this meet because we need to get it set up before to long!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is raining a little here now. But that is a good thing though, because the next low that is comming in tonite will bring cold air. Cold air+moisture+Lake Erie=SNOW!!!!!! I havent checked, but we were under a lake effect snow watch. Supposed to get 4-8 inches. Let it Snow!!!!payup


----------



## daveintoledo

*northwest corner of the state..*

1/4 inch of snow, 1/4 inch of ice, then enough rain to melt what we got....just muddy out now....:realmad:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, I am definatly gald I got my clean ups done this week. Would not want to be out slopping around in muck trying to blow leaves. Hopefully the ground freezes back up before it snows, or there may be a little turf damage going on, lol.


----------



## Young Pup

For those of you who do Aparment units. I have a question for you. These are small no more than 10 spots, that would be the most spots at all of them. Do you figure in your price the time for going out to clean up the spots or do you charge a different rate for that. I just got back from looking at 4 bldg. Depending on when I would hit them I might have to go back out and clean up some spots. Drive time to 3 bldgs is about 20 to 30 mins denpend on how the roads are, just to get to them, then do the clean up. I was thinking about building it in with the orignal pricing but now that I think about it that might be kinda of crazy. What are your thoughts? I plan on charging for travel time in the orignal pricing too. 

Let me add that the apartment thing is new to me so I am not too sure. I mainly do small commercial bldgs. 


Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Some people consider it a full plowing, others dont. You might want to charge say half to go out and clean up the spots. But honestly, the one apartment I plowed last season, I didnt touch a parking spot at all. Unless there was a large enough area for me to get in, say 3 spots or more. Usually it is open the driving areas, salt and call it good. But some are different. I think Clapper has an apartment complex this year. Call him and he may have more insight for you

Oooohhhhhh, Jp, you are at the "dark" post!!!!! lol


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;443672 said:


> Some people consider it a full plowing, others dont. You might want to charge say half to go out and clean up the spots. But honestly, the one apartment I plowed last season, I didnt touch a parking spot at all. Unless there was a large enough area for me to get in, say 3 spots or more. Usually it is open the driving areas, salt and call it good. But some are different. I think Clapper has an apartment complex this year. Call him and he may have more insight for you
> 
> Oooohhhhhh, Jp, you are at the "dark" post!!!!! lol


Thanks Tom, I see if Ron chimes in on this. If not I will call him later.

I saw that post count so I hurried up and posted in another thread to get that off of there.:waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, that isnt a good post count to stick with, lol. Looks like im not far from 1,000 too!!!

Im sure Ronnie will have lots of info for you, since he is Mr.Snowplow Guy, lol.


----------



## Young Pup

I see you are racking up the post count. I will try to catch up to you sometime. Maybe if I keep bumping threads I might just get to you. 

So here is a bump. lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am racking it up, but not pointlessly, most of the time. I try to respond to things that I actually have decent info for, not talking out of my ***


----------



## Young Pup

Oh come on now there is no way you know that much stuff. I am just kidding with you.

Anyway here is a link about the 3 foot snowfall I was asking about earlier in the thread. Looks like they downgrade it a foot to two feet. Looks a little further north of you than I thought.

http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=3


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, we are just going to see mostly lake effect here. Right now, they are calling for 4-8 monday, then another 3-6 by tuesday morning. We will have to wait and see. Im going out right now to go stake a late call in:realmad:


----------



## f250man

Well weather bug just said 4-8" Monday and 4-8" Monday night into Tuesday. Just got a call back from the nursing home that I thought I lost and there cheap guy never showed with his contract or to stake it out. So I just got back from signing and staking it. And I just dropped off the snowblower for my side walk guys. So much for the low baller. LET IT SNOW. Steve  payup


----------



## Frostysnow

hey gous, i just got my truck up to the cleveland area and i need some parts. Where do you guys with meyer plows go to get stuff? Hopefully some close to the east cleveland area.


----------



## f250man

Meyers head quarters is right in Euclid. And then there is Zoressco's in Eastlake right of of 305 and 20. Those are the closes places to you I know of. Steve


----------



## Frostysnow

do they sell parts at the headquarters?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp, I'll help you out !!!

Tom " Ronnie is Mr snowplow man" I'm not sure, if your mocking me or making my head bigger 
But thanks any ways, Your the "lawn guy if it makes u feel any better"

And about, toms post, JP your right about him not knowing that much, I think I should get some credit for his post, he listens and takes notes off me all the time"  j/k


----------



## VBigFord20

Well the boss is on and ready to go. About the only thing I have left to do is pick up another skid of salt this week and I would like to get a trans temp gauge put in if my friends tranny shop can fit me in one day. Other then that, Im ready to go.

Young Pup, I have 3 apartments and the only time I do spots is if I am there and there is enough empty ones that I can get into them and do them. If there is cars, I don't bother. Of coarse, I can make that call because I am the landlord, so in your case, I would recommend talking to the owner or manager and get there take on it.


----------



## WALKERS

Young Pup
Hey I will try and answer your question we have a few place like this. We just picked up 3 LARGE condo complexs. We do a Priority 1 and Priority 2 route on these. We try to get as much as we can on most of these the first time around.. Then we come back for Priority 2. If we cant get in there 3 or more car space it is skipped. I figure in the price to do everything (Hours salting) That way if we finish it earlier than the expected time you make even more of a profit. We dont do the sidewalks at any of them.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Frostysnow;443764 said:


> do they sell parts at the headquarters?


There is also Best Truck on Pelton rd in Willoughby. Their phone is 440-951-0500. 


Clapper&Company;443793 said:


> Jp, I'll help you out !!!
> 
> Tom " Ronnie is Mr snowplow man" I'm not sure, if your mocking me or making my head bigger
> But thanks any ways, Your the "lawn guy if it makes u feel any better"
> 
> And about, toms post, JP your right about him not knowing that much, I think I should get some credit for his post, he listens and takes notes off me all the time"  j/k


No mocking, just inflating the ego a lil

Thanks, my plate on my car says I am the Lawn Guy,lol

I take notes, is that wrong of me?? You do get credit, as I told him you would have more info than I do.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thanks, Tom. 

Well you know what they say if you cant keep up, Take notes !!!! j/k

When we work together this summer, were going to clean house !!!!


----------



## WALKERS

Forecast for Perry, Oh 

Tonight: Periods of rain before midnight, then periods of rain and snow between midnight and 4am, then periods of snow after 4am. Low around 31. Breezy, with a south wind 21 to 28 mph becoming west. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Monday: Periods of snow showers. High near 38. Breezy, with a west wind between 24 and 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Monday Night: Periods of snow showers. Low around 26. Breezy, with a west wind between 23 and 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Tuesday: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 31. Breezy, with a west wind between 14 and 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

Tuesday Night: Snow showers likely, mainly after 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 25. West wind between 6 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.

Wednesday: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 30. Chance of precipitation is 60%.

Wednesday Night: A chance of snow before 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 25. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Thursday: Cloudy, with a high near 32. 

Thursday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. 

Friday: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 36. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Friday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 28. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday: A chance of snow or rain showers. Cloudy, with a high near 38. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 28. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Sunday: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 36. Chance of precipitation is 30%.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We sure will!!!!! I know snow is almost here, but I cant wait for next season!!!!! It is gonna be fun!

Josh, did you see the lake effect snow watch too??


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, I think josh wants to give us a run for our money !!! Josh you wouldn't know what to do if you got to plow more then 4 times a year.

Tom, I know we will, I'm alreay dreaming about using the loader & push box in the large lot


----------



## WALKERS

I will get a late start but I will give you the best run I can give.  It does look like it will be awhile before the race starts thou..:crying:

Tonight: Periods of rain showers before 1am, then a slight chance of snow showers. Some thunder is also possible. Low around 30. Breezy, with a west wind between 17 and 23 mph, with gusts as high as 39 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Little or no snow accumulation expected. 

Monday: Partly sunny, with a high near 36. Breezy, with a west wind between 17 and 22 mph, with gusts as high as 33 mph. 

Monday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 24. West wind between 7 and 13 mph. 

Tuesday: A slight chance of rain and snow after 3pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 40. West wind between 6 and 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Tuesday Night: A chance of rain and snow before 11pm, then snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 29. Northwest wind between 3 and 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible. 

Wednesday: Snow likely, mainly before 10am. Cloudy, with a high near 33. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Wednesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23. 

Thursday: Partly sunny, with a high near 35. 

Thursday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25. 

Friday: A chance of snow or rain showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 41. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Friday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 28. 

Saturday: Partly sunny, with a high near 41. 

Saturday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 29. 

Sunday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 44.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Josh, your weather report looks a little bland, lol. Better get your snow dance going!!!:yow!:


----------



## WALKERS

I allready pulled a muscle LOL xysport


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks for the replies back on the apartment bldgs guys. Good info there about the number of spaces needing to be empty that is for sure. 

Ron you talk to much, my cell battery went dead when I went to call the business machine to check the messages. Thanks for the wally world tip. I don't think I am going out there tonight, want to watch the Bengals play. 

Josh that forecast you posted for down there looks like ours up here.


----------



## WALKERS

I spent an hour and half in the freakin rain putting up christmas lights.I will finish up tomorrow. I hope to get some snow eventually I still have cleanups to do.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp, The parking lot spacing is a trade secret !!, just for you & I LOL Talk to much, you should see me when i'm in a talking mode !!! Just ask tom. 

Yes wally world trip is a good idea. What was for dinner?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom.

If I am the Snowplow guy;
You are the lawnguy;
Jp is the small guy
What is josh??


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Young Pup;443915 said:


> Thanks for the replies back on the apartment bldgs guys. Good info there about the number of spaces needing to be empty that is for sure.
> 
> Ron you talk to much, my cell battery went dead when I went to call the business machine to check the messages. Thanks for the wally world tip. I don't think I am going out there tonight, want to watch the Bengals play.
> 
> Josh that forecast you posted for down there looks like ours up here.


Ronnie talk too much....?..nooooooo not him, lol J/K


WALKERS;443922 said:


> I spent an hour and half in the freakin rain putting up christmas lights.I will finish up tomorrow. I hope to get some snow eventually I still have cleanups to do.


Why would you want to put up christmas light in the rain?? There are still a few weeks before christmas, you coulda waited for a better day, lol.

I will Fed-Ex you down some of our snow on some dry ice

Ronnie, Josh can be the Snow-less Guy, lol


----------



## Young Pup

Shoot fellas, I just looked at Noaa's forcast high for Mon and it is going to be 33 here. I am going to freeze my size 8's off. If anything maybe the cold will freeze the water on the leaves so they won't be as wet. Just wishful thinking on my part though.

Dinner,I am at Mom's and it was Marzetti.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom why fedex it to him?? Put it on ebay, and make him buy it !!


----------



## WALKERS

It was not raining when I started. Yes the delivery would be nice can you send it in a big box please. Thank you.
Ron thats not nice.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Josh, I will send it in a big box, with an rc truck with a plow to remove it too!!!!! 

Maybe pay to get fake snow blown on your accounts, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, I'll send him, a mini V box


----------



## WALKERS

Oh I see pick on the old man now huh. Shawn is right over there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

And I will send him a zip lock bag of salt to fit in the v-box on the rc truck, LMAO


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, were get the salt, from down here, its cheaper !!!!

we need to send a small tanning bed, do the RC driver can be tan also!!!!

Do u think he lays in the tanning bed before going out, so his old bones dont get as cold as fast?


----------



## Young Pup

Well fellas we are in the NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP GAME AGAINST lsu

LETS GO BUCKEYES. BEAT THE CRUD OUT OF lsu


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think he does. Gotta make sure his tan is up to snuff for those long nights of plowing. Or he gets so dark so he can pull the " No Hables Engles?!" LMAO


----------



## WALKERS

Tom I only play that card when I do turf damage LOL.These old bones aren't as old as I let on i can keep up with you young whipper snappers any day of the week. Then I go home and soak my hands on a cold beer.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats fine, hope while hes getting Fule at the quicky mart INS dosent show up!!!

Tom, thats really smart on joshs part, when other snow plowers see him plowing them 7/11's that think hes one of them cheap owers, who plow there own lots


----------



## WALKERS

Don't hate the beautiful guys. You hope you look this good at my age. Oh and with a nice tan as well.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea josh, 


But when your like me, you need to put GGTW after you sign your name


.... For you slow guys, Gods Gift To Women


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You are an old fart Josh, lol. You are just about 5 years younger than my dad. Must be that weather near the Ohio River that keeps you young, LOL


----------



## WALKERS

Ron
You mean "Gotta Go To Walmart.
Tom
It is that and the slow roastings.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, Chasing all them river rats, down by the pan handle, is whats keeping him young !!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh, that was fast thinking !!!! But I really dont like shoping at wall mart


----------



## WALKERS

The body is old but the mind is still good. Just kidding btw.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats wrong with the Wal-Martians at 3 am?? Especially when you get the fatties in the spandex........YUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom maybe josh, will use his Golden buckeye card, to save us money on dinner !!!


----------



## Young Pup

Dang Tom one more and you are 1000 post.


----------



## WALKERS

That was a good one. I am not quite there yet. You should by me lunch next time I visit up north.payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Clapper&Company;443998 said:


> Tom maybe josh, will use his Golden buckeye card, to save us money on dinner !!!


LMAO!!! Yes we will get the senior sized dinners and beer


Young Pup;443999 said:


> Dang Tom one more and you are 1000 post.


Here it is too!!!!! WooHooo!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## Young Pup

Now I see it is pick on Josh time. I think I will sit this one out.Continue on fellas.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;443997 said:


> Whats wrong with the Wal-Martians at 3 am?? Especially when you get the fatties in the spandex........YUCK!!!!!!!


Tom I agree, I think Wall mart, needs to put in scale houses, for all them fat women that ride around on the carts!!

"" We got a Over Load in aisle 5""


----------



## Young Pup

Holy moly you are a addict now Tom.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh we would buy you dinner, but YOU NEVER TELL US YOUR UP HERE, your in and out like james bond


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It should be a state mandate that they have back up beepers fastened to them as well As well as a lead and trail person too


----------



## WALKERS

Look Look THere he is now GET HIM GET HIM. Yeah:realmad:


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;444011 said:


> It should be a state mandate that they have back up beepers fastened to them as well As well as a lead and trail person too


Any wide load signs with them as well.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh, Shaken not stir??


----------



## WALKERS

Ha Ha Ron
Well the old mans battery is low as well as the battery on that laptop. Thanks for the beating felas.:crying::waving: Round two tomorrow. Shawn it is your turn now. Ha Ha


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh any time buddy!!!


Yea, we understand josh, the old folks homes, just dont let you stay up late anymore


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lets see what you got tommorow Josh!!! LOL...... Enjoy a coldie!!!

Shawn is on the list now!!!!! Him and his fancy Fords, lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

YYEAH bring it on lol i love my ford!!!!! you guys are crazy... really pimpin plowsite i was on an hour ago and you guys have 3 pages of crap that just saw lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh,


Same Time, Same Channel, Trun in to the Tom & Ron show


----------



## RhinoL&L

you guys love pimpin plowsite... you get some action and go to town on us poor central and souther ohio boys who only get 4 storms a year:crying: LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

Tom- i dont have a hazmat cert yet... lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

You know it shawn. 

But thats why you guys like your fords, you dont have to worry about real wear & tear !!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

you havent driven a truck until youve driven a FORD SUPERDUTY lol


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;444059 said:


> you havent driven a truck until youve driven a FORD SUPERDUTY lol


So why have you been driving the 150 here the last few days then. the 250 use to much gas? :waving: Don't give me that you have been working either.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;444061 said:


> So why have you been driving the 150 here the last few days then. the 250 use to much gas? :waving: Don't give me that you have been working either.


Why cant i use the i have been working excuse? I have yet tocheck my mileage because my mom drove my truck and reset my trip at like 3/4 tank.

I drove the 150 because i was getting the registration and new plates all worked out.. so the 250 didnt have plates on it that say.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;444077 said:


> Why cant i use the i have been working excuse? I have yet tocheck my mileage because my mom drove my truck and reset my trip at like 3/4 tank.
> 
> I drove the 150 because i was getting the registration and new plates all worked out.. so the 250 didnt have plates on it that say.


You didn't get a ticket did you? If so was it our finest that gave it to you?


----------



## RhinoL&L

no.. we had to wait for the title and stuff worked out after thanksgiving so he just let me keep his plates on it untill we got everthing squared away so i could drive it.


----------



## Young Pup

That is good to hear. Glad you did not get a ticket.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn u know using some elses plates, is worse then having no plates !!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

Yes RON i know but i was just planning on saying we were borrowing it to move some furniture... i know i shouldnt have done it but i couldnt resist driving such a good truck LOL


----------



## Young Pup

I am getting off of here fellas. Watch some of the game and do some paperwork from last week. Catch everyone on Monday. I see we now are under a wind advisory here for Monday too.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, i'm off to, i'm going on in the moring to check lots


----------



## RhinoL&L

im off to bed too


----------



## f250man

*Oiho State # 1*

Here we go guys and gals. O H I O. lets go get um Bucks bring on LSU.


----------



## Frostysnow

He** Yes OH-


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I-O!!!!!!! Going to bed here soon. I can only imagine what the morning has in store for us here


----------



## f250man

I hope a lot of Snow. I mean green.   payup


----------



## RhinoL&L

Man it must be nice....

JP- Ron is going to try to do my strobes this weekend. can you make it


----------



## f250man

Well no new snow yet here but it is on the way. It will be fun when it starts with the wind blowing like it is right now.


----------



## chazg33

there calling for 7-15 inchs for today and tommorrow ,its going to be a busy day,but were ready to make some green.....


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm going out to make sure theres no frezz over, but the winds are about 30 MPH here. 

Less then a 1" there calling for. I would live to be able to make it up to ride w/ tom. 

Tom can I come up and play with you? I'll be side walk *****


----------



## f250man

You can come up and ride ***** with me in my FORD Ron if you want. Steve


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok, Steve, if Tom willnt let me I might have to take you up on the offer. 

We get snow down here, but not like you. This past Feb storm was the most I have ever pushed at once.


----------



## f250man

Well I'm off to work . Let it Snow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I wish I could go to work, but my work is done for the season,lol. Now just sit here waiting for snow. 

Ronnie, dont get too excited. I dont think it is going to snow. I bet the wind is gonna blow this storm somewhere else.:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom you think?? Whys that !!!!


----------



## kc2006

Anyone want to come help me put add a leafs on my truck? Maybe some new ball joints and wheel joints too????


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Clapper&Company;444416 said:


> Tom you think?? Whys that !!!!


I think because I know. Everytime we are "supposed" to get snow and the winds are gusting to 40-50mph, it goes somewhere else. I think I am just gonna become an all landscape company and not do snow. I have a strong feeling that this winter is gonna be a bust to say the least


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;444426 said:


> Anyone want to come help me put add a leafs on my truck? Maybe some new ball joints and wheel joints too????


ya good luck with that enless u have a heated garage then ur a wise man


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;444508 said:


> I think because I know. Everytime we are "supposed" to get snow and the winds are gusting to 40-50mph, it goes somewhere else.  I think I am just gonna become an all landscape company and not do snow. I have a strong feeling that this winter is gonna be a bust to say the least


it could go either way from me if i dont have to push i pocket contract money. if i do have to well that goes out the window.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

kc2006, if you got a garage and beer then you may be able to sway that offer a little better, lol

KGR, same here with me too. I do have a few per pushes though. I do like plowing snow though, so I guess there is a good to both sides


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i love pushing i wish i had enough work. if i was more appealing on the eyes then maybe i could get more jobs. my couzin is like calling me today like we need work. i am like duh moron what do u think i was sending out letters and passin out cards for all summer and fall.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, today was bust for doing any leaf work. Too windy and with windchills in the teens they can wait. I wish I had a heated garage cause I need to put a light on my salt spreader. But I am going to have a local mechanic do it for me. He might get to it on Tuesday. I am dropping it off tonight just in case in can fit it in for me. 

Right now we have light snow/flurries coming down. Then again I might have to rethink about dropping the truck off tonight. Need to watch the 5 o'clock news to see what they are calling for snow wise.


----------



## kc2006

Well I do have a nice heater and a good insulated garage...but I still have the leaf box on my truck so it doesn't fit  yea talk about stick with no lube. EZ Up, tarps, and my heater, I was pretty warm and dry, got the add a leafs, going to wait on the rest until tomorrow, the box is coming off. 

I don't have any beer at hand either  I know I'm slacking


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its cold and snowing here.


----------



## VBigFord20

I drive through some wicked weather today, lots of snow came down, but the only place I saw it stick to the roads was in Elyria, and even that only lasted a short time. My god does my Sprinter suck in the wind. Its a 16 foot long 9 foot high wall that just gets pushed around.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, no snow here, lol. My dad's siding blew off on part of his house though. That was my enjoyment for the day Maybe it will snow eventually?? Prolly not. That is how Ohio weather works I guess:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, Did u get the siding back on?? or Whats the deal?


----------



## Frostysnow

yea, talk about a major bust for snow today. I guess it is my fault, i raced home saturday night to get my truck and drove it back up here in all that foul weather. Only know park it in the wind and rain.:realmad:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Clapper&Company;444713 said:


> Tom, Did u get the siding back on?? or Whats the deal?


Yeah Ronnie, I got it all put back on. Going up 30 feet on a ladder in 50 mph winds with siding is no fun to say the least:realmad: I think I invented a few new words up there, lol

Frosty, if you are willing to take the blame for us getting no snow, you are the man. Next time snow is forecasted, dont even touch your truck keys, lol


----------



## f250man

Well I think we all got excited for nothing again. We do live in Ohio. Wait 5 minutes and it will be doing something different. Well Tom I guess I was not the only dumba** out in this wind and cold up 40' in the air. I was putting on wood shakes on a house.


----------



## kc2006

Got maybe an inch on the pavement here, calling for another 1-2 tonight. Might be able to go out tonight!


----------



## VBigFord20

This is all the snow I got, an inch on the roof, and dry cement...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Who knows with this weather:realmad: I am going to be for real, if we dont get much to no snow at all this winter, you can bet your a$$ I will not be doing snow 08/09. Im not going to sit around all winter waiting on the weather for me to make money. There are plenty of other things for me to do to put dollars on the table. 

Steve, now I dont feel so bad being 30' up in the air on a ladder, lol This wind kinda sux


----------



## WALKERS

*It's Alive*

My spreader is working finally. The controller is still out thou. I toggled it with a 50 amp fuse. The guy is still poking at the contoller thou. I am ready to go thou. Bring on anything she wants to through at me. Even if it is 4 snow events. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thats good!!! Glad to hear it is running!!! Now time to make the payuppayup I heard Ronnie is getting snow pretty good right now. At least someone is, lol. I figure since I dont have to plow or anything, what a good night to enjoy a few cold ones!!!


----------



## WALKERS

All ready there Cheers buddy.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Cheers Josh I will have another for ya:waving:


----------



## Young Pup

So what is going on here tonight? Ron is out working,Tom you are having a cold one and Josh got his spreader working at least part way. Overall sounds like you guys have everything under control.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;444362 said:


> Man it must be nice....
> 
> JP- Ron is going to try to do my strobes this weekend. can you make it


Shawn I was just rereading these posts and saw this. If I am all done with the leaves then yeah count me in.But it looks like I might be out there on Saturday if we don't have snow on the ground. When are you doing this, Sat or Sun?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Everything is all under control JP.:salute: Yeah, got nothing else going, so why not enjoy a few cold ones(8)?? Kinda crazy Ronnie is actually out salting and potentially plowing and me, the lake effect guy, is doing nothing. I think there is something wrong with this picture??


----------



## Young Pup

That is crazy. Who would have thought Ron would be out working and you doing nothing. Don't worry it will soon be your turn. Don't have to much you might wake up in the middle of the night and have 3 inches of the white stuff on the ground.


----------



## WALKERS

Yes pup me and Tom are sitting back Ron is out working. Go figure. I might be working tomorrow night (FINGERS CROSSED). We will see though.


----------



## Young Pup

I might be out tomorrow night as well. I am going to try to get out there and do some leaves during the day too. Could be a long one on Tues into Weds though.


----------



## WALKERS

Same here I have a couple you rake we takes to go pick up. THEN pick up some bulk salt. THEN try and get some mower winterizing done. I hope to be up for a couple days.payup Have heard any news for us SOUTHERN boys.


----------



## Young Pup

The mowers I will winterize next week I hope after I am done. The just showed a map here on the 10 o'clock news and the showed a good swath of 1- to 3 from here to the river. But the detailed forecast is yet to come


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, gotta have a few to help. Now the winds have died down and the lake effect is still in action. And they are saying we could see 1-3 by morning. We shall see though. I hope for your guys' sake, JP, Josh and the South/Central crew, that you guys get something worth posting a few pics about!!!!!:redbounce


----------



## WALKERS

I got both cameras with me in the truck now. I will see what I can do.


----------



## f250man

Tom don't jinx us again and start talking snow and don't run and put your blade on either. LOL . I just got in and it was snowing here really good will see what the morning brings.


----------



## Young Pup

I told you that you would have something to do. lol Don't try to hook the plow up especially after having a few. You might try to put it where the salt spreader goes and the spreader on the front of the truck j/k


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No I am ok. I will be 100% fine to get up and roll in the AM!!!!:salute: I am leaving the spreader on, that thing is heavy to take on and off. I will probably have snow out east in Painesville, Perry and Concord area


----------



## f250man

Just on the NWS site and there showing 50 by Monday. I hope it is not another one of those winters. Plow one day and rain the next. :crying:


----------



## Young Pup

Tom I have faith in you that you will up and working in the am. 

The weather guys are Saying it is going to start snowing this time on Tuesday night. Saying we could see the 3 inches part here and towards you Josh. One more station to watch at 11 and see if they are all in agreement.


----------



## WALKERS

Old man is going to bed I might need it hopefully. You guys becareful if you head out. Cheers Tom.
C ya felas.


----------



## Young Pup

Yep I am outta here too. I will check back in the am before heading out to do some leaf work. Then stop around 4 and get the plow truck ready but w/o hooking up the plow. Do leaves for about 6 hours and then get ready to do snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, that is how most of our winters have been going. Get some cold and snow, then melt and 50's and 60's then back to snow. Go figure

JP, I am keeping my fingers crossed. Even if I get a salt out of it, that is ok by me. It still payspayup

Good nite Josh!!! Cheers!!!


----------



## Young Pup

I hope you get to get out up there. If you guys do, be safe and watch out for those drivers putting on their make up and combing their hair in the am. I am outta here. 

Be safe.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys !!! Just got in. I dont feel right working while your all sitting on Plow site.

So any how, it started snows, and right at the sun started going down all hell broke loose. I ran a salt route tonight, and had to reload the truck, for moring.

Its coming down pretty good right now, As it is for sure will have to go run salt in the am. There calling for 1-2 tonight so I'm hoping we will get to push. I would be happy with just pushing the 1" stuff !!!.

The way the Dr, office are set up with no triggler, they want wet pavement 24/7 So I might push them in the moring just to say I pushed LOL.

Well I'll check in a 4am when I go out.


----------



## Clapper&Company

ITs 20 here, I'm geting ready to go out


----------



## f250man

So Ron did you get to put the blade down? We didn't get anything here again as usual.


----------



## Clapper&Company

G,Moring steve, Nope Wind blew most of the snow off the lots. Did shake salt this moring. 

With the clipper tonight, there daying 1-3 tonight and 2-4 Wendsday


Not bad, 4th day of Dec and weve been out 4 times already.. I hope we keep this up


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No snow in Madison?? I salted a little here this morning and am going back to Concord, there was over an inch down and was still going hard earlier. I got a few pics I am gona load in a little bit


----------



## f250man

No Tom just a dusting not enough to even put the plow on for.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya i wasted time early yesterday puttin my blade on. the wind is just blowin all this stuff somewhere eles.


----------



## stcroixjoe

waste of time putting my "old" rims and tires on in the rain sunday good thing i drove my truck around yeaterday it was running like poop no power smelled like sulfer was burning it was a coil pack 245.00 later :realmad: it runs alot better now!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i think all of us getting nervous saves us alot of breakdowns during the winter. we break all of r junk befor winter even gets here


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, thats a good way to look at it KGR


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, Just a call from Alliance, There getting pounded again, the manger said she needs salted and "maybe plowed""???? I'll keep you posted, but looks like here I go again, this is crazy !!!


----------



## Young Pup

Going out to do the yards with have leaves on them. That would be the ones with the pin oaks that are just now dropping. Doing leaves in the daytime then tonight we have this coming.

Josh looks like you are under this as well according to the maps I just looked at.

weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
2 products issued by NWS for: Columbus OH
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Snow Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
400 AM EST TUE DEC 4 2007

...FIRST APPRECIABLE ACCUMULATING SNOW TO AFFECT THE REGION
TONIGHT AND WEDNESDAY...

.AN ALBERTA CLIPPER SYSTEM WILL MOVE SOUTHEAST TOWARD THE MIDDLE
MISSISSIPPI RIVER VALLEY TONIGHT...AND THEN SOUTH OF THE OHIO
RIVER ON WEDNESDAY. THIS SYSTEM WILL SPREAD SNOW ACROSS THE REGION
TONIGHT...CONTINUING THROUGH EARLY WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. THE SNOW
WILL TAPER OFF TO A FEW SNOW SHOWERS LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AS
THE LOW MOVES AWAY FROM THE AREA.

INZ050-058-059-066-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-051>056-060>065-070>074-
080-082-041700-
/O.NEW.KILN.SN.Y.0003.071205T0000Z-071205T2100Z/
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-FRANKLIN IN-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-
DARKE-SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-
MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-
PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-HIGHLAND-
PIKE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...
BROOKVILLE...KENTON...CELINA...WAPAKONETA...GREENVILLE...SIDNEY...
BELLEFONTAINE...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...PIQUA...URBANA...
SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...EATON...DAYTON...
XENIA...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER...
HAMILTON...LEBANON...WILMINGTON...CHILLICOTHE...LOGAN...
HILLSBORO...PIKETON
400 AM EST TUE DEC 4 2007

...SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 4 PM EST
WEDNESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A SNOW
ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 4 PM EST
WEDNESDAY.

SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION TONIGHT. SNOW WILL TAPER OFF BY
LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 4
INCHES ARE EXPECTED THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON.

A SNOW ADVISORY IS ISSUED WHEN SNOW IS FORECAST TO DEVELOP IN THE
AFFECTED AREAS...BUT ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED TO BE LIGHT. ANY
SNOW WOULD MAKE DRIVING AND WALKING DIFFICULT BUT NOT IMPOSSIBLE
ON UNTREATED ROADWAYS AND SIDEWALKS. WHEN TEMPERATURES ARE BELOW
FREEZING, MOTORISTS NEED TO BE ESPECIALLY CAREFUL ON BRIDGES AND
OVERPASSES WHERE SLIPPERY SPOTS CAN EASILY DEVELOP. PLAN AHEAD
AND ALLOW EXTRA TIME TO REACH YOUR DESTINATION.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
520 AM EST TUE DEC 4 2007

INZ050-058-059-066-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-051>056-060>065-070>074-
080-082-051030-
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-FRANKLIN IN-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-DARKE-
SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-
FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-
FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-HIGHLAND-PIKE-
520 AM EST TUE DEC 4 2007

...SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 4 PM EST
WEDNESDAY...

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR EAST CENTRAL
INDIANA...SOUTHEAST INDIANA...CENTRAL OHIO...MIAMI VALLEY OF
OHIO...SOUTH CENTRAL OHIO...SOUTHWEST OHIO AND WEST CENTRAL OHIO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

PLEASE LISTEN TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR GO TO WEATHER.GOV ON THE
INTERNET FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT THE FOLLOWING HAZARDS.

SNOW ADVISORY.

LIGHT SNOW WILL DEVELOP THIS EVENING AND CONTINUE OVERNIGHT AS AN
ALBERTA CLIPPER DROPS SOUTHEAST INTO THE REGION. MANY LOCATIONS
WILL SEE ONE TO THREE INCHES BY DAYBREAK WEDNESDAY MORNING.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY

PLEASE LISTEN TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR GO TO WEATHER.GOV ON THE
INTERNET FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT THE FOLLOWING HAZARDS.

SNOW ADVISORY.

SNOW WILL CONTINUE FOR MUCH OF THE DAY WEDNESDAY...DIMINISHING IN
COVERAGE AND INTENSITY BY THE EARLY EVENING HOURS. TOTAL
ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE TWO TO FOUR INCHES ACROSS THE REGION.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SNOW SPOTTERS ARE ENCOURAGED TO CALL IN SNOW REPORTS.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

U.S. Dept. of Commerce
NOAA National Weather Service
1325 East West Highway
Silver Spring, MD 20910
E-mail: [email protected]
Page last modified: May 16, 2007Disclaimer 
Credits 
Glossary 
Privacy Policy 
About Us 
Career Opportunities 
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE: for Safety, for Work, for Fun - FOR LIFE


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Here are a couple pics from this morning:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sweet Tom !!! LOL

Just got back, I pushed the lots in alliance, there was about 1" or so


----------



## PlowOrDie

hey anyone looking for some leads in the cleveland heights or downtown cleveland??

I really dont want to make the trip there this season, so if anyone else wants to...

PM me and I will give you the #'s and addresses of the places and you can call the guys and set it up with them. Thanks.


----------



## f250man

Stcroixjoe, I hope you bought that at the dealer . Cause if that is auto parts price I'm glad my brother worked for ford and had a few laying around I have had to replace 2 of them lately.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, or anyone else, have you heard what we are supposed to see from that clipper?? From what I saw, not very much:realmad:


----------



## f250man

Tom is that the post office in eastlake? I sure hope you didn't put the plow on for that little bit of snow on the lot. So Ron sounds like you had a busy day today. Got to make the money when its there.


----------



## f250man

No I heard like A t-2" tonight and 1-3" over night into Wednesday. But I'm already tired of hearing the weather forecast and it not happening like they say. So I'm going to wait and see what happens and not get my hopes up anymore.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, that is the post office I do in Willoughby. I had it on for the couple that I could do in Concord. I just salted that place though. Right now with having a good car to drive, I am just gonna leave the truck set up to go, instead of on and off all winter. I may take the blade off once in a while

Yeah, I just about give up on weather forecasters anymore. Just get into the routine of getting up at 2 and every hour or so there afterwards. I still havent went to sleep since I was out at 3am. But I am not tired though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom better rest of so when the clipper hits.

Yea I was pretty busy. 

Tom, I got the sign contract, for the banks, all 3 of them


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ronnie, Im not worried about rest. This clipper is gonna be more of a southern/central one. I will be impressed if I wake up to a half inch. So everyone else, but us will see snow. If we dont get good snow by Jan/Feb.....anyone want to buy a good 7.5 ft Meyer and a Lesco easy load spreader??


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'll give u $250 for the salt box


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

When and if the time comes Ronnie, you got first shot at it!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom I better, You see me your snow stuff, I'll sell u my green stuff. We would both be doing what wer want year around


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thats fine by me. I know you are all about that snow and I am all about the green side of things. I will gladly do scaping all year, I dont have to rely on the weather to make money!!! Grass always grows, mulch always needs thrown, plants need planted, etc.....you get the pointpayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep, and the snow alway needs to be worried about 


- You can come plow w/ me


----------



## Easy

What a bummer, all I did this morning was plow 1 customer, and hit a deer. Lucky for me, no damage was done except to the deer. Oh well, maybe the next one will be an 8 pointer........ I just feel bad for the hunters, walking the cold fields, freezing in the tree stands, and I get one without firing a shot!
Don


----------



## Greenwalt

I'm looking foward to this storm. Hopefully the forecasters are right and we see some of the white stuff down here in central part of the state!


----------



## daveintoledo

*my wife hunts like that too..*



Easy;445969 said:


> What a bummer, all I did this morning was plow 1 customer, and hit a deer. Lucky for me, no damage was done except to the deer. Oh well, maybe the next one will be an 8 pointer........ I just feel bad for the hunters, walking the cold fields, freezing in the tree stands, and I get one without firing a shot!
> Don


i just hang the deer tag in the back window now, saves time....

all the snow is going south of me it looks like, maybe the direction will shift some.....


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow advisory for us in Northwest is 3-5 inches.. I hope there right cause I am already tired of just looking at the snow in the pictures on here!


----------



## barnes

*over heating*

2500 3/4 ton chevy over heats sometimes with blade on can someone give advice


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think all plow trucks, will over heat, if you dont watch. Just keep the plow lower so air can get to the grill.

Also you can crank the heat, and leave the window crack


----------



## barnes

*thanks*

thank you for the help


----------



## Clapper&Company

Anytime, you should come to the Ohio meeting


----------



## WALKERS

Hey I think we are suppose to get some snow but I am not holding my breath thou. I am all set and ready thou


----------



## Young Pup

barnes;446002 said:


> 2500 3/4 ton chevy over heats sometimes with blade on can someone give advice


What year is this truck? Could be your fan clutch. I had to have mine upgraded.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hmmmm thats wired,both the sothern guys get on at the same time


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;446021 said:


> Hey I think we are suppose to get some snow but I am not holding my breath thou. I am all set and ready thou


Yeah same here, but I did not see the news. Was busy getting the truck ready. Oh yeah here is a tip for alll of you. If you don't have salt in when you take the plow off, put the plow back on first before loading the salt. :crying: I forgot to do that and I was jacking up the plow to hook it up. :crying: Loaded and ready to go.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Easy, how have you been?? Long time no talk, lol 

Barnes, what year Chevy do you have?? I may be able to lend more info to you. 

Ronnie, my truck has never gotten hot or even come close to overheating for any reason. Its all about the cooling system my friend.

Josh, yeah not getting my hopes up either. These past 4 lake effect events have been nothing but a bust for me, other than salt and pushing one or two drives:crying:


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;446032 said:


> Hmmmm thats wired,both the sothern guys get on at the same time


It is called I did lawn stuff till 5 pm and then busted butt to get the truck ready to plow. Got done with that at 6:45 and now I am on here when I should be eating.

What did you miss us Ron?


----------



## WALKERS

They let us both out at the same time for exercise. wesportprsport.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We know you two old guys (JP and Josh) need all the exercise you can get. Josh, put a weight room in the tanning salon, and you will be all set. Exercise and your "perfect" tan, lmao


----------



## Easy

Tom
How have you been, we haven't talked in a while. Like you, I am tired of getting up to look outside, seeing no snow, and trying to get back to sleep, or looking every hour or 2 to see if it is still coming down. The lake effect has been a bust this season so far, even doing leaves this fall was hard due to the weather and an injury to my hand.
Oh well, tomorrow is another day.
Good hearing from you.
Don


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp, you know we missed picking on you guys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Easy;446074 said:


> Tom
> How have you been, we haven't talked in a while. Like you, I am tired of getting up to look outside, seeing no snow, and trying to get back to sleep, or looking every hour or 2 to see if it is still coming down. The lake effect has been a bust this season so far, even doing leaves this fall was hard due to the weather and an injury to my hand.
> Oh well, tomorrow is another day.
> Good hearing from you.
> Don


Ive been fine. Busted a$$ this fall and came out pretty good. Sorry to hear about the hand. Yeah this snow is getting kinda old. Up at 2, nothing, 3 something, 4 nothing:realmad: Did you get all of your clean-ups done??? Are you going to our meet and greet Dec 15th in Mansfield? Alot of us are going. It is good to hear from you as well. Tom


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;446075 said:


> Jp, you know we missed picking on you guys


Well, you will have to deal with the two us then. That means double the trouble. They are saying this snow will be here during the morning rush hour. Just great get to deal with the coffee drinkers,lip stick women and all the crazys.


----------



## f250man

Ron never even came close to overheating my FORD. Must just be a Chevy thing.  LOL.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp I hear that

Steve, Tom and I were talking, After speaking to him, My overheating, isnt the same as his. Mine will stay around 220 when driving around, so I was wrong mine dosent over heat either


----------



## fernalddude

hey guys hope everybody is ready got rigs loaded and drivers sleeping i hope .....


----------



## Young Pup

I just saw on the weather channel that they are saying 3 to 7 for here. 2 to 4 tonight and then 1 to 3 on Weds. Who the heck should I believe. Time to go to intellicast and see what they are calling for .


----------



## Snow-Kid

Well it is good to have winter back. I just looked outside and it is starting to snow .:redbounce They are calling for 3-5 inches by tomorrow morning, so we will see how good they are. Maybe I will get some picks if I remember my camera when I leave in the morning. Everybody stay safe and make a lot of payup


----------



## f250man

Hope you guys get some to push around and the forecasters aren't wrong. Be safe and have fun and make some money.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah Im ready........ready to go bowling. The wifey decided it would be a good idea to put my name on her company's bowling team-Waffle House:realmad: So now I get to go sit with a bunch of whiney waffle smelling people and act like I care. At least it is only three weeks of this crap:realmad:


----------



## f250man

Sounds like you'll fit right in Tom.  LOL.


----------



## daveintoledo

*how fast are you going....*



barnes;446002 said:


> 2500 3/4 ton chevy over heats sometimes with blade on can someone give advice


i know the manufactures say you shouldnt go over 45, that is whre i start to get hotter.... if i go 55, i will start to really move the gage fast...

kind of sucks, mabe i can learn about upgrading the cooling system some.....


----------



## WALKERS

fernalddude;446110 said:


> hey guys hope everybody is ready got rigs loaded and drivers sleeping i hope .....


LOOK everyone it is the "LEGEND" (or at least someone closer to my age.)This guy is a forecasting guru. How have you been sir. Hope you are doing well. Give me a call when you get a chance. 305-LAWN.
JOSH:waving::salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Moring Josh, snow down there yet?

Hey eric hows every thing down south??


----------



## Easy

Tom
Can't make the meet, have a Christmas luncheon with guys I used to work with, will try to make the next one.
No, I still have one clean up to finish up, weather and my screwed up hand prevented me from finishing.
Looking out, I have about 2 inches on the ground, and it is snowing at a good rate right now. Will go out later, after it slows down, or stops snowing. Most of my customers are used to this stuff, and have 4X4's to cope with it.
Maybe I will get my 8 pointer today!!!!
Don


----------



## f250man

So Ron you get to push some snow this morning. The weather showed that you guy down south got some pushable snow last night. Hope you made some money. Well I woke up this morning to about 2" and it is still snowing so hopefully by this after noon I can go out and push some snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

This afternoon?? I went out this morning at 3 am and there was over 2 inches in most of them. I am getting ready to go back out here in a little bit. 

Don, I hope you get your 8 pointer too!!!! I want some deer jerkey if you do:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm back for now What a day!!! We got about 4" Not been a super good day but owell


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I am here for good now, unless it snow again. Got about 3 inches or so out of this one. I got a few pics for you guys too


----------



## daveintoledo

*got 2 to 3 inches....*

enough to plow my commercial accounts, and a few of the residential......

new plow works great, and the old girl (93 f150) seemed to like the plow too....


----------



## VBigFord20

Well, of my 4 lots only 2 of them had anything worth pushing, about 2". I also plowed the house for the hell of it. Just playing around getting used to the truck with the new plow. Hell of a big difference going from a S-10 with a Meyer to a Boss on a F-150. I miss the rear visibility I had with the flatbed S-10. Other then that the truck works well.


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom saw you at rt 20 and call road today around 1:30. I was on my way home to get my truck so I could push. Finally some extra cash.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep, finally able to service all of the accounts. Puts a little more for the kids' Christmas stuff. Now it is gonna be in the 50's again and all melt, lol. That is nothing new though


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;446758 said:


> Well, of my 4 lots only 2 of them had anything worth pushing, about 2". I also plowed the house for the hell of it. Just playing around getting used to the truck with the new plow. Hell of a big difference going from a S-10 with a Meyer to a Boss on a F-150. I miss the rear visibility I had with the flatbed S-10. Other then that the truck works well.


if u lose ur tailgate on ur 150 ull see alittle better and then u will also get to see the funny looks on peoples faces when there looking at whats in the bed of ur truck


----------



## Easy

I plowed all but 2 of mine this afternoon. Really amazed me, but the 2 I didn't have to plow were in Thompson, where they usually get the most snow. Go figure....
Don


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom when you going to put wings on your plow? I finally got to use mine and I love the extra 20" of blade it gives me. I have one out close to Thompson in South Madison and I was surprised they didn't have anymore then we did on the lake.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont know yet. Some of the drives I have barely fit the 7.6 Cant imagine an extra 20" on there Yeah, this snowfall was more of an equal, general snowfall. Some places here in Willoughby and Eastlake had more than out your way though.


----------



## stcroixjoe

well atleast you guys got to ploe i had a coil pack replaced yesterday 250.00 and guess what on my way out this morning the same pack plus another pack took a crap i just got home from the shop 340.00 later .......


----------



## f250man

Yea it was sure snowing when I hit eastlake and mentor on the way home today. You can just take the wings off for drives. I did my one drive in south madison today with the wings on at full angle and it was one pass instead of a pass and a half.


----------



## f250man

Are those dealer prices or auto parts. They are not hard to put on. Just have Auto Zone run a scan and they can tell you which one it is.


----------



## stcroixjoe

dealer prices-oh yeah,they WERE covered under my warranty i bought with the used truck and the company went under go figure just my luck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I guess I am gonna have to grab me a set of them. It would be nice for a few places, thats for sure. Do they do ok with backdragging too?? I might get the ones like you have or the pro-wings. 

stcroixjoe, that sucks about your truck. It is even worse when the new part you just put on, craps out again Did you find out what was causing it??


----------



## stcroixjoe

Sydenstricker Landscaping;446968 said:


> I guess I am gonna have to grab me a set of them. It would be nice for a few places, thats for sure. Do they do ok with backdragging too?? I might get the ones like you have or the pro-wings.
> 
> stcroixjoe, that sucks about your truck. It is even worse when the new part you just put on, craps out again Did you find out what was causing it??


not for sure but i think my hyper tech power programmer is the cause-Joe


----------



## f250man

Tom they seemed to work good back dragging I didn't do a lot of it today. I wish the meyer wings weren't so costly or I would have bought a set. Joe I'm glad my bro had a few laying around when I needed them.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yours are the buyers wings, right?? I may swing out that way tomm to check and see if they got em


----------



## Young Pup

We got anywhere from 3 to 6 here. Going out in the am and going to throw some salt and do some cleanups on the commercial stuff. Going to bed real soon,


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Glad to hear you got snow JP!!!!payuppayup 3-6, is definatly a good amount to get for the first snow. Not too often we all get to start the same time in this state


----------



## Young Pup

Came and ended at the worst times. Am rush and in the middle of the afternoon and everyone this you should have been to the residientials by nightfall.


----------



## KINNCO

*man we finally got our first snow! 5-6 inches here in Zanesville.payup
12 hrs of plowing and I'm beat and have a stiff neck. This is my wind down time*


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;446886 said:


> if u lose ur tailgate on ur 150 ull see alittle better and then u will also get to see the funny looks on peoples faces when there looking at whats in the bed of ur truck


I'm considering it...


----------



## f250man

Yes Tom mine are the buyers ones. Car quest here in Madison should have some more in stock.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Cool, I will have to roll out there tommorow and have a look see. Were they a PITA to put on the poly plow??


----------



## f250man

Yes they were not easy but then again I never have put them on before. If you want a hand putting them on give me a call. Do you have problems getting your hose fittings to come unhooked. I just put on new ends on the pump and hoses and the on the pump is still a pain to get unhooked.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No, my hose fittings pop right off with no problem. Spray a little lube on the couplers, that should help. I will give you a shout if I get them and need a hand. How much did they run you??


----------



## f250man

They ran me 185.00 plus tax.


----------



## stcroixjoe

mills supply has them on sale right now for 178.00


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;447057 said:


> They ran me 185.00 plus tax.


That is not too bad. Definatly worth it to gain 20 inches!!!!


stcroixjoe;447062 said:


> mills supply has them on sale right now for 178.00


Is this for the Buyers wings or the Pro Wings??


----------



## stcroixjoe

pro wings is there a huge difference? i was going to grap a pair


----------



## f250man

That is a good price. Were is mills supply?


----------



## f250man

My receipt says buyers pw22 pro wings


----------



## stcroixjoe

f250man;447075 said:


> That is a good price. Were is mills supply?


19801 Miles 
Cleveland,OH 44128 it's off of 271 and bedford rd


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

stcroixjoe;447072 said:


> pro wings is there a huge difference? i was going to grap a pair


I dont know. Maybe there is no difference?? I could be wrong though



f250man;447076 said:


> My receipt says buyers pw22 pro wings


So then buyers must make the pro wings. Mills Supply is in Cleveland, 19801 Miles rd


----------



## stcroixjoe

http://www.rustrepair.com/app2/onlinecat.htm?r=ms&p=sn heres there site they also have a ton of mower parts too


----------



## f250man

Well for the $ 7.00 differants. The gas would cost me more then that. So I'm glad I bought local. I know that cpw has them to but you will have to pay s-h.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

For 7 dollar difference, I will just go to Madison. My car gets 34 mpg, so it will be worth it, plus I dont like cleveland much....to easy to get lost. The wife may sh** a brick, but oh well, lol I have a nice big comfy couch to sleep on


----------



## f250man

I sure wish they went on as easy as the Boss,Western & Fishers look to.The new Meyers look like they go on easy to.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, those Boss ones look like a piece of cake to take on and off, even mount for that matter. But then again that is the difference between a universal part and one directly from the manufacturer


----------



## f250man

Thats for sure


----------



## WALKERS

Hey guys just got in through salt all day it was the greatest day but we made some money. We probably got 1 1/2 to close to 2. Atleast I got out to play and get paid. payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Glad to hear you got to go out and play too Josh!!!! Sounds like we were all playing in the snow across the state!!!!payuppayup


----------



## WALKERS

Had a few pitas what 18 degrees is going to do tonight to all that salt they just had put down. Hopefully this will bring their 3 in trigger down to 2 in. Oh well they can keep calling me for more salt I guess. I used bulk all day today except for a few old bags I had left over from last year.


----------



## f250man

Glad to see you got to make some money today and play around a little.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Gotta love them PITA's!! Never used bulk salt, but I guess it works. Supposedly, according to noaa, we could see 1-2 overnight.....I have no clue how, but w/e.payup


----------



## JeepCreepn01

yeah Walkers the place i was going to was a mess, they need to go to a 2" trigger, upload that pic of the trucks


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey guys! got to push some snow yesterday. It hit at the worst times like JP said. Its good tomake some money and get out and play. sound like it was a good day for everyone in ohio! 

Ron- are we still on for saturday?

Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys !!! I know you were all worried about me, nut I'm back. We went out at 5am Wen moring and just got in.

We got about 4" of good snow We pushed every thing twice and dumped alot of salt. Tom all that salt I got, is omost gone, I have about 800lbs left !!!!

Were going to rest up a few hours and go back out to push slush and make sure every thing melted off. 

That power wheel I got tom is the greatest thing for side walk work !!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

We had a Local snow plow guy Die last night. He was plowing a drive way. He was going down a steep hill when he started to slide on ice. He slid sidesway and the truck rolled down the hill killing him.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow that is crazy Ron!!!! I must say Ive never heard of a snowplow guy dieing!!! 

So you used up almost all of that salt?? I need more too,lol. We got a total of about 5 inches out of this. Then another clipper, from the north, is gonna go thru tonite. So we will see what it delivers. 

So that John Deere Gator powerwheel is good in the snow then?? Cant wait to pick it up!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Tom it was crazy !!!

Yea I'm omost of of salt. I'm going to have to go pick up a few skids today. I like that mix Im thinking about having more mixed. Looks like all day time snows again this year!!!!

Yea, Tom My Power Broom for my Sthil. !!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya it snows when all the crazys r out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It always snows when the crazies are on the loose 

Steve, carquest was out of those wings. I am gonna just run down to Mill Supply I guess. I saw you going towards wal-mart today in Madison. I was in my car though


----------



## Clapper&Company

http://www.stihldealer.net/locator/skulocator.aspx?sku=kwpwrswp&pc=1

Is the bast side walk tool ever


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom you should have called them first. It was not me in the truck it was Renee. I just got a lead on the other site we are not aloud to mention. Don't know how they knew I was on there. But I'll take it. The village here in Madison also gives my name out to people also.


----------



## f250man

Ron I thought you were going to sleep old man


----------



## Clapper&Company

I did for a wile, I'm back now. Old man?? There calling for 1-2 tonight and 1-2 firday Day before 1pm


----------



## WALKERS

Hey the "OLD MAN" is right here. LOL Here is your pic request JEEP.


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP 
Did you hear about us getting anything tonight worth anything?payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well guys, I got the wings. No I did not get them put on yet either. They look like a som bit** to put on. I got them from Mills Supply. Cant wait to get them on and get a few pushes in with them. My little 7.6 footer is now gonna be a little over 9 footwesportpayup We are supposed to see 1-3 tonite and 1-2 tomm. Who knows though. I wish I could have gotten them installed today.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Looks like everyone is keeping busy. Ron how does that stihl broom do in heavier snows? 

we are supposed to see 1-3 here tomorrow from 3 am to 11 am not the best time but ill take whatever i can get.

Josh you should probably see some snow but then it looks like it will turn to freezing rain and sleet. thats what i sayw at 5.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Bring them down !!!


----------



## JeepCreepn01

love the pic walkers, YES im watching rich apuzzo right now on skyeye hes saying we could see a nice 3" of snow not freezing rain like others are saying and i must say his forcast for yesterday was right on..........you still got lots of salt?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn not sure, last night was the 1st time we used it for snow.How do u make out, with day time snows and school??

Yeppers, trying to get a game plan for this snow. I think were going to go out as start droping salt as soon as it starts to stick.

We Always have problems with day time storms trying to keep every one happy, and service quickly.



Tom, I hope I have enought salt to hold me over till 8am when the salt place opens, if I run out, it will be only a few hors before they open, i'll have to call terry at home and have him open early to hook me up w/ more salt. With the new Dr office I sign yesterday, and the other accounts I didnt have a enought left.


----------



## RhinoL&L

I dont do too bad we had a late start at 1015 yesterday and that helped. but normally i gou out and work up untill school then go back at lunch and open up the main drive lanes. If it was necessary i would just go to school late and say i slid off the road or something. LOL jk

do you want to do my strobes on sat?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

So what, are we gonna be doing truck stuff this sat then? If so, we should go to Ron's to do the strobes and I will bring the plow and put on the wings. Just would be pushing it though, cause we are supposed to see freezing rain saturday, then snow into sunday:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

I never called off school, because I was sick. But I never went a day, were plowing either.
I had teacher that would, say its going to snow tomrrow, heres what were doing. LOL

Strobes on sat, Maybe have to see the weather, there saying maybe frezzing rain again. I picked up a few accounts that pay great but are real SOB's when it comes to service. We damn near need to camp out at them. They want them done a 6am, and wet after that.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Thats fine just give me a call. i havent heard about freezing rain and sleet for here but i wouldnt mind it. its been a good start of the winter for us here in central ohio.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, yea I know the weather is the only problem, And if we get this snow in the moring, Were going out a 3am, and if we get that snow during the day were be out all firday night also. Then have to get geared up for Sat's Ice. Then back out Sunday moring to clean up form Sat's night Then were going to get hit sunday do it will be monday moring before we know it LOL Its a never ending storie.

Tom I wish I had photos of us pushing that new shoping center. We had the Flat bed, the Short bed, and the F450 Dump it the lot. Dad was upset that he wasnt able to plow with the Chevy Dump we just built.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn it has been a good start. Its only the 6 and with the big snow were at:

Services for Dec: 8 salts
Plows: 2 for 50%of the lots / 3 for 45% and we've pushed a few 4 times aready.


And it dosent look like its going to end any time soon, I got some of my invoicing done, but I have alot to do. I just keep making notes and hope we get them all invoived


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;448121 said:


> Thats fine just give me a call. i havent heard about freezing rain and sleet for here but i wouldnt mind it. its been a good start of the winter for us here in central ohio.


did you get salt?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn & Jp, Did u read my post about the local snow plow guy?


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;448131 said:


> Shawn & Jp, Did u read my post about the local snow plow guy?


where is it at


----------



## RhinoL&L

I would love it to keep up like this all year for us down here. but i dont want o jinx it so i have to say i hope it doesnt snow lol. so you have a ford you plow wit Ron?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Yeah i aw that post ron.... that is really unfortunate. a guy out working hard and gets killed. remind me to never do any steep driveways

JP yeah i went over to bps and got 10 bags at 5.55 a bag then had to wait around to get in back soo i could load up. thanks for giving me that idea. i wouldnt have tohught of that because i was mad, which i shouldnt have been because i didnt call them, but oh well they said to call them tomorrow to see if they got any.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea Shawn we did one last night, and slid on some ice also while doing it. About 1/2 hr after I did the drivway Dad called me to tell me about the guy.


Jp, its posted on here # 1509 I also made a main thread


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;448142 said:


> Yeah i aw that post ron.... that is really unfortunate. a guy out working hard and gets killed. remind me to never do any steep driveways
> 
> JP yeah i went over to bps and got 10 bags at 5.55 a bag then had to wait around to get in back soo i could load up. thanks for giving me that idea. i wouldnt have tohught of that because i was mad, which i shouldnt have been because i didnt call them, but oh well they said to call them tomorrow to see if they got any.


I want you to look at these bags from lesco. much better to handle not a oroblem on the idea


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;448127 said:


> Shawn it has been a good start. Its only the 6 and with the big snow were at:
> 
> Services for Dec: 8 salts
> Plows: 2 for 50%of the lots / 3 for 45% and we've pushed a few 4 times aready.
> 
> And it dosent look like its going to end any time soon, I got some of my invoicing done, but I have alot to do. I just keep making notes and hope we get them all invoived


i have to do my lawncare bills crap first

i am going to eat check back later on


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea I got some of them also Did leafs one day and snow stuff the next


----------



## RhinoL&L

RhinoL&L;448135 said:


> I would love it to keep up like this all year for us down here. but i dont want o jinx it so i have to say i hope it doesnt snow lol. so you have a ford you plow wit Ron?


do you not want to admit how nice those fords are? and not to mention how good they are to plow with? LOL

JP- what about the bags from lesco? are they better than the other ones? i want to see them if they are better. let me know


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;448161 said:


> yea I got some of them also Did leafs one day and snow stuff the next


Ron i know what you mean i still had leaves to do and finish up lawn bills. I actually did leaves tue night before the storm! but i will definitely take snow ANY TIME


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn Sorry, did see that part of the post, i'm still pretty tired.

We sub a guy that has a 07 F450 with a myers. It is a nice truck, its stick which sucks for plowing. But it would be alot better if the guy knew how to use it


----------



## RhinoL&L

oh... it sounds like a nice truck except its a stick! i bet it can move some snow though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, it needs to be Auto, The plow is to samll for that truck, the [email protected]$$ only put a 7.5 myers on it. Says any thing bigger is to hard to move around.

I would drive it.


----------



## RhinoL&L

he only has a 7.5 on it? that is way too small. oh well not my truck


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;448168 said:


> do you not want to admit how nice those fords are? and not to mention how good they are to plow with? LOL
> 
> JP- what about the bags from lesco? are they better than the other ones? i want to see them if they are better. let me know


more compact,nice and tight and easier to stack


----------



## RhinoL&L

JP- what time are you going out tomorrow? i dont know what to do since its not supposed to start until 2 or 3. what do you think i should do? i dont know if i should go salt right before they open or just open up the main areas then go plow and salt everything after they close? thanks for the help. 

give me a call and let me know.


----------



## RhinoL&L

oh ok. what brand did you get? and how much did you say it was per pallet?


----------



## Young Pup

answer your phone


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas it looks like we are going to be getting SOMETHING by midnight tonight. Would like it to be SNOW. We will see thou.


----------



## Young Pup

josh that is good to hear. sounds like we will all be out again

time to get ready for another lang day. be heading off top bed after the weekly planner on the weather channel good night fellas


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, the snow is on the way!!! I didnt get my pro wings done:realmad: So Im sure it will be a month then before it snows for me to try them out Got the salt in the bed and the plow hooked and ready to git r done!!!! Im gonna be hittin the bed here soon too. Be careful out there guys!!!:waving:


----------



## f250man

When is it going to start? If you want to do the wings Saturday give me a call. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will do that!!! Since you did them on yours, you have a good idea on how to do them. Did you have to get any extra bolts for it? Seems like the ones supplied are a little on the short side. What time is good on Saturday?? Thanks alot Steve!!!!:waving:

The snow should be starting midnight or so, according to the graph on noaa. We should have at least 2" when it is time to roll out, though it may linger into the morning


----------



## f250man

Saturday afternoon anytime. They should have given 8 long bolts instead of 8 short ones and 4 long ones. That is the only thing I see wrong with it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is all I see wrong so far as well. Oh and the instructions kinda seem like jibberish to me. No real decent explanation of a thing I will give you a shout in the afternoon then


----------



## f250man

Ok and just throw the instructions in the trash they suck. It will be a lot easier with 2 of us since I had to clamp mine and then move them around until they looked right and the clamps kept falling off. :angry:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL, I was about ready to. I kept messing with it, but to no avail. Yeah I had it all clamped and pretty too, then they fell off:realmad: I hate clamps. Do I need to bring anything??


----------



## f250man

No I have the drill and bits for the whole thing. Im going to weld mine to the frame as soon as I get my welder back.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I thought about doing the whole welding thing, but I am switching plows possibly/hopefully next year, so I want them to be removable.


----------



## f250man

If I have my way I will be putting on a new Western or Boss before the season is over. My Meyers is still a slow turd even after I flushed it and put new fluid in and cleaned the filters and I even cleaned the connections on the hole thing.


----------



## daveintoledo

*getting it too. maybe..*

up to 3 iinches, i could at least do my commercials and the residentials who didnt want done on the 5th..

plowing twice in one wek in north west ohio, good god i hope this ia a new trend....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;448361 said:


> If I have my way I will be putting on a new Western or Boss before the season is over. My Meyers is still a slow turd even after I flushed it and put new fluid in and cleaned the filters and I even cleaned the connections on the hole thing.


Yeah I hear ya on the Meyer being a slow turd, lol. I wont get my new plow till the season is over. I am for sure going Boss with mine, prolly 8 ft straight or 8.2 V......XTwesport



daveintoledo;448364 said:


> up to 3 iinches, i could at least do my commercials and the residentials who didnt want done on the 5th..
> 
> plowing twice in one wek in north west ohio, good god i hope this ia a new trend....


There ya go!!! You only got what, like 3-4 events last year?? Now you will have 2 within the first week of December!!!!payup Hopefully this is a new trend for all of us!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well guys, I am off to the bed. Gotta be alive and ready for the snow in the morningpayup


----------



## daveintoledo

*me too...*




Sydenstricker Landscaping;448405 said:


> Well guys, I am off to the bed. Gotta be alive and ready for the snow in the morningpayup


i really do love the smell of fresh coffee in the early morning, warming the truck up, getting ready to go....... and eating a few doughnuts.....


----------



## Clapper&Company

Moring Guys, Just made my moring wake up calls, were headed out to salt and do walks i'll talk to u guys tonight.


Shawn, yes that plow is way to small, he should of put a 9' V on it


----------



## f250man

Well Ron hope you had a safe and productive day. Tom no snow out here today maybe later will see some. Well I'm off and running want to get an early start so I can get home early.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WHERE IS MY FREAKIN SNOW. rats stupid storm split in half and i got nothing grrr o well that means day off i guess


----------



## JeepCreepn01

well we got some snow, wasnt as much as i thought cause the storm broke up, still enough to do alittle salting


----------



## kc2006

Almost 2" out here, going to head out to do some churches in a little bit.


----------



## clark lawn

about 3-4 here just stopped home to make some more coffee then back out.


----------



## daveintoledo

*nothing here..*

went south again..... guess i have to take the wife christmas shopping


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

WTH!!!!!:realmad: Stupid snow!!! Oh well. I hope this isnt going to be a trend the rest of the season. Went to bed at a decent hour and everything. That is what I get though for trying to be on top of things Some days it just doesnt pay to get up. Oh well, like Dave said, guess I have to take the wife christmas shopping


----------



## clark lawn

just about done have a few to clean up later then im done. i hate daytime snow makes it all way to dificult.


----------



## Greenwalt

Just got in, wasn't as good as I was hoping. Didn't make as much as I had hoped to, people who I don't have set prices with wanted to aruge over prices forever. Next year everything will be set. Period.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am right with you there about hating daytime snow. All of the morons are out in full force then. 

Steve, I got the wings done today. Lowes had an awesome sale on some drill bits and what not, so I got them and got it done. Wasnt really that hard at all. I said screw the directions and the clamps. I eyed it up, traced some stuff and drilled a few holes. It came out perfectly though!!! Now I went from a 7.5 footer to a 9.5 footer!!!!wesport Gonna make some places go real fast and easy. We can still hang out and shoot the sh** Saturday though


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

saturday night is when were looking to get the rainy sleety snow junk right? o and tom i wanna see a pic ur blade with the wings


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is how it is looking I hate freezing rain and sleet, cause there is no plowing involved and people are extra ******** driving

I will try to get one real quick, the camera has a decent flash to it


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so today while i was enjoying my day off i had a deep thought. ya now ur all excited like what was it, ok so i was thinkin about how we all say the crazyies r all out during the day time snow. But rnt we the crazyies were the ones tearin down snow coverd roads goin places we shouldnt even think about going. So my deep thought of the day is WHO ARE THE CRAZYIES?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ahh but we are the professional crazies, lol I took a few pics, but they look like turd. I will get better ones tommorow


----------



## f250man

Sounds good tom let me know when and if your coming out. I got kid duty. But you can still come out If you want.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

haha i guess thats a good away to look at it. and i was thinkin about wings or maybe a back drag edge has anybody ever seen one on a meyers?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;449089 said:


> Sounds good tom let me know when and if your coming out. I got kid duty. But you can still come out If you want.


I will give you a call tommorow. I know all about the kid duty thing, lol. I play Mr.Mom quite frequently 


KGRlandscapeing;449095 said:


> haha i guess thats a good away to look at it. and i was thinkin about wings or maybe a back drag edge has anybody ever seen one on a meyers?


I will have to let you know how the wings do for me. As far as the backdrag edge, just do a search on it and Im sure a billion things would come up


----------



## f250man

They now have the back drag blades for Meyers plows. Someone on the site has a link posted.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;449108 said:


> They now have the back drag blades for Meyers plows. Someone on the site has a link posted.


alright ill look around the meyer cuts alot better then my snowbear used to thou the snowbear did a heck of a job going forward.


----------



## RhinoL&L

well today wasnt as good as i thought it would be but still got to plow. how did you guys do. 

what are you guys up nort supposed to get this weekend?

Shawn


----------



## f250man

I believe we are going to get rain the next few days unless they are wrong and it stays cold we will get some more snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep, we aint getting squat.:realmad: I think the jet streams this season are going to be pushing all of the storms south and east. But that is ok, cause my seasonal's wont screw me then


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;449264 said:


> Yep, we aint getting squat.:realmad: I think the jet streams this season are going to be pushing all of the storms south and east. But that is ok, cause my seasonal's wont screw me then


except then next year they will all go to per push bury me in paper work and money of course payup


----------



## f250man

I hear that no one in area this year would sign a season contract. I got a few to sign monthly contracts but most are by the push. Glad I have a day also other wise I would be in the poor house the last few years.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

well looks like we are done for awhile, we have temps for this week at 60 and rain, SUCKS, so im gonna send my bills out to get alittle holiday cheer backpayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey guys just checking in, Just got home at 8am this moring have been out since 5am firday. 

They were calling for a 1" of snow here, so we started salting and doing walks, and buy the time we were done we have 5-6" on the ground !!!! So me pushed most of our stuff 3 or 4 times, and alot of salt droped. I had to go buy loades of salt twice. Getting ready yo run out and get a load of salt, for tonight.


----------



## f250man

Looks like you need some sleep and you made some good money the last couple of days there Ron. payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea steve we've been out every day since saturday


----------



## f250man

Must be nice for a change. It sure was not that way last year. Tom was suppost to come out today to put on his new plow wings but he could not wait and did them himself yesterday. He said he my come hang out anyway. Are they calling for more snow for you guys or just rain and sleet?


----------



## Clapper&Company

frezzing rain & sleet, I got a gut feeling its going to turn to snow lol


----------



## f250man

Well you better get to bed. The site is pretty dead. It has been for a few days.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yep night
!!!!


----------



## f250man

Take it easy and be safe later if you go back out. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I am gonna come hang out later, providing I dont have to be on kid duty today now Glad somebody here is getting snow, we sure arent!!!! And now it really wont since I put the wings on too. 

Ronnie, I am not envious, lol. I am enjoying sleeping alot more than sitting in that doggone truck. Sure glad you are making some money though!!!!! About time ot buy a new truck after this winter........better get a Chevy


----------



## stcroixjoe

can you guys post some pics on the wings on the ploy blades ? i want to get some but......


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, I can snap a few pics for you here in a little bit. It was kind of a pita, but came out nice in the end. I think the install for Meyer plows is prolly the worst of them all. But if you do get them, throw the instructions in the trash. They did me no good, not even good enough to put in the mag rack in the bathroom


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya know personaly i think they should stop making directions in spanish. even more so for plows and junk of that sort if u cant speak english u cant play in my snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No it wasnt in Spanish anywhere, just they acted like you need to be a rocket scientist to install them. The wings are made by buyers products, so they are made right here in Mentor, Ohio!!! But I agree with you KGR


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas that was fun back to doing leaves and clean ups. Oh boy.:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;449647 said:


> No it wasnt in Spanish anywhere, just they acted like you need to be a rocket scientist to install them. The wings are made by buyers products, so they are made right here in Mentor, Ohio!!! But I agree with you KGR


i figured urs werent it was junt a rant. and i dont know y directions always have to complicate things. hold in place mark look again make sure thats where u want it drill holes boom ur good to go.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

WALKERS;449673 said:


> Hey felas that was fun back to doing leaves and clean ups. Oh boy.:waving:


I think I may be joining you doing leaves again as well. Seems like our central guys are gonna receive the snow this year. It is gonna be weird pulling the trailer again. 


KGRlandscapeing;449675 said:


> i figured urs werent it was junt a rant. and i dont know y directions always have to complicate things. hold in place mark look again make sure thats where u want it drill holes boom ur good to go.


Yeah I know, but I do get some directions or manuals that half of the crap is in spanish. Yep, doing the old hold mark and drill always works for me, lol. That and ductape and zipties


----------



## f250man

Hey Joe I found a set in the paper here in madison. Here is the number 428-7400. He is asking $100.00 I wish I found this earlier before me and Tom bought ours.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

whoever invented zipties was a very wise man. they make everything better


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think I might get wings also.

Yep Tom new truck soon. you know it will be a chevy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

KGR, whoever invented zipties and duct tape are very wise men!!! They should have won a prize of some sort

Ronnie, I havent used them yet, but they made the little 7.5 foot go to a big ol 9.5 foot That would be perfect for you with all the commercial you got.

Let me know when you go to get a new truck, I wanna help pick it out. Truck shopping is more fun than mower shopping,lol

Ahhhh my truck is lighter now. Took the plow and crap off. You never know, I may be able to go out and do a few clean-ups I didnt get to....providing the weather holds out. And yes, there is green grass already


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, No problem, if the weather keeps up it might be sooner then you think


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL, yeah I am doubting the winter though. I wish I could do clean-ups till february, sit on my arse for a month or two, then hit spring like a bat out of hell!!!!!!payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, Im off to a good start  

Hope it keeps this pace up


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sounds like you are. I hope it keeps up for you too!!!!:salute: Ronnie, your phone is busy, lol. Call me


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL ok it might be because i'm on the phone!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

it seems like ron has a snow machine hanging over his area. how many days have you plowed or worked in dec so far? 

was thinking about putting wings on my plow but havent decided yet. 

i have a question.... on friday i noticed my plow would very slowly( not visible) creep down when i had it all the way up and was driving to diff jobs. i was told it couild be a bad seal or something. 
Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn, we have services our accounts every day since last saturday. I'm doing invoices tonight, i'll give you the stats but. We've had 2 snows, and pushed about 5 times already. Salted about 8 times


----------



## RhinoL&L

thats good payup if youre looking for a new TRUCK you might want to look into FORDS. LOL 

I hope the weather keeps up this winter for us in central ohio like it was this week!

Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

Maybe you didnt read right, I want a real Truck 

Yea, I think the snow belt has moved south !!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think it moved south too!!! You guys are all talking snow, and I am ready to pull the trailer back out and do some more finals!!! I like cleanups though, morepayup


----------



## f250man

Ron if you want a real truck why you buying a chevy. lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;450021 said:


> Maybe you didnt read right, I want a real Truck
> 
> Yea, I think the snow belt has moved south !!


ya u guys suck  if i dont get some snow to play with soon i am gonna :crying:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;450054 said:


> I think it moved south too!!! You guys are all talking snow, and I am ready to pull the trailer back out and do some more finals!!! I like cleanups though, morepayup


everything is sopposed to make payup if not ur doing something wrong


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;448272 said:


> josh that is good to hear. sounds like we will all be out again
> 
> time to get ready for another lang day. be heading off top bed after the weekly planner on the weather channel good night fellas


Well, here is thr story behind the misspelling here. On thursday morning I had an accident wirth a snow blower. Yep I was not heeding my own advice. Snow blower was clogged that my brother was using. so we shut it down and I cleaned oyu t the intake. Start it back up an noticed the shoot was clogged. Thought nothing of it put my hand down ther to push snow down. Next thing I know I am pulling my hand back out in pain. Yep I scvrewd up and paid tth piper on it. Got the middle finger on my left had also got a couple odf other fingers but no damage t to them.Anyway got a broken middle finger and a cut that took 3 stiches. Going to ortho surgeon on Fridaty to get it checked by them. It was clean break so no pins as of yet. Just in a splint right now and possibly a cast next week.

So guys don't do this, I can be the poster child on this one for us ohio guys Am in some pain but have perrcocet for that and I am taking right now do to the chnce of having to go lout later on.I am trying to suck up as much pain a s possible so I don't do something else stupid. Took my first one last night b4 going to bed. Helped but I was out checking lots at 6:30am.

Sorry for th long post guys hope eeryone is doing good and sorry about the typing.


----------



## WALKERS

JP
Sorry about the finger wow you guys always have to stay on your toes.
Tom
You are right we need to get finals done as well got the Christmas cards done today. Lots and lots of cards. I can still taste the GLUE.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sorry to hear that JP!!!! Gotta stay on your fingers!!!!! LOL, I mean toes

Josh, yeah def. time to get the finals wrapped up!!!! Dont have many, but enough for somepayup

KGR, I make money snow or scaping, but I make a hell of a lot more in the Growing season than the Snowing season


----------



## Young Pup

thanks Josh tom. 

Same here on the cleanups. When this melts i need to go out and get some oak leaves picked up. 

To clarify I am not taking any pain pills tonight although i would love to.


----------



## RhinoL&L

JP are we supposed to get freezing rain tonight? i have heard a wintry mix and also straight rain not sure what to believe. is the pain any better yet?

Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp, hope ur finger feels better buddy.

It will be awile before i'll be doning clean ups. Tom need any help?

KGR u guys havent got much snow either?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;450357 said:


> Jp, hope ur finger feels better buddy.
> 
> It will be awile before i'll be doning clean ups. Tom need any help?
> 
> KGR u guys havent got much snow either?


no we have had about 3or4 inchs total so far i have only drop plow twice. the second time was just to get the sun to melt it out. usally we get the lake effect not yet this year but then again last year we didnt start pushin till jan


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

jp u gotta watch those silly blowers or they will get u. i hope u didnt screw up ur hand to bad. ps. i have two broken fingers i dont know when i got them and i dout there gonna heal i keep forgetting about them. boom then smash my hand on something eles. one day i am gonna get smarter


----------



## f250man

I did the same thing a few years back in a commercial wood chipper it got clogged up and I opened it while shut off and was cleaning it out and wasn't watching what I was doing and got my fingers smashed in the discharge blades. had a cast on for weeks till they healed.


----------



## SnowGuy

*Anybody That Can Install Strobes in NW Ohio ???*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am looking for someone that can do some custom installation and wiring of strobes / led light bar on my 2005 F-350 Crew Cab King Ranch pick-up. I have done my own for years, however, I have developed some severe back problems and cannot get around like I used to. Please call me at 419-675-5281 or e-mail me at [email protected] to discuss schedule and price. THANKS for the help !!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Snow Guy, Welcome to the site, make sure you check out the get together were planing.
- What Type of lighting are you planing on doing where are you at in NW?

JP, there you go we could have a strobe party


----------



## RhinoL&L

is jp putting strobes in his truck too?


----------



## SnowGuy

Ron,

Thanks for the reply ! Already have Sho-Me LED/Strobe combo mini bar mounted on Back Rack to cigar lighter. Want to have it hard wired to factory Upfitter Switches in the dash. Have two sets of strobes (4 each). to get mounted. Clear strobes in the back-up lights and in the front turn signals. Have a set (4) of amber micro-thins, want to put two in the grill and two on the back rack. I have a heated garage that the work could be done in (probably could arrange adult beverages also) LOL. Forgot, my truck is a 2005 F-350 Crew Cab SWB King Ranch diesel with 8'2" Boss poly V and a SnowEx 1075 swing way spreader.

Wife and I are thinking of coming to Mansfield next Saturday providing it does not snow (women are allowed aren't they?) Looking forward to meeting some of the guys that I have seen on here ! :waving:


----------



## RhinoL&L

yes women are allowed as far a i know. tom is bringing his wife and if we had wifes we would bring them. all are welcome...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ronnie, sounds like we are going to have a strobe party, LOL. I can come help too, I am always a good gopher......go fer this and go fer that, LOL. Since Ron is the strobe guy

Come on down, the more the merrier. Just RSVP with Clapper, he is doing the reservations


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, yea snow guy said he has a heated shop and he could supply our drink of the day. Road Trip!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

we need to get jp in on the strobe party so he can get into all those tight spaces with his 8s that us bigger guys cant get into. LOL im not trying to start another round on jp here but just thought id add that. 

oh yeah that is bad i cant rag on him because he cant get on here to type and defend himself. i wont kick you while youre down jp.... i dont know about ron and tom though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea he can give us a Hand, but only on hand, cause his other is in pain. 

Hope he had all is invoices done, because we know he cant count as high now LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No Shawn, I am gonna let him slide till the meet and greet. Gotta save up my material 

His little child hands and size 8's would be perfect for wiring strobes, LMAO


----------



## RhinoL&L

HAHA:waving: yeah better save up because he has been saying he is coming out full force! lol jk


----------



## SnowGuy

Thanks guys, have to gofor now, going to Fostoria, Ohio to look at 4WD tractor to add to the fleet, talk to you later.

Jerry T.
Kenton, Ohio


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, I kinda feel bad for him right not.


On the same not, I dont know that my big hands would find in the blower.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;450622 said:


> LOL, I kinda feel bad for him right not.
> 
> On the same not, I dont know that my big hands would find in the blower.


i hear you on that one ron

he had trouble loading the salt spreader the other day. i will be sure to write this down in my notes....


----------



## f250man

Tom check your p.m.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Tom Check your PM !!!


----------



## Young Pup

thanks for all the well wishes guys. i see som of you are picking on a 9 digit guy. 

no to much pain right now, it usually starts hurting later in the day. not bad typing here for doing it one handed, 

i got a fax to give estimates for some lawncare accountts that i do. 

dang i just cant type as fast with one hand


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea your going pretty good, for one handed, its still better then Old towler LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey jp good to hear that your pain has subsided some.. im sure that percocet isnt hurting you either. 

hah ron, youre right!


----------



## Clapper&Company

If its a slow winter, you could sell them


----------



## Young Pup

that is funny ron

Shawn I was in bed by 11 last night got up and went by the church an raduio station at 6:30 they were just wet. Pauls was a skating rink did you salt that?

shawn I have actually only have taken one of them.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Pm checked!!!!

JP, I think your spelling is better than Ronnie's, LOL!!!! Now you gotta wear sandals so you can look down and count your toes easily too

Im sure he is doing just fine with the percocet


----------



## Young Pup

who is under the ice storm warning?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp, SaMe HeRe WeNt OuT ThIs MoRInG BuT all WaS WeT AlSo


----------



## Young Pup

oh by the way I need to do invoicing for nov lawcare today. that ought to funm


----------



## Clapper&Company

ToM WhAtS WrOnG WiTh My SpElLiNg ???


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You misspell things occasionally. Just busting your chops, LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

Jp- i dont think pauls was a skating rink! i got up to go to the church this morning and pauls but everything was just wet!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;450688 said:


> Jp- i dont think pauls was a skating rink! i got up to go to the church this morning and pauls but everything was just wet!


thought i had one on you. Just making sure you were up is all. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL JP keep him on his toes,


----------



## Young Pup

i am going out to look at these props see ya later.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom LOL Make the hippy do it !!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;450693 said:


> LOL JP keep him on his toes,


ui sure in the heck will try thst is for sure.


----------



## Clapper&Company

You better


----------



## f250man

Tom do you need me to wipe you nose to. To go with that whining


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, Email me a list, so I know what needs done when I get there LOL


----------



## f250man

Tom shouldn't you be working and not playing on the computer.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Steve,


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

My computer acts as camoflauge!!! That or I will hide under the bed. 

The hippie is still sleeping Ron.

I take it that it is my turn to have my chops busted since JP is down and out, lol.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL No i'm done with you to my frined, It was Steves Idea LOL

I need to start invoicing but i'm draging my feet


----------



## f250man

It's alright I'll buy you a beer later.  Ok Ron I'll get you later. LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

This is why i hide from u guys when u start pickin on people. just keep my mouth shut and i cant get in any trouble.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL. Kevin, do you fell Left Out???? 

Are you coming to the meet?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;450854 said:


> LOL. Kevin, do you fell Left Out????
> 
> Are you coming to the meet?


id rather be left out and left alone. and if i could afford the gas i would but its a haul


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm sure you could Truck pool


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

well if anybody has space for me. ill ride i am skinny but 6ft


----------



## Clapper&Company

I would but It would be hard for us to meet up.

I'm sure Tom would have room In the LawnGuy for you


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its toms family riding with him? for anybody going south on 271 i could probably dump my truck at havard in one of the shopping centers or something ? or i live right off the happer exit on 422 nestles building is right at that exit. if somebody has room just let me know ill figure it out.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom & his wife. I'm going Rt 30 To wooster


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;450900 said:


> Tom & his wife. I'm going Rt 30 To wooster


i just lookd at the map ur way outta the way. its probably just as far for u as it for me


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep, THats why I didnt offer  Id be more then happy to let u ride but u looked at the map so u know


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You could ride down with me and the wife. We are bringing my truck, so we will all be sitting close. You could drive your truck, I dont think an F150 will use any more gas than my 2500. I bet you wouldnt use but a 1/4 tank or so. Just let me know


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;451033 said:


> You could ride down with me and the wife. We are bringing my truck, so we will all be sitting close. You could drive your truck, I dont think an F150 will use any more gas than my 2500. I bet you wouldnt use but a 1/4 tank or so. Just let me know


id probably use 40 bucks in gas and i dont feel like takin my 500 lbs of ballast out to eliminate the road wagon feel. if uand ur wife dosent mind ill ride with u ill kick ya 20 bucks for the ride


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im sure she wont care. That would just give her an excuse to ride in the middle, lol. She is only 5'2. Dont worry, I am a skinny 6 foot tall snowplow/lawn guy myself, LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;451065 said:


> Im sure she wont care. That would just give her an excuse to ride in the middle, lol. She is only 5'2. Dont worry, I am a skinny 6 foot tall snowplow/lawn guy myself, LOL


haha alright then ill shoot u a pm


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Now I just have to clean all of my crap out of the cab. It kinda smells like dirt and old Copenhagen........traditional landscaper truck


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;451069 said:


> Now I just have to clean all of my crap out of the cab. It kinda smells like dirt and old Copenhagen........traditional landscaper truck


only for the wife i have been in some nasty rides with smelly mexicans in the middle of summer ill deal with it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Been there done that my friend, LOL Yeah, but it wasnt cold, so you could put down the windows. That and I have so much sh** crammed behind the seats, they barely go all the way back. It needs done anyway, so it isnt a stinky turd all winter, LOL. My trucks adopt my odors very quickly, especially after chili night


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;451091 said:


> Been there done that my friend, LOL Yeah, but it wasnt cold, so you could put down the windows. That and I have so much sh** crammed behind the seats, they barely go all the way back. It needs done anyway, so it isnt a stinky turd all winter, LOL. My trucks adopt my odors very quickly, especially after chili night


dang those cloth seats


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

How did you guess??? Yeah, when I do get a new truck, it is going to have the leather/vinyl seats. Less fart absorbent,lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, I wouldn't have any thing to do with the smell would I


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;451117 said:


> How did you guess??? Yeah, when I do get a new truck, it is going to have the leather/vinyl seats. Less fart absorbent,lol


noway man my skinny butt is cold enough in the winter time



Clapper&Company;451168 said:


> Tom, I wouldn't have any thing to do with the smell would I


and ur stink travels along way to smell up his truck if that is the case


----------



## Clapper&Company

You must not know how many times I have been it that Truck 

It wasnt but 2 week ends ago, we were hanging out the window


----------



## RhinoL&L

i know what you mean about leather seats. i hate getting into a truck and freezing my butt off from ice cold leather and getting burnt from it in the summer.


----------



## RhinoL&L

i guess we will have to buy some beano for ron and tom. LOL

how did those invoices go ron?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep got them done at 5:30 Only 4 hours to get them done.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;451224 said:


> You must not know how many times I have been it that Truck
> 
> It wasnt but 2 week ends ago, we were hanging out the window


i dont even wanna know


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;451229 said:


> i guess we will have to buy some beano for ron and tom. LOL
> 
> how did those invoices go ron?


i guess its a good thing ill have a window seat riding back with tom then huh?


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah it sounds like toms truck has a landfill in it LOL jk tom

so is everyone driving their trucks to the meet? i know kevins not but just thought id ask. last i heard everyone was but i dont know.

i will be driving my truck because i dont have another car.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

aww i am gonna feel outta place the only boy who dosent have his truck. ill have to print pics so i can be like ya this is mine.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No I dont have a landfill in my truck, lol. Just some tools and other paper and what not. Not trash though. And it needs a good window cleaning and a quick vacuum done and it will be 100% like new, lol. 

Beano does not work, it just makes it all worse!!!! This is comming from experience.

Yes I am driving my truck. Shawn, you driving the new F250??


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, Applebees will go from a 12 to 345,8979,987097 by the time were all done there


----------



## RhinoL&L

tom i will be driving the new ford F250. from the way you talk i might bring you a pack of air fresheners


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am gonna grab some before I head down there, dont wanna kill KGR, LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

ron what truck are you driving? if youre driving a trcuk

haha yeah you dont need to punish kgr just because he needed a ride


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn i'll be there also, better bring a case.....

Calling to by stocks right now


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn I dont know which truck yet.


Thinking of drivng the yugo to save on fule


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;451281 said:


> ron what truck are you driving? if youre driving a trcuk
> 
> haha yeah you dont need to punish kgr just because he needed a ride


haha ya know i must need a ride really bad if i am riding with a guy whos got bad gas and a chevy


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'll drive down and pick u up in my car


----------



## f250man

Tom I got some pics of the wings on for Joe wear are yours? I also got emails on 2 drive shafts already so it looks like I will be in business soon.


----------



## Young Pup

i see the server is still screwed up. i on/t be on long. it takes me long enough to type replies as it is


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah those smelly stinky people drive smelly stinky cars. 

now those people who drive those fords.... 

jk lol guys

ok well im going to go. talk to you guys later,


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;451303 said:


> yeah those smelly stinky people drive smelly stinky cars.
> 
> now those people who drive those fords....
> 
> jk lol guys
> 
> ok well im going to go. talk to you guys later,


i dno its still a toss up maybe i need to haul my truck down there just to be cool and stink free


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Just pin your nose


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

well hey if i drive i can bring that salt spreader with me and sell it to one of u people cheap
http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc210/kgrland/?action=view&current=9a04882a.pbw


----------



## Clapper&Company

HOw much u want for it?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;451337 said:


> HOw much u want for it?


u can have it for 150


----------



## Clapper&Company

What are u got for it?


----------



## f250man

Ron did you call on those plow wings? Tom said he would pick them up for you.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;451344 said:


> What are u got for it?


it didnt come with a controler they come from snow ex with a single speed they sell a varible speed control for it. i mean theres really nothing to it u pull the gate open turn it on and away u go turn the switch off close the gate and ta da. i just got it tore it all apart cleaned everything i could primer paint new hardware and what u see in the pic is the final product i just have no need for it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea it really to small for me, just asking. 

I'm looking for a Vbox if any one knows of one.. 

Steve no not yet.


----------



## f250man

What are you waiting for. Forget this server. Im going to bed later guys.


----------



## Clapper&Company

i'll call in the moring. I'm done with it to


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya for the momment the server is better. i was upset last night


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah the server thing got old real fast last night


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;451546 said:


> yeah the server thing got old real fast last night


ya i know and i was tryin to con Ron in to buying my spreader darn thing


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, Id have to sit a guy in the back to keep the filled up


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;451583 said:


> LOL, Id have to sit a guy in the back to keep the filled up


that spreader would be best for a tractor or quad something small that u wouldnt do a ton of salting with


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea it would u dont need it ?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

people here r too cheap for salt and i cant find any new accounts that want salt. and i am not sure if i can even get the hitch out of my truck. its got a locking pin threw it i am not sure where the key is for it. opps


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol cut it off


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;451653 said:


> lol cut it off


i havent had a need to yet. thou its a ball and pintel hitch but the top is like bent i think my dad smashd it into something so its gonna have to come off at some point because i had to beat it open with a sledge this spring when i got it and it hasnt moved since.


----------



## Clapper&Company

i see Fun fun


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

haha so my mom is like ill give u money to drive down there. she thinks i am a loser. well i am cause i have been working since 10 so i guess i missd out on all the friends and hangin out junk.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;451546 said:


> yeah the server thing got old real fast last night


doing better right now that is for sure. I took a pain pill last and I don't like them. had me feeling dizzy and sick to my stomach. time to get back to invoicing for lawncare.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up guys?? Did a little leaves today. Got about a half truck load out of 3 yards, which wasnt too bad. Now I got 4 more calls for clean-ups But it pays, and I dont have to wait for the weather, LOLpayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, did u look at that truck?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ronnie, I didnt see it:crying: I think they moved it or sold it, I will look again tomm


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok thanks buddy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not a problem!!!! I think I will log back in later, that damn server busy crap is going again:realmad: I had to refresh 13 times to get to this page


----------



## Clapper&Company

O man, not that agian.


----------



## Young Pup

iam gone too. this is crazy. dinner time and I would expectr this hopefully later iy will be better


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea if they dont get this fixed soon, im going to give up on haging out on this site.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yea, this is getting old REAL FAST!!!!!!:realmad: I think they need to crack that wallet open and get more bandwidth. Why cant this site have the balls of Lawnsite??


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

snowplow companys dont wanna give more money to a site where we bash there stuff. thou they should its free RandD we break it make it better and they get free info


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Must be Meyer cutting back there advertising dollars, LMAO


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

stupid double post


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL. 

I think FF, had to cut back on there money to P/S since they been giving grandview all the free stuff


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thats what it is!!!! They need to FF the server to help it run smoother


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea they do.


You give that kid a bath yet??? 

- You need to be doing your craigslist thing, to find me a truck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes I gave him a bath. Glad I did, he had poop smeared up his back.......YUCK!!!!

I will hop on craigs right now


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, OMG LOL just like his dad


----------



## VBigFord20

Well, I might come down this weekend. Weather looks decent, and for once it looks like I don't have much to do.

My only hold up right now is the truck goes in on weds because it sounds like it has a bad exhaust manifold, so I'm not sure if I will even have wheels this weekend. I'll figure it out by Friday.


----------



## Clapper&Company

We would love to have you.

Tom is giving rides down, for $20 if you want to hop in with him


I see you turned that lowball guy up also LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;452124 said:


> Well, I might come down this weekend. Weather looks decent, and for once it looks like I don't have much to do.
> 
> My only hold up right now is the truck goes in on weds because it sounds like it has a bad exhaust manifold, so I'm not sure if I will even have wheels this weekend. I'll figure it out by Friday.


take my spot with tom


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin whay u giving your spot up?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;452143 said:


> Kevin whay u giving your spot up?


because my mom said shed pay for the gas she dosent think i have friends isnt that nice of her so i havent decided if i wanna ride or drive i dont wanna be the only dude with out his truck


----------



## Young Pup

i see it is stll slow. check back later


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha we know the real reason you dont want to ride down with tom.... but we wont get into that again!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, Shawn we need ur help on the lowball for beer money post


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah i have been trying to post and have refreshed a lot ill check back latrer.
never mind i guess it went through.

ill get on that right now but it will probably take a while with this great server!


----------



## RhinoL&L

ok well im tired of posting everything 10 times so im going off to watch tv. ill be back on later or in the morning. 

Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company

i know how u feel


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep, I think they need to upgrade from windows 95


----------



## Clapper&Company

There still using Mac w/ the flopy drives.

and 8tracs for sound


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No, I think they got us going thru typewriters and telegraph


----------



## f250man

I think they need to up date there server cause this is real old. Could not even get on the site earlier. Tom I found 6 guys with drive shafts one said he would have it at my door for $120.00


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah they need to get on that and upgrade something...


----------



## Snow-Kid

I don't know if you have seen my thread I started with the pics of my building but they finished up this afternoon on it. I think it turned out really good. Next thing I have to do is get my drains in and concrete floor installed.


----------



## f250man

That looks great. I like the color combination. The roof should last you a long time. Did you insulate it. I hope so or the rain on the roof will drive you crazy.


----------



## f250man

Hey guys see all of you on saturday at the meet and greet. Going out of town or a few days. So I won't be on the site for a while.


----------



## Snow-Kid

f250man;453091 said:


> That looks great. I like the color combination. The roof should last you a long time. Did you insulate it. I hope so or the rain on the roof will drive you crazy.


Yes they put up 1/2 inch insulation on the trusses then put the metal roof on, then I plan on insulating more when I put my ceiling up.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid....Do you know anything about snow coming Wednesday night and Thursday morning? The National Weather Service website is now calling for 1-2 wednesday night and 2-4 thursday.... Heres the link http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...WX&textField1=40.8444&textField2=-84.3394&e=0


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;453106 said:


> Snow-Kid....Do you know anything about snow coming Wednesday night and Thursday morning? The National Weather Service website is now calling for 1-2 wednesday night and 2-4 thursday.... Heres the link http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...WX&textField1=40.8444&textField2=-84.3394&e=0


No not till I read this. Wlio said something about maybe some snow but to early to tell. I don't care at all it can snow all it wants, but i wish the ground would freeze some so I won't dig up stone on my driveways I plow.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;453107 said:


> No not till I read this. Wlio said something about maybe some snow but to early to tell. I don't care at all it can snow all it wants, but i wish the ground would freeze some so I won't dig up stone on my driveways I plow.


Are you plowing for Ricker or are you out on your own? BTW looks like you have a nice project going there on your building!


----------



## Snow-Kid

I am plowing for myself this year. If you ever get in a pinch and need some help give me a call.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;453122 said:


> If you ever get in a pinch and need some help give me a call.


Last year, I can't remember the dates, but the largest storm with all the wind I was at my grandma's (at the corner of ridge rd) for probably 2 hours and thats the times when i need better equipment. A 4-wheeler can't really handly that stuff! If I ever need ya i'll let you know.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas JEEP just told me about this weekend (SAT) we are suppose to be getting a large amount of SNOW. Skyeye is saying this we will see what happens keep those fingers crossed. Alot of moisture in this storm.:bluebounc


----------



## RhinoL&L

i heard snow sat afternoon but mostly sunday

i like that bldg snow kid. wish i had one!


----------



## WALKERS

We are still tracking and watching the models. It could go either way right now. If it comes our way the way we want we could have 5 to 10 on the hight side. Dance everyone Dance. xysportxysport


----------



## Snow-Kid

Thanks for all of the compliments. I hope we get some snow so we all can make somepayup


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;453176 said:


> i heard snow sat afternoon but mostly sunday
> 
> i like that bldg snow kid. wish i had one!


I e-mailed gahnal ansd he thinks we will havw a decent snowfall. no other details though


----------



## RhinoL&L

i hope we can still make this meet and greet work! 

i hope hes right, but it should just come sat evening:redbounce 

i looked on weather.com and they are saying 40 chance of wintry mix sat. then 50 snow sun.


----------



## WALKERS

Rhino and PUP
Go to skyeyeweather.com and take a look.Check the forums.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

early models are saying 4-8 and that is what they are saying cause of course they dont wanna over forcast, time to pray to the snow gods, maybe a sacrificial lamb or something


----------



## WALKERS

SNOW DANCE xysport SNOW DANCE:bluebounc SNOW DANCExysport


----------



## Clapper&Company

We'll if theres snow to be plowed, It will hit my area too I hope


----------



## VBigFord20

My truck is going in for service tommarow.... I better have it back by this weekend....


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;453236 said:


> Rhino and PUP
> Go to skyeyeweather.com and take a look.Check the forums.


thanks josh i will take a look

shawn i just saw on channel 10 they said noon sat to noon sun.


----------



## WALKERS

Pup
It is kinda hard to navigate but if you have any questions on "How To" ask me or JEEP.
It is usually pretty accurate more than most locals.weather guys. Which is still not saying much,


----------



## Clapper&Company

Checked a few weather sites:

Wesday 80% Sleet, Frezzing rain for us. 
Thursay 3"
Sat 3"


----------



## Young Pup

Josh you would not happen to be Mr Plow on there would you?


----------



## Clapper&Company

went to the site, not sure what to do.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Young Pup;453389 said:


> Josh you would not happen to be Mr Plow on there would you?


nope thats me


----------



## WALKERS

Clapper
Hey it is a paid sight need logins and passwords. The homepage is public thou. Go to the bottom of the page and check out the radars. Plus I think you can check out the Forums as well. :waving:


----------



## WALKERS

Hey guys my weather in my sig says it is sunny out at 10 O'clock. All I see is bright X mas lights. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

i thought it was one of you guys. looks to be good reading on there.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey JEEP what is it saying now.payup or :crying:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;453424 said:


> Hey JEEP what is it saying now.payup or :crying:


alittle unsure


----------



## stcroixjoe

i just watched the news and they are talking about some snow sat night into sunday for us and they said its a major east coast storm and were on the wset end of it , my fingers are crossed!!!!


----------



## f250man

I hope it hits like they say it will so I can plow on the weekend before I leave out of town again.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hope it snows too. Supposed to get 1-3 tonite/tommorow, but we shall see. Is being on the west end of the storm a good thing??


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I wish we would get some snow down here. its been omost a week since we pushed any thing


----------



## kc2006

I might be going out to do clean ups tomorrow  anyone wanna go with me? haha. Depends on if it drys out some.

I saw some guys out doing them today, it's soaked out there, I don't know what they're thinkin.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'll be salting in the moring.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;453913 said:


> I might be going out to do clean ups tomorrow  anyone wanna go with me? haha. Depends on if it drys out some.
> 
> I saw some guys out doing them today, it's soaked out there, I don't know what they're thinkin.


i could use cash but its a mess id leave some nasty ruts with the push blower on a yard


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea need a good backpack


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;453944 said:


> yea need a good backpack


ya tell me about it when i get rich ill get one


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;453913 said:


> I might be going out to do clean ups tomorrow  anyone wanna go with me? haha. Depends on if it drys out some.
> 
> I saw some guys out doing them today, it's soaked out there, I don't know what they're thinkin.


Were they usning their mowers? I saw gus out with equipment today too. I need to do some but no way am i putting equipment on lawns. I will use blowers and rakes to do it. Come to think of it, i should have wrote down the addresses and went back and gave them a bid on turf repair. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp, 

Andrew, just called me he said he watched the 5:30 news and they said if the storm tracts the way its looking like it will we could see 6" to a foot


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;453961 said:


> Were they usning their mowers? I saw gus out with equipment today too. I need to do some but no way am i putting equipment on lawns. I will use blowers and rakes to do it. Come to think of it, i should have wrote down the addresses and went back and gave them a bid on turf repair. lol


its all doormant they wont know till spring if they really screwd up the soil structure. soil compaction what a bear


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;453963 said:


> its all doormant they wont know till spring if they really screwd up the soil structure. soil compaction what a bear


If they were using riding mowers, that would tear the crap out of a wet lawn. Hence turf repair.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;453962 said:


> Jp,
> 
> Andrew, just called me he said he watched the 5:30 news and they said if the storm tracts the way its looking like it will we could see 6" to a foot


Who is Andrew? I saw something like that too.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;453966 said:


> If they were using riding mowers, that would tear the crap out of a wet lawn. Hence turf repair.


isnt that y we all learnd the giant 3 point turn thing to avoid that


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp, Andrew is Bossman 92


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;453969 said:


> isnt that y we all learnd the giant 3 point turn thing to avoid that


Yep but who actally uses it?


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;453973 said:


> Jp, Andrew is Bossman 92


Thanks Ron. Could not for the life of me think who it was.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL No problem JP, sorry for not cleaing that up in my first post 

Hows the hand?


----------



## Young Pup

Actually it is hurting like a ^*(&^(*&*(&*(&&*(&(&*(&&^&^%%**(() right now. Just took some advil I might have to take a percocet later on though. 

but thanks for asking:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Why u waving with a middle finger  LOL

A foot of snow, I'm not sure I want that much, did u hear a time frame for that?


----------



## Young Pup

I just saw 2 different forecasts. One has no numbers to it just potential signafacent snow. the other siad 3-5 or 6+ inches. Coming in about noon on Sat as of rightn ow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea how lokg is it going to stay


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;453997 said:


> yea how lokg is it going to stay


If I heard right till mid morning on Sunday.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Wow, thats going to be at lease a inch an hour then


----------



## Young Pup

I think by Thursday night we will know quite a bit mor on this thing.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea for sure,

There saying ice and snow for us tomrrow
I'm just glad we did get that ice from out west


----------



## Young Pup

as of right now it is just rain for us on Thurs. Me too on that ice out west.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Are you ready for a foot of snow?


----------



## Young Pup

No but I will deal with it if we get it. Was out looking at trucks today though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, I need to go look at trucks soon, Got to get Tom in gear so we can go shoping 

Yea, Foot of snow is alot of pushing, It will be a good paying storm.
Might get to break skid loaders, and Cat this week end.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Calling for 1-2 tonite then 3-5 tommorow with some icepayup I dont know what they are saying for Saturday, and Sunday. But hopefully good snowpayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep, Tom we both might be truck shoping after this winter


----------



## RhinoL&L

hah yeah looks like we could see some decent snowflal sat into sun. i havent looked too much yet to see what they are saying for totals. 

i really hope i can still make the meet:crying::crying:

JP are you still going.. ih ope


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;454077 said:


> hah yeah looks like we could see some decent snowflal sat into sun. i havent looked too much yet to see what they are saying for totals.
> 
> i really hope i can still make the meet:crying::crying:
> 
> JP are you still going.. ih ope


As of right this second I am planning on it. It depends on the timing of the snow. I need to check and see what is going on at the church that I do. That is a zero tolerance account.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yep. Hope we can pull it off, might have to leave the trucks at home and drive the yugo.

Jp, you didnt answer your cell


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;454083 said:


> yep. Hope we can pull it off, might have to leave the trucks at home and drive the yugo.
> 
> Jp, you didnt answer your cell


Cause it is sitting in the truck in the console. I am glad nobody did answer that means it is still there. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Thats a good thing then


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah jp you better hope its still there lol. got a call from lesco they got more salt
going to pick up a plalte tomorrow


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;453979 said:


> Yep but who actally uses it?


well i dont but i dont have a rider either


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Morning guys!!!!:waving: I hate wet leaves Had over a yard of them in a tarp in my truck. It rained, snowed then froze in there too. Had to take the wifey to help pull it out of my truck, lol And I pushed about 2 inches of slush off of one place toopayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, About time you make you wife do something. 

We salted a few places had some icy slush.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;454564 said:


> Morning guys!!!!:waving: I hate wet leaves Had over a yard of them in a tarp in my truck. It rained, snowed then froze in there too. Had to take the wifey to help pull it out of my truck, lol And I pushed about 2 inches of slush off of one place toopayup


hmm i guess o i should date stronger girls then huh. i didnt push anything well half of that is i didnt put the plow back on but its all ice slush junk i may go out here in a bit and see cause i dont wanna leave this stuff on the ground to refreeze.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin, Kevin, You cant make any money if you dont push it before it melts !!!

A stronger girl, I think Tom's wife could kick both his & I's @$$ any day of the week LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;454646 said:


> Kevin, Kevin, You cant make any money if you dont push it before it melts !!!
> 
> A stronger girl, I think Tom's wife could kick both his & I's @$$ any day of the week LOL


all my stuff is contract i get money either way. and if thats the case i better keep my mouth shut at the meet.


----------



## Clapper&Company

You have seasonals thats great then. Stay in bed 

We got mostly per push so we service like crazy 

Yep, shes not one to mess with, now the nanny she could drink all of us under the bar.
- ITs pretty well a no win when ur at toms LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

note to self avoid tom's and ya man if its not snow i stay home cause if its ice i am just another fool on the road


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL i hear that


----------



## WALKERS

Sounds like good advice. KG .We are all suppose to get some white stuff we will see.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea lastnight on news saying maybe a foot


----------



## WALKERS

That would be alot of fun and a big headache.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yes it would be.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;454680 said:


> That would be alot of fun and a big headache.


yeah and lots ofpayup


----------



## Young Pup

Here we go guys. Walkers and Jeep that website is addictive too.

weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
One product issued by NWS for: Columbus OH
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
400 PM EST THU DEC 13 2007

...WINTER STORM HEADED FOR THE OHIO VALLEY THIS WEEKEND...

.A MAJOR WINTER STORM IS EXPECTED TO AFFECT THE REGION THIS WEEKEND. A
LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL DEVELOP OVER THE LOWER MISSISSIPPI VALLEY
AND THEN MOVE NORTHEAST TO SOUTHEAST OHIO BY SATURDAY NIGHT. AS
THIS SYSTEM MOVES NORTHWARD IT WILL STRENGTHEN...AND BRING
SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER TO MUCH OF THE OHIO VALLEY.

OHZ045-046-054>056-063-064-141100-
/O.NEW.KILN.WS.A.0004.071215T1100Z-071216T1100Z/
UNION OH-DELAWARE-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...LONDON...
COLUMBUS...NEWARK...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE
400 PM EST THU DEC 13 2007

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH
LATE SATURDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH
LATE SATURDAY NIGHT.

SNOW WILL BEGIN SATURDAY MORNING AS LOW PRESSURE PUSHES NORTHWARD.
THE PRECIPITATION WILL MIX WITH FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET AT TIMES
SATURDAY AFTERNOON. PRECIPITATION MAY CHANGE TO RAIN EAST OF I-71
SATURDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING...BEFORE CHANGING BACK TO ALL SNOW.
TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 8 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE BY SUNDAY
MORNING. SOME ICE ACCUMULATION IS ALSO POSSIBLE.

REMEMBER...A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS CONDITIONS ARE FAVORABLE
FOR HAZARDOUS WINTER WEATHER IN AND CLOSE TO THE WATCH AREA.

HEAVY SNOW AND...OR ICE IS FORECAST TO ACCUMULATE IN THE WATCH AREA
CAUSING HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS. THOSE WITH TRAVEL PLANS IN
THE WATCH AREA ARE ADVISED TO CHOOSE AN ALTERNATE ROUTE...OR
SHOULD USE EXTREME CAUTION IF TRAVEL IS UNAVOIDABLE.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

U.S. Dept. of Commerce
NOAA National Weather Service
1325 East West Highway
Silver Spring, MD 20910
E-mail: [email protected]
Page last modified: May 16, 2007Disclaimer 
Credits 
Glossary 
Privacy Policy 
About Us 
Career Opportunities 
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE: for Safety, for Work, for Fun - FOR LIFE


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I checked the weather. Nothing for me as of yet. Looks like this is gonna be another dam southern storm:realmad: Oh well, you guys be safe and have fun when it does come.


----------



## Young Pup

I want to watch the news at 5 and see what they say. I am going to try to go out after the ortho surgeon looks at my hand on Friday and do some leaf work before this hits.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I fianlly got my clean ups all done yesterday. So I am offically done with landscaping now for '07. Now I get to sit around till January-Febuary when I start signing landscape contracts again and do my winter maint. on the equipment. Hope all goes well with the ortho for ya JP:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom you can alway plow with me


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Just checked the storm watch for us in Northwest Ohio and it says 6-8" and then blowing snow saturday night and sunday....gonna be crazy if we get that much but payuppayup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just watched the news, they wouldnt give us snow accums expected:angry: I dont know if that is a good thing or not. They said after this front rolls thru Sat-Sun, the cold air is supposed to bring out the lake effect machinepayup-hopefully I wish they could give estimates, other than good shovelable snow


----------



## Pirsch

OK guys...SW Ohio is forecasted 4-8 inches..."Sounds like my old lady!" just on Saturday... Get the plows out and help me get to and from work...so I can get my walks done!


----------



## Young Pup

one guy says 3-5, 2 guy says 3-6, 3 says I will tell you on Friday. This storm is just now forming and they still don't have clue as to what the track will be. Maybe later tonight they will


----------



## kc2006

They're saying a dusting only here now  snow belt is gunna see 2-4. Hopefully we get something. Saturday is suppossed to be bad here.


----------



## Pirsch

Either way...I have to work at the hospital this weekend... Going to play heck getting out when it hits...And the room mates are afraid to use my snow blower!


----------



## daveintoledo

*where you at..*



Elwer Lawn Care;455043 said:


> Just checked the storm watch for us in Northwest Ohio and it says 6-8" and then blowing snow saturday night and sunday....gonna be crazy if we get that much but payuppayup


are up by pioneer way, you guys get a ggod storm path if you are,

been in three tornados in pioneer over my life, lots of weater...

we aint getting squat....maybe saturday, but i think it will be like today,

(last night, weather guy, "you will definatly see snow when you get up in the am" NOTHING>>>>>)


----------



## Snow-Kid

One weather station said 4-6 inches then the other said 6-8 and the tv stations are in the same town. But I don't care as long as we get something to push and make somepayup


----------



## WALKERS

Pup
Yes that site is full of info from everyone. Rich sent me Email if you want to read I can send it to you or post it. Getting all the last minute calls for snow removal. We will see what happens I will know more by tomorrow is what they are all saying.


----------



## Young Pup

Josh,
I saw that he sent out e-mails today.I joined but am not able to post yet. I am just amazed at all the put on there. I cannot follow all of it but it does make some since. Obviously you must be a paid member to get the e-mails. What are they saying for up here. Can't get a handle on that from what I am reading. I saw JeepCreepin was on a little bit ago. Me I just kept the same screen name.


----------



## WALKERS

PUP
It is kind of long do you want me to post it. I can E mail it to you if you want as well.


----------



## Young Pup

Whatever you want to do. Here is my e-mail [email protected]


----------



## RhinoL&L

just thought id see what the update was. what is everyone hearing now? i still havent looked


----------



## RhinoL&L

anyone know what time they say its supposed to start?

JP- i finally went up and got a pallet of salt! paid 3.70 a bag! same stuff you have


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn I have not heard anymore other than what i posted earlier from our local guys. I don't think the models are in agreement yet.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

daveintoledo;455214 said:


> are up by pioneer way, you guys get a ggod storm path if you are,
> 
> been in three tornados in pioneer over my life, lots of weater...
> 
> we aint getting squat....maybe saturday, but i think it will be like today,
> 
> (last night, weather guy, "you will definatly see snow when you get up in the am" NOTHING>>>>>)


I am not sure where pioneer is..never heard of it...and we are not really in a good storm parth. You know where lima is...I am about 15 miles from there...between van wert and lima if you know where they are.?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;455322 said:


> anyone know what time they say its supposed to start?
> 
> JP- i finally went up and got a pallet of salt! paid 3.70 a bag! same stuff you have


How do you like those bags? easier to handle?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;455355 said:


> How do you like those bags? easier to handle?


yeah i love them! we unloaded the pallet into the garage in a few minutes! i really like how they are more square and stack so good. i think they are easier to grab too.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;455359 said:


> yeah i love them! we unloaded the pallet into the garage in a few minutes! i really like how they are more square and stack so good. i think they are easier to grab too.


That is what I thought too. Do they have a lot up there still?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;455365 said:


> That is what I thought too. Do they have a lot up there still?


they way u two r buying it i dout it


----------



## Clapper&Company

You know where in for fun, When the weather guys dont know whats going on


----------



## WALKERS

That was what I was thinking, The weather is working out good so far. Rain at night cloudy during the day. We finished up 6 cleanups in the last couple days. Friday looks good for a couple more as well.


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;455366 said:


> they way u two r buying it i dout it


I only got one pallet from them. Just wondering if I should go get another just in case for this weekend. lol:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;455375 said:


> I only got one pallet from them. Just wondering if I should go get another just in case for this weekend. lol:waving:


i would if they still have it dont wanna get caught with ur pants down. And ron do the weather guys ever know?


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;455379 said:


> i would if they still have it dont wanna get caught with ur pants down. And ron do the weather guys ever know?


Hey you leave my pants out of this.:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;455385 said:


> Hey you leave my pants out of this.:waving:


o thats right i forgot with ur lack of fingers its hard to button those these days


----------



## Clapper&Company

When they dont want to say total snow fall.

You know this is the same type of system that hit us last feb. !!!!!

You know last winter panned out to be about the same as the winter 77 and so far this winter is been like 88. So were on the right track


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;455387 said:


> o thats right i forgot with ur lack of fingers its hard to button those these days


I have my belt on so they won't fall down. I know that is the trend now a days to wear them around you ankles but I will pass.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well the meet & greet has been called off.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah JP, I bet those size 8's wouldnt do very good at holding up your pants, lol. But I think for sure no go on the meet and greet Sat. We need to be rested, fueled and ready for this hossa. If this pans out to be like Ron is talking, we are getting buried. I think I am gonna find the guy I used last year with a skid, I might need it


----------



## Burkartsplow

is there snow coming are way. I have been sleeping like i said. give me a call if it starts..


----------



## Clapper&Company

Skid would be good.

I got our skid line up. Also got one from the dealer ship on hold 
Called my guy the cat loader is ready to roll also.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;455418 said:


> Skid would be good.
> 
> I got our skid line up. Also got one from the dealer ship on hold
> Called my guy the cat loader is ready to roll also.


ronnie if u get behind give me a call ill drag my couzin in the boro out of bed for u


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well, they gave more info tonite. 6-12 inches or so and this will be a full on Nor'Easterpayuppayup Coupled with lake effect at the end of the systempayuppayup Get ready boys!!!!!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;455493 said:


> Well, they gave more info tonite. 6-12 inches or so and this will be a full on Nor'Easterpayuppayup Coupled with lake effect at the end of the systempayuppayup Get ready boys!!!!!!!!


rats means ill have to put the plow back on. o well ill do that today bring on the snow man


----------



## RhinoL&L

i just saw the weather and they are calling for rain/ mix here sat. during the day then snow in the evening and overnight total accumulations of 2-5 in. i hope we get a big 6-12... i dont care for all that freezing rain/ mixed precip

yeah i agree about calling off the meet and greet. we will just have to reschedule. 

anyone got any dates lol!


----------



## Clapper&Company

KGRlandscapeing;455458 said:


> ronnie if u get behind give me a call ill drag my couzin in the boro out of bed for u


Kevin, Sounds good, but I'f i'm getting slamed You guys will mostliky have snwo too, hows that going to work??


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Today is truck prep day. Gonna make sure it is 100% ready to Git R Done!!!!! 

Im sure we will have time in January to have the meet!!! Just gotta be more up and up on the weather, LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;455697 said:


> Kevin, Sounds good, but I'f i'm getting slamed You guys will mostliky have snwo too, hows that going to work??


my couzin just has a plow and no accounts he faild to think about getting them in the fall hes not to sharp


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin, I got you. I'll keep it in mind. 

PM me your phone number


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Truck is done and ready to roll now. I saw Willoughby's service dept getting 2 tandem truck loads of salt, and Eastlake was too. So something big is def. on its way!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm woking on it, Just got done with lunch, and picking up stuff from Napa. 
Now i'm on my way back to the shop


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thats good Ron. Better get those trucks ready to roll!!!! Who knows really what this storm is gonna deliver, but you dont wanna be caught with your pants down!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

So what is everyone else here supposed to get?? We are in the book right now for 8-12 or more!!!!! Oh this is gonna be goodpayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Omost ready !!!!! Just got back from NAPA for the 2nd time


----------



## RhinoL&L

they still dont know what the @$#k their talking about here... i have heard 1-3, 2-5, 3-5, 4-6, 4-8 and some say up to a 1/4 in of ice i dont want that.... im hoping we get the 4-8 but who knows!:bluebounc


----------



## VBigFord20

Being in the "secondary belt" I have herd everything from an inch to a foot. Plow's on, bed is loaded with salt. Lights work (except my KC backup lights, waiting on a replacement part from KC thanks to a shorted socket). Tanks full, radio works, CB works, phone works...I'm ready to go.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;456190 said:


> Being in the "secondary belt" I have herd everything from an inch to a foot. Plow's on, bed is loaded with salt. Lights work (except my KC backup lights, waiting on a replacement part from KC thanks to a shorted socket). Tanks full, radio works, CB works, phone works...I'm ready to go.


i am ready to roll to plows back on except i think i got a tire losing air i gotta be sure to keep an eye on that. lights and strobes r good to go, tanks full thank god gas was under 3, snow blower gas is mixed too if all eles fails


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin, shoot a can of fix a flat in there. It will hold you fine then. No need to get a flat in the middle of the storm!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;456221 said:


> Kevin, shoot a can of fix a flat in there. It will hold you fine then. No need to get a flat in the middle of the storm!!!!


i believe i have the paper they said they just fixed when i went in for an oil change. i always carry a can with me.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Where do yo get your oil changes done?? I never beleive those places, hence why I do it myself!!! But it sounds like the bead is not making a good seal with the rim. Next week I would take it to a tire shop and have them unseat the tire, put some sealer on there and you should be good to go!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

well my dads friend is the manager of the local monro muffler so i get them cheap cause there crappy but it cost me 20 in oil and a filter so its a wash i guess and my dad has changed these over twice which is y i think it the bead. come spring or get some nice weather me and my cuz will do it he works at ford.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, doing things yourself kinda cuts out the error part a bit. 20 dollars isnt too bad I guess for an oil change. It costs me about 23 bucks to do mine. And that is with 6 qts of oil and filter


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas who is getting all the snow around here. I would be happy with anything. Oil changes cost me $70.00. 15 quarts of oil.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Josh, I think we are gonna be the snow winners this time!!!! (hopefully) 70 dollars for an oil change, sheesh!!!!!


----------



## WALKERS

Gotta love those deisel  I hope we get something down here at least.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, I think when I get a new truck, I am going diesel. Duramax/Ally for sure though!!!!! 

For your sake, I hope you get something as well!!! Be nice if we all can share in this one!!!!payup


----------



## JeepCreepn01

walkers you watch apuzzo?? hes still saying we should be good but looks like it will be later in the day


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

From the looks of it, none of us are gonna see it till later in the evening Saturday/early Sunday. 

To all that get snow: Be safe and bring CAMERAS!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;456175 said:


> they still dont know what the @$#k their talking about here... i have heard 1-3, 2-5, 3-5, 4-6, 4-8 and some say up to a 1/4 in of ice i dont want that.... im hoping we get the 4-8 but who knows!:bluebounc


Look at this. It still looks as if we are close to the heaviest amounts.

http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness


----------



## Young Pup

JeepCreepn01;456312 said:


> walkers you watch apuzzo?? hes still saying we should be good but looks like it will be later in the day


I guessed I have been signed in all day there. That place is going crazy. I can't wait till later on and see what he is saying.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Just got home from work and saw a good thing...

Saturday: Periods of snow, mainly after 1pm. High near 30. East wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%.* New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible*.

Saturday Night: Periods of snow possibly mixed with sleet. The snow could be heavy at times. Areas of blowing snow after 1am. Low around 23. East wind around 15 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New snow and sleet accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible. *
Sunday: Periods of snow with areas of blowing snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 26. Blustery, with a north wind around 20 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible*.

So do the math...8-15" !!!! not really gonna be fun pushing with a atv though


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Doesnt sound too fun at all on an ATV!!!!! have you considered a plow truck??? I hope we get all they are calling for and then some. I am ready for a good storm!!payup


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;456341 said:


> Doesnt sound too fun at all on an ATV!!!!! have you considered a plow truck??? I hope we get all they are calling for and then some. I am ready for a good storm!!payup


Well heres the thing...i have a 04 1500 4x4 loaded...i would love to have a plow but i don't own the truck...it was my grandpa's truck and then he passed and my grandma has not wanted to sell it (cs i would buy it) so she just lets us use the truck! So my parents will not let me do anything to it till i buy it. But if i want to spend 15-20,000 on a truck i would much rather have a 2500 or f250 or something bigger so i can plow...but the only thing is that the truck now is loaded and it would be hard to pass up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

If you do mostly drives, that 1500 will handle a 7.5 foot plow no prob and not be too big. You are from lawnsite with the red 1500 right and had your trailer in your barn buried in 6 inches of mud correct??? That is a nice truck!!! Who says you need a 20k truck to plow with?? I will bet any money for 4-6 grand you can find a nice F250 or 2500 with a plow and keep your 1500 lookin nice and clean!!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;456363 said:


> If you do mostly drives, that 1500 will handle a 7.5 foot plow no prob and not be too big. You are from lawnsite with the red 1500 right and had your trailer in your barn buried in 6 inches of mud correct??? That is a nice truck!!! Who says you need a 20k truck to plow with?? I will bet any money for 4-6 grand you can find a nice F250 or 2500 with a plow and keep your 1500 lookin nice and clean!!!!


ya i'm from lawnsite with the truck stuck in the mud.. I know i don't need a 20,000 truck but it would also be my personal car and i dont' want a cheap old truck or two trucks...i was raised with everything nice and in a family that seems to work all the time... And i always want to buy things new for the waranty and such because my dad always says how he had the beaters when he was young and he put more money into them to keep them running. I'm sure if i fould a good used plow next year and i own a truck i will buy one. This was really my first year so everything is taking off really fast.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well, there is nothing wrong with nice things. I started it with my 94 GMC K2500 with a 350 and 143,000 miles and paid 3800 bucks for it. It was in mint shape, and never plowed before. I put a new 7.5 Meyer on it and it was a plowing tank. I also drove it daily, to school and all. I can agree with the warranty thing, but why not save the $$$, get a decent truck, put a new plow on and make the cash and save it till you can buy a new truck with no miles and a good warranty.JMO and not trying to be a dick. Good luck with the snow and be careful out there!!!!!


----------



## WALKERS

I have no idea what we are getting here. So I am kicking back with some CORONAS and waiting to see what pans out. Cheers felas. You guys becareful out there if you go out. If me and JEEP get to go out I will get some more pics.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You enjoy those coronas Josh. I will sit here and enjoy my can of Mt.Dew, LOL. I am gonna come out on this storm like a spider monkey wired on mountain dew, LMAO I will for sure get some pics out there too!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

looks like we could get 1-3 or 3-6 from those mapos form jp... oh well ill take anything plowable! but i would really like a BIG storm soon!. that would make for some good pics

Bbe sure to take your cameras out tomorrow and take lots of pics!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Shawn, I posted this already, but this may help:

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
913 PM EST FRI DEC 14 2007

...WINTER STORM TO AFFECT OHIO AND PENNSYLVANIA THIS WEEKEND...

.A STORM SYSTEM WILL MOVE TO THE OHIO VALLEY BY SUNDAY MORNING. IT
WILL BE A SIGNIFICANT STORM. THERE IS STILL SOME QUESTION AS TO
THE EXACT TRACK AND STRENGTH OF THE STORM. MOST OF THE AREA WILL
SEE HEAVY SNOW BUT THE SNOW MAY MIX WITH OR CHANGE TO SLEET AND
FREEZING RAIN MAINLY EAST OF INTERSTATE 71 SATURDAY NIGHT.
PRECIPITATION WILL CHANGE BACK TO ALL SNOW ON SUNDAY. WINDS WILL
INCREASE SUNDAY AND PRODUCE CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW
BY SUNDAY AFTERNOON.

OHZ011>014-020>023-031>033-038-089-PAZ001>003-151015-
/O.CON.KCLE.WS.W.0006.071215T2100Z-071217T0900Z/
CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-MEDINA-SUMMIT-PORTAGE-
TRUMBULL-WAYNE-STARK-MAHONING-HOLMES-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-
NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON...
JEFFERSON...MEDINA...AKRON...RAVENNA...WARREN...WOOSTER...
CANTON...YOUNGSTOWN...MILLERSBURG...ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...
MEADVILLE
913 PM EST FRI DEC 14 2007

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM SATURDAY TO
4 AM EST MONDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM SATURDAY TO
4 AM EST MONDAY FOR ALL OF NORTHEAST OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP ACROSS NORTHEAST OHIO AND NORTHWEST
PENNSYLVANIA SATURDAY AFTERNOON. THE SNOW MAY MIX WITH SLEET AND
FREEZING RAIN SATURDAY NIGHT....ESPECIALLY SOUTH OF INTERSTATE
80... FROM AKRON TO CANTON...MILLERSBURG AND YOUNGSTOWN.

PRECIPITATION WILL CHANGE BACK TO ALL SNOW SUNDAY MORNING BEFORE
TAPERING TO SNOW SHOWERS SUNDAY NIGHT. ICE ACCUMULATIONS COULD BE
UP TO A THIRD OF AN INCH. STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS
COULD REACH 8 TO 12 INCHES NEAR LAKE ERIE WITH 4 TO 6 INCHES FROM
MILLERSBURG TO YOUNGSTOWN. LOCATIONS ACROSS THE HIGHER TERRAIN OF
NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA COULD SEE 12 TO 20 INCHES OF TOTAL SNOWFALL
BY EARLY MONDAY MORNING. WINDS WILL INCREASE SUNDAY AND PRODUCE
CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW SUNDAY AFTERNOON INTO
SUNDAY NIGHT.

IF YOU HAVE TO GO OUT SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY...STAY UP TO DATE
ON THE LATEST WINTER STORM WARNINGS. BE AWARE THAT DANGEROUS
WINTER TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE LIKELY.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys, I'm in for the night. Got alot of work done in the shop today. Only took 2 trips to Napa, Got to mount the plow on the dump, and put the mud flaps on..


----------



## kc2006

Gunna be alot of running around here, supposed to get 3-6 saturday night/sunday morning which means getting out and getting the churches cleared, then another 3-6 late sunday morning and afternoon, so probably have to go back over them all again for evening services, then hit the schools sunday night. YAY!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Got to love it !!!!


----------



## JeepCreepn01

:crying:looks like we will be getting rain


----------



## Clapper&Company

I was just looking at it. Looks like more of it, will be frezzing rain/ sleet type of stuff. 

Still saying 5" for us


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Still on with 8-12 for us, and they said with near blizzard like conditions Sundaypayuppayup


----------



## Young Pup

JeepCreepn01;456753 said:


> :crying:looks like we will be getting rain


According to that wesite you guys are getting hammered right now. Nothing in Columbus as of yet.


----------



## VBigFord20

And yet, not a flake on the ground just yet, the calm before the storm.

Guess that gives me a few hours to finish my Christmas shopping, eh, who am I kidding, there is still a week to do that.


----------



## Frostysnow

it has officially started here in mansfield!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Frosty, Thanks for the update.

That means it will be to us before long. Details, light snow, white-out ect


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing steady here my guess is 2 down as of now. Isee the mix line has moved over cincy too.


----------



## RhinoL&L

i hope that mix stays south of here! i dont need that mess, and i dont want our accumulations to be cut down. lol

JP said it probably aboiut 2 in down here still going steady!


----------



## RhinoL&L

not really a good time but just thought id post it while i wait for the snow to pile up LOL.

i am going to put a new plow on my new truck. i dont know what plow i should get though. i want a nice boss v but dont see many of them around here. i have heard they are great plows. i dont know if i should get another meyers just because most people have them around here.

what plow do you guys think i should get?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Western V


----------



## Frostysnow

about 3/4 an inch in an hour


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sweet, they says its snowing in Canton, but still nothing here


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Where is my snow???? LOL, it is comming and I am getting impatient. When does everyone plan on going out and plowing??

Shawn, I would say a Boss or Western will do you just fine. I am getting a new plow next year too, a Boss


----------



## VBigFord20

Its snowing here in North Royalton now. Been comming down steady now for about a half hour. A little bit is starting to collect here and there.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, u should go western 

Im waiting on my snow too..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nope, going Boss. I am all about those Boss plows!!!!!! Plus when I get a new truck hopefully a Dmax/Ally 2500HD the Boss will look wonderful hanging on the front of that thing


----------



## Clapper&Company

your getting a new truck this year now?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No, prolly in 09 unless I get rich, LOL Although I may buy a used dump next year and put a plow on that too


----------



## JeepCreepn01

well i just got home from some plowing, had a good 4" on the ground just started raining and getting windy, suppose to maybe get more tonight when rain turns back to snow so we will see


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok, just checking, I'm going to eat lunch, i'll give u a call when i'm done


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Call the cell, me and the wifey are going to the mall:realmad:


----------



## daveintoledo

*thats crazy..*



Sydenstricker Landscaping;457022 said:


> Call the cell, me and the wifey are going to the mall:realmad:


on saturday , before a big storm, right before christmas....ill bet its crasy in there... stay home and watch the weater channel.....


----------



## Clapper&Company

I agree lol. 

Its snowing here now, The deck's covered.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well theres about a 1/2" on the ground now.

I'm going to roll.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i want a wide out or blizzard with the speed wings. u know what i am talkin about just push the button kick out the wing and go again boom its flat boom it short again. i think it would be fun. it startd snowing here surface temps gotta be cold its all stickin. this rate were gonna be going out tonight. keeps up it would be too deep in the morning


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just talked to JP, its turning to mix down there now


----------



## RhinoL&L

just got in from checking a place.... we have a good 3in or so down, but its now changing to sleet/ freezing rain:crying: oh well... how is everyone else doing what do you guys have?

how much you got up there guys?


----------



## Clapper&Company

we got about a inch now, only been snowing about hour now


----------



## f250man

Just got in from kelly's iland and got no snow here yet and didn't see any on the way home either.


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah thats good.... just went outside again and it looks like it is all sleet/frz. rain now


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;457070 said:


> yeah thats good.... just went outside again and it looks like it is all sleet/frz. rain now


u can keep that junk


----------



## RhinoL&L

thanks kevin...lol it is mostly rain here now supposed to see snow later tonight. i say we give all the rain and sleet stuff to the southern guys who dont plow much anymore... josh! lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is snowing good here!!!! But not time to go yet Yeah, keep that junk down there with you guys


----------



## f250man

It snowing here finally.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am probably not going to roll out till 2am or 3, cause it sure aint accumulating that fast


----------



## Snow-Kid

started snowing here around 10 this morning and just looked out side and it stopped snowing. We maybe have 2 inches on the ground and the wind has picked up. So we will see, they are still calling for 10 to 15 inches with winds upto 40 mph


----------



## RhinoL&L

just got in and it is a bunch of slop out there. it has turned to all rain but JP said gahnal said we could get another 4 by tomorrow afternoon!

BE SURE YOU GUYS GET PICS!!!!!!!!!!xysport


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i think in about 45mins i am gonna roll out push off whats there on mine. the guy i am sopposed to be subbin for is sopposed to call he said he didnt figure they would roll till after mid night. but i am gonna clean my stuff so if over night it goes nuts there wont be a foot


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

What a bunch of bull!!!!! This storm can kiss my butt. A lousy inch and a half and now rain. So much for a foot of snow, blizzard like conditions, etc. Oh well there is always next time:angry: I give up


----------



## PlowOrDie

Hi guys...

Can anyone here in this thread give me any information about the legality of running a strobe or rotating beacon, and/or the benefits to using one of these...

thanks in advance


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;457298 said:


> What a bunch of bull!!!!! This storm can kiss my butt. A lousy inch and a half and now rain. So much for a foot of snow, blizzard like conditions, etc. Oh well there is always next time:angry: I give up


its still flakes here i could count them thou


----------



## RhinoL&L

i think it is a good idea to have a strobe because it will help others notice you since you are moving around in areas with people in them. it warns people that you are working and you may not be able to see them. 

i have never been given a hard time for running a strobe. i know other people around here who run them and they have never gotten in trouble.

i think the police understand that we are using it for a reason to try to get noticed and keep oiurselves and others safe.


----------



## PlowOrDie

RhinoL&L;457312 said:


> i think it is a good idea to have a strobe because it will help others notice you since you are moving around in areas with people in them. it warns people that you are working and you may not be able to see them.
> 
> i have never been given a hard time for running a strobe. i know other people around here who run them and they have never gotten in trouble.
> 
> i think the police understand that we are using it for a reason to try to get noticed and keep oiurselves and others safe.


thats what i was thinking...

i was just wondering if there were any offsite links that anyone could find that would have actual documenting of the written law....i have been searching and cannot find anything..

i was out plowing some resi's and i stopped into auto zone for some misc. stuff and picked up a rotating beacon for 20 bucks... was just wondering when it should be turned on and off...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Most of the time I just leave mine on job to job. Never have gotten any crap for it either. I think as long as it is amber, you are smooth sailing.

You may be able to find out thru the BMV site or just google it


----------



## PlowOrDie

yeah i have been googling for 20 minutes. cant find anything LEGIT...

what it if is yellow, and not amber?


----------



## VBigFord20

Amber is legal in Ohio for construction, plowing or towing. Most every truck my dads company has use amber strobes for when they do work close to or on roads.

About 2-3 here, even less by the lake. They say more tommarow into monday, guess we shall see.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep, I plan on taking the plow off the truck tommorow morning. No sense driving around with something useless on the front of it. I think I need to move somewhere that I can do landscaping all year long


----------



## JeepCreepn01

i run strobes in all 4 lights, one in each headlight(clear) and on in each reverse light (clear) and if its snowing or whatever they are on, traveling, plowing wherever and have never been given and second looks, i pass cops all the time


----------



## PlowOrDie

hey... just wanted to tell everyone to go check cleveland's craigslist... check out the household service section....

there are TONS of people advertising on there...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL thanks I will have to check that out!!! Plow or Die, what part of Ohio do you hail from??


----------



## PlowOrDie

Richfield/Brecksville


----------



## PlowOrDie

I think I am just going to run the beacon when I get to the job, or if it is really bad out when I am driving....

I have the small built in yellow lights that run along the top of my dodge... i think that will be enough for when i am not hitting up a job


----------



## PlowOrDie

the one title of one of the ads on CL is :

*Don't let plows ruin your driveway, snow removal the old fashioned way*


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Glad to hear another Cleveland area guy here!!!! 

I run mine when it is bad out and on the jobs, but if it is done snowing, I shut it off job to job. My edge bar is pretty doggone bright, so dont want to blind too many people, LOL

So it wounds like this guy/kid is going around shoveling drives???? LOL at that if we actually get the accums they are talking


----------



## WALKERS

Hey you shouldn't worry about the strobes or the amber/yellow light. Run it all the time when your out plowing. It will cover your ***. Have fun be safe.


----------



## f250man

I hear you Tom about 2" here and now its raining. Time to hand up plowing and just sit around all winter getting fat.


----------



## WALKERS

I will have a few beers for you guys.Cheers.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Anyone need a good Meyer plow and Lesco salt spreader after this season (April)?? I am getting out of this whole snow plowing crap. No more waiting on mother nature to give me snow for me to make money and really making things tight over the winter. No more plowing for me. I cant wait till April 1st, 2008 when all of my contracts are done and overwith. Then it will be time for the impact gun and a few hours in the garage stripping the truck of useless weight and crap

Steve I hear you loud and clear on this plowing junk!!!!

Josh, I am aleady half thru my 12 pack, so I will have another for you too!!!!


----------



## WALKERS

I wouldn't get rid of them yet. It is December for petes sake. We all got some snow and now we are spoiled. We didn't get any snow till the end of Dec and Jan last year. Have ours beers and fatten up. We won't be able to do that in a few more weeks you will see.


----------



## f250man

Thanks Josh but I'm doing great my self it is going to suck if we get the snow they are predicting after all the beer I've had tonight.


----------



## RhinoL&L

we had about 3in or so here before the rain knocked everything down:crying:

havent heard from ron in a while... i bet he is getting tons of snow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes Josh I know, but it puts alot of stress on my family, and they dont deserve that. I can do much better for them then snowplowing. I know it is only December, but geez everyone else here in central Ohio has had a few events, where as us here in the lake effect snow belt have really gotten one good total event. That sucks

Steve, I am in the same boat. The beer is definatly flowing smoothly tonite, LOL

Shawn, I talked to him at 6, he had roughly 6 inches down, so we all know who is Mr. Moneybags this winter


----------



## PlowOrDie

I got hit with the most snow last February and had 0 contracts and landed 3 contracts in FEB!!...

I made ALOT of money... This year I have 5 solid resi contracts that are all in my city and my neighboring cities...

just landed 1 out of the 5 today...

ive been very picky with where i pick up those contracts... I dont want to drive more then 6 miles from my address...im relying on the 1 timers this year again... In mid Feb I made enough money to pay off my truck and plow (bought used) and I used the rest of the profits to get some prepaid insurance for the year...

....thats a little bit about my evolution..

...I gaineed experience plowing with a 2003 Chevy 3500 Dump for 2 years for a landscaping company around here...

taking it to my own level this year on my own.... WE WILL SEE HOW THIS GOES..


----------



## RhinoL&L

he just cant stop plowing! it seems like he is out at least 5 days a week now!


----------



## AESC

hello all from akron/canton area. When will mother nature figure out what she wants to do. snow or rain. bring lots of snow tomorrow. I only have a few local accounts as i got my plow mounted late this season. im looking to sub if anyone is looking. I will drive if the pay is good enough.


----------



## WALKERS

Tom
I know were your coming from. I just get to excited anymore when they predict snow. I dont even get ready till the snow starts flying. We all need to move to that place were we can work all year round. What about that other buisness venture you were telling me about.


----------



## Young Pup

Hey Josh, I just saw my first Rush over there. Man that guy is just unbelieveable. He is calling for another 2-4 or 3-5 for our area here. So Shawn be ready for it. No start time that I can remember but it will be here.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Plow, I hear you on that. I did the same a few years ago. But lately, people have gotten cheaper and snopw is becoming less and less. Best of luck to you my friend!!!!!

Shawn, he is already talking about getting a new truck soon. He got lucky and played smart and landed the right accounts to make him the cash. That and the snow has been rewarding him greatly as well. I am happy for him though, as he is a good friend of mine and always makes me happy that someone is doing well!!!

Josh, it is still a pending thing about taking over more accounts. Just whenever his house sells and he gets to North Carolina. But it is still a go. I am not even going to mount the blade till there is no less than 2 inches down.

JP, Im glad you will get snow, seems like Cleveland and the Natti are sharing the same weather patterns anymore


----------



## Young Pup

AESC;457461 said:


> hello all from akron/canton area. When will mother nature figure out what she wants to do. snow or rain. bring lots of snow tomorrow. I only have a few local accounts as i got my plow mounted late this season. im looking to sub if anyone is looking. I will drive if the pay is good enough.


Welcome to the group here. Ask any questions and one of us will be able to help you out.


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah i know what you mean tom.

JP- did you get to do any salting today? i was going to but the rain did it for me:crying:

we will have to find out a start time.

did you get any good pics today? i got a few but i dont know that they are very good...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I would have taken a few pics, but no sense in taking pictures of what you guys are already seeing, lol


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;457474 said:


> yeah i know what you mean tom.
> 
> JP- did you get to do any salting today? i was going to but the rain did it for me:crying:
> 
> we will have to find out a start time.
> 
> did you get any good pics today? i got a few but i dont know that they are very good...


Shawn I dropped no salt due to the rain as well. I went out by the church again and I am glad I plowed it. they had some cars in the lot and their church van was gone. Cleaned up that spot and the lot is clear as can be.


----------



## RhinoL&L

yea but tom we want to see the monster piles of snow you guys have up there! lol sorry i had to.

JP-did you get any good pics? i tried to take a couple videos but my hand was shaking around... especially when i rammed the big pile and slammed my head on the visor! lol


----------



## PlowOrDie

the best map ive been watching throughout this storm is on Accuweather.com ....

its been right on all along...

just thought i would tell everyone..


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I got home from work at another job at a pizza joint around 8 and my brother is in the building cleaning off the atv...mad!! He was out riding and it just stuck in gear...this happens a couple times a year recently and every time its a part called an angle position senser bad (it's whats part of the electronic shift)..so its basically stuck in high gear now so..we measere the mount to see if it will fit on our 2 wheel drive atv which it should..it was in the heated building for awhile with the snow all melted away and a fan on parts of the engine to hopefully try to get it to work.. well right befor we go inside it seamed to work so we will keep our fingers crossed. Of course this happens right when we get the biggest snowfall probably for the season.. SnowKid...you might be getting a call in the morning if we cant get it to work and is too much snow for the two wheel drive atv. sorry long post but just had to let out some stress cs i can see the money going down the drain instead of my pocket


----------



## WALKERS

We will get some snow I promise. All of us will. So drink up for now.
AESC welcom to our little gang. Cheers to you as well.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Shawn, if this was 06/07 winter, I had some friggin snow mountains everywhere. Had to get a skid at a few places to move them, as driving up the piles was no good. 

I dont trust any meteorologist anymore. Looking out the window is the best for me!!!!

Elwer, that sucks!!!!!! Sorry to hear that. Hope it works out for you

Josh, how much you betting on that promise, LOL!!!!! Cheers my friend

I just pulled an uh-oh. Looked at accuweather.......a little breather before the next monster comes in.....crap!!!


----------



## PlowOrDie

Sydenstricker Landscaping;457494 said:


> :
> 
> I just pulled an uh-oh. Looked at accuweather.......a little breather before the next monster comes in.....crap!!!


exactly what i noticed...

enough time to finish watching the CAVS game!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Did they win???? Looks like the Browns game should be interesting tommorow!!!!


----------



## WALKERS

Tom
Dont look dont look. LOL My favorite weather forecater is the Living Room Window.
We will get buried in a few weeks up to ears and not enough time to do it.Then we will all be complaining about the snow. :angry:


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;457482 said:


> yea but tom we want to see the monster piles of snow you guys have up there! lol sorry i had to.
> 
> JP-did you get any good pics? i tried to take a couple videos but my hand was shaking around... especially when i rammed the big pile and slammed my head on the visor! lol


remember i lost the digital. I won't know till Sunday how they turned out. Did none while plowing though. Not that crazy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Josh, yeah I hear you on dont look at the gaydar, LOL. My livingroom window serves the best as well and my cab marker lights.....covered-go.....see them-open another beer,LOL

JP, did you accidentaly drop the camera, hit it with the snowblower, jam the chute then almost lose a finger??? Sounds like a good course of events to me LMAO!!!! J/K


----------



## RhinoL&L

o yeah i forgot jp. its ok we will get some good ones tomorrow! im going to try to put up the pics of today and a small vid.


----------



## Young Pup

I don't know where it at. I know I had in the truck but it is gone. That chain of events work for me. lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

man i cant keep up with that weather site that josh put up here skyeye! i looked at that this morning then about an hr later and there were 4 more pages of new stuff!


----------



## Young Pup

that is two of us.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

PlowOrDie;457332 said:


> yeah i have been googling for 20 minutes. cant find anything LEGIT...
> 
> what it if is yellow, and not amber?


yellow and amber r pretty much the same to me.


----------



## PlowOrDie

cavs lost...


good news guys....good think i advertised 24 hr service... just picked up another contract....got a call at 10pm...


----------



## Young Pup

give an update in the am from down here. Crap it looks like something is coming down now. Can't tell what though.i think it is more rain or fz rain.


----------



## AESC

yippie i just got 2 driveways. downfall is i have to drive 20 minutes away. 35 each push. both are side entrance driveways which should be easy.

Damn Cavs. We need help James cant do everything. and GO Browns. Time to run the ball and show what lewis can do. I am hopeing to watch the game but would take listening to it on the radio in my truck makin money. 

anyone near lake county. my wife is going to her moms in the morning. Wickliffe. I might go if i dont get more work.


----------



## PlowOrDie

AESC;457572 said:


> yippie i just got 2 driveways. downfall is i have to drive 20 minutes away. 35 each push. both are side entrance driveways which should be easy.


20 minutes is rough... my contracts are ALL 5 minutes away, not even....

the driveway i just picked up... charged $330 for the season..i gave him his first plow about 10 minutes ago... it has a horseshoe driveway and a straight driveway.. very nice house... the guy tried talking me down, but i told him that the horseshoe takes longer then the straight shot... he said ok.. he's signing the contract that i left in the mail and droppin the check off at my address tomorrow (he's a doctor, thats why he called so late)...why he tried talking me down, i dont know....

now i just gotta be able to knock these all out and handle others when it REALLY snows!!

I can do it. wesport


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys, just checking in !!!!n 

We got a good 4-5" on the ground, with ice on top. We been pushing every thing that was open, got every thing pushed twice  

Going back out at 3:30 to start working on other stuff, that needs done for moring.

Tom, Hope you had a few for me!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok Got a GOOD ONE FOR YOU

I'm out plowing and its getting slamed pretty good. I make it over to the old folks home, to find that the local low ball is in my lot, well i dont have time to mess with it so I drive by, and my helper remarked about him pileing snow around a lamp post.


We 5 hours later, I drive by headed home, only to find that the lamp post is not at 45* when it should be 90* and its omost in the road way. 

That made my day.


----------



## fortywinks

*if anyone is looking for help in West suburbs of cleveland*

I may be available after I take care of my stuff. Keep me in mind if you get in a jam

Kevin
440-554-3347
Rocky River, Bay Village, Westlake, Fairview, Lakewood, N.Olmsted W. side of Cleveland


----------



## Frostysnow

hey guys, just got back in. got about 4ish inches today. Spent 9.5 hours truck time subbing for a local guy. Spent the entire time at one large account with 6 other trucks, a skid loader, and a front end loader. Hopefully we get some more tomorrow. I need bed now though.

There were people waiting outside all night at the Best Buy in the lot to get a Nintendo Wii


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

To everyone that got snow: YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry: Not a dam thing here. Pouring down rain now. Oh well anyone got a squeegee???

AESC, I am in lake county. My mother in law lives in Wickliffe, right off truman blvd. Dont worry, there isnt snow here LOL


----------



## 92XT

it's not winter yet


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nope, it aint winter till the 21st. Oh well, should just call it falling, a mix of fall and spring LOL


----------



## f250man

Well it is a rain snow mix here right now and there still saying 5-8" today and 4-6" tonight I hope they are right they say blizzard like conditions. payup payup


----------



## RhinoL&L

they are saying we could get 1-3 here today with blowing snow in the aft. 

hope i get to plow one time today!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Still just pouring rain. It doesnt snow in the Cleveland area anymore


----------



## VBigFord20

Sydenstricker Landscaping;457851 said:


> Still just pouring rain. It doesnt snow in the Cleveland area anymore


I thought the same thing when I got up. Last night there was 2-3 here, I got up and there was nothing, the rain melted it all away. Now as I look out my window, viability is about 300ft (basically I can hardly make out the house on the corner) and there is a thin layer covering everything again.

Who the hell knows whats going to happen today? If it looks like theres not much by the time the game starts, I'm sitting my ass on the sofa.


----------



## PlowOrDie

im in brecksville and right now were getting a complete WHITE OUT....


----------



## WALKERS

It is around 20 degrees down here. A few flurries. So much for the "BIG STORM".:angry::crying:


----------



## PlowOrDie

I think the wind is causing the "white out" look here... im looking out my window as I type here and it is just pure white.. not so much chunky snow, but just wind blowing any snow that is either falling or on the ground... tis pretty cool


----------



## RhinoL&L

doesnt look like we are gonna see anything else today....:crying:
oh well wehn is the next one????? LOL


----------



## AESC

Im in wickliffe right now abot to watch the browns game at the inlaws but the snow is falling. I am ready to work tonight hopeing for the 6 inches. I am hopeing to get a call from a local contractor looking for a sub tonight. I have my name in with 3 local guys each do a lot of large parking lots and i dont think all there trucks are 100% yet.

LET IT SNOW!!!

GO BROWNS!!! Playoffs are comming back to cleveland.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is snowing real good here too. If it actualy keeps up, I will be going out in a few hourspayup


----------



## RhinoL&L

you happy now tom? lol the snow was tired of hearing you crying! haha lol.....
i would be happy with an inch or 2


----------



## AESC

Anyone watching the browns game that looks like fun. Football ohio and snow perfect day


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

RhinoL&L;457949 said:


> you happy now tom? lol the snow was tired of hearing you crying! haha lol.....
> i would be happy with an inch or 2


Yep, I took the plow off, LOL That always makes it snow. 


AESC;457950 said:


> Anyone watching the browns game that looks like fun. Football ohio and snow perfect day


No Im not watching it. Keep me posted on the weather out there in Wickliffe, I have a few drives out there!! But a perfect day for football!!!prsport


----------



## RhinoL&L

im half watchin it half on here.... now if only i had some good snow here tonihgt!:crying:


----------



## PlowOrDie

this morning around 6am my driveway was clean... down to the pavement...even salted it...


now there is about 3 inches... looks like ill be going out after the browns game...


----------



## RhinoL&L

have fun and be safe out there for you guys who are plowing today!

i got pictures and took a few small vids.... posted them in the storm pic section here is the link http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=53652

hope everyone else got some pics... post them when you get a chance!purplebou


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its snowing good, here There saying 1-3 today 1-3 tonight


----------



## Young Pup

Holy Moly check out the cleveland game on Cbs you guys are having one heck of a snow up there.


----------



## AESC

its comming down good the roads are all snow covered out here. went to taco bell. its been snowing for about an hour now and we got maybe 1 inch. but doesnt look to be stoping anytime soon. should be a good evening of plowing

Lucky me i have a laptop while watching the game. WOW this game is getting interesting. 5 nothin cleveland.


----------



## Clapper&Company

ITs snowing pretty good here, Going to go load salt after bit.

AESC, see ur from green, I'm from Alliance area


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah you guys are getting good snow!!!! 

jp- are we supposed to get anything else?


----------



## PlowOrDie

Tons of snow up here....

i SCRAPED my drive 35 minutes before this pic..

looks like im waiting around for now...


----------



## AESC

Clapper&Company;458005 said:


> ITs snowing pretty good here, Going to go load salt after bit.
> 
> AESC, see ur from green, I'm from Alliance area


Yup Actually Uniontown, hows the weather down there right now???

Im at the in laws in wickliffe and it is comming down


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;458019 said:


> yeah you guys are getting good snow!!!!
> 
> jp- are we supposed to get anything else?


Not sure Shawn, it looks done but a lake effect streamer is coming down from Lake Michigan and sure where that is going.I am no pro but it kinda looks like it is lining up for us. But what do i know.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;457969 said:


> Its snowing good, here There saying 1-3 today 1-3 tonight


I will be up in a couple of hours. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;458031 said:


> I will be up in a couple of hours. lol


JP, Thats fine, you want to ride or plow?


----------



## PlowOrDie

36 mph wind gust in my hood...


----------



## Clapper&Company

AESC its snowing, nothing super but its snowing. 

Where was u 3 weeks ago? I was looking for some one to plow in the akron, green area. But didnt bid them cause I dont have a truck to send.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;458033 said:


> JP, Thats fine, you want to ride or plow?


hey what about me? you going to leave me out? LOL J/K:bluebounc


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nope come on up, I need the shop clean and trucks washed  j/k

I got a truck for u too.


----------



## RhinoL&L

i dont clean shops!:angry: LOL J/K thats what you need josh for!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, You can ride / or plow


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well i'm going to go load salt, i'll be back later guys


----------



## RhinoL&L

have fun ron!!!!!! be safe out htere


----------



## AESC

Clapper&Company;458037 said:


> AESC its snowing, nothing super but its snowing.
> 
> Where was u 3 weeks ago? I was looking for some one to plow in the akron, green area. But didnt bid them cause I dont have a truck to send.


I was trying to get a undercarriage for my truck. I had a 04 dodge 2500 last year but had to sell it cause the payments were killing me. now i run a 99 Chevy. I missed a few opportunities to get a solid job casue i was not sure how long it would take to find a under carriage. I did not want to commit to someone untill my plow was mounted and tested. I was luck and purhcased mine for $40 off ebay. i had to give him my dodge under carriage but the chevy one was just blasted and powdercoated. it was also good as he was local. But now i am to late as the guys i know are all full and i am on there standby list. I am looking to sub or fill in anywhere. I will go where the white stuff is. as long as it is followed by green. I only have 5 contracts myself and they know they come last if i work for someone else.


----------



## WALKERS

RhinoL&L;458046 said:


> i dont clean shops!:angry: LOL J/K thats what you need josh for!


Hey now the OLD MAN doesn't push with a broom. I bring that FORD up there and they will think Clapper is moving up in the biz. LOL
On another note have you guys ever heard of Karrier Company for parts?


----------



## JeepCreepn01

well this storm sucked, guess i gotta try to get some invoices out so i have alittle Christmas money other wise the old lady wont be to happy with santapayup


----------



## Scottscape

This storm was a joke. Got about 1.5 to 2" in a couple hours this it piss poured rain on top of it and melted it down. Only got to not even 1/4th of the accounts. oh well we've still got january and feb ahead of us


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP
Your number 1 Elf should be getting you some holiday cheerpayup soon.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS;458186 said:


> JEEP
> Your number 1 Elf should be getting you some holiday cheerpayup soon.


sounds good to me


----------



## WALKERS

Sent them out the day after event. How long does it take to sign their name and lick a stamp.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just checking in.

I'm loaded with salt, Full of fule, We got about 2" on the ground and alot driffing. 

Tom Has about 6" on the ground, he is having plow problems, but will be up and running in about a hour. He said they got 2 foot driffs up there


----------



## WALKERS

Go get busy boys. You two be safe out there. Tell Tom when he gets the new RED plow he wont have that problem.:salute:


----------



## PlowOrDie

Just got back from the road....

Was out plowing since 4:15pm... took me about 3 hours to plow 6 houses (took a 30 min lunch break)...

im trying to get that time lowered... just getting back into the jist of plowing, and learning the drives...

phew.. time to relax a bit, or until about 5am... 

gotta make sure my people are able to get to work in the morning!


----------



## VBigFord20

Just getting in myself...

Around me in N. Royalton, Broadview Hts. its deep, about 5" for sure. Went up to do my buildings and the closer to the lake I got, the less there was, maybe about 2" in all my lots. Watching the game I figgured there would be a ton up in Cleveland. 

I did 4 drives (including mine) and 4 parking lots and it took me under 4 hours. Not bad considering half of it was down this way and the other 3 were up in the Lakewood/ West Park area.

I did hit a parking curb with the plow that I swear was not there a a week ago
No damage, just a reminder to check and recheck unfamiliar lots. 

I'll post some pics when my feet thaw out.


----------



## Young Pup

Well it is snowing again. Don't know when it started but it must be that streamer I saw coming earlier.


----------



## Young Pup

AESC;458060 said:


> I was trying to get a undercarriage for my truck. I had a 04 dodge 2500 last year but had to sell it cause the payments were killing me. now i run a 99 Chevy. I missed a few opportunities to get a solid job casue i was not sure how long it would take to find a under carriage. I did not want to commit to someone untill my plow was mounted and tested. I was luck and purhcased mine for $40 off ebay. i had to give him my dodge under carriage but the chevy one was just blasted and powdercoated. it was also good as he was local. But now i am to late as the guys i know are all full and i am on there standby list. I am looking to sub or fill in anywhere. I will go where the white stuff is. as long as it is followed by green. I only have 5 contracts myself and they know they come last if i work for someone else.


Kinda of curious, should you not do your own work before working for someone else? I would think that you would want to get them done first,because who knows how long you will be out for someone else. Just my.02 here


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey guys just put up some picsof our trucks, my f150 and jps 2500 in the thread that i made earlier with storm pics here is the link again if you want to check them out.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=53652

Jp- did you go out and salt tonight? im going out in the morning to check my lots


----------



## AESC

Young Pup;458338 said:


> Kinda of curious, should you not do your own work before working for someone else? I would think that you would want to get them done first,because who knows how long you will be out for someone else. Just my.02 here


They all know what i do and take a discount for getting plowed last. same thing last year. They are all either family friends or someone i knew threw work. If they paid full price i would be out there first but they are all cheep and dont care. they like me to come after the storm is over anyway as they would rather wait a day than pay full price. I only have one full price job this year and he is within 5 minutes so i can take care of that first. (family is free by the way)


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;458343 said:


> hey guys just put up some picsof our trucks, my f150 and jps 2500 in the thread that i made earlier with storm pics here is the link again if you want to check them out.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=53652
> 
> Jp- did you go out and salt tonight? im going out in the morning to check my lots


I went by the church two times and it was fine. But with this new snow coming down I will be going out to definitely hit the commercials with salt now. I was debating it but now I am 95 percnet sure I will get them all Looking at the radar it looks as if we have more of the streamers yet to come.


----------



## RhinoL&L

you going out tonight or in the morning? im going out in the morning, but all my places are closed now.


----------



## Young Pup

AESC;458356 said:


> They all know what i do and take a discount for getting plowed last. same thing last year. They are all either family friends or someone i knew threw work. If they paid full price i would be out there first but they are all cheep and dont care. they like me to come after the storm is over anyway as they would rather wait a day than pay full price. I only have one full price job this year and he is within 5 minutes so i can take care of that first. (family is free by the way)


I was just curious, not picking on but also did not want you to lose your customers too. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;458364 said:


> you going out tonight or in the morning? im going out in the morning, but all my places are closed now.


Probably in the morning. Like I said it looks like some more on the radar. Not 100 percent sure it is going to get us though.


----------



## RhinoL&L

i hope we get something to salt at least. this storm wasnt all that they thought it would be. ill have to look at the radar and see whats going on LOL.... 

hope you guys up north get some good snow. be careful out there


----------



## Young Pup

What I am looking at is in the NE corner of Indiana coming this way.


----------



## f250man

Well guys just got in. So did everyone push? I just wanted to check in and see what was going on. Going to bed now will be back up a 2.


----------



## Young Pup

I just pushed two commercials that were open and the rest melted away with the rain. Might have to drop salt in the am due to some snow showers coming through. I will take the quick easy money to beating the crap out of the truck for a few horus.


----------



## RhinoL&L

i see what your talking about jp. hope that hits us so we can do some salting tomorrow!


----------



## PlowOrDie

this guy is looking for a seasonal contract in shaker heights ohio.

give him a call...

his name is Mr. Paz .... pronounced pAAAHHz

3150 somerset Dr. 
shaker heights, oh 44122
216 212 5433...

call him and tell him JOSH referred you.

let me know if you call him... he's pissed off because some snowplower *d*icked him and he needs it cleaned... wants to go seasonal, but probably would go per push.... who knows... i told him i would get someone to call him, so hopefully one of you guys will want to pick it up...

thanks


----------



## RhinoL&L

im off to bed for tonight. talk to all you guys tomorrow.

hope for snow so we can salt tomorrow LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;458410 said:


> im off to bed for tonight. talk to all you guys tomorrow.
> 
> hope for snow so we can salt tomorrow LOL


Good night Shawn, Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite. lol:waving:Remember dream of a new v-plow for Christmas and maybe Santa will get it for you. :waving:


----------



## AESC

Young Pup;458365 said:


> I was just curious, not picking on but also did not want you to lose your customers too. :waving:


not a problem well i just got two calls so i am off to clean some commercial lots before there midnight shift starts.

i hate doing parking lots when everyone parks in various spots i wish they would just be nice enough to all park in the same area. so i got to get it done quickly before they get there.


----------



## Young Pup

AESC;458421 said:


> not a problem well i just got two calls so i am off to clean some commercial lots before there midnight shift starts.
> 
> i hate doing parking lots when everyone parks in various spots i wish they would just be nice enough to all park in the same area. so i got to get it done quickly before they get there.


If only it was that easy for us plow guys. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## VBigFord20

I put a few pics in the storm photo forum. I will add more at some point but I am tired right now. I'm going to sleep, night boys.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

*stop the snow*

muni plow decided it didnt like my long bed and that it should be short. so i am waiting for the light tomorrow and my insurance company to get the act together. bed is toast lights r gone i think he might of kickd my leafs over to. its not that bad looking but it puts me out. maybe next winter its time for a real job? its been along day but not long enough to pay for this breakdown.


----------



## AESC

well im in for the night and that was fun. one side of the lot had 1-2 inches while the other side of the lot had over a foot of snow. gotta love blowing snow. anyway good luck to all in the morning. and be safe


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sorry to hear that KGR!!!!! Glad to hear you are okay, hopefully. Post some pics of it later, lol.

Just got in from my plowing fiasco. After the stupid plow broke.....dam Meyer......got it done. Been in the truck for too long Its beddy bye time for me, LOL


----------



## PlowOrDie

Just got done updating some quickbooks...

picked up a seasonal contract and a per push deal today...

also did 1 random for 30 bucks... took that money and bought me some nice gloves and a bite to eat!

just letting everyone know...

hopefully it will not get to the point where i will not want to go out.. but now i can say "let it snow"...

we'll see how i feel come March 15.


----------



## Frostysnow

Hey guys, just got back in. Subbed for another 7 hours today and then did a few drives. Hard to tell how much we got because it was all so light and just blew everywhere. Especially in the big commercial lots. 



All in all it was a successful weekend. Hopefully there are more to comepurpleboupayuppurplebou


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya tom ill get some pics today in the light all i know is i need to get this thing fixd and fast.


----------



## stcroixjoe

i just got in from doing clean ups man am i tired im off to bed


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just got it, We pushed every thing again, and salted. Off to bed.


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;458536 said:


> muni plow decided it didnt like my long bed and that it should be short. so i am waiting for the light tomorrow and my insurance company to get the act together. bed is toast lights r gone i think he might of kickd my leafs over to. its not that bad looking but it puts me out. maybe next winter its time for a real job? its been along day but not long enough to pay for this breakdown.


How in the heck did this happen? Are you ok? Get those pics up as soon as you can.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Its a slide show link

Backing out of my driveway at home lookd both ways nobody coming start going boom. i wasnt plowing i was going out to do some condos. My dad works for the city and i knew the guy really well. and wouldnt u know it the cop who i pulld out of the ditch earlyer in the day was the one who wrote me a ticket.


----------



## Young Pup

Man Kevin it looks like it could have been a lot worse. Wire up some tailights and you are back in business. How does it drive down the road? Straight or does it look like your truck is out of alignment as you are driving down the road.i bet you have a bent frame.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

the city truck ran over my trailer hitch mean up in the air over my hitch the whole trailer hitch bed and bumper r scrap the frame looks straight ford got smart boxing these frames there tough. progressive is coming to tow it today i am waitin for the truck company to call. my sister was in the passanger seat shes a little bangd up my neck is alittle sore but who knows whats that from i had been out all day.


----------



## Frostysnow

Here are a few pics for my work this weekend. The two from the drivers seat aren't the greatest but the other one is alright


----------



## PTSolutions

This was a very good storm. My 1 ton pushed everything fine. That thing can push mountains. Nothing went wrong. I got 5 new seasonal resi's. and 1per push small commercial.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

KGR, that looks like it really sucked!!!!! It still looks semi-workable though. 

Cleaned up a few more places today. Gotta get on that billing here soon so my duma$$ dont forget. I posted a few pics in the storm section. Nothing spectacular, but it gets the point across. All of you who saw the browns game know what I was dealing with. I was in the truck from 2pm Sunday till 1:30am Monday Except for a bite to eat, potty break, and the plow breaking. I lost a pin first, so the plow was sitting ****-eyed on the truck, scared the crapola out of me Then the pump quit working. Oh was I irate. I kicked it, threw my toolbox across a parking lot....I have temper issues,lol.......then had the hood fall on my head twice because of the wind:realmad: So I got a new battery since GM's side mounts are sh***y. Got side and top mount battery. Truck is on the side mount and all the plow stuff is on the top. Looks much nicer and cleaner oh and easier to work on/diagnose problems. Then I put new wires out to the pump. Still did squat. Got my jumpers out, ran a ground from the pump to the plow...it worked like a raped ape then. Went home, added a second ground and all is well. To you guys with Meyer E60's with the single stud motor, add a second ground wire to the system. It really speeds it up and hopefully will cut down on ******** issues. A new Boss plow is in my near future for sure!!!! That was the extent of my fun, I think


----------



## Young Pup

Dang Tom, I think it might be time for a cold  for you. Thanks for the tip on the e-60 I am going to look at mine on Tuesday before disconnecting from the truck till the next storm.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, I am enjoying my first cold one since this storm rolled in the other day, lol. It feels refreshing, LOL Anything to help others out with my experiences JP!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

tom that sounds like quite a day! hope you dont have many more problems like that anytime soon. saw your pics... they look good, looks like you guys really got hit up there!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It was really weird how the accums worked though. Some spots had an inch, then in the corner there would be a foot of snow. That wind really made it wicked out there. I hope this snow actually stays on the ground now. Be nice to keep a snow base all season


----------



## VBigFord20

Sydenstricker Landscaping;459120 said:


> It was really weird how the accums worked though. Some spots had an inch, then in the corner there would be a foot of snow. That wind really made it wicked out there. I hope this snow actually stays on the ground now. Be nice to keep a snow base all season


Yeah really, in my one lot it all drifted between everyones cars and the lanes had hardly anything. Oh well, I can't get in a 2 foot gap between cars so they can cry about it I guess.

Went around and did a few touch ups today, just cleaned areas were the snow blew back over the lots real bad. Going to pull the plow tommarow so the dealer can work on the truck on weds. Hope we don't get some freak storm out of no place that day.


----------



## Snow-Kid

This storm was really weird. The weather guessers were calling for up to 15 inches of snow for this part of ohio and only got 6-9 heavy inches. Then to make things worse we got freezing rain on top of 2 inches saturday night before it switched back to snow. So it made for a interesting Sunday afternoon and night. Got a few new drive ways and no real problems. Can't wait for the next storm.


----------



## daveintoledo

*lost one gained one..*

yea, the machine shop did call, but al the new wasnt great...lost a break line today, lucky next door to a repair shop, 2 hours and 200 bucks later...

something i wound usually fix myself... but was stupid and took and account out of my service area... then lost it... but i coundt drive back to town with no breaks, 200 is cheap compared to getting in a wreck...

all in this threadlll;;;

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=53816


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya the wrecker just came and took my truck away progressive better get on this quick or i am gonna be upset. even thou in the last 24 hours i have gaind like 6 accounts. i gotta the guy i sub for and let him know once i know whats going on with the truck. it was sad to see it go on the flat bed. the city truck went over my trailer hitch twistd the whole back down towards the ground. its gonna be intresting to see how much. but this is y i pay insurance. i plowed saturday night sunday moring nappd saturday afternoon went out came home at dinner and then did some. came home to get my shoveler. aka my sister she needs the cash for shopping. and were backin out boom. so about 830 my couzin rolls in we go and do all the stuff. then today at 4 we rolld again push everything clean and back. and got a few new accounts. sorry about the length


----------



## The Cutting Edg

Anybody got a spreader for a dump insert the want to sell?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I ended up pushing every thing twice sunday and lastnight.

Got to go out and salt in the moring, we have some lots that froze over, might get to push some slush tomrrow also.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;459407 said:


> I ended up pushing every thing twice sunday and lastnight.
> 
> Got to go out and salt in the moring, we have some lots that froze over, might get to push some slush tomrrow also.


hey ronnie u can take the snow back until i get my truck back otay?


----------



## stcroixjoe

well i just woke up from my second nap only issue's i had was a pin popped off the main frame holding the plow on little scared at first when the plow was tweakin' and since i put the lift on the truck the plow is angled toward the ground pretty bad so it trips when i push anything heavey so its going to the shop in the morning other than that everything was good


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Joe, I hear you on loosing the pin and the plow sittin funny,LOL

Ron you have had more snow there than we have gotten here in the so called "snow belt"

Kevin I think the snow will hold off till you get your truck back in action. Im sure Ron will gladly take all of it!!!!

Dave, didnt we all say that the atv plowboy couldnt run with the big dogs??? Glad you got it, sux you lost the car wah though


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, Kevin, Yes I'll take all the snow for you 

So far this year we have pushed 8 times. Last year we pushed 15 the whole year !!!
I have no clue how many salt drops we have had this year, but we have been droping salt.

Any one know, where we can get offical snow fall for the year??


----------



## Young Pup

Try somewhere in here:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...LE&textField1=40.7298&textField2=-81.1024&e=1

It has to be there somewhere. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP thanks LOL

- I'm going to try to hit 1000 post tonight


----------



## Young Pup

Shot you only have 13 to go. I have a ways to catch up to you too. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the thread with other pics of the truck:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=19636

By the way I was looking at that thread, where is Lux Lawn (Larry) at? Has anybody talked to him lately?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;459539 said:


> Shot you only have 13 to go. I have a ways to catch up to you too. lol


you and me both


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

1,000 posts. Been there done that, LOL I shootin for the 2000 club now. Im sure it will happen hopefully before spring/summer.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;459606 said:


> 1,000 posts. Been there done that, LOL I shootin for the 2000 club now. Im sure it will happen hopefully before spring/summer.


i have 220 i am moving up in the world


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin, slowly moving up lol Some day your be up there with us big boys like Tom & I


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes Kevin you will learn learn great things my young whipper-snapper, LMAO Soon enough you will be able to roll with the big boys young Kevinsan, lmao


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, Tom your right.

Maybe next year when we take over lake county, he can sub for us.

Might even let him drive my loader


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I wish we could take over lake county, lol

One more post Ron, are you gonna grace us with it?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yes yea, Tom here it is.


----------



## Clapper&Company

:crying: I would like to thank all you guys, who make it possible for me to post all day !!! :crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Woohoo!!! Congrats you did it!!!! lmao:yow!:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, I'll join you in the 2000 club !!!

What u think next winter were be there or sooner?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well tom I'm glad your here looking forward to posting with u all the way to the 2000 club.

You a good friend, I know that u wouldnt drive with in 40 miles of me and not tell me..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes the road to the 2000 club is on!!!!!

Yes Ron you are a good friend and no I wouldnt drive within 40 miles of you and not call


----------



## Clapper&Company

I know you wouldn't  Your not a friend, your a brother from another mother


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hear you on the brother from another mother! But you are twice my size, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

You should of been faster to the dinner table


----------



## PlowOrDie

hey guys... looks like everyone had some ****** truck problems...including myself..

right now im having a problem, not affecting me YET, but im sure it will...... It is a loud clicking sound coming my front right axle, only when I am driving straight... making turns - no clicking... it does not sound right... 

anyone have any idea what it could be??

If nobody can come up with an answer, I will try and take my digital recorder with me, stick it out the window when im driving, then upload it to the web so you can hear it for yourself... if someone can save me a trip from doing that, Id appreciate it! 

I admittingly need to step up my mechanical abilities/knowledge in order to succeed in this business... so all answers will be greatly appreciated.. thanks guys


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;459699 said:


> I hear you on the brother from another mother! But you are twice my size, lol





Clapper&Company;459712 said:


> You should of been faster to the dinner table


well i see that u too bonded nicely lastnight sorry i missed that and i dont wanna climb to quickly through the levels or ill look like a fool who plays more on the computer then in his truck.

and it could be a U joint those can make some funky noises. but with out driving it or hearin it cant really say.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Jp- those are some old pics! you need to get those ones that you took of this storm up! but im sure thats time consuming with having them developed or put on a cd!

i guess ill have to ride with jp to learn how to stack.....


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin, if you play your cards right, maybe you can join our family


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It needs to snow again, I am already bored!!!!!

Yes Kevin, if you play the cards right, you could be part of the snowplow guy family, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, I got to salted this moring. 

Sounds like were going to get hit again this week end


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is how it is looking for now. I am going to go look at the 8 foot Boss tripedge plows today and see how much they are going to rape me for it, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, You going to get one now or wait till next year?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;459846 said:


> Jp- those are some old pics! you need to get those ones that you took of this storm up! but im sure thats time consuming with having them developed or put on a cd!
> 
> i guess ill have to ride with jp to learn how to stack.....


Yeah, yeah, I will get them back this pm.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well guys, I think I will be no more Meyer here soon. Gotta wait on the deal, but I am more than likely getting the 8 foot Boss trip edge RT3 Smarthitch2, for 4250 installed. I am done pissing with the junky Meyer anymore


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;460157 said:


> Well guys, I think I will be no more Meyer here soon. Gotta wait on the deal, but I am more than likely getting the 8 foot Boss trip edge RT3 Smarthitch2, for 4250 installed. I am done pissing with the junky Meyer anymore


cool then u can really come down and do ill my work for me real fast right on.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I can still help even with the Meyer. That 9.5 foot plow makes short work of anything, if it fits!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;460206 said:


> I can still help even with the Meyer. That 9.5 foot plow makes short work of anything, if it fits!!!


what ur plow hook up like at the truck for the blade. old style with the 3 holes and pins?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mine has two holes with the pins. Its weird tho, all the rest are 3 holes. Oh well it still works fine for now. Cant wait to have that Boss sitting on the front instead


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;460218 said:
 

> Mine has two holes with the pins. Its weird tho, all the rest are 3 holes. Oh well it still works fine for now. Cant wait to have that Boss sitting on the front instead


see i have the MDII ahh i hate that thing thou i cant line it up easily. like i can drive my hitch right under my trailer one try. try finding that thing good luck.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I had the MDII plus on my 94 (two blue pins versus six pins to hook up) and had no problem lining it up. If not, just hop out and manhandle it to make it work!!!wesport 95% of the time I can get the trailer hooked up one shot. Cant really manhandle that thing though all loaded up, or I would drop a ball


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya my plow dont man handle to well at like 600 some lbs sitting on that little jack


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mine was a poly, so about 720 or so on the jack. What you cant pick up you plow?? I have put mine in my bed by myself a couple times, no fun

It is my nappy time. Be back later


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i have never had the plow and head gear apart since i have had the truck


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;460251 said:


> Mine was a poly, so about 720 or so on the jack. What you cant pick up you plow?? I have put mine in my bed by myself a couple times, no fun
> 
> It is my nappy time. Be back later


it was last year during one of the blizzards and I broke both pivot pins. the plow fell apart and I had to unhook it and load it up in the bed of the truck. I was so pissed off at the time that it did not feel too heavy. tried to do it this past summer and it took a little longer and seemed a lot heavier. yeah the polys are heavier then the steel ones i think. not for sure..


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;460319 said:


> it was last year during one of the blizzards and I broke both pivot pins. the plow fell apart and I had to unhook it and load it up in the bed of the truck. I was so pissed off at the time that it did not feel too heavy. tried to do it this past summer and it took a little longer and seemed a lot heavier. yeah the polys are heavier then the steel ones i think. not for sure..


they r the steels r lighter thou i dont know if u call 75 100 lbs lighter when its pushing 300 lbs ya know. its like a fat person once they get over 350 there just huge


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;460319 said:


> it was last year during one of the blizzards and I broke both pivot pins. the plow fell apart and I had to unhook it and load it up in the bed of the truck. I was so pissed off at the time that it did not feel too heavy. tried to do it this past summer and it took a little longer and seemed a lot heavier. yeah the polys are heavier then the steel ones i think. not for sure..


arron did u read what i did to my truck?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

*update on the truck*

just talkd to the guy who gave me the quote for the truck 8500 bucks whole new bed frame repair. he didnt say much eles probably thought i wouldnt know what hes talking about. that kinda anoyys me when they do that its like hey man i have turnd more wrench then u ever will. but ya it might be back by the 31st pending no unforseen problems. PLEASE PLEASE dont snow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Glad to hear it is going to get fixed. Sucks that it wont be done till the 31st though We are supposed to have a repeat of sunday again this comming weekend, but we will see


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;460472 said:


> Glad to hear it is going to get fixed. Sucks that it wont be done till the 31st though We are supposed to have a repeat of sunday again this comming weekend, but we will see


I heard someting about that storm too but I have not had time to watch any reports. I unload 29 50 # bags of salt today too. I needed to get the truck washed up. It was a mess.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, mine is due for a washing too!!!!! It was beige ( I really dont know the color of my truck, looks gold) but now it is salty white. 29 bags of salt is no fun to unload!!!! That is alot of salt there buddy!!!! Better have a cold one after that workout!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Yeah I was hoping to drop more than I did so I wouldn't have to unload as much. :crying:
My left should is killing me. That is the hand with the broken finger too.


----------



## Young Pup

I posted pics in the pic forum guys. Have some more may try to add later on tonight.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I bet that is kinda sore still huh?? Put some ice on it and grab a cold one, it will help with the pain At least you are typing better now


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;460531 said:


> I bet that is kinda sore still huh?? Put some ice on it and grab a cold one, it will help with the pain At least you are typing better now


It is not as bad as I thought it would be. I am not wearing the splint right now. the doctor wants me be using it so it doesn't get stiff. But loading and unloading salt and while working that baby is on. It is still swollen. Stiches come out Friday.purplebou


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You bad boy not wearing your splint I could never wear one of those things anyway. Good to hear your stitches are comming out soon. Be back to normal soon enough


----------



## Young Pup

Tom I hope I am back to normal soon. I am stepping out for a little bit and be back on then. Till then hold the fort down.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp, need a V box


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah he could use one but then how would he get up to it? lol maybe he would have to carry a ladder onthe truck too but he doesnt hve space for it...

yeah my trucks could definetly use a wash.... maybe ill do that tomorrow

ps- i unloaded a full pallet 49 50lb bags into the garage on wed or thur last week with a friend. that was fun!


----------



## RhinoL&L

Ron- when are we going to do my strobes? sounds like everyone needs you to help them with the install on something!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shop Party, Maybe B&B could come


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah sounds like a plan... i guess i better bring lots of  for you guys... ill stick with my gatorade. lol

maybe i can get jp up there to help us out with the tight spaces


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea with Jp helping that will make short work of things


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;460546 said:


> You bad boy not wearing your splint I could never wear one of those things anyway. Good to hear your stitches are comming out soon. Be back to normal soon enough


ya thats me i am a person who just keeps messin it up i dont have time to let my broken parts heal i got stuff todo. and those things always make it itchy. and i dont like the itchys


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;460552 said:


> Jp, need a V box


Yeah but I can't justify one just yet. Maybe soon though.


----------



## RhinoL&L

man jp, another truck and a v box.... lol 

you going to go up to rons for his shop party LOL J/K


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;460601 said:


> yeah he could use one but then how would he get up to it? lol maybe he would have to carry a ladder onthe truck too but he doesnt hve space for it...
> 
> yeah my trucks could definetly use a wash.... maybe ill do that tomorrow
> 
> ps- i unloaded a full pallet 49 50lb bags into the garage on wed or thur last week with a friend. that was fun!


I would have to get up to it. I would use bulk salt and have it loaded for me, rookie.

Shawn you had help doing your salt and I did mine today by myself with a bad finger. But it was not a whole pallet though. Only about half of one.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL JP u see me thread about my soon to be new trucjk?\


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;460799 said:


> man jp, another truck and a v box.... lol
> 
> you going to go up to rons for his shop party LOL J/K


 Ineed to catch up on everything that has happened in the last hour. When is this?

I am still looking for another truck, the white goes to valentinos on Weds for some work. The front end is acting up. Can't describe it though.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;460804 said:


> LOL JP u see me thread about my soon to be new trucjk?\


No not yet, but I will look for it.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;460800 said:


> I would have to get up to it. I would use bulk salt and have it loaded for me, rookie.
> 
> Shawn you had help doing your salt and I did mine today by myself with a bad finger. But it was not a whole pallet though. Only about half of one.


yeah i know just giving you a hard time.

im sure you unloading the salt was harder because it was just you, even if it was only half a pallet. it isnt that bad with 2 people just throwing bags to each other.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;460820 said:


> yeah i know just giving you a hard time.
> 
> im sure you unloading the salt was harder because it was just you, even if it was only half a pallet. it isnt that bad with 2 people just throwing bags to each other.


Bet that felt good on your back. Hopefully you did not screw that up.


----------



## RhinoL&L

no worries im good, it was a good worout thouhg with my buddy throwing them at me and me tryng to stack them. he wanted to be home early that night and was in a hurry.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn thats a good way to pull ur back


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;460846 said:


> no worries im good, it was a good worout thouhg with my buddy throwing them at me and me tryng to stack them. he wanted to be home early that night and was in a hurry.


we do that with concrete and shingles gets scary


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah i guess but it really was not bad.... i normally dont rush everything like that but my friend wanted to get home.

im off for tonight.
ron- ill talk to you later this week about when you might want to do my strobes, hope you are still up for it, lol 

maybe jp wants to help out too?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;460896 said:


> yeah i guess but it really was not bad.... i normally dont rush everything like that but my friend wanted to get home.
> 
> im off for tonight.
> ron- ill talk to you later this week about when you might want to do my strobes, hope you are still up for it, lol
> 
> maybe jp wants to help out too?


Depending on and when and where count me in. I have a brother coming in from out west tonight until the 27th of Decmember so I will be spending some time with him.


----------



## RhinoL&L

now im not sure what to do about a plow.... too many choices. boss v, western v, or a straight? should i go with another meyers? not sure about that. oh well im going to have to make a decision very soon.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;461300 said:


> now im not sure what to do about a plow.... too many choices. boss v, western v, or a straight? should i go with another meyers? not sure about that. oh well im going to have to make a decision very soon.


get a western wide out screw v's there junk


----------



## Clapper&Company

whats wrong w/ v's kevin??? hit me on aim


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good late morning fellas!!:waving: I had way too much beer last night bowling. Didnt go to bed till 4 30 Im glad there is no snow forcasted, my head is a little big right now, lmao


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i just dont like V's theres really no point. the only usefull thing i could think of is stackin with the scoop but if u had a wide out just kick ur wings and u got good holding abillitys.


----------



## Snow-Kid

v's are also good if you plow lots that tend to drift a lot or do country drives that drift that is were my v really shines, just bust the drift open in the v and start working from there. Just thought I would put my 2 cents in:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Snow-Kid;461580 said:


> v's are also good if you plow lots that tend to drift a lot or do country drives that drift that is were my v really shines, just bust the drift open in the v and start working from there. Just thought I would put my 2 cents in:waving:


i know that there probably good for something but i would just never run one. and i have yet to find a drift that a little more pedal couldnt move. and if i do i just go well ill cya in the spring


----------



## Metz

hello ohio plowers! new to the site, what a wealth of knowledge here! just thought i'd say hey. Been plowing for 4 years, first 3 as a sub, this year as the proud owner of my landscaping company. We get the tail end of all the lake effect here in Youngstown, so I keep pretty busy. anyways, heres to some more snow!


----------



## Frostysnow

welcome metz,

oh jeez guys, did i have another meyers plow adventure today. I picked up a new cutting edge yesterday and went to work putting it on today. I thought it may take an hour, tops. How wrong i was. The bolts were rusted nearly solid. (The truck is a 03 and i think this cutting edge was put on around then). After spraying a generous amount of wd-40 on them and getting out the long socket bar i started to make some progress. When i went to loosen the first bolt the nut and bolt just broke off. I was able to loosen and remove 5 more but then i ran into a bit of a problem. For those that don't know, meyer cutting edges have square holes the the top, square shank of the bolt sits it. However, somewhere along the line, on 2 of the bolts the square shaft was round just enough as so it could spin. :realmad:So, no matter how much i spun the nut on the back, the whole thing just spun in place. I tried a hacksaw but could not get it to fit in anywhere. From there, i resorted to getting out the drill and drilling through the heads of the bolts and then using a cold chisel till they finally popped off. After that i was final able to get the new cutting edge on. Elapsed time: 2:45 uggg!

I guess this could happen on any plow though but i don't know how other brands attach their cutting edge. 
I used the meyer replacement bolts but i think maybe i will switch those out soon to a similar nut but with a washer and a hex head. Anyone done something similar?

On the bright side, i took the blade off the truck so expect it to snow soon!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

When I did mine, took a half hour tops!!!! Always just torch them off with a cutting torch. Makes life ALOT easier I took my blade off too and washed it all up. So you know it will snow now, lol.

Metzinger welcome to plowsite and the Ohio thread.:waving: Just gotta watch out for me and Clapper, we get in our Ron and Tom hour and start busting everyone's balls, all in good harmless fun though.


----------



## RhinoL&L

welcole to the site!:waving: you do have to watch out for ron and tom though... when they get together on here and really get going.... you better watch out! LOL there are a lot of great guys on here!

kevin- i have heard the wideout is not the best as it leaks tons of snow between the wings and they are still trying to fix up a few other problems, but i dont know too much about it just thought id put it up here!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Welcome to the site, yes When tom & I get going its alot of fun

Tom are we going to roll later?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Frostysnow;461703 said:


> welcome metz,
> 
> oh jeez guys, did i have another meyers plow adventure today. I picked up a new cutting edge yesterday and went to work putting it on today. I thought it may take an hour, tops. How wrong i was. The bolts were rusted nearly solid. (The truck is a 03 and i think this cutting edge was put on around then). After spraying a generous amount of wd-40 on them and getting out the long socket bar i started to make some progress. When i went to loosen the first bolt the nut and bolt just broke off. I was able to loosen and remove 5 more but then i ran into a bit of a problem. For those that don't know, meyer cutting edges have square holes the the top, square shank of the bolt sits it. However, somewhere along the line, on 2 of the bolts the square shaft was round just enough as so it could spin. :realmad:So, no matter how much i spun the nut on the back, the whole thing just spun in place. I tried a hacksaw but could not get it to fit in anywhere. From there, i resorted to getting out the drill and drilling through the heads of the bolts and then using a cold chisel till they finally popped off. After that i was final able to get the new cutting edge on. Elapsed time: 2:45 uggg!
> 
> I guess this could happen on any plow though but i don't know how other brands attach their cutting edge.
> I used the meyer replacement bolts but i think maybe i will switch those out soon to a similar nut but with a washer and a hex head. Anyone done something similar?
> 
> On the bright side, i took the blade off the truck so expect it to snow soon!


i would of just took the grinder to them cut them right off or like tome said get the torch cut them off



RhinoL&L;461839 said:


> welcole to the site!:waving: you do have to watch out for ron and tom though... when they get together on here and really get going.... you better watch out! LOL there are a lot of great guys on here!
> 
> kevin- i have heard the wideout is not the best as it leaks tons of snow between the wings and they are still trying to fix up a few other problems, but i dont know too much about it just thought id put it up here!


and the only reason i said the wide out is because its a western and alot of people like those. i actually wanted a blizzard with the speed wings we ran those on 2 of the 2and halfs there fun


----------



## RhinoL&L

i might have to look into those.... i have seen the vee theough and it looks awesome!


----------



## Clapper&Company

The wide out is cool


----------



## RhinoL&L

maybe ill call around tomorrow and get some prices for that. whaat sizes are there

ron- any update on that truck at newell?


----------



## VBigFord20

Sydenstricker Landscaping;459949 said:


> That is how it is looking for now. I am going to go look at the 8 foot Boss tripedge plows today and see how much they are going to rape me for it, lol


Where did you call? JTI?

Call North Royalton Power Equipment: (440) 582-9400

I called everyplace looking for my plow this fall and they had the best prices. Plus there service is excellent.


----------



## kc2006

metzinger;461622 said:


> hello ohio plowers! new to the site, what a wealth of knowledge here! just thought i'd say hey. Been plowing for 4 years, first 3 as a sub, this year as the proud owner of my landscaping company. We get the tail end of all the lake effect here in Youngstown, so I keep pretty busy. anyways, heres to some more snow!


Hey neighbor i'm from austintown :waving: probably see me around, kdc lawncare, run a white ford. Been a good start to this year huh!


----------



## clark lawn

hey kurt when we get afew days here with nothing going on i got to pull the motor in the dump if you would like to come help i will provide food and beer.


----------



## kc2006

clark lawn;462031 said:


> hey kurt when we get afew days here with nothing going on i got to pull the motor in the dump if you would like to come help i will provide food and beer.


Just give me a ring YO. Got alot of stuff to do in the next few days, probably be best after the holidays.


----------



## Frostysnow

Maybe I should get a cutting torch for christmas


----------



## Clapper&Company

u could get a small set, from TSC


----------



## clark lawn

kc2006;462041 said:


> Just give me a ring YO. Got alot of stuff to do in the next few days, probably be best after the holidays.


ya deffinatly after the first.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;461754 said:


> When I did mine, took a half hour tops!!!! Always just torch them off with a cutting torch. Makes life ALOT easier I took my blade off too and washed it all up. So you know it will snow now, lol.
> 
> Metzinger welcome to plowsite and the Ohio thread.:waving: Just gotta watch out for me and Clapper, we get in our Ron and Tom hour and start busting everyone's balls, all in good harmless fun though.


got the blade off today and gave everything a real nice wash. i am putting some whelen 90 watt corner strobes in the truck this week. I think i will feel a little bit safer since some of my accounts are off busy streets...


----------



## Metz

kc2006;461956 said:


> Hey neighbor i'm from austintown :waving: probably see me around, kdc lawncare, run a white ford. Been a good start to this year huh!


right on, i'm from liberty, do most of my plowing and mowing in the liberty/girard/hubbard area. I do have a few accounts in canfiled and boardman. I'm in a green gmc 1500 with signs on my doors and a grateful dead sticker on the back window. see ya around town!

i've talked to clark on the lawnsite forum, either of you guys know of any older (under $5000) plow trucks for sale around town? i'm looking for a 2500/250 4x4 reg cab long bed for a backup plow truck and eventually put a dump bed on and use it for leaves next fall.


----------



## kc2006

Haven't seen any decent trucks lately. There was a nice chevy dump near me for sale, older guy owned it since it was new and rarely used it, it's around a 96ish. I might check on it to see if he still has it, it was spotless.

Feel free to stop and say hi if you see me around town working.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Tom how much do u want for ur plow? and how soon could u get a new plow put on if u got that one off or would the dealer take it off for u


----------



## Pirsch

Hey guys...Saw the most rediculous lighting on a truck this past week. This guy had x-mas lights going around his blade (well 3 sides of it atleast) Strobes on the verticle markers and a frick'n inflatable snowman in the bed by the spreader.

Anyone see anything that wonderful? LOL


----------



## kc2006

if it snows on xmas eve like its supposed to, I'm putting candy canes on my plow markers and a big lighted wreath on the lift arm. Bling bling


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, sorry I didnt wave


----------



## RhinoL&L

man what is going on it seems like the ohio thread is preety dead! lol

i just got switches for my strobes and stuff to o in the truck! cant wait to see how these strobes turn out!:bluebounc hopefully it will stop snowing for a day or so, so ron would have a little time to help me out! LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shaw, Maybe that can be your chrismas gift


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sounds like we are going to be doing a strobe install soon there Ron. Hopefully JP can come and make "short" work of it


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom 

Sounds That way, when u want a do it?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whenever Shawn decides he does. Saturday would be the absolute best, since it is supposed to start snowing Sundaypayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

But we shall see though, depends on the wifey's work schedule. Cant go if I am playing Mr.Mom, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hear that.


Amber's phone keep waiting me up lasat night.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah youll have that. I am used to it though, the musical phone gets comical after a bit


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I hear that 

Them youtube vids really sucked, but you know it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Burkartsplow

any suggestions on where i should put my power supply for my strobe kit in my chevy silverado?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Arron,

We put them either under the pass seat or on the back wall.


----------



## Pirsch

Burkartsplow;463656 said:


> any suggestions on where i should put my power supply for my strobe kit in my chevy silverado?


Inside out of the weather and where it can breathe! Like Clapper said back wall or under the passenger seat is decent.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;463717 said:


> Arron,
> 
> We put them either under the pass seat or on the back wall.


I need to make sure it stay dry. do you ever make a box or anything to protect it under the seat, or should i just raise it off the floor a bit and it should be good?


----------



## Clapper&Company

We pull the seat, and bolt it down, try to get it as far back as you can your be find


----------



## Pirsch

Clapper knows alot about pulling seats! LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

HAHAHA steve funny funny


----------



## Frostysnow

Anyone looking to plow in style? I saw this on one of the main drags through town and it made me do a double take. I stopped for a pic on the way back home. All they had was a number in the window, no price.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Frostysnow;463820 said:


> Anyone looking to plow in style? I saw this on one of the main drags through town and it made me do a double take. I stopped for a pic on the way back home. All they had was a number in the window, no price.


my boss at tlc plows in one with a meyers on his its just rolled 100k miles leather seats its a nice truck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Jeez, he must have done some serious front end upgrades or something!!!! Looks like it carries the plow decently


----------



## Clapper&Company

I would say, that your his faT GIRLFRIEND is in the back :waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i didnt notice but thats a V


----------



## RhinoL&L

HEY GUYS,,, im out of school till jan 7! thats sweet! 

Ron- i can do the strobes whenever you want now! yeah i hope jp can make it too! he would sure make short work of it like tom said. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah Shawn, especially with JP's little hands. He will be able to feed the wires anywhere in that truck. Maybe we should put him under the hood and take the ladder away, LMAO


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha i dont know if we should do that, sounds really mean and what if he is scared of heights LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

you guys are offer


----------



## RhinoL&L

Whenever Shawn decides he does. Saturday would be the absolute best, since it is supposed to start snowing Sunday(quote)


i will do it when you guys want. you guys have the know how so i can do it whenever.


----------



## Young Pup

That is right Shawn you don't know didly


----------



## JeepCreepn01

doesnt it figure, our first snow was the 5th here got all my invoices out like i always do the very next day, my accounts always pay the same week, and it figures when i really want the money i havent got 1 check back:angry: no good Christmas this year time to go to the soon to be in-laws and wanna shoot myself all weekend thank god they have beer


----------



## Clapper&Company

ok were let u know


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;464001 said:


> That is right Shawn you don't know didly


yeah i admit it i dont know half of what you guys know...

but oh well, got to learn somehow


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jeep i know the feeling


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;464006 said:


> yeah i admit it i dont know half of what you guys know...
> 
> but oh well, got to learn somehow


shhot I don't know how to do the strobe stuff too. just messing with you. I did 4 leaf cleanups today.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well Shawn, you had best bring a notebook then. You will learn something that way, lol. Hell I havent even gotten all my checks in from clean-ups in November


----------



## RhinoL&L

thats good jp. im done except i have to do my grandmas one more time


----------



## RhinoL&L

no worries tom.... i will be sure to bring a note book and plenty of pencils! LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Get on it shawn lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

hey i am poor and i broke my truck so i just smile and wave:waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Tom neither Have I. Ihave about half of it still out plus snow removal crap. :crying::crying::crying::crying: I can't keep up with all of this billing crap. I am going crazy. I am going to go to the luney bin real soon. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Kevin I can do the one finger wave you want. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;464011 said:


> thats good jp. im done except i have to do my grandmas one more time


What are you waiting on? I had the z out there but brought it back for more room on the trailer. It is fully loaded and will be gonig to the dump in the am


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;464015 said:


> Tom neither Have I. Ihave about half of it still out plus snow removal crap. :crying::crying::crying: I can't keep up with all of this billing crap. I am going crazy. I am going to go to the luney bin real soon. lol


i thought u were already there i mean where eles do they teach people to put there hands in snow blowers


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol JP you were nuts before


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;464013 said:


> Get on it shawn lol


ok ron... when you see me i will have a notebook in hand and a pocket protector full of pens!


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;464019 said:


> i thought u were already there i mean where eles do they teach people to put there hands in snow blowers


Like I said I am going to the luney bin for Christmas


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;464018 said:


> What are you waiting on? I had the z out there but brought it back for more room on the trailer. It is fully loaded and will be gonig to the dump in the am


was waiting until i got out of school and had some time!


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;464020 said:


> lol JP you were nuts before


 I feel like i am nuts doing leaf cleanups at the end of Dec. I have never ever done leaves this late. At least I was not the only one out there today. I saw a couple of others thank god

By the looks of it I could run an add and do leaves all winter if we didn't get any more snow.


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;464008 said:


> shhot I don't know how to do the strobe stuff too. just messing with you. I did 4 leaf cleanups today.


I wish i could do clean ups!!  I have almost 20 to do still, it's been snowing, then we get clear weather but the ground is way too soft, then when it drys out we get maybe a half a day and BAM snow again. It's a teaser.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP I hear that!!!!1

Shawn better get a 5star, 5 subject note boot


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;464026 said:


> was waiting until i got out of school and had some time!


exuses excuses excuses lol:waving:

How did your exams or tests go?


----------



## Clapper&Company

KC2006.

What did u find out about strobes?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;464028 said:


> I feel like i am nuts doing leaf cleanups at the end of Dec. I have never ever done leaves this late. At least I was not the only one out there today. I saw a couple of others thank god
> 
> By the looks of it I could run an add and do leaves all winter if we didn't get any more snow.


yeah im sure you could around here jp. but im so tired of the leaves now! we should be plowing snow every week... oh wait that was just a dream i had last night! hope our winter keeps up like its been doing.

tests were good... glad they are over though


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys, your missing all the fun!!!!!1

Tom & I are watching his kids tonight


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;464029 said:


> I wish i could do clean ups!!  I have almost 20 to do still, it's been snowing, then we get clear weather but the ground is way too soft, then when it drys out we get maybe a half a day and BAM snow again. It's a teaser.


Oh man I feel for you. That is money waiting to be had that is for sure.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am too lazy to take the spreader off my truck to even consider clean ups. My equipment is on strike till March/April, LOL I went to the looney bin and they threw me out. Said I drove everyone in there crazy


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;464035 said:


> Hey guys, your missing all the fun!!!!!1
> 
> Tom & I are watching his kids tonight


Don't be putting Jack in with the milk to make them sleep. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea I could round a few up if i really wanted to


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;464037 said:


> I am too lazy to take the spreader off my truck to even consider clean ups. My equipment is on strike till March/April, LOL I went to the looney bin and they threw me out. Said I drove everyone in there crazy


Have Ron take it off for you tonight. Put him to work.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;464038 said:


> Don't be putting Jack in with the milk to make them sleep. :waving:


I would never think about doing something like that !!! 

- We use Crown around here


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;464035 said:


> Hey guys, your missing all the fun!!!!!1
> 
> Tom & I are watching his kids tonight


man sounds like a bunch of fun! too bad we all cant be there lol


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;464042 said:


> I would never think about doing something like that !!!
> 
> - We use Crown around here


Oh man that is even worse.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, we both just poped our first top!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

sounds like its going to be a long night for you 2! hope you have fun!


----------



## Young Pup

Well, guys I have things to do so I am outta here. Need to go do some shopping.


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey jp how was the basket ball game?


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;464050 said:


> hey jp how was the basket ball game?


What game? Oh man if you come down here you better bring a second vehicle cause the one you came down in will not be going back. I will walk under it and loosen every bolt on it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Was it a short game?


----------



## RhinoL&L

ok jp... while your out swing by mcD and get me some dinner LOL J/K im going to get some food!

haha ron ive seen that pic before.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Were you guys using the fisher price adjustable hoop so you could slam dunk???


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;464055 said:


> ok jp... while your out swing by mcD and get me some dinner LOL J/K im going to get some food!


I ain't your mother. have her cook you something.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP did u see my post?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;464057 said:


> I ain't your mother. have her cook you something.


haha lol. she is out with friends so im going to go get something.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;464056 said:


> Were you guys using the fisher price adjustable hoop so you could slam dunk???


Nope I had a small trampoline I jumped on to get to the rim. .

I am outta fellas catch you later on. Keep out of the crown and keep your pants on Ron and Tom.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Will do JP have a good night


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;464052 said:


> What game? Oh man if you come down here you better bring a second vehicle cause the one you came down in will not be going back. I will walk under it and loosen every bolt on it.


Yeah I saw it hence the loosen of all the bolts on your vehicle.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;464059 said:


> haha lol. she is out with friends so im going to go get something.


Cool have a good one and catch you later on.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;464060 said:


> Nope I had a small trampoline I jumped on to get to the rim. .
> 
> I am outta fellas catch you later on. Keep out of the crown and keep your pants on Ron and Tom.


haha you better watch out now JP tom and ron are together so im sure they can get some pretty harsh stuff going!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ahh the trampoline thing always works!!!!

JP, I dont put that green Speaking of pants, are you in 4T's yet??


----------



## Clapper&Company

LoL

We havent had a good Ron & Tom hour for a wile


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No we sure havent. We should have a daily Ron and Tom hour in the O/T


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;464066 said:


> LoL
> 
> We havent had a good Ron & Tom hour for a wile


yeah i figured you guys had one in store.. well im off to get some food but ill be back on it a little bit.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP all that jumping your age is showing

So what the weather going to do?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn,

You shouldn't start eatting micky d's again


----------



## Clapper&Company

Better Eat your veggys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, I found your perfect job for valentine's day, LMAO


----------



## RhinoL&L

wow those are some good pictures! dont worry tom... i only had 5 big macs and 5 biggie fries. i bet that kid was sayin mommy- can i just have 5 more apple pies.... ive only had 5 big macs for my afternoon snack!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Dont for get the 3 Mcchickens


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;464126 said:


> LOL Dont for get the 3 Mcchickens


well in that case ill just take 2 of everything on the left side of the menu LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I hear that


----------



## Pirsch

RhinoL&L;464125 said:


> wow those are some good pictures! dont worry tom... i only had 5 big macs and 5 biggie fries. i bet that kid was sayin mommy- can i just have 5 more apple pies.... ive only had 5 big macs for my afternoon snack!


And a Diet Coke to cancel everything out!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;464077 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> You shouldn't start eatting micky d's again


hey ron how did u get that pic of my couzins. i told them if they kept doing that somebody was gonna catch them


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL thats funny


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin, I told you not to let them into public After that pic was snapped I heard they went and held up the candy shop for all the fudgesicles in stock, LMAO


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;464206 said:


> Kevin, I told you not to let them into public After that pic was snapped I heard they went and held up the candy shop for all the fudgesicles in stock, LMAO


ya no i try and put the gate up when i leave and usally it holds them for awhile but then they cry. and the ground shakes when they have fit and down comes the gate. ill try better next time i had to use the engine host last time to get them in the truck. and tom u better find a new plow that u want


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOW


Sounds like Shawns last girlfriend !!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LMAO!!!!! You should hang some cheeseburgers from the ceiling. That will keep them put for a while, lol. Your engine hoist, much less your truck had the capacity to hold them??? WOW!!!!! Hey man, Im still doin the search for the right price, ya know?? Kind of a big investment at the moment


----------



## Clapper&Company

Now we know what kevins bed was so weak


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;464240 said:


> Now we know what kevins bed was so weak


so we have all maxed the load acouple times and ya i know what prices have u found so far?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;464240 said:


> Now we know what kevins bed was so weak


i think my bed did well with a dump truck tearin open


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sure sounds like you guys had some fun on here tonight. I went to work and come back with over 2 pages of posts....and thats with the settings at 40 per page!!! Went out and spent some money on a truck tool box for the 'ol truck today. SnowKid..where did you get your cb whips at for your truck. I went by your house today and it just looks like they are dummied up? I'm looking to put some on the truck and so far I have just found them on ebay and didn't know if you got them locally? Also how tall are they are and would you possibly be able to tell me how far back the are mounted on the box? Thanks..


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea we have fun LOL

You can get whips at Radio Shack


----------



## RhinoL&L

sounds like the fun was going on all night last night!


----------



## Clapper&Company

It was shawn LOL


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;464423 said:


> Sure sounds like you guys had some fun on here tonight. I went to work and come back with over 2 pages of posts....and thats with the settings at 40 per page!!! Went out and spent some money on a truck tool box for the 'ol truck today. SnowKid..where did you get your cb whips at for your truck. I went by your house today and it just looks like they are dummied up? I'm looking to put some on the truck and so far I have just found them on ebay and didn't know if you got them locally? Also how tall are they are and would you possibly be able to tell me how far back the are mounted on the box? Thanks..


Hey elwer I got my cb antennas from andersons in Lima best price that i could find. I believe that they are 36" I may be wrong. Only one is a dummy whip the other is hooked up to my cb( still need to tune it in). You can just give me a call some time this week and come by and look at them. I should be around most of the week might go deer hunting next thursday and friday just not sure yet.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I am bored out of my mind presently Gonna do a little more running around later. So is anyone getting any snow this weekend?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, 

Sounds like fun. What time do me have to go move that stuff?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;464727 said:


> It was shawn LOL


what does that mean ron?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;464738 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Sounds like fun. What time do me have to go move that stuff?


toms putting ronnie to work on a weekend o man the sky is gonna fall


----------



## Clapper&Company

We had fun all night lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin,
We got to help a guy move some stuff, Thats going to be our lunch money


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;464744 said:


> Kevin,
> We got to help a guy move some stuff, Thats going to be our lunch money


o i didnt know we calld beer lunch these days


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin,

You make us sound like alcoholics !!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

What you think we are a bunch of drunks?? LOL. Just drink beer moderatly. 

Ron we are supposed to be there at 3, but no hippie, so we may be out of lunch money Then we gotta drop off the truck and pick up the Lawn Guy


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;464751 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> You make us sound like alcoholics !!


well i can only report the facts


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea

If now hippy, that means were cant go to do that. O well.... Yea The lawn guy, 

Well atlease we know steves plowing today


----------



## kc2006

Clapper&Company;464033 said:


> KC2006.
> 
> What did u find out about strobes?


Wow you guys fill this thread up too fast! I don't get online for 12 hours and theres 5 more pages!! 

I didn't really look into anything, I found the strobes and wires for about 90 or 100 on ebay and never heard from a certain someone about the power supply so I've just been waiting...I thought the certain someone didn't like me and was ignoring me  hahaha


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, plowing??? Plowing what, LOL!!!!!

If the hippy aint here for us to go help, I may run and steal the Lawn Guy anyway so we can leave


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

yall talk in some kryptic tounge i cant even understand whats going on


----------



## Clapper&Company

KC,, No he said he forgot about the power supply lol. 

Tom, Steve and the hippy


----------



## kc2006

Well if he remembers tell him I want it...just take it easy on him or use lube cuz he's poor.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Whos poor the guy w/ the pack, or the guy who wants it?


----------



## kc2006

I know the guy with the pack aint poor! I heard he's one of the biggest plow operations in his area!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

KC, I will remind him when I see him...........yells........Dont forget KC's power supply....

Kevin, just try and keep up with the kryptic tongue, lol. You will learn someday. Just take notes, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

KC He might be, lol Dont worry your be there some day, and i'm sure he will give you some tips and help you out.

Now hes working on being the largest mowing guy


----------



## kc2006

I'm just gunna ride on his coat tails and pick up the scraps


----------



## Clapper&Company

that would work lol,

Make sure u take note also


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

haha note to self takes notes


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Note taking skills are a good thing to posess with me and Ron around


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Tom it is a very good thing, to take notes when were around.


----------



## f250man

Who was out plowing today? I was working bu not plowing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, we will fill you in tomorrow, LOL 

So whats up everyone?? Nobody wants to come on here cause I bet you are all afraid of the Ron and Tom hour, lmao


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, yea I think your right.


Steve, so what are you doing on the island?


----------



## RhinoL&L

im not afraid.... not too sure about jp thou!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Shawn, you are big enough to handle the jokes. JP can only handle the "small" talk, LOL I think Josh (walkers) is the one who is afraid. When is the last time he has posted?? We need to make a where's WALKERS thread


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

Yea josh is hiding


----------



## Young Pup

Phew it is safe to come on for few minutes. :waving: You guys are all jealous that you just cannot keep up with the big dog. So what is going on fellas? Anybody get off their computer and go do any leaf work or are your fingers attached to the keyboard till springtime? Get to it fellas you have money out there you bunch of slackers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

I have seen Josh on here lately. the one that is missing is Fernaldude. I have not seen him much. Hope he is alright.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, 

Sorry you missed us Tom & I went bowling.

I talked to erik a wile back, and he said he was working 60 hour weeks,


----------



## f250man

Ron I am framing a 4,000 sq ft house.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve,

Sounds like fun !!!

We still on for today?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well that sounds like a bucket of fun Steve!!!!! Must be nice though, going to the islands every week to work. 

Yeah me and the Clapper went bowling last night. Was quite funny. I think the thumb hole in the ball could have used a little fluid film though

Anyone want to buy my wife??? She is a big giant PITA:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom,

I dont think you can sell her !!!!!
You would have to pay for some one to take her, or maybe you can trade her in. 

- If nothing else, I know a guy who, has a friend, who knows a guy that has a wood chipper


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks Ron, but quickrete is cheap and Lake Erie is even closer.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Tom.

Well I would say what ever flots your boat, but I dont think that would flot very well :


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is the whole idea, lack of floatation Hydrolic cement is even better, cause it sets under water


----------



## Clapper&Company

I understand, now that this has been posted, if something happens, you know were screwed LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

man jp you were up late last night.... isnt that past your bed time?

i think i may just put another meyer straight blade on my new truck... would love to have a v but not sure it would be worth it. 

what does everyone think about that?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea 8' blade with wings


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron, I know it was posted. But I am not Repo and I dont do stupid things,lol. I got too much at stake and 2 little boys that look up to their daddy

Shawn, why would you get another Meyer?? For the love of pete get a Boss or a Western. Heck duct taping shovels to the front would be better than another Meyer.


----------



## RhinoL&L

ron-would that be too big? 

i emailed brian to see what his prices were...

tom-i hear ya but if i go with something other than meyer it would only be a couople hundred less than buying a v plow


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Tom, Make sure its Camo Duck Tape, 2.09183mf6723 Test !!!!!!

Tom, yea your just kick her to the curb lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn,

No you could handle it, in big wet snows you may have to take 1/2 bits but, in light snows you would be the cats @$$


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn, You may right i forgot that was a ford, you may just want to get a 6' plow for it.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;465499 said:


> Shawn, You may right i forgot that was a ford, you may just want to get a 6' plow for it.


no i think you realized that your post that i would be the cats a$$ would make your chevy seem to rinky dinky that you had to follow up with one of your ford slams! LOL

i will get some prices for an 8 ft plow....

any good brands? it seems like meyer is probably the cheapest but maybe ill check boss and western.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;465503 said:


> no i think you realized that your post that i would be the cats a$$ would make your chevy seem to rinky dinky that you had to follow up with one of your ford slams! LOL
> 
> i will get some prices for an 8 ft plow....
> 
> any good brands? it seems like meyer is probably the cheapest but maybe ill check boss and western.


Shawn, if you like meyer than get that. It is your blade, get what you are comfortable with. Just do some price checking and see which will fit your needs. I think you realize now that a vee just isn't right at this time. Get a straight blade and put some wings on it.


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah jp i hear ya on that one. i have checked around and im pretty sure the meyers is the cheapest.


----------



## Clapper&Company

That way shawn, you can buy parts, and have spears for both plows


----------



## WALKERS

Hey guys just popping in Hope everyone is doing well. We are all good here. Just been working in the cold and snow with a leaf vac instead of a plow. :crying:Merry Christmas everyone.:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh, 

We were just talking about you not coming around.
Dont lie we all know u were working on your tan!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Holy cow it is Josh!!!!:waving: We thought you didnt want to hang out with us younguns anymore, lol. I was thinking about starting a where's walkers thread. Kinda like where's waldo Well dont work too hard Josh


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i went and saw kurt today o about an hour ride turnd to 2 in the rain and little road signs. on the way home we dropd the belt of the power stroke. what a mess but did get the mount but now we have some work to do on that truck. guys i am gonna stop driving or riding in anything i am gonna get me a bike with 21speeds and a good snow suit


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin, if we ever do anything together, your driving by our self


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;465833 said:


> Kevin, if we ever do anything together, your driving by our self


seriously man tell me to be there early or late so ur not on the roads when i am


----------



## kc2006

GPS units are your friend! I picked one up a month ago, best 200 bucks spent in awhile! 

I've been making cookies all day. I think its harder work then being out doors.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt, Sounds like fun


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Geez Kurt, you wanna come teach my wife how to cook?? LOL I am not technologically advanced enough for GPS


----------



## RhinoL&L

come on tom... we know you cant read maps anyway!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nope, I just look at the position of the sun to tell what direction I am going, lol. And mapquest is good too. Oh and verizon has directions too


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL. he calls me and ask


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;465966 said:


> LOL. he calls me and ask


oh so thats why your always so busy:yow!::yow!:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No he is so busy taking notes from the rest of us here on plowsite, LMAO


----------



## Clapper&Company

You mean giving notes


----------



## Clapper&Company

But Most of the time I busy, fixing them guys that are cocky from lawn site F$$#%^ Ups.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

haha kurt thats what u should get me for xmas with the cash i just gave u.


----------



## kc2006

if i bought you the gps my dog wont eat for a month  I broke. The money i got from you is going towards tires.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;466054 said:


> if i bought you the gps my dog wont eat for a month  I broke. The money i got from you is going towards tires.


i didnt see any dogs man i am more broke then u i was waiting for the that kid to pay ill be getting the cash from him its his truck


----------



## Clapper&Company

Most landscapers are broke this time of year


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am slowly going broker and broker. Got a little over 1k out still But peanut butter&jelly sandwiches arent too bad


----------



## Clapper&Company

I got about 9k out still.

Tom what did u run out of jelly ? lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No I got jelly, didnt you see it?? I hate waiting on money:angry:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Last edited by Sydenstricker Landscaping : Today at 10:17 PM. 


LOL you added that


----------



## f250man

So Tom how much is Tim asking for the plows he has? And did you buy one?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

3850 and no I did not buy one. Still up in the air, cause Im still shaky on dropping almost 4000


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom I think u should wait till next year now.

Well You ready to go play in the snow?


----------



## RhinoL&L

ron- did you guys up north get something to go oit for?


----------



## f250man

Nothing up here in N.E Ohio. Just a dusting could have salted last night when it changed over from rain to snow.


----------



## stcroixjoe

f250man-are you on ohio game fishing?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Ron- where are those pic and vids you said you guys had coming?:waving::waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn 

We got somne good ones of us salting. Tom has them we just have to wait for him to post them
- yes We got to salt again  Had to drive 75miles to do it but we got it done


----------



## RhinoL&L

at least you got to do something


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea IT WAS FUN

Tom didnt like my drveway we do


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;466571 said:


> yea IT WAS FUN
> 
> Tom didnt like my drveway we do


whys that?????


----------



## Clapper&Company

i'll let him tell u

but its a long one


----------



## f250man

Yes Joe I am but haven't been on there for a while.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That driveway we had to do SUCKED!!!! Up hill with turns and plenty of ice. Ron has to be crazy to take that friggin thing. I would have glady told them to find someone else. Woods and a hill on one side to go in, then a big tree and house to run into on the other side
Here is the link to our vids and pics http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54533


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom,

We need to get a photo of the drive, and they will understand LOL


----------



## Pirsch

I think I know why you had such a hard time see'n the drive... Your Headlights don't work worth a $***... You had one out! Video during the day would help ya out!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL but steve the Strobes dont show up as good lol


----------



## Young Pup

Just stopped by to wish you all a Merry Christmas. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## f250man

Tom I think you have a burnt out head light in that vid.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes I do, the bulb isnt burned out. Typical nite sabre problems


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;467334 said:


> Yes I do, the bulb isnt burned out. Typical nite sabre problems


if u had the MDII then i would say its just a pin


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think it is just a connection or something that is messed up. I hope it isnt the change over module again I replaced that last season


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;467352 said:


> I think it is just a connection or something that is messed up. I hope it isnt the change over module again I replaced that last season


just use one light till u sell the thing to me then ill done fix it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sometimes when I hit a bump it jars it and comes back on. It is supposed to be nice and warm tomorrow, so I will tear into it then


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;467371 said:


> Sometimes when I hit a bump it jars it and comes back on. It is supposed to be nice and warm tomorrow, so I will tear into it then


my snowbear was like that it had crappy grounds sometimes cause all u ran was the hot to the light and it grounded through the stud


----------



## f250man

Well Tom went truck and plow shopping yesturday. I think I found my new 08 Crew cab Super Duty for the Boss 8' plow to go on if they will wheel and deal it will be in the drive with the plow by Saturday. Merry Christmas to myself.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds good steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, you lucky [email protected] Glad to hear you are going to get a decent truck finally. Now we can see who is makin the money nowpayup


----------



## VBigFord20

No one is going to make any money if it stays like this.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think we are going to go into another month or so hold over with no snow, then get hit after Jan 15th or so. Just like last season


----------



## f250man

Well I'm off to the iland for the rest of the week. So I'll talk to you guys when I get back.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;467649 said:


> I think we are going to go into another month or so hold over with no snow, then get hit after Jan 15th or so. Just like last season


thats fine with me give me time to get my truck back and ready to go all over again


----------



## Clapper&Company

After the 1st of the year, then were going to get hit!!


----------



## VBigFord20

I hope we do, my pc is fried and I need to buy another one. Thank god for the lap top but I really would rather have my desktop for billing and what not.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think we are going to start getting slammed here soon. That was one hell of a frost we had this morning. Looked like it snowed!!!! That is our giant freeze for the year. Took me a while to scrape the windows on the truck


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;467996 said:


> I think we are going to start getting slammed here soon. That was one hell of a frost we had this morning. Looked like it snowed!!!! That is our giant freeze for the year. Took me a while to scrape the windows on the truck


where did u have to go early in the morning?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I had to take my hippie to work at 6 am.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;468002 said:


> I had to take my hippie to work at 6 am.


my mom made me take her to my grandparents at 7 but she had started the car so it was nice and warm


----------



## born2farm

dang i wish i had frost here in Cardington...i woke up to about 52 degree weather. got everything i tore up plowing fixed and ready to go. bring on the snowpayuppayup


----------



## RhinoL&L

went toutand did leaves all day today in 50's  i need some snow!

ron do you want to do thoe strobes soon? what are you doing later this week or this weekend... i think its supposed to be in the 50's. give me a call or hit me on aim!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

born2farm;468024 said:


> dang i wish i had frost here in Cardington...i woke up to about 52 degree weather. got everything i tore up plowing fixed and ready to go. bring on the snow


Firstly welcome to Plowsite!!!! And where the heck is Cardington??


RhinoL&L;468072 said:


> went toutand did leaves all day today in 50's  i need some
> 
> ron do you want to do thoe strobes soon? what are you doing later this week or this weekend... i think its supposed to be in the 50's. give me a call or hit me on aim!


Did nothing today......story of my life now, LOL Im sure he wants to do them, just gotta keep on reminding him, or he will forget


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah i know tom.... have you decided on a blade for your truck yet?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No I have not yet. Now my truck is dying occasionaly, so I need to get a new alternator. So that cuts into the funding for a new blade


----------



## RhinoL&L

Sydenstricker Landscaping;468085 said:


> No I have not yet. Now my truck is dying occasionaly, so I need to get a new alternator. So that cuts into the funding for a new blade


i see tom. im suprised ron isnt on here!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im here LOL

I havent forgot about them shawn..... Tom when you want to do them


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;468243 said:


> Im here LOL
> 
> I havent forgot about them shawn..... Tom when you want to do them


ok just thought i would mention it to you. since they said its supposed to be decent weather for a while i think.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm going to hit u up on aim


----------



## VBigFord20

The only good thing about it being so warm is it gives me a excuse to go 4 wheelin one more time in 07. Going to go down to my friends place in Kensington on the 29th or 30th. If any of you all got a 4 wheeler and want to come let me know. I got to clear it with him, but he usually has no issue with it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kensington?? Like on Route 30 & Rt 9


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;468079 said:


> Firstly welcome to Plowsite!!!! And where the heck is Cardington??
> 
> Cardington is up around Marion and Mansfield in Morrow County if that tells you anything


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well then Cardington isnt too terribly far from here then. You going to the meet and greet in Mansfield?? The more the merrier.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Sydenstricker Landscaping;468823 said:


> Well then Cardington isnt too terribly far from here then. You going to the meet and greet in Mansfield?? The more the merrier.


you got it tom.... the more the merrier LOL:redbounce


----------



## kc2006

VBigFord20;468392 said:


> The only good thing about it being so warm is it gives me a excuse to go 4 wheelin one more time in 07. Going to go down to my friends place in Kensington on the 29th or 30th. If any of you all got a 4 wheeler and want to come let me know. I got to clear it with him, but he usually has no issue with it.


OH I WANT TO GO! haha. I have no where to ride around here, i might be going this weekend though, gotta drive about 45 mins to get to the place though.


----------



## RHarrah

VBigFord20;468392 said:


> The only good thing about it being so warm is it gives me a excuse to go 4 wheelin one more time in 07. Going to go down to my friends place in Kensington on the 29th or 30th. If any of you all got a 4 wheeler and want to come let me know. I got to clear it with him, but he usually has no issue with it.


I would be interested in the ride.


----------



## born2farm

well idk if i will make it to the meet and greet. never herd anything about it can you tell me more and i can see if i can make it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Here you go born2farm. Check this link out and it will give you a little more info. Frostysnow is right there in Mansfield toohttp://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54631


----------



## Clapper&Company

There you go tom, looking out every one


----------



## Young Pup

What's up fellas? I see you have been holding the fort down here. I agree with Shawn we need some snow and soon.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

What i've been up to lately, added a truck tool box from tractor supply and 3' cb whips. Here's some pictures but they are not great because they are off my phone. Have $275 in it.


----------



## Young Pup

Ron What is going on with the Repo thread. I don't feel like reading all of it. Did they arrest him yet?


----------



## Clapper&Company

No not yet LOL

So u helping out on saturday?


----------



## Young Pup

I spoke to Shawn earlier and he mentioned it. What time?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Not sure when we get there lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will pay one of you guys to come put me out of my misery My wife is being such a bit**. But that comes with marriage though I guess 

Elwer, the box and cb whips look nice on the truck!!!!

JP, snow hell, I am waiting for the grass to start growing soon now, LOL. Got a guy comming out after the first of the year to tell me what my Z is worth and possibly trade it in on a Walker

Ron, we do need JP to come, so he can make sure there wont be any "shorts" in the wiring


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Tom thats to funny.


Shes not working? 

Like I said before, I know a guy, who has a buddy that knows a guy, who owes him one, that knows a guy with a wood chipper


----------



## Young Pup

You want short, I will bring a a short double barreled thing with a trigger, will that work for ya.

Yeah Tom I was thinking about the grass growing too. But I am not pulling a mower unless I do my own yard. The heck with everyone else. I don't want to look at them until spring.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Keep that number in your back pocket for me Ron

Say hello to my little friend!!!!! LMAO JP I will bring my potato gun and we will see who wins, LOL

I aint touching a mower now till spring. Only reason I would pull one out is to clean it off and start my winter maintenance.


----------



## Young Pup

No thnaks you leave the spud gun at home those things hurt. :waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes they do!!!!!! Especially when you shoot apples through it and use mapp gas or propane to launch it


----------



## RhinoL&L

sounds like you guys are having fun! going to get a new plow putin tomorrow!

ron- just let me know around what time you guys are coming...im sure ill talk to you later hope jp helps!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kinda Sounds like a Sawed off Shot gun
- Being carried by a sawedoff guy hummmm

Tom, I got him on speed, hes # 5 for you lol

I'm going to start working on mine, Need to do some work on it.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;469386 said:


> sounds like you guys are having fun! going to get a new plow putin tomorrow!
> 
> ron- just let me know around what time you guys are coming...im sure ill talk to you later hope jp helps!


Yep depends on time and how things are going


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

You know, it happens it happens 

JP hows the hand?


----------



## Young Pup

Ron the hand is doing good. Need some skin to start growing again. Looks kinda of narly right now. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Alway looking at for my buddys

- Has any one seen Josh?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No Josh. I think he is hiding, too afraid of all our Ford comments and old guy stuff, LOL. Last time he was on was Christmas 

Josh, come out come out where ever you are!!!!! We miss you buddy!!!!! At least pop in once in a while


----------



## Clapper&Company

I called him today and left voice mail LOL

Where did every one go tom?


----------



## Steep&DEEP

*New and hello fellow buckeyes*

I just resently found the site and own what i hope to be an up and coming snow removal business in Paulding OH. I just wanted to say hi and say i am looking forward to get know you all and learn from everyones wisdom and experience. :salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well Welcome to the Site.

If you have the time, to spend on this site, its worth alot. 

We have fun but also 100% snow when we need to be.


----------



## Steep&DEEP

*Thanks*

Thanks for the welcome. I have a decent start looking to expand to another truck and plow(been on phone all night with that deal) my biggest weakness so far is the bid process etc.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

welcome steep&DEEP!!!!!:waving: Yeah you picked a good place to learn all things snow, especially here in Ohio. Just when me and Clapper get on a roll, get the notebook out and take good notes. We may not be very old, but we know how to get it done Check out our meet and greet as well, the more the merrier!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom is right lol


----------



## Steep&DEEP

Meet and greet whats that?? How old are you guys? i'm only 30 don't make me feel to old..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am only 21, Ron is close, and the rest range from 17 to their 40's


----------



## Clapper&Company

Moring Tom, 

I see you didnt sleep in this moring.

- Your Always on top of thing.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Steep&DEEP;469745 said:


> Meet and greet whats that?? How old are you guys? i'm only 30 don't make me feel to old..


ron and tom r 21


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;468408 said:


> Kensington?? Like on Route 30 & Rt 9


Yeah, your neck of the woods, he lives about 2 miles south of that intersection off one of those dirt roads.

I'd still like to go, but I am home with the flu right now so I doubt it is going to happen this weekend...


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea 

That is my neck of the woods LOL
What Road dose he live on?? Whats his name?


----------



## RhinoL&L

ron- do you guys know what time your coming? do you need my address?

give me a call or get me on aim!


----------



## Pirsch

Yeah Ron and Tom...Wait till you get old like me...can't do nothing cuz the weather has our joints and back all messed up. Heck ... Wait till you get old like me...can't do nothing cuz the weather has our joints and back all messed up.

Sorry guys that was my old timers kick'n in!


----------



## Frostysnow

hey guys, i'm tryin to help ya'll out. I left for a mini vacation to Boyne MI. I thought maybe if i left it wold snow some. But alas, even me leaving didn't do it. Instead i feel even worse cause we have gotten about 6inch this evening and everything needs plowed around here! If only i had drove my truck!


----------



## Clapper&Company

HAHA FROSTY

Shawn where u at?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is funny frosty!!!! I bet you got the shakes from seeing that snow and not being able to plow it:crying:


----------



## Frostysnow

It sucks, and my cousin thinks i'm crazy cause i just stare at the plows and watch


----------



## RhinoL&L

ron- give me a call


----------



## WALKERS

Walker popping in HEY everyone finally the HOLIDAYS are over. YEAH. Still trying to get everything done, and get 2008 proposals ready and there is alot of them.. So fill me in what is going on with our little gang. Tom and Ron behaving themselves. Ron I dont have a letter I send out. I paper leaf neighborhoods. I will be on more often soon. WHAT is this CHEVY crap F250 are you going to the DARK SIDE. LOL.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh Paper Leaf?? 


About time steve gets smart


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Oh my god Josh, you finally came out from the shadows!!!! How you doing bud??:waving: Me and Ron for the most part are behaving. Who said Chevy is crap and buying a F250?? I hate paper leafing places, it is worthless here


----------



## Clapper&Company

You have to make them stand out !!!! Full Color !!!


----------



## born2farm

has anyone else herd Ohio is supposed to get hit tuesday and wednesday. i have had a couple people tell me that so far but nuttin finnaly. just seein if any one else has herd. but im ready to go with my poor little set up its all dirty too.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks like a cold setup LOL

Why dont you run one of your family's Skidloaders or something??
Couldnt you run of there trucks next year?


----------



## Young Pup

I have heard rumblings of something but have not really been paying attention to it. I am going to be looking at some weather sites today and see what is going on.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;470385 said:


> Shawn where u at?


He is sitting in his driveway waiting for two guys from up north to pull in. Man what a plowsite brotherhood we have here. No call no shows to help a brother out.:crying:

just messin with you guys. He actually is working on his truck though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, were tell you on firday LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, What was he doing???

We have moved it back, due to Tom having to watch his kids. 
Were going to do it on wesday, no matter what!!!!


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;470804 said:


> Looks like a cold setup LOL
> 
> Why dont you run one of your family's Skidloaders or something??
> Couldnt you run of there trucks next year?


well i would but most of my jobs require sidewalks and this is good for anything. another problem is this is my rig for in town. since my parents are divorced and my mom lives in town i dont have any place to put the skidloader. next year i should have a truck of my own or run one of theres. the only problem is that there plow trucks are there personal trucks. its not bad and it gets the job done and above all it is like a $420 rig and good on gas..lol


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;470816 said:


> JP, What was he doing???
> 
> We have moved it back, due to Tom having to watch his kids.
> Were going to do it on wesday, no matter what!!!!


I am just messin with you guys. That is what Shawn said. He is putting the switches in on his dash board. 4 unit switch for everything I believe. He got it from ford and said that part look pretty simple.

He had a box of tissues wiping his eyes when I pulled cause you guys didn't call him. j/k


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok I got you, your dad dose the snow thing, I understand.

If you could meet up with them in town, you could do walks for them.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP,

You sure he isnt crying cause, it just hit him that he has a ford??


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, If were so mean, then tell me again why your not over there helping him??


----------



## Young Pup

Not sure on that one Ron Even though it is a ford it sure is a nice one for someone that young.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;470828 said:


> JP, If were so mean, then tell me again why your not over there helping him??


Shoot it cold out there and plus I needed to check on my Mom to see how she was doing.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats a good reason !!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Wait did you call me baby????


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;470825 said:


> Ok I got you, your dad dose the snow thing, I understand.
> 
> If you could meet up with them in town, you could do walks for them.


ya it all just depends. right now i got 6 accounts that i service and then when my dad gets and intown call for Mt. Gilead (where my mom lives, about 10min from my dads town) he calls me up and i do it. next year he has 4 commercial accounts he services with it 5 min of my mom house so i will get those and then help wtih anything else


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounnds Cool


Got and photos of his trucks?


----------



## Young Pup

Shoot I guess I did. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;470849 said:


> Shoot baby I guess I did. lol


WOW 

LOL


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;470848 said:


> Sounnds Cool
> 
> Got and photos of his trucks?


no i dont have any pics right now. realy he only owns one truck and my other 3 uncles each own one and they all help each other as well as working with Cooper Construction that has two trucks, backhoe, bobcat, and telehandler.

ill try and get some pics.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok

So you use more subs then anything


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;470851 said:


> WOW
> 
> LOL


lol man I will go back and edit them for you Ron

Just for you It is done not quit crying you baby.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL JP.... 

O the fun we have !!!!


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;470857 said:


> Ok
> 
> So you use more subs then anything


well basically. we arnt a commercial plowing company so i dont want you to think that but we help people out. all of our lots are on a handshake basis. the one big lot we help Cooper Construction with is teh Whirlpool Manufacturing Plant in Marion. Coopers do all the big maintenence work there and they dont have all teh snow equipment so we plow for them and get paid under the table basically. if thats confusing sorry..lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

I understand, 

So you guys work for other snow contractors. I get it....


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;470869 said:


> LOL JP....
> 
> O the fun we have !!!!


Dang I did it again. lol


----------



## born2farm

yup...we do work with other contractors....we live in a small town so we have a Dairy Queen and a couple churches we have a hand shake contract with and then alot of people call the local Citgo Station and they give them our number for residentials...basically just something to keep a bunch of farmers busy in the winter and put there trucks to use..lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds Good... I know all about small towns


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp,

Yes you Did


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey guys looks like its been busy on here!

ron- i put in the switches today so we dont have to do that when you guys come down.... i hope you guys actually come this time!would love to get them done.

Jp- thanks for standing up for me LOL J/K


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn Thats cool, how was they to install???

JP he might of stood up, but he was still looking up to us


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn 

Change your Sig


----------



## Young Pup

Ron yeah yeah yeah:crying::crying:

You guys are in for a big surprise come Wednesday. That is if you guys have the guts to come down here. 

I think I heard some about the s word on the weathe tonight. But I was half asleep so I am not sure what they are calling for.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea dont say it, then we willnt get any lol

Yea were see about that, dont forget your step


----------



## Young Pup

[/I] I have an 8 foot and 12 foot step ladder that should do.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea you should be fine


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha come on now guys LOL!:bluebounc 

ron- you guys actually coming down on wed to do these strobes or what?

those switches were not that hard to install... hard part was putting the screws in.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes Shawn, we are going to come down Wednesday. Dont get your panties in a bunch!!!! j/k Are we going to meet the Napoleon himself, JP???? If need be, I can whip up a pair of stilts to bring down LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;471247 said:


> haha come on now guys LOL!:bluebounc
> 
> ron- you guys actually coming down on wed to do these strobes or what?
> 
> those switches were not that hard to install... hard part was putting the screws in.


Shawn did you get the f150 to Jeff? Billie over at Valentino's told Jeff he would buy the burban but I think Jeff might hold onto that. For what I don't know.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;471254 said:


> Yes Shawn, we are going to come down Wednesday. Dont get your panties in a bunch!!!! j/k Are we going to meet the Napoleon himself, JP???? If need be, I can whip up a pair of stilts to bring down LOL


no you will be meeting little hitler himself.:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL JP!!!!!!

While your down there can you shine my boots??


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

What, are me and Ron gonna come down for an ambush??? Dont get the circus midgets involved!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Maybe JP will ride his unicycle over to shawns


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont you mean tricycle??? Or I thought he upgraded to the Silverado power wheels?


----------



## Young Pup

I see the dumb and dumber show has started up. I will check back with you guys later on.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL.... Ok JP we understand


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, you cant handle the fun no more??? You know, you are more than allowed to bust right back:waving: Have a cold one and Im sure you have some good ones to rag on us with. Maybe you could get the Shawn and JP hour going,lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha you guys.... its great!

Jp- i got the f150 over to jeff... not sure why he would keep the burb but i dont know what he would need it for but oh well.


----------



## WALKERS

POP:waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

POP????? LOL, I guess that was just a pop in post, lol. Anyone else ready for spring yet?? I think skipping winter is ok


----------



## Clapper&Company

no its Soda Josh !!! LOL

Tom, im ready to landscape again.
-Been working on bids


----------



## RhinoL&L

are you kidding? i need a lot more snow before i want to do any landscaping! havent even gotten to use my new plow yet. i want as much winter as we can get!payupLOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;472150 said:


> are you kidding? i need a lot more snow before i want to do any landscaping! havent even gotten to use my new plow yet. i want as much winter as we can get!payupLOL


Channel 4 is saying Mon night into Tues 1-3 maybe a little more. You might just get to use that plow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, i want to push a few more times..


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;472166 said:


> Channel 4 is saying Mon night into Tues 1-3 maybe a little more. You might just get to use that plow.


man it better not snow ( hope this works) LOL i hope we get at least that! would love to go out and use the new plow!!!!:bluebounc

now i think ill have to check out the weather myself! LOL

i didnt think you were done with the snow already ron... although you have had a LOT of snow already!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im not done, Im just ready to do something!!!

I need more snow.

If i can invoice Jan like I did last month, I can buy a new truck in the spring, with out any loan or any thing.


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha... maybe the snow will stall over columbus this month LOL i hope me and JP would love that!:bluebounc


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hope not that ford wouldnt last !!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;472275 said:


> Hope not that ford wouldnt last !!!


haha no way that thing is going crazy waiting to go push somw snow with the new plow! wait.... thats me!!!:bluebounc

but i think my truck is ready to go out and do a little work too


----------



## Clapper&Company

Your looking kinda blue shawn


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha no... as long as i dont get stood up again to put in my strobes! LOL J/K ron:waving:


----------



## born2farm

any one here any more of the snow on the 1st and 2nd? is it goin to be a pushable snow. i herd snow but then i herd 45-50 degrees next week.

nvm i just read above


----------



## VBigFord20

Its been so warm that I wish I could get the retaining wall stone I need to finish a job I started in the fall. Damn distributer has it back ordered until spring.

Oh well, I guess I will just sit here watching the game, hoping the Colts win so the Browns can go to the playoffs.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Shawn, since you got that new plow, you know it wont snow anymore now But oh well, at least my seasonals wont screw me this year. But my per pushes are going to hurt me pretty bad. Oh well, gotta get my Tiger Cub all cleaned up and looking pretty so I can get top dollar for it on trade in for a Walker!!!! That is pretty funny, everyone else is getting new snow stuff, and I am working on my landscaping stuff already. But this is the time to do it, since they want to deal this time of year on equipment. I get snow stuff in June/July when they are willing to wheel and deal


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom

That sounds like something I told you LOL
I do the same thing, Hell i'm working on mowing bids


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;472377 said:


> Shawn, since you got that new plow, you know it wont snow anymore now But oh well, at least my seasonals wont screw me this year. But my per pushes are going to hurt me pretty bad. Oh well, gotta get my Tiger Cub all cleaned up and looking pretty so I can get top dollar for it on trade in for a Walker!!!! That is pretty funny, everyone else is getting new snow stuff, and I am working on my landscaping stuff already. But this is the time to do it, since they want to deal this time of year on equipment. I get snow stuff in June/July when they are willing to wheel and deal


i thought u wanted a new walk behind get rid of that belt for a nice hydro


----------



## Clapper&Company

Why a walkbehind when u can have a Hydo

Kevin, I'm going to sell 48" Exmark


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yea Kevin I do want a hydro walk, but a Walker is going to be 100% more productive for me right now. You wanna buy my Z??


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;472400 said:


> Yea Kevin I do want a hydro walk, but a Walker is going to be 100% more productive for me right now. You wanna buy my Z??


and use it where? it would just give my couzin a reason to get fatter and lazyer


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Use it where?? It has the vac system on it, that thing is perfect for fall clean-ups and it goes 10mph


----------



## f250man

So Tom and Ron what you been up to? You guys never called me last weekend after you got done looking at the plow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not a whole lot. Yea sorry about that, my kids were being crazy and I needed to get them home. So how have the islands been?? You guys almost done?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yes Sorry Steve, its was all To m LOL j/k


Steve, we got to play in the snow 12/24 we made a vid if you did see it !!


Looks like 2008 might get started off right


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah i hope we get enough to plow down here... but i heard on the news this morning it is going to be north and west of us i hope they are wrong... not asking for much, 2in would be nice!payup


----------



## Scottscape

accuweather is calling for accumulation to an inch then another inch on wednesday. Hopefully that will give us our 2" rhino. We'll see.. the season was off to a right start after dec. 5 and 7th.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

It seams like everytime my equipment is down it snows. So you can guys can all thank me Well the atv is at the shop getting fixed something with the clutch now so I'm off to by another mount for my 2 wheel drive one...then it probably wont snow!


----------



## RhinoL&L

Scottscape;472753 said:


> accuweather is calling for accumulation to an inch then another inch on wednesday. Hopefully that will give us our 2" rhino. We'll see.. the season was off to a right start after dec. 5 and 7th.


i hope they are right!payup you should check out the meet and greet we are having on sat.

JP- where you at?


----------



## Steep&DEEP

*Woo hoo*

Just nationsl weather service web site and they are forcasting 4 to 8 inches for me with a winter storm watch and two days of gusty winds.payup truck is fueled and pretripped BRING ON THE FURY.


----------



## born2farm

they say my area could get anywhere from 1-5in. one station says 1-3 and one says 3-5 so i dont know who to beleice. i want to belive 3-5in but idk.


----------



## daveintoledo

*thats it..*



Steep&DEEP;472825 said:


> Just nationsl weather service web site and they are forcasting 4 to 8 inches for me with a winter storm watch and two days of gusty winds.payup truck is fueled and pretripped BRING ON THE FURY.


a sign of things to come maybe....payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn

Might not get your storbes done again LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shwan you want a come up and plow with me??


----------



## RhinoL&L

you guys suppo0sed to get snow on wed too? wish we were... we are supposed to get some tonight and tomorrow but not wed. at least around here! LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea were going to be working all week

Between pushing snow, salting and running driveways looks like were going to have fun


----------



## RhinoL&L

man you guys are lucky... not the same for me- i dont get any snow and dont get to do my strobes for the 5 time! LOL


----------



## Steep&DEEP

*this blows*

National weather service says a high of 52 sunday that really stinks. long term forcaster are calling for a "blow torch" thru January 12. make the most of this one friends this could be it for a while!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;472814 said:


> i hope they are right!payup you should check out the meet and greet we are having on sat.
> 
> JP- where you at?


I have been out doing leaf work. Shawn check this out. This is the weather forum that Josh turned us onto. I am young pup there as well. Here is the thread I want you to look at;

http://skyeyeweather.com/Weather_Forum/index.php?showtopic=2057&st=20&gopid=36279&#entry36279

Also check out noaa.gov that has changed since this am. Still might be holding off on loading salt or putting the plow on.


----------



## RhinoL&L

that looks interesting... one says 2-4 other says maybe an inch. hope we get to plow!

JP- ill give you a call later to see whats going on.


----------



## f250man

The Ilands great got it all to are selves for the most part. I got about a week left up there.Ron I did see the vids before I left.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds like fun steve.

- Do they need some one to do the landscape install


----------



## VBigFord20

Every station is saying something different. I'm leaving to go to a party now and who knows what it will look like when I come out. Only time will tell I guess.

Happy New Year boys


----------



## RhinoL&L

hope everyone has a happy new year!!!:redbounce be safe out there guys.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Happy new year guys!!!!!!! And to those that actually get snow, be CAREFUL!!!!!!! There is going to be a ton of idiots on the roads


----------



## stcroixjoe

ya know everyone who will be out plowing you outta throw a tow rope or chain in your truck if you already dont cause you know there will be alot of drunks stuck or in a ditch who will give us payup to get them out instead of a dui


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I planned on it!!! Plenty of stupids here on RT 2, especially in Painesville


----------



## Pirsch

I'm stay'n home to keep all nice and warm...I'll be listening to all the idiots crashing and burning and sending good stuff to the media. They're call'n for 1" or less down here in Dayton so there will be alot of crashes. People don't know how to drive in this horible weather. Heck they shut down the schools with just a trace of snow on the ground.

I wish you all a great new year!

Be Safe!


----------



## Scottscape

yeah, I'm staying in, only having a couple at home after a nice dinner out earlier. There will be definitely alot of idiots out there tonight and tomorrow morning still drunk from the night before. The towing companies are gonna' make out great if we accumulate. lets hope! 

happy new year guys!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am just having a couple at home too. My wife passed out early too,lol SO I get to be the only one awake to ring in 08, then I am going to bed. The tards are going to be running amuck if we get decent accums overnight. Gonna make for some fun plowing, not

Happy New Year guys!!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;473458 said:


> The tards are going to be running amuck if we get decent accums overnight. Gonna make for some fun plowing, not
> 
> Happy New Year guys!!!!


Did you wish for your plow to not break during this storm? 

Everyone be safe plowing during the storm


----------



## Clapper&Company

Happy new year,

I'm headed to bed..... Dont worry guys I was thinking about you when we were toasing in the new year with Jack.... 

Be Safe


----------



## f250man

Happy new year everyone. Off to bed


----------



## Pirsch

Well it's 0140 and down here is the Gun and Knife Club...Alot of idiots stabbing/shooting and crashing into things... I'm just glad I'm not working my jail job tonight...What a mess!

Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe 2008!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

happy new year guys no snow at all over night if it just keeps holding off till noon on wensday that would be awesome


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin WTF its not our problem u dont have a truck....dont wish that for the rest o fus !!!!


----------



## stcroixjoe

ron who peed in your cheerios's? lol/j/k i hope we get 2 feet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Joe LOL Just screwing with him LOL

I would like only like about 4" every other day


----------



## RhinoL&L

i would love to see anythinng plowable here now.... its almost dry outside! they are calling for 1-2 in here later today and tonight. hope us here in columbus get to push! and everyone else too!!!


----------



## born2farm

ya i was expecting some white this morning but i guess ill wait and see what it does.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep.

Wait wait the waiting game has started


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is snowing hard here. I will be going out in a few hours and dig in


----------



## Clapper&Company

sounds like fun


----------



## Young Pup

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of you. 

A little windy here but no snow to speak of as Shawn as already said.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Happy New year too you to JP

Dont worry your get some snow too.


----------



## Young Pup

Well shall see. Looking at the radar it looks to be going south towards Josh. Have fun out there and do not do any doughnuts when pulling into your properties. (repo_man thread) j/k


----------



## Clapper&Company

Wasnt planing that LOL

I only do that when I'm helping Powerjoke


----------



## Young Pup

lol :waving:


----------



## kc2006

It's snowing pretty good here. Supposed to get 1-3 today, 5-8 tonight and another 1-2 tomorrow. Should be good stuff! 

The only bad part is, the guy I sub for bills seasonal and I'm of course hourly, so its like pulling teeth to get him to go out. At first he was talking about just doing entrances and around the buildings (we do all churches and a few schools), but I think it'd be smart to get it all cleaned off. Oh well, we'll see what happens. Make that money boys!


----------



## RhinoL&L

still nothing here just cold and windy! im not asking for much... jusst enough to go out and work!payup LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;473733 said:


> still nothing here just cold and windy! im not asking for much... jusst enough to go out and work!payup LOL


Shawn I just some flakes.

Oh wait that was the neighbors never mind. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Roflmao Jp


----------



## VBigFord20

There is less the a inch out there. Its not even worth walking out side for.

Guess I will stay in and keep working on changing over all my account info to 08.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;473736 said:


> Shawn I just some flakes.
> 
> Oh wait that was the neighbors never mind. :waving:


what have you heard now JP? lates i have heard was maybe an inch


----------



## Clapper&Company

It slowed down here too.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;473758 said:


> what have you heard now JP? lates i have heard was maybe an inch


You must have watched channel 10 news. Channel 4 is on now. I heard the same on 10. Skyeye guys seem like we will get more though. But who really knows.

Shawn noaa's website is still calling for 1-2 for tonight. Watching to see what 4 says now.


----------



## Smitty58

What do you guys think for SWO below Dayton? I've gotta make a choice for tonight/tommorrow morning, give away premium pay on my "real job" and go plow (if we get any) or chance it and come on in to work. Always a dilemna. Of course no matter what I decide it'll be wrong.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;473763 said:


> You must have watched channel 10 news. Channel 4 is on now. I heard the same on 10. Skyeye guys seem like we will get more though. But who really knows.
> 
> Shawn noaa's website is still calling for 1-2 for tonight. Watching to see what 4 says now.


yeah i watched channel 10. just checked skyeye.... yeah i dont think anyone really knows! oh well get what we get.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea were know by firday


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;473780 said:


> yeah i watched channel 10. just checked skyeye.... yeah i dont think anyone really knows! oh well get what we get.


Did you just see 4's snow fall map. Looks like 1-3 still but the 3-5 was close by. What the heck is that?


----------



## Young Pup

Smitty58;473775 said:


> What do you guys think for SWO below Dayton? I've gotta make a choice for tonight/tommorrow morning, give away premium pay on my "real job" and go plow (if we get any) or chance it and come on in to work. Always a dilemna. Of course no matter what I decide it'll be wrong.


Check out: 
http://skyeyeweather.com/Weather_Forum/index.php?act=idx

Look in the daily weather talk forum.


----------



## Clapper&Company

This is what were under::

weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
3 products issued by NWS for: Minerva OH
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
1103 AM EST TUE JAN 1 2008

OHZ017-027>033-036>038-047-021200-
HANCOCK-WYANDOT-CRAWFORD-RICHLAND-ASHLAND-WAYNE-STARK-MAHONING-
MARION-MORROW-HOLMES-KNOX-
1103 AM EST TUE JAN 1 2008

...SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST
WEDNESDAY...

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTH CENTRAL
OHIO...NORTHEAST OHIO AND NORTHWEST OHIO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

PLEASE LISTEN TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR GO TO WEATHER.GOV ON THE
INTERNET FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT THE FOLLOWING HAZARDS.

SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW ADVISORY

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY.

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Snow and Blowing Snow Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
1250 PM EST TUE JAN 1 2008

OHZ017-027>033-036>038-047-020200-
/O.CON.KCLE.SB.Y.0001.000000T0000Z-080102T0900Z/
HANCOCK-WYANDOT-CRAWFORD-RICHLAND-ASHLAND-WAYNE-STARK-MAHONING-
MARION-MORROW-HOLMES-KNOX-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...FINDLAY...UPPER SANDUSKY...CAREY...
BUCYRUS...MANSFIELD...ASHLAND...WOOSTER...CANTON...YOUNGSTOWN...
MARION...MOUNT GILEAD...MILLERSBURG...MOUNT VERNON
1250 PM EST TUE JAN 1 2008

...SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM
EST WEDNESDAY...

1 TO 3 INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED THIS AFTERNOON...WITH AN
ADDITIONAL 1 TO 3 INCHES POSSIBLE TONIGHT. THIS COMBINED WITH
WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH WILL PRODUCE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.

IF YOU MUST TRAVEL ALLOW EXTRA TIME TO REACH YOUR DESTINATION.
STAY TUNED TO WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE NEWS SOURCE FOR
FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Short Term Forecast
SHORT TERM FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
1208 PM EST TUE JAN 1 2008

OHZ009>014-019>023-029>033-089-011815-
ERIE OH-LORAIN-CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-HURON-MEDINA-
SUMMIT-PORTAGE-TRUMBULL-RICHLAND-ASHLAND-WAYNE-STARK-MAHONING-
ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...SANDUSKY...LORAIN...CLEVELAND...
MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...NORWALK...MEDINA...AKRON...
RAVENNA...WARREN...MANSFIELD...ASHLAND...WOOSTER...CANTON...
YOUNGSTOWN...ASHTABULA
1208 PM EST TUE JAN 1 2008

.NOW...
SNOW SHOWERS WILL CONTINUE TO DEVELOP THROUGH THE AFTERNOON.
WINDS GUSTING FROM 35 TO 40 MPH...CAUSING BLOWING SNOW AND REDUCE
VISIBILITIES. SOME OF THE HEAVIEST SNOW SHOWERS WILL BE ALONG AND
EAST OF A SANDUSKY TO ASHLAND LINE. SNOWFALL THROUGH 2PM CAN BE
FROM A DUSTING UP TO AN INCH IN THE HEAVIER SNOW SHOWERS. ROADWAYS
THAT ARE UNTREATED CAN BECOME SNOW COVERED AND SLIPPERY.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

U.S. Dept. of Commerce
NOAA National Weather Service
1325 East West Highway
Silver Spring, MD 20910
E-mail: [email protected]
Page last modified: May 16, 2007Disclaimer 
Credits 
Glossary 
Privacy Policy 
About Us 
Career Opportunities 
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE: for Safety, for Work, for Fun - FOR LIFE


----------



## Young Pup

Yeah I just got that notice for you guys too. For what reason I don't know. I had it so I would receive it for local counties. Hmnnnn


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;473788 said:


> Did you just see 4's snow fall map. Looks like 1-3 still but the 3-5 was close by. What the heck is that?


I didnt see that one... i was on here. if they said 1-3 here still thats not too bad. Do you know when they think its supposed to start?

ron you are one lucky [email protected]#$


----------



## Clapper&Company

New Year's Day: Occasional snow showers. High near 32. Breezy, with a west wind between 18 and 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Tonight: Periods of snow showers. Low around 22. West wind between 11 and 17 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Wednesday: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 26. North wind between 16 and 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sawn, I know we wre 

You want me to make room for your truck in the drive?? So you can some up and plow?


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah i would love to have some snow to plow but thats a long drive in a truck LOL... maybe i can at least salt here LOL from what channel 4 saids we may still get to have a little fun? i hope JP.

you guys going to be buys up there thur ron? gonna be sunny here


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;473797 said:


> I didnt see that one... i was on here. if they said 1-3 here still thats not too bad. Do you know when they think its supposed to start?
> 
> ron you are one lucky [email protected]#$


According to my stop watch it will start in 3 minute and 30 seconds..:waving:

They did not say but I will say it will be later on this afternoon. I am not loading anything till later on myself. I just don't want to load and not use it. I am off to the store. Check back later on.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL JP im watching the watch !!!

Shawn hit me up on aim


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;473813 said:


> According to my stop watch it will start in 3 minute and 30 seconds..:waving:
> 
> They did not say but I will say it will be later on this afternoon. I am not loading anything till later on myself. I just don't want to load and not use it. I am off to the store. Check back later on.


sounds good jp, ill talk to you later:waving:


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas how was everyone. Hey are you guys going to get to play in the snow?
SHAWN if you cant get those busy Chevy guys up north to help you bring it down here and we will take care of you. LOL:salute:


----------



## born2farm

snow left me about half an inch then quit. wind still blowing so pretty hard. well see what happens. typical ohio weather though. call for blizzard like conditions one day and 50-60 degree weather the next..lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Were get them shawn LOL

Still waiting on the snow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well you guys can all sit and wait then. It is my turn now Got a few inches down with some drifting going already. Calling for 4-6 daytime, 3-6 tonite and 2-4 tommorow. Gonna be a long couple of days up herepayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom.

I want my snow !!!!!!!

Check in with me, let me know how your making out... I might be up  LOL j/k


----------



## Steep&DEEP

*flop*

Well NWS bombed the forcast again guess it was a waist to pretrip truck LOL. now i got a plow truck with a full tank of fuel and nothing to plow. Hopefully it gets better after the "blow torch" is over..


----------



## Young Pup

Light flurries here right now. I want to see what Northern Indiana has in store for us though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm not sure where its at, it should be here LOL


----------



## Young Pup

You guys need to turn the hockeye game on up in Buffalo. Snowing pretty good there and it looks cold as ice.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Whats it on Ch???


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;474006 said:


> Whats it on Ch???


It is on NBC stations.


----------



## Clapper&Company

ok, I dont have local tv, so i dont know if I can find it


----------



## RhinoL&L

you said it JP i just hope it snows a little harder than this! LOL have to see what the 5oclock news says... guess ill go check skyeye again, man they are crazy fast over there...

JP- i saw that lot across from giant eagle... holy S^[email protected] is all i have to say, if they plow anything it will be all the extra salt on there!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;474024 said:


> you said it JP i just hope it snows a little harder than this! LOL have to see what the 5oclock news says... guess ill go check skyeye again, man they are crazy fast over there...
> 
> JP- i saw that lot across from giant eagle... holy S^[email protected] is all i have to say, if they plow anything it will be all the extra salt on there!


Maybe they are hoping that they don't have to plow. That is why the put all the salt down.

Looking at the radar it is starting to look good but we shall see.


----------



## RhinoL&L

havent checked the radar or anything for a while, guess that gives me something to do for a few min.


----------



## Young Pup

They have radars on skyeye too. Look at the infrared image on the right side.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;474037 said:


> They have radars on skyeye too. Look at the infrared image on the right side.


are you talking about in that particular thread? i couldnt find it...

anyway my grandma made some dinner so im going to go eat. ill talk to you guys later.


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn I just checked noaa and they have updated the forecast for tonight:

Tonight: Occasional snow showers, mainly after 8pm. Low around 21. West wind around 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## RhinoL&L

ok sounds good to me... you going to load up yet?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;474050 said:


> are you talking about in that particular thread? i couldnt find it...
> 
> anyway my grandma made some dinner so im going to go eat. ill talk to you guys later.


No Shawn, go to the main page and the radars are on that side:

Here is the main page for you

http://skyeyeweather.com/Weather_Forum/index.php?act=idx

Enjoy your dinner, we are working on ours


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;474056 said:


> ok sounds good to me... you going to load up yet?


No I am going to wait to see what the news says. If anything I will put the plow on but hold off on the salt. But not yet.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm thinking about taking a nap LOL

Its not snowing at all.

Hmm, what should I do, go make sure every things ready? Pretreat some stuff?? or Nap?? Hmmm


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;474064 said:


> I'm thinking about taking a nap LOL
> 
> Its not snowing at all.
> 
> Hmm, what should I do, go make sure every things ready? Pretreat some stuff?? or Nap?? Hmmm


take a nap it could be a long night


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;474056 said:


> ok sounds good to me... you going to load up yet?


I might be wrong but the map on channel 4 show us under a snow advisory????????????????


----------



## Young Pup

Here we go Shawn:

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
408 PM EST TUE JAN 1 2008

.COLD AIR MOVING ACROSS THE GREAT LAKES WILL CONTINUE TO BRING
SNOW SHOWERS TO THE REGION. A TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE WILL SWING
SOUTHWARD ACROSS THE OHIO VALLEY OVERNIGHT WHICH WILL ENHANCE THE
SNOW SHOWERS. THIS WILL RESULT IN A PERIOD OF A FEW HOURS WHEN
MUCH OF THE ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TO OCCUR. THE SNOW
SHOWERS WILL THEN TAPER OFF IN THE MORNING.

INZ050-058-059-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-051>056-060>065-070>074-
020515-
/O.NEW.KILN.SN.Y.0001.080101T2108Z-080102T1500Z/
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-DARKE-SHELBY-
LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-
LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-
BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...
KENTON...CELINA...WAPAKONETA...GREENVILLE...SIDNEY...
BELLEFONTAINE...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...PIQUA...URBANA...
SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...EATON...DAYTON...
XENIA...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER...
HAMILTON...LEBANON...WILMINGTON...CHILLICOTHE...LOGAN
408 PM EST TUE JAN 1 2008

...SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 AM EST WEDNESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A SNOW
ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 AM EST WEDNESDAY.

SNOW SHOWERS WILL OCCUR LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND OVERNIGHT
RESULTING IN 1 TO 3 INCHES OF ACCUMULATION. AS THE SNOW SHOWERS
TAPER OFF WEDNESDAY MORNING...THERE COULD BE UP TO AN INCH OF
ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATION.

A SNOW ADVISORY IS ISSUED WHEN SNOW IS FORECAST TO DEVELOP IN THE
AFFECTED AREAS...BUT ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED TO BE LIGHT. ANY
SNOW WOULD MAKE DRIVING AND WALKING DIFFICULT BUT NOT IMPOSSIBLE
ON UNTREATED ROADWAYS AND SIDEWALKS. WHEN TEMPERATURES ARE BELOW
FREEZING...MOTORISTS NEED TO BE ESPECIALLY CAREFUL ON BRIDGES AND
OVERPASSES WHERE SLIPPERY SPOTS CAN EASILY DEVELOP.

$$


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hazardous Weather Outlook


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;474071 said:


> I might be wrong but the map on channel 4 show us under a snow advisory????????????????


JP- i will check that out. i would be happy if we were LOL

i havent seen any maps or looked at any of the local stations yet... but im actually going to go eat dinner now. LOL ill talk to you guys later.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn, hey go Eat !! LOL


----------



## Young Pup

What were you waiting on? Grandma cooked, I would have been there in heartbeat, but no you skipped a few beats didn't you. We are looking to be eating around 5:30 or 6 here.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds like fun...


JP what you think about my Q's LOL???? NAP??


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;474089 said:


> Sounds like fun...
> 
> JP what you think about my Q's LOL???? NAP??


take a nap could be a long night up there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Came back for a break. Got about 5-6 inches in a few spots. Some places had an inch some had a bunch. Round 2, lake effect has fired up now. Prolly head back out around 9 or so


----------



## born2farm

snow finnally started flying good here. it looked like we just got a small little hit from the radar and it looks like a big wall coming.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will get some pics for you guys, so you dont go completely insane, LOL I will also try my hand at some solo video. Duct tape will do well at holding the cam on the dash


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah you guys who get to go out and play tonight or tomorrow be sure to get lots of pics and vids!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

already had the clunker out once tonight i am going to reload the buckets and blower were going back out about 8 ish. good 6inchs or so has fallen and its still coming


----------



## Young Pup

Got the plow hooked up. Was not easy. Didn't want to match up to the holes. Got the jack out, and got it hooked up. Plug it in and that didn't work right. Finally got it working and wire tied the plugs together and got both light working. That was one issue other than it not angling properly. 


Snowing good outside right now. Streets are starting to get a cover on them.

Time to go get dinner finished. Be back later.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hummm Nothing here not snowing !!!!

Just woke up from nap


----------



## VBigFord20

I just got in, there is about 3-5 here on average and some nice drifting. Going to warm up and rest for a few hours and go back out around 9 to hit a few more things. Got 2 driveway calls that they told me no rush so I will hit those tonight also. Might have another lot to do also, the manager is going to make that call shortly. Could be a good night.payup


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;474225 said:


> Got the plow hooked up. Was not easy. Didn't want to match up to the holes. Got the jack out, and got it hooked up. Plug it in and that didn't work right. Finally got it working and wire tied the plugs together and got both light working. That was one issue other than it not angling properly.
> 
> Snowing good outside right now. Streets are starting to get a cover on them.
> 
> Time to go get dinner finished. Be back later.


wow i didnt even know that anything was really happening except some flurries! just looked outside when i saw this and it looked good!

better eat a good dinner JP be sure you have energy to go out and work LOL hope we can plow too, not just salt.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds like every ones having fun but me


----------



## Scottscape

Nothings going on right now out on the west side. patiently waiting...


----------



## Clapper&Company

I know the feeling !!!


----------



## Young Pup

Scottscape;474354 said:


> Nothings going on right now out on the west side. patiently waiting...


Are you serious? I am looking out the window in Grandview and W. First ave is covered with it coming down and blowing pretty hard.


----------



## Young Pup

Going to go load some salt in the truck bed now. Be back in a few


----------



## born2farm

ya its snowin hard and blowin hard now. hopin they will close school so i can plow in the morning early


----------



## RhinoL&L

just got in from hooking everything up and loading the salt up! now im ready all i have to do is wait. oh well ill try to get some sleep but we know how that goes LOL.

streets have a good coat on them and it is coming down ok, blowing pretty good too.


----------



## Scottscape

Young Pup;474361 said:


> Are you serious? I am looking out the window in Grandview and W. First ave is covered with it coming down and blowing pretty hard.


yep, im out in West Jefferson its 8:38 and still nothing here..


----------



## plow time

*hope for snow*

there saying 2 to4 here in zanesville just dusting now put plow and spreader but not salt do that tonight


----------



## Young Pup

Scottscape;474423 said:


> yep, im out in West Jefferson its 8:38 and still nothing here..


Salt truck finally came by about 20 minutes ago. First ave is starting to melt. I will call it a steady snow with 18 degrees outside plus winds @20 out of the west.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;474398 said:


> just got in from hooking everything up and loading the salt up! now im ready all i have to do is wait. oh well ill try to get some sleep but we know how that goes LOL.
> 
> streets have a good coat on them and it is coming down ok, blowing pretty good too.


Who are kidding you are not going to go to sleep. Salt truck finally came by here. They always hit the hills first and of course the fire house too. Still snowing steady outside. WEnt by Valentinos and now the blue truck is blocked in. Jeff has his plow hooked up to the burban.


----------



## WALKERS

We have a dusting to one inch down here in Southern CUBA. You guys becareful out there. O'TAY:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea we got about a 1" on and snowing good here in NE CUBA!!!


----------



## plow time

*young pup*

how far are you zanesville iam 55 mile east of columbus


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm just West of Lisbon about 19miles


----------



## WALKERS

I am going to take my NAP soon and head out around 3 after all the FREAKS are off the roads and salt the "NO TOLERANCE" accounts.payup


----------



## born2farm

i have prolly close to an inch and a half at my house. went on on the lawn mower and played in the driveway a bit. gonna get up around 4:30 and check to see if i need to plow before school (if i have school)


----------



## Clapper&Company

We ran some salt about a hour ago, 


Back out around 2am


----------



## Young Pup

plow time;474516 said:


> how far are you zanesville iam 55 mile east of columbus


I am just on the other side of downtown so probably 57 miles from you.

Ok I lied it is 58.66 by mapquest.


----------



## Young Pup

At some point I will take a nap. But who needs sleep we will be working. purplebou:redbounce:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;474533 said:


> We ran some salt about a hour ago,
> 
> Back out around 2am


I thought about going out around 2 or 3 myself


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I hear that who can think about sleep at a time like this


----------



## Young Pup

I know. Dang it is like a late Christmas present.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hear that JP

Sent you a PM, just for you its a late Christmas gift from me


----------



## Young Pup

You have a pm tooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Now you DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Young Pup

These totals are from skyeye weather. this is one prediciton from someone over there:


For amounts... I am going with...

1" South of the River
1-2" from the River on North, this includes Cincy 
3-4" For the Northern parts of the Tri-State. N. Butler, N. Warren counties on North should be in the band. This includes DAY and COL areas.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hmm there saying 1-3 tonihgt and maybe 1-2 day time


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well that was a bunch of snow REALLY FAST!!!!! A few of my places had a foot or so in the drive. The rest had no less than 7 inches on them. Supposed to get 3-5 more tonite. Gonna roll again at 2-3 at the latest. Finally I am the snow hog this time!!!payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

u and me tom i got no less then 10 on most of my stuff and that was since 2 i just rolld home alittle bit ago go back out right befor rush hour push them open and then go get my truck and see what the storm is still bringin


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

What truck you running?? The little Ranger?? That storm sure dumped alot of snow really really fast!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;474655 said:


> What truck you running?? The little Ranger?? That storm sure dumped alot of snow really really fast!!!


running my couzins f250 the green hornet


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

thats the hornet


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thats good at least you had a truck, especially a 250 for this amount of snow. Bet you cant wait to see your 150 tommorow


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;474672 said:


> Thats good at least you had a truck, especially a 250 for this amount of snow. Bet you cant wait to see your 150 tommorow


ya and i cant wait to kill who ever stands in my way of getting it out of that joint no i dont care what u did moveeeeeeee


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Beat them all with a show or a 3 foot section of garden hose!!! Better post some pics of it!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well were rolling out.

Not sure what we have, Hasnt stoped snowign yet. But the wind is blowing all the snow around, and I cant tell how much is on the ground

--I life on top of a hill, and the snow blows to much--


----------



## Young Pup

We have 2 to 3 on the ground here. Heading out just plowed the alley behind my Mom's and checked on her off to work I go.


----------



## born2farm

its a lil before 9 here and cardington and i got a lil over 4in so far. headed out and plowed two drives before seven once i found school was closed and then came in to get warm, fuel and eat and ill be back out. dang mower too cold


----------



## Clapper&Company

we got about 2 here, lots of blowing snow.

We plowed every thing, now working on drives.


----------



## Easy

Chardon got hit again. Plowed 4-6 last night, and another 4-8 this morning. Sure came down heavy between 7p.m. last night and 3a.m. this morning. Driving really sucked last night, a bit better this morning. Now the sun is shining brightly...... When in Ohio, just blink your eyes, and the weather will change!!!!


----------



## born2farm

well i got everything hit once and still comming down hard as ever. i got close to 6in now and waiting to go cleanup untill the snow slows a little.


----------



## Frostysnow

Hey guys, just got back in from 8 hours of subbing. We didn't get much. Maybe 3 but there was alot of blowing and drifting and such. Overall it was very successful day so far. 

I am sure everyone is busy but i just git a call from a lady in Pepper Pike that needs service and because i am down in Mansfield there is no way i could do it. She seemed pretty desperate. Maybe an opportunity for some extrapayup.

Name: Ursala (spelling?)
Phone:678-772-3888


----------



## RhinoL&L

i went out about 430 i know its late but i dont need to go out earlier for what i have. if only i had more work! payup got back in about 9 or so and it was a good morning.

im going with JP, we had a good 2-3 here in most places


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

we have every bit of 10inchs plowed yester day at 2pm by 8 there was another 6-8 and then this morning another 4 and i got my truck back got everything back in and my truck decided to slide the but over towards the mailbox and tore off my cas cap door thing pice of junk plastic on my brand new bed i was pissd. o well its a work truck **** happens


----------



## born2farm

got back in from finishing everything i had planned for the second time. got two calls that i got to plow and salt and then ill be done. 

is anyone else seeing snow fallin still. it dropped another 1/4 in or so and still snowin. my new total is aroun 6.25"


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;475020 said:


> got back in from finishing everything i had planned for the second time. got two calls that i got to plow and salt and then ill be done.
> 
> is anyone else seeing snow fallin still. it dropped another 1/4 in or so and still snowin. my new total is aroun 6.25"


i had that yesterday at like 230


----------



## Young Pup

Checking in to see what is going on. Now I am checking out to take a nap. :waving:


----------



## VBigFord20

Ok, I'm tired.

There has to be a solid 8" or more out there.

Last night around 6:30 a friend called with no heat in there house. I was there 2 hours but got it fixed for them, plowed there drive while I was there also. Left there and did 2 drives, 3 parking lots, then 3 more drives. At this point it is almost 1:30 and my mom calls and said my brother never came home and he is not answering his phone. I drive to his pizza shop to find him there alone, because all his drivers were stuck so none of them came back to clean. I helped him clean his store, made his deposit (he would have never made it, the bank had every bit of 10" in the lot). We get back to the neighborhood which was unplowed so I had to do a path all the way up our road so he could get in. Did my drive and 2 neighbors drives again and went to bed around 4am. 

Got up today at 10 and went back out to do the apartments since a lot of the spots are now clear. Went and did another of my commercial lots again because of some major drift action. That took about a hour to blast threw those.

Now I'm home and tired and I smell horrible and need a shower. Still not 100% over the Flu so thats not helping things. I think I am going to take the rest of the day to SLEEEEEEEP!

At least I got a lot of payup !


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I went back out at 2 am and cleaned everything up from where the city trucks had put crap in the aprons. Prolly had another 2 inches or so down too. I would say that most have no less than 8 inches. A few of mine where the lake effect bands set up real nice had over a foot!!!! And the plow worked this time with no break downs:redbounce I am still getting rid of it though Now the sun is out bright as ever, only in Ohio I guess


----------



## Greenwalt

Went out around one or so last night, got in around seven thirty. Plowed with my buddy who is a sub of a local company. I'd say we got around 1-2, but it was blowing pretty good. 

By the time we got done with the post ofice in gahanna around two, it looked like we hadn't even touched it! There calling for more tonight too payup


----------



## born2farm

i herd they were callin for some more tonight, but havnt herd from the news. dang its really not fair, you guys get to go out in the nice warm trucks and make hundreds of dollars and i go freeze my a$$ on a lawnmower for 7hrs and get $55


----------



## RhinoL&L

sounds like everyone got to work today!payup thats good i just put up some pics from today in the storm pics section and some pics of my new truck with the new plow on it in the equipment section! 

hope everyone had fun and made some good money!

Ron and tom- you guys have any idea what tomorrow or friday is going to be like for you guys? supposed to be sunny here?


----------



## plowbabe

Nice pics!!

Babe


----------



## Frostysnow

Then buy a truck!! Hha, i know its easier said then done, but here are a few cheap and close
http://motors.desc.shop.ebay.com/Ca...Z1QQ_catZ6001QQ_fromZR10QQ_pcatsZ6000QQ_sopZ7


----------



## born2farm

Frostysnow;475316 said:


> Then buy a truck!! Hha, i know its easier said then done, but here are a few cheap and close
> http://motors.desc.shop.ebay.com/Ca...Z1QQ_catZ6001QQ_fromZR10QQ_pcatsZ6000QQ_sopZ7


im only 15..lol but thatnks for the link cuz i am looking for a truck


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

my truck is back


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;475304 said:


> sounds like everyone got to work today!payup thats good i just put up some pics from today in the storm pics section and some pics of my new truck with the new plow on it in the equipment section!
> 
> hope everyone had fun and made some good money!
> 
> Ron and tom- you guys have any idea what tomorrow or friday is going to be like for you guys? supposed to be sunny here?


Look outside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I got a two hour and 15 minute nap. :redbounce:redbounce Woke up at 5:25 in a panic. Had alarm set but forgot to turn it on. :crying: Went back by a church to drop salt for evening services. Get back over here and it is snowing/flurrying pretty good . Truck is actually covered and I sprayed it off after work today. So It had no ice on it. 

I got pictures too. but I need to run over and pick up the cd they are on. Still have no replaced the camera that I lost or threw or who knows what I did with it. 

Did all the commercial props and and did 22/26 residentials. One of them were already done that others are cheapos.


----------



## RhinoL&L

i know JP! are we supposed to get anything decent tonight? i just went out to check the church and pauls... not bad though. might get to salt if we get something now though...

you guys see my pics?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;475426 said:


> i know JP! are we supposed to get anything decent tonight? i just went out to check the church and pauls... not bad though. might get to salt if we get something now though...
> 
> you guys see my pics?


Beats me. I saw the weather reports but it did not register. Still not awake. Getting ready to go to Cord camera and get those pics. I saw yours I really do like the roof mounted lights That looks so cool.

I will be back going after those pictures.


----------



## Clapper&Company

WE got to plow every thing and salt.

Then Went and helped andrew (bossman92) for a wile


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah jp i really like the roof lights too we should put some on your truck LOL

i plowed and salted everything today. 

JP- cant wait to see what your pics are like. i am going to see what i can find out about whats going on tonight.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well Guys its been a long day !!!

I'm going to eat and nap I might be back later.

---Going out in the moring to check every thing


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;475454 said:


> yeah jp i really like the roof lights too we should put some on your truck LOL
> 
> i plowed and salted everything today.
> 
> JP- cant wait to see what your pics are like. i am going to see what i can find out about whats going on tonight.


So what is going on? Have you heard anything? could be a salt run later on for some of the properties.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

this is my brand new rear end on my truck bed frame except the fuel door broke off ill glue it back on








and u can see the snow around it


----------



## Burkartsplow

Looks good kevin. we got 8 to 10 last night into early morning. good night here on the westside of cleveland...


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;475682 said:


> So what is going on? Have you heard anything? could be a salt run later on for some of the properties.


i havent heard much about us getting anything more than some flurries... im going to go out tomorrow morning to see if anything needs salted.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Truck looks good Kevin. I bet you are happy to have it back. No more snow forcasted for a while now. I think this was a good one to tide us over till the next one, NOT!!!!!!

Gonna wait till it warms up, I think one of my cv joints/half shafts is getting ready to take a dump so I can look at it. It is always something


----------



## Young Pup

Ok I will become an ADDICT here with post #1000 and now I am off to the picture thread.purplebou:redbounce:waving:


----------



## RhinoL&L

CONGRATS JP!!!:bluebounc now you are up there with the "BIG GUYS" i still have quite a ways to go but oh well


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;475834 said:


> CONGRATS JP!!!:bluebounc now you are up there with the "BIG GUYS" i still have quite a ways to go but oh well


So have you heard any weather reports for tonight?


----------



## AESC

wow a lot of posts over the past week or two. I lost my power cord for my laptop. still awol but using the business computer for now. so far its been a good year for snow expecially for those who salt. except for my area. i was out in middlefield for newyears and they got almost 6 inches before i left yesterday got home hooked up the plow for the night hopeing for a call and nothing. i need to get a tailgate salter. that is all that seems to be keeping my buddy busy.

I live in the anti snow belt, Akron/Canton Ohio


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;475840 said:


> So have you heard any weather reports for tonight?


not really, i missed the news and i havent checked skyeye for a while. weather.com said slight chance of flurries... nothing good, you?


----------



## Young Pup

Bradley is getting ready to come on channel 13 for the 10 o'clock news who tv


----------



## VBigFord20

born2farm;475192 said:


> i herd they were callin for some more tonight, but havnt herd from the news. dang its really not fair, you guys get to go out in the nice warm trucks and make hundreds of dollars and i go freeze my a$$ on a lawnmower for 7hrs and get $55


Hell I did it for the last 2 years on my quad. Obviously I did not do as much as I do now but you got to start someplace.

This year, I have not had to touch the quad thank god. I am only resorting to that if all else fails.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;475873 said:


> Bradley is getting ready to come on channel 13 for the 10 o'clock news who tv


ill probably check in there then go to bed, you going out in the morning to check anything?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;475878 said:


> ill probably check in there then go to bed, you going out in the morning to check anything?


Just a few. Not all are going to get salt that is for sure. As of right now. That might changelate on though depending on what we get


----------



## RhinoL&L

just saw channel 10, they are saying we arent really going to get anything... i think, bradley said moisture would come off of lake michigan but we would only have clouds. he did say COLD temps though LOL.

well im off to bed. ill talk to you guys later.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;475890 said:


> just saw channel 10, they are saying we arent really going to get anything... i think, bradley said moisture would come off of lake michigan but we would only have clouds. he did say COLD temps though LOL.


I heard that too. but he was wrong yesterday. so i might have to watch 4 at 11 just to make sure. But I am tired and I need to think about trying to get some sleep. So I am outta here and will catch up with you later on.


----------



## AESC

just take off the plow put it in the corner of the garage and move something infront of it. take the salt spreader off put it in the back of the shed remove the light bar, unhook anything else snow realated. Go wash the truck so it is clean and shiny. .

Then it will snow... 
And then you will have to spend all that time in the blowing snow getting everything back on.


----------



## RhinoL&L

just got back in from checking my lots to see if they needed salt.... i ended up salting half of them.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

plowd this morning


----------



## Clapper&Company

We did some clean ups

Its snowing some and we got a dusting on the ground.
- Going to go shake some salt and do walks!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i had about 3inchs


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It snowed here, not sure how much is down though. I feel like 100% crap today. I really should get out and check, but as soon as I stand up I get all dizzy and what not


----------



## RhinoL&L

Sydenstricker Landscaping;476353 said:


> It snowed here, not sure how much is down though. I feel like 100% crap today. I really should get out and check, but as soon as I stand up I get all dizzy and what not


tom hope you feel better or get better!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well, I just sucked it up and went out for a bit. A couple places had enough for me to give a quick push. The rest, the sun has melted most of it off. I feel somewhat better now that I ate some chicken ramen noodle soup


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;476217 said:


> just got back in from checking my lots to see if they needed salt.... i ended up salting half of them.


I went out about 5:30 and went by the church. Lot had spots of snow but the most of it was wet. I think I am really gonig to like this salt. Although it might cost me some money in the long run for not salting, it sure will give me piece of mind knowing it is doing it's job too. The other lots were about the same. All and all got up for nothing. Went back to bed and got up at 11:15am Yippe I got some sleep.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;476466 said:


> Well, I just sucked it up and went out for a bit. A couple places had enough for me to give a quick push. The rest, the sun has melted most of it off. I feel somewhat better now that I ate some chicken ramen noodle soup


sounds like the making of flu symptons. I hope not. Get well and keep eating the soup.


----------



## Young Pup

Chime in on the meet guys. As said in the thread we need a number to see how many are going to be there. It would be nice to get alot of us together. Then we can talk smack to everyone face to face. lol :waving::waving:


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;476477 said:


> I went out about 5:30 and went by the church. Lot had spots of snow but the most of it was wet. I think I am really gonig to like this salt. Although it might cost me some money in the long run for not salting, it sure will give me piece of mind knowing it is doing it's job too. The other lots were about the same. All and all got up for nothing. Went back to bed and got up at 11:15am Yippe I got some sleep.


o like that salt too. yeah mine had a coat of snow on pretty much the whole thing so i went ahead and dropped salt.

i wanted to go back to sleep but couldnt... oh well


----------



## born2farm

VBigFord20;475876 said:


> Hell I did it for the last 2 years on my quad. Obviously I did not do as much as I do now but you got to start someplace.
> 
> This year, I have not had to touch the quad thank god. I am only resorting to that if all else fails.


ya i know it was more of a joke then complaining. there are some upsides of a mower in some instances. like you can see what you plowin a heck of alot better and tighter spaces but i cant wait for my truck next year.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;476672 said:


> ya i know it was more of a joke then complaining. there are some upsides of a mower in some instances. like you can see what you plowin a heck of alot better and tighter spaces but i cant wait for my truck next year.


and on the mower i wasnt worryd about scratching it


----------



## WALKERS

Hey guys we had a good couple of days. Long days. We probably had 2 maybe. It kind of caught me by suprise thou. I didn't think we were getting anything. We did everything.payup

TOM,
Those feelings you are having are from "NOT EATING" I have done it before (Shame on me) You guys have to take care of yourselves out there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Josh, I did eat. Just it comes right back out in one direction or both It sukcs, but I am feeling a little better.

JP thanks. I am just sitting around and relaxing. It is helping. Another day or 2 sitting on my butt and hopefully I should be fine


----------



## WALKERS

Keep trying to eat and drink plenty of fluids. The fluids mainly ONE it will keep you hydrated. TWO it not as bad when it comes back out in one of those directions.:crying:.
Yes it looks like we will be relaxing for a couple days as well. I stll have landscaping and cleanups to do.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Gatorade is about the only thing staying put right now. Gonna try the soup soon again too. I think I need to buy a big cork Thankfully no scaping to do. But I am working on stuff for the up and comming season


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;476752 said:


> Josh, I did eat. Just it comes right back out in one direction or both It sukcs, but I am feeling a little better.
> 
> JP thanks. I am just sitting around and relaxing. It is helping. Another day or 2 sitting on my butt and hopefully I should be fine


Tom I really could have done without the specifics. lol:waving: Just stay close to the bathroom and you will be ok. Try some of that soup again and get some rest.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;476764 said:


> Keep trying to eat and drink plenty of fluids. The fluids mainly ONE it will keep you hydrated. TWO it not as bad when it comes back out in one of those directions.:crying:.
> Yes it looks like we will be relaxing for a couple days as well. I stll have landscaping and cleanups to do.


Josh cleanups are done for me unless someone calls. that is fine with me too, I did go out on 12/31 and did a small one.


----------



## stcroixjoe

where to start? i'm tired ,while plowing my battery light came on in my truck so i turned off everything and finished the last clean up was driving home the heat stop and i lost all power so i turned off my lights while driving  and sure as **** i got pulled over i knew it was going to happen but oh well cop was cool i was 20 min from home and he said he would follow me so i could get home safe well as i was turning around my truck died we got it off to a side street till morning bought the sears platinum plus battery 189.99  wasn't it alternator 235.00 installed for a bigger one oh while all this was going on my wife calls and tells me the fish tank is leaking just great heres a pic of my ******* temporary tank sorry for the rant


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sorry about the truck

But the Fish tank is sweet LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

It snowed enought here today Andrew and I got to Salt every thing again 
We looked at some new salt spreaders, Him & I both will have new ones next week !!!! 
Got to deal with one of my guys White Trash wife. Why why why Some times I think its better to be a one man show.


----------



## RhinoL&L

man that sucks about your truck...at laest the cop wasnt an a&^
Ron- what you been up to today? 

Jp- you get the plow washed up and put away yet?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;476879 said:


> man that sucks about your truck...at laest the cop wasnt an a&^
> Ron- what you been up to today?
> 
> Jp- you get the plow washed up and put away yet?


What do you think? I rinsed it all of yesterday but I am going to do everything on Friday. When I went by the church I used the plow on the big pile to push it up some more. Then I used the spreader on an account last night at oxley and nw blvd.


----------



## stcroixjoe

well i just leaned back in my office chair to stretch and BAM i just broke it too oh well life goes on


----------



## Young Pup

stcroixjoe;476888 said:


> well i just leaned back in my office chair to stretch and BAM i just broke it too oh well life goes on


Hopefully you did not land your kister?(sp)


----------



## Clapper&Company

Someone is having bad luck today !!!

Shawn Not much


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah i used the salter this morning but not the plow... i will clean everything up tomorrow too.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn hit me 
AIM


----------



## VBigFord20

:realmad:

My cousin called me about a hour ago to tell me someone broke into his barn last night. They made off with a bunch of his stuff, my stuff, and another friends stuff. The barn is way back in his field, about 200 feet behind his house so it had to be someone who knows what we keep in there. 

I'm out for the meet this weekend. We are going to add a second gate on the drive to the barn plus make sure there is no other easy access out of the property. Plus we need to work on his Ram 2500, which is going to be hard since they got most of the mechanic type stuff.:realmad:

Already made a police report, going to call insurance tommarow. Great start to 2008


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That sucks the biggie!!!!!!!!!!:realmad: Sounds like more than a few of us are off to a turd start to 08. Hope this isnt a sign of things to come


----------



## Clapper&Company

It wasnt your friend down here by me was it????

Tom, They have been stealing every one blind, if its not nailed down, they been taking it !!!


----------



## PTSolutions

That really blows. Hope you find the *******. Great storm no damage picked up 2 more seasonals up to 25 now. I think I plowed around 33-35 driveways. People kept calling. Fine with me just needed some rest. I got some videos up in the storm section of my bro and I plowing a church in middleburg. Check it out.


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;477166 said:


> It wasnt your friend down here by me was it????
> 
> Tom, They have been stealing every one blind, if its not nailed down, they been taking it !!!


No it was at my cousins farm in Medina. I keep a lot of stuff there that is normally in my way, like for winter, my trailers are there as well as some of our construction equipment that is just going to sit until spring anyways.

To me, I think its an inside job but I don't know for sure. Some of the stuff they took was odd, like a drawer full of router bits from the wood shop. Now unless your a carpenter you would never think to take those. Not many people know that those go for about $30 a piece.

I guess we will see if the cops find anything. If you see anyone in the area selling a Lincoln mig welder, generac generator, bunch of cordless DeWalt tools, Stihl chainsaws and concrete saws, craftsmen brush trimmer, a yellow commercial walk behind rototiller, or a bunch of other big tools cheep, let me know. They had to be in there for some time without anyone seeing. We are guessing new years:realmad:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will keep on the lookout on the ole craigslist for ya!!! I hope you guys find who did it


----------



## Young Pup

VBigFord20;477316 said:


> No it was at my cousins farm in Medina. I keep a lot of stuff there that is normally in my way, like for winter, my trailers are there as well as some of our construction equipment that is just going to sit until spring anyways.
> 
> To me, I think its an inside job but I don't know for sure. Some of the stuff they took was odd, like a drawer full of router bits from the wood shop. Now unless your a carpenter you would never think to take those. Not many people know that those go for about $30 a piece.
> 
> I guess we will see if the cops find anything. If you see anyone in the area selling a Lincoln mig welder, generac generator, bunch of cordless DeWalt tools, Stihl chainsaws and concrete saws, craftsmen brush trimmer, a yellow commercial walk behind rototiller, or a bunch of other big tools cheep, let me know. They had to be in there for some time without anyone seeing. We are guessing new years:realmad:


Ok a quick check of Craigslist here comes up with this:

http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/527642264.html

I just saw a generator in lancaster as well.

Columbus, ohio list


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Didnt see anything on Cleveland craigslist. Give it a few more days. Gotta check Akron/Canton craigs as well


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya and once we find them will string them up or if u guys wont i will i am having a bad winter.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'll keep a eye out too


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Did Repoman move to Ohio now, LMAO 

Morning guys!!! Feeling a heck of a lot better today. Going to kick some doors in for collections. I am owed over 2k now and nothing. Being broke can kiss my a$$!!!! Then got a few phone calls to make and hopefully get rid of the Z and have a Walker in its place


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom we need to work together

I got about 12G owed to me from plowing. I also need a new walker  LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Just checking in here. Been cleaning up the truck today. What a freaking chore. I could have kept going on it. The inside needs wipe out bad. I did vacum it and clean the floor mats, washed the plow, the spreader, then took the truck back over and washed and dryed the outside. 

Now I have a couple of other errands to run. In a couple of hours it will be time for a  of choice.


----------



## Young Pup

Tom on your plow problems? Do you use dielectric grease on the plugs? Me too, but what i did today was clean the plugs of the grease with electric connection spray. I mean I had too, it had about 3 or 4 years of crude on it. Hook it back up and it is working good. Could be a build up on yours as well. Just throwing that out cause you never know.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No I did not use dielectric grease on the plugs. But that will be something I will look into when it warms up outside. I need to wash my truck too, but it will freeze on there. 

I did all of my receipts for the year. WOW, did I spend alot Def. need to get a good budget in place Well, at least this year wont be as bad, since I wont have the big equipment purchase expense. After I totaled it and then I told the wife. Bad idea


----------



## WALKERS

You have to spend some money to make some money. payup Just make sure there is money still being made. Yes on the electrical grease it works wonders. Clean them out ever year great idea.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

walkers could see something come the 11-14 i believe they said and again on the 18th got my plow fixed and im ready to go, thank god the plow was stuck in the up position


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn look out, we have some competition trying to move into our county.lol

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/528595212.html


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, thanks for that. I needed a good laugh I dont think he will be much competition.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Wow Thats funny Thanks JP


Tom you should of never told her LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

do people serioulsy drag those things around on a trailer in a snow storm?? how long dose that take it would be faster to have a big 2stage if that was the case


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, I know I should not have shared the expense from this season with her. But oh well


----------



## Clapper&Company

We got a guy that uses a 4wheeler, and drags it around town on a trailer .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom I hear you on that LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

One of the guys here on PS, I think Greenwalt, pulls his 4 wheeler on a trailer


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;478074 said:


> One of the guys here on PS, I think Greenwalt, pulls his 4 wheeler on a trailer


there is nights i and days that i dont like driving my truck alone in the snow my trailer too no thanks


----------



## Clapper&Company

I agree that is not fun at all LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Yeah I cracked up when I saw that.


----------



## born2farm

looks like me runnin around on my mower. lol but i got reasons behind it...lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Brock


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We got a guy that has a tractor just like that that drives around town with it plowing sidewalks and such.. and he does it randamly so he can't be getting paid! He even came to the pizza place i work and plowed it cs he came through the drive threw to tell us to move our cars...and he did it for free.  I will trailer my atv around town if there is not too much snow but when we get alot, then i just drive it because the cops are not out then!


----------



## Young Pup

For those of you that were thinking of coming to the meet and greet. Check out the thread:

Check out the meet and greet thread. Pushed back to Jan 12th.


----------



## AESC

it must be nice for most of ohio that gets snow. i need to move cause the akron/canton area sucks.
i was up in middlefield and they had 6+ inches my uncle east of cleveland had 10+ and i got home and could still see the grass. i need to move or get contracts out there.
i have a 3 inch trigger on the lots i push and have only done them 3 times this year. everyone is too cheep to salt. but i only have 3 commercial lots and a handfull of driveways.
not to mention it is going to be 55 this week monday tuesday and wednesday at least it should cool off by next weekend. maybe i will finially finish my leaves in the back yard right now i got 3 frozen piles.

anyone have a lowboy trailer??? i need to move a barn one mile. size 12x20 and 11'6'' tall


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

AESC not to deter you from the area, but you dont want to come up here. You can ask Clapper, everyone and their mother's brother has a plow on their truck. The prices just get driven lower and lower each year. Resi's anymore are just petty cash and most of the commercials are getting scooped up by the bigger companies here. Guys like me are left to chew on the scraps. This is why I want to make a darn good buck this season and do snow cause I want to, not cause I have to. But hopefully things will change in a few years


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Tom is right

We been making out pretty good snow wise here.


----------



## RhinoL&L

thats a good one jp. hope tom you r feeling better!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks Shawn, I am feeling better. I got my appetite back today. I ate a 8x13 or what ever size it is, baking pan of corn bread, two bowls of beans in the crock pot, three bowls of soup for lunch, etc. Now that all the yuck is gone, just have ALOT of gas now I think I could light it and propel around, LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL wow

is it as bad as I had?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The smell, none. But it is very, very musical LMAO:yow!::yow!:


----------



## Clapper&Company

To Funny 


What a go bowling 
LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think we need a break with you and fumigating the bowling alley LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I agee but There wasnt any lines


----------



## WALKERS

Tom
You could use that as a ice control this year melt it instantly. LMAO. There is nothing like a good bowl of beans and corn bread thou.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nope its the best.


Hey old man, isnt it passed your bed time?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep, a good bowl of beans and cornbread will always fix you right up. And make you fly around like a small plane afterwards too. What kind of de-icer would you call it??


----------



## WALKERS

"HOT FLASH" LOL
Clapper
I took my GERITOL today.:redbouncewesport


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Or Turbo Blast!!!! LOL Geritol for the Geriatrics, LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

Guys your great

Josh whats going on
?


----------



## WALKERS

Watching the tube and falling asleep at the same time.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds like fun

Hows that Leaf Loader?


----------



## Young Pup

What did you guys do last night? I see as of 10:20 am we have three mods/administrators on the site. What the heck did I miss? lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

JP- you going to do that mirror today? man wish it wasnt raining getting our clean trucks all wet LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP I dont know what we missed LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think it takes all three mods and admins to clean up after all our late night hooliganism


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats for sure LOL


----------



## Greenwalt

Sydenstricker Landscaping;478074 said:


> One of the guys here on PS, I think Greenwalt, pulls his 4 wheeler on a trailer


Yup I pull my quad on a trailer. It's a hell of a lot easier to get it in and out of there than the back of my truck. Plus I can keep it loaded with the shovels and spreaders so when it's time to go all I have to do is hook up and go 

I wish I had a blade on my truck, but at the same time I have plenty of worked lined up doing sidewalks at buildings so it's not that bad payup

Except.....I froze my butt off that last storm on the third lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Greenwalt;479072 said:


> Yup I pull my quad on a trailer. It's a hell of a lot easier to get it in and out of there than the back of my truck. Plus I can keep it loaded with the shovels and spreaders so when it's time to go all I have to do is hook up and go
> 
> I wish I had a blade on my truck, but at the same time I have plenty of worked lined up doing sidewalks at buildings so it's not that bad payup
> 
> Except.....I froze my butt off that last storm on the third lol


o ya i guess i forgot to say i would much rather it be on the trailer. trust me pulling the mower of the truck befor i got the enclosed was a death wish. it didnt matter how many times i did it it never got easyer.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I did the whole mower in the truck thing when I was 16. Dropped it twice too. Old John Deere 48" with the crank up deck. Didnt mess up a thing thoughwesport I am much happier now having a nice 16 foot trailer to pull my toys on now Plus it is 100x safer too


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;479089 said:


> Yeah I did the whole mower in the truck thing when I was 16. Dropped it twice too. Old John Deere 48" with the crank up deck. Didnt mess up a thing thoughwesport I am much happier now having a nice 16 foot trailer to pull my toys on now Plus it is 100x safer too


and if my mower quits pushing it up the ramp in to the trailer is much easyer. maybe i am just a big crybaby


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes it is 100x easier to push a dead mower up a trailer tailgate than up into a truck. Although I think trying to push my Z up anything while it is dead would be a biotch!!! 

Kevin, since you said you are a crybaby, would you like some cheese to go with that whine??


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;478694 said:


> JP- you going to do that mirror today? man wish it wasnt raining getting our clean trucks all wet LOL


Shawn I found the husky mats here in town. Well, ok I have not talked to them but quite a few places carry them here. Pickups plus is one of them. They are closed on Sunday, I might try to call a few other places on the list on Sunday.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;479108 said:


> Yes it is 100x easier to push a dead mower up a trailer tailgate than up into a truck. Although I think trying to push my Z up anything while it is dead would be a biotch!!!
> 
> Kevin, since you said you are a crybaby, would you like some cheese to go with that whine??


they put dump valves on those for a reason still rolls like a sled full of lead in deep mud. u hope its never more then out of gas pushing some of these things isnt fun


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;479108 said:


> Yes it is 100x easier to push a dead mower up a trailer tailgate than up into a truck. Although I think trying to push my Z up anything while it is dead would be a biotch!!!
> 
> Kevin, since you said you are a crybaby, would you like some cheese to go with that whine??


I have a z and have had to roll that up on the trailer. Use the dump valves but don't open it all the way. Two guys can push it up easy. If not use a winch to ratchet it up on the trailer. This is coming from experience.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well when, you are a skinny 150lb lawn guy, by yourself, those 1500lb Z's are a biatch to push on a trailer. Ive done it, but still sux


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;479208 said:


> Well when, you are a skinny 150lb lawn guy, by yourself, those 1500lb Z's are a biatch to push on a trailer. Ive done it, but still sux


We are about the same weight then. That is why I starting using the freaking winch. The only thing that gets tired is the arm then. lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;479232 said:


> We are about the same weight then. That is why I starting using the freaking winch. The only thing that gets tired is the arm then. lol


hey me too but i am 6ft


----------



## RhinoL&L

thats good that they have them here in town JP. now youll have some good liners and that carpet will stay dry!

i have pushed my scag 48 wb up onto the trailer, but we had to use a ratchet and one guy pushing too because my dump valves are screwed.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Why would u do that 

Spend the money, and buy a trailer LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;479243 said:


> Why would u do that
> 
> Spend the money, and buy a trailer LOL


he said up on to the trailer


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;479243 said:


> Why would u do that
> 
> Spend the money, and buy a trailer LOL


Did you get my renovation e-mail?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;479242 said:


> thats good that they have them here in town JP. now youll have some good liners and that carpet will stay dry!
> 
> i have pushed my scag 48 wb up onto the trailer, but we had to use a ratchet and one guy pushing too because my dump valves are screwed.


Yeah no more towels or old bed spreads under the floor mats


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha yeah.lol


----------



## Young Pup

*not sure*

Tried posting a pic e-mail but it would not come out.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;479255 said:


> RENOVATION FINALLY DONE
> 
> Finally It's Done!
> 
> Something I have been waiting for has finally happened!
> 
> You can expect to hear from me even more frequently now!
> I finally got the bathroom remodeled !
> 
> This gives new meaning to "Going Online"...
> 
> May you be blessed with a good chuckle today and with the thought that I thought about you.


wow! what is going on with you JP? LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;479257 said:


> wow! what is going on with you JP? LOL


Check your e-mail that is what i was trying to post up there


----------



## RhinoL&L

ok i see it now... it makes sense! did you install all that by yourself? or is it for ron? LOL J/K


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have once used my wb to push the Z up on the trailer, that was interesting to say the least. I thought about buying an electric winch for the trailer just for those unexpected occasions. All it would take then is pushing a button I really hate it though when you get it pushed all up on the trailer, and just for the heck of it, try it and it runs perfect Then it is ok for the rest of the day. Man that irritates me:angry:


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;479270 said:


> ok i see it now... it makes sense! did you install all that by yourself? or is it for ron? LOL J/K


I sent it to Ron too. That is where he does all of his major typing.


----------



## Young Pup

Tom you too have a e-mail.


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah i bet! ron you busy on myspace? LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;479280 said:


> yeah i bet! ron you busy on myspace? LOL


I am gone. Going down the street to my favorite place. Nate got 5 and so did Sam at the wrestling tourney today. I believe Clay got 6th too.

See ya all. Keep cool and stay outt of trouble.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP thanks for that e-mail. That definately gave me a good laugh


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;479286 said:


> I am gone. Going down the street to my favorite place. Nate got 5 and so did Sam at the wrestling tourney today. I believe Clay got 6th too.
> 
> See ya all. Keep cool and stay outt of trouble.


thats good. you going to marshalls? dont have too many JP! be careful out there LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;479293 said:


> thats good. you going to marshalls? dont have too many JP! be careful out there LOL


Yep that is where I went. I think I had a couple to many  or was it the shots that did this to my head. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;479289 said:


> JP thanks for that e-mail. That definately gave me a good laugh


Your welcome Tom.


----------



## Young Pup

Dang it is 52 outside. I fired up the lazer yesterday to charge the battery. That did not want to start.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp it was funny 
LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha yeah it might have been those shots you had LOL. yeah i cant believe its in the 50s... feel like i should be doing landscaping or something, or advertising which i probably should get started on.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;479746 said:


> haha yeah it might have been those shots you had LOL. yeah i cant believe its in the 50s... feel like i should be doing landscaping or something, or advertising which i probably should get started on.


you and me both


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;479746 said:


> haha yeah it might have been those shots you had LOL. yeah i cant believe its in the 50s... feel like i should be doing landscaping or something, or advertising which i probably should get started on.


Yeah I think it was those shots. To much red bull in them

Do you guys go back to school on Monday?


----------



## WALKERS

We pull the Zs up on the trailer with the WB then run the WB off the side gate for the rest of the day. I agree thou those things are heavy. Try pull a WB out of a FREAKIN LAKE.:realmad:


----------



## VBigFord20

Damn it was a nice day. I was down your way Clapper in Kensington clearing brush most of the day at my friends place. We cut in a real nice trail that follows along the top ridge of his property.

Might as well enjoy days like this because they are few and far between.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;480146 said:


> Yeah I think it was those shots. To much red bull in them
> 
> Do you guys go back to school on Monday?


yeah it sucks. we go back tomorrow. hope i can get my strobes done soon! LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I took care of a case about an hour ago. I like nice weather cause I can sleep in and not have to worry about waking hungover to a foot of snow Gonna get the Z out tomorrow......later today and get it all cleaned up and ready for trade in on the Walker


----------



## bizmarkdroops

*ohio*

Ohio weather, 65 degrees Jan 7, 08 typical


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, Let me know how the deal with the walker is

Why you need a josh? 

Got that meeting up at the condos today


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will keep everyone posted on the Walker deal. No it is not a Josh, LOL Let me know how the meeting goes down there today


----------



## plow time

*go bucks*

good old ohio 70 here in z town dont make any money this week


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good week to work on stuff and start working on landscape bids


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well since it is gonna be warmer tomorrow, I have a clean up to do nowpayup I will take what ever I can get with this screwey winter we are having


----------



## Clapper&Company

Didnt some one say last week, that there mowers were put away till spring?


----------



## JeepCreepn01

amazing almost 70 here today, and to think that jan2 it was so cold here and we were plowing snow


----------



## RhinoL&L

i cant believe it. it was crazy... thought it was a spring day in march lol, felt like i should have been out doing landscape work or something.

GO BUCKS!:redbounce


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, days like this definately get me in the mind set for this seasonpayuppayup

Lets hear it guys O-H-


----------



## Clapper&Company

IO

Go Bucks


----------



## Young Pup

O H

Crap It is monday night, the game is on and everybody and their brother is either knocking on the door or the phone is ringing off the hook. Don't you know I am trying to get ready for a game. Leave me alone. That is what I want to say .


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn, I got the mirror fixed. Ending up having to go by a complete one. 600 bucks later and it is working fine. Got the mats ordered for the truck today. Another 80 bucks. It better snow or the grass better start growing cause I am going to be outta money. 

To top it all off, I saw gas for 3.29 a gallon on 5th and olentangy. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL


JP will the game be online?

I dont get local Chs


----------



## Frostysnow

IO

go bucks


----------



## Clapper&Company

Countdown to kick off:
00 Days, 00 Hours, 50 Minutes, 29 Seconds.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Is everyone enjoying the weather???? I dont know what channel it is going to be on, so I may mis the game:crying:


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;481019 said:


> LOL
> 
> JP will the game be online?
> 
> I dont get local Chs


Not sure. I bet they are. I know one of the radio station here does the broadcast but not sure. Got to google the stations but don't have time.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

Make sure you keep us posted on the game tonight


----------



## born2farm

the game is on fox 28 i believe


----------



## Clapper&Company

You got your yahoo on?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep, it is on Fox 8:yow!::redbounce


----------



## Clapper&Company

Woot Woot

I'll be calling tom to find out whats going on LOL


----------



## Young Pup

*een trying to get the dvd working but that won't work now. * Oh well, and the neighbor came over and ask that I not set off firecrackers after each touchdown. That is ok the guy who lives across the street will do it for me.

Did you find the game?


----------



## Clapper&Company

No i cant get it


----------



## WALKERS

Got alot of stuff done today. I even cleaned up the rest of my leaves at MY OWN HOUSE. Fired up the mowers let them run awhile with STA-BAHL took the X Mas lights down. Then play PS fot a few hours.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jose you been busy !!!

Did you see in the post up there, that Tom wants one of you??


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You watching the game Josh and enjoying a few coldies??


----------



## WALKERS

*CLAPPER*
Hopefully he is talking about a Walkbehind and not a WALKER brand. They are old like me.
*TOM*
No I am not watching the game not a big SPORTS fan. What kind of WB are you looking for anyway?
YES ON THE COLD ONES.


----------



## Clapper&Company

No he wants a Walker mower, not a WB


----------



## WALKERS

NO WAY Are you kidding.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;481136 said:


> No i cant get it


Turn your radio on and try to find it on there. It will be on espn radio. Our radio station is not carrying it on the internet tonight due to an agreement with fox sports.

Score is 10 to 10 in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Josh, not a new one. I dont have the 12k they cost. But a halfway decent 25/26hp 48 GHS. I have used Walkers for the past 9 years I have been doing landscaping and love them


----------



## VBigFord20

Damn this game. It started so well but now were in the 2nt and down 17 to 10.

Crap, they just scored, 23 to 10:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dosent look good


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think I will watch something else. Maybe they will win then:crying:


----------



## Young Pup

The defense needs to suck it up here. The need to go to man to man with the d'backs. Don't know what the defense is doing but they better pull their pants up and take some names.


----------



## RhinoL&L

:crying: man i hope they pull things together and open up a can of whoop a$$ in the 2nd half!:bluebounc show them southern boys what we are about lol! i hope this doesnt turn out like last year!

GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!:redbounce


----------



## clark lawn

31 to 17 in the third


----------



## Young Pup

Well, were not suppose to be there this year at all. Picked to finish 3. But they made it, and lost. Next year if everyone comes back they will be there again. We need to figure out a way to beat the sec that is for sure. 

Good Job Buckeyes. See you in 08.


----------



## kashman

Young Pup;481437 said:


> Well, were not suppose to be there this year at all. Picked to finish 3. But they made it, and lost. Next year if everyone comes back they will be there again. We need to figure out a way to beat the sec that is for sure.
> 
> Good Job Buckeyes. See you in 08.


ya its called a QB who can pass the ball not smith our todd both are rag QBs.........


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well that just sucks. Oh well there is always this comming season.:crying: 

Great I have work to do today, and cant find the keys to my truck:angry: This sucks!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

What a sad day for buckeye fans !!

Tom - Where did you have them last ??  j/K

I was feeling better, not it hurts to drink or eat !!


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;481468 said:


> ya its called a QB who can pass the ball not smith our todd both are rag QBs.........


It was not the QB fault, it was the presonnal fouls that killed us 5 of them for 15 yards a piece. If we did not give up dumb penalties we would have had more possessions and been bale to score more. People say the quarterback or the coaching scheme. No it is the guys that run there mouth out there after making a hit and that get the stupid penalties. Make the play and go and huddle up and just make another play. Celebrate at the end after you win the game. We should have won last night. The one and only factor that killed us was the penalties. That is why I watch these games at home by myself, because of being around idiots at bars that yell and scream at the TV who dont know anything about football or sports in general. Forget LSU. GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!! OH yeah Forget MICHIGAN ALSO!!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;481628 said:


> It was not the QB fault, it was the presonnal fouls that killed us 5 of them for 15 yards a piece. If we did not give up dumb penalties we would have had more possessions and been bale to score more. People say the quarterback or the coaching scheme. No it is the guys that run there mouth out there after making a hit and that get the stupid penalties. Make the play and go and huddle up and just make another play. Celebrate at the end after you win the game. We should have won last night. The one and only factor that killed us was the penalties. That is why I watch these games at home by myself, because of being around idiots at bars that yell and scream at the TV who dont know anything about football or sports in general. Forget LSU. GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!! OH yeah Forget MICHIGAN ALSO!!!!!


geesh somebody got there pantys in a bunch ya win some u lose some. o ya i am not a big sports person kinda boring


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;481628 said:


> It was not the QB fault, it was the presonnal fouls that killed us 5 of them for 15 yards a piece. If we did not give up dumb penalties we would have had more possessions and been bale to score more. People say the quarterback or the coaching scheme. No it is the guys that run there mouth out there after making a hit and that get the stupid penalties. Make the play and go and huddle up and just make another play. Celebrate at the end after you win the game. We should have won last night. The one and only factor that killed us was the penalties. That is why I watch these games at home by myself, because of being around idiots at bars that yell and scream at the TV who dont know anything about football or sports in general. Forget LSU. GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!! OH yeah Forget MICHIGAN ALSO!!!!!


Agreed. If we did not ge the personal foul on the punt a whole different ball game that is for. To many others as well. It is called self control out on the field. You don't have it, you should be sitting. jmo


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Kevin,
Just needed to vent it out a little, went to sleep and forgot about it then woke up and it is everywhere. I love my buckeyes it is over now and I am looking towards next year. we are going to be wesportgood again and win the great state of ohio a national championship again....


----------



## kc2006

lol the people i was watching with were calling BS on the punt call. "Oh that's bs that shouldn't of been a penalty" lol. I could see if he accidently touched the punters foot and the punter puts on an act like they always do but geez he head on tackled him about. 

Oh well, I'm not a bucks fan. Too many people around here that want nothing to do with ohio state until they start winning, then they're diehard fans. I hate that. Plus I hate tressel, he was a jerk when he was at YSU in town here.


----------



## Clapper&Company

The long lost Kurt is back !


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;481628 said:


> It was not the QB fault, it was the presonnal fouls that killed us 5 of them for 15 yards a piece. If we did not give up dumb penalties we would have had more possessions and been bale to score more. People say the quarterback or the coaching scheme. No it is the guys that run there mouth out there after making a hit and that get the stupid penalties. Make the play and go and huddle up and just make another play. Celebrate at the end after you win the game. We should have won last night. The one and only factor that killed us was the penalties. That is why I watch these games at home by myself, because of being around idiots at bars that yell and scream at the TV who dont know anything about football or sports in general. Forget LSU. GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!! OH yeah Forget MICHIGAN ALSO!!!!!


well i beg 2 differ you tell me the last QB osu had that was a good not even grate just good. If you say smith you know 0 about talent . Yes penalties killed us but that didnt lose the game for us . How dos the best recruiting head coach in collage football never get a QB .


----------



## Burkartsplow

Look who won it in 2002. Craig Krenzel. he was no unbelievable quarterback. You just need a decent QB and position players to make the plays....Next Year the bucks are going to e good again and most likely be in the same position as this year...


----------



## RhinoL&L

sounds like we are all getting along lol! oh well i just look forward to next year i guess. 

it seems like your feeling better now tom! thats good. now is ron sick? hope not.

hope we get some more people to go to that meet!:bluebounc


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS, you play PS? get rid of it Xbox way better and you can play online, i got it for Xmas and cant stop playing call of duty4


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn,, yea feeling kinda sick LOL

Well got new skins on the truck, and tie-road ends today


----------



## kc2006

Burkartsplow;481761 said:


> and most likely be in the same position as this year...


Losing?

hehe j/k


----------



## Young Pup

Well, we are now under a tornado watch here in Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Clapper&Company

Maybe some tree work this week end huh? LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Money is money, Right? I will take it anyway I guess. But I would rather be sitting in a truck on my butt plowing snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well tonite was interesting. Dnt know how much rain we got, but alot of stuff is kinda flooded. Had to ditch the car at the grandparents and get the truck to drive to get home. Water is deep and no good for a Saturn


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOW Tom you got that much rain?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Apparently so. It was bowling nite, so I was inside for 3 hours. Didnt see how much came down. It is pretty nasty tho


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;482273 said:


> Money is money, Right? I will take it anyway I guess. But I would rather be sitting in a truck on my butt plowing snow.


im with you on that JP! man we need some snow!


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOW

Thats nuts LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Story Time:

Tom went:










Then he had to:










To get home!


----------



## kc2006

Ron, lay off the stuff son. haha


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL so we doing lunch or what??


----------



## WALKERS

JeepCreepn01;482066 said:


> WALKERS, you play PS? get rid of it Xbox way better and you can play online, i got it for Xmas and cant stop playing call of duty4


Yes I take frustration out on it I have all the Call of Dutys except 4 because they dont make it for PS2. I have all the SOCOM Navy seal games as well. SHOOT THEM UP


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh ur guys dont have anything on me!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ronnie, where in the hell did you get all those new smilies?? I like them and they could be useful here occasionally. If you get a chance, call me later or tomorrow.


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

*Akron,ohio*

I haven't been on in a while. Is there any networking Akron, Ohio companies here? I am looking to hook up with some and talk some shop.. Thanks, Jason Panovich
Panovich Landscape & Snow Removal LLC
AKRON, OHIO


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys!!

Well every one must of been super busy wesday, no one was on !!! LOL


----------



## WALKERS

Yes Ronnie were did you get the SMILES at:bluebounc:bluebounc. I think I know were. PM or something.:waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey guys I am just out doing a little bashing here on the threads, dont mind me. hope to see the snow soon. Kevin I was in solon today to take my gf to lunch. She works off of harper road and Carter Road. Where all those industrials are. Seems all solon is a large industrial Park. lots of Potential work out there if you can get in at a few places....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;483511 said:


> Hey guys I am just out doing a little bashing here on the threads, dont mind me. hope to see the snow soon. Kevin I was in solon today to take my gf to lunch. She works off of harper road and Carter Road. Where all those industrials are. Seems all solon is a large industrial Park. lots of Potential work out there if you can get in at a few places....


haha if u get off the freeway at harper take a left go under the bridge ur like at my house u should of gave me a ring. this side of town is building the other side is all houses.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow what a day. Nothing but clean ups here. I hate tarping wet, heavy leaves:angry: My arms and boobs hurt, lol. Pecs just sounds gay. The guy for the Z is coming tomorrow at 8:30 am, so I will post the news


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, I just dont know what to say about!!


----------



## born2farm

i think even pecs sounds more manly..lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

roflmaf


----------



## RhinoL&L

man im tired of all this rain we have been getting! we need some snow lol! hope we get to work this sunday or monday but i really havent checked into it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;483798 said:


> man im tired of all this rain we have been getting! we need some snow lol! hope we get to work this sunday or monday but i really havent checked into it.


nah it dosent look like anything intresting


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

doesnt look like much of anything at all. Hey if it stays like this till march, it will be a nice transition into spring clean upspayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

were be pushing begore long


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;483846 said:


> doesnt look like much of anything at all. Hey if it stays like this till march, it will be a nice transition into spring clean upspayup


except i some how have to get my trailer out of the mudd hole i usally refer to as the other side of the snowpile


----------



## RhinoL&L

hope ron is right! we need to have some more fun before spring gets here:bluebounc


----------



## stcroixjoe

Do any of you guys plow in Medina around Rt. 18? The reason I'm asking a guy i'm doing a carpet job fora guy that runs a nursing home and there current plow guy charges 160 for plow and 160 for salt he told me they just got there bill and he billed for events that didn't happen in Dec. ! There on a per push right now and want to sign a contract, its out of my way to do it so i thought i would ask .......


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

I am close to there... I plow montrose area as well.. Let me know if they r looking..
[email protected]


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well, no Walker The guy wouldnt give me enough for the trade in. He actually said he really couldnt give what it is worth and said that is a dam nice machine and should just keep it. Pretty good comming from someone trying to sell me a different machine. I guess that means I take care of my stuff and it runs and looks good And I put a change over module on the pass. side so I am not a one eyed wonder going down the road


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;484284 said:


> Well, no Walker The guy wouldnt give me enough for the trade in. He actually said he really couldnt give what it is worth and said that is a dam nice machine and should just keep it. Pretty good comming from someone trying to sell me a different machine. I guess that means I take care of my stuff and it runs and looks good And I put a change over module on the pass. side so I am not a one eyed wonder going down the road


that sucks tom thou i am not a big walker fan i dont like riding around with my hands between my legs all day. point being i dont really like riding at all someday ill get fat then i am sure i will but until then


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ahhhhh Kevin. You will learn one day the productivity of a Z or a Walker versus just a walk behind. And your hands arent between your legs, kinda above them. And only one hand to steer it any way. A good wb does what like 6mph? Where as a Z will do 10 no prob and still do a good job. So that def. ups your productivity time. The more you can do in a day=more places=more money


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;484303 said:


> Ahhhhh Kevin. You will learn one day the productivity of a Z or a Walker versus just a walk behind. And your hands arent between your legs, kinda above them. And only one hand to steer it any way. A good wb does what like 6mph? Where as a Z will do 10 no prob and still do a good job. So that def. ups your productivity time. The more you can do in a day=more places=more money


i have been on crews that we cut 30 accs in one day with a z and wb and i was the trimmer boy. 3 guys on the crew it was nuts and then everybody dragd them self home and we did it all over the next day


----------



## Burkartsplow

Yeah I dont like the hand between the leg thing either. But faster mowing = more money...But i have ran scag turf tigers my whole life and I can steer them with one hand. I am just used to them. dont know where I am going with this. just kind of puttering around the house. Getting bored. I keep spending money online on things for the truck. It is bad....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;484308 said:


> Yeah I dont like the hand between the leg thing either. But faster mowing = more money...But i have ran scag turf tigers my whole life and I can steer them with one hand. I am just used to them. dont know where I am going with this. just kind of puttering around the house. Getting bored. I keep spending money online on things for the truck. It is bad....


i just pickd up 4 more drives this week coverd my ins deductable go kevin and i havent bought anything for the truck yet. ya know the guys at the body shop got wax on my black plastic door handle so it looks like crap


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Trimmer boy is no fun. Been there done that. 30 accts in one day is pretty good. Were they very big or regular sized lawns?? Try some tire shine on the door handles, it should clean off the wax

Burkart, I know about being bored. It sucks and there is no snow to plow:angry:


----------



## Clapper&Company

You guys are all crying about stuff......


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;484329 said:


> Trimmer boy is no fun. Been there done that. 30 accts in one day is pretty good. Were they very big or regular sized lawns?? Try some tire shine on the door handles, it should clean off the wax
> 
> Burkart, I know about being bored. It sucks and there is no snow to plow:angry:


range anywhere from 1/4s to 2 and a half



Clapper&Company;484343 said:


> You guys are all crying about stuff......


well i dont have anything eles to do ronnie


----------



## Burkartsplow

Oh Ron. What did you do today? I am sure there is something you can add in here for us. here is what I have done today through the use of smilies........................
 then I wesport and I got some of this in the mailpayup and in a bit i am going to . sounds like a good day for me. No Complaints here....


----------



## Burkartsplow

Kevin.,
everytime I look at your post total it goes up about 25 a day I think. You will most likely hit the 1K by winters end I believe...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;484361 said:


> Kevin.,
> everytime I look at your post total it goes up about 25 a day I think. You will most likely hit the 1K by winters end I believe...


i know i spend to much time creppin on here but i learn so much


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well I did alot today LOL

I worked on some lawn bids.
Then I Eat Lunch 
Worked on the trucks
Went to the bank
Now I'm getting ready to go out for the night.
- Going to go to red lobster's for dinner and screw around


----------



## Burkartsplow

Thanks Ron. I love those biscuits there. I had a friend that worked there at college and she would cook some up right before she left at night and bring me a few to help with the late night after bar munchies...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;484382 said:


> Thanks Ron. I love those biscuits there. I had a friend that worked there at college and she would cook some up right before she left at night and bring me a few to help with the late night after bar munchies...


my sister makes them from time to time cheddar bay ones yummy


----------



## Clapper&Company

yep there good.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron you forgot your nap time too Then dont forget lunch was a good part of the day. Gotta make sure you have a well "rounded" meal, lmao


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom your right.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

After eating dinner, I need a nap now That was some good food I stuffed myself with


----------



## born2farm

yumm red lobster...drool droll..lol doesnt sound like any one is gettin much of anything done. talked to 2 people about possibly mowing jobs this year then that was about it besides surfen the web lookin for a truck and a mower...it either needs to snow or warm up so i can mow payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good Food LOL


----------



## Burkartsplow

Good morning all yall. just rolled out of bed and cleaned the house. going to Sears to buy some stuff. I will update later with all the goods....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;485070 said:


> Good morning all yall. just rolled out of bed and cleaned the house. going to Sears to buy some stuff. I will update later with all the goods....


hey get me an in tank fuel filter for my chainsaw


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well im back from my hell of a day !!!!


----------



## f250man

So what's been going on lately Ron? Just got in from the island and I should be home for a while.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats good steve

The Tranny in my GMC dumped today


----------



## f250man

That sucks ron. Just put my new front driveshaft in today. I had to weld my undercarriage after are last snow since it all but fell off the truck.


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOW thats not cool either


----------



## f250man

No it really sucked. I had to pull everything apart and weld it and add a few plates to it and put it back together and go back out a 2 a.m and plow. Forgot to ask how did the meet and greet go?


----------



## Clapper&Company

We didnt have it, not enougth ppl could make it

U get the house all framed up yet?


----------



## f250man

It is done as much as I'm doing the guy I went up there to do it with didn't bid high enough to cover his a** so he is losing money every day we are there so I told him to cut his losses and move on. So I'm not going back he might with a new crew to finish he thinks by losing money now he will make it up siding and roofing and all the interior work. I think he is crazy.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL thats crazy

I know a few landscaped if they need someone LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sounds like you need a new truck Steve!!! Time for a good Chevy and something other than Meyer. LOL, but I know you are a Ford guy. That is kinda dumb that the guy underbid the job and now is losing his arse on it. Did you get paid at least?? 

Ron, you blew the trans out of the black truck???? Truck murderer!!!!!!!!! Try what I told you. Never know, you may just luck out. But 700R4's are a dime a dozen. Okay, maybe not. Found a B&M traveler 700R4 for 1850..ouch But it is all beefed up and built for abuse, so you pay extra $$$$ I bet you could get it rebuilt for 600 bucks down there in the home of " cheaper than Tom can get it for" LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

You can buy all the hard parts and new Tq Converter for 400


----------



## f250man

I would have loved to buy a new truck but the deal was not right and I will have to get rid of the bike and I don't think I want to do that right now. The plow frame is my fault for hitting the U.P.S truck and bending it. Then straiting it out.


----------



## Clapper&Company

You hit a UPS truck???


----------



## f250man

I hit it a few years ago.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve I still got that sump base for that E60 if you still want it. Needs cleaned and has a valve body on it. Not sure of its condition, etc.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok..

Here what tom needes:
http://www.dailyhaha.com/_flash/snow_storm.htm


----------



## f250man

Thats cool Tom I got the pump working right. I switched the + & - wires around and it works great now if we get any more snow. Ron I played that game a lot last winter.


----------



## VBigFord20

Its snowing a little bit outside. Nothing major, but its better then looking at the grass.

Wasted a day yesterday. Go out to the store to work on that sign and it is wired directly to the power pole, so the electric company needs to go out and replace the line. I did bid and get 2 ceramic jobs that I plan to start this week.

Best thing I did this weekend was to install the Edge programmer in the truck I ordered around christmas. I now know my oil temp, trans temp, coolent temp and amp draw at all times. Plus its set to alarm whenever they get too hot. I set it up to firm up the tranny shifts and man I can really feel it. Its going to be intersting to see how much hotter the truck runs when plowing.


----------



## Clapper&Company

sounds like u were busy too

all about the toys


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;486135 said:


> Its snowing a little bit outside. Nothing major, but its better then looking at the grass.
> 
> Wasted a day yesterday. Go out to the store to work on that sign and it is wired directly to the power pole, so the electric company needs to go out and replace the line. I did bid and get 2 ceramic jobs that I plan to start this week.
> 
> Best thing I did this weekend was to install the Edge programmer in the truck I ordered around christmas. I now know my oil temp, trans temp, coolent temp and amp draw at all times. Plus its set to alarm whenever they get too hot. I set it up to firm up the tranny shifts and man I can really feel it. Its going to be intersting to see how much hotter the truck runs when plowing.


let me know how that goes for u i wanna do something with mine so its not a pig haulin the trailer around or at least if it is gonna be a pig i dont want it to be a slug


----------



## Load-4

Just checking in. Stuck at the Fire Station tonight. Anybody hear any new weather info?


----------



## medicboot

Load-4 what fire station? I work out of University Hts. Anyone else plow on the east side? I plow between Independence and Beechwood. I dont think we are gona have to plow tonite. We go on 2".
John


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No new weather info around here. But you know how things can change around here 

Ronnie, need to take a little break from video games and get some real work donewesport


----------



## Frostysnow

medicboot,i am up on the eastside. The university circle area. However, i just do sub work for a property management co. If you ever need any help though let me know. I'm usually available. Welcome to Plowsite.

Austin Schmidt
419.571.2325


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

medicboot;486182 said:


> Load-4 what fire station? I work out of University Hts. Anyone else plow on the east side? I plow between Independence and Beechwood. I dont think we are gona have to plow tonite. We go on 2".
> John


i am in solon and i dont think will need to roll till early morning
and all my contact info is in my sig if u need anything or a weather update as to ground conditions i aint no wheater man


----------



## medicboot

I just put my cell# under my sig just in case anyone gets in a bind, I could possibly help out. My accounts are on Pleasant Valley and Rockside roads, then if I finish early I have to head over to 271 and Harvard to help the other guys out. That should give you an idea where I plow. I dont think we are going out at all tonite, I just dont see 2" coming
John


----------



## RhinoL&L

welocme to plowsite:waving: nice to see some more ohioans! LOL 

i dont think we will see anything down here tonight.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;486357 said:


> welocme to plowsite:waving: nice to see some more ohioans! LOL
> 
> i dont think we will see anything down here tonight.


You got mail. And we have snow flying outside. Well, ok make it flurries outside.


----------



## RhinoL&L

you have mail now JP! LOL

i looked outside and didnt see anything but idk. nothings sticking yet.


----------



## Young Pup

Back at you and it has stopped flurrying outside.Nope still some light stuff falling.


----------



## RhinoL&L

just got done reading and writing back lol. yeah what have you heard weather wise for tomorrow? im probably off to bed here soon.


----------



## Mike S

Whats up Ohio guys? Never been here before. We got heavy flurries in Millersport!!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;486401 said:


> just got done reading and writing back lol. yeah what have you heard weather wise for tomorrow? im probably off to bed here soon.


Just some light snow. No major accum.

I sent you another mail. What the heck are you talking about in there?


----------



## RhinoL&L

glad to see you have made it over here to the ohio thread!:waving: we have a lot of fun over here:bluebounc i would love to work tomorrow but dont think it will happen.

we supposedly have light flurries here, but i havent checked! LOL

JP- just sent you one back


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;486405 said:


> Whats up Ohio guys? Never been here before. We got heavy flurries in Millersport!!


Welcome to the thread and group here. We have light flurries here. Was steadier earlier.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;486410 said:


> glad to see you have made it over here to the ohio thread!:waving: we have a lot of fun over here:bluebounc i would love to work tomorrow but dont think it will happen.
> 
> we supposedly have light flurries here, but i havent checked! LOL


Are you doubting me again? You are only a couple blocks up the street, I can be there in 2 minutes if you keep this up.

Did you go back by Advance auto on 33 to make sure that is what it was?


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah i drove by and you were rightits advance auto. my bad LOL

sent you another email


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey looks like to night is the night for all the new guys LOL

Tom, took a brake now i'm back LOL

JP whats up wiit the emails? I didnt get any 

Were going to go salt in the moring I think


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp, You were right LOL

Shawn did u pick me up a tranny while you were there?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;486421 said:


> yeah i drove by and you were rightits advance auto. my bad LOL
> 
> sent you another email


back at you.


----------



## RhinoL&L

sorry ron, they were all out of trannys LOL i was trying to figure these things out but just cant LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Ron, I don't think we are going to have to do anything here. But I will get up just to make sure.


----------



## RhinoL&L

as usual ron will probably get all the snow! LOL ok im out for tonight. dont have too much fun guys! J/K


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks like were having Shawn & JP hr tonight

Shawn, were have to get them done.. but u can come up here


----------



## Young Pup

Alright Shawn have a good one.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Night Shawn Dont let the bed bugs bite


----------



## Clapper&Company

So whats going on JP


----------



## Young Pup

Nothing Ron, just watching a movie on cbs. Lonesome dove .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds like fun

Looks like we might get to salt in the am!!

Well the trucks down for the winter!!! Talked to dad about the tranny !!! 
Were going to sit it out back for now, and were going to make a project out of it. Goiing to put the new tranny in, do body work, and get it painted should last another 5 year years or so.


----------



## Young Pup

wow that doesn't sound good.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nope Not much i can do about it!!

Were just have to make due now. Just hope we dont get any large snows were we need that truck!!


----------



## Young Pup

Just use the skid loader to do some work.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, we can it dosent have heat !!!

But if we get a big snow we can brake it out.

But I have:
The skid loader
2 - 1 ton Dumps
2 - Trucks
That I also can use so we should be ok


----------



## Young Pup

I am outta here too. Got a headache and need to do some stuff.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok night JP


----------



## Mike S

Clapper you still on


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea mike i'm talking to u on the phone LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

sounds like we had a busy night here last night! LOL that truck project doesnt sound too fun ron. hope we get some snow here sometime soon


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sounds like I missed all the fun, lol Snowing here pretty good, but I dont see much sticking to the pavement Did some of my budgeting and what not for this year to make sure my prices will still be ok. 

No I didnt put the plow on either, so dont blame me if it dont snow


----------



## sefh

I live in Blissfield, MI and wondering if any one on here is in Sylvania, metamora or Berkey area's?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well we went out a droped salt this moring. 

At the rate, is coming down were be back out in a few hours salting again


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Didnt do anything yet. Still just waiting, lol. Maybe late tonite/early morning tues


----------



## f250man

Don't you guys got anything better to do. Then spend all day on here. Post count hogs. LOL Get a life.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not really. Boring as usual around these parts. Get a life?? Get a job man!!!!!!


----------



## f250man

I felt like the day off but if it keeps snow like it is I'll be out plowing soon. Tom no snow on the roads out by you yet? There all covered here.


----------



## f250man

Well I just got the call I'm heading out to put the blade on and plow for a few hours.See you guys later.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

What the hell??? How is there that much snow out by you and nothing here. Gay as usual!!!!!!! I am starting to hate Ohio


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, good luck man have fun !!!!

Tom, Maybe you need to go check on your lots


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I did, I dont know where he has snow, maybe out in Geneva/Ashtabula. My grandpa was just out in Madison like an hour ago and he said there isnt squat there. I give up. Im selling the plow and salter. I am just done with this crap


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom give, me prices I'll bring you the cash!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron I listed it in the truck&equipment marketplace. I still may keep the blade till my contracts are up, but the spreader can go. You would get more use out of it than I will.


----------



## Bossman 92

You want it to snow? Lets plan another meet and greet.. snow for sure. Or... Make plans and go out of town... again, a sure fire way to make it snow.

At least you have a little snow! We have nothing.

Maybe this Thursday.. 

Hang in there. Bossman


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, 

Bossman is right!!

Hang in there, theres now biz like snow biz!!!!

You guys get to plow more then most of us do.. you have to take the good with the bad.


If u really want to get rid of your stuff, let me know i'll buy it and were go from there!!


----------



## Bossman 92

Hurry and sell your stuff!!! 

As soon as you do, you know we will have a record breaking year! I need more snow, so if you sell you will be taking one for the team. 


Bossman


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, But it would all fall on tom's area then LOL


----------



## toby4492

Look it's snowing already LOL










Hang in there Tom. :waving:


----------



## Metz

whats up fellas? no snow down here in youngstown either. snowed all night but only had a coating. they're calling for 1-2 today, 1-2 tonight and 1-3 tomorrow, but that seems more like a "cover your ass" forecast than anything:realmad: weak.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks guys.:waving: I am just getting irritated because I am owed a bunch of money from November for clean-ups And it wont snow enough for me to even waste my time. But I have to keep the blade till my contracts are up ( April 1st) and then it is free game. The spreader is really becoming more and more useless to me so it has to go because I need the money. Gotta keep my lights on and the kids fed. I think I need to send out nasty letters to people that are now 60 days late:angry: Bunch of buttcheeks!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, I know what ur going thur -

Hang in there buddy !!!

I'll give u a call later, were talk about the shaker LOL
- I told u ii'll make calls for u


----------



## f250man

When I get the call at 2" i go out I don't think it needed done but I get paid to push 2" so I go out and push it. Tom hang in there it will snow and you will make money. You need to save as much as you can during the summer and be ready for are lousy winters with no snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Where was there 2"?? I dont think two inches were even on the rooftops. But oh well. Glad you got to go out and play Steve. Yeah, I think this year I am going to put a good bit of $$$ away so I can plow cause I want to not cause I have to. Or just not plow at all and my trucks will last longer


----------



## f250man

Thats what I do plow because I want to not cause I have to. There was a time I plowed for the money but not now I go out because I enjoy plowing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I want to be in that position too Steve. I love being out at 2 am in the truck in a storm going to town with my plow. But it sucks when you count on that and it doesnt arrive.:crying: Something def. has to give somewhere with this crap:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

well, We got to shake salt this moring.... and went to pick up the new spreaders and had a good lunch.

Its snowing again..and the lots are iceing over... going to shake some more salt tonight i think.

Callining for 1-2 tonight !!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

you lucky little sh*& ron. LOL J/K hope you get to play tomorrrow!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont want to talk about accums. If I do then it wont happen. I am keeping my mouth shut!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

Well Shawn, I hope it dose, cause I got a tranny to buy.
Have u price a tranny lately??


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;487120 said:


> LOL
> 
> Well Shawn, I hope it dose, cause I got a tranny to buy.
> Have u price a tranny lately??


nope! i havent gotten around to doignt hat yet LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well a used one from the junk yard bill out at $500

New/rebuilt looking at 1200-1500.


----------



## timlb703

Sydenstricker Landscaping;486813 said:


> Thanks guys.:waving: I am just getting irritated because I am owed a bunch of money from November for clean-ups And it wont snow enough for me to even waste my time. But I have to keep the blade till my contracts are up ( April 1st) and then it is free game. The spreader is really becoming more and more useless to me so it has to go because I need the money. Gotta keep my lights on and the kids fed. I think I need to send out nasty letters to people that are now 60 days late:angry: Bunch of buttcheeks!!!


Always get enough contracts to cover your expenses so that there is not a need to rely on snow removal as your main source of income on the off season. THE REMAINDER OF YOUR ACCOUNT WILL BE A BONUS WHEN IT DOSE DECIDE TO SNOW. Good luck to you...


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn, I think we might have a salt run for us Tuesday morning. First AVe. is getting coating on it as of now.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im getting ready to go out and see whats happening lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;487264 said:


> Shawn, I think we might have a salt run for us Tuesday morning. First AVe. is getting coating on it as of now.


i cant believe it. i havent checked anything yet but it seems like the only way i find out what is going on is by talking to you LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;487282 said:


> i cant believe it. i havent checked anything yet but it seems like the only way i find out what is going on is by talking to you LOL


Did you read the e-mail for the end of the week? Tonight is only based on by looking out the window. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;487281 said:


> Im getting ready to go out and see whats happening lol


I am glued to the tv, radar and computer tryin to keep up with everything here. Mainly been looking out the window to see what is going on right now. though.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;487285 said:


> Did you read the e-mail for the end of the week? Tonight is only based on by looking out the window. lol


just read the mail and wow i hope that is what he is predicting for here! if that is what we are supposed to get i better sit down and let my bp go down LOL.

im going to look outside right now. you have the salter and salt loaded up?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;487293 said:


> just read the mail and wow i hope that is what he is predicting for here! if that is what we are supposed to get i better sit down and let my bp go down LOL.
> 
> im going to look outside right now. you have the salter and salt loaded up?


Nope no salt or I have not hooked up the spreader yet. I am still going to wait till the 10 o clock news.

Now remember those totals are for the Cincy area. Just got a response on that site saying we could get the same here. REMEMBER, next MONDAY is STILL A WAYS AWAY. Say that 10 times fast.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;487298 said:


> Nope no salt or I have not hooked up the spreader yet. I am still going to wait till the 10 o clock news.
> 
> Now remember those totals are for the Cincy area. Just got a response on that site saying we could get the same here. REMEMBER, next MONDAY is STILL A WAYS AWAY. Say that 10 times fast.


i hear ya! im not going to worry about the later stuff untill its a little closer. dont want to get all my hopes up for nothing LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;487302 said:


> i hear ya! im not going to worry about the later stuff untill its a little closer. dont want to get all my hopes up for nothing LOL


That is a good boy. Don't want to dash those hopes.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;487303 said:


> That is a good boy. Don't want to dash those hopes.


yeah i learned way back a long time ago when i would get up thinking there would be some snow for me to shovel, and nothing. now i know better! but i still love the day or so before a storm, getting ready and hoping i get to work, but who doesnt love that?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;487311 said:


> yeah i learned way back a long time ago when i would get up thinking there would be some snow for me to shovel, and nothing. now i know better! but i still love the day or so before a storm, getting ready and hoping i get to work, but who doesnt love that?


I do, but now I don't really want to get up in the am. Not feeling too good right now. Bad shoulder and all around just aching. I am hope I am not catching the flu. But I am going to call for a doctors appt tommorow though.


----------



## RhinoL&L

well im off for tonight. hopefully we will get to go out and salt at least!:bluebounc

everyone who is out working be dure to be safe and have fun!

ill talk to you later JP, man thats not good. hope you feel better by tomorrow.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey Felas how are yo?u guys doing


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;487329 said:


> well im off for tonight. hopefully we will get to go out and salt at least!:bluebounc
> 
> everyone who is out working be dure to be safe and have fun!
> 
> ill talk to you later JP, man thats not good. hope you feel better by tomorrow.


Me and you together. the shoulder thing really has me thrown for a loop. I hope it is just the shoulder and nothing more serious.


----------



## Young Pup

Not much Josh, I am hooked on the Skyeye weather forum though. 

JP


----------



## WALKERS

Yes it is very interesting sometimes it usually pans out maybe not as much but still something. We did some work this morning going to head out after the news as well. We had to use the OTHER supplier on the salt thou. It is a little fine cut then I like. We run bulk through our tailgate spreads.


----------



## Young Pup

Yep, I am going to watch the 10 o clock news then load some salt up and hook up the spreader. Depending on how much they say we are going to get I might hook up the plow.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I am going to load the salt and maybe hook up the plow. I have one property that has a one inch trigger.


----------



## Mike S

*Just got in another great white hype!!!!!!!*

Barely a dusting in columbus but 2 inchs in Millersport. Got to put some salt down but not very much.


----------



## Bossman 92

So what are they calling for next monday?? I heard we are moving into a colder weather pattern over the next few weeks, with some good chances for snow. The best I heard was 2-4 on Thursday. I guess we will have to wait and see.

Well I am on my way out, we got enough to salt! 

See ya. Bossman


----------



## RhinoL&L

just got back in from salting! not too bad we had a coating to probably 1/2 in on the pavement. saw Jp out this morning too.

sounds like everyone got to go out and work!

not sure what we are supposed to get later on and im not going to look at it very much until we are a little closer. dont want to scare it away


----------



## Clapper&Company

went out at 3am had maybe 1" on the ground. 

We pushed just about every thing, and salted every thing !!!!

Still snowing and every things coving over agian 

Sounds like I'm going to have to go bail bossman out to !!!


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS, could be something coming up later this week..............


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Had about an inch and a half most places. Enough to make some sparks with the cutting edge and shake a little salt. It is still snowing, so I may go back out later and push everythingpayup Hopefully


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well, there saying 2-4 for us today!!!

The roads are covering over again, i'm off to load salt, go see if i can dump some more 

Later guys, every one be safe !!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

3-5 here today, at least they say anyway It is still snowing pretty hard, so it is possible. Prolly go out around noon or so. Go push slop at the ones I salted and service the rest. Supposed to get colder than a welldigger's ass in January out there later, so stay warm and be safe guys!!!:waving:


----------



## f250man

Well Tom you got to play and I got to sleep last night. They say 3-5" today and then a big cold front with lake effect coming on Saturday and Sunday. Lets hope it comes with out the wind this time. So we can make some payup


----------



## f250man

Ron and Tom I sure find it amazing how we can be half way trough winter and people are still calling for snow removal quotes. Just had a doctor call and give me the job with out even talking prices. He said he got a good referral from a plow customer of mine. Now we need snow.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;487552 said:


> just got back in from salting! not too bad we had a coating to probably 1/2 in on the pavement. saw Jp out this morning too.
> 
> sounds like everyone got to go out and work!
> 
> not sure what we are supposed to get later on and im not going to look at it very much until we are a little closer. dont want to scare it away


Are you sure you saw me? I don't remember talking to you. j/k I agree not much at all. Dropped salt on about half of the properties this morning. Later this week we might have something.But we shall see.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well im back and done for awile.

So far today:
I plowed omost every thing, A few things got plowed twice.
Salted every thing once. 
Dr Offices I ended up salting 3 times 

I love this weather !!!


----------



## cornbinder

i got the usual call from my cousins wife when there's about 1/2"on the ground. i got up and checked my email and such then turned on fox news and they showed that a wave of lake effect blew down over wayne county. all accounts got 1 plow and 1 salt and it's still snowing a little bit. we got about 2 1/2" as of right now. dropped my main plow truck off at my shop so my mechanic can repair a non working rear running light. i'll probably go push some slush around this afternoon. later, pete


----------



## Mike S

Sounds like you did good Ron


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea didnt do bad, it just came down right today!!

We only got about 2 on the lots, maybe 3 on the grass. 
Just got to have the right accounts and get it before it melts LOL.

If we dont get anything else today, were going out in the am to clean up and salt..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Snowing good here!!!! I am heading out here in a bit to go and do it all. Well, I would have earlier but my Meyer was well.......:realmad: So new solenoid and new motor later it is all alive again. This time I got the double stud motor, wow that thing is quick!!! Those old single studs just have no balls compared to this one. Lets just hope it holds out for a couple more months


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;487782 said:


> Snowing good here!!!! I am heading out here in a bit to go and do it all. Well, I would have earlier but my Meyer was well.......:realmad: So new solenoid and new motor later it is all alive again. This time I got the double stud motor, wow that thing is quick!!! Those old single studs just have no balls compared to this one. Lets just hope it holds out for a couple more months


What size motor did you put on? Are you sure it was not just the solenoid? I hate to ask the cost the cost of the motor, I know they are not cheap. Hey, at least things are looking up for you in the snow department. Hang in there.


----------



## f250man

Motors are around 150.00. Tom Im glad yours is fast mine is still a slow turtle.


----------



## Mike S

I have had good luck with a company that rebuilds those motors. They work really good you wouldnt even believe that it still a meyer on your truck. Auto Electric, in Newark, $40- $80 new bearings even! The guy does a great job and hes quick. Its a drive for you guys in Cbus but it worth it he does a great job.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;487804 said:


> Motors are around 150.00. Tom Im glad yours is fast mine is still a slow turtle.


I am thinking a whole pump assembly when he mentioned motor. Is it the same or different? I Thought the assembly's were about 500 or so.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;487813 said:


> I have had good luck with a company that rebuilds those motors. They work really good you wouldnt even believe that it still a meyer on your truck. Auto Electric, in Newark, $40- $80 new bearings even! The guy does a great job and hes quick. Its a drive for you guys in Cbus but it worth it he does a great job.


I will keep that in mind. I have a friend who ships them out to Mich at Angelos to have the rebuild the pumps and such.


----------



## f250man

A whole complete pump is around 1100.00. You can get the motor from C.P.W. for around 90.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Mike S

The nice thing about auto electric is they usally can have it done in the same day!!!


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;487824 said:


> A whole complete pump is around 1100.00. You can get the motor from C.P.W. for around 90.00 plus shipping.


Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;487826 said:


> The nice thing about auto electric is they usally can have it done in the same day!!!


Very good, I will write the info down and get it to him.


----------



## born2farm

well not much goin on here. got up before school and it was dusting and that they were callin for snow while i was at school so i salted a little then when i got home i cleaned up 2 places..the other 3 were pretty bare.


----------



## VBigFord20

Jeez I watched the forcast before I left today and on my side of town they called for an inch. I was running late as is so I did not bother hooking the blade up. 

By 2pm there is about 5", I-480 is a total white out near the airport. I am stuck going to wellington for work and I am pissed that the blade is not on the truck. 

Get home around 3:30. Push a few in the neighborhood once I got the plow back on and loaded up some salt. Still have my 4 lots to do but I got a damn appoitment in a hour that I can not miss so the lots will have to wait untill later.

Figgures, I had basically nothing going on monday, and nothing going on tommarow, and today we get snow out of noplace.


At least I can collect some payup from all this.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Some of you are lucky to have some snow, finally. We just had a dusting here although they were plowing the school lot this morning but i wouldn't even consider it piles that were being made. BTW check out the plow my bro and I are making, heres a link hopefully it works... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55476


----------



## Burkartsplow

We got 4" over here on the westside.Started with commercials at 9am and got done with everything around 6pm. I have a few commercials off of i-480 and it was a mess today for a couple of hours. So a few cars and vans hit it hard.Have a couple of cleanups I need to do in the early morning. It turned out to be a good one push day.payup


----------



## Bossman 92

What a day I had.  Left early this morning with 1/2" on the road outside, got to my first place and fired up the spreader.....nothing. Figured the battery was dead so I headed home and put a fresh one on. Still nothing. I get to looking and All my wires were burnt up! It was starting to get late so I take the screen off my V Box and start shoveling the bulk salt into my tailgate spreader. I do a few places in town then head onward. Everything else had nothing, so I came home and went to bed, for about 20 mins. 

Wife calls from work and says everything is covered with 1/2" of new snow. Off we go again. Again loading the tailgate with bulk. I get everything somewhat salted, and go to take a look at the V box. I had to rewire the spreader in Advance Auto's parking lot. New Battery and all. Come to find out I had a stuck valuve that fried the old battery and wireing set up. 

Managed to salt everything once and a few places 2X. Looks like more salt in the am too.

Anyhow it's nice to be back at it again.

Cocktail hour started about 15 mins ago and will last quite some time at my house tonight!  I need to count all my loot! payup

Bossman By the way, what is comming later this week?


----------



## RhinoL&L

sounds like most people had a good day! except tom and bossman- sorry to hear about that guys 

it sounnds like some of you guys got hit hard we had about 1/4 to 1/2 in here would have loved to been able to plow but i will take whatever i can get!


----------



## Bossman 92

Gotta take the good with the bad. Do this long enough and you are bound to have a bad day once and awhile. 

Bossman


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I actually just got done plowing The motor was a recon from Zoresco's and it was 70 bucks. It is the new double stud motor, not the little single stud turd I had I swear this plow is gonna be brand dam new by the end of this season, and I dont know if that is a good thing or not But had like 3 inches or so that I plowed. Gonna go out and replow some of my salted ones that are covered in slush crap. Did I mention that Randy at Zoresco's is a good guy:salute: He has given me a few discounts on stuff, which is good in my book


----------



## f250man

Thats cool Tom I wish someone around here had a deal like that. $ 150 was all the cheaper I found it for local even at 70 and the drive would have been worth it. Glad you go to plow today.


----------



## Clapper&Company

We its about nap time!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes Ron it is about nappy time

Steve, Zoresco actually has some good prices on Meyer stuff. Always call Randy first before spending too much$$$$


----------



## f250man

He has given me some good deals but when I need it now and it is snowing it suck to have to drive that far for a deal.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;488056 said:


> Yes Ron it is about nappy time
> 
> Steve, Zoresco actually has some good prices on Meyer stuff. Always call Randy first before spending too much$$$$


\
yeah randy is the one you want to talk too. real nice guy and will do anything to help you out....


----------



## kashman

burk where did you go 2 school your last name rings a bell in my head


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey all, went out this moring at 3 to slat everything.

Got every thing pretty well salted for now!


----------



## RhinoL&L

good for you ron! im sure there will be no snow or ice on your lots this morning! LOL nothing to do down here today though.

are we still looking at a possible storm on mon. i didnt see much on the 7 day on the news.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;488399 said:


> burk where did you go 2 school your last name rings a bell in my head


I went to Vermilion. I have a really big family. lots of cousins and all that...


----------



## medicboot

Last nite was fun. Just enough to push around and play with. I even finished my accounts an hour earlier than normal. Maybe it was the wings I put on yesterday. Anyway I thought I saw a 60% of snow Thurs into Fri. DId anyone else see that on the news yesterday?
John


----------



## Clapper&Company

Seen somthing looks like maybe a salt event. were see


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;488431 said:


> good for you ron! im sure there will be no snow or ice on your lots this morning! LOL nothing to do down here today though.
> 
> are we still looking at a possible storm on mon. i didnt see much on the 7 day on the news.


Shawn, the last I saw and read it might be pushed back to Tuesday. More later from your local comedian aka travel consultant, aka this is new weather forecaster. For right now we have clouds with sun a temp of 22 outside. In the near future I am calling for more of the same. :waving::waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I went last night and pushed a lil slush, then salted this am. Made a lil $$ from this storm. Man that new motor makes my plow much better

I should have a party, one person paid finally from November:redbounce

I dont know what is in the forecast for the next week. I heard possible heavy lake effect this weekend from that cold front rolling in


----------



## f250man

Tom Im glad your finally happy. I wish my motor was as quick as yours is. I heard the same thing for the weekend.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I took one for team. We should get some type of precip down here now. I unloaded the salt. Rinsed out the spreader and rinsed down the truck. I should have done a full wash on the truck but thought better of it not to spend the money. So hopefully we will get some more work for us.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I helped a friend put on a set of timbrens today. For some reason we just could not get the thing lined up correctly. ended up taping the bottom half of the shim , metal circle and timbren together then sliding it under. took about an hour. I said F#[email protected] aboot 20 times. Just did not want to cooperate.But they are in and his 2500hd drops less then half an inch. It still amazes me to this day that little piece of rubber does so much. Used my new 4ton jack to pick the truck and my new 6 ton stands to support it. The jack weighs a ton in itself...I also picked up a new air compressor this week. a new impact wrench, a new impact wrench socket set and a dual 1000 watt work light and stand. I used my craftsman club membership and ended up saving over $125.well that is aboot it talk to you guys later.going to the wesport...


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, thanks for the weather update.. what areas dose that cover? LOL

Tom party when? 

Sent them bids in last night i'll call u later


----------



## RhinoL&L

i was going to do the same thing JP but i had football and now its dark and cold. also didnt want to take the time or money! hope we get some more work here soon.


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn, I spent the money just to rinse, I should just spent the money to go through the automated one too. Looks like we won't be doing to much soon. Watched 10 and 4 and they are saying only small amounts of snow. 


Ron, that forecast is for here all the up to tinbucktoo. Can't do any worse than the tv metologoists that is for sure. lol

You know the funny thing is that the weather channel's forecast is still calling for snow showers and such. They have been calling for it basically all along with minor changes. be interesting to see what the forecast is later on tonight on the twc.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

I fell old, I can remember when JP was a shy Plowsite poster, now hes a Post slut like Tom & I 

Glade we helped u come out of your shell !!!


----------



## Young Pup

Shoot you guys have over 500 more post than me. You guys need to go see a doctor for your addicitons you know that don't you.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I just looked you have been here longer then me too!!

But Tom has the real problem, 1000 post in just over a year !!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Ok I just did some quick research on your posts. Since your 1000 post on 12/17/07 you have posted 579 times. Divide that by 30 days that is 19.3 post a day. Well it is close to 30 days since your 1000 post. You need help man.

Holy moly man you got it bad. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Wow thats crazy..... well I got to make up for the summer when i'm not on here cause im working


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;488991 said:


> Wow thats crazy..... well I got to make up for the summer when i'm not on here cause im working


ok now i think you are at 19.4 posts a day. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nope 19.459 now


----------



## Clapper&Company

O look now i'm at 19.46


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn just drove by. Bet he thinks that I did not see him too. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

ROFLMAO !!!!

So now your counting cars drive by now or what??


----------



## Young Pup

Ron, we need some help. I think I am going to check myself into the hospital now. Check back later on after dinner time. Keep the post down and take deep breaths to relax.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;488998 said:


> ROFLMAO !!!!
> 
> So now your counting cars drive by now or what??


No, Ithought I heard some loud junker going by and wam it was Shawn. lol He is gong to kill me when he sees this.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP I agree maybe LOL Well go eat dinner !!!!!

I would eat but might miss something on here


----------



## VBigFord20

+1

Just for the heck of it you padders


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, tom said big snow for u guys maybe??


----------



## VBigFord20

Yeah, looks like the Lake Effect snow machine will be in full force Fri-Sat if things stay as forcasted.


So as we all know, it will be sunny and 70 because they never get the forcast right.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea, well like tom was saying...

The winds will push it down to me again 

we could only hope lol


----------



## Young Pup

What did you hear for tonight? I am going to get a link to a radar and post it here.Hit the animate button about in the middle of the page. If that stuff comes this way, then watch out.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the radar look for yourselfs:

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?enlarge=true


----------



## Clapper&Company

woot !!!

Sound good

Hey Ohio post counter guy... what am i up to now?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nope, I am going to put a big snow fence up and catch it before it goes to you I will give you 2 inches so you can make some $$$. But that is it!!!! I still gotta catch up 

This cold air and the warm lake with snow on the ground should definately bring some stuff to our doorsteps.....hopefully

I am now 40 posts behind Clapper. So I am not as bad I guess, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks like its coming this way!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom give me 1.5 " then 2" about 4 hrs later


Then some wind then 2" more the next day and i'll be happy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That does seem to be rolling in this way, but you all know it will either split up or just go around:realmad:

Ron, that sounds good to me. I will give you that much


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;489176 said:


> woot !!!
> 
> Sound good
> 
> Hey Ohio post counter guy... what am i up to now?


Don't know and right now I am not going back to find out. I need to find out what the heck is heading our way. Maybe I did it after all, by unloading the truck of salt and the spreader and rinsing everything down. lol

That looks to be still going east but the moisture is pushing north towards us.


----------



## Young Pup

Kind of getting anxious to see what the heck is going on. I e-mailed a meterologist to see what the heck has changed since the 6 oclock news.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom Sounds good my friend!!!

Thats all I need is enought to keep us pushing and salting!!

Then enought to make some blowing snow!

WOOT!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just relax and wait till the ten o'clock news, lol. I got plans to wash my truck and pop the blade off tomorrow, so you know it will come then

Not a problem Ron........what the hell is woot?


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP,

You are the new Ohio weather guy !!!

Let us know what u find out, who do u email?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom dose ur truck still smell like FV?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes JP is!!! Someone had to take Fernalddude's spot since he was our old weather guru, but he dont come here much anymore. 

Should we call you JP the madman or JP Goddard? LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;489190 said:


> JP,
> 
> You are the new Ohio weather guy !!!
> 
> Let us know what u find out, who do u email?


A guy on nbc channel 4. Jym Gahnal. That was about an hour and half ago. He might be out to dinner or having a heart attack at what has happend. I am on skyeye too trying to see what they are saying.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok cool

They will reply u and tell u what the deal is with the weather??

I tryed the Sky thing dont understand it


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;489192 said:


> Yes JP is!!! Someone had to take Fernalddude's spot since he was our old weather guru, but he dont come here much anymore.
> 
> Should we call you JP the madman or JP Goddard? LOL


I wish Fernaldude was here. He can post the maps and all from intellicast. fernaldude where are you, we need you.

No just call me the apprentice to Fernaldude.

Second thoughts he might fire me.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I havent seen or talked to erik for awile

I know he was super busy at work the last time we talk


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;489197 said:


> Ok cool
> 
> They will reply u and tell u what the deal is with the weather??
> 
> I tryed the Sky thing dont understand it


The guy is great about responding to my e-mails. On skyeye I try to read between the lines to see what everyone is saying over there.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats cool!!

Let us know LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;489208 said:


> Thats cool!!
> 
> Let us know LOL


As soon as I hear you will get the news.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, too much red bull today?? I havent seen you this amped up about the weather in a while Im sure Erik will just magically pop in now that we are talking about him. Dont get too excited about the blue blob coming for us.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;489211 said:


> JP, too much red bull today?? I havent seen you this amped up about the weather in a while Im sure Erik will just magically pop in now that we are talking about him. Dont get too excited about the blue blob coming for us.


No if I had red bull then I would have some alcohol with it. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, u think that could be that mess thats tomrrow mix stuff there calling for?


----------



## Young Pup

Could be but I thought that stuff was coming from the west.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ahh the almighty Jager bombs!!!!! 

According to NOAA, at least for me, notta thing tonite. Then tomorrow 50% chance of rain snow mix, less than half inch accums expected. Same for Thursday nite too. Friday, breezy.......the calm before the storm


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;489217 said:


> Ahh the almighty Jager bombs!!!!!
> 
> According to NOAA, at least for me, notta thing tonite. Then tomorrow 50% chance of rain snow mix, less than half inch accums expected. Same for Thursday nite too. Friday, breezy.......the calm before the storm


Oh yeah baby.

Shawn you have not responded yet? what's the problem don't the teach speed reading in school. lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will stick with the Bud Light here. Too many bad nites with Jager and Jack

Looks like Josh got a little snow or something out of that band down there in Cincinnati


----------



## RhinoL&L

My god! what the He%% is wrong with you guys. i checked in here a few hrs ago and now there are 3 pages of stuff! JP does seem a little hyped up tonihgt LOL. yeah i drove by JP still havent collected from a cust over on haines and wanted to see what i thought would be a clean truck. but that wasnt so.


----------



## Young Pup

BL is my flavor of choice as well. On skyeye they are not reporting anything yet down there.


----------



## RhinoL&L

just spent 5 min or so reading over all that junk from you guys LOL  

so are we going to get anyhting chief meteorologist JP:salute:???


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;489229 said:


> My god! what the He%% is wrong with you guys. i checked in here a few hrs ago and now there are 3 pages of stuff! JP does seem a little hyped up tonihgt LOL. yeah i drove by JP still havent collected from a cust over on haines and wanted to see what i thought would be a clean truck. but that wasnt so.


I told you guys I just rinsed it. Did not want to waste the soap. Did you look at the radar I posted? This snow could be a surprise if we get it. By the looks of it, it is coming. Waiting to hear from Jym b4 I do anything to the truck.


----------



## RhinoL&L

you guys are crazy tom and ron are well on their way to 2000 posts! JP over 1000..... here i am at not even 500


----------



## f250man

I hear that rhino. Every time I post during the day and come back and check it they have run up 2 or 3 more pages and I get no reply. Ron and Tom are just a couple of post hogs that have nothing better to do. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

*Just In From Jym*

We are not expecting snow accumulations tonight.

Only a few hundredths tomorrow when we are above freezing.

Jym

OK, I must be reading the radars wrong. But that does look impressive to me.


----------



## RhinoL&L

HAHA yeah i hear ya on that steve once they get going they cant be stopped!

So it sounds like no work for us tomorrw too bad because i only have to go to school from 9-11


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;489234 said:


> just spent 5 min or so reading over all that junk from you guys LOL
> 
> so are we going to get anyhting chief meteorologist JP:salute:???


I posted what Jym had to say. But I don't know.


----------



## RhinoL&L

where did everyone go? as soon as i get on its dead again! LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;489244 said:


> HAHA yeah i hear ya on that steve once they get going they cant be stopped!
> 
> So it sounds like no work for us tomorrw too bad because i only have to go to school from 9-11


Exams? Or were you planning on skipping class?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;489247 said:


> where did everyone go? as soon as i get on its dead again! LOL


 break for everyone.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;489248 said:


> Exams? Or were you planning on skipping class?


yeah we have exams wed thur fri. and i have spanish and study hall tomorrow so im not going for study hall obviously. now what should i do with my free time?


----------



## Young Pup

*The latest from JYM*

Naw it is going southeast of us unless something unusual happens

We get an inch Friday with arctic front

This is the latest from Jym at channel 4


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;489251 said:


> break for everyone.


haha now dont let you mommy see you after youve had a few of those LOL J/K


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;489254 said:


> yeah we have exams wed thur fri. and i have spanish and study hall tomorrow so im not going for study hall obviously. now what should i do with my free time?


Wash your truck?????


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;489257 said:


> haha now dont let you mommy see you after youve had a few of those LOL J/K


don't bring my Mom into this. Or we might just have to :angry:


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;489255 said:


> Naw it is going southeast of us unless something unusual happens
> 
> We get an inch Friday with arctic front
> 
> This is the latest from Jym at channel 4


hope we get that inch or whatever they are calling for friday. like i say i will always take what i can get. (but i wouldnt mind having a few huge monsters coming and dumping a good inch or so an hr for a day, then a good 2incher every couple days until end of feb.)


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;489266 said:


> don't bring my Mom into this. Or we might just have to :angry:


haha calm down now just sit back on the couch with a  and watch some tv.

maybe ill wash the truck but i dont want to spend money if we will be working friday. then again if that is what it takes for me to work on fri. i might have to!:bluebounc


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn, I agree. I am not going to hook anything up tonight. I will be up at 11pm watching the weather though. I just have an uneasy feeling about this though. That is a lot of moisture heading this way imo


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;489278 said:


> Shawn, I agree. I am not going to hook anything up tonight. I will be up at 11pm watching the weather though. I just have an uneasy feeling about this though. That is a lot of moisture heading this way imo


well feel free to be my alarm clock if we get some unexpected snow LOL J/K

i think im going to be off to bed here soon.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve I dont forget about you, lol. What you been up to??? If it aint snowing Saturday, you wanna grab lunch?? I am always up for it or grab a beer?

Shawn you are young, you should be able to keep up with us, lol. Gotta use more than 1 finger to type with. You had best wash that Ford, dont want it to rust without its weekly Fluid Film bath. LOL

JP, if we do get snow out of that line, it will be a decent amount just looking at it. But it prolly is a slow mover and losing steam as it heads for us. I think we have a high pressure on us now, so that will diminish the potentcy of that one. 

Yes, I had to go on a beer run. My fridge had none


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;489283 said:


> well feel free to be my alarm clock if we get some unexpected snow LOL J/K
> 
> i think im going to be off to bed here soon.


put your cell phone next to your bed. jeff loaded the truck with a skid of salt and has the plow hooked up to it.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;489283 said:


> well feel free to be my alarm clock if we get some unexpected snow LOL J/K
> 
> i think im going to be off to bed here soon.


If I don't your Mom will wake you.


----------



## f250man

Tom we can do it tomorrow or friday or saturday. When ever you want to get together. Im not working right now. Tom did you see that boss plow on here the guy looking for cash or trade for a trailor or snowmobile. Im working a trade with him I hope. It will bolt right up and if so good by Meyers. Hello Red


----------



## Young Pup

Tom, yeah I agree. Most of that is not even hitting the ground yet. As of right now nothing is hitting the ground in cincy.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, if we get snow and Shawn doesnt wake up when you call, I got an idea for you. If you have fireworks and a metal garbage can.......Pu them all in the can with the lid off, put em in Shawns room, light, run and laugh. That would be one hell of a wake up call. Nothing in Cincy, hmm. I bet Josh put his plow on ,lol

Friday will work for me Steve. I will give you a call around noon or so.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;489292 said:


> If I don't your Mom will wake you.


hey now dont you bring my mom into this LOL J/K yeah she willl always bail me out if the alarm doesnt get me up.

yeah i talked to jeff earlier today asked me if i needed any salt said he got a pallet. said the truck holds it really good too!

tom- yeah i know i can keep up, but you guys got a big headstart LOL and im sure my typing skills dont make me any faster


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;489298 said:


> JP, if we get snow and Shawn doesnt wake up when you call, I got an idea for you. If you have fireworks and a metal garbage can.......Pu them all in the can with the lid off, put em in Shawns room, light, run and laugh. That would be one hell of a wake up call


Oh believe me I can set a can outside his front door and I bet he butt would be on the floor thinking he was getting shot at. I have a boat load of firecrackers and bottle rockets I could use too. Roflmao. That is good


----------



## RhinoL&L

Sydenstricker Landscaping;489298 said:


> JP, if we get snow and Shawn doesnt wake up when you call, I got an idea for you. If you have fireworks and a metal garbage can.......Pu them all in the can with the lid off, put em in Shawns room, light, run and laugh. That would be one hell of a wake up call. Nothing in Cincy, hmm. I bet Josh put his plow on ,lol
> 
> Friday will work for me Steve. I will give you a call around noon or so.


that would probably do it. dont be giving him ideas! haha. normally when it snows i sleep light though so the alarm works for me.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;489303 said:


> hey now dont you bring my mom into this LOL J/K yeah she willl always bail me out if the alarm doesnt get me up.
> 
> yeah i talked to jeff earlier today asked me if i needed any salt said he got a pallet. said the truck holds it really good too!
> 
> tom- yeah i know i can keep up, but you guys got a big headstart LOL and im sure my typing skills dont make me any faster


Jeff needs some air in those tires though. To much weight for the 150


----------



## f250man

That will work for me.


----------



## Young Pup

UPDATE GUYS

[I suppose we could get .2 or .3 of snow in next 24 hours but that is it/SIZE]


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well JP, then you ar off to a good start then. He would answer the door with a big wet spot on the front of his pants cause he probably though it was a war or something and wet himself. LMAO

Shawn, I wouldnt give anyone any ideas like that. Just give them plans,lol

Steve, sounds good. Get another BS session in before it snows, lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;489307 said:


> Oh believe me I can set a can outside his front door and I bet he butt would be on the floor thinking he was getting shot at. I have a boat load of firecrackers and bottle rockets I could use too. Roflmao. That is good


just remember i have a nice stash to... couple years worth that have not been used yet. LOL lots of firecrackers and mortars! not to worry though i wouldnt do such a thing and i dont think grandviews finest would appreciate it either

This JUST IN SHAWN HAS MADE HIS 500th post LOL woo hoo not!:waving: haha


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;489314 said:


> just remember i have a nice stash to... couple years worth that have not been used yet. LOL lots of firecrackers and mortars! not to worry though i wouldnt do such a thing and i dont think grandviews finest would appreciate it either
> 
> This JUST IN SHAWN HAS MADE HIS 500th post LOL woo hoo not!:waving: haha


They don't care. I threw a pack right in front of a crusier when we won the national championship. lol

Tom that is funny.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;489309 said:


> Jeff needs some air in those tires though. To much weight for the 150


yeah i always thought they looked low but i checked them and they were at the right psi. the f150 had extra leafs in the back so im sure it takes the load better than normal.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Oh god, I think I could have started a war down there in Grandview. Wait, dont blow sh** up without me!!!!!!!:yow!: 

Congrats Shawn, halfway to being a nutcase like the rest of us, lol.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Sydenstricker Landscaping;489324 said:


> Oh god, I think I could have started a war down there in Grandview. Wait, dont blow sh** up without me!!!!!!!:yow!:
> 
> Congrats Shawn, halfway to being a nutcase like the rest of us, lol.


hah thanks for the comment tom! LOL yeah maybe you can drag ron down too in you saturn! and we could do some strobes so i can make it out of the wr zone safely LOL J/K


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;489324 said:


> Oh god, I think I could have started a war down there in Grandview. Wait, dont blow sh** up without me!!!!!!!:yow!:
> 
> Congrats Shawn, halfway to being a nutcase like the rest of us, lol.


I hear the helicopter already circleing over head. Shawn did you start?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;489332 said:


> I hear the helicopter already circleing over head. Shawn did you start?


nope not yet! but i think im about ready to go watch some tv and get to bed. ill talk to you guys later.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;489336 said:


> nope not yet! but i think im about ready to go watch some tv and get to bed. ill talk to you guys later.


Ok watch the news too at 10 I will watch fox and see what he says. have a good night.

Moderate snow in Evansville Indiana right now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I could come down, but I dont have any fireworks. It would make a good video, lol

Nighty night Shawn!!!!

JP, I wonder if I will see anything. Looks like the temps went up a degree according to my weather thing on here


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;489340 said:


> I could come down, but I dont have any fireworks. It would make a good video, lol
> 
> Nighty night Shawn!!!!
> 
> JP, I wonder if I will see anything. Looks like the temps went up a degree according to my weather thing on here


I just don't get it. The radar looks so impressive I just can see how any of us will not get much if any snow out of it.

the news just came on, at the start he said only flurries.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

They havent said anything weather wise yet. Only some fool crashed his plane into lake erie a few hours ago out in front of the Fox news studio here


----------



## Young Pup

Tom that was one of the lead stories here too. . Showed a boat and fire engine in the photos.


----------



## Young Pup

Only calling for flurries here. I just don't get it. Oh well. I need to do a few things then it is bed time just in case. I am still not hooking up anything. I will do it in the am if need be. 

Peace be cool and have good night guys,

JP


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Havent heard anything else yet on it. They said we could see a 1/2 inch tomorrow. But they are still tweaking it for some accumulation numbers hopefully

Have a good night JP!!! Hey look at it as being able to sleep in before the weekend hits and Lake Erie awakens


----------



## WALKERS

You guys put on 3 pages by the time I got done reading and catching up. No I dont have the blade ot spreader on. I see other guys driving around here with there stuff on. It just drives me crazy. It is like look at me "I am an idiot the freakin sun is out and 40 degrees".:realmad:. You guys are posting fools as well. I will POP in later.:salute:


----------



## Young Pup

Josh,

I saw some guy pulling a trailer with a snowplow on the front today here. 

Seems like all local guys are calling for flurries here. Oh well, still will get up and check things out about 3 am. and 5 am.


----------



## RhinoL&L

well we dont have anything on the ground here... nothing on the cars either. oh well hopefully we will get some here sometime soon!


----------



## Scottscape

Young Pup;489471 said:


> Josh,
> 
> I saw some guy pulling a trailer with a snowplow on the front today here.
> 
> Seems like all local guys are calling for flurries here. Oh well, still will get up and check things out about 3 am. and 5 am.


Yeah I see all these guys running around with plows on.. too lazy to take them off, the others just jinx us! lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We have about an inch on the ground here. I'm at school so no plowing for me today  They were not calling for anything but i'll take it, I just hope its still around when I get out of school today!


----------



## f250man

Just over cast skys here. Have fun and be safe if you get to go out later.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Just looked outside.. still snow pretty good. They are calling for less than an inch now for today. Who know, they havn't even plowed the school parking lot yet, but he is lazy and probably doesn't want to do it more than once.


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOW you guys are post hogs !!!!

You all need help 3pages this morin!!

Steve what about me dont i get to hang w/ you guys ? (


----------



## f250man

Yea Ron if you want to come up tomorrow and have lunch with us that would be great. We could finally meet and hang out face to face. Where did you see 3 pages of treads this morning?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve would be fun, i'll get with tom about it!!

There was like 2.3 pages I had to read thismoring


----------



## f250man

Well you should have not been napping last night.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tell me about it !!! LOL

So ur not pounding any nails right now


----------



## f250man

No work going on right now. The guy on the island hasent paid so his house can sit unfinished and the other guy I sub for has nothing going either. I have a few bids out but nothing coming in.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, its that time of year!

Im sure your like the rest of us, and have a nice nest egg to sit on


----------



## f250man

Dont I wish I did this happened to me earlier in the year guy wasnt paying so I buried up my reserves of money and now it has happened again so I am hurting until some plow money comes in and I get paid from the house on the island.


----------



## Young Pup

Scottscape;489621 said:


> Yeah I see all these guys running around with plows on.. too lazy to take them off, the others just jinx us! lol


Isn't that the truth.

I try to get the plow off within a day or two of the last event. I don't like have the weight up when just driving around. Also not to mention if someone made me mad it could be used in a different way too. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, I got some saved up, but realy need to use it to pay more bills, Got to play that which one to pay now game LOL

I have about 7grand still out for snow.


----------



## f250man

I hate that game. I have never been late on one payment till this year and it sure make me look like a schmuck. And I don't like it. Makes my household run like **** when things are tight.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I know the feeling I hate it


Makes me feel like a bum that should be on welfair LOL


----------



## f250man

So u think u can come up to the party me and Tom are having tomorrow ?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Im up for it... If tom dosnet care if I vist again LOL


----------



## f250man

Im sure he wont mind he has to deal with kids and women all the time what is one more kid at the house LOL.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well isnt that the truth LOL


----------



## f250man

So on trukz how do u set up your next route. I finished the first one and it wont let me set up the new one


----------



## Clapper&Company

Why not LOL??

I'll look steve do u have Yahoo?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went and cleaned the whole truck and plow and took everything off. Fixed my crappy ass saber lights. Those things are pieces of S#$%. Going to go and clean the house and then sit around and watch a movie. The Girl gets mad cause I get to sit around and not do anything during the winter months while she is at work. So I make sure the house is clean. Im out....


----------



## f250man

No but I can set one up.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Alot of use chat on yahoo... 

If you want to great, not going to make u lol

Would be alot fasted chating but then we wouldnt be raising our post counts lol


----------



## f250man

I just P.M.'d you my yahoo handle


----------



## Mike S

Burkartsplow;489876 said:


> Went and cleaned the whole truck and plow and took everything off. Fixed my crappy ass saber lights. Those things are pieces of S#$%. Going to go and clean the house and then sit around and watch a movie. The Girl gets mad cause I get to sit around and not do anything during the winter months while she is at work. So I make sure the house is clean. Im out....


I hear that! The dogs and I hang on the couch and when she comes home and sees this she always laughs at us and them gets mad because we didnt clean the dishes. I hear you about those lights I took mine off!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just sent u a yahoo im lol


----------



## Mike S

Whats up Ron!


----------



## f250man

I got it Ronnie


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nothing Mike you?


----------



## Mike S

Notihng. Hoping something shakes loose and have to do something!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea snowing good here, nickle size flakes


----------



## f250man

U and your dam snow LOL


----------



## Mike S

Nothing here yet.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yep u know it..

Did i tell u I have old man winter on payroll???


----------



## Mike S

I geuss so, how much to buy that old bast#%$ out these days?


----------



## f250man

U must cause he sure dont like us up here much.


----------



## Clapper&Company

O it just depends on how much u want and stuff!!!

Its not to bad this year, I think Tom made him mad !!


----------



## f250man

Well then Tom better kiss his butt and get us some snow.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

dang ohio weather...the snow all melted this aftertnoon befor i got out from school...so now plowing today:crying: good thing i have another job or i would be needingpayup


----------



## f250man

It's all gone here to. Tom we still on for tomorrow? And did ronnie get a hold of you today about coming up to have lunch or beers with us?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I kissed his ass today. Sold the spreader and took the plow off and cleaned the truck real nice. So that better make that grumpy [email protected]%$ drop something plowable on me!!! Oh and I got the oil changed too. I got it done, too lazy and cold to do it myself, lol. For some reason now too my front license plate is gone. I bet I will find it this spring at the bottom of one of my snowpiles, LOL

Steve, Ron called but didnt mention anything about coming up. Hey if you got a couple bucks, do you wanna go bowling tomorrow?? I gotta do my league thingy tomorrow afternoon that I forgot about. It is at Wickliffe lanes down by Mulinax Ford. They have beer too


----------



## f250man

I'll have to let you know about that. I wasn't planning to be out all day since the kids don't have school tomorrow. I can't believe he forgot to ask you he was the one wondering why we didn't invite him to lunch. I think that deal for that western may pan out so you might get my 8' blade.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It would only be a couple hours. But let me know. I just checked the Meyer site and I think your blade will be a little too heavy for my truck. It weighs 928 lbs, which is alot


----------



## f250man

Thats why I drive a Ford it can handle the weight.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;490102 said:


> Well I kissed his ass today. Sold the spreader and took the plow off and cleaned the truck real nice. So that better make that grumpy [email protected]%$ drop something plowable on me!!! Oh and I got the oil changed too. I got it done, too lazy and cold to do it myself, lol. For some reason now too my front license plate is gone. I bet I will find it this spring at the bottom of one of my snowpiles, LOL
> 
> Steve, Ron called but didnt mention anything about coming up. Hey if you got a couple bucks, do you wanna go bowling tomorrow?? I gotta do my league thingy tomorrow afternoon that I forgot about. It is at Wickliffe lanes down by Mulinax Ford. They have beer too


Who did you sell the spreader too. Are you giving up or are you just going to spread by hand the rest of the season?


----------



## Clapper&Company

You sold that Salt Spreader ??? What a bum !!!!!

I hope you get a big @$$ Ice Storm, and are stuck out there pushing it by hand, falling down on your @$$ all day long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Ron you live in Minerva. My girlfriend is from New Philadelphia which is pretty close to you. Just thought i would give you a shout out. Are you getting flurries today there.


----------



## f250man

Boys now lets play nice.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Burkartsplow;490161 said:


> Ron you live in Minerva. My girlfriend is from New Philadelphia which is pretty close to you. Just thought i would give you a shout out. Are you getting flurries today there.


Whatz up!!

(dont know your 1st name lol)

Yea we got some good flakes around 11am

Turned to rain and was 37out... if it would of been a tad colder like 33ish I would have salted..

Bossman92 plows down there in newphilly/dover!!!!

Is your Girlfriend really from New Philly? Or is she a 922er???


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;490150 said:


> You sold that Salt Spreader ??? What a bum !!!!!
> 
> I hope you get a big @$$ Ice Storm, and are stuck out there pushing it by hand, falling down on your @$$ all day long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Who took a leak in your wheaties today?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Y JP?? Why would u say that?


----------



## Young Pup

No reason just and observation is all. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

O i';m just as happy as a cat at a fish fry!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Well, a cat at a fish fry is :redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc:yow!: happy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Burkhart, no Im not selling out. Just gonna do it by hand again. I sold it to Sweetpete on here

Ronnie, who pissed in your post toasties this morning??? Sheesh......you got that woodchipper handy????

Steve, my truck could handle it, I think, just dont wanna over do it. 

Jp, what you got going on???? Where is the young Shawn lurking?


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn by watching the news tonight it is not looking good for us. I saw 4 and 10 and only calling for dustings to up to half an inch. Not sure about 6 though. But it has to be close.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, Just upset!! ... Need that wood chipper do u??

JP, yea thats happy


----------



## Young Pup

Nothing going on here Tom. Just wrapped up toasty warm sitting on the puter screwing around. 

Crap just got out of the chair cause I saw a glare on the road. Looks like maybe a mix here right now. 

Now I have to get all comfy again.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL JP !!!

Tom, I will be sending u a pm!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No pm yet there Ron. Yes that woodchipper would be nice right about now

JP, I hate getting out of my chair for nothing Unless it is to grab a cold one or go to the bathroom


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, yea its a good one !!!! whats the weather doing or going to do? - replied here didnt want to wait 183 sec since i sent toms

Tom, its sent


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron I sent back, lol


----------



## Young Pup

I think we are only going to get a dusting down here here if that. Right now it looks like a mix of crap outside. But the weatherman said it is light rain. So I guess I am not a weatherman after all. But I sure as heck can guess like them. lol


----------



## f250man

I'm glad to see that ron and tom made up. Tom I hope you aren't putting ron in the wood chipper.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No the woodchipper is for my wife


----------



## f250man

That's not nice can I put my boss in there.


----------



## Tuxx

Steve,You live by the High School?


----------



## f250man

No my son had finals yesterday and today so I was on my way home from picking him up. I live down by the township park.


----------



## Tuxx

I was making my rounds.


----------



## f250man

Did a bunch of driving and not much plowing today.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I wouldnt fit in the chipper !!! LOL

I'm still mad at him, but were working thru it!! 

But if we dont make it thru this, I want my ring back !!!!


----------



## f250man

Now u did it Tom has left the site. I told you to play nice Ron.


----------



## Clapper&Company

O no his witch wanted food


----------



## WALKERS

f250man;490137 said:


> Thats why I drive a Ford it can handle the weight.


OUCHThat was PRICELESS


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL josh !!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## born2farm

is there room for a few teachers while the chipper is fired up?

i think ron and tom need some merriage couciling...i sure they can work through it..lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

WALKERS;490434 said:


> OUCHThat was PRICELESS


you got that right josh! LOL gotta love those fords!

so it seems like i have missed out on another round of crazy fast posting on here LOL

you think we will get to salt in the morning JP?

is anyone going to the ohio power show down here?


----------



## Young Pup

[QUOTE

you think we will get to salt in the morning JP?

[/QUOTE]

IMPO NO

Idon't think we will have enough out there.


----------



## born2farm

Rhino--ill be at the power show...havnt missed it in the last 7yrs


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'll go when is it?


----------



## RhinoL&L

jan. 25 26 and 27 at the expo center at the fairgrounds i think...


----------



## born2farm

ya its at the fair grounds


----------



## Clapper&Company

I wansnt sure of the dates


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah Steve got me on the Ford thing. But at least I dont have covered wagon suspension either, LOL

Im not sure of the snow here, news is on now. They havent given the weather yet


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, let us know about weather


----------



## VBigFord20

No more leafs in the 05+ Fords, just huge freakin radius arms and coils. The solid axle is still by far the best way to go in trucks. Its simple and works. Might ride like crap, but its not a BMW so you got to expect that.

I'm intersted to see the 09 Ram 1500s with the new factory 4 link rear. Going to be intersting to see how the truck holds up to everyday use with no leafs in the rear.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nothing much yet as far as snow. Said a cosmetic coating up to an inch tonite But tomorrow is supposed to be quiet for the most part. Till the next front rolls in. I dont think they will have good storm accumulation totals till the latter part of Friday. Lake effect is a tricky fellow to try and judge. My guess 0 to 30"


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well a band rolled in around 2. Dropped about an inch in a half hour. But the temps were 34 degrees, so it melted quick. Wind picked up, temp dropped and wham!!! ICE So I went out with my little push spreader and went to town. No I did not fall either. I got smart. Throw a little salt in front of me to get a little traction

Now just a calm before the next one rolls in, prolly tomorrow nite and thru sat-sun


----------



## RhinoL&L

i have heard we are not supposed to get any decent accum. for a while now. hope that is wrong. 

so is anyone else planning on going to the ohio power show?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;490177 said:


> Whatz up!!
> 
> (dont know your 1st name lol)
> 
> Yea we got some good flakes around 11am
> 
> Turned to rain and was 37out... if it would of been a tad colder like 33ish I would have salted..
> 
> Bossman92 plows down there in newphilly/dover!!!!
> 
> Is your Girlfriend really from New Philly? Or is she a 922er???


My first name is aaron, and yes she is from new philly. Nice little town she lives right next to some park that has a little train in it and a ferris wheel and there is a new football stadium for the quakers I believe right there also. it is a nice little town... What is a 922er?


----------



## f250man

Tom you have covered wagon suspension on the rear of your truck. And I know my wagons suspension will carry more then yours.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Arron,

I know what park your talking about, it is a nice place!

Well when u see her, just ask her about 922 land  And I'm happy she isnt one


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hummm, Ice hmmmm!!! Good thing you didnt have that spreader, might had to spread salt this moring!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom Steve 


I got some things to do first thing this moring.

But what Time are we bowling?????? And Food there will be food right??


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas where is the SHOW? I got the fairgrounds part is it Columbus


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;490834 said:


> Well a band rolled in around 2. Dropped about an inch in a half hour. But the temps were 34 degrees, so it melted quick. Wind picked up, temp dropped and wham!!! ICE So I went out with my little push spreader and went to town. No I did not fall either. I got smart. Throw a little salt in front of me to get a little traction
> 
> Now just a calm before the next one rolls in, prolly tomorrow nite and thru sat-sun


If you miss your spreader, i would be more than willing to sell mine cheap. Looks ugly, but it works.


----------



## f250man

Ron I think it is around noon. Im sure they have food with the beer.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;490921 said:


> Hey felas where is the SHOW? I got the fairgrounds part is it Columbus


Hey Josh,

Yes it is here in Columbus.

Wow, what did I miss? Looks like Ron and Tom were bad boys on here last night. You got edited out.


----------



## WALKERS

PUP
I dont know I guess I missed it too. They will work it out.You say "I got edited out"???


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;490995 said:


> PUP
> I dont know I guess I missed it too. They will work it out.You say "I got edited out"???


Sorry, I meant that they got edited out. I worded it wrong. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Just watched the weekly planner on the twc and they have painted in their graphics snow showers for tues into thurs of next week. 

I don't think we are going to bet getting much this weekend here. The cold air is pushing everything south.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, 

We got edited????

Did u get your phone last night?? I tryed to call u today too. But you never have your phone on you.


----------



## f250man

Hey your still at home. So I take it your not coming up?


----------



## Clapper&Company

No buddy gave me any info on it.....

What time and stuff.... Tom's fixing his eye balls..... I feel not wanted


----------



## f250man

You are wanted I really wanted to meet you in person


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I know I know Steve-O


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;491024 said:


> JP,
> 
> We got edited????
> 
> Did u get your phone last night?? I tryed to call u today too. But you never have your phone on you.


Go back and look at your posts from last night. Some of them were edited out. I got the message on the phone last night . I was in my other truck for awhile today and left the phone in the blue truck when I switched out.

I will not be on here tonight. Shawn you are in CHARGE HERE. Seriously if you hear anything about snow let me know. Going to the school to watch the wrestling then might be going to OSU to watch them wrestle too.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;491188 said:


> Go back and look at your posts from last night. Some of them were edited out. I got the message on the phone last night . I was in my other truck for awhile today and left the phone in the blue truck when I switched out.
> 
> I will not be on here tonight. Shawn you are in CHARGE HERE. Seriously if you hear anything about snow let me know. Going to the school to watch the wrestling then might be going to OSU to watch them wrestle too.


haha ok jp. who you going to watch over at osu? i dont know if i will go tonight or not.

i heard they were calling for snow tonight or early tomorrow but not sure about accums. my guess would be if any maybe a coating or dusting. but ill check it out and let you know. i mihgt give you a call later on tho see whats up.


----------



## Burkartsplow

They said maybe an inch over here on the westside tonight, but i dont see it happening. Hopefully the lake machine kicks in and surprises all of us this weekend.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Burkartsplow;491205 said:


> They said maybe an inch over here on the westside tonight, but i dont see it happening. Hopefully the lake machine kicks in and surprises all of us this weekend.


if only that lake effect stuff up there would swoop down here. LOL


----------



## f250man

I just got a bulletin they said tomorrow afternoon we could get 1-3 and the the lake effect machine is going to start rolling and they say 4-8 . will see.


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOOT...

When I come up Steve, I'll bring my truck ..... Maybe I'll get to see u guy plow some snow !!!


----------



## f250man

Sure we can all have fun


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, sorry I forgot to call you. My day got all screwed up from the wife and kids driving me absolutely nuts I think I need a vacation from all of them


----------



## Clapper&Company

Wood Chipper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I actually went to Home Depot to get some stuff. Saw the woodchippers they rent outside and I though hmmmmmmm


----------



## Clapper&Company

Roflmaf =))


----------



## f250man

Thats cool Tom I know how that can get with the kids and wife. Let me tell you it dose not get better as the grow up either.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It dont get better when the kids grow up and the wife gets older


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom i'm sure its nothing that a few  willnt fix!!!!

If nothing else u could 

You tell her to prsport


----------



## f250man

*Good morning*

Hey guys and gals got up at 6:30 and looked out the window and it was snowing now it is 10 after 7 and if it keeps this up by 8 I will be plowing. They are calling for 3 inches here today and 3-5 over night with 5-9 tomorrow and a foot or more by Monday Morning. I sure hope mother nature is going to show us some love this time. I really hope for Toms sake we get it so he stops all his whining.. Just J/K with you buddy hope we both get to have some fun this time. And Ron we will share some snow with you also if you make the trip up.  payup


----------



## RhinoL&L

hope you guys get to go out and play!:bluebounc sounds like you guys are supposed to get hammered! hope it works out and you guys get lots of it. now if only some of that would come down our way!

be safe out there guys and have fun! ron if you go up there get some pics you can be the pic guy LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yea it is still snowing here too. I am going outside now to warm the truck so I can go salt. Not quite sure how much is out there, but ernough to at least salt.

Shawn, if Ron does come up, he will be the camera guy. He doesnt know his way around here,lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom,

I could find my way around


----------



## born2farm

looks like someone is goin to have all the fun...man i would be happy with just a good 3in right now.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep....

Looks like were going to have FUN


----------



## f250man

Ron I think you are starting to sound like Tom. Stop your whining.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm not Whining !!!!!!! Unlike Tom i'll travle to find snow !!!


----------



## f250man

I know your coming up this way to share in some of are snow.  and some cold


----------



## RhinoL&L

well you guys be sure to have fun up there today!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, Thats right, Going to share some food and your snow!!


----------



## VBigFord20

Nothing on the ground here, a dusting at best.

Guess that means I have to do real work today and order materials for a job.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve said hes got omost 2" on the ground


----------



## f250man

come out and play with us.


----------



## VBigFord20

Thats the diffrence between the east side and the west side. You get hammered, I get to sit here wondering where all the snow is.

I have to meet with some real estate people at 11, and need to order material, and go to the bank, so I got things to do otherwise I would come play with you guys. Maybe I will get to play tonight/tommarow if the lake effect monster comes out to play.


----------



## Clapper&Company

On the cell with TOM 

"Hes pushing got about 1.5" on the ground" 

WOOT WOOT WOOOT WOOOT


----------



## clark lawn

must be nice we dont have anything,not even a dusting.the sun is shining right now.


----------



## f250man

Not here Tom is out and I will be out in a few.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep, and I hope to be joining them out there


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well then Ronnie, hurry your big a$$ up!!!! It isnt supposed to get bad until later tonite. That is good thou, I hate daytime snows


----------



## f250man

Tom he said he was on his way.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is about time. I swear he is like a female. Takes him an hour just to go anywhere, LOL


----------



## f250man

Tom he had to pull his nose hair and shave his butt. J/K With you Ron. LOL  Did you plow alot Tom?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LMAO  No, I only plowed a couple places. Nothing major really. I figure if people cant get out with an inch or so on the ground, they shouldnt be driving. Plus dont wanna wast my gas or time getting too crazy when it is going to get poopy later tonite


----------



## f250man

I sure hope we get what they are calling for. payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Me too. It will definately be a decent money makerpayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, Shave your But?????? WOW

Tom, Takes me a hr to get any where?? WTF...

Well, You can all bash me now, since I'm staying home 

I got a feeling we might get snow, and last weekend I brew that tranny, somthing just isnt sitting with me right now and bout coming up !!!

Owell amybe later or this week


----------



## f250man

Ok Ron that feeling in your belly is hunger.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep, that feeling is hunger and lack of cold beer


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve I bet your right


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;491201 said:


> haha ok jp. who you going to watch over at osu? i dont know if i will go tonight or not.
> 
> i heard they were calling for snow tonight or early tomorrow but not sure about accums. my guess would be if any maybe a coating or dusting. but ill check it out and let you know. i mihgt give you a call later on tho see whats up.


Well, you did not call so that was a good thing. Meant I did not have to get up this am to plow or salt. Doesn't look like we are getting anything tonight either.

Went over to Watch Iowa and Osu wrestle. Alex Picasso wrestled as well. He got pinned though.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well this is getting poopy. The snow accums just keep going down and down thru the day. Better take the plow back off so we actually get something


----------



## Burkartsplow

Ron. 
I asked my GF about the 922er and she was really surprised when it came out of my mouth. She started to laugh a lot and made a point to me that she was not one. They did not like them one bit. But her dad when he was little grew up there and she teaeses him about it. She thought it was pretty funny when I asked her. why do you not like them. Were you one once in your life?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;492049 said:


> Well, you did not call so that was a good thing. Meant I did not have to get up this am to plow or salt. Doesn't look like we are getting anything tonight either.
> 
> Went over to Watch Iowa and Osu wrestle. Alex Picasso wrestled as well. He got pinned though.


yeah too bad we didnt get anything, sounds like you had a fuin night last night!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;492063 said:


> yeah too bad we didnt get anything, sounds like you had a fuin night last night!


Yeah it was ok. The best part of it was I didn't have to drive so  was very good friend last night. Getting ready to go back to the finals at 5 pm up at ghhs.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;492067 said:


> Yeah it was ok. The best part of it was I didn't have to drive so  was very good friend last night. Getting ready to go back to the finals at 5 pm up at ghhs.


sounds like fun LOL. i might go over there to watch some. who drove? big mike?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;492072 said:


> sounds like fun LOL. i might go over there to watch some. who drove? big mike?


Yep and we were in the jeep.

tonight more of the same after the tourney with the coach and all.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;492074 said:


> Yep and we were in the jeep.
> 
> tonight more of the same after the tourney with the coach and all.


you guys are going to  w/ D?


----------



## f250man

I just checked and it went down for sunday but they didn't drop for the overnight or today.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;492075 said:


> you guys are going to  w/ D?


Yeah after the tourney they all come down to eat and sit back and relax.


----------



## RhinoL&L

JP- have you checked out that 99 f250? its in the 4 sale thing. heres a linkhttp://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56542


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;492080 said:


> Yeah after the tourney they all come down to eat and sit back and relax.


im guessing down at marshals? hah i would love to see all the guys after a few!


----------



## Young Pup

Yeah I saw it.


----------



## Young Pup

No you wouldn't.that is a very scary site. We are all sitting there telling lies to each other and the only get bigger and bigger as the night goes on.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;492089 said:


> No you wouldn't.that is a very scary site. We are all sitting there telling lies to each other and the only get bigger and bigger as the night goes on.


exactly what i was thinking! believe me i would love it LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Ok Shawn I am outta here. See you up there if you come.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Burkartsplow;492058 said:


> Ron.
> I asked my GF about the 922er and she was really surprised when it came out of my mouth. She started to laugh a lot and made a point to me that she was not one. They did not like them one bit. But her dad when he was little grew up there and she teaeses him about it. She thought it was pretty funny when I asked her. why do you not like them. Were you one once in your life?


 
HEHEHEHE

Now was never a 922er... I've never lived outside of Minerva. Just funny..... I knew she would get a kick out of it!!! You dont live in that area and not know what a 922er is nor do you ever want to be a 922er LOL

I'm glad she got a laugh out of it, did she tell you about 922 land??


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks like we had the Shawn & JP hour LOL


Tom .. Your snow is going down, and ours going up.. I'll be plowing this week end now, thanks Buddy!!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron, I hope a tire falls off your truck then LOL j/k. Maybe one of these years the snow will fall like it should here in the snowbelt. Anymore that just isnt holding true. The north is going dry and the south is getting snow.. WTF??????:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

ROFLMAO

Tom its really not snowing here


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hate you LOL Hopefully something will happen eventually


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Yea tom it dose


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am about ready to throw in the towel. This winter can kiss my a$$!!!! When does spring start?


----------



## Clapper&Company

TOM.... Take a Chill Pill.

Its snowing, your get to plow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I would much rather be out riding my Z in my shorts making more $$$$$ that waypayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

I wouldnt mind, being on the Skid or mini hoe, building a wall, or putting in a lawn or dilling holes for trees either.

But we all need that snow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You like them mini hoes huh?? LMAO!!!!!!! Yeah I know we all need that snow, except for when it doesnt come. Then I wanna blow things up


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea I do like them mini hoes LOL

yea I know the feeling thats why i got the snow plow game


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Here is what I do when the weather is wrong anymore


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;492256 said:


> Here is what I do when the weather is wrong anymore


Yea but when it dose snow Tom















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

you like that?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes, yes I do


----------



## Clapper&Company

Lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey Ron did youyet?


----------



## f250man

You guys need a hobby. Tom if u just took that dam plow off it would still be snowing.


----------



## Clapper&Company

No Tom I did not


----------



## f250man

well u better or your tummy's still going to hurt. xysport


----------



## f250man

Tom I think have enough snow out here for both of us going out at 2. I'm thinking of pulling the sled out yet tonight.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I need too... theres nothing here to eat


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not a lick of snow here. I took the plow off too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh well yet another missed storm:angry: Time to

Steve, if you are gonna ride the sled, I wanna come!!! LOL. I havent had a chance to ride a sled in a few years since I destroyed mine and my buddy blew his up


----------



## f250man

I hear apple bees has some good food.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea im sure there is


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is what I heard too. Especially the trio for 10.99 LOL How much snow you got Steve?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I ate there firday had the same thing


----------



## f250man

We got about 5" here. I went out and hit my residentals after I got back from lunch. Sure Tom if you want to dive this far to go riding in the dark. I will be going out riding Monday and there will be 2 other sleds avalible if you interested.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Those trio things are the best arent they?? And some ice cold Bud Light to wash it down with Except when I get a dirty glass

Looks like the bands are out in Mentor, Perry, Painesville and Madison. Along with going to Willoughby Hills. Everywhere I dont have many places dammit!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, Yep Tom they are, I love the mini CB / Shrimp and Wings


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey that is exactly what I got!!!!!! They are so good. Well screw waiting for the snow, I am going to take a nap


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

Want to eat dinner?


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom buy a Ford and it will snow in your back yard. Old man winter knows your Chevy is scared of snow and salt.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Wow Steve, 

The truth is that you ford guys need more snow because, of your high repair bills


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You got it all wrong Steve, the snow is scared of my Chevy!!!! I would be up for some sledding on Monday. Better find my old ski goggles, cause it is going to be friggin cold!!!!!


----------



## f250man

Yea Ron you caught me I was trying to hide my insecurity's by making fun of Tom's Chevy.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I know steve its ok


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;492139 said:


> HEHEHEHE
> 
> Now was never a 922er... I've never lived outside of Minerva. Just funny..... I knew she would get a kick out of it!!! You dont live in that area and not know what a 922er is nor do you ever want to be a 922er LOL
> 
> I'm glad she got a laugh out of it, did she tell you about 922 land??


Yeah she told me all about the 922er land. they were her big rivals and then in high school the 922er had to go to her central catholic and it was wierd to have to go to school with the 922ers. She said now that some of her good high school friends were 922ers. thanks for the tutorial on 922ers. We all got a good laugh about it. She cant wait to tell her parents about me asking her about 922 land. They will also get a kick out of it...


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL No Problem, She went to school at CC thats a good school.

Bossman 92 from on here Plows CC


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey now steve youve got to stand up for your ford! 

sounds like some of us are having fun others... not really tom.


----------



## f250man

I was just playing with Ron I will always stand by my Fords. They have never let me down and they never rest.


----------



## RhinoL&L

f250man;492354 said:


> I was just playing with Ron I will always stand by my Fords. They have never let me down and they never rest.


yeah i love my ford!!! LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

lalallalalalalalalala


----------



## f250man

Well Ron even your buddy Tom said Shawn had a nice Ford.


----------



## RhinoL&L

f250man;492361 said:


> Well Ron even your buddy Tom said Shawn had a nice Ford.


haha there you go. before i know it tom will be driving around a ford. LOL JK ronnie

Tom does have a point though those fords look pretty good.


----------



## f250man

Yes they do. I wish I could find a 07 crew cab I'd buy it in a minute. Check out the one in the equipment tread.


----------



## RhinoL&L

i saw that one. i really like ford trucks... especially the super dutys i like the front ends with the 05 and up body style with the headlights and grille


----------



## stcroixjoe

atleast you guys got snow ........ we had a flurry on the west side i wish the wind would change


----------



## stcroixjoe

i saw steve earlier


----------



## WALKERS

OK THERE IS 15 MINUTES I WILL NEVER GET BACK TRYING TO CATCH UP WITH THE LAST POST I READ. TWO PAGES WOW.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL ITs all ok Josh


----------



## WALKERS

payupI know I justed needed to vent man is it cold or what. The old mans bones are hurting. LOL. You guys doing any work up there.


----------



## Clapper&Company

YEa its freaking gold, the only work I'm doing is on his pack of cookies LOL

Tom has some snow


----------



## VBigFord20

Its cold as balls out there and there is NOTHING on the ground. I went out to eat then to a friends place. Im going to sleep soon and tommarow the plow is comming off. I left it on for the last few days because we were suppost to get a ton of lake effect and we got squat.

Oh well I guess


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Nap time LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well just look out side, its snowing here, and starting to stick to every thing.

Were be out later this moring to salt, Woot Woot... its all about the coin


----------



## Frostysnow

It is snowing pretty hard here in Cleveland Heights. I have a feeling that i will not get a call to sub on the westside due to there likely lack of snow, so if anyone east gets in a bind tomorrow let me know and i can help out. Looking for work wherever i can get some.

Austin Schmidt
419.571.2325
(Insured)


----------



## Clapper&Company

Same here i'll come play.

Why the hell are we up at this hour LOL?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is snowing its ass off here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!payuppayup And colder then a well digger's a$$ in january too! It goes from snow to heavy blowing blinding snow in a matter of mintues. This is gonna be somethin


----------



## f250man

You guys got issue if you are up that early and not plowing. I just got in from 5 hours of clean ups. Just my few out in South Madison had about 6" every thing else was just about 2" with some drifting. I'll second that Tom it ia about 9 degrees out now but it feels like 20 below.


----------



## RhinoL&L

wow some of you guys were up late last night! LOL 

sounds like steve got to go play last night!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shwan .... Good morning 

Who was up late last night?4


----------



## Burkartsplow

One inch over here in lakewood so far this morning...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

10 inches to a foot here in Lake county so far And still comming. I had to stop and take a break to feel my legs again. This snow is gonna be hanging around for a good whilepayuppayup


----------



## kashman

are you from lakewood


----------



## VBigFord20

Only an inch in Lakewood, guess thats why I did not get a call to do my lot out there.

There is so little here in N. Royalton that I can go out and mow the grass if I want.


----------



## born2farm

at least u guys are gettin plowable snow...let me get the ruler out and meaure my driveway...o ya thre is nothing to measure :realmad:


----------



## Young Pup

Man 4 pages since I logged out yesterday. 

Shawn we had an early night last night. Got home about midnight. We ended up at Grandview ****. That place stinks. Food not very good, service the same and it was way too crowded for me. 

Noit many lies going around but a lot of jokes and good laughs. I am going to start my whining now. I want snow darn it. Maybe If I whine we will get a foot of snow down here too. 


Tom how did the plow work for you? Any issues with the new motor?


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom u had 10" of snow you lucky dog. I just got back in from another round of plowing. Went out at 2 and came in at 7 and got called back out at 8 and I'm back in again at 11: 30. The snow out in south Madison and Thompson is unbelievable over 2' and it is still snowing out there. So I'm home for some rest and I'm sure I'll be at it again later. payup payup


----------



## Easy

Snow up to my knees here in LeRoy Twp. Went out at 3, finished getting winched from a ditch I slid into around 9, went back out did 3 more and came back at 11:30. Man this stuff is getting deep. 
Way too much at one time, spread it out, smaller amounts more often.
I think I will be going out again around 2-3 p.m. and then call it quits for the day, it is coming down as fast as you push it away!!!!
Don


----------



## Easy

f250 man
I plow 2 private drives in Thompson, and yes there is about 2 feet out there, and when I left, it was coming down real heavy.
Does anyone know when they are saying it is going to stop????
Don


----------



## Clapper&Company

Wow sounds like fun


----------



## f250man

Don't feel bad easy I went into a ditch this morning on my second pass around my accounts. My buddy said his 20 min drive took 1 hour to do. He said he would get hung up trying to back drag. See Ron if you just would have come up yesterday.


----------



## Easy

Unfortunately, some of my accounts are stone and require back dragging. I really hate backing, especially in this type of weather, the ground is white and the air is white, hard to tell where you are going. 
I have heated mirrors, but they rarely get completely clear. 
Oh well, the tow arrived within an hour of when I called, and only cost $75, can't complain about that, 2 years ago cost me $125.....
Don


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, that sucks 


Steve Should have came up


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Crap, I just got in to rest since everything is done. And the snow is dumping again I am not complaining thou. It all can wait a couple hours. I have been at it for dam near 14 hrs. Got a call to do a drive in Concord off of 608. Drive was a 1/4 mile long and had 3 feet of snow in it. Made some REAL good coin off that


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;492982 said:


> Crap, I just got in to rest since everything is done. And the snow is dumping again I am not complaining thou. It all can wait a couple hours. I have been at it for dam near 14 hrs. Got a call to do a drive in Concord off of 608. Drive was a 1/4 mile long and had 3 feet of snow in it. Made some REAL good coin off that


I'm glad you got yourself some snow to push before you got too mad and sold everything...now just send some my way!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, Glad to hear it!!!

Hey can I have 2" please


----------



## OhioPlower

Dont forget to take pics and put them on here. We got nothing here in summit county. Need help? I'll drive up to lake county.330-687-7293


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nothing here in Stark either.


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah im glad you guys got some snow up there so tom will quit his whining. LOL J/K tom. sounds like you guys are really getting hammered from the news and stuff. sunny and no clouds here today. oh well i just hope we get at least 2in. sometime soon. and at least 1 bigger storm before the year is over.

hope you guys take some pics of all that snow up there. i would really love to see all of it!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just talked to steve, he has plowed every thing 7 times since 6am.

Must be nice


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;492982 said:


> Crap, I just got in to rest since everything is done. And the snow is dumping again I am not complaining thou. It all can wait a couple hours. I have been at it for dam near 14 hrs. Got a call to do a drive in Concord off of 608. Drive was a 1/4 mile long and had 3 feet of snow in it. Made some REAL good coin off that


There you go tom. let it snow let it snow let it snow. Went out and salted commercials and plowed a couple of places. 2-4 inches and some drift.the wind needs to shift and we would be were you guys are. 2' in madison that is crazy. Well i look at the radar and I look up the coast and all I see is snow. Well have fun guys and be careful. If any one needs help I am available. Only going to go and salt again sometime tonight,. which is still not a bad deal.payup. im out. cant wait to see the pictures from it later in the week....419-290-0230


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;493094 said:


> yeah im glad you guys got some snow up there so tom will quit his whining. LOL J/K tom. sounds like you guys are really getting hammered from the news and stuff. sunny and no clouds here today. oh well i just hope we get at least 2in. sometime soon. and at least 1 bigger storm before the year is over.
> 
> hope you guys take some pics of all that snow up there. i would really love to see all of it!


What did you find out about those strobe lights? Cold enough for you here? Channel 4 was saying 1-2 on Tuesday. We shall see though.


----------



## f250man

Well came in for a breather. I will be back out there in the next hour or so.It dose not seem to want to stop. Don't get me wrong I love this snow but it could slow down a little so we could catch up. The way it looks I will be out all night. 24 hr storm here soon. I'm glad it came so Tom can shut off the facet of tears already. JUST JOKING WITH YOU LITTLE BUDDY. Go make that money. payup payup  Hey Ron have a few for me tonight.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas sounds like some of you guys are busy just sitting in the nice warm house in my heated massaging chair surfing PS with a cold I know it is a tough life but I am willing to TRY.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey have a question for all of you. Put your thinking caps on and help me figure a way to get my leaf box off my dump. Dont have a skid loader or a fork lift. I would like to take it off in one piece instead of sections. If you guys can put in any input it would be appreciated. :waving:


----------



## f250man

Make yourself a set of steel saw horses that are the same height as your dump bed and hook the leaf box to a tree or a friends truck and drive forward putting the saw horses under it as you pull away. Then in the fall mount a winch on top of the cab protector and pull the leaf box back in. Just my 2 cents. Steve


----------



## WALKERS

Ok you have the idea BUT the 2X4s are one and half foot deep in the stack pockets. The tree idea might work. Then I could lower it on me 6X12 utility and pull it back to the shop. There are NO trees around the shop.


----------



## kashman

WALKERS;493207 said:


> Ok you have the idea BUT the 2X4s are one and half foot deep in the stack pockets. The tree idea might work. Then I could lower it on me 6X12 utility and pull it back to the shop. There are NO trees around the shop.


can i get a pic and ill tell you if my idea works for you


----------



## WALKERS

Here you go hope this is good enough.


----------



## kashman

3 guys on each side and pic it. or 1 get 4 2x4 put wheels on them 
2, mount them on your box about half way down with a hing .
3, push them in and roll it away 
if you need ill draw you a pic


----------



## WALKERS

I get the hindge 2X4 idea might work:redbounce. I was thinking if I could find those trick camper lifts too. Maybe in a junk yard or something. Would you use pnumatic tires (SP) air filled for your idea/


----------



## kashman

ya then you can move it yourself


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;493167 said:


> What did you find out about those strobe lights? Cold enough for you here? Channel 4 was saying 1-2 on Tuesday. We shall see though.


what do you mean about the strobes? i havent messed with them yet. yeah i saw on 10 they were calling for an inch or 2 here on tue. hope they are right! and it is really cold here you got that right.


----------



## WALKERS

I will try anything right now. Thanks :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;493282 said:


> what do you mean about the strobes? i havent messed with them yet. yeah i saw on 10 they were calling for an inch or 2 here on tue. hope they are right! and it is really cold here you got that right.


I was wondering if you were outside doing it today? It was not that cold out there. Only what 15 or so. So 10 had the same forecast huh. System is to drop 4 to 6 west of here so I am hoping they are wrong.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

well, I am awake and getting ready to go and clean up some drifts here soon. I think I can post a pic for you


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;493286 said:


> I was wondering if you were outside doing it today? It was not that cold out there. Only what 15 or so. So 10 had the same forecast huh. System is to drop 4 to 6 west of here so I am hoping they are wrong.


yeah it was a really boring day did nothing but sit around all day! man it was cold outside. LOL bet you were chilled to the bone, i know i was and i am thicker than you LOL. yeah if that is what they are saying i hope they are wrong and it drops 4 to 6 on us!


----------



## RhinoL&L

Tom- looks like fun up there. you guys are really getting to play alot. and make some goodpayup have fun out there and be sure to get some more pics. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;493294 said:


> yeah it was a really boring day did nothing but sit around all day! man it was cold outside. LOL bet you were chilled to the bone, i know i was and i am thicker than you LOL. yeah if that is what they are saying i hope they are wrong and it drops 4 to 6 on us!


I was cold from the time I got up this morning. We shall see what happens later on tonight with some model runs for the weather. I did notice on 4 that they had the low down near Cincy which should be good for us.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I have a few pics and videos too. I will get them together later tonite or tomorrow. It is supposed to get bad again tonite, with 3-7 inches again. Gotta make sure to push some piles back or I am gonna have very little room to put this stuff


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;493300 said:


> I was cold from the time I got up this morning. We shall see what happens later on tonight with some model runs for the weather. I did notice on 4 that they had the low down near Cincy which should be good for us.


sounds like ytou are picking up alot from skyeye. now you can ad local chief plowsite meteorologist to the list... if its not on there already.

what did you do today?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Sydenstricker Landscaping;493306 said:


> Yeah I have a few pics and videos too. I will get them together later tonite or tomorrow. It is supposed to get bad again tonite, with 3-7 inches again. Gotta make sure to push some piles back or I am gonna have very little room to put this stuff


sounds like fun. be sure to get some rest before you go out lol... no better go out and rest later. gotta get this stuff while its here. but right now seems lik eyou have a good supply! wish we had to worry about pushing back our piles around here because that means $payup LOL good luck, have fun and be safe out there.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;493307 said:


> sounds like ytou are picking up alot from skyeye. now you can ad local chief plowsite meteorologist to the list... if its not on there already.
> 
> what did you do today?


Sat inside a warm house. I should have just stayed in bed. Went out and ran to the store too. I regret that. But someone had to do it.

Watching the green bay game right now.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;493310 said:


> Sat inside a warm house. I should have just stayed in bed. Went out and ran to the store too. I regret that. But someone had to do it.
> 
> Watching the green bay game right now.


sounds fun. i watched the chargers game. prob go and watch that now.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;493312 said:


> sounds fun. i watched the chargers game. prob go and watch that now.


Second half just started. I am off here to watch it . Check back later to see if the guys up north have thrown the towel in again too. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well Looks like fun, Tom & Steve be safe, if u need something call me 


John, you could bring it up here, and I'll lift the box out for you


----------



## stcroixjoe

well no snow here but i get to drive threw it tomorrow morning to go to PA to look/buy a v plow


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sweet Joe, Hey were going to have to redo lunch one of these days 

Steve and Tom can buy


----------



## Mike S

Hey guys off the topic but a few of us in columbus where thinking of meeting at *Hooters* at main st on saturday after the power show any body in?


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOOT sounds like fun !!!!

I'll be down there for 2 days. Mike what u know about brine?


----------



## f250man

That sounds like a plan. Well I'm in for a few hours of sleep after 20 hrs of plowing. Mother nature let us catch up for the time being. Ron I have 10 push so far out of this storm so it gives me a total of 13 events so far this winter.    Tom that pic sucked. I didn't have any time to snap any pics maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mike S

Where thinking about making a home made setup for making it. I tested some out on walks last year it worked but it wasnt to impressive. On a heavy snow it kept ice and snow from sticking to the surface. I would like to run a small setup for shooting drive lanes next year. Around here we cant quite sell this yet but we have had some interest on walks from customers. The brine will buy you some time and cut down on your salt and calcium use but does not replace any thing. You in on Hooters Ron.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea count me in mike..

you going to be up for a wile? i'll give u a ring


----------



## Mike S

Ya I will be up my computer crashed two nights ago. The hard drive motor burned out cant save any thing according to the local geek so I will be up all night playing catch up and transfering backed up files. The computer was 6 years old not bad for not having any problems ever with it. Give me a call I could use a break!


----------



## Mike S

Any body else going?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes Steve I know that pic sucked........my wife took it The kids stayed here with my friend while she went with me. I needed a shovel biatch anyway That and it was to get away from the kids for a while too with just us. I have a couple better ones and some video. My camera didnt like the cold after a while and stopped working:realmad: 

I plowed all of mine 7 times so far. Now going to bed here in a few to get up and do it all over


----------



## Mike S

Hey Ron why did you ask about brine? You interested?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea were going to start running it... I'll buzz u here in a few


----------



## nicksplowing

*hey Ohio Boys Us Pa Guys Travel For Snow If Ya Need Any Help Out There :d*


----------



## Clapper&Company

Go bug your own state LOL


----------



## f250man

Well good morning Ohio or should I say good night in my case. Put another 3 push on every thing last night after I was able to sleep for 2 hrs. So Ron that puts me at 16 events so far and it started to snow again when I was out plowing. So talk to every one later going to sleep. payup


----------



## RhinoL&L

wow, what a storm thius has been for you guys! hope you had fun an made some $$$. now if only we could get 2in or so down here. 

im in for hooters. does anyone know who all will be there? i think we have RhinoL&L, Mike S, Clapper, not sure who else? do we know a time?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn If your coming it will be you and Myself, Mike ang she crew, and clapper

Steve sounds like your making good money!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I just got back in from cleaning everything up. This puts me at 14 pushes this year nowpayup The snow machine shut off earlier here than it did out Steve's way, but still made goodpayup I had my nappy time, so I am up for the day. And holy crap is it cold out there with that wind chill


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom sounds like fun...

I'll give u a call, but u want a do something today?


----------



## f250man

Hey what about me?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve you want in on it?

You can come


----------



## f250man

Sure what u got planned


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nothing with Tom, I though u ment power Show and Hooters


----------



## f250man

No I ment I wanted to do what ever you and Tom were getting into. But not doing bit** dutys around the house.


----------



## Mike S

Ron sounds like we might have a good group going! This should be a good time!


----------



## Mike S

Also sounds like 1 inch tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike yea, 1-2 for us


----------



## Mike S

I think with old man winter on your payroll you will steal all of my snow and we will get the great white hype again! Next year I get to buy him out ok! Did you guys need some tickets? I can get more if any one needs one.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike,

I couldnt get tickets this year... you got some ??
How much? I know we alway got free ones but not this year lol


----------



## Mike S

Ya I think we got some extra tickets so how many? They might cost you a pitcher of beer!


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol I dont know how many lol


----------



## f250man

Must be nap time this tread is dead.


----------



## Clapper&Company

im here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;494074 said:


> im here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


You're always here.  I'm thinking that you have some sort of alarm system to alert you every time there is a new post in this thread. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

toby4492;494079 said:


> You're always here.  I'm thinking that you have some sort of alarm system to alert you every time there is a new post in this thread. LOL


Well, to tell you the truth 

I get a email every time theres a post... And all my Emails go to my cell phone LOL


----------



## f250man

That is know big surprise.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL..... Well you got to keep updated


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;494088 said:


> Well, to tell you the truth
> 
> I get a email every time theres a post... And all my Emails go to my cell phone LOL


Is that what you called me from earlier and woke me up with was your cell phone? Woke up today to a very sore throat and very achy body. Decided to take a nap and bam my phone rings and I about throw it across the room. The voice is about half there now.

Looks like some of you had fun up there.

Ron, you are addicted if you have your e-mails from here going to your cell phone. You better go get some help for that.


----------



## f250man

He has that special receptor in his brain that goes off when some one post on here. or is posting about him.


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol what is this pick on clap day???


----------



## f250man

You know its true


----------



## Young Pup

yep but I will do it with my typing tonight though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well its better then tom crying lol /jk

Talked to JP hes ------ >


----------



## Mike S

Who needs tickets? Got a stack of them!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike has......


----------



## Mike S

Went to Schondorf Truck body shop and got a preview of some of the show trucks for the show with Hinikers on them. Wait till you guys see the covered wagon attachment for a pickup.


----------



## Mike S

The covered wagon setup is a electric tarp system for a pickup that works with a v box spreader in it. They had all the truckin the shop setting them, up pretty cool!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sweet.... Sounds pretty good


watchin dirty jobs right now


----------



## stcroixjoe

well i got back a few hours ago from Jerre's Service in Erie,PA i bought the v plow its on the truck waiting for snow i'll post some pics of it tomorrow in the day light it was a mess driving there this morning


----------



## Mike S

Good job on the buy!


----------



## Clapper&Company

O my you brought from some one on the other site???


----------



## f250man

Oh where is are little friend Tom? I think he is snow blind and can get on the site. J/k  So are you all rested up from the big storm? I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## RhinoL&L

man i missed alot today! sounds like you guys have been busy on here. 

i did my rear strobes today. man it was not fun and it was cold too but oh well.

mike i could use a ticket if you have any left.


----------



## Mike S

Sure thing bud, ill save a ticket foryou. You in for wings and beer after?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn how did they trun out?

Mike, you got one for me right? I'm sure shawn is in for the wings, not sure they will let him dirnk LOL


----------



## Mike S

Of course! Did you get the text I sent?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, I sent u one back.... did u get it?


----------



## Mike S

sorry just noticed my phone died!


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol well would tell u to call 911 but that willnt work LOL


----------



## Mike S

Looked at the forecast for cbus and not good. Less than a half an inch! But oh well working for another company tomorrow operating a hoe and when we finish tomorrow where going to use my truck and plow to clean the busy four lane road. Tried to use the skid loader on friday, that did not work during rush hour. Got the loader stuck out in the suicide lane for about an hour!


----------



## Clapper&Company

not good lol

sent u a pm


----------



## f250man

Good morning guys I'm getting ready to go battle with old man winter. He has come back with a vengeance again. He has dropped about an 1" so far the last hour and soon I'll be out plowing . So everyone have a great day.


----------



## RhinoL&L

just started snowing here a little after 6. not much on the ground... maybe a half inch at most. was coming down pretty good but has almost stopped now! i was hoping we would get enough to plow, but its looking like it will just be a salt run today.

mike- im in for wings but i dont think they will let me drink.


----------



## f250man

Well there goes the township truck plowing the road so I should be getting ready to go out here soon. payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

im headed out


Its a whit out out there !


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;494598 said:


> Well there goes the township truck plowing the road so I should be getting ready to go out here soon. payup


It just stopped here on in lakewood. It came it dropped an inch maybe and then is now sweeping its way to the east. You probably have another hour or so of snow till it does the same to you. Good luck....payup


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

Maybe an inch n half here.. Don't think I will be plowing but just salting.. Hopefully the lake effect will shift tomorrow night and we will get some down here in the secondary belt.. Oh well. gotta go get loaded up with salt again. Going to hit my places another time..


----------



## kc2006

Whats up guys? Did ya'll think I died? Go riding with the clap looking at properties and you might just dissapear 

We got about an inch and a half but its drifting pretty good. Suppossed to get another hit this afternoon so we're heading out this evening or in the morning. It's about time it snowed alil, I haven't plowed since jan. 3rd i think.


----------



## stcroixjoe

Clapper&Company;494295 said:


> O my you brought from some one on the other site???


Why wouldn't I ??
I posted pics in the equiment fourm


----------



## f250man

Hey Joe the clap is just pulling your chain. Just got back in from my rounds and if it keeps up at this pace i'll be out in awhile. Joe give me a call sometime in next few days.


----------



## stcroixjoe

Steve you guys got hammered out there it was a ***** driving to erie yesterday morning we only got about 1/2-3/4 inch here today I NEED SNOW


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well just checking in.

Its snowing here again, Dad called said hes got omost whitout over around carrollton, and the roads are coving over, so Just loaded salt, looks like i'm headed back out, to check the Dr office


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so u people didnt even notice i was gone well maybe u did just couldnt read all the posts


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Snowing its arse off again here too. I will be going out again after dinner time. 

Kevin where the hell have you been?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;494923 said:


> Snowing its arse off again here too. I will be going out again after dinner time.
> 
> Kevin where the hell have you been?


my grandfather had his knee replaced so i moved in to his house to hold down the fort and eat there food and to keep my grandma company. and did i mention to eat there food and drink there pop? and she dose have a computer but anything with out dsl or cable i dont touch it makes me wanna jump off a bridge


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

How is he doing?? Hey now when he gets better, he will be able to walk good and lift his leg high enough to kick you in the a$$, LOL. That is good of you to stay with grandma and help her out and eat their food. I still go over my grandparents' and eat their food and drink their soda and coffee. I was so happy the day I got dsl. Dial up is just plain gay. One day I will go to cable internet like I used to have. Man that crap was fast


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

problem is now hes gonna have 2 good knees he had the other one replaced maybe 2 years ago? i am getting old and forgetful. and ui havent heard if he came home yet the doctor wasnt in to release him yet and he was *****in and yellin hes been in the joint a full week now so i can see y id wanna hurt somebody too. the had to give him blood they kept takin it to like check for infection and stuff well then it got low well no duh. ahh doctors r dum


----------



## Clapper&Company

well got one more salt in 

It started snowing on my way back from my last stop and the roads were coving over again..


I love it


----------



## nicksplowing

Clapper&Company;494945 said:


> well got one more salt in
> 
> It started snowing on my way back from my last stop and the roads were coving over again..
> 
> I love it


U SUCK LMFAO


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey I am going out again too. Woohoo!!!!!!!!!! Got new celly phones today too with the walkie talkie.....from Sprint tho


----------



## RhinoL&L

got to salt this morning but that was it. sounds like a good day for you guys up north.

we only had maybe a half inch here. oh well i just hope i get to put the plow back on sometime and plow some real snow LOL
tom- i used to have nextel and like it, like the direct connect especially, but then when it went to sprint it seemed like service was horribile . hope they work good for u.


----------



## f250man

Hey guys just got in from snowmobiling since I had some down time but it is snowing like mad out right now so looks like my down time will be short lived. Tom and Ron hope you are enjoying all the snow. Joe sorry you didn't get any snow. How much snow did P.A. get ?


----------



## stcroixjoe

pa got an easy 4-6''


----------



## Young Pup

Well, just a phone call a little bit ago to go salt a place that I have never done. They don't have the companies cell phone number, or they misplaced it that normally does it and I got the call. Then on my way back I hit an apartment bldg that I do. It was slicker than snot on the lot. Going to go back by the others later on to see what they are like. 

Shawn, offically at the airport we had .7 inches of snow. Did you get my phone message that I left you?


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP sounds like your shaking some salt.

Steve, o yea i'm loving it

Tom, better shot me that new number !!


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;495056 said:


> Well, just a phone call a little bit ago to go salt a place that I have never done. They don't have the companies cell phone number, or they misplaced it that normally does it and I got the call. Then on my way back I hit an apartment bldg that I do. It was slicker than snot on the lot. Going to go back by the others later on to see what they are like.
> 
> Shawn, offically at the airport we had .7 inches of snow. Did you get my phone message that I left you?


yeah i got that message. i was going to call back but figured i let you sleep, or i didnt want to wake you up LOL

wow i dont think we had that much around here, do you? id say maybe half in at most.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;495208 said:


> yeah i got that message. i was going to call back but figured i let you sleep, or i didnt want to wake you up LOL
> 
> wow i dont think we had that much around here, do you? id say maybe half in at most.


Why not, Clapper did this morning after I went back home from salting. That is all I want to do is sleep. Body is aching somethig awful. Head is pounding too.

I didn't even think we got half an inch. But better to be safe than sorry on the salting. they can either pay for the salt or pay the millions in a slip and fall suit imo.Better to cover thyself too.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats is JP, its 2:22am i'm gettingn ready to go out and do cleann ups and check on blowing snow and stuff, i'll call u about a hour


----------



## RhinoL&L

some of you guys up north had a nice little storm here it siounds like! send some of that down here! 

yeah i hear you on that jp, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## f250man

Yes we did. And their calling for more tonight and tomorrow. payup So Ron you went out early I'm getting the kids of to school and I'm going out after the snow we got and the wind. Sure there will be clean up to do. Joe sent you a P.M.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm back in for now, pushed some snow and Put a lot of salt down.

Now i'm chilling waiting on the salt to start working so we can go push slush 

I didnt get any PM


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Who what where??? LOL I just woke up I feel better now since I actually got some sleep for a change instead of sitting in my truck.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Tom, and you say I have a nappy problem LOL

Give me a call you bum


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOW Im upto 1700 post !!!!!

JP, can you give me my 30day and daily post numbers please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## f250man

Tom now that your awake. Me and Ron want that dam cell number.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yes WE Do !!!!!!!


I dont know if any one else seen it, but we have past up the Mich thread


----------



## f250man

We have 182 pages to their 150.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, well us ohio boys, must just have alot to talk about LOL


I'm back, went out as salted 3 accounts again.


----------



## Burkartsplow

and i guarantee ron is the reason why we passed them. hands down he is a posting and salting machine this season....


----------



## toby4492

Burkartsplow;495582 said:


> and i guarantee ron is the reason why we passed them. hands down he is a posting and salting machine this season....


Yes Ron........tell us how on earth you can be driving around, running the spreader, and posting all at the same time. J/K


----------



## f250man

He has it all programed in his computer in his truck and office. So he never misses a thing.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats right, ..... I am trying to be like grandview !!!!

Or like Josh walker on lawnsite, LOL I know josh has a laptop on that mower 

I would love to have one in my truck!!!!

Circle K just called they need salted again.... Its like 15-18 out and then with the wind, it melts then wants to frezz back over


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;495413 said:


> Thats is JP, its 2:22am i'm gettingn ready to go out and do cleann ups and check on blowing snow and stuff, i'll call u about a hour


Good thing you didn't there Ron. I would have got in my truck and drove up there to take care of my light work. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, dont you mean your short work LOL 

Hey shouldnt you be droping that invoice off???


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;495537 said:


> WOW Im upto 1700 post !!!!!
> 
> JP, can you give me my 30day and daily post numbers please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


I will this afternoon.

Just printed off that invoice and going to run it up there. Printed off a contract too so we can discuss next year possibilities.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;495635 said:


> LOL, dont you mean your short work LOL
> 
> Hey shouldnt you be droping that invoice off???


REad the post above this one. You jump to fast on here lol

Plus I wanted to check out what Mike is talking about.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike sent it to my cell LOL

Let me know what they say !!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;495664 said:


> Mike sent it to my cell LOL
> 
> Let me know what they say !!!!


I knew he sent it to your cell phone. I was checking out different websites. all I could find was about an inch of snow for here.

Dropped the bill off to him and I just realized my phone was put on silent while I was in there. I missed two calls from him. I left him a message and now I am waiting to hear back from him. I would say I will need to bid next season to get it though. Unless they have an out in their contract or if he fails to perform service in a timely manner.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont worry, my cell# is still the same. They screwed me out of 300 bucks that I did not authorize them doing. Lets just say all hell broke loose when the wife stepped foot inside that phone store. I let her do my dirty work, LMAO So I still got my verizon phone for now


----------



## VBigFord20

Hell my plow has not touched the ground in a week.

Lucky for me, one of my customers is talking about doing a complete redo of there restaurant. Went in there today and took a lot of measurements and discussed ideas. Hopefully I can start this one late next month and roll in some major payup.


----------



## RhinoL&L

guys what did i miss? sounds like it was pretty busy on here today! what is all this talk about lol? 

they are saying we might see dusting to half in tomorrow. hope i can salt at least!


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;495537 said:


> WOW Im upto 1700 post !!!!!
> 
> JP, can you give me my 30day and daily post numbers please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


Ok you are now at 1751 Posts. 751 since 1000. 751 diveded by 37 days=20.29 posts a day on Plowsite since 12/17/2007. Boy you have a problem and you need to talk to some one about it and soon. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;495966 said:


> guys what did i miss? sounds like it was pretty busy on here today! what is all this talk about lol?
> 
> they are saying we might see dusting to half in tomorrow. hope i can salt at least!


Yeah I heard less than an inch myself. We shall see. Some heavy returns coming in on radar. It will probably dry up cause it is dry out there.

My prediction on snowfall for here is .25 of an inch. Bunch of accidents during the am rush and people sliding off the road all over the place.


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah i dont think we will see too much either. 

i like your little weather thing on the bottom of your sig


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;495987 said:


> yeah i dont think we will see too much either.
> 
> i like your little weather thing on the bottom of your sig


Oh now I am being picked on for my weather thingy in my sig. Man I can't catch a break. lol

Dewpoint outside is only about 12. It needs to be much higher to support a lot of snow.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;495995 said:


> Oh now I am being picked on for my weather thingy in my sig. Man I can't catch a break. lol
> 
> Dewpoint outside is only about 12. It needs to be much higher to support a lot of snow.


haha no i dont pick on you lol. no i really thought it was cool.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;496001 said:


> haha no i dont pick on you lol. no i really thought it was cool.


Just rassing you. Click on it go the page and scroll down. The link is there somewhere. You can pick you own out.

here is the link for you if you want it.

http://www.wunderground.com/geo/BannerPromo/US/OH/Columbus.html


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

JP how do you get the weather thing on your sig? never mind u just posted it


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;496007 said:


> Just rassing you. Click on it go the page and scroll down. The link is there somewhere. You can pick you own out.


yeah i dont need to now, all i have to do is look at your sig and i know the weather, or i could always call you to find out.

sounds like you were busy today? seems like i missed something hree


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;496010 said:


> yeah i dont need to now, all i have to do is look at your sig and i know the weather, or i could always call you to find out.
> 
> sounds like you were busy today? seems like i missed something hree


pm sent to you


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, well Its free for me and steve to call you still 

JP, 20 post a day WOW... Can you tell i've been busy.. and not spending alot of time on here ?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron, arent there better things to do than be here all day??? Like working on your jalopie hoopdie of a truck??? LOL j/k


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea you know


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We all know how BIG you are on your routine and daily maintenance. Lets see if I can get this here........When it comes to general and preventative maintenance Clapper and Company is always one step ahead of the game.........LMAO

Snowin there yet Ron?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, We save our clients money that way... See by waiting to repair it till it gets to the point it willnt work till its fix keeps our overhead low  LOL

Not yet therE?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL, yeah dont fix it if it aint broke. When it does break, get the duct tape and zip ties and go to town!!!

No snow yet??? A lil dusting so far here


----------



## Clapper&Company

sweet were see at 2am 

If you go out send me a text so I know LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

text..hmmmm...those cost money. I think I will just call lol. If we had the walkie talkie feature, I would just use that and yell, LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Oh man Ron's post number have gone up again. Ron I will give you the formula and you can figure where you stand at now.

Oh man I just saw he has past Tom. What is the world coming too.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, he just couldnt stand having me in the lead with posts LOL

What have you been up to?? Gonna get any snow?


----------



## Young Pup

That is why he is up to 20 per day then. lol

We might get about an inch or less down here. Might be a salt event only.

Been sick, still trying to beat it. Body feels like Ihave been run over by a chevy truck. Cause we know those fords would just bounce off of me. lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well get better there JP!!!!! I think all that  got to you. LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey now we all know the ford would have crushed you beyond no repair LOL J/K

i havent heard anyhting new since 6 but i heard around half inch. what are you guys supposed to get up north?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats fine Tom, just call me I dont care LOL

Yep there just going up up away LOL!!!!

Tom did I tell u grandview called me ???


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;496169 said:


> Well get better there JP!!!!! I think all that  got to you. LOL


No It was Monday when I woke up with the sore throat. And Saturday I was home by Midnight. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Must of been them wild women he was chaseing


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;496177 said:


> hey now we all know the ford would have crushed you beyond no repair LOL J/K
> 
> i havent heard anyhting new since 6 but i heard around half inch. what are you guys supposed to get up north?


I had to think of something to put it to how I feel.

Shawn I have not heard much, but the radar looks impressive. but I said that before too. Going to watch the news at 10 and see if things have changed any. If anything it looks as if it is expanding to the south some.


----------



## RhinoL&L

ron you must have gotten pretty good at typing on here while working. LOL 20 a day man you need help!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Clapper&Company;496178 said:


> Thats fine Tom, just call me I dont care LOL
> 
> Yep there just going up up away LOL!!!!
> 
> Tom did I tell u grandview called me ???


No you didnt. How did that call go???



Young Pup;496180 said:


> No It was Monday when I woke up with the sore throat. And Saturday I was home by Midnight. lol


I hate waking up with the sore throat. Thats when you know you screwed the pooch and your sick



RhinoL&L;496177 said:


> hey now we all know the ford would have crushed you beyond no repair LOL J/K
> 
> i havent heard anyhting new since 6 but i heard around half inch. what are you guys supposed to get up north?


Shawn, the Ford would have rusted before it got to him LOL. Supposedly 1-3 tonite and 1-3 tomorrow


----------



## Young Pup

hey now leave the women outta of this.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well with all the snow I been getting I have hired a PlowSite asst. She post for me while im out :d


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;496189 said:


> hey now leave the women outta of this.


what women u talking about lol just playin

thats nice tom. see your getting all the snow now!


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;496190 said:


> Well with all the snow I been getting I have hired a PlowSite asst. She post for me while im out :d


What is his name? Pedro or Lucille? lol


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;496192 said:


> what women u talking about lol just playin
> 
> thats nice tom. see your getting all the snow now!


You have to pay for the rest of the story from Sat. night. lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;496193 said:


> What is his name? Pedro or Lucille? lol


haha there you go JP i feel a good ron and tom and jp hour coming!


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;496197 said:


> You have to pay for the rest of the story from Sat. night. lol


haha you kidding me? i dont believe you, and i dont want to pay to hear about you and the guys having fun at the bar LOL


----------



## Young Pup

I am not that quick tonight for a funny hour


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;496201 said:


> haha you kidding me? i dont believe you, and i dont want to pay to hear about you and the guys having fun at the bar LOL


Had you for a minute didn't I? Told you uneventful nights is all that happen.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Might be a Ron and JP hour. I got nothing tonite. Just gonna sit back and relax for a bit away from the computer. That and I have less to post here for now


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;496203 said:


> I am not that quick tonight for a funny hour


haha yeah better take it easy dont want you to be sick longer because youre up all night talking on here.

did something good happen on sat? you hook up with someone? LOL J/K ( please dont answer that)

im out for tonight... hope everyone gets some work tomorrow!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;496209 said:


> haha yeah better take it easy dont want you to be sick longer because youre up all night talking on here.
> 
> did something good happen on sat? you hook up with someone? LOL J/K ( please dont answer that)


Man I told you it was uneventful. Home by midnight. We just had some laughs and told a bunch of lies. Heck I think D was outta there by 11:30 at the latest.


----------



## Young Pup

I think I am outta here for awhile too. Watch a little tv and chill out. Then check the weather before nappy time. 

Be careful if you guys go out. Tom wake Ron up at 3 am with a phone call. that would be priceless. Tell him he has a foot of snow out there. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

well im off to bed


----------



## f250man

Tom and Ron got snow yet? It is snowing here at a good pace everything is covered already. I can see it will be a early start for me here soon. Ron did you get that info on that transmission I P.M'd you? And Tom text are free if its verizon to verizon phone service so text away.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, I will think of something good

Ron, goodnite postmaster:waving:

Im off to bed too. Gotta get up early

Steve, I did not know that. Calling would still be more fun. Everything is coated here too and coming down at a good pace. I figure just wait till 2 or 3 to go and get my plow on


----------



## f250man

I see how it is when I come on all you young bucks run off to bed. Thats alright. This old man will still get up and do his thing. I'm glad Ron got a verizon phone or I'd be in trouble with my minutes. I had to plug it in the last 2 day talking to him. J/K with you buddy  payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I hear u.... TOm has verizoin too we could do a 3way call LOL


----------



## f250man

Ron Did you get my P.M. to you?


----------



## f250man

Well I guess Ron fell asleep at his computer since he isn't answering the question on here or when I I.m. him. So Tom and Ron be safe out there in the morning old guy signing out.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Post master here - Steve yes I got it :::

Well no snow yet, there saying its going to be a day time snow


----------



## f250man

Well good morning guys just getting ready to go out it is really starting to put some snow down we have had about an inch fall here in the last 45 mins and they are calling for the same all day. So Im off to make some money see you all later. Have a good one and be safe out there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well it is snowing pretty good here. Cleaned and salted the post office before it opened. Now just gonna wait a lil bit till we get more to go back out and do my whole routepayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just started her about 5:30am... Going to be going out here before too long


----------



## RhinoL&L

probably done snowing here... we didnt get much a dusting to maybe half in but i dont think we were closed to half in. i went out and salted saw Jp out too. soounds like you guys up north are going to get a decent event out of this!


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

We only got a dusting here. Just got back from salting. Wish we had more work to do.. Maybe I will install my hideaway strobes today.


----------



## Burkartsplow

we got an inch on the westside. went and salted and that is going to be it for the day. Dont mind salting, go drive around a bit and push a button a couple of times and on to the next one. Back home and eating some breakfast. maybe have to salt a little bit later. but I have not plowed in quite a while now. Either way i am still making money...payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep Salting is not bad at all, were I'm back in from salting also.


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

Snow just started to picking up here. Still light though. Might have to go back out this afternoon. Means I will be putting of the install of the storbes... OH WELL.. Money making time.. Pennies from heaven..


----------



## kc2006

Blah, theres just a dusting here  it's supposed to snow all day but it's not doing anything yet. 

BTW, if anyone gets a call from a 330-771 number, don't answer! The guy is a stalker and he'll kidnap you!!!! :waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just got in from my first roundpayup Now round two is going to town and I will be rolling again in a couple hourspayup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;495984 said:


> Yeah I heard less than an inch myself. We shall see. Some heavy returns coming in on radar. It will probably dry up cause it is dry out there.
> 
> My prediction on snowfall for here is .25 of an inch. Bunch of accidents during the am rush and people sliding off the road all over the place.


ya people cant drive in the snow me inculded



kc2006;496715 said:


> Blah, theres just a dusting here  it's supposed to snow all day but it's not doing anything yet.
> 
> BTW, if anyone gets a call from a 330-771 number, don't answer! The guy is a stalker and he'll kidnap you!!!! :waving:


o that must be ronnie huh? its a daily thing for him to bum ur number off of me kurt


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

Off n On.. Still not enough to plow.. This sux.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;496750 said:


> Just got in from my first roundpayup Now round two is going to town and I will be rolling again in a couple hourspayup


its like kinda snowing here i dropd the blade on my drive this morning befor i went to the store but there wasnt enough for running the route just a waste of gas. so i am waiting see if i have to roll befor the kiddes get out of school.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

This week has been pretty good. Been plowing/salting everyday now since Saturdaypayuppayuppayup


----------



## toby4492

Sydenstricker Landscaping;496750 said:


> Just got in from my first round Now round two is going to town and I will be rolling again in a couple hours


Tom with all that snow your way lately don't you think it's time to change the old signature and location. 

Not looking to jinx things for ya or anything like that. The way your year started I am sure you are quite happy to see payuppayup falling from the sky.

It could read somthing like this: Location (Holy Crap look at all the frickin' snow!)

And at the bottom in your sig: Plowed so much that I know the inside of my truck better than..........................................................well you know what.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

not me its been kinda hit or miss and most of it is dusting stuff i plow off so it melts out real nice


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

toby4492;496761 said:


> Tom with all that snow your way lately don't you think it's time to change the old signature and location.
> 
> Not looking to jinx things for ya or anything like that. The way your year started I am sure you are quite happy to see payuppayup falling from the sky.
> 
> It could read somthing like this: Location (Holy Crap look at all the frickin' snow!)
> 
> And at the bottom in your sig: Plowed so much that I know the inside of my truck better than..........................................................well you know what.


I wanna change my location and such, but dont wanna jinx it LOL. I am glad to see some good snow finally. The wallet was starting to have cobwebs growing in it. That would be good for my location, I think I will wait till Febuary to change it though.

LMAO!!!! I like that for the signature!!! Thanks for the good laugh Tom



KGRlandscapeing;496764 said:


> not me its been kinda hit or miss and most of it is dusting stuff i plow off so it melts out real nice


Move north and east a lil bit and you will get plenty of white gold


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey tom, next year I am getting more places northeast by you. Just so I can put that same signature on mine also.


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;496752 said:


> ya people cant drive in the snow me inculded
> 
> o that must be ronnie huh? its a daily thing for him to bum ur number off of me kurt


Kevin is alive. I was wondering there for awhile what happened to you. Hope your grandpa is doing better. You have not missed much except listening to tom rave this past week. he needed to make up for all of december and the first half of january....


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;496575 said:


> probably done snowing here... we didnt get much a dusting to maybe half in but i dont think we were closed to half in. i went out and salted saw Jp out too. soounds like you guys up north are going to get a decent event out of this!


Yeah what he said. But I saw Shawn and not JP lol


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;496715 said:


> Blah, theres just a dusting here  it's supposed to snow all day but it's not doing anything yet.
> 
> BTW, if anyone gets a call from a 330-771 number, don't answer! The guy is a stalker and he'll kidnap you!!!! :waving:


I got my call from that number at 7:30 am myself. I should have called him about 5:30 am to wake him up. You know if he can't post on here he has to be talking about here or something snow related. lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ronnie is prolly taking his nap, LOL


----------



## Young Pup

We should call him and wake him up then.


----------



## Clapper&Company

IM not taking a Nap Yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Getting ready to make my midday round of calls LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing a steady snow now. Cleaned off my Mom's Walk with the backpack blower and now they are covered again. Nothing even showing up on radar to speak off. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP I hear u been like that all day

Just snows off and on, the last few have been super snows for 45mins 

Salted this moring and then agian payup

I jsut wish it would drop enought to plow


----------



## f250man

yea that guy with that 330-771 he will not stop calling me he is a stalker.  He buddy im just playing with you. Tom Im glad you are happy now


----------



## Young Pup

Yeah Ron, this one has been going for 45 min is my guess.


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;496886 said:


> yea that guy with that 330-771 he will not stop calling me he is a stalker.  He buddy im just playing with you. Tom Im glad you are happy now


Thats funny.... You been calling me and IMing so you about the same


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve you been calling me and PMing me so i dont want to hear it 

JP you going to salt again"?


----------



## Young Pup

Might hit the church again later on. Not sure what they have going on tonight. Sun has come out and stopped snowing. while I am at it I am going to fire up the backpack and blow the sidewalks again too. lol


----------



## f250man

I know I have nothing better to do with my time then to stalk you. LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;496915 said:


> I know I have nothing better to do with my time then to stalk you. LOL


get a dog or blow up doll or something its been snowing now good since i went out and plowd i am like alright its done so i went out and pull in to my drive and its going again.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;496775 said:


> Kevin is alive. I was wondering there for awhile what happened to you. Hope your grandpa is doing better. You have not missed much except listening to tom rave this past week. he needed to make up for all of december and the first half of january....


yes i am alive and hes home being grumpy i had to stop at walmart for him today and pick up 2 5 packs of grizzly that was a quick 20 bucks what a waste. if any of u guys chew u should stop


----------



## RhinoL&L

another busy day it seems lik had to read 2 page of stuff since this morning! 

tom now that you have made lots of payup from all that snow send some down this way... doesnt have to be much 2in is all i need! LOL

whos this stalker everyones talking about? LOL hope he doesnt call me but i dont think he knows it! LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ywp shawn maybe u should PM him your cell number


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;496966 said:


> Ywp shawn maybe u should PM him your cell number


haha why dont you check your PMs? how much did you get today ron?

what day are you guys who are going to the power show going? hope mike still has that ticket for me!


----------



## Clapper&Company

shawn we didnt get alot .... dont know what day


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;496964 said:


> another busy day it seems lik had to read 2 page of stuff since this morning!
> 
> tom now that you have made lots of payup from all that snow send some down this way... doesnt have to be much 2in is all i need! LOL
> 
> whos this stalker everyones talking about? LOL hope he doesnt call me but i dont think he knows it! LOL


If you want I can arrange for him to call you in the am if you want? lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP what time would you like that call to be made?


----------



## f250man

Kevin maybe thats what your into a dog or a blow up doll but thats not for me. Ron I found my dam plow problem it was the positive cable coming from the solenoid the end was coming off so I ran to the parts store and put a new end on and good as new. So I guess my Meyers will work just fine for me no more *****ing about it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOOT looks like you dont need to buy a new one now


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;497037 said:


> Kevin maybe thats what your into a dog or a blow up doll but thats not for me. Ron I found my dam plow problem it was the positive cable coming from the solenoid the end was coming off so I ran to the parts store and put a new end on and good as new. So I guess my Meyers will work just fine for me no more *****ing about it.


haha it was just a thought so u didnt have to talk to ronnie. and rnt u married


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Okay okay, now I am concerned. I get back in from plowing and all I see are you guys talking about blowup dolls and dogs and peanut butter Did I pop in at a bad time......maybe come back later???? 

Well that was fun today. Went over most everything twicepayup And again, did I mention daytime snows suck???? Just thought I would mention that, lol. 

Steve, c'mon there is always something to ***** about when you own a Meyer. That thing could be brand spankin new, and still be junk


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dose any one ever hear me bi$%# about my meyers ??? 

And who has had all the snow this year, and his meyers are still running fine !!!! Salt spread has been giving me fits but you know


----------



## f250man

Not married but do have a fiancee. I like talking to Ron we were just pulling his chain about being a stalker and all his phone calls. No Ron u have to use it to ***** about it. LOL Well Tom I guess your right. Well Ron I believe I'm up to 22 events this year. So who has all the snow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well you got it in the last week LOL

Not sure what were up to like 13ish I thinl


----------



## f250man

Tom how much snow did u have out in snowless Eastlake. I know u had at least 5-7" in Perry today.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

steve just as bad i am totally kidding cause i have no idea what its like since getting a girl with in 20ft of me is like well something really hard like going to the dentist.


----------



## f250man

I know you were kidding. I was joking with you also. And sometimes it is not all that bad not having a woman around.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I had 6 at my dad's. Had about 4 inches here in the "west side" of lake county, LOL


----------



## f250man

Ron your bad.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;497185 said:


> I know you were kidding. I was joking with you also. And sometimes it is not all that bad not having a woman around.


ya i dont know i guess its just whatever i threw myself in to plowing this year like all out to avoid a bunch of crappy friends i have since kickd out of my life


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;497029 said:


> JP what time would you like that call to be made?


You pick the time to call him. lol It won;t be a secret if you put it on here though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

NO NO, I was posting on here most liky


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, JP yea hes the one that said he wasnt getting calls lol..

Were going out at about 3 to do clean ups I could call him then


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn, I heard on Channel 4 tonight at the 5 pm news we might see 1-2 on Saturday. But they said it all depends on tonights model runs and to check back in at 11 for an update. They also said that up Ron's way they could see maybe 3 inches. But still need to check back in at 11pm


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;497242 said:


> NO NO, I was posting on here most liky


Yeah because you had your laptop sitting beside you lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Here you go you bunch of funny guyshttp://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F1%252F347%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZNxmk788MNUS/transport.swf


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;497249 said:


> Here you go you bunch of funny guyshttp://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F1%252F347%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZNxmk788MNUS/transport.swf


Roflmao Tom.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas just popping in POP POP POP Did a little work down here todayl Just a dusting thou. Made some payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;497250 said:


> Roflmao Tom.


Funny stuff Tom LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Did you like that JP??? I got more where that came fromhttp://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F1%252F394%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZNxmk788MNUS/transport.swf


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP... Thanks for the heads up on the weather 

Keep us posted


----------



## Clapper&Company

Holly Bat Poop Bat man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We need to have a party !!! JP made his 1000th post join the club buddy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Here is Ronnie doing his best talenthttp://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F1%252F392%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZNxmk788MNUS/transport.swf


----------



## Clapper&Company

Omost Tom but its coming out the wrong end LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;497259 said:


> Did you like that JP??? I got more where that came fromhttp://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F1%252F394%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZNxmk788MNUS/transport.swf


those are pretty good there. Keep em coming. Was that a pepsi or a  he was burping up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ahhh so this may fit better??http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F0%252F240%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZNxmk788MNUS/transport.swf


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;497261 said:


> Holly Bat Poop Bat man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We need to have a party !!! JP made his 1000th post join the club buddy


That was like 220 posts ago. You were so busy racking up your post count you did not even notice. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Roflmao Yep


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sorry JP...


----------



## Young Pup

lol lmao ron you need an antacid there buddy.


----------



## WALKERS

NICE where do you get those smiles?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom the next time i'm over:


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP yes yes I do


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;497282 said:


> Tom the next time i'm over:


What you going to watch brokeback again with him. lol roflmao


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I did not quite get that one there Ron. JP here ya go....http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F0%252F232%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZNxmk788MNUS/transport.swf


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom thats funny

Was just taking to andrew.... He backed his Truck in to a car, and put his salt box though the car LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow that sucks!!!!!! Did he get any pics?? That would be one to share on here, lol


----------



## Young Pup

Bet that left a mark!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL he said this guy was doing dounuts behind him in the lot, then cut though the lot and he backed in to him


----------



## Bossman 92

Some kid doing donuts!!  I put the spreader THROUGH his windshield! He cut a few donuts and tried to peel out behind me. Too late. He said he didn't see me, or , he did see me, but I was on the other end of the lot. His mom came down and switched info and that was it.

First thing I have hit plowing in over 10 years, aside from the buildings, houses, and small kids.

LOL, Bossman


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its no secret why u have to make sure ur insurance includes snowplowing. its nasty out there dosent matter who u r its just a matter of time befor u hit something or get it


----------



## Clapper&Company

So true so true


----------



## born2farm

well it sounds like some of you got to plow or salt. i have had 3 little snows and havnt plowed any of my accoutns..im hopin that maybe they will all total up enough to plow by then end..lol...some of my old senial people ill just tell that it all fell overnight.lol


have fun and be safe


----------



## Young Pup

Don't worry I say we will all have a big snow in February. That is my prediction anyway.


----------



## RhinoL&L

man i have been missing all the big times on here when everyones on and really gets to posting! every time im on its dead but when i get off... its a mad house LOL

man i hope they are right JP. i heard on 10 only flurries on sat. at least i thought i did.

i hope youre right about the feb. snowfall prediction. i would like to have at LEAST 1 big one and some more small plowable ones before its over!


----------



## Young Pup

It won't be over until the fat lady sings or shall I say until Ron sings.


----------



## Young Pup

Have alerts sent to your phone just like Ron so you can come join the fun.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im here

I dont sing JP


----------



## Young Pup

we will know more when the news comes on at 11 for sat. They said it was a maybe not for certain cause of the track.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;497444 said:


> Im here
> 
> I dont sing JP


See I told you he had them sent to his phone and just outta of nowhere here he is the one and only MR POSTMAN.


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha yeah!!! did you go out and check anything again?


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;497444 said:


> Im here
> 
> I dont sing JP


Ok then you just humm along then.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;497449 said:


> haha yeah!!! did you go out and check anything again?


I will later on. I called the Church and they had nothing going on. I went by and it was starting to dry out a little bit.


----------



## RhinoL&L

sounds good LOL. i dont thinik i will check anything, might run by pauls tomorrow morning to see what is going on.

off for tonihgt tv then as you guys call it "nappy time"


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP did u tell shaw about that lot that was snow cover?

Any one going out in the AM to do clean ups & salt?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;497458 said:
 

> sounds good LOL. i dont thinik i will check anything, might run by pauls tomorrow morning to see what is going on.


How much salt do you put on Pauls? I went by about 7:45am and it didn;t look like it was melting yet?


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;497459 said:


> JP did u tell shaw about that lot that was snow cover?
> 
> Any one going out in the AM to do clean ups & salt?


Just did on the lot.

No I am gong to check things tonight before I go to bed.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;497459 said:


> JP did u tell shaw about that lot that was snow cover?
> 
> Any one going out in the AM to do clean ups & salt?


doubt there will be much if anything to salt. we dont always have snow and ice hanigng around here like you do ron! LOL J/K but i sure wouldnt mindpayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL so u dont have to in the morning?

What if it all frezzes up over night?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;497461 said:


> How much salt do you put on Pauls? I went by about 7:45am and it didn;t look like it was melting yet?


wow thanks for telling me! normally i use 3 bags. i saw it didnt look to wet when i was going home. maybe i should use more? how much would you use JP?


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;497469 said:


> LOL so u dont have to in the morning?
> 
> What if it all frezzes up over night?


It won't freeze up on me. I am good at what I do.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;497469 said:


> LOL so u dont have to in the morning?
> 
> What if it all frezzes up over night?


i will check ion the morning. i go to bed early but get up early. so i can go right before they open


----------



## Clapper&Company

well shawn u know


Talked to bossman tonight, hes going out in the moring also, then were going to meet up for lunch and stuff WOOT !!! But hes got the same thing going on as I do, we bpoth have been dumping the salt


We got to do something in the morning, I think were colder up here then u guys


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;497471 said:


> wow thanks for telling me! normally i use 3 bags. i saw it didnt look to wet when i was going home. maybe i should use more? how much would you use JP?


That is 150 pounds. Have you ever had any issues before? bump it up another 50 pounds.Remember he opens early so the lot should be almost wet.


----------



## RhinoL&L

sopunds like fun ron. 

man i feel like i need toy use a crap load of salt to get stuff to melt sometimes... maybe it was because it was cold this morinig?

so JP how much would u use on pauls?


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;497475 said:


> well shawn u know
> 
> Talked to bossman tonight, hes going out in the moring also, then were going to meet up for lunch and stuff WOOT !!! But hes got the same thing going on as I do, we bpoth have been dumping the salt
> 
> We got to do something in the morning, I think were colder up here then u guys


Shoot it is 9 outside right now.


----------



## Clapper&Company

How big is the lot?

What type of salt u using? / Traffic patten


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;497479 said:


> sopunds like fun ron.
> 
> man i feel like i need toy use a crap load of salt to get stuff to melt sometimes... maybe it was because it was cold this morinig?
> 
> so JP how much would u use on pauls?


I would put 200 down and pay attention to it. Has he said anything to you about the how the lot looks? If he does, say you noticed that the lot is not clearing up so needed to put more salt down on the lot to ensure that it melts in time for customers arrival.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;497483 said:


> How big is the lot?
> 
> What type of salt u using? / Traffic patten


Containers of Morton table salt from the restaurant. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP its 10 right now here LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;497483 said:


> How big is the lot?
> 
> What type of salt u using? / Traffic patten


i think its just under 10000 sq ft. i dont remembver exactly. i use same salt as jp. american rock salt dry bagged. normal rock salt.

traffic pattern is 2 driving lanes with angled parking spots.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP not funny LOL.... I'll take what u said with a grain of salt LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;497487 said:


> Containers of Morton table salt from the restaurant. lol


haha very funny! lmao. i tried that but then he got mad LOL J/K

maybe ill ask but i just thought 200 lb seemed liok a lot but guess im wrong!


----------



## Clapper&Company

What type of place is it?? Is the traffic coming off a side St or a main road?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;497492 said:


> What type of place is it?? Is the traffic coming off a side St or a main road?


mostly off a main road, some off of a side street. its a corner lot on a busty street and a side street.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Humm It should be getting brine off the road as well, but the lot might be to small for the cars in the lot to make brine.

Whats your salt rated for temp wise?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;497497 said:


> Humm It should be getting brine off the road as well, but the lot might be to small for the cars in the lot to make brine.
> 
> Whats your salt rated for temp wise?


i think 5 above. right JP? where did you go? LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;497491 said:


> haha very funny! lmao. i tried that but then he got mad LOL J/K
> 
> maybe ill ask but i just thought 200 lb seemed liok a lot but guess im wrong!


If you ask anything, ask him how he like the service? Tell him you are going to up the amount of salt to get the lot to clear faster. Just tell him you noticed that the amount of salt you are using is not enough and that an extra 50 pounds should do the trick.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;497499 said:


> If you ask anything, ask him how he like the service? Tell him you are going to up the amount of salt to get the lot to clear faster. Just tell him you noticed that the amount of salt you are using is not enough and that an extra 50 pounds should do the trick.


ok ill try that next time. hope that helps.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;497498 said:


> i think 5 above. right JP? where did you go? LOL


Cannot remember right off the top of my head..


----------



## f250man

Sounds like the Clapper got another stalking victim in his sites .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just asking, we dont have a set amount we use for each lot its all about how many 100's we put down.
We bill out Per 100lbs

I know a buddy of mine buys salt, in yellow bags, and the stuff sucks, it willne melt snow on a day like today, but mine will


----------



## RhinoL&L

well im off to bed for tonihgt. i am going to check it out tomorrow. talk to you guys later.

ron- give me a call when you know what day you are coming down here.


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;497503 said:


> Sounds like the Clapper got another stalking victim in his sites .


What ????


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn ok !!!

Good luck witht he salt


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;497505 said:


> well im off to bed for tonihgt. i am going to check it out tomorrow. talk to you guys later.
> 
> ron- give me a call when you know what day you are coming down here.


What time do you want to wake up? He can call you at 4 am if you want. lol

Ron don't you dare call him that early either.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL JP you should know better then to tell me to do something LOL


----------



## f250man

Just got in from clean ups. And they are putting down salt now so its ready for the morning. All in all it was a great day 12 hrs of sub work today and 6 hrs of my own stuff. Now let the money start rolling in.


----------



## born2farm

well im off to study and sleep..cya


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds good steve, there doing clean ups now? I thinl i'll wait till the AM... Maybe not im not sure yet.

What was up wiht the other posT?


----------



## f250man

I was pulling your chain about the stalker thing. You going to have lunch with bossman.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;497514 said:


> well im off to study and sleep..cya


Ok take care and don't fall asleep in class too.


----------



## Clapper&Company

O LOL I got you 

Sorry im kinda slow tonihgt lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good Night Mr GoodMen !!!!!


Be good in school, and dont for get to take you teacher her apple


----------



## f250man

U must of been talking to Tom. The slow thing and all.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL no he wasn't allowed to come out and play tonight


----------



## f250man

I see. Well I'm pretty wiped out so I'm going to hit the pillow talk to you later Clap.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Same here Later Stevey !!!!!!

Bye Little foot


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;497528 said:


> Same here Later Stevey !!!!!!
> 
> Bye Little foot


Well, ok then I will sign out too. Time to turn the network forum over to some other state. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL This is the Ohio SNOW NETWORK.... Borcasting on PLOWSITE CH 12

Thats all for tonigh thanks for watching were see you tomrrow same time same place


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

man its late 630 and i am just moving this thread back up. i cleand up lastnight and we didnt get anything since then so no leaving the house on the freakin cold morning


----------



## RhinoL&L

man sounds like we owned the networking section for a while last night! LOL 

JP- did you go out and drop any salt last night or this morning? i dont even need to ask ron because he is always plowing or salting LOL J/K. im sure all the guys up north got to go out and do something this morning!


----------



## Bossman 92

I think ron must own some sort of snow maker or somthing.  He must have .25" trigger on all his lots. And after the season, I am going to go and mine the salt off all his lots!  Lol

Bossman


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Bossman 92;497689 said:


> I think ron must own some sort of snow maker or somthing.  He must have .25" trigger on all his lots. And after the season, I am going to go and mine the salt off all his lots!  Lol
> 
> Bossman


y u just broke a spreader what r u gonna spread it with? ya i think ron has about a zero tolerance on his lots he likes to over service nothing worng with that if it pays the bills


----------



## born2farm

nuttin here this morning..off to school..hopefully make it on time ]..lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yes yes, I do have alot of zero tolerance accounts  There the best !!!!


----------



## Bossman 92

What are you doing home already Ron? 

Bossman


----------



## Clapper&Company

The same thing your doing at home  LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Did my cleaning up at 4:00 this morning. It was colder than crap too!!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went out this morning and salted. It seemed colder today then all of last week for some reason. Well supposed to get a little something tonight into tomorrow. We will see. Hey kevin are you going to go and shovel for $20 an hour in PA? After doing that for a year before I started to plow for my old boss my hands can not take it anymore. Broke and jammed to many fingers in college playing ball. My hands stop working after awhile when outside...


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom i hear that it was 1 this moring when i went out!!

You want a hook up for salt this weekend??


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;497684 said:


> man sounds like we owned the networking section for a while last night! LOL
> 
> JP- did you go out and drop any salt last night or this morning? i dont even need to ask ron because he is always plowing or salting LOL J/K. im sure all the guys up north got to go out and do something this morning!


Nope no salt for me today.

I will sell you a stock or two in the network if you want. Only 200.00 a piece. not bad for all the info you get from here.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, what r we using the stock money for?


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;497919 said:


> JP, what r we using the stock money for?


Who the heck said I was sharing in my stock selling quest? I was going to use the money that I got from selling stocks to buy me a new truck lol payup:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey now, we all know that the network woulnd be what it is with out the ron & tom Show ::


----------



## Young Pup

Ok how about 1.00 a piece for every 200.00 raised. lmao


----------



## f250man

Hey guys I see you all went out this morning. I did all my clean ups last night so I could get a good night sleep. I just got back in from a few stragglers that wait 2 days after a Storm to have there drives plowed.


----------



## Clapper&Company

got to love them right steve?


whats the deal with this week with the snow?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;497824 said:


> Went out this morning and salted. It seemed colder today then all of last week for some reason. Well supposed to get a little something tonight into tomorrow. We will see. Hey kevin are you going to go and shovel for $20 an hour in PA? After doing that for a year before I started to plow for my old boss my hands can not take it anymore. Broke and jammed to many fingers in college playing ball. My hands stop working after awhile when outside...


haha nah idont think so and i broke like 3 fingers this falln doing clean ups. my blood flow to my fingers isnt what it used to be when i was little or maybe i was just stupid. i used to come in from outside and have to run my hands under cold water


----------



## f250man

What do u mean about the snow this week. we had a lot of it and you had none .


----------



## Clapper&Company

im hearing maybe snow this weekend


----------



## f250man

I just checked the nws and they said up to 1"during the day on Saturday. Thats all for us unless things change. Thats alright we will still go out and ride the Snowmobiles and go to the snowmobile show they are having here on Saturday.


----------



## Clapper&Company

cool...


I also heard talk about a big snow this upcoming week


----------



## f250man

They were not showing anything big on there yet but we will wait and see. So did you and bossman have lunch today?


----------



## Clapper&Company

nope no lunch today


----------



## f250man

I can't wait till Tuesday when my cable INTERNET gets hooked up I am so tired of this DSL it is so slow. I feel like I have dial-up still


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea i bet


----------



## f250man

I bet u have cable Internet already don't you post GOD.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nope just DSL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sheesh I hate drywall Doing some patching in my kids' bedroom where they love to drive the tonka trucks and the fire engine bed into the walls:realmad: It is so much fun I just want to scream, lolhttp://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F1%252F377%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZNxmk788MNUS/transport.swf


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Tom..., sounds like so much fun


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;498048 said:


> Sheesh I hate drywall Doing some patching in my kids' bedroom where they love to drive the tonka trucks and the fire engine bed into the walls:realmad: It is so much fun I just want to scream, lolhttp://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F1%252F377%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZNxmk788MNUS/transport.swf


I hear ya on that one. I have been putting off hanging the drywall in my kitchen. Not looking forward to taping, and mudding it


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;497974 said:


> I can't wait till Tuesday when my cable INTERNET gets hooked up I am so tired of this DSL it is so slow. I feel like I have dial-up still


my dsl is quick


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;498085 said:


> I hear ya on that one. I have been putting off hanging the drywall in my kitchen. Not looking forward to taping, and mudding it


i dno i got pretty sweet at mudding its painting i hate ahhhh and if i hang the drywall its tapped and mudded befor i call it a day


----------



## fordmstng66

I got pretty good at taping. I just re insulated most of my kitchen, and waiting for my helper for the drywall hanging. The sanding just makes a big mess.


I just dumped Time Warner for cable, and internet, and went with ATT Uverse. Big difference. Internet much better than cable modem, and picture way better than Time Warner ever was.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;498100 said:


> I got pretty good at taping. I just re insulated most of my kitchen, and waiting for my helper for the drywall hanging. The sanding just makes a big mess.
> 
> I just dumped Time Warner for cable, and internet, and went with ATT Uverse. Big difference. Internet much better than cable modem, and picture way better than Time Warner ever was.


if ur good at mudding u barely have to sand one coat u can leave it alittle low if need be but should be pretty close then a skim coat sand alittle bright light test it should be ready for paint corners r usally the hard part


----------



## fordmstng66

Thankss for the pointer, will help when i finish the kitchen. I am in the middle of finishing my moms basment from that flood, and the crappy part is i just cut drywall 3 feet up, and added new stuf, so it is harder for me to blend it in, but turned out ok for my little experience.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys this is plowsite not drywall site


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;498116 said:


> Thankss for the pointer, will help when i finish the kitchen. I am in the middle of finishing my moms basment from that flood, and the crappy part is i just cut drywall 3 feet up, and added new stuf, so it is harder for me to blend it in, but turned out ok for my little experience.


just make sure u leave the factory beveld edge on were ur going to join the new and old and leave 1/2 inch or so at the bottom iam sure u probably knew that thou. the bigger the mudd knife u use the smoother and thinner it will be


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;498120 said:


> Hey guys this is plowsite not drywall site


ooooo ronnie dont get ur knickers in a knot


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin, maybe you should get out of mowing and do drywall


----------



## fordmstng66

Clapper&Company;498120 said:


> Hey guys this is plowsite not drywall site


Sorry about that. I think Tom started it. LOL


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;498122 said:


> just make sure u leave the factory beveld edge on were ur going to join the new and old and leave 1/2 inch or so at the bottom iam sure u probably knew that thou. the bigger the mudd knife u use the smoother and thinner it will be


Thanks again for the pointers. It will make life easier.


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol its all good  Kevin must be reading the info online as hes typing


----------



## fordmstng66

Clapper&Company;498141 said:


> lol its all good  Kevin must be reading the info online as hes typing


lol...Less searching, and reading i have to do


----------



## Clapper&Company

That is true !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmstng66

Seems like you guys all know each other. My name is Mike, and i am from Willowick, just browsing around here while i am at work. It tends to get boring around here during the day.  I have been plowing in the area for about 10 years now, just as a sub contractor for the extra money, and to get me away from the old lady for a while at night. Oh yeah, and for the extra payup and  money


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well Mike, I'm Ron and I'm the post master around here LOL

I'm a full time snow plow guy, and part time landscaper LOL... I live, breath and eat snow & Ice mangement. Just ask tom, It could 98 and sunny in July, were drive by a place... most would say how would u like to mow that... not me i'm thinking about plowing LOL

O and I start working on snow stuff in June/July 

I'm a nut


----------



## fordmstng66

well with my old Ford i work on it all summer long getting ready for the snow. I love driving in snow storms for some reason, and plowing lets me do that. Hopefully i can put the plow on my new 2500HD this summer, and turn my Ford into a mud toy.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think I went past ur place with tom one day and he pointed u out not sure might of been some one else lol


----------



## fordmstng66

Green house on 305 with big ugly red ford, that would have been me. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Is it by a bend in the road??


----------



## fordmstng66

Yeah, on a main road also


----------



## Clapper&Company

Done the road from a Speedway and Arbys?


----------



## born2farm

watch out now that ron knows where you live hes gona stalk you..lol j/k


----------



## Clapper&Company

So not funny any more !!!!! Brock, you not longer can speak for the night!!

You can talk, just dont say anything...


----------



## RhinoL&L

man anotgher busy day here on plowsite. LOL come home to 2 or 3 pages to read. o welll i finally got through it so doesnt really seem like much is going on.

i havent heard what they are calling for here tomorrow. anyone know if mike is goign to the power show tomorrow? or if anyone here is going tomorrow?


----------



## f250man

Is someone getting his panties in a bunch. :waving:


----------



## f250man

Ron how did the calling hours go? And how is your dad doing ?


----------



## born2farm

ford dont thnk hes back yet


----------



## f250man

I see that. He dosen't respond to my post any way.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well Ronnie sounds like the Ohio stalker guy. LOL We all should call him at various times during the day all day till he gets pissed. Especially prank calls 

Kevin you should try the drywall thing, and insulation too. Insulation installers can make a good buck$$

Mike, hey I could come help with the kitchen if you ever want. I am decent a taping, mudding and all that crap. 

Steve, are we all well rested now?? Have you heard anything about this little one rollin thru?


----------



## f250man

I heard we could see an inch tomorrow but not much more. Ron said he saw a storm coming late next week we will see if it happens.


----------



## born2farm

i herd there could be a good amount of snow on friday.


----------



## Clapper&Company

IM BACK !!!!!!

I know every one missed me 

Steve, they went good, Dads fine thanks for asking


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn, Were coming down for the powershow on sunday!!!

Mike has tickets he said let him know who needs them and when.

Talked to JP hes good to go on sunday with us, were all going to eat at the roadhouse right down the road!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, you dont even want to play that game


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;498381 said:


> Shawn, Were coming down for the powershow on sunday!!!
> 
> Mike has tickets he said let him know who needs them and when.
> 
> Talked to JP hes good to go on sunday with us, were all going to eat at the roadhouse right down the road!!


sounds like i will be going to the powershow on sun. too! im in for the food after it too... if you guys want me to come.

ok well can you tell him i will need one then?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea i'll be calling you lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;498392 said:


> Yea i'll be calling you lol


ok sounds like a plan! LOL

where did they say were eatin at?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

nah i have hung a decent amout of drywall in my few short years. if landscaping ever fails for me i can fall back on my construction back ground. i am like a sponge thou i try and learn everything.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn tryed to call you but got ur voice mail


----------



## WALKERS

WHAT POWER SHOW!!!!!:bluebounc:bluebouncxysportxysport


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think it is in Columbus or something. Im not going though. Been snowing way too much around here for me to even consider leaving the area. Gotta stay where the money is What is going on Josh?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;498444 said:


> I think it is in Columbus or something. Im not going though. Been snowing way too much around here for me to even consider leaving the area. Gotta stay where the money is What is going on Josh?


tom what did u end up with up there


----------



## Clapper&Company

JOSH the powershow in cloumbus?

You want to go? Lunch is on us


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

What day Kevin??? LOL, I have had snow just about everyday since last Saturdaypayup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;498451 said:


> What day Kevin??? LOL, I have had snow just about everyday since last Saturdaypayup


total duh


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lemme see, I figured 13" on the big Sat nite/Sunday storm, cleaned up about 2" on Monday, Tuesday another 2-3", Wendesday actually nothing, Thursday 4" here, had 7" at my dad's in Perry, today just cleaned up some stuff and shot a lil salt. So about 22" total this past week Now I did a drive in Concord that had 3-3 1/2 feet of drifted snow on Sunday That was fun. How much did you get?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;498453 said:


> Lemme see, I figured 13" on the big Sat nite/Sunday storm, cleaned up about 2" on Monday, Tuesday another 2-3", Wendesday actually nothing, Thursday 4" here, had 7" at my dad's in Perry, today just cleaned up some stuff and shot a lil salt. So about 22" total this past week Now I did a drive in Concord that had 3-3 1/2 feet of drifted snow on Sunday That was fun. How much did you get?


lets see about 5 snow flakes saturday about an 2inchs tuesday and alittle yesterday so lets say 5 6 inchs this week


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea yea yea,


----------



## WALKERS

Ron I might be interested what is the details? You guys are going on SUN. How much are tickets? What time are you meeting? Who is all going? Where is lunch going to be White Castles? 
Tom
Nothing going on here been out for the dustings (4) is all. Need a good snow to see how long it will actually take us to get the entire route done. You have been busy that is good. I have enjoyed the time off thou. Getting alot of paper work and filing done. The wife has done most of it thou. (God love her). I have also got alot of Playstaion 2 hours racked up as well. LOL. I just love those shooting games. Takes the stress off. LOL. If I go the the show you better be there.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh.

Time depends on how much snow we get LOL

Bossman, Me, Shawn, JP and Mike for now

We got the tickets and lunch is at the roadhouse


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

KGRlandscapeing;498454 said:


> lets see about 5 snow flakes saturday about an 2inchs tuesday and alittle yesterday so lets say 5 6 inchs this week


LOL, Well that is better than nothing right?? Hows the truck holding up since it has been fixed?


WALKERS;498458 said:


> Ron I might be interested what is the details? You guys are going on SUN. How much are tickets? What time are you meeting? Who is all going? Where is lunch going to be White Castles?
> Tom
> Nothing going on here been out for the dustings (4) is all. Need a good snow to see how long it will actually take us to get the entire route done. You have been busy that is good. I have enjoyed the time off thou. Getting alot of paper work and filing done. The wife has done most of it thou. (God love her). I have also got alot of Playstaion 2 hours racked up as well. LOL. I just love those shooting games. Takes the stress off. LOL. If I go the the show you better be there.


At least you can salt a dusting. Still makes somepayup I wouldnt mind a little time off now, LOL. Plus we still got Feb-March to deal with. PS2, I dont have one. Im not much of a gamer, other than the ole Doom2 for the PC. Nothing like a good first person shooter!! I will try to be there, but no promises. Gotta see what this snow is gonna bring tomorrow/sunday


----------



## WALKERS

What is the "ROADHOUSE" Will there be there. Is it any good? I take it blue jeans and a shirt are more than adequate. LOL. J/K. Keep me informed.:waving:


----------



## WALKERS

Tom
Nothing relieves the stress like taking a little terroist head off at half mile away.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tx roadhouse?? Yea there be beer


----------



## WALKERS

Oh yes we have those down here those are great. Keep me informed still gotta run. I have to go save the world from terror. LOL.


----------



## Clapper&Company

will do josh


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Okay, Im off of here for the nite. This place has gotten boring lately


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL i know


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;498462 said:


> LOL, Well that is better than nothing right?? Hows the truck holding up since it has been fixed?
> 
> actually other then like 2 weeks ago having the check engine light come on and the truck go in limp mode knock on wood its been doing well. i had they guy i know whos the manager at monroe check the code it said air intake runner control sensor were like what the heck is that. cleard it and it hasnt come back on so who knows


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom if you are going down for the power show give me a call I might want to tag along if its not snowing. It has put down an inch so far here this morning.payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well looks like we be going out here soon snowing like hell out there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, its snowing here also... you could go down with me


----------



## f250man

That sounds like a plan if it an't snowing.


----------



## RhinoL&L

sounds like we have a pretty decent group going down now! haha maybe we all wil actually get to meet each other lol. 

not snowing al all here! maybe ill finish up my strobes today!:waving:


----------



## f250man

Will just have are meet and greet at the power show.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im not sure if I am going or not. Most likely not. Got too much going on here to be leaving. Too many irons in the fire, ya know? Got maybe an inch here too. Enough to do a little salt shakin Maybe if it is decent tomorrow and above 20 degrees, I am going to wash the truck. Plow has been strapped to it for a week and havent washed it in a week either. Cant even tell the truck is beige anymore, looks white/grey Well you guys have fun and take pics for me. One day I will be able to meet everyone


----------



## f250man

Thats cool Tom. My truck looks the same way but it has been to cold out to wash it. it will just freeze as fast as it hits the truck. :waving:


----------



## f250man

Well I'm getting ready to go to the snowmobile power show out here in Austnburg at Bucks inn. And Ron is out plowing and calling me. So everyone have a great day.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I swear Ronnie plows if he has a half inch of snow No wonder why he has no cutting edge left. He is just trying to play catch up with me and you Steve,lol. Im glad he is calling you. That keeps my phone quiet,LOL Have fun at the snowmobile show:waving:


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;498262 said:


> Well Ronnie sounds like the Ohio stalker guy. LOL We all should call him at various times during the day all day till he gets pissed. Especially prank calls
> 
> Kevin you should try the drywall thing, and insulation too. Insulation installers can make a good buck$$
> 
> Mike, hey I could come help with the kitchen if you ever want. I am decent a taping, mudding and all that crap.
> 
> Steve, are we all well rested now?? Have you heard anything about this little one rollin thru?


Tom
Thanks for the offer, i may just hit you up on that.


----------



## hammerstein

Clapper, how much snow is out there I am in Cleveland and getting ready to head out to Akron then Canton then Malvern and finish up in Alliance.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

hammerstein;498681 said:


> Clapper, how much snow is out there I am in Cleveland and getting ready to head out to Akron then Canton then Malvern and finish up in Alliance.


there isnt enough to bring ur blade with u thats all i can say


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hammerstrein, not a whole lot your be fine, Malvern and Alliance your be driving all around my area might be see me around town.

What brings you doen this area? Call me were hook up


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin, how did you know? LOL Suns out now, but ODOT was plowing also today so I dont want to hear it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;498730 said:


> Kevin, how did you know? LOL Suns out now, but ODOT was plowing also today so I dont want to hear it.


man i am a freakin weather monster i am like buddha all knowing


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL... well we got to work today some im happy

you get anything?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;498736 said:


> LOL... well we got to work today some im happy
> 
> you get anything?


ya ill wait alittle bit and then ill just drag it off later its real light maybe 1/2 inch little more


----------



## Clapper&Company

cool, sounds like fun


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;498833 said:


> cool, sounds like fun


today i get to make sparks


----------



## Clapper&Company

I make alot of them all the time


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;498849 said:


> I make alot of them all the time


yes i know we already established that


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL... You would too if you got pay to


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;498856 said:


> LOL... You would too if you got pay to


true cutting edge is only like 150 bucks


----------



## Clapper&Company

I can get the edge with bolt kit for $75.00


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;498859 said:


> I can get the edge with bolt kit for $75.00


well i was just guessin cause i havent bought one yet


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea...

Them guys that rag on me, are just mad, they dont have accounts like that 
- I love them lol


----------



## f250man

Hey Ron just got back in from snowmobiling what a blast. I have a big game dinner tonight with the hunting club I belong to. Out here in Madison. So I will call you when I get in from that and find out how to get to your place and when we are leaving so I can figure out when to leave my place. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok sounds good Steve !!!!!

Eat some for me too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## f250man

I will there is going to be deer, elk, wild boar, rabbit, bison, mule deer, moose, and your favorite fried ground hog with **** and skunk sauce. LOL xysport


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL.....

Ground hog isnt bad if you get it young.... all they eat is grass so there like a small cow lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;498875 said:


> I will there is going to be deer, elk, wild boar, rabbit, bison, mule deer, moose, and your favorite fried ground hog with **** and skunk sauce. LOL xysport


fit for a king or jed clampit


----------



## f250man

I have heard that. They say possium is good to but you an't going to see me eat it. I used to really like frog legs and snaping turtle stew.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea not sue on the possium LOL

Turtle is good..


----------



## f250man

I'm going to get going to shower and go to the dinner. Talk to you later.


----------



## Clapper&Company

later man....

Talked to Walker hes going to meet us down there


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Good surprise*

Woke up this morning and saw some snow out there. Did not look bad. Went out to check things for salting and ended up having to plow everything. It was a good surprise. 2 inches exactly and everyone was happy to see me. It was a good day. Real easy push and money in the bank. Cha Chingpayup!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;498890 said:


> Woke up this morning and saw some snow out there. Did not look bad. Went out to check things for salting and ended up having to plow everything. It was a good surprise. 2 inches exactly and everyone was happy to see me. It was a good day. Real easy push and money in the bank. Cha Chingpayup!!!!


ya 430 my truck was coverd but i was like nah ill have my eggs and kick back we didnt get much next year if i get some better accounts then ill salt so i can makes some cash on the dustings


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks like there was a few of use out pushing and salting this moring


----------



## stcroixjoe

i went out abot 5 this morning got to try the "new" v on some light snow worked pretty good its gonna take a few pushes to get used to it and the controller and i just bought the newer stlye off ebay so when that comes i think it will be alot easier


----------



## Clapper&Company

Vees are over rated... 

A 7.5 with wings will mover more snow then a 8' Vee in the scoop mod


----------



## VBigFord20

Where the hell is all this snow you all keep talking about? Here in North Royalton, which is traditionally known as the secondary belt, we have had squat. Today there was maybe an inch, it was not even worth putting the plow on, so I did not put the plow on.

At least I made some good money doing tile today. I have another store to do on weds. so that will be some more good money. Overall everything is slow for me right now so I hope I get a lot of concrete work this summer to make up for it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;498937 said:


> Vees are over rated...
> 
> A 7.5 with wings will mover more snow then a 8' Vee in the scoop mod


i am with u i am not in too the whole v thing


----------



## Clapper&Company

yep they are


----------



## stcroixjoe

i like it it does the job for me and plus i got a pretty good deal on it


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats good.... happy u like it


----------



## hammerstein

Clapper "Call me were hook up "

Not into hooking up with guys from the internet.

I have a ton of work in Akron / Canton and a few in your neck of the woods. I service that big blue building in Malven on 183 (not snow plowing), and then cut threw Minerva to get to my next account in Alliance. What the heck were you plowing or salting today? I did see one flake of snow come down but that was about it. Have you ever stopped to look at that Ford dump @ the dealership with the orange plow made down the street on it cant remember the brand but I know they are made in Minerva, drove past the place that make them with that stupid detour they had all last summer.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL...

The F550 yep / the dealer has a sweet flat bed, i'm looking at too.

That detour was stupid as hell !!

Big Blue building on 183, what is it called? can't think of it lol.

It was there this moring at 7am... might not be now but it was LOL
What do you service in Alliance? and you mow these or what?


----------



## mtople

*Its all my fault*

just wanted to say sorry the lack of snow is all my fault i finally put a plow on my 1006


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well shame on you LOL

Welcome to the site


----------



## hammerstein

I don't mow grass especially in the winter. Saw a landscape crew there at Colfor once last summer on a Saturday but I don't remember the company name. I go to Genie in Alliance.

I am not from that area but I know my way around some what, so the first time I went on that detour headed north and it took you into a little residential trailer park streets and then 1/2 way through, the detour signs were gone and you had to figure the rest out on you own. Not fun in a 20' Kenworth straight truck. Then after it was all over they had only repaved about 50' of the road, typical government job.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea..

Colfor would of been my buddy Total Lawncare.


----------



## f250man

Well guys looks like we got a good storm coming this week. They say it is to early to predict how much we will see if any.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its snowing here now not to badly but its flakeing


----------



## f250man

WOW we have 200 pages. Thanks to The Tom & Ron show.


----------



## born2farm

snowing lightly hear right now. hope it dont snow alot cuz i wanna go to the power show tommorrow amd test drive the truck i might get


----------



## Clapper&Company

OK its snowing here too.


Wheres JP & shawn??


----------



## Clapper&Company

*Every one going to the power show Steve & I will be there at 9am !!!!

We will be meeting Mike there and we got the Tickets !!!!

Afterwards were all going to go eat some where!!!

And We know where the free beer is at the show *


----------



## born2farm

well im off to bed..looks like we might get to plow before the power show tommorrow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well maybe an inch dropped total, thank goodness I have been at the bar since 930 or so. Oh my head is going to be big in the morning


----------



## f250man

What do you mean it will be big in the morning have you looked in the mirror lately. J/K with you Tom. Well I'm off to Ron's house to go to the power show.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;499247 said:


> What do you mean it will be big in the morning have you looked in the mirror lately. J/K with you Tom. Well I'm off to Ron's house to go to the power show.


its still snowing here i am not sure if i wanna spot check now or wait a little for the right befor church crowd


----------



## kashman

go out at 5:00 it'll be melted and dry by 6:00 .


----------



## kashman

so do any of us ohio guys golf? im out in the non winter at least 3 times a week let me know i play any were


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well we got about 1" went out and plowed and salted every thing open this moring and/or had to be.

Well got to do some things before steve gets here for the power show...

Hope he isnt still driving around lost  LOL


----------



## Metz

hey fellas- can anybody give me an update on lake erie's status? water temp? is it freezing? how much of it is freezing? etc? we get lake effect snow down here in y-town, but the local weather guys never talk about lake temp. we do get cleveland stations so once in a while i check what jeff tanchek from 19 has to say, seems to be the most knowledgable when talkin lake effect (as knowledgeable as a weatherman can be).
anyways, we got about 2 inches here so i'm headin out to push some snow before the cavs come onpayup maybe next year i'll get a salter and make cash like you guys!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

metzinger;499342 said:


> hey fellas- can anybody give me an update on lake erie's status? water temp? is it freezing? how much of it is freezing? etc? we get lake effect snow down here in y-town, but the local weather guys never talk about lake temp. we do get cleveland stations so once in a while i check what jeff tanchek from 19 has to say, seems to be the most knowledgable when talkin lake effect (as knowledgeable as a weatherman can be).
> anyways, we got about 2 inches here so i'm headin out to push some snow before the cavs come onpayup maybe next year i'll get a salter and make cash like you guys!


i dont think ur gonna see it freeze for awhile thou i havent really been watching it. i dont like liars so i just avoid the weather


----------



## kashman

metzinger;499342 said:


> hey fellas- can anybody give me an update on lake erie's status? water temp? is it freezing? how much of it is freezing? etc? we get lake effect snow down here in y-town, but the local weather guys never talk about lake temp. we do get cleveland stations so once in a while i check what jeff tanchek from 19 has to say, seems to be the most knowledgable when talkin lake effect (as knowledgeable as a weatherman can be).
> anyways, we got about 2 inches here so i'm headin out to push some snow before the cavs come onpayup maybe next year i'll get a salter and make cash like you guys!


well im right on the lake and it aint froze so the lake effect is still good 2 go


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is 100% froze over the western part of the lake, due to it being shallow like 20-30 feet versus 300-400 feet over the eastern side. And it has a small percentage of ice along the shoreline areas too. Otherwise that baby is open for businesspayup


----------



## OhioPlower

Hey metzinger I will sell you my salt spreader. Its in the for sale section on here.


----------



## kc2006

whoooweee. Got about an inch intown here and 2 or more over in youngstown, so we pushed everything (all churches so we wanted them clean). Squeeked in alil extra money! 

Theres been flurries all day here, hoping they pick up so we can go out again.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well great, just great. I pushed some of mine this morning. I figure the NWS is saying we could see heavy lake effect tuesday night, so why not try and push up my piles at a few places. They are pretty big and they would be losing parking spots real soon if I didnt. So I plow the lot down and have the truck in 4x4 and tow/haul. I am pushing and busting loose these frozen mountains. Get that done. Then I am driving around and my plow keeps leaking down quick. Im like ok now whats broke. Get out and look, cracked top cap Ok no biggie, got 5 of them spare laying around, LOL. So now my top cap is broke and at least have a break and a decent day to fix it. Stupid top cap


----------



## Young Pup

Talked to Shawn about an hour ago. They were going to go something to eat. I did not go cause I am sick. I basically have no voice, running a temp and chest is congested. Thought I better not get the rest of them sick with whatever the heck I got. And to think I was feeling better from the last bout going into the weekend. Maybe I should have gotten that flu shot. 

Guys Sorry I was not able to meet you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont feel bad JP, there were a few of us who didnt go,lol. Ron said you lost your voice singing karaoke at the gay midget bar last night, LMAO Hope you get better!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;499529 said:


> Dont feel bad JP, there were a few of us who didnt go,lol. Ron said you lost your voice singing karaoke at the gay midget bar last night, LMAO Hope you get better!!!


I guees he would know he was sitting right next me. :waving: Sucks about the cap on plow. good thing you have a sparre


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont wanna know about you guys and the gay midget bar. Im glad I have spare parts....ohhh wait I own a Meyer, I should have a whole spare plow LOL<img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_4_9.gif"


----------



## born2farm

well just got back from the power show....was gonna meet up with ron but i left the number layin on my desk and the one guy i walked up to that i thought was him looked at me like i was dumb so i didnt get to meet ron..lol now i got the number in my phone so im good to go.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;499547 said:


> well just got back from the power show....was gonna meet up with ron but i left the number layin on my desk and the one guy i walked up to that i thought was him looked at me like i was dumb so i didnt get to meet ron..lol now i got the number in my phone so im good to go.


see i have a a good memory and if not be like ron and call somebody who has the number u need. or get the number of somebody who has the number u need. or u can even go further then that but who knows if it will be right


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tom what the heck do u do too that thing?


----------



## born2farm

well i dont know ne body who has rons number..lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well, Just got home!!

We had alot of fun, Got to meet some of the crew..

Walked around everythhing checked out some sweet stuff !!!

Josh & I got to drink some nasty @$$ LOL

Went out to eat and got to see the manger yell at some black women for not paying when she walked in LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so my couzins E60h is havin issues keeps sinking down so am i lookin at a rebuild ?? or a new A valve??


----------



## Clapper&Company

Could be "A" its a cheap fix


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;499668 said:


> Could be "A" its a cheap fix


where is the cheapest place for parts


----------



## Clapper&Company

We buy from Evans down in akron/canton

Order them online !!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;499691 said:


> We buy from Evans down in akron/canton
> 
> Order them online !!!


cant no creditcard and i dont buy stuff off line and i dont buy things i gotta order either


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin, try Mill supply. 19801 Miles Road 216-518-5072. An A valve 3/8 stem is gonna run you 31.95 A 1/2 A valve is gonna be 43.16. But make sure the fluid is all set and the coil is good. Usually when they start to bleed down like that the top seal is junk and/or the packing cup is poop. Very, very easy job to do yourself though. You can download the full repair manual online from Meyer, its like 58 pages LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;499718 said:


> Kevin, try Mill supply. 19801 Miles Road 216-518-5072. An A valve 3/8 stem is gonna run you 31.95 A 1/2 A valve is gonna be 43.16. But make sure the fluid is all set and the coil is good. Usually when they start to bleed down like that the top seal is junk and/or the packing cup is poop. Very, very easy job to do yourself though. You can download the full repair manual online from Meyer, its like 58 pages LOL


my couzin just wants to tear in to the pump i am like hold on man ya i figured id go over to mill i just dont know what size yet i gotta look at the pump


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey guys had alot of fun at the show today! saw lots of sweet equipment and other stuff there! 

nice to meet some of you guys finally! 

i had fun and it was a fun day lol.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea shawn it was !!!

Still wish JP would of made it lol

Watching that lady get yelled out and dinner was funny too !!


----------



## f250man

Hey Shawn ,Josh, Mike and The Clap had a fun today at the power show glad I finally got to put the name with the faces. Will have to do it again. And Tom that plow and truck arn't a bulldozer.


----------



## f250man

Hey Shawn very nice Ford you bought there young man. FORD TOUGH.  Hey Brock we missed meeting you at the show.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea Steve it was a great time, next time they can come north to me neck of the woods 

Shawn yes nice truck


----------



## RhinoL&L

ron that was really funny! thought we might see something not as good as that.

steve- thanks for the comment! gotta love thgose fords!!!

really nice to put names with faces. we should have another greet sometime but get all the guys to come!

hope you feel better soon JP.


----------



## f250man

well i'm hitting the pillow after that 5 hour drive home see you guy later.


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha i dont balme you guys! especially steve. lots of driving for him today. 

im out too. talk to you guys later


----------



## Clapper&Company

yep night guys


----------



## born2farm

ya im gonna meet up with you guys next year if you go. hopefully by then ill have my own truck and plow to show off....lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea yea...

69 post count LOL

But u better catch up


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, the plow is not a bulldozer at all, more of a yellow paper weight, LOL. It just cant handle all the Chevy power My truck thinks it is a dozer though. Need to stick a plow on the front of it that can handle it. That and my sector and a-frame are poop too. But im too cheap to fix it right now.


----------



## WALKERS

Yes it was a good time. Glad to meet all of you as well. That was some DRAMA there. It funny how she said she was allready there with someone then to go and pay again and eat 4 more plates. LOL. I got home and took a nap.


----------



## f250man

Well good morning guys. I see they changed the forecast to rain the next couple of days and then some snow but it dosen't sound like alot


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh, 

yes it was LOL... I'l glad your all rested up !!!!! you can say the day again today now LOL

Steve, I think were still goin to end up with snow I hope


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

They will change the forecast 20 times in a day, lol. They are still talking about lake effect for tues night-wednesday though


----------



## Clapper&Company

yep, we willnt know in till it happens, Also as its going to warm up today I'm going to wash my trucks and Take off the plow and do some stuff like that.

Need to work on the flatbed some,, fun fun

Got alot of paperwork to do too... O joy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I gotta scrub mine today too. Looks pretty nasty, lol. What you gotta do to that thing now?? Seems like you are always working on that thing Paperwork, I thought you loved paperwork.....not I gotta get my invoices ready and out the door here soon too. Gotta get that $$$$ inpayup


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom you can't talk you were whining all winter about no snow. So let me complain about the rain. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey we can always fab up a squeegee to the plows and offer squeegee services, LOL. Cmon it is Ohio, winter doesnt last very long around here anymore. It always has to warm up and rain between snows


----------



## f250man

If we did that you would still break yours some how.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;500108 said:


> If we did that you would still break yours some how.


haha ya bull dozing water


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know. That stupid thing always breaks. I have always destroyed a Meyer in one way or another. But this one is definately by far my worst one ever. My brand new one I had was in the shop every two storms for stupid crap or warranty repairs.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hummm, Steve when Tom gets his new plow you want to take bets on how long it will take to brake??

Paper work aint bad, I got 3 days worth of run sheets to add to invoices, then I got to print out & Send invoices. Got to get all my tax stuff ready and all that fun stuff.

Should start working on spring stuff again too..


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;500116 said:


> I know. That stupid thing always breaks. I have always destroyed a Meyer in one way or another. But this one is definately by far my worst one ever. My brand new one I had was in the shop every two storms for stupid crap or warranty repairs.


then one i have no issues knock on wood its uallt the trucks i have issues with. the last truck was the only one i never had something go wrong with over then sliding in ot a tree and some lady stoppinf short and putting the front end of my truck in her trunk.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;500128 said:


> Hummm, Steve when Tom gets his new plow you want to take bets on how long it will take to brake??
> 
> Paper work aint bad, I got 3 days worth of run sheets to add to invoices, then I got to print out & Send invoices. Got to get all my tax stuff ready and all that fun stuff.
> 
> Should start working on spring stuff again too..


crap i gotta do that too if not i wont be cutting grass ill be sitting at home doing nothing


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey you guys can kiss my a$$!!!! Just need to quit using Meyer junk. Actually cleveland built junk, which makes me question the snowdogg. I have used a Western before, and not a lick of a problem.wesport And it was on a bigger truck than this one

I need to get back on the spring stuff trail again too!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL...

Well Got to go make breakfast I'll be back later


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom I would but I dont know where its been LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Gonna make me some pancakes??


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;500135 said:


> Hey you guys can kiss my a$$!!!! Just need to quit using Meyer junk. Actually cleveland built junk, which makes me question the snowdogg. I have used a Western before, and not a lick of a problem.wesport And it was on a bigger truck than this one
> 
> I need to get back on the spring stuff trail again too!!


the dude who plows the house next to me has an old western that seemd real quick like cycle rates i was like hmm which my meyer was that quick. and my friends dad he owns like 6 building and they have a bunch of fords with westerns keeps all of his trucks over 10 years puts a ton of miles on them and never had issues so i dno.


----------



## f250man

It's that big bad Chevy thats doing it. Its not the plow it is the plower. I give it one season with a new one. And I'll put money on that. Were just pulling your chain there little buddy.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey, im sorry I havent been plowing for 300 years like the rest of you. This is the first plow that I have had this many problems with. But again, it was a used plow on this truck before I bought it, so who knows what kind of lack of maintenance it received. The last Meyer I had the only issues were the big plug on the truck, went thru coils like underwear, and one controller. I must find the lemons out of the bunch


----------



## fordmstng66

Sorry to hear about the Meyers. I just love my Western, in the last 6 years all i have broken on it were a few fittings, lost a hose, and my plug on the plow side went bad. It will see my new HD for next season, hopefully by the end of this season.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That Western will look small on the front of that HD though. Definately need to grab a set of the prowings. I have never really heard much bad about Western plows


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yes Tom I'm making pancakes LOL come over and eat


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;500176 said:


> That Western will look small on the front of that HD though. Definately need to grab a set of the prowings. I have never really heard much bad about Western plows


Yeah i am hoping to poick some prowings up by the end of the year. They will help with one or two of my lots


----------



## kc2006

I have to call meyer's corp office today. Something deffinitly wrong with my plow. I mean I did piece it together and only have like 500 in it all, but the dang thing never gives me problems. I don't know what the heck is wrong with it. I keep hearing how theyre supposed to mess up every day, but the dang thing won't! It's really p'ing me off.


----------



## fordmstng66

kc2006;500247 said:


> I have to call meyer's corp office today. Something deffinitly wrong with my plow. I mean I did piece it together and only have like 500 in it all, but the dang thing never gives me problems. I don't know what the heck is wrong with it. I keep hearing how theyre supposed to mess up every day, but the dang thing won't! It's really p'ing me off.


Really sorry to hear about your problem.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt,

Your having the same problem I'm having with my 3 myers !!

Owell were live with it willnt we


----------



## kc2006

I guess I'm just going to have to get used to it. I tell ya, i hate that thing!!! lol i'm a bia

I actually do need to flush the fluid, the moldboard was sitting for like 3 or 4 years so the fluid in the rams were all nasty I think, so it doesn't hold an angle now and then (bump a curb or hit a hard drift and it pushes back).

But i'm sick as a dog at the moment so i'm not doing anything. I need to do my taxes  see how bad they're sticking it to me.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep. were have to LOL

Hope you feel better, Taxes are so fun


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;500265 said:


> I guess I'm just going to have to get used to it. I tell ya, i hate that thing!!! lol i'm a bia
> 
> I actually do need to flush the fluid, the moldboard was sitting for like 3 or 4 years so the fluid in the rams were all nasty I think, so it doesn't hold an angle now and then (bump a curb or hit a hard drift and it pushes back).
> 
> But i'm sick as a dog at the moment so i'm not doing anything. I need to do my taxes  see how bad they're sticking it to me.


it might not be fluid bad crossover relief valve or its set to light. this moron i plow for the city has a seem right from the middle of his drive all theway across the street thats like a 6 inch pot hole all the way across the road. enless the snow is deep i cant push it with out tripping the blade hard.


----------



## f250man

You guys have you plow some real snow like me and Tom do and see how those Meyers stand up to the abuse. I went to Carnegie body today and looked at the Western and Snow Dogg. And they all said out of everything they sell to buy a Western. They say they see less problems with them then other plows. I got to see a Snow Dogg vee in action nice plow but not yet proven.I really like the look of the Snow Dogg stainless to.


----------



## kc2006

I need to go through the whole pump. The pump is older, it was given to me by a friend, he just had it sitting in his shop. I took the caps off it to check the filters and i couldn't find any filters. He has a repair book for the 60's so i'm gunna read over it and replace some things in the pump.

I need to bring it to the clap and let him give it the clap over. I have no clue about the pumps, never owned a meyer before this.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;500276 said:


> I need to go through the whole pump. The pump is older, it was given to me by a friend, he just had it sitting in his shop. I took the caps off it to check the filters and i couldn't find any filters. He has a repair book for the 60's so i'm gunna read over it and replace some things in the pump.
> 
> I need to bring it to the clap and let him give it the clap over. I have no clue about the pumps, never owned a meyer before this.


ya networking is good but the only way ull learn is to tear in to it. taking stuff apart is never the hard part its getting it back together.


----------



## Clapper&Company

We could do do that Kurt LOL

You feeling any better?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;500286 said:


> We could do do that Kurt LOL
> 
> You feeling any better?


hey i thought giving things clap was bad? or is that only for people?


----------



## kc2006

lol not yet, its been oh about 15 mins since i said i was feeling like crap haha!

I'd do the work, just be nice to have an experienced eye helping. And we know he's had alot of experience if hes the clap  ew!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

Kurt, ween your feeling better were have to meet up for lunch, and were go over the pump together and show u whats going on with it


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;500289 said:


> lol not yet, its been oh about 15 mins since i said i was feeling like crap haha!
> 
> I'd do the work, just be nice to have an experienced eye helping. And we know he's had alot of experience if hes the clap  ew!


true and if u break something blame him and make him fix it. just make sure u wipe it off when ur done


----------



## WALKERS

Wow looks like everyone is on here today. Hey do you guys know where I can get toggle switch banks (Plate to hold them)? Thanks in advance.:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh how many u need and what u using them for?


----------



## kc2006

KGRlandscapeing;500291 said:


> just make sure u wipe it off when ur done


LMAO now thats funny!


----------



## f250man

I would not want anything from the Clap cause I heard you can't get rid of it. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Humm steve, you got rid of it LOL


----------



## WALKERS

Clap
Hey I need 5 or 6 bank something that looks decent in the truck. They will be running strobes, spreader and back up and salt spreader light.


----------



## f250man

Yea finally only took 2 weeks and a lot of vapor rub.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh, I know what to yo do then LOL

Stop saving the the USA and call me LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Now you just sound like JP


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WALKERS;500311 said:


> Clap
> Hey I need 5 or 6 bank something that looks decent in the truck. They will be running strobes, spreader and back up and salt spreader light.


i hope u have alot of power and fuse's for that


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh, I got the best set up for what you want to do!!

Kevin, thats what a fuse block is for


----------



## WALKERS

They will be set up on seperate switch all have in line fuses plus the truck has two batteries and oversize alternator. I have the spreader and strobes hooked up allready. The strobes have three switches on their own. It will be fine.


----------



## WALKERS

I will call you in a little bit.


----------



## kc2006

Not to get off subject, but I was looking at westerns site, I'm going with a western next year on whatever new truck I get. Why you ask? They have a video of a monkey hooking up their plow! Thats awesome! that right there sold me.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok i'll be waiting on it LOL

You much be getting ready to save some one from the towle heads lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL,,

They sold you on it cause they had Tom hooking up the plow?


----------



## kc2006

Ouch! Tom you gunna take that?


----------



## f250man

Sure he is. But all he is going to say is kiss his a**.


----------



## kc2006

maybe it feels good? I know i like it when you get a finger...nevermind


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL ROFLMAO Steve you are so right LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

why u guys gotta rag on tom like that what if this fine looking primate was my little sister. sure shes ugly now. but look at how i turn out. ok bad example but u get the point


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;500316 said:


> Now you just sound like JP


And what is your point? I told you that stuff works. You should have seen the crap that I was coughing up this morning. I need to go get some rubitussin for the cough and try to get the rest of the stuff up too.


----------



## f250man

Kurt sounds like you have issues there bud. Hey JP glad you are feeling better. I see the vapor rub worked. We missed you yesturday.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;500351 said:


> Kurt sounds like you have issues there bud. Hey JP glad you are feeling better. I see the vapor rub worked. We missed you yesturday.


It is definitely working that is for sure. I am going to keep using it for the next couple of days too. I would say I feel about 50 percent today up from about 0 yesterday. All I want to do is sleep.

Sounds like you guys had a good time too. Where did you guys go eat at?


----------



## f250man

We went to old town. Right on 111th


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp yea we missed you


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP yea we did have fun


----------



## Young Pup

Never heard of that place.


Just doing some reading on another forum and it sounds like I missed some weather updates. Looks to be interesting Tues night into Weds morning and then again Thursday night into Friday.


----------



## Young Pup

Ron you did not torture Shawn to bad did you?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Humm like what?


----------



## f250man

We would have had more fun if the Clap could behave him self. Just messing around with you Clap. You know your my buddy. JP its that all you can eat buffet.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP no we didnt... we were good... he was to busy dooling over the Skol girls


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, well we couldnt talk to any one cause josh keep telling them they needed tic tacs


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;500365 said:


> JP no we didnt... we were good... he was to busy dooling over the Skol girls


Oh man, I bet he is telling stories today at school then.


----------



## f250man

I'm aloud to look cause I didn't touch


----------



## kc2006

Lol i dont have issues, its a proven fact about playing...nevermind again lmao.

Hey whats this wonder drug you guys are taking? I have a wicked cold mixed with some sinus issues, what are you guys taking?


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;500364 said:


> We would have had more fun if the Clap could behave him self. Just messing around with you Clap. You know your my buddy. JP its that all you can eat buffet.


Oh boy did you guys leave anything there? Did Ron take some out in his pants pockets for the ride home? lol


----------



## f250man

No Ron was acting on his best behaver. I was surpised how good he was after the way he acts on here. He wasn't aloud any


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;500370 said:


> Lol i dont have issues, its a proven fact about playing...nevermind again lmao.
> 
> Hey whats this wonder drug you guys are taking? I have a wicked cold mixed with some sinus issues, what are you guys taking?


Are you congested too? Sounds like what I have. I am using a vapor rub from Ironton Ohio that my Grandmother had when she lived there. Don't have it front of me but I will get the name for you later on. It is great, opens up the sinues and I put it on b4 before going to bed. Loosens the flim and everything up too.


----------



## Young Pup

So we are blaming it on the alcohol. I thought that is the way he was all time lol


----------



## Young Pup

If yoiu guys need a laugh. Go to the off topic section and read Men Strike back. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

What !!!????

I was good the whole day... No its the way I was all the time LOL

The only bad thing was, we had to go 20miles pass mansfelid to get on RT 71, since the ramp was closed due to a crash


----------



## f250man

And Ron caused that crash cause his vapor rub fell out the window when he was putting it on. LOL :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

Not funny I thought it was that lady that lost her chew can on the ramp !!


----------



## f250man

You are right the chew and the vapor rub made a slick situation and if we had a salt spreader we could have helped out.


----------



## Young Pup

Hey now don't be busting on that vapor rub.Maybe Ron't transmisson was still laying in the road from his last adventure down this way. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep we could of !!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP thats not even funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## f250man

I think it was caused by a guy driving a Chevy bulldozer with a Meyers plow on it


----------



## Clapper&Company

Really ?? How did that cause the crash?


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP Can I please get my updated Post info??

Thanks


----------



## f250man

He ran into the curb and the cap came off and it spilled plow fluid all over.


----------



## Clapper&Company

OO LOL I see now !!!!!

What a bad deal that would be


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;500391 said:


> JP thats not even funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The heck it wasn't. had me lmao


----------



## Young Pup

NO YOU CANNOT NOT


Clapper&Company;500405 said:


> JP Can I please get my updated Post info??
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL... well I didint think so, but ok!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

*Why NOT JP??*


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;500416 said:


> *Why NOT JP??*


To much thinking to do on it right now. Brain not funcitiong very well. Will try later on and heck by then you might be at 2000


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL... well If you keep talking maybe i'll make it lol


----------



## f250man

He sure will be if we keep posting to him.


----------



## Clapper&Company

You think?


----------



## Young Pup

We better not give him any more ammo then. He might just have to stop posting then.


----------



## Clapper&Company

No I willnt stop posting.... I'll just post to my self LOL


----------



## Young Pup

You will get the same answer then you talk to youself at home.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea I bet your right


----------



## Young Pup

Well, it is about time for nap. Can't wait till I am feeling better. Check back later on and Ron don't talk to yourself to much. It is always the same anwer.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok JP I willnt.... Happy napin


----------



## kc2006

I got a new thing for sinus or cold issues.

I went in the garage and snorted some fluid film in each nostrile. OMG burns like hell but does the snot roll after that!


----------



## f250man

I bet it dose. I heard if you snort salt water that helps with your sinus to.


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol... a u for real?


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey guys this is kind of off topic but o well! 

i am looking at putting together a price sheet for all of my customers instead of giving them a flyer with a list of services. i think i might get more business if i givce them a price sheet for all services. what do you guys do? do any of you guys have something like that that i could take a look at?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn.. what u talking about?? Im sure I got one lol just clear up what ur asking


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;500499 said:


> Shawn.. what u talking about?? Im sure I got one lol just clear up what ur asking


like i want to give my customes a sheet that has prices for mulch, weeding, edging, mowing, spring / fall clean up, leaf removal, snow removal. then they have quotes for all of my services. does that help?


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea I understand


----------



## f250man

Hey Shawn he is a little slow you have to give more to go on. How was school? And did you read the 4 pages from today


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;500502 said:


> like i want to give my customes a sheet that has prices for mulch, weeding, edging, mowing, spring / fall clean up, leaf removal, snow removal. then they have quotes for all of my services. does that help?


if u do compile one id like to see it i am in the process of putting together a flyer but i keep beating my head on the desk i am like will this even help or look right


----------



## Clapper&Company

I just talked to shawn... hes got a email on the way with what he needs lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;500508 said:


> I just talked to shawn... hes got a email on the way with what he needs lol


what did u send him?


----------



## Clapper&Company

What we use


----------



## RhinoL&L

steve- school was ok. glad im home now! LOL

yeah definetly didnt like reading 4 pages before i get to where everyone is. i hear ya kevin im looking for more ways to advertise and get some more business.

youve got an mail ron


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow you guys really have no lives!!!!!!!!! Gotta pick on the guy that isnt around to even defend himself And yes I can only tell you to kiss my a$$ because that is about all I can get away with on here I think you are all mad because I am dissing your beloved yellow turd plows. Dont worry because I wont have one after this season. Then I will be saying how great my Boss or Snowdogg is!!!! Havent made up my mind yet on which one to go with

So the pump is fixed. I got the top cap off and then peered inside....yuck!!!!!!!!!! That thing was disgusting in there. Took the lift ram out and almost fell over. The bottom o-ring looks like someone got hungry and ate a chunk out of it. The packing cup was almost gone and the junk inside was bad. Then I got to taking it apart and my lift ram looks well aged and pitted. So off to the parts place. Master seal kit, lift ram and all the goodies. Man was that $$$$$. Got it all flushed and put back together. It works so much better and smoother now. That new lift ram looks 100x better than the original one. So I am ready to use my bulldozer again next snow. If you wanna see me be a dozer, hand me a skid for the day


----------



## born2farm

dang snow melting:realmad: o well i thnk were gonna get somehing good friday


----------



## Clapper&Company

Wow Tom glad you got it done LOL

Kevin- If you need something let me know i


----------



## VBigFord20

Did any of you actually do anything today? I think clap made more posts in one day then I have in a season. (+1)

With price sheets, do you say $X amount for so many yards or what? I have never been a fan of stuff like that because while half the jobs may be real similar and can be priced the same, there is always some real odd ball crap out there that requires a lot of additional time or BS. 

I know what I charge a linear foot for retaining walls on average, but when people want real heavy blocks or a weird design, I change my prices. Plus I would rather talk to people in person. Sometimes numbers on a sheet look high until you make them understand what is involved.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;500526 said:


> Wow Tom glad you got it done LOL
> 
> Kevin- If you need something let me know i


i could use the same thing u sent shawn if u dont mind and ronnie what dose ur quote or bid sheet look like for mowing i havent heard from my couzin today so i dont know what he did today about his plow i am sure he just took the blade off and next snow hes gonna be like dam i didnt fix that


----------



## Clapper&Company

I can hook u up Kevin send me a email


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nico LOL i hear you on the post LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Has anyone heard of some significant snow thursday night into friday. Accuweather is calling for 7" thursday night but doesn't have an amount yet for friday, I can only hope this is right!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think were get alot of it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont know, I dont check the weather much. They are talking decent lake effect tomorrow night into wednesday when the cold front rolls in. But we shall see


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea looks like we could see some tuesday night too!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;500565 said:


> yea looks like we could see some tuesday night too!


weather channel is calling for 1-2 but accuweather is callign for .2" That makes you wanna become a weather man!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

well yesterday was a 30% chance of snow it snowd most of the morning here thats 30%??? whats a 100% look like


----------



## Snow-Kid

hey all just seen we might have a chance at seeing some snow this week might get to go out and play. Elwer I saw your 4-wheeler and blade down at your grandma's was going to stop but didn't see you out.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500576 said:


> hey all just seen we might have a chance at seeing some snow this week might get to go out and play. Elwer I saw your 4-wheeler and blade down at your grandma's was going to stop but didn't see you out.


Ya that was my brother, i'm too busy with tax stuff to be out...i posted the final pictures, its in the commercial section!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep Yep looks like snow


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea just seen the pics looks good how does it work for ya


----------



## Snow-Kid

All of the guys that went to the power show in Columbus how was it? lot of vendors?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500582 said:


> yea just seen the pics looks good how does it work for ya


Its gonna take a while to get used to the winch. We always reach for the handle that was for manual lift or hit the wrong way for the winch. Takes a little extra time changing the postion then it is on our straight blade, but not too much. With little snow it will work really well in the scoop postion because you don't loose anysnow. I used our straight blade one then to just go around the edge of the drives because its easier to control, expecially at my grandma's which is all curves.


----------



## Clapper&Company

powershow was good


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea your grandma's drive looks like it would be a pain to plow with a truck


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;500590 said:


> powershow was good


A man of few words, no wonder your almost at 2000


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea this is the first year in a while i didn't get to go down to it. I would really like to go to the show down at the fairgrounds in Louisville ky


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500595 said:


> yea your grandma's drive looks like it would be a pain to plow with a truck


Defiantly, and the grass is above the drive so when its not frozen, like almost the whole winter, it takes chunks of grass up, owell she'll pay to fix it in the spring payup but there is plenty of room to push the snow, right into the pond works pretty well


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yep, of you guys keep talking i'll make it there tonight 

Why dont u guys talk on here much?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Snow Kid u need to join snow pushers LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;500600 said:


> LOL yep, of you guys keep talking i'll make it there tonight
> 
> Why dont u guys talk on here much?


Because you can't get a word in with you and tom!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL well maybe so.

u need to talk ur buddy in to trukz


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;500604 said:


> Because you can't get a word in with you and tom!


haha he has a point try talkin on the phone with both of them ronnie dose more of the talkin thou


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid, your name is brent right? Hope thats right. Hows you building/ house coming that you had pictures on here of?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont even talk on here as much. I am like 400 posts behind Ron now. But you will have that when you actually have work to do when it snows for a week!!! J/K Ron, lol But if you went and looked at his actual worthwhile meaningful posts, he would have 30


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;500606 said:


> LOL well maybe so.
> 
> u need to talk ur buddy in to trukz


I'd rather try talking him into trading plowing equipmet  but that would never happen


----------



## born2farm

nice v plow elwer..wanna build one for my mower..lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOW Kevin thanks LOL


Tom, I got more then 30 !!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;500619 said:


> nice v plow elwer..wanna build one for my mower..lol


Well we have enough steel to make probably 5 more! and we only had around $50 in it. Well plus the winch of course


----------



## Clapper&Company

Brock here build you one for $250.00 pluse the cost of the lift


----------



## Snow-Kid

Clapper&Company;500601 said:


> Snow Kid u need to join snow pushers LOL


I have a account on trukz I will have to join snow pushers just saw the link. Right now I am hauling a load from yellowknife to minniapolis so when i get there I will sign up.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok sounds good


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;500405 said:


> JP Can I please get my updated Post info??
> 
> Thanks


Ok here you go 946 posts since 1000

22.523809 posts per day since

Keep it up and you will be at 2000 by midnight tonight. Dang Ron YOu need to get a life. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I know JP

What happen It wasnt long ago I didnt post much, must be something about 2008!! LOL

At this rate what will I be at by next year? LOL


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500615 said:


> I'd rather try talking him into trading plowing equipmet  but that would never happen


You can take it but u can take the payments to  
Actually I might be selling my truck this spring to get a crewcab 
The building is coming along slowly waiting on concrete to go in


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

So what is everyone having for dinner tonite?? I am having jumbalaya rice with polska kielbasa in it Good stuff and makes me fart quite alot. Be some good ice melter, LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500652 said:


> You can take it but u can take the payments to
> Actually I might be selling my truck this spring to get a crewcab
> The building is coming along slowly waiting on concrete to go in


Dang, one year too early or i'd buy it. I'm planing on buying the truck i drive now this summer and when i graduate next year buy a new ford with plow.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;500502 said:


> like i want to give my customes a sheet that has prices for mulch, weeding, edging, mowing, spring / fall clean up, leaf removal, snow removal. then they have quotes for all of my services. does that help?


Why oh Why oh Why would you want to do that? What happens if you pick up a new customer and decide that your prices are too low? They say Oh we have a copy of your price sheet and this what it says? That is what I am going to pay you. You then have to either honor that sheet or say sorry I cannot do it for that sheet. Then your name will become someone that won't honor his price list.

What happens if the price of mulch goes up midseason? What about continue gas prices rising? What about faster leave removal service cause of the equipment you pick up? Snow removal, don't even get me started on pricing for that. A typical drive is not going to be the same as one that is steep, winding and to say the least narrow.

So don't put out your prices for all to see. Just list your services and prices can be discussed at time of estimate being given.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Not sure yet!!!

Thinking about going out dinner for some jumbalaya rice with polska kielbasa in it


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;500658 said:


> So what is everyone having for dinner tonite?? I am having jumbalaya rice with polska kielbasa in it Good stuff and makes me fart quite alot. Be some good ice melter, LOL


Me, I am going to try to eat some pork and other goodies. But I am not sure if I will be able to eat all of what I want.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

For sure JP. There is no reason at all what so ever to list your prices. What if your competition gets ahold of that list? Then next thing you know you are losing half of your customers to them I would list my services, free estimates...if you do that, and like a 10% discount or some crap for early sign-up. Never Never Never list prices.

Ron are you being serious?? Or just being funny about eating what I am, LOL?

JP, a good porkchop is always good!!


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;500651 said:


> LOL I know JP
> 
> What happen It wasnt long ago I didnt post much, must be something about 2008!! LOL
> 
> At this rate what will I be at by next year? LOL


See how many days are left in the year and mutiply that by 22.3 or whatever I posted and add it to your current total


----------



## Clapper&Company

No Jp thats not what hes talking about::


He wants a sheet that he can change for each site:

But that says:

Mowing : nhndnfnhionbdsjgfisnjgrfisndfgujfjdnjgbrosnbrefgbiodishniofgiofjdiprjgioiohjnregiohnfdisdjfergfdiohjgrhndeiorwgujfhndeiorwgfndeiorngifdhneiporgpifjeriouhbgfdpisjipgrhepiwhjergiothnfpijgiofhepirtgpihjeripogpirhngpifpiiii

$ 25.50 cut

Mulch:
efwngietrfiodpigtpifdsiptgoirdshnogbtifdnhsfgtrpiofdhnsrgbtifdsiogtrfpdjpigntrfpidwfipgvbgfvpidhneoprgifhndspijgoifdnbspirngpifdjsepirgrf

$ 450.00

Sp Clean up:
fdngbikhndsijgiotfdiigfdoperjgiohnrewojgitrnfdojngtifdhnsopjgfvdnsifnbigtfdnigbtfdipngti

gbifdshnfgiotjnfdpinhiptjreirtng
bgteiuwniobn

$ 23.95

Pet Wast Clean up:
kgfvbifndhfibfdisnfgrbfdionfiotgnfdrfgvb ]

9.95

ECT

see what i mean


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500659 said:


> Dang, one year too early or i'd buy it. I'm planing on buying the truck i drive now this summer and when i graduate next year buy a new ford with plow.


you mean your dad is going to let you buy a ford ha ha J/K That is good to hear sounds like your business is doing good


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;500671 said:


> For sure JP. There is no reason at all what so ever to list your prices. What if your competition gets ahold of that list? Then next thing you know you are losing half of your customers to them I would list my services, free estimates...if you do that, and like a 10% discount or some crap for early sign-up. Never Never Never list prices.


Bingo, especially me. lol Remember you are in my part of town too. Just kidding with you Shawn, I would never to do that to you or someone else.


----------



## VBigFord20

+1

Playing catch up


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think you guys are blowing this out of the water !!!1

I know what the kids talking about


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500675 said:


> you mean your dad is going to let you buy a ford ha ha J/K That is good to hear sounds like your business is doing good


I'll be 18, I can do whatever i want lol but he WILL NOT let me put a plow on the truck now. Because our ffa just got st johns old school truck and had a plow in it, well it never gets used so i could probably buy it off of them.


----------



## Young Pup

What he wants a work sheet? That is not what I got out of his posts 4 pages back, He was going to list on a flyer what his prices were. And pass them out throughout the neighborhood. I am not blowing anything out of portion acccording to what I read.


----------



## Clapper&Company

No all he has is a flyer, and he wants a work sheet to give as a bid


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;500498 said:


> hey guys this is kind of off topic but o well!
> 
> i am looking at putting together a price sheet for all of my customers instead of giving them a flyer with a list of services. i think i might get more business if i givce them a price sheet for all services. what do you guys do? do any of you guys have something like that that i could take a look at?


Here Ron, here is his first post.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500685 said:


> I'll be 18, I can do whatever i want lol but he WILL NOT let me put a plow on the truck now. Because our ffa just got st johns old school truck and had a plow in it, well it never gets used so i could probably buy it off of them.


Yea the truck you drive know is a nice truck to nice to beat up plowing


----------



## Clapper&Company

I understand what he said, but thats not what he wants LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500699 said:


> Yea the truck you drive know is a nice truck to nice to beat up plowing


Ya i know that, I spent 3 and a half hours on it yesterday cleaning it and it wasn't taht dirty, and look now, its raining. Do you have any idea what your truck is worth, like what you would sell it for?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats what happens when wash them LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;500707 said:


> Thats what happens when wash them LOL


and buff and wax


----------



## Clapper&Company

That sucks


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500703 said:


> Ya i know that, I spent 3 and a half hours on it yesterday cleaning it and it wasn't taht dirty, and look now, its raining. Do you have any idea what your truck is worth, like what you would sell it for?


I really have no idea how much it is worth but would like to get $22,000-$24,000 out of it. Had it for 3 years and just hit 20,000 miles


----------



## Young Pup

Quote:
Originally Posted by RhinoL&L 
hey guys this is kind of off topic but o well!

*i am looking at putting together a price sheet for all of my customers instead of giving them a flyer with a list of services. *i think i might get more business if i givce them a price sheet for all services. what do you guys do? do any of you guys have something like that that i could take a look at?

Why would you want to give out a work sheet to your customers with your prices? I bolded where he said what he was going to do. You never give a work sheet to customers. That should be only for your use to figure out the costs. Then if you do, you don't show the costs of materials cause you up those to make money off of it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500712 said:


> I really have no idea how much it is worth but would like to get $22,000-$24,000 out of it. Had it for 3 years and just hit 20,000 miles


You buy it new? it is a diseal isnt' it? Mine is a 04 with 20,000 now but it literaly sat for almost a year after my grandma died.


----------



## Snow-Kid

now i know who to see when we get no rain in the summer just call elwer and have him detail his truck and it will rain ha ha


----------



## Clapper&Company

I understand that

But i'm telling you what he wants to do.


----------



## Young Pup

I understand about the work sheet. But, to advertise you don't need to give out a work sheet to get business. A work sheet is only good when you go to give a quote. Then you can tell them you will figure the cost and get it back to them. You don't want that out there cause prices can change from week to week or day to day.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500719 said:


> now i know who to see when we get no rain in the summer just call elwer and have him detail his truck and it will rain ha ha


Didn't work. I did my impala atleast once a week this summer and then it would just get dusty so i took the blower and blew off the dust. If i waxed it then the dust would just blow right off.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500718 said:


> You buy it new? it is a diseal isnt' it? Mine is a 04 with 20,000 now but it literaly sat for almost a year after my grandma died.


Yea I got it new in October of 05 up in Toledo. Yep it is a diesel. Just want something with more room to put all of my crap


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;500721 said:


> I understand that
> 
> But i'm telling you what he wants to do.


Well, he needs to be discouraged from passing that out. JMO but that info should not be out there for potential customers and the competition to get it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Prices dont change that much, where you should have to change your prices like that !

Also he wants to use this as a bid sheet.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, we all have different thoughts about business practices. So if wants to give it to his customers then that is fine.Just beware that if his prices change, and another potential customer gets ahold of it then he has an obligation to either honor those prices or loose that potential customers. jmo and you are going to tell me that gas prices don't change, where you mulch prices can change as well due to delivery fees increasing to the supplier and all. Come on be realistic. 

I have to try to eat. Hopefully Shawn will do the right thing.


----------



## Clapper&Company

But the prices will be diffent for every jobsite


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;500734 said:


> But the prices will be diffent for every jobsite


Not if he has the same prices on the job sheet he passes out to his customers. Common sense man tells me he plans on passing this out to all of his customers. How can he change his prices if he has already given them a price sheet.

I am outta here.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500725 said:


> Yea I got it new in October of 05 up in Toledo. Yep it is a diesel. Just want something with more room to put all of my crap


Would you get a new plow if you got a new truck?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nah nah JP, your too sick to understand lol


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500736 said:


> Would you get a new plow if you got a new truck?


I don't know I doubt it my plow is only 3 years old. If I would I would just get a new poly because I will not go to steel again and i have the biggest poly v boss makes.


----------



## Snow-Kid

elwer you will have to go to 4 wheel jamboree and tug a truck this year and get that truck of yours dirty:redbounce


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500746 said:


> I don't know I doubt it my plow is only 3 years old. If I would I would just get a new poly because I will not go to steel again and i have the biggest poly v boss makes.


Why don't you like the steel ones? BTW your a senior now


----------



## f250man

Dam guys I leave for a while after 4 pages and come back and there is 5 more for me to catch up on. Ron you better stop picking on him he my just kill you. LOL  I just had stuff shells for dinner. And Tom I looked at the Snow Doggs today and they said I should stay away for the first year so they can work the bugs out. I do like how it is so easy to mount on and off no bending over to pin it. And they felt the same about the Boss if it quits how do you get it home. So I see a Western in my future.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500752 said:


> Why don't you like the steel ones? BTW your a senior now


ha ha just saw that. Paint won't chip or flake off and snow slides rite off and snow has a hard time sticking to it


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500751 said:


> elwer you will have to go to 4 wheel jamboree and tug a truck this year and get that truck of yours dirty:redbounce


My parents would killlllll me lol I can't even put different exaust on it and its too nice to plow with so why would i want to just tear it up mudding? I was going to tell you when you mentioned it ealier that I went to louisville last year for the expo, got myself a tanaka long handled trimmer, because i'm short


----------



## Snow-Kid

was the expo a good one to go to? my buddy and i are talking about going to it this year.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, Ifyou want a new western I can get you a hell of a deal on a brand new ployplow


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500759 said:


> My parents would killlllll me lol I can't even put different exaust on it and its too nice to plow with so why would i want to just tear it up mudding? I was going to tell you when you mentioned it ealier that I went to louisville last year for the expo, got myself a tanaka long handled trimmer, because i'm short


haha you will have to go to tug a truck with me this year I am not going to pull but it is a good time and there are a couple of guys from delphos that pull out there


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500762 said:


> was the expo a good one to go to? my buddy and i are talking about going to it this year.


It was very educational to me since last year was my first mowing. Defiantly a lot of stupid things i wouldn't buy. I'd say it was worth it because the trip is a tax right off and got over 100 dollars off the trimmer because it was a display. Coudn't do much outside because it was all mud, they halled much and plywood in but i was still nasty. Alot of free info and i got to check out how some of the other types of equipment were made.


----------



## f250man

They don't make a poly in the pro plus. Just steel but let me know how much for the 8' poly.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500766 said:


> haha you will have to go to tug a truck with me this year I am not going to pull but it is a good time and there are a couple of guys from delphos that pull out there


If its on a friday, saturday, or sunday night then i can't go because i'm stuck making pizza's


----------



## f250man

Well Ron off to class. I will check back later to see if you hit 2000 post yet and have to read 4-5 more pages to get cought up.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

f250man;500777 said:


> Well Ron off to class. I will check back later to see if you hit 2000 post yet and have to read 4-5 more pages to get cought up.


only 4-5...lets try for more than that!


----------



## Snow-Kid

yep its on those nights you still work at the point out west by killbros.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500782 said:


> yep its on those nights you still work at the point out west by killbros.


Yep, i landed that job by mowing for them. I only work the weekends during the busy hours.


----------



## RhinoL&L

wow you guys have been going at it on here.

JP i think i posted what i wa thinking about in the wrong way. i guess what i am thinking about is goiong around to all of my existing customers and looking at the property and coming up with a quote for all of my services, for that particular customer. then i can give that to them when i contact them about this years services. i would only be doing this for existing customers, thought it might be a good way to upsell some more of my services?  maybe im wrong? all im trying to do is get some more work this year... i would like to do more landscape stuff and keep around the same number of lawncare customers, maybe pick up 5 more or so. what suggestions do you have?


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Steve, call me later i'll fill you in on the plows !!!

I might buy a few to have them!!


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500784 said:


> Yep, i landed that job by mowing for them. I only work the weekends during the busy hours.


who plows out there for them


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn what you just posted was what I though you were talking about LOL

I like when I'm right...We do it all the time and it works out good !!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Cleaned the truck and plow today.It was finally warm enough that it would not freeze a second after I sprayed it down. Took everything out of the bed and inside and cleaned her up real nice and parked her in the shop so she doesnt get dirty tomorrow when it rains here. Hey ron. you only like 30 some away from 2000 Posts. big day tonight or tomorrow. when is it going to happen???prsport


----------



## RhinoL&L

ok ron. 

What do you other guys thikn about it, JP? i know of another company around here that does it? if any of you guys have other ideas that would help me get some more business feel free to post them up!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500789 said:


> who plows out there for them


Derek told me that it was split between dean bowersock and some teman guy. One of the first snows nobody plowed and some guy that drives his tractor around town came out and did a half *** job, but he asked us to move our cars. I think that i could handle it next year with 4-wheelers. If i would of though about it earlier in the year i could of proabaly gotten you the lima kfc because they had nobody.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Arron, I dont know LOL

Were see what happens

Calling for some snow tuesday night and Thursday night


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500795 said:


> Derek told me that it was split between dean bowersock and some teman guy. One of the first snows nobody plowed and some guy that drives his tractor around town came out and did a half *** job, but he asked us to move our cars. I think that i could handle it next year with 4-wheelers. If i would of though about it earlier in the year i could of proabaly gotten you the lima kfc because they had nobody.


you mean the guy on the john deere? I was treated by talking to him last summer he is something else if you see him coming to talk to you go the other way haha. I alway thought the guy that owns lawnrus plowed those.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500801 said:


> you mean the guy on the john deere? I was treated by talking to him last summer he is something else if you see him coming to talk to you go the other way haha. I alway thought the guy that owns lawnrus plowed those.


John from lawnrus actually helped me get started. He did it two years ago but he go into it with them, kevin moore (i think) did it last year, i did it last and this year. But john from lawnrus said he never plowed for them. That dean and teman always did it. I don't know lol all i know is that i am incharge of mowing.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500805 said:


> John from lawnrus actually helped me get started. He did it two years ago but he go into it with them, kevin moore (i think) did it last year, i did it last and this year. But john from lawnrus said he never plowed for them. That dean and teman always did it. I don't know lol all i know is that i am incharge of mowing.


haha at least you know what you are suppose to do


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500811 said:


> haha at least you know what you are suppose to do


thats what is important, i heard though that that kfc in delphos and lima will be closing this year. They would have to do a half million renovation and you just can't do that and make money in delphos.


----------



## Clapper&Company

well off to eat 

Be back later


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;500785 said:


> wow you guys have been going at it on here.
> 
> JP i think i posted what i wa thinking about in the wrong way. i guess what i am thinking about is goiong around to all of my existing customers and looking at the property and coming up with a quote for all of my services, for that particular customer. then i can give that to them when i contact them about this years services. i would only be doing this for existing customers, thought it might be a good way to upsell some more of my services?  maybe im wrong? all im trying to do is get some more work this year... i would like to do more landscape stuff and keep around the same number of lawncare customers, maybe pick up 5 more or so. what suggestions do you have?


Just finishing getting ready for dinner. But in a nutshell that is a good idea. But you make darn sure the customer knows that these prices are for their property only. Also tell them depending on when the work gets done that the price may be different due to fuel costs and the supplier costs might change.

I applaud you for being ambitious. You are going to have a lot of time and effort doing these estimates too.You will have to take measurements of the bed, figure out how much mulch for each property. Is it really worth your time to go to each of your customer and fill out a work sheet for them. Give it to them and they turn around and get prices from someone else and go with them? Alot to think about here. That is why I will not give out my prices unless I am called to give a quote on a property. I let the customer know what my services are and that they are availiable if the so desire to use them.

Well, dinner is ready so I am off here. Check back later. But overall Shawn I junderstand what you want to do.Just be very careful of how you do it and what you give out. jmo


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea that is what I heard to I also heard that the meat market is closing. 

Get something good to eat clapper


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;500819 said:


> Just finishing getting ready for dinner. But in a nutshell that is a good idea. But you make darn sure the customer knows that these prices are for their property only. Also tell them depending on when the work gets done that the price may be different due to fuel costs and the supplier costs might change.
> 
> I applaud you for being ambitious. You are going to have a lot of time and effort doing these estimates too.You will have to take measurements of the bed, figure out how much mulch for each property. Is it really worth your time to go to each of your customer and fill out a work sheet for them. Give it to them and they turn around and get prices from someone else and go with them? Alot to think about here. That is why I will not give out my prices unless I am called to give a quote on a property. I let the customer know what my services are and that they are availiable if the so desire to use them.
> 
> Well, dinner is ready so I am off here. Check back later. But overall Shawn I junderstand what you want to do.Just be very careful of how you do it and what you give out. jmo


i hear you JP... im really just trying to figure out some different ways to get some more business.

have a good dinner... talk to you later


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500822 said:


> yea that is what I heard to I also heard that the meat market is closing.
> 
> Get something good to eat clapper


Locker closed last tuesday, heard there was a six hundred and some dollar lean on the building. They took all the stuff out from inside. Now the bank has a 35,000 dollar building in delphos lol. I need some places to stay open so i can actually make a few bucks. Gonna get somes magnets made for the truck within the next few weeks and also some for the trailer. Gonna have them make up a logo for me and take up the doug out and get hats and shirts made up.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500829 said:


> Locker closed last tuesday, heard there was a six hundred and some dollar lean on the building. They took all the stuff out from inside. Now the bank has a 35,000 dollar building in delphos lol. I need some places to stay open so i can actually make a few bucks. Gonna get somes magnets made for the truck within the next few weeks and also some for the trailer. Gonna have them make up a logo for me and take up the doug out and get hats and shirts made up.


yea Delphos is definitely not a booming town. Are you going to try and get the new motel in town


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500837 said:


> yea Delphos is definitely not a booming town.  Are you going to try and get the new motel in town


I don't know. I'd like to but i don't want to do all the landscaping. I know that john(lawnsrus) does next door there and mox has money in it so i could see him getting it. The grill place has a plow truck so there would probably be no plowing. I just don't want to bid against john because he really helped me alot getting started. But i will do what i got to do to make a dollar.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500839 said:


> I don't know. I'd like to but i don't want to do all the landscaping. I know that john(lawnsrus) does next door there and mox has money in it so i could see him getting it. The grill place has a plow truck so there would probably be no plowing. I just don't want to bid against john because he really helped me alot getting started. But i will do what i got to do to make a dollar.


yep lawn care is definitely cut throat business around delphos and lima


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500843 said:


> yep lawn care is definitely cut throat business around delphos and lima


Defiantly, I origionly just wanted to stick with just delphos, then last year my uncle put a fence up for a lady off of wonderlick in a subdivision so i got that one, so this year i'm gonna put a thing in the lima news and try to get some more. I'm not going to go to the other side of lima though, espically with the way it is now, not trying to be racisist or nething but it aint worth it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

With being in school yet i do not want to take on too much. I know that after i graduate i am just gonna take online classes so that way i can still have all day to mow so i can grow. I can go for free at unoh so will proabalby get a associate degree in business manegment and call it good.


----------



## Snow-Kid

stay is school I am still thinking about going back to school for something just don't know what haha


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500854 said:


> stay is school I am still thinking about going back to school for something just don't know what haha


Ya i am goin to go to get something, especially since its free. A degree in business manegment could really help you out for anyjob. I know that when i'm working at the point, the first night i worked with the morning lady, she's like don't take it so serious but i do because i now how reputation helps with business. So whatever i do i try to do it in a professional way. So i'll stay in school, pass, and continue working my butt off. Thats the way i am raised so i'll continue that way.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500855 said:


> Ya i am goin to go to get something, especially since its free. A degree in business manegment could really help you out for anyjob. I know that when i'm working at the point, the first night i worked with the morning lady, she's like don't take it so serious but i do because i now how reputation helps with business. So whatever i do i try to do it in a professional way. So i'll stay in school, pass, and continue working my butt off. Thats the way i am raised so i'll continue that way.


thats a good way to be everything reflects back on you and your business


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500859 said:


> thats a good way to be everything reflects back on you and your business


We get people all the time that ask about my uncle's fence business, they say they have called him and he hasn't called back and such. I do not want to have a buisness like that. But i would like to bring in the money like he does. But he can bid high on jobs that he don't want and will still get them, you can't get that in mowing and plowing.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Wheres everyone else at? is the ron and tom hour on tonight?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Must still be eating or out plowing haha seems like every time i come on here the last week that they have been talking about plowing or salting when all i see out my window is green grass or .5 inches of snow. oh well maybe we will get ours some time


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500867 said:


> Must still be eating or out plowing haha seems like every time i come on here the last week that they have been talking about plowing or salting when all i see out my window is green grass or .5 inches of snow. oh well maybe we will get ours some time


But once mowing season starts, the grass is gonna be greener than usuall. We havn't had a deep freeze yet. I remember last year aroudn this time the grass was brown. There is still green here, with stripes yet. I need snow though, wanna drive 4-wheelers in town to plow but its not worth it for an inch


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea hope we get more then 2 inches of snow this year I want to go out and play in the snow and make a littlepayup


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500872 said:


> yea hope we get more then 2 inches of snow this year I want to go out and play in the snow and make a littlepayup


Do you do sidewalks when you plow?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


JP you have to work these numbers up any how to give them a price so whats it matter, you do it now or when that call?? There not going to call and ask what the price is, there going to look at the price and then call !!!!

You only ever have to do the math once and you have it for ever!!

Also you walk and wheel the beds?? To find out how big they are??? I havent done that in a long time

I think its for more Comm clients, and all prices are subject to change if not sign with in 30days.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500874 said:


> Do you do sidewalks when you plow?


yea I have a few places in delphos I shovel walks and only one place in lima


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500877 said:


> yea I have a few places in delphos I shovel walks and only one place in lima


I mow the church that has eight families lol. St. Paul U.M. on South Main. Well i tried getting the plowing, "well someguy has done it for a while but he doesn't do the walks" and i'm too nice and said i'd do it neways. I won't next year though, wont a pita going in there to shovel and put some salt down, probably don't have to salt but i'm just covering my ***. I just couldn't believe someone would do it w/out shoveling, espeically for a church.


----------



## Snow-Kid

it doesn't supprise me there are alot of people that just plow lots and dont take care of the sidewalks. There was a few jobs i bid on that they just wanted the lot done and they would take care of the walks. It didn't bother me none would not have to get out of the warm truck and get cold to shovel


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well i'm gonna be off here soon, tried for 100 tonight but not going to happen, have homework and some award applications to fill out for ffa to try to get some money down in columbus for all my 'hard' work all year lol


----------



## Snow-Kid

sounds fun talk to ya later have to stop some time and see that blade


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;500889 said:


> sounds fun talk to ya later have to stop some time and see that blade


Feel free to...not very much fun, been putting it off for weeks but i will get money from it.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;500875 said:


> I'm back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JP you have to work these numbers up any how to give them a price so whats it matter, you do it now or when that call?? There not going to call and ask what the price is, there going to look at the price and then call !!!!
> 
> You only ever have to do the math once and you have it for ever!!
> 
> Also you walk and wheel the beds?? To find out how big they are??? I havent done that in a long time
> 
> I think its for more Comm clients, and all prices are subject to change if not sign with in 30days.


What does it matter? What does your time mean to you? Takes time to do those. Yes, if they want the work done they will call and get an estimate. Don't give me the crap that they won't call if they don't have a price in front of them either. That is just not true. If they know what servcies you offer they will call. It is a matter of letting them know what work that you do.

Yes you only have to do the math once that is true. But if you give them a price and they don't take it the first time. What in the world makes you think they will take it a 2nd or 3rd time? Your prices wiill not change to being lower, probably up if anything.

Yes you use the wheel to measure the beds. The reason you haven't done it in a long time is because you have a lot of commercial properties.

I think I know a little more what Shawn has for clients then you do. I am pretty confident that he has mostly residential properties. Now I might be wrong, but I am pretty certain on that. I don't think he has that many comm properties.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I understand that, Isn't trying to get more Comm?

We keep all the Sq's and hours on the place, so we can look them up year after year and dont have to keep going out to the site.

But I dont know Im not from the south LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;500785 said:


> i guess what i am thinking about is goiong around to all of my existing customers and looking at the property and coming up with a quote for all of my services, for that particular customer.


I am taking from this statement it was just for current customer base. I might be wrong once again.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Maybe I was wrong, Im not sure it dont matter]

you feeling better?


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;500970 said:


> you feeling better?[/QUOTE
> 
> Not really. Voice is not back yet. Still have a fever but it is lower. I will see how I feel on Tuesday. I might be going to the doctor for this. I hope not I will use some more of that vapor rub tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Young Pup;500980 said:


> Clapper&Company;500970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you feeling better?[/QUOTE
> 
> Not really. Voice is not back yet. Still have a fever but it is lower. I will see how I feel on Tuesday. I might be going to the doctor for this. I hope not I will use some more of that vapor rub tonight and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like the same crap that i am getting over went to the doctor twice and finally starting to feel better
Click to expand...


----------



## Young Pup

Snow-Kid;500983 said:


> Young Pup;500980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like the same crap that i am getting over went to the doctor twice and finally starting to feel better
> 
> 
> 
> The past two days have been the worse of it. I felt good going into Friday and Sat. Then yesterday I had no voice to speak of. Also think I am starting to sweat it out of me as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

wow guys i read more here then i ever did in school just to keep up with u guys posting like nuts


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Doctors are like weather men...They don't know, they just guess what to give you, and cant loose their jobs for being wrong!


----------



## Clapper&Company

hope u do JP

Snow this week !!


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea i lost my voice to for a day or two then it started gettin better. I didn't want to see the doctor i knew they would stick it to me but atleast i am feeling better. Now i need some snow to pay the doctor bill


----------



## born2farm

well im off to bed...not gonna get to see ron hit 2000 tonight..ill check back in the mornin


----------



## Young Pup

Snow possibilites are looking good for this week. Might have something Tues night/Weds morning depending on how cold the air gets in here. Thurs into Friday too.


----------



## Young Pup

Snow-Kid;501001 said:


> yea i lost my voice to for a day or two then it started gettin better. I didn't want to see the doctor i knew they would stick it to me but atleast i am feeling better. Now i need some snow to pay the doctor bill


I don't want to go either if I can do it. But I know I need a check up anyway so maybe kill two birds with one visit.


----------



## f250man

It can't be the Tom & Ron show with out Tom. Ron did you find out what time is Tom is coming down tomorrow.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;500995 said:


> Doctors are like weather men...They don't know, they just guess what to give you, and cant loose their jobs for being wrong!


that was funny right there


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp yea thats the way it looks


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, No clue he hasnt said any more about it LOL

How was classes?


----------



## clark lawn

Elwer Lawn Care;500995 said:


> Doctors are like weather men...They don't know, they just guess what to give you, and cant loose their jobs for being wrong!


that why they call it practicing medicine not knowing medicine.


----------



## VBigFord20

Thank god I read fast, because in 2 hours there is 4 new pages.



f250man;500756 said:


> Dam guys I leave for a while after 4 pages and come back and there is 5 more for me to catch up on. Ron you better stop picking on him he my just kill you. LOL  I just had stuff shells for dinner. And Tom I looked at the Snow Doggs today and they said I should stay away for the first year so they can work the bugs out. I do like how it is so easy to mount on and off no bending over to pin it. And they felt the same about the Boss if it quits how do you get it home. So I see a Western in my future.


You saying if the boss breaks how do you get it home? Well theres a reason they provide you with a ratchet strap. Hopefully you never need to use it, but put it in float and strap it up if the worse happens.

Or buy it at North Royalton Power EQ. and they will service your plow 24/7 if it breaks wherever it breaks for free for the first 2 years under warantee. If they can't fix it on site, they will take it in and fix it. Hopefully it does not break, but if it does, I am not real concerned.



Snow-Kid;500854 said:


> stay is school I am still thinking about going back to school for something just don't know what haha


Stay in school is right. I wish I had done the college thing right out of high school. But I was more about the money at hand the the money I could make down the road. I had done trade school and got certified in HVAC-R and was making good cash for a 18 year old kid. As time goes on, I had an accident which left me laid up for half a year and in that time I realized I did not want to be some dumb kid working for someone else forever. Went back to school nights and now, what seams like forever later I have 4 classes left and I will finally have a degree in business administration.

Trust me, it pays off. I doubt I would be doing half as well as I am doing right now (I am not doing great, but business is growing) had I not stuck with school. Even if you plan to just have a small lawn/snow company, it is still worth getting a education to mature you and teach you about economics and politics which you think do not matter to you, but you realize are actually a huge part of even the smallest business.

I was never a steller student, so if I can make my way through college, anyone can.


----------



## clark lawn

hey Tom do you know were the fire station is there in your town. I have to go up there in the end of Feb for a class.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Fire house in east lake

Is like 5000 ft from Toms place LOL


----------



## clark lawn

not east lake, willobghy


----------



## Clapper&Company

o ok well thats not to far lol


----------



## clark lawn

doesnt he live in willoughby


----------



## clark lawn

what i get on here and every body leaves. i know i smell but i just rebuilt my rear end in my truck today and cant wash that gear oil smell off.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clark lawn;501083 said:


> what i get on here and every body leaves. i know i smell but i just rebuilt my rear end in my truck today and cant wash that gear oil smell off.


anytime i work on anything its always the sweet stink of grease i cant get to go away


----------



## RhinoL&L

ok so here is whats going on LOL. i want to get some more business so i can have some more work. I would like to also try and get all existing customers to buy some of my other services (this is what i wanted the price sheet or whatever you call it for). I also would like to pick up a few more lawn mowing customers. I wouldnt mind picking up a few commercial customers either. I am really looking to get more work in the form of landscaping (edging, mulching, plantings, weeding, pruning, landscape install stuff). hope this helps clear everything up! call me if you guys dont understand it... i am looking to expand this year and need all the help i can get!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;501191 said:


> ok so here is whats going on LOL. i want to get some more business so i can have some more work. I would like to also try and get all existing customers to buy some of my other services (this is what i wanted the price sheet or whatever you call it for). I also would like to pick up a few more lawn mowing customers. I wouldnt mind picking up a few commercial customers either. I am really looking to get more work in the form of landscaping (edging, mulching, plantings, weeding, pruning, landscape install stuff). hope this helps clear everything up! call me if you guys dont understand it... i am looking to expand this year and need all the help i can get!


rnt we all? trying to expand that is and landscaping is where the money is because u bill out 60 or 70 an hour for labor and ur not running any equipment and then u charge for materials easy money to me


----------



## Clapper&Company

clark lawn;501083 said:


> what i get on here and every body leaves. i know i smell but i just rebuilt my rear end in my truck today and cant wash that gear oil smell off.


LOL You should of join us sooner 



RhinoL&L;501191 said:


> ok so here is whats going on LOL. i want to get some more business so i can have some more work. I would like to also try and get all existing customers to buy some of my other services (this is what i wanted the price sheet or whatever you call it for). I also would like to pick up a few more lawn mowing customers. I wouldnt mind picking up a few commercial customers either. I am really looking to get more work in the form of landscaping (edging, mulching, plantings, weeding, pruning, landscape install stuff). hope this helps clear everything up! call me if you guys dont understand it... i am looking to expand this year and need all the help i can get!


 Shawn I think I understand LOL... Call me later so I know what to send you


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well Checking out the weather, going to be 40ish and rain today then 15ish and snow tonight .....CRAZY but were take it !!!!!

Looks Like some more end of the week too


----------



## f250man

Classes went great. My dam Internet quit again last night and just know came back up. I will be right back running my son to school it is his late start day. Talk to you when I get back. I'll I.M. you.


----------



## fordmstng66

Clapper&Company;501227 said:


> Well Checking out the weather, going to be 40ish and rain today then 15ish and snow tonight .....CRAZY but were take it !!!!!
> 
> Looks Like some more end of the week too


lets just hope they are right about the snow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok buddy sounds good...

Just one more reason to get cable LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

There are a few firestations in Willoughby, lol. But they are all fairly close by. 

Wow, you guys sure are 100% pointless. 6 pages to read today. I think y'all need a good hobby or go play bingo or something

So now the snow doesnt look too promising tonite. But thursday nite sounds much better!!! 

Ron, Im not sure when I am coming down. Gotta wait for the boss to wake up:angry:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom what you mean point less??? It was ok when you would talk and help us rack up the pages !! LOL

Tom give me a call  Please !

Looks like were be dealing with Ice it the moring


----------



## Snow-Kid

Hey Ron I just joined snow pushers trucking company


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok your the Buckeye guy?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will give you a call in a little bit Ron. Yeah there is definately a good chance for some ice tonite and tomorrow.


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea buckeye bulldog what is your name on there?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm Lawnboy !!!!


----------



## Snow-Kid

ok do you guys have any contracts out


----------



## Burkartsplow

they are calling for 1-2 tonight and another 1-2 tomorrow. That could be good to end the month off on. I wish the cold front would hit us a little earlier tonight and turn it over a lot faster. The temp is supposed to drop about 10 to 15 degrees in an hour during the night. I guess I need to hook everything back up later on today. just cleaned everything and took it all off yesterday, but i am not complaining.ron 2000 post is almost here. we should have a party for you today...purplebou:redbounce


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea we should all do lunch


----------



## Clapper&Company

Snow-Kid;501251 said:


> ok do you guys have any contracts out


Not right now we just got doen with one


----------



## Snow-Kid

ron i tried to sign up for your off site forum and it would not let me register. I might not be doing something right.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep Snow KId... Check you Trukz PM


----------



## Snow-Kid

Clapper&Company;501272 said:


> Yep Snow KId... Check you Trukz PM


thanks ron just got it registered and found your pm. Now ready to make some payup haha

brent


----------



## Clapper&Company

Brent,

Np LOL... let me know if you need anything


----------



## Snow-Kid

thanks i will. I am still new at this game but learning as I go. It is pretty fun game


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea it is, a real fun game there is alot of guys on here there too


----------



## f250man

Just let Ron walk you trough it and it will be fun to play and make money thats why he is the boss


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well got some landscape stuff to work on today. Gotta get my contracts out and start getting them signed. And I have a big mess to clean up at my strip mall I do. Some one threw there entire house trash can out into the parking lot I wish I would have caught them doing it. Talk about smack down, lol. No I would have *****ed them out and called the cops for littering


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea that is what i need to learn to do on the game is make the money


----------



## Snow-Kid

saw this video on a truck forum i belong to and thought it was funny


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep Steve, i'll help any one lol

Tom sounds like fun


----------



## f250man

Tom are you a garbage man now? I did think you contract said grounds keeper and maintenance man did ?


----------



## f250man

Hey that video is crazy.


----------



## kc2006

You guys post way too much! OMG I'm dizzy from all the reading from what 12 hours worth of posting!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

hey anybody wanna trade me a working E60 for an e60 that needs a new lift ram and seal kit and i have a working e47 that goes with the clunker e60


----------



## Clapper&Company

That Vid is nuts LOL

Kurt, feeling any better??

Kevin, I'll rebuild youe for you if you buy the stuff


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;501404 said:


> That Vid is nuts LOL
> 
> Kurt, feeling any better??
> 
> Kevin, I'll rebuild youe for you if you buy the stuff


if somebody will buy the stuff ill re build it my couzins like all i have is a 100 bucks i am like well hang it back on the front of ur truck for counter weight cause thats all it is.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hummm Well I'm not going to buy your parts for you... LOL

Just use the E47


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;501409 said:


> Hummm Well I'm not going to buy your parts for you... LOL
> 
> Just use the E47


i told him that hes like no i want the e60 fixed and back on there i am like well then u take it and u pull it apart and u fix it. hes like okkkk hes a moron i am like u bought the pice of junk in the first place then u broke it now u fix it. hes like y u being so pissy i am like because i had to freaking cut the lock off the truck to get it off when u left to go to ur church meeting. i am like its ur truck u fix it


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok then LOL

Well hope i get it back working, dose he plow much with it?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;501426 said:


> Ok then LOL
> 
> Well hope i get it back working, dose he plow much with it?


a couple drives ill charge him the same thing he did me when my truck went down to clean them up. i am gonna tear in to that pump its here in my garage but ya i am pretty pissed lately. o so my check engine light came on again air intake runner control sensor? sound like crap to me apparently they only fail on plow trucks because the first question the ford dealer askd the guy at the place i went to was do i plow. its 40 for the sensor 8 for the clip


----------



## kc2006

just unplug the sensor. thats fords solution to anything. I have so many sensor unplugged on my diesel its sick.

And i'm feeling alittle better. Had the woman put some vapor rub on my chest last night, omg she put way too much, my chest was burning worse then gaunuria. I was up half the night coughing and crying from the burn. I can kinda talk today, i think i'm on the better side of the cold now so hopefully its done in a few days. I got my new exhaust for my quad, yay! It sounds so mean


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sweet LOL

Talk to your bro yet?


----------



## medicboot

Question for you guys. I forgot to mark down the date of the first big snow in Jan. I have it marked down for 6hrs of plowing but I didnt write down the date. My next plow was on Jan 15th, so it would be between the first and 15th. Im transferring over to a more convient paysheet and noticed the date was missing. Thanks in advance if anyone has the info.
John


----------



## medicboot

I think I fount it. Did we have a big snow on the first?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

medicboot;501647 said:


> I think I fount it. Did we have a big snow on the first?


ya man we got dumpd on on new years day


----------



## f250man

Well buddy I see u made it to 2000 congrats


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep I did steve how did the interview go?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Just got done putting the blades on that 4-wheelers, now it won't snow. Calling for around an inch tonight and 8.5" thursday night!


----------



## f250man

It went great now if they show me the money


----------



## Snow-Kid

tonight should be interesting if we get 1-2 inches of snow with 50 mph winds


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;501687 said:


> tonight should be interesting if we get 1-2 inches of snow with 50 mph winds


Heard a posibility of black ice developing by morning also, could get nasty by morning.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea could be nasty LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;501701 said:


> yea could be nasty LOL


You think the 2000 club is getting to your head? lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

No way?

This I can make the 3000 club before March?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;501708 said:


> No way?
> 
> This I can make the 3000 club before March?


If you don't get much snow, you will be there before then.


----------



## Snow-Kid

just made it to the 2000 club and already thinking ahead to the 3000 club lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;501715 said:


> just made it to the 2000 club and already thinking ahead to the 3000 club lol


Then he'll be over on lawnsite trying to add them up over there? How many posts you have over there?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep the title dosent change till 4000 so i got to keep pluging


----------



## Clapper&Company

Lawnsite I'm omost to 300


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

He only has 288 on lawnsite and has been a member since January 2005. On here he joined same time and has 2000 +++++


----------



## Snow-Kid

well maybe by march if we get no snow you will hit 4000 but i hope you don't because we need snow lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well It looks like you can tell which season I like better LOL

I'm Albout snow plowing LOL

But I work to much in the summer


----------



## Snow-Kid

well be back on in a while got to go help a friend work on his plow he thinks it might snow or something.


----------



## RhinoL&L

man lot of catching up to do! o well 

so does anyone know what we are supposed to get here in columbus? what are you guys supposed t get?

congrats on making 200 ron!


----------



## f250man

I don't know what your going to get Shawn but I know we are going to get really windy up here 55 miles an hour gusts. And then 2-4" snow tomorrow. I sure hope the wind stops before then.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah the wind is going to put a damper on the accums, but it looks like the winds will calm around 10 am or so. So the snow will dump for a bit. 2-4 sounds about right for here too. Just enough to get out and make some more payup Steve, the strip mall wants me for like full property maintenance ie; trash pick up, some pressure washing, etc. Everything but working on the inside of the building. Heck I was doing pothole repairs back in Dec 06 there


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

RhinoL&L;501824 said:


> congrats on making 200 ron!


Ron had 200 a long long time ago!


----------



## Easy

I had to go down to Ashland this morning, and couldn't believe the lack of snow. I left about 6" on the ground in LeRoy Twp, and ran into no snow on the ground heading south on I271.
I feel sorry for you guys wanting to plow!!!!
Don


----------



## f250man

I hear you. I went down to the power show in Columbus with Ron ,Shawn, Mike and Josh and I left Madison with 1' of snow and got down there and not even a dusting. Poor plow guys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Woohoo!!! My wife is gonna get smart. She just got accepted into college for her associates degree in business administration and management. It is a year and a half online course and starts february 27th.


----------



## fordmstng66

Tom Congrats on that. It either means less computer time or more time for you. LOL


----------



## Easy

Congratulate her, tell her to get as much education as she can, you can never know it all!! (unless you are as smart as my boys. they thought knew it all)


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

shoot that reminds me i gotta do some studying i do some then put it off. ill get it done


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks guys:waving: Yeah she is gonna do the schooling. I hated school everyday I was there, and refuse to go back. But that is just me. I would much rather learn hands on and real world.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;501920 said:


> Thanks guys:waving: Yeah she is gonna do the schooling. I hated school everyday I was there, and refuse to go back. But that is just me. I would much rather learn hands on and real world.


heck ya i am with u but reading these books and answer and a handfull of questions i already know thats what 6 years in a landscape nursery will teach u


----------



## Easy

A few years before I retired I did some hiring for a large corp. One of the major points was schooling, not so much what was studied, but just the fact that the schooling was completed.
I always chose the candidate with schooling over the ones without.
JMHO
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know most big corporations always want high education. Which is fine. But I dont plan on ever working for anyone or a big company anytime in the near or distant future. I am sticking to my guns with my company and growing that. I will get the education and what not I need to do that. I already have 3 years of horticulture with a state certificate to go with it. And got a's in that class too(about the only one lol)


----------



## Easy

Nothing wrong with what you are doing, I was just reiterating some things I have experienced. Meaning it was not what you studied, but the fact that the effort was put forth, and that is what counted.....( the effort )
Don


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, tell your wife Congrads !!!

Better still be able to be on line LOL !!

Steve, I think were be out salting if nothing else in the moring !!!

Shawn Thanks


----------



## Young Pup

Guys pay attention tonight to the weathe and strong storms coming through. We jumped up to 52 here with wind gusts over 30 mph. Going to be very interesting night. 

Shawn, we might need to salt in the am that is about it. Later in the week sounds promising though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm going to salt in the moring no matter what !!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

At about 4pm it was about 45* out, 3 hours later it is now 18* and dropping fast still....And too think i rushed getting new tires on the truck this morning for this storm. if we are lucky we might see a half inch...


----------



## born2farm

whats everyone doin this fine stormy night. man its blowin pretty hard right now. trying to do my stupid spanish homework never know when ill need to hire some mexicans. lol


----------



## Young Pup

BNC SERVICES;501980 said:


> At about 4pm it was about 45* out, 3 hours later it is now 18* and dropping fast still....And too think i rushed getting new tires on the truck this morning for this storm. if we are lucky we might see a half inch...


What is up with the blizzard warnings for your area?


----------



## Snow-Kid

this weather sure is strange we have thunder storm warning out and 52 and tonight they are calling for snow only in ohio


----------



## Young Pup

Yep we are under a thunderstorm watch right now down here. Kinda looks like they are weakening on radar though. We shall see.


----------



## Clapper&Company

This is going to be a Crazy night LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not doing diddly squat here....guess that is a good thing, lol. But the wind is for sure going to tear some crap up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh well guys, Im off to bowling. I will prolly post again later when I get back drunk or at least halfway there, LOL Take it easy y'all!!:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

Drunk and having to plow dont sound like fun LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

The radars don't look to promising for snow as of now, sure hope it drops from 50 soon.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;502031 said:


> The radars don't look to promising for snow as of now, sure hope it drops from 50 soon.


that is what i was thinking but i hope it changes over


----------



## toby4492

Elwer Lawn Care;502031 said:


> The radars don't look to promising for snow as of now, sure hope it drops from 50 soon.


Hang in there. We dropped from low 40's to our current 7 degrees in about 3 hours. As expected not much if any snow here. So much for our blizzard warning.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;502035 said:


> that is what i was thinking but i hope it changes over


I'll blame it on you since you put your plow on.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Young Pup;501987 said:


> What is up with the blizzard warnings for your area?


Im not really sure what they are thinking, Probably cause the winds are gusting to about 40mph right now. Its not snowing very hard, but the visibility is down to almost nothing sometimes....

Its now down to 15* and still dropping...i bet we dont even get a 1/2" of snow...we will see.


----------



## Snow-Kid

how did you know i put my plow on?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;502042 said:


> how did you know i put my plow on?


I was out for a drive earlier and didn't see your plow in your driveway


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL too Funny


----------



## Snow-Kid

oh i see yea i put it on and helped my buddy work on his plow so i greased my center pin and checked some other stuff on it. Now i should go take it off haha


----------



## Young Pup

BNC SERVICES;502041 said:


> Im not really sure what they are thinking, Probably cause the winds are gusting to about 40mph right now. Its not snowing very hard, but the visibility is down to almost nothing sometimes....
> 
> Its now down to 15* and still dropping...i bet we dont even get a 1/2" of snow...we will see.


holy crap it is still 50 here. I am not looking forward to the temp drop that quick. Have fun up there if you get to go out.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;502047 said:


> oh i see yea i put it on and helped my buddy work on his plow so i greased my center pin and checked some other stuff on it. Now i should go take it off haha


go out in the rain and take it off and it will start to snow


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;502049 said:


> go out in the rain and take it off and it will start to snow


i should but don't want to blow away


----------



## f250man

It is 46 out side right now and I just checked the weather report and they say 60 mile an hour gust for us and dropping to 0- 8 blow to night wind chills. I'm glad it hasn't started yet. I sure hope it don't either. It can snow but forget the wind.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;502056 said:


> i should but don't want to blow away


Well if your building was finished lol you wouldn't have that problem


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;502058 said:


> Well if your building was finished lol you wouldn't have that problem


yea i know i hope they get the concrete poured in the next couple of weeks then i can start working on the inside, and move all of my junk out of my parents garage. make them happy


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep its going to get cold LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Easy;501934 said:


> A few years before I retired I did some hiring for a large corp. One of the major points was schooling, not so much what was studied, but just the fact that the schooling was completed.
> I always chose the candidate with schooling over the ones without.
> JMHO
> Don


i think its dumb to go by schooling a degree dosent make a person and i am sure we all know that. and for the record it takes alot more balls to face this world at 18 and try to get a real job.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Young Pup;502048 said:


> holy crap it is still 50 here. I am not looking forward to the temp drop that quick. Have fun up there if you get to go out.


Now down to 13*. Wind chills range from 0 to -25 depending on wind.


----------



## Young Pup

BNC SERVICES;502064 said:


> Now down to 13*. Wind chills range from 0 to -25 depending on wind.


Looks to be a cold night that is for sure. Storms are just now coming into Ohio


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Really raining now, wind really just picked up again. Would of been sweet if it was snow


----------



## Clapper&Company

IT will be snow by 1am


----------



## RhinoL&L

not doing much here right now, some light rain and wind but nothing bad. to bad this all isnt snow!


----------



## RhinoL&L

i havent heard anything for friday yet. hope you are right i would really like to plow. i dont know though it might be too warm and melt away. 

JP- yeah maybe we can salt in the am. but i am really hoping we get a real big storm before the year is over!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL We will we will


Trying to get the invoice done for last week lol


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;502109 said:


> i havent heard anything for friday yet. hope you are right i would really like to plow. i dont know though it might be too warm and melt away.
> 
> JP- yeah maybe we can salt in the am. but i am really hoping we get a real big storm before the year is over!


You will be awaken in the next hour with the high winds and downpour coming in.


----------



## WALKERS

It is blowing like crazy down here. I dont know what the temp is. Becareful out there.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh same to u buddy


----------



## WALKERS

Oh yeah the temp is in my SIG DUUHHH!!!!!


----------



## toby4492

WALKERS;502187 said:


> Oh yeah the temp is in my SIG DUUHHH!!!!!


I was going to say something earlier but was busy PM'ing Clapper


----------



## WALKERS

Snow away
At least it is not as warm up there WOW you could chill your beer outside the door quickly there.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL 

Its windy here


----------



## toby4492

WALKERS;502192 said:


> Snow away
> At least it is not as warm up there WOW you could chill your beer outside the door quickly there.


Seven minutes for bottles, 9 for cans


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well it is still wamr here, Walked around with a tshirt on. Screw this too many shots of jim beam and too much bud light. I wanna break something. Almost destroyed the bowlingh lane too!!!!!!!!!!!

So since the snow accumulations have went away, when is everyone gonna start the spring stuff??? I have had enough of winter and snow and hoping for snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna ride my lawn mowers instead!!!!


----------



## f250man

Man Tom are you never happy you get snow to plow and your still *****ing about the snow and want summer to get here. It will be here soon enough. And How do you expect to go out plowing after drinking Jim Beam and Bud Light all night bowling. Good luck salting this morning with that massive hang over.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Actually I am not hung over at all. Doesnt look like much ice or anything at all out there, so my a$$ is staying inside where it is warm!!!!!!!!! That was just a drunken rant, LOL You'll have thatxysport


----------



## born2farm

did ne one get to do anythng this morning. i got up early looked outside and no snow...the wind is blowin like a SOB and it dried all the pavement up o well..off to school.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

lots of wind here last night, lost a tree at my house, big one, so i know what i get to do today after work:crying:


----------



## clark lawn

same here wind dried everything up nothing even to salt. did get to go out with the FD on alot of wires down calls.wind is still going strong here.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

our power was out from 3 till about 6 30 this morning here i was mins away from turning the hearter up and lighting that SOB


----------



## f250man

Well Tom the guys are salting here.So you might want to check your strip mall. I went out to take my son to school and my daughter fell on her butt on the driveway so I got the walk behind out and salted my drive and the steps and my back deck they were all a sheet of ice. So are all the parking lots around here. We lost power long enough for me to stumble through the dark to fined a flashlight as soon as it was in my hand the power came back on and stayed on.


----------



## f250man

Hey wheres the Great Clapper this morning? He must be wore out from all those post that got him to the 2000 club yesterday. Well good morning fellas he will be along soon and we won't get a word in edgewise. J/K with you Ron.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;502335 said:


> Hey wheres the Great Clapper this morning? He must be wore out from all those post that got him to the 2000 club yesterday. Well good morning fellas he will be along soon and we won't get a word in edgewise. J/K with you Ron.


hes probably out salting it up


----------



## toby4492

f250man;502335 said:


> Hey wheres the Great Clapper this morning? He must be wore out from all those post that got him to the 2000 club yesterday. Well good morning fellas he will be along soon and we won't get a word in edgewise. J/K with you Ron.


I think it's just a mild sprain. LOL


----------



## f250man

You are probably right if he hears snow or ice he is out putting salt or the blade down. I went out to his house on Sunday expecting to see snow piles and I sure didn't find any. Sorry Ron had to bust your bubble.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;502341 said:


> You are probably right if he hears snow or ice he is out putting salt or the blade down. I went out to his house on Sunday expecting to see snow piles and I sure didn't find any. Sorry Ron had to bust your bubble.


well i figured he couldnt have any snow my couzin lives in streetsboro and they dont got anything out there and its like half way between ronnie and i


----------



## Burkartsplow

Put the blade on yesterday and loaded up salt and all the fun stuff. Woke up at 4am , nothing. then 6 still nothing. 8 am nothing. I guess it is not going to do anything. I am just mad now that I have to go out and take everything off the truck in the freezing cold wind. did not even have to salt. it is dry out there. Well send invoices out tomorrow so that makes me happy!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will bet you guys a dollar that he is out salting. He said no matter what, he will be out dumping salt. Im sure he is gonna say we got a half inch so I was burning the cutting edge and dumping the salt, LOL


----------



## f250man

I just was on the phone with the Clap and he out salting. Tom I can't believe you are not salting. We have Ice here.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I cant even if I wanted too. My wife is at a job interview and I have the kids and no carseats for the truck:crying: That place rarely holds any kind of water, Im sure it is bone dry. Plus I would have gotten a call already. So it is no big dealxysport


----------



## Clapper&Company

*ok thats it !!!

Im here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Tom, Man drinking all night with a chance of having to go plow donsent sould like fun !

OK OK OK....

Yea I was out salting this moring, we got ice and black ice every where !!!!!
Tom you were right, I told you i was going to go dump the salt LOL

Kevin, All I need is enougth to make a pile and I can plow some of my lots... So dont even go there !!!

Steve, Good Morning... Well now u know where the flash light is


----------



## f250man

I knew where it was it was just getting there in the dark that was the fun part

Tom it is a big deal if someone falls and gets hurt and you didn't show and salt.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I tell you what I know.

The ones who call, most of the time are the ones you think are the pita's but will be the ones that stay with you for years.

The ones you think are 100% happy will be the ones, that will drop u out of the blue


----------



## f250man

I hear that. I have gotten very few calls over the years for lack of service.

Just if I'm on my way for the second or third time in a day. Or you come to often and we cant afford it. 

Well then you shouldn't have hired me. 

My clientele that I have is very happy with my service and speak highly of my company and I get a lot of referrals.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats the way we are.


I try to stay on top of the game !!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Beleive me, I take care of my stuff!!! But I would know if I needed to salt and there was no need to. Gimme a break, sheesh!!!!!!!!!!!! But oh well who cares


----------



## f250man

Tom take a chill pill there buddy. I was just trying to make a point about servicing your clients needs. No saying you don't do that. But if I salted I would have went out and checked that is all I was implying. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks like some one needs a hug and needs to drink beers


----------



## Snow-Kid

morning all looks like some of you got to go out to salt this morning. NW Ohio got nothing last night just rain wind and thunder so maybe friday.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep, we did get to have some fun


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No it is ok. I just woke up under the wrong side of the bed today. It just blows that I cant do the things I have to sometimes because I am stuck home with my kids and no car seats. If I had the seats, I would take them with me. Not that I dont mind being with my kids, lol. By now all the cars pulling thru there brought the road salt in and I am willing to bet that the lot is still dry with no ice. That and I am out of salt!!! Ron you doing anything special today?? We need to meet up at some point here


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom sorry about your bad moring !!!


Nothing much... you??


----------



## f250man

Like I told you when we had lunch it don't get any easier as they grow up. I am playing mister mom today since my daughters school had no power.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not much at all really. I think I am going to drink the whole pot of coffee I made though. I need some of those 50lb bags of stuff you have. I think I am going to look like this in a few minutes when all of this coffee kicks in<img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_10.gif"


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, did you guys lose power last night??? Ours didnt even blink here


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL














[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Snow-Kid

did you guys up by cleveland have alot of wind they said this morning on the news that the top gust was 57 mph


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LMAO!!!!!!! That is about right too Ron Yeah we did have alot of wind, but it has pretty much died down now


----------



## f250man

Yes we did for a few minutes go back and read the post from earlier and you will see that I was looking for a flashlight and the lights came back on.:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Before Long Tom will be like this:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont you hate that?? I have done that or when the lights flash back on real fast you trip over what is right in front of you


----------



## f250man

I triped over the dog and I pulled the door into my toes and then set my cell to go off so Renee could get up for work and then the lights came back on.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Sounds like a fun time steve !!!!


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea i hate that. I used to have a dog and i would not see that thing any were with the lights on but once the power would go off he would find your feet and my face would find the floor real quick


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LMAO Steve!!! Let me guess it was the puppy right??


----------



## f250man

Well my lab is black and even in the day light he will stand up when you try to walk over him and trip you.


----------



## Clapper&Company




----------



## Clapper&Company

I got a live feed of toms house::


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes Ron that is what it looks like right now, except more stuff should be getting broke


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea tom I hear you


----------



## f250man

No Tom the puppys in a cage at night the black lab is 2


----------



## Snow-Kid

a friend of mine has 4 wiemer wimer dogs living in his girlfriends house and they are all full size and let me tell you what them dogs can destroy some stuff in a short amount of time


----------



## MOUNTAIN MOVER

I've Got A 150 And A 90 Pound Rotties Living With Me.


----------



## Snow-Kid

MOUNTAIN MOVER;502463 said:


> I've Got A 150 And A 90 Pound Rotties Living With Me.


is the 90 pound one still a pup?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

all i have is this pure bread cocker and shes got a mean streak u pet her then snap she bites u. shes all of about 20 lbs and will chase down bigger dogs. shes a ******. see guys this is y i sleep with a knife and a flash light by my bed. ill either shank u or beat u with the mag lite which ever works


----------



## f250man

I would kick that dog across the room and it would never bite again. I use to have 2 rotts but they have gone to see there makers and I got the lab and lab mix for free. The puppy is lab and boxer she is my guard dog at 3 months of age.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;502478 said:


> I would kick that dog across the room and it would never bite again. I use to have 2 rotts but they have gone to see there makers and I got the lab and lab mix for free. The puppy is lab and boxer she is my guard dog at 3 months of age.


my mom and sister wont let me teach or train this dog and she has no long term memory so if u send her across the room 5 mins later shes doing whatever she was doing befor. our last dog was a collie shepard the best dog u would ever find never needed a leash walk right by ur side wouldnt chase anything out of the property. if she did wander holler her name and shed walk right back over to u.


----------



## Snow-Kid

my next dog will be a bullmastiff. Just need to find a place that breeds them


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Snow-Kid;502484 said:


> my next dog will be a bullmastiff. Just need to find a place that breeds them


never get a pure bread there dum as rocks and hard to train mutts r the way to go


----------



## Clapper&Company

Cool Cool
Got a love dogs


----------



## Young Pup

Got up to check on the lots and nothing out there today. That is ok cause I didn't have anything loaded up anyway. Just did drive bys since they were close. If needed I would have just gone back and put the spreader on and loaded salt. No big deal.


----------



## Snow-Kid

KGRlandscapeing;502486 said:


> never get a pure bread there dum as rocks and hard to train mutts r the way to go


I will have to keep that in mind. I never heard that before but never really did alot of research on them. Just saw one at my cousins house and looked like a cool dog to have.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Snow-Kid;502505 said:


> I will have to keep that in mind. I never heard that before but never really did alot of research on them. Just saw one at my cousins house and looked like a cool dog to have.


IMO its pretty much true for any dog


----------



## fordmstng66

Snow-Kid;502484 said:


> my next dog will be a bullmastiff. Just need to find a place that breeds them


A friend of mine has a bullmastiff. Great dog, but it is a wet mouth one. He looks mean, but is one of the friendliest dogs i been around. I still miss my lab, he was a great dog also. Miss taking him plowing with me.


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea the one that i saw at my cousins place was a very well behaved dog good around people but I think it is like any dog there are good ones and bad ones.


----------



## f250man

I have had 2 rotts and they are very intelagent dogs.


----------



## kc2006

ok wtf is this yukenuba dog show or plowsite?! (I have 2 chihuahua's, mean as cat pizz)

We were supposed to get an inch here today, i got up at 10 and it was sunny. blah.

But something is catching my attention, accuweather is saying 3.2" tomorrow and .9 tomorrow night. accuweather never says more than an inch for around here. I hope we get hammered.


----------



## f250man

That shows you how board we are with out snow and the Clapper show


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL
The Clap is paying bills and doing invoices so he can stay on line LOL


----------



## Snow-Kid

I just got done doing invoices, this month was not pretty oh well maybe February will be better


----------



## MOUNTAIN MOVER

Snow-Kid;502464 said:


> is the 90 pound one still a pup?


They are brother and sister both are 4yrs. of age.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I Got all but todays enter in to the invoices !

Its going to be a ok month not as good as last month but it will be ok


----------



## kc2006

This month sucked for me, it's a good thing I didn't depend on plowing for income this year. Next year should be good, i already have promising leads on some big contracts.

I still need to do my taxes  I got reciepts sorted, just need to enter them on spreadsheets and i'm good to go.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I need to do Tax stuff too


----------



## kc2006

taxes suck, I'm not doing them anymore.


----------



## fordmstng66

I was going to do taxes tonight, but the GF broke the winshield wiper arms on the car this morning, now i have to fix that. Taxes will hopefully be done tomorrow now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

brent, you take your plow off yet so it will snow?


----------



## OhioPlower

winter storm watch for northern ohio!


----------



## f250man

I just got a weather bulletin and they are calling for 4-8" of snow coming in on Friday so lets hope it will be a good start to February. payup


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Winter storm watch says 6-10" with strong gusy winds.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;502616 said:


> brent, you take your plow off yet so it will snow?


nope to lazy haha


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;502640 said:


> Winter storm watch says 6-10" with strong gusy winds.


hope they are right i want to play a little bit and make somepayup


----------



## Burkartsplow

OhioPlower;502633 said:


> winter storm watch for northern ohio!


Where in northeast ohio are located. I was just wondering. I know where a lot of guys are placed and I just like to know what is going your area. Thanks. hope it snows!!!


----------



## born2farm

well i hope we get some snow friday.

well just got back from shcool, changed clothes and now im off to a contest for FFA..cya guys later.


----------



## OhioPlower

im from stow. about 30 minutes south of cleveland


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;502664 said:


> well i hope we get some snow friday.
> 
> well just got back from shcool, changed clothes and now im off to a contest for FFA..cya guys later.


What chapter FFA are you in? Are you doing any proficency awards for mowing and such?


----------



## fordmstng66

OhioPlower;502672 said:


> im from stow. about 30 minutes south of cleveland


I work in Hudson, right down the road from you.


----------



## OhioPlower

do you do landscape/plowing work in hudson or is your work in hudson?


----------



## Young Pup

Well, winter storm watches are 1 county to the north and 1 county to the west of us right now. Shawn time for you to go outside and do a snow dance. I don't care what kind it is, 2 step, the jig, the electric slide or if you want to do it in your p j's you have to do it. lol


----------



## fordmstng66

No landscaping. I just plow a for the extra money in the winter. Always been affraid to try landscaping, and plowing on my own. I have 10 contracts that i take care of for someone else, plus some of my own stuff


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;502714 said:


> No landscaping. I just plow a for the extra money in the winter. Always been affraid to try landscaping, and plowing on my own. I have 10 contracts that i take care of for someone else, plus some of my own stuff


hey my couzin works at clark ford in hudson i live in solon so i am right up 91


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so i told u guys my check engine light came on right so i went had them read the code. intake manifold runner control stuck open bank 1 which means the left side is stuck open well ok i was like get the part 50 bucks for it and 8 bucks for the little clip so it came this morning i went in. hes like pull it around back u can have the back lift so i didnt have to work in the cold. well if u guys have ever seen under the hood of a new f150 u know what i am talking about a whole bunch of plastic. well i couldnt even freaking find this so calld intake runner control . so we calld ford where like where the heck is this thing guys like umm i dno let me ask a tech calls back hes like u either have to rock the motor or take the whole intake manifold off. 6hrs is what ford says for the job. i was like screw that put everything back on. had him turn the code off. geesh


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;502720 said:


> hey my couzin works at clark ford in hudson i live in solon so i am right up 91


I work right off Terex Rd. over there.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;502741 said:


> I work right off Terex Rd. over there.


he works right on 303 in there service dept


----------



## RhinoL&L

well it doesnt sound like anything promising for us around here. oh well all i want is to drop the blade a couple more times before winter is over

ok JP i will do a snow dance... you better be doing one too!


----------



## OhioPlower

willowick is north of hudson right?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well have to work on some friend's 4-wheelers and make a snow deflector for their blade, it must be going to snowpayup


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;502761 said:


> well it doesnt sound like anything promising for us around here. oh well all i want is to drop the blade a couple more times before winter is over
> 
> ok JP i will do a snow dance... you better be doing one too!


Man you have a bad attitude. Tom rubbing off on you? the storm has not even formed yet and the track is uncertain. So take a pill and relax. :waving:

Channel 10 said they will keep us updated on this. Channel 6 said to stay tuned too. Channel 4 has not given out any accums.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;502799 said:


> Man you have a bad attitude. Tom rubbing off on you? the storm has not even formed yet and the track is uncertain. So take a pill and relax. :waving:
> 
> Channel 10 said they will keep us updated on this. Channel 6 said to stay tuned too. Channel 4 has not given out any accums.


jp is being like the bus driver quiet back there dont make me stop this bus and come back there. you all need to relax will be there soon enough okkkkkk sorry reliving my childhood


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;502796 said:


> Well have to work on some friend's 4-wheelers and make a snow deflector for their blade, it must be going to snowpayup


yea people hear snow and need things done right now haha


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;502640 said:


> Winter storm watch says 6-10" with strong gusy winds.


im in the cardington ffa chapter. no i havnt done anythng for mowing yet. im just a freshman and we havnt got books yet but i might look into it. in 4-H i just took hogs and crops.


----------



## fordmstng66

OhioPlower;502762 said:


> willowick is north of hudson right?


i am about 20 east of cleveland. It takes me a good 45 minutes to get to and from work, but the payup is good.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well 2.5 pages.

You guys are post nutz LOL


----------



## OhioPlower

Ouch 45 minutes. I would much rather plow up north by you instead of summit county. Alot more hours.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

OhioPlower;502903 said:


> Ouch 45 minutes. I would much rather plow up north by you instead of summit county. Alot more hours.


which is y everybody and there brother has a plow up here


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;502911 said:


> which is y everybody and there brother has a plow up here


I started with a S-10 blazer. I started doing contract work, and wanted something bigger. I mostly keep it now for my mom, and grandmothers drive ways. It is just nice to know that i can make extra money when it snows, besides it gives me an excuse to drive in snow storms.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;502935 said:


> I started with a S-10 blazer. I started doing contract work, and wanted something bigger. I mostly keep it now for my mom, and grandmothers drive ways. It is just nice to know that i can make extra money when it snows, besides it gives me an excuse to drive in snow storms.


id rather stay home in snow storms i loving plowing dont get me wrong i hate retards who cant drive in snow and most of the time i am one


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks like we could get some nice Ice our of this storm


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;502949 said:


> Looks like we could get some nice Ice our of this storm


ronnie how can u get any ice when u dump 40 tons of salt on a lot


----------



## Snow-Kid

sounds like some ice and sleet may mix in a little bit to. I hope it stays all snow


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea.

If we get tomuch Ice I'll be on plowsite till the roads get cleared

No reason to try to drive on ice lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;502959 said:


> Yea.
> 
> If we get tomuch Ice I'll be on plowsite till the roads get cleared
> 
> No reason to try to drive on ice lol


i was thinkin that today if i get in to salting and it gets mad cold and the whole world is like ice i mean roads cars everything. i am not gonna go salt my accounts its just nuts id stay home tell them too bad and that they should stay home to.


----------



## OhioPlower

Its just as bad down here in summit county.


----------



## fordmstng66

not me i will be on 271 with all the idiots, that think 4x4 is invincible. LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;502824 said:


> im in the cardington ffa chapter. no i havnt done anythng for mowing yet. im just a freshman and we havnt got books yet but i might look into it. in 4-H i just took hogs and crops.


You do mow though don't you? I'm a junior and i'm doing one for turf management and state degree this year. Don't know if you ever heard of the Delphos FFA....The number one chapter in ohio for 2 years straight? lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

they are saying 80-100% chance...so what maybe up to a 20% chance we will get anything!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dumb People are 1/2 the fun LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;502968 said:


> not me i will be on 271 with all the idiots, that think 4x4 is invincible. LOL


ya my mom 480 in 6 inchs of snow gotta go to work we got her and my sister 06 exscapes when they came out with the intellatrac 4wheeldrive that thing works good my sisters has a front wheel cv or something thats bad cause it pulls funny and ford is like nah i am like i am telling u something is wrong. there like we drove it. same way u drove my truck and couldnt here that all of my front end bushings were wore out at 3000 miles. thing ratteld like a dam baby on speed with a rattle taped to his hand


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;502976 said:


> You do mow though don't you? I'm a junior and i'm doing one for turf management and state degree this year. Don't know if you ever heard of the Delphos FFA....The number one chapter in ohio for 2 years straight? lol


ya know i think they tell people that so they feel better about them selfs. like truck makers this is the best dam truck for 30 years and so is our and ours 2 so which one is it. ahh what a weird world we live in


----------



## Snow-Kid

so elwer are we still going to get snow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;502995 said:


> so elwer are we still going to get snow


I don't know, is the weather man ever right?


----------



## Snow-Kid

nope I wish i could find a job that pays that much and if you screw up you still have a job


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;502999 said:


> nope I wish i could find a job that pays that much and if you screw up you still have a job


No dout....but i'm ready for the snow...


----------



## fordmstng66

I don't see any snow until Friday by me. This wind can go away, it blew away all my plastice on the outside of my windows.


----------



## fordmstng66

Snow-Kid;502999 said:


> nope I wish i could find a job that pays that much and if you screw up you still have a job


Thats what i keep saying, i need a job that you can be wrong 50% of the time, and not lose a job.


----------



## Snow-Kid

did you guys get another 4wheeler


----------



## Young Pup

Well, if we don't get any snow we know who to blame this time around.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;503006 said:


> Thats what i keep saying, i need a job that you can be wrong 50% of the time, and not lose a job.





Elwer Lawn Care;503001 said:


> No dout....but i'm ready for the snow...


thats a heck of a v blade u got there whats it about 14ft?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;503008 said:


> did you guys get another 4wheeler


No, the one of the left is my friends that i had to work on, needed air in tired and i added the snow deflector, they want wings but thats gonna wait, my brother is gonna but a new edge on it tomorrow.


----------



## Snow-Kid

fordmstng66;503006 said:


> Thats what i keep saying, i need a job that you can be wrong 50% of the time, and not lose a job.


haha i think you are being generous saying 50% of the time


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;503009 said:


> Well, if we don't get any snow we know who to blame this time around.


ya my blade came off the other day thought it was so i could fix my truck it was just a waste of time


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

it was 15 ft when they were all straight, we do have three though but just don't have a blade on the oldest one


----------



## Snow-Kid

your friends blade looks to be what 48 or 54 inch


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;503014 said:


> ya my blade came off the other day thought it was so i could fix my truck it was just a waste of time


I have not had my blade on since Jan 2. Just been dropping salt down here. We need this snow. Just had all the fluids changed out on my truck and wouldn't you know it all took synthetic. I had the transfer,front,rear,tranny, and I said what they heck do the oil too. Went to pick it up and they said payup lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;503020 said:


> I have not had my blade on since Jan 2. Just been dropping salt down here. We need this snow. Just had all the fluids changed out on my truck and wouldn't you know it all took synthetic. I had the transfer,front,rear,tranny, and I said what they heck do the oil too. Went to pick it up and they said payup lol


ya someday ill have to do that


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;503018 said:


> your friends blade looks to be what 48 or 54 inch


48" it hardly clears the tires when angled, I have two people that want us to make them v blades now don't think we are going to though btw showing for snow to start around 6 pm


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;503022 said:


> 48" it hardly clears the tires when angled, I have two people that want us to make them v blades now don't think we are going to though btw showing for snow to start around 6 pm


If all of this is true sounds like a long tomorrow night friday and friday night


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;503021 said:


> ya someday ill have to do that


The only reason it went was the service 4wd message came on. They ran a diagnostic on it and no codes showed. Checked the book and it said to do it at 50,000 I was at 55


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;503027 said:


> If all of this is true sounds like a long tomorrow night friday and friday night


thats a good thing though, i just hope they call me and tell me i dont' have to come in to work friday night!


----------



## RhinoL&L

JP- youre complaining now too! LOL J/K but we just reallly need some plowable snow LOL


----------



## Snow-Kid

I would like to try synthetic in my truck someday but they say it cost considerably more. Heck changing oil in my truck cost enough(15 quarts every 7,000miles)


----------



## RhinoL&L

man JP hope they arent too expensive i am going to take my truck down there and have them check all the fluids out plus that other clunking noise. maybe ill just have them check everything out so i know what shape its in but im sure thats bigpayup oh well


----------



## Clapper&Company

Clunkiung noise must be a ford


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;503031 said:


> thats a good thing though, i just hope they call me and tell me i dont' have to come in to work friday night!


haha yea right people are snowed in and what do you think they are going to eat PIZZA. Might have to order me a pizza friday night.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;503028 said:


> The only reason it went was the service 4wd message came on. They ran a diagnostic on it and no codes showed. Checked the book and it said to do it at 50,000 I was at 55


i am really getting upset with all of this computer junk


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;503032 said:


> JP- youre complaining now too! LOL J/K but we just reallly need some plowable snow LOL


Where am I a complaing at? At my repair costs? Yes but I figured it was going to be what I paid anyway.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;503036 said:


> man JP hope they arent too expensive i am going to take my truck down there and have them check all the fluids out plus that other clunking noise. maybe ill just have them check everything out so i know what shape its in but im sure thats bigpayup oh well


I think it is a u joint on your truck. The costs for all the fluids was 508.13. Well worth it to me though. I don't had a heated garage to do it in anyway.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;503041 said:


> haha yea right people are snowed in and what do you think they are going to eat PIZZA. Might have to order me a pizza friday night.


I'm mainly there for their busy hours...you know what type of snow plows delphos has, no one will be out if we get what they are calling so they won't be busy, besides the people that think "ill just have some dumb deliever kid deliever my pizza because i don't want to go out in this" lol


----------



## fordmstng66

Clapper&Company;503038 said:


> Clunkiung noise must be a ford


that and some universals. I had all mine redone last year, with life time warrented parts. It only costs me a 12 pack to my buddy to replace them.


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol i goy to do u joints in the slat truck


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;503047 said:


> I'm mainly there for their busy hours...you know what type of snow plows delphos has, no one will be out if we get what they are calling so they won't be busy, besides the people that think "ill just have some dumb deliever kid deliever my pizza because i don't want to go out in this" lol


yea you can guarantee that the delphos streets are going to be terrible. Considering they try to salt away 4inches of snow then throw the plows on haha


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;503057 said:


> yea you can guarantee that the delphos streets are going to be terrible. Considering they try to salt away 4inches of snow then throw the plows on haha


You might have to drop YOUR plow to get through some of them! They will have their crew out all at once, I do not think they rotate them out. and they sure cant plow the snow off of 5th street onto the peoples sidewalks!


----------



## Snow-Kid

there is no way i am going to plow city streets pot holes every were and brick streets


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Jp, 508 bucks for oil????? Ugh did they lube you too??? Geez I hope they at least used fluid film or at the very least vaseline!!!!!!!

Im not sure on the snow yet. Gotta check the weather still. Gotta test out the plow tomorrow to make sure my small rebuild is going to be ok


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;503068 said:


> there is no way i am going to plow city streets pot holes every were and brick streets


thats why you have trip springs on that plow


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom Tom Tom, !!!!!!

What you doing??? I tryed to call you today but you wasnt home or something !!


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;503070 said:


> thats why you have trip springs on that plow


no thanks I will let you take care of them. I will just pack the snow down more for them


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;503072 said:


> no thanks I will let you take care of them. I will just pack the snow down more for them


I'll just plow on my way to work


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know Ron, I was out doing something stupid or another, LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL.

Wanted to talk to u about that job I looked at today !! It sounds like were going to end up with IT


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;502976 said:


> You do mow though don't you? I'm a junior and i'm doing one for turf management and state degree this year. Don't know if you ever heard of the Delphos FFA....The number one chapter in ohio for 2 years straight? lol


ya right now im just starting up a lawn care biz


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;503069 said:


> Jp, 508 bucks for oil????? Ugh did they lube you too??? Geez I hope they at least used fluid film or at the very least vaseline!!!!!!!
> 
> Im not sure on the snow yet. Gotta check the weather still. Gotta test out the plow tomorrow to make sure my small rebuild is going to be ok


Yep they had to use synthetic oils for the front and rear diff Plus case of trasfer fluid plus 3 gals of atf plus labor


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think I will stick with my 30 dollar oil and grease changes, lol. 

Ron I am on yahoo, tell me about the job!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Wow... Every time I'm BI$%@% about working on my truck, Im going to think I could of had to pay 500 for oil change LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;503079 said:


> ya right now im just starting up a lawn care biz


look into doing profeciency awards next year then, there is some real good money if you go to state and especially national level! Easy money.


----------



## Young Pup

I just saw two different forecasts at 10 pm. I still think they are uncertain to this storm. Just watched the twc weekly planner and it looks like they are showing more snow than rain. Who knows.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;503084 said:


> Wow... Every time I'm BI$%@% about working on my truck, Im going to think I could of had to pay 500 for oil change LOL


Maybe I am taking care of the essentials to keep the truck for awhile. Called preventive maintenace there. I much rather pay this out then pay for a new gear box,new tranny, new rear end.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Young Pup;503087 said:


> I just saw two different forecasts at 10 pm. I still think they are uncertain to this storm. Just watched the twc weekly planner and it looks like they are showing more snow than rain. Who knows.


yea they just said on our 10 oclock weather that the track is still uncertain


----------



## RhinoL&L

still havent heard much maybe we will see an inch or 2 but they still dont know what its doing so i dont know.


----------



## f250man

Good morning Shawn. I just saw that we would get up here in the north east corner between 1-2" and looks like some rain and sleet to. The northwest corner near Sandusky looks like they will get the most snow 4-6" if the storm follows the path it is on right now.


----------



## f250man

Well I just checked NWS and they say 1-2" here night and 2-4 tomorrow . 100% chance of precipitation of rain ,sleet or snow well now I know it won't snow every time I see 100% we get nothing. When it is 30-40% that is when we see snow. But I'll wait and see how the storm goes


----------



## born2farm

well just checkin in before school. im right on the edge of the 4-6in and 1-3in. looks like some freezing rain too. guess after school im gonna go get a couple 50lbs bags of rock salt but i know as soon as i buy them i wont need them the rest of the year and they will just sit in the garage. cya guys


----------



## f250man

Have a good day at school Brock talk to you later.


----------



## cornbinder

Young Pup;503089 said:


> Maybe I am taking care of the essentials to keep the truck for awhile. Called preventive maintenace there. I much rather pay this out then pay for a new gear box,new tranny, new rear end.


those guys don't realize that some of the new fluids they make cost around $20/qt. once again my dad is a service manager at a ford dealership. some of these newer vehicles call for some of these fluids. a 12 qt. transmission with $20 full synthetic atf $240 engine ,diffs,transfer case and motor i could see $500!! yeah ouch. but it's also a fact of the matter, the guy didn't get screwed, some of the products cost that much. pete


----------



## f250man

I hear you Pete just did mine in the garage before winter and just buying the stuff and doing it myself it cost me $250 to do it. But like jp said I would rather spend the money now the big repair bills later down the road .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

If I ever spend 500 dollars to put friggin oil in my truck, someone somewhere please throw a brick at me and thru my windshield!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a dam waste of money. Just because you want the fancy synthetics. Who cares, as long as it is got clean oil and changed regularly? 500 bucks could do a hell of alot more than buy 1 oil change


----------



## Bossman 92

Anybody hear from Ronnie yet?? I bet he is out pre salting. LOL


Have you guys heard any new changes for this storm?

Bossman


----------



## f250man

Yes I talked to him last night and he said he would be out this morning pre salting. No they still don't really know how it will track.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;503250 said:


> If I ever spend 500 dollars to put friggin oil in my truck, someone somewhere please throw a brick at me and thru my windshield!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a dam waste of money. Just because you want the fancy synthetics. Who cares, as long as it is got clean oil and changed regularly? 500 bucks could do a hell of alot more than buy 1 oil change


ya tell me about it i really am about to go find a truck from the south and pull the drivetrain out put in a carbd engine with no computer controls no emissons crap and run that everybody eles is saving the world y should i?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;503276 said:


> Yes I talked to him last night and he said he would be out this morning pre salting. No they still don't really know how it will track.


ya and they wont know till saturday afternoon and they go o well i guess we screwd that one up


----------



## Bossman 92

Sounds like Kevin has some faith! 

Bossman


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Bossman 92;503280 said:


> Sounds like Kevin has some faith!
> 
> Bossman


if i put the blade back on will just get ice. if i leave it off ill have to go out there in 6 inchs of snow and put it on. and then once i put it on it will rain and all go away. i just have really bad luck with winter


----------



## f250man

Now you sound like Tom  . Stop all the whining winter is not over with yet. LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;503305 said:


> Now you sound like Tom  . Stop all the whining winter is not over with yet. LOL


i like winter i just dont like all the break downs its just one after another this year


----------



## f250man

I hear what you are saying if its going to be cold it better be snowing. I hate the warm ups and the rain to.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;503314 said:


> I hear what you are saying if its going to be cold it better be snowing. I hate the warm ups and the rain to.


and it better be snow 2 ice can go jump off a cliff


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I havent really paid much attention at all to this storm. I figure when I look out at 2 am and the snow is dumping, then I leave. LOL It just isnt worth getting myself all worked up over nothing. Ron is out pre salting?? Jesus christ that kid puts salt down for anything. We did that last year when I hung out with him and you know what??? IT DIDNT WORK!!!!!!!! But hey if they pay, have at it

I dont see how it is friggin going to rain when the temps are going to be in the upper teens, low 20's? One would think it would all just drop as snowflakes. But weather is screwey too


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys Just got done Per Salting and Pre Plowing !!!!!!

Wanted to plow all the crap off the lots so the salt to lay 100% on the lot nothign between the lot and salt or the salt and the snow/ice !!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;503319 said:


> Hey guys Just got done Per Salting and Pre Plowing !!!!!!
> 
> Wanted to plow all the crap off the lots so the salt to lay 100% on the lot nothign between the lot and salt or the salt and the snow/ice !!!


now thats just darn confusing is that how u get the money for ur customers u just confuse them. its like u go to get ur car workd on they fill up ur washer fluid and ur blinker fluid tell u u got a bad muffler bearing


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;503250 said:


> If I ever spend 500 dollars to put friggin oil in my truck, someone somewhere please throw a brick at me and thru my windshield!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a dam waste of money. Just because you want the fancy synthetics. Who cares, as long as it is got clean oil and changed regularly? 500 bucks could do a hell of alot more than buy 1 oil change


You know what Tom, you take care of your equipment the way that you want to. Cause everytime something goes wrong you get on here and cry about it. Oh my cap came off my pump, it won't snow, this winter stinks, I am selling my stuff and I am done with it. Grow up, if you don't like it get out and quit complaining on here. I for one am tired of reading about your breakdowns and whining about it not snowing.

The specs called for the synthetics. I trust my mechanic not to rip me off. I have a good working relationship with them and they take care of me on the minor stuff and get me in and out.

Geez I feel better now.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;503215 said:


> still havent heard much maybe we will see an inch or 2 but they still dont know what its doing so i dont know.


Shawn some interesting things are happening in Texas with this storm. Keep you updated on this. Might be putting the plow on later this afternoon.

JP


----------



## clark lawn

hey guys in that wind storm we had yesterday a house a few steers over had a huge tree come down on top of it. the strucual engineer that looked at it feels it is going to be a total loss. tree was 3' in dia. and about 40-50' tall.caved in the roof and most of the second floor. all four sides of the house are blown out. everyone that has seen it says its the worst damage they have ever seen.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clark lawn;503482 said:


> hey guys in that wind storm we had yesterday a house a few steers over had a huge tree come down on top of it. the strucual engineer that looked at it feels it is going to be a total loss. tree was 3' in dia. and about 40-50' tall.caved in the roof and most of the second floor. all four sides of the house are blown out. everyone that has seen it says its the worst damage they have ever seen.


o man thats not to fun geesh jp had to get upset thou powerfull it was really moving i and i have to go with u jp take the time spend a extra little bit of cash take care of it and it will do the same in return. to each his own but always remember u get what u pay for


----------



## f250man

[Young Pup;503390]You know what Tom, you take care of your equipment the way that you want to. Cause every time something goes wrong you get on here and cry about it. Oh my cap came off my pump, it won't snow, this winter stinks, I am selling my stuff and I am done with it. Grow up, if you don't like it get out and quit complaining on here. I for one am tired of reading about your breakdowns and whining about it not snowing. }

Dam I tough I was ruff on Old Tom. Jp you are darn right mean.


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;503390 said:


> The specs called for the synthetics. I trust my mechanic not to rip me off. I have a good working relationship with them and they take care of me on the minor stuff and get me in and out.


Ya know, 500 isnt bad for them doing it all. I know when i did all the stuff on my truck, synthetic fluid for the front and rear diff was 10 bucks a quart, I had 6 or 7 quarts, then i think the T-case took 3-5, if you said you had the tranny done too, thats 3 and a half gallons for my truck, plus labor. Not bad. My buddies shop gets almost 100 to flush and change trans filter, 90 to flush cooling, almost 200 for front and rear diffs, not sure what they want for the t-case. I'd pay it this time of year if i didnt have a heated place to do it.


----------



## kc2006

Oh and about this storm. It's supposed to just be ice here, a bunch of it. Maybe an inch of snow before sun rise and then maybe another inch tomorrow afternoon  I hope they're wrong i want snow


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;503692 said:


> Oh and about this storm. It's supposed to just be ice here, a bunch of it. Maybe an inch of snow before sun rise and then maybe another inch tomorrow afternoon  I hope they're wrong i want snow


i just put my blade on ull see ice so sleep in


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

just raised the amount for us after lowering it majorly this morning. calling for 3-5 tonight, and 2-4 tomorrow but will be a wintry mix in the early morning hours. payup


----------



## kc2006

Go take your freakin blade off! WTF! 

Your not close enough so it doesnt effect me. I'm leaving mine off!


----------



## Young Pup

cornbinder;503238 said:


> those guys don't realize that some of the new fluids they make cost around $20/qt. once again my dad is a service manager at a ford dealership. some of these newer vehicles call for some of these fluids. a 12 qt. transmission with $20 full synthetic atf $240 engine ,diffs,transfer case and motor i could see $500!! yeah ouch. but it's also a fact of the matter, the guy didn't get screwed, some of the products cost that much. pete


Thanks Pete I thought so too.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Man some one on here needs a hug !!!!

Snow or Ice I think were ready Bring it on money money money


----------



## VBigFord20

You know what ticks me off, I added a set of KC backup lights to my truck around thanksgiving. The relay is mounted high up under the rear bumper where the kit said to put it. I coated it in dielectric grease and fluid film when I put it on. 

Around Christmas they were acting up, I found one bulb had burned out and was shorting, making the others stay on. I had to get a bulb from KC because no one stocks the kind they use, cost me $6.00. Replaced it, added more grease, and everything was fine.

About 3 weeks ago when I was plowing same problem, the lights were staying on and back feeding my factory lights keeping those on also. I pulled the fuse and did not have time to play with it until today. I found that the relay was all messed up, it had come apart and the one terminal was about to come off. I go get a new relay, go to plug it in and one of the damn wires corroded out of the connector.:angry::realmad:

Now I am going to need to replace the plug also. Tommarow I am calling KC and I am going to demand they replace theses lights. Don't buy KC, they are total junk.:angry:


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;503548 said:


> [Young Pup;503390]You know what Tom, you take care of your equipment the way that you want to. Cause every time something goes wrong you get on here and cry about it. Oh my cap came off my pump, it won't snow, this winter stinks, I am selling my stuff and I am done with it. Grow up, if you don't like it get out and quit complaining on here. I for one am tired of reading about your breakdowns and whining about it not snowing. }
> 
> Dam I tough I was ruff on Old Tom. Jp you are darn right mean.


Yeah I know I am just a mean little guy. lol :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;503690 said:


> Ya know, 500 isnt bad for them doing it all. I know when i did all the stuff on my truck, synthetic fluid for the front and rear diff was 10 bucks a quart, I had 6 or 7 quarts, then i think the T-case took 3-5, if you said you had the tranny done too, thats 3 and a half gallons for my truck, plus labor. Not bad. My buddies shop gets almost 100 to flush and change trans filter, 90 to flush cooling, almost 200 for front and rear diffs, not sure what they want for the t-case. I'd pay it this time of year if i didnt have a heated place to do it.


Thanks Kurt that is how I felt too.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;503726 said:


> Man some one on here needs a hug !!!!
> 
> Snow or Ice I think were ready Bring it on money money money


Sure the heck is not me. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP I like how your replying in 3 post there to up ur count LOL


KC never ran there lights, but thats what happens when u deal with salt


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;503709 said:


> just raised the amount for us after lowering it majorly this morning. calling for 3-5 tonight, and 2-4 tomorrow but will be a wintry mix in the early morning hours. payup


hey elwer if you need any help tomorrow let me know i will be around delphos and lima when ever the snow starts flying


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;503760 said:


> JP I like how your replying in 3 post there to up ur count LOL
> 
> KC never ran there lights, but thats what happens when u deal with salt


Just trying to catch up to you is all. :waving:


----------



## born2farm

well i just got back from gettin salt. looked at the 5 o clock news and it said 1/4in of ice tonight and then 1-2 inches of snow overnight with rain coming tommorrow morning so it may all get washed out. hmmm..guess ill just wait and see.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP you got a weather update yet?


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;503780 said:


> JP you got a weather update yet?


Think we will know better in the next 3 or 4 hours. The low is still not making a turn up this way yet.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea kinda what i was thinking


----------



## Young Pup

Ron here is where the low is located at, this is from Skyeye:

The low is centered over south-central Arkansas and heading east still...The advisories have been expanded even further in parts of KY and TN, so we're seeing a consensus of forecasters acknowledging the colder trends...


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok Thanks JP


----------



## f250man

I just Saw the updated forcast. They are saying 2-4 tonight 1-3 tomorrow and 1-2 tomorrow night. for us up here in northeast corner. We can only hope for snow I don't want Ice or rain.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;503760 said:


> JP I like how your replying in 3 post there to up ur count LOL
> 
> KC never ran there lights, but thats what happens when u deal with salt


kc makes a heck of a light with there day lighters there floods or spots nice lights but i wouldnt put them close to the ground. just me i like there lights but ud never see me put one anywhere less then a light bar or roof


----------



## stcroixjoe

i just had a new cutting edge and "rubber foot" put on my overrated "v" plow today hope we all get some snow and make somepayup


----------



## RhinoL&L

havent heard much since 5 today and then i heard we would see maybe 1/4 in of ice with little snow. oh well though maybe it will change. we will see!payup


----------



## clark lawn

thier just calling for rain and freezing rain here with less than an inch of snow. at least ill get to go put down some salt.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hope we get some snow then Ice


----------



## Young Pup

Only update that I have is that it made it's turn. Just waiting to hear about the track of it now. Will post as soon as I hear.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike Just called me They Got Ice in Cloumbus


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;504081 said:


> Mike Just called me They Got Ice in Cloumbus


Yep looking out the window we have a mix of snow/sleet here.


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn if you are up call me.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Weatherman brent, how much snow we going to get? Do you have any weight in the bed of your truck, when i saw you in town today it looks like the truck holds that blade really well, and looks really nice!


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;503760 said:


> JP I like how your replying in 3 post there to up ur count LOL
> 
> KC never ran there lights, but thats what happens when u deal with salt


I don't have a salter. If I did I would expect this for sure.



KGRlandscapeing;503830 said:


> kc makes a heck of a light with there day lighters there floods or spots nice lights but i wouldnt put them close to the ground. just me i like there lights but ud never see me put one anywhere less then a light bar or roof


I have Hella lights on the front of the truck and never had a issue. I have ProComp lights on the other truck and never had a issue. These KC lights are made like crap. The backup kit is, or at least claims to be made to be mounted to a bumper close to the ground.

If they keep acting like crap I am going to change it around and mount the relay up by the tail light and get a set of tractor lights from cat for the bumper.


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn and Ron, looks like for storm totals still look for 2 to 4 according to skyeye. I just reposted his map and he is still going with it for the storm totals. We shall see what happens.

Ron by the looks of his map it extends into your area.


----------



## plow time

*freezing*

freezing rain here in zanesville for about a half a hour nownothing temp is 31.5


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

a dusting here so far, calling for 3-5 tonight, 2-4 tomorrow......15 miles east they are only calling for 1-2 tonight, 1-3 tomorrow


----------



## Mike S

Hey ron my body had his computer with him! Just got a update sounds like the snow is moving in in the next few minutes! Done with the ice! A good solid inch!


----------



## kc2006

vbigford, take the crap off it and put weather tite connectors on, make sure you shrink wrap all the other stuff. I've gone as far as shrink wraping relays before (when i didnt have weather tite stuff). shrink wrap is fun to watch too haha.

It's 11:44, nothing happening here, even though radar is showing its sleeting, wtf!


----------



## OhioPlower

im thinking we are gonna get screwed like we always do and end up with nothing


----------



## clark lawn

2:20 and we just got a little sleet now its turning back to rain.


----------



## Clapper&Company

2:35 here

Snowing wet snow like Mad super Big flakes too !!!

Were be rolling soon


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well Were rolling !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Snowing still, but starting to rain and frezz up!!!! 

payup


----------



## Young Pup

3:35 am and plain rain here. any ice is melting with rain. Back to sleep for me till later on.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

snow on the ground coverd the grass kinda and most of the pavement. rain was moving should ice up in time just for morning rush. less then a 1/2 on untreated surfaces


----------



## born2farm

got up at 5:30, school was closed checked outside and it seemed my drive was clear, when it gets a little lighter outside im gonna go shake some salt probably.

no snow here at all


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went out and salted a ton. Going to go back out in a bit and do it again. I thought maybe we would have a chance for snow. Well makes for a fast day for me. Salting only take a few hours....payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;504390 said:


> Went out and salted a ton. Going to go back out in a bit and do it again. I thought maybe we would have a chance for snow. Well makes for a fast day for me. Salting only take a few hours....payup


 ya i guess next year ill have to get some salting work


----------



## JeepCreepn01

another huge let down here:realmad:


----------



## born2farm

well i got a quick salt question for you guys right now?

its 36 degrees
raining
all ice has turned to slush
do i clean everythng off then salt or what?


----------



## Burkartsplow

born2farm;504398 said:


> well i got a quick salt question for you guys right now?
> 
> its 36 degrees
> raining
> all ice has turned to slush
> do i clean everythng off then salt or what?


If it is slushy that is what i did this morning. then salt on the bare pavement.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;504398 said:


> well i got a quick salt question for you guys right now?
> 
> its 36 degrees
> raining
> all ice has turned to slush
> do i clean everythng off then salt or what?


thats ur discretion if u leave it u raise the slush and stuffs freezing temp so anything new will just be water. it should eventually all turn to water. or u could remove it waste ur time enless its deep and nasty and hard to walk in like loose sand at the beach then clean it then salt. so here if its not adverse where it would make things unsafe place salt on top of it if its gonna be a problem remove it


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;504400 said:


> If it is slushy that is what i did this morning. then salt on the bare pavement.


you only did that cause u were bored cause we dont get to plow enough.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

A let down here too...only about an inch of snow they on top is a hard layer of ice :realmad:


----------



## born2farm

well im gonna wait and see wut the temps do,,i only got one place that would require salt on all of it and it is only 2 houses down from me. there call in for snow for me later so ill have to see what happens.


----------



## fordmstng66

nothing but slush by me


----------



## f250man

well it stopped snowing and the rain has finally stopped so Im off to push all the slush and ice off.


----------



## f250man

Just got back in from pushing all the slop of everything. And the Clap is doing the same thing. Tom did you get to push or salt anything today?. I see your school weren't closed out there. My kids are home today.


----------



## born2farm

well i cleaned the slush and salted some stuff...gonna go out around 12 to push the slush


----------



## Danscapes

All you guys up north suck, lol. Here in Cincinnati all we got was rain, is it ever going to snow??


----------



## f250man

Tom is that you? Did you move down to Cincy with out telling us. :waving:


----------



## f250man

Sorry could not resist. Inside joke for the new guy. Welcome to the Dark side of Ohio thread.


----------



## MRUSSELL

no snow today but i did get to salt some more salting is fast money but it is definately boring since it seems like i have been doing it every day


----------



## f250man

Salt = money if I salted I would do it every day and save the plow and truck the abuse.


----------



## fordmstng66

f250man;504503 said:


> Salt = money if I salted I would do it every day and save the plow and truck the abuse.


The guy i sub for get paid better for the salt than the plowing at the Post offices i do. Tom was probably able to push some slush, if not just salt.


----------



## kc2006

We went out and pushed everything and salted it all. Didn't get out till 6, i hate doing that, too many people on the road. 

Supposed to get around an inch this evening, I hope we do, trigger's an inch for all the churches


----------



## Young Pup

Rain washed everything away here im my part of town. Got up at 330 and it was melting. Even took a drive and it was plain rain.


----------



## kc2006

I got some video's I'm going to try and put up. If i figure it out. I took them with my phone. The slush was flyin!


----------



## clark lawn

kurt you must have got more over there then we did on this side of town. not even a half inch of slush.


----------



## born2farm

man you had enough slush to throw? dang


----------



## kc2006

I went outside at 4am and there was about 1"-1 1/2" of heavy wet snow. Went back to sleep till 5:30 and the rain started and turned it to slush. There was more in austintown then there was in youngstown.

Fun stuff, that slush was flyin


----------



## Burkartsplow

just woke up from nap. Pushed slush and salted. Problay have to salt tonight. good deal with the salting. But would like to get a real push in again. Starting to lose it...


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;504556 said:


> man you had enough slush to throw? dang


Just talked to Ron, give him a call on his cell phone.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, Ron is out up there. He says he has a real mess on his hands. Pushing and salting his places. Been out most of the night and still going strong. Looking at the radar he has more ice moving in too.


----------



## kc2006

I want to go sub for the clap! I'm poor.

Here's a video, sorry it sucks, it was my phone. Now that i know how to do it, i'll either take my camera or take a longer video with my phone since it can do up to an hour. If we get more tonight, the woman is going with me, she can video, no bewbie shots though.

http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v643/mean83sc/3764589836_ORIG.flv

http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v643/mean83sc/3764511509_ORIG.flv


----------



## Young Pup

At least you got to do something. Talked to Shawn down here and he went out and did a little bit of salting. At least my customers were happy that I didn;t show up cause I got no calls abut not salting.


----------



## Young Pup

The second video shows up good. What a mess that looks like.


----------



## f250man

Kurt I'm sure the Clap would have loved your help. He asked me last night if I was coming down today but I had to my own clean up this morning.


----------



## kc2006

If i would of known i would of gone. I normally only have 3-5 hours of plowing, I was done at 9:30 today. dang


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;504574 said:


> Just talked to Ron, give him a call on his cell phone.


hey JP you know if he needed somethng? im just gettin ready to grab some lunch so ill try and get ahold of him afterwards


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;504597 said:


> hey JP you know if he needed somethng? im just gettin ready to grab some lunch so ill try and get ahold of him afterwards


No I think he just wanted to chat is all. Also was wondering why you were not in School


----------



## f250man

I have about 10-15 hrs in a good storm. And today I did about 3 hours worth since the salted most of them. I don't salt my stuff so I pushed off the slush and ice off. A few of them said it didn't need done. All I know it isn't my law suit when someone falls.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey guys all we got was FREE Truck wash. Oh boy. 

Ron 
Got your message just do a GOOD walk through and visualize how long it will take you. Then add an hour for TOYS, KIDS, DOGS, GARBAGE, ETC.:waving:


----------



## f250man

Yes this storm was sure a bust there Josh. Got 1 1/2 of snow then ice up and started raining up here in the northeast corner.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;504602 said:


> No I think he just wanted to chat is all. Also was wondering why you were not in School


alright i try and call him here in a bit. we had a snow day today becuz of ice i guess.lol


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;504614 said:


> alright i try and call him here in a bit. we had a snow day today becuz of ice i guess.lol


Cool, if he calls back I will let him know that you will be calling him.


----------



## born2farm

hey JP if you talk to ron again just give him my cell so he can call me whenever. its (419) 210 4514


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;504521 said:


> We went out and pushed everything and salted it all. Didn't get out till 6, i hate doing that, too many people on the road.
> 
> Supposed to get around an inch this evening, I hope we do, trigger's an inch for all the churches


 ya to many nuts out on the road and if u have to pull or back out u just sit there and wait what a pain. i like early or late plowing i did end up pushing about 3 inchs of what i would like to call soup or mush off most of my drives


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im in for a few !!!

What a mess, Over in the south(carrollton) we had about 1" / In town here we had a good 2" and when I got up to Alliance there was a good 4-6" up there LOL

Every thing keeps frezzing up its raininf and the groudn is about 27*!!!!

We salted every thing 3 times and plowed every thing once.

The Dr office called and had us push it twice

Just Talked to my buddy, and they put donw about 25 Ton per event.... Today he put down 75-100 Ton !!!


And theres more on its way


----------



## f250man

NWS says 1-2" this afternoon and 1-2" over night and I see they are saying freezing rain for sunday now. payup payup


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;504653 said:


> Im in for a few !!!
> 
> Every thing keeps frezzing up its raininf and the groudn is about 27*!!!!


I hate it when it's raininf and the groudn is frezzing up like that.  J/K Ronnie


----------



## kc2006

Not looking good here. Now they're saying less than 1" today, a flurry or two tonight and high of 37 tomorrow. BLAH!


----------



## Clapper&Company

toby4492;504670 said:


> I hate it when it's raininf and the groudn is frezzing up like that.  J/K Ronnie


LOL It was a good problem to have LOL

I was thinkignt he whole time.... Man I wish I had a snow way spreader


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;504630 said:


> hey JP if you talk to ron again just give him my cell so he can call me whenever. its (419) 210 4514


Ron did you get it?

Went ahead and unloaded the salt Ron. Took about 30 mins to do. Not bad. Right after I started it was spitting snow and still is now. If that is what it takes then I don't mind. I see a nice band of snow setting up around Dayton now. Aw what to do. lol


----------



## born2farm

well its snowin here pretty good..prolly got a good dusting of an 1/8-1/4 on everythng. the roads are wet enough its not sticking so ill just have to play the night out. talked to ron just now and he said it was clear so i must be movin that way right now.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;504751 said:


> well its snowin here pretty good..prolly got a good dusting of an 1/8-1/4 on everythng. the roads are wet enough its not sticking so ill just have to play the night out. talked to ron just now and he said it was clear so i must be movin that way right now.


ya up here we got nothing going on maybe som rain i am not really sure. when i look out the window and its snowing ill know its snowing


----------



## LHK2

Got to love those contracts. Wouldn't want to be push this year.


----------



## JRSlawn

Anyone looking for sub work in the Akron area? I have like 5 lots up here I am looking to sub looking for someone reliable. PM me if interested.


----------



## JRSlawn

I also have an ice sized account in the Brimfield area. I would like to have these subbed out by mid week


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

is everyone still out pushing and salting? Went out at 8 and was back in by 11. i wanna live somewhere where there is a lot of snow and in the summer lots of rain payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

I just got back in again!

Had to go out and salt a few lots that are open late or 24hrs 

Snowing here kinda every things covering and iceing up !!1

Going to go back out in the AM


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOW this site is dead !!!!!

Went back out at 6am and salted alot of stuff again this moring


----------



## toby4492

It is a little quiet here. 

Never fear Ronnie, I'm here. LOL :waving:


----------



## born2farm

im here for a little bit. gettin ready to leave for an auction though.


----------



## LHK2

Went out this morning, put down some salt. No big deal.


----------



## Clapper&Company

toby4492;505221 said:


> It is a little quiet here.
> 
> Never fear Ronnie, I'm here. LOL :waving:


 Thanks Tom !!! :salute:
I feel better


----------



## born2farm

well i guess im not gettin to the auction as early as i hoped lol. so what is everyone up too


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i went and got my echeck it passed yippe


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good Deal LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Endig up salting a little last night down here. We had a quick freeze and it was slicker than fluid film out there.


----------



## KINNCO

4,723.....4,724 Hi ya'll ! I won't in trouble here will I ???


----------



## Young Pup

KINNCO;505328 said:


> 4,723.....4,724 Hi ya'll ! I won't in trouble here will I ???


No you can hide out here with us too. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Mike.... 

JP Mike is a jack of all trades and a master of none .... Look at his web site !!!!

JP good thing you unloaded the truck LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;505339 said:


> LOL Mike....
> 
> JP Mike is a jack of all trades and a master of none .... Look at his web site !!!!
> 
> JP good thing you unloaded the truck LOL


Is this Mike S on here?

#$!#$!$!#@$! to you on the salt too. lol It wasn/'t bad to load some back up. Only did a couple of lots anyway. The rest are closed on weekends.


----------



## Clapper&Company

NO this is a diffen mike.

LOL just keeping u on ur toes !!!

By the way Got to salt last night at 8p and this mornign again


----------



## Young Pup

Nice website. I like the eyes on the wings on the plow too. I think you need to add one more thing to your "jack of all trades". How about cemetary work?


----------



## Young Pup

I saw that Ron. You are killing me man.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I know I know... It droped and started to snow last night ans it was all over, Ice every where.

Then this moring every thing froze up agian


----------



## Clapper&Company

By the way JP todays weather:

This Afternoon: A chance of freezing drizzle and flurries before 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 41. Southwest wind between 9 and 11 mph.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;505362 said:


> By the way JP todays weather:
> 
> This Afternoon: A chance of freezing drizzle and flurries before 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 41. Southwest wind between 9 and 11 mph.


You better get out there and put some more salt down there. Those flurries might start icing things up again before you hit 41 degrees lol. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;505370 said:


> You better get out there and put some more salt down there. Those flurries might start icing things up again before you hit 41 degrees lol. :waving:


LOL JP I been checking every so offen  Would be a shame to miss the ice and not get a salt out of it LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Oh man you are killing me.You need to find a hobby other than salt spreading and plowsite. How about knitting?


----------



## Clapper&Company

How about crocheting ??


----------



## Young Pup

Whichever one floats your boat is fine by me.


----------



## toby4492

.....................


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;505380 said:


> Whichever one floats your boat is fine by me.


LOL .....

You need to buy stock in my salt place


----------



## Clapper&Company

toby4492;505381 said:


> .....................


Tom whats ur point LOL


----------



## KINNCO

Young Pup;505353 said:


> Nice website. I think you need to add one more How about cemetary work?


Thanks PUP

I hate shovels! LOL Although my 10 yr old is going to the haunted Triway Mansion for a sleep over tonight


----------



## Clapper&Company

KINNCO;505384 said:


> Thanks PUP
> 
> I hate shovels! LOL Although my 10 yr old is going to the haunted Triway Mansion for a sleep over tonight


Its the wrong time of the year isnt ??? Just this if it was Oct again, I could be geeting ready to spread salt for a whole season


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;505383 said:


> Tom whats ur point LOL


Just a little gift to get you started.


----------



## Young Pup

toby4492;505381 said:


> .....................


I like it. there you go Ron at you will get the point of this sooner or later.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;505382 said:


> LOL .....
> 
> You need to buy stock in my salt place


What do you mean? I thought you owned that place by now. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL ok guys !!!!

If u say so


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;505390 said:


> What do you mean? I thought you owned that place by now. :waving:


No but I got a VIP parking spot and my own loading dock


----------



## Young Pup

KINNCO;505384 said:


> Thanks PUP
> 
> I hate shovels! LOL Although my 10 yr old is going to the haunted Triway Mansion for a sleep over tonight


Lol. Boy I bet he/she will be calling for you to come get them..


----------



## toby4492

Young Pup;505389 said:


> I like it. there you go Ron at you will get the point of this sooner or later.


Oh look at the cute kitty Ron made between his last 2 posts. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;505394 said:


> Lol. Boy I bet she will be calling for you to come get her.


Who said his 10yr old was a she??


----------



## Young Pup

I have some errands to run. Check back later on. Have a good afternoon and Ron don't look outside now it is raining needle points out there. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

HAHAHA Guys Jp Do leave ur step ladder in town this time


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;505396 said:


> Who said his 10yr old was a she??


Oops you are right. I changed it in my orignal post. but you have they evidence now. I guess I better go get my eyes checked again while I am running my errands. Sorry Mike.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;505400 said:


> HAHAHA Guys Jp Do leave ur step ladder in town this time


Hey I have folddown step stool that opens up when I open my door on my truck. That way I won't forget it. lol:waving::waving:


----------



## Young Pup

toby4492;505395 said:


> Oh look at the cute kitty Ron made between his last 2 posts. LOL


roflmao Thanks for laugh Tom.


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;505393 said:


> No but I got a VIP parking spot and my own loading dock


you mean you dont own a salt mine somwhere? geez..behind on the ages aint ya


----------



## RhinoL&L

another busy day here on ps, lol jk. soiunds lkike you guiys had some fun supposed to warm up this week... oh well as long as we get to push one more time or so.


----------



## Clapper&Company

born2farm;505580 said:


> you mean you dont own a salt mine somwhere? geez..behind on the ages aint ya


Well to tell you the truth, I did have one but I dryed it up last year


----------



## Clapper&Company

Clapper&Company;505713 said:


> Well to tell you the truth, I did have one but I dryed it up last year


Looks like we might something Wesday and then over the weekend


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brent, so much for that 6-10 inches. You take you plow off yet or you still especing more? I need to get more places to plow next year. I went into work yesterday but could of made more plowing one driveway than working 3 hours.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;505791 said:


> Brent, so much for that 6-10 inches. You take you plow off yet or you still especing more? I need to get more places to plow next year. I went into work yesterday but could of made more plowing one driveway than working 3 hours.


ya know i try and tell my couzin that. i am like idiot if we turnd this in to a well oil'd machine we could do well for ourselfs in this season. hes as thick as his parents thou. and he couldnt save money if u put it in a lockd box that was fire proof and bullet proof. hed get it out someway to spend it on something dum.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin there seems to be alot on ppl like that.

I like to spend money too, but I alway have enougth in the bank to pay for fule for a week.
Try to keep around a grand for fule this time a year


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;505828 said:


> Kevin there seems to be alot on ppl like that.
> 
> I like to spend money too, but I alway have enougth in the bank to pay for fule for a week.
> Try to keep around a grand for fule this time a year


i told u his e60 died right well hes got no cash to fix it. and i am like see now what the heck do u do


----------



## LHK2

Looking for someone who plows in Twinsburg, 480 and 91 area. I have a lot near there. Need to be reliable. Lot takes about 1 to 1 1/2 hr to plow , easy plow, depending on snow amount. reply on this site or message me your info. Thanks. looking asap.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin no you didnt tell me !!


too funny.. hide it under his cheesebuger and maybe here fix it, the fat @[email protected]%@

This is your fat cousin right?


----------



## kc2006

Clapper&Company;506033 said:


> Kevin no you didnt tell me !!
> 
> too funny.. hide it under his cheesebuger and maybe here fix it, the fat @[email protected]%@
> 
> This is your fat cousin right?


WOW! I'd hate to see what you say about me when i'm not around!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Kurt, whats going on?? Feeling better buddy?


----------



## kc2006

Oh I forgot to call you! I was in the shower when you called and then i forgot, opps!

Yea i'm getting there, feeling pretty good, still got a cough and hacking up some monster hockers. Last night i was up for almost an hour coughing, i get pizzed and i think that makes me cough worse.

You watching the game today? It's a good excuse to order a bunch of wings for me


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;505791 said:


> Brent, so much for that 6-10 inches. You take you plow off yet or you still especing more? I need to get more places to plow next year. I went into work yesterday but could of made more plowing one driveway than working 3 hours.


Yea I took if off yesterday. I got to plow a few places up town but nothing in lima they got no snow all freezing rain.:realmad: I stopped buy the point friday night to pick up some but you where not working must of missed you. I was going to ask dempsy if he needed his lot plowed it was icy and alittle bit of snow on it. A buddy of mine wants to stop by some time and look how you made your v blade let me know when you are around and we might stop by.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;506066 said:


> Yea I took if off yesterday. I got to plow a few places up town but nothing in lima they got no snow all freezing rain.:realmad: I stopped buy the point friday night to pick up some but you where not working must of missed you. I was going to ask dempsy if he needed his lot plowed it was icy and alittle bit of snow on it. A buddy of mine wants to stop by some time and look how you made your v blade let me know when you are around and we might stop by.


Ya i left work friday at 7. You should of asked to plow it, you could hardly walk on it last night because it was so icy, nice spot to do burn outs though


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;506088 said:


> Ya i left work friday at 7. You should of asked to plow it, you could hardly walk on it last night because it was so icy, nice spot to do burn outs though


yea I got a little squirrelly leaving but it was all good


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;506096 said:


> yea I got a little squirrelly leaving but it was all good


Any time you want to stop to see that blade, or your friend. You can give me a call or text when you want to stop to see if i'm around, I'll pm you my number.


----------



## Snow-Kid

sounds good he has been wanting to build a v blade for his 4wheeler but needed some ideas


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;506112 said:


> sounds good he has been wanting to build a v blade for his 4wheeler but needed some ideas


My brother is actually making another one now for my ffa teacher,which is relation and my friends want one because their 48" is too small, its either that or add 6" to each side of their blade.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;506117 said:


> My brother is actually making another one now for my ffa teacher,which is relation and my friends want one because their 48" is too small, its either that or add 6" to each side of their blade.


heck tell your friend to build some wings on there blade kind of like pro wings on truck plows should not be to hard


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;506118 said:


> heck tell your friend to build some wings on there blade kind of like pro wings on truck plows should not be to hard


geting them to stay level and being able to trip will be the hard part and it needs to trip because mine was tripping all the time on friday although the v does not trip. if we ad to it we will just add them straight. You get my pm?


----------



## Snow-Kid

yep got your pm might text you in a little while to see if you are around and we might stop by


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;506124 said:


> yep got your pm might text you in a little while to see if you are around and we might stop by


i 'should' be around untill 3. heres some wings for the plow but they are a joke and for 62 dollars!


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea those are a joke does not look like they add too much length to the blade. if you use rubber on the bottem of the wing it should still trip. I had wings on my old blade and it tripped all of the time.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;506129 said:


> yea those are a joke does not look like they add too much length to the blade. if you use rubber on the bottem of the wing it should still trip. I had wings on my old blade and it tripped all of the time.


It all depends on what my brother wants to make for them, he is laid off from work now so he's gonna make a couple more blades and mayble sell them.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;506136 said:


> It all depends on what my brother wants to make for them, he is laid off from work now so he's gonna make a couple more blades and mayble sell them.


you guys going to be around say 12:30 1 O'clock time probably stop over and look at that blade


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;506145 said:


> you guys going to be around say 12:30 1 O'clock time probably stop over and look at that blade


I will be, the blade creator wont lol but i know enough about it.


----------



## Elwer

The blade creator wont be but i guess travis knows enough lol... i gave him a parts list of what you kinda all need, i went heavy on most of the steel pieces, but bigger is always better.
Matt


----------



## Snow-Kid

alright think one of those blades will work on a honda rincon that is the 4wheeler he has


----------



## Elwer

Mine is a 400 rancher, so i bet it will work, but i have also been told that the rincons dont have alot of balls, but is what ive been told 
Matt


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well i'm takin off, brent when you come just come in the building, i should be in there.


----------



## Snow-Kid

ok will do


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;506021 said:


> Looking for someone who plows in Twinsburg, 480 and 91 area. I have a lot near there. Need to be reliable. Lot takes about 1 to 1 1/2 hr to plow , easy plow, depending on snow amount. reply on this site or message me your info. Thanks. looking asap.


i live in solon and plow in solon and right on the tburg line


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;506033 said:


> Kevin no you didnt tell me !!
> 
> too funny.. hide it under his cheesebuger and maybe here fix it, the fat @[email protected]%@
> 
> This is your fat cousin right?


ya thats him


----------



## Chevy03dump

LHK2;506021 said:


> Looking for someone who plows in Twinsburg, 480 and 91 area. I have a lot near there. Need to be reliable. Lot takes about 1 to 1 1/2 hr to plow , easy plow, depending on snow amount. reply on this site or message me your info. Thanks. looking asap.


I am available after finishing my rounds. Call me to discuss.
Gary
330.687.3221


----------



## Clapper&Company

wow would u look at that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gary made a post !!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;506316 said:


> wow would u look at that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gary made a post !!!!


cause hes intrested in making a little money


----------



## Young Pup

Ron you got that blanket done yet?


----------



## Chevy03dump

Clapper&Company;506316 said:


> wow would u look at that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gary made a post !!!!


Told you I was out here keeping an eye on ya!


----------



## born2farm

so wuts everybody up too no here


----------



## Clapper&Company

Gary I see that LOL !!!

Taking 43 to 44 was about the same time as going 14 to 225 just so u know


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP yea, Its omost done


----------



## f250man

2111 posts Ron you better give your fingers a rest.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL In know steve, ive slowed down sice i hit 2000 lol


----------



## stcroixjoe

Do any of you guys have a western salt spreader controller for sale? I might grab this spreader if I can find a cheap controller


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nope sorry joe, the only one I had I gave to Tom!

I wire mine to a 30amp swich


----------



## stcroixjoe

would any controller work with a western? Where is tom?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea any control will work!!

Tom, his wife said he was sick, but i dont know where he is!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;506650 said:


> Yea any control will work!!
> 
> Tom, his wife said he was sick, but i dont know where he is!


How come when you open up tom's profile, it won't say when he was last active? Did he get banned lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, He must be hiding from is all


Wait isnt that what Repo did too  LOL J/k


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Its snowing out!! well kinda, sleetin pretty hard at times. Hopefully there will be some slush to push around in the morning.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea, they said were going to have frezzing rain in the morning


----------



## Snow-Kid

travis it is actually snowing out might get to push something. Oh the wings were good haha moose brought them out when the game started


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

so you were with jim then. How long did john stay and talk? It was sure an interesting night at work, guy called back complaining about sub, called back again and i told him that i personly made it and i know for sure i made it right.. s*** hit the fan lol so john takes a new one later and the guy offered him a smoke of weed!!!!! Should of called the cops.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;506711 said:


> so you were with jim then. How long did john stay and talk? It was sure an interesting night at work, guy called back complaining about sub, called back again and i told him that i personly made it and i know for sure i made it right.. s*** hit the fan lol so john takes a new one later and the guy offered him a smoke of weed!!!!! Should of called the cops.


john was not there to long. Were you guys busy tonight?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;506717 said:


> john was not there to long. Were you guys busy tonight?


ya from 5:15 - 7 he had alot of delievers. sold 3 big pan fulll of wings which is probably around 375 wings which is pretty good. They had two gone by 5. Man i'm thinking about going out to plow, my bro is coming home from miller city and he said it is teriable, can hardly see a power line poll ahead at times!


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;506720 said:


> ya from 5:15 - 7 he had alot of delievers. sold 3 big pan fulll of wings which is probably around 375 wings which is pretty good. They had two gone by 5. Man i'm thinking about going out to plow, my bro is coming home from miller city and he said it is teriable, can hardly see a power line poll ahead at times!


yea i just got home from jims and it was snowing pretty good did not hook the plow up don't want to scare it away but might go out after it stops if there is enough


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;506721 said:


> yea i just got home from jims and it was snowing pretty good did not hook the plow up don't want to scare it away but might go out after it stops if there is enough


I wanna have enough to have school delayed tomorrow, and to plow in the morning befor it all melts. I'm waiting for ch. 4 news to see what they say....national weather service is calling for a tenth of inch of ice and one inch snow/sleet.


----------



## Snow-Kid

I didn't even know it was going to snow tonight might not have drank as much but oh well if thats what it takes for it to snow.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;506725 said:


> I didn't even know it was going to snow tonight might not have drank as much but oh well if thats what it takes for it to snow.


I didn't either till about an hour ago...you drank and drove home?!!! If it snowed like this all night it would be great!!! about an inch of wet stuff already!


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;506728 said:


> I didn't either till about an hour ago...you drank and drove home?!!! If it snowed like this all night it would be great!!! about an inch of wet stuff already!


I only had 2 beers but if they call for snow i try not to drink


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;506732 said:


> I only had 2 beers but if they call for snow i try not to drink


But if thats what i take to snow, then drink! and just have me drive your truck


----------



## Snow-Kid

alright heck you can drive my truck and i dont even have to drink


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;506738 said:


> alright heck you can drive my truck and i dont even have to drink


Ok i'l remember that lol i better get off to bed incase all the snow melts befor morning and school isn't delayed. DON"T put the plow on till morning so it continues to snow


----------



## Snow-Kid

ok will do


----------



## Elwer

Snow-Kid;506738 said:


> alright heck you can drive my truck and i dont even have to drink


OK wow Snow-Kid now i think u just dug yourself a whole.....I think travis wants a truck with a plow more than a women...but sometimes that could be good to haha


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Good to see we had NW ohio hour here 


Well send thew snow this way please


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer;506755 said:


> OK wow Snow-Kid now i think u just dug yourself a whole.....I think travis wants a truck with a plow more than a women...but sometimes that could be good to haha


I don't know in my case i think it would be cheaper to have a woman hard telling though


----------



## Snow-Kid

Clapper&Company;506767 said:


> LOL Good to see we had NW ohio hour here
> 
> Well send thew snow this way please


haha the snow is coming your way we got a real quick inch of snow sleet then it changed to rain and freezing rain so I don't know might get to salt my one lot


----------



## Clapper&Company

good deal !!

I can push a inch then salt every thing Woot !!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Did anyone else get anything last night? Had about an inch of slush to push off the drive earlier.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nothing over here in my neck of the woods 

Looks Like today will be a good, clean office, work on bids and invoice day


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i got nothing either


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

School got canceled for our one inch!  So i'm going to go out and plow some for the heck of it.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;506897 said:


> School got canceled for our one inch!  So i'm going to go out and plow some for the heck of it.


Is it foggy over by your house travis


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;506909 said:


> Is it foggy over by your house travis


Yep sure is, its misting out too because while i waas out plowing my pants are all wet. Glade we got a 4 day weekend  have to get some more steel today for my bro to build those plows then i can enjoy the day off. ....just saw you go by, wheres the plow at, theres snow on the ground! Its hard to make money without the plow lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Elwer Lawn Care;506929 said:


> Yep sure is, its misting out too because while i waas out plowing my pants are all wet. Glade we got a 4 day weekend  have to get some more steel today for my bro to build those plows then i can enjoy the day off.


Look at that !!!! he was so happy to plow he pee himself


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;506931 said:


> Look at that !!!! he was so happy to plow he pee himself


DOn't tell anyone


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;506931 said:


> Look at that !!!! he was so happy to plow he pee himself


to late man kids these days cant even contain there happyness. i guess i am gonna have to buy somebody good nights or cool alert pullups


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;506938 said:


> to late man kids these days cant even contain there happyness. i guess i am gonna have to buy somebody good nights or cool alert pullups


Ya, i'll pm you my address so you can send them to me


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey just do what I do!!!

I wear my water proof Pocket when i go plow


----------



## kc2006

We got a good 6" of snow here...then I woke up...on the dry side 

hahaha


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;506939 said:


> Ya, i'll pm you my address so you can send them to me


i am sure u would have a much harder time getting a gf when she comes over to ur house and sees pull up boxs all over the place


----------



## kc2006

My girlfriend buys my huggies for me.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt want a do lunch today??

I'll be up your way call me with the hour if you want to !!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;507044 said:


> My girlfriend buys my huggies for me.


i feel bad for her those have to cost alot at that size.


----------



## kc2006

F O haha.

They're getting cheaper, I'm losing weight working out. Goal is to drop 40lbs by the beginning of the season.

CLAP Where you gunna be?


----------



## clark lawn

hey kurt if you gys are going to be aroung boardman give me a call and ill meet up with you guys.


----------



## kc2006

I didn't hear from the clap. I'm about to go work out now, so I dont think I can do lunch today.

Call me tomorrow for lunch. I think you owe me lunch? haha!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

they are calling for 1-2inches tomorrow night!!

of rain that is


----------



## born2farm

man i go to school and miss you guys talkin bout pi$$in ur self..darn

glad you got some slush to push elwer, it was just rain and fog here


----------



## Young Pup

Flood watch out for 1 to 3 inches here. Maybe I will be put down some spring fert on my Mom's yard.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;507224 said:


> Maybe I will be put down some spring fert on my Mom's yard.


whats the earliest you can do that without harming the lawn and wasting money?

Been really foggy here all day, most of the schools around me got delayed but man this afternoon it was really bad, especially 15 miles west of me.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;507228 said:


> whats the earliest you can do that without harming the lawn and wasting money?
> 
> Been really foggy here all day, most of the schools around me got delayed but man this afternoon it was really bad, especially 15 miles west of me.


to much water its just gonna wash away and if u start it germenating to early the frosts will beat on it. and if the winter is like the last 2 it snowd in to april so if it gets long u wont beable to cut it and risk some damage to ur roots with over growth


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;507228 said:


> whats the earliest you can do that without harming the lawn and wasting money?
> 
> Been really foggy here all day, most of the schools around me got delayed but man this afternoon it was really bad, especially 15 miles west of me.


I was joking. I am not going to do it. Like Kevin said it will wash away with the amount of rain we are going to get. But companies will be out in March starting or at the end of Feb to start fertilizing.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;507236 said:


> I was joking. I am not going to do it. Like Kevin said it will wash away with the amount of rain we are going to get. But companies will be out in March starting or at the end of Feb to start fertilizing.


jp what do they care they get paid to put it down if it dosent work u have to pay them again. cause they dont promise u so much growth because they have no idea what gonna happen


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I was asking because my dad always says that he is going to go out on the last snow and put fertilizer on top of it, If it was the end of march would it really help?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;507243 said:


> I was asking because my dad always says that he is going to go out on the last snow and put fertilizer on top of it, If it was the end of march would it really help?


aslong as u can cut it when it grows u get a ton of precip all of spring u just have to make sure u can run the mower on it when it gets long it will look like crap if u rutt the yard. and i dont wanna be running no 20inch


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;507253 said:


> aslong as u can cut it when it grows u get a ton of precip all of spring u just have to make sure u can run the mower on it when it gets long it will look like crap if u rutt the yard. and i dont wanna be running no 20inch


you mean mowing over an acre with a 20" doesn't sould fun to you


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;507255 said:


> you mean mowing over an acre with a 20" doesn't sould fun to you


o trust me i have done it its y i have abs but no in the spring mush it dosent sound fun i do that when my tan needs work


----------



## fernalddude

*growing grass*

Check this off topic on growing things http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=507102#post507102


----------



## Clapper&Company

I love dealing with ppl. 

My one client called they need invoice daily


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;507242 said:


> jp what do they care they get paid to put it down if it dosent work u have to pay them again. cause they dont promise u so much growth because they have no idea what gonna happen


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;507243 said:


> I was asking because my dad always says that he is going to go out on the last snow and put fertilizer on top of it, If it was the end of march would it really help?


What it does is slowly goes into the ground. Well, that is what I am told. But if the ground is still frozen imo it will just melt off or run off.


----------



## RhinoL&L

well not much going on down here. too bad that 1 or 2 in of rain isnt snow, that would have been a real nice storm. sent out invoices today.


----------



## born2farm

any body want to do my history report for me?..lol

wuts everyone up to tonight


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

This thread is dead. It must be becasue there hasn't been any ron and tom hours recently, just the NW Ohio hours.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;507361 said:


> any body want to do my history report for me?..lol
> 
> wuts everyone up to tonight


I'll do it for ya when you fill out all my ffa award applications for me


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;507401 said:


> I'll do it for ya when you fill out all my ffa award applications for me


deal..its gotta be better then this dumb paper


----------



## Snow-Kid

what is every one up to tonight


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;507416 said:


> deal..its gotta be better then this dumb paper


Ya but thats just a grade lol mine is for payup


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brent did you plow any today?


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;507426 said:


> Ya but thats just a grade lol mine is for payup


good point...lol....wut all you applieng for


----------



## Snow-Kid

nope did not even hook my blade up. I was going to go out this morning around 2 but then it turned to rain so i didn't. Ended up going to van wert to fill out paper work for well permits when i saw you.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;507429 said:


> good point...lol....wut all you applieng for


I have my turf grass management down already, working on agre-entrepreneurship which is the starting of a buisiness.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507430 said:


> nope did not even hook my blade up. I was going to go out this morning around 2 but then it turned to rain so i didn't. Ended up going to van wert to fill out paper work for well permits when i saw you.


Was it foggy there when you went? We went around 2 to get steel and it was bad on the highway..btw where is your new barn/house?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;507434 said:


> Was it foggy there when you went? We went around 2 to get steel and it was bad on the highway..btw where is your new barn/house?


yea it was real foggy when we went. I was supprised how much snow they got over there counld not even see the grass. My building is on 116 by venedocia


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507439 said:


> yea it was real foggy when we went. I was supprised how much snow they got over there counld not even see the grass. My building is on 116 by venedocia


didn't even notice how much snow they got, too busy watching for someone to pull out in front of me and being tired it really hurt my eyes. and most of the snow was probably all melted by them because it is 54 out right now


----------



## Snow-Kid

this would be alot of snow if all of the rain we are going to get was snow.

were did you get your steel from?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its the bad part of the state time


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507451 said:


> this would be alot of snow if all of the rain we are going to get was snow.
> 
> were did you get your steel from?


Centry trading...the charged 2.50 just to cut 5 pieces lol had to get steel for pivit point on blades and some for the snow deflector. Was only $30 for the steel and bolts but then add the gas to get over there.


----------



## Snow-Kid

did you get to use your vblade today


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm here but tom is hiding on lawn site


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507467 said:


> did you get to use your vblade today


yep...the house, lane behind the house, and my grandmas..i had to plow it lol i couldn't just wait for it to melt.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Clapper&Company;507469 said:


> I'm here but tom is hiding on lawn site[/QUOTE
> 
> Did he give up on winter and start thinkin about spring


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;507472 said:


> yep...the house, lane behind the house, and my grandmas..i had to plow it lol i couldn't just wait for it to melt.


had to go out to play that is what jim said he did this morning play on his 4wheeler


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;507469 said:


> I'm here but tom is hiding on lawn site


I'm not hiding anywhere. LOL

I'll fill in for a while. Dang  plow broke down again:realmad:. J/K Tom


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

toby4492;507482 said:


> I'm not hiding anywhere. LOL
> 
> I'll fill in for a while. Dang  plow broke down again:realmad:. J/K Tom


No you have to complain about no snow and try selling your plow lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507479 said:


> had to go out to play that is what jim said he did this morning play on his 4wheeler


Maybe next time you don't plow i will have to push a pile infront of your blade  Ya it wouldn't be worth it hooking the plow up for this today. Do or did you advertise for plowing?


----------



## Snow-Kid

no not this year i got 7 accounts this year from word of mouth. next year I plan on advertising a little bit


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats great guys !!!! LOL


Yea hes ready for spring


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507492 said:


> no not this year i got 7 accounts this year from word of mouth. next year I plan on advertising a little bit


I need to start doing some soon for mowing, probably not going to mess with the delphos paper too much and proabably just run an add it the business section in the lima news...but dont want to spend all me money on it, tell me ricker's accounts and i'll low ball them


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;507498 said:


> I need to start doing some soon for mowing, probably not going to mess with the delphos paper too much and proabably just run an add it the business section in the lima news...but dont want to spend all me money on it, tell me ricker's accounts and i'll low ball them


haha that wont be the first time people have tried to lowball him. The lima news is good to advertise in so is the yellow pages


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507501 said:


> haha that wont be the first time people have tried to lowball him. The lima news is good to advertise in so is the yellow pages


I wouldn't do that because i wouldn't want anyone to do that to me. But business is business, you win some and loose some. For ffa they are running a two page ad in the paper for ffa week(the week of the 18th) and have sponsers adds so i decided to put one in, was only 25 bucks and it is wrote as donation so its a tax right off anyways.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;507505 said:


> I wouldn't do that because i wouldn't want anyone to do that to me. But business is business, you win some and loose some. For ffa they are running a two page ad in the paper for ffa week(the week of the 18th) and have sponsers adds so i decided to put one in, was only 25 bucks and it is wrote as donation so its a tax right off anyways.


yea that is a good idea. Might try to get some door hangers made up and put them around town.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507509 said:


> yea that is a good idea. Might try to get some door hangers made up and put them around town.


once i get my magnets and trailer sign, just park it up by the highway or try to find some mexicans to put some fliers around town, i wounder what the cost is too put the seperate add in the paper, like store's adds but that could get too many for me to try now.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;507516 said:


> once i get my magnets and trailer sign, just park it up by the highway or try to find some mexicans to put some fliers around town, i wounder what the cost is too put the seperate add in the paper, like store's adds but that could get too many for me to try now.


who are you going to have do up your signs?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507520 said:


> who are you going to have do up your signs?


probably mushroom plant unless you know something i dont...i went to their website and like the work they had down because i need a log0 made also


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;507524 said:


> probably mushroom plant unless you know something i dont...i went to their website and like the work they had down because i need a log0 made also


That is the same place i was thinking. Or that place in lima off of 309 by lima flack can't remember the name of the place.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507530 said:


> That is the same place i was thinking. Or that place in lima off of 309 by lima flack can't remember the name of the place.


Sign Pro? or quick as a wink are two other ones, sign pro is over that way. I heard that eric fritc bought lima flack, you hear anything about that


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;507537 said:


> Sign Pro? or quick as a wink are two other ones, sign pro is over that way. I heard that eric fritc bought lima flack, you hear anything about that


sign pro is the one i was thinking of ricker had his irrigation trailer done by them and they did a good job. I did not hear that when did this happen.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507550 said:


> sign pro is the one i was thinking of ricker had his irrigation trailer done by them and they did a good job. I did not hear that when did this happen.


It was rumered a couple of months ago, I'm probably just going to go to mushroom plant because it the closest.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;507554 said:


> It was rumered a couple of months ago, I'm probably just going to go to mushroom plant because it the closest.


mushroom plant is a good place and do good work. are you going to get magnets on your truck or get it lettered


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507560 said:


> mushroom plant is a good place and do good work. are you going to get magnets on your truck or get it lettered


Magnets on this truck, next truck it will be letered on. Then while at school i'll most likely pull them off so nobody screws with me and takes them.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;507564 said:


> Magnets on this truck, next truck it will be letered on. Then while at school i'll most likely pull them off so nobody screws with me and takes them.


haha who would do that in delphos


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507569 said:


> haha who would do that in delphos


Pot head kids that go to jefferson lol


----------



## Snow-Kid

haha you said it J/k


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507578 said:


> haha you said it J/k


Ya i know, i'll say it because its true but it is better than it used to be but i still cant trust people. its nice though because i get out at 1:30 to go to 'work' which isn't much right now so i don't have to worry about people leaving school.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;507582 said:


> Ya i know, i'll say it because its true but it is better than it used to be but i still cant trust people. its nice though because i get out at 1:30 to go to 'work' which isn't much right now so i don't have to worry about people leaving school.


that is the way it was when i was in school I got out at 1:00 and every one would get mad because i got to leave school but i would work till 7 or 8 when every one else was doing what ever else


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507594 said:


> that is the way it was when i was in school I got out at 1:00 and every one would get mad because i got to leave school but i would work till 7 or 8 when every one else was doing what ever else


My bro's senior year last year, he got out at 9:30 and went to work. I do work all the time during mowing season but not much in the winter. We have a lot of people get out at 1:30 but most don't really do much


----------



## Snow-Kid

well i am going to get off of here and see what is on tv


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;507600 said:


> well i am going to get off of here and see what is on tv


talk to ya later


----------



## Clapper&Company

Night Snow Boy


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;507611 said:


> Night Snow Boy


you need to post some more posts like that to get 3000 by march, you have your work cut out for you since tom is not hangin here anymore!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I know Every one left !!!!

I dont feel like keeping up with you NW guys either LOL 

Maybe I'll work on my lawnsite post,


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;507630 said:


> I know Every one left !!!!
> 
> I dont feel like keeping up with you NW guys either LOL
> 
> Maybe I'll work on my lawnsite post,


You and tom have owned this thread for the most part of the winter, so its our turn! lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL you guys showed up over night 

Just like the clap


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;507633 said:


> LOL you guys showed up over night
> 
> Just like the clap


we've been lingering around here for awhile, i've been on lawnsite for longer but there is too many people over there.


----------



## toby4492

I didn't realize that this thread came with so many interchangeable parts.

Clap-Tom, you sure know how to train a posting crew. :salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Ls is full of @$$ whipes


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well MR Snow way I know we try.....


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;507637 said:


> Yea Ls is full of @$$ whipes


Exactly, its gotten too big of the push mowing people that are uninsured and such, and i would never trust anyone selling something over there to buy from. going to hang out here untill everyone else goes overthere.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;507637 said:


> Yea Ls is full of @$$ whipes


Hey now, careful what you say. You need to go back over there in the spring.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;507642 said:


> Hey now, careful what you say. You need to go back over there in the spring.


LOL I know but there is alot of them


----------



## Young Pup

Only 858 more posts Ron. 

Now Now be nice to our fellow landscapers over there. You never know when you might run into one of them.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I know I know

858 post thats like 2 weeks lol


----------



## Young Pup

Nope now you are down to 857


----------



## Bossman 92

*Easy on Ron*

Be easy on Ron, he's been drinking  . He went and played cards and ate macaroni salad also.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL a whole 18 pack right?


----------



## Bossman 92

17, one spilled :realmad: Good thing it's been snowing!


----------



## Clapper&Company

You should be ashame of your self !!!

You know if we sign that deal, were going to have to party !!!


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;507661 said:


> Be easy on Ron, he's been drinking  . He went and played cards and ate macaroni salad also.


Oh man stand clear, it is going to blow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey andrew I still got killer gas from lunch lol


----------



## Bossman 92

PARTY  If they sign I will buy the brews 


Oh well, I need to get some sleep. Night to all. 

Bossman


----------



## Clapper&Company

Night buddy !!!! I'll call u or u call me


----------



## Bossman 92

He's not lying, he really stinks!!! 

2 hours in the truck 

Bossman


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;507671 said:


> Hey andrew I still got killer gas from lunch lol


To much info Ron.

Bossman you just got here. Well, have one more before you go to bed though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

We had every haz-mat team in the county looking for us


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;507676 said:


> He's not lying, he really stinks!!!
> 
> 2 hours in the truck
> 
> Bossman


I know Shawn told me at the power show he stunk up the place. j/k with you Ron. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well, I just got off the phone with Andrew (bossman)

He said good night every one !!!!!! He had one to many, and needs to hit the hay !!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, I tell you what when I get it Its bad !!!! LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Night Andrew. Don't let us keep you up.


----------



## Young Pup

I am shutting it down for the night Ron. Have fun and don't light a match. :waving:


----------



## born2farm

good morning fellers

thought i would check in before i go to scho. man its to bad all this rain were gettin aint snow


----------



## f250man

Good morning everyone. Tom is suck a loser. J/k with you Tom I would probably be thinking spring to if I was into the lawn care and landscaping business.

Well Ron you got gas again. I think you need to bottle that gas and run you trucks off of it. Well everything around here is flooded and there still calling for 1-2" of rain today.

If this keeps up I think I am going to plant some grass seed in the yard so it is all ready for spring and it gets a head start before everyones playing on it. 

Anyone got a god suggestion on types of grass seed to use.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;507861 said:


> Good morning everyone. Tom is suck a loser. J/k with you Tom I would probably be thinking spring to if I was into the lawn care and landscaping business.
> 
> Well Ron you got gas again. I think you need to bottle that gas and run you trucks off of it. Well everything around here is flooded and there still calling for 1-2" of rain today.
> 
> If this keeps up I think I am going to plant some grass seed in the yard so it is all ready for spring and it gets a head start before everyones playing on it.
> 
> Anyone got a god suggestion on types of grass seed to use.


whats in the rest of ur yard cause if u just throw some seed down u might get a carpet in a hayfeild that never looks good


----------



## f250man

Good morning O' wise Clap what's going on?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning Steve-O not much, How r u ?


You must be watching the member list, since I'm lurking this morning lol


----------



## f250man

No I was checking out the were's power joke thread and saw you were on. Not much here saw that you called last night did you need something or just called to shoot the ****?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just to shoot the ****....


----------



## f250man

That's cool I was in class again. I have class on Monday night and Wendsday nights and every other Thursday nights.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I for got about your classes


Your just so darn smart !!!!!


----------



## f250man

I wish I was so dam smart I wouldn't be taking these classes


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL !!!!!!


Tom can you come out and play


----------



## f250man

No he can't. He can only play with the nice people on Lawn site.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Bunch of tree huggers !!!!

Were Call him Mr Truff Muncher


----------



## f250man




----------



## Snow-Kid

morning all


----------



## f250man

Welcome to the Steve and Ron show today


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats for sure LOL


----------



## kc2006

Whats up ya'll!

I just got done pizzing off the neighbors with my quad  Things so dang loud now! HEHE

I'm gunna go get some lunch with mr clark lawn later, hoping he buys, but I gotta do my taxes at the moment, going to the accountant thursday. yuk.


----------



## Snow-Kid

haha so no longer the NW ohio show


----------



## f250man

Not so far today. I hate going to the accountants he always puts a damper on the day.


----------



## Snow-Kid

f250man;508001 said:


> Not so far today. I hate going to the accountants he always puts a damper on the day.


sure does have to get my taxes done friday


----------



## kc2006

I'm telling you, this is the last time i pay taxes. I don't see the need so i'm not paying them anymore.


----------



## toby4492

f250man;507987 said:


> Welcome to the Steve and Ron show today


Steve and Ron


----------



## Snow-Kid

toby4492;508005 said:


> Steve and Ron


thats a good one


----------



## f250man

Thats funny guys. I sure wish I could push rain and snow instead of keys on this dam key board.


----------



## f250man

Sorry double post


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Guys funny funny !!!


----------



## f250man

Here's Ron the pack Rat.


----------



## KINNCO

toby4492;508005 said:


> Steve and Ron


that's what I thought :waving:


----------



## clark lawn

kurt you figure out were you want to go.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hear that steve, I got way to much stuff here want some?


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;508046 said:


> I hear that steve, I got way to much stuff here want some?


You could try this................


----------



## f250man

That is what he is doing. He said he has filled 2 trash bags and hasn't left his desk.in 2 hours


----------



## Clapper&Company

And I got a Shreadder Filled


----------



## born2farm

f250man;508034 said:


> Here's Ron the pack Rat.


those are all the checks hes been gettin after he sent out his invoices


----------



## f250man

He only wishes that was all kinds of money Brock.


----------



## born2farm

f250man;508322 said:


> He only wishes that was all kinds of money Brock.


dont we all?..lol


----------



## kc2006

Uh oh, I just got done adding up reciepts. I think I collected too many or something 

I only have a profit of 3300...I think I'm going to ditch all the food reciepts just to even it out alittle so I won't get a weird look from the person at the IRS that looks mine over. haha.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;508366 said:


> Uh oh, I just got done adding up reciepts. I think I collected too many or something
> 
> I only have a profit of 3300...I think I'm going to ditch all the food reciepts just to even it out alittle so I won't get a weird look from the person at the IRS that looks mine over. haha.


profit whats that???


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt, I havent shown a Profit yet


----------



## born2farm

i thnk i have a profit of $250..but whos counting..lol

o ya ron..i broke 100..loser..lol


----------



## kc2006

The bad part is I showed 6500 last year. I must be the richest guy on plowsite!!! hahaha


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;508437 said:


> The bad part is I showed 6500 last year. I must be the richest guy on plowsite!!! hahaha


lol lucky man


----------



## kc2006

Yea right. poor man. 

I went to lunch with the real richest man on plowsite (clark lawn), always scares me when i start talking economy with people. I'm going to be looking into other business ventures this year. KDC is going to be an Enterprise!!!!!


----------



## Snow-Kid

how is every one this evening still raining in NW ohio this stinks:realmad:. Flooding every were.


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;508471 said:


> Yea right. poor man.
> 
> I went to lunch with the real richest man on plowsite (clark lawn), always scares me when i start talking economy with people. I'm going to be looking into other business ventures this year. KDC is going to be an Enterprise!!!!!


sweet..just keep the cash rollin and ull be goodpayup


----------



## born2farm

Snow-Kid;508488 said:


> how is every one this evening still raining in NW ohio this stinks:realmad:. Flooding every were.


its raining here quite a bit. most of the rivers are over there banks.


----------



## Snow-Kid

this would have been a nice storm if it was snow


----------



## born2farm

your right snow kid..does anyone know on average how many inches of snow it is per inch of rain?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;508500 said:


> your right snow kid..does anyone know on average how many inches of snow it is per inch of rain?


Its around the 10 inch range but depends how wet the snow is i believe.


----------



## Snow-Kid

born2farm;508500 said:


> your right snow kid..does anyone know on average how many inches of snow it is per inch of rain?


I think I heard some were that it was something like 10 to 1 ratio but am not absolutely sure.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;508508 said:


> Its around the 10 inch range but depends how wet the snow is i believe.


hey travis what are u up to watching it rain


----------



## born2farm

Snow-Kid;508510 said:


> I think I heard some were that it was something like 10 to 1 ratio but am not absolutely sure.[/QUOTE
> 
> so we would be at like 20 in right now that would be sweet


----------



## Snow-Kid

born2farm;508514 said:


> Snow-Kid;508510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I heard some were that it was something like 10 to 1 ratio but am not absolutely sure.[/QUOTE
> 
> so we would be at like 20 in right now that would be sweet
> 
> 
> 
> yep we would be right around there
Click to expand...


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;508513 said:


> hey travis what are u up to watching it rain


Not really, i just finished some homework and took my books out to the truck and holly crap is it raining. 
I don't want 20 inches all at once, too much for me to handle so brent would be getting called if we got that much. but 20 inches throughout a few days would be good. Calling for a chance wednesday night and then saturday i believe, hopefuly


----------



## born2farm

that would of been a pain..it all wold of dropped pretty fast too.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;508527 said:


> Not really, i just finished some homework and took my books out to the truck and holly crap is it raining.
> I don't want 20 inches all at once, too much for me to handle so brent would be getting called if we got that much. but 20 inches throughout a few days would be good. Calling for a chance wednesday night and then saturday i believe, hopefuly


did you get all of your FFA awards filled out?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;508532 said:


> did you get all of your FFA awards filled out?


Ya i started and finished my last one tonight. It was th same as the year befor so i just copied and pasted it all over and added a few things. Not like waiting till the last minute, because district evaluations are tomorrow night but i got it done


----------



## born2farm

ya i think ours are too but i odnt have anything this year. i got job interview contest thurs. i won the county on so i go on to districts.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;508527 said:


> Not really, i just finished some homework and took my books out to the truck and holly crap is it raining.
> I don't want 20 inches all at once, too much for me to handle so brent would be getting called if we got that much. but 20 inches throughout a few days would be good. Calling for a chance wednesday night and then saturday i believe, hopefuly


I hope it snows but i will not be holding my breath


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;508538 said:


> I hope it snows but i will not be holding my breath


ya look what happened last time!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;508537 said:



> ya i think ours are too but i odnt have anything this year. i got job interview contest thurs. i won the county on so i go on to districts.


Is job interview a hard contest to do? I know that i would not be able to do public speaking because you have to write a paper and memorize it...too much crap for me.


----------



## born2farm

Snow-Kid;508538 said:


> I hope it snows but i will not be holding my breath


i bet we get snow just not enough to plow.. its how the whole winter has worked.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;508543 said:


> ya look what happened last time!


yea thought for sure it was going to add up last time just enough to plow


----------



## Kys03Rigger

*Only had 4 billable events so far*

and my beer budget is shot! Send us snow now!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;508546 said:


> i bet we get snow just not enough to plow.. its how the whole winter has worked.


What are you talking about, there is never too little to plow payup


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;508545 said:


> Is job interview a hard contest to do? I know that i would not be able to do public speaking because you have to write a paper and memorize it...too much crap for me.


no all you got to do is type a cover letter, resume and reference page. they give you a format on how to do htem so most of it is just puttn your info in the right spot. then you sit in a room, fill out the application, have an interview and then write a follow up letter. i thought it was easy and fun.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;508552 said:


> What are you talking about, there is never too little to plow payup


well i have a 2-2.5 in trigger on my resd. so these little 1in snows dont cut it. granted its enough to play in the drive with.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;508549 said:


> yea thought for sure it was going to add up last time just enough to plow


Just take your blade and put it away for the year and it will snow


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea that shoud help if it does not snow then it is put away for the summer


----------



## born2farm

Snow-Kid;508566 said:


> yea that shoud help if it does not snow then it is put away for the summer


thats wut im hopin...im puttin mine away to make room to work on mower stuff.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

here we go again with u northwest guys geesh get lifesssss. or gfs or something jk and ya well i dont show any profit cause i got a trailer and mower in the fall and the truck wreck and whatever eles


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;508571 said:


> thats wut im hopin...im puttin mine away to make room to work on mower stuff.


i hope i don't have to put the plows away anytime soon, won't have to get my mowers ready untill right befor i start mowing. but it either needs to snow or warm up.


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;508573 said:


> here we go again with u northwest guys geesh get lifesssss. or gfs or something jk and ya well i dont show any profit cause i got a trailer and mower in the fall and the truck wreck and whatever eles


fine just leave me out of it :crying: J/K


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;508573 said:


> here we go again with u northwest guys geesh get lifesssss. or gfs or something jk and ya well i dont show any profit cause i got a trailer and mower in the fall and the truck wreck and whatever eles


We didn't make a profit either. First year though, but had taxes done and I have to pay  when noone else in my family has to. must have made too much money.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;508576 said:


> fine just leave me out of it :crying: J/K


o brock dont cry theres enough water floating around already


----------



## Snow-Kid

KGRlandscapeing;508573 said:


> here we go again with u northwest guys geesh get lifesssss. or gfs or something jk and ya well i dont show any profit cause i got a trailer and mower in the fall and the truck wreck and whatever eles


haha i got a building to work on but i was there today and there was a couple inches of water around it and mud to my knees inside so it made for a short day.


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;508582 said:


> o brock dont cry theres enough water floating around already


if the rain keeps up i will be able to float up the road and join the NW guys


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;508585 said:


> haha i got a building to work on but i was there today and there was a couple inches of water around it and mud to my knees inside so it made for a short day.


When are they pouring concret, the amish doing it for you also?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;508588 said:


> When are they pouring concret, the amish doing it for you also?


right now i dont know dave klaus is going to do it but the cement trucks cant get back to it now they will sink down to the axles. Jeff Ricker is going to haul the stone out for me and i am going to spread the stone myself the dave will do the concrete. I wanted to start getting my fan fold put up but to darn muddy makes it 3 times the work.


----------



## born2farm

Snow-Kid;508591 said:


> right now i dont know dave klaus is going to do it but the cement trucks cant get back to it now they will sink down to the axles. Jeff Ricker is going to haul the stone out for me and i am going to spread the stone myself the dave will do the concrete. I wanted to start getting my fan fold put up but to darn muddy makes it 3 times the work.


idk which is worse building a barn in the mud or when it is bone chillin cold outside. ive done my fair share of both.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;508591 said:


> right now i dont know dave klaus is going to do it but the cement trucks cant get back to it now they will sink down to the axles. Jeff Ricker is going to haul the stone out for me and i am going to spread the stone myself the dave will do the concrete. I wanted to start getting my fan fold put up but to darn muddy makes it 3 times the work.


You could of poured it yourself. We did that with our building by the pool. We got fredricks extra float and i trolwed it out. Its not perfect but its good enough for back there. It has living area, doesn't it?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;508597 said:


> You could of poured it yourself. We did that with our building by the pool. We got fredricks extra float and i trolwed it out. Its not perfect but its good enough for back there. It has living area, doesn't it?


yea it has a living area I went out there today and looked around and I already want it bigger but that will not be for a couple more years


----------



## f250man

I will take the cold and frozen ground over mud any day.


----------



## born2farm

Snow-Kid;508598 said:


> yea it has a living area I went out there today and looked around and I already want it bigger but that will not be for a couple more years


how big of barn you building


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;508598 said:


> yea it has a living area I went out there today and looked around and I already want it bigger but that will not be for a couple more years


How big is the building and living area?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Snow-Kid;508585 said:


> haha i got a building to work on but i was there today and there was a couple inches of water around it and mud to my knees inside so it made for a short day.


o we had to do that last year for school putting up a barn ar the hort place. and the shingle truck got stuck. my buddy with his chevy was like ill get it out i laughd. we ended up pulling it out his and mine what a mess


----------



## f250man

May I ask why you putting fan fold on a new building?


----------



## Snow-Kid

born2farm;508596 said:


> idk which is worse building a barn in the mud or when it is bone chillin cold outside. ive done my fair share of both.


yea idk either i was out there back filling around post when it was like 10 degrees and a pretty nasty wind chill and it was no fun


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;508604 said:


> o we had to do that last year for school putting up a barn ar the hort place. and the shingle truck got stuck. my buddy with his chevy was like ill get it out i laughd. we ended up pulling it out his and mine what a mess


My dad was hauling corn out of a field for a farmer a few years ago and got stuck with the semi for of corn, they got the farmer 2500 duramax and smoked all four tires and pulled it out, the trafic they had blocked could not believe it pulled it out, btw he leases the truck lol


----------



## Snow-Kid

f250man;508607 said:


> May I ask why you putting fan fold on a new building?


I was told since i have metal outside walls that to keep the out side walls from sweating with the insulation. That is the way my uncle did it and he told me about it. I am putting it up on the walls then stud it all out then put the insulation up.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;508612 said:


> My dad was hauling corn out of a field for a farmer a few years ago and got stuck with the semi for of corn, they got the farmer 2500 duramax and smoked all four tires and pulled it out, the trafic they had blocked could not believe it pulled it out, btw he leases the truck lol


who was that steve warneke?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;508619 said:


> who was that steve warneke?


no steve buetner


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;508621 said:


> no steve buetner


oh i see

do you guys still detail cars?


----------



## born2farm

well its nappy time boys.. i need to get over this dang flu/cold..


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;508622 said:


> oh i see
> 
> do you guys still detail cars?


Ya but not as much as we used to. Since we put the pool in we havn't done much. Buffing really bothers my dad's back so thats why we don't do as many. I even had to do my truck, i was supposed to have my impala detailed when i got it, last february, he never did it untill we decided to put it for sale.


----------



## f250man

Not to sound rude. But I have put up a ton of steel and wood buildings with steel siding and never heard of this.The insulation has a plastic cover over it so it dose not get wet against the steel siding. We only use fan fold on resides of houses and old barns. But if it works go for it


----------



## Snow-Kid

get better it might snow yea right


----------



## f250man

Good night Brock get some sleep and get better.


----------



## Snow-Kid

f250man;508630 said:


> Not to sound rude. But I have put up a ton of steel and wood buildings with steel siding and never heard of this.The insulation has a plastic cover over it so it dose not get wet against the steel siding. We only use fan fold on resides of houses and old barns. But if it works go for it


thanks for the input i am kind of new to building pole barns. I am always looking for suggestions.:waving: I got a heck of a deal on the fan fold so i guess i will put it up it can't hurt i guess. The building sits out in the middle of no were with no wind block so maybe it will help a little bit more.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

whats fan fold, is it like that blue board stuff


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;508629 said:


> Ya but not as much as we used to. Since we put the pool in we havn't done much. Buffing really bothers my dad's back so thats why we don't do as many. I even had to do my truck, i was supposed to have my impala detailed when i got it, last february, he never did it untill we decided to put it for sale.


do you guys have anything that cleans aluminum rims. My rims for the summer need cleaned bad and have not found anything that works didn't know if you know of any thing.


----------



## f250man

It will give you a 3-4 r value. To go along with you other insulation. I cant hurt to be well insulated.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;508644 said:


> whats fan fold, is it like that blue board stuff


yea mine is not blue but has a silver front

my building is 40X64 the shop is 40X34 with 12' ceilings and the living area is 40X30 with 9 foot ceilings


----------



## f250man

I use real fine steel wool and water to get mine clean and then a good aluminum polish


----------



## Snow-Kid

f250man;508649 said:


> It will give you a 3-4 r value. To go along with you other insulation. I can hurt to be well insulated.


yea nothing can hurt when it comes to insulation my old man told me you can never have to much. I don't know about that i think he just wants to spend my money.


----------



## f250man

Fan fold comes in all different colors. I have seen green ,pink and white one side with the silver on the other silver side in. They have found that if you put it out the sun beating on the vinyl siding will melt it if the silver side is out.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;508647 said:


> do you guys have anything that cleans aluminum rims. My rims for the summer need cleaned bad and have not found anything that works didn't know if you know of any thing.


We use 0000 steel wool for croam, but as of aluminum i don't know what to use, i'll try to see what my dad says about it if he calls again(he's in florida with 85 degree weather lol)



Snow-Kid;508651 said:


> yea mine is not blue but has a silver front
> 
> my building is 40X64 the shop is 40X34 with 12' ceilings and the living area is 40X30 with 9 foot ceilings


That a pretty good size, what are you using to finished the walls with in the shop side?


----------



## f250man

You have to be careful how well you insulate. My cousin has a all brick home with 2x6 walls and his house is to well insulated and it can not breath. So all the moister stays inside so he has to leave his vents in his glass block windows open all year. Just a word for the wise.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;508661 said:


> We use 0000 steel wool for croam, but as of aluminum i don't know what to use, i'll try to see what my dad says about it if he calls again(he's in florida with 85 degree weather lol)
> 
> That a pretty good size, what are you using to finished the walls with in the shop side?


what is your dad doing down in florida?

I want to use drywall to do the walls and metal for the ceiling but that will probably change.


----------



## Snow-Kid

f250man;508664 said:


> You have to be careful how well you insulate. My cousin has a all brick home with 2x6 walls and his house is to well insulated and it can not breath. So all the moister stays in side so he has to leave his vents in his glass block windows open all year. Just a word for the wise.


thanks i will remember that


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;508665 said:


> what is your dad doing down in florida?
> 
> I want to use drywall to do the walls and metal for the ceiling but that will probably change.


Stuff for work, a truck show and then the school has some modified they brought down but the truck broke down so my dad had to go meet them  it crazy lol

Something to consider, maybe use osb board on the walls. thats what we used with the building and the ceiling is metal.


----------



## f250man

I would put steel up 8' then drywall on the walls. That will keep less repair work to the drywall when you hit the walls and yes you will hit the walls with something.


----------



## Snow-Kid

I was also thinking of using that but not sure I want to get my living area done first so i can move out there and get all of my stuff out of mom and dads house it is full right now.

It must be ruff to be stuck down in florida


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;508678 said:


> I was also thinking of using that but not sure I want to get my living area done first so i can move out there and get all of my stuff out of mom and dads house it is full right now.
> 
> It must be ruff to be stuck down in florida


ya real ruff, my mom really wanted to go but really coudn't. With osb you don't have to worry about the drywall cracking at the seams and such. and don't forgot that you can not have too many lights in the shop  i don't know if you noticed all the lights that we have in the building?


----------



## Snow-Kid

f250man;508677 said:


> I would put steel up 8' then drywall on the walls. That will keep less repair work to the drywall when you hit the walls and yes you will hit the walls with something.


haha you must know me i know i am going to hit the walls with something. Seems to always happen to me.:realmad:


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;508680 said:


> ya real ruff, my mom really wanted to go but really coudn't. With osb you don't have to worry about the drywall cracking at the seams and such. and don't forgot that you can not have too many lights in the shop  i don't know if you noticed all the lights that we have in the building?


I plan on have plenty of lights. always need light. I want to find a car lift to but i don't think that is going to happen after looking at some of the prices.


----------



## f250man

No I have just been around the block a few time in my life and have fixed alot of drywall and steel panels that people hit. So I know it happens


----------



## Snow-Kid

I imagine u see plenty with being in construction


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well i'm off for the night, take it easy guys


----------



## f250man

And the worst part is it is use construction guys that usually hit it first with some type of machine..


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea the steel is also nice for washing trucks and stuff !!!!

Looks like u guys are busy tonihgt


----------



## f250man

See ya good night,


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;508690 said:


> Well i'm off for the night, take it easy guys


talk to you later travis


----------



## Snow-Kid

f250man;508692 said:


> And the worst part is it is use construction guys that usually hit it first with some type of machine..


haha you don't do that do you


----------



## f250man

Only a few time with a tow motor or skid loader


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea that would probably be a hard one to explain to someone


----------



## f250man

No they don't know most of the time you always have extra so we just fix it and move on


----------



## f250man

Are you putting in the fipon lighting panels in the walls for light?


----------



## Snow-Kid

haha that would work to 

well i am going to get going talk to you all later


----------



## f250man

Take it easy snow kid


----------



## Burkartsplow

*salting*

hey ron, check out this thread. i think you might see where I am coming from in my response to this guys comment.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57845


----------



## f250man

*Tom were are u?*

Oh Tom are you lost over on the lawn site. Come back please.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Arron I got it check it out !!!!

Also you got Yahoo? PM me


----------



## Burkartsplow

*922er*

I just found out that my gf dated a 922 er her junior year in high school. I was a little disappointed after i heard all of the stories, but i look past it since she is with me now.


----------



## Clapper&Company

NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

O man, and u like her sleep in your bed LOL

J/k thats bad, I wouldnt tell ppl that lol


----------



## Elwer

Wow the rain around here, coming home from college at 1130 it was raining so hard you could hardlyy see at all!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

yep its raining


----------



## toby4492

:waving: Waiting for snow here.


----------



## Clapper&Company

That Poor Snow way, may never see any real work!


----------



## toby4492

Gotta fly to Boston on Thursday and work a show for a few hours. Besides that I am always working while I'm here. I'll prove it.........................................Can I interest you in a plow or a spreader sir?


----------



## Elwer

toby4492;508933 said:


> Gotta fly to Boston on Thursday and work a show for a few hours. Besides that I am always working while I'm here. I'll prove it.........................................Can I interest you in a plow or a spreader sir?


This is hard work, im thinking harder than plowing snow


----------



## Clapper&Company

Toby, I told you

I'm going to get a Vbox... any deals?


----------



## toby4492

Elwer;508936 said:


> This is hard work, im thinking harder than plowing snow


Keeping up with this thread certainly is.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dont you mean Keeping up with me LOL


----------



## toby4492

Well initially Ron and Tom

Now Ron and Steve

Then Elwer and Sno-Kid

And then there's Ron and whoever jumps in like me 



It's like I'm sitting here with a remote flipping channels.  LOL


----------



## Elwer

toby4492;508957 said:


> Well initially Ron and Tom
> 
> Now Ron and Steve
> 
> Then Elwer and Sno-Kid
> 
> And then there's Ron and whoever jumps in like me
> 
> It's like I'm sitting here with a remote flipping channels.  LOL


Then when elwer lawn care's brother gets on it gets prolly a bit more confusing,

haaha
Matt


----------



## Young Pup

Popped into say hey at 2:20 am. We have a tornado watch out and it is pouring outside. temp is 58 with storms knocking on the door. Then snow showers this weekend.


----------



## RhinoL&L

wow you guys must have had a busy night on here last night. guess i missed out oh well. it rained liek crazy here last night.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

toby4492;508933 said:


> Gotta fly to Boston on Thursday and work a show for a few hours. Besides that I am always working while I'm here. I'll prove it.........................................Can I interest you in a plow or a spreader sir?


When you start giving stuff away i'll be interested!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Yea Toby, it can be right that LOL


----------



## toby4492

Elwer Lawn Care;509050 said:


> When you start giving stuff away i'll be interested!





Clapper&Company;509057 said:


> LOL Yea Toby, it can be right that LOL


I will go to management and see if we can start a "Buy one for the price of 2 and get the second one free promotion." How's that?


----------



## f250man

That will work you buy one. Steve and Ron get 2 free.


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;509068 said:


> That will work you buy one. Steve and Ron get 2 free.


Steve Sounds like a plan


----------



## f250man

Now if Toms boss would agree with those terms we would be set Ron.


----------



## toby4492

f250man;509068 said:


> That will work you buy one. Steve and Ron get 2 free.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

toby4492;509082 said:


>


he was trying to say that if you buy one, i get the free one  off to school...


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL you guys are nuts


----------



## toby4492

Elwer Lawn Care;509084 said:


> he was trying to say that if you buy one, i get the free one  off to school...


----------



## born2farm

hey guyz wuts goin on. stayed home from school cuz im sick and now im bored..lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ahhh Playing hookey


----------



## toby4492

born2farm;509097 said:


> hey guyz wuts goin on. stayed home from school cuz im sick and now im bored..lol


born2farm 



Clapper&Company;509101 said:


> Ahhh Playing hookey


Clapper   LOL J/K Ron


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;509101 said:


> Ahhh Playing hookey


yup lol...man i really hope i didnt miss any tests or anything today,,


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol tom thanks buddy


----------



## Elwer

Raining and sleeting here at the amazing 33 degree mark! if this rain was all snow we WOULD of had near 25 inches.. I was told we had around 2.5 inches of dang rain.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Rain and Sleet WOOT


Were going to be down in the mid 20's tonightg they said!!

I got one lot that has 10" of standing water in the back by the loading doors


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya tom when u give away stuff i could use a nice plow for an old powerstroke that breaks alot mine aswell put a free plow on it. so i dont have to ***** like the other tom i want spring this no winter is killing me id rather cut grass i am gonna sell all my stuff. so ya if u guys come out with a new plow and want us to see if we can break it for u let me know hehe:salute: other then that this thread just taught the world how to build a barn


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;509159 said:


> Rain and Sleet WOOT
> 
> Were going to be down in the mid 20's tonightg they said!!
> 
> I got one lot that has 10" of standing water in the back by the loading doors


haha id be mad except on a loading dock its not that big of a deal cause the the trucks can still get the trailers where they need to be and u can still unload them


----------



## Elwer

It looks to be that Findlay and Ottawa are going to be flooded again, maybe not as bad as august but still, its flooding.

on the good side, maybe all the water in the fields will freeze good enough so we can do some doughnuts in the field on 4-wheelers

Matt


----------



## born2farm

sounds like ron is seein the salt money payup


----------



## Bossman 92

Between the salt money and the salt mineing operation he is running on some of his lots he should be set for a while! :waving:


Bossman


----------



## f250man

He is sure rolling in the money O I mean salt.


----------



## StoneDevil

did i hear someone say Findlay home of the Old OHM Kirk brothers old company now its called Shaw E&I


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;509201 said:


> Between the salt money and the salt mineing operation he is running on some of his lots he should be set for a while! :waving:
> 
> Bossman


lol...thats very true


----------



## Clapper&Company

ITs going to be a mess when it frezzes over


----------



## f250man

If it freezes. I have 32 out right know and the standing water is not froze


----------



## Clapper&Company

There saying 20's by tonight


----------



## born2farm

maybe even i can get some salt layed down


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

no salt people can all fall on there butts i am just kidding thou id like to get some on video


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;509270 said:


> no salt people can all fall on there butts i am just kidding thou id like to get some on video


lol i feel that way about some of my customers.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;509271 said:


> lol i feel that way about some of my customers.


i have one guy actually its not him thats the pain its the wife guys real chill. but she makes him call. the wife ill go to plow the drive and the instant i get there shes gotta leave. so i pull in and shes like can u move and i cant even drop the blade so i back out and she pulls out. or theres days she will pull in behind when i am about to back drag i am like umm ??? people wonder y my rates go out cause i have to pay for all my therapy and anger managment


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just think guys if one of these rain storms and cold front would hook up like they should in the winter time. we would all being out having a good time right now, but they keep missing each other by a day or so. Such is life. hey what happened to tom. he disappeared like kevin did for that week or so. I was going to go over and take a look at lawnsite and see if he is there, but I am still not ready to hit the grass yet this year. lots of winter left for us. Got a call from my old boss who lives in NC now. he got a call from 5/3 bank and was looking for his service. since he has moved his company they asked for some referrals and who did I get a call from today. 5/3 banks service division. Even though he moved away he keeps helping my business grow. i owe alot of what I have accomplished to him. payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;509293 said:


> Just think guys if one of these rain storms and cold front would hook up like they should in the winter time. we would all being out having a good time right now, but they keep missing each other by a day or so. Such is life. hey what happened to tom. he disappeared like kevin did for that week or so. I was going to go over and take a look at lawnsite and see if he is there, but I am still not ready to hit the grass yet this year. lots of winter left for us. Got a call from my old boss who lives in NC now. he got a call from 5/3 bank and was looking for his service. since he has moved his company they asked for some referrals and who did I get a call from today. 5/3 banks service division. Even though he moved away he keeps helping my business grow. i owe alot of what I have accomplished to him. payup


o man thats no fair hey arron i was thinkin about getting my moms work for mowing but its 25 miles eachway so id either have to steal work from ur cookie jar or charge them a bunch


----------



## born2farm

Burkartsplow;509293 said:


> Just think guys if one of these rain storms and cold front would hook up like they should in the winter time. we would all being out having a good time right now, but they keep missing each other by a day or so. Such is life. hey what happened to tom. he disappeared like kevin did for that week or so. I was going to go over and take a look at lawnsite and see if he is there, but I am still not ready to hit the grass yet this year. lots of winter left for us. Got a call from my old boss who lives in NC now. he got a call from 5/3 bank and was looking for his service. since he has moved his company they asked for some referrals and who did I get a call from today. 5/3 banks service division. Even though he moved away he keeps helping my business grow. i owe alot of what I have accomplished to him. payup


congrats..thats when its good to know people.


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;509300 said:


> o man thats no fair hey arron i was thinkin about getting my moms work for mowing but its 25 miles eachway so id either have to steal work from ur cookie jar or charge them a bunch


I have brother getting me in touch with the service division for key bank also. They are tough to be put on there service providers list. He has worked for key bank for over 10 years in there corporate computer programming sector. I just want to get on there list so I can put bids in on there properties. I have a bank of theres right across the st pretty much from my house and the company that does it is horrible. So hopefully I can give them some good numbers next year since it is so close to me. I am already staking out what places are going to be my money makers for next year. the post office is right next to the bank. I am going to try kill two birds with one stone next year. This is an okay year. have to do a little more driving then I want, but not as much as I used to have to do. My gf thinks that is good. i got pretty stressed out last winter with the distance between my accounts. they were great accounts. but i could not sleep and that was after i would be out for 40 some hours. not good for the young ticker I think. well just rambling now.im out;prsport


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

plowing i am not dragging the plow around a trailer i can drag but only if its worth it. the plow u cant pay me enough to drag around and be outside of where i know what the snow is like. living outside of my customer would drive me bonkers not knowing whats going on.


----------



## Clapper&Company

That would be alot of snow LOL


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;509451 said:


> That would be alot of snow LOL


we all know you wouldnt be complaing thoug


----------



## f250man

That is for sure. We would be loving it.


----------



## LHK2

Thats great that you can bid on the banks, but they pick the lowest bidder everytime.


----------



## WALKERS

"POP" :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;509496 said:


> "POP" :waving:


*PEPSI*
:waving::waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

*SODA*


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas just got in from classes thought I would POP in and say hey. I am going to meet my nephew in a few he is going to Iraq in a couple weeks. He is in from California. This will be his second tour over there so keep him in your prays. OK.:waving:


----------



## toby4492

WALKERS;509520 said:


> Hey felas just got in from classes thought I would POP in and say hey. I am going to meet my nephew in a few he is going to Iraq in a couple weeks. He is in from California. This will be his second tour over there so keep him in your prays. OK.:waving:


Here's a  from me. :salute:


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;509520 said:


> Hey felas just got in from classes thought I would POP in and say hey. I am going to meet my nephew in a few he is going to Iraq in a couple weeks. He is in from California. This will be his second tour over there so keep him in your prays. OK.:waving:


Will do Josh. :salute::salute:

I was going to post the American Flag but it is gone from the smileys.

Tell him Thank you too.


----------



## born2farm

WALKERS;509520 said:


> Hey felas just got in from classes thought I would POP in and say hey. I am going to meet my nephew in a few he is going to Iraq in a couple weeks. He is in from California. This will be his second tour over there so keep him in your prays. OK.:waving:


tell him thanks


----------



## Clapper&Company




----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Anyone get anything besides rain today? we have had around 3 inches of rain in the last few days, have a lot of flooding around now, havn't seen this much since we had 10inches in the summer. Calling for a 1/2 inch of snow tonight though


----------



## Young Pup

Ron, I can't believe you are accussing Runner over on Lawnsite like being like you? He is so far above you on posts it is ridiculous. lol. You are not even close to him over here. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

I know that is crazy aint it LOL

I just tryed to call u!


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;509636 said:


> I know that is crazy aint it LOL
> 
> I just tryed to call u!


You did? My cell phone is in my jacket. I did not hear it ringing. What you doing?


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Nothign much I will ring u in a few


----------



## Young Pup

Okie dokie.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;509626 said:


> Anyone get anything besides rain today? we have had around 3 inches of rain in the last few days, have a lot of flooding around now, havn't seen this much since we had 10inches in the summer. Calling for a 1/2 inch of snow tonight though


you should see up north more. I went to oakwood this morning and 66 was flooded in a few different spots.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;509658 said:


> you should see up north more. I went to oakwood this morning and 66 was flooded in a few different spots.


Hancock county has a level 3 road advisory out so it must be bad!


----------



## Clapper&Company

really hummmm


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;509670 said:


> Hancock county has a level 3 road advisory out so it must be bad!


Are you serious?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;509671 said:


> really hummmm


theres another worthless post added to your count lol


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;509674 said:


> theres another worthless post added to your count lol


You better watch it he might be you over his knee.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think you guys need to start a NW OHIO Thread !!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;509676 said:


> I think you guys need to start a NW OHIO Thread !!!!


are you going to start you own for the East Ohio side????


----------



## Clapper&Company

No but we could Make a Ohio Daycare thread for you!!!


I am the Ohio Thread so dont even go there !


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;509678 said:


> No but we could Make a Ohio Daycare thread for you!!!
> 
> I am the Ohio Thread so dont even go there !


are you going to be a moderator for that thread?
I know you are the ohio thread, that how you got to 2000


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hear you bro calling you on lawnsite


----------



## kashman

north is north its the south you need 2 worry about almost west virginia they sure talk like them


----------



## Clapper&Company

Who talks like them?


----------



## kashman

southern ohio talks like west virginia


----------



## Clapper&Company

I reckon they do


----------



## Young Pup

you reckon they do? Heck you sound like you are from down there.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Pertnear, I can be done in WV in about a hour form here, been down to the track a few times


----------



## Young Pup

Uh huh I see. I am outta here. Be cool and be ready to drop some salt tonight.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Enjoy your sleep!!

You new blanket will be there tomrrow !!!! 

I'm always ready to salt LOL


----------



## toby4492

Just got done with the last snow of the day. It's finally ended. I will post up some pics once I cool down.


----------



## f250man

What are you smoking. I wish it was snow today.


----------



## Clapper&Company

What type of plow you think he uses???


----------



## toby4492

It's actually a Toro.

Gotta get me a plow rig next year. Getting to old for days like this.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;509747 said:


> What type of plow you think he uses???


boss or western perhaps?


----------



## f250man

I think it is a Meyers with a rubber cutting edge.


----------



## Clapper&Company

toby4492;509752 said:


> It's actually a Toro.
> 
> Gotta get me a plow rig next year. Getting to old for days like this.


You got to get a company truck again LOL

Them planes dont move much snow


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;509761 said:


> You got to get a company truck again LOL
> 
> Them planes dont move much snow


I hear ya there. Had one from April through Nov that I left with my distributor in Connecticut. Had to bring it back for snow season. :crying:

Planes, my flight to Boston in the morning is already cancelled.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Not cool!

I'll pick u up and drive u for a Vbox


----------



## f250man

I'll do it for a 8' stainless plow and I will throw in some  and peanuts for the ride.


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;509766 said:


> Not cool!
> 
> I'll pick u up and drive u for a Vbox


You better bring one of PJ's toys if wer'e gonna make it on time. Here's some of my snow from today. Took this at about 9:00 this evening.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats nice!!!

I got to move LOL


----------



## f250man

Hell ya. You ready Ron. I can pack in 10 mins and be on my way.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm ready!!

I'll bring the laptop so we dont miss out on plowsite


----------



## f250man

Sounds like a plan. What's up on the thread tonight all the young ones went to bed already. So did the old fart. JP. J/k JP.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I know LOL


----------



## toby4492




----------



## Clapper&Company

same here night guys


----------



## Elwer

Whats goin on tonight everyone, just got home from college.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nothing were all going to bed LOL

What u think salting in the morning?\


----------



## Elwer

i think its trying to snow a little bit, but who knows, prolly not needed, just the roads that are flooded over are goin to be interesting.. 

dang old ppl go to bed way to early....just messing Clap


----------



## Clapper&Company

Old PPL??

I'm not that damn old LOL

We got alot of flooding here too I got 8"-foot of standing water in my one lot


----------



## Elwer

I have never seen our road flooded over and it is flooded over, my neighbors LAKE as we call it, is over there sidewalk and thats never happened before either. 
O wait, its sleeting out now, maybe well have a chance to salt the church, dont want no elderly to fall.

Ok your not old, but prolly older than me though!!


----------



## Elwer

Darn snow, looks to be going about 20 miles north of us!!:angry:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I am, LOL But not by to much 

yea we got alot of water problems too.

Where u go to school at?


----------



## Elwer

University of Northwestern Ohio for Diesel technology and goin for a bachlors degree in something, but dont know what yet. only 3.5 more years!!! :redbounce haha


----------



## Clapper&Company

Lima !!!

Had some buddys that went there


----------



## Elwer

Ya, it really aint to bad, but there is ALOT of unmotivated ppl that go there, but thats society these days,

i think all were doing is running up post counts, we are pm'in each other and talkin on here,  o well something to do


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I know You need Yahoo !


----------



## Elwer

ya, also i need about 2031 posts or something like that to catch up with u though to


----------



## Clapper&Company

I know LOL

What u waiting on?


----------



## Elwer

Clapper&Company;509854 said:


> I know LOL
> 
> What u waiting on?


ive got 50 in the last 3 days, haha only the problem now is were talking back and forth defeating the purpose lol

anyways how do u keep up with everything u post on diff forums...

what would happen if say u got a ft of snow tonight, how would you keep up on your posts on here


----------



## Clapper&Company

It would slow down but I would check in off and on


----------



## Elwer

You'd prolly get one drive done and have to fly home to check up on everyone on here, but we :salute: you for your dedication and endless hours of entertaining!!!:redbounce


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I dont do drive ways


----------



## Elwer

how about wireless internet on a laptop in your truck, then you would have the snow and plowsite, no reason to park it just for fuel and coffee


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats a good idea


----------



## Elwer

where u get that ant crawling around from, i so need that on mine haha


----------



## Frostysnow

Hey guys, i know i have been MIA for a while, but school has been kicking my ass. I've been doing something like 4+ hours of hw a day for like 14 days straight, along with numerous track meets. And to top it off there has been no snow!:realmad:

But, the real reason for the post.....

I did something i have wanted to do for a long time...I took a tour of the Meyers plow factory!xysport All, i can say is wow. I was treated awesome. I arranged a tour with the regional sales manager and went last Thursday. Now i know that some people are not the biggest meyer fans on here, cough Tom cough. But i tell you what, they have really got their s*** together now. They will be the first to recognize that the had developed a bit of a black eye over the last part of the 90's and into the early 2000's. About five years ago, they had a major personnel replacement and brought in a lot of new people. They have since redesigned almost all of their products. I got to talk with the director of engineering (as well as meet the president) and we discussed some of the various issues and what was done to address them and improve on in the newer model stuff. They have put together a new R&D lab where they can run all types if test and really put the plows through their paces. Plus, they are adding on by creating a lab that can be taken down to -40F to further test under extreme conditions. They said the result of all this testing resulted in their ability to for the R.O.C 5 year warranty on all the new plows. Also, I watched them test the new e-58 pumps as they were being assembled. (They claim they are the only manufacturer to fill up and test every pump before it is sold.)

The factory itself is rather big. The take in all the raw materials in one end and end up with a finished product at the other end. I also saw the ultra precise new laser cutter they got that allows them to do the slot and tab construction. They also have a really, really large power coater that was fun to watch. It was also like a plowers dream when we walked through the warehouse. Hundreds of plows and thousand of mounts and other misc parts stacked to the ceiling

And to top it off, I got some spiffy new meyer apparel as I left. So over all, i was very impressed with what i saw, and will continue to buy their plows after being thwie to personally see how they we constructed. Anyways, I just thought i would share my comments and i think i might eventually post this in the commercial forum.


----------



## f250man

Thats cool Frostysnow. If you could P.M the info I would like to take a tour of the plant to. Sounds like it was a great experience. And it sounds like you got a lot of new info on how Meyers dose business.


----------



## RhinoL&L

man i just cant keep up woth you guys anymore! 

Ron- i still havent gotten that email


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;509923 said:


> man i just cant keep up woth you guys anymore!
> 
> Ron- i still havent gotten that email


for the sheet that u wanted?


----------



## born2farm

hey guys, wel im under a two hour delay. dont know if its for ice or flooding...maybe they will close (croses fingers and toes)


----------



## Clapper&Company

Frosty, Yea Please PM ME LOL

Steve, I got a a guy that can get us in there to, and will buy lunch :d

Shawn I'll do it today LOL

Brock, your not sick still ? LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

We got some Light frezzing rain here Going to go out here in a few


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;509938 said:


> Frosty, Yea Please PM ME LOL
> 
> Steve, I got a a guy that can get us in there to, and will buy lunch :d
> 
> Shawn I'll do it today LOL
> 
> Brock, your not sick still ? LOL


im still sick just not as bad....got a competition for FFA so i need to go to school.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ronnie i want it too i sent u an email longtime ago [email protected]


----------



## Clapper&Company

OK I never got it LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;509965 said:


> OK I never got it LOL


well now u can send it my email is right there


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok good deal


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;509998 said:


> Ok good deal


yup thanks ronnie


----------



## kc2006

Can we have a field trip to meyer???


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went out and salted this morning. Not much else is going on. pretty bored over here on the west side. I think i am going to go to the gym and shoots some hoops. This sucks.....


----------



## kc2006

We got enough to cover the grass. I just printed out my tax paper work yay! Going to go sit at a buddies work shop and drink coffee, then work out later. 

I forget what snow looks like


----------



## f250man

Ron said he would call and set up a Meyers tour.


----------



## Burkartsplow

were all going on a meyers tour. gives us something to do since it aint snowing.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;509785 said:


> Sounds like a plan. What's up on the thread tonight all the young ones went to bed already. So did the old fart. JP. J/k JP.


Hey I resemble that remark. Actually did not got to bed till about midnight though. But hey it looked good for the young ones didn't it.

So for you young ones get your rest cause when you get old you will need it. lol


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;509923 said:


> man i just cant keep up woth you guys anymore!
> 
> Ron- i still havent gotten that email


Where have you been? You going mia on us too?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

wait were going on a field trip i call window seat enless its cold then i want the seat with the heater under it


----------



## f250man

Yea were riding the small yellow clap bus to Meyers in Euclid. And there is no heat just lots and lots of salt. LOL ussmileyflag


----------



## kc2006

Shotgun!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;510250 said:


> Yea were riding the small yellow clap bus to Meyers in Euclid. And there is no heat just lots and lots of salt. LOL ussmileyflag


go us and salt is good it warms u up from the inside out


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I'm going to call tomrrow and set it up, maybe for next week!


----------



## toby4492

When you're all done there swing the bus this way. I would love to show you around.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, aint you driving


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;510370 said:


> Tom, aint you driving


Let's go...................... LOL


----------



## f250man

I heard the other Tom drives the short bus. Ron check your pm


----------



## Clapper&Company

No steve Tom S sites in the back so he has 2 windows to lick


----------



## f250man




----------



## Clapper&Company

Snowing over in Carrollton, roads are coverd


----------



## f250man

You on the lap top in the truck again Ron.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nah Dad got called out, and he called to tell me


----------



## f250man

Looks like the Ron and Steve show again tonight at least for a while.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Thanks for the popcorn buddy !!!

Look who I brought for us


----------



## toby4492

f250man;510426 said:


> Looks like the Ron and Steve show again tonight at least for a while.


Which one is Ron?


----------



## f250man

And after the show I brought this.


----------



## born2farm

hey, spittin snow right now. just got home from a FFA competition watch the roads fellers there slick in spots.


----------



## Clapper&Company

GET ON YAHOO LOL


FFA what was u doing?? Parly Pro?


----------



## Young Pup

What is going on here tonight? Not much it looks like. Ah the night is still young though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

You are my friend!


----------



## Young Pup

Not for long. Getting ready to eat. Went up and supported our local wrestling team. By the way Shawn why were you not there?


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol eat what?


----------



## Young Pup

Not sure still thinking about it. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol let me know


----------



## kashman

Young Pup;510477 said:


> Not for long. Getting ready to eat. Went up and supported our local wrestling team. By the way Shawn why were you not there?


is it open mat night ill be there


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;510446 said:


> GET ON YAHOO LOL
> 
> FFA what was u doing?? Parly Pro?


job interview contest, made it to districts which was tonight, ill find out in the AM if i made it to sub districts...i just relized i dated all my papers wrong..lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

DOH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

LOL its 2-8-08


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;510484 said:


> lol let me know


How about pizza? And by the way today is the 7th


----------



## Young Pup

kashman;510485 said:


> is it open mat night ill be there


No open mats, they had a dual meet and got beat pretty bad.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Pizza sounds good!!

I know its the 7th LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;510501 said:


> job interview contest, made it to districts which was tonight, ill find out in the AM if i made it to sub districts...i just relized i dated all my papers wrong..lol


what date did you right down? I don't think they will do anything about it unless they are pricks.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Elwer Lawn Care;510533 said:


> what date did you right down? I don't think they will do anything about it unless they are pricks.


Dont you got home work to go do?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;510534 said:


> Dont you got home work to go do?


heck no, if i did i wouldn't do it anyways, thats what the person that sits beside me is for


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;510533 said:


> what date did you right down? I don't think they will do anything about it unless they are pricks.


well either 1/8/08 or 2/8/08 cant rember


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;510528 said:


> Pizza sounds good!!
> 
> I know its the 7th LOL


I will pay for it later on though.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;510536 said:



> heck no, if i did i wouldn't do it anyways, thats what the person that sits beside me is for


true that..lol..just dont get caught..damn but i sit beside stupid people


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Thats a good way to learn


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;510538 said:


> well either 1/8/08 or 2/8/08 cant rember


Only one month behind or one day off. Depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea !!!!

There u go JP, always on top of things !!!

You goign to come up for the field trip?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;510541 said:


> LOL Thats a good way to learn


now a days in school you don't learn anything anyways, especially from the teachers that have been there 30+ years teaching the same thing they did when they started


----------



## Clapper&Company

Your right, thats why brock didnt know the date


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;510553 said:


> Your right, thats why brock didnt know the date


that or there was some math equation on the board for the date that the teachers try to make you figure out, but the calander is on the other wall so i just take the easy way out.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey guys i just realized it is not going to snow anymore this year. So i am going out tomorrow because there is a farm close to me that is having a sale on goats. I am not going to use mowers to cut grass this year. I am going to become a sheppard with goats and cut grass and fertilize at the same time. That is how they do it down in 922 land. Clapper was telling me that the other day. He said he wants to be a 922er for life. I :salute: Ron....


----------



## toby4492

Young Pup;510518 said:


> How about pizza? And by the way today is the 7th





Clapper&Company;510528 said:


> Pizza sounds good!!
> 
> I know its the 7th LOL





Young Pup;510539 said:


> I will pay for it later on though.


Pizzas here.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

toby4492;510563 said:


> Pizzas here.


That looks nasty, good thing i already had my pizza


----------



## Clapper&Company

O MY them are omost Fighting words there LOL

I got to be nice to you !!! you got them phone numbers i need  LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;510548 said:


> Yea !!!!
> 
> There u go JP, always on top of things !!!
> 
> You goign to come up for the field trip?


Field Trip. You mean they are letting you guys out of the asylum?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep !!! You did read about it? 

We were talking about it today


----------



## toby4492

Elwer Lawn Care;510565 said:


> That looks nasty, good thing i already had my pizza


Hey Ron and JP ordered it.


----------



## LHK2

I hope it snows again soon, my wife is driving me crazy and this mild winter is making my wallet become empty, been spending all my money at Lowe's, I only have one more room to refinish.


----------



## Clapper&Company

toby4492;510577 said:


> Hey Ron and JP ordered it.


Yep Thats right we did !!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

toby4492;510577 said:


> Hey Ron and JP ordered it.


its a good thing i orded my own then


----------



## Burkartsplow

No not yet. probably tomorrow hopefully. At least going out and bidding things will give me something to do during the day. I think i have seen every episode of cop chase shows that was ever made. My friend from college is on one of them. he was chased all around campus for about a half hour in toledo. his claim to fame...


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP wanted pinapple


----------



## toby4492

Elwer Lawn Care;510581 said:


> its a good thing i orded my own then


Chuck E Cheese? J/K


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;510579 said:


> Yep Thats right we did !!!


Where did you get that animatino of me making your pizza at but it doesn't show me spitting in it


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I'm watching 

Speeders and now Ocean Force LOL

Did u see that I'm seting up a trip to Meyers plant for us!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

toby4492;510586 said:


> Chuck E Cheese? J/K


Nope, the pizza joint that i work at on weekends and mow for during the summer, but don't get no discount :realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company




----------



## Burkartsplow

Yeah when are we going. I am in. that would be another thing for us to while we are doing nothing during the day.


----------



## Young Pup

toby4492;510577 said:


> Hey Ron and JP ordered it.


I thought it was Pepporoni well done?

Dang Ron you screwed it up again.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;510575 said:


> Yep !!! You did read about it?
> 
> We were talking about it today


do you guys have 6 hour passes or 24 ?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I agree !!!

Were have to go to meyers since Snow way willnt fly us over to there plant !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;510598 said:


> do you guys have 6 hour passes or 24 ?


285 Min Pass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;510588 said:


> Where did you get that animatino of me making your pizza at but it doesn't show me spitting in it


Remind not to get a pizza from the shop you work at.


----------



## Burkartsplow

what about the buyers factory. maybe we can get a tour there also. I am sure they would love to have us to show off there product and all that fun stuff and give us some free stocking caps . come on guys it will be a great time...


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;510603 said:


> Remind not to get a pizza from the shop you work at.


Yea for real !!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;510603 said:


> Remind not to get a pizza from the shop you work at.


don't worry, i wouldn't let them deliever it to you


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;510540 said:


> true that..lol..just dont get caught..damn but i sit beside stupid people


i was one of those stupid people actually it was just a lack of intrest or sleep. **** happens when u work 8 hrs after school.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Burkartsplow;510605 said:


> what about the buyers factory. maybe we can get a tour there also. I am sure they would love to have us to show off there product and all that fun stuff and give us some free stocking caps . come on guys it will be a great time...


I'm already on top of that too LOL

Steve and I were already going to try to set both of them up!


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;510599 said:


> I agree !!!
> 
> Were have to go to meyers since Snow way willnt fly us over to there plant !!!!!!!!!!!




It's only about an 8 hr drive.


----------



## Burkartsplow

heard we have a 30 % chance of snow tonight. why do they even say that. Hey ron. might be heading down to 922 land soon to visit the girls parents for the weekend , that is weather permitting.what hot spots should I check out since that is where you hang out all the time..


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;510607 said:


> don't worry, i wouldn't let them deliever it to you


Ah great. I think I will pass anyway. ussmileyflag


----------



## Clapper&Company

How far do you live form the Plant?


Every, one were drive up there and Party at Toms house!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;510613 said:


> heard we have a 30 % chance of snow tonight. why do they even say that. Hey ron. might be heading down to 922 land soon to visit the girls parents for the weekend , that is weather permitting.what hot spots should I check out since that is where you hang out all the time..


Looking at the radar there is a 30 % chance it might make it here. :waving:


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;510615 said:


> How far do you live form the Plant?
> 
> Every, one were drive up there and Party at Toms house!!!


About 5 miles.


----------



## Young Pup

toby4492;510612 said:


> It's only about an 8 hr drive.


You have never seen me drive. I say 6.5 hours:waving: j/k 1.5 hours being held up by the state patrol giving me a ticket then 2 more hours to drive on top of that. That would be about 9 hours then


----------



## Clapper&Company

toby4492;510621 said:


> About 5 miles.


You got enought room on the floor for all of us???


----------



## Burkartsplow

i live aboot 15 miles from the plant. did you see i said aboot. that is the canadien way to say about "A".


----------



## Clapper&Company

Were we know where to party out when we go to meyers


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;510625 said:


> You got enought room on the floor for all of us???


Floor my _ _ _ I call the couch.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Make a deal, I get couch and u can have the love seat


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;510635 said:


> Make a deal, I get couch and u can have the love seat


Noway, you get the love seat with bossman. I get the couch.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Bossman will be hugging the KEG


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i am sleeping in the truck


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;510645 said:


> i am sleeping in the truck


I thought we were taking the short bus?


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;510642 said:


> Bossman will be hugging the KEG


I guess that is better than hugging you.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;510650 said:


> I guess that is better than hugging you.


What !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JP, what are you trying to say???


----------



## kashman

well im in if we get it set up i worked as a welder for meyer back in the day


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;510654 said:


> What !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JP, what are you trying to say???


apparently that u and bossman r butt buddys duhh dont be so dense and ok then i am sleepin on the short bus or in it, aslong as tom dosent lick all the windows


----------



## f250man

Here is the Clapper express.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;510654 said:


> What !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JP, what are you trying to say???


That means you have the love seat to yourself then.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

f250man;510665 said:


> Here is the Clapper express.


Remind me never to ride on that bus


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;510661 said:


> apparently that u and bossman r butt buddys duhh dont be so dense and ok then i am sleepin on the short bus or in it, aslong as tom dosent lick all the windows


I didn't say anything like that. Read my post above. roflmao


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;510668 said:


> That means you have the love seat to yourself then.


OK JP  LOL

I think kevin went to far on that one!!!

Steve u driving?


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;510669 said:


> Remind me never to ride on that bus


What do you want your own special bus then? Man you young guys want everything don't you?


----------



## f250man

Here's JP


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea they do !!!


----------



## f250man

Yes Ron I'll drive. And I'll take  just in case of an accident.


----------



## Clapper&Company

good deal, I'll buy the food again and I'll be co-Polit


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;510677 said:


> Here's JP


That's right, give me my pizza and I will be just fine. :waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

us young guys r trying to raise the standards


----------



## f250man

I smell


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;510691 said:


> I smell


well i do wear boots for a reason


----------



## f250man

They look like this.


----------



## f250man




----------



## Young Pup

Oh boy that is one big pile of garbage. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Where are all the young guys at? Did you all get tired out? Fingers can't keep up anymore. Just kidding with you guys. Have a good night all. Time to watch some tv.


----------



## toby4492

Maybe they fell asleep on the loveseat. See ya JP.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i'm still here, my fingers can keep up but i choose not too, i don't want to post too much in clappers's personal thread


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;510699 said:


> They look like this.


o no steve the heel is much higher


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sorry guys, I fell alsleep last night talking to you LOL


Well Headed out to salt, we got a good some snow and its still falling 


See you guys later !


----------



## RhinoL&L

so you guys are going to toru the meyer plant? sounds like fun. i will have to et on here more to try an keep up with you guys!


----------



## f250man

See Ron thats what happens when you spend every waking minute on the computer.


----------



## Elwer

Clapper&Company;510961 said:


> Sorry guys, I fell alsleep last night talking to you LOL
> 
> Well Headed out to salt, we got a good some snow and its still falling
> 
> See you guys later !


So did you dream all about plowsite then???

took my blade off last night, and look what happens it starts to snow, im leaving it off for a while to, just maybe we will get a bunch of snow then.

Matt


----------



## fordmstng66

I think the snow is my fault for this week. Last Friday i bought a snow blower. I could not pass it up, $100 the guy still had the original reciept, is only a year old. I am getting to lazy to shovel


----------



## Burkartsplow

Elwer;511007 said:


> So did you dream all about plowsite then???
> 
> took my blade off last night, and look what happens it starts to snow, im leaving it off for a while to, just maybe we will get a bunch of snow then.
> 
> Matt


that is why it has been raining all week. you left your plow on since the last snow event. That explains alot. Elwer ruined our potential blizzard this week. Great job Elwer.j/kussmileyflag


----------



## Elwer

yep my lazyness might of hurt all of you!!! sorry fellow members
Matt


----------



## Clapper&Company

Way to go Matt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Burkartsplow

I have to go and pick up my girlfriend from the airport today. she was in florida for a couple of days for work. Not much else. salted this morning. probably do that the next 3 mornings to come also. Im hungry any one have any left over pizza from last night?


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Florida must be nice  

Pizza?? That dose sound good dont it !!!


----------



## Elwer

Yes we have some pizza left over, just ate some but there is plenty left:redbounce


----------



## Burkartsplow

hey ron i need firewood. I am about to run out and it is to expensive up here. any ideas


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, I can get you some !!!

We got alot over here 

How much you want?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;511111 said:


> Yea, I can get you some !!!
> 
> We got alot over here
> 
> How much you want?


full cord, would be great.


----------



## Clapper&Company

No Problem Come on down !


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;511115 said:


> No Problem Come on down !


next week most likely sometime. I will give you a call a set something up. i think tom sold his plow and truck and quit plowing. this has been a real long time without having him give a shout out...


----------



## Clapper&Company

sounds good 


Tom is ready to be mower jocky again


----------



## kashman

i got your pizza


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;511113 said:


> full cord, would be great.


did you try landmark in westlake


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;511154 said:


> did you try landmark in westlake


Yeah I called them, they want 150 for a half cord and 250 for a full cord. that is ridiculous.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I think we may have been at the same game in are pictures.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;511150 said:


> i got your pizza


Ron wants some pizza real bad, i just talked to him. I bet you just took that picture while you sitting around doing nothing like the rest of us...


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, I bet he is too


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer;511051 said:


> yep my lazyness might of hurt all of you!!! sorry fellow members
> Matt


 ya were gonna vote u off the island



Burkartsplow;511213 said:


> Ron wants some pizza real bad, i just talked to him. I bet you just took that picture while you sitting around doing nothing like the rest of us...


i dno what i have wood wise but hey cant u get introuble transporting wood across county lines. i might have some could use alittle cash.


----------



## Clapper&Company

My wood is free


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;511235 said:


> My wood is free


except for the 4000 grand u could get charged to move it across lines


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;511235 said:


> My wood is free


and not truely free its a heck of a drive to who vill and back


----------



## Clapper&Company

Not when hes coming down here, to see his inlaws


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;511213 said:


> Ron wants some pizza real bad, i just talked to him. I bet you just took that picture while you sitting around doing nothing like the rest of us...


yep $5,219. at georgio's last year but if you need a pease of it you got 2 go thru this guy


----------



## Elwer

Burkartsplow;511207 said:


> Yeah I called them, they want 150 for a half cord and 250 for a full cord. that is ridiculous.


Around here it is 250 or 275 for a dump truck load, i forgot the amount there is but i know its alot more than one cord


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;511107 said:


> hey ron i need firewood. I am about to run out and it is to expensive up here. any ideas


you can call earth 2 you .rock pile. stone quarters .mulch and more


----------



## Burkartsplow

Elwer;511252 said:


> Around here it is 250 or 275 for a dump truck load, i forgot the amount there is but i know its alot more than one cord


I regular 3500 1 ton dump truck is most likely with walls that go to the top of the cab is about a cord of wood. I can fit a half cord in my 8 ft bed nicely stacked with a little over the top.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;511264 said:


> you can call earth 2 you .rock pile. stone quarters .mulch and more


Yeah , but they will try and rape you like all of the other ones. had a friend for years that was in the business. got cheap from him. not in the business anymore. so have to find another supplier.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I think we are going to get plowable snow saturday night into sunday morning. Been looking at the weather patterns and i giving us 50% of snow. I can be a meteorologist. it is easy


----------



## Elwer

Burkartsplow;511283 said:


> I regular 3500 1 ton dump truck is most likely with walls that go to the top of the cab is about a cord of wood. I can fit a half cord in my 8 ft bed nicely stacked with a little over the top.


Siefker Sawmill uses a single axle dump truck with 5 foot sides, and i think its 12-14 ft long, and it just went by the house and wood about ready to run over the side boards


----------



## Young Pup

toby4492;510719 said:


> Maybe they fell asleep on the loveseat. See ya JP.


Now I would like a picture of that. Good blackmail piece there.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;511318 said:


> Now I would like a picture of that. Good blackmail piece there.


Well Jp we didn't so sorry about ur luck LOL


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;511232 said:


> y
> 
> i dno what i have wood wise but hey cant u get introuble transporting wood across county lines. i might have some could use alittle cash.


Isn't that only ash trees being transported across county lines?


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;511303 said:


> I think we are going to get plowable snow saturday night into sunday morning. Been looking at the weather patterns and i giving us 50% of snow. I can be a meteorologist. it is easy


Yeah we will. I took one for the team and went to the car wash a little bit ago. I can't wait until I can hand wash that thing. It is still dirty. I might pay a friend to take it to work at the firehouse and do it. Need to vacum it too, but decided not to do it. Cleaned the windows inside though with windex. So if it snows it will be me my fault. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;511320 said:


> Well Jp we didn't so sorry about ur luck LOL


Dang it anyway, you fell asleep on the puter last night? did you have a keyboard impression on your forehead? lol


----------



## Elwer

Also, my plow is off and it is buried, so its definately going to snow now!!:salute:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i think it how ever the cops interppret the law. and how many cops do u know that can tell ash from any other species


----------



## Young Pup

Well, if they can't you/they can have someone come out and tell them. Ash is a light colored wood too.


----------



## toby4492

KGRlandscapeing;511336 said:


> i think it how ever the cops interppret the law. and how many cops do u know that can tell ash from any other species


They sure can bust your ash though.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;511344 said:


> Well, if they can't you/they can have someone come out and tell them. Ash is a light colored wood too.


thou the signs here dont say its for just ash they say no fire wood. if i go out to walmart ill take a pic for u guys


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;511351 said:


> thou the signs here dont say its for just ash they say no fire wood. if i go out to walmart ill take a pic for u guys


That is very interesting. I believe I have only seen signs like that with only ash.


----------



## born2farm

hey guys..just got back from school..and i see i have missed alot since i got off last night..

Just to let you know im burning my loveseet..lol


----------



## clark lawn

i was just reading that nw ohio and up into detriot is out of salt. hope that dont happen over this way,if it does clapper will be able to hit the 4000 mark real fast.


----------



## born2farm

clark lawn;511413 said:


> i was just reading that nw ohio and up into detriot is out of salt. hope that dont happen over this way,if it does clapper will be able to hit the 4000 mark real fast.


NO....thats y the ole Clap owns his own salt mines.


----------



## born2farm

well im goin out to eat guys be back lata


----------



## RhinoL&L

another busy day here, sounds like you guys are pretty bored... oh well 

jp- it better snow soon i want to use my new plow more than 1 this winter.


----------



## clark lawn

born2farm;511418 said:


> NO....thats y the ole Clap owns his own salt mines.


maybe he should start trucking it up to toledo/detroit they are paying 150/ton if they can even get it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

QUOTE=clark lawn;511413]i was just reading that nw ohio and up into detriot is out of salt. hope that dont happen over this way,if it does clapper will be able to hit the 4000 mark real fast.[/QUOTE]
Yea tell me about it, and i'll go broke !!!!



Young Pup;511326 said:


> Dang it anyway, you fell asleep on the puter last night? did you have a keyboard impression on your forehead? lol


No I got my lap Top and I was laying there and just fell alseep LOL 



born2farm;511394 said:


> Just to let you know im burning my loveseet..lol


You Mom then would  you @$$



born2farm;511418 said:


> NO....thats y the ole Clap owns his own salt mines.


I wish !!!!!!



clark lawn;511439 said:


> maybe he should start trucking it up to toledo/detroit they are paying 150/ton if they can even get it.


Tell me About it, It would be better then Plowing !!!


----------



## f250man

Nice post there you post hog. :waving:


----------



## f250man

So when is the Clapper express leaving for the Meyer and Buyer tour.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I could of made 7 post right there LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im not sure yet !

Made some calls today on it, were working on it !


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes guys I am alive and and still got the truck and plow, lol. Just chopping at the block lately trying to get stuff done with landscaping. Just got over a bad upper respiratory infection too. Was down for a week with it. But yes the Syden is still alive and going:waving: And plus I have less computer time with the wife in school online too


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas what is going on with everyone? I dont even try to catch up on the pages and pages of post. 
Tom
I hear on getting things ready. I have been taking advanced classes for this yeat. Lighting, Irrigation, Ponds, Hardscapes, ETC.payup


----------



## kashman

WALKERS;511595 said:


> Hey felas what is going on with everyone? I dont even try to catch up on the pages and pages of post.
> Tom
> I hear on getting things ready. I have been taking advanced classes for this yeat. Lighting, Irrigation, Ponds, Hardscapes, ETC.payup


you did know that uni lock aquascape and rain bird will certify you for free


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have though about taking classes. But I need to get my business more in gear first before I can take time for classes, unfortunately. How have you been doing otherwise Josh?? 

Kashman, I have heard about those classes. A few of my friends took some once and said they were not all that great.


----------



## WALKERS

No I didn't I have paid for the classes up front allready. Do you have any more info on that there is allways room for more education. I allready am certified I am just learn the new equipment and rigs out there. New lighting and irrigation install. I have 7 different classes cost me $450.00 in all. :waving:


----------



## WALKERS

Tom
Doing well hope your doing the same. Gettin alot of down time and sleep. It will all be amping up and out of control soon thou.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, im doing better now that Im not sick, lol. Sitting around the house gets old real fast after a while. The crazy spring season is only weeks away now. I guess get all the rest we can, lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Tom your back, you and clap can have a ron and tom hour now since i'm running the nw ohio hour(s)! 
Brock, did you find out what you placed for your ffa contest yesterday?


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;511658 said:


> Tom your back, you and clap can have a ron and tom hour now since i'm running the nw ohio hour(s)!
> Brock, did you find out what you placed for your ffa contest yesterday?


i placed first in the district got sub districts tuesday


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Man these mods are fast around here. My last post was deleted, oh well. 

Elwer, yes, Im back and the Ron&Tom hour will be back soon!!!!!!!

Brock, congrats on getting first!!!!!!:bluebounc


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;511679 said:


> Man these mods are fast around here. My last post was deleted, oh well.
> 
> Elwer, yes, Im back and the Ron&Tom hour will be back soon!!!!!!!
> 
> Brock, congrats on getting first!!!!!!:bluebounc


thanks..just a couple more levels then i get my mula$$$$


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

How much loot are we talking???payuppayup Maybe get a good fund going for a truck?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

you usually dont get that much unless you go to state with it. the easiest money maker is the proficeincy award though. you can get hundreds at state and over a thousand if you go to nationals.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;511687 said:


> How much loot are we talking???payuppayup Maybe get a good fund going for a truck?


just goin to state i can make $500...thats a good chunk for just typing up some papers...either truck/plow or mower fund.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;511691 said:


> you usually dont get that much unless you go to state with it. the easiest money maker is the proficeincy award though. you can get hundreds at state and over a thousand if you go to nationals.


ya im al ready talkin to my advisor about proficeincy awards


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn be on the look out for snow Mon night into Tuesday. Looks to be an interesting setup now.


----------



## clark lawn

this big storm that was suposse to hit tonight and tommarrow is down to less than an inch. lost another one at least i can put some salt down.


----------



## Easy

Just raining here....
Had a dusting this morning, but is gone already.
Don


----------



## Young Pup

I wonder if this is the storm Ron was talking about.

It is 46 and sunny here.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brent did you happen to see the letter to the editor in the friday paper? Its some lady saying how nice of a job a gentleman did plowing the sidewalks with his lawn mower  Did you clean the truck so it would snow or something?


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;512054 said:


> Brent did you happen to see the letter to the editor in the friday paper? Its some lady saying how nice of a job a gentleman did plowing the sidewalks with his lawn mower  Did you clean the truck so it would snow or something?


wut u do get some competition..or does the lady not know the diff betwen a mower and a quad


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;512074 said:


> wut u do get some competition..or does the lady not know the diff betwen a mower and a quad


No this guy just drives around on his mower plowing sidewalks and doesn't do a very good job but he doesn't do it for money:realmad:


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;512082 said:


> No this guy just drives around on his mower plowing sidewalks and doesn't do a very good job but he doesn't do it for money:realmad:


hmm sounds like a guy around my house.it makes me mad cuz half the time he has plowed walks im get paid to do..so i just clean up salt and get paid and go on..it sux but wut can i do bout it


----------



## kashman

born2farm;512091 said:


> hmm sounds like a guy around my house.it makes me mad cuz half the time he has plowed walks im get paid to do..so i just clean up salt and get paid and go on..it sux but wut can i do bout it


shake the mans hand and say thank you


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey guys, just out looking at the threads. hey kashman are we going to get any snow tonight. where in RR do you live?


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;512095 said:


> Hey guys, just out looking at the threads. hey kashman are we going to get any snow tonight. where in RR do you live?


i hope do you know of the pink hotel im in the cleveland yacht club


----------



## born2farm

kashman;512094 said:


> shake the mans hand and say thank you


lol ya..makes the route quicker


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;512054 said:


> Brent did you happen to see the letter to the editor in the friday paper? Its some lady saying how nice of a job a gentleman did plowing the sidewalks with his lawn mower  Did you clean the truck so it would snow or something?


yea I saw that in the paper made me chuckle he is a dandy. Yea i washed up the truck it can't hurt to help it snow. I also unloaded all of my salt bags in my building so if it snows i got a 15 minute drive up there to get salt. But if it snows it is worth it haha.


----------



## born2farm

Snow-Kid;512216 said:


> yea I saw that in the paper made me chuckle he is a dandy. Yea i washed up the truck it can't hurt to help it snow. I also unloaded all of my salt bags in my building so if it snows i got a 15 minute drive up there to get salt. But if it snows it is worth it haha.


maybe if you sell the plow while your at it we wil get about 12 in


----------



## Young Pup

Looking even better for Monday night into Tuesday as of right now. Keep the plows off and keep the salt out of them too.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

to bad jp my plow isnt coming back off i had to take the benzomatic to it the other morning ice decided to make my couplers not wanna move.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas how is everyone I heard that to we might be getting something down here as well. I wont hold my breathe thou.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;512283 said:


> Looking even better for Monday night into Tuesday as of right now. Keep the plows off and keep the salt out of them too.


well my plows off and the a salt is the in back of the shed and the mowing stuff is in front...now we will get hit hard.


----------



## Young Pup

Man Kevin that blows. 

Brock You didn't need to go that extremes. 

Josh, yeah I will feel much better about this come Sunday night into Monday morning when it should be coming together.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;512232 said:


> maybe if you sell the plow while your at it we wil get about 12 in


wouldn't work because i'd buy it, truck and everything


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;512314 said:


> wouldn't work because i'd buy it, truck and everything


lol...then you would just have to take some jobs while ur at it then


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;512300 said:


> Man Kevin that blows.
> 
> Brock You didn't need to go that extremes.
> 
> Josh, yeah I will feel much better about this come Sunday night into Monday morning when it should be coming together.


i just want one more push so ill do wut it takes.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;512337 said:


> lol...then you would just have to take some jobs while ur at it then


then hire brent to drive the truck for about 10 an hour


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;512343 said:


> then hire brent to drive the truck for about 10 an hour


dont be so generous..lol i say min of wage...with a dock in pay for usin ur gas


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;512359 said:


> dont be so generous..lol i say min of wage...with a dock in pay for usin ur gas


ok, $7 an hour and take off whatever diesel fuel is a gallon each hour...thats more like it.


----------



## born2farm

plus wear and tear on truck and plow...i think he just needs to pay you to run it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;512365 said:


> plus wear and tear on truck and plow...i think he just needs to pay you to run it.


even better, i'll have to talk him into that


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;512367 said:


> even better, i'll have to talk him into that


ya...its a good deal all around..he gets to run his own truck and you make money..they all say they will pay for snow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;512369 said:


> ya...its a good deal all around..he gets to run his own truck and you make money..they all say they will pay for snow


would probably have to give him a few  to talk brent into it


----------



## Young Pup

What type of precip do you guys have going on up in the nw part of Ohio


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;512382 said:


> What type of precip do you guys have going on up in the nw part of Ohio


rain with some snow, nothing on the ground though its too warm(37) windy with lightning, pretty much every precip but weather channel is still calling for 1-3 but don't think it will happen


----------



## Young Pup

Ok thanks, I saw a report from aroud the Lima area of thunder snow. That is why I asked. 

thanks,


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;512386 said:


> Ok thanks, I saw a report from aroud the Lima area of thunder snow. That is why I asked.
> 
> thanks,


ya lima is just about 15 miles south east of me...there was some heavy snow in for a while but now just looks like rain


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;512388 said:


> ya lima is just about 15 miles south east of me...there was some heavy snow in for a while but now just looks like rain


That is what I show on the radar too.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;512373 said:


> would probably have to give him a few  to talk brent into it


wut ever it takes


----------



## kc2006

Calling for 1-2 tonight and 2-4 tomorrow, I HOPE! Sunday's the 1 inch trigger.


----------



## born2farm

well we just got a real 3/8 to half in dumper and it quit..im prolly gonna head to the bed soon. ill get up early and check things out.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;512456 said:


> well we just got a real 3/8 to half in dumper and it quit..im prolly gonna head to the bed soon. ill get up early and check things out.


lima had the same thing about an hour ago, my dad said the roads were really slushy but nothing here


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;512459 said:


> lima had the same thing about an hour ago, my dad said the roads were really slushy but nothing here


ya well im goin to head to bed now in case i got to get up early. have a good one and be safe


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Had about an inch or so of slush and snow. Cleaned up a couple places. Supposed to see 2-4 later today. We shall see thoughpayup


----------



## PTSolutions

Snowing like a B***** here. about an inch right now. I hope it gets to 2'' so I can head out. All accounts need to be plowed today. We have a per push that only needs done when they have an event going on, and today they do!!!!. Good luck everyone.


----------



## clark lawn

all we got here was ice. it snowed real quick here last night but the temp was 35 then it droped into the 20's and froze over. got to salt a little today most of my commercial stuff is closed today. now they are calling for 1-2 today but the sky is blue and nothing even showing up on the radar.


----------



## born2farm

well all we got was a real quick dumper last night like i said. a quick 2min shower this morning and now the sun is bright as all get out. i didnt even uncover the plow this time.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its snowing here of cousre it snows bad after i get home from my clean ups. darn snow it always dose that it wait to get bad till after i go home


----------



## LHK2

To the south snow plowers. A management company we work with requested we bid a commercial strip center, south of Cleveland ( Rittman, Wadsworth area) How many pushes and salt apps do you guys, in a normal winter , get around there? I'm in the lake effect area, so I don't know what you get down there. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kc2006

Blah! We got a dusting here, alittle over a half inch. Supposed to see 1-2 but like clark said nothing on the radar and the suns been coming out here. 

Good thing I didnt waste the time putting the plow on.


----------



## Easy

We are getting blasted here. It is snowing hard, blowing hard and really drifting. I was in Chardon this morning and you could not see a thing. I don't know which is worse, the snow coming down, or the blowing snow!!!
I hope this lets up soon, you plow and within an hour it looks as if nothing was done.
Don


----------



## born2farm

well right now its blowin like a SOB. the little bit of snow we are gettin is turining to ice on impact...i dug the salt out but i left the plow off for now.


----------



## Young Pup

Just blowing winds here. And it is cold out there.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;512750 said:


> Just blowing winds here. And it is cold out there.


i was out plowing befor and had to go to walmart to get eggs cause apparently my mom was being a cheap skate. and my dad was like where f r the eggs i need them for waffles so he calld my phone *****in anyway. away from my family issues i was gonna take a pic of that firewood sign but the wind and snow were blowing to hard i could get a shot.


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;512754 said:


> i was out plowing befor and had to go to walmart to get eggs cause apparently my mom was being a cheap skate. and my dad was like where f r the eggs i need them for waffles so he calld my phone *****in anyway. away from my family issues i was gonna take a pic of that firewood sign but the wind and snow were blowing to hard i could get a shot.


That's ok I believe you. I know I have seen signs but crs syndrome has hit me and I am blank to as what they say.

Did you get the eggs? lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;512755 said:


> That's ok I believe you. I know I have seen signs but crs syndrome has hit me and I am blank to as what they say.
> 
> Did you get the eggs? lol


ya i got them cost me like 3 bucks or something i am gonna raise my own dang chickens


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;512756 said:


> ya i got them cost me like 3 bucks or something i am gonna raise my own dang chickens


there you go, now you can sell eggs to make up for the lack of snow in the winter time. Now you are thinking.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;512760 said:


> there you go, now you can sell eggs to make up for the lack of snow in the winter time. Now you are thinking.


then i mine as well raise pigs to for all the bacon were gonna eat with those eggs. next thing ya know ill be tryin to grow wheat


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;512762 said:


> then i mine as well raise pigs to for all the bacon were gonna eat with those eggs. next thing ya know ill be tryin to grow wheat


I see a future farmer here


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevim a farmer, lol. The chicks are fairly cheap to get. My friend did that now he has like 20 chickens, lol. Just put them in the garage where it is warm till it gets nice outside. Im sure your parents would just love that.

Snowing good here too. Plowed everything. Did a few places twice where the snow was drifting. Probably going to go back out later and clean up drifts againpayup


----------



## Easy

Don't know what it is doing up there, but down where I am you can't see 2 feet in front of you. Way to dangerous to be out. I am going to wait until it starts getting dark and hit mine again, the white outs are just too much especially with the sun shining the way it is.
Don


----------



## RhinoL&L

man it looks like a great day outside! sunnier than crap here... but its colder than sh** especially when the wind is blowing...

jp- you heard anything more on the snow for mon. night/ tue?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;512869 said:


> man it looks like a great day outside! sunnier than crap here... but its colder than sh** especially when the wind is blowing...
> 
> jp- you heard anything more on the snow for mon. night/ tue?


Check your e-mail. NWS is calling for 1-3 now on noaa.gov but check your e-mail too.

it only about 15 out there.


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;512762 said:


> then i mine as well raise pigs to for all the bacon were gonna eat with those eggs. next thing ya know ill be tryin to grow wheat


if you need ne help let me know..ill hook you up


----------



## Young Pup

We actually know more later on too With the model runs that come out later on. Guys on the weather forum are getting pretty confident on this.


----------



## RhinoL&L

ill check my email in a min. i saw on weather . com they were calling for 60% mix thats it. we will see. hope you are right mr chief meteorologist JP:salute:!!! columbus's best choice for local weather. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;512877 said:


> ill check my email in a min. i saw on weather . com they were calling for 60% mix thats it. we will see. hope you are right mr chief meteorologist JP:salute:!!! columbus's best choice for local weather. LOL


Yeah Yeah Yeah, I hear you. I won't load or hook up till Monday afternoon at the latest.

Change your sig. YOu now have your hide aways too.


----------



## Young Pup

I am out of here for a little bit. Going to go to the store.


----------



## Easy

Will try to post some pics from my place.
These are looking out the front toward the street.
Don


----------



## Easy

The bottom pic is what you should see if it wasn't snowing and blowing so much.
Don


----------



## Snow-Kid

Afternoon all just checked weather.com and my town is under a winter storm watch for monday night till tuesday night so we will see. Travis i went to the point last night to get some and saw your truck but know Travis. Must have been sleeping in the back room to keep from working :waving: J/k.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;512900 said:


> Afternoon all just checked weather.com and my town is under a winter storm watch for monday night till tuesday night so we will see. Travis i went to the point last night to get some and saw your truck but know Travis. Must have been sleeping in the back room to keep from working :waving: J/k.


what time was this?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

well i'm offf to work for 3 hours or so then will probably go take the blade off so we get what they are calling for


----------



## Young Pup

Don, those pictures just look plain cold. Hope you can get out and do some work later on.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;512907 said:


> what time was this?


I think it was 7:30 or 8 last night.


----------



## RhinoL&L

those are some sweet pics don! wish we could have a lil of that stuff down here. how much do you guys have approx.?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;512955 said:


> those are some sweet pics don! wish we could have a lil of that stuff down here. how much do you guys have approx.?


an 1ich just blown everywhere. o ya and it wouldnt be my parents who would ***** it would be the people around me those chickens stink or what not. too bad i was here first take ur million dollar house and well ya know.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;512953 said:


> I think it was 7:30 or 8 last night.


No i wasn't hiding, i was working  
it is down right cold outside, our deliever driver put water on my windshield of my truck :realmad: ....but he got it back but his windshield fluid was warm so it melted it right off


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

How much snow is forcasted for everyone for monday night/tuesday, i'm not going to say what they are calling for because i don't believe it


----------



## Young Pup

I am not going to say either cause I don't want to jinx it. But I believe you guys are predicted for more than us. I am going to wait until Mon before I post any new numbers.


----------



## plow time

*how much*

channel 10 said 2to4 here in zanesville columbus 1to3 up north not much hope so we need the snow haven't plowed since dec.5 i need snow


----------



## born2farm

ya idk wanna jinx it..lets just say its enough for me to dig the plow out tomorow afternoon.


----------



## Young Pup

plow time;513158 said:


> channel 10 said 2to4 here in zanesville columbus 1to3 up north not much hope so we need the snow haven't plowed since dec.5 i need snow


I want to see what the channels say at the 11 pm news tonight and in the morning.


----------



## Snow-Kid

travis you better not put them blades on them 4 wheelers don't want to jinx it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513170 said:


> travis you better not put them blades on them 4 wheelers don't want to jinx it.


my brothers is off but mine is still on, it was too cold in the building to take it off


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;513174 said:


> my brothers is off but mine is still on, it was too cold in the building to take it off


yep it is cold out. Are they still calling for some snow tomorrow night and tuesday. Just got back in the house didn't look yet.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513178 said:


> yep it is cold out. Are they still calling for some snow tomorrow night and tuesday. Just got back in the house didn't look yet.


yep, you can look for yourself so it don't post it and then not snow http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...WX&textField1=40.8444&textField2=-84.3394&e=0


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;513180 said:


> yep, you can look for yourself so it don't post it and then not snow http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...WX&textField1=40.8444&textField2=-84.3394&e=0


It would be nice but this ohio weather just cant be forcasted


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513185 said:


> It would be nice but this ohio weather just cant be forcasted


ya i know, is your salt still in your building?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;513190 said:


> ya i know, is your salt still in your building?


yep I was up there today to do some work and it was still there. Am not going to pick it up till I know for sure or see the flakes start flying then i will go up there and load them up


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513201 said:


> yep I was up there today to do some work and it was still there. Am not going to pick it up till I know for sure or see the flakes start flying then i will go up there and load them up


thats good, if i'm bored tomorrow after school i'll probably take the blade off. who waited on you yesterday at the point?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;513208 said:


> thats good, if i'm bored tomorrow after school i'll probably take the blade off. who waited on you yesterday at the point?


Dempsey did. I thought you could give me your discount if you waited on me  J/K


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513212 said:


> Dempsey did. I thought you could give me your discount if you waited on me  J/K


ya free.99 lol i actually had to work last night because derek was there 'helping' me out, like i can't handle it.


----------



## RhinoL&L

i havent looked at snowfall amt yet. ill check it out in the morning.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

welp, school is delayed 2 hours for tomorrow already, evedently for the cold so i'll take the blade off in the morning.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

RhinoL&L;513221 said:


> i havent looked at snowfall amt yet. ill check it out in the morning.


where do you get your snowfall maps from?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;513213 said:


> ya free.99 lol i actually had to work last night because derek was there 'helping' me out, like i can't handle it.


haha it looked like he was working hard.

Did your brother finish the other v blade yet?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;513221 said:


> i havent looked at snowfall amt yet. ill check it out in the morning.


Yeah I am waiting for the late news to find out more myself for us.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513224 said:


> haha it looked like he was working hard.
> 
> Did your brother finish the other v blade yet?


no the bottle of gas we got wasn't full, so he ran out so we had to wait untill today to get a new bottle so he will probably get the 4-wheeler and finish it tomorrow


----------



## RhinoL&L

Elwer Lawn Care;513223 said:


> where do you get your snowfall maps from?


normally just take a look at the news... and JP always fills me in on what is going on. he uses skyeye weather. its a really great site but hard to keep up with.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;513227 said:


> no the bottle of gas we got wasn't full, so he ran out so we had to wait untill today to get a new bottle so he will probably get the 4-wheeler and finish it tomorrow


i see were do you get your bottles filled at?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513233 said:


> i see were do you get your bottles filled at?


unoh lol dad uses alot for making things for work so we just take the bottles


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;513222 said:


> welp, school is delayed 2 hours for tomorrow already, evedently for the cold so i'll take the blade off in the morning.


u suck lol/....guess i will go check and see if im delayed yet


----------



## Snow-Kid

haha 

did your dad make it back from Florida? should have stayed down there for daytona race


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513238 said:


> haha
> 
> did your dad make it back from Florida? should have stayed down there for daytona race


ya he made it back, but the drive through lima last night was teriable, snowing so hard he couldn't see and then an inch of slush on the roads and then it froze last night so all the parking lots are a mess over there...i don't think they would pay for him to stay another whole week!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;513236 said:


> u suck lol/....guess i will go check and see if im delayed yet


how cold is it out your way?


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;513241 said:


> how cold is it out your way?


2 wit 30-40mph winds


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;513243 said:


> 2 wit 30-40mph winds


do you usually get delayed when its that cold?


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;513245 said:


> do you usually get delayed when its that cold?


they delay when it gets so cold but im not sure wut the limit is..how cold is it by u?


----------



## Snow-Kid

well talk to you all later i am going to see what is on tv


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513251 said:


> well talk to you all later i am going to see what is on tv


later brent


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;513250 said:


> they delay when it gets so cold but im not sure wut the limit is..how cold is it by u?


5 with windchill of -12


----------



## born2farm

well im off to bed..cya guys in the AM


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya since this girl i know got today which is now monday i guess off shes gonna go plow with me about 3 so will see if she can get out of bed. and i guess the cold shut everything down i mean come on it not that cold


----------



## RhinoL&L

still havent looked too much at what we are maybe getting here. i am going to go watch the news now and at lunch hope this 1 doesnt miss us guys! im doing my snowdancexysport:bluebounc hope you guys are doing yours


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

my truck forever and a day to get warm this morning and my pump seemd like it was frozen at first then it stops acting slugish i am like few its too cold and i dont have the benzomatic its in the garage at home


----------



## born2farm

well they delayed school for me two hours so i went out and moved some stuff around so i can get to the plow easy if we get what there callin for.


----------



## Easy

Sorry I didn't get back sooner. 
We have about 8-12 inches, depending on where it blew to!!
I was able to get out late yesterday afternoon, but kept getting hung up in traffic.. Finished up about 10 last night, out again this morning at 3, now going to take a quick nap, have to do some things at our church this morning.
Later
Don


----------



## dmontgomery

3-5 tonight and another 3-5 tomorrow.......I will believe it when I see it.......


----------



## born2farm

dmontgomery;513474 said:


> 3-5 tonight and another 3-5 tomorrow.......I will believe it when I see it.......


thats wut im sayin..i will reveal wut were supposed to get when i see it on the ground


----------



## f250man

Hey guys Im back. So what has been going on. I see we all have a big storm coming. I saw 10-12" for us boys here in the notrheast. Tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;513452 said:


> still havent looked too much at what we are maybe getting here. i am going to go watch the news now and at lunch hope this 1 doesnt miss us guys! im doing my snowdancexysport:bluebounc hope you guys are doing yours


Well, Shawn this looks to be an interesting system for us that is for sure. Will keep you informed from the weather forum as I get it. MIght run over to see about two tires in a bit. Probably could get by but I will have them look at them just to be safe.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;513512 said:


> Hey guys Im back. So what has been going on. I see we all have a big storm coming. I saw 10-12" for us boys here in the notrheast. Tonight and tomorrow.


You mean you were not here? J/K with you. Yeah we have a winter storm warning out here starting at 7pm. We shall see what happens though. I guess It is time to start getting prepared in some way or another.

10-12 for you guys? Lake effect or from this storm?


----------



## kc2006

The local stations suck here. One second they say 6-8" then the next 1-3", seriously it was in the span of 5 minutes that they changed it like that. 

BS! I hope we at least get something though.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went out to salt this morning at 4am and it started to snow on the westside of cleveland. We got 3-4 inches here so everything needed plowed. Just got home. it was light and fluffy so it was easy to move. It was a good surprise. Im out....


----------



## Elwer

This morning they showed us for like 8 inches, i looked then and not going to look at the radar till it starts to snow, Hopefully come out of class with 3 inches on my car tonight at midnight!!!


----------



## dmontgomery

flakes are falling......it is now 12:47 pm


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

dmontgomery;513654 said:


> flakes are falling......it is now 12:47 pm


for us in the north east they said about 5 which means it will be just getting nasty for rush hour man i hate traffic


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;513664 said:


> for us in the north east they said about 5 which means it will be just getting nasty for rush hour man i hate traffic


When is this 5 inches coming today, did you get anything in solon, It took my gf over 2 hours on 480 today to get to work today. looks like everyone might to get a push in tomorrow.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;513671 said:


> When is this 5 inches coming today, did you get anything in solon, It took my gf over 2 hours on 480 today to get to work today. looks like everyone might to get a push in tomorrow.


i pushd this morning early from 3 to5 and then it didnt snow much after that. if blew all around yesterday what a mess. and it sopposed to start snowing at 5 in the morning i dont listen for inchs its a waste of my time i just watch out the window


----------



## stcroixjoe

I got to push out in parma this morning only abot 1-1 1/2'' Nice and easy it was colder than heck out shoveling the walks though


----------



## fordmstng66

Burkartsplow;513671 said:


> When is this 5 inches coming today, did you get anything in solon, It took my gf over 2 hours on 480 today to get to work today. looks like everyone might to get a push in tomorrow.


took me an hor to get from willowick to Hudson. 271 in Mayfield was nasty. I think they forgot to plow a lane or 2.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;513678 said:


> took me an hor to get from willowick to Hudson. 271 in Mayfield was nasty. I think they forgot to plow a lane or 2.


well if ur ever nuts go down 91 when the freeway gets bad. i used to have to go to school at mayfeild in the morning for counstruction i was one of the few with 4x4 in my ranger so id have like 2 or 3 guys and a few girls packd in there for med tec or coz. paid for my gas for the next week or 2


----------



## kashman

yap we got some snow 2day nice and fluffy . burk did you have fun


----------



## kashman

stcroixjoe;513677 said:


> I got to push out in parma this morning only abot 1-1 1/2'' Nice and easy it was colder than heck out shoveling the walks though


do you plow parma if so i got 7 drives for ya . I dont do over that way i stay close 2 home lakewood westlake bay and rocky river


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;513704 said:


> do you plow parma if so i got 7 drives for ya . I dont do over that way i stay close 2 home lakewood westlake bay and rocky river


I have some commercial ones in parma and also brookpark


----------



## Burkartsplow

are they close together or spread out. Are you doing them now and just dont want to do them anymore?


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;513697 said:


> yap we got some snow 2day nice and fluffy . burk did you have fun


Yeah it went well today, my back is a little sore, have not had to plow for any extended amount of time in while and it takes a good day of plowing to get used to turning and looking again.how was your day out there. I went to the east side this morning at 4 and headed back over to lake road in lakewood to an apt complex I do and there was all this snow...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya if i have a coat on it drives me nuts turning around to back up but i couldnt keep the truck warm enough this morning


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;513689 said:


> well if ur ever nuts go down 91 when the freeway gets bad. i used to have to go to school at mayfeild in the morning for counstruction i was one of the few with 4x4 in my ranger so id have like 2 or 3 guys and a few girls packd in there for med tec or coz. paid for my gas for the next week or 2


It is usually the stretch through Mayfield that is bad. Would probably be worse going 91. Almost had my truck sideways this morning, i hit a bump going over a bridge, and back of the truck swung around. Wow did people fall back after that. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

dmontgomery;513654 said:


> flakes are falling......it is now 12:47 pm


I just saw a snowfall map on a weather forum. they us Day and Col under a 5-10 inch swath.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey Felas here is predection off SKYEYE. PUP you have probably read this allready.

I expect 4 to 9 inches from Franklin, Fayette, Union and Wayne Counties
(IN) to Preble, Montgomery and Greene Counties (Ohio). Basically, the
heavy snow will be near and north of a line from Greensburg (IN) to
Dayton to Columbus. I predict 3 to 6 inches from Ripley, Dearborn, Ohio
and Switzerland Counties (IN) across Butler, Warren, Clinton, Hamilton,
Clermont and Highland Counties. Look for 2 to 4 inches from Carroll and
Gallatin counties east across Boone, Kenton, Campbell (IN) and Brown
Counties (OH).

South of there, I expect a wintry mix with an inch or 2 of snow at
most, but a change to sleet, freezing rain and rain overnight. I have a map
of the forecast here:

www.skyeyeweather.com/Gx/TSS.png

Lets try to keep the info coming 
RHINO 
KEEP DANCING xysportprsportxysport I AM.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i'm a dancing xysport:bluebouncxysport

just took off the blade so it will snow for sure now! payup


----------



## StoneDevil

I'm jealous


----------



## stcroixjoe

are any of the drives close to giant eagle on day dr? I plow the giant eagle and olive garden right there


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;513763 said:


> i'm a dancing xysport:bluebouncxysport
> 
> just took off the blade so it will snow for sure now! payup


hey travis why were you guys delayed today to cold out?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513801 said:


> hey travis why were you guys delayed today to cold out?


yep, kids will get sicky lol but tomorrow i'm forcasting for us to be cancelled


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;513760 said:


> Hey Felas here is predection off SKYEYE. PUP you have probably read this allready.
> 
> I expect 4 to 9 inches from Franklin, Fayette, Union and Wayne Counties
> (IN) to Preble, Montgomery and Greene Counties (Ohio). Basically, the
> heavy snow will be near and north of a line from Greensburg (IN) to
> Dayton to Columbus. I predict 3 to 6 inches from Ripley, Dearborn, Ohio
> and Switzerland Counties (IN) across Butler, Warren, Clinton, Hamilton,
> Clermont and Highland Counties. Look for 2 to 4 inches from Carroll and
> Gallatin counties east across Boone, Kenton, Campbell (IN) and Brown
> Counties (OH).
> 
> South of there, I expect a wintry mix with an inch or 2 of snow at
> most, but a change to sleet, freezing rain and rain overnight. I have a map
> of the forecast here:
> 
> www.skyeyeweather.com/Gx/TSS.png
> 
> Lets try to keep the info coming
> RHINO
> KEEP DANCING xysportprsportxysport I AM.


Josh,

I just read my e-mail from him. I have been on there but have been trying to get things ready to go. We should have some fun tonight. I just clicked on his site and that place is hoping over there.

JP


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;513803 said:


> yep, kids will get sicky lol but tomorrow i'm forcasting for us to be cancelled


better not say that haha

I probably jinxed us i hooked up my plow and looked everything over just a minute ago. got to go get my salt and run to beverdamn to fuel up. not going to be around tonight so thought i might get prepaired


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513808 said:


> better not say that haha
> 
> I probably jinxed us i hooked up my plow and looked everything over just a minute ago. got to go get my salt and run to beverdamn to fuel up. not going to be around tonight so thought i might get prepaired


you go all the way to beaverdam for fuel???? i take my blade off and you put your plow on?? somethings not right, mine takes longer to put on


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;513810 said:


> you go all the way to beaverdam for fuel???? i take my blade off and you put your plow on?? somethings not right, mine takes longer to put on


sure do when it is 38 cents cheaper there i am going to fill up there. Plus i am getting new cb antennas up there i junked mine last time i plowed. got caught on something and tore them up

Yea I was going to wait but thought it might be bad when i get back tonight and i don't like hooking up my blade when it is dark out if i dont have to. I like to look things over and check fluids.


----------



## WALKERS

PUP
Hey yes it is busy I am going to go hook up after the kids get home from school. I won't load up salt till the snow starts falling. Becareful out there.:salute:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

hey at least urs is all self contained u every been out in the morning with a torch melting ice of the couplers


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513814 said:


> sure do when it is 38 cents cheaper there i am going to fill up there. Plus i am getting new cb antennas up there i junked mine last time i plowed. got caught on something and tore them up
> 
> Yea I was going to wait but thought it might be bad when i get back tonight and i don't like hooking up my blade when it is dark out if i dont have to. I like to look things over and check fluids.


thats a good reason too then, i know i was pissed when i saw gas jumped 30 cents today but i got it at 2.82...i'm all ready for the snow, just have to through on the blade and put some gass in. you still thinking about selling your truck this spring?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;513821 said:


> thats a good reason too then, i know i was pissed when i saw gas jumped 30 cents today but i got it at 2.82...i'm all ready for the snow, just have to through on the blade and put some gass in. you still thinking about selling your truck this spring?


I don't know. It makes a nice plowing rig being reg cab. If i do keep it i am going to put on a chrome bumper front and rear and put on a small lift and gauges programmer and exhaust. Why you want to buy it now haha


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513824 said:


> I don't know. It makes a nice plowing rig being reg cab. If i do keep it i am going to put on a chrome bumper front and rear and put on a small lift and gauges programmer and exhaust. Why you want to buy it now haha


ya, my grandma is kindof making me mad about it. she makes comments like she doesn't know if i can pay for it and like if i have enough jobs and such  because the plates expire in april and i was going to see if i can buy it then but to put commercial tags on in april its 80 bucks and then i would have to pay another 90 in june  If i got a truck like yours, i wouldn't have to buy i new one to put a plow on in a couple of years


----------



## Snow-Kid

Yea i don't know i will see in spring if i am going to sell it. The only bad part is i have the truck set up like the way i like it right now with my strobes cb cd player sub amp other stuff so unsure now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513831 said:


> Yea i don't know i will see in spring if i am going to sell it. The only bad part is i have the truck set up like the way i like it right now with my strobes cb cd player sub amp other stuff so unsure now.


just leave it the way it is and i'll take it off of your hands for ya


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;513827 said:


> ya, my grandma is kindof making me mad about it. she makes comments like she doesn't know if i can pay for it and like if i have enough jobs and such  because the plates expire in april and i was going to see if i can buy it then but to put commercial tags on in april its 80 bucks and then i would have to pay another 90 in june  If i got a truck like yours, i wouldn't have to buy i new one to put a plow on in a couple of years


i just got comm tags for my truck i could of either got it prorated for 3 months or just have them good till april 09 so i payd 160 and there good till 09.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;513833 said:


> just leave it the way it is and i'll take it off of your hands for ya


ha ha I am sure u will

your dad will probably be proud of you for buying a ford
about as happy as my dad was when i came home with it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;513837 said:


> ha ha I am sure u will
> 
> your dad will probably be proud of you for buying a ford
> about as happy as my dad was when i came home with it.


Ya i know but i don't know if he would ever buy another chevy, unless he got a really really really good deal on one, the are just one big pos so it wouldn't bother him as much as it would my mom, but a ford would go better than i dodge would with them.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;513815 said:


> PUP
> Hey yes it is busy I am going to go hook up after the kids get home from school. I won't load up salt till the snow starts falling. Becareful out there.:salute:


 I am heading out right now to do the salt.But I will cover it with a tarp too. You be careful as well. Well, all of you be careful out there.

JP


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

everyone be carefull tonight/tomorrow....we have a dusting so far...they are calling for a good amount here so we shall see


----------



## VBigFord20

Well I got home a half hour ago and got the blade on and tossed whats left of my salt in the bed. Hopefully we get something now because I have not dropped blade in about a month and I am getting restless.


----------



## dirt-devil

I,m glade it not that bad in Nova Scotia we have been plowing or salting about 5 days a week since dec & I still have excavation work on the go


----------



## born2farm

well the snow jsut started fallin here..i got everything hooked up earlier but now i went out to move the plow and it wont start:realmad: so i yanked the battery and brought it inside so we will see.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey everyone anyone heard anything (UPDATES) on this storm coming.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;514012 said:


> Hey everyone anyone heard anything (UPDATES) on this storm coming.


I am watching Rich on the skyeye right now. Get update soon He says he has snow at his place.

Go to the forum and click on weather rush Top forum.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WALKERS.......suppose to be big.......call me back


----------



## RhinoL&L

im watching it right now jp. xysport


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;514021 said:


> im watching it right now jp. xysport


Cool so am i do you see his map


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;514026 said:


> Cool so am i do you see his map


HE** YEAH!!!!!!!!:bluebounci am dancing like crazy now!!!xysport


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

RhinoL&L;514029 said:


> HE** YEAH!!!!!!!!:bluebounci am dancing like crazy now!!!xysport


my dance must of worked, its snowin really good here, with an inch on hte ground!


----------



## WALKERS

I could not figure out which forum to click on.:realmad:


----------



## MOUNTAIN MOVER

Elwer Lawn Care;514032 said:


> my dance must of worked, its snowin really good here, with an inch on hte ground!


Is any of this heading North?

I hope so, sure could use the payup


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

MOUNTAIN MOVER;514037 said:


> Is any of this heading North?
> 
> I hope so, sure could use the payup


nope, its gonna stay over delphos all night  you can't have my snow anymore


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;514036 said:


> I could not figure out which forum to click on.:realmad:


Here is a link to the weather forum. It is for the rush. Click on Archive version about 8pm and then hit play.

http://skyeyeweather.com/Weather_Forum/index.php?showtopic=2228


----------



## RhinoL&L

i like that weather rush show. nice stuff, and i like the look of those maps hope they are right! 

im all prepped and ready to go now just get to play the waiting game


----------



## Young Pup

In a quick nut shell he has cincy 3-7 From From Rich. INd, to Dayton, to C'bus 5-10

Also calling for a potential storm on Sun maybe 3-6 for your area in cincy. 

Got to eat. Be back in a few. With more updates.


----------



## MOUNTAIN MOVER

Elwer Lawn Care;514039 said:


> nope, its gonna stay over delphos all night  you can't have my snow anymore


ANYMORE? Haven't had any to push in over a month. I've only used 4 ton of salt.

To The SNOW GODS...................................


----------



## RhinoL&L

JP- what you eatin? LOL better hgave a good hearty meal to go to bed on so you will be good to go in the am!


----------



## Young Pup

Potential Snow fall map on this link. You need to scroll down to see it. North of the 5-10 could be higher.

http://skyeyeweather.com/Weather_Forum/index.php?showtopic=2227&st=280


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;514051 said:


> JP- what you eatin? LOL better hgave a good hearty meal to go to bed on so you will be good to go in the am!


Warmed up a pork chop, mashed potatoes, corn and all the trimmings from Sunday. Hmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn good.


----------



## Young Pup

MOUNTAIN MOVER;514037 said:


> Is any of this heading North?
> 
> I hope so, sure could use the payup


 Ijust posted a link to map with potential snowfall amounts. Just up from this post.


----------



## LHK2

Salt is in the trucks, all plows are on, all workers already on alert. I figured I get everything ready so it doesn't snow.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;514091 said:


> Salt is in the trucks, all plows are on, all workers already on alert. I figured I get everything ready so it doesn't snow.


i must of missed the alert ill have to get gas in the am i bet its gonna be like 20bucks a gallon since its gonna snow anybody ever notice how they do that


----------



## LHK2

Gas and diesel already went up a couple of cents from early this morning over here.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

what a rip off o well u should see the people at the gas station when i go in there at like 4 in the monring and toss 70 in the tank. look at me like i am from another planet


----------



## RhinoL&L

sounds like a good dinner jp! any more updates?!


----------



## LHK2

70 bucks, thats awsome. My big dump when it gets low takes 50 gallons (diesel) @3.49.ouch!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;514120 said:


> sounds like a good dinner jp! any more updates?!


This is just now getting it act together. A lot of moisture that Rich was pointing out in texax is starting to flow up north. Shouild be interesting to see this develope. Still am on over there watching that thread. Did you see the snowfall map I posted from over there?


----------



## Young Pup

Go look outside Shawn


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

my buddy who is out on a dairy farm in WV is paying like 215 for diesel out there. i was like how much is gas hes like what do i care i drive a diesel. but there put up in a bunk house and all there trucks r pluggd in to a generator so ever couple housr somebody has to go out and fill that up. for there glow pulgs and block heaters and tank heaters


----------



## LHK2

Pennies from heaven, straight into the fuel tanks!


----------



## RhinoL&L

HEY JP... i just looked outside! not snowing from what i could tell but there were a few flakes on the truck!

what time you think youre going to get up roll?

yeah i saw the map... its the same one he showed on the rush right?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;514124 said:


> 70 bucks, thats awsome. My big dump when it gets low takes 50 gallons (diesel) @3.49.ouch!


ya when i workd at TLC i would have to fill up the 5ton a tank on each side was kind of a pain fill up one side turn around then fill up the other. but at least i could leave the truck running cause they have there own tanks so i could climb back in the truck. nice and warm


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;514145 said:


> HEY JP... i just looked outside! not snowing from what i could tell but there were a few flakes on the truck!
> 
> what time you think youre going to get up roll?
> 
> yeah i saw the map... its the same one he showed on the rush right?


Yep I just looked back outside too. Slowed down.

I am going to get up about 2 and see what is going on. I hope I can sleep for one.

Yep same map but wanted these guys to see it too.

on EDIT. Looked back out and it picking up a little. Nice band of snow on the radar to the north of us too.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;514151 said:


> Yep I just looked back outside too. Slowed down.
> 
> I am going to get up about 2 and see what is going on. I hope I can sleep for one.
> 
> Yep same map but wanted these guys to see it too.


i hear ya. cant wait to get up and see whats going on.

on EDIT: going back to check out what you said on your edit LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

just checked it out. couldnt really see anything falling but sounded like something. saw it starting to coat the road and truck!:bluebounc


----------



## born2farm

well i just got in from plowin the drive..got right at an inch i believe. i just wanted to see wht i would have to look forward in the moring..still comin down hard. be safe out there guys.


----------



## Young Pup

I am looking into the street light and it is a light snow. Starting to see some on the truck and road. Not much.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;514168 said:


> I am looking into the street light and it is a light snow. Starting to see some on the truck and road. Not much.


yeah i didnt think much was going on. hopefully its on its way though. watching the radars just gets me amped up lol.


----------



## Young Pup

Yeah me too. Time to go check out skyeye. Was just on Lawnsite myself. new guy from Cincy on there looking for help in our thread. Walkers and Jeepcreepin you might be able to help him.


----------



## Young Pup

Nothing to report from there as of now. I think everyone is taking a breather over there.


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha they def. need to. they run up the pages more there than here on ps! oh well im out for tonight going to go lay in bed and watch the radar and weather channel and try to get some sleep. hope tomorrow brings loads of snow for us!

JP- give me a ring in the am if you want.

to all who are going out tomorrow- good luck be safe and have fun!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;514186 said:


> haha they def. need to. they run up the pages more there than here on ps! oh well im out for tonight going to go lay in bed and watch the radar and weather channel and try to get some sleep. hope tomorrow brings loads of snow for us!
> 
> JP- give me a ring in the am if you want.
> 
> to all who are going out tomorrow- good luck be safe and have fun!


Hey it has really picked up outside now.

I will call at some point. Not to early though. Don't want to wake you up.

Get some rest. I will be doing the same in little bit.


----------



## WALKERS

Jpp
Gave him some insite allready thanks.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;514194 said:


> Jpp
> Gave him some insite allready thanks.


Very cool. My truck has a good dusting on it now. How is it looking down there?


----------



## born2farm

JP i think you stole my snow..it was snowin for 3-4 hours dropped a inch and now its gone..more to com though


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WALKERS;514194 said:


> Jpp
> Gave him some insite allready thanks.


josh man have u seen highschool kids these days its either long black hair and black clothes or preppy waste of air and space people. ahh ok my rant.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;514199 said:


> JP i think you stole my snow..it was snowin for 3-4 hours dropped a inch and now its gone..more to com though


I think it did drop down this way. But never fear you wull have snow there.


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;514200 said:


> josh man have u seen highschool kids these days its either long black hair and black clothes or preppy waste of air and space people. ahh ok my rant.


hey now there is a few of us high schoolers who turned out good


----------



## Young Pup

Brock check this out. You will see what I am talking about on LS

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41874&page=277

Streets are now getting covered and the sidewalks are covering up too.


----------



## born2farm

ya i seen that..they must of let him back on


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

been out plowing for about an hour...just doing the drive and a lane behind me...brent(snow-kid) stopped and he is heading out around midnight if it keeps up like it is nowpayup


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;514216 said:


> been out plowing for about an hour...just doing the drive and a lane behind me...brent(snow-kid) stopped and he is heading out around midnight if it keeps up like it is nowpayup


sound like me just out playin,..lol


----------



## Young Pup

Well, guys I need to get off of here for a little bit. Need to try to wind down so I can take a nap before going out later on. Will try to get on before I go out to fill you guys in.


----------



## WALKERS

KGRlandscapeing;514200 said:


> josh man have u seen highschool kids these days its either long black hair and black clothes or preppy waste of air and space people. ahh ok my rant.


Yes I have my guys have been with me for a few years they go off to college work for me in the summer They are great guys. I did go through a couple thou. 
JPP
We have just a dusting down here it is still out in Indiana.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;514234 said:


> Yes I have my guys have been with me for a few years they go off to college work for me in the summer They are great guys. I did go through a couple thou.
> JPP
> We have just a dusting down here it is still out in Indiana.


Yeah Josh that is what I kinda got from Skyeye. Our stuff is coming from the north right now. This thing is really just now getting its act together. Can't wait till later and wake up to a winter wonderland.

Catch you all later,


----------



## born2farm

well i think im goin to go get in bed and watch the news.

JP let us know on wut u got when goin out.
I prolly wont go out untill 6 or so.

The rest of you be safa andpayup


----------



## Young Pup

Update before I really go. this is from Skyeye as of a few minutes ago from Rich. This should be interesting to see what happens Remember this is based out of Cincy. So Josh be prepared.


Not much change. As expected, this event will start and stay mainly south for the next few hours and then start expanding north, most likely after 1 AM, with snow extending across the area by 3 or 4 AM.

I am very worried about the 00z NAM. That shows 2 rounds of heavy snow and this could end up being a major snowstorm in parts of the area (over 12 inches).

I expect to hear about some big snow totals just southwest of here, and solid snowfall over the northern 1/2 of KY.

The timing of the heavy snow in most of the area north of the river should be right in time for the late night and near-dawn hours.


----------



## RhinoL&L

3:40 am im heading out! hope everyone has fun be safe now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nothing here yet. Going back to bed, lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

hardly any snow since midnight, school isn't even delayed :realmad: only calling for 1-3 now today


----------



## born2farm

Well no school today. Just got in from a quick round of plowing. Got a good 2in and more on the way. Im goin to go hit everything good around 9.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It finally decided to start snowing a little while ago. Nothing too hard yet though. Not supposed to get amped up till 9-10 am:crying: Man I do hate daytime snows though. To many tards on the roads for my taste


----------



## stcroixjoe

it snowing pretty good here right now about 1'' so far in the drive


----------



## StoneDevil

well i'm in Pa and i had 2in on my truck before i headed to washington,Pa for work. roads are crappy


----------



## born2farm

ya i hate daytime snows plus right now i dont know how to plan cuz i wanna plow before the rain but not get stuck out in a huge snow while plowin.


----------



## StoneDevil

well i didnt bother doing my own driveway this morning hoping for 5in + so i can really try my new Toro. so i hope when i do leave work i dont have ice capped snow.


----------



## born2farm

well i was plannin on goin out at nine but i just got in from shakin some salt and its comin down hard as ever now so i wil keep pushin my time back till it stops or they start callin


----------



## StoneDevil

i'm hoping i can change my equipments signature later today, finally i may get to use the Toro


----------



## Metz

hey stone devil, my old college roomate is from greensburg. you know the vecchiola family?


we got an inch here in youngstown, just itchin to get out there and push some snow payup


----------



## born2farm

well its snowin really hard here right now. i have gotten as much snow in the last half hour that i got all night. im not headin out yet till it slows down som.


----------



## StoneDevil

that name is familer but no dont know them. i can ask around though.


----------



## Young Pup

Just stopped by to take a quick break. Snow steady here.2-3 on the ground. Heading back out. Now I see we have the winter storm warning out until 1 am here.


----------



## StoneDevil

stay warm and save out there young pup. work site is calling it a day here


----------



## born2farm

stay safe out there JP. i thnk im headin out here after bit. did you here about Ron's bad day yesterday?


----------



## kc2006

Got up at 5 and had about an inch out, so we went out and cleaned entrances and salted. Got back in about 8, and now it's snowing pretty good. By the time I got in there was about 2.5" out. YAY! 

Gunna head out this afternoon when the bulk of it's over then head out again tomorrow morning to clean em up. MAKE DAT MONEY!


----------



## born2farm

Well I just got back in. Its snowin and blowin hard so im gonna wait and see what it does. Ill prolly head out around 12-1 if i know for sure my ag contest is canceld. any one close to springfield know wut its like down there?

well be safe guys


----------



## born2farm

well back out guys. goin to hit all my walks and paved areas and get some salt down..talked to ron and he said there gettin slammed. they just got done plowin everything once.

cya


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Still snowing here, lol. Just waiting around for that 2" trigger to arrive one of these hours. I think I am going to wait until after the lunch rush to go out and get my plow on


----------



## f250man

Hey Brock and Tom whats going on


----------



## f250man

Tom I'll have to get with you about that motor and the pump base so I can get that pump rebuilt for a spare.


----------



## f250man

Thats what he told me earlier when I talked to him. Have fun Brock and be safe out there.


----------



## f250man

I see I must be the plag now since I 've been gone for a while.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Oh my god Steve, you are back!!!!!!!!!!:waving: Just let me know when you wanna meet up about that pump base. Got much snow out your way yet?


----------



## f250man

Yes got evey thing worked out with Mike and Sean and Im back. And they are both great guys. I now have a better understanding of what they do here. I have about an 1" on the ground here. How bout you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We are squeaking close to 2" here. Gonna grab some lunch and then roll out and see what is shakin down out there. Did you talk to Ron at all yet?? Said he is getting dumped on down there. Last I talked to him he had 5-6" and still dumping. Lucky, lol. I cant complain much though, we have alot more pushes in here than he does down there


----------



## f250man

I talked to him about 9 this morning and he hadnt even push evey thing once yet and he said when he got caught up he would give my a shout. I have to wait for about a 1/2 and were heading out. be safe out there and Good luck.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i am preparing my mind for this mid day traffic i hate traffic but its only gonna get worse.


----------



## f250man

On my way out finally to push some snow. Talk to you all later.


----------



## born2farm

well i just got back in from hittin everything again. snow stopped and turned to freezing rain on the way home..my mower looks like a ice sickle. well im gonna wait and see what it does..prolly shake some salt later depending on what happends.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

just got home from school, its been snowing hard since 11.. calling for 2-4 today and 1 tonight..probably had about 2 last night early. Winds picking up here so its blowin around but i'll take what we can get. payup


----------



## born2farm

man sucks you had school. i get today and tomorrow off. now go PLOW and make some moneypayuppayuppayup


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;514862 said:


> man sucks you had school. i get today and tomorrow off. now go PLOW and make some moneypayuppayuppayup


tomorrow too? whys that?....i'm not going to go out untill we get some more snow and after i eat something


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;514865 said:


> tomorrow too? whys that?....i'm not going to go out untill we get some more snow and after i eat something


teacher waiver day. i shoved most of my stuff twice and will prolly go back and salt later. now were gettin rain


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;514881 said:


> teacher waiver day. i shoved most of my stuff twice and will prolly go back and salt later. now were gettin rain


where in ohio are you? around what major city?


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;514882 said:


> where in ohio are you? around what major city?


around Marion if you ever herd of hit


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;514890 said:


> around Marion if you ever herd of hit


ic...well i'm going to go out to plow some...


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;514891 said:


> ic...well i'm going to go out to plow some...


have fun and be safe..im going to work on invoices i guess


----------



## kc2006

I'm bored. Guy I plow with wants to wait till the storms over and I'm waiting until it's over to do my driveways. I can't believe we aren't hitting the lots once inbetween all the snow, theres a good 4-5" on the lots here already. Oh well, gunna take a lot more time to push 6-8", the lots are pretty big and no push boxes, good thing I'm hourly!

I'm trying to talk my brother into going door to door to get some drives and make alil extra cash, I think I really just want to plow, first good snow of the year here and i'm sitting in the house.


----------



## Snow-Kid

its snowing here pretty good. Wind is picking up to. Probably head out in an hour or two wait till it slows down a bit. Be safe out there everyone


----------



## Elwer

Brent, you cant even plow your driveway lol, i thought about giving you a hand but decided i better not


----------



## born2farm

well it looks like wut i had earlier is moving on to everyone else...i think i ended the day with close to 5 in and now its all freezing rain. its really slick out..prolly go out and salt later.


----------



## fordmstng66

kc2006;514913 said:


> I'm bored. Guy I plow with wants to wait till the storms over and I'm waiting until it's over to do my driveways. I can't believe we aren't hitting the lots once inbetween all the snow, theres a good 4-5" on the lots here already. Oh well, gunna take a lot more time to push 6-8", the lots are pretty big and no push boxes, good thing I'm hourly!
> 
> I'm trying to talk my brother into going door to door to get some drives and make alil extra cash, I think I really just want to plow, first good snow of the year here and i'm sitting in the house.


The guy i plow for does the same to me, does not call me until snow is done falling, makes that much harder when i do go and plow. I also am hourley, and i just take my time.payup


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer;514966 said:


> Brent, you cant even plow your driveway lol, i thought about giving you a hand but decided i better not


Yea i didn't think it was going to snow this morning when looking at the radar. Hopefully it keeps on snowing make a little payup. I think one of my buddys is going with me tonight and help one of my other friends plow his lots. He works nights.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

what a mess here there is slush and crap all over the roads the little cars arnt going anywhere. took my like 3 hourse just to move like 6inch of a lot and ill have to go back later clean it up once these crazys go home. i hit my drive ways befor that but i was sweat when i got done with that lot so i packd it in the drives r coverd again i think its raining now so good thing at least ill be able to push the ice off


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i need to get myself some really plowing equipment, it is too cold and wet out on 4-wheeler, o well atleast the money is falling from the sky payup


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;515006 said:


> i need to get myself some really plowing equipment, it is too cold and wet out on 4-wheeler, o well atleast the money is falling from the sky payup


haha you need to build a little cab. It is only going to get colder tonight


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;515006 said:


> i need to get myself some really plowing equipment, it is too cold and wet out on 4-wheeler, o well atleast the money is falling from the sky payup


quad is cheaper
trucks r money pitts


----------



## Snow-Kid

KGRlandscapeing;515009 said:


> quad is cheaper
> trucks r money pitts


this is the truth right there. My buddy has a saying about that but my post will probably get deleted if i say it haha


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;515008 said:


> haha you need to build a little cab. It is only going to get colder tonight


no cab, it would look stupid, i'm planing on trailering them in town tonight since it will be so cold, my hands are frooze after 30 min of being out, its still coming down pretty good..have you plowed all your places today? you plowing all of jims lots tonight?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;515013 said:


> no cab, it would look stupid, i'm planing on trailering them in town tonight since it will be so cold, my hands are frooze after 30 min of being out, its still coming down pretty good..have you plowed all your places today? you plowing all of jims lots tonight?


hand warmers man come on thats y honda puts those little power plugs on the collum


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;515013 said:


> no cab, it would look stupid, i'm planing on trailering them in town tonight since it will be so cold, my hands are frooze after 30 min of being out, its still coming down pretty good..have you plowed all your places today? you plowing all of jims lots tonight?


I went through everything once last night then finished up this morning. Heading back out when it is about through. If jim works i will probably do a couple of them that need done but he was talking if it snowed some more he was calling in sick to plow.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;515017 said:


> hand warmers man come on thats y honda puts those little power plugs on the collum


my bro had then last year but the were a pos and it shorted out some wires so he took them off, i thought those were for your phone charger


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;515019 said:


> my bro had then last year but the were a pos and it shorted out some wires so he took them off, i thought those were for your phone charger


no man phone and quad dont mix i ride for fun not so people can ***** at me


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;515018 said:


> I went through everything once last night then finished up this morning. Heading back out when it is about through. If jim works i will probably do a couple of them that need done but he was talking if it snowed some more he was calling in sick to plow.


skipping work to make the big bucks...well i'm off to eat and wait for the snow to stop to go in town, looks like another band coming through but it is west of ft wayne yet, we shall see


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;515021 said:


> skipping work to make the big bucks...well i'm off to eat and wait for the snow to stop to go in town, looks like another band coming through but it is west of ft wayne yet, we shall see


probably see ya out there tonight if jim doesn't work and is out plowing i will call you if you want to ride with him


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;515020 said:


> no man phone and quad dont mix i ride for fun not so people can ***** at me


i was joking lol


----------



## kc2006

You guys with quads need to a good set of hand warmers and the mits that your hands slip into.

I have them on my 400ex and I can ride with no gloves in the winter. It's really nice! I think I have 150 in all of it, even got the thumb warmer.

It's raining here now, I'm headed out to do some drives, I think it's pretty well done.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

brent my dad said it has been sleeting in lima for the past 4 hours so have fun with all that, i'm just gonna stick with the snow


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;515033 said:


> brent my dad said it has been sleeting in lima for the past 4 hours so have fun with all that, i'm just gonna stick with the snow


yea i was over at menards around 2 and it was in between sleet and freezing rain it is going to be fun over there. I wish there all snow but oh well it still makes money


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;515035 said:


> yea i was over at menards around 2 and it was in between sleet and freezing rain it is going to be fun over there. I wish there all snow but oh well it still makes money


well i need to go put the 4-wheelers inside to let them de-ice a little so i can head in town later, i might ride them in town if it keeps up like this because the cops won't do anything about it then


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;515038 said:


> well i need to go put the 4-wheelers inside to let them de-ice a little so i can head in town later, i might ride them in town if it keeps up like this because the cops won't do anything about it then


ok be carefull out there it is nasty


----------



## born2farm

well i just got back in from getting alll my pavement down to wet pavement. im gonna prolly call it quits for the night and way and see what the morning brings..im about out of salt but i wanna wait to buy more till i see if ill need it this year.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

got some good seat time in today, snow then ice on top of it, makes for some heavy pushing, i just want to have one god ALL snow event here


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;514721 said:


> Yes got evey thing worked out with Mike and Sean and Im back. And they are both great guys. I now have a better understanding of what they do here. I have about an 1" on the ground here. How bout you.


Glad to hear this Steve welcome back, welcome back, oh wait that is the song from Welcome back Carter. lol


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;514608 said:


> stay safe out there JP. i thnk im headin out here after bit. did you here about Ron's bad day yesterday?


Brock what happen to Ron? Have not talked to him in few days.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;515074 said:


> Brock what happen to Ron? Have not talked to him in few days.


well last night his spreader went to shi*t on him. I guess he had a new one so they set it up for the truck and he finnally got headed out around 10pm and he started down the road and his tire blew on the truck,,he wasnt very happy. talked to him today and they were gettin slammed. Havnt talked to him since 10:30 this morning


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;515083 said:


> well last night his spreader went to shi*t on him. I guess he had a new one so they set it up for the truck and he finnally got headed out around 10pm and he started down the road and his tire blew on the truck,,he wasnt very happy. talked to him today and they were gettin slammed. Havnt talked to him since 10:30 this morning


Not a good night for him. I got my plow stuck to the right 4 times today. Glad a curb was around to help free it up. Going to run back out by one more.Then I will head back out about 2am I believe.

Shawn remember the weather rush is on at 7pm. I will need to watch the archive version.

In case some you want to watch the Rush, here is the link

http://skyeyeweather.com/Weather_Forum/index.php?showtopic=2234

Click on the weather rush link.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;515086 said:


> Not a good night for him. I got my plow stuck to the right 4 times today. Glad a curb was around to help free it up. Going to run back out by one more.Then I will head back out about 2am I believe.
> 
> Shawn remember the weather rush is on at 7pm. I will need to watch the archive version.
> 
> In case some you want to watch the Rush, here is the link
> 
> http://skyeyeweather.com/Weather_Forum/index.php?showtopic=2234
> 
> Click on the weather rush link.


ya i thnk i got everything wrapped up till morning. all pavement i got is wet so it is slush free. im guessin ill have to spread some salt tomorrow. hope i can get enough to drop the plow again but i doubt it..prolly goin to take the plow of tommorrow and use the mower to spread with.


----------



## f250man

Well thanks guys it is good to be back and Ron should be back tomorrow. He had spreader problems yesterday. Said it took him till 10 last night to finish putting it all together and then on the way home he got a flat and got about 2 hrs of sleep and has been plowing and salting all day. And he just said he has a mess on his hands. 5" of snow and now rain so he said he has slush and ice every where.


----------



## born2farm

f250man;515170 said:


> Well thanks guys it is good to be back and Ron should be back tomorrow. He had spreader problems yesterday. Said it took him till 10 last night to finish putting it all together and then on the way home he got a flat and got about 2 hrs of sleep and has been plowing and salting all day. And he just said he has a mess on his hands. 5" of snow and now rain so he said he has slush and ice every where.


sounds like he will have a busy night on his hands. the news said that i could get 5 more tonight  that would be the icin on the cake


----------



## f250man

JP sorry to hear you had plow problems today. I bought a new motor yesterday and I was problem free all day and it was great to just push the buttons and everything worked. All the cars and people sucked. Im going back out at 3 and there will be me and the other plow jockeys out and that will make things move so much faster.


----------



## f250man

This is what Im looking at for tonight. 

Tonight: Periods of freezing rain before midnight, then periods of snow. Low around 23. Southeast wind 8 to 13 mph becoming west. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## born2farm

Tonight: Periods of rain before midnight, then snow likely between midnight and 3am. Low around 19. West wind between 6 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 


thats all it says on NOAA. not sure y the local news said 5in


----------



## RhinoL&L

not a bad day around here. pushed everything this am then got to push again tonight. too bad all of it wasnt snow though because we would ahve had a lot of snow! hope everyone made some goodpayup and had some fun!


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;515175 said:


> JP sorry to hear you had plow problems today. I bought a new motor yesterday and I was problem free all day and it was great to just push the buttons and everything worked. All the cars and people sucked. Im going back out at 3 and there will be me and the other plow jockeys out and that will make things move so much faster.


Isn't that the truth about traffic and the people. I was shooting for 2 but will push it back to 3 am too. Probably will just have to salt. But Just in case I better be prepared.

As for the plow, I was told that it could be the couplings going bad. Will check into that in the next day or two.


----------



## f250man

Yes Shawn it was a good day around here to. Went out at 12:30 and got back in around 7:30 and going to bed here soon and going back out at 3 to do clean ups. And the Clap has been out since 2:30 am and he is still going strong.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;515187 said:


> Tonight: Periods of rain before midnight, then snow likely between midnight and 3am. Low around 19. West wind between 6 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> thats all it says on NOAA. not sure y the local news said 5in


What channel were you watching?


----------



## f250man

So JP do you have a Meyers to?


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;515211 said:


> So JP do you have a Meyers to?


Of course I do. First issue I have ever had so I am happy with it and have had no complaints.


----------



## f250man

Well I have had to replace couplers many times just replaced motor yesterday. And now I have to use a screw driver and hammer to get one coupling off all the time I have sprayed it with wd-40 and put grese on it and nothing seams to work so I guess it is time to replace them again. Or the hole set up. With a red one.


----------



## Young Pup

I have never even had the couplers disconnected come to think of it. Could be just corrosion? I have the md2 model. Thanks for the post cause it gave me the idea. 


Thanks Steve.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;515208 said:


> What channel were you watching?


channel 4..i believe the NOAA site more.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;515237 said:


> channel 4..i believe the NOAA site more.


Hmnn I did not see that. I am not sure who to believe anymore.


----------



## born2farm

i know who to beleive...the window and my driveway..i use NOAA for my basic planning then i wait till its on the ground to believe it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I finally just got in. Wow that snow got heavy REAL fast!!!!!!! It was like pushing around wet concrete,lol. Gonna go back out at 3 and get everything all clean and tidy for everyone. I think the truck needs a break too from pushing that heavy crap


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;515247 said:


> Well I finally just got in. Wow that snow got heavy REAL fast!!!!!!! It was like pushing around wet concrete,lol. Gonna go back out at 3 and get everything all clean and tidy for everyone. I think the truck needs a break too from pushing that heavy crap


ya im glad it all hit me early when it was still powdery..when i did cleanups it was all slushy and i couldnt imagine 5in of it.


----------



## Young Pup

I too pushed some of that concrete earlier too. I hate when it is a wet snow.


----------



## born2farm

ya wet snow isnt fun but i guess it is all money


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;515246 said:


> i know who to beleive...the window and my driveway..i use NOAA for my basic planning then i wait till its on the ground to believe it


Heck I don't even believe the window or myself. I have to go out and measure it to be sure. lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just talked to ron he is heading home. I just got in a couple ago.We got any where from 5 to 6 inches over here on the west side. the last few pushes were heavy ones. My back if hurting me. I think i saw about 20 firetrucks today responding to all these accidents i kept seeing. almost got rear ended at 4 this morning and then again later in the day when a lady missed her exit and cut and spun out about 30 ft in front of me and some guy was riding my ass and he had to rip it to the right to miss me. a lot of bad drivers out there today.i just pray that i come home safely everyday. well it was a good one today. going back out at 3am to do cleanups and then back home to sleep the rest of the day. hope everyone made some payup and made it home safely....


----------



## born2farm

Burkartsplow;515267 said:


> Just talked to ron he is heading home. I just got in a couple ago.We got any where from 5 to 6 inches over here on the west side. the last few pushes were heavy ones. My back if hurting me. I think i saw about 20 firetrucks today responding to all these accidents i kept seeing. almost got rear ended at 4 this morning and then again later in the day when a lady missed her exit and cut and spun out about 30 ft in front of me and some guy was riding my ass and he had to rip it to the right to miss me. a lot of bad drivers out there today.i just pray that i come home safely everyday. well it was a good one today. going back out at 3am to do cleanups and then back home to sleep the rest of the day. hope everyone made some payup and made it home safely....


glad you guys are getin home safe and got some good pushin in today


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey Guys !!!!


I'm happy to be back!!!



Any how, yes got the spreader on last night, and the side wall blew on the tire (belt slip)

Today, Did the same thing 2 times JP had to push it to the right LOL

Also I bent the spreader, shaft where the spiner is, So I got to deal with that in the morning !!
I am going to a Vbox next winter LOL


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;515306 said:


> Hey Guys !!!!
> 
> I'm happy to be back!!!
> 
> Any how, yes got the spreader on last night, and the side wall blew on the tire (belt slip)
> 
> Today, Did the same thing 2 times JP had to push it to the right LOL
> 
> Also I bent the spreader, shaft where the spiner is, So I got to deal with that in the morning !!
> I am going to a Vbox next winter LOL


HES BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how did you bend your shaft...i cracked the hopper on my push so dont worry..lol


----------



## kc2006

Ron, you see that ford truck on lawnsite in CT with the stainless spreader? I'm thinkin about buying the truck, you want dibs on the spreader  if i get the truck the spreader and the plow are going byebye. A boss or western v would look sexy on it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey Homie no What the link?


----------



## kc2006

i'm too lazy to get a link! it's on the 3rd page back in fo sale.

In talks with him now about price. Long drive, but the truck seems clean, if I can get it for a good enough price i'll drive the 8 hours.


----------



## kc2006

It's bed time for me anyway. heading out at 3 to push the slush. Gunna be some heavy crap, not looking forward to that.


----------



## VBigFord20

I pushed from about 3pm till 5. Stopped for food and to pick someone up to shovel walks for me and got back out around 6. Got home about a half hour ago. The first few plows were cake, then i did my Lakewood lot which was half froze at this point. Got a call for a drive in Lakewood and did that, it was a pain, narrow between the houses. Toped off the night with my big lot in Brook Park. That was REAL heavy and it did not even look like much snow. I never saw the plow trip so many times before tonight and I was going extra slow.

I come home to find my house is a TOTAL sheet of ice since that freezing crap came after I cleared the driveway. I threw some salt by hand, but I think next season I am investing in a salter.

First time I got to play in almost a month, so I am happy about that.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im out to bed too.

I'll take the Vbox


----------



## born2farm

VBigFord20;515325 said:


> I pushed from about 3pm till 5. Stopped for food and to pick someone up to shovel walks for me and got back out around 6. Got home about a half hour ago. The first few plows were cake, then i did my Lakewood lot which was half froze at this point. Got a call for a drive in Lakewood and did that, it was a pain, narrow between the houses. Toped off the night with my big lot in Brook Park. That was REAL heavy and it did not even look like much snow. I never saw the plow trip so many times before tonight and I was going extra slow.
> 
> I come home to find my house is a TOTAL sheet of ice since that freezing crap came after I cleared the driveway. I threw some salt by hand, but I think next season I am investing in a salter.
> 
> First time I got to play in almost a month, so I am happy about that.


sounds like a good day for you...this was my first plow since 1/2/08


----------



## IMAGE

Clapper&Company;515327 said:


> Im out to bed too.
> 
> I'll take the Vbox


_WELCOME BACK CLAPPER!_:waving:


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;515306 said:


> Hey Guys !!!!
> 
> I'm happy to be back!!!
> 
> Any how, yes got the spreader on last night, and the side wall blew on the tire (belt slip)
> 
> Today, Did the same thing 2 times JP had to push it to the right LOL
> 
> Also I bent the spreader, shaft where the spiner is, So I got to deal with that in the morning !!
> I am going to a Vbox next winter LOL


Hey Clapper good to see you back on line. Welcome back.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;515247 said:


> Well I finally just got in. Wow that snow got heavy REAL fast!!!!!!! It was like pushing around wet concrete,lol. Gonna go back out at 3 and get everything all clean and tidy for everyone. I think the truck needs a break too from pushing that heavy crap


u mean the dozer needed a break i just got in been out all day pretty much lets go with a total of about 6 inch of concrete.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

o ya all of these piles r just from today


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;515247 said:


> Well I finally just got in. Wow that snow got heavy REAL fast!!!!!!! It was like pushing around wet concrete,lol. Gonna go back out at 3 and get everything all clean and tidy for everyone. I think the truck needs a break too from pushing that heavy crap


Tom i think i passed you on 305 at some point tonight. I just got in an hour ago, i agree that was heavy snow.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

see nobody ever sees me i am out there creepin around all the time. but what a mess out there


----------



## RhinoL&L

went oout and salted this morning. pretty nasty on the untreated roads. oh well not too bad got to plow everything 2 times and salt 2 times.


----------



## Young Pup

Manily salte here today. A couple of plows but nothing to exciting. Talked to Ron a few times, he is having another banner day. NOT. Hey Ron, I have a walk behind spreader I will sell you. j/k

JP


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Got in from cleaning up from that mess. Most everything of mine got 2-3 pushes on it, so good to go. That stuff was pretty crappy though, I am ready for some nice lake effect fluff,lol. Talked to Ron at about 430 this morning. He is getting a buttload of snow again. Smashed his salt spreader up pretty good to. I will let him tell the story when he is done fuming about it.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;515503 said:


> Got in from cleaning up from that mess. Most everything of mine got 2-3 pushes on it, so good to go. That stuff was pretty crappy though, I am ready for some nice lake effect fluff,lol. Talked to Ron at about 430 this morning. He is getting a buttload of snow again. Smashed his salt spreader up pretty good to. I will let him tell the story when he is done fuming about it.


maybe if we all get banned from here they will pay us back by getting all the snow.  
..............he screwed up his new spreder too? well i didnt get much...gonna go check again around 10...might salt but thats it.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went back out this morning at 3am and plowed and salted all the commercials again. About an inch to two depending on when they were hit yesterday with a nice layer of ice on top. I like the sound of the snow widrowing off the plow. No cars to mess with. you can fly around the lots and get them done in no time. love the early morning runs. Talked to ron last night was supposed to call him this morning, but i was trying to beat rush hour later on. that sucks about his spreader.


----------



## born2farm

well i just got done checkin stuff...we only got a half in most spots...im stayin in..i dont get enough to salt to go freeze my ass off unless they call.


----------



## f250man

I just got in myself went out at 3 and got in a 10. Talked to Ron he is getting hammered by snow again on top of all the crap he already had. He said he was the only one of his crew out. So I think Tom is going down to help him.


----------



## born2farm

f250man;515548 said:


> I just got in myself went out at 3 and got in a 10. Talked to Ron he is getting hammered by snow again on top of all the crap he already had. He said he was the only one of his crew out. So I think Tom is going down to help him.


wheres the rest of his crew at?


----------



## hammerstein

Anyone have any troubles getting salt in the Cleveland area?


----------



## born2farm

man its dead on here today


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

hammerstein;515553 said:


> Anyone have any troubles getting salt in the Cleveland area?


ur on the westside what do u excpect u guys never see that much over there


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;515589 said:


> man its dead on here today


brock man dont u go to school and o ya its still kinda snowing here i didnt get in till 11 lastnight so i didnt go back out yet with in the hour ill be out again


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;515226 said:


> I have never even had the couplers disconnected come to think of it. Could be just corrosion? I have the md2 model. Thanks for the post cause it gave me the idea.
> 
> Thanks Steve.


i sometime have to heat them with the benzomatic befor i can put them back on i have an MDII


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;515598 said:


> brock man dont u go to school and o ya its still kinda snowing here i didnt get in till 11 lastnight so i didnt go back out yet with in the hour ill be out again


teacher waiver day so i got two days off in a row and i get monday off


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;515616 said:


> teacher waiver day so i got two days off in a row and i get monday off


i thought i saw u write that on here i just couldnt remember i have truck brain from yesterday and i need to get rolling again. thou i have zero energy one girl was txtin me lastnight and then i got up to check stuff out then i tryd to nap my mom calld then the guy i sub for calld ahh


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;515620 said:


> i thought i saw u write that on here i just couldnt remember i have truck brain from yesterday and i need to get rolling again. thou i have zero energy one girl was txtin me lastnight and then i got up to check stuff out then i tryd to nap my mom calld then the guy i sub for calld ahh


lol ya...i was tired yesterday and i know i didnt plow as much as you guys


----------



## hammerstein

KGRlandscapeing;515597 said:


> ur on the westside what do u excpect u guys never see that much over there


So where are you getting salt from? Your not that far from me and I work in that city. I am looking for another salt supplier as a back up since there is a general lack of salt supply going on.


----------



## born2farm

anyone talk to clap lately. i was goin to call him but waiting to get service..lol


----------



## born2farm

well i just got off the phone with Ron. he said that his spreader was fixable. it was all gettin his community service in, said the pole was crooked so he tryed to straighten back out . they got 4in in 2 hours and were drivin like 10mph on the highways. he said there not completely caught up yet.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

hammerstein;515628 said:


> So where are you getting salt from? Your not that far from me and I work in that city. I am looking for another salt supplier as a back up since there is a general lack of salt supply going on.


i dont use salt i only plow. so i cant help u out u look for bags or for bulk


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;515597 said:


> ur on the westside what do u excpect u guys never see that much over there


we have gotten more over here then you have this year kevin. i was looking at your pics. you need to watch that run off and clean it up a little better


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;515834 said:


> we have gotten more over here then you have this year kevin. i was looking at your pics. you need to watch that run off and clean it up a little better


o ya i didnt leave it like that i figured somebody would say something i just had to get it moved anyway i logd about 12 hrs of seat time yesterday and that lot is like a freakin mine feild


----------



## clark lawn

last night i finished up at 2 am they were calling for an inch or less over night got up at 630 to go salt and had 4 inches on the ground. plowed for 10 hours agian now i have to go out later and clean everything up. at 2 oclock this morning it was raining.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clark lawn;515873 said:


> last night i finished up at 2 am they were calling for an inch or less over night got up at 630 to go salt and had 4 inches on the ground. plowed for 10 hours agian now i have to go out later and clean everything up. at 2 oclock this morning it was raining.


here it rained from 4yesterday afternoon till 11 lastnight


----------



## f250man

Ron is still out plowing he had some drives left and a few commercial lots to go. He is going snow crazy right now.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;515881 said:


> Ron is still out plowing he had some drives left and a few commercial lots to go. He is going snow crazy right now.


id of been crap by now i could of went till maybe 2 or 3 this morning with out a couple hrs of sleep 16hrs seat time is where i draw the line


----------



## born2farm

f250man;515881 said:


> Ron is still out plowing he had some drives left and a few commercial lots to go. He is going snow crazy right now.


you know he will be the last one complaining though


----------



## RhinoL&L

sounds like some of us got a pretty good snow out of this. 

ron sorry to hear about all the bad stuff.


----------



## born2farm

ya looks like ron had some bad times...but now he has a reason to get a v-box.

not to look ahead but did anyone here about the storm fiday night?


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;515589 said:


> man its dead on here today


I for one took a nap this afternoon. Probably won't have to do a thing in am here, lots are drying up, but they had a few slick spots. Not to many to concern me.


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;515603 said:


> i sometime have to heat them with the benzomatic befor i can put them back on i have an MDII


Do you just disconnect plow and leave the head gear on? I take the whole thing off so all I have to do is put the pins in, plug in and go.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;515980 said:


> ya looks like ron had some bad times...but now he has a reason to get a v-box.
> 
> not to look ahead but did anyone here about the storm fiday night?


Brock you probably saw the same forecast as me, but it seems to be a minor one. Also on the weather forum they were not making to big of a deal for Friday.They did mention to keep an eye out for Sunday and Monday though.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;516004 said:


> Brock you probably saw the same forecast as me, but it seems to be a minor one. Also on the weather forum they were not making to big of a deal for Friday.They did mention to keep an eye out for Sunday and Monday though.


ya idk what will be going on.

and on the dead part i was just jokin...i knew you guys were either sleepin or plowin


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;516008 said:


> ya idk what will be going on.
> 
> and on the dead part i was just jokin...i knew you guys were either sleepin or plowin


I know you were. Were you bored cause of no school or the lack of no snow? :waving:


----------



## LHK2

Ok, here we go. So far since 2-12-08, tranny lines were rusted and started to leak, not a big deal to get fixed a couple of bucks, although one truck down, fuel pump went on another truck, alot of bucks to fix, truck not done yet, skid steer plow chain broke, rigged it to get through the day until I weld it, last night - dump truck caliper froze and wasted the the front roter, major bucks, other dump truck would't start, fuel line freeze, pushed into shop and warmed up for two hours, AND THEN NOW THEIR TELLING US THEY CANNOT DELIVER US SALT, WE ARE IN A SHORTAGE, WHAT, THE MINE IS RIGHT IN CLEVELAND. :realmad: Ran my a*s of trying to find salt all day and I just got in, been out since midnight, running on 3 hours of sleep in the past 48 hrs. Sorry needed to vent my anger.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;516018 said:


> I know you were. Were you bored cause of no school or the lack of no snow? :waving:


tell you the truth if there is no snow to plow i would rather be at school becuz i hate sittin around doin nuttin.:bluebounc


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

we got a total of around 4 inches or so. i am glad we got that much, didn't seam like we would get anymore yesterday but we got the most of it last night early.. i was moving snow piles earlier to make ramps for the 4-wheelers and broke a skid off of my bro v plow because they hung down :realmad: O well i don't have to fix the thing  and i told him it would happen eventually.

Brent, you buying a new truck tonight, i was riding next to the railroad tracks when you were walking up a raabes


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;516068 said:


> Ok, here we go. So far since 2-12-08, tranny lines were rusted and started to leak, not a big deal to get fixed a couple of bucks, although one truck down, fuel pump went on another truck, alot of bucks to fix, truck not done yet, skid steer plow chain broke, rigged it to get through the day until I weld it, last night - dump truck caliper froze and wasted the the front roter, major bucks, other dump truck would't start, fuel line freeze, pushed into shop and warmed up for two hours, AND THEN NOW THEIR TELLING US THEY CANNOT DELIVER US SALT, WE ARE IN A SHORTAGE, WHAT THE F**k, THE MINE IS RIGHT IN CLEVELAND. :realmad: Ran my a*s of trying to find salt all day and I just got in, been out since midnight, running on 3 hours of sleep in the past 48 hrs. Sorry needed to vent my anger.


u didnt sound upset this morning u do pretty well id of been mad.



Young Pup;516001 said:


> Do you just disconnect plow and leave the head gear on? I take the whole thing off so all I have to do is put the pins in, plug in and go.


normaly i dont its not worth it but sometimes usally the times were i just need to run someplace.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

since aaron had to go and say i didnt clean up in the pics befor here u go.


----------



## born2farm

nice pics Kevin. my piles were about that big from my mower..and movin them this morning was a pain cuz it was hard as rock.

well im off to bed cya in the morning..i do have shcool tomorow so i wont be on all day.lol


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;515388 said:


> see nobody ever sees me i am out there creepin around all the time. but what a mess out there


I saw you at Sunoco on the corner of 43 and Cochrian road a few weeks ago. I was filling the Smurf (my big blue van) with diesel.



hammerstein;515628 said:


> So where are you getting salt from? Your not that far from me and I work in that city. I am looking for another salt supplier as a back up since there is a general lack of salt supply going on.


Abraxus Salt and Snow removal on Brook Park. Passed last night when I was plowing and people were loading up. Thats where I get my bags and I saw people leaving with bulk also.


----------



## Elwer

Elwer Lawn Care;516091 said:


> we got a total of around 4 inches or so. i am glad we got that much, didn't seam like we would get anymore yesterday but we got the most of it last night early.. i was moving snow piles earlier to make ramps for the 4-wheelers and broke a skid off of my bro v plow because they hung down :realmad: O well i don't have to fix the thing  and i told him it would happen eventually.
> 
> Brent, you buying a new truck tonight, i was riding next to the railroad tracks when you were walking up a raabes


and remember this, that blade of mine your using, may just be mine also again!!!


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;516091 said:


> we got a total of around 4 inches or so. i am glad we got that much, didn't seam like we would get anymore yesterday but we got the most of it last night early.. i was moving snow piles earlier to make ramps for the 4-wheelers and broke a skid off of my bro v plow because they hung down :realmad: O well i don't have to fix the thing  and i told him it would happen eventually.
> 
> Brent, you buying a new truck tonight, i was riding next to the railroad tracks when you were walking up a raabes


Yea me and my buddy went to test drive a truck that came in off of a lease. It was a 2005 f250 lariat crew cab 4x4 with everything on it. If they can work out a good deal for my truck it will be gone. Going back up tomorrow night to crunch some numbers. You know how that goes. I am also going to see if they can change my plow brackets and wiring over to the other truck if i do get it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;516252 said:


> I saw you at Sunoco on the corner of 43 and Cochrian road a few weeks ago. I was filling the Smurf (my big blue van) with diesel.
> 
> that had to be a friday night right? i go that way in to town on friday nights to go get dinner from my grandparents house


----------



## RhinoL&L

just checking in here guys. sounds like it was pretty dead on here last night. 

i hope we get 1 more big storm this year before springstuff starts.


----------



## f250man

Good morning fellow plow jockeys. well no snow here last night so got a good night sleep. Talk to Ron around 10 last night and he was still pushing snow and Ice. He said he was close to his breaking point. Well buddy I hope you made it and had no major problems and hope you get anough sleep. Talk to everyone later. :waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;516142 said:


> since aaron had to go and say i didnt clean up in the pics befor here u go.


Thanks kevin for cleaning up those little trail offs. I appreciate it. It haunts me to see that on a lot...:salute:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

u and me both thats y i normaly dont leave them. when i took that first pic i had to get out to snap the wiper so i wasnt done.


----------



## Mike S

Whats up guys just woke up! was up for 56 hours strait. Good storm! had to hit jobs up to 5 times!


----------



## LHK2

KGRlandscapeing;516138 said:


> u didnt sound upset this morning u do pretty well id of been mad.
> 
> normaly i dont its not worth it but sometimes usally the times were i just need to run someplace.


Just part of doing business. Can't take things to personally. Stress will kill ya in this business.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;516578 said:


> Just part of doing business. Can't take things to personally. Stress will kill ya in this business.


well thats also the nie part of being in the truck u can have little fits and nobody hears


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;516072 said:


> tell you the truth if there is no snow to plow i would rather be at school becuz i hate sittin around doin nuttin.:bluebounc


I hate sitting around too, but you can have the school. I rather be outside doing something.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well if any snow is forecasted, it will come. I washed my truck off and took the blade off and all the crap out of the bed. So if it snows, you can thank me, LOL Has anyone heard from the Clap today?


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;516663 said:


> Well if any snow is forecasted, it will come. I washed my truck off and took the blade off and all the crap out of the bed. So if it snows, you can thank me, LOL Has anyone heard from the Clap today?


Have not heard from Ron here. Thought I would get a text from him about 3 am but nothing. Hopefully he is getting some rest. Sounds like he had a long event.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;516343 said:


> Yea me and my buddy went to test drive a truck that came in off of a lease. It was a 2005 f250 lariat crew cab 4x4 with everything on it. If they can work out a good deal for my truck it will be gone. Going back up tomorrow night to crunch some numbers. You know how that goes. I am also going to see if they can change my plow brackets and wiring over to the other truck if i do get it.


and your just gonna drop your old truck off in my driveway with the keys and title


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;516794 said:


> and your just gonna drop your old truck off in my driveway with the keys and title


get ur ducks in a row and go buy it for what he trades it in for. so they dont get to mark it up


----------



## f250man

I talked to him a few time today he was with bossman and bossman broke his boss. And like me and Ron were talking last week about how would you lift it if it broke well they found out today use a rachet strap. :realmad:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;516806 said:


> get ur ducks in a row and go buy it for what he trades it in for. so they dont get to mark it up


i would if it was next year at this time, i don't have 25 grand sitting around right now and dont want to get that big of a loan yet, just gonna same my money from mowing this year and put it towards one by summer 09


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i put the blade back on since there is some blowing snow, gonna do the end of one drive later tonight, have to go to an ffa meeting now and then help set up for a show at the mall, then i'll go push some snow after that.

Brent you must be really serious about that truck, i see that your there again.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;516862 said:


> i put the blade back on since there is some blowing snow, gonna do the end of one drive later tonight, have to go to an ffa meeting now and then help set up for a show at the mall, then i'll go push some snow after that.
> 
> Brent you must be really serious about that truck, i see that your there again.


Yea you need to go look at it and see what i am talking about. I went there to talk about my trade in and try to get the price of the truck down some. I might go down to kerns and see if they can't get the truck down there they will probably give me more for my trade so we will see.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;516847 said:


> I talked to him a few time today he was with bossman and bossman broke his boss. And like me and Ron were talking last week about how would you lift it if it broke well they found out today use a rachet strap. :realmad:


So did bossman slip on ice to break his boss. j/k Pretty smart to use the ratchet strap to move it.

Spoke to Ron about an hour ago. He is going to call me back in a little bit. Says to buy salt now if we need it. I thought the salt was only in short supply in NW parts of Ohio. Ron if you are reading this then post it for all to see.


----------



## born2farm

well i just got back from a FFA compotition..again..so we gettin snow tonight


----------



## Young Pup

Brock I don't think much if any is going to happen. 

Ron, cell phone is dead so it is charging. Post your thoughts on here about the salt situation.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;517074 said:


> Brock I don't think much if any is going to happen.
> 
> Ron, cell phone is dead so it is charging. Post your thoughts on here about the salt situation.


i think its a lie send them screwballs back in the mine and get some more


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;517082 said:


> i think its a lie send them screwballs back in the mine and get some more


I thought Ron had his own salt mines?


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;517083 said:


> I thought Ron had his own salt mines?


well i just got bakc from helpin pull someone out of the ditch. now im off ot bed


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;516951 said:


> Yea you need to go look at it and see what i am talking about. I went there to talk about my trade in and try to get the price of the truck down some. I might go down to kerns and see if they can't get the truck down there they will probably give me more for my trade so we will see.


if you don't mind me asking, what are they going to give you for trade in? and what they asking for the truck? have you considered just putting the truck out next to 309 to sell on your own?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys I'm back again LOL

Ok here is my event LOL

Monday woke up at 7am, and started getting every thing reaedy for the snow. Got the new Spreader on the truck and everhy thing ready, left the shop at 10:30p

Was heading home, and a belt sliped in my front driver side tire, blowing the side wall out. Made it down the road to the pull off, and when I turn off in to the pull off, my front end droped off and my Skid of salt, shift and went every where LOL.

Got the tire change, (dad came out with the tools and stuff) Got home and to sleep at 12:30 am.

*Tuesday:*

We ended up with about 8" of snow and some Ice then turned to rain for about 5 hours. Stoped and got new tires on they put the new ones on and I was on the road again in 20mins. All in all a good day made it to bed at 10:30p

Wensday

Back out to do clean ups at 2am! started snowing and buy 4am we had a good 4-6" of new snow on the ground what a mess!. Right off the back, about 4:30am I backed in to the pole and screwd the spreader all up! Was out till 11am doing clean ups and other stuff!

Today

Back out at 3am to do a few clean ups and salt everything. Well we had alot of ice We ended up salting the dollar gen we had 3 times and plowing it twice today!!!

Well Boss man cam up to let me play with his V plow, and we ended up damn near tearing the plow off the front of the truck!

Took it to the dealer, and we ended up spenind 300 to get it fixe, but they said they never seen any thing like it before! Got to shooting the **** wile I was there and ended up buyign a brand new spreader!

And me and andrew will both be buying 2 new V plows in the Summer!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok About the salt!!

Ok about the salt:

Called to get salt today, and find out there out and dont know if they can get any more.

Brickmen of Cloumbus is out off salt, and will not be getting any more for the year!

Cargill, no longer has any stock pile, and what there mining is already spoken for and they are not taking any more orders for the year!


----------



## Elwer

WOW what a few days Clap!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea tell me about it LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;517171 said:


> Ok About the salt!!
> 
> Ok about the salt:
> 
> Called to get salt today, and find out there out and dont know if they can get any more.
> 
> Brickmen of Cloumbus is out off salt, and will not be getting any more for the year!
> 
> Cargill, no longer has any stock pile, and what there mining is already spoken for and they are not taking any more orders for the year!


What's happening Ron? Looks like you had some fun. I will call Lesco in the am and Buckeye Power Sales(BPS) too and see what they have.


----------



## Young Pup

Ron I will text you in the am what I find out down here.I am going to bed now. Only calling for flurries here tonight so I won't need to get up.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;517149 said:


> if you don't mind me asking, what are they going to give you for trade in? and what they asking for the truck? have you considered just putting the truck out next to 309 to sell on your own?


well for the trade in if you remember what i told you what i wanted out of it they were quite a bit off of that number. The truck i want to buy raabes doesn't even own it ford owns it. It is a lease truck so i will be getting a heck of a deal if i do get it. I might already have someone to buy it from delphos if they can come up with the money. If you want to look at the truck it is sitting in the back of raabes lot it is black crew cab nice looking truck.


----------



## Mike S

*No Salt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

From what Im gathering there is very little salt left in Columbus! BPS, Anderson, and Lesco are out of salt. A friend of mine called and said he had to go to a big company that he works for and pickup salt from them because the stores where all out! He is taking a big loss buy using their salt know. Some TSC, Lowes, Home Depot, and other random stores have a few skids but they are expensive! Like Ron said cargil did thier cuts to day and Brick is 100% out of salt and got cut off also! Bulk not looking good but bags are still available buy the semi load from cargil. Most stores will not order more because they dont want to sit on it so those orders are ready available within 24 hours. BPS might gets some more in next week so keep a eye out! Any one want a few skids I know a guy that wants half a load and is looking for some one to go in on the other half with him so let me know!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just something to look out for !!!!!

Just waking up to check stuff out this morning, think I will head out in a bit to spot check and lay some salt on this ice


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey guys! im out of salt too 

JP- call me or i can call you after school today to see where we can get some salt.

ron sounds like you had a heck of a couple days there LOL


----------



## f250man

Boys you better find some salt I just got a weather bulletin and they say freezing rain today.


----------



## born2farm

well im just headin out for school. ron if you read this i didnt hang up on you i lost service..lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;517283 said:


> Boys you better find some salt I just got a weather bulletin and they say freezing rain today.


this is y i dont salt i stay home and


----------



## Metz

hey fellas, i don't salt, but if you're desperate theres a place down here in youngstown that has plenty of salt.bags of salt, not bulk. buy it buy the bag or pallet. its called Masonry Materials Plus
http://www.masonrymaterialsplus.com/


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

See Ron, look what you did. You put this whole area into a shortage of salt!!! Dropping 50 tons per salting, jeeeeezz man. J/K with ya buddy,lol Blame it on Ron for the salt shortage!!!!!!!!!

Well that just stinks about a salt shortage. Seems like this happens right around this time every year like clockwork. I have no clue who has salt around here. I know this place, Willoughby Coal and Supply usually always has a decent amount of bagged stuff on hand. They arent exactly the cheapest, but have the stuff to get you thru a pinch. This makes no sense though, the friggin salt mine is about 6 miles from my house, right at headlands beach in Mentor:realmad: All those Michigan people took all our salt, thats what it is. Hey, at least spring is on its way here soon!!!!

Dont forget me getting my new Boss too this spring!!!!!!!!!! Im not getting a fancy Vplow though, just an 8 ft trip edge


----------



## clark lawn

metzinger;517319 said:


> hey fellas, i don't salt, but if you're desperate theres a place down here in youngstown that has plenty of salt.bags of salt, not bulk. buy it buy the bag or pallet. its called Masonry Materials Plus
> http://www.masonrymaterialsplus.com/


are they out of bulk or you just dont buy it? ive been buying from acme trucking in boardman but they are out.


----------



## Metz

clark lawn;517368 said:


> are they out of bulk or you just dont buy it? ive been buying from acme trucking in boardman but they are out.


don't know. i don't salt. when i worked for michaels landscaping we bought pallets of 80 lb bags from them. might be worth a phone call though


----------



## clark lawn

i just talked to masonry materials they have plenty of bulk in stock and are still getting it in. they are one of the "preferred vendors" so they get delivery over other people.


----------



## Metz

clark lawn;517385 said:


> i just talked to masonry materials they have plenty of bulk in stock and are still getting it in. they are one of the "preferred vendors" so they get delivery over other people.


nice! headin down to the east side, watch yourself


----------



## LHK2

We made a few calls and basically kissed some a**, but we got our stock pile back up and have preordered some trucks for next time. still at the same price.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;517247 said:


> From what Im gathering there is very little salt left in Columbus! BPS, Anderson, and Lesco are out of salt. A friend of mine called and said he had to go to a big company that he works for and pickup salt from them because the stores where all out! He is taking a big loss buy using their salt know. Some TSC, Lowes, Home Depot, and other random stores have a few skids but they are expensive! Like Ron said cargil did thier cuts to day and Brick is 100% out of salt and got cut off also! Bulk not looking good but bags are still available buy the semi load from cargil. Most stores will not order more because they dont want to sit on it so those orders are ready available within 24 hours. BPS might gets some more in next week so keep a eye out! Any one want a few skids I know a guy that wants half a load and is looking for some one to go in on the other half with him so let me know!


Mike

Try southwest Landmark phone number is 252-9868

Adress is 2947 e 14th ave

Shawn If you see this while in school give me a call right after school like we talked about. I am heading there to get some right now.


----------



## kc2006

Clap, are you gunna go red on us next year with the V???? Or you getting that one you told me about? The hush hush?

I'm freakin sick again, it's like everytime we get some snow I get freakin sick, then i can't get rid of it for over a week or two. BS. 

I got a call yesterday from a place here, they want a bid on plowing and salting their lot, I kinda wanted to laugh at the lady and say why not wait till March to get bids?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;517495 said:


> Clap, are you gunna go red on us next year with the V???? Or you getting that one you told me about? The hush hush?
> 
> I'm freakin sick again, it's like everytime we get some snow I get freakin sick, then i can't get rid of it for over a week or two. BS.
> 
> I got a call yesterday from a place here, they want a bid on plowing and salting their lot, I kinda wanted to laugh at the lady and say why not wait till March to get bids?


there guy probably just droppd the ball people seem to be doing that. and do u eat when ur out plowing cause the defroster will suck the life right out of u


----------



## clark lawn

metzinger do you do work up in warren at all, i always get calls for up that way but i dont go that far.or if any body on here works in warren let me know.


----------



## kashman

feb is the time 2 bid commercial lots


----------



## kc2006

KGRlandscapeing;517497 said:


> there guy probably just droppd the ball people seem to be doing that. and do u eat when ur out plowing cause the defroster will suck the life right out of u


I'll eat something little, I drink alot when I plow.


----------



## born2farm

well guys just got in from school...now im gonna go hook up with some buddies and ride 4 wheelers


----------



## f250man

Ron is going red next year and it will be a v. I am to but I'm going with a straigh 8' and wings he said the more we buy the better deal we get. And payup we save


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;517717 said:


> Ron is going red next year and it will be a v. I am to but I'm going with a straigh 8' and wings he said the more we buy the better deal we get. And payup we save


then u guys should all give me a deal on ur meyers then ill have a stock pile and ill never have to ***** about breaking stuff


----------



## Young Pup

So you guys are going Boss for next year? What models are you looking at?


----------



## f250man

I'm looking at the superduty 8' poly and the superduty 8' xt. And if I dont go Boss I am going Western but for sure it will be red and not yellow again.


----------



## Young Pup

Hmnnn. Very interesting kinda forgot about the western plows.


----------



## kc2006

I'm going either boss or western V next year. Can't decide just yet, both mounting systems look really easy, I want to look at the systems in person, and see how each dealer is. From what i've heard the boss dealer here is pretty good to deal with, I'm not even sure where theres a western dealer.


----------



## Metz

clark lawn;517552 said:


> metzinger do you do work up in warren at all, i always get calls for up that way but i dont go that far.or if any body on here works in warren let me know.


well, i do alot of grass cutting in warren, no plowing though. its funny, right after i read this, i got a call for plowing in niles. what kind of places in warren you talkin about, commercial or residential?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

metzinger;517742 said:


> well, i do alot of grass cutting in warren, no plowing though. its funny, right after i read this, i got a call for plowing in niles. what kind of places in warren you talkin about, commercial or residential?


niles is full of weird people and warren well we know the color changes over there


----------



## Young Pup

I saw another red plow today. It was a hinkler. I did not inspect it to closely but it was different. No chains to lift it. I guess it would be kinda of like the boss?


----------



## VBigFord20

Young Pup;517749 said:


> I saw another red plow today. It was a hinkler. I did not inspect it to closely but it was different. No chains to lift it. I guess it would be kinda of like the boss?


Last time I saw a Hinkler it was more of a orange then a red.

Anyone in NE OH looking at BOSS plows, I HIGHLY recommend North Royalton Power Eq.

Absolutely great people to deal with! http://www.nrpe.net/


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt, 

No it will be a Boss!

Andrew & I are both going to get 8'2 XT Vee Plows!

I think boss, is well built, and we got the best dealer around with great dealer support! and there open 24hrs in the winter!


----------



## LHK2

We have been running boss for nine years now. Never had a problem with them. Our yellow plows always have a problem with something.


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;517802 said:


> Kurt,
> 
> No it will be a Boss!
> 
> Andrew & I are both going to get 8'2 XT Vee Plows!
> 
> I think boss, is well built, and we got the best dealer around with great dealer support! and there open 24hrs in the winter!


what dealer is that? NRPE is also open 24h plus the owner and lead tech gave me there cell numbers in case I ever have a problem and need to get in touch right away. Got to love the personal service.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well Kevin, after April 1st, you can buy mine, wings mount and all. I am also going to replace the sector and aframe as well. So you will be essentially getting a new friggin plow. Lets see....newer cutting edge (Feb 07) pro wings, all new bolts on sector and a frame, clean plow fluid, totally rebuilt E60, new double stud motor, bigger top flap on plow, new trip springs and bolts, brand new shoes (used once) the nite sabres, plus 3 spares ( you know how much those run) new hoses, new quick couplers, new filters, new lift ram and cylinder, 3 new coils and new a valve, new change over modules. So basically as I said, it is damn near a new plow. Plus I have other random spares to go with the set up too. I think that about covers the list as well. I have owned this set up since Dec 06 and that is what I have replaced on it. I would be amazed if you ever had an issue with it. During the off season, the whole set up was stored in my garage out of the weather and the heat. Let me know when you want it, cause I am taking the impact gun to the plow Right after April 1st (contracts are up). LOL wow that is a long list.

Steve, Ron and Andrew, dont forget me either. Im getting the 8 foot Boss trip edge for my truck. So I will be going in on the deal as well. I like saving payup I will never own a yellow plow again, unless it is on a back up truck. I cant stand having the need to own a Meyer shop for spare parts when it breaks down on me, lol. And I always get the genuine Meyer stuff, not off brand SAM crap. But the truck is getting a MAJOR overhaul this season. I think you guys will likey when I get done with it


----------



## clark lawn

metzinger;517742 said:


> well, i do alot of grass cutting in warren, no plowing though. its funny, right after i read this, i got a call for plowing in niles. what kind of places in warren you talkin about, commercial or residential?


mostly residential but ive had a few commercial calls from warren and niles.


----------



## clark lawn

kc2006;517740 said:


> I'm going either boss or western V next year. Can't decide just yet, both mounting systems look really easy, I want to look at the systems in person, and see how each dealer is. From what i've heard the boss dealer here is pretty good to deal with, I'm not even sure where theres a western dealer.


western dealer here is quality truck body on simmon road right by schawbels.


----------



## WALKERS

Its about time you felas come over to the BOSS side. :salute: Now you just have to get a FORD LOL LOL :waving:


----------



## Bossman 92

One of these days Walker.... One of these days 



Bossman


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

me aaron and jp and shawn r gonna be like the only people left running meyers


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You guys will eventually come over to the "dark" side of Boss, LOL Meyer plows are constructed very tough, just their hydralics and electrical stuff leaves ALOT to be desired, IMO. But as long as they work for ya, who cares, right? 

Josh, a new truck is in line in another year or two here and I will be looking at the Fords too. I can get a fat discount on Ford or GM so it will be a toss up. I do kinda like the look of the new Super Duty though. I think it is going to come down to a coin flip and that last dollar here for me.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

the new body style chevy has is gross i wanna throw up everytime i see one


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The GMC's look much more cosure, imo. I would get the Sierra before the Chevy.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;517912 said:


> The GMC's look much more cosure, imo. I would get the Sierra before the Chevy.


i think they both look bad a big box with color matching 12in fender flares whos idea was that. and a bumper thats 5 inchs from the ground


----------



## Elwer

I personally will never own a chevy product again. those fords are looking better everyday!!! to bad they dont put a cummins in ford, then that be the best!!!wesport


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer;517929 said:


> I personally will never own a chevy product again. those fords are looking better everyday!!! to bad they dont put a cummins in ford, then that be the best!!!wesport


if ur just stating that because of the new powerstrokes u should drive a newer stroke these new 6.4s with the 2turbos r nice trucks lots of power well 300hp but 600something at the tires my buddy says they can drag the gooseneck up and down the moutains all day and never break a sweat


----------



## WALKERS

You guys should look into commercial lease. I am a strong believer in " As long as it works" and the price is right.


----------



## Elwer

KGRlandscapeing;517934 said:


> if ur just stating that because of the new powerstrokes u should drive a newer stroke these new 6.4s with the 2turbos r nice trucks lots of power well 300hp but 600something at the tires my buddy says they can drag the gooseneck up and down the moutains all day and never break a sweat


I just like the cummins i havnt drove the new 6.4's, or worked on them, but my truck im getting after graduating college is a new ford with powerstroke in just wish it was a cummins 6.7

isnt the duel turbos for the emission laws??? i know on the big engines, thats the reason why CAT and international is using duel turbos


----------



## born2farm

hey guys...we goin to get ne thing sunday or is it all gonna be rain?


----------



## Elwer

rain first(flood watch out alread) then who knows on the snow!! but im hoping


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer;517943 said:


> I just like the cummins i havnt drove the new 6.4's, or worked on them, but my truck im getting after graduating college is a new ford with powerstroke in just wish it was a cummins 6.7
> 
> isnt the duel turbos for the emission laws??? i know on the big engines, thats the reason why CAT and international is using duel turbos


well on the new ones they use diffrent size gates and rates so one spools faster making it burn cleaner and giving u more low end power.


----------



## Elwer

KGRlandscapeing;517951 said:


> well on the new ones they use diffrent size gates and rates so one spools faster making it burn cleaner and giving u more low end power.


Thats right, But i do not like the chevy's with the duramax and allison tranny, just doesnt feel right to me, i drove one the other day with 36000 and it drove like sht


----------



## f250man

I would have to agree the 6.4 powerstroke with the twin turbo is an awesome motor and when those turbo spool up the truck can out pull everything out there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am gonna wait on the whole Ford diesel scene. The 6.0 was a turd, and the 6.4 is a more polished version of that turd, imo. It does have good power and very good spool times. But I will wait on the flamethrower, lol. With the cost of regular gas being cheaper than diesel and the amount that I tow daily during scaping season, I wont ever come close to needing the power of a diesel. I barely even tax my 6.0 in my Silverado. If we could get a truck with an allison trans, cummins diesel, dana 60's locked front and rear, chevy hd frame and a ford body, we would be talking then. But since Ford and International are severing their ties in 2010 or 2011, Ford will need a diesel. No one has signed with Cat for their pick up line. Dodge has cummins and that will never change, Chevy did great with teaming with Isuzu to build the Duramax, and Ford should have never quit the 7.3 powerstroke. They just didnt want to spend the $$$ to make it conform to the new eco standards. What I have read, none of the diesels they have now will conform in 2010 when they plan on clamping the balls even tighter on diesel emission standards. So who knows what will happen. Till then, I am gonna be running good ole 87 octane thru my trucks. At least I dont have to e-check it, LOL But these are just my opinions, so off my box for now. And no I dont hate Fords, I owned 3 and drove several. I do hate Dodge tho, lol. I like Ford due to I could hang a hossa plow on the front and not be doing the nose dive that so many IFS GM's do. I dont know why Ford quit using the leafs in the front and went to a coil set-up. My car has that. But they must be tuff to not squat with an 8 or 9 foot plow on the front. Ughhhh truck shopping is gonna be hard, lol


----------



## kc2006

I won't buy a 03 or newer ford. I won't even buy a brand new one because they're doing away with the 6.4 in 2 years. Parts are going to pricey for those bad boys, plus they're a BIA to work on. I'm sticking with a 7.3 or I'm just going with a chevy with an LBZ duramax. 

You guys need to let me know when you go in on this boss deal. I'm in.


----------



## kc2006

ford went to coils to have better turning radius. And to be honest i like it. when those springs start to sag your only in maybe 100 bucks for new ones. When leafs start to sag, your in at least 500 just to get them arched (local boys want that much).

I was just talking with the guy i sub for and we both agree'd all new diesels aren't worth it. With diesel being so much more (just paid 3.50 a gallon) and the fact that they get what 12mpg tops? plus the 5-6 grand more right when you buy it. It just doesn't work out. He's always had diesels, and his new cummins is junk. he hates it because it gets 10mpg.

Truck shopping does suck.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

kc2006;518020 said:


> I won't buy a 03 or newer ford. I won't even buy a brand new one because they're doing away with the 6.4 in 2 years. Parts are going to pricey for those bad boys, plus they're a BIA to work on. I'm sticking with a 7.3 or I'm just going with a chevy with an LBZ duramax.
> 
> You guys need to let me know when you go in on this boss deal. I'm in.


I wouldnt buy a 03 or newer either. If I bought a Ford diesel, it would be a 97 F350. The diesel scene has gotten so screwey lately with emissions and that crap, I dont really think I would buy one. I think Chevy has a real gem in the Duramax/Allison combo. Now imagine plopping that set up into a nice 80's solid front axle K30.......ahh how nice to dream

They wont tell me when they are planning on the deal. All I know is if they arent ready by June, I am just going my own way with it. Cant wait around and let the good deals go out the window


kc2006;518027 said:


> ford went to coils to have better turning radius. And to be honest i like it. when those springs start to sag your only in maybe 100 bucks for new ones. When leafs start to sag, your in at least 500 just to get them arched (local boys want that much).
> 
> I was just talking with the guy i sub for and we both agree'd all new diesels aren't worth it. With diesel being so much more (just paid 3.50 a gallon) and the fact that they get what 12mpg tops? plus the 5-6 grand more right when you buy it. It just doesn't work out. He's always had diesels, and his new cummins is junk. he hates it because it gets 10mpg.
> 
> Truck shopping does suck.


Yeah, the leafed Fords turning radius reminded me of a ship,lol. 500 for new??? I paid maybe 300 for new ones from Summit for my K20 I had. I think new ones are cheaper than getting a re-arch done. Yeah I just paid 2.96 a gallon and get 12 in my gasser. I think the diesel is like a 7-8k option now....geeeze. None of Dodge's trucks get any kind of gas mileage.


----------



## Elwer

Yeah, the leafed Fords turning radius reminded me of a ship,lol. 500 for new??? I paid maybe 300 for new ones from Summit for my K20 I had. I think new ones are cheaper than getting a re-arch done. Yeah I just paid 2.96 a gallon and get 12 in my gasser. I think the diesel is like a 7-8k option now....geeeze. None of Dodge's trucks get any kind of gas mileage.[/QUOTE]

I'd get the earlier models of diesel, before 2000, our 1999 dodge manual 3500 get 17.5 outta that cummins!!!

when the 2010 emission law hit, all diesels exhaust is going to be cleaner than what it is bringing in!!! so then we are driving air purifiers!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

when the 2010 emission law hit, all diesels exhaust is going to be cleaner than what it is bringing in!!! so then we are driving air purifiers!!!![/QUOTE]

you might be ill still be burning gas it takes me long enough to get a truck warm during the winter. and i have found much the ford gassers wont pull.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt good deal, were let u know


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;517868 said:


> me aaron and jp and shawn r gonna be like the only people left running meyers


I going with the western wideout next year I believe on a new truck. and keep the meyers on the 04.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Why not a Boss?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;518402 said:


> Why not a Boss?


maybe because boss doesn't have a plow similar to the wideout


----------



## Clapper&Company

Who needes a wideout ???


They dont have one for a 4wheeler either


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;518407 said:


> Who needes a wideout ???
> 
> They dont have one for a 4wheeler either


you don't think we can make one?
i'll have a big enough truck within 2 years to have a real plow


----------



## Snow-Kid

hey travis what are you up to 

want to buy a truck


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;518415 said:


> hey travis what are you up to
> 
> want to buy a truck


watching the race at daytona
ya, if the price is right!


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;518417 said:


> watching the race at daytona
> ya, if the price is right!


you know you want to buy my truck

I need to sell the dang thing outright. They are screwing me on trade in


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well, Looks in the NW Ohio guys are taking over, I be back later


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;518418 said:


> you know you want to buy my truck
> 
> I need to sell the dang thing outright. They are screwing me on trade in


i'll give you 20


----------



## Mike S

Im with the blizzard or wide out also. How often do you need to vee? NOT ENOUGH SNOW IN OHIO! 10 to 8 foot is the way to go with a 9' 6" scoop. Cears more square footage in one pass then a vee in scoop mode which is under 8 feet wide and in scoop mode! But thats my my thoughts. A guy that plows with us has a 8'2" v and he likes it but wishes it was wider and wants to put wings on it because it doesn't hold as much in scoop mode as mine does. That is the words that came out of his mouth. A vee seems like a expensive way to go for Ohio unless you get a deal like you are talkin about ron.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;518420 said:


> i'll give you 20


add 3-4 thousand to that and you have a truck bud

Haha ron i have not been on here for ever it seems like between plowing the beginning of the week and working on my building the last few days and drinking alot of  so i thought i would check in.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;518422 said:


> add 3-4 thousand to that and you have a truck bud
> 
> Haha ron i have not been on here for ever it seems like between plowing the beginning of the week and working on my building the last few days and drinking alot of  so i thought i would check in.


i'll add that if the plow is left on


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;518423 said:


> i'll add that if the plow is left on


nope plow stays with me it will be going on the new truck.

Do you plow enough places to have that big of a blade. Just curious


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;518425 said:


> nope plow stays with me it will be going on the new truck.
> 
> Do you plow enough places to have that big of a blade. Just curious


nope, but i wouldn't have to upgrade then when i do got more to plow, just like if i bought your truck instead of my grandma's i wont' have to buy a new truck in a year or two...22 and you can keep your toolbox


----------



## Clapper&Company

MIke, you plow willnt fit in the drive thrus we do at the banks


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;518426 said:


> nope, but i wouldn't have to upgrade then when i do got more to plow, just like if i bought your truck instead of my grandma's i wont' have to buy a new truck in a year or two...22 and you can keep your toolbox


heck you can keep the tool box but i will keep my new cb antennas to expensive. I want one of those flat aluminum tool boxes made by weather guard.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;518429 said:


> heck you can keep the tool box but i will keep my new cb antennas to expensive. I want one of those flat aluminum tool boxes made by weather guard.


so 22 is a deal thats probably more than what they will give you for trade in


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

There is a guy on here with a 9.2 Boss V with wings, so it is a little over 11 feet wide. Like he said, "it just scoops up blizzard plows" LOL. But yeah I do agree that a V is not really necessary here in Ohio. But I have seen the stuff Ron plows, especially that crazy ass driveway, he could use a V. My I do way better with my 7.5 foot with wings. I am going to get an 8 foot and throw some wings on that. Hopefully wings will work on a trip-edge. I think a real cool idea is the straight blades with the box end wings. That would be real nice for cleaning up lots. 

Hey guys, me and JP were talking about another meet thing. I know we have tried several times, but to no prevail. I really want to get one in before spring hits, which is a month away. I will start another thread with a poll to see what you guys think


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

brent here is a truck for you to buy, its wannamaker's from double a trailer... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...006QQitemZ160207489706QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Here is the linky to the poll guyshttp://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=58665 Lets hear if we are gonne meet and where


----------



## Snow-Kid

Sydenstricker Landscaping;518432 said:


> There is a guy on here with a 9.2 Boss V with wings, so it is a little over 11 feet wide. Like he said, "it just scoops up blizzard plows" LOL. But yeah I do agree that a V is not really necessary here in Ohio. But I have seen the stuff Ron plows, especially that crazy ass driveway, he could use a V. My I do way better with my 7.5 foot with wings. I am going to get an 8 foot and throw some wings on that. Hopefully wings will work on a trip-edge. I think a real cool idea is the straight blades with the box end wings. That would be real nice for cleaning up lots.
> 
> Hey guys, me and JP were talking about another meet thing. I know we have tried several times, but to no prevail. I really want to get one in before spring hits, which is a month away. I will start another thread with a poll to see what you guys think


you are right tom there are alot of places that i plow that a straight blade will work but there are a hand full of places that i plow out in the middle of no were that the slightest bit of wind and there is some major drifting. It just all depends of what you plow. Those boss 8 foot trip edges are nice plows i was looking at them before i bought my v


----------



## Clapper&Company

Right but if you strighten the Vee out then you got a 8'2 stright blade


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

And I am sure there are places that a V is irreplaceable as far as drift busting. But for the most part, they rarely get put to their full capability. I was thinking about a V as well, but for me, it would be a waste of another 1500 or so over a straight blade. Those trip edge's do look like real nice plows. I cant stand having the full trip anymore. I dont think the plow slamming back that hard and stopping the truck that fast is a very good thing. I would much rather just ride over the obstruction and keep on going. But I am 100% settled on the Boss 8' tripedge.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Clapper&Company;518437 said:


> Right but if you strighten the Vee out then you got a 8'2 stright blade


Right and if you have wings, it is a 10'2" straight blade, lol.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL your right Tom!


----------



## stcroixjoe

Ron,Are you going to a v blade? 
There a couple of things i like about mine the biggest thing is the scoop for clean ups and trail offs, "dog leggin'" in isle behind cars


----------



## Clapper&Company

Joe I think I'm going to get a V Plow, I need one for some of the things we plow!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Ohio sucks !!!!:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

BNC SERVICES;518469 said:


> Ohio sucks !!!!:waving:


We still have salt !!!!

LOSER!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Clapper&Company;518472 said:


> We still have salt !!!!
> 
> LOSER!


Oh yea...Ive got sand mixed with salt 

And a V Plow


----------



## toby4492

BNC SERVICES;518469 said:


> Ohio sucks !!!!:





Clapper&Company;518472 said:


> We still have salt !!!!
> 
> LOSER!





BNC SERVICES;518478 said:


> Oh yea...Ive got sand mixed with salt
> 
> And a V Plow


----------



## Mike S

It will fit with a good running start!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

BNC SERVICES;518478 said:


> Oh yea...Ive got sand mixed with salt
> 
> And a V Plow


O yea?

Well Have fun cleaning up that sand come spring LOL

Well you still drive a dodge


----------



## Mike S

Ron now that you say that when i built my blade I forgot about a drive between to building at the RXR yard and I have 2 INCHES OF PLAY with the blade at full angle when I go between them!!!!! Have not messed up yet so not a big deal.


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha sounds like things are getting crazy around here! sounds like were getting all rain tomorrow

ron- i still havent gotten you price sheet thing!LOL


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;518484 said:


> O yea?
> 
> Well Have fun cleaning up that sand come spring LOL
> 
> Well you still drive a dodge


----------



## Clapper&Company

But the one bank I do you, have a hell of a time getting the 7'6 full angle thru it so....


----------



## kashman

Clapper&Company;518494 said:


> But the one bank I do you, have a hell of a time getting the 7'6 full angle thru it so....


is it a 5/3 they have small drive thru lanes


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Clapper&Company;518484 said:


> O yea?
> 
> Well Have fun cleaning up that sand come spring LOL
> 
> Well you still drive a dodge


Yea, in the spring im going to collect all that sand,get paid for doing it, and build a beach in shop and have a big party with hot girls. We are gonna drink and play sand volleyball. But your not invited now cause you just made fun of the dodge,,,,,,


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Bryan !!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

kashman;518495 said:


> is it a 5/3 they have small drive thru lanes


Its a NCB ...


----------



## Mike S

I agree with BNC about Ohio! All we get is the Great White Hype and Rain!!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

BNC SERVICES;518501 said:


> Yea, in the spring im going to collect all that sand,get paid for doing it, and build a beach in shop and have a big party with hot girls. We are gonna drink and play sand volleyball. But your not invited now cause you just made fun of the dodge,,,,,,


what who said hot girls crap i am not invited then i guess to many of my exs would be yellin


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Aww you poor guys......


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

BNC SERVICES;518511 said:


> Aww you poor guys......


now i can see y u ride the short bus


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

KGRlandscapeing;518509 said:


> what who said hot girls crap i am not invited then i guess to many of my exs would be yellin


Only clapper is not invited.....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

BNC SERVICES;518514 said:


> Only clapper is not invited.....


o well i was just un inviteing myself so that all of my exs that u invite dont yell at me. i try not to date all the hot girls but stuff happens


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

this will be ron while we are all partying on my new beach.....Stuck in ohio


----------



## clark lawn

any of you other ohio guys watching the boxing match on pay-per-view tonight? Ohio boy fighting for the middlewieght championship.He already beat this guy back in september in a lightwieght fight, KO in the 7th round.


----------



## Clapper&Company

clark lawn;518518 said:


> any of you other ohio guys watching the boxing match on pay-per-view tonight? Ohio boy fighting for the middlewieght championship.He already beat this guy back in september in a lightwieght fight, KO in the 7th round.


Kurt is !!!

We should all watch it! would be a good reason to eat alot of wings


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;518519 said:


> Kurt is !!!
> 
> We should all watch it! would be a good reason to eat alot of wings


i am fat enough as it is coming mowing season i am gonna be sweating like no other


----------



## toby4492

BNC SERVICES;518514 said:


> Only clapper is not invited.....


Can WI guys come too?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

ok ron, im done.. lol


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Wisconsin guys...


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Bryan 

Its all good


----------



## WALKERS

toby4492;518479 said:


>


I AGREE


----------



## toby4492

WALKERS;518532 said:


> I AGREE


Sometimes this thread is better than TV. xysport


----------



## Mike S

I geuss we are going to see page 300 in a few!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike S;518537 said:


> I geuss we are going to see page 300 in a few!


Yes Mike page 300 will be soon ! LOL


----------



## Mike S

Anything exciting going on this week Ron?


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;518538 said:


> Yes Mike page 300 will be soon ! LOL


Get Ronnie on a roll and it will be sometime this evening I'm sure. 

Would you like fireworks again Mr. 2000 LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike nothig much

Just you coming up here to hang out and buy me lunch


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, 

That would be sweet of you!

I'll make you a cat blanket again LOL


----------



## Mike S

Fine, that might work! Might have to work for a buddy of mine on a storm sewer install on a project this week but shouldnt take more then two days. I up for that!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike S;518558 said:


> Fine, that might work! Might have to work for a buddy of mine on a storm sewer install on a project this week but shouldnt take more then two days. I up for that!


LOL

Good deal, if u want a come up I'm sure we can get Tom and Steve and maybe a few other together


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;518553 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I'll make you a cat blanket again LOL


LMAO...............


----------



## Clapper&Company

toby4492;518560 said:


> LMAO...............


LOL Didnt see that coming did u tom


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow, sometimes this thread gets hilarious. You know I could see all of us on Jerry Springer with our wives or girlfriends..........My significant other spends too much time on Plowsite and I think he needs help, lol. My wife would be the one throwing the chairs at me LOL


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;518407 said:


> Who needes a wideout ???
> 
> They dont have one for a 4wheeler either


Ron. I was talking to a guy with the wideout and he loves it. i love the ability to have the 10 ft for my big lots and cut it down to 8 if need be and the also being able to direct the plow in the scoop mode. Plus it has a chain in case I need to short chain in case something went wrong. What are you doing.i am sick, got it from my gf. Does not look to promising this next storm. Cold front missing us by 12 hours or so. But there is salt.


----------



## Mike S

Burkartsplow;518656 said:


> Ron. I was talking to a guy with the wideout and he loves it. i love the ability to have the 10 ft for my big lots and cut it down to 8 if need be and the also being able to direct the plow in the scoop mode. Plus it has a chain in case I need to short chain in case something went wrong. What are you doing.i am sick, got it from my gf. Does not look to promising this next storm. Cold front missing us by 12 hours or so. But there is salt.


Hey I am also a big fan of that idea! How is your 04 runing? We have the same truck!!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well in case you did not know, you can lift a Boss plow to to transport it home in case of a break down. All you need to add to your tools you carry while plowing is a ratchet strap. One end to the sector, other to the top bar or where the lift ram connects to, then ratchet it up. Much easier than driving up a pile or getting the truck jack out. But then again I havent heard much problems with Western either. Randy here at Zoresco said he has never had any issues with the Westerns that leave his store. Western plows are definately a nice plow, but I just like the Boss more. Either way, red is right!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i want a wideout or blizzard power plow like an 810 but then i get to thinkin i wonder if i would even be smart enough to use it plowing id probably forget i had it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin, LOL you dont give yourself much credit at all do you?? I msure once you had it, using the wings in and out would just become second nature to you. I will say you had better get a bigger truck F250 or bigger for an 810 or Wideout. Those are some heavy friggen blades!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;518738 said:


> Kevin, LOL you dont give yourself much credit at all do you?? I msure once you had it, using the wings in and out would just become second nature to you. I will say you had better get a bigger truck F250 or bigger for an 810 or Wideout. Those are some heavy friggen blades!!!


duh i wouldnt drag one around on this truck. it barely carrys the 7'6'' i got now its got alot of power it just dosent sit high enough. my next truck will be a 350 with the v10 it would be dum to get a 250 for almost the same cost


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

and no tom i am one of those putter downer people i put myself down cause i dont like myself and its why my work is good cause i am hard on myself and i am real hard on the things i do because that i can control


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom I wouldnt put a 810 on any thing smaller then a F350


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;518720 said:


> Well in case you did not know, you can lift a Boss plow to to transport it home in case of a break down. All you need to add to your tools you carry while plowing is a ratchet strap. One end to the sector, other to the top bar or where the lift ram connects to, then ratchet it up. Much easier than driving up a pile or getting the truck jack out. But then again I havent heard much problems with Western either. Randy here at Zoresco said he has never had any issues with the Westerns that leave his store. Western plows are definately a nice plow, but I just like the Boss more. Either way, red is right!!


Tom When liftin a boss you dont hook it to the sector, you want to hook it up to the front of the blade, It makes it better for lifting and holding the blade


----------



## clark lawn

the YOUNGSTOWN,OHIO boy won the fight in a decission he is now 33-0-0 with 29 KO's


----------



## f250man

Sweeeeet.


----------



## kc2006

Clarky poo, sorry i didn't make it, the woman wanted to go to grove city. I got some nice boots for valentines day out of the deal! Hit up combine bro's after that.

You guys post way too much, I can't even keep up with this thread!! 

Thanks for calling me back yesterday clap  I see how it is....


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sorry Kurt LOL

Well just checking in,

I'm warming up the salt truck and headed out to spread some sand this morning


----------



## Mike S

Hows the rain up there Ron? They are calling for 1.5" tomorrow for us. What about you?


----------



## kc2006

Rains freezing over here. Almost fell on my arse when i went to get a coffee.


----------



## Mike S

Really? Nice!!!! Go salt it quick before it melts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metz

clark lawn;518866 said:


> the YOUNGSTOWN,OHIO boy won the fight in a decission he is now 33-0-0 with 29 KO's


kelly is one tough dude. not once did he get wobbly legs. taylor never had kelly on the ropes and none of his punches seemed to faze kelly. i thought it was a fairy uneventful fight though. no knockdowns, neither fighter dominated any round. they both have a strong chin though, they took a ****load of punches. pavlik landed 89 more punches. the judges voted unanimously for pavlik, 117-11, 115-113, 116-112. its awesome to hear the whole crowd chant "kelly, kelly". so many y-towners made it out to vegas to support him, ****in awesome.

still undefeated. next up, felix trinidad?


----------



## kc2006

I met that felix trinidad, he goes to the same chiropractor that i do over in niles. Dudes huge compaired to me, and I'm 6'1"


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;519023 said:


> I met that felix trinidad, he goes to the same chiropractor that i do over in niles. Dudes huge compaired to me, and I'm 6'1"


i train once in awhile over in the valley at strong style mostly kick bocking and bjj and judo but last march when i was up at 173 i still got tossd around like alittle kid well i am but we had to guys go out to vegas last year april there still fighting. some of the cleveland police swat team trains there. some big SOB


----------



## kc2006

Chillin in the hood of y town? Your gangsta!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;519167 said:


> Chillin in the hood of y town? Your gangsta!


nah the only time we went over there was for king of the cage kinda stuff the valley i was referring to was vally veiw like towards cleveland


----------



## kc2006

Oh. Don't worry, your still gangsta.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

its defantly going to do something now....just spent an hour and a half washing the truck inside and out. Brent i took a look at that truck yesterday but didn't get out to look at it, it looks really good but i wouldn't want a black one because they are too hard to keep clean


----------



## Clapper&Company

Working on invoices O how much fun LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I am doing a whole load of nothing right now. I pushed one of my giant ass snow piles back to where it should be. I broke it loose with a pick and then pushed the loose chunks up. Who needs a skid loader when you got a pick and a Chevy truck?? LOL it probably would have been easier with a skid, but it was a good work outwesport


----------



## Clapper&Company

Did u break any thing this time LOL

Call me!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

pulld out the dozer again huh tom i saw pics in the other thread did u decide how much for the plow


----------



## born2farm

i have a feeling we can hit 300 before 8


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin He wants $2000 for it !


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think we can!


----------



## clark lawn

are we suposed to get any snow out of this event tonight and tommarrow.


----------



## Elwer

clark lawn;519431 said:


> are we suposed to get any snow out of this event tonight and tommarrow.


they are saying that we are supposed to but i highly doupt it, dont get your hopes up.....but im wishing we would get about 5 inches!!!payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

5"

I want 3"


----------



## Elwer

Clapper&Company;519436 said:


> 5"
> 
> I want 3"


ok 2.5'' tonight and another 2.5'' tomorrow night...hmmm that would be really nicepayup


----------



## kashman

born2farm;519326 said:


> i have a feeling we can hit 300 before 8


times up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

kashman;519455 said:


> times up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yea and look


----------



## Clapper&Company

Clapper&Company;519458 said:


> Yea and look


We have how many pages?


----------



## born2farm

o well we were close on hititn 3 pages...deff by 9..lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Clapper&Company;519462 said:


> We have how many pages?


299 Pages LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

born2farm;519463 said:


> o well we were close on hititn 3 pages...deff by 9..lol


Yea maybe 8:30


----------



## Elwer

Clapper&Company;519465 said:


> Yea maybe 8:30


ya now we arejust typing pointless to get to the page 300 lol


----------



## toby4492

xysport prsport pumpkin:


----------



## clark lawn

how may pages are we at now?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I would never do something like that


----------



## Clapper&Company

Clark were at 299


----------



## VBigFord20

+1

Ill help hit 300


----------



## Elwer

so whats the chance for any good snow this wk.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

clap, this is just like trying to get to 3000 posts by the begining of march! doesn't look like it is gonna happen


----------



## toby4492




----------



## Mike S

Sounds like we are going to get skunked on any heavy pushing but mabey salt!


----------



## Mike S

300!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike Salt event would be good


----------



## Mike S

Did you guys see they took my slam on michigan off!


----------



## Mike S

Hope I will be spraying this week!


----------



## Clapper&Company

700 Post to go can I do it?


----------



## Mike S

I think you got that in the bag ron!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;519495 said:


> 700 Post to go can I do it?


by march 1st...NO

my guess if march 15th if we don't get much snow, march 25th if we get a lot of snow


----------



## Elwer

I bet you can do it clap, you were averaging 50 posts a day a few weeks ago, you can accomplish it


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think I could If I step it up some!!

LOL


----------



## Mike S

Some one needs to do a poll on when Ron is going to hit the goal! I would but I dont know how!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin, dont listen to Ron, lol. Ill take 1700 as it sits right now. All it needs is a new sector/a frame. Or if you have a welder and what not, just some of the tabs taken off and new ones put on. 2000 if I replace the a-frame and sector and of course it would have new pivot pins too. I may be kinda tuff on it, but I have never bent or broken a single thing on it. Meyer plows are very tough in that respect. Beleive me, with the work I have done to it and with a new sector/aframe that thing could easily last another 10 years. 

Ron is going for 3000 now We were staying a few posts from each other, but I think he has me beat by like a 1000 now He likes to talk alot. Im sure most of you talk to him on the phone. 1 hour minimum,lol. 

Woohoo, we hit 300 pages!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Mike S;519515 said:


> Some one needs to do a poll on when Ron is going to hit the goal! I would but I dont know how!


ron can set a poll up for himself, we'll just do the voting for him


----------



## Mike S

Sounds good! Ron set it up!! Im voting for you bud!! Any friendly bet taking place?


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Tom was trying to make u more money LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike what we betting dinner?


----------



## Mike S

Sure thats not to bad that might be in the budget!


----------



## clark lawn

kurt did you see the planted grass at that new restaraurnt on south ave. across from walmart. used a bobcat to remove the 8" of snow and planted grass either friday or saturday.


----------



## Mike S

Whos planting grass?


----------



## clark lawn

it was a pretty well know company around here that did it. do you think it will grow or did they just scam them.


----------



## born2farm

i dont know a whole lot about grass seeding but I would say as long as there is moisture in the ground it should be fine. who knows maybe the snow will provide cover for it. if it is a well known company im sure they wouldnt risk it all to scam one place.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;519632 said:
 

> it was a pretty well know company around here that did it. do you think it will grow or did they just scam them.


Was it sod or grass seed? Not warm enough for the sod to take root. IMO it is a waste of money to be putting sod down.If it was seed it will lay dormant until the warmer weather comes in and then germinate.


----------



## clark lawn

it was seed i was just thinking that if we get a few warm weeks and it germinates then we get cold agian wont that hurt it.


----------



## kashman

clark lawn;519682 said:


> it was seed i was just thinking that if we get a few warm weeks and it germinates then we get cold agian wont that hurt it.


yes it will they will lose some 2 seed rot some 2 wash out and the rest 2 just plan stupidity


----------



## RhinoL&L

well looks like i missed the rally to 300! oh well guess you guys were busy last night. we dont have anything here. im going to go and do some stuff to get ready for spring.

i dont know if your going to make 3000 by march ron!


----------



## born2farm

ya we dont have ne thing here this morning either. im goin to go out and look at some new mowers and handhelds today.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Mike S;518682 said:


> Hey I am also a big fan of that idea! How is your 04 runing? We have the same truck!!!!!


Oh she is doing great. Come spring time going to beef her up a little and give her some tlc for all the hard work she put in this winter. Hauling that salt around all winter. she needs a break...


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;519488 said:


> Mike Salt event would be good


Hey ron, sorry i missed your call last night, i was in bed, trying to get well. did not leave my bed all weekend except to salt a little. not to much. i was not able to pull up that pic you sent me on the phone, what was a picture of....


----------



## Clapper&Company

Arraon

It wasnt nothing importain LOL

Hope you feel better, you got some 922 sicknest LOL


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;519782 said:


> Arraon
> 
> It wasnt nothing importain LOL
> 
> Hope you feel better, you got some 922 sicknest LOL


yeah, she was coughing up a storm since friday nite. has been keeping me up.


----------



## Burkartsplow

so you are going to get a boss v nest year ron.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea i think


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;519797 said:


> yea i think


ronnie do u really need a V i mean i plow every half inch of snow that falls would a giant straight blade me more productive


----------



## Clapper&Company

'Kevin Im not sure what ur saying LOL


----------



## Burkartsplow

I am with you on that one. kevin is all over the place. the steel or poly version?


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, yea I know

I dont know yet, Steel or Poly, not sure LOL


----------



## kc2006

Alan, i didn't see that. Sounds real smart of them. Even if they did get a warm week (which we know they won't, it's dropping to the teens), that would still kill it off. I thought a frost, snow, or cold moisture will kill the grass off if it's not decently germinated? The guys at green valley seed always told me you want at least 1/2" grass up before frost.

Clap, thats the same place we saw them planting ornimentals at in january. When the ground was frozen over. LOL

Places crack me up, only around here do you get idiots that do stuff like that. Thats like buckeye, he did quite a few lawn installs for businesses over here, they all didn't take. They did the same thing, planted in the winter, or real late fall after frosts. Then the next year the lawns were all patchy and bare. A couple of the places they didn't even smooth out the ground and left a bunch of gravel from construction in it. I talked to a few property managers and store managers that said they were bad mouthing him as much as they could.


----------



## kc2006

So what do you guys think. What would be a better choice for me.

V plow, or a wideout? I kinda like blizzards 810 also but theres no dealers around. My thought is, since we don't get heavy snows here, theres no big drifts, so a V wouldn't really help. But the guy I plow with puts his in a scoop to take the big windrows out of the large lots we do. I don't think a wideout with the wings out would have the same effeciency. But I like the fact that you can have a 10 foot plow....

What ya'll think??? Would a wideout be better for me because we don't get the big snow? Thoughts?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

KGRlandscapeing;519802 said:


> ronnie do u really need a V i mean i plow every half inch of snow that falls would a giant straight blade me more productive


sorry i have to un crack ify my last post i dno what was going on. i was saying do u really need a V wouldnt a wideout or an 810 be the better choice u never let ur snow get deep.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well Kurt, I would think that a nice 9'2" Boss V with the wings would get you to a little over 11 feet. Much bigger than any blizzard or wide out. I think a V would look real nice on the front of your truck

Kevin, I dont know how you can keep up with a storm to where you can plow every half inch that falls. That isnt enough to worry about scraping yet. In your case Kevin, just grab a set of wings for your Meyer. It is a fairly new plow and the truck is fairly new, unless you plan on getting a new truck soon.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kc2006;519839 said:


> So what do you guys think. What would be a better choice for me.
> 
> V plow, or a wideout? I kinda like blizzards 810 also but theres no dealers around. My thought is, since we don't get heavy snows here, theres no big drifts, so a V wouldn't really help. But the guy I plow with puts his in a scoop to take the big windrows out of the large lots we do. I don't think a wideout with the wings out would have the same effeciency. But I like the fact that you can have a 10 foot plow....
> 
> What ya'll think??? Would a wideout be better for me because we don't get the big snow? Thoughts?


Go with the wideout. You will have good dealership support plus you have a 10 ft blade when you need it. I have talked to a few guys with them and they love them. better then their v plows. because they can directional in the scoop position.


----------



## LHK2

It's all in what kinda of properties you plow to what would be better, v or wideout. Someone should come out with a v-wideout. that would solve the decision problem. Hey listen up boss and blizzard.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

LHK2;519940 said:


> Someone should come out with a v-wideout. that would solve the decision problem. Hey listen up boss and blizzard.


that would sure be a costly plow


----------



## LHK2

Money is no object. everyone is a millionaire here, right?. lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;519941 said:


> that would sure be a costly plow


actually it wouldnt cost that much it would cost alot to fix thou. ahh man i barely know how to fix the issues i have with my pumps now think about one that has like 10 elbows coming off the valve block.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;519852 said:


> Well Kurt, I would think that a nice 9'2" Boss V with the wings would get you to a little over 11 feet. Much bigger than any blizzard or wide out. I think a V would look real nice on the front of your truck
> 
> Kevin, I dont know how you can keep up with a storm to where you can plow every half inch that falls. That isnt enough to worry about scraping yet. In your case Kevin, just grab a set of wings for your Meyer. It is a fairly new plow and the truck is fairly new, unless you plan on getting a new truck soon.


i was talking about ron i was saying he never lets his snow get that deep and by deep i mean 22+inchs


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;519682 said:


> it was seed i was just thinking that if we get a few warm weeks and it germinates then we get cold agian wont that hurt it.


I agree with Kurt. Even with a warm week or two it would not have much growth and it just die off. Also as previously said at best you will have patches of grass and patches of just plain mud. Please let us know how it turns out if you remember to.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt, I rember them planting LOL

Kevin, I need the Vee for the drive thurs 

But the Wide out would be nice for the larger accounts I get one of each


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey guys! went out and got another trimmer today! been out running around.

i would get the wideout! i think they are pretty sweet.:bluebounc would have loved to have one for my truck but just dont need it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

A trimmer?

Snow is not over yet


----------



## Burkartsplow

I cant just slip a 8 ft wide blade through a drive thru for first merit. i could see how the vee would work out well to that application. Everyone has a different use. but like was talking to ron today that we could run straight the rest of our lives and get by with no problem. But a V and a wideout on the fleet would also be nice. In the future I will have both. Most likely the a western with the ability to switch them in and out on what I would want to take that day on the same truck.


----------



## kc2006

Yea I don't do anything with drivethru's so that advantage of a V doesn't help me.

Heck anything with a drive thru here (banks, walgreens, rite aids) are all underbid bad so I'd probably never get them anyway. I know the guy that has almost all the walgreens in this area and he's getting 50 a walgreen and it takes alittle over an hour to do. No thanks.

It almost looks like a wide out is the way for me. Plus I like that I could really use that to benefit on drives. where as a V won't have an advantage on drives.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Vee would work for some of the drivers we doo


----------



## kc2006

Clappy! Sorry I didn't answer today, I was busy b9tching at someone on the other line.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

shawn what kinda of trimmer did u get and how much


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt it all good


We got white out and grounds cover i'm rolling


----------



## RhinoL&L

kevin- i got another stihl fs 90 i know its not the biggest but it sure is powerful! i paid 300 for it.

nothing on the ground here we have had periods of good snow on and off all day was going really good in the morning but still nothing sticking!

ron- i hope we get some more snow but times running out!


----------



## kc2006

Don't remind us that times running out 

This is weird. I'm actually not looking forward to spring yet. Normally I'm itching to get back out there by the end of January. But this is the first year I've plowed, so i think that's helped.

I'm enjoying sitting around, planning for spring.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;520176 said:


> kevin- i got another stihl fs 90 i know its not the biggest but it sure is powerful! i paid 300 for it.
> 
> nothing on the ground here we have had periods of good snow on and off all day was going really good in the morning but still nothing sticking!
> 
> ron- i hope we get some more snow but times running out!


u should of got the fs 100 its the same power as the 110 but a little lighter really its the best choice. with the 4 mix quiter still use the same amount of gas thou i think i neve really cared cause i basicly fill up everytime i trailer it. i am kinda nuts about that make sure its full and got string, thou for the record i dont like stick edgers i dont care if a walk behind takes up more space if u ever have an over grown edge ur arm at least wont fall off


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The FS90 is a good weedwacker. I have a new FS90R and an old FS85. They are very good trimmers and I will buy many, many more. I always edge all my lawns first with a walk behind edger. Then use the weedwacker the rest of the season. It is too much of a waste to edge an overgrown edge with a trimmer. 

Well I signed a few more landscape contracts todaypayup My wife was out running flyers and making contacts. Got a few calls out of it already too


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;520300 said:


> The FS90 is a good weedwacker. I have a new FS90R and an old FS85. They are very good trimmers and I will buy many, many more. I always edge all my lawns first with a walk behind edger. Then use the weedwacker the rest of the season. It is too much of a waste to edge an overgrown edge with a trimmer.
> 
> Well I signed a few more landscape contracts todaypayup My wife was out running flyers and making contacts. Got a few calls out of it already too


sweet..good job on gettin the contracts.

im lookin at a Stihl trimmer too...just got to save some money


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks Brock!!!:waving: These are only a few, def. need to sign more!!!! But it is Febuary and I am off to a decent start. Now just gotta find a decent day to get the trailer out and finish my winter maintenance on the equipment. 

Stihl is the way to go, IMO. I have a couple Echo things and Stihl just blows them out of the water. I will be phasing out the Echo in favor of Stihl. I have had my FS85 for 9 years now and never ever had any issues with it. They are worth every penny and well worth the investment. Plus they match my color scheme. Orange mowers(Scag) orange handhelds(Stihl), black landscape trailer and soon a dark blue truck:bluebounc


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sthil is the only way to go  Thats why I plow the dealer down here LOL

The FS 90 is a good unit, But sucks compair to the Old FS 110 I miss them


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

For sure Ron, the ole FS85's and old 110's were tough to beat machines. That is why I will never get rid of my 85. Kind of like a collector's item now, lol


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;520338 said:


> Sthil is the only way to go  Thats why I plow the dealer down here LOL
> 
> The FS 90 is a good unit, But sucks compair to the Old FS 110 I miss them


do you get a discount..lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Brock to tell you the truth

I plow it, and rack up the bill, and we trade plowing for Sthil Stuff


----------



## Young Pup

Ron, I see you made it through this salt event. Did you back into anything tonight? roflmao
I am all loaded and will get out later on. Just throwing salt tonight though.


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;520405 said:


> Brock to tell you the truth
> 
> I plow it, and rack up the bill, and we trade plowing for Sthil Stuff


man must be nice...hmm ill come do the sidewalks if i get a trimmer..lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP yea Made it LOL


Mike S called me said you guys are Ice over bad, the wost he has ever seen


----------



## Young Pup

I am talking to you right now.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I know


----------



## Young Pup

I am outta here Roads are icy and a crap load of accidents earlier. Looks to be active with wintry weather this week. But we shall see what happens with these potential weather makers.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep I'll be out in a few hours too


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well Dad Just called me!! Were rolling, every one is out pushing so i'm headed out too 

Were see every one in the Morning when I get back, be safe out there:salute:

O and yea I love itpayup


----------



## Mike S

Burkartsplow;519778 said:


> Oh she is doing great. Come spring time going to beef her up a little and give her some tlc for all the hard work she put in this winter. Hauling that salt around all winter. she needs a break...


:waving: You mean like this?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tom i have an fs85 too thou it kinda just rides aroundwith me i hardly use it its way past its hrs of service it still runs thou couple primes full choke and a couple of pulls and ur good to go


----------



## born2farm

well i woke up to a good 1.5. i guess takin the plow pff helped


----------



## RhinoL&L

just got back in from throwing salt! it was iced over pretty bad... now if only we could have gotten that 2in of snow oh well ill take what i can get!

i really like my fs90's they work great for me. 

is that your truck mike?


----------



## stcroixjoe

woke up to about 1/2 '' of snow oh well.......... winter isn't over yet!


----------



## f250man

We got a 1 1/2 here just not enough to go out and push yet. I'm sure there salting thou.


----------



## fordmstng66

I got into Hudson and there was at least 3 inches of snow on the ground. I need to move from willowick.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Mike S;520594 said:


> :waving: You mean like this?


Yeah that looks good to me. how many inch lift do you have on her.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just got in

We push the snow off every thing, and Dumped the salt!

Going to rest up and see if it melts here after bit


----------



## Mike S

RhinoL&L;520617 said:


> just got back in from throwing salt! it was iced over pretty bad... now if only we could have gotten that 2in of snow oh well ill take what i can get!
> 
> i really like my fs90's they work great for me.
> 
> is that your truck mike?


Thats my truck!


----------



## Mike S

Burkartsplow;520646 said:


> Yeah that looks good to me. how many inch lift do you have on her.


3 inch body, 4inch on the front suspension, and 7inches on the back. It does not have just one lift kit system on it. DO NOT use a complete lift kit system like a 6 inch suspension lift kit made by some body! Those systems are not ment for what we are doing, LOTS of sag in the suspension. If you want I will pm you exactly what I have in it?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mike, that truck is beautiful!!!!!!!! Good job on that truck. I always like a nice blue lifted Chevy. 

Wow sounds like the snow went south this time. I am not even remotely going to put my plow on anytime here soon. Maybe next season now, lol. Not doing didly squat here. Oh well, that is ok, gives me more time to work on getting more landscaping contracts ready to gopayup


----------



## Mike S

Sydenstricker Landscaping;520755 said:


> Mike, that truck is beautiful!!!!!!!! Good job on that truck. I always like a nice blue lifted Chevy.
> 
> Wow sounds like the snow went south this time. I am not even remotely going to put my plow on anytime here soon. Maybe next season now, lol. Not doing didly squat here. Oh well, that is ok, gives me more time to work on getting more landscaping contracts ready to gopayup


Thanks! Ive really worked hard on my truck to get it the way I wanted it! I dumped about 6 loads on the salt dogg last night! Not bad for not counting on anything to come out of that storm!


----------



## f250man

Well guys just got in here in the N.E corner and plowed about 4 1/2" it was all south of State Rt 20. Started at 8 this morning and just got in. At least I got to do half of my route. 

Tom sorry to hear that you didnt get to plow the strip mall it would have been fun with all those cars. :waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Mike S;520721 said:


> 3 inch body, 4inch on the front suspension, and 7inches on the back. It does not have just one lift kit system on it. DO NOT use a complete lift kit system like a 6 inch suspension lift kit made by some body! Those systems are not ment for what we are doing, LOTS of sag in the suspension. If you want I will pm you exactly what I have in it?


yeah pm me what you all have on it. i need some ideas from someone that has the same setup so I dont waste my time and money.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im ready to roll in the morning now


----------



## Young Pup

I salted everything this morning here too. Going to put fuel in the truck for tonights event. I saw 2 stations at lunch and one said 1-1.5 and the other said 1-2. I say 1-3 for here and 2-4 south of Chillicothe to Cincy to the Dayton area. jmo but I can at least try to do better than the meterologists around here.


----------



## FFD133

Anyone near the Cincinnati area that knows who sells bulk salt, please let us know asap. Everyone in Indy is out and we are willing to travel for salt. Thanks.


----------



## kc2006

I'm tired! We went out today. Only had 1" to 1.5" here. I was up till midnight, just couldnt get to sleep, then got up at 3 and went out. I don't want to go to sleep now though, I'll never get to sleep tonight.

I hear we're supposed to get some snow friday yay! It's not over yet Ron! 

Who wants to come revise my contracts and type up spring letters for customers for me? I played the mega millions so I can pay you after I win  hahaha

BTW Ron, sorry I didn't get a hold of you, I had no phone service in minerva today. My buddy drove, he wanted to scrap that stuff and get back home so we didn't stop to eat. I did however buy some lottery tickets at the one gas station there, all winners! Thanks minerva! payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Glade you had fun coming to by Big town LOL


----------



## Mike S

FFD133;520908 said:


> Anyone near the Cincinnati area that knows who sells bulk salt, please let us know asap. Everyone in Indy is out and we are willing to travel for salt. Thanks.


Ive hear somone outside of dayton might but they will be cleaned out by tomorrow!


----------



## Clapper&Company

If any one needs Bagged salt, I can hook u up with all the bag you need!

Mike sorry I couldnt get you 25ton, I could get you 10 forsure I bet :

Send me a PM if you need bagg


----------



## kc2006

clap, the guy i plow with might need some. He's trying to talk his source into ordering more but they aren't sure yet. 

Yea your big town is wicked. I have a bunch of stuff I need to bring to that scrap yard, I've got tons of batteries, a few transmissions, alternators, some aluminum rims. I'll be rich like you!


----------



## kc2006

Oh and clap, I finally got to talk to my brother. I emailed him your email address, he should be getting a hold of you soon.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt, LOL

Yea, My town is huge I know 

Let me known if you need some, I got the hook up!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good Deal, LOL spring will be here soon


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No snow here still, but was out hitting it as far as landscaping is concerned. Got a few more quotes to write up, a few phone calls to make tomorrow and then a few more quotes and contracts to go!!!! Im glad it isnt snowing, gives me more time to do spring stuff instead. Put more flyers around too. Went out to my dad's and he had a good 4 inches in the driveway. Sucked though that I did not have my truck. But my landscape stuff is in his garage. I figured what the heck, it is light fluffy lake effect, use the back pack!!!! So I pulled it out and moved the snow that way. I looked like a snowman afterwards but the drive was clean And I didnt have to waste any gas in my truck to do it either. You guys go ahead and keep all the snow, it is giving me time to do lawn stuff.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Were keep the snow 


But I started slowly working on landscape stuff


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It seems like everytime you go to work on landscape stuff, you get snow, lol. But yeah, you can have the snow though. Give me two inches every once in a while, just so I have a little something billable, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Going to be a very good year for me this year.

Buying that new spreader is the best thing I did all year, and it even payed for its self already


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i had a jump on mowing stuff then with these dang trucks screwin around lastnight the 96 quit on the way to take it to my couzin. we just had a new gas tank put on it. it smoked 2 fuses in a couple miles ended up towing it back to the shop with my truck like 6 or 7 miles lastnight was a long night. they got it running again thou so will see. i had an eye dr appt today to doctor thinks my perrifreal vision in my left eye is screwd up i told him it was the test not my eye. but so now i have to get more tests grr


----------



## Young Pup

What's going on guys? Got ready for whatever comes our way tonight and in the am. Looks like I will be calling around for some salt too. Ron, I saw your post about salt too. What did you do, go sweep the lots and re bag it? lol:waving:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

hows it going brent, you didn't hook up your plow did you?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;521153 said:


> hows it going brent, you didn't hook up your plow did you?


nope i did not. Maybe if i buy a different truck it will snow for sure. then i will have to use one of your 4 wheelers haha


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;521184 said:


> nope i did not. Maybe if i buy a different truck it will snow for sure. then i will have to use one of your 4 wheelers haha


which on you want  work anything out with that truck yet?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;521188 said:


> which on you want  work anything out with that truck yet?


haha any of them might be a cold ride to lima though.

I will find out tomorrow from raabes on that one. It sure is a nice truck


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;521190 said:


> haha any of them might be a cold ride to lima though.
> 
> I will find out tomorrow from raabes on that one. It sure is a nice truck


you just going to trade your truck in then? if it was an extended cab i would take it off your hands but i don't think i could do a regular cab


----------



## RhinoL&L

well im all loaded up and ready to roll now if we could only get that magic number 2 in. tonight for me at least i would be out of salt if it wasnt for JP!!!:waving: 

i just hope we get a plow out of whatever we get tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;521193 said:


> you just going to trade your truck in then? if it was an extended cab i would take it off your hands but i don't think i could do a regular cab


yea if they give me what i want for it i will trade it in and have a crew cab sitting in the driveway


----------



## Snow-Kid

RhinoL&L;521196 said:


> well im all loaded up and ready to roll now if we could only get that magic number 2 in. tonight for me at least i would be out of salt if it wasnt for JP!!!:waving:
> 
> i just hope we get a plow out of whatever we get tonight and tomorrow.


hope you get a plow out of it. Be careful out there


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;521201 said:


> yea if they give me what i want for it i will trade it in and have a crew cab sitting in the driveway


you sure you don't want some 4-wheelers in your driveway instead? lol I tried to trade for our ffa's plow today but didn't happen, tried to trade a v blade that my brother made with his winch and mounting for their 8' western, he said that the truck and plow they got for 1500 but he wouldn't let the plow go for my offer of 500. If I don't buy my grandma's truck, i'll be a bigger one and buy that plow cheap to put on it, if i buy a ford the mount would most likely be close enough to modify to make work but who knows what i'll do


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;521206 said:


> you sure you don't want some 4-wheelers in your driveway instead? lol I tried to trade for our ffa's plow today but didn't happen, tried to trade a v blade that my brother made with his winch and mounting for their 8' western, he said that the truck and plow they got for 1500 but he wouldn't let the plow go for my offer of 500. If I don't buy my grandma's truck, i'll be a bigger one and buy that plow cheap to put on it, if i buy a ford the mount would most likely be close enough to modify to make work but who knows what i'll do


With the lack of snow we have had so far this winter keep a look out this spring for some nice plow trucks on car lots around. That is how i go my first plow truck. It was a 01 f250 with a boss strait blade got a heck of a deal on it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;521212 said:


> With the lack of snow we have had so far this winter keep a look out this spring for some nice plow trucks on car lots around. That is how i go my first plow truck. It was a 01 f250 with a boss strait blade got a heck of a deal on it.


if i find one with a plow, my parents will think that i want it just because it has a plow, honestly i'd like to have one that hasn't been plowed with which isn't the case


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;521217 said:


> if i find one with a plow, my parents will think that i want it just because it has a plow, honestly i'd like to have one that hasn't been plowed with which isn't the case


you will find a truck just watch the internet and different car lots like kerns and magnam truck for some good buys


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

well if u buy a used one and its got all new front end componets then ur good to go. plowing just puts a ton of hrs on not so much miles. we get all r miles draggin the trailer around the other months. sometimes i would really hate to be a work truck it cant be a fun job


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;521223 said:


> you will find a truck just watch the internet and different car lots like kerns and magnam truck for some good buys


we know too much about magnam so i most likely won't get one from there...can you tell we are too picky? The guy that buys trucks for them used to buy for notts and he buys cars/trucks that have been wrecked or damaged because their cheaper...we know because we detailed a lot of cars like that..is kerns in van wert?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;521228 said:


> we know too much about magnam so i most likely won't get one from there...can you tell we are too picky? The guy that buys trucks for them used to buy for notts and he buys cars/trucks that have been wrecked or damaged because their cheaper...we know because we detailed a lot of cars like that..is kerns in van wert?


no kerns is in celina they are a big ford superduty dealer. I went down there friday and they had probably 20 to 30 superdutys on there lot.


----------



## Snow-Kid

KGRlandscapeing;521227 said:


> well if u buy a used one and its got all new front end componets then ur good to go. plowing just puts a ton of hrs on not so much miles. we get all r miles draggin the trailer around the other months. sometimes i would really hate to be a work truck it cant be a fun job


hea you are right if you get one with new front end parts it will save you money in the future with repairs. I would also hate to be a work truck.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;521231 said:


> no kerns is in celina they are a big ford superduty dealer. I went down there friday and they had probably 20 to 30 superdutys on there lot.


i'll have to do a search and check the website, i went by tom ahls today and renike to see if there is any used ones but nothing good, i'm thinking about going to van wert tomorrow or thursday to look and get an ice cream cake for my bday so i might look at the dealers in van wert


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas how is everyone been busy here with classes and pound out bids. We got a dusting and a covering of a 1/2 inch.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;521234 said:


> i'll have to do a search and check the website, i went by tom ahls today and renike to see if there is any used ones but nothing good, i'm thinking about going to van wert tomorrow or thursday to look and get an ice cream cake for my bday so i might look at the dealers in van wert


yea check statewide out they are in van wert on the west side of town don't know what they have. Are you looking for a gasser or a diesel?


----------



## Snow-Kid

WALKERS;521236 said:


> Hey felas how is everyone been busy here with classes and pound out bids. We got a dusting and a covering of a 1/2 inch.


lucky you it has just been spitting snow all day here just enough to cover the windshield of my truck


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;521238 said:


> yea check statewide out they are in van wert on the west side of town don't know what they have. Are you looking for a gasser or a diesel?


i'm leaning towards a gasser because fuel is 50 cents cheaper and diesel cost more to buy(over 8k on a new truck) but diesels last forever...but for what i need it for a gasser would be fine for me, i found one on kerns site but its a 03 with 133,000 miles for 22k and its a gasser, little over priced in my opionion


----------



## WALKERS

We did a little salting and that was all.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;521241 said:


> i'm leaning towards a gasser because fuel is 50 cents cheaper and diesel cost more to buy(over 8k on a new truck) but diesels last forever...but for what i need it for a gasser would be fine for me, i found one on kerns site but its a 03 with 133,000 miles for 22k and its a gasser, little over priced in my opionion


yea you just have to look around my 01 had the 5.4 in it and it had 70,000 miles when i got it and i think i paid 17,000 for it and that was a supercab


----------



## Snow-Kid

WALKERS;521244 said:


> We did a little salting and that was all.


are you expecting any more tonight into tomorrow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;521247 said:


> yea you just have to look around my 01 had the 5.4 in it and it had 70,000 miles when i got it and i think i paid 17,000 for it and that was a supercab


kerns has 72 used holly crap...i'm looking for 03-? extended cab short bed f250 or 350 and would like to find a red one but if i find a decent one than color won't matter too much, i have all year to find a truck that i like so i'll just keep looking untill i find the perfect truck for me


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;521254 said:


> kerns has 72 used holly crap...i'm looking for 03-? extended cab short bed f250 or 350 and would like to find a red one but if i find a decent one than color won't matter too much, i have all year to find a truck that i like so i'll just keep looking untill i find the perfect truck for me


yea it took me 5 months to find my 01 and 3 months to find my 06


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I may have enough to go out and do something in the am. Most of the snow is east of me, so I will only be able to plow part of my route. But that is ok I guess. Better than nothing.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Sydenstricker Landscaping;521260 said:


> Well I may have enough to go out and do something in the am. Most of the snow is east of me, so I will only be able to plow part of my route. But that is ok I guess. Better than nothing.


atleast you will make a little money. I don't think we will get any thing were i live looks to be going south of us and no lake effect


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya its probably going to take a while to find one for me considering i'm so picky and seeing used 3/4 tons around are very seldom


----------



## WALKERS

Tonight: Snow showers likely, mainly after 3am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20. West wind between 6 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Wednesday: Periods of snow showers, mainly before 8am. High near 28. Light wind becoming northwest between 11 and 14 mph. Winds could gust as high as 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 

Wednesday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 11. North wind around 8 mph. 

Thursday: A slight chance of snow after 2pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 29. Wind chill values as low as -1. East wind around 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Thursday Night: A chance of snow, mixing with freezing rain after 4am. Cloudy, with a low around 23. East wind around 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible. 

Friday: Snow, freezing rain and sleet likely, mainly before 8am. Cloudy, with a high near 35. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;521262 said:


> atleast you will make a little money. I don't think we will get any thing were i live looks to be going south of us and no lake effect


they were calling for an inch for us though, not counting on it though


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah it does take a long time to find just the right truck. especially if you hav ea budget. i looked for prob 4 months or so. just keep checking around. 

havent looked outside yet but i doint think we have anything here.


----------



## RhinoL&L

josh, sounds like you guys might get to do alittle work down there this week. hope you get enough to go plow.

what kind of classes are you taking? landscaping?


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea it would be nice to get a quick 2 incher but i don't think that will happen looks to be going to the south maybe thursday or friday


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah the lake effect is what fills my pockets every winter. If it wasnt for that, I would be screwed and prolly not do the whole plowing thing.

Josh, sounds like you guys are gonna have something to plow!!! Good for you bud!! That puts a little change in the ole wallet

I looked from July till December 06 to find the right truck. I could only get approved for so much (my credit is shiat) so I was looking at 1500's for a bit. But man those half tons are way over priced Some of them are almost twice what a good 3/4 ton runs. So then it came down to a 00 F250 SD ext cab with the 5.4 and 120k miles for 12 grand. It had a Meyer mount but no plow. Then I came across my current truck, 00 Silverado 2500 reg cab 6.0 with 85,000 miles and a full plow for 11 grand. Well I talked the guys down to 10,500 out the door included tax and everything. I coulda used the ext cab for my kids, but I would have had to invested more $$$ into that Ford to get it snow ready than my Chevy and it had more miles


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;521281 said:


> yea it would be nice to get a quick 2 incher but i don't think that will happen looks to be going to the south maybe thursday or friday


accuweather is calling for some good plowable snow thursday night/friday, maybe it will snow for my birthday  get a little more payup


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;521270 said:


> yeah it does take a long time to find just the right truck. especially if you hav ea budget. i looked for prob 4 months or so. just keep checking around.
> 
> havent looked outside yet but i doint think we have anything here.


It had better start making that turn if we are going to get what they were calling for here.

Josh looks like you guys could be in a sweet spot down there.


----------



## WALKERS

RhinoL&L;521279 said:


> josh, sounds like you guys might get to do alittle work down there this week. hope you get enough to go plow.
> 
> what kind of classes are you taking? landscaping?


Taking advanced classes on Lighting, Irrigation, pondless waterfalls and ponds
Well will see what happens on the snow I have another class Friday morning. .


----------



## Snow-Kid

well talk to you all later going to see what is on tv and maybe do my invoices from last plow.


----------



## kashman

WALKERS;521296 said:


> Taking advanced classes on Lighting, Irrigation, pondless waterfalls and ponds
> Well will see what happens on the snow I have another class Friday morning. .


hows the classes going i hated school but cant get enough of what i love . I also take every class evaluable 2 me on landscaping


----------



## Mike S

My load of liquid calcium comes tomorrow!!!!!!! Cant wait to put it down on a large scale for once. I hope I can make some payup


----------



## kashman

Elwer Lawn Care;521265 said:


> ya its probably going to take a while to find one for me considering i'm so picky and seeing used 3/4 tons around are very seldom


find one you can afford 2 pay cash for its the only way 2 go .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

kashman;521310 said:


> find one you can afford 2 pay cash for its the only way 2 go .


after mowing season this year i should have alot to put forth into one, but if i have to get a loan i will as long as it isn't more than i could pay off in a year.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike sounds good



JP no I didnt mine my Lots LOL

I'm just got a sweet spot and theres no way were running out


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn, looks like this is going to be Rush hour snow for us. I just love them to death. NOT. Well, it is bed time for bonzo. Here's to waking up to some snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, I hate those rush hour snows. They can kiss my a$$!!!!!!!!!!! It is snowing good here now, so I will be for sure going out in the am.

woohoo!!!!!!!! lake effect snow advisory, 3-6" expected tonite, yeehaww!!!!!!


----------



## Mike S

Snow in Cincy yet? Just got up to get things moving and get every thing ready.


----------



## born2farm

well i woke up with only a half inch on the ground. they are only callin for another 1/2 at best..o well i will see i guess.


----------



## RhinoL&L

just getting in from salting. still snowing here thou, right now we prob hav ehalf inch on the ground and they are only calling for an inch or so. oh well at least we got to go out!:bluebounc


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shaw you going to salt at lunch too?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;521539 said:


> Shaw you going to salt at lunch too?


Hey ron what are you doing


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

it says aaron said something at 10 but its only 9 hmm what the heck now its right


----------



## Clapper&Company

Burkartsplow;521591 said:


> Hey ron what are you doing


Nothiong you?


----------



## f250man

Heres what Im getting ready for today need to weld in some new sector sleeves. 


Lake Effect Snow Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
340 AM EST WED FEB 20 2008

OHZ012-089-PAZ001-002-201645-
/O.EXT.KCLE.LE.Y.0004.000000T0000Z-080221T0000Z/
LAKE-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO
340 AM EST WED FEB 20 2008

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY NOW IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST THIS
EVENING...

THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY IS NOW IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST
THIS EVENING.

BANDS OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL CONTINUE TODAY. VISIBILITIES WITH
THE STRONGER BANDS WILL BE LESS THAN ONE HALF MILES AT TIMES WITH
ACCUMULATION RATES OF AN INCH PER HOUR POSSIBLE. WINDS ARE
EXPECTED TO BRIEFLY BECOME SOUTHWESTERLY LATER THIS MORNING WHICH
MAY CAUSE A LULL IN THE ACTIVITY FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS.
HOWEVER...AN UPPER LEVEL DISTURBANCE WILL MOVE ACROSS THE AREA
THIS AFTERNOON. THE LAKE EFFECT ACTIVITY WILL PICK UP AS THIS
FEATURE APPROACHES. WINDS WILL BECOME NORTHWESTERLY AS WELL AND
THIS WILL HELP PUSH THE BANDS FURTHER INLAND THEN THEY HAVE BEEN
RECENTLY. DAYTIME ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 5 INCHES CAN BE EXPECTED.
WEST TO SOUTHWEST WINDS GUSTING TO MORE THAN 20 MPH WILL CAUSE
SOME BLOWING AND DRIFTING AS WELL.

IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW
IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL
BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN
ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO
AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES


----------



## Burkartsplow

Not a whole lot. Sitting here watching it spit outside. I dont think kevin knows how to tell time. Im tired. Went and salted this morning just in case and now they are saying 1-2", but that is not going to happen. so the salt should take care of anything that comes down this morning. All i know it is cold out there. im bored. need some snow to push to make me feel like i am not a lazy bum.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

guys how many cuts do u base ur mowing contracts on? theres 31 weeks i think between april first and october 31 but mean with these screw winters it dosent snow till the december something and the leaves dont drop till late.


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;521642 said:


> guys how many cuts do u base ur mowing contracts on? theres 31 weeks i think between april first and october 31 but mean with these screw winters it dosent snow till the december something and the leaves dont drop till late.


I do mine on 35 cuts. seems to work out well.


----------



## Burkartsplow

why are we talking about landscaping and cutting grass on here. We have plenty of time for snow this season. lets talk grass in a month in a half when we have to start thinking about cutting it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;521665 said:


> why are we talking about landscaping and cutting grass on here. We have plenty of time for snow this season. lets talk grass in a month in a half when we have to start thinking about cutting it.


well i gotta know how to charge for it then i can rest peacefully while i wait for my 3 ft of snow i want.


----------



## kc2006

I go 32, start in mid april, go till mid november. With final cleanups happening whenever after that.

Contracts are just papers with words that mean nothing to be people around here. Almost a waste of time. They still don't pay on time and still just up and cancel without any written notice. I hate this area.


----------



## Young Pup

Hey all just checking in We have a good 3 inches here. Salt is running real low. Ron, if you see this, my cell phone is dead. I am getting ready to go out. How much salt can you get? I know of at least of 3 people here that need some? Bag salt that is? Text me later on and hopefully the phone will be fully charged. Still snowing here and it looks to be for awhile. 

SHAWN IF YOU SEE THIS MAKE CALLS AFTER SCHOOL FOR SALT . Bps is out adn will not be getting any more in, lesco still on the waiting list and it might be next MON. Kurtz brothers is out .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Plowed everything today, some things twice. Got lake effect bands that are just rolling in small areas, dropping a few inches and leaving. Snowing good here now. Prolly gonna run back out later, after the psycho lunch rush,lol


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;521709 said:


> Plowed everything today, some things twice. Got lake effect bands that are just rolling in small areas, dropping a few inches and leaving. Snowing good here now. Prolly gonna run back out later, after the psycho lunch rush,lol


That is a good thing, looks like i will have some work for later.payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP I got the salt i'll get with u on it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep Ron has the salt. He went out and swept and bagged the salt off of his lots, LOL Gave him an excuse to fire up his Stihl kombi unit


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;521817 said:


> Yep Ron has the salt. He went out and swept and bagged the salt off of his lots, LOL Gave him an excuse to fire up his Stihl kombi unit


u think with all the money he made putting it down he could pay somebody to rebag it for him. then with all the money he makes selling it he can buy me a nice lawn mower


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom that was funny about 3 pages ago when it was said LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;521826 said:


> Tom that was funny about 3 pages ago when it was said LOL


ronnie u have to excuse him hes just a couple pages slow


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL i hear that


----------



## kc2006

Hey ron, you see that f550 at the ford joint there in town? Has the orange plow on it. What kind of plow is that? My buddy and i stopped to look at that thing. I think the ski's on it weigh more then my whole plow does.


----------



## Clapper&Company

its a sweet setup I will get pics for u

The plow is Roadway Mec. Plow Built right here in Minerva Ohio LOL


----------



## kc2006

That thing is super beefy! RON WANTS A FORD RON WANTS A FORD!!!!!! HAHA!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, I wouldnt mine a ford I dont think, there better looking then the new chevys


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;521941 said:


> LOL, I wouldnt mine a ford I dont think, there better looking then the new chevys


darn right the new chevys r ugly


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will second that the new Chevy's are ass ugly. The GMC's arent too bad though. It will be a toss up between a Ford or a GMC when it comes new truck time for me.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom same thing here


----------



## fordmstng66

I have the NBS Silverado, and the style is still growing on me. It needs some fender flares to help it. The Fords were just way out of reach for my budget. It is a real nice riding truck for it being a 2500HD.


----------



## LHK2

We will be ordering a gmc c5500 next week here. need to replace old yeller.


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom stick with your Chevy you an't man enough for a real Truck a Ford that is.  :waving:


----------



## kc2006

Only way I'd do a new chevy is if it's a dump. They look like little semi's then I think. Other wise, they're ugly as sin. The wheel openings are way too tall on those things, and the flares are just boxy looking.

Won't matter though. I'm getting a 95 ford landscape dump  UH OH! Ron wouldn't you like to know about this deal?!??! A wideout or V is gunna look good on this truck!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I would LOL



Kurt Call me ASAP!!!!


----------



## f250man

Leave him alone you stalker.


----------



## Clapper&Company

blah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blahblah blah blah


----------



## clark lawn

does anyone on here run tri axle dumps? Im thinking about trying to get into that and just looking for some info.


----------



## f250man

What Tom I dont understand.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL steve lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;522012 said:


> Only way I'd do a new chevy is if it's a dump. They look like little semi's then I think. Other wise, they're ugly as sin. The wheel openings are way too tall on those things, and the flares are just boxy looking.
> 
> Won't matter though. I'm getting a 95 ford landscape dump  UH OH! Ron wouldn't you like to know about this deal?!??! A wideout or V is gunna look good on this truck!


kurt what u gonna do with ur powerstroke?


----------



## kc2006

Probably going to keep it for a personal ride/back up truck. Can't beat it, I get 20mpg with it. Just needs some body work done. 

I'll call u in a bit Ron, on the phone with a buddy of mine.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well here you guys go....http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F0%252F15%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZNxmk788MNUS/transport.swf
....


----------



## willofalltrades

My little weather thingy on my start-up page tells me snow? Think we will get out tonight?


----------



## WALKERS

Let me start off with I HATE RESIDENTIAL DRIVES. Now that I got that out had a good day over all got 3 to 4 I guess. Took out a huge DIVOT on one of my condos. They JACKED up my cost on salt per ton. It was $60 a ton now its $100.00. Supply and Demand they cut off everyone down on the river were it comes in at off the barges. They are only given it to the highway and municipal crews. Now that I got that off my chest How is everyone.:salute::waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow

I found a nice ford 350 on ebay it is a 92 but it comes with a 9 ft fisher and a quality v box on the flat bed for 4500. Has 120K on it, but it looks solid and would be a great truck I think in the winter time. Put it on a one big job adn then have it just drive around and salt the rest on the route. It would pay for itself in one good 6" storm. to bad the thing is in CT./ Someone is going to get a deal on it. But I would like a chevy 4500 or 5500 dump. those are beasts. look tough.going to have to salt in the morning. hey steve how much did you get today.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;522182 said:


> Let me start off with I HATE RESIDENTIAL DRIVES. Now that I got that out had a good day over all got 3 to 4 I guess. Took out a huge DIVOT on one of my condos. They JACKED up my cost on salt per ton. It was $60 a ton now its $100.00. Supply and Demand they cut off everyone down on the river were it comes in at off the barges. They are only given it to the highway and municipal crews. Now that I got that off my chest How is everyone.:salute::waving:


Me to Josh, I slid my truck into a freaking tree. I would say 1500 to 2000 in damages. Going to get up in the am to get a estimate. Residentials are on my short list for next year. More commercial and definitely a lot less Residentials,


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

willofalltrades;522119 said:


> My little weather thingy on my start-up page tells me snow? Think we will get out tonight?


its kinda snowing now here


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;522194 said:


> Me to Josh, I slid my truck into a freaking tree. I would say 1500 to 2000 in damages. Going to get up in the am to get a estimate. Residentials are on my short list for next year. More commercial and definitely a lot less Residentials,


i dont like resis either! LOL i do like doing commercials though!:bluebounc i need to get a big commercial lot. i will keep the resis though and maybe i can get my helper to run the quad and do those while i do the comm. stuff!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;522234 said:


> i dont like resis either! LOL i do like doing commercials though!:bluebounc i need to get a big commercial lot. i will keep the resis though and maybe i can get my helper to run the quad and do those while i do the comm. stuff!


Hey I have some resi that I will sub contract to you. lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

looks like they are calling for a chance of some good snow friday, heard possibly up to 3-4" but i'll have to wait to see, had less than an inch today


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;522257 said:


> looks like they are calling for a chance of some good snow friday, heard possibly up to 3-4" but i'll have to wait to see, had less than an inch today


hey travis were you out plowing today?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;522284 said:


> hey travis were you out plowing today?


sure was, just did my grandma's though, by the time i got home from school my bro already had ours down. did you go out at all or even hook up the plow


----------



## Snow-Kid

didn't even hook my plow up I was gone working on my building all day


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;522301 said:


> didn't even hook my plow up I was gone working on my building all day


thats why it snowed then! did you make your shop big enough to pull the truck your looking at with plow on?


----------



## Treedoc32

Anyone have a poly salt dogg in the columubs area?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike S dose


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;522313 said:


> thats why it snowed then! did you make your shop big enough to pull the truck your looking at with plow on?


oh yea i can. if i get that truck it is only like 4 or 5 feet longer than mine so that puts it around 25 or so feet with a 40 foot building it will be plenty big


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;522320 said:


> oh yea i can. if i get that truck it is only like 4 or 5 feet longer than mine so that puts it around 25 or so feet with a 40 foot building it will be plenty big


you might have plently of room now, but give it a few years and it will be too small.

I'm taking off for the night, later guys.


----------



## Treedoc32

Mike s? I'm thinking about purchasing one, but I want to see one up close.


----------



## Snow-Kid

talk to you later travis


----------



## f250man

Burkartsplow;522184 said:


> I found a nice ford 350 on ebay it is a 92 but it comes with a 9 ft fisher and a quality v box on the flat bed for 4500. Has 120K on it, but it looks solid and would be a great truck I think in the winter time. Put it on a one big job adn then have it just drive around and salt the rest on the route. It would pay for itself in one good 6" storm. to bad the thing is in CT./ Someone is going to get a deal on it. But I would like a chevy 4500 or 5500 dump. those are beasts. look tough.going to have to salt in the morning. hey steve how much did you get today.


We got about 3" over night yesterday and all the snow they called for yesterday we did not get any new snow. Maybe later today and tomorrow.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

there saying maybe tomorrow morning but that little storm looks to far out to be here by early am itwould be a rush hour one at the earlyist


----------



## RhinoL&L

we are going to be put into a winter weather advisory later today. not sure what they arte calling for around here yet thou.

we propbably ended up with 4in or so here... i measured my sidewalk and it was at 5in and still snowing but it could have drifted there.


----------



## stcroixjoe

ron it looks like you gonna get most of the snow again


----------



## f250man

Joe looks like Ron is going to get a mixed bag of weather snow then freezing rain and sleet then back to snow. Have fun with that there Ron. :waving:


----------



## born2farm

well they are callin for 4-6in for me with sleet and rain. its hard to say what were goin to get.


Is it against the law in ohio to put flyers in peoples doors?


----------



## Burkartsplow

*nope*



born2farm;522555 said:


> well they are callin for 4-6in for me with sleet and rain. its hard to say what were goin to get.
> 
> Is it against the law in ohio to put flyers in peoples doors?


Nope. just not in the mail boxes


----------



## Clapper&Company

Joe & Steve


Yep it looks like i'm going to be busy LOL


----------



## Mike S

Treedoc32;522327 said:


> Mike s? I'm thinking about purchasing one, but I want to see one up close.


I sent you a pm and sure I will let you see it! If you want to see it action thats not a problem either!


----------



## Mike S

Ron what up?


----------



## kc2006

I woke up to sunny weather today. I tell ya, there's nothing worse then waking up to a beautiful day. WTF!

I don't think we're going to get anything tomorrow but a dusting. But Ronald Clap-donald keeps telling me we're gunna get hit.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike S;522693 said:


> Ron what up?


Nothing Mike, Getting ready for the big storm!



kc2006;522697 said:


> I woke up to sunny weather today. I tell ya, there's nothing worse then waking up to a beautiful day. WTF!
> 
> I don't think we're going to get anything tomorrow but a dusting. But Ronald Clap-donald keeps telling me we're gunna get hit.


I'm telling you were going to get hit!


----------



## Mike S

sweet! I put some pics of some snow pushing on the equip page! I need to get motivated to go out and get things ready. I got done around 11:00 last night nice storm!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sweet, were working on a salt deal right now  Were going to be the only one in town with salt soon LOL


----------



## Mike S

I know tim sold all of his salt so im in trouble!!!!!! SALT HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ten ton will keep me alive! Anybody got some to spare?


----------



## kc2006

bulk is everywhere up here. drive 3 hours to youngstown and get some


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont know what we are supposed to get out of this storm either. They just said "shovelable amounts" Well hell an inch is shovelable, lol. Gonna take the blade off the truck today, got a little running around to do. Gotta jack up the back of my trailer and take the back two tires off. They are balder than crap. Anyone know of a decent trailer tire brand that lasts a little while?


----------



## Mike S

kc2006;522777 said:


> bulk is everywhere up here. drive 3 hours to youngstown and get some


 WHere? I wil drive!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike, take a chill pill LOL

It will be ok


----------



## Young Pup

Ron, did you get my message?


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP yea, I did


I will know here anytime about my salt order.... Were hoping on 20-30 Skids


----------



## kc2006

Look a few pages back, Clark Lawn or Metzinger listed the name and number of the place. mason materials or something like that.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;522910 said:


> JP yea, I did
> 
> I will know here anytime about my salt order.... Were hoping on 20-30 Skids


Cool. 20 to 30 skids?????????????????


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep

20 - 30 Skids of salt 
*or *
20-30 ton of salt 
*or*
800 - 1200 50# Bags LOL

Give me a call


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;522928 said:


> Yep
> 
> 20 - 30 Skids of salt
> *or *
> 20-30 ton of salt
> *or*
> 800 - 1200 50# Bags LOL
> 
> Give me a call


I will call you in a few both phones are in the truck.

JP


----------



## clark lawn

kc2006;522912 said:


> Look a few pages back, Clark Lawn or Metzinger listed the name and number of the place. mason materials or something like that.


M&M, ACME and R&J are out dont think they are able to get any more either.


----------



## kc2006

dizzamn. Talked to the guy I sub for, he bought the last 3 skids at agland today. They ordered more but won't have it until Thursday or friday of next week. Agland wasn't even going to get more, he had to talk them into it.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;522778 said:


> I dont know what we are supposed to get out of this storm either. They just said "shovelable amounts" Well hell an inch is shovelable, lol. Gonna take the blade off the truck today, got a little running around to do. Gotta jack up the back of my trailer and take the back two tires off. They are balder than crap. Anyone know of a decent trailer tire brand that lasts a little while?


Might be a little late. There is a place called Tire Depot on Ben Hur Ave. in willoughby by the old Pontiac dealer. They have good prices on tires.


----------



## kc2006

Blah. I just got done updating contracts and typing out the spring news letter.  I'm kinda sad now. I won't get equipment out for a few weeks though so that makes it alittle better.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have heard of tire depot on ben hur. I got the tires for my truck there, and let me say the tires suck!!!!!!! Not their fault though. The back 2 are very worn, and have 15k on them tops. And no I dont roast the tires, lol. Vey unimpressed with Kumho tires. I will never buy a set of those again. 

Kurt, I just started my mowers today since I was playing with the trailer. Oh how nice it was to hear them running, just waiting to cut some grass!!!


----------



## fordmstng66

I bought some tires for my boat trailer there. I know i had a hard time trying to find someone that sold trailer tires when i was looking.


----------



## f250man

Tom are the load rating on those tires do they match your old tire load rating. If not that could be your problem. From the weight of the salt and spreader and pulling the landscape trailer.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;523092 said:


> Tom are the load rating on those tires do they match your old tire load rating. If not that could be your problem. From the weight of the salt and spreader and pulling the landscape trailer.


They are actually more than what the truck had. Some dumb ass put load c's on there, which is for like a Ranger. I put load range E's on it, the whole 10 ply and what not. Load range E is what the truck calls for, so I dont know. My BFG A/T's I had on my 94 GMC were the best tire I have ever used. I will be getting rid of these by summer and getting the BFG's on it


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523101 said:


> They are actually more than what the truck had. Some dumb ass put load c's on there, which is for like a Ranger. I put load range E's on it, the whole 10 ply and what not. Load range E is what the truck calls for, so I dont know. My BFG A/T's I had on my 94 GMC were the best tire I have ever used. I will be getting rid of these by summer and getting the BFG's on it


I love those BFG A/T's I will put those on my new one when i need new tires. I had them on a blazer, and it went through anything.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont know why I didnt get them on my truck. It was a dumb move on my part. Those are def. the best tires for snow


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523136 said:


> I dont know why I didnt get them on my truck. It was a dumb move on my part. Those are def. the best tires for snow


everytire i have ever seen has suckd in snow. its usally ice or water or mudd actually that they suck in snow isnt the worst thing


----------



## fordmstng66

I have some real cheap mud tires i got from Sams club on my Ford, and they are actually pretty nice until you get into the ice.


----------



## f250man

Yes the BFGs are great tires have had them on 3 different trucks and I love them in the mud and snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I loved those tires. Plowed most everything I had in 2wd with a little weight in the bed. Only time 4x4 was used is when the snow got deep or the roads were getting really bad. I think I am going to get the 285 BFG's for my truck. Gonna do some things to it this year, so they will fit and look good


----------



## FteNelson

anyone out here need a driver im stuck in cleveland till sunday 
and were going to get 10 ******* inches of snow in mass 

lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Myself, no I dont need anyone, Im solo for now. Im sure there are a couple others on here that could use someone. Why you stuck here till Sunday?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523185 said:


> Myself, no I dont need anyone, Im solo for now. Im sure there are a couple others on here that could use someone. Why you stuck here till Sunday?


if somebody needs a driver around here there work force must be pretty bad with the lack of snow everybody should be ready to go


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

KGRlandscapeing;523244 said:


> if somebody needs a driver around here there work force must be pretty bad with the lack of snow everybody should be ready to go


Well you never know. With that flu bug rolling around like wildfire here, someone's driver may be sick and cant plow with the snow comming tonite and tomorrow. But yes for the most part, everyone is and should be good to go


----------



## FteNelson

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523185 said:


> Myself, no I dont need anyone, Im solo for now. Im sure there are a couple others on here that could use someone. Why you stuck here till Sunday?


i sell a septic technology called Jet
they did a big seminar today and tomorrow, but my buddy who's going to school at northeastern, im staying till sunday since i haven't seen the kid for an a year lol

ive got my old man running my truck up in mass Friday nite so ill still make money there but man did that piss me off lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

its started snowing about an hour ago here..have a good coating so far. Brent, if it stops snowing its your fault! since you put that dang plow of yours on


----------



## FteNelson

KGRlandscapeing;523244 said:


> if somebody needs a driver around here there work force must be pretty bad with the lack of snow everybody should be ready to go


im just busting chops since my blade and truck is in mass with 5-10 coming lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

FteNelson;523262 said:


> im just busting chops since my blade and truck is in mass with 5-10 coming lol


no i was just saying i mean if u were stuck here because we had 4 days worth of snow i could see somebody having a spot for u with break downs and long hrs. we all know that come storm time everything u never thought u could break breaks and everybody u thought u could count on cant be found


----------



## born2farm

well guys it just started snowin here...hope we get what there callin for and hope they cancell school os i can plow


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;523290 said:


> well guys it just started snowin here...hope we get what there callin for and hope they cancell school os i can plow


brock man ur gonna be going to school till ur 45 if u keep getting days off


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing like a bandit down here.


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;523294 said:


> brock man ur gonna be going to school till ur 45 if u keep getting days off


lol...actually i have one snow day left..everytime we get a snow day it seems we have a scheduled day off the next day or the day before.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Brock, I loved having snow days too. In my senior year, my teachers and principal would let me leave to go do my thing. I went to a smaller school, so it wasnt a big deal. They just gave me the work I needed to do and I was off. 

JP, how is the truck holding up?? Did you get an estimate for it? And of course, pics? LOL. 

FteNelson, at least your dad is there to back you up. My dad would not know the first thing on how to plow (computer nerd, lol) That is good that you are getting to spend time with your buddy. How do you like the Cleveland area?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;523328 said:


> lol...actually i have one snow day left..everytime we get a snow day it seems we have a scheduled day off the next day or the day before.


my senior year i droppd out my jr year i was driving to mayfeild with a full truck load when ever it snowd kinda anoyying but it payd the bills


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523330 said:


> Brock, I loved having snow days too. In my senior year, my teachers and principal would let me leave to go do my thing. I went to a smaller school, so it wasnt a big deal. They just gave me the work I needed to do and I was off.
> 
> JP, how is the truck holding up?? Did you get an estimate for it? And of course, pics? LOL.
> 
> FteNelson, at least your dad is there to back you up. My dad would not know the first thing on how to plow (computer nerd, lol) That is good that you are getting to spend time with your buddy. How do you like the Cleveland area?


How does 2750.00 sound? I now have tape covering the broken tailight lense. No pictures yet. I was on skyeye weather and I was pm'd that we could have up to 5 inches.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523330 said:


> Brock, I loved having snow days too. In my senior year, my teachers and principal would let me leave to go do my thing. I went to a smaller school, so it wasnt a big deal. They just gave me the work I needed to do and I was off.
> 
> JP, how is the truck holding up?? Did you get an estimate for it? And of course, pics? LOL.
> 
> FteNelson, at least your dad is there to back you up. My dad would not know the first thing on how to plow (computer nerd, lol) That is good that you are getting to spend time with your buddy. How do you like the Cleveland area?


Ya same here. im planning my schedule so my seniour year i will only be at school from 8am untill 11am..MAYBE


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is a good bit JP!!!!!!!!!! How bad is it? Im sure as far as the bumper and tail lights, you may be able to source those yourself cheaper. Or are you just gonna claim it on insurance and let a body shop do it?? Either way I hope it works out for ya. How bad is the spreader? 5 inches is pretty good. Supposed to see 1-3 tonite. Then another 1-3 tomorrow, lol

That is the way to go if you can Brock. Then you will still have plenty of hours available for landscaping and snowplowing!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;523347 said:


> How does 2750.00 sound? I now have tape covering the broken tailight lense. No pictures yet. I was on skyeye weather and I was pm'd that we could have up to 5 inches.


JP is that a whole new skin or r they beating it out? and just buy the tail lights off tom


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin, he has the newer truck, which has the different tail lights than the ones I am selling. But they still are a viable option. I took mine off to put the newer style ones on like he has


----------



## Elwer

born2farm;523360 said:


> Ya same here. im planning my schedule so my seniour year i will only be at school from 8am untill 11am..MAYBE


i was at school my senior year from 7:30 till 9:45. really tough lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

it is snowing pretty good here we got a good coating!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523362 said:


> That is a good bit JP!!!!!!!!!! How bad is it? Im sure as far as the bumper and tail lights, you may be able to source those yourself cheaper. Or are you just gonna claim it on insurance and let a body shop do it?? Either way I hope it works out for ya. How bad is the spreader? 5 inches is pretty good. Supposed to see 1-3 tonite. Then another 1-3 tomorrow, lol
> 
> That is the way to go if you can Brock. Then you will still have plenty of hours available for landscaping and snowplowing!!


You had to remind about the dang spreader didn't you. lol Just need to get a plate straightend out. It bowed the panel out on the drivers side and big dent around the light. I will try to get some pictures in the next day or two. Body shop is doing this and I have a claim going for the insurance.


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;523363 said:


> JP is that a whole new skin or r they beating it out? and just buy the tail lights off tom


No the body shop wants to put a new skin on.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;523374 said:


> it is snowing pretty good here we got a good coating!!!


salt trucks are out now.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;523378 said:


> salt trucks are out now.


they arent plowing are they?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;523382 said:


> they arent plowing are they?


No just salt on 1st ave.


----------



## RhinoL&L

never mind they just went by salting. was going really slow too.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;523386 said:


> never mind they just went by salting. was going really slow too.


Yeah they are dropping a boat load of salt.


----------



## born2farm

ya i wanna try and leave time open but school is still #1 priority.

salt trucks went buy..by the looks of the radar it better hurry to get 3in


----------



## Young Pup

Reports of 4 inches on the ground down around Washington Ct house and further south.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Young Pup;523376 said:


> You had to remind about the dang spreader didn't you. lol Just need to get a plate straightend out. It bowed the panel out on the drivers side and big dent around the light. I will try to get some pictures in the next day or two. Body shop is doing this and I have a claim going for the insurance.


Yes I had to bring up the spreader That doesnt sound too bad, but Im sure it looks worse in person. At least it didnt do any major structural damage. Just best to have a body shop do it, that way you know it is done right and has a warranty on the work. I backed into a tree with my truck a week after I got it. It only put a baby fist sized dent right above the driver's tail light. I lucked out only doing that much to it

So I take it this storm is going to be a primarily southern track then I take it?? Not a flake in the air here yet. Just sitting around enjoying a cold Bud Light for now


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;523391 said:


> Reports of 4 inches on the ground down around Washington Ct house and further south.


ya idk wut to expect...seems to be movin awful fast


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523393 said:


> Yes I had to bring up the spreader That doesnt sound too bad, but Im sure it looks worse in person. At least it didnt do any major structural damage. Just best to have a body shop do it, that way you know it is done right and has a warranty on the work. I backed into a tree with my truck a week after I got it. It only put a baby fist sized dent right above the driver's tail light. I lucked out only doing that much to it


Spreader is an easy fix compared to the truck. Shawn saw the truck. Mine was probably two big fists like Evander holyfield size. lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It does Brock. I looked at the radar and it does have a very quick track behind it. What time are you guys expecting the snow to change to the rest of the nastyness? I hope we get a little lake effect to trail behind this storm. I like lake effect, lol

What did you hit with it JP? Sounds pretty nasty though.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523393 said:


> Yes I had to bring up the spreader That doesnt sound too bad, but Im sure it looks worse in person. At least it didnt do any major structural damage. Just best to have a body shop do it, that way you know it is done right and has a warranty on the work. I backed into a tree with my truck a week after I got it. It only put a baby fist sized dent right above the driver's tail light. I lucked out only doing that much to it
> 
> So I take it this storm is going to be a primarily southern track then I take it?? Not a flake in the air here yet. Just sitting around enjoying a cold Bud Light for now


yeah looks like it is just going right around us. Hope it moves in a little, and dumps on us. It has been a long time since i called in for work. LOL


----------



## born2farm

well they said anytime after midnight to expect the change over, so idk


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;523395 said:


> ya idk wut to expect...seems to be movin awful fast


Idk either. I try to listen to the local guys but I am real happy with the info coming from Skyeye weather forum. Plust after the .5 to 1.5 inches that were called for yesterday and we ended up with a good 4+. I don't know who to watch. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Radar link it is clickable too;

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?enlarge=true

More moisture will be filling in back to the west of here in Mo,IL, KY and IN.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;523408 said:


> Idk either. I try to listen to the local guys but I am real happy with the info coming from Skyeye weather forum. Plust after the .5 to 1.5 inches that were called for yesterday and we ended up with a good 4+. I don't know who to watch. lol


yeah i hear ya on that... although i would love to have them always UNDER forecast our snowfall amts!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;523411 said:


> yeah i hear ya on that... although i would love to have them always UNDER forecast our snowfall amts!


Yeah me too man.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;523413 said:


> Yeah me too man.


the rush quit working on me a little over half way through... couldnt get it to go past a point.

is it still snowing? i thought i heard bradley come on and say switching over around 12? hope not i want to be able to plow!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

fordmstng66;523404 said:


> yeah looks like it is just going right around us. Hope it moves in a little, and dumps on us. It has been a long time since i called in for work. LOL


If you look at accuweather, the blue(snow) is right on us. But Dick Goddard said that the right now is not moist enough to snow. It prolly wont begin till damn near midnight though. I hope we get dumped on, but keep your pinkies crossed for lake erie to fire up too, lol


born2farm;523405 said:


> well they said anytime after midnight to expect the change over, so idk


I hate these storms that bring this rain crap. It just makes everything a giant PITA for everyone.

JP&Shawn, I hope it gives you guys plenty of snow to play in. But be careful because that crap is supposed to change to freezing rain and sleet too


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;523416 said:


> the rush quit working on me a little over half way through... couldnt get it to go past a point.
> 
> is it still snowing? i thought i heard bradley come on and say switching over around 12? hope not i want to be able to plow!


Hit the archive version. Some were having issues with it.

I heard bradley too, he said two. Still snowing and the first is starting to cover again.


----------



## Young Pup

[QUOTE

What did you hit with it JP? Sounds pretty nasty though.[/QUOTE]

A tree that was in my way.

Not sure at what point it is going to switch. We both heard around 2 then 12 and then who knows what time. I hope not at all.


----------



## born2farm

ya NOAA says 3-5 in of snow and mix accumulation. i hope its more snow then mix...it slowed down a lot here.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;523422 said:


> Hit the archive version. Some were having issues with it.
> 
> I heard bradley too, he said two. Still snowing and the first is starting to cover again.


ok thanks for the update lol! i tried the archive version and it wont work. oh well


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, dont you just hate it when them damn trees just jump out in front of you, LOL

Brock, you will prolly get a quick 3 then some poopy rain and mess. Jump on the snow as soon as 2inches is close


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;523428 said:


> ok thanks for the update lol! i tried the archive version and it wont work. oh well


try again it is after 8 now

those trees need to have better manners.


----------



## RhinoL&L

i am with you on that one jp. i dont care if they are all wrong and it just stays snow the whole time.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523430 said:


> JP, dont you just hate it when them damn trees just jump out in front of you, LOL
> 
> Brock, you will prolly get a quick 3 then some poopy rain and mess. Jump on the snow as soon as 2inches is close


ya,,,,,my biggest problem is say i have 2in at 1am then i go plow and they dont cancell school..then it bites me in the ass


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hope for everyone's sake it stays all snow. But we have not been so lucky this year. With the double jet streams running so close to us, it is very easy for warm air to intrude in these lows. It sucks, but hopefully 08/09 will be just a normal winter, not these stupid el nino and then la nina junk winters, lol

I hear you on that Brock. Well the best I can tell you is go to bed early tonite so you can get up and do a little plowing in a few hours and still have enough gumption to go to school


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah we definitely could use a big all snow event, especially one that lasted a couple days!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I would enjoy a nice 3 day lake effect event. Those are always so fun!!! I miss that big storm we had back on Feb 14th, 07. That was a nice 3 1/2 days of plowing for me


----------



## RhinoL&L

thats what i do. i go to bed early and get up early, then plow and go to school, then come home and work.

nice tom! 

i an going rto watch tv for a couple min. then back on here lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is the best way to do it Shawn. A few hours of sleep is always better than nonce. If you go to bed by 9:00, and get up at 2, that is still 5 hours of sleep. Not quite 8 but better than 2 or none!!

The wifey is sending me to Taco Bell, LOL. So I will be back in a few.


----------



## born2farm

i will take 3 crunchy tacos while ur out 

ill prolly get up at 4 and go out that gives me 3:30 of plowin


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523441 said:


> I would enjoy a nice 3 day lake effect event. Those are always so fun!!! I miss that big storm we had back on Feb 14th, 07. That was a nice 3 1/2 days of plowing for me


yeah that was a nice storm. Got the G/F sick halfway through the first post office i was at. LOL Now i go solo, sometimes it is better that way.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;523377 said:


> No the body shop wants to put a new skin on.


 thats the way to go it looks better and the lines will match and so will the pain and everything



Sydenstricker Landscaping;523393 said:


> Yes I had to bring up the spreader That doesnt sound too bad, but Im sure it looks worse in person. At least it didnt do any major structural damage. Just best to have a body shop do it, that way you know it is done right and has a warranty on the work. I backed into a tree with my truck a week after I got it. It only put a baby fist sized dent right above the driver's tail light. I lucked out only doing that much to it
> 
> So I take it this storm is going to be a primarily southern track then I take it?? Not a flake in the air here yet. Just sitting around enjoying a cold Bud Light for now


its snowing here so its coming



Sydenstricker Landscaping;523441 said:


> I would enjoy a nice 3 day lake effect event. Those are always so fun!!! I miss that big storm we had back on Feb 14th, 07. That was a nice 3 1/2 days of plowing for me


that was a nasty strom but my ranger made it threw that unscaved and i was down in akron clean up people my couzin new and i was going down streets with 18in of snow and there was drag marks in the top of the snow from my truck frame and axles and stuff it was funny even with the plow all the way up it was still pushing


----------



## born2farm

compact trucks are great  i was lookin for a 4x4 ranger and plow. how did you like plowin with it?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;523456 said:


> compact trucks are great  i was lookin for a 4x4 ranger and plow. how did you like plowin with it?


i have had 2 of them wish i still had it i dno how it would pull my enclosed thou. but with the 6cyls they run like no other


----------



## Young Pup

I have talked to Ron about 4 times today. He has about15 skids of salt he got today. He was to have more but someone but someone got about 8 skids or so. He is talking about presalting his drive lanes at the bank. Back to skyeye for me.

Kevin the body shop is the only way I will go.


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;523462 said:


> i have had 2 of them wish i still had it i dno how it would pull my enclosed thou. but with the 6cyls they run like no other


ya i just think for me since i wil be mostly residential it will pay off. how would it handle a 5x8 or 7x12 trailer?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Brock, I went to Burger King instead. I didnt want to stink myself out of the truck at 3 am, lol. I had an 86 Ranger for a bit. 4x4 5 speed V6 and that thing was a tank. Not sure on the pulling power, but I think it could handle a 12 foot open with no issue. 

I have taken the wife with me a couple times when we had an overnight babysitter for the kids. She loved it, went out and shoveled walks, and I let her plow just a little bit. We are probably going to add a 2nd truck this season so I can stick her in that. Free labor is the best, isnt it? LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

Jp, give us an update from skyeye! LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;523480 said:


> Jp, give us an update from skyeye! LOL


Still snowing to the south of. Said the freezing could reach to Dayton and CMH at some point. Which means a changeover. More in a minute. Waiting on a reply over there.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523476 said:


> Brock, I went to Burger King instead. I didnt want to stink myself out of the truck at 3 am, lol. I had an 86 Ranger for a bit. 4x4 5 speed V6 and that thing was a tank. Not sure on the pulling power, but I think it could handle a 12 foot open with no issue.
> 
> I have taken the wife with me a couple times when we had an overnight babysitter for the kids. She loved it, went out and shoveled walks, and I let her plow just a little bit. We are probably going to add a 2nd truck this season so I can stick her in that. Free labor is the best, isnt it? LOL


ya im lookin at a 5x8 at a local auction....not real great but for the right price it will get me started


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, you talked to Ron 4 times today? How many of that was from his phone cutting out?? LOL. I think we had a total of 10 minutes of talk time in the 6 times he called me. He would get a few sentences out then I would talk and no one was there, lol.


----------



## Young Pup

I would say at least 4. He does need to get his service upgraded. It cut out quite a bit. But never lost him. Not sur of talk time though. Could not get a word in edge wise. j/k Ron.


----------



## RhinoL&L

well im off to watch some tv and then go to bed to get some sleep before going out! be safe out there and have fun guys payup:bluebounc


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Young Pup;523495 said:


> I would say at least 4. He does need to get his service upgraded. It cut out quite a bit. But never lost him. Not sur of talk time though. Could not get a word in edge wise. j/k Ron.


It cut out and then I got nothing out of it, and we both have Verizon. Ron def. likes to chat it up big, lol. How much snow you guys got so far?



RhinoL&L;523498 said:


> well im off to watch some tv and then go to bed to get some sleep before going out! be safe out there and have fun guys payup:bluebounc


Go enjoy your relax and good nite!!!!!!!!!!! Be safe out there, especially when that poop mix rolls in.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok the freezing line will be just to about Columbus. Which means we could change over. Guys I need to go get some sleep cause the eyes are starting to burn and droop. Check in if I can in the am. Good night and be safe.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Not Funny Tom LOL


Yea I got a sweet amount of salt now


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good nite JP!!!!!!!!! Be safe when you do go out!!!!!!!! :waving:

Whats up there Clap? Snowing yet


----------



## born2farm

nite to you old guys..lol...im still waiting on my 2in...the local big contractor went by with 8 trucks headin to town


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea started snowing here LOL

Call my house Tom


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523330 said:


> Brock, I loved having snow days too. In my senior year, my teachers and principal would let me leave to go do my thing. I went to a smaller school, so it wasnt a big deal. They just gave me the work I needed to do and I was off. QUOTE]
> 
> Well Tom when there is only 30 kids at that school in mayberry you all get to leave to tend to the live stock. :waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

born2farm;523521 said:


> nite to you old guys..lol...im still waiting on my 2in...the local big contractor went by with 8 trucks headin to town


I got your old, lol. Im only 21!!!!


Clapper&Company;523522 said:


> Yea started snowing here LOL
> 
> Call my house Tom


On the phone now


f250man;523523 said:


> Sydenstricker Landscaping;523330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brock, I loved having snow days too. In my senior year, my teachers and principal would let me leave to go do my thing. I went to a smaller school, so it wasnt a big deal. They just gave me the work I needed to do and I was off. QUOTE]
> 
> Well Tom when there is only 30 kids at that school in mayberry you all get to leave to tend to the live stock. :waving:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve I went to Perry, lol. Had 160 kids graduate in 2004
Click to expand...


----------



## Clapper&Company

We had 75 in my class


----------



## f250man

Steve I went to Perry said:


> Oh so you are a pig farmer. ( inside joke I'll let you in on it sometime.).


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im not so sure I want to know, lol You perked my interest now, so you gotta let me know!!


----------



## f250man

Tom P.M sent :waving:


----------



## born2farm

tom ur still old to me..lol just messin wit u guys


----------



## Clapper&Company

Snowing here !!!


Looks like it might change to rain and ice yck!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;523544 said:


> tom ur still old to me..lol just messin wit u guys


am i old to you also since i'll be 17 tomorrow?


----------



## f250man

Boy your mommy still wipes you nose there young buck.


----------



## f250man

Elwer Lawn Care;523547 said:


> am i old to you also since i'll be 17 tomorrow?


Well  to you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, PM received, ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!

Brock, I aint much older than you. I will be 22 come June, woohoo.lol

Ron you got enough salt now, you should be ok for the change over

Oh Elwer, you old fart, LOL To some of these guys on here, we are young enough to be their kids!!!!!!!!!

Well the snow has started to fly here. I think I am gonna go watch the giant glowing tube and then hit the hay


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523554 said:


> Oh Elwer, you old fart, LOL To some of these guys on here, we are young enough to be their kids!!!!!!!!!


and some people's grandkid!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom

If we get a real Ice storm, What i have would last maybe 3 days


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Elwer, that is very true!!!! We got a couple real old guys on here. But they have such a good wealth of knowledge though

Ron I know, you are the snowplow guy!!! Well for your sake, I hope you dont get a big ice storm so you can stretch that salt

Gentlemen, I am off to the tv and bed. Be safe out there if/when you go out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I am off to bed too


Evey one be safe!

I'm sure were all be calling each other thru out the night wile plowing


----------



## f250man

Tom


----------



## born2farm

well guys im out.

elwer happy bday if i dont talk to u tommorow and everyone be SAFE!!!


----------



## Elwer

Travis, How bad are the roads around home???


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Elwer;523584 said:


> Travis, How bad are the roads around home???


you'll find out in about an hour  all sno covered...tried hooking your plow on red's but you arms were a b**** so i said screw it. You need to cut them off and redo it, but red's mount worked, had to take off old skid plate and melt off all the ice first


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

brent, your hiding on here somewhere lol


----------



## Snow-Kid

hey travis 

Hope this snow keeps up tonight so we can make somepayup


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;523590 said:


> hey travis
> 
> Hope this snow keeps up tonight so we can make somepayup


thanks, it would be a nice birthday present, get some extra money and hopefully no school! our school is too dumb to delay now, matt only one delayed so far and says unoh gets out early 10:45 lol


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;523593 said:


> thanks, it would be a nice birthday present, get some extra money and hopefully no school! our school is too dumb to delay now, matt only one delayed so far and says unoh gets out early 10:45 lol


yea I just got home a little bit ago had to go look at a couple jobs i just picked up this afternoon


----------



## Elwer

ok, ill prolly work on them when i get home. so it dont work on reds, but mine i have to do the typical correct??


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;523595 said:


> yea I just got home a little bit ago had to go look at a couple jobs i just picked up this afternoon


you call being over at arbys looking at jobs?!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Elwer;523596 said:


> ok, ill prolly work on them when i get home. so it dont work on reds, but mine i have to do the typical correct??


yep, have fun getting it out...i pulleed the truck way up put there is room, the worst part will be laying in the watter from red's 4-wheelers,,you can get it out though


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;523597 said:


> you call being over at arbys looking at jobs?!


yea just got back from lima and had to get a bite to eat


----------



## Elwer

travis, want to ride 4-wheelers when i get home???


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Elwer;523606 said:


> travis, want to ride 4-wheelers when i get home???


i don't know, moenter is going to bring his 4-wheeler over tomorrow too i think, dad is talking to him now,,something is wrong with it, if i'm up i will ride, when you be home?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;523604 said:


> yea just got back from lima and had to get a bite to eat


i see, do you have all 2" triggers or just whenever it needs plowed?


----------



## Elwer

hopefully at 11


----------



## Snow-Kid

Well i think i am going to take a nap. I think i am going to get up around 3:30 in the morning


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Elwer;523612 said:


> hopefully at 11


i don't want to take off the plow, so no, i'll just get up early. they ran red's mount through elwer's account so we got the 15 or whatever percent off


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;523614 said:


> Well i think i am going to take a nap. I think i am going to get up around 3:30 in the morning


sounds good..i think i'll get up around 6:15 like normal


----------



## Elwer

ill take plow off for you, i want to go riding,


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Elwer;523620 said:


> ill take plow off for you, i want to go riding,


i'll see when you get home, are you getting any work done in your class?


----------



## Elwer

Yes and im getting the hang of quick books lol, im the farthest in the class by the way lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Elwer;523624 said:


> Yes and im getting the hang of quick books lol, im the farthest in the class by the way lol


cool buy me it for my birthday and you can do all my billings for me


----------



## Elwer

It will cost you a new truck and giving me a lot of payup


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Elwer;523628 said:


> It will cost you a new truck and giving me a lot of payup


i told mom about fords 0% for 60 months and she said i don't need a new one..and payments would still be too much


----------



## Elwer

i built one last night for 50,000 the FX4 2500 with not all the options either lol, but of course me equals a manual shift lol:redbounce


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Elwer;523630 said:


> i built one last night for 50,000 the FX4 2500 with not all the options either lol, but of course me equals a manual shift lol:redbounce


your stupid...i'm going to bed, no i'm not riding...moenter's starter isn't working right so dad is going to take a look at it tomorrow for him, it will be in the shed with the keys in it


----------



## Elwer

i may ride, but mom and dad will prolly be complianing lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Elwer;523636 said:


> i may ride, but mom and dad will prolly be complianing lol


just don't ride around our house, go down by the po'po's house


----------



## Elwer

duhh and have some doughnuts lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well its 1:30 here in the outback of North East Central Ohio!

The home of the only inland ohio Salt mines (loacted in about 30 parking lots) LOL

Any how, we got snow on the ground and its time to go to work payup

Talked to Mike S in cloumbus, he was telling me there getting hit hard with ice! So bad, his heater couldnt keep up with it

I'm Up and out so give me a cal when you guys go out :waving:


----------



## clark lawn

im getting ready to go out here just waiting on the guys to get here. on radar it looks like it is almost done. we have about 2" right now.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Illinois is better


----------



## born2farm

well guys got up at 2am and took a look outside....and of course i woke up in the dead spot of the storm. got back up at 5 and we had good amount of snow, they just canceld school so im gonna get stuff ready to go.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRAVIS!!!!!!!!!!!:bluebounc


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;523812 said:


> well guys got up at 2am and took a look outside....and of course i woke up in the dead spot of the storm. got back up at 5 and we had good amount of snow, they just canceld school so im gonna get stuff ready to go.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRAVIS!!!!!!!!!!!:bluebounc


thanks brock,

i have a 2 hour delay, i havn't went outside to look yet though but everything is covered again!


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;523828 said:
 

> thanks brock,
> 
> i have a 2 hour delay, i havn't went outside to look yet though but everything is covered again!


it'd be grate to be cancelld wouldnt it, i went outside and i havnt hit my residential trigger yet. i might go play around in my drive but there callin for 3in of sleet so id rather leave some snow on so i can just scrape the ice off.


----------



## born2farm

well just got in. i plowed some but am gonna wait untill the sleet hits to go back out.

talked to ron. he is plowin and saltin everything


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya wished we were cancelled, we'll i'm off to get ready for school


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

how much snow did everyone end up getting, had about 2 here


----------



## StoneDevil

well here in Greensburg Pa i have 3 inches on my driveway now its raining


----------



## Metz

just stopped home for a quick bowl of capt. crunch we got a good 3-4" here north of youngstown. i got some commercial lots done, headin back out to hit some driveways. its turned to a light sleet/snow mix now. 

enjoypayup


----------



## stcroixjoe

just got in went out at 11:30 last night plowed eveything twice about 4-5'' in parma going nite nite talk to later


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Had about 3 inches here. Got out at 3am and just got in. Still snowing, so I will likely go back out after the lunch rush. Thankfully it has all stayed snow here


----------



## fordmstng66

I am with Tom at 3 inches or so. I am at work, but leaving at noon to head home, hopefully it keeps snowing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is still spitting snow here. Not sure how much more accums we could see thru the day. I heard an extra 1-2 inches. Who knows though? Maybe the winds could shift a little and grab some snow from lake erie, lol


----------



## born2farm

well im in from my first half of the route. headin across town to plow a few more after a grab a bowl of ceral.

had about 2 1/4 here


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You drive your tractor across town?? Must take some time. Well good luck Brock and be safe out there. What kind of cereal are we eating? Trix or Capn Crunch?


----------



## kc2006

I give it to Ronald Clap-donald, he called this one like 5 days ago, i didn't believe him at first.

I went out at 3, got one school done, by the time i was done it had almost another inch on it. Just got home alittle bit ago to eat, took a 10 minute nap, gunna head back out and do a few drives I have left. 

Alan where you taking me to lunch?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt, thats right I did call it LOL

just got in, plowed every thing and salted twice


----------



## kc2006

I went back out to do drives, I took my dog with me. Last drive I had to do, i look over and my dogs getting ready to puke! WTF! Nasty orange puke and it flew out of his mouth! OMG!!!!

Worse then a freakin kid! 

Clap, we getting any more? Suppossed to go out in the morning to clean up all the churches again, I'm hoping we get some more today.


----------



## kashman

good time was had by alllllllllll. my shovel guys love the light fluffy stuff


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;523932 said:


> You drive your tractor across town?? Must take some time. Well good luck Brock and be safe out there. What kind of cereal are we eating? Trix or Capn Crunch?


yup i got a half hour drive across town to a couple drives. just put my little strobe light on and go.

i had capn crunch


----------



## Clapper&Company

not sure


ill let u know


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;523468 said:


> ya i just think for me since i wil be mostly residential it will pay off. how would it handle a 5x8 or 7x12 trailer?


any small open would be fine thou id rather start with a bigger trailer because u cant ever get much out of a used trailer.



Elwer Lawn Care;523632 said:


> your stupid...i'm going to bed, no i'm not riding...moenter's starter isn't working right so dad is going to take a look at it tomorrow for him, it will be in the shed with the keys in it


they get full of mudd sometimes then wont engage on the teeth. and there just like plow pumps to the motor its self will rust like the brushd


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;524039 said:


> any small open would be fine thou id rather start with a bigger trailer because u cant ever get much out of a used trailer.
> 
> ya im just thinking if i could get this trailer for like 200-300 i wil buy it..if not i want a 7x12


----------



## clark lawn

kc2006;523968 said:


> I give it to Ronald Clap-donald, he called this one like 5 days ago, i didn't believe him at first.
> 
> I went out at 3, got one school done, by the time i was done it had almost another inch on it. Just got home alittle bit ago to eat, took a 10 minute nap, gunna head back out and do a few drives I have left.
> 
> Alan where you taking me to lunch?


will have to do lunch later i got inat about 10 and had a bunch of calls for drives so i went back out and im just getting done now. gonna take a nap then got out later and clean up a few that i did ealier this morning.


----------



## dmontgomery

I started at midnight, and plowed until 7am...... Now it's raining........whatever........ they are talking about another 1-2" tonight........this is crazy.........


----------



## kc2006

dmontgomery;524088 said:


> I started at midnight, and plowed until 7am...... Now it's raining........whatever........ they are talking about another 1-2" tonight........this is crazy.........


It feels so good doesn't it!!!


----------



## born2farm

dmontgomery;524088 said:


> I started at midnight, and plowed until 7am...... Now it's raining........whatever........ they are talking about another 1-2" tonight........this is crazy.........


hust be glad you got to plow before it rained.


----------



## KINNCO

*Hey Ron!

I finally got me some!:redbounceof that white stuff*


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;524048 said:


> KGRlandscapeing;524039 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any small open would be fine thou id rather start with a bigger trailer because u cant ever get much out of a used trailer.
> 
> ya im just thinking if i could get this trailer for like 200-300 i wil buy it..if not i want a 7x12
> 
> 
> 
> that thing would be real wide for a ranger. and if ur gonna be pulling a ZTR at some point in time go with dual axle
Click to expand...


----------



## dmontgomery

OK I have caught up on my sleep...........on to the next round......


----------



## Young Pup

dmontgomery;524088 said:


> I started at midnight, and plowed until 7am...... Now it's raining........whatever........ they are talking about another 1-2" tonight........this is crazy.........


Went out here at 2 am took a nap from 9 am to 11:20 am. Checked out the lots about 12 noon with slush on them. Thinking I should take another nap here in a little bit.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;524266 said:


> Went out here at 2 am took a nap from 9 am to 11:20 am. Checked out the lots about 12 noon with slush on them. Thinking I should take another nap here in a little bit.


what r u guys naping for all my stuff is to the pavent no slush no nothing. i hit them perfect i guess this morning.


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;524280 said:


> what r u guys naping for all my stuff is to the pavent no slush no nothing. i hit them perfect i guess this morning.


Unfortunately we had ice ice baby down here. Even with throwing salt some ice built up, but went to slush. So possibly more salting tonight for me.

I think it is trying to switch back over to snow now. I hope I would like another 1 to 2 from what I have heard.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nice and clear here. All drives and lots are clean and down to pavement. That is ok with me, I need to get some sleep, lol. I feel lazy


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;524292 said:


> Nice and clear here. All drives and lots are clean and down to pavement. That is ok with me, I need to get some sleep, lol. I feel lazy


ya know that was a nice easy snow i was done just about the time the school zone lights came on it was nice that i can deal with.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;524285 said:


> Unfortunately we had ice ice baby down here. Even with throwing salt some ice built up, but went to slush. So possibly more salting tonight for me.
> 
> I think it is trying to switch back over to snow now. I hope I would like another 1 to 2 from what I have heard.


my dad works for the city here he runs the 1130 to 7 shift during the winter i hate his guts but he calld my sister lastnight when she got home from drinkin and told her the city was out of salt. it was a mess here this morning i just laughd


----------



## Young Pup

Well, we are icing up here in C'bus. Will be heading out to drop salt on the church lot. Might hit the radio station as well. I think they are still calling for 1 or maybe 2 inches of snow here. Weather will be on shortly.


----------



## Clapper&Company

We been dealing with ice too!


Planing on going out in a hr or so to check every thing again


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;524361 said:


> We been dealing with ice too!
> 
> Planing on going out in a hr or so to check every thing again


I am heading out in about 3 or 4 minutes myself. Talked to Shawn and he already knew it icing up. He said he about slid into a intersection.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Not Good be safe out there!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No ice, no snow no nothing here!!!! Roads are dry, truck is dirty and my belly is full, LOL You guys be safe down there!!!!! Supposed to get another 1-3 tonite, maybe


----------



## Clapper&Company

tom call my house


----------



## f250man

He dose not want to call you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I called him about 7:30 and he was napping, lol. Im sure the phone will blow up here in a few


----------



## f250man

KINNCO;524155 said:


> *Hey Ron!
> 
> I finally got me some!:redbounceof that white stuff*


Nice rig you got there.


----------



## WALKERS

What a day felas started about 3 PM yesterday got in at 4 PM.today I am beat. Just woke up by the phone. Going to try and go back to sleep. We have a salt gogging WAR going on down here. We got around 3 in with freezing rain. Just wanted to vent.


----------



## f250man

Well Josh that sounds like a real good money maker you had. But the freezing rain sucks. And the salt war dose not sound like fun. I am sure glad I dont salt.


----------



## WALKERS

They are charging me double what I charge to apply. :crying: I am trying to figure a way to justify it to my customers.


----------



## f250man

You could always go up to Rons accounts and sweep all the salt he uses and you would be all set. LOL just busting your balls Ron.


----------



## WALKERS

LOL I will bring my dust pan.


----------



## f250man

You could use a rake the way he lays it down. :waving:


----------



## WALKERS

LOL I am going back to bed. I will catch you guys later when I wake up in couple days.


----------



## f250man

See you later Josh.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

got home from work around 9 tonight and went out to just push off the quarter inch off my drive, it must of sleeted first because it is icy now. will have to go dump more salt of the walks at the church if it doesn't warm up tomorrrow.

brent, if i would of asked derek, then i would of plowed it anyways i don't think he likes to spend the money when its not that bad. but people are driving out through the yard becasuse they cant tell where the drive is  my bro picked up another plowing for me today, some guy followed him in town and stoped him, said it was an easy one so i hope so.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;524638 said:


> got home from work around 9 tonight and went out to just push off the quarter inch off my drive, it must of sleeted first because it is icy now. will have to go dump more salt of the walks at the church if it doesn't warm up tomorrrow.
> 
> brent, if i would of asked derek, then i would of plowed it anyways i don't think he likes to spend the money when its not that bad. but people are driving out through the yard becasuse they cant tell where the drive is  my bro picked up another plowing for me today, some guy followed him in town and stoped him, said it was an easy one so i hope so.


thats ok i just thought i would come in and see what you were up to. Me and my bud were just out driving around. Went and looked at that truck again this afternoon.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;524681 said:


> thats ok i just thought i would come in and see what you were up to. Me and my bud were just out driving around. Went and looked at that truck again this afternoon.


you going to buy it yet?? i was surprised how slippery the roads were, going over the bridge on cleveland st by the church and almost slid right through the intersection. The only clear spot at the point is were i did a burnout :redbounce lol


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;524684 said:


> you going to buy it yet?? i was surprised how slippery the roads were, going over the bridge on cleveland st by the church and almost slid right through the intersection. The only clear spot at the point is were i did a burnout :redbounce lol


i don't know i want it but they wont budge on my trade in price so we will see i am going out in the morning to do some clean ups then probably go back up there to talk to them. I might sell the truck and plow and get a new boss v with the truck but not sure yet.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;524692 said:


> i don't know i want it but they wont budge on my trade in price so we will see i am going out in the morning to do some clean ups then probably go back up there to talk to them. I might sell the truck and plow and get a new boss v with the truck but not sure yet.


heard on radio that ford has 0% for 60 months on new! there you go, go by a new one


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;524694 said:


> heard on radio that ford has 0% for 60 months on new! there you go, go by a new one


nope don't like the new superduty body and don't like the diesel engine still to new not all of the bugs worked out from what i have heard. 
well i am going to get to sleep i am heading back out around 4 in the morning


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;524699 said:


> nope don't like the new superduty body and don't like the diesel engine still to new not all of the bugs worked out from what i have heard.
> well i am going to get to sleep i am heading back out around 4 in the morning


is there even enough for you to plow?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;524700 said:


> is there even enough for you to plow?


I do the arbys in lima and bluffton and have to clean up were there were cars and stuff today then help jim plow some of his accounts


----------



## kashman

Elwer Lawn Care;524684 said:


> you going to buy it yet?? i was surprised how slippery the roads were, going over the bridge on cleveland st by the church and almost slid right through the intersection. The only clear spot at the point is were i did a burnout :redbounce lol


please dont hit randy ralphie


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom & Steve,

Sorry I didnt call you back / Talk to you I passed out last night and Just now woke up 

We got new snow and a ,mess I'm heading out now!

Talk to every one soon!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Snow-Kid;524699 said:


> nope don't like the new superduty body and don't like the diesel engine still to new not all of the bugs worked out from what i have heard.
> well i am going to get to sleep i am heading back out around 4 in the morning


the 6.4 will run better then the 6 u have now. enless ur looking to get a 7.3 in the truck ur looking at the 6.4 is the way to go with the dual turbos. and whats wrong with the newbody its almost the same as the 99s and up just alittle change in the grill and head lighs. at least its dosent look like a chevy


----------



## f250man

Clapper&Company;524790 said:


> Tom & Steve,
> 
> Sorry I didnt call you back / Talk to you I passed out last night and Just now woke up
> 
> We got new snow and a ,mess I'm heading out now!
> 
> Talk to every one soon!


Thats cool Im on the phone with you now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yay, I talked to the Clap too, lol. Arent we all just special?


----------



## f250man

I dont know about you but I think he is stalking us.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL Steve, that is a good possibility. I think he is just trying to follow in us pros foot steps, lol


----------



## WALKERS

What a last couple days WOW I am wore out. I don't even know what day it is.


----------



## Mike S

Got in at 3:30am! I got a total of 15 hours sleep this week! Blew up the final drive on my ct322 loader fri morning! When got the phone call that that happened I slid in to a semi truck trailer! very little damage on truck.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;524557 said:


> What a day felas started about 3 PM yesterday got in at 4 PM.today I am beat. Just woke up by the phone. Going to try and go back to sleep. We have a salt gogging WAR going on down here. We got around 3 in with freezing rain. Just wanted to vent.


Yeah I think the same thing is going on up here too. Might have found 1 place to get it. I am on a waiting list at Lesco for Mon or tues but I doubt if it comes in. It was to be here last week.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;524790 said:


> Tom & Steve,
> 
> Sorry I didnt call you back / Talk to you I passed out last night and Just now woke up
> 
> We got new snow and a ,mess I'm heading out now!
> 
> Talk to every one soon!


Don't have anything better to do than send text messages at 4 in the morning? I sent one back to you too. I was loading salt when you sent that.

I salted all but 2 here this am. Went back to bed then went out and did resi's. Went to start the 1500 and had a dead battery. A jump start and ran fine all day. Either I left the dome light on or the door was ajar. I opened both yesterday to keep them from freezing shut. Shows it is charging so I will see what the am brings.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;525109 said:


> Got in at 3:30am! I got a total of 15 hours sleep this week! Blew up the final drive on my ct322 loader fri morning! When got the phone call that that happened I slid in to a semi truck trailer! very little damage on truck.


Glad your truck is ok. How about you? What is wrong with the loader?Did the engine blow or something else?


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;525123 said:


> Glad your truck is ok. How about you? What is wrong with the loader?Did the engine blow or something else?


My truck fit the corner of the trailer directly center of the rear right tail light. The loader final drive whitch is the drive motor that drives the track blew up! The right side happened last snow season and this season it happened to the other side. It might be covered still it is right there and could be in question. I told my salesman that Im done with the machine and to take it on trade for 110 backhoe! The only thing that worked good is that my sprayer and my calcium worked great! It cut right through the ice and attacked it from under and made it easy to clean up!


----------



## Mike S

Im sleepy and pissed off! I was distracted about the loader blowing up and slid to the side when i was in reverse going 5 mph and it just cut loose! Im fine though I hope you had better week than me JP, how did things go for you?


----------



## born2farm

wel guys...plowed yesterday and then today i had another 2 in...was gonna plow but it melted and hour later.

bought me a real mans spreader today


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;525191 said:


> wel guys...plowed yesterday and then today i had another 2 in...was gonna plow but it melted and hour later.
> 
> bought me a real mans spreader today


u bought a mexican to spread salt for u? good work brock


----------



## born2farm

lol no...i bought a brand new scotts spreader at an auction for 50 bux...someone said it was like a 300 dollar spreader...ill have some pics up tommorrow and you guys can tell me.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;525235 said:


> lol no...i bought a brand new scotts spreader at an auction for 50 bux...someone said it was like a 300 dollar spreader...ill have some pics up tommorrow and you guys can tell me.


lescos r the way to go and always get a cover for any spreader then u can spread in the rain. they always sent me out on the nastyest days i think they did it on purpose


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;525238 said:


> lescos r the way to go and always get a cover for any spreader then u can spread in the rain. they always sent me out on the nastyest days i think they did it on purpose


ya this has a cover. what kind of differences are there between a lesco and a scotts?

do i need a app. license to spread like 12-12-12?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;525245 said:


> ya this has a cover. what kind of differences are there between a lesco and a scotts?
> 
> do i need a app. license to spread like 12-12-12?


when u turn 18 just get one its better to have it then not i have to go get mine. would u be doing it large scale? probably not so i wouldnt think so


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Brock, with you being under 18, im not too sure on the whole licensing thing. All I can say is read up online and dont get caught,lol. 

Well I am taking the blade back off the truck since no more snow is in the forecast at all. Now I can get back to landscape bids and contracts. Got a meeting at a big dr's office here and gotta look at a $750k housepayup I like getting into stuff like this. Makes me look more and more forward to this season


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;525248 said:


> when u turn 18 just get one its better to have it then not i have to go get mine. would u be doing it large scale? probably not so i wouldnt think so


no im just thinking ahead of myself..nothing this year but maybe family yards..lol just curious.

so wuts the difference between a scotts and a lesco?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;525249 said:


> Brock, with you being under 18, im not too sure on the whole licensing thing. All I can say is read up online and dont get caught,lol.
> 
> Well I am taking the blade back off the truck since no more snow is in the forecast at all. Now I can get back to landscape bids and contracts. Got a meeting at a big dr's office here and gotta look at a $750k housepayup I like getting into stuff like this. Makes me look more and more forward to this season


tom if they spent all the money on the house how they gonna afford payin for the service hmm?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;525252 said:


> no im just thinking ahead of myself..nothing this year but maybe family yards..lol just curious.
> 
> so wuts the difference between a scotts and a lesco?


if u show me a pic of the one u got then i could say its just names tire size width of spread that kind of stuff


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin they own three other businesses and two rental houses in the area, which I have to look at as well. If they dont pay, they will have signed a contract, and the court can make em pay


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;525256 said:


> if u show me a pic of the one u got then i could say its just names tire size width of spread that kind of stuff


ok ill get some pics up tommorrow...

i know this is the wrong forum but i always get jumped on over at the LS. what brand 21" or 26" mowers do you guys reccomend for say 10-15 yards a week


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;525260 said:


> Kevin they own three other businesses and two rental houses in the area, which I have to look at as well. If they dont pay, they will have signed a contract, and the court can make em pay


if i was them id sell everything move to mexico


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;525261 said:


> ok ill get some pics up tommorrow...
> 
> i know this is the wrong forum but i always get jumped on over at the LS. what brand 21" or 26" mowers do you guys reccomend for say 10-15 yards a week


lawnboy or toro or honda and lawnboy and toro r kinda together. i liked the 2 cycle lawnboys better i am not that huge of a fan of the 4 stroke ones. if u get a honda make sure u can lift it those things get kinda heavy when u scrap the trannys


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;525266 said:


> lawnboy or toro or honda and lawnboy and toro r kinda together. i liked the 2 cycle lawnboys better i am not that huge of a fan of the 4 stroke ones. if u get a honda make sure u can lift it those things get kinda heavy when u scrap the trannys


ok thanks...im looking at a nice one for this year..all i got is my john deere rider so i hope to get a nice push mower and do most of it with that.. goin to hook my utility wagon to my mower and put the push in the wagon and go lol aint that geeky


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;525271 said:


> ok thanks...im looking at a nice one for this year..all i got is my john deere rider so i hope to get a nice push mower and do most of it with that.. goin to hook my utility wagon to my mower and put the push in the wagon and go lol aint that geeky


just make sure the tire pressure in ur mower is always right and the blades r sharp no twists . for both the push and the rider. the push wont have tires to worry about just make sure the depth is the same on every tire. i am kinda nuts about how my cutting looks when it gets done. and i can tell real easy if i got a blade out of blance or not sharp or twisted. and dont cheat ur self buying anything get it right the first time and maintain it and will last along time.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well hell you got a JD tractor, so why not keep it uniform and grab a JD pushmower too? I had one a couple years ago and it was 10x better than any 2 cycle LB I have owned. Bagged and mulched real nice and left a real nice cut. I think it had like a 7hp engine on it as well. I think it weighed like 75-80lbs. The self propelled ones will weigh more than the you push ones,lol.


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;525274 said:


> just make sure the tire pressure in ur mower is always right and the blades r sharp no twists . for both the push and the rider. the push wont have tires to worry about just make sure the depth is the same on every tire. i am kinda nuts about how my cutting looks when it gets done. and i can tell real easy if i got a blade out of blance or not sharp or twisted. and dont cheat ur self buying anything get it right the first time and maintain it and will last along time.


ya i like my yards lookin nice. im just hopin that i can make my push mower last for a little while. i just have a 21in troy built with a bagger and mulcher


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;525276 said:


> Well hell you got a JD tractor, so why not keep it uniform and grab a JD pushmower too? I had one a couple years ago and it was 10x better than any 2 cycle LB I have owned. Bagged and mulched real nice and left a real nice cut. I think it had like a 7hp engine on it as well. I think it weighed like 75-80lbs. The self propelled ones will weigh more than the you push ones,lol.


tom i love my lawn boys i have like 3 running ones creepin around here.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey if your lawns look like this then you are doing something right,lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;525285 said:


> Hey if your lawns look like this then you are doing something right,lol


i dont have a mower that wide


----------



## born2farm

do they make a push mower that stripes good?


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;525172 said:


> Im sleepy and pissed off! I was distracted about the loader blowing up and slid to the side when i was in reverse going 5 mph and it just cut loose! Im fine though I hope you had better week than me JP, how did things go for you?


I say you got lucky on the truck part. On the loader I hope it is under warranty.

My week was about as bad as yours. Lets see, I pulled a clapper and back my salt spreader into a pole. Bent the frame on that. Easy fix though, put it in a press and flattend the metal plate and should be good as new. I hope.

Truck slid into a tree and did 2700 damage to it. I will try to get some pics on Sunday of it. I am also going to get a couple more estimates too. That one was from the dealer.

Oh yeah and I am getting low on salt again. lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;525288 said:


> do they make a push mower that stripes good?


all 20 inchs stipe pretty well even cheap once if u have noticed most new mowers come with 6plus horse which back in the day tractors came with that. and if u dont like the way it sripes u can get roller kits for anything


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

KGRlandscapeing;525287 said:


> i dont have a mower that wide


Kevin those lines are from my 52" Tiger Cub and the other ones are from my 48 Scag walk behind


born2farm;525288 said:


> do they make a push mower that stripes good?


They all kinda stripe the same, I know the higher end commercial push mowers do a real nice job, but can cost some good $$$ like a grand or more


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;525291 said:


> Kevin those lines are from my 52" Tiger Cub and the other ones are from my 48 Scag walk behind
> 
> They all kinda stripe the same, I know the higher end commercial push mowers do a real nice job, but can cost some good $$$ like a grand or more


ya im in the market for like between 500-700. im proly gettin a 36 or 48in WB this winter


----------



## Young Pup

Take it to lawnsite guys, this is snow removal over here. j/k What's going on in the northern part of the state tonight? Looks like we get to sleep here tonight. Went by some of the commercial lots and they are drying up nicely here. 

Went and did the resi's today and come spring I can now say I will have more turf to repair. :waving: I might have to enjoy a few  later on. Not sure yet. Just woke up from a nice nap about an hour ago.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP yeah we should be on LS with this, but at least Brock can get a better answer with us here. Nothing at all going on up here. Cold and all pavement is dry. LOL I hear you on the turf repair on the resi's. Got a few nasty spots. Im just gonna grab a good yard of soil, some penn mulch and seed, then go to town this spring. I think I may join you on the cold ones I slept in till 9:30, so I am well rested, lmao

Brock, if you get a 36 or 48 wb, get a Scag or an Exmark, you wont regret it!!!! I run all Scags and that is all I will ever buy


----------



## Young Pup

I was thinking a yard of dirt too. I figured I could use what is left on Mom's yard. lol Wait if there is any left.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;525304 said:


> JP yeah we should be on LS with this, but at least Brock can get a better answer with us here. Nothing at all going on up here. Cold and all pavement is dry. LOL I hear you on the turf repair on the resi's. Got a few nasty spots. Im just gonna grab a good yard of soil, some penn mulch and seed, then go to town this spring. I think I may join you on the cold ones I slept in till 9:30, so I am well rested, lmao
> 
> Brock, if you get a 36 or 48 wb, get a Scag or an Exmark, you wont regret it!!!! I run all Scags and that is all I will ever buy


ok last lawn question and we can get back to plowin.

wut kind of price am i lookin at on a 36in scag or exmark?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Free dirt is always best!!!!!!!!! I hope I dont need more than a yard of dirt. Got a little gravel raking to do as well

Well Brock, I paid 3,000 for my brand new Scag 48wb Velocity deck, belt drive and 16hp kawasaki. Look around for a decent used one, prolly run you 1500 or so then


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;525308 said:


> ok last lawn question and we can get back to plowin.
> 
> wut kind of price am i lookin at on a 36in scag or exmark?


Brock it was joke. Keep talking lawn at least it will keep the ohio thread top of the list. :waving:

As far as I know, I don't have any gravel issues cause I have not done any gravel drives. :waving:


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;525310 said:


> Free dirt is always best!!!!!!!!! I hope I dont need more than a yard of dirt. Got a little gravel raking to do as well
> 
> Well Brock, I paid 3,000 for my brand new Scag 48wb Velocity deck, belt drive and 16hp kawasaki. Look around for a decent used one, prolly run you 1500 or so then


ok thanks for your help..i am goin to take this convo to lawnsite ohio thread if anyone is over there.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;525314 said:


> Brock it was joke. Keep talking lawn at least it will keep the ohio thread top of the list. :waving:
> 
> As far as I know, I don't have any gravel issues cause I have not done any gravel drives. :waving:


lol i know..i just dont wanna get the mods mad at me..ill keep talkin here i gues


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I wish I didnt have a gravel drive but the $$$ was right so I said what the hell and took it. There shouldnt be too much gravel since I just backdrag it. Tear up less gravel that way,lol

Brock, I can come bust your balls a little over there, LOL


----------



## kashman

i like my grass green blue grass is the way 2 go


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I love cutting nice bluegrass lawns. They always hold lines so nice and look well everytime you do them.

Gotta run to the store real quick guys


----------



## Young Pup

Leave the vodka and Jack there. lol Just grab the  you will thank me later.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;525289 said:


> I say you got lucky on the truck part. On the loader I hope it is under warranty.
> 
> My week was about as bad as yours. Lets see, I pulled a clapper and back my salt spreader into a pole. Bent the frame on that. Easy fix though, put it in a press and flattend the metal plate and should be good as new. I hope.
> 
> Truck slid into a tree and did 2700 damage to it. I will try to get some pics on Sunday of it. I am also going to get a couple more estimates too. That one was from the dealer.
> 
> Oh yeah and I am getting low on salt again. lol


That sucks JP! If you need anything let me know. I know a few good auto body guys.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;525346 said:


> That sucks JP! If you need anything let me know. I know a few good auto body guys.


Thanks Mike I will.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ohh god no vodka for me!!!!!!! I would be puking with the best of them if I drank that crap. Now Jack Daniels on the other hand....... I will stick with my beer though


----------



## Young Pup

Thats' funny. No vodka or Jack here myself. I will stick to the  too.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mmmm, cold budlight and cold pizza. Talk about some nasty farts later, LOL


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;525371 said:


> Thats' funny. No vodka or Jack here myself. I will stick to the  too.


take this to beer sight lol...idk im bored and had to say something


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

that would be a cool site, beersite.com


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;525381 said:


> take this to beer sight lol...idk im bored and had to say something


I did but nobody there wanted to talk to me. lol. How is that lawnmower search going?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wait is there a beersite.com??? Im checking that out


----------



## Young Pup

Beats me, i was just joking.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;525285 said:


> Hey if your lawns look like this then you are doing something right,lol


Tom,

Dose this mean Im doing something right too then?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sure does Ron, lol.

JP, there are a ton of beer forums actually. I just googled beer forums, lol. Apparently their is a forum for anything now


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;525384 said:


> I did but nobody there wanted to talk to me. lol. How is that lawnmower search going?


lol idk...im always lookin for something


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;525392 said:


> Sure does Ron, lol.
> 
> JP, there are a ton of beer forums actually. I just googled beer forums, lol. Apparently their is a forum for anything now


Well, lets join the bud light one then lol.


----------



## Young Pup

Brock quit pm'ing Ron. You will be the next stalker on here.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Tom were good :d


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;525401 said:


> Brock quit pm'ing Ron. You will be the next stalker on here.


im not Pming ron


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Heck I should buy stock in Budlight. I drink so much of it every year, LOL

I dunno Ron, you said I was just a plow jockey and you were the snowplow guy, so that must make you the lawn jockey and me the Lawn Guy, LOL Yeah were good though


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;525404 said:


> im not Pming ron


Oh I meant quit Yahooing Ron. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Tom I am 2/3 majority owner of it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, no your a:

Plow & Mower Jocky

I am a Landscaper and a Snow & Ice Mangement Specialist


----------



## Young Pup

Ron the battery just went dead on the phone I was talking to myself for a minute or two. Heck that is nothing new. I do it all the time. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;525415 said:


> Tom, no your a:
> 
> Plow & Mower Jocky
> 
> I am a Landscaper and a Snow & Ice Mangement Specialist


With as much salt as you spread I can see the Ice Management part. :waving:


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;525410 said:


> Oh I meant quit Yahooing Ron. lol


he quit talkin to me :crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL sign in to AOL!


Better yet, get yahoo 

Tom, Brock and myself has it, we can all chat


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;525418 said:


> he quit talkin to me :crying:


Cause he was on the phone with me. Now my phone went dead so be ready to yahoo again.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;525417 said:


> With as much salt as you spread I can see the Ice Management part. :waving:


I'm going to Join SIMA soon I think

I want to get my CSP


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;525415 said:


> Tom, no your a:
> 
> Plow & Mower Jocky
> 
> I am a Landscaper and a Snow & Ice Mangement Specialist


and the proud owner of the 6 biggest salt mines in the mid west


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No Ron, you are just a Hardscape specialist and a Snowplowguy. I wont ever back down from being the Lawn Guy!!!!!!!!!!! Either way busting your balls a little is fun and you are still my bro, lol

JP, 2/3 owner of BudLight, must be nice!!!!!!!!!!!! I liked the two towers of budweiser and budlight down there in Columbus


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom we have had this talk a few times Bro!

You can have the mowing.

I'll take the Walls and projects 
and will never give up the snow


----------



## Young Pup

Yahoo will make me say Yahoooooooooooooooo. lol. Dang I am getting slap happy here.


----------



## f250man

Clapper&Company;525420 said:


> LOL sign in to AOL!
> 
> Better yet, get yahoo
> 
> Tom, Brock and myself has it, we can all chat


I see Ron I am choped liver.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP you have one to many "o"


----------



## Clapper&Company

And steve LOL

Tom Sign in to yahoo were do a chat


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The wife never signs out of it,lol We doing the group chat again??


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea but Steve isnt on and brock is going to go watch carntoons


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;525432 said:


> JP you have one to many "o"


Nope have even had one yet. lol


----------



## born2farm

im gettin off...sponge bob is on


----------



## Young Pup

[QUOTE

JP, 2/3 owner of BudLight, must be nice!!!!!!!!!!!! I liked the two towers of budweiser and budlight down there in Columbus[/QUOTE]

Well, maybe not 2/3's


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;525444 said:


> im gettin off...sponge bob is on


Sponge bob huh. I thougth you were more of a Wonder woman fan myself. just kidding with you brock. just having a little fun.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, you on yahoo?? Should join the Steve Ron and Tom show, lol


----------



## Young Pup

Nope not on yahoo. Getting off here for the night. Might go down to have few.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Night JP have fun


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

nighty night JP!!!!!!!! Enjoy your beer if you do have a couple!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

well we just solved the toilet papering problem in our area. we are watching over our neighbor's house and letting dogs out, my bro just went over to let the dogs out and he sees people hiding over there, our other neighbor/brother's boss is a cop so we called him and then we see its just kids toilet papering. well we are watching from our building and he comes and turns off his lights and turns his spot light on, well they take off running and he takes off after them and gets them right in front of his own house, it was some funny sh*!. I don't think he did anything with them but it was a funny joke. our city cops even went down there, that was much better that we had planned on doing which is shooting my bro's shotgun in the air  this one deserves a


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;525563 said:


> well we just solved the toilet papering problem in our area. we are watching over our neighbor's house and letting dogs out, my bro just went over to let the dogs out and he sees people hiding over there, our other neighbor/brother's boss is a cop so we called him and then we see its just kids toilet papering. well we are watching from our building and he comes and turns off his lights and turns his spot light on, well they take off running and he takes off after them and gets them right in front of his own house, it was some funny sh*!. I don't think he did anything with them but it was a funny joke. our city cops even went down there, that was much better that we had planned on doing which is shooting my bro's shotgun in the air  this one deserves a


ull remember that when you want to TP someone


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;525579 said:


> ull remember that when you want to TP someone


i never tp anyone anyways


----------



## WALKERS

How do we do down south?


----------



## f250man

This is not a lawn site show me how you plow and stack snow guys. :waving:


----------



## RhinoL&L

its been busy on here guys! just thought id stop in and see whats going on. nothing right now on a sun morn. ill check back later on today!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Looks nice Josh!!! But yeah, I wanna see how you guys stack some nice piles!!!! LOL

Shawn we had a multi page night last night, lol. Youl have that with me JP Brock and Ron on here


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah i guess i missed out! LOL


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;525584 said:


> i never tp anyone anyways


lol i was just messin wit u


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats wrong with a little TP??? LOL, the worst is the old flaming s*** stompers on the front porches. 

Mmm donuts.......and coffee


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;525858 said:


> lol i was just messin wit u


these kids need to learn a little to...they took the tp rolls with them when the cop showed up and ran next to the road so it was an easy pickin


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;525902 said:


> these kids need to learn a little to...they took the tp rolls with them when the cop showed up and ran next to the road so it was an easy pickin


hey travis sounds like you had a fun night


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;525908 said:


> hey travis sounds like you had a fun night


ya that made my night, calling for some more snow this week but you can thank me for it because i washed the truck and rotated tires yesterday


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;525912 said:


> ya that made my night, calling for some more snow this week but you can thank me for it because i washed the truck and rotated tires yesterday


I need to go wash my truck and unload salt bags already took the plow off yesterday morning


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;525917 said:


> I need to go wash my truck and unload salt bags already took the plow off yesterday morning


you going to put the salt in your building so you have to go all the way over there when it starts to snow!?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;525922 said:


> you going to put the salt in your building so you have to go all the way over there when it starts to snow!?


no i got salt at mom and dads and then a got a little bit up in my building. It is getting hard to find bagged salt around here. Good thing i don't use a lot, should have enough for the rest of the season.


----------



## WALKERS

Sydenstricker Landscaping;525851 said:


> Looks nice Josh!!! But yeah, I wanna see how you guys stack some nice piles!!!! LOL
> 
> Shawn we had a multi page night last night, lol. Youl have that with me JP Brock and Ron on here


Tom and Steve,

We do have some good ones the night of the storms (2' to 3') by the time we get back for the priority twos they have melted away. I will see what I can do thou.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;525928 said:


> no i got salt at mom and dads and then a got a little bit up in my building. It is getting hard to find bagged salt around here. Good thing i don't use a lot, should have enough for the rest of the season.


not many people around town put much salt down, i just put some at the church on weekends when it snow to cover my a*s so nobody falls.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I got a updated weather report to TOM


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;525932 said:


> not many people around town put much salt down, i just put some at the church on weekends when it snow to cover my a*s so nobody falls.


yea that is probably a good idea. You go over to lima and they salt every were it would be nice to get a few bigger accounts over there to plow and salt.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;525935 said:


> yea that is probably a good idea. You go over to lima and they salt every were it would be nice to get a few bigger accounts over there to plow and salt.


bid the mall get some more people to help you plow or a few mexicans


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;525938 said:


> bid the mall get some more people to help you plow or a few mexicans


I would need a lot of mexicans with big shovels


----------



## Clapper&Company

That Is So True Lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;525954 said:


> I would need a lot of mexicans with big shovels


then you could have clap come up to dump salt on the whole thing! if you buy me a plow i'd help plow it


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey! its Clapper you you guys 

But I would come up, and salt for you


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;525968 said:


> then you could have clap come up to dump salt on the whole thing! if you buy me a plow i'd help plow it


heck yea we can make the mexicans do all of the work and we can sit back and 
and get paid good money

are they still calling for snow monday and tuesday.

I just got done watching your snow plowing video ron looks good to have some snow to push maybe some day i will remember to take one or pictures.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;525973 said:


> heck yea we can make the mexicans do all of the work and we can sit back and
> and get paid good money
> 
> are they still calling for snow monday and tuesday.
> 
> I just got done watching your snow plowing video ron looks good to have some snow to push maybe some day i will remember to take one or pictures.


accuweather is calling for 5 inches, but by monday night they will probably lower it to about 2


----------



## Snow-Kid

well talk to you guys later going to wash my truck


----------



## Mike S

Sydenstricker Landscaping;525851 said:


> Looks nice Josh!!! But yeah, I wanna see how you guys stack some nice piles!!!! LOL
> 
> Shawn we had a multi page night last night, lol. Youl have that with me JP Brock and Ron on here


You mean like this?payup


----------



## RhinoL&L

you got anymore mike? i want to see some of that backhoe stacking!


----------



## Mike S

RhinoL&L;526017 said:


> you got anymore mike? i want to see some of that backhoe stacking!


You like that dont you! I will dig up some more pics.  I wish i took pics of the hoe and my truck pushing snow out of truck lanes together. We built that pile of snow in 15 minutes! We had fun fri morning working together!:bluebounc


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;525477 said:


> nighty night JP!!!!!!!! Enjoy your beer if you do have a couple!!!


I decided to stay home. So no income from my stocks in BL



Clapper&Company;525472 said:


> Night JP have fun


Sleeping was fun. I caught up on some much needed rest. Good thing too. I have been working on getting my desk cleared up and I am just now beginning to see some of the top. lol.

NIce little surprise showing up on radar too. Not sure what they are calling for since I did not see the news last night.

On edit: I just got word that this might not reach us.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP thats my plans today too! is to clean my office


----------



## Young Pup

I had to take a break for a few minutes. I was getting a headache. I am really glad I did not go out last night.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I hear that

I posted some Photos and a Vid !


----------



## Young Pup

I will go check it out now.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok, I posted them under Storm Photos,

There is one about lowballers under Comm Snow

And one about Salt under Ice Mang


----------



## Young Pup

Dang you were a posting fool of pictures. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea every one always wants me to post them, So I had time to kill, since the Dr offices wasnt open so I took some with my cell and posted them


----------



## Young Pup

Back to work for me. Check back later on.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok later JP


----------



## born2farm

well for some of you that i was talking to about my new spreader here it is. im puttin more pics in the ice forum.










and for any of you that ever complain about your mowing set ups for this year remember thise picture. I will have more pics and details on lawnsite later in the year. the 2x4 will be replaced by 2x12's soon


----------



## Clapper&Company

Brock, You need to talk to JP he is looking for a salt sub


----------



## born2farm

lol...you need to leave us some salt then.


----------



## WALKERS

Brock,
You have to start somewhere I started with a Husky riding mower. I think I have grown a bit now. It takes time. I am saying if works and makes you money you are doing something right. The Spreader we carry those with us too. We wrap empty salt bags around it with a big bunge so it drops right on the sidewalk. You will won't waste salt either. I used to use that kind to do entire parking lots. Keep growing.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh is 100% Brock!

Most of us here have started the same way as you, I used push spreaders for my first 2 years plowing. Before I bought a tailgate unit!


----------



## kashman

i guess im still old school with a bucket and my hand


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have had 2 tailgaye spreaders and now still use a push spreader,lol. I will have another tailgate salter again, lol 

Brock, I like the custom trimmer rack you got going on there!!! Looks good though

Okay so if snow is comming, it will. Took the blade off and washed the salt off today,lol.

So who knows what kind of poop we are supposed to see on tuesday?


----------



## born2farm

ya i got to start somewhere.

i worked on my trailer some more. its just mocked up now. i will replace those boards with 2x12's i have the trimmer rack on top, then two hooks that hole my blower, a couple hooks for pruning shears and clippers, then my push mower is in the middle and i will probably line the other side with pvc pipe to shove my rakes and stuff in.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is a pretty cool little set up you got. I cant wait to see how well you organize a full size landscape trailer!!!!!! One question I have for you, where is the duct tape??


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Just like this


----------



## born2farm

thanks, i try and be organized and do the best with what i got.

if someone has the time can one of you landscapers PM me on what all you use on a everyday basis that i should keep on the trailer


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

PM sent to ya little buddy!!!! Hope my long list of junk helps, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey Guys take it to Lawn site


----------



## born2farm

ok ill take a look at it.

k clap headin to lawnsite ohio thread


----------



## Mike S

RhinoL&L;526017 said:


> you got anymore mike? i want to see some of that backhoe stacking!


Here is some more pics


----------



## Mike S

One more that i found


----------



## f250man

Okay so if snow is comming said:


> Tom stop washing your truck and it will snow I never wash mine cause every time I do it rains.
> 
> I heard we are getting some snow Tuesday into Wednesday.


----------



## f250man

Nice pics there Mike. And nice Machines to.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I had to wash it, lol. I couldnt see out the passenger side window!!!!!!


----------



## f250man

Tom I leave mine dirty so I cant see all the scratches and dents :realmad:


----------



## born2farm

its gonna snow now...my blades off and my plowin tractor is pullin a trailer full of lawn equip ment


----------



## Mike S

f250man;526522 said:


> Nice pics there Mike. And nice Machines to.


Thank you! I agree about the washing of the truck! I have not washed mine either but I should though probably 1000 pounds of bulk that spilled over and lots of liquid calcium spilled! I am also just to tired!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;526532 said:


> Tom I leave mine dirty so I cant see all the scratches and dents :realmad:


LOL that is why you need that new truck


born2farm;526533 said:


> its gonna snow now...my blades off and my plowin tractor is pullin a trailer full of lawn equip ment


what are you gonna do, mow the snow?? LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

I dont wash mine either LOL

I think Tom has been talking to Brock tomuch


----------



## kc2006

Hey guys, Tuesday, we have a Quaker Steak & Lube here, they have all you can eat wings, really good wings at that! Just checkin if anyone wants to go???

The clap might go, me and the woman will be there, anyone care to join? It's right off exit 223 on route 80.


----------



## kc2006

Oh and I forgot they sell yard's of beer! Wanna see how many yards we can drink!?

I washed my truck yesterday, had to see how bad the rust is getting  I'll take the salt out of the bed tomorrow, that always triggers a storm. Taking one for the team so we can push again!


----------



## Mike S

Off the topic my buddy just called and the last storm he destroyed both of his meyer blades any body got one they want to get rid of right now?


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;526563 said:


> LOL that is why you need that new truck
> 
> what are you gonna do, mow the snow?? LOL


thinkin bout it


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt lets do it LOL

Mike how


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Brock, I have done that with a pushmower before, lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

nice pics mike! soory ur buddy broke his blades, i dont know of anyone that could help thou.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;526591 said:


> Off the topic my buddy just called and the last storm he destroyed both of his meyer blades any body got one they want to get rid of right now?


Found this on Craigslist. Might be worth a try. He might sell it separate you never know.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/578240608.html


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;526608 said:


> nice pics mike! soory ur buddy broke his blades, i dont know of anyone that could help thou.


Sell him yours. lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;526617 said:


> Sell him yours. lol


haha not yet i still need to get a little more use out of it before i upgrade lol J/K i am going t ohave this for a long time.

JP- there are a few trucks on craigslist have you seen them. one on there for 6 polw and spreader.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;526629 said:


> haha not yet i still need to get a little more use out of it before i upgrade lol J/K i am going t ohave this for a long time.
> 
> JP- there are a few trucks on craigslist have you seen them. one on there for 6 polw and spreader.


Yeah I have been looking on there. You mean this one:
http://columbus.craigslist.org/car/580799066.html


----------



## Young Pup

What is the weight on your trailer you have? How much weight can be put on there?


----------



## Clapper&Company

You can put alot on it, till it bends


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;526635 said:


> Yeah I have been looking on there. You mean this one:
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/car/580799066.html


yeah thats it! i didnt think it looked like a bad deal be a good backup.

who are you talkting to about the trailer?


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;526639 said:


> What is the weight on your trailer you have? How much weight can be put on there?


whos trailer?........


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;526643 said:


> yeah thats it! i didnt think it looked like a bad deal be a good backup.
> 
> who are you talkting to about the trailer?


Thanks but I might be buying new.

I was talking to you on the trailer?

Yeah Ron since it is not mine what do I care? Right? lol


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;526647 said:


> whos trailer?........


Sorry I should have put Shawn's name in there. Give me a break why don't you.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL thats right 

My 6x12 has a GVW of 3500, I have put 4500 on it


----------



## Young Pup

Yeah his is a single axle as well.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;526658 said:


> Yeah his is a single axle as well.


JP- im pretty sure its a 3500lb axle i know the trailer weigs like 800 i think. u need it?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;526658 said:


> Yeah his is a single axle as well.


my enclosed is single axle as well thats what the pics r of on the other page mines like 1200 cause its in closed so i think i am allowed to load like 2900 lbs in it


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;526671 said:


> JP- im pretty sure its a 3500lb axle i know the trailer weigs like 800 i think. u need it?


I am trying to think about the salt issue? Going to be making calls in the am. I have an appt in the pm to get the truck estimated at 2:45 so I am not sure when I can get it.


----------



## Young Pup

This is why I am a little concerned about the salt situation, from Skyeye:


Right now... I am thinking rain for Mon Night and Tues, changing to snow for the Metro by the afternoon, with snow continuing into Tues. night. More snow showers on Wed. How much snow for us, depends on the track of the low. Models have been in agreement with the low tracking right thru the Tri-State (S. Ohio or N. KY) at this point. I think Central IN, and Central OH stand the biggest threat at heavy snow at this point in time.

Also talk of something later in the week.


----------



## RhinoL&L

okm jp ill give you a call after school tomorrow to see whats going on. u think we will get enought to plow?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;526691 said:


> okm jp ill give you a call after school tomorrow to see whats going on. u think we will get enought to plow?


More than likely is what I can tell at this point.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hope I can get salt


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;526695 said:


> I hope I can get salt


WT are you talking about? You have plenty you salt hogg.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hope, 

I might try to get some more this week


----------



## RhinoL&L

jp you going to call that place out ion belfontaine? 

you found a truck from that guy yet? cant wait to see it especially since your going brand new!


----------



## Mike S

Clapper&Company;526603 said:


> Kurt lets do it LOL
> 
> Mike how


 Rail Road tracks are bad on blades! The edge fell off so he unhooked it and hooked to the his spare and the frame on the mold board fell apart! With no other blade he hooked back up to the blade with the edge broken off and put a edge back on but the blade was bent so the edge was forced on and it ended up shearing in to two pieces. With nothing left to do and his lot turning into a mess he had no choice but to plow without a edge! No bolt holes left! What a mess!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike sounds that way


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;526706 said:


> jp you going to call that place out ion belfontaine?
> 
> you found a truck from that guy yet? cant wait to see it especially since your going brand new!


I am going to get with Jeff in the am and see what is going on. Remember as of Sat they still had some.

I have not even made contact with my salesman/new business owner yet?


----------



## WALKERS

Man there is alot bad moe joe going on up north with some of you. Sorry to hear that. How is everyone else. They are going to change the "Got Milk" commercial to "Got Salt"


----------



## Clapper&Company

I got salt


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;526730 said:


> I am going to get with Jeff in the am and see what is going on. Remember as of Sat they still had some.
> 
> I have not even made contact with my salesman/new business owner yet?


ok ill call you about the salt situation tomorrow.

BTW i might be looking for another wb so if you see one let me know.

im off to watch tv then go to bed. trying to catch up on al ittle sleep.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;526736 said:


> Man there is alot bad moe joe going on up north with some of you. Sorry to hear that. How is everyone else. They are going to change the "Got Milk" commercial to "Got Salt"


So do you guys have bagged salt down there? What are you guys paying down there? And by the way where has Eric (fernaldude) been at?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;526743 said:


> ok ill call you about the salt situation tomorrow.
> 
> BTW i might be looking for another wb so if you see one let me know.
> 
> im off to watch tv then go to bed. trying to catch up on al ittle sleep.


Ok talk to you later.

If you would not have hit the bars last night you would have gotten some sleep. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Shawn do u need AA? 

yea where is eric


----------



## WALKERS

We are still getting bag salt at a good price. Bulk salt is $150 to $200. A skid of salt is around $160. payup:crying:


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;526760 said:


> We are still getting bag salt at a good price. Bulk salt is $150 to $200. A skid of salt is around $160. payup:crying:


Holy moly I am coming down there.


----------



## WALKERS

Come on down. I hate bags anyway. I am finally rested up and back to normal after that storm We are supose to get more I heard.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep more on its way!

What r u paying JP?

Were paying less then what Josh is


----------



## Young Pup

About 202. 00 a skid now.

I am 100 percent serious about driving down for salt. All of these yahoooooos up here are not getting amy more in. We have a location up in Bellfontaine that wants about 254 a skid as of Sat morning. But heck they might be out now.

Possibly two storms this week??????????


----------



## Clapper&Company

Holly Cow

Thats alot for salt!


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;526783 said:


> Holly Cow
> 
> Thats alot for salt!


You think?


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea 

Compard to what I'm paying.

I will sell you a few skids for 180 a skid


----------



## Mike S

some bulk was found by my friend but its about $100 a ton. You got to be kidding me 150 a ton. $160 for a skidd of bag salt is better deal then that bulk! WOW! I cant believe this! That mark up is not cool! What is going on? Salt and fuel getting [email protected]#$ all around!


----------



## WALKERS

JP
If you are serious about coming down here let me know first and I will have Greg put them to the side for you. 

I dont think we will get much here probably just a dusting. still need salt thou.


----------



## clark lawn

hey kurt you want to do lunch tommarrow? Im thinking rusty's on south ave. anyone else that feels like coming to boadman is welcome.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;526771 said:


> Come on down. I hate bags anyway. I am finally rested up and back to normal after that storm We are supose to get more I heard.


PM me some more details. I am off here for the night. Going to try to do some more paperwork. I know of three to five people looking for bag salt.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## kc2006

that place any good? I heard its pricey?

I might run out to feezles, I need to get fender flares for my truck, gunna see if I can score some there. Give me a call in the am.

BTW Ronald Clap-donald, whats with you calling me yesterday morning and not saying anything? Playin crank yankers?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I did call ang got your Voice Mail fool!

u didnt call me tonight like u said u was going to


----------



## kc2006

I'm sorry. Please don't break up with me!


----------



## WALKERS

You guys need Dr. Phil? LOL Everything will be fine.


----------



## kc2006

Yea I just got side tracked, did some running around after I texted you, then made dinner and watched tv. I'll call u in the am fo show. you best be up, i'm gunna wake you up at 3 like you did to me the other day!


----------



## clark lawn

kc2006;526845 said:


> that place any good? I heard its pricey?
> 
> I might run out to feezles, I need to get fender flares for my truck, gunna see if I can score some there. Give me a call in the am.
> 
> BTW Ronald Clap-donald, whats with you calling me yesterday morning and not saying anything? Playin crank yankers?


i like it im there 2-3 times a week. they have a monday thing "monday sucks so lunch is 5 bucks"


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Man o man, you guys with trailers with little gvw's. Wanna use mine? It has an 8,000 gvwr on itwesport 

Well, we are gonna be under a winter storm watch tomorrow, so who knows what or how much we will see. Hopefully enough to plow.


----------



## f250man

The news said up to 6" tomorrow for us Tom. And Now i see that NOAA said 4-8" tomorrow with some ice mixed in. payup payup  



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
326 AM EST MON FEB 25 2008

OHZ010>014-089-PAZ001>003-251630-
/O.EXB.KCLE.WS.A.0003.080226T1200Z-080227T0500Z/
LORAIN-CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-
NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...LORAIN...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON...
JEFFERSON...ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
326 AM EST MON FEB 25 2008

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH
TUESDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH
TUESDAY EVENING.

PRECIPITATION WILL MOVE INTO THE REGION OVERNIGHT AND IS EXPECTED
TO BE A MIX OF RAIN FREEZING RAIN OR SNOW. PRECIPITATION SHOULD
THEN CHANGE TO ALL SNOW TUESDAY AND CONTINUE INTO TUESDAY
EVENING. LITTLE OR NO SNOW ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED OVERNIGHT
ALTHOUGH FROM 4 TO 8 INCHES COULD FALL FROM TUESDAY INTO TUESDAY
EVENING. A LIGHT GLAZE OF ICE ALSO POSSIBLE. ALSO...WINDS WILL
BEGIN TO INCREASE TUESDAY AFTERNOON AND CAUSE BLOWING AND
DRIFTING SNOW.

THERE IS STILL UNCERTAINTY TO THE FORECAST SINCE THE TRACK OF THE
LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM COULD CHANGE. A CHANGE IN THE TRACK OF THE
LOW WOULD AFFECT THE AMOUNT OF WARM AIR THAT MAY OCCUR AT THE
SURFACE AND ALOFT AS WELL AS PRECIPITATION AMOUNTS.

THOSE WITH WEATHER RELATED INTERESTS SHOULD STAY TUNED TO THE
LATEST FORECAST AND POSSIBLE WARNINGS


----------



## RhinoL&L

hope you guys get enough to plow up ther, dont think we are supposed to see much but iu havent really been watching the weather very much.

sounds like we are paying the most for bag salt her in columbus.


----------



## f250man

Shawn it looks like it is going to be an all lake shore event right now but it could change by tomorrow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hate freezing rain!! But i will take 6 inches of snow too though,lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Do you hate id cause you have to salt


----------



## f250man

No he hates it cause he has to push spread that whole strip mall parking lot. http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F1%252F377%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZSzim003YYUS/transport.swf


----------



## Young Pup

I see the in fighting is starting bright and early here.


----------



## f250man

JP we just love to bust each others balls. You would see it if you would join us on yahoo at night it gets real good.  :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom is my buddy 

I would never do anything to be mean just giving him a hard time


----------



## Young Pup

I bet you guys do. 

So I see I am not the only one Ron wakes up in the mornings here. Actually Ron I was loading salt up when you called on Sat morning. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

I know you told me that the other day JP lol


----------



## f250man

Thats what happens with old age Ron you forget thing and you just start to repete them all the time. I right there with you JP.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Who said anyone was being mean?? This is normal daily stuff for us, LOL I hate freezing rain because that cuts back on the snow accums and makes that **** hard to push!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Ron, tom steve. Good morning. Well what is going on today?


----------



## Young Pup

I was just messing around. I have been reading on skyeye that this storm may track in to n. ky and give more snow.Time will tell. I might be going to bellofontaine in a little bit and pay 254 a skid of salt. :crying::crying:


----------



## f250man

I thought your  could push anything that got in its way.


----------



## f250man

Not much here just getting ready for the next round of snow. And fixing my plow again. All the bolts are lose.:realmad:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Aaron, not much. How you doing?

JP, that should be insentive to join yahoo and come on our nightly conferences, it is really fun pissing Ron off with all the smilies, lol I hope the storm goes farther south so we get more snow out of it!!! That would be nice

Steve, yes my truck can push most anything, but 6" of wet concrete snow isnt easy to push with anything


----------



## Young Pup

JP said:


> So that is why he is always in a bad mood when he calls me. lol


----------



## f250man

Well I thought you had the  at the strip mall.. http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F1%252F437%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZSzim003YYUS/transport.swf


----------



## Clapper&Company

Arron morning buddy!

JP hope they give u some lube!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL, yeah it only takes about 10 minutes of smilies to make him leave for a while, lol


----------



## f250man

Yes that is why he is mad or he just got off the phone with Tom.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;527187 said:


> Arron morning buddy!
> 
> JP hope they give u some lube!


wtf am I to do? These dealers around here stink. I will be ripping them a new one come springtime when I go looking for a new piece of equipment that is for sure.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;527190 said:


> Yes that is why he is mad or he just got off the phone with Tom.


maybe pms?


----------



## f250man

Rons salt mine will sell you some for less then that.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;527182 said:


> Not much here just getting ready for the next round of snow. And fixing my plow again. All the bolts are lose.:realmad:


Im glad you said that. I have some lose bolts that I have to tighten up today also. 254 a pallet , that is ridiculous.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, Next year were get together and do a mass buy on it


----------



## Burkartsplow

Next year ron and I are going into together and hopefully get a better deal on buying a couple of salt dogs bulk spreaders.


----------



## f250man

Yea Aaron I had to weld up the sub frame and I found a crack in the upper hoop yesterday I hade to weld and then all the loose bolts. :realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats right arron


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went and cleaned the truck and plow yesterday. Looks real nice right now, hope I can get it all dirty the next couple of days.


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol it would be a good problme to have lol


----------



## Young Pup

Arron is 254 stinks. 


Ron,
Trying to find a place right now to store salt for next season. Besides Shawn, three others are talking about getting a truck load of salt in.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well let me know 

I might be able to hook u up with good prices


----------



## Young Pup

Ron, I will. I let one place go that was for Rent/sale last year. I wish I would have got it.Another place I did not even know was for sale was just sold too. All within a 5 minute drive of where we all live. :crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company

that sucks


----------



## Young Pup

I need to get off of here and do some more work and make phone calls. 


Josh if you get on here I sent you a pm. Let me know either way. I have an appt at 2:45 this pm so I might not be able to get to the phone.

Ron I will call you tonight. If you guys go to have lunch, have a cold one for me.


----------



## kc2006

WTF is with all the plows loosening up and breaking? Mine is ok, the truck is telling me to get bent.

Dang tail light popped out the other day and now the brake light and blinker don't work. I have to go check dat stuff out. Don't feel like getting a warning for it.


----------



## clark lawn

kurt sounds like your turn signal switch is bad. not a cheap fix.


----------



## grassman2001

Walker if you have some bag salt on hand that you might not need Id be willing to buy some off you. Im down to a half skid left. My supplier over here in Western Hills is promising me another skid by tommorow. I just got off the phone with evans and they want about 7 dollars for a 50lb bag of rock. I almost lost it. 

Brian Vater 513-325-6471


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP ok sounds good!


Kurt & Clark whats the lunch plan?


----------



## Young Pup

grassman2001;527261 said:


> Walker if you have some bag salt on hand that you might not need Id be willing to buy some off you. Im down to a half skid left. My supplier over here in Western Hills is promising me another skid by tommorow. I just got off the phone with evans and they want about 7 dollars for a 50lb bag of rock. I almost lost it.
> 
> Brian Vater 513-325-6471


Thougth I would check back in for a minute.

7 a bag holy crap. that is just crazy. At the 2. 54 a skid and with tax I am at 5.53 a bag. This is just plain nuts is all I can say.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;527264 said:


> JP ok sounds good!
> 
> Kurt & Clark whats the lunch plan?


The plan will be that you buy lunch. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well im busy then


----------



## Young Pup

Party pooper. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol  Got to save my money

Might find more salt to buy


----------



## Young Pup

You better let me in on that action then.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Will do for a small fee or lunch


----------



## Young Pup

Ok, only if you pay for both the. rofl


----------



## Clapper&Company

If you bring the high chair


----------



## Young Pup

Who is the high chair for? You? roflmao now.


----------



## Clapper&Company

No for u MR size 8


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;527331 said:


> No for u MR size 8


Hey I think you are under a winter storm watch now? I can just use their booster seat and I will be fine.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

I will go check the weather now


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP

You were right !!! There saying 4-8" for us nowpayup  xysport


----------



## Young Pup

You stick with me, Chief Meterologist of the Ohio thread and I will let you know what is going on. lol My best guess for here will be 3-5 for here. Just going off of some of the models and skyeye.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I been saying 2-4 for the south

3-6 for us 

and 8-10 for Tom's area


----------



## Young Pup

you need to go back to weather school. You are waaaaaaaaaaaay off. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL you think?


----------



## Young Pup

We will see what the local guys say here in about 4 minutes.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL ok were see


----------



## Young Pup

Was only able to catch one and I saw a total of 3-5. Hmnnnn didn't I say that already. WSW out for the Dayton areas now. I need to get off of here I am not getting anything done.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea I need to work to lol


----------



## f250man

Thank you Ron & JP the weather Gods. Next update.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

anybody know what time snow is gonna fall for me do i have to get up earlyer then normal so i can get threw the route once


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nothing overnight, 

Going to be a day time snow, I belive

Were keep u posted


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;527423 said:


> Nothing overnight,
> 
> Going to be a day time snow, I belive
> 
> Were keep u posted


ok ill stay tuned in to the ohio snow thread just as long as i dont have to hear about hillary clinton or obama


----------



## Clapper&Company

KGRlandscapeing;527425 said:


> ok ill stay tuned in to the ohio snow thread just as long as i dont have to hear about *hillary clinton or obama*


Is this better?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

haha that i like


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think I'm going to go buy a few more skids of salt today


----------



## Burkartsplow

I bought a new ratchet and large wrench set today at sears and a new pair of vise grips. The wrench set had a lot of the smaller ones i already have, but I need the larger one inch and up so I was like you can never have enough.plus I used my craftsman club card and saved like $40. It was a good buy I think in a couple of years I am going to have the ultimate tool set. It will be so sweet.BONG!!!


----------



## kc2006

Hey Metzinger, were you in cornersburg today? Saw a blueish chevy or gmc with a hiniker, didn't know if that was you or not. Don't see too many hiniker plows around here thats why i thought it might be you.


----------



## Metz

kc2006;527486 said:


> Hey Metzinger, were you in cornersburg today? Saw a blueish chevy or gmc with a hiniker, didn't know if that was you or not. Don't see too many hiniker plows around here thats why i thought it might be you.


sweet, that was me! its a curtis, bought it from canfield new holland (or whatever they're called now). you had a big ol' white f250 with green writing on it? right at meridian and canfield rd? i couldn't read everything on your truck, but i saw a K and a C, so i thought it might be yours. i usually don't ride across town with the plow on, but it looks like we got some accumulation heading our way tomorrow, and i'm too lazy to take it off today just to put it back on tonight.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Woohoo!!!!!!! I signed a good contract already today for landscaping. Now I can be the Subway eat fresh lawn guy, LOL. No Im not doin all the Subways around here, only one. And the owner's house too!!!! That made my day


----------



## born2farm

hey guys....


----------



## Young Pup

The saltman (aka Ron) is out buying more salt. No wonder we are getting gouged down here. lol Oh yeah, no luck maybe the trucks will be in on Tuesday morning.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kind of a slow day i think everybody is just relaxing


----------



## born2farm

ya...i just waitin to see what the snow does...my school is out of snow days


----------



## kashman

born2farm;527583 said:


> ya...i just waitin to see what the snow does...my school is out of snow days


should be in a luthran school we never got a day off


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;527591 said:


> should be in a luthran school we never got a day off


live over here u go to school in 8 inchs of snow they dont even care if the bus get stuck getting the kids to school. my last year when i tested out they had like 8 snow days i like wtf


----------



## kc2006

metzinger;527525 said:


> sweet, that was me! its a curtis, bought it from canfield new holland (or whatever they're called now). you had a big ol' white f250 with green writing on it? right at meridian and canfield rd? i couldn't read everything on your truck, but i saw a K and a C, so i thought it might be yours. i usually don't ride across town with the plow on, but it looks like we got some accumulation heading our way tomorrow, and i'm too lazy to take it off today just to put it back on tonight.


Cool I thought it was you, like i said, you don't see too many hinikers around here.

Hey everyone needs to go read my thread in the off topic section about suing a property owner about a slip and fall. I'm getting my ass E-kicked in it lol


----------



## daveintoledo

*thread is gone....*



kc2006;527610 said:


> Cool I thought it was you, like i said, you don't see too many hinikers around here.
> 
> Hey everyone needs to go read my thread in the off topic section about suing a property owner about a slip and fall. I'm getting my ass E-kicked in it lol


tried to read about getting sued, but its gone....WTF
found it but wont let me see it.....


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

is everyone rested and ready for more snow? 

Picked up a drive last storm and the guy call me today and tells me he wants it down every 2 inches payup

Ron, do you have enough salt yet?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Elwer Lawn Care;527710 said:


> is everyone rested and ready for more snow?
> 
> Picked up a drive last storm and the guy call me today and tells me he wants it down every 2 inches payup
> 
> Ron, do you have enough salt yet?


Can u ever have tomuch salt?


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;527710 said:


> is everyone rested and ready for more snow?


I want more snow but sure as heck not rested.


----------



## f250man

Yes I am ready truck is all up to snuff. Aaron did you get you bolts tightened up today I found that all mine were loose.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;527724 said:


> Can u ever have tomuch salt?


do you want to store it all summer?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I would rather have to keep some over summer, then run out !

Running out you could lose accounts.

Keeping it over summer, u loss space

You tell me whats wose?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;527739 said:


> I would rather have to keep some over summer, then run out !
> 
> Running out you could lose accounts.
> 
> Keeping it over summer, u loss space
> 
> You tell me whats wose?


losing accounts, next year buy a bunch of extra in the fall when its still cheaper and available


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;527729 said:


> I want more snow but sure as heck not rested.


jp r u truckside bolts even noticeable on ur MDII i should probably probe mine and see if i should wrench on them


----------



## RhinoL&L

talked to jp today and we still cant find salt! hope we get some tomorrow. 

sounds like we might get a decent storm out of this! all i want is enough to plow!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;527811 said:


> talked to jp today and we still cant find salt! hope we get some tomorrow.
> 
> sounds like we might get a decent storm out of this! all i want is enough to plow!


Shawn give Jeff a call my cell is dead. Ok


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;527784 said:


> jp r u truckside bolts even noticeable on ur MDII i should probably probe mine and see if i should wrench on them


Yeah my bolts are visible. You had to bring it up didn't you. Maybe I can get those checked in the am or later on this pm. But thanks for telling me.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;527815 said:


> Shawn give Jeff a call my cell is dead. Ok


what do you want me to say? or what are you telling me to call him for? sorry dont know what you mean?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;527817 said:


> what do you want me to say? or what are you telling me to call him for? sorry dont know what you mean?


Give him a call to touch base and see what is going on. We talked briefly and were talking about transporting salt back here. Feel like skipping school on Tuesday? I am going to eat be back in few minutes. B4 you guys ask roast beef with mashed potatoes. lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;527820 said:


> Give him a call to touch base and see what is going on. We talked briefly and were talking about transporting salt back here. Feel like skipping school on Tuesday? I am going to eat be back in few minutes. B4 you guys ask roast beef with mashed potatoes. lol


ok jp ill give him a call. and yeah i wouldnt mind skipping school LOL

sounds like a good dinner ill be down in a min!


----------



## Clapper&Company

There saying 2-4 Tuesday 2-4 Tuesday night

There saying my morning rush hr its going to be bad!


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;527849 said:


> There saying 2-4 Tuesday 2-4 Tuesday night
> 
> There saying my morning rush hr its going to be bad!


is tha tommorrow mornings rush?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

2-4 tonight, 2-4 tomorrow, 1 tomorrow night!!!!!!!! Just gotta hope for no school so i don't have to have my brother have all the fun.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Brock Tuesday morning


----------



## Elwer

Ok travis im here, yes i seen the weather, hope its true


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Elwer;527916 said:


> Ok travis im here, yes i seen the weather, hope its true


got the blade all sanded (with sandpaper) and primmered, i put black paint on the adjusting arms but reds are still not back from kalida yet, there's does not hold that plow well at all!


----------



## Elwer

i know, i seen it when i hooked it up, it is soo worn out thats one reason, they also prolly didnt listen about the weight on the back either


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Elwer;527920 said:


> i know, i seen it when i hooked it up, it is soo worn out thats one reason, they also prolly didnt listen about the weight on the back either


the shocks are screwed up because if you sit back there is hardly goes down


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

well reds are on there way, i'm going to the building


----------



## WALKERS

Ok what is the word felas PUP my "Weather Guru" what is in for Cincinnati?


----------



## Young Pup

Here is map of possible snowfall potential from skyeye. This not from Rich A. This guy is not a meterologist but seems to have a pretty good handle on the models and maps and such. Also Rich should be putting a map later on tonight or on Monday am.

I guess the link would help, scroll down to the map though:

http://skyeyeweather.com/Weather_Forum/index.php?showtopic=2283&st=340


----------



## born2farm

well it just started snowing rightnow. i wil have school tommorrow cuz were out of snow days so ill have to plow in the evening if we get any snow to plow.


----------



## kc2006

Someone come help trouble shoot my non blinker/brake light issue.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;527954 said:


> well it just started snowing rightnow. i wil have school tommorrow cuz were out of snow days so ill have to plow in the evening if we get any snow to plow.


so your saying if its bad enough, that they would risk having school?! We will just make them up after memorial day at the end of the year because we are out of days also.

As of now its really sleeting out and really slippery out, going to suck plowing if this all freezes over first, might have to pay ron to come up and dump the salt down


----------



## JeepCreepn01

3-5 here walkers....... i got the salt hook up so im good


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;527983 said:


> so your saying if its bad enough, that they would risk having school?! We will just make them up after memorial day at the end of the year because we are out of days also.
> 
> As of now its really sleeting out and really slippery out, going to suck plowing if this all freezes over first, might have to pay ron to come up and dump the salt down


well no but they just aint as quick to jump the gun as they would before


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;527989 said:


> well no but they just aint as quick to jump the gun as they would before


they won't jump to cancelling right away like usual but with all the heavy stuff coming they won't put us in school and than have to worry about everyone getting home becasue our city doesn't know how to plow or the right equipment


----------



## born2farm

ya...well see


----------



## WALKERS

JeepCreepn01;527987 said:


> 3-5 here walkers....... i got the salt hook up so im good


What you got going on Alex?:bluebounc


----------



## JeepCreepn01

i need salt so im buying a skid for 245 from bzak i think i might split it with another guy around town that i know, i can get more but i gotta know by like 7am tom morn if you need some, and its being delivered to me


----------



## WALKERS

$245 HOLY SNIKES!!! How much for no delivery. They told me $200 today. I am trying to get ahold of Greg and I have not heard from him. This is not looking good.:crying::crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOW ! thats alot for salt


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ya Ron, they are paying thru the nose for salt, cause you are hogging it all!!!! LOL J/K 

So is everyone ready for some snow? It looks like it isnt gonna start till 7am. Great, another daytime snow


----------



## WALKERS

If it comes down to it I will be throughing water softner salt by hand. 

On another note
Everyone Tom from SNOW AWAY he is on here alot father passed away today so if you could all keep him and his family in your prayers. Thanks


----------



## WALKERS

Tom
They are saying it willn't be here till tomorrow afternoon. I still need to find some salt too.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

They are saying as each hour passes from 7am, the snow is just gonna get progressively worse!!!!!!!! From the sounds of it, they may be undershooting this storm a little (I hope)


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;528042 said:


> If it comes down to it I will be throughing water softner salt by hand.
> 
> On another note
> Everyone Tom from SNOW AWAY he is on here alot father passed away today so if you could all keep him and his family in your prayers. Thanks


I was wondering where Tom has been.

Sympathies go out Tom (snow away) and your family.

JP


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea there still not surte what its going to do


----------



## VBigFord20

$245 for a skid, yikes! I was paying under 200 for a skid of 80lb bags last time I picked it up about a month ago.

I got 4-5 bags in the truck, and another 5-8 in the building, not sure the exact number because I think let someone take 3 bags last week. Should be enough for this blast but I guess I am going to have to go pick some up this week.


----------



## kc2006

Clap, thanks for helping with the truck today, I really needed the help, couldn't of had the truck ready for the storm tomorrow with out you....Oh wait..you don't like me and you didn't show up. HAHA


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LMAO Kurt!!!!!!!!! So did you get the thing fixed??


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom hit me up on yahoo


----------



## kc2006

Nope. I looked at it for about 10 minutes, got mad and said F it. Thinking its a ground, the light popped out the other day and was dangling around, and right after that is when it stopped. The light socket is the ground so I think something got screwed up back there.

And on a side note. Screw meyer plows. I just spent yet another half hour out there hooking it up. I love that plow, but I hate the mounting system. I got a wet crack from bending over and it snowing on me, broke a sweat, my feet are numb. And the day hasn't even started.


----------



## f250man

Kurt you should have put it on before it started snowing. So is everyone up north out plowing and salting this wonderful Tuesday morning Im getting ready to head out the door and I hate rush hour storms.


----------



## RhinoL&L

we have all rain here hope it switches to snow and we get enough to plow still. i think they lowered it down to 1-3 for us now. i just want to get hammered!:bluebounc


----------



## born2farm

well we got a good 2 in on the ground this morning. my school has a 2hr delay and will prolly cancel the way it looks.


----------



## dmontgomery

only rain here.....


----------



## StoneDevil

i hate rain ...pittsburgh has rain


----------



## Treedoc32

Anybody using a western wideout in the columbus area? I would like to see one in person so I can compare it with other plows.


----------



## WALKERS

I am sure the Ohio boys can find someone for you. Give them sometime they seem to know everybody up there. BTW welcome to the OHIO thread.:salute:


----------



## Treedoc32

thanks walkers


----------



## WALKERS

You guys have any accumulation up there yet. Cleveland is getting hammered right now.


----------



## Mike S

Treedoc32;528376 said:


> Anybody using a western wideout in the columbus area? I would like to see one in person so I can compare it with other plows.


The most of the dealers around here didn't get them in until about a few months ago! They also want over $6500!!! Jeff at kaffenbarger said he would call me when they finally get one on a truck. Mike at Ace said the same thing! When they do I will let you know. If any body has one let me know I would also like to hear about it.


----------



## Mike S

WALKERS;528386 said:


> You guys have any accumulation up there yet. Cleveland is getting hammered right now.


Nothing here yet!


----------



## Mike S

Did you guys see the pics of the track hoe stacking snow? That is awsome! I sent that pic to my friend who has a trackhoe and he wants me to get a job like that so he can take his D6 and his 320 to stack snow!


----------



## WALKERS

Mike
I wish we had enough snow to stack around here. LOL Our huge piles are usually around 
3' WOW.:crying:


----------



## Mike S

WALKERS;528411 said:


> Mike
> I wish we had enough snow to stack around here. LOL Our huge piles are usually around
> 3' WOW.:crying:


I hear that we got about the same but we have one good pile that is about 20'! The hoe and my truck made that pile. In the pats 10 years I have only had to stack snow like they did once on a smaller scale though. Wish we got that again!


----------



## StoneDevil

Our job site just got a call from our shop in Findlay they have 8 inches so far.. and here in Washington Pa. Rain


----------



## kashman

round 1 is in the books


----------



## kashman

i try 2 keep my eye out for burk but never see him hes about 3 min from me


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;528459 said:


> i try 2 keep my eye out for burk but never see him hes about 3 min from me


hey kash. round one done.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;528473 said:


> hey kash. round one done.


whats happ little heavy this morning and wet


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

They put out a winter storm warning for this little bit of snow????? Wow, alberta clippers used to put down 4 inches, lol. They shoulda just said hey its gonna snow. Not a big friggen warning


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;528478 said:


> whats happ little heavy this morning and wet


Yeah it was. Came home to eat some lunch and check the weather. going to head back out in a bit. I will see ya round....


----------



## WALKERS

Tom
I saw you guys were getting hammered up there what did you get?


----------



## Burkartsplow

WALKERS;528510 said:


> Tom
> I saw you guys were getting hammered up there what did you get?


We have 5 inches in downtown cleveland and 5 inches to the west and south of cleveland. It slowed down at 1030 and picked back up at 12. they say heavy stuff for the next 3 hours and then another 2-4 tonight.


----------



## WALKERS

You better get some rest and fill both tanks. You guys becareful out there.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;528516 said:


> You better get some rest and fill both tanks. You guys becareful out there.


Josh,

Did you get my message? Just got back a little bit ago. Right now we have light snow. Nothing on the lots or streets yet.


----------



## WALKERS

Yes I did Bzak has little or none in bags as of now. I have bulk lined up if needed, but there is nothing going on down here just flurries and rain. We will probably have to go out tonight for freeze over thou. Thanks for the update on the supplies. :waving:


----------



## f250man

Well just got in after 2 rounds of plowing it seems to have let up I'm still waiting on the heavy stuff. Tom u only got 3" out your way we got about 5" here. payup


----------



## Young Pup

Josh, 

We now have light to steady snow here. I had to swallow hard when we paid to get that salt this morning. Talk is on the local stations something this weekend too.


----------



## Young Pup

Anyone hear from Ron today? Dumb questions huh? Let see I think he text me about 6 or 7 this morning. Can't remember. I was still in bed, we had just plain rain and he said he had 3 on the ground.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i am in for lunch i got maybe 5ish at home in tburg theres a good 6 inch mess i didnt even finish that its still coming down gonna grab my couzin when he gets off work and tag team that. i spent over 2hrs there this morning and wasnt even close to done


----------



## f250man

yes I talk to him a few times today he was just finishing up his last few places at 11 this morning.


----------



## kc2006

Ron and I were sending stacking pics this morning. We got about 4" here by 6am, theres probably another 1 or 1.5 out there now. Calling for another 2-5 tonight. YAY! 

I just got done laying under my truck, that was fun. Still no dice on the freaking light.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

3 inches?? We were lucky enough to get 2 inches, lol. This storm is about a turd if you ask me. If you ask Ron though, its gonna be the storm of the century!!! I already took my plow back off. Now just gonna sit around till this is all said and overwith so I can get back to doing landscaping estimates and what not. Im ready for winter to be done. I wanna ride my lawnmowers now


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;528577 said:


> yes I talk to him a few times today he was just finishing up his last few places at 11 this morning.


Maybe I text him and see if he is awake. :yow!::bluebouncpurplebou:redbounce
lol


----------



## Metz

round 1 done. as kurt said, we got a good 5" here in y-town. comin down light right now, hopefully a few more inches for round 2 tonight.

i love the people that stop at interrsections and ask me "do you shovel?" no jackass, that big steel thing on the front of my truck is just for hitting mailboxes! of course today those jackasses turned out to be paying customerspayup


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;528610 said:


> Ron and I were sending stacking pics this morning. We got about 4" here by 6am, theres probably another 1 or 1.5 out there now. Calling for another 2-5 tonight. YAY!
> 
> I just got done laying under my truck, that was fun. Still no dice on the freaking light.


I wonder if that is what he sent me this am. I delted it by accident. Oh post them stacking pics on here if you will. LT snow showers here as of right now. Temp is finally below freezing.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;528616 said:


> 3 inches?? We were lucky enough to get 2 inches, lol. This storm is about a turd if you ask me. If you ask Ron though, its gonna be the storm of the century!!! I already took my plow back off. Now just gonna sit around till this is all said and overwith so I can get back to doing landscaping estimates and what not. Im ready for winter to be done. I wanna ride my lawnmowers now


So we did not get much again huh.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think Ron is working on his truck. Said he was gonna finish his last job then do the half shaft in his truck so he has 4x4 again, lol. Must have some good tires to be able to plow all this crap in 2wd!!! Or it could be all the salt he horded and hauls around, LOL

Mike, no we got like 2 maybe 3 inches. The ground is too warm for it to really accumulate. It has been snowing its arse off, but the roads are wet and clear as are the places I plowed this morning. Wasnt very much of a winter storm to write home about, LOL According to some places, we are like 15 inches down on our snow totals for the season. Maybe better 08/09


----------



## clark lawn

if anyone needs pallets of salt i have a place that will get us atruck in if we can sell the whole load $200 a pallet must be prepaid. they need to sell 11 more so if anyone is intrested let me know and ill give you details.


----------



## fordmstng66

Tom

I am glad i did not stay home from work for this one. It actually looked promising for today. Like you said maybe next year. Time to bring out the mowers, and better yet my motorcycle.


----------



## kc2006

Alan, the guy i sub for has 3 pallets in stock, so he's good for now.

I just rigged up the truck. Spliced a wire into the trailer wiring and bridged the wire to my blinker and brake light! payup riggin aint easy! 

Ron and I are gunna get some pics and video's together and put them up probably tomorrow for you guys. I'm headed to do drives after I warm up some. Be safe everyone and don't break too much crap COUGHtomCOUGH haha


----------



## f250man

Tom sorry to here that you didnt get much snow. I had to plow everything twice today and it is started to snow here again pretty good so Im sure I will be out again in a while. payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mike, yeah it wouldnt have been worth missing work over, LOL

Kurt, LOL I dont break much!!!!!!! I did blow a light bulb this morning though. The bulb just exploded for no reason. Now I gotta find a way to get all the glass shards out of the light

I plowed everything once and I am pretty sure that is gonna be it. It is still snowing real good here, just isnt accumulating. Guess it is from all the salt on the roads and the cars bringing it in everywhere. Then again Willoughby tries to melt 3 inches of snow with salt, LOL If it would have stayed cold enough, we would easily have 6 inches or more. But that is so not the case


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas how did you all do today. We have flurries flying it is sticking to the deck but not the roads. Tom I fired up the mowers the other day OH WHAT A FEELING. Did you see the pic I put up on your striping part of this thread I cant wait.:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Josh, I plowed everything once, so not too bad. Would have liked more, but O well. Yeah, I had my mowers fired up too when I was taking the back tires off my trailer. Was so nice to hear the Kawasaki's purring again I saw that pic, looked real nice. It will be here sooner than you think:bluebounc


----------



## RhinoL&L

def. not looking good for us here bareley snowing and not sticking at all! man i was hoping i would get to plow. oh well maybe my snow dance will work, all i want is 2in.


----------



## Mike S

RhinoL&L;528683 said:


> def. not looking good for us here bareley snowing and not sticking at all! man i was hoping i would get to plow. oh well maybe my snow dance will work, all i want is 2in.


I hear that!:bluebounc


----------



## VBigFord20

Plowed everything this morning, had about 5" most places. Went to work for about 5 hours (went in late, left early, just went and did what I absolutely had to do.) after work I went and did a few local drives again and most had at least 2" I am going to eat and relax for a hour, then I got a class and after that I'm back out for round 3 if it keeps up like this.

So far this has been a very good daypayup


----------



## born2farm

well we havnt had a whole bunch. there is prolly 3in of new acucm but the road temps are to high so there wet..i prolly have gravel drivers to plow later


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;528683 said:


> def. not looking good for us here bareley snowing and not sticking at all! man i was hoping i would get to plow. oh well maybe my snow dance will work, all i want is 2in.


Shawn and Mike,

I just pulled this off of NWS website. Watching local guys now. Channel 4 showed 1.5 for tonight.

Tonight: Periods of snow showers, mainly before 10pm. Low around 18. Blustery, with a north wind between 17 and 22 mph, with gusts as high as 33 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Wednesday: Scattered snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 21. Northwest wind between 15 and 17 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.

Wednesday Night: Scattered snow showers, mainly before 9pm, then a chance for flurries. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 13. West wind between 7 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New snow accumulation of less than


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i got a bunch i have to go back out again here i forgot a few on the way home i was cranky so go clean those up then wait for morning.


----------



## dmontgomery

been snowing since noon today here yet nothing to plow.......I guess I may get to salt tomorrow morning........


----------



## Young Pup

dmontgomery;528813 said:


> been snowing since noon today here yet nothing to plow.......I guess I may get to salt tomorrow morning........


I am thinking along the same lines right now. Unless the snow gets heavier than predicted. We saw that last week around here though.


----------



## Mike S

cool jp! storm total 1-3 or 2-4?


----------



## born2farm

well we are gettin hit now.. gonna go out after bit and see what i can do....need to just wait till the am but i screwed if we have school


----------



## f250man

Heres what Im looking at for weather.

Tonight: Periods of snow. Low around 18. Blustery, with a north wind between 16 and 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.


----------



## kc2006

I'm never making fun of Tom again! After my comment about tom breaking stuff, I was just about done with my first drive, plow stopped moving. I'm like wtf? Get out and one of the 90 degree fittings broke WTF. No snow piles around to get the plow up to short chain and i took my ratchet strap out the other day. Had to sit there for 45 mins before a friend came and helped.

I think...THINK...I'm ready for tomorrow. I hope. I'm sorry tom! Please take your evil eye off my truck! 

On a good note, finally got the bid sheets for a local bank, 20 locations full service yay. Not too many people know about the bid, the property manager is new and never did managing work before, so he's keeping it to only people that contacted him. hehehe!


----------



## born2farm

well im under a winter storm warning so im not goin out till after the drifting is done..im planin on started at 5.

have any of you ever had a resid. coplain on you bein there too early?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Man you guys talk alot LOL

Home ready to rest now!


----------



## RhinoL&L

well it looks like the meteorologists over forecasted this one for our area at least. we dont have much. hope we get to salt in the am at least!


----------



## Scottscape

RhinoL&L;528997 said:


> well it looks like the meteorologists over forecasted this one for our area at least. we dont have much. hope we get to salt in the am at least!


you're not kidding man. It's coming down our here in west jeff pretty good though, about 1/3 inch on driveway so lets cross our fingers!


----------



## RhinoL&L

Scottscape;528998 said:


> you're not kidding man. It's coming down our here in west jeff pretty good though, about 1/3 inch on driveway so lets cross our fingers!


it wasnt reallly accumulating at all here but i havent looked outside in a while. believe me im doing my snow dance lol:bluebounc


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

had anywhere from 4 to 6 inches here, after plowing nothing much accumulated on the drives/roads. Really starting to blow and drift here and all the wet roads are not ice.

had bad luck with the plows also, if anything could go wrong it did


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;528984 said:


> Man you guys talk alot LOL
> 
> Home ready to rest now!


I told you to go to bed. Turn off your phone too so I don't call you at 2am lol


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;529012 said:


> it wasnt reallly accumulating at all here but i havent looked outside in a while. believe me im doing my snow dance lol:bluebounc


Shawn this old man took himself a nap earlier. Just went by the church and it is still wet with some accum going on. As of right now it looks to be only a salt event. but we shall see.


----------



## stcroixjoe

just got up from a good nap i was glad to get out i'll be heading out around 12 to see whats going on i was plowing a lot today in lakewood and there was a guy video taping me so i pulled up and asked what he was doing he was geting pics for the plain dealer wonder if i'll be in it hmmmmmmmm


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;529019 said:


> Shawn this old man took himself a nap earlier. Just went by the church and it is still wet with some accum going on. As of right now it looks to be only a salt event. but we shall see.


haha good for you! yeah my drive and the road are starting to cover. maybe we will get lucky and get an unexpected 2in.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;529014 said:


> had anywhere from 4 to 6 inches here, after plowing nothing much accumulated on the drives/roads. Really starting to blow and drift here and all the wet roads are not ice.
> 
> had bad luck with the plows also, if anything could go wrong it did


hey travis wasn't this snow fun to plow. Had to drive all the way to wetzel today to plow out a drive way for a guy in town. I sure made it worth me driving all the way up there payup. Did you have problems with your 4 wheelers?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

it got deep here and its still snowing ill begoing back out i just havent decided when yet. on the lot i am subbing from Rob or LHK2 i have piles at the end of the parking area like 8ft high the meyer was stacking real nice


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;529029 said:


> haha good for you! yeah my drive and the road are starting to cover. maybe we will get lucky and get an unexpected 2in.


Don't be to surprised if we do. I was looking at the radars just now and coming from Lake Mich is some decent snows.Yea first ave is covered too.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;529033 said:


> Don't be to surprised if we do. I was looking at the radars just now and coming from Lake Mich is some decent snows.Yea first ave is covered too.


ok well hopefully i wake up to it then in the am. HAHA


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;529031 said:


> hey travis wasn't this snow fun to plow. Had to drive all the way to wetzel today to plow out a drive way for a guy in town. I sure made it worth me driving all the way up there payup. Did you have problems with your 4 wheelers?


well atleast we got my brother's 4-wheeler back yesterday but today his plow is bascially JUNK. he his something on a drive on ft. jennings rd and made the left wing rub the tire, easy fix welded a piece of steel as a spacer. well over at may neighbors he had it strait and hit a high spot of concrete and bent everyethign, tried ffixing it but now the left wing will be on the touching the ground when the right is about 2 inches off the ground


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;529038 said:


> ok well hopefully i wake up to it then in the am. HAHA


If not don't get mad at me. Pauls was starting to cover up but I didn't call you cause it was getting close to closing time.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;529045 said:


> well atleast we got my brother's 4-wheeler back yesterday but today his plow is bascially JUNK. he his something on a drive on ft. jennings rd and made the left wing rub the tire, easy fix welded a piece of steel as a spacer. well over at may neighbors he had it strait and hit a high spot of concrete and bent everyethign, tried ffixing it but now the left wing will be on the touching the ground when the right is about 2 inches off the ground


that doesn't sound good at all. I see it is still snowing and blowing outside. Might have to go out in the morning and check things over.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;529049 said:


> that doesn't sound good at all. I see it is still snowing and blowing outside. Might have to go out in the morning and check things over.


no its not too good and mine was a [email protected] to plow with becasue of only being 2 wheel drive and that layer underneath the snow was my problem, ya i was out riding 4-wheelers with friends are the roads are geting bad and my driveway is gettin blown over


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;529047 said:


> If not don't get mad at me. Pauls was starting to cover up but I didn't call you cause it was getting close to closing time.


ok i thought it would be good until tomorrow since they are closing now.

dont worry i wont get mad at you lol. well im going to go to bed, i need to get some sleep to get rid of this cold i have. need the sleep since ill be getting up early tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;529053 said:


> ok i thought it would be good until tomorrow since they are closing now.
> 
> dont worry i wont get mad at you lol. well im going to go to bed, i need to get some sleep to get rid of this cold i have. need the sleep since ill be getting up early tomorrow.


Good night young lad. Get over that cold and I won't be calling you. lol


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;529051 said:


> no its not too good and mine was a [email protected] to plow with becasue of only being 2 wheel drive and that layer underneath the snow was my problem, ya i was out riding 4-wheelers with friends are the roads are geting bad and my driveway is gettin blown over


sounds like fun. Well i am going to go get some sleep going to head out around 4 or 5 to check my accounts.


----------



## born2farm

well i talked to clap and he was off ot bed...hes goin at at 2am.

here its still snowin good and the roads are icin over..so well see.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey guys, Just got in. two full trips today and another trip at 3 in the morning for all commercials and clean up drifting on resis. a good 17 hours of plowing today. I am tired. we have 7 to 8 inches in lakewood right now and it is snowing a little. well hope everyone was safe. talk to you tomorrow. im outussmileyflag


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I did 2 rounds today as well. Got a little over six around here, although more was in the grass than on the drives and streets, lol. Lake effect is picking up now, so I will be heading out around 1:30-2:00. 

Kurt, I saw you broke your plow. I hate it when that happens, lol. That is why you carry spare parts, so there would be very little down time!!!!! Doesnt your truck have a jack in it?? I have used mine a few times to short chain my plow a couple times.

When everyone heads out, be safe!!!!!! It is slicker than snot out there in some spots!!


----------



## kashman

any 1 do eastside plowing if so i got a drive for you its on E55 double nickle. its a friend of my wifeeees


----------



## VBigFord20

Plowed most everything 2-3 times today and most has over 2" again.

Going to sleep for now and get out around 4-5am. No point in pushing commercials again tonight, its just going to pile up by the time they open.

My one lot... it is basically closed in on all 4 sides. The only opening is where the drive comes in. Well, the snow is stacked about 8'. If it keeps up I am going to have to call my waterproofer and have him go with his bobcat and take it out of there.


----------



## f250man

Well guys heading out to do another round this morning everyone be safe.


----------



## born2farm

well im gettin ready to head out before school. they will probably end up cancelling it while im out but o well.


----------



## RhinoL&L

just got in. only salt here. pushed a couple spots that were drifted, and just wanted to add to my pile at one place lol. got it up to 5 or 6 ft. but not really a plowing event for us here, just salt. oh well! maybe we will get lucky and get one more plowable event before spring!!!


----------



## born2farm

well gettin ready to go out again..went out early then came back and took a nap. schools closed so im headin out.

went in town to get salt and there out :realmad: they were out a couple days ago but said they were gettin more in..o well


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

*Decent storm*

Just got home from my resi's. Damn feels good to actually push something! Like were needed you know? My stacks r bout 5 feet. Im guessing we got a light 12" of powder threw out this whole storm, Im gonna go try n find some extra drives hopefully people wont want to shovel all this.


----------



## f250man

Welcome to the Ohio tread. What part of Lake and Geauga county you live. I live in Madison.


----------



## born2farm

does any one know of a good place to get like past snow fall totals to show a customer we had snow on a certain day?


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

f250man;529420 said:


> Welcome to the Ohio tread. What part of Lake and Geauga county you live. I live in Madison.


Thanks, I live in willoughby hills but go out to concord for 5 drives. In summer I'll be moving to thompson so one day we'll meet up.


----------



## born2farm

well i thnk i might of lost a customer today  o well just means ill have to pick one more up


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

*show and tell time*










thats as i high as i can go










pile is as high as my truck i took it right befor i left









one drive way i do u cant really tell but it looks like 20inchs deep eachside i was fighting hard to get threw acouple of my drives this morning and they were clean when i went to bed


----------



## born2farm

well just checkin in guys...its freezing out...got two more drives and im done.

still no salt:realmad:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

no school for me either, had around 3 inches of new in town but in the country everything drifted. Picked up another drive today, its actually a condo that has 2 drives, they wanted someone that could get in easier and the other guy did a bad job payup this storm has been a good money maker!!


----------



## born2farm

well i just got in..al finished.

congrats on pickup up a new accoutn elwer. i lost one today..lol


----------



## dmontgomery

only 1" here.......scaped and salted.......


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;529617 said:


> i lost one today..lol


is that why you were asking about where to find out how much snow fell on a certain day?


----------



## Snow-Kid

hey travis cold out this morning running those 4 wheelers. I never thought we would have got 3 more inches last night. Ran my whole route today and picked a few more up. Sounds like thursday night and friday might be promising


----------



## Burkartsplow

We got hammered with lake effect last night and this morning. good thing I got up early and brought my A Game. I got stacks so high I am not even going to put up pics, because you guys will just get jealous. BONG!!!! I had a lot of emergency call outs last night to clear some peoples drives. They paid and were very happy. They wake up this morning to another 4 inches and drifts everywhere. I got a few call backs today.payup


----------



## f250man

PLOWIN DOUGH;529487 said:


> Thanks, I live in willoughby hills but go out to concord for 5 drives. In summer I'll be moving to thompson so one day we'll meet up.


Thats cool you live out by Tom S. ( Sydenstricker landscaping ) Well all have to get together and do lunch will get the clap to come up to.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;529664 said:


> Thats cool you live out by Tom S. ( Sydenstricker landscaping ) Well all have to get together and do lunch will get the clap to come up to.


Yeah i was talking to clap about that. I live on the west side of cleveland in lakewood. it takes me about 20 mins to get to toms spot. ussmileyflag


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;529641 said:


> is that why you were asking about where to find out how much snow fell on a certain day?


yup she didnt beleive me that we had snow ont he 12th of this month. she was upset becuz she had a $50 dollar bill to pay. well its ont my fault. so she said she was just goin to do it herself for the rest of the year....then as i was walking away she asked me to help her get her door locks unfroze...crazy people..needless to say...i helped her get it unlocked just cuz shes old and i told her that i would just not plan on doin it and if she needs it done then call. but im ok about cuz i think im gonna bid my church for mowing and plowing since i lost her.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, like Shawn already posted only salt here this morning. . Better than nothing. Temp is 18 outside. Darn it is cold.


----------



## Scottscape

Young Pup;529761 said:


> Well, like Shawn already posted only salt here this morning. . Better than nothing. Temp is 18 outside. Darn it is cold.


We got around 2" out here in west jeff but as we drove into columbus the plowing looked less promosing. they can't predict a storm this yr. to save there life


----------



## Young Pup

Scottscape;529777 said:


> We got around 2" out here in west jeff but as we drove into columbus the plowing looked less promosing. they can't predict a storm this yr. to save there life


At the most I had an inch on the lots. Nothing really to even put the blade. Thought I would save the blade by just puttting down salt. The snow on radar looked to be heavier out in Madison county that is for sure.


----------



## Mike S

Columbus got skunked! I went west of columbus and helped a friend out and he had 2"! We plowed for a few hours. I ended up plowing every thing to try to save on some salt. 1 inch on every thing but there where some drifts. My truck ended up working 12 hour which was good for that stupid storm! Scottscape you hit that one on the head!


----------



## born2farm

well i had to go lookin for salt since the coop is out.i had to buy it at freakin grogers :realmad: 4.99 for a 25lb bag..and i usually get 50lb for 3.99


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its still snowing here some guy just calld didnt leave his name or adress thou


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well poop, my post didnt go thru before Damn server busy. 

Okay, so I got easy 10-14 inches of snow and good 2 foot or more drifts. Went out at 1:30 am and got done about 2pm. That was a good storm. Cant wait to actually go to bed later. Naps suck after being out for more than 6 hours


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just got in too!

We push every thing and salted!!

Was done with every thing by 10am and been doiing call ins since!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Got done at 1230 or so, went out at 3. Did a few call ins and have to go and do a few more in aboot I would say 20 mins. The storms that drift are the ones you get the most call ins. ONe person said she started to shovel at her back door and then turned the corner of her house and was like what the :realmad: . she said that was the reason she called me.. I got there and it was pretty good one.ussmileyflag


----------



## WALKERS

Got a dusting down here Beat up some boy scouts so I could have salt J/k. Made a liitle caxh. I need some of these people to pay up I have alot and I mean ALOT out right now. 
I heard we are not going to have any more salt SOON. The highway dept, said they were going to only do the main roads if this keeps up. They showed their salt pile. Its a freaking mountain. Sorry a$$es.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I seen ODOT trucks with sand in them!


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;529908 said:


> I seen ODOT trucks with sand in them!


me too...and i say alot of trucks not runnin any treatment


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a story about the salt issues around here:

http://www.nbc4i.com/midwest/cmh/news.apx.-content-articles-CMH-2008-02-27-0024.html


----------



## PTSolutions

What a crazy storm. We sure needed that. Went out at am this morning, just finished at 7pm. with a 2 hour break. We got around 10-15inches with 2+ foot snow drifts. I also subbed out for Alemko. . Good storm made some payup


----------



## VBigFord20

Got in last night around midnight and went back out at 6:00am. Plowed until about noon. Had all my accounts done by 10 then spent the rest of the time doing call ins, friends and family.

Had to go plow/pull my friend out of his yard because it was drifted so bad, his truck was burred! A freakin F-250 totally stuck in his driveway. I should have got photos of it.

I got some pics of some of my piles and a few other cool shots I took when I was out.

I also got my first hit today. Backed into my own garage door enough to knock one side off the track. Oh well, better mine then someone elses. Plus it was a cheep fix.

EDIT: here is a few photos

Drift outside my door at 5:30 am









Piles









This is one of the lots I own, it really sucks to plow because there is no place to push the snow.









It was not so bad before this fence went up. That lot was empty for years so I would push snow there.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas whats going on seems dead here you guys are either sleeping or pushing the white stuff.


----------



## Elwer

Yeppo really dead on here, i should hit the bed but who knows


----------



## RhinoL&L

well there not much to here this am. rodas are dry. oh well. 

maybe friday has something for us.


----------



## Elwer

That snow dont look to promising for us tomorrow, says its going to be in the mid to upper 30's. Also only saying one inch maybe


----------



## clark lawn

i just heard 2-4 on friday for us,only bad thing is its supossed to hit between noon and 4pm that should make for fun plowing


----------



## dmontgomery

We are supposed to get another hit tonight......nothing major but another $$$$$ opportunity.....


----------



## Young Pup

I heard maybe an inch or two if that. But that is ok if it is just a salt run too.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I'm saying 1-2" tomrrow!

Were going to get snow Tuesady -wesday 

and I'm saying were going to be busy as hell thisupcoming week end


----------



## kc2006

Clap, whats the story on next week? Why we gunna be busy? I believe anything you say now, your 2 for 2 in my book!

That was a fun couple of days for me. Was out doing commercials till 10 on tuesday, came home fixed my light, went back out, broke the plow (thanks tom haha), went back out from 4pm-10pm doing drives, got up at 3 yesterday went back out for the commercials, got done at 10, and did drives till 3, then went out at 6pm yesterday and did a few call ins. I might be as rich as the clap one of these days! 

Tom, I do carry spare parts, but go figure the thing I didn't have broke. I had a couple of used fittings at home, but I wanted to grab new ones. So now i have spares of those! Heck I have everything from, pins and hoses to angling rams in the truck. But yet no 90 degree fittings. what the heck!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt,


WTF?

Answer you phone!!!

I'll tell you when u call me


----------



## f250man

Heres what they are calling for us. Tomorrow. 

Friday: Occasional snow. High near 34. South wind between 13 and 17 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 

I also heard the it will start at 4am and run till Saturday at 9 pm and it could total 2' for us when it is all said and done. I was at a friends office and that is what his forcast was saying on the net. Not sure what site. payup payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

2to4 feet where am i gonna put that?? theres no room left on the driveways this stuff piled up to quick


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well lost a mowing account today and my weekend job. Brent, the point west is closing now because they are trying to put all the bills from the gas station on them so tomorrow is the last day. if you want a cheap pizza go there, large cheese for $5  So tomorrow is my last day working there, its sucks becasue i enjoyed it, good thing mowing season is coming soon! So there is another one for the list of businesses closing in delphos, o and tri-county is also rumored to be closing! I defantly need more work in lima because delphos is going to he!!. Looks like no new truck for me in the near future, if i get these 6 condos or so i'll by a new 4-wheeler next year to plow snow with. Darn economy sucks!


----------



## Elwer

yeppo economy sucks a$$ and Bush says economy good and not going into recession,haha thats a big joke!! i sure do believe that it is now worse than after September 11th.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya this country is really mess up its gonna take alot of work to fix things heck most people cant even afford food thses days have u been to the store these days. shoot u cant even get a 12pack of coke for less then 3 bucks


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;530709 said:


> Well lost a mowing account today and my weekend job. Brent, the point west is closing now because they are trying to put all the bills from the gas station on them so tomorrow is the last day. if you want a cheap pizza go there, large cheese for $5  So tomorrow is my last day working there, its sucks becasue i enjoyed it, good thing mowing season is coming soon! So there is another one for the list of businesses closing in delphos, o and tri-county is also rumored to be closing! I defantly need more work in lima because delphos is going to he!!. Looks like no new truck for me in the near future, if i get these 6 condos or so i'll by a new 4-wheeler next year to plow snow with. Darn economy sucks!


wow i did not here anything about either business closing that dose suck. Good luck getting much in lima the market over there is so darn saturated it is ridiculous. For every one lawn company that is legit there is 5 that just do it for beer money.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well today wa good for me. I fianlly was able to open a business account at the bank!!!!  My credit was so messed up from me when I was 18, it took some work to fix it. But Im so proud of myself now, lol. Okay, Im done patting my self on the back now:waving:

Steve, 2 feet by Saturday???? Crap we have 15 inches on the ground as we speak The windrows on the sides of my drives from the plow are already 2-3 feet high, that will be ridiculous!!!! I hope it happens though!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;530756 said:


> wow i did not here anything about either business closing that dose suck. Good luck getting much in lima the market over there is so darn saturated it is ridiculous. For every one lawn company that is legit there is 5 that just do it for beer money.


hopefully if gas getts realy high that everyone sells their plows and stops mowing for so cheap


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Elwer Lawn Care;530812 said:


> hopefully if gas getts realy high that everyone sells their plows and stops mowing for so cheap


i ment that as the lowballers selling the plows because they need the money, just didn't want anyone to misunstand me about it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Elwer, lets hope that happens. This area is so saturated with has-beens and wanna-be's it isnt even funny. Seems like over the last few years, they have driven prices into the ground. Drives I did 4 years ago for like 40 bucks a push, now you can barely squeeze 25 out of them. Plus our turd of an economy isnt helping much either.:realmad:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;530838 said:


> Elwer, lets hope that happens. This area is so saturated with has-beens and wanna-be's it isnt even funny. Seems like over the last few years, they have driven prices into the ground. Drives I did 4 years ago for like 40 bucks a push, now you can barely squeeze 25 out of them. Plus our turd of an economy isnt helping much either.:realmad:


and you live by the lakes right? where you have a lot more snow than here, but everyone and their brother around here have plows, or should i say p.o.s. plows


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes I am in Lake County, right in the heart of the snowbelt. Everyone and their mother's brother's uncle has a plow on anything they can. I saw a guy yesterday with a snowblower in the trunk of his Saturn going around doing drives. Seems to me like he should have been at work, leaving the snow removal to the pros. Just give it some time and they will vanish


----------



## Burkartsplow

had old man river at one of my lots on tuesday drive in a ask the manager if they needed there lot plowed. I pulled in a min after him and saw him walking out. I started to plow and he drove up to me and was like you plow this place? I said that is what I am doing. He then said I used to do this the last couple of years a few other of there lots. All which I do now. I was like okay. He then tried to make small talk with me and I was like I have to get this done. he was in a beat up truck and plow and seemed to be looking for some beer money. Yep everyone has a plow up here...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes everyone does have a plow around here. Some are real good guys trying to make a living and run a business, others just take the day off from work to make some quick cash. That is why we have to strive to set our professional service apart from those turds!!!!


----------



## born2farm

sounds like i would be considerd a low baller to most of you..lol good thing none of u are close to me..lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No, you are still just a kid, sorry, but you are still only 15. Cant really put a kid into lowballer category. You dont take the day off school or work just to go plow and make some quick cash for beer or whatever. You are doing just fine Brock, but you will be 100x better when you are sitting in the cab of a nice warm truck plowing instead of freezing on the JD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

look like we will get a salt in the morining. then change to rain after noon. oh well im thinking we might be done plowing until next year. maybe not though:bluebounc


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

yesterday this lady stopd me How much to do this drive i was like 40 bucks shes like THAT MUCH??????? i am like ya that much shes like hemmd and hawd and was like do it. backd in to it pushd it out to the street twice drove threw the pile pushd it to one side the pile was like 4 feet high. pulld in dragged it out from next to the car thing was clean all the way down. and she gave me the cash and was like wow u did real good. shes like so u get to pocket this. and i handed her a business card and was like well its my company. and i was like thesedays money barely makes it too the bank with gas and competion


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;530890 said:


> No, you are still just a kid, sorry, but you are still only 15. Cant really put a kid into lowballer category. You dont take the day off school or work just to go plow and make some quick cash for beer or whatever. You are doing just fine Brock, but you will be 100x better when you are sitting in the cab of a nice warm truck plowing instead of freezing on the JD!!!!!!!!!


thats good to know


----------



## kashman

u need 2 look at the lowballer as your friend . I get a ton of calls every year my guy isnt working out . i take the customer for 3 times the money and his equipment for a quarter for the price.Its the big guy you need 2 keep your eye on they will cut your throat for a buck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kash that is so true. I have signed a few landscape contracts already from people being pissed at their previous contractor. The big guys around here are so damn cut throat it isnt even funny. I often wonder how they keep their doors open at some of the prices they have


----------



## born2farm

so wuts everyone lookin at gettin snow wise these next few days


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;530938 said:


> u need 2 look at the lowballer as your friend . I get a ton of calls every year my guy isnt working out . i take the customer for 3 times the money and his equipment for a quarter for the price.Its the big guy you need 2 keep your eye on they will cut your throat for a buck


Hey kash, Drove past your place last night down by the club. Saw your truck sitting on the side of the road...


----------



## Burkartsplow

Did you guy see that 1995 red chevy 2500 diesel for sale with the 2008 boss plow on it for 6K in michigan in the used equipment section. It looks real clean. A real nice back up truck. If i wasnt buying new lawn equipment this year I would pick that thing up for sure I believe...


----------



## kashman

my price starts at 30 so 25 ant bad for you. I have one rule i follow its dont bid properties you know the the guy doing it presently. Taking food off a friends plate is the same as shooting your self in the foot. I had a lady beg me last year 2 take her on as a client but i knew the guy doing it. I told her i cant take work from a friend she was pizz i told her money aint everything.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;530999 said:


> Hey kash, Drove past your place last night down by the club. Saw your truck sitting on the side of the road...


ya did you see all the snow on it my 2 guys who run it didnt show. I just love 2 see a plow truck parked in a storm:realmad: My sidewalk guys took this storm off 2. 1 guy out of out of 5 showed up he made a grand for the 2 days he was happy.


----------



## kashman

did you know the founder of lesco is just 5 doors down from me


----------



## born2farm

ya i deff dont want to make anyone mad. the one guy i know that mows always refers the customers close to my house to me. hes a grate guy so he refers the small ones to me and i give his name to the ones out in the country


----------



## f250man

Steve said:


> Hey Tom , Ron said you got 10-14" yesterday. We got nothing new yesterday. There is snow coming for tomorrow. Here is what I see. Friday: Occasional snow. High near 35. South wind between 11 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


----------



## Young Pup

kashman;531036 said:


> did you know the founder of lesco is just 5 doors down from me


Will you do me a favor? Go knock on his door ask him why his stores do not have rock salt in them? Or why they are not getting any more in.

Thank you.


----------



## clark lawn

our lesco told me the only way they can get any more salt is they have to have the whole truck presold (bought and paid for) before they will ship. i asked if they realize there is still alot of winter left and they said that thats the rules. its john deere landscapes now not lesco i think that may be the problem.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;531068 said:


> our lesco told me the only way they can get any more salt is they have to have the whole truck presold (bought and paid for) before they will ship. i asked if they realize there is still alot of winter left and they said that thats the rules. its john deere landscapes now not lesco i think that may be the problem.


Next year we will be buying our own truck load of salt and storing it somewhere. This is total bs and other salt suppliers are making out like a bandit.

Thanks for the information too.

This site it waaaaay to slow for me right now. I will be checking out for awhile. I posted on lawnsite about this site being slow too. I hope they get this fixed and soon.


----------



## born2farm

ya its very slow tonight...cant even view our thread without gettin the server buys page


----------



## Mike S

*Anbody even have any salt to put down?* I took the salt dogg out and put as many tanks of calcium as could fit in the back of the truck! 500 gallons! That should work.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;531033 said:


> ya did you see all the snow on it my 2 guys who run it didnt show. I just love 2 see a plow truck parked in a storm:realmad: My sidewalk guys took this storm off 2. 1 guy out of out of 5 showed up he made a grand for the 2 days he was happy.


If you ever need some help or are in a bind. Give me a call.If i can help you out, i will.


----------



## Burkartsplow

clark lawn;531068 said:


> our lesco told me the only way they can get any more salt is they have to have the whole truck presold (bought and paid for) before they will ship. i asked if they realize there is still alot of winter left and they said that thats the rules. its john deere landscapes now not lesco i think that may be the problem.


My JD has it. or at least they have it for me. 3 years running as there top buyer gets you the inside track to the jd salt mine. Never have i never had salt.god bless ussmileyflag


----------



## born2farm

mornin fellas..its snowin pretty hard here..dont know how its gonna shape out but i got school so wel se


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys!

I skiped my nap lastnight and went stright to bed at 7pm 

MIKE,
I have Salt to put down 


Salt is getting tighter here now....


----------



## f250man

Well good moning to you the Young Clapper.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RONNIE i was in bed by 8 passd out


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning Steve!

Kevin I beat you lol


----------



## f250man

Any one got snow yet?


----------



## toby4492

About 3" of powder here this morning. Gonna head out and do the drive right now.


----------



## f250man

Cool. It is about 3 hrs away from me right know


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just started to come down here on the westside in lakewood. It is starting to stick to the cement. I think it is a little closer to you steve then you think.. just giving you a heads up.ussmileyflag


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

have around an inch here this morning, went and did a few drives and made some easy payup, but have to go to school soon, maybe we will get more snow now because we are down to 1 4-wheeler to push snow because my brother is gettinga new one today and isn't going to put a mount on it till next year so hopefully it snow!


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;530865 said:


> Yes everyone does have a plow around here. Some are real good guys trying to make a living and run a business, others just take the day off from work to make some quick cash. That is why we have to strive to set our professional service apart from those turds!!!!


I hope you do not consider me a "turd" :crying: I only sub contract for someone that has an established plowing business. Old neighbor. You are right though plows are showing up just about on anything these days, and landscaping Companies are doing the same, the whole reason i got me a full time job. Competition is too hard for that these day. Besides i hate raking leaves....LOL

It's snowing in Hudson


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Morning guys!:waving: 

There are small flakes floating in the air here right now. How much is everyone supposed to get?? We are in for 3-6 inches. I am doubting that if the temps go up

Mike, you are not a turd, LOL  There is absolutely nothing wrong with subcontracting!!! I did it a couple years ago myself, so no biggie. Hey now, I dont rake leaves, that is what a leaf blower is for


----------



## fordmstng66

yeah leaf blowers are no fun either, that is the reason i took down two oak trees in my yard, and designed a mulch plate for my mower. Nothing better than cutting the leaves up with gator blades.


----------



## clark lawn

starting to snow here but now its suppossed to warm up and turn to rain so i doubt we will get to push anything, maybe a salt event.


----------



## Burkartsplow

clark lawn;531461 said:


> starting to snow here but now its suppossed to warm up and turn to rain so i doubt we will get to push anything, maybe a salt event.


where are you at in NE ohio


----------



## hammerstein

Sydenstricker Landscaping;530768 said:


> Well today wa good for me. I fianlly was able to open a business account at the bank!!!!
> 
> ?? your mad at everyone else that is doing the same thing as you ?? one truck wonder working out of his house with no over head and finally got a checking account. Not singling you out but how do you think others see you?


----------



## WALKERS

hammerstein
Seems like you are sir. We all started working out of homes most likely. Then again some of us could have been given our buisness from our relatives or bought them out. I am not signling out either but I know Syden story I dont know yours. No Offense seems sort of harsh. IMO


----------



## f250man

Tom is a one truck wonder.  and so am I. The business were in dose not warrant more then that right now. Until you get a good client base and reputation to hire on more guys and trucks and equipment. I have been doing this for 7 yrs now and some years I run more trucks and hire a few guys but right now it doesn't pay.


----------



## Elwer

Whats this chance for snow next week???? the weather channel just said THE NEXT BIG STORM!!! so i was wondering whats the chances because if a good amount coming, im going to have to buy a new plow mount for my new 4 wheeler im picking up in 3.5 hrs
Matt


----------



## StoneDevil

congrats on the new 4 wheeler


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its snowing pretty good here i am kinda letting it pile up then go clean it off home it dosent get warm thou. and i am a something wonder i have 2 trucks but could do all the work with one just lots of miles. and next year ill be a 3 or 4 truck wonder. just cause i need back ups. and crap i forgot what eles i was gonna say


----------



## Mike S

Elwer;531648 said:


> Whats this chance for snow next week???? the weather channel just said THE NEXT BIG STORM!!! so i was wondering whats the chances because if a good amount coming, im going to have to buy a new plow mount for my new 4 wheeler im picking up in 3.5 hrs
> Matt


Im glad I was not the only one that heard that! Has me worried! What kind of four wheeler did you get?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks Josh and Steve!!!:waving: I am not singling a soul out, just some of the crap I see around here that is all. So what if I have one truck??? Sorry I dont have an extra 30 grand sitting around to buy a new truck. I am only 21, married got 2 kids (20months and almost 4) and doing everything I can to support them. A roof over their head and food in their bellies comes first and foremost. I havent bought myself a new pair of jeans or a new shirt in 3 years. I screwed my credit and bank account status (chex systems sux) when I was 18 and dumb. Took all of 6 months to screw myself for several years. Me being able to open a business account was like a step in the right direction for me. Nothing has been given to me, I have busted my skinny ass for everything I got. And I am damn proud of it too. Okay, off the soap box for now. I dont think everyone wants to hear my life story again, lol


----------



## fordmstng66

WALKERS;531578 said:


> hammerstein
> Seems like you are sir. We all started working out of homes most likely. Then again some of us could have been given our buisness from our relatives or bought them out. I am not signling out either but I know Syden story I dont know yours. No Offense seems sort of harsh. IMO


+1 he was pretty harsh. Everyone has to start somewhere, in my opinion low overhead is the way to go.


----------



## f250man

Get off that dam soap box already.  :waving: Tom did you get any snow worth plowing today? I sure didn't get squat. Went crazy the last 2 day trying to find replacement bulbs for my light on top of the truck no one seams to have them until I called Concord Road Equipment Mtg Inc in Painesville he had 14 of them so I bought the whole box for 25.00 bucks he said he has not had a call for one in 3 yrs. So he said take the whole box as he was blowing the dust off of it. So I should be set for a while. Tom they are a Meyers dealer to. With parts galore.


----------



## WALKERS

We are not busting your balls hammerstein we are a tight group here we would defend you in the same way. Yes your correct Low over head is the greatest thing to have in a buisness. Even though our salt suppliers are giving us a hard time right now. Most of us are one truck wonders. I sub out guys with their trucks I pay them well. I will eventually grow in the snow biz. Dont forget were IT all started thou.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;531671 said:


> +1 he was pretty harsh. Everyone has to start somewhere, in my opinion low overhead is the way to go.


and i am with both of them but i dont think one truck is low over head thou i aint got no payments bought all of my trucks out of savings. and have u seen the cost of gas i dont think there is anybody who has low over head these days.


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;531687 said:


> and i am with both of them but i dont think one truck is low over head thou i aint got no payments bought all of my trucks out of savings. and have u seen the cost of gas i dont think there is anybody who has low over head these days.


LOL true just be happy you do not have Diesel...Last i looked it was almost 4 a gallon.

Tom what f250man said, did we get anything out that way yet?


----------



## WALKERS

We got a dusting this morning went up and sprayed off the plow and spreader then it started to rain.:realmad: I guess ever dollar counts LOL Now I have to get the rock hard piles of salt out of the back of the truck. I was going to spray it out at the car wash but the owner was there watching me with the stink eye.:angry:


----------



## toby4492

WALKERS;531693 said:


> but the owner was there watching me with the stink eye.:angry:


Might have something to do with your avatar there Walkers. LOL


----------



## Elwer

Mike S;531669 said:


> Im glad I was not the only one that heard that! Has me worried! What kind of four wheeler did you get?


Honda Foreman 500 manual shift-i would of like the power steering one, but afraid of going 50+ across plowed fields and a little bump could launch me sideways!!lol
trading in my POS 400 rancher automatic- they just replaced 3000 in electronic parts and still is a junk 4-wheeler thank goodness it was all under warranty!!
Matt


----------



## WALKERS

TOBY
Could be LOL I can change to a BOSS logo LOL J/K 
Question do those clear plows ever crack or break? Seriously. I have alot of truck and torque plus fully loaded it goes around 11 to 12 range in weight.


----------



## toby4492

WALKERS;531702 said:


> Could be LOL I can change to a BOSS logo LOL J/K
> Question do those clear plows ever crack or break? Seriously. I have alot of truck and torque plus fully loaded it goes around 11 to 12 range in weight.


It is possible to break a poly skin. It does take quite an impact and load into the sheet to make it happen. Poly isn't for everyone so we also offer steel and stainless steel moldboard inserts. All fit the same blade frame.


----------



## WALKERS

Toby
I dont want to hijack this thread with a bunch of detail so your saying the polys are for light duties. I would need a steel or something right. I love the down pressure idea of your product. We get alot of ice down this way and using a plate compact to do subdivisions to break that ice is a pain in the a$$. Question does the down pressure equal out to what?


----------



## toby4492

Lots of our customers use poly in commercial applications without any incident. The usual culprit to poly failure is some unforseen object frozen in a snowbank. Ice could potentially cause this as well. Incidents of breakage are very minimal throughout the course of a winter.

I personally have hit landscape timbers that stretched the poly but I have never punctured one under normal plowing conditions.

With hydraulic down pressure our blades will run about 250 lbs heavier on the cutting edge than our competitors.

Hijack Over. :salute:


----------



## WALKERS

Toby 
I am sending you a PM/


----------



## Burkartsplow

Got one round in before the sprinkles started falling from the sky. I am happy with at least one round payup. Good way to end the month. The only thing was it is friday and just so many cars out and about. I would rather have white conditions and no one on the road. But still not going to complain about my day. we got 3 inches.ussmileyflag


----------



## VBigFord20

Well it figures Im driving this morning and its snowing good. I ended up way the fawk out in Ashland county today doing some work and I hear its starting to stick good up here. By the time I got back up this way, it was mostly just a slushy mess.

Oh well, can't win them all I guess.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL, low overhead with a truck that gets 8-9 mpg in the winter, LOL But off that subject

Steve, I will have to check that place out. Thanks for letting me know that they have parts. I think I could open a Meyer parts store with the spare stuff I have laying around, LOL

Not a lick of snow here. Not even any drifts to worry about either. That is ok though. The foot or more we got on the 27th was enough for me for a while. Got some more landscaping contracts signed back in the mail today. This year is heading in a decent direction so far. Not too shabby for my 2nd year in business


----------



## StoneDevil

well its been snowing here for the better part of 2 hrs maybe 1 1/2 to 2 inches if i had a yahoo acct i would turn the cam on


----------



## Mike S

Elwer;531699 said:


> Honda Foreman 500 manual shift-i would of like the power steering one, but afraid of going 50+ across plowed fields and a little bump could launch me sideways!!lol
> trading in my POS 400 rancher automatic- they just replaced 3000 in electronic parts and still is a junk 4-wheeler thank goodness it was all under warranty!!
> Matt


 I have a Rincon 650 and 68mph on a road but never in a field. I road on a grizzly 660 with the power steering, really cool! I hope it never brakes. Not to happy with the rincon i think it is also in the pos class!


----------



## born2farm

well we proly got 3 in before noon today..i was sittin in the classroom watchin the money fall:realmad:

then at track practice it was raining so i was watching the money disaper:realmad:

now im home and the walks and drivers are clear..once again :realmad:


----------



## kashman

well i throw sum pics up


----------



## kashman

this could be the last of the snow


----------



## RhinoL&L

mike- i have ridden a grizzly 600 and it was sweet. would love to have one myself but have a polaris 500. those grizzlys are SWEET!


----------



## kashman

last one for ya iv got a shyt ton of them


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just got in and ate dinner

Got to push every thing and salt a few times

We got Sleet and rin now, so i'm going to go troble shoot the lots!

Picked up a new account today for plowing LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Signed another landscape contract today!!!!payup 08 is getting better and better. My little business is fianlly seeing some growth. Pretty good considering the turd economy we have. 

Didnt plow didly squat shyt today. Pending how tonite goes and how tomorrow looks, I will take the blade off and clean the truck up a bit, it needs it. The inside looks like the inside of Clapper's truck, LOL


----------



## kc2006

I've been in the garage most of today. A buddy's plow was falling apart so we decided to rebuild it today.

We barely got any snow, there's maybe 1-2", gunna clean all the churches off in the morning if the rain doesn't wash it all away. 

Tom, how you bidding landscaping with 15" of snow on the ground!?! I'm itching to get out and bid stuff, but I really hate to do that with so much snow down. I can't tell where beds are and where grass is.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I did the bidding and dropped the qutoes when there was no snow on the ground,lol. And they call and I go and sign the contracts with them


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt

When your good Like me Snow dosent hold you back


----------



## StoneDevil

Clapper&Company;531978 said:


> Kurt
> 
> When your good Like me Snow dosent hold you back



You know Ron i could take this quote and run with it, but i will let GV have the Honors 

but i wont say a word


----------



## Clapper&Company

StoneDevil;531985 said:


> You know Ron i could take this quote and run with it, but i will let GV have the Honors


LOL,

Im sure u could


----------



## StoneDevil

well total snowfall in driveway was 1 1/2 inches but i waited ran to Giant eagle ( forgot the camera) the local landscapers have the contract for the shopping area with Target Lowes and Giant Eagle. they had 4 trucks 2 pickups and 2 4500 gmc dumps plowing . seen some crazy one a$$ hole getting in the way plus the plow ops didnt impress me one bit. IMO. just my .02 for whats its worth they had no concept of a working plan on how to plow with people in the way


----------



## Clapper&Company

What were they doing?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

thats how r rec center is here the moron who plow it have no idea about how to plow its always a mess


----------



## StoneDevil

well besides letting the backhoe with a 12' pusher sit there not even fired up, they where creating some big windrows. mostly they just looked busy. in there defence there were some ******* out (including me) but still , one was driving in a circle, ya i was going to use the toro on the drive but i needed to run to the store and while i was out it turned to rain made it a mess, i did half the drive with it but left the rest, 




P.S local landscapers they do a few shopping centers here and there called PROSCAPE


----------



## Clapper&Company

I see


Sounds like some winners LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I just got back in from my 3 inches of lake effect that randomly fell. Got up at 3:30, which is late for me, looked outside and went shyt, its snowing. I was out the door and into the truck in five minutes. My half asleep dumb self thought it was like thursday so Im hauling ass threw my places to get them done. About halfway threw the route, I stop and realize, wow its saturday!!! I dont need to go super fast. I slowed down a little and got everything done


----------



## Elwer

Sydenstricker Landscaping;532342 said:


> Well I just got back in from my 3 inches of lake effect that randomly fell. Got up at 3:30, which is late for me, looked outside and went shyt, its snowing. I was out the door and into the truck in five minutes. My half asleep dumb self thought it was like thursday so Im hauling ass threw my places to get them done. About halfway threw the route, I stop and realize, wow its saturday!!! I dont need to go super fast. I slowed down a little and got everything done


LOL
I have the same problem trying to remember what day of the week it is to lol!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya tom dont feel bad some lady calld me yesterday and was like is this kevin i am like yes. shes like i left u a message nobody calld me back i was like dang verizon. and she rattled off the day and i was like wait what day is it now. not very professional but when u have been plowing like every day for the last five days stuff happens. and tom i got the same as u


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin what was the ladys name?


----------



## VBigFord20

Theres like 2" here. Don't know where it came from and its not really enough to go push. Oh well.


----------



## Mike S

KGRlandscapeing;532349 said:


> ya tom dont feel bad some lady calld me yesterday and was like is this kevin i am like yes. shes like i left u a message nobody calld me back i was like dang verizon. and she rattled off the day and i was like wait what day is it now. not very professional but when u have been plowing like every day for the last five days stuff happens. and tom i got the same as u


So verizon has that problem to? I have nextel and my body says i will not miss calls if i go to verizon. On my nextel I will not got a call and not get notification of a voice mail! WTF? Missed out on plowing the top part of a parking garage with a buddy of mine! :realmad:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;532358 said:


> Kevin what was the ladys name?


Denise........... mike its not that it even rings ill just randomly get a voicemail that can range from a day old to a couple hrs. kinda hard to run a company with something like that. people think that ur not calling them back but.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Elwer, it happens to the best of us, lol

Kevin, you got 3 inches out of the lake effect too? It was a very small band, since some of my places barely squeaked the 2" mark. I have had that problem with verizon as well. I dont think verizon is all they make it out to be. Thats why I dont really give out my cell# to people, so they can just call the house/office and my wife can direct them in the proper direction. I think they would much rather hear a voice rather than voicemail.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Alltell dose the same thing LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know they do Ron, lol. I think they all do. I highly doubt there can be a constant 100% signal due to weather, area, towers, etc. Not unless we throw mini cell towers in the bed of our trucks, LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

Tom will you join me on the Ohio Lawn Site? 
We can talk green?
or yahoo me


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will hop over to lawnsite too, IM sent!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i dno tom i got up at i dno must of been 4 i didnt bother to look figured nothing was goin on. so i went pee and stuff and went to go eat breakfast and was like crappppp. then i was like its saturday. so then last night one of my sabers went dim still the same this morning then when i pull in one drive and go to back drag there both lit up on the garage. so i get out they both work again. its a head scratcher but ill find it later.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin, LOL I can almost guarantee your change over module on the sabre is going bad. That is usually the beginning of the end for them. Mine was 50 bucks at Zoresco's


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;532410 said:


> Kevin, LOL I can almost guarantee your change over module on the sabre is going bad. That is usually the beginning of the end for them. Mine was 50 bucks at Zoresco's


ya for now ill deal with it but i gotta go over this whole hting its taken a beating this week.


----------



## Mike S

KGRlandscapeing;532375 said:


> Denise........... mike its not that it even rings ill just randomly get a voicemail that can range from a day old to a couple hrs. kinda hard to run a company with something like that. people think that ur not calling them back but.


 I have the same problem also! It sounds like they all have that problem.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Got up at 7 am and ran out the door and hoped in the truck, we got 2" in lakewood and farther south in parma and brookpark and North olmsted we got 3". Just got everything done. The one good thing was I that i did not have to throw salt,but it is already worked into the bill so I made out with nice march 1st surprise snow. Going to buy myself a couple of 1 1/2" top sirloin steaks and grill them up bloody rare tonight and relax.ussmileyflag


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;531170 said:


> *Anbody even have any salt to put down?* I took the salt dogg out and put as many tanks of calcium as could fit in the back of the truck! 500 gallons! That should work.


I still have some left here. I had to drive to bellfontaine to get it though. I heard something about next weekend a storm coming in. Monday is to be a rain maker .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;532478 said:


> Got up at 7 am and ran out the door and hoped in the truck, we got 2" in lakewood and farther south in parma and brookpark and North olmsted we got 3". Just got everything done. The one good thing was I that i did not have to throw salt,but it is already worked into the bill so I made out with nice march 1st surprise snow. Going to buy myself a couple of 1 1/2" top sirloin steaks and grill them up bloody rare tonight and relax.ussmileyflag


rare? what kinda man eats rare steak its gotta be grey all the way threw or u can keep it. i think alot of people here did that too i didnt think anything was coming lastnight it was warm as heck. i guess only in ohio


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;532483 said:


> rare? what kinda man eats rare steak its gotta be grey all the way threw or u can keep it. i think alot of people here did that too i didnt think anything was coming lastnight it was warm as heck. i guess only in ohio


A real man eats rare steak if it is high quality steak. the most i will cook a steak is mid rare and that is for a steak of not of high quality. But rare is where you can taste all the wonderful flavors in a good steak. I ran 5 star seafood and steak house in college and I learned how to cook a mean steak...


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;532408 said:


> i dno tom i got up at i dno must of been 4 i didnt bother to look figured nothing was goin on. so i went pee and stuff and went to go eat breakfast and was like crappppp. then i was like its saturday. so then last night one of my sabers went dim still the same this morning then when i pull in one drive and go to back drag there both lit up on the garage. so i get out they both work again. its a head scratcher but ill find it later.


Kevin use electric connection cleaner and clean both plugs first. Could be a bad contact then put dielectric grease on them Less expensive this way, then if it still acts up then it probably is the change over module like Tom said.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;532489 said:


> Kevin use electric connection cleaner and clean both plugs first. Could be a bad contact then put dielectric grease on them Less expensive this way, then if it still acts up then it probably is the change over module like Tom said.


jp totally forgot about that ******** huge plug i havent had the plow off the truck in awhile now working pretty constantly. i bett its nice an nasty in there i was gonna top everything off in a couple mins i just stuck the front in the garage a couple mins ago


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;532486 said:


> A real man eats rare steak if it is high quality steak. the most i will cook a steak is mid rare and that is for a steak of not of high quality. But rare is where you can taste all the wonderful flavors in a good steak. I ran 5 star seafood and steak house in college and I learned how to cook a mean steak...


noway man i like my food good and dead


----------



## Young Pup

Kevin good to hear you have been busy.


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;532506 said:


> noway man i like my food good and dead


and taste like leather. try it once and it will change your whole outlook on how steak should be eaten.


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;532342 said:


> Well I just got back in from my 3 inches of lake effect that randomly fell. Got up at 3:30, which is late for me, looked outside and went shyt, its snowing. I was out the door and into the truck in five minutes. My half asleep dumb self thought it was like thursday so Im hauling ass threw my places to get them done. About halfway threw the route, I stop and realize, wow its saturday!!! I dont need to go super fast. I slowed down a little and got everything done


So Tom did you look as dumb as all the guys around here wasteing gas and the cutting edges on less then 3" . We just salted everything and the sun is out and it is all melted.


----------



## f250man

KGRlandscapeing;532483 said:


> rare? what kinda man eats rare steak its gotta be grey all the way threw or u can keep it.


I love mine bloody. Put them on for 5 minutes. brown one side then flip it and put it on my plate. The redder the better.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;532518 said:


> and taste like leather. try it once and it will change your whole outlook on how steak should be eaten.


i have never tasted leather so i wouldnt be able to compare my steaks to leather. i forgot to mention that i am stubborn and that i have been ordering food well done since i was like 6or 7


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes I plowed my three inches of snow. Whats so dumb about that?? My contracts all state 2 inches. Hey I got to have fun plowing and made payup while everyone else was sitting on there asses!!!! Like Brock says, a happy customer this year, is a paying customer next year


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;532630 said:


> Yes I plowed my three inches of snow. Whats so dumb about that?? My contracts all state 2 inches. Hey I got to have fun plowing and made payup while everyone else was sitting on there asses!!!! Like Brock says, a happy customer this year, is a paying customer next year


i plowd too so dont feel bad


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont feel bad, as I know we werent the only two out there Kevin. Not as many since it was Saturday though.


----------



## Mike S

:bluebouncCheck out my pictures I posted in the Snow Equip section! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59728


----------



## born2farm

hey fellers....no snow today for me


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;532645 said:


> I dont feel bad, as I know we werent the only two out there Kevin. Not as many since it was Saturday though.


i think alot of guys got caught with there pants down too. i didnt expect to see any snow this morning. an brock can always count on u to say hi in a funny way


----------



## RhinoL&L

well we didnt get anythihng last night! worked on some spring stuff today. took off the plow and salter, washed the truck up good.


----------



## Mike S

Shawn you know it will snow now! It will snow now for sure because I have to pump out 500 gallons and shovel out all of the bulk salt left over from when back in the day we usedtohave that stuff. Do you guys remember those days! Who ever wants 800 pounds of salt come and get it!lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

Mike S;532850 said:


> Shawn you know it will snow now! It will snow now for sure because I have to pump out 500 gallons and shovel out all of the bulk salt left over from when back in the day we usedtohave that stuff. Do you guys remember those days! Who ever wants 800 pounds of salt come and get it!lol


haha yeah! i hear ya lol you had some pretty big pile w/ your truck in your pics. looks like you do some big places. is that one a mall?


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;532767 said:


> i think alot of guys got caught with there pants down too. i didnt expect to see any snow this morning. an brock can always count on u to say hi in a funny way


i try ....


----------



## Mike S

No its a commercial building. We call that building 7 which is two lots 7&8. The two building have loading docks on the back of them and they face each other. They produce alot of snow out of the docks. There over 12 of these building in that area that we sometimes get to plow for Brick Dawg! Shawn you want to meet up with us next time we go out to eat after a storm or the next time we have a plow dinner.


----------



## Mike S

Where is Clap? Is he still plowing or some thing?


----------



## born2farm

Mike S;532888 said:


> Where is Clap? Is he still plowing or some thing?


idk havnt talked to him all day...it is peacefull here isnt it ussmileyflag


----------



## born2farm

oohh speak of the devil he just signed in to yahoo


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Mike S;532888 said:


> Where is Clap? Is he still plowing or some thing?


...do you mean still salting?!


----------



## Mike S

Elwer Lawn Care;532898 said:


> ...do you mean still salting?!


salt whats that!lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Mike S;532900 said:


> salt whats that!lol


i'm sure clapper will explain it to you!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;532898 said:


> ...do you mean still salting?!


ya i think Aaron tom and i were the only people to drop blades today


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;532902 said:


> i'm sure clapper will explain it to you!


lol..just dont ask,that could be a whole night of discussion


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;532904 said:


> lol..just dont ask,that could be a whole night of discussion


but it will get his post count up


----------



## born2farm

lol ya thats true elwer.


i didnt have ne new snow today..i did spend about 3hrs movin piles with the bobcat


----------



## Clapper&Company

No I did some Problem Shooting this morning, but down a hopple full of salt

Then Had a call in drive took 20 mins Made $50.00
Then Did u Drives Side by Side Charge them $25.00 Each so made $50,00 ( Again took about 20mins)

Then Had to go Sand & Salt the roads at the trailer park.

Then I did the best Drive ever! Lady called me, they just moved down here and couldnt get the U-haul truck up the drive, So I plow it and dump about 100lbs of Sand on the on cruve, and Put 300 Lbs of salt on the Icey Hill for her, I Told her $160.00 and she paid cash, and asked if she could call me anytime it needed plowed LOL

I love people from out of town


----------



## Clapper&Company

You two Kids need to Chat on yahoo!

I droped my blade today 

And Salted


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;532913 said:


> You two Kids need to Chat on yahoo!
> 
> I droped my blade today
> 
> And Salted


who are you calling kids


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;532915 said:


> who are you calling kids


these old men get grumpy remember that..lol

u got yahoo elwer?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;532919 said:


> these old men get grumpy remember that..lol
> 
> u got yahoo elwer?


no i just have msn


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ill be on the chat room


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;532921 said:


> no i just have msn


loser..lol i have both but never get on msn


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;532923 said:


> loser..lol i have both but never get on msn


thanks lol..i think i had yahoo a long time ago but not too many people around here have it.
so around here you are considered the loser lol


----------



## born2farm

lol ya...i got alot of friends on msn but dont talk on there much...yahoo for me is all either plowsite peopl (ron and tom) or trukz peoploe


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ur both weird loser in my book use aim guys come on. i have yahoo do i use it noooo because i am always loggd in to my email account i just dont like messanger to many creepy girls trying to hit on me and get pics.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

clapper its march 1st and you still have almost 500 more to go!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

and i got bored http://i218.photobucket.com/remix/player.swf?videoURL=http%3A%2F%2Fvid218.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fcc210%2Fkgrland%2Fffdac17d.pbr&hostname=stream218.photobucket.com


----------



## born2farm

well im gettin off here...workin on mowing stuff tommorrow so its bound to snow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

its bound to snow because i washed my truck again!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I better get posting


----------



## clark lawn

just saw on the news that we are at the fifth snowiest winter in history and we still have a month to go!payuppayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Clark I hear that 

NEw truck for me this year


----------



## Mike S

New truck? Nice! What you going to buy?


----------



## Clapper&Company

2500 or 3500 HD not sure yea

Ext Cab


----------



## Mike S

nice! Im looking at a gmc 1 ton dump right now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I flipped my lid today after seeing my truck chug almost an 1/8th tank of fuel only driving 5 miles at no more than 40!!!!!!!!!!!! That baby is now parked at my grandparents' house where it will sit till I need it. I cant beleive that turd. Something is really wrong with it to be that bad. And that was totally unloaded as well. I think I may clean that baby up this spring, sell it, pay the loan off and get a different truck. It needs about 2,000 worth of work as it sits right now to be ready to do landscaping all season. My old 94 2500 set up identical to this one, minus the 6.0 got 12-14 city and 17-20 highway with the 350 and 143,000 on the clock. This thing is lucky to be getting 7 right now with only 110,000 on it. GM should be ashamed of themselves for making these V8's be such friggin gas hogs. My old carbureted 80's K20s that I had got better fuel mileage than this. Im starting to really dislike this truck Well time to drive the 35 mpg Saturn around ALOT more now


----------



## Mike S

It is funny that you say that a buddy of mine that is mechanic told me that they had a problem with that year that motor! If you want I will get details on the problem. Found a 1 ton same year same motor and he told me not to get it because of some problem. Im no mechanic but my friend is very good and his specialty is gm trucks. He might know a cheap fix?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Mike- i would def. go grab a bite w/ you guys after a storm or something. let me know!

its supposed to be up to near 50 today... oh well maybe mess around with some more spring stuff.


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;533056 said:


> Well I flipped my lid today after seeing my truck chug almost an 1/8th tank of fuel only driving 5 miles at no more than 40!!!!!!!!!!!! That baby is now parked at my grandparents' house where it will sit till I need it. I cant believe that turd. Something is really wrong with it to be that bad. And that was totally unloaded as well. I think I may clean that baby up this spring, sell it, pay the loan off and get a different truck. It needs about 2,000 worth of work as it sits right now to be ready to do landscaping all season. My old 94 2500 set up identical to this one, minus the 6.0 got 12-14 city and 17-20 highway with the 350 and 143,000 on the clock. This thing is lucky to be getting 7 right now with only 110,000 on it. GM should be ashamed of themselves for making these V8's be such friggin gas hogs. My old carbureted 80's K20s that I had got better fuel mileage than this. Im starting to really dislike this truck Well time to drive the 35 mpg Saturn around ALOT more now


Tom it might help to put a new fuel filter and air cleaner and plugs in it. You will be amazed how much better it runs. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, whats going on?

Havent talk to u in a day or so lol


----------



## born2farm

mornin yall..wuts everyone up too


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mike S;533062 said:


> It is funny that you say that a buddy of mine that is mechanic told me that they had a problem with that year that motor! If you want I will get details on the problem. Found a 1 ton same year same motor and he told me not to get it because of some problem. Im no mechanic but my friend is very good and his specialty is gm trucks. He might know a cheap fix?


Yes, if you know anything please fill me in. I know I am tearing off the exhaust manifolds today and putting new bolts and gaskets on since they are leaking, which Im sure that is the main problem. Otherwise that thing runs as smooth as a top and has an assload of power too. Just PM any info to me or post it here. Thanks Mike


f250man;533182 said:


> Tom it might help to put a new fuel filter and air cleaner and plugs in it. You will be amazed how much better it runs. :waving:


Did that already Steve. Didnt do crap. It has one or more bad O2 sensors and the manifolds leak like no other. I think that is the main BIG part of the issue.

Brock, whats going on down there buddy? Im playing mechanic today, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

ITs 10:30 wake up and get moving lol


----------



## Snow-Kid

morning all. I just picked up my new truck yesterday afternoon. I will have to post some pics this afternoon. Going to get my plow brackets and stuff installed hopefully this week.
So it will probably snow like nothing else this week but that is all good got a back up truck to use.


----------



## Mike S

I see the bashing thread was taken off already! That funny, we didnt even bash anything! Oh well it was funny for a few minutes!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;533256 said:


> morning all. I just picked up my new truck yesterday afternoon. I will have to post some pics this afternoon. Going to get my plow brackets and stuff installed hopefully this week.
> So it will probably snow like nothing else this week but that is all good got a back up truck to use.


what truck you get? It isn't a black 4 door ford and you have your tool box and whips on it already do your becasue i saw one go by yesterday? Might just have to drive by your house to take a look.


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea that was my truck got it yesterday 2006 F-250 xlt sport crew cab 6.0 psd 44,000 miles nice truck mite have to stop down today and let you look at it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;533280 said:


> yea that was my truck got it yesterday 2006 F-250 xlt sport crew cab 6.0 psd 44,000 miles nice truck mite have to stop down today and let you look at it.


did you trade the 350 in then?


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;533282 said:


> did you trade the 350 in then?


sure did got a heck of a deal on my trade and this truck so I could not pass up the deal


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;533288 said:


> sure did got a heck of a deal on my trade and this truck so I could not pass up the deal


if you dont' get your plow hooked up you could use our 4-wheeler where did you get the truck from


----------



## Elwer

Remember travis, we only have 1 4wheeler with a mount on it


----------



## Mike S

They took off a salt suppllier that had bulk and baged salt! They had no real mark up other than the trucking! They where in pen. Anybody see that 12am and 1am


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nope Misssed it!

His name was Ed Morgan I think


Also did u see the Chat was gone to?


----------



## kashman

this place is like the government is they dont get a cut then screw the rest


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I hear that!


Kash what u doing this spring post cards or door hangerS?


----------



## kashman

Clapper&Company;533445 said:


> LOL I hear that!
> 
> Kash what u doing this spring post cards or door hangerS?


well seeing as i lost 4 people 2 jobs out of college im going the plain dealer rout this year.
My big problem is i broke my comp in 2 3 comp 2 help some friends out they needed money


----------



## f250man

Clapper&Company;533222 said:


> Steve, whats going on?
> 
> Havent talk to u in a day or so lol


Not much here Ron. Worked on the super modified yesterday and just been relaxing today my daughter is sick and the old ladys sister is having her baby today so the old lady is at her house with her 2 yr old. So I get a nice day alone. So what have you been up to?


----------



## Young Pup

I stoppped by to see what is going on. But I can't keep up with all of the crap that is going on. Giving me a headache. Or wait maybe that is from me doing invoicing and making sure I do it correct. Anyway to much to keep up on so I need to get back to invoicing. Check back later and I would almost all the snow is going except the piles of snow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Have fun JP


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well ot my truck all tore apart now. Busted 4 knuckles too, so I must be doing it right, lol. Cant get the parts today, so its has to sit till tomorrow And now I crawled under it and the sway bar bolts are gone too. Uhh this turned out to be WAY more work than I wanted


----------



## f250man

I hear that I fixed my plow frame and then there was a shock bolt missing and my sway bar links were loose to.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL, I hate finding extra crap that is all broken


----------



## born2farm

hey guys....worked on my mowers and such today and then road 4 wheelers...all the snow is gone except piles so its a wet muddy mess:redbounce


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

we still got most of our snow pack on the ground


----------



## f250man

we still have all are snow to. It is only 39 degrees here.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

yup the snow is here still and i went over the truck yesterday crawld around in the snow with some big ole craftsman 15/16 and other sizes made sure all the plow stuff was tight. front end of the truck is still in tact.


----------



## f250man

Thats good Kevin better safe then sorry


----------



## kc2006

Whats goin on guys? I went up to erie yesterday, stayed the night and went to the casino. Lost a bunch of money  I hate casino's.

CLAP! I sat around all day waiting for an email with addresses and you never sent it? WTF! And whats the deal no storm now?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt, forgot about it LOL

you didnt leave me a Voice mail


----------



## SpruceLandscape

Hey guys!
Good news... I've been able to keep my own personal route down to about 4-5 hours even with the good sized snow we have had lately.
That being said, if there is anyone out there that needs some help due to equipment or what not, feel free to call the office @ 440-353-0477. We work mostly western cuyahoga including strongsville, north royalton, and east to about parma, and then most of Lorain county.
Between myself and a few other guys we can usually keep our schedules to around 5-8 hours.
I hope everyone has been doing alright this year, hopefully it picks up and we can finish off close to where we usually do. Be safe out there.

Chuck
Spruce Landscaping


----------



## f250man

Keep you in mind Chuck. :waving:


----------



## Mike S

my truck took a crap today! something siezed up inside the motor! no good! Everything has broke down! loader,dump,and truck! Oh well im going to get tonight! I will not be able to put this guy payup on here for a while!


----------



## f250man

Man Mike that sucks. Well you guys and your Chevy's  LOL. Hey Tom if you need a hand with your truck today give me a call we are looking at 60 degrees today with rain and then a winter storm for the next two days. So you better get moving on that Truck today.


----------



## RhinoL&L

i think all we are going to see here is rain...

man it was a nice day yesterday. was outside and felt like itwas spring!


----------



## born2farm

ya it was nice yesterday and not to bad out right now. there callin for rain mixed with sleet for us..ughh all that means is slush


----------



## Clapper&Company

There saying Frezzin rain for us tonight and all day Tuesday


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;534099 said:


> There saying Frezzin rain for us tonight and all day Tuesday


ya ronnie and ur the only people with salt. well actually i lied i talkd to my boss from tlc yesterday they still have a whole barn. but they store salt all summer i guess when u got 20 acer's one little barn dosent really get in the way.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks Steve, I will give you a shout if I need a hand. Well I am about ready to walk out and do parts running. YAY, not


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin I go where the money is LOL


----------



## f250man

Ok Tom. See ya later


----------



## Snow-Kid

well here is some pictures of my new truck. It is a 2006 Ford F-250 xlt Crew Cab short bed 6.0 PSD. I plan on getting a leveling kit for the front.(my 33 inch tires rub) 4 inch strait piped exhaust and guages.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Snow-Kid;534314 said:


> well here is some pictures of my new truck. It is a 2006 Ford F-250 xlt Crew Cab short bed 6.0 PSD. I plan on getting a leveling kit for the front.(my 33 inch tires rub) 4 inch strait piped exhaust and guages.


nice truck at least u got another ford. and i hope u dont have any issues with that 6.0


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;534314 said:


> well here is some pictures of my new truck. It is a 2006 Ford F-250 xlt Crew Cab short bed 6.0 PSD. I plan on getting a leveling kit for the front.(my 33 inch tires rub) 4 inch strait piped exhaust and guages.


looks good besides it so dirty! i was going to say put a different exhaust on it before i saw that you are going to. Strobes?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so guys my brand freakin new bed is peeling i am taking to show them wensday. washd the whole thing to find this and well a couple new scratch that i waxd away.

















the otherside is worse


----------



## Clapper&Company

Is that the underside of your bed?


----------



## fordmstng66

The one side looks like marks from a pressure washer, but still should not happen. I would be pissed.:realmad:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

fordmstng66;534400 said:


> The one side looks like marks from a pressure washer, but still should not happen. I would be pissed.:realmad:


a pressure washer shouldn't take automotive paint off like that. Looks like a bad paint job or they forgot to clear that.


----------



## fordmstng66

Elwer Lawn Care;534417 said:


> a pressure washer shouldn't take automotive paint off like that. Looks like a bad paint job or they forgot to clear that.


That is why i said it still should not have happened. Maybe the painter was just hung over that day


----------



## f250man

Looks like a pressure washer was to close to the paint. Also looks like you are missing the plastic wheel well skins.


----------



## dmontgomery

looks like a job for Rhino lining


----------



## Snow-Kid

KGRlandscapeing;534329 said:


> nice truck at least u got another ford. and i hope u dont have any issues with that 6.0


yea i hope this 6.0 is as good as my last one. I will only own a ford good all around truck. There is so much room in this truck it is not even funny.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;534356 said:


> looks good besides it so dirty! i was going to say put a different exhaust on it before i saw that you are going to. Strobes?


yes it is dirty want to wash it. Probably going to put a 4 inch straight pipe from turbo back with a 5 or 6 inch tip. This truck does not have the ford factory switches so if I can find a clean looking switch panel then yes probably.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;534442 said:


> Looks like a pressure washer was to close to the paint. Also looks like you are missing the plastic wheel well skins.


there chrome plated plastic wheel skins and with the new tires and the weights that clip on the rim i dont think they go back on. it dosent even really bother me any more there just as ugly as the rims. and i have a 1300psi little baby electric pressure washer and it was peeling befor i hit it. and i thought it was like dirt or crap for a second but then i lookd and was like crap


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;534455 said:


> yes it is dirty want to wash it. Probably going to put a 4 inch straight pipe from turbo back with a 5 or 6 inch tip. This truck does not have the ford factory switches so if I can find a clean looking switch panel then yes probably.


well it is getting washed now get the plow mount on yet?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;534462 said:


> well it is getting washed now get the plow mount on yet?


he said some time this week gosh ur such a little kid r we there yet?? its only monday


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;534464 said:


> he said some time this week gosh ur such a little kid r we there yet?? its only monday


you want to show me where he said some time this week lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Snow-Kid;533256 said:


> morning all. I just picked up my new truck yesterday afternoon. I will have to post some pics this afternoon. Going to get my plow brackets and stuff installed hopefully this week.
> So it will probably snow like nothing else this week but that is all good got a back up truck to use.





Elwer Lawn Care;534466 said:


> you want to show me where he said some time this week lol


there u go


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;534474 said:


> there u go


you know i was jokin


----------



## kc2006

Wow kevin just laid out the E-b(tch smack! lol


----------



## Snow-Kid

no i didn't get my brackets and wiring installed for my plow yet maybe friday they said. I am going to use my buddies plow truck if it snows. But it sounds like it is going to be alot of ice and rain so we will see. I know you were joking travis


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;534477 said:


> you know i was jokin


ya well i guess i am bored i should be getting ready for spring but the snow pile stuck my enclosed trailer along the house and i cant open the door.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;534495 said:


> no i didn't get my brackets and wiring installed for my plow yet maybe friday they said. I am going to use my buddies plow truck if it snows. But it sounds like it is going to be alot of ice and rain so we will see. I know you were joking travis


to be honest, i'm ready to mow, i'm tired of it snowing then within a week later its 60. Just get warm so i can start making the big bucks agian and so i can start making some of my necisarry purchases for the year.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;534499 said:


> ya well i guess i am bored i should be getting ready for spring but the snow pile stuck my enclosed trailer along the house and i cant open the door.


if your that bored you can go out and move the piles


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;534503 said:


> if your that bored you can go out and move the piles


its gonna rain tonight so ill save my back. i have to buy a new 48hydro mower this year so i am saving for that. i dont buy nothing i dont have cash for i am not in to having somebody eles owning my stuff.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

whats everyone else calling for the next couple of days? Heres the forcast for my area which isn't looking too good....

Tonight: Periods of rain, mixing with freezing rain after 1am. Low around 28. North wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. 

Tuesday: Periods of freezing rain and sleet. High near 30. Breezy, with a east wind between 20 and 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New ice accumulation of 0.2 to 0.4 of an inch possible. Little or no snow accumulation expected. 

Tuesday Night: Periods of snow, mainly before midnight. Low around 22. North wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of around 2 inches.


----------



## f250man

Kevin if you dont mind me asking how much did you pay for it. I am looking at a 04 just like that and they want 27,400 with plow.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is for Columbus:

Late Afternoon: A chance of rain. Cloudy, with a high near 68. Breezy, with a south wind around 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible. 

Tonight: Periods of rain, mainly after 9pm. The rain could be heavy at times. Low around 38. North wind between 11 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New rainfall amounts between one and two inches possible. 

Tuesday: Periods of rain. The rain could be heavy at times. High near 42. Northeast wind between 14 and 17 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New rainfall amounts between one and two inches possible. 

Tuesday Night: Periods of rain showers before midnight, then a chance of snow showers. Low around 30. North wind between 11 and 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New precipitation amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible. 

Wednesday: A slight chance of snow showers before 9am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 38. West wind between 13 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Wednesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 28. 

Thursday: A chance of rain showers after 11am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 44. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Thursday Night: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Friday: Partly sunny, with a high near 35. 

Friday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 18. 

Saturday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31. 

Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 12. 

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 35. 

Sunday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 25. 

Monday: Partly sunny, with a high near 45.


----------



## Young Pup

Snow-Kid;534314 said:


> well here is some pictures of my new truck. It is a 2006 Ford F-250 xlt Crew Cab short bed 6.0 PSD. I plan on getting a leveling kit for the front.(my 33 inch tires rub) 4 inch strait piped exhaust and guages.


Hey that kinda looks like Shawn's Truck. Looks good.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;534524 said:


> Kevin if you dont mind me asking how much did you pay for it. I am looking at a 04 just like that and they want 27,400 with plow.


we bought this thing new i think for 31 with the plow. and when my dad was gonna trade it to get his new 150 they were gonna give him 15,500 for it and it had less then 36,000 miles on it


----------



## f250man

Thanks thats why they wont give me 9000.00 for mine. But I think they want to much for the 04 when I found an 08 for 23,500 with 9000 miles on it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;534536 said:


> Thanks thats why they wont give me 9000.00 for mine. But I think they want to much for the 04 when I found an 08 for 23,500 with 9000 miles on it.


there freakin nuts. but they gave hime 17,500 for my 05 ranger but it only had 10k on it still mint. so he traded that and i got this one i wasnt really happy about it.


----------



## clark lawn

hey kurt dont forget thne seminar is wed the 5th at 800 in the am at the rose garden. ill call you later to give you the details.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;534500 said:


> to be honest, i'm ready to mow, i'm tired of it snowing then within a week later its 60. Just get warm so i can start making the big bucks agian and so i can start making some of my necisarry purchases for the year.


dito,,,,,,


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well the Chevy is back and alive!!!!!!!!!! That thing sounds 100x better and runs like a raped ape now. Then I gave it a good bath afterwards, so it is all good to go. I have so many cuts, busted knuckles, holes, etc it isnt funny. But I dont like having girly looking habds anyway


----------



## Young Pup

Tom glad to hear your truck is running again. But how in the world do you know how a raped ape runs like. lol:waving:


----------



## f250man

I thought your hands looked funny. :waving:


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;534627 said:


> Tom glad to hear your truck is running again. But how in the world do you know how a raped ape runs like. lol:waving:


some things are better left unknown


----------



## f250man

Yes they are Brock.


----------



## f250man

Hey JP give me a call. :waving:


----------



## RhinoL&L

snow-kid thats a sweet truck. it looks just like my 05 except yours is a crew cab and mines ext. cab. i got the factory upfitter switches and put them in myself. i think they look really good and i dont think it was that expensive or hard to do either.

heres a pic of my truck


----------



## f250man

Hey Shawn nice truck. I am looking at a 04 crew cab with a Western on it. And if I cant get that deal I found a 08 crew that Im going to look at.


----------



## RhinoL&L

f250man;534705 said:


> Hey Shawn nice truck. I am looking at a 04 crew cab with a Western on it. And if I cant get that deal I found a 08 crew that Im going to look at.


thanks steve!:waving: did you say they wanted 27 for the 04? how many miles and was it a diesel?


----------



## f250man

It has the 5.4 in it like mine and it has 35,000 miles and they want 27,400 with the plow and the 08 is 23,500 and 9000 milles on it and then add plow and I still walk away chearer and with a lot newer truck


----------



## Mike S

Shawn nice truck!


----------



## f250man

So mike did you find out what went wrong with your truck?


----------



## RhinoL&L

steve- i think that sounds a lil high especially for an 04 no diesel. if it were me i would go for the 08 and put a plow on yourself. you would still have about the same in it but lot newer truck!

mike- thanks for the comment!!!


----------



## Mike S

I dont know yet whats wrong. I worked on every other machine and truck but that one today. We are going to tear into it tomorrow or thursday to see what messed up. Found a new motor so we are not going to get to crazy until we know the verdict. Going to see what happens! Whats funny is my dads truck, my buddy daves truck both kicked the bucket yesturday!


----------



## Mike S

tom got the scoop on your truck from my buddy I will pm you


----------



## Mike S

Shawn is that a diesel?


----------



## f250man

No Mike I beleive he has the 5.4 in it.


----------



## RhinoL&L

no mike it doesnt have the diesel in it.. would have liked to have one but i dont really need it and diesel is really expensive now too.

you got it right steve. man ur good! LOL:bluebounc


----------



## f250man

Shawn I have ESP. :waving:


----------



## Mike S

Nice truck either way! I probably should have bought the deisel but the gas worked just fine. No problems until now, not bad with120,000 miles 4500 hrs on it! If its not plowing its towing a 10500 pound machine on a 3000 pound trailer!


----------



## Snow-Kid

f250man;534713 said:


> It has the 5.4 in it like mine and it has 35,000 miles and they want 27,400 with the plow and the 08 is 23,500 and 9000 milles on it and then add plow and I still walk away chearer and with a lot newer truck


Yea that is pretty expensive for that truck since i got mine for 600 more and it had 4,000 more miles on it, and they are switching the brackest over for me. Shawn your truck looks sharp i like it. So you installed you up fitted switches in your truck. I have question for you did you have the ford brake controller in the truck already or not?


----------



## WALKERS

YES Those Dang Diesel are very freaking expensive ALL AROUND. TRUST ME. :LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brent, when you got your cb whips from adersons, was the cable that came with it long enough to hook it up in your new truck or did you have a different cable? My friends have the same truck as i do and the way they tried to run the cable it was long enough, looking for some options for putting a cb in my truck.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;534885 said:


> Brent, when you got your cb whips from adersons, was the cable that came with it long enough to hook it up in your new truck or did you have a different cable? My friends have the same truck as i do and the way they tried to run the cable it was long enough, looking for some options for putting a cb in my truck.


when i had my wips from andersons the cord did work in my old truck but i got new wips. They are firesticks from flying j in beverdam. I will also have to get a new cord for my new truck. I have to still install my cb and all of my other junk from my other truck.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I Just Posted Some Ned Photos Of My Stuff


----------



## Mike S

I love the firesticks! They work really good! I had some from anderson they came apart every year and had to get new ones! My buddy works there so he took care of it! Got to love andersons!


----------



## Snow-Kid

yea i saw that on the picture forum ron. Looks like you have a nice shop and nice equipment.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Mike S;534935 said:


> I love the firesticks! They work really good! I had some from anderson they came apart every year and had to get new ones! My buddy works there so he took care of it! Got to love andersons!


yea the ones from andersons are good but break so darn easy. Then i got firesticks and did not even have to tune them in to match my cb worked great. I went from 3 foot anderson wips to 4 foot firesticks


----------



## Mike S

Again nice shop Ron!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;534947 said:


> yea the ones from andersons are good but break so darn easy. Then i got firesticks and did not even have to tune them in to match my cb worked great. I went from 3 foot anderson wips to 4 foot firesticks


you said your firesticks were expensive didn't you? mine work for now considering they are just for looks.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thanks Mike


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;534955 said:


> you said your firesticks were expensive didn't you? mine work for now considering they are just for looks.


they were not to bad i think i had 60 dollars in my to wips


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;534958 said:


> they were not to bad i think i had 60 dollars in my to wips


and all the way to beaverdam but i guess you get fuel there anyways. But for 20 bucks its hard to go wrong for the first set, but i need to have new brackets made because they are a pos.


----------



## Snow-Kid

go to flying j in beaverdam they have so much cb stuff there if you cant find it they probably don't make it. Do you have a cb yet


----------



## Mike S

Snow-Kid;534947 said:


> yea the ones from andersons are good but break so darn easy. Then i got firesticks and did not even have to tune them in to match my cb worked great. I went from 3 foot anderson wips to 4 foot firesticks


I bought a 4 foot cb and a 4 foot vhf firesticks. They work great! Got into some branches and snap them off I thought, but they broke at the mount! They survived some how! The drive throughs are my favorite, they hit every thing at wendys and burger king! Never a dull moment!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;534972 said:


> go to flying j in beaverdam they have so much cb stuff there if you cant find it they probably don't make it. Do you have a cb yet


Nope, I have no job now so i won't be able to afford anything more than putting gas in the truck


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;534981 said:


> Nope, I have no job now so i won't be able to afford anything more than putting gas in the truck


yea mowing season is just right around the corner


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;534983 said:


> yea mowing season is just right around the corner


not soon enough, i'm off to bed because we will probably have school tomorrow unless we get a crapload of ice, then ron would have to bring up all of his salt!


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;534985 said:


> not soon enough, i'm off to bed because we will probably have school tomorrow unless we get a crapload of ice, then ron would have to bring up all of his salt!


yep i don't know how much ice we are going to get. Ron is always welcome to are neck of the woods


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;534990 said:


> yep i don't know how much ice we are going to get. Ron is always welcome to are neck of the woods


no one would want to pay for it though, unless you go to lima and get some rich doctor's houses or something.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;534993 said:


> no one would want to pay for it though, unless you go to lima and get some rich doctor's houses or something.


yea but you never know


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, every one cheap there?


----------



## Snow-Kid

yep sure are and if you get in to a commercial account that dose want salt you will probably only plow there for a year because someone will underbid you next year


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nice that sucks


----------



## RhinoL&L

snow kid, i didnt have the factory trailer brake controller in there but they make it so it fits percetly with the ones that have it. intstead of the brake controller, i just have a plastic insert that i put small stuf in.

heres a link to where i bought mine from and a pic of it.http://catalog.powerstrokeshop.com/partlocator/index.cfm?action=MorePartInfo&PartID=337321&siteid=214083&catalogid=4411


----------



## StoneDevil

I hate this rain, oh this will be my new home since Pa dont have no thread this good


----------



## f250man

Why dont you start one. J/K with you stonedevil. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning I missed out on any Ice !!!!!!!

Its 32 and rain now, was thinking about salting LOL


----------



## f250man

Just cold here only got a dusting of snow not to icey either.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I could have salted a dusting lol


----------



## clark lawn

same here clap, all rain


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

All rain here too. Doesnt seem to be raining right now. Hope it doesnt, since I have a meeting later today at a dr's office. I had to reschedule it last week due to the snow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, Clark its 31 and rain WTF!

Theres Ice on the fence line, Wish the walks and stuff would ice over


----------



## f250man

Tom do u want to share with us your problem as to why u are going to the doctors? Is it lawncockyidis?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No, I have a bad case of asscrapulitis that wont go away. I really am going there to discuss the contract and what not with them. Should be fun


----------



## Clapper&Company

Better call the Vet ! 

That is kinda like Mad cow but found in Swine!!!!


----------



## f250man

I knew you were doing lawn **** today I was just busting you balls. Do you do any PPF properties


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

got some ice going on now, mainly sticking on cars and such, they let school out at 12:35 for me in fear of getting any worse


----------



## kashman

just enough 2 be a pain in the balls salted everything


----------



## Clapper&Company

ICe on every thing but the lots and roads


----------



## kashman

clap did you get the link i sent you


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yes Thanks man!


----------



## kashman

good people and they treaded me right


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok thanks!

Did they make the art work for you?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

within the last half hour, everything is covered in ice, roads are terrible now, have to run into town to get windshield washer fluid and then get gass in some cans while it was still 2.90 while everyone else went up to 3.15:crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, so its cooling down out there


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;535540 said:


> LOL, so its cooling down out there


ya and people are starting to forget how to drive again


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;535541 said:


> ya and people are starting to forget how to drive again


sounds like this is going to be a all ice event for us today and tonight travis


----------



## Clapper&Company

Whats the Temp there?

Still raining?


----------



## kashman

Clapper&Company;535502 said:


> Ok thanks!
> 
> Did they make the art work for you?


yes they put it all together for me


----------



## Clapper&Company

Got some pics of what they did


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;535542 said:


> sounds like this is going to be a all ice event for us today and tonight travis


i don't know, the winter storm warning says 2-4 of snow and a quater of an inch of ice


----------



## willofalltrades

Are we supposed to get snow on top of this? if so I'm screwed because the skid steer I plow with has crappy tires... lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL get some new tires LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

or go put salt down now so that all the ice melts before it snows!


----------



## kashman

next time im at the office ill look at my hard drive see if i still have it


----------



## Snow-Kid

Clapper&Company;535544 said:


> Whats the Temp there?
> 
> Still raining?


temp is 30 degrees and freezing rain and sleet everything is covered in ice


----------



## Clapper&Company

OK thanks!

I should be salting lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Snow-Kid;535557 said:


> temp is 30 degrees and freezing rain and sleet everything is covered in ice


Its 30 and rain here, every thing has ice on it but the roads are still wet!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;535557 said:


> temp is 30 degrees and freezing rain and sleet everything is covered in ice


the only thing that is good for is riding 4-wheelers That actually sounds like fun, might have to go out.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;535548 said:


> i don't know, the winter storm warning says 2-4 of snow and a quater of an inch of ice


i just looked on the weather channel website for delphos and they are saying freezing rain tonight with a few snow showers but said nothing about accumulation. I don't know get what we get i guess.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;535561 said:


> i just looked on the weather channel website for delphos and they are saying freezing rain tonight with a few snow showers but said nothing about accumulation. I don't know get what we get i guess.


http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...WX&textField1=40.8444&textField2=-84.3394&e=0


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;535565 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...WX&textField1=40.8444&textField2=-84.3394&e=0


didn't look on that site but if we got to plow we got to plow might go put some salt down so there is not all that ice laying under the snow.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;535570 said:


> didn't look on that site but if we got to plow we got to plow might go put some salt down so there is not all that ice laying under the snow.


you still have salt left..its really going to suck plowing if we do because my bro didn't put a mount on his new 4-wheeler yet so all we have is my 2-wheel drive, but you are only a phone call away if we get a lot.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;535573 said:


> you still have salt left..its really going to suck plowing if we do because my bro didn't put a mount on his new 4-wheeler yet so all we have is my 2-wheel drive, but you are only a phone call away if we get a lot.


he never got a mount on that thing what has he been doing. Yea using jims truck tonight and tomorrow if it snows


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;535576 said:


> he never got a mount on that thing what has he been doing. Yea using jims truck tonight and tomorrow if it snows


he doesn't want to screw it up over the summer so he said screw it, although if we had to we could take the mount off our my teachers 4-wheeler that we are putting the winch and mount on.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;535578 said:


> he doesn't want to screw it up over the summer so he said screw it, although if we had to we could take the mount off our my teachers 4-wheeler that we are putting the winch and mount on.


did he figure out the winch he was trying to put on friday night


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;535580 said:


> did he figure out the winch he was trying to put on friday night


yep, he has do it on the other one yet too so maybe he will have a wiring party again tonight since his school cancelled


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;535582 said:


> yep, he has do it on the other one yet too so maybe he will have a wiring party again tonight since his school cancelled


might come down and see what is going on going to have free pizza and mountain dew again


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;535585 said:


> might come down and see what is going on going to have free pizza and mountain dew again


i don't have any free pizza tonight but mountain dew yes, well i'm going to go out riding with the reds...so i'll probably see you around sometime, or you'll see us screwin around on your road


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;535586 said:


> i don't have any free pizza tonight but mountain dew yes, well i'm going to go out riding with the reds...so i'll probably see you around sometime, or you'll see us screwin around on your road


ok if you are out this way stop by and see my truck


----------



## born2farm

well its just a wet mess here on the roads with ice other places. cancelld my track practice and music concerts tonight so im just goin to lurk on the net


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;535632 said:


> well its just a wet mess here on the roads with ice other places. cancelld my track practice and music concerts tonight so im just goin to lurk on the net


brock isnt that whatu do anyway. opps thats what i do. but i guess its more like creeping


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;535638 said:


> brock isnt that whatu do anyway. opps thats what i do. but i guess its more like creeping


ya pretty much....i need to send flyers out soon


----------



## kc2006

People really don't know how to drive. It's not even freezing over out there and they're going 20mph in 35 and 45 zones. I just spent the past 5 hours dealing with fools while bidding places.


----------



## VBigFord20

Its a slick mess out there right now. All freezing rain coming down and making my wipers useless on my van. Ended up parking that and taking the truck so at least I had 4wd to get into some of theses totally smooth ice rink lots at work today.

When I asked people why nothing was salted, they said because Ron used it all.

hehe


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;535652 said:


> ya pretty much....i need to send flyers out soon


you and me both but around here people get mad if u go door to door and so i dno how i am gonna pull this off yet. i have about twice as much work as last year as it is now but its not enough.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin do postcards


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;535757 said:


> Kevin do postcards


post cards to whom how would that work


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;535765 said:


> post cards to whom how would that work


just target an area and send them postcards....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;535774 said:


> just target an area and send them postcards....


how do u get there adresses?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin write down the names of the roads, and look them up on whitepages.com


----------



## Mike S

whats up Ron?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nothing Mike you?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

this stuff is terrible, tried plowing 3 drives already and i can hardley do it, i cant imagine waiting untiill it is all done snowing to plow, resting a bit then going to head in town to do some drives. this *isn't* going to be an 'easy' money maker.


----------



## Clapper&Company

You got snow?

That much snow?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

mainly a crap load of sleet, which froze first, there is again a half inch that i can't scape off and probably only an inch on top but between it being really heavy and the ice on the pavement, i can hardly push it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dosent sound likw much fun


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

you can come up and help if you want, probably some cold ones in the fridge for you


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I would if it wasnt for having snow here too!

How far are you from Canton?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

had to look that one up, says about 170 miles or 2hrs and 50 mins...is that were your located?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im just south of Canton


----------



## KINNCO

Clapper&Company;535853 said:


> Im just south of Canton


me too!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

that would be a long drive in this weather, heading out at 8 to attempt at it again, looked on accuweather's website and they show an outragious amount of snow for us but everyone else is calling for an additional 2-4, what are they calling for for you ron?


----------



## Snow-Kid

hey travis was it nice out riding your 4 wheeler saw 4 wheeler tracks on my road must of been out doing donuts.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;535859 said:


> hey travis was it nice out riding your 4 wheeler saw 4 wheeler tracks on my road must of been out doing donuts.


i went down by your house but just turned around ealier, you plow any yet


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;535862 said:


> i went down by your house but just turned around ealier, you plow any yet


no went and got jims plow truck and just got home probably wait till it is over i don't know yet


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;535865 said:


> no went and got jims plow truck and just got home probably wait till it is over i don't know yet


i'm heading out now, have 3 in town to do and one is a condo in menke adition.


----------



## Clapper&Company

1-2 for us

Mike LOL south yea u are


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;535870 said:


> i'm heading out now, have 3 in town to do and one is a condo in menke adition.


i see be carefull out there it is pretty bad out


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

People must be 100% ********!!!!!! Going shopping still, tanning, etc in this crap. Roads are slicker than snot and there is almost 2 inches of slop poop mess out there. I cant even service my plaza due to retards that cant drive and wont get out of my way!!!!! I need a tank to run over their cars!!!!!!!!:realmad: Okay enough of my rant. This stuff really, really sucks and is heavier than all hell to push. I want to push it off before it turns to a solid sheet of ice and cant move it or melt it. This just plain old sucks my bum


----------



## Young Pup

Rain and only rain here. We finally have it 32 degrees. So who knows what to expect later on. Watch out for a storm this weekend, possibly could be a good one for the eastern parts of Ohio. As of right now we need the track to go at least 50 miles to the west for us in CMH to get a good amount.


----------



## Mike S

you guy and your snow! Ive got about 12" of water in my back yard! Thought about launching the wave runner!


----------



## f250man

Yea its 26 degrees here and rain turning everything to ice about 2" of **** and ice here. Don't think there is alot we can do about it right now. Salt wont work and plowing wont either. So I hope we get some snow to help keep it from freezing solid.


----------



## RhinoL&L

snow-kid did you check out the link i posted here?

JP- yeah this sucks but iwould rather have this than a bunch of ice. oh well


----------



## Mike S

Shawn ready for more rain!


----------



## f250man

Shawn that isnt a bad price for those switches I wonder how much more for the brake controller.


----------



## clark lawn

its still 35 and rain here and suppossed to stay right arund 35 all night long then a few snow showers in the am (7-9) then warm up again.


----------



## Mike S

clark lawn;535941 said:


> its still 35 and rain here and suppossed to stay right arund 35 all night long then a few snow showers in the am (7-9) then warm up again.


This is just down right no good!


----------



## WALKERS

Clap and Kevin try www.address.com. This is a good site for getting address of certain streets.:waving:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

just getting in from plowing in town, hardly any retards out now, much be too bad for them to be out. eatin my '4th meal' and then off to bed to plow in the mornin but our school has delayed already so i'm not going to have to get up too early!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I just got in from pushing some of that poop. Holy crap that stuff is heavy and does not want to stack at all. Had to do the little half swipes, that takes a while. At least when I salt in the am, I wont have to worry about it melting that crap. Im gonna hit the hay here in a few and get ready to go again later. They are saying 1-2 or so overnight, we will see


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh thanks for the link!


Tom sounds like fun LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Everything is wet here !

Calling for all this Ice and all we have is wet WTF!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just Checked the weather

31 and snow/sleet there saying 1-2" today for us.

Just checked ODOT.... They show the roads starting to frezz up/ snow cover I'm going to head out and troble shoot try to make some payuppayup


----------



## RhinoL&L

just got back in from salting! woke up to a little suprise this am. had to go out and load salt and put the spreader on but got it done!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I talked to mike a hour or so ago, there plowing

Im headed out now!


----------



## RhinoL&L

mike, you plowed today? man wish i had enought to plow here, most i had was about an inch on one lot others just had a coating that was starting to freeze.

steve i think the brake controller is around 400, i wanted to get that too but didnt want to spend the money, i think the one that is in there already will be ok, but that one looks nicer!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Shwan

Yep Mike plows at 1" so hes been at it for a wile


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

just geting in now, been out since 8. Was a pain to plow but got it done. 

Did everone get to plow today?


----------



## Young Pup

Like Shawn nice little surprise, called for a coating to few flurries we sure did get a lot snow. Woke up at 1:40 and looked out. Had a coating, set the alarm for 4:30 and was like oh crap. Loaded salt, put the spreader on and was in busy. I like surprises like this. 


Now for the weekend fellas, be ready. It looks like it is going to happen at this point. Trying to get as much info as I can so I can get it to you guys.

Might be making a salt run somewherein Ohio on Thursday too.


----------



## fordmstng66

Just got in all i have left is family and friends drives. Bad day the starter went out, and my exhaust hanger broke.


----------



## Snow-Kid

hey all got to plow everything today some accounts had only 1 inch sleet and ice under that and some had close to 7 inches of snow on them so all in all a good day. Travis did you get every thing plowed? Was sure a heavy snow


----------



## clark lawn

all i did was put a little salt down. we barley had a coating of snow but everything was iced over from all the rain overnight.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;536370 said:


> hey all got to plow everything today some accounts had only 1 inch sleet and ice under that and some had close to 7 inches of snow on them so all in all a good day. Travis did you get every thing plowed? Was sure a heavy snow


sure did but my left sholder is going to be killing me for the next few days from liftting the blade up with all the wet snow stuck to it. The worst part was trying to plow it without the blade tripping every 5 feet. Where did you plow that had 7"???


----------



## kashman

well that suck the big one .............................. I didnt see my plow guides all day the blade was lay ed over all day it was HEAVY. Had 13 flag downs that i stopped for 100.a pop so i made a good buck 2 day still sucked the big one


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;536407 said:


> well that suck the big one .............................. I didnt see my plow guides all day the blade was lay ed over all day it was HEAVY. Had 13 flag downs that i stopped for 100.a pop so i made a good buck 2 day still sucked the big one


Kash, started plowing last night at 8 or so till 2 am. took an hour and half nap and went back out and got two runs in. that was alot of sleet and the snow just came down good through the night.plowed layed down all day long..


----------



## FFD133

anyone have any bulk salt or know of anyone selling close to Cincy or Dayton? We are looking to get 2 truck loads (40-50 tons, maybe more). Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Scott


----------



## WALKERS

Scott,
I know of a couple I will check for the numbers and info. Do you have the trucking abilities?
I dont know if they have that much thou.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Clark, same thing here LOL


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;536423 said:


> Scott,
> I know of a couple I will check for the numbers and info. Do you have the trucking abilities?
> I dont know if they have that much thou.


Josh is bagged salt still availiable down there? I need to run an errand will be back in a bit.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## WALKERS

Pup 
I will check for you.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;536434 said:


> Pup
> I will check for you.


Cool thanks, I am going to call over to dayton in a few minutes myself.

JP


----------



## FFD133

WALKERS;536423 said:


> Scott,
> I know of a couple I will check for the numbers and info. Do you have the trucking abilities?
> I dont know if they have that much thou.


if they have it and depending on price, we could get the trucks.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;536392 said:


> sure did but my left sholder is going to be killing me for the next few days from liftting the blade up with all the wet snow stuck to it. The worst part was trying to plow it without the blade tripping every 5 feet. Where did you plow that had 7"???


plowed a drive close to ottoville and they had all snow no ice.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;536434 said:


> Pup
> I will check for you.


I sent you a pm. I am not home right now. I will be in a few minutes though.

JP


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

only issue i had today was this morning couldnt get the doors open and then i couldnt get the ice of my mirrors that was it. all in all ok day maybe 2inchs nothing to bad not really that much ice either.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kash, I hear you on the plow laying flat half the time. Kinda sucked But got it done either way. 

So whats the poop for friday's fun?? Some are saying some good heavy snow, we shall see though.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;536529 said:


> Kash, I hear you on the plow laying flat half the time. Kinda sucked But got it done either way.
> 
> So whats the poop for friday's fun?? Some are saying some good heavy snow, we shall see though.


i like not seeing the weather and waking up to a couple inchs. makes it nicer when u dont feel let down by the weather man


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah im not sure what the deal is for this weekend... hope we get it good! LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;536535 said:


> yeah im not sure what the deal is for this weekend... hope we get it good! LOL


i guess i could use that money i need a new walk behind but i am running out of cds in the truck i just made one for today


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;536535 said:


> yeah im not sure what the deal is for this weekend... hope we get it good! LOL


You know what the deal is.Snow and more snow. Did you find out how much salt he has? Call me when you do. I am outta here.


----------



## Snow-Kid

hey rhino thanks for that link for the switches. See my truck has the ford brake controler then a little cubby hole next to it were the switches should go i may see if i can get some measurments of the switches.


----------



## VBigFord20

Man o man that sucked today. I had to go back to a few places because I did the lot and then the nice city came and piled that heavy stuff on the aprons. I hear you all on the plow laying flat, it sucked. 

Plus half my garage ceiling caved in at some point last night. Luckally no major damage to the cars, just some scratches. Insurance is suppose to come by tommarow to look at it and the cars.

I hear it is going to be in the 40s tommarow. I hope thats true so all that heavy, wet, icy crap gets off the lots and some nice soft stuff accumulates.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;536600 said:


> Man o man that sucked today. I had to go back to a few places because I did the lot and then the nice city came and piled that heavy stuff on the aprons. I hear you all on the plow laying flat, it sucked.
> 
> Plus half my garage ceiling caved in at some point last night. Luckally no major damage to the cars, just some scratches. Insurance is suppose to come by tommarow to look at it and the cars.
> 
> I hear it is going to be in the 40s tommarow. I hope thats true so all that heavy, wet, icy crap gets off the lots and some nice soft stuff accumulates.


it breaks nowwwwww id of been mad. we had all the snow befor and it breaks now. thats just freakin dandy. hopefully ur insurance company wont screw u around to much


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

So whats this storm that everyone is talking about for friday??


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;536414 said:


> Kash, started plowing last night at 8 or so till 2 am. took an hour and half nap and went back out and got two runs in. that was alot of sleet and the snow just came down good through the night.plowed layed down all day long..


did you see all the trees down seemed every drive i looked car stuck or a tree was down.
My guy thought we had hydraulics 2 day with all the truck hop


----------



## RhinoL&L

snow-kid im not completely sure but i think they are designed to fit perfectly with the factory brake controller. you should be able to have the switches on the lef and the brake controller on the right. both together in the opening. the only reason i have a little cubby now is because i dont have the factory brake controller. it sounds like you have the cubby on the left and the controller on the right. not sure but i just feel like i have seen pictures of some with the whole thing taken up perfectly with the switches on the left and controller on the right. 

well they are SAYING we might see a decent storm dowm here for us, but ill believe it when i see it LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

I heard 16" for you guys down there


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

16 inches??


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;536672 said:


> well they are SAYING we might see a decent storm dowm here for us, but ill believe it when i see it LOL


Just don't blink or you might miss it.

Ron who in the heck said 16 inches for down here? Are you trying to get Shawn's panties in an up roar. lol


----------



## WALKERS

Hey weather GURU what are they saying for us down here.


----------



## toby4492

Walkers,

Temporary Highjack

Did you receive the catalog?

Highjack over


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;536706 said:


> Hey weather GURU what are they saying for us down here.


As of right now Rich A on Skyeye has you guys 4 to 8 on Friday then 1 to 2 on Saturday that would be inches. But also mentioned that Friday night might have more snow too. Just watched the Rush, weather e-mail will be out after Noon tommorrow. I hope I am down and back by then. I will be making that call first thing in the am Josh. Thanks for the number.

JP


----------



## WALKERS

Toby, 
Yes thank you very much lots of good info results in alot of questions as well. We need to talk sometime or give me someone down here which ever. Thanks again.:waving:
JP
Call me in the am I might meet you down there. :salute:


----------



## Young Pup

Below is from Skyeye I am not sure who is Dt is

For those of you who know (or have read) other weather folks outside of this forum... Here is DT's 1st Call Map:

http://wxrisk.com/march8.jpg


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;536718 said:


> Toby,
> Yes thank you very much lots of good info results in alot of questions as well. We need to talk sometime or give me someone down here which ever. Thanks again.:waving:
> JP
> Call me in the am I might meet you down there. :salute:


Sounds good Josh.

JP


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im out I cant read


----------



## WALKERS

Short version you are most likely going to get snow.


----------



## Young Pup

More from skyeye: Can't tell from it but it looks like we are on the Edge Shawn. I will ask over there. Click on the maps and it will zoom in.

Finally, the snow map from the NAM... 8-10" for Hamilton Co.

http://raleighwx.easternuswx.com/models/na...msnow_MW066.gif


----------



## WALKERS

The link didn't work.


----------



## Clapper&Company

8-10 thats omost 16


----------



## Young Pup

http://raleighwx.easternuswx.com/models/nam/00znamsnow_MW066.gif

Lets try this link. Look at the legend on the left for the numbers

Sorry guys.


----------



## WALKERS

Thanks it worked.


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;536728 said:


> More from skyeye: Can't tell from it but it looks like we are on the Edge Shawn. I will ask over there. Click on the maps and it will zoom in.
> 
> Finally, the snow map from the NAM... 8-10" for Hamilton Co.
> 
> http://raleighwx.easternuswx.com/models/na...msnow_MW066.gif


Shawn I looked closer at the map and my best guest it looks like we are in the 9 inch range. Still waiting on a answer from over there.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;536748 said:


> Shawn I looked closer at the map and my best guest it looks like we are in the 9 inch range. Still waiting on a answer from over there.


ok jp! that sounds great to me, give me a call or something tomorrow, or i will call you after school.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning Guys 


Steve is still out of power, well over 24hrs for him now Poor Guy lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL we have power here. Went and cleaned up the plaza today and pushed some of the piles back to make room for tomorrow and saturday's mess. That will be nice to push some snow instead of all that heavy crap. I dont know where we are as far as accumulation, I heard the 12 inch range or so up here. And of course we will prolly get some lake effect to trail behind this stormpayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds like a good time Tom 


I got to fule up and load salt and Im ready to roll!

Going to work on some green stuff too


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I have to gas my hog up too, lol. Not much doing with green today with snow on the ground again. Oh well there is always next week


----------



## dmontgomery

looks like 6-12" possible for us here in the southern area


----------



## Clapper&Company

What? The lawnguy can't do green today????????


----------



## fordmstng66

Well put a new starter in my truck, no need to hit the starter with a hammer before starting now, and rehung the exhaust last night. I am all ready for anything this weekend. I hope.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

our 96 u have to shake around to get it to turn over its got a bad ground somewhere i guess. and the key has to be in a certain way. it only dose it to him i climb in turn the key and it turns right over. other then that we should be ready i gotta fill up thou. did get to take my truck to progressive on wensday i was busy. so sometime next week good call and make an appt again.


----------



## Clapper&Company

ITs a ford to start off Kevin


----------



## WALKERS

Don't go there thats not nice


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL,

Sorry Josh


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;536965 said:


> Don't go there thats not nice


Called down there at 8 am exactly and asked if I could get two skids. Puts me on hold, come back and said we just sold out. lol Back to bellfontaine this afternoon. All they have is 40#'s but better than nothing.

This morning has flown by. I need to go out and reload my tool boxes, extra parts, extra windshield fluid. So I will be back in a few or later on today. I will check skyeye and give an update from there too.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL sounds like a busy day JP


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;537017 said:


> LOL sounds like a busy day JP


Ron, I feel like I have worked 12 hours already and it only have been about 4. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Guess it is time to go to Bellfontaine.Just got the call, so I will be back later.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Calling for 6-10 up here. As long as it isn't wet and heavy crap then it will be another good payup


----------



## Snow-Kid

hey travis that heavy stuff would be good to push with that 4 wheeler see what it can really do.wesport


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;537156 said:


> hey travis that heavy stuff would be good to push with that 4 wheeler see what it can really do.wesport


no , i can tell you already that it would suck


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;537158 said:


> no , i can tell you already that it would suck


haha yea it probably would. So we are going to get some snow?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;537161 said:


> haha yea it probably would. So we are going to get some snow?


they say its going to depend on the track but as of now yes and i could use the extra payup Went and set up a business checking the other week and got the checks today and they are misprinted so that really made me mad.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;537166 said:


> they say its going to depend on the track but as of now yes and i could use the extra payup Went and set up a business checking the other week and got the checks today and they are misprinted so that really made me mad.


that sucks haha so did you find any more accounts to mow


----------



## Clapper&Company

Whats wrong with wet snow? its good money too


----------



## JD Dave

Clapper&Company;537169 said:


> Whats wrong with wet snow? its good money too


I like it wet.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;537167 said:


> that sucks haha so did you find any more accounts to mow


as of now no but its still early


----------



## Clapper&Company

ME too, we charge x2 for wet snow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;537169 said:


> Whats wrong with wet snow? its good money too


not when your doing it with a 4-wheeler


----------



## Clapper&Company

True true, need a 6 wheeler  lol


----------



## Snow-Kid

if you charge x2 for wet snow i am coming up there to start plowing. I have hard enough time getting people to pay me now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;537180 said:


> True true, need a 6 wheeler  lol


no i need a 4 wheel drive or maybe i need a truck to put a plow on


----------



## Clapper&Company

This is how we charge:

Base Price XXXX Per Plow
Price x 1.5 -2 for wet depending on how much snow there is.
Price x2 for anything over 6"

Any Extrem snow falls, and/or Blizzards will be charge by the Hour.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

and how much would you get to plow per hour


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;537182 said:


> no i need a 4 wheel drive or maybe i need a truck to put a plow on


you need to put a plow on that red chevy


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;537188 said:


> you need to put a plow on that red chevy


parents won't let me even when i do buy it...i'll be lucky to talk my dad into putting a better exhaust on it


----------



## Snow-Kid

Clapper&Company;537184 said:


> This is how we charge:
> 
> Base Price XXXX Per Plow
> Price x 1.5 -2 for wet depending on how much snow there is.
> Price x2 for anything over 6"
> 
> Any Extrem snow falls, and/or Blizzards will be charge by the Hour.


I charge just like that except for the wet snow might have to think about that next year


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep, the wets not in our contract, but we invoice it that way and no one ever says anything, most understand.,


Then Salt, we have some thats charge per 100lbs 
or
Per Vist for salt- we got a caluse about that too, regarding the amout used


----------



## Snow-Kid

I hope next year a get a few places that want salt. The few commercials i have this year say they don't have the money for that so i make them sign a waiver if anybody falls not my fault.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;537189 said:


> parents won't let me even when i do buy it...i'll be lucky to talk my dad into putting a better exhaust on it


haha you must want to be like the red head twins they have a exhaust on there truck to don't they. I just ordered a lift kit for my truck and have a order in on a 4 inch straight piped exhaust with 6 inch tip.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;537196 said:


> haha you must want to be like the red head twins they have a exhaust on there truck to don't they. I just ordered a lift kit for my truck and have a order in on a 4 inch straight piped exhaust with 6 inch tip.


my dad doesn't like theirs though ...sounds too fake lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

How many accounts do u have?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;537201 said:


> How many accounts do u have?


all of them


----------



## Clapper&Company

all of the town? no u dont


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

you asking me or brent


----------



## Clapper&Company

Brent lol

but u can tell too


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;537207 said:


> Brent lol
> 
> but u can tell too


i thought you were asking him.

but i do 10 but 2 of them don't pay me because they do alot for us, i actually plow a lane too that i don't have to do but just for the he!! of it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

not bad!

I got stuff i plow just to plow LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brent, If it snows tomorrow i will have to thank you for trading your truck in you might just have to take the mount off all next winter too!


----------



## Snow-Kid

I have 17 accounts mixed between commercial and residential and then when i am done with mine i help my buddy do his bigger church lots.


----------



## Clapper&Company

sounds like fun


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

looks like i'm going to put the blade back on and go out and 'attempt' to move some snow back from the edges of drives for all this snow coming tomorrow


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;537215 said:


> Brent, If it snows tomorrow i will have to thank you for trading your truck in you might just have to take the mount off all next winter too!


hopefully it is installed today so i can pick it up tonight and get ready. They got me in a day early because they new i needed it so we will see how much stuff i have to redo and if it works. Hopefully it works and don't have to redo anything


----------



## fordmstng66

Clapper&Company;537169 said:


> Whats wrong with wet snow? its good money too


I get payed by the hour, when the snow is wet it takes longer.....payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

fordmstng66;537231 said:


> I get payed by the hour, when the snow is wet it takes longer.....payup


That works too LOL


----------



## fordmstng66

I have been plowing for the same guy for 8 years now. I went from 13 accounts down to 6 this year, and on weekends, or when i call in from work, i am back up for tired guys, or broken down trucks. Calling off work yesterday worked out well for me.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;537200 said:


> my dad doesn't like theirs though ...sounds too fake lol


i ran a cherry bomb on my blue ranger bunch of extra power would of helpd gas if i would of kept my foot away from the floor. o well i didnt care it was fun to drive. this truck i have a flow 40 sounds ok not as loud as id like but good power and solid tone and i can push pretty much anything so not to bad.


----------



## Clapper&Company

So ur more of a fill in now?


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;537244 said:


> i ran a cherry bomb on my blue ranger bunch of extra power would of helpd gas if i would of kept my foot away from the floor. o well i didnt care it was fun to drive. this truck i have a flow 40 sounds ok not as loud as id like but good power and solid tone and i can push pretty much anything so not to bad.


have to love those flowmasters, great sound especially on 5.0 mustangs


----------



## fordmstng66

I still have a route when it snows. I just took less work due to the fact i work in Hudson (45 minutes away).


----------



## Steep&DEEP

:waving:Hello everyone been busy as he!!  and haven't been able to get on. I got out and pushed back today and just finished so did they now cancell the snow for us LOL  If not what are they talking accumulation wise payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

There saying 10" ish for us


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;537246 said:


> have to love those flowmasters, great sound especially on 5.0 mustangs


there the cats butt when u dont have converters


----------



## Young Pup

From skyeye weather e-mail: Snowfall map on the bottom. Copy and paste the link in your browser. I am outta here again but thought you all would like a looksy.

Wild World of Weather Update
Winter Storm Update from Rich Apuzzo

Heavy Snow Likely

I want to start by welcoming the dozens of new subscribers from all over the Tri-State! You are the best, and I am so happy you signed up for the email. Make sure you forward this to other friends who may not know what I am doing these days…and they can sign-up for the emails here: http://www.mailermailer.com/x?oid=33255L In addition, I am
starting a new severe weather alert service that will go out to thousands of people anytime there is severe weather…and it's something no one else offers in the Midwest. It will be free to anyone who signs up, so I am looking for a forward-thinking company to sponsor the updates. You will get your name / brand and message directly out to thousands of people each week.

Okay, onto the monster storm coming our way. The morning models are in and we have a significant storm on the way…probably the largest snowstorm of the season for the Tri-State! While there is still some time to watch this storm, and one more model run before it hits, now is the time to take action and to be prepared.

Snow will develop by daybreak tomorrow, with the snow increasing in coverage and intensity during the morning hours. Not everyone will get snow, however, and I expect areas to the east of Cincinnati to get rain, freezing rain or a rain/snow mix during the morning hours, but it will not last before changing to all snow. There are some model differences on the timing of the change and how much of a mix there will be, but for now, I am expecting some mixed precipitation in Brown, Adams, Highland, Bracken, Mason and Lewis Counties, changing to all snow in those areas by afternoon. I must add here that it is possible for there to be more snow than rain to the east, so don't relax thinking that you won't have much snow. In fact, areas just east of Cincinnati may get the HEAVIEST snow from this storm.

Light to moderate snow will continue across the area through Friday afternoon and early evening, with 2 to 5 inches across the Tri-State by evening (I have a map showing the snow totals linked at the bottom of this email). That may not sound like much, but this storm will be unique in another way because it will be a two-part system with the worst coming Friday night and early Saturday. Snow will increase Friday night and become heavy at times, especially from Cincinnati to Columbus and eastward (along and east of I71). During that time, another 3 to 8 inches is possible, with storm totals from 5 to 10 inches across the Tri-State area. Most will not see 10 inches, but everyone will get 4 or 5 inches, and isolated locations may get nearly a foot of snow! I will have the latest on the Weather Rush tonight at 7 PM...when the storm will be less than 12 hours away!

Remember that you can get my latest detailed forecast in the nation's first and only "live", nightly, internet weathercast called the Weather Rush. Just point your computer browser to www.weatherrush.com every Monday through Friday. And you can show your weather pride with t-shirts, golf shirts, coffee mugs and more by getting your own Skyeye Weather Gear at: http://www.cafepress.com/05132003122107

My snowfall forecast map:

http://www.skyeyeweather.com/Gx/TSS.png


----------



## Steep&DEEP

Last i heard was 6 to 10 here but subject to change due to track and how much gulf moisture it taps into.... the way weather models have been trending west could be good for me


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

snow what snow i look south i see sun. until i see snow i am just gonna pretend i am on beach getting my tan on. then when it snows ill be getting my plow on. then when it stops ill be getting my snore on.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

steep&deep where is nw ohio are you?


----------



## Chevy03dump

*Winter Storm*

Channel 19 news just said 1 - 2 feet of snow for storm total fri-sat.


----------



## VBigFord20

Chevy03dump;537288 said:


> Channel 19 news just said 1 - 2 feet of snow for storm total fri-sat.


Yeah, well thats about a foot more then every other station and site has said. I am expecting about a foot over the 2 day period.

What sucks is I have a noon flight on Sat. to leave town. Now it will most likely be delayed which is fine, more time to plow, but I still got to pay for my room, even if I don't make it out until Sunday. Will be home real early on Tuesday.

Already called my friend who also plows and told him to be on stand by encase it gets worse after I am gone.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Gary is that for our area?

I heard 8-10"


----------



## WALKERS

My local weather guy channel 12 says 4 to 8 inches by Sat evening. Snow will start in the morning the heavy snow will start Friday night. Salt is all gone down here for bags. Found bulk salt thou. Good luck guys be safe. :salute:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I heard 8-12 or more/less for us up here. Wont know till it gets here though. We are supposed to get some pretty high winds and I heard the "B" word getting tossed around like a cheap hooker I signed a lot today due to their plowguy dont servicing when needed and sometimes not at all. Decent sized lot too, and they want to talk about landscaping, etc payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom what was the lot??

Tell us about it please


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;537324 said:


> My local weather guy channel 12 says 4 to 8 inches by Sat evening. Snow will start in the morning the heavy snow will start Friday night. Salt is all gone down here for bags. Found bulk salt thou. Good luck guys be safe. :salute:





Young Pup;537011 said:


> Called down there at 8 am exactly and asked if I could get two skids. Puts me on hold, come back and said we just sold out. lol Back to bellfontaine this afternoon. All they have is 40#'s but better than nothing.
> 
> This morning has flown by. I need to go out and reload my tool boxes, extra parts, extra windshield fluid. So I will be back in a few or later on today. I will check skyeye and give an update from there too.


Hey Josh did you see this. Man they must have had people waiting in line when they showed up. lol

Thanks again for the number.

JP


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is a factory in Eastlake that does wiring/circut boards and that crap. One of the guys that works there referred me to the owner. It will take about 45min-hour to do. Got a few little islands in the middle of the big lot as well. That will be fun, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

In just made a Weather Thread guys


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;537337 said:


> In just made a Weather Thread guys


You can't do that. I am the Chief Meterologist on this website. roflmao.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;537340 said:


> You can't do that. I am the Chief Meterologist on this website. roflmao.


JP look at my 1st post LOL


----------



## Chevy03dump

Clapper&Company;537318 said:


> Gary is that for our area?
> 
> I heard 8-10"


I believe it is for area north of Canton. Channel 19 is saying between 12 - 24 inches. Channel 8 is saying between 7 - 14+ inches. Channel 3is calling for 8 - 15+ inches. This is by sat evening. Sat is to bring blowing & drifting as well as the snow. Could be interesting.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, it sounds that way, Gary i made a weather thread too if u want a join us


----------



## WALKERS

Jp 
Yes I did sorry about that. My laptop is almost dead have to charge it I will hop back on later after dinner.


----------



## RhinoL&L

wheres everyone at? LOL i hope we get hammered on this one! im doing my snow dance! you guys better bre doing yours too!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just got back in form doing my dance its cold out there in the speedo


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;537454 said:


> Just got back in form doing my dance its cold out there in the speedo


haha not geting a good picture of that one! LOL

hope we get enough so i can make some big piles! haha lol:bluebounc


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

too much information right there ron!

6-12 here now, someone even said possibly over 12 but the drifting is going to be my problem unless i go and plow every two inches


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;537454 said:


> Just got back in form doing my dance its cold out there in the speedo


Oh man here comes my dinner again. Skyeye is slow right now waiting on this model run.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Your Welcome guys


----------



## born2farm

man i didnt need that picture in my head


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha so now all you guys are over here from lawnsite lol, i was wondering where everyone was.


----------



## born2farm

im both places jsut cuz im good like that


----------



## RhinoL&L

born2farm;537496 said:


> im both places jsut cuz im good like that


haha you must be good with computers LOL.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Quote:
Originally Posted by born2farm 
im both places jsut cuz im good like that 


LOL 

Thats not what the girls are saying


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;537471 said:


> haha not geting a good picture of that one! LOL
> 
> hope we get enough so i can make some big piles! haha lol:bluebounc





Clapper&Company;537509 said:


> LOL
> 
> Thats not what the girls are saying


what girls???


----------



## RhinoL&L

Clapper&Company;537509 said:


> LOL
> 
> Thats not what the girls are saying


what? not sure what your talking about ron... hope your not talking about your earlier post! LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Clapper&Company;537509 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by born2farm
> im both places jsut cuz im good like that
> 
> LOL
> 
> Thats not what the girls are saying


Whats so hard about that?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;537513 said:


> Whats to hard about that?


how old are you lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Elwer Lawn Care;537526 said:


> how old are you lol


Older then you

y?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;537533 said:


> Older then you
> 
> y?


no offense but seems like you have a mind of a 16 year old, but that could be a good thing


----------



## RhinoL&L

ok guys im out to go watch some tv. talk to you guys later! keep doing the dnace! lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Elwer Lawn Care;537535 said:


> no offense but seems like you have a mind of a 16 year old, but that could be a good thing


Well Kid from NW Ohio LOL

You dont know me very well, If you knew me like Tom or steve dose you would know, That I can be goofy and funny as hell !!! But when it come down to Biz. Im the first one there, and I am also very full of info.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Night Shawn be safe out there and hope to push


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;537543 said:


> Well Kid from NW Ohio LOL
> 
> You dont know me very well, If you knew me like Tom or steve dose you would know, That I can be goofy and funny as hell !!! But when it come down to Biz. Im the first one there, and I am also very full of info.


don't take that the wrong way, everyone one still has some of their teen lives in them yet, i can tell that when it becomes a serious topic you have very good information, which is very appreciative, too bad that only maybe half of the ppl on here are like this!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;537537 said:


> ok guys im out to go watch some tv. talk to you guys later! keep doing the dnace! lol


you whimp. I won't be long after you though. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

I am not taking it the wrong way lol!!!


JP im about there too lol


----------



## Young Pup

I am just waiting to see some other maps. 


JP


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

didn't want you to get po'ed about it and take all 'me snow


----------



## Clapper&Company

I takes alot to "P" me off LOL

Im still going to take ur snow  LOLm j/k


----------



## born2farm

man u old guys go to bed to early..lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;537574 said:


> I takes alot to "P" me off LOL
> 
> Im still going to take ur snow  LOLm j/k


i just take all your salt!


----------



## born2farm

then ill just come steal ur quad


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;537579 said:


> then ill just come steal ur quad


which one? we do have 4 in our building at this present time, and 2 have no more than 35 miles combined


----------



## born2farm

the biggest one with the plow... lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;537584 said:


> the biggest one with the plow... lol


than that would be my 2-wheel drive one!! my bro's new one just has a winch and the other new one is my teachers and it has a winch and mount but not all hooked up but no blade because it is getting powdercoated


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;537587 said:


> than that would be my 2-wheel drive one!! my bro's new one just has a winch and the other new one is my teachers and it has a winch and mount but not all hooked up but no blade because it is getting powdercoated


darn guess i can wait then..lol...u all ready to plow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;537588 said:


> darn guess i can wait then..lol...u all ready to plow


ya and no, no because i need to put a new brake cable on tomorrow but the plow is ready, had to change the I bolts that hold the trip springs because they bent pretty good the other day. but i'm ready topayup


----------



## born2farm

ya i got my plow ready. it looks though that it will snow during school and not early enough to cancell o well looks like i will be plowin tommorrow nite.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;537595 said:


> ya i got my plow ready. it looks though that it will snow during school and not early enough to cancell o well looks like i will be plowin tommorrow nite.


i get out at 1:30 so i'll get an early start


----------



## born2farm

ya its 3:00 for me then if i go to track conditioning it will be 5....but that will give me some good accum to plow


----------



## WALKERS

I am older than all of you so there. LOL What is going on felas. Everyone ready for the next two days?


----------



## born2farm

well i guess im ready...but im off to bed right now so ttyl


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

when this storm is over, i'm going to be tired, i'm still trying to catch a few extra hours of sleep from being out plowing wednesday, is time change this weekend?


----------



## WALKERS

Elwer yes it is on Sat. You young felas going to bed. LOL. You guys be careful out there.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

if i get my sleep now, then i would have no excuse for being tired in school


----------



## f250man

Clapper&Company;536884 said:


> Morning Guys
> 
> Steve is still out of power, well over 24hrs for him now Poor Guy lol


Well guys got my power back a few hours ago and the net just came back up so I wanted to check in. Well 10 pages later Im here. Well the last storm was really bad here about a 1/2 of Ice cover on everything and then snow we went out at 12 am Wednesday and plowed till 8 am. And went back out at 1pm and stayed out till 8pm. In between plowing I had to wire up a generator to power my house for 2 days. I hope I dont have to use it after this storm. It took me 45 min to get the ice off the truck with it running and still didnt get it all off. It was still falling off at 8 pm while plowing. I took some pics I will get some more of the next storm and load them up. payup payup


----------



## WALKERS

Steve
Glad you are up and running yes you have another good storm coming your way. So make sure all that ice is melted off. LOL Becareful out there.


----------



## Mike S

I know no one is up but just got my truck put back together! Im 100% for the big one! Missed a few pages I see! Oh well catch up later and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

steve this time of year u just wire it up for the furnace and throw all ur food out in the snow. dont wanna waste food it cost to much.


----------



## f250man

Thanks Josh. Mike glad to hear you are good to go. What was wrong with the truck? Kevin I wired the house to the 220 side of the generator and then put it to the 220 breaker in the panel and had power to the fridge and freezer and furnice and we used a few lights and had to watch movies but we are good to go now. My 2 neighbors use some power for there sump pumps so we all didnt have to worry about water in the basements. It did suck we just bought a **** load of food the other day and we almost lost it. I think it would have been cheaper to have let the food go though then rent the generator.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike I'm happy to hear that your trucks back up and running!

Steve, Glad your back up and running !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kevin, If you got a big enougth Generator you can run every thing


----------



## f250man

Yea Ron Im up and running for now they were saying if we didnt get power before this storm hit we would not have got it for a while. They have Astabula under a state of emergency right now I guess over 60,000 people still with out power. It seems to have gotten worse the farther east you go.


----------



## RhinoL&L

gald to hear you are running again steve!

mike good thing you got your truck fixed.... sounds like we have a pretty nice storm coming in!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn you ready for the snow ???


I'm about as ready as i will be lol


----------



## f250man

Thanks Shawn It sould be a good one up here. It depends on who you listen to but they say between 1-2' before its over here. payup payup


----------



## f250man

The schools are still closed here since they had no power and had to trow all there food and supplys out.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Today: A chance of snow before 11am, then periods of snow possibly mixed with freezing rain and sleet. High near 33. North wind between 10 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow and sleet accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Tonight: Periods of snow possibly mixed with freezing rain and sleet. Low around 24. North wind between 16 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Saturday: Periods of snow. Widespread blowing snow. High near 27. North wind between 15 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 


Is what there saying here, The blowing snow will be fun


----------



## f250man

heres what NWS says I got coming.

Today: Periods of snow, mainly after 11am. High near 33. North wind between 11 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Tonight: Periods of snow with widespread blowing snow. Low around 25. Blustery, with a north wind between 17 and 22 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Saturday: Periods of snow with widespread blowing snow. High near 30. Blustery, with a north wind around 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 

Saturday Night: Periods of snow with widespread blowing snow, mainly before 1am. Low around 17. Blustery, with a west wind between 18 and 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks like a busy week end!


The only good thing is some stuff opens late on the week ends and stuff


----------



## f250man

Yes that will sure help us out alot there Ron.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yes, the only bad thing is I willnt get to baby sit the Dr office as much LOL

But I think there going to need any break they can get


----------



## RhinoL&L

im ready ron!:waving: now if only i had some more work!!!!!!:bluebounc:waving::bluebounc

i hate sitting around watching the snow fall. i definetly need some more work!!!

off to school. hope we get pounded good!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn, Im sure if you get this snow!

Im sure your going to have alot of call ins lol


----------



## f250man

Im sure we all will have more work then we can handle if this storm hits like they say it will.


----------



## f250man

I finally hit the 1000 mark WOOT.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep I agree


The price to have drives plow just went up today LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Congrads Steve, your omost on your way to be like me


----------



## f250man

That is a scary thought there Ron.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yes it is 

Not a Scary as you know who


----------



## born2farm

well fellers off to school. looks like it is all gonna fall while im there then around dinner time. time will tell


----------



## Clapper&Company

Brock, 

It looks like its going to start and not stop for a wile

Got a love it lol


----------



## born2farm

ya so that means ill wait ill all 17in are on teh ground and plow satuday and sunday...lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well I'm going to go fule up the truck!

and stop at the greasy spoon, and see what the old guys have to say 

See you guys after wile


----------



## Clapper&Company

Brock, LOL

Why.... Your leaving money on the table then


----------



## f250man

Later guys and Brock hope you can push all that snow if you wait till sunday.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

screw pushing over a foot at once and see i have baby GEN so we only get the real important thing heat. my cabin in PA has no electric at all i can go weeks with out it. my hearing gets alot better when the power goes out thou. i get real sound sensitive


----------



## kc2006

Whats up guys? Looks like we're in for some money!

Talk about being isolated, my phone broke yesterday and had to drop it off at sprint. Didn't have it all yesterday so I just spent the whole day in the garage working on stuff. Good thing I have insurance on the turd lol. I gotta get a new one come spring.

I'm off to finish bidding some banks, gotta finish them before theres too much snow to see anything!


----------



## FFD133

anyone near Cincy needing help today give us a shout.


----------



## Plow Dude

I kinda feel bad for you guys. This storm is just missing the Detroit area. We may still get a couple inches, but not the 10 inches there were predicting a couple days ago. We just got 8 inches on Wednesday. Good luck!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just talked to Clap, He said it has been snowing there for a half hour and he went out to start salting. Just started to snow here on the west side. Everyone have a safe day out there..:salute:


----------



## Easy

It started to snow here in Chardon about 9-9:30 this morning. Looks like we will have another pile to plow.
Don


----------



## f250man

Yea Aaron it started here at 9:30 and it is really starting to stick and accumulate. I talked to Ron a few time already. Go figure Ron on the phone.


----------



## kc2006

Metzinger, I sent you a pm about some work. Get back to me if you can.

They're calling for 3-5 today for us, then 2-4 tonight and 3-7 tomorrow. Looking like we'll be going out tomorrow morning and sunday morning. I'll get to hit drives up 2 maybe 3 times if we get the heavier numbers.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;537980 said:


> Yea Aaron it started here at 9:30 and it is really starting to stick and accumulate. I talked to Ron a few time already. Go figure Ron on the phone.


Yeah he is always talking to someone. I cant imagine how many minutes he uses in a month. have gotten 4 calls already for resis plows for this weekend. They get to pay the premium, but they were all fine with that.


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

Does anyone know of anywhere to get some salt??? Bulk or bagged. I have enough to do one route and looking to pick up some more.. Thanks..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Snowing and sticking here pretty good. Prolly wont have enough to roll out till at least after rush hour(6pm) or so. That is fine with me. Sit around and be lazy till it is time to get the plow on, lol. Tomorrow is gonna be haggardly though, with the heavy snow and high winds. Drifts are gonna be plenty and deep!!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

OK... I take that as a big NO... well if anyone finds a place let me know.. Thanks.. AKRON, OHIO


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I really dont know where to get any at all. Most places up here dont have any salt either. Good luck in finding more salt!!!:waving:


----------



## clark lawn

BuckeyeESPN;538010 said:


> OK... I take that as a big NO... well if anyone finds a place let me know.. Thanks.. AKRON, OHIO


if you want to drive up to youngstown i might be able to get you a pallet of 80 got to hurry up though they only had 5 left.


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

*Akron,ohio*

how much for the pallet of 80?


----------



## clark lawn

about $220 sent you a pm


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

this storm isn't going to be as big as they first said for me, 3-8 the storm warning says, but will have to wait untill tonight to see.


----------



## born2farm

if you want some snow come and get it. were pushin 6 inches now. 20-30mph winds. its a mess. they let me out of school early. came home and decided to hold of plowin till tommorow. there sayin 10-14in for me tonight with bilzzard like condtions. be safe guys. i thnk im gonna go help my dad and them do the big commercial lots in the next county


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;538210 said:


> if you want some snow come and get it. were pushin 6 inches now. 20-30mph winds. its a mess. they let me out of school early. came home and decided to hold of plowin till tommorow. there sayin 10-14in for me tonight with bilzzard like condtions. be safe guys. i thnk im gonna go help my dad and them do the big commercial lots in the next county


so your going to wait to push it all at once?


----------



## born2farm

most of it..im just gonna see...they get pissed when i do it more then once a storm'


----------



## FFD133

Once again, anyone needing help around Cincy or Dayton areas, give us a shout. We didn't get ***** here in Indy after they were forecasting 3-7 originally. We can send at least 2 trucks with V's and spreaders.


----------



## payton

FFD133;538229 said:


> Once again, anyone needing help around Cincy or Dayton areas, give us a shout. We didn't get ***** here in Indy after they were forecasting 3-7 originally. We can send at least 2 trucks with V's and spreaders.


same goes for me.. if ya need help feel free to shout.. 9'2"v

812-583-3908
payton


----------



## kc2006

Meow, at least 6" out there and plenty more to come


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Got my 4 inch blizzard, LMAO I think they are over blowing this one by a mile It came, I plowed and I won


----------



## born2farm

well guys...we got a good 5in..called some of the accounts and they want me to wait till tommorrow to plow so ill just head out then o well..i do wut they say and they pay


----------



## Elwer

I cant believe that they want you to wait till tomorrow to plow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Brock, let this year be your learning session. There is no way in hell that I would plow when they wanted done, especially with such a big storm rolling in. You are the contractor, the professional, you put your foot down and say absolutly NO!!! You do it by your specs and that is that. Sure a little wiggle room is fine, but not that. I know it is hard to think about losing a customer, but I would much rather lose a drive than possibly getting stuck or putting way more strain on my equipment than what should be. You are young and have plenty of time to learn, if you ever have any questions, there are plenty of good guys here in Ohio that would be willing to help. Just shoot me a pm ort whatever if you ever have a question.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

like tom said, i would never wait untill you have 10-15 inches to plow. What i do, especially where i get paid good and that i also mow for, i just go and do it and then go back when its all done, and only charge them for one time. I do have a guy i plow for that wants it done every 2inches and he will actually pay for each time, he paid for 3 times in one storm last week! I'd say if they are close and are good clients, just plow it before it gets too bad. Thats just the way i do it but not saying its they way i should do it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have plowed things 5 times or more before and my contract is worded to make sure they know how I do things and make sure I get paid. Just remember Brock, this snow is wet due to all the moisture in the air and it will not be an easy push at all with the tractor. I would just go and do it now anyways. You will thank me tomorrow, LOL

Is it hillbilly to shovel a bunch of snow into the bed of the truck to use as extra ballast?? I did it and works real nice and it is free, LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

anyone hear of how much snow ron has gotten? looked like he got hit hard earlier


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;538342 said:


> Is it hillbilly to shovel a bunch of snow into the bed of the truck to use as extra ballast?? I did it and works real nice and it is free, LOL


Tom in your case no it is not hillbilly to do that look where you grew up. LOL 

Well I have been out since noon and just got in going to take a shower and go to bed going out at 2 again and most likely wont be back in till sunday morning if all the snow comes they are calling for. I talked to Ron all day plowing and he has done most of his stuff 3 times and I think he is still out plowing. I have lots of pics and some vids to put up for you guys. Well guys good luck tomorrow and be safe out there. And make some payup.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;538305 said:


> Got my 4 inch blizzard, LMAO I think they are over blowing this one by a mile It came, I plowed and I won


i agree so far nothing to bad


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL yeah you are right Steve 

I think he said there was about 8 inches or so on the ground. I bet he is just loving this. Lucky ******* is gonna be able to pay cash for a new truck after this winter.

Kevin, yeah it hasnt been too bad yet. They have blizzard warnings out all over the place, and I think one is going into effect here soon for us


----------



## born2farm

well guys....i plowed a little bit but when i looked at some of my places i only had an inch or so do to blowing....and i dont have many customers as of right now. the one dropped me and the other one has been done when i get there...so i will do my two tommorrow morning..this year it is a pain in the a$$...it takes me rought 35min to get to my one house, 20 to plow it then 35 to get back..so that is almost 2hrs for one house. tom you will have a PM here shortly.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;538374 said:


> LOL yeah you are right Steve
> 
> I think he said there was about 8 inches or so on the ground. I bet he is just loving this. Lucky ******* is gonna be able to pay cash for a new truck after this winter.
> 
> Kevin, yeah it hasnt been too bad yet. They have blizzard warnings out all over the place, and I think one is going into effect here soon for us


i hope cause i mean i magicly fixed 4 snowblowers today. my hands went numb then i threw those little warmer packs in my gloves ahh i love the person who invented those. thou i feel bad for people with blowers on days like these. dumb people get coverd in snow
no thanks


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im home, and just read plow site !

We got about 8 on the ground. we pushed every thing twice and a few 3 times!

Broke my blade, so had to put the spear on! Tommrow will be a much slower day so I will be able to get some pics and stuff!!!

Bed time, I'll Catch you on the flip.


O by the way last month I used 2800 Mins on my Cell


----------



## f250man

Well boys on the way out for a fun filled day of plowing and dumb ass people. Everyone be safe and make some cash see ya later. Ron I hope you have an uneventful day today. Tom give it hell today buddy. And Brock keep your chin up there little buddy it will only get better. One day at a time. Me , Ron and The rest of the guys didnt just jump right in and have 100 of accounts and everything dosnt always run smooth.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, Im right behind you headed back out the door LOL


Brock, 

Steve is right I started plowing snow with my 4wheeler, I cam remember making $300 a year plowing snow and thinking I had it made! Now I make over 10x that a year plowing but I have worked hard and have had a ruff road the whole way there. I could give you a list of things I have screw up doing and a list of reasons we lose accounts. Any one that says they dont lose accounts are full of ****!!! Just take it one plow at at time! Give mre a call today!


Every one, Be safe out there! 

- Clap-


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

well i am trailing alittle bit further behind but we only have a couple inchs since i got in wont take long.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

be safe guys, call me if you need any help......


----------



## born2farm

mornin boys...i woke up to prolly 10in on the ground (6 from yesterday and 4 fresh) and 30mph sustained widns...its a mess out there/....whish the winds would die down,.


o ya and its still snowin 1in an hour


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i just came home for a couple mins figured id sit on pushing the lot alittle bit get some snow on it first


----------



## mullis56

Not to hi-jack this thread, but I'd like to let all of you know I have 8 salt spreaders, 40+ plow trucks, 2 backhoes w/boxs and 5 skid steers with boxes ready to roll to Cincy/Dayton or somewhere that isn't too terribly far from Indianapolis.....ready and willing to travel. I have 11 trucks working currently but many sittling idle one side of town got a dusting another has 5+ inches and still snowing......ready and willing to travel. 317.213.6566 

Thanks!


----------



## salopez

yep thinking the same thing for cleveland. we have 2 skid with blowers,and a 453 for sidewalks.


----------



## clark lawn

we had 5-6 here by the time we got done plowing it was raining and now its down to 1-2 on areas that havent been plowed yet. its still raining.


----------



## born2farm

its snowin like the dickens here...i cant see the house next to mine...gonna plow soon proly..its just comin down so dang hard and fast i cant keep up


----------



## born2farm

it must be nice to be out plowin...we got 14in here now. 30mph winds and under a level 3. city is shut down and i cant get my plow to any of my acounts..think ill prolly call the old man and he can do them in the truck or something


----------



## daveintoledo

*so its not just me...*



born2farm;538587 said:


> its snowin like the dickens here...i cant see the house next to mine...gonna plow soon proly..its just comin down so dang hard and fast i cant keep up


im throwing in the towel for a while, just so windy, i pasted by one 20 min after plowing and there are 2 foot drifts in the drive.......

i dont know if or when the wind is supposed to subside....

been a great first year so far but wow, this is really stressful work isnt it.......


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

daveintoledo;538709 said:


> im throwing in the towel for a while, just so windy, i pasted by one 20 min after plowing and there are 2 foot drifts in the drive.......
> 
> i dont know if or when the wind is supposed to subside....
> 
> been a great first year so far but wow, this is really stressful work isnt it.......


you hit it right on the head. and people forget when there *****ing at u about something really dumb that u have been in the truck along time. I CANT BE EVERYWHERE AT ONCE. i am sitting on it right now again because befor i couldnt even see where my paths were time i backd up it was gone. my 4 wheel has been on all day i am travling down rodes with every bit of 10 inchs


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

5-6 inches is what it said we got on the internet. I'm tired of 2 wheel drive i hope it is my last storm plowing with it. I also am tired of manual lift, my left side of my back is just killing me but still have more to plow. Storm is just finishing up but still windy.


----------



## mullis56

Need relief? We are available 2-40 trucks.....give me a few hours 317.213.6566


----------



## Sno

We are available here in Bryan, Ohio also. 

All we managed to get was a dusting.

PU Plow trucks, International 4900 w/salter (State truck) and blowers and shovels.

419-636-1035


----------



## KINNCO

*ohio resident*

I had a a resident between Lancaster and Canal Winchester off RT 33 call me looking for someone to do his driveway.

If there someone in that area, that is interested please call Steve @ 1-559-760-4676

I'm headed back out all. 2 hours of sleep in two days


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Lets hear it, what did everyone break during the storm, who ran out of salt?

I broke a plow skid off completly(weld broke) found it when i went back to do cleanups. Used the last of my salt at the church i shovele the walks for, but everywhere i plowed today had a coating of ice. Have i mentioned that i have 2-wheel drives and manual lifts lol


----------



## VBigFord20

I am so freakin tired. Got up at 4, went to bed at 1. Plowed from 4-8, went to the airport and boarded a plane (like a moron) for a business flight that never took off, plane got stuck in drift on taxiway, took over a hour for them to get us back to the gate.

Demanded money back from airline, called people where I was suppose to be and told them I would be there in a few weeks. Got back to my truck at noon and have been out since.

Got to pull a chevy plow truck out of the snow., got stacks higher then houses. Still have 13 residentials I told I would do first thing tommarow since I am so freakin tired.

Saw about 200 people stuck or smashed today, people need to stay home....

quick shot the manager at one of my lots took today, some nice 6' piles.


----------



## born2farm

well just got in from helpin my dad do some drives and finish all mine up. got all my drives clear and told them ill be back tommorrow to do walks and stuff. My dad had to got plow the big commercial lot in the next county so he left me here with the bobcat in charge of all of our call ins, our factory in town that needs plowed and the local dairy queen that needs plowed.

later guys


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

just got home my couzin let his dads friend drive the truck they stuck it up on this one wicked driveway. he calld me i went got up there fine then the next thing i know i am dead in the water 2. he then proceeded to call the wrecker at this point i was mad so i took my shovel and i clean everything under my truck i mean u could of ate off the whole area. the wrecker comes and says"NO I AM NOT GOING UP THERE" needless to say now i am even more mad. so my 2 fat couzins jump in the back of my truck wouldnt u know 4low walkd right the heck out. took us an hour to get the other truck out. my truck is coverd in mudd. my doors probably have scratchs from snow piles. Ahh long day no sleep yet not sure if i am gonna sleep or go back out.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I had a hell of a day too!

Broke a 1/2 Shaft, so now im really in troble, for having every thing pushed, Theres just not enought time in a day with this much snow. 

Hoping to do some networking, going to try to get my truck fix today, and see what happens


----------



## born2farm

well im out guys...goin to try and get in town without the cops pullin me over


----------



## clark lawn

only thing i broke so far was just a hyd.line but i had 1 in stock so only a little down time.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Made some calls... my truck will be fix around 2pm!

Got 3 pages of drives todo.

Andrews going to come up were going to be teamin up with both flat beds and the skid loader WOOT!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

my phone is ringing off the hook both cell and house i stoppd picking up enless i know the number. i should be sleeping all my stuff is open the lot could use some work but ill get it in awhile. i guess they kinda got this storm right. and i havent seen JP so i guess he got swampd too. becareful crazy people out there dont care what ur doing


----------



## PTSolutions

What a crazy storm!!! only thing i broke was my timbren  assembly off my dump. I think the bolts just sheard some how. I started plowing at 3pm on thursaday and havent stoppd except for 2 hours. I am still plowing currently. Plowed over 35 hours.


----------



## winter angel

Husband went to Detroit for the car show, with some of his buddies, while stayed and worked the storm. Just got in, have more to do later, so far so good, nothing is broken yet.


----------



## Snow-Kid

well this storm was a nice one. I really don't know how much snow we ended up with alot of blowing and drifting but i would say around 6-8 inches. Plowed from 4 in the morning saturday till 12:30 this morning. New truck worked good no problems picked up a few new accounts for the remainder of this year and next. all and all good day out plowing and made some payup. Will put up some pics of truck and plow tomorrow morning.


----------



## born2farm

well i just got in..ended up with about 20in of snow. plowed everything and my dad and uncles are still out doin drives...but its my rest time since they slept yesterday and put me in charge of plowin


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

brent ask my bro about his new 4-wheeler! lol


----------



## f250man

Hey guys just got in from 38 hs of staright plowing. I dont know how much we had total but I think we had well over 2' here it seemed like everytime we pushed it was like a foot of snow. It snowed hear yesterday around 4p.m. and it was laying down 1.7" of snow and hour. It was crazy. 15 of us guys could not keep up with this storm so we hired 4 more guys to help out. We started pushing at 11 last noight with the loader and push box and two trucks cleaning up and I was moving snow away from tight spots so the loader could do its job.


----------



## Snow-Kid

Elwer Lawn Care;539302 said:


> brent ask my bro about his new 4-wheeler! lol


hey travis what happened to his 4 wheeler. Did you guys have any problems plowing. Delphos was not to bad a few of my drives were drifted but over in lima was bad a few of my drives over there had 2-3 foot drifts started running out of room to push the snow but all went well.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i was to busy couldnt even get pics i still havent slept. o well ill catch up befor sprinf maybe.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Snow-Kid;539344 said:


> hey travis what happened to his 4 wheeler. Did you guys have any problems plowing. Delphos was not to bad a few of my drives were drifted but over in lima was bad a few of my drives over there had 2-3 foot drifts started running out of room to push the snow but all went well.


there was a ditch on u-20 that he didn't see and went straight into it, the ditch was about 6 or 7 foot deep with no snow! only broke some of the parts where the plastic goes together but everything is fine, surprisenly because he hit it hard. His new boss, andy wurst came and pulled him out with his utility thing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well this was one hell of a crazy storm. Still got friggin call in drives to do. Went out at 5pm Friday, came home for a total of 2 hours, and quit at 6:30 this morning to get some rest. Got back up at ten and started handling the call ins and flag downs. I am so friggin tired and sore from sitting in that truck for days. I sent my wife out with the truck to finish the last few places off.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im just hanging out, resting up right now LOL

Trucks being fix right now, so i hope to be back plowing in a hour ! Ill be out all night plowing


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;539360 said:


> Well this was one hell of a crazy storm. Still got friggin call in drives to do. Went out at 5pm Friday, came home for a total of 2 hours, and quit at 6:30 this morning to get some rest. Got back up at ten and started handling the call ins and flag downs. I am so friggin tired and sore from sitting in that truck for days. I sent my wife out with the truck to finish the last few places off.


the flag donw people are the biggest PITA's well some the want some something for nothing or u cant put snow there. watch me. and i want my cash up front


----------



## Clapper&Company

Any one want a come down and push snow with us?? LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

when i got stuck lastnight the second time i was super mad so i shoveld then got gas pedal happy and coverd my truck in mud. o well but i did get out.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

awsome storm we had, got in many many hours, WALKERS come on post them pics up of you in a ditch


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

JeepCreepn01;539373 said:


> awsome storm we had, got in many many hours, WALKERS come on post them pics up of you in a ditch


josh got stuck in a ditch?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think we all got stuck LOL

Myself
Arron 
Steve 

Were all 3 in the Tow Truck Club LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;539379 said:


> I think we all got stuck LOL
> 
> Myself
> Arron
> Steve
> 
> Were all 3 in the Tow Truck Club LOL


well i am in the tow truck driver says i aint going up there club. i am lucky that when i get mad i can shovel till i die. the guy who got my couzins truck stuck was like ur just wasting ur time. i am like this truck is coming out one way or the other.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

yeah josh slid off a drive and got stuck up against a fence, no harm to truck, wish i was there to see it, but he said he got pics


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;539379 said:


> I think we all got stuck LOL
> 
> Myself
> Arron
> Steve
> 
> Were all 3 in the Tow Truck Club LOL


I never once got stuck, came close, but never got stuck.

I did have to pull some dude in a older chevy 2500 with a meyer out of a drift last night though. When your stuck, just call someone with a Ford and we will come get you.

Went out today at 6 and was out until 6. Did final clean up on everything but one lot. I will do that tommarow before they open because I wanted to give the truck a break.

Half of what I did today was family and friends who don't ever call. It was so bad they just gave up. Few flag downs paid for my 3rd tank of gas in 3 days so that was nice.


----------



## Metz

so here in youngstown we got anywhere between 8-13", depending on the side of town. finished all my call ins and flag downs just now. still got one lot to clean-up, but that can wait till tomorrow morning. i made a butt-load of cash from flag downs today, more than i ever have. got into one neighborhood in canfield to do one driveway, ended up doing 6! only thing i broke was the chain on my plow. not too bad. i had a hell of a time pushing some of these piles though. 4Lo and still spinnin wheels. 

i'm ready to get on my exmark!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;539384 said:


> I never once got stuck, came close, but never got stuck.
> 
> I did have to pull some dude in a older chevy 2500 with a meyer out of a drift last night though. When your stuck, just call someone with a Ford and we will come get you.
> 
> Went out today at 6 and was out until 6. Did final clean up on everything but one lot. I will do that tommarow before they open because I wanted to give the truck a break.
> 
> Half of what I did today was family and friends who don't ever call. It was so bad they just gave up. Few flag downs paid for my 3rd tank of gas in 3 days so that was nice.


nico dont go bragging the brands on a weekend like this everybody gets stuck. this weekend was nasty. and the only reason i say that is cause we. Had the 250 stuck good i wasnt there so i dont know what they did to get it there. but if they would of stopd cleand alittle it would of walkd out. but no they just jam on the pedal till there real stuck. my uncle then took the ranger up there and was yanking on the 250 with it. no luck. then i get there and kinda move over so he can get the ranger out and boom i am now stuck. long night


----------



## fordmstng66

Got in a few hrs ago. Went out at 7:00 Friday back in at 12, back out at 3:00 a.m saturday, slept for a few hrs, and back out at 8:00 this morning. My U-joints are making all kinds of noise, and i have a leak somewhere in my break line. Got stuck doing drives, i knew there was a reason i started doing Commercial lots. Time for


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

got stuck 3x, Drove out of two had to come-along up a hill, off a curb I was bottomed out on. Oh- yeah clipped two trees in one downhill slide- and no damage to truck Im lucky.Completly out of places to put snow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im thanking god right now, for my Blizzard clause LOL.
I think this year will be the first time I use it, what do u think?


----------



## AESC

I pulled out 3 plow trucks yesterday. a chevy, dodge and ford. all slid off the road. no salt on roads just ice and stupid people driving cutting us off. i ditched my truck twice but got out each time. stupid people spining out i should have just hit them. but i like my plow & truck to much. i was charging 50 per driveway for flag downs. they were happy to pay. and Its about time ohio got some snow. 

how many people lost trucks in this storm? my buddy lost a transfer case and front brakes. both dodges. he had only 1 truck running plus me filling in. i made it without anyone having to pull me out or breaking anything. but i saw at least 50 cars in ditches i pulled out 4.


----------



## LHK2

That was one hell of a storm. Got stuck once, shoveled and laid salt and put the hammer down on the duramax, got out. I am still adding all the hours up for my guys, I think they all got in at least 30 + hrs.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

my 4 wheel drive is crying from constantly being on usally i only turn it on when i need it. and to my disbelief we didint lose any trucks to break downs. knock on wood


----------



## fordmstng66

I plowed out a Euclid cop that got stuck at the end of a side street that was not plowed. I was feeling nice. Pulled 2 cars out, charged them $50.00 made them hook the chain to thier car also


----------



## born2farm

well we just wrapped up everything...got anywhere from 14-20in dpending on the spot. i left my puny little mower in the gargage and either my dad did it with the truck or i did it with the bobcat.

o ya you can add my dad to the tow list...he got stuck but redeemed himself by puling 2 chevys out of the same ditch with the all mighty ford power..lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

fordmstng66;539478 said:


> I plowed out a Euclid cop that got stuck at the end of a side street that was not plowed. I was feeling nice. Pulled 2 cars out, charged them $50.00 made them hook the chain to thier car also


did you charge the cop?


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;539174 said:


> my phone is ringing off the hook both cell and house i stoppd picking up enless i know the number. i should be sleeping all my stuff is open the lot could use some work but ill get it in awhile. i guess they kinda got this storm right. and i havent seen JP so i guess he got swampd too. becareful crazy people out there dont care what ur doing


Hey kevin,

I am alive but barely. Fri,Sat, and today are a complete blurr. I even forgot what day it was today for a minute. Alot of idiots out at 6 am and for what reason i have no clue unless there is an after hours bar somewhere.

I am so sore for sitting in my home for the last three days Ihave a imprint of the seat on my back, My have lost my motore on the plow Not sure yet though, put my motor on another pump to see if my blade gets stuck angled in both directions.If so the pump is history. If not new angel rams and couplers for me. Did find my top seal is leaking after I took off the boot that comes with it. (motor covering)

Thank god for friends that have that stuff laying around.Shawn and I both worked our tail off that is for sure. No pictures either yet. I will try to get some of the piles and piles of snow. Not sure how long I will be on here tonight, I need to go back out and see if some cars have been moved and do my insurance company cause they fired their guy for not showing up. Imagine that.

Edit: Screw that I am going to bed for a while then go check Good night all


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

jp my 57 can be funny on certain days but on the storm days it seems to come through for me thankfully. i usally go out and have a candle light mass for it after the storm to thank it for it service. in my dreams, my dad says this strom is like how it snowd when they were little.


----------



## kashman

well i got stuck 00000000000000 times pulled a lot of ppl out sorry aaron i couldnt get you out i tryed tho . 97 calls for drives 2 day did 40 will do 40 more 2 marrow. and i hate my life right now 2 hr sleep in 3 days. Ow the piles the piles are BIG. I hate lakewood drives


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;539392 said:


> nico dont go bragging the brands on a weekend like this everybody gets stuck. this weekend was nasty. and the only reason i say that is cause we. Had the 250 stuck good i wasnt there so i dont know what they did to get it there. but if they would of stopd cleand alittle it would of walkd out. but no they just jam on the pedal till there real stuck. my uncle then took the ranger up there and was yanking on the 250 with it. no luck. then i get there and kinda move over so he can get the ranger out and boom i am now stuck. long night


Everyone gets stuck sooner or later. Im sure I will get stuck at some point also. Years of off road experience does give me a slight edge in making the truck do what I want it to in zero traction situations. But hell, when I do get stuck, I'll let everyone know.



kashman;539597 said:


> well i got stuck 00000000000000 times pulled a lot of ppl out sorry aaron i couldnt get you out i tryed tho . 97 calls for drives 2 day did 40 will do 40 more 2 marrow. and i hate my life right now 2 hr sleep in 3 days. Ow the piles the piles are BIG. I hate lakewood drives


Lakewood drives do suck, so do Lakewood lots. I was on detroit plowing and had to clear a apron to a building. People have no common sense, the blizzard of the century has just let up hours before hand and these people are pissed at me for blocking the lane trying to make it better for them. I wonder if these same people curse out ambulances for making them pull over.

For drives like in lakewood I would love to buy a new Jeep JK and beef up the front enough to hold a Boss V-blade. That would be perfect for getting between those houses and turning on a dime.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im done all my lots are clean and im off to bed!


Who wants to go Truck shoping ?? Im going This weekn


----------



## f250man

I'll go Ron as long as your buying big spender. I know your rolling in the money now there buddy. So Im glad your truck is up and running again. I got stuck a good one on Saturday night. I wa on my last back drag from the garage and back tires went off the turn around and sunk so I had to call a flat bed in and he got stuck way off the drive pulling in like a dumb ass. So he gets himself out on the road and then looks at were I'm stuck and says he cant get me out. So I have to call a recovery wreaker and it took him all of 5 minutes to hook and I'm out. 

We went out at noon on Friday and I got back in at 10 nd back out at 2 and never got out of the truck till 3 pm Sunday afternoon. I think I over did my tranny Sunday morning and she didnt want to move so I barrowed a truck and keeped plowing. I think I did like 80 call-ins and sent 30-or 40 off to a buddy I could not handle all of them and I have about 20 to do today that he cant do. I think I came home with about 2 grand in my pocket. I was charging 50 a dive and the long ones I was getting 10 dollars a drive. And not one oerson complained about the prices. I got pics and vids to put up later.


----------



## born2farm

well they cancelld school today....now its time to rest up..lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

just checkng in! man we have been busy down here. jp pretty much said it so ill talk to you guys later!


----------



## fordmstng66

Elwer Lawn Care;539484 said:


> did you charge the cop?


Didn't think to do that. I went to un bury the soon to be inlaws car at an apartment, and made some money letting people use my shovel, and snow blower. LOL I am also sending a bill to the building manager for plowing some of the spots.


----------



## f250man

I see I was still half a sleep there on that post I got 100 a long drive.


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

Hey f250 man, sorry to here bout your tranny that $uck$. Mine was showin overheat problems on the dash so Id shut her down and let it cool. Guess Ill finly invest in that tranny cooler today. Flag downs @ $50 - $100 per drive damn, Ill have to almost double my rates next year.


----------



## KLM Service

*Expensive weekend*

Well, I logged 48.5 hrs of actual plowing with a 1 hr nap and a 3 hr nap. Managed to back into a concrete handi cap sign and total the bumper on my 07 F250. Also on my plow 
[Western MVP plus plow} in the center of the cutting edges where they curve in I snagged a man hole cover and snapped the darn thing off. After numerous calls and 3 wk back order the Western dealer ask me how the cutting edges were wearing. I told them that this was about the last snow because they were worn out. She ask me if I got a recall notice from the dealer that I purchased the plow from and the answer was no. She preceded to tell me that this was my lucky day that they were recalled. They have gone from a 2 piece design to a three piece. So other than the bumper it was a very profitable weekend.


----------



## Greenwalt

Spent Friday and Saturday night out with a local company doing walks and couldn't do anything during the day because work didn't close on Saturday  So I spent the day checking my voicemail and calling people back  Got home at 6 on sunday morning, that 24hr day took it's tole on me! Got up sunday around 11 and started on residential drives, got home at 1 this morning


----------



## fordmstng66

KLM Service;539807 said:


> Well, I logged 48.5 hrs of actual plowing with a 1 hr nap and a 3 hr nap. Managed to back into a concrete handi cap sign and total the bumper on my 07 F250. Also on my plow
> [Western MVP plus plow} in the center of the cutting edges where they curve in I snagged a man hole cover and snapped the darn thing off. After numerous calls and 3 wk back order the Western dealer ask me how the cutting edges were wearing. I told them that this was about the last snow because they were worn out. She ask me if I got a recall notice from the dealer that I purchased the plow from and the answer was no. She preceded to tell me that this was my lucky day that they were recalled. They have gone from a 2 piece design to a three piece. So other than the bumper it was a very profitable weekend.


Sorry to hear about the bumper. I know how you feel. The first time i backed into a fence, and saw plastic from a tailight fly, i knew it was not going to be pretty. That was with a 2000 2500 Silverado. Now i have a F-150 looks like crap, but i have not backed into anything yet. Go figure.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;539841 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bumper. I know how you feel. The first time i backed into a fence, and saw plastic from a tailight fly, i knew it was not going to be pretty. That was with a 2000 2500 Silverado. Now i have a F-150 looks like crap, but i have not backed into anything yet. Go figure.


dont u love that the newer they get the more u mess up. my 91 ranger i slid back in to a split rail fence years ago. and i mean hit it pretty good not even a scratch i was like woah and climbd back in. **** happens during a storm i dont have time to worry about it thou. the windrows were scraping down the side of my truck hopefully it didnt scratch anything to bad. what a weekend


----------



## fordmstng66

yeah i been pretty lucky this year. i have not backed into anything, just folded my reverse lights under my bumer up, but no big deal, just pull them back down and they still work.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;539893 said:


> yeah i been pretty lucky this year. i have not backed into anything, just folded my reverse lights under my bumer up, but no big deal, just pull them back down and they still work.


i have a whole list of things i need for all my trucks next year. tires r the main ones then back up lights my couzin needs led strobes. and a back rack or bar like mine. i also need some reverse lights and a rolling flap


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas we are having shirts made saying " I SURVIVED THE WHITE DEATH OF CINCINNATI." We had 13 to 15 inches of snow down here got some pics but not alot thou.


----------



## WALKERS

*Oops*

Hey felas here is a pic of the truck stuck in a ditch on a resident. Got out with out a scratch thanks to a tow truck and triple A. I need new tires they will be going on tommorow. I didn't really get any pics of the storm here a couple thou.


----------



## WALKERS

*Pics*

Some More Pics


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;539964 said:



> i have a whole list of things i need for all my trucks next year. tires r the main ones then back up lights my couzin needs led strobes. and a back rack or bar like mine. i also need some reverse lights and a rolling flap


my big truck need is putting my western on my 07 2500HD and turning my ford into a mud toy. I bought my lights from Napa Autoparts for $10 each, and they have a rubber outside. The brackets are a decent gauge steel, so when i back into a pile of snow all they do is swivel up. I will buy some for the new truck.


----------



## VBigFord20

I am going to add a crap load of lights to the truck for next season. Going to have new stainless racks made for both trucks and I am putting light tabs all over. I want to be able to light up 360' around me since it seams like something or someone always pops up in the shadows.

This storm was good for me, finally just about broke even on the new Boss. At least now I am working for profits (and repairs) and not to replace that hole in my bank account. 

Dad finally got some seat time with the truck this weekend and enjoyed plowing. He is now thinking about getting one for his truck. I hope he does, that way I can bid 2x as much work next season.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, where to start with my crazy weekend up here.On avgerage on my commercial lots we had between 14- 17 inches of snow.Very long weekend hours wise in the truck.Had about 15 hours of sleep between friday and this morning. I plowed most of mine 4 times during this event. Measured the yard today and we still have around 10 or 11 inches still on the ground at my place. it is melting rapidly and I can think I can wait until Nov or Dec of 08 for another storm like this. But if we get a small one or two I can handle that.

Was not able to get any pictures.Sorry.

Posted this in weather thread as well. 


Kevin, plow fluid was low so it was filled back up and I put it back on the truck. plow worked fine with loaner pump and my motor so I will see what happens with more fluid in there. Picked up 2 new lot this weekend as well. Got stuck once in the truck. A little digging and and popped out.


----------



## born2farm

I plowed in style this weekend:redbounce


----------



## WALKERS

That BIG building in the back looks like a portable heater. LOL Should use that to melt the snow. Cool thou who made that.


----------



## dmontgomery

I destroyed a rear bumper and a newly fixed and painted tailgate........oh well.......


----------



## VBigFord20

born2farm;540167 said:


> I plowed in style this weekend:redbounce


hahaha thats great


----------



## WALKERS

Sounds like everyone had some troubles this storm.


----------



## f250man

Hey Josh that dosen't look to much like a drive there buddy.


----------



## RhinoL&L

well it has been a very busy weekend! i have lots of pics and will try to get them up soon! i probably ad about the same as jp said, plowed most of mine 3 times. got stuck a couple times also. oh well it was fun although not as much toward the end LOL


----------



## born2farm

i built that today cuz i didnt have school. i collect model farm toys and started puttin together a plowin fleet. there is more pics over in the equipment section int he scale models thread


----------



## WALKERS

It was not cleared yet I made the mistake of pushing up the drive like a normally do. We go it out thou. There was not a scratch on it. Thank you snow god or karma whoever was helping me out from aboce.


----------



## Young Pup

I think this was a good storm to end the year on. We all made money evenif we had a little bit breakdowns and what not. 

Shawn post those pics when you can. We should have gotten that picture at the shop today with the trucks. The only one not there was Bob though. Oh yeah, he borrowed my blower and now it is leaking oil. Will now more on Tuesday when I see it first hand.


----------



## WALKERS

born2farm;540200 said:


> i built that today cuz i didnt have school. i collect model farm toys and started puttin together a plowin fleet. there is more pics over in the equipment section int he scale models thread


That is really cool you have talent there. I am going to go check them out.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

JP is it leaking some where because u said u never open ur couplers? because u never disconnect the blade from the frame. and it was along weekend but guys were all alive and nobody killd anybody right?? sounds like a good storm


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;540204 said:


> I think this was a good storm to end the year on. We all made money evenif we had a little bit breakdowns and what not.
> 
> Shawn post those pics when you can. We should have gotten that picture at the shop today with the trucks. The only one not there was Bob though. Oh yeah, he borrowed my blower and now it is leaking oil. Will now more on Tuesday when I see it first hand.


yeah we need to get that pic sometime, and i will try to get those pics up tomorrow.

let me know whats up with your blower but im sure ill talk to you tomorrow anyway LOL


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;540210 said:


> JP is it leaking some where because u said u never open ur couplers? because u never disconnect the blade from the frame. and it was along weekend but guys were all alive and nobody killd anybody right?? sounds like a good storm


We thought it was leaking from the top seal. Went up this am and looked dry around the top seal. Yeah I never leave the head gear on, Keep it in one piece. So beats me could be the angling rams.


----------



## WALKERS

Steve
I have other angles too if you want to see them. Thank you for triple A


----------



## born2farm

WALKERS;540208 said:


> That is really cool you have talent there. I am going to go check them out.


thanks!!!...i will try and get some more pics of some stuff maybe next weekend...i want to build me 3 f350 dump trucks with boss 9ft XT super v's for the fleet


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;540222 said:


> We thought it was leaking from the top seal. Went up this am and looked dry around the top seal. Yeah I never leave the head gear on, Keep it in one piece. So beats me could be the angling rams.


ya u could have a seal going on there or even a hose issue. my couzin just had his 60 rebuilt after it crappd and is having issues with it leaking around the top seal so who knows. but we survived


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Hey i am out night guys gotta attempt to catch up on sleep u wouldnt believe all the new friends and customers i got this storm.


----------



## Burkartsplow

What is happening. Just got done. That was great. Did any one see me on channel 5 cleveland news friday night. Got interviewed and my phone blew up saturday and sunday and got over 100 calls for driveways in lakewood and surrounding area. I am a star now. I got another 20 or so today. payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Burkartsplow

Kashman
Thanks for trying to get me un stuck. Called bakers and they hooked me up. they were there within and hour and I was only charged $65. thanks again...


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;540238 said:


> ya u could have a seal going on there or even a hose issue. my couzin just had his 60 rebuilt after it crappd and is having issues with it leaking around the top seal so who knows. but we survived


Thanks Kevin,

I will look at those Rams and hose in the am. Look at the seal again too. Have a good night


----------



## Burkartsplow

WALKERS;539991 said:


> Hey felas we are having shirts made saying " I SURVIVED THE WHITE DEATH OF CINCINNATI." We had 13 to 15 inches of snow down here got some pics but not alot thou.


In Cleveland they were calling it STORMAGEDDON!!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

WALKERS;540187 said:


> Sounds like everyone had some troubles this storm.


I had to get winched out of a driveway. Who else had to get winched this Storm? And i know the ones that did, steve, ron, mike are a few.......


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;540252 said:


> I had to get winched out of a driveway. Who else had to get winched this Storm? And i know the ones that did, steve, ron, mike are a few.......


Not me, I was able to dig my self out.


----------



## Burkartsplow

VBigFord20;539640 said:


> Everyone gets stuck sooner or later. Im sure I will get stuck at some point also. Years of off road experience does give me a slight edge in making the truck do what I want it to in zero traction situations. But hell, when I do get stuck, I'll let everyone know.
> 
> Lakewood drives do suck, so do Lakewood lots. I was on detroit plowing and had to clear a apron to a building. People have no common sense, the blizzard of the century has just let up hours before hand and these people are pissed at me for blocking the lane trying to make it better for them. I wonder if these same people curse out ambulances for making them pull over.
> 
> For drives like in lakewood I would love to buy a new Jeep JK and beef up the front enough to hold a Boss V-blade. That would be perfect for getting between those houses and turning on a dime.


I here you Kash. They suck Hard, but they were asking how much and i just told them I will tell you when I am done. After I was done I gave them a price, Some said that is too much and i said well I can put it back alot faster then I took it out and they happily paid. But V plow would work woneders down there....


----------



## WALKERS

Burkartsplow;540252 said:


> I had to get winched out of a driveway. Who else had to get winched this Storm? And i know the ones that did, steve, ron, mike are a few.......


Go back to post 7583 page before this one and YOU will see. Gotta love those tow trucks.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;539379 said:


> I think we all got stuck LOL
> 
> Myself
> Arron
> Steve
> 
> Were all 3 in the Tow Truck Club LOL


2 inches from the side of a house. Pulled me out in 7 minutes with no damage to the truck. F'ing great!!!!:salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im done for the night LOL

If any one else calls for there drive ways, Im turning them down lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron, what no truck shopping today??? Mr. Dont call back, LOL 

Got stuck twice(both were the wife driving) but got it unstuck by good ole digging and some tire roasting. I know bad for the truck, oh well

Well hopefully tonite will be the night to catch up on some sleep. Calling for more snow, only an inch or two tuesday night:crying: I have no where to put this crap and I wanna see the grass growing now till December 08


----------



## f250man

WALKERS;540224 said:


> Steve
> I have other angles too if you want to see them. Thank you for triple A


Sure Josh lets see the other pics. I had 200 call outs and I did 150 of them and said this **** is for the birds after 48 hrs of plowing on 4 hrs sleep. So I called my buddy and gave the rest to him. He only dose 10 drive for himself so I keeped him busy. We had 15 trucks out and hierd 4 more trucks and still could not keep up with this storm so we pull out the wheel loader and 14' push box out and 4 trucks got her done in less time then 15 trucks did. I sure hope we dont get any for a while.

Tom Ron just got in from plowing with Bossman and he is shopping on the net right now. I sent him some trucks to look at to.


----------



## Scottscape

been plowing since friday at 1pm.. 6 hrs of sleep since then.. plowed all day today (call outs). got my truck i drive personally "winched" twice. i myself pulled about 20 cars out of the residential roads that we sideways so i could get by. car slammed into one of the trucks and damaged the **** out of a snow ex 1875 (still works flawlessly just bent) and the tailgate. overall = payup


----------



## LHK2

Give me your numbers you can have the driveways, i have had over 200 calls for driveways, i don't do them. been plowing since 1 pm Friday, just got in from moving snow, i think i clocked in more hours on my loader than plowing, total hrs of sleep 10 since Friday. Oh and Cincinnati plowers, my brother lives down there, i heard you got a little snow, try 21.5 in Broadview Hts. yea baby! Need some sleep, goodnight!


----------



## Clapper&Company

OK guys To day is the day LOL

Who wants to go truck shoping??


----------



## f250man

I'll go when and were Buddy.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, 

Every where and anywhere.... Today I would like to get one lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

LHK2;540376 said:


> Give me your numbers you can have the driveways, i have had over 200 calls for driveways, i don't do them. been plowing since 1 pm Friday, just got in from moving snow, i think i clocked in more hours on my loader than plowing, total hrs of sleep 10 since Friday. Oh and Cincinnati plowers, my brother lives down there, i heard you got a little snow, try 21.5 in Broadview Hts. yea baby! Need some sleep, goodnight!


here is my number.419-290-0230, I will travel over to broadview heights today to make some more money now that I had some sleep. hook me up. aaron wants a new bed edger this spring!!!!!!payup


----------



## VBigFord20

Well I went out about a hour ago to move my truck and there is a 6" round puddle near the front of it. It smells like gear oil which is honestly no surprise because the damn front diff has leaked twice before that the dealer has had to fix... before I even started plowing with the truck.

I guess I will be arguing with the dealer today or tommarow because it seems like all they do is put sealant around the problem and it just comes back every few months. Im sure 40+ hours of not ever taking it out of 4wd did not help the situation.


----------



## Burkartsplow

VBigFord20;540493 said:


> Well I went out about a hour ago to move my truck and there is a 6" round puddle near the front of it. It smells like gear oil which is honestly no surprise because the damn front diff has leaked twice before that the dealer has had to fix... before I even started plowing with the truck.
> 
> I guess I will be arguing with the dealer today or tommarow because it seems like all they do is put sealant around the problem and it just comes back every few months. Im sure 40+ hours of not ever taking it out of 4wd did not help the situation.


only problem was my tail pipe is a little off. Have to connect it back to it supports in one area. yeah 4x4 for 3 days straight usually does not help...give them a piece of your mind..:realmad:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;540493 said:


> Well I went out about a hour ago to move my truck and there is a 6" round puddle near the front of it. It smells like gear oil which is honestly no surprise because the damn front diff has leaked twice before that the dealer has had to fix... before I even started plowing with the truck.
> 
> I guess I will be arguing with the dealer today or tommarow because it seems like all they do is put sealant around the problem and it just comes back every few months. Im sure 40+ hours of not ever taking it out of 4wd did not help the situation.


the only issue i ever had with my front end is that all the bushings got replaced with like 3000 miles on it. it made a funky raddling noise so we took it there and they were all woopd. this summer i am have snynthetic put in everything i dont care what it gost. and i am going to a better tire next year like destination AT's or something along that line


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I finally got caught up on my sleep now, lol. Got up 20 minutes ago. 

So Ron, you getting a truck or what? I found a couple for you to check out. 

Well today I am gonna get my trailer done. It needs the plates, tires and new tailights put on. Then got some other small crap too


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom yep I going to get one, Im waiting on you to wake up LOL

I thought you said you was going to go truck shopping with me  To keep me from buying something like a ford lol.

Tom, we should have a trailer work day, I need to do lights on mine to... I will help you do yours I got all the stuff we need.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey Tom glad to see you made it to. Did you see the Ford stuck. I was really pissed off at that one. Yes sleep is over rated till you have a few days of that. LOL. Doing billing today that should be relaxing. The truck is at the shop picking it up later.


----------



## WALKERS

*More pics*

Here are some more shots


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh how did u get stuck??


----------



## WALKERS

My tight ass not buying the new tires till I actually needed them. I was pushing up the driveway like we normally do to where he wants the snow. Snow was wet and heavy allmost there stopped cold backed up put it in low 4X4 and bulldog gear and slowly slipped off to the left I was soooo pissed:realmad: We dont get big snows 4 and 6 in snow go right up it. Plus they were driving up and down it pack it into a nice sheet of freaking ICE.


----------



## Burkartsplow

WALKERS;540579 said:


> My tight ass not buying the new tires till I actually needed them. I was pushing up the driveway like we normally do to where he wants the snow. Snow was wet and heavy allmost there stopped cold backed up put it in low 4X4 and bulldog gear and slowly slipped off to the left I was soooo pissed:realmad: We dont get big snows 4 and 6 in snow go right up it. Plus they were driving up and down it pack it into a nice sheet of freaking ICE.


that is what i did. slipped off the drive and was done for. I was going to get new tires this year, but the ones i have were in good shape so i thought i would wait till fall and hook the truck up with new rubber. if i had done it this season i would not have needed the tow. live and learn.


----------



## WALKERS

Mine are being put on right now.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Who needs to buy new tires when you buying a new truck  lol


----------



## WALKERS

LOL What you getting a Toyota?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I was thinking a geo


----------



## WALKERS

I think Meyer makes a 3' V for those Geos.


----------



## toby4492

Hey Clap how ya gonna buy a truck when you are on here all day having a posting frenzy. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im in a bad mood so im taking it out on my keys


----------



## StoneDevil

toby4492;540656 said:


> Hey Clap how ya gonna buy a truck when you are on here all day having a posting frenzy. LOL


 LMAO aint that the truth.

oh Walkers i think u need some more FF on that blade


----------



## WALKERS

Does it really work thou I here everyone say that. Plus the way the snow was coming down when I was FREAKIN STUCK there I am luck it was a big snow drift by the time the tow truck came


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya it gonna be a new set of meat for me next year. the all season just dont cut it anymore


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Whats with gas prices, went up to 3.45 today what is there to blame for it this time.


----------



## clark lawn

i saw diesel at 4.09 today.


----------



## Mike S

Got done working this morning!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Elwer Lawn Care;540895 said:


> Whats with gas prices, went up to 3.45 today what is there to blame for it this time.


Price of oil went up to $107.00 today, for what reason....because the can. Also think it went up because half the stations were out of gas during the storm, trucks couldn't get through.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

nice pics WALKERS, maybe next time with the new tires you will have alittle better traction


----------



## WALKERS

HELLLLLOOOO!!!!! WHERE IS EVERYONE. You sleeping guys? YOOOO HOOOO,


----------



## WALKERS

JEEP
I had them put on today matter of fact. I got a good deal as well.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya 347 i am upset


----------



## AESC

ron you can buy my truck 17K and i will leave the plow on for you. you know my stuff works good.

Can we push your truck off one of those steep hills near you. that would be fun. we can make a u tube movie.


----------



## WALKERS

Kevin 
Are you talking a gas price that your upset about? Be glad its not $3.90


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WALKERS;541021 said:


> Kevin
> Are you talking a gas price that your upset about? Be glad its not $3.90


yes gas went up 50 cents in the last week
it was 2.95 last wensday


----------



## VBigFord20

WALKERS;541021 said:


> Kevin
> Are you talking a gas price that your upset about? Be glad its not $3.90


Thats next weeks price. Diesel will then be $4.75 and it will cost me only $500 a week for fuel then:realmad:

Anyone selling a 4x2 Ranger 2.3L 5-speed? I think I am going to park the beast and start driving a little turd around with just my important tools and only drive the onefiddy when I need it.


----------



## WALKERS

Vford
I would like to get a gasser run around as well. Prices are crazy.


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey guys got a bunch of pics and a vid up in the storm pics section!:bluebounc heres a link.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=541050#post541050


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

and i have to drive 40 miles tomorrow morning to have progressive look at my truck and i am so lazy and i dont wanna have to screw with the couplers. but i know i should pull it off. and i think i bent my jack stand cause it dont crank no more ahh opps.


----------



## WALKERS

Kevin
I thought they are suppose to come to you.


----------



## toby4492

I thought Progressive came on site also. They sure advertise it on tv.


----------



## WALKERS

In fact I thought I was going to be visited by them after this weekend. Thankfully I was able to get out without a scratch.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WALKERS;541061 said:


> Kevin
> I thought they are suppose to come to you.


i posted pics of what was going on in my wheel wells i had a whole new bed put on and new frame section and got it back the 2nd of jan. now the paint is peeling and i wanna show them now so i can get it fixd once the weather gets nice. its all under there warranty stuff


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WALKERS;541065 said:


> In fact I thought I was going to be visited by them after this weekend. Thankfully I was able to get out without a scratch.


and when i messd my truck up nobody came out but the wrecker guy and he took it away. i never even saw a progressive person till i pickd it up 2 weeks later. at the end of the new years snow storm. got it back just in time to drive it home put the plow on and push everything back.


----------



## WALKERS

Well I would drive to them as well. Yes it will cost you some GAS then sorry.:crying:


----------



## born2farm

mornin fellas


----------



## f250man

Good morning Brock :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good morning kid and old man

steve we getting together today??


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey guys! ron you going to get that truck or what?


----------



## StoneDevil

morning Ohio, i just filled the 2500hd 25.163 gal. at 3.25 was a wooping $82.01. thank god for a company truck and P card.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Gas is $3.40 here in Ohio


----------



## StoneDevil

ouch. well our on shop is in Findlay Oh. and i'm waiting for UPS for a antenna for a GPS equiped 320. then i will be driving to a project in moundsville to survey a Onsite landfill.. i find out what gas is there


----------



## Metz

hey fellas, i'd like to hear some opinions on sno-way plows? i looked at a truck yesterday, '04 f350, 60,000 miles, sno-way plow and salter. they want $21,998. my question is, of all the plows i've used (curtis, meyers, western, boss), i've never used one of these polycarbonate plows. they just don't look like they'd be able to handle moving piles of icy chunky snow after a big storm like last weekend. so anybody have any opinions on the durability of sno-way plows?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Snoway makes a damn good plow I think, there cost is higher but I think they would be fine


----------



## f250man

Yea Ron we will get together today. 

When Tom gets his butt out of bed. 

And Sno-way makes a great product and you can put a stainless moldboard on that plow later on down the road.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, Good deal I got a find me a truck today lol


----------



## f250man

We will find you one there buddy. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

I know we will.

Then I can drive anywhere I want with out thinking I hope this POS makes it LOL


----------



## f250man

I hear you. I've been there and it sucks and if I dont buy a newer truck or put money in mine it will be like that for me. I need a lot of front end parts replaced.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron you can drive anywhere, just keep a few rolls of duct tape and some zip ties with you. That way you can fix anything. 

My lazy butt is out of bed now. Just gotta get his lazy ass ready to go, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea is it getting bad?


----------



## Clapper&Company

MY lazzy ass what?

I'm ready to go I been ready since 7:30 when I woke up


----------



## f250man

It is about time you got out of bed Tom.  

Ron yes it needs some new bushings and I think the axle bushings are shot now with this last storm.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Let me know Steve, I will help do them if you want?


----------



## f250man

OK Ron I will. So are we ready to go truck shopping yet. Are you guys coming to pick me up or am I meeting you some where. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm ready....

I dont care you will have to ask tom if were picking u up lol


----------



## f250man

You are with him. Just ask


----------



## Clapper&Company

I am 

I just told him to read our post on here lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow, LOL I dont think a bunch of people 6 foot and taller are going to be able to cram into the lawnguy. I think we will meet up with you somewhere Steve.


----------



## Clapper&Company

a bunch? Tom Steve and I is that a bunch?


----------



## clark lawn

metzinger are you talking abouyt that truck at the carlot on bears den road? if so a buddy of mine looked at it and said there was alot of issues( been beat real hard) id take it somewere and get it checked out if you are thinking about it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Maybe were stoping by the Broke back fan club?? OR the PPF hall


----------



## Metz

clark lawn;541251 said:


> metzinger are you talking abouyt that truck at the carlot on bears den road? if so a buddy of mine looked at it and said there was alot of issues( been beat real hard) id take it somewere and get it checked out if you are thinking about it.


no, this one is at preston toyota of boardman on market st. its silver, real nice looking. they want $21999, but the salesman said they will negotiate. blue book value is $19500. i just have concerns with that clear plastic snow plow, looks like it could break easily.


----------



## f250man

I sure hope not if so I an't going


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hear you on that LOL

I think we we can all fit in the lawn guy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am the shortest of you 2 and I dont fit back there. Plus I gotta leave it for the wifey to drive. I dont want my truck on another retaining wall again, LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, So were taking the Truck?


----------



## f250man

I hear that Tom. I'll drive my truck around. With all of us if some one throw me some gas money.


----------



## f250man

Dam Tom you ready to go shopping yet for Rons truck. I'm waiting. :waving:


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;541258 said:


> I am the shortest of you 2 and I dont fit back there.


I think my big ass will fit in there with you and Ron.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

progressive is gonna re paint my truck once i got time to give it up. so spring summer . the guy took pics and was like thats odd but hes like just call us when ur ready to have it done and will get it takend care of for u


----------



## f250man

Thats cool Kevin that they didnt give you a hard time about it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;541271 said:


> Thats cool Kevin that they didnt give you a hard time about it.


ya i thought they might but i mean obviously i didnt get up in there and scratch it off so not my fault. and once it warms up i am gonna put spray in bedliner in the bed


----------



## Clapper&Company

Glad to hear that Kevin


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I would drive my car, but it was havingsome seriuous transmission issues comming home last night. I dont wanna get halfway to madison and lose the trans in the stupid thing. I know the truck will make it, lol


----------



## f250man

Well I'm waiting for you guys lets get your ass moving and find Ron a truck.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey my boots and hat are on, just gotta get Ron's ass off plowsite here. Then we will be good to go


----------



## f250man

Kevin what you doing today? Me,Tom and Ron are going to find Ron a truck and are wondering if you want to do lunch?


----------



## f250man

Lets go Ron. I'll see you guys in a while.  :waving:


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas sounds like you guys are going to spend some coin. I feel sorry for the guy when you three ya hoo pull up. LOL Give' heck. My truck is at the shop again getting new sway bars up front and the rear diff is leaking into my brake pads in the back so I have no E brake. YEAH. I guys fill me in on your safari today late.


----------



## f250man

Ok Josh we will I'm going to get Ron to buy a real truck (FORD)


----------



## WALKERS

Come over to dark side ron.:salute:


----------



## Mike S

Oh my god! How are there this many pages know?


----------



## Mike S

Ron did you like that picture I sent you? Im loading pics now on to computer! 78 pics! Ive gots pics of trucks, skid loaders, backhoes, wheel loaders, and dump trucks!


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;540238 said:


> ya u could have a seal going on there or even a hose issue. my couzin just had his 60 rebuilt after it crappd and is having issues with it leaking around the top seal so who knows. but we survived


Just to give you an update on what I did. I ended up replacing the whole c valve on it yesterday. A o ring was tearing apart on it.

You other guys, did you buy Ron a truck today or what? I now feel like I am behind in the game on the green side. Although I did get my ad in for the today and the next three weeks or more. Came out today and it looks good if I may say so myself.

Got things to do. I am doing my billing for this storm now so the customers don't forget how big of a $!#$!#[email protected] it was to move this stuff. Check back later on.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;541283 said:


> Kevin what you doing today? Me,Tom and Ron are going to find Ron a truck and are wondering if you want to do lunch?


with gas the way it is i cant afford to eat and i didnt see this till now but maybe another day



Young Pup;541377 said:


> Just to give you an update on what I did. I ended up replacing the whole c valve on it yesterday. A o ring was tearing apart on it.
> 
> You other guys, did you buy Ron a truck today or what? I now feel like I am behind in the game on the green side. Although I did get my ad in for the today and the next three weeks or more. Came out today and it looks good if I may say so myself.
> 
> Got things to do. I am doing my billing for this storm now so the customers don't forget how big of a $!#$!#[email protected] it was to move this stuff. Check back later on.


JP if u pat ur self on the back any harder ur gonna leave a mark


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;541424 said:


> JP if u pat ur self on the back any harder ur gonna leave a mark


My arm is not long enough. Having a bad Kevin?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;541440 said:


> My arm is not long enough. Having a bad Kevin?


no it was a joke and if i seem up set me and my dad were going at it again i have been trying to avoid him. but apparently today i ate something that was his even though i bought it. whatever its same **** diffrent day with him


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;541448 said:


> no it was a joke and if i seem up set me and my dad were going at it again i have been trying to avoid him. but apparently today i ate something that was his even though i bought it. whatever its same **** diffrent day with him


Sorry to hear about that Kevin. I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## carl b

hello all
had a bad spill last summer & broke my leg,hip, &wrist..
that was bad.. but my local plow & lawn people did all my work.. so i didn't lose a client.... I just got the web back... (thanx to the last storm..)


----------



## kashman

a pile from the storm


----------



## kashman

pic from the lunch i got a whole 5 wing for free on a fed up order. It was good 2 meet some of the boys


----------



## born2farm

welcome back crb. hope everything is goin better for u.

Ron u get a new truck?


----------



## VBigFord20

Since everyone else asked... 

Wheres Rons new truck?

My truck was at the dealer all day, trans was flushed and filled with Royal Purple. They showed me the old fluid which did not look bad at all, thats always a good sign.

Changed the oil once again with full synth, better to pay more for the added protection.

They even washed my truck for me, I did not even recognize it because it went from a dirty white to a dark blue. They did crack my bug guard someplace along the line, but Im not even going to ***** about that because.....

I blew out a pinion seal on my front diff, and they replaced it for free! I *****ed that it has blown a seal 2x before (the cover gasket) and said there must be something not right. They took it all apart, replaced all the seals and re-aligned my gear set. They said something was binding for some reason that should not have been so they fixed everything free of charge.

I think I am going to park the beast soon anyways and pick up a 4 banger 5 speed ranger to beat around in. At $3.45 I can't drive the F-150 daily anymore.


----------



## kashman

i didnt see it i didnt even see a truck i should have drove the t bird


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;541547 said:


> hello all
> had a bad spill last summer & broke my leg,hip, &wrist..
> that was bad.. but my local plow & lawn people did all my work.. so i didn't lose a client.... I just got the web back... (thanx to the last storm..)


Welcome back. I thought you got out of it. Glad to hear you are getting back on your feet. Yeah, this last storm sure was a doozy as I am sure you know.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Lunch was good!!

I was looking all day for a truck. I'll have one tomrrow I hope, Will post pics then


----------



## clark lawn

kashman;541571 said:


> pic from the lunch i got a whole 5 wing for free on a fed up order. It was good 2 meet some of the boys


whitch one were you at?


----------



## f250man

Ron you will never have a truck unless you make up your mind already. Kash it was nice to finally put a face to the name. We went to the lube in valley view.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve I know i know


----------



## kashman

f250man;541646 said:


> Ron you will never have a truck unless you make up your mind already. Kash it was nice to finally put a face to the name. We went to the lube in valley view.


my face aint 2 good but i make do


----------



## f250man




----------



## kashman

ok ron 1 we did last year


----------



## kashman

pic 2 for you


----------



## kashman

last 1 ill try 2 find somw wall pics for ya


----------



## Clapper&Company

not bad looks good


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It was nice to meet you Kash. Now we can slowly meet everyone else too. 

No truck for the Clap still. He is too picky,lol. Maybe he will just hire a bunch of mexicans and some shovels to finish the rest of the winter


----------



## f250man

Very nice Kash.


----------



## VBigFord20

Looks like you do nice work kash.

Im going to have to upload some of my paver, retaining wall, and stamp concrete work one of these days.


----------



## grasmancolumbus

metzinger;541213 said:


> hey fellas, i'd like to hear some opinions on sno-way plows? i looked at a truck yesterday, '04 f350, 60,000 miles, sno-way plow and salter. they want $21,998. my question is, of all the plows i've used (curtis, meyers, western, boss), i've never used one of these polycarbonate plows. they just don't look like they'd be able to handle moving piles of icy chunky snow after a big storm like last weekend. so anybody have any opinions on the durability of sno-way plows?


this past weekend I broke 2 snoway lexan blades. I am going to get rid of mine not worth the money. They dont stand up to commercial plowing whatsoever. If I was just plowing residential drives it might be ok, bit NOT for commercial lots, Just my opinion,


----------



## f250man

Just put a stainless sheet on it and you will be good to go.


----------



## fordmstng66

kashman;541679 said:


> pic 2 for you


Nice work!!!


----------



## carl b

yes I'm doing great.. hows everyone been? the last storm here was nice..12" -15" i think i saw Ron's looking for a truck..did you look at the lot across the bridge for quaker steak? the sales man there sold me my last two trucks.. if you get one do you just take two loans out? one to buy it one to fill the tank lol... j/k is any one doing a fuel sur charge? if so how much ?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I was thinking of Fule Sur Charge

But it only cost me like 5 more $$ to fill the take up and with this much snow I made enought to cover the cost of fule now if it was a 2" I might of done it


----------



## LHK2

Well considering gas has gone up almost 25% and diesel has increased 30%, you should be putting a fuel surcharge on the bills, otherwise your giving money back to the customer. We have had a clause in all our contracts for the past five years about fuel surcharges. We start adding the surcharge after a set fuel price in the contract, usually 3 to 5% of the contract price covers our extra cost. What we will be adding this year is a clause for salt charges if salt goes so much above our purchase price like it has this year.
Only one customer complained about the surcharge.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LHK what part of ohio u in?


----------



## f250man

I raised all my bids by 10% last year for fuel and also stated last year if gas went over 3.00 a gallon my contracts were null and void. Same thing this year 10% in crease and over 4.00 a gallon they are null and void. No one companied.


----------



## carl b

5-10% is what i was thinking.. last years storm.. i spent $140 in fuel this year $260 but my truck has fuel leek.. i'm fixing it soon as i find a building to get in to..


----------



## Burkartsplow

I spent i believe around 300 on this last storm. but that was 4 days so I think i made out pretty well and that was being in 4x all weekend long and gettting stuck. sorry did not make it. i fell asleep for about 3 hours yesterday afternoon.


----------



## f250man

Ok Aaron now you sound like Ron taking a nap in the middle of the day.


----------



## Burkartsplow

it is the ussmileyflag way!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea You missed out on a good lunch


----------



## f250man

And some other funny stories from the day.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yea Aaron, you missed out on some good times!!!!! We will try again next time though

What is going CRB?? Havent seen you in a good while. How are you doing??


----------



## carl b

What is going CRB?? Haven't seen you in a good while. How are you doing??[/QUOTE]

i'm do well.. ready to cut grass & mulch.. tired of snow.. only plowed a few times this year but missed lots of leaf & grass season. i was cleaning a gutter and when i got back on the latter it fell..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is good to hear. They get you all glued back together good then? It is good to have you back on with us here on the Ohio thread!!!:waving: I never trust those ladders. I always try to stay on the roof and off of the ladder as much as I can. You take care of yourself buddy


----------



## carl b

lots of metal in me now.. new titanium rod for the leg and something for my hip.. my wrist was shattered..so body healed it self


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Man you can be like the terminator now, LOL At least you are back and in good shape again. That is what matters


----------



## LHK2

Clapper&Company;541857 said:


> LHK what part of ohio u in?


Cleveland and surrounding areas


----------



## Clapper&Company

OK i didnt know


----------



## carl b

I AM THE TERMINATOR wesport HAHA so how have you been?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not too bad. Getting busy and lots of calls in for some landscaping. The business is really starting to take off. Other than that, just plowing snow and waiting for spring to get here


----------



## clark lawn

clap you going to buy a truck today? your burning daylight bs'ing on here.


----------



## f250man

check this out it is Ron test driving trucks yesterday.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60410


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;541886 said:


> it is the ussmileyflag way!!!!


thats the mexican way gosh.. and hey nobody calld me i felt left out. and i had the blade on so it would of cost me 20 bucks in gas. and shoot i spent 280+ on gas i think id have to look i write it all down


----------



## f250man

Josh, Ron finally came over to the dark side. And bought a FORD.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;542048 said:


> Josh, Ron finally came over to the dark side. And bought a FORD.


what did he get


----------



## Clapper&Company

I got to pick it up tonight!

2001 F250 XL V10


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;542093 said:


> I got to pick it up tonight!
> 
> 2001 F250 XL V10


congrats..bout time


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Now that leaves me, JP, Burkhart, Kash, Metz with the Chevy trucks now. Ron still has the Chevy trucks still. He will keep this for a year, then get smart and trade for a new Chevy


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kash has fords too


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;542093 said:


> I got to pick it up tonight!
> 
> 2001 F250 XL V10


booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooBooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Metz

Sydenstricker Landscaping;542146 said:


> Now that leaves me, JP, Burkhart, Kash, Metz with the Chevy trucks now. Ron still has the Chevy trucks still. He will keep this for a year, then get smart and trade for a new Chevy


i was looking at an f350 yesterday my gmc and i have had some good times, great times, but we've also had our share of problems. i just feel like i need to see what else is out there, ya know? its not you, its me


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

Now thats funny. You just cant commit can you.


----------



## clark lawn

metzinger;542195 said:


> i was looking at an f350 yesterday my gmc and i have had some good times, great times, but we've also had our share of problems. i just feel like i need to see what else is out there, ya know? its not you, its me


why dodnt you just go buy that new dump at donnell ford i took it for a test drive a couple weeks ago i just wish i had the money to buy it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

metzinger;542195 said:


> i was looking at an f350 yesterday my gmc and i have had some good times, great times, but we've also had our share of problems. i just feel like i need to see what else is out there, ya know? its not you, its me


LOL funny stuff!


----------



## Metz

clark lawn;542203 said:


> why dodnt you just go buy that new dump at donnell ford i took it for a test drive a couple weeks ago i just wish i had the money to buy it.


i don't think i'm ready for a dump yet. whatever truck i have is a work truck and my main transportation. i don't think i could impress the ladies goin out on a date in a dump plus, money isn't exactly rollin in just yet.

clark, you have a good mechanic around town you would recommend? i'm a fuggin idiot when it comes to workin on a truck, but i don't have any mechanic friends i can trust


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea dont you know chicks dig dumps LOL


----------



## Metz

Clapper&Company;542218 said:


> Yea dont you know chicks dig dumps LOL


not in y-town! unless of course i put some shiny rims on it, lower it, and get some bass bumpin now thats hot, a gangsta dump!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats pimpin there, some 18" spinners, and Dump body underliting


----------



## carl b

metzinger;542219 said:


> not in y-town! unless of course i put some shiny rims on it, lower it, and get some bass bumpin now thats hot, a gangsta dump!


when you hook it up please post pic's..haha
Ron how much is an oil change on a v-10? do you know? $80.00 at the shop down the street.. but it will last forever..


----------



## VBigFord20

v-10 huh?

My 5.4L gets about 8mpg plowing. Since a 6.8L is the same motor plus 2 cylinders I got to think your going to get 6mpg plowing.

But at least you got a real truck.


----------



## clark lawn

acually the guy who was the best man in my wedding owns an auto shop here in poland. anything i cant/dont want to do goes out to him. i sent you a pm


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

VBigFord20;542301 said:


> But at least you got a real truck.


thats fightin words right there........................................but i agree


----------



## clark lawn

i know a few guys that drive their dumps around one has a dodge diesel that makes 700hp at the rear wheels so he drives his dump around cause it gets better milage.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clark lawn;542314 said:


> i know a few guys that drive their dumps around one has a dodge diesel that makes 700hp at the rear wheels so he drives his dump around cause it gets better milage.


i stoppd trying to impress people long ago. when everybody eles drives 60k plus cars and i am one of the few with a pick up i stand out either way


----------



## Young Pup

Lawnsite working for anyone else? I posted over there but cannot get back on?


----------



## Mike S

Ron! Ford V10! WTF! Where did that come from? What happened mr die hard gm man!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;542328 said:


> Ron! Ford V10! WTF! Where did that come from? What happened mr die hard gm man!


Well, it won't be long before that ford dies that is for sure. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

I have killed 2 GMs this year wanted to try a ford LOL

I plan on driving it till this time next yr and trading it in for a new one


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;542347 said:


> I have killed 2 GMs this year wanted to try a ford LOL
> 
> I plan on driving it till this time next yr and trading it in for a new one


Carry a tow rope or chain with you to be pulled back to the shop. rofl. j/k good luck with the truck. Hope she holds together for you through the season.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

He kills them so quick cause those guys down there get anything over 6 inches and they go apesh**, lol and blow the trucks up. Need to come up here Ron where a normal lake effect can drop a foot in a matter of a couple quick hours. But that is just normal for us. He will just drive the Ford till 09, then trade it back in for a nice Chevy Only reason he is buying the Ford cause most everything else is junk out there and real slim pickins


----------



## kashman

Clapper&Company;542347 said:


> I have killed 2 GMs this year wanted to try a ford LOL
> 
> I plan on driving it till this time next yr and trading it in for a new one


well ill have 2 go 2 Norwalk and get you one of the stickers HAULING AZZ SUCKING GAS all my fords have them


----------



## Clapper&Company

kashman;542367 said:


> well ill have 2 go 2 Norwalk and get you one of the stickers HAULING AZZ SUCKING GAS all my fords have them


Your going to get me one?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL Kash. I think this one will be better on gas than the red hoop he was driving, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Wheres the smile flying the bird?


----------



## kashman

Clapper&Company;542372 said:


> Your going to get me one?


sure next time im at the track ill pic 1 up you cant drive a ford without one


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

What the heck are you talking about the smilie flying wings??? You mean

Kash, there are a few Fords around here with those on them. My friend's dad has the V10 in his 250 and that thing is a piggy at best. But I guess as long as you dont drive with it floored all the time, it shouldnt be too bad


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thanks man!

I'll buy lunch next time


----------



## WALKERS

You guys are so entertaining sometimes. GLAD to see you got yourself a truck Ronnie. 
Hello everyone.:waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We going to BW3's next time for lunch?? We will have to go on Tuesday for the wing specials. That would be some fun

Josh, whats up?? Still need to pick the damn thing up first, lol


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;542403 said:


> We going to BW3's next time for lunch?? We will have to go on Tuesday for the wing specials. That would be some fun
> 
> Josh, whats up?? Still need to pick the damn thing up first, lol


ok as long as they know what mild is


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL, yeah that first batch they gave you was dark orange, LOL. The second set looked much better, lol. I think that waiter we had was a fruit though


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;542431 said:


> LOL, yeah that first batch they gave you was dark orange, LOL. The second set looked much better, lol. I think that waiter we had was a fruit though


yep little light in the loafers 5 oclock hits and all the fine beachs roll in


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, it seemes when we were leaving, alot of decent broads were starting to stroll in.


----------



## f250man

Tom cant go again he already got in the dog house about it this time


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Bull sh**!!!!!!!!!!! I will go when I damn well feel like it. I work my ass off, so I deserve it. That whole doghouse crap from her is getting old REAL fast


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Here we go guys. Post #2000!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I need my fireworks, LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;542466 said:


> Here we go guys. Post #2000!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I need my fireworks, LOL


only 814 more to catch up with ron now


----------



## f250man

Congrats Tom.


----------



## clark lawn

wheres everyone at tonight?


----------



## WALKERS

I am here :waving:whats up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am here now:waving: We got Ron's truck today. It looks nice, has an 8 foot Fisher with pro-wings, which are beat to crap. V10 and 95,000 miles. It is white and has a few dings in the bed and a couple small rust holes. But all in all not a bad truck!!! Kind of a gas hog though, lol. He thought 20 bucks would give it some gas, it took it from an 1/8 tank to a 1/4 tank, lol. I think he needs to get financed for the fill ups He will be on the quiet side tonite though, he is at home and left his laptop here. I bet he will be going through withdrawals and be here at 7am to get the laptop


----------



## WALKERS

I hear you I put 6 gallons in the wifes car for $20 bucks. I usually only put $40 dollars in the truck I am lucky to get a half tank. It is $4.09 a gallon for diesel down here. Sucks.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is why I have been driving my Saturn around. I filled up, ran around with Ron most of the day, and put 170 miles and barely used a 1/4 tank, which is only 3 gallons in the car. 25 bucks fills it up from a 1/4 tank, lol. 40 bucks at a gas station is about useless anymore


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;542908 said:


> I am here now:waving: We got Ron's truck today. It looks nice, has an 8 foot Fisher with pro-wings, which are beat to crap. V10 and 95,000 miles. It is white and has a few dings in the bed and a couple small rust holes. But all in all not a bad truck!!! Kind of a gas hog though, lol. He thought 20 bucks would give it some gas, it took it from an 1/8 tank to a 1/4 tank, lol. I think he needs to get financed for the fill ups He will be on the quiet side tonite though, he is at home and left his laptop here. I bet he will be going through withdrawals and be here at 7am to get the laptop


so he has 2 talk 2 the old lady now this cant be good


----------



## f250man

Tom I thought he was coming back up with you today so you guys could work on his light bar and ****.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL Kash. He will be tearing his hair out for sure when he figures out he left it here, lol. 

Steve, he was but Andrew (bossman) and his wife were getting pizza, beer, playing cards and making a pie. So he went there instead. Im sure he will be up here tomorrow. Then we can meet up and see his new ride


----------



## carl b

hello people, i thought i would chime in here.. my 94 Chevy took $132. to fill up today the Honda $29 and i'm not filling the 99 Chevy.. that was at $3.29 per gallon


----------



## f250man

Thats cool give me a call when he come up. Are you guys going to your grampas in Perry to work on it? He has been calling me all day but his phone keeps losing signal so I quit answering my phone when he calls.


----------



## f250man

Mine took 25 gallons and it cost me $ 70.00 to fill it at 2.89 a gallon.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya i put 40 bucks in the truck today for like 11 gals or something like that i am barely touching 3/4 all i had on me was 40 it came down from 3.47 to 3.25


----------



## carl b

f250man;542948 said:


> Mine took 25 gallons and it cost me $ 70.00 to fill it at 2.89 a gallon.


i'm 28 years old so how the f***. did gas go from $0.76 to 3.29 ? i dream of 2.89


----------



## born2farm

heck guys by the time i drive it will be 5bux a gallon...man my mower sure gets good gas milage...3 storms on one tank


----------



## f250man

I hear you crb. Im 37 and I can remember getting gas for .95 when I first started to drive. I had .40 cents off a gallon at Giant Eagle today.


----------



## WALKERS

Crb
That was back win Coca Cola was a dime and White Castles were five cents.


----------



## carl b

born2farm;542957 said:


> heck guys by the time i drive it will be 5bux a gallon...man my mower sure gets good gas milage...3 storms on one tank


thats funny, my truck gets 15-20 hours of plow time but it did have a leek in the line. just never fixed it.. so my friend put stainless on it today


----------



## kashman

well im 31 it was .99 my first year driving smokes 1.50 . 5.00 got me 2 packs of smokes and 1hr of pool now i cant get a pack of smokes for that


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, my grandpa lives in Willoughby. My dad lives in Perry, lol. Grandpa's house has all the tools and what nots to work on crap. Yeah his phone was being crap today. But then again we were WAYYYYYY out in the boondocks. The road we were on was dirt and a giant pot hole laden mud pit. His truck went from white to orange/brown real quick

I havent put gas in my truck for a few days now. I aint driving it very much so Im not worried about it. It is 3.19 at some places in Ron's area.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;542962 said:


> I hear you crb. Im 37 and I can remember getting gas for .95 when I first started to drive. I had .40 cents off a gallon at Giant Eagle today.


i got 70 off what can i say i am a fat butt. my sister is gonna use it i hate wasting my time going up there. all the black people look like there gonna jack my truck or steal the plow off it. and i try and stick all my money in one place. like the gas station i go to in town is the one i can get the trailer in


----------



## carl b

f250man;542962 said:


> I hear you crb. Im 37 and I can remember getting gas for .95 when I first started to drive. I had .40 cents off a gallon at Giant Eagle today.


i was in Garrard Ohio off rt. 11 and i swear i was paying $0.76 12 years ago


----------



## WALKERS

Yes I agree mine sits as well Tom unless I really need to use it. It has been sitting since I got it back from the shop. I cant wait to have to put fuel in it.:realmad:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Time to start making biodiesel Josh


----------



## f250man

I drive the truck around town and if I have to go real far I drive the car.


----------



## carl b

WALKERS;542963 said:


> Crb
> That was back win Coca Cola was a dime and White Castles were five cents.


i did have a hip replace meant you know.. that should give me a buckeye card and a handicap write.. so yes i remember that.. haha:crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is how it works here too. The car doesnt seem too bad on gas Steve. Especially for a V6.

crb, that stinks. You always joke about old people and breaking a hip and the buckeye card, lol. Kinda sux though when you bust a hip at your age. Puts a whole new perspective on things


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;542975 said:


> i got 70 off what can i say i am a fat butt. my sister is gonna use it i hate wasting my time going up there. all the black people look like there gonna jack my truck or steal the plow off it. and i try and stick all my money in one place. like the gas station i go to in town is the one i can get the trailer in


i have to say it.. black people don't steal things that have to use.. if they can't sell it they don't need it


----------



## f250man

Yea Tom it didnt do to bad we drove all over the place with us 3 in it and used a half a tank. I was driving back and forth to Cleveland with it and would get 4 days and 800 miles out of a tank. And it dosent get stuck real easy either.


----------



## VBigFord20

Heck back around 2000 when I was still in high school I can remember paying $0.96 for gas. I used to fill up my ranger and go bowling on a friday with $20 in my pocket.

Now if I fill up on a friday and want to go out, I better have at least $100 in my pocket. I talked to my mom today and told her I was going to buy a 4 banger ranger or a small car and park the truck until it snows or I need my trailer and she said Im nuts and it would cost me more in the long run. 

I don't understand how buying a car for $5k and insuring it for another $400 a year and getting 3x the millage out of it would cost me more. According to my math it would save me money within 2 years. And since gas keeps going up,up,up.... I don't see how I can go wrong.

Definatly getting a motorcycle this summer. At least when Im not working I can save money riding that.


----------



## carl b

i have to take meds for depression now.. no joke. it was the worst thing in my hole life.. i lost almost every thing.. workers comp did northing.. i messed up the paper work and didn't cover me.. after my ins. i o $20,000 no new truck for Carl


----------



## f250man

I thought the same thing when I bought my bike and it still cost 15 to fill it up and it dose not get that great of milage either


----------



## WALKERS

Well this old man is out of here I will catch you all tomorrow. C YA.


----------



## carl b

i must also go.. take care.. god bless


----------



## VBigFord20

f250man;542995 said:


> I thought the same thing when I bought my bike and it still cost 15 to fill it up and it dose not get that great of milage either


Well then I will buy a scooter.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, I can just picture you riding around the Cleveland area on a Vespa, lol Are you saying that you would look like magilla gorilla on a scooter?? LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;543151 said:


> Well then I will buy a scooter.


and while all of u guys stop buying gas i stick with my truck. when the demand goes down supply stays the same prices go down. basic rules of suppy and demand.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;543159 said:


> Yeah, I can just picture you riding around the Cleveland area on a Vespa, lol Are you saying that you would look like magilla gorilla on a scooter?? LOL


see tom if me or you did that at least we wouldnt look such like retards. we could put sweaters on and look like rich people. not that i would ever own a vespa or a sweater for the record


----------



## carl b

well fellas i'm getting my dump insert today... i hope to save cash to buy salter for it this summer so if anyone wants to buy my buyer suv pro this fall let me know.. you are the first to see its for sale.. so if interested let me know and if it works out you can have first look.. i paid $650.00 for it 12/18/07 my old one caught fire my worker didn't plug it in all the way.. just needed something to get though the year..


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;543159 said:


> Yeah, I can just picture you riding around the Cleveland area on a Vespa, lol Are you saying that you would look like magilla gorilla on a scooter?? LOL


I could just see Tom on a vespa and a sweeter vest.  :waving:


----------



## KINNCO

Hey Ron do you any pics of that truck yet??


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL Steve, you wont catch me dead in a sweater vest thing or a scooter, lol. 

Ron wont be posting pics yet, I still have his computer He is gonna come get it tomorrow or monday now. I think he will be up sooner when he gets plowsite withdrawal


----------



## KINNCO

I think we're gonna order some strobe kits and do the install the same day and he said something about you buying lunch when I come up


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You going up to his place to do the strobes?? Me buying lunch?? Im not sure if I will even be comming down,lol


----------



## VBigFord20

Sydenstricker Landscaping;543159 said:


> Yeah, I can just picture you riding around the Cleveland area on a Vespa, lol Are you saying that you would look like magilla gorilla on a scooter?? LOL


I can pull off riding a vespa, I'm Italian, hehe

But yeah I would still look like half the scooter is stuck in my ass.



KGRlandscapeing;543160 said:


> and while all of u guys stop buying gas i stick with my truck. when the demand goes down supply stays the same prices go down. basic rules of suppy and demand.


There is no such thing as simple supply and demand when it comes to gas and oil prices. We went through that in all my economic classes, basically it is the one of a slim few exceptions to the rule.

Oil is run by a cartel, they can, and will do whatever the fawk they want.

Oh, found a pic of what I might look like on a scooter, lol









If I put my company logo on it, can I write if off saying I use it to go price jobs?


----------



## VBigFord20

Ok, this pic is funny, this dude would make me look like a skinny guy on a scooter.


----------



## KINNCO

Sydenstricker Landscaping;543344 said:


> You going up to his place to do the strobes?? Me buying lunch?? Im not sure if I will even be comming down,lol


That's the plan I would like to it this week. If the weather is nice next week I'd like to camping while my wifey poo is on spring break.


----------



## f250man

I have a pic of the new truck but I'll let Ron post some up for you guys first. And he said he found some sweet strobes that he can mount under the v10 symbols or the f 350 symbols. And he might mount the full light bar on a back rack instead of the top of the truck.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;543366 said:


> I have a pic of the new truck but I'll let Ron post some up for you guys first. And he said he found some sweet strobes that he can mount under the v10 symbols or the f 350 symbols. And he might mount the full light bar on a back rack instead of the top of the truck.


thats what i would do i like my lights on the bar i built


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That would look nice with that fullsize bar on a rack. He wanted to mount his mini-edge up on the roof, but it looked kinda small on that truck. I tried talking him into doing the 05-07 Superduty front end swap. I think that would look awesome on that truck, and give him more room to put hide-a-ways and what not.


----------



## f250man

He called me a little while ago and asked me what mirrors I had on my truck I had the small ones on like he dose and I put the tow mirrors on. I told him I got them off ebay so I think he is going to order some off ebay to.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah those little mirrors suck for that big of a truck. He should get the newer ones with the turn signals in them and put some strobes in there I am going to get the towing mirrors for my Chevy since both of my mirrors are broke. They just flap in the wind now, lol. Pine trees will do that to them


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;543419 said:


> Yeah those little mirrors suck for that big of a truck. He should get the newer ones with the turn signals in them and put some strobes in there I am going to get the towing mirrors for my Chevy since both of my mirrors are broke. They just flap in the wind now, lol. Pine trees will do that to them


ya when they get ice on them those things hit like a ton of bricks


----------



## kc2006

Anyone know where I can get some 55 gallon drums? Need at least 3 steel drums, could use probably 5-7 though. I found them new but don't want to spend big money. Clappy, there anywhere in minerva that has them cheap?


----------



## clark lawn

kurt what kind to u need sealed on both end except for the bung hole or open on 1 end? a place i used to work we would just through them out i might be able to get you a few


----------



## kc2006

I need at least 2 sealed, the rest can be open, but I'd prefer sealed.


----------



## clark lawn

let me check this week and ill let you know


----------



## clark lawn

kurt i won a lunch for 10 at yougstown sports grill on tuesday if you are intreadested let me know. i have to let them know by tommarrow morning whos going.


----------



## kc2006

Is it free food? I'm there.

I got a lead on barrels, 10 bucks each, cleaned and painted. So I'm good on barrels.


----------



## clark lawn

ya its free starts at 1 i think ill let you know.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey guys whats up?? Hung out with the Clap and Steve today. Got some pics of his truck and the rest of ours too. He will be putting more pics later. Linkyhttp://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60575


----------



## f250man

Heres a pick of tom in the PPF wagon down on the farm.


----------



## RhinoL&L

it was dead on here this weekend. oh well looks like you guys had fun:waving: 

my plow messed up last night, was driving then it just went down all the way and wouldnt go up, but the motor was still running and it would angle both ways, jp and i think it might be an a or b valve but not sure, then after short chaining it home come out this am and try it and it works. so i dont know whats wrong with it but im calling the people who installed it tomorrow to see what they say and hopefully its still under warranty, but i really dont know what is wrong. it just dropped all at once then wouldnt lift up.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn I know what it is 

Its the "A" coil ( the one with the black wire)


----------



## Mike S

Whats up Shawn and Ron?


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

I got a beater bike so Ill b good this summer. Im still gonna get a jeep to save some gas (hopefully 4 cyl.) and put a plow on it for my residential rig for next winter. Im moving out to no where this spring so Ill be racking up the miles. No more joy rides, better plan efficient routes out.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

guys i was thinking do any of us ohio guys run dodges


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike nothing much u?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin yes there are a couple, Easy, SpruceLandscape, Clark Lawn, and I think one or two more. Dodges arent the favored work truck here in Ohio, LOL.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;544088 said:


> Kevin yes there are a couple, Easy, SpruceLandscape, Clark Lawn, and I think one or two more. Dodges arent the favored work truck here in Ohio, LOL.


isnt clark the one with the hiniker so dose he really count. and thats true i did forget about easy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I thin he has a Hiniker. Easy runs a Curtis and Spruce runs Meyer I think


----------



## f250man

Tom what u doing today? Rons already called me this morning. He said that pipe is 29.00 a foot a far cry from his 5.00 a foot. Did you like your pic on here in your new car.


----------



## clark lawn

i dont run no hiniker all western for me.i have a dodge right now probably selling it soon and replace it with an F250 or F350.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clark lawn;544127 said:


> i dont run no hiniker all western for me.i have a dodge right now probably selling it soon and replace it with an F250 or F350.


then which one of u guys dose somebody over there runs one


----------



## clark lawn

i believe metzinger run a hiniker


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clark lawn;544214 said:


> i believe metzinger run a hiniker


o yaaaaa opps sorry i didnt mean to disrespect you. i mean accussing somebody of owning one of those is probably like an insult:waving:


----------



## Metz

KGRlandscapeing;544229 said:


> o yaaaaa opps sorry i didnt mean to disrespect you. i mean accussing somebody of owning one of those is probably like an insult:waving:


i run a curtis. and love it. 4 years old, beat the hell out of it, and the only problems i had with it was a broken chain last week.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I posted this on lawnsite but also wanted some of your guy's opinions. Which logo do you guys think looks the best?


----------



## WALKERS

B Is my vote.:waving:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

WALKERS;544324 said:


> B Is my vote.:waving:


thats what i was thinking, but have them "cut the grass" below the E and R so that the grass is closer to "lwe"


----------



## WALKERS

I would leave it alone B.


----------



## plowbabe

Shawn ~ we were waiting for your call today?? BTW, your plow is covered by the Meyer 5 year "ROC" Warranty. 

If you have any questions, feel free to call us anytime.

Babe


----------



## RhinoL&L

babe- yeah i was going to call that co. earlier today but had to get some fliers out then when i got home i thought they would be closed already. i will give them a call tomorrow around lunch time.


----------



## kashman

B but i would take all the grass out keep it clean


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey guys whats up?? Did a good bit of work today. Made some good phone calls and got some leads on stuff. Then picked up my trailer tires and then got my trailer. Cleaned up the mowers, sharpened the blades and whatnot and put some new lights on the trailer. People were looking at me funny with 6 inches of snow left on the ground and me pulling my mowers around, lol

Ron&Steve: can you let the whole PPF thing die for a while?? It is getting kind of old, lost its whole funny factor on the verge of starting to irritate and piss me off. I would appreciate it fellas, dont want no animosity towards you guys.


----------



## born2farm

hey fellers..pretty dead here tonight.

it better be done snowin...unbolted all my blade commponents and wil be puttin the deck on the mower over spring break(next week). Right now i got me a ******* rig...my mower is in 3 parts all over the garage.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;544384 said:


> it better be done snowin....


I second that because i have already been working on getting all the stone out of lawns, spent 3 hours today on my grandma's and only about half done so i better not see a dang county snowplow out again!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Going to snow end of the week I hope 

I vote for E


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i like E also but i think i'm going to go with B


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;544394 said:


> i like E also but i think i'm going to go with B


to be honest B looks kinda like mine. its KGR grass LANDSCAPING but landscaping isnt in the grass its under it


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;544414 said:


> to be honest B looks kinda like mine. its KGR grass LANDSCAPING but landscaping isnt in the grass its under it


did a professional do your logo?


----------



## f250man

Ok Tom get your thong on the right way there buddy. I'll let it rest for a little while but I don't know about Ron. :waving:


----------



## VBigFord20

I like E myself.


As for snow, I would not mind a few more go rounds, as long as its not like last weeks storm.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;544425 said:


> did a professional do your logo?


my mom had the graphic artist she has at work do it. he had a couple diffrent ones but this one felt like me plain simple easy going



VBigFord20;544450 said:


> I like E myself.
> 
> As for snow, I would not mind a few more go rounds, as long as its not like last weeks storm.


ya i could too i could use the cash i need another mower


----------



## Clapper&Company

I wouldnt mind a push and a few salts still lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;544485 said:


> my mom had the graphic artist she has at work do it. he had a couple diffrent ones but this one felt like me plain simple easy going
> 
> ya i could too i could use the cash i need another mower


kevin, what are you doing up at 5:47am. i mean i get up early, but it is not going to snow or anything??


----------



## Mike S

Burkartsplow hows your tranny holding up?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;544503 said:


> kevin, what are you doing up at 5:47am. i mean i get up early, but it is not going to snow or anything??


i am up at 420 everyday even on the weekends i am usally in bed befor 10 this one girl lastnight was telling me shes like u need to do stuff 18yr olds do. i was like i am not just some 18 yr old though i am me


----------



## clark lawn

you just wanted to type 420 LOL


----------



## StoneDevil

420 pause for the cause


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

StoneDevil;544533 said:


> 420 pause for the cause


haha yup i get up and light up and ok its more like 4:23 when the alarm scares me off the couch and i fall on the floor and have to get up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin you did just want to type 420, lol Gotta get up at 4:19 to prepare. LOL those were the days Anyways, nothing going on here. Bored to the max already at 10:20 am. 

Snow, screw that. I am done with snow. That storm last week kicked my a$$!!! It turned out to be a good season after all but, I am ready to start my spring cleanups and take all the plow gear off the truck.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;544551 said:


> Kevin you did just want to type 420, lol Gotta get up at 4:19 to prepare. LOL those were the days Anyways, nothing going on here. Bored to the max already at 10:20 am.
> 
> Snow, screw that. I am done with snow. That storm last week kicked my a$$!!! It turned out to be a good season after all but, I am ready to start my spring cleanups and take all the plow gear off the truck.


pulld the blade today i figured i can drive around with the lift on for alittle but people r lookin at me like i am nuts with the plow on. ya never got in to that stuff i guess thats what happens when u have no friends u dont mess up ur life


----------



## Burkartsplow

Mike S;544516 said:


> Burkartsplow hows your tranny holding up?


she is doing good. I ran it a little harder then I would have liked this past storm. Next year I am not going to touch a drive with her. going back to straight commercial for the most part. I am going to keep 5 of my favorite residentials for next year. They are great customers that have been with me from the start and they always pay fast and never give me a hard time. but she is going to get some new tread this fall that is for sure. any suggestions. I was thinking the BFG AT. heard good and bad about them?


----------



## VBigFord20

The BFG ATs are good and last forever, the ProComp ATs are also great tires and will also last for a freakin long time. I have run both and both do well.


----------



## RhinoL&L

man it was dead on here today wheres everyone at? guess ill go check lawn stie!


----------



## kashman

well got a call for a drive 2day . they dont use it but the trash guys cant get the cushmen in the back 2 get the trash so i made a quick 100 . i like lakewood again


----------



## Clapper&Company

Pickeed up a tree job today and lining up some other stuff


----------



## Mike S

Burkartsplow;544635 said:


> she is doing good. I ran it a little harder then I would have liked this past storm. Next year I am not going to touch a drive with her. going back to straight commercial for the most part. I am going to keep 5 of my favorite residentials for next year. They are great customers that have been with me from the start and they always pay fast and never give me a hard time. but she is going to get some new tread this fall that is for sure. any suggestions. I was thinking the BFG AT. heard good and bad about them?


I had decent luck with them but not as much luck as I had with the Dueler MTs. To bad they dont make them any more though. I burn threw a set a year so dont know what might work best for you. I am content with using the Courser MT again this year. The company I buy them from comes to me and mounts and balances them for less than what most tire shops will just sell them to me for. I like the mastercrafts mainly because how they act under heavy load. My BFs didnt like the load very well.


----------



## Mike S

I just want everyone to know that JD Equipment doesnt back up the equipment that they sell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike S;544783 said:


> I had decent luck with them but not as much luck as I had with the Dueler MTs. To bad they dont make them any more though. I burn threw a set a year so dont know what might work best for you. I am content with using the Courser MT again this year. The company I buy them from comes to me and mounts and balances them for less than what most tire shops will just sell them to me for. I like the mastercrafts mainly because how they act under heavy load. My BFs didnt like the load very well.


Thats what I run on all my trucks


----------



## Mike S

Ron you like the coursers too?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike Yes for the money there the best tires out there I think


----------



## Clapper&Company

We'll Im off to play in the mud


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am bored. No phone calls, no nothing. Just a crappy rainy day I have no equipment to work on, since it is all done,lol. How is everyone else doing??


----------



## f250man

Could be better if I could find some work. I was suppost to help Ron today but the dam guy is to cheap. :realmad:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That sucks Steve!!! Was it Ron that is too cheap,, or the property owner??? Im sure something will turn up for you


----------



## f250man

It was the property owner. They just want Ron to dig the hole and the stone in around the pipe and the guy there will do all the labor for Ron and they are buying the pipe and stone.


----------



## f250man

Tom I sure hope something sure pops up soon cause things are looking really bad right now.


----------



## carl b

hello, did anyone see the weather ? they say an inch here in Akron


----------



## f250man

That is what they are saying here in the N.E to.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hate cheap a$$ property owners. I hope things turn out good for you buddy!!!! 

I saw an inch of rain for here. Down by Josh and JP though, that will be alot of rain. 2" or more, yuck!!


----------



## carl b

i have been sick for 3 days and hate to plow.. & not be abll to smoke or eat but $ is $.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

lol that sucks crb. I have never been sick enough to not put a dip in or plow. I have plowed when I had the flu, that was fun,not. Plow the drive, get out, hurl, rinse and repeat


----------



## Mike S

Screw all of that stuff in the mud today! That sucks!


----------



## f250man

Sorry to hear that crb hope you get better soon. And Mike yes it dose suck doing any kind of work in the mud.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is days like this in the summer if you were to go out and cut, bring the tow strap, LOL


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;544889 said:


> lol that sucks crb. I have never been sick enough to not put a dip in or plow. I have plowed when I had the flu, that was fun,not. Plow the drive, get out, hurl, rinse and repeat


haha can charge x-tra for that ?


----------



## f250man

I don't do anything in the rain it just sucks to work in and you cant be productive. And it just makes everything a muddy mess.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No, you cant charge extra for that,LOL. I could have though, my barf could have been liquid ice melter


----------



## carl b

f250man;544898 said:


> I don't do anything in the rain it just sucks to work in and you cant be productive. And it just makes everything a muddy mess.


we mulch in the rain.. i have a turf co bed edger and it works better in the rain..but always try to make half day out of it..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hate mulching in the rain and edging in the rain:realmad: Bout the only thing I will do in the rain is some cutting, since my Scags have no issue with wet grass. If it rains too hard though, I call it quits. Especially if I start leaving mud lines in the turf.


----------



## carl b

u and ever one that works with me.. but i feel if i plow wen i'm sick or i plow with a busted body than they can work with me in the rain.. Not today tho i haven't started


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

So how much turf repair do you have to do this spring?


----------



## carl b

i wont to kill myself.. just thinking bout it.. other people plowed for me so more than i can handle.. but i now have a dump bed and it should make it ez ( i hope )


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL that stinks!!!!!!!! I have to grab about 2 yards of soil to do mine. A few of my places that I landscape that had someone else plow, I am going to need several yards dropped to fix it:realmad: It is just money in my pocket thoughpayup


----------



## carl b

i have a gravel parking lot.. raking that will suck .. i may just blow it do u think that will work ?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It might, but I doubt it. Go rent one of those Stihl Kombi units with the paddle wheels on it. That thing will move the gravel with no issue and you wont have to do much work. Clapper has one and he swears by it for gravel drives


----------



## Mike S

Just got back in the house had to go look at flooding problem. Buckeye Lake is going over some of it low banks on the south east end of the lake! A guy wanted me to pump the water away from his cottage!


----------



## KINNCO

is the water over I-70 yet?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You guys need a canoe down there yet?? Looks like yall are getting the brunt of the rain


----------



## StoneDevil

it hasnt rain here yet , its been going around us here in Washington Pa


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;544895 said:


> It is days like this in the summer if you were to go out and cut, bring the tow strap, LOL


 always have to carry one the bad part is when it gets stuck some place the truck cant go. one weekend we stuck the tiger 4 times 2 of which we could get the truck to it. so now they carry a few extra sheets of ply wood with them



f250man;544898 said:


> I don't do anything in the rain it just sucks to work in and you cant be productive. And it just makes everything a muddy mess.


i learnd steve that if ur gonna working the rain u have to cover all exposed skin. because then u cant feel it. and its just like working on a normal day. it took me only obe 14hr day to find a away to cope with rain. now when people r running in to stores in the rain i laugh cause i am just walking along


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

if you guys are that bored....i can find some work for y'all


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well this is interesting. We go from rain to now getting snow dumped on us. Everything is nice and white. Getting close to an inch right now. Looks like I am hooking up the plow and what nots later. I cant ***** much, these late snow like this more or less just put fuel in the equipment for April


----------



## Mike S

KINNCO;544936 said:


> is the water over I-70 yet?


No it is not. They dont have the spill ways open yet. That guys cottage is under water!


----------



## VBigFord20

Its snowing good right now. I would say just over an inch is down currently.

Today sucked, while all you had nothing to do I was running around like there was no end. Went and talked to the building manager at one place I plow about some spring work that needs done there. Then I went to work on a furnace and that turned into a disaster. Took me about a half hour to realize I needed a new board, then another 3.5 hours of driving to every supply house in Cleveland to find one.

And once I did find it, it turns out Honeywell changed the design to a universal fit so I had another hour or re-wiring to make it work. Finally got it in, and find that the gas control valve is also bad.:realmad: Turns out the unit was surged and basically fried all the electrical parts. Ordered a valve and I have to go back there tommarow.

From there I had to come home because my brothers truck would not start. Took him and my sister to work then tried to fix the truck. Starters shot and I can't get to the top bolt thanks to the GREAT design ford used. Waiting on a tow truck right now to take it to my friends shop.

Had to call two customers and tell them I was coming tommarow instead of today, so that will put be behind.

I swear some days there is nothing to do and other days it don't end. I need a break.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;545072 said:


> Its snowing good right now. I would say just over an inch is down currently.
> 
> Today sucked, while all you had nothing to do I was running around like there was no end. Went and talked to the building manager at one place I plow about some spring work that needs done there. Then I went to work on a furnace and that turned into a disaster. Took me about a half hour to realize I needed a new board, then another 3.5 hours of driving to every supply house in Cleveland to find one.
> 
> And once I did find it, it turns out Honeywell changed the design to a universal fit so I had another hour or re-wiring to make it work. Finally got it in, and find that the gas control valve is also bad.:realmad: Turns out the unit was surged and basically fried all the electrical parts. Ordered a valve and I have to go back there tommarow.
> 
> From there I had to come home because my brothers truck would not start. Took him and my sister to work then tried to fix the truck. Starters shot and I can't get to the top bolt thanks to the GREAT design ford used. Waiting on a tow truck right now to take it to my friends shop.
> 
> Had to call two customers and tell them I was coming tommarow instead of today, so that will put be behind.
> 
> I swear some days there is nothing to do and other days it don't end. I need a break.


rad air on 117 south of lake road


----------



## kashman

well the old lady just called and said that parma
got some good snow about 3 in and still falling


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya what the heck is going on i dont have the blade on. and i know the instant i hook it up its gonna stop.


----------



## Young Pup

Parts of Ohio are under a winter storm watch. We are getting snow now with some heavier stuff just to our west. It won't mount to much I think.


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;545089 said:


> ya what the heck is going on i dont have the blade on. and i know the instant i hook it up its gonna stop.


thats y i dont take mine off. I take mine off 1 a year they go from storage 2 the truck 2 storage


----------



## kashman

Young Pup;545093 said:


> Parts of Ohio are under a winter storm watch. We are getting snow now with some heavier stuff just to our west. It won't mount to much I think.


ill take quick 3in my guys will be pizzed tho we do walks up 2 6in so they got 2 get out of the truck


----------



## Young Pup

kashman;545097 said:


> ill take quick 3in my guys will be pizzed tho we do walks up 2 6in so they got 2 get out of the truck


roflma money is money right now so however it comes in, just let it come in.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

you guys can have you snow, i'm ready to start cutting


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;545100 said:


> you guys can have you snow, i'm ready to start cutting


Yards are way to wet for me to even think about going on them even just for cleanups. We had between 2 and 4 inches of rain down here. Having standing water around the trees with snow falling right now.


----------



## kashman

im ready 2 golf


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;545101 said:


> Yards are way to wet for me to even think about going on them even just for cleanups. We had between 2 and 4 inches of rain down here. Having standing water around the trees with snow falling right now.


if it wouldn't of rained, i could probably be out aerating and rolling in the next few days. I had to get the aerater out of our new building today and my 4-wheeler left some good ruts so its defantly too wet here but we didn't get as much as you guys south and east of us.


----------



## Young Pup

Truck and grass is starting to coat up now. Shall I dare say something about a salt run in the am??????????


----------



## kashman

Young Pup;545106 said:


> Truck and grass is starting to coat up now. Shall I dare say something about a salt run in the am??????????


ill be salting in the am with what is on the ground now


----------



## Young Pup

I will check back later on. Got to run a errand before they close.


----------



## Young Pup

kashman;545102 said:


> im ready 2 golf


Hey the Master's will be on in couple of weeks then it will feel like it is time to golf.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;545094 said:


> thats y i dont take mine off. I take mine off 1 a year they go from storage 2 the truck 2 storage


 i fought with myself about taking it off but i have been having to run a friend of my familys home he got popd for a DUI do he cant drive. and the blade was sucking the gas.



Young Pup;545109 said:


> Hey the Master's will be on in couple of weeks then it will feel like it is time to golf.


golf booooooo i think its lame and i workd cutting cutting C,A,T boring


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;545114 said:


> i fought with myself about taking it off but i have been having to run a friend of my familys home he got popd for a DUI do he cant drive. and the blade was sucking the gas.
> 
> golf booooooo i think its lame and i workd cutting cutting C,A,T boring


I make good money every year just playing in golf outings but i do play 3 times a week


----------



## RhinoL&L

well it was a busy day on here i guess lol. i havent looked outside yet, wouldnt mind a salt in the am. 

JP call me if we are going to have to salt lol.


----------



## Mike S

Salt? Whats that? LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Mike S;545135 said:


> Salt? Whats that? LOL


the stuff u put on ur frys right befor ketchup duhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;545148 said:


> the stuff u put on ur frys right befor ketchup duhhhhhhhhh


lmao thats a good one


----------



## Mike S

I already used up that stuff! Pepper doesnt work so well.


----------



## kashman

Mike S;545151 said:


> I already used up that stuff! Pepper doesnt work so well.


you can throw some 33-0-0


----------



## Mike S

Oh ya 12:30 hooters on friday in Reynoldsburg guys!


----------



## RhinoL&L

sounds good mike! who all is planning on coming?


----------



## Mike S

I have 400 gallons of calcium still so I should survive.


----------



## Mike S

I will be there with a few Cbus guys! You will be there Shawn! Ron will be there! JP? Lets get a roll call for friday! Whos coming?


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;545165 said:


> I will be there with a few Cbus guys! You will be there Shawn! Ron will be there! JP? Lets get a roll call for friday! Whos coming?


I should be able to make it. That is 12:30 am right? j/k 12:30 pm it is.


----------



## Mike S

Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Mike S

Who else can I talk into going?


----------



## VBigFord20

I might be caught up enough to grab a beer with you guys in, I dont know, maybe September.


----------



## Mike S

I will go out on a limb, I got the first round! If you guys drink like my friends do I am in trouble! LOL


----------



## KINNCO

Where you meeting at?? hooters on friday in Reynoldsburg??


----------



## Mike S

This Friday 12:30 pm Hooters off 270 and main on the eastside of Columbus! Be there! Your my neighbor! I live in Millersport!


----------



## KINNCO

is that the one on US 40?


----------



## Mike S

Thats the one! Are you in?


----------



## KINNCO

alot depends on the weather, but I'll try to make it since it's to far for Ronnie to travel


----------



## KINNCO

Mike S;545165 said:


> I will be there with a few Cbus guys! You will be there Shawn! Ron will be there! JP?


Clappers comin down?? can't be


----------



## kashman

well will see 2.5 hr is good drive for me so will see how the snow go


----------



## Mike S

Ron says he will be there!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;544930 said:


> It might, but I doubt it. Go rent one of those Stihl Kombi units with the paddle wheels on it. That thing will move the gravel with no issue and you wont have to do much work. Clapper has one and he swears by it for gravel drives


Yes there the only way to go, you cant live with out one 


KINNCO;545260 said:


> alot depends on the weather, but I'll try to make it since it's to far for Ronnie to travel


I'll travel any where for food 


KINNCO;545263 said:


> Clappers comin down?? can't be


Dont you know you cant get rid of the "CLAP?

Ok guys I love my new truck LOL its also used it to day to pull the hoe and then got to salt with it to night its great!!!!!!!!!

Yes it was a muddy mess today


----------



## Mike S

Glad your truck is working for you Ron. You like the v10?


----------



## KINNCO

dang we gonna get a blizzard or what !! I'll be there rain or shine.
I can't miss the Clapster. He probably wants to check the MPG on the new truck


----------



## KINNCO

Clapper&Company;545272 said:


> Dont you know you cant get rid of the "CLAP?


I'll save that story for ltr :crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company

The V10 is Sweet!

I dont know how I ever got anything done before! LOL so much power and just 110% happy with it!

Mike, yea it gets about 12mpg lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Off to bed cya


----------



## Mike S

Good Deal! I love my MPG right now since my pickup is down I have to drive the dump @ 6-9mpg!


----------



## Mike S

Later Ron!


----------



## KINNCO

.....me too


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Mike S;545156 said:


> Oh ya 12:30 hooters on friday in Reynoldsburg guys!


mike i know a couple of girls who live there i ment reynoldsburg not hooters


----------



## RhinoL&L

is ron driving the truck? if so i might have to bring mine... need to get a pic of all those rteal trucks!!!! LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

My truck is the only thing I drive 

Any one up here want a truck pool down?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

So this is tomorrow east of Cbus?? There is no way I can make it. Got make sure everything is all good to go on the plow for the clipper comming in and the price of gas right now just sucks balls. As much as I would like to come meet yall, I just cant right now. Plus I gotta get back on track with spring stuff

Found a new Scag dealer yesterday. I was down in Kevin's area off Solon rd and 91. Chagrin Pet and Power Supply is a damn cool place. They sell Honda, Deere, Scag, Stihl. Sounds like a perfect combo to me!!! Plus there open house is March 29-30 so I will be there, since they have free food


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545332 said:


> So this is tomorrow east of Cbus?? There is no way I can make it. Got make sure everything is all good to go on the plow for the clipper comming in and the price of gas right now just sucks balls. As much as I would like to come meet yall, I just cant right now. Plus I gotta get back on track with spring stuff
> 
> Found a new Scag dealer yesterday. I was down in Kevin's area off Solon rd and 91. Chagrin Pet and Power Supply is a damn cool place. They sell Honda, Deere, Scag, Stihl. Sounds like a perfect combo to me!!! Plus there open house is March 29-30 so I will be there, since they have free food


haha tom y didnt u call i know most of the guys over there and my dad gets a discount or i can get a discount threw either landscaping i workd for befor


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I should have called. You gonna go to the open house there?? That place is pretty cool and much better than the dealer here.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545335 said:


> I should have called. You gonna go to the open house there?? That place is pretty cool and much better than the dealer here.


ya usally its on the freaking coldest saturday in march ill go and kick around get a free hat they like hot dogs and stuff usally. thou if u ever have to take a mower down there its like 75or 100 bucks just to have them look at it off the trailer. kinda dumb things like that. but if u set up an account with them for a company they deal with u better if ur just a tire kicker then they talk to u but ya u know how it is


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL, it will probably be 34 degrees and rainy. Hopefully not though. They said that they will have hotdogs and whatnot there. Plus demo a couple things. I wanna try out that Scag Vpro mower. It looks pretty sick. I planned on setting up an account with them so I get better service. They seemed like pretty nice and straightforward guys though


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545339 said:


> LOL, it will probably be 34 degrees and rainy. Hopefully not though. They said that they will have hotdogs and whatnot there. Plus demo a couple things. I wanna try out that Scag Vpro mower. It looks pretty sick. I planned on setting up an account with them so I get better service. They seemed like pretty nice and straightforward guys though


ya there good guys most of the scaper's around here the run either JD's or scag deal with them


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah they have a crapload of JD's there. My kids had a blast seeing all of those tractors. Now I guess I have to buy them one of those power wheels Gators when summer gets here And it seems to me that they have alot of parts on hand to get you out the door faster and if they need your mower all day, have a backup to send you out the door with


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545349 said:


> Yeah they have a crapload of JD's there. My kids had a blast seeing all of those tractors. Now I guess I have to buy them one of those power wheels Gators when summer gets here And it seems to me that they have alot of parts on hand to get you out the door faster and if they need your mower all day, have a backup to send you out the door with


ya its a good place u can get ur fert and stuff to and trrimmer line whatever and what not


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes they sure have a good variety of stuff there!!! Pet food to lawn mowers, pretty good mix


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545365 said:


> Yes they sure have a good variety of stuff there!!! Pet food to lawn mowers, pretty good mix


they have the market all tied up here we dont have a ton of dealers


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nothing wrong with having the whole market share. At least the prices on the mowers I saw seemed very fair and the same as up here. So at least they arent gouging people since they are the only ones in the area


----------



## carl b

why are u all so loyal ? i own a bobcat 36" jd" 54" exmark rider 52". and am getting a new exmark rider only because it $7000 .. thats the cheapest one i found.. have you been to soars their the scag dealer in Macedonia?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No I havent been to soars, never heard of them. Macedonia is a little far for me. I like being loyal to my dealers so that way I always will get better service when my equipment goes down. Plus I love my Scags and the way they cut. I wont ever switch. Exmark was going to be my 2nd choice for equipment


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;545375 said:


> why are u all so loyal ? i own a bobcat 36" jd" 54" exmark rider 52". and am getting a new exmark rider only because it $7000 .. thats the cheapest one i found.. have you been to soars their the scag dealer in Macedonia?


its sohars it has an H in it and i go there from time to time


----------



## carl b

i rarely let a dealer have my equipment ? i never get it fixed the first time.. i was loyal to a dealer. i bought 1 wb 1 rider and bags for both.. the rider didn't run a month after so i took it back and got a bill for $150 i paid it .. one day later same problem ... they say bad gas .. bull sh** .. i go home pull the carb.. bad accelerator pump.. so service means nothing to me..


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;545383 said:


> i rarely let a dealer have my equipment ? i never get it fixed the first time.. i was loyal to a dealer. i bought 1 wb 1 rider and bags for both.. the rider didn't run a month after so i took it back and got a bill for $150 i paid it .. one day later same problem ... they say bad gas .. bull sh** .. i go home pull the carb.. bad accelerator pump.. so service means nothing to me..


my dad used to work at toro had tons of years of small engines under his belt so if i cant figure it out he fixs it


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;545379 said:


> its sohars it has an H in it and i go there from time to time


 i didn't even see that sorry for the spelling mishap.. i think faster than i type


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;545385 said:


> i didn't even see that sorry for the spelling mishap.. i think faster than i type


you and me both some times i look back at what i wrote and its all ran together i have no ide what i was trying to say


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;545384 said:


> my dad used to work at toro had tons of years of small engines under his belt so if i cant figure it out he fixs it


i was taking to syden.. bout being loyal i got screwed and learned this is a profitable biz. so don't lose money on friends or dealers.. wen you are down you will know who you can count on ..


----------



## carl b

i have to go my porn site needs biz too.. lol i have to build sides for my dump insert today i'll post a pic..


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;545391 said:


> i have to go my porn site needs biz too.. lol i have to build sides for my dump insert today i'll post a pic..


haha i think i am gonna get one of those rollout laod hangler things for hauling dirt and such for the pick up


----------



## f250man

Oh I must be on the wrong site I thought this was plow site I must have logged into the wrong site sorry guys my bad. LOL :waving:


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545377 said:


> No I havent been to soars, never heard of them. Macedonia is a little far for me. I like being loyal to my dealers so that way I always will get better service when my equipment goes down. Plus I love my Scags and the way they cut. I wont ever switch. Exmark was going to be my 2nd choice for equipment


I use Sohar's they are close to work. I mostly go to Best Truck in Willoughby, they take good care of me there.


----------



## Mike S

KGRlandscapeing;545310 said:


> mike i know a couple of girls who live there i ment reynoldsburg not hooters


well then it sounds like you got some good reasons to go on friday then!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, I think you walked in on the wrong part of the convo, LOL. 

CRB, I havent gotten hosed yet. I do most all of my repairs myself. But sometimes there will be something that I just cant do or want to screw up. 

Mike, that is who I normally went with was Best Truck. But they soaked me pretty bad on somethings and screwed my buddy over real bad over a couple things, so I told them I wont be bringing my business to them anymore. I deal with Zoresco's for my plow stuff and now Chagrin Pet for my mowers. All county sales has been pretty good to me for my Stihl stuff though.


----------



## fordmstng66

Best truck's worst thing is there hours they are open. They close early during the week, and are not open when the snow is flying. Half the time they are closed on Saturday's, when i have time. Plus Shohar's in Macedonia is 15 minutes away from work, and they have parts for my mower.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Mike S;545412 said:


> well then it sounds like you got some good reasons to go on friday then!


one has a bf the other is in florida for the week as of today actually i think


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

fordmstng66;545423 said:


> Best truck's worst thing is there hours they are open. They close early during the week, and are not open when the snow is flying. Half the time they are closed on Saturday's, when i have time. Plus Shohar's in Macedonia is 15 minutes away from work, and they have parts for my mower.


Tell me about it. They work friggin banker's hours I dont see how they can do it only working that little bit of time and not working when the snow flies or on the weekends. I think that is a big nono for a company that deals in alot of plows. They dont work Saturday at all, at least from what I remember.


----------



## fordmstng66

If i can remember they start out the seasons working Saturday's, but after a month or less they stop working them. He saiys they are a family owned business, and they like having thier weekends off, and do not like being up when it snow. I am sure they lose lots of business because of that.


----------



## VBigFord20

I don't have any trouble getting a hold of my dealer. There winter/storm hours are you call us and we will unlock the door for you. To stand true to that, I have the owner, salesman, and mechanics cell numbers.

Good prices, honest, fair, and they carry boss, stihl, scag, and a few other things, I can one stop shop and they are minutes down the road from me. North Royalton Power Equpt. is great to me.


----------



## born2farm

hey guys..hows it goin.

i know this prolly means nuttin to must of u but i got an office for FFA and i will only be a sophmore so im siched(sp)


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;545524 said:


> hey guys..hows it goin.
> 
> i know this prolly means nuttin to must of u but i got an office for FFA and i will only be a sophmore so im siched(sp)


what position did you happen to get?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Congrats Brock!!!!!:waving:


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;545536 said:


> what position did you happen to get?


asst. treasurer....not the best position but it will look good when i run for VP or pres. my junior/senior year


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545537 said:


> Congrats Brock!!!!!:waving:


thanks......hows things goin up ur way tom


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;545539 said:


> asst. treasurer....not the best position but it will look good when i run for VP or pres. my junior/senior year


i'd rather be that than a secretary...lol i think that would be a stinky one


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Things are kind of boring right now Brock. The lawns are way too wet to even think about cleaning up right now for at least 3 weeks:crying: And they are calling for another 2-4 Friday night. I am about done with this snow!!!!!!! How are you doing? I will be jumping back and forth between here and lawnsite


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;545394 said:


> haha i think i am gonna get one of those rollout laod hangler things for hauling dirt and such for the pick up


i had one they work ok for small loads..


----------



## clark lawn

i just saw 2-4 for friday night !! this is getting old im ready for spring.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545546 said:


> Things are kind of boring right now Brock. The lawns are way too wet to even think about cleaning up right now for at least 3 weeks:crying: And they are calling for another 2-4 Friday night. I am about done with this snow!!!!!!! How are you doing? I will be jumping back and forth between here and lawnsite


ya its wet here too...i dont want that snow. i heard 3-6 for me...i took all of the plow stuff off and was plannin on putting my mower back together this coming week since im off on spring break but we will see. mostly speding time scrounging up some equipment. i bought a cheap backpack blower at an auction for .50cents it needs work but if i get it runnin it was cheap..lol


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;545542 said:


> i'd rather be that than a secretary...lol i think that would be a stinky one


ya i dont like recording all that stuff. i was pres for our parli pro compotition and we kicked a$$ so im hopin my senior year to be pres.


----------



## kashman

crb 2500;545553 said:


> i had one they work ok for small loads..


they are the cats azz if you keep the load in the middle


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kash, a tarp works good too if you can tie it to something and pull it out. 

Brock, a 50 cent backpack blower?? I hope it works out, thats a hell of a deal on a blower!!! Keep an eye on craigslist, there are alot of guys selling out and sellingthe stuff cheap. Check the Cleveland area CL too

Clark, I hear you. This snow junk is getting old


----------



## Mike S

Good job on the office Brock!


----------



## Mike S

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545574 said:


> This snow junk is getting old


Come on! You cant hate it that much, you are on plow site! LOL


----------



## Mike S

*Reminder!* 12:30pm tomorrow!


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545574 said:


> Kash, a tarp works good too if you can tie it to something and pull it out.
> 
> Brock, a 50 cent backpack blower?? I hope it works out, thats a hell of a deal on a blower!!! Keep an eye on craigslist, there are alot of guys selling out and sellingthe stuff cheap. Check the Cleveland area CL too
> 
> Clark, I hear you. This snow junk is getting old


tarps are good 2 just keep 4 in the truck makes the load lighter


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I usually do keep 2-3 tarps with me. Sometimes I get too crazy and load the piss out of a tarp and kill myself getting it into the truck

Mike, sure I am on plowsite because it is still more fun than lawnsite. Less newbs here


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545574 said:


> Kash, a tarp works good too if you can tie it to something and pull it out.
> 
> Brock, a 50 cent backpack blower?? I hope it works out, thats a hell of a deal on a blower!!! Keep an eye on craigslist, there are alot of guys selling out and sellingthe stuff cheap. Check the Cleveland area CL too
> 
> Clark, I hear you. This snow junk is getting old


ya it was just a cheep homelite brand but it will save my hands for leaves


----------



## Mike S

I was just playin! Im glad your here even though your tired of snow. Im getting there to on being tired of snow. Its not the snow its the thaw! Mud sucks and gets old! I geuss excavating was not the best job to choose!


----------



## born2farm

Mike S;545581 said:


> Good job on the office Brock!


thanks!!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mike S;545604 said:


> I was just playin! Im glad your here even though your tired of snow. Im getting there to on being tired of snow. Its not the snow its the thaw! Mud sucks and gets old! I geuss excavating was not the best job to choose!


I know, lol I need to look and take a count of how many plows I did this season. This thaw sucks!!! It is putting you and me both behind buddy!!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey guys did some ads today man some of the yards are really wet oh well hope i start to get some calls, all this advertising and nothing so far.

hope we see lots of you guys at the meet tomorrow


----------



## Mike S

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545612 said:


> I know, lol I need to look and take a count of how many plows I did this season. This thaw sucks!!! It is putting you and me both behind buddy!!!!


Im behind on some finish grades but nothing to pressing. The rain gave me some work though! Fixing erosion problems! Over all my small opperation did very well.payup


----------



## Mike S

Shawn is JP going?


----------



## RhinoL&L

i think hes going mike i will give him a call!


----------



## f250man

Tom stop all your whinning already. LOL. All this snow is making you money to live off of so it can't be that bad.


----------



## KINNCO

Hey guys  I guess there is no school on GOOD FRIDAY and Mommy saw that Daddy didn't have anything on the work schedule 
Soooooo I'm pretty sure that Daddy has to stay home with our three boys:redbounce

But you never know....


----------



## Mike S

RhinoL&L;545620 said:


> i think hes going mike i will give him a call!


Good deal!


----------



## Mike S

RhinoL&L;545620 said:


> i think hes going mike i will give him a call!


Good deal!:salute:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Mike S;545604 said:


> I was just playin! Im glad your here even though your tired of snow. Im getting there to on being tired of snow. Its not the snow its the thaw! Mud sucks and gets old! I geuss excavating was not the best job to choose!


ya mike move some place nicer



RhinoL&L;545614 said:


> hey guys did some ads today man some of the yards are really wet oh well hope i start to get some calls, all this advertising and nothing so far.
> 
> hope we see lots of you guys at the meet tomorrow


haha shawn people r gay they call then want u to come right now then want to cut u down on price actually today i got a flyer in the paper will beat any bid i was like thanks man


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas how is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Mike S

Not bad. You?


----------



## VBigFord20

tired, how you doing?


----------



## RhinoL&L

KGRlandscapeing;545636 said:


> ya mike move some place nicer
> 
> haha shawn people r gay they call then want u to come right now then want to cut u down on price actually today i got a flyer in the paper will beat any bid i was like thanks man


i hear ya on that kevin. you should call that guy and tell him you had a bid of 5 for your lawn see if he will beat it! i just hope these fliers give me some business.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;545696 said:


> i hear ya on that kevin. you should call that guy and tell him you had a bid of 5 for your lawn see if he will beat it! i just hope these fliers give me some business.


shawn i didnt think about that but just hide my truck one day write up a bid for my house at home real cheap. and he beats it let him cut my grass


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hell there you go Kevin. Sub him to cut your lawns for 5 bucks and you pocket the rest of the lootpayup


----------



## born2farm

hey boys.

got the day off school today so i slept in..lol. hope everyone has fun at the meet today.


----------



## Burkartsplow

clark lawn;545561 said:


> i just saw 2-4 for friday night !! this is getting old im ready for spring.


Why complain. Take the money and run. some guys have only plowed 2 times in some parts of the country. I hate complainers. Be thankful for every plowable event you can get.:realmad: suck it up or move to florida!!!!


----------



## f250man

Well guys I see we got more snow on the way for us here in Ohio. I sure wish winter would start in November and End in April in stead of starting in Febuary and going till May. Either way I still make my money. :waving:


----------



## KINNCO

*No school on good fri.... "Mommy saw that Daddy" didn't have anything on the work schedule 
Soooooo,,,,Daddy is at home with two of our three boys. My 10yr old went to school with Mommy.

But you never know....little boys like hooters too!

May see you there*


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

have fun plowing guys, only calling for less than an inch here but some mixxy s*!t. I'm thinking spring here, picking up my magnets shortly, and ordering my new shirts for the year!


----------



## f250man

I agree with you Aaron. It dose not help to complain all the time. Im tired of he cold to but I chose to live here in Ohio.


----------



## toby4492

f250man;545736 said:


> Well guys I see we got more snow on the way for us here in Ohio. I sure wish winter would start in November and End in April in stead of starting in Febuary and going till May. Either way I still make my money. :waving:


I hear that Steve. Big storm here today.

Washington County

Winter Storm Warning:

Issued at: 4:32 AM CDT 3/21/08, expires at: 12:45 PM CDT 3/21/08

Winter storm warning remains in effect until 10 pm cdt this evening,
Snow, heavy at times, with thunderstorms possible. Snow accumulation of 8 to 15 inches. Blowing and drifting snow.
A winter storm warning is issued when heavy snow, is expected to to cause major impacts to society. Travel will be dangerous and is strongly discouraged. If you must travel, keep a winter weather supply kit in your vehicle in case of an emergency.

Isolated areas, right now I'm in the bullseye 15-20" total by midnight. Started snowing here about 4:30 this morning.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;545621 said:


> Tom stop all your whinning already. LOL. All this snow is making you money to live off of so it can't be that bad.


that is what i am saying..


----------



## f250man

Tom saw you post on you know where this morning about the big storm you guys are getting.  

Sounds like what we just got a few weekends ago. Good luck and be safe out there.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

KINNCO;545737 said:


> *No school on good fri.... "Mommy saw that Daddy" didn't have anything on the work schedule
> Soooooo,,,,Daddy is at home with two of our three boys. My 10yr old went to school with Mommy.
> 
> But you never know....little boys like hooters too!
> 
> May see you there*


take them they can have fun and all the girls at hooters will think there cute. girls love little kids that rnt theres



f250man;545739 said:


> I agree with you Aaron. It dose not help to complain all the time. Im tired of he cold to but I chose to live here in Ohio.


see i am one of those crazy people i live for the snow events its snowing real bad and i got a smile from ear to ear.


----------



## f250man

Don't get me wrong guys I love to see the white gold flying but I can't stand the bitter cold that comes with it. Im not getting any younger.


----------



## Burkartsplow

hey steve. those pics of your truck are nice with claps and toms. I really like the lift. ron says he loves the new ford. I am tempted to come over to the dark side with the next one, but we will have to see...


----------



## f250man

Aaron thanks for the complement . I wish I would have put the soft ride kit on though. 

You will love the Dark side. 

I can't complain about my Ford it has done everything I have asked it to do and more. It is starting to have a few issues since it is a 99. Some new front end bushings and brake rotor's and I think we will be good as new and some new paint.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

check out my new magnets for my truck. Its also going to be my logo but without the phone number.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;545782 said:


> check out my new magnets for my truck. Its also going to be my logo but without the phone number.


nice lookin magnets....if u dont mind me askin wut did u pay for them?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;545823 said:


> nice lookin magnets....if u dont mind me askin wut did u pay for them?


$65 plus tax which included the 2 magnets (12 by 24) and the use of the logo they designed for me, i think it was a heck of a deal


----------



## stcroixjoe

f250man;545763 said:


> Aaron thanks for the complement . I wish I would have put the soft ride kit on though.
> 
> You will love the Dark side.
> 
> I can't complain about my Ford it has done everything I have asked it to do and more. It is starting to have a few issues since it is a 99. Some new front end bushings and brake rotor's and I think we will be good as new and some new paint.


Hey Steve mine is going i the shop next week if theres no snow for upper and lower ball joints and axle joints Im still looking for some good tires my steel trex suck donkey balls During the big storm i got stuck helping my buddy do a few lots and he has a 06 f350 and blew (weaken) his tranny pulling me out then he got stuck and when i pulled him out he smashed my bumper up pretty good he said he'll buy me a new one so we will see how it pans out


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have looked at the dark side, but dont like the super dutys too much to be quite honest. They are big and all, but they just dont do it for me. If I were to buy a Ford, it would be a 95-97 350 powerstroke 

I am not whining about the snow. It paid the bills, barely and some got a little behind. But such is life. I want to be out doing my scaping since I make way more money with it and like it much more. 

Travis, the magnets look real good. Now we have your phone number to call you all day, LOL J/K.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545844 said:


> Travis, the magnets look real good. Now we have your phone number to call you all day, LOL J/K.


then you can just talk to my voice mail and i turn my phone on silent at night because of people that are stupid and call lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL I aint gonna call and prank you I dont blame you for putting it on silent at night. I wouldnt call anyone really past 9pm, unless it was really important.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;545850 said:


> then you can just talk to my voice mail and i turn my phone on silent at night because of people that are stupid and call lol


once i fall asleep it takes alot to get me awake cause i know i only got a couple hours to sleep. gotta make it count


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545858 said:


> LOL I aint gonna call and prank you I dont blame you for putting it on silent at night. I wouldnt call anyone really past 9pm, unless it was really important.


thou sometimes i sleep listen to voicemails and have noidea whats going on. then in the morning ill be like was that a dream?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Tom, clap and i are going to help you get some better plowing and salting accounts for next season and then you will come over to the white side and love the winter months more then the summer ones. Plenty of extra cash to pay the bills and to get more equipment to help the summer months become a lot easier.:salute:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;545876 said:


> Tom, clap and i are going to help you get some better plowing and salting accounts for next season and then you will come over to the white side and love the winter months more then the summer ones. Plenty of extra cash to pay the bills and to get more equipment to help the summer months become a lot easier.:salute:


what about kevin i dont feel loved anymore. i am gonna have to complain alot now. man i hate winter it makes all the hot girls hide behind clothes.


----------



## Young Pup

Have fun up in the northern part guys and be safe. Spring will be here before you know it. The grass is already greening up down here and I know it is growing in my back yard. Cause I cut it short last fall and I see new growth.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Aaron, if you and Clap can help me get better places this comming season for plowing, it will be more than greatly appreciated not only from me, but my family as well:salute: 

Kevin, dont worry we wont forget about you either. We should all try and help one another out here. Really dont have to worry about each other as far as competition since we all have a good amount of distance between each other.

JP, whats going bud?? You gonna get any snow?


----------



## RhinoL&L

i dont think we are supposed to see any accum down here they said it might stick on the grass though. 

Meet was good today too bad there were only a few people tehere!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up Shawn? I bet you are glad it isnt snowing, let some of that wet ground get some time to dry a little so cleanups can start. Our weather report here said it could fall 1-2 inches an hour overnight I think this is the last gust from old man winter

Well now we have a heavy snow warning and could see 4-8 inches by tomorrow morning. I am going to bed soon so I can be up and ready to go at 1:30-200 am


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545945 said:


> Whats up Shawn? I bet you are glad it isnt snowing, let some of that wet ground get some time to dry a little so cleanups can start. Our weather report here said it could fall 1-2 inches an hour overnight I think this is the last gust from old man winter
> 
> Well now we have a heavy snow warning and could see 4-8 inches by tomorrow morning. I am going to bed soon so I can be up and ready to go at 1:30-200 am


its easter weekend so will see how many crazy people r out running around. thou i could use another good push or 2 get my a nice new mower. shiny new mower


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom is crying again I wish he would move south LOL

I am tired this has been a ruff week on the clap.

But also been a good paying week lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No I am not crying again Ron. Just saying we are getting dumped on right now. Getting up at 1:30 to go. You didnt call me back LOL

Kevin, I am glad this is a night time snow. If it were a day snow, oh my god would it suck. More morons than ever before


----------



## clark lawn

well its snowing here but only sticking to the grass so far. i used my laser thermometer and shot the ground and it was 45 degrees at 900 this evening so will see how it goes.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We got like 2-3 inches down right now. I could go out, but I will just wait till 1:30 to get up and go. Let all the nutty bar people go away, lol


----------



## kashman

look out the front door and i will not be running any meyer plows next year


----------



## clark lawn

clapper u getting any snow i has just about stopped here. looking at the radar i think they over estimated this one for us.


----------



## Metz

clark lawn;546024 said:


> clapper u getting any snow i has just about stopped here. looking at the radar i think they over estimated this one for us.


hey clark, i'm counting on your expert opinion. i'm in columbus, headin back to y-town at 5 am if theres 3 inches up there. whats it lookin like, what are they callin for? driveways and lots aren't accumulating yet?


----------



## VBigFord20

I'm ready to go but as of right now here in north royalton there aint **** on the ground. Well, nothing worth plowing. I hear its a little thicker by the lake. Going to take a little nap and head out in a few hours if it pans out.


----------



## clark lawn

metzinger;546026 said:


> hey clark, i'm counting on your expert opinion. i'm in columbus, headin back to y-town at 5 am if theres 3 inches up there. whats it lookin like, what are they callin for? driveways and lots aren't accumulating yet?


just got back up and looked just the grass is covered here pavement just wet.not even snowing really just a few flurries.


----------



## clark lawn

check on here before you start headed up this way ill post when i get back up at about 330-400


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i cant sleep dont feel all that great i think i am gonna go check up stairs and see whats going on then i might roll will see


----------



## clark lawn

metz, dont bother coming back to plow still only wet pavement.i only have maybe an inch total on my deck.


----------



## Metz

clark lawn;546043 said:


> metz, dont bother coming back to plow still only wet pavement.i only have maybe an inch total on my deck.


clark, you're the man! thanks for the updates, i really appreciate it


----------



## Clapper&Company

Same here nothing really some snow on walks and some lots kinda lol

I salted some stuff!


----------



## f250man

Clap your back in already? I just got in myself from plowing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just got back in as well. How much did you have out there Steve? My dad had like 2" in Perry. We got about 6-8 inches here in Willoughbypayup And of course my 4x4 quit working now Some more crap to add to the "fix" list


----------



## clark lawn

i just got in from salting nothing more than a dusting to a 1/4 inch here


----------



## kc2006

damn alan you don't get anything over there. We got about 2" maybe alittle more over in austintown and it's starting to snow again. We're heading out to clean the churches probably around 10. Easy day.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;546053 said:


> Just got back in as well. How much did you have out there Steve? My dad had like 2" in Perry. We got about 6-8 inches here in Willoughbypayup And of course my 4x4 quit working now Some more crap to add to the "fix" list


ya we got like 5 ish it scraped right to the pavement



kc2006;546073 said:


> damn alan you don't get anything over there. We got about 2" maybe alittle more over in austintown and it's starting to snow again. We're heading out to clean the churches probably around 10. Easy day.


and i walkd in the house when i got done and was like this is too easy. after u spend all those hours in the rig little storms like this ur dont befor u even get started


----------



## born2farm

well just sleet here..the walks look to have some slush on them and ice....if it dont melt ill prolly salt some houses for the easter dinners


----------



## kashman

gezzzzzz i just got in are you guys plowing at 100mph or what started at 4:00 . It back dragged like a champ nice and EZ had about 5-8 on the ground


----------



## carl b

0" in Akron but 5" in Hudson . I'm but still made $$


----------



## Easy

Went out at 2:30 a.m, had about 6' on the ground at my place. Some places (Hambden and Chardon Twp.) had around a foot +/-. Hope this is the last of it for a while.....
Don


----------



## clark lawn

damn you had 6 feet of snow how did you plow that? LOL


----------



## kashman

clark lawn;546157 said:


> damn you had 6 feet of snow how did you plow that? LOL


mexicans lots of mexicans


----------



## Easy

Sorry, meant 6" not 6'
Don


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;546053 said:


> Just got back in as well. How much did you have out there Steve? My dad had like 2" in Perry. We got about 6-8 inches here in Willoughbypayup And of course my 4x4 quit working now Some more crap to add to the "fix" list


Tom the dozer lost 4x4 that sucks. Thats why I hate the electronic 4x4. I love my lock outs and the good old lever on the floor I know its locked in every time. We got about 4 " give or take. Thats what I heard Easy that the storm went more south then what they expected.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas you guys are pushing snow WOW. We have been mulching down here. Yes it is cold and wet we have been getting it done thou.


----------



## VBigFord20

I did about half my accounts. Everything up by the lake had 4-6" but down here by home there was hardly 2". Everything cleaned real nice and everything is dry already since the ground is still warm.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah the old dozer lost 4x4, but I think it is the stupid switch. I hope so anyways. I hope we dont get any more snow till it gets fixed. Stupid thing


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;546236 said:


> Yeah the old dozer lost 4x4, but I think it is the stupid switch. I hope so anyways. I hope we dont get any more snow till it gets fixed. Stupid thing


ya its y i would never plow with a switch but both my rangers had them. never had an issue with them. but i love my lever now just pull back and boom i got 4 push forward boom i am in 2


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well now a few people are saying it could be more than the switch. From the sounds of it, the total may be close to 1k to get it all fixed I think it is time to switch over to the other side with solid front axles, lock out hubs, and a lever on the floor. I think I will keep my eyes open for a decent 97 F350 then


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;546317 said:


> Well now a few people are saying it could be more than the switch. From the sounds of it, the total may be close to 1k to get it all fixed I think it is time to switch over to the other side with solid front axles, lock out hubs, and a lever on the floor. I think I will keep my eyes open for a decent 97 F350 then


hey tom does some one in ur family own an equipment dealer ship. i stumbled accross a Sydenstricker Equipment or something like that on the web around Chilocothe i believe


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not here in Ohio as far as I know. But they do own a few John Deere dealerships in Missouri. Google my last name and you will find a buttload of stuff


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;546334 said:


> Not here in Ohio as far as I know. But they do own a few John Deere dealerships in Missouri. Google my last name and you will find a buttload of stuff


ur right it was chilocothie missouri


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;546334 said:


> Not here in Ohio as far as I know. But they do own a few John Deere dealerships in Missouri. Google my last name and you will find a buttload of stuff


tom theres all those good people and then there is you just kidding


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;546334 said:


> Not here in Ohio as far as I know. But they do own a few John Deere dealerships in Missouri. Google my last name and you will find a buttload of stuff


anyway you can get any kind of discounts for yourself?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Brock,I dont know that part of the family barely, but they are family none the less. 

Kevin, yes I am the "black sheep" of my family, lol

Travis, yes I could, if I went down there and picked up the equipment.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;546342 said:


> Brock,I dont know that part of the family barely, but they are family none the less.
> 
> Kevin, yes I am the "black sheep" of my family, lol
> 
> Travis, yes I could, if I went down there and picked up the equipment.


well with gas thats no deal


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom you going to swich like I did??

Josh Mulch what?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin, I havent looked into any deal on Deere equipment, but I may be able to use it up here. I probably would have to call them and what not. 

Ron, I think so. The truck is slowly turning into a money pit. I think I am going to either A: get rid of it, pay off the loan and start fresh B: keep it, pull the plow off completely, use it for the landscape truck and get a 250/350 for plowing and what not. It is getting kind of old with the little **** costing 150-500 bucks to fix or more. What is a big problem going to cost? 5 thousand? Piss on that. I like the truck alot, but I dont like trucks that turn into pig money pits


----------



## Clapper&Company

Trucks 8 years old it needs love too!

The guy who own it before u beat it and didnt work on it so now its catching up 
Maybe the 4WD was messing up, could that be way the truck got stuck on the wall


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know it is 8 years old and time for some work, but at least ease me into the crap,lol. Not a buttload of money right out of the hole. The 4x4 worked just fine, it was the driver that got it stuck on a wall. Those damn walls just jump right out in front of you,lol Im sure the truck was beat before I got it, they had to put a new tranny in it at 85,000 miles before I bought it. Shoulda been a red flag for my *******


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;546357 said:


> I know it is 8 years old and time for some work, but at least ease me into the crap,lol. Not a buttload of money right out of the hole. The 4x4 worked just fine, it was the driver that got it stuck on a wall. Those damn walls just jump right out in front of you,lol Im sure the truck was beat before I got it, they had to put a new tranny in it at 85,000 miles before I bought it. Shoulda been a red flag for my *******


well my ex boss just put a new tranny in an 05 2500 hd this fall. he went screw it and got a new truck but the place snuck the old one threw on warranty. so they kept the 05 and he got a nice shiny new one to beat on. but its not like he even works it everyday. so


----------



## Clapper&Company

Could the tranny Fluid have something to do with the 4WD problem?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;546360 said:


> Could the tranny Fluid have something to do with the 4WD problem?


well if they scrapd a tranny they might of scrapd a t case too. but first test the switch then check the hubs then see if the shaft is spinning. and both hubs have to work for it too work


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No the tranny fluid wouldnt. I have been talking to B&B about it as well. I gotta check the fuses and grounds then go from there. I hope I can get this pile of monkey poo figured out and no more snow comes. Where is April 1st??? Couldnt get here any sooner


----------



## kashman

just a little tid bit for ya parts for the ford are a lot more expensive then the chevy just a little thing 2 think about before buying a used truck . If i was you id go new if anything.


----------



## Clapper&Company

New takes money


----------



## f250man

No it don't Clap it just takes some credit and your signature.  

Happy Easter to all. :waving:

Clap you didnt fix my problem on truks yet buddy


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im going there now steve lol
Hit me on yahoo


----------



## f250man

Thanks Clap it worked. 

Tom I thought it was a black pig not sheep or did you change fetishes. J/K with you little buddy.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Any time buddy!


TOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## f250man

Happy Easter. To all of you in Ohio.


----------



## RhinoL&L

happpy easter to everyone her! 

just checking in so talk to you guys latre:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Cant wait to get some good Food today!

I need to get my taxes done, my CPA has left me hanging!!!!!!
Any one know a good one in my area?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;546447 said:


> Cant wait to get some good Food today!
> 
> I need to get my taxes done, my CPA has left me hanging!!!!!!
> Any one know a good one in my area?


my tax man is in ravenna my mom has used him forver because his dad was the one my grandpa used


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Happy Easter guys!!!!:waving: My 4x4 works now when I dont need it Fuse was blown


----------



## Young Pup

Happy Easter everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am out the door to go to Cincy to see my Brother and Sister.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin thanks for the Info!

Tom, Glad its fix!

JP, Be safe!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up Ron? Been keeping busy? The phone hasnt been ringing off the hook, so you must be occupied, LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nothing!

This past week was busy as hell! Im going to try to get some post cards out this week!!!
Looks like its going to be crappy and wet all week!

Got alot of bids im working on and I need to get stuff ready... too! 

You?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;546560 said:


> Kevin thanks for the Info!
> 
> Tom, Glad its fix!
> 
> JP, Be safe!


not a problem and ya this week i gotta start passing out some bids and i have a few people who want to sign so i just gotta set the price in stone and meet with them. i guess i bidding with gas about 4.50 a gal just so i cover my butt


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not too much really. Waiting on my post cards to get here. Then got some more flyering and what not to do. Cant wait till all this snow finally goes away, again Then I am going to put about 500 flyers with the paper in the next week or two. Hopefully get a little response from it


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;546588 said:


> Not too much really. Waiting on my post cards to get here. Then got some more flyering and what not to do. Cant wait till all this snow finally goes away, again Then I am going to put about 500 flyers with the paper in the next week or two. Hopefully get a little response from it


i am running an add in the local paper for april so like 4 weeks or 5 its like a 100bucks or whatever i dout ill get any hits but hey u never know


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea this is the time of year LOL


----------



## wkahler

Hey guys i am fairly new here but posted a few times. Mainly looking to see if there is any local guys that are selling a nice used Boss set up or something along those lines for my 2001 F-250. I posted a few times here and just found that there is a local page for Ohio guys. I am in the Dayton area and was looking for something within 100 miles of here or closer. If anyone knows of anything shoot it my way to my e-mail or i will try and check in here often this week! Nice meeting you guys and love the information that is on here it is second to none. [email protected]


----------



## Clapper&Company

Welcome to the Club LOL

I got a 01 F250 I have a Fisher 8' w/ wings


----------



## stcroixjoe

Ron. any pics of the plow yet?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ill get them in the morning lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

yeah where are the pics of the plow. just got home from 922 land. i was exhausted this whole weekend. work from 9pm friday night to 10 am saturday morning plowing the 6 to 8 we got. then drove to new philly and finally took a nap at 3 pm on saturday. but i was up at 7 am friday not expecting i was going to have to plow through the night. good money so i am happy.payup. nice way to bring the season to an almost close. one more snow event would make me real happy. I know what you are thinking tom, so dont say it.:salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I would like to plow once with my new truck


----------



## Mike S

wkahler;546744 said:


> Hey guys i am fairly new here but posted a few times. Mainly looking to see if there is any local guys that are selling a nice used Boss set up or something along those lines for my 2001 F-250. I posted a few times here and just found that there is a local page for Ohio guys. I am in the Dayton area and was looking for something within 100 miles of here or closer. If anyone knows of anything shoot it my way to my e-mail or i will try and check in here often this week! Nice meeting you guys and love the information that is on here it is second to none. [email protected]


Englewood! Got some friends out your way! Did you check Mr Plow? There is a nice v blade in the for sale forum!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;546797 said:


> yeah where are the pics of the plow. just got home from 922 land. i was exhausted this whole weekend. work from 9pm friday night to 10 am saturday morning plowing the 6 to 8 we got. then drove to new philly and finally took a nap at 3 pm on saturday. but i was up at 7 am friday not expecting i was going to have to plow through the night. good money so i am happy.payup. nice way to bring the season to an almost close. one more snow event would make me real happy. I know what you are thinking tom, so dont say it.:salute:


i dont think were done yet. but let my couzin come back from spring break then it can snow again i dont feel like driving out there to cover his 5 stinkin driveway's for a couple inchs of snow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys

Im hoping for some more snow


----------



## f250man

Good morning Ron whats up with calling so dam early this morning?  We got just a dusting here this morning.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I see how it is, no one calls me, LOL Please keep the snow down by you Ron. I have to buy a new transfercase encoder motor which is roughly 400 bucks or so:angry: So no snow.


----------



## born2farm

ron wheres the pics of the plow?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;546928 said:


> ron wheres the pics of the plow?


haha ya ron where r those huh huh. and tom if u guys get it and i dont give me a call if the dozer wont go ill help if i can.


----------



## born2farm

hes prolly imbarased cuz its a fisher and not a meyer.;.......i can just see him puttin a big ole meyer sticker on it


----------



## carl b

well i just got in from first day at work.. lots of repair to do from plowing.. i racked all day the gravel sucks.. i'm thinking of telling them to f*** off next year..looking forward to being done with repair so i can make money .


----------



## carl b

syden, try going here for parts http://www.pickuptrucksalvage.com/AboutUs.html
it's where i go it may be worth the drive for a case


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks CRB:waving: I dont need a new case though, just the encoder motor for it. Otherwise it works just fine. I havent even started doing snowplow damage repair yet. I will wait till the 1st week of April, just to be sure that old man winter is done


----------



## Clapper&Company

I Will get them photos I been busy Did a tree job today!

I need to call the Tax guy too!


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;547103 said:


> I Will get them photos I been busy Did a tree job today!
> 
> I need to call the Tax guy too!


Yeah whatever. You have time to send those nasty pictures to me then you have time to get pictures of the truck and plow.

Any of you plow with a crewcab? Look at this one.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/car/617296327.html


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

maybe if it was a ford and a 3/4 ton


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;547114 said:


> maybe if it was a ford and a 3/4 ton


Not so fast my man. I am not ready to switch, I am not a trader like good ole Ron.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

when i'm ready for a plow truck, i'll have a real truck


----------



## Young Pup

you mean you will have one with something that has heat in it?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

heat and ac and heated seats and defrost and of course a truck that has good gas millage haha


----------



## Young Pup

AC who needs that? Just go 80 down the road and that is they ac. lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i'm spoiled now thats why lol, when you got a truck thats loaded at the age of 17, its going to be hard to downgrade now


----------



## kashman

Young Pup;547125 said:


> AC who needs that? Just go 80 down the road and that is they ac. lol


yep we call it 255 2 windows down 55 mph


----------



## Young Pup

Aw you still have a lot learn kimosabe. Downgrade won't be all that bad. lol


----------



## Young Pup

kashman;547129 said:


> yep we call it 255 2 windows down 55 mph


That works for me.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;547131 said:


> Aw you still have a lot learn *kimosabe*. Downgrade won't be all that bad. lol


whats that word supposed to be???


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp u didnt like that Photo of Tom


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ron, what attachment you have for you stihl kombi and what motor unit you have?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Paddle Wheel - Must have!!!! LOL
Hedge trimmer - 180* head
Stick Edger 
Tiller 

Going to but the poll saw this spring

the 90


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

if you don't mind, you remember how much you spent for it, how much was just the engine head.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Who has pics of me? I am concerned Elwer for a work truck, I would much rather downgrade. I have the LS package on my Silverado, which is all but leather, and it SUCKS!!!!!!!!!! I am now replacing another window motor, driver's side is about to go again, and other crap electrical problems. Then the carpeted floors just plain old suck a$$!!!!! If I buy a loaded truck, it will be the family cruiser or the estimate runner. The work truck will be a base model with vinyl floors and seats. That way you can hose it out. And I will be willing to bet that a base model get better MPG than a loaded one since it weighs less and less crap to operate


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think the head unit is like $289 ish


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

you must be hard on your truck, mine is a lt, i think the only thing that it doesn't have is homelink(garage door thing) and xm which i wish i had


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;547164 said:


> I think the head unit is like $289 ish


thanks, i'm looking into one, stopped by another guy's house in town that mows and he was looking at getting the paddle wheel too, but just for the end of his trimmer but i want the kombi with the edger also, then i can rent it too him and make some money back payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

We dont call it the Dozer for nothing LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

The Paddle is 100% wroth the money


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

you want to give me some money so i can afford it then lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

To a point yes I am hard on it. When I hop in the truck with muddy boots, the carpet gets trashed, floor mats or not. Plus I have kids, and they can destroy anything Then you put Clap in the thing, and it becomes a top of the line mess JK with ya bud When you are in that thing for 3 days straight on a big storm, where does all the trash like soda bottles and chip bags go??? Passenger side!!!!!!! Coffee gets spilled, etc. I miss my 94 GMC. Vinyl floors and vinyl seat. End of the day, open the doors and get the garden hose after it. Good as new then, LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

throw the trash in the bed and drive around with the tailgait down


----------



## Clapper&Company

Or u spill French on the dash


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have thrown trash in the bed, but no paper. I try not to litter since I get pissed off when I have to clean up a bunch of trash at the plaza and apartments I do:angry: 

French Vanilla Capucinno on my dash?? No not minexysport


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, it made ur truck smell good lol


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;547133 said:


> whats that word supposed to be???


Opps I spelled it wrong Kemo sabe:Click on the link below and read up

http://www.tcnj.edu/~hofmann/kemosabe.htm


----------



## clark lawn

Elwer Lawn Care;547133 said:


> whats that word supposed to be???


someone is really showing how young they are! that is what Tonto called the LoneRanger.


----------



## f250man

Yea Ron I could hardly see Tom in that pick you sent with your girl friend in the way.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, 


That wasn't my girlfriend, Thats the lady from home Town in Cloumbus LOL


----------



## carl b

i'm so lost. i dare not comment here but, if i buy a new truck it will have power locks vinyl floor and a set cover.. my truck has no power locks and i'm only 5"11 so i undo my seat belt stretch over the seat open the door, or roll down the window .. the motor is $80 for my 1/2 ton (and went out at 80,000) so no power windows but locks rarely go bad so if you get the choose get power locks..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I agree with you on the power locks. It is kinda nice to have the key fob thingy. That way you dont have to screw around unlocking it, just push a button


----------



## fordmstng66

Tom i had the same problem with my 2000 silverado 2500. I had to replace both my regulators for the windows. The wire rusted, and broke on both of them. One just fell when i was using it the other just got stuck. $134.00 for each regulator at Napa.

I agree with the now power and carpeting for a work truck. Is easy to clean. My new silverado is a basice model work truck. It only costs $200 for aftermarket power locks.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I paid 86 bucks total for both motors and regulators for mine at Napa. It is nice to have it, but kinda sucks when it dies, then you got nothing. If you break a window crank, it is what 5 bucks to replace or toss on a pair of vise-grips, LOL


----------



## fordmstng66

Looks like the parts went down in price, but yeah that manual windows are good until you have to open the passenger one when someone wants to talk to you. I am taking my truck to D&S to have them give me power door locks at least.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;547288 said:


> Looks like the parts went down in price, but yeah that manual windows are good until you have to open the passenger one when someone wants to talk to you. I am taking my truck to D&S to have them give me power door locks at least.


iused to just kick the door open. but i am 6ft so i can normal reach over and get the crank anyway. but in my 150 i got everything but i dont carry the little remote just the key


----------



## f250man

Well Crb and Tom power windows and locks suck. My power locks don't work and my passengers window dose'nt work either the next truck will have no power option's at all. The next truck will be a xl with the rubber floor and manual locks and windows.


----------



## carl b

f250man;547437 said:


> Well Crb and Tom power windows and locks suck. My power locks don't work and my passengers window dose'nt work either the next truck will have no power option's at all. The next truck will be a xl with the rubber floor and manual locks and windows.


its not my fault you own a ford.. that dosen't work at all..lol j/k


----------



## f250man

At least the ford just replace the motors and not the whole assembly. I wound'nt own a Chebby if it was the last truck on earth. LOL


----------



## carl b

i'm going to post a pic of the ford dealer tomorrow.. all the techs drive Chevy's.. no joke i don't know why


----------



## f250man

They are cheaper to fix. LOL. It dose'nt matter what you drive anymore they are all junk. They all have there problems and it is each to there own on what you drive. I liked the looks of the Ford Super Duty and the solid front axle. But Chevy dose have the smoother ride. But I do like the looks of the new Dodges to and they have a soild axle to.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;547460 said:


> They are cheaper to fix. LOL. It dose'nt matter what you drive anymore they are all junk. They all have there problems and it is each to there own on what you drive. I liked the looks of the Ford Super Duty and the solid front axle. But Chevy dose have the smoother ride. But I do like the looks of the new Dodges to and they have a soild axle to.


ur right there all junk but thats what happens when u use labor who makes 10 cents a day. and lazy people in this country wanna be doctors and crap


----------



## Clapper&Company

I got a XL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys


Off to wash the truck and to look at a job


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Washing your truck? Is this the first truck that you have owned that you actually wash and wax?? This is a big step for you Ron 

I want to wash my truck, but it will be a waste since it is going to rain


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;547635 said:


> Washing your truck? Is this the first truck that you have owned that you actually wash and wax?? This is a big step for you Ron
> 
> I want to wash my truck, but it will be a waste since it is going to rain


Just go put some soap on it, and the rain will take care of the rest. LOL I have not washed my Ford in years, but i am affraid i will lose more rust if i do.

I need the yard to dry out so i can fix my lawn from where i park my truck, really messed it up the other day.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I just $1.50 Power Wash it 

It needs a good bath


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mike, that last storm sucked, didnt it? All of the ground was so saturated that if one tire touched grass, it sunk a good 8 inches Now I just have that much more repairs to do

Ron, did you fix that gas leak yet? I am going to look at a newer truck today......01 F250 XLT plowprep, dark green, 72k miles. They want like 13k for it. I figured out the payments with trading in my Silverado, and they will be cheaper than what I am paying right now I think getting a newer one in the long run will be cheaper than sticking with an older truck that already needs a buttload of work. My Chevy is a good truck, but I have to look at the money thing and how much more cost effective a new truck would be versus an older truck. If I had the money and good enough credit, I would have an 08 sitting here, especially with the rebates and coupons that they have right now


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;547667 said:


> Mike, that last storm sucked, didnt it? All of the ground was so saturated that if one tire touched grass, it sunk a good 8 inches Now I just have that much more repairs to do
> 
> Ron, did you fix that gas leak yet? I am going to look at a newer truck today......01 F250 XLT plowprep, dark green, 72k miles. They want like 13k for it. I figured out the payments with trading in my Silverado, and they will be cheaper than what I am paying right now I think getting a newer one in the long run will be cheaper than sticking with an older truck that already needs a buttload of work. My Chevy is a good truck, but I have to look at the money thing and how much more cost effective a new truck would be versus an older truck. If I had the money and good enough credit, I would have an 08 sitting here, especially with the rebates and coupons that they have right now


ahh ya this melt and snow is gay it mess's everything up. all winter long i didnt tear up nothing now it looks like i am a hack. thanks i need to clean my truck so i can pull the blade off for awhile until r next freak storm


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

am i the only person who get nervous this time of year. i feel like i am behind because i am not ready to mow. and i dno just nervous not gonna lie its scary being out on ur own this time of year.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin Im getting woried too!

I think we should keep this site going all summer long


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;547679 said:


> Kevin Im getting woried too!
> 
> I think we should keep this site going all summer long


ill be checking in here anyway i mean where eles am i gonna get ideas for my plowing contract. its gonna be kick but this year i am gonna make some big buck next winter. y cause with the amount of late snow we got everybody will want contracts


----------



## KGRlandscapeing




----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;547667 said:


> Mike, that last storm sucked, didnt it? All of the ground was so saturated that if one tire touched grass, it sunk a good 8 inches Now I just have that much more repairs to do
> 
> Ron, did you fix that gas leak yet? I am going to look at a newer truck today......01 F250 XLT plowprep, dark green, 72k miles. They want like 13k for it. I figured out the payments with trading in my Silverado, and they will be cheaper than what I am paying right now I think getting a newer one in the long run will be cheaper than sticking with an older truck that already needs a buttload of work. My Chevy is a good truck, but I have to look at the money thing and how much more cost effective a new truck would be versus an older truck. If I had the money and good enough credit, I would have an 08 sitting here, especially with the rebates and coupons that they have right now


Tom
The worst part was my truck sat in the grass, and i had to do a quick tune up, because with all the rain it would not start. All of my contracts i either push over a curb or just have straight pushes. I do have to watch for my family and friends drives, but not to bad. I got pulled over for no tailights Saturday morning in Richmond heights, cop must have been bored, he also ticketed me for my salt spreader being infront of my plate, and also tried getting me for plowing without a permit in Richmond heights. Lucky for me i did not drop the blade yet, but i did spray his cruiser with snow when i got stuck in the drive way. LOL

Good luck looking at that Ford. Wanted one myself, but the Chevy's offer a little more in a work truck for the money. Plus all the incentives i got on the 07 could not beat it.


----------



## Burkartsplow

hey tom if you get a new truck with no plow, check out this western for sale, it just went up and it is spotless. A great deal i think.
here is the link:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=547710&posted=1#post547710


----------



## fordmstng66

Burkartsplow;547711 said:


> hey tom if you get a new truck with no plow, check out this western for sale, it just went up and it is spotless. A great deal i think.
> here is the link:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=547710&posted=1#post547710


That is a great deal. Anyone want to buy a beat up ford f-150 with plow and spreader for 2,500? LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I went and looked at the truck. I drove it and all that fun junk. I didnt have a trailer hitch, which is a turn off right there. Second, that just rekindled why I hate the 5.4 triton. No balls at all compared to my 6.0 Vortec in the Silveradowesport I think that was just a reminder that I am a Chevy guy and just stay put.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;547911 said:


> I went and looked at the truck. I drove it and all that fun junk. I didnt have a trailer hitch, which is a turn off right there. Second, that just rekindled why I hate the 5.4 triton. No balls at all compared to my 6.0 Vortec in the Silveradowesport I think that was just a reminder that I am a Chevy guy and just stay put.


plow prep and no trailer hitch that seems odd


----------



## f250man

I do not believe you can buy a Super Duty with out a trailer hitch. Unless it was ordered by the owner with out it. That is a standard option.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;547942 said:


> I do not believe you can buy a Super Duty with out a trailer hitch. Unless it was ordered by the owner with out it. That is a standard option.


that was y i thought it was odd. but i thought with plow prep you would get the trailer tow package


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is what I figured as well. Unless the owner traded it in and took the hitch off for some stupid reason, or it got stolen,lol. It had the ball on the bumper and that was it. The plug was back there though to plug the trailer in. The truck is out at Classic Ford in Chardon. They have a nice 05 2500HD ext cab Duramax with a western on it. They havent put it thru service yet since it was just traded. They said they want 14 for it?? Seems kinda cheap for an 05 Dmax/with 90k miles


----------



## Clapper&Company

Most new trucks come with a hitch now.... Thats odd


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;547946 said:


> That is what I figured as well. Unless the owner traded it in and took the hitch off for some stupid reason, or it got stolen,lol. It had the ball on the bumper and that was it. The plug was back there though to plug the trailer in. The truck is out at Classic Ford in Chardon. They have a nice 05 2500HD ext cab Duramax with a western on it. They havent put it thru service yet since it was just traded. They said they want 14 for it?? Seems kinda cheap for an 05 Dmax/with 90k miles


ya probably got some issues and tom its open house this weekend at chagrin pet


----------



## Burkartsplow

What is going on guys.. No one on here any more. I am bored. nothing to do today.


----------



## StoneDevil

your bored, how can that be


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin I know it is, you going? I think I will go saturday or sunday, not sure yet.

Aaron, I hear you on being bored. Sitting around watching it rain and the yards flood gets old after a while

StoneDevil, It is easy getting bored around here. Look at the same a-holes day in day out gets boring. 

Did anyone hear we are going to get 2-4 tonight? I hope this is winter's last hurrah:angry:


----------



## santelikk

Clapper&Company;547953 said:


> Most new trucks come with a hitch now.... Thats odd


The previous owner probably didn't tow anything and took the hitch off to sell or scrap.
Thats what happend with my truck, owner did'nt need the bumper hitch (truck has Gooseneck hitch)
I pull both a horse trailer and a 18' bumper pull usually loaded up with hay bales.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

tom, please take that 2-4 so it doesn't come my way!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;548027 said:


> Kevin I know it is, you going? I think I will go saturday or sunday, not sure yet.
> 
> Aaron, I hear you on being bored. Sitting around watching it rain and the yards flood gets old after a while
> 
> StoneDevil, It is easy getting bored around here. Look at the same a-holes day in day out gets boring.
> 
> Did anyone hear we are going to get 2-4 tonight? I hope this is winter's last hurrah:angry:


They are calling for 1-3 here on the westside. Going to buy a new 52 this week or next. should i go with the a new scag or exmark. most likely a scag i am thinking...just your guys thoughts tom.. and what do you think of the new sterring system on scag. have to try it and see how much control you really have.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;548056 said:


> They are calling for 1-3 here on the westside. Going to buy a new 52 this week or next. should i go with the a new scag or exmark. most likely a scag i am thinking...just your guys thoughts tom.. and what do you think of the new sterring system on scag. have to try it and see how much control you really have.


aaron go to open house with me and tom this weekend they should have the new scag tom i was waiting for u to tell me when


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;548056 said:


> They are calling for 1-3 here on the westside. Going to buy a new 52 this week or next. should i go with the a new scag or exmark. most likely a scag i am thinking...just your guys thoughts tom.. and what do you think of the new sterring system on scag. have to try it and see how much control you really have.


no lesco on the list


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;548057 said:


> aaron go to open house with me and tom this weekend they should have the new scag tom i was waiting for u to tell me when


where is the open house at?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Elwer Lawn Care;548055 said:


> tom, please take that 2-4 so it doesn't come my way!


No, you can have it buddy!!!!! Why couldnt this happen after April 1st? Then all my contracts would be up. Oh well



Burkartsplow;548056 said:


> They are calling for 1-3 here on the westside. Going to buy a new 52 this week or next. should i go with the a new scag or exmark. most likely a scag i am thinking...just your guys thoughts tom.. and what do you think of the new sterring system on scag. have to try it and see how much control you really have.


Scag!!!! That velocity deck kicks a$$!!!! I have one on my 48 and love it!! You getting a rider or a wb? All I run is Scag and nothing else. I saw one of the Vpro's in person and they look real nice, def. want to demo one this year It is called Chagrin Pet and Outdoor, in Chagrin Falls


KGRlandscapeing;548057 said:


> aaron go to open house with me and tom this weekend they should have the new scag tom i was waiting for u to tell me when


Yeah, we could have a little meet there. Lunch is free!!!! Kevin, I was thinking roughly noon saturday?? Hopefully it wont be pouring rain or snowing. Yep, they had the Vpro sitting right out front. I guess you can demo it there


kashman;548059 said:


> no lesco on the list


Nothing personal, but I have used a couple Lesco WB's and well, I wasnt all about them. Kinda junky to me, but again, just my opinion


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;548059 said:


> no lesco on the list


No lesco, sorry kash. I ran one a long time ago and just never clicked with me. Is that all you run. I may go and look at a few if you think it would be worth my wild...


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;548062 said:


> No, you can have it buddy!!!!! Why couldnt this happen after April 1st? Then all my contracts would be up. Oh well
> 
> Scag!!!! That velocity deck kicks a$$!!!! I have one on my 48 and love it!! You getting a rider or a wb? All I run is Scag and nothing else. I saw one of the Vpro's in person and they look real nice, def. want to demo one this year It is called Chagrin Pet and Outdoor, in Chagrin Falls
> 
> Yeah, we could have a little meet there. Lunch is free!!!! Kevin, I was thinking roughly noon saturday?? Hopefully it wont be pouring rain or snowing. Yep, they had the Vpro sitting right out front. I guess you can demo it there
> 
> Nothing personal, but I have used a couple Lesco WB's and well, I wasnt all about them. Kinda junky to me, but again, just my opinion


A new WB. I could never really see the purpose in buying a 48 or 52 rider. When you can have a walk behind. I only buy 60 or higher for riders. I have ran scag my whole life excpet i had a couple of hustlers for one season that i got a good deal on someone that tried the business and failed horribly and took them off his hands real cheap. they ran well. easy to fix. not a lot of moving parts, but sold them for practically the same amount i paid for them. so i was happy...


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;548063 said:


> No lesco, sorry kash. I ran one a long time ago and just never clicked with me. Is that all you run. I may go and look at a few if you think it would be worth my wild...


ya its all i run as i see it you cant go wrong im going this week 2 see how the jd take over is going


----------



## kashman

burk did the ohio dep of agriculture stop by your house this week 1 time in 5 years for me. she was nice asked what she could do i told her 2 make fert cheaper


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;548062 said:


> No, you can have it buddy!!!!! Why couldnt this happen after April 1st? Then all my contracts would be up. Oh well
> 
> Scag!!!! That velocity deck kicks a$$!!!! I have one on my 48 and love it!! You getting a rider or a wb? All I run is Scag and nothing else. I saw one of the Vpro's in person and they look real nice, def. want to demo one this year It is called Chagrin Pet and Outdoor, in Chagrin Falls
> 
> Yeah, we could have a little meet there. Lunch is free!!!! Kevin, I was thinking roughly noon saturday?? Hopefully it wont be pouring rain or snowing. Yep, they had the Vpro sitting right out front. I guess you can demo it there
> 
> Nothing personal, but I have used a couple Lesco WB's and well, I wasnt all about them. Kinda junky to me, but again, just my opinion


its the same as the scag:waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;548069 said:


> burk did the ohio dep of agriculture stop by your house this week 1 time in 5 years for me. she was nice asked what she could do i told her 2 make fert cheaper


she may have. I really have not been home during the day this week.


----------



## VBigFord20

I bought a new mower this week so Im good to go.

A 20" MTD side discharge that is not self propelled or anything.




LOL

I did buy it because it was $99 at home depot on sale and I needed a small mower that I can get in and out of the basement easy to keep at one of my buildings. It has a small yard and its more hassle to bring a mower there then its worth, so this solves that issue.


Im stuck as what to do at the moment. I kinda need a newer mower but I need a tractor more. Think its worth getting a PTO style deck for the back of a new tractor to use on big lawns (like my house) or should I just hold off and get another mower next year or something.


----------



## Young Pup

*Cleveland Guys?????????????????///*

Ok to all of you up there in that area. I need to know where the salt comes from up there. A group of us are thinking of getting a couple of straight truck loads or semi loads of bagged salt for us to store and possibly sell. We don't want a distributer itself but from directly who bags it.

Thanks,

JP

PS How snow you guys suppose to get? Was out looking at a new Lazer hp today. 7 grand w/o tax.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP to be quite honest, I dont know. Try calling like cargill or morton and go from there. They were calling for 2-4, but now down to 1-2. Just enough to piss us off!!!! Lazer HP, is that a walk or rider?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;548061 said:


> where is the open house at?


chagrin pet and garden if u come over and either get off at harper or som in solon. its reall simple harper get off take a left, take a right on cannon first street actually its where i live, go for say 3 miles till you hit solon rd take a left and its a little ride maybe 5 to 10. get off at som take a left, take a left at solon rd and just keep going till u get there


----------



## carl b

Young Pup;548153 said:


> Ok to all of you up there in that area. I need to know where the salt comes from up there. A group of us are thinking of getting a couple of straight truck loads or semi loads of bagged salt for us to store and possibly sell. We don't want a distributer itself but from directly who bags it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> We buy a semi or two a year it holds 30 pallets.. we pay $104 per pallet.. out of twinsberg
> If you really want to know.. i can find the receipt.. trucking that far will cost you..o yes they bag it their.. you also have to have a comm. address or they wont deliver


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP i got the info for u


----------



## Mike S

Whats up guys?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Morning everyone. Got about a half inch of slush out there. And it is raining a little again. Im glad it didnt amount to didly squat. Makes me happy, other than we got like an inch of rain and everything is super soaked:realmad:


----------



## carl b

not a dam thing here.. rain,rain and more rain..


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

fine with me. I say snow should get out and stay out till next winter. I got mowers to work on and im goin camping saturday in thompson anybody game for beers n smores?


----------



## f250man

Hey guys good morning back at you. I just got in from pushing 3" of wet sloppy snow. I really did'nt want to hook it up but I'll take the money. Just 3 more days left on the contracts and then I can just look at the plow for the rest of the spring and summer. Unless we get a big freak storm and then it will be by the push at next years prices.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nothing here,

Just working on some bids!


----------



## f250man

Ron thats all you do is bids and never any work. How do you make any money. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron is the master of bids. He makes a good office guy, LMAO JK


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

bid it have somebody eles do the work seems like a good scam


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL Kevin, he likes paper work. You should see his office He has a desk as big as a sectional couch, and you can see about a two foot square of the top. Unless he ha cleaned it by now LOL


----------



## f250man

Tom I doubt he cleaned it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

He may have made some new piles scattered around the floor, lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;548372 said:


> LOL Kevin, he likes paper work. You should see his office He has a desk as big as a sectional couch, and you can see about a two foot square of the top. Unless he ha cleaned it by now LOL


i have like no desk i do all my stuff on the floor.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey everyone you guys are still pushing snow WOW. I guess that is a good thing and a bad thing. If there is anyone looking for mowers there is an auction down here SAT. They from brickman they will be going for around $1000.00 to $1500.00 for WB Hydros. The Zs will be more of course. That is how much they usually go for when I go to the auctions.


----------



## Mike S

WALKERS;548434 said:


> Hey everyone you guys are still pushing snow WOW. I guess that is a good thing and a bad thing. If there is anyone looking for mowers there is an auction down here SAT. They from brickman they will be going for around $1000.00 to $1500.00 for WB Hydros. The Zs will be more of course. That is how much they usually go for when I go to the auctions.


What else are they going to have at the auction?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, We doing something today??


----------



## VBigFord20

Morning fellas,

Taking a well deserved day off and going 4 wheeling with some friends in Kensington. 

Clap if you see a blue F-150 with a red quad in the bed passing though town in a few hours, wave to me.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think Steve is coming down!

Give me a ring, or PM me or Cell Maybe we can all meet up


----------



## carl b

hello all, I 'm work'n today still pick en sticks.. when is everyone meeting next ? i would like to go.. just let me know and i can go anywhere..my wife sells cars so if anyones looking she has a 2001 Chevy 2500 with 15000 miles on it.. no plow,said its nice i can't buy ( $ 60,000 in hospital bills )call 330-631-9808


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tom what time we going to chagrin pet


----------



## f250man

Yes Ron we are doing something today but you call to damb early buddy its Saturday I get to sleep in.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I called at 8am


----------



## f250man

You called twice once at 7:45 and then again at 8:30.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well I forgot about the time, change between ME and u up north


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

steve if u find the middle of his calls u get like 8


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin, how does meet there at 12:30 sound?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;548662 said:


> Kevin, how does meet there at 12:30 sound?


good deal you bringing the kids


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No just me


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;548683 said:


> No just me


haha u dont want them to break anything


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I brought the wife and one of the kids. It was nice meeting you Kevin. I drove that Pro V around a bit. For sure I will be getting one this summer!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;548729 said:


> I brought the wife and one of the kids. It was nice meeting you Kevin. I drove that Pro V around a bit. For sure I will be getting one this summer!!


your wife had an idea put the kid on a 36 mid mount and let him mow. not at 6 grand thou. and i just thought it was butt backwards with its steering. Aaron there huge no joke and the deck if u could make it clump your cutting to much grass thats way to long


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just like a walker and a boss plow ?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;548740 said:


> Just like a walker and a boss plow ?


i was standin around befor tom got there and i was shootin **** with the one guy. and i brought up walker's and he said there dying they only sell a couple thousand units a year and that the number never goes up. the mid mount Z with a bagger and a good sucker is the way to go


----------



## Clapper&Company

I could see them dying off


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;548747 said:


> I could see them dying off


some people like them and some dont. me i dont i think there ugly and dont really fit my needs


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hear that... I dont think it would do to good for me either


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;548729 said:


> I brought the wife and one of the kids. It was nice meeting you Kevin. I drove that Pro V around a bit. For sure I will be getting one this summer!!


What were they asking for it. I have some accounts with hills and i was wondergin if I was going horizontal on the hill if i would feel like i was going to lose it at some point. With the handle grips i feel like i have a lot more control, I am going to get a new 52 walk behind. real nice.i feel i deserve something new.


----------



## kashman

walkers are good for fall cleanups and residential....... GHS stand for Green Hand Syndrome


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;548226 said:


> We buy a semi or two a year it holds 30 pallets.. we pay $104 per pallet.. out of twinsberg
> If you really want to know.. i can find the receipt.. trucking that far will cost you..o yes they bag it their.. you also have to have a comm. address or they wont deliver


Plese let me know. We would come up to get the loads oursleves as we have the ability to get some strainght trucks or even a semi.



Clapper&Company;548243 said:


> JP i got the info for u


So what do you have for me there ole Ronny boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Oh by the way did some cleanup work today and I sent Ron a picture of the trailer loaded up. I just saw some nice dump trailers for sale. I might have to invest in one. Monday is going to stink unloading this thing.


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;548640 said:


> hello all, I 'm work'n today still pick en sticks.. when is everyone meeting next ? i would like to go.. just let me know and i can go anywhere..my wife sells cars so if anyones looking she has a 2001 Chevy 2500 with 15000 miles on it.. no plow,said its nice i can't buy ( $ 60,000 in hospital bills )call 330-631-9808


What is the asking price and is it snow plow prep ready? How many miles? Never mind, I see 15,000 or is 150,000


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;548766 said:


> What were they asking for it. I have some accounts with hills and i was wondergin if I was going horizontal on the hill if i would feel like i was going to lose it at some point. With the handle grips i feel like i have a lot more control, I am going to get a new 52 walk behind. real nice.i feel i deserve something new.


in all honesty i wouldnt feel right on it going side ways on a hill and i think any bump would change ur speed


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP I got salt info for you

Yea It was loaded LOL


----------



## carl b

Young Pup;548788 said:


> What is the asking price and is it snow plow prep ready? How many miles? Never mind, I see 15,000 or is 150,000


yes i think it has plow prep .. it has 15,000 miles i don't know the $ but it was good.. you can call her (Charlotte ) 330-631-9808 she works on Monday.. i do know that give you the bottom price.. no haggle or negation..


----------



## timlb703

crb 2500;548891 said:


> yes i think it has plow prep .. it has 15,000 miles i don't know the $ but it was good.. you can call her (Charlotte ) 330-631-9808 she works on Monday.. i do know that give you the bottom price.. no haggle or negation..


What is the color of the truck? Options?


----------



## carl b

i no longer sleep:crying: so heres all i know... 2005 Chevy 2500 HD color black, miles 14,168, V8 Auto Full power, I think its leather ,4x4,and the cost is $20,000 . but I don't sell cars!! my wife is the sales person. so she can tell you more.. and better info. this is all off a peace of paper if you wont more accurate info call her..the lot she works at is one of the best lots around.. no junk. just call her she is salary. so if you don't buy she don't care.


----------



## RhinoL&L

just thought id check in and say hey! is everyone starting work now for srping?:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;548766 said:


> What were they asking for it. I have some accounts with hills and i was wondergin if I was going horizontal on the hill if i would feel like i was going to lose it at some point. With the handle grips i feel like i have a lot more control, I am going to get a new 52 walk behind. real nice.i feel i deserve something new.


Aaron i think it was 5999 or something like that id geta regular hydro walk long befor id ever buy that.


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;548946 said:


> Aaron i think it was 5999 or something like that id geta regular hydro walk long befor id ever buy that.


That is what I was thinking. I just dont think i would feel comfortable with the V. I think if all my accounts were flat that i would get it. less fatigue, but for the there hills that can be less forgiving I dont want to roll my new mower down one the first wet morning. Thanks for the info. 5999 now is that for the V model. Is the regular handle model the same price or less. if you dont know that is oaky.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;548987 said:


> That is what I was thinking. I just dont think i would feel comfortable with the V. I think if all my accounts were flat that i would get it. less fatigue, but for the there hills that can be less forgiving I dont want to roll my new mower down one the first wet morning. Thanks for the info. 5999 now is that for the V model. Is the regular handle model the same price or less. if you dont know that is oaky.


that was the sticker on the Vpro it was on sale like 15%off or something so i guess they sticker in the 6's and the 48 with the floating deck and hydro r mid 5 thats with the pistol grip


----------



## f250man

Good morning fellow Ohio boys. This place sure has been dead lately.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;549161 said:


> Good morning fellow Ohio boys. This place sure has been dead lately.


that it has steve you should jump over to the ohio lawn thread and look at what the one guy is sayin about clark well i guess me too. he thinks because i am young hes better or can work harder or something. And he wonders why hes out of a job  people these days


----------



## kashman

GO TRIBE


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin that guy is an a$$ and wayyyy too full of himself. Like you said, with an attitude like that, he wonders why he is jobless


----------



## f250man

Yes Kash lets go tribe. What a great day for an opener and a Tribe win. xysport


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep 


What a day lol


----------



## VBigFord20

Hell of a day. Tribe won and I picked up my new (used) 6x10 trailer from a member here. Good start to the season.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sweet! How was your trip down to my neck of the woods?


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;549452 said:


> Sweet! How was your trip down to my neck of the woods?


Great time, riding the 4 wheeler is always great. Even though I bought it new in 05 and it only has 300 miles on it, thats how often I get to ride. Id love to move down there eventually.

You got a 4 wheeler?


----------



## VBigFord20

Shot of the new trailer.










Its a 6x10, 3500lb axle. 5 years old. Needs some paint and the wiring could stand to be replaced, but the price was right and it was a welcome upgrade from my 4x8.

The 4x8 is listed in the FS forum if anyone is interested btw.


----------



## LHK2

hey, good to see the trailer.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I got one


----------



## carl b

man i would love to have a 4-wheeler again.. my last one was a 2000 300cc kaw. but i had lots of blasters & 3 wheelers


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;549692 said:


> Yea I got one


Well then I will PM you next time I go out. My buddy's place is a short drive from you. That is if we can get you out of your truck for a few hours.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

nico you didnt say you got robs trailer. and thats good now i can get paid


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I'll go if im not buys lol


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;549748 said:


> Yea I'll go if im not buys lol


If I can manage a day off every few months so can you, lol


----------



## SilkKnitter

CLAPPER this is tom's wife! go to off topic and lookie at my thread! me needs feedback!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Oh great, now I cant talk crap about you here, LMAO Are you sure you can deal with these guys? JK


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;549900 said:


> Oh great, now I cant talk crap about you here, LMAO Are you sure you can deal with these guys? JK


were easy get on lawnsite then she might have issues


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think she may be safe if she sticks in the Ohio thread. Once you tread other water there, make sure you tread it lightly!!!! Or the grumpy compu-scapers will get pi$$y She is there and knows about the grumps too.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;549905 said:


> I think she may be safe if she sticks in the Ohio thread. Once you tread other water there, make sure you tread it lightly!!!! Or the grumpy compu-scapers will get pi$$y She is there and knows about the grumps too.


people are nuts over there. and its not even just young guys that make lawnsite bad its the old guys who are so uptight


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah a good lot of the old guys are too full of themselves and I guess everyone, even if you are 3,000 miles away is competition. Hence why I dont really post, other than in the Ohio thread


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;549913 said:


> Yeah a good lot of the old guys are too full of themselves and I guess everyone, even if you are 3,000 miles away is competition. Hence why I dont really post, other than in the Ohio thread


i creep around i read mostly. but when something strikes a nerve ill start. or if its about equipment. been working with this stuff since i was big enough so i have just about as many year in as these old guys who didnt start till highschool


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;549910 said:


> people are nuts over there. and its not even just young guys that make lawnsite bad its the old guys who are so uptight


Y i got 2be a jerk


----------



## Clapper&Company

Checking in for the day!

Got alot of stuff done today!!!


----------



## Mike S

I guess we where all busy today! Get R Done before the rain!


----------



## Clapper&Company

HEy Mike

Yes we were busting ass trying to get **** doen before the rain LOL


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;550043 said:


> HEy Mike
> 
> Yes we were busting ass trying to get **** doen before the rain LOL


Ron you were not busting any ass. Did you have to get out of your truck. I dont think ron gets out of the truck until first week of june. he has to ease into the summer months.:redbounce


----------



## carl b

Burkartsplow;550050 said:


> Ron you were not busting any ass. Did you have to get out of your truck. I dont think ron gets out of the truck until first week of june. he has to ease into the summer months.:redbounce


If so Ron you are my hero.. I dream of being lazy.. just can't afford to be.:crying:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;549932 said:


> Y i got 2be a jerk


ur a jerk? now i am confused kash


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;550101 said:


> ur a jerk? now i am confused kash


Hey kevin, Went to chagrin power supply and I am debating between a new 48 v pro or the 48 unltimate. They have a new 2007 unltimate 48 that they did not sell last year for 5599. But it h has the advantage deck instead of the the velocity. Drove the V and liked it, but i think I may stay with the pistol. To much to look at there. I want to buy a new deere tractor also....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;550126 said:


> Hey kevin, Went to chagrin power supply and I am debating between a new 48 v pro or the 48 unltimate. They have a new 2007 unltimate 48 that they did not sell last year for 5599. But it h has the advantage deck instead of the the velocity. Drove the V and liked it, but i think I may stay with the pistol. To much to look at there. I want to buy a new deere tractor also....


at open house they had that one for 5199 it was on sale. my grandfather draggd me to home cheapo today to get a toro mower he got A personal pace with out the electic start. pulld it out of the box put some oil in stood the handle up gas and one pull it ran. i was liks **** gonna have to get me one of these.


----------



## Pirsch

Hey question for you guys... I'm thinking of trying to get a riding mower that used to have a 48" front deck. Has no deck now to use as a utility type thing since I can't get anything decent for volunteer work. Looking at placing a 2" receiver on it so I can put a rack or a trailer on the thing. Will it work or am I smoke'n dope? trying to get something that will be decent and he!! I might put a plow on it for the winter since no deck on it!

Atleast I'm not look'n for a forklift to use for a plow!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I do get out of my truck lol


----------



## f250man

Yea Ron to eat at Apple Bees or do you get curb side to go. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL

I havent been there in about a week


----------



## Mike S

Whats up Ron! Its offical the plows are getting put away! I got every thing done before the rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2,200 feet of diging and pipe! Glad that is over!


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;550129 said:


> at open house they had that one for 5199 it was on sale. my grandfather draggd me to home cheapo today to get a toro mower he got A personal pace with out the electic start. pulld it out of the box put some oil in stood the handle up gas and one pull it ran. i was liks **** gonna have to get me one of these.


Are you sure about that one kevin, Because if they had it for 5199 instead of 5599 i am going to call and say something. They said the prices were the same as the open house through the week. I will pick that one up if that is the case.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;550237 said:


> Are you sure about that one kevin, Because if they had it for 5199 instead of 5599 i am going to call and say something. They said the prices were the same as the open house through the week. I will pick that one up if that is the case.


i have a pic of the tag on my phone i cant get it to open right now grr. But i am real sure that the hydro 48 that thye had was 5199 because the belt they had next to it was 3 something and i was like its 2 grand more. i took a pic i just cant get it to open ill keep trying.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think it was 5199, but Im not 100% sure though. I still would go for that ProV though, lol. And with hills, you can operate it with one hand and there is a straight bar to hold on to. Put a sulky on there like a proslide, that would be one hell of a cutting machine!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning Tom!!! 

I got that Key# for u !!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;550330 said:


> I think it was 5199, but Im not 100% sure though. I still would go for that ProV though, lol. And with hills, you can operate it with one hand and there is a straight bar to hold on to. Put a sulky on there like a proslide, that would be one hell of a cutting machine!!!!


You are right tom. They are coming out with a new sulky that looks real slick, and i am sure real expensive. I hate having to make decisions like this. Well i also hate having to spend a lot of money, but that is the cost of a growing business. I will let you guys know what i decide. I am going to get one or the other this weekend. Thanks for the help with this one...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;550360 said:


> You are right tom. They are coming out with a new sulky that looks real slick, and i am sure real expensive. I hate having to make decisions like this. Well i also hate having to spend a lot of money, but that is the cost of a growing business. I will let you guys know what i decide. I am going to get one or the other this weekend. Thanks for the help with this one...


tom's walkbehind is also a belt so anything would be better then that. But i mean if u have the space on the trailer and the abillity to carry another tank then i guess you could get the Vpro. i just think its a tank compared to a regualr walk behind and the velocity deck has a 16 inch opening its huge. but both scags r stout so either way you wont go wrong o and that Vpro dose every bit of like 10mph


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;550362 said:


> tom's walkbehind is also a belt so anything would be better then that. But i mean if u have the space on the trailer and the abillity to carry another tank then i guess you could get the Vpro. i just think its a tank compared to a regualr walk behind and the velocity deck has a 16 inch opening its huge. but both scags r stout so either way you wont go wrong o and that Vpro dose every bit of like 10mph


Hey kev, I called about the 48 from last year with the ultimate and advantage deck and the hydro and you and tom were right it is 5199.But i found a almost new 48 wb scag with 100 hrs on it belt drive for $1800 on craigslist with a new grass gobbler and velke. It seems like a good mower, going to look at it. But i love the hydro power, but saving money is always a great thing also. Why did i have to see that 48.Well by tomorrow this whole thing will be done with.The drama continues.....


----------



## fordmstng66

Burkartsplow;550385 said:


> Hey kev, I called about the 48 from last year with the ultimate and advantage deck and the hydro and you and tom were right it is 5199.But i found a almost new 48 wb scag with 100 hrs on it belt drive for $1800 on craigslist with a new grass gobbler and velke. It seems like a good mower, going to look at it. But i love the hydro power, but saving money is always a great thing also. Why did i have to see that 48.Well by tomorrow this whole thing will be done with.The drama continues.....


I was just going to post the link for that 48 wb Scag for you guys.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Aaron if theres one thing i am bad at its girl. normaly i know my numbers pretty well. and saving money and hating every min of running the mower will go hand in hand most of the time. Get a hydro and u will hate every beltd mower you have ever run and will ever run


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;550403 said:


> Aaron if theres one thing i am bad at its girl. normaly i know my numbers pretty well. and saving money and hating every min of running the mower will go hand in hand most of the time. Get a hydro and u will hate every beltd mower you have ever run and will ever run


Hey Kev. $1400 and I have might as well be a brand new 48 wb, grass gobbler and velke. all for $1400. I just saved myself over $5500. i am pumped right now. this thing was and is spotless and runs like a top. I have a hydro WB, but it is getting older. I dont mind that belt drive. it will be a good back up and i can save up to buy a new turf tiger mid season instead now with the $5500 i just saved and pick up a new V PRO next spring or at the end of season sale. It is weird how things work out so great sometimes. I am happy right now. I ran belt drive for about the first 5 years in the business and i was in the best shape then. I dont mind doing a little bit of work. I cant say it enough $5500 i just saved......payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Now buy a Dump insert !


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;550426 said:


> Hey Kev. $1400 and I have might as well be a brand new 48 wb, grass gobbler and velke. all for $1400. I just saved myself over $5500. i am pumped right now. this thing was and is spotless and runs like a top. I have a hydro WB, but it is getting older. I dont mind that belt drive. it will be a good back up and i can save up to buy a new turf tiger mid season instead now with the $5500 i just saved and pick up a new V PRO next spring or at the end of season sale. It is weird how things work out so great sometimes. I am happy right now. I ran belt drive for about the first 5 years in the business and i was in the best shape then. I dont mind doing a little bit of work. I cant say it enough $5500 i just saved......payup


i still run belt drives much ezr 2 fix in th field . I didnt run velkys till my 3 year cause i thought i was not working hard enough for my money . Now its all riders and velky but only for the time it saves.


----------



## Mike S

Alright what do you guys think about my recent buy? A guy that I know bought a 60 inch cut Z Force 0 turn mower last year and put 50 hrs on it. A divorce happened and he had to sell it. He sold it to me for $1000! I know it not the tank but I thought it was a good deal when he spent about $5000 on it last year.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Mike S;550613 said:


> Alright what do you guys think about my recent buy? A guy that I know bought a 60 inch cut Z Force 0 turn mower last year and put 50 hrs on it. A divorce happened and he had to sell it. He sold it to me for $1000! I know it not the tank but I thought it was a good deal when he spent about $5000 on it last year.


that sounds like a good deal to me mike, I can use some of the extra money i saved to help beef up the truck this winter.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sound likes a great deal!


----------



## f250man

Well boys I striped all the winter gear off the truck yesterday and gave it a good bath. I think spring is finally here it has been in the 60's the last few days. So I have been fixing the plow damage in my yard and worked on the race car yesterday and we are going to push it down the road today at 2 to see how she is going to run. Going out to Lorain speed way next Sunday for some practice laps.  Well all you lawn boys be safe out there and make some money this summer. payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Steve

Have fun buddy


----------



## VBigFord20

Yeah I think winter packed up and left us for the season. I ordered a cart for my plow from Angelo's a few nights ago (because it was cheaper then building one). Been working on cleaning up the shop so I can stick the plow in there someplace. Had a few offers on my trailer so I think that will be gone within a few days. That should give me more room to fix the other one I bought before the construction season starts.


Maybe now everyone can actually attend an Ohio meet.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im up for a meet


----------



## VBigFord20

As am I, maybe in like 2 weeks because this weekend is booked.

Today was a good day, sold my 5x8 trailer today and got the rusty old ladder rack off the truck. Going to go to H&H this week to order a new aluminum one plus a custom headache rack for the blue truck. 

Thank god I did a lot of my spring prep on the equipment already so most of it is ready to go. Now I just need some cement, paver, retaining walls and stuff to do!!!


----------



## Mike S

Burkartsplow;550626 said:


> that sounds like a good deal to me mike, I can use some of the extra money i saved to help beef up the truck this winter.


Let me know how that turns out when you beef her up! If you need any more info let me know! I used the Z Force today to chop up the left over leaves and ended up mowing the tall grass around the shop! I built up a pad for my shop addition so I am now ready to start building!:bluebounc


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

nico you wernt over here in solon again were you. yesterday i had the trailer out did a clean up on my couzins pile of a house. I didnt show these to you guys but i letterd the truck and trailer.


----------



## Clapper&Company

We seen the the other day lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;551032 said:


> We seen the the other day lol


on lawnsite not on here so shh


----------



## VBigFord20

I probably was in Solon driving the smurf van but I don't remember exactly when.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;551124 said:


> I probably was in Solon driving the smurf van but I don't remember exactly when.


ya i have been doing a bunch of running around lately


----------



## Clapper&Company

ME too!

Worked my ass of yesterday and back to it today


----------



## f250man

Ron that is all you do is run around and waste that high dollar gas in that V-10 of yours. LOL. So what have you been up to lately I haven't heard from you in a few days.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Busy busy

Building fence Going to start putting the Line up tomrrow all the post and gate are in

I have been selling 2 jobs a day all week


----------



## VBigFord20

Well today/tommarow suck. Trucks in the shop having the front end fixed again since they did not do it right last month.... thing pissed gear oil all over my driveway, arrg.

I have a Fusion right now, which is a nice car, but all my contact stuff is in my truck because I was told I was going to have it back by 5 today and that did not happen because they had to order parts. I have a few people I was suppose to call today and did not have access to there number. I wish I had grabbed my planner, but I really wish I grabbed my sunglasses. Damn forecasters said rain all day and I was driving home blind due to sun glare.

Oh well, at least I got some painting done at one property.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;551565 said:


> Well today/tommarow suck. Trucks in the shop having the front end fixed again since they did not do it right last month.... thing pissed gear oil all over my driveway, arrg.
> 
> I have a Fusion right now, which is a nice car, but all my contact stuff is in my truck because I was told I was going to have it back by 5 today and that did not happen because they had to order parts. I have a few people I was suppose to call today and did not have access to there number. I wish I had grabbed my planner, but I really wish I grabbed my sunglasses. Damn forecasters said rain all day and I was driving home blind due to sun glare.
> 
> Oh well, at least I got some painting done at one property.


whats up with your front end?? my power steering has gone all funky i am gonna have to get it fixd backing up the trailer is hard enough try doing it with out power steering


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

my truck goes in tomorrow morning for a steering shaft i really cant afford this. and he couldnt tell me how much cause he wont know till there inside


----------



## VBigFord20

My front diff keeps leaking, this is the 4th time I took it in. First the replaced the cover gasket, then the pinion seal, it still leaked. 

They cleaned it and resealed it and let it sit overnight and today it was all oily again. Turns out the casing is shot, has small holes in it from poor manufacturing. They ordered a new pumpkin and are going to replace my entire front axle next week. At least they finally found the problem once and for all.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;551691 said:


> My front diff keeps leaking, this is the 4th time I took it in. First the replaced the cover gasket, then the pinion seal, it still leaked.
> 
> They cleaned it and resealed it and let it sit overnight and today it was all oily again. Turns out the casing is shot, has small holes in it from poor manufacturing. They ordered a new pumpkin and are going to replace my entire front axle next week. At least they finally found the problem once and for all.


that sounds nasty independant front end makes that thing such a mess to screw with. and i thought it was my power steering its not its the shaft but he cant tell me how much till they dig in. i am sure i am gonna cry when i get the bill. i was all set to pick up my new mower this weekend end i have like 4 jobs to clean up tomorrow. so i guess were gonna either drag the trailer with whatever we can. i cant bumper pull it with the box on the tounge thou. so some times i hate working for me all the costs hit me in the pocket.


----------



## VBigFord20

Its a burden and a blessing being your own boss. My phone has been ringing off the hook the last few days and I hardly have time to keep up. My father is running a 3 month project restoring the Liberty Center in Pittsburgh so he is home 1-2 days a week tops. I did not realize just how much help he actually gave me until he left. Thank God my uncle moved back to Ohio last year and is working with me right now otherwise I might actually have to break down and freakin hire someone.


----------



## Mike S

Whats up guys?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Mike S;551772 said:


> Whats up guys?


Not to much mike, I get on here and to check things out and here comes mike just relaxing with a simple whats up...Made me laugh for some reason. Going to bid out a couple of jobs today. been bidding out about 2 a day. So I should be pretty busy this first month so far. Which is good. Going to pick up a new 18 ft trailer today. 10,000 dual axle, brakes, raised front cage for storage and reinforced ramp for $1795 out the door. Pretty good deal I thought . This guy by me has the best prices in ohio. He does not sell on markup, but on volume since he sells so many.What is going on with you. Hey kevin what new mower are you picking up?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;551806 said:


> Not to much mike, I get on here and to check things out and here comes mike just relaxing with a simple whats up...Made me laugh for some reason. Going to bid out a couple of jobs today. been bidding out about 2 a day. So I should be pretty busy this first month so far. Which is good. Going to pick up a new 18 ft trailer today. 10,000 dual axle, brakes, raised front cage for storage and reinforced ramp for $1795 out the door. Pretty good deal I thought . This guy by me has the best prices in ohio. He does not sell on markup, but on volume since he sells so many.What is going on with you. Hey kevin what new mower are you picking up?


my new redhawk 48in hydro with 2 wheel sulky well thats if i can afford it after i get my truck back


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;551824 said:


> my new redhawk 48in hydro with 2 wheel sulky well thats if i can afford it after i get my truck back


Picked up a new 18 ft trailer today. Looks good and handles great in reverse, or it is that I am just that good with a trailer. That is probably it. You have to treat it like a woman, but since kev cant get one I am sure he has a little trouble with his. Joking buddy. Well picked up another landscape job today. this first month should be pretty busy. going to start working on monday if the weather is right. Start pulling in the flow to make up for all the money i have spent the last two weeks. I hope everyone has a good season and hey clap, tom I have some leads in your area for you this coming fall for next year summer season and could lead into winter plowing also. But i will get you guys the info later on. WEll i am out....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;551890 said:


> Picked up a new 18 ft trailer today. Looks good and handles great in reverse, or it is that I am just that good with a trailer. That is probably it. You have to treat it like a woman, but since kev cant get one I am sure he has a little trouble with his. Joking buddy. Well picked up another landscape job today. this first month should be pretty busy. going to start working on monday if the weather is right. Start pulling in the flow to make up for all the money i have spent the last two weeks. I hope everyone has a good season and hey clap, tom I have some leads in your area for you this coming fall for next year summer season and could lead into winter plowing also. But i will get you guys the info later on. WEll i am out....


hey hey hey i do just fine with the trailer is the women i got issues wth. and its only a problem when you have time i never have time i like to sleep at night and screw around during the day. if i got a girl shed be like youd have to leave plowsite for me. id be like i am gonna miss ya


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;551892 said:


> hey hey hey i do just fine with the trailer is the women i got issues wth. and its only a problem when you have time i never have time i like to sleep at night and screw around during the day. if i got a girl shed be like youd have to leave plowsite for me. id be like i am gonna miss ya


i just have to say, i'd leave plowsite for the right woman.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;551911 said:


> i just have to say, i'd leave plowsite for the right woman.


if any woman really loves you she shouldnt care about plowsite. i mean come on its just a bunch of people talking about plowing


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow, where did you get your trailer? I'd like to get a newer, lighter carhauler next year so I'm always looking for a deal.


----------



## Mike S

Burkartsplow nice buy! Put a pic on. I had a trailer made by Hill Equip and I think they are the same way. 
Im glad you liked my "whats up guys"


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;551912 said:


> if any woman really loves you she shouldnt care about plowsite. i mean come on its just a bunch of people talking about plowing


i have a g/f.. we have two kids.. and just for the record she dose'nt care what i do.. i don't know if thats a good thing but it works for me


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;551991 said:


> i have a g/f.. we have two kids.. and just for the record she dose'nt care what i do.. i don't know if thats a good thing but it works for me


so when you getting married these guys here like to


----------



## carl b

with in a year.. from 5 years ago.. but this fall we are getting it done.. she cost allot of $$$ so i put it off until she had a job for a year.. i don't have a lot of money but i will not give half to anyone.. so i had to be sure.. yes i feel like an as* .. think before you jump


----------



## Burkartsplow

*J and R trailer sales*



VBigFord20;551971 said:


> Burkartsplow, where did you get your trailer? I'd like to get a newer, lighter carhauler next year so I'm always looking for a deal.


J And R Trailer Sales out of avon lake. it is at the corner of rt 83 and 90, Right off the highway. here is the number 440-666-6403. The owners name is Jim. Call ahead to make an appointment when you are ready to buy. Good guy and good deals.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;552012 said:


> with in a year.. from 5 years ago.. but this fall we are getting it done.. she cost allot of $$$ so i put it off until she had a job for a year.. i don't have a lot of money but i will not give half to anyone.. so i had to be sure.. yes i feel like an as* .. think before you jump


well you can be like Aaron his girl makes lots of money. But as the saying goes whats her's is her's and whats yours is her's


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

since Aaron likes to pick on me i had to go up my man hood with a mower.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Looks like a good mower Kevin. I bet that thing will stripe nicely!!! Does it have high lifts on it?? Those make a world of difference in cutting and striping


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;552230 said:


> Looks like a good mower Kevin. I bet that thing will stripe nicely!!! Does it have high lifts on it?? Those make a world of difference in cutting and striping


they dont look like real high lifts but some what. will see


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;552039 said:


> J And R Trailer Sales out of avon lake. it is at the corner of rt 83 and 90, Right off the highway. here is the number 440-666-6403. The owners name is Jim. Call ahead to make an appointment when you are ready to buy. Good guy and good deals.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

O yeah guys if anybody gets anywork in my area to sub or just leads let me know. And even plowing stuff for fall winter because soon enough it will be snowing again.


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;552363 said:


> O yeah guys if anybody gets anywork in my area to sub or just leads let me know. And even plowing stuff for fall winter because soon enough it will be snowing again.


hey kev i may even have some for you. i will have to look at the old bid sheets and see where these banks are located...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;552368 said:


> hey kev i may even have some for you. i will have to look at the old bid sheets and see where these banks are located...


sounds good i am sitting at home doing nothing i got no truck. i have to make a few calls tell one lady i am not coming today to clean beds. its gonna be warmer in the week later on so. it all works


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;552204 said:


> since Aaron likes to pick on me i had to go up my man hood with a mower.


Nice mower. I got the 48" Belt drive version of that. Wish i would have spent the extra cash for the Hydro. I only use mine for my personal yard. Leaves a great cut.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya not getting a hydro was not an option.


----------



## fordmstng66

My Soon to be Wifey was pissed enough about what i spent on the belt drive. I did not need the hydro, but it would have been nice. Thing that sucks is they do not sell a mulch plate for the 48". If you try and order one, the part is just a flat piece of steel, and it will not fit, it needs to have a bend in it. I designed one, and i am trying to get the shob my brother works for make it for me.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;552425 said:


> My Soon to be Wifey was pissed enough about what i spent on the belt drive. I did not need the hydro, but it would have been nice. Thing that sucks is they do not sell a mulch plate for the 48". If you try and order one, the part is just a flat piece of steel, and it will not fit, it needs to have a bend in it. I designed one, and i am trying to get the shob my brother works for make it for me.


well see mike i have a 32 inch belt and i would know that. the 32 is straight its real long looks like a dang brush hog. 48 is sweet thou i cant wait to cut with it


----------



## Clapper&Company

Were going to start mowing next week


----------



## VBigFord20

I saw someone mowing today. My yard is still a swamp, who knows when I will be able to mow it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I just want to get out there LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The yards are mostly dry up here, so it is all mow now!!!! Just gotta wait for this frost to go away:angry:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;552522 said:


> The yards are mostly dry up here, so it is all mow now!!!! Just gotta wait for this frost to go away:angry:


its not just forst that was like a deep freeze if anybody planted anything and it wasnt cover lastnight its toast


----------



## Burkartsplow

I say at least a week to start mowing or maybe a little longer. But close....I am going to start working on projects tomorrow. Have 5 for sure and waiting on 5 more that I have bids out on. Hopefully i get them and start the season out strong.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;552532 said:


> I say at least a week to start mowing or maybe a little longer. But close....I am going to start working on projects tomorrow. Have 5 for sure and waiting on 5 more that I have bids out on. Hopefully i get them and start the season out strong.


ya for me stuff is like a leaky faucet it just drips when ever it feels like it


----------



## Clapper&Company

Got done with the Fence 

Got my new light bar today


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;552667 said:


> Got done with the Fence
> 
> Got my new light bar today


what kind of lightbar did you get ron. Put some pics when done. EZ dump on ebay in cleveland. 2 years old, at 1500 right now.


----------



## VBigFord20

Plow is now in the corner of the garage. Don't plan on looking at it much for the next 6 months. Fixed my chain saws today so now I can get some tree work done. 

Remodeling work has been kicking my ass lately. Right now I don't see a end in sight which is good for the checkbook but bad for the back. Hell I stayed up till 4am last night getting caught up on billing and other paperwork.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

got the truck back today pull d the trailer up alittle bit so i could do some work around the house turnd over some gardens for people do some mowing tomorrow and friday will bust butt
all day


----------



## f250man

They have been mowing around here for the last week or so. I just put down some turf builder and grub killer down on my lawn and after we get some rain I will put down the new seed to. He Ron hope your dad is doing good and lets see the picks of the light bar.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Light bar is a Full Size Whelen

6 Strobe
2 Flashers 
Ally Lights
Work Lights
Amber with Clear End caps

Also on order 90Watt 6 Outlet Hide a way kit and 4 Tir 3 LEDS


----------



## f250man

I still want pics Ron.


----------



## Clapper&Company

O got to get it on the truck lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes Ron, we want pics!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I will post them once I get it on my truck


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

no noww u lazy truck rider jk ron


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom you working hard or hardly working at all.  I saw you on the freeway on Friday at 4:15 with out the trailor. You were looking the other way so you didnt see me.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

A mixture of both Steve, LOL I was getting my dethatcher from my dad's on Friday when you saw me. Were you driving the car or the truck? I guess I need to pay more attention when I drive, LMAO


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so would somebody love to tell me why my comm tgs for the trailer went from 35 to 55 this is nuts


----------



## f250man

Tom I was driving the truck. :waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;553243 said:


> so would somebody love to tell me why my comm tgs for the trailer went from 35 to 55 this is nuts


I dont know about you, but i just got mine for my new trailer and they were$40.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;553280 said:


> I dont know about you, but i just got mine for my new trailer and they were$40.


there was a 15 buck local tax or charge or something i was like what the heck everybodys ripping us off


----------



## carl b

it goes by what county you live in. i live in summit my tags were $55..


----------



## carl b

my truck tags were $146 for a 14 plate..payup


----------



## f250man

My truck plates were $140.00 and sled traler was &45.00 for the year.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

my truck plates were 160 i think for like a year and a couple months


----------



## VBigFord20

I need to tag my new trailer, but still need the registration....

I think the tags on the car hauler are expired also. Good thing thats just sitting in the field right now.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;553420 said:


> I need to tag my new trailer, but still need the registration....
> 
> I think the tags on the car hauler are expired also. Good thing thats just sitting in the field right now.


you waiting on the from rob or do you have it just have to get un lazy and go to the title place


----------



## Young Pup

Just saying hi to all the non Lawnsite guys. So what is going on with all of you?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Same here hey guys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up non-lawnies? LOL Should just sign up on LS anyway to BS with us


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

funny thing Ive been asked about weather I do landscaping by so many customers. So i actually have been mulching and whatever for a few people. I wash windows as my main gig so landscaping aint my bag. I'll check this lawnsite out.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

PLOWIN DOUGH;554466 said:


> funny thing Ive been asked about weather I do landscaping by so many customers. So i actually have been mulching and whatever for a few people. I wash windows as my main gig so landscaping aint my bag. I'll check this lawnsite out.


you gotta have some tough skin to jump around on lawnsite if your gonna post outside of the ohio lawn thread


----------



## Mike S

Starting to miss the snow! Anybody else?


----------



## f250man

Not really Mike. I would like some warm weather for a while then it can snow its a** off all winter.:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Mike S;555161 said:


> Starting to miss the snow! Anybody else?


mike you ever get ur truck all put back together


----------



## Young Pup

Hye Mike,

Are you selling your dump truck:

http://columbus.craigslist.org/car/677838534.html

JP


----------



## Mike S

KGRlandscapeing;555170 said:


> mike you ever get ur truck all put back together


Yes but got some other minor problems on the pick up.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;555471 said:


> Hye Mike,
> 
> Are you selling your dump truck:
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/car/677838534.html
> 
> JP


Yep! Time to up grade! The plan is to get rid of the two trucks. I hate to do it but its time! Got a utility body 3/4 chevy 4x4 off a friend of mine and Im going to get a new 1 ton 4x4 dump. I got that nice 810 that i picked up that will go on the dump and the blue blade will go on the utility body truck. The dump was posted by a friend of mine and the phone has been ringing off the hook! It looks like it will be gone before the end of the month!


----------



## Mike S

I forgot to tell you guy about the thing im most excited about! A new cab with air and heat T190! The Deere ct322 might become a lawsuit at this rate! It was not fixed properly so it is probaly best to just trade it in. JD Equipment does not stand behind their work that they did on my machine and are now charing me for extras that where not even talked about so it in my lawyers hands now. He want to go after them but I want him to just let them know that they suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;556005 said:


> Yep! Time to up grade! The plan is to get rid of the two trucks. I hate to do it but its time! Got a utility body 3/4 chevy 4x4 off a friend of mine and Im going to get a new 1 ton 4x4 dump. I got that nice 810 that i picked up that will go on the dump and the blue blade will go on the utility body truck. The dump was posted by a friend of mine and the phone has been ringing off the hook! It looks like it will be gone before the end of the month!


Mike did it sell yet?


----------



## Mike S

no not yet quite a few offers and a ton of people want to trade things so not yet. I still think something will break loose and some one will have bought the truck next week because I have two very large jobs next week where I need a big truck!


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I hope you have got them sold by now.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Any one ready for snoe yet?

I started working on stuff getting the plows ready


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;557004 said:


> Any one ready for snoe yet?
> 
> I started working on stuff getting the plows ready


i havent even moved my plow in to its summer spot yet. it may just stay where it is. i have to find another truck befor winter for back up


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I looked at my plow on sunday at my dad's house. I threw a hammer at it, LOL I need a new blade, preferably an 8 footer before winter and a spreader. Probably another truck too


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom you sound like your jumping in head first this year :d


----------



## wkahler

Is it worth getting a hitch spreader for small lots? I was thinking of getting a used one since this seems to be the cheap time to buy, but the one guy that is talking about subbing me has his own salt trucks. Just curious about what all your thoughts where!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

How small of a lot?

It depends on what ur doing and how many.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;557085 said:


> How small of a lot?
> 
> It depends on what ur doing and how many.


who wants to get out in the cold and load salt. and that means more insurance and more over head uhhhhhhh with gas climbing thou it did level off for the momment. or maybe they just cant find the 4 to put in front of the sign


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin what?


----------



## f250man

Hey Ron its early yet Tom will be B******* here soon enough that there is not any snow.  .


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Steve I know


----------



## Mike S

Oh my god activity! Is every one rained out to day? Ron you should come down and get dump.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;557129 said:


> Kevin what?


just rambling i am not feeling to great these days


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom my plow is for sale give me 800.00 so I can buy the western on ebay for my truck.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;557212 said:


> Hey Tom my plow is for sale give me 800.00 so I can buy the western on ebay for my truck.


steve whats your plow look like these days?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin ok!

Mike I need too.


----------



## JRSlawn

anybody looking for sub work in the akron-norton-wadsworth-fairlawn areas anyone looking for steady work in these areas for the upcoming season please let me know.


----------



## f250man

Kevin it is not looking to bad for being 7 years old. Why you interested in it?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, I really dont want one of those heavy ass polys. I wont be biatching this winter. Things are WAYYYYYYYYY different this year. I will make dam good money if it snows or not. Plus on days there is no snow, I will be helping my buddy out with snow removal, not plowing but removal, at the Progressive buildingspayup Just gotta tie some ends up on the truck and what not first.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;557295 said:


> Kevin it is not looking to bad for being 7 years old. Why you interested in it?


well my couzin just wreckd the 250 or so i am told which is fine because it was a pile anyway. so i was gonna throw a plow on my buddys truck tom was sopposed to sell his this spring but i bet hes still got his


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin,

If I get the Boss this year, im going to sell my Fisher!

Steve, you ready to push snow yet? We need to talk about a few things too, give me a call.

I'm running 4 trucks this year WOOT


----------



## f250man

Ron I just sent you a text yesturday and you didnt respond back so if I call are you going to answer?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just replyed


----------



## Chevy03dump

JRSlawn;557275 said:


> anybody looking for sub work in the akron-norton-wadsworth-fairlawn areas anyone looking for steady work in these areas for the upcoming season please let me know.


Always open for opprotunities. I might be looking to make a change.


----------



## Chevy03dump

*Salt Stock Pile*

Ron, I think I found where you were hiding your salt, when no one else could find any. Yesterday I went to Maryland to pick up a car, and on rt5 outside D.C. There is a huge building, busting at the seams with salt. Just you and our gov. agencies had salt. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Chevy03dump;557419 said:


> Ron, I think I found where you were hiding your salt, when no one else could find any. Yesterday I went to Maryland to pick up a car, and on rt5 outside D.C. There is a huge building, busting at the seams with salt. Just you and our gov. agencies had salt. LOL


You found my small salt building man!!!

Good thing you didnt fine my big pile lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep still got the Meyer Kevin. Not in the budget yet this year for a new plow, I think it will wait till I get a new truck. Need a dump insert first!!!! I may be running 2 plowtrucks this winter, we will have to see. Gotta find the right truck though, thats all.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;557436 said:


> Yep still got the Meyer Kevin. Not in the budget yet this year for a new plow, I think it will wait till I get a new truck. Need a dump insert first!!!! I may be running 2 plowtrucks this winter, we will have to see. Gotta find the right truck though, thats all.


tom i am gonna getone even if it just sits at home ill need it for my safty net its scary when a truck goes down and its all you got. and also i am hoping to have a busy route this year maybe. that would be nice.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hear you on having the safety net. I will have 2 trucks and 3 blades. My beat 7.5 footer, an 8 foot on the truck, and what ever the next one has. Gonna keep em Meyer for now, just so shyt is interchangeable and I can fix one in 5 minutes at 3am, LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;557461 said:


> I hear you on having the safety net. I will have 2 trucks and 3 blades. My beat 7.5 footer, an 8 foot on the truck, and what ever the next one has. Gonna keep em Meyer for now, just so shyt is interchangeable and I can fix one in 5 minutes at 3am, LOL


tom that was my thought so i can have a whole nother unit and it wont cost a millon bucks. simple and some what dependable


----------



## Clapper&Company

You have to have way to much equipment then what you need


----------



## VBigFord20

Jeez guys its only June I think we got some time before it snows.

I might be getting a second truck for this season. My friend is moving to Cali and is selling his GMC with a meyer up front and a buyers spreader on the rear. Another landscaper buddy of mine really wants it so if he comes up with the cash its his, if not, my buddy knows I have the cash in hand.

If I get it or not, I am not real concerned because I need to buy a van anyways. People are not spending like they used to so cement and hardscape work is real slow up this way. Thank god I got that repair contract for a local chain of 28 pizza places because that is keeping my real busy. Im filling in the rest of the time with remodel work. And hell, I only have one retaining wall on the books I need to start next week.

Never thought I would say this but I miss concrete work.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hardscaping it booming down this way


----------



## Young Pup

VBigFord20;557536 said:


> Jeez guys its only June I think we got some time before it snows..


It has been snowing here on and off for a little over 2 weeks now.Oh wait, it is those darn cottonwoods that I am seeing.


----------



## f250man

I'll second that JP. The neighbors have a cottonwood tree and it seems every year when it blooms the wind blows my direction. Can leave anything open or its full of the dam crap.


----------



## VBigFord20

Young Pup;557566 said:


> It has been snowing here on and off for a little over 2 weeks now.Oh wait, it is those darn cottonwoods that I am seeing.


Tell me about it, I have been raking in the the service calls for AC units not working, and when I get there, they are just filled with cotton and need cleaned.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL... kinda like summer snow removal...

Your getting paid to removal the white stuff lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;557819 said:


> LOL... kinda like summer snow removal...
> 
> Your getting paid to removal the white stuff lol


that would be an easy job. my only saving grace on hot days is the AC in the truck cause i dont have it at home.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea I know the feeling


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;557588 said:


> I'll second that JP. The neighbors have a cottonwood tree and it seems every year when it blooms the wind blows my direction. Can leave anything open or its full of the dam crap.


What do you use? Just a shop vac on them and they are back up and running.


----------



## clark lawn

anyone getting calls for snow yet? ive gotten a few but there is now way in he!! that im going to give a price right now without knowing were fuel will be by winter. i can give them a ballpark but nothing firm for a couple more months. seems like they know its going to cost alot more next year so they are trying to get locked in early.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nothing here yet


----------



## Burkartsplow

What is up. Not to much. Here just moving dirt and getting paid for it. And then spending that money getting ready for this next snow season. hey clap give me a call this week. I know you have time to call your buddy in cleveland.


----------



## wkahler

Hey guys was getting a little interest in driveways now that i have been trying to make a few contacts. Was wondering when is it time t buy salt and is there anyone close to me that will be willing to sell me bagged salt at a good price since i am mainly using a walk spreader for the driveways that i am doing. Mainly using a walk because the driveways are short and thought i could use a buddy to walk the spreader after he does the sidewalks. Where is best place to try and get bagged salt and is it worth buying more then what i think i will need. Was looking to get some ideas since i have some down time and time to work on it now. First year plowing on my own and also salting for the small jobs, so any help is great!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

wkahler;559810 said:


> Hey guys was getting a little interest in driveways now that i have been trying to make a few contacts. Was wondering when is it time t buy salt and is there anyone close to me that will be willing to sell me bagged salt at a good price since i am mainly using a walk spreader for the driveways that i am doing. Mainly using a walk because the driveways are short and thought i could use a buddy to walk the spreader after he does the sidewalks. Where is best place to try and get bagged salt and is it worth buying more then what i think i will need. Was looking to get some ideas since i have some down time and time to work on it now. First year plowing on my own and also salting for the small jobs, so any help is great!!!


John Deere has good prices if you buy a pallet. I dont know where you are, but not one of my resys ever want salt thrown down. Just commercial, but if you can get them to buy into it then good for you. But JD is about #180 for a full pallet. If you are only doing small drives then that should last you a long time...


----------



## Mike S

clark lawn;559262 said:


> anyone getting calls for snow yet? ive gotten a few but there is now way in he!! that im going to give a price right now without knowing were fuel will be by winter. i can give them a ballpark but nothing firm for a couple more months. seems like they know its going to cost alot more next year so they are trying to get locked in early.


I hear that on the fuel! We are working on some things as far as lineing up some work with the loaders and backhoes with some other companies. They had us turn in a list of equipment so that they can start assigning them to lots! Im not going to put all my eggs in one basket so im leaving some stuff out for hopefully better work than just hourly. :crying:I dont know about you guys but I will be under water if this rain keeps it up! :angry: We got over 5 inches of rain last night! You would not believe the flooding and damages hear! Thier are alot of homeless people tonight in my town!


----------



## Mike S

OMG!!!!!!! I see Sno-Way finally made some thing usefull!!!! The option of what wing you want is awsome! They might be making something that should not have a Rubber Made stamp on it!


----------



## clark lawn

ya i hear you guys keep getting rain down there we havent got much of anything up here.


----------



## Mike S

Ya its going to be another long night! The flood water is rising towards the shop again but this time Ive got two 2inch, two 3inch and a 4inch pumps! One of the dams on Buckeye Lake is unreal I have never seem anything quite like it out hear before. The spill way is mabey 20 feet deep and it is almost filled to the brim!


----------



## Pirsch

Burkartsplow;559834 said:


> John Deere has good prices if you buy a pallet. I dont know where you are, but not one of my resys ever want salt thrown down. Just commercial, but if you can get them to buy into it then good for you. But JD is about #180 for a full pallet. If you are only doing small drives then that should last you a long time...


He's down by me in the Dayton Area! If you get a skid load, Try Tractor Supply or one of those farm places out north of Greenville toward Lake St. Mary's!


----------



## wkahler

Ok i will check to see what they are offering. Mainly it is the new accounts that i was going to target for Salt but i am not counting on it that is for sure. I have a few that have asked me if i can salt and i told them yes but was wondering about the idea............guess i will try it and see!!


----------



## clark lawn

i get my bags from lesco they have about the best price around here.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;559987 said:


> Ya its going to be another long night! The flood water is rising towards the shop again but this time Ive got two 2inch, two 3inch and a 4inch pumps! One of the dams on Buckeye Lake is unreal I have never seem anything quite like it out hear before. The spill way is mabey 20 feet deep and it is almost filled to the brim!


Hey Mike,

A buddy of mine has a camper at firemans park out there. He said the water was above his boat dock last week. Any thing change out there? He said they were sand bagging the spill way. Was saying they might have to drain some water out of the lake.

JP


----------



## carl b

just wonted to stop in and say hello:waving:i got a new pump today $200 e 60 how did i do ?


----------



## f250man

If its brand new you stole it even if its used and rebuilt you got a steal.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea what Steve said lol


----------



## carl b

thats what i was thinking . he gave me a receipt. his truck was reposed .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning Ohio Guys!


----------



## toby4492

Wisconsin guy says morning Clap ussmileyflag


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

is it snow season yet? o wait its only the 4th grr please snow pleaseeeeeee happy 4th guysussmileyflag


----------



## f250man

Good afternoon fellas and Happy 4th.


----------



## Mike S

Hey guys as of 2:26pm July 2nd Im a Father!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8 lbs 2oz boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toby4492

Mike S;561015 said:


> Hey guys as of 2:26pm July 2nd Im a Father!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8 lbs 2oz boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations.


----------



## JD Dave

toby4492;561016 said:


> Congratulations.


x2. Life is over as you know it, it's time to start the next chapter.


----------



## Mike S

Thanks! Its a new begining!


----------



## carl b

Mike S;561015 said:


> Hey guys as of 2:26pm July 2nd Im a Father!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8 lbs 2oz boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations.
man i was there 6 years ago on the 24 th you need to spend time with them now they grow fast :waving:


----------



## Mike S

Thanks, I bet it will go real fast!


----------



## f250man

Congrats Mike glad to here that everything went good and everyone is healthy.


----------



## RhinoL&L

HEY GUYS!!!:bluebounc Havent been on here for months! i had to get over here to see whats up, i am looking forward to the snow, not yet though. 

So hows everyone been? what have i missed?

Also congrats mike!


----------



## WALKERS

Just popping in to say hey. Hope everyone is doing well. 

Mike congrats to you.


----------



## Mike S

RhinoL&L;561104 said:


> HEY GUYS!!!:bluebounc Havent been on here for months! i had to get over here to see whats up, i am looking forward to the snow, not yet though.
> 
> So hows everyone been? what have i missed?
> 
> Also congrats mike!


Thanks every one and I am also ready for the snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Congrats Mike!!!!:waving: 

Snow??? Nahhhhh I havent hit fall clean ups so the snow can stay away for a while, lol. I like making $$$$$. Anyone know where I can get an 8 ft blade for my Meyer?? Preferably steel?? my 7.5 is kinda beat and dont trust it for another season.


----------



## f250man

Tom check the for sale forum I saw a steel 8' on there.


----------



## Pirsch

Hey I found a picture of Clapper while he was off work after his crash!


----------



## f250man

What crash? Are talking about the crash with the sheriffs car. That was his Dad.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Crash? What crash? Is`he ok?


----------



## Pirsch

Yeah the crash with the cruiser. Either way it does look like him doesn't it???


----------



## f250man

Yes his dad was ok and is doing fine.


----------



## Young Pup

Holy cow, I didn't know anything about Ron's dad being in a accident. Glad to hear he is ok. When did this happen?


----------



## f250man

It was over the winter.


----------



## OhioPlower

How many pushes do you guys average in one season up there in lake, geauga, and ashtabula counties? Ive been thinking about moving out that way one of these years. I live in summit county now and it doesnt snow enough here for me.


----------



## f250man

Last year I got in about 12-14 pushes.But most of the contracts are 4" triggers that I have here. Since 4" is not a lot here when we get some 20 - 30" snow falls. Last year we had 29" in 3 days non stop. The season really didn't start till late January into February. And it is pretty tough to get any big contracts here in Lake county even if you low ball. I hope this helps you with your decision. Steve


----------



## OhioPlower

Yeah that does help. Thanks. Most the triggers down here are 2''. Sounds like there isnt that much more money up there than there is here in northern summit and portage counties seeing that you guys start at 4''. I plowed most of my accounts about 15 times last season and some accounts almost 20 times.


----------



## Clapper&Company

toby4492;560875 said:


> Wisconsin guy says morning Clap ussmileyflag


LOL Hey


Mike S;561015 said:


> Hey guys as of 2:26pm July 2nd Im a Father!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8 lbs 2oz boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CongrAD MIKE



Pirsch;561176 said:


> Hey I found a picture of Clapper while he was off work after his crash!


fUNNY



OhioPlower;561383 said:


> How many pushes do you guys average in one season up there in lake, geauga, and ashtabula counties? Ive been thinking about moving out that way one of these years. I live in summit county now and it doesnt snow enough here for me.


We had some where like 40-50 pushes and 100 salt events


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=61214&highlight=Head+Crash


----------



## OhioPlower

You dont get that much snow down there in stark county Ron lol. How many pushes did Tom get this past season?


----------



## Chevy03dump

Clapper, you have a PM


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;561402 said:


> JP
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=61214&highlight=Head+Crash


Thanks for posting the link Ron. I am glad he is ok.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;561311 said:


> It was over the winter.


goes to show how much I read other topics here on ps. I would have thought he would have put something in here. Heck maybe he did and I missed that too.


----------



## Mike S

Ya I cant believe I miss that!!! WTH!!! Gald your dad is ok Clap! Everyone ask how Rons day was on Tuesday this week!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Mike My day on Tuesday took 10yrs off my life lol

Ohioplow guy, Please Note my # of pushes and Salts, are due to my type of accounts!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Gary Thanks for the PM


----------



## Mike S

Sorry to bring it up Ron I thought I would give you a hard time!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its all good Mike, I got picsI need to post! 

BTW Why the H Do you have to be 3 hours away when something like that happens? 

Could you tell I was Worried lol


----------



## f250man

Ron WTF did you do NOW?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nothing (looks around)


----------



## Mike S

Sorry Ron! You know I would have drove up there to help even though im 3hours away!


----------



## carl b

wow people are stiil here its nice to see that :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Mike, I kow you would!

I didnt tell you, it wasn't 20mins after we got it out, it rain like hell, whipers on high and still couldnt see rain


CBR, you know it, snow year around


----------



## Mike S

I looked at the radar shortly after we talked and saw there was rain coming towards you and me! Ron did you see that I changed my entire fleet of equipment!


----------



## Mike S

Ron you should get the Hypertech programer in the used section for your truck! That way you could mabey turn it up so that you could have pulled that machine out with your truck!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

OhioPlower;561396 said:


> Yeah that does help. Thanks. Most the triggers down here are 2''. Sounds like there isnt that much more money up there than there is here in northern summit and portage counties seeing that you guys start at 4''. I plowed most of my accounts about 15 times last season and some accounts almost 20 times.


 Ya rons nuts



Mike S;561875 said:


> Ron you should get the Hypertech programer in the used section for your truck! That way you could mabey turn it up so that you could have pulled that machine out with your truck!


you lose traction long befor power


----------



## carl b

well just got my trailer welded up. gate lift ect. is it time to plow ???? or should i wait an hour or two


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;561943 said:


> well just got my trailer welded up. gate lift ect. is it time to plow ???? or should i wait an hour or two


well you mine as well let it fall because tomorrow is sunday only church lots need done


----------



## Mike S

KGRlandscapeing;561883 said:


> you lose traction long befor power


I know, it was a joke, I was just giving Ron a hard time agian.LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Mike S;561961 said:


> I know, it was a joke, I was just giving Ron a hard time agian.LOL


mike what did he fail at getting out?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Spill it Mike! What did ron do?

Mike lets see some pics of the fleet!!!

Is there going to be a meet that actually happens this year? LOL:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

RhinoL&L;561967 said:


> Spill it Mike! What did ron do?
> 
> Mike lets see some pics of the fleet!!!
> 
> Is there going to be a meet that actually happens this year? LOL:waving:


shawn we just plan those to get snow storms


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike, LOL yea the rain got there! and your so funny again lol! 

Kevin I didnt do anything  and yea, im a snow nut!

Mike nice fleet, when you get the new truck?


----------



## Mike S

First off Ron had one of those nasty hillside jobs and had to take a mini excavator on it. Well the machine went down hill just fine but not up hill! He had to rent another machine to get out and to beat the rain!
There will be a meet this year! In fact I am going to have my 4th of july party next saturday and anyone is welcome to come! There will be beer, food, fireworks, half sticks of TNT, and beer!
I got the new trucks and machine this week! I will post pics soon!


----------



## Mike S

We should have a meet in the fall, mid winter, and spring. Let me know what you guys want to do. Almost forgot a power show meet.

Also let me know if anyone wants to come out next saturday on the 19th

Did any one go to the SIMA thing in June?


----------



## Clapper&Company

No Sima here!

I mightmake it down there on the 19th 

Yea the Unit tracked sideways and the left track was hanging on the edge of the drop off with only 1/3 of the track still on ground


----------



## f250man

No Sima for me either.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm going to start the Ohio Snow & Ice Assc


----------



## f250man

Let me know Ron I'll help.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Ron, tell us more. What do you have in mind?


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, you guys are like I'm telling a night time story LOL

I dont know, 

Maybe something like the Ohio Lawn Care Asso. 

We could do Networking, Group buying on salt ECT. Sweet Logo to put on everything. A news letter something kinda cool like that!









BTW Post # 3000


----------



## RhinoL&L

Mike cant wait for some pics! WE do need to get a meet together sometrime.

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;562360 said:


> LOL, you guys are like I'm telling a night time story LOL
> 
> I dont know,
> 
> Maybe something like the Ohio Lawn Care Asso.
> 
> We could do Networking, Group buying on salt ECT. Sweet Logo to put on everything. A news letter something kinda cool like that!
> 
> BTW Post # 3000


Hey Ron we are planning a group buy down here on Salt sometime in September I believe. Well, that was the plan back in February. lol Will, let you know some details once we get them all ironed out.

Post 3000, what are you on here late at night posting to yourself. :waving:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;562424 said:


> Post 3000, what are you on here late at night posting to yourself. :waving:


HAHA thats a good one:salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company

HAHA been talking to the snow gods


----------



## Mike S

Ron ill join!


RhinoL&L;562402 said:


> Mike cant wait for some pics! WE do need to get a meet together sometrime.


Ill send you a pic from my phone today! You Grandview guys should come out on saturday!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning snow people!


----------



## RhinoL&L

Ok Mike!

JP- has anyone said anything about the salt? i have to get p my plow and the wiring fixed soon.


----------



## Pirsch

Sorry to pop in an toss a comment in... Wouldn't it be a lot cheaper for you guys to get together and set something up and lock in the price on SALT before it's too late and the prices soar just like fuel?

I know that the city where I live (not dayton) locked in the price for their salt back in January when they had to re-order for last winter.

Fuel prices rose real fast and the supplier tried to re-negotiate and he didn't win.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;562490 said:


> Ok Mike!
> 
> JP- has anyone said anything about the salt? i have to get p my plow and the wiring fixed soon.


Billy and I talked about it today. Probably in September we might do something. You truck wiring will probably be done on November 30. That place was crazy there today. I took one of Dennis's customer home for him. Answered the phone too and checked cars for keys and made sure they were locked up. lol Still don't have the trailer part in either.


----------



## Young Pup

Pirsch;562528 said:


> Sorry to pop in an toss a comment in... Wouldn't it be a lot cheaper for you guys to get together and set something up and lock in the price on SALT before it's too late and the prices soar just like fuel?
> 
> I know that the city where I live (not dayton) locked in the price for their salt back in January when they had to re-order for last winter.
> 
> Fuel prices rose real fast and the supplier tried to re-negotiate and he didn't win.


We can go get our own here, we have 2 straight trucks that are availiable for our use to go get it.Like I posted above we are going to try and get some prices in September for us.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;562487 said:


> Morning snow people!


See there you go again, posting to yourself at 6:30 in the morning.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;562490 said:


> Ok Mike!
> 
> JP- has anyone said anything about the salt? i have to get p my plow and the wiring fixed soon.


Shawn, Bob bought a one ton dually. It is an 05 and he called Jeff today to see if you could buy the plow off of his suburban, after Bill told him no that he was going to put it on his truck. That is an 8 footer anyway and would not be feasable for Bob. Bob needs at least a 9ft for that dually.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yes I post to my self lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;562567 said:


> Shawn, Bob bought a one ton dually. It is an 05 and he called Jeff today to see if you could buy the plow off of his suburban, after Bill told him no that he was going to put it on his truck. That is an 8 footer anyway and would not be feasable for Bob. Bob needs at least a 9ft for that dually.


man i bet thats nice! what is it a real truck, or a chevy?

He should get a blizzard power plow or western wideout!


----------



## Chevy03dump

Anyone know of older Jeep Wrangler w/plow for sale, reasonable? Been thinking about getting one for tight places.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Mike S;562104 said:


> We should have a meet in the fall, mid winter, and spring. Let me know what you guys want to do. Almost forgot a power show meet.
> 
> Also let me know if anyone wants to come out next saturday on the 19th
> 
> Did any one go to the SIMA thing in June?


im up for a meet or multiple ones! Just let me know date and time!!!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;562695 said:


> man i bet thats nice! what is it a real truck, or a chevy?
> 
> He should get a blizzard power plow or western wideout!


Yep it is a real truck, it is a CHEVY.ussmileyflag:waving: I just saw it today in passing him on 5th on my way into valentinos. Dennis says it needs some tires. I just saw a boss 10 plow on craigslist under tools for 3500.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Gary that would be good to have


----------



## Chevy03dump

I thought it might work. Plus I wouldn't have to drive the dump around so much, when not needed.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Chevy03dump;562805 said:


> I thought it might work. Plus I wouldn't have to drive the dump around so much, when not needed.


thou ull get the same amount of miles per gallon but be less productive


----------



## Chevy03dump

Yep, you're right, but there are somethings that it would do easier and faster. Driveways for one. I've also done some drive thrur, like Arbys. With the dump, you have to be careful of any canopies and any thing over head, plus the width issues.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Chevy03dump;562852 said:


> Yep, you're right, but there are somethings that it would do easier and faster. Driveways for one. I've also done some drive thrur, like Arbys. With the dump, you have to be careful of any canopies and any thing over head, plus the width issues.


gary i am not saying it would be a bad investment but what r u going to do with it the other 8 months out of the year. i mean it cant pull a landscape trailer u cant haul dirt in it. id buy one or a bronco but what am i gonna do with it the rest of the year. i cant let it sit ya know


----------



## Chevy03dump

I've been looking for another vehicle. I was looking for a 1 ton diesel. That I could use to pull the race car trailer. A nicer ride than the dump. But, I'm toying with the idea of a smaller truck/jeep to use as every day driver/estimator as well as what I've mentioned.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Chevy03dump;562881 said:


> I've been looking for another vehicle. I was looking for a 1 ton diesel. That I could use to pull the race car trailer. A nicer ride than the dump. But, I'm toying with the idea of a smaller truck/jeep to use as every day driver/estimator as well as what I've mentioned.


my 04 150 gets 17 with the trailer but the 7'6'' meyer is a little small for it. but it gets it done. long bed still makes driveways a pain


----------



## Chevy03dump

Try doing drives with a dump. No visibility, when back dragging, you're up against the opposite curb before you've got the snow to the end of drive. I put a backup camera on, that has helped, but still a big outfit. Best used for parking lots.


----------



## Clapper&Company

These guys have no clue what its like in a dump


----------



## Mike S

Clapper&Company;562903 said:


> These guys have no clue what its like in a dump


I agree! I have some good stories about plowing in the IH dump I used to have! Im in the 1 ton now and it is as easy as a pickup to drive!


----------



## Mike S

RhinoL&L;562699 said:


> im up for a meet or multiple ones! Just let me know date and time!!!


Ok we will figure out something!


----------



## Chevy03dump

I enjoy plowing with the dump, as long as I'm working in a large lot. Just have to be aware of whats around ya. I've had several ignorant people sneek in behind quickly, although I watch my mirrors all the time, I have just caught them out of the corner of my eye in time to step on the brakes.

With the weight of the truck, very seldom use 4x4. With the v-box on (no salt) the truck with plow weighs in the neighborhood of 11,000. Just a guess. Truck alone 9200.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yep fun times


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;562903 said:


> These guys have no clue what its like in a dump


i used to get to play with to chevy 1tons i hate dumps with plows i guess they have there place i mean if u have ever seen a 5ton getting it done its no joke


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Kevin, its no joke what a 6500 with a 10ft plow will do


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;563275 said:


> Yea Kevin, its no joke what a 6500 with a 10ft plow will do


tlc went to the billazard 8611s on there 2and half tons those r intresting plows but at 11 foot wide will get the job done the. the one 5 ton with central hydro has a 12 ft


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sweet Kevin


----------



## Clapper&Company

*Any Ohio Guys that are in need of snow work this year, plese get with me ASAP!!

I Just got hooked up with a sweet contract,and Im going to need to get a few subs to help cover some other areas!!

Thanks,
Clap
*


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;563284 said:


> *Any Ohio Guys that are in need of snow work this year, plese get with me ASAP!!
> 
> I Just got hooked up with a sweet contract,and Im going to need to get a few subs to help cover some other areas!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Clap
> *


if its with in miles of me let me know whatca got


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;563284 said:


> *Any Ohio Guys that are in need of snow work this year, plese get with me ASAP!!
> 
> I Just got hooked up with a sweet contract,and Im going to need to get a few subs to help cover some other areas!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Clap
> *


Clap, 
I am in, sign me up. You bid or send me the packet and I will bid them. But hurry, no taking a nap when you get home from working.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;563293 said:


> Clap,
> I am in, sign me up. You bid or send me the packet and I will bid them. But hurry, no taking a nap when you get home from working.


look Aaron's still alive i guess all the dogs come to dinner when theres food to be had


----------



## Mike S

Thats funny!
Whats up Burk! Hows the blue chevy treating you?


----------



## Chevy03dump

KGRlandscapeing;563317 said:


> look Aaron's still alive i guess all the dogs come to dinner when theres food to be had


That is funny!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Mike S;563318 said:


> Thats funny!
> Whats up Burk! Hows the blue chevy treating you?


Mike is the First one to call Me Burk! That is what all my friends call me and all my brothers. Good deal. Well the truck is doing great. Running good . Getting her ready for this winter. Looking for another one. Hoping to overload and have to buy another truck. Yeah it is that time of year. Clap and I are trying to combine are efforts to pick up some big payup accounts this year. Just got 3 bid packets today and looking to get a few more this week. I am bidding so much stuff. I always just stuck with what I had, but this year I want to break out and expand. Plus I was to get some new toys for next summer. How is everything down south. Getting some rain the last few weeks. Slowed down a bit up here. A isolated storm here and there. I cant believe that it is almost august. Crazy stuff!!! soon enough we will get to hear tom complain about the strip mall and having to plow snow.  Took the day off today. Well did some bidding and had some dental work done. 3 day weekend works for me.should have taken tomorrow off, its my birthday. So you guys can pull that money together and send me my new fisher XLS plow. IF you need my address just call. Well I am out talk to you guys a lot more. I see activity starting to grow every day one here. A clap post here and clap post there. ussmileyflag


----------



## f250man

Come on now Burk. Tom is not going to complain this year. He wont even be plowing snow if he has his way.And as for the Clap he is a post hog and always will be. Right Buddy Clap . So Clap why didn't you mention the big snow accounts you are working on and looking for help with on the phone today?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Burk! Its not the napping tim of year yet LOL

Steve, Tom is going to be on the lake ice fishing all year!!  I forgot to tell you when i was talking to u lol


----------



## carl b

Clapper&Company;563284 said:


> *Any Ohio Guys that are in need of snow work this year, plese get with me ASAP!!
> 
> I Just got hooked up with a sweet contract,and Im going to need to get a few subs to help cover some other areas!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Clap
> *


if its on my route i'll look at it wesportwesport


----------



## Clapper&Company

Whaere u form


----------



## VBigFord20

Whats going on guys? Who's ready for it to fly?

Got my custom made back rack on last week and started mocking up the lights on it in the little time I had. I added hideaway strobes plus more on the rack and some other things to the truck. Its going to light up like a runway this winter.

Been so busy I worked over 70 hours in the last week. My brother worked 20 straight last night getting things ready for inspections. I think I worked myself into being sick because I feel like total crap and lost my voice so I called it quits early today and need to get some sleep.

I'll post up some vids/pics when all the lights are one the truck.


----------



## Clapper&Company

sounds like ur truck will be well lite like mine


----------



## RhinoL&L

i have to get my plow fixed and get some more commercial accounts lined up before im ready!!!:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

yep whats wrong?


----------



## f250man

Whats up with your plow?


----------



## OhioPlower

its a meyer thats whats wrong with it.


----------



## f250man

We all know that but whats really wrong with it?


----------



## RhinoL&L

It has a bad coil i think.... It will drop suddenly and then not be able to raise up but it can still angle. 

At least its still under warranty!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats a "A" Coil, ( black Wire)


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;564055 said:


> Thats a "A" Coil, ( black Wire)


could also be the connection in the truck to the little EZ touch pad those things get funny. One day will all get smart and buy a truck load of another brand and have something new to complain about


----------



## OhioPlower

Sorry I had to be a smartass. I had a meyers plow for 4 years and its finally gone. Im buying a boss soon.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

OhioPlower;564183 said:


> Sorry I had to be a smartass. I had a meyers plow for 4 years and its finally gone. Im buying a boss soon.


i mean we all agree that r meyer plows can be junk but they still do the job


----------



## Chevy03dump

I know everyone likes to bad mouth Meyers, but I think mine has held up very well. Other than paint and checking for cracks each year, I have had no problems. Six seasons on mine, only replaced cutting edges and weld up cracks.

A lot has to do how you treat your equipment. There are also lemons in all equipment. I've been lucky.

Oops, thought of a problem I've been having for the last couple of years, blowing bulbs, and also moisture in one light. If anyone has a solution, let me know.


----------



## RhinoL&L

i dont think its the connection in the truck to the controller, i checked that multiple times. 

I dont mind my meyer it hasnt been too bad, although i would love to have a V or a blizzard power plow or wideout!


----------



## clark lawn

clapper i looked at one of those places we talked about the other day. i think 1/2 hour with the dump and about 3/4 hour with a pickup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am still very well undecided about plowing. It is fun, but I cant keep putting my faith in snow that falls. Gets on my nerves after a while when I open the wallet and bats fly out,lol. Hell, I already blew another change over module and the stupid plow or a-frame isnt on!!!!!!!! Hope that is not a sign of things to come. The truck is doing awesome though. It is more than ready for another season of snow. Just need a good set of tires first


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;564234 said:


> I am still very well undecided about plowing. It is fun, but I cant keep putting my faith in snow that falls. Gets on my nerves after a while when I open the wallet and bats fly out,lol. Hell, I already blew another change over module and the stupid plow or a-frame isnt on!!!!!!!! Hope that is not a sign of things to come. The truck is doing awesome though. It is more than ready for another season of snow. Just need a good set of tires first


i dont feel like shelling out 800 for a new set of meat its so painful thou i know i need them. that snow stuff is dangerous


----------



## Chevy03dump

Tom, what are you planning on doing during the winter, if you're not plowing?


----------



## Clapper&Company

My Meyers have been nothing but good plows for me too! 

Gary, them lights they all do it, I gave a few pair of the Sabers to Tom, maybe he has one for you, to replace the fog up one. 

Tom, if you dont plow then what?

My goal is to plow and not worry about this grass stuff :d


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60822

New Prices on trucks for sale

Need to get rid of them quick....need to order new dump truck for winter

Selling 2 big trucks, 1 pick-up and a Back-Hoe


----------



## kc2006

anyone ever run these "interco tire" brand tires? They have a nice mud terrain that says their design is exceptionally well in icy and snowy conditions. I think they're made right here in my town, not sure though.

At 130 a tire from summit i can't complain on price. Haven't found anything else that cheap with a D or E rating.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dang Kurt thats good pricing I just paid 300 for two


----------



## clark lawn

kurt those are made up in levitsburg at deman tire they make alot of mud tires up there


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;564301 said:


> anyone ever run these "interco tire" brand tires? They have a nice mud terrain that says their design is exceptionally well in icy and snowy conditions. I think they're made right here in my town, not sure though.
> 
> At 130 a tire from summit i can't complain on price. Haven't found anything else that cheap with a D or E rating.


i might have to look in to that


----------



## Mike S

Im sorry to bring up the meyer thing agian but when I bought my first meyer plow I had a bunch of problems and when I was at the plow dealership a meyer rep wanted to know what was wrong. I told him the problems I was having and he told me he was not supprised and that I should have bought a red or white plow! He was being dead honest! I told him that I gave up a western for that meyer and he said that was a mistake!


----------



## OhioPlower

My meyer plow was 4 years old and in that 4 years the pump needed new seals 4 times because it kept leaking fluid and drifting down. I was on my 3rd touchpad and went through a few coils. There was a whole list of things that got replaced on it. It was broke down for the big snowstorm this year in march. I lost alot of money cause that plow. I treated it pretty good and wasnt hard on it at all. Im sure I had a lemon but everyone I know had the same problems just not as frequently as me.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

OhioPlower;564538 said:


> My meyer plow was 4 years old and in that 4 years the pump needed new seals 4 times because it kept leaking fluid and drifting down. I was on my 3rd touchpad and went through a few coils. There was a whole list of things that got replaced on it. It was broke down for the big snowstorm this year in march. I lost alot of money cause that plow. I treated it pretty good and wasnt hard on it at all. Im sure I had a lemon but everyone I know had the same problems just not as frequently as me.


knock on wood my EZmount2 is a halfdecnt plow and the E57 is a nice little setup it works.


----------



## Mike S

OhioPlower;564538 said:


> My meyer plow was 4 years old and in that 4 years the pump needed new seals 4 times because it kept leaking fluid and drifting down. I was on my 3rd touchpad and went through a few coils. There was a whole list of things that got replaced on it. It was broke down for the big snowstorm this year in march. I lost alot of money cause that plow. I treated it pretty good and wasnt hard on it at all. Im sure I had a lemon but everyone I know had the same problems just not as frequently as me.


I never had any luck with meyer stuff! I know there is a lot of people that like meyer but I dont and I dont like how their blades and pumps have not changed at all until recently. My last E60 that I have was rebuilt by a guy from Dover Hydro and he did a good job, it works great but there are not many meyer parts on it now.


----------



## carl b

4 years one hose on my e 60 but i did buy a used one ( a pump ) just becuse i here bad things all the time


----------



## carl b

mike my son turned 6 the other day i still lose sleep . in a few months you will get less sleep than you do plowing . hows the baby ?


----------



## Mike S

The baby and wife are doing great! My wife usally lets me sleep most of the night since she is on leave from her job! What a great wife!


----------



## Mike S

Did you guys see the post in the ice forum about the problems guys are having about getting salt already! Any one hear of this from thier supplier? I have called to check on the price from cargill and they said they would send it to me by mail. Sounds like its going to be expensive! I hope this is not going to be an issue!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I have head both ways so who knows


----------



## clark lawn

hey clap if you want to try to get a truck load or two /three of bag salt id be in on it


----------



## Clapper&Company

ok, any one got prices yet?


----------



## Mike S

I hear WGS is $80-$90 a ton delivered in my area but I have not confirmed this yet and Cargill will let me know tomorrow on bulk. I think I would like to get some bag salt so im going to call tomorrow and find out $ amount on about mabey 40 skids. What did you pay last year on a skid Ron?


----------



## carl b

WOW i paid 56 per ton last year & felt bad
just to let u know i paid $106 per skid last year got a truck load tho & i can't remember what the trucking was


----------



## Clapper&Company

Last year I paid $110 skid I think, that was picked up


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;564673 said:


> I have head both ways so who knows


....... lol

:waving: Ronnie


----------



## Burkartsplow

hey clap, let me know on salt, did u bid on any of those rite aids in your area?


----------



## kc2006

ronald clap-donald, whats the word on rite aids? Hook me up, i plow lots right next to atleast 4 rite aids around here.

I just bought an s10 today, gunna try to find a plow for it and make alittle cash come fall  Anyone need a good driveway truck?


----------



## Mike S

Ronald Clap Donald! That is funny!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## kc2006

i've got a ton of names for clap. lol, you should hear when we talk on the phone, i just say stupid names out of no where.


----------



## Young Pup

Yeah Ron where is the spec sheet I pm'd you about for that staples. I just got my phone back over the weekend too. lol I pm'd you on Lawnsite a few days ago. 

As far as salt that is the first I have heard of this. We are planning on get some in quanity as well. Might be getting it sooner that later it sounds like. I am up for a road trip if we need to drive somewhere and get it. Well, it was a long weekend with a family get together so I am need in of some sleep. Will check back and see what is going on Tuesday night.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kc2006;564964 said:


> ronald clap-donald, whats the word on rite aids? Hook me up, i plow lots right next to atleast 4 rite aids around here.
> 
> I just bought an s10 today, gunna try to find a plow for it and make alittle cash come fall  Anyone need a good driveway truck?


The

The rite aid bids were due on friday. i bid on 30 of them in cleveland alone. The staples bids were due last week also. none of them were close to cleveland. all down south.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;565011 said:


> Yeah Ron where is the spec sheet I pm'd you about for that staples. I just got my phone back over the weekend too. lol I pm'd you on Lawnsite a few days ago.
> 
> As far as salt that is the first I have heard of this. We are planning on get some in quanity as well. Might be getting it sooner that later it sounds like. I am up for a road trip if we need to drive somewhere and get it. Well, it was a long weekend with a family get together so I am need in of some sleep. Will check back and see what is going on Tuesday night.


Call me tomorrow about the salt. Mike and i talked tonight and supposed to get in touch tomorrow. It sounds like we need to get this stuff ordered soon.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;565041 said:


> Call me tomorrow about the salt. Mike and i talked tonight and supposed to get in touch tomorrow. It sounds like we need to get this stuff ordered soon.


but i don,t want to


----------



## Mike S

November meet what do you guys think? Even though most of you will not show I still have faith.


----------



## born2farm

hey boys. 

it dont make since. halfway through plowing i want to mow and halfway through mowing i want the white stuff

cant wait to get out there this year. just hope i have a plow on my truck. going to slap a plow and some strobes on her and use her for a couple years then move it to a backup truck.

should i beef up the alternator or anything or run it the way it is?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;565357 said:


> hey boys.
> 
> it dont make since. halfway through plowing i want to mow and halfway through mowing i want the white stuff
> 
> cant wait to get out there this year. just hope i have a plow on my truck. going to slap a plow and some strobes on her and use her for a couple years then move it to a backup truck.
> 
> should i beef up the alternator or anything or run it the way it is?


you were having battery issues what did u fix that with


----------



## kc2006

I'm ready for snow. Forget this stuff. I'm so burned out from mowing and landscaping, i'm actually tired of it, I'm constantly running. I get plenty of sleep and i wake up tired as fawk the next day. whats with that!? I have work lined up for the first 3 weeks of august, then i think things will slow for a couple weeks for me, then it'll be rush time with the normal fall work. blah.

I want snow.


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;565362 said:


> you were having battery issues what did u fix that with


put new battery in it.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;565372 said:


> I'm ready for snow. Forget this stuff. I'm so burned out from mowing and landscaping, i'm actually tired of it, I'm constantly running. I get plenty of sleep and i wake up tired as fawk the next day. whats with that!? I have work lined up for the first 3 weeks of august, then i think things will slow for a couple weeks for me, then it'll be rush time with the normal fall work. blah.
> 
> I want snow.


Kurt,

I feel the same way as you, wake up tired as all get out. Did nothing today but checked on Salt prices and got no prices when I called.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;565431 said:


> Kurt,
> 
> I feel the same way as you, wake up tired as all get out. Did nothing today but checked on Salt prices and got no prices when I called.


what did you mean when you said you dont want to? Do you not want to order salt yet?\

I think we are going to have to if we want a good price!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;565468 said:


> what did you mean when you said you dont want to?


I just did not want to call you. Remember we talked Tuesday night????????? I posted above in another thread about calling on salt today. I called Lesco they said they won't have prices till November. Talked to BPS and they send the end of August. I e-mailed American Rock Salt, the company that lesco gets from and I am waiting on a response from a sales rep. So Hopefully I will get something on Thursday.

Have fun at Football practice, did you finish laying the patio.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;565470 said:


> I just did not want to call you. Remember we talked Tuesday night????????? I posted above in another thread about calling on salt today. I called Lesco they said they won't have prices till November. Talked to BPS and they send the end of August. I e-mailed American Rock Salt, the company that lesco gets from and I am waiting on a response from a sales rep. So Hopefully I will get something on Thursday.
> 
> Have fun at Football practice, did you finish laying the patio.


ok sorry i was confused! we got the patio done too!!!


----------



## VBigFord20

kc2006;564301 said:


> anyone ever run these "interco tire" brand tires? They have a nice mud terrain that says their design is exceptionally well in icy and snowy conditions. I think they're made right here in my town, not sure though.
> 
> At 130 a tire from summit i can't complain on price. Haven't found anything else that cheap with a D or E rating.


Intercos will not last long on the road, end of story. You will be LUCKY to get 30,000 miles out of them. They are super soft and stick like glue but do not last on pavement. Hence why I dont run my IROKs on the freeway. Hell I am lucky to get a couple years out of them in the mud on the sploder.

I am ready for snow. Plowing is eazy, and I'm sick of building retaining walls in this humid heat.



























I built these concrete steps also around thanksgiving. This project is not even done yet. That wall still goes about another 20 ft, plus I did drain tile, and I did not even start the massive terrace project in the backyard.

payup is nice though!


----------



## tls22

Im going to play catch-up with this thread...give me a year!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;565670 said:


> Intercos will not last long on the road, end of story. You will be LUCKY to get 30,000 miles out of them. They are super soft and stick like glue but do not last on pavement. Hence why I dont run my IROKs on the freeway. Hell I am lucky to get a couple years out of them in the mud on the sploder.
> 
> I am ready for snow. Plowing is eazy, and I'm sick of building retaining walls in this humid heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built these concrete steps also around thanksgiving. This project is not even done yet. That wall still goes about another 20 ft, plus I did drain tile, and I did not even start the massive terrace project in the backyard.
> 
> payup is nice though!


you must teach me in the art of that it looks good real good


----------



## VBigFord20

The art is years of practice practice, practice. The first wall I ever built was half as complex and looked half as good. 

The trick is all what you don't see. Start with a good solid base, make sure its LEVEL in all directions. On a long wall like this a lazer helps but it is not necessary (honestly I only used it after just to double check).

Lay your first coarse all the way across and adjust as needed. Once that foundation is perfect, its just a matter of stacking stones. The only bad thing is with this versa-lock brand you have to split your own corners. thats not a big deal if you rent a splitter, but it does not work out to be a perfect half bond then. It was designed for 3/4 and works out that way and looks fine, but I like half myself.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks good man, I'm a hardscape kinda guy myself we do alot of them.

Whats up with the beer ???


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;565978 said:


> Looks good man, I'm a hardscape kinda guy myself we do alot of them.
> 
> Whats up with the beer ???


It was the weekend, and the homeowner provided them

If your working on sunday, and there is no big machines on the job, hell, grab a cold one.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, just giving you a hard time 

It looks good, I have had a few clients offer us some when were cleaning up at the end of the day, before.


----------



## VBigFord20

I figured.

Im not a big drinker, but when its 85 with high humidity, beer is very refreshing!


----------



## kc2006

Drunks.

Wall looks nice. The more i do hardscape work, the more i like it. Only started doing it this year, but it's a great gig. I really like doing things that totally change the look of an area and seeing it all come together really makes it worth it to me. Plus i like the money!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Kurt, that is what makes it worth it, changing the look


----------



## RhinoL&L

i need to get on it and get some more accounts soon!!! 

I will want snow once i have some more accounts!

How is everyone doing?:waving:


----------



## f250man

Doing great here Shawn hopefully going over to the red side here soon and letting the old Meyers go.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I started sanding the spinner on my salt spreader today. So far so good, I think I might try to sandblast the rest of it. Then paint it and move on to the plow. I hand washed that last week and I have some good surface rust going now. 

Shawn I did not get my ad in the paper yet.

Oh yeah, I think someone was trying to take my trailer this weekend. The jack was lowered on it, when I parked it Friday afternoon it was up. Not sure when but I noticed it this morning.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Steve- sounds good- you going to get a boss or western?

jp- thats not good! im going to go lock mine up right now!!!

im taking the truck and plow in on aug. 11th to get a new coil for the problem i had earlier, at least its still under warranty!:waving:


----------



## plowindiesel

hey guys,
just found the ohio thread. anyone need a hand for a few weeks while im home from school over Christmas break. Just hand me a shovel and I will get to work.


----------



## f250man

Shawn I'm going with a 8.5 Western ultra mount pro with wings it will be a little wider then the 8' with wings on the Meyers but it will weigh 230# lighter then the Meyers.


----------



## clark lawn

plowindiesel;566238 said:


> hey guys,
> just found the ohio thread. anyone need a hand for a few weeks while im home from school over Christmas break. Just hand me a shovel and I will get to work.


were are you from


----------



## VBigFord20

Sucks someone tried to get your trailer. Id like to see them get my 6x10. Its on jacks right now with the tires off. Need to replace them tommarow and while its sitting I decided I am going to hit it with some paint since its looking a little sad.

Got a call last night to bid out a machine shops lot for the winter. First week of August and I am already looking to froward to December!


----------



## plowindiesel

clark lawn;566326 said:


> were are you from


I live in Rocky River but I can get to wherever the work is if it is within a reasonable distance


----------



## carl b

kyle ,
i dont need any help with walks but i like the sig . its funny 


anyone want more work in akron pm . i.m looking to move soon may be . so i'll be getting rid of my accs & stuff ( if the move works out ) i don't have a big route so if your looking to just get . 10-15 more comm. accs. lets talk . i don't have much equipment and would like to sell it all if possible. or just keep truck with no plow .


----------



## plowindiesel

crb 2500;566348 said:


> kyle ,
> i dont need any help with walks but i like the sig . its funny
> 
> anyone want more work in akron pm . i.m looking to move soon may be . so i'll be getting rid of my accs & stuff ( if the move works out ) i don't have a big route so if your looking to just get . 10-15 more comm. accs. lets talk . i don't have much equipment and would like to sell it all if possible. or just keep truck with no plow .


hah thanks crb. I had to think of something. Im 19 and have always wanted to get into the business and you guys are the ones who know the most about it so I thought I would give it a shot.


----------



## Mike S

So I traded in the john deere track loader for bobcat and I ended up with a T200. Not a bad machine until the motor blew up only after a couple hours of use! So called bobcat and no problem they put me in a T250. 5 hours in to it started to drive around by it self, the control vavles where sticking. Again no problem try a T180 now. The T180 worked for about 15 hours and then it went crazy. While driving full speed a head the parking brake would some times engage which would almost flip the machine forward. It also would shut off, turn off aux hydro, and release the quick attach on its own! So now I have my deer agian! All that happened in one week! Its funny I think I went to the bobcat store 6 times in one day.


----------



## Clapper&Company

What did bobcat say??

Also you might want to change your sig again lol


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

Hey guys hope alls good good for you and yours. I just got home from North Carolina. I went there to buy a rust free cherokee to plow with I ended up buying a 97 black with the 4.0 I6. I like it alot great gas milage and tons of torque there is no rust at all thats why i went all the way down south. I already ordered a 3" lift and a stereo, I want a snoway with downpressure but we will see if i can get any deals on a used blade. The jeep has 126000 miles and i got it for $2700 I think it was a good deal what do you think?


----------



## Clapper&Company

sounds like a good buy


----------



## Burkartsplow

hey Clap, did u put that bid in for those banks? I have been bidding everything i pass these days. If i get more then I can handle i guess i need to buy another truck, which I will not mind one bit. Talk to you soon....


----------



## Clapper&Company

Burk,

I been bidding every thing too


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey where is everyone? no ones been here for a few days!:waving:


----------



## VBigFord20

Everyone is working.

If you have time to post, grab a shovel and call me I will find work for you, lol!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;567730 said:


> Everyone is working.
> 
> If you have time to post, grab a shovel and call me I will find work for you, lol!


more like enjoying some summer fun well and ice skating yesterday


----------



## RhinoL&L

Happy B day Mike!!!  

have you heard anything else on the salt?

HAPPY B DAY


----------



## Clapper&Company

Happy Birth day Mike!! I made a thread for you lol 

But hes not the only buckeye who is having a birth day


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;567836 said:


> Happy Birth day Mike!! I made a thread for you lol
> 
> But hes not the only buckeye who is having a birth day


happybirthday ronnie


----------



## VBigFord20

Happy birthday guys!

Kev, Ice skating in the summer, wtf?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thanks Kevin and Nico


----------



## Mike S

That is crazy that I share a birthday with Ron! LOL! Thanks guys! My wife got me a JVC HD radio/cd/mp3 radio for my truck and gets installed today! 

I have been bothering every place I can on salt and still waiting to hear the final set price.


----------



## Mike S

I know where Ron is going for his birthday dinner! Can anyone else guess?


----------



## toby4492

Mike and Ron


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;567840 said:


> Happy birthday guys!
> 
> Kev, Ice skating in the summer, wtf?


church camp we went to the pond when i playd hockey years ago it would be hockey camp time right now. id of been walking around my house crying about how my groin and hams killd. id of roller bladed all summer its to whole diffrent world


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Mike I know

Also Kurt ( KC2006) Birthday is this week end LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

happy b day ronnie!

Ok mike!


----------



## Young Pup

Happy Birthday Mike, Kurt, and Ron. Ron it says you are 81 years on the bottom of the page. Can';t tell that by the pictures I see of you.

broller, 98RAM2500, BMFD92, Clapper&Company, Walter Crites (81), BKRAUSE (68), Hidles (54), toyman (43), Tillerman1664 (42), sodking (42), bactonhill (40), Rcgm (32), snowjoker (32), Total (29), asdasd (27), Meathead (27), Mike S, ManorLandscape8 (20)


----------



## f250man

Happy Birthday guys. So Ron how was dinner at Apple Bees tonight


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP your on crack lol


Steve, I didnt go lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

happy birthday yall. ron is finally old enough to have a .


----------



## kc2006

Clap your such a youngen. haha. 

We need to do lunch dang it! Next week. or if we get a rainy day.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt yes we need to


----------



## Burkartsplow

*management companies*

Have been on the phone for the last 3 hours with about 30 management companies in the Cleveland area. I think i am trying to kill myself with work this upcoming season. May be looking for subs in the next month or so. keep an eye out there for a future post. What is everyone else up too. any of you guys already filled up for the season.....payup


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;566227 said:


> Steve- sounds good- you going to get a boss or western?
> 
> jp- thats not good! im going to go lock mine up right now!!!
> 
> im taking the truck and plow in on aug. 11th to get a new coil for the problem i had earlier, at least its still under warranty!:waving:


What did you find out about your truck and Plow? Get it back yet? American Rock salt wanted more information and I sent that on to them the other day. Asked them when Lesco would have pricing and still waiting to hear on that too.

Ron, no you u must be on something.. :waving::


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;568587 said:


> What did you find out about your truck and Plow? Get it back yet? American Rock salt wanted more information and I sent that on to them the other day. Asked them when Lesco would have pricing and still waiting to hear on that too.
> 
> Ron, no you u must be on something.. :waving::


They said it was the pwr/ electrical harness on the plow side. The plug that goes onto the truck side was rotten. They said it was my fault and it shouldnt have been covered under warranty, but they got it under warranty somehow. They said i have to pack it with dielectric grease and that was why it rotted, but i cleaned it in the spring and put more dielectric on it. So i dont know but it works now.

And i got it back today!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;568642 said:


> They said it was the pwr/ electrical harness on the plow side. The plug that goes onto the truck side was rotten. They said it was my fault and it shouldnt have been covered under warranty, but they got it under warranty somehow. They said i have to pack it with dielectric grease and that was why it rotted, but i cleaned it in the spring and put more dielectric on it. So i dont know but it works now.
> 
> And i got it back today!


What the heck was rotten on it? It is all metal correct? The conncetions inside the plug should be metal.If anything it would have been coroded (sp) and just would have needed really cleaned out with electric connection spray. Did they show you the old plug? Are you sure it is a new one they put on?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;568655 said:


> What the heck was rotten on it? It is all metal correct? The conncetions inside the plug should be metal.If anything it would have been coroded (sp) and just would have needed really cleaned out with electric connection spray. Did they show you the old plug? Are you sure it is a new one they put on?


the first season i had my MDII like 2 little prongs broke off but other then that its been pretty much ok but those big plugs r a pain


----------



## WALKERS

Question I need a vibrator kit for my tailgate spreader. What kind, How much, Where at?


----------



## kc2006

rough riders work good.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt what are you talking about


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey clap, do u have any used e 60 laying around you are not using this season. might want to take one of your hands for a back up.


----------



## Clapper&Company

not sure yet, ill let you know


----------



## Burkartsplow

ive been creeping on here everyday. trying to catch up to you on the count. I dont think that will ever happen.


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol maybe when I retire


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;569086 said:


> lol maybe when I retire


once you retire, all you are going to do is sit on the page and tell people what to do. it will be even worse then now...


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;569086 said:


> lol maybe when I retire


I tried to kill the bug one day. and you cant. then another day there was really a bug like that on my screen. at first i thought it was your stupid bug on there.


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol thats funny

Dang bugs


----------



## Mike S

Whats up guys? I just bought a toro dingo on ebay for $3750! I dont know why I did but I did. Cant wait to pick it up and mess around with it! It might be a good side walk machine I guess.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike Whats up?

Hows the Wife & Baby??

I'll buy the Dingo from you lol


----------



## kc2006

I'll split the cost with you clap lol. I want a dingo


----------



## f250man

Kurt I thought you wanted a plow.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;569344 said:


> Kurt I thought you wanted a plow.


kurts rich dont ya know all that money he saved using bio


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Mike S;569208 said:


> Whats up guys? I just bought a toro dingo on ebay for $3750! I dont know why I did but I did. Cant wait to pick it up and mess around with it! It might be a good side walk machine I guess.


what kind of condition is it in for that price? any attachments included?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike talk to us dang it!!!


If I had kurts money I would burn mine


----------



## f250man

Clap if we all had your money we would burn are's to.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;569528 said:


> Mike talk to us dang it!!!
> 
> If I had kurts money I would burn mine





f250man;569553 said:


> Clap if we all had your money we would burn are's to.


hey no body burn money give it to me dont be foolish ill invest it. in to the kevin dosent feel like working anymore fund. o wait the bank lady calld that a retirement fund


----------



## tls22

Okay guys...im all caught up.........any room for a jersey guy on this thread?


----------



## f250man

Sure welcome to the Ohio boys tread.


----------



## tls22

f250man;569830 said:


> Sure welcome to the Ohio boys tread.


Thankyou, this is like your own little community away from plowsite....its pretty coool! How many winters has this been running?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tls22;569833 said:


> Thankyou, this is like your own little community away from plowsite....its pretty coool! How many winters has this been running?


i dno josh you started whatca got?


----------



## Chevy03dump

First post Jan '07. Welcome!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Chevy03dump;569836 said:


> First post Jan '07. Welcome!


gary i askd josh gosh such a party pooper


----------



## Chevy03dump

Sorry Kevin, didn't mean to spoil anything, just trying to help out.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Chevy03dump;569842 said:


> Sorry Kevin, didn't mean to spoil anything, just trying to help out.


i was just kidding your fine


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kevin be nice to gary! I'll have to kick your @$$

Welcome to the Ohio thread it is pretty nice lol


Some of use should meet up for lunch, but gary would get there 1.5 hrs early again


----------



## tls22

KGRlandscapeing;569835 said:


> i dno josh you started whatca got?





Chevy03dump;569836 said:


> First post Jan '07. Welcome!


Thanks guys, i shall be in and out! This is def a cool thread, i will post if i see any snow for you guys. Althought im sure you guys will be on top of it.:salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thanks Tls


----------



## f250man

[QUOTE Some of use should meet up for lunch, but gary would get there 1.5 hrs early again [/QUOTE

Thats only because you and Tom take for ever to get ready and its always when your together getting ready. LOL :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Steve!

What u doing this week end?


----------



## toby4492

Good morning Ohio :waving:


----------



## f250man

Not to much of anything going to a cook out at Renee's sisters later on today but other then that nothing. Why whats up?


----------



## f250man

Good morning Tom. What you been up to?


----------



## toby4492

Not sleeping, my daughter had a sleepover birthday party last night camping in the back yard. Been up since 3 when the neighbor kid crashed through my screen door on the patio and tore it off. :crying:

How bout you?


----------



## f250man

Thats not cool I would have hung the little brat up by the screen the rest of the night. Not much going on here.


----------



## toby4492

f250man;569972 said:


> Thats not cool I would have hung the little brat up by the screen the rest of the night. Not much going on here.


Well when it happened it woke my dogs up (my labs) and they scared the crap out of her. I think she may have wet herself.


----------



## f250man

Thats funny. But that would have been more of a mess to clean up


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL morning Tom!

Steve nothing, just looking to get in to something this week end


----------



## toby4492

Morning Ron, what's new with you?


----------



## Clapper&Company

not much u


----------



## f250man

Ron what did the insurance company say about the mirror on your truck ?


----------



## Clapper&Company

i havent called them yet lol


----------



## f250man

I see . Mine are still here for you if you want them.


----------



## Clapper&Company

i know i'll let u know


----------



## Chevy03dump

Ron, no need to stick up for me. We're all friends here, right? Let me know when & where you want to get together. I'll just leave 1.5 hr later.

Went to an auction today. Tempted to buy a JD 737. Looked & ran good, only brought $2500. Seemed like a good price to me. Also saw a Ransome 72" cut diesel, nice, sold for $3000.


----------



## born2farm

man the snow thread is hopping again.

im ready to plow. going to price some snoways for my truck possibly. might look into a small blizzard as well.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well striped the old flatbed today of the plow / lights and every thing else I had in it. I'm going to put it out by the road for a few weeks F/S and see what Happens.

Pulled the GMC in the Shop today and were going to drop the tranny tomrrow and some other things to it. Then once its in top shape Im going to do some light body work and paint it.

Snow plows will get worked on soon also


----------



## Clapper&Company

What Color do you guys think I should paint my GMC??

Its black right now.

My dump is red and my F250 is White


----------



## carl b

hello all i'm looking at new to me trucks found this what do you think ?
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/car/782579792.html

it looks nice but the$$ is that a good or bad deal ? i haven't looked long but it may be the deal i'm looking for ??????????????????


----------



## Clapper&Company

crb 2500;570255 said:


> hello all i'm looking at new to me trucks found this what do you think ?
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/car/782579792.html
> 
> it looks nice but the$$ is that a good or bad deal ? i haven't looked long but it may be the deal i'm looking for ??????????????????


I think its a good deal


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;570231 said:


> What Color do you guys think I should paint my GMC??
> 
> Its black right now.
> 
> My dump is red and my F250 is White


i would go white clap. it will match your 250 which you will probably have longer then the dump. or you could paint your 250 red too..lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;570277 said:


> I think its a good deal


isnt that the years where the jaspers quit about 65k. youll go to put in reverse and nothing then it will slam going forward just something to look at


----------



## tls22

Just wanted to say hello Ohio, have a good week!:waving:




Tim


----------



## Clapper&Company

The tranny went out of this GMC at 204500 miles LOL

Well I got a hell of a deal on paint today see my post about the 90 GMC project for details on it


----------



## f250man

Clap where did you start the post buddy. I can't fined it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

steve
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=63173


----------



## Young Pup

I am in the process of trying to find a place to sand blast and repaint my plow. I have nowhere to do it, and I heard it makes a huge mess. Something else I don't want to deal with. 

Been slow on the green side here or should I say the brown side. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Mike and Shawn,

I spoke to Lesco this am and they said availiabitly is not a issue right now for salt time wise. should be able to get it here in 5 days. As we get closer to snow season it could be a little longer.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow I havent been here in a month. My hard drive died in my computer, so I threw it out my second story window and am using my friends computer. I will try and be here more often


----------



## Mike S

Sorry guys! The Dingo is good shape! I will pick it up tomorrow with the opt to buy forks and mabey a landplane if the they are the right price. Jp there is a guy out my way that will sand blast and paint for you and he does a great job and is very affordable! Let me know if you would like a price.
Ron whats up? My wife and boy are doing great! Do you still want my friends ez dump? He still has it and is wondering.


----------



## kc2006

If clap doesnt take the dumper give me details. im in the market for one


----------



## RhinoL&L

Mike S;570847 said:


> Sorry guys! The Dingo is good shape! I will pick it up tomorrow with the opt to buy forks and mabey a landplane if the they are the right price. Jp there is a guy out my way that will sand blast and paint for you and he does a great job and is very affordable! Let me know if you would like a price.
> Ron whats up? My wife and boy are doing great! Do you still want my friends ez dump? He still has it and is wondering.


Sweet Mike lets see some pics!


----------



## carl b

kc2006;570852 said:


> If clap doesnt take the dumper give me details. im in the market for one


if you get one it will be the best thing you have i just got one in Jan . its my best tool i never know i had to have payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mike good to hear!

Yea I want it, when things slow down i'll be down to get it !! (ill call you tomrrow)

Kurt back off


----------



## wkahler

Anyone out there selling or know of someone selling a 4X4 four wheeler with a plow? I have been kicking it around and thought it might be a nice asset for the residential plowing! Been looking on Craigslist but nothing really with a plow or set up already. I guess i am keeping my plow and need to try to work on subbing out and also getting a few of my own lots.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey guys, what is going on.
Looks like we are having a little cold front sweep through cleveland today. It was a good day out there to work. Like fall weather but without the great fall smell. Not to much is going on. Crazy how the summer is almost over. I like the new look of the site and everyday i notice a few more guys creeping back up on here. Cant wait for the snow to fly and those all day and night work shifts.


----------



## VBigFord20

Afternoon boys,

Been in Attica, Indiana for the last 5 days doing our annual charity run for Cystic Fibrosis and enjoying life.

Now I am back and realizing that I am 5 days behind in my workload! Better get off here and get back out there I guess!


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey guys whts up


----------



## kc2006

clap, i'm gunna buy that dump bed from under you! HAHAHA j/k

I'm trying to find one. I saw one in cleveland on craigs list for 1200, but the guy said it's 15 years old. I also found one in pittsburgh for 1200, but no pics, dont know if i want to drive an hour and a half and it turn out to be a pos.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea i hear you on that man


----------



## kc2006

Clap, road trip! we need to go to the burgh and look at that one.

I just emailed a guy about one in akron, he has it with a old truck for sale, asked if he's sell just the insert.


----------



## Clapper&Company

lets do it man


----------



## kc2006

i got my lawn install done today. are you proud of me?


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea man took u long enougth


----------



## f250man

Kurt the plow is still waiting for you.:waving:


----------



## Mike S

10-4 Ron! Yell at me tomorrow! 
Kurt that would be funny but I dont think big Ron would think it was as funny as we did.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Im almost ready for snow.... not quite yet but in a month or 2 i should be ready to roll!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I dont think it woud be mike/kurt lol

Shawn, gwet moving ll i need to start overhauling the plows myself


----------



## kc2006

Steve I got 1200 waiting for you


----------



## f250man

Cool i am waiting on the other guy to let me know what he will give me and then the other guy with the western will take for his.


----------



## carl b

well i looked at that truck its not the hd so i didnt get it . 
i dont know if i can post here anymore i'm subing all plowing out this year . :crying::: i need to try some thing new . so i'm taking this winter off :salute::salute: boy o boy i dont even feel bad about not working for 3-4 months


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Man it must be nice to take the winter off. I dont have that luxury. So anyone know where an 8 foot Meyer steel or poly blade only is for sale???? I am selling the 7.5 so I can get a bigger blade. That 7.5 sucks when the wings arent on and I cant use them every where. I am gonna make this Meyer system last until I pay this truck off, then I will save and get a new truck and a new plow (not yellow) I think this winter will be much better for us. All of the financial burden is not resting on my shoulders as much here at the house since the wifey now is gainfully employed with a real job (40+hours a week) which helps a ton. That will keep me less stressed and more time to actually enjoy the snow and enjoy making the money. And when there isnt any, I have a nice garage to go sit and work on stuff too. Helps keep my mind busy. That and planning much better for the 09 landscaping season. Gonna get a good jump on that too over the winter. Just gotta get accounts going for this winter first, lol. I have been slacking pretty good on that. Probably not a good thing. I have already scared a few people away with the new pricing for plowing. Oh well, I wanna make some money this year, not lose money. They think they can get a 2 car drive plowed for 120 bucks for the season!!!!!! HAHA not with me they wont. And no Im not rippin people off either, just getting prices better in line with the times and the fuel prices. 

So, has anyone heard or seen when the first snowfall could come about??? Or how good of a winter we are gonna have?? No El Nino or La Nina this time, so back to normal I guess. Maybe we will have a heavy winter like I remember back in 93


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;571646 said:


> Man it must be nice to take the winter off. I dont have that luxury.
> 
> i used to save all my cash kill myself to (make a living ) but now i spend some & save some but i have helpers & take more work on so i make more too well i saved so i could do this i'm also going to Florida & places . i haven't had a long vacation in 10 - 15 years so i need it .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You do deserve it thats for sure. Hows the body been feeling?? Hope it all works out good for you!!!:salute: A vacation sure does sound nice right about now


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;571646 said:


> Man it must be nice to take the winter off. I dont have that luxury. So anyone know where an 8 foot Meyer steel or poly blade only is for sale???? I am selling the 7.5 so I can get a bigger blade. That 7.5 sucks when the wings arent on and I cant use them every where. I am gonna make this Meyer system last until I pay this truck off, then I will save and get a new truck and a new plow (not yellow) I think this winter will be much better for us. All of the financial burden is not resting on my shoulders as much here at the house since the wifey now is gainfully employed with a real job (40+hours a week) which helps a ton. That will keep me less stressed and more time to actually enjoy the snow and enjoy making the money. And when there isnt any, I have a nice garage to go sit and work on stuff too. Helps keep my mind busy. That and planning much better for the 09 landscaping season. Gonna get a good jump on that too over the winter. Just gotta get accounts going for this winter first, lol. I have been slacking pretty good on that. Probably not a good thing. I have already scared a few people away with the new pricing for plowing. Oh well, I wanna make some money this year, not lose money. They think they can get a 2 car drive plowed for 120 bucks for the season!!!!!! HAHA not with me they wont. And no Im not rippin people off either, just getting prices better in line with the times and the fuel prices.
> 
> So, has anyone heard or seen when the first snowfall could come about??? Or how good of a winter we are gonna have?? No El Nino or La Nina this time, so back to normal I guess. Maybe we will have a heavy winter like I remember back in 93


ya my prices went up a nice 50% from last year gas went up 40 so i am i gonna roll with that. will see i havent really given any prices out for that yet but soon i am gonna have to pick a bidding system and sit on it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I havent really gotten a good system down yet either. I still gotta sit down and re-think the whole snow side of the game. I need to sell some better accounts that want lower tolerances and salt. That is where the money is. I need to totally revamp my snow contracts too. I think my old contract is too vague for me now and my business has outgrown the vagueness of it too. I think that will be a nice weekend project for me. I will for sure have more commercials this year since I do the scaping for them. That is always a plus in my book.


----------



## slone

tom. i have an 8ft. steel blade in real good shape. i don't use it anymore. if you want to take a look at it.i used it on my old 92 chevy 1 ton dump.i traded the dump in and they never came for the blade.


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey guys whats going on


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas just checking in here as well to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## f250man

Tom I'll trade you blades if Kurt dose'nt buy my set up. A 7.5 with wings will be better for some of my residential anyway.


----------



## f250man

Hey Josh hows it going? Everything is looking up here got 12 new accounts signed for this season already and if it don't snow I still get paid. xysport


----------



## f250man

Hey guys anyone looking for a back up truck. Truxx told me about a 97 f350 rc lb two tone red and white with a 8' Meyers plow that the guy only plowed his drive for a few years. I'm going to look at it tomorrow and I'll get the milage and a price. Steve


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve let me know


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Slone, let me know buddy. I could use a good 8 footer. 

Steve, keep me posted on the Kurt deal. Why would you want a 7.5 footer on that big a$$ truck??


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;571670 said:


> ya my prices went up a nice 50% from last year gas went up 40 so i am i gonna roll with that. will see i havent really given any prices out for that yet but soon i am gonna have to pick a bidding system and sit on it


Hey kevin,
Have you decided what you are going to charge for a resi if they want a seasonal contract?


----------



## kc2006

Finally getting some calls in here. This area is so slack-ash when it comes to doing stuff. I like reading about big cities where guys say August is the end of the bidding season for snow. Shat, around here, LATE august is when it just starts and you dont end up getting stuff really in until late October. I've been getting alot of calls from condo's because they have to vote and stuff, but plaza's won't call till October probably. 

I'm thinking minimum for drives will be 35 this year. I need to figure something better out for drives, most of the people from last year only wanted done when we'd get a heavy snow, then if it was questionable they'd call and cry. I'm almost thinking it'd be worth it for me to just give them the option of a seasonal contract or not do them at all. Only time money was good with drives was when we'd get the real heavy snows and you'd get 5 people on the street of your normal customer and they'd all pay cash. Other then that, drives aren't worth it to me, just out killing time I think.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;571926 said:


> Hey kevin,
> Have you decided what you are going to charge for a resi if they want a seasonal contract?


i think i am gonna start with a bottom number of 350 then add on for length width and trickyness. o and the busy street clause. but i do payment as one november 1st and then the first of the year. i kinda feel bad about when the second payment falls cause all the people and the christmas gifts but o well.


----------



## VBigFord20

So nobody has figured out the science of bidding snow yet? I know what to do with cement, or hardscapes, I go $x.xx per sq ft, but with snow, its hard to figure. I got a call for a building in a industrial park with a sloped dock and I am not even sure where to start with that one. I need to go measure it first off...


----------



## carl b

VBigFord20;572014 said:


> So nobody has figured out the science of bidding snow yet? I know what to do with cement, or hardscapes, I go $x.xx per sq ft, but with snow, its hard to figure. I got a call for a building in a industrial park with a sloped dock and I am not even sure where to start with that one. I need to go measure it first off...


u need the science? i got it . here now u got it per sq ft 3"- 6"- 9" so on so on ... half of your accs pay seasonally other pay per push . you all ways win this way . no snow $ still comes to much snow the per push keeps $ coming in . i'm not the best but i never missed a meal


----------



## f250man

Clap you go P.M. waiting.


----------



## toby4492

f250man;572161 said:


> Clap you go P.M. waiting.


Ya Clap check your PM would ya lol :waving:


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom leave Clap alone he is a busy man you know.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Trying to reply, waiting my 178 sec lol


----------



## f250man

Ok Clap. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Replied Steve


----------



## Clapper&Company

Look I got 3103 post


----------



## f250man

It sure takes awhile for it to show that I have a p.m.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I sent it


----------



## f250man

I got it and sent you one. LOL xysport


----------



## Clapper&Company

Replied man


----------



## toby4492

f250man;572167 said:


> Hey Tom leave Clap alone he is a busy man you know.


Sorry Steve...............................I hope I wasn't interupting something  LOL


----------



## f250man

I'm waiting on the site.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey Tom! hows the weather up north


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve go to yahoo


----------



## f250man

Ok Clap it must be a long one since it is taking them a long time to read it.  No Tom you weren't interrupting.


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;572199 said:


> Hey Tom! hows the weather up north


Hey Ron,

A few light showers rolling through other than that it has been a beautiful week of vacation so far.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, thats good


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sent both u guys PM :d


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

toby4492;572205 said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> A few light showers rolling through other than that it has been a beautiful week of vacation so far.


tom am i gonna see anything cool from snowway at the GIE-EXPO in october


----------



## toby4492

KGRlandscapeing;572219 said:


> tom am i gonna see anything cool from snowway at the GIE-EXPO in october


We will have alot of stuff there including the new MegaBlade Series plows. I will be there so look me up. :waving:


----------



## f250man

Is that down in Columbus?


----------



## Clapper&Company

no steve KY


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

toby4492;572228 said:


> We will have alot of stuff there including the new MegaBlade Series plows. I will be there so look me up. :waving:


Cool cool i am kind of excited for it


----------



## f250man

Thanks Ron.


----------



## Clapper&Company

anytime Steve


Tom any free tickets ?


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;572236 said:


> anytime Steve
> 
> Tom any free tickets ?


I am sure I can get some. Are you gonna use them this time?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;572236 said:


> anytime Steve
> 
> Tom any free tickets ?


the show is only 10 bucks if you register now


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea were be there right steve?

$ 10.00 for the tickets? thats alot of money+ Fule to go down there how many miles is it?

My V10 dosent get very good MPG...


Tom, Do I get a Fule card if I buy snowway there?


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;572240 said:


> yea were be there right steve?
> 
> $ 10.00 for the tickets? thats alot of money+ Fule to go down there how many miles is it?
> 
> My V10 dosent get very good MPG...
> 
> Tom, Do I get a Fule card if I buy snowway there?


Here is a link to all the info on the GIE show. http://www.gie-expo.com/

No to the fuel card, how far are you from Louisville?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;572240 said:


> yea were be there right steve?
> 
> $ 10.00 for the tickets? thats alot of money+ Fule to go down there how many miles is it?
> 
> My V10 dosent get very good MPG...
> 
> Tom, Do I get a Fule card if I buy snowway there?


i am not worried about the fuel inless its 10 bucks a gallon theres a girl who lives


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

toby4492;572243 said:


> Here is a link to all the info on the GIE show. http://www.gie-expo.com/
> 
> No to the fuel card, how far are you from Louisville?


5or 6hrs id say


----------



## Clapper&Company

No fule card? 

Did u get the PM?


Steve we riding down together?


----------



## f250man

Sure Clap we would just drive down and stay some where and drive home the next day. And you an't buying a sno way Ron.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Come on guys, its a tax write off!


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;572250 said:


> No fule card?
> 
> Did u get the PM?
> 
> Steve we riding down together?


Got your PM

To re-affirm, NO to the fuel card.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds like a plan Steve


----------



## Clapper&Company

No card ok

How about Lunch?


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;572256 said:


> No card ok
> 
> How about Lunch?


Lunch sounds like a plan 

I hear you like Taco Bell lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve where should we go for lunch 


You know we would really look good eatting lunch in some snowway hats wouldnt we steve?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

toby4492;572257 said:


> Lunch sounds like a plan
> 
> I hear you like Taco Bell lol


i want a snoway tee shirt in a medium not some XXL like people always give away. thou end up hanging in my bedroom from the drop celing


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Shirts would be cool!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;572263 said:


> Yea Shirts would be cool!


no no just a shirt for me i wanna be cooler then the rest


----------



## f250man

Yea a nice hat and shirt would look good on us Clap while we ate at Ron's favorite place Apple Bees.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I was there for lunch today :d


----------



## f250man

Go figure Clap. Did they have you seat clean and ready for you. And was your food ready when you sat down. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL no I had something new today


----------



## toby4492

Well guys it's been fun but it's time for me to leave Ohio.

Talk with you soon.


----------



## f250man

Did Ronnie like it. He came out of his shell good boy Ronnie was Tom or the Bossman holding your hand. J/K with you buddy. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea go back to the Cheesey state


----------



## f250man

But Tom you just got here and it was such a long trip.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well bossman was there lol


----------



## Bossman 92

WOW..... It's 715 and I am the first one to post here today! :bluebounc 

Bossman


----------



## Burkartsplow

it is still hot outside and it is 9:05pm.


----------



## f250man

Sure is 9:30 and still 76 outside.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey its hot here


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i was at fireball wasnt to hot


----------



## Bossman 92

Morning everyone, enjoy the weather today it looks like after today we will start to cool off.  
I am off to Erie for another day of fishing! xysport

Bossman


----------



## f250man

Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mroning guys!

Im off to get wood


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Morning guys:waving: Got nothing going on at all. I am going to run to my parents house and dig out my plowblade. That should be a hoot. Then meet up with Slone whenever he calls. Should be a easy going weekend otherwise


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dont over do it tom lol


----------



## Mike S

Whats ging on guys? I used the calcium rig today to put down 65 gallons of round up today! It was over kill but it was funny!


----------



## carl b

well the bug man said to stop here . so whats up people . is anyone ready for winter .


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey your in the hopping place


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;572967 said:


> hey your in the hopping place


Hey Ron,

Sorry to hear about the bug. WTF happened? LOL

I didn't know that doug had the power to kill the damn thing or I would have just sent him a PM and not done the poll.

So what's hoppening ?


----------



## Clapper&Company

ok ohio guys!!

Here is the first Clap weather report of the year ....

.... Drum roll please!!!!


------ I am calling for a early winter this year.. have all your snow stuff ready by Oct 1st


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;572969 said:


> ok ohio guys!!
> 
> Here is the first Clap weather report of the year ....
> 
> .... Drum roll please!!!!
> 
> ------ I am calling for a early winter this year.. have all your snow stuff ready by Oct 1st


Yeah, I'll be ready by monday.

Oh, and early morning boys. Im sure most of you are  right now.


----------



## Mike S

Not me! My wife went out with her hot friends and I had to pick them up from the bar and then take them to breakfast!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Mike S;573008 said:


> Not me! My wife went out with her hot friends and I had to pick them up from the bar and then take them to breakfast!


mike dont you have a baby now rnt you sopposed to be lame. Isnt that what parents do they get lame like tom. Just kidding tom. I think i need a new set of plow lights one stud crackd last year i think. have to look at that I still need new tires yet. Uhh the beauty of this job


----------



## Clapper&Company

morning guys


----------



## Bossman 92

Morning guys, Thank god Ronnies bug is gone! What is everybody getting into today?

Bossman


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey Drew! how was te lake?

Whats wrong with the bug?


----------



## Bossman 92

Lake was rough....then flat....then very HOT! Fishing was good. The bug? :realmad:

:waving: Bossman


----------



## Bossman 92

Mabey if I keep posting here I can get my #'s up! :salute:

Bossman


----------



## Clapper&Company

well thats good.

Yea we all post here


----------



## toby4492

Good morning from Wisconsin :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good Morning tommy


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;573021 said:


> mike dont you have a baby now rnt you sopposed to be lame. Isnt that what parents do they get lame like tom. Just kidding tom. I think i need a new set of plow lights one stud crackd last year i think. have to look at that I still need new tires yet. Uhh the beauty of this job


i have kids & i was going to bed last night to be lame . but my Friend called i went out got home at 3 . so if your a parent no you dont have to be lame


----------



## VBigFord20

Hey guys,

Took a day off from restoring America to get involved with the community. Pulled the balloon for my brothers store in the North Royalton Homedays parade today. It gave me a reason to drive down the street with all my strobes on and not get stopped by the police. 



















The balloon just cleared the power lines. It was fun doing the parade and we had a stand selling pizza and stuff up there all weekend also. Today the float did its job because sales were real good today!

I was also asked if I would like to join CERT (Citizens emergency response team). They said I look like I am well equipped to be of assistance in a disaster. I fond that funny considering I create disasters. haha


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;573349 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Took a day off from restoring America to get involved with the community. Pulled the balloon for my brothers store in the North Royalton Homedays parade today. It gave me a reason to drive down the street with all my strobes on and not get stopped by the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The balloon just cleared the power lines. It was fun doing the parade and we had a stand selling pizza and stuff up there all weekend also. Today the float did its job because sales were real good today!
> 
> I was also asked if I would like to join CERT (Citizens emergency response team). They said I look like I am well equipped to be of assistance in a disaster. I fond that funny considering I create disasters. haha


Nico thats a pretty truck do you still have the chip in it? looks like you had fun


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nice looking truck


----------



## kc2006

Whats up guys? went and picked up the new truck yesterday. if u were on rt 70 or 77 and saw a big green truck on a trailer swaying 4 feet to each side, that was me. lol. the white castle i had for lunch is still killing me.


----------



## carl b

http://news.aol.com/article/brrr-al...d/145938?icid=200100125x1207839383x1200453407

i saw this & had to share


----------



## f250man

I saw that to hope there right this winter.payup


----------



## RhinoL&L

i hope that farmers almanac is right!! i want lots of snow this winter.payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im back online again. I got my new modem and crap all working finally


----------



## VBigFord20

Kevin, the truck still has the programmer, thats not going anyplace.

And the truck is NEVER that clean. It was literally brown when I started. Thats the first time it has been that clean in at least a year. Normally rain is my car wash.

I hope they are right, I want a lot of snow.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;573614 said:


> Im back online again. I got my new modem and crap all working finally


hows it going ? i worked like a dog this week end did a head gasket on my rider


----------



## carl b

I hope you all know that they are all ways right but its such a broad area that they speak of not just ohio so if n.y. gets allot of snow than they were right .


----------



## JD Dave

Ohio, nice state!


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;573629 said:


> Ohio, nice state!


How do you know? Did you ever drive thu it?


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;573636 said:


> How do you know? Did you ever drive thu it?


Went to Bowling Green Ohio lots of times to see NTPA tractor pulls.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys

BG good times


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;573653 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> BG good times


made the 20 minute drive down to BG during my four years at University of Toledo. Lots of bars and a lot more women. Those were the days


----------



## f250man

I was an Ohio State guy myself. Brother went there.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

JD Dave;573638 said:


> Went to Bowling Green Ohio lots of times to see NTPA tractor pulls.





f250man;573893 said:


> I was an Ohio State guy myself. Brother went there.


BG girls huh i only know about 10 or 12 freshman girls there this year last years numbers were more impressive


----------



## stunter2boy79

hello all. another ohioain here


----------



## f250man

Welcome to the site and to the Ohio tread. :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

Burkartsplow;573891 said:


> made the 20 minute drive down to BG during my four years at University of Toledo. Lots of bars and a lot more women. Those were the days


I miss those days too.:crying:


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;574099 said:


> I miss those days too.:crying:


When was that? 1955?


----------



## toby4492

grandview;574103 said:


> When was that? 1955?


He will say it was '69, but you know it wasn't :waving:


----------



## tls22

grandview;574103 said:


> When was that? 1955?


Thats when you started plowing right gv?


----------



## grandview

tls22;574106 said:


> Thats when you started plowing right gv?


Yes,and the following year snow!


----------



## Bossman 92

WOW.....no Clapper! xysport


Bossman


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im here LOL

Was working on the truck


----------



## toby4492

Hey Ron

I did get your PM and am waiting to see if I hear anything.


----------



## VBigFord20

Liar,

I traced your IP to a wireless card at Applebees.


lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

VBigFord20;574200 said:


> Liar,
> 
> I traced your IP to a wireless card at Applebees.
> 
> lol


LOL too Funny


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;574200 said:


> Liar,
> 
> I traced your IP to a wireless card at Applebees.
> 
> lol


ok so he was thinking about working on the truck same diffrence


----------



## f250man

He was working on the truck in the Apple Bees parking lot and got truck side to order. LOL. :waving:


----------



## tls22

Good morning Ohio :waving:...time for me to start cutting some grass!wesport


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tls22;574296 said:


> Good morning Ohio :waving:...time for me to start cutting some grass!wesport


its time for us to stop cutting grass were getting dusty


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;574285 said:


> He was working on the truck in the Apple Bees parking lot and got truck side to order. LOL. :waving:


steve thats truck side to go and the only tools you need for that are a knife and fork the best kind of tools


----------



## Clapper&Company

You guys think your5 funny!

Tim I know the Feeling were cutting today to


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey I will be blowing around the dust today too. A few of mine today have irrigation, so they are still green and growing quite nicely. 

Clap, how far before the truck is done?? Good to hear you got those 2 bolts in on the headers


----------



## Bossman 92

It's raining pretty good here! We really need it. I have been skipping about half my lawns each week. :crying: Looks like a day for paperwork. xysport


Bossman


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, its coming tranny will be in it next week!

Drew, Same here


----------



## kc2006

Skipped 4 places today, got done at 130, now im sitting here waiting for the rain to quit so i can work on the new truck. needed rain but it could of waited 5 or so hours.


----------



## tls22

KGRlandscapeing;574302 said:


> its time for us to stop cutting grass were getting dusty





Clapper&Company;574305 said:


> You guys think your5 funny!
> 
> Tim I know the Feeling were cutting today to


Man we neeed some rain over here clap and KGR......its very dusty...and all im doing is makin track marks in lawns!


----------



## carl b

man whats up u non Ohio people . get off r thread j/k nice to see this is still the place to be . i found a sub if i come up with two two stage blowers . anyone see one please let me know. must be close to summit county or i'll have to send the clap to get it. i'll just tell him theres a $50 scape there. lol j/k ron the spider you sent me was sweet did you keep it ? or leave it at apple bees ?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Your funny Joe The Lawn guy LOL


----------



## carl b

i drink way too little . maybe i missed my calling ??


----------



## carl b

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/mis/815249949.html

i used to get coffee here key word used . should some one call this place ? thats just nasty . i wish i could not ever have gone there. i hope he washed his hands . my wife reads this every day should i be worried?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats just wrong


----------



## toby4492




----------



## tls22

Good morning Ohio :waving: Another day of cutting grass in the dust bowl, rain just to my west. Weatherman says not getting in here today!:crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys!!

It was 58 and rain here all day yesterday

Mostly the same today too


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep rain gear is in the truck and I have a sweatshirt on. Should be a easy day of cutting


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

destination AT or transforce AT for tires


----------



## born2farm

everyone got there trucks and plows ready yet? lol

i think im going to look at some used snow ways for my truck. just hope my truck will last a couple more years.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i decided to go with the destination AT's i think they look like they will cut better and with a 50k warranty dosent seem like to bad of a deal


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

WHO'S READY FOR SOME BUCKEYE FOOTBALL!!!!!!! 
when the football starts the snow ain't far off!


----------



## carl b

whats up people ? the rain is still here . i'm going to take the day off  i have been working to much lately . the snow season is not far . the mower shop i buy from sold two blowers today so it may be a good year


----------



## kc2006

brock, the guy i sub for had me talked into a snow way. They're actually pretty nice looking, but then i called around. OMG 5,000 for a straight blade, they can keep them.


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey guys

Im ready for some football!

Kurt, yea there kinda proude of there stuff lol


----------



## kc2006

shat, they're like 1000 more than the other brands.


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;575194 said:


> brock, the guy i sub for had me talked into a snow way. They're actually pretty nice looking, but then i called around. OMG 5,000 for a straight blade, they can keep them.


YA i know there pretty pricey. im thinking im just going to wait till i can throw a plow on a 3/4 or one ton. hell its kind of hard to get invlolved in plowing when you have to deal with school from 8-3 everyday


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just got in from the lake, bad night we only got 2 

Night all


----------



## f250man

Ron you going to sleep all day?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

hey f250man,
I'm looking to do sub work in northeast ohio when there is no snow in columbus, know of anyone in need of some help?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys! lol

Well I gtot a do some things before we go to the Fair!

Steve bring your Cam!!!!!


Fishing sucked last night, we set 25 bank lines and only caught 2


----------



## f250man

Right know I got my stuff handled but Iwill let you know if I end up needing help or if I here of anyone. Here is are emergency snow list for Ohio. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=44967


----------



## toby4492

Good morning Ron and Steve. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning Tom!

Morning Steve!

Morning MidScaper guy who never told us your name


----------



## f250man

Good morning Tom and Ron. Hows it going guys ?


----------



## toby4492

f250man;575738 said:


> Good morning Tom and Ron. Hows it going guys ?


Doing just fine Steve, and you?

Have a great holiday weekend.


----------



## f250man

I'm doing ok here and you have your self a great holiday to. and have a few   for me.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

my birthday is the 3rd man i am getting old


----------



## kc2006

when they getting you off the bottle kevin? hahaha j/k how old you gunna be?


----------



## tls22

Happy labor day Ohio....Have a  on me!:waving:


----------



## grandview

What a bunch of suckups!What did Ohio ever do for you guy?


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey guys!

Getting ready for the fair LOL

Thinkign about a nap


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;575748 said:


> when they getting you off the bottle kevin? hahaha j/k how old you gunna be?


ill be 19 which bottle r we talking about everybody eles in my family went from one bottle to the other i am just to poor for that


----------



## tls22

grandview;575777 said:


> What a bunch of suckups!What did Ohio ever do for you guy?


They gave me 900 post and now 903....thankyou ohio!:waving:


----------



## toby4492

grandview;575777 said:


> What a bunch of suckups!What did Ohio ever do for you guy?


Many years ago, I lived there so I was grandfathered into the thread


----------



## Clapper&Company

toby4492;575854 said:


> Many years ago, I lived there so I was grandfathered into the thread


LOL what area?


----------



## toby4492

Lived in Akron :waving:


----------



## VBigFord20

Yeah but you left us.... TRAITOR!

I live 5 miles from where I was born at Parma Hospital. I don't ever see my self moving more then 30 miles away from here at the most.


----------



## toby4492

VBigFord20;576072 said:


> Yeah but you left us.... TRAITOR!
> 
> I live 5 miles from where I was born at Parma Hospital. I don't ever see my self moving more then 30 miles away from here at the most.


Traitor, what hell LOL

Originally from WI and my parents moved to OH for my father's job when I was a kid. We were there for about a year before his job was transferred back to WI.


----------



## carl b

toby4492;576076 said:


> Traitor, what hell LOL
> 
> Originally from WI and my parents moved to OH for my father's job when I was a kid. We were there for about a year before his job was transferred back to WI.


excesses excesses ,
lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, 


and yet he never comes to see us


----------



## tls22

Good morning clap and ohio:waving:....i sit here on my comp with a coffee and when im done i will throw a dip in. Perhaps play some xbox live, wat you doing?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just chilling, 

Just woke up to tel you the truth


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;576090 said:


> Just chilling,
> 
> Just woke up to tel you the truth


Chillin and waiting for Applebee's to open you meant to say


----------



## carl b

my big task of the day is get my bike off the wagon .i'm sitting here trying to down a beer so my head wont hurt .


----------



## tls22

Yeah i have a god awful hangover right now!


----------



## toby4492

tls22;576094 said:


> Yeah i have a god awful hangover right now!


*WHAT.................................HEY TIM*


----------



## carl b

keep your chains tied . 3 peeople i know have been riped off in the last week two at night one well he was working . if we dont lock it there will be no end to this


----------



## Clapper&Company

I got pics from the tractor pulls to post today!


----------



## tls22

toby4492;576096 said:


> *WHAT.................................HEY TIM*


Thats just way to much red toby...way to much!


----------



## carl b

toby4492;576096 said:


> *WHAT.................................HEY TIM*


you act like you arnt . he just finished puking


----------



## carl b

Clapper&Company;576099 said:


> I got pics from the tractor pulls to post today!


you have to give me more time if you have more tickets . i have to find a sitter for my kids . and get out of weddings . if you called me two days ago i could have played sick & went with you . where is the next one ?


----------



## Clapper&Company

theres one tonight up north,

Theres a alsome one coming up, let me get the info real nfast and i'll post it


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;576106 said:


> let me get the info real nfast and i'll post it


The Clap post fast................................................like that's gonna happen


----------



## Clapper&Company

Carl,

I'm going to have to get back on all the details.

There is a pull down by cloumbus Step 13th, its the grand finales. 

You have to be invited to pull there, its only whe top winners from all over the state, there is no full pulls, its all floating finish lines. 

its a good time from what I hear


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

where around Columbus is this tractor pull?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

So has anyone heard what the farmers almanac has predicted for winter in Ohio for 08'/09'?


----------



## clark lawn

hey clap there is a pull next sat. in mercer, pa. i got a shirt last night and there were some $2.00 off coupons with it.


----------



## kc2006

almanac is predicting colder and snowier than average for great lakes regions.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Clark, You going ? lol

Kurt, sounds good for us too right?


----------



## kc2006

yea i think they consider us great lakes region. 

Clap, where should i get the hide away stuff? Should I just buy a kit? I was looking on a couple sites and its looking like 200 for a kit. Should I go 60 or 90? I gotta see how much a 6 head system is, i'd really like to go with 6, but if its too much i'll just go 4.


----------



## VBigFord20

kc2006;576193 said:


> yea i think they consider us great lakes region.


What was your clue? The huge lake 18 miles from my house?


----------



## kc2006

What lake are we speaking of??? Lol

I meant all of ohio. I dunno why clap asked if we we were included.


----------



## f250man

Kurt you still interested in the plow?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;576205 said:


> What was your clue? The huge lake 18 miles from my house?


thats a lake i thought it was some dudes septic tank


----------



## VBigFord20

No that's the flaming Cuyahoga river your thinking of.


----------



## Clapper&Company

kc2006;576193 said:


> yea i think they consider us great lakes region.
> 
> Clap, where should i get the hide away stuff? Should I just buy a kit? I was looking on a couple sites and its looking like 200 for a kit. Should I go 60 or 90? I gotta see how much a 6 head system is, i'd really like to go with 6, but if its too much i'll just go 4.


were talk about it, were see what we can come up with



kc2006;576207 said:


> What lake are we speaking of??? Lol
> 
> I meant all of ohio. I dunno why clap asked if we we were included.


the way you said it it sound like the lake as in the snow belt


----------



## carl b

well wheres the pull ?


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey you called me lol


----------



## Chevy03dump

Ron, thanks for the invite. Sorry I couldn't make it. I was up at Nelson Ledges all day Sat & Sun.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Anytime Gary!, Well if I didnt call you at the last min maybe you could of


----------



## Chevy03dump

Maybe. I didn't get home till 5:30. Maybe if I had planned ahead, I could have gone straight there. I used to go to the pulls at Randolph every year. Even took one of my tractors down. Had fun, but a waste of time. Tractors set up to work just arn't competative. Mine weighed 10,000 as I recall, but only had 65hp. Farm stock tractors in the 10,000 class are pushing 110+ hp. Had fun though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

cool,



Man there has to be something to do tonight lol!!!
- maybe applebees


----------



## Chevy03dump

Figured you had already been there. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL no.

But i am hungry, and need something to do


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Heard through the grapevine that this winter is supposed to be bad, or good I guess!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;576316 said:


> LOL no.
> 
> But i am hungry, and need something to do


Applebee's should be open......


----------



## Clapper&Company

they are till 12a on sundays 

I ate some pasta and just going to sit here


----------



## carl b

well i 'm going to sit at my house all day today . i'm getting to like doing this .  whats everyone doing ?


----------



## VBigFord20

We are having a BBQ in a few hours. I just finished setting up and moving all my equipment to one side of the yard in a attempt to keep all the little ones away from it.

Starting to think it might be time to look for a warehouse.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

hey clap,
where is that tractor pull by columbus you speak of??


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think im going to sit here as well ! 

Mid-Ohio i will be posting the info soon, i havent yet got it all


----------



## kc2006

Im headed to the fair around 5. hope to score a deal on equipment. took the new truck for a drive, so much more power than the old one.


----------



## Clapper&Company

How do u plan on finding a deal?


----------



## f250man

Hey Kurt do you still want this plow or I'm I keeping it another year?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;576658 said:


> Hey Kurt do you still want this plow or I'm I keeping it another year?


steve you still asking 1400 for it


----------



## kc2006

Sorry i didnt answer u steve, i forgot. I guess ur runnin yellow again  i got a 7.5 really cheap in town. Clap, last day of the fair i score demos sometimes. got a demo ultravac for 1650 last year. wasnt used either.


----------



## f250man

Kevin , I'll take $1200 cash in hand for it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'm running yellow again this year!

Fishers & Myers !


----------



## WALKERS

What fair are you talking about felas?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh,

Kurt,
Alan 
Myself 
were at candfield this week end


----------



## WALKERS

Tractor pulls or the equipment show?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tractor Pulls



You going to the GEI in KY?


----------



## WALKERS

Of course I am every year. Let me know who all is going maybe we can get a deal on some rooms.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea,

I want to go!

I dont really want to drive my Pig down there!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I saw the same pulls, just at the Geauga county fair last night. That was fun as hell. We got pit passes instead of just general admission. So much more worth it for the 2 extra bucks. Got a price on a nice 18 foot enclosed too. May pick that up sometime soon


----------



## Clapper&Company

cool tom,

Tim & I will have pics and Vids up soon


----------



## tls22

Clapper&Company;576811 said:


> cool tom,
> 
> Tim & I will have pics and Vids up soon


Yeah if he stops sending them to bullethead


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL bullhead

bullethead

Its omost the same


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;576793 said:


> Tractor Pulls
> 
> You going to the GEI in KY?





WALKERS;576795 said:


> Of course I am every year. Let me know who all is going maybe we can get a deal on some rooms.


I staying at the bestwestern dixie in but we got the last room they had opps. right on the dixie highway ill have a car so a couple miles aint no big deal. and i got a girl there i havent seen in awhile so i am staying some what close to her


----------



## kc2006

I might stay at my sisters place then its like 3 hours from there. unless i get some other people to go with.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'll go kurt


Posted pics from the pulls


----------



## kc2006

Clap clap, call me tomorrow to chat about the hide aways, i'm going to get the plow tomorrow and then going to an equipment auction, hoping to get a dump insert, I HOPE!

Question for ya'll, may be dumb but i'm dumb. Is there any issues with plowing with a truck with air bags??? I know last year, I locked up the brakes on ice in a lot and slid into a snow pile at about 20mph, and if that happens again it worries me that the bags will go. Help? That was funny last year, my girlfriend was with me sleeping and i hit it and she was on the dashboard after that lol.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

steve if i had a truck for that plow id find 1200 bucks but i got neither at the momment. And hey you jokers better get yourselfs a room or ull all be sleepin in a truck or toms Ugo


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt,


Dont Quote me but:
You have to be going 19mph
3 Sensor have to go off,

If it goses off you needed it.

You never want to unplug them, o they can go off


----------



## Clapper&Company

Toms ugo lol

thats funny!


----------



## clark lawn

Kurt my dodge had air bags and i never had a problem,like Clap said you have to be going over a min. MPH and trip more than one.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Clark, I posted the pull pics on here!


----------



## clark lawn

I got that aaerator from the fair today for $1300, then got to watch the concert from backstage i wass about 25 feet from the band.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sweet deal


----------



## kc2006

alan, you say that was a 3pt aerator? You using the big rig to aerate this year? 

I'm sending flyers tomorrow with invoices for customers, gave prices for aerating, aerating plus overseeding, then an app of weed killer then aerate and overseed. I'd like to do some advertising for aerating and seeding this year, now that tee time is gone, i think theres a chance to get a good amount of it. Last year I only had a couple full days of aerating and made good money with it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I should do that this year


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

the weather never works out for that its either so hard it takes a ton of weight to get it to sink. or Its so we u leave mud all over the place.


----------



## VBigFord20

Anyone start flyering for plowing yet? I think I am going to offer a little "neighborhood special" this year but I think its still to early for that stuff.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;577267 said:


> Anyone start flyering for plowing yet? I think I am going to offer a little "neighborhood special" this year but I think its still to early for that stuff.


i know i need to but i am afraid people will just toss it it aint gonna snow


----------



## carl b

get your plows on low 70 s by the end of the week . 
i never did flyers do you wont drives ? go for small parking lots they pay the same but you push more . just my 2 cents 


clap you should pre treat every thing it could ice up in a few months . lol sorry just had to say it . 


my plows ready sitting where it will be hopefully all winter anyone wont to bid on my drive way . i think i may have a job at summit xysport i found a sub too . wesport i just hope it works out & he can buy it next year .


----------



## VBigFord20

I have 5 or 6 small to medium lots now. I just figgured a few drives right in the neighborhood wont be so bad since I pass them anyways.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea, Im not a fan of drives lol


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;577627 said:


> yea, Im not a fan of drives lol


Just likes the ones leading into Applebee's


----------



## Clapper&Company

HAHA Tom 

I did eat at applebees today... All You Can Eat Shimp


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ever thought of opening up one clap? Invest in their stock or something? lol The one around here is always too busy so I hardly go there.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea someday I might buy Stocks LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Do you mow/plow the place?


----------



## Clapper&Company

How many of you guys get Snow Business Magazine?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Elwer Lawn Care;578078 said:


> Do you mow/plow the place?


I been trying to get the account lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

is it free?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I dont know 

Its produce by SIMA


----------



## tls22

Hello Ohio:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hello Tim!


----------



## tls22

Clapper&Company;578098 said:


> Hello Tim!


Hey clap.....keep this in the back of ur minds ohio.....if u get a big blizzard...there is help coming from jersey.....:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tim I know lol,


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tls22;578104 said:


> Hey clap.....keep this in the back of ur minds ohio.....if u get a big blizzard...there is help coming from jersey.....:waving:


tim i thought youd just sit there and laugh at us thats what i do for you jersey guys but you never get snow


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol kevin ur cold


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;578133 said:


> lol kevin ur cold


its the last half hour of my birthday i am allowed to joke around with my friends


----------



## Clapper&Company

happy birth day


----------



## toby4492

KGRlandscapeing;578139 said:


> its the last half hour of my birthday i am allowed to joke around with my friends


Happy Birthday Kevin


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

thanks guys I am excited for the The GIE- EXPO i am not sure why


----------



## Clapper&Company

I am too

Dose anyone have info on it yet?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;578271 said:


> I am too
> 
> Dose anyone have info on it yet?


what kind of info would you like


----------



## kc2006

Its in october and we're going. what more u need to know?


----------



## Clapper&Company

ok its in OCT got you!

Kurt, im in with you if your going


----------



## clark lawn

im in to we will need to get a room


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i just got my trade show pass and map in the mail today


----------



## carl b

what, where why ?? theres a trade show ??


----------



## Clapper&Company

Lets get something going on this


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WWW.GIE-EXPO.COM


----------



## VBigFord20

Looks like Boss is not going to be there, weird.

I'm thinking about going. Why not, its a business write off anyways and it gives me a chance to play with new "toys".

If I decide to do this anyone from this way want to carpool?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;578467 said:


> Looks like Boss is not going to be there, weird.


When a product nearly sells it self from word of mouth and what not. If you didnt have some new product or service to offer would you spend all that cash to be there. Like snowway they have the new line the mega blade they gotta get them moving and it has to be seen.


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;578469 said:


> When a product nearly sells it self from word of mouth and what not. If you didnt have some new product or service to offer would you spend all that cash to be there. Like snowway they have the new line the mega blade they gotta get them moving and it has to be seen.


It does not matter. The point of business is to see and be scene. To go out and get personal with the people buying your products. To talk to them to see what they like and dislike. They give you feedback and sleep better at night thinking that you care about them. Weather or not you do, you still need to get out there and go to trade shows.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;578475 said:


> It does not matter. The point of business is to see and be scene. To go out and get personal with the people buying your products. To talk to them to see what they like and dislike. They give you feedback and sleep better at night thinking that you care about them. Weather or not you do, you still need to get out there and go to trade shows.


Point taken But when the cost of being friendly and the return dont show good numbers, In an economy like this thats where you trim the fat


----------



## kc2006

Advertise when u least need it. or ull end up like meyers. lol jk. any marketing geniouses ive read about says that.


----------



## carl b

kc2006;578483 said:


> Advertise when u least need it. or ull end up like meyers. lol jk. any marketing geniouses ive read about says that.


dont lesson to him hes just a plow jockey lol j/k... thats true if you dont put a candy bar by the check out i wont buy it


----------



## kc2006

The one guy used gm as an example, they were the biggest in the world, so they quit advertising and stopped listening cus theyre the biggest so they must be right. next thing u know toyotas on top. perfect example.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

My tthought is(if it even matters) that when your at a trade show like this, if your looking to buy something soon, you would compare them all at one place. Not too many places that you can go check out a SnoWay plow and compare it to a western or boss right next to it to see what each has to offer. Same for if you were looking for a truck, you are not going to have a brand new ford, dodge, chevy, and toyota all on one lot.


----------



## WALKERS

You guys keep me in the loop on this GiE EXPO I am going. I just want to know when you guys are going so we can meet up. I plan on going down Fri morning and leaving Sat afternoon.


----------



## clark lawn

hey clap i saw today that there are some pulls on october 4 in beloit


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WALKERS;578596 said:


> You guys keep me in the loop on this GiE EXPO I am going. I just want to know when you guys are going so we can meet up. I plan on going down Fri morning and leaving Sat afternoon.


i am leaving early thursday morning driving there comeing home saturday night


----------



## Clapper&Company

clark lawn;578677 said:


> hey clap i saw today that there are some pulls on october 4 in beloit


Sweet, want to go?

Lets start planing the Expo trip!!!

Also any one going to the FSR in Cloumbus?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I can already tell you that I will be too busy to go. One of these years I might make it down that way for that expo thingy. They just have it right about the wrong time of year, fall clean up season.


----------



## tls22

KGRlandscapeing;578131 said:


> tim i thought youd just sit there and laugh at us thats what i do for you jersey guys but you never get snow


I did not even think that u realize i was not from ohio......... :waving: And from now on KCR i wish dry slot on you!

Hello Ohio time to cut some grass...bye bye


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning Ohio


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tls22;578848 said:


> I did not even think that u realize i was not from ohio......... :waving: And from now on KCR i wish dry slot on you!
> 
> Hello Ohio time to cut some grass...bye bye


haha i live in lake effect area i am bound to get something and hey it can be dry all it wants i just need to get all my contract money in befor people realize it


----------



## WALKERS

Where can I get a vibrator kit for my tailgate spreader at felas?


----------



## f250man

Hey guys whats every buddy doing tomorrow? I'm heading down to Claps for the day we all should do lunch or some dinner. let us know.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I agree Steve we should


----------



## dmontgomery

Hey all.... I am picking up 5 tons of salt on Monday........$120 a ton.......up from $80 last year..... there are serious concerns about supply this year.....

Have a great weekend

Derek


----------



## born2farm

hey clap ill be at FSR on the 16th.


----------



## Clapper&Company

sweet YGH !!1


----------



## VBigFord20

Morning Ohio, nice rainy day.

Good thing I have a warehouse floor to work on.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

my sister is sitting in the rain in line to get in to the WGAR country jam. pretty foolish if you ask me


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys!


----------



## toby4492

Hey Ron :waving:

I got your text yesterday and yes I will be at the GIE show in October.


----------



## Clapper&Company

OK Tom,

I was applebees Eatting LOL


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;579416 said:


> OK Tom,
> 
> I was applebees Eatting LOL


I have noticed that Applebees stock is going up LOL. Keep up the good work


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL not if the manger keeps buying like last night


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good afternoon ladies:waving: Got a little much needed rain last night and this morning. Was glad to see it. Did a little welding on my exhaust system on the truck. Sounds much better and is solid now. Have a good rest of the day yall


----------



## kc2006

lmao, whys OSU gettings spanked by the worst team in the league??? lol


----------



## carl b

i met ron & steve tonight. there was a sight i could have lived my whole life not seeing j/k 
well i'm home now just going to hang with my boys for the night . if you ever get the opportunity to meet them dont wast your time lol it was fun they got to meet my girl too . i cant wait to see what they say about me so i'll check back monday


----------



## Clapper&Company

crb 2500;579771 said:


> i met ron & steve tonight. there was a sight i could have lived my whole life not seeing j/k
> well i'm home now just going to hang with my boys for the night . if you ever get the opportunity to meet them dont wast your time lol it was fun they got to meet my girl too . i cant wait to see what they say about me so i'll check back monday


LOL!

Carl, I really dont have much to say about you lol, Your a pretty cool dude, and funny to boot


----------



## f250man

Yea Carl your alright. I guess. LOL


----------



## WALKERS

CLAP AND STEVE
I was talking to Clap yesterday we need to get the band wagon rolling on this EXPO. Those who are going need to Pre-register and save $40 bucks now. Plus those who are staying over night need to fid out how many to get rooms as well. Crack the whip on these guys LOL. We all need to be there it will be a blast. :salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company

I agree letsw get rolling


----------



## f250man

Yes Sargent Walker lets get this rollin. :waving:


----------



## Mike S

Whats up guys? Have not been on hear in a week or so. Not much new with me other than the motor in the skid steer went and oh ya had a goose neck trailer with about 10,000 pounds on it fall on top of me. I am ready for snow! Who has found the lowest price on bags of salt? Ron endless favorites at apple bees is awsome!


----------



## Mike S

Oh ya this is funny my wife wants me to get her a snoway for the front of the explorer! I told her we will get rid of the exploder and get a bigger suv or crew cab truck and put a real blade on it but she said no and wants to keep the tiny ford! So I guess I will go check out the pricing on the rubber made snow plow just to make her happy!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Applebees endless are the bumb! 

Thats nice of you keep her happy lol..


----------



## f250man

Hey guys here is a link for a plow bid for anyone in the Cleveland area. http://cleveland.craigslist.org/trd/833024405.html Steve :waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;581074 said:


> Hey guys here is a link for a plow bid for anyone in the Cleveland area. http://cleveland.craigslist.org/trd/833024405.html Steve :waving:


Hey steve,
I sent them an email, thanks. that place is about 5 minutes from my house. It would be a nice little one to pick up.


----------



## Young Pup

What's up guys? Not much here, just fighting the first cold of the year.

MIke did Shawn give you those prices from Lesco?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys whats up


----------



## f250man

No problem Burk . I hope you get it. I always here to help out any way I can.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Ron, what's up. When do you want to get together?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Not much Gary,

The next rain day, or when ever whats good for u


----------



## Chevy03dump

Rain day is good for me.


----------



## Clapper&Company

sounds like a plan


----------



## carl b

tomorrow is a rain day . fyi rain coming tomorrow :realmad::realmad: i have things to do :angry: anyways ya i think you all are cool to . will have to met up anther time soon. well i have to go i need sleep . its monday and i feel like its weds


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep its rainy today lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

Woke up last night to rain flying in my window hitting me in the face.
Heading to wooster today to pick up some firewood. Good deals for wood down south. alot better then up here. about $150 cheaper for a cord.


----------



## StoneDevil

Burk stop at the frito plant for me,


----------



## Burkartsplow

StoneDevil;581371 said:


> Burk stop at the frito plant for me,


The frito plant
is that where is it
i used to plow one of there distributors for a few years, dropped it. too far from my place now with gas prices.


----------



## StoneDevil

when i worked for AWS remediation we did a job a a manufactoring plant that was next to a frito plant or shippng dock damned if i can remember the name


----------



## fordmstng66

Saw these on Cleveland Craigslist, not sure if they are a good deal or not. Figured i would let everyone know.

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pts/833852507.html
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pts/833784270.html


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

Sorry I have not been on in a while. How is everyone? Well time is coming to get my bids for the winter. I am in Akron so if you guys have any leads let me know. Close to Montrose, Copley, Fairlawn area is best... Thanks..


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys!

Whats going on, got a lead on a lagre Parking Complx.
About 7-8 Ac. Im thinking about 6 hors with the Dump.
Also through about putting a Skid there, and Ideas?


----------



## kc2006

Clap, that applebees just tore me a new one lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;581545 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Whats going on, got a lead on a lagre Parking Complx.
> About 7-8 Ac. Im thinking about 6 hors with the Dump.
> Also through about putting a Skid there, and Ideas?


ya a nice wheel loader


----------



## clark lawn

kc2006;581548 said:


> Clap, that applebees just tore me a new one lol


what did you do?


----------



## Burkartsplow

hey ron, put that loader you got there with a box. sit in that thing all day....:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt, it was good, 

Tobad them Stuck up Polan ppl didnt call us back 

Theres alot of cars that will be there all the time, so got to watch what we use


----------



## carl b

kc2006;581548 said:


> Clap, that applebees just tore me a new one lol


it gave me hart burn . but i know it thats why i only ate half


----------



## kc2006

Alan, a bunch of us went to applebees in kent today. then clap made me his bia for the afternoon and had me drive him all around.


----------



## Mike S

Pretty soon this is going to be the apple bees forum! *Endless Favorites Forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*!*:waving:*


----------



## Clapper&Company

just about...


Tells us about your trip the other day


----------



## Mike S

Clap do you still want the dump insert?


----------



## Mike S

Just saw your vid clap. I thought it was funny. Im going to come up and drink with you guys and see what adventure we get in to. I bet Kurt will not want to go to applebees!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea we have a good time when were out lol

I want it, just got to get down there, soon with in the next few weeks, ned it for fall lol


----------



## WALKERS

Well I am all registered for the EXPO see you guys there I hope.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I got a few calls in trying to get some tickets and holtell rooms


----------



## clark lawn

Clapper&Company;581566 said:


> Kurt, it was good,
> 
> Tobad them Stuck up Polan ppl didnt call us back
> 
> Theres alot of cars that will be there all the time, so got to watch what we use


Clap i was in an EMA drill all day long i didnt have my phone with me.it was a simulation of a terrorist blowing up our local water treatment plant, had 3 fire depts,local police, county swat team(bad a$$es), hazmat, and the FBI


----------



## Clapper&Company

got to love EMA stuff


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey Alan, I went thru your area on Sunday. Was going over to Wapum, PA to get my buddie's car that blew up at Beaverun racetrack. Looks like a nice area. 

Whats everyone got going for today?? More mowing for me here. Colder than shyt out here now.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Ya i went to the dr's this morning i was blowing steam when i got out of the truck could of only been like 50


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mid day brake
That cold got to me this mornign Im 1/2 sick now lol


----------



## clark lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;582024 said:


> Hey Alan, I went thru your area on Sunday. Was going over to Wapum, PA to get my buddie's car that blew up at Beaverun racetrack. Looks like a nice area.
> 
> Whats everyone got going for today?? More mowing for me here. Colder than shyt out here now.


i was just down im wapum about 2 weeks ago i friend of mine lost his 4 wheeler in the river that runs through there. we spent a few hours in the water but never found it. 2007 grizzly.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clark lawn;582098 said:


> i was just down im wapum about 2 weeks ago i friend of mine lost his 4 wheeler in the river that runs through there. we spent a few hours in the water but never found it. 2007 grizzly.


noway that stinks some fishys got a new ride now


----------



## kc2006

That kinda sucked today. actually had to work today.


----------



## Clapper&Company

It was cold this morning!

How do you loss a bike in the water?


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;582210 said:


> It was cold this morning!


It won't be long Ron, it won't be long :waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;582210 said:


> It was cold this morning!
> 
> How do you loss a bike in the water?


you get off and it sinks


----------



## clark lawn

we were riding out to an island that weve rode to many times and the current cought one of the bikes and pulled it out into the deep part and it sunk. water went from 3-4 inches deep to 10-15 feet right now just a big drop off.


----------



## VBigFord20

It was cold, but I got hot fast. Had to get material this morning and decided I did not want to dump the sand right into my truck since I would just need to put it in buckets anyways, so I shoved 1000lbs of sand in buckets at the brickyard this morning.

Then I had them load 100 block on the trailer and they put it so far forward I ended up having to reload it by hand to balance the load. Yeah, that makes you warm real fast.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;582244 said:


> It was cold, but I got hot fast. Had to get material this morning and decided I did not want to dump the sand right into my truck since I would just need to put it in buckets anyways, so I shoved 1000lbs of sand in buckets at the brickyard this morning.
> 
> Then I had them load 100 block on the trailer and they put it so far forward I ended up having to reload it by hand to balance the load. Yeah, that makes you warm real fast.


you would think people who load those things all day long would know where they go


----------



## Clapper&Company

you would think


----------



## carl b

whats up gents ? I worked in the rain on mon unlike most of you rich people gary, kurt & ron not to say any names tho . lol man i feel like the poor man on campus . wholly crap have any of you seen them eat. wesport i'm like half of there size ( i 'm only 165 ) . well i think your all aright . we should plan to get together more . maybe like a few days before tho . it seems like every one has a 4 wheeler we need to all go out for a ride !


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys in for lunch wanted to check in.

Yea I dont work in the rain inless I have too. I would all of June/July in the rain thats enought for the year lol.

See you all tonigh


----------



## Chevy03dump

It was good to see you again Carl. It's nice to take a day off, it's even nicer if you can take the winter off. lol


----------



## kc2006

See me eat??? I ate have a freakin hamburger and i was about to puke cuz i was so full!

We do need to go 4 wheeling. Then everyone can see my big slow automatic kfx hehehe


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys!

Just got back in. for a wile

Going out about 4:30 to cut 4 trees down for a lady.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Kurt, you recover from that burger yet? lol


----------



## kc2006

Yea im getting there. lol that thing killed me.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I will mow and work in the rain in the june, july and auhust but once fall starts up I will push things a day ahead if I think it is going to rain. Im lazy like clapper.....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Damn,
How do you guys get any work done when you're on here all day talking to your boyfriends?


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;582754 said:


> Damn,
> How do you guys get any work done when you're on here all day talking to your boyfriends?


Hey they are working, getting their strength back in their fingers for this up coming winter on the keyboard. Got to get their keystrokes in order before then you know.

What's going on guys? Got everything done today so all I have to do on Friday is watch it rain outside and sleep and finally go pick up my riding mower which they have had since May 1st. lol


----------



## tls22

So who do u guys have in the osu vs usc game? Lol:waving:


----------



## Young Pup

tls22;582875 said:


> So who do u guys have in the osu vs usc game? Lol:waving:


You mean we have a game this weekend?


----------



## tls22

Young Pup;582881 said:


> You mean we have a game this weekend?


Nevermine i was wrong...its miami of ohio vs temple!


----------



## VBigFord20

tls22;582875 said:


> So who do u guys have in the osu vs usc game? Lol:waving:


I am a OSU fan, and I hate to say this, but USC is going to tear our boys apart. OSU needs to quit this play just hard enough to win crap and really step it up this season.

As for the 4 wheeling idea, I'm in! Where and when we going?

Or is this going to turn out like last seasons potential lunch that never happened.


----------



## Young Pup

tls22;582886 said:


> Nevermine i was wrong...its miami of ohio vs temple!


In that case I will take Miami.


----------



## Young Pup

VBigFord20;582887 said:


> I am a OSU fan, and I hate to say this, but USC is going to tear our boys apart. OSU needs to quit this play just hard enough to win crap and really step it up this season.


I have a feeling this game is going to make me sick again. Beanie is doubtful for the game they said on the news earlier. Just great. Should be an interesting game though. I hope they put it out though.


----------



## clark lawn

were is everyone? 12 hours and no new posts. rained out today.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Young Pup;582826 said:


> Hey they are working, getting their strength back in their fingers for this up coming winter on the keyboard. Got to get their keystrokes in order before then you know.
> 
> What's going on guys? Got everything done today so all I have to do on Friday is watch it rain outside and sleep and finally go pick up my riding mower which they have had since May 1st. lol


Same here, Got everything done so I could sleep in and watch the rain, but I am set to an internal clock so I wake up no later then seven. I guess you call that sleeping in. Just got a call from one of my clients that lives down in AK rowdy who has a house for sale up here. Says his realtor is having a showing on sunday and he needs some some work done at his house before then. He always calls me a day or two before and I have to go over there for a couple of hours to do something. She tells him it needs done and he calls me. Well at least he is a fellow landscape owner and pays well and quick. 
Who is ready for a buckeye win this weekend. I hope Wells plays, but even more I hope the O Line Shows up. You put a decent back behind that and you should have success. The defense is solid like USC, so I am hoping for a close hard fault game. No double digit blowout like predicted. Go BUCKS.....


----------



## Mike S

I dont want to even think about the game! I am still calming down from last weekend. Hope for the best but they got me worried.

*I GOT SALT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
300 tons at $70 a ton delivered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
IM BROKE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Mike is that a new blizzard on 3500?


----------



## VBigFord20

Today sucked.

I got rear ended by some dumb black kid (about 20) with no license or insurance. I was stopped, he hit me at about 30mph.

My vans doors are bent and won't open, me head hurts, and our insurance is going to have to cover it since there is basically no way to get squat out of him.

At least they arrested him..... damn stupid ass people ruining my day.


----------



## Bossman 92

Sorry to hear that man. Bad part is he will be out by the end of the day. 

Hopefully your weekend gets better.

Bossman


----------



## Burkartsplow

VBigFord20;583308 said:


> Today sucked.
> 
> I got rear ended by some dumb black kid (about 20) with no license or insurance. I was stopped, he hit me at about 30mph.
> 
> My vans doors are bent and won't open, me head hurts, and our insurance is going to have to cover it since there is basically no way to get squat out of him.
> 
> At least they arrested him..... damn stupid ass people ruining my day.


That sucks. Sorry to hear about your bad day.


----------



## Burkartsplow

*2 yd salt dog*

Found a one year old 2 yd poly salt dog spreader for $2200 here in cleveland. Going to take a look at it tomorrow. I will take cash and let it do the talking. Maybe have some picks of it in the truck if i get it.wish me luck.:waving:


----------



## VBigFord20

Photo does not show how bad it is. The doors are wedged shut but my bodyshop got them open to survey the damage. The floor is rippled, one door is totally shot, the other one can be fixed, hinges are both bent though. Bumper is obviously shot as well as all the trim pieces.

And being that the only thing dodge on this truck is the emblem and the rest if Benz, and the parts need to come from Frankfurt.... its going to be about $5k to fix.

Tonight is going to be a cold beer night.


----------



## toby4492

VBigFord20;583362 said:


> Photo does not show how bad it is. The doors are wedged shut but my bodyshop got them open to survey the damage. The floor is rippled, one door is totally shot, the other one can be fixed, hinges are both bent though. Bumper is obviously shot as well as all the trim pieces.
> 
> And being that the only thing dodge on this truck is the emblem and the rest if Benz, and the parts need to come from Frankfurt.... its going to be about $5k to fix.
> 
> Tonight is going to be a cold beer night.


That sucks. I'll start you out with the first cold one


----------



## f250man

Hey Guys going to the Browns -Steelers game sunday it is going to be a rough one monday but well worth it. So what is everyone doing this weekend?

GO Steelers.


----------



## clark lawn

i just got 2 pavilion seats for the toby kieth show at blossom tommarrow


----------



## Clapper&Company

whats up guys?

cut a few tress down the other day.

nothing else happing


----------



## carl b

to anyone looking for a dump insert. it comes with a truck but you can sell it . 
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/831141958.html
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/807946430.html


----------



## kc2006

I talked to the guy with the ford about a month ago, said he was hurting for money bad, so i said i got 900 cash in hand, he was all ready to sell, then he said he wanted to wait becuase someone wanted the whole truck. Clap was talkin to him too and he jerked him around too.

I'm just buying a new one. I cant find one for under 1200-1500 and they're still beat up, i can just go get a new one for 2400 and be done with it.


----------



## VBigFord20

Another rain day....

Worked up some bids and then headed to the tribe game. After 2 hours of rain delay I said F it and headed home and worked on the trucks. Just waiting for Murry's to call back with my turned rotors.


----------



## tls22

So what u guys watching on TV tonight? Foxnew report?


----------



## carl b

its a nother bad day here didnt get anything done . but i get a new toy ..


----------



## carl b

i just by the pic you can see what i'm doing tonight the whisky gose bad by 2 am so i must drink now .


----------



## VBigFord20

Id say you should clean your desk, but mine looks just as bad if not worse.

A cluttered desk is the sign of a brilliant mind is what I tell people.


----------



## carl b

VBigFord20;584134 said:


> Id say you should clean your desk, but mine looks just as bad if not worse.
> 
> A cluttered desk is the sign of a brilliant mind is what I tell people.


i just cleaned it last week you should see the rest of my office . i tell people i'm busy no one else will do it so i can find things .now i can find anything i need . but i may have to use the mind thing .


----------



## VBigFord20

The way I see it, why put stuff away when I am going to just need it in a hour anyways.

The only thing I did that is smart and makes it simpler was buying one of those 4 level tray things for my desk and starting to put jobs into manila envelopes. Jobs that are open are on top. Closed, but waiting for payment in the middle, and paid on the bottom. It is much simpler then my old method of digging through a foot thick pile of paper to find a invoice and the corresponding time sheets and receipts for materials. 

Someday I will have a secretary (hopefully a cute one) to do this for me!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea that guy jerked me around too!

What every one doing


----------



## Clapper&Company

I just made a new Social Group for us ohio guys


----------



## tls22

Clapper&Company;584390 said:


> I just made a new Social Group for us ohio guys


Hi clap...enjoy ur sunday!:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey Tim you too


----------



## Mike S

Burk, I do not have the plow on yet but I am working on plow stuff today and might finish puting the blade on the truck. You should get that salt dogg if it is nice! I love mine. Sounds like you are ready for snow and have all of your contracts but what is your game plan on salt?


----------



## Mike S

:waving:Hi Ron!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hi

mike!!!!


----------



## carl b

whats everyone doing for the game ?? i'm going to my fav place my living room . we all know claps going to apple bees lol j/k .


----------



## VBigFord20

Headed to my uncles. He has a 102" projector in his basement.

I wish I made money like he does...


----------



## carl b

VBigFord20;584681 said:


> Headed to my uncles. He has a 102" projector in his basement.
> 
> I wish I made money like he does...


yes the rich uncle we all have them . got to love them .


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey guys just got in from tree work with the township and county.

I know a few other ohio guys were busy too


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well got a much needed nap but its time to get back out there and work on clean ups.

This is omost like plowing lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Any one that needs help with clean ups let me know, we got the chipper and stuff ready


----------



## tls22

Clapper&Company;584947 said:


> Any one that needs help with clean ups let me know, we got the chipper and stuff ready


I hope all of you guys are safe.......those winds look nasty!


----------



## camconcrete

heck yes they were bad. Down here in Fayette Co. just about the whole county was out of power last night and my mom and dads place still doesn't have any power tonight. DPand L said it may be a few days before power is back on for everyone. Poles broke and trees are down all around


----------



## f250man

Same up here some people still don't have power and they say Friday it will be all restored. We had wind gusts clocked up to 78 miles an hour they say that is hurricane strength winds.


----------



## Clapper&Company

we were done for the day with the tree clean ups what a day


----------



## VBigFord20

Man it was weird today. Everyplace I went was a mess and trees and power lines were all over. Spent part of the day doing damage control for friends and family. Had to go up on the 2nt story of my grandpas place to fix the eves that had the aluminum blow off, that was fun. Tomorrow we will tackle my cousins roof, need to get our safety gear in order before we climb 3 stories and work on a 12/12 pitch farmhouse.


----------



## f250man

Yea I got 6 calls about roofs and siding that has to be fixed or replaced from this storm. I got a busy day and evening today. But got to pay the bills some how. So Clap you got it all cleaned up? You didn't call yesturday didn't need any help?


----------



## Pirsch

ok..here's the Tuesday update for the Dayton Region... Still over 200,000 w/o electric, Water in certain parts of the area under boil advisery due to low pump pressure, still having pwr lines coming down, people burning limbs in town...getting $500 fines, Gas stations that have pwr have lines and running empty, no generators or gas cans, propane camp lanterns or battery lanterns to be found. Talked with the local Wal-Mart Super Store (1 block from my house) the mgr said that all the refridgerated/frozen foods have to be tossed. That includes the Deli. The so called fresh veggies most of them are totaled

Cities are giving 10 gals of water per day per household. Rec centers and churches that have any shower facilities and power are opened up so people can shower and have a bag lunch. A couple of places are opened up so people on Home Oxygen can get their tanks re-charged.

I'm glad you guys are doing ok in the north... I've been helping neighbors out that are afraid of chainsaws with their tree debris... going to be a long week.

Some areas here in town won't have electric/phone/tv for atleast 2 more weeks!


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Tree Service needed on West Side. Lakewood*

Hey guys,
I need a reputable tree service to come in and take down a 60 ft tree for one of my clients. Well the tree split into 3 pieces. Two on the ground and one still standing. The tree was roughly 60 ft tall and the diameter is about 3 feet or so. Easy access as it is by the street. Most of the tree is down. THe house is located in Lakewood on the westside of cleveland. If you take down trees or know anyone PM me and we can set up an appointment to have you come and take a look at it for an estimate. thanks guys.
Aaron


----------



## VBigFord20

Last night I stopped at a job that I need to finish setting up the sidewalk and patio and there is a huge freakin tree laying in my way. The worse part is it broke about 40 foot up and it did not totally break so it is hanging there and wedged between other trees so there is nothing I can do about it.

Told the homeowner to call me once its cleared out and left. I guess I am even more behind now.


----------



## VBigFord20

Someone looking for a ezdump?

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bfs/844069934.html


----------



## Clapper&Company

Heyu guys had time to check in 

Been busy we got the rest of the week book for tree work. I bet were be doing it next week too.

I got alot of photos, of use climbing and droping limbs. We were 75 ft up monday droping broken limbs.

There are still many ppl with out power here.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;586492 said:


> Heyu guys had time to check in
> 
> Been busy we got the rest of the week book for tree work. I bet were be doing it next week too.
> 
> I got alot of photos, of use climbing and droping limbs. We were 75 ft up monday droping broken limbs.
> 
> There are still many ppl with out power here.


Ron nice pics that you have been sending me. Is time to plow snow yet? Oh wait we still have a few leaves on the trees to cleanup this fall. Alot of trees have lost a bunch of leaves so it will be interesting to see how this fall turns out money wise.

Hey guys our power finally came on about 10:30 am this morning. About 90 hours without it. Hope all is well with you guys.

At least I have been working my tail off the past few days. Monday we did brush work, Tues through today we cut all of the lawns. Friday is more brush pickup. The line to get in to the dump is 1 to 2 hours wait. A lot of down time that is for sure. One thing for sure this is kinda making up for the slow August. But I can do with out the stress of the waiting game at the dump. Knowing that I could be making more money while I am sitting in the truck.


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey we had a busy day today again.

Had to cut a oak tree off a Car and a apple tree off a house. 

Got to see Alan Clark today, we climb and limb a tree for him this morning


----------



## Mike S

I know this is off the topic for TreeSite.com LOL! but got a phone call today and we might be able to get about 50 to 100 ton of extra salt! I am good on salt but am offering to order it if some one wants it. Hear is the best part!!!! $70.32 A TON!!!!!!!!! Let me know by tomorrow and no later. Cash only!!!!!


----------



## VBigFord20

You guys have fun up in the trees. I'll be down in a hole working on a foundation today.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i took a nice week of vacation to myrtle beach


----------



## carl b

must be nice i need one !!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;587554 said:


> must be nice i need one !!!


that 12hr drive hurt was so long and i wasnt hear for the storm hahawesport


----------



## Burkartsplow

hey kev, where are all the pictures of you and the ladies in the bikinis? couldnt find any


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;587561 said:


> hey kev, where are all the pictures of you and the ladies in the bikinis? couldnt find any


i walkd the beach twice a day and there was like nothing one here or one there it was sad


----------



## Young Pup

Nice pics Kevin, I am ready for a vacation too. The blue skies and ocean look perfect.


----------



## VBigFord20

Well guys, I think I am giving up on the Browns. This season is done and we are only 3 games in.

Maybe I should pick a new team to support?


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey guys whats going on


----------



## WALKERS

Hey Clap whats up just winding down here.


----------



## camconcrete

still warm down here south of 70 and busy as can be
still plenty of time to pour concrete before the snow flies


----------



## tls22

Hey Ohio have a great week.....you are all a bunch of class acts! Please if you have time this week in ur busy schedules to post a stories about the first day u got fluid film, post here please http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64761

Thanks, Tim:waving:


----------



## grandview

tls22;588665 said:


> Hey Ohio have a great week.....you are all a bunch of class acts! Please if you have time this week in ur busy schedules to post a stories about the first day u got fluid film, post here please http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64761
> 
> Thanks, Tim:waving:


You tramp!!!!!!


----------



## tls22

grandview;588666 said:


> You tramp!!!!!!


Why thankyou...work hard and you can be one also!:waving:


----------



## carl b

well i'm glad to see some ones here . Gary :waving:did i see you in the falls to day ? working ? any how i have to change a brake line now my truck is falling apart hope it happens now not in the cold . :crying:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;588879 said:


> well i'm glad to see some ones here . Gary :waving:did i see you in the falls to day ? working ? any how i have to change a brake line now my truck is falling apart hope it happens now not in the cold . :crying:


o dont worry it will break then too


----------



## Chevy03dump

crb 2500;588879 said:


> well i'm glad to see some ones here . Gary :waving:did i see you in the falls to day ? working ? any how i have to change a brake line now my truck is falling apart hope it happens now not in the cold . :crying:


I thought that was you, but realized to late to wave. I wasn't working, just over at Litehouse picking up stuff to close the pool. Get those brakes fixed, especially if you're following me. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Good evening ladies!!!!!!!! lol Just messing with you.What preps have you all done so far to get ready for the up coming season? Me only just started sanding the salt spreader back in July and have not gone any further. Just not motivated I guess. Other than called about salt prices and such but nothing else.


----------



## carl b

Chevy03dump;588949 said:


> I thought that was you, but realized to late to wave. I wasn't working, just over at Litehouse picking up stuff to close the pool. Get those brakes fixed, especially if you're following me. lol


you rich people with your pools lol j/k i was trimming trees today what a work out .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys

I have been working way to hard the last week lol.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Been way to quiet around here lately. I figured you must have gotten out of your truck, Ron. j/k


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea I have been working from lite to dark.

Im ready for a break, need to work on snow stuff again lol


----------



## f250man

You need to get the other truck ready to roll. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea I know steve, i been super busy


----------



## f250man

I here that the new jobs been keeping me busy to.


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

Looking for a place to buy bulk salt from and store it. If anyone knows of a place around Akron. Like to know I will not run short this year.. LOL. How is everyone doing? Also could pick up a few commericals up here for the winter. I think I have room for a few more..


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey Guys whats going on?

Working on some stuff today Woot!


----------



## carl b

hay clap , not much going on here just trying to get stuff done fall is here 2 days old winter will be here soon . :crying: my phones broke hope to get a new one this week . i'll try to call you later this week tho .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok Carl

Yea fall is here! I can tell the pocket book is getting low lol


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;589659 said:


> Ok Carl
> 
> Yea fall is here! I can tell the pocket book is getting low lol


Not for me. Ever season it is the same thing, right before the snow starts to fly everyone wants the cement work they put off all season done right now. I am booked solid through next month and I am already telling people that call it will have to be spring unless it is just a small patch job.

My problem is not money, its people. My carpenter has not returned my calls all day and I need him tomorrow and he is well aware of this. If he does not call I need to find a new sub to replace him.


----------



## tls22

Hello Ohio.....trying to get 3 days of lawns done in 2 days! Nice old fashion nor'easter coming up the coast! For ohio this weekend cloudy friday-saturday perhaps a shower, sunday b-e-autiful! Get ready for a chilly start to october!:waving:


----------



## Bossman 92

Thanks for the update Tim.

Bossman


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thanks Tim!

Morning Bossman!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, were starting to slow down some, but still got stuff line up, the big problem is with the last 60day or so people seem to be forgetting to pay there landscaper lol


----------



## Bossman 92

That sucks Ron, I have been there.

Bossman


----------



## carl b

hello all , ron you can run my co. i'll go on vacation . lol it seems to be picking up again. i had one labor now needing two .:realmad: got my phone fixed just put my sim in my old one  happy joy have a good safe day .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;589681 said:


> Not for me. Ever season it is the same thing, right before the snow starts to fly everyone wants the cement work they put off all season done right now. I am booked solid through next month and I am already telling people that call it will have to be spring unless it is just a small patch job.
> 
> My problem is not money, its people. My carpenter has not returned my calls all day and I need him tomorrow and he is well aware of this. If he does not call I need to find a new sub to replace him.


part of me thinks i should of gotten in the union for that o well. Or be a mason my grandfather was one


----------



## wkahler

Hey guys i am in the Dayton area and am able to help with some work after 12pm, only because i work until 10 and need to nap a few hours sleep in between. Let me know if there is anything i can help [email protected]


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;587123 said:


> I know this is off the topic for TreeSite.com LOL! but got a phone call today and we might be able to get about 50 to 100 ton of extra salt! I am good on salt but am offering to order it if some one wants it. Hear is the best part!!!! $70.32 A TON!!!!!!!!! Let me know by tomorrow and no later. Cash only!!!!!


Hey Mike,

Give Shawn a call about that salt you were talking to him about.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## VBigFord20

Today was productive. 12 hours working on the dock and the rails were not even started. The steps turned into a slight nightmare due to the mess on the one side but at least my carpenter showed up and did his job!

I like days like today. It makes me feel useful when I can use a ton of skills on one project.


----------



## carl b

check out my new thread and reply . if you wish, or wait i'm guessing later .
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=590427#post590427


----------



## Kelly Ellis

*KELLz*

I am new in the snowplow business and I had fun last year. Looking forward to another good year if weather cooperates. I need to know where I can get some bulk salt. I am based in Toledo, Ohio near the Michigan line. Does anyone have any leads?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im back and still alive.:waving: My internet was being a pile of crap. Well I got alot of stuff accomplished in the past few days. Been working hard on some snow bids, redoing a new contract, etc. Got some new tires on the truck too. Went with the Goodyear Wrangler prograde made for work trucks. They even have a 50,000 mile tread life warranty as well. And I got a new blade for the truck. Got rid of my lil 7.5 footer for a nice 8 foot steel blade. I feel more prepared for this season!!!


----------



## MRUSSELL

weather is cool in Mansfield and it feels good finishing up some lawns today and getting out a couple more plow bids as well. well guys back to work need to keep going talk to you all later


----------



## Burkartsplow

justed picked up my new palm treo 800w. i like it alot. sent out three bids for plowing all next to each other right on the lake.found out i picked up five rallys again. 85 to plow and another 90 to salt.they take about 20 mins and are real close to each other. got another call for three properties from grubb and ellis realty.real high maintenance ones. lots of salt. and alot of other stuff is going on. heading to chicago for 5 days next week. going to a wedding and seeing some friends. lots of drinking. if any one is looking for a 7.5 poly meyer. i have two. perfect condition. found my self a nice 8 foot poly. real clean.going to put wings on it.well that is about it.talk tp u guys later


----------



## Clapper&Company

Whats going on guys?

Nota here just plugging away


----------



## toby4492

Morning Ron :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning TOM!


----------



## f250man

Morning guys. How you guys been doing. I sold the Meyers finally. Now I buying a Western. Sorry Tom but a Sno-way is not in the budget this year.


----------



## Clapper&Company

You Find one yet?


----------



## f250man

I found one close by and I found one about hour west of me to.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

So you are finally out from under the wrath of the Meyer?? Good for you buddy!!! Hopefully you will come across something good here soon. I will keep my eyes out for you. What kind/size etc are you looking for??


----------



## f250man

Would like a ultra mount in an 8'-8.5' but if I have to I will go with a 7.5' with wings any way I go I will have wings on it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I might know where you can get new at a grea price if you wanted to go that route


----------



## f250man

Let me know Clap I would like new if the price is right.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Ok call me tomrrow


----------



## f250man

I will got to meet that guy from Michigan to give him the plow set up I hope he didnt call me back today I will be pissed if I took it of for nothing


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey were beat him with hot coat hangers


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

What Ron, we upgraded from wiffle ball bats and burning houses down to hot coat hangers??? LMAO


----------



## Clapper&Company

It all depends on what Level they reach


----------



## carl b

Ron call me if can can give money . do they have a bank where i can donate ? i'm not rich but i had help when i was down so now i wish to help others in need .


----------



## f250man

I like the hot coat hangers under the finger and toe nails.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, you need any more Markers this year?

I'm going to order more of the 48" Stakes


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes I do need more stakes. Not sure how many yet, wont know for a few weeks


----------



## carl b

i'm out for now . we all should get together soon set it up & i'll be there


----------



## Clapper&Company

I agree nite buddy


----------



## f250man

Good night and yes lets get together again soon.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Maybe we can actually get a decent turn out this time for a meet


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea would be cool


----------



## f250man

Tom did your wife go out or is she sleeping? Since you are allowed on the computer tonight it must be something. J/K little buddy.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

She is sleeping now, LOL And I am out of beer too


----------



## f250man

That sucks no beer but it is a party when the old lady gose to bed.


----------



## Chevy03dump

crb 2500;592247 said:


> i'm out for now . we all should get together soon set it up & i'll be there


Sounds good. Are you thinking all Ohio Plowsite? There's a place out on I76, almost to I71 called the Galaxy that I was at several years ago, that would be convenient for those traveling I71. I'm also always up to Quaker Stake & Lub. Ron how about Applebees?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Gary your funny LOL

Im alway up for the Lub too


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The Lub sounds fine, lol. As long as we dont leave Gary sitting in the lot for an hour and a half


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL..He shouldnt have to inless he shows up early again


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Gave him an excuse to take a nap for a while.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea you know how the older folkes are


----------



## f250man

Its all you young guys that make us old guys that way. Waiting on you guys makes us tired.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea steve I hear you


----------



## f250man

So when are you guys thinking about a get together again this year. That won't work. :realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, You have no faith Steve


----------



## f250man

Well lets see the first year me and Tom. The second year no one cancelled. Third year dont have planned yet. Will have to see.


----------



## toby4492

Good to see the Ron and Steve show back in full force.


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom good morning hows the weather up there in cheese land this morning?


----------



## toby4492

Overcast and about 58* according to my sig. From the sound of things Fall will really arrive this week.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning Tom,


Yea Most of the time its Ron & Tom, but its been Ron & Steve lately.. 

Steve we had a meet lastyear at the power show


----------



## f250man

We got some on and off rain and 63 here.


----------



## toby4492

I thought we were having a meet at the GIE show


----------



## f250man

Oh yea but that was unofficial. And it was not a set up meet and greet.


----------



## Clapper&Company

You know but steve backed out


----------



## f250man

Yea Tom's wife wont give him his pants and chew back so hes not aloud to come on and play.


----------



## toby4492

How many OH guys are coming down to the show?

Let's figure it out and have a couple  Ron


----------



## f250man

What did I back out of. If I recall you didnt go either there buddy.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, I didnt go cause you didnt 

LOL


----------



## toby4492

I am talking about the upcoming GIE show in Louisville in October, or have you guys backed out on that show also


----------



## f250man

All my fault there buddy. Tom when and where is the show?


----------



## toby4492

http://www.gie-expo.com/


----------



## f250man

Thanks I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Steve, just giving you a hard time


----------



## f250man

I know buddy. What you got going today?


----------



## f250man

Well im off to finish up the house im siding talk to you guys later.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nothing Steve


Have a good day working


----------



## Young Pup

What's up Ohio? Have to look at the lights on the trailer today. Sometime they work and sometimes they don't. Going to clean up the grounds and all. Might have to rewire it, if that doesn't work.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

toby4492;592458 said:


> I thought we were having a meet at the GIE show





toby4492;592465 said:


> I am talking about the upcoming GIE show in Louisville in October, or have you guys backed out on that show also


 Tom ill be there i have had a hotel for like 3 weeks now got my little trade show card



Young Pup;592566 said:


> What's up Ohio? Have to look at the lights on the trailer today. Sometime they work and sometimes they don't. Going to clean up the grounds and all. Might have to rewire it, if that doesn't work.


jp check the plug on the truck corrosion will kill it and some times the pins dont touch they get bent out


----------



## Chevy03dump

Looks like alot of folks woke up! Plowsite has been busy! 3 plus pages today. Appears like you guys has some fun at my expense. lol. 

Started staining the house & garage yesterday, now I need to take a break. lol I'll take this week off, because of projected rain. Also the stain won't be on sale until 10/04. Paid $164 for 5 gal and that's with 15% off. Man that stuff has went up. Probably need at least another 10 gal.

I'm for doing a Lub stop, but don't wait until the white gold is flying.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Gary it was your turn today lol

You restaining every thing in the house?

Im all about the lub to....


----------



## carl b

we should all meet this Saturday at the claps house aka apple bees haha off rt 8 or Damon's on steels corners rd thats like half way from canton or Cleveland . let me know


----------



## carl b

Chevy03dump;592623 said:


> Looks like alot of folks woke up! Plowsite has been busy! 3 plus pages today. Appears like you guys has some fun at my expense. lol.
> 
> Started staining the house & garage yesterday, now I need to take a break. lol I'll take this week off, because of projected rain. Also the stain won't be on sale until 10/04. Paid $164 for 5 gal and that's with 15% off. Man that stuff has went up. Probably need at least another 10 gal.
> 
> I'm for doing a Lub stop, but don't wait until the white gold is flying.


why am I the last to know when it's gonna rain for the next five days:yow!: 
I need atleast one more dry week so I can get all my sh** done.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yep its going to rain all week it kinda sucks.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;592640 said:


> yep its going to rain all week it kinda sucks.


I don't care let it rain. I am doing hedge trimming on Monday anyway.

JP


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;592594 said:


> jp check the plug on the truck corrosion will kill it and some times the pins dont touch they get bent out


Sprayed cleaner on both plugs. Found a broken connection on the tailight on the trailer. It was the ground wire. I think because it is a red wire, I always thought white was ground. Anyway put a new connection on put the nut back on after spraying all connections in and around the tailights.Everything seems to be working now, but lets see what happens in the am.

:waving:


----------



## carl b

i need some help . i looked at a 2002 f-350 with 97500 miles he wonts $7500. what is that worth ? i haven't looked for a new truck in 6 years so i'm lostsrw


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good shape? 

Plow?

XL or XLT?

4x4?


----------



## carl b

good truck off a farm no rust no plow but ya its got 4x4 & a 5.4 v-8


----------



## Clapper&Company

OK PM Sent


----------



## f250man

I have an 99 f250 4x4 and it has the 5.4 and it has done everything I have asked to do. 180,000 on it and running strong. I have a plow for that truck to.


----------



## carl b

well i was going to work on mowers but wife said i need to stay until kids are sleeping . they stay in bed if they know i'm in the house .wesport gee i dont know why ???? i'm a ford guy but the last one i owned was a 77 with 33 s on it . my chevy has 220 k on it & the tranny is going south so the ford is the best deal i found may pick it up this week . i dont know . if i do i'm putting a boss v on it . just for kicks . my route is subbed but if he fu**s up i'll have to plow it :yow!:


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea Boss V you must be making good money


----------



## carl b

i'm still going to work later & i did est all morning so ya i'm making cash but . working for it 7 days a week . all day all night . my house is junk ask Gary he saw it my barn is falling over . but if i ever fix it i'll do it the best way i know & the boss v is the best plow write ?


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea I would buy Boss V


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Boss V is the best route. Get the 9'6" for that 250 though. The 8'2" really isnt that big on a bigger truck. Have you seen the new smartlights from Boss???? Those things are uglier than crap.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Get the XT too


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Make sure you get the Smart Locks for it as well. You will be 100% happier with it


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats a give me lol

Im not sure, you can get one with out smart locks now


----------



## carl b

i just called the truck sold an hour ago  ya its a 350 srw so it would have been a 9-2 with wings if you dont get it all why have anything is where i'm at . i already have a plow truck so i know what i wont & i'll just keep what i got till i get it all


----------



## WALKERS

What is going on felas how is everyone. Leaves will be falling soon. Need to get those boxes ready. 
Some of us are meeting at the EXPO aren't we still. I will be there I need to get a hotel room as well. 
Yes beet sounds great when we get down there as well.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WALKERS;593571 said:


> What is going on felas how is everyone. Leaves will be falling soon. Need to get those boxes ready.
> Some of us are meeting at the EXPO aren't we still. I will be there I need to get a hotel room as well.
> Yes beet sounds great when we get down there as well.


what beet u drink beet hmmm


----------



## WALKERS

Ok OK you got me on the spell checker. LOL You said your going right? Did you get a good price on the hotel. Next question are the wives going are what.


----------



## VBigFord20

All this working finally caught up with me. I'm sick and pushed through today but I can hardly function right now. Might take tomorrow off. Its no good to be playing with machines all day when your as sick as I am.


Just a reminder boys, winters coming, flu shots and keep warm. Being sick blows.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WALKERS;593585 said:


> Ok OK you got me on the spell checker. LOL You said your going right? Did you get a good price on the hotel. Next question are the wives going are what.


 I think it was like 79 a night but that place is full now and my mom is going shes the sales and marketing manager for pioneer athletics



VBigFord20;593610 said:


> All this working finally caught up with me. I'm sick and pushed through today but I can hardly function right now. Might take tomorrow off. Its no good to be playing with machines all day when your as sick as I am.
> 
> Just a reminder boys, winters coming, flu shots and keep warm. Being sick blows.


if u got the pain and headache and the poops i had it since thursday i am finally feeling better. i had a temp of 103 saturday


----------



## WALKERS

KGR

Hey I was looking last night for one close to the EXPO. Alot are sold out I found a couple I need to find out if CLAP and STEVE O are going still before I book a room thou. I will see you down there we should connect before we go down and I wll give you my cell and we will all hook up for some "BEET" lol. or BEER.


----------



## WALKERS

Does anyone have any web sites or pics of these canvas leaf boxes?


----------



## carl b

you mean for a truck ? or like a big bag if its a bag try here http://www.emmettequipment.com/ i know he sells a bit of every thing


----------



## WALKERS

Not quite I need one for my dump trailer that is easy to get out of the trailer at the end of the season.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;594215 said:


> Does anyone have any web sites or pics of these canvas leaf boxes?


Hey Josh, I think they posted something over on LS if I am not mistaken. If not sorry, I would be mistaken. lol

JP


----------



## f250man

Hey guys hows everyone doing? I just sold the old Meyers now its time for a new Western or Curtis.


----------



## WALKERS

JPP
Thanks I will try to find them. 
STEVE
Hey we are good here. Are you going to the EXPO?


----------



## Young Pup

Well, looks like Steve in no longer a yellow man. Going to be going red this year. Wait is curtis still red or did they change?


----------



## f250man

Im trying to go but you know Ron he'll screw that up. J/K .

I think me and Ron are going. 

Whens everyone going down?


----------



## f250man

JP Curtis is still Orange there buddy. I have been hearing a lot of bad things about the Western angle rams splitting when you hit something hard because of the relief valves. So I started looking at Curtis and have heard alot of good things. finally got tired of the Yellow curse.


----------



## Young Pup

Josh,


I looked and they are talking about it on page 709 over there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Curtis is orange JP. Boss, Western and Hiniker are red. 

Steve, you looked at any Boss plows?? 

I may still go to the Expo, I dunno yet.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;594263 said:


> JP Curtis is still Orange there buddy. I have been hearing a lot of bad things about the Western angle rams splitting when you hit something hard because of the relief valves. So I started looking at Curtis and have heard alot of good things. finally got tired of the Yellow curse.


Well, I got a new eye glass prescription so next time I will be able to tell the real color. :crying:


----------



## WALKERS

I am heading down on Fri and coming back on Sat.

JPP
Hey "Page 709" I don't get it.


----------



## f250man

No Tom I haven't looked at Boss there are no dealers open 24/7 around hear if it breaks.


----------



## f250man

Sounds good Josh. I'll have to let you know and talk to the Clap and get a room soon.


----------



## WALKERS

f250man;594279 said:


> Sounds good Josh. I'll have to let you know and talk to the Clap and get a room soon.


Yes they are booking up fast. I found some at $100.00.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

There arent any dealers here that work on Boss 24/7 either. Best Truck has bankers hours and Eshelman's doesnt work on Boss. I will keep my yellow plow for now, it works and has a new blade to go with it. Good luck on finding a plow. I will keep my eyes peeled for ya!!


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;594276 said:


> I am heading down on Fri and coming back on Sat.
> 
> JPP
> Hey "Page 709" I don't get it.


It is page 709 in our thread:

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=178302&page=709


----------



## f250man

Eshalmans has a Western ultra mount truck side mount for my truck for 175.00 and then I just have to buy a plow.


----------



## carl b

f250man;594277 said:


> No Tom I haven't looked at Boss there are no dealers open 24/7 around hear if it breaks.


Steve there's a boss dealer by Q- steak & lube but notthing up by you there 24-7


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

is it winter or what..3 pages in 2 days lol


----------



## f250man

The only guy open 24/7 when the snow is flying only sells Meyers, Western ,Sno-way and Curtis.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WALKERS;594282 said:


> Yes they are booking up fast. I found some at $100.00.


josh ill shoot u a pm with my cell i am staying on the dixie highway alittle ride from the grounds. closer to a girl i know


----------



## carl b

f250man;594405 said:


> The only guy open 24/7 when the snow is flying only sells Meyers, Western ,Sno-way and Curtis.


you mean theirs two stores in madison j/k 
i spoke with a sales man ( for meyers ) that told me the plows dont brake so we dont have to stay open LOL I DON'T BUY FROM HIM ANY MORE now he says he plows to so he drives by the store every hour so you just sit for an hour he may drive by .. no joke thats his sales pich


----------



## f250man

The dealer is in mentor so we only have one store still.


----------



## carl b

i dont even know what to say. i've never been there. so it was a shot in the dark


----------



## clark lawn

if anyone is looking for baged salt i can get it for 173.50 per pallet if i can sell a truck load (18) pm me if you want in i need to know by friday. they will be shiped to my shop and will have to be picked up the same day.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;594283 said:


> There arent any dealers here that work on Boss 24/7 either. Best Truck has bankers hours and Eshelman's doesnt work on Boss. I will keep my yellow plow for now, it works and has a new blade to go with it. Good luck on finding a plow. I will keep my eyes peeled for ya!!


I thought Eshelman's sells Curtis. I have been going to Eshelman's almost every week picking up parts for my Western. Pulled the pump off, and drained it, wow it was bad. Putting new angle cylinders on, and a lot off new hardware.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;594599 said:


> if anyone is looking for baged salt i can get it for 173.50 per pallet if i can sell a truck load (18) pm me if you want in i need to know by friday. they will be shiped to my shop and will have to be picked up the same day.


Alan,

Is through Lesco? That is about the price I got from them. They said my price was good until 10/31, But we are going to be getting it sooner.


----------



## f250man

Hey Clap whats going on? I sent you a text today and you called me and then said you had to go and you said you would call me back whats going on buddy? Hope all is well.


----------



## VBigFord20

f250man;594277 said:


> No Tom I haven't looked at Boss there are no dealers open 24/7 around hear if it breaks.


My Boss dealer is. North Royalton Power Equipment. It breaks, they fix it, day or night.


----------



## f250man

Yea but thats an hour drive for me on a good day it would be 2 hrs during a storm plus time to fix it. I would be down for at least 4 hrs no way.


----------



## VBigFord20

Anyone know of a good trailer dealer close to Cleveland? I'm looking to upgrade to a enclosed and since I can't seem to find anything I like for a reasonable price used I think I am just going to order a new one exactly as I want it.


----------



## clark lawn

JP that is throgh lesco they told me it had to be ordered by friday or the price goes up from 3.55 per bag to 3.72 per bag


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;595180 said:


> Anyone know of a good trailer dealer close to Cleveland? I'm looking to upgrade to a enclosed and since I can't seem to find anything I like for a reasonable price used I think I am just going to order a new one exactly as I want it.


Johns trailer in oakwood or crap i am drawing huge blanks now


----------



## carl b

whats going on ? i got sick the first time in my life for the 24 hour flu :crying: i didn't think their was a such thing but i feel fine & yesterday i couldn't even stay working :realmad: Steve your right you have to think long term parts & repairer are what keeps you going my lawn mower broke a belt the other day & i had to go home pick up a spear . if i didn't have it would have had three guys two w/b no rider . so yes you have to have parts near by all the time .


----------



## Burkartsplow

Young Pup;594896 said:


> Alan,
> 
> Is through Lesco? That is about the price I got from them. They said my price was good until 10/31, But we are going to be getting it sooner.


I just talked to them also and got the same price. Any one up here in cleveland want to go in on a truckload. Was going to run bulk, but i can make about the same with bagged. if so let me know and we can order some up. thanks aaron


----------



## Burkartsplow

VBigFord20;595180 said:


> Anyone know of a good trailer dealer close to Cleveland? I'm looking to upgrade to a enclosed and since I can't seem to find anything I like for a reasonable price used I think I am just going to order a new one exactly as I want it.


I have a guy in avon lake that is about 15 west of downtown off 90. I am out of town but i will get the number and PM it to you. He gives great deals. He sells on volume, so he is a lot cheaper then others.


----------



## Butcher

Anybody in NE Ohio looking for someone to help you out. Looking to sub this year.


----------



## WALKERS

What is going on felas got everything ready for snow. Now I have to get ready for LEAVES.
Last few years I built a box for the dump trailer a "Little" early LOL. Trying to hold off it will probably bite me in the A$$ thou.


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;595278 said:


> Johns trailer in oakwood or crap i am drawing huge blanks now


Way overpriced. I only go there when I need parts that no one has.



Burkartsplow;595493 said:


> I have a guy in avon lake that is about 15 west of downtown off 90. I am out of town but i will get the number and PM it to you. He gives great deals. He sells on volume, so he is a lot cheaper then others.


Thanks man.


----------



## kc2006

same here walker, I usually have the box on the last week of september, I've yet to do it, going to do it this weekend. I still need to get my truck ready for plowing, gotta finish wiring and put all new u joints. blah.


----------



## WALKERS

BIG FORD
The cheapest trailer I have ever found was south KY, TENN.

KC
I hear you it never ends I am trying to find out about these canvas boxes.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;595221 said:


> JP that is throgh lesco they told me it had to be ordered by friday or the price goes up from 3.55 per bag to 3.72 per bag


Alan and Arron,

I am going to give them a call in the am down here. The prices I got were 3.60 a bag per pallet. If we get a truck load then it would be 3.52 a bag for a truck load of 18 skids. This is before 10/31.

After the 10/31 it goes up 3.94 and 3,83 respectively to how I have it worded above. But I am going to call them in the am to make sure about this. You guys got me worried now.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## VBigFord20

WALKERS;595842 said:


> BIG FORD
> The cheapest trailer I have ever found was south KY, TENN.
> 
> KC
> I hear you it never ends I am trying to find out about these canvas boxes.


I believe that. Found a few incredible deals in Georgia but is it worth saving $800 and spending $400 in gas and wasting a entire day at the least to go pick one up?

Going to have to be a real good deal, and I am going to have to figure out how to take a day off.


----------



## WALKERS

I just call in sick to get the day off and the guys phone has a busy signal. LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WALKERS;596461 said:


> I just call in sick to get the day off and the guys phone has a busy signal. LOL


ya thats what happens when you call urself its a real bummer. When i call myself i am hoping to hear my charming yet quick whitted arrogant self on the other end.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey Steve, I got a line on a real nice 8 foot Boss poly plow. It is a couple years old and I know the guy who owns it. The price is pretty good too. Gimme a call or PM me for details


----------



## VBigFord20

WALKERS;596461 said:


> I just call in sick to get the day off and the guys phone has a busy signal. LOL


LOL

I let it go straight to voice mail. Then I check my voice mail to find out my best worker is taking the day off and I get mad and throw the phone at the wall because I know nothing is getting done today.


----------



## f250man

P.M. sent Tom


----------



## Mike S

Whats going on guys? I am caught up on the last couple of pages I missed!


----------



## carl b

i'm looking at this truck any know anything about them ?http://edmunds.autotrader.com/fyc/v...ssion=&max_price=12000&cardist=8&rdpage=thumb


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is a pretty good price for an 04 Silverado. I paid 10,500 for my 00. That 6.0 will have more than enough power to do what you want with it. Id pick it up


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;596919 said:


> i'm looking at this truck any know anything about them ?http://edmunds.autotrader.com/fyc/v...ssion=&max_price=12000&cardist=8&rdpage=thumb


Looks to be a good deal. I have one of them and love it. Check with them and see if the instrument panel (cluster panel) has been replaced. I had to have mine replaced due to the speedometer sticking at 120mph. Replaced for free of course. Interior looks just like mine except I have bush button control for 4x4.


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;597050 said:


> Looks to be a good deal. I have one of them and love it. Check with them and see if the instrument panel (cluster panel) has been replaced. I had to have mine replaced due to the speedometer sticking at 120mph. Replaced for free of course. Interior looks just like mine except I have bush button control for 4x4.


Why were you going so fast while plowing?? xysport


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;597057 said:


> Why were you going so fast while plowing?? xysport


Just trying to get the 10 spot lot done faster was all.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;597057 said:


> Why were you going so fast while plowing?? xysport


thats just how fast his tires were spinning


----------



## kc2006

Something about 120mph spinning tires in 4wd scares me. The thought of all that rotating mass is scarey.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;597071 said:


> Something about 120mph spinning tires in 4wd scares me. The thought of all that rotating mass is scarey.


well id rather be spinning them that fast not pushing snow cause if u hit something ur dead


----------



## Young Pup

I really have never had the truck that fast. It says I was but I was not.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;597798 said:


> I really have never had the truck that fast. It says I was but I was not.


i went a 110 in my last ranger i thought the window was gonna blow out but it was intense


----------



## f250man

Hey OHIO whats going on? Not much here just got my power back on this morning. Was out since friday night and still don't know the cause yet. CEI has been out all weekend trying to find the problem.


----------



## Young Pup

Maybe a lingering effect from Ike?????


----------



## f250man

Could be. They have been cutting trees out of the power lines for weeks.


----------



## Young Pup

I have a customer who has a limb hanging on their power lines still . It is a apartment rental. I talked to them the other day and asked if they knew. No we never came by to check for any damage. Well, when they get there to look at the tree they will see some shingles laying there too.


----------



## carl b

whats up i'm bizy as hell now . still haven't entered recipes since aug . than i have billing for all of last week man i sometimes hate be the office boy .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Maybe we all should move to alaska so we can start plowing snow!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;598594 said:


> Maybe we all should move to alaska so we can start plowing snow!


suit ur self that 24hrs of sun light in the summer would make me mighty cranky


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;598615 said:


> suit ur self that 24hrs of sun light in the summer would make me mighty cranky


the 24 hrs of darkness in the winter would be worse


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;598645 said:


> the 24 hrs of darkness in the winter would be worse


i can live with out sun


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;598650 said:


> i can live with out sun


no way, it already gets dark too early here!


----------



## f250man

It sure dose. Soon it will be dark when we get up and then it will be dark when we get home to.


----------



## VBigFord20

24 hours of sun would be great. Then I could work 20 hours a day. Who needs sleep when you have red bull and sunshine?

But I have neither red bull nor sunshine right now, so Im going to sleep. lol


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

What's the Ohio salt outlook this year??? Any Word? Hopefully better than last!!!!


----------



## Mike S

Mid-Ohio Scaper;599751 said:


> What's the Ohio salt outlook this year??? Any Word? Hopefully better than last!!!!


Its not good at all! I hope every one has a plan or is working on one.:waving:


----------



## big pusher

Mid-Ohio Scaper;599751 said:


> What's the Ohio salt outlook this year??? Any Word? Hopefully better than last!!!!


Buy as much as you can afford now otherwise come time for snow to fly you might be out of the game.


----------



## WALKERS

big pusher;600112 said:


> Buy as much as you can afford now otherwise come time for snow to fly you might be out of the game.


NO FREAKING KIDDING. GET AS MUCH AS YOU CAN NOW.:crying:


----------



## VBigFord20

Does not seem to be of concern up this way. I was at Indy Equipment in N. Royalton today picking up stuff and they told me they are going to carry bulk and bag salt now. Good for me since they are 2 miles from me.


----------



## FFD133

VBigFord20;600132 said:


> Does not seem to be of concern up this way. I was at Indy Equipment in N. Royalton today picking up stuff and they told me they are going to carry bulk and bag salt now. Good for me since they are 2 miles from me.


you have a number for them? We are still waiting on the place we got it from last year to give us a quote on prices for this year! I can't believe how much salt is starting out for this year.


----------



## kc2006

Speaking of salt. I'm going to start salting this year and am looking for advice. Anyone care to talk one on one with me and help me with pricing and stuff? I have a general idea from the guy i subbed for last year but i want to get more info first


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

oops wrong thread


----------



## f250man

Any buddy here from the Clap lately. I talked to him briefly today and we got cut off and he never called me back.


----------



## Young Pup

I called him yesterday to try to meet up with him. I was up in Akron but I waited for 40 minutes for him to call me back. I started on my way home and he called He was doing a lawn install and while we were talking he said he had to go and would call me back. Never did hear from him again. Maybe his hands are sore from the raking he said he was doing. Can't dial or type on a keyboard. :waving:


----------



## carl b

f250man;600724 said:


> Any buddy here from the Clap lately. I talked to him briefly today and we got cut off and he never called me back.


i talked to him yesterday . was doing fine 
Gary did i see you on 76 around 11:00 am if so hi hows it going ?


----------



## Mike S

This is crazy wheres clap? There is a thread dedicated to clap for being in the snow magazine and he has not even replied back to any one yet!


----------



## Mike S

Whats up JP? Did you get your blade and salt spreader done yet? Pm sent.


----------



## f250man

Mike I just talk to him said he was going to Akron then working on the leaf box but he dosen't seem like to normal Clap to me.


----------



## Chevy03dump

That was probably me, Carl. I was all over yesterday. How are things going? You seem to be keeping busy.


----------



## WALKERS

kc2006;600377 said:


> Speaking of salt. I'm going to start salting this year and am looking for advice. Anyone care to talk one on one with me and help me with pricing and stuff? I have a general idea from the guy i subbed for last year but i want to get more info first


Give me a call and I will through some prices at you. :waving:


----------



## carl b

Chevy03dump;601179 said:


> That was probably me, Carl. I was all over yesterday. How are things going? You seem to be keeping busy.


yep i'm busy busy . mowing, mulching, & redoing a scape. how bout you ?


----------



## carl b

f250man;601070 said:


> Mike I just talk to him said he was going to Akron then working on the leaf box but he dosen't seem like to normal Clap to me.


he has a g/f now . he called sat . want to go out but i was doing something


----------



## Chevy03dump

Clap has a g/f? I talked to him briefly today. He said he is having computer problems.


----------



## f250man

That is what he told me to. Computer trouble.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;601068 said:


> Whats up JP? Did you get your blade and salt spreader done yet? Pm sent.


Nope the plow is still sitting in the same spot it was when I brought the subject up awhile back. The salt spreader is halfway home. I am working on building a leaf box right now. I think I should have started it when I had nothing else to do. lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;601445 said:


> Nope the plow is still sitting in the same spot it was when I brought the subject up awhile back. The salt spreader is halfway home. I am working on building a leaf box right now. I think I should have started it when I had nothing else to do. lol


youll never get anything done


----------



## carl b

f250man;601301 said:


> That is what he told me to. Computer trouble.


ya his g/f wont let him on it lol


----------



## kc2006

crb 2500;601484 said:


> ya his g/f wont let him on it lol


I heard it was too much porn.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Look whos here!!!! LOL


No guys the Mother Borad went out of my lap top, so right now im on the g/f computer. Best Buy said 2-3 weeks before its back. Im going to look for a new desk top, i cant be gone that long, some one might catch up to my post count. i'm never going to make 4000 at this rate  



Sorry guys I have been busy trying to get stuff warp up. did our last install this week, and now trying to get ready for leafs and snow. 

Went to a sale last week with kurt and got 2 vacs at a good deal, kurt was to cheap so i out bid him lol. J/k buddy

( This is hard to type on a desktop after using laptops for 3 years lol, also the G/f is playing spell/grammer checker lol)

... Now im getting dirty looks.

any how, Drop tranny off to day will have a new one back tuesday. and went to summit to get tran Temp gauge today.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;601567 said:


> Look whos here!!!! LOL
> 
> No guys the Mother Borad went out of my lap top, so right now im on the g/f computer. Best Buy said 2-3 weeks before its back. Im going to look for a new desk top, i cant be gone that long, some one might catch up to my post count. i'm never going to make 4000 at this rate
> 
> Sorry guys I have been busy trying to get stuff warp up. did our last install this week, and now trying to get ready for leafs and snow.
> 
> Went to a sale last week with kurt and got 2 vacs at a good deal, kurt was to cheap so i out bid him lol. J/k buddy
> 
> ( This is hard to type on a desktop after using laptops for 3 years lol, also the G/f is playing spell/grammer checker lol)
> 
> ... Now im getting dirty looks.
> 
> any how, Drop tranny off to day will have a new one back tuesday. and went to summit to get tran Temp gauge today.


Boy am I glad. That means I was not talking to a ghost on Tuesday. I thought maybe I was daydreaming when I was talking to you.


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;601451 said:


> youll never get anything done


The leaf box and salt spreader will be done for sure. The plow I am not so sure about getting that sanded and painted myself. If I can get it done cheap I will do it that way.


----------



## VBigFord20

FFD133;600170 said:


> you have a number for them? We are still waiting on the place we got it from last year to give us a quote on prices for this year! I can't believe how much salt is starting out for this year.


Independence Location # 216-446-3200
N. Royalton 440-237-9040
Avon 440-832-7133

I know the first one has bulk for sure, N.R said they were not sure if they were getting it also or just bag, and I don't deal with Avon so who knows.


----------



## Burkartsplow

VBigFord20;601802 said:


> Independence Location # 216-446-3200
> N. Royalton 440-237-9040
> Avon 440-832-7133
> 
> I know the first one has bulk for sure, N.R said they were not sure if they were getting it also or just bag, and I don't deal with Avon so who knows.


Kurtz Brothers of 611 in avon lake have bulk. It is $110 a ton


----------



## Mike S

Clap its good to see your still alive! Plowsite almost shut down to look for you! We called Apple Bees and they said you where MIA! lol!


----------



## Mike S

Burkartsplow;601938 said:


> Kurtz Brothers of 611 in avon lake have bulk. It is $110 a ton


kurts brothers in columbus sells it to but for a higher price and they only got 1200 ton this year. 110 is not bad compared to other prices ive heard.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

any of you guys have a trailer that would haul a pick up truck?


----------



## StoneDevil

What u do Break down somewhere.


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;602065 said:


> any of you guys have a trailer that would haul a pick up truck?


i do i do . you need help ? pm if so


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;602095 said:


> i do i do . you need help ? pm if so


i sent you a pm and no i didnt break down for the record if the 04 i drive broke down id just burn it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin it is a Ford, lol Are you buying that truck that is for sale on here??


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;602359 said:


> Kevin it is a Ford, lol Are you buying that truck that is for sale on here??


that 1500 ya if i can get a trailer befor it goes


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;602451 said:


> that 1500 ya if i can get a trailer befor it goes


Looks like your too late!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;602642 said:


> Looks like your too late!


thanks travis


----------



## f250man

*Attension ohio*

Hey guys the plow i had for sale on here and criagslist.com has been stolen if anyone see one for a quick sale let me know. Thanks steve.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;602801 said:


> Hey guys the plow i had for sale on here and criagslist.com has been stolen if anyone see one for a quick sale let me know. Thanks steve.


steve r u serious? thats a bummer ill keep an eye out


----------



## Mike S

That sucks! I hate theft! Let's go on a whitch hunt!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That sucks man!!!!!!! When did this happen??


----------



## f250man

Yes guys it dose suck the guy was coming today that sent me a down payment already. He was calling me today to get my address. I pulled it out of the garage about a week ago to clean the garage up and then it would all be ready for him to pick up. And some low life came an helped himself to it on Friday morning. I guess im getting a new plow either way I look at it but I would have rather done it with out all this hassle.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;602852 said:


> Yes guys it dose suck the guy was coming today that sent me a down payment already. He was calling me today to get my address. I pulled it out of the garage about a week ago to clean the garage up and then it would all be ready for him to pick up. And some low life came an helped himself to it on Friday morning. I guess im getting a new plow either way I look at it but I would have rather done it with out all this hassle.


dang well ill keep my eye out for it i have been on the hunt on craigslist anyway looking for a truck so


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey my NE Ohioans: I took an announcement sheet from my local post office. Here is what it says:

The US Postal Service is accepting quotations for snow removal for the Northern District Stations/Branch and Post Offices.

The attached request for quotation for snow removal services is required when submitting your quotation. No other form is acceptable

The completed request for quotation must be returned to the station or branch post office for which you are providing the quote, BY FRIDAY< OCTOBER 17TH, 2008.

Offerors with questions or comments about servicing this unit should contact the station/branch manager or postmaster.



Only thing was I didnt see any quote sheets. Then again I didnt have time to look since my kids were running rampant thru the dam place, lol


----------



## carl b

i plow for a post office it sucks they are cutting the $$$ for this & next year . thats y they are looking for bidds . 

KGR pm sent


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Maybe the guy that sent you the down payment, came and took it, i could see that happening so the guy would not end up having to pay for it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;602978 said:


> Maybe the guy that sent you the down payment, came and took it, i could see that happening so the guy would not end up having to pay for it.


ya and then he comes looking for his down payment


----------



## f250man

The cops are checking him out along with the guy that already came out to look at it.


----------



## carl b

f250man;602852 said:


> Yes guys it dose suck the guy was coming today that sent me a down payment already. He was calling me today to get my address. I pulled it out of the garage about a week ago to clean the garage up and then it would all be ready for him to pick up. And some low life came an helped himself to it on Friday morning. I guess im getting a new plow either way I look at it but I would have rather done it with out all this hassle.


the guy didn't have his address it says it here. so it may be some one two doors down . my friend had a dirt bike stolen along time ago. the cops found it 3 doors up . so look in the woods around your house you may find it .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;603306 said:


> the guy didn't have his address it says it here. so it may be some one two doors down . my friend had a dirt bike stolen along time ago. the cops found it 3 doors up . so look in the woods around your house you may find it .


also snow plows dont move that gracefully


----------



## cornbinder

ihad some low life thief, steal the top end of an engine that was in the car!!! $1200 aluminum heads ,intake,msd distributor, and much more, then they broke into my building and stole my "rust free body parts" i had gotten while i was in tennessee a few years ago. i have no use for thieves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VBigFord20

My friends and I used to rent a building in Cleveland because it was real cheep. $800 a month for a 1600sq building with a decent lot out back. One day someone cut the lock and stole my friends rust free southern s-10 he picked up to make into a drag truck. It sucked but we figure after that just keep everything in the building. 

Well 2 months later they got in and took one of the 87 Cutlass's. We soon after got all our cars and tools out of there and now have stuff at a few different locations in the 'burbs. 

People suck ass. Get a real job and don't steel people stuff.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;603674 said:


> My friends and I used to rent a building in Cleveland because it was real cheep. $800 a month for a 1600sq building with a decent lot out back. One day someone cut the lock and stole my friends rust free southern s-10 he picked up to make into a drag truck. It sucked but we figure after that just keep everything in the building.
> 
> Well 2 months later they got in and took one of the 87 Cutlass's. We soon after got all our cars and tools out of there and now have stuff at a few different locations in the 'burbs.
> 
> People suck ass. Get a real job and don't steel people stuff.


didnt you just have a bunch of tools stolen last fall?


----------



## VBigFord20

That was my cousins place on new years eve. My trailers were there but they went for the stuff in the barn like the welder, pressure washer, chain saws, ect. Made off with about 10 grand worth of stuff. 

Id like to see anyone get in there now. We made new strike panels for the doors out of 1/4 thick plate, put bars across the big door, redid the gates and put stone walls on both sides so there is no chance of driving around the gates. 

I guess we had some crap luck last year.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya thats all you can do is make it hard enough where they just walk away but if they want it there gonna get it.


----------



## carl b

i have cameras on both doors to my barn . no i've never had a problem but got them cheap so when i saw them picked them up . now i have the barn channel & a dog . but, like i said out here are guns are loaded . there is no bigger wast of life than a thief .


----------



## VBigFord20

I was thinking about using a Deer Scouting Camera mounted on tree facing the barn doors. One of the ones with night vision and no flash. For the $400 a good one cost it might be good to get a photo off to ID someone who tries it again??


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;604686 said:


> I was thinking about using a Deer Scouting Camera mounted on tree facing the barn doors. One of the ones with night vision and no flash. For the $400 a good one cost it might be good to get a photo off to ID someone who tries it again??


the chances of you iding the perp enless you know them would be slim i would bet


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

You need to invest in some cameras, i do work some for my neighbor who owns a business and has cameras. We can then view the place at any time via internet. Pretty cool, think the deal is like 1500 bucks.

Plus they would probably steal the deer camera too!


----------



## carl b

i have have a light too .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Chain a few Pitbulls and Rottweilers up around it, then keep the 12 gauge loaded and ready for em. If the dogs dont tear them apart, the 12 will


----------



## Burkartsplow

*post office*

Hey tom, I am going to bid the post office literally right by my house. There are only 2 bids in for it. they dont want salt or anything like that. Per push. It is about 70,000 square footage wide open. We will see. I just wonder how cheap the government is getting. I will bid it my normal price and see what happens. If I get then it will be a good one to start out on in the middle of the night.


----------



## clark lawn

i bid ours last year they rebid it 2 more times because everyone was to high. the guy that finally got it did a piss poor job most times he didnt show till after noon and by then it was all packed down so it never got very clean.


----------



## VBigFord20

Problem with dogs is you need to feed them and take care of them. Thats no good when sometimes we dont go there for 2-3 days at a time.

Cameras we talked about, its just expensive. Then we called ADT and they said we would need 2 systems, one for the house and one for the barn, and it is 2 fees per month.

That seems like more of a rip off then the stuff they took.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;605328 said:


> Problem with dogs is you need to feed them and take care of them. Thats no good when sometimes we dont go there for 2-3 days at a time.
> 
> Cameras we talked about, its just expensive. Then we called ADT and they said we would need 2 systems, one for the house and one for the barn, and it is 2 fees per month.
> 
> That seems like more of a rip off then the stuff they took.


haha will watch ur stuff but its gonna cost you more then ur stuff is worth


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey guys. Picking up a new to me 8.5 Poly with pump and harness tomorrow afternoon for the truck. It dwarfs the 7.5. Going to put on some pro wings and it is going to be a big lot pushing machine. All my lots are big and wide open., the 7.5 would not do it for me this year. Looking to find a 95 to 99 used chevy or ford and put the 7.5 on it for a back up. Will have pics of the new plow tomorrow.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;605529 said:


> Hey guys. Picking up a new to me 8.5 Poly with pump and harness tomorrow afternoon for the truck. It dwarfs the 7.5. Going to put on some pro wings and it is going to be a big lot pushing machine. All my lots are big and wide open., the 7.5 would not do it for me this year. Looking to find a 95 to 99 used chevy or ford and put the 7.5 on it for a back up. Will have pics of the new plow tomorrow.


Aaron if you have 5 grand you can pick up a back truck easily i wish i had 5 grand i have a whole bunch of trucks that i would like to buy i just cant afford it. i didnt do enough work this summer


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;605558 said:


> Aaron if you have 5 grand you can pick up a back truck easily i wish i had 5 grand i have a whole bunch of trucks that i would like to buy i just cant afford it. i didnt do enough work this summer


That is about what I want to pay. I have been looking. If you see anything good pm the site. I have been looking for a month or so. I just cant go another winter without a back up. I would have a lot less stress by having two trucks running...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;605581 said:


> That is about what I want to pay. I have been looking. If you see anything good pm the site. I have been looking for a month or so. I just cant go another winter without a back up. I would have a lot less stress by having two trucks running...


i have been beating my self up about a back up because of last year when i smashd mine up pretty good. ill send you anything good that i see and cant afford


----------



## f250man

Whats up Ohio the police have a lead on my plow but they believe it has already been cut up for scrap from what the have heard. Oh well here comes the new Western 8' pro plus.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

So one of my customers for snow plowing calls today. keep in mind that i am cutting his grass right now because he just had shoulder surgey and has to go have the other one done. He calls and goes i got you bid its for 250 and he goes i have to flyers here one says 185 and the other 170. I hope you can match that cause id like to stay with you. But i cant afford the extra amount. Also keep in mind the guy payd 200 last year and he just had his driveway redone this spring its now 2 cars wide insted of one. I have been doing this for a couple years now, I would like to believe in my abillitys and i would like to think that i am very good at what i do. I know money is tight but if i dont stand behind my bid ill have to give everybody a diffrent price. Looks like its gonna be another great year with all the wackos. Welcome to the winter wonderland guys


----------



## kashman

tell him money will be real tight when he cant get out his drive 2 get 2 work.
just a heads up 2 ya 400 is the lowest i go for a pull in back out drive


----------



## kc2006

Thats why i'm pushing driveways to secondary this year. Thats all I got last year, idiot people that wanted it for cheap or only wanted it when THEY thought it should get it. I'm not gunna be on call all the time for drives where I can do 2 maybe 3 an hour and only make 50-75 an hour. F them. I would get calls last year during the bad storms and tell people 35 and I could be there within the hour, they'd cry and say they were thinking 10 to 15 bucks only. It amazes me that people think someone will come do anything for 10 bucks anymore. Heck you cant even go downtown for less than 40! lol.


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;607109 said:


> So one of my customers for snow plowing calls today. keep in mind that i am cutting his grass right now because he just had shoulder surgey and has to go have the other one done. He calls and goes i got you bid its for 250 and he goes i have to flyers here one says 185 and the other 170. I hope you can match that cause id like to stay with you. But i cant afford the extra amount. Also keep in mind the guy payd 200 last year and he just had his driveway redone this spring its now 2 cars wide insted of one. I have been doing this for a couple years now, I would like to believe in my abillitys and i would like to think that i am very good at what i do. I know money is tight but if i dont stand behind my bid ill have to give everybody a diffrent price. Looks like its gonna be another great year with all the wackos. Welcome to the winter wonderland guys


$550 for the season kevin. I know you guys get snow on solon. Let him go, it is not worth it...


----------



## Young Pup

Kevin unfortunately I think that is the way this is going to go. Everyone is going to try to find the cheapest guy out there. I am not raising any rates on plowing. Now on Salt if I pay more after I run out so will they. But right now I feel good at what I am charging on salt even if I would pay more later in the year.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;607366 said:


> $550 for the season kevin. I know you guys get snow on solon. Let him go, it is not worth it...





Young Pup;607483 said:


> Kevin unfortunately I think that is the way this is going to go. Everyone is going to try to find the cheapest guy out there. I am not raising any rates on plowing. Now on Salt if I pay more after I run out so will they. But right now I feel good at what I am charging on salt even if I would pay more later in the year.


jp i was forced to raise prices i would lose my shirt with the ever rising cost of gas and now my food. And he also upsized his driveway on me, i didnt think i was at all out of line with my increase. I made a basic letter i figured if this the start of a trend i mine as well be prepared. It basicly say that i am dissapointed if you choose to take your money someplace eles but when ur not happy with there service. I cant promises a prime spot on the route list. blah blah All of my prices for everything have gone up too. As for customers this is my job not my hobby i have to make a living


----------



## tls22

Hello Ohio....where is clapper? Im worried about him and if you see him tell him i say hello!


Thankyou Yours truely, Tls22(Tim)


----------



## Young Pup

tls22;607512 said:


> Hello Ohio....where is clapper? Im worried about him and if you see him tell him i say hello!
> 
> Thankyou Yours truely, Tls22(Tim)


Tim he has a g/f and his computer is out. He sent me a text message today so he is alive and well.


----------



## tls22

Young Pup;607515 said:


> Tim he has a g/f and his computer is out. He sent me a text message today so he is alive and well.


Thanks Young Pup, so he used us for some cheap entertainment! Now he is on to bigger and better things, Mr i got a article in the sima mag!


----------



## Young Pup

tls22;607517 said:


> Thanks Young Pup, so he used us for some cheap entertainment! Now he is on to bigger and better things, Mr i got a article in the sima mag!


Yep now he has to protect that image that was projectecd of him in the article. lol


----------



## tls22

Young Pup;607520 said:


> Yep now he has to protect that image that was projectecd of him in the article. lol


Lol He was over rated anyway!:waving:


----------



## Young Pup

lol man :salute:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tls22;607524 said:


> Lol He was over rated anyway!:waving:


haha tim were all just getting a chance to catch up on his post count


----------



## Young Pup

Got a long way to catch up to him Kevin.


----------



## tls22

KGRlandscapeing;607550 said:


> haha tim were all just getting a chance to catch up on his post count


lol....at this rate we shall surpass him!ussmileyflag


----------



## Young Pup

I just looked he is way over 3400 posts. I better keep quoting you guys so I can catch up to him.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

even if we add ours together we still only close and that only counts in horse shoes and hand gernades


----------



## tls22

I will become the new clapper, any1 up for apple bee's? While we are there we can bid the lot for plowing. Im moving to ohio!:waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Not even close at all.


----------



## Young Pup

I heard he now frequents White castles more than applebees. lol j/k


----------



## tls22

A girl can change a man to see a whole new light!


----------



## f250man

Tim I think his computer is still down. I havent talked to him in a week either.


----------



## tls22

f250man;607588 said:


> Tim I think his computer is still down. I havent talked to him in a week either.


Thanks f250....here i started a thread......http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=607589#post607589

If any1 does talk to him, tell him i say hello!


----------



## WALKERS

Does anyone have a copy of the that article on the Clap?


----------



## kc2006

Dude i want white castle! claps busy with leaves, he stole that loader from me at auction and is workin like mad.


----------



## Bossman 92

I would also like to see what the article says.

Bossman


----------



## f250man

Clap told me it wasn't out yet and that he was getting some copys. I told him I wanted a copy or 2.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;607941 said:


> Clap told me it wasn't out yet and that he was getting some copys. I told him I wanted a copy or 2.


ya i wanna see


----------



## carl b

well i'm thinking today so if you don't where from me one of the sparks burned me up . my tranny is gone found out $1250 to fix . now i have been looking for a new truck so i have to figure do i fix it or let it die ???


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;607727 said:


> Dude i want white castle! claps busy with leaves, he stole that loader from me at auction and is workin like mad.


Yeah I talked to him a little bit ago. He is out with the loader doing leaves. Souinds good and I told that there was a thread in the off topic about being MIA. He knew so which one of you talked to him this morning. My bet will be on Steve. Only 54 degrees here today.So it is a chilly one here and I am sure up North it is even colder.


----------



## f250man

Yes I texted him to see what was up haven't talked him in a while and he said he has been busy mowing and he split his head open this morning. 

He is my brother from another mother.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;608179 said:


> Yeah I talked to him a little bit ago. He is out with the loader doing leaves. Souinds good and I told that there was a thread in the off topic about being MIA. He knew so which one of you talked to him this morning. My bet will be on Steve. Only 54 degrees here today.So it is a chilly one here and I am sure up North it is even colder.


ya its rather chilly here my pants r all full of saw dust Note to slef done wear jeans with holes when running chainsaw. anybody know somebody whos looking for a 53 or 54 ford tractor with a frontend loader backhoe its gas hasnt ran or moved in along time. Its gotta go the city is starting top put the squeeze on us.


----------



## f250man

Well JP I'm not the only one to talk to him today? 

Any guesses besides Tom. 

JP I wont mention any names  

He is doing fine and he is coming up to see me and Tom tomorrow and get some plow parts to.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas how is everyone staying warm it is going to be like this for a few days I here.


----------



## VBigFord20

Warm, ha, it was cold tonight. We did one lap round the farm on the quads, said F this and lit a big ass fire. No more friday night blow off stress rides for me until I find my carhartt's. 

Tommarow I got to take down a pine that died months ago at a neighbors and split and stack wood. Going to cut my lawn and maybe if time allows pull the plow out and make sure shes set to go.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;608712 said:


> Warm, ha, it was cold tonight. We did one lap round the farm on the quads, said F this and lit a big ass fire. No more friday night blow off stress rides for me until I find my carhartt's.
> 
> Tommarow I got to take down a pine that died months ago at a neighbors and split and stack wood. Going to cut my lawn and maybe if time allows pull the plow out and make sure shes set to go.


i keep telling myself that about the plow at least it stayd on my driveway this summer not in the weed like normal


----------



## carl b

well i broke down & i'm getting a 03 gmc 2500 hd 76 k 6.0 $ 12,000 no plow i may put a boss v or just my old one on it i'm picking it up today i'm now waiting to see if the bank likes me or not


----------



## f250man

Well Ohio the Clap is back.


----------



## Clapper&Company

tls22;607566 said:


> I will become the new clapper, any1 up for apple bee's? While we are there we can bid the lot for plowing. Im moving to ohio!:waving:


IN your dreams 


f250man;609183 said:


> Well Ohio the Clap is back.


Yes I am!


----------



## VBigFord20

Is it just me or is there not enough hours in a day.

I finished half of what I thought I could today, I forgot it gets dark so early. 

Did clean up a ton of crap around the yard and those dead trees and went and burned all of it. Got to do some real work tommarow in Aurora then I am going to do more here.

Still did not dig out the plow


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;609267 said:


> Is it just me or is there not enough hours in a day.
> 
> I finished half of what I thought I could today, I forgot it gets dark so early.
> 
> Did clean up a ton of crap around the yard and those dead trees and went and burned all of it. Got to do some real work tommarow in Aurora then I am going to do more here.
> 
> Still did not dig out the plow


Not enought hours in the day and i leve for the GIE show thursday morning early


----------



## f250man

Good morning Clap. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning steve, whats going on?


----------



## toby4492

Good Morning OHIO :waving:


----------



## f250man

Not muck Ron going to hang siding at mom and dads today in a few.


Good morning Tom hows it going.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning Tom, 

sounds like fun steve


----------



## VBigFord20

Goooooood morning!

So who thinks the browns are going to win?


----------



## INTEXT

Morning all -

Browns stand good chance of winning today - mainly due to the positive press this week - keeps the younger players pumped up.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;609366 said:


> Goooooood morning!
> 
> So who thinks the browns are going to win?





INTEXT;609371 said:


> Morning all -
> 
> Browns stand good chance of winning today - mainly due to the positive press this week - keeps the younger players pumped up.


haha the browns win 2 in a row u guys r funny thanks for the joke guys it will help me finish up the work i gotta do today


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

This guy is not advertising the area where i plow, thank god!

"will do snowplowing in lima spencerville elida shawnee perry. driveways as low as $5.00 i plowed last year for family and it cost me a lot of money so just want to get some back. i can also do discounts for referrals thanks 4192346205 [email protected] "


----------



## slone

i am thinking about setting my 07 3500 chevy silverado 4x4 dump truck up with a plow system. this would be a backup truck. looking for a good used plow setup. i have meyers md2 on my other truck. am open to all ideas.i just don't want to break the bank for a backup system. thanks dave.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;609513 said:


> i am thinking about setting my 07 3500 chevy silverado 4x4 dump truck up with a plow system. this would be a backup truck. looking for a good used plow setup. i have meyers md2 on my other truck. am open to all ideas.i just don't want to break the bank for a backup system. thanks dave.


dave i have seen a couple decent mdII setups on craigslist the last week or two. i would stick with the same setup. then you can always have spare parts. But most of them have been right around 2500 bucks. kinda steep but


----------



## slone

I will check that out. I think the new setups are around $ 4500.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;609530 said:


> I will check that out. I think the new setups are around $ 4500.


i have been looking because i need a beater truck for a back up and i am rather poor


----------



## slone

I just went on craigs list. Some interesting things on there. What type of truck you looking for?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;609540 said:


> I just went on craigs list. Some interesting things on there. What type of truck you looking for?


88 to about 97 4x4 with plow ford or chevy 1/2ton or 3/4ton


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;609540 said:


> I just went on craigs list. Some interesting things on there. What type of truck you looking for?


88 to about 97 4x4 with plow ford or chevy 1/2ton or 3/4ton road worthy


----------



## slone

There is a white ford 4x4 parked across from 4 seasons in wickliffe. Has a plow and looks like maybe a dump insert. Older ford. I think tom may have looked at it. On my way home tommorow if it is still there i'll try to get you the info.i don't know what year or asking price.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dave, I havent looked at it yet. I will be thru there tonight looking at a place for plowing. I would def. go with the same set up MDII on the dump. New is expensive for a back up truck. If you would go new Boss or Western is what I would recommend. And get at least an 8-8.5 foot on the dump. A 7.5 would be tiny on the front of that. 

I added another board to my leaf box now. I hope it will give me the extra room necessary to do leaves. I filled it in a day and a half last week when it was shorter. Got a few things to finish tying up with some snow crap in the morning, then have to do a clean up in Perry. Wants the bushes trimmed, grass cut and some crap cleaned out of the beds. Joy o Joy, lol I will grab a few pics of the leaf box for you guys in a minute


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well here are the pictures like I said. I also repainted the plow frame and the pump as well. Looks 100% better now than before


----------



## f250man

looks good Tom nice slogan on the truck. I just bought a 8' Western pro plus and wings and snow deflector for $4300.00 and some change.  Just got to get it on the truck.


----------



## Young Pup

Steve sounds good. 

I saw a Chevy 2500hd reg cab 08 for 23,499 on a lot today. Sticker was 30,000 Truck has been down there since last fall. It has a 7'6 boss plow on it too.


----------



## Young Pup

Tom looks good. If I can do it right, I might put something on my truck panels too. Trying to from some type of stencils to do it though. I want it large with my number on it.


----------



## slone

I went by there tonight and the truck was not there.in the cleveland plain dealer today on page k4 of the classified section. The legal notices. The cuyahoga count public library is selling off some of there older plow trucks with plows and some salt spreaders. Sealed bids must be turned in by 12pm. Thursday oct. 30 the article lists the trucks.bids have to be turned in on snow rd. Not sure where the trucks are kept for viewing.might be worth a look for a backup truck.


----------



## Clapper&Company

hye guiys

tom truck looks good


----------



## kashman

well this is what i came up with for leafs i just ordered the semi post and cloth tarp for it 2 make it 8ft taller. im looking for a back blade 2 if any 1 knows of 1 let me know


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kash, 

I got a truck that looks just like your 2500, make u a real good deal on one if you need a other truck


----------



## kashman

throw me a text in the am ill get back 2 ya got 2 new guys starting 2 marrow so ill be busy baby sitting


----------



## Clapper&Company

got you kash


----------



## kc2006

8 foot taller? Wow thats scarey. Mines 5 foot on bedside, 10.5 total, ull be like 15 foot tall. that even legal?


----------



## erkoehler

In IL I thought it was 14ft in height before you need a permit....I could be wrong though.


----------



## Clapper&Company

dose seem kinda high, but what ever, 

Kurt whats going on.

Morning guys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks guys:waving: 

Steve, cant wait to see the new blade hanging off the front of the truck!!! Who dod you go thru to get it? 

Good morning ladies Got some paperwork junk to do this morning then go do some work


----------



## f250man

I got it from Carnage body. He gave me a hell of a deal. Could have got it from Tim Wallace supply for $3779.00 plus $200 shipped. But then no dealer support. So Carnage is 20 mins away and they said they are always there after hours.


----------



## Clapper&Company

thats what you need to look for steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

So when is the truck going in to get the plow strapped to it?? They sure do handle alot of plows at Carneige body there. Fisher, Boss, Meyer, Western, Snow Dogg and I think Curtis. Talk about a jack of all trades, lol

So I just heard on the news that tomorrow night into wednesday the temps could get cold enough for some little ice pellets to mix with the rain. So who is betting on when we will se the first actual plowable event?? Im shooting for Nov 15th


----------



## Clapper&Company

O man tom, i better get the salter ready to pre salt


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You gonna pre plow too???? LMAO I think it is only affecting a very, very small area right on the lakeshore. We will see some lake effect clouds forming later too. Supposed to be a pretty windy day as well


----------



## f250man

Tom Claps already pre plowed and will pre salt here in about a week.  :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL just stiring the pot


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so whos gonna pull out the bibs today with a nice 49 degrees and 15mph winds. i ammmm


----------



## Mike S

KGRlandscapeing;610912 said:


> so whos gonna pull out the bibs today with a nice 49 degrees and 15mph winds. i ammmm


I did! I actually broke them out last weekend!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I order new ones today


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;610724 said:


> O man tom, i better get the salter ready to pre salt


Only ron would do such a thing payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I broke mine out today. Holy crap was it ever cold. And clean ups sucked with the lovely wind blowing:realmad: 

On a better note, I just signed a terriffic 2 year plow account. Puts me well over my projected amount for the season!!!! With the way winter is shaping up so far, I hope it is a sign of how next year will be. Unless the sky falls, lol

And I am going to go look at a 2nd plow truck tomorrow too. I will need the thing that is for sure


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

that wind was cold man


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sound good guys


----------



## Young Pup

You bunch of whimps. Carharts already? What are you going to do when we stay at 20 degrees all the time. Stay in bed covered up. lol Just messing with you guys. It was a chilly one and we are under a freeze warning here tonight. 

Did quite a bit of leaf work today. Just had to put them at the curb and the city will pick them up too. Well, got some stuff to do will see if I can get back on again later.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;611492 said:


> You bunch of whimps. Carharts already? What are you going to do when we stay at 20 degrees all the time. Stay in bed covered up. lol Just messing with you guys. It was a chilly one and we are under a freeze warning here tonight.
> 
> Did quite a bit of leaf work today. Just had to put them at the curb and the city will pick them up too. Well, got some stuff to do will see if I can get back on again later.


hey i havent put my winter fat on yet thats the problem.


----------



## f250man

Tom you arn't letting the wife drive it now are you. 

Whats up Clap I thought you were coming up to pre treat tonight.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I was up and back home for my nap lol, i through u would of called me lol im on yahoo hit me up


----------



## kashman

went with the light jacket 2day nice ez day 4 yards mulch then we did fert i held down the fort in the truck made my guy spread


----------



## VBigFord20

Coveralls, ha!

I put my fleece on because it was a little chilly and I kept going. My worse issue today was the wind blowing my big tall empty van all over the 480 bridge, that was harsh.


----------



## carl b

VBigFord20;611880 said:


> Coveralls, ha!
> 
> I put my fleece on because it was a little chilly and I kept going. My worse issue today was the wind blowing my big tall empty van all over the 480 bridge, that was harsh.


was it the wind or the bridge that was bad ?:realmad: it looks like a war zone with all the closings up there .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

steve did they get ur truckside too? http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pts/889272912.html


----------



## clark lawn

calling for snow on tuesday here. Clap u got your salters ready


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im checking in to that right now alan what they calling for?


----------



## VBigFord20

crb 2500;612056 said:


> was it the wind or the bridge that was bad ?:realmad: it looks like a war zone with all the closings up there .


Wind, and your thinking of the interbelt bridge, not the 480 bridge over valley view.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

rain/snow on monday, snow on tuesday lol i'm ready


----------



## f250man

Yes Kevin they got everything since it was off the truck for sale. but mine had a piece of steel welded on both sides for reinforcements. So thats not mine but good eye and thanks for helping a fellow Ohio guy and plow site member out.


----------



## Bossman 92

What's up guys? I just walked in from work  Anybody else very busy right now? We have been working 12's for the last 3 weeks and I see this going on for at least a few more weeks. I have had 2 days off in the last month. payup Any how ... no snow for at least another month I have about a weeks worth of work to get everything ready. The phone is ringing off the hook for snow removal now I have enough to fill all 4 trucks plus some!


Well time for a shower...

Bossman


----------



## kc2006

bossman, send me some of that work.

The snow calls are just now starting to come in for me, about 2 a day now.


----------



## Young Pup

Hey NE Ohio get those plows ready. lol I have mine on the truck already down here. Needed to move it and I have not taken it off yet. lol But it is on the truck.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;612517 said:


> Yes Kevin they got everything since it was off the truck for sale. but mine had a piece of steel welded on both sides for reinforcements. So thats not mine but good eye and thanks for helping a fellow Ohio guy and plow site member out.


i am always lookin and that one just caught my eye.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well its starting to snow so we know we better get the stuff ready


----------



## Mike S

Clapper&Company;612761 said:


> Well its starting to snow so we know we better get the stuff ready


Thats what I did today! I have all of the plows out and gone through. By Sunday my stuff will be ready! What about you Clap, you have much to do?
Atleast JP is ready! Right JP!:salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company

MY truck all I got to do is put the new controller in it

Got to get the tranny and plow ready for the other truck

Dump is ready


----------



## VBigFord20

Well, I can actually see my plow now so I am getting someplace! Now I just need to clear enough room to get it out of the garage.

I will double check everything but I took my time when I stored it and greased everything then. It should plug in and go in a perfect world, so more likely then not something will be wrong.


----------



## Young Pup

Guys I started a winter thread for the 08-09 season in the weather part. Here is a link:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66994

Mike by no means am anywhere even close to being ready yet. The plow I decided is going to wait till next year to get repainted. The spreader I will continue to sand the spinner until I need it. Plow is back off the truck and under a tarp for the time being. I hear our truck load of salt has been ordered and I just need to find out where we are storing it.

Oh yeah, got a call from my ad being in the paper today. Working up a estimate/contract for them right now. 3rd week worth of running and finally got a call.


----------



## kc2006

What you guys think. Got a spreader tonight, its a magnum 575 (i think thats what its called, same as the new meyer blaster 350), motor is siezed but they think it can be rebuilt, also got a brand new motor, spinner, auger assembly plus wiring and controller for $500. Did I do ok on the price? I figured after I take the frame off and blast it then paint it up, it'll be practically new.

My first spreader, so it'll be a learning experience on how to replace the motor and all.


----------



## kashman

got it off the Clist a im going 2 look at some this week end how can you go wrong with 500 im trying 2 get 3 of them


----------



## kc2006

yea i got the one in medina. That place is pretty nice, i wish we had a plow joint like that here.


----------



## Mike S

Sounds good JP! I dont know where you want to store it but we have 4 staging areas around columbus where there will be SS loaders so if you need help Im there for you buddy!

I finaly got the blizzard on the D MAX and the CT322 today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awsome! Just need to finish instaling a blizzard on one more truck!

Kurt you cant go wrong on that at all. That will be the best $500 spent this year! You are going to make a bunch of money.


----------



## Mike S

Any one want to do a meet this year?


----------



## kootoomootoo

I bought a nearly new meyer 7.5 poly md2 with truck mount to fit my truck ....$1200.

Guy bought a truck with a plow...doesnt plow just wanted it sold. I'm still doing sprinkler blowouts so I hope u guys are wrong about the snow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its nice down here in KY


----------



## chazg33

hey tom did you happen to bid on laketran lots or metroparks lots,just curious if you were able to bid on them,,i won the bid for laketran park n ride in madison,hey let me know...chuck


----------



## kootoomootoo

The winner of a bid is technically just the biggest loser.


----------



## Mike S

kootoomootoo;614393 said:


> The winner of a bid is technically just the biggest loser.


Thats funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike S

Clapper&Company;614319 said:


> Its nice down here in KY


What? You on vaca?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Down for the Expo


----------



## Clapper&Company

I think im going to die!


I got 4 hours of sleep last night and i cant sleep tonight



My back is so screw up its not funny,I cant get it to crack, and i got a spot inbetween my sholuders and my mid back also. 

Its causing my head to hurt so bad, I fell like puking at times, and I cant even sleep its so bad. been trying to lay diffen ways and its not helping.


----------



## Mike S

Which expo? Isnt it the truck expo?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

GIE EXPO...Went last year...Hows the outside exibites? Looked like you got a lot of rain today, last year the outside was a complete mud arena.


----------



## Mike S

Elwer Lawn Care;614496 said:


> GIE EXPO...Went last year...Hows the outside exibites? Looked like you got a lot of rain today, last year the outside was a complete mud arena.


Sorry Im a R Tard! Cant believe I forgot about the GIE expo.


----------



## Clapper&Company

It rain all day yesterday, but were looking forward to being outside today.;


----------



## f250man

It going to be to nice day they way it looks and it will be even better if the Clap quits whinning about it.


----------



## VBigFord20

I'm glad I decided not to go to that. I was in bed for 12 hours, just got up and still feel like crap. I'm going to go to the doctor and get some meds and sleep all day.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Chuck, I havent heard about the lots yet. Do they call you or mail something?? IF I dont get them, oh well. I bid on the mentor and wickliffe lot. Not gonna kill me if I dont get them, got plenty of other work pouring in right now. 

Ron, just have Steve rub you back for you. I think you would like that 

Well I put the plow on today to make sure it all works and have to put new cutting edge bolts on. A few are broke from just sitting and not being used for a few years and rust. I also ordered timbrens for the front of the truck. Hopefully they are as good as everyone makes them out to be. Got them for 175 bucks


----------



## carl b

i got salt today :crying::realmad::realmad: i paid $180 per skid . i 'm not buying much yet i have to see if the price goes down . i don't know if i'll put the plow on or not yet so i'm waiting . my sub got a good truck now he just needs a salter . hoping not to use my salt but if i have to than i will . i fixed my old truck $ 1250 . that sucked . but i 'm going out now so chat with yall later


----------



## carl b

o ya i oil sprayed my truck yesterday to


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom he was hoping you would let him come to your house and you could rub it for him.,


----------



## WALKERS

Good to see you guys made it up north.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yes Josh just made it in


----------



## f250man

Yea Josh just got in had to stop and by a gas mask for the trip home.


----------



## WALKERS

LOL LOL That little stinker. I left the windows down in the truck as well J/k CLAP.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOLgood thing we didnt eat Mex


----------



## f250man

I think the pizza was bad enough.


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol yea it was.


hey hit me on yahoo


----------



## WALKERS

That was good pizza you guys just ate to much of it. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol it was good


----------



## f250man

I dont have a gas problem. 

And it was good pizza


----------



## WALKERS

THANKS DJ :salute::waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

yes sir, DJ hooked us up on that one,

Still would of been funny to see him get pulled over


----------



## f250man

Yes thanks again DJ and it would have been great to see him dragging one of those cones by that cop.


----------



## toby4492

Just a shout out to the Ohio boys that stopped by at the GIE show.

It was good to meet all you guys. 

And for Ron...............next time bring a shopping cart for all the free stuff so you don't screw up your back lugging it around.


----------



## f250man

Tom he made Josh carry it around. LOL 

It was great to final meet you to Tom


----------



## Clapper&Company

You know it Tom LOL.

That Free Shirt fits great ! ........
































..... O wait thats right you didnt have anything free


----------



## WALKERS

Yeah I dont get how the old man got stuck with bag??? My back still stand up to the young guns still.wesport


----------



## Clapper&Company

you wrong it and told us to put are stuff in it lol


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;615181 said:


> You know it Tom LOL.
> 
> That Free Shirt fits great ! ........
> 
> ..... O wait thats right you didnt have anything free


Anything else free and poor Steve would have had to carry you piggy back  LOL


----------



## WALKERS

Just stirring the pot there CLAP LOLxysport


----------



## f250man

Yea Tom there wasn't any room in the truck on the way home I think the Clap brought everything free back with him.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL thanks guys!


Hey tom, will Snoway payme to talk about there plows now?


----------



## f250man

Ron they want to sell some not have people only get a autograph and leave.


----------



## WALKERS




----------



## Clapper&Company

i hear you.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

and ron snoway did have free gloves you just had to have the thing


----------



## f250man

Im going to bed been a long day see you Josh.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning Steve!!!


----------



## f250man

Good morning Ron how did you sleep on the floor last night. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

It was good, got cold mid night but it was good. Breakfast was good too


----------



## f250man

Im glad you liked it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I did... So whats in store for today?


----------



## f250man

I ned to get some siding hung and cut some grass. What you got planed?


----------



## Young Pup

Well, it looks like the expo was a hit for you guys. Ron you back hurts because you are actually starting to do some work instead of sitting in the truck. lol j/k man Hope it gets better soon for you. My back is acting up too, I need to go the chiropractor as well. But my whole body is sore today for some reason. I think it is time for me to find some of my pain pills and take a few. 


JP


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea JP it was a good time, cant wait till the next one


----------



## f250man

Well Clap I see you made it home in one piece there buddy. And JP the expo was a good time.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I did i was less then 20mins from home when I seen that crash happen and i got stuck there for a hour


----------



## kc2006

hey guys, wheres the best place to get marker steaks? got an email with them for .49 each. seemed high


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt Im getting ready to order a boat load, if you want in on them we can get a better deal on them


----------



## kc2006

yea, ill need a few hundred of them.

got a new phone today with the full keyboard and its a pain to get used to.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

kc2006;615762 said:


> yea, ill need a few hundred of them.
> 
> got a new phone today with the full keyboard and its a pain to get used to.


Fat fingers don't work to good on those so I'd probably never get one. Although i'm sure once one got used to it, it would be quick to text.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt sweet Ill get with you tomrrow on the stakes also got something to talk to you about lol


----------



## Chevy03dump

Anyone up to going to a Turkey Shoot?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up guys?? Got gas today for 2.23 a gallon. So much better than 3.50 a gallon. 

Ron, you never called back. Your phone was cutting out pretty bad.

Did the clocks go back yet or something?? It says 7:17 on the post, but my phone says 8:17????


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;615839 said:


> Whats up guys?? Got gas today for 2.23 a gallon. So much better than 3.50 a gallon.
> 
> Ron, you never called back. Your phone was cutting out pretty bad.
> 
> Did the clocks go back yet or something?? It says 7:17 on the post, but my phone says 8:17????


One too many to drink??? Its fine on my side.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;615839 said:


> Whats up guys?? Got gas today for 2.23 a gallon. So much better than 3.50 a gallon.
> 
> Ron, you never called back. Your phone was cutting out pretty bad.
> 
> Did the clocks go back yet or something?? It says 7:17 on the post, but my phone says 8:17????


i just posted i paid 2.09 today


----------



## carl b

Chevy03dump;615833 said:


> Anyone up to going to a Turkey Shoot?


I've never been to one what all does it entail ? what all do you need to have to go ? info info please


----------



## kc2006

i always get the shaft on stuff. got a hide away kit on the site assuming it was new. it was BUT the only name part was the power supply. ***** wires and tubes. the seller is helping diagnos the problem but instead of just sending out new parts for whats broke. i gotta pay for replacements or pay to ship it back and wait who knows how long to get it back.

bad part is, i wanted to be loyal to him cus i said id take it but i found a better price with real whelen parts after i said that. shoulda went with the reputable dealer to begin with


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No, Im only into my first beer, lol. Who knows. Just wanted to check to make sure I wasnt losing my mind........not that I have any to start with


----------



## kc2006

i always get the shaft on stuff. got a hide away kit on the site assuming it was new. it was BUT the only name part was the power supply. ***** wires and tubes. the seller is helping diagnos the problem but instead of just sending out new parts for whats broke. i gotta pay for replacements or pay to ship it back and wait who knows how long to get it back.

bad part is, i wanted to be loyal to him cus i said id take it but i found a better price with real whelen parts after i said that. shoulda went with the reputable dealer to begin with


----------



## Chevy03dump

I generally go to the one at the Greensburg Lions Club. They have 14 shooters per shoot, shooting for either a turkey, bacon, ham or cash,depending on the shoot number. Closest bb to the center wins.

All you need is a shotgun and some cash. If you don't have a gun, you can usually borrow one.

They also have a jackpot round, where all winners in the last 10 rounds are eligible to enter. The winner of this round must hit dead center. The jackpot increases after every jackpot round that no one wins.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;615839 said:


> Whats up guys?? Got gas today for 2.23 a gallon. So much better than 3.50 a gallon.
> 
> Ron, you never called back. Your phone was cutting out pretty bad.
> 
> Did the clocks go back yet or something?? It says 7:17 on the post, but my phone says 8:17????


Nest Saturday they will,so an extra hour of sleep then.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thank you JP!!! I could use an extra hour of sleep now with cleanups under way. I only got two hours of sleep last night and went to Denny's at 4:30 am. The lumberjack slam is so good


----------



## Young Pup

I know the feeling Tom, I don't want to get up in the am anymore due to being to tired from the cleanups and using the backpack or pushing the rolling blower. Maybe I should go to be earlier than usual. Like right after work. lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im fixin to get my self a late snack and go to bed here shortly. Having a blower hanging off your back for 8-10 hours a day really wears on you. Pushing the big blower around isnt much better


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;615882 said:


> Im fixin to get my self a late snack and go to bed here shortly. Having a blower hanging off your back for 8-10 hours a day really wears on you. Pushing the big blower around isnt much better


even funner in the wind and cold!


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;615882 said:


> Im fixin to get my self a late snack and go to bed here shortly. Having a blower hanging off your back for 8-10 hours a day really wears on you. Pushing the big blower around isnt much better


I hear ya. I was just thinking the same thing. My eyes are getting tired and I am saying to "myself wtf are you doing go to bed." So I think I will sign off on that note. Catch everyone on Monday. Have a good one.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt should of got the one i wanted you too lol

Tom I know lol


Well im going to get the salt box ready to roll, may need it this week. I dont think we will but if you dont do somthing now we will lol

Tom, let me know if you need help with clean ups


----------



## born2farm

you better hurry up clapper its sleeting here..lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

is it YGH?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nothing to worry about tonihgt

Pavement is 47.5 and the Ground is 58.7 still


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;615900 said:


> Kurt should of got the one i wanted you too lol
> 
> Tom I know lol
> 
> Well im going to get the salt box ready to roll, may need it this week. I dont think we will but if you dont do somthing now we will lol
> 
> Tom, let me know if you need help with clean ups


I figured I would see you pre-salting as I passed through Minerva today. I was looking around in shock that you actually were not out there salting at 51'


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL you were in Minerva and didnt call me What the H


----------



## VBigFord20

I don't have your number.... or anyone for that matter. My phone took a dump last week and I lost all my contacts. Contractors, friends, customers, whatever was not written down is gone. Guess I need to wait for some of those people to call me.


I did look for you, figured you would be salting, how hard would it be to see you.

PM me your #. I got a job going on out in Kensington so I'm going to be beating around that area here and there. in the next few weeks.


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;616021 said:


> is it YGH?


lol ya it did for about 20min. melted on contact so you still got a while.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats sweet YGH


----------



## f250man

Well guys they are saying about a 1/2" of wet snow on the grass for us tonight. Im starting to get worried since I still don't have a new plow mounted yet to my truck. :realmad:


----------



## carl b

steve , if you get in a bind call me i'd be glad to help .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve dont feel bad, you arent the only one I know in this predicament. I can help you out too buddy!!! If it does snow, there are enough of us here to help you out


----------



## kc2006

steve change ur sig. the curse of meyer is haunting u still.


----------



## f250man

Thanks guys Ron said he will help out to. So with all 3 of you guys helping when you can will be a big relief off my shoulders and I wont loose any more sleep. :waving:


----------



## Metz

hey Kurt,
You interested in picking up a few driveways in canfield and austintown? I just got a bunch of new commercial accounts in Liberty and Howland and theres no way I'm going to drive across town for 2 driveways. The Canfield one is in the Cloisters off Shields, and theAustintown one is on Nashua off New. Let me know if you're interested.

I took the day off from leaf cleanups (too windy) and got the ol' Curtis plow ready. changed the hydro fluid, washed it, etc. The weather channel just changed the forecast(again), now saying 2-4" tomorrow night! no way


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

no way! If you do you better get some pictures for us!


----------



## slone

anybody know anything about the place in medina with the plows on craigslist and ebay. i think its called chucks custom or something like that.want to set the dump up for a back up truck.


----------



## f250man

Well guys they are now saying 1-3" Tuesday night into Wednesday morning. That really sucks for me.  It will all melt I know ground is still to warm but it still dosent make me worry any less it will be here to stay soon and I need a plow.


----------



## VBigFord20

slone;616736 said:


> anybody know anything about the place in medina with the plows on craigslist and ebay. i think its called chucks custom or something like that.want to set the dump up for a back up truck.


I have passed there before and I know my friend has bought stuff from them before. They have been there a long ass time and just recently picked up Meyers and seem to be selling them dirt cheep to get the word out or something.

If I needed another plow, and liked yellow poop I would go there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I put a new cutting edge on the plow today. So much better than the old one that was on there. Paid 126 bucks for it too. Didnt think that wa too bad. Signed a few more plow contracts too. Then trimmed some trees and bushes for a little bit. Kinda crazy that they are calling for snow already. None of my stuff is staked at all!!!! Some places I know pretty well, so there wont be no issue. But the new stuff should be interesting if I have to go out and if I want too since contracts do not go into effect till Nov 1st. I would probably only hit the commercial lots.


----------



## slone

hey tom give me a call. i want to see if you want to go look at a couple plows with me. david


----------



## chazg33

hey steve if you need some help let me know,i am only a few minutes away,i am running 4 trucks this year,just a call away thanks chuck,,,,


----------



## AESC

I am ready to go this year. If anyone is looking for subs i would like to get some steady work.
my truck is tuned up and plow serviced and im ready to go.
i have a chevy 2500 with a 8'2'' boss V plow.

i live in uniontown but will service summit, stark and portgage county.


----------



## Young Pup

A little bit of talk about snow and this place comes alive.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

This place sure is alive!! 

Dave, I will call you in the morning. I am fixin to get to bed here in a few


----------



## carl b

i'm off to drink now but if anyone needs help i can if i'm around


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I might be heading off of here to get some rest soon. If I have anything to drink right now that would be all she wrote. I would be asleep in a heartbeat.


----------



## born2farm

ok well i posted this on lawnsite too but will prolly get better response here. i need to wire a strobe light from my quad battery. I need to incorporate a toggle switch, fuse holder and a two prong plug. i need the switch and fuse to be on the light side of the plug. can anyone show me a picture of explain how this needs hooked up?

i have it hooked up and working right now but i have both wires running from the light to a neg. (one to the neg. on battery and one to neg. on switch) just dont seem right


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;617062 said:


> ok well i posted this on lawnsite too but will prolly get better response here. i need to wire a strobe light from my quad battery. I need to incorporate a toggle switch, fuse holder and a two prong plug. i need the switch and fuse to be on the light side of the plug. can anyone show me a picture of explain how this needs hooked up?
> 
> i have it hooked up and working right now but i have both wires running from the light to a neg. (one to the neg. on battery and one to neg. on switch) just dont seem right


brock i showd you on lawnsite


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol hey guys got t5he salt bpx on the truck and its ready to roll


----------



## clark lawn

hey Metz i already have a drive in the Cloisters if Kurt dont want it ill take it.


----------



## born2farm

thanks kgr. gotter figured out. i had it the right way the first time i did it today just didnt have a good fuse


----------



## f250man

Hey Chuck I'll call if i need some help. I think I got 9 guys that I can call on now Thanks Guys


----------



## VBigFord20

You guys get easily excited. Tomorrow its going to be 40 and wet (in Cleveland anyways). Salt is a possibility, but I doubt anyone will be doping a blade for any real snow anytime soon. 





At least that what I keep telling myself because I am not ready. lol


----------



## VBigFord20

Well today already sucks. Someone broke into one of the stores that I maintain around 3:00am. Got a call from the frantic 22 year old female manager because there was a huge display window smashed out and the cops just leave her there alone to deal with it. :angry:

They made off with the cash register that only had $15.00 in loose change in it, a few bottles of pop and that's about it. 

$1000 worth of damage and ruining my day boarding up and cleaning the store for $15.00. I guess the day can only get better from here.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys, 

Sounds like a fun day ahead for you lol


----------



## Metz

clark lawn;617118 said:


> hey Metz i already have a drive in the Cloisters if Kurt dont want it ill take it.


sweet! i didn't know if you came over that way. the thing about the cloisters driveway is, its a relative of mine. its an easy push, straight back, bank the snow at the top of the drive. i don't know what you charge for a driveway over there, but i was getting $27. problem is, dude is kinda goofy. they would only call for a plow when there was like 4" or more, and they wanted me to come out early (before they left for work). I just can't do that this year with all these new commercial lots that need to be done early. if you want it, its all you. let me know. i will send you their info, and inform them who you are


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

anybody know how much meyer fluid is?


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;617558 said:


> anybody know how much meyer fluid is?


The genuine meyer fluid i believe is like 8 dollars a quart. or something like that


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;617572 said:


> The genuine meyer fluid i believe is like 8 dollars a quart. or something like that


thanks aaron i gotta go pick some up today or tomorrow i just figured i would ask


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont use the meyer stuff. I get the crap in the blue bottle. Works just fine for me. Cost like 5 bucks or something a quart.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I whimped out and did not got out today. It is cold out there and to be honest the leaves really are not falling very fast.34 out there right now. I just want them to be down before the first plowable snow that is for sure.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;617615 said:


> I dont use the meyer stuff. I get the crap in the blue bottle. Works just fine for me. Cost like 5 bucks or something a quart.


where do you buy urs from


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I get mine from the auto parts stores around, Tractor Supply, or anywhere that has it


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom is talking abouit SAM"S Fulid


----------



## kashman

i run ATF in all my stuff with 0 problems


----------



## f250man

Clapper&Company;617916 said:


> Tom is talking abouit SAM"S Fulid


It is also Artic blue that is what I used to buy for my Meyers pumps


----------



## f250man

Hey Guys went and paid for the new plow today it will be ready next Wendesday and as soon as its on the truck I will post some pics. Got to get new tires and a back rack and new l.e.d light for the back rack.  :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

good deal buddy


----------



## f250man

Did you find me some strobes yet


----------



## WALKERS

Hey CLAP I have this FF shirt that doesn't fit me and a EXPO bag. You missing any of this? 
Plus I requested to join the "Social group" as well. 

It was cold aa HE!! tosay I can just imagine what it is up NORTH.


----------



## Young Pup

Good news Steve on the plow can't wait to see the pictures of it. Sounds like Ron is getting more free stuff to me.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea Josh I am 

I knew about the badge but not the shirt but i am missing one lol.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh added to the group and as friend
JP add to group


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;618205 said:


> Josh added to the group and as friend
> JP add to group


man it is about time I felt left out :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL JP 

Hows things in the south


----------



## Young Pup

Cold and the leaves are not playning ball. They are for the most part all of up in those trees. Guess I am just wishing this season is over.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea we dont have any leafs falling yet


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good to hear Steve!!!

It is cold here, but the lake keeps it warmer during this time of the year. Warms us in the fall, and freezes our ass in the spring. No happy medium really. That whole snow thing went away real quick once the winds kicked up like they have. I hope this will bring some of those leaves down. I would be willing to bet that by thanksgiving we will be plowing something.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yep yep yep


----------



## f250man

I bet before that guys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hope not!!! I would like to get these leaves all cleaned up first. Then it can snow all it wants to


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;618439 said:


> I hope not!!! I would like to get these leaves all cleaned up first. Then it can snow all it wants to


i am with tom i am all for it after my stuff is put away


----------



## WALKERS

Good morning felas.
I am with Tom as well on the leaves. We are suppose to be in the 70s by this weekend and all this week. CLAP send me some address info and I might send you your t shirt, if you send me my Tshirt you also get an EXPO badge with that guys company that was in the SIMA magazine. LOL LOL.


----------



## carl b

i'd like to get my clean-ups done too. we have snow on the grass here now . hope i can go to work by noon tho. most of the trees still have half fallen now so i think we'll get the clean-ups done . nexted week looks better lows in the 40 s highs in the 60 s :bluebounc


----------



## f250man

So Ohio did anyone salt or plow besides Clap. J/K there buddy I know you were chomping at the chance it will come. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Preplowed,Presalted, and did leaf work today. I will be ready when the first plowable snow hits in December, everything will be done and I can just sit back and wait till the next storm then.

Had a bid out, found out I did not get it. Oh well, there are some more out there still.


----------



## carl b

i used 200 tons of salt in my 300 lbs salter last night by the bag # 50 lol j/k no salt here .


----------



## Easy

Was down to Ravenna this afternoon and couldn't believe how much snow I ran through getting there. Looks like 3-4 inches in some places. I usually get hit with the lake effect stuff, but lucked out this time.
Can anyone recommend a good replacement tire for plowing? I am thinking of replacing mine this year.
Thanks
Don


----------



## carl b

I've had two pair of goodyear silent armers . they have kevlar side walls i've ran over nails and notating .but one made it threw they had to plug it from the in side because the reamer wont go threw . o ya did i tell you i never have been stuck since i got them . my truck has a open rear end so it was a problem before . just my 2 cents & a 60 000 mile life


----------



## Clapper&Company

Josh PM

Steve, Funny

Don, MasterCraft C/T;s or A/ts


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

it snowd i got nervous but i kept tell myself no you cant put the plow on yet its not that time


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL kevin


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have the goodyear silent armors on my truck as well. Those or the BFG ATs would be a fine choice. Check out conrad's since they are having a sale on tires. I got my Goodyears for 758 installed including front end alignment. 

My timbrens came in today, but I didnt have time to get them. Will pick them up tomorrow and probably install them this weekend. I have heard that they are a biatch to do sometimes. 

Was colder than crap out there doing leaves. Was going to do some work south of here in the Mayfield area. No go of course. Got halfway there and drove into a friggin white-out. So I went and did leaves in Mentor. Was cold, but got stuff done once the winds died down some


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya, cold and windy here too. Attenpted to mulch up some leaves and cut some grass today. Went to put the plow mount on my brother's 4 wheeler and of course the wrong one. My honda dealer is not worth a ****. Finally back to mowing some that have been almost two months now.


----------



## kc2006

i like my cooper discoverer st's. paid 640 after tax i think and theyre 10 ply. 

its snow/sleeting here and actually kinda sticking to the road


----------



## kashman

well it snowed every 5 min had the guys out doing leafs y i set the trucks up for the plows. everybody cut out at 2:00 left me 2 freeze by my self.


----------



## kashman

still looking for a rear blade and salt spreaders


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys!

ITs going to be a bit warmer today


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;619818 said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> ITs going to be a bit warmer today


could of foold me i had to put the garbage out and go run and do a few things this morning i couldnt get the frost off easily


----------



## f250man

Yes it was cold this morning but turned out to be a great day.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;620277 said:


> Yes it was cold this morning but turned out to be a great day.


so i was cutting today went to one house and even at 2 in the afternoon the back yard on the northside of the house had snow in it.


----------



## VBigFord20

It was cold as balls this morning when I left the house at 6:30, my truck said 21'.

Nice afternoon though. I came home and got the truck ready for the plow and worked on the red truck as well. Going to double check all the electrical connections this weekend and grease everything (and spray the rest with fluid film) and I will be ready to go.


----------



## carl b

whats up u all . i meet the clap & gary for lunch yesterday guess where ??? ya it was cold today but its only going to get worse now . the trees here just need to drop their stuff so i can be done .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Got some more clean ups done today. It was colder than crap out there this morning. Had to let the truck warm to defrost the windows. Got my timbrens put in a little bit ago. Man that was a PITA but well worth it. Drives better already and the plow isnt even on yet. 

Holy crap have I been getting alot of calls for plowing. I wish I had the money to buy a 2nd truck. Could really use it this year. But I will make due. Dont worry guys, I wont whine this year about no snow. I am making damn good money if it snows or not.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;620344 said:


> \ Dont worry guys, I wont whine this year about no snow. I am making damn good money if it snows or not.


Just send all the snow this way, i will be the one whining about no snow!


----------



## 2008 Taco

VBigFord20;620304 said:


> It was cold as balls this morning when I left the house at 6:30, my truck said 21'.
> 
> Nice afternoon though. I came home and got the truck ready for the plow and worked on the red truck as well. Going to double check all the electrical connections this weekend and grease everything (and spray the rest with fluid film) and I will be ready to go.


Hey are u from the Mayfield Heights area?


----------



## fernalddude

Hey guys been so busy with shutdowns at work and blasting, painting, and getting all the equipment ready for the season almost ready, Friday getting tires on 3 trucks plus headache rack and swing gate mount plus toolbox mounted on 5th truck. If I could only sleep and have just a day to do nothing would be great but this weekend is to good for last minute paint and stickers. So hope all is well with everyone and we are ready for a great season...........xysport


----------



## VBigFord20

2008 Taco;620390 said:


> Hey are u from the Mayfield Heights area?


Nope, Im from the Southwest side, Parma, N. Royalton, Strongsville, Middleburg, around there.


----------



## 2008 Taco

I saw the name Nico and thought u were someone I knew, its not a very common name. I'm actually from Brooklyn, right by Parma.


----------



## Bossman 92

And another day begins!!! Should be a short easy day, I just have to haul 3 loads of salt, plant 10 or so plants and lay 3 yards of mulch, and mow 11 places.  Oh well there is always tommorow.

Looks like a great week in store for us next week, should be able to tie up most of the loose ends by then.

Bossman


----------



## Clapper&Company

Got a few clean-ups line up today. 

its going to be kinda nicer today


----------



## tls22

Hellooooo Ohio....this is my last day of cutting grass. Temp went down to 27 last night! The lawns are done growing and the leaves are falling. We had a inch of snow here on tuesday! Things are getting crazy!



Thanks for your time!:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

sorry to hear that tim, not even Nov, and your alreay seen you yealy snow fall...


Thats kinda sad


----------



## tls22

Clapper&Company;620728 said:


> sorry to hear that tim, not even Nov, and your alreay seen you yealy snow fall...
> 
> Thats kinda sad


Wow everyone wants to be a comedian lol That early snow fall is just the tip of the ice Burg clapper. Big snows coming my way!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Tim, i hope we all have a good winter


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tls22;620730 said:


> Wow everyone wants to be a comedian lol That early snow fall is just the tip of the ice Burg clapper. Big snows coming my way!


tim tim tim your apparently still feeling it in ur bones i told you to get new bones. And hey we enjoy you around our thread from time to time


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey guys. Just got done cutting about 15 lawns. Great day out there. May have picked up two more commercial accounts. Real good. Plow and Salt. If you say salt on here clap comes a running usually. Put the dual batteries in the chevy yesterday. Looks real clean. Going to get some new tires on monday and a few other things. I will have a slide show next week of all the new stuff on the truck. Im glad Tom is ready for a good winter. No Whining. we will see. Hey have you heard back from the post offices yet. i bid the one by my house, but who knows when they will call if they do. Only 3 guys bid it and one of them is on here. I can remember his call name. Well have a good week. Trick or Treat   ussmileyflag


----------



## carl b

they allways call me Nov. 1 



tom , if you can feel the timbres without your plow you need to torq your bars up I've had them for at leased 4 years & they don't come in contact until the plows up . 

I got to work this weekend :realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey guys!


Any one dealing with cheap people this year? Either they dont want to spend moeny or they got someone that wants to work for free


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got one post office and the plaza I do has one in it as well. No other ones though. 

My t-bars are cranked, even with the truck jacked up and the tires off the ground, the timbrens still touch the a-arm. Plus I dont want to spend another 65 bucks for an alignment since I just got one.


----------



## WALKERS

FERMADUDE
Hey you need to take a day we said so if anyone is asking.
How is everyone else.


----------



## JRSlawn

I am looking for subs in Akron anyone that might be interested pm me and I will get you more details


----------



## f250man

I bid my local post office to and haven't heard anything yet either I am trying to take it from the jerk that is doing it know. Hes one of those lowballers and non paying contractors. 

So I finally am going to have a plow on the truck next week and some new tires. Will see what else I can put on the truck when the insurance check comes in. payup

Looks like we are in for some real nice weather for the next 7 days.

Good morning fellas.


----------



## stcroixjoe

hey guys haven't been on in a while just checking in reading some posts steve that sucks about your plow what are you getting to replace?


----------



## f250man

Hey Joe its been a while how are you doing? 

I am getting an 8' Western Ultra mount pro plus with wings and snow flap with the v plow wiring installed on weds.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys!


Happy Snow Season!.... Today is the first day of snow season


----------



## carl b

snow season ?? that sucks if only snow was warm lol
i'm off to a late start today  only have 10 clean-ups tho. whos ready for the trees to drop so we can be done for the year  ?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;621554 said:


> snow season ?? that sucks if only snow was warm lol
> i'm off to a late start today  only have 10 clean-ups tho. whos ready for the trees to drop so we can be done for the year  ?


me the ground gets to soft this time of year everything you move acrossd it sinks


----------



## carl b

yep thats Ohio clay soil is kind of like a sponge


----------



## carl b

http://www.angelos-supplies.com/Portals/0/2008 Salt Price List.pdf

if i read this correct they have salt for 142 a pallet


----------



## chazg33

hey steve ,i even checked on the post office in madison back in sept,the geneva office said they were having problems there,,,i called the postmaster in madison and she said they never had any problems with him,,,,found out he's charging 65.00 to plow lot,,,, salt???? thats why they keep him...chuck..


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Clapper&Company;621148 said:


> hey guys!
> 
> Any one dealing with cheap people this year? Either they dont want to spend moeny or they got someone that wants to work for free


YES and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hope the snow and cold hold off til December! I've got 2 Paver patios with seat walls and one fireplace to build before this season is over! People and their last minute crap! I tell ya......


----------



## f250man

Yea Chuck that is the same dumb a** that dose the Crew Cuts parking lot to.


----------



## tls22

KGRlandscapeing;620796 said:


> tim tim tim your apparently still feeling it in ur bones i told you to get new bones. And hey we enjoy you around our thread from time to time


Im sorry i will not make it a habit then!:waving:

ps. Lake frozen over by dec 1st


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tls22;621783 said:


> Im sorry i will not make it a habit then!:waving:
> 
> ps. Lake frozen over by dec 1st


hey i have some contracts i wont starve


----------



## f250man

Anyone looking for a residental drive in South Euclid. I have one it is at 1528 felton rd. Dont have a number just got the address from the lead. So go get it guys in the Cleveland area. Steve :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mid Ohio---- I know it sucks dont it


What else is going on guys?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Morning guys:waving: Went to bed way to early last night and then picked up an extra hour of sleep, so here I am wide awake at 5:30 on Sunday

Well I got some little crap to do today. Then finally clean my pig stye of a truck out and give it a good wax


----------



## chazg33

steve,, did you bid on crew cuts this year,,they were taking bids.they were looking for plowing and mowing package deal...i see you getting a western set up.great plow you will be happy...i just picked up a new 8611lp blizzard last week,its goes on are new chevy this year,should cut time in half....


----------



## f250man

No Chuck I didn't since I bid it the last 2 years and they stayed with that other jack a**. Plus I don't mow grass or landscape. But maybe I'll drop one off monday.

Maybe I'll see out plowing this year. I didnt see you at all last year.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats goin on Steve?? Havent seen ya in a while, gotta meet up again sometime.


----------



## f250man

Yes we do. Me and Clap were going to get with you when he was up but I was busy and he was home sick he missed the cows and the back woods living if you know what I mean 

Dose your buddy still have that Boss for sale? I might be buying used if the insurance company wont come off some more money. And if so shoot me a P.M. with his name and # again. Thanks


----------



## chazg33

steve i seen you a couples times last year while heading to the perry church,most of my time is in geneva.perry church is far as i go ....


----------



## f250man

Yea Chuck I dont go out side of Madison to much it keeps me pretty busy just in town. You must have been able to keep up last year in that big storm. Since I didn't get a call from you to hit the church. I spent 48 hrs in the seat of the truck with 4 hrs of sleep.


----------



## chazg33

i know what you mean,3 days solid last year a couple of times,i added 2 more trucks last year,i have 5 now running this year,i might need you for the church i will let you know,they just added a new lot on the back its double the size now,i just rebid it and got a 3 year contract,i read they stole your plow ,,,man that sucks,good choice on western,,check out blizzard i got 3 now and love them....


----------



## f250man

I am going Western since all my buddys run them and the guy I sub for has 2 back ups in the shop so if I go down I'll just go to the shop drop mine and hook up and go be down for like 10 mins and back ready to go.

Let me know on the Church I could probably help you out.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys,

Yea tom, we were going to hook up with you, but it didnt work out.

Hows whats upchuck


----------



## f250man

GOOOOOD Morning Ohio whats up guys looks like a great week for some outdoor work before the bottom falls out.


----------



## buckhigh

Hey guys, question/dilemma for ya. I have a lot of residential customers in the Cleveland Hts/University Hts area that are getting bombarded with fliers offering seasonal plow contracts for $190. They are asking me if i can match/beat that price? Now why in the world would I and work for free, but at the same time I dont want to lose them as a customer? Who are these idiots plowing for nothing? Have you guys seen much lowballing out there and how would you handle this? These driveways are single lane 100ft deep at most...I don't want to go any lower than $300. And advice would be appreicated...

Tony
Northeast Ohio Lawn Services


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

neols;623409 said:


> Hey guys, question/dilemma for ya. I have a lot of residential customers in the Cleveland Hts/University Hts area that are getting bombarded with fliers offering seasonal plow contracts for $190. They are asking me if i can match/beat that price? Now why in the world would I and work for free, but at the same time I dont want to lose them as a customer? Who are these idiots plowing for nothing? Have you guys seen much lowballing out there and how would you handle this? These driveways are single lane 100ft deep at most...I don't want to go any lower than $300. And advice would be appreicated...
> 
> Tony
> Northeast Ohio Lawn Services


Yes i am even getting them in my own mailbox i am thinkin about letting somebody eles do my driveway. one guy was like ya i have 3 for 170 i said well you payd over 200 last year why would you pay less this year??? I took 10 off and said when i send you a contract thats pretty much my bottom line i dont do this for a hobby? he signd it quaility work and you just have to hand out. by about the first of Feb those people will understand why it was so cheap.


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;623415 said:


> Yes i am even getting them in my own mailbox i am thinkin about letting somebody eles do my driveway. one guy was like ya i have 3 for 170 i said well you payd over 200 last year why would you pay less this year??? I took 10 off and said when i send you a contract thats pretty much my bottom line i dont do this for a hobby? he signd it quaility work and you just have to hand out. by about the first of Feb those people will understand why it was so cheap.


yep they will put them self out of biz . or never show .


----------



## kashman

thats y as pros we have2 do the little things like get out of the truck and do the walks and steps. trust me i choose 2 only have 2 5hr routs i can have more just dont need it


----------



## Burkartsplow

neols;623409 said:


> Hey guys, question/dilemma for ya. I have a lot of residential customers in the Cleveland Hts/University Hts area that are getting bombarded with fliers offering seasonal plow contracts for $190. They are asking me if i can match/beat that price? Now why in the world would I and work for free, but at the same time I dont want to lose them as a customer? Who are these idiots plowing for nothing? Have you guys seen much lowballing out there and how would you handle this? These driveways are single lane 100ft deep at most...I don't want to go any lower than $300. And advice would be appreicated...
> 
> Tony
> Northeast Ohio Lawn Services


My seasonal for a 100 ft single drive is$600.00. Any thing else is not worth my time. I dont like to do a lot of residentials, but the ones i have know i do good work and they have no problem paying what I ask. Good luck with that....


----------



## buckhigh

Burkartsplow;623523 said:


> My seasonal for a 100 ft single drive is$600.00. Any thing else is not worth my time. I dont like to do a lot of residentials, but the ones i have know i do good work and they have no problem paying what I ask. Good luck with that....


$600...nice. When idiots out there are willing to do it for $190, I have no chance at 6 bones let alone 3.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

We have this talk everytime we talk about contracts. the westside guys aaron and chad r like we get 600 over here we get more snow and work cheaper. seems like a messd up world to me. I went and lookd at an 87 blazer today with a sweet western on the front but you could of stuck ur hand threw the body and it had zero rocker panels. 1500 bucks i am thinking about it but i really dont feel the want to do all that sheetmetal work so i dont freeze.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I had 10 resis last year mixed in with my commercial. I have them all back again this year. they know they are not first on the list. They may wake up and have snow in there drive because the commercials are my main priority, but I try my hardest to keep them happy. They appreciate that and that is how you can charge what you charge. These guys doing it for $10 are hoping they can get a couple of streets close to one another that sign up and that is how they make money. If they only get one from a street and the rest scattered all over the place they will lose there A*& this winter. And most likely they dont have the right insurance and when something goes wrong then they are really in the hole, and just stop have way through the season. Happy customers equals repeat customers. If you play your cards right every year it will get easier and easier to fill up routes.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;623622 said:


> I had 10 resis last year mixed in with my commercial. I have them all back again this year. they know they are not first on the list. They may wake up and have snow in there drive because the commercials are my main priority, but I try my hardest to keep them happy. They appreciate that and that is how you can charge what you charge. These guys doing it for $10 are hoping they can get a couple of streets close to one another that sign up and that is how they make money. If they only get one from a street and the rest scattered all over the place they will lose there A*& this winter. And most likely they dont have the right insurance and when something goes wrong then they are really in the hole, and just stop have way through the season. Happy customers equals repeat customers. If you play your cards right every year it will get easier and easier to fill up routes.


Aaron i didnt say there was anything wrong with being good. Did you sell ur plow that you put on craigslist? We just live in 2 diffrent sides of this area. But its nuts the diffrence between 20 miles.


----------



## kashman

neols;623409 said:


> Hey guys, question/dilemma for ya. I have a lot of residential customers in the Cleveland Hts/University Hts area that are getting bombarded with fliers offering seasonal plow contracts for $190. They are asking me if i can match/beat that price? Now why in the world would I and work for free, but at the same time I dont want to lose them as a customer? Who are these idiots plowing for nothing? Have you guys seen much lowballing out there and how would you handle this? These driveways are single lane 100ft deep at most...I don't want to go any lower than $300. And advice would be appreicated...
> 
> Tony
> Northeast Ohio Lawn Services


how close are you 2 hide park if close let me know


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;623628 said:


> Aaron i didnt say there was anything wrong with being good. Did you sell ur plow that you put on craigslist? We just live in 2 diffrent sides of this area. But its nuts the diffrence between 20 miles.


Oh I know that kevin. I know you do good work. it is crazy what 20 miles can do sometimes. yeah I sold it for $800. I was happy. Had a couple of guys wanting to look at it, but they flaked out and then reposted it again and had a call and sell that night. Had someone call when I was talking to the guy that bought it. I told him I had someone there who was looking at it. the guy on the phone offered me $700, which what i was asking. I told the guy right then someone else would give me what I want and he offered me $800 cash. I said deal. If that guy did not call I would have gone as low as $600 if the guy had cash. Good timing for me. Did you see my post on craigslist for the plow?


----------



## f250man

I sure wish that quality mattered around here the people around here just want the cheapest price for the job they don't care how good you are or if you are there on time. At least my commercial lots are very loyal even when I raise the prices.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;623687 said:


> Oh I know that kevin. I know you do good work. it is crazy what 20 miles can do sometimes. yeah I sold it for $800. I was happy. Had a couple of guys wanting to look at it, but they flaked out and then reposted it again and had a call and sell that night. Had someone call when I was talking to the guy that bought it. I told him I had someone there who was looking at it. the guy on the phone offered me $700, which what i was asking. I told the guy right then someone else would give me what I want and he offered me $800 cash. I said deal. If that guy did not call I would have gone as low as $600 if the guy had cash. Good timing for me. Did you see my post on craigslist for the plow?


yes sir i did


----------



## Clapper&Company

Evening guys!

Waiting on the guy I sold my plow to show up to drop off his truck so we can install it for him.

Im also looking over my SIMA packet I got today


----------



## Lux Lawn

Hey Kurt, Whats happening?


----------



## VBigFord20

My computer was down for 2 days and I only missed 2 pages, you guys are slacking on your padding.

I'm not doing any more then the 4 lots and the handful of drives I did last year. Actually I take that back, I added one lot but last I herd that company may be closing due to weak sales so who knows. Today was a stressful day and I feel as if I am slowly loosing my mind. I was going to bid more stuff but I really don't feel that the money is worth the stress so that's it I guess.

Going to go vote first thing tomorrow and hope that on the 5th we will not be waking up in the Socialist States of America.ussmileyflag


----------



## kc2006

Larry! Whats going on?


----------



## kc2006

VBigFord20;623927 said:


> Going to go vote first thing tomorrow and hope that on the 5th we will not be waking up in the Socialist States of America.ussmileyflag


It scares me that we probably will be.

Plow calls are very slow with me, haven't had a call in 2 weeks. No bids that i put out have come back. Looks like I have alil under half a route and subbing again.


----------



## Lux Lawn

kc2006;624026 said:


> Larry! Whats going on?


You ready for winter? 
We have been working on plows the last few weeks trying to get them all ready...just about done. Hope to get all my clean-ups done before the snow comes.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys im off to bed.

Going to be a long say again tomrrow.


----------



## tls22

Clapper&Company;624299 said:


> Hey guys im off to bed.
> 
> Going to be a long say again tomrrow.


Good morning clap, long day today? Mine usaully last about 24 hours and i work about 8-9 of those hours!:waving:


----------



## f250man

Yes Tom is coming down to see the Clap so it will be a long day. A lot of  for the Clap.


----------



## f250man

So Clap when your done with that one come up and put mine on for me and I'll save some money. :waving:


----------



## buckhigh

kashman;623637 said:


> how close are you 2 hide park if close let me know


hide park? the steakhouse? i'm based out of lakewood and yes i'm straight...lol. Got a really good deal on a 1 bedroom and a 4 car garage for my shop. where is hide park?


----------



## Burkartsplow

neols;624447 said:


> hide park? the steakhouse? i'm based out of lakewood and yes i'm straight...lol. Got a really good deal on a 1 bedroom and a 4 car garage for my shop. where is hide park?


Are you set for the year with accounts. If you need any I may have a few resis for ya. They call and I dont like to take to many. commercial is my main priority. My house is on the corner of warren and detroit. well north of detroit on warren. If you ever need any help, I am in the area, or ask Kashman, he tried to pull me out last year during the big storm, but i was too stuck. had to get winched out. But if you wever need anything give me a call. 419-290-0230 aaron


----------



## carl b

how it going ? 

i just dealt with my ins . i had to add my sub what a pain in the a** do you all put your subs on you liability ins ??? i think i'm just not going to say who did what if there is ever a need to use my ins .


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;624731 said:


> Are you set for the year with accounts. If you need any I may have a few resis for ya. They call and I dont like to take to many. commercial is my main priority. My house is on the corner of warren and detroit. well north of detroit on warren. If you ever need any help, I am in the area, or ask Kashman, he tried to pull me out last year during the big storm, but i was too stuck. had to get winched out. But if you wever need anything give me a call. 419-290-0230 aaron


Man your right in the middle of my path. I got one on Warren and Trisket and another on Madison and Clarance. I'll actually be at the Clarance building tomorrow doing some work since I now have 2 empty there.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;624880 said:


> Man your right in the middle of my path. I got one on Warren and Trisket and another on Madison and Clarance. I'll actually be at the Clarance building tomorrow doing some work since I now have 2 empty there.


what in the world is your job title?


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;624895 said:


> what in the world is your job title?


Operations Manager of DiFilippo Properties (our family business that my grandpa started in the late 50s)

and Owner of my construction services company, mainly focusing in restaurant renovation and repair lately but still continuing on with the cement and masonry side of things since my family has done that for generations.

Yeah, I spread myself thin and keep busy. My grandpa always said to me "If your tools are clean your not making money" and considering he is 75 and still comes to work with me when he is feeling up to it (his age is finally getting the best of him) I consider those good words to live by.

But I just tell most people that my job title is Jackass of all Trades, because honestly from one day to the next I can be doing 100 different things.


----------



## Burkartsplow

VBigFord20;625011 said:


> Operations Manager of DiFilippo Properties (our family business that my grandpa started in the late 50s)
> 
> and Owner of my construction services company, mainly focusing in restaurant renovation and repair lately but still continuing on with the cement and masonry side of things since my family has done that for generations.
> 
> Yeah, I spread myself thin and keep busy. My grandpa always said to me "If your tools are clean your not making money" and considering he is 75 and still comes to work with me when he is feeling up to it (his age is finally getting the best of him) I consider those good words to live by.
> 
> But I just tell most people that my job title is Jackass of all Trades, because honestly from one day to the next I can be doing 100 different things.


Diflippo sounds very familiar to me. Do you have family in Amherst. I grew up in Vermilion and I swear i played ball against a few Diflippos in my day there. Are you set for the winter. I am sure i will see you around these parts.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;624880 said:


> Man your right in the middle of my path. I got one on Warren and Trisket and another on Madison and Clarance. I'll actually be at the Clarance building tomorrow doing some work since I now have 2 empty there.


warren & trisket would that be the gas station or the cell phone place or it could be kwicky mart. my mom and dad are off warren street is hollywood. fell free 2 call for lunch 440 341-9637


----------



## born2farm

well how does this sound for a short newspaper add for plowing? it will be in for november

WINTER IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER! Call now for all of your residential snow removal needs. No job too small. Brock Goodman (419) 210-4514


----------



## f250man

Looks good Brock. Did you get a truck and plow yet?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

They calld ohio for obama finally this state got smart


----------



## born2farm

f250man;625300 said:


> Looks good Brock. Did you get a truck and plow yet?


no plowin on a quad this year. when i looked into a plow for my truck it would me a lot of wear on my small truck and i can spend the money wiser for landscaping which is where i make all my money.


----------



## Clapper&Company

well im home for the da

Did a plow install and installed hide-a-ways in toms truck


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;625149 said:


> Diflippo sounds very familiar to me. Do you have family in Amherst. I grew up in Vermilion and I swear i played ball against a few Diflippos in my day there. Are you set for the winter. I am sure i will see you around these parts.


They are very distant cousins from what I have been told.



kashman;625164 said:


> warren & trisket would that be the gas station or the cell phone place or it could be kwicky mart. my mom and dad are off warren street is hollywood. fell free 2 call for lunch 440 341-9637


No its a apartment building next to the church a few hunderd feet from the corner. Mostly thats what we own in this area, and a few other things down south.



KGRlandscapeing;625316 said:


> They calld ohio for obama finally this state got smart


Smart, yeah if you like socialism and working hard to give your money to useless morons who feel entitled to things they did not earn.


----------



## buckhigh

Burkartsplow;624731 said:


> Are you set for the year with accounts. If you need any I may have a few resis for ya. They call and I dont like to take to many. commercial is my main priority. My house is on the corner of warren and detroit. well north of detroit on warren. If you ever need any help, I am in the area, or ask Kashman, he tried to pull me out last year during the big storm, but i was too stuck. had to get winched out. But if you wever need anything give me a call. 419-290-0230 aaron


I'm on Clifton just west of 117th. I definitely could you some more residentials, just not the ones for $190 for the season. I see you roll with a 2500...I'm looking to get a new plow put on mine next week. Might give you a hollar and pick your brain. 330-704-2563 Tony


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;625538 said:


> Smart, yeah if you like socialism and working hard to give your money to useless morons who feel entitled to things they did not earn.


Well the statement is still true so goes ohio, so goes the nation. Well seems how i dont bring home over 250k a year i dont see a 3% tax increase a big deal. Trickle down econmics hasnt workd yet and it wont. Its a nice paper pusher idea but it dosent help the middle class. Since i am the middle class thats who i need to look out. Its back to the drawing boards for the REP party, I am as backwoods as the rest but old rich people have no idea whats going.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;625538 said:


> They are very distant cousins from what I have been told.
> 
> No its a apartment building next to the church a few hunderd feet from the corner. Mostly thats what we own in this area, and a few other things down south.
> 
> Smart, yeah if you like socialism and working hard to give your money to useless morons who feel entitled to things they did not earn.


ok the one by lorain


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;625602 said:


> Well the statement is still true so goes ohio, so goes the nation. Well seems how i dont bring home over 250k a year i dont see a 3% tax increase a big deal. Trickle down econmics hasnt workd yet and it wont. Its a nice paper pusher idea but it dosent help the middle class. Since i am the middle class thats who i need to look out. Its back to the drawing boards for the REP party, I am as backwoods as the rest but old rich people have no idea whats going.


Yeah, but what do you think is going to happen when he starts to tax business and the rich more? 1. They will ether find creative ways to move money around so it looks as if they have much less then they really do. Or 2. A lot of these companies will move there subsidiaries off shore so not to have the added tax burden on there plants, benefits, and employees. That will mean more people out of work and on the unemployment lines. It will further weaken the economy and all this "free money" the dems want to throw around will continue to be borrowed from china further deepening our national debt to the point that our great, great, great grand kids will still be paying for the mistakes made by our generation.

Everything in this world is cyclical. Things go up and down. The 90s were a period of Hyperinflation and this current "recession" as it is being called is nothing more then bringing us back to center. All these problems that people blame Bush for were actually started under Clinton who signed the bill into law that deregulated the financial institutions putting us into this mess.

Just wait and see how far down the Beveridge curve unemployment rates get in the next few years. Better yet, heres some homework for you, look up the Laffer curve and read about what it is then tell me what is going to happen if you try to tax the rich to much.

I took economics in college and it totally changed how I view every business and political decision I have made since. Do some research and don't vote for someone because of how well he can make his load of crap sound. Make informed decisions that follow your long term goals, not things that help you today.

I don't know your plans, but I hope to be one of those people making over $250k by the time I am 40. The only true way to bring yourself up is by your boot straps, not from some government handout.


----------



## carl b

IS THIS THE OHIO PAGE ????


any how IT IS WHAT IT IS CAN'T CHANGE IT SO GO WITH IT .... 




I was busy today. my brakes went today i've had more trouble with my truck in the last month than in the last two years .lots more work all week . dose everyone have work this week ?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Carl that sucks man, if you need anything let me know


----------



## Bossman 92

Nicely said VFORD I think people are going to shocked when they see what really happens when this clown takes over.


Bossman


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey guys:waving: Holy crap I can finally get on here. Had nothing but server too busy last night. Ron got the hideaways in my truck. Those things are so awesome. They make the wife go away when I turn them on Got more leaves to do today That is after I get a new deck belt for the Z. I just replaced that stupid thing last year and it already is toast:angry: Oh well, I think I will buy 3 of them so I can put a spare in the truck and one in the garage.


----------



## tls22

Lets go brady quinn:redbounce


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We shall see how well Brady does for us tonite. I hope he does well!!!! Go Browns!!!!:bluebounc


----------



## f250man

but the quarterback is not the only problem with the Browns. You got guys that don't catch and guys that don't tackle and guys whinning. And a coach that can't make his players play.


----------



## f250man

So Tom how dose your day look? The Clap is talking about coming up and we can do lunch.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

This is very true Steve. I think last season was a better season for them. They won more games at least. We will have to just wait and see. 

Are you still available for lunch today Steve? I will be out towards Painesville/Perry in a few hours. I will call you.

Allright yall, I gotta go and get some work done. Gets dark too early now


----------



## f250man

Yes me and the Clap are still good for lunch. :waving:


----------



## WALKERS

Tom
The strobe thing is funny LOL. Hey on your deck belt check all your pulleys very well for burrs or alignment. Mine was doing that and one of the pulleys were bad.


----------



## Clapper&Company

This isnt lawn site


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;626773 said:


> This isnt lawn site


Hye clap, what is going on. Which ohio guy is going to be the one to put the 10,000 post in this thread.?


----------



## Clapper&Company

I dont know who will get it lol

Nothing much what u doing?


----------



## VBigFord20

Cant wait to see Quinn play, now just fire Cornell and get a real coach.:realmad:


----------



## carl b

wheres every one watching the game ? i just got in . where is the best place to buy a quick connect for my plow pump ? i also need the power wire than i will have a spare e-60 .


----------



## Young Pup

Whats happening fellas? Not much here at all. Just wanting the green side of the business to be done and the white stuff to fly all winter.


----------



## clark lawn

crb 2500;626946 said:


> wheres every one watching the game ? i just got in . where is the best place to buy a quick connect for my plow pump ? i also need the power wire than i will have a spare e-60 .


u need the one on the hydro lines? if so any plow or hydro shop will have them they are only about 10 bucks


----------



## Clapper&Company

Carl,

EVANS there on greenberg Rd by the airport


----------



## clark lawn

clap thanks for calling me back


----------



## Clapper&Company

O yea Alan, I forgot about you lol. 

its been crazy day, ill get with you in the morning.

Im about to crash and burn now as we speak


----------



## f250man

Well guys got my truck side mount and wiring done today. Now just waiting for them to get the rest put together. So Clap you coming up tomorrow so we can do lunch with Tom ?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

How long did that end up taking Steve?? Good to hear you are about ready to roll with a plow now!!


----------



## f250man

It took about 3.5 hrs give or take I had to stop a few time to leave and do a few things. But all in all it went really good.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;627264 said:


> It took about 3.5 hrs give or take I had to stop a few time to leave and do a few things. But all in all it went really good.


Hey steve i am going to need some help hooking up those wings on my poly plow soon. I am picking them up tomorrow.I think the brackets needed to be welded on and that is not my strong point.. i need to learn... $100 for a brand new set. old inventory. pretty good deal i think. where you guys meeting for lunch....


----------



## Clapper&Company

Burk,

You better come to lunch, im sure its going to be on the east side


----------



## tls22

Brady quinn look great guys, to bad the browns thought they where playing flag football and not tackle:crying:


----------



## f250man

Yes Aaron we can do the wings. And do you want to do lunch with me and the Clap and Tom today?


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;627529 said:


> Yes Aaron we can do the wings. And do you want to do lunch with me and the Clap and Tom today?


lunch works for me. I just called ron back to see when and where.


----------



## f250man

Cool did he answer for you. I just left him a message.


----------



## carl b

I wish i got to do lunch with the salubrity. j/k clap 
i have to work today thing went well yesterday so i'll be up to date after daywesport


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;627540 said:


> Cool did he answer for you. I just left him a message.


i left a message and he just called me back and then had another call. that is one busy important guy. well he likes us to think that at least..:salute:


----------



## f250man

He juct called me and i missed the call.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Met up with Tom, Steve and the Clapper today for lunch. 3 chances to guess where we went for lunch and the first two don't count. Applebees of Mentor, I wonder if Ron has been to every Applebees in the state. I think that may be a goal of his. Food was good and Tom that strobe install looks good. Well going to go and paint some plow stakes with reflective paint. ussmileyflag


----------



## f250man

Yea Aaron is was great to finally meet you today. 

I think he has been to almost every Apple Bees in the state and Kentucky to.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Aaron it was good to finally meet you as well. Wish I didnt have to work today or I would have enjoyed a beer with you guys and we could have hung out longer. Those strobes sure are bright for a 60 watt system. Ronnie did an excellent job installing them. Made it look too easy, lol.


----------



## f250man

Tom the strobes looked great Clap did a real quality job for you and they are nice and brite for 60 w strobes.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;627825 said:


> Met up with Tom, Steve and the Clapper today for lunch. 3 chances to guess where we went for lunch and the first two don't count. Applebees of Mentor, I wonder if Ron has been to every Applebees in the state. I think that may be a goal of his. Food was good and Tom that strobe install looks good. Well going to go and paint some plow stakes with reflective paint. ussmileyflag


i dout it i am sure you havent hit the solon one. and hey you guys missed the second one in louisville. i was seriously right across the street from it and you guys r like where at the other one


----------



## f250man

Kevin the Clap called you and asked if you wanted to meet up at Apple Bees in Kentucky.


----------



## kashman

well i tryed 2 get back at clap at 1:30 but didnt get a text back . had another bad day of bs with workers i didnt plan on working 2day but had 2 shyt can a guy today and 1 went home sick so im back down 2 3 guys again


----------



## Clapper&Company

KAsh, yea we were leaving when i got your text lol.

Burk, it was nice to meet you !!!

Thanks for the Comps on the install.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;628205 said:


> Kevin the Clap called you and asked if you wanted to meet up at Apple Bees in Kentucky.


i know he did i was like 5 seconds away from getting my dinner and going back to the hotel. my mommy was driving anyway. And i had a not so great thursday night seeing that old friend that was a girl what a bust that was. She used to be cool i have no idea what happend


----------



## kc2006

whats up all? 2:15 here and i got bad food or something, my stomach is f'd up!

sure wish the clap would do lunch with me, he never does anything here.


----------



## Clapper&Company

dont give me that kurt, your always to busy


----------



## Mike S

Whats up Ohio guys!?!?!?!?! Big Ron I figured up your numbers and that guy is on crack!!!!! We took the gator mudding last night not a good idea it got stuck! Then we had another great idea that we would get the dingo out to pull the gator out. It also got stuck. After a few more beers I made the call it was time to get the D31 dozer! It was over kill but it got the job done. I think I need to go out and grade our mess out this morning!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL too funny Mike,

Ill give u a shot this morning mike.


----------



## Mike S

Ok I think I have a hang over or something?


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Mike,

Yea, I got to clean to office today.. it kinda needs it


----------



## f250man

So how was the Dinner last night Clap?

I hope the rest of the night was better.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dinner, was *ok* I havent had a Kick @$$ dinner from there yet lol.

The rest of the night? I left there called you... went home and went to bed.


----------



## f250man

Im sorry buddy 

Time for a new model.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats what im thinking time to trade it in, I think the ruff wear and tear has taken its toll on it


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

mike did you have the gator readend lock. i have had 6 wheels in 1ft and half of mud and water. I have also never driven just a 2 wheel drive one. 4x4 or 4x6 for me. Working at the golf course we got the turf tires one stuck all the time.


----------



## carl b

what everone doing today ? i got all my b/s done now i'm taking the resr of the day off :bluebounc:bluebounc its windy here so no lawn work


----------



## camconcrete

its kinda chilly today, just workin in the shop on a new(to me) support truck. Just finishing up the transistion from a gas motor to an older diesel motor. what a pain in the a**!!!


----------



## f250man

Well I did leafs today what a pain in the butt with the wind. and I got the new plow today pics in the equipment forum.


----------



## Mike S

KGRlandscapeing;628526 said:


> mike did you have the gator readend lock. i have had 6 wheels in 1ft and half of mud and water. I have also never driven just a 2 wheel drive one. 4x4 or 4x6 for me. Working at the golf course we got the turf tires one stuck all the time.


I have a 2x4 model and we did have the differentials locked. We where messing around in a water way! It was doing fine in the creek but it just would not go back up the bank! Next year I want to upgrade to a 6x4 or a 4x4


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Mike S;628794 said:


> I have a 2x4 model and we did have the differentials locked. We where messing around in a water way! It was doing fine in the creek but it just would not go back up the bank! Next year I want to upgrade to a 6x4 or a 4x4


ya mike get a 6x4 if ur gonna do some serious use of it. a family friend of urs had one with like a 6ft blade on the front it was cold but could push some snow too


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;628787 said:


> Well I did leafs today what a pain in the butt with the wind. and I got the new plow today pics in the equipment forum.


Steve where are the pics of the plow. finished hooking up the dual battery today. ran the extra 4 gauge wire from the alternator to the AUX battery and the ground from the frame to the engine. but i have to get new head panels for the exhaust manifold,. it is rusted like no other. i pulled it off this morning when i was under there. put some pb blaster on the nuts and got a couple of them off. put some more on and letting it set. going to pick some up at the dealership on monday. i knew something was rattling. Found it. the truck is also getting the transmission serviced on tuesday with new seals and fluid. and putting new brakes on. after that she will be ready to go.:salute:


----------



## chazg33

steve wheres the pics of that new plow,,,


----------



## carl b

chazg33;628805 said:


> steve wheres the pics of that new plow,,,


ya put a link up to it


----------



## f250man

Ok guys there posted now had some problems getting them on the computer.


----------



## f250man

Heres the link guys http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68522. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve looks good!


----------



## carl b

Ron you want to meet up ? I'l be at the strip in canton in a hour . I have to get a new mp3 at best buy .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I think we can do something I'll get with u in a few


----------



## carl b

Cool one applebees is good as the next lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea it is, but theres the LUBE, Red Robins, and other good places also


----------



## carl b

Red Robins sounds good


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea, im waiting on a call back then ill get with you


----------



## VBigFord20

Yo clap, spent the day with your buddy JR out in Kensington. Was going to call you on my way back through but it was like 9:30.


----------



## f250man

Morning guys. Its raining and 37 out right now what a crappy day.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;629360 said:


> Morning guys. Its raining and 37 out right now what a crappy day.


i went out to get the paper dude its cold out there


----------



## toby4492

Good morning Ohio guys. I hear ya on the chilly, 29* right now and breezy.


----------



## f250man

Good morning Tom.


----------



## Clapper&Company

VBigFord20;629332 said:


> Yo clap, spent the day with your buddy JR out in Kensington. Was going to call you on my way back through but it was like 9:30.


Yo Man,

My buddy JR ???

You should of called lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Saw the first few snow flurries for the year this morning.


----------



## f250man

We saw ares a few weeks ago. Up here in the northeast.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea , we had snow sticking a few weeks a go.

Some areas between Steve and I got to plow alreay


----------



## f250man

Yes they did and it was not that far from either of us. It will be here in a few weeks for sure. payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im saying by Turkey day were be plowing


----------



## f250man

But Turkey day I will be stuffing my face and sleeping.


----------



## kc2006

I'll have the bulk of my customers leaves up this week, after that it's just milking them by doing a final cleanup in the beds and stuff, so if snow hits after this week, i'd be perfectly happy with that!!!

I think i just pee'd from excitement.


----------



## Clapper&Company

lol, Kurt

I been talking to tim, we could see something by this weekend, better make sure the plows are ready

What you guys think of my new Sig photo?


----------



## f250man

Who caught you in the act Ron and got a pic.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, ummm im not telling


----------



## f250man

I know who it was and it starts with Bike.


----------



## Clapper&Company

It was at the krispy cream shop 

Thats not funny


----------



## f250man

Yes it was Ron you should have not been peeking over the stall. 

Ron we almost got 10,000 post buddy.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea i see that steve, you think were make it today?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;629555 said:


> But Turkey day I will be stuffing my face and sleeping.


o what an awesome day that is thou i am basicly in it for the corn sweet patatoes and stuffing wait did i forget stuffing? ya i like me some stuffing


----------



## f250man

Sure it is the Ron and Steve show on here today. 

What do you have going on for today?

I think Im going to work on the u-joints today and on the turn signal wires in the steering column.

Yea Kevin Im a meat and potatos guy to.


----------



## kc2006

whos gunna get the 10K post?


----------



## f250man

I dont know we will see


----------



## Clapper&Company

I like stuffing too!

It is the ron and steve show!

I was going to go eat, but im not up for more rice, so im going not going to have to go find something.


----------



## f250man

Ron did you get my pm over on the dark side


----------



## f250man

We got 500 pages guys.


----------



## Clapper&Company

No i didnt steve, i dont go over there very much in i enjoy it here!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

are luck it will be tim since he like to pop in and out.


----------



## f250man

It says your logged in on the dark side


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea I know kevin, it will Tim or Toby lol

Steve, I dont know i loged in last night must not of logged out


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im hungry what should I eat?


----------



## f250man

Some rice and beens.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, that dosnt even sound good


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

steve is your truck all ready to go ? i havent even got my ballast ready i guess i should do that but i still have my landscaping stuff in there.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i gotta get it


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ta da maybe if somebody dosent beat me


----------



## f250man

Yes Im going to put in the u-joints and put the axles back in today and Im ready to roll. Just got to get wings and the snow flap for the new blade and a back rack but that wont hold me up.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Look post 10,000


----------



## Clapper&Company

im late

Kevin cheated!


----------



## f250man

I type to slow dam it. Way to steal the show Kevin. It is the Ron and Steve show today but congrats on 10,000 post OHIO. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve what u going to get for the back rack?

What type and where?


----------



## f250man

Well we made it and im off to work on the truck see you guys later.ussmileyflag


----------



## Clapper&Company

I was setting up with the pic, would of had it if it wasnt for having to load 3 before it took lol


----------



## f250man

Im buying the original Back rack and I don't know where yet.


----------



## Clapper&Company

im thinking protect


----------



## f250man

We could weld up some are selves if you want I will have to get a good pic of one and take some measurements from jims and we can build it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea we could.

be cheaper, and i got the Mig/gas welder


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;629619 said:


> im late
> 
> Kevin cheated!


what can i say i am a low life rat but now we have to shoot for 20 by the end of winter.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea 20 shouldnt be bad.

I'll have 4000 soon lol


----------



## f250man

That sounds like a plan 20,000 posts.

Ron I got a mig to and a torch so I'll get some pics and some measurements to.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good deal, 

Our mig is setup for gas, makes it nicer
Also got a ban saw and a plazma cutter


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

What do you guys think about putting these on the 4 wheeler? Figured it would really help at night traveling through town especially since i'm going to hit it harder this year.
http://www.lmsignal.com/mini_brick.htm


----------



## Clapper&Company

putting what on ?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;629879 said:


> putting what on ?


Guess i forgot to add the link, well its there now.


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;629413 said:


> Yo Man,
> 
> My buddy JR ???
> 
> You should of called lol


JR Gallon
Got the red short bed chebby, said he has plowed with/for you before, you know his cousin real well apparently.

yeah, planned on calling if I got out of there early enough but it was around 9 when I hit Minerva and I had to be up early today to be in Dayton. Just walked in the door after a 440 mile round trip.

I swear one weekend soon I'll actually plan it so I got enough time to stop.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea, its a small town im sure you have had to pass me at one time lol


----------



## VBigFord20

How far from 30 are you? I normally just blast right through.

Well, except for last night, I did stop at Hardees to use the bathroom and get a thickburger real fast.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I live off of 30, between East Rodchaster and Minerva


----------



## Clapper&Company

Stoping at hardees, we plow that


----------



## Young Pup

The count down for 4000 for Ron. Only 298 to go. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

287 lol

Whats up JP


----------



## Young Pup

Not sure what I did but I screwed up my shoulder some how. It is killing me. I think I have a pinched nerve somewhere too. My hand goes numb a little bit too. :crying:


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;629997 said:


> 287 lol
> 
> Whats up JP


Not much Ron, thinking of take a Perrcocet for the shoulder pain. Then it will be nite nite for me.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea hope u feel better


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks Ron.I now think I know what I did .If I was using this shoulder to do it, I was trying to help Shawn break his bolts on his plow mount and that is possibly what happened. Trying to break it by hand then the compressor did not have enough tourque to do it. Only 6hp craftsman. :crying:


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;629997 said:


> 287 lol
> 
> Whats up JP


Redo your math?: Now at 295


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Fresh picture...

Ron, you want to travel to put some salt down?

Sleeting here.


----------



## Young Pup

That's not real. What did you do, buy that snow in the cans that you use on Christmas Tress and spray out there. lol It looks like it is melting on the pavement though.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya its melting on ground, its done sleeting now, only lasted a few minutes.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP why was you unbolting Shawns plow mount?

U could omost salt lol


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;630096 said:


> JP why was you unbolting Shawns plow mount?
> 
> U could omost salt lol


He is wanting to move it up one spot. It really sits low to the ground.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Get with Mike S im sure mike will help him out.


----------



## Young Pup

I think he is going to take it to this place where we get work done on trucks. It is 10 bolts and can be done easily.


----------



## Clapper&Company

good deal JP


----------



## f250man

Tell Shawn to take a torch to it and heat it up red hot then hit it with cold water and then take the impact to it. It will work thats what I had to do to take my Meyers mount off the truck.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;629900 said:


> I live off of 30, between East Rodchaster and Minerva


Just look for the Sign that says WELCOME TO 922 LAND. You know for sure you are in CLAPPER COUNTRY.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dude, your gay!

Were not 922 land at all in fact were 1/2 hour north of it.

Now Bossman92 is from 922 land 100%


----------



## f250man

LOL Aaron. :waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Did you see that one Steve.LOL Pretty good zinger about the Clapper.....


----------



## f250man

Sure was now he is pouting.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I see Kevin snuck in today and stole the 10,000 post from clapper. what a little weasel....


----------



## Burkartsplow

Only 341 till 1000. I think i should make it in the next month or so... I might get a call to the big leagues soon...wesport


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea ur working ur way to the top


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;630221 said:


> Sure was now he is pouting.


He was pouting earlier since the 10,000 post. He had his little picture of fireworks all ready to go and he was the 10,002 post. there is always 20,000 for the clap and I am sure he will be ready then...


----------



## f250man

Yes Kevin Stole it from the Ron & Steve show today.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Where would you like the boxes of tissues sent to? lol


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;630180 said:


> Tell Shawn to take a torch to it and heat it up red hot then hit it with cold water and then take the impact to it. It will work thats what I had to do to take my Meyers mount off the truck.


Good Idea. Got a question for anyone. On my compressor (craftsman)it is goes up to 140 psi and stops. But the gauge goes higher anyway I can get it to the higher readings. I cannot find the book on it right now.

I think this percocet is starting to kick in too. Maybe if I have a  one then I would really be flying.


----------



## f250man

what size tank is it?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;630222 said:


> I see Kevin snuck in today and stole the 10,000 post from clapper. what a little weasel....





Young Pup;630297 said:


> Good Idea. Got a question for anyone. On my compressor (craftsman)it is goes up to 140 psi and stops. But the gauge goes higher anyway I can get it to the higher readings. I cannot find the book on it right now.
> 
> I think this percocet is starting to kick in too. Maybe if I have a  one then I would really be flying.


Aaron i wont take offense to that because i wantd that 10,000th post Jp the best your gonna do it probably 150 and if u dont have a good impact its not gonna matter either way.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;630303 said:


> what size tank is it?


30 gallon 6hp

Kevin I believe I have a good one it is from Harbor Freight.


----------



## f250man

I wouldnt go over 150 like kevin said. and there is a torex screw under the power box lid you can adjust. Just run it and then check it so it don't blow up on you JP.

JP you need a snap on or mac impact gun


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;630315 said:


> I wouldnt go over 150 like kevin said. and there is a torex screw under the power box lid you can adjust. Just run it and then check it so it don't blow up on you JP.
> 
> JP you need a snap on or mac impact gun


Thank you sir.


----------



## f250man

You are welcome. I had to do the same thing to my Craftsman compresser to. would not fill the tank before shuting off. Brand new


----------



## kc2006

stteve this isnt yours is it? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Part....c0.m245&_trkparms=72:543|65:12|39:1|240:1318

I saw that it was for a lifted truck and thought you.

Question for everyone, where can i get a pump rebuilt? I have 2 e60's and they need new seals. There anyone in NE ohio thats good? Don't really want to ship.


----------



## kashman

well going 2 the doc in the am. had a tough time at the gym think i fed up my left tricep. note 2 self 300 2 much 2 lift


----------



## clark lawn

you can get an ingersol-rand 231 for about 150-200 they have ALOT of power had mine for over 10 years and it is one of the strongest ones ive ever used.


----------



## clark lawn

Kurt there is a place in North Jackson i see them advertise on the weather channel every morning i will try to remember to get there # tommarrow


----------



## f250man

Kurt you got my blood pressure rising there buddy. I had to look real close to that ad. but it is not mine no big dent in the moldboard and the wings are welded different then mine and mine was reinforced at the bottom of the ribs. Thanks for keeping an eye pealed for me.


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;629902 said:


> Stoping at hardees, we plow that


I figured, it was salted.

Speaking of impacts, stay away from those Husky ones from home depot. Bought the biggest one they had about a year ago and it now hardly has enough power to put a doll house together. For a while it would not go from F to R and I had to take it apart because they did not grease the shaft from the factory, total junk.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;630334 said:


> you can get an ingersol-rand 231 for about 150-200 they have ALOT of power had mine for over 10 years and it is one of the strongest ones ive ever used.


Thanks for the information. I will check into them.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;630311 said:


> 30 gallon 6hp
> 
> Kevin I believe I have a good one it is from Harbor Freight.


I have a rockwell and a napa one and a whole bunch of other clunker ones


----------



## clark lawn

Young Pup;630348 said:


> Thanks for the information. I will check into them.


they used to sell them at SEARS i dont know if they still do or not


----------



## clark lawn

here you go JPhttp://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_17802_17802


----------



## Young Pup

Thank you for the link. I think it is time for another pill then off to bed for me. You all have a good start to the week and have a great week as well.


----------



## VBigFord20

clark lawn;630368 said:


> here you go JPhttp://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_17802_17802


Thats nice but this is nicer...
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_370269_370269

I'm sick of struggling with bolts, especially lug nuts. I'm ordering this one and if I have any problems on top of this, I see IR makes one called the titanium nut buster with 1000ft lbs, I'll order that next time.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kc2006;630328 said:


> stteve this isnt yours is it? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Part....c0.m245&_trkparms=72:543|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> I saw that it was for a lifted truck and thought you.
> 
> Question for everyone, where can i get a pump rebuilt? I have 2 e60's and they need new seals. There anyone in NE ohio thats good? Don't really want to ship.


mills supply.130 new seals and all. good deal.real pros


----------



## f250man

Good morning guys. I woke up to a nice white start this morning and the are calling for 1-4" more before the day is over. And yes I am chomping at the bit to use my new plow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning Guys.

Kurt, I would run them over the Evans if i was you.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just checked the ODOT Site,

Service temp is 29 this morning 
And they got a Ice warning


----------



## tls22

Ron did you see any flakes?


----------



## Clapper&Company

i dont know lol none on the ground


----------



## tls22

Clapper&Company;630584 said:


> i dont know lol none on the ground


great i was right, now what town do you live in? near cleveland?


----------



## f250man

Road temps here are 32.7 and their salting them already. Ron you better get up here and salt buddy. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tim .... PM

Steve I know! lol Your not working today?


----------



## f250man

Yes I am buddy.


----------



## Clapper&Company

about time


----------



## f250man

Look who's talking. I don't feel like working today so I just sit on the computer or drive aroung and I'm so bored. LOL


----------



## f250man

Ron did you get your controller fixed or are you getting a new one.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Morning all, did not want to get out of the nice warm bed this morning, but have to go and make some payup. wrap everything up in the next couple of weeks hopefully...


----------



## clark lawn

VBigFord20;630450 said:


> Thats nice but this is nicer...
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_370269_370269
> 
> I'm sick of struggling with bolts, especially lug nuts. I'm ordering this one and if I have any problems on top of this, I see IR makes one called the titanium nut buster with 1000ft lbs, I'll order that next time.


a friend of mine owns an auto shop and he bought one of those it had good power but it didnt last anywere as long as a 231. its all composite and it just doent hold up that well. (he had almost 15 years on a 231)


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well boys I am finally pushing some of that white gold!!! Got about 2-3" more south of the lake in Mentor, P'ville, and Kirtland. Along the lakeshore looks like a whole different world lol. Snowing, but the grass is still green


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;630895 said:


> Well boys I am finally pushing some of that white gold!!! Got about 2-3" more south of the lake in Mentor, P'ville, and Kirtland. Along the lakeshore looks like a whole different world lol. Snowing, but the grass is still green


i had alittle on the truck so i guess its time i should start thinking about knocking the dust off the plow. and get my weight in. And i really need to crack down and find a back up truck.


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;630896 said:


> i had alittle on the truck so i guess its time i should start thinking about knocking the dust off the plow. and get my weight in. And i really need to crack down and find a back up truck.


Hey kevin have you found enough work yet. I may have a company that is in your area that has a ton of commercial work. Send me your full name and contact info and i can pass it on to him.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;630923 said:


> Hey kevin have you found enough work yet. I may have a company that is in your area that has a ton of commercial work. Send me your full name and contact info and i can pass it on to him.


Aaron i just talkd to HandM landscaping or snow pro whatever they go by this time of year i am going out there on the 18th to see what they have.


----------



## born2farm

well just go off the phone with the clap. i guess hes heading up to help steve plow some white gold.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clap and steve r playing in the snow


----------



## f250man

Kevin you where in madison and you didnt call we could have done lunch.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;631040 said:


> Kevin you where in madison and you didnt call we could have done lunch.


haha me in madison your crazy clap sent me the pic i just uploaded it


----------



## born2farm

lol if i post the pic that clap sent me does that mean im in Madison too..lol jk


----------



## Young Pup

Yep Ron sent me some pics too. Just got all of the phone with him and he said they are expecting up to a foot, I think he said. I have crs syndrome right now. They are plowing snow and I just got done unloading 1500 pounds of leaves out of the truck.


----------



## born2farm

well bid my first job of the winter. it was a 50ft long single car blacktop drive and small sidewalk to house. bid it at $20. is that reasonable?


----------



## Young Pup

Sounds about right. I may have gone 25 on it. But you got to start somewhere. Off to the hardware for some nuts and bolts.


----------



## born2farm

ya i want the job cuz its on the same street as two other drives. to tell you the truth for no harder then a plow it is if she asks for $17 id bite.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I'm not going to bid any jobs high this winter, with the way the market is, i'm going to make sure i can get all that I get called for without lowballing. I mean, i don't have that much money invested in it, and use hardly any gas so for me its easy money.


----------



## born2farm

ya same here. just trying to make a little bit of money and get alot of jobs to upsell landscaping. you never know. if i get all that i think i can get this year and all that i know i have i can run around 2 4hr routes (seperate citys) i will be plowing close to 30 i hope


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;631227 said:


> ya same here. just trying to make a little bit of money and get alot of jobs to upsell landscaping. you never know. if i get all that i think i can get this year and all that i know i have i can run around 2 4hr routes (seperate citys) i will be plowing close to 30 i hope


Id love to end up with 30!payup

well better go to the ffa meetin..


----------



## born2farm

lol ya. half of them are family but moneys money


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;630953 said:


> Aaron i just talkd to HandM landscaping or snow pro whatever they go by this time of year i am going out there on the 18th to see what they have.


That is who I was going to say for you to talk too. good luck with them...


----------



## slone

Burkartsplow. Is that a picture of your truck. If it is i have the same 2004 2500hd silverado in the blue color. David


----------



## Burkartsplow

slone;631301 said:


> Burkartsplow. Is that a picture of your truck. If it is i have the same 2004 2500hd silverado in the blue color. David


Yep, that is my truck. what part of cleveland do you run in...


----------



## VBigFord20

It was a complete mess out in the Mentor area today, but back on the west side, I saw people mowing, got to love Ohio.

Sorry I never hooked up Clap, got to late and I am to tired, 12 hours of running around and working today. Time to shower and hit the sack.


----------



## slone

The wickliffe area. I plow in euclid, highland hts., willoughbyhills, willoughby etc. I cut off at rt 615


----------



## Burkartsplow

Was out doing cleanups and climbing trees doing a little trimming. Pretty good to work outside considering the little chill in the air....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;631291 said:


> That is who I was going to say for you to talk too. good luck with them...


Ya the guy calld me this morning when i was working. so i calld him at lunch will see. My stuff comes first I am trying to build up my own company. Getting lockd in to a non compete clause dosent help me.


----------



## Burkartsplow

slone;631312 said:


> The wickliffe area. I plow in euclid, highland hts., willoughbyhills, willoughby etc. I cut off at rt 615


did you get any snow today. or just flurries like us over here on the WESTSIDE.


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;631318 said:


> Ya the guy calld me this morning when i was working. so i calld him at lunch will see. My stuff comes first I am trying to build up my own company. Getting lockd in to a non compete clause dosent help me.


Yeah I hear that about non compete clauses. What did he say the pay grade is for service....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;631314 said:


> Was out doing cleanups and climbing trees doing a little trimming. Pretty good to work outside considering the little chill in the air....


chill i put the bibs back on today. did get my grates in too so now its just the meyer mishap i mean plow


----------



## slone

I am out here by tom.he called me this morning to let me know mentor was getting snow. We got it here in wickliffe but nothing to plow. I put the plow on just in case and went and picked up 2 pallets of salt.


----------



## Burkartsplow

slone;631328 said:


> I am out here by tom.he called me this morning to let me know mentor was getting snow. We got it here in wickliffe but nothing to plow. I put the plow on just in case and went and picked up 2 pallets of salt.


how much work do you have for this year. are you doing all commercial or a mix of both. I have all commercial, about 7 hours of plowing then I have my 10 top notch residentials that take me about an hour and a half to do. So I am pretty much set. Waiting a couple more commercial bids to get back. would like to get one more decent size lot to take care of this year....


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;631318 said:


> Ya the guy calld me this morning when i was working. so i calld him at lunch will see. My stuff comes first I am trying to build up my own company. Getting lockd in to a non compete clause dosent help me.


what are they paying. Had a couple of other companies call me. offered me $45 an hour with my experience. $45 an hour for 13 years of plowing and an 8.5 with wings. I would hate to see what a rookie would get....


----------



## Burkartsplow

picked up a new set of pro wings today for $100.00. what a deal i must say. Good find on the internet...


----------



## Burkartsplow

where did everyone run off too. one second i am talking to people the next it is a ghost town in here. What is the deal.I know you guys are not out plowing...


----------



## f250man

Yes we are Aaron we are on Claps lap top out plowing the white gold. xysport


----------



## Clapper&Company

thats right got a lovr the lap top


----------



## slone

We got a couple of inches on the lawns. Just enough for no plowing and no cleanups. I have about 50 places to plow. I usually plow between 55 to 60. I have 3 com. And the rest are resid. Just about everybody i do lawn work for. Depending on snow fall and time of day if falls i am usually out for 6 to 8 hours


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;631363 said:


> thats right got a lovr the lap top


haha. how much you get up there. is it still coming down. crazy ohio weather. GOT A LOVR THE LAP TOP>>>>


----------



## Clapper&Company

like 7 ish

were all getitng together again want a come?


----------



## Burkartsplow

slone;631370 said:


> We got a couple of inches on the lawns. Just enough for no plowing and no cleanups. I have about 50 places to plow. I usually plow between 55 to 60. I have 3 com. And the rest are resid. Just about everybody i do lawn work for. Depending on snow fall and time of day if falls i am usually out for 6 to 8 hours


Sounds like you are set for the year. did you do any mods to the truck. what blade are you ruuning on yours. I have timbrens up front and 5000# air bags in the back. 265/75/16 load range E cooper discoverers ST and either a 7.5 poly or the big 8.5 poly with wings for the big lots....


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;631178 said:


> ya i want the job cuz its on the same street as two other drives. to tell you the truth for no harder then a plow it is if she asks for $17 id bite.


I don't blame you Brock. I would want it too. Those are the best kind, get three or four lined up and bang you got 80 to 100 bucks in a matter of a few minutes.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;631377 said:


> like 7 ish
> 
> were all getitng together again want a come?


tonight you are. are you plwoing in your truck or riding with steve. does he like the new plow?


----------



## Clapper&Company

aaron. used my truck some

yea were getting ready to go now


----------



## kashman

Clapper&Company;631385 said:


> aaron. used my truck some
> 
> yea were getting ready to go now


were you guys going


----------



## Clapper&Company

kash ur phones ringiing


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;631390 said:


> were you guys going


Steve and clap are our screwing around in madison in the snow.....


----------



## Burkartsplow

well i am going to bed soon. had a long day today and another long one tomorrow. trying to get this cleanups in before the rain later in the week. who knows it may snow. its ohio...


----------



## Clapper&Company

yes we are screwing around


----------



## Young Pup

I take it is still snowing up there Ron?


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;631382 said:


> I don't blame you Brock. I would want it too. Those are the best kind, get three or four lined up and bang you got 80 to 100 bucks in a matter of a few minutes.


yes the biggest reason i want it is not only that its close to some of mine and in a nice neighborhood but it has a nice lawn to get :redbounce


----------



## slone

I dressed the truck up a little. But i take off the brush guard and the headache rack off in the winter. I run 265's . I have the meyers md2 7.5. Stobes in the lights and magnaflow duals for sound. Soft enough but loud enough to be heard. After i put on the magnaflows i never had a customer say i wasn't there in the middle of the night to plow


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL waiting up the ppl


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP slow down for the most part


----------



## Young Pup

cool just keep the shiny side up tonight.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;631409 said:


> yes the biggest reason i want it is not only that its close to some of mine and in a nice neighborhood but it has a nice lawn to get :redbounce


there you go Brock, now you are thinking the right way. payuppayuppayup


----------



## born2farm

ya jp...pretty much all plowing is for now is a spring upsell


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

How much did you spend on advertisement in the paper brock?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;631341 said:


> what are they paying. Had a couple of other companies call me. offered me $45 an hour with my experience. $45 an hour for 13 years of plowing and an 8.5 with wings. I would hate to see what a rookie would get....


o they offerd 50 an hour for the 7'6''


----------



## clark lawn

so whos going to be in Ravenna tommarrow?


----------



## kashman

well got home in 1 peace didnt see 1 cop


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;631687 said:


> well got home in 1 peace didnt see 1 cop


what were you up to kash.why looking out for cops?


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;631492 said:


> How much did you spend on advertisement in the paper brock?


i paid like $22 for a small add for the month of november in the service section


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;631694 said:


> what were you up to kash.why looking out for cops?


took the ride out 2 mentor


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;631770 said:


> i paid like $22 for a small add for the month of november in the service section


I'm going to call after lunch to gather prices, hopefully I can get one in for that cheap.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Broke a timbren. wesport. was doing some work on the truck this afternoon and looked at the one on the right and it was lose. I first thought the bolt was lose then it just slid off. The inside washer connected to the timbren had failed. Called albany springs where I got it from and he said never heard of it. Said he has to call timbren tomorrow and see what needs to be done. They have 5 year warranty if you use them on heavy duty vehicles. I have had them on for 10 months. I had a b#%@h of a time getting them on before. they better be quick to send me a replacement. Getting new kicks put on tomorrow morning. i will bring some pics. Also picked up four properties today right by my house. One company owns them all. I quoted this girl for some work to install sod this summer. She put a new roof on instead, next year we are doing the sod. but she emailed me and said she has four apt buildings nothing to big, but she just bought them. she sent me the numbers of the guy that used to do them for the old owner, but she did not like him that much. She said she got a good vibe from me when she met me this summer.. The guy is charging her $60 a piece to plow these things and they take about 5 minutes each. Then another $30 to salt and $20 to do the walks. Not many walks. She asked if I could match those numbers. I was thinking are you kidding me. I sent her the contracts about 10 minutes ago. I am also going to most likely get them for landscaping and maintenance next year. Today was a good day.....ussmileyflag


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;632201 said:


> Broke a timbren. wesport. was doing some work on the truck this afternoon and looked at the one on the right and it was lose. I first thought the bolt was lose then it just slid off. The inside washer connected to the timbren had failed. Called albany springs where I got it from and he said never heard of it. Said he has to call timbren tomorrow and see what needs to be done. They have 5 year warranty if you use them on heavy duty vehicles. I have had them on for 10 months. I had a b#%@h of a time getting them on before. they better be quick to send me a replacement. Getting new kicks put on tomorrow morning. i will bring some pics. Also picked up four properties today right by my house. One company owns them all. I quoted this girl for some work to install sod this summer. She put a new roof on instead, next year we are doing the sod. but she emailed me and said she has four apt buildings nothing to big, but she just bought them. she sent me the numbers of the guy that used to do them for the old owner, but she did not like him that much. She said she got a good vibe from me when she met me this summer.. The guy is charging her $60 a piece to plow these things and they take about 5 minutes each. Then another $30 to salt and $20 to do the walks. Not many walks. She asked if I could match those numbers. I was thinking are you kidding me. I sent her the contracts about 10 minutes ago. I am also going to most likely get them for landscaping and maintenance next year. Today was a good day.....ussmileyflag


dont you just love when they fall in your lap like that i know i do


----------



## Burkartsplow

those are the best ones.close and easy. and she says payment will always be on time.


----------



## Clapper&Company

well had a good time plowing some snow last night.

Then got to hang out with Kash.

Went to the class today and got to spend some time with Alan, Mike and Powerjoke. and some other guys what a good time


----------



## f250man

So Clap sounds like you had a great time wish I could have made it but I had such a migrane today that I came home early and fell asleep just got up an hour ago and moved the plow and ajusted the head lights.


----------



## kashman

Clapper&Company;632641 said:


> well had a good time plowing some snow last night.
> 
> Then got to hang out with Kash.
> 
> Went to the class today and got to spend some time with Alan, Mike and Powerjoke. and some other guys what a good time


you forgot about me 2day


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im sorry Kash, I thought you were coming down


----------



## tls22

Hello OHIO....OHIO....OHIO......clap and steve get ready for lake effect and lots of it!payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tell me tim, what are you thinking for this week end?


----------



## tls22

Clapper&Company;632857 said:


> Tell me tim, what are you thinking for this week end?


lake effect kicks in sunday, tones it down a little on monday! Then it will start cranking from tuesday on!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tls22;632860 said:


> lake effect kicks in sunday, tones it down a little on monday! Then it will start cranking from tuesday on!


o come on tim you gotta give me alittle longer to finish the fall stuff off. i dont wanna drag around the blade like all those other hilljacks


----------



## tls22

KGRlandscapeing;632867 said:


> o come on tim you gotta give me alittle longer to finish the fall stuff off. i dont wanna drag around the blade like all those other hilljacks


I will try to hold back mother nature as long as i can, but its like putting some chewed gum on the hole on the side of Titanic!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tls22;632876 said:


> I will try to hold back mother nature as long as i can, but its like putting some chewed gum on the hole on the side of Titanic!


well you better start chewing then. its still dark here thats why i am not gone


----------



## f250man

Well let it come the new rubber gose on the truck Saturday and then let it SNOW. payup payup payup ussmileyflag


----------



## f250man

Just checked NOAA and they say a slim chance of some snow but not much yet. But just wait its Ohio and it will change in an hour.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I am getting the new cooper discoverer s/t put on right now. sitting here at the shop. pretty nice day here. spending money is always fun..


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i'm ready for the snow, i'm tired of not bringing in much cash since mowing about done.


----------



## f250man

Aaron what size and how much did you spend?


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey hey whats up guys


----------



## Young Pup

Whats up guys? Check out the weather thread for Ohio later on. Skyeye might have some good news later on for next week. They were talking of some snow for the middle of next week. Going to watch the Rush and see what they say. 

Well, going over to lawnsite to rant about the day yesterday.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya i just got stood up so that was awesome.


----------



## Young Pup

Kevin that is not good.


----------



## kc2006

aaron, did u ever get the pm's i sent u with the info on those tires? i sent them from my phone so im not sure if they went, i never heard back from u.

u'll love those tires, i got mine earlier this year and theyre great, going to get some 285/75's for the other truck soon.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Ron, did you learn anything at the class Tuesday?


----------



## clark lawn

Chevy03dump;633570 said:


> Ron, did you learn anything at the class Tuesday?


i can tell you that i really didnt


----------



## Young Pup

Check out the weather thread.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Finally heard back from the newpaper about advertising. An 1" by 1.5" inch add in the service directery, for a 6 month contract, is $45 a month. Then i can change it to mowing or fert or whatever come spring. The starting times are the 15th and 1st of the month. Too late for the 15th so now it looks like its going to be the 1st and nobody else has contacted them about plowing adds so thats a plus.


----------



## Chevy03dump

clark lawn;633669 said:


> i can tell you that i really didnt


I seriously thought about going. Had the registration printed off ... then decided against it. I'm just a subcontractor and am set up for bulk spreading. Just thought it might be interesting to see what it would take to also be set up for liquid.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ok picture is crappy but wanted some opinions as I'm going to try to get this done and in tomorrow early so I can get the add in soon instead of the first of the month. Please let me know what you would change.


----------



## Burkartsplow

just got home a bit ago. here is what I had done to the truck today. new cooper discoverer st all the way around, two new inner tie rods,two new outer tie rods,new idler arm,new pittman arm,two new sets of front brake pads and rotors, and an aligement.truck needs the trnsmission serviced with new seals and fluid and new spark plugs and she will finally be ready to go. she is running and driving good. spent some money today. let it snow soon....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;633831 said:


> just got home a bit ago. here is what I had done to the truck today. new cooper discoverer st all the way around, two new inner tie rods,two new outer tie rods,new idler arm,new pittman arm,two new sets of front brake pads and rotors, and an aligement.truck needs the trnsmission serviced with new seals and fluid and new spark plugs and she will finally be ready to go. she is running and driving good. spent some money today. let it snow soon....


my wallet felt that ouch. wouldnt it of been cheaper to get a new truck


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;633407 said:


> Aaron what size and how much did you spend?


 265/75/16 load range E. I got them installed, with road hazard, free alignment plus tax for $835.00. I thought I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;633841 said:


> my wallet felt that ouch. wouldnt it of been cheaper to get a new truck


kevin it was not that bad, everything that I had done plus the tires only cost me $1750.00 out the door. have a new mechanic who hooks me up. any where else it would have been another 600 dollars or so. they worked on the truck for some eight hours. believe me they did. I was there the whole time.jakes garage in columbia station on sprague rd. great place. truck is running great...


----------



## Young Pup

Travis that looks straight and to the point. Looks good to me.


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;633783 said:


> Ok picture is crappy but wanted some opinions as I'm going to try to get this done and in tomorrow early so I can get the add in soon instead of the first of the month. Please let me know what you would change.


grass for snow ? maybe one card for it all


----------



## carl b

Burkartsplow;633844 said:


> 265/75/16 load range E. I got them installed, with road hazard, free alignment plus tax for $835.00. I thought I got a pretty good deal.


thats a deal . did you get the life time alignment ? two years ago i got new tires paid the about the same with a life time alignment . but they all way find some ting wrong & if they don't fix it than its void


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;633924 said:


> grass for snow ? maybe one card for it all


What????........


----------



## born2farm

looks good elwer. looks like a good chance to upsell some more mowing too.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;633946 said:


> looks good elwer. looks like a good chance to upsell some more mowing too.


Ya i'm hoping, especailly when i turn that add into fertilizing in the spring.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;633873 said:


> kevin it was not that bad, everything that I had done plus the tires only cost me $1750.00 out the door. have a new mechanic who hooks me up. any where else it would have been another 600 dollars or so. they worked on the truck for some eight hours. believe me they did. I was there the whole time.jakes garage in columbia station on sprague rd. great place. truck is running great...


thats right around the corner for my sisters house. sounds like a good price 2 me


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;633948 said:


> Ya i'm hoping, especailly when i turn that add into fertilizing in the spring.


gonna pass the test first lol..jk


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;633965 said:


> gonna pass the test first lol..jk


HAHAHA i need to study first then lol


----------



## kashman

i take all my stuff 2 smith court auto hes the only one who will install my parts seeing as i get parts at cost it only makes sense for me 2 go there


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;633939 said:


> What????........


you have grass on your card maybe use snow or go with one card ( where it says lawn care ) for grass & snow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

o ya, i don't want to spend the money or time to have my logo changed now though


----------



## Clapper&Company

Chevy03dump;633570 said:


> Ron, did you learn anything at the class Tuesday?





clark lawn;633669 said:


> i can tell you that i really didnt





Chevy03dump;633709 said:


> I seriously thought about going. Had the registration printed off ... then decided against it. I'm just a subcontractor and am set up for bulk spreading. Just thought it might be interesting to see what it would take to also be set up for liquid.


im with alan on that one, it was lot of reading charts and stuff that dosnt apply in the field, it would of been great if we worked for ODOT or had a weather staff.

I think the best part was when the guy speaking moreless said not to buy the stuff that the guy that paid him to come speak is selling 

But we had a hell of a time after the class



Elwer Lawn Care;633939 said:


> What????........


I understood him


----------



## carl b

than do one card or flyer . lawn, fert, snow, scaping put all you services on one. just my 2 cents . but do what you wont if you like it & it works than who cares what i think . no one liked my starting a lawn service . they said do landscaping only . now i do mainly lawn work . the market has changed. no more new homes so less new installs only redoes


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya i'm slow


----------



## carl b

Clapper&Company;633991 said:
 

> I understood him




no one understands me :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Its a good idea, I don't want to waste the room with mowing advertisment in the winter, Maybe towards the end of snowplowing season i can do both for a month.


----------



## carl b

well guys i have to go now . We should all meet for lunch sometime soon .i hit 500 today


----------



## Clapper&Company

Congads on the 500


Yea lunch would be good


----------



## kashman

im in for lunch even dinner


----------



## Clapper&Company

hell yea

Kash call me in the AM got a ???? for u


----------



## kashman

will do i got my phone in the truck i dont know y i cant put it in my pocket at the end of the day.


----------



## Clapper&Company

good deal thanks


----------



## VBigFord20

Man you guys post a lot. I spend a couple late nights working and I have pages to read now.

So snow possible next week huh? Guess I should go pick up some salt soon and get the rest of the stuff in the truck ready to go. Working 7a to 8p every night this week has not left much time for anything else.

Night boys.


----------



## kc2006

Woot, just won a mirror for my truck for 70 bucks on ebay. 

Clap, you meeting me in canton on saturday for burgers???


----------



## Clapper&Company

We can do that Kurt!

*
WORD!*


----------



## f250man

Whats up Clappy. Are you feeling better today. I was sleeping when you called last night.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im good!

You working today?


----------



## f250man

Yes sir I am.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hoiw about tomrrow?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well im off TTYL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Was able to get my add in starting Saturday. $45 a month for six months. I hope i get a lot of calls from itpayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dont count on it


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I know i wont get them right away, but once snow starts to get forcasted for us i can see some coming in. Probably wont get the 20 more that i'd like but hopefully 10 more atleast.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;633873 said:


> kevin it was not that bad, everything that I had done plus the tires only cost me $1750.00 out the door. have a new mechanic who hooks me up. any where else it would have been another 600 dollars or so. they worked on the truck for some eight hours. believe me they did. I was there the whole time.jakes garage in columbia station on sprague rd. great place. truck is running great...


o that not bad at all you didnt get the tranny servied too did you?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good deal Arron


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;634522 said:


> o that not bad at all you didnt get the tranny servied too did you?


The tranny is getting serviced tomorrow. drain the fluid new seals and filter all around and filled back up for $200.00 out the door. I think that is a pretty good price right there.


----------



## buckhigh

hey guys. front left wheel bearing is going bad. northfield tire who usually handles all my wheel/alignment issues wants 5 bones. is that about the going rate? anybody know of a good mechanic who could do it along with an alignment that might be reasonable? rolling with a 2002 chevy 2500hd 4x4. thanks for any input!


----------



## Burkartsplow

neols;634583 said:


> hey guys. front left wheel bearing is going bad. northfield tire who usually handles all my wheel/alignment issues wants 5 bones. is that about the going rate? anybody know of a good mechanic who could do it along with an alignment that might be reasonable? rolling with a 2002 chevy 2500hd 4x4. thanks for any input!


Hey tony,
Give the guy at Jakes Garage where I got all my work done yesterday. Really nice guy, fair price and does a great job. He is located in columbia station about 6 minutes south of hopkins airport. here is his number.. 440-235-1655. Have you decided what blade you were going to put in the truck. Sorry did not get back to you.The leaves finally fell as you know and now everyone wants them gone. Crazy week. I dont even know why i am home right now. should be working, but had to email out a few late contracts before the season starts. Give me a call if you have any questions 419-290-0230....


----------



## Burkartsplow

*do work son< 22s*


----------



## carl b

neols;634583 said:


> hey guys. front left wheel bearing is going bad. northfield tire who usually handles all my wheel/alignment issues wants 5 bones. is that about the going rate? anybody know of a good mechanic who could do it along with an alignment that might be reasonable? rolling with a 2002 chevy 2500hd 4x4. thanks for any input!


If your handy you can do it there not that bad !!( the wheel bearing )

i had a bad week this week repairs toped $400 . in one f***ing week one tube (mower tire ) one truck tire ( Goodyear ) any one got a coupon I can have ? $ 213 now I hope to have a good day tomorrow all I have to do is 3 clean-ups & pick up my tire they said if I find a coupon it will be $40 bucks cheaper


----------



## wkahler

Hey guys i need 1-2 tons of salt/ice melt. Using it on vacant house's for the bank so it is not a must to be the best, just need cheap and local. Also need shoveler for the walks in residential sidewalks for my bank contracts, e-mail me....... 
[email protected]

Thanks
Bill

Dayton area


----------



## VBigFord20

I got my plow on today just to test everything out. One turn signal bulb was burned out but that was the only issue it had. Soaked it in fluid film and played with it a little. All I have left to do is mount those two floodlights I got for the rack to give me more light at night. 

Wheres the snow?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i want back up lights but i have enough draw as it is. I am thinking about just mounting a batt box in the bed and just charing it when ever i dont use it. i have like 10 deep cycle marine batterys here. we use them for lights at our cabin


----------



## Young Pup

I still need to clean the plugs up a little bit. Still just a little corosion left in there on both of them on the truck and the plow motor itself.Other than that I could be up and running in a matter of minutes, I hope.


----------



## VBigFord20

Young Pup;634863 said:


> I still need to clean the plugs up a little bit. Still just a little corosion left in there on both of them on the truck and the plow motor itself.Other than that I could be up and running in a matter of minutes, I hope.


You probably know this but baking soda and water mixed together and brushed on all the connections is just about the best way to clean them. I picked up some stuff at superior electric today, forget what its called off hand, but they say it will totally stop the corrosion, so I gooped that into the plugs today.

Kevin, I'm willing to bed I have way more draw then you and I don't have any issues. When I start to, I'm going to upgrade to one of those power master alternators and a exide spiral cell.


----------



## Young Pup

VBigFord20;634874 said:


> You probably know this but baking soda and water mixed together and brushed on all the connections is just about the best way to clean them. I picked up some stuff at superior electric today, forget what its called off hand, but they say it will totally stop the corrosion, so I gooped that into the plugs today.
> 
> Kevin, I'm willing to bed I have way more draw then you and I don't have any issues. When I start to, I'm going to upgrade to one of those power master alternators and a exide spiral cell.


Actually I just learned something new. Thank you. I have been using the electric connection spray to try and clean them up.Could you have gotten dielectric grease? I have some of that to put on there too.

On Edit: I think someone told me a long time ago I could use the same mixture on battery terminals too.


----------



## wkahler

Noalox.............its black or yellowish


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;634874 said:


> You probably know this but baking soda and water mixed together and brushed on all the connections is just about the best way to clean them. I picked up some stuff at superior electric today, forget what its called off hand, but they say it will totally stop the corrosion, so I gooped that into the plugs today.
> 
> Kevin, I'm willing to bed I have way more draw then you and I don't have any issues. When I start to, I'm going to upgrade to one of those power master alternators and a exide spiral cell.


i bet but my lights go down alittle and little things like this bug me.


----------



## VBigFord20

Young Pup;634876 said:


> Actually I just learned something new. Thank you. I have been using the electric connection spray to try and clean them up.Could you have gotten dielectric grease? I have some of that to put on there too.
> 
> On Edit: I think someone told me a long time ago I could use the same mixture on battery terminals too.


Yeah, works on batterys, then spray the terminals with fluid film. I swear that stuff is liquid gold. Its still on my terminals from last season. Dielectric only works to make connections, it does nothing to stop corrosion. I just learned that myself from the supply place. It makes sense though, since mine was packed with dielectric and it was still turning green. I'll let you know how the new stuff works come spring.



wkahler;634881 said:


> Noalox.............its black or yellowish


I think that was it, it was kinda dark grey, like a thick pipe dope.


----------



## fernalddude

*brickman*

Ok who got screwed by brick this week? In my area they are giving 5 grand of free work per prop..................:crying: Cant wait till they cant provide......


----------



## f250man

Good morning fellow Ohio plowers are we ready for some snow this weekend and next week. I am. LET IT SNOW. payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i am waitng for the rental place to drop off my skid steer. gotta put some gravel down


----------



## tls22

Im going to steal your snow, and u ohio guys will never find it again!



Thankyou!:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tls22;635395 said:


> Im going to steal your snow, and u ohio guys will never find it again!
> 
> Thankyou!:waving:


tim thats fine just give it back after the first of the year


----------



## carl b

tls22;635395 said:


> Im going to steal your snow, and u ohio guys will never find it again!
> 
> Thankyou!:waving:


I'm going to keep your temps at 33 so it will all be rain LOL :realmad::realmad:

your welcome


----------



## tls22

crb 2500;635451 said:


> I'm going to keep your temps at 33 so it will all be rain LOL :realmad::realmad:
> 
> your welcome


Im going to ice over that lake, and keep alll the clippers 100 miles south!:waving:


----------



## Bossman 92

How about 70 miles south? 

Bossman


----------



## carl b

tls22;635469 said:


> Im going to ice over that lake, and keep alll the clippers 100 miles south!:waving:


LOL Thats cool I don't have to plow . monthly acc's


----------



## buckhigh

Burkartsplow;634617 said:


> Hey tony,
> Give the guy at Jakes Garage where I got all my work done yesterday. Really nice guy, fair price and does a great job. He is located in columbia station about 6 minutes south of hopkins airport. here is his number.. 440-235-1655. Have you decided what blade you were going to put in the truck. Sorry did not get back to you.The leaves finally fell as you know and now everyone wants them gone. Crazy week. I dont even know why i am home right now. should be working, but had to email out a few late contracts before the season starts. Give me a call if you have any questions 419-290-0230....


Just got off the phone with Eric. He said on the 2500's its not a matter of just repacking the bearings, the whole wheel assembly is one piece which runs $390 for a Timken. His labor isn't too bad at $85 to install. Its still going to run 5 bones no matter how I look at it.

You doing Merry Arts tonight? I'm thinking about going, and a few hotties I know meet me/us out there. Also, thanks again for all your help last night. I owe you a few rounds tonight if you make it out.


----------



## Burkartsplow

neols;635512 said:


> Just got off the phone with Eric. He said on the 2500's its not a matter of just repacking the bearings, the whole wheel assembly is one piece which runs $390 for a Timken. His labor isn't too bad at $85 to install. Its still going to run 5 bones no matter how I look at it.
> 
> You doing Merry Arts tonight? I'm thinking about going, and a few hotties I know meet me/us out there. Also, thanks again for all your help last night. I owe you a few rounds tonight if you make it out.


Yeah I will be out. It is always a good time.....Sorry about the price. seems like either way it is going to cost ya the same.....


----------



## buckhigh

Burkartsplow;635723 said:


> Yeah I will be out. It is always a good time.....Sorry about the price. seems like either way it is going to cost ya the same.....


Just bought the Haynes book, and I'm going to order Timken ones online. $228ea, going to replace both next week with the help of my brother. He's done them before on a Volvo and swears they are a piece of cake to replace.

Thats some funny shiot winwood properties called you today after talking about them last night. Sharpen your pencil and get that account. I think they have 4 or 5 good sized properties in Lakewood. And dont forget my finders fee...lol. See you tonight.


----------



## Burkartsplow

neols;635731 said:


> Just bought the Haynes book, and I'm going to order Timken ones online. $228ea, going to replace both next week with the help of my brother. He's done them before on a Volvo and swears they are a piece of cake to replace.
> 
> Thats some funny shiot winwood properties called you today after talking about them last night. Sharpen your pencil and get that account. I think they have 4 or 5 good sized properties in Lakewood. And dont forget my finders fee...lol. See you tonight.


Yeah she said they have I believe 9 accounts here in lakewood. It be nice to pick up a couple of more. But if not I will have an inside track for landscaping also. Yeah I am going to purchase some new front shocks for the truck and install them next week sometime. I dont know when. had 5 calls for yard cleanups today so next week I am only working for 4 days so rain, snow or whatever it is going to be busy. My one frined jon usually plays first at 10 and then andrew and chris come on a little bit later. It is usually a Univ. of Toledo reunion at merry arts when he plays.


----------



## buckhigh

Burkartsplow;635734 said:


> Yeah she said they have I believe 9 accounts here in lakewood. It be nice to pick up a couple of more. But if not I will have an inside track for landscaping also. Yeah I am going to purchase some new front shocks for the truck and install them next week sometime. I dont know when. had 5 calls for yard cleanups today so next week I am only working for 4 days so rain, snow or whatever it is going to be busy. My one frined jon usually plays first at 10 and then andrew and chris come on a little bit later. It is usually a Univ. of Toledo reunion at merry arts when he plays.


Let me know if you need any help. I just bought the yellow top today, plow install on wednesday and wheel hubs next weekend. cant wait to get all this done on her.

she? alicia maybe? if so, she's real cool and i have a pretty good relationship with her. let me know if you need me to put a good word in for you.

you went to UT? if so, i was just down the street from you at BG. you orginally from that area?


----------



## Burkartsplow

neols;635758 said:


> Let me know if you need any help. I just bought the yellow top today, plow install on wednesday and wheel hubs next weekend. cant wait to get all this done on her.
> 
> she? alicia maybe? if so, she's real cool and i have a pretty good relationship with her. let me know if you need me to put a good word in for you.
> 
> you went to UT? if so, i was just down the street from you at BG. you orginally from that area?


I grew up in vermilion and graduated from TU. Went to BG plenty of times.but usually never made it back to Toledo until the next day..


----------



## kc2006

neols, they are pretty easy to change. my friend blows through at least one a year and i usually help fix it. 

clap, burgers tomorrow! dont forget.


----------



## f250man

Kurt I think he forgot you better call him he said he was coming up to my house to build are back racks.


----------



## kc2006

wtf! whats more important, racks or white castle? haha


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;636276 said:


> wtf! whats more important, racks or white castle? haha


i thought you to got sick after the last trip there kurt?


----------



## kashman

well had 2 get some up before the snow


----------



## kashman

and i lost $200 and my cell in the yard got 2 go back in the day light and give it a look see


----------



## kc2006

no white castle actually doesnt bother me. i only get to go there maybe twice a year so i get excited.

kash, whats the addy? i'll go look for the money for u muahaha


----------



## chazg33

hope everyone is ready for the lake affect snow coming tonight,they are saying we could get up to a foot of snow by friday when said and done, next week, ,,,lake ,,ash ,,cuy counties,let it snow..........


----------



## f250man

Chuck were are you and Tom hereing this forcast. Ive only seen about 6" . payup


----------



## f250man

Hey Clap check this out for a back up or for your replacement. 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=69241


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Morning guys:waving: Finally got my computer and stuff all set up now at the new place. I was starting to have plowsite withdrawals I heard we could get snow, but havent seen anything about accumulations


----------



## f250man

Tom I saw 6" and some are saying a 1' before the storm is over. Will see.


Tonight: Rain before midnight, then snow showers, possibly mixed with rain between midnight and 3am, then snow showers after 3am. Low around 36. Breezy, with a northwest wind between 20 and 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Sunday: Snow showers. High near 40. Breezy, with a west wind between 20 and 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible


----------



## toby4492

Good morning Ohio guys...........................enjoy your snow that is on the way, nothing but flurries expected here :crying:


----------



## f250man

Good morning back to you sir. And I will enjoy the snow. payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I think tonite is going to be more slush than anything. Tomorrow will be the good snow. This sucks alot since the ground is so soft from all the friggin rain. I still have to finish staking everything today as well I saw that report too on NOAA. Some fro here, except Mentor they said little or no snow?? Makes no sense


----------



## carl b

payuppayup you all get all the good stuff . :crying: LOL congrats 

Steve hows the new plow ? 


Tom glad to see your not having to go to plowsite rehab LOL

here not enough to push but the snow is coming . it always happens a week after you all


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

nobody really giving me an inch totals so i think i am gonna be safe again. but we shall see. even if it startd now to drop the temp the grounds gonna take to long to cool off you wont see any accum till morning.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so i broke down and let my pride get the best of me i couldnt be the only guy with out the plow ready.


----------



## tls22

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
356 AM EST SAT NOV 15 2008

OHZ012>014-089-PAZ001>003-151700-
/O.NEW.KCLE.LE.A.0002.081116T0500Z-081117T0000Z/
LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-
SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
356 AM EST SAT NOV 15 2008

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS CANCELED FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
SUNDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS CANCELED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WATCH...WHICH WAS IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
SUNDAY EVENING.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL NOT DEVELOP LATE TONIGHT AS LOW PRESSURE MOVES
THROUGH THE LOWER GREAT LAKES REGION. RAIN WILL NOT CHANGE TO SNOW
LATE TONIGHT WITH NO SNOW PERSISTING THROUGH THE DAY ON SUNDAY. LOCATIONS
FROM CHARDON TO MEADVILLE MAY NOT SEE ANY SNOW THIS WINTER!  THE LAKE MAY SEE ITS WATERS FREEZE BY EARLY MONDAY MORNING. WHICH IN RETURN WILL END ALLL SNOW FOR THIS WINTER IN OHIO! IF YOU WANT TO PLOW SNOW RELOCATE TO NEW JERSEY! TLS22:waving:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

LMAO...Thats not fair.


----------



## stroker79

tls22;636648 said:


> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
> 356 AM EST SAT NOV 15 2008
> 
> OHZ012>014-089-PAZ001>003-151700-
> /O.NEW.KCLE.LE.A.0002.081116T0500Z-081117T0000Z/
> LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-
> SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
> INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
> ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
> 356 AM EST SAT NOV 15 2008
> 
> ...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS CANCELED FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
> SUNDAY EVENING...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS CANCELED A LAKE
> EFFECT SNOW WATCH...WHICH WAS IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
> SUNDAY EVENING.
> 
> LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL NOT DEVELOP LATE TONIGHT AS LOW PRESSURE MOVES
> THROUGH THE LOWER GREAT LAKES REGION. RAIN WILL NOT CHANGE TO SNOW
> LATE TONIGHT WITH NO SNOW PERSISTING THROUGH THE DAY ON SUNDAY. LOCATIONS
> FROM CHARDON TO MEADVILLE MAY NOT SEE ANY SNOW THIS WINTER!  THE LAKE MAY SEE ITS WATERS FREEZE BY EARLY MONDAY MORNING. WHICH IN RETURN WILL END ALLL SNOW FOR THIS WINTER IN OHIO! IF YOU WANT TO PLOW SNOW RELOCATE TO NEW JERSEY! TLS22:waving:


Looks like ill have to start paying attention to these warnings, you never know what they may actually say!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya tims been drinking his haterade


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I got called yesterday at around 3:30 to do a leaf cleanup by a realitor, needed to be done today as they are having an open house tomorrow. Well was raining good here this morning still then turned to snow so i said screw it and drove over there. (20 mins away) Well needless to say, I was only able to get the drive and walks cleaned up.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Also I live right off of US 30 and the state has a salt bin just down the road and just saw the first truck go out loaded with salt and the plow on.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;636829 said:


> Also I live right off of US 30 and the state has a salt bin just down the road and just saw the first truck go out loaded with salt and the plow on.


i am not really ready i need a new wiper and some back up lights but i will make do if i have to.


----------



## tls22

KGRlandscapeing;636791 said:


> ya tims been drinking his haterade


Hater in da house......This is what i have coming!:redbounce

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
312 PM EST SAT NOV 15 2008

NJZ001-007>010-012-PAZ054-055-061-062-162015-
SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-CARBON-MONROE-
LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-
312 PM EST SAT NOV 15 2008

...TORNADO WATCH 936 IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 PM EST THIS EVENING...

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN NEW
JERSEY...NORTHWEST NEW JERSEY...EAST CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA AND
NORTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

PLEASE LISTEN TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR GO TO WEATHER.GOV ON THE
INTERNET FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT THE FOLLOWING HAZARDS.

TORNADO WATCH.

SHOWERS AND SCATTERED THUNDERSTORMS ARE EXPECTED INTO THIS EVENING.
MORE HEAVY RAIN COULD FALL INTO THIS EVENING. THERE IS THE RISK FOR
SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS AND ISOLATED TORNADOES THROUGH THIS EVENING.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY.

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION MAY BE NEEDED.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well they changed any accums tonite to be little or nothing. The ground is too warm, so I kind of expected that. But tomorrow could see 3-7 inches and tomorrow night could see another 4-8 inches. That is okay, I need to put a new back up light on my truck since I destroyed the other earlier. I got a little crazy backing the trailer in and cut it wayyyyy too hard, lol. The tongue took the light right off the bumper. I went to TSC and got a 55w halogen spotlight for it now I think that will do and it has a brush grill on it. Oh and I have to try and fix my driver's side window since I have to help it go up. Stupid Chevy power windows:realmad:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

You guys suck!


----------



## Bossman 92

I need another few days, but if it happens we can deal with it. Over the last week and a half we serviced the transmision on truck 1, hooked up the tailgate spreader on truck 1, cooling system flush on truck 1, new battery and terminals on truck 1, 3 days of body work and a paint job on truck 2, un wired western salt spreader controller on one truck and re installed it on another truck, serviced the salt spreader, BLEW UP THE MOTOR on the salt spreader, tore it off and ordered another, added wings to the Western, cleaned out 3 of the 4 trucks, and marked a few of the properties.

Tommorow I am picking up the 4th from the mechanic to go over her as well.

Bought 50 more tons of bulk a few days ago, now all I have to do is hook up with MikeS and haul my blocks here and then haul the salt here. 

Bossman


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

work work work i skippd doing leaves today it was gross. i still got a couple little things todo but some leaves then i am ready for the snow. Still got square some of the contract stuff away but will get there.


----------



## Young Pup

Tom have fun up there if you do get to play in some snow. Only seen some snow showers here today,


----------



## kc2006

isnt it funny how we all sit and wish for snow all year yet we're never ready haha.

i need to install my new mirror, put my gauges in, hook up reverse lights, put new cutting edge and springs on. 

i got time though, doubt we'll see anything for awhile. i still have 20 to 25 leaf jobs to do


----------



## kc2006

btw, last i heard, the clap is stuck in a bath room. the white castle didnt like him much


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;637207 said:


> btw, last i heard, the clap is stuck in a bath room. the white castle didnt like him much


see nobody listens to me


----------



## tls22

tls22;636648 said:


> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
> 356 AM EST SAT NOV 15 2008
> 
> OHZ012>014-089-PAZ001>003-151700-
> /O.NEW.KCLE.LE.A.0002.081116T0500Z-081117T0000Z/
> LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-
> SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
> INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
> ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
> 356 AM EST SAT NOV 15 2008
> 
> ...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS CANCELED FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
> SUNDAY EVENING...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS CANCELED A LAKE
> EFFECT SNOW WATCH...WHICH WAS IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
> SUNDAY EVENING.
> 
> LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL NOT DEVELOP LATE TONIGHT AS LOW PRESSURE MOVES
> THROUGH THE LOWER GREAT LAKES REGION. RAIN WILL NOT CHANGE TO SNOW
> LATE TONIGHT WITH NO SNOW PERSISTING THROUGH THE DAY ON SUNDAY. LOCATIONS
> FROM CHARDON TO MEADVILLE MAY NOT SEE ANY SNOW THIS WINTER!  THE LAKE MAY SEE ITS WATERS FREEZE BY EARLY MONDAY MORNING. WHICH IN RETURN WILL END ALLL SNOW FOR THIS WINTER IN OHIO! IF YOU WANT TO PLOW SNOW RELOCATE TO NEW JERSEY! TLS22:waving:


Sorry guys!:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tls22;637249 said:


> Sorry guys!:waving:


its kinda snowing here theres snow on my truck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nothing here yet. Im thinkin if it doesnt start in the next couple of hours, I got more leaves to do. Sounds crazy I know, but I cant leave that clean up money just laying on the table. That and I can finish some stupid crap on the truck too


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;637588 said:


> Nothing here yet. Im thinkin if it doesnt start in the next couple of hours, I got more leaves to do. Sounds crazy I know, but I cant leave that clean up money just laying on the table. That and I can finish some stupid crap on the truck too


tom is snowing here alittle i cant really do leaves on a sunday everytime i work on sunday i get yelld at. i had to go buy winter blades for the truck lastnight. Shows you how much driving i do one of my wipers was busted.


----------



## f250man

Its starting to snow here a little. Here is what they are calling for here. payup


Today: Snow showers. High near 37. Breezy, with a west wind between 21 and 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 

Tonight: Snow showers. Low around 31. West wind between 10 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible. 

Monday: Snow showers. High near 37. West wind between 8 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


----------



## toby4492

f250man;637610 said:


> Its starting to snow here a little. Here is what they are calling for here. payup
> 
> Today: Snow showers. High near 37. Breezy, with a west wind between 21 and 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.
> 
> Tonight: Snow showers. Low around 31. West wind between 10 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible.
> 
> Monday: Snow showers. High near 37. West wind between 8 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


:yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

toby4492;637622 said:


> :yow!::yow!::yow!:


tom why ru jumping u dont get to play in the snow?


----------



## toby4492

KGRlandscapeing;637628 said:


> tom why ru jumping u dont get to play in the snow?


Kevin I just like to hear when snow is falling and I don't have to clear it out of my own drive.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL that is funny Tom. Have you used the new snowblower yet?? 

I usually dont do much sunday either, but they kinda have no choice. It is get most of them now, or potentially have to wait till spring


----------



## toby4492

Sydenstricker Landscaping;637634 said:


> LOL that is funny Tom. Have you used the new snowblower yet??
> 
> I usually dont do much sunday either, but they kinda have no choice. It is get most of them now, or potentially have to wait till spring


Tom I have not had an opportunity to use it yet. Do you think it will work to blow the leaves into my neighbors yard. 

I gassed it up yesterday and it's all sprayed down with FF so I am ready to go whenever it hits.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

toby4492;637629 said:


> Kevin I just like to hear when snow is falling and I don't have to clear it out of my own drive.


hey its the tom and tom show tom is that the GIE show pic as ur avatar thing?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

toby4492;637645 said:


> Tom I have not had an opportunity to use it yet. Do you think it will work to blow the leaves into my neighbors yard.
> 
> I gassed it up yesterday and it's all sprayed down with FF so I am ready to go whenever it hits.


and no but if u drop the shoes it might shoot the grass over there


----------



## toby4492

KGRlandscapeing;637658 said:


> hey its the tom and tom show tom is that the GIE show pic as ur avatar thing?


Hey the Tom & Tom show vs. the Ron & Steve show...............................wonder which one would get better ratings. LOL

That pic is from the SIMA show Kevin.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

toby4492;637662 said:


> Hey the Tom & Tom show vs. the Ron & Steve show...............................wonder which one would get better ratings. LOL
> 
> That pic is from the SIMA show Kevin.


o ya now i look at it the back ground is diffrent you guys were kinda huddeld at the GIE


----------



## VBigFord20

Well I guess the snow is going to be here any second now. Its lightly falling right now. Going to go stake drives this morning then spend the afternoon cleaning out the truck and adding the other backup lights. 

Cleaning the truck should be fun, there is stuff piled up to the windows in the back seat and the bed is full also. I think my laptop is in there someplace, I hope.


----------



## tls22

You guys are so Lucky, im going to go cry in my gf's bossisms!:crying:


----------



## Young Pup

Well, you guys have fun up north. Steve that sounds like a good start to thing for you guys up there. Some how I have got a cold that I am contending with right now. Sore throat and body aches. I was actually in bed before 9 last night.


----------



## camconcrete

Hey guys just got my new service/support truck running down the road this afternoon. its been a long process changing it from a gas engine/auto to 7.3 diesel and a five speed. Runs like a top though. Im gonna put toolboxes and a rack on it for all my concrete tools, but right now its gonna be a firewood truck till it gets time to go back to work full bore


----------



## f250man

JP I heard somewhere that if you rub your self down with VICKS it dose wonders for the cold and aches and pains.   :waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

steve is it snowing good for you yet?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well we got about 2" down now. Im gonna get some shut eye and roll out around midnight. Supposed to pick up in intensity later on with some good thunder too. I love thundersnow!!! Any of you guys up here in my area need a hand, gimme a call (after my stuff is done of course) I will try and get some good pics too


----------



## tls22

Sydenstricker Landscaping;638263 said:


> Well we got about 2" down now. Im gonna get some shut eye and roll out around midnight. Supposed to pick up in intensity later on with some good thunder too. I love thundersnow!!! Any of you guys up here in my area need a hand, gimme a call (after my stuff is done of course) I will try and get some good pics too


Please get pics, for your good buddy in New Jersey!:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tom be safe out there


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

just checked tom's weather forcast..i'm bored...4-8 tonight, 3-7 tomorrow, 2-4 tom night

Makes me want to move and get a 'real' truck.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;638299 said:


> just checked tom's weather forcast..i'm bored...4-8 tonight, 3-7 tomorrow, 2-4 tom night
> 
> Makes me want to move and get a 'real' truck.


i am fighting off the nerves there basicly making me sick i havent pushd snow in a few long months so i have no grove. i know its natural to me but the stress is freakin me out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Tim, I will get some pics for you!!! Dont worry, you will be plowing soon enough too.

Kevin, thanks I will be safe. Alot of the first snow knuckleheads out doing donuts and what not. Plus Im sure a slew of new drivers and old people. Should make for some fun!! You got any snow down your way??

Elwer, did you look at the Lake Effect Storm warning?? We could get like 6-10 tonight or more depending on the squalls. Plus a chance of some thunder snow

Well gents, I am off to bed. I will be out between 12-1 am. I will place a post before I roll out.


----------



## carl b

we now have snow . o well . I'll do landscaping no plowing but 1-2 on the grass I still can dig but if it dont melt i wont have work after tomarrow . :realmad:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tom no real snow its on the grass its making me nervous. lake effect you take a nap and end up with 6 inchs


----------



## chazg33

hey ron thanks for the call saturday,,sorry i was so busy to hook up with you and steve,,how did the back rack go?? let me know the next time you are coming up this way,and we can get a few guys together for lunch,,


----------



## f250man

Kevin not enough snow here yet and Chuck the back racks went great will post some pics later.


----------



## tls22

f250man;638563 said:


> Kevin not enough snow here yet and Chuck the back racks went great will post some pics later.


Is clap shaking any salt?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

tls22;638617 said:


> Is clap shaking any salt?


Wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## VBigFord20

I pulled my plow today. Not going to get any snow on the west side for a few more so why drive around with it. Plus it was in my way when I was trying to run some wire for a set of high mounted backup lights. Which are not working btw. Not sure what the issue is. They appear to have power and a ground, I know I am overlooking something but I got pissed and watched football rather then finish.

Whoever is out there tonight, have fun with the white stuff.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I cant beleive I actually got out of bed for this, lol. That storm dropped about an inch and a half total. I think the weather guys over did this one some. That is ok though, still got a few more clean ups to finish eventually. After December it can snow all or as little as it wants to


----------



## f250man

No Claps with me and we are heading out to plow some snow will get some pics later guys. payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Cool beans glad one of us is getting to plow. Good luck and lets see some pics of that new plow with some snow in front of it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey I must say that was fun watching everyone go nuts plowing an inch of slush. I drove around with my lights going so I looked important, LOL. Kinda nice my whole route is right where no snow has fallen yet. Makes the seasonals not so bad, lol. Now I have a bone to pick with the city of Willowick later and a local landscraper (cant dignify him as a landscaper, since he cuts lawns for 12.50) for stealing some of my plow stakes and being rude to my customers for not signing with him. I know this due to them calling me and telling me and also filing complaints with the city. A couple of you lake county guys might know who I am talking about too.


----------



## Burkartsplow

the top of my truck is white. good thing I have at least 10 cleanups to do still and about 30 final cuts to close out the season. well steve and clap have fun. I can wait at least another week or so.


----------



## f250man

Well guys today was a bust, Got a little snow on the new blade but the tranny went in the truck so I hope its not to bad going to take it in to get it checked out later. :realmad:


----------



## tls22

f250man;639006 said:


> Well guys today was a bust, Got a little snow on the new blade but the tranny went in the truck so I hope its not to bad going to take it in to get it checked out later. :realmad:


Sorry to hear that steve, how much did you end up with? Tell clap to look at the radar seems like snow is coming his way!:waving:


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;638972 said:


> Hey I must say that was fun watching everyone go nuts plowing an inch of slush. I drove around with my lights going so I looked important, LOL. Kinda nice my whole route is right where no snow has fallen yet. Makes the seasonals not so bad, lol. Now I have a bone to pick with the city of Willowick later and a local landscraper (cant dignify him as a landscaper, since he cuts lawns for 12.50) for stealing some of my plow stakes and being rude to my customers for not signing with him. I know this due to them calling me and telling me and also filing complaints with the city. A couple of you lake county guys might know who I am talking about too.


Sorry to hear about the local landscaper messing with your accounts. What did the City of Willowick do to you? They can be a bit hard to deal with from time to time, trust me i have dealt with them. I still have not finished setting up the Chevy yet, hoping for tonight, have to wire the plow side, and bleed the hydraulics.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;639006 said:


> Well guys today was a bust, Got a little snow on the new blade but the tranny went in the truck so I hope its not to bad going to take it in to get it checked out later. :realmad:


ouch steve hopefull its not to bad.


----------



## f250man

Yes it dose suck it was working fine then all of a sudden it started to slip and we got some tranny fluid and topped it off and it is still slipping in drive so going to take it in.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;638941 said:


> I cant beleive I actually got out of bed for this, lol. That storm dropped about an inch and a half total. I think the weather guys over did this one some. That is ok though, still got a few more clean ups to finish eventually. After December it can snow all or as little as it wants to


I feel your pain . but I didn't have to get up . we have 1-2 " on the grass here none on the road :crying: I hope this melts quick so I can do more clean-ups too . they said the end of this week . now they changed it 2-3 today 1-3 tonight 2-4 tomorrow .


----------



## carl b

f250man;639048 said:


> Yes it dose suck it was working fine then all of a sudden it started to slip and we got some tranny fluid and topped it off and it is still slipping in drive so going to take it in.


Fords are usually not to bad . what tranny do you have ?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ouch Steve, that really sucks!!!!!!!!! 

Mike, I did the senior thing there for plowing (no Im not lowballing either) and they messed up pretty bad. Not to be a name dropper or anything but, the ad they send out says Sydenstricker Landscaping Phone #.......instead of mine it is Pirc's phone number So there is a loss already. The guy I am having issues with is Just Lawns by Chris. That guy is being a complete dick to these people and taking stakes from my drives. I have 12 drives there, half of them told them to screw and went with me. I actually just got off the phone with another one. I dont understand how people can run a business and treat customers like that. Oh well


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;639074 said:


> Ouch Steve, that really sucks!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mike, I did the senior thing there for plowing (no Im not lowballing either) and they messed up pretty bad. Not to be a name dropper or anything but, the ad they send out says Sydenstricker Landscaping Phone #.......instead of mine it is Pirc's phone number So there is a loss already. The guy I am having issues with is Just Lawns by Chris. That guy is being a complete dick to these people and taking stakes from my drives. I have 12 drives there, half of them told them to screw and went with me. I actually just got off the phone with another one. I dont understand how people can run a business and treat customers like that. Oh well


I will never complain about lowballers, i have 3 contracts with a guy out of mentor, and i take care of family, and some friends shops, i have enough to keep me busy, and when the weather gets bad, i will do more with the guy out of Mentor, he is liking that i will have a 2500 this year. Good luck with the city.

Steve good luck with the Transmission.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey, would any of you guys happen to know where I could find a light-duty plow for my '97 wrangler? It could have a different mount that I could fab up to make it work. If possible I would like to keep it under $1000. I have to get something to do those tight toledo drives


----------



## Young Pup

Steve any news on the tranny? Sorry to hear about that, not a real good way to start the season. We have had snow showers off and on here all day. I did absolutely nothing today. To wet and cold out there and noway in hell was I going out in it. Especially the way I feel right now. Steve I have used chest rub before when I have been really congested. Works like a charm.


----------



## WALKERS

Steve sorry to hear about the truck mine is in the shop as well. "Injector flow sensor circuit BLAH BLAH" Have any of you ever seen a two wheel wheel barrow go flying out of a dump trailer at 70 Mph on to I-275 highway...... Neither have I :realmad:


----------



## f250man

Yea JP. The news is not good need a new tranny it is junk. The seal went bad between the trans and the transfer case and pumped all the fluid to the transfer case and made it slip and they say once it starts slipping it is junk. So between $ 2000 - $ 2500 for a new tranny and converter and a external trans cooler. :realmad: 


Josh sorry to hear your having truck trouble to.


----------



## carl b

Steve I just went threw that I have a shop $1250 & tax I'll get the # tonight they will have it done in two days or less


----------



## f250man

Thanks Carl let me know give me a call or pm me with the number.


----------



## carl b

A.T.PA INC 
3554 S Arlington Rd Akron 44312 
330-896-1664
you can map it 

you can call tomorrow & if that works out my tow co may help too 

Johnny's 330-434-5178 let them know you know me ( it may help ) they have picked me up every where in Ohio 
you can call them now & find out how much $$$ 
I'm logging off for the night if you have any ? call me I'll p.m.m you my cell


----------



## f250man

Thanks Carl I'll call them in the morning.


----------



## carl b

BTW IF YOU NEED HELP CALL ME . BUT USE ME AS A LAST RESORT I DONT KNOW IF I WONT TO PLOW MUCH BUT IF YOU NEED HELP I CAN . opps the caps sorry


----------



## stcroixjoe

Steve sorry to hear aboy the trans my buddy 's went out in an 06 last year he had it rebiult bullet proof for around 3500.00 how's the snow out by you? we dont have crap here maybe 1-2 on the grass


----------



## Young Pup

Well Steve as you know that just plain stinks. Hopefully you can get it for a cheaper price. What's it like up there anyway? One of our local guys was saying 8-16 locally up there????


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Messed around snowing some today, nothing really sticking tho. 

Got strobes rigged up, would post a vid but don't know how.

Also received first call from add in the paper, been in two days now. But its a commercial lot so i passed it to another guy.


----------



## Bossman 92

One of my trucks is in the tranny shop also. I need all new lines and they couldn't get them untill tommorow. So I just got in from switching the tail gate spreader to another truck. Hopefully (can't belive I am saying this) it doesn't snow tonight. I am down to 1 truck and a tailgate spreader :realmad:. Everything will be ready the day after tommorow so if we can just hold on. I talked to my aunt today and she said she heard this will be the worst winter since the 70's, lets hope it doesn't start untill Thursday! 

Good luck and be safe Bossman


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Where has Mr. Clap been?? I think he is sandbagging us, lol. 

I dont think it will snow much or at all tonight. They keep lowering the snow totals everytime I check the weather. But either way I will be out and about at 2 am. It was supposed to get bad by now, but there isnt a snowflake to be seen. I think the bulk of the snow will be heading south and east. The ground is freezing up now finally. Still dont want to get the truck off the side of a drive though


----------



## Young Pup

Took this a little bit ago with the cell phone.


----------



## Young Pup

I thought about calling Ron but figured he was knee deep in snow by now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You got a few flakes down there I take it? No pun intended either What does that say on your hood??


----------



## Young Pup

It says Hi Rich A I posted it over on skyeyeweather for those guys too. Yep we got some snow flakes and the other kind too. lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;639812 said:


> It says Hi Rich A I posted it over on skyeyeweather for those guys too. Yep we got some snow flakes and the other kind too. lol


got snow sticking on the drive... better get that spreader out jp!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;639819 said:


> got snow sticking on the drive... better get that spreader out jp!


Man you are alive. Check your cell phone I left you a message.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL JP 

Oh my god Shawn, you are alive??? Havent heard from you in a good while. How have things been?


----------



## Young Pup

This will get the slow people in gear to sign and get those papers back to me.


----------



## RhinoL&L

YES I AM!!! how is everyone doing... havent been on for a long time!!:waving:


----------



## RhinoL&L

been pretty good... still finishing up leaves though how has everyone else been?

u will like that 8ft tom


----------



## Young Pup

You already know what I have been doing so we are all caught up. Now the rest need to chime in. lol


----------



## Young Pup

still lightly snowing here in my part of town Shawn.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;639856 said:


> still lightly snowing here in my part of town Shawn.


i hope it doesnt stick! I just want it to wait about 10 days


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;639862 said:


> i hope it doesnt stick! I just want it to wait about 10 days


Scratch that it has picked back up again. We should be fine to get all the work done that we need to. Don't worry. I am going to try and get out there tomorrow. But it is still going to be cold as ice.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;639871 said:


> Scratch that it has picked back up again. We should be fine to get all the work done that we need to. Don't worry. I am going to try and get out there tomorrow. But it is still going to be cold as ice.


yeah were working tomorrow too i dont care... it needs to get done!


----------



## Frostysnow

hey guys, how have you all been? Long time since I have posted. ANyways, I got a voicemail from a lady in east cleveland tonight looking for someone to take care of a driveway in the warrensville heights area. I am not in a position to take care of this right now, but I didn't know if any of you guys were. If you are interested, shoot me an email [email protected] and i will hook you up with her info tonight


----------



## Young Pup

I may start late though to try and let this melt off and dry up a little bit. The grass here is now covered.


----------



## RhinoL&L

got the plow moved up today and some other stuff done on the truck. 

JP- the little bit it is raised helps!


----------



## Pirsch

Sydenstricker Landscaping;639789 said:


> Where has Mr. Clap been?? I think he is sandbagging us, lol. QUOTE]
> 
> Think he's out trying to make snow angels! LOL


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;639922 said:


> got the plow moved up today and some other stuff done on the truck.
> 
> JP- the little bit it is raised helps!


Did Bill do it or you?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;639934 said:


> Did Bill do it or you?


billy just have to get him to add some wire to that spreader pigtail... then ill be able to mount it. the controller


----------



## Young Pup

Cool, did he do the rest of the work too. Oil and stuff.


----------



## born2farm

how is every doin as far as accounts this year? iv only got 8 of my 20 residential spots filled so far. o well i thnk the light snow today scared some into starting to think about it cuz ive been getting calls today.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Frostysnow;639887 said:


> hey guys, how have you all been? Long time since I have posted. ANyways, I got a voicemail from a lady in east cleveland tonight looking for someone to take care of a driveway in the warrensville heights area. I am not in a position to take care of this right now, but I didn't know if any of you guys were. If you are interested, shoot me an email [email protected] and i will hook you up with her info tonight


probably same crazylady who calld me no thanks


----------



## Young Pup

Brock, most all the residentials are on board just trying to get the commercials stuff all in.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;639946 said:


> how is every doin as far as accounts this year? iv only got 8 of my 20 residential spots filled so far. o well i thnk the light snow today scared some into starting to think about it cuz ive been getting calls today.


I wish the commercial one i got today would of been a smaller driveway that i'd make money on. O well...Had a return customer from last year stop and agree to it again this year so thats good.


----------



## born2farm

ya ive gotten several calls from banks and pharmacys i have had to turn away. it sucks to see money go away like that. o well


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;639974 said:


> ya ive gotten several calls from banks and pharmacys i have had to turn away. it sucks to see money go away like that. o well


You need to make a deal with someone that you give the big ones too and they give you the small ones they don't want.


----------



## born2farm

i would if i had a fellow lco around here that wasnt a total jackazz. i offerd them to my family but were pretty much full of what we can handle


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well that makes sense then.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hope this is not a sign of our weather forecasters this winter. Calling for all this big snow here in the snowbelt. Never got enough to plow and didnt get a dusting tonight. Can I apply for a refund on the 1/4 tank I used the last 2 days checking a few of my places aimlessly for snow?? LOL There is green grass in a few areas, so I am going to take the plow off later and go blow and tarp a few leaves I still got to do. This kinda stinks, I got 6 hours of sleep and wide awake at 2:50 am with not a thing to do


----------



## kashman

dont feel bad bud im in the same ship as you. Iv been doing clean ups in the rain snow staked all the drives 2 day so that was ez money. Im going out 2 salt a few step drives i have then clean up start again at 9:00 if the guys show up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is kinda like we are in limbo right now. Not enough snow to plow and make some $$$, but too much on most of the lawns to do leaves and make some $$$ Im sure we will get a few more good days in before winter really sets in. These are just upper level distubances right now. No guarantee you will get squat out of them. Im sure once December gets here, that will be a different story


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tom i got maybe 2 inchs so i just got in from plowing wasted a good bit of gas just strolling around town. O man i was gonna hurt somebody this morning. The dude from H&M calld at like 105 i had just fallen asleep he then calld like 6 more times. Needless to say i know why i work for myslef. And i am just gonna keep it that way.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont miss the boss calling 8 billion times wayyyy to early on the snow. I wanted to shoot the phone a few times. We call each other up here, since I got people in western lake county and I am in eastern lake county. Kinda like snow spotters. I talked to Ron a little bit ago, he is getting some good snow down there


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;640316 said:


> I dont miss the boss calling 8 billion times wayyyy to early on the snow. I wanted to shoot the phone a few times. We call each other up here, since I got people in western lake county and I am in eastern lake county. Kinda like snow spotters. I talked to Ron a little bit ago, he is getting some good snow down there


i had to go out to mantua lastnight and pick up this girl and take her home she wouldnt drive in the snow she wreckd her car in the spring so shes afraid. and they had a bunch of snow. Its weird thats all i know nothing like normal. And ill call people but dont call me more then once if i dont answer or i dont call u back chances r i am asleep or i dont want to talk to you


----------



## kashman

thats y i dont sub. 1 i dont need the money 2 i like 2 be free


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL that is why I love the silence button on the side of the phone. Works wonders

Except I had the Nextel phones where I used to work. So about 2am thru the walkie talkie I hear get your ass up!!!! And of course loud enough to wake my kids and the wife up. Talk about wanting to hurt someone.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;640323 said:


> LOL that is why I love the silence button on the side of the phone. Works wonders
> 
> Except I had the Nextel phones where I used to work. So about 2am thru the walkie talkie I hear get your ass up!!!! And of course loud enough to wake my kids and the wife up. Talk about wanting to hurt someone.


ya i wont be subbing from them anytime soon. sorry i dont need some rather anoyying baby sitter. If i wantd some anoyying person to bother me id get an ugly girl friend


----------



## clark lawn

just got in from wasting gas. got to push a few commercial places but that was about it most places only have about 1/2 inch to 1 inch. it starts to pile up when its snowing but then when it quits it all starts to melt off.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

well i am gonna go catch an hour or two of sleep if i can you guys take it easy on those leaves. and keep your fingers and toes warm later


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The ground temps are too warm still for this to stick. Had it been December, then it would have stuck no problem. 

I want to sleep, but my kids will wake me up in an hour anyway, so no point. It is for sure gonna be a little brisk doing leaves later


----------



## f250man

Not much snow here I think it all went south and east of us and the Clap has been up here all week to help me out incase it snowed and he went home at around 11:30 last night to go salt down by his route they got an inch.


----------



## RhinoL&L

dont really have anything here... i have heard of a couple salt trucks ou ton bridges and slick spots but nothing exciting


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I am backkkkkk anyway nothing new snow wise. Silly weather people snow is for winter not fall.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Also guys i forgot my couzin calls me lastnight looking for a cheap E60 meyers pump. My younger couzin smashd r f250 in to a lady the summer and broke the pump. I was under the impression that the insurance coverd the pump. and something eles. But i guess the money didnt go for that. So if anybody has an e60 let me know.


----------



## f250man

Kevin I have an e- 60 that just needs put back together and a motor I will put it back together for you if you have a good motor I'll let it go for $300.00. Let me know you can call me 440-479-4752. Steve


----------



## carl b

I PLOWED payuppayup


----------



## carl b

i just finished plowing . 

Kevin I just sold my e-60 on sat $350 worked fine sorry 


Steve hows the truck ? find a shop ?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

steve i have no idea what hes willing to spend so i am attempting to get a hold of him. I cant believe he was dumb enough to wait till now to tell me. I was so mad lastnight i was like r u seriously kidding me. I am like you claimd it as a loss on the insurance why didnt u get a new one when the check came. Ugh and the worst part was i just had the thing rebuild in march when the lift ram broke and whatever.


----------



## clark lawn

had to take my dump with the western on it to the plow dealer this morning. worked good when it put it on the other day and when we went out last night it wont angle just goes up and down, checked a few things and everythng seemed to be ok. they have had it since 10 am and i just called and they havent figured it out yet. they said all the tests are showing that it should work properly.


----------



## clark lawn

Clap did you come up here and swap plow controls? they found that to be the problem wires loose in the plug.


----------



## Burkartsplow

talked to the postmaster of lakewood PO.did not get lot. the head post master in cleveland makes the choice. he went with q company out of willoughby which is 25 minutes away at the least. no traffic. with a seasonal rate of 735 per month unlimited plow and salt over 5 months. 2 year contract. here is the kicker. this lot is over 75000 sq ft.not small in the least bit. with my numbers and the other guys numbers which were all pretty much the same because we won't to make money we would only be able to plow the lot 2 snd a half times to be under his monthly seasonal rate. he is doing this lot for just around 3700 plowing and salting. I have a lot that takes me 15 minutes to plow and I make 1000 a month plus 100 per salt. I do a similar size lot for plow and salt over 10k for the seasonal down the street. messed up is all I have to say. plus the local post master wanted to go with me since we are local and oh yeah I live literally 20 seconds from the PO. well I am done venting. they kept my info I case this guy does not show. east should stay on the ease and west on the west. better business for each side I think. wvery year half way through I pick an account that had an east side company as there provider who rarelly showed up on time or ever at all.thanks for listening guys. I wrote all of this on my palm treo phone. took a little bit to do....


----------



## VBigFord20

This snow was weird. I drive from one part of town to the next and I inure a white out then in areas there is not even a trace, nothing, zilch. West park had zero snow and it was sunny. Driving down Rt. 18 I thought I was in the mountains it was so bad. Weird day for snow.


----------



## carl b

my spreader don't work:crying::crying: . tho there is an up side warranty .  I have to take it in tomarrow & they will replace it ( the controller ) saves me $230


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;640908 said:


> talked to the postmaster of lakewood PO.did not get lot. the head post master in cleveland makes the choice. he went with q company out of willoughby which is 25 minutes away at the least. no traffic. with a seasonal rate of 735 per month unlimited plow and salt over 5 months. 2 year contract. here is the kicker. this lot is over 75000 sq ft.not small in the least bit. with my numbers and the other guys numbers which were all pretty much the same because we won't to make money we would only be able to plow the lot 2 snd a half times to be under his monthly seasonal rate. he is doing this lot for just around 3700 plowing and salting. I have a lot that takes me 15 minutes to plow and I make 1000 a month plus 100 per salt. I do a similar size lot for plow and salt over 10k for the seasonal down the street. messed up is all I have to say. plus the local post master wanted to go with me since we are local and oh yeah I live literally 20 seconds from the PO. well I am done venting. they kept my info I case this guy does not show. east should stay on the ease and west on the west. better business for each side I think. wvery year half way through I pick an account that had an east side company as there provider who rarelly showed up on time or ever at all.thanks for listening guys. I wrote all of this on my palm treo phone. took a little bit to do....


Aaron you must be a nerd cause i draw the line at like 200 characters from my phone


----------



## kc2006

We had about 2" maybe 3" at some lots today. Woot first snow of the year. Now hopefully it all melts off soon so I can finish leaves.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

NEED AN OPINION FOR MY STROBES

Before i souder the last few together, do you want the both left side blinking at once and same with the right or make them when the right blinks on the back, the left on the front blinks and vise versa.


----------



## Metz

just checkin in, had 2-3" north of youngstown. First snow is always nerve racking, trying to figure out the best route to get all my new lots done by the specific times. all in all, got my 6 lots done and hit a few driveways. most of my driveways didn't need done though.
kinda sucks plowing with my friggin leaf box still on (and half full)! still got a ton of leaf cleanups to finish as well. good old ohio weatherpayup


----------



## Young Pup

Travis I would go with right/left pattern.


----------



## Sharp Charge

Well I still don't have my truck/plow but I'm glad I bought a new snow blower on Sunday, an Ariens 927LE. Hope you guys are making lots of $$, I had to clear my drive twice today here in Brunswick.


----------



## VBigFord20

Would someone be willing to email me a contract? I'm trying to draw one up and I'm not sure what to include. Last year I did not need them because 3 of the lots I did were owned by our family company, one was owned by friend, and the last was a per push deal. Now I have 2 people who want seasonal's and I want to draw something up that protects me from getting screwed.

Or is there someplace I can download a generic plow contract?


----------



## f250man

Nico I pm'd you my contract. Steve


----------



## VBigFord20

Thanks


----------



## carl b

if i may can i see it ? i dont need one but never saw one


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I switched them so the left on front lights up the same as the right in the back. I like it. Hopeing to finish up tomorrow


----------



## chazg33

hey steve got your call today that was me at the flying burritto,i forgot you lived down there should have stopped in,,,i got the new plow on the other day,it took me about about 3-4 hours to install,just need some SNOW TO PLOW,,,chuck


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

It threatens to snow and everyone that havn't seen on here for awhile came out of the woodwork.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brock wanted to see my strobes, this is from yesterday before the front two were installed or in the dark and such. BTW...thats not the placement of them.
http://i399.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid399.photobucket.com/albums/pp77/ElwerLawnCare/strobes.flv

http://i399.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid399.photobucket.com/albums/pp77/ElwerLawnCare/strobes-1.flv


----------



## f250man

Yea chuck I got your call tried to call you back but it just went to voice mail. Well all have to do lunch soon.


----------



## carl b

will remove the snow from your driveway and sidewalk for 30$ a month and even salt

craigs list can i have this guy do my plowing ???

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/wan/924905000.html


----------



## kc2006

VBigFord20;641086 said:


> Now I have 2 people who want seasonal's and I want to draw something up that protects me from getting screwed.


I might be getting screwed alil with that this year on one account. These condo's I picked up for mowing wanted a price for mowing, spring/fall cleanup,plowing. They were very vague about requirements, so it was just put in a quickie contract that it would be done for events of 2" or more. Well after it was signed, they came back with wanting more stuff and it was "well I thought I said i wanted that" even though it wasn't specified in the contract, and the other good one is "we want done early, before 6am". I have to talk with them and tell them if they want done before 6, we need to adjust the contract because odds are i'll have to go back during the day and redo it if we get more snow. I was under the impression of a seasonal would be done basicly once per event. Oh well, get burnt once then you learn to be very detailed from then on I guess.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Aaron, what was the name of the co in Willoughby?? I know alot of guys and will prolly laugh if I find the name. Dont worry, it isnt me

Well Im off to bed. Yes I know it is only 9:30, but all these wake ups at 1-2 am kinda get old fast already, lol. Gotta get my body used to that schedule again


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;641333 said:


> Aaron, what was the name of the co in Willoughby?? I know alot of guys and will prolly laugh if I find the name. Dont worry, it isnt me
> 
> Well Im off to bed. Yes I know it is only 9:30, but all these wake ups at 1-2 am kinda get old fast already, lol. Gotta get my body used to that schedule again


I bet it was wardss i dont like them i dont know why i am just rather grumpy towards some companys


----------



## slone

Hey kevin. You getting enough snow to plow yet?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;641401 said:


> Hey kevin. You getting enough snow to plow yet?


i drove around and wasted gas this morning. Nothing more then an inch and half. its all pavement here now just snow on the grass


----------



## VBigFord20

I took the plow off on Sunday. There wont be plow able snow on the west side for a while yet unless something crazy happens. I still need to figure out this backup light issue.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I went out at 3a and salted some stuff came back for a nap.

Now im headed out to trobleshoot and salt my stuff that opens up late. 

Hoping to get some pics posted for you guys


----------



## slone

hey tom. you going out this morning. i am thinking about going out and blow the snow off the light yards so i can get back to cleanups before the next round of snow arrives.just hoping we get above the 32.


----------



## slone

i guess it might make a difference what side of the street i want to work on.


----------



## slone

since i can't seem to ask everybody, i'll ask the the ohio guys. how many of you carry a laptop in your truck when your plowing?. wayne from korys landscaping has one in his truck. that way he can chec the weather radar to see where the snow is falling. i am thinking about doing the same.


----------



## kc2006

slone;641776 said:


> since i can't seem to ask everybody, i'll ask the the ohio guys. how many of you carry a laptop in your truck when your plowing?. wayne from korys landscaping has one in his truck. that way he can chec the weather radar to see where the snow is falling. i am thinking about doing the same.


I carry one with a printer in my truck, for estimates or to print out an invoice right on the spot. But I don't have internet.

I use my phone to check weather and email while in the truck. Big screen on the phone is nice, i can check the radar whenever


----------



## slone

What type of phone. Mine is an older nokia the screen is about 1x1 inches. Not good for radars. I might have to upgrade. I have alltel. That might be the best way to go.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No Im not going out to do anything today Dave. Everything is froze solid to the ground. With that clipper comming thru tonight and more lake effect following, I have a feeling that we might be done with clean ups now. I could be wrong though. 

Well Steve's truck is in the shop. So he should be all set to go again Friday. That is pretty quick turnaround for a tranny shop. If I ever have an issue with my trans, thats where I will go


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

slone;641867 said:


> What type of phone. Mine is an older nokia the screen is about 1x1 inches. Not good for radars. I might have to upgrade. I have alltel. That might be the best way to go.


Wow another person with alltel lol

Might want to wait and see if the merger goes through first and then just get a new phone then instead of getting another junk alltel fun and then upgrading the many more options that verizon has.


----------



## Burkartsplow

slone;641776 said:


> since i can't seem to ask everybody, i'll ask the the ohio guys. how many of you carry a laptop in your truck when your plowing?. wayne from korys landscaping has one in his truck. that way he can chec the weather radar to see where the snow is falling. i am thinking about doing the same.


My phone has radar on it and every other thing you can imagine. It sits in its little holder and I get real time animated radar to track the storm. I could bring my lap top, but I have enough stuff in there. I also have excel on it and when I am done with a job I take the little pointer and check it off the list with time and service provided. Then go home and hook up to computer and it syncs it all over to my invoicing program and I am done for the night. A lot better then having to type in work orders. Works for me....I have the new palm treo 800 W by sprint. The best so the they tell me. I like it, Plus I am on plowsite whenever I want. the internet works really fast...


----------



## Burkartsplow

All clean, check out the new kicks! The Chevy 2500 HD. Cell Phone pics. ok quality
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42969&page=33


----------



## VBigFord20

slone;641776 said:


> since i can't seem to ask everybody, i'll ask the the ohio guys. how many of you carry a laptop in your truck when your plowing?. wayne from korys landscaping has one in his truck. that way he can chec the weather radar to see where the snow is falling. i am thinking about doing the same.


I have, but my truck is a total mess and right now there is something wrong with my laptop anyways. I want to get one of those Jotto desks like they have in cop cars and perm mount it but those things run $350 and thats a bit steep right now.

Plus I don't have net on the laptop because verizion wants too much damn money for it per month. I wish they had a pay as you go type of plan.

I think I am going to get a blackberry storm next month and just use that from now on for on the go stuff.


----------



## slone

I think i might look into a new phone. I was finally able to post the question as a new thread and some of the guys have some good ideas. Phones, palm pilots and laptops. My buddies laptop has built in wireless and he stops by places that have free wifi and he checks the radars that way. He just got one of the new mounts but i haven't seen it yet.


----------



## slone

Man was it cold out there doiing leaves. You could go on street and no snow just green grass and leaves. Go a 1/4 mile south and snow covered yards it seems closer to the lake no snow.


----------



## stcroixjoe

Burkartsplow;642023 said:


> All clean, check out the new kicks! The Chevy 2500 HD. Cell Phone pics. ok quality
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42969&page=33


I just ordered cooper ATR's today I hope I made the right choice,

ps i just came out of the wood work according to some people on here......


----------



## Burkartsplow

I can hook my phone up to my laptop and run the internet from my phone to my computer. I have the everything plan from sprint. what I pay for I have every bell and whistle. a lot of guys are coming out of the wood work the last week or so.


----------



## VBigFord20

Your phone bill must be expensive. 

Then again its a business expense and write off so I guess its not that big a deal. I already pay over $100 a month for the few phones I have on my plan, whats $30 more for blackberry service in the end.


----------



## f250man

Hey Joe whats new? Done any plowing yet? I hear we have a big storm coming tomorrow into Saturday.


----------



## kc2006

i got one of those new propels through att, i got it before it was even out really, they just got it in that day and i saw the box so they let me buy it. IT's like a blackberry just without spending the extra 30 a month. Internet is identical, has the full keyboard, only thing is it doesnt push emails right through. I have to hit a button to sign on to my email. But the screen is nice and big.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;642651 said:


> Hey Joe whats new? Done any plowing yet? I hear we have a big storm coming tomorrow into Saturday.


What's the word on the truck? Hopefully it will be in and out quickly.


----------



## carl b

Steve did you make it down today ? if so you should have called we could have done lunch . o well i think i got a job i'm going to work construction again . i was offered the job two months ago but didn't wont it but , i sat at home all day today & it accrued to me that i need to work or i'll never leave my house


----------



## RhinoL&L

well had another cold day of leaves and some final cuts. I heard on the weather they are calling for a coating possibly tomorrow afternoon.... i just need a few more days, then it can snow all it wants!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;642691 said:


> well had another cold day of leaves and some final cuts. I heard on the weather they are calling for a coating possibly tomorrow afternoon.... i just need a few more days, then it can snow all it wants!


Quit your whining. lol We started at noon again today. it was just brutally cold out there today. Did the house on fairview with the carosel in the window. Had over 4 man hours into it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

if this snow dosent melt i am gonna have to sta bil the fuel in my mowers and call it a season. because a couple more snow storms and the pile will get to deep to get to the trailer


----------



## f250man

Yes Carl me and Tom took it down today and it was at 9:30 this morning. JP I will have it back on friday as long as were not out plowing snow. Then it will be monday.


----------



## Young Pup

Good to hear that Steve. Hopefully you can get it done and back to you then.


----------



## stcroixjoe

f250man;642651 said:


> Hey Joe whats new? Done any plowing yet? I hear we have a big storm coming tomorrow into Saturday.


Hey Steve,Not much Just getting the truck ready I put Back up lights on it I put the 55 watt round grote lights there not what i expected not very bright I just spliced into the reverse wire I think i'm going to order some whie nite lights. I just ordered new tires yesterday hopefully the will be in tomorrow ,the only plowing I did was my Dad's house in Columbia Station they got a quick shot of 3'' 2 days ago Last night Dick Goddard said we were getting snow anywhere from a trace to 24'' i almost pissed myself laughing...


----------



## Bossman 92

And another day begins  . Just heading out to pick up another load of salt, after this one we will have 40 tons with another 40 to pick up, this 5 tons at a time BS sucks. Oh well at least we will have it. Looks like we may have another round of snow over the next few days. We picked up one of the trucks from the tranny shop yesterday, 3 days and $320 to install new lines  Now hopefully I can install the spreader motor today and haul a few more loads.

Bossman


----------



## f250man

Yea Joe I just put the new Western on and built a back rack with some back up lights on it and put new tires on to and then the tranny blew so that is another expense. So this winter has been expensive so far and I haven't had that much snow yet. 


Here is what they are saying for us.



Today: Snow showers. Some thunder is also possible. High near 36. Northwest wind between 13 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Tonight: Snow showers and areas of blowing snow. Some thunder is also possible. Low around 26. Northwest wind between 14 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 

Friday: Snow showers and areas of blowing snow. Some thunder is also possible. High near 29. Northwest wind between 13 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.


----------



## stcroixjoe

I wish the weather would make up its mind either snow with north winds or a south wind so i can get back on the lake to chase these


----------



## RhinoL&L

JP- im not whining! Just saying i wish it could hold off. i dont mind the cold that much, just dress warm. 

Did you hear we may get a dusting this afternoon? i wasnt sure just thought i heard it on the news last night.

Hope you can get your tuck back before it snows Steve!!wesport


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn, you sound like tom


----------



## f250man

Joe that looks like it was a great day on the lake.

Shawn I will have the truck back Friday as long as it is not snowing to hard and Tom is free to take me down or I can find another ride. I also have a back up truck here a 04 F350 flat bed with a diesel and Western v. So Im set for some snow.


----------



## Burkartsplow

stcroixjoe;643072 said:


> I wish the weather would make up its mind either snow with north winds or a south wind so i can get back on the lake to chase these


I grew up about 5 mintues away from cranberry creek on lake rd in vermilion. We used to take are jet skis there to get serviced...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so either we need more snow or to melt so i can tell these clean up people something usefull. And i could use that money my nice 3k check for insurance wasnt fun


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;643126 said:


> so either we need more snow or to melt so i can tell these clean up people something usefull. And i could use that money my nice 3k check for insurance wasnt fun


Its snowing here now just started 2-4 today 2-4 tonight 

clean-ups I've had more people call now that its snowing . I'm with you I just wont to work


----------



## fordmstng66

Anyone plow in the Chesterland area? a guy i work with is looking for a season contract for his drive. He seems to think 2600 sq ft of driveway. Can push snow off the back of the driveway, too far out of my way. The street name is Barfield.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;643135 said:


> Its snowing here now just started 2-4 today 2-4 tonight
> 
> clean-ups I've had more people call now that its snowing . I'm with you I just wont to work


if it was just cold and rainy id of done them i have no problem getting a little cold and dirty but theres freakin snow on them. And people still call there like can you come today morons:yow!:


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;643073 said:


> JP- im not whining! Just saying i wish it could hold off. i dont mind the cold that much, just dress warm.
> 
> Did you hear we may get a dusting this afternoon? i wasnt sure just thought i heard it on the news last night.
> 
> Hope you can get your tuck back before it snows Steve!!wesport


Yep Shawn I heard that. I am heading out in 10 minutes to get the leaves off the hills. That should be fun. NOT. I hate starting early on these days especially when it is cold.

I Heard that we are going to get some. Sounds like Friday is going to be a snow out.


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;643237 said:


> if it was just cold and rainy id of done them i have no problem getting a little cold and dirty but theres freakin snow on them. And people still call there like can you come today morons:yow!:


i'm right their with you . i just wont to say f*!! them stop calling until it melts .. than i wont have a list four pages long .

i got to go put in some hours on a job now . i'm doing home repair for a cliant so i can stay busy


----------



## kc2006

They're saying 1-2 today for us then 1-5 tonight and 1-5 tomorrow. $$$

I keep getting people calling about leaves too, only a few have been idiots asking if i can do them (with 3" of snow down), the rest all just want on the list for whenever. Finally some extra clean ups.


----------



## fordmstng66

*Bulk Salt*

Don't know how the price is. http://cleveland.craigslist.org/mat/924245412.html


----------



## Burkartsplow

fordmstng66;643371 said:


> Don't know how the price is. http://cleveland.craigslist.org/mat/924245412.html


it says on top $100. I would think that is per ton. or maybe $100 for the entire 30,000. I would jump on that.....


----------



## JRSlawn

That guy with the salt is a member on this site he also sells liquids $100 a ton is not bad but we have been getting it for 100 a ton delivered to our shop a bddy of mine is buying it for $75 but he wont reveal his source.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

So what do you guys think, are we gonna get this snow or not?? I got my doubts to it. But time will only tell. Not supposed to really fire up till later tonight. I bet a penny that I can go to bed now, get up a 2am and my yard will look the same. It might though since I washed the truck today, lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;643501 said:


> So what do you guys think, are we gonna get this snow or not?? I got my doubts to it. But time will only tell. Not supposed to really fire up till later tonight. I bet a penny that I can go to bed now, get up a 2am and my yard will look the same. It might though since I washed the truck today, lol


i put back up lights on the truck so it wont snow all winter now


----------



## carl b

wel thank you both Tom & Kevin now i will make to money tonight . LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its snowing good here not i just got my lights all finishd up. when i startd this afternoon i was in a sweatshirt. its cold out there now


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Did some mowings today. Frooze my ass off. Had to stop and get in the truck a few times to get the feeling back in the fingers. Started snowing pretty good while pulling up to mow a yard, it even started to stick on the grass and i felt like an idiot mowing in the snow but i got it done and then it stoped snowing lol. Figures, just enough to mess my clean truck up.


----------



## f250man

Guys I just picked up another account today thanks to this site. The Lady did a search for snow plowing in Ohio and Plow Site came up and are thread. She saw my post and my Steelers sig. And that got me the job being a Steeler fan paid this time.


----------



## kashman

f250man;643769 said:


> Guys I just picked up another account today thanks to this site. The Lady did a search for snow plowing in Ohio and Plow Site came up and are thread. She saw my post and my Steelers sig. And that got me the job being a Steeler fan paid this time.


boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is pretty good Steve, lol I think that may be a first. Got much snow out your way?? It is snowing here, but nothing worth writing home about


----------



## Young Pup

We are getting some light snow right now. Earlier we had a heavy snow shower about 5:00 pm. I got done with a yard just in time. Put the equipment away and it started.


----------



## f250man

Not much here Tom its snowing but not sticking yet. Sorry Kash got to root for a winner buddy.


----------



## RhinoL&L

jp said it we got a good shower around 5 i was still mowing.


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn I was the smart one. I felt it in my bones to quit. j/k I was done for the day anyway. Got 8 left off that route to do on Friday if we can.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;643865 said:


> Shawn I was the smart one. I felt it in my bones to quit. j/k I was done for the day anyway. Got 8 left off that route to do on Friday if we can.


i hope it doesnt snow tomorrow or it holds off so i can work i need to get this stuff done soon!

had to work by myself today so didnt get as much done as i wanted to


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;643769 said:


> Guys I just picked up another account today thanks to this site. The Lady did a search for snow plowing in Ohio and Plow Site came up and are thread. She saw my post and my Steelers sig. And that got me the job being a Steeler fan paid this time.


its been snowing pretty good here i should take some pics but its cold out there. and steve i had one lady find me from here lastyear because she couldnt get a hold of anybody eles in the one big storm we had. i just happend to be in here town so she calld.


----------



## carl b

Its snowing like crazy


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;643942 said:


> Its snowing like crazy


well i guess i am gonna find out if my lights will toast my back up fuse or wiring


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The snow that fell is already melting. When and if I get up a 2, it will be gone. Can I charge for self clearing snow?? LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;643972 said:


> The snow that fell is already melting. When and if I get up a 2, it will be gone. Can I charge for self clearing snow?? LOL


the snow at the first of the week the stuff i cleard turnd to ice underneath i was like oooo awesome. just what i want to happen


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i lied i said it was to cold its never to cold i just gotta stop being a girl.



















note to self night shot is fuzy and no i didnt put lights up on the rack. just the too in the middle of the back.


----------



## 2008 Taco

Well I've been on this site for a lil while now, got my new plow on, AND have accounts to go to....I guess I'm official now lol...Theres practically NO snow in my yard, but about 10minutes west of me in middleburg heights I guess theres about 1 1/2inches. My route is on the east side of town though...


----------



## camconcrete

it snowed here right before dark, but the pavement isn't cold enough for it to stick so we'll see what happens overnight cause its supposed to snow a little more overnight......but I doubt it'll amount to anything. it just seems too early to plow anyways down here. We're still pouring concrete.... but it sucks cause there are guys still finishing right now. 9000 sq feet was a bit too much for this time of year when its outside


----------



## VBigFord20

2008 Taco;644015 said:


> Well I've been on this site for a lil while now, got my new plow on, AND have accounts to go to....I guess I'm official now lol...Theres practically NO snow in my yard, but about 10minutes west of me in middleburg heights I guess theres about 1 1/2inches. My route is on the east side of town though...


Soooo, 10 min west of you is Midd-Hts, Seven Hills area I am guessing? You must not be far from me, I am in North Royalton.

It was snowing hard for a while. I got excited and put the plow on when there was over a inch down. Then it stopped. Go figure, I jinxed myself.


----------



## 2008 Taco

Well more like SW of me...I'm in Brookyln. I work in Parma, and it was coming down pretty thick earlier around 6-6:30ish, but yeah seems like it just stopped.


----------



## VBigFord20

Ah.

Yeah, I'm sure I will see you around town then. I'll be the guy who's in his truck all pissed off because I am stuck behind some moron who is going 16.5mph on a road that's not even slick. I wish people would stay the hell out of my way.


----------



## kashman

2008 Taco;644160 said:


> Well more like SW of me...I'm in Brookyln. I work in Parma, and it was coming down pretty thick earlier around 6-6:30ish, but yeah seems like it just stopped.


my old lady works in parma 2 she said it was coming down real good on her way home.
v if you get stuck behind a 2002 neon just run it over she dont mind


----------



## clark lawn

well so much for all the snow got up at 2 and nothing got up at 4 and there is enough to go salt at least they were calling for 3-5.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I just got back in from a little plowing. A band came thru Mentor, Concord and Kirtland. Got about 2 inches out of it, so I got to play a little. Left at 1:30am. Looks like it is done already too


----------



## stcroixjoe

all we had out here was a dusting.......


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;644165 said:


> Ah.
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure I will see you around town then. I'll be the guy who's in his truck all pissed off because I am stuck behind some moron who is going 16.5mph on a road that's not even slick. I wish people would stay the hell out of my way.


haha tell me about it i got stuck behind a car that was dancing down the road this morning ahhhhhhhh. learn to drive people.

I got about 4 inchs its still snowing


----------



## f250man

Were getting hammered here guys will be going out here in a few to take a look at things. But I think the storm and lake effect has finally arrived here. payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;644359 said:


> Were getting hammered here guys will be going out here in a few to take a look at things. But I think the storm and lake effect has finally arrived here. payup


steve i am hiding threw some of the morning rush if i can god those people r nuts out there. its snowing good here my couzins 60 is sitting at mill supply haha moron:angry:


----------



## carl b

I just got in 2-4 " on my route . some places just a dusting .


----------



## Easy

Thompson, LeRoy, and Hambden got from 4-8 inches prior to 6 am, and when I finished my route, it was snowing so hard you couldn't see. I just went out to do my own drive, around 9:30 a.m, and the sun was out. Go figure..............
Don


----------



## f250man

I wish we all got that Don but up here by the lake we didnt get but 2" if that. :realmad:


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;644516 said:


> I wish we all got that Don but up here by the lake we didnt get but 2" if that. :realmad:


Same here Steve. Went out and salted, but we dont even have an inch. Seen some guys out plowing an inch. I dont know what they were thinking. there were making little ant hills at the end of there run..


----------



## slone

If only we could be weather men. What a job. Be wrong 75 % of the time and get paid good money for doing it.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Slone, where you at . are you parma area? Im in lakewood. nothing here


----------



## f250man

I think they are wrong 90% of the time and still have a job what a life. Yea Aaron got a back up truck and a few guys lined up to help and got nothing.


----------



## Easy

It was funny, when I lived in Mentor on the Lake, we got very little snow. I lived on the lake, so the winds were horrific, but it did blow most of the snow away. I just had a small tractor with a plow blade that I used to clear the 400 foot drive. Now I live in LeRoy, just out of Hambden, and I need a truck to clear my 200 foot drive.................
Don


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;644532 said:


> I think they are wrong 90% of the time and still have a job what a life. Yea Aaron got a back up truck and a few guys lined up to help and got nothing.


Im supposed to go to my cousins wedding in toledo tonight. I really want to go, so I may head out a little bit later and salt everything a good one and I should be covered for the night. It is supposed to be nice over here on the west side later tonight and tomorrow. If it gets bad my brother would call me and I would just have to drive back tonight after the reception. if that is the case I will only be allowed to have a couple of beers.:realmad:


----------



## f250man

Make the girl friend drive Aaron.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;644537 said:


> Make the girl friend drive Aaron.


that is an idea:salute:


----------



## slone

I am in wickliffe. I don't know why it says cleveland area. Yesterday the lawns were green and today maybe an inch. Like tom said earlier chesterland and kirtland maybe a couple of plowable inches. Nothing to plow anywhere else. Just salted a couple of my small offices.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Yeah I hate days like this. Plus I want to head out of town. i guess i will keep an eye on the weather and if it looks like we will be okay tonight I am heading to toledo for the evening....


----------



## f250man

I hear you Aaron Im bored as hell just sitting around. The Clap is salting and plowing some and I think he is napping now. But hes been calling the last few days every few hours.


----------



## slone

Puts a lot of preasure on me to finish cleanups. I have 3 weeks left to get them in. I don't mind the snow if i can make some money. But right now i am just wasting gas going out looking for snow.


----------



## f250man

If it an't snowing out my window I dont go looking they will call if it is that bad that I have to come out and plow.


----------



## slone

I have some doctors houses and there office i need to check on. I have had them for 18 years. Great people would do anything for me and my family and have. So i feel i owe them to make a run and check there places.. When its not snowing here it usually snows there.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;644544 said:


> I hear you Aaron Im bored as hell just sitting around. The Clap is salting and plowing some and I think he is napping now. But hes been calling the last few days every few hours.


I thought he might be asleep. I gave him a call a little bit ago but he did not answer. To cold to go out just yet down here. I have 8 properties that I want to get to today cleanup wise.

JP


----------



## Easy

That is another problem here. I still have 2 clean ups to do, and both are under 6-8" of snow. Some of the bushes around my place still have their leaves. Hope we have a good thaw and dry spell or things will wait for spring.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im running down to Parma here soon to get a few things for my truck. Then I got nothing going on. You wanna meet up later or something Steve?? Gimme a call


----------



## slone

Tom you get anymore out in mentor


----------



## f250man

Tom I'll let you know maybe they will call about my truck and we could pick it up.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;644544 said:


> I hear you Aaron Im bored as hell just sitting around. The Clap is salting and plowing some and I think he is napping now. But hes been calling the last few days every few hours.


My Thoughts exactly Steve. I just went and salted the Y by my house. My girlfriend is running errands where I have a few accounts and she checked on them for me. Not much of anything she said. So Here i am watching the weather. going to make myself some lunch and if all works out right I am heading for toledo around 5 this afternoon for the wedding. If it starts to snow it is only an hour and half drive back. No problem. Well i will talk to you guys later.:redbounce


----------



## slone

Lake effect snow warning remains in effect until 4 am saturday. Still calling for 4-8 inches of new snow


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;644854 said:


> Lake effect snow warning remains in effect until 4 am saturday. Still calling for 4-8 inches of new snow


where cause it aint snowing no more those crazy liarsss we should hang them. That would teach them for lying oooo but i didnt plow like 3 or 4 inchs so. This could be a long winter. And theres a girl i like but she wont drive in the snow. Ok how come all of the girls i get close to r freaks????


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i lied its snowing


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;644896 said:


> where cause it aint snowing no more those crazy liarsss we should hang them. That would teach them for lying oooo but i didnt plow like 3 or 4 inchs so. This could be a long winter. And theres a girl i like but she wont drive in the snow. Ok how come all of the girls i get close to r freaks????


you will learn that it is not just the girls you meet that are freeks, most of them are..:crying:


----------



## 2008 Taco

VBigFord20;644165 said:


> Ah.
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure I will see you around town then. I'll be the guy who's in his truck all pissed off because I am stuck behind some moron who is going 16.5mph on a road that's not even slick. I wish people would stay the hell out of my way.


Yeah most of my route is in Westlake and Bratenahl, and a couple in Cleveland and Parma. We'll see how my new Tacoma holds up!!


----------



## kc2006

kevin, i like it when they're freaks  im sick. 

my woman was gunna call off work to go plowing today but we didnt get what they said. she's heading with me tonight.


----------



## clark lawn

well i ended up plowing almost everything we had a lake affact band that set up over us and dumped a couple of inches real quick. looks like that might be about it for a little while i think


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dave, I didnt plow anything else out in Mentor. 

Got new stuff on the truck today, and if it doesnt snow more tonite, will have more new stuff tomorrow.


----------



## LHK2

So, we all having fun yet?


----------



## carl b

I'm now sick . soar throat noise running . it sucks !!!!!! & there calling 2-4 " tonight . I have to work .


----------



## Clapper&Company

No wrounder why u didnt answer your phone 

Send some snow my way


----------



## carl b

I don't need to send it your way . you are going to come up here & take a piece of my route. I'll call you at 3 am . LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

OK, Ill be ready !


----------



## Chevy03dump

Carl, if you're out tonight, give me a call, maybe catch breakfast when I finish up.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i have been up all day i need to shower and take a nap then clean this mess up again silly lafe effect. o well I am finally back in the grove where i feel ok in the truck. O and my new tires rockkkkkk. gonna be a nice one way or the other.


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;645136 said:


> I'm now sick . soar throat noise running . it sucks !!!!!! & there calling 2-4 " tonight . I have to work .


That hit me last weekend. I am still fighting the affects of it. Coughing and hacking now. About of crap keeps coming up too. I hope you get over it quickly. Stinks because I have not been able to take a full day off due to trying to get leaves done.


----------



## Young Pup

For you guys working over night, I will wake up about 3 or 4 am and think about you while I am in my warm bed. lol Be safe out there tonight guys. 

Go two calls today for estimates. Went by both of them, one is 2 apartment 4 units. The lot is only big enough for 4 cars in each lot. Got to call them and let them know they need someone with a s-10 or a bobcat. Not enough room for me to plow the entrances. 

2nd one is a charter school. Looked at it and am going to meet up with the guy on Saturday to go over it. It is a small lot should only take about 45 min to plow. but he also wants a price for lawn cutting. It really is out of my mowing area but if they go for the price then that is fine by me.


----------



## VBigFord20

Sydenstricker Landscaping;644570 said:


> Im running down to Parma here soon to get a few things for my truck. Then I got nothing going on. You wanna meet up later or something Steve?? Gimme a call


What did you get from where in Parma? Just wondering how close to my place you were today.

Not that I was anyplace near there. I bounced all over town today. The tire company I have worked part time for years now has been busy as hell the last few weeks so I am working much more then I normally do for them. 10 hours today, it never ends. We did almost half a million in sales this week, that's more then we did total in 2002 so were really growing.

It snowed like hell in the Broadview, Royalton, Strongsville, Medina area today. Everyplace else had little to nothing but we have 4-6" depending where your at. Its crazy, worked all day then plowed till 8 tonight, mostly family and friends but it felt good to play with the truck some.

Going to see about getting a remote starter tommarow. Getting sick of starting the truck and scraping the windows at 4am.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;645382 said:


> What did you get from where in Parma? Just wondering how close to my place you were today.
> 
> Not that I was anyplace near there. I bounced all over town today. The tire company I have worked part time for years now has been busy as hell the last few weeks so I am working much more then I normally do for them. 10 hours today, it never ends. We did almost half a million in sales this week, that's more then we did total in 2002 so were really growing.
> 
> It snowed like hell in the Broadview, Royalton, Strongsville, Medina area today. Everyplace else had little to nothing but we have 4-6" depending where your at. Its crazy, worked all day then plowed till 8 tonight, mostly family and friends but it felt good to play with the truck some.
> 
> Going to see about getting a remote starter tommarow. Getting sick of starting the truck and scraping the windows at 4am.


if i had 2 guess id say norther tools just a guess tho


----------



## VBigFord20

Harbor Freight you mean?

There is no northern in ohio, which blows because I buy a lot of stuff from them.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;645412 said:


> Harbor Freight you mean?
> 
> There is no northern in ohio, which blows because I buy a lot of stuff from them.


ya my bad i get them mixed up all the time


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;645414 said:


> ya my bad i get them mixed up all the time


haha i was at harbor frieght sunday for a bed unloader


----------



## VBigFord20

I live about 5 minutes south of there. Just down York road.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;645439 said:


> I live about 5 minutes south of there. Just down York road.


ill stop by one day if your ever in river im in the yacht club feel free 2 stop by


----------



## kashman

quick Q for you all im picking up a back blade and a salt spreader . now how am i going 2 run both at the same time? i can run just a salt truck but i only dump about 40 50 bags cal a storm


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I'm tired of getting these few heavy snow showers and then nothing.

Tired of sitting around for nothing so going to make a trip up to Cabelas tomorrow and maybe going to get my hunting license so I can attempt to get myself a deer during youth season.


----------



## Metz

went out at 2:30, had about 2" north of y-town so I cleared 4 of my commercial lots. didn't do any driveways. I see some guys plowing driveways with 1.5", that blows my mind. I wish I had customers who were cool with that. my people would flip out!
anyways, hope the snow stops. i'm dead-ass tired and about to shower and head down toc-bus for the osu-michigan game! GO BUCKS!


----------



## slone

Well skunked again. No plowable snow. My plow buddy called at 3 am and told me to back to sleep. He ran the whole route and no snow. I thought about calling tom to tell him there was nothing out there but, i figured he already knew that.oh well maybe next week.


----------



## slone

Hey metz. How do you like your curtis plow?


----------



## carl b

Chevy03dump;645282 said:


> Carl, if you're out tonight, give me a call, maybe catch breakfast when I finish up.


I don't feel that great so maybe next time . I'll p.m. you my # . thanks tho


----------



## f250man

Tom has a Harbor freight store right in Eastlake so I don't think he ran to Parma for that. I was thinking maybe 4Wheel Parts.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I was at this place off Brooklyn and State rd called Madden's. I got the 99-02 Chevy towing mirrors for my truck there. 

Yeah we for sure didnt get any snow. Felt kinda nice sleeping in today. Gonna drop the blade off and give the truck a bath. It is pretty friggin disgusting. 

You still on for today Steve???


----------



## f250man

Yes we are Tom 

I got to push a little snow this morning.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

am i the only person who pushd snow ill take a couple pics i gotta run back out and clean up alot my couzin did ahhhh. No job big or small do it right or not at all


----------



## Metz

slone;645611 said:


> Hey metz. How do you like your curtis plow?


love it! this is my 5th winter with it. had it on a 1/2 ton gmc the first 4 seasons, never had a problem. and 3 of those years i was sub-contracting for a company with a ton of big parking lots. only thing that ever happened to it was a chain broke. thats it. i flush the hydro fluid every year. hooking it up takes 45 seconds. it was pretty heavy on my 1/2 ton, but my new 1 ton f350 doesn't even feel like i have a plow on there!


----------



## chazg33

tom i heard that Maddens is closing that store the end of the month,you could get some great deals there.i use to get parts there all the time,


----------



## chazg33

steve did you get your truck back yet,who did the transmission rebuild..


----------



## f250man

No Chuck I didnt get it back yet was suppost to be Friday now they say Monday. And it went down to Akron on Wednesday and the trans shop is called A.T.P.A. Inc


----------



## carl b

f250man;645834 said:


> No Chuck I didnt get it back yet was suppost to be Friday now they say Monday. And it went down to Akron on Wednesday and the trans shop is called A.T.P.A. Inc


Steve is every thing OK ? why are they late ? man i swear they were on time with mine . sorry to here that . If anything goes wrong on Mon call me & I'll call the guy that told me he knows them well .


----------



## chazg33

sorry to hear that steve,,that trans shop on tyler in mentor,by eshelmans plow shop,does great work and are fair priced,quick turn around also,i think its called northern trans...if you need help let me know,i can cover you for awhile,,the weather might be in your favor...


----------



## kc2006

metz, i was in warren last night and they had a good 4-5" I was diggin that. A buddy of mine was out of town so i did his route then mine.  That made for a long night, started plowing about midnight and got done at noon today.


----------



## f250man

Yea Carl I think everything is ok. He said they ran into some problems with it didnt say what. But he said it will be done Monday for me to pick it up. I hope so I need to get my back up lights wired up on the back rack that me and the Clap and Tom built for are trucks. Yea Chuck my brother said they did great work but were a little pricey.

Thanks Chuck but I had a back up truck sitting in the driveway and didnt need it.


----------



## Metz

kc2006;646217 said:


> metz, i was in warren last night and they had a good 4-5" I was diggin that. A buddy of mine was out of town so i did his route then mine. That made for a long night, started plowing about midnight and got done at noon today.


thats awesome, i used to plow in warren, they always get one of those snow bands that drop more than the towns right next to it. i plow the howland public library, right down the road from warren and they had less than 1 inch. then back to liberty and they had a good 2-2.5". lake effect is funny, you can't just look out your window and assume you know whats going on. one mile could be he difference between 5" and 1".


----------



## kc2006

Yup, i was in center of canfield at a place that had an honest 3" or more and went up the road near rt 11 and the place had maybe 1.5" only. Thats a difference of what a mile?


----------



## carl b

Kurt thats how it always works here . I could take on more work because I never plow my whole route . I have a north 2 miles from me and a south 1 mile from me I haven'r plow both of them on the same day all year .


----------



## carl b

f250man;646728 said:


> Yea Carl I think everything is ok. He said they ran into some problems with it didnt say what. But he said it will be done Monday for me to pick it up. I hope so I need to get my back up lights wired up on the back rack that me and the Clap and Tom built for are trucks. Yea Chuck my brother said they did great work but were a little pricey.
> 
> Thanks Chuck but I had a back up truck sitting in the driveway and didnt need it.


we all should meet for lunch when you pick it up . Clap & Gary live close to here too . what do you all think ? Steve you can get a party room for all us LOL sorry just had to say it


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

You guys are lucky just to get snow. Calling for a slushy inch tomorrow so we will probably end up with a few showers and thats it. 

Anyone do any deer hunting?
Went out this morning hoping to get one in the woods but no deer were in there.


----------



## VBigFord20

chazg33;645823 said:


> tom i heard that Maddens is closing that store the end of the month,you could get some great deals there.i use to get parts there all the time,


Yeah, they are closing. The tire company I work for might be leasing the building in a few months. We already had a walk through a few weeks ago.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;646797 said:


> Yup, i was in center of canfield at a place that had an honest 3" or more and went up the road near rt 11 and the place had maybe 1.5" only. Thats a difference of what a mile?


Ha the girl i talk to from howland made it seem like some big deal. what a nut and travis who goes in to the woods to hunt deers around here people hunt them with hondas. or they hunt hondas. I think the deers have alot better kill rate then the hondas do.

And i went to walmart this morning and if i saw a guy leave one of my lots like this id of fired him







this wasnt the worst of it. And there wasnt a truck to be found on the lot and the loaders were parkd.


----------



## kc2006

that pic of a walmart? The one here is like zero tolerence. They're out presalting the whole lot when flurries hit and pushing at an inch.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;646989 said:


> travis who goes in to the woods to hunt deers around here people hunt them with hondas. or they hunt hondas. I think the deers have alot better kill rate then the hondas do.


I can believe that, seen a few while coming back from calebas last night and only the youth are out hunting now so there will be a few more hondas sacraficed before the season over.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;646998 said:


> that pic of a walmart? The one here is like zero tolerence. They're out presalting the whole lot when flurries hit and pushing at an inch.


Thats what i said i was like no **** either that company got caught with there pants down or they broke alot of stuff or walmart went with 2 low of a bid


----------



## born2farm

dang ohio weather. froze my a$$ off yesterday and then today it is 40 and im working in a t shirt. now there calling for snow tomorrow....o well give me a chance to clean the truck up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Here you go guys: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70269 I made this for all of us to post our pictures and videos in when the snow flies. Also good for our southern Ohio bretheren who dont see as much snow as us northerners usually do. I do have a few videos to post there too, mainly of the famous Clapper pushing er playing around with our lake effect, lol

Steve, are we still on for tomorrow?? Are you going to need a ride to get your truck or no?? I got a few things to do in the AM, but after that is all free


----------



## Young Pup

Kevin that lot looks like they never were even there.


----------



## RhinoL&L

jp- what is going on? got to get that spreader box wired up soon!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;647601 said:


> jp- what is going on? got to get that spreader box wired up soon!


Nothing here Shawn. did you work today. I should have but I did not want to chance it in UA with there no worky law. Calling for rain on Monday. Going to try to get into the doctors to have my shoulder looked at. Hurts like a #$!#!$##$!#@$!. Took a pain pill a little earlier but those things make me get dizzy and sleepy.

Are you having Bill do that?


----------



## Young Pup

payup I also need to get some money to Jeff for that fork lift. I keep forgetting about it.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;647611 said:


> Nothing here Shawn. did you work today. I should have but I did not want to chance it in UA with there no worky law. Calling for rain on Monday. Going to try to get into the doctors to have my shoulder looked at. Hurts like a #$!#!$##$!#@$!. Took a pain pill a little earlier but those things make me get dizzy and sleepy.
> 
> Are you having Bill do that?


not really just did my house and my g mas... i thought ablut it but didnt... i have a lot of stuff to do before thanksgiving! Im working tomorrow, tuesday and wednesday

yeah im going to have bill add some wire to it and run it by the trailer controller.

I feel like crap about your shoulder


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;647615 said:


> payup I also need to get some money to Jeff for that fork lift. I keep forgetting about it.


ha yeah i actually pay people LOL  yeah i havent even seen it yet.


----------



## Young Pup

Not sure what I did to the shoulder but I can't keep putting it off. At least I remembered to pay for the salt. Will call Jeff on Monday and go down there to pay him.


----------



## Young Pup

I hope we can work tomorrow but with the rain I don't think so. I will definitely be working next Saturday. So far it is to be ok weather wise.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;647644 said:


> I hope we can work tomorrow but with the rain I don't think so. I will definitely be working next Saturday. So far it is to be ok weather wise.


you just want to play on the forklift!!! ha so do i:waving:


----------



## Young Pup

To be honest not really right now. but I should get on it sometime to try it out.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;647662 said:


> To be honest not really right now. but I should get on it sometime to try it out.


yeah i know we need to be able to successfully load salt into the trucks w/o messing them up


----------



## Young Pup

I am going to use some of the stuff left over from last year first. Get rid of some of the odds and ends bags that way I will have all of the same stuff for the rest of the year.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;647702 said:


> I am going to use some of the stuff left over from last year first. Get rid of some of the odds and ends bags that way I will have all of the same stuff for the rest of the year.


yeah same... i dont have much at all left over though


----------



## Clapper&Company

Whats up guys


----------



## f250man

Tom I hope it is done tomorrow and yes I could use a ride to pick it up I'll let you know as soon as I know something. I would like to get the back up lights wired up and mess with the beacon to before it starts to rain and then changes back to snow.


----------



## Young Pup

He's baaaack.


----------



## Clapper&Company

you talking about me?

I got photos to post will be up in a few


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;647778 said:


> you talking about me?
> 
> I got photos to post will be up in a few


Yes Sir. Who else would I be talking about. lol


----------



## f250man

Ron quit sandbagging and being invisible you stalker. LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;647598 said:


> Kevin that lot looks like they never were even there.


Thursday or friday morning i went past and the loader was moving around and theres mountains on the lot so i know somebody was there. But those guys would of been on the way out.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOLt hanks guys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Morning ladies:waving: What does everyone got going for today?? I got a bunch of crap to do this morning, then should be free the rest of the day. Steve, let me know on getting your truck today.


----------



## f250man

I sure will I hope before it starts to rain. I would love to run by summit after to to pick up the shock bushings they have them in polyurethane for 3.99 each. Also have the leaf spring ones to.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Oh man, that is the last place I want to go is Summit First thing I do is go right to the clearance section. Never know what you might find


----------



## f250man

Better then paying full price right Tom.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah cause you can go broke REAL fast down there.


----------



## f250man

Yes you can thats why I only go when I need something and that is only what I get.


----------



## carl b

Tonight: Snow showers. Low around 31. West wind around 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 


the whole inch . thats better than none . :crying:


----------



## f250man

Tonight: Rain and snow showers, becoming all snow after 9pm. Low around 34. Southwest wind between 13 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Tuesday: Snow showers. High near 34. Breezy, with a west wind between 18 and 23 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

This is what they are saying for us. Not holding my breath for it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Got go get the fuild changed in the truck that should be a costly day ahhhh. Gotta do whatca gotta do. I have spent alot more money then i made this year but some how i still have money in the bank.


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;648268 said:


> Got go get the fuild changed in the truck that should be a costly day ahhhh. Gotta do whatca gotta do. I have spent alot more money then i made this year but some how i still have money in the bank.


what all do you change ? 
I now do my oil & tranny thats it .


f250man;648262 said:


> Tonight: Rain and snow showers, becoming all snow after 9pm. Low around 34. Southwest wind between 13 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> Tuesday: Snow showers. High near 34. Breezy, with a west wind between 18 and 23 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.
> 
> This is what they are saying for us. Not holding my breath for it.


I 'm still jealous 
will you ask them when to change the fluid & let me know, thanks in advance .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;648271 said:


> what all do you change ?
> I now do my oil & tranny thats it .
> 
> I 'm still jealous
> will you ask them when to change the fluid & let me know, thanks in advance .


I think just tranny and oil maybe transfer maybe coolant. i just havent decided yet. To be honest i might have a seal going bad but if thats the case i really dont wanna know .


----------



## carl b

Dont do the high presser one . it biulds up to fast & a leak is all i ever got from them .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I love it how a female can change a guy's mood from happy to super pissed off in 0.2 seconds:realmad:

Anyways, they are calling for 1-3 tonight around here, then 2-4 tomorrow. We shall see about that one. Although they did say on the news this morning that this lake effect event will be alot less powerful than the last 2. That usually means we are going to get dumped on, lol.


----------



## f250man

That sounds about right Tom.:waving:


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

Hey guys. I am looking for a bulk salt supplier around akron to purchase as need from. No place to store it but like to just buy as we go. let me know if any of you guys know..
thanks...


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;648286 said:


> I love it how a female can change a guy's mood from happy to super pissed off in 0.2 seconds:realmad:
> 
> .


violence isn't the answer tom no  j.k lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

1-2 tomorrow is what weather channel says, accu weather says 1 tonight, national weather service says little to none


----------



## fordmstng66

Anyways, they are calling for 1-3 tonight around here, then 2-4 tomorrow. We shall see about that one. Although they did say on the news this morning that this lake effect event will be alot less powerful than the last 2. That usually means we are going to get dumped on, lol.[/QUOTE]

I will wait until i get a call to put the plow on, i finally got my lights working the right way. costs me too much money to drive it to work with the plow on.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

So i only paid 189 for a collant flush, tranny flush ,and oil change the seal at the back where the drive shaft goes in may or may not be leaking. Ill keep an eye on it.. Just little things like this bother me the last thing i need is the truck to quit. But today i was not gonna have them pull the drive shaft and replace it..


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;648682 said:


> . But today i was not gonna have them pull the drive shaft and replace it..


you better hope that doesn't come around and bite you in the ass


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;648699 said:


> you better hope that doesn't come around and bite you in the ass


travis its been leaking since last winter if its even leaking. he said everything was still full. If it dose ill just light the truck on fire and walk away


----------



## f250man

Well Im finally getting my truck back tonight me and Tom are heading down to Akron here in a little bit to get it. What a hasell it has been suppost to have it back Friday and they got the wrong parts and then he said first thing Monday and now 5 pm monday we are going to get it. :realmad:


----------



## Young Pup

Good to hear Steve. Better late than never though. How did they order the wrong parts?


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;648727 said:


> travis its been leaking since last winter if its even leaking. he said everything was still full. If it dose ill just light the truck on fire and walk away


Should not have posted that Kevin. That might come back to bite you too. lol


----------



## f250man

I dont know if they ordered them wrong or if they just sent the wrong parts.


----------



## Young Pup

I am glad they got it done for you finally though.


----------



## carl b

f250man;648752 said:


> Well Im finally getting my truck back tonight me and Tom are heading down to Akron here in a little bit to get it. What a hasell it has been suppost to have it back Friday and they got the wrong parts and then he said first thing Monday and now 5 pm monday we are going to get it. :realmad:


What ever you took it to a second rate shop in Akron . they worked you over now you are paying for it . lol

just busting your ba**s hope it went well


----------



## kc2006

Steve what happend to the tranny? I never read that part.

If thats an e4od or a 4r100 (or whatever the new one is, same as an e4od) you might want to look into a bigger cooler, plus the sunnex valve and tricummulator springs. I did this to both of my trucks and it helped big time. my white truck used to heat up to about 180-190 in the summer, after i did that stuff it never went over 155, the new trucks same way. Ford sucked with them trannys, aluminum clutches and the valving was f'd up so it doesnt circulate fluid when your in reverse so it overheats when your backing up. Lemme know if you want any info on the stuff.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Went up town a few minutes ago and found a truck that would be a great plow truck. i'm guessing its in the lower half of 1990's F150 4 wheel drive. And its CLEAN. No price or anything though, know some people that know the guy so going to have to see what kind of money. Probably not going to be for me tho but would would good for a backup truck.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Jp are you going to put the spreader on or anything? I heard we might get a coating tonight.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;648970 said:


> Jp are you going to put the spreader on or anything? I heard we might get a coating tonight.


noper accuweather actually is calling for 1.4 inches of snow here.


----------



## Young Pup

Go to the doctors on Tuesday for the shoulder. Can't wait to see what is wrong with it besides being old.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;648985 said:


> Go to the doctors on Tuesday for the shoulder. Can't wait to see what is wrong with it besides being old.


hope they take care of it for you!

so youre not doing anything for the snow?


----------



## Young Pup

I am going to wait and see what happens. I think most of it will be during the day.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;649032 said:


> I am going to wait and see what happens. I think most of it will be during the day.


ok hopefully its not much or it doesnt stick.... doing leaves today was bad enough! got a busy 2 days ahead!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;649043 said:


> ok hopefully its not much or it doesnt stick.... doing leaves today was bad enough! got a busy 2 days ahead!


You worked? the heck with that.I will not do leaves in the rain. It is hard enough work as it is. but I am planning on going out tommorrow in the ua area.


----------



## Mike S

Shawn Jp whats up? Lunch?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;649050 said:


> You worked? the heck with that.I will not do leaves in the rain. It is hard enough work as it is. but I am planning on going out tommorrow in the ua area.


yeah it was no fun... wet as crap and leaves were heavy! and we did a one time job had never been done, tons of leaves and crap!


----------



## RhinoL&L

Mike S;649051 said:


> Shawn Jp whats up? Lunch?


Mike! yeah sometime soon maybe this weekend? when is good for you guys?

Whats up mike havent talked to you for a while?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;648789 said:


> Should not have posted that Kevin. That might come back to bite you too. lol


jp the insurance company paid 9 grand to fix it last year so if anything happens to it its scrap now. i mean the thing wasnt worth 15k last year for a trade now its even less.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;649051 said:


> Shawn Jp whats up? Lunch?


No thanks I just got done with a dinner a little bit ago. lol Yeah, maybe this weekend??? If it is nice on Saturday I am going to try and work. Oh yeah I got 4 tickets to the power show at the end of Jan.


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;649062 said:


> jp the insurance company paid 9 grand to fix it last year so if anything happens to it its scrap now. i mean the thing wasnt worth 15k last year for a trade now its even less.


Thats right I forgot about that.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;649056 said:


> yeah it was no fun... wet as crap and leaves were heavy! and we did a one time job had never been done, tons of leaves and crap!


I have one of those jobs lined up for this week too. But I am dragging the leaves out with the lazer that is for sure.


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;648682 said:


> So i only paid 189 for a collant flush, tranny flush ,and oil change the seal at the back where the drive shaft goes in may or may not be leaking. Ill keep an eye on it.. Just little things like this bother me the last thing i need is the truck to quit. But today i was not gonna have them pull the drive shaft and replace it..


if your talking about the tail shaft they are common to leak not a big deal I've done that replacement . & if I can do it a monkey can


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;649073 said:


> I have one of those jobs lined up for this week too. But I am dragging the leaves out with the lazer that is for sure.


yeah it was no fun but had to get it done, hope it isnt that nasty tomorrow!


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;649081 said:


> yeah it was no fun but had to get it done, hope it isnt that nasty tomorrow!


We shall see. Doctors is at 1 so I will have to stop for a little bit then go back out. I might wait for the one timer and do it on Wednesday.


----------



## Mike S

RhinoL&L;649061 said:


> Mike! yeah sometime soon maybe this weekend? when is good for you guys?
> 
> Whats up mike havent talked to you for a while?


Just getting every thing ready! One more pusher to work on and some wiring. Any time is good so let me know!


----------



## RhinoL&L

Mike S;649096 said:


> Just getting every thing ready! One more pusher to work on and some wiring. Any time is good so let me know!


ok mike! What all do you have running this year?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;649087 said:


> We shall see. Doctors is at 1 so I will have to stop for a little bit then go back out. I might wait for the one timer and do it on Wednesday.


thats a bummer.... oh well got to get your shoulder fixedwesport


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;649123 said:


> thats a bummer.... oh well got to get your shoulder fixedwesport


I will take a shot of cortizone to get me by if that will help.


----------



## f250man

Yea Kurt send me the stuff over. I'll take a look at it. The tranny seal between the trans and transfer case went and all the fluid went into the t case and tranny started to slip and then it was to late. So a complete rebuild with all the up dates and new valves and sleeves. now I am going to install a bigger trans cooler and a temp gage to.


----------



## Mike S

RhinoL&L;649122 said:


> ok mike! What all do you have running this year?


4 trucks 10 skid steers 3 backhoes and a dingo!


----------



## RhinoL&L

Mike S;649308 said:


> 4 trucks 10 skid steers 3 backhoes and a dingo!


wow mike sounds like you are going to be busy this year!


----------



## born2farm

any body wake up to some white stuff? i looked out at around 4 and nothing but when i got back up at 5:30 we got a nice little coating.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nope just green grass here. I think we live in the unsnowy part of the snowbelt, LOL. I just saw the radar and there is a nice swath of snow heading for us. Prolly wont see any good accums till later on today or towards dark


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;649546 said:


> Nope just green grass here. I think we live in the unsnowy part of the snowbelt, LOL. I just saw the radar and there is a nice swath of snow heading for us. Prolly wont see any good accums till later on today or towards dark


yup yup at this rate it will take all day or maybe get messy just for rush hour tonight


----------



## f250man

Tom it is snowing here and the grass is covered already. I also sent you a pm.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Now the grass is covered here. I have 2 windows in my office and I dont look out either of them


----------



## f250man

LOL


----------



## tls22

enjoy the snow guys, i hope my chance comes soon! Be safe and have a great holiday ohio!:waving:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

no longer calling for much here, dang lake affect ****


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i am getting snow again o well wesport


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

kevin you suck lol i can't wait to get out and mess around in some snow


----------



## clark lawn

were getting snow here but its only sticking on the grass


----------



## f250man

It was snowing here but all turned to rain now. :realmad:


----------



## carl b

no plow no salt & TLS22 its all your fault 
if you would said your stealing it it would have came . LOL 

will see tonight they are calling for 2-4 :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i should be out pushing snow but its only gonna cover back over so theres not a point right now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

How much so far kevin?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;649812 said:


> How much so far kevin?


theres probably every bit of 4 inchs of new snow today. Its gonna be school traffic and rush hour now i think ill just rest and head out after all that so 7 ish tonight. it all just depends. the one lot has a 6 inch trigger after 7 am cheap bastards its 3 befor that. The other one is out of the snow belt alittle further and its semis so they move ok. then the driveways i am not gonna fight the traffic on now so there gonna have to wait


----------



## clark lawn

well i just went and got my v box loaded so now all the snow will probably stop


----------



## Young Pup

No snow here. Plenty of leaf work got done though.


----------



## tls22

crb 2500;649789 said:


> no plow no salt & TLS22 its all your fault
> if you would said your stealing it it would have came . LOL
> 
> will see tonight they are calling for 2-4 :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


Lol......im stealing it tonight, dont even set the alarm. There will be nothing on the ground!:waving:


----------



## f250man

Thats not right Tim I just got the truck fixed and all ready for the snow . I want it.


----------



## carl b

tls22;649952 said:


> Lol......im stealing it tonight, dont even set the alarm. There will be nothing on the ground!:waving:


thats fine i just wont sleep ( now that i know it coming ) lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

If it does come, I will have to play musical cars. My truck is parked in front of the garage, inside the fence. The wife's car is in the drive. That is the only crap thing about a single car driveway


----------



## born2farm

well for those of you that are out plowing be safe. i just dropped some salt for fun but there is not enough to plow most places. just depends on where your at.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hopefully this is supposed to kick up overnight, but we will see. I am sure not getting my hopes up, lol


----------



## born2farm

Ya im not getting my hopes up right now either.

I gotta go renew my add in the paper tomorrow. Hopefully ill get some more calls. I wish I had a plow on a truck right now.lol


----------



## tls22

Radar looks like its really pumping now!:waving:


----------



## Easy

You guys got it made. I have been out all afternoon, got at least 6" in most places, and it is snowing to beat the band!!! Will be back out again at 2 a.m.
Would like a few days off, am getting tired, too old for all this "white knuckle" driving........
Don


----------



## tls22

Easy;650129 said:


> You guys got it made. I have been out all afternoon, got at least 6" in most places, and it is snowing to beat the band!!! Will be back out again at 2 a.m.
> Would like a few days off, am getting tired, too old for all this "white knuckle" driving........
> Don


I will take your snow!:waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Too early*

TOO EARLY FOR GUYS TO START COMPLAINING ABOUT OUT MAKING MONEY PUSHING SNOW. TOO EARLY.......payup. IT IS ONLY WEEK TWO GUYS.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, got to complain about something don't we? lol If we don't complain then everything is ok.


----------



## Easy

The only reason I am complaining is that Nov. is usually the month off, maybe a bit of clean up, but very little snow. This is the snowiest Nov. I can remember, hope this isn't what the rest of the winter will be like.
Don


----------



## carl b

the 10 things i hate about plowing 


1) it pays my bills 


2) gets me out the house 

3) i get a tax wirte off 


4 ) more toys 

5) people give me $$$$ to do this 

6 ) I don't wast my life sleeping 

7) plowsite need i say more ? 

8) i get to stay in my warm truck 

9) i only work on call lots of hours on than a few days off 

10 ) did i say money ?


----------



## Easy

I am running short on places to pile snow already. Hope we get a few days of warmer weather so the piles go down. Some of my customers have had 6-12" 2 or 3 times already. Too much, too wet, too early!!!!!
Don


----------



## carl b

Easy;650186 said:


> I am running short on places to pile snow already. Hope we get a few days of warmer weather so the piles go down. Some of my customers have had 6-12" 2 or 3 times already. Too much, too wet, too early!!!!!
> Don


Lucky I wish I had your problems


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I thought i was the only one? i have to start stacking it real soon. its far to early for that. Guys this stuff is soooooooo heavy good snow ball weather.


----------



## RhinoL&L

leaves were not fun again today... wind was crap. oh well :waving::waving:


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;650234 said:


> leaves were not fun again today... wind was crap. oh well :waving::waving:


And with that wind it got colder as the day went on. We stopped around 4 and said the heck with it.


----------



## tls22

Young Pup;650266 said:


> And with that wind it got colder as the day went on. We stopped around 4 and said the heck with it.


Yeah i rolled to my right look at the window at 7am, saw the rain and said the heck with it!

A day off does not hurt, need to get things in order.


----------



## Easy

Way too early for all this. I may be stacking soon also. Way too heavy and wet, almost like moving water in some places......
Don


----------



## Bossman 92

Well if we do get the snow we are ready (close enough)! Spent the day loading balast (skids of salt) into the back of the trucks. Then a new U joint in one truck, and upper and lower ball joints on one side of another truck with a tie rod end thrown in also. Placed a few parking blocks ( just got a complaint from last year saying we broke them, NO WAY...) Oh well other than that they are great customers.

We are now sitting on 60 tons of salt need to pick up 30 more then we are set.

I think I saw Clap yesterday east of canton.

Bossman


----------



## Young Pup

tls22;650276 said:


> Yeah i rolled to my right look at the window at 7am, saw the rain and said the heck with it!
> 
> A day off does not hurt, need to get things in order.


I wanted to stay in bed. But I looked at the radar and decided to go for it.


----------



## bigdoug

It's coming now according to NOAA. 

If you are in NE Ohio like I am.

Hazardous Weather Outlook
Lake Effect Snow Warning

Tonight: Snow showers. Low around 28. West wind between 13 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible. 

Wednesday: Snow showers. High near 34. West wind around 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Wednesday Night: Snow showers, mainly before 10pm. Low around 25. Southwest wind between 6 and 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible


----------



## carl b

Bossman 92;650300 said:


> I think I saw Clap yesterday east of canton.
> 
> Bossman


nope his now is invisible lol


----------



## Young Pup

Anyone looking for a v-box:

http://columbus.craigslist.org/bfs/934255438.html


----------



## clark lawn

so far it looks like it is going to be a bust again tonight. been snowing all day and not sticking to drives yet, its still in the mid 30's. saying 2-4 but i doubt it maybe enough to salt in the morning


----------



## Clapper&Company

Drew where you see me?

Well its here, were be out at 2


----------



## tls22

Clapper&Company;650384 said:


> Drew where you see me?
> 
> Well its here, were be out at 2


Good for u clap...the radar is pumping it out....enjoy buddy! Be safe and efficent!:waving:


----------



## coldcoffee

If it wasn't for the one - two inches of slush that I plowed off just as a courtesy...I'd probably feel guilty about the 1-2 salts per day that I've done for the last week. 

Nothing like driving against traffic just before sunrise, knowing I was making $$ while the rest of the sheep were asleep...ah yea go get breakfast and go take a nap...It's a tough job but somebodies gotta do it


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Easy;650296 said:


> Way too early for all this. I may be stacking soon also. Way too heavy and wet, almost like moving water in some places......
> Don











This is one of my driveways well is a horse farm anyway i had already ran threw this place2 times today just so people could get in and out.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

*More on the walmart story*

So i went threw there on myway home to grab a MT dew. I just about peed my pants laughing so hard there were 3 pick ups pushing the snow there was 6 inchs of slush on this lot it was impassable to anybody with out 4 wheel drive or no brains


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

First FU to everyone that got snow. Not even a flake flew here at all today or even as I type this. They can take their southern snow belt and cram it!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are the GD snowbelt!!!!!!!!!! 

Okay now that I vented, can I kick Dick Goddard's ass??


----------



## Bossman 92

Hey Tom I would love to help! Just got in from driving around confirming that all the weather guys suck. I was excluding tls22 from the sucking park, but if he really did steal our snow game on!  

Hey Clap, Rt 62 close to Todds about 4 pm. 

Bossman


----------



## carl b

we all got screwed . i salted they said it was to warm to stick . whats the point of snow if i can't make a dollar off it ?:realmad:


----------



## Easy

Just got back, out since 2:30 a.m. Had to plow more than half my contracts, the rest were in pretty good shape. The northern ones were clear from yest, but some in Geauga had 4-6 inches again after being plowed yesterday afternoon.
For snow, come to southern Lake and Geauga counties.
Don


----------



## tls22

Hey guys! If your right by the lake shore forget about it, the water is to warm. Plus the air behind the storm system is not that cold. This is more of a inland lake effect event.


----------



## Easy

tls22;650661 said:


> Hey guys! If your right by the lake shore forget about it, the water is to warm. Plus the air behind the storm system is not that cold. This is more of a inland lake effect event.


I can vouch for that. Southern areas got hammered.
Don


----------



## f250man

I hear you Tom 3 lake effect events and no dam snow Im already tired of this ****. I'll help you kick Dick's A**.


----------



## born2farm

Well no snow here. Got about 2 inches on the grass but none on pavement. 

KEVIN- maybe you should go out and buy you a loader and pusher box and bid that wally world next year. im sure the store aint happy with the service.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;650712 said:


> Well no snow here. Got about 2 inches on the grass but none on pavement.
> 
> KEVIN- maybe you should go out and buy you a loader and pusher box and bid that wally world next year. im sure the store aint happy with the service.


Thats what i told my sister i said if there gonna let some idiots do it i could of been that idiot.

Heres a question for everybody all these people r like do u need help? then when u call them to shovel or something there like nah another time. I just dont get that.


----------



## born2farm

ya i mean why not. just gives you a reason to get a bigger truck and some more equipment.lol


----------



## Young Pup

No snow here and I like it. Got more leaf work done today. Friday should be nice to get some more done before a possible storm moves in on Sunday. I think Saturday I am hanging Christmas lights and such. Get that done then worry about any other leaf stuff for the customers. Takecare of myself first then them this late in the season. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

We salted everything today


----------



## kootoomootoo

Had to plow 25%yesterday afternoon and 100% last night.


----------



## Easy

Everyone have a safe and happy Thanksgiving Day.......
Don


----------



## Clapper&Company

Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Easy;651831 said:


> Everyone have a safe and happy Thanksgiving Day.......
> Don


you too don dont eat to much just eat the right amount


----------



## toby4492

Happy Turkey Day guys :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

same to you tom


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

toby4492;651847 said:


> Happy Turkey Day guys :waving:


haha tom ur sig is funny with the jamacia weather and basher saying that snoways dont break o shoot and happy turkey day


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Happy Turkey day!!!!:waving: 

As far as plowing in southern Lake county, I do and still got nothing I like Ron's group. SPADG Snow Plowers Against Dick Goddard!!!!!!!


----------



## f250man

Happy t- day everyone. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, thats copy righted


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;651853 said:


> Happy Turkey day!!!!:waving:
> 
> As far as plowing in southern Lake county, I do and still got nothing I like Ron's group. SPADG Snow Plowers Against Dick Goddard!!!!!!!


Tom
I live in Lake County, and have gotten more than 20" I do know that in some parts of Concord there was hardly any, but just south of say Girdled Rd. there was plenty.
One of my customers in Hambden has had more than 30" already, and believe it or not I am running out of places to pile the snow. Way to early for that.
Anyway, don't eat too much, plus have a safe and enjoyable day.
Don


----------



## Clapper&Company

Easy;651862 said:


> Tom
> I live in Lake County, and have gotten more than 20" I do know that in some parts of Concord there was hardly any, but just south of say Girdled Rd. there was plenty.
> One of my customers in Hambden has had more than 30" already, and believe it or not I am running out of places to pile the snow. Way to early for that.
> Anyway, don't eat too much, plus have a safe and enjoyable day.
> Don


Go Play in a snow Drif!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;651864 said:


> Go Play in a snow Drif!


ronnie be nice dont get ur undies in a bunch cause ur snow isnt coming yet


----------



## Clapper&Company

We been out a few times already


----------



## f250man

I hate the dam lake I wish it would freeze over already. :realmad:


----------



## born2farm

happy turkey day guys.


----------



## Easy

Clapper&Company;651864 said:


> Go Play in a snow Drif!


Actually, I just came in from moving the snow piles around at my own place. Trying to make room for what is yet to come.......
Don


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dont you old ppl go south for the winter


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;651930 said:


> Dont you old ppl go south for the winter


I am heading south about 1.5 hours to Cincinnati that is. Everyone have a Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!!

JP


----------



## Easy

Clapper&Company;651930 said:


> Dont you old ppl go south for the winter


Actually I am thinking of a permanent move south. I love the hills in Tenn, and N.C. Almost moved there in 2000, but the wife didn't want to leave the grandchildren, so we built out here in LeRoy Ohio. 
Don


----------



## kashman

happy turkey day. just got in from the turkey bowl


----------



## Clapper&Company

Don just giving you a hard time lol

Kash, What up man


----------



## tls22

Happy thanksgiving Ohio....u guys are the best!




Love, Tim:waving:


----------



## kashman

Clapper&Company;652075 said:


> Don just giving you a hard time lol
> 
> Kash, What up man


same old same old going 2 be in mentor 2marrow picking up a back blade


----------



## Clapper&Company

tls22;652082 said:


> Happy thanksgiving Ohio....u guys are the best!
> 
> Love, Tim:waving:


Im not sure if that was nice of you, or Freaky


----------



## tls22

Clapper&Company;652098 said:


> Im not sure if that was nice of you, or Freaky


From my house to yours clapper!


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL is where all the snow will be right?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I guess I dont go far enough south. I plow in Kirtland/Kirtland Hills and they havent had squat either. Furthest I go in Concord is off the Hoose/Morley rd area. I have plowed a couple times, but not even a 1/4 of my places. I cant ***** too much though, it is only November and winter does not officially start until December 22. I did get to play with my mowers again yesterday cleaning up leaves with Slone. So I still made some $$$. 

I am working on drinking beer already since I have to go to the sister in law's house And yes it is only 11:50, but its 5 o'clock somewhere

You guys have a safe good holiday!!!! Enjoy your turkey and some nap time on the couch


----------



## WALKERS

HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL OF YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES GUYS.xysport


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;652112 said:


> I guess I dont go far enough south. I plow in Kirtland/Kirtland Hills and they havent had squat either. Furthest I go in Concord is off the Hoose/Morley rd area. I have plowed a couple times, but not even a 1/4 of my places. I cant ***** too much though, it is only November and winter does not officially start until December 22. I did get to play with my mowers again yesterday cleaning up leaves with Slone. So I still made some $$$.
> 
> I am working on drinking beer already since I have to go to the sister in law's house And yes it is only 11:50, but its 5 o'clock somewhere
> 
> You guys have a safe good holiday!!!! Enjoy your turkey and some nap time on the couch


its 5 here too .

happy T day to all


----------



## coldcoffee

I am working on drinking beer already since I have to go to the sister in law's house And yes it is only 11:50, but its 5 o'clock somewhere


I feel your pain...I'm going to try hard to refrain from kicking my brother in laws @ss...maybe just a role in the snow bank, lol.

I started w/ Bailys in the coffee...but I think I hear JD calling


----------



## kashman

coldcoffee;652163 said:


> I am working on drinking beer already since I have to go to the sister in law's house And yes it is only 11:50, but its 5 o'clock somewhere
> 
> I feel your pain...I'm going to try hard to refrain from kicking my brother in laws @ss...maybe just a role in the snow bank, lol.
> 
> I started w/ Bailys in the coffee...but I think I hear JD calling


should have went with the irish car bomb we little lad


----------



## coldcoffee

Yea, I've pondered on similar thoughts such as that before...Oh wait, did you mean the drink?


----------



## kc2006

well i was gunna try and be the tough guy and not go to the womans fams place. but i caved, didnt eat though cus they make nasty downhome food that gives me the sh!ts.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i went my family showd up i left


----------



## Clapper&Company

o the joy of the turkey day


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya what a waste of a day. JP got me stuck looking at sky eye weather about this possible storm this weekend, i'm soooo ready for some snow!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Okay so it wasnt as bad as I was expecting. Ate dinner at the in law's, then ate another fat dinner at my dad's place. Holy crap am I stuffed!!!!! Had a good 6 pack to help wash it all down. Got plenty of left overs and 2 pumpkin pies too Now the wife wants to go out in the AM to do some shopping......is she really that friggin insane??? I hate shoppers, especially on black Friday!!!!!! 

Oh Ron, I saw WALL E today


----------



## carl b

sorry Tom I have to say EEEEva


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, you saw wall-E lol


----------



## f250man

Ron & Tom I just got done watching WALL-E to.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hate you guys


----------



## toby4492




----------



## Clapper&Company

Lol tom

:d


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

what no wall-e for me? somebody buy me that for christmas alright. that and i need a benzomatic torch set to ride around in the truck i lost my last one i use it to cook the quick connects on my angle rams


----------



## toby4492

Drove to the in-laws with the family 

Consumed large quantities of turkey and bread 

Drove home with above mentioned family 

Laid down and went to bed 

Yup that pretty much sums it up for the day. LOL

Happy Thanksgiving Guys


----------



## f250man

Ron you know you love us there buddy I told you to be here at 6 sharp to watch it.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;652436 said:


> Ya what a waste of a day. JP got me stuck looking at sky eye weather about this possible storm this weekend, i'm soooo ready for some snow!


Man I went without skyeye all day. Till about 8 I finally got on at my Sisters for a couple of minutes. Look again Friday about 6pm and see what they say.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Saturday at 6


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well they finally stopped being conservative and actually warning the general public...

Issued by The National Weather Service
North Webster, IN 
4:02 am EST, Fri., Nov. 28, 2008

... POTENTIAL WINTER STORM SUNDAY AND MONDAY... 

THERE ARE INDICATIONS FOR A POTENTIAL WINTER STORM SYSTEM EARLY NEXT WEEK BRINGING ACCUMULATING SNOW TO PARTS OF THE WESTERN GREAT LAKES AND OHIO VALLEY REGION. IT REMAINS TOO EARLY TO DETERMINE DETAILS OF THE EXACT TRACK OF THE STORM AND ACTUAL LOCATION AND AMOUNTS OF POSSIBLE SNOW. HOWEVER... GIVEN THE HOLIDAY WEEKEND... ANYONE WITH PLANS TO TRAVEL ACROSS THE REGION SUNDAY INTO MONDAY SHOULD MONITOR FUTURE FORECASTS AND BE AWARE OF THIS POTENTIAL. 

THIS STATEMENT IS AN OUTLOOK TO HIGHLIGHT THE POSSIBILITY OF A SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM. AS INFORMATION AND LOCATION BECOMES MORE CERTAIN... WINTER STORM WATCHES AND WARNINGS MAY BE ISSUED. YOU SHOULD BEGIN THINKING ABOUT PREPARATIONS NOW... WELL BEFORE THE EVENT IS SET TO BEGIN. TAKE TIME TO ORGANIZE A PLAN OF ACTION AND CREATE A PREPAREDNESS KIT WITH SUPPLIES SO YOU ARE NOT CAUGHT OFF GUARD.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good deal, wrounder how long till we get one of them from the NWS


----------



## f250man

We dont have one yet either. But Ron your buddy Dick said we have a big lake effect event coming sunday. LOL What a JOKE.


----------



## Young Pup

Nothing here yet, but it is still early. All the need to watch the models for midnight tonight and noon on Saturday before they can really get a handle on it.


----------



## bigdoug

Please God don't let it snow on monday Decmber the 1st. There is a deer with my shotguns name on it (Opening gun day).




Doug


----------



## Young Pup

Anyone need any pushers:

http://columbus.craigslist.org/bfs/936580223.html


----------



## VBigFord20

Whats going on? Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving. My gut is still feeling all that food, I ate way to much.

I'm ready if we get a big storm Sunday/Monday. I need it, way overspent in the last few days here.


----------



## Clapper&Company

same here, could use a good plow event


----------



## cornbinder

Elwer Lawn Care;652955 said:


> Well they finally stopped being conservative and actually warning the general public...
> 
> Issued by The National Weather Service
> North Webster, IN
> 4:02 am EST, Fri., Nov. 28, 2008
> 
> ... POTENTIAL WINTER STORM SUNDAY AND MONDAY...
> 
> THERE ARE INDICATIONS FOR A POTENTIAL WINTER STORM SYSTEM EARLY NEXT WEEK BRINGING ACCUMULATING SNOW TO PARTS OF THE WESTERN GREAT LAKES AND OHIO VALLEY REGION. IT REMAINS TOO EARLY TO DETERMINE DETAILS OF THE EXACT TRACK OF THE STORM AND ACTUAL LOCATION AND AMOUNTS OF POSSIBLE SNOW. HOWEVER... GIVEN THE HOLIDAY WEEKEND... ANYONE WITH PLANS TO TRAVEL ACROSS THE REGION SUNDAY INTO MONDAY SHOULD MONITOR FUTURE FORECASTS AND BE AWARE OF THIS POTENTIAL.
> 
> THIS STATEMENT IS AN OUTLOOK TO HIGHLIGHT THE POSSIBILITY OF A SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM. AS INFORMATION AND LOCATION BECOMES MORE CERTAIN... WINTER STORM WATCHES AND WARNINGS MAY BE ISSUED. YOU SHOULD BEGIN THINKING ABOUT PREPARATIONS NOW... WELL BEFORE THE EVENT IS SET TO BEGIN. TAKE TIME TO ORGANIZE A PLAN OF ACTION AND CREATE A PREPAREDNESS KIT WITH SUPPLIES SO YOU ARE NOT CAUGHT OFF GUARD.


if we get this storm a guy that's name that ends in clapper is gonna hear it from me,ha-ha ol " i couldn't forecast a tornado if it was in front of me, DICKIE" will be right!!LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

o yea?

If you get it we better get it 

I bet we end up with rain


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

From the looks of it so far, you guys may be in the rain/mix line, unfortunately. The lake temp is still 41 degrees, so who knows.


----------



## Clapper&Company

us ohio guys should do something today/night


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;654216 said:


> same here, could use a good plow event


And i could use the money too. Its christmas time ahh i hate this time of year.

everybody wants me to put up christmas lights but my fingers hurt so bad. and i am only like half away i dno whats up. It could be the lack of sleep i havent been doing that well.


----------



## toby4492

KGRlandscapeing;654399 said:


> everybody wants me to put up christmas lights /QUOTE]
> 
> Actually...............................
> 
> now that you bring it up Kevin, but you know..............................when you have the time......................................


----------



## f250man

It looks like all rain for Ohio guys. Dick was way wrong again with storm he said it was coming over the lake and they say it is coming up from the south now. :realmad:


----------



## INTEXT

Dick should stick to the Wooly Bear stories and leave weather forecasting to someone who knows what they are talking about....or at least that cute chick on Fox8 news (Melissa Mack).


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Cool, more rain to make the ground even muddier. NOT:realmad: We will have our snow soon enough. We might miss out on this one too, but there will be a plenty more comming. We still got all of December, January, Febuary, March........You know the drill. That lake temp needs to drop another 6-8 degrees and it will be all game on from there. 41 isnt cool enough to do anything for us, other than dissappointment. Look on the bright side, everyone's truck will be ready to go when the snow finally does decide to hit!!!!

That Melissa Mack broad is sure a tasty vittle. She could forecast the weather from my bedroom window anytime


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea Dick is pass his prime!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;654499 said:


> Yea Dick is pass his prime!


past his prime he cant even get it up anymore Everybody knows that channel 3 is the best



toby4492;654404 said:


> KGRlandscapeing;654399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> everybody wants me to put up christmas lights /QUOTE]
> 
> Actually...............................
> 
> now that you bring it up Kevin, but you know..............................when you have the time......................................
> 
> 
> 
> ya tom its pretty lame but when i need help guess what i get nothingggggg
Click to expand...


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, I agree Kevin

Yea I love ppl who alway want u to help, but never help you


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya i just got home from moving two reclyner couchs those things r pretty heavy. You wouldnt believe that my grandfather spent 3k on couchs for his upstairs then went out and threw another grand away for down stairs one's. I wish i had his money


----------



## Young Pup

Well, got the all the Christmas lights hung up outside. One wreath to hand and one flood light to get replaced and I will be done with outside stuff.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Was over helping my grandma put out her christmas lights when her neighbor came over asking to have his leaves mowed up so i actaully mowed today, but it was 47 and sunny.


----------



## Young Pup

I should have been out doing some leaf work. But I wanted to get the lights up. I do not want to get on roof when I have ice on it. :salute:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;655019 said:


> I should have been out doing some leaf work. But I wanted to get the lights up. I do not want to get on roof when I have ice on it. :salute:


i'd say something but it would get deleted lol


----------



## cornbinder

INTEXT;654432 said:


> Dick should stick to the Wooly Bear stories and leave weather forecasting to someone who knows what they are talking about....or at least that cute chick on Fox8 news (Melissa Mack).


poor dick, i can't root for him anymore. he couldn't forecast snow standing in 2 feet of it. oh well. i'm gonna get the rain gear out, maybe we'll fair out on wed/thurs when the next front comes threw.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Whats up Peat!

Yep, looking like rain for us! That flat out sucks


----------



## tls22

I will share my umbrella!:crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im not happy lol


----------



## tls22

Clapper&Company;655284 said:


> Im not happy lol


lol welcome to my world, i cant even push leaves with this crap ass rain!:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hear that! Nothing to do


----------



## tls22

Clap a good friend ask me a question today, he ask "Tim what happen to all the 1-2foot storms jersey use to get?" I said they now cut threw the great lakes, which in response floods the coast line with warm temps and tropical rains. In conclusion makin my winter that more depressing and a few days away from selling my plow! :waving:


----------



## MeeksCo

Is melissa mack the short weather girl with the big head...i have a weird thing for her. she looks like she is a little unproportiante though, her confidence when it comes to the weather it overtaking...hmm. 
I need to stop watching the weather channels. 
I pay $80 in cable tv and the only thing I watch is the Browns, Cavs, Pinks on Speedvision and the weather channel.


----------



## Clapper&Company

You sould like a weather man

But then you cry like Tom


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

So what do you guys think were going to end up with during the course of the week in lake county?


----------



## VBigFord20

Elwer Lawn Care;655015 said:


> Was over helping my grandma put out her christmas lights when her neighbor came over asking to have his leaves mowed up so i actaully mowed today, but it was 47 and sunny.


The guy next to my building in Cleveland was mowing today. I was dry walling a ceeling that had to come down due to a burst pipe and he is out there cutting. Then I drive 15 min south back to my house and there is still 3" on my lawn and piles of snow at the bottom of my drive. I tell you Cleveland is nuts. From one suburb to the next the forecast changes.


----------



## Easy

I see the same thing. In Painesville they are raking leaves, at my house in LeRoy, I am moving snow piles with my FEL. Go figure.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont think we will get much again out of this one either. It is supposed to turn to lake effect again monday, so look out every other county except Lake!!!:realmad:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tls22;655280 said:


> I will share my umbrella!:crying:


I dont need no stinkin umbrella



cwpm410;655292 said:


> Is melissa mack the short weather girl with the big head...i have a weird thing for her. she looks like she is a little unproportiante though, her confidence when it comes to the weather it overtaking...hmm.
> I need to stop watching the weather channels.
> I pay $80 in cable tv and the only thing I watch is the Browns, Cavs, Pinks on Speedvision and the weather channel.


Ya r cable bill is off the chain thou i do get bored and watch disney channel and discovery or usa. what can i say when i am not working i like to chill out


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well time will town, im not real sure whats going to happen.

JP has been studying it maybe here see something. I understad it all has todo with timming in this one.


----------



## f250man

Give me a few hours and I'll look out my window and give you the forcast. . These weather men and women suck. :realmad: they are all


----------



## Clapper&Company

I know steve... good monring by the way

how was dinneR?


----------



## carl b

Fu** Shi** pi** I was going to do leaves today now its iceing .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Light Rain here
Air is 33
Suf Temp 32.5


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

VBigFord20;655407 said:


> The guy next to my building in Cleveland was mowing today. I was dry walling a ceeling that had to come down due to a burst pipe and he is out there cutting. Then I drive 15 min south back to my house and there is still 3" on my lawn and piles of snow at the bottom of my drive. I tell you Cleveland is nuts. From one suburb to the next the forecast changes.


No thats just Ohio for you.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

So my parking brake cable broke it sounds now like one side is dragging and i got try to figure that out. I hate the back brakes on this truck the last time i had to take a cut off tool and cut threw them and bust them apart to get the rotors off. I have no intention of fixing the cable i never use it the only reason i was gonna use it was because i was screwin with the back up lights on a hill. I just gotta get it to release now.


----------



## Clapper&Company

That sucks buddy


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;655731 said:


> So my parking brake cable broke it sounds now like one side is dragging and i got try to figure that out. I hate the back brakes on this truck the last time i had to take a cut off tool and cut threw them and bust them apart to get the rotors off. I have no intention of fixing the cable i never use it the only reason i was gonna use it was because i was screwin with the back up lights on a hill. I just gotta get it to release now.


do you have the disk brake & drum parking ?


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;655502 said:


> Well time will town, im not real sure whats going to happen.
> 
> JP has been studying it maybe here see something. I understad it all has todo with timming in this one.


Not looking good for the two to meet up. I will try to post again later, but right now I just don't feel good at all. Shoulder is killing me and my whole body aches. Later guys.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;655760 said:


> do you have the disk brake & drum parking ?


ya disc all the way around with alittle drum parking brake. the right rear snapd right at the spring but they bothr realesd so i dont see the problem. I think there working now i havent taken the truck out yet to see for sure



Young Pup;655854 said:


> Not looking good for the two to meet up. I will try to post again later, but right now I just don't feel good at all. Shoulder is killing me and my whole body aches. Later guys.


JP i feel ya. i feel like garbage


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;655997 said:


> ya disk all the way around with alittle drum parking brake. the right rear snapped right at the spring but they bother released so i dont see the problem. I think there working now i havent taken the truck out yet to see for sure


my 1500 had that same thing . My fix was remove the e-brake . all the hardware from the drum


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;655997 said:


> JP i feel ya. i feel like garbage


Supposedly I have rotar cuff tendeonitis. They also talked abuot a pinched nerve as well. I just woke up from a nap a little bit ago and my left hand and arm were numb. I really think I have a pinched nerve as well as a rotar injury. Time to lay back down. MIght be going back to the pain meds here later on. :crying:


----------



## VBigFord20

Damn Browns.

Third string QB, yeah, don't think I am even going to waste time watching the rest of the season.


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93

I have to say the lake needs to cool down about ten more degrees and we'll be in business boys =]


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;656139 said:


> Damn Browns.
> 
> Third string QB, yeah, don't think I am even going to waste time watching the rest of the season.


yep even at 100% healthy we dont have 1st string QB very very sad


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Seems like every time I look at the weather, the snow and the path of the storm keeps changing Seems like they are all saying we could see snow monday night into tuesday........Im not gonna hold my breath


----------



## Clapper&Company

Evening guys


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

evenin clap


----------



## Metz

browns are a joke. how can you keep peyton manning from scoring a td, and still find a way to lose the game? browns haven't scored a td in 2 games!
:realmad:
theres always next year


----------



## Whitehead

Young Pup;656088 said:


> Supposedly I have rotar cuff tendeonitis. They also talked abuot a pinched nerve as well. I just woke up from a nap a little bit ago and my left hand and arm were numb. I really think I have a pinched nerve as well as a rotar injury. Time to lay back down. MIght be going back to the pain meds here later on. :crying:


*
Getting more blood to the area is important... Get a HUGE heating pad as hot as you can muster and do a wrap around...

If it seems to not get hot enough do a fold for a VERY short time and be careful because it gets HOT...

Do these things and the pad will be your friend...*

*Also get some arm bands to have to hold on your forearms... Believe it or not this helps your shoulder, besides your elbow...*

*EDIT: Also do some exercises of bending the hands back and forth as to concentrate on the thumb as a issue, and try hard to do NO hitchhiking...*


----------



## Bossman 92

Have you recently stayed at a Holiday Inn Express?? 

Bossman


----------



## BRENTMAN

im in cleveland, west side burbs area, i'm looking for someone who does residential that would like to have an agreement incase of emergency, i'll cover your work if you break down, you cover mine if i break down. anyone????


----------



## Burkartsplow

BRENTMAN;656589 said:


> im in cleveland, west side burbs area, i'm looking for someone who does residential that would like to have an agreement incase of emergency, i'll cover your work if you break down, you cover mine if i break down. anyone????


there are alot of guys on here that will help out. and if they cant,then they would call someone else to try and help you. but i am in lakewood and if you get in a jam give me a call 4192900230 cell my name is aaron and i know a few guys that plow snow. there is also an emergency list for ohio with numbers on. keep my number for an emergency.


----------



## BRENTMAN

Burkartsplow;656784 said:


> there are alot of guys on here that will help out. and if they cant,then they would call someone else to try and help you. but i am in lakewood and if you get in a jam give me a call 4192900230 cell my name is aaron and i know a few guys that plow snow. there is also an emergency list for ohio with numbers on. keep my number for an emergency.


awesome man i definitely will, im in rocky river. i'm buying a new snoway this week probably so i'll be in the game, i got your back as well im at 2167895624, names brent.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Rain / SNow Mix here


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clap i didnt find that girl yet and its just now getting light enough i might have to go look out the window and see if its raining or what not. I already have to send out a bill for this month uhhh i hate new months


----------



## fordmstng66

I need someone to cut down two dead oak trees, and a dead willow tree in my back yard. They are about 400-450 feet from the street, and there is no way a truck will go back there right now, i will need a tree climber to drop them. My neighbor is filed a complaint about them, and i have until the end of December to have them dropped. 

Tom your neighbor to the right of you is the owner of the house next to me, and her mom is the one causing the problems.

ok i am done ranting.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

its snowing, but nothing much. Ground is still just wet, What a joke!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Heck the sun came out for a little while today,lol. So much for a winter storm I guess 

Mike, which neighbor???? I have come to the realization that I really dont like landlords. Not one I have met is honest and biatch about any and everything they can. Sorry if some of you on here are a landlord, but I am allowed my opinions, doesnt mean you are this way.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;657137 said:


> Heck the sun came out for a little while today,lol. So much for a winter storm I guess
> 
> Mike, which neighbor???? I have come to the realization that I really dont like landlords. Not one I have met is honest and biatch about any and everything they can. Sorry if some of you on here are a landlord, but I am allowed my opinions, doesnt mean you are this way.


I hear ya with the Landlords, i have had my problems also. I am thankful that i own my own house finally. Her name is Jackie, she owns the two houses to the right of you, if you are facing your house from the street. I had to pick up my dogs chain after her mom took it, and saw your truck. Her grandmother left her the house to my left of me, it is a white one with 1 car garage, when she had passed away a little over a year ago, they do not take very good care of it.


----------



## camconcrete

flurries here on and off all day so far, but its still too warm for anything to stick....... last i checked it was 34


----------



## born2farm

well its still snowing but its 34 degrees and nothing is sticking


----------



## Burkartsplow

It is not going to stick this week no matter what anyone says. The air temp is to radical and being so close to the lake where i am i dont even get my hopes up. NO snow on the west side for another 2 weeks I believe...


----------



## camconcrete

temp dropped here to 31....... but just a few flurries


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Some light snow showers but nothing.

Any hunters get any deer yet?


----------



## camconcrete

haven't heard anything from anyone today..... i thought about going but its too windy around here for me to stand around all day


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ahh yes Jackie is an interesting person She called the cops on me once because my truck wasnt parked properly in the street. I was too close to her driveway I actually moved from there in the last few weeks and have my own house now. No more renting!!

Snow showers here, but it is way too warm for anything to stick. I am in the same boat as Aaron, too close to the lake


----------



## Clapper&Company

Evening every one


----------



## f250man

Snowing here and the roads are covered and we will see what happens. Every forecast is different.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Same here, 

Snowing / Frezz Rain it could get messy fast

The Info is all over the map


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

in some snow here too now, not any on roads yet though, going to be snowing light for awhile tho it looks.


----------



## carl b

we got snow  just a dusting ... I can't get off the phone ... :realmad:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Snowing here too. Grass is kinda white, roads are just wet though:realmad: Give it a few more hours and a few degrees cooler, then we will see what happens........................RAIN!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i got gas not the kind that kurt and tom get gas for the truck. So if i gotta plow i gotta plow if not ill nap like a babyyyy.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;657359 said:


> Ahh yes Jackie is an interesting person She called the cops on me once because my truck wasnt parked properly in the street. I was too close to her driveway I actually moved from there in the last few weeks and have my own house now. No more renting!!
> 
> Snow showers here, but it is way too warm for anything to stick. I am in the same boat as Aaron, too close to the lake


congrats on your own place....also on getting away from that psycho, i am hoping she sells this house next to me. They are costing me a lot of money before the holidays, and Willowick would only give me a 30 grace period for the trees to come down. That is ok next spring i am going to file a complint against thier fence, it is 300 ft long.

Some snow then rain, then more snow, and very heavy winds lets see what happens.


----------



## Whitehead

I would personnally say to the wonderful people (Full of wonder) that they cut some slack to be able for you to afford the transition of the $$$$$$$$$$ of the wood...

I would say to them if you have to do the trim you will have to be homeless and have to move in with them... That should get them to think twice... 

Is it possible to just trim up the units as winter is the time to do it...

DON"T CUT THEM DOWN unless you have to...


----------



## carl b

crb 2500;657532 said:


> we got snow  just a dusting ... I can't get off the phone ... :realmad:


my venting sorry , 
I had a bad day went out to the truck one of my swivels broke on the plow rams . . than I fixed that go to work that sucked . came home people calling can you do this or that ??? no i cant not with snow on the ground . & its sticking here so tomorrow will be better for i will get to saltpayup


----------



## born2farm

well its getting slickery here. roads have a dusting and there is a layer of ice underneath. we will see


----------



## fordmstng66

Whitehead;657669 said:


> I would personnally say to the wonderful people (Full of wonder) that they cut some slack to be able for you to afford the transition of the $$$$$$$$$$ of the wood...
> 
> I would say to them if you have to do the trim you will have to be homeless and have to move in with them... That should get them to think twice...
> 
> Is it possible to just trim up the units as winter is the time to do it...
> 
> DON"T CUT THEM DOWN unless you have to...


unfortunately an arborst told the city they were dead, and i have no choice but to remove them. If i do not they will send someone out here, and add it to my taxes, and i am sure it will be cheaper for me to find someone to cut them down then if the city were to find someone.


----------



## Whitehead

FORD...

If I had insurance I would cut them down and noing me they would fall right on there favorite Christmas item...

I also would send them a sorry note of if they would not have been idiots of caring of your yard, GOD would not have changed the direction of the wind at that moment... OPP'S


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

yes slippery here to, alot of the wet pavement is really freezing over and covered in spots with a light dusting.


----------



## slone

Give acorn tree service a call. Ask for clint. He is very good and reasonable. He is located in wickliffe. 440-9441735


----------



## EPPSLLC

just got in from salting . . . . snow is coming down a lil . . .the cool thing about being farther south is no one wants to take a chance so they let me salt like crazy


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys

Went out to check for some ice, ended up spending over an hour with 3 sheriff Deputys, a State Trooper and the Fire Dept.

This Dumb ass in a s-10 was flying down the road and hit the rear tires of a Big Rig pulling out of a drive way. Truck caught fire, and guy has shot gun shells in the truck.

I was 1st on scene, so after making every one was ok, I got to shut down the State Route, till the Fire Dept to get there. All these rubber neckers were trying to drive pass it lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

you never know when the strobes may come in handy


----------



## Clapper&Company

No you dont.

I run in to crashes all the time, and stop to help. 

I omost always stop, it amazes me the amount of ppl that willnt stop to help


----------



## MeeksCo

Did he hook you up with an FOP card?? 
Atleast, right? Good for you man...That makes me want to add ambers n strobes. 
Let it f-bombing snow!


----------



## Clapper&Company

I dont need a FOP Card


----------



## VBigFord20

No because you have the SOP card. Or is it a SOB card? lol


----------



## f250man

Well guys im off to plow for the first time this season. payup


----------



## coldcoffee

Just got done salting...just enough payup

Now I think I'll go see how that new electric blanket is doing


----------



## MeeksCo

Where were you at and how bad was it?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys!

Im glad steves plowing now if I only could


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just talked to Steve, '

Poor Guy dosnt have 4WD now


----------



## plowindiesel

Elwer Lawn Care;657342 said:


> Some light snow showers but nothing.
> 
> Any hunters get any deer yet?


no snow but i am at school in south bend, in and have gotten 4 doe (dnr quota) and a 9 point buck that scored 168...not to much snow though


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I just got back in from plowing too!!! Plowed half of the route this time, lol. Maybe next time will be the whole thing. Got about 2-3 in parts of Mentor, Painesville 2-4, Concord the same or more and even pieces of Eastlake and Willoughby had 2 inches. Now I got some serious work ahead of me. A few of the drives that my wife signed for me since I was doing leaves, the damn truck doesnt fit!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I had to kick the plow at an angle and did the best I could. Got them done, but I gotta find me a 1/2 ton and a 7.5 or 7 ft plow I love my life:crying:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;658172 said:


> I just got back in from plowing too!!! Plowed half of the route this time, lol. Maybe next time will be the whole thing. Got about 2-3 in parts of Mentor, Painesville 2-4, Concord the same or more and even pieces of Eastlake and Willoughby had 2 inches. Now I got some serious work ahead of me. A few of the drives that my wife signed for me since I was doing leaves, the damn truck doesnt fit!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I had to kick the plow at an angle and did the best I could. Got them done, but I gotta find me a 1/2 ton and a 7.5 or 7 ft plow I love my life:crying:


tom i know of a blazer k5 with a 7.5 wester i was gonna get it but the rockers r gone i offerd the guy 1500 he said ok then i went to get it with the cash hes like no 1700 i am like my top dollar for this thing was 1500 i walkd away. He still has it runs good got good lines and everything body the body is gonna fall off of it


----------



## f250man

Get a back blade Tom and do the drives that way.

I think my lock out went bad my transfer case is engaging and the axles are spinning but I don't think my hub is engaging. Have to check it here soon when it gets light.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;658186 said:


> Get a back blade Tom and do the drives that way.


id just rather have a second truck then if something breaks ur not screwd


----------



## f250man

Thats all fine and dandy if you can warrant a second truck the cost of ins and maintenance of it just sitting there encase you need it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;658191 said:


> Thats all fine and dandy if you can warrant a second truck the cost of ins and maintenance of it just sitting there encase you need it.


It sure beats the grand or more a day if it breaks during a lite snow.


----------



## Easy

Just got back in, did 85% of my customers, with Concord and LeRoy getting the most, (4-6") Chardon got very little, maybe 1-1.5" at most, which is very unusual.


----------



## fordmstng66

Nothing for me today, all my stuff is in Willoughby, Euclid, and Wickliffe. I will have to stop out at my moms in mentor, that is it. I have not been able to push any snow with the new truck.


----------



## Burkartsplow

We had a dusting on the westside. Went out and salted as it was pretty slick. Other then that, I am going to wire up my new strobe kit this afternoon. He clap and tom. What gauge wire did you use to hook to the battery on your whelen strobe kit. I have the 90 watt system. thanks..


----------



## carl b

I got got plow one . salt on the rest .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We just used the same gauge as the wires inside the strobe cables, like 14 gauge?? Doesnt need to be huge to run the system. 

The 2nd truck wouldnt sit. I would S-can my car and make sure the truck was an Xcab so the wifey could drive it and we could use it as the family truck too. Just gotta find the truck, or buy a 2 cycle snowblower and do it that way Either way it will blow


----------



## clark lawn

got to put down a little salt today no snow just everything froze up from yesterday


----------



## fordmstng66

needs some work, but price seems good. even has a meyer under carriage.

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/925436816.html


----------



## carl b

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/941678529.html
thats funny i was on c.list too did anyone need lights ? I'm off to lunch now .


----------



## fordmstng66

crb 2500;658292 said:


> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/941678529.html
> thats funny i was on c.list too did anyone need lights ? I'm off to lunch now .


this one is also on the Cleveland c. list. I saw it earlier.


----------



## coldcoffee

cwpm410;658119 said:


> Where were you at and how bad was it?


I must have just missed you...I was near 480 & 77, it was just wet and patchy w/ some glazing. My drive had about 1.5", it was a whiteout around 8:00 PM, but it took a while to stick.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Thanks Tom. Went out and salted a lot again. Was salted at 5 this morning when they open. The YMCA by my house and it melted, The sun came out and then the temp dropped again and glazed over in a few spots. Got a call and was there in two minutes. done in 10 and back home in my warm house a few minutes later. Not a bad trip.payup


----------



## big pusher

Elwer Lawn Care;657342 said:


> Some light snow showers but nothing.
> 
> Any hunters get any deer yet?


I killed a doe yesterday morning. I have not even seen a buck yet. The deer hunting has been pretty slow to say the least. On a brighter note I did finally get my first salt event of the year last night. Hopefully will get my first plow event soon.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Does anybody in NE Ohio need help? I'm down here in Columbus and can't stand watching from the sidelines. I'm contracted through Brickman down here, but until we get anything besides a dusting I'm just waiting for work. I've got a 2008 Ford F350 w/ 8.5' blade. Please get in touch with me if you could use any help I'll be happy to come up and help!


----------



## big pusher

Mid-Ohio Scaper;658441 said:


> Does anybody in NE Ohio need help? I'm down here in Columbus and can't stand watching from the sidelines.
> 
> That makes two of us. I have two trucks and two skidloaders available to help with lake effect events.However I am only available when there is no snow in central Ohio.


----------



## kootoomootoo

I'll trade ya..find me a patio or deck down there.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

All I'm saying is, on the "employment" thread of this here forum I've seen at least five request for subs in the Cleveland area but every time I respond to them I get no response. So either they somehow already know I'm ugly, or they're just wasting everyone's time. As for the patio's and deck's, I do patios, and I convert people who want decks into people who want patios, and in this economy I don't plan on giving up what I do to trade for what I thought there was a demand for. If there is no demand for subs, I'll stay here and continue landscaping.


----------



## carl b

Mid-Ohio Scaper;658654 said:


> All I'm saying is, on the "employment" thread of this here forum I've seen at least five request for subs in the Cleveland area but every time I respond to them I get no response. So either they somehow already know I'm ugly, or they're just wasting everyone's time. As for the patio's and deck's, I do patios, and I convert people who want decks into people who want patios, and in this economy I don't plan on giving up what I do to trade for what I thought there was a demand for. If there is no demand for subs, I'll stay here and continue landscaping.


there isn't much demand for a sub up here when they can only work part of the time .but if you were up here all the time their are signs all over winter workers wanted . aka snow plows I don't have any subs now . a few years ago i had a few . its a pain .. just thought i would let you know its not you it your hours the people that use subs need them in all storms not just lake affect . don't take it personally . best of luck I wish I was putting in a patio


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

understandable


----------



## kc2006

Burkartsplow;658244 said:


> We had a dusting on the westside. Went out and salted as it was pretty slick. Other then that, I am going to wire up my new strobe kit this afternoon. He clap and tom. What gauge wire did you use to hook to the battery on your whelen strobe kit. I have the 90 watt system. thanks..


u did ask me but, anything ive ever read says 10 or 12 gauge. i ran 10 for power and ground, rest was like tom said 14 since theyre just signal wires.


----------



## Young Pup

Whitehead;656534 said:


> *
> Getting more blood to the area is important... Get a HUGE heating pad as hot as you can muster and do a wrap around...
> 
> If it seems to not get hot enough do a fold for a VERY short time and be careful because it gets HOT...
> 
> Do these things and the pad will be your friend...*
> 
> *Also get some arm bands to have to hold on your forearms... Believe it or not this helps your shoulder, besides your elbow...*
> 
> *EDIT: Also do some exercises of bending the hands back and forth as to concentrate on the thumb as a issue, and try hard to do NO hitchhiking...*


Have not been on in few days. Just have not felt like it. Arm still hurts.Thanks I have been using the heating pad for the past few nights.


----------



## big pusher

Young Pup;660407 said:


> Have not been on in few days. Just have not felt like it. Arm still hurts.Thanks I have been using the heating pad for the past few nights.


Good luck with the shoulder. I have been fighting a pinched nerve in my shoulder for about 8weeks and have been in absolute misery!


----------



## Young Pup

big pusher;660427 said:


> Good luck with the shoulder. I have been fighting a pinched nerve in my shoulder for about 8weeks and have been in absolute misery!


Thanks. I am going to call the doctor in the am. I really now feel it is the pinched nerve that I am dealing with too. What are you doing to help with it?

Thanks,


----------



## big pusher

Young Pup;660432 said:


> Thanks. I am going to call the doctor in the am. I really now feel it is the pinched nerve that I am dealing with too. What are you doing to help with it?
> 
> Thanks,


I've been to 2 different chiroprators. The second one has helped me some and gave me stretchs to do. I still have moderate pain in my shoulder and arm and numbness in my fingers but am slowly improving. It has been a long 8 weeks!


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;660432 said:


> Thanks. I am going to call the doctor in the am. I really now feel it is the pinched nerve that I am dealing with too. What are you doing to help with it?
> 
> Thanks,


JP hope you get better soon. at least your not still mowing!


----------



## Young Pup

big pusher;660450 said:


> I've been to 2 different chiroprators. The second one has helped me some and gave me stretchs to do. I still have moderate pain in my shoulder and arm and numbness in my fingers but am slowly improving. It has been a long 8 weeks!


That is what I am dealing with too. But my pain is more than moderate. The numbness in the hand and fingers comes and goes so that is why I think the diagnozed me with the rotator cuff tendonitis. I might have both though.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;660458 said:


> JP hope you get better soon. at least your not still mowing!


Says Who? I was out today doing more cleanup work. I still have at least 7 or 8 I am waiting to finish. I have some with oaks still hanging on. Dang leaves anyways.

So tell me, how much salt have you put down? I have not put any down yet. I see Pauls was done. I was not going to waste it just for the little bit of ice that has been out there. Plus I don't want the customers to get ticked off for the little bit of ice we have had.


----------



## kc2006

JP, go see a chiropractor. My family has been going to this one for about 35 years, started going to him when he first opened. I had a pinched nerve in my shoulder and had him mess with it, 3 trips and it was better and hasn't messed up since. I'd always get pain in it, then after a big wall job this year it was killing me so i had to go. He showed me pressure points to help it, theres some spots around your thumb, like where the meat of your hand is. He rubbed that spot on my hand and had me on the ground almost crying.

Got my crimmus lights up today! YAY! Had to go clean up weeds at a plaza too, blah this guy annoys me so bad, he'll call and expect me to go do what he wants right away. I saw tons of people out doing leaves today, all my stuff is done except the beds, still some snow here and there in beds so I figured i'd wait till spring.


----------



## Young Pup

Well 2 of you say the chiropractor will help, so I will go see one to get some relief. 

As far as leaves, on one street today there 3 of us lco's out there doing leaf work. 


Thanks guys.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;660549 said:


> Well 2 of you say the chiropractor will help, so I will go see one to get some relief.
> 
> As far as leaves, on one street today there 3 of us lco's out there doing leaf work.
> 
> Thanks guys.


I got to one for my neck and back i am down to about ever other week now but i can walk in anytime. Somedays i barely roll out of bed but he helps. allergic to pain meds so


----------



## kc2006

sometimes they can be cheap. The one i go to charges me 30 bucks a visit only and he normally throws me on a therapy table afterward for free. So it's not super expensive to see one. They normally make their money off workers comp and insurance claims, then walk ins are just extra ching.


----------



## Young Pup

Sounds great guys, cant wait till I get some relief.


----------



## VBigFord20

Holy crap, A day past without a minimum of 20 posts from Clap.... is he OK, someone go look for him?


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;660497 said:


> Says Who? I was out today doing more cleanup work. I still have at least 7 or 8 I am waiting to finish. I have some with oaks still hanging on. Dang leaves anyways.
> 
> So tell me, how much salt have you put down? I have not put any down yet. I see Pauls was done. I was not going to waste it just for the little bit of ice that has been out there. Plus I don't want the customers to get ticked off for the little bit of ice we have had.


not too much, only used a few on that one, and it was stuff i just had sitting around from last year so i just wanted it gone.... They didnt pay for a full salt.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;660497 said:


> Says Who? I was out today doing more cleanup work. I still have at least 7 or 8 I am waiting to finish. I have some with oaks still hanging on. Dang leaves anyways.
> 
> So tell me, how much salt have you put down? I have not put any down yet. I see Pauls was done. I was not going to waste it just for the little bit of ice that has been out there. Plus I don't want the customers to get ticked off for the little bit of ice we have had.


im pretty much done with leaves now... hope you get the arm worked out soon.


----------



## f250man

The Clap is having computer issue again.

Good Morning everyone. hows everyone been? 

JP I hope you get some relief from your pain. The chiropractor will help you alot. I had a pinched nerve in my lower back would make my legs go numb and when I got up to walk I couldn't and would fall on my face. No fun so I know how you feel.


----------



## tls22

Hi ohio....today is my last day of makin money off leaves, 2morrow is not a profitable day because i do my house, parents, and the gf's! I will then put everything away until spring! After that i will make more of a serious effort to still your snow!:salute:






Love, Tim


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks Steve. 

Went back to my doctors office today. Got to see my doctor, not one in the group. He went through everything the other doctor did and looked at me, told me your don't have rotator tendonititis. You have a herniated disc in your neck. Did some x-rays just to make sure. Have not heard back from him on the x-rays yet. He said if I don't hear from him then it is the disc. If I hear from him then he found something else wrong too. I need to take predisone for the inflamaiton and vicadin for the pain as needed. Going to pickup my meds so I might be a little out of it later on. Well, never mind I am always out of it.


----------



## carl b

ouch  you don't want a bad disk . I know people that have had to stop working because of that . I hope you feel better


----------



## f250man

I got a lock out from my buddy til my parts to fix mine come it so Im already to push some snow tomorrow and this weekend. And I will have a back up lock out if I ever need it again.


----------



## kashman

well all done putting stufff on for the year


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

chad how much did that cost


----------



## Burkartsplow

Looks good.. I am going to have to stop over and take a look at it one of these days. I was going to go out and do some cleanups today since there is no snow and then I let the dogs out and realized it is real cold out there. So I am going to drive around and run errands.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I just got back in from plowing. Had about an inch and a half in willoughby and mentor, and just did my commercials and a few drives near them. Out here in Painesville it was 2 inches and Perry had about 4. I talked to Steve earlier and he said there was alot more out his way. Kinda nice the snowbelt has come back to us finally


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Yup no snow for me and its a wee bit nippy out there today.


----------



## f250man

Yes guys I go to plow some real snow today went out at 3:30 and just got back in now a nice 8 hr snow event for me and everything worked great.


----------



## f250man

Well guys just got my first order for a truck rack . So Aaron when do you want yours?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;662760 said:


> Well guys just got my first order for a truck rack . So Aaron when do you want yours?


steve hes got lots of money so stick it too him.


----------



## slone

anyone plow over in wickliffe, willoughby area with a small truck? i have an 04 silverado 2500hd and have a tough time on a few drives. also i have to turn down drives because the truck is too big. if interested let me know. thanks, david.


----------



## Easy

Thompson, LeRoy and Hambden Twp. got hit again. Was out for about 4 1/2 hrs this morning.
Don


----------



## fordmstng66

slone;662800 said:


> anyone plow over in wickliffe, willoughby area with a small truck? i have an 04 silverado 2500hd and have a tough time on a few drives. also i have to turn down drives because the truck is too big. if interested let me know. thanks, david.


I have a lot of problems with the driveways also especially if they have a fence, plow barley fits through them, and is hard to clean up the garage area.


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;662497 said:


> chad how much did that cost


$650.0 it was a good deal i thought


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;662832 said:


> $650.0 it was a good deal i thought


sounds good to me. Kash, when are we going to get to plow some snow over here on the westside....


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;662847 said:


> sounds good to me. Kash, when are we going to get to plow some snow over here on the westside....


thats a good Q i dont know i fig christmas ev just 2 F with us. i still need 2 put the plow on the ford so it aint my fault


----------



## kashman

if any 1 knows where i put my meyer controller please let me know. The old lady keeps giving me the old i thought i saw it over there. i have 3 cant find a nam 1 of them.


----------



## fordmstng66

kashman;662862 said:


> if any 1 knows where i put my meyer controller please let me know. The old lady keeps giving me the old i thought i saw it over there. i have 3 cant find a nam 1 of them.


the old lady is probably just hiding it from you to you mess with you.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;662862 said:


> if any 1 knows where i put my meyer controller please let me know. The old lady keeps giving me the old i thought i saw it over there. i have 3 cant find a nam 1 of them.


shes playing with u sure its not in the truck?



Burkartsplow;662847 said:


> sounds good to me. Kash, when are we going to get to plow some snow over here on the westside....


and Aaron if ur rack goes up in price its not my fault

And chad for 650 u cant beat that whered you get it from


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas just checking in no snow down here. Just some dustings it is cold enough thou. Still doing clean ups which is a good thing for no snow. You all stay safe out there. 
Chad nice back plow. BTW


----------



## Young Pup

Stolen from the Grandview area. E-60 beware. If anybody is selling one here in columbus, pm immediately. Trying to help out a buddy. Happened at w 5th ave and Glenn ave. 


Thanks guys. Going out now to put on a back up pump as I type. 


check back later. 

JP


----------



## Young Pup

Cops told us it was the second one stolen today. 


JP


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;663157 said:


> Cops told us it was the second one stolen today.
> 
> JP


did they cut the lock off the bottom? cause if they break the ear off the bottom it cost 400 bucks to reweld it and get new seals done i thought that was off the chain too


----------



## carl b

around here we don't have { those people }  you'll need more con- to carry permits !! LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hate asswipes that have to steal from others to benefit themselves or for crack money. I pull my truck in the back by the garage, with the blade against the door. And I can open my bedroom window and touch the truck. If I ever hear anyone out there, I hope they can outrun some buckshot or a rottweiler 

Well I fixed my plow today. Was sitting about an inch too high on one side when angled. Come to find out the center pin was very, very loose and was worn pretty badly. New bolt and so far it seems to sit flat


----------



## f250man

That sucks I know how he feels. And Tom thats good now you will have a clean lot when your done plowing.


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;663165 said:


> did they cut the lock off the bottom? cause if they break the ear off the bottom it cost 400 bucks to reweld it and get new seals done i thought that was off the chain too[/QUOTE
> 
> Not a lock on it. They unbolted it and took the bolts with it.The truck was parked no further than 50 yards away from the front door to the shop.That is plain ballsy there. But we did order locks for all of our plows to be put on. Where the pump was stolen, it is the place where Shawn,myself, and other friend take our trucks to get worked on. The guy who does most of the work on our trucks is the guy who had his pump stolen.
> 
> Like I said earlier this was the 2nd one today in Columbus that has been reported stolen. Going to be clearin a spot in the garage to put the plow in on Saturday. Needless to say to whomever has it, if we get ahold of them, they will wish the cops got to them first. I have no remorse for what is due this thief.
> 
> JP


----------



## f250man

Hey JP , Clap said you were looking for an e-60. I have one still in the garage that I just replaced the sump base on and it is just missing the coil with the black wire on it. It worked when I broke the ear off and bought a new pump $ 600.00 if you are interested. Steve.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;663308 said:


> Hey JP , Clap said you were looking for an e-60. I have one still in the garage that I just replaced the sump base on and it is just missing the coil with the black wire on it. It worked when I broke the ear off and bought a new pump $ 600.00 if you are interested. Steve.


Steve, I will call Billy( the guy who is now pumpless) and see if he has found something yet?

Thanks,

JP


----------



## f250man

Ok JP let me know As soon as you can I got a guy looking to trade me a strobe kit for it.


----------



## BRENTMAN

some ghetto rat stole one of my best fishing poles right outta my jeep the other week. I know exactly who he was too, i was fishing in a hole where there were 3 other guys.....2 of which were middle-aged white guys who had nice/expensive equipment, and one younger punk who told me about how he fishes at E.55th which is a **** area to fish, and he was straight ghetto......got back to my jeep and my backup rod was gone.....*******. 

sorry, just wanted to share my encounter with a rat thief, i saw you guys were talking about someone getting robbed...


----------



## kashman

BRENTMAN;663422 said:


> some ghetto rat stole one of my best fishing poles right outta my jeep the other week. I know exactly who he was too, i was fishing in a hole where there were 3 other guys.....2 of which were middle-aged white guys who had nice/expensive equipment, and one younger punk who told me about how he fishes at E.55th which is a **** area to fish, and he was straight ghetto......got back to my jeep and my backup rod was gone.....*******.
> 
> sorry, just wanted to share my encounter with a rat thief, i saw you guys were talking about someone getting robbed...


iv done some fishing at the double nickle the black will eat that carp up


----------



## BRENTMAN

yeah it was at rockcliff....
i hope i see that punk around


----------



## kashman

BRENTMAN;663506 said:


> yeah it was at rockcliff....
> i hope i see that punk around


in the met parks


----------



## kashman

BRENTMAN;663506 said:


> yeah it was at rockcliff....
> i hope i see that punk around


if so you were about 2 min from my house


----------



## BRENTMAN

kashman;663761 said:


> if so you were about 2 min from my house


yep right there in the valley off wooster/hilliard. Where are you at? i live in river too, off detroit by the country club and lakewood park cemetary....just before the westlake border


----------



## kashman

BRENTMAN;663762 said:


> yep right there in the valley off wooster/hilliard. Where are you at? i live in river too, off detroit by the country club and lakewood park cemetary....just before the westlake border


i was just at westwood cc 2day 2get firewood . im in the yacht club off of beachcliff.


----------



## BRENTMAN

kashman;663769 said:


> i was just at westwood cc 2day 2get firewood . im in the yacht club off of beachcliff.


oh are you talkin about that free pile of wood they have out front on detroit? thats at the top of my street. You live in that little area by the lake thats at the end of wooster or something right?


----------



## kashman

yep just past the pink hotel.


----------



## BRENTMAN

damn, those are some pricey places are they not? 
what do you plow with?


----------



## kashman

95 chevy 2500 2001 ford f350 2003 ford f250 yes its not cheap.
coming from your house just past the town house complex is a drive i do on the right side


----------



## BRENTMAN

damn you got a few trucks. you do good around here?


----------



## kashman

real well most of my stuff is on avalon and lake. i only take high end full maintenance. if i dont do it all i dont do it


----------



## BRENTMAN

yeah i hope to get some clients in those areas too....
you have all those trucks out at once?


----------



## VBigFord20

Morning fellas


----------



## BRENTMAN

its freezing out. 
callin for snow for the next few days.
im headed to the river 
good day guys


----------



## Easy

Anyone plow in Willoughby? How will the new law affect you?
http://www.news-herald.com/articles/2008/12/06/news/doc493a056599a3e279350216.txt
Don


----------



## chazg33

hey steve ,plowed every thing twice yesterday morning,started at 2:00am and got done aronnd 3:00 in the afternoon,that snow came down so fast i think it dropped 3inchs in a hour,i know your [email protected]% was busy,more to come tonight and tommorrow,,,,


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;663314 said:


> Ok JP let me know As soon as you can I got a guy looking to trade me a strobe kit for it.


Steve they do have a back up pump they are going to put on. I would say go ahead and sell it. But we will still need to be getting a back up too. We just used the one as a back up for all of us. But if you can sell it do it.

Oh yeah, snow moderately right now. Talked to Ron twice in the past hour. He says he is heading out to check out one of his lots.


----------



## VBigFord20

Easy;663980 said:


> Anyone plow in Willoughby? How will the new law affect you?
> http://www.news-herald.com/articles/2008/12/06/news/doc493a056599a3e279350216.txt
> Don


That law sucks. Lakewood is like that also. I got into a argument with them last season. When we had that blizzard they came down the street and put almost 4' onto the walks at my one building. It was absolutely unmovable it was so heavy. Then they send me a violation for not having the walks cleared. How the hell am I suppose to clear the walks when there is 6' of sidewalk then the building and I am on the corner of 2 main roads where there is curb parking. The only solution would have been a bobcat and a truck to get it out of there. I argued I was not paying to clean up a mess they created and in the end they did nothing.

I keep the walks clean, but when we have a blizzard like that there is nothing you can do.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks for that article Don. I love how they forgot to ask any one else's opinion on that law. Bunch of asswipes they are anyway. I will keep doing what I do when I plow. I keep everything on the owner's property, but sometimes it is virtually impossible to not cover the sidewalk. If they do give me shyt, I know where mayor anderson lives and I guess when there is 50 tons or so of dumped snow in his drive, he wont worry so much about a damn sidewalk. And my family knows him very well, so Im not too worried about it.


----------



## Easy

I know in Chardon and some of the other townships they will cite the property owner if culverts, ditches or sidewalks are covered. In one Twp. I was told to put the snow in the street, not pile at the end of the drive, (blocking the culvert) so their plow can disperse it. Some of the other places just deal with it.......
Don


----------



## coldcoffee

The new ordinance also clarifies that every owner or occupant of lots or lands abutting any sidewalk, curb or gutter shall remove all snow and ice accumulated “promptly each day.” Before, it simply stated that sidewalks had to be cleared within a “reasonable amount of time, which will ordinarily not exceed 12 hours” following a snow or ice storm.

Above is a quote from that article...Schit like this gets me so wound up that all I can see is blind rage. There are so many holes in this, that I'm just not going to even start.

However...Because of how I think, I would strongly advise those of you who live/work in areas such as this who have adopted this level of stupidity to take some simple action before it comes down on you.

First off, I would find all of the addresses of every council member and city worker, Comprise a list w/ their titles highlighted...and fax or email to every snow plower who lives/works within that community.

Second, Use your cameras and vid recorders and start documenting. Accumulate the info after a few good snow events. When they fail to live up to their own rules (and you know some of them will), call that weasel Carl Monday or any other spineless reporter because they live for that schit. 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

coldcoffee;664181 said:


> The new ordinance also clarifies that every owner or occupant of lots or lands abutting any sidewalk, curb or gutter shall remove all snow and ice accumulated "promptly each day." Before, it simply stated that sidewalks had to be cleared within a "reasonable amount of time, which will ordinarily not exceed 12 hours" following a snow or ice storm.
> 
> Above is a quote from that article...Schit like this gets me so wound up that all I can see is blind rage. There are so many holes in this, that I'm just not going to even start.
> 
> However...Because of how I think, I would strongly advise those of you who live/work in areas such as this who have adopted this level of stupidity to take some simple action before it comes down on you.
> 
> First off, I would find all of the addresses of every council member and city worker, Comprise a list w/ their titles highlighted...and fax or email to every snow plower who lives/works within that community.
> 
> Second, Use your cameras and vid recorders and start documenting. Accumulate the info after a few good snow events. When they fail to live up to their own rules (and you know some of them will), call that weasel Carl Monday or any other spineless reporter because they live for that schit.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


I like the way you think! I think I will do that, and then call all the news channels to make darn sure that they get their asses handed to them.

~The Wife Posted this~


----------



## tls22

okay ohio this is how its going to work, you can have a little snow from the clipper! But not much! I need some of it to make it over the road block in the middel of PA! Thankyou Tim


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Was finally able to push some today! This was just my drive and it all blew into one area. Everything works good, i'm glad i was able to test everything out before a big storm. BTW most likely around an inch or so of snow so far.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i have been getting light snow all afternoon if it keeps up all run out later tonight clean it up and see where it goes from there stay safe guys


----------



## Easy

Snowing here, maybe an inch or so, but blowing around, some drifting. Will go out tomorrow morning ( 2a.m.) and take a look at my customers. I was in Mentor this afternoon, and they had very little snow, could see the grass at my son's house....... I haven't been able to see mine since the middle on Nov.
Don


----------



## born2farm

well just go in from gettin the quad around and some salt loaded. we got about 1.5 on the ground and its still snowing.

i was up in Washington Court House at a farm sale and it got snowin pretty good. slicker then crap out there. be safe guys.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I cant believe it, the radar is showing it building more, how can this be for Ohio lol Will go out in a little while to do a few places, have to wait and see what the weather ends up doing first.


----------



## Bossman 92

What's up guys? We were able to salt some of our zero tollerance accounts this morning. We just got in from plowing a couple places and putting down a couple tons of salt. Looks like we will be busy in the morning. I always like the first real event of the season to fall on a weekend, it lets us work out all the kinks.


Has anyone spread any salt with beet juice on it yet? My salt guy hooked me up with 5 tons of salt treated with beet juice, courious to see how it works.

Bossman


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We got about an inch or so here in Painesville. Snowing pretty good actually as I look out my window. 

Don, you couldnt see much of the ground the other day in parts of Mentor. It really depended on where you went. I wish I got alot of snow like you do, but in the same respect I dont since I do have a few seasonal contracts. But I have a push cap now and a blizzard clause as well. I have about 3-4 pushes on some places, others I have not even touched in western lake county. I also have 2 salts in too


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Bossman 92;664514 said:


> What's up guys? We were able to salt some of our zero tollerance accounts this morning. We just got in from plowing a couple places and putting down a couple tons of salt. Looks like we will be busy in the morning. I always like the first real event of the season to fall on a weekend, it lets us work out all the kinks.
> 
> Has anyone spread any salt with beet juice on it yet? My salt guy hooked me up with 5 tons of salt treated with beet juice, courious to see how it works.
> 
> Bossman


drew i tought it got put on just shortly befor being ran threw the spreader. its sopposed to make it stick to the road better. hopefully it dosent turn in a beat salt block


----------



## Easy

We get way too much out here.
Don


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;664516 said:


> We got about an inch or so here in Painesville. Snowing pretty good actually as I look out my window.
> 
> Don, you couldnt see much of the ground the other day in parts of Mentor. It really depended on where you went. I wish I got alot of snow like you do, but in the same respect I dont since I do have a few seasonal contracts. But I have a push cap now and a blizzard clause as well. I have about 3-4 pushes on some places, others I have not even touched in western lake county. I also have 2 salts in too


With the snow I get here, I do not like to take seasonal contracts. I only have 1 this year, the rest are by the push, with me determining what the trigger is. If they don't like it, they can find someone else. This way I get paid when I work. I like that better.
I have plowed most of my accounts 9 times already this year, with #10 coming tomorrow.
I normally do between 30-40 pushes per season, if it keeps up like this I might reach 50+ this season.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I would too with that kind of snow Don. But it is hard to get per pushes around here. I have a few and cling on to them pretty solidly. All of my seasonals default to per-push once the cap has been met. They signed the contract knowing full well that it is there and stated clearly. I have heard that we will get a pretty good dry slot in January, then pick back up in the end of the month thru Febuary. But that doesnt mean that the lake effect machine wont kick on. Who knows??


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;664627 said:


> I would too with that kind of snow Don. But it is hard to get per pushes around here. I have a few and cling on to them pretty solidly. All of my seasonals default to per-push once the cap has been met. They signed the contract knowing full well that it is there and stated clearly. I have heard that we will get a pretty good dry slot in January, then pick back up in the end of the month thru Febuary. But that doesnt mean that the lake effect machine wont kick on. Who knows??


I guess it is just a crap shoot no matter what you do, I just don't like the contracts because of the complaining you get at times. Even the per-push customers will complain at times (you come to often/not enough etc.) I tell them 2 times per 24 hrs. max unless you make special arrangements.
I think this will be my last year plowing, just getting tired of fighting the elements, getting up at 2 a.m, driving in the worst weather, beating my truck into the ground, all the "fun" things you get to do as a plow jockey......
I just want to sleep in for a month straight!!!!!!
Don


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

don you got a point i see these guys strappin plows to anything with 4 wheel drive and i dont get it. I know this is no easy job the stress the worst weather youll ever encounter, the crazy people who should be at home. The people who forget how to drive and the ones with bald tires. Every day you make it home is a blessing in its self. I love it i wouldnt have it any other way but i cant see many people standing the test of time.


----------



## Young Pup

Well guys, the first plow of the year will happen when I predicted it would. Dec6th. Check out our weather thread. I think my first post. Plow is on salt is loaded too. Shawn is all setup too. Most of ours can wait till the snow stops. 


JP


----------



## born2farm

how much snow you guys got on the ground? i just plowed my drive and might head out in the morning. will have to see how it goes.


----------



## Young Pup

Wasn't someone on here looking for a plow. Got a lead on snowway with down pressure. Get with me and I will send you the number of the guy that can help you. 


JP


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;664756 said:


> how much snow you guys got on the ground? i just plowed my drive and might head out in the morning. will have to see how it goes.


I believe we have at least 2 here in Grandview at this point. I measured at 4:30 and we had 1.5 on the ground then.


----------



## camconcrete

just got in...... wasn't even hardly worth doing. Mostly drifts in the wrong places and all I did was chase it around the entire time. I think we had about an inch and a half but the wind made it look alot bigger


----------



## f250man

Yea that law sucks its been like that here in Madison village for a while permit to plow that way they know who put it on the sidewalks or in the road.

Well guys we got a good 7" on the ground now going to head out . Im taking the camera this time get some shots of the new set up pushing snow. Tom got the hide-a-ways in at least the 2 that work 4 bulbs no good.:realmad: But im still making payup


----------



## coldcoffee

Pretty much all bark and small bite. Maybe 2" in Independence. Had to drive out to Cuyahoga Falls to meet some friends, maybe an inch there, but got called in as soon as I got there. Took the turnpike to 77 North and it quickly turned to some white knuckle driving w/ low visibility and worsened once I got to around Richfield. By the time I reached Brecksville there were no lines on the road and all the traffic panicked when the white outs would occur...now I remember why I take the back roads...

No complaints though...2 salts and 1 push today, and I'll do it again in about 5 hrs...

Be safe folks, the only thing that was really salted today was the Turnpike...and most people out there don't seem to realize that the roads are black ice and not salted or just spot treated !!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

most people have no clue they just getin the car and go. They say ignorance is bliss. I pushd maybe 3 inchs give or take a drift or a dusting. Nothing crazy nothing to hard to handle.


----------



## Metz

down here in y-town we got 1.5 - 2". i did one lot this morning and none of my driveways. most of my driveways are 3-4" trigger and all except one of my parking lots are closed on sunday. i'll probably head out after the browns game today and clear those.


----------



## carl b

well I just got back !!
my tranny is gone . no reverse :realmad: I want to kill my tranny guy .
now I get the " loaner truck " a piece of s**t 
do I go in guns blazing 
or nice ??? this is the only time anything has gone bad . I had it rebuilt in October .


----------



## BRENTMAN

crb 2500;665239 said:


> well I just got back !!
> my tranny is gone . no reverse :realmad: I want to kill my tranny guy .
> now I get the " loaner truck " a piece of s**t
> do I go in guns blazing
> or nice ??? this is the only time anything has gone bad . I had it rebuilt in October .


guns a'drawn and a'blazin. Keep that trigger warm, its cold out side. 
you got money to MAKE man, not spend. Especially every few months!!!
payup


----------



## carl b

Its a free bee It has a year warranty . I stiil need the truck fixed now !


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I was out from 2am to 8:30 am. Had anywhere from a dusting to foot deep drifts. Nothing major though at all. I actually plowed my whole route for once, yay. And I was taking my time since it is Sunday. I probably could have bucked it out in 5-5.5 hours if I wanted to. Now the sun is out so no more accumulation for the day. Glad everyone got to go out and have some fun!!!


----------



## BRENTMAN

ah. well i guess its your call then...be cool but stern id say.


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;665301 said:


> Well I was out from 2am to 8:30 am. Had anywhere from a dusting to foot deep drifts. Nothing major though at all. I actually plowed my whole route for once, yay. And I was taking my time since it is Sunday. I probably could have bucked it out in 5-5.5 hours if I wanted to. Now the sun is out so no more accumulation for the day. Glad everyone got to go out and have some fun!!!


Glad you finally had some fun. I plowed my entire route yet again, #10 so far this year. Hope all made it OK, some of the roads out here were down right s--ty, and I don't mean salty!!!
White out conditions, not plowed streets, drifts, and inexperienced drivers all make it fun!!!

Don


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Plowed about half today, about an inch and half in spots. Managed to ruin my one blade haft way through so had to switch back to last years set up.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;665580 said:


> Plowed about half today, about an inch and half in spots. Managed to ruin my one blade haft way through so had to switch back to last years set up.


i wanna see pics of what you did. And i am about to run to tractor supply mommys getting me my christmas gifts woop. Anyway its snowing off and on or just blowing i am not sure. nothing special.


----------



## f250man

crb 2500;665299 said:


> Its a free bee It has a year warranty . I stiil need the truck fixed now !


Carl I dont want to hear that I just had them do mine. With your blessing. :realmad:

That dose suck to. Sorry to hear that Carl.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i'll try to remember to get a few pictures in a little while. Some light snow showers here too.


----------



## EPPSLLC

I went to Marion Ohio yesterday to get my new plow . .. on the way back roads were awful i was doing 35 to 40 mph on 71 . .. there was a car slid off the road and wrecked about every 5 miles . . . A lady passed me going way to fast and as soon as i thought that to my self sure enough she went to change lanes but when she went to straighten back out the car kept going straight and straight as in straight into a tree lol . . . People are so stupid some times


----------



## Young Pup

Yep we got our first plow in down here too. All and all everything went well. 


JP


----------



## SilkKnitter

Plowing must be hard work. Tom has been sleeping for hours.


----------



## born2farm

EPPSLLC;665751 said:


> I went to Marion Ohio yesterday to get my new plow . .. on the way back roads were awful i was doing 35 to 40 mph on 71 . .. there was a car slid off the road and wrecked about every 5 miles . . . A lady passed me going way to fast and as soon as i thought that to my self sure enough she went to change lanes but when she went to straighten back out the car kept going straight and straight as in straight into a tree lol . . . People are so stupid some times


where did you go to buy your plow EE Johnson? Marion is about 10min from me


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well here are some pictures. Was plowing at my neighbors, there is a section that has mulch next to the drive and has a flagstone path way, well i got over to far and it a frozen piece of flag stone. I'll leave it at that... BTW drivers side of blade is the worse.


----------



## born2farm

ouch. that sucks...heat her up and bend her back.. what did you do throw the v on it?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;665896 said:


> ouch. that sucks...heat her up and bend her back.. what did you do throw the v on it?


i can get them straighten up but will need something to make sure it doesn't happen again, but i've got too many other things that i need to work on before i have time to do that now. I just put the 60" regular blade on it then, the v needs work too, thats just going to be for backup or for heavy snow.


----------



## born2farm

ya. if i had a v plow i dont think i would be able to plow without it. i need to find a way to go into reverse easier. its a pain to push that little button down and pull the brake while stopping and raising the plow.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;665906 said:


> ya. if i had a v plow i dont think i would be able to plow without it. i need to find a way to go into reverse easier. its a pain to push that little button down and pull the brake while stopping and raising the plow.


ya i know, especially with gloves and then the hand guard makes it harder to get my finger in there.


----------



## born2farm

you got that little button too? im thinking about just taping it down or using a wire tie maybe


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;665913 said:


> you got that little button too? im thinking about just taping it down or using a wire tie maybe


ya but then you wont be able to set the parking brake if you do that. Just wait till its really cold and snowing and the button freezes up. Bring some wd 40


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;666002 said:


> ya but then you wont be able to set the parking brake if you do that. Just wait till its really cold and snowing and the button freezes up. Bring some wd 40


well if it was a small enough strap you could. your reversed would just be engaged with the break. it isnt to bad, just sucks because the winch and reverse are on the same side.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

You will get used to it, mine is the same way and it works fine.


----------



## carl b

f250man;665732 said:


> Carl I dont want to hear that I just had them do mine. With your blessing. :realmad:
> 
> That dose suck to. Sorry to hear that Carl.


Steve Sorry , ya it happens . I'll let you know how it goes . I'm running it down in the A.M. 
they still have my good word . the only way it will change is if he trys to charge me or is dragging his feet . things do brake so I have to chill out & see how he feels about backing his word up .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Carl,

Sorry to hear that.! If you need any thing let me know.

Well this was a nice event we just got! 

Hope for some more


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;666055 said:


> You will get used to it, mine is the same way and it works fine.


Ya. I miss the grab and go of the mower. But the quad is just to nice to go back to the mower now..lol.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya and a truck would be even better


----------



## Chevy03dump

Carl, if you need a ride, give me a call.

Gary


----------



## clark lawn

anyone know what E1 code is on a snowex controler last lots the auger started flashing E1 and the thing quit working


----------



## coldcoffee

Hope this helps..

http://www.centralparts.com/Common/Documents/PDFs/SnowEx/SP1875--Tailgate-Troubleshooting.pdf


----------



## clark lawn

thanks according to that ive got a short, the controller must have ***** the bed for good now ive been having some problems with it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

clark lawn;666832 said:


> thanks according to that ive got a short, the controller must have ***** the bed for good now ive been having some problems with it.


Hey im talking to you


----------



## Burkartsplow

went out yesterday and got my first plow in. All i have done is about 4 saltings so far. We got between 2 and 3 inches in most places. 7 hours to do the route. Went well.....


----------



## Burkartsplow

Oh yeah, I love my new cooper S/T. Grip like a champ, did not have to run 4X4 one time. I know there was not much snow, but I think i can get away with it for most snow falls this year.


----------



## carl b

Chevy03dump;666512 said:


> Carl, if you need a ride, give me a call.
> 
> Gary


thanx , i just got back .I don't have your # I had it in my old phone but , my Sim card didn't carry anything over .

I told them I know Steve they said they wont fix my truck than LOL j/k 
they are going to have it looked at today . I hope they can fix it too . dam I need my wheels . 44 tomorrow so I can go to work ( if i have a truck ) I'll let you know how fast they fix it .


----------



## f250man

Thanks Carl.  I hope mine dont break now.:realmad:


----------



## carl b

I don't think it will . he was slow today . he said they will fix my brakes too . not for free but , he was cool about it . I have talked to a few other people that have been their I'm the lucky first to go back & see if they will fix it for free . :bluebounc I really think it will be done today for free tho .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well some Frezzin rain going on right now


----------



## coldcoffee

I thought it was the neighbor kids throwin' cinders at my windows again


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah we got some of that lovely freezing rain going on too. If I could get buckeye traffic to work, I would look at suface temps to see if a salt is even necessary


----------



## Clapper&Company

Surf is 29


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Its freezin pretty good i am gonna take a run to the store get my fat butt some food. Ill let you know how nasty it is when i get back.


----------



## Easy

I just got in from dinner, Willoughby Hills, Chardon, Hambden, and LeRoy are all getting freezing rain. Streets are OK, but it is freezing on the cars and tree branches.
Stay safe........
Don


----------



## carl b

Its not bad at all here it stoped to  my truck wont be done until wed . the main clutches are gone . :realmad:


----------



## born2farm

on residentials who goes back and cleans the ends up after the city plows have got done? this is one thing that i have noticed no one besides me around here doing.i kinda think that it is a neccisity to keep a clean job and professional name.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;667995 said:


> on residentials who goes back and cleans the ends up after the city plows have got done? this is one thing that i have noticed no one besides me around here doing.i kinda think that it is a neccisity to keep a clean job and professional name.


I do! I even use it as a selling point when talking to potential customers. But i mean its easier for us to do because we don't have as much of a gas expence as the guys with trucks do.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;668011 said:


> I do! I even use it as a selling point when talking to potential customers. But i mean its easier for us to do because we don't have as much of a gas expence as the guys with trucks do.


Ya it is written in my "contract" as a free service. I disagree on the easy part. If your route is tight enough it is much easier in a truck. Most of the times in a truck you can swing by and have it clean in under a minute or two. I noticed that when on a mower or quad people always know your there and come out and talk or they think you are goin to charge them twice for plowing. Thats just my take on it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;668067 said:


> Ya it is written in my "contract" as a free service. I disagree on the easy part. If your route is tight enough it is much easier in a truck. Most of the times in a truck you can swing by and have it clean in under a minute or two. I noticed that when on a mower or quad people always know your there and come out and talk or they think you are goin to charge them twice for plowing. Thats just my take on it.


My route is tight so it fine with me. A mower would suck cs it takes longer to get to each place. I don't usually have ppl come out and talk because why do you think they hired me in the first place..they don't want to get out in the cold! And as long as you tell them up front that you do it then they will be thankful and they may even tell other people that and may end up with more customers.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I got a complaint today. Same guy who wantd a lower price said his driveway isnt wide enough. Sorry that sounds like ur fault you had the new driveway put in. You want a wider driveway build it wider next time. Id try and draw a pic of this drive but it wouldnt make sense cause nobody should make a driveway like this. But he parts 2 cars out side of the garage on the rightside. and is only one lane to get past the car then it opens up to like 2. But i cant swing over and drag the junk on the far left because theres a car at my bumper. Guess what if i could get the snow i would.


----------



## fordmstng66

any one running a boss plow, that might need a blade. http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pts/950313955.html


----------



## carl b

I'm still waiting on my truck !:crying: it wont be done until tomorrow :crying: I hope I don't have to salt tonight . if I do I can get a truck but, no spreader on it :crying: I guess I can walk it .


----------



## born2farm

well i got another plow job today which puts me at 7. would like some more so hopefully they will come.


----------



## carl b

they will keep coming if you keep the good work up !

I got my truck back :bluebounc:bluebounc It was FREE DID I SAY FREE it works great so far !!!!


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;669254 said:


> they will keep coming if you keep the good work up !
> 
> I got my truck back :bluebounc:bluebounc It was FREE DID I SAY FREE it works great so far !!!!


i hope..lol what was wrong with your truck?


----------



## carl b

born2farm;669285 said:


> i hope..lol what was wrong with your truck?


tranny was bad 2 times now


----------



## born2farm

that sucks. did you have a lifetime warranty on it?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

well that rain put an end to the piles of snow. Rained good today, too bad it wasn't snow.


----------



## carl b

born2farm;669331 said:


> that sucks. did you have a lifetime warranty on it?


no i wish tho just one year . it was done in Oct. of this year


----------



## born2farm

elwer ya i know. someone said if it would of been all snow we would of had over a foot.

and good thing you got the one year and why did it go after only two months.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya that would of been great, defantly would of got some calls from the storm if we got that much.


----------



## carl b

I don't know why ? the guy said yesterday the clutches were bad today the piston was broke ???


----------



## born2farm

if it was the same guy i would say it was a bad install the first time and he is trying to cover it up.


----------



## carl b

I realy don't know what the deal was 

he didn't have it but one day to fix it.. So he is still cool with me .

he did f250 mans tranny last month


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;669454 said:


> I realy don't know what the deal was
> 
> he didn't have it but one day to fix it.. So he is still cool with me .
> 
> he did f250 mans tranny last month


anybody who can pull a tranny strip its guts and have it back in the truck rolling with in 3 days is good in my book


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;669472 said:


> anybody who can pull a tranny strip its guts and have it back in the truck rolling with in 3 days is good in my book


Or just did a half ass job. I am not judging the mechanic but it is possible. The mechanic that used to do all the work on my truck and my familys stuff did the same thing. Had him change all the plugs and wires in my truck. Said #7 was cracked. Took it back for the same thing a week later and the same plug was cracked. Said he didnt know what brand he put in and couldnt show me the old plugs. Sounded fishy to me.


----------



## f250man

crb 2500;669254 said:


> they will keep coming if you keep the good work up !
> 
> I got my truck back :bluebounc:bluebounc It was FREE DID I SAY FREE it works great so far !!!!


It should have been free if not I would have raised a little hell about that. Well Carl that is great I hope it stays together this time and mine dose to.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Good to hear you got it back, Carl. Now all we need is some plowable snow.

Gary


----------



## VBigFord20

Picked up a long ass drive yesterday. House sits back from the road about 300ft and only the last 20 foot is 2 cars wide in front of the garage. Has a turnaround midway up but should not take more then 10 minutes to do. Got to love the nice ones like that.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Damn this 50 degree weather crap! I want cold wet heavy snow! The kind of cold wet heavy snow that says "I'm to heavy to shovel, you'd better just call the plow truck!" I want to plow till I can't stand the taste of 5 Hour Energy and coffee, till the wad of cash and checks hurts my ass from sitting in the truck for 18 to 24 hours! That's what I want.


----------



## camconcrete

you and me both


----------



## BRENTMAN

the man speaks for us all


----------



## Bossman 92

I'd be happy with some more salting events. Great money and only takes a few hours.

Looks like the next few weeks will be warmer with all rain. :realmad:

Bossman


----------



## carl b

Chevy03dump;669658 said:


> Good to hear you got it back, Carl. Now all we need is some plowable snow.
> 
> Gary


Gary, whats going on ? I'm doing my brakes & thermostat today . :realmad: everything is going bad at once . I hope this is the last time the truck goes down this season .


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

If anyone is interested I am selling this on craigslist.
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/952673330.html


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ahh stress and its not even snowing


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Man if I had the loot for that spreader!!!! Oh well, I will just continue being a spreader motor for now


----------



## WALKERS

Buckeye
How old is it and is that the right price $700.00? Do you have a updated pic?


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

I will put a pic up on it later on. The spreader is maybe 5 yrs old. I took really good care of it. It was not used at all last year. I just got new wires for it also...


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

Brand new it cost over $1500. It is in good shape and updated pics are going up now. yes, $700 for the spreader..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Boy I do wish I had the right $$ right now. New trucks are almost a friggin steal now. Someone I know just got a 2500HD Ext cab 4x4 for 23grand!!!!!! And that is an 08!!!!! I bet I could get a reg HD with a plow and what not all set up for about 25 right now. Damn me for being dumb when I was 18 and F'ing my credit!!!!!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## slone

Well tomorow is my d-day. I will finaly be having my surgery. I have gall stones and they have to remove my gallblader. I didn't know all of the side effects that the stones can cause. Naseua, and chestpains were the worst. At times i thought i was having a heart attack. Waiting and worrying about leaf cleanup and snow was getting to me. Got all the cleanups finished dodgeing snow flakes with the help of my freind jeff and tom. I want to thank tom, jeff, wayne, and anthony for covering my plow route just in case we get snow.


----------



## born2farm

good luck with your surgery. hope all goes well. 

well the snow is flying a little bit here and sticking to pavement. not calling for any but may get to salt.


----------



## slone

It's not my birthday. Just my d-day. Dreaded day. I hope we don't get anything up here but i know i am in good hands. That tom is a plowing machine.


----------



## born2farm

slone;671005 said:


> It's not my birthday. Just my d-day. Dreaded day. I hope we don't get anything up here but i know i am in good hands. That tom is a plowing machine.


o shi** i deffinitly read that wrong, sorry about that. all edited now.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Slone, best wishes and hope it all goes well for you. I want to wish you a speedy recovery too!

did anyone go to the otf conference in col.


----------



## slone

Thanks. I was just glad to get the cleanups overwith. I didn't want to have surgery and have to go out and rake leaves. At least if we get snow my wife can prop me up in the truck and all i have to do is work the controler.


----------



## slone

I wanted to get with koomootoo. I hope i got his name right he had a plow system for sale. I just couldn't brake away to get with him. So i want to apoligize to him. I didn't forget. I knew i had to get my cleanups finished. The snow just through a monkey wrench in my plans. Not enough to plow at times and too much to do leaves. I was facing a time crunch. Every spare moment i could work i had to. I didn't mean to put anybody off. Sorry if i did. David


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;670677 said:


> Damn me for being dumb when I was 18 and F'ing my credit!!!!!!!!!:realmad:


Its quick to ruin it but takes for ever to get it back up. I can't wait to turn 18 now so i can get credit built up. A buddy and I are reallly interested in purchasing a major buisness opurtinity in a few years.


KGRlandscapeing;670461 said:


> ahh stress and its not even snowing


Tell me about it, i started doing some woodworking projects because just looking at the weather was stressing me out.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;671137 said:


> Its quick to ruin it but takes for ever to get it back up. I can't wait to turn 18 now so i can get credit built up. A buddy and I are reallly interested in purchasing a major buisness opurtinity in a few years.
> 
> Tell me about it, i started doing some woodworking projects because just looking at the weather was stressing me out.


Ya no joke I hate just sitting around. I always feel that I should be working on building the business but its hard to do in the winter.

Just out of curiosity if you dont mind what are you thinking about purchasing business wise?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;671145 said:


> Ya no joke I hate just sitting around. I always feel that I should be working on building the business but its hard to do in the winter.
> 
> Just out of curiosity if you dont mind what are you thinking about purchasing business wise?


I'll text you, don't want to say on here just incase.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;671005 said:


> It's not my birthday. Just my d-day. Dreaded day. I hope we don't get anything up here but i know i am in good hands. That tom is a plowing machine.


Dave if they need some help i am only running about a 6 hr route i can shoot up if it get horrible. hopefully you feel better iam not in very good shape myself



Elwer Lawn Care;671137 said:


> Its quick to ruin it but takes for ever to get it back up. I can't wait to turn 18 now so i can get credit built up. A buddy and I are reallly interested in purchasing a major buisness opurtinity in a few years.
> 
> Tell me about it, i started doing some woodworking projects because just looking at the weather was stressing me out.


friends and family can be rather difficult to work with.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;671205 said:


> friends and family can be rather difficult to work with.


I know but someone with experience and has motiviation to work is hard to come by. Like I said it would be a little while down the road.


----------



## transman74

*Carls Transmission*



f250man;669614 said:


> It should have been free if not I would have raised a little hell about that. Well Carl that is great I hope it stays together this time and mine dose to.


I am the one who built Carls and F250man's transmissions. When i build transmissions for plow trucks and other hevy duty work i use the best parts money can buy and try to do all the repairs as fast as possible and as strong as possible. Unfortunatly on carls the brand new piston in the Direct clutch busted in half. Nothing is bullet proof in the automotive or plowing industry. But what makes me different is i will work around the clock to get the job done as fast as possible if i do have a problem. Carl dropped it off monday morning unscheduled and got it back tuesday night. Thats pretty good in my book. Thanks carl and steve for the bussiness and steve for telling me about this site i have learned a bunch by listening to all of you. Thanks AL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

transman74;671214 said:


> I am the one who built Carls and F250man's transmissions. When i build transmissions for plow trucks and other hevy duty work i use the best parts money can buy and try to do all the repairs as fast as possible and as strong as possible. Unfortunatly on carls the brand new piston in the Direct clutch busted in half. Nothing is bullet proof in the automotive or plowing industry. But what makes me different is i will work around the clock to get the job done as fast as possible if i do have a problem. Carl dropped it off monday morning unscheduled and got it back tuesday night. Thats pretty good in my book. Thanks carl and steve for the bussiness and steve for telling me about this site i have learned a bunch by listening to all of you. Thanks AL


Not from your area, but I'd like to say that it is very good of you to come chime in on here, especially if you get some feedback to furture advance your services.

Just caught my eye and had to say something.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

transman74;671214 said:


> I am the one who built Carls and F250man's transmissions. When i build transmissions for plow trucks and other hevy duty work i use the best parts money can buy and try to do all the repairs as fast as possible and as strong as possible. Unfortunatly on carls the brand new piston in the Direct clutch busted in half. Nothing is bullet proof in the automotive or plowing industry. But what makes me different is i will work around the clock to get the job done as fast as possible if i do have a problem. Carl dropped it off monday morning unscheduled and got it back tuesday night. Thats pretty good in my book. Thanks carl and steve for the bussiness and steve for telling me about this site i have learned a bunch by listening to all of you. Thanks AL


Good to have you here!! You guys have a very good turnaround. I couldnt beleive that you could knock out a teardown and rebuild and back on the road in that short of time!! Kudos to you guys, and I would bring my truck to you if I need trans work.

Slone, Im gonna go cheap here, but we are kinda like Nationwide......were on your side. If we get anything you can bet your ass it will get covered. They dont call me the bulldozer on here for nothing!!!!!!!! LOL and it is not because I turf everything either.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;671212 said:


> I know but someone with experience and has motiviation to work is hard to come by. Like I said it would be a little while down the road.


Ya I know its hard to come by just make sure everything gets written down.



transman74;671214 said:


> I am the one who built Carls and F250man's transmissions. When i build transmissions for plow trucks and other hevy duty work i use the best parts money can buy and try to do all the repairs as fast as possible and as strong as possible. Unfortunatly on carls the brand new piston in the Direct clutch busted in half. Nothing is bullet proof in the automotive or plowing industry. But what makes me different is i will work around the clock to get the job done as fast as possible if i do have a problem. Carl dropped it off monday morning unscheduled and got it back tuesday night. Thats pretty good in my book. Thanks carl and steve for the bussiness and steve for telling me about this site i have learned a bunch by listening to all of you. Thanks AL


I am suprised to see he came here. But like tom said i was shocked at the turn around. And we all know that carl beats on his truck. no offense carl


----------



## coldcoffee

transman74;671214 said:


> I am the one who built Carls and F250man's transmissions. When i build transmissions for plow trucks and other hevy duty work i use the best parts money can buy and try to do all the repairs as fast as possible and as strong as possible. Unfortunatly on carls the brand new piston in the Direct clutch busted in half. Nothing is bullet proof in the automotive or plowing industry. But what makes me different is i will work around the clock to get the job done as fast as possible if i do have a problem. Carl dropped it off monday morning unscheduled and got it back tuesday night. Thats pretty good in my book. Thanks carl and steve for the bussiness and steve for telling me about this site i have learned a bunch by listening to all of you. Thanks AL


 Transman, I can always respect a guy who stands behind his work. I wish I could say that everything I build Is problem free, but that's not always the case. Unforeseen problems can occur with anything, the difference IMO is what the seller is willing to do, to make it right. I had a great trans guy that I, my family, friends and associates used for many years, until he retired and sold the business just a few years ago. I'd like to know the best way to reach you, should I or someone I know needs your services and what all your services entail. Also, I'd like to get some sense as to where you think you stand in terms of shop rates when compared to that of a chain, dealer, or other repair facilities. Also, what is the average turn around time.

Thank You


----------



## Bolt-1

Hey Walkers, I found your trucks long lost brother here in Mass.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=46621&stc=1&d=1228411081 :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

hey guys whats going on>?

Trans man its niced to have u here, Carl told be about you the day I was picking my tranny up from waterloo, In fact his went out on 76 and he called as i was paying for it lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I just dragged my ass out of bed. Boy I feel lazy already I got to go fix some wiring issues with my plow lights and check a couple other things


----------



## Burkartsplow

Bored cant describe what I am. I need something to do. I think I may go back to bed...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;671616 said:


> Bored cant describe what I am. I need something to do. I think I may go back to bed...


wheres my snow tim did u steal r snow again? I still have random things to do but i but those off for when i am really bored


----------



## carl b

crb 2500;669254 said:


> they will keep coming if you keep the good work up !
> 
> I got my truck back It was FREE DID I SAY FREE it works great so far !!!!





f250man;669614 said:


> It should have been free if not I would have raised a little hell about that. Well Carl that is great I hope it stays together this time and mine dose to.





transman74;671214 said:


> I am the one who built Carls and F250man's transmissions. When i build transmissions for plow trucks and other hevy duty work i use the best parts money can buy and try to do all the repairs as fast as possible and as strong as possible. Unfortunatly on carls the brand new piston in the Direct clutch busted in half. Nothing is bullet proof in the automotive or plowing industry. But what makes me different is i will work around the clock to get the job done as fast as possible if i do have a problem. Carl dropped it off monday morning unscheduled and got it back tuesday night. Thats pretty good in my book. Thanks carl and steve for the bussiness and steve for telling me about this site i have learned a bunch by listening to all of you. Thanks AL


WOW what kind of war did I start ??

Like I said you still have my vote !!!

Steve, I know I should have held out for the ATPA hat . LOL

I think mine will . today I had a helper it was great he got his neck snapped when the tranny shifted the first time . LOL If I only had a pic .

Al, thanks man you guys did great . I'll see you in the spring for the filter & fluid change :waving:


----------



## carl b

Burkartsplow;671616 said:


> Bored cant describe what I am. I need something to do. I think I may go back to bed...


You can help us with lawn work . we have 18 more places to finish for the year .:crying: I wont to be bored


----------



## Young Pup

I was out delivering November Lawn bills, I have some yards that I thought were finished. Nope Need to go back by them. This is on top of the 8 that I need to do as well. Some trees still have leaves on them. At this rate I won't be done till January. I was out last year until 12/21 doing leaves.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It looks like if the weather holds out next week, I will visit all of my places one more time as well. A few people got a lil pissy when I sent out the November billing. They said we still got leaves, blah blah blah. I simply said, it is kinda hard to get the leaves out from under the snow and I have been plowing as well. Then they dont know what to say, lol. I must say I have some good customers though. Even with the tough economic times, a good portion of them gave me a tip or like a christmas "bonus" with their checks. I am sending out christmas cards to all of my customers this year too


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;672317 said:


> It looks like if the weather holds out next week, I will visit all of my places one more time as well. A few people got a lil pissy when I sent out the November billing. They said we still got leaves, blah blah blah. I simply said, it is kinda hard to get the leaves out from under the snow and I have been plowing as well. Then they dont know what to say, lol. I must say I have some good customers though. Even with the tough economic times, a good portion of them gave me a tip or like a christmas "bonus" with their checks. I am sending out christmas cards to all of my customers this year too


just dont send a jewish person a merry christmas card. and ya i still have leaves hiding in that mush


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is why the cards I got just say happy holidays. No reference to christmas, hanukah, etc. Simple and plain, and no one can take offense. I hope next week will be the last week I need to roll out the equipment till spring. I need to get them winterized still (run the carbs out of gas, put sta-bil in, etc)


----------



## Young Pup

Yep Tom, in my season ending letter to all the customers I actually give them the option if they want us to make one more pass on their properties. So I am hoping for few more calls than what I have scheduled to do. The amount that has just blown up into them is pretty good. I don't think this season will ever end.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya mine say let it snow or something like that nothing special


----------



## transman74

coldcoffee;671486 said:


> Transman, I can always respect a guy who stands behind his work. I wish I could say that everything I build Is problem free, but that's not always the case. Unforeseen problems can occur with anything, the difference IMO is what the seller is willing to do, to make it right. I had a great trans guy that I, my family, friends and associates used for many years, until he retired and sold the business just a few years ago. I'd like to know the best way to reach you, should I or someone I know needs your services and what all your services entail. Also, I'd like to get some sense as to where you think you stand in terms of shop rates when compared to that of a chain, dealer, or other repair facilities. Also, what is the average turn around time.
> 
> Thank You


Coffee the best way to reach me is the shop phone number which is 330-896-1664 We are located in green which is right between Akron ans Canton. If something would happen on the weekends you could send me a pm on here but if there is a lot of snow I will probably be out plowing. We do have an email which is [email protected] that i do check everyday, website comming very soon it is under construction. As for services I specialize in transmissions,transfer cases, some 4x4 work on most customers cars but for fleet trucks I can do just about anything. I just dont do it for the public. As far as prices I am one of the cheapest places around, i can do this because I am family owned and operated shop. My dad opened the company 20 years ago and still works everyday we are the only two rebuilders, so your transmission is always done by an owner and all you bussiness owners know we put more pride in our work then a paid employ would do. For most of the trucks I can do a complete job with a one year warranty for $1200.00- $1800.00 depending on year make model. I have other warranties avaible and the down time is between 1-3 days normally but that depends on when i get the truck and what parts i have to order. I hope that answered all your questions with out boring all of you if you have any more just let me know. Thanks AL


----------



## transman74

I do have a question about salt. I just got a spreader and i am wondering where in Ohio can i go and get a good deal on bags of salt and what is a good price on a fifty pounder. I paid 5.75 today but i think that is a little high it was at a feed store in hartville. Thanks AL


----------



## coldcoffee

transman74;673034 said:


> Coffee the best way to reach me is the shop phone number which is 330-896-1664 We are located in green which is right between Akron ans Canton. If something would happen on the weekends you could send me a pm on here but if there is a lot of snow I will probably be out plowing. We do have an email which is [email protected] that i do check everyday, website comming very soon it is under construction. As for services I specialize in transmissions,transfer cases, some 4x4 work on most customers cars but for fleet trucks I can do just about anything. I just dont do it for the public. As far as prices I am one of the cheapest places around, i can do this because I am family owned and operated shop. My dad opened the company 20 years ago and still works everyday we are the only two rebuilders, so your transmission is always done by an owner and all you bussiness owners know we put more pride in our work then a paid employ would do. For most of the trucks I can do a complete job with a one year warranty for $1200.00- $1800.00 depending on year make model. I have other warranties avaible and the down time is between 1-3 days normally but that depends on when i get the truck and what parts i have to order. I hope that answered all your questions with out boring all of you if you have any more just let me know. Thanks AL


Thanks Al, everything that I wanted to hear. I'll be in touch.


----------



## coldcoffee

transman74;673040 said:


> I do have a question about salt. I just got a spreader and i am wondering where in Ohio can i go and get a good deal on bags of salt and what is a good price on a fifty pounder. I paid 5.75 today but i think that is a little high it was at a feed store in hartville. Thanks AL


That is a bit high for 50's, I've been paying $230. for a pallet, which would be 50 - 50 # bags. If your around the Hartville area, you might want to try the True Value Hardware store. I think they sell salt...they sell about everything else (it's one of my favorite candy stores). I would probably try and track down the guys who plow there and the Hartville Kitchen Restaurant, since the owner of those places owns most of that town...just gotta hunch.


----------



## chazg33

hey AL try your local feed store first for salt... they are cheaper,we are paying 185.00 a skid for #50s,or try kurtz bros or lesco dealers ,out buy you, there around 200.00 a pallet,last time i called,chuck


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Does anyone use calcium? I use bulk salt for parking lots and use calcium for walks. What's the going price for 50 (skid) 50lb bags of calcium mix (calcium,potassium,sodium, magnesium) around Ohio? The best I've found is $8.99 per bag if you buy a skid in Dayton @ Green Velvet Sod Farms


----------



## Burkartsplow

chazg33;673134 said:


> hey AL try your local feed store first for salt... they are cheaper,we are paying 185.00 a skid for #50s,or try kurtz bros or lesco dealers ,out buy you, there around 200.00 a pallet,last time i called,chuck


John Deere/Lesco is cheaper then Kurtz Brothers. 185 per pallet at JD. I think 220 at kurtz//


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;673358 said:


> Does anyone use calcium? I use bulk salt for parking lots and use calcium for walks. What's the going price for 50 (skid) 50lb bags of calcium mix (calcium,potassium,sodium, magnesium) around Ohio? The best I've found is $8.99 per bag if you buy a skid in Dayton @ Green Velvet Sod Farms


The last time I priced it, I believe the price was 12.99 from BPS. So that sounds good to me. But then you figure in travel time and gas and then where would you be at?

JP


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;673409 said:


> The last time I priced it, I believe the price was 12.99 from BPS. So that sounds good to me. But then you figure in travel time and gas and then where would you be at?
> 
> JP


I've got leftover sod skids from this season that need to go back for refund so that should pay for my diesel. 
Wow, $12.99! BPS likes to rip people off! I used to go to the one on Industrial Parkway outside of Dublin, things would take months to get fixed and the service is horrid! I haven't tried the one on the east side but I can't imagine it's much better.
John Deere/Lesco said they would meet me halfway on price which is about $10.00 per bag, and Kurtz Bro. has 40lb bags for $7.27. Tried Acorn Nursery and all they're selling is straight salt. Shemin Nursery is more outrageous than BPS.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Mid-Ohio Scaper;673358 said:


> Does anyone use calcium? I use bulk salt for parking lots and use calcium for walks. What's the going price for 50 (skid) 50lb bags of calcium mix (calcium,potassium,sodium, magnesium) around Ohio? The best I've found is $8.99 per bag if you buy a skid in Dayton @ Green Velvet Sod Farms


I got a skid of 50 at Sams club for $6.20 per bag. $310 PER PALLET. Best deal in town..Works great....


----------



## slone

I wanted to post an update. I came home yesterday. In and out surgery. I am not afraid to admit i was scared as hell. My doctor did a great job. I don't have a lot of pain until i move around. Not as bad as i thought it would be.with the medicene they gave me they don't want me driving for a few days. The side effects from the gall stones in the gallbladder seem to be gone. It was getting so bad i had a hard time breathing finishing the cleanups. Sorry about ranting. Thanks everybody for having my back. I hope to be out of the house this weekend. I just can't stand sitting around.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;673588 said:


> I wanted to post an update. I came home yesterday. In and out surgery. I am not afraid to admit i was scared as hell. My doctor did a great job. I don't have a lot of pain until i move around. Not as bad as i thought it would be.with the medicene they gave me they don't want me driving for a few days. The side effects from the gall stones in the gallbladder seem to be gone. It was getting so bad i had a hard time breathing finishing the cleanups. Sorry about ranting. Thanks everybody for having my back. I hope to be out of the house this weekend. I just can't stand sitting around.


Dave thats good to hear u didnt kick the bucket on us or something. Take ur time make a full recovery just let us know if u need something enless is robbing a bank. Not saying i wouldnt rob a bank for u nice plowsite guys just that if i did it would be for myself first


----------



## WALKERS

*BOLT 1*
I was wondering were he went LOL I would like to have two of those to go please. Plus a dump truck for X mas too. 
*Transman*
Thats great what you did for the guys thanks. You ever try to run bulk through your spreader we do you might need a vibrator to keep it from packing thou. My 2 cents worth.
*SLONE*
Glad to see you came out ok I have passed kidney stones a FEW times it is not fun yours is alot worse thou. Take care of yourself.

How is everyone else on here. We mowed leaves down here today it was profitable, but it was damn cold thou.


----------



## coldcoffee

ICE CONTROL PRODUCTS AS OF 12-12-08 :

John Deer -

bag salt - 49 -50# / skid...............................................194.04
calcium - 56 - 50# / skid..............................................618.50


Abraxus -


bulk salt - per ton (picked up)......................................110.00
bag salt - 49 - 50# / skid..............................................218.05
bag salt - 30 - 80# / skid..............................................193.50
calcium - 56 - 50# / skid............................................. 399.84

***prices are expected to go up in near future, due to shortages in the mid-west...so they say...


----------



## carl b

transman74;673040 said:


> I do have a question about salt. I just got a spreader and i am wondering where in Ohio can i go and get a good deal on bags of salt and what is a good price on a fifty pounder. I paid 5.75 today but i think that is a little high it was at a feed store in hartville. Thanks AL


you need to make 10 post so i can pm you the best place to buy salt . this year its harder to find a deal so i don't wont to give all the lookers my place .


----------



## born2farm

well as of today i am a llicensed driver. just need a plow truck and then bring the snow. we got about 1.5 on the ground now.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;673935 said:


> well as of today i am a llicensed driver. just need a plow truck and then bring the snow. we got about 1.5 on the ground now.


brock did i miss ur birthday?


----------



## carl b

born2farm;673935 said:


> well as of today i am a llicensed driver. just need a plow truck and then bring the snow. we got about 1.5 on the ground now.


if i see you I'll walk in the middle of the street . thats the only place i know you wont be LOL . be careful . don't drink & drive its vary costly . congrats wesportxysport


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;673942 said:


> brock did i miss ur birthday?


no your right on time. its today.


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;673961 said:


> if i see you I'll walk in the middle of the street . thats the only place i know you wont be LOL . be careful . don't drink & drive its vary costly . congrats wesportxysport


lol very funny. driving farm equipment since i have been 10 helps alot. i dont plan on drinking at all so the driving wont be an issue.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;673963 said:


> no your right on time. its today.


Happy birthday!

Talk about bad luck today. Cleaned up the building and then decided to wash the truck. Got done washing and started on the inside and i notice a bunch of water the ran down the back seat. Back window is leaking, so that needs fixed. Went to go buy tire shine and came back, shined the tires. Then checked the millage and took out some cd's when the lights dimmed and i tried starting it and battery dead. So need a new battery and someone to fix my window.

Hope nothing else happens tonight.


----------



## f250man

Well guys my bad luck bug bit me in the butt again today the plow started having a mind of its own would move side to side while pushing strait and at a little angle it would slam to either side when the snow built up on it. Took it in to the dealer and the manifold was shot so they replaced it and when we were looking at the plow we all noticed that a weld broke on the lift chain bracket so the welded that back in place and then the welded the other side for safety sake. I don't think I can take to much more before I sell every thing and stop plowing. :realmad:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Brock happy birthday



Elwer Lawn Care;674030 said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Talk about bad luck today. Cleaned up the building and then decided to wash the truck. Got done washing and started on the inside and i notice a bunch of water the ran down the back seat. Back window is leaking, so that needs fixed. Went to go buy tire shine and came back, shined the tires. Then checked the millage and took out some cd's when the lights dimmed and i tried starting it and battery dead. So need a new battery and someone to fix my window.
> 
> Hope nothing else happens tonight.


Travis my back window leakd actually it was the tail light apparently my dad tried to fix it once and he even glued the screws in so i was left to fixing it from the outside My moms company seels this stuff calld miracle seal i used that. fixd it up nicely.



f250man;674185 said:


> Well guys my bad luck bug bit me in the butt again today the plow started having a mind of its own would move side to side while pushing strait and at a little angle it would slam to either side when the snow built up on it. Took it in to the dealer and the manifold was shot so they replaced it and when we were looking at the plow we all noticed that a weld broke on the lift chain bracket so the welded that back in place and then the welded the other side for safety sake. I don't think I can take to much more before I sell every thing and stop plowing. :realmad:


steve u should of kept the meyer this is way of not going quietly


----------



## Easy

Any one have to plow this morning? I just got back in, did about 3/4 of my route. Depths ran from around an inch in Concord to 4-6 inches in Chardon, Hambden, LeRoy and Thompson. 
God old "lake effect" snow showers.............
Don


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

meeeeee i got about 2 inchs mabey 3 real lite didnt even need 4 wheel drive


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I didnt even get a dusting. I think I am going to pull the trailer out and get everything ready again for some more clean ups. I sure aint making any money relying on lake effect snow that doesnt come here anymore. Or anysnow for that matter:realmad: I knew this would happen as soon as I got my truck all preprepared for winter this time.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;674532 said:


> I didnt even get a dusting. I think I am going to pull the trailer out and get everything ready again for some more clean ups. I sure aint making any money relying on lake effect snow that doesnt come here anymore. Or anysnow for that matter:realmad: I knew this would happen as soon as I got my truck all preprepared for winter this time.


theres our tom that hates winter ussmileyflag


----------



## coldcoffee

Easy;674501 said:


> Any one have to plow this morning? I just got back in, did about 3/4 of my route. Depths ran from around an inch in Concord to 4-6 inches in Chardon, Hambden, LeRoy and Thompson.
> God old "lake effect" snow showers.............
> Don


 Mostly just salt...Cleveland South.

Easy...I have a question for you. Until about 2 years ago I was pretty busy in the Concord area w/ all the new construction...there was a rumor of a new hospital or large medical facility going in that neck of the woods that was to bring a lot of jobs back to that community.
Any word on the status of that project?

Thanks


----------



## suzuki0702

relax bud it'll come, farmers almanac says long snowy winter! you're at the mercy of the snow gods


----------



## f250man

I knew it was coming I new the Real Tom would come out soon enough. LOL Just sit back and relax with a few of these  it will come.


----------



## carl b

Easy;674501 said:


> Any one have to plow this morning? I just got back in, did about 3/4 of my route. Depths ran from around an inch in Concord to 4-6 inches in Chardon, Hambden, LeRoy and Thompson.
> God old "lake effect" snow showers.............
> Don


salt here



Sydenstricker Landscaping;674532 said:


> I didnt even get a dusting. I think I am going to pull the trailer out and get everything ready again for some more clean ups. I sure aint making any money relying on lake effect snow that doesnt come here anymore. Or anysnow for that matter:realmad: I knew this would happen as soon as I got my truck all preprepared for winter this time.


it just to cold to do any work out side to day.. Monday its going to be in the 50 's



f250man;674550 said:


> I knew it was coming I new the Real Tom would come out soon enough. LOL Just sit back and relax with a few of these  it will come.


my thoughts too .


----------



## f250man

Hey Carl hows the truck working? I hope it works better this time.


----------



## carl b

Its going great .I still have a few things to fix tho my heater is blowing cold. I just did the thermostat ? the speedometer isn't working ( its broke in the dash )& my t-bars need cranked .


----------



## Burkartsplow

there is are tom,last year this time I had only one snow event just like this year.it is still fall, but I am going to go out and do 5 more cleanups and then I will be done this next week as long there is no rain and it is not freezing outside. if that happens they can wait till spring...


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;673461 said:


> I've got leftover sod skids from this season that need to go back for refund so that should pay for my diesel.
> Wow, $12.99! BPS likes to rip people off! I used to go to the one on Industrial Parkway outside of Dublin, things would take months to get fixed and the service is horrid! I haven't tried the one on the east side but I can't imagine it's much better.
> John Deere/Lesco said they would meet me halfway on price which is about $10.00 per bag, and Kurtz Bro. has 40lb bags for $7.27. Tried Acorn Nursery and all they're selling is straight salt. Shemin Nursery is more outrageous than BPS.


 I know what you mean. Actually their service has gotten better. The one guy that was in charge is back out east I think or he is gone. The guy there now seems to get things in and out pretty quick for the most part. I did have one mower there for most of the season due to them not being able to get the idle right. Turned out it was the governor and they replaced some other stuff as well. But for the most part they are getting quicker.


----------



## mscincbus

*Subs Needed?*

Let me know if you need plow/ice mgt help, Marysville, Bellfountaine.

Thanks!


----------



## transman74

*thanks guys*

I want to thank you for all your posts about salt. I am not sure where John Deer is located. thanks Al


----------



## transman74

WALKERS;673843 said:


> *BOLT 1*
> I was wondering were he went LOL I would like to have two of those to go please. Plus a dump truck for X mas too.
> *Transman*
> Thats great what you did for the guys thanks. You ever try to run bulk through your spreader we do you might need a vibrator to keep it from packing thou. My 2 cents worth.
> *SLONE*
> Glad to see you came out ok I have passed kidney stones a FEW times it is not fun yours is alot worse thou. Take care of yourself.
> 
> How is everyone else on here. We mowed leaves down here today it was profitable, but it was damn cold thou.


Walkers I really dont have enough contracts to run bulk I am just starting to do plowing for other people and most of my customers even an insurance company doesnt want salt unless we get an ice storm. Thanks al


----------



## transman74

crb 2500;673900 said:


> you need to make 10 post so i can pm you the best place to buy salt . this year its harder to find a deal so i don't wont to give all the lookers my place .


Hey carl with this post you should be able to pm me thanks AL


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

mscincbus;674768 said:


> Let me know if you need plow/ice mgt help, Marysville, Bellfountaine.
> 
> Thanks!


I've got work if you want to help, but it's on the north side of Columbus.


----------



## carl b

transman74;674827 said:


> I want to thank you for all your posts about salt. I am not sure where John Deer is located. thanks Al


its lesco off s. main


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No, I just wish it would snow so I would quit getting bored and spending money on **** for the truck!!!!!! I got the new tuned computer in there now. Holy crap it is like night and day on how it runs!! Nice firm shifts, adjusted shift points, and alot more power. Kinda like I gave my truck a big dose of cocaine, lol And the MPG's so far are better than it was before. Then I got my trans fluid changed, wow was that stuff nasty looking!!! Never knew it was such a PITA to drop the pan on a 4L80E. I think I was there for 2 hrs. Then they had to raise the trans op some to drop the pan, which of course resulted in a busted tranny mount by the t-case. They are fixing it monday though, no charge. Hopefully no snow between now and then!!!


----------



## Easy

coldcoffee;674540 said:


> Mostly just salt...Cleveland South.
> 
> Easy...I have a question for you. Until about 2 years ago I was pretty busy in the Concord area w/ all the new construction...there was a rumor of a new hospital or large medical facility going in that neck of the woods that was to bring a lot of jobs back to that community.
> Any word on the status of that project?
> 
> Thanks


Lake East hospital is moving to the Rte.44 and Auburn Rd. area. It is in the process of being constructed now. I don't know if there are any construction jobs open, or if the hospital will be hiring when it opens as they are closing the facility in Painesville.
Don


----------



## coldcoffee

Easy;674953 said:


> Lake East hospital is moving to the Rte.44 and Auburn Rd. area. It is in the process of being constructed now. I don't know if there are any construction jobs open, or if the hospital will be hiring when it opens as they are closing the facility in Painesville.
> Don


 Thanks for the good info Don, I really appreciate it!

Michael


----------



## f250man

Good morning guys. Just a nother boring Sunday. We are going to cut down are Chrismas tree today. And then Im going to watch the Steelers Win again. Sorry Guys but I have to root for a winner.


----------



## carl b

Steve , did you find out about your truck ?


----------



## slone

Congats. Brock on getting your license. F250 sorry to hear about your plow. Better now though than in a 3 day blizzard. Its good to hear on here that people stand behind there work.. Thanks kevin for the offer. I hope to be able to get in the truck this week if we get any snow. Just don't know how i will feel. Gonna try to get outside today. I can't stand sitting still. Fell like a caged animal. Though it will give me a chance to get my posts up. Haha.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dave you had better start posting ALOT to catch up with a few people on here, lol Glad you are feeling better. Kinda wish it wasnt raining, or I was gonna do some outside work today. Oh well maybe tomorrow. Then I gotta get a new transmission mount put in the thing too.


----------



## born2farm

its the middle of december it should be snowing not raining:realmad:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Welcome to Ohio Brock, LOL:waving: I think the forecasters are full of shyt anymore. Said we were expected to see above average accumulations this winter......I guess they forgot to say rain accumulation, lol. And that it was going to be colder than usual. Is 45 degrees colder than normal????


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;676004 said:


> its the middle of december it should be snowing not raining:realmad:


No kidding...Hopefully tomorrow night or tuesday we will get some, i'll take the ice if i have to, will get some days off of school for that.

I hoped that since I cleaned my truck up good it would turn nasty, well it did but not the snow i was hoping for.


----------



## VBigFord20

This rain is annoying. What ticks me off more is that the forecast said high of 49 today and its hardly 34. I had wanted to work on something outside but its far to wet.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;676021 said:


> Welcome to Ohio Brock, LOL:waving: I think the forecasters are full of shyt anymore. Said we were expected to see above average accumulations this winter......I guess they forgot to say rain accumulation, lol. And that it was going to be colder than usual. Is 45 degrees colder than normal????


We got another 4 months to get thre ull see ur snow ladies



VBigFord20;676137 said:


> This rain is annoying. What ticks me off more is that the forecast said high of 49 today and its hardly 34. I had wanted to work on something outside but its far to wet.


so i am not the only one who went outside and went dammm its cold outside


----------



## slone

Got outside some today and that wind was something else. Sure didn't feel like upper 40s.


----------



## born2farm

well i might be in the hunt for a new truck so if anybody knows of one (prefferably 3/4T with plow) let me know.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;676659 said:


> well i might be in the hunt for a new truck so if anybody knows of one (prefferably 3/4T with plow) let me know.


Whys that?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;676659 said:


> well i might be in the hunt for a new truck so if anybody knows of one (prefferably 3/4T with plow) let me know.


either u got to much birthday money orrr i have seen a few 97f150s on craigslist riddled with issues head gaskets and other junk


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;676663 said:


> Whys that?


well heres the short version of the story. took it in during the summer cuz the check engine light was on. had a cracked plug. replaced all plugs and wires. two weeks later same thing. replaced the number 8 plug wich was cracked. month later the number 7 plug did the same thing. then tonight it did the same thing. gonna go have them check it tommorrow. if its a different plug then it was probably just a bad set of plugs. if it is the same one then they said its a "major fix" andy body got any idea on what to check.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i'll keep eye out for a plow truck. Not many around this area now.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;676718 said:


> i'll keep eye out for a plow truck. Not many around this area now.


ya i know same here. im on a tight budget. hope it just was a bad set of plugs.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Was looking through this weeks auto rv and it is thin, hardly anything good in it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

junker trucks rnt hard to come buy but a good one is. even more so on a budget.


----------



## born2farm

ya i want to make this truck last to atleast the spring. there always seems to be people selling off plow trucks cheap after they didnt make any money with them.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good morning everyone:waving: Pretty damn windy out there!!! Got some running around to do, and then get the new trans mount put in the truck. Should be a fun day!!


----------



## clark lawn

Brock there is alot for sale in our local paper dont know how far you want to go our how much you have to spend though


----------



## suzuki0702

i know a guy with a beautiful 88 chevy 3/4ton, with 55k origanal miles, new paint new tires and a new plow for 3800. truck is just beautiful, and also born2farm, make sure your using genuine motorcraft plugs, autolites are junk!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Winter Storm Watch out for here. Snow and ice tomorrow night. 

Got a call for a leaf cleanup today lol so just told them I'd do it first thing it the spring.


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;677831 said:


> Winter Storm Watch out for here. Snow and ice tomorrow night.
> 
> Got a call for a leaf cleanup today lol so just told them I'd do it first thing it the spring.


WOOO HOOO I need to work now . I cranked my t-bars today went to get an alignment . they said i need a new idler arm & pitman arm :realmad: my truck is a money pit :realmad: $240 in parts I'm going to fix it . they wont $450 labor


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya labor is expensive. Taking my truck in wednesday to get the steering fixed, there is a grinding and knocking in it. Had the same thing in my old car so it wont be a cheap fix.


----------



## carl b

are you still driving that half ton ? if so that could just be an idler arm


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;677852 said:


> are you still driving that half ton ? if so that could just be an idler arm


Ya, i'll just let dealer fix it, would need my dad to help if i were to do it myself and he is busy as hell.

Was thinking today that i should just keep this truck for a while and beef up the front end and stick a plow on it next year. Becasue i could use some other equipment before a bigger truck.


----------



## carl b

I had a 99 half 5.3 v-8 loved it . it was better geared than my 3/4 ton . but it couldn't stop my wagon & a truck load of grass safely so I had to get rid of it hers what my g/f replaced it with  I was not there when she did this . she has all ways drove my back up truck but , now we have a car .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Mine has the 5.3 in her. Works for what I do with it. But if i were to haul heavier loads or put a plow on her then i'd probably ad some 3/4 leaf springs and timbrens.


----------



## carl b

I have timbrens on the front . I've had them for 4 years now one broke last year my dealer Tarry's truck & trailer replaced them for free . if any one needs some thing like that they are great folks to work with


----------



## born2farm

suzuki0702;677427 said:


> i know a guy with a beautiful 88 chevy 3/4ton, with 55k origanal miles, new paint new tires and a new plow for 3800. truck is just beautiful, and also born2farm, make sure your using genuine motorcraft plugs, autolites are junk!!!


you dont happen do have a picture. i will be making the decision tomorrow after i go pick it up from the mechanic. pm me if you have any more info.


----------



## VBigFord20

I plow with a half ton. I used to plow with a S-10. My friend plowed with a 97 sierra 1500 for 10 years. He sold it to another friend who still plows with it.

Sure you can't plow a mall with one, but if you dont go crazy with it, it will do you fine.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Boy everyone else is getting all these fun advisorys and what not. I am getting up bright and early at 6:30am, hooking up my trailer and go play in some leaves!!! Crazy or not, no precip expected till later in the day, ground is decently firm so why not?? Plus it gives me a chance to see how well the truck does now with the tune and towing the trailer. Gonna feel nice to use the equipment prolly for the last time tomorrow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

VBigFord20;678044 said:


> I plow with a half ton. I used to plow with a S-10. My friend plowed with a 97 sierra 1500 for 10 years. He sold it to another friend who still plows with it.
> 
> Sure you can't plow a mall with one, but if you dont go crazy with it, it will do you fine.


That was my thought, if a s 10 can handle it then so can a half ton. Idk, i wouldn't do anything before next fall so I have a long time to think about it.


----------



## born2farm

Well no snow here this morning. Calling for some later in the day. Off to school.


----------



## f250man

Nothing here yet either Brock have a great day at school.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

No snow here yet, radar shows it almost here but i'm sure the first few hours wont get much besides fluries. NWS has been consistant with there forcast for today for the past few days so i still hope we get the inch and half plus tenth inch of ice like calling for.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nothing here yet other than some fine flurries. The NWS is saying we could see 1-3 tonite. If we get that much, it will be some heavy, heavy shyt!!!!!!!  But it is better than nothing at all.


----------



## carl b

Its fricken cold out there ! We have an ice warning here tonight so I'm resting up the rest of the day .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Started snowing some, I don't see where we willl get the inch they are calling for later on tonight but hey i'll take it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;678825 said:


> Its fricken cold out there ! We have an ice warning here tonight so I'm resting up the rest of the day .


ya i rest too well when i am not stressing. I stress about 24hrs a day 6 days aweek. the other day i take off


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont worry, it wont snow now. I put the plow back on the front of the truck. Jinxed it for everyone:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;678963 said:


> Dont worry, it wont snow now. I put the plow back on the front of the truck. Jinxed it for everyone:waving:


the getting out and plowing calms me down. cause i can scream and yell and rock out and have my nothing but me time. No parents no family no girls no nothing. I like to think of it as no nonsene plowing


----------



## suzuki0702

born2farm;677961 said:


> you dont happen do have a picture. i will be making the decision tomorrow after i go pick it up from the mechanic. pm me if you have any more info.


i dont but i can get them for you thursday, not sure if he has it still.


----------



## carl b

well resting is out of the ? for me . I had to move the truck a swivel broke now thats 2 of 4 this season .


----------



## born2farm

suzuki0702;679001 said:


> i dont but i can get them for you thursday, not sure if he has it still.


thank you. i got my truck fixed buy i might still be interested in a plow truck.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;678963 said:


> Dont worry, it wont snow now. I put the plow back on the front of the truck. Jinxed it for everyone:waving:


I put the plow back on also, so it is part my fault if we do not get enough snow.


----------



## born2farm

Well everyone must be out plowing. We got a dusting here and calling for 2-3 tonight yet. We will see.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Got a little less than inch, went and plowed my drive and my grandma's for the hell of it....wish i wouldn't of now though, got some freezing rain so everything is ice, black ice in town where it was plowed, looks like a snow day tomorrow if it doens't warm up by 8:30 which i'm sure it wont


----------



## carl b

Tonight: Freezing rain and sleet. Low around 26. East wind around 11 mph becoming south. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime sleet accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

well I hope I get 2"


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;679378 said:


> Got a little less than inch, went and plowed my drive and my grandma's for the hell of it....wish i wouldn't of now though, got some freezing rain so everything is ice, black ice in town where it was plowed, looks like a snow day tomorrow if it doens't warm up by 8:30 which i'm sure it wont


travis i normally try and sit on my hands with freezing rain if u pull the trigger and u dont salt u end up lots of nasty ice. easyer to leave it on a little slush then if need be you can get it up.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya atleast I didn't go plow the church. Went out again and noticed its getting even more icy so went and took my blade off and put it on my brother's 4 wheeler so i have 4 wheel drive and can actually get some traction.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well the snow is over now. Told you guys I jinxed it for you. A whopping half inch of snow.......woohoo, lol The talking weather heads said all of the precip has went north now


----------



## clark lawn

we have some ice here but no real snow maybe a dusting. im going to go out in an hour and dump some salt temp is warmer right now than it was all day long.


----------



## carl b

didn't get s*it here . salt :angry:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Got maybe a half inch before it decided to rain. Nothing but a salt event, it still pays though. Good ole Andre Bernier really pooped this one up!!!! 2-4" my left butt cheek!!!!:realmad:


----------



## carl b

ya , they should be fired if they can't perform


----------



## f250man

We got about 2" here but not enough to go out and do anything.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Didn't get anymore snow over night, but did get some more freezing rain, All ice out here now. Waiting till it gets light out to go out and do a little more plowing.


----------



## fordmstng66

anyone looking for a cheap salt spreader?

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pts/960800401.html


----------



## born2farm

Well got around a 1/4in of ice out there. Waiting on the decision on weather or not they are going to cancel school. Might salt some of my drives if they want it.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Got back in about 9 am. Shook a little salt. Not real bad, but had calls for salt.


----------



## Burkartsplow

half an inch of snow and then ice all on top of it. Headed out at 3am to salt all commercials and all of my condo complexes. Got back in about 7:30. All my lots were a sheet of ice. A few I put the blade down on some real slick spots to break it up a bit. I will take it payup. Got a call from genesis today about a rite aid. I have to call them back and see what is going on...


----------



## wkahler

Need a Tailgate Spreader...........Snow Dogg, Snow Ex, Boss.................doesn't really matter as long as it is good shape and has all the wiring and controller. I am in the Dayton area, 45322, willing to meet just trying to stay away from shipping since it is so expensive!! E-mail is best [email protected], pictures please!!!


----------



## Easy

Nothing this morning, and very little all day. For once I didn't get dumped on!!!!
Don


----------



## VBigFord20

I looked at the forecast and said to myself its not worth putting the blade on. I guess I made the right call.

Not that I was not busy last night. Had a no heat call from an apartment, had a makeline go out at one of the stores and another stores pre-rinse blew the hose and water was everyplace. I don't like working until 10pm but I do like the money.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;680262 said:


> I looked at the forecast and said to myself its not worth putting the blade on. I guess I made the right call.
> 
> Not that I was not busy last night. Had a no heat call from an apartment, had a makeline go out at one of the stores and another stores pre-rinse blew the hose and water was everyplace. I don't like working until 10pm but I do like the money.


nico what is ur job title?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Picked up rite aid today. Really quick job, But I am getting top dollar for this thingpayup. I lost a residential since they inherited his fathers snow blower yesterday, but picked up a rite aid today. I think it was a pretty good trade off. But i am sure i will have the residential back soon enough. The guy is a dentist and has one new born and another on the way and I dont think he wants to get home from work and go and snow blow the driveway. It is pretty big and right on the lake. the wind blowing at him with snow back in his face. I dont think he will stand for it to long. I will get his call soon and I will have to raise the ratepayup. That is business...


----------



## Easy

The wind is brutal on the lake shore. I used to live in Mentor on the Lake on the lake, and would never do it again. If there are 20 mph. winds in say Willoughby, at the lake shore there are 30-40 mph. winds.


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;680284 said:


> nico what is ur job title?


Maintenance, I specialize in Food Service but can do almost anything. Plus I plow in the winters and do cement and hardscapes in the summer. Plus I work part time for a tire company for the medical insurance.

Basically I just tell people I am in the Construction Services industry since I do both.


----------



## Young Pup

Salt run only down here. Then this afternoon went out and did a couple of leaf cleanups. had to stop because it did not get as warm as they said it would. They crap was still frozen to the ground at 3pm. Got 2 done though so that is 2 less that I have to do. Hoping to get out some on Thursday too. 


JP


----------



## born2farm

Well not much going on here today. Called the clap so he could talk me out of a plow for my truck lol. Im still looking for either a light duty plow or a old truck to plow with.


----------



## slone

brock you should check ebay. there are a few trucks from around this area for under $6000. one is a dually. might be good around the farm in the summer. that truck is in cleveland, oh. thought it might be worth a look. david


----------



## carl b

I've been eyeing this one 
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/ctd/960653399.html

he may take 5 g's offer him $4500 it may be more than you wont now but bigger is better LOL


----------



## slone

thats not a bad looking dump truck.


----------



## born2farm

that is actually the size i am looking for. i might get a hold of him.

heres two i found.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...944QQitemZ200288634944QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1988...39QQitemZ180314165739QQptZCommercialQ5fTrucks

Im just trying to make the decision if I want to spend my money on a plow/truck or if I want to put it into landscaping and build that up then buy something before next winter.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I can see that your willing to travel for a truck. That first one you listed brock looks really good on outside but inside could be nicer.


----------



## slone

sorry i couldn't get back to sooner. i got kicked off because the server was too busy. bad enough when you try to log on and get that message. but it just blows when you are already logged on and get kicked off. anyway i use one truck for both landscaping and plowing. i have a 1 ton dump for hauling mulch topsoil etc. i wanted to set it up for a backup truck this year. just hasn't worked out yet. just don't buy a beater truck. your a young man in this business. so think down the road. you don't want to tie up money for a truck every couple of years.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

slone;680671 said:


> . you don't want to tie money for a truck every couple of years.


Thats what i'm debating right now. With interest rates dropping i'm thinking about investing in a truck now that will last me 7-10 years.


----------



## slone

truck prices are droping. the rates are the best they have been in years. the truck is to me the most important purchase for your business. then equipment and things. there is nothing wrong with a used truck. have good mechanic you trust look it over. you don't want to buy and put more into than you paid for it. some trucks can be a money pit.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

slone;680698 said:


> truck prices are droping. the rates are the best they have been in years. the truck is to me the most important purchase for your business. then equipment and things. there is nothing wrong with a used truck. have good mechanic you trust look it over. you don't want to buy and put more into than you paid for it. some trucks can be a money pit.


Ya i know, my parents say i should by a junker truck to plow with but i'm not mechanical enough to fix it all the time. My teaches diesel stuff so if i get a truck, it will be a diesel, so thats a plus. I'm looking now and found some gooooood deals on used ones.


----------



## slone

i have been down that road with junker. i would go plowing, earn some money. something would brake and i would have to take the money i just made and put it into the truck so i could be ready for the next snow. it was a cycle thats hard to brake. at least with a daily drive you are more aware of what is happening with the truck. the truck i had i only used for plowing at the time and sat rest of the year. it didn't work for landscaping. (k-5 chevy blazer)


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

If i had a shop id be dragging home every pile i could find. I can fix pretty much anything and if i cant my dad can. I get upset quick then i start going for the torch. or a bigger hammer.


----------



## slone

i never had the time or place to work on things. working on them in the dead of night in the winter is no picknick


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;680734 said:


> i never had the time or place to work on things. working on them in the dead of night in the winter is no picknick


i still dont enjoy it at all thats why i dont do it.


----------



## kc2006

I keep debating selling my white ford off. I realized I don't really need a back up truck, and the thing is costing me an extra 500-600 in insurance over the winter by just sitting, plus plates and up keep on two 3/4 diesels isn't cheap. Someone come buy it! I'll sell it for 5500 with the plow. Only thing holding me back is I don't want to use my new truck for work, but financially it would be smart to do away with one.


----------



## Mike S

It been a while since ive been in the ohio thread! I hope every one is doing well!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Mike S;680987 said:


> It been a while since ive been in the ohio thread! I hope every one is doing well!


I'll be doing better if we get the snow they say we're gonna get this weekend! Other than that, just hanging in there.


----------



## KLM Service

Brock, if you're looking for a blade, tallk with Richard Garner (410-210-4202). He has a western that he had on his c1500. I just seen some Uni mounts on here or ebay not to long ago for F150's.


----------



## born2farm

KLM...how you know richard? i know him pretty well. i forgot he had that plow..might go talk to him.



and on the beater truck topic that is why i dont want to put a plow on my truck. why spend 1500 on a plow to put on my truck and risk beatin the crap out of that and then have to buy another truck next year to mow out of. if everything goes right with landscaping i should be able to afford a new truck next fall. it will either be a 3/4-1ton diesel and hopefully i can find a nice 1ton dump.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Boy it must be nice everyone getting ready to go buy nice new trucks. I sure as shyt cannot afford a new truck, so please tell me what I am doing wrong. I will stick with my 200 dollar a month payments on the 2500, since it will be paid for very, very soon. Then if the economy takes a complete dump, I will still have all my stuff since the bank dont own any of it!!!! HA, sorry, but I had to be a jerk.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;681193 said:


> Boy it must be nice everyone getting ready to go buy nice new trucks. I sure as shyt cannot afford a new truck, so please tell me what I am doing wrong. I will stick with my 200 dollar a month payments on the 2500, since it will be paid for very, very soon. Then if the economy takes a complete dump, I will still have all my stuff since the bank dont own any of it!!!! HA, sorry, but I had to be a jerk.


I don't o sh*t on any of my stuff . I still can't see me buying anything .:crying: like you said its mine so the bank can't take my stuff xysport


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;681193 said:


> Boy it must be nice everyone getting ready to go buy nice new trucks. I sure as shyt cannot afford a new truck, so please tell me what I am doing wrong. I will stick with my 200 dollar a month payments on the 2500, since it will be paid for very, very soon. Then if the economy takes a complete dump, I will still have all my stuff since the bank dont own any of it!!!! HA, sorry, but I had to be a jerk.


I would be happy with your 200 payment. The trucks are going down in price, but the banks are making it harder to buy them now. Wish i would have just put a motor in my Ford, and fixed the body up a little, and kept my Mustang i sold for the Silverado.

I just recieved my x-mas present to myself last night. I ordered vertex hide-a way led's for the reverse lights, and and some lin3 for the front. Hope the old lady will let me install them this weekend if it is not snowing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;681201 said:


> I don't o sh*t on any of my stuff . I still can see me buying anything .:crying: like you said its mine so the bank can't take my stuff xysport


I like not owing anything. Keeps the costs down and the repo guy can never take it!!!



fordmstng66;681215 said:


> I would be happy with your 200 payment. The trucks are going down in price, but the banks are making it harder to buy them now. Wish i would have just put a motor in my Ford, and fixed the body up a little, and kept my Mustang i sold for the Silverado.
> 
> I just recieved my x-mas present to myself last night. I ordered vertex hide-a way led's for the reverse lights, and and some lin3 for the front. Hope the old lady will let me install them this weekend if it is not snowing.


You got led hideaways?? That is bad ass!!!! How much did those set you back??

Well I can pretty much guarantee one thing. If this winter turns into a flop like it has so far, this will be my last season of plowing. I like to plow snow, not slush, and ice. The winters sure have changed around here in the past few years.....for the worst. Used to be you could almost count on getting good snow out of storms like the ones we have been getting. Now, we get nothing, rain or some slop. And these lake effects have been crap as of late too. I have had enough of getting up at 2 am just to see nothing, or have to go salt a few places. I hate salting to be honest with you. But I do it because it is money. I would like to just be able to see big snow warnings etc on the news and just laugh and go to bed. Let someone else deal with it. That or I may move out of this state to somewhere else that actually gets snow.


----------



## kc2006

Sydenstricker Landscaping;681193 said:


> Boy it must be nice everyone getting ready to go buy nice new trucks. I sure as shyt cannot afford a new truck, so please tell me what I am doing wrong. I will stick with my 200 dollar a month payments on the 2500, since it will be paid for very, very soon. Then if the economy takes a complete dump, I will still have all my stuff since the bank dont own any of it!!!! HA, sorry, but I had to be a jerk.


gotta keep that taxable income down somehow! I went hog wild this year on equipment because i made too much. Next year I think uncle sams gunna have they're way with me, budget is set nice and tight and don't have plans of buying any equipment, so they'll be getting rich off my taxes.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;681226 said:


> I like not owing anything. Keeps the costs down and the repo guy can never take it!!!
> 
> You got led hideaways?? That is bad ass!!!! How much did those set you back??
> 
> Well I can pretty much guarantee one thing. If this winter turns into a flop like it has so far, this will be my last season of plowing. I like to plow snow, not slush, and ice. The winters sure have changed around here in the past few years.....for the worst. Used to be you could almost count on getting good snow out of storms like the ones we have been getting. Now, we get nothing, rain or some slop. And these lake effects have been crap as of late too. I have had enough of getting up at 2 am just to see nothing, or have to go salt a few places. I hate salting to be honest with you. But I do it because it is money. I would like to just be able to see big snow warnings etc on the news and just laugh and go to bed. Let someone else deal with it. That or I may move out of this state to somewhere else that actually gets snow.


I ordered the hideaways (amber) from Stobes-n-more, they were $ 76 each. I have my strobes still, but there is not enough room in my reverse light to put them without melting the lens, and i am not drilling through my double wall headlight either, so that is why i ordered the lin3 for the front grill. i think the lin3 were about $55 each.

i hear ya with plowing the wet snow, and slush. The weather the last few years has not been as good. I can remember when i had my blazer, and even my 2000 2500 how it would snow like crazy. I am trying to find a job In the Carolinas, i am tired of the City of willowick, the police, mayor, and the building department are all worthless to me.


----------



## carl b

fordmstng66;681247 said:


> i hear ya with plowing the wet snow, and slush. The weather the last few years has not been as good. I can remember when i had my blazer, and even my 2000 2500 how it would snow like crazy. I am trying to find a job In the Carolinas, i am tired of the City of willowick, the police, mayor, and the building department are all worthless to me.


my brother just moved to south Carolina . they never will came back . the saying down there is Ohio it a nice place to come from . but not a nice place to live . I'm starting to see how nice it would be to salt once a year .


----------



## carl b

kc2006;681241 said:


> gotta keep that taxable income down somehow! I went hog wild this year on equipment because i made too much. Next year I think uncle sams gunna have they're way with me, budget is set nice and tight and don't have plans of buying any equipment, so they'll be getting rich off my taxes.


It must be nice to have those " rich people " problems LOL

I've been their just write it all off over 3-5 years .


----------



## fordmstng66

crb 2500;681254 said:


> my brother just moved to south Carolina . they never will came back . the saying down there is Ohio it a nice place to come from . but not a nice place to live . I'm starting to see how nice it would be to salt once a year .


I worked in North Carolina for about 6 months or so for a company i worked for. When i was done with my work out there it was hard to come home to Ohio. Now i may not have a choice but to relocate due to lack of Engineering jobs in Ohio.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;681193 said:


> Boy it must be nice everyone getting ready to go buy nice new trucks. I sure as shyt cannot afford a new truck, so please tell me what I am doing wrong. I will stick with my 200 dollar a month payments on the 2500, since it will be paid for very, very soon. Then if the economy takes a complete dump, I will still have all my stuff since the bank dont own any of it!!!! HA, sorry, but I had to be a jerk.


I dont owe anything its all mineeeeeeeeee then again i workd away all of my kid years. And i am already partially burnt out and falling apart. Newer trucks just so much more of a pain to work on. Theres crap all over the place and everything has a pulse. yuck


----------



## KLM Service

born2farm;681075 said:


> KLM...how you know richard? i know him pretty well. i forgot he had that plow..might go talk to him.
> 
> and on the beater truck topic that is why i dont want to put a plow on my truck. why spend 1500 on a plow to put on my truck and risk beatin the crap out of that and then have to buy another truck next year to mow out of. if everything goes right with landscaping i should be able to afford a new truck next fall. it will either be a 3/4-1ton diesel and hopefully i can find a nice 1ton dump.


Brock I worked at the Coop with Richard for 19 years, Taught him everything he knows ( he's a very slow learner) I tried!!! Any way had a beer or two with uncle Billy and knew your grandfather very well. I also am a Morrow Co. farm boy growing up north of Edison. Oh well good luck on the truck hunting!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;681193 said:


> Boy it must be nice everyone getting ready to go buy nice new trucks. I sure as shyt cannot afford a new truck, so please tell me what I am doing wrong. I will stick with my 200 dollar a month payments on the 2500, since it will be paid for very, very soon. Then if the economy takes a complete dump, I will still have all my stuff since the bank dont own any of it!!!! HA, sorry, but I had to be a jerk.


Well I guess your just not young and dumb enough Haha. I won't be able to afford it all, but if interest rates keep down, I'd be stupid not to buy one that will last me. And taking advantage of paying for it before a woman can take all the money from me!


----------



## kc2006

Elwer Lawn Care;681377 said:


> And taking advantage of paying for it before a woman can take all the money from me!


Woot! Keep your pimp hand strong for as long as you can, because sadly one day, you too will have a woman draining your bank account :crying:

my girls pretty good, she works, makes good money, but i still hear it. We're at that point now where its just a matter of time before i ask her that question. And if i say i want something for myself, i just get the "why are you going to waste your money on that when you have more important things you can be saving for". I heard it about buying a wii, buying stuff for my quad. The only thing i'm still free on is my car, for some reason shes fine with me dumping money in that.


----------



## carl b

you don't have bills too. it cost around $1500 - $2000 per month just to keep the house bills up to date . here than theirs allways somthing . so buy your truck now .. buy the truck you wont . if you wont a 4-wheeler ,bike , or what ever get it now .. I bought all that stuff when i lived at home . now i thank god i did


----------



## kc2006

crb 2500;681257 said:


> It must be nice to have those " rich people " problems LOL
> 
> I've been their just write it all off over 3-5 years .


lol not rich people problems. "dont wanna pay tax" problems. My accountant writes it all off over 5 years i think, which i forget about and end up buying alittle more than needed.

I was going to write my 4 wheeler off this year because i thought about using it for pulling a sprayer or throwing a plow on it. But I don't think I'll need to.  taxes


----------



## kc2006

crb 2500;681669 said:


> you don't have bills too. it cost around $1500 - $2000 per month just to keep the house bills up to date . here than theirs allways somthing . so buy your truck now .. buy the truck you wont . if you wont a 4-wheeler ,bike , or what ever get it now .. I bought all that stuff when i lived at home . now i thank god i did


I did the same thing payup I bought a 4 wheeler, started building my street car, bought a boat, an s10 that i'll end up making an off road truck, all when i lived at home hehe. Now i got a little stash for a house, I keep watching for a house that will fit my needs and hoping the interest rates keep dropping.


----------



## carl b

kc2006;681665 said:


> :
> 
> ". I heard it about buying a wii, .


I have call of Duty3 on the wii Mario cart , rock band & others . don't Listen the wii is great


----------



## born2farm

KLM Service;681342 said:


> Brock I worked at the Coop with Richard for 19 years, Taught him everything he knows ( he's a very slow learner) I tried!!! Any way had a beer or two with uncle Billy and knew your grandfather very well. I also am a Morrow Co. farm boy growing up north of Edison. Oh well good luck on the truck hunting!!


whats your name? nice having another local on here. I think richard pretty much runs the place up there now. Thats where i buy all of my salt.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

How much money do you guys dump in to your companys every year? or how much do you spend?


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;681683 said:


> How much money do you guys dump in to your companys every year? or how much do you spend?


5 k 10 k but next year i have to put 25 k in :crying::realmad:


----------



## Pirsch

Hey guys be safe tonight, going to be another ice deal down here and I've seen the reports for up there and your supposed to get hit hard again. Oh and if you get a chance...fire some of that $ down this way... Really need it!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;681686 said:


> 5 k 10 k but next year i have to put 25 k in :crying::realmad:


time for a new truck huh carl? i am adding my stuff up now and its like i must of robbed a bank somewhere i dont know where i got all that money to spend. and i still have more in the accounts then last year


----------



## carl b

ya newer truck & 1 newer rider mower


----------



## born2farm

well my input doesnt mean much here but i am still young and put 99% of what i make back into the business. i have about $2000 worth of equipment to buy not counting a plow truck.


----------



## carl b

born2farm;681716 said:


> well my input doesnt mean much here but i am still young and put 99% of what i make back into the business. i have about $2000 worth of equipment to buy not counting a plow truck.


you are just as much a part here as i am maybe more . your info is always welcome


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;681722 said:


> you are just as much a part here as i am maybe more . your info is always welcome


just saying that cuz you guys have to worry about truck payments and everything like house payments. im just trying to get as much bout before i have to move out.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;681669 said:


> you don't have bills too. it cost around $1500 - $2000 per month just to keep the house bills up to date . here than theirs allways somthing . so buy your truck now .. buy the truck you wont . if you wont a 4-wheeler ,bike , or what ever get it now .. I bought all that stuff when i lived at home . now i thank god i did


Ya..a three year loan would get me till i'm 21 unless i pay off sooner. But still I hope things work out good for next year, for everyone.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, this is the appropriate spot for this post. I made it one step closer to getting up near Clapper with this one. Although be it over 1500 posts away from him.lol

I too have been looking at trucks. A lot of good deals out there too.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Good job JP, catching up with him since he hasn't been on here much.


----------



## VBigFord20

kc2006;681241 said:


> gotta keep that taxable income down somehow! I went hog wild this year on equipment because i made too much. Next year I think uncle sams gunna have they're way with me, budget is set nice and tight and don't have plans of buying any equipment, so they'll be getting rich off my taxes.


I hear you. My accountant told me to buy another truck this year for that reason. I told him tax write off or not I am not in a position to spend 30K on a truck right now. Next year, maybe. Government is going to love my ass this year. Hate to think about how big that check might be...



KGRlandscapeing;681683 said:


> How much money do you guys dump in to your companys every year? or how much do you spend?


This year, about 10k. Last year, about 5k. I have almost everything I need for what I do at this point. I do want/need a second truck but I am undecided on what. I can really use a van, but I think I can get away with a utility truck. I am leaning that way because then I can pick up a second plow and run 2 trucks which helps out in the winter a lot. Guess I got about a year to decide.


----------



## Young Pup

Travis no way in heck will I catch up to him. Even with him being mia/dark sider I just don't see it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I am going to roll out now to do some pre-treating on a few places. I dont know what is going to happen overnight, but I for sure dont wanna be caught with my pants down with a bunch of ice. Good luck and be safe out there guys:waving:


----------



## clark lawn

i headed out now ice looks to be about 2-2.5 hours away .


----------



## camconcrete

just stuck my head out the door and its starting to rain and freeze.....oh well I don't have a spreader so I am going to bed


----------



## clark lawn

just got back in, it starting to rain and freeze up but the temp has gone up 2 degrees since i went out


----------



## f250man

Well guys no ice here yet but it is snowing pretty good now and they say 3-5" before it stops. Will see how it goes.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

sometime between 420 when i fell back alseep and 6 when i got up for good i got about an inch of snow now i am not sure what its really doing


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Our school cancelled, for a good reason. Ice everywhere. Looks to be like some rain now. Power was dimming a while ago, hope it doesn't get that bad.


----------



## born2farm

Cancelled school. Same conditions as Travis. Gonna go salt some stuff later....maybe.


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;682578 said:


> sometime between 420 when i fell back alseep and 6 when i got up for good i got about an inch of snow now i am not sure what its really doing


thats funny you stopped at 4:20 lol



Elwer Lawn Care;682588 said:


> Our school cancelled, for a good reason. Ice everywhere. Looks to be like some rain now. Power was dimming a while ago, hope it doesn't get that bad.


they were closed here too at 5:50 we get the call .


----------



## carl b

born2farm;682589 said:


> Cancelled school. Same conditions as Travis. Gonna go salt some stuff later....maybe.


I just got back . the salt wasn't working . so i called a few others they are all having the same thing . its raining but my salt will not work  ( it slush not ice ) I hope it works in an hour or so


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;682592 said:


> I just got back . the salt wasn't working . so i called a few others they are all having the same thing . its raining but my salt will not work  ( it slush not ice ) I hope it works in an hour or so


thanks for the heads up. i got two sidewalks and one drive that could use it. gonna see what it does in another hour. maybe it will warm up and i can shove the slush off before it freezes tonight.


----------



## f250man

Well im headed out to plow we got about 3" in the last hour and half here and still coming down at a good pace. Everyone be safe out there.


----------



## StoneDevil

RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

You can see some of the ice on the trees. They usually don't sag that much.

Put some salt down heavy on our walks to go to the building and it still doesn't seem to want to work well.


----------



## born2farm

I just put quite a bit of salt down at the house. Its getting slushy. Might shove it off soon.


----------



## sefh

Anybody in the Toledo area or S/E MI needed a hand I will be available tonight. Call me 734-368-2368.


----------



## Easy

Started snowing around 6 a.m. this morning and we got about 3" between 6 a.m. and 8 a.m. Around 8 it started to mix with rain, now it is just raining. Looks like it will glaze over if I plow, and I don't salt, so for now I am going to sit here and watch it rain.
Don


----------



## kc2006

went out at 5, it wasn't as bad as they were calling for. It was pretty much slush only, and 31 degrees and rising. 

When the f are we gunna get some snow?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Plowed off the ice from a few drives, debating about doing more or wait till afternoon and hopefully will be melted by then. Need to go find a place to get bagged salt cheap today as they are calling for more snow and sleet for sat night/sunday along with christmas eve.


----------



## kc2006

I bought salt from lesco a couple weeks ago. Not liking this stuff. it's like powder. Turn the spreader on and i get a cloud of salt behind me and it will not feed down the hopper good at all. I need to use the junk up and go back to morton brand, nice good size rocks with them


----------



## Young Pup

Kurt I have 4 skids of that from Lesco. I don't like what I am reading.


----------



## born2farm

I need to head up to the CoOp to get some salt sometime. Used up what I had on my drive. I would wait Travis. I threw some salt on mine and it plowed right up. Almost a waist of salt.


----------



## kc2006

maybe its just the junk i got? Who knows. 

One place i was at this morning, 200lbs in the spreader, i had to get out 6 times and keep pushing it to the center. It keep taking a perfect circle out of the salt and the crap wouldn't fall in anymore. Anytime i've used the morton stuff, its nice sized rock that flows good. Stuffs cheaper too but i wanted to give 50's a try instead of 80's


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;682818 said:


> maybe its just the junk i got? Who knows.
> 
> One place i was at this morning, 200lbs in the spreader, i had to get out 6 times and keep pushing it to the center. It keep taking a perfect circle out of the salt and the crap wouldn't fall in anymore. Anytime i've used the morton stuff, its nice sized rock that flows good. Stuffs cheaper too but i wanted to give 50's a try instead of 80's


I hope it is just a bad batch is all. Last year I liked it a lot. It is easy to stack as well. I have used mortons as well and like that too, like you said good size rock.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya i am not going to salt places today, its coming off clean now. Might go plow the church or just let it melt off, going to donate my time for it anyways so its not so much for them.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its like pushing a giant puddle across the place kinda of funny. Ya carl i lit one up and went to bed


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Went all around trying to find salt cheap. Ended up getting 5 bags of ice melt from menards. $9 for a 50 lb bag....hows the price? Rock salt is cheaper but not really safe for concrete right?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Started to snow at 5, Snowed about an inch to two. then at 6:30 it turned to freezing rain. go home at 12. Got to plow and salt all my commmercials. Pretty good day...payup


----------



## Bossman 92

Boy I sure hope it starts snowing, we are sitting on just shy of 100 tons of bulk salt! :waving: Hey JP, what does it look like for the next week or so?


Bossman


----------



## Metz

so i think i'm the only mook who doesn't salt. is this true? I have 5 commercial lots, none of which are interested in salting. 2 of those are public libraries which i'd think would want to keep the old ladies from slipping, but no. and of all my driveways, nobody has ever asked me about salt. so i figured i didn't need to invest in one yet. 
however, my question, is how do you price salting? is it comparable to the plowing price?

it was nice to look out the window, see no plowable snow, and go back to sleep of course as the bills start to pile up this winter i'll be wishing i got my lazy ass outta bed!


----------



## camconcrete

no you are not alone, cause I don't either. i almost bought one last year, but i backed at the last minute. Now that there hasn't been any plowable snow yet this year, I am really looking for one now just to stimulate a little more income


----------



## VBigFord20

What a mess today. Sure was fun driving in it trying to avoid all the morons who were spinning out every mile or so.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;683112 said:


> Went all around trying to find salt cheap. Ended up getting 5 bags of ice melt from menards. $9 for a 50 lb bag....hows the price? Rock salt is cheaper but not really safe for concrete right?


Travis i forgot to tell you about if ur looking to get a new truck on credit that u have to put full coverage insurance on it. so if ur truck payments like 300 then another 200 for insurance it gets costly. i know ford requires that i am not sure about others.



Metz;683158 said:


> so i think i'm the only mook who doesn't salt. is this true? I have 5 commercial lots, none of which are interested in salting. 2 of those are public libraries which i'd think would want to keep the old ladies from slipping, but no. and of all my driveways, nobody has ever asked me about salt. so i figured i didn't need to invest in one yet.
> however, my question, is how do you price salting? is it comparable to the plowing price?
> 
> it was nice to look out the window, see no plowable snow, and go back to sleep of course as the bills start to pile up this winter i'll be wishing i got my lazy ass outta bed!


i dont salt i dont have the clients for it. maybe next year maybe the year after



VBigFord20;683208 said:


> What a mess today. Sure was fun driving in it trying to avoid all the morons who were spinning out every mile or so.


my mom travels from solon to west150th every day she said it was fun


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

So when you guys predict we will get some actual snow??? Got 3 inches today before it turned to rain. Plowed most of my route and then gave up when it all finally just turned to slush. I can already tell just by these few storms that this season is going to blow a$$!!!! I had 5 seasonals call and say that their apron had an inch of snow in it. Okay um look at your contract again, see where it says 2 INCHES!!!! But I dont want my car to slide in that slush. I will have to charge extra for a special show up just for an apron. Ohh well nevermind then. Another guy called 15-20 TIMES for an inch and a half of slush in his drive. My wife was ready to reach thru the phone and strangle him. Mind you he called every 5 minutes. I havent put his check in yet, so I think I am going to return it and tell him to go find another plow guy. I hate old people:realmad: And I also hate people who cannot drive (90% of people)


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Kevin, I'm not buying new, I CANT AFFORD THAT MUCH! ha I want one that just out of warranty so I can do some things to it. And it would have full coverage on it anyways, I have it on my current truck now.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;683276 said:


> Kevin, I'm not buying new, I CANT AFFORD THAT MUCH! ha I want one that just out of warranty so I can do some things to it. And it would have full coverage on it anyways, I have it on my current truck now.


I figured all of my trucks get it because i cant pay out of pocket if i wreck one i am not rich. And all of my company trucks will get it to. because i dont trust people to pick up dog poop let alone drive my truck


----------



## carl b

Has anyone spoke to Ron today ? I called him 2 time no answer ?


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;683259 said:


> So when you guys predict we will get some actual snow??? Got 3 inches today before it turned to rain. Plowed most of my route and then gave up when it all finally just turned to slush. I can already tell just by these few storms that this season is going to blow a$$!!!! I had 5 seasonals call and say that their apron had an inch of snow in it. Okay um look at your contract again, see where it says 2 INCHES!!!! But I dont want my car to slide in that slush. I will have to charge extra for a special show up just for an apron. Ohh well nevermind then. Another guy called 15-20 TIMES for an inch and a half of slush in his drive. My wife was ready to reach thru the phone and strangle him. Mind you he called every 5 minutes. I havent put his check in yet, so I think I am going to return it and tell him to go find another plow guy. I hate old people:realmad: And I also hate people who cannot drive (90% of people)


never going to snow here


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Travis i was just saying because some people forget these things when they buy and end up with to much out and not enough in.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;683290 said:


> Travis i was just saying because some people forget these things when they buy and end up with to much out and not enough in.


Thats the thing, i don't know if i will be able to get a plow i want after buying a truck.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I talked to Ron for a few minutes earlier. He sounded pretty sick, and he said it hurt to talk. My guess is he has the flu or something. But he is still alive!!!!


----------



## LHK2

Wow, sounds like high school all over again.


----------



## camconcrete

its just not the same without Clap posting 50 times a day


----------



## born2farm

ron txted me today. sent me a pic of a van he bought. i told him to throw a snoway on it and slide a v in the back and he never txted me back lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;683368 said:


> ron txted me today. sent me a pic of a van he bought. i told him to throw a snoway on it and slide a v in the back and he never txted me back lol


he bought a van?



LHK2;683317 said:


> Wow, sounds like high school all over again.


hey rob what do u know about highschool its been yearssssss


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;683408 said:


> he bought a van?
> 
> ya some white van. said he got it for a grand and was gonna haul tools and flowers in it.


----------



## f250man

I talked to Ron just a few minutes ago and he is using the van for a gutter truck.


----------



## born2farm

f250man;683418 said:


> I talked to Ron just a few minutes ago and he is using the van for a gutter truck.


makes since. he will find a million different uses for it.


----------



## INTEXT

Carena motors in Twinsburg (on Rt.82) has a couple of decent condition (albeit high mileage) plow trucks. They are a real good operation to buy from - virtually no overhead like the big box stores and so they sell higher end and better condition vehicles for less $$$. I do work for approx 40+ car dealerships, and I can tell you there is not much out there worth looking at in the used catagory - but Carena seems to find them. 


Let it snow already - I am tired of waking up at 2am just to look out the window and go back to sleep - got bills to pay and need the green!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;683421 said:


> makes since. he will find a million different uses for it.


Its sense and ya i wish i had his money



INTEXT;683434 said:


> Carena motors in Twinsburg (on Rt.82) has a couple of decent condition (albeit high mileage) plow trucks. They are a real good operation to buy from - virtually no overhead like the big box stores and so they sell higher end and better condition vehicles for less $$$. I do work for approx 40+ car dealerships, and I can tell you there is not much out there worth looking at in the used catagory - but Carena seems to find them.
> 
> Let it snow already - I am tired of waking up at 2am just to look out the window and go back to sleep - got bills to pay and need the green!


Were the heck is that place? on 82 i cant place it i know that strech from macedonia to mantua pretty well


----------



## f250man

Ron's dad bought the van not Ron.


----------



## INTEXT

KGRlandscapeing;683463 said:


> Its sense and ya i wish i had his money
> 
> Were the heck is that place? on 82 i cant place it i know that strech from macedonia to mantua pretty well


Across from the old (very old) Fireside Inn restaraunt - just down the street from that indoor sports facility (where the Cleveland Crunch used to train years ago)


----------



## Bossman 92

That sounds right.. I know Ron's dad does some gutter work.

Bossman


----------



## born2farm

ok that makes SENSE that his dad bought it.


----------



## f250man

I asked him if it was his new salt truck and he was laughing and said it was the gutter van. He loves doing gutters


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I can for sure say that I will not be plowing western Lake county next season. Too many crabby old farts. I have gotten 8 calls since 4am this morning because they have some ice in their drive. I wanted to start cussing them all out for waking me up, but I wont. I think 306 will be my cut off for doing snow next year.


----------



## f250man

I hear you Tom I just got a call from on of my commercial lots and she asked me to plow ice so I went and did it and she saw it wasnt working and I told her I could go get some salt but it would be about 500# or more and I couldnt guarantee it would help. Told her it should have been plowed yesterday but she dose not want it plowed when there is less then 4" on the lot and now she knows why I do it at 2 or 3" when it going to rain or warm up and then freeze again.


----------



## Steep&DEEP

Hello my name is Ryan been on site for awhile but new to posting. Went out and plowed ice snow and slush yesterday.payup was a pain getting from site to site due to trees down and lines down it is a mess up here and tomorows forcasted winds will finish the whole thing off i belive. I'm getting more and more impressed with the new snoway 28V just having issues with the center tower.


----------



## Bossman 92

Welcome Steep


Bossman


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is why I cannot wait till we just start getting all snow instead of this rain snow mix garbage. Hopefully tomorrow brings us some actual snow instead of this rubbish we just had. But I highly doubt it though


----------



## Bossman 92

When do you guys really think it will snow again?? I am starting to worry, we have already done more sales than last year this time, but we have also added more than 20 new accounts.


A WORRIED BOSSMAN


----------



## camconcrete

just talked to some relatives in Ann Arbor said they are snowed in for the most part, the only way in or out is in my uncles 3/4 ton 4x4 or my cousins jeep. Said they had a foot last night, and they are supposed to come down here tomorrow for xmas. I wish we just had half of that


----------



## Steep&DEEP

I kinda follow weather as a hobby as far as reading maps ets and some of the long term forcasters i follow and what the models are showing is the possibility for a pretty good snow pushing atleast thru the nothern part of the state again in the tuesday wednesday time frime. The worst part is that some of the models are shoving warm air aloft in quicker which means more freezing rain. This is still a ways out for the models to grasp but could go either way. We can't handle ANYMORE ice here or we are screwed. i'd like to get just a decent snow to be able to push snow with my plow. As for tonights storm they are calling for 2 inches here at the most but with winds tomorow in the forcast we will be pushing dang drifts back lol for places without power and dodging the rest of the trees that will come down LOL:crying:


----------



## camconcrete

and i am sure there is no chance that any of us south of 70 will get anything, right??


----------



## Steep&DEEP

not the way it is looking now it doesn't look like it. But like i said it is a ways out as far as model reading and forcasts go and stuff can change fast. it is very hard for models to read and track storms till they get on shore and this storm is just moving into the pacific northwest. at one point earlier this week they were saying it could be the biggest storm of season to date but i am not buying that.... at this point just hoping for plowable snow


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I am offically done at this point with leaf removal. If anyone calls it can wait till the new year. I do have a couple of things to cut back on one property though. I might do that the week after Christmas. Would only take 15 minutes at the most. 

Welcome to the group Steep.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It sure is colder than a well digger's a$$ in January out there!!!! The sign down by the county fairgrounds said 18 about an hour ago. I think it is alot colder than the weather tards are saying. I give up on the weather shyt now. I just look at the radar and set my alarm clock accordingly. That is about 30x more reliable than the forecasts they give out. I can just see them sitting in the weather room with a box of crayola crayons and a coloring book making our weather forecast, LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Someone needs to just put me out of my misery:

http://columbus.craigslist.org/lbs/964749832.html

http://columbus.craigslist.org/lbs/964190304.html


----------



## Scottscape

lol craigslist is a joke!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow that is pretty sad!!!! Sounds like you could hire them to be sidewalk biatches for fairly cheap, LOL.


----------



## Young Pup

Hey there is an idea. I was just reading a thread in commercial forum"got ripped" or somthing like that. I was thinking to myself that crap being paid 12 an hour to freeze your butt off is ot worth it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;684276 said:


> It sure is colder than a well digger's a$$ in January out there!!!! The sign down by the county fairgrounds said 18 about an hour ago. I think it is alot colder than the weather tards are saying. I give up on the weather shyt now. I just look at the radar and set my alarm clock accordingly. That is about 30x more reliable than the forecasts they give out. I can just see them sitting in the weather room with a box of crayola crayons and a coloring book making our weather forecast, LOL


No no they use a dart board system they make stuff up and sit at there desk and throw darts whichever they get it closes to they go with



Young Pup;684291 said:


> Someone needs to just put me out of my misery:
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/lbs/964749832.html
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/lbs/964190304.html


i Used to shovel then i turnd 5


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;684291 said:


> Someone needs to just put me out of my misery:
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/lbs/964749832.html
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/lbs/964190304.html


hey i didnt give you permision to post my add on here. what can i say im desperate for work


----------



## wkahler

Hey guys i was set up to sub for a local guy here and he lost his contract.....................So now i have a plow and getting ready to get a spreader and no work. Anyone need a sub in the Dayton area contact me ASAP............... [email protected] I have a V-blade and was going to get a spreader, but holding out on that until i get a set amount of work lined up. Let me know ASAP!!!!!


----------



## clark lawn

just looking at the weather and it looks like its going to fall apart again before it hits here, might have some salt work it the am but that looks to be about it.


----------



## carl b

clark lawn;684591 said:


> just looking at the weather and it looks like its going to fall apart again before it hits here, might have some salt work it the am but that looks to be about it.


Thanks you made me look . :crying: looks like your correct. If i got paid to guess the whether I'd at least try .


----------



## born2farm

Well started snowing here. Snowing pretty good and the roads are coverd. Ill see what this ammounts too.


----------



## Mike S

We have snow!!!!!


----------



## carl b

heres my C. L. Its not me but the Akron that I read 
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/lbs/962457466.html


----------



## f250man

Here is what they are saying for us up here in the snow belt for the next couple of days payup payup

weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
2 products issued by NWS for: Madison OH
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lake Effect Snow Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
855 PM EST SAT DEC 20 2008

OHZ012>014-089-PAZ001>003-211000-
/O.CON.KCLE.LE.A.0006.081221T1800Z-081222T1800Z/
LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-
SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
855 PM EST SAT DEC 20 2008

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON.

AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT WILL MOVE ACROSS THE AREA EARLY SUNDAY. LIGHT
SNOW WILL DEVELOP ACROSS THE AREA AHEAD OF THE FRONT WITH ANOTHER
INCH OR TWO POSSIBLE DURING THE DAY SUNDAY. AS THE COLD AIR
DEEPENS ACROSS THE AREA...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL DEVELOP AND BEGIN
TO MOVE ONSHORE TOWARDS EVENING. SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES
OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE BY MONDAY AFTERNOON WHEN THE SNOW IS EXPECTED
TO END.

IN ADDITION WINDS WILL INCREASE TO 25 TO 35 MPH SUNDAY AFTERNOON
WITH GUSTS TO AROUND 45 MPH. THIS WILL CAUSE SIGNIFICANT BLOWING
AND DRIFTING OF SNOW AND NEAR WHITEOUT CONDITIONS AT TIMES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES


----------



## born2farm

There only calling for an inch of snow here. 15 degree weather with 40mph wind gusts. lows will feel around -15


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

just got in, a very very very light dusting here, calling for less than half inch but doubt will get that.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;684291 said:


> Someone needs to just put me out of my misery:
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/lbs/964749832.html
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/lbs/964190304.html


I don't wanna work for anyone that cheap anyway! I'm in this to put food on my own table. Hell I bet they're praying on elderly and people with disabilities.
Sorry for the rant, but cheap sons of *****es like that p**s me off!


----------



## Easy

looks like we got about 1-2" here. Will have to plow after it stops snowing for a bit. Radar looks like it will stop in a couple of hours.
Don


----------



## born2farm

got around an inch here. the clap is out plowing his heart away lol. might head out after a little bit. gonna go look at a truck i seen yesterday. 

chevy ton dump with meyer 8ft blade and v box. if i can buy it right ill sell the v box to help pay for the truck.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I would say at best there is an inch and a half on the ground. 

Steve, you should know better than to get your hopes up on that!!!! Look at that wind warning. Who gets the snow when the winds get like that?? Not us!!!!!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## kc2006

theres barely an inch here, we did all the churches. supposed to get another inch today so i might get to hit them again. yay.

gunna get wicked cold out today


----------



## Scottscape

ohh c'mon guys there probably just some young kids with a car trying to make a couple bucks


----------



## born2farm

Well im gonna go look at that plow truck soon. If I was to resell the v-box what can I expect to get out of a used Air-FLow (i believe. i just know its orange)?


----------



## clark lawn

barley anything here didnt even get to salt


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

absolutly nothing here. O well, is too cold to be out on the 4 wheeler plowing today. Temp is 9, with wind chill at -11...ouch


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;685007 said:


> Well im gonna go look at that plow truck soon. If I was to resell the v-box what can I expect to get out of a used Air-FLow (i believe. i just know its orange)?


Is it a gaser? check to make sure all the sprockets on the conveyer and that the spinner works. I am sure they go for a couple grand new. id assume a grand or better but then again i havent seen it

 travis thats for u my truck was nice and warm all morning.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;685059 said:


> travis thats for u my truck was nice and warm all morning.


Just rub it in why don't you. :angry: Wen't shopping for one last night but didn't come across anything yet.


----------



## kc2006

Alan, we got almost an inch here. I guess down in youngstown there wasn't anything hardly. Doesn't look like we'll be getting any daytime snow either  

At one point they were calling for 3-5 tonight, but its back down. damn wind


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;685065 said:


> Just rub it in why don't you. :angry: Wen't shopping for one last night but didn't come across anything yet.


I spent years on a cub cadet when i had to do the driveway at home so i know it get cold. but this 150 keeps the wind out better then any truck i have been in my dads 07 is even better. if u ever wantd to sleep in a truck the f150 is ur truck to do it in


----------



## kc2006

KGRlandscapeing;685071 said:


> I spent years on a cub cadet when i had to do the driveway at home so i know it get cold. but this 150 keeps the wind out better then any truck i have been in my dads 07 is even better. if u ever wantd to sleep in a truck the f150 is ur truck to do it in


I'm hating the extended cab for that reason. So loud in there and windy too. Not a good design. I liked my reg cab f250, it's get the whole cab nice and hot, where as the ext is just hot in your face and everything else is cold


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I'm looking for a true 4 door. Plently of room to sleep in then.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;685079 said:


> I'm looking for a true 4 door. Plently of room to sleep in then.





kc2006;685074 said:


> I'm hating the extended cab for that reason. So loud in there and windy too. Not a good design. I liked my reg cab f250, it's get the whole cab nice and hot, where as the ext is just hot in your face and everything else is cold


My dad had a 2000 v10 crew cab 8ft bed lairat and it was leather o man it was so cold.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;685081 said:


> My dad had a 2000 v10 crew cab 8ft bed lairat and it was leather o man it was so cold.


Dang that must of been a long truck. I don't liek the looks of longbeds on the crew.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;685089 said:


> Dang that must of been a long truck. I don't liek the looks of longbeds on the crew.


ya we used to take it on vaction one year we went to myrtle beach then atlanta we bolted a seat to the frame in the bed. it was one out of a van that opend flat. i spent the whole trip in the bed. it had a color matching cap. and we still had room for everything u could think of. coolers suitcase everything


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;684955 said:


> I would say at best there is an inch and a half on the ground.
> 
> Steve, you should know better than to get your hopes up on that!!!! Look at that wind warning. Who gets the snow when the winds get like that?? Not us!!!!!!!!!:realmad:


Tom you will learn yet not to count on snow for a living. And the wind is blowing west to east this time so we should gets some good lake effect from this storm Tom.


----------



## Bossman 92

Well we had a nasty icy mess here this morning. I went to bed @ midnight and it was sleeting like crazy, woke up at 3 and we had a thick layer of ice on everything. 

Bossman


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

KGRlandscapeing;685081 said:


> My dad had a 2000 v10 crew cab 8ft bed lairat and it was leather o man it was so cold.





Elwer Lawn Care;685079 said:


> I'm looking for a true 4 door. Plently of room to sleep in then.





kc2006;685074 said:


> I'm hating the extended cab for that reason. So loud in there and windy too. Not a good design. I liked my reg cab f250, it's get the whole cab nice and hot, where as the ext is just hot in your face and everything else is cold


I've got a four door long bed F350 w/leather and my cab is nice and toasty. When you first get in while it's cold out side the seats are in fact cold! But hey, that's why God made seat warmers! Flip my seat warmers on and within a couple of min I've forgotten about the cold.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas how is everyone? We have not had to much snow wise going on down here. 
Finished my repairs and add ons. Two of my 13 pin plug plow side had broke off. Had to put on awhole new harness. Then we added a Z80 vibrator motor on the tailgate spreader. Now we just need snow to start flying we wont get ours till later just like every year anything else is a BOUNUS. LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;685112 said:


> Tom you will learn yet not to count on snow for a living. And the wind is blowing west to east this time so we should gets some good lake effect from this storm Tom.


it looks to be seeting up pretty good up towards boston its gonna turn in to a noreaster should make a mess for them


----------



## clark lawn

Kurt, if we got a quarter inch over here id be suprised. is it melting off at all, if not ill have to run over to GE later.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am still highly considering this year being my last playing in the snow. Waking up every couple of hours all the time and seeing nothing gets old pretty damn fast if you ask me!!! I saved money away this season for the winter, but it would still be nice to do some work and replace the money that I am using up. It sure as hell is going out faster than it is going in. If the season keeps up at this rate I will be 100% broke by March. From what the weather turds are saying, the winds are still flowing out of the southwest, not west to east. Where did you see that??


----------



## born2farm

well just startin snowing here again. didnt get to look at the truck today. they had the drived blocked. o well gonna go look tomorrow morning. I had some good luck today. Walking through lowes parking lot and picked up a gift card laying there. Called the number and it has $50 on it. Prolly gonna take it back.


----------



## f250man

I dont care what they say Im looking out the window and watching it blow west to east and it is colder then a well diggers a** out there Im showing 7 degrees


----------



## Young Pup

^^^^^^^^

Now that is cold outside. lol I was out doing some errands and placing wreaths at cemetery's I about froze my ears off. I should have worn a hat. :crying: Three of them were out in the country and that wind was a howling.


----------



## Easy

When are the winds supposed to calm down? It is blowing quite hard here, can't tell if it blowing west to east or not, but it sure is howling out there.
Don


----------



## carl b

Cloudy with a 40 percent chance of snow showers. Snow accumulation around an inch possible. Brisk with lows around zero. West winds 20 to 25 mph with gusts up to 35 mph early. Wind chill values as low as 15 below.


that means its coming from the west .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I saw a sign by Walgreens in Mentor that said 5 degrees earlier. I believe that for sure!!! It is starting to think about snowing, but I will see when I wake up at 2am. Doing laundry and what not for now to help pass the time


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;685667 said:


> I saw a sign by Walgreens in Mentor that said 5 degrees earlier. I believe that for sure!!! It is starting to think about snowing, but I will see when I wake up at 2am. Doing laundry and what not for now to help pass the time


just remember colors and whites are different loads


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;685513 said:


> well just startin snowing here again. didnt get to look at the truck today. they had the drived blocked. o well gonna go look tomorrow morning. I had some good luck today. Walking through lowes parking lot and picked up a gift card laying there. Called the number and it has $50 on it. Prolly gonna take it back.


i dno thats a hard call i mean this time of year 50 bucks would make a nice christmas gift to myself



kashman;685679 said:


> just remember colors and whites are different loads


haha thanks mom


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;685709 said:


> i dno thats a hard call i mean this time of year 50 bucks would make a nice christmas gift to myself


ya i know. ill wait till after the holidays and see what happens. im hopin they just deacitivate it and make the decision for me.

Ok I have a pricing questions for all of you guys. What kind of price per hour is everyone getting on drives? I am getting anywhere from 60-80 and this seems like good money to me but then I see people saying that doing a drive for $20 is lowballing. If it only takes me 15 min thats good money.


----------



## carl b

born2farm;685715 said:


> ya i know. ill wait till after the holidays and see what happens. im hopin they just deacitivate it and make the decision for me.
> 
> Ok I have a pricing questions for all of you guys. What kind of price per hour is everyone getting on drives? I am getting anywhere from 60-80 and this seems like good money to me but then I see people saying that doing a drive for $20 is lowballing. If it only takes me 15 min thats good money.


I do them for $25 . -up not low balling they only take 2-6 mins


----------



## born2farm

Thats what I am saying. Most of mine are at a min of $25. But people are saying they turn down $20 drives. In my book $80/hr adds up FAST in a big storm. O well thats why im new in the business.


----------



## kashman

born2farm;685763 said:


> Thats what I am saying. Most of mine are at a min of $25. But people are saying they turn down $20 drives. In my book $80/hr adds up FAST in a big storm. O well thats why im new in the business.


get what you can get............................


----------



## born2farm

kashman;685769 said:


> get what you can get............................


ya. for an in town drive I can only get $25. Thats normal rates and when salt is applied I charge around .25 a pound.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I can normally fetch 20 bucks a drive. You do a whole street like that both sides, your pockets will be full!!!! Now when the accumulations get higher, so does the price!!! The most I have gotten off of 1 push is 150 bucks. Pretty decent sized drive and the snow was a good 3-4 feet deep. I was plowing pulling in with the plow all the way up!!!! That was some crazy snow, luckily it was all lake effect so it was light


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;685769 said:


> get what you can get............................


your on a quad so get what u can. But you can only do so much. But we also dont charge by the min on driveways. MY bidding is as such the flat rate say its 25or 30 or35 Lets go with 25. Now my basic 25 dollar drive would be 35ft long 2or3 brack drags from the garage and push the pile. Now its a main street well you ad a couple dollars for that. times is money if ur waiting on traffic. Other factors r cars in the driveway? beds along the driveway? how far away from the other houses? wheres the snow gotta go. is it on a hill?


----------



## born2farm

Ya my prices are only good for snows up to 6in. After that the prices go up.

Does my salt sound about right. That is for straight bagged morton salt. I can get a 50lb bag for $3.99. Charge $12.50 per bag applied. Leaves a proffit of $8.51 per bag. This is residential with 25lb minimum.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;685800 said:


> Ya my prices are only good for snows up to 6in. After that the prices go up.
> 
> Does my salt sound about right. That is for straight bagged morton salt. I can get a 50lb bag for $3.99. Charge $12.50 per bag applied. Leaves a proffit of $8.51 per bag. This is residential with 25lb minimum.


Brock id up it how long dose it take you to spread 50lbs? how much dose it cost you to go to the store and by it time? gas?


----------



## born2farm

Depending on where i spread it. On a driveway I can spread 50lb in around 2min. I have it in the truck at all times so the buying part isnt really a factor. What does everyone else get per lb on straight salt?


----------



## f250man

Well guys just got in from picking up my boys and it is a ***** out there with the snow and wind cant see anything in front of you. And it is cold my weather bug says -1 right now. Im heading out here at 9 and running my route and then if I have time im coming home and napping and then head back out at 3 to do it all over again.


----------



## carl b

born2farm;685816 said:


> Depending on where i spread it. On a driveway I can spread 50lb in around 2min. I have it in the truck at all times so the buying part isnt really a factor. What does everyone else get per lb on straight salt?


I no longer charge by the bag . i used to charge $ 17 per bag I think i was paying $140 per pallet at that time . now i just charge by the job .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya steve i am with u but i wont start till 3ish That way i am not fighting a total losing battle. Its flyin around pretty good here


----------



## f250man

I decided not to head out at 9 last night so Im on my way out now and it is -2 out there and my dam strobes are killing the battery in my truck.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so it must of decided to stop snowing when i went to bed but thats ok you win some you lose some. I see the winds changed direction that could be a good thing.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Its COLD here, thats about it. They were calling for -9 below and -35 wind chills but upgraded that to -1 and -25 windchill like it makes a difference!


----------



## carl b

Partly sunny. A chance of snow showers this morning...Then a slight chance of snow showers this afternoon. Snow accumulation around an inch. Brisk with highs around 15. West winds 15 to 25 mph with gusts up to 35 mph. Chance of snow 50 percent. Wind chill values as low as 12 below.

my truck didn't wont to start .. than it took 5-10 seconds for the oil presser to jump up . my salter was using more draw than normal this morning . to top it all off I had to mix cal. & mag in my salt .:angry: It cost me more cash for the same pay . I wish I would have put if it get -1 or more the salt will cost more :angry: but, all & all a good day .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

my meyer sure didnt like moving this morning. and it took forever and a day to get the truck warm.


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;685491 said:


> I am still highly considering this year being my last playing in the snow. Waking up every couple of hours all the time and seeing nothing gets old pretty damn fast if you ask me!!! I saved money away this season for the winter, but it would still be nice to do some work and replace the money that I am using up. It sure as hell is going out faster than it is going in. If the season keeps up at this rate I will be 100% broke by March. From what the weather turds are saying, the winds are still flowing out of the southwest, not west to east. Where did you see that??


Did Tom finally get his snow?????????

Don


----------



## fordmstng66

Easy;686448 said:


> Did Tom finally get his snow?????????
> 
> Don


I live in Willowick, and there was a lot of drifts, my 3 lots were very bare, not much to plow, hopefully he had better luck than me. the wind blew all my snow away.


----------



## LHK2

You guys can have all the houses, I have 40 for ya next year. We make more money on our commercial and salt.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;686481 said:


> You guys can have all the houses, I have 40 for ya next year. We make more money on our commercial and salt.


rob how were ur cookies? and clapper txtd me this morning said he was going up to have lunch with tom and steve. its been snowing pretty good here now so we shall see what comes.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;686399 said:


> my meyer sure didnt like moving this morning. and it took forever and a day to get the truck warm.


No kidding, went to leave from a friends house this morning but then came right back in and let the truck run for a good 20 mins to get ice off and warm inside.


----------



## Easy

Another eventful day for me. First the lift chain on my Curtis breaks. I had to rig it to get it to my house, and repair it with a bolt. Then the bolt came loose, needed to be repaired again. After all this running back and forth, don't I back through some fir tree branches (done many times before with no problems) and trash my driver side mirror. The mirror will set me back about $500............. (heated/power/flip up)
Oh well, trashed the passenger side a year or so ago, so now they will both be new.
Don


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Easy;686692 said:


> Another eventful day for me. First the lift chain on my Curtis breaks. I had to rig it to get it to my house, and repair it with a bolt. Then the bolt came loose, needed to be repaired again. After all this running back and forth, don't I back through some fir tree branches (done many times before with no problems) and trash my driver side mirror. The mirror will set me back about $500............. (heated/power/flip up)
> Oh well, trashed the passenger side a year or so ago, so now they will both be new.
> Don


My dad did that his truck was a couple months old pulld under a pine tree that was coverd in ice stuff backd out and it tore the whole thing to heck


----------



## born2farm

Well went and looked at the dump truck today. 1993 Gmc, Automatic, 12ft dump bed, no rust that I could see and central hydraulics. 8ft meyers plow and a Swenson v-box that ran off the hyraulics. Second owner of the truck and he doesnt plow with it just bought it in the fall and is now selling it. Wants $5800 for it. Think ill wait till spring and see if he still has it and offer him $4000


----------



## f250man

Well the Clap came up and plowed with me all day and he can't talk still it was GREAT. 14 hrs in the truck and about 12" of snow. payup


----------



## kashman

f250man;687044 said:


> Well the Clap came up and plowed with me all day and he can't talk still it was GREAT. 14 hrs in the truck and about 12" of snow. payup


im still hungry


----------



## Easy

f250man;687044 said:


> Well the Clap came up and plowed with me all day and he can't talk still it was GREAT. 14 hrs in the truck and about 12" of snow. payup


You guys got dumped on today. I had a good 6" in Concord this afternoon after plowing this morning. Some in Thompson, but very little Chardon way.
Supposed to stop around midnight, time will tell, it is snowing now...............
Don


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I got nothing over night about 2or3 today nothing to complain about either way other then the cold.


----------



## Easy

Well, got very little over night, just a dusting in most places. May have time for a rest this week with the forecast of rain and 50 degrees.
Don


----------



## f250man

Yea went out at 2 am and plowed and cleaned up everything again before the rain and **** starts later on today and tomorrow.


----------



## Easy

Man what a rip off!! Went and bought 2 feet of chain an anchor shackle, and clevis pin for my Curtis. $44.75 seems a bit costly to me........
From now on, Home Depot or Tractor Supply for me!!!!!
Don


----------



## f250man

My Meyers chain broke last year and I just bought a heavy duty D-ring and it worked great and made the chain a little longer to.


----------



## born2farm

its downright nast down here. just got the spreader loaded up. gonna go pick up the salt and head out.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its doing a whole bunch of nothing.


----------



## Easy

We got some flurries around 1 or 2 p.m. It finally stopped, now nothing at all, just a little warmer, around 25-26 degrees.
Oh well, rain/freezing rain on the way.
Don


----------



## camconcrete

freezing rain here, roads are slicker than snot, usually takes my wife half hour to get to work, tonight it took her and hour and ten and it was a mess the whole way


----------



## camconcrete

whoo hoo, hundredth post!!!! now im a senior member


----------



## Easy

f250man;688284 said:


> My Meyers chain broke last year and I just bought a heavy duty D-ring and it worked great and made the chain a little longer to.


The anchor broke first, so as a stop gap measure I put a bolt through the chain and fastened it to the blade, well the nut came loose (had washers and lock washers) and the chain came off again. Luckily I had a second nut and bolt with me for a second temp fix.
I had an anchor and clevis pin from a 3-point hitch that I used to repair it again, but it wasn't as heavy as the chain, which also was showing some wear spots.
I figured the dealer would have the correct parts, but never figured it would have cost so much.
Oh well, live and learn..................
Don


----------



## slone

anybody heading out on I-90 BECAREFUL freezing rain is making travel very dangerous. accidents all over the place. reports of west bound 90 being closed


----------



## born2farm

Just got in from spreading. Put down 600lb out of a walk behind spreader. it sucked to say the least.


----------



## slone

What type of spreader are you using?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Was bad around 5 here with ice, everything was icy untill around 7. Then it warmed up some and roads were slushy and icy with hard rain and still is. 

Drove my 4 wheeler to a friends out about 7 miles away and left it outside for around three hours. Well went out and it had over a quarter inch of ice on everything so couldn't take that have. LOTS of rain coming now.


----------



## slone

anybody know which website i need to use to check the ground temps?


----------



## OhioPlower

I think the odot website has road surface temps. Dont quote me on that though.


----------



## slone

i'll try that and see. my daughter is stuck on the west side of cleveland and i don't want her driving home until the road temps are going up. freezing rain and ice on i-90.


----------



## born2farm

slone;688776 said:


> What type of spreader are you using?


Scotts accu pro 2000. Good little spreader that will hold a lil over 100# of salt. Want to get a deflector kit for it just cant find one.


----------



## kashman

slone;688861 said:


> i'll try that and see. my daughter is stuck on the west side of cleveland and i don't want her driving home until the road temps are going up. freezing rain and ice on i-90.


im on the west side and it is slick


----------



## slone

i couldn't get the road temp thing on odots site to work. i don't want my daughter to head home to the eastside until i know its all rain or road temps are rising. nervous father i guess.


----------



## slone

shes over in fairview park right now


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

According to the temp sensors, most of the roads out that way are between 32.5 and 34 degrees and are chemically wet. So she should be ok to come back this way, just take it slow. I was out a little bit ago and the roads were just a little slushy and wet. So around here should not be an issue at all. 

Well I broke my damn push spreader. Went to shake a little salt and started using it and all the little gears shyt right out of it. Then I kicked it and broke the damn hopper, lol. Now I got no way to salt:realmad: Cant complain much, I have had that thing for 6 years and found it on the side of the highway.


----------



## slone

thanks tom. i'll give her a call and tell her around 11 to start heading home.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;688895 said:


> According to the temp sensors, most of the roads out that way are between 32.5 and 34 degrees and are chemically wet. So she should be ok to come back this way, just take it slow. I was out a little bit ago and the roads were just a little slushy and wet. So around here should not be an issue at all.
> 
> Well I broke my damn push spreader. Went to shake a little salt and started using it and all the little gears shyt right out of it. Then I kicked it and broke the damn hopper, lol. Now I got no way to salt:realmad: Cant complain much, I have had that thing for 6 years and found it on the side of the highway.


Did you use that spreader for fert to? Can't beat free, now just get a 5 gallon bucket and take your hand to spread the salt!


----------



## slone

sometimes i use a bucket and cut the end off a gatorade bottle to scoop and throw the salt. mines in the truck if you need tonight or early morning tom.


----------



## slone

tractor supply used to have them at a reasonable price.


----------



## slone

i am leaning towards putting my spreader back on my truck. salting last sunday morning when temps were around 5 degrees was no fun with a walkbehind spreader.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Travis, yeah I used it for fert too, lol. No you cannot beat free at all. All I had to do to it was put in a new axle and it was all set. It would suck to do that by hand, I usually drop 400-500 lbs on one place each time and I salt a few spots. That would take super long to do.

Dave, I will call you in the morning if I need to use the spreader. With the temps going up like they are, I think the little bit of glaze should melt away. I will go take a look at it around 6am to be sure. 

I think I will look around for a spreader to put on the truck. Dont really wanna spend that extra money now, but I kinda got no choice now. Plus it is getting old freezing my ass off pushing that little spreader around. Be nice just to load the spreader, get back in the truck and push a button for the salt to come out.


----------



## born2farm

Sounds like a bad night Tom. Now you can get a tailgate spreader back on the truck  Well im off to bed. Now just waitin on the call. Might have to spread some salt for the guy my uncles and dad sub for. Apparently his guys are tired of feeding the chickens and im the only one who has a decent spreader.


----------



## slone

same boat here. i would like to maybe get a little smaller one. i don't like the buyers with the expose motor


----------



## slone

my trucks in the back. i didn't think in the morning i would need it. now i'm not so sure. my phone is always on. i am just a little slower getting to it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL thanks Dave:waving: I put my phone next to my bed now. Got tired of falling over the dog and the kids toys when it would go off in the early morning. I fell out of bed when you called me at 4am and I tried reaching for the phone. That is where I stayed till 8am when the dog licked my face. 

I was thinking about getting a small Buyers one. I know the motor exposed sucks, but it wouldnt be hard at all to fab up a little enclosure around it.


----------



## kashman

slone;688883 said:


> shes over in fairview park right now


shes about 5 min away from me


----------



## slone

she was visiting freinds over there. dosen't always like dad telling her what to do. thats a hard drive back to the eastside when the roads are slick. maybe next time she'll follow my advice. not. tom jeff had one and his uncle built a bracket around the motor and he backed out of a driveway and hit the pile on the tree lawn behind him and crushed the bracket and the motor. i might go see randy at zerosco tommorow and see what he has. i'll let you know.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I 90 closed from cleveland to avon both ways. I just got from salting. I was on 90 at 730 pm. I saw 25 accidents literally within a mile. smashed cars all over the place and still people speeding past me going 15 mph. idiots out there. hope she made it home okay slone, but it is still bad out there. she should stay there tonight.


----------



## Burkartsplow

look on CL for a spreader.always a deal on there. that is where I got mine. older buyers one that was used a season and a half. got a deal. holds a lot of salt.


----------



## slone

i am waiting up for her. she has to work tomorrow and is head strong like me. so im just waiting.


----------



## slone

i only have 1 place to salt and maybe 1 place for a freind of mine. i have an older tyrnex swingaway tailgate spreader. i was thinking about remounting on my truck. i would really like something a little smaller. this one has the enclosed motor and i like that. it will hold alot of salt.


----------



## slone

my daughter just called and the freeway ramps are closed and she will have to stay at her freinds house till morning. makes me feel a little better.


----------



## clark lawn

its real bad here we have all 3 of our fire stations out at crashes, i didnt make it to any i was having a little christmas cheer with a few guys


----------



## slone

i don't know why they didn't pre treat the roads knowing this was going to happen. they want to save a few dollars at the expense of someones life.


----------



## Burkartsplow

it is all glazed here. no one going anywhere tonight for awhile. might have to salt again if the temp does not go up soon. have a few commercials open late.


----------



## Mike S

Just got in from salting, I gave up for the night, I dont think I could possibly put more salt down. I cant believe 2-4 apps on some lots and there is still ice!!! On another note tomorrow look for my post in the equipment forum of picture of a reck my buddy was in tonight. This F350 GOT TOTALED!!! Ive never seen a pallet of calcium fly out of a truck before.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;688861 said:


> i'll try that and see. my daughter is stuck on the west side of cleveland and i don't want her driving home until the road temps are going up. freezing rain and ice on i-90.


my sister did the same dumb thing over to westside when u know its gonna get bad. my mom told her to stay there for the night. Well no salt to me so i got to just lay awake after all my alarms went off


----------



## kc2006

things were nasty here about 10-midnight. Started to warm up after midnight though so i didnt even go salt.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas put down around 9 tons at the condos then an hour later rain starts and still has not stopped for the last 10 hours.

That new vibrator I put on my western is the cats a$$ we run bulk through it.
It was nasty here last night as well with the freezing rain top speed of 5mph. LOL Most people drove well.


----------



## slone

Merry christmas one and all and god bless us everyone


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up yall? We had Christmas dinner today at my house. Was kinda fun having everyone come to our house for once. Took the plow and what not off of my truck earlier. Dont think I will need it for a few weeks


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Merry christmas tomorrow guys and ill be glad to see this year go


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well guys Merry Christmas tomorrow, get to be on the road for 7 hours. Hopeing for now snow for the next three days or i'll be screwed.


----------



## RhinoL&L

hope you all have a good holiday! merry christmas and happy ne year!


----------



## f250man

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT. Everyone have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## kthhayes

Sorry, its my fault, just bought two plow trucks, and I think Mr. Murphy was watching.lol Any one need any tree work done, I was out in shorts today!!! Damn I am bored....


----------



## kashman

merry christmas its officially christmas
i got 2 hear the chip monks 
12 pans of christmas 
and we drive by the house from the movie the christmas story i love cleveland


----------



## Easy

Merry Christmas to all!!! Hope you all have a safe one.
Don


----------



## Easy

Well, had an interesting Christmas eve. Went to my son's house in Mentor where all the kids and grand kids were. Had a great time until we got home. 
First, there was a tree fallen across my drive, had to get it moved before we could get up to the garage.
Second, after reaching the garage, it wouldn't open. It finally dawns on me, the noises we heard while moving the tree were from the neighbor's generators, WE HAD NO POWER!!!!!
We got our generator running, and finally were able to relax.
What a night!!!
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Merry Christmas yall!!!:waving: 

My power went out for about an hour or so last night too. Sat around and drank beer and ate chips until it came back on, LOL So much for a white Christmas


----------



## Easy

My power was out for about 7 hrs. It came back on in the middle of the night. We usually have everyone at our place for Christmas eve, this was the first year we didn't, maybe a good thing! 
I am going to wait for warmer temps to cut up the tree, at least there was no damage this time.
Well, it is snowing here, looking all white out now, hopefully not enough to plow as I have places to go, people to see, and things to do!!!! LOL
Have a great day, enjoy.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah it looks like a white Christmas after all here too!!!! As much as I would like enough to plow, it can wait till later this evening. That sure would be a nice treat, good food, presents and get to plow!!!! Talk about a good Christmas, lol:waving: You guys enjoy your day today


----------



## tls22

Merry xmass ohio......have a great and safe day!



I love you! tls22


----------



## Easy

tls22;690059 said:


> Merry xmass ohio......have a great and safe day!
> 
> I love you! tls22


Same back to you, have a safe one.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Merry Christmas Timmy:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

HO HO HO merry christmas


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lake Erie is still giving us the white stuff. Got about an inch here. Went to Perry a little bit ago and there was a pretty decent wreck on 20. Stupid out of state people that cant drive in Ohio snow


----------



## WALKERS

MERRY CHRISTMAS everybody.xysport


----------



## clark lawn

Easy;689997 said:


> Well, had an interesting Christmas eve. Went to my son's house in Mentor where all the kids and grand kids were. Had a great time until we got home.
> First, there was a tree fallen across my drive, had to get it moved before we could get up to the garage.
> Second, after reaching the garage, it wouldn't open. It finally dawns on me, the noises we heard while moving the tree were from the neighbor's generators, WE HAD NO POWER!!!!!
> We got our generator running, and finally were able to relax.
> What a night!!!
> Don


i spent christmas eve out with the FD babysitting a tree that came down on 3 power high lines. Got to see a nice show out of it, when the breaker at the sub station came back on the tree caught fire and it had real pretty pink and purple colors. me and another guy that dont have kids sat there and blocked the road off till the power company got there, about 3-3.5 hours.


----------



## carl b

MERRY CHRISTMAS I hope its a good one for you all .


----------



## Young Pup

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS

Been helping out in the kitchen all day. Dinner is almost done, now I am not really that hungry. Been eating chocolate all day. lol

JP


----------



## Easy

clark lawn;690245 said:


> i spent christmas eve out with the FD babysitting a tree that came down on 3 power high lines. Got to see a nice show out of it, when the breaker at the sub station came back on the tree caught fire and it had real pretty pink and purple colors. me and another guy that dont have kids sat there and blocked the road off till the power company got there, about 3-3.5 hours.


The tree down and power outage are 2 differen t events as we have all burried wiring. Still don't know why the power was off. It was strange, only one part of the street was off....
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well now that the whole festivus crap is all over, now it is time to get to business. Got some salt to shake and maybe even some snow to plow!!! What a good christmas!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

nothing for me and i got nothign for christmas either ahh i hate holidays ba hum bug :crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We got a new crock pot and a few gift cards. The kids got all kinds of shyt, toys, money, etc. Otherwise nothing too special. Oh and the dog got a new chew toy and the truck got a new computer (well actually a few weeks ago) but it was still a gift to myself for the truck


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

My gift to myself was the day home along tomorrow but no thats not gonna work out. Normaly mom and sister got see family dad has to work but now there like well we dont need to.:realmad:


----------



## born2farm

That sucks Kevin.

Well did anyone see that crap about it bein in the upper 60's this weekend?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;690870 said:


> That sucks Kevin.
> 
> Well did anyone see that crap about it bein in the upper 60's this weekend?


ya i would like some snow to play with o well maybe new years snow again?


----------



## f250man

Chad thanks for the Christmas card and the gas card to. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks for the Christmas card Chad:waving: 

What did everyone else get done today?? Did a whole lot of nothing for the most part, just got back from Wal Mart a little bit ago. Place wasnt as bad as I was expecting. Got some wax and shyt for the truck, the youngest a new car seat, a few toys for them and the ole lady a pair of slippers. Now she will leave me alone about slippers for a while, lol


----------



## BRENTMAN

Sydenstricker Landscaping;691326 said:


> Thanks for the Christmas card Chad:waving:
> 
> 
> 
> f250man;691298 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chad thanks for the Christmas card and the gas card to. Steve
> 
> 
> 
> chad wheres _my_ gas card, dude?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well are we all ready to break out the t-shirt and shorts tomorrow? Im thinking it will be a perfect day to detail the truck inside and out. I just bought a nice clay bar kit from meguiars and some good wax too. The truck could use it, hasnt been waxed since september or october


----------



## carl b

Tom, can you clean mine ? it would be the 3 wash this year LOL no really it may be the 3 wash this year


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL that is pretty bad!!! I wash the truck at least once a week, then try after every snow or two in the winter. But this year was the laziest for waxing the truck. Gotta try and make it last for a good while.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

BRENTMAN;691477 said:


> Sydenstricker Landscaping;691326 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Christmas card Chad:waving:
> 
> chad wheres _my_ gas card, dude?
> 
> 
> 
> ya chad thanks for showing the love
Click to expand...


----------



## VBigFord20

Hey guys, hope everyone had a good Christmas.

My grandpa fell and broke his hip on the 23rd. Did surgery on Christmas Eve. The last few days were a helter skelter mess of people in and out and back and forth to the hospital to see my grandpa. Got a few gift cards and some DVDs, plus a nice big check from grandma. 

Got a ton of work to catch up on, so god only knows when I will be back online.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;691592 said:


> LOL that is pretty bad!!! I wash the truck at least once a week, then try after every snow or two in the winter. But this year was the laziest for waxing the truck. Gotta try and make it last for a good while.


I spray it off at the wash place . but only a hand wash works well . I washed my truck today ! maybe wax monday


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Its all nice and shiny now. Gave it a good bath, clay bar treatment, and a good coat of wax.


----------



## carl b

looks good , i don't think theirs enough soap in the world to make my truck shiny.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

the rain just washd mine it wont get cleand until srping then it will get waxd


----------



## born2farm

Truck looks good tom.

I am still looking for a 7.5ft plow for my truck if anyone knows of one. Went and looked at a western today but gotta go back when the guys home to get a price.


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;692049 said:


> Its all nice and shiny now. Gave it a good bath, clay bar treatment, and a good coat of wax.


she shines like a n heal your white youll get it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks Brock
LMAO Chad, I get it
Have you checked craigslist?? I know there were/are a few for sale up this way. Would be kind of a haul I know, but wouldnt be too bad for the right price!!!


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;692571 said:


> Thanks Brock
> LMAO Chad, I get it
> Have you checked craigslist?? I know there were/are a few for sale up this way. Would be kind of a haul I know, but wouldnt be too bad for the right price!!!


ya i have been keeping my eye open on there. still trying to decide what to do. dont want to tear my truck up too bad since its all i have to mow out of but cant afford another truck and ins on it just to plow. so i figure i throw it on my truck and just take it easy.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

A plow isnt going to kill the truck. Put some timbrens in the front, some weight in the back and dont get too crazy!!! There are a few guys on here with the 150's like yours and plow all the time with no issues out of them. Plus I dont think you get too many big, heavy snows like up this way. Any brand in particular you are looking for???


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Since you cleaned her up, is it going to snow now? lol Need to really clean mine up but have been waiting for the weather to not rain/snow to do it. Would of been nice to do some work outside yesterday but was on the road all day.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its gettin cold out there


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;692049 said:


> Its all nice and shiny now. Gave it a good bath, clay bar treatment, and a good coat of wax.


Do you take yours to any car wash to get the chassis washed? I try and take mine every couple of weeks up to the Giant Eagle car wash in Chardon and have the underneath washed.
Don


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas took a couple days to do the last fishing trip of the year unless you want to drill a hole in the ice. LOL. We went to Lake Cumberland and caught these. Water was like around 46 degrees.


----------



## Young Pup

Now how often can you go fishing in December in Ohio or Ky? Not very, nice size fish you go there too.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;692605 said:


> A plow isnt going to kill the truck. Put some timbrens in the front, some weight in the back and dont get too crazy!!! There are a few guys on here with the 150's like yours and plow all the time with no issues out of them. Plus I dont think you get too many big, heavy snows like up this way. Any brand in particular you are looking for???


Ya. Only two things that concern me are the high miles and standard transmission. There is really no brand that I want but if I had to choose I would either go with Meyer or Snoway. I only said snoway cuz of down pressure and weight.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Don, I go to the do it yourself washes. I just get up underneath of the truck with the sprayer and go to town. I flush under the bed and get into the underside pretty well too. I got it down to a science now where I dont get soaked, lol

Josh, that is quite a nice fish. Gotta love fishing in a sweatshirt in Ohio at the end of December

Travis, you mean it will rain more now instead of snow right??? 

Brock, you should check out the manufacturers sites above and look at the specs on the plows. You will be pretty surprised by how light alot of them are. Dont wanna get to light though, otherwise you will have alot of ride-up issues when plowing. 

JP, the almighty weather guru. What is our outlook on snow the next few weeks?? I dont expect much if any till mid January


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;693026 said:


> Travis, you mean it will rain more now instead of snow right???


Ya your probably right!

Went out and spent a few hours cleaning the truck. Put the magnets on again just to get my name out some more, been in another town at a friends house a lot and thought i should take advantage of free advertisement.


----------



## f250man

Nice fish there Josh I've been down there in KY a few times fishing on lake Cumberland and vacation.


----------



## f250man

Yea Tom truck looks good. :waving:


----------



## WALKERS

Young Pup;693010 said:


> Now how often can you go fishing in December in Ohio or Ky? Not very, nice size fish you go there too.


Had like three layers on, we were done by Somerset, Ky It was a good last minute get away.
Steve
The lake is down like 70 foot it was like fishing in the Grand Canyon. LOL


----------



## f250man

Yea Josh I havent been down there in years. I'll have to try and get down there soon.


----------



## born2farm

well here is the plow I think im gonna end up buying. from the pics it looks like an older western. gonna try and go look at it this week and offer him $700 cash for it. whats everyone think?

http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/948902380.html

and i dont know much about westerns but what all truckside mounts will fit my truck?


----------



## clark lawn

Brock, if that a cable operated plow dont waste your money. when i was at the dealer they were telling another guy in there that parts are getting had to get. i also dont think the truck side will fit.


----------



## born2farm

clark lawn;693547 said:


> Brock, if that a cable operated plow dont waste your money. when i was at the dealer they were telling another guy in there that parts are getting had to get. i also dont think the truck side will fit.


Ok. I wil know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## kashman

i got mine used loved it not 1 problem in 6 years . i only paid 500 for it


----------



## born2farm

kashman;693602 said:


> i got mine used loved it not 1 problem in 6 years . i only paid 500 for it


Is yours the cable operated style? Do you have any pictures of the A frame so I can see what it looks like?

And the other guy that I emailed about a plow kept saying it was a commercial plow and that he would get me some pictures. Sent me a pic this morning and it was a freakin Snow Bear go figure


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats going on guys?? Another boring day around here. Did my billing for December, it was sad at best. I hope and pray that January turns out better snow wise. Nothing big or major, just a good 2-4" every couple of days would be nice

For those who care or like strobes, here is my video finally


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;694398 said:


> Whats going on guys?? Another boring day around here. Did my billing for December, it was sad at best. I hope and pray that January turns out better snow wise. Nothing big or major, just a good 2-4" every couple of days would be nice
> 
> For those who care or like strobes, here is my video finally


they hurt my eyes


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

They hurt your eyes??? LOL I guess that means they are bright enough then. Prolly a good thing I didnt get a 90watt system then.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;694437 said:


> They hurt your eyes??? LOL I guess that means they are bright enough then. Prolly a good thing I didnt get a 90watt system then.


the reflected of the camera then on the gate and stuff so it made it intense then on the houses.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah my camera does suck for taking video of anything, lol. I think I need to trash it and get a new one. I was actually surprised the sound wasnt all garbled and distorted like normal. I dont think my neighbors know what to think now. The area is pretty quiet and calm, till the snow flies and I start the truck at 1am. Rumbles everything till it warms up and then the lights go on and I roll. No one has complained yet, so Im not too worried


----------



## kootoomootoo

Have you been kidnapped by martians yet.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;694504 said:


> Yeah my camera does suck for taking video of anything, lol. I think I need to trash it and get a new one. I was actually surprised the sound wasnt all garbled and distorted like normal. I dont think my neighbors know what to think now. The area is pretty quiet and calm, till the snow flies and I start the truck at 1am. Rumbles everything till it warms up and then the lights go on and I roll. No one has complained yet, so Im not too worried


They have not complained yet, because there has not been much snowfall yet this year, give it some time. Looks good all lit up, i put my hideaway leds, and my Tir3 in over the weekend. I just need to hook them to power, and i will be finished.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

fordmstng66;694855 said:


> They have not complained yet, because there has not been much snowfall yet this year, give it some time. Looks good all lit up, i put my hideaway leds, and my Tir3 in over the weekend. I just need to hook them to power, and i will be finished.


If they say something, I will just back it into the street to let it warm up. Dont wanna piss the neighbors off before I really get to know them. Cant wait to see the lights all working!!!!



kootoomootoo;694846 said:


> Have you been kidnapped by martians yet.


Nope no martian kidnapping yet, LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

the snow dampers most of my sound. But my flow 40 rumbles pretty good when the truck is idleing fast


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;694862 said:


> If they say something, I will just back it into the street to let it warm up. Dont wanna piss the neighbors off before I really get to know them. Cant wait to see the lights all working!!!!
> 
> Yeah do not want to piss off any neighbors, i know how that is. The one neighbor does not even live in the house, and they have been causing me all kinds of problems. I am lucky when i fire my truck up, i am not near the neighbors, because of the angle of our houses on the street. Besides i can not get my loud exhaust until after i get married in June. I am able to either order a back rack, or get the keys to level the truck. The good old GM nose dive kills me every time i pull out of my drive:crying:


----------



## born2farm

Well I got another account today. Its a small apartment complex. 3 appartments with a small drive and parking area. Simple 15min push for $30 bucks.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Tom, I'd rather have your billing. Only one that i'll be sending a bill out for is for a church and i'm discounting it alot. So ya we have had no real plowable events YET.


----------



## born2farm

man you guys had me thinking i forgot to bill december. o wait thats right I didnt have anything to bill except a dang gutter cleaning payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I didnt even bill enough to pay my house payment If we dont start getting anything worth while soon, I will be broke!!!! Got just enough to get thru March, but after that is kinda blah. Especially since I got the big screw on 10 places I was doing for someone else. That really took a shop vac to the wallet:crying: I can say one thing now after 2008............I will not put myself out there to cover other people's a$$es when all they do is turn around and screw me hard. There are a few, and I mean VERY FEW that I will still help, because they are actually very good hearted people and would help me out in a matter of minutes with one phone call. Those are the people I will take care of. I think I got screwed out of ~25K, no joke, this year. Thank god I am a small company and dont have a bazillion bills to pay, otherwise I would be out of business. Next year it will be me and me only. Sorry if this sounds dickish, but it is what it is. I cant afford to get hosed any more.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;693026 said:


> JP, the almighty weather guru. What is our outlook on snow the next few weeks?? I dont expect much if any till mid January


Breaking news, I just got the latest from the snow gods. In the latest text message it says NO MORE SNOW FOR US OHIO GUYS. Just kidding, guys on skyeye seem to be looking at the end of next week for some storm to come in. Getting ready to turn on the Rush over there to see what is happening.



WALKERS;693196 said:


> Had like three layers on, we were done by Somerset, Ky It was a good last minute get away.
> Steve
> The lake is down like 70 foot it was like fishing in the Grand Canyon. LOL


I always like unexpected last minute get aways. They are always the fun ones.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;695456 said:


> Breaking news, I just got the latest from the snow gods. In the latest text message it says NO MORE SNOW FOR US OHIO GUYS. Just kidding, guys on skyeye seem to be looking at the end of next week for some storm to come in. Getting ready to turn on the Rush over there to see what is happening.
> 
> I always like unexpected last minute get aways. They are always the fun ones.


JP did tim steal ur cell number and send u a txt saying no more snow for ohio. :crying: Last year for new years i had no truck and 6 or so inchs of snow


----------



## LHK2

With all the lights you'll probably pick up some extra cash from towing.


----------



## fordmstng66

Anyone looking for a salt spreader? http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/974460588.html


----------



## kootoomootoo

Saying 1-3 inches tonight.


----------



## clark lawn

we were at 1-3 for tonight now its down to less than an inch


----------



## TRKling

clark lawn;695707 said:


> we were at 1-3 for tonight now its down to less than an inch


1-3 tonight and 1-2 tomorrow for SE Cuyahoga and northern Summit. Even on the light side, we should have a plow/salt event late tonight.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

According to the news, 3-6+ for around here!!! I dont know when it is gonna start, but I could use a few more events this month, lol. I hope we get to at least plow!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;695865 said:


> According to the news, 3-6+ for around here!!! I dont know when it is gonna start, but I could use a few more events this month, lol. I hope we get to at least plow!!!


Let it stay out east by you Tom.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

No snow here! Maybe some year we will get some real snow in December.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

TRKling;695844 said:


> 1-3 tonight and 1-2 tomorrow for SE Cuyahoga and northern Summit. Even on the light side, we should have a plow/salt event late tonight.


i think if ur lucky ull get to salt i dont see a plowable event coming


----------



## TRKling

KGRlandscapeing;696008 said:


> i think if ur lucky ull get to salt i dont see a plowable event coming


Snow in Lorain area right now by the radar - its losing its fizzle along the way. Hope there is some surprise on the backside of the low pressure.

Now 1-2 for tonight and less than an inch tomorrow. Irregardless, it will be one of those snows right at rush hour right as people are coming into work. Thankfully, its New Years Eve. day, so the traffic will be light.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Time to roll!!! Got enough to plow and want to get a little head start before lake effect kicks in!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

TRKling;696043 said:


> Snow in Lorain area right now by the radar - its losing its fizzle along the way. Hope there is some surprise on the backside of the low pressure.
> 
> Now 1-2 for tonight and less than an inch tomorrow. Irregardless, it will be one of those snows right at rush hour right as people are coming into work. Thankfully, its New Years Eve. day, so the traffic will be light.


i set my self up for this one i got about 5 inchs and it blew around real good. i had a lot of ft deep drifts. Next time ill make sure i fill the truck no matter what


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;696073 said:


> Time to roll!!! Got enough to plow and want to get a little head start before lake effect kicks in!!!


I said no more snow for you. lol Hope you had a good day of work. Talked to Clap a little bit ago he was salting.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah we ended up with an inch to 3 or so out in eastern lake county. Plowed a few places and I picked up a new salter today. Buyers Salt Dogg TGS06. Thing looks pretty cool and has a vibrator built right in to it. Just got done wiring it up a few minutes ago. Thank god for Carhartts!!!!!!!


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;696674 said:


> Yeah we ended up with an inch to 3 or so out in eastern lake county. Plowed a few places and I picked up a new salter today. Buyers Salt Dogg TGS06. Thing looks pretty cool and has a vibrator built right in to it. Just got done wiring it up a few minutes ago. Thank god for Carhartts!!!!!!!


do you got any pics of it on the truck yet?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes I do have a pic, just gotta load it up on the computer first. 

Has anyone ever cracked their windshield from plowing?? Man I hit this stupid drain in a parking lot, mind you have plowed over it several times already this year, and it caught the plow just right. Tripped it with some serious vengeance and once it slammed back up, I noticed a little crack in the center of the window. Now that I drove it around more today, it goes all the way across the window now It doesnt leak or block my view, so it will wait till spring to get fixed. I have never had that happen before in any of my trucks!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;696682 said:


> Yes I do have a pic, just gotta load it up on the computer first.
> 
> Has anyone ever cracked their windshield from plowing?? Man I hit this stupid drain in a parking lot, mind you have plowed over it several times already this year, and it caught the plow just right. Tripped it with some serious vengeance and once it slammed back up, I noticed a little crack in the center of the window. Now that I drove it around more today, it goes all the way across the window now It doesnt leak or block my view, so it will wait till spring to get fixed. I have never had that happen before in any of my trucks!!


they dont call u the dozer for nothing and mine has been replaced 3 times and its still broke. the cab flexs from the plow and it must be a weld or two short .


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;696682 said:


> Yes I do have a pic, just gotta load it up on the computer first.
> 
> Has anyone ever cracked their windshield from plowing?? Man I hit this stupid drain in a parking lot, mind you have plowed over it several times already this year, and it caught the plow just right. Tripped it with some serious vengeance and once it slammed back up, I noticed a little crack in the center of the window. Now that I drove it around more today, it goes all the way across the window now It doesnt leak or block my view, so it will wait till spring to get fixed. I have never had that happen before in any of my trucks!!


I have once . The guy that replaced it said , it will happen more and more after the first time . kgr your write cab Felix . mine broke 4-5 years ago since than its only leaked . & they fixed that free ! what is everyone doing for the new year ? I'm staying home like I do every year . no need to get hit by a drunk that don't have ins ..


----------



## carl b

o ya I got to plow my hole route today :bluebouncpurplebou:redbounce but, maybe 2-3 " wind blown


----------



## f250man

Guys I went out at 6 this morning came back in at 11 and went back out at 12:30 and came in at 6 and I hope I can bring in the new year and not plow again til saturday. We got about 7" here today. payup payup I wish people would pay there bills.


----------



## chazg33

same here steve started about 530 am,finished late afternoon,hey was that you on 528 across post office this afternoon,looked like you but no bed cover,wasnt sure just got a quick look,,


----------



## chazg33

tom where did you get your new salt dogg spreader,,i was looking to buy one,i heard a lot of good things about them,chuck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Chuck, I got it from Eshelman's in Mentor. I know that place had a bad rap for a while, but they got rid of the turds there and cleaned up their act. They have saved me well over a grand just in stuff I have gotten there versus anywhere else. They also have liquids on hand too


----------



## WALKERS

FIRST POST OF THE YEAR HERE TOO YES!!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE.:salute::bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## chazg33

tom any certain sales person to talk to over there,also laketran is accepting bids on there mowing for this season already if your interested,i got some details if you need them,pm me, happy new to all,and have a safe season,,


----------



## f250man

Yes Chuck that was me doing the wonder bread store. I thought that was you but I wasn't sure. The bed cover is on the truck.

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE. :waving:


----------



## chazg33

ya steve it figures i thought that was you but i didnt see the bed cap on plus i was talking on the phone,i should have turned around,,get hold of tom and clapper one day and lets get lunch somewhere,,


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

chazg33;697059 said:


> tom any certain sales person to talk to over there,also laketran is accepting bids on there mowing for this season already if your interested,i got some details if you need them,pm me, happy new to all,and have a safe season,,


If you do go in there, talk to the kid with long hair. I forget his name off the top of my head. He is more willing to deal on stuff than the others. Ya I got the packet printed out for them already, 22 pages If you have any extra details for that bid, please PM them to me. But I am sure the ones around here will get super duper lowballed just like they did for plowing

Happy New Years:waving:


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;696674 said:


> Yeah we ended up with an inch to 3 or so out in eastern lake county. Plowed a few places and I picked up a new salter today. Buyers Salt Dogg TGS06. Thing looks pretty cool and has a vibrator built right in to it. Just got done wiring it up a few minutes ago. Thank god for Carhartts!!!!!!!


Congrats on the new spreader.
Your salting must be doing very well.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The salting is ok, I plan on getting alot more next season. I broke my little push spreader a week ago and kinda sucks not being able to salt. One place that didnt want salt, does now, so I had no choice really. Plus it is 100X better than freezing my balls off pushing that little spreader around


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;697449 said:


> The salting is ok, I plan on getting alot more next season. I broke my little push spreader a week ago and kinda sucks not being able to salt. One place that didnt want salt, does now, so I had no choice really. Plus it is 100X better than freezing my balls off pushing that little spreader around


Yes pushing a spreader has got to suck in the winter time.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah it sucked to say the least. Especially last week when it was super cold and we got all that lake effect. That is actually when I broke it, lol.

Here is something for you westside guys. I just saw this and figured it may or may not be good. Worth a call anyway http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/976280915.html


----------



## clark lawn

just got in from salting saw 2 companies out plowing, we only had a quarter inch.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We had a quarter inch too if we were lucky. Most of it is just melting away. The snow is supposed to come back later today, just dont know how much


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i thought they said it was gonna be dry today and tomorrow? i didnt really listen to the weather people. If i wanted to be lied to id get another hot girl friend


----------



## slone

hey tom give me a call. i can't seem to get you on my cell. maybe my old old phone gave out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

My phone is the one that is screwed. Sprint has been giving me shyt and wayyyyy overcharging me ever since I got the damn things. My bill was supposed to be 90 bucks a month for 2 phones and the Nextel thing. Well I was paying over 300 a month, and I never went over the minutes. Then I found out they were charging me for 4 lines instead of 2. So I basically told them to screw off and I am going to be looking for a different company. Or just get some real long string and some cans. I dont know if I can see your number on my phone since the screen is kinda messed up. I can see may be 1/2 or less of it. Phones and garage floors dont mix too well, especially when you are pissed off, LOL.  My house # is 440-639-2941 Call me on that one. That will be the best way to contact me until I get some cell phone things figured out


----------



## Young Pup

24 hours and nobody has put a post in here. Must be all out plowing. lol Or celebrating some more.


----------



## kashman

Young Pup;700712 said:


> 24 hours and nobody has put a post in here. Must be all out plowing. lol Or celebrating some more.


nope just waiting for monday big night we got a real good chance 2 bring the big ten some respect


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Nope no plowing or clebrating for me


----------



## Young Pup

kashman;700722 said:


> nope just waiting for monday big night we got a real good chance 2 bring the big ten some respect


Lets hope you are right.

Kevin, I went out for a little bit last night for the first time in over a month and half. Was home by 1 am though. So it was a short one over all.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;700882 said:


> Lets hope you are right.
> 
> Kevin, I went out for a little bit last night for the first time in over a month and half. Was home by 1 am though. So it was a short one over all.


My sister is out at least 3 times a week my dad is out probably 2 times. my mom never goes out more then to dinner once a month and well me i am a hermit


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;700921 said:


> My sister is out at least 3 times a week my dad is out probably 2 times. my mom never goes out more then to dinner once a month and well me i am a hermit


I was suppose to go back out tonight. But I canceled due to my arm starting to hurt again and hand went numb. I took a pain pill so that and alcohol would not have mixed very well. And I think we are getting some freezing rain right now too. I think the temps are going to rise but if not, I will need to salt a church property in morning. So the arm must have known something I did not know lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nope no plowing or celebrating here, lol. Sitting around staring at the walls in my house Would be nice to get some snow one of these days. Until then, boredom is bliss!!!! I guess I will see how many more times I can beat Doom2


----------



## VBigFord20

Whats up? everyone have a good new year's?

Where the hell is the snow hiding? I can really use some money to pay some of these holiday bills.payup


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Dang don't Ohio people know how to go out and party? haha Put some salt down on the way home tonight at the church but don't think I would of had to. This weather is pissing me off.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont feel bad, it is pissing me off too. I went out and pre-treated last night, thinking we were getting freezing rain this morning. I get up and there isnt shyt out there. The truck is dry and so are the roads:realmad:

Now that I actually used the new salter finally, I love it!!!!! That thing works like a champ. I just have to get used to spreading with a truck again, lol. Big difference between that and the push spreader


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I have had people asking me about snow this week, and i've had no clue they were even calling for any. Looks like I might possibly get my first real push Tuesday/Wednesday!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont get your hopes up on that snow, lol. Tuesday and Wednesday are a good ways away. ALOT can change between now and then. Goddam non snow giving weather patterns


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;701384 said:


> Dont get your hopes up on that snow, lol. Tuesday and Wednesday are a good ways away. ALOT can change between now and then. Goddam non snow giving weather patterns


It is all my fault. It is not snowing because i fianlly have my lights wired up. I am so looking forward to pushing some snow with the new truck.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya, It could and probably will change a hundred times before then.


SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NORTHERN INDIANA
511 AM EST SUN JAN 4 2009

INZ003>009-012>018-020-022>027-032>034-MIZ077>081-OHZ001-002-004-
005-015-016-024-025-041930-
LA PORTE-ST. JOSEPH IN-ELKHART-LAGRANGE-STEUBEN-NOBLE-DE KALB-
STARKE-PULASKI-MARSHALL-FULTON IN-KOSCIUSKO-WHITLEY-ALLEN IN-
WHITE-CASS IN-MIAMI-WABASH-HUNTINGTON-WELLS-ADAMS-GRANT-BLACKFORD-
JAY-BERRIEN-CASS MI-ST. JOSEPH MI-BRANCH-HILLSDALE-WILLIAMS-
FULTON OH-DEFIANCE-HENRY-PAULDING-PUTNAM-VAN WERT-ALLEN OH-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MICHIGAN CITY...LA PORTE...SOUTH BEND...
MISHAWAKA...ELKHART...GOSHEN...LAGRANGE...TOPEKA...ANGOLA...
KENDALLVILLE...LIGONIER...AUBURN...GARRETT...KNOX...
NORTH JUDSON...WINAMAC...FRANCESVILLE...PLYMOUTH...BREMEN...
ROCHESTER...WARSAW...WINONA LAKE...COLUMBIA CITY...
SOUTH WHITLEY...FORT WAYNE...MONTICELLO...BROOKSTON...
LOGANSPORT...PERU...WABASH...NORTH MANCHESTER...HUNTINGTON...
BLUFFTON...OSSIAN...DECATUR...BERNE...MARION...HARTFORD CITY...
MONTPELIER...PORTLAND...NILES...BENTON HARBOR...ST. JOSEPH...
BUCHANAN...DOWAGIAC...CASSOPOLIS...STURGIS...THREE RIVERS...
COLDWATER...HILLSDALE...BRYAN...WAUSEON...ARCHBOLD...DEFIANCE...
NAPOLEON...PAULDING...ANTWERP...OTTAWA...PANDORA...VAN WERT...
DELPHOS...LIMA
511 AM EST SUN JAN 4 2009 /411 AM CST SUN JAN 4 2009/


...WINTER STORM POSSIBLE TUESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY...

A STRONG UPPER LEVEL TROUGH WILL PUSH INTO THE CENTRAL PLAINS EARLY
THIS WEEK...SUPPORTING THE DEVELOPMENT OF AN INTENSE WINTER STORM
SYSTEM. THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO TRACK JUST EAST OF OR OVER THE
REGION...ALLOWING THE THREAT FOR HEAVY SNOW...FREEZING RAIN AND
SLEET. THE EXACT TRACK OF THIS STORM SYSTEM AS WELL AS THE
RESULTANT TEMPERATURE PROFILES ARE STILL UNKNOWN AT THIS POINT AND
WILL CONTINUE TO BE MONITORED. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS IN EXCESS OF 6
INCHES...AS WELL AS A PERIOD OF SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN WILL BE
POSSIBLE ACROSS PORTIONS OF THE REGION. IN ADDITION...POSSIBLE
STRONG NORTHWEST WINDS ON THE BACKSIDE OF THE SYSTEM WOULD SUPPORT
AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW CREATING NEAR WHITE OUT
CONDITIONS AT TIMES.

THIS STATEMENT IS AN OUTLOOK TO HIGHLIGHT THE POSSIBILITY OF A
SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM. AS INFORMATION AND LOCATION BECOMES MORE
CERTAIN...WINTER STORM WATCHES AND WARNINGS MAY BE ISSUED. YOU
SHOULD BEGIN THINKING ABOUT PREPARATIONS NOW...WELL BEFORE THE EVENT
IS SET TO BEGIN. TAKE TIME TO ORGANIZE A PLAN OF ACTION AND CREATE A
PREPAREDNESS KIT WITH SUPPLIES SO YOU ARE NOT CAUGHT OFF GUARD. LISTEN
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR LOCAL MEDIA FOR LATER UPDATES ON
THIS SITUATION.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

How do you get those things days before we do?? I still am doubting anything really. 

Mike, between you getting the lights working on your truck and me getting my new salter, there is no chance in hell we will see any snow, lol


----------



## fordmstng66

T, i am sure of that. That spreader is sweet. I have decided to put the new keys in my torsion bars, i am tired of the front of the truck bottoming out everytime i leave a parking lot. I am not sure if i will do it myself, or go to 4 wheel parts. I believe Eshleman's also installs them.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

lol Who knows. Really its only 3 days out and if they are saying the 6 inches, then we will most likey have a winter storm watch posted in a day or two also. I'm not getting my hopes up or getting the plow on either.


----------



## born2farm

I know its not gonna snow now that i landed a small apartment complex for plowing and possibly mowing. o well....looks like a good chance mid week


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

So when it doesn't snow, I need to go cut someones lights that they finally hooked up and go talk to someone in charge of a small appartment complex lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

snow whats that u speak of. Middle of the week look decent but it either way its ok.


----------



## carl b

whats up fellas ?
Tom I would like to see a pic of your salt spreader & controller 

Is it the same as a buyers ?

I saw the weather it don't look good . I have been doing house a clean out. It don't pay well but, it pays so at least i have something to do .


----------



## kc2006

who wants to play with strobes? Ron where you at??! 

I'm pulling my strobe system today maybe. Something aint right with it. It's got a different issue every day. We replaced the power supply, 4 of the tubes. I'm thinking I got one bum light and possibly something wrong with the switch wiring. I dont see how my wiring could be messed up unless a wire got chaffed and its shorting. 

gotta find something to do since theres no snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;701484 said:


> So when it doesn't snow, I need to go cut someones lights that they finally hooked up and go talk to someone in charge of a small appartment complex lol


I posted your weather statement over on skyeye to get their view points on it. Also don't forget you will need to go up and take Tom's new spreader too.lol

JP


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;701536 said:


> I posted your weather statement over on skyeye to get their view points on it. Also don't forget you will need to go up and take Tom's new spreader too.lol
> 
> JP


Thanks for reminding me, I could even use that on my truck. Tom whats your address?

EDIT: BTW i saw your post on there.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;701538 said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I could even use that on my truck. Tom whats your address?
> 
> EDIT: BTW i saw your post on there.


Not a problem.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I need to go look up the records for a lawncare customer. She is complaining about her leaf bill. Need to compare the past few years.


----------



## VBigFord20

kc2006;701535 said:


> who wants to play with strobes? Ron where you at??!
> 
> I'm pulling my strobe system today maybe. Something aint right with it. It's got a different issue every day. We replaced the power supply, 4 of the tubes. I'm thinking I got one bum light and possibly something wrong with the switch wiring. I dont see how my wiring could be messed up unless a wire got chaffed and its shorting.
> 
> gotta find something to do since theres no snow.


What kind do you have and what exactly is the issue?

I used the sho-me's, took my time to do it all right the first time and have had no issues since.

My backup lights on the other hand, god only knows why they don't want to work.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

For the torsion keys, I would just have them done. You need a special tool to take the T bars out to install the new keys. I am considering doing that next year to mine. Which kit did you get?? Since my truck sits kinda level right now, I will add a leaf or 2 in the a$$ of the truck too after I do the keys. They say it raises the front 2". But I will say putting the timbrens in helped the front end a ton. Not that it really had much issue in the first place. There is only one step up in Tbars from mine to the heaviest ones. Someone optioned my truck very well.

Here are the pics of the truck and the salter: Here


----------



## kc2006

VBigFord20;701609 said:


> What kind do you have and what exactly is the issue?
> 
> I used the sho-me's, took my time to do it all right the first time and have had no issues since.
> 
> My backup lights on the other hand, god only knows why they don't want to work.


was supposed to be all wheelen but got a wheelen power supply, nova tubes and ? wires. I personally don't like that the wires are smaller gauge and really hard. VS a good set of wires that are what 16 gauge and alittle more flexible.

At first, had the front 2 on the first channel, the rear 4 on a second. The rear 4 acted up, one was slow, then it stopped and 2 more started flashing slow. Got 4 new set out, fixed that, one still seemed dimer then the others though. Thought I was good, then the one front acted up, again slow flashing or sometimes wouldnt flash. Also the fronts were nce and bright, then switch the rears on and they'd dim down bad.

Then the power supply would make this nasty hum/grind noise on the 1/2 channel. Switch the lights all around and they work on the rear channel. Then off and on the rear would act up, or flip the rear on and all 6 would turn on.

Got the new powersupply, everything worked yesterday, but the one front was still flashing slow. Went out last night to see if they dimmed still and only 3 lights worked. Messed around only 1 worked. Then today went back out and all worked, now I'm down to just the rears.

SO! I'm going over all my wiring under dash. I took a couple hours wiring the switches up, used the good connectors that have shrink wrap on them. All the wires under truck are in tubing and ends are wrapped with tape, theres zero possibility that a wire was chaffed under truck. And unless a wire somehow came lose from a connector under dash, i have no clue.

If i wouldn't lose my arse on it, i'd pull the whole thing and get all genuine wheelen stuff just for peace of mind.


----------



## kc2006

lil update. Checked all my wiring and everything is fine. The backs work fine. But I had taken the fronts out to swap them to see if it was the bulb or the wire that was messed up on the one, and I think I broke them because after switching them they won't work. They don't appear broke but they still dont work.

So, I'm going to order 2 new bulbs. And since all the wiring is the way it should be and nothing is damaged, with the 2 new bulbs....it _should_ be ok. We'll see.

But heres what i was saying about the ? wiring. Tell me this wouldn't make you uneasy. Look at the difference in the wire on the head vs the other wiring.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;701642 said:


> For the torsion keys, I would just have them done. You need a special tool to take the T bars out to install the new keys. I am considering doing that next year to mine. Which kit did you get?? Since my truck sits kinda level right now, I will add a leaf or 2 in the a$$ of the truck too after I do the keys. They say it raises the front 2". But I will say putting the timbrens in helped the front end a ton. Not that it really had much issue in the first place. There is only one step up in Tbars from mine to the heaviest ones. Someone optioned my truck very well.
> 
> Here are the pics of the truck and the salter: Here


The ruck looks good. It should be alot nicer not havingto get out of the truck to salt now.

I am not sure what brand i keys i will get, I will probably go to 4 Wheel parts, they are about 15 minutes away from my work, and they will be able to align the front end without having to go somewhere else. I was going to see if i could just rent the tool from autozone.


----------



## born2farm

Anybody else gettin hit with the heavy fog?


----------



## Young Pup

Yep foggy and drizzle here. Especially heavy around any type of any deep water.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;701924 said:


> Anybody else gettin hit with the heavy fog?


we still have some snow on the ground so its even worse


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya its been foggy here most of the day.

Just bought quickbooks pro 2009...Office Depot had it half off so it was only $100.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;702003 said:


> Ya its been foggy here most of the day.
> 
> Just bought quickbooks pro 2009...Office Depot had it half off so it was only $100.


It sucks that i am 2 dumb to know how to use something like that i use alot of paper and alot of math come tax time. and my tax man hates me


----------



## clark lawn

Elwer Lawn Care;702003 said:


> Ya its been foggy here most of the day.
> 
> Just bought quickbooks pro 2009...Office Depot had it half off so it was only $100.


couple weeks ago they had it for free.
It sucks that i am 2 dumb to know how to use something like that i use alot of paper and alot of math come tax time. and my tax man hates me

just do like me i just plyed with it till i figured it out


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah we have some good fog and a little drizzle here too. I am about done with this fall/springlike weather. Winter would be nice eventually:realmad:


----------



## carl b

thats a nice speader if i may how much ? did it come with a vib ? 



we have fog here too . I have to run to see a job .


----------



## camconcrete

its been sh**ty rainy here all day, plus fog later on, it made for a real nice day cutting and splitting firewood all day today


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I messed around with it some but also had to get a new wireless router and was trying to get that to work, which i have not yet, so quickbooks is downloaded and thats it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;702160 said:


> thats a nice speader if i may how much ? did it come with a vib ?
> 
> we have fog here too . I have to run to see a job .


Thanks. I paid a grand even for it, with tax. Yes it does come with a vibrator kit too. Works very, very nicely


----------



## LHK2

Winter like this is great. It's kinda like the bird flu, you drown in your own debts until you can't breath anymore.


----------



## f250man

I've had a decent winter so far. Getting paid is a whole differant story. :realmad: 

So Carl hows the truck running with the second rebuild?

Tom it will get better buddy its a new year it cant be as bad as last year it has to change. I sure the hell hope it dose.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Having payment issues already??? That blows!!! 

Yeah it will change. This is the year of change so lets hope it is for the better. We usually start to get our good snows very soon


----------



## LHK2

No problems here. Been doing this for 21 yrs. Bank account is very happy.


----------



## f250man

I quit relying on the snow to make a living here in Ohio. I would starve trying.


----------



## born2farm

f250man;703404 said:


> I quit relying on the snow to make a living here in Ohio. I would starve trying.


Smart man. Anymore I look at snow as extra. Gotta have the equipment to deal with it but I gotta keep the costs low.


----------



## VBigFord20

kc2006;701739 said:


> lil update. Checked all my wiring and everything is fine. The backs work fine. But I had taken the fronts out to swap them to see if it was the bulb or the wire that was messed up on the one, and I think I broke them because after switching them they won't work. They don't appear broke but they still dont work.
> 
> So, I'm going to order 2 new bulbs. And since all the wiring is the way it should be and nothing is damaged, with the 2 new bulbs....it _should_ be ok. We'll see.
> 
> But heres what i was saying about the ? wiring. Tell me this wouldn't make you uneasy. Look at the difference in the wire on the head vs the other wiring.


That wire is small. Maybe to small to carry the needed current. Is your supply a 60w or a 90w?

As for dimming when you turn them all on that is normal. The way most power supplies work is that the divide the power to the amount of lights you have. So if you have a 60w supply and 6 lights, each get 10w from the source. But if you only have 2 hooked up, they get 30w each. At least that's how mine works, and I would think thats a common thing.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;702205 said:


> Thanks. I paid a grand even for it, with tax. Yes it does come with a vibrator kit too. Works very, very nicely


you stole that . that's a dam nice



f250man;702389 said:


> I've had a decent winter so far. Getting paid is a whole differant story. :realmad:
> 
> So Carl hows the truck running with the second rebuild?
> 
> Tom it will get better buddy its a new year it cant be as bad as last year it has to change. I sure the hell hope it dose.


so far so good . it wasn't a whole rebuild tho just one part a piston I think . but it still hits hard as he!! . I havn't pulled my trailer yet so i hope it works well .

I need so info guys  I looked at a mower older bobcat rider . the guy wont's 3200 than i get their and it goes to 3000 than i call i said hows 2500 sound no 2800 . i said call me if you'll take 2500 . so he calls me ( voice mail ) i'll go 2700 . so do i wait until he goes down or pay up ? also he's going to school for a week tomorrow . so i have to figure it out like now :realmad:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Stay firm with your 2500!!!! Sounds like he cant make up his mind, so make it up for him!! So what if he goes to school for a week?? Not like you will use the machine any time soon, whether you get it tomorrow or a week from tomorrow!!!


----------



## f250man

I agree with Tom stick with your price sounds like the guy is really looking to get rid of it and will come down and meet your price. 

I must be sick I'm agreeing with Tom. LOL


----------



## carl b

f250man;704189 said:


> I agree with Tom stick with your price sounds like the guy is really looking to get rid of it and will come down and meet your price.
> 
> I must be sick I'm agreeing with Tom. LOL


were all sick than . LOL thats what i was thinking . thanxs guys i will stay with my price i really don't have to have it anyway just looks like a good deal .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

See Im not dumb all the time LOL 

Looks like we will be getting the shaft again on this storm too. Little bit of snow then freezing rain and sleet. I got nothing left to say about this winter anymore


----------



## TRKling

Sydenstricker Landscaping;704218 said:


> See Im not dumb all the time LOL
> 
> Looks like we will be getting the shaft again on this storm too. Little bit of snow then freezing rain and sleet. I got nothing left to say about this winter anymore


Didn't they say an inch to 3 on the last storm and more fell? Can't leave an inch of slush on a commercial lot to freeze - we're heading into a cold spell (15 high on sunday) - it would make for some wonderful ice build-up.

There's still two and a half months left - the snow is coming... sooner or later! Last year we did not get 'good' snow until Feb. and March if you recall.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;704218 said:


> See Im not dumb all the time LOL
> 
> Looks like we will be getting the shaft again on this storm too. Little bit of snow then freezing rain and sleet. I got nothing left to say about this winter anymore


o sh** its winter, maybe i should stop looking at mowers


----------



## carl b

Tom ,you got the act of stealth in this war. LOL


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;704218 said:


> See Im not dumb all the time LOL
> 
> Looks like we will be getting the shaft again on this storm too. Little bit of snow then freezing rain and sleet. I got nothing left to say about this winter anymore


Tom at least it looks like you will be able to put that spreader to some good use tonight, and tomorrow. The guy i plow for makes more money spreading salt than he does plowing, that is what he tells me at least.

4 wheel parts wants about $500. to purchase the keys, install them and align the truck. Looks like i will be just adding the timbrens for now, Eshelman's has them in stock.


----------



## carl b

last month i made more salting than plowing


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will believe it when I see the snow or freezing rain for that matter. But until then I have a few nice walls to stare at and the computer screen, LOL

How much is Eshelman's charging you for the Timbrens?? 500 isnt really that bad to do all that work, especially since most of the keys I have seen run about 200 or so.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;704323 said:


> I will believe it when I see the snow or freezing rain for that matter. But until then I have a few nice walls to stare at and the computer screen, LOL
> 
> How much is Eshelman's charging you for the Timbrens?? 500 isnt really that bad to do all that work, especially since most of the keys I have seen run about 200 or so.


The lady at Eshelman's guessed at the price of the Timbrens around 200, which is right around where everyone else is online, i am sure they will be a little lower. Sometimes she does not want to look prices up. I will probably go this weekend and pick those up.

4 wheel parts wanted 220 for the keys, 150 for install, and 115 or so for the alignment. the price was not that bad, but since the white stuff is not falling, i will stick with the Timbrens, because if i spend 500 on on keys the old lady will kill me. We are getting married this June, she is watching my spending, she is still getting over the shock of my led's i put on.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

fordmstng66;704334 said:


> The lady at Eshelman's guessed at the price of the Timbrens around 200, which is right around where everyone else is online, i am sure they will be a little lower. Sometimes she does not want to look prices up. I will probably go this weekend and pick those up.
> Try and get them for 160, that is what I paid for mine there. When I got my spreader there, I got quoted 3 prices by them before the final price, lol. Your best bet is always just walk in and talk to them.
> 4 wheel parts wanted 220 for the keys, 150 for install, and 115 or so for the alignment. the price was not that bad, but since the white stuff is not falling, i will stick with the Timbrens, because if i spend 500 on on keys the old lady will kill me. We are getting married this June, she is watching my spending, she is still getting over the shock of my led's i put on.That really isnt too bad of a price. But no sense in spending a bunch when there isnt any snow. Dont worry, she will get over the shock of the leds when you get the timbrens, LOL


I think sitting around all morning drinking a pot of coffee isnt always the brightest idea:redbounce


----------



## fordmstng66

I only drink coffee during the snow season, keeps me awake when i go to my normal job. That makes for a fun day in front of the computer.

She has ok'd the timbrens. She was in the truck with me once when i bottomed out going out of our driveway. I told her that i could mess up the undercarriage on the truck for the plow, and that would be over 400.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL yeah a bunch of coffee then sit at a desk for 8 hours would make for a very fun day!!!


----------



## clark lawn

Radar shows its snowing here but i dont see any.maybe its invisable snow.


----------



## fordmstng66

I am in Cleveland across from the Airport, and it is lightly snowing here. Just started a few minutes ago.


----------



## clark lawn

just started here now but the radar shows no snow WTF


----------



## Burkartsplow

looks like we are going to get missed again. maybe a couple of inches over the next few days but nothing big.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Accuweather has central Ohio getting 2.3 inches by the 8th! But I bet it's probably that pesky invisible snow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sure we will get missed again. They have the low cutting right across our state, which means we get shyt. We will get a good snow when the stupid lows actually cut further south, until then, enjoy looking at your computer screens for a while, LOL This just means that February and March are either going to be crap too or hold on to your boots for some big snows. The lake is even cold enough for some good lake effect, but still nothing. The guys up north and out in new england are just enjoying the crap outta themselves, setting some good snow total records.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Mid-Ohio Scaper;704481 said:


> Accuweather has central Ohio getting 2.3 inches by the 8th! But I bet it's probably that pesky invisible snow


Thats what they are showing for here to, just yesterday they were showing 9"! but they tend to be wrong alot!

Might get a batch of ice/snow later on tonight, hopefully, would just be nice to get a day out of school.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I put gas in the truck today so dont get ur hopes up it only snows when i am at half.


----------



## born2farm

Ya we got some sleety crap here. Over in Marion they got a lil over 2in...O well.

I got a lead on a 7ft meyers with pump and everything just need an undercarriage for $1000. Its a pretty reputable dealer just not sure if its worth that or not??


----------



## carl b

Well guys I just got back I salted its slick as he!! out here . 


I talked to the kid with the mower . I got it on saturday . I hope no one calls him until than . if sameone does I'm thinking he may sell it to them .:crying: $2500 cash . thats what I'll pay . so if so than cool if not I'll be looking


----------



## carl b

born2farm;704641 said:


> Ya we got some sleety crap here. Over in Marion they got a lil over 2in...O well.
> 
> I got a lead on a 7ft meyers with pump and everything just need an undercarriage for $1000. Its a pretty reputable dealer just not sure if its worth that or not??


If the pump is a e-60 than go get it . if its a e47 than shot for $800


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;704687 said:


> If the pump is a e-60 than go get it . if its a e47 than shot for $800


Ok. Im not sure on the pump. Ill have to wait till tomorrow to contact him. is the e47 something to avoid or something?


----------



## carl b

good pump vary good pump just SLOW slow


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;704691 said:


> Ok. Im not sure on the pump. Ill have to wait till tomorrow to contact him. is the e47 something to avoid or something?


its really not that horrible just alittle slower no big deal


----------



## carl b

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/981880106.html

heres a boss plow $1800 for a 99 1/2 ton

e-47 sorry kgr their so slow the colder it gets the slower they go .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;704700 said:


> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/981880106.html
> 
> heres a boss plow $1800 for a 99 1/2 ton
> 
> e-47 sorry kgr their so slow the colder it gets the slower they go .


I have one its a shelf decoration but it works


----------



## carl b

and it will work forever and two days . i just hate waiting for my plow to move . I had a e 47 sold now i love my e-60.


----------



## born2farm

well i figure the e47 wont be that bad for a starter plow. that boss looks nice


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Slick as hell here too. I wish I had places to salt cs thats all thats needed done this year. Almost fell on my ass wallking over to my building so i put some salt down there. Roads are getting bad, sirens all over the place, could get interesting. And to think I got a call about fertilizing today lol


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;704726 said:


> Slick as hell here too. I wish I had places to salt cs thats all thats needed done this year. Almost fell on my ass wallking over to my building so i put some salt down there. Roads are getting bad, sirens all over the place, could get interesting. And to think I got a call about fertilizing today lol


Ya im gonna push salt a lot next year.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Going to get a spreader for the truck or do it the Tom way lol


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;704738 said:


> Going to get a spreader for the truck or do it the Tom way lol


Well since it will only be drives and walks ill tom it. unless i get some commercials threw my dad.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

There is no Tom way anymore with salt, LOL I got a spreader for the truck too. It isnt doing didly squat shyt here. Not even a rain drop:realmad: Oh well just going to be another boring month


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;704743 said:


> Well since it will only be drives and walks ill tom it. unless i get some commercials threw my dad.


ya, Just saw a landscape company from another town go buy that does some salt at the local doctor,emergency center, atleast the second time that got salted today! Bet thats not cheap but would have no way of figureing out a price on that.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;704749 said:


> There is no Tom way anymore with salt, LOL I got a spreader for the truck too. It isnt doing didly squat shyt here. Not even a rain drop:realmad: Oh well just going to be another boring month


I'll give you 750 bucks for it and will come get it right now payup


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;704749 said:


> There is no Tom way anymore with salt, LOL I got a spreader for the truck too. It isnt doing didly squat shyt here. Not even a rain drop:realmad: Oh well just going to be another boring month


Just come down here and pick me up some accounts and ill let you salt them for me


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;704751 said:


> I'll give you 750 bucks for it and will come get it right now payup


I'll give you $800 . do i here $850


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

was it bought new?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;704749 said:


> There is no Tom way anymore with salt, LOL I got a spreader for the truck too. It isnt doing didly squat shyt here. Not even a rain drop:realmad: Oh well just going to be another boring month


 U complain alot


Elwer Lawn Care;704780 said:


> was it bought new?


and yes


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

a thousand for a new spreader sounds cheap


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am so used to hearing complaining from my wife, that I guess it is all I know how to do, LMAO And yes the spreader was bought new December 31st, 1000 is what I paid, and no I will not sell it. I got a nice Stihl cut off saw for sale if you want that


----------



## camconcrete

what size cutoff saw? is it a 400 or a 460


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Stihl TS760. I bought it a year ago thinking I was going to get into doing retaining walls and what not too. Well that did not pan out at all, so it is collecting dust right now. Starts on 3 pulls and runs fine. I dont have a blade on it. The arbor size is 14"


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

What else you have for sale!? Right now I just need to save save save and hope hope hope for a good year on the lawn side of things.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;704823 said:


> What else you have for sale!? Right now I just need to save save save and hope hope hope for a good year on the lawn side of things.


Exactly what I need to do. I dont want to dump money on a plow this winter but I dont want to turn down a good deal.

The pump is a e47 and he said he would deal on the price since i would have to buy a bracket. so if anyone knows where i can find a bracket i would like to line one up before i commit on the plow.


----------



## camconcrete

760 is a huge saw. Most guys only use 400s, but we have two ts 460s. The 760 is built the same just three or four pounds heavier.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;704829 said:


> Exactly what I need to do. I dont want to dump money on a plow this winter but I dont want to turn down a good deal.
> 
> The pump is a e47 and he said he would deal on the price since i would have to buy a bracket. so if anyone knows where i can find a bracket i would like to line one up before i commit on the plow.


And that one would go on your current truck then?

I'm starting to think about going big and that takes money, lots of money.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;704834 said:


> And that one would go on your current truck then?
> 
> I'm starting to think about going big and that takes money, lots of money.


Ya it would be going on my current truck. Something so I can expand a little bit. I look at it this way. Right now my future is either in farming or landscaping. I can still plow commercially and make it big in plowing in both lines of work. So im thinking that i might purchase a plow to get my name out there for plowing. Who knows...i still need to buy some stuff to mow with next year.


----------



## camconcrete

born2farm;704829 said:


> Exactly what I need to do. I dont want to dump money on a plow this winter but I dont want to turn down a good deal.
> 
> The pump is a e47 and he said he would deal on the price since i would have to buy a bracket. so if anyone knows where i can find a bracket i would like to line one up before i commit on the plow.


you ought to call mr plow in Greenville, they have a pile of parts from used plows and I know they have a bunch of mounts lying around


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya, luckly I don't really need much for mowing season. Just have to pay for the big hung of green metal thats sitting in my building.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Fortunately I only pay for the big beige thing in my drive, lol. Everything else I paid cash for. Keeps overhead down. Im not a big fan of payments. I am probably going to pay the truck off in the summer, so I dont owe shyt on anything. 

Yeah it is a big saw, but it works. Lemme know if you are interested or know someone who does


----------



## born2farm

camconcrete;704838 said:


> you ought to call mr plow in Greenville, they have a pile of parts from used plows and I know they have a bunch of mounts lying around


ok ill see what they got for mounts. thanks


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;704844 said:


> Ya, luckly I don't really need much for mowing season. Just have to pay for the big hung of green metal thats sitting in my building.


ya. if i get this plow i will offer him 800 cash. thay want 1000 and said there willing to deal since i got to get a mount. i think 800 would be a good price if i could scoop this one up/


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

What kind of condition is it in?


----------



## born2farm

Still wating on pics. He said fair so that could mean a rust bucket or just a simple paint job needed. I figure $800 for a plow and $300 for a mount. that would make an $1100 plow which would eat up about 1/3 of what i have to put into mowin next year/


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Hopefully you end up with a good one!

Have you started any of the award applications for FFA yet?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I must say be careful to anyone that has to go out where they actually are getting any kind of precip. I will be sitting here looking at my computer screen,lol.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;704883 said:


> Well I must say be careful to anyone that has to go out where they actually are getting any kind of precip. I will be sitting here looking at my computer screen,lol.


Your not the only one!


----------



## carl b

born2farm;704829 said:


> Exactly what I need to do. I dont want to dump money on a plow this winter but I dont want to turn down a good deal.
> 
> The pump is a e47 and he said he would deal on the price since i would have to buy a bracket. so if anyone knows where i can find a bracket i would like to line one up before i commit on the plow.


does it have a touch pad ?



Sydenstricker Landscaping;704851 said:


> Fortunately I only pay for the big beige thing in my drive, lol. Everything else I paid cash for. Keeps overhead down. Im not a big fan of payments. I am probably going to pay the truck off in the summer, so I dont owe shyt on anything.
> 
> Yeah it is a big saw, but it works. Lemme know if you are interested or know someone who does


how much ?

HAHA I have no payments !!! o ya all my stuff is junk . it all runs tho thats how you " make it big " buy with CASH only . I haven't a payment in six years

what does lmno mean ?

you wont here me conplian anymore all I'm buying this year is a used plow truck in july . I'm weared I buy mowers in winter plows in summer . I get them cheap tho sat. I'll post a pic of my used mower


----------



## carl b

Brock ,

look at this than call & see if he will sell only the mount . offer him 100 bucks go as high as 150

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/982993937.html


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;704898 said:


> Brock ,
> 
> look at this than call & see if he will sell only the mount . offer him 100 bucks go as high as 150
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/982993937.html


hey thanks for the link. wont i need to know for sure what hook up this plow im looking at has or is it all the same?


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;704880 said:


> Hopefully you end up with a good one!
> 
> Have you started any of the award applications for FFA yet?


Im working on finishing up the record books right now. Gotta go to my advisors house soon to work on them. How bout you? Hes got me entering 4 profficiency awards:crying:


----------



## f250man

Tom I just got back in from going to Euclid to drop that back rack off and it was raining the whole way home. Painesville must have a huge umbrella over it.  I got home about 20 Min's ago and got out of the truck to a ice skating rink the drive was a sheet of ice and so was the deck to so I pulled a Tom and got the spreader out and salted. LOL.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;704912 said:


> Im working on finishing up the record books right now. Gotta go to my advisors house soon to work on them. How bout you? Hes got me entering 4 profficiency awards:crying:


I have 4 more months of info to put in my record books. What 4 are you doing? You doing some for farming too i take it?

I'm probably going to only be entered in Turf Grass Managment one. Haven't even started it yet.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;704915 said:


> I have 4 more months of info to put in my record books. What 4 are you doing? You doing some for farming too i take it?
> 
> I'm probably going to only be entered in Turf Grass Managment one. Haven't even started it yet.


Ya im doing oil crop for soybeans, feed crop for corn, diversified crop for the two combined and he said either turf grass or small biz.


----------



## carl b

born2farm;704905 said:


> hey thanks for the link. wont i need to know for sure what hook up this plow im looking at has or is it all the same?


do not buy a plow that sits behind the bumper . that plow in the link is a classic mount . it may be 10-15 years old . but they work well parts are every where too . if you have any ? your welcome to call me . If i can't tell you than i have a friend that can . try hooking power to it (jump it) it should turn left . you'll here it run atlest .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;704919 said:


> Ya im doing oil crop for soybeans, feed crop for corn, diversified crop for the two combined and he said either turf grass or small biz.


Wouldn't it be something if we were up against each other at state! lol I doubt i'll get that far. You'll have fun filling all those out...NOT...but next year will be easy, just update the information.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, the umbrella is sitting in my driveway, lol How was it out in Willoughby?? My grandpa was about worthless on the weather info. Unless he cant see his car, he could care less about the snow or ice. 

Carl, I think lmno means laughing my nuts off?? Or let me know?? Im looking fer 500 obo on the saw. Dunno what they are worth but I figure it is a good starting point.


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;704921 said:


> do not buy a plow that sits behind the bumper . that plow in the link is a classic mount . it may be 10-15 years old . but they work well parts are every where too . if you have any ? your welcome to call me . If i can't tell you than i have a friend that can . try hooking power to it (jump it) it should turn left . you'll here it run atlest .


So if i go to look at this plow the guy want 1000 for i should first make sure its a classic mount then hook it up to my jump pack and make sure i hear the motor running?

believe it or not i dont think i want a touch pad. seems like it would be harder to mount to my shifter in the 5 speed.

i might call my dad. he has a mount off of a 99 ford 250 but not sure if its the same. thanks again


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;704928 said:


> Wouldn't it be something if we were up against each other at state! lol I doubt i'll get that far. You'll have fun filling all those out...NOT...but next year will be easy, just update the information.


Ya my goal is to just get them all in this year. Get them graded then know what to look for next year. Im gonna focus more on my small biz one cuz thats the one im proud of. I want to get top in the nation my senior year. only one kid from our chapter has made it that far and my ag teacher said that i was prolly the last kid that he will see do it since hes retiring so he is really pushing me.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

born2farm;704945 said:


> So if i go to look at this plow the guy want 1000 for i should first make sure its a classic mount then hook it up to my jump pack and make sure i hear the motor running?
> 
> believe it or not i dont think i want a touch pad. seems like it would be harder to mount to my shifter in the 5 speed.
> 
> i might call my dad. he has a mount off of a 99 ford 250 but not sure if its the same. thanks again


Yeah make sure the motor works before you even give the guy a red cent. Yeah a touch pad would be a little tough with a stick. The 99 250 mount will not work since the SD's are solid front axle and your truck is a 150 with the IFS


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;704948 said:


> Ya my goal is to just get them all in this year. Get them graded then know what to look for next year. Im gonna focus more on my small biz one cuz thats the one im proud of. I want to get top in the nation my senior year. only one kid from our chapter has made it that far and my ag teacher said that i was prolly the last kid that he will see do it since hes retiring so he is really pushing me.


Well thats good. I just don't like going down in march for the evaluations if i make it that far. I did my sophmore year but not last year. But some of it I think they grade by money invested or what not. Will have to wait and see i guess.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;704952 said:


> Yeah make sure the motor works before you even give the guy a red cent. Yeah a touch pad would be a little tough with a stick. The 99 250 mount will not work since the SD's are solid front axle and your truck is a 150 with the IFS


Ok. Its the same dealer that i got my Scag off of and my uncle got his Tiger Cub off of. Plus they guy my dad subs for buys all his bulk salt there some hopefully i can get a deal on it. I figure if its in good shape that a 7ft meyers with e47 pump for $800 on my truck should be a good starter rig.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;704959 said:


> Well thats good. I just don't like going down in march for the evaluations if i make it that far. I did my sophmore year but not last year. But some of it I think they grade by money invested or what not. Will have to wait and see i guess.


Ya. I prolly wont make it to far this year, Im only doin it cuz he is making me. He made me read everysingle board at State Conv. that had to do with farm or turf proficiencys...


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;704972 said:


> Ya. I prolly wont make it to far this year, Im only doin it cuz he is making me. He made me read everysingle board at State Conv. that had to do with farm or turf proficiencys...


Lol...our teachers dont really make us, just tell us that its easy money so most do them. We have so many members that its hard for them to really push us into doing them.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;704986 said:


> Lol...our teachers dont really make us, just tell us that its easy money so most do them. We have so many members that its hard for them to really push us into doing them.


Ya im not really even sure what the payouts are for them


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;705009 said:


> Ya im not really even sure what the payouts are for them


Well your gurenteed to get 25 bucks for each one at local, then state pays good if you win or get second. National is really really good, not sure on figures tho.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Are you guys in high school??? I tell ya what, it's kids like you that need to shine a light of direction to the rest of the kids in America who think they should get everything handed to them. Going out starting your own company at that age. God bless you guys!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya, Brock and I are. I'm a senior, so about done. Brock your a soph right? I know very few people that have motivation like us to go out and start something!


----------



## born2farm

Mid-Ohio Scaper;705020 said:


> Are you guys in high school??? I tell ya what, it's kids like you that need to shine a light of direction to the rest of the kids in America who think they should get everything handed to them. Going out starting your own company at that age. God bless you guys!


Thank you. Yes I am a sophmore in highschool and started mowing my 8th grade year. I hate the kids that have things handed to them and have absolutly no work ethic. Thanks again. It means a lot when someone thinks were doin something right and not just out to low ball.


----------



## Young Pup

What's up fellas. I see we have the Travis and Brock show tonight. Raining here now. Had ice this am. Not sure what else we will see in the next day. Maybe some snow at some point to plow. I hope.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;705038 said:


> What's up fellas. I see we have the Travis and Brock show tonight. Raining here now. Had ice this am. Not sure what else we will see in the next day. Maybe some snow at some point to plow. I hope.


Yep we do, shows going to end soon, my eyes are telling me to stop lol

All we can do is hope!


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;705038 said:


> What's up fellas. I see we have the Travis and Brock show tonight. Raining here now. Had ice this am. Not sure what else we will see in the next day. Maybe some snow at some point to plow. I hope.


Lol prolly cuz were the only ones with now salt contracts. Ya its a slick mess here. I want snow:redbounce


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;705038 said:


> What's up fellas. I see we have the Travis and Brock show tonight. Raining here now. Had ice this am. Not sure what else we will see in the next day. Maybe some snow at some point to plow. I hope.


Last I checked 2.3" from Accuweather


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;705047 said:


> Last I checked 2.3" from Accuweather


Here is what accuweather says for us:

WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Jan 6 | Jan 7 | Jan 8. Total amount 3.5 Inches.
Heavy rain occurring on Jan 6. Total amount 0.52 Inches.

The snow part has gone up, I just noticed that too.


----------



## Young Pup

Travis and Brock, salting is a good money maker that is for sure. 


JP


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;705060 said:


> Travis and Brock, salting is a good money maker that is for sure.
> 
> JP


The problem is that most residential dont want salt, commercials are good but then they get too big to do with an atv....so ya


----------



## born2farm

Ya. How many of you guys can sell salting to residentials as a pre treat or an ice treatment? The only way i can salt is if i put it in the price and do it after i plow.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;705064 said:


> The problem is that most residential dont want salt, commercials are good but then they get too big to do with an atv....so ya


Oh I know. My residentials don't want salt at all. I use it on commercials. I do put some down on two residentials that have hills. I don't charge them though. That is if and only if it is slicker than all get out when I get ready to leave. It is not very much that I put down just enough for them to get up the hill.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;705073 said:


> Ya. How many of you guys can sell salting to residentials as a pre treat or an ice treatment? The only way i can salt is if i put it in the price and do it after i plow.


Even if you figure it in, some people are worried about their concrete. Espeically the older folks.


----------



## LHK2

Sydenstricker Landscaping;704851 said:


> Fortunately I only pay for the big beige thing in my drive, lol. Everything else I paid cash for. Keeps overhead down. Im not a big fan of payments. I am probably going to pay the truck off in the summer, so I dont owe shyt on anything.
> 
> Yeah it is a big saw, but it works. Lemme know if you are interested or know someone who does


What are you asking for it? Let me know


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;705120 said:


> Even if you figure it in, some people are worried about their concrete. Espeically the older folks.


Ya the only salt i have is that small apartment complex but they said only do it after i plow or if thay call.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

born2farm;705073 said:


> Ya. How many of you guys can sell salting to residentials as a pre treat or an ice treatment? The only way i can salt is if i put it in the price and do it after i plow.


I did on a few of mine. They are older and have no desire to fall on their asses so they want me to handle it. Another one has 2 handicapped kids who are in wheelchairs and need the drive spotless so they can get on the bus for school, etc. My only resi with 0 tolerance. And I have a few drives that are on a decent incline too. And of course my commercial lots


Elwer Lawn Care;705120 said:


> Even if you figure it in, some people are worried about their concrete. Espeically the older folks.


That is why you gotta sell them on calcium applications. Sure the material is more expensive, but I may go thru 5 bags of calcium this winter. That and you can just toss it by hand out of a bucket. Seems kinda like a PITA, but hey money is money


LHK2;705121 said:


> What are you asking for it? Let me know


I am looking to get 500 obo. I know they are pretty $$$ when new, so that is why obo.

Well I decided to look out my window earlier and went oh shyt!!!! That looks pretty damn slick out there. Needless to say I had to go salt. Saw a few good wrecks on my way out. People just dont understand the concept of slowing the hell down. The Lake County Sheriff is telling everyone to get the heck off of the roads now!!! It is about time they do that


----------



## camconcrete

> I am looking to get 500 obo. I know they are pretty $$$ when new, so that is why obo.


Thats a deal. I will keep my ears open..... to bad I just bought a new ts460 last summer lol:crying:


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;704944 said:


> Steve, the umbrella is sitting in my driveway, lol How was it out in Willoughby?? My grandpa was about worthless on the weather info. Unless he cant see his car, he could care less about the snow or ice.
> 
> Carl, I think lmno means laughing my nuts off?? Or let me know?? Im looking fer 500 obo on the saw. Dunno what they are worth but I figure it is a good starting point.


I'll see if anyone wants one . if it were a 16" I'd buy it .



born2farm;704945 said:


> So if i go to look at this plow the guy want 1000 for i should first make sure its a classic mount then hook it up to my jump pack and make sure i hear the motor running?
> 
> believe it or not i dont think i want a touch pad. seems like it would be harder to mount to my shifter in the 5 speed.
> 
> i might call my dad. he has a mount off of a 99 ford 250 but not sure if its the same. thanks again


I don't think it will fit off a 250 . go with a slick stick mout it on the shifter . yep the motor will turn but you have to hook up the wires to raise the lift cylinder up


----------



## camconcrete

16" heads aren't too expensive..... and you could have it changed in about five minutes.
We always run 14" cause then i can interchange blades with my floor saw..... even though they say you can't do it


----------



## camconcrete

Elwer Lawn Care;704928 said:


> Wouldn't it be something if we were up against each other at state! lol I doubt i'll get that far. You'll have fun filling all those out...NOT...but next year will be easy, just update the information.


you guys could do what my brother did when he was in high school. he's four years behind me, and after i graduated, all my books from my state degree packet were still in the ag office, and every year he would take what books of mine he needed, pulled the staples on the jackets, and put new ones on them with his name on it. It made it real easy for him cause he and I were partners with all our show cattle, and he took over the crops, so he had to do jack sh**t to get his state degree


----------



## f250man

Well guys what a mess we go going here had about a dozen calls for salt last night and this morning so I went and got some salt and the spreader out and put down about 1500# pounds on the drives and Commercial lots. Im glad my commercials are small enough for a walk behind spreader. it is warming up with rain now but it still is icy and the dam schools are still open . Superintendent is a dumb A**.


----------



## born2farm

Its a slippery mess out there. Only school in my county and the surronding county not delayed or closed. God I hate the new superintendient,


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah everything is pretty slick here still too. I salted twice, once last night and once again this morning. This is supposed to turn to all snow........we will see


----------



## f250man

Yea maybe 1-3 tonight and 1-3 tomorrow but we will wait and see.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I'm glad I don't salt today, was able to get up and see school delayed and no snow so went back to bed!


----------



## f250man

Talked to the Clap today and he been out salting all night and is taking a nap.


----------



## StoneDevil

Rain Rain Go Away come back another day,


----------



## carl b

Cloudy with a chance of rain and freezing drizzle early...Then snow likely. Little or no snow accumulation. Highs in the mid 30s. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent

o well, I'll plow some day. I salted 2 times now it wasn't that bad here today . may be i live in the warm part of Ohio . . the snow will come and go so for now I can play on the computer


----------



## kc2006

had flurried here for about 10 mins and thats it. They keep saying 1-2 tonight and 1-2 tomorrow but I doubt we'll see it. It feels pretty warm out right now and just like a sleet mix coming down.

One back brake on my truck is hanging up or something. Smelled like the one was frying up on the way home today so i get to pull a tire and freeze my arse off trying to figure out whats wrong.

It doesn't even snow and my shats still breaking down!?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Well, the ground is covered in white. Looks nice but I still don't think we're going to get enough to plow.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Got some snow but not enought, just a dusting in spots. Its warm too so its not really sticking around much.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

On another note, decided to finish up a project I started some time ago.

Figured you guys have played it, might not remember it if you were drinking tho 

I just layed my magnets on there but i'm having a set of decals made up for them and on the other set there will be John Deere decals.

Then i'm going to have the graphic place design something else up for my truck for this year.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ah yes the ye old cornhole games. I have never had the luxury of playing. Looks cool though Travis


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kurt my parking break cable broke and i wasnt pulling the tires off no thanks. i couldnt get the rotors off last time i did breaks anyway. so i beat the parking break thing to where it needed to be then cable tied the cable up out of the way. works nice now. ill fix it some day


----------



## transman74

As you all know i am new to this snow removal thing. I had a guy call me about some salting and when i gave him the price he acted like i was way to high. How do you base your salt prices? I use 50 pound bags. The parking lot was probably 800 feet deep and 200 feet wide and it is gravel. The front of it is a used car lot and the rear is used to park big trucks and trailers. so there are a few obstacles. I figured that it would take 5 bags @ $15.00 per bag with a total of $75.00. Is that too much? IF so then what do i charge because any cheaper I really cant make enough money to make it worth my while. Thanks Al


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

transman74;706219 said:


> As you all know i am new to this snow removal thing. I had a guy call me about some salting and when i gave him the price he acted like i was way to high. How do you base your salt prices? I use 50 pound bags. The parking lot was probably 800 feet deep and 200 feet wide and it is gravel. The front of it is a used car lot and the rear is used to park big trucks and trailers. so there are a few obstacles. I figured that it would take 5 bags @ $15.00 per bag with a total of $75.00. Is that too much? IF so then what do i charge because any cheaper I really cant make enough money to make it worth my while. Thanks Al


Your probably right in the ball park. Did he only want salt on the paved stuff. I wouldnt be salting gravel i try to let that freeze so i can push the snow


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

what you're charging is a fair price. I don't handle bag salt, but I charge $20 per bag of Calcium


----------



## transman74

KGRlandscapeing;706224 said:


> Your probably right in the ball park. Did he only want salt on the paved stuff. I wouldnt be salting gravel i try to let that freeze so i can push the snow


We have no snow here to push. He wanted the gravel done because the ice was 3 inchs thick and his trucks were having a hard time parking. Is there a reason to not salt gravel? that question might be dumb but like I said i am new to this. Thanks AL


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

transman74;706230 said:


> We have no snow here to push. He wanted the gravel done because the ice was 3 inchs thick and his trucks were having a hard time parking. Is there a reason to not salt gravel? that question might be dumb but like I said i am new to this. Thanks AL


I think he was talking about letting the gravel freeze up so you're not pushing it (gravel) when you're pushing snow. But if the ice is 3" thick that needs to be addressed.


----------



## VBigFord20

camconcrete;705281 said:


> 16" heads aren't too expensive..... and you could have it changed in about five minutes.
> We always run 14" cause then i can interchange blades with my floor saw..... even though they say you can't do it


I do that also, never had a issue.

It was slick as hell last night. There was so much ice I had a hard time driving on the gravel drive down at the barn when I went to get something off my trailer.

Looks like we might get enough to plow tonight.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

transman74;706230 said:


> We have no snow here to push. He wanted the gravel done because the ice was 3 inchs thick and his trucks were having a hard time parking. Is there a reason to not salt gravel? that question might be dumb but like I said i am new to this. Thanks AL


Ice will keep gravel lockd together so that u can actually plow it normally. Its a mess when u get wet snow and its not frozen. But like u said u dont have snow right now salt wont effect gravel in an adverse way it just makes plowing hard.


----------



## transman74

KGRlandscapeing;706236 said:


> Ice will keep gravel lockd together so that u can actually plow it normally. Its a mess when u get wet snow and its not frozen. But like u said u dont have snow right now salt wont effect gravel in an adverse way it just makes plowing hard.


ok now i get it. thanks guys i didnt think that i was too high he must just be a cheap A**. Thanks Al


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

You lucky suckers up there in the Cleveland area have got snow forecasted tonight through Sat. With 1 - 3" possible tonight. Man, you guys get all the money making fun 
Anyone need any help?


----------



## LHK2

I wouldn't salt the gravel unless needed. How big is the paved part? Tom, is the saw a 14 or 16 blade? Can you send pics. Thanks


----------



## born2farm

well hit trigger here but im not gonna head out till tommorrow morning. roads are terrible and i dont want to hook the trailer on and hit the roads in this weather.


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;706008 said:


> Well, the ground is covered in white. Looks nice but I still don't think we're going to get enough to plow.


Salting for sure no plowing though.


----------



## Young Pup

transman74;706237 said:


> ok now i get it. thanks guys i didnt think that i was too high he must just be a cheap A**. Thanks Al


15 bucks is a good price. If it is 3 inches thick it needs salt to try and melt some of that off. Yes you want it to be frozen to plow but having that much ice is insane. Not safe for you or the other guys that are on it. Heck you could slide into a big rig while salting. Be careful.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Got maybe an inch here. I think it may hit the trigger by 2am I doubt it though. Either way I will be out at 2


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

You guys suck, brock even more so cs he has 3"!


----------



## carl b

We got snow . 1-2 . :redbounce I just got home I live 5 min from the store at most . I saw 10-15 plows out but, not one city plow . I think they are jumping the gun & are new to plowing . so many guys with no job here . how is the job market other parts ?


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;706333 said:


> Got maybe an inch here. I think it may hit the trigger by 2am I doubt it though. Either way I will be out at 2


why do you go out at 2 ? I leave at 3-4 & stop for food at 8 get home by 12-1 . you like hanging with the wife & kids ? I don't can you fix this or help me do


----------



## BRENTMAN

anyone need a driver in the cleveland (western burbs) area, let me know. I'm free free free.

(ps: by driver i mean i'll drive your trucks....i'm plowless)


----------



## born2farm

Well. I do have 3 inches but not gonna head out till the morning. That is if I dont have school. 

Ok and just cuz I sit at home and freak out about this stuff. How would you guys handle this storm in my situation.

We hit trigger around 5. The roads were terrible and I went and checked my drives. Most looked plowable but by the time I got hooked up and ready to go it would of been 7 and I have a three hour route right now. There callin for maybe an inch over night so I figure I will wait till tommorrow and head out around 7am. Not sure if im handling this the right way.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Id go out at 6 but thats just me.


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;706385 said:


> Id go out at 6 but thats just me.


xx 2 6 will get you done by 9


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I go out at 2 because I have a 6-7 hr route and I gotta have my post office opened by 5 am. Plus alot of my customers leave for work around 6-7 am, and I like to be done and at home by the time morning rush starts if I can help it


----------



## carl b

Tom eat breakfast at the rush . you got a pm


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

And if you still have school and your not done plowing yet, just skip school. You'll have to sacrific some to build a good customer base. Plus, its just school.


----------



## born2farm

THanks guys i will prolly head otu around 6 then. And travis that wont fly with my parents lol.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;706402 said:


> I go out at 2 because I have a 6-7 hr route and I gotta have my post office opened by 5 am. Plus alot of my customers leave for work around 6-7 am, and I like to be done and at home by the time morning rush starts if I can help it


Tom i will be up about 3 i have a post office that has to be done, and also one other place that needs to be done, by 6 plus i have my grandmothers house, and my uncles, and on my way to work by 6:15 unless NASA closes down, and i know i will not get that lucky.


----------



## f250man

im going out at 3 and will be out til noon with everything I have plus the stuff I sub out.


----------



## born2farm

Well I got the guy talked down to $750 for the plow. Gonna go look at it saturday and hopefully come home with it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;706434 said:


> THanks guys i will prolly head otu around 6 then. And travis that wont fly with my parents lol.


They don't have to know! Just tell them your taking the 4 wheeler with you!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Carl you have a PM now too!!!!

From the looks of it, I am only gonna plow a few places since we are nowhere near any kind of 2" trigger depth. Got an inch now, enough to plow my commercial lots and a few select resi's. 

I really wish I didnt have to plow in Willowick. Those goddam drives are so narrow, I can just barely squeeze some of the truck in the drive to plow. I know I will be doing some turf repair in the spring


----------



## slone

hey tom. right now we have about 1/2 in. maybe 3/4 and that is it


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;706460 said:


> They don't have to know! Just tell them your taking the 4 wheeler with you!


Well our school is a bunch of dicks and call if a parent doesnt call in.


----------



## carl b

born2farm;706459 said:


> Well I got the guy talked down to $750 for the plow. Gonna go look at it saturday and hopefully come home with it.


Is it a classic with a slick stick ?


----------



## slone

another little band is coming thru now. i have to go out and rearange cars when my daughter gets home in a few minutes. i'll give you a call and let you know with a better estimate


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;706481 said:


> Is it a classic with a slick stick ?


Im not sure. will know more saturday.


----------



## carl b

Saturday is a good day i pick up my mower . now i just have to get a tarp for it . i can't fit it in my barn .:crying: I should be buying a new barn not mowerrs . look for cracks in the mold board & A- frame


----------



## stcroixjoe

I'm heading out in about an hour or so when they all close and try to get home and get some sleep before my real job in the morning has aaron been on here latley i plow a bunch of stuff in lakewood and would like to get a birds eye view of it


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

stcroixjoe;706525 said:


> I'm heading out in about an hour or so when they all close and try to get home and get some sleep before my real job in the morning has aaron been on here latley i plow a bunch of stuff in lakewood and would like to get a birds eye view of it


he was kickin around the other day joe just call him he should be out runnin around droppin salt soon id imagine


----------



## EPPSLLC

Just wanted to give a Kentucky "Hey you buck eyes suck" to you all . . . you guys got the stuff that came north that we were supposed to get!!!!!! All I have done so far this year is SALT SALT SALT!!!!! It sucks I'm ready for some snow!!!!!


----------



## f250man

Hey its Tom jr complaining about no snow. LOL hey DJ whats up Im just get ready to head out to push some snow sorry buddy it will come. Whats been up lately?


----------



## born2farm

Just got in from pushing the apartment. Only have a 2hr delay so far. Gonna head out soon and hit some of the picky resi.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I just got back in i was went to turn in to a lot and got on the rakes to slow down and slid no joke 50ft down the road. Its slippery as **** so becareful. i then proceeded to bang the plow on the curb didnt brake anything that i can see so far. ill look in the day light. I kinda figured it would be one of those days. Ice on the window had to scrape on of my strobes did wanna come on.


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;706826 said:


> I just got back in i was went to turn in to a lot and got on the rakes to slow down and slid no joke 50ft down the road. Its slippery as **** so becareful. i then proceeded to bang the plow on the curb didnt brake anything that i can see so far. ill look in the day light. I kinda figured it would be one of those days. Ice on the window had to scrape on of my strobes did wanna come on.


That sucks about the sliding. I slid in a parking lot this morning, and put the corner of my plow through a fence, looks like i will be fixing that this year


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;706472 said:


> Carl you have a PM now too!!!!
> 
> From the looks of it, I am only gonna plow a few places since we are nowhere near any kind of 2" trigger depth. Got an inch now, enough to plow my commercial lots and a few select resi's.
> 
> I really wish I didnt have to plow in Willowick. Those goddam drives are so narrow, I can just barely squeeze some of the truck in the drive to plow. I know I will be doing some turf repair in the spring


I hear ya on the drives in Willowick. That is why i try and stay away from drives now. I bet is even harder now with that spreader on the back. I think i may have seen you going down 305 about 5ish this morning.


----------



## slone

hey tom give me a call if you will be heading back my way anytime this morning. thanks david.


----------



## born2farm

Just got back in from plowing. Came in to see if school is cancelled and nuttin yet so im gonna stick around and wait on the morning rush to be done then head out


----------



## clark lawn

just got in only did commercial and some of them i only had to do half thanks to the wind.it was very slick out there i slid down a hill for almost 1/2 mile.


----------



## sefh

Is there anyone on this thread from the Toledo area? I'm looking to help in subcontracting and wondering if anyone will be needing any. It looks like we might be getting a storm this weekend.


----------



## Easy

Went out at 2, just got back in. We had quite a bit of snow here, a good 6-8" and still snowing. Had to do some twice already.
Don


----------



## Metz

this is getting annoying. got up at 2, 1/2", got up at 4, 3/4", got up at 6, 1.25". my commercials are a 2-3" trigger. can i plow some freakin snow already?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just got done with the first round of plowing. Skipped a few of them due to wind plowing Had anywhere from 2" up to 6". Some of the drifts were a little bit deeper. Gonna roll back out after the lunch madness for round 2!!

Slone, your phone will be ringing in a few minutes


----------



## kc2006

got to push maybe 6 parking spots at one commercial place then salted the crap out of it because it was all ice. Then pushed all the schools and churches. Gotta love them, theyre all zero tolerence.

IF we ever get an actual snow (you know 4-6" worth) I won't remember how to plow. I'm getting used to this 1" stuff. IF.


----------



## EPPSLLC

I been good . . .. luckily last night we got some snow so i salted some white stuff instead of just ice. I'm just ready to push so i can make some GOOD MONEY!!!!


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;706954 said:


> Just got done with the first round of plowing. Skipped a few of them due to wind plowing Had anywhere from 2" up to 6". Some of the drifts were a little bit deeper. Gonna roll back out after the lunch madness for round 2!!
> 
> Slone, your phone will be ringing in a few minutes


I had some drifts this morning too, some were 12+ inches deep. I hate the ones close to a building or door and are deeper than the plow blade is high. ( Can't get over them to back drag ) I just hand shovel them into an area where I can push them with the truck.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I took a little nappy now i am gonna go out clean them up i guess.


----------



## Young Pup

Got a call last night about 8 for a new estimate for a lot. Went up looked at it called him back while I was there. told him the prices and such, said get er done. All I had to do was spread salt, but I waited to do it till about 4 am this morning. Wanted to make sure whatever we were going to get was done. So now I am off to meet the guy and have him sign some paperwork.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Woud of been another salt even here today. Debating on going to salt the church now or wait to see if we get more snow tomorrow. Nobody is at the church untill saturday so they really don't want it cleaned during the week.

Just got back from the graphic place, they are going to design some samples of my truck for me, hopefully wont hurt my check book too bad!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;707155 said:


> Got a call last night about 8 for a new estimate for a lot. Went up looked at it called him back while I was there. told him the prices and such, said get er done. All I had to do was spread salt, but I waited to do it till about 4 am this morning. Wanted to make sure whatever we were going to get was done. So now I am off to meet the guy and have him sign some paperwork.


Nice!!! Perfect timing with the possibility of 3-5" coming Friday night into Saturday!!!!payup


----------



## kc2006

Elwer Lawn Care;707178 said:


> Woud of been another salt even here today. Debating on going to salt the church now or wait to see if we get more snow tomorrow. Nobody is at the church untill saturday so they really don't want it cleaned during the week.
> 
> Just got back from the graphic place, they are going to design some samples of my truck for me, hopefully wont hurt my check book too bad!


check with 696signs.com (i think thats the website). All the places in town here wanted 300+ for lettering. He hooked me up for 140 for my first truck and 110 for my second.


----------



## clark lawn

this just in!!
Issued by The National Weather Service
Cleveland, OH 
4:10 pm EST, Thu., Jan. 8, 2009

... WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY EVENING THROUGH SATURDAY AFTERNOON... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH FOR MUCH OF NORTH CENTRAL AND NORTHEAST OHIO. THE WATCH IS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY EVENING THROUGH SATURDAY AFTERNOON. 

SNOW WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE AREA FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING. MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE AT TIMES FROM FRIDAY EVENING INTO SATURDAY. SNOWFALL OF 6 TO 8 INCHES IS POSSIBLE WITH THE HEAVIER AMOUNTS LIKELY FARTHER NORTH TOWARD LAKE ERIE. THERE IS A SMALL CHANCE OF SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN AS WELL. THE EXACT TRACK AND STRENGTH OF THE STORM SYSTEM IS STILL UNCERTAIN. RESIDENTS OF NORTH CENTRAL AND NORTHEAST OHIO SHOULD MONITOR THE LATEST FORECAST PRODUCTS. 

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... 

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THAT HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE. STAY TUNED TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE OR THE LOCAL NEWS MEDIA FOR THE LATEST UPDATES AND POSSIBLE WARNINGS. 

&&


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;707334 said:


> Nice!!! Perfect timing with the possibility of 3-5" coming Friday night into Saturday!!!!payup


Yep, and I just got back from checking out another place up in Worthington, just north of the one I got called to do last night. You talk about people dragging their feet, lol. Doing the bid on that one now and will e-mail it out to them.


----------



## slone

2 rounds of plowing today. nice fluffy snow anywhere from 2-4 inches each time. nice drifts too.


----------



## slone

hey young pup. will that weather underground site show ground temps?


----------



## Young Pup

slone;707470 said:


> hey young pup. will that weather underground site show ground temps?


ARe you looking for Freeway type temps?

JP


----------



## slone

road temps. main roads i guess. when the snow flies i stay off the highway.


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;707481 said:


> ARe you looking for Freeway type temps?
> 
> JP


Here is the link to the weather underground station:

http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/

On mine it does show some interstate temps, also you might already know this but here is buckeye traffic info:

http://www.buckeyetraffic.org/

I hope that helps,

JP


----------



## slone

thanks i'll try it.


----------



## Young Pup

slone;707493 said:


> thanks i'll try it.


I think I got this zeroed in for your area:

http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/


----------



## Young Pup

slone;707493 said:


> thanks i'll try it.


I just looked up around you and was able to get some routes and such on the weather underground site.

JP


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

kc2006;707338 said:


> check with 696signs.com (i think thats the website). All the places in town here wanted 300+ for lettering. He hooked me up for 140 for my first truck and 110 for my second.


Thanks, But this place is the only one that has the copy of my logo, which is because they disigned it. And they tend to be cheap and do quality work.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Well, there's only one thing to do at a time like this..............Drink beer and smoke some pork ribs!!


----------



## Young Pup

Ok you are making me hungry now. I guess it is dinner time for me.


----------



## Easy

Just got back from my second round (some customers 3rd. round). Had 4-6" with some drifts 8-12" after plowing this a.m. I think it snowed all day without letting up. They are saying another 1-3" or 2-4" over night tonight, with a major storm coming Fri. night into Sat.
This is getting old....................
Don


----------



## VBigFord20

Every time I try to leave town we get snow. I swear to God I am just going to plan more trips so we can get more snow. I need to head to New York early morning Saturday and up until today's forecast that seemed like it would work out just fine. Now it looks like I will be plowing, then having to rush home to remove the plow, then battle all the morons on the highway all the way through PA into NYC.

Looks like its going to be fun towing the Jeep back home.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Easy;707645 said:


> Just got back from my second round (some customers 3rd. round). Had 4-6" with some drifts 8-12" after plowing this a.m. I think it snowed all day without letting up. They are saying another 1-3" or 2-4" over night tonight, with a major storm coming Fri. night into Sat.
> This is getting old....................
> Don


If you just can't bear it anymore I suppose I could take over for you:waving:


----------



## born2farm

Well just got in from cleaning everything up. I went to school and then went out a 3:30 non stop. Good storm and picked up some more accounts.

After plowing today I am kinda wondering how much im gonna hate plowing resi with a truck.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;707718 said:


> Well just got in from cleaning everything up. I went to school and then went out a 3:30 non stop. Good storm and picked up some more accounts.
> 
> After plowing today I am kinda wondering how much im gonna hate plowing resi with a truck.


So how much you end up with?

Ready for the next storm tomorrow night+saturday then?!


----------



## f250man

Easy;This is getting old....................
Don[/QUOTE said:


> Getting old Im just starting to love it I just got in from an all day plowing event. Went out at 3:30 am and got back in at 8 pm. I did every account 4 times today and they are saying 1-3 on the west side and the farther east could see 4-8" or more tonight and there not saying how much Friday night into Saturday yet. payup
> 
> Well Im off to bed now getting up at 3 am to go do clean ups and most likely they will be full plows . Since it is snowing here really good again, Glad everyone had a good day and a safe one to. Everyone have a safe one tomorrow,


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sounds like you are finally getting the snow you wanted Steve!!! We had some decent snow here too. I will be going out around 2am to clean up and get ready for the next batch. A decent portion of mine will also be full plows too. Be safe out there everyone!!!!!!!:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

No new snow tonight ill have to get up early and give it a look see. Which is fine i am probably out of food in my house.


----------



## Easy

Went out at 2, plowed everything again. 
The reason I said this is getting old, is I have plowed 20 times so far this season, more than some entire years. I am getting to old for all this fun and excitement..........
I sure hope it eases off some even though they are calling for another storm tonight into tomorrow.
Oh well, I guess it is just NE Ohio snow belt weather.
Don


----------



## LesleinLawn

All ready, let it snow.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Huh, that's crazy. The radar says the snow is right over top of me, yet when I look out my window there's nothing......................Must be some of that pesky invisible snow.


----------



## carl b

Tonight: Snow showers. Low around 21. South wind at 7 mph becoming east. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Saturday: Snow. High near 30. East wind between 8 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 

their down grading the storm . all ready :realmad:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;708580 said:


> Tonight: Snow showers. Low around 21. South wind at 7 mph becoming east. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.
> 
> Saturday: Snow. High near 30. East wind between 8 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.
> 
> their down grading the storm . all ready :realmad:


carl maybe for u because all i have seen is 2-4 tonight 2-4 tomorrow


----------



## carl b

heres yours 
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...3554687&site=cle&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en

Tonight: Snow showers. Low around 21. Southwest wind at 6 mph becoming east. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Saturday: Snow. High near 30. East wind between 8 and 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Have about 1.75 inches now, its been done snowing for awhile for this first round. Plowed 8 of mine so far since it was close to the triger and more on the way tomorrow, plus i didn't want them to get all tracked down.


----------



## VBigFord20

Its looking fun out there.

I'd go out to see how the roads are getting but I just got a call from my sister that there is a accident at the top of our street and the road is completly blocked off. She can't even get through to get home. 

And hell, the snow has hardly started to fall and the morons are already causing trouble.


----------



## Easy

We had sun most of the afternoon. Now it is snowing, maybe 1/2 to 1" on the ground new this afternoon. 
I will wait until around 2-3 a.m. to go out again, no rush because it will be Sat. and there will be less traffic I hope.
Don


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Ya i wont be plowing till morning hours.


----------



## BRENTMAN

*anyone need a driver in the western suburbs of cleveland (rocky river, lakewood, bay village, fairview park, westlake) let me know, i'm available full time.
(i'm plowless so i'm saying that i'll drive your truck/equip...let me know)*


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

We are based out of Lake Orion but have a large commercial project we will be working on in Dearborn. We will have three trucks out there and are looking to help anyone out further south who might need assistance since there is nothing north of 59. We have a 1 ton spreader in 1 truck. Our trucks are 1) F250 with 1 ton spreader and 8'6'' straight blade. 2) 2008 2500HD with brand new 8'6'' straight blade. and 3) Jeep Cherokee with 7' straight blade.


If anyone needs any help we are here to help you for an extremely reasonable rate (call me and we can negotiate). We want to make money so we will drive to Toledo if needed. Call me when you need us.

Trevor- 248-420-8373 
Canyon - 248-420-8374


----------



## born2farm

Well I pushed everything thursday. kind of hectic. got out around 6:30 and plowed till 9. Went to school and then plowed from 3:30 till almost midnight. Between all my jobs and some one timers I made out pretty good.

Im gettin a plow on the truck tomorrow. It will either be a 7.5 Meyers with an e47 or a 7.5 western with meyers pump. I talked to my dad and he said that we would have a plow on my truck by noon tomorrow so we will see. 

I have just about doubled my accounts today. Im at the point where if i cant get a plow working on my truck that I can bust balls and get it done with the quad and a helper. Just where I want to be:bluebounc


----------



## carl b

born2farm;709240 said:


> Well I pushed everything thursday. kind of hectic. got out around 6:30 and plowed till 9. Went to school and then plowed from 3:30 till almost midnight. Between all my jobs and some one timers I made out pretty good.
> 
> Im gettin a plow on the truck tomorrow. It will either be a 7.5 Meyers with an e47 or a 7.5 western with meyers pump. I talked to my dad and he said that we would have a plow on my truck by noon tomorrow so we will see.
> 
> I have just about doubled my accounts today. Im at the point where if i cant get a plow working on my truck that I can bust balls and get it done with the quad and a helper. Just where I want to be:bluebounc


congrat's :bluebounc:bluebounc: now don't worry about one timers keep the ones who keep you all year . good luck . wesport


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I hope I can pick them up like you Brock! The snow is just one county north of me:crying:

2-4 more today, saying a storm total of 4-8 so will see.


----------



## clark lawn

well im off for round onegot about 3-4 right now and calling for another 4-6 today


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I just got home from round one now will see how much more can fall


----------



## born2farm

Well decided to sleep in today with hopes of being out all night tonight:bluebounc Woke up to 2in of fresh powder. Gonna wait on the old man to get up then were gonna go look at that plow. Hopefully come home with it and have it on by noon. Gonna head out around two. I figure with me plowing in a new rig and new accounts if i get everything done by 7am sunday i did good.

travis- hope you rack up some good accounts. hopefully i didnt bite off more then i can chew. there is six of them in a small area. im figuring 1hr total plow and drive time at $30 a piece 180 an hour aint to shabby.

well off to look at plow.


----------



## Easy

Just got in from 2 a.m. start. We got 4-6 inches overnight, with it coming down at about an inch an hour now. Some I did twice, there was an additional 4" in them from when I plowed at 2 a.m.
I am going to work on my truck now, the power steering seems to be whining, hopefully just low on fluid.
Don


----------



## sefh

If anyone needs some help today or tomorrow let me know. My truck is waiting.


----------



## transman74

If anyone from Akron Canton area gets in a bind i am gased up and ready to push. Just let me know Thanks Al


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just got done with round one, gonna fill up on coffee and go for #2. Snowing pretty heavily here now. They say we could have 6-10 by the time it is all said and done. 4-8 just for today with the winds picking up. Gonna be a real mess if it does


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;709509 said:


> Well decided to sleep in today with hopes of being out all night tonight:bluebounc Woke up to 2in of fresh powder. Gonna wait on the old man to get up then were gonna go look at that plow. Hopefully come home with it and have it on by noon. Gonna head out around two. I figure with me plowing in a new rig and new accounts if i get everything done by 7am sunday i did good.
> 
> travis- hope you rack up some good accounts. hopefully i didnt bite off more then i can chew. there is six of them in a small area. im figuring 1hr total plow and drive time at $30 a piece 180 an hour aint to shabby.
> 
> well off to look at plow.





Sydenstricker Landscaping;709636 said:


> Just got done with round one, gonna fill up on coffee and go for #2. Snowing pretty heavily here now. They say we could have 6-10 by the time it is all said and done. 4-8 just for today with the winds picking up. Gonna be a real mess if it does


Shoot i got every bit of 6 inchs over night probably 7 or 8 by now if it dosent give up will see a decent amount closer to a foot id assume


----------



## RhinoL&L

we had some ice here this morning but nothing plowable, been rain since earlier and hasnt switched over. I hope it does since we have only plowed once this year... but at least we have salted, they were saying 3-6 for us but we have about quarter in of slush/ ice!


----------



## clark lawn

just got in from round one got 6-8 still coming down goinna eat and relax for alittle then go back for round 2 on commercials probably let resedentials go till tonight.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;709658 said:


> we had some ice here this morning but nothing plowable, been rain since earlier and hasnt switched over. I hope it does since we have only plowed once this year... but at least we have salted, they were saying 3-6 for us but we have about quarter in of slush/ ice!


Is that all you do is complain? Man, whine, whine, whine, lol 
Done salting will probably have to salt in the am. Hopefully.


----------



## born2farm

Well no plow yet.

And man do i hate people. went to plow the new accounts and i showed up at the first one and she yelled cuz we were there, I said i plow after 2in and there was 3-4in of slushy crap on the ground. when i told her it was best to keep it shoved off so it didnt freeze she said well we have a plow on our mower if all your gonna do is push 3in. so i went to the next one and they were real nice and i got paid. gonna call her tonight and tell her that i cant do them cuz i can tell she is gonna be tough to get money out of and is gonna ***** about everything


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;709877 said:


> Well no plow yet.
> 
> And man do i hate people. went to plow the new accounts and i showed up at the first one and she yelled cuz we were there, I said i plow after 2in and there was 3-4in of slushy crap on the ground. when i told her it was best to keep it shoved off so it didnt freeze she said well we have a plow on our mower if all your gonna do is push 3in. so i went to the next one and they were real nice and i got paid. gonna call her tonight and tell her that i cant do them cuz i can tell she is gonna be tough to get money out of and is gonna ***** about everything


You win some you lose some. people r nuts







and i got a good bit of snow today ill go clean up in a bit then i am going to see grand torino tonight


----------



## Easy

Tried to go a round 2 this afternoon, and blew a seal in the steering box on my Dodge. Now I am down until Mon. when the dealer can get the part. 
Called all my customers, explained the situation, and none complained. In fact one offered to meet me and go steal us a plow truck!!! Go figure, this guy is an executive for a large corp. in Cleveland. 
Oh well, now I can rest up until Monday, all of them have 4 wheel drives anyways!!!
Don


----------



## VBigFord20

Well this storm worked out to my advantage. Picked up 3 more accounts through referrals in the last 2 days. Everyone panicked and needed to find a plow guy I guess. The bad thing is my route is now over 5 hours long. (well with this much snow anyways). 

Did everything 2x and used a tank of gas, a bunch of coffee, and a hour nap in the middle of the day.

Never made it to NYC obviously. I called where I was going and told them I was snowed in and they allowed my to change my reservation to next weekend, so I hope its clear then.


----------



## carl b

I just woke up 

i started at 3:30 A.M. aftter doing way to much friday night. got home at 6:00 p.m. now its time to clean my route up . I still have a few i haven't got too . I hope all is well be safe you all . payuppayup


----------



## Lux Lawn

We plowed everone twice this storm, gona go back out and double check commercial lots...I want everything spotless for Sunday, I would like to have one day to myself this weekend.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lux Lawn;710477 said:


> We plowed everone twice this storm, gona go back out and double check commercial lots...I want everything spotless for Sunday, I would like to have one day to myself this weekend.


hold off alittle bit cause its blowing around now


----------



## clark lawn

just got back in 23.5 hours in the truck. did almost everything 3 times got a few condos to clean up tomarrow because people just park were ever they want. and two places that are closed on sundays so im doing them then


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ended up with only 2.5 inches...far cry from 6-10 but o well i got to plow. Have to go out early and do the church before services, still blowing around a little bit now.


----------



## clark lawn

our offical total as of 1200 was 11.3".
who has a skid steer? after last winter and the start of this one im seriously considering looking into one, i can use it in the summer to


----------



## kashman

well we got every bit of a foot . I would have taken a few in in december good 20 he plow tho. I even got 2 see aaron a few times


----------



## VBigFord20

clark lawn;710590 said:


> our offical total as of 1200 was 11.3".
> who has a skid steer? after last winter and the start of this one im seriously considering looking into one, i can use it in the summer to


There is one lot I have that a skid would defiantly be the way to go. Its a small lot, about 120' by 50' with a one lane drive between the buildings, but it is completly boxed in with basically no place to put the snow. Last year by the end of the season there was a pile taking up 20' as high as one of the walls. With a skid I can at least pile it up on the lawn in the front.

Today I am going to enjoy the snow. Going down to the barn, going to get the quads out and do some deep snow riding across the fields.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I plowed all of my stuff twice, some even 3 times. Got a good foot out of it too. Then from that mess the other day, kinda running out of good spots to stack snow already  I plowed this dumb SOB in this morning too. Parked in the back of the plaza I do, right in front of the snow piles and centered to where I couldnt work around him. I called the prop manager and the police, both said plow him in. He is getting towed either way. So I plowed it in real nice. A BMW with snow above its windows looks funny, LMAO


----------



## VBigFord20

Your suppose to take pics when you do that so we can all laugh.


----------



## f250man

Well Tom hope it dont bite you in the A** for plowing that car in. I just plowed in a driveway after the owner of the building told me to since the neighbor's are using it as there drive and parking lot. And 4 hrs later the call came and so did the cops and I was moving the pile for 2 hrs no Fing fun. So hope it dose not come back on you.

Well guys 46.5 hrs of plowing out of this one. Did everything 4 time yesterday and everything got done this morning also.

I sure wish it was legal; to shot dumb A**es. Had a paper guy pull right in front of me while I was pushing snow that was rolling over the blade and gave me the finger. What an A**hole


----------



## slone

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## slone

Hey don. If you need a hand getting caught up let me know? I could roll out your way this afternoon. 440-667-2304 david. All my stuff is done for now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brock, did you end up keeping the account that you had just picked up that were being a b!tch? 

I'm ready for the next storm, will have to go into town later on today and clean up some ends of drives from the city plows, if they even plowed the roads yet.


----------



## Turbodiesel

kashman;710636 said:


> well we got every bit of a foot . I would have taken a few in in december good 20 he plow tho. I even got 2 see aaron a few times


They let you pile that up against the house like that ?

Freeze / thaw / freeze issues ?


----------



## Bossman 92

Does anyone know where I can get a Western drag chain today? I destroyed mine yesterday and I need one bad!

Thanks Andrew


----------



## LHK2

Well, I don't want to see that again. Out for 17 hrs, plowed 4 times, had some bi**h, turn in front of me and tagged the side of my truck. Then she starts crying when the cop gets there and I get the ticket. I couldn't believe how many morons where on the roads yesterday. Anybody want houses, Seven Hills, Parma, area. Let me know. Going to take the out the Rhino and have some fun.


----------



## kashman

Turbodiesel;710981 said:


> They let you pile that up against the house like that ?
> 
> Freeze / thaw / freeze issues ?


its about 5 ft away from the foundation


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;711019 said:


> Well, I don't want to see that again. Out for 17 hrs, plowed 4 times, had some bi**h, turn in front of me and tagged the side of my truck. Then she starts crying when the cop gets there and I get the ticket. I couldn't believe how many morons where on the roads yesterday. Anybody want houses, Seven Hills, Parma, area. Let me know. Going to take the out the Rhino and have some fun.


rob i wanna see a pic of the crew cab?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No it didnt come back on me. I got there a little bit ago to clean the lot up and you could see where it was dragged out. Serves him right stupid asswipe. There were wayyyyy too many people out on the roads. I wanted to run them all over with a tank


----------



## Easy

slone;710943 said:


> Hey don. If you need a hand getting caught up let me know? I could roll out your way this afternoon. 440-667-2304 david. All my stuff is done for now.


Thanks anyway, most of my customers have 4WD and are not worried (talked to them all) and I told them I would be out Mon. when the truck is fixed. I will keep your number in case we get more snow, or there are more problems with the truck 
Thanks again for the offer.
Don


----------



## kootoomootoo

Had at least a foot. Did everything twice some 3 some 4. Saw a couple of plow trucks being towed out of driveways.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Just got back from Toledo. I couldn't take sitting here doing nothing while everyone to the north got about a foot, so I packed up the truck and headed north, knocked on doors and did driveways yesterday and earlier today. Came home with a fat wod of cash, still not as much as I would have made if it would have snowed here but it's something. payup


----------



## Young Pup

I wish I could have done that. But I have accounts that I need to salt.So my hands are tied as to when I can just pack up and go. Glad you made some cash.


----------



## Burkartsplow

heys guys.we got 9 to 10 in cleveland. hit all 3 to 4 times. good storm.broke the a frame on my 8.5 last night.finished with the 7.5. need new a frame for 8.5 poly md 2.getting one tomorrow. little project for me. hit a water meter cover in lot. never hit in 3 years. this year it has a little lip now sticking up. hit hard. rather now then later. thought maybe weld. but would not trust. will have some pics tomorrow for ya. getting an inch tonight so salting and another 1 to 2 tomorrow. so we will see. good storm and picked up a couple across the st from my house. easy money. eating then going to get some sleep. hope all went well. if any one has a used 8.5 a frame for a md 2 poly let me know. thanks


----------



## clark lawn

are we supossed to get more snow tonight


----------



## slone

some channels say an inch or less. monday into tuesday 2-5


----------



## paradise1229

Shows snow Tonight and late tomorrow night. 

How well did you guys do? I know on lawnsite some of you fellas couldn't wait for it to snow and seemed like some were freaking out without snow.
Still can't wait to get Kurts' truck and start learning how to plow. Should have it by next weekend.


----------



## born2farm

Well this storm was kind of hectic. Pushed some commercials with my dad to help them out and didnt really do any of my drives. The gravel ones just glazed over and then the paved ones turned to slush and didnt want done. Gonna be fun pushing any snow we get on top now.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

paradise1229;711682 said:


> Shows snow Tonight and late tomorrow night.
> 
> How well did you guys do? I know on lawnsite some of you fellas couldn't wait for it to snow and seemed like some were freaking out without snow.
> Still can't wait to get Kurts' truck and start learning how to plow. Should have it by next weekend.


You will know by the end of ur first push if u have it or not.


----------



## paradise1229

KGRlandscapeing;711724 said:


> You will know by the end of ur first push if u have it or not.


So KGR, You're saying that I should know how it is done after my first driveway?
I plan in contacting members to see if some might need some help so I can learn how it is done.


----------



## carl b

I did well this storm unfortunately my truck did not :crying: as of now i need two batts ( i should have got them at the beginning of the season ) a hose & solenoid for the plow . O well I'm going to fix it all in the A.M. I still made payup


----------



## kc2006

I almost had to take the white truck out last night. After 20 hours of nonstop going I had to pull another truck up a hill and must of overheated the tranny. Drove home with the blade alittle lower for air flow, topped trans off and it seems fine. Amazing too since I have a HUGE cooler on it.

Hey Charley-tuna, i didnt get to mail that paper out, if you want to come get it tomorrow let me know or i'll mail it tomorrow. Call, email or send me a pm and let me know.


----------



## paradise1229

Kurt, I'll PM you through lawnsite. I don't have enough posts here yet. Not sure how many I need though. Anyways, If you need to use the truck go ahead. If you still need to use it once in a while during the snow seasons, no problem. 

Anyways, check your lawnsite PMs!


----------



## kashman

paradise1229;711786 said:


> So KGR, You're saying that I should know how it is done after my first driveway?
> I plan in contacting members to see if some might need some help so I can learn how it is done.


all you need 2 do is pay attention. grass can be fixed cheap houses and car not so cheap.
dont be afraid 2 get on the gas


----------



## kc2006

kashman;711917 said:


> houses and car not so cheap.


thats why i leave my plow truck unlettered :waving: lol


----------



## Lux Lawn

Looks like we are going to get pounded again this week. 
How many days till spring.


----------



## Metz

been plowing for 6 years, tore up more grass this weekend than i have in those 6 years! with a million call~ins, had no idea where there driveway began or ended. oh well payup

paradise- you're in warren? i do the howland library, if i ever need help (break downs, etc), you think you can help out?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Just got in from going out at 2am due to a freak little inch or so. Gonna get some sleep and get ready for round two late tonight 1-2". Then 2-4" on Wednesday. It ain't much but it's enough to make money. Brickman is trying to conserve salt so they're wanting us to plow when we normally wouldn't. Yet I just can't bring myself to complain. payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

paradise1229;711786 said:


> So KGR, You're saying that I should know how it is done after my first driveway?
> I plan in contacting members to see if some might need some help so I can learn how it is done.


The whole thing is if you can keep ur head and be alert ull do all right. Plowing driveways is more about consitency then skill. As long as u show up and move some of the snow u can always learn to get more snow the next time. There is just alot of people who dont have the i guess its not even a skill more like drive to plow snow. Its not the being in the truck part thats hard its the stuff outside that u cant control that is.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lux you are complaining about snow?? I think you need to move south, LOL. 

Well had a little more snow to move around again. I hope we get pounded again. I would like to break out the Deere on some of these snow pilespayup A few of my places are pretty full.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;712207 said:


> Lux you are complaining about snow?? I think you need to move south, LOL.
> 
> Well had a little more snow to move around again. I hope we get pounded again. I would like to break out the Deere on some of these snow pilespayup A few of my places are pretty full.


Tom, I am ready to move south or even west to Vegas.
Never been big on the snow, just do it to survive. Don't really mind the work, its all the B.S. that goes with it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I agree on the bs that goes along with it. All the permits and that junk, whiny people, etc. Plus all of the moron drivers that we have around here doesnt help much either


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Complain if it doesn't snow, complain if it does! Lol 

winter storm watch for 2-4 inches tonight/tomorrow with blowing snow.


----------



## Pirsch

*Sidney ohio*

Hey guys... Found a guy on Craigslist in the dayton/springfield section under general labor looking for someone to plow a drive in Sidney.

Just thought I'd toss that out there to point someone that way to get some extra green during the white!

Take care have another one coming tonight!


----------



## slone

hey tom. i went out and bought the spreader from eshelmans after i saw you this morning. the other one worked fine just too big for the small places i do.maybe i'll try to put it on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## born2farm

Well I just had a first. A one timer called in ahead of time. I get out of school and I have a voice mail that says can you come and plow my driveway sometime thursday. I called and she says she will need plowed after this storm but cant pay twice so she wants me to wait:realmad: O well its at the end of my road so its easy money.

Callin for 1-2 tonight and 1-2 tomorrow.


----------



## VBigFord20

Looks like we will have some more to play with tonight into tomorrow. Not as much as the last one but it looks like a minimal of 2-4".


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service wilmington oh
340 pm est mon jan 12 2009


inz050-058-059-066-073>075-080-kyz089>098-ohz026-034-035-042>046-
051>056-060>065-070>072-077>080-130445-
/o.new.kiln.ww.y.0004.090113t0900z-090113t1800z/
wayne-fayette in-union in-franklin in-ripley-dearborn-ohio-
switzerland-carroll-gallatin-boone-kenton-campbell-owen-grant-
pendleton-bracken-robertson-hardin-mercer-auglaize-darke-shelby-
logan-union oh-delaware-miami-champaign-clark-madison-franklin oh-
licking-preble-montgomery-greene-fayette oh-pickaway-fairfield-
butler-warren-clinton-hamilton-clermont-brown-highland-
including the cities of...richmond...connersville...liberty...
Brookville...versailles...lawrenceburg...rising sun...vevay...
Carrollton...warsaw...burlington...independence...alexandria...
Owenton...williamstown...falmouth...brooksville...mount olivet...
Kenton...celina...wapakoneta...greenville...sidney...
Bellefontaine...marysville...delaware...piqua...urbana...
Springfield...london...columbus...newark...eaton...dayton...
Xenia...washington court house...circleville...lancaster...
Hamilton...lebanon...wilmington...cincinnati...milford...
Georgetown...hillsboro
340 pm est mon jan 12 2009

...winter weather advisory in effect from 4 am to 1 pm est
tuesday...

The national weather service in wilmington has issued a winter
weather advisory for snow and blowing snow...which is in effect
from 4 am to 1 pm est tuesday.

Low pressure will track across the great lakes late tonight and
tuesday morning...sending a fast-moving cold front through the
ohio valley on tuesday. Snow is expected to develop along and
ahead of the front tonight and tuesday morning...with between one
and two inches of snow accumulation expected. Temperatures are
forecast to be near freezing early tuesday morning...then quickly
fall into the 20s following passage of the cold front. This will
cause any snow which melts on initial contact with roadways to
freeze...and may lead to scattered icy conditions. In
addition...northwest winds will gust to between 25 and 30 mph late
tomorrow morning and tomorrow afternoon...which will result in
areas of blowing and drifting snow.


----------



## kc2006

You guys suck. I dont think we're supposed to get much. I saw on accuweather they're saying 2-4 for wednesday night but thats a long way off.

I'm headed out to buy a little blower, toro powerlite 325. It'll beat shoveling sidewalks.

And anyone know of salt spreaders for sale? A friend wants a spreader, he said he'd like to say at or under 500.


----------



## LesleinLawn

....................


----------



## kootoomootoo

Had an interesting day...went and washed my personal truck at 9am .planning on an easy day after the weekends activities.......then the phone started ringing.....just got home after plowing driveways for 1st timers...$40 -$60 ea.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;712756 said:


> You guys suck. I dont think we're supposed to get much. I saw on accuweather they're saying 2-4 for wednesday night but thats a long way off.
> 
> I'm headed out to buy a little blower, toro powerlite 325. It'll beat shoveling sidewalks.
> 
> And anyone know of salt spreaders for sale? A friend wants a spreader, he said he'd like to say at or under 500.


Kurt I just pick up a ccr powerlite today with 98 cc 37 pounds weight. 16 inch clearing path. Picked up a couple of small condo places and I need to do the walks at them. So I am with you, the heck with the shovel. That goes along with the other snow blowers that I have.


----------



## Burkartsplow

just finished installing a new a frame on md 2. $495 new. best price i found and the funny thing when i looked at the new one. it is greatly more reinforced where I broke the last one. I think meyers decided to make there a frame a little more heavy duty. had to grind off the old bolts and king bolt. that was a pain in the A$$. Other then that it is put back together and ready to go for tonight. Did a few clean ups today at my condos with the 7.5 back up. I am so glad I have it. well i will get pics up of the new and old a frame next to each other. they are pretty good, just to tired to load them up. Other then that it was a good storm....


----------



## f250man

Glad to hear you got it fixed Aaron. Im glad that I only got one call a day after the storm ended and I charged him $ 100.00 to plow the 10-12" out of his drive. 3 time what I would have charged a plow at 4". payup


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;712836 said:


> Glad to hear you got it fixed Aaron. Im glad that I only got one call a day after the storm ended and I charged him $ 100.00 to plow the 10-12" out of his drive. 3 time what I would have charged a plow at 4". payup


That is how you do it Steve. We are going to have to do lunch sometime soon once things settle down. Clap has asked me a couple of times but it was before the holidays and i was been my normal self and procrastinating on buying presents. I have to ge them or I will lose the girl and she will get :realmad:. No she is not one of those material girls like i used to date. man I would have a lot more money in my pocket if I stayed away from the girls that like platinum and all those expensive purses. How is the new plow treating you. I priced out a new western 8.5 poly MVP today for 5500 installed. I think I am going to get another truck soon and throw that one her and then next year pick up a set of wings. How are the wings treating you.


----------



## f250man

Well the plow had is problems with the angle valves not holding pressure and moving around while pushing straight. and one of the welds broke on the lift chain mount. They fixed it all and now it works great. They Western wings suck they bend way to easy hit some ice on a parking lot and bent both of them. I had to take them to a welder /fab guy and he made the new arms out of 3/8 stock instead of the 1/4" **** western used now they work great to I sure missed the wings the last couple of snow events and Im glad he got them done for me the same day I dropped them off and they work flawless the last 4 days. I hear you love your wings to.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Currently have winter storm watch, with 1-2 tonight 1-2 tomorrw and then late morning the temp is going to drop and winds pick up. 

Already have a blizzard watch for wednesday and thursday...NWS has 4" listed for wednesday and more wednesday night and WINDY! 

Like I told brock, a thousand dollar week with a 4 wheeler would be great...Its looking like i'll reach that point!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Now you just gotta make sure u get paid


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;712893 said:


> Currently have winter storm watch, with 1-2 tonight 1-2 tomorrw and then late morning the temp is going to drop and winds pick up.
> 
> Already have a blizzard watch for wednesday and thursday...NWS has 4" listed for wednesday and more wednesday night and WINDY!
> 
> Like I told brock, a thousand dollar week with a 4 wheeler would be great...Its looking like i'll reach that point!


how many times you plowed? i made close to 300 off of one timers.

i shoulda snapped some pics for you guys saturday. we had 6 trucks runnin at Whirlpool. I spend some time runnin a f350 with 9' 8" boss v and some blizzard v box. the one guy was runnin an 810 blizzard adn wow....i was impressed.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I can say this storm is gonna suck if those winds really do whip up. With a foot or more of snow on the ground and 40+mph gusts=very good drifts!!!! Could make for a long next couple of days


----------



## kashman

well had 2 do my blower motor in the truck 2day she finally took a dump on me. Iv had a new 1 for 2 years just never put it in would have been a lot ez in the summer and still have a water pump that i haven't put in had that for 2 years 2


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;713059 said:


> how many times you plowed? i made close to 300 off of one timers.
> 
> i shoulda snapped some pics for you guys saturday. we had 6 trucks runnin at Whirlpool. I spend some time runnin a f350 with 9' 8" boss v and some blizzard v box. the one guy was runnin an 810 blizzard adn wow....i was impressed.


I have plowed once already. Made 350 in all for that 2" storm. Then these two storms coming up.... if some are bad then I expect one timmers. O and I used like $5 in gas to whole time!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i guess i should look at the weather so i know if its gonna snow or not


----------



## clark lawn

my motor on the meyers burned up tonight. F meyers i hope i can find one local tomarrow so im ready for the snow tomarrow night.


----------



## LesleinLawn

clark lawn;713244 said:


> my motor on the meyers burned up tonight. F meyers i hope i can find one local tomarrow so im ready for the snow tomarrow night.


mill supply had 36 in stock when I got mine last week.

$90.00


----------



## kc2006

alan i told you i got that 47 and a 60 sitting here. i know the 60 is good to go but if i have issues i'd need it back.


----------



## clark lawn

i forgot about that its been a long week ill hook up with you tomarrow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I woke up expecting snow, but nothing. That is ok, now I can make some french toast and enjoy some coffee. Sounds like I will have to plow later today though


----------



## carl b

Glad I'm not the only one who didn't get it . I got my truck fixed for a plow so I hope it gets heres some day . am I the only one running out of room to stack ?


----------



## LesleinLawn

yes a little later today, yes.

Ummm, French Toast. I will take 6 pieces, I will be there at 8

Going to be a busy week it looks like, and COLDDDDDDDD


----------



## clark lawn

no snow here either, went and salted a few places at least now back to bed for a few hours


----------



## f250man

No snow that is fine got a little extra sleep yesterday and today and Im ready for some more snow this afternoon. It is snowing here pretty steady right now. And Tom I'll share fried eggs with you for some of your french toast.  

Every buddy have a great and safe day out there. Steve


----------



## carl b

Steve have you talked to Ron ?


----------



## f250man

I talk to him every day. and yes I talked to him a few times yesterday. Do you need him for something.


----------



## slone

wet snow here. nothing to plow yet. hey kc2006 what type of spreader are you looking for?


----------



## carl b

f250man;713626 said:


> I talk to him every day. and yes I talked to him a few times yesterday. Do you need him for something.


No i talked to him the other day . I just can't remember what we said . I was going to see what he was doing for lunch later if we don't get snow .


----------



## carl b

Powermaster Street Alternators
Alternator, Internal Regulator, 200 Amp, Natural, Buick/ Chevy/ GMC/ Pontiac, Each
Today $349.95 


is this a good price I may need a new one . I've been thinking of getting a 200 amp is that to much ?


----------



## LesleinLawn

its started, joy joy


----------



## kc2006

crb, you got any shops in the area that rebuild starters alternators? We got a guy here that will take a stock alt and can make it put out as much amps as you want. Thats what we do with all our race cars. He took a 140 and made it put out close to 300. Dudes alittle strange but does awesome work and only charges around 100-150. Powermasters are good starters though. 

Slone, he has a small buyers now, the kind where you have to pull the little tray out then run back to the truck and flip it on. He just wants something alittle more quality. Size doesn't matter (HA).


----------



## LesleinLawn

kc you are from Akron right?


----------



## kc2006

no i'm in the hood. youngstown area.


----------



## slone

i bought a snow ex mini 325 on monday.it holds enough for the small places i do. i have an older grotech swing away spreader. it holds up to 800 lbs. of salt. grotech changed to tyrnex and then i believe to snow ex.i kept the wireing on the truck and the controller in the truck. i was going to change the swing away over to a hitch mount. the grotech is bigger than i need. i am looking to get 450 for it. he would need to wire his truck and add a controler.


----------



## kc2006

got pics? if so email me [email protected] I'll pass them on to him and let him know the details.


----------



## slone

i'll try and get some and see if my daughter and can get them sent to. i am not the best computer guy.my girls are a wiz compared to me.i'll get them as soon as i can


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Man you guys missed breakfast and lunch!!!! LOL I cooked both of them too. The wife is going to mark this on the calendar that I cooked without the use of the microwave

I got a little running around to do and then just sit and wait for the snow. Tomorrow and tomorrow night look to be better as far as snow goes.


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;713901 said:


> Man you guys missed breakfast and lunch!!!! LOL I cooked both of them too. The wife is going to mark this on the calendar that I cooked without the use of the microwave
> 
> I got a little running around to do and then just sit and wait for the snow. Tomorrow and tomorrow night look to be better as far as snow goes.


Too bad I missed lunch. It has been snowing all morning, about 1-2 inches of new stuff, and still coming down.
Now, when I finally get my truck back, I will be able to go and plow what has accumulated since Sat, when the truck went into the shop.
Don


----------



## f250man

Easy;713920 said:


> Too bad I missed lunch. It has been snowing all morning, about 1-2 inches of new stuff, and still coming down.
> Now, when I finally get my truck back, I will be able to go and plow what has accumulated since Sat, when the truck went into the shop.
> Don


Don Im in madison not far from you if you ever need a hand with plowing or a truck problem just call I will be glad to help. Steve


----------



## kc2006

So get this one. The first complaint of the year.

I plow a panera and I've kept up good on it. They only wanted salt when it was extremely icy or if snow was packed down from traffic. Plowing at 2", contract says if it snows during working hours as much as possible will be cleared then a return trip will be done after hours. 

So I get a call from the district. She's there and shes not happy with the lot. "Theres at least 5" of snow where the cars park. Have you even plowed this place? And why have you been coming at 8, 9 or 11 in the morning? We told you to be here before 6" I said I have been there between 3-5 every snowfall including saturday, then i had to return at 11am because it was a late morning snow, then again on sunday morning at 7 because it kept snowing until about 6:30. I said it sounds like the snow is drifting on the lot due to the wind and slush is dropping off peoples cars. Her response..."Well try to get here earlier from now on" lol.

I went to look at the lot, its all wet pavement except where the cars are droping junk and yes due to the wind theres snow on the first 6-8' of the perimeter. So i called the manager and explained it all. She still couldn't understand why i had to show up while they were open. OMG! 

I hate people.


----------



## Easy

f250man;714034 said:


> Don Im in madison not far from you if you ever need a hand with plowing or a truck problem just call I will be glad to help. Steve


Steve
Thanks, I am waiting to see what they are doing with my truck today. The steering box blew a seal Sat, and of course they didn't have the part. This morning they tell me they broke one of the lines, and didn't have that part either. All their parts come out of Streetsboro, and they were sending someone to pick it up, so now that is what I am waiting on (I think).
Most of my customers have 4WD, and will get along, the problem is there is so much snow around here they can still get into trouble.
Thanks again
Don


----------



## f250man

I hear you Kurt some people are just idiots. I plow a bar lot here in Madison and most of the parking is along the street well there is a house along the parking area and she leaves he cars in the parking area and so I dont plowit when they are home and the other day I pushed it and some snow rolled into her fence and she called the township on me. Nothing came of it since I know them all but what a Bit** and some one plowed the pizza joint and pushed the pile into her fence and knocked it down and sure enough she calls me and when I got there to plow the night before I went into the bar to talk to the owner to cover my a** and he watched the other guy do it so she is pissed but I told her to call the right people and leave me the F*** alone. So I know how you feel she has been a pain in my A** for years


----------



## f250man

No problem Don just let me know if you need some help.


----------



## kc2006

Theres a town in WV where its still legal to bring your wife to the front of the town hall every third thursday of the month or something, and BEAT her. 

That should still be allowed all over the country. lol j/k...kinda. I think the big problem, the manager girl is maybe 20/21 and the district is maybe 25. Way too young to manage i think.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kurt some people are just morons. It happens every year. 

Steve, just set fire to the fence one night and the problem will be solved, LMAO

Actually it seems like people are more compelled to ***** more about everything than in years past. I get calls from hey it is snowing to I dont think you have been here in days. Really, is that why there is a huge pile of snow on your treelawn and your drive has less snow on it than anything else??? Stupid morons. This year will for sure be my last year dealing with about 90% of my resi's. Actually most of the crap comes from the western part of lake county, where the majority of the population are old retirees that have no life other than to *****. I am gonna start working on eastern lake county for this comming season and stay out of the western part. Dont worry Steve, I wont come step on your toes in Madison. Im not like that:waving:


----------



## kc2006

I think people are just bia's. 

You know what the real kicker is. if i did show up and just push the perimeter of the place, they would of been on my a$$ complaining that i'm cheating them. Hate people.

Who else is slacking with billing? lol, i haven't done decembers yet, I should go do that now instead of being on plowsite all day.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;714036 said:


> So get this one. The first complaint of the year.
> 
> I plow a panera and I've kept up good on it. They only wanted salt when it was extremely icy or if snow was packed down from traffic. Plowing at 2", contract says if it snows during working hours as much as possible will be cleared then a return trip will be done after hours.
> 
> So I get a call from the district. She's there and shes not happy with the lot. "Theres at least 5" of snow where the cars park. Have you even plowed this place? And why have you been coming at 8, 9 or 11 in the morning? We told you to be here before 6" I said I have been there between 3-5 every snowfall including saturday, then i had to return at 11am because it was a late morning snow, then again on sunday morning at 7 because it kept snowing until about 6:30. I said it sounds like the snow is drifting on the lot due to the wind and slush is dropping off peoples cars. Her response..."Well try to get here earlier from now on" lol.
> 
> I went to look at the lot, its all wet pavement except where the cars are droping junk and yes due to the wind theres snow on the first 6-8' of the perimeter. So i called the manager and explained it all. She still couldn't understand why i had to show up while they were open. OMG!
> 
> I hate people.





kc2006;714058 said:


> Theres a town in WV where its still legal to bring your wife to the front of the town hall every third thursday of the month or something, and BEAT her.
> 
> That should still be allowed all over the country. lol j/k...kinda. I think the big problem, the manager girl is maybe 20/21 and the district is maybe 25. Way too young to manage i think.


Ya people r idiots and you try and give them good service at a fair price and then there like no we want more but u can only come at this time. They should just keep there mouth shut


----------



## Easy

Just went out to get my mail, we have 4-6 of new snow today. Now if I ever get my truck back I can make some money.............
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We got maybe a half inch of new snow today, lol. I could go out and clean up some stuff, but I will just wait until 1 am to go. Too many retards out on the roads


----------



## carl b

kc2006;713643 said:


> crb, you got any shops in the area that rebuild starters alternators? We got a guy here that will take a stock alt and can make it put out as much amps as you want. Thats what we do with all our race cars. He took a 140 and made it put out close to 300. Dudes alittle strange but does awesome work and only charges around 100-150. Powermasters are good starters though.
> (HA).


can you p.m. me that number ?
Y towns not that far



kc2006;714077 said:


> I think people are just bia's.
> 
> You know what the real kicker is. if i did show up and just push the perimeter of the place, they would of been on my a$$ complaining that i'm cheating them. Hate people.
> 
> Who else is slacking with billing? lol, i haven't done decembers yet, I should go do that now instead of being on plowsite all day.


I never slack on billing . I hate when i don't get my gas bill than the nexted month its 400 bucks ( yes my mail gets LOST ????:angry


----------



## Burkartsplow

got to sleep till 6am this morning. finally had to get out of bed since it started to accumulate. We have had 5 inches here since this morning. going to take a rest and head out later to do a round on the commercials again and then home to eat then bed until 2 or 3. getting cold and windy out there. going to be doing some drift busting tomorrow....be safe...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sweet I get some sleep in time now, lol. Havent gotten any snow at all. Glad everyone else is!!! After breakfast I slept in till 11:30 am I will do it again tomorrow too:redbounce


----------



## slone

tom i might need you in a pinch. it looks like a tranny cooler line is leaking. i am going to finish the last half of my route about 2 this morning and take it into the dealer. i have a $100.00 deductible. hopefully they have the part, if not my other mechanic buddy said bring it in at 8


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not a problem Dave!!! I am gonna be out around 2am. I cant find your route list you gave me from before. I think I may have accidentally thrown it own on one of my cleaning sprees, lol. Gimme a call and let me know.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

So i really have no clue what amounts of snow we are looking at. But i just hope its enough to plow. 

Really really really thinking of getting a plow for the truck next year, cs its down right COLD on the 4-wheeler. Had 3 layers of gloves on today and still cold within a half hour.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Travis, have you tried those hand warmer things you can put in your gloves?? I used those when I snowboarded alot and kept my hands warm for hours in the coldest temps. Or even heated handgrips on the quad?? Anything is better than nothing!!!! And mittens keep your hands warmer than regular gloves. They look stupid but warm. I got these gloves from Gander Mtn that are mittens but you can fold back the mitten part and your fingers are free to move. I think they are for bowhunting. Very good gloves. I think you will find a decent plow truck come spring/summer when guys realize they made no money this year and wanna get rid of the truck. I would do that before putting a plow on that nice truck!!!


----------



## born2farm

I feel you travis. I plowed everything again today and got a lot of thinking done about truck and plows.

Came up with another question for you guys. How much am I going to hate myself if I get a one ton to plow residentials with? Im thinking about Rigging up the quad to finish this year and then try and get a tight route of say 15 drives to do next year with it. I will have a buddy of mine run it for me. Then I will have a one ton with 8ft plow to handle some smaller commercials and any call ins i get that are too far out in the country. Whats your guys opinons?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;714391 said:


> Travis, have you tried those hand warmer things you can put in your gloves?? I used those when I snowboarded alot and kept my hands warm for hours in the coldest temps. Or even heated handgrips on the quad?? Anything is better than nothing!!!! And mittens keep your hands warmer than regular gloves. They look stupid but warm. I got these gloves from Gander Mtn that are mittens but you can fold back the mitten part and your fingers are free to move. I think they are for bowhunting. Very good gloves. I think you will find a decent plow truck come spring/summer when guys realize they made no money this year and wanna get rid of the truck. I would do that before putting a plow on that nice truck!!!


Its more the tips of my fingers, so those hand things wont work. Handgrips warmers...my bro had a pair and they were nothing but junk so IDK. The thing is, I don't really want to have two trucks. I found the perfect plow truck for 5 grand but by the time i buy a plow and insurance and plates, not worth it. Its not like we get a foot of snow in a storm where it would be that hard on the truck. But would be cheaper than buying a new truck right now.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Well that and the fact ur truck is more of a toy then a truck. Ya i used to run skid sometimes and even in full carhartt and heat it still would get cold. and it ur feet that get it bad too


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;714408 said:


> Well that and the fact ur truck is more of a toy then a truck. Ya i used to run skid sometimes and even in full carhartt and heat it still would get cold. and it ur feet that get it bad too


Luckly, my feet never get cold! I only wear one pair of socks too. Its the boots that i have, expensive but are nice.


----------



## Young Pup

What's happens guys? Who knows actually might get something to plow down here. Let's hope so.


----------



## Young Pup

Travis go over and look at the map Les put out on Skyeye.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am gonna get a 2nd truck this year. A 2wd 3/4 or 1 ton just for landscaping so I can quit beating the piss out of my truck all year. Be nice to have one truck to pull the trailer, put a dumper in, etc. Then my truck just for bidding jobs, driving around and putting a shytload of lights on It has 132,000 miles on it now and I am sure some of the ******** issues are gonna pop REAL soon, so I want to lessen its workload any way I can


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;714431 said:


> Travis go over and look at the map Les put out on Skyeye.


I see it! The map is one county short but looks like i'll be in the range of 4"


----------



## slone

i'll call you in a little bit here. i am more worried about getting snow when the truck is in the shop. if they have the part instock it should not take them long. the snow for tomorrow is not supposed to get here until later in the day if you can trust the weather guy.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;714434 said:


> I see it! The map is one county short but looks like i'll be in the range of 4"


Yep, I think you are in the 4 inch range that is for sure.

JP


----------



## slone

i only have half my route left. most wont have anything to plow. i just want to check them just in case. i just don't like anything leaking.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Blah blah i am gonna let the 4 inchs that feel this after noon sit till early am hrs no reason to push it if i get anymore over night


----------



## kc2006

crb i'll get the number and pm it to you. 

elwer, if you get a good set of heated grips and the thumb heater, you'll be good to go. I got a good set that have 6 heat settings and you can change the grips or the thumb. I can ride in the winter with no gloves if i wanted. They actually get so hot in the top 2 settings that you can't hold them with no gloves. Them with the little hand gaurds, you'll be all set! I only paid 120 for the grips too.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I am going out and checking/cleaning things up in the AM. Not much fell, but Im sure some drifted a little. 

I wish I would have bought a chainsaw earlier this year. Now I need the GD thing!!! I got a call from a customer with a decent branch that fell in his yard. Need to clean that up tomorrow after I find someone with a saw I can borrow


----------



## Lux Lawn

Wow what a day, only 2-3 inches of snow and 3 out of 4 trucks went down with plow problems today. Blown hose, hand held controller on Western V plow died and the bolt the holds the pump and lift arm on a Meyers broke. How that one happened I don't know.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;714529 said:


> Well I am going out and checking/cleaning things up in the AM. Not much fell, but Im sure some drifted a little.
> 
> I wish I would have bought a chainsaw earlier this year. Now I need the GD thing!!! I got a call from a customer with a decent branch that fell in his yard. Need to clean that up tomorrow after I find someone with a saw I can borrow


If you were closer, I have one sitting in the building.


----------



## VBigFord20

Man Im tired. I was at work most of the day driving around and did not realize it was starting to accume. I did 3 of my apartment lots this afternoon and one residential. Then got a call from a trucking yard in medina. So many drifts and stuff that they could not get there trucks out so I spent 2 hours cleaning that out and defiantly made it worth my while.payup

Going to wake up early and check the rest of my places. I know some will need done since its snowing on and off and its windy out there.

Every day that goes by makes me wish I had a V-blade even more. Think I might buy my a bigger truck this summer.


----------



## paradise1229

Metz;712071 said:


> been plowing for 6 years, tore up more grass this weekend than i have in those 6 years! with a million call~ins, had no idea where there driveway began or ended. oh well payup
> 
> paradise- you're in warren? i do the howland library, if i ever need help (break downs, etc), you think you can help out?


Anytime!! Sorry for such a long response time. Yes, I live in Warren, Howland Library is only 10 mins away from me if I hit all red lights.

Tomorrow fellas, I should have Kurts' truck ! ! !


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;714036 said:


> So get this one. The first complaint of the year.
> 
> I plow a panera and I've kept up good on it. They only wanted salt when it was extremely icy or if snow was packed down from traffic. Plowing at 2", contract says if it snows during working hours as much as possible will be cleared then a return trip will be done after hours.
> 
> So I get a call from the district. She's there and shes not happy with the lot. "Theres at least 5" of snow where the cars park. Have you even plowed this place? And why have you been coming at 8, 9 or 11 in the morning? We told you to be here before 6" I said I have been there between 3-5 every snowfall including saturday, then i had to return at 11am because it was a late morning snow, then again on sunday morning at 7 because it kept snowing until about 6:30. I said it sounds like the snow is drifting on the lot due to the wind and slush is dropping off peoples cars. Her response..."Well try to get here earlier from now on" lol.
> 
> I went to look at the lot, its all wet pavement except where the cars are droping junk and yes due to the wind theres snow on the first 6-8' of the perimeter. So i called the manager and explained it all. She still couldn't understand why i had to show up while they were open. OMG!
> 
> I hate people.


Well, I would just do it a little earlier before opening just so they won't [email protected]!$*$ when you do plow thay early. People arround that age don't understand some squat Just like me. LOL! You are right though, they shouldn't be managers!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
307 AM EST WED JAN 14 2009

.LOW PRESSURE IN THE MID MISSISSIPPI VALLEY EARLY THIS MORNING
WILL TRACK EAST SOUTHEAST AND CROSS THE REGION THIS AFTERNOON AND
EVENING...TAKING A PATH CLOSE TO THE OHIO RIVER. SNOW WILL OCCUR
AHEAD OF THIS SYSTEM...MAINLY ALONG AND TO THE NORTH OF THE LOW
TRACK. WITH VERY COLD AIR IN PLACE...A DRY FLUFFY SNOW IS EXPECTED
WHICH WILL ACCUMULATE QUICKLY. GUSTY WINDS AND EVEN COLDER AIR
WILL MOVE IN BEHIND THE LOW WHICH WILL RESULT IN VERY LOW WIND
CHILL.

OHZ054>056-063>065-141615-
/O.NEW.KILN.WS.W.0002.090114T1200Z-090115T0500Z/
MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...
WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER
307 AM EST WED JAN 14 2009

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM THIS MORNING TO
MIDNIGHT EST TONIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM THIS
MORNING TO MIDNIGHT EST TONIGHT.

SNOW WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE AREA THIS MORNING AND CONTINUE THROUGH
THE DAY BEFORE TAPERING OFF THIS EVENING. THE SNOW MAY ACCUMULATE
AT MORE THAN AN INCH PER HOUR AT TIMES...PARTICULARLY LATE THIS
MORNING INTO MID AFTERNOON. BY THE TIME THE SNOW TAPERS OFF...
TOTAL ACCUMULATION OF 3 TO 5 INCHES WILL OCCUR.

HEAVY SNOW IS FORECAST TO ACCUMULATE IN THE WARNED AREA...
CAUSING HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS. THOSE INTENDING TO TRAVEL
IN THE WARNING AREA ARE ADVISED TO MAKE ALTERNATE PLANS OR USE
EXTREME CAUTION IF TRAVEL IS UNAVOIDABLE.

STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE SOURCE OF
WEATHER INFORMATION FOR THE LATEST UPDATES. ADDITIONAL DETAILS CAN
ALSO BE FOUND AT /LOWER CASE/ WWW.WEATHER.GOV/ILN.

payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## f250man

Well guys just got back in from doing a few clean ups and I was the salt truck bi*** this morning went out and salted everything since it all turned to ice from the 1 1/2 we got here yesterday. I see we have a severe winter weather warning in effect for tonight into tomorrow for lake effect snow. They say the lake is prime for it still open with some ice on they say we could get up to 12" out of it Thursday into friday we will see.


----------



## f250man

weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
2 products issued by NWS for: Madison OH
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lake Effect Snow Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
345 AM EST WED JAN 14 2009


OHZ012>014-089-PAZ001>003-141645-
/O.NEW.KCLE.LE.A.0001.090115T0800Z-090117T0000Z/
LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-
SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
345 AM EST WED JAN 14 2009

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
FRIDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
FRIDAY EVENING.

AS THE WINDS BECOME ONSHORE LATE TONIGHT INTO FRIDAY SOME LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WILL DEVELOP. WHEN IT IS COLD AND WITH SOME ICE ON
LAKE ERIE THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW MAY BE SLOW TO START. BY LATER
THURSDAY THE WINDS ARE MORE WESTERLY AND THIS IS A GOOD DIRECTION
FOR SIGNIFICANT LAKE EFFECT SNOW. SINCE IT IS COLD THE SNOW WILL
BE FLUFFY. IT IS POSSIBLE BY FRIDAY EVENING THAT SOME LOCATIONS
COULD ACCUMULATE OVER A FOOT OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES.

&&

$$

KIELTYKA





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## clark lawn

got to plow everything again today and probably again tommarrow calling for 1-3 today and 2-4 tonight


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Plowed all of my resi's this morning. Took some time on them and pushed/backdragged to get them clean and to the pavement. My commercials only needed a shytload of salt since it turned to ice from the cars packing the little bit of snow down. Actually mixed some calcium chloride in with my salt to help it work at these cold a$$ temps


----------



## Easy

f250man;714981 said:


> weather.gov
> National Weather Service
> 
> Watches, Warnings & Advisories
> Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code
> 2 products issued by NWS for: Madison OH
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Lake Effect Snow Watch
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
> 345 AM EST WED JAN 14 2009
> 
> OHZ012>014-089-PAZ001>003-141645-
> /O.NEW.KCLE.LE.A.0001.090115T0800Z-090117T0000Z/
> LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-
> SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
> INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
> ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
> 345 AM EST WED JAN 14 2009
> 
> ...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
> FRIDAY EVENING...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
> EFFECT SNOW WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
> FRIDAY EVENING.
> 
> AS THE WINDS BECOME ONSHORE LATE TONIGHT INTO FRIDAY SOME LAKE
> EFFECT SNOW WILL DEVELOP. WHEN IT IS COLD AND WITH SOME ICE ON
> LAKE ERIE THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW MAY BE SLOW TO START. BY LATER
> THURSDAY THE WINDS ARE MORE WESTERLY AND THIS IS A GOOD DIRECTION
> FOR SIGNIFICANT LAKE EFFECT SNOW. SINCE IT IS COLD THE SNOW WILL
> BE FLUFFY. IT IS POSSIBLE BY FRIDAY EVENING THAT SOME LOCATIONS
> COULD ACCUMULATE OVER A FOOT OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW.
> 
> PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
> 
> A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
> POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
> TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER
> DETAILS OR UPDATES.
> 
> &&
> 
> $$
> 
> KIELTYKA
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I thought that lake effect stopped when the lake froze over, or at least slowed down. If we get another foot of snow, I am going to run out of places to pile it.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Don, that lake isnt froze over yet. Still plenty of open water for some good lake effect!!! Let me know if you need a tractor to move some piles if we get another foot. Got a Deere 4430 4x4 with a loader I can use when ever I need it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i made a wise choice i went out at 11 lastnight got baack in my bed alittle after 2 and then they were clean for this morning


----------



## f250man

Yea Don but the lake is not froze over completely yet alot of open water. I hear what you are saying Im running out of room in a few spots to and I have a guy with a skid loader that is always looking for work and he dosn't charge alot. So like I said before if you need some help Im here.


----------



## Easy

Thanks for the offers. I have a small loader and trailer also, but don't like to haul it around in the bad weather. I will if I have to, but don't like to.
Don


----------



## Easy

WOW, something new.
It is snowing again!!!!!
I think we have had snow almost every other day since Jan 1st.
Don


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Easy;715283 said:


> WOW, something new.
> It is snowing again!!!!!
> I think we have had snow almost every other day since Jan 1st.
> Don


ya some of my invoices r gonna be rather long for this month


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Atleast 4" here...just got a call for 4 more places, right next door to 4 of my other places.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not a whole lot here, I think. Been inside and lazy most of the day, lol. I take that back, I think there is 2 inches out there. I cant see the roof marker lights on the truck. It can wait till 1 or 2 am.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;715795 said:


> Not a whole lot here, I think. Been inside and lazy most of the day, lol. I take that back, I think there is 2 inches out there. I cant see the roof marker lights on the truck. It can wait till 1 or 2 am.


i am with u no reason to do it now all those idiots rnt off the road yet.


----------



## clark lawn

looks like i may have to go do the commercial stuff tonight i think residential should be good.


----------



## carl b

tonight will be my third time plowing with in a week . all my costumers will have 4 plows on there bills so far .:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Easy

crb 2500;715883 said:


> tonight will be my third time plowing with in a week . all my costumers will have 4 plows on there bills so far .:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


I have plowed 7 times so far this month, that is in 14 days with my truck down for 4 of them.
I am hoping for a break, need to do some other things.
Don


----------



## carl b

Easy;715894 said:


> I have plowed 7 times so far this month, that is in 14 days with my truck down for 4 of them.
> I am hoping for a break, need to do some other things.
> Don


I am hoping for a break too . I have vary little heat in my truck .:crying: I salted 3 more time dose that count ? LOL it only takes me 1 hour to salt now . 

my truck went threw a hose, batt, now the heat sucks . I feel your pain on the down time . hope thing go better the rest of winter for ya


----------



## Young Pup

Well we got a good 5 to 6 down. Taking a break for a little bit and then back out there. HIt everything 2 times so far. 

JP


----------



## VBigFord20

This snow seems like its never going to end. I was out till about 11 last night doing some clean ups and went to bed at 12:30. My phone starts ringing at 2:30 with no heat calls from one of my buildings. By 6 I was there working on that and it took me about 4 hours, then I fixed some other electrical things since I was there. By 2 I was getting calls from my resi's who wanted clean ups thanks to blowing snow and falling snow. I was out until a hour ago doing that, mostly because I got stuck on 71 south for a while thanks to some dick who thought it was a good idea to drive his Miata in the snow and cause a 40 mile backup for the rest of us.:realmad:

Judging whats falling already + what they say were getting I know I am going to be up early doing clean ups tomorrow also.

I'm just trying to figure out when I am suppose to sleep.


----------



## clark lawn

history channel showing big foot in ohio right now


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am prolly gonna do like 1/2 of my route since some areas got more snow than others. But who knows when the lake effect decides to kick in, then it will get interesting. Or everyone else but lake county will get it, lol


----------



## born2farm

I had about 6-7 on everything. Pushed it all and prolly will have to go back and do cleanups and one timers tomorrow. I plowed 20 drives and im up to somewhere around 15 regulars. Have a list of call ins to do tomorrow. Had to turn down 10 do to distance. Im thinking about typing up some flyers (if i get some free time) and passing them out to neighbors of ones i do. Its a little late now i no but its might be worth a try i will atleast go knock on the door tomorrow.

im off to bed before i keep rambling


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well have plowed all mine twice. Have about 5" on most everything, and now some drifting. I'm now up to 20 full time accounts which makes me very happy! 

I went out about noon on my 4 wheeler, my bro took his 4 wheeler back to work with him then. I went and plowed one drive and went right to his work and got his 4 wheeler because it was 4 wheel drive. 2 wheel drive jsut wouldn't push it or push it back far enough. So i plow all of mine and go home around 4, and my brother shows up and busts in the house and says either your buying a 4 wheel drive 4 wheeler or getting a plow for your truck! lol


----------



## Lux Lawn

I am running out of room at most places like everyone else, it seems like we have plowed everyday the last 2 weeks. Going out in a couple of hours to clean up a couple of commercial places for the morning. We only got about an inch or so here today.


----------



## kashman

Lux Lawn;716170 said:


> I am running out of room at most places like everyone else, it seems like we have plowed everyday the last 2 weeks. Going out in a couple of hours to clean up a couple of commercial places for the morning. We only got about an inch or so here today.


ya it snowed all day streets were shyty but we only got a inch


----------



## paradise1229

Finally have KC2006s' 1996 F250 7.3L 4x4 8' bed with meyer plow. 

For some reason, we can't figure out why nothing wouldn't work. no up, no down, no side to side. Just cranked it up using a jack and took it home to figure out later. Kurt is helping me with it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;715990 said:


> This snow seems like its never going to end. I was out till about 11 last night doing some clean ups and went to bed at 12:30. My phone starts ringing at 2:30 with no heat calls from one of my buildings. By 6 I was there working on that and it took me about 4 hours, then I fixed some other electrical things since I was there. By 2 I was getting calls from my resi's who wanted clean ups thanks to blowing snow and falling snow. I was out until a hour ago doing that, mostly because I got stuck on 71 south for a while thanks to some dick who thought it was a good idea to drive his Miata in the snow and cause a 40 mile backup for the rest of us.:realmad:
> 
> Judging whats falling already + what they say were getting I know I am going to be up early doing clean ups tomorrow also.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out when I am suppose to sleep.


i feel ya i just got home i figured i could plow tonight and not have to get up but now its snowing again what the heck. Anyway i have a sabre that has a bad ground but i dont wanna pull the plug apart risk it not going back together in this weather. so i was one lighitng it tonight. The one is on just not bright. My truck stalld tonight no idea what that was about


----------



## carl b

just got in . plowed 1/2 my stuff . my salt was slow to work. anyone mixing with cal ? I had to . it suc*s. I get more money so who cares ! payup

my people are getting slow with payments this time of year . any body have problems ? 

don't forget to thank the snow god for the work .


----------



## f250man

I plowed some places today and I am waiting for the storm to start and im going to get no time to relax.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lake Effect Snow Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
354 AM EST THU JAN 15 2009

OHZ012>014-089-PAZ001>003-151700-
/O.CON.KCLE.LE.W.0003.090115T1100Z-090117T0000Z/
/O.CON.KCLE.WC.Y.0002.090115T1100Z-090117T0900Z/
LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-
SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
354 AM EST THU JAN 15 2009

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST
FRIDAY...
...WIND CHILL ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST
SATURDAY...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST
FRIDAY. A WIND CHILL ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST
SATURDAY.

WINDS WILL BECOME WESTERLY TODAY WHICH WILL ALLOW LAKE EFFECT SNOW
SHOWERS TO DEVELOP. THIS ACTIVITY IS EXPECTED TO INTENSIFY TONIGHT
AS EVEN COLDER AIR ARRIVES ALOFT. DAYTIME ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 5
INCHES ARE EXPECTED TODAY WITH ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 8 INCHES
EXPECTED TONIGHT. SEVERAL MORE INCHES OF ACCUMULATION WILL BE
POSSIBLE ON FRIDAY. THIS SNOW WILL BE VERY DRY AND FLUFFY SO
CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING IS LIKELY.


----------



## Burkartsplow

steve looks like you are going to have some fun. we are supposed to get 1-3 tonight and this about it. i could go for another nice storm over the weekend. payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;716565 said:


> steve looks like you are going to have some fun. we are supposed to get 1-3 tonight and this about it. i could go for another nice storm over the weekend. payup


aaron did u have a mess yesterday afternoon my mom said it was a mess trying to get home


----------



## Easy

I plowed all again this morning, had 4-6 in them. I see we are in for some lake effect tomorrow into Sat. Hope it doesn't hit to late Fri, as I am going gambling Sat. and want to be awake, not sleepy.......
Don


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;716579 said:


> aaron did u have a mess yesterday afternoon my mom said it was a mess trying to get home


we had a mess a few times this week when no one else was getting anything. i have bee tired,but now that i just woke up from getting in at 9 i am bored and want to get another storm. i hope we get the 3 tonight. payup


----------



## f250man

So Don you got your truck back I see. Aaron yea we will have some nice pushes if this storm ever gets here and starts snowing the sun is shining right now and it sure is cold out there.


----------



## jkrak

WOW, what a week! And is still not over yet. Took my kid down to Huntington beach this afternoon and the lake is almost all frozen over. I would say about 70% from what I could see. Everything but a medium size oval in center is covered. Need some recover time. Some of my customers are extremely slowwwww, and having to pay for all salt up front is killing us. Oh well do what you can. Hope the equipment holds out, steel+cold=problems. finally getting my Ariens back tomorrow, they have a serious belt back-order issue, two weeks at least. Need sleep.


----------



## Easy

f250man;716956 said:


> So Don you got your truck back I see. Aaron yea we will have some nice pushes if this storm ever gets here and starts snowing the sun is shining right now and it sure is cold out there.


I got it back Tues. night, the dealer kept a mechanic OT to finish it for me. Go figure......
Seem to be OK, time will tell.
I do appreciate the offers to help, and will extend them back to you guys.
Stay warm, and drive safe.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I see the lake effect thing got cancelled. They said the lake is froze now. That was pretty quick from what they were saying earlier Just more proof they dont know shyt from shinola


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Its cold here! Did I mention the wind? lol Snow is blowing a lot right now, my driveway is blowing shut so i'm sure I'll be plowing some of my accounts tomorrow again! Roads are still BAD here! I'm guessing that our school will be cancelled again tomorrow as they are not even putting much salt down, the salt they do put down either doesn't work or it melts it but then it refreezes and is black ice.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Its just so cold its not doing much. even when the sun was out the heat was non existant


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Its still bad out, cancelled school for us tomorrow already!

But then I found out that Alltel in my area isn't going to become Verizon so now I'm pissed.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah the sun didnt do didly squat shyt!!! The roads are pretty clear around here. They plowed the piss out of them and put I guess treated salt down too. The road dept. for the most part, do an excellent job around here


----------



## Young Pup

What a long couple of days here. Had 6 inches of snow. All went pretty good. Took a much needed nap a little bit ago. going to have to check lots for refreeze tonight. Do you have a question for you meyer guys though. The plow is slaming sometimes when it come up and stops. Is that a coil issue or valve issue?


Thanks,

JP


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas have not been on in awhile. How is everyone we have not done anything but salt and more salt down here. Glad to see you guys are doing some work.


----------



## Young Pup

Hey Josh, How is the salt supply down there? Seems to be ok up here. I saw city crews dumping a boat load today on roads that I normally don't see them salting. Even saw on city, Upper Arlinigton dropping salt on wet pavement, no kidding. We took a break at a bp gas station we all saw it at the same time and were like wtf are they doing. lo

JP


----------



## born2farm

Well they just cancelled school. Bout time we get a snow day. I plowed today to finish off call ins. Think i plowed 25 drives. Some hadnt been done yet and had 14in of builduppayup Money sure is good though since i plowed 5 of the last 7 days. Now just gotta fix the truck and put a new cable on the quad and im good to go for saturday.


----------



## Young Pup

Brock good to hear you made some coin. What is going on Saturday?


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;717542 said:


> Brock good to hear you made some coin. What is going on Saturday?


said we could see 1-3. not sure what will happen with it.


----------



## Young Pup

Cool have fun with that.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;717560 said:


> Cool have fun with that.


jp i thought u were our reisident weather man


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;717566 said:


> jp i thought u were our reisident weather man


Kevin, the resident weatherman has been busy the past couple of days. lol. I also slept through the news too. Kinda behind on the weather front so to speak.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;717582 said:


> Kevin, the resident weatherman has been busy the past couple of days. lol. I also slept through the news too. Kinda behind on the weather front so to speak.


well i kinda avoid weather it all ways dissapoints me so i just kinda watch it out the window and go with my instincts of living here my whole life. As i get bigger i may have to come up with a better way. since this being a wake for 20 out of the 24 hrs aday is starting to take its toll


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;717587 said:


> well i kinda avoid weather it all ways dissapoints me so i just kinda watch it out the window and go with my instincts of living here my whole life. As i get bigger i may have to come up with a better way. since this being a wake for 20 out of the 24 hrs aday is starting to take its toll


Heck I now know why I have those bags under my eyes. From being awake 20 out of 24 hours. I learned something new. Thanks. I hear you on that weather, I too look out the window. Time for me to turn in and get some sleep. Have a good night.


----------



## VBigFord20

Bad went to worse today.

The starter and/or battery went out in my van around lunchtime and it took me a hour of messing with it to get it to start. I personally think the starter is just frozen from the cold because once it was in the garage for a while it started up.

So then I went out to Amherst for work and got T boned by a guy who ran a 4 way stop.:realmad:

Basically I just need a new front bumper and maybe the piece of grill that goes under the headlights. He is at fault but this is my second not-at-fault accident in 6 months. I know my insurance is going to love this.

I must have a big target painted on my van.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow glad to hear you are okay!! I almost got t-boned like that this morning at 2 right at the top of my street. That little Ranger would have eaten a whole lot of Meyer plow though, lol. People around here just amaze me any more.

Well it sure is colder than a witch's titty out there!!! Would make a brass monkey's balls freeze.

JP, mine does the same thing every now and again too. I think it happens because the chain/chains get a little kink in them from pushing up a pile then let loose and slam. That is the only logical thing I can think of. The plow sure has been a little slower with it being so cold, but hasnt froze up!!! (knock on wood) Well it is off to bed for me and some salting in the AM. Got some salt/magnesium/calcium mix going on right now. Should work just fine in these lower temps


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Currently -12, wind chill -31!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its so hot i'm about ready to go open up the pool and take a swim!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LMAO Travis 

Well I need to go do some salt this morning, but I cant. Truck is deader than shyt. The lights and everything are good, but the starter doesnt do shyt. Guess I need to try and maneuver my car in the back around to get the front facing my truck so I can try to jump it. Pretty sad when my little Saturn will start and the big plow truck does nothing


----------



## f250man

That sucks Tom. Thats why my electric start is set to start my truck every 2 hours so that dose not happen. It runs for 5 mins and shuts down and then every 2 it dose it again.


It is sure cold out there I glad we didnt get any snow last night the trucks heater just cant keep up with the cold and it takes forever to get hot in the big cab of my truck, 

I have -9 as a temp outside right now.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;717839 said:


> LMAO Travis
> 
> Well I need to go do some salt this morning, but I cant. Truck is deader than shyt. The lights and everything are good, but the starter doesnt do shyt. Guess I need to try and maneuver my car in the back around to get the front facing my truck so I can try to jump it. Pretty sad when my little Saturn will start and the big plow truck does nothing


I used my girls Honda 1.7 liter . He!! the other day I used my Exmark . It worked . I must be a ******* .


----------



## carl b

f250man;717921 said:


> That sucks Tom. Thats why my electric start is set to start my truck every 2 hours so that dose not happen. It runs for 5 mins and shuts down and then every 2 it dose it again.
> 
> It is sure cold out there I glad we didnt get any snow last night the trucks heater just cant keep up with the cold and it takes forever to get hot in the big cab of my truck,
> 
> I have -9 as a temp outside right now.


my weather bug says -13 Brrrrrrrr
I wont a elc. start so bad .
I have no heat :crying::crying: I posted some where on it . I need to get it in a shop today.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

This morning is the kind of morning where you just can't put a value on seat warmers! Hands down the best creature comfort I've ever had in a truck! Hey, as long as my ass is warm while I make money, Im a happy guy!:salute:


----------



## fordmstng66

tom

Sorry to hear about the truck, mine was a little hard to start this morning. I was really kind of hoping it would not, would have been a good excuse not to have to go to work today. Still recovering from yesterday up at 1:00, then going straight to work after plowing.


----------



## born2farm

Well finally a day off school. -15 here with windchills around -30. good day to sit inside and do some invocing and such.

need to work on my truck. check engine lights on, parking brake light is on but the cable isnt frozen, abs light is on and im not sure if 4x4 is working. and i need to replace the cable on the winch on he quad.


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;717839 said:


> LMAO Travis
> 
> Well I need to go do some salt this morning, but I cant. Truck is deader than shyt. The lights and everything are good, but the starter doesnt do shyt. Guess I need to try and maneuver my car in the back around to get the front facing my truck so I can try to jump it. Pretty sad when my little Saturn will start and the big plow truck does nothing


Hope you got it going OK. Last year my truck did the same thing, but all the wires had rotted off the starter, and were just hanging under the truck. Was on Easter Sunday, what a bummer for me and my customers. No way to fix it as the ends were completely gone.
Dealer had to replace the harness to the starter....
Hope yours was just iced up.
Don


----------



## VBigFord20

I'm in the hard to start club also. I think the plow truck might be due for a battery. My programmer shows my voltage around 14.1 normally. It drops to about 12 when I use the plow. It just seems like it is taking a little more to turn that big v-8 over and it seems like the lights dim a little longer then before.

Maybe I will play it safe and go pick something up with higher CCA today.


----------



## fordmstng66

Easy;718027 said:


> Hope you got it going OK. Last year my truck did the same thing, but all the wires had rotted off the starter, and were just hanging under the truck. Was on Easter Sunday, what a bummer for me and my customers. No way to fix it as the ends were completely gone.
> Dealer had to replace the harness to the starter....
> Hope yours was just iced up.
> Don


I had the same problem with a 2000 silverado i had. It happened at work, i got a ride home, and someone came back up with me. I just jammed the wire back on the starter enough to get it started, and drove it right to the shop Master car Care in Mentor. that harness was not cheap either. The shop wanted to charge me a 50 or 60 dollar diagnostic fee, i told them heck no, i told them what the problem was there should have been no reason for a diagnostic fee. Had to watch got that place they always tried to take me for more money when they did work.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;717997 said:


> Well finally a day off school. -15 here with windchills around -30. good day to sit inside and do some invocing and such.
> 
> need to work on my truck. check engine lights on, parking brake light is on but the cable isnt frozen, abs light is on and im not sure if 4x4 is working. and i need to replace the cable on the winch on he quad.


Do you have a broken brake line to the back? Anyway oooo did my truck cry this morning turning overr i was like come onnnn and vroom took 20 mins to get it warm enough that u could sit in it. Cold out there o and my garage door opener will take the door up but it wouldnt take it back down the springs r 2 frozen


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;718061 said:


> Do you have a broken brake line to the back? Anyway oooo did my truck cry this morning turning overr i was like come onnnn and vroom took 20 mins to get it warm enough that u could sit in it. Cold out there o and my garage door opener will take the door up but it wouldnt take it back down the springs r 2 frozen


Ill have to look at that. I need to look into a new truck to plow with though so this might get sold.

Im stuck between getting a one ton dump so I could do commercials and residentials or getting a smaller say like jeep or something just to plow drives with. They both have there downsides. The one ton might be hard to plow drives with in town but the jeep is cutting out any commercial work i might get someday. Im thinking the jeep or something untill im out of school. any opinions guys


----------



## kc2006

Steve, what kinda electric starter is that? I want! 

I forgot to plug my truck in last night, went out at about 9, it was -8 out there. Fired right up. I was shocked. Yet my s10 that has a brand new battery was slow cranking. Go fig.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No still got nothing. I just replaced the starter and the ends back in June, I got the receipt out to check. The battery is at a full charge too, even checked with a voltmeter. But this is the same thing it did then when the starter died originally. Shut the truck off the night before and the next day, nothing. Still got a 3yr warranty so I just gotta brave the cold and get it out of there. I might wait till tomorrow since it will be in the 20's I think (heat wave right?)


----------



## kc2006

I was thinking the same thing. I got a fuel leak that i want to fix and i thought to myself it'll be warm tomorrow in the 20's! 

I can put the nose in the garage and crank the heat but i've been in the cold the two past days so F it Relaxing today doing billing.


----------



## clark lawn

i just saw 2-4 tomorrow night.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Brock i keep fighitng with meself on the same issues. Get a blazer or jeep for driveways but then what the heck do i do with it all summer its just a costly lawn decoration. So i think i am setteld on a truck or if i can find a cheap 4x4 dump ill snatch that up. I think this summer i am going to be doing some humping so to say and get in to more commercial work get the bids out early. See if i cant get my foot threw the door insted of just standing outside.


----------



## fordmstng66

I have to put new transmission oil lines on my 200 beater car, i am going to take advantage of the 20's and 2 torpedo heaters to get that done, the car saves me 15 a week in gas.


----------



## clark lawn

Kevin for the right price ill sell u my dump 97 f350 with a western 8'6" unimount. New brakes all 6 tires, oil pan, and exhuast. i also know were there is a 2000 f450 dump with a v plow and a v box hes been sitting on it for a while so he might be open to some dealing.


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;718215 said:


> Brock i keep fighitng with meself on the same issues. Get a blazer or jeep for driveways but then what the heck do i do with it all summer its just a costly lawn decoration. So i think i am setteld on a truck or if i can find a cheap 4x4 dump ill snatch that up. I think this summer i am going to be doing some humping so to say and get in to more commercial work get the bids out early. See if i cant get my foot threw the door insted of just standing outside.


Ya im leaning towards a dump because I could get it all letterd up and use it as strictly a lawn/work truck. The biggest problem is unless I can help sub for the guy my dad plows for all i can do for a couple more years is drive ways. who know./


----------



## kc2006

isn't the f450 only like 12,000? thats cheap.

Kevin, I'm hoping to get a few more commercial joints this year, but if mowing/scaping is anything like the snow was this year, I'm f'd. Everyone was bidding at 40-60 an hour here while I was 100. I dropped to 80 to try and land a few things and was still twice as much on some stuff.


----------



## kc2006

blah, don't sink yourselves into huge debt. Not with the way things are now. I was just paying my bills today, currently operating with zero debt and I personally owe like 500 on a credit card from christmas time that i still haven't gotten the bill for yet. It's nice to not have any bills when the economy is poop. I'm paid up till next feb for all my insurances and I'll probably pay cash for this years advertising. 

Now to start saving up for a downpayment on a house....to go back into debt. lol


----------



## carl b

Things you should think about before you buy a dump .

6 tires 6x 150 = $900
comm. roll over Ins. ( if you have full coverage ) 
7-8 foot wide bed you can't see as well to back-up 
more moving parts . 



on the plus side 1 trip is better than two .


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;717725 said:


> JP, mine does the same thing every now and again too. I think it happens because the chain/chains get a little kink in them from pushing up a pile then let loose and slam. That is the only logical thing I can think of. The plow sure has been a little slower with it being so cold, but hasnt froze up!!! (knock on wood) Well it is off to bed for me and some salting in the AM. Got some salt/magnesium/calcium mix going on right now. Should work just fine in these lower temps


Tom thats makes sense thanks for the help.


----------



## Young Pup

Both trucks started, the 1500 moaned and groaned but it started. The plow truck started but was whining for awhile. That went away, could be the powersteering pump trying to warm up or might be needing a new belt soon. To cold to look at it so it can wait.


----------



## camconcrete

my truck won't even run yet. It starts just fine but I didn't plug it in last night like a *******, and the motor is too cold to keep it running. Im just gonna wait till later on when it gets above 0 to try it again. and if worst comes to worst I'll drag the space heater out and build a tent around it to warm the motor up. but the old lady's durango started slow but it stayed runnin so at least I got rid of her for the afternoon.


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;718248 said:


> blah, don't sink yourselves into huge debt. Not with the way things are now. I was just paying my bills today, currently operating with zero debt and I personally owe like 500 on a credit card from christmas time that i still haven't gotten the bill for yet. It's nice to not have any bills when the economy is poop. I'm paid up till next feb for all my insurances and I'll probably pay cash for this years advertising.
> 
> Now to start saving up for a downpayment on a house....to go back into debt. lol


Ya I dont wanna buy a truck unless i can pay cash for it. the quad suits me just fine for now. im just thinking that if i want to make a big purchase that i should do it while im still living at home with no payments. who knows. hopin that the economy forces some people to sell some nicer trucks for good money.


----------



## Metz

hey kurt or alan, 
either of you guys interested in picking up a small plaza in boardman? my uncle called me, said he gave my # to a guy who needs to hire a snow plow (fired his other guy) to do his little plaza on 224 near Rockne's. the guy hasn't called me yet, so i don't know details, but i can't take it anyway. if either of you want, i can give him your #'s. let me know.

also, here's a nice dump w/ plow in boardman:
http://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/992636141.html
its a guy named millich. he bought it off norm gallagher (gallaghers landscape) a few years ago, truck is immaculate!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I have my 18 layers on and the Carhartts. Got it almost out, just 2 wires are being a PITA. Came in for a few minutes to warm my toes and my hands before going out again I hope the new one goes back in easier than this one came out. Stupid mother f'in pile of monkey poo. :realmad::realmad::realmad: Now I feel better


----------



## slone

tom you should have called me . i told you i would give you a hand with it. hope it goes in alright. if it helps the temps are up to 4 degess.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;718248 said:


> blah, don't sink yourselves into huge debt. Not with the way things are now. I was just paying my bills today, currently operating with zero debt and I personally owe like 500 on a credit card from christmas time that i still haven't gotten the bill for yet. It's nice to not have any bills when the economy is poop. I'm paid up till next feb for all my insurances and I'll probably pay cash for this years advertising.
> 
> Now to start saving up for a downpayment on a house....to go back into debt. lol


I am with you my insurance is paid up except now i gotta see what the tax is gonna add up to be ugh. gotta hate those 1099s It would be a cash buy if i get anything. I really just have to decide where do i go from here and where do i want to go.



crb 2500;718269 said:


> Things you should think about before you buy a dump .
> 
> 6 tires 6x 150 = $900
> comm. roll over Ins. ( if you have full coverage )
> 7-8 foot wide bed you can't see as well to back-up
> more moving parts .
> 
> on the plus side 1 trip is better than two .


I know its goonna cost alot but if thats the way the company is going to go. Say in to delivering materials or pulling a bigger trailer with more then 10k then it would be something id have to consider.


----------



## kc2006

metz, hook me up, i got places right near there and not a full route.

saw u in canfield the other day but i was in my green truck.


----------



## Metz

yeah, i was out there checking my one and only driveway on that side of town, but somebody already did it. my own cousin hired somebody else and didn't even tell me? shady works out though, i was tryin to get rid of it anyway. 

if and when this plaza dude calls me, i'll try to hook you up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I wanted to call you, but didnt want you to freeze your ass off too. Plus there wasnt much room for 2 people to work on it, lol. Barely enough for me. I got it out though and I will have a new one by 8am tomorrow. Looks like it will be done and ready for the next snow, hopefully. If not, Im kinda screwed:crying:


----------



## born2farm

Well I took my truck in to the local mechanic today to have the codes red and figure out why my ABS and brake lights were on. The check engine was either an oxygen sensor or plugged cat converter but my truck isnt missing and runs fine so we just cleared the code and he said if it comes on again to come back. Then i asked him about the brakes and it turned out it was just the bobber in the resevour was stuck down. Still gotta figure out the 4x4. The drive shaft to the front end is spinning but the front tires dont seem to spin. Guess ill have to go get stuck somewehre and have someone watch and see if they spin. Any ideas from the pros who run 4x4 all the time?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Trade it in and get a new truck lol


----------



## paradise1229

Progress? Ok. Here's an update! 

Charged batteries again. Didn't register on battery tester. 10 minutes on charger, doing both batteries, SAW lights and power! Now, tried to turn it over. All I am hearing is some relay clicking away as I try to start it. I am charging both at once right now on 12V fast, not boost.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;718537 said:


> Well I took my truck in to the local mechanic today to have the codes red and figure out why my ABS and brake lights were on. The check engine was either an oxygen sensor or plugged cat converter but my truck isnt missing and runs fine so we just cleared the code and he said if it comes on again to come back. Then i asked him about the brakes and it turned out it was just the bobber in the resevour was stuck down. Still gotta figure out the 4x4. The drive shaft to the front end is spinning but the front tires dont seem to spin. Guess ill have to go get stuck somewehre and have someone watch and see if they spin. Any ideas from the pros who run 4x4 all the time?


I assume you have automatic hubs which means you probably have a bad vaccum line or solenoid it should be right there on ur drivers side. or one side is bad and not the other. you can always put it up on jack stands and find out.


----------



## slone

well just let me know. if i need to i will come out and get you and we can make the rounds with my truck. my offices wont need checking on until 6:30-7:00 ish on saturdays. and my church by 8:00 on sundays. we can check your offices on the way back to my area.


----------



## slone

fellow ohio snow plowers can you give me any feedback on hiniker or air-flow plows? i got two good prices on these plows. i want to set up a backup truck. i don't know enough about them.


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;718558 said:


> I assume you have automatic hubs which means you probably have a bad vaccum line or solenoid it should be right there on ur drivers side. or one side is bad and not the other. you can always put it up on jack stands and find out.


Any tips to find which one is at fault? My grandpa said if it was a vaccum line then my truck would be running rough?


----------



## kc2006

auto hubs suck. I'll live with getting out and locking hubs rather then having to deal with all the BS.

HEY METZ, pm me your bidness phone number. I get calls from liberty sometimes and i dont have your number to give.


----------



## kashman

paradise1229;718553 said:


> Progress? Ok. Here's an update!
> 
> Charged batteries again. Didn't register on battery tester. 10 minutes on charger, doing both batteries, SAW lights and power! Now, tried to turn it over. All I am hearing is some relay clicking away as I try to start it. I am charging both at once right now on 12V fast, not boost.


if this is the truck you just got i hope you got it real cheap


----------



## kashman

kc2006;718639 said:


> auto hubs suck. I'll live with getting out and locking hubs rather then having to deal with all the BS.
> 
> HEY METZ, pm me your bidness phone number. I get calls from liberty sometimes and i dont have your number to give.


i just lock mine at the 1st snow fall and leave them till spring


----------



## kc2006

thats what i do. My truck had the bs vac ones that were also manual. I got rid of that because all the vac lines were rotted and just put aftermarket hubs in. 

Plus the stock ones have alot of plastic components in them, aftermarket ones weighed almost twice as much cus they're steel.


----------



## paradise1229

kashman;718643 said:


> if this is the truck you just got i hope you got it real cheap


5500.00 with plow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

slone;718559 said:


> well just let me know. if i need to i will come out and get you and we can make the rounds with my truck. my offices wont need checking on until 6:30-7:00 ish on saturdays. and my church by 8:00 on sundays. we can check your offices on the way back to my area.


I will let you know. I think the new starter will be just fine though. If it does not work, I will just drive my car out your way and work from there, rather than make you come out this way. Would make life easier that way for both of us. Subway doesnt open till 10, but the employees get there around 7:30 and the plaza needs to be open by 6am. Other than that the rest can get done when they get done. I may have a drive for you in a little bit when they call back. Wanted it done tonite but I told them I couldnt do till tomorrow because of my truck. They are on St. Lawrence in Eastlake


----------



## born2farm

kashman;718646 said:


> i just lock mine at the 1st snow fall and leave them till spring


Thats what im going to do if i ever get them to lock in. im hopin i can pull it in the shop tomorrow and let it all un-thaw and get them to lock in. if not then im not sure where to start.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Brock with your truck being a 97 and an F150, it has the independent front suspension like my Chevy does. I know the truck has the lever on the floor (im just guessing) and auto lock hubs, no where to physically lock them manually. In that case, it is either vacuum or more than likely electronically controlled by an actuator on the front differential. I would check that out first and foremost before doing anything else. Make sure any wires around that area are good to go as well. Check the front diff fluid, and any fuses corresponding with the 4x4. If the actuator on the front axle is garbage, that will keep the wheels from locking in.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;718797 said:


> Brock with your truck being a 97 and an F150, it has the independent front suspension like my Chevy does. I know the truck has the lever on the floor (im just guessing) and auto lock hubs, no where to physically lock them manually. In that case, it is either vacuum or more than likely electronically controlled by an actuator on the front differential. I would check that out first and foremost before doing anything else. Make sure any wires around that area are good to go as well. Check the front diff fluid, and any fuses corresponding with the 4x4. If the actuator on the front axle is garbage, that will keep the wheels from locking in.


Ok thanks. Ill give all of those a good checking.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I always check the simple stupid stuff first before diving into something like a 4x4 system. Use a test light too and have a friend/dad help you with it. Two minds working together usually figure it out faster or resort to drinking all the beer quicker


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;718842 said:


> I always check the simple stupid stuff first before diving into something like a 4x4 system. Use a test light too and have a friend/dad help you with it. Two minds working together usually figure it out faster or resort to drinking all the beer quicker


Ya. I checked the fuses but there are no fuses linked to the 4x4. Im gonna pull it in to the shop and let all of the snow melt off and take a look underneath.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;718649 said:


> thats what i do. My truck had the bs vac ones that were also manual. I got rid of that because all the vac lines were rotted and just put aftermarket hubs in.
> 
> Plus the stock ones have alot of plastic components in them, aftermarket ones weighed almost twice as much cus they're steel.


Kurt i have thrown warn ones on just about everything i have worked on. my first ranger we actaully stripped all the parts out of it and screwd the drive gear in to place there were lockd all the time then workd nice.. my dads doings we needed it and no auto parts stores had the lock outs



born2farm;718617 said:


> Any tips to find which one is at fault? My grandpa said if it was a vaccum line then my truck would be running rough?


I have seen trucks run with mutliple vaccum lines off They idle ok but they hem and haw when u hammer the pedal.



born2farm;718893 said:


> Ya. I checked the fuses but there are no fuses linked to the 4x4. Im gonna pull it in to the shop and let all of the snow melt off and take a look underneath.


You probably have one fuse under the dash for the 4x4 switch and one under the hood for the accuator.


----------



## paradise1229

Had to leave for a while this evening. Came back finding that my dumb dad took the charger off and put it back in the garage. Now, Still, I check for power. Batteries are dead. Again. So, tomorrow I'll hook it back up and hopefully get them a 24HR charge.

I also need to have the starter checked. Should I disconnect the starter then charge batteries, or does the starter need to be there? I'm not sure.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

paradise1229;718907 said:


> Had to leave for a while this evening. Came back finding that my dumb dad took the charger off and put it back in the garage. Now, Still, I check for power. Batteries are dead. Again. So, tomorrow I'll hook it back up and hopefully get them an a 24HR charge.
> 
> I also need to have the starter checked. Should I disconnect the starter then charge batteries, or does the starter need to be there? I'm not sure.


Sounds like you are having some major parasitic draw issues from somwhere when the truck is off. I would have the starter checked out, and go through all the grounds from engine to frame, etc. What kind of shape are all the battery cables in?? Make sure ALL of the goodies inside are turned off as well. I would also disconnect accessories from the batteries such as the plow, etc and just have the truck hooked to them only. See if that helps at all


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

paradise1229;718907 said:


> Had to leave for a while this evening. Came back finding that my dumb dad took the charger off and put it back in the garage. Now, Still, I check for power. Batteries are dead. Again. So, tomorrow I'll hook it back up and hopefully get them a 24HR charge.
> 
> I also need to have the starter checked. Should I disconnect the starter then charge batteries, or does the starter need to be there? I'm not sure.


God kurt go fix the truck. wait is this thing still on BIO? diesel


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;718904 said:


> I have seen trucks run with mutliple vaccum lines off They idle ok but they hem and haw when u hammer the pedal.
> 
> You probably have one fuse under the dash for the 4x4 switch and one under the hood for the accuator.


Ok. i looked in the owners manual at the fuse diagram and it showed nothing to do with the 4x4.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;718915 said:


> Ok. i looked in the owners manual at the fuse diagram and it showed nothing to do with the 4x4.


dont quote me on it but if u can see the drive shaft going then the transfer is lockd then ur left with just the hubs


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;718927 said:


> dont quote me on it but if u can see the drive shaft going then the transfer is lockd then ur left with just the hubs


Ok. I kept my eye on the front drive shaft as my grandpa pulled it forward and it was spinning. I dont know much aobut the locking hubs but since it was in 2wd when it got so cold and the roads were slushy could they be frozen?


----------



## paradise1229

When putting the batteries on a 24 hr charge, should I have the charger on 6V fast or 12Vfast? 

Kurt told me that I don't want to put them on a high charge. Starter is being checked tomorrow.


----------



## paradise1229

I think I found out what happened ! ! !

I am trying to sell my 1991 GMC pickup truck. Since that truck has minor cab drop issues and won't run properly, I strongly believe that My GMC sucked all the life out of the Ford F250 because it knows it's being replaced with a better truck.


----------



## kashman

ok if you dont know ohms law please take your truck 2 a pro . if you dont know what the difference between 10w40 and 10w30 is take your truck 2 a pro


----------



## paradise1229

kashman;718998 said:


> ok if you dont know ohms law please take your truck 2 a pro . if you dont know what the difference between 10w40 and 10w30 is take your truck 2 a pro


Funny. I honestly used to know those things back in 2001 in my ag mechanics class. When I change oil, I just refer to either the oil cap or straight to the manual. 
10w40 and 10w30 is the thickness viscisity of oil...Messa think.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;718934 said:


> Ok. I kept my eye on the front drive shaft as my grandpa pulled it forward and it was spinning. I dont know much aobut the locking hubs but since it was in 2wd when it got so cold and the roads were slushy could they be frozen?


Normally they lock or they dont theres no real in between. because even if one side locks the diff is just going to send the power to the other tire that didnt lock. brock when u get sometime today snap a pic of under the hood. P.s. when buying trucks ull find alot of non work trucks have more stuff that dosent work then work trucks. cause ull find that using 4 wheel drive from time to time will prolong the life of all the u joints and things. they go bad alot faster sitting


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;719210 said:


> Normally they lock or they dont theres no real in between. because even if one side locks the diff is just going to send the power to the other tire that didnt lock. brock when u get sometime today snap a pic of under the hood. P.s. when buying trucks ull find alot of non work trucks have more stuff that dosent work then work trucks. cause ull find that using 4 wheel drive from time to time will prolong the life of all the u joints and things. they go bad alot faster sitting


So you just want a pic of the motor? or what do you want to see under the hood?


----------



## carl b

Brock , is it a strait or ifs axle


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;719317 said:


> So you just want a pic of the motor? or what do you want to see under the hood?


it should be on the drivers side just take a pic of basicly everything under the hood do u have a camera phone? you could txt me the pic if u do


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;719331 said:


> Brock , is it a strait or ifs axle


If believe ifs since its a 1/2 ton/ looks like an ifs to me.


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;719354 said:


> it should be on the drivers side just take a pic of basicly everything under the hood do u have a camera phone? you could txt me the pic if u do


Ok ill snap a pic on my phone. Is that your cell # in your sig?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;719362 said:


> Ok ill snap a pic on my phone. Is that your cell # in your sig?


ya 440-781-7888


----------



## slone

kc2006 i am going to keep the salt spreader. i am tring to line up my dump with a plow and will put the spreader on it as a backup. i believe BIG PUSHER had one on here for 600 with wireing and controller.


----------



## clark lawn

i just saw they lowered our 4-6 tonight to 1-3 hopefully we get enough to push


----------



## big pusher

slone;719397 said:


> kc2006 i am going to keep the salt spreader. i am tring to line up my dump with a plow and will put the spreader on it as a backup. i believe BIG PUSHER had one on here for 600 with wireing and controller.


Yes I do. I just picked up another ss v-box and no longer need a tailgate spreader. It comes with a vibrator kit so you can run bulk or bagged salt. I would like to see it gone!


----------



## kashman

big pusher;719512 said:


> Yes I do. I just picked up another ss v-box and no longer need a tailgate spreader. It comes with a vibrator kit so you can run bulk or bagged salt. I would like to see it gone!


are you from around cleveland looking for a back up spreader 600 sounds good for a back up


----------



## big pusher

kashman;719517 said:


> are you from around cleveland looking for a back up spreader 600 sounds good for a back up


I am from central Ohio. I just made a trip up to Mentor to get some parts and it was a 2.5 hr trip.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up guys?? Got the beast running again. That was colder than hell putting that starter in when the wind started blowing. Runs like a champ and we should be good for a while. Havent checked the weather, but Im sure it is depressing. Looks like I will have some nice drifts to contend with tonight with this wind


----------



## paradise1229

Sydenstricker Landscaping;719760 said:


> Whats up guys?? Got the beast running again. That was colder than hell putting that starter in when the wind started blowing. Runs like a champ and we should be good for a while. Haven't checked the weather, but Im sure it is depressing. Looks like I will have some nice drifts to contend with tonight with this wind


Me too ! ! ! ! 
Problem fixed? I'll know in a few days to see what happens.

I replaced 2 batteries Kurt had in there under warrany. Started right up with no problem. If it dies, it's going to the shop after I have the starter checked and/or then replaced.


----------



## born2farm

Well I just got done checkin out a new drive. $40 one time push that may turn in to more who knows. Got the 4x4 fixed today. It was just a crack in the line. Put new cable on the winch for the quad and worked on fabbing up some wings.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Tom, got a question for you. I know last year you looked at a SnowDogg plow, how well built were they? I'm not sure of any dealers close by so was wanting to know, thanks.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;719986 said:


> Tom, got a question for you. I know last year you looked at a SnowDogg plow, how well built were they? I'm not sure of any dealers close by so was wanting to know, thanks.


Hey travis i got a question for you. I replaced my winch cable with the rubber coated kind but do you know where to get the little ball to crimp on the end where it hooks to the winch? I just used a cable clamp to hook it to the old cable. Works for now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;720006 said:


> Hey travis i got a question for you. I replaced my winch cable with the rubber coated kind but do you know where to get the little ball to crimp on the end where it hooks to the winch? I just used a cable clamp to hook it to the old cable. Works for now.


When my bro's broke, he just used two cable clamps, you can get the sleeves that you crimp at any hardware store, just know the size of the cable.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;720010 said:


> When my bro's broke, he just used two cable clamps, you can get the sleeves that you crimp at any hardware store, just know the size of the cable.


Ok. Thats what i did was just two cable clamps. Im gonna prolly order a new winch off ebay when i order a salt spreader.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;720019 said:


> Ok. Thats what i did was just two cable clamps. Im gonna prolly order a new winch off ebay when i order a salt spreader.


I'd recomend a warn 2500.

I am now going to be searching for plows, parents gave me the ok to put one on next year. Maybe cause i've complained about my body being froozen after plowing lol.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;720024 said:


> I'd recomend a warn 2500.
> 
> I am now going to be searching for plows, parents gave me the ok to put one on next year. Maybe cause i've complained about my body being froozen after plowing lol.


travis go with a snoway


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;720024 said:


> I'd recomend a warn 2500.
> 
> I am now going to be searching for plows, parents gave me the ok to put one on next year. Maybe cause i've complained about my body being froozen after plowing lol.


Ya. Im gonna get a warn 2500. Im probably gonna by a 3/4ton in the spring and get it all letterd up. Then plow with it in the winter. I havnt had to much problem with bein cold this winter.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Elwer Lawn Care;719986 said:


> Tom, got a question for you. I know last year you looked at a SnowDogg plow, how well built were they? I'm not sure of any dealers close by so was wanting to know, thanks.


The SnowDogg seems to be a good plow. There are more and more around this area now. A couple of the cities around here put them on their new pickups, so they must be decent. Get ahold of Scott Moorman smoorman on here. He is the Director of Engineering at Buyers and will help you and give a ton of good info. I am still torn between a Boss or the SnowDogg though. The ole Meyer is finally getting old and slow enough now to warrant the new plow finally.


----------



## carl b

Tom, 
whos doing your web site work ?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;720081 said:


> The SnowDogg seems to be a good plow. There are more and more around this area now. A couple of the cities around here put them on their new pickups, so they must be decent. Get ahold of Scott Moorman smoorman on here. He is the Director of Engineering at Buyers and will help you and give a ton of good info. I am still torn between a Boss or the SnowDogg though. The ole Meyer is finally getting old and slow enough now to warrant the new plow finally.


I'm most likely not going to purchase one till fall of next year so i'll have plenty of time to look. My closest dealer sells Boss, Western, and that yellow piece of **** that you have lol. The only reason i'm looking at SnowDogg is because they are like a thousand bucks cheaper than boss/western. I like western the most because the mount is so small and unnoticable.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;720108 said:


> Tom,
> whos doing your web site work ?


My dad is. It is far from being done,lol. That isnt going to be my main site, kinda my secondary fun site. 


Elwer Lawn Care;720110 said:


> I'm most likely not going to purchase one till fall of next year so i'll have plenty of time to look. My closest dealer sells Boss, Western, and that yellow piece of **** that you have lol. The only reason i'm looking at SnowDogg is because they are like a thousand bucks cheaper than boss/western. I like western the most because the mount is so small and unnoticable.


Yeah you do have time to search. Im sure Snowdogg will make more improvements on the stuff as time progresses. The Ultramount is very small and unnoticable, more so than any of the others. I have had Meyer plows since I started and I cannot wait to switch. Bout time to swing stainless or red off the front of the truck soon


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;720125 said:


> My dad is. It is far from being done,lol. That isnt going to be my main site, kinda my secondary fun site.
> 
> Yeah you do have time to search. Im sure Snowdogg will make more improvements on the stuff as time progresses. The Ultramount is very small and unnoticable, more so than any of the others. I have had Meyer plows since I started and I cannot wait to switch. Bout time to swing stainless or red off the front of the truck soon


I was gonna ask you bout that web site. so you changing your company name to mow2snow or what?


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;720110 said:


> I'm most likely not going to purchase one till fall of next year so i'll have plenty of time to look. My closest dealer sells Boss, Western, and that yellow piece of **** that you have lol. The only reason i'm looking at SnowDogg is because they are like a thousand bucks cheaper than boss/western. I like western the most because the mount is so small and unnoticable.


On that spreader you got for your ZTR can it be mounted to a quad for salt?


----------



## kc2006

Woot. I was just looking in the paper at snowmobiles. Called the one up and it just happens to be my friends uncle that owns a bunch of sleds. We used to ride at his place and I did tune ups to all the sleds. They're older 80' 340 and 440's. For being almost 30 years old the things are fast! $400 each can't beat that.

I'm excited.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

born2farm;720126 said:


> I was gonna ask you bout that web site. so you changing your company name to mow2snow or what?


No, lol. My dad did that instead of putting Sydenstricker Landscaping. I will have to make him change that, lol. I have no plans of changing the name, other than adding LLC to the end of it


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;720192 said:


> No, lol. My dad did that instead of putting Sydenstricker Landscaping. I will have to make him change that, lol. I have no plans of changing the name, other than adding LLC to the end of it


Do you have it registered as llc yet?? I need to do that this year and was looking online today at some of the forms, was wondering if you are doing/did it yourself?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;720134 said:


> Woot. I was just looking in the paper at snowmobiles. Called the one up and it just happens to be my friends uncle that owns a bunch of sleds. We used to ride at his place and I did tune ups to all the sleds. They're older 80' 340 and 440's. For being almost 30 years old the things are fast! $400 each can't beat that.
> 
> I'm excited.


My dad had a 440


----------



## hammerstein

How many people in the Cleveland area would be interested in a place to bring your truck to have them washed inside our shop. I also operate a mobile power wash company that washes fleets of ,tractors trailers all over Ohio but in these cold temps our work pretty much grinds to a halt. Plenty of room to pull your truck in our shop ( we have 10 x 12 doors) have it washed including plow, have the salt spreader washed out. We are in Parma on Plaza Drive. Let me know what you think.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

hammerstein;720245 said:


> How many people in the Cleveland area would be interested in a place to bring your truck to have them washed inside our shop. I also operate a mobile power wash company that washes fleets of ,tractors trailers all over Ohio but in these cold temps our work pretty much grinds to a halt. Plenty of room to pull your truck in our shop ( we have 10 x 12 doors) have it washed including plow, have the salt spreader washed out. We are in Parma on Plaza Drive. Let me know what you think.


My locks freeze as it is. i just wait for rain.


----------



## Chevy03dump

hammerstein;720245 said:


> How many people in the Cleveland area would be interested in a place to bring your truck to have them washed inside our shop. I also operate a mobile power wash company that washes fleets of ,tractors trailers all over Ohio but in these cold temps our work pretty much grinds to a halt. Plenty of room to pull your truck in our shop ( we have 10 x 12 doors) have it washed including plow, have the salt spreader washed out. We are in Parma on Plaza Drive. Let me know what you think.


Interested! What kind of price ya talking? Look at my truck description below.


----------



## hammerstein

Chevy03dump;720259 said:


> Interested! What kind of price ya talking? Look at my truck description below.


Pick up truck and plow wash and dry truck $20.00

1 ton dump and plow wash and dry truck $25.00

Most V box salt spreaders washed out $5 - $15

if your locks freeze give then a shot of lock lube after washing if the door freezes to gasket after washing spray a little silicone on the gasket after washing


----------



## carl b

Gary
can I use your shop one day ? my truck don't have heat I need to go thew the dash .


----------



## paradise1229

Guys, I want to try something and need input.

I would like to have the truck run for about 15 minutes, turn it off and keep it unplugged for 14 hours.
Reason why is that if something happens here, That would be better off than at the college in Salem.


----------



## born2farm

Well were getting some light snow here. Still getting call ins for the snow that we got wednesday and thursday. Picked up three more in the last 24 hours. O well they get the extra stupidity charge for not calling sooner.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

hammerstein;720270 said:


> Pick up truck and plow wash and dry truck $20.00
> 
> 1 ton dump and plow wash and dry truck $25.00
> 
> Most V box salt spreaders washed out $5 - $15
> 
> if your locks freeze give then a shot of lock lube after washing if the door freezes to gasket after washing spray a little silicone on the gasket after washing


Hey that is not bad at all!!! Maybe once it decides to stop snowing for a bit, I would stop down. Do you detail the insides too?? Mine could use a GOOD cleaning inside after this winter, LOL.


----------



## Easy

How much do you guys get overnight? I got anywhere from 4-8 inches with drifts in places of 18" (Hambden and Thompson). I was lucky, I only got stuck once, but was able to dig myself out. (stupid me backed off a drive)
Oh well round 1 is over for today, get some rest and get ready for round 2 this afternoon/evening. It is still coming down heavy here.
Don


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Had about an inch of snow, surprised the heck out of me. Got up to go plow just the church and ended up plowing half my accounts due to drifts.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;720128 said:


> On that spreader you got for your ZTR can it be mounted to a quad for salt?


Yes it can be but my opinion on that is I don't want to ruin a 650 dollar fert spreader for salt.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

paradise1229;720515 said:


> Guys, I want to try something and need input.
> 
> I would like to have the truck run for about 15 minutes, turn it off and keep it unplugged for 14 hours.
> Reason why is that if something happens here, That would be better off than at the college in Salem.


kurt used to run that truck everyday i cant see why you hae so many issues with it. i think with the new batts youll be fine. worse comes to work you get a jump


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i got about 5 everywhere the warm air dryd the snow out all my piles got pushd back today woooo


----------



## paradise1229

KGRlandscapeing;720654 said:


> kurt used to run that truck everyday i cant see why you hae so many issues with it. i think with the new batts youll be fine. worse comes to work you get a jump


I'm sorry if I made such an extremely small thing and made it into a huge ordeal. 

All that needed changed was the batteries. With it being my first diesel truck, 1) I guess I got into a major panic, not thinking rationally. 2) I also paniced because I had to spend my whole student loan to buy it, since school starts back up this Tuesday. I again appologize.

So, now, the only thing is that needs fixed is the shifter being loose. It won't start for me in Park so I put in Nuetral to start it and sometime this week along with the plow pump getting serviced like Kurt told me.


----------



## clark lawn

let it run for more than 15 minutes go drive it and get it warmed up good then leave it sit.


----------



## born2farm

Well just got in from plowing the first round. We got anywhere from 1 to 3 depending on area. Most of the regulars dont want plowed and the one timers are ringing off the hook


----------



## clark lawn

anyone have to replace a garge door i backed up a little to far and smashed 2 panels that im going to have to replace. its 2 cars wide.


----------



## carl b

clark lawn;720750 said:


> anyone have to replace a garge door i backed up a little to far and smashed 2 panels that im going to have to replace. its 2 cars wide.


$800-1200 bucks . you may be able to just replace the 2 bad panels if its not to old . if its 2 or more years old than the paint wont match


----------



## paradise1229

clark lawn;720747 said:


> let it run for more than 15 minutes go drive it and get it warmed up good then leave it sit.


I'll try that.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clark lawn;720750 said:


> anyone have to replace a garge door i backed up a little to far and smashed 2 panels that im going to have to replace. its 2 cars wide.





crb 2500;720775 said:


> $800-1200 bucks . you may be able to just replace the 2 bad panels if its not to old . if its 2 or more years old than the paint wont match


I could put a whole new non insulated door in for 400 bucks and carl if its a norther exposure door there would be no sun fade on it. gotta love living up here. an insulated door cost alittle more the people i deal with our automatic door


----------



## Young Pup

WE got snow again. had an inch this morning. Went out and did the church and decided to wait and see what haoppens the rest of the day for the other commercial stuff. Now it is snowing once again at this hour. So looks like the other commericals will be getting done later on.


----------



## Burkartsplow

We got 5 inches late last night and this morning. nice way to start off the new billing cycle. I invoice in the middle of the month. It just seems i get my money fast since my companies are not having to deal with all the other bills at the end. nice powder snow,easy push and did some major stacking at a few accounts.


----------



## Chevy03dump

crb 2500;720283 said:


> Gary
> can I use your shop one day ? my truck don't have heat I need to go thew the dash .


Carl, anytime, just give me a call. 330.687.3221/


----------



## Chevy03dump

hammerstein;720270 said:


> Pick up truck and plow wash and dry truck $20.00
> 
> 1 ton dump and plow wash and dry truck $25.00
> 
> Most V box salt spreaders washed out $5 - $15
> 
> if your locks freeze give then a shot of lock lube after washing if the door freezes to gasket after washing spray a little silicone on the gasket after washing


Still interested, the next time I am emprty for a lenght of time. How do I get ahold of you? Any time of day better than others. Also days of week.


----------



## Easy

I can't believe it, it has been snowing hard all day long. When is this going to end. I wanted to wait until it stopped to go back out, but it looks like there is no end in sight.
Don


----------



## hammerstein

Chevy03dump;720849 said:


> Still interested, the next time I am emprty for a lenght of time. How do I get ahold of you? Any time of day better than others. Also days of week.


Call me on my cell 440-823-0194 to set up a time/date usually in the office M - F 10am - 5pm unless its snowing. If the weather is decent on the weekends all of our trucks are out washing at customers locations so I have nothing there to do it with but during the week and these really cold times I have a trucks there.

Visa, M/C oh and cash and bring dog treats so the hounds don't get ya.


----------



## clark lawn

it finally quit here gonna go take a nap then go out and do some clean up


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I just got back in from 15 hours of fun. Got about 6-8 or so plus some decent drifts. Plowed everything twice and it is thinking about snowing again. I am going back out in the AM to clean everything up and what not.


----------



## camconcrete

flurried here on and off all day, but it wasn't even enough to mess up the windshield. Forecast doesn't look so hot for a while either. Looks like clear skies for majority of the week. Guess I gotta go back to cutting firewood and a little truck repair that I have been putting off entirely too long


----------



## paradise1229

I was wondering on what some of you guys think about these? My dad wants me to ask you all. He wants to put it on his 1994 Chevy Blazer. I looked at it, I think it would be good for all vehicles on the road. I talk to some of the Police I know and they have a few of those on thier units.

I figured that if they have them, they must be good . . . .

http://www.galls.com/google/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=VP007


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;720778 said:


> I could put a whole new non insulated door in for 400 bucks and carl if its a norther exposure door there would be no sun fade on it. gotta love living up here. an insulated door cost alittle more the people i deal with our automatic door


Where does it say its faceing north ?

where does it say NON insulated ?

BTW I have worked for door co's $800-1200 installed was the norm .


----------



## carl b

Chevy03dump;720845 said:


> Carl, anytime, just give me a call. 330.687.3221/


Thanks I'll call tomarrow . I plowed most of today than wached pitt. win .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;721476 said:


> Where does it say its faceing north ?
> 
> where does it say NON insulated ?
> 
> BTW I have worked for door co's $800-1200 installed was the norm .


i was saying that if it was facing north the color match inst really an issue. he also didnt say if it was insulated or not non insulated ones our cheaper.


----------



## born2farm

well looks like i got to push a couple today. still getting call ins. o well


----------



## clark lawn

the door faces south dont know about whether it has faded or not. also dont know if its insulated, called this morning ill find out this afternoon what the damage will be


----------



## DODGEing

Sorry to get off topic. I have had a pretty bad, scratch pretty bad A friggin terrible experience with American Family Insurance today on my personal policy. Mad enough id like to switch all my insurance:angry:. Do any of you recomend another Insurance company ? I'm more concerned about my Commercial/GLI then personal but I am switching ALL . I've heard horror stories about A few companies Comm/GLI and any input would be appreciated.


----------



## grasmancolumbus

DODGEing;721882 said:


> Sorry to get off topic. I have had a pretty bad, scratch pretty bad A friggin terrible experience with American Family Insurance today on my personal policy. Mad enough id like to switch all my insurance:angry:. Do any of you recomend another Insurance company ? I'm more concerned about my Commercial/GLI then personal but I am switching ALL . I've heard horror stories about A few companies Comm/GLI and any input would be appreciated.


Call Soller Insurance in Columbus 614 235 2815 my wife works there she will take care of it ask for audra


----------



## kc2006

i use erie. way cheaper than the others and never had a problem


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I use nationwide, don't know the figure for my truck right off my head but for my commercial insurance for mowing/fert/plowing etc is 400 a year and its like a 2mill policy.


----------



## kashman

Elwer Lawn Care;721916 said:


> I use nationwide, don't know the figure for my truck right off my head but for my commercial insurance for mowing/fert/plowing etc is 400 a year and its like a 2mill policy.


nationwide will only take you if you dont put down liquid fert or are very small you need 2 go with a commercial ins if your doing fert


----------



## DODGEing

grasmancolumbus;721891 said:


> Call Soller Insurance in Columbus 614 235 2815 my wife works there she will take care of it ask for audra


I'll call tomorrow.Thx



kc2006;721894 said:


> i use erie. way cheaper than the others and never had a problem


I have A call into Erie, waiting for quote.



Elwer Lawn Care;721916 said:


> I use nationwide, don't know the figure for my truck right off my head but for my commercial insurance for mowing/fert/plowing etc is 400 a year and its like a 2mill policy.


I'm on hold now..........


----------



## Metz

i have a buddy whos family has been my familys insurance agent forever. anyways, he found my best deal, truck, equipment, business, everything, through westfield insurance. i was with progressive for a few years, but he/we found a better deal with Westfield.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

kashman;721932 said:


> nationwide will only take you if you dont put down liquid fert or are very small you need 2 go with a commercial ins if your doing fert


Never knew that, but i don't put liquid fert down anyways. And when i sent the insurance into the state to get my license, they accepted it


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;721894 said:


> i use erie. way cheaper than the others and never had a problem


Erie here too, Progressive for Commercial Auto.


----------



## paradise1229

KGRlandscapeing;720654 said:


> kurt used to run that truck everyday i cant see why you hae so many issues with it. i think with the new batts youll be fine. worse comes to work you get a jump


OMG!! The light came on!! LOL

After thinking about that for a while, and Kurt telling me that too along with everyone else, I was wondering if it could be the plow itself? The wires aren't fully hooked up, was just the posive cable loosely connercted, negative cable hanging and touching the frame itself. 
the only thing now connected are polw lights. Too tight to take off. Now to see what happpens.

Anyways, I'm now starting to think that is what it just might be. Makes sense to me
Pump is being serviced at Myers Equipment in Canfield, Friday. They'll hook everything up too! they want 200.00 to service the E-47 pump.


----------



## sefh

Stupid question....If I only sub and do a few residentials and I don't have a business Do I need any special insurance??


----------



## paradise1229

sefh

General Liability, Commercial Vehicle Insurance, talk to your agent about snow plowing.


----------



## slone

snowing here again. if this keeps up we will have to go out again tonight.


----------



## kashman

Elwer Lawn Care;721980 said:


> Never knew that, but i don't put liquid fert down anyways. And when i sent the insurance into the state to get my license, they accepted it


they will except anything just make sure you are converd call and ask every Q i was going 2 use them but they wouldnt cover me for fert. make sure they will cover for spills and leaching


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

slone;722536 said:


> snowing here again. if this keeps up we will have to go out again tonight.


Yep, my alarm is already set. NOAA said 1-3 tonite, and we saw how that turned out this weekend, lol


----------



## carl b

I,m already for snow now. My heat is fixed, tires checked, plow bolt's are tight . My heat was a dumb hook that holds the heater core up so air flows threw . This summer I may fix a bad design by Chevy.


I'd like to say thanks again to Gary for letting me use his shop and tools !


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;722710 said:


> Yep, my alarm is already set. NOAA said 1-3 tonite, and we saw how that turned out this weekend, lol


ya those idiots


----------



## VBigFord20

Well, yesterday sucked so bad its not even funny. At 9am I was asleep on the floor of my friends apartment in Manhattan when I got the first call for plowing. I guess customers don't listen when I tell them I would be gone this weekend. By 11 I hit the highway and got into town around 7pm after driving through a total white out in the mountains in PA for a while. Got the plow on and pushed until 2:30 am since I had not only my accounts to do but also a friends who's truck took a dump. Woke up at 6 today and went to work.

I logged way to many hours in a truck this weekend. I am soar from so much driving and tired from very little sleep.

But I am making payup so I guess I can't *****.


----------



## clark lawn

any of you guys that are looking for a plow truck i saw 3 of them listed in our local paper. there was also a western unimount in there


----------



## Easy

How about everyone else. Anyone get enough snow last night to plow? I have about 3" or so on the ground now, and it is still snowing. I am going to wait for it to stop before I go out again. I think it has snowed non-stop for the past 3-4 days.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Don, we got about 2 inches in most spots. I plowed 90% of my route, but some had about an inch in them. They are PITA drives and I didnt do them at an inch, LOL

I have plowed almost every day since the 8th of January!!! In some cases there were 2-3 plows on stuff in one day too. According to my records I have plowed 14 times this month alone!!! The 13th, 16th and 17th are the 3 days I did not plow or salt anything


----------



## hammerstein

VBigFord20;722737 said:


> Well, yesterday sucked so bad its not even funny. At 9am I was asleep on the floor of my friends apartment in Manhattan when I got the first call for plowing. I guess customers don't listen when I tell them I would be gone this weekend. By 11 I hit the highway and got into town around 7pm after driving through a total white out in the mountains in PA for a while. Got the plow on and pushed until 2:30 am since I had not only my accounts to do but also a friends who's truck took a dump. Woke up at 6 today and went to work.
> 
> I logged way to many hours in a truck this weekend. I am soar from so much driving and tired from very little sleep.
> 
> But I am making payup so I guess I can't *****.


How dare a customer, wanting snow plowed after it snows. How can you tell someone your leaving town when you obviously had an obligation to them?


----------



## Chevy03dump

crb 2500;722715 said:


> I,m already for snow now. My heat is fixed, tires checked, plow bolt's are tight . My heat was a dumb hook that holds the heater core up so air flows threw . This summer I may fix a bad design by Chevy.
> 
> I'd like to say thanks again to Gary for letting me use his shop and tools !


Anytime Carl. Good talking to ya!


----------



## kc2006

Who wants to come work on my truck? 

Need to replace a plow light, tighten all the bolts, replace the couplers AGAIN, fix a fuel leak.

Somethings wrong with my side, thinking my hip is messed up and pushing on something or hernia or something I dont know.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Easy;723123 said:


> How about everyone else. Anyone get enough snow last night to plow? I have about 3" or so on the ground now, and it is still snowing. I am going to wait for it to stop before I go out again. I think it has snowed non-stop for the past 3-4 days.
> Don


ya but i didnt plow it was nice and fluffy if they cant drive over that they dont deserve to drive


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;723176 said:


> Don, we got about 2 inches in most spots. I plowed 90% of my route, but some had about an inch in them. They are PITA drives and I didnt do them at an inch, LOL
> 
> I have plowed almost every day since the 8th of January!!! In some cases there were 2-3 plows on stuff in one day too. According to my records I have plowed 14 times this month alone!!! The 13th, 16th and 17th are the 3 days I did not plow or salt anything


I had 3-4 inches everywhere, but I waited until it stopped snowing to go out. Just got back, sunshine is nice!!!!!
I have done about the same, except for the 4 days my truck was down.
I have plowed 30 times so far this year, more than all of the last couple of years.
Don


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

No snow here for a week. 

I'm in a pinch now of what to do business wise. I need to start charging sales tax this year and then i'm still up in the air about llc. I need to do sales tax like asap and llc i just neeed to find someone who has filed it on there own for some help.

Just read in the paper that our town is about out of salt, they only had 250 tons for the year so they are not going to be doing much salting because they can't find any cheap enough. I think its funny cs our town is stupid.


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;723567 said:


> No snow here for a week.
> 
> I'm in a pinch now of what to do business wise. I need to start charging sales tax this year and then i'm still up in the air about llc. I need to do sales tax like asap and llc i just neeed to find someone who has filed it on there own for some help.
> 
> Just read in the paper that our town is about out of salt, they only had 250 tons for the year so they are not going to be doing much salting because they can't find any cheap enough. I think its funny cs our town is stupid.


been their done that what do you need to know ? I'll p.m. you my # if you need it .


----------



## clark lawn

garage door is going to be $1200 it is 16x8, if it was a standered 16x7 it would only be $750.


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;723351 said:


> Need to replace a plow light, tighten all the bolts, replace the couplers AGAIN, fix a fuel leak.
> 
> Somethings wrong with my side, thinking my hip is messed up and pushing on something or hernia or something I dont know.


I can probally help you this weekend with the plow light. What bolts do you need help with?

The fuel leak? I can't touch. Sorry.

Your side is bothering you? Where? Which side? I'd get that checked out.

I disconnected all electrical parts except for the plow lights.* No battery drain!* I started it this morning before leaving for college.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clark lawn;723588 said:


> garage door is going to be $1200 it is 16x8, if it was a standered 16x7 it would only be $750.


ouchhh darn people with silly doors


----------



## born2farm

Well just got n from plowing...again. These are people still calling from the snow we got Wednesday last week. O well. I told the guy $35 and he came out and handed me $50 and said is this ok? Hellz ya its ok lol.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brock, you are officialy lucky! Does your town not have many ppl plowing? Cs I don't get any one timers calls.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;723684 said:


> Brock, you are officialy lucky! Does your town not have many ppl plowing? Cs I don't get any one timers calls.


There are plenty of people plowing. Just no one advertising. I am the only local plower that advertises. Go figure.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;723695 said:


> There are plenty of people plowing. Just no one advertising. I am the only local plower that advertises. Go figure.


brock just keep saving so i can cut u a deal on the mowers


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;723699 said:


> brock just keep saving so i can cut u a deal on the mowers


lol thats what im working on. and a truck


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Free money!!1*

I love it when commercial clients call you up and want you come by and tidy things up at 5 locations and lay some more salt and get charged for it payup, even though they dont need it at all. i dont mind easy pushing and salting all day long. Thought i would share my last few hours.


----------



## f250man

Yes Aaron I went out this morning and pushed off all the lots that were salted Monday and now there nice and clean and dry. And we will wait for the next round of snow. I need to get some sleep since I found a real 40 hr a week job. Im done doing my own thing since it isnt paying the bills any more.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;723789 said:


> Yes Aaron I went out this morning and pushed off all the lots that were salted Monday and now there nice and clean and dry. And we will wait for the next round of snow. I need to get some sleep since I found a real 40 hr a week job. Im done doing my own thing since it isnt paying the bills any more.


Steve you are going to be one tired puppy when a big one hits. Where did you get a job and what are you doing.


----------



## born2farm

f250man;723789 said:


> Yes Aaron I went out this morning and pushed off all the lots that were salted Monday and now there nice and clean and dry. And we will wait for the next round of snow. I need to get some sleep since I found a real 40 hr a week job. Im done doing my own thing since it isnt paying the bills any more.


What kind of work you gonna be doing? Gonna get hectic in a big snow but its all worth it rightpayup


----------



## kashman

salted in the am scraped every thing clean at noon . I even found time 2 stop at the plow store pic ed up a case of fluid quick connects and a new touch pad got the universal pistol grip for 160 told him 2 get me 4 more


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;723809 said:


> salted in the am scraped every thing clean at noon . I even found time 2 stop at the plow store pic ed up a case of fluid quick connects and a new touch pad got the universal pistol grip for 160 told him 2 get me 4 more


where did you go too and why do you need 4 of them.


----------



## hammerstein

Elwer Lawn Care;723567 said:


> No snow here for a week.
> 
> I'm in a pinch now of what to do business wise. I need to start charging sales tax this year and then i'm still up in the air about llc. I need to do sales tax like asap and llc i just neeed to find someone who has filed it on there own for some help.
> 
> Just read in the paper that our town is about out of salt, they only had 250 tons for the year so they are not going to be doing much salting because they can't find any cheap enough. I think its funny cs our town is stupid.


How did you get by in the past with out being incorporated or charging / paying sales tax. For sales tax you will need your federal ID # or SS #, and also a service vendors license. Once you have that then your all set. Paying sales tax is now all online (as of Feb 09) just fill out a PDF form on line by filling in the blanks, enter your bank info and they electronically transfer, regular old check or a credit card but they charge you a fee if by credit card. http://tax.ohio.gov/divisions/sales_and_use/index.stm Feel free to pm me if you have any questions


----------



## LHK2

Whoa!. I hope no tax auditor is looking thru these forums.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;723815 said:


> where did you go too and why do you need 4 of them.


well seeing as the old lady lost all my backups i needed them for that 
cleveland off road equipment 23792 center ridge road westlake oh
just started using him this year good guy and close


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well guys I think I am not going to re sign anything come this spring. I am just tired of all the people who dont pay, or are slow to pay, mass over kill of people cutting grass and the prices going almost down every year. My wife just did a good chunk of the expenses from last year, and I had almost 10K in fuel. That is F'in ridiculous!!! This may or may not be my 3rd year at it. It just isnt paying the bills really anymore. So if/when I do call it done, which I will figure out 100% by Feb 15th (gotta give myself some kind of deadline) ALL of my equipment will be for sale. I am keeping the truck and plow crap though. I will just hook up and sub with a bigger outfit come winter. The fights over money are just getting old here at home. I just want a normal paycheck every 1-2 weeks, like a normal human being. That way I just go to work, and let someone else deal with all the a$$wipes, pissy customers, non payers, etc. 

On that note, any of you guys in the area here need a helper this year?? I would like to get into a medium sized place and be a maint. foreman like I was before I started this.


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;723864 said:


> Well guys I think I am not going to re sign anything come this spring. I am just tired of all the people who dont pay, or are slow to pay, mass over kill of people cutting grass and the prices going almost down every year. My wife just did a good chunk of the expenses from last year, and I had almost 10K in fuel. That is F'in ridiculous!!! This may or may not be my 3rd year at it. It just isnt paying the bills really anymore. So if/when I do call it done, which I will figure out 100% by Feb 15th (gotta give myself some kind of deadline) ALL of my equipment will be for sale. I am keeping the truck and plow crap though. I will just hook up and sub with a bigger outfit come winter. The fights over money are just getting old here at home. I just want a normal paycheck every 1-2 weeks, like a normal human being. That way I just go to work, and let someone else deal with all the a$$wipes, pissy customers, non payers, etc.
> 
> On that note, any of you guys in the area here need a helper this year?? I would like to get into a medium sized place and be a maint. foreman like I was before I started this.


keep me in mind if you sell ill take the mowers and stuff


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

hammerstein;723822 said:


> How did you get by in the past with out being incorporated or charging / paying sales tax. For sales tax you will need your federal ID # or SS #, and also a service vendors license. Once you have that then your all set. Paying sales tax is now all online (as of Feb 09) just fill out a PDF form on line by filling in the blanks, enter your bank info and they electronically transfer, regular old check or a credit card but they charge you a fee if by credit card. http://tax.ohio.gov/divisions/sales_and_use/index.stm Feel free to pm me if you have any questions


Thanks for the link, since right now its just ran as a dba i'd assume i'd just use my ss#.

And i wanted to be a llc and charge tax last year but my tax lady said i don't need to. Its getting me pissed now cs i don't want to f*** myself.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

kashman;723874 said:


> keep me in mind if you sell ill take the mowers and stuff


Will do!!! Just put a new battery on the Z today, was bored and needed something to do after plowing, lol


----------



## kashman

Elwer Lawn Care;723875 said:


> Thanks for the link, since right now its just ran as a dba i'd assume i'd just use my ss#.
> 
> And i wanted to be a llc and charge tax last year but my tax lady said i don't need to. Its getting me pissed now cs i don't want to f*** myself.


any time u dont pay tax your fu;.ing your self. fed prison is nice but still prison


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

kashman;723883 said:


> any time u dont pay tax your fu;.ing your self. fed prison is nice but still prison


haha true that. I don't know, i'm going to call another lco in my town tomorrow because i think he set it up all himself. trust me, i'm not happy wiht the way some of this stuff is working out


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;723864 said:


> Well guys I think I am not going to re sign anything come this spring. I am just tired of all the people who dont pay, or are slow to pay, mass over kill of people cutting grass and the prices going almost down every year. My wife just did a good chunk of the expenses from last year, and I had almost 10K in fuel. That is F'in ridiculous!!! This may or may not be my 3rd year at it. It just isnt paying the bills really anymore. So if/when I do call it done, which I will figure out 100% by Feb 15th (gotta give myself some kind of deadline) ALL of my equipment will be for sale. I am keeping the truck and plow crap though. I will just hook up and sub with a bigger outfit come winter. The fights over money are just getting old here at home. I just want a normal paycheck every 1-2 weeks, like a normal human being. That way I just go to work, and let someone else deal with all the a$$wipes, pissy customers, non payers, etc.
> 
> On that note, any of you guys in the area here need a helper this year?? I would like to get into a medium sized place and be a maint. foreman like I was before I started this.


Tom so you are selling your lawn stuff off. I want first dibs on things. let me know when you are going to let the stuff go.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Aaron, you will have to wait 2nd to Chad, he asked first, lol. Now no fighting kids!!!


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;723904 said:


> Aaron, you will have to wait 2nd to Chad, he asked first, lol. Now no fighting kids!!!


Tom thax for that P.M. I'll call you & tell you what I need a day before every one else LOL J/K


----------



## carl b

clark lawn;723588 said:


> garage door is going to be $1200 it is 16x8, if it was a standered 16x7 it would only be $750.


do you have ins. ?

Kevin
I hate to say it. I told you so .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;723922 said:


> do you have ins. ?
> 
> Kevin
> I hate to say it. *I told you so*.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!! Thats funny right there


----------



## hammerstein

Sydenstricker Landscaping;723864 said:


> Well guys I think I am not going to re sign anything come this spring. I am just tired of all the people who dont pay, or are slow to pay, mass over kill of people cutting grass and the prices going almost down every year. My wife just did a good chunk of the expenses from last year, and I had almost 10K in fuel. That is F'in ridiculous!!! This may or may not be my 3rd year at it. It just isnt paying the bills really anymore. So if/when I do call it done, which I will figure out 100% by Feb 15th (gotta give myself some kind of deadline) ALL of my equipment will be for sale. I am keeping the truck and plow crap though. I will just hook up and sub with a bigger outfit come winter. The fights over money are just getting old here at home. I just want a normal paycheck every 1-2 weeks, like a normal human being. That way I just go to work, and let someone else deal with all the a$$wipes, pissy customers, non payers, etc.
> 
> On that note, any of you guys in the area here need a helper this year?? I would like to get into a medium sized place and be a maint. foreman like I was before I started this.


What type of equipment are you selling. This is a new venture for us last year was our first full year doing landscape, bought most of the equipment but always looking for more. O did I mention we can pay in cash. I commend you it is a hard decision to know when to throw in the towel, too many people keep going and just dump personal money into it.


----------



## VBigFord20

hammerstein;723189 said:


> How dare a customer, wanting snow plowed after it snows. How can you tell someone your leaving town when you obviously had an obligation to them?


I have no oblations to people I have no contracts with.

I did however have oblations to finish a deal that had been started in New York months ago.

Sometimes you throw back the small fish to catch a big one.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;723922 said:


> do you have ins. ?
> 
> Kevin
> I hate to say it. I told you so .


hey carl i am not the one who smashd a door and its not my fault he pickd the biggest door he could find to smash.


----------



## f250man

Aaron i am work for a company doing water/fire damage repair and it is all ins paid so I know I will get paid and have work. Yes Tom it dose get old after awhile chasing money and living pay check to pay check and the fights at home get real old to.


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;723984 said:


> hey carl i am not the one who smashd a door and its not my fault he pickd the biggest door he could find to smash.


LOL I'll give you that one . I can't think of one of my customers that have a cheap door . most of the people that have a cheap doors will do it them self .



Sydenstricker Landscaping;723929 said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!! Thats funny right there


how do you change the color ?


----------



## kashman

crb 2500;724316 said:


> LOL I'll give you that one . I can't think of one of my customers that have a cheap door . most of the people that have a cheap doors will do it them self .
> 
> how do you change the color ?


the bad thing is them are the cheap doors come 2 my customers houses 10,000. doors no less then 2 a house


----------



## carl b

f250man;724038 said:


> Aaron i am work for a company doing water/fire damage repair and it is all ins paid so I know I will get paid and have work. Yes Tom it dose get old after awhile chasing money and living pay check to pay check and the fights at home get real old to.


Tom & Steve

I just wont to add my two cents here . I've been there . see it takes money to make money . you need to have a savings that will carry you 8 months now . In 2001 CNN was pushing to have a saving that would carry you 3 months. WTF 5 months more now ? and that's if you work for some one else .now say you had your 8 month savings . at $2000 per month living cost that gives you $16,000

Now your in biz .so you need a $1000 tool . but the next week your truck goes down pay roll is do now you lost 4 days because your truck now your down $3000 it runs out fast .who knows when your getting paid for the one day you worked. but, the next week all goes well you make it back .the ONLY cool thing about working for your self . you can take off this Wed. and make it up this Sat . I hate to see both you quit. in the end its less hours less work . for the same pay . I've been doing this for myself for 12 years I was getting ahead but, my leg drug me back . now I got it all paid off.. this year I'll make money or die trying . the best of luck too both of you .


----------



## clark lawn

crb 2500;723922 said:


> do you have ins. ?
> 
> Kevin
> I hate to say it. I told you so .


ya i have insurance but if i claim it my insurance will go up by 750 per year so im better off just to eat it.


----------



## carl b

kashman;724323 said:


> the bad thing is them are the cheap doors come 2 my customers houses 10,000. doors no less then 2 a house


I like to see some pic's My dad had a door co.when I was growing up .


----------



## DODGEing

Times are tuff thats for sure. Getting A good 9 to 5 these days is just as tuff. If you find one today doesn't meen it will be there tomorrow. Chasing A dollar is better than beggin for one.IMO


----------



## f250man

Carl if I had the $50,000 that I was ripped of in the last year and a half I would not be in this situation but that is out of my control. So for now if I dont get my paycheck from work it will be less of a hit then if I go out and do a addition on a house or build a deck or even a complete house and get stiffed out of the big paycheck. Im done after 8 good years and last year not a single job that paid more then a $ 1000 im going to let someone else have the hassle and Im going to work do my job and go home without the headache and stress.


----------



## kashman

crb 2500;724354 said:


> I like to see some pic's My dad had a door co.when I was growing up .


all pure hardwood


----------



## carl b

kashman;724490 said:


> all pure hardwood


looks like red wood . thats the same thing they used in the 80 s .


----------



## kc2006

Sydenstricker Landscaping;723864 said:


> Well guys I think I am not going to re sign anything come this spring. I am just tired of all the people who dont pay, or are slow to pay, mass over kill of people cutting grass and the prices going almost down every year. My wife just did a good chunk of the expenses from last year, and I had almost 10K in fuel. That is F'in ridiculous!!! This may or may not be my 3rd year at it. It just isnt paying the bills really anymore. So if/when I do call it done, which I will figure out 100% by Feb 15th (gotta give myself some kind of deadline) ALL of my equipment will be for sale. I am keeping the truck and plow crap though. I will just hook up and sub with a bigger outfit come winter. The fights over money are just getting old here at home. I just want a normal paycheck every 1-2 weeks, like a normal human being. That way I just go to work, and let someone else deal with all the a$$wipes, pissy customers, non payers, etc.
> 
> On that note, any of you guys in the area here need a helper this year?? I would like to get into a medium sized place and be a maint. foreman like I was before I started this.


10 grand in fuel?! Did you do 200K in sales? Have you sat back and looked at your figures and how you can tighten ship up? Normally, my fuel is right around 4.5-6% of gross, this year it was right at 6.5%. Can't be wasteful these days.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

kc2006;724630 said:


> 10 grand in fuel?! Did you do 200K in sales? Have you sat back and looked at your figures and how you can tighten ship up? Normally, my fuel is right around 4.5-6% of gross, this year it was right at 6.5%. Can't be wasteful these days.


If I did 200K in sales, I wouldnt even be worrying about quitting, LOL. It is my truck was being a pig, like 8 mpg at the best. I have put A TON of work into that damn thing now and the mileage almost doubled from that 8. The equipment isnt too bad on fuel, most of that 10k was the truck though. I try to keep my route as tight as possible, but it is still tough to get a nice route when you are trying to get it all going too, lol. Last year was also my first year full time by myself, versus part time the year prior. So I dont know, we will see how it goes. If I start going thru that much fuel again, I am either gonna have to make some drastic changes or get a new truck. I have a feeling with what I spend on fuel a month during the normal season and what a new truck would cost and the fuel/maintenance savings will probably be a no-brainer. I guess I really need to look into that soon. Although I do need to drive the damn thing less too, lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I'm sure you could put a plow and hitch on a honda civic lol But really 10K is a lot for fuel. I had around 2K in fuel but that is also with a lot of personal driving.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;724731 said:


> If I did 200K in sales, I wouldnt even be worrying about quitting, LOL. It is my truck was being a pig, like 8 mpg at the best. I have put A TON of work into that damn thing now and the mileage almost doubled from that 8. The equipment isnt too bad on fuel, most of that 10k was the truck though. I try to keep my route as tight as possible, but it is still tough to get a nice route when you are trying to get it all going too, lol. Last year was also my first year full time by myself, versus part time the year prior. So I dont know, we will see how it goes. If I start going thru that much fuel again, I am either gonna have to make some drastic changes or get a new truck. I have a feeling with what I spend on fuel a month during the normal season and what a new truck would cost and the fuel/maintenance savings will probably be a no-brainer. I guess I really need to look into that soon. Although I do need to drive the damn thing less too, lol


Tom, I understand what you are saying, I have 5 V8 trucks and it seems like everyday something needs to be filled up during the season. When gas was $4.00 a gallon my f350 would cost a $100 to fill up. Then you factor in riding mowers with 12 gallon tanks and mix gas. Don't forget your 2 cycle oil that went up in price last year as well.


----------



## LHK2

Tom, you need to start tracking all your cost daily. With six trucks we went thru 26,000, and thats using diesel to. It sucks dealing with customers not paying, put the hammer down one them or get rid off them, their holding you back.


----------



## carl b

this year we had 26 cuts my fuel was 220 per week = $5720 . not including the cost of buying 2 cycle.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I think my usage of fuel last year was ridiculous to say the least. It was costing me 135 or so to fill the truck at 4.00 a gallon. Has a 35 gallon tank. Was eating that in 3-5 days at best. The mowers are very nice on gas, I think the total for those wasnt over 1500 for the year, including mix. I keep my equip tuned up and maintained excellently to get optimum fuel efficiency. The truck though, was a pig. Now that I sat down and did some work to it, the mileage has increased. There are a few little odds and ends I need to address because I know they are not helping much (leaking manifolds). But last year I would use almost a whole tank per storm, this year I have a few more places, bigger plow, and can do my route almost 3 times in one tank. I have figured my fuel consumption to be right around 2-2.5 GPH plowing. So I know it will be better this year. I hope anyways. It didnt help much either that my trailer is heavier than shyt. Empty it weighs around 2200, then I figure another 4500 just in machines, etc. Then fill the bed with grass and there you go. I plan on trying to be more streamlined this season. And if I do continue with this, I am going to grab a decent used 2500-3500 2wd just for towing the trailer. I think that would take alot of the strain off the plow truck and be easier on fuel since it is 2wd. My ins premiums really are not that expensive, and I already have budgeted another truck for this season anyway. Yeah I know it would suck to have a truck sitting in the winter, but if it saves me a good but of dough in the regular season and keeps the repairs down on the plow truck, that is good enough for me


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Tom dont forget the fact that you probably plowd close to a 100 inchs of snow last year. you also have 2 young kids i am sure that adds to the miles. when its not just a work truck.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin you are right on that, but 80% of my consumption was from April-November 2008. It didnt help much using it as a personal truck at times too, which I need to quit doing. I just like driving my truck more than the car I guess


----------



## kashman

trucks are just cooler . i used the 2wds this last year helped with gas


----------



## carl b

does anyone have remote start ? If so how do you like it ? have you had any problems ? I may get one tomorrow $150 . I can get one for $100 . unfortunately have to buy from this guy tho his a friend crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You are right Chad, trucks are cooler, lol. That is what I bought as my first car was a truck. I will always own a truck, no matter what. 

So the 2wd trucks did save on the gas last season??

crb, I wouldnt if it were me. Those aftermarket ones can wreak havoc on your computer and wiring after a few years, at least that is what I have been told by numerous people. The ones that come factory are the best ones. But that is just my opinion. Would be nice tho instead of walking outside and freezing balls to start the truck, then wait 10 minutes for it to warm. Hit the button, then get all dressed and ready and go out to a semi-warm truck


----------



## fordmstng66

I have heard the same about the aftermarket remote starters. I have heard that they cut your wiring harness up to install it, unless they have plug and play now. I also know the newer cars/trucks they have to make a new key and put it in a box somewhere under the dash, because of the newer keys being programmed now.


----------



## camconcrete

landscape guys have it easy as far as fuel costs and weight of truck and trailer loaded. We average 30-35000 miles a year commuting from job to job, my truck loaded with tools, fuel and pulling a loaded trailer with forms, stakes and skid loader is roughly 22000 lbs gross between truck and trailer. Last summer I was spending on average $150-175 a week on fuel just in my truck, not counting Dad's work truck, 2 ton dump truck with a big block, back hoe and skid loader( both of which don't do any better than 2 gallon an hour)


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Just found this out today so i'm passing on the info to you guys. If you have a carharrt coat, and the zipper screws up, you can call them and they will pay for the shipping and to have it fixed, for the life of the coat. Just FYI


----------



## kc2006

I couldn't justify buying a 2wd truck just to save on gas. For one my diesels always do at least 18mpg towing around town. 2wd isn't going to save much, you have an extra maybe 300-400lbs if that with 4wd, unlock the hubs and theres no extra rolling resistance. And you might lose a hair of power turning the transfer case when its not locked.

So to save a few bucks a year, you have the extra cost of plates, extra time for maintenance on it, and unless you put insurance on one truck at a time you have insurance too. 

In the end, i couldnt see saving much. I'll stick with my diesels that cost alittle more to maintain but get way better mileage and if i ever get free time i can make biodiesel and really save. Just never have time to do that.


----------



## Metz

looking for advice, i tried to put a new cutting edge on my plow today, but the bolts are rusted and frozen. i torched 'em, still won't budge. used penetrating oil, still nothin. anybody got any tricks of the trade? shoulda changed the edge before the winter, i know, but i forgot.


----------



## kc2006

got an air chisel? or a punch and hammer. (should have to punch from back to front cus they should be carriage bolts)


----------



## Metz

nah, my tool collection is very limited. i thought about cutting them off with my grinder, but i fear i could F somethin up like that


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

camconcrete;724907 said:


> landscape guys have it easy as far as fuel costs and weight of truck and trailer loaded. We average 30-35000 miles a year commuting from job to job, my truck loaded with tools, fuel and pulling a loaded trailer with forms, stakes and skid loader is roughly 22000 lbs gross between truck and trailer. Last summer I was spending on average $150-175 a week on fuel just in my truck, not counting Dad's work truck, 2 ton dump truck with a big block, back hoe and skid loader( both of which don't do any better than 2 gallon an hour)


Wait, you've got it all wrong. I think you mean the Lawn maintenance guys. I myself am a landscaper and with my truck 16' dump trailer and skid loader, or gravel, or soil. I'm sitting in the same boat you are. Believe me, I feel your pain!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Metz;725013 said:


> looking for advice, i tried to put a new cutting edge on my plow today, but the bolts are rusted and frozen. i torched 'em, still won't budge. used penetrating oil, still nothin. anybody got any tricks of the trade? shoulda changed the edge before the winter, i know, but i forgot.


grind them off or torch them off from the back


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;724931 said:


> Just found this out today so i'm passing on the info to you guys. If you have a carharrt coat, and the zipper screws up, you can call them and they will pay for the shipping and to have it fixed, for the life of the coat. Just FYI


do you have the number ? my bibs leg zipper is borke


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Ok i have a question for you guys if you plow snow in the winter what other summer jobs do you have beside cutting grass installs and construction


----------



## carl b

pool repair man


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;725104 said:


> do you have the number ? my bibs leg zipper is borke


1-800-833-3118

They just told us to wash them first and then send them in, it will take a few weeks as they are busy now.


----------



## camconcrete

Mid-Ohio Scaper;725092 said:


> Wait, you've got it all wrong. I think you mean the Lawn maintenance guys. I myself am a landscaper and with my truck 16' dump trailer and skid loader, or gravel, or soil. I'm sitting in the same boat you are. Believe me, I feel your pain!!!!


you're right, I was grouping everyone together. i guess I have a little different point of view than most on here. Guess I am just used to the guys around here that mow out of an S10 with one zero turn, and try and ***** about how much everything costs when all their work is close and has very little invested in anything. There I vented so I won't pick on anyone any longer, I hope I made my point without making anyone mad, as I am not singling anyone out, nor picking on anyone........ dammit I want some snow this year!!!!!!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Has anyone seen this vid???
http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=50632298,t=1,mt=video

Granted, a lot of what they said are worthy goals. What ever happened to pledging allegiance to the flag of The United States Of America and being a servant to the country as a whole????? Not bending over and pledging to be a servant to Barack Obama. 
It almost sounds a bit like a cult!!!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Here is what the real pledge should mean to every American!
By Red Skelton 1969


----------



## clark lawn

Metz if you need them torched off i can help you out.

on the carhartts is that a new thing or will they repair older stuff to, i have a coatthat is about 10 years old that the zipper is bad on.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

clark lawn;725150 said:


> Metz if you need them torched off i can help you out.
> 
> on the carhartts is that a new thing or will they repair older stuff to, i have a coatthat is about 10 years old that the zipper is bad on.


I'm not sure, they just said that they stand behind the mechanical functions of the item for the life of it. You could call and find out or just call and have them send you the packaging label and send it in, worse thing is they won't accept it but atleast your not out anything.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

From Carhartt website...

What is your Warranty/Repair policy? 

Can my PVC garment be repaired? 

Does Carhartt repair zippers? 

How long will it take Carhartt to repair my garment's zippers?


Our goal is to ensure your satisfaction with each purchase. Carhartt will cover premature failure of any of our products caused by a defect in the original materials or workmanship. Carhartt reserves the right to repair or replace any damaged merchandise at its option and expense. Any product that is no longer in production and cannot be repaired will be replaced with a comparable Carhartt product. 

Since all apparel has an expected service life this commitment does not cover damage caused by normal wear and tear, (including zippers and hardware), misuse, neglect or obvious abuse of the garment. In those cases, Carhartt's repair center will determine the disposition of the garment. Carhartt assumes no liability for garments that have had alterations, embroidery, or other ornamentation added to the garment. 

It is fairly easy to repair your PVC garment by using the fabric swatch that was attached to your garment at the time of purchase. If you need a fabric swatch, please contact customer service. To repair tears, turn the garment inside out, apply PVC glue or all purpose sealant to the inside of the garment and the back of the fabric swatch. After the glue has become tacky, press the swatch onto the inside of the garment. Apply pressure, wipe off excess PVC around the edges and let it dry under pressure over night. 

Our warranty department will process warranty returns on a first-come first-served basis. Under normal circumstances, you can expect to receive your garment within 7-14 days.

Back To Top


----------



## paradise1229

Still need that help Kurt?


----------



## LHK2

Everyone just needs to get on the same pricing page, and raise pricing. You need to figure in a profit margin. (it;s not a bad word) If your not making a profit, your just getting by and will be under water real quick. When something breaks, guess where it comes from, your pocket. And if your not paying taxes, more than likely your one of the lowballers.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

If i would get my couple of 1099s id be all set to go to the tax man. and then ill see just how far ill have to bend over. But ya i only spent 2 grand in fuel this year well i should add up the other truck but that didnt come out of my pocket. That 5.8 is a turd anyway and needs a new manifold and y pipe so.


----------



## kc2006

nah i'm good. Side seems to be easing up.

About that video of pledging. How many of those yuppies do you think will actually do anything besides make that video? it cracks me up how everyones making him out to be a savior. He might be out to do good and try to change everything but you still got the how many other hundreds of corrupt lazy politions.


----------



## kc2006

it was a stellar year for me. made 10 grand! WOOT WOOT


----------



## kc2006

question for the guys with hide aways. Do you break your tubes alot? My strobes started acting up AGAIN the other day. They were good for the 30+ hours a couple weeks ago then the other day after a few hours they just stopped. I did back into a snow pile the prior storm. I thought i broke one so i unplugged and one was messed up. I go out tonight to do a couple drives, don't work again, now 2 more are f'd up. Do they really break this easy????


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have never broken any one of my tubes yet. Nor have I had any problems either. Maybe a poopy install job?? 

Just so everyone doesnt get there dirty pointer finger out and call me a lowballer or what ever, I do pay my taxes, carry commercial insurance, registered with the state, get permits where I need them, etc. So y'all can put your pointer away.  

And as for paying for everything out of pocket, how you think I got everything??? Nothing of mine is financed other than the truck. That was only due to I didnt have 11 grand just laying around. I dont have any kind of credit to get shyt. Im lucky I got the loan on the truck, otherwise I cant get a loan on a stick of bubble gum. So everyone that ever does have any remarks or comments.........come walk in my shoes for a week. Then you will really feel what having nothing is really like. I have my stuff, the house, plenty of bills that usually get paid on time, and my car. Otherwise I have less in my house than most college students. And I have 2 kids to raise and my wife too. I run my stuff out of my garage, since I cant afford a nice shop or anything of that sort. 

Anyways, off my soapbox for now. Just had to air that out. Well I am happier now that my wife got a job finally. She is doing some inside sales for Weed Man. Thought that was cool she got a job in this field.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;725330 said:


> I have never broken any one of my tubes yet. Nor have I had any problems either. Maybe a poopy install job??
> 
> Just so everyone doesnt get there dirty pointer finger out and call me a lowballer or what ever, I do pay my taxes, carry commercial insurance, registered with the state, get permits where I need them, etc. So y'all can put your pointer away.
> 
> And as for paying for everything out of pocket, how you think I got everything??? Nothing of mine is financed other than the truck. That was only due to I didnt have 11 grand just laying around. I dont have any kind of credit to get shyt. Im lucky I got the loan on the truck, otherwise I cant get a loan on a stick of bubble gum. So everyone that ever does have any remarks or comments.........come walk in my shoes for a week. Then you will really feel what having nothing is really like. I have my stuff, the house, plenty of bills that usually get paid on time, and my car. Otherwise I have less in my house than most college students. And I have 2 kids to raise and my wife too. I run my stuff out of my garage, since I cant afford a nice shop or anything of that sort.
> 
> Anyways, off my soapbox for now. Just had to air that out. Well I am happier now that my wife got a job finally. She is doing some inside sales for Weed Man. Thought that was cool she got a job in this field.


Hearing some of what you have said about your business and such. It sounds like you are doing a hell of a good job running it. Sounded like you picked up a lot of business last spring and for only being your first full year. You differ by some of us because your married with kids, so again i'm saying you are doing a hell of a good job. No matter what you decide to do with your business, just be proud of it and what you have accomplished. Now go sit in the recliner and


----------



## Lux Lawn

kc2006;725273 said:


> question for the guys with hide aways. Do you break your tubes alot? My strobes started acting up AGAIN the other day. They were good for the 30+ hours a couple weeks ago then the other day after a few hours they just stopped. I did back into a snow pile the prior storm. I thought i broke one so i unplugged and one was messed up. I go out tonight to do a couple drives, don't work again, now 2 more are f'd up. Do they really break this easy????


I have never had one break on me, even when I broke the traile lense a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Elwer Lawn Care;725345 said:


> Hearing some of what you have said about your business and such. It sounds like you are doing a hell of a good job running it. Sounded like you picked up a lot of business last spring and for only being your first full year. You differ by some of us because your married with kids, so again i'm saying you are doing a hell of a good job. No matter what you decide to do with your business, just be proud of it and what you have accomplished. Now go sit in the recliner and


Thanks Travis. Yeah I think other than a couple others, I am about the only at least in this thread with a wife and 2 kids. I am proud of it and that is why it is so friggin hard to make this decision. My wife really deserves more credit than I do though. I do the field work and some of the in office BS. But she is the one who deals with all the pissy customers on the phone, helps me try and get a budget going, does some sales, etc. We do work together on some things, but I need to learn the whole teamwork aspect. Im just too much of a DIY guy, lol. I need to really get over that.

I would like to sit in a recliner, but I only have 2 small love seat or chairs what ever you want to call them in my living room. I dont even have any beer either. But I cant drink as much as before, it was really starting to F with my kidneys and had to stop. But I was over the summer, going thru 2-3 24 packs a week. Glad I got over that mess

Side note: Im not looking for sympathy from anyone nor do I expect any. Just wanna share some reality with some of you who may or may not appreciate it from some one that doesnt have the elitist god complex about themselves and not ready to point the dirty finger at a drop of a hat. Nor do I beleive that I am perfect and above everyone else. I am one of those people you could call at 2 am because your truck is broke and I will actually do something to help and not have my hand out afterwards


----------



## LHK2

I am not pointing any fingers just so everyone knows. Over on my side of town, I know plenty of landscapers that deal cash and get away with and are charging the 25 per cut for a 15,000 sq lawn. They know who they are and thats great, in 20 years of business, I have seen more guys like that come into business and then out the next year there out because the figured out that be the time they did pay for there bills and added there time up, they could have made more money flipping burgers! Also, I have a house, 3 kids, a and my toys.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;725330 said:


> And as for paying for everything out of pocket, how you think I got everything??? Nothing of mine is financed other than the truck. That was only due to I didnt have 11 grand just laying around. I dont have any kind of credit to get shyt. Im lucky I got the loan on the truck, otherwise I cant get a loan on a stick of bubble gum. So everyone that ever does have any remarks or comments.........come walk in my shoes for a week. Then you will really feel what having nothing is really like. I have my stuff, the house, plenty of bills that usually get paid on time, and my car. Otherwise I have less in my house than most college students. And I have 2 kids to raise and my wife too. I run my stuff out of my garage, since I cant afford a nice shop or anything of that sort.
> 
> Anyways, off my soapbox for now. Just had to air that out. Well I am happier now that my wife got a job finally. She is doing some inside sales for Weed Man. Thought that was cool she got a job in this field.


chill out man I have two boys a wife that hates me . no help from no one . my kids leave the door open no one says a word but, me . I still have ok credit . I buy all the stuff for the house . do all the repairs myself . It gets old I get it .

I wasn't putting you down or calling you a lowballer . . I don't care what you charge your price is not what makes you a low baller .

A LOWBALLER IS some one that bids after you and has an inside man who tells them your bid .

just so everyone knows I pay more taxes in a quarter than allot of guys do in a year .


----------



## kashman

Metz;725013 said:


> looking for advice, i tried to put a new cutting edge on my plow today, but the bolts are rusted and frozen. i torched 'em, still won't budge. used penetrating oil, still nothin. anybody got any tricks of the trade? shoulda changed the edge before the winter, i know, but i forgot.


all you need 2 do is get a cut wheel for your grinder and cut from the top down on the nut side . You should end up with 2 half nuts.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LHK2;725379 said:


> I am not pointing any fingers just so everyone knows. Over on my side of town, I know plenty of landscapers that deal cash and get away with and are charging the 25 per cut for a 15,000 sq lawn. They know who they are and thats great, in 20 years of business, I have seen more guys like that come into business and then out the next year there out because the figured out that be the time they did pay for there bills and added there time up, they could have made more money flipping burgers! Also, I have a house, 3 kids, a and my toys.


Wasnt saying you were. I was just generalizing thats all. But some people do that. 


crb 2500;725396 said:


> chill out man I have two boys a wife that hates me . no help from no one . my kids leave the door open no one says a word but, me . I still have ok credit . I buy all the stuff for the house . do all the repairs myself . It gets old I get it .
> 
> I wasn't putting you down or calling you a lowballer . . I don't care what you charge your price is not what makes you a low baller .
> 
> A LOWBALLER IS some one that bids after you and has an inside man who tells them your bid .
> 
> just so everyone knows I pay more taxes in a quarter than allot of guys do in a year .


I know, guess my hemorrhoids are just bothering me, LOL. So now I actually have a more real definition of what a lowballer is. Wonder if there is a wikipedia or urban dictionary term of lowballer.

I guess I need to calm my nerves and quit drinking so much coffee lol. Sorry for ranting and raving, but yall are really all I have to talk to. You guys are like family to me, and I havent met 90% of you. I have very, very few friends and dont even talk to them much. So again sorry but you guys are the only ones who listen to me and actually have good feedback and wont make me sleep on the couch, LMAO. I really would like to meet the rest of you though. At least then you wouldnt think I was some whinny snot nosed weirdo, lol.

I dont know if anyone would do this, but I will pose the question. Would any of you that have been in business for a bit, sit down and actually talk with me about this business. Im not looking to steal your accounts, step on toes or get your "inside" info. Just want to get better educated on this from more seasoned people. Wouldnt care if it was at lunch or at your office. I am always willing to learn something beneficial to me


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;725419 said:


> Wasnt saying you were. I was just generalizing thats all. But some people do that.
> 
> I know, guess my hemorrhoids are just bothering me, LOL. So now I actually have a more real definition of what a lowballer is. Wonder if there is a wikipedia or urban dictionary term of lowballer.
> 
> I guess I need to calm my nerves and quit drinking so much coffee lol. Sorry for ranting and raving, but yall are really all I have to talk to. You guys are like family to me, and I havent met 90% of you. I have very, very few friends and dont even talk to them much. So again sorry but you guys are the only ones who listen to me and actually have good feedback and wont make me sleep on the couch, LMAO. I really would like to meet the rest of you though. At least then you wouldnt think I was some whinny snot nosed weirdo, lol.
> 
> I dont know if anyone would do this, but I will pose the question. Would any of you that have been in business for a bit, sit down and actually talk with me about this business. Im not looking to steal your accounts, step on toes or get your "inside" info. Just want to get better educated on this from more seasoned people. Wouldnt care if it was at lunch or at your office. I am always willing to learn something beneficial to me


any time my friend any time. i dont think any1 has all the answers . i built mine from 00000000000 im by no means a millionaire from the lawn bis but i do make a good living


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;725419 said:


> Wasnt saying you were. I was just generalizing thats all. But some people do that.
> 
> rest of you though. At least then you wouldnt think I was some whinny snot nosed weirdo, lol.
> 
> I dont know if anyone would do this, but I will pose the question. Would any of you that have been in business for a bit, sit down and actually talk with me about this business. Im not looking to steal your accounts, step on toes or get your "inside" info. Just want to get better educated on this from more seasoned people. Wouldnt care if it was at lunch or at your office. I am always willing to learn something beneficial to me


but , you are a whinnier . pm sent I must tell you I don't know why you wont to talk to me


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

kashman;725432 said:


> any time my friend any time. i dont think any1 has all the answers . i built mine from 00000000000 im by no means a millionaire from the lawn bis but i do make a good living


I didnt think anyone would have all the answers. If yall did, Im sure you wouldnt be doing this line of work, lol. I dont expect to become a millionaire from cutting grass and plowing snow, but at least a thousand aire, LMAO.



crb 2500;725443 said:


> but , you are a whinnier . pm sent I must tell you I don't know why you wont to talk to me


What the hell is a whinnier?? Didnt say I wouldnt talk to you. PM sent back!!!

Is this site running slow for the rest of you?? Takes forever to load anything


----------



## f250man

Carl I have electric start on my truck for the last 6 yrs and it is an after market kit and all the wiring is inside the cab and I love it will never own another truck with out one on it. Start it on a cold morning get in warm truck go out plowing. Dosent get any better then that.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;725419 said:


> Wasnt saying you were. I was just generalizing thats all. But some people do that.
> 
> I know, guess my hemorrhoids are just bothering me, LOL. So now I actually have a more real definition of what a lowballer is. Wonder if there is a wikipedia or urban dictionary term of lowballer.
> 
> I guess I need to calm my nerves and quit drinking so much coffee lol. Sorry for ranting and raving, but yall are really all I have to talk to. You guys are like family to me, and I havent met 90% of you. I have very, very few friends and dont even talk to them much. So again sorry but you guys are the only ones who listen to me and actually have good feedback and wont make me sleep on the couch, LMAO. I really would like to meet the rest of you though. At least then you wouldnt think I was some whinny snot nosed weirdo, lol.
> 
> I dont know if anyone would do this, but I will pose the question. Would any of you that have been in business for a bit, sit down and actually talk with me about this business. Im not looking to steal your accounts, step on toes or get your "inside" info. Just want to get better educated on this from more seasoned people. Wouldnt care if it was at lunch or at your office. I am always willing to learn something beneficial to me


Im glad that Im not the only one that has more friends on here then I do here at home. The sad thing is I have never met a single one of you and the only one that I have held a conversation with over the phone is clapper. I hope what ever decision you make Tom is the right one and it points your business/life in the direction you want it to go. I would offer up some help but I am a newb and dont have much to offer.


----------



## kootoomootoo

2 kids and a wife that hates me.:waving:
Hasnt worked a day since we were married.

Its tough.


----------



## carl b

kootoomootoo;725464 said:


> 2 kids and a wife that hates me.:waving:
> Hasnt worked a day since we were married.
> 
> Its tough.


hear hear


----------



## carl b

f250man;725462 said:


> Carl I have electric start on my truck for the last 6 yrs and it is an after market kit and all the wiring is inside the cab and I love it will never own another truck with out one on it. Start it on a cold morning get in warm truck go out plowing. Dosent get any better then that.


Steve , was it plug & play or cut wires ? I really wont one .


----------



## f250man

Definition of a whinnier is Tom S. Just kidding buddy I know how you feel and I dont blame you. I am so tired of people already this year. If it was legal to shoot them I would have killed 50 people already this year. 

I had to cut off two accounts this week that owe me over $3000.00 in plowing I am done being mister nice guy.

I got a call on Monday night from a guy they has driven on his drive all winter and had fresh 10 " on it wanting me to plow so I told him it would be 3 times more then if I kept it clean all year. I told him $ 150. So he called someone else. Im not wreaking the truck any more.

Also got a call tonight for a drive 3 days after the storm and I charged them $ 75 just because they are to lazy to call when the snow is falling and the plow is on the truck.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;725459 said:


> I didnt think anyone would have all the answers. If yall did, Im sure you wouldnt be doing this line of work, lol. I dont expect to become a millionaire from cutting grass and plowing snow, but at least a thousand aire, LMAO.
> 
> What the hell is a whinnier?? Didnt say I wouldnt talk to you. PM sent back!!!
> 
> Is this site running slow for the rest of you?? Takes forever to load anything


I don't know how to spell . whiner


----------



## f250man

crb 2500;725472 said:


> Steve , was it plug & play or cut wires ? I really wont one .


You have to cut into the wires but it gives you a video on how to do it and step by step instructions to. My brother the mechanic did it for me for a Christmas gift that year. Mom and Dad bought the started for me.

Im getting ready to put on in the wife's car soon to. this ones free my brother has the same kit and is not going to use it.


----------



## kootoomootoo

I pretty much only do hardscapes and a little irrigation.Ive been doing this 15 years. Every year I say stuff it I am just going to cut grass but I sell patios in Feb/March long before I can really sell mowing.

So I get booked up until July and that screws the mowing gig.

How many lawn mowing accounts do you guys have.....is lack of accounts the reason for struggling a little or a lot financially or the profit just isnt there.

I might need a mowing foreman...pm how much you need to make.


----------



## carl b

kootoomootoo;725482 said:


> I pretty much only do hardscapes and a little irrigation. Every year I say stuff it I am just going to cut grass but I sell patios in Feb/March long before I can really sell mowing.
> 
> So I get booked up until July and that screws the mowing gig.
> 
> How many lawn mowing accounts do you guys have.....is lack of accounts the reason for struggling a little or a lot financially or the profit just isnt there.


We cut 70 75 lawns per week . mine was last year i broke my bones . this year will be great . less labor . more work .Toms not quiting his just changeing things .


----------



## paradise1229

Sydenstricker and others!, Are you going to the CENTS show? I'll be there in our new coats!

Kurt, Did you mean to say that you don't need help this weekend?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;725463 said:


> Im glad that Im not the only one that has more friends on here then I do here at home. The sad thing is I have never met a single one of you and the only one that I have held a conversation with over the phone is clapper. I hope what ever decision you make Tom is the right one and it points your business/life in the direction you want it to go. I would offer up some help but I am a newb and dont have much to offer.


I'm in the same boat too, i'm just now going out meeting more people. And I have never met anyone on here, just text messages to Brock.



Sydenstricker Landscaping;725459 said:


> Is this site running slow for the rest of you?? Takes forever to load anything


Same here, has been like this the last few nights.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;725520 said:


> I'm in the same boat too, i'm just now going out meeting more people. And I have never met anyone on here, just text messages to Brock.
> 
> Same here, has been like this the last few nights.


Ya i really need to talk to some locals. Hope to meet up with Ron and whoever else shows up to the power show.


----------



## f250man

I think Im going down with the Clap to the power show again this year.,


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;725525 said:


> Ya i really need to talk to some locals. Hope to meet up with Ron and whoever else shows up to the power show.


WHen and where is that?


----------



## carl b

Is it still at the fair grounds ? I need to go


----------



## born2farm

Ya its still at the fair grounds. Hope to catch up with Clap and Steve and whoever else is there depending on what day I make it there. Here is some info on it Travis.

http://omeda.org/powershow/


----------



## paradise1229

Elwer, Where id Delphos, Ohio?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

paradise1229;725547 said:


> Elwer, Where id Delphos, Ohio?


NW part of state. To simplify it, in the middle between Lima and Van Wert....the two bigger cities in the region.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

wish i would of known about the power show earlier, i would of made planes to go but now its a little too late to plan that long of a drive, and not really able to get a room anywhere.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;725551 said:


> NW part of state. To simplify it, in the middle between Lima and Van Wert....the two bigger cities in the region.


I went through van wert a couple years ago right after a big tornado hit i believe. that would be a long drive for the show. its a good time thought. luckily its only about a 30min or so drive for me.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;725572 said:


> I went through van wert a couple years ago right after a big tornado hit i believe. that would be a long drive for the show. its a good time thought. luckily its only about a 30min or so drive for me.


Dang thats been over 5 years ago when that tornado hit i believe. Ya its around 2.5 hours to columbus from here. Driving to plain city for the state ffa evaluations isn't very fun from here either!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I might go, I dont know though. Would have to car pool or rent a car. My car's trans is about to go and dont wanna drive the truck that far, especially with its latest bout of issues.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;725578 said:


> Dang thats been over 5 years ago when that tornado hit i believe. Ya its around 2.5 hours to columbus from here. Driving to plain city for the state ffa evaluations isn't very fun from here either!


Ya somewhere around there. Went to go pick up a new firetruck at the S&S factory out that way somewhere. i just remember driving through and seeing some big theather that was all gone except for the seats.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;725592 said:


> Ya somewhere around there. Went to go pick up a new firetruck at the S&S factory out that way somewhere. i just remember driving through and seeing some big theather that was all gone except for the seats.


ya that theater got a direct hit. Luckly, the tornados never get to delphos, we are in a valley to say, even tho its all flat here, they have had several tornados since then too.


----------



## born2farm

ya we had a servere tornadoe back in like 81 or 82. had a severe tornado and servere blizzard in the same year. luckily none since.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;725606 said:


> ya we had a servere tornadoe back in like 81 or 82. had a severe tornado and servere blizzard in the same year. luckily none since.


I think the last severe blizzard here was 1979, i think cs my grandpa had bought a new john deere snowmobile then and when had it up till last year, the good ole days lol


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Delphos OH, home of Yoder's potato salad! I've got some friends that are from around the Van Wert area. My one buddy drives to Van Wert every other weekend from Westerville, OH to get his son. I'm from Metamora, OH (just outside Toledo on the northwest side) I hate the drive when I go see family, so I can simpathize with you about the drive to the Power Show here at the fairgrounds.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Mid-Ohio Scaper;725644 said:


> Delphos OH, home of Yoder's potato salad! I've got some friends that are from around the Van Wert area. My one buddy drives to Van Wert every other weekend from Westerville, OH to get his son. I'm from Metamora, OH (just outside Toledo on the northwest side) I hate the drive when I go see family, so I can simpathize with you about the drive to the Power Show here at the fairgrounds.


Yes, the Yoder's plant is about a mile from my house, can see it during the day. Their trucks drive by my house to jump on the highway all the time.

If anyone ever drives down US 30 and sees the big Arby's sign by a Delphos exit, your really close to my house lol


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;725615 said:


> I think the last severe blizzard here was 1979, i think cs my grandpa had bought a new john deere snowmobile then and when had it up till last year, the good ole days lol


Ya, I remember my dad telling me when the blizzard hit it was his first year on the fire dept. and they had a big house fire and the county trucks were getting stuck trying to lead the fire trucks in so my dad was haulin gear, hose and man power back and forth on the ol snow mobile. same year we had a 14ft v plow on the back of a big 4WD tractor/


----------



## paradise1229

New Coats are Carheart Moss Green with hoods. Had them embroidered in Yellow-Goldish color. They really "pop"!! You can't miss us!! I'll post pics when I can.

I always thought Delphos was SW! Thanks for the correction. Need a little help here now too.

Here's whats' up. Tried starting the Ford this morning. All it would do is "Romp" Someone told me to hit the pedal when that happened and it would start. Not today. Manual said to hold the pedal down when starting it the 2nd or 3rd time. I'll be trying it within the next few days, I said forget it. Didn't want to be late for school so I took my moms Lumina.


----------



## clark lawn

are you sure your letting the glow plugs heat up before you try to start it? is it plugged in? do you have enough amps at the plug? i was drinking a little last night came home and just parked mine in the drive not plugged in and it fired up this morning when it was 2 degrees.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;725379 said:


> I am not pointing any fingers just so everyone knows. Over on my side of town, I know plenty of landscapers that deal cash and get away with and are charging the 25 per cut for a 15,000 sq lawn. They know who they are and thats great, in 20 years of business, I have seen more guys like that come into business and then out the next year there out because the figured out that be the time they did pay for there bills and added there time up, they could have made more money flipping burgers! Also, I have a house, 3 kids, a and my toys.


rob you dont have another on the way do u ?


----------



## big pusher

Looks like it was a busy day on this thread today!


----------



## Young Pup

Wow, this thread was busy today. I am at a loss for any input on this. You have a good one and I will catch up on the next 10 pages on Thursday. 


JP


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;725419 said:


> I dont know if anyone would do this, but I will pose the question. Would any of you that have been in business for a bit, sit down and actually talk with me about this business. Im not looking to steal your accounts, step on toes or get your "inside" info. Just want to get better educated on this from more seasoned people. Wouldnt care if it was at lunch or at your office. I am always willing to learn something beneficial to me


Anytime Tom.
Just let me know.


----------



## carl b

My trucks at goodyear. I'm hoping to get new tires on it for free . they wore out at 15,000 and have a 60,000 mile rating .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;726436 said:


> My trucks at goodyear. I'm hoping to get new tires on it for free . they wore out at 15,000 and have a 60,000 mile rating .


What kind of goodyears were they? Another lco in town had the same problem with a set he bought last year, was supposed to have 60k mile rating and wore our just like yours. I think he paid like 10% of the cost of the tire to get news one.


----------



## carl b

wranglers silent armor 10 plys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mine are doing the same thing and have a lil less mileage on them. Also Wrangler Pro-grades. I have had nothing but bad luck ever since I switched from BFG A/T. My next set will be those. Guess I need to call and biatch about the tires too


----------



## carl b

Pro-grades thats what mine are . they use to be good until they whet to the pro grades
Tom , I'm haeded up to sohars . in the a.m. if you want we can meet for lunch


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Where is Sohar's???? Mine are the pro grades and good tires traction wise, but they are wearing pretty quick


----------



## carl b

600 Highland Rd E Macedonia off rt 8


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

oOo I have never been there nor heard of it, lol. Will have to mapquest it. Hear anything back on the tires?? I just called and they said bring it in so they can "inspect" the tires. Sounds like this will turn into a crock of BS really quick,lol.


----------



## carl b

look here this will tell you about my tires :realmad:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=726488#post726488


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;726491 said:


> look here this will tell you about my tires :realmad:
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=726488#post726488


I'm going to try and find out forsure what they were in town that got replaced, it mighb be different because you are dealing with goodyear itself and not a local shop that sells all tires that wants a happy customer.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;726452 said:


> Pro-grades thats what mine are . they use to be good until they whet to the pro grades
> Tom , I'm haeded up to sohars . in the a.m. if you want we can meet for lunch


carl thats closer to me then tom


----------



## carl b

Kevin 
I'm eating at the Mongolian place on the corner . you should come too . all you can eat . they cook it in front of you .


----------



## Metz

clark lawn;725150 said:


> Metz if you need them torched off i can help you out.
> 
> .


thanks man, i appreciate the offer for help. i got it though.

a little torch action, grinder action, pb blaster, new craftsman socket set, breaker bar, pry bar, laying on a cold concrete floor, 3 hours, and a boatload of curse words:realmad:, 
and now i have a new cutting edge on the big bad curtis: drinkup:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;726530 said:


> Kevin
> I'm eating at the Mongolian place on the corner . you should come too . all you can eat . they cook it in front of you .


What time you looking to be there?? That is the place on the corner of 8 near 271 interchange right??



Metz;726569 said:


> thanks man, i appreciate the offer for help. i got it though.
> 
> a little torch action, grinder action, pb blaster, new craftsman socket set, breaker bar, pry bar, laying on a cold concrete floor, 3 hours, and a boatload of curse words:realmad:,
> and now i have a new cutting edge on the big bad curtis: drinkup:


A cutting torch and you would have been done in 30 minutes!!!!


----------



## clark lawn

we could have done it in my place in about 10-15 minutes. just fire up the torch and cut the nuts off then drive the bolt out.


----------



## Metz

but now i have something to brag about with my buddys who work in offices all day. "yeah, i used my torch and grinder today, blah blah blah" sounds kinda tough, right?


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;726574 said:


> What time you looking to be there?? That is the place on the corner of 8 near 271 interchange right??
> 
> !!!!


 I called Goodyear yelled for an hour here's how its going down 3 tires 400 bucks . but now , I can't go to lunch tomorrow they had to get my tires they are replacing them at 10 . so I'll go on Monday . This will be my last set of Goodyear tires . If they wern't going to stand behind them they should have told me that !


----------



## Young Pup

Thought I would post something before it got to long to catch up on. Washed the truck today. It is better than it was, by no means as clean as I would like it to be. Next time it will be carharts, and scrubing with the brush and soap coming out of it.


----------



## born2farm

God I HATE final exams. One more day of this bull crap then its time to get started on mowing crap.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;726623 said:


> I called Goodyear yelled for an hour here's how its going down 3 tires 400 bucks . but now , I can't go to lunch tomorrow they had to get my tires they are replacing them at 10 . so I'll go on Monday . This will be my last set of Goodyear tires . If they wern't going to stand behind them they should have told me that !


I hope I dont have that same issue. I will tell them where to cram their tires and I will gladly go to BF Goodrich, a tire that will last. That may get under the skin a lil. Just keep me posted on when you go. 


Young Pup;726626 said:


> Thought I would post something before it got to long to catch up on. Washed the truck today. It is better than it was, by no means as clean as I would like it to be. Next time it will be carharts, and scrubing with the brush and soap coming out of it.


I washed mine yesterday and from the melting today, doesnt even look clean. But it got the worst of it off. Yeah Carhartts are the only way to go when washing the truck. I try to use the brush with the suds coming out, but it is usually frozen, lol


born2farm;726637 said:


> God I HATE final exams. One more day of this bull crap then its time to get started on mowing crap.


Brock I must say I dont miss that. My school had open campus for mid terms and finals. Except I was a bad kid and went and got loaded before taking my next test. Which I must say I did pass, lol


----------



## carl b

I miss HIGH school . :crying: The alcohol tasted better than .


----------



## born2farm

If you miss it so much your more then welcome to go for me tomorrow.


----------



## carl b

do you care how i do ? If not I'll be their


----------



## kootoomootoo

Mongolian place on the corner 


num num


----------



## carl b

we all should meet there on Monday for lunch .
it on the corner of 8 and highland with the horses out front


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;726637 said:


> God I HATE final exams. One more day of this bull crap then its time to get started on mowing crap.


Our semester ended last friday and finals were supposed to be them. Well we had no school thursday or friday so they just used our average for the final, which i'm glad. I figured we would just have finals when we came back yesterday but nope, they told us to go to our new classes for the semester.


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;726709 said:


> do you care how i do ? If not I'll be their


As long as its a D or above have at it.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;726728 said:


> Our semester ended last friday and finals were supposed to be them. Well we had no school thursday or friday so they just used our average for the final, which i'm glad. I figured we would just have finals when we came back yesterday but nope, they told us to go to our new classes for the semester.


Lucky SOB. How they do are grades are 40% is the first semester, 40% is second semester and 20% is finals. So if you dont take finals you can only get a C at best. Thats if you carried a A+ all year in your classes/


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;726737 said:


> Lucky SOB. How they do are grades are 40% is the first semester, 40% is second semester and 20% is finals. So if you dont take finals you can only get a C at best. Thats if you carried a A+ all year in your classes/


I really dont' pay much attention to how they do ours. Ours is different because we have longer classes each semester and then after the first semester, we get new classes to finish the year off. So instead of dragging matt or english or whatever out all year, you can get it done in a half year and then the second half is something different. It saves on homework too.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;726740 said:


> I really dont' pay much attention to how they do ours. Ours is different because we have longer classes each semester and then after the first semester, we get new classes to finish the year off. So instead of dragging matt or english or whatever out all year, you can get it done in a half year and then the second half is something different. It saves on homework too.


We do the same thing. We have what called blocks where I have classes like honors alg 2 for a whole 90min block and then classes like ag for 45min half block. So I have core classes half a year and electives all year.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Bunch of GD school kids, LMAO Just messin with yall. 

Yes we should all meet at the Mook place there on rte 8


----------



## kootoomootoo

The kids can bring their schoolbooks.
Hell lets bring the wives.
Give them something else to ***** about.


----------



## born2farm

better then a bunch of GD old grumpy bas**rds...lol just messin whit you guys


----------



## carl b

kootoomootoo;726763 said:


> The kids can bring their schoolbooks.
> Hell lets bring the wives.
> Give them something else to ***** about.


OK



born2farm;726765 said:


> better then a bunch of GD old grumpy bas**rds...lol just messin whit you guys


who told you I'm old ?


----------



## kootoomootoo

Is 37 old>?

Real Husbands of Cuyahoga/Summit County.


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;726766 said:


> OK
> 
> who told you I'm old ?


im physic.


----------



## born2farm

kootoomootoo;726768 said:


> Is 37 old>?
> 
> Real Husbands of Cuyahoga/Summit County.


depends on the day lol


----------



## kootoomootoo

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/lab/1003295999.html

Here you go.
Ive had a few of these this year...Get the call....parents need driveway plowed...give them a price..oh thats too much.

Yeah I am sure your parents spent plenty on you dude over the years.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;726753 said:


> We do the same thing. We have what called blocks where I have classes like honors alg 2 for a whole 90min block and then classes like ag for 45min half block. So I have core classes half a year and electives all year.


Its called that here too, same way as you described.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;726795 said:


> Its called that here too, same way as you described.


Ya so you guys have A,B,C and D blocks every day?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;726805 said:


> Ya so you guys have A,B,C and D blocks every day?


Block 1,2,3,4 and 3 is spit into three 45mins each classes for lunch. They have block 4 set up to also offer two regual periods in it. But i'm never at school past block 2 anyways so i don't care lol


----------



## born2farm

Ya. we have A block then B block then lunch/aa which are 45 min a piece then c block and d block


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Didn't think many schools did it that way... You'd not believe how much money I save a week by not having to eat our school's nasty food, and its also nice not gaining the weight from it either.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;726817 said:


> Didn't think many schools did it that way... You'd not believe how much money I save a week by not having to eat our school's nasty food, and its also nice not gaining the weight from it either.


lol ya...i pack everyday


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;726820 said:


> lol ya...i pack everyday


Do you take any other electives besides ag?


----------



## Young Pup

Hey Travis, try skyeye and see if you can get on. I think I have something wrong with my computer. 

thanks,

JP

Edit:

Nevermind

Urgent Message!



The server is currently undergoing major updates. As for now, 90% of the site will be down including the forum. The Weather Rush will be available, when it is accessible. Please be patient as we bring the site back online.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;726823 said:


> Do you take any other electives besides ag?


well this semester i had just ag and ogt review then a block of spanish which is an "elective" next semester I have ag, gym, employability skills and PNN which is like a school tv news show..lol easy a


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;726825 said:


> Hey Travis, try skyeye and see if you can get on. I think I have something wrong with my computer.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> JP


NOPE!!! Everything has x's on it.
it also says this...

Urgent Message!

The server is currently undergoing major updates. As for now, 90% of the site will be down including the forum. The Weather Rush will be available, when it is accessible. Please be patient as we bring the site back online.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;726828 said:


> well this semester i had just ag and ogt review then a block of spanish which is an "elective" next semester I have ag, gym, employability skills and PNN which is like a school tv news show..lol easy a


That employability skillls sounds like a usefull class. I only took industrial arts which is a woodworking class along with computer stuff too. But not to brag about myself, but I know more that the teacher in the woodworkin side of it and also have much much much nicer tools at my house, so ya it was just a class to screw around in lol


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;726829 said:


> NOPE!!! Everything has x's on it.
> it also says this...
> 
> Urgent Message!
> 
> The server is currently undergoing major updates. As for now, 90% of the site will be down including the forum. The Weather Rush will be available, when it is accessible. Please be patient as we bring the site back online.


We must have been posting that at the same time. lol

Thanks.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;726831 said:


> That employability skillls sounds like a usefull class. I only took industrial arts which is a woodworking class along with computer stuff too. But not to brag about myself, but I know more that the teacher in the woodworkin side of it and also have much much much nicer tools at my house, so ya it was just a class to screw around in lol


You dont learn much in employability schools. Just like how to type a resume which i learned in ag already. We have to pick between ind. arts and ag so you know which i choose. our school has a crappy shop. we have two but neither have very new stuff. i know what you mean about knowing more then the teacher. thats how i am with the ag teacher when it comes to woodworking and welding.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;726835 said:


> You dont learn much in employability schools. Just like how to type a resume which i learned in ag already. We have to pick between ind. arts and ag so you know which i choose. our school has a crappy shop. we have two but neither have very new stuff. i know what you mean about knowing more then the teacher. thats how i am with the ag teacher when it comes to woodworking and welding.


Our schools are so similar then. We have two shops, but our ag program is now a satalite program through another school so we just got some nice equipment in, both in the shop and class room.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;726838 said:


> Our schools are so similar then. We have two shops, but our ag program is now a satalite program through another school so we just got some nice equipment in, both in the shop and class room.


we have one shop that has the basic woodworking tools and the welders for the ag classes then our wood working shop with all the lathes and planers is for the ind arts


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;726844 said:


> we have one shop that has the basic woodworking tools and the welders for the ag classes then our wood working shop with all the lathes and planers is for the ind arts


I hope we meet up at state convention this year, or in plain city for the state books evaluation. Would be nice to finally meet someone from on here.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

If somebody would want to expalin how i slept threw school cause i was working after and still got out with a 3.1 GPA id love to know i never did homework either most of my teachers hated me some loved me because i never talkd in class.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;726853 said:


> If somebody would want to expalin how i slept threw school cause i was working after and still got out with a 3.1 GPA id love to know i never did homework either most of my teachers hated me some loved me because i never talkd in class.


Must of been luck! I do my homework, but i just don't try. Like now, i'm doing homework, on here, listening to music pretty loud, and text messages are coming in left and right lol so ya I don't really care to try much.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;726847 said:


> I hope we meet up at state convention this year, or in plain city for the state books evaluation. Would be nice to finally meet someone from on here.


Ya. Me too. should be at both.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;726857 said:


> Must of been luck! I do my homework, but i just don't try. Like now, i'm doing homework, on here, listening to music pretty loud, and text messages are coming in left and right lol so ya I don't really care to try much.


i didnt have time for homework i am just like a sponge i guess i hear something and i test rather well. i never study for anything half the time i didnt know i was having tests. Everyday ran together for me time i got home it was food bed up school work food bed repeat


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;726853 said:


> If somebody would want to expalin how i slept threw school cause i was working after and still got out with a 3.1 GPA id love to know i never did homework either most of my teachers hated me some loved me because i never talkd in class.


Im the same way. Always draggin in class cuz I worked to much that morning or night before. Doin homework 5 min before class and not carring much about any class. Hell im studyin for finals and dicking around on here as we speak. Still carry a 3.6


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;726861 said:


> Ya. Me too. should be at both.


Ya unless i totaly screw up my books, then i'll be at both.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;726863 said:


> i didnt have time for homework i am just like a sponge i guess i hear something and i test rather well. i never study for anything half the time i didnt know i was having tests. Everyday ran together for me time i got home it was food bed up school work food bed repeat


Where did the beer go in there?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;726867 said:


> Where did the beer go in there?


i havent ever drank or smoked


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;726873 said:


> i havent ever drank or smoked


So your like the 1% that hasn't done that during high school. I can say i've done the first one, but never will I smoke, ever.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;726875 said:


> So your like the 1% that hasn't done that during high school. I can say i've done the first one, but never will I smoke, ever.


well i have some family issues with the first seen it wreck alot of things so thats out the other i am allerigc to the stink of it. I can smell it a 50 yrd off on somebody clothes. and i was to busy and to poor all my money got hidden away or used for family things


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;726873 said:


> i havent ever drank or smoked


I can say the same thing and hopefully say I never will. As long as sips of my moms and such dont count. Never done it illegally. My dad is a good role model..never smoked never drank a sip (wouldnt even drink the toast at his own wedding) and I have never herd him say a cus word in my life.


----------



## kootoomootoo

Maybe its better you havent met some of us old guys.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

well i think my dad is sleeping around ok i shouldnt of said that online but i no longer respect him in anyway.


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;726919 said:


> well i think my dad is sleeping around ok i shouldnt of said that online but i no longer respect him in anyway.


i know how you feel. im not gonna go into any detail though.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Everyone is having hard times with certain things, a friend is having to deal with basically the same thing so I know what some are going through.


----------



## Young Pup

Check back later guys. Don't post so much it is hard to keep up with you guys.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;726950 said:


> Check back later guys. Don't post so much it is hard to keep up with you guys.


Try not to.


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;726919 said:


> well i think my dad is sleeping around ok i shouldnt of said that online but i no longer respect him in anyway.


hes still your old man good or bad you still got 2 love him. hes doing your mom wrong not you


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;726950 said:


> Check back later guys. Don't post so much it is hard to keep up with you guys.


Somebody has to since Clap isn't on anymore!



born2farm;726954 said:


> Try not to.


Why even try lol


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;726975 said:


> Somebody has to since Clap isn't on anymore!
> 
> Why even try lol


good point lol.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Since when is 22 old???? LOL But yeah you good kids had best stay away from us "older" guys. We are good at drinkin a beer or 12, cussing more than a sailor, etc. But it sure would be nice to meet more of yall!!!

I hate toothaches!!!!!!!!! I just took a vicadin and drinking a beer right now. My tooth sure doesnt hurt anymore, LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;727008 said:


> I hate toothaches!!!!!!!!! I just took a vicadin and drinking a beer right now. My tooth sure doesnt hurt anymore, LOL


I may be young but i'm not that dumb, lol I know that you are not supposed to drink when on vicadin!!


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;726975 said:


> Somebody has to since Clap isn't on anymore!/QUOTE]
> 
> Good point, someone needs to keep this thread up near the top.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know that too. Just helps get the pain relief process jump started. Believe me, I am in no way, shape or form a drug addict or pill popper. Just do this every once in a bit to help with some good pains that tylenol wont do shyt for. Im on beer 3 with some hi-po vicadin and am typing and spelling just fine!!!! Not saying im not a lil fuzzy though, lol.

JP, whats been going on?? I think Ronnie is just sitting back on invisible mode and sandbagging us, LOL


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;727016 said:


> I may be young but i'm not that dumb, lol I know that you are not supposed to drink when on vicadin!!


LOL i was just thinking the same thing. Better not go operating any heavy machines either..


----------



## Young Pup

Tom,


Not much happening here. Just waiting for the snow to fall. Spoke to Ron a few times here the past couple of days.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;727031 said:


> I know that too. Just helps get the pain relief process jump started. Believe me, I am in no way, shape or form a drug addict or pill popper. Just do this every once in a bit to help with some good pains that tylenol wont do shyt for. Im on beer 3 with some hi-po vicadin and am typing and spelling just fine!!!! Not saying im not a lil fuzzy though, lol.
> 
> JP, whats been going on?? I think Ronnie is just sitting back on invisible mode and sandbagging us, LOL


Lol when I talked to clap yesterday he said he hadnt had much time to get on cuz he was out makin all the payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

born2farm;727032 said:


> LOL i was just thinking the same thing. Better not go operating any heavy machines either..


I am smarter than that. I wont even drive after 2 beers. It doesnt give me a buzz, but you could run across that one cop that is having a bad night, and ruin you for the rest of your life. I do my drinking at home. Stay out of trouble that way and the DD is always here to go to Wendy's for me, LMAO


Young Pup;727035 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Not much happening here. Just waiting for the snow to fall. Spoke to Ron a few times here the past couple of days.


Yeah seems like we are going into a quiet period for a lil bit. Not that it is a bad thing. Could stand to have my snow piles and windrows shrink a lil. He calls me every now and again. Usually to bust my balls about something, LOL

Well I am off of here for now. Gonna watch some TV then bed for me. Got a whole nother day of doing nothing ahead of me!! Gotta be well rested for that


----------



## Young Pup

Well, the truck is cleaned from the last event, plow is off, salt spreader is off, salt it put away. Now all I have to do is pull everything from the inside and it will snow again. I will pull everything out tomorrow jus to see what happens.lol


----------



## kashman

well i took mine 2 the car wash 2day sprayed her down . what kind of deal can i get on a fleet car wash 4 trucks 3 cars this is for the guy with the car wash you can add 2 sport bikes for summer give me a price for all


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;726970 said:


> hes still your old man good or bad you still got 2 love him. hes doing your mom wrong not you


O i got scars and 2 ribs that havent heald that would beg to differ


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

crb 2500;726704 said:


> I miss HIGH school . :crying: The alcohol tasted better than .


There's just something about high school, the alcohol tasted better, the women tasted better, Hell, Dope tasted better!!! Maybe it was just the freedom of it all. Living at home not having to worry about mortgages, truck/car payments, college funds, what the wife thought, and all of the other sh*t that goes along with "adult responsibilities". Or whatever you want to call them.
I guess you could always be like Mathew what's his name. You know, "I keep getting older and they stay the same age"


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Damn, you kids are getting deep. Sorry if I offended anyone with my last comment, that's just how I roll. 
I take care of mine and my fam's. I didn't take the time to catch up with the reading of the thread. But hey, with the stresses of life in this day and age some times a man has to cut loose and lower his blood pressure. If you know what I mean


----------



## f250man

Guys I think everyone has done things and said things in his or her life there not proud of but thats life. And Im sure glad school is a long ago memery for me. I can evern help my 15 yr old with some of his math work im lost never got that far in math when I was in school.

I talk to Clap every day and he said the same thing has not had time to log in and post.

Tom if you need a ride to the power show you can ride down with me and Clap.


----------



## kc2006

i hated school. i was smart, pretty much straight a's but sometimes a b or two, had a ton of friends but hated it. so sometime freshman year i went homeschooled. did what i had to do and worked 60hrs a week for a lco. never did drugs, drank a beer here or there, but was all about cars. used to stay out till 3am nightly with my car. thats when having a 12 second street car was cool. 

i miss the car scene but im building her up at the moment. dont miss the drama of school or younger chicks. i got a good woman now that makes me really happy (meow in more ways than one). so these are the days i like best. 

we suppossed to get snow tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

maybe tomorrow seems like its gonna be a nice day today


----------



## Metz

high school was great! college was better. in high school we drank sh*t beer (natty light) and smoked the dirt weed. in college, we got smarter. we drank guiness and smoked the dank sticky weed. now, as a much wiser 30 year old man, i found my happy medium. i drink budweiser and smoke the mid-grade reefer 

not saying i did it the right way or wrong way, but goddamn i had fun. wouldn't trade my party days for nothin. good for you guys who don't drink or do drugs, but it never hurts to gain a little experience


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Morning y'all. I finally decided to grace the world with my presence at 9:30 am. Talk about sleeping in,lol. Gonna wash the car and truck today. Both could use it.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;727511 said:


> Morning y'all. I finally decided to grace the world with my presence at 9:30 am. Talk about sleeping in,lol. Gonna wash the car and truck today. Both could use it.


If your bored I got some trucks that need washing .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Why does everyone always ask me to wash their stuff too when I wash mine??? LOL. I am going to do the insides of them too. My truck smells pretty bad right now. Too many nights of plowing after eating beans or chili for dinner:yow!:


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;727531 said:


> Why does everyone always ask me to wash their stuff too when I wash mine??? LOL. I am going to do the insides of them too. My truck smells pretty bad right now. Too many nights of plowing after eating beans or chili for dinner:yow!:


Inside of mine is pretty dirty as well, I don't care about my guys trucks just mine.
You can wash them in my shop.


----------



## fordmstng66

Tom my truck is pretty dirty also, make sure you clean the wheel wells really good. The inside is pretty clean. LOL I need to take mine to the car wash tonight, or maybe i will get an oil change tomorrow morning and have the dealer wash it.


----------



## carl b

I'm waiting for my truck now . Than I have to get ready to go to the flat track races tonight. 



I think we all have problems . I have my fair share . Its not the problem its how we get threw them . Don't lay down and let them kick you . Get up kick their a** . What comes around goes around . trust me on that . This dosen't beat every ones a** .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Is this becoming Tom's Mobile Car Wash???? Hmmmmm might not be a bad thing I am very, very good at detailing cars. Could make me a lil extra loot in the winter. Now if I actually had the spot to do it. 

Carl, you are right. Bout time to come out of the corner swinging!!!!


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;727755 said:


> Is this becoming Tom's Mobile Car Wash???? Hmmmmm might not be a bad thing I am very, very good at detailing cars. Could make me a lil extra loot in the winter. Now if I actually had the spot to do it.
> 
> Carl, you are right. Bout time to come out of the corner swinging!!!!


Tom

I think you just stumbled onto something. Think of it this way, when it is not snowing you would stay busy.


----------



## Metz

its 40 degrees and sunny, 10 days removed from the last snowfall here, and I get 2 calls today to plow driveways. wow. how can people wait this long? its fairly annoying, but its money


----------



## clark lawn

ya i get a few of those. i ussually refuse them becuase everything is packed down and they expect them to be down to bare pavement. AINT GONNA HAPPEN.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

fordmstng66;727772 said:


> Tom
> 
> I think you just stumbled onto something. Think of it this way, when it is not snowing you would stay busy.


I think you may be right. Just gotta find a way to do it outside and not have everything freeze up. I dont have an interior place to do that. There is always a set back of some sort to make money, lol.


----------



## Young Pup

January thaw is over back to winter. I was getting my haircut today, and some older gentleman in his 70's said he was going home to wash his car. I almost said I will bring mine over for you to do too. lol We hit 50 here I should have handwashed mine but I decided to take the Christmas Lights down instead.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;728082 said:


> January thaw is over back to winter. I was getting my haircut today, and some older gentleman in his 70's said he was going home to wash his car. I almost said I will bring mine over for you to do too. lol We hit 50 here I should have handwashed mine but I decided to take the Christmas Lights down instead.


So your not a ******* and leave the lights up all year?!?!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I just took my Christmas tree down about a week ago now. That was only because the wife was biatching about it. I would have just left it up till March or April, LMAO 

Well I know I mentioned I wanted to get a 2nd truck just to pull my trailer this year. Looks like now I will have no choice but to do that. I have to rebuild the entire top end of my engine and the truck will be down for at least a week or so. The manifold bolts are busted off in the head by the previous owner, and there is no room to get in and drill. I can either remove the whole cab (PITA) and Im not much of a body guy, or tear apart the top of the engine. I know my way thru an engine very well, so that is the route I am taking. Gonna put all new gaskets in, head bolts, headers, timing chain, and prolly a towing cam. Then that thing should last for another 150k. So if anyone knows or is going to get rid of a decent 90's 2wd 3/4 or 1 ton Chevy/GMC let me know.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;728141 said:


> So your not a ******* and leave the lights up all year?!?!


Told my neighbor that I was going to be a ******* and leave up and lit all year. He looked at me and said I bet you are. lol. Had some snow on the roof over the porch but the rest was fine. Just walked on it and yanked away. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;728159 said:


> I just took my Christmas tree down about a week ago now. That was only because the wife was biatching about it. I would have just left it up till March or April, LMAO
> 
> Well I know I mentioned I wanted to get a 2nd truck just to pull my trailer this year. Looks like now I will have no choice but to do that. I have to rebuild the entire top end of my engine and the truck will be down for at least a week or so. The manifold bolts are busted off in the head by the previous owner, and there is no room to get in and drill. I can either remove the whole cab (PITA) and Im not much of a body guy, or tear apart the top of the engine. I know my way thru an engine very well, so that is the route I am taking. Gonna put all new gaskets in, head bolts, headers, timing chain, and prolly a towing cam. Then that thing should last for another 150k. So if anyone knows or is going to get rid of a decent 90's 2wd 3/4 or 1 ton Chevy/GMC let me know.


So I guess you washing my truck is out of the question?  When you going to do this? Sounds like you need to have done quickly.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am going to tear it apart come spring. It is not dire, but the leak from the manifolds is causing me to get a bank1/bank2 lean code and starting to guzzle gas again. I cant afford to drive a turd that hogs gas all year. Plus Im sure it isnt too good on the rest of the fuel/ignition system having that kind of fuel being dumped to compensate for the lean issue


----------



## Young Pup

Well, that is good then. You can still use it for plowing, now just drive the car instead of the truck when you go to the store would ya.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I do drive my car more frequently now, lol. It was the only thing that would start and run when the temps got to -10 last week. Stupid starter went in the truck then. I think the truck is going to enter into its nickel and dime phase soon, with 132K on the clock, it is close


----------



## Young Pup

I too have 132 on my 1500 that I pull the lawn equipment with. Been looking for awhile, I need to really start looking for a 2nd truck. Old reliable is getting tired now. All it has done is pull lawn equipment since new.


----------



## VBigFord20

The good thing is there is deals to be had on big trucks right now because all the people who dont really need them have finally got to the point where they are trading them for smaller cars. I bet you can find a good 2wd 2500 for under 10k no problems.


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;728195 said:


> I do drive my car more frequently now, lol. It was the only thing that would start and run when the temps got to -10 last week. Stupid starter went in the truck then. I think the truck is going to enter into its nickel and dime phase soon, with 132K on the clock, it is close


132 just about trans time in about 10,000 more miles


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have seen decent early 90's 2500 2wd on CL for 2500-3000. I really want to get a stick shift too. Im not too concerned on the exhaust on them, it will get a flowmaster anyway( I do it to ALL of my trucks) It would be nice just to have something to take some of the work load off the plow truck. That will help extend its life a little bit.

Chad, my truck's transmission only has 50K on it. It was replaced with a new GM unit by the dealer before I bought it and have all receipts showing the work too. If this one does go, it will get over hauled with heavier duty parts and a shift kit, that way I can get the computer re-tuned with all of the torque management taken out. My 94 2500 had 200K on the original trans (4L80E) and showed no signs of crapping anytime soon. And I REALLY beat the piss out of that truck. There wasnt much time that truck wasnt coated with 3 inches of mud


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

So what day is everyone going to the power show?

I may be able to go saturday if my buddy goes along with me.


----------



## carl b

My mom is going to FL. for a few weeks so now i have no my wife can't go . :crying: 
she owns the car I planed on driving 



I saw grand Torino tonight . what a good movie. I saw mall cop Wednesday it was funny as he!!


----------



## kootoomootoo

Just curious how Flowmasters increase profitability.


----------



## carl b

Its a tax thing . LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep Carl got it, LOL. I put them on because it does help with gas mileage. The easier the engine can breathe=the better mileage it gets. That and I am still young, so as a few trucks say around here, loud pipes save lives


----------



## slone

has anyone ever replaced the king bolt on a meyers plow? mine seems loose. just wonder ing what to watch out for. thought about just trying to tighten it but was a afraid to snap it, if i tighten it i would make sure i have another bolt on hand just in case.


----------



## kootoomootoo

slone;728801 said:


> has anyone ever replaced the king bolt on a meyers plow? mine seems loose. just wonder ing what to watch out for. thought about just trying to tighten it but was a afraid to snap it, if i tighten it i would make sure i have another bolt on hand just in case.


Did it 2 weeks ago. Installed new pivot pins and did the king bolt while we were there.


----------



## slone

my pivot pins seem fine but proably not a bad idea to change them


----------



## Chevy03dump

Replaced king pin and bushings last year. Will probably look at replacing pin & bushings before next season.


----------



## carl b

Is the king pin the bolt that's in the middle of the A- frame & mold board ?


----------



## slone

yes i believe so


----------



## Chevy03dump

yep, that's what I call it Carl. I carry a spare in the glove box.


----------



## slone

anyone run royal purple synthetic oil in there trucks?


----------



## f250man

No I run it in the sport quads.


----------



## kootoomootoo

Pivot pins are absolute nightmare to get out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I ran that Royal purple in my truck for less than 1 oil change. Worst idea I have ever had. Burned 3 quarts in miles. That oil is wayyyyyyyy to thin for these engines. It is more of a racing oil. If you go synthetic, use Mobil 1. I use Kendall synthetic blend and burn no oil. 

As for the king pin, just grab a new one. I am a pro at doing the king pin and the pivot pins, lol. Gotten to the point I can rebuild a Meyer plow in about an hour or less. That is pretty sad actually. If you need a hand, let me know.

Well I found all the parts I need when I tear down the top end of the engine. It is gonna cost 1,065 without tax Joy o joy. But It will take me about a day tear down and rebuild though, which is not bad


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kootoomootoo;728761 said:


> Just curious how Flowmasters increase profitability.





Sydenstricker Landscaping;728794 said:


> Yep Carl got it, LOL. I put them on because it does help with gas mileage. The easier the engine can breathe=the better mileage it gets. That and I am still young, so as a few trucks say around here, loud pipes save lives


haha theres a white chevy with that in town that i see all the time But my single flow 40 probably gives me 2 miles per gallon more i get a solid19 or 20 when gas is 4 dollars a gal the 80 or 90 bucks is worth it


----------



## slone

hey tom where can i get the king bolt?


----------



## f250man

Tom tell me what you need for the truck and I'll check the pricing at Car quest out here by me I get a pretty good discount on the parts there. It didnt cost me that much when I did my head gaskets and timing chains.


----------



## slone

and what type of kendall are you running?5w-30


----------



## carl b

slone;728895 said:


> and what type of kendall are you running?5w-30


thats to thin run 10-30 . I allways have run 10-30 . I got 320 k out of my 3.0 ford on it. 220 k on my 5.7 & still ticking .


----------



## f250man

They say not to run the thicker oils in the new motors due to the oil pump. But I always run 10-30 in the winter and 10-40 in the summer.


----------



## kc2006

really you should run thin in new engines and thicker in older. As the motor gets older tolerences grow bigger so a thicker oil helps keep pressures up. And as for royal purple, junk. It used to break down after a few races. it's awesome if for a race motor that you'll change the oil after each day but for a regular vehicle it sucks.


----------



## kashman

slone;728808 said:


> my pivot pins seem fine but proably not a bad idea to change them


thats if you can get them out do you grease them regularly if not good time good times. piv pin is ez


----------



## kashman

well i got 2 plow again 2day rocky river was the only place that got snow .


----------



## hammerstein

kashman;729421 said:


> well i got 2 plow again 2day rocky river was the only place that got snow .


Along with eastern part of North Olmsted, Fairview, Parma, Cleveland. My house had about 1/2" but 2 miles east had about 3". Some of my accounts in Parma / Brook Park had 4 - 5".


----------



## LHK2

No, North Royalton, Middleburg got nailed, 9 to 10 inches. plowed twice. It was a severe white out.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;729586 said:


> No, North Royalton, Middleburg got nailed, 9 to 10 inches. plowed twice. It was a severe white out.


haha i got nothing nice day


----------



## kashman

well i do lakewood rocky river bay and westlake . river was the only one i had 2 do anything for nice and light tho used the backpack for the walks and steps


----------



## VBigFord20

slone;728847 said:


> anyone run royal purple synthetic oil in there trucks?


Running it in the trans for over a year with great results. I run 10' cooler on average. Running it in the motor for the last 5500 miles. Since I only change my oil every 5-6k I figure its worth running good stuff (especially at $75 a change for 7 quarts and a filter.)



LHK2;729586 said:


> No, North Royalton, Middleburg got nailed, 9 to 10 inches. plowed twice. It was a severe white out.


Yeah, no ****. I left my house to head to lakewood to do work today and it was coming down hard. I figure it will stop soon so I leave and dont think twice. Lakewood had a trace and I got home to find snow up to the doors on the focus, I was shocked.

It was real light stuff though. I think I could have used my blower to clean the driveway.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;729752 said:


> Running it in the trans for over a year with great results. I run 10' cooler on average. Running it in the motor for the last 5500 miles. Since I only change my oil every 5-6k I figure its worth running good stuff (especially at $75 a change for 7 quarts and a filter.)
> 
> Yeah, no ****. I left my house to head to lakewood to do work today and it was coming down hard. I figure it will stop soon so I leave and dont think twice. Lakewood had a trace and I got home to find snow up to the doors on the focus, I was shocked.
> 
> It was real light stuff though. I think I could have used my blower to clean the driveway.


how come it seems that only the f150s get 7 quarts i never here other people with 5.4 say they get that much


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Man where the hell did that snow come from??? It was sunny all day out this way, not even a snow flake in the air. The plow and spreader are sitting just fine inside the garage though. And the truck gets A1 mileage sitting right were it is. Honestly, couldnt really care less if it snowed again. Just warm up and let spring start!!!


----------



## Easy

For once the east "snow belt" areas didn't get hammered!!!!!
Maybe the "snow belt" area will shift to the west??? LOL
Nice day for resting.........
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It has been a nice several days for resting. I havent done shyt since the 20th other than well.....nothing. Getting kinda boring actually. I think I need a hobby


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;729844 said:


> how come it seems that only the f150s get 7 quarts i never here other people with 5.4 say they get that much


The older 2v motors used 6, the newer 3v motors use 7. More cooling ports in the head and a deeper pan is why it takes more from what I understand.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;729950 said:


> The older 2v motors used 6, the newer 3v motors use 7. More cooling ports in the head and a deeper pan is why it takes more from what I understand.


ya everytime i get mine changed there like man that thing takes so much oil. But i never here the superduty 250 guys saying anything about it


----------



## carl b

just think, if you owned a diesel it would be like 15-17 quarts . the 6.0 ford takes 16 . you can go like 7500 miles on it . too


----------



## slone

tom i got the king bolt out. that thing was worn pretty bad. put in the new one. i couldn't get the eyebolts holding the springs out so i cut them off, went to murrays and got the aftermarket ones. i'm not sure if they are right. they cranked all the way down.springs are tight though


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;729865 said:


> It has been a nice several days for resting. I havent done shyt since the 20th other than well.....nothing. Getting kinda boring actually. I think I need a hobby


I trap shoot, even in the cold weather, plus I reload my own shells. I keep busy during the "slack" hours cleaning my guns, reloading shells, attending gun shows, and shooting, weather permitting.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

slone;730033 said:


> tom i got the king bolt out. that thing was worn pretty bad. put in the new one. i couldn't get the eyebolts holding the springs out so i cut them off, went to murrays and got the aftermarket ones. i'm not sure if they are right. they cranked all the way down.springs are tight though


Did that tighten the blade up pretty good for you?? The aftermarket ones are fine, that is what I used. I bet that thing will plow a little bit better now. 



Easy;730037 said:


> I trap shoot, even in the cold weather, plus I reload my own shells. I keep busy during the "slack" hours cleaning my guns, reloading shells, attending gun shows, and shooting, weather permitting.
> Don


I wish I had somewhere to shoot. Got the 12 gauge and plenty of shells, just no where to use them.


----------



## kc2006

crb 2500;730024 said:


> just think, if you owned a diesel it would be like 15-17 quarts . the 6.0 ford takes 16 . you can go like 7500 miles on it . too


People look at you funny when your buying 4 gallons of oil.

Anyone ever strain an abdominal muscle? I was having pain in my side and it started to swell up alittle so i went to the hospital, $3500 later I found out it's just a strained muscle. They gave me muscle relaxers and vicodin, haven't taken the vicodin because it doesn't really hurt. Just wondering what else I should be doing? I read online i'll have to start doing exercises to strengthen my midsection. Just wanted to see if anyone ever had to deal with this.


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;730054 said:


> Did that tighten the blade up pretty good for you?? The aftermarket ones are fine, that is what I used. I bet that thing will plow a little bit better now.
> 
> I wish I had somewhere to shoot. Got the 12 gauge and plenty of shells, just no where to use them.


Did you ever shoot trap? We shoot every Thurs, weather permitting, at The Ashtabula Rod and Gun Club. Let me know, we are just a group of guys that have fun doing it, no pressures, just fun. We have 2 electric throwers, and a foot activated one that we can use. Again we just have fun.
Don


----------



## slone

yes tom . pretty tight now. it took alot of that sloppy ness out. and i can't bend the plow over now


----------



## slone

the eye bolts seem long. i thought about cutting part of the tops off. i wason the sight about the recalls and bullitens and am wondering why i paid for some of the thing to get fixed when they should have been free.


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;730055 said:


> People look at you funny when your buying 4 gallons of oil.
> 
> Anyone ever strain an abdominal muscle? I was having pain in my side and it started to swell up alittle so i went to the hospital, $3500 later I found out it's just a strained muscle. They gave me muscle relaxers and vicodin, haven't taken the vicodin because it doesn't really hurt. Just wondering what else I should be doing? I read online i'll have to start doing exercises to strengthen my midsection. Just wanted to see if anyone ever had to deal with this.


Still would hurt. I did that long time ago. Excersises? I jog and jump rope on a regular basis. I was only given muscle relaxers, no pain relievers.


----------



## grasmancolumbus

kc2006;730055 said:


> People look at you funny when your buying 4 gallons of oil.
> 
> Anyone ever strain an abdominal muscle? I was having pain in my side and it started to swell up alittle so i went to the hospital, $3500 later I found out it's just a strained muscle. They gave me muscle relaxers and vicodin, haven't taken the vicodin because it doesn't really hurt. Just wondering what else I should be doing? I read online i'll have to start doing exercises to strengthen my midsection. Just wanted to see if anyone ever had to deal with this.


This happens to me a lot I was thinking it might be from being dehydrated also, I seem to get bad cramps and the more water and Poweraid I drink they seem to not cramp as much. Poweraide Zero is good too.


----------



## grasmancolumbus

Looks like we might be able to salt here in Columbus we got some snow fallingpayuppayup


----------



## carl b

kc2006;730055 said:


> People look at you funny when your buying 4 gallons of oil.
> 
> Anyone ever strain an abdominal muscle? I was having pain in my side and it started to swell up alittle so i went to the hospital, $3500 later I found out it's just a strained muscle. They gave me muscle relaxers and vicodin, haven't taken the vicodin because it doesn't really hurt. Just wondering what else I should be doing? I read online i'll have to start doing exercises to strengthen my midsection. Just wanted to see if anyone ever had to deal with this.


most of the guys just buy a 55 gal. drum of oil . I'm going to a drum this year its cheaper & the other day I found out i was a quart shy after i drained my oil .


----------



## kc2006

Yea i gotta call around for prices on a drum for this year. I'm due for an oil change in probably a month and a half from now.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;730055 said:


> People look at you funny when your buying 4 gallons of oil.
> 
> Anyone ever strain an abdominal muscle? I was having pain in my side and it started to swell up alittle so i went to the hospital, $3500 later I found out it's just a strained muscle. They gave me muscle relaxers and vicodin, haven't taken the vicodin because it doesn't really hurt. Just wondering what else I should be doing? I read online i'll have to start doing exercises to strengthen my midsection. Just wanted to see if anyone ever had to deal with this.


Kurt do u do squats? and deads and cleans? If you dont lite ones of those would be your best start. once u heal thou.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Glad you got it fixed Slone. What recalls are you talking about?? 

Must be nice, everywhere else is getting snow. The sun is still out here. I put the truck in the back yard now, behind my gate. No need for it to be out and ready, lol.


----------



## kc2006

Yea i used to when i actually lifted. I quit lifting about a year and a half ago and ever since then it's been problems for me. When i did lift, i never got sick, felt way better, had better energy. Since then I've gained about 40lbs. I wanted to start working it off but all december I was sick, then this happend.


----------



## carl b

I feel broke my taxes are done . I made money last year WOO HOO . now the tax man can take it .:crying: am I the only one who kills them self to fix their lazy ways at the end of the year ? It seems like june or july I get lazy . than in jan I add it all up & fix the bs. 


In the last year i gained 35 pounds & got sick more too .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

It must be hell to get old


----------



## carl b

who said there old ? I'm at the top now


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

anyone older than me, I consider old. lol I'm just bull s***ing you guys


----------



## carl b

I'll bite here . let me tell you a thing or two . one the older you get the easier it gets to sell jobs . people like older people . two well i can't say what i wont to . public forum


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;730221 said:


> I'll bite here . let me tell you a thing or two . one the older you get the easier it gets to sell jobs . people like older people . two well i can't say what i wont to . public forum


I can relate to it being easier for the older people to sell jobs. I know i'm not going to get them all, but i just try my hardest to satisfy the customers i do pick up the best i can so that word of mouth helps. I can't take that away from you guys, because you have got the experience from all the years of doing it.


----------



## carl b

experience isn't what they see .you can do this for 3-4 year & a 45 year old man starts today he gets the job . I still don't know what people see .


----------



## Easy

Its the dependability factor. Us old folks portray an aura of being "old school", and most folks think that means something.
Don


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;730191 said:


> I feel broke my taxes are done . I made money last year WOO HOO . now the tax man can take it .:crying: am I the only one who kills them self to fix their lazy ways at the end of the year ? It seems like june or july I get lazy . than in jan I add it all up & fix the bs.
> 
> In the last year i gained 35 pounds & got sick more too .


I have lost weight it sucks being sick its a daily thing for me



Easy;730290 said:


> Its the dependability factor. Us old folks portray an aura of being "old school", and most folks think that means something.
> Don


And so don cause ur 60 and i am 20 people feel that you will show up? i am just argueing to argue


----------



## kashman

y do you think the big company's get the 500,000.1,000.000 its trust plan and simple .A guy with 1 truck aint getting them jobs....................................................... im not a sales man i get the speck for the job give a price you called me i didnt call you . iv gotten jobs i bid 10,000. more then the next guy k i can tell you what you want 2 hear


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

chad carl wasnt saying it was experience he was saying its age. which i dont buy now size has something to do with age but a guy whos 35 with 6 lines of credit and is up to his eyes in debt is gonna be running on fumes quick


----------



## Easy

And so don cause ur 60 and i am 20 people feel that you will show up? i am just argueing to argue[/QUOTE]

It has nothing to do with actual age, it is just the perception that the customer has. The customer perceives that because you are older, you will be more dependable. Not always true, but the majority of the time it will be perceived as such.
Don (a young 63)


----------



## carl b

Yep , you got it Kevin . I'm 29 I have ok credit . I don't owe on anything but, my place . 


every year it gets easier to sell big jobs . 

Kash
I don't offer the world on a gold platter . If I had to su** up to get a job 'I don't need it . 

I try to Educate my client . & that sells the good jobs for me .


Don,
you hit the nail on the head . people spoil there kids & it gives us all a bed rap the reson you old folks show up is that you have notathing better to do LOL J/K


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am lucky, I guess. I keep my goatee for a reason, lol. Most people gauge me to be in my late 20's to early, early 30's. Even though I am neither of the above, lol. And Carl, you are right, educating the customer is very much so my selling point as well. 

Don, you still get up at 2am and run a full storm or more at 63?? Kudos to you buddy and I hope I am in that good of shape by then!!!! Sounds like my grandpa, 74 and still works on his car, shovels/snowblows his and half his neighbor's drives, etc.


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;730509 said:


> I am lucky, I guess. I keep my goatee for a reason, lol. Most people gauge me to be in my late 20's to early, early 30's. Even though I am neither of the above, lol. And Carl, you are right, educating the customer is very much so my selling point as well.
> 
> Don, you still get up at 2am and run a full storm or more at 63?? Kudos to you buddy and I hope I am in that good of shape by then!!!! Sounds like my grandpa, 74 and still works on his car, shovels/snowblows his and half his neighbor's drives, etc.


I still walk behind mowers, and until 2 years ago worked with a guy installing septic systems and building houses.
I work out some (not as much as I should) and try and watch what I eat to keep in shape (somewhat).
I feel better than when I had my "real job" of 36+ yrs, sitting behind a desk. 
I have always enjoyed plowing snow, but this is going to be my last year because it is not fun anymore. Getting up at 2 a.m. is getting to be a drag. If you did it every night, you could get into a routine, but haphazardly like it is, gets old real fast. You younger guys can deal with it better than us old folks.
Don


----------



## slone

tom one of the guys asked yesterday about what site you need to go to to check on recalls. that site was www.nhtsa.gov i could not believe the notices about the silverados. over 500 for our trucks.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;730509 said:


> I am lucky, I guess. I keep my goatee for a reason, lol. Most people gauge me to be in my late 20's to early, early 30's. Even though I am neither of the above, lol. And Carl, you are right, educating the customer is very much so my selling point as well.
> 
> Don, you still get up at 2am and run a full storm or more at 63?? Kudos to you buddy and I hope I am in that good of shape by then!!!! Sounds like my grandpa, 74 and still works on his car, shovels/snowblows his and half his neighbor's drives, etc.


you both should go in together & Don can sell them . Tom can take the labor end on . .than if your truck broke at 4 am . you could call Don & he runs the route you fix the truck . just my 2 cents .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

slone;730587 said:


> tom one of the guys asked yesterday about what site you need to go to to check on recalls. that site was www.nhtsa.gov i could not believe the notices about the silverados. over 500 for our trucks.


I looked and there was only 18 listed for my model year. Not too shabby I guess, lol.


----------



## born2farm

Well we got about an inch here. Got more south of us. 

Got a question for you guys. I want to buy a bigger truck in the spring and im stuck between a Reg. Cab long bed and a Cab and a Half long bed. Im goin with a stock work truck just wondering if the extra two foot is even gonna be an issue in drives. Just dont want to get to long.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

An extended cab long bed would be pretty long, really depends on how big or small your drives are down that way. A regular cab long bed is the way to go. If you really want an extended cab, get one with the short bed. Then it still isnt any longer than a reg cab long bed.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;730633 said:


> I looked and there was only 18 listed for my model year. Not too shabby I guess, lol.


Chevy must of gotten a little better in 4 years, its only showing 15 for my 2004!


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;730666 said:


> An extended cab long bed would be pretty long, really depends on how big or small your drives are down that way. A regular cab long bed is the way to go. If you really want an extended cab, get one with the short bed. Then it still isnt any longer than a reg cab long bed.


Thats kind of what I am thinking. I would like the ext seat space to throw crap but then again I want a long bed so I can possible use a dump insert. Not sure which I would rather have. Probably go reg cab long bed. Drives would only be an issue in town where they have a turn around half way up. I figure if the drives are that tight either turn them down or have a buddy ride with me with a shovel/


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont forget they make dump inserts for short beds too!!!!


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;730705 said:


> Dont forget they make dump inserts for short beds too!!!!


Ya but would it really be worth to have a six foot dump bed? Ill prolly go with a regular cab long bed. Ill have to go look at some and see what suits me best


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Just something to think about, trying to find the truck you want may be hard to do. You may find everything you want except it may be a short bed or what not. So might have to be open on your options.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

There is a bigger LCO up here that has the 6 foot dumpers in the ext cab HD's. They hold the same weight and what not, just not the same amount. My buddy has one and he loves the thing. Kinda ridiculous really. Would much rather have the full size or just get a dump truck and be done with it.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;730717 said:


> There is a bigger LCO up here that has the 6 foot dumpers in the ext cab HD's. They hold the same weight and what not, just not the same amount. My buddy has one and he loves the thing. Kinda ridiculous really. Would much rather have the full size or just get a dump truck and be done with it.


Ya the only reason I am not going with the dump bed is because of width. Since this truck will service primarily residentials to begin with I want to stay narrow.


----------



## carl b

born2farm;730729 said:


> Ya the only reason I am not going with the dump bed is because of width. Since this truck will service primarily residentials to begin with I want to stay narrow.


think about this it sucks to spread graval with . the bottom of a insert isn't as wide as the tires so if you need to do a drive you have to rake it out or drive off in the grass . with a dump truck the bed is wider than your wheels so make a pass your done.


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;730734 said:


> think about this it sucks to spread graval with . the bottom of a insert isn't as wide as the tires so if you need to do a drive you have to rake it out or drive off in the grass . with a dump truck the bed is wider than your wheels so make a pass your done.


Well I have a two ton and a 5ton dump i can use for stuff like that. Im mostly thinking bulk salt, mulch and brush.


----------



## carl b

born2farm;730742 said:


> Well I have a two ton and a 5ton dump i can use for stuff like that. Im mostly thinking bulk salt, mulch and brush.


I don't have anything like that .:crying: mine is great for mulch ect. I can haul 5 yards


----------



## kashman

crb 2500;730477 said:


> Yep , you got it Kevin . I'm 29 I have ok credit . I don't owe on anything but, my place .
> 
> every year it gets easier to sell big jobs .
> 
> Kash
> I don't offer the world on a gold platter . If I had to su** up to get a job 'I don't need it .
> 
> I try to Educate my client . & that sells the good jobs for me .
> 
> Don,
> you hit the nail on the head . people spoil there kids & it gives us all a bed rap the reson you old folks show up is that you have notathing better to do LOL J/K


trust me i dont kiss azz. people like paper so i get certified in every thing i can . i dont touch a customer that isnt worth 10,000 a year.


----------



## carl b

kashman;730855 said:


> trust me i dont kiss azz. people like paper so i get certified in every thing i can . i dont touch a customer that isnt worth 10,000 a year.


I'm a cert. landscaper got mine at OSU . What did you go for ? I finished there in 99. I won the S.S . rodeo . xysport I wont to go back & get my blue print cert.( i can do them just need the cert so I can draw for city approvals ) but until the wife is out of collage I have to wait .

On a lighter note I salted today payuppayup


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;730747 said:


> I don't have anything like that .:crying: mine is great for mulch ect. I can haul 5 yards


I wouldnt have this stuff available if we didnt have a farm. If the job gets to big I can always pull the big dump trailer out and haul 25 tons :]


----------



## clark lawn

stick with a regular cab. i had an ext cab years ago and all it did was collect more junk, had regular cabs for the next three trucks now back to an ext. cab and full of junk again.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

What the heck brock, did you not have school today?

Looking like a good chance of snow tuesday - wednesday here. Hoping for just enough to plow, for everone!

Well going to go pick up tickets for the power show and try to kiss alltel's butt to get a new phone


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah looks like tues-weds could be a decent snow. Hopefully at least enough to push around anyway


----------



## kc2006

wow theres so many different topics.

First I'm gunna agree that age holds some value to customers. I never had a big issue with this, everyone that see's me thinks I'm at least mid 30's. Hell when i started dating my girlfriend her family was pizzed cus they thought i was at least 35 and she was 20 at the time, yet shes older then me. And I think educating a customer is more important than certifications. You can be certified and not have a clue. Look at the fert & pest license, totally pointless to me. The tests were something a middle school student could pass. I've found that correcting things other companies (that are certified up the wazzoo with planet certs and hort degree's) to a customer is better then standing there showing them papers. That's how I landed all my hardscaping work this year, of which i was always 3-5k more, except for the biggest company here who was 15k more at least.

And on trucks, F shortbeds. That's a waste, that 2' extra makes a big difference. My current truck is ext cab long bed and i haven't had any issues doing drives with it. It actually turns tighter then the old std cab long bed.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;731263 said:


> What the heck brock, did you not have school today?
> 
> Looking like a good chance of snow tuesday - wednesday here. Hoping for just enough to plow, for everone!
> 
> Well going to go pick up tickets for the power show and try to kiss alltel's butt to get a new phone


Nope teacher work day. No school but ended up going in to work on my proficiency awards.


----------



## carl b

born2farm;731103 said:


> I wouldnt have this stuff available if we didnt have a farm. If the job gets to big I can always pull the big dump trailer out and haul 25 tons :]


thats cool , I'm sure you work for the farm too. so its nice to have that to your needs



kc2006;731460 said:


> wow theres so many different topics.
> 
> First I'm gunna agree that age holds some value to customers. I never had a big issue with this, everyone that see's me thinks I'm at least mid 30's. Hell when i started dating my girlfriend her family was pizzed cus they thought i was at least 35 and she was 20 at the time, yet shes older then me. And I think educating a customer is more important than certifications. You can be certified and not have a clue. Look at the fert & pest license, totally pointless to me. The tests were something a middle school student could pass. I've found that correcting things other companies (that are certified up the wazzoo with planet certs and hort degree's) to a customer is better then standing there showing them papers. That's how I landed all my hardscaping work this year, of which i was always 3-5k more, except for the biggest company here who was 15k more at least.
> .


I've never shown my paper . just show my knowledge . you have to build a smalll wall to get your paper in hardscaping . I don't do fert. so i don't know.


----------



## kashman

crb 2500;730997 said:


> I'm a cert. landscaper got mine at OSU . What did you go for ? I finished there in 99. I won the S.S . rodeo . xysport I wont to go back & get my blue print cert.( i can do them just need the cert so I can draw for city approvals ) but until the wife is out of collage I have to wait .
> 
> On a lighter note I salted today payuppayup


i not 2 sure i like your tone . y didnt you get a landscape architect deg which would let you do anything . i got mine at csu unilock cert me for pavers and walls ohio cert me for fert


----------



## kc2006

aw snap!

Hey whats everyone think this is worth? 3 year old snow way, 7.5' 29 series with down pressure. I'll have to get a frame mount. The guy i sub for is getting rid of it, he wants a 9' so he said make him an offer. What thinks ya'll??


----------



## clark lawn

Kurt do we have a dealer around here?


----------



## carl b

kashman;731527 said:


> i not 2 sure i like your tone . y didnt you get a landscape architect deg which would let you do anything . i got mine at csu unilock cert me for pavers and walls ohio cert me for fert


 I really don't know what " tone " your talking about ? I told you about me asked about you . Here's how I feel I don't care if you or anyone else hates, dislikes me. Its the Internet So I'll be the bigger person & let you say what ever you wont in your next post & I wont reply .

Like I said. my wife has to finish her deg. so we can afford for me to work less & go to school . so the answer is we had a baby . On that I'm happy to wait his worth it.


----------



## VBigFord20

I'm in the school of age is really not a limiting factor either. I am just about 25 and have landed $10,000 jobs because I was confident, did not treat the customer like a moron, and had the ability to show I could do the work via references or photos of past jobs. Educating the customer is a big part of getting jobs if you ask me. I find this particularly true when I do concrete. Most people have no idea what goes into doing a driveway so I break it down for them explaining the way it should be done, the way I do it, and the way the guy who's price was 3k less was most likely going to do it. Once people realize I know my stuff and realize the additional cost is not me ripping them off, but really me using better materials to do a better job, 8 out of 10 times I get the job.

Granted I look older then I really am. Most people take me for for about 28 or so, and that may be part of it, who knows. Some of my customers did business with my father, or possibly even my grandfather, and know that a family with 50+ years of concrete experience really means something. Hell some of them have told me they remember when I was a little kid and my grandpa would bring me to jobs, and now I am back there doing more work for them myself. Whatever the reason is, I land most of the jobs I bid, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## kashman

crb 2500;731605 said:


> I really don't know what " tone " your talking about ? I told you about me asked about you . Here's how I feel I don't care if you or anyone else hates, dislikes me. Its the Internet So I'll be the bigger person & let you say what ever you wont in your next post & I wont reply .
> 
> Like I said. my wife has to finish her deg. so we can afford for me to work less & go to school . so the answer is we had a baby . On that I'm happy to wait his worth it.


just seemed like you are calling me out if not its all good . Im just stating facts that have worked for me they may not work for every1. I dont fight on the net hell you live 45 min from me if need be we could have just met up and smack the shyt out of each other for a few min then have beer


----------



## Young Pup

I am not even going to try and catch up here. Hope all is well, good storm on Tues into weds so we will be pushing. For you guys up north you could be in the 4-7. On that note I
am going to bed in a couple of hours.


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;731500 said:


> thats cool , I'm sure you work for the farm too. so its nice to have that to your needs.


Ya I put in a lot of hours at the farm. Gives me access to a lot of equipment that otherwise I would have to buy. Landscaping is just a high school job. Farming will be my career.


----------



## stevie b

*cha ching $$$$$ chicago flakes flying this year!*

not rub it in guys,but here in chi-town{suburbs] ive plowed 9 times ,40" so far this year.ITS ABOUT TIME!!! Ive also had some crappy years in the past.......hang in there guys


----------



## stevie b

*cha ching $$$$$ chicago flakes flying this year!*

not rub it in guys,but here in chi-town{suburbs] ive plowed 9 times ,40" so far this year.ITS ABOUT TIME!!! Ive also had some crappy years in the past.......hang in there guyspayupxysport


----------



## carl b

hay guys I have a problem here I hoping you can help me . 

My application to E-harmony was denied!! One of the questions was " What do you like in a woman?





Apparently My **** wasn't the right answer . I got this in a text today so if it offends you sorry


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well looks like most of us will be plowing in the next few days. So be safe out there and payuppayuppayup

BTW ^^^^^^ is funny right there!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;732047 said:


> hay guys I have a problem here I hoping you can help me .
> 
> My application to E-harmony was denied!! One of the questions was " What do you like in a woman?
> 
> Apparently My **** wasn't the right answer . I got this in a text today so if it offends you sorry


dont feel bad carl i got turnd down by both of those sites i got bored one day and there like we cant match u ur messd up


----------



## clark lawn

stevie b;732033 said:


> not rub it in guys,but here in chi-town{suburbs] ive plowed 9 times ,40" so far this year.ITS ABOUT TIME!!! Ive also had some crappy years in the past.......hang in there guys


weve had almost 60" so far i think ive plowed about 10-12 times, supossed to get another 4-6 tomarrow night.


----------



## clark lawn

i just checked we've had 60.6" so far normal is 28.9"


----------



## kootoomootoo

kc2006;731460 said:


> wow theres so many different topics.
> 
> First I'm gunna agree that age holds some value to customers. I never had a big issue with this, everyone that see's me thinks I'm at least mid 30's. Hell when i started dating my girlfriend her family was pizzed cus they thought i was at least 35 and she was 20 at the time, yet shes older then me. And I think educating a customer is more important than certifications. You can be certified and not have a clue. Look at the fert & pest license, totally pointless to me. The tests were something a middle school student could pass. I've found that correcting things other companies (that are certified up the wazzoo with planet certs and hort degree's) to a customer is better then standing there showing them papers. That's how I landed all my hardscaping work this year, of which i was always 3-5k more, except for the biggest company here who was 15k more at least.
> 
> And on trucks, F shortbeds. That's a waste, that 2' extra makes a big difference. My current truck is ext cab long bed and i haven't had any issues doing drives with it. It actually turns tighter then the old std cab long bed.


Just curious how many Hardscaping jobs you did in 08. Pretty impressive to get 3-5k more being that you are 20 and don't have a big portfolio. Post some pics.


----------



## Turbodiesel

clark lawn;732110 said:


> i just checked we've had 60.6" so far normal is 28.9"


GREAT I'v had over 8 point 1" so far in the last 22 months ,

I need to be refreshed on scraping asphalt . where does one begin ?:crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I was about to shoot the TV last night. Dickhed Goddard was making it look like the snow was just going to miss Lake county, but hit every county surrounding us from the south and east. Kinda pizzed me off!!! Well if it doesnt snow, just be another day of doing nothing, lol. Actually I gotta change the oil in the truck. It has been biatching about it for the past 2 weeks


----------



## StoneDevil

woke up too 1 1/2 this morning the drive to washington pa was slow at best


----------



## tls22

ummmm yeahh...its going to snow....wait this is not the jersey thread


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;732443 said:


> I was about to shoot the TV last night. Dickhed Goddard was making it look like the snow was just going to miss Lake county, but hit every county surrounding us from the south and east. Kinda pizzed me off!!! Well if it doesnt snow, just be another day of doing nothing, lol. Actually I gotta change the oil in the truck. It has been biatching about it for the past 2 weeks


The guys at work are saying that it is going to hit us. I guess when it snows they close NASA down, so they are all hoping for a good storm to go home early tomorrow. we will see.

Gotta love them huge "CHANGE OIL" lights


----------



## kc2006

kootoomootoo;732291 said:


> Just curious how many Hardscaping jobs you did in 08. Pretty impressive to get 3-5k more being that you are 20 and don't have a big portfolio. Post some pics.


im 22 actually and have been in business for myself since 18 and worked for another company since 15. last year i did 3 patio's, one large wall and 2 smaller walls. its hard because im solo. If i wasnt getting top dollar i didnt go for them really. i was shocked i got what i did with the way people were spending. ill see what pics i can get, im on my phone only at the moment. it may sound dumb, but i dont even have a portfolio, ive never relied on showing what ive done, just what i know. just never got around to putting pics together yet.


----------



## carl b

Its not all how you percent the job . If they have seen what you have done for some one they know. I don't advertise . referrals speak for them self's .just so every one knows I didn't do any scapes last year. I turned all of them down.

the old saying is its not what you know but, who you know . or blo*


We are plowing soon


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;732443 said:


> I was about to shoot the TV last night. Dickhed Goddard was making it look like the snow was just going to miss Lake county, but hit every county surrounding us from the south and east. Kinda pizzed me off!!! Well if it doesnt snow, just be another day of doing nothing, lol. Actually I gotta change the oil in the truck. It has been biatching about it for the past 2 weeks


I think this one is going to hit everyone.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think I did the fastest oil change on my truck so far. Drained, filter, filled up in under 10 minutes!!! I think the cold had some play in the quickness, lol. 

I think we will see at least enough to plow. Just gotta play the hurry up and wait game now


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Today: Snow, mainly after 4pm. High near 22. East wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. *Total daytime snow accumulation of less than 1 inch possible.*

Tonight: Snow. Low around 15. East wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *New snow accumulation of around 5 inches.*

Wednesday: Snow, mainly before 1pm. High near 23. North wind between 5 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. *New snow accumulation of around 2 inches.*

So they are saying about 8 inches here, I'd put money on it that we get less that half of that.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah especially since you just posted it, now its jinxed. You may get like an inch now, LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya most likely

One good thing with this storm, it looks like all the precip will fall over night, plow once in the morning instead of two or three different times to keep them clean.


----------



## kootoomootoo

Elwer Lawn Care;732705 said:


> ya most likely
> 
> One good thing with this storm, it looks like all the precip will fall over night, plow once in the morning instead of two or three different times to keep them clean.


if I plow 2 or 3 times I get paid 2 or 3 times...Just need the wind to move north.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I do all resi and have i figure the prices for 2"-6" the same and anything above that is higher depending on how much, like a blizzard clause. Now a few people I would be able to get the money out of them for several pushes in a storm but others i would get laughed at.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I prefer a storm that gives me 2-3 or so good pushes. That means I make that much more $$$$ than a 1 pusher


----------



## kc2006

I just got a letter in the mail for jury duty. WTF. It says you can be excused if it'll cause "financial injury" to yourself. Think I can get out if I say I'm self employed and am the only worker?


----------



## carl b

kc2006;732799 said:


> I just got a letter in the mail for jury duty. WTF. It says you can be excused if it'll cause "financial injury" to yourself. Think I can get out if I say I'm self employed and am the only worker?


HaHaHa xysportxysportxysport


----------



## kc2006

F me. i dont want to help the sh(ty city do anything here. It's nasty hood down where the courthouse is. I'll probably get robbed, raped, and shot at just walking from the parking lot to the courthouse.


----------



## carl b

kc2006;732833 said:


> F me. i dont want to help the sh(ty city do anything here. It's nasty hood down where the courthouse is. I'll probably get robbed, raped, and shot at just walking from the parking lot to the courthouse.


you can't rape the willing .


----------



## kc2006

wow...i dont like you anymore.

lol. I guess i better bring the ky.


----------



## kashman

kc2006;732799 said:


> I just got a letter in the mail for jury duty. WTF. It says you can be excused if it'll cause "financial injury" to yourself. Think I can get out if I say I'm self employed and am the only worker?


nop but you can get docs not that says you cant come


----------



## carl b

kentucky jelly? that don't taste good on toast does it? LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

wow I think I logged in at the wrong part of the conversation. Bring the whips, chains whistles and dildos and make a party out of it, lmao


----------



## kashman

kc2006;732833 said:


> F me. i dont want to help the sh(ty city do anything here. It's nasty hood down where the courthouse is. I'll probably get robbed, raped, and shot at just walking from the parking lot to the courthouse.


are you going 2 the Justice center if i can make a few call 2 get you out of it. but you get a whole $20 a day for you service


----------



## kc2006

20 dolla a day? aw snap never mind i wants me dat 20! lol

Im gunna try one excuse, was gunna go to the local carrer and tech place for a class on marketing on the day they want me there. if that dont work i guess i'll just do it. it says to be on call for 2 weeks. my luck i'll have to be there for the whole 2 f'ing weeks.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;732871 said:


> wow I think I logged in at the wrong part of the conversation. Bring the whips, chains whistles and dildos and make a party out of it, lmao


I wouldn't go now. Tom is going to be their waiting . one word raciest, your done


----------



## kc2006

yea right then i'd get robbed raped and shot at before i leave the courthouse to get back to my car! I'll be the minority there lol.


----------



## carl b

That's funny , I can't think of one smart a** reply for that .


----------



## slone

f-y-i be glad you got the letter. there is scam going on around akron where somebody is calling people on the phone telling them they have been selected and they need to confirm or verify there info.they want your ss# and other info. then they go to the bank and clean you out or steal your identity. the courts never call on the phone they always contact you by mail. alot of people are falling for this.


----------



## Metz

kc2006;732891 said:


> yea right then i'd get robbed raped and shot at before i leave the courthouse to get back to my car! I'll be the minority there lol.


c'mon kurt, y-town ain't that bad!  of course, i keep a lead pipe beneath my seat and have it at the ready whenever i drove thru the city


----------



## kc2006

I have a big hammer, a dead blow hammer and a 28" breaker bar all behind my seat. To work on the meyer of course. And I have a handy 1" square tube bar that i use to...measure the snow


----------



## born2farm

well gettin the plow ready to go. Callin for 4-8 tonight and 3-5 tomorrow.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Your going to be busy for the next few days, especially since you have been getting a lot of call in during the last storm.

The weather channel now shows 4-6 tonight and 2-4 tomorrow, which is right in line with the National Weather Service


----------



## f250man

There calling for 3-7" tonight and 3-7" tomorrow here and a storm total of 11-17" when its all over.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

*What did i learn today?*

That i shouldnt be left home with money. So wholesale food guy stopped made me a sweet deal on a whole bunch of steaks and chicken so. i filld up the freezer. O well i was sad now i got good food to clebrate with when i move in to the new place. O and i just ate peppercron steak and i have decided that i should of bought more


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Man Kevin I know where I am going for dinner tonight!!!!

Seems like the storm totals keep going up. Not getting too crazy though, this could be a bust too.


----------



## VBigFord20

I am already getting calls from people telling me to plow when the snow comes. Looks like its going to be a fun next 24 hours.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Then i guess ill be getting some truck time the next day or so o well. I wouldnt mind one way or the other ill all the same now. And my mom is like did we really need that shes like we cant be wasting money i stay home i dont drink i dont go out to dinner i dont spend alot of money i think i am allowed to make an educated impluse buy from time to time .


----------



## Lux Lawn

They just said on the 5:00 news we can get 6-8 tonight and 6-8 tomorrow.


----------



## born2farm

Well its snowing good here. News said we will see 6in by midnight. Then 5 more tomorrow. These are the storms that suck cuz i wont hit the snow till tomorrow. Im guessing ill be doin call ins all weekend. Gonna shoot for 2k this storm  

I got a pretty good offer on the farming side of things so Im really gonna have to sit down and do some thinking on landscaping. The plowing will still be there just not the green side of things.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;733297 said:


> Well its snowing good here. News said we will see 6in by midnight. Then 5 more tomorrow. These are the storms that suck cuz i wont hit the snow till tomorrow. Im guessing ill be doin call ins all weekend. Gonna shoot for 2k this storm
> 
> I got a pretty good offer on the farming side of things so Im really gonna have to sit down and do some thinking on landscaping. The plowing will still be there just not the green side of things.


2k using a 4 wheeler is great! Hope you accomplish it!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got the truck all loaded and prepped. Just gotta throw the plow on now and get ready. Probably gonna roll out around 1:30-2:00 and who knows when I will be home!!! This might turn out to be a pretty good snow!!!


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;733486 said:



> 2k using a 4 wheeler is great! Hope you accomplish it!


Ya me too. If I hit 4000 by the end of winter I will be getting a newer diesel in the spring/


----------



## kashman

good price for salt http://cleveland.craigslist.org/mat/1010079845.html


----------



## kootoomootoo

I saw someone advertising 200 50lbs at $3.50ea last week.
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/mat/1001408869.html

How do you gross $2000 with a four wheeler....


----------



## born2farm

kootoomootoo;733558 said:


> I saw someone advertising 200 50lbs at $3.50ea last week.
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/mat/1001408869.html
> 
> How do you gross $2000 with a four wheeler....


I grossed $1000 last storm. Its not that hard. Just take on a crap load of residentials. I have very low overhead. Only spend about $10 on salt per storm and a tank of gas lasts me a couple storms. People dis on me for not plowing with a truck but when the day is done I come out on top this way.


----------



## kashman

kootoomootoo;733558 said:


> I saw someone advertising 200 50lbs at $3.50ea last week.
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/mat/1001408869.html
> 
> How do you gross $2000 with a four wheeler....


no tax no bills


----------



## kootoomootoo

Are you doing 50 driveways @ $40ea or 20 @ $100.
How long does it take you to do a driveway.


----------



## AESC

i get my salt from public salt in canton off 62
$181 out the door for a 50lbs bags total weight 2,450
it is about $161 for 80lbs bags total weight 2,400

i have been selling 50lbs bags from my office for $10 each. about $6.00 proffit per bag.


----------



## born2farm

kashman;733595 said:


> no tax no bills


Yup no bills help and I know it sounds dumb but I would rather pay taxes then not cuz Im tired of people thinking Im a lowballer cuz im 16 out providing a professional service. Truth is I take all the little old ladys and ****** drives while the "big guys" run out to bid 35 an hour on commercials. Thats where I make my moeny


----------



## born2farm

kootoomootoo;733599 said:


> Are you doing 50 driveways @ $40ea or 20 @ $100.
> How long does it take you to do a driveway.


I plowed 35 drives last storm with an average of $25 per drive. I also subed the quad out to the same people my dad and uncles plow for on walks and some commercials and made $200 doin that. After gas and salt ect. I made right around 1000


----------



## kootoomootoo

Just trying to compute in my head with drive, load and unload time how long 35 drives would take with an atv.


----------



## born2farm

kootoomootoo;733611 said:


> Just trying to compute in my head with drive, load and unload time how long 35 drives would take with an atv.


Well I have 10 right in a row that I can knock aout in an hour. I then drive for 10 min, unload and do 5 more. That storm I was plowing for almost a week because I was getting about 4 calls a day for a week to do plowing. At the time I was the only add in the paperpayup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kootoomootoo;733611 said:


> Just trying to compute in my head with drive, load and unload time how long 35 drives would take with an atv.


it happend over a course of a few days 20 mins give or take then drive time plus getting ur money dealing with the customer if u forget to pay urself for the time it all looks like profit after expenses.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I thought that if you are under 18 and living with your parents, and a student, you are not required to pay tax??? I could be wrong and dont shoot me down if I am, lol. Im not a CPA or tax attorney. Well I am a CPA (Certified Pain in the Ass) But JP you are right, the guys around here are so blood thirsty over the littlest commercial lot they just nose dive the prices into the ground. Then you wonder why you see a different truck at the same place year after year. One commercial I have had since I started and intend on keeping them. I got them on a whim and charge more than the previous guy. But they pay me because they know I am reliable, which so so so friggin many of these "big shots" are not!!!! Everyone thinks that having 6 trucks and 300 accounts is the way to go. But then they are crying a pity when we get a big snow and cant keep up because they are spread too thin and then the break downs happen due to over working shyt. I firmly believe in the work less and make more idea. That is why I charge more than half these knuckle heads in my area. Most trucks out here are between 40-60 an hour. I wont roll for less than 90 an hour. I hope and pray this year really truthfully does weed out alot of these turds and wanna be "big shots" Bout time for the true good companies to prevail. I know I am not the only one nor will I be, but dammit Im gonna try, lol. Gotta have goals of some sort


----------



## kootoomootoo

In November there was maybe 10 ads in the newspaper...now I might see one.
Which is odd when you think about it knowing a storm is coming.

Where are people getting your number when they call during a storm (this is people you have never plowed for b4)


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;733615 said:


> it happend over a course of a few days 20 mins give or take then drive time plus getting ur money dealing with the customer if u forget to pay urself for the time it all looks like profit after expenses.


ya if i devide out the time i totaled plowing by the drives i did it equals about 23min a drive. most i can do in 5-10 and leave it looking a lot cleaner then anyone here does with a truck. i figure since i have no expenes its all paying myself.


----------



## born2farm

kootoomootoo;733629 said:


> In November there was maybe 10 ads in the newspaper...now I might see one.
> Which is odd when you think about it knowing a storm is coming.
> 
> Where are people getting your number when they call during a storm (this is people you have never plowed for b4)


Newspaper. I got my add out early and many of the ones I have talked to said they cut it out or wrote my number down. It only costs me like 25 a month and is well worth it.


----------



## kootoomootoo

i have plow for you driveway,,,cheap!!!!!!!!!!! - $20 (cleveland)

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bfs/1010470953.html


----------



## born2farm

not sure if hes selling a service or a plow to fit my driveway....driveway must be mexicos equivalent to a full size truck.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;733669 said:


> not sure if hes selling a service or a plow to fit my driveway....driveway must be mexicos equivalent to a full size truck.


mexico aint got a fullsized truck lots of horses and 70s half tons


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;733676 said:


> mexico aint got a fullsized truck lots of horses and 70s half tons


lol thats true


----------



## Kys03Rigger

Wow, you guys make me laugh. Excited for this storm finally. I can at least get a good nap and expect to be out workin my baby for at least 10 hours! Happy trails tonight guys, drive safe.


----------



## drift buster

*come to iowa*

you all should come to iowa we have snow every outher day just get done and have to start all over again good luck on the snow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;733616 said:


> I thought that if you are under 18 and living with your parents, and a student, you are not required to pay tax??? I could be wrong and dont shoot me down if I am, lol. Im not a CPA or tax attorney. Well I am a CPA (Certified Pain in the Ass)


About the tax thing, that can't be true, i've had to pay some taxes at the end.

CPA...now thats a good one!

And i'm proud to say that everything is filed for me to be completely legal this year including LLC.


----------



## kashman

kootoomootoo;733661 said:


> i have plow for you driveway,,,cheap!!!!!!!!!!! - $20 (cleveland)
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bfs/1010470953.html


i saw the same add funny funny


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

why am i awake i should be napping


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

4" as of now, still coming down really good. And its WET and heavy! O well, all the schools and colleges are closed already so its bad out, county has a leval 1 road way advisory, wouldnt' be surprised if that went up soon.


----------



## born2farm

Its a mess down here got about 5in everywhere and still coming down at the same pace. prolly gonna end up with around a foot by noon. Trying to decide when to head out.


----------



## StoneDevil

you guys are lucky freezing rain here


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

StoneDevil;734063 said:


> you guys are lucky freezing rain here


i have about 5 inchs of snow and it was raining on me befor. i couldnt really see it but i am like what the heck is that hitting the window. if u turnd the wipers off theyd ice up


----------



## Easy

We got a good 5" here, and another 5 or so after 2 a.m. 
I went out at 2, took me twice as long as normal due to the amount of snow, and the terrible road conditions, and it is still snowing to beat the band. Now some are saying this will be around into Thurs.
Don


----------



## VBigFord20

Just got in from round 1, been out since 3. going to rest for a couple hours and go out again.


----------



## StoneDevil

rain and temps are 37 degrees


----------



## clark lawn

we got 5 inches then it turned over to freezing rain at about 2 am till now it packed it all down to an inch to inch and a half. the road were terrible this morning got stuck at a red light because it is on a little hill had to dump some salt and back up and get a running start.


----------



## Easy

StoneDevil;734183 said:


> rain and temps are 37 degrees


We need 7-10 days 0f 40-50 degree weather to get these piles down.
Don


----------



## Pirsch

*Latest Storm*

Well guys...down here in Dayton we got hammered. Right now we have in the area of 14" of snow with about 3/4" of ice in the middle. Still snowing and hopefully will be done by noon.

How much should I charge people for shovel'n and using my snowblower to atleast get their walks. I was thinking more in the $20 for their walks add $10 for their drives... SMALL DRIVES!... Corner Lots $40. I'm doing this all by hand with alittle extra power but my snowblower is only a single stage where this storm would be beautiful for a 2 stage.

Just tossing it out and seeing what your opinions are.

Thanks


----------



## suzuki0702

just got back from round one in tallmadge, kent areas. still snowin although radar says its clearing out of mansfield right now. taking nap, been out since 5:30 going out in 2 hours hopefully to finish up.


----------



## CityGuy

Do any of you guys know how much they got up in Massilon/Canton area?


----------



## suzuki0702

im 20 mins north and we got around 11 inches


----------



## Pirsch

ok...Here's the total I got with my ruler... TV stations around here are saying we got about 6" total... BS... I had 1.5 yesterday with round 1 of the snow. Then the Freezing rain came in... 3/4" of ice on top of the 1.5" snow. 10.25" more snow on tope of the ice. The city snow trucks haven't even came down my street. They don't need to it's all packed down and people are actually getting great traction.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

NWS says we had 7.8 inches, i believe it. I've been out since 6:30, have been in twice to eat and piss and still having gotten them all done yet. Welll they all have seen round one but all of them need to be done again yet tonight. Plus getting some call ins so its going great. 

O and broke the winch cable once just a little while ago and hopefully it holds up for tonight.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I just got it all wrapped up for today  Been in the truck since 2am. Gonna go back out around 2-3am and give them all a good once over. I know the aprons will be a mess since the city trucks really havent touched the side roads. I dont know how much we got, but it was alot. Then the wind picked up for an hour or two and the drifts came along. That was real fun. I am totally F'ed if we get another good snow. All of my places are to the balls brim with snow. I cant wing the windrows from the plow any higher. I actually had to do the thing everyone here biatches about. Had to put the crap across the street on a handful of places. I dont like to do it, but got no other choice. I at least made sure it isnt blocking anything or view, and isnt gonna destroy anything. Well this month sure as hell has been better than last month!!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I'm with you on that tom, ive got the snow pile as high as i can in spots, some had to be pushed across the road, some had to be blocking some view so who knows what i would do if we get another good size storm soon.


----------



## carl b

Ya , I just got back in since 3 a.m . I hate people some chick, gives me the finger than I turn off the street start plowing . I see her . she walks up to my truck says . I'm sorry I gave you the finger I had a bad day and you drove passed me ?? WTF . I reply O.K. your taking your bad day out on me ? I than just drove away . O well I have to get back out in a few hours . 


Tom , we need Skid Steers . I'll be renting one in a few days .


----------



## kashman

well the westside got hammered going back out at 300 again. 57 callls


----------



## CityGuy

Elwer Lawn Care;734810 said:


> I'm with you on that tom, ive got the snow pile as high as i can in spots, some had to be pushed across the road, some had to be blocking some view so who knows what i would do if we get another good size storm soon.


Not to say forecaster's are right but the news up here in MLPS are saying that a similar storm is brewing and likely to hit the same areas in the next 5-7 days. Who knows?


----------



## kc2006

blah, 1 am till 10:15pm. heavy nasty crap too from all the rain we had mix in.

averaged 205 an hour doing drives though.that was nice, phone never quit. i gotta go back out at 3 and hit the commercials then schools then finish drives.

i dont need that 20 bucks from jury duty now!


----------



## EPPSLLC

3am till 11pm yesterday 
6am till 10pm tonight!!!

Back at it tomorrow - I had a blast


----------



## EPPSLLC




----------



## EPPSLLC




----------



## carl b

kc2006;734996 said:


> blah, 1 am till 10:15pm. heavy nasty crap too from all the rain we had mix in.
> 
> averaged 205 an hour doing drives though.that was nice, phone never quit. i gotta go back out at 3 and hit the commercials then schools then finish drives.
> 
> i dont need that 20 bucks from jury duty now!


Kurt,

I did $206 per hour haha you best go gets dhat 20 dollar halla LOL

I don't know what i made if any 

I'm done for now . still have 20-30 calls to go threw .

Brock,

I spoke with a guy last night that said he makes more with his 4-wheeler than his truck. he subs walks & gets paid by the job . less moving parts ( no big down time ) . the last storm he did over 3 K . he does drives where people don't wont trucks 45-50 a pop . . wesportwesport even with heated hand grips I'll stay in my heated truck .

EEPLLC,

I wont your truck. My dump bed would look great in it .


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;734810 said:


> I'm with you on that tom, ive got the snow pile as high as i can in spots, some had to be pushed across the road, some had to be blocking some view so who knows what i would do if we get another good size storm soon.


I'm just posting this so i have one more post than you LOL


----------



## kootoomootoo

Is it spring yet. geezus.


Threw up 4 times .....lied down for 2 hours had 27 missed calls.

Had a lady call this morning at 6am...I need my driveway plowed Now ..lol
Ive had the truck sitting at home waiting all winter for you too call....I will be $16,000.

click.


----------



## fordmstng66

Was out at 3:00 and back in at noon with a broken A frame. Fixed it back out at 3:00 until 11:00. Cleaned up everything this morning, now back to work.


----------



## hammerstein

Hey 03chevydump you left your gas can in my shop just noticed it today when I pulled my truck in to wash it. Give me a call maybe I can meet up with you this weekend I will be in Akron / Canton this weekend working.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

hammerstein;735214 said:


> Hey 03chevydump you left your gas can in my shop just noticed it today when I pulled my truck in to wash it. Give me a call maybe I can meet up with you this weekend I will be in Akron / Canton this weekend working.


gary they said u were getting old the must of missd the forgetful part. Umm i am poopd i dont even want to think of what i plowd.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well that is all done now, lol. Put 3-4 pushes total on everything this storm. I gotta load my pics up in a little bit. My snowpiles right now rival the ones from the March 2008 storm. 

I dont need to rent. A John Deere 4400 4x4 with a bucket and back plow work just fine for me. 

Yeah I saw that on accuweather too. Read that depending on where it tracks, it could almost rival the blizzard of 93. I kinda remember that year. There was a shytload of snow, wish I was old enough to drive and plow then (7).


----------



## Chevy03dump

hammerstein;735214 said:


> Hey 03chevydump you left your gas can in my shop just noticed it today when I pulled my truck in to wash it. Give me a call maybe I can meet up with you this weekend I will be in Akron / Canton this weekend working.


Thanks, We were on our way home and Carl asked if I picked it up. Said nope, not worth going back for it. I'll give ya a call. I left your card in the truck. Nice job on the wash. To bad the roads weren't dry. Pretty dirty by the time I got home, but the box got cleaned out!


----------



## kc2006

Hey carl FO haha!

I was setting my alarm last night and fell asleep before finishing it. Got up an hour and a half later then i wanted with the phone still open in my hand. 

I'm oh so close to saying F meyer. Was out this morning, about 4 hours in the plow starts leaking down. Luckily we were about done, i only missed about an hour and a half of sub work. But I go to the local dealer and of course "Oh wow yea we'd have to order that, it'd be probably a week and a half". I can drive to freaking cleveland and probably pay less even with fuel then what the fools would want and not wait a week. Amazing. They never have anything you need. 

Wideout or boss V here i come.


----------



## Chevy03dump

KGRlandscapeing;735245 said:


> gary they said u were getting old the must of missd the forgetful part. Umm i am poopd i dont even want to think of what i plowd.


Yep, getting old, but beats the alternative. lol I can still hang with you young pups. Went out at 1 am, finished at 8:30 pm, then got the skid out to do my drive. Running out of room to push the snow with the truck. Will probably have start moving piles on some locations pretty soon. Had one inquiry from a customer while I was plowing.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Just saw the funniest thing go by my house. It was an older suburban with a plow, couldn't even tell what kind, every pannel on the truck was a different color and on the side was a piece of cardboard duck taped on that says will plow call some number, I could hardly even read what it said.

I'm sure everyone has seen them before in bigger towns but small town here and never seen anything like it.


----------



## carl b

I got in at noon . I could not get off one street last night . I did 16 drives .
don''t knock my new truck. it may fall apart


----------



## Burkartsplow

24 hrs yesteday, 4 hours of sleep and another 8 today and i am done. but right when i get home i get 3 call outs. they can wait till tonight. hope everyone had a good one.payuppayuppayup


----------



## Burkartsplow

Like tom was sayinig i have no room to put snow. someof my restaurants entraces are the 10 ft wide since there is no where else to put it and the city plows were killing me. I already had the YMCA that I plow call me about snow removal. I have some huge piles. to be exact and I have taken up about 20 spots. does not seem like alot,, but this lot is big and still not big enough to accomodate all the members. me being one of them. that is why when i go there to workout and i know it is tight. i take the truck and run up a pile and set her down. it is pretty funny watching people cruise around the lot for 10 minutes and then i just drive up this pile of snow. but it will be a good 5 hours of work to get it all hauled away. payuppayuppayup


----------



## TRKling

Glad to see this storm come and go. At least when it picked up steam to move, it motored out of here. The windrows are big - was thinking on the commercials that we might have to shelf them on some of the commercial lots, where there isn't a snow pile.

Even with the piles that are pushed with the loaders are encroaching on the parking lots - just a lot of snow and zero melt. 

Kevin, did you notice the CIty of Solon pulled out the vintage trucks to plow? Saw the Leaf trucks hooked up & their older one-ton dump trucks without spreaders loaded with salt for weight. Oakwood Village had two broke down trucks sitting in the middle of the road yesterday afternoon.


----------



## paradise1229

Anyone need help? call me! 330-979-1072 
BTW, During in class, phone stays off during class, but I do check my voice mails after class.


----------



## Metz

wow. just finished round 2. got fired from one grass/snow customer, hit the side of a building, and busted a chain on the plow. other than that, a pleasant 38 hrs of plowing and 4 hours of sleeping. 

so, my question- like everyone else, my parking lots are starting to lose parking spots cause of my huge piles. i've never, in 6 years of plowing, been asked to "remove" piles. however, i feel that this is the year! so for a guy who has no front end loader, what do i do? tell them no? find a guy and sub it out? how much do you guys charge for that?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Metz, you can rent one out. Ask the people first and then make sure you can get a skid. I wouldnt go no less than 100 an hour machine and operator. But that could be off, just what Id go with.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;735766 said:


> Metz, you can rent one out. Ask the people first and then make sure you can get a skid. I wouldnt go no less than 100 an hour machine and operator. But that could be off, just what Id go with.


out here most are going for$65-$75 per hour . do you have a dump site ? If you can get $100 per I would go for it .

4 hour min. also if you use a dump you should charge for that too .


----------



## Metz

i got a dump insert in my f350, but i was thinking i could just move the piles to different areas on the property where they'd be outta the way, not a good idea? my dumpsite (where i dump grass/leaves, etc) is closed in the winter. i could always fill up my truck with snow and just go ghetto style and dump them in other peoples property late at night :waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

TRKling;735654 said:


> Glad to see this storm come and go. At least when it picked up steam to move, it motored out of here. The windrows are big - was thinking on the commercials that we might have to shelf them on some of the commercial lots, where there isn't a snow pile.
> 
> Even with the piles that are pushed with the loaders are encroaching on the parking lots - just a lot of snow and zero melt.
> 
> Kevin, did you notice the CIty of Solon pulled out the vintage trucks to plow? Saw the Leaf trucks hooked up & their older one-ton dump trucks without spreaders loaded with salt for weight. Oakwood Village had two broke down trucks sitting in the middle of the road yesterday afternoon.


ya i did see that and they were killing me all day long people stuck in this entrance. They even had the few rec dept trucks pushing back corner. And those idiots have no idea how to plow funny stuff. And i plow a place on 91 in twinsburg where its 4 lanes and the entrances r like one car wide. I had call outs i was to the point where i had my ear pice on because my phone kept ringing most of the people thought i was nuts when i said nothing less then 70


----------



## Chevy03dump

Big difference in pricing between removal, relocation, restacking/push back. All of these dictated by the site, and what is possible. Try to sell it based on them retrieving all their valuable parking places. A space filled with snow is not bringing in any $ for them.

Also, are any of your piles blocking drains? Could cause flooding if we ever get a melt. Also plan on removing/moving the pile at entrances & exits. This is a safety issue. Have fun!


----------



## Chevy03dump

This kind of irratating me yesterday while plowing. I was going down 91 south of Tallmadge and came to a red light. I was 3rd in line in the left lane with the right lane open. This guy in a pickup/plow comes up in the right lane with his beacon going on the roof. Pulls up to the light, looks for traffic (cops) and goes through the red light!

Must have been a VERY important person.
I don't usually drive around with my beacon running(unless I forgot), because I feel it is distracting for oncoming traffic and some of these lights are really bright and it makes it hard to see. Just ranting! I know other threads have discussed running with beacons running.


----------



## carl b

Chevy03dump;735852 said:


> This kind of irratating me yesterday while plowing. I was going down 91 south of Tallmadge and came to a red light. I was 3rd in line in the left lane with the right lane open. This guy in a pickup/plow comes up in the right lane with his beacon going on the roof. Pulls up to the light, looks for traffic (cops) and goes through the red light!
> 
> Must have been a VERY important person.
> I don't usually drive around with my beacon running(unless I forgot), because I feel it is distracting for oncoming traffic and some of these lights are really bright and it makes it hard to see. Just ranting! I know other threads have discussed running with beacons running.


Quit telling every one how i drive. LOL

just plowed two more wesportwesport I think my plow is falling off . I have to go over it before I do much more plowing :crying: & I have to buy salt .:crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;735904 said:


> Quit telling every one how i drive. LOL
> 
> just plowed two more wesport I think my plow is falling off . I have to go over it before I do much more plowing :crying: & I have to buy salt .:crying:


How the heck is your plow falling off?? Quit trying to use the truck as a bulldozer, LOL Break out the duct tape and zip ties!!!! Its a Meyer!!!


----------



## VBigFord20

I was rockin' yesterday doing all my stuff and the occasional flag down, plus the 20 call ins and of coarse last night I had to get my first stuck while plowing. Tried to plow through a drift that I knew I should have not done, but had no choice because there was a car stuck where I needed to go with the snow and I ended up getting stuck on soft ground. Lost a hour digging out and with a little help from the homeowners blazer and a strap I was back on the road.

At this point it was about 11:30 PM so I called it a night, got up at 5am and finished everything today before heading to the office for a few hours. By 2pm I could not keep my eyes open and took a nap and now I am feeling good.

Going to change the fluid on the boss this weekend and make sure nothing on the truck or plow got damaged (dented my door, but its tiny so I don't care). Also need to change the oil and get it aligned. Hopefully sunday as as nice as they say its going to be so I can take care of all this stuff.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Thats why i dont wash my truck all winter the nice road grime keep the snow piles from tearing my doors off. When it gets deep u cant avoid the piles when turning or pushing on angles


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;735956 said:


> Thats why i dont wash my truck all winter the nice road grime keep the snow piles from tearing my doors off. When it gets deep u cant avoid the piles when turning or pushing on angles


I hear you there. Im afraid to see what the ice has done to it this winter. I hear lots of great sounds when I turn into some of the single car drives thanks to the piles.

If she gets bad, I am just going to Line-X the entire truck.


----------



## f250man

Well guys it was a great storm for all of us. Was out all day and night and went out this morning and did about 30 drives and got home from work today and just got in from doing 20 more. I love call outs cash in hand and no billing. 

My guy with his skid and him charges me $ 60 an hour to move snow.

Talked to Clap today and he is renting a machine here in the next few days and asked me if I need it to move snow so guys give him a call and see if you guys can jump in and work together.


----------



## hammerstein

Chevy03dump;735444 said:


> Thanks, We were on our way home and Carl asked if I picked it up. Said nope, not worth going back for it. I'll give ya a call. I left your card in the truck. Nice job on the wash. To bad the roads weren't dry. Pretty dirty by the time I got home, but the box got cleaned out!


If we can time it right sunday I will give you a wash on the house. If gas cost what it did last year you would have turned around for it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I went out easlier and pushed back some piles at a few places in case we get another big storm. Will defantly take longer to plow now since piles are surrounding the drive almost completely.


----------



## VBigFord20

Just looking at Accuweather to see what they have to say about that big storm next week. So far its early to tell, but can head this way.

If it tracks this way, and packs the punch they think it will, none of us are getting any sleep for a few days.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

JP just said on the ohio weather thread that sky eye said it could compare to 78


----------



## carl b

VBigFord20;735928 said:


> I was rockin' yesterday doing all my stuff and the occasional flag down, plus the 20 call ins and of coarse last night I had to get my first stuck while plowing. Tried to plow through a drift that I knew I should have not done, but had no choice because there was a car stuck where I needed to go with the snow and I ended up getting stuck on soft ground. Lost a hour digging out and with a little help from the homeowners blazer and a strap I was back on the road.
> 
> At this point it was about 11:30 PM so I called it a night, got up at 5am and finished everything today before heading to the office for a few hours. By 2pm I could not keep my eyes open and took a nap and now I am feeling good.
> 
> Going to change the fluid on the boss this weekend and make sure nothing on the truck or plow got damaged (dented my door, but its tiny so I don't care). Also need to change the oil and get it aligned. Hopefully sunday as as nice as they say its going to be so I can take care of all this stuff.


I pulled my buddy out today . his a 18 year plow vet . first time hes ever got stuck . the best part my Chevy pulled his Ford out .



Elwer Lawn Care;736068 said:


> JP just said on the ohio weather thread that sky eye said it could compare to 78


I hope it misses us. sorry guys , I need more prep time .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;736085 said:


> I pulled my buddy out today . his a 18 year plow vet . first time hes ever got stuck . the best part my Chevy pulled his Ford out .
> 
> I hope it misses us. sorry guys , I need more prep time .


Ya, i wouldn't be able to do anything with a 4 wheeler, i jsut want 2-3 inch storms from now on.


----------



## Pro-Seal Snow

*dont want to rub it in but*

NA NA NA NA just kinding guys 1/2 " away from breaking 76 record been pretty good here in the snow belt ... good luck guys


----------



## TRKling

Need one or two good nights rest and time to repair a few things, then bring the storm. Feast or famine... prefer feast, myself. 

Of course windrows will be challenging if we get a hard hit without any melting, unless we shelve it. Even the snow piles that the iron makes are big - pushing snow into those with a truck is like being struck by a Mack truck if you don't proceed with care.

Off topic - how is everyone doing as far as their salt supply, whether bagged or bulk?


----------



## Chevy03dump

hammerstein;736017 said:


> If we can time it right sunday I will give you a wash on the house. If gas cost what it did last year you would have turned around for it.


Even with what gas is costing now, I don't put more than 2 gal in the can. The spreader doesn't use that much, and gets pretty heavy lifting it up to the tank. See ya Sunday.


----------



## slone

when is this storm going to arrive?


----------



## Lux Lawn

Elwer Lawn Care;735468 said:


> Just saw the funniest thing go by my house. It was an older suburban with a plow, couldn't even tell what kind, every pannel on the truck was a different color and on the side was a piece of cardboard duck taped on that says will plow call some number, I could hardly even read what it said.


Why do you have to make fun of my truck, it makes me alot of money.


----------



## Lux Lawn

VBigFord20;736061 said:


> Just looking at Accuweather to see what they have to say about that big storm next week. So far its early to tell, but can head this way.
> 
> If it tracks this way, and packs the punch they think it will, none of us are getting any sleep for a few days.


Man thats the last thing that I want to hear right now, like everyone else I have like no place to put snow. Seems like it may never stop this year.

Gona get killed on seasonal contracts, need more by the push to off set things.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Lux Lawn;736185 said:


> Why do you have to make fun of my truck, it makes me alot of money.


Just take the piece of cardboard that is duck taped off, unless it is covering up a huge rust hole in the side of the door.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Elwer Lawn Care;736207 said:


> Just take the piece of cardboard that is duck taped off, unless it is covering up a huge rust hole in the side of the door.


It keeps the heat in.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Lux Lawn;736216 said:


> It keeps the heat in.


Duck tape blankets over the entire truck to keep yourself warm inside.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

There you go, tape blankets on the outside and stuff pillows in the holes in the floor, LOL

Man first everyone was crying the blues because of no snow, now yall are crying the blues because of too much. Make up your minds, lol. I prefer the snow, it keeps my lights on and food on the table

Slone, from what I have been reading, it will be here around monday-tuesday at some point. I saw a pretty funny name for it already, Groundhogzilla. Cause of the hole groundhog day thing. I wonder if he will see his shadow or not


----------



## born2farm

Well that was one hell of a storm. Ended up with a little over 12in on most stuff. Plowed for 22hrs wednesday and then 10hrs yesterday and now gonna go push piles back and drifts today. Everything is a mess with no where to put snow. Im with travis on just 3-4in storms from now till spring.


----------



## carl b

Early next week, a major winter storm threatens to greatly disrupt travel and daily routines in the eastern third of the nation. Incoming harsh cold, a surge of warmth and a powerful jet stream will turn the storm into a potent system.



its looking like we are getting it


----------



## born2farm

well im gonna have to prep for this next storm. anybody recomend a good snowblower just to do walks?


----------



## carl b

I use a toro 98 cc only weighs 40 pounds Its a power light I think

Brock did you see my post about the guy with a 4-wheeler ?


----------



## StoneDevil

crb 2500;736653 said:


> Early next week, a major winter storm threatens to greatly disrupt travel and daily routines in the eastern third of the nation. Incoming harsh cold, a surge of warmth and a powerful jet stream will turn the storm into a potent system.
> 
> its looking like we are getting it


and your source is please


----------



## carl b

my bones LOL

any time here it is 
http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipChg=1&article=0


----------



## born2farm

crb 2500;736666 said:


> I use a toro 98 cc only weighs 40 pounds Its a power light I think
> 
> Brock did you see my post about the guy with a 4-wheeler ?


Ya i seen that. I believe it. This last storm kind of sucked cuz i couldnt bust a pass through. I subbed the quad out on some walks for the town this storm..good money. Headed over tonight and working third shift haulin snow.payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I got some loader work to get done. Luckily I can put the snow elsewhere on the property so I wont need to haul. But I wont do that till late tonight hopefully after all the cars are gone.

Well it looks like you crabby snow haters may get your way. Most of the models are showing the storm to go for the coast, which means we dont get much in the snow or anything department. But I want the damn snow, lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;736852 said:


> Yeah I got some loader work to get done. Luckily I can put the snow elsewhere on the property so I wont need to haul. But I wont do that till late tonight hopefully after all the cars are gone.
> 
> Well it looks like you crabby snow haters may get your way. Most of the models are showing the storm to go for the coast, which means we dont get much in the snow or anything department. But I want the damn snow, lol


Tom your the biggest winter hater here normally. They said old fashion winter right just what everybody needed snow so deep you cant do anything with it


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;737067 said:


> Tom your the biggest winter hater here normally. They said old fashion winter right just what everybody needed snow so deep you cant do anything with it


You have that wrong, he is only a winter hater when there is no snow. Now he is happy because there is plenty of it, just no where to put it anymore.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL yeah I hate winter when there is no snow. Now Im lovin it!!!

Got the trailer all hooked up and ready to go. Gonna go get the tractor when my buddy gets back with me, hopefully soon. Then I am going to be moving some snow around tonight!!!!


----------



## kc2006

I worked out a deal with the guy i sub for. I'll use his skid to move the snow at his places and get paid 15 an hour if I can use it at my places too. HEHE win win for me i think.

Went and bought all new speakers for my truck today, the stock ones were killing me with the crackling and vibrating noise because they're old. 4 sony's at circuit city 70 bucks. Also got the stuff to put a new head unit and my sub. and bought a brand new siruis radio receiver off a friend for 50 bucks. I'll be set for music now.


----------



## kc2006

Question for you all on TV's.

I was out looking at 32-37" lcd's for my bed room. What are some good brands? Everywhere i talked to said sony is good but your paying for the name and they're overpriced. I saw a magnovax on sale for 380, it was 32". All the other 32" ones i saw were 500-650. Thoughts?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have a JVC 42" LCD tv and it has been great so far!!! Only had it for about 2 months now. Make sure you get the 1080p versus the 740p. Much much higher quality and the picture is very crisp. My grandparents have a Sharp 42" and it is a good tv as well. Really depends on what you are looking to spend as to what kind/size you are gonna get. There are some damn good deals going right now, so Im guessing this is the time to buy. Unless you want to wait until the super thin ones come out. They are maybe an inch wide at the most


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I got a 26" vizio lcd mounted up on my wall, had it about a month now, picture is really good, paid 425 for it. So that magnovox sounds like a good deal


----------



## Burkartsplow

looks like we are going to get hit with anywhere from 12 to 24 inches next week!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Burkartsplow;737221 said:


> looks like we are going to get hit with anywhere from 12 to 24 inches next week!


source??????


----------



## Burkartsplow

Elwer Lawn Care;737222 said:


> source??????


My old college roommate is a Meteorologist and Hydrologist Professor at the Univeristy of Toledo who keeps me up to date during the winter months with forecasts for the cleveland area. He has always been pretty accurate. He graduated first in his class and knows his *****.I guess all those late nights out partying and buying him beer and shots is paying off for me now...


----------



## DODGEing

Burkartsplow;737249 said:


> My old college roommate is a Meteorologist and Hydrologist Professor at the Univeristy of Toledo who keeps me up to date during the winter months with forecasts for the cleveland area. He has always been pretty accurate. He graduated first in his class and knows his *****.I guess all those late nights out partying and buying him beer and shots is paying off for me now...


Keep us posted if you can about what to expect around the Capital City area:salute:


----------



## LHK2

Pray for no snow next week, the wife has a schedule c on Monday morn for our third child. Don't need to be stressed anymore then needed. I don't know about you, but I have had enough snow. So far for January, I have 18 full plows on some places and 26 salt apps. We just got done moving snow, for 24 hrs had 4 skids going and 2 dumps hauling, and to many gallons of diesel. Looking forward to 60 degree weather and doing landscape installs. Again, I ask, no snow!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

DODGEing;737281 said:


> Keep us posted if you can about what to expect around the Capital City area:salute:


Keep an eye on the winter thread in the weather section, I will keep posting information from a skyeye with the latest there too.

JP


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;736852 said:


> Yeah I got some loader work to get done. Luckily I can put the snow elsewhere on the property so I wont need to haul. But I wont do that till late tonight hopefully after all the cars are gone.
> 
> Well it looks like you crabby snow haters may get your way. Most of the models are showing the storm to go for the coast, which means we dont get much in the snow or anything department. But I want the damn snow, lol


Ok who are you and what did you do with the real Tom? lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes JP it is me,lol:waving:

Well I am just going to have to get a skid. I cant get a hold of my friend with the tractor It has been a PITA trying to find a skid now too. Gonna have to find some dynamite otherwise!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;737352 said:


> Pray for no snow next week, the wife has a schedule c on Monday morn for our third child. Don't need to be stressed anymore then needed. I don't know about you, but I have had enough snow. So far for January, I have 18 full plows on some places and 26 salt apps. We just got done moving snow, for 24 hrs had 4 skids going and 2 dumps hauling, and to many gallons of diesel. Looking forward to 60 degree weather and doing landscape installs. Again, I ask, no snow!!!!


rob i hope everything goes well


----------



## Burkartsplow

LHK2;737352 said:


> Pray for no snow next week, the wife has a schedule c on Monday morn for our third child. Don't need to be stressed anymore then needed. I don't know about you, but I have had enough snow. So far for January, I have 18 full plows on some places and 26 salt apps. We just got done moving snow, for 24 hrs had 4 skids going and 2 dumps hauling, and to many gallons of diesel. Looking forward to 60 degree weather and doing landscape installs. Again, I ask, no snow!!!!


I love it when guys complain about no snow and then too much snow and also about making a ton of money hauling snow away. with the money you spent in diesel I am sure you made it back 10 folds with having 4 skids running and 2 trucks for a 24 hour period.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;737365 said:


> Yes JP it is me,lol:waving:
> 
> Well I am just going to have to get a skid. I cant get a hold of my friend with the tractor It has been a PITA trying to find a skid now too. Gonna have to find some dynamite otherwise!!!!


I have thought about calling for one for next if this next storm pans out. It should would be faster on drives if we get what is showing up.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;737365 said:


> Yes JP it is me,lol:waving:
> 
> Well I am just going to have to get a skid. I cant get a hold of my friend with the tractor It has been a PITA trying to find a skid now too. Gonna have to find some dynamite otherwise!!!!


Tom, 
Gary has one hes going to help me this week end . he seems pretty reasonable too.


----------



## carl b

Whats the deal with the ads by google ?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;737400 said:


> Whats the deal with the ads by google ?


Another way to make money, they already answered it and a lot of people are complaining about them.


----------



## LHK2

Burkartsplow;737380 said:


> I love it when guys complain about no snow and then too much snow and also about making a ton of money hauling snow away. with the money you spent in diesel I am sure you made it back 10 folds with having 4 skids running and 2 trucks for a 24 hour period.


Not complaining. Just tired and want to spend time with my kids and sleep in a bed. Did 48 hrs with 2 hrs sleep. And yea, the money was good to.


----------



## Burkartsplow

LHK2;737489 said:


> Not complaining. Just tired and want to spend time with my kids and sleep in a bed. Did 48 hrs with 2 hrs sleep. And yea, the money was good to.


you will get to hang with the kids this weekend and then get another bundle of joy on monday and then back to work on tuesday to pay for all the new baby stuff. Congrats on the new baby. :salute:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;737489 said:


> Not complaining. Just tired and want to spend time with my kids and sleep in a bed. Did 48 hrs with 2 hrs sleep. And yea, the money was good to.


i am complaing stacking those piles takes to much time.


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;737684 said:


> i am complaing stacking those piles takes to much time.


x2 Its sucks, when you think this job will take 30 min. than stacking takes 20 plus you still spent 30 plowing


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Atleast there is no snow today, heading down to the power show. Winds supposed to pick up again here today so there wll be drifting going on by the time i get back.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I plowed this morning. Did about half of my route too. A little bit of lake effect came in and dropped from 2-4" on places. The drifts were not too bad though. Really out of room now though. This whole skid loader thing is for the birds. Not a soul has one around here. Gonna have to go kick someone's a$$ and take it from them, lol.


----------



## Easy

Is this ever going to end? I had to plow all but 2 places this morning, and it is just now starting to stop snowing. I think we are in the never ending snow pattern!!!
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I think I plowed everyday since Tuesday this week. Not that it is a bad thingpayup Could use a day or 2 out of the thing though so my back can feel normal again


----------



## Easy

I just want some rest. I have done about the same as you, but remember, I am at least twice as old and twice as worn out as you are........
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think you are more than twice my age. If you were twice my age, you would be 44. Im only 22:waving: But we have plowed basically the same though. I think we got some well deserved rest time coming tomorrow and monday. After that, no more rest again


----------



## hammerstein

Sydenstricker Landscaping;737962 said:


> I plowed this morning. Did about half of my route too. A little bit of lake effect came in and dropped from 2-4" on places. The drifts were not too bad though. Really out of room now though. This whole skid loader thing is for the birds. Not a soul has one around here. Gonna have to go kick someone's a$$ and take it from them, lol.


I called Friday to get 2 and Sunbelt had plenty of them, they just didn't have any hoes or loaders, Ohio CAT had enclosed skids but they were were the smaller ones.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;737980 said:


> I think you are more than twice my age. If you were twice my age, you would be 44. Im only 22:waving: But we have plowed basically the same though. I think we got some well deserved rest time coming tomorrow and monday. After that, no more rest again


Tom,
there's no rest for the wicked . my buddy had a hard time trying to find a skid too. 
your 22 Wow your doing well by the time your 29 you'll be doing better than me .

I got the ok to move snow at 8 today.
I'm waiting for the call to out to move snow now . I should have to leave by 11 . I'm lost where to put it but at least we can stack it higher & back farther .


----------



## TFEnterprises

If any body is looking for somone to stack snow we have the equipment to do so we are located in concord.We have a excavater that can stack higher than any skid we have 2 tractors with front end loaders also a 10 yd dump along with 1 tons we are reasonably priced about the same as renting and depending on location have a spot to hual the snow to. (440) 413-9541


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Went hous hunting today went threw 5 places 2 were ok i was out of date the other 2 were just strait up nasty i wouldnt move in there alone let alone with my mom. And i can do all construction work well. Really its my mom call shes going to be left there after my sister and i leave. So she needs something econmical yet yet big enough to hold us. Thou hunt continues i am sitting here writing up every little thing that not right about those places.


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;738507 said:


> Went hous hunting today went threw 5 places 2 were ok i was out of date the other 2 were just strait up nasty i wouldnt move in there alone let alone with my mom. And i can do all construction work well. Really its my mom call shes going to be left there after my sister and i leave. So she needs something econmical yet yet big enough to hold us. Thou hunt continues i am sitting here writing up every little thing that not right about those places.


you can find houses for real cheap right now and nice ones 2


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;738530 said:


> you can find houses for real cheap right now and nice ones 2


Thats the only issue staying in solon the property tax the water the power all that junk on a single income. She makes good money but the house we have been living in has been payd off for 15 years or so. But ya the silver lining is that the intrest rates are chap and the sellers need the money


----------



## born2farm

well just got in from haulin snow for 14hrs. Guy that we sub for said he wanted to start at 6am and we just got done. Got to run a tri axle dump all day so I cant complain. We had 6 tri axle dumps and 3 backhoes, 2 telehandlers and 3 bobcats. still took all day...this was a big lot so a big pile/


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well me and Slone were out moving snow with the skid yesterday. Got more to do today too!!! And yes I got some pics of it too.

Looks like that storm is going to miss us by a longshot. They are putting it out into the ocean, which means the northeast is getting all the snow, bastards


----------



## Dubliner

We'll take it thank you.


----------



## carl b

I plowed some drifts today. me & Gary moved snow yesterday . I didn't get pics tho, I'm always in to big of a rush to stop to take pics .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;738926 said:


> I plowed some drifts today. me & Gary moved snow yesterday . I didn't get pics tho, I'm always in to big of a rush to stop to take pics .


Carl i know that feeling i get so in a rush to just get done and get the heck out of there.


----------



## carl b

Kevin


Are you moving ? renting or buying ?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;738959 said:


> Kevin
> 
> Are you moving ? renting or buying ?


my parents our getting divorced buying


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;738984 said:


> my parents our getting divorced buying


just make sure you mom gets what coming 2 her . your old man should be buying the new house.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;739084 said:


> just make sure you mom gets what coming 2 her . your old man should be buying the new house.


Its just a rotten deal chad thats all i know after 30 years together u wouldnt think thatd ud have to go threw everything deciding who gets what


----------



## born2farm

*Another plow question!!!*

Ok well I know that I have been asking a lot of questions but this is the only place I can come for answers.

I been thinking about what I want to rig my next truck up like and I have another Idea. I dont want to go with anything shorter that an 8ft bed. Im thinking F350 cab and a half/8ft bed and a boss v on the front and a rear blade. Or the same truck with a hink c plow. Just trying to stay driveway friendly because im big on that market right now. THanks again guys.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;739594 said:


> Ok well I know that I have been asking a lot of questions but this is the only place I can come for answers.
> 
> I been thinking about what I want to rig my next truck up like and I have another Idea. I dont want to go with anything shorter that an 8ft bed. Im thinking F350 cab and a half/8ft bed and a boss v on the front and a rear blade. Or the same truck with a hink c plow. Just trying to stay driveway friendly because im big on that market right now. THanks again guys.


get a snoway with down pressure and just be done with it and a 350 extended cab long bed wouldnt be driveway friendly at all even more so with 4 feet of back plow


----------



## kc2006

I do just fine with my 250 ext cab long bed. Only place i have issues is downtown where the roads aren't that wide. I have to jockey it to turn around. Any other time i'm fine, it actually turns better then the old truck I think.

I'd agree snoway with DP would do the trick, or just a backdrag blade. I wouldn't drop the huge money on a backblade for drives. All I do now is back drag twice spin around and push out. The poly blade seems to do a pretty good job at back dragging.


----------



## kc2006

hey kevin i kinda know what your going through. My best friends parents just split up, he's 32 and they're in their late 50's. my friend got the attorney for his mom and faught like mad. Ended up getting his dads race car (ex glidden car worth 60-80K) and got her money for 15 years plus half of what they sell their two houses for.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;739719 said:


> hey kevin i kinda know what your going through. My best friends parents just split up, he's 32 and they're in their late 50's. my friend got the attorney for his mom and faught like mad. Ended up getting his dads race car (ex glidden car worth 60-80K) and got her money for 15 years plus half of what they sell their two houses for.


there trying to keep it as civil as possible but u bet ur behind that i am not leaving with out my fair share of tools and anything eles i want.


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;739748 said:


> there trying to keep it as civil as possible but u bet ur behind that i am not leaving with out my fair share of tools and anything eles i want.


What ever you do be care full . Put in in your truck or trailer soon as you can . I've lost more than I'll ever get back on things like this . The only tools i need are duck tape,pliers ,heat , & a screw driver .

I hate the fact the steelers won .


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;739137 said:


> Its just a rotten deal chad thats all i know after 30 years together u wouldnt think thatd ud have to go threw everything deciding who gets what


its always ugly and if not it will. just make sure your mom gets her just do.


----------



## BRENTMAN

just lettin everyone know i got my truck (f250) and plow (Boss poly V) so if anyone in the west burbs of cleveland needs help or has any extra accounts they could spare, i'd be greatly appreciative. thanks guys......to see a couple pics, check em out in my profile pics....


----------



## oakmax

Lookin' for sub work in the youngstown/warren area. 
I plow my rentals and a few neighbors places but now I'm lookin for a little more work
Insured/reliable equipment 

Chris
3306515445


----------



## kc2006

hey another ytown guy. chris ill keep an eye out for u. im mainly in austintown/canfield/boardman are


----------



## f250man

Sorry Carl but I love it

STEELERS # 1 AGAIN


----------



## kootoomootoo

If you were born and raised in OHIO how can you be a Steelers Fan?

Pretty weak.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I watched that game at my buddy's house. He was rooting for the Cardinals and his wife was for the Steelers. Kinda funny sitting there half drunk watching those 2 bicker back and forth, lol. 

Finally got done with all the snow moving and what not now. Slone was a very, very big help to me as well. We loaded his dump from the front of my plaza about 10 times, putting as much snow in the truck as I could. Still got some decent piles, but no where near what it was. I took the skid and busted thru most of them, so that way when I do plow again I can stack it easier than hitting a brick wall.


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

Do any of your guys know of places selling liquid calcium chloride or liquid de-icer stuff? Been thinking about giving it a try.. got a commercial sprayer that sits in winter and like to try it out on walks and stuff.. Thanks


----------



## f250man

kootoomootoo;740171 said:


> If you were born and raised in OHIO how can you be a Steelers Fan?
> 
> Pretty weak.


My Family is from P.A and I grew up with my cousins that are Steelers fans so that's why I am and will always be a Steelers fan. Plus I root for a Winner not a loser like the Browns So that is why and Cleveland is Weak.


----------



## LesleinLawn

f250man;740181 said:


> My Family is from P.A and I grew up with my cousins that are Steelers fans so that's why I am and will always be a Steelers fan. Plus I root for a Winner not a loser like the Browns So that is why and Cleveland is Weak.


go to the Pittsburgh Plow Thread!!


----------



## f250man

I dont think so look at my post count and look at yours newbie.


----------



## kc2006

lmao. steve your supposed to be happy, your team won. your cranky today lol


----------



## f250man

Im very excited. But im not going to take anyones Sh** about rooting for a winner.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;740212 said:


> Im very excited. But im not going to take anyones Sh** about rooting for a winner.


i rooted for the steelers, and my girl rooted for the cardinals. She asked me why and I just said it will be that much sweeter when the browns beat the super bowl steelers twice during next years season. Good game Steve, but next year is the year of the Browns...


----------



## f250man

Will just have to wait and see Aaron


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ladies ladies gosh calm down it was close at the end. thats the only part i watchd what can i say i am not a huge sports guy


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;740221 said:


> Will just have to wait and see Aaron


yes we will Steve. All of the big plays were done by ohio college players. ben=miami, harrision=kent and santonio=The Ohio State University.


----------



## f250man

Yes they were and it was great to see those guys from Ohio schools do well


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I rooted for...the commercials lol and that didn't keep me awake very long. I'm not a sports kind of guy.


----------



## fordmstng66

I really didn't care who won the game. It was a good game though.


----------



## kc2006

hehe i got the jury duty pushed back till march 30th and the woman said if i'm busy with work i'll just have to fax over proof that i'm self employed and she'll excuse me. MUAHAHA no 20 dolla for me! 

in the words of dave chappell, CALVIN GOT A JOB!


----------



## oakmax

kc2006;740087 said:


> hey another ytown guy. chris ill keep an eye out for u. im mainly in austintown/canfield/boardman are


I live in Austintown, work in warren, have rentals in both. 
cw


----------



## kc2006

I'll keep your number incase I ever need a hand or break down. I live in austintown too.


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;740219 said:


> i rooted for the steelers, and my girl rooted for the cardinals. She asked me why and I just said it will be that much sweeter when the browns beat the super bowl steelers twice during next years season. Good game Steve, but next year is the year of the Browns...


Yeah.

I am a die hard Browns fan but I doubt next year is the year of the Browns.

Id rather not get my hopes up. If they do great its that much better, if they suck, its OK because thats what I expect.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

browns they have been back what 9 years and they still dont have it right.


Rob anynews on the baby yet?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Quess what i got today nope not a check. the offical renewal notice for the trucks fun fun theres a couple hundred bucks out the window


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I love those, lol. Mine are due every December, so that bridge has already been crossed. Still have to get one for the trailer come spring


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;740627 said:


> Quess what i got today nope not a check. the offical renewal notice for the trucks fun fun theres a couple hundred bucks out the window


Yup, mines sitting on my fileing cabinet yet because they are set to come due on my birthday, will wait till the last possible minute to do mine(20 more days to put it off). Did get an offical paper from the state for my LLC so i must of filled it out correctly. But it is the first of the month, I should be getting some checks in soon.


----------



## carl b

gotta love running the old meyers


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Travis, did you set up as a sole member LLC?? Gimme some info, I am looking to go LLC here soon myself.

Carl, that looks kinda bad!!! Time to break out the welder, or get a new blade. Check the Cleveland Craigslist. I think there are a couple Meyer in there for sale

I just checked my mail. Got the thing for the truck payment. I only owe 3k on it now!!!!!! And I got it in 06. I think that will get paid off come springtime!!!! My god it will be nice to have no payments other than house crap


----------



## kc2006

Carl if you need a welder let me know. got a hobart 220v here. Oh and meyers blow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kurt, couldnt agree more!!! Mine is starting to get the crack in the moldboard down by the pivots. Gonna need to do some welding action myself soon too!!!


----------



## carl b

heres my fix. I'm not the best but, it will do.


----------



## kc2006

I helped rebuild my friends poly blade last year. We put in new pivots, beefed them up some, welded up some cracks in the angle iron braces, welded up and beefed up the pivot bolt (king bolt whatever its called). They used too thin of materials oem. And the bent angle design for braces are junk. Metal has cell memory and wants to go back to the way it started thats why they want to flatten. I'm thinking about adding the new style lazer cut ribs to my poly to give it a better curve again.


----------



## carl b

their was 8-10 coats of paint i had to burn off . I know its not a roll of nickels .


----------



## carl b

kc2006;740658 said:


> Carl if you need a welder let me know. got a hobart 220v here. Oh and meyers blow


Thank you

I'll use yours at 3 am . next plow I'm sure it will f*** up some where


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;740651 said:


> Travis, did you set up as a sole member LLC?? Gimme some info, I am looking to go LLC here soon myself.


Yes i did, i emailed another guy all the info once so i'll see if i have it saved yet and will send it your way, hopefully will get to it sometime tonight.


----------



## kashman

crb 2500;740644 said:


> gotta love running the old meyers


i had 2 do mine 3 weeks ago always a good time i just cut them both off redid them


----------



## carl b

LesleinLawn;740203 said:


> go to the Pittsburgh Plow Thread!!





f250man;740208 said:


> I dont think so look at my post count and look at yours newbie.


HAY MAN I'm going to tell you were all friends here newbie . Your not starting on a good foot . I remember you post ( how to plow this lot ) or something . I know that lot. If you wont I'll P.M. you the address . we aren't here to hurt one anther that's why I didn't post where its at . I can't speak for all of us but , I can't handle any more work . I gave you my # if you needed help . Just be nice till you get to know a few of us .

Best of luck to you.


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;740715 said:


> Yes i did, i emailed another guy all the info once so i'll see if i have it saved yet and will send it your way, hopefully will get to it sometime tonight.


can you send one to me ?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;740971 said:


> can you send one to me ?


pm me your email and i will, probably going to be tomorrow though


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Got it, will get it to you and Tom tomorrow.


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;740974 said:


> pm me your email and i will, probably going to be tomorrow though


P.M. sent Thanks How do you like my address ? Its my fav. I have two more but, that one is just cool


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;740986 said:


> P.M. sent Thanks How do you like my address ? Its my fav. I have two more but, that one is just cool


I actually busted out laughing, it is a good one!


----------



## carl b

I'm going to try to take it slow today . I have to feed the truck oil and things . I think I'm going to buy one of these alts. for my truck that way I can keep my old one to have remand . what do you guys think ?
http://www.db-starter-alternator.co...H OUTPUT ALTERNATOR 90 91 92 93 94 95 7861-7


----------



## kc2006

i didnt see a price. how much are they and how much is a good name like powermaster?

summit has 50 dollars off orders of 200 or more going on right now. I'm heading down there tonight to buy rims for my car. 15x10's aint cheap


----------



## carl b

I live down the street from summit . we go their to play the video games they wont like $400 for one 200 amps . this ones $200 .


----------



## kc2006

i know where you be. you dont have to rub it in.

Try the 200 dollar one and when it poops out oh well it was only 200. I did that with a starter. a good one was 350, i found a new one for 125, it lasted 2 years then crapped out. Wasn't a big deal, i got 2 years out of it and it was cheap.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Damn it Carl I probably have seen you at Summit, lol. Must be nice living that close. That would be bad for my wallet:crying: 

Well I got another problem. My truck has decided to start peeing gas out now. I am starting more and more to think a new truck may not be a bad idea. This one has begun its nickel and dime stage.


----------



## carl b

Ya, its cool but, I still have to drive to go to Tip tool . out by Kurt . Caves games ext. and that where I be


----------



## kc2006

tips expensive. I got my welder there after thanksgiving one year cheap though. 600 bucks for welder, stand, auto darkening helmet, big roll of wire, gloves, and a few clamps. Couldnt beat it since the welder alone usually went for 550. 

Carl you buyin me and the woman dinner tonight when we're there? muahaha

Just got done talkin with a guy about health insurance, seems high now that i looked at other companies. His was 2100 deductable, 0% copay after that, 3mil max 121 a month. Only nice thing is the deductable goes down 10% every 6 months you don't meet it. Just looked at anthem, 1500 deductable, 0% copay after that, 7mil max, 101 a month. It's only 70 a month if i go 2500 deductable. Just for the fun of it i looked at me and the woman with maternity, 550 a month HOLY CRAP


----------



## LHK2

Just when you think your going to get your truck paid off, it starts costing you more in repairs. Had a another baby girl Monday morning 8 pounds 3 oz.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;741864 said:


> Just when you think your going to get your truck paid off, it starts costing you more in repairs. Had a another baby girl Monday morning 8 pounds 3 oz.


haha o no just what u need another woman. congrats


----------



## BRENTMAN

Hey guys, looks like a few inches on its way here in rocky river....I'm looking for sub work, or partner work, or extra accounts/referrals....Ive got my own Truck (F250), and plow (Boss poly V) I'm at 216-789-5624, call anytime 24/7. 
-Brent Papaleo
Bluedot Plowing

let it snow


----------



## Metz

LHK2;741864 said:


> Just when you think your going to get your truck paid off, it starts costing you more in repairs. Had a another baby girl Monday morning 8 pounds 3 oz.


hey congrats man, thats awesome


----------



## carl b

kc2006;741668 said:


> Carl you buyin me and the woman dinner tonight when we're there? muahaha


 Sure call me when you get here .
I know your hurting since you missed dhat $20 spot from jury duty LOL


----------



## carl b

LHK2;741864 said:


> Just when you think your going to get your truck paid off, it starts costing you more in repairs. Had a another baby girl Monday morning 8 pounds 3 oz.


congrats this ones on me


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Did you get my email for the LLC?


----------



## LHK2

Yea, my son Hunter and I are out numbered now.


----------



## born2farm

well looks like the snow is a no go for this storm. o well i guess. got some serious thinking to do before spring. got an offer to go work on another farm 5days a week and I wont be able to keep mowing and landscaping. still be able to plow some hopefully. i figure the way the economy is and they fact that my community isnt the richest it might be better to get a regular job with regular hours...idk.


----------



## EPPSLLC

Anyone need help in cinci? I'm 45 min. away and looking for some sub work


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;742028 said:


> Did you get my email for the LLC?


Yep,
thank you ,
I just looked at it .


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

Anyone know of a place selling liquid de-icer. I am looking for the blend to treat salt and use on lots.. thanks..


----------



## Young Pup

BuckeyeESPN;742636 said:


> Anyone know of a place selling liquid de-icer. I am looking for the blend to treat salt and use on lots.. thanks..


Sorry can't help you. Have you checked with your salt supplier maybe they can point you in the right direction. I see you have v on the back of truck it won't hurt to ask them.


----------



## Pirsch

BuckeyeESPN;742636 said:


> Anyone know of a place selling liquid de-icer. I am looking for the blend to treat salt and use on lots.. thanks..


Call your local street department. They can aim you straight to the dealer.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ahhhhh lake effect snow


----------



## fordmstng66

Looks good, i see you got that dusting they were calling for.


----------



## carl b

you suck I'm jealous I got an inch


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya mike and carl i slept on the couch lastnight cause the time i was gonna go to bed it really started snowing. It snowd this morning like 5-8am and dumpd a good 7 inchs or so nice light fluffy stuff but i couldnt judge where some of the piles were hiding underneath.


----------



## wkahler

Does anyone know what the rest of the winter is calling for in the almanac?


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;743073 said:


> ya mike and carl i slept on the couch lastnight cause the time i was gonna go to bed it really started snowing. It snowd this morning like 5-8am and dumpd a good 7 inchs or so nice light fluffy stuff but i couldnt judge where some of the piles were hiding underneath.


nice light ez pushing had some nice drifts


----------



## slone

hey kevin. what snow blower is that?


----------



## VBigFord20

This mess got me with my pants down. They said 1-3" and I went to bed with no plans to plow today. There is over a foot by my house, this entire area (royalton, broadview heights) got pounded hard.

Plus at one point it was snowing so hard I could not see and I backed into a fence post and cracked my tail light. Kinda sucks but a $40 light is not a big loss, could have been worse I guess.


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;743073 said:


> ya mike and carl i slept on the couch lastnight cause the time i was gonna go to bed it really started snowing. It snowd this morning like 5-8am and dumpd a good 7 inchs or so nice light fluffy stuff but i couldnt judge where some of the piles were hiding underneath.


you really need to take your truck to the do it yourself carwash, you making that poor ford look bad!!!!! I work by the airport, and could not believe how bad it was snowing all day today, only had about 2 inches by me, but that is ok still got a few hours in today.


----------



## fordmstng66

VBigFord20;743345 said:


> This mess got me with my pants down. They said 1-3" and I went to bed with no plans to plow today. There is over a foot by my house, this entire area (royalton, broadview heights) got pounded hard.
> 
> Plus at one point it was snowing so hard I could not see and I backed into a fence post and cracked my tail light. Kinda sucks but a $40 light is not a big loss, could have been worse I guess.


I had a fence post jump infront of me once also. You got lucky i lost a tail light, and also put a huge dent in the side of the truck.


----------



## slone

hey fordmstng66. where in willowick are you at? my folks live on 305


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

fordmstng66;743385 said:


> you really need to take your truck to the do it yourself carwash, you making that poor ford look bad!!!!!


I second that, but i couldn't say much till today, truck was white from the road trip to columbus last weekend.

Getting new letering mid next week, logo on doors, phone number below the door molding. Elwer lawn care on the top of windshield, along with elwer lawn care on the tail gate with phone number. Plus small llc cut outs for my yard signs. $175 range installed. Proabably going to spend another few pennies and get my front windows tinted also.


----------



## f250man

We got about 3" out here but they are caling for a 3-5" snow tonight will have to see just when I rake the blade off from all these late calls a week after the last big strom.

Tom what were you buying at Lowe's in willoughby today at 8:30. I saw your truck when I came out.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

mike its gonna rain this weekend so it will get washd


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;743326 said:


> hey kevin. what snow blower is that?


i think thats the 2400 i forget which one i had in front i also have a 2000 and some ariens one thats a pile comparent to the toros


----------



## Burkartsplow

we got 3 to 10.good day


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;743559 said:


> mike its gonna rain this weekend so it will get washd


i plan on parking my beater outside to get washed this weekend, because of the rain.


----------



## fordmstng66

slone;743428 said:


> hey fordmstng66. where in willowick are you at? my folks live on 305


Slone

I also live on 305 across from Arnold. Where about do your parents live?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya i wont wash the truck until i can put another coat of wax on it and since its gonna be awhile befor my metal gets warm enough to do that.


----------



## carl b

:redbounce:redbounce I got to plow 1/2 my route today !!


----------



## Young Pup

Must be my lucky year down here. About 2 weeks ago I was videoed tape by a local tv station and was on the news. Shawn texted me and asked if that was me. I forgot about it and said yep that would be me. Today I get a phone call and they ask if I knew I was in the paper. WTF are you talking about, sure enough they got me driving down the road with one burned out headlight on the plow gear. Now knowing how my luck goes, I will get a warning ticket in the mail from the local police department for the headlight being out. lol But it is already fixed.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;744077 said:


> Must be my lucky year down here. About 2 weeks ago I was videoed tape by a local tv station and was on the news. Shawn texted me and asked if that was me. I forgot about it and said yep that would be me. Today I get a phone call and they ask if I knew I was in the paper. WTF are you talking about, sure enough they got me driving down the road with one burned out headlight on the plow gear. Now knowing how my luck goes, I will get a warning ticket in the mail from the local police department for the headlight being out. lol But it is already fixed.


What station video taped you?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont know how much I will be on here, my computer is a pile of shyt. Keep getting the blue screen of death after 5 minutes of use. I think I got a virus or some crap, so I am trying to work on that now. 

Well after winter is over, it is going to be bye bye to my truck. Needs alot of work done and dont really wanna shell that kind of cash out on a 9 year old truck with 134,000 on it. Would much rather trade it in and take the repair loot to put down on a newer/new truck. And I would finance a plow in to the whole deal as well. Of course I will be getting another Chevy or GMC


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;744307 said:


> Dont know how much I will be on here, my computer is a pile of shyt. Keep getting the blue screen of death after 5 minutes of use. I think I got a virus or some crap, so I am trying to work on that now.
> 
> Well after winter is over, it is going to be bye bye to my truck. Needs alot of work done and dont really wanna shell that kind of cash out on a 9 year old truck with 134,000 on it. Would much rather trade it in and take the repair loot to put down on a newer/new truck. And I would finance a plow in to the whole deal as well. Of course I will be getting another Chevy or GMC


how much for the truck tompayup.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;744321 said:


> how much for the truck tompayup.


10 bucks cause no dealer is gonna give u anything for it i forgot to add those bastards for the effect


----------



## Chevy03dump

Tom, if you go buying new, ask about special packages for commercial buyers. When I bought mine, I was able to get a Dewalt Lazer Transit. About $500 value at no cost. Didn't come with the tri-pod or stick, but still a good deal.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Burkartsplow;744321 said:


> how much for the truck tompayup.


I dont know. I will have to put in a new front window of course before I sell it. None of the plowing goodies go with though, all goes for the new one. Im selling the plow separate of the truck regardless this spring though. Time for a new plow.



KGRlandscapeing;744339 said:


> 10 bucks cause no dealer is gonna give u anything for it i forgot to add those bastards for the effect


LOL, it is worth more than 10 bucks. But I am going to wait to get it valued by the dealer after I get a chance to clean it up real nice, etc


Chevy03dump;744346 said:


> Tom, if you go buying new, ask about special packages for commercial buyers. When I bought mine, I was able to get a Dewalt Lazer Transit. About $500 value at no cost. Didn't come with the tri-pod or stick, but still a good deal.


Thanks Gary, I will ask. I hope the dealers will still deal a lil come spring, bunch of tight wad bastards


----------



## f250man

f250man;743544 said:


> Tom what were you buying at Lowe's in willoughby today at 8:30. I saw your truck when I came out.


Tom it is cheaper to fix it then make a new payment for 6 yrs or more at 500 or more a month.


----------



## kc2006

guy i plow with just got a dodge 4500 chassis 4x4 diesel for 23k, they were asking 46k. theyre even paying the last 2 months of his current lease and letting him keep it those 2 months. talk about a deal.

what u guys think of this. for phonebook ads, i got 2 dollar bill size ads, a small ad in plowing section, 3 online ads for 329 a month. good bad? saw great results last year with the same minus the plowing ad, but it was 100 a month cheaper. dunno if i want to drop 4 grand during a bad economy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;744409 said:


> Tom it is cheaper to fix it then make a new payment for 6 yrs or more at 500 or more a month.


I understand that. But with trade in and money to put down, I will have close to 10 grand. Then just gotta be a good shiester and get a good deal on the truck I want. Gonna try to find an 08 versus an 09. They are a little more willing to deal on the 08's. Plus I put a truck payment into my business budget as well. Going to make sure all of the bases are covered before I do this though. Downtime for me is money, and I am getting tired of wrenching on the truck. I like it, but would much rather invest that time and money back into my business instead. If I dont get a new truck this year, I am for sure going to get a new plow and one new mower. Gotta get those write offs, lol. Dont get me wrong, I love my truck, but wanna get away before the nickle and dime BS starts with it.


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;744238 said:


> What station video taped you?


Channel 10 down on dublin rd doing a radio station that I sub contract for.


----------



## slone

hey mike. my folks live across from mildred. cedar sided house with all the landscaping in the front.


----------



## Young Pup

*Bulk salt anyone?*

http://columbus.craigslist.org/for/1021639800.html


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;744451 said:


> I understand that. But with trade in and money to put down, I will have close to 10 grand. Then just gotta be a good shiester and get a good deal on the truck I want. Gonna try to find an 08 versus an 09. They are a little more willing to deal on the 08's. Plus I put a truck payment into my business budget as well. Going to make sure all of the bases are covered before I do this though. Downtime for me is money, and I am getting tired of wrenching on the truck. I like it, but would much rather invest that time and money back into my business instead. If I dont get a new truck this year, I am for sure going to get a new plow and one new mower. Gotta get those write offs, lol. Dont get me wrong, I love my truck, but wanna get away before the nickle and dime BS starts with it.


I think you should find a used one and keep your old truck . That's what I'm doing . this year I'm buying one truck , mower, both used and new back pack . just waiting for a deal or steal LOL

yesterday I found a yz 50 for my boys for $140 .


----------



## Young Pup

I was looking at a 06 chevy with 17,000 on it. They are asking 22,000 for it. Priced out a 09 at 29,000 before any incentives or rebates and wheeling and dealing. I think I am going to be looking real hard at a new truck instead of the used ones. You don't get anyone elses headaches with a new one imo.


----------



## carl b

Young Pup;744499 said:


> I was looking at a 06 chevy with 17,000 on it. They are asking 22,000 for it. Priced out a 09 at 29,000 before any incentives or rebates and wheeling and dealing. I think I am going to be looking real hard at a new truck instead of the used ones. You don't get anyone elses headaches with a new one imo.


Theirs a dealer advertising up here from down town Columbus . $26,500 with a boss plow Its in the east ohio rv mag


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Carl I am tossing that kind of idea around as well. I am just sick of getting someone else's junk. I think finding a decent used 2500HD will be very tough since most people are gonna try to keep them as long as possible. I got a few months still to fully make up my mind. If I keep mine, I will be getting an ext 1500 or 2500 4x4 for the family/2nd plow truck. The wife likes to plow and I will be putting her in the 2nd truck. I think it would have a 7.5 ft on that and keep an 8 ft for mine. But after this season, no more Meyer!!! I am tossing it between a Boss trip edge or a Fisher. I want to get away from the full trip crapola. Just gonna have to wait and see though


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;744508 said:


> Theirs a dealer advertising up here from down town Columbus . $26,500 with a boss plow Its in the east ohio rv mag


Could it be Byers Chevrolet?


----------



## carl b

Young Pup;744516 said:


> Could it be Byers Chevrolet?


Jack somthing but they are in their too
Tom p.m.


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;744524 said:


> Jack somthing but they are in their too
> Tom p.m.


could be Jack Maxton

Thanks for the heads up.

JP


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;743630 said:


> we got 3 to 10.good day


Were you following me onto 71 at 150th that day?

I'm also tossing the idea of a new truck around. My problem is I am so conflicted as to what I want. I really need a van more then I need a truck, but would like to get a bigger truck so I can run a V-blade on some some of these lots that I do that are prone to major drifting.

I think my best option is a F-350 stranded cab 4x4 with a utility bed, non duelly. Its no wider then a normal 350, but with the box sides I can get some of the usability a van would provide, but with all the usability of a truck.

Plus Bass Ford still has like 4-5 2007 (yes, 07, old bodystyle) chassis on there lot that I am going to try and wheel n deal on.


----------



## carl b

Young Pup;744529 said:


> could be Jack Maxton
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> JP


that's it you win nothing are you going to Disney land ?


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;744539 said:


> that's it you win nothing are you going to Disney land ?


No I will just take the truck. Going to go and try and find the magazine down here for some ammunition that is for sure.

Thanks,


----------



## carl b

LOL 
heres the only link i can find
http://www.auto-rv.com/about.aspx


----------



## slone

can anyone answer this question? the auto auction that sits along route8. is it open to the public or dealer only.


----------



## carl b

slone;744578 said:


> can anyone answer this question? the auto auction that sits along route8. is it open to the public or dealer only.


It changes alot last I checked dealers only . adesa is the name tho


----------



## slone

thanks. i passed it again today on the way out to summit and i always wondered.


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;744557 said:


> LOL
> heres the only link i can find
> http://www.auto-rv.com/about.aspx


Cool, thanks for the link.


----------



## carl b

slone;744586 said:


> thanks. i passed it again today on the way out to summit and i always wondered.


http://www.adesa.com/Cleveland
Its open to all my bad


----------



## slone

thanks. i would like to check it out. never know what you might find


----------



## Chevy03dump

Go to their website. It shows upcoming sale list. Also there is the Akron auto auction, as well as skipco auction.


----------



## fordmstng66

slone;744485 said:


> hey mike. my folks live across from mildred. cedar sided house with all the landscaping in the front.


Mine is the greenish looking one, with no landscaping in the front, but it has a real nice porch now. Hope fully a new lawn next year, and some flower beds.


----------



## slone

i wanted my dad to take some beds out but he likes it. some plants are getting over grown. but i keep cutting them back. it looks good when all the tulips and daffadils are in bloom.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I ended up deciding to bite the bullet and get my windows tinted. Was told that the extended cab ones and rear are already at 20% so i'm going to add 30% to the front which is going to be illegal but i could care less. Getting that done saturday, decals mid next week, and then i just want to find a nice cb radio and then i'm done spending moeny on my truck untill it comes time next fall for a plow.


----------



## kc2006

u gotta watch skipco and them, theyre repo auctions. people know theyre gunna lose the car so they dont take care of the cars and beat them. my girlfriends dad buys cars at auction for a company and they stopped going that route because the cars were too beat.

i just bought an 05 equinox fully loadedwith low miles for 9 grand. girlfriend needed a new car. the dealer hated me by the end of that deal haha


----------



## slone

i would like to find a jeep wrangler sahara, something along those lines to put a plow on for my smaller drives. i would like to find something nice and clean and not break the bank.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;745115 said:


> i would like to find a jeep wrangler sahara, something along those lines to put a plow on for my smaller drives. i would like to find something nice and clean and not break the bank.


good luck with that nobody lets a jeep go for less then 6 k even when there like 15 years old. I would assume that u could say jeeps our probably one of the most reliable american cars on the road just about eveyone of them goes well over 130k and there all 4wheel drive. an the insurance on a soft top isnt nearly as much as a convertible car.


----------



## sefh

If you have the time and money look down south or out west for a Jeep. Most of the good ones are there. Jeep frames don't handle well with the salt around here. So if it has dealt with the salt for 15 + years the tubs are shot. You can find them cheap you just have to look for them.


----------



## VBigFord20

sefh;745306 said:


> If you have the time and money look down south or out west for a Jeep. Most of the good ones are there. Jeep frames don't handle well with the salt around here. So if it has dealt with the salt for 15 + years the tubs are shot. You can find them cheap you just have to look for them.


Yeah, Go with a TJ there frames are much better then the CJ/YJ frames. Most of those rust and break near the rear spring hangers. My CJ frame broke there, but when the cage was built we plated it and reinforced all the weak points and now its fine.


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;744557 said:


> LOL
> heres the only link i can find
> http://www.auto-rv.com/about.aspx


Found out today that deal was only good for January. It also was part of the gm loyalty program. Suppose to be coming out with something for February soon.

JP


----------



## paradise1229

Pump was serviced on the Meyer plow, leaks, ram rod shows hydraulic leaks on both sides. Myers Equip. told me to turn the 2 things on the piston angle rods and if it still leaks, they need packed? Anyways, They are factory welded. I'm not sure of the model or the year.


----------



## clark lawn

paradise1229;746671 said:


> Pump was serviced on the Meyer plow, leaks, ram rod shows hydraulic leaks on both sides. Myers Equip. told me to turn the 2 things on the piston angle rods and if it still leaks, they need packed? Anyways, They are factory welded. I'm not sure of the model or the year.


those are called gland nuts and they should not be welded thats how the rams go together.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Isnt it just as cheap to replace them?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I think new rams go for around 80-100 a piece. Prolly cost the same just for parts and that is still using old stuff. I would much rather just go new, IMO. 

Boy it was nice and warm yesterday. Worked in the garage for a little bit. Started up the mowers, and started cleaning them up too. Then I shoveled off my roof and chiseled the ice out of the gutters. That was fun. Almost fell off the roof twice, lol. At least I would have landed in snow and it is only one story too.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Was and still is warm here. Id say 75% of the snow is melted, all the 10" of it we had on the ground last week. Just the piles and big drifts that are left.


----------



## kc2006

Is spring here already? I'm sorta getting bored. but with the warmer weather at least its not a total PITA to work on stuff outside


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

mike i did wash my truck then i drove home and it got all dirty again. I did it in my grandparents driveway 3 months worth of road grime i wont hear the end of that.


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;746971 said:


> mike i did wash my truck then i drove home and it got all dirty again. I did it in my grandparents driveway 3 months worth of road grime i wont hear the end of that.


my grandma was a real peace of work she biched about every thing . the neighbor couldn't wash his car in his drive k it would kill her grass


----------



## paradise1229

clark lawn;746732 said:


> those are called gland nuts and they should not be welded thats how the rams go together.


I looked at them agian. Yep, thier welded. I'll probally just buy new. 1 on each side. Must be a really old plow since the new ones off the shelf turn.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

YAY!!! I finally found out what the hell is wrong with my truck. Had a lean code for both sides of the engine. And took it to someone that actually knew what the hell they were looking at and dealing with. Got a bum mass air flow sensor. 300 bucks from summit and it should be back in the saddle. Probably just going to get a cold air intake for it too since I already got the computer tuned for it.


----------



## slone

hey tom glad you got it figured out. got a question though. how tough was it to put the timbrens in? i am thinking about putting them in.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It was pretty easy. Got them done in about 20 minutes. Your original bolts shouldnt be as rusty, so Im sure we wont need the cutting torch like I used. I got mine from eshelman's for 165. Let me know if you get them and I can give you a hand putting them in


----------



## slone

i am thinking about those or having the elcectric windows put in. i just don't know if the windows are worth it at 399 installed.


----------



## slone

i got a couple drives in eastlake where it seems that i bottom out.i do have to replace my mudflaps. i back over the edge of the curb at my house and ripped one off.i like the ones at mill supply all rubber 12x 18 i think for like 12 bucks. i need to double check price.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

slone;747204 said:


> i am thinking about those or having the elcectric windows put in. i just don't know if the windows are worth it at 399 installed.


Dont waste the money with electric windows. I absolutely hate them!!!!!!!! There isnt a day that goes by that I wish I had regular windows instead of electric!!. Hell if it would work, I would give you my power stuff in trade for your regular stuff. Actually it might work, lol. let me know


slone;747212 said:


> i got a couple drives in eastlake where it seems that i bottom out.i do have to replace my mudflaps. i back over the edge of the curb at my house and ripped one off.i like the ones at mill supply all rubber 12x 18 i think for like 12 bucks. i need to double check price.


Yeah I had mudflaps too, but they got ripped off, except for one. I want to get the ones that go halfway up the wheel well and stick out an inch or so past. Those would really help keep all the crap off the truck


----------



## slone

that why i usually run the longer flaps so they keep alot of the junk off my pipes and the bed of the truck.i think i need the timbrens more than the windows. tomorrow i want to hand wash and wax the truck.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I need to wash/wax mine too. Plus about 100 other things I gotta do tomorrow too,lol


----------



## kashman

well mite have 2 go 2 a hotel the lake is rising 2 fast could be in my house by the mid week. I love and hat living on the water. Cops stopped by 2 tell me we mite need 2 get out


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That sucks Chad!!!! Where is the hotel party gonna be??:

I cant find my goddam usb cable for the camera. I got a few pics of me and slone moving snow piles around and a really funny a$$ pic. Gonna have to get a new one:realmad:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;747232 said:


> well mite have 2 go 2 a hotel the lake is rising 2 fast could be in my house by the mid week. I love and hat living on the water. Cops stopped by 2 tell me we mite need 2 get out


chad i wanna see pics


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Tom, why do you hate power windows?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

They always break. I have replaced 3 passenger side window motors, one complete regulator assembly, 2 driver side motors and 2 complete regulator assemblies. I like having a basic work truck, not one with all the bells and whistles like mine is. It is the LS thankfully and not the LT, otherwise I would have shot it by now. That and I like vinyl floors and vinyl seats. I can use the garden hose to clean it out and doesnt hold any smells


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;747242 said:


> They always break. I have replaced 3 passenger side window motors, one complete regulator assembly, 2 driver side motors and 2 complete regulator assemblies. I like having a basic work truck, not one with all the bells and whistles like mine is. It is the LS thankfully and not the LT, otherwise I would have shot it by now. That and I like vinyl floors and vinyl seats. I can use the garden hose to clean it out and doesnt hold any smells


Well thats a good reason to hate them. I, knock on wood, have never had problem with mine, but mine also probably has 1/4 of the miles that your truck has. You would never want my truck then, its an LT, it has pretty much everything besides the garage door opener thing you can program.


----------



## carl b

my 99 1500 went out at 77,000 it was a oain in the azz.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah that would be nice as the daily cruiser, but for work.....not so much. My next truck, when I do get a new one lol, will be a basic work truck,2500HD, dark blue, Dmax/Allison, and a 8ft Boss trip edge or a 9.2 V

Carl they were not that bad to replace. Took me about 45 minutes to do both sides


----------



## carl b

Man I'm so bored. I fixed the kids 4 wheeler an motor cycle today.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya it is nice for a daily driver, a lot of girls really like it so thats a plus. Just sucks during the season, trying to keep it clean all the time. Like you said if it had the basic work truck package, you just open the door and spray it out.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i like my power windows and locks buttttt i dont like when snow is flying in and soaking the switchs i worry they will quit and ill be suck with the window down


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;747252 said:


> Man I'm so bored. I fixed the kids 4 wheeler an motor cycle today.


You fixed it so they could ride it ago, so they could break it again, in return will create another weekend project for you...correct? haha


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;747257 said:


> You fixed it so they could ride it ago, so they could break it again, in return will create another weekend project for you...correct? haha


yep, I'm still waiting on parts . brake cable , air cleaner & such . the 4-wheeler got a new starter & batt tho .it now is good to break LOL


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;747251 said:


> Yeah that would be nice as the daily cruiser, but for work.....not so much. My next truck, when I do get a new one lol, will be a basic work truck,2500HD, dark blue, Dmax/Allison, and a 8ft Boss trip edge or a 9.2 V
> 
> Carl they were not that bad to replace. Took me about 45 minutes to do both sides


It takes me that long just to get out of the house .


----------



## slone

the rams for the meyers plows start at $78 at mill supply. those mudflaps i like start at $15.


----------



## carl b

slone;747272 said:


> the rams for the meyers plows start at $78 at mill supply. those mudflaps i like start at $15.


Just save your money . buy a real plow LOL


----------



## slone

mine have been good. i think the young lady was talking about having to get new rams. they have preety good prices on most of the plows out there. meyer, western, fisher etc. they also have parts for lawn equipment.mill-supply.com


----------



## carl b

I run meyer too, i was just kidding . it seems everyone here hates them


----------



## slone

i might change next year though. if i do i will put the meyer on my dump for a back up. i like the air-flo quick silver. a western copy it seems. just not enough dealers around yet and that concerns me. price was great though.


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;747239 said:


> chad i wanna see pics


i will in the am 20 people where on the lakewood bridge taking pics


----------



## slone

no offense taken. i don't always think about how i say things until after i say them and it dosen't always come out right. i have always ran meyers and am thinking it might be good to try another set up. i just want to be able to get parts anyplace and not have to rely on one dealer.meyers and western parts are around at most places.


----------



## kashman

they had some good prices on the hinikers Cplow 4200 western wide out 6500


----------



## slone

lake county is under a flood warning also. they are concerned about the chagrin river.


----------



## paradise1229

crb 2500;747277 said:


> Just save your money . buy a real plow LOL


I'm not sure which plow I would buy, but I would sell my plow first.


----------



## slone

a place in medina had good prices on hinikers, just to far to go for if something broke. the other nearest place was in chardon.


----------



## slone

they all break at some point in time. i just want a dealer or parts place close enough so that down time is minmal.


----------



## carl b

slone;747303 said:


> no offense taken. i don't always think about how i say things until after i say them and it dosen't always come out right. i have always ran meyers and am thinking it might be good to try another set up. i just want to be able to get parts anyplace and not have to rely on one dealer.meyers and western parts are around at most places.





paradise1229;747307 said:


> I'm not sure which plow I would buy, but I would sell my plow first.


I was just kidding, but if i ever do buy a new one it would be a boss


----------



## slone

the boss plows seem to be getting popular. i mainly see meyer, western,boss,some hiniker and a few curtis and blizzards. i rarley see fisher but looks like a good plow.


----------



## paradise1229

I'm not seriously buying a new one as of yet. If I did, Here's what I like:
Hiniker C-Plow, Boss Plow, Blizard or Western.

I plan on fixing it myself for now. Atleast that way I can learn by doing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will be going Boss or Fisher this year. All trip edge of course. This full trip crap is for the birds anymore. Clap has the Fisher on his Ford and loves the trip edge. He said he wont get another full trip, let alone another Meyer, lol. If I go Fisher, it will be a stainless Xblade for sure!!!!


----------



## fordmstng66

slone;747316 said:


> they all break at some point in time. i just want a dealer or parts place close enough so that down time is minmal.


Only down fall is Eshelman's is the only place open around us 24/7 when the snow is flying, and everyone goes there to get stuff fixed. I like Best truck, but they are never open when i need something.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I gave up on Best Truck. Their prices have gone sky high and they dont do much to help out the good customers anymore. I have spent several, several thousands with them and nothing. They work friggin bankers hours!!! How the hell can you work on plowtrucks and mowers, while running banker's hours??? I have gotten everything now at Eshelman's and they have been very good to deal with. And they dont try and rape you on parts prices


----------



## fordmstng66

tom i hear you with Best Trucks, there hours suck, i have not been there since i bought my mower from them. Eshelman's by far has taken pretty good care of me, especially when i was putting my plow back together before winter.


----------



## Easy

Eshelman's is the dealer I have been using for the past 4 years. They have never let me down when I really needed something. 
I was thinking of Fisher for my next plow, according to another thread on this site, Hiniker seems to have a problem with one of their mounts. I don't think it would be much fun to have the plow fall off while doing 50mph. on one of the country roads I travel on.
Don


----------



## kashman

well the ice cutter came and moved the ice out 2 the lake still not looking good


----------



## Easy

They are having the same troubles along the Chagrin River in Eastlake. 
I used to live in SurfSide, above the river off Lakeshore Blvd, and can remember the awful flooding of the homes down along the river. 
I wish them all the luck in the world.................
Don


----------



## Burkartsplow

my parents place in vermilion got missed, but aout 50 or so other houses got flooded yesterday. a little earlier then usual, but good in a way since it usually breaks up in late march early april and we have the potential for more rain and more floodiing. When i was younger we used to catch run away docks with our 15 alumacrafts a sell them back to there marina for a nice little fee.


----------



## Burkartsplow

hey guys, i have 3lawn tickets for the jimmy buffet concert in cincinnati available and another 4 lawn tickets for jimmy buffet in pittsburgh for this upcoming summer. I am only going to the pittsburgh one as we needed 4 for cincy and only got 3 instead. so i am selling the 3 general admission. these shows are sold out so any parrot heads out there give me a call of pm me.419-290-0230


----------



## kc2006

Is it ever gunna snow again?

I thought about going to hatfield mccoy to ride this weekend but it looks like their unseasonably warm weather is going byebye friday so thats out. I actually started working on my car again. Feels weird to be able to throw money at it again


----------



## carl b

what you ride Kurt ? 

I lost my wallet :realmad::realmad::realmad: I got a new drivers license today . now i need new cards money O ya and a new wallet


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That sucks Carl!!!! I have a chain going from the wallet to the belt loop, to help prevent this kind of issue, lol. And no it isnt a huge logging chain either

I need to rant for a minute.

I got a locking aluminum gas door for my truck back in June. Thing looked nice and helped protect my gas from being siphoned since the prices were 4.00 a gallon and the truck holds 36. I always lubed the lock and hinge as well as polish it. Well wouldnt you know the dam thing decided to fall apart?? The supposed aluminum peeled to reveal it was nothing more than chrome plated pile of poo and the stainless steel fasteners, well not so much. I went to gas the truck up today and guess what?? The goddam lock wont open. I tried wiggling the key, sprayed pb blaster in it, still nothing. So there I am standing at Sheetz like a fool inventing new words while kicking the shyt out of the gas door, LOL. So since the place I bought it has a 90 day return policy, I have to go thru the manufacturer. I emailed them and hopefully they do something about it. That was the biggest waste of 50 bucks ever!!!! I think wiping my a$$ with a 50 then setting it on fire would have been more justifiable!!!! 


Rant over, sorry guys lol:waving:


----------



## carl b

Maybe I'll do the chain thing . I don't know ? I have a $10 locking gas cap. Its worked for 2-3 years .


----------



## slone

tom i called randy at zerokos and he is getting me the timbrens for $140. should be in a day or so as long as the place have them instock. i am hoping they come in tuesday or wednesday at the latest. i'll let you know. once you get that cap off put it on the traintracks and let the train flaten it like a pancake.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

crb 2500;748265 said:


> Maybe I'll do the chain thing . I don't know ? I have a $10 locking gas cap. Its worked for 2-3 years .


Yeah the chain isnt too bad. I have it attached with key rings, so it is easy to remove if necessary. 


slone;748329 said:


> tom i called randy at zerokos and he is getting me the timbrens for $140. should be in a day or so as long as the place have them instock. i am hoping they come in tuesday or wednesday at the latest. i'll let you know. once you get that cap off put it on the traintracks and let the train flaten it like a pancake.


Are they the actual timbrens or the timbrens made by buyers?? Same thing, just a different name. I thought about taking the gas door out to the boonies and emptying my 12 gauge on it!!!! But the train thing would work too, lol. I used to flatten quarters and other change like that. I was amazed at how big they would be


----------



## slone

i don't know. randy said they got a different supplier. mill supply wanted 177. its amazing what a train can do.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That sounds like the Buyers ones. Nothing wrong with them, just a little less on the cost factor. Glad you didnt go to Best Truck. They wanted 265 for the damn things I am considering changing what kind of equipment I run since they are the only Scag dealer close. I may switch over to Gravely or Exmark. And possibly throw a Wright Stander in the mix too. Those things are so fun to use.


----------



## slone

there is a scag dealer in solon. actually chagrin falls. go to scags website and click on dealers and it will list all the dealers within 50 miles


----------



## fordmstng66

slone;748450 said:


> there is a scag dealer in solon. actually chagrin falls. go to scags website and click on dealers and it will list all the dealers within 50 miles


If that place is Sohar's, they are good, when best truck said they could not get me blades for the mower i bought from them, i went there, and they had the blades i wanted. Well worth the drive, but that was when i worked in Solon also.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;748450 said:


> there is a scag dealer in solon. actually chagrin falls. go to scags website and click on dealers and it will list all the dealers within 50 miles





fordmstng66;748458 said:


> If that place is Sohar's, they are good, when best truck said they could not get me blades for the mower i bought from them, i went there, and they had the blades i wanted. Well worth the drive, but that was when i worked in Solon also.


no no chargin pet is in chagrin falls on solon road tom and i were there for open house its probably a hall from where hes at now. and sohars is in macedonia


----------



## Burkartsplow

chagrin pet is the best, great deals and service.


----------



## kc2006

carl, i got a kfx 700 vforce. love that quad, it's big and comfy but fast. got quite a bit of stuff done to it. it'll hang with a 450r for about 200ft then the 450r pulls away


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;748565 said:


> chagrin pet is the best, great deals and service.


Aaron i havent seen any deals in that place i go in there and have a heart attack and walk out. Man i must be poor


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;748541 said:


> no no chargin pet is in chagrin falls on solon road tom and i were there for open house its probably a hall from where hes at now. and sohars is in macedonia


After i wrote that, i thought i was wrong about location, i went there when i was working in Hudson.


----------



## carl b

kc2006;748570 said:


> carl, i got a kfx 700 vforce. love that quad, it's big and comfy but fast. got quite a bit of stuff done to it. it'll hang with a 450r for about 200ft then the 450r pulls away


I'd like to get a raptor 660 this year .I know I still can't get the 700 my finances say no . so if i get the work i need. than I'll have one .

Scag is out dated to me . their big, slow and don't strip as well as others . I will admit I've never ran there rider . I hate the fact that you can only change the pitch of the deck on the wb. unless you take out the bolts .


----------



## Burkartsplow

A scag rider is like a tank. it runs over and through anything and stripes great. I think the best. Exmark are nice, but if you are looking for speed grad yourself a hustler. That thing will do 15 miles an hour no problem.


----------



## carl b

Burkartsplow;748798 said:


> A scag rider is like a tank. it runs over and through anything and stripes great. I think the best. Exmark are nice, but if you are looking for speed grad yourself a hustler. That thing will do 15 miles an hour no problem.


Hustler & Write both have 16 cc hydro pumps . Thats great if you don't plan on keeping them . the older a mower gets the less hp it has . the bigger the pumps the more hp it takes to run them


----------



## kc2006

crb 2500;748795 said:


> I'd like to get a raptor 660 this year .I know I still can't get the 700 my finances say no . so if i get the work i need. than I'll have one .
> 
> Scag is out dated to me . their big, slow and don't strip as well as others . I will admit I've never ran there rider . I hate the fact that you can only change the pitch of the deck on the wb. unless you take out the bolts .


I'd rather go the 660, better built IMO. The 700's look neat but heard too many stories about them. I was going to go with a raptor but a friend had a kfx and i rode it. The automatic is sooo nice and it rides like a caddy. Yet with the work done has the balls to stay with other bikes. If i drop 2 grand on the motor, i can have a 730 that will beat any decently modified raptor or 450r. Go alittle more and they have a 800 kit, a 960 kit and now turbo set ups.

And I'm exmark all the way. Reliable, cuts great. And my dealer is awesome so theres no other brand for me.


----------



## f250man

Carl you will like the raptor 660 better then the 700 it is only 26 cc less and it is a lot lighter also. I just picked one up last year and it is a 670 with a 11:1 stock bore piston and valves with a hot cam and gtyr exhast and it is loud and fast as hell. So much torqe it will stand up on 2 wheels in every gear with my 220# on it. Let me know when you get something and will go ride some time.


----------



## carl b

that's funny i was looking at this when i got the mail some one replied to the Ohio thread

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/rvs/1029350320.html

I don't know if I can buy just yet . money is now getting tight. no one is paying me .


----------



## f250man

I hear that I just spent 200 on rear tires and now I need a ne grab bar and Im going to order a bigger oil tank to keep it cool. I have a ton of money still out for January too.


----------



## f250man

Here is a link to a 660 http://cleveland.craigslist.org/rvs/1028090231.html


----------



## carl b

I still have it out on Dec. I've only got like 500 in from Jan :crying:

I cant make that link work  works now 

thats more cash & older than the Akron one


----------



## Burkartsplow

yeah i have money out still from this summer. I am going to 4 properties to make a collection run. I send plenty of emails and invoices, but they ignore them. I know they are there during the day and usually face to face gets results real quick.


----------



## kashman

well got 2 meet another ohio guy 2day . nice guy good spreader for the money.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

How in the world dose anybody live on a single income. Tonight sat down with my mom to crunch numbers between the loan for the house and property tax theres an easy 700 bucks a month. I mean i just dont know how we can afford everything. Might be time to go back to work.


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;749584 said:


> How in the world dose anybody live on a single income. Tonight sat down with my mom to crunch numbers between the loan for the house and property tax theres an easy 700 bucks a month. I mean i just dont know how we can afford everything. Might be time to go back to work.


700 thats cheap real cheap........... if you budget right you can make it on 2000. month no problem. i played the old payment game for some time didnt like it much. everything gets payed by the year


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;749587 said:


> 700 thats cheap real cheap........... if you budget right you can make it on 2000. month no problem. i played the old payment game for some time didnt like it much. everything gets payed by the year


Thats just the house dosent cover our 1200 bucks a month in food then utillitys and insurance just the number look so intimidating.


----------



## carl b

Its hard liveing on one income . I know It can be done tho . I've done it for 11 years . The one thing you can do is get 2 jobs . You said its for your mom. if she isn't dating than in the evening wal-mart (its not that bad ) I worked two jobs for attest 4 years . I did scaping in the day 7:30 to 6-7 slept got up at 3 a.m. ran news papers out to y-town ( one stop ) than went to my next job . the only reason I stopped my boy was like wheres dad ? Also she may get help like heap , or something . I used it my first year on my own . If you don't use it some one will . You pay for it any way . I still have to pay my taxes even know I have paid " them " back 10 fold .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

It just seems like a rotten deal cause she had always made more then him. Heck for the 3 years of high school i made more then he did. But There making it seem like shes gonna lose some of her 401k and some IRA or whatever. I am decent with money but some of this stuff sounds like jibberish


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sorry to hear about all this mess Kevin. You guys will be fine though. We have lived on 1 income for the past 4 years here now. And that has been with 2 kids too!!! It will be tough in the beginning, but it will get better with time. Come live a week in my life, and you will see. I do hope it all goes well for you. 

Well guys I have made up my mind finally. I went thru, figured all my costing based on the last 2 years now. My Z costs more to operate per hour than my pickup truck does!!!!! That is insane. So here is the quick plan: Keep the Z, use it only when ABSOLUTELY necessary, otherwise it is gonna sit. It is paid for, so it doesnt cost shyt for it to sit. My trailer, Im gonna sell and downsize it to something smaller. I basically got all my shyt too big for my briches and it is starting to cost more than it is worth. I need to run as lean as possible this year if I want to be in business in 2010. So anyone looking for a good 16ft open trailer, I have one for sale. If you have a smaller trailer that is in good shape, I would consider trade+cash for mine. PM if any interest


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas how is everyone? Sill alive and kicking here winter has been good to us down here so far. You guys take care I will see you around.:salute:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Holy crap Josh, you are still alive?? Good to hear from you and take care of yourself!!


----------



## carl b

Well If I wont to stay in biz. I geuss I need to fix my feul leak on my truck I used 1/4 tank in the last 2-3 miles home .


----------



## show-n-go

Sydenstricker Landscaping;750072 said:


> Sorry to hear about all this mess Kevin. You guys will be fine though. We have lived on 1 income for the past 4 years here now. And that has been with 2 kids too!!! It will be tough in the beginning, but it will get better with time. Come live a week in my life, and you will see. I do hope it all goes well for you.
> 
> Well guys I have made up my mind finally. I went thru, figured all my costing based on the last 2 years now. My Z costs more to operate per hour than my pickup truck does!!!!! That is insane. So here is the quick plan: Keep the Z, use it only when ABSOLUTELY necessary, otherwise it is gonna sit. It is paid for, so it doesnt cost shyt for it to sit. My trailer, Im gonna sell and downsize it to something smaller. I basically got all my shyt too big for my briches and it is starting to cost more than it is worth. I need to run as lean as possible this year if I want to be in business in 2010. So anyone looking for a good 16ft open trailer, I have one for sale. If you have a smaller trailer that is in good shape, I would consider trade+cash for mine. PM if any interest


what kind of trailer are you selling and how much. i need one that will haul a car and my quad


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is a 2006 ProStar 6.5x 16 foot tandem axle. It has brakes on both axles, break away kit with battery, 7 pin plug and 2 5/16th ball. It needs one new tire, which I may replace soon if it doesnt go, and has a few small dings in one of the fenders. Nothing horrible, and it is not a beat up piece of junk!!!! The decking is still in good condition as well. It has the original paint on it still. The GVWR is 7,000 lbs. It does have an extended tongue as well. Not too sure if would hold both a car and an atv together. Lookin to get 1800 obo for it. The trailers are built in Lima, Ohio too.

Carl, you had best fix that leak!!! Someone tosses a cigarette under that truck.....BOOM!!!!.....no more truck or potentially no more Carl. Dont wanna have that happen. Plus that is like throwing money out of the truck. Literally!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;750163 said:


> It is a 2006 ProStar 6.5x 16 foot tandem axle. It has brakes on both axles, break away kit with battery, 7 pin plug and 2 5/16th ball. It needs one new tire, which I may replace soon if it doesnt go, and has a few small dings in one of the fenders. Nothing horrible, and it is not a beat up piece of junk!!!! The decking is still in good condition as well. It has the original paint on it still. The GVWR is 7,000 lbs. It does have an extended tongue as well. Not too sure if would hold both a car and an atv together. Lookin to get 1800 obo for it. The trailers are built in Lima, Ohio too.


Although i have not seen Tom's, I will say that as these are built basically next door, they are very well built. Some of the best built that i've seen. Price sounds really good too, have seen a bunch on the internet that want more than that for a POS.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes they are very well built Travis. I pulled a 93 RX7 from by Pittsburgh back to the Westside of Cleveland on this trailer. Not one single issue, and tracked perfectly behind the truck the whole way. And was not even over weight either. I like this trailer, it is just getting annoying trying to angle it into my garage every time I back in. And I am cutting back on what I roll out with, so there is no need to tug this big of a trailer around. I for sure will buy another ProStar when it comes time for me to get into a big trailer full time. The main frame goes from the tongue all the way back to the wheels. Most trailers just have the tongue a-frame that ends a foot or two under the deck.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

If i didn't already have a nice trailer, i would buy that from you. I'm waiting for the weather to warm up so i can spray on a new coat of black paint to the trailer to make it look new again.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I want to drag the mowers out soon and give them a good pressure washing. Havent really done much on anything so far this winter. The mowers are still covered in the fall flap, lol. Never picked up the baffle for the WB either. Hopefully they still have it since I ordered it 2 months ago But then again it was on a month backorder. Hopefully I can get enough $$$ together and pick up a BR600. I hate my Echo and that is the last thing I own other than Stihl. Once that is gone, I will be running a completely orange fleet.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I have not done anything to equipment either. I've been staying busy lately with some woodworking projects. Seems like i'm spending all my mowing profits on woodwoorking tools now. Went to lowes the other day for a new blade and walked out with a bill of over 400 bucks. In the process of building a gun rack for my brother, should be really nice when done. I could make this a business too for when its slow in the mist of summer or slow in the winter.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;750163 said:


> Carl, you had best fix that leak!!! Someone tosses a cigarette under that truck.....BOOM!!!!.....no more truck or potentially no more Carl. Dont wanna have that happen. Plus that is like throwing money out of the truck. Literally!!!


Boom is that a bad thing ? my luck i would just get hurt



Sydenstricker Landscaping;750383 said:


> Yeah I want to drag the mowers out soon and give them a good pressure washing. Havent really done much on anything so far this winter. The mowers are still covered in the fall flap, lol. Never picked up the baffle for the WB either. Hopefully they still have it since I ordered it 2 months ago But then again it was on a month backorder. Hopefully I can get enough $$$ together and pick up a BR600. I hate my Echo and that is the last thing I own other than Stihl. Once that is gone, I will be running a completely orange fleet.


I love my echo what you got to sell me ?


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;750390 said:


> . Went to lowes the other day for a new blade and walked out with a bill of over 400 bucks. QUOTE]
> 
> Is Lowe's doing a new commercial thing ? they keep calling me . 2 times a day since Monday . I don't have their card so I can't owe them money ?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;750397 said:


> Elwer Lawn Care;750390 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Went to lowes the other day for a new blade and walked out with a bill of over 400 bucks. QUOTE]
> 
> Is Lowe's doing a new commercial thing ? they keep calling me . 2 times a day since Monday . I don't have their card so I can't owe them money ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, don't have their card...Prolly cause I'm not old enough for them to issue me on
Click to expand...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;750383 said:


> Yeah I want to drag the mowers out soon and give them a good pressure washing. Havent really done much on anything so far this winter. The mowers are still covered in the fall flap, lol. Never picked up the baffle for the WB either. Hopefully they still have it since I ordered it 2 months ago But then again it was on a month backorder. Hopefully I can get enough $$$ together and pick up a BR600. I hate my Echo and that is the last thing I own other than Stihl. Once that is gone, I will be running a completely orange fleet.





Elwer Lawn Care;750390 said:


> I have not done anything to equipment either. I've been staying busy lately with some woodworking projects. Seems like i'm spending all my mowing profits on woodwoorking tools now. Went to lowes the other day for a new blade and walked out with a bill of over 400 bucks. In the process of building a gun rack for my brother, should be really nice when done. I could make this a business too for when its slow in the mist of summer or slow in the winter.


Ya tom you will love a 600or even a 550 there awesome. BUt ur lookin at 500 bucks. And my uncle has the gun rack i built him up in the living room its pretty


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Gun rack in the living room? You aunt must be very easy going lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Is this month over yet?? Been way too boring for my liking!!! I think I have slept thru half this month, lol And I have only plowed once:crying:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Thats better than me tom, Have not plowed all all. This warm weather actually makes me in the mood to mow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hear you Travis. I was out doing flyers yesterday. A waste probably, but I make a proof here and have them printed elsewhere, and they are fairly cheap. I am going to try and pick up 10 more places this year. That will put me at my goal for the season. Any more will just be great!!!! And I based my goal on just the lawn maintenance end, not including anything else. So that will just be that much better. And I may have the study material soon for the fert test. My wife works for Weed Man and she said that her boss may be able to give us the study material. That would be a nice thing to get, plus do my LLC soon too


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;750777 said:


> Gun rack in the living room? You aunt must be very easy going lol


she hung some little flag from the bottom When i staind it It matchd all there molding and cabnets and stuff. So it fits right in. I go out of my way to please


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;750880 said:


> she hung some little flag from the bottom When i staind it It matchd all there molding and cabnets and stuff. So it fits right in. *I go out of my way to please*


I find myself doing that a lot of times too.

I'll have to start a thread in the off topic when i get this one done of some of the projects I have made.


----------



## carl b

I got my fuel line done today . I gave a guy $50 walla it was done .

flyers are a wast here they blow around until i pick them up . Most guys put a price on them that is 1/2 of what I charge so I'm glad no one looks .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I dont put prices on mine no thank you. get stuck with some idiot thinking ull cut his 3 acre lot for 30 bucks ha no


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;751033 said:


> I dont put prices on mine no thank you. get stuck with some idiot thinking ull cut his 3 acre lot for 30 bucks ha no


so will you cut my yard for $30 its only 1 acre


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

KGRlandscapeing;751033 said:


> I dont put prices on mine no thank you. get stuck with some idiot thinking ull cut his 3 acre lot for 30 bucks ha no


I'll do it for 20, give him my number


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;751056 said:


> so will you cut my yard for $30 its only 1 acre


carl double that number and add 5 bucks or so and ull be close to what ill do it for


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;751107 said:


> carl double that number and add 5 bucks or so and ull be close to what ill do it for


If your getting $65 per. than I need to charge more . I get $50 at one than it goes down if you have more .
what am i saying its my yard i pay $5 to mow it . (gas )


----------



## carl b

Kevin,

I was thinking about you as i pay my gas , cable elc, cell , taxes . I'm late on the gas . I have been to lazy to wirte checks . I just spent $1500 and haven't left my house . That's not even the house payment .


----------



## kashman

i get 85 for this lot it takes me all of 12 min from truck 2 truck


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Since i was talking woodworking on here, made a thread in off topic with some pictures

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=751135&posted=1#post751135


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;751126 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I was thinking about you as i pay my gas , cable elc, cell , taxes . I'm late on the gas . I have been to lazy to wirte checks . I just spent $1500 and haven't left my house . That's not even the house payment .


carl for the first time in 20 years were cancling the paper


----------



## carl b

you can get it for free on the web . I know what you mean . It seems most people all ways have more . don't sweat it tho . I have had harder than others at times . allot of people have two incomes one makes ok money with good health the other works for them and their friends


----------



## carl b

kashman;751132 said:


> i get 85 for this lot it takes me all of 12 min from truck 2 truck


I can't get that much here . does the owner see the property ? why do they pay so much ? the going rate can't differ that much . how meany lots are their ?


----------



## clark lawn

KGRlandscapeing;751144 said:


> carl for the first time in 20 years were cancling the paper


if your paper isw like ours there are more than enough coupons to cover the cost of the paper. the wife pull 10-15 dollars worth out every week and the paperonly costs 2 dollars a week.


----------



## kashman

crb 2500;751158 said:


> I can't get that much here . does the owner see the property ? why do they pay so much ? the going rate can't differ that much . how meany lots are their ?


1 lot and no the owner never stops by. she called me asked how much i gave my price she said good. i have a contract for the city for abandon houses she got my name from them.


----------



## fordmstng66

Elwer Lawn Care;751059 said:


> I'll do it for 20, give him my number


I am sold, will it still be 20 even though i live in Willowick. I also have about 1 acre. For the first year i was at my house, i cut the 1 acre with a 21" Honda mower, wow it took like 3 hours.


----------



## carl b

kashman;751216 said:


> 1 lot and no the owner never stops by. she called me asked how much i gave my price she said good. i have a contract for the city for abandon houses she got my name from them.


Nice,

do you mow it weekly ? Is this just one or is your route that good ? If so now I know I need to raise my price .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clark lawn;751176 said:


> if your paper isw like ours there are more than enough coupons to cover the cost of the paper. the wife pull 10-15 dollars worth out every week and the paperonly costs 2 dollars a week.





fordmstng66;751306 said:


> I am sold, will it still be 20 even though i live in Willowick. I also have about 1 acre. For the first year i was at my house, i cut the 1 acre with a 21" Honda mower, wow it took like 3 hours.


Will just jack the cupons from my grandparents but its just so my mom can put alittle more away. And mike i can cut that with a 20 in about an hour well when i was in shape. heck thats how i got my sun tan on cut and bag my whole yard


----------



## fordmstng66

Kevin wow if that would take you 1 hour when you are in shape, i must really be really out of shape, because it takes me about 30 minutes now with my 48" walk behind, but i do have it only on the #2 speed, believe it or not, i enjoy cutting grass, and working around the yard.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey the ground is kinda turning white here again, lol. Its only a dusting, but hopefully a sign of winter is prepared to start again!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;751335 said:


> Kevin wow if that would take you 1 hour when you are in shape, i must really be really out of shape, because it takes me about 30 minutes now with my 48" walk behind, but i do have it only on the #2 speed, believe it or not, i enjoy cutting grass, and working around the yard.


with my hydro mike i can cut the whole thing and have the mower back in trailer in 15 mins. i grabd the stop watch i used for running and startd it when i opend the trailer and left it in the trailer when i got back i stopd it. thats what i do when i get bored


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;751342 said:


> Hey the ground is kinda turning white here again, lol. Its only a dusting, but hopefully a sign of winter is prepared to start again!!!


Tom it did not sound like we going to get much this weekend, has anything changed? Last night sounded like just a dusting, I will leave my plow off, so we get plowable snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is about all we are gonna get. My plow isnt going anywhere but in the garage for a good while I think. There may be a few salts, maybe this month but Im not expecting much otherwise. I hope that we dont get slammed all March with snow. I would like to start spring clean ups by the middle of the month, hopefully. I am about ready to take the headgear and crap off the truck too. But knowing my luck we will get slammed and it will take forever to get it all put back together and go plow, lol


----------



## kashman

crb 2500;751331 said:


> Nice,
> 
> do you mow it weekly ? Is this just one or is your route that good ? If so now I know I need to raise my price .


need it or not every week. i have 2 big dollar routs and 1 small rout. the cheapest cut i have is my mom dads place 30. I start at 40 but my average is 60.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah the real money is in the Westside of Cleveland. All the younger, prosperous people moved out there to get the heck away from all the crabby old farts on this side of town, lol. Im sure there are other reasons, none I will mention on the net But then again I bet there arent even half the amount of landscapers in that area as there is here or down in your area Carl. Too many people trying to do the same thing. I would say 90% or better of them have no clue what they are doing, nor any clue what to charge. Not saying Im perfect, but better than at least half of the riff raff. Most just pull numbers out of the air or their butt and go with it. They have the hey that will put gas in the mower, and buy me some lunch!! I bet they have never sat down and figured by the hour what they should charge, much less measure a property. And I highly doubt things will ever change because this is such a simple business to start up. That is what makes it so appealing to everyone. And that is why it really never will have the proper professional persona to it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Thats it The large companys charge more because there over head is off the chain.But since any monkey can get in on the ground floor they just make it up as they go. 


Anybody work in avon? A lady my mother works with moved from Twinsburg to there. And they are looking for a landscaper and plower.


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;751593 said:


> Thats it The large companys charge more because there over head is off the chain.But since any monkey can get in on the ground floor they just make it up as they go.
> 
> Anybody work in avon? A lady my mother works with moved from Twinsburg to there. And they are looking for a landscaper and plower.


I WORK IN AVON i HAVE ABOUT 10 ACCOUNTS OVER THERE.HOOK ME UP KEVIN.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;751392 said:


> That is about all we are gonna get. My plow isnt going anywhere but in the garage for a good while I think. There may be a few salts, maybe this month but Im not expecting much otherwise. I hope that we dont get slammed all March with snow. I would like to start spring clean ups by the middle of the month, hopefully. I am about ready to take the headgear and crap off the truck too. But knowing my luck we will get slammed and it will take forever to get it all put back together and go plow, lol


Thanks Tom, 
now I know we'll all get a big snow. LOL



Sydenstricker Landscaping;751587 said:


> Yeah the real money is in the Westside of Cleveland. All the younger, prosperous people moved out there to get the heck away from all the crabby old farts on this side of town, lol. Im sure there are other reasons, none I will mention on the net But then again I bet there arent even half the amount of landscapers in that area as there is here or down in your area Carl. Too many people trying to do the same thing. I would say 90% or better of them have no clue what they are doing, nor any clue what to charge. Not saying Im perfect, but better than at least half of the riff raff. Most just pull numbers out of the air or their butt and go with it. They have the hey that will put gas in the mower, and buy me some lunch!! I bet they have never sat down and figured by the hour what they should charge, much less measure a property. And I highly doubt things will ever change because this is such a simple business to start up. That is what makes it so appealing to everyone. And that is why it really never will have the proper professional persona to it.


You a have set amount ?  I do well, I think ,

Some one all ways will do the job cheaper less quality ,exc.

I'm not the best . I will say this I am better than 90 % of the guys here .

professional , I have a peace of paper , does that help . I don't know I never showed it to any body that I work for .


----------



## carl b

kashman;751529 said:


> need it or not every week. i have 2 big dollar routs and 1 small rout. the cheapest cut i have is my mom dads place 30. I start at 40 but my average is 60.


I don't even get a dollar for my moms. she keeps my kids tho .

What's the most you ever got for 1 mow & go . no weeding or anything like that just mow,trim, and blow ?


----------



## kootoomootoo

I have a commercial account on the westside...going to add a few resi's...I will see if the numbers match the bragging.


----------



## kashman

crb 2500;751812 said:


> I don't even get a dollar for my moms. she keeps my kids tho .
> 
> What's the most you ever got for 1 mow & go . no weeding or anything like that just mow,trim, and blow ?


650. it was the plane dealer downtown. did a bunch of sod work for them 2


----------



## kashman

kootoomootoo;751855 said:


> I have a commercial account on the westside...going to add a few resi's...I will see if the numbers match the bragging.


if you think all westside is rich keep dreaming if you want the big money you better be on lake rd water side or avalon you cant touch a house for under 2 mill. the son of applebees just payed 1.5 mill 2 knock the house down and build new


----------



## VBigFord20

Ground is starting to turn white again here. Its a start...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No Carl a piece of paper doesnt matter, lol. Just another thing to spend money on. 

I dont charge my dad or my grandfather a cent to cut their grass. I figure they put up with my BS from birth to 17, and kinda helped me get into business, I at least owe them that much. 

Yeah the truck had like a 1/4 inch on it this morning. It is a far cry from what we could use, but a start I guess. I would much rather have spring starting really. 

This is stupid, but I figure I will share. My wife just got pissy because I dont want to pack 4 people into my truck and drive to Macedonia. She wants to get something that wont fit in the car. So my 2 year old and a car seat, my 4 yr old(almost5), wife and me in a reg cab truck. Yeah not so much. But of course I am the a$$hole in the whole thing, lol. I give up


----------



## kootoomootoo

The wife can sit in the bed.
Problem solved.



Sydenstricker Landscaping;752093 said:


> No Carl a piece of paper doesnt matter, lol. Just another thing to spend money on.
> 
> I dont charge my dad or my grandfather a cent to cut their grass. I figure they put up with my BS from birth to 17, and kinda helped me get into business, I at least owe them that much.
> 
> Yeah the truck had like a 1/4 inch on it this morning. It is a far cry from what we could use, but a start I guess. I would much rather have spring starting really.
> 
> This is stupid, but I figure I will share. My wife just got pissy because I dont want to pack 4 people into my truck and drive to Macedonia. She wants to get something that wont fit in the car. So my 2 year old and a car seat, my 4 yr old(almost5), wife and me in a reg cab truck. Yeah not so much. But of course I am the a$$hole in the whole thing, lol. I give up


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;752093 said:


> No Carl a piece of paper doesnt matter, lol. Just another thing to spend money on.
> 
> I dont charge my dad or my grandfather a cent to cut their grass. I figure they put up with my BS from birth to 17, and kinda helped me get into business, I at least owe them that much.
> 
> Yeah the truck had like a 1/4 inch on it this morning. It is a far cry from what we could use, but a start I guess. I would much rather have spring starting really.
> 
> This is stupid, but I figure I will share. My wife just got pissy because I dont want to pack 4 people into my truck and drive to Macedonia. She wants to get something that wont fit in the car. So my 2 year old and a car seat, my 4 yr old(almost5), wife and me in a reg cab truck. Yeah not so much. But of course I am the a$$hole in the whole thing, lol. I give up


Tom what is she getting?


----------



## Metz

got a question for the lawn guys here:

so I want to bid on this job, its government property. the township has had this one landscape company doing the maintenance (grass cutting, leaves, etc) at the township baseball fields (5 fields), the administration building, and a cemetary. the landscape guy that has had the contract for the past 5-7 years is friends with the lady who is in charge of the parks dept. so naturally he always wins the bid. I also happen to know alot of the same people he does, and want to bid on this job. its supposed to be open bidding every year, but they never advertise that cause they want this dude to always get it. 

anyways, all my accounts are residential and small commercial, so this whole process is new to me. any advice? I got a generic contract ready, i'm properly insured, etc. I guess I just go up to the township and ask for permission to bid? it should be public record what this dude bid last year, right? when would be the appropriate time to get moving on this?


----------



## kashman

Metz;752242 said:


> got a question for the lawn guys here:
> 
> so I want to bid on this job, its government property. the township has had this one landscape company doing the maintenance (grass cutting, leaves, etc) at the township baseball fields (5 fields), the administration building, and a cemetary. the landscape guy that has had the contract for the past 5-7 years is friends with the lady who is in charge of the parks dept. so naturally he always wins the bid. I also happen to know alot of the same people he does, and want to bid on this job. its supposed to be open bidding every year, but they never advertise that cause they want this dude to always get it.
> 
> anyways, all my accounts are residential and small commercial, so this whole process is new to me. any advice? I got a generic contract ready, i'm properly insured, etc. I guess I just go up to the township and ask for permission to bid? it should be public record what this dude bid last year, right? when would be the appropriate time to get moving on this?


just go up and ask but you still will get black balled .


----------



## carl b

have some one else call to start. then go to the public bid opening. It must be a sealed bid if its paid by tax dollars . than watch how he low bids . than high on fert. or high on leaf removal . When they call get a break down !! not just one price for the whole year . If you need more on this P.M. me we can talk . 90 % of the time you'll get black balled sad but true .


----------



## kc2006

Theres a school over here that had the same thing going. Guy was friends with the property manager, I'm friends with a couple of the office people there. They all told me the guy waits till the day before the bid is due, the manager tells him what the lowest bid is and he goes $5 under to win it. The price should of been almost 700 a cut, the office people told me the range was 625-775, I bid it at 400 lol. Guess who won it though. Everytime i saw them out there mowing it I laughed. I figured if I won the bid I'd just turn it down.

I got two huge bids I'm working on now, if I get them I won't be taking on any work this year. Hopefully I don't have to pull the same stunt.


----------



## kc2006

Oh and metz, get cracking on it. The one municiple bid i'm doing is due march 1st.


----------



## Burkartsplow

You are allowed to bid it. Just go the township and ask for abid sheet. they have to give it to you as long as you have the proper insurance and everything. Most towns go with low bid. They dont have much money usually and grass is the last thing on there list. ***Make sure you ask for the previous years numbers from the secretary at the township hall. These numbers are public knowledge and she will have to give them to you, NO questions asked. You can get the numbers from the last10 years if you want. You have a right to know what your city or township is spending your tax dollars on. Most times when i bid on city or goverment jobs the numbers dont even make it worth my time to look at the properties. It may save you some grief and the guy that is doing it now and keep doing it and not making any money. Some companies are ridiculous in what they charge to do work. I had a city for a coule of years and I was under bid by $800 for lawn cutting per week. They wanted me to come back but i was like I cant touch those numbers. Mine went up from the year before. I just laughed evertime I saw this guy cutting during the summer. thinking what a sucker. And the funny thing is he saw my numbers from the previous 2 years.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sports feilds take time. Thats why park and rec departments have there own idiots to mow them. The also dont hustle like a landscaper dose though.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is why I really dont or wont waste my time with the government bids. All the "big" guys all scurry to bid the lowest price, lol. Then they think their shyt dont stink when they are gettin 30 bucks a cut on a 2 acre field, LMAO. All you can do is laugh and wave. 

My wife wanted to get a bunk bed from someone of of CL. I told her I am not paying a ticket for 4 seat belt violations, and what ever else they felt like. But of course I am a complete dick now, blah blah blah. Yall know how it is


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;752359 said:


> That is why I really dont or wont waste my time with the government bids. All the "big" guys all scurry to bid the lowest price, lol. Then they think their shyt dont stink when they are gettin 30 bucks a cut on a 2 acre field, LMAO. All you can do is laugh and wave.
> 
> My wife wanted to get a bunk bed from someone of of CL. I told her I am not paying a ticket for 4 seat belt violations, and what ever else they felt like. But of course I am a complete dick now, blah blah blah. Yall know how it is


you want wood or steel i got like 10 sets at my cabin in pa


----------



## Burkartsplow

Bunk beds rule...!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

If you got a set, wood would be nice. 

Well what is the general consensus this time on winter?? Done? Or still got a lil more to go? I think it is time to wrap it up and start getting the trend ready for spring.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We will still get another plowing in for sure i believe. Might not be a big one but another 2-3 inch. But i'm ready for the warm weather now.


----------



## carl b

Today: Scattered snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33. North wind around 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. Total daytime snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 

Tonight: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 18. North wind around 6 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Presidents' Day: A chance of snow showers, mainly before 2pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 29. North wind between 7 and 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 



I hope we get 2-3 more salts so i don't have to keep it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hell I think the plow is getting moved out of the way for now, so I can get my trailer out and start working on stuff. No point in leaving that yellow turd in my way if I cant use it. Ahh a lil less than 2 months and I can take the whole set up off my truck. Then I can save up and get my new plow finally, lol. I really mean it this time


----------



## kc2006

still early. Last year we had one or two pretty big pushes, plus I was out plowing a couple days before easter. 

I think we still got more to come. I'm not all rested up yet, too early to be thinking spring for me.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah we did get this lull last year. Then we got slammed with that big daddy in March. I think we got the most snow out of that one. 29.5 out in Madison, and I know there was 24 everywhere I was. Plus then you had the god awful drifts. There were some places where the drifts were coming up to my mirrors I really dont wanna deal with that again. I left my house Friday around 5pm and didnt stop till Monday at 5pm. Then the wife went out to take care of call ins, etc


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;752775 said:


> Hell I think the plow is getting moved out of the way for now, so I can get my trailer out and start working on stuff. No point in leaving that yellow turd in my way if I cant use it. Ahh a lil less than 2 months and I can take the whole set up off my truck. Then I can save up and get my new plow finally, lol. I really mean it this time


can i get 1 dibs on your old plow ?


----------



## kc2006

think of the money though 

lol I'd be happy with the money people owe me. People are really slow paying this month.


----------



## carl b

no one is paying me . that's just wrong . I thought i got rid of all those people who can't afford me.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Everyone so far has paid me. I dont get into the slow pay/no pay till about August. I think that is when everyone forgets or runs out of $$$, lol. Usually it is the other contractors that dont pay me or are very, very slow to pay. Bunch of bastards. A few are good though. I think other business owners are worse than homeowners are.


----------



## LHK2

Tom, sounds like you need to get a crew cab. Got a duramax crew for sale, seats six fine. Do you still have the saw for sell?


----------



## Young Pup

Still going to be winter for awhile longer, sorry guys. Although I did take my zero turn in for warranty work last week. lol. 


JP


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I still got the saw for sale. Lost your email addy when my computer had issues a a few weeks ago. PM it to me again and I will send pics asap!!! 

The way things are going in my life right now, I will only need the reg cab here very, very shortly


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;753043 said:


> Yeah I still got the saw for sale. Lost your email addy when my computer had issues a a few weeks ago. PM it to me again and I will send pics asap!!!
> 
> The way things are going in my life right now, I will only need the reg cab here very, very shortly


it cant be that bad buck up and be nice 2 her for a few days or just hang out in the garage for a few . it will get better soon summer coming money will be poring in soon money makes every body happy


----------



## f250man

I have put a stop on plowing on 5 accounts that owe me each over $1000.00 for January alone. And sent them all letters informing them of that and still have not been paid. Told them that they signed a contract and I was holding up my end now they need to hold up there end.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;753089 said:


> I have put a stop on plowing on 5 accounts that owe me each over $1000.00 for January alone. And sent them all letters informing them of that and still have not been paid. Told them that they signed a contract and I was holding up my end now they need to hold up there end.


 Put a boot in their a$$!!! Unfortunately we are going to start seeing more and more of this. Hey man I got a question for you, since you are the construction guy, could lead to some $$$ for you. Call me 440-639-2941



kashman;753051 said:


> it cant be that bad buck up and be nice 2 her for a few days or just hang out in the garage for a few . it will get better soon summer coming money will be poring in soon money makes every body happy


Nope, she is leaving to her parents' house for a month or so. She sent the oldest off to stay with her sister. So it is just going to be me and the little guy for a while. We are gonna see how things go. Been together for 4 years and married for 3 come August, if we make it that far


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;753096 said:


> Put a boot in their a$$!!! Unfortunately we are going to start seeing more and more of this. Hey man I got a question for you, since you are the construction guy, could lead to some $$$ for you. Call me 440-639-2941
> 
> Nope, she is leaving to her parents' house for a month or so. She sent the oldest off to stay with her sister. So it is just going to be me and the little guy for a while. We are gonna see how things go. Been together for 4 years and married for 3 come August, if we make it that far


The wrst part about having kids is they get hurt the most. A couple years ago it was the first time i was close to a divorce. My neighbors and good family friends. They have to awesome little girls. We help raise both of them. heck the oldest one spent more time with us then she did at home. And his company changed his job all around and the whole thing went to heck. And now about 3 years later the oldest one is about 9 maybe 10 and things rnt good for her. Breaks my heart i guess people change. So do what u have to. eitherway to be there for ur boys.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;752775 said:


> Hell I think the plow is getting moved out of the way for now, so I can get my trailer out and start working on stuff. No point in leaving that yellow turd in my way if I cant use it. Ahh a lil less than 2 months and I can take the whole set up off my truck. Then I can save up and get my new plow finally, lol. I really mean it this time





kc2006;752781 said:


> still early. Last year we had one or two pretty big pushes, plus I was out plowing a couple days before easter.
> 
> I think we still got more to come. I'm not all rested up yet, too early to be thinking spring for me.


I think we will have more this year thats for sure. I just hope we don't have the big ones.


----------



## SNOWPIMP

I got to work Friday and I wasn't plowing snow. Seems rare for that to happen lately. Bad part was it took me longer to dig my "tool" out then to do the job LOL..Good news was since I Put the NEW wireless remote (don't weld on anything with ANY electronics that cost $1,400.00) I got to sit in the customer's house and grind from their kitchen!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

awesome i want one


----------



## SNOWPIMP

KGRlandscapeing;753227 said:


> awesome i want one


Well that 1 is for sale I've had it for almost a year and might have made $1,500 with it. I spent that much fixing the remote! I actually had no use for it when I bought it. I had a customer that HAD to have it and had cash in hand (how many times has that story been told LOL). So I bought it for HIM in Florida hauled it up here (making only $2,000 basicly the frieght) and when I got it to his door he insisted my gooseneck should go with it or he wouldn't pay. So yeah now I grind stumps when I can. I've sold it 3 times on Ebay but we all know how well that goes! hahahaha

Here is the 2 plugs I had to adapt to make a after market wireless reciever work on my machine (apparently mine is so new the remote ppl didn't know the factory changed their harness configuration). Then they sent me a schematic for a towable machine So I had to figure out how to hotwire the reciever to test each of the 18 or so wires on both sides. Only took me about 6 hrs and a few note pads to install my new "plug and go" remote. LOL

I've got to admit it is a beast though it will eat up a 3 foot stump in under 5 mins (101hp)


----------



## VBigFord20

Today was interesting. Went to help out a friend and tow his truck to his house since he lost the lease on the shop he rented for the last 4 years. Anyways when I got there he was welding in a new coil bucket so we could get it back on all 4 tires. We load up and hit the road, stop at McDonalds on Rt.43 in Brimfield before getting on the highway. 

As I pull out of there I here this loud POP CLANG CACHINK sound and feel all the weight shift right. I look back and his truck is leaning to the side and I am panicking thinking it slid off the trailer. I then see something come flying down, hitting the ground and rolling around and realize what it is. THE FREAKING COIL BUCKET!!! His welds did not hold and it flew off the truck with such force that a guy who stopped that was behind us said it flew about 30 feet in the air (there's no hood on the truck).

Thankfully no one was hurt and no real damage was done, except for the huge hole in his heater core. It was by far the scariest moment I ever had while towing. Pics to come tommarow.


----------



## carl b

I was wright by their on 59 yesterday . I was going west out of ravenna went a super charged grand pre pulls up ( I'm in the wife's Honda ) he looks at me I look at him. tell the wife it changes in to one lane. I have to pass him . were off I had him by 3/4 of a car till 75 than i hear his car pulsate . so i slowed down let him think he won . people will kill there cars to to win nothing not me i didn't even let hers red line . It was fun tho . xysport


----------



## clark lawn

what is a coil bucket? never heard of it.


----------



## kc2006

Can you tell plow jockeys are hurting for money? Not even an inch of snow (probably 1/2-3/4") and I saw TONS of guys out pushing lots. 

I enjoyed sleeping till 8, except when a certain person kept texting me waking me up.


----------



## Burkartsplow

We got 2 inches over here on the westside. Nice little ban came through after 1 last night. Got to push and salt all of my commercials and do the resis that were in the band. it strechted from westlake to 176 Jennings freeway. i will take it...


----------



## Metz

accuweather sayin we're supposed to get significant snow wed>thurs from this storm out of california. bring it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I took the rest of the plow stuff of the truck. Im done with this winter. Already working on quotes and what not for the spring!!! Im ready to start that work again


----------



## big pusher

Sydenstricker Landscaping;753540 said:


> I took the rest of the plow stuff of the truck. Im done with this winter. Already working on quotes and what not for the spring!!! Im ready to start that work again


I hope you are wrong. I still have about 40 ton of salt that needs spreader this season.


----------



## kc2006

Metz;753532 said:


> accuweather sayin we're supposed to get significant snow wed>thurs from this storm out of california. bring it


I saw its supposed to be mid 40's on wednesday and the cold front will move in towards night. Probably gunna be icy then snow on top of it.

I'm hoping it doesn't hit till thursday, got another marketing class wednesday i dont want to miss.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;753509 said:


> Can you tell plow jockeys are hurting for money? Not even an inch of snow (probably 1/2-3/4") and I saw TONS of guys out pushing lots.
> 
> I enjoyed sleeping till 8, except when a certain person kept texting me waking me up.


Could that person be R_ _ Cl_ _ _ er lol


----------



## kc2006

lol no, he hasn't talked to me in a while, i think he hates me. He usually just wakes me up once, about 6:30 daily. I was talkin about clarker lawn. I was the one sending him messages first though. I was at the g/f's place which is 30 mins south of us so he lets me know whts going on when i'm there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL he doesnt hate you. He is just absent minded and forgets to call people, lol. Ron is a pro at forgetting to call people back (then again so am I)

Another boring day. Too damn cold to start cleaning up my equipment. So I will just find more stuff to putts around with at home. I think I have beaten Doom about 5 different times this week, lol.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;753595 said:


> lol no, he hasn't talked to me in a while, i think he hates me. He usually just wakes me up once, about 6:30 daily. I was talkin about clarker lawn. I was the one sending him messages first though. I was at the g/f's place which is 30 mins south of us so he lets me know whts going on when i'm there.


Heck, I am 3 hours south of Ron and he texts me letting me know what is going on. lol It is all good. I do the same to him too. Some flurries flying here today.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;753540 said:


> I took the rest of the plow stuff of the truck. Im done with this winter. Already working on quotes and what not for the spring!!! Im ready to start that work again


You might want to rethink that. Accuweather is calling for 3 inches here Weds-Thurs. You are closer to the storm center so you should get nailed.


----------



## carl b

I hope we get more snow. I need to get rid of my salt .We will wait and see. accu weather was the one that made me move snow .just so it could melt . :realmad:

Ron he calls me 5 times one day. than nota for weeks .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL I just got the "hey I gotta beep, lemme give you a call back" and then nothing for hours or days That is typical Clap for you. Maybe since we are talking about him, he may actually post. 

Yeah Carl, I moved alot of snow too due to what accuweather said. Sure as shyt, it all melts. I think I have a couple baby piles left, no bigger than my blade. 

JP, last time accuweather said we are gonna get nailed with snow, it was 65 degrees a day later Im not buying there BS anymore. I will glance at radar, and then utilize the window there afterwards. If I cant see the roof marker lights on the truck, its time to roll. Plus the lightbar is flat, so it is real easy to gauge off that out the window


----------



## Burkartsplow

I have a few large piles that i moved that are still 6 or 7 ft tall and about 20 ft across in two corners of one my lots. they were at o ne point 12 or so ft tall. But I needed that warmup to clear away some of my smaller lots. We will see what happens weds into thursday. I have to send out invoices today. I bill on the 15 th of the month. I think it is easier on them since at the end of the month they get all of there bills and mine does not get lost in all of the other paperwork, That was what one account said a few times last year and I told them this year they wont lose it since it will come in the middle of the month. Tom you are done with the winter already. You were doing so good for awhile there. That quick shot of warmth flipped the switch in tom and got him thinking of summer time.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL Aaron. I gotta start thinking positively man. I am about to be a 22yr old single dad and a whole mess. And if I dont start thinking spring, I will slack and get nothing done to prep for the season. I start wanting snow about September, lol. Gotta keep motivated

LMFAO I just had the best phone call ever. Hooked up one of my buddies with a fat broad for prom. He said for 50 bucks and a fifth of Jack and its on. This chick is about 250-300 lbs easy. Ahh I love my life sometimes


----------



## VBigFord20

This is the end result to my story. The coil bucket is the thing that the coil and the shock attach to. As you can see the coil on the passenger side is now in the heater core.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Holy shyt man!!!! I think I would have needed some fresh underwear after that happening on my trailer!!


----------



## kashman

you got the blade off shyt we aint even out of feb yet.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;753725 said:


> LOL Aaron. I gotta start thinking positively man. I am about to be a 22yr old single dad and a whole mess. And if I dont start thinking spring, I will slack and get nothing done to prep for the season. I start wanting snow about September, lol. Gotta keep motivated
> 
> LMFAO I just had the best phone call ever. Hooked up one of my buddies with a fat broad for prom. He said for 50 bucks and a fifth of Jack and its on. This chick is about 250-300 lbs easy. Ahh I love my life sometimes


It is tough to stay motivated at this time of the year. Still the possiblilty of snow and trying to get everything ready for summer time. 8 months of sun and fun and cuttin grass. I am heading to my hometown this week to put up door hangers and postcards. I should be able to pick up about ten accounts with them most likely. I am getting ready to ogo bid a few lage properties. I need to make sure I can replace all the money I am going to spend in the coming month. Going to get a truckcraft aluminum dump insert and I found a deal for a new truckcraft deicer unit. I was going to get at the end of summer, but I am going to svae over a 1000 on t he salter alone. I cant pass up a deal like that.


----------



## carl b

Nice, I wont that deicer . than i think how I've only used 5 tons this year .probably not a good investment LOL are you buying the one on plowsite ?


----------



## Burkartsplow

crb 2500;754007 said:


> Nice, I wont that deicer . than i think how I've only used 5 tons this year .probably not a good investment LOL are you buying the one on plowsite ?


if it still for sale I will take a look at it and see what he wants for it. If not I found a brand new one. The dealer has one left and he wants to move it so he is willing to drop a $1000 off retail. I think I can get another 2 or 3 off when I go and talk to him. I would think since i am going to buy the insert and spreader from him this late. But I mean I am going to use that insert all summer long. I am pretty excited about it. I mean the aluminum only weighs 400lbs. That is like nothing in the back of the truck. It will make the truck ride better since i have the air bags in the back and when it is empty it is not the best ride, but with a little bit of weight she is like cadillac cruising down the road. The guy selling his looks like its in good shape still. I was going to purchase snow dogg poly v box, but I wanted to be able to see out the back of the truck still and I can use the dump all year long so I I think the extra cash is going towards a good investment.


----------



## carl b

Is it just me or is the sun more to the north today ? Its shining on my screen like it would it spring . 

I have to work on the shed today . clean out find what i lost. than go look at a truck . I found a 2000 3500 Chevy for 7950 with 75,000 on it .


BTW I've plowed with my rack on all year no big deal the truck crafts are great dumps . yours will have a better tail gate too .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It seems like it is more north. Usually never shines thru my office window like it is now. I got a few bulbs coming up already by my house I think it will be here sooner than we think. I plan on, weather permitting, to get going on my spring clean ups in a month. Im done waiting on stuff to fall on the ground before I can go to work. Is the truck a new body truck, or the old one still?? 

Yep the plow, salter and everything to do with snow is off my truck. I even put my cb whips back on the back rack. Think spring man, think spring. I think you guys on the westside have a better chance at any snow than we do. The past few snow yall have gotten, the sun is out here.


----------



## kc2006

crb 2500;754295 said:


> Is it just me or is the sun more to the north today ? Its shining on my screen like it would it spring .
> 
> I have to work on the shed today . clean out find what i lost. than go look at a truck . I found a 2000 3500 Chevy for 7950 with 75,000 on it .
> 
> BTW I've plowed with my rack on all year no big deal the truck crafts are great dumps . yours will have a better tail gate too .


Lay off the drugs and the sun will be where it should be lol.

How are the tail gates on the truck crafts? I bought a brimar this year and the damn tail gate hinges literally ripped. I dropped the tailgate and the chains weren't attached so it bottomed out when it slammed open. That pushed the hinge pins outward and ripped the brackets. Thats after 2 months of use and now the dealer is going to probably hit it back with a hammer and weld it. I told brimar NO i want them replaced completely and use some good ass paint now that the powdercoating will be ruined back there.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;754302 said:


> It seems like it is more north. Usually never shines thru my office window like it is now. I got a few bulbs coming up already by my house I think it will be here sooner than we think. I plan on, weather permitting, to get going on my spring clean ups in a month. Im done waiting on stuff to fall on the ground before I can go to work. Is the truck a new body truck, or the old one still??
> 
> Yep the plow, salter and everything to do with snow is off my truck. I even put my cb whips back on the back rack. Think spring man, think spring. I think you guys on the westside have a better chance at any snow than we do. The past few snow yall have gotten, the sun is out here.


Its the old body . ya I'm ready to work now. I still have my plow rack on tho .



kc2006;754331 said:


> Lay off the drugs and the sun will be where it should be lol.
> 
> How are the tail gates on the truck crafts? I bought a brimar this year and the damn tail gate hinges literally ripped. I dropped the tailgate and the chains weren't attached so it bottomed out when it slammed open. That pushed the hinge pins outward and ripped the brackets. Thats after 2 months of use and now the dealer is going to probably hit it back with a hammer and weld it. I told brimar NO i want them replaced completely and use some good ass paint now that the powdercoating will be ruined back there.


here's a pic . I'm just waiting till I find some one with a welder to do it or let me use it . the welds were just poor welds to start with on mine .


----------



## paradise1229

crb,

I have a welder you can use here in Warren.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just use some duct tape and zip ties, lol 

Washed the truck today, kinda needed it. Such a nice sunny day for it too. Looks like that storm coming in will only bring some rain and some mix crap. Put the squeegee on!!!!


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;754412 said:


> Just use some duct tape and zip ties, lol
> 
> Washed the truck today, kinda needed it. Such a nice sunny day for it too. Looks like that storm coming in will only bring some rain and some mix crap. Put the squeegee on!!!!


how cold was it out i need 2 finish my light bar 2 day


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

According to accuweather, it is 35. Just put a few layers on and you will be good to go!!! What kind of lightbar you got??


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;754471 said:


> According to accuweather, it is 35. Just put a few layers on and you will be good to go!!! What kind of lightbar you got??


old code3 got it from my girls uncle for xmas he keeps asking her y i didnt have it on . cant tell him its out of date that i really dont like it


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;754468 said:


> how cold was it out i need 2 finish my light bar 2 day


What lightbar are you putting on. It is still cold out there 34 right now.I h ave abidding war between two dealers in regards to truckcraft and downeaster. i can get a complete truckcraft aluminum dump and spreader for 8350 or I can get a complete SS downeaster insert with spreader for 7600. the guy who is 7600 is trying to knock off a couple more hundred so we will see. They both come with the cab rotector and roll out trap and stuff like that.I know the downeaster weighs 400 lbs more and i was going to go with the truckcraft until this dealer who i talked to today in toledo came in with the lower number for downeaster. and the thing with the dealer in toledo he sells both products and he said he thinks the downeaster is a better product then the truckcraft. Finally a dealer that is nnot just bias to the one product he sells. He sells both and said both are great, but he said the downeaster will hold up better in the long run. hey chad you have an insert dont you. what kind do you have.


----------



## Chevy03dump

I don't have any experience with either insert, but I would go steel. Salt will corrode the aluminum and it won't stand up to abuse. IMOP. Go stainless, but check the grade of stainless and thickness. I checked into putting a truckcraft de-icer on my dump, and the comments I got from people that had them, was to be careful. If the salt freezes and you lift it up to move it to the back, if it all lets loose at once, the aluminum tailgate might be bent. Just something to think about. Have fun and spend that money. Got to get this economy moving. lol


----------



## kc2006

crb 2500;754374 said:


> Its the old body . ya I'm ready to work now. I still have my plow rack on tho .
> 
> here's a pic . I'm just waiting till I find some one with a welder to do it or let me use it . the welds were just poor welds to start with on mine .


what is it 1/4"? If so my welder will make it it's bia. I could even throw a small piece in there to tie the top and bottom piece together.

The hinge assembly on my brimar is cheap. I'm thinking it's not even 1/8" thick piece of flat stock they bent in to an L and it ripped in the bend. POS.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;754480 said:


> What lightbar are you putting on. It is still cold out there 34 right now.I h ave abidding war between two dealers in regards to truckcraft and downeaster. i can get a complete truckcraft aluminum dump and spreader for 8350 or I can get a complete SS downeaster insert with spreader for 7600. the guy who is 7600 is trying to knock off a couple more hundred so we will see. They both come with the cab rotector and roll out trap and stuff like that.I know the downeaster weighs 400 lbs more and i was going to go with the truckcraft until this dealer who i talked to today in toledo came in with the lower number for downeaster. and the thing with the dealer in toledo he sells both products and he said he thinks the downeaster is a better product then the truckcraft. Finally a dealer that is nnot just bias to the one product he sells. He sells both and said both are great, but he said the downeaster will hold up better in the long run. hey chad you have an insert dont you. what kind do you have.


its a ezdump i like it . the truck craft ones look real nice 2 i see a lot of them around


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;754412 said:


> Just use some duct tape and zip ties, lol
> 
> Washed the truck today, kinda needed it. Such a nice sunny day for it too. Looks like that storm coming in will only bring some rain and some mix crap. Put the squeegee on!!!!


sold , I think I'll do it I may have to add some super glue .LOL may be JB weld



paradise1229;754382 said:


> crb,
> 
> I have a welder you can use here in Warren.


Thank you, but I'm not driving that far to fix it.



kashman;754550 said:


> its a ezdump i like it . the truck craft ones look real nice 2 i see a lot of them around


Ezdump is out of business. 
they had the best salter out of all the inserts . It had a auger that run from the front to the back of the bed


----------



## carl b

kc2006;754527 said:


> what is it 1/4"? If so my welder will make it it's bia. I could even throw a small piece in there to tie the top and bottom piece together.
> 
> The hinge assembly on my brimar is cheap. I'm thinking it's not even 1/8" thick piece of flat stock they bent in to an L and it ripped in the bend. POS.


Ya I need to make a guset for it . I'm just fixing it for now later I will fix it better


----------



## Chevy03dump

Carl, I'm closer, and have both a buzz box and mig. Just give me a call.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Carl I was really thinking more along the lines of plumber's putty or gutter caulk LMAO

Sold an aeration and a mowing contract today. Got a bid packet in the mail too. I hope this turns out to be a good season!!!


----------



## f250man

Tom the NOAA forcast said up to a foot by friday night. We will have to wait and see the lake is wide open here in Madison.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will believe it when I see it, lol. But the lake is for sure open for business again. Just hope it doesnt do like it did back in December and early January, blow right over us. Just gotta keep our toes crossed, since crossing our fingers doesnt work


----------



## carl b

Chevy03dump;754648 said:


> Carl, I'm closer, and have both a buzz box and mig. Just give me a call.


cool I'll call you some time later in the week . I may have found one to buy. I hate to spend money now tho.


----------



## f250man

We will see I hope we get some good plowable snow. I wish for the ******* sake that havent paid yet we get dumped on.


----------



## f250man

Carl now you sound like the Clap. Man you guys got money to burn. LOL


----------



## carl b

I don't live with my mom . I allways make sure i have money tho but, hell $1000 per week dosen't go any where now a days 









J/K I don't make a grand a week . Its more LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

crb 2500;754720 said:


> I don't live with my mom . I allways make sure i have money tho but, hell $1000 per week dosen't go any where now a days
> 
> J/K I don't make a grand a week . Its more LOL


Dang i wish i made 50k a year in take home pay


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;754723 said:


> Dang i wish i made 50k a year in take home pay


Me to. Its hard being poor . That's why I buy tools so I can do more witch saves more in the long run . I don't make loads of money it was just a joke .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That would be best case scenario for ya Steve. Get a good foot or so, and those SOB's arent plowed because they wont pay. Wonder how fast the wallets and checkbooks fly open then. 

1,000 bucks a week isnt bad at all if you know how to budget money. I have lived on much less than that before. If I had Clap's money, I would burn mine, LOL


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;754739 said:


> That would be best case scenario for ya Steve. Get a good foot or so, and those SOB's arent plowed because they wont pay. Wonder how fast the wallets and checkbooks fly open then.
> 
> 1,000 bucks a week isnt bad at all if you know how to budget money. I have lived on much less than that before. If I had Clap's money, I would burn mine, LOL


You and I can't compare with him . he lives at home . has no kids . Yes I do wish I could live at home. Mom said no .:crying: If I lived at home I'd be rich .

Steve , 
Thats funny, I hope we get the snow just for you . What are you going to do if you see some one plowing your lot . At the min You need to let them know they don't pay


----------



## Burkartsplow

clap is swimming in money.... He wishes


----------



## kashman

well here it is not 2 happy about it but will make do


----------



## Burkartsplow

I would be if people would pay me. It would make buying this insert and spreader more justifiable if I could get some cash back. I calle one of my clients 2 times today and no return call. I get one they get there new invoice with a late fee on for last month I will get a phone call real quick.


----------



## carl b

kashman;754749 said:


> well here it is not 2 happy about it but will make do


whats wrong with it ? looks good to me


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah he does have that easier than us. If I lived at home, no kids, etc, I would be pretty well off too. But you gotta look at it like this, how much work is left in his area?? Sure he does damn well in the winter, but in the money making season, not as much. His area is very, and I mean goddam dukes of hazzard rural, lol. How many of those people have lost their job/retirement in the last year?? I bet a ton. Sure it looks good from the outside, but really it aint no slice of pie. But he does very well though either way

Chad the lightbar looks fine. As long as it works and does the job, who cares how it looks?? Kinda fits the era of the truck too.


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;754758 said:


> Yeah he does have that easier than us. If I lived at home, no kids, etc, I would be pretty well off too. But you gotta look at it like this, how much work is left in his area?? Sure he does damn well in the winter, but in the money making season, not as much. His area is very, and I mean goddam dukes of hazzard rural, lol. How many of those people have lost their job/retirement in the last year?? I bet a ton. Sure it looks good from the outside, but really it aint no slice of pie. But he does very well though either way
> 
> Chad the lightbar looks fine. As long as it works and does the job, who cares how it looks?? Kinda fits the era of the truck too.


it dos fit year wise


----------



## Burkartsplow

My buddy just picked up a 2006 ford f350 PSD dually crew cab black with leather interior as his daliy driver.The funny thing is he sells commercial real estate and he lives downtown chicago. I will get some pics up of it in the next two days when he sends me one. He is my odl college roommate and he is 6'6" and weighs 250. He is one big dude so the truck will fit him good.


----------



## kashman

if you do it right its high cost business so no you will never get rich but you can make a good living


----------



## kashman

aaron how do you like working out at the y im at anytime fitness its ok but they dont have shyt for machines


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Shyt I havent seen the inside of a gym since I was 16 running track and doing shot put/discus. I really do need to go. The Y is within walking distance of my house, but their rates are pretty high. Though about doing fitworks or something


----------



## VBigFord20

My 315lb frame lets people know that I have not been in a gym in a long time, Since about late 03 when I had physical therapy for my broken ankle. I was never a lightweight, but I packed on about 50 lbs since high school that I really need to loose with a 10 year reunion coming up soon enough.


----------



## kc2006

I see how it is carl. I drive down your way for lunch but you wont drive here for me to fix your truck and do lunch. :crying: thats fine.

F gyms, i bought all the machines I needed/wanted. Figure 350 a month to go to a nice gym here, or just drop the 2500 like i did for all the equipment, and you dont have to deal with other people...yet i haven't used it in 2 years. I need to though, gained about 40lbs since then and my sides all messed up now.


----------



## carl b

Kurt , I will p.m. you my # . call me and we can talk . I need to go out to tip tool before mowing season . so we'll do lunch


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I signed up to take my fert and squirt test. Downloaded all my study stuff right from the ODA site. Sure as heck beats waiting for it. Holy shyt I didnt know the core was 182 pages and the turf shyt is 260 pages I got *ALOT* of reading to do before the 25th of February. But I think it will be worth it. Im taking the test out in Burton. Took it once before in 06, never got any study stuff and only failed by 1 point. Pretty good for not studying if you ask me


----------



## kc2006

i didnt even study. just seemed like simple stuff to me. the recert classes suck. u have to sit around all day and listen to lectures on stuff that should be common knowledge. id be all for it if i actually learned stuff


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im not gonna read every page of it,lol. Give it a good skim and what not, thats it. No way Im reading 400 pages of crap. The recert classes are that bad?? Then again most recert classes are. I had a driver's class thing a few years ago. That was pretty bad, lol.

They make a cliff's notes for all this? LOL


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;754848 said:


> Well I signed up to take my fert and squirt test. Downloaded all my study stuff right from the ODA site. Sure as heck beats waiting for it. Holy shyt I didnt know the core was 182 pages and the turf shyt is 260 pages I got *ALOT* of reading to do before the 25th of February. But I think it will be worth it. Im taking the test out in Burton. Took it once before in 06, never got any study stuff and only failed by 1 point. Pretty good for not studying if you ask me


Good luck Tom.
I got all the books just incase you ever need to barrow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got them downloaded, but it may just be easier to have an actual book in hand. I will let you know on those books. We will see after one night of staring at the computer screen


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Tom, i still havn't studied mine either. Plobably going to take the test mid march depending if they close our extention office.


----------



## Lux Lawn

I thought it was bad the last time I took the test but it seems worse this time.
I more I think about it expiring the madder I get...I always said I would never take it again.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I just want to get it done and overwith before the season starts and all the bid packets are all gone. A few places want you to provide the license info to them. Plus I want to do it right and be legal about my business. Next step after this, LLC time. I think that should take care of everything Other than the list of repairs the truck needs and now my car too. Needs a muffler, radiator and possibly a new transmission

Has the test gotten worse?? It was pretty poopy before.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;754875 said:


> I just want to get it done and overwith before the season starts and all the bid packets are all gone. A few places want you to provide the license info to them. Plus I want to do it right and be legal about my business. Next step after this, LLC time. I think that should take care of everything Other than the list of repairs the truck needs and now my car too. Needs a muffler, radiator and possibly a new transmission
> 
> Has the test gotten worse?? It was pretty poopy before.


Not sure how the test will be yet, study material looks the same just a newer style book.
I think there is 180 total questions for the turf and core.
80 Core
100 Turf 
Might even be the other way around.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

You can take the test under my name! Just put my name and address down for everything!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LMAO Travis, you have to go thru the torture just like the rest of us.

Larry, that sounds about right. I hope I actually pass it this time. Should I apply for the license now, or wait till I take the test??


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i may be wrong, but i thought you had to apply first and bring a paper with you when you go to take the test.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dunno. When I took the test before, I didnt have to bring shyt with me. Could be wrong tho


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;754910 said:


> I dunno. When I took the test before, I didnt have to bring shyt with me. Could be wrong tho


Never mind, i just looked at the paper that came with the study material, it just says photo identification is required.


----------



## f250man

Carl if my lots are plowed I wont care cause the next letter they get is from my lawyer and then the courts and I get my money owed and more for my hassle and they still have to pay the other guy to. I will get the last laugh cause if the courts don't work then I'll plow the doors closed.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Elwer Lawn Care;754917 said:


> Never mind, i just looked at the paper that came with the study material, it just says photo identification is required.


That is ok, just printed out the app and what not. We will see how it goes I guess


f250man;754936 said:


> Carl if my lots are plowed I wont care cause the next letter they get is from my lawyer and then the courts and I get my money owed and more for my hassle and they still have to pay the other guy to. I will get the last laugh cause if the courts don't work then I'll plow the doors closed.


I have always wanted to plow some people's doors shut, lol. Usually start with the cars first, then go to the doors. When I was in high school, all my buddies wanted me to come in real early and plow all the doors shut at school for my senior prank. No I didnt do it either, lol


----------



## kashman

the test is very ez dont get you self all worked up hell you only need core plus1 2 get the paper. Take all the tests what can it hurt i past all but 2 i think none of which protein 2 what i do. heck if you get the 1 2 spray in door you can hit up every hospital in your town 2 spray there plants. then you can mingle with the docs and nurses who make good money last time i checked. its worked out good for me


----------



## kashman

Elwer Lawn Care;754917 said:


> Never mind, i just looked at the paper that came with the study material, it just says photo identification is required.


i didnt even need that just walked in told him my name he said sine by your name have a seat


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;754905 said:


> LMAO Travis, you have to go thru the torture just like the rest of us.
> 
> Larry, that sounds about right. I hope I actually pass it this time. Should I apply for the license now, or wait till I take the test??


You need to schedule your test time & pay your testing fee.
That needs to be done before you take the test.


----------



## kc2006

you guys realize you need the ornimental too? If you intend on spraying nonselective in beds or apply a pre-em in beds. 

You technically need, core, turf and ornimental. And if you want to spay on concrete, you need the one other, think its commercial something. When i got inspected he asked if i sprayed on concrete and i said no, he said if i plan on it i need that one too.


----------



## kashman

kc2006;754975 said:


> you guys realize you need the ornimental too? If you intend on spraying nonselective in beds or apply a pre-em in beds.
> 
> You technically need, core, turf and ornimental. And if you want to spay on concrete, you need the one other, think its commercial something. When i got inspected he asked if i sprayed on concrete and i said no, he said if i plan on it i need that one too.


exactly right you need all 4 2 do what we do dont let them get you doing something not on your lic its better not 2 have it then doing something not on your lic the concrete 1 is only like 10 Q so no big deal


----------



## Lux Lawn

kc2006;754975 said:


> you guys realize you need the ornimental too? If you intend on spraying nonselective in beds or apply a pre-em in beds.
> 
> You technically need, core, turf and ornimental. And if you want to spay on concrete, you need the one other, think its commercial something. When i got inspected he asked if i sprayed on concrete and i said no, he said if i plan on it i need that one too.


Think thats catagory 5, I can't remember off the top of my head.
I am not really worried about that one right now.


----------



## carl b

kc2006;754855 said:


> i didnt even study. just seemed like simple stuff to me. the recert classes suck. u have to sit around all day and listen to lectures on stuff that should be common knowledge. id be all for it if i actually learned stuff


you are the smartest person on plowsite LOL meanie



f250man;754936 said:


> Carl if my lots are plowed I wont care cause the next letter they get is from my lawyer and then the courts and I get my money owed and more for my hassle and they still have to pay the other guy to. I will get the last laugh cause if the courts don't work then I'll plow the doors closed.


call me when you do . I'll plow one side if i can hang out and watch them shovel them out



Sydenstricker Landscaping;754946 said:


> . When I was in high school, all my buddies wanted me to come in real early and plow all the doors shut at school for my senior prank. No I didnt do it either, lol


My nephew asked me to do that .


----------



## clark lawn

Lux Lawn;754985 said:


> Think thats catagory 5, I can't remember off the top of my head.
> I am not really worried about that one right now.


industrial vegitation control. its only like 10 questions the only problem was you had to identify a weed in a black and white xerox copy. they were very hard to tell apart.


----------



## kashman

clark lawn;754998 said:


> industrial vegitation control. its only like 10 questions the only problem was you had to identify a weed in a black and white xerox copy. they were very hard to tell apart.


dont forget about the labels that i couldnt even see with my glasses on bring a mag glass


----------



## kc2006

i'm gunna let mine expire and do away with my lettering and comm plates.

When i got inspected, the guy asked if i knew of anyone doing it illegally, told him about one local guy that undercuts everyone horribly. He said oh yea 5 others told me about him, everyone in columbus (their office) even knows about him. Yet he said they won't do anything, they can just send notices to get a license and attempt to help him get it, if he doesn't they'll threaten to take him to court, then send a small fee out.

Gotta love it, you have to pay to be inspected and governed. Don't pay that 140 a year for you and your biz and your not even known.


----------



## Easy

This is what we all need. Too bad it was developed in the 1920s
http://www.flixxy.com/snow-vehicle-concept.htm
Don


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey chad, I enjoy working out there. i have been going there for 3 years and they have nice euioment, It can get a little carzy there after the 1st of the year and a few months after until the nice weather hits, but is not bad for me since I can go during the day if it is not snowing so I miss the rush, and if it is snowing i am there plowing the place. I think for an individual pass it is 40 a month and for a family pass which my brother and I have is 60 a month. THIS IS MY 1000th POST!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Woohoo Aaron, Mr.1000!!! Sorry I dont have any fireworks, lol

Well I am taking 2 of them first. The core and turf. Im sure I can do the others thru the season. Just want the damn thing so I have a better chance at getting nicer, better paying places.


----------



## clark lawn

kc2006;755062 said:


> i'm gunna let mine expire and do away with my lettering and comm plates.
> 
> When i got inspected, the guy asked if i knew of anyone doing it illegally, told him about one local guy that undercuts everyone horribly. He said oh yea 5 others told me about him, everyone in columbus (their office) even knows about him. Yet he said they won't do anything, they can just send notices to get a license and attempt to help him get it, if he doesn't they'll threaten to take him to court, then send a small fee out.
> 
> Gotta love it, you have to pay to be inspected and governed. Don't pay that 140 a year for you and your biz and your not even known.


why you trying to get your dad in trouble


----------



## Lux Lawn

kc2006;755062 said:


> Gotta love it, you have to pay to be inspected and governed. Don't pay that 140 a year for you and your biz and your not even known.


Kurt, this is true but I would never let it expire on purpose, the fines in the future can be to steep to deal with.I know what you mean though about people doing it without the license, we all do they just fly under the radar. But an inspector can stop them on any job they see them spraying at.
I would keep the license and avoid the headache in the future. JMO


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Are all the different catagories grades together? like if you would fail the industrial vegitation for example but pass the turf, do you still get your license for that and then just retake the failed part?


----------



## kashman

Elwer Lawn Care;755427 said:


> Are all the different catagories grades together? like if you would fail the industrial vegitation for example but pass the turf, do you still get your license for that and then just retake the failed part?


if you pass core plus any other 1 you get the lic for the 1 you passed just need 2 retake the failed ones


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

K thats good.

Just got back with my truck, decals on both front doors, along top of windshield and tailgate...$180
The color looks bad in the photos do to being wet and too much light in the building.


----------



## kashman

Elwer Lawn Care;755477 said:


> K thats good.
> 
> Just got back with my truck, decals on both front doors, along top of windshield and tailgate...$180
> The color looks bad in the photos do to being wet and too much light in the building.


looks good lot better then the mags now you have 2 keep comm plates on her


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Looks very good Travis!!! Chad is right, gotta keep the commercial plates now, lol. But that is just another part of the business. I know yours shouldnt cost as much as mine (140) but then again I have it listed as a 1 ton too. That way I never need an e-check. 

My wife is going to take the test with me now too. She wants to become an applicator for Weed Man. Just gotta make sure everything is 100% on the insurance for the business part too. Can you get the app license before you register the business too, or both have to be done??


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Thanks..luckly around here, being small town area, we don't have many people checking for the legalization of everything. That would be the only thing though.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thats good. They really dont mess with people around here either. Kinda wish they would though. Sure would get rid of ALOT of the turds around here


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;755590 said:


> Thats good. They really dont mess with people around here either. Kinda wish they would though. Sure would get rid of ALOT of the turds around here


I know what you mean. I have the insurance, I pay the taxes, You can just about pick out the people aroudn that don't. Thats why i couldn't wait to be completely legal, and i'm glad to be now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hear ya Travis. Got a little more to be 100% myself. Once the LLC is done, that will be it as far as legalities are concerned. Oh and renew my trailer's license plate


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;755625 said:


> I hear ya Travis. Got a little more to be 100% myself. Once the LLC is done, that will be it as far as legalities are concerned. Oh and renew my trailer's license plate


Ya I better get my plates renewed soon too, they are all up on my birthday...this sunday, but i've got a few more days to put it off ha


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL, I hate that time of the year. Mine are both due December 31st every single year. And the car is in June. Why cant the commercial plates fall in June too, when I have more money?? Dont forget our great governor is upping the cost of renewing your plates and license too


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;755533 said:


> Looks very good Travis!!! Chad is right, gotta keep the commercial plates now, lol. But that is just another part of the business. I know yours shouldnt cost as much as mine (140) but then again I have it listed as a 1 ton too. That way I never need an e-check.
> 
> My wife is going to take the test with me now too. She wants to become an applicator for Weed Man. Just gotta make sure everything is 100% on the insurance for the business part too. Can you get the app license before you register the business too, or both have to be done??


your lic will be in your name so no you dont


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks Chad. I plan on registering the business too, just dont have the extra $$ for it and gotta rut thru the GL policies about the fertilizing crap. Its all such a pain in my a$$ but worth it


----------



## Young Pup

kashman;755666 said:


> your lic will be in your name so no you dont


Uh I disagree, my truck is in my name. I was told since I plow it has to have commercial plates. No lettering or nothing on the truck too. Maybe that is the way it is down here, not sure.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, we were talking about the commercial fertilizer license, lol. But yeah you do have to have commercial plates if you are plowing for money.


----------



## kashman

Young Pup;755786 said:


> Uh I disagree, my truck is in my name. I was told since I plow it has to have commercial plates. No lettering or nothing on the truck too. Maybe that is the way it is down here, not sure.


hes talking about pest lic


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;755792 said:


> JP, we were talking about the commercial fertilizer license, lol. But yeah you do have to have commercial plates if you are plowing for money.


you need comm plats 2 do any work for money


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;755792 said:


> JP, we were talking about the commercial fertilizer license, lol. But yeah you do have to have commercial plates if you are plowing for money.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPS my bad. I thought it was about Travis's truck. lol But I plow for food not for money. lol



kashman;755796 said:


> you need comm plats 2 do any work for money


Yep that is why I have them. I need to do the trailer yet though.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You plow for food and beer right?? LMAO 

You are right Chad, you do need comm plates to do anything for $$$$. The state has to get more of a cut on top of the cut they already take. And a commercial vehicle can pull a non-commercial trailer. They told me this at the lic. bureau that I really dont need to plate my trailer commercially. But I do anyway, just for that moron factor


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;755817 said:


> You plow for food and beer right?? LMAO
> 
> You are right Chad, you do need comm plates to do anything for $$$$. The state has to get more of a cut on top of the cut they already take. And a commercial vehicle can pull a non-commercial trailer. They told me this at the lic. bureau that I really dont need to plate my trailer commercially. But I do anyway, just for that moron factor


i get a brake this year they told me i could plate the trailers for 2 years at a time so i did. so i dont need 2 do the trailers till next year. ill be the 1st one 2 say they get plenty from me 4 trucks 3 trailers 2 cars. i am selling 1 truck and a car the old ladys setting limits now on how much stuff i can have. she may shut down clist 2 lots of good cheap trucks on it . I could have 10 trucks if shed let me


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

yeah CL for sure has some deals on a few decent trucks. There are a couple I would have jumped on if the $$ was available, lol. By the time I have the money, all the good cheap trucks will be long gone. Typical of my life, lol. I gotta get rid of my car too. Not that it is a pile, just got 160K on it and it is time for something different. I get bored with vehicles after about 2 years. This will be the 3rd with the truck though and I still like it.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;755817 said:


> You plow for food and beer right?? LMAO


When I am plowing it is for food and water only. lol After I am done plowing that is when they can get me the cold ones. lol

JP


----------



## f250man

We good morning guys it is all white here again this morning and snowing at a pretty good rate right now. We will see what it bring through out the day. Everyone have a great day and be safe out there.


----------



## slone

wicklifee and willowick has about a quarter of an inch on the ground.no plowing yet only salting. yesterdays rain left a glaze of ice after it froze early this morning. unless it gets bad i will wait a couple hours to make the rounds.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I had maybe an inch in Willoughby, and about an inch or a lil more in Mentor. Cleaned up the commercial lots and that was about it. Just gonna wait now till there is enough to go. Had to use the torch on the fittings to put the blade on, lol. I was lazy and left it outside. You'll have that though.

Man I wish I had my camera. I think we have reached the ultimate low of lowballers around here. And this is no lie either. Made me stop and turn around just so I could actually believe it. There was a Honda MINIVAN plowing a lot in Mentor with a plywood and 2x4 home made plow. Was doing pretty good, but I just couldnt believe it. I would say the plow is about 6-7 feet wide and 2 feet tall. I hope that isnt what the other people are really going to stoop to this year


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I made that plow for the person Tom! lol

Icy here, really snowing good now from a little lake effect. They delayed school, now just wish they would cancell but o well.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Did you really make that plow?? I would think if you made it, that it would at least have been metal. LOL I know you didnt 

It is snowing good, but really blowing around more than anything. Prolly wont need to plow till after the lunch rush


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;756323 said:


> Did you really make that plow?? I would think if you made it, that it would at least have been metal. LOL I know you didnt
> 
> It is snowing good, but really blowing around more than anything. Prolly wont need to plow till after the lunch rush


I probably wont be able to plow at all, the lake is just too far away and we just get the tail of it. But the snow is just coming down sideways, it that windy.

Probably should get ready to go to class now then.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey maybe you will luck out and get enough to plow. Good luck at school and be safe driving there!!


----------



## carl b

I got an inch here . One more salt down two to go . I have to get rid of my salt this year so if we get a new place i wont have to move it . 

Tom , did you put your plow on ? I thought you took it off ?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I put the plow on. I put the headgear back on yesterday, cussing in the rain. Then I was swearing at the frozen fittings this morning around 6am putting the blade on. I am going to put the salter back on soon too. I think I swear ALOT in the morning:realmad:


----------



## Burkartsplow

im bored, went out and salted this morning and not much of anything here. the wind is blowing what we have m..ore south. we will see. maybe get to go out and plow later this afternoon..


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;756337 said:


> Yeah I put the plow on. I put the headgear back on yesterday, cussing in the rain. Then I was swearing at the frozen fittings this morning around 6am putting the blade on. I am going to put the salter back on soon too. I think I swear ALOT in the morning:realmad:


I was just swearing after i put my plow on, and tried to put the truck on the side of the garage, it just sunk in the mud from all the snow melting.:crying: finally got it out after the old lady was laughing at me for a bit. Looks like i will have a few tons of gravel delivered to fix that mess.


----------



## BRENTMAN

i still see grass when i look out my windows....:realmad:


----------



## Easy

Started snowing here around 3-4 a.m, and hasn't stopped. I have plowed 1/2 my route, and am going back out to do the other half in a short. Looks like we are to get another 3-6 on top of what we have already. I have plowed my own drive 2 times already, once at 7 and again at 12. Will have to hit the route again later, white out conditions in places, lots of drifting, and then all of a sudden bright sun shine!!!! Go figure.............. 
Hope it ends soon, so I can do the clean ups.
Don


----------



## Easy

BRENTMAN;756454 said:


> i still see grass when i look out my windows....:realmad:


Wish I could see mine!!!!!!
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont even know why they include lake county in the lake effect warning anymore. I have plow exactly 1, thats right 1 worth while lake event. Still not enough to go do anything with, and it is now 1 pm. So much for putting the plow on again, lol. Im sure there are a few small drifts here and there, but Im not wasting the time or gas to just chase drifts. I think there may be a better chance at snow when the clipper comes thru on saturday. The ground is just too saturated around here for this stuff to really pile it on. I can still step into mud right next to the driveway


----------



## Burkartsplow

it is cold here. real cold with the wind and the ground is frozen. some squalls come through, but too fast and miss us. maybe we will get two by tomorrow morning. what a bust today was.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;756534 said:


> it is cold here. real cold with the wind and the ground is frozen. some squalls come through, but too fast and miss us. maybe we will get two by tomorrow morning. what a bust today was.


but we got 2 salt and thats always nice


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Still havent done anything, and the sun is out:realmad::angry:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

They have been calling for a 30% chance of snow all day, well its been snowing about all day, almost white out conditions at times but still not adding up to much, few drifts here and there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think I would have been better off staying in bed all day, lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

It is the tom and aaron show today. we are to bored right now. I talk to my gf who works and solon and she is like are you working and I am tell her no, she did not believe me cause they have almost a foot there since this morning. It is blowing right over the north coast of ohio and nailing all the inside counties. Any one need help on eat side give me a call. I am bored 419-290-0230.


----------



## Burkartsplow

*ford or chevy*

Well I have been so bored today that I have found two decent trucks I am looking at buying in the very near future. One is a 2008 Chevy 3500HD and the other is Ford F350 Super Duty gasser with the 8 in it. They both have very low mileage and look to be in really good shape. What way should I go. One of them is down in dover OH and the other is over in PA.Well here are the links to them on autotrader. how low do you think I can get these things for.Thanks aaron

CHEVY 3500
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...&address=44107&model2=GMC3500PU&seller_type=b

FORD F350
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...3502WD&max_price=21000&seller_type=b&make=GMC


----------



## kashman

well the ford look like a lease or dealer truck 14,000 out the door . chevy 18,000. out the door the best thing is you dont need it so you can make a good deal for yourself or walk away.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;756635 said:


> well the ford look like a lease or dealer truck 14,000 out the door . chevy 18,000. out the door the best thing is you dont need it so you can make a good deal for yourself or walk away.


That is right chad, you are always thinking. I dont need it. I just want to have another truck up and running by next snow season so if they dont want to take what I have to offer I can walk away. I think I am going to take you along as my negotiating agent.:salute:


----------



## kashman

i looked at a few trucks last week will see if they call 2009 ford f350 chevy 3500. i told each 2 take 5,000 off sticker and that will be my out the door price. ford guy told me we cant do it if you can make it happen ill bring cash no calls yet but its only been a day .


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;756638 said:


> That is right chad, you are always thinking. I dont need it. I just want to have another truck up and running by next snow season so if they dont want to take what I have to offer I can walk away. I think I am going to take you along as my negotiating agent.:salute:


always up for a road trip


----------



## kashman

might go 2 the vw dealer 2day see if they would like 2 sell a car maybe i can get the bug for a good price


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just made a nice little profit on the 4 extra tickets i had for the pittsburgh jimmy buffet show this weekend. I sold them on craigslist and I made more money then what they were going for on ebay and I dont have to pay a listing or selling fee like ebay has. At least I have that going for me. I made enough to pay for my girls and mine ticket and our hotel room and a little left over for caronas...Party TIME


----------



## stcroixjoe

whats up , i havent been posting much this year just some lurking around i wish we would get something to push i want to try out my new truck and plow...


----------



## f250man

Glad to see you Joe. Hows the new truck treating you?


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;756652 said:


> Just made a nice little profit on the 4 extra tickets i had for the pittsburgh jimmy buffet show this weekend. I sold them on craigslist and I made more money then what they were going for on ebay and I dont have to pay a listing or selling fee like ebay has. At least I have that going for me. I made enough to pay for my girls and mine ticket and our hotel room and a little left over for caronas...Party TIME


so the old lady drinks the good stuff mine like the skyblue fruity shyt


----------



## kashman

f250man;756675 said:


> Glad to see you Joe. Hows the new truck treating you?


whats up steve hows the job going


----------



## kc2006

kashman;756641 said:


> i looked at a few trucks last week will see if they call 2009 ford f350 chevy 3500. i told each 2 take 5,000 off sticker and that will be my out the door price. ford guy told me we cant do it if you can make it happen ill bring cash no calls yet but its only been a day .


if you can live with a dodge drive to youngstown, they're givin them away. Guy i plow with just got a new 4500 chassis 4x4 diesel, sticker was like 46 he got it for 23 after rebates and talking them down, and they paid the last 2 months of his lease and let him keep the lease till its up.

But its a dodge.


----------



## kashman

kc2006;756680 said:


> if you can live with a dodge drive to youngstown, they're givin them away. Guy i plow with just got a new 4500 chassis 4x4 diesel, sticker was like 46 he got it for 23 after rebates and talking them down, and they paid the last 2 months of his lease and let him keep the lease till its up.
> 
> But its a dodge.


thats a real good deal have 2 really thing that 1 over


----------



## kc2006

i'd feel dirty driving it.

It is a nice truck though, thing would probably last me forever because it's so over built. I had looked at a used one and said if i were to get one it'd have to be silver with the black fender flares and aluminum bed. Go figure homie goes and gets the exact truck.


----------



## VBigFord20

I've been looking for a new van the last few weeks and I can't see how GM is loosing money for what they want to rape me, uhh, I meant charge me for a new van.

$33,000 for a Savanna 3500 LWB with pw, pl, ac, cloth seats, and ac. The rest of the van is a big empty drum behind the seats, no racks or anything. What really kills me is the Pontiac G8 sitting on the lot at Jay was only about a grand more and it was a super nice loaded car. So how the hell do they want 33 for a cargo van.

Even with my GM friends plan pricing it would still be what my F-150 cost me, and again my truck has way more options. Id go used if I can find what I want but it seems like with vans they are destroyed or super high miles or I find the ones that are totally striped down phone company vans.

Might be time to start calling dealers out of town and see whats on there lots.


----------



## stcroixjoe

f250man;756675 said:


> Glad to see you Joe. Hows the new truck treating you?


Good so far , i want to see how the diesel's push it's gonna be strange going back to a straight blade


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Still nothing here. Took the old lady to work (south euclid/richmond hts border) and they had no more than we had. Gonna take the plow shyt back off the truck tomorrow. This winter has just gotten old real, real fast. I have plowed my route 1 friggin time this month. Normally in February we get alot of snow. Not so much. I really am highly considering keeping a few good select accounts for plowing next season and just get a friggin job somwhere


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;756518 said:


> I dont even know why they include lake county in the lake effect warning anymore. I have plow exactly 1, thats right 1 worth while lake event. Still not enough to go do anything with, and it is now 1 pm. So much for putting the plow on again, lol. Im sure there are a few small drifts here and there, but Im not wasting the time or gas to just chase drifts. I think there may be a better chance at snow when the clipper comes thru on saturday. The ground is just too saturated around here for this stuff to really pile it on. I can still step into mud right next to the driveway


I can't believe you didn't get enough to plow. I have been plowing since 9 this morning, finished about 4:30. I had to do some places twice.
I agree with the ground being wet, and with the snow insulating it, it is even softer. Some of the slag drives are really messy today, hopefully they will freeze overnight now that they have been plowed.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nope it quit a few hours ago. The roads around here are basically dry and the grass is showing again. This snowplowing gig just aint cuttin for me anymore. I used to make so much friggin money at it. I would do my route, then go bang on doors and come home with no less than 500 cash each storm. My best was 3K in one day The past few years, it has just steadily gotten worse. We get less snow, and there are more and more a$$wipes doing this for fun. Then the big guys with their little pricks go run around bidding shyt super cheap just so they can keep their guys busy. Of course everyone goes with them because they have been here since before christ and have 300 trucks (not really but you get the point) Im going to do about 10 places next year. 5 or 6 commercial and a few of my very, very good residential customers that want me year round. Otherwise I aint doing shyt!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;756620 said:


> It is the tom and aaron show today. we are to bored right now. I talk to my gf who works and solon and she is like are you working and I am tell her no, she did not believe me cause they have almost a foot there since this morning. It is blowing right over the north coast of ohio and nailing all the inside counties. Any one need help on eat side give me a call. I am bored 419-290-0230.


aaron tell her shes nuts i dont have a foot


----------



## kashman

my old lady said they had a foot in parma


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;756738 said:


> Nope it quit a few hours ago. The roads around here are basically dry and the grass is showing again. This snowplowing gig just aint cuttin for me anymore. I used to make so much friggin money at it. I would do my route, then go bang on doors and come home with no less than 500 cash each storm. My best was 3K in one day The past few years, it has just steadily gotten worse. We get less snow, and there are more and more a$$wipes doing this for fun. Then the big guys with their little pricks go run around bidding shyt super cheap just so they can keep their guys busy. Of course everyone goes with them because they have been here since before christ and have 300 trucks (not really but you get the point) Im going to do about 10 places next year. 5 or 6 commercial and a few of my very, very good residential customers that want me year round. Otherwise I aint doing shyt!!!


now your getting it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

kashman;756753 said:


> now your getting it


Do less and make more doing it, right?? I just want a nice 4-5 hr route where I aint sweatin bullets when it dumps, nice easy pushes that are all fairly close to each other. I bet I can make more doing less places closer together than I do with the spread I got right now. Kinda starting to hate my route more and more, lol. Especially the lil drives that my truck has a hard time fitting in to. After this season I should be a pro at putting large things into small spaces


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;756759 said:


> Do less and make more doing it, right?? I just want a nice 4-5 hr route where I aint sweatin bullets when it dumps, nice easy pushes that are all fairly close to each other. I bet I can make more doing less places closer together than I do with the spread I got right now. Kinda starting to hate my route more and more, lol. Especially the lil drives that my truck has a hard time fitting in to. After this season I should be a pro at putting large things into small spaces


thats what i got 3 4hr routs. hell i make more on 1 drive then guys make on lots


----------



## kashman

the furthest drive i have is bradly rd10 mil maybe only reason i go that far is its 75. push 30. for salt .but i do have 4 on the way


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;756725 said:


> Still nothing here. Took the old lady to work (south euclid/richmond hts border) and they had no more than we had. Gonna take the plow shyt back off the truck tomorrow. This winter has just gotten old real, real fast. I have plowed my route 1 friggin time this month. Normally in February we get alot of snow. Not so much. I really am highly considering keeping a few good select accounts for plowing next season and just get a friggin job somwhere


Tom
You need to move to the country. I just counted my route slips, and I have been out 37 times, not counting multiple trips on the same slip. I wish it would slow down for me, I usually do between 25-30 plows for the entire season.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It has gotten easier to make more off of resi's than commercial lots. All the 'big" guys have driven the prices of the stuff into the toilet over price wars between other "big" guys. And that is a sad state of affairs. Should be the other way around to a point. Like this one big co around here that I went against for some mowing at a few chain places. I came in around 30 bucks a cut per place, which I thought was a lil cheap. Then I find out these ****** nozzles roll in at 13 bucks a cut. I have never, ever resented or hated a place like these a$$wipes. They do very nice install work, and just do maintenance as a filler. So they make a few mill or something off install work and the maintenance stuff is just extra and they dont care what they charge. Dumb bastards

Don, I did 25 plows so far this season. And most of that was in January. 1 from this month I guess it is pretty good, but I did alot more last year.


----------



## Easy

Don, I did 25 plows so far this season. And most of that was in January. 1 from this month I guess it is pretty good, but I did alot more last year.[/QUOTE]

This year started early for me, Nov. was a busy month compared to previous years, I never finished 2 clean up jobs from the summer, started snowing too soon. Jan. was the busiest, but Dec. was busy even though my truck was down for 4 days during one heavy "lake effect" storm, or I would be up to 40+ plows total.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We really havent had a normal "big" lake effect here. Usually we do, but this year the winds have never been in our favor. That is just how it goes though


----------



## kc2006

I couldn't see relying just on plowing for winter money. Thats why i'm never stressed in winter. It's just extra ching for holidays (including stupid ones like effing valentines day) and to spend here and there. Thats why us lawn jockeys run like mad in the summer. 

I enjoy plowing, and the 1-3 times a year we get big storms here where i'm out for 2 days straight is fun to me. Only dislike is the fact that i'm kinda stuck home all winter. I had to rearrange vacations twice this winter due to snow.


----------



## clark lawn

im the same as Kurt i make sure i have enough money in the bank to last me through the winter, plow money if just extra fun money.

i run 2 trucks and we are both out about 4-5 hours for 2 inches. i'd rather do that than have to worry about making sure we are done in time, also if something breaks or one of us gets stuck there is someone there.


----------



## kc2006

clark lawn;756827 said:


> im the same as Kurt i make sure i have enough money in the bank to last me through the winter, plow money if just extra fun money.
> 
> i run 2 trucks and we are both out about 4-5 hours for 2 inches. i'd rather do that than have to worry about making sure we are done in time, also if something breaks or one of us gets stuck there is someone there.but normally kurt comes and rescues me


The other nice thing is, we get done in time to go to breakfast all the time lol


----------



## carl b

next time my truck breaks I'm calling Kurt does he buy lunch too ? LOL 

This is the first winter I had to rely on plowing totally . I will never do again hopefully . It wasn't my choice it just happened .


----------



## f250man

kashman;756678 said:


> whats up steve hows the job going


Its going great Chad it is nice to get a paycheck and not have to worry where the money for the house and bills and food is coming from next.

I had to rely on plowing last year and this year to put money into the house hold and it sucked. I never disliked plowing until the last 2 years before it was fun when it was extra money but it sucks when you have to rely on it to survive.


----------



## carl b

f250man;756839 said:


> Its going great Chad it is nice to get a paycheck and not have to worry where the money for the house and bills and food is coming from next.


I'm jealous, I want a pay check . I can't even get people to pay me for the work I do. Its getting old fast .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Maybe a good push saturday, would be a nice early birthday gift from the snow gods.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Parma has 4 inches and I think are gfs and wives exagorrate the amount of snow on the ground alot of the time. Went out and pushed and salted a few commercials. Other then that not much going on. Will head out at 3 or 4 and clean up and salt again. Then relax until saturday. Tom I dont think you want to take your plow off. I am pretty sure you are going to need it this weekend. But I may be wrong. This is just not a normal february, but it was not a normal january for us either I believe. Well I am out of here. Glad to see steve is doing well.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;756882 said:


> Parma has 4 inches and I think are gfs and wives exagorrate the amount of snow on the ground alot of the time. Went out and pushed and salted a few commercials. Other then that not much going on. Will head out at 3 or 4 and clean up and salt again. Then relax until saturday. Tom I dont think you want to take your plow off. I am pretty sure you are going to need it this weekend. But I may be wrong. This is just not a normal february, but it was not a normal january for us either I believe. Well I am out of here. Glad to see steve is doing well.


People our nuts my moms like theres 8 inchs in the drive i got outside theres maybe 3 i am like ok did it blow away? Anybody who dosent push snow for a living has no concep of what an 2 inchs and what 6 inchs look like and once u get over a foot whos cares the exact amount


----------



## carl b

Life's always good, when your best Friend gets up at mid night just to hang out and put the plow on .He made the one year mark on the 14 th  he made it to 75 pounds a far cry from the 110 the vet said. No he wont plow with me he hates it . Its kind of funny he stands up to see. than I hit the pile he falls on the floor . That was the one time I could get him in the truck . LOL Does any one here plow with your dog riding along ?

I don't know when the next plow will be . I hope soon now . I'm getting restless . I need that lack of sleep feeling .


----------



## f250man

What a bust of a storm they were so far off. Oh what else is new they can't forecast to save there A**.


----------



## slone

no snow here. just a little salting. maybe they will get it right for this weekend.


----------



## kashman

im sure saturday will be a push day


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I got up at 2, looked out side, flipped it off and went back to bed. 3-5 inches overnight? Where? I wanna drive up to Fox 8 and biatch slap Dick Goddard and Andre. Maybe give Melissa Mack a mushroom stamp, lol. 

Yeah I will believe this next one when I see it. :realmad:


----------



## stcroixjoe

I went out to parma last night and plowed 2 commerical lots maybe 2-3 inch's on my way home on it was a white out with 3 inchs on the road i have 4-5 in the driveway this morning just a heavy band of lake effect i guess


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well, how did the Dodge do Joe??


----------



## stcroixjoe

Plows great The x blade cleans awesome


----------



## Easy

kashman;757062 said:


> im sure saturday will be a push day


One forecast says maybe 2 inches, with mixture of rain and snow, high of 37. (Channel 19's personal forecast for Chardon)
Don


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I went to bed at 12 and got up at 2 and i had to check the time like 3 times cause i was like i dosent look any diffrent then when i passd out. I did clean lots this morning i did the driveways like 8pm lastnight after night rush and barely had to do anything to them. All in all maybe 5 at my house no more then that anywhere on the route



also the weather channel said the lake effect warning was going off at 7am then at 6 when i got home the news is like 4 pm. i am like ok which ones right


----------



## kc2006

carl, i tried taking my dog with me and same thing, stands up on the door and then bam down on the floor. He ended up throwing up all over the place after one drive. Last time i took him.

We got about an inch maybe 1.5 inch here. Tomorrow they're callin for 3-5 here. So probably 1-2 lol.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Joe, I am considering getting a Fisher for my truck too. Everyone always says they clean up so nice. If you dont mind, what did that Xblade set you back?? I like the look of the stainless. 

I tried taking my dog with me, but he is still a puppy. Of course he is a 6 month old Rottweiler and weighs about 40 lbs now. He thinks he is a lap dog or tries to climb behind behind my neck and be a scarf, lol. Gotta train him more before he becomes a plow dog.


----------



## carl b

I got to plow today. haha, xysport

I plowed 3/4 of my route . 3-4" Man how lucky am I I put my plow on than it snows . I'll be selling my snow making machine to the highest bidder . LOL


----------



## Easy

I went out at 2:30, plowed all but 2 of mine, mostly clearing drifts and clean ups.
Don


----------



## carl b

You guys allways get more than us . Here I thought for once it paid to plow in Akron . Do you have any pic's of your loader ? I'm thinking I would like to get one next year . whats the good or bad on it?


----------



## Metz

i got up at 2am, 1'. got up at 3, 1". slept till 6, 2.5"! got to hit all my commercials. i was late running my route and cars were already in some of the lots, big pain in the arse. howland/warren area had about 4".


----------



## clark lawn

had about .25 over here, over toward austintown had about an inch and a half.


----------



## VBigFord20

kashman;756751 said:


> my old lady said they had a foot in parma


I know a good optometrist dose she want his number?

I plowed mine and my grandmas for the hell of it today. My aunt who lives in broadview had about 3" and I did not bother checking the rest of my stuff because I know there was nothing.

Oddly there was at least 5-6" in the lot at our warehouse. I think snow just likes to collect between the buildings. Lucky for me I don't have to plow it, the landlord has a suburban 2500 with a boss vxt that he loves playing with.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Well we are going to get missed tomorrow, maybe an inch of wet heavy snow. The storm is tracking more south so we are not going to get jack. I mean in an hour time we go from 3-5 and another 2-4 at night to zip. I guess tom knew that it was not going to hit us. Chalk one up for tom.


----------



## BRENTMAN

I heard strongsville got around 6 inches or something....anyone need help out there let me know.
plowed in Olmsted Township last night, had near 2 inches...hoping for more


----------



## BRENTMAN

or if anyone needs help in ridgeville, olmsted, parma, etc.....let me know


----------



## kootoomootoo

I get up at 3 look outside ...maybe a 1/4in. Wake up at 6 to the phone ringing ...I need my driveway plowed ....look outside ...maybe 1/8in.

Figure better go check...get to Strongsville there is 5-6inches ...
One driveway would have 6inches ...another on the same road 1000 ft away had a dusting.


----------



## SNOWPIMP

BRENTMAN;757477 said:


> or if anyone needs help in ridgeville, olmsted, parma, etc.....let me know


You coulda told me you had a blower instead of letting me HAND SHOVEL that pad WE missed. However I did get a phone# and a cup of hot chocolate from a red headed girl named kelli AND she came out with her own shovel. Good thing you were allready home sleeping by then! LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Still ended up with squat around here. I think the winter is done, at least around here anyway. Cant wait till April 1st and the contracts will be up then. All of my plow stuff is coming off the truck, headgear, mount, harness, etc then hopefully will be sold soon afterwards. Still tossing around the idea of not plowing next season. Knowing my luck though it will be a record setting winter, lol. 

Man I was actually right about the snow this time??? I feel special or something, lol. Look out Dick Goddard, your replacement has arrived


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

you can always just take it all off and sell it and have more money to spend on other items for summer use or for the wife lol then come fall, you'll have a reason to buy a new plow, kinda hard to make money plowing with no plow right!?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

If I do buy a new plow, it will be in the summer months so I can try and get a better deal. I can say I am comfortable with my equipment for landscape season and dont really need to buy anything else. I have enough stuff for 2-3 people, but it is just me, lol. I did my heavy buying last year and the year before. So I think other than the plow, just gonna roll it thru the year how I am


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I'm hoping that I have everything i need to. Just do a little maintenance like painting the trailer again to make it look really nice and may possibly buy the power sweep for the kombi but that will depend on the way things turn in the next month or so.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is about all I have to do too. Just some little dumb shyt on the stuff. Maybe get a BR600 at some point too. That way I can put the Echo in the garage where it belongs, lol. And possibly rebuild the engine on the push blower. Started to blow oil out of the muffler at the end of leaf season. I think the rings are fried


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

The extra oil will just keep the outside lubed up lol Need to steal the better push mower my grandma has at her house to use this year too, I don't need one often but comes in handy at times. Hows the studying going?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Havent studied yet, lol. That is on my agenda this weekend


----------



## Easy

Went out this morning, had a couple with drifts to plow, not much else.
Do have one strange situation though. I have 2 houses next to each other, same size and length drives, about 600 feet apart. Both run north and south and are paved.
I plowed both yesterday at relatively the same time. When I went by this morning, one had 3-5 inch drifts the length of the drive, the other had nothing........... Really puzzles me as to why one has so much, and the other nothing.
Don


----------



## stcroixjoe

Sydenstricker Landscaping;757110 said:


> Joe, I am considering getting a Fisher for my truck too. Everyone always says they clean up so nice. If you dont mind, what did that Xblade set you back?? I like the look of the stainless.
> 
> I tried taking my dog with me, but he is still a puppy. Of course he is a 6 month old Rottweiler and weighs about 40 lbs now. He thinks he is a lap dog or tries to climb behind behind my neck and be a scarf, lol. Gotta train him more before he becomes a plow dog.


tom , i bought the plow used it's an 08 i got everything for 3100 then i had to buy the light harness for my truck because dodge changed them from 05 to 07 that was 200 so 3300 and i installed it myself


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That was a steal on that Xblade Joe. Those things are pretty expensive otherwise. 

Don, that does sound odd about the snow. I think that shyt has a mind of its own, lol. I have had drives where that happens too. Some will be clean pavement, others a foot of drifted snow, lol. And they could be next door to each other too. 

Well the truck is going to get a bath again today. Gonna wash the 40lbs of salt off of it. Then put the plow and shyt back in the garage since this clipper isnt gonna do much, if anything. I think I am getting sick all over again Just got over the head cold thing about a week ago and this morning I already got the green snot rockets going on. Oh well.


----------



## VBigFord20

I woke up and I think there is less snow then there was last night. Is that possible?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL I think it is possible. Had time to compress and freeze more.


----------



## f250man

Tom we still on for today to go out and look at your dads siding? let me know thanks


----------



## clark lawn

anybody watching the fight on pay per view tonight? main event is a guy from youngstown.


----------



## f250man

Are you talking about boxing or UFC? the UFC fight is free on cable tonight.


----------



## kashman

clark lawn;757942 said:


> anybody watching the fight on pay per view tonight? main event is a guy from youngstown.


iv met the kid from ytown good kid solid fighter.


----------



## Metz

i've gotta find a place to watch the fight tonight. my dad is getting it at his house, but i'm going out with a girl (only our 4th date), and thats too soon to bring over to meet the folks! all the bars around here have the fight, i'd like to go downtown and soak up some of the atmosphere. lebron is in town for the fight, as well as some browns, and even some of the "yinzers" (steelers). so probably just head out to dinner and hit up a local bar. kinda hope this clipper doesn't hit us tonight, i want to have some beers and relax with the new old lady


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think you will be safe from the clipper. It is going too far north now to do much. May see some slop or something from it later tonight, but I think we all should be fine. 

Post up some pics of the new GF!! LOL someone has to harass you about it:waving:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Was about an inch here from the first round of snow earlier this morning. Then it warmed up and its 35 now and starting to snow again but not sticking much now, not looking good for the 2 inch triggers.


----------



## clark lawn

Metz;757977 said:


> i've gotta find a place to watch the fight tonight. my dad is getting it at his house, but i'm going out with a girl (only our 4th date), and thats too soon to bring over to meet the folks! all the bars around here have the fight, i'd like to go downtown and soak up some of the atmosphere. lebron is in town for the fight, as well as some browns, and even some of the "yinzers" (steelers). so probably just head out to dinner and hit up a local bar. kinda hope this clipper doesn't hit us tonight, i want to have some beers and relax with the new old lady


BW3 downtown has something going on big heated tents and all, same with Youngstown Sport Grill over in Boardman.
Im watching it from section 212 row Q seat 3


----------



## clark lawn

if you wantto imrpess her take her to Rosetta Stone for dinner very good food. 
im going with a buddy we will probably go to BW3 first and get a couple beers first the go over about 9-930 for the fight


----------



## clark lawn

f250man;757957 said:


> Are you talking about boxing or UFC? the UFC fight is free on cable tonight.


Boxing it is at the chevy center in youngstown


----------



## kootoomootoo

If you guys have a plow that works why buy another one.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Why not? The plow is 10 years old almost, and has had its share of issues. I plan on keeping my truck longer than the plow will last. And I want something that lifts higher than 2 feet and isnt yellow, lol


----------



## Metz

clark lawn;758035 said:


> if you wantto imrpess her take her to Rosetta Stone for dinner very good food.
> im going with a buddy we will probably go to BW3 first and get a couple beers first the go over about 9-930 for the fight


thats wild, she just called me and said we might not find a seat at bw3 cause its been rockin all day. then she says maybe we'll try rosetta stone! maybe i'm clueless and classless, but i never heard of it. i thought rosetta stone was for learning spanish and french. apparently its a wine bar downtown? can i get away with rockin a ball cap in this joint?

maybe we'll see you down there, look for my truck, i'll be around! she's 4 years younger than me, so i'll be hangin with a bunch of young broads tonight


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Metz;758157 said:


> thats wild, she just called me and said we might not find a seat at bw3 cause its been rockin all day. then she says maybe we'll try rosetta stone! maybe i'm clueless and classless, but i never heard of it. i thought rosetta stone was for learning spanish and french. apparently its a wine bar downtown? can i get away with rockin a ball cap in this joint?
> 
> maybe we'll see you down there, look for my truck, i'll be around! she's 4 years younger than me, so i'll be hangin with a bunch of young broads tonight


young broads tonight not if u keep saying things like that


----------



## Metz

i don't talk like i type, i'm smarter than that


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Tom, I just talked to clap and he said to call him. He said he lost his phone or something or numbers. I dont know what exactly. kelly pavolic is going to kick that guys ass.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Metz;758177 said:


> i don't talk like i type, i'm smarter than that


haha good cause ud be having ur own boxing match, and with a girl it normally ends up with the guy squeaking like a little girl. Its always painful to watch a guy say something stupid


----------



## f250man

Clap just called me a little while ago and I told him I was just with Tom having lunch and he didnt say anything about losing his phone.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

When did he lose his phone?? He called me yesterday. 

Everyone enjoying their rain? LOL I just woke up from a nap (yes I know I am lazy) and heard slush sounds coming from under car tires driving by. Woke up real fast and looked out the window just to see RAIN!!!!! Can these weather people be any more off??


----------



## Easy

I just looked outside, and it is snowing like crazy here. Everything is white again, and is starting to accumulate. I heard 1-2 tonight with another 1-2 tomorrow.
Don


----------



## f250man

Its raining here along the lake shore here in N.E. Ohio


----------



## Easy

f250man;758316 said:


> Its raining here along the lake shore here in N.E. Ohio


Still snowing here, and starting to pile up. Wonder how long it will keep it up............
Don


----------



## f250man

They say 1-3 tonight and 1-2 tomorrow for the lake shore but I doubt it since it is still above freezing here.


----------



## Easy

I hear different things now, only about an inch tonight and another inch tomorrow. You don't know who to believe, and they change it every hour.
Don


----------



## BRENTMAN

im certain these weather reports are written by crackheads, dropouts, or people who dont even fcuking live in the united states.


----------



## kootoomootoo

Dick Goddard got beat up by his wife one too many times.

Salt is getting cheaper.
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/1044685035.html


----------



## BRENTMAN

1-3 my f*cking ass.....maybe 1-3 minutes of rain? 1-3 snowflakes?
someone call me when its november, works over for now, i'm hibernating till the fall.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It was snowing really good for a bit, then just stopped. Guess I will do the 2am wake up and look. Is it April yet?? At least I can cut grass in the rain


----------



## kashman

kootoomootoo;758354 said:


> Dick Goddard got beat up by his wife one too many times.
> 
> Salt is getting cheaper.
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/1044685035.html


i got a good deal at the home cheapo 2 skids for 4.00 a bag ice melt i dont use salt grass wont let me


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Tom, when are you taking your pesticides license test?


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;758393 said:


> i got a good deal at the home cheapo 2 skids for 4.00 a bag ice melt i dont use salt grass wont let me


I am going to get a few pallets from that guy sellig them for $2 a bag. that is a deal, I might just get 10 and store them for next year. be ahead of the game.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Travis, I am taking the test February 25th at 10 am. Hope I pass this time, lol. 

I want to pick up a skid from that guy. Salt for 2 bucks a bag is a steal!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

hey tom did you call clap. he just said call him. I dont know.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;758448 said:


> I am going to get a few pallets from that guy sellig them for $2 a bag. that is a deal, I might just get 10 and store them for next year. be ahead of the game.


thats what i would do if i used it


----------



## clark lawn

Metz;758157 said:


> thats wild, she just called me and said we might not find a seat at bw3 cause its been rockin all day. then she says maybe we'll try rosetta stone! maybe i'm clueless and classless, but i never heard of it. i thought rosetta stone was for learning spanish and french. apparently its a wine bar downtown? can i get away with rockin a ball cap in this joint?
> 
> maybe we'll see you down there, look for my truck, i'll be around! she's 4 years younger than me, so i'll be hangin with a bunch of young broads tonight


did you try it? we walked up to BW3 but after 15 minutes and couldnt get a beer we left, ended up at **** cimento had a few beers then went to the fight.
BTW Pavlic won by TKO at the end of the 9th round


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Why the hell am I still awake?? I should have went to bed hours ago. But my brain just wont go into off mode, lol. Could have been the 4 hour nap I took around 3:30 today, lol I guess I am just gonna stay awake and go salt this ice crap here in a few hours. Still hasnt snowed yet either

Hey Travis is the big 18 today!!!!  Now you can vote, smoke, and get shot at. Still cant go get loaded at the bar though, lol. But hey you can go to some strip clubs now!!


----------



## Easy

I just finished up plowing. 
Had about 2-4 in some, more in others, some drifts were 5-6. Plowed more than half my normal route, and will finish up after I go to church.
The worst part is it is still snowing here!!!
Don


----------



## f250man

travis.

Yea Don it started snowing pretty good last night put down an 1" then just quit. I just woke up and it is snowing here pretty good again. So will see if we get to go out and play.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its snowing here but its sunday so no big deal


----------



## Easy

I don't know about the rest of you, but it has been snowing hard all morning. We must have another 2-3 inches on the ground since this morning. Maybe it just likes to hammer my area!!!!!
Wish I could give it all to you guys.......
Don


----------



## VBigFord20

Its snowing now but not much is accumulating yet. No more then an inch. Not sure when it started, I got home at 4 and I know it was not snowing then.


----------



## Metz

clark lawn;758484 said:


> did you try it? we walked up to BW3 but after 15 minutes and couldnt get a beer we left, ended up at **** cimento had a few beers then went to the fight.
> BTW Pavlic won by TKO at the end of the 9th round


yeah, we hit bw3. crazy. we got a few beers in the tent cause we couldn't get in the actual bar. saw about 10 people i went to high school with, went to rosetta stone, packed. saw more peeps i knew, saw a dude get cracked over the head with a beer bottle, blood got all over my girls coat. went over to draught house, they weren't gonna show the fight, so we went back to her apartment and got it on ppv.

you see any celebs there? my buddy inside said he saw lebron, brady quinn, jim tressel, roy jones jr, and aj hawk


----------



## clark lawn

they introduced them but we were to far up to get a good view to were they were sitting, they were on the opposite side of the ring from were we were.
that rosseta stone is very good costs a little more than outback or something like that but still reasonable.

can someone tell me why the word **** got changed to **** in my post


----------



## VBigFord20

Nope because it still shows up as ****, space out the letters. The site obviously has a curse blocker enabled.


----------



## Easy

Well, it is snowing so hard I can't see the street 400 feet from my house! I sure hope this is being shared with all of you, not just reserved for me......
Don


----------



## Burkartsplow

went out and salted all the commercials and apt/condo complexes. Other then that a little flurrie here and there. It was coming down pretty good earlier. They are saying 1 to 2 today, but i highly doubt it They have been wrong in every aspect the last two weeks. 100% wrong. you have all this technology and you can predict the weather correctly. I am just going to go buy the old reliable wollybear for the rest of my life. I grew up in vermilion. My parents live right across the street from the festival that was made famous by your own dick gooddard and are furry little brown and orange friend. Well looks like after today and tomorrow that is it for february. Maybe march will bring us a few good hitters. paralyze the cities for a couple of days. I could go for one of those to finish out the season. Well hope all is well and I sending out postcards to clients this week to sign up for spring cleanups and get the ball rolling.


----------



## clark lawn

C-a-f-e did it post now


----------



## carl b

Travis .

are you getting snow I salted today wow one place had 1/2 inch of ice


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Thanks guys! 

Was bored earlier and said screw it i can't sit around even tho it is my birthday. Put the trailer in the building, took the tires and racks off, and in the process of sanding it down to repaint it this week.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up yall?? Got about 2-4 inches here. Has been snowing on and off since 1 pm. Did most of the route, but some places the wind blew the snow out of the drive, lol. Had to salt alot this morning to get rid of that ice. That shyt was thick!!!! 

I hope no one calls me. I lost my voice a couple hours ago and I really cant say anything. Sometimes I can get a little squeak out, lol


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;758742 said:


> Whats up yall?? Got about 2-4 inches here. Has been snowing on and off since 1 pm. Did most of the route, but some places the wind blew the snow out of the drive, lol. Had to salt alot this morning to get rid of that ice. That shyt was thick!!!!
> 
> I hope no one calls me. I lost my voice a couple hours ago and I really cant say anything. Sometimes I can get a little squeak out, lol


just 2 much mfing the plow, truck ,and snow you got 2 take it ez its sunday.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;758627 said:


> went out and salted all the commercials and apt/condo complexes. Other then that a little flurrie here and there. It was coming down pretty good earlier. They are saying 1 to 2 today, but i highly doubt it They have been wrong in every aspect the last two weeks. 100% wrong. you have all this technology and you can predict the weather correctly. I am just going to go buy the old reliable wollybear for the rest of my life. I grew up in vermilion. My parents live right across the street from the festival that was made famous by your own dick gooddard and are furry little brown and orange friend. Well looks like after today and tomorrow that is it for february. Maybe march will bring us a few good hitters. paralyze the cities for a couple of days. I could go for one of those to finish out the season. Well hope all is well and I sending out postcards to clients this week to sign up for spring cleanups and get the ball rolling.


my mom and sister leave the 5th till the 15th in march thats when it will snow like crazy or be 60


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

kashman;758744 said:


> just 2 much mfing the plow, truck ,and snow you got 2 take it ez its sunday.


I think you are right. I cant even say mfer right now, lol. I still got some more places to plow, but I wanted to come home and rest for a bit. I feel like someone just backed over me with my truck


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;758753 said:


> I think you are right. I cant even say mfer right now, lol. I still got some more places to plow, but I wanted to come home and rest for a bit. I feel like someone just backed over me with my truck


no if they did that that chevy would be broke too


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL no not yet. It is running on borrowed time right now. The fuel pump is on its last leg.


----------



## Easy

I just got back in for the second time today. Had to plow them all, most had 3-5 inches with deeper drifting. I can't believe that the sun shines one minute, and the next it is a white out. What screwed up weather.
Sure hope this quits soon, I know I will be out again tomorrow around 2 a.m., but I sure hope all I have to plow is once!!!!! 
I'm getting sick of these long days.
Don


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Easy;758813 said:


> I just got back in for the second time today. Had to plow them all, most had 3-5 inches with deeper drifting. I can't believe that the sun shines one minute, and the next it is a white out. What screwed up weather.
> Sure hope this quits soon, I know I will be out again tomorrow around 2 a.m., but I sure hope all I have to plow is once!!!!!
> I'm getting sick of these long days.
> Don


poor old guy i havent had to plow yesterday or today


----------



## Easy

KGRlandscapeing;758816 said:


> poor old guy i havent had to plow yesterday or today


I wish I were where you are. I drive a country route and am out between 3-6 hours depending on the conditions. I drive about 70 miles each time I go out. I just don't like the driving conditions anymore. When I was younger, it was fun, now it is a PIA. (plus they don't take care of the roads like they once did)
I do make some money, but after all the ins. gas, taxes, and truck/plow maintenance there is very little left.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Easy;758829 said:


> I wish I were where you are. I drive a country route and am out between 3-6 hours depending on the conditions. I drive about 70 miles each time I go out. I just don't like the driving conditions anymore. When I was younger, it was fun, now it is a PIA. (plus they don't take care of the roads like they once did)
> I do make some money, but after all the ins. gas, taxes, and truck/plow maintenance there is very little left.


Ya Don even thou iam young guy every day is a struggle. Heck just normal driving some idiot could kill u in a flash. Ny route itsnt large i keep it all under a 15square miles but sometimes it can take me over an hour to get from the top to the bottom you just never know.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I emailed that guy on CL about the salt. he has 50 bags. He made it sound like he had alot of pallets. no order to big and he said my loss is your gain. I told him I would take all 50 and the said okay, then he emailed me back and said he made a mistake and they $4 instead of $2. I emailed him back adn said I can get bags for cheaper then that from my supplier right now. He was paying almost $6 a bag. He asked me where and I did not tell him my supplier. I think he got a few emails about the salt and was trying to make some extra cash above the $2 a bag. Idiot...


----------



## f250man

Yea this day time snows are for the birds I am so tired of ******* on the roads and in parking lots. I had a woman so much in a hurry to get into a church parking spot that she almost ate red plow. I don't know how I stopped and didn't hit her.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey steve how are things going. you get to plow today. Yeah there are some crazies out there.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;758994 said:


> I emailed that guy on CL about the salt. he has 50 bags. He made it sound like he had alot of pallets. no order to big and he said my loss is your gain. I told him I would take all 50 and the said okay, then he emailed me back and said he made a mistake and they $4 instead of $2. I emailed him back adn said I can get bags for cheaper then that from my supplier right now. He was paying almost $6 a bag. He asked me where and I did not tell him my supplier. I think he got a few emails about the salt and was trying to make some extra cash above the $2 a bag. Idiot...


did you get the guys info im sure if we take a trip over 2 his house we can get it for 2 a bagwesport


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;759065 said:


> did you get the guys info im sure if we take a trip over 2 his house we can get it for 2 a bagwesport


that is what I was thinking. maybe we will just take his truck while we are there.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;759068 said:


> that is what I was thinking. maybe we will just take his truck while we are there.


sounds like a plan 2 me i cant stand ppl who lie.


----------



## VBigFord20

There is like 1-2" out there right now. Of coarse its the one time all weekend I get no severe weather updates and I turn on the weather channel and they show the snowbands moving out. I dont know WTF to do anymore. Guess I am getting up early just to be safe. If I plow anything I know it wont be the ones in lakewood and cleveland, no snow up there no more.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;759110 said:


> There is like 1-2" out there right now. Of coarse its the one time all weekend I get no severe weather updates and I turn on the weather channel and they show the snowbands moving out. I dont know WTF to do anymore. Guess I am getting up early just to be safe. If I plow anything I know it wont be the ones in lakewood and cleveland, no snow up there no more.


nope bone dry


----------



## f250man

Yes Aaron got to plow about 4-5" yesterday it really started to snow around 9 am and we plowed till 3 pm when it finally quit.

Every thing is going great here the jobs great and I finally feel like I am climbing out of my rut I was in the last year.


----------



## Easy

This morning I had to plow the ones that drift the most, the others only had an inch or two. Wonder what today will bring, can't rely on any weather forecast anymore?????
Don


----------



## f250man

I hear that Don went out and did clean ups this morning to.


Dose anyone live near Amhurst on here that could pick a gas heater up for me from a guy out there and maybe meet me half way to Madison. I give you some gas money I just don't have time to get out there. If so give me a call on my cell and I'll give you directions to his house and see when we can meet to exchange it and give you the money. And it is a great deal so I would like to get it today if someone can do it for me and then we could meet on Saturday to settle up. Thanks Guys Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up everyone??? Still cant talk today either. It is actually worse now than before. Went and did a few clean ups too this AM. Wasnt too much, about an inch and a few little drifts. Nothing major though. 

I wont be posting here as much, if at all. Apparently a former employer of mine reads this forum and sees everything I say. Then I find out about it at a later date, all kinds of misconstrued, etc. Kinda really irritates me. I know this is a public forum, blah blah blah, but no need to go around and saying shyt. Oh well


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;759201 said:


> Whats up everyone??? Still cant talk today either. It is actually worse now than before. Went and did a few clean ups too this AM. Wasnt too much, about an inch and a few little drifts. Nothing major though.
> 
> I wont be posting here as much, if at all. Apparently a former employer of mine reads this forum and sees everything I say. Then I find out about it at a later date, all kinds of misconstrued, etc. Kinda really irritates me. I know this is a public forum, blah blah blah, but no need to go around and saying shyt. Oh well


Just use the KISS idea, just talk about mundane things and use private mail for the important things.
You have a lot more friends on here than enemies.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks Don. Even the mundane things can get all misconstrued too. I got a few enemies on here, lol. Cant say that isnt my fault though


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;759217 said:


> Thanks Don. Even the mundane things can get all misconstrued too. I got a few enemies on here, lol. Cant say that isnt my fault though


This is the motto I go by: Only 2 things really matter, the person that signs your paycheck, and the person that snores in your face. Others can say what they want, and it really doesn't matter!
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL that is very true Don. Just gets a little irritating and childish, imo


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey tom is this your boy,


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

About 75% of our posts here of us all complaining, what would this thread be if we didn't complain! Tom just like to do it more than others, for now.


----------



## clark lawn

well the weather channel said 1-2 at 10 last night when i went to bed, got up this morning at 3 and we had 4-5. on top of that i may have lost the tranny in one of my trucks, and my worker was a no show.


----------



## VBigFord20

Easy;759226 said:


> This is the motto I go by: Only 2 things really matter, the person that signs your paycheck, and the person that snores in your face. Others can say what they want, and it really doesn't matter!
> Don


I agree with that. I can care less what most people think of me as long as my customers are happy and money is going in the bank.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;759595 said:


> I agree with that. I can care less what most people think of me as long as my customers are happy and money is going in the bank.


Isnt that why we all care some blunt object in the truck? to deal with an issue that should arise from some one eles ignorance


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;759580 said:


> well the weather channel said 1-2 at 10 last night when i went to bed, got up this morning at 3 and we had 4-5. on top of that i may have lost the tranny in one of my trucks, and my worker was a no show.


Hopefully it will be a quick fix on the tranny. I would love to wake to a surprise like that. Been slow since the end of January but that is the way it goes. Sometimes you get it, other times you don't.

JP


----------



## kashman

if we get it cool if not iv got plenty other things 2 do.. jan was good for me so im good till spring


----------



## carl b

clark lawn;759580 said:


> well the weather channel said 1-2 at 10 last night when i went to bed, got up this morning at 3 and we had 4-5. on top of that i may have lost the tranny in one of my trucks, and my worker was a no show.


We had the same deal here . I plowed my a** off. than hit some woman . got done with that plowed some more . now i have to fix my salt spreader . :crying: I got the ticket :crying: backing with out regard.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;759201 said:


> Whats up everyone??? Still cant talk today either. It is actually worse now than before. Went and did a few clean ups too this AM. Wasnt too much, about an inch and a few little drifts. Nothing major though.
> 
> I wont be posting here as much, if at all. Apparently a former employer of mine reads this forum and sees everything I say. Then I find out about it at a later date, all kinds of misconstrued, etc. Kinda really irritates me. I know this is a public forum, blah blah blah, but no need to go around and saying shyt. Oh well


Tom,just watch what you say about this guy online, you will be here....you love it here.


Easy;759226 said:


> This is the motto I go by: Only 2 things really matter, the person that signs your paycheck, and the person that snores in your face. Others can say what they want, and it really doesn't matter!
> Don


Now thats funny.


----------



## SilkKnitter

:angry: Just in case some one missed that fact. :realmad:


----------



## kashman

i go 2 the gym and all my posts are gone whats up with that


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Anyone else think the chance of plowable snowfall in central Ohio is slim to none? I checked the long range outlook and besides today's high of 36 the rest of the high's are in the 40's, 50's, and maybe 60's.......WTF? If it's gonna be like this maybe I should just forget about plowing and start the landscape season early.


----------



## carl b

here's some pic's of my salter. If you can see the whole thing is bent .


----------



## VBigFord20

Wait until it gets warmer, then take a heat gun and warm the entire area until it can be worked with, it should pop right out. I did that to the bumper on my moms van once and she never knew I hit anything. lol


----------



## Easy

Kind of off topic, but something we all need to be aware of.
http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/blairholt.asp
Don


----------



## carl b

That sounds like a plan . I was hitting te hell out of it ( no heat ) it didn't move . I have to replace the auger today.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Easy;760017 said:


> Kind of off topic, but something we all need to be aware of.
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/blairholt.asp
> Don


Where's the NRA on this????? THIS MUST NOT PASS!!!!! When will they learn gun bans DON'T work

Just a side note, but did anyone notice what page we're on????


----------



## slone

I have a question for my fellow ohio brothers and sisters. If you have set up an llc for your business. Did you do it your self or hire an attorney? If you did it your self. How hard was it and where did you det started? Any help would be great. I don't want to pay if i can do it my self. Though i did get a good offer to have it done thanks for any help.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

slone;760163 said:


> I have a question for my fellow ohio brothers and sisters. If you have set up an llc for your business. Did you do it your self or hire an attorney? If you did it your self. How hard was it and where did you det started? Any help would be great. I don't want to pay if i can do it my self. Though i did get a good offer to have it done thanks for any help.


I did it myself, I sent two ohter members on here a detailed explination of how I did it. I can send it to you to if you pm me your email address.

Speaking of which....Tom did you do yours yet?


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas I am going to be selling a snow througher (SP) I did not even use it this year. It is a sears brand large unit hydro, joystick nozzel pull and elec start. I will get some pics and see if any of you guys want first crack before it goes to E bay or craigs.


----------



## Easy

Mid-Ohio Scaper;760159 said:


> Where's the NRA on this????? THIS MUST NOT PASS!!!!! When will they learn gun bans DON'T work
> 
> Just a side note, but did anyone notice what page we're on????


Personally, I don't think it would pass, but it is just an indicator of what is to come. Also, it could be attached as a rider to another bill and passed that way if we are not careful.
This was just an FYI
Don


----------



## Young Pup

crb 2500;760013 said:


> here's some pic's of my salter. If you can see the whole thing is bent .


Wow that was a hard hit.


----------



## meyere60

i would put a bottle jack and 2 2x4s, i bet that would pop it out. for now.


----------



## Burkartsplow

man this thread is slowing down. those SE Michigan guys are going to catch up to us in no time with no clapper, steve or tom around these days.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;760668 said:


> man this thread is slowing down. those SE Michigan guys are going to catch up to us in no time with no clapper, steve or tom around these days.


We still got them by about 6000 post...we might be safe for awhile.


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;760668 said:


> man this thread is slowing down. those SE Michigan guys are going to catch up to us in no time with no clapper, steve or tom around these days.


Thats because clap went to far out and fell off the edge of the internet.

And you people all thought it was round.


----------



## carl b

VBigFord20;760015 said:


> Wait until it gets warmer, then take a heat gun and warm the entire area until it can be worked with, it should pop right out. I did that to the bumper on my moms van once and she never knew I hit anything. lol


I took it in a heated shop. heated it up bam it was like new .


----------



## f250man

Sorry guys got to work. And for the Clap he is in his own little world these days. LOL And we all no about Tom. LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;760746 said:


> Sorry guys got to work. And for the Clap he is in his own little world these days. LOL And we all no about Tom. LOL


claps gf just keeps him on a short string Aaron i am suprised urs dosent do the same thing.


----------



## Young Pup

VBigFord20;760691 said:


> Thats because clap went to far out and fell off the edge of the internet.
> 
> And you people all thought it was round.


At least he still has cell phone service wherever he fell too.


----------



## slone

Thanks elwer for the info. I don't know how you found all that. Great stuff.i already have the service vendors license. So i think all i have to pay is the 125. My next step is to see how it impacts my income taxes compared to sole prop. I don't know if it makes any difference. Thanks again.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

slone;760881 said:


> Thanks elwer for the info. I don't know how you found all that. Great stuff.i already have the service vendors license. So i think all i have to pay is the 125. My next step is to see how it impacts my income taxes compared to sole prop. I don't know if it makes any difference. Thanks again.


No problem, really don't remember how i found all of it. Technically, it should be the same if its a sole prop or llc as long as the llc is set up under just one name. But i'm not sure. I liked the concept so i could get a true business account to better keep everything organized and to better help protect my personal assets.


----------



## DODGEing

Ohio guys, Im thinking about selling or trading my sport bike its an 02 gsxr 1000 with 11k miles. I'd like to get another plow truck 3/4 ton or sell for 5200.00 if any body is interested let me know. I'll have more photos available when I dig her out of the garage.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Looks like a fun bike, I just was outside powerwashing some lawn equipment. Starting them up and getting all of the winter storage grime off of them. I got this new cleaner. It is called holy cow concentrated cleaner. It is totally organic and it is probable the best degreaser in the world. I am not kidding. The BEST. Sprayed it on for 10 minutes came back with the washer and those things looks pratically brand new. I think i am going to sell one of the walk behinds and get a new one. We will see what kind of deals I can find. I will run her another season as a back up. Only has about 100 hours on her, but she is belt driven you how it is on those really wet days she needs a little push to keep those tires going. Well off to the vet. one of the dogs is hiding and not wanting to go outside so I know something is up with him. Well enjoy the weather today and tomorrow. I can go for one more BIG storm. 3 to 4 days event with cities closed and snow everywhere and then it can melt away a week later.


----------



## SilkKnitter

For entertainment purposes only:

I hereby announce that I took a test today and will find out the results in a few weeks. With that said, I will let your minds wonder.




/me skips off to Weed Man xysport


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

SilkKnitter;760992 said:


> For entertainment purposes only:
> 
> I hereby announce that I took a test today and will find out the results in a few weeks. With that said, I will let your minds wonder.
> 
> /me skips off to Weed Man xysport


Um just a wild crazy guess...pesticides license! So did you and Tom cheat off of each other then?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Speaking of which, saw a Weed Man truck go by yesterday but the nearest group is listed over an hour away and not our area. Which is both good and bad. Would be good if they kicked out tgcl but would hurt my possible business.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No I got done with mine before her. It is probably the Weed Man she works for. I have a good feeling that I passed this time around


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;761021 said:


> No I got done with mine before her. It is probably the Weed Man she works for. I have a good feeling that I passed this time around


Ok then was it easy? did you study much? how long does it take, need to let my school know that day.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I thought it was fairly easy. I just crammed a good bit for the test last night, lol. The test took me 2 hours. I took the core and #8 turf pest control. Core is 90 questions, turf is 50. Bring a calculator too, and possibly some scratch paper. It is all multiple choice though. I would set aside 2 1/2- 3hrs depending on how fast you can take a test


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;761028 said:


> I thought it was fairly easy. I just crammed a good bit for the test last night, lol. The test took me 2 hours. I took the core and #8 turf pest control. Core is 90 questions, turf is 50. Bring a calculator too, and possibly some scratch paper. It is all multiple choice though. I would set aside 2 1/2- 3hrs depending on how fast you can take a test


I also have industrial vegitation scheduled too. So 3 hours plus half hour each way...going to take the whole day off then. THanks


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just got done cleaning out the garage and restacking the rest of my salt and calcium bags. I need to make room for my new dump insert I am picking up on monday. I am not going to install it until the end of winter. Keep it looking nice. I am also picking up the truckcraft spreader for it also. So I am pretty excited. That is my big purchase of the year so far. Maybe a new mower also. We will see what new contracts I can pick up. Pretty boring around here on plowsite. Have not taken a look over at lawnsite. maybe everybody did the switch already. Well have a good one.


----------



## carl b

Anyone seen a good plow truck with or with out a plow please P.M. me the most I can spend is 12 g's


----------



## Burkartsplow

crb 2500;761731 said:


> Anyone seen a good plow truck with or with out a plow please P.M. me the most I can spend is 12 g's


I have found a ton on autotrader for that price. Do a search and you will be surprised. What you looking for a 2500 or 3500?


----------



## carl b

Ford Chevy I don't care 3/4 or 1 ton I don't care


----------



## Young Pup

Still to early for lawnsite full time right now. Getting things going on the green side to be ready for the upcoming season though. 

I can see some of Ohio getting some good snow in March still. Probably will be you lake effect guys though. So have fun up there if that works out.


----------



## BRENTMAN

Young Pup;761770 said:


> I can see some of Ohio getting some good snow in March still. Probably will be you lake effect guys though. So have fun up there if that works out.


we can only hope


----------



## BRENTMAN

Aaron, wondering if you'd be interested in some help landscaping this season?


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;761723 said:


> Just got done cleaning out the garage and restacking the rest of my salt and calcium bags. I need to make room for my new dump insert I am picking up on monday. I am not going to install it until the end of winter. Keep it looking nice. I am also picking up the truckcraft spreader for it also. So I am pretty excited. That is my big purchase of the year so far. Maybe a new mower also. We will see what new contracts I can pick up. Pretty boring around here on plowsite. Have not taken a look over at lawnsite. maybe everybody did the switch already. Well have a good one.


i was going 2 take mine out for winter but i dont have a crane we need a shop bad .Im going 2 look at a shop in avon i saw on clist 55,000 for the buildings


----------



## show-n-go

crb 2500;761731 said:


> Anyone seen a good plow truck with or with out a plow please P.M. me the most I can spend is 12 g's


i sent you a PM with all the info on mine. here are some pics, the plow has been krylon painted since these pics were taken.(it looks better)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79126


----------



## carl b

sorry , I'm looking for srw . 8 ' bed thanks tho that looks like a good price too . is it 4x4 ?


----------



## f250man

Carl just got home from work I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## meyere60

well the gear pump for the e60 that carl sent me came yesterday.and he gave me a bad gear pump to buy. just kidding carl. the pump seems to work perfect , it buids pressure when you turn it by hand, mine did not do anything but spit fluid out. did not put pressure gauge on yet, the one i found in my garage is all bent and i think it is stuck at around 1200 psi. my old pump would not go over i think 400 psi, then again the gauge is not to accurate. anyways carl is a good honest guy who is trust worthy. never be afraid to do business with crb 2500, he is and could be a great friend .


----------



## moparornocar

hay guys it snowed today hahahahahahahahaah enough to make the green start to go away. i think iths done for the year!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I agree, it snowed just enough here to get my clean truck spotted up. No real snow forcasted at all so I think it may be done.


----------



## kashman

i hope not just ordered 2 new pumps


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;763422 said:


> i hope not just ordered 2 new pumps


ull probably lose them like u did ur contollers this year


----------



## VBigFord20

We'll still get one more hit, I'm sure of it.


----------



## clark lawn

0% chance of snow and its snowing. WTF. not much wont amount to anything but still.


----------



## Easy

Anyone else thinking it is about over for this season? Looks like a warming trend coming.
Don


----------



## Burkartsplow

Winter is out like a fat kid in dodgeball. Tom already started cutting grass a week ago.


----------



## clark lawn

i think were about done, may get a salt event or 2 but not much more than that.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Northeast Ohio will be the only place to see anything by way of plowable snow if at all. As for the rest of the state...........we ain't gettin' sh*t! Burkart said it man, the fat kid has left the field!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Mid-Ohio Scaper;764702 said:


> Northeast Ohio will be the only place to see anything by way of plowable snow if at all. As for the rest of the state...........we ain't gettin' sh*t! Burkart said it man, the fat kid has left the field!


fat kids dont leave the bench except now hes on his way to the swimming pool cannonnnnnnnnn ball


----------



## Young Pup

I don't think we are done yet. Last year about this time we got hit with the big one, and I think we still have at least one more blast left.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;764883 said:


> I don't think we are done yet. Last year about this time we got hit with the big one, and I think we still have at least one more blast left.


i am with you it snows all the way in to april most of the time so


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I'm hoping its done snowing, I'm going to go out tomorrow and thursday and try out the powersweep getting all the stone out of a few lawns.


----------



## VBigFord20

I think this season still has one more blast left in her.

I sure hope so because I made a bit less then last season and would still like to pull some more cash out of this winter.

I have already started to switch gears back to concrete mode. I started to tear down my power buggy last to do some pre-season work to it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mowers are getting pulled out today and they are getting cleaned and ready to go. Im starting in 2 weeks with clean ups, maybe even 1 week


----------



## carl b

I may fallow your lead Tom . Its time to fix the plowing mistakes get on with summer .wesport


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

whats all this talk about grass no not time for that yet


----------



## meyere60

i think it will be at least 2-3 weeks before we start grass cutting/cleanups, but i would like to get 1 more big snowfall, considering i just fixed my plow,lol.


----------



## kashman

if you take your mowers on the lawns now your doing more harm then good. my mowers dont go out till mid april


----------



## VBigFord20

Good everyone pull out there mowers, then it will snow for sure.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;765356 said:


> if you take your mowers on the lawns now your doing more harm then good. my mowers dont go out till mid april


I usually bill april and may together since it is usaully one or two mows and a cleanup for april alone.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;765456 said:


> I usually bill april and may together since it is usaully one or two mows and a cleanup for april alone.


i do the same


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I almost always start the clean ups around the end of march. Rarely use the mower for anything, just a bunch of raking and crap like that. Then I edge the beds at the places that want it, and get ready to start chunking mulch. If I sat around till mid April waiting to start, 1 I would never get out of the winter poorness until June, and 2, I would have to put my head thru several walls just from the sheer boredom. It gets kinda old REAL fast sitting around looking at the same walls for days on end.


----------



## f250man

Yes it dose Tom I sat there like that for a year and got real depressed and didn't want to be around people or do anything. I had plenty of things to do around the house but could not or felt like doing them while I was depressed. It sucked but now that Im working again I have all kinds of energy and I am getting things done now I just wish it would just snow if it is going to be cold or just warm up so I can do things outside.


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;765546 said:


> I almost always start the clean ups around the end of march. Rarely use the mower for anything, just a bunch of raking and crap like that. Then I edge the beds at the places that want it, and get ready to start chunking mulch. If I sat around till mid April waiting to start, 1 I would never get out of the winter poorness until June, and 2, I would have to put my head thru several walls just from the sheer boredom. It gets kinda old REAL fast sitting around looking at the same walls for days on end.


dont forget you have pre m 2 throw down this year. thats a good week of work


----------



## meyere60

i only use the lawn mower on lawns that did not get the leaves cleaned up last year, they are the crapy lawns that the lawn owner does not care about, the people that are cheap. i still clean it up nice though cause that is my name, bower landscaping/snowplowing. every thing my hand finds to do i do it with all my might.


----------



## f250man

Man it is sure a ghost town on here these days everyone must be getting things ready for spring.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Winter is done in central Ohio!!!!!!!! I'm pulling the trigger on the landscaping season March 23rd. Time to make real money!!!! payup


----------



## Easy

As much as I hope you are right, I think we are due at least one more blast from "old man winter". 
It is only mid March, and we have gotten snow in late April and even May..........
Don


----------



## meyere60

i agree. most of the tome you get more snow than me in chicago il, burbank il. i believe we got 45 inches this season so far. some parts of ohio only got 17 inches, the most was 44 in some parts of ohio. i think we got 1 more snow also. it seems when you bring out the lawn mowers, and bury the snow plows it snows. lol.


----------



## Burkartsplow

meyere60;769084 said:


> i agree. most of the tome you get more snow than me in chicago il, burbank il. i believe we got 45 inches this season so far. some parts of ohio only got 17 inches, the most was 44 in some parts of ohio. i think we got 1 more snow also. it seems when you bring out the lawn mowers, and bury the snow plows it snows. lol.


we had 70 inches in cleveland.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;769342 said:


> we had 70 inches in cleveland.


thats it i had to of had more then that?


----------



## Easy

I am sure we had much more than that out this way. Not sure how much, but I am sure it was more than 70"
Don


----------



## meyere60

maybe i was wrong. i was going by the email meyer sent me with some new fetures. it said how much snow everyone got this year. hears where it says how much snow everyone got.http://cl.exct.net/?ju=fe3416727164...57015&s=fdf815757761017c761c7676&jb=ffcf14&t=


----------



## clark lawn

we had 83.5 inches normal is like 48.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

I think I just seen a tumble weed blow across the plowsite screen. 

Where did you guys find out what the total snowfall amounts were in your area? I can't find Columbus or central Ohio. Not that it was anything to write home about.


----------



## clark lawn

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=ICAO:KCMH&almanac=1 try this link


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

clark lawn;770390 said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=ICAO:KCMH&almanac=1 try this link


Thanks man:salute:

I knew it! I knew our winter snowfall sucked this year, I just had no official number to prove it until now. 23.1" to date in Columbus, that's below average by about 3". And that my friends, is totally unacceptable.


----------



## VBigFord20

70% of our normal snow means 70% of what I made last season. It makes seance, but sucks.

And today it rains, fun.


----------



## SNOWPIMP

I picked up 3 big properties (about 12 hrs a night for 3 guys/machines) and that's when we have no more snow! Go figure right ?


----------



## Burkartsplow

SNOWPIMP;773094 said:


> I picked up 3 big properties (about 12 hrs a night for 3 guys/machines) and that's when we have no more snow! Go figure right ?


Well at least you can have them next year then.


----------



## meyere60

that's awesome snow pimp, i need to get more commercial accounts.


----------



## Burkartsplow

VBigFord20;773041 said:


> 70% of our normal snow means 70% of what I made last season. It makes seance, but sucks.
> 
> And today it rains, fun.


How can you say we had 70% of snow. We were 20 inches above average this year and I serviced my commercial accounts 1 more push then last year. 30 pushes in a 2 month time. Pretty good I think so. It did suck that the last two months were a wash but I am not going to complain about the above average snow we had this year.:bluebounc


----------



## Burkartsplow

3-5 inches next monday night into tuesday. one last one.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;775188 said:


> 3-5 inches next monday night into tuesday. one last one.


i havent heard any amounts yet but just like dick goddard said thursday would be cloudy and it was sunny all day they have no idea. I would like some snow thou


----------



## Burkartsplow

Now they are saying 5-7 inches. monday night into tuesday. Crazy...


----------



## f250man

Aaron who's your weather man?


----------



## Easy

NWS is saying "possibly" over 6 inches Monday night to Tues night.
Don


----------



## Easy

Anyone getting anything besides a mixture?
Don


----------



## Burkartsplow

It has been snowing since 10 am. Hits the ground and melts. Straight snow here in lakewood, just west of cleveland. Temp is 34 outside and windy. We will see what happens through the night.


----------



## f250man

Its been snowing here all day to but nothing sticking yet.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;775846 said:


> It has been snowing since 10 am. Hits the ground and melts. Straight snow here in lakewood, just west of cleveland. Temp is 34 outside and windy. We will see what happens through the night.


stickin to the grass now been 34 since like 10 am


----------



## Easy

Sticking on the grass and the streets now . Snowing hard, and drifting a bit here and there. We have at least 2 to 3 on the streets now, state trucks are out plowing and salting. Wonder what over night will bring as this stuff is wet and very heavy, almost like plowing water!!!! I followed a state truck on rte. 6 before, watched him destroy 4 mail boxes in about 2-3 miles..............
Don


----------



## clark lawn

we have the grass covered but thats about it. i dont think we are going to get much of anything down here.


----------



## Easy

Went to bed last night with about 3" on the ground and snowing and blowing to beat the band. Got up to no snowing, and partial melting. Going to look at my customers, and plow what is needed.
Don


----------



## f250man

Same here the grass is covered but not any on the roads or lots. They say up to 6" today will see


----------



## carl b

Steve,
whats up with your buddys truck? did he sell it ? If not I'd like to see it.

We have 2 on the grass thats it


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Easy;775993 said:


> Went to bed last night with about 3" on the ground and snowing and blowing to beat the band. Got up to no snowing, and partial melting. Going to look at my customers, and plow what is needed.
> Don


yup same here i went to bed got up and it hadnt changed silly snow fall


----------



## f250man

Hey Carl he still has it. I've been busy and not had a chance to get pics and more info on it. I'll try this week or this weekend. Steve


----------



## Burkartsplow

I was almost right with my prediction for this week. I said snow 4 days before the weatherman. Next year I am going to predict storms as a second job.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;776101 said:


> I was almost right with my prediction for this week. I said snow 4 days before the weatherman. Next year I am going to predict storms as a second job.


but i still dint plow any snow this week


----------



## BRENTMAN

nor have I......lets pray for some unpredicted weather shall we?
I'd love to go one more round this year....


----------



## Easy

I plowed about 1/2 this morning, some had 3-4 in them others had nothing. Been snowing all day, on and off, with no accum. Looks like it is starting to stick now, but to late to make a difference. Will look in the morning.
Don


----------



## VBigFord20

I thought it was funny how many guys were out this morning with there plows on driving around. I knew it was not going to stick, the ground is to warm still. A little bit stuck to the cement here and there but that's about it.

I did hit a couple near white outs while driving today, made it feel like January all over.


----------



## Easy

I had a few with drifts, 3 or 4 inches in some places. It was strange how it worked out. 2 places next to each other, 1 with nothing, the other needed plowing. Go figure
Don


----------



## Burkartsplow

i hooked the plow up, but not the salter. If it did stick it would black underneath once pushed away. Was hoping for one last one. I was going to put the last push towards the new truck.


----------



## Easy

I went out this morning, had to plow 4, some drifted, others just crusty 2-3 inches, nothing major. I do like the way it scrapes clean though...
Don


----------



## Easy

I don't believe it!!!! My grass is turning white again, I thought I was through with this for another season.
I hope the 80 degree weather we are to get this weekend will melt the 1/32 nd inch on the ground...... LOL
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wait you got snow this AM??? I was out doing a clean up and only saw rain and pokes of sun. I must say I am kind of jealous of you having an arseload of snow all winter, but then again I think I may have pulled all my hair out at the same time, lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;778399 said:


> Wait you got snow this AM??? I was out doing a clean up and only saw rain and pokes of sun. I must say I am kind of jealous of you having an arseload of snow all winter, but then again I think I may have pulled all my hair out at the same time, lol


i drove home in the snow this morning so i saw some


----------



## Easy

It never lasted, went away right after it fell. Hope the weather stays warm for a few weeks.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Since when did Carnegie Body in Painesville close?? I went by there today to price a new plow and they were closed. Is it just seasonal or were they not making enough $$$ there??


----------



## f250man

They are closed for good. They said it wasn't making enough money. They were making a million dollars profit a year and that wasn't enough. It really sucks now I have to find someone else to fix my Western turd of a plow. I hooked it up this weekend to move it and it is leaking like a pig out of the lift cylinder. Go figure that is my luck brand new and still go stuck with ****.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Isnt that some shyt?? Making damn good money, but it wasnt enough. Greediness at its finest. Man you have had nothing but issues with that new plow. Seems like all winter there was some dumb BS messed up with it. Now its the off season and it is still a turd. That really does suck!!! I think Eshelman's deals with Western and there are a few others.


----------



## Easy

f250man;779033 said:


> They are closed for good. They said it wasn't making enough money. They were making a million dollars profit a year and that wasn't enough. It really sucks now I have to find someone else to fix my Western turd of a plow. I hooked it up this weekend to move it and it is leaking like a pig out of the lift cylinder. Go figure that is my luck brand new and still go stuck with ****.


Sidleys on Bowhall Rd. closed too, they used to sell Western. Maybe something about those Westerns??? LOL


----------



## f250man

Im sure thinking about telling Western to shove it and getting a Boss. I've had nothing but leaking and valve body problems with this 3 month old plow. :realmad:


----------



## Easy

Maybe you just got a lemon. I always thought Western was one of the better ones.
Don


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;779055 said:


> Isnt that some shyt?? Making damn good money, but it wasnt enough. Greediness at its finest. Man you have had nothing but issues with that new plow. Seems like all winter there was some dumb BS messed up with it. Now its the off season and it is still a turd. That really does suck!!! I think Eshelman's deals with Western and there are a few others.


I believe Zoresco also services western, is a little farther.


----------



## born2farm

well the way things are lookin for snow i might just stick to the quad for one more year. i have been asked to bid a larger apartment complex just to do sidewalks. the city takes care of the streets and there is about two hours worth of work on sidewalks including salt. i got the pricing for this figured out but i need your guys opinion on how i plan to market my services towards a small residential neighborhood. its about 300 nicer houses that always have a chop job done where some dumba%% in a truck tears the crap out of the yard while plowing. i need to flier each individual house and im thinking about putting in there something to the affect of " we use small equipment specialized to handle residential driveways only in order to not damage your property" (wording is still choppy but you get the point) i would hope to land 20-30 of these. if i can get these plus the apartment and the drives i kept from last year i would have 40+ drives and the apartments. i will probably be buying a gator with cab and such if i get these.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;783966 said:


> well the way things are lookin for snow i might just stick to the quad for one more year. i have been asked to bid a larger apartment complex just to do sidewalks. the city takes care of the streets and there is about two hours worth of work on sidewalks including salt. i got the pricing for this figured out but i need your guys opinion on how i plan to market my services towards a small residential neighborhood. its about 300 nicer houses that always have a chop job done where some dumba%% in a truck tears the crap out of the yard while plowing. i need to flier each individual house and im thinking about putting in there something to the affect of " we use small equipment specialized to handle residential driveways only in order to not damage your property" (wording is still choppy but you get the point) i would hope to land 20-30 of these. if i can get these plus the apartment and the drives i kept from last year i would have 40+ drives and the apartments. i will probably be buying a gator with cab and such if i get these.


Your looking at at least 6k for a gator with a blade and cabs rnt cheap. ID say they dont push alot of snow but theyd do fine for ur area.


----------



## BRENTMAN

f250man;779138 said:


> Im sure thinking about telling Western to shove it and getting a Boss. I've had nothing but leaking and valve body problems with this 3 month old plow. :realmad:


just get a damn Boss V, then you can sit back and watch everyone else complain about their plows, and even bash the boss plows, but you just laugh it off cause the boss v's are straight up badasss


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;783969 said:


> Your looking at at least 6k for a gator with a blade and cabs rnt cheap. ID say they dont push alot of snow but theyd do fine for ur area.


ya actually 6000 is on the lower side of what ive looked at. but the way i run the numbers, i can make more money by spending 6000 on a gator and plowing then i can spending 6000 on a used truck and plowing. by setting up a residential rig out of a gator or large quad, i think it should give me flexibility later of running it along side a truck crew say doing commercial walk ways as well as a small residential route. with the lack of commercial properties around me i just think that i might be able to make more money per drive this way. but then again i may be figuring the numbers wrong.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

The more you tailor to the customer the more they demand. And like you said with the lack of commercial propertys i assume ur talking about mulitiple acre lots. You have no real need for alot of large scale equipment. Slow and steady always finishs the race.enless you have a gator and can run the numbers per snow fall time and depth. each guy is gonna give you diffrent results. No matter how much research you do the only way to figure it out is do it for 2 months


----------



## Clapper&Company

KGRlandscapeing;784016 said:


> The more you tailor to the customer the more they demand. And like you said with the lack of commercial propertys i assume ur talking about mulitiple acre lots. You have no real need for alot of large scale equipment. Slow and steady always finishs the race.enless you have a gator and can run the numbers per snow fall time and depth. each guy is gonna give you diffrent results. No matter how much research you do the only way to figure it out is do it for 2 months


I dont know that they demand more, but it makes you more of a demand!


----------



## toby4492

Holy cow a Clapper sighting. xysport

How goes it Ronnie?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

toby4492;784043 said:


> Holy cow a Clapper sighting. xysport
> 
> How goes it Ronnie?


how goes it tom? is the better question


----------



## toby4492

KGRlandscapeing;784092 said:


> how goes it tom? is the better question


Hey Kevin :waving:

I guess the saying goes........When you have lemons you make lemonade.


----------



## Young Pup

Hey guys what is happening? Have not been around this site lately. I was talking to a friend who does this and landscaping and he was aking me how many lots I did. Got me to thinking about this place. He said he wants to try to get a few more and I told him now is the time to get more accounts set up. So I guess I better follow my own advice and get busy with trying pick up some more commercial work for the up coming winter.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;784145 said:


> Hey guys what is happening? Have not been around this site lately. I was talking to a friend who does this and landscaping and he was aking me how many lots I did. Got me to thinking about this place. He said he wants to try to get a few more and I told him now is the time to get more accounts set up. So I guess I better follow my own advice and get busy with trying pick up some more commercial work for the up coming winter.


just watch out these stupid commercial lots r trying to go 60 to 120 days out. I cant understand why it would take them that long to pay an invoice


----------



## born2farm

Well guys I have ANOTHER question. I know I have a lot of them but I really want to start plowing as a proffesional business, instead of a sideline to mowing.

Here's my question. This only applies to residential customers as well. Say I have a driveway that is at $25 per push. If they are calling for eight inches, I would feel better heading out and plowing with the storm instead of headin out once all eight inches have fallen. How do you guys charge for this. I would seem to think that since it is my choice to plow with the storm, that I should only bill the customer for one $25 push, but I dont want to sell my services short. Then again should the customer really be billed $75 for this one storm if I plow three times.


----------



## f250man

Hey whats been going on Ohio ? Hope everyone had a great 4th of July.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

The fourth was nice, lots of beer and lots of pork!!! 

Hope everyone is staying busy and making money!!payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Had a good 4th. Saw fireworks and had some beers. 

Keeping plenty busy with the landscaping here. Just still on the hunt for a plow.


----------



## Young Pup

Not much happening here, other than me stock piling this salt for the upcoming year.


----------



## f250man

In your dreams J.P.  Hey Claps coming up to N.E Ohio this weekend anyone want to get together


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;786497 said:


> In your dreams J.P.  Hey Claps coming up to N.E Ohio this weekend anyone want to get together


I can dream at least so I have that in my favor. lol I think as fast as they can get it in, truckloads are going out of there. For the life of me I cannot think of the name of the place right now.


----------



## Young Pup

So are any of you doing any plow prep work? Thinking about getting the pump worked on and all that fun stuff.


----------



## Mike S

JP, heck no! We should wait till ten minutes before the first snow! Thats how I like to roll! LOL!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

T storm cost me a tree yesterday well one of the top sections. It was a maple now its firewood other then that gotta start thinking abot plowing. Been having issues with the truck tail pipe fell off radiator hose crackd ya know anoyying things


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;793040 said:


> JP, heck no! We should wait till ten minutes before the first snow! Thats how I like to roll! LOL!


You are a funny man Mike, how is it going out east? Nothing here, grass is slowing once again and did a big cleanup job yesterday. Man am I sore right now.


----------



## dlcequip

*Bob cat for sale*

Found this bobcat for sale on craigs list. Not much else to say but it looks like its in good condition.


----------



## Burkartsplow

yeah i saw it a couple of days ago. It is in really good condition. about 5 mins from my house. She is in good shape also.


----------



## WALKERS

Does anyone know anything about strobe lights? I have one buld that is not as bright as the others. I changed it for a new one and still not working right. Thanks in advance for any insight. :waving:


----------



## f250man

Hey Josh I would say bad or dirty connection or bad output on the head unit. I have a 6 strobe unit and only three work.


----------



## toby4492

Hadn't posted here in a long time and just want to say...............................hello to all the Ohio guys  :waving:


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom hows it going? And HI right back at you


----------



## VBigFord20

Whats up guys? Hope everyone is doing well. I have been busy as hell these last few weeks and its giving me no time to work on my toys. My Jeep is sitting in my friends garage and my explorer is at another friends body shop having some frame work done. My truck needs a cam pahser and sounds like a diesel but I have no time to take it in to be worked on. Hopefully next month will slow down so I can start to think about snow season. I want to take apart and re-do my plow lights because the rivets are coming loose and they wobble to much, plus my strobes on my truck are not working right so that needs addressed.

I guess that how it goes though.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up guys?? Hope yall are doing well. Been busy, but have slowed here. Typical for this time of the year. Tis the season for getting prepped for snow. Got a new plow finally. Snow Dogg EX 8 footer. Cost me 3850 installed, 2 yr warranty, and my dealer provides 24 hr service when the snow flies. They also have back up plows if necessary. Got it at Eshelman's an recommend them to anyone!!! The owner stayed after hours to get my plow installed. He also gave me new tow hooks for my truck, since a few bolts broke off from the old Meyer. That is good service in my book!!! The plow lifts up higher than any plow I have seen/used before and has a 31" tall moldboard. Cant wait to move some snow with it!!! Got new tires (free of charge from Goodyear, gotta love tread life warranty) All I need is a new windshield and finish up my leaky manifolds on the truck. Probably wont plow this season with my Blazer, since I dont have the extra $$$$ for another plow. Got a few bid packets to do for plowing. Hopefully gonna make some decent loot this winter for once. Good luck to y'all and im sure this site will really be lighting up soon.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i have about 20 days to decided if i am gonna plow at all The way this year is going my luck first snow ill get hit by a car and have a million diffrent bills to pay.


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;798439 said:


> i have about 20 days to decided if i am gonna plow at all The way this year is going my luck first snow ill get hit by a car and have a million diffrent bills to pay.


What is going on Kevin and Tom, It has slowed down here on the westside also, but it is expected for this time of year. Been working on a bid packet for the last 5 hours this evening. I am going big with this one. Bigger then I can handle. I would not mind having to sub out some work this year and make money for answering phone calls and sending invoices. But with that comes the headache of worrying if the job got done right. I dont know if I want that in my life. But either way this bid sheet is coming along well I believe. been looking at new trucks. Either going chevy 3500 or ford f350. I like my chevys, but I love the solid front axle on the ford. We will see. Well hope all is well and kevin we know you are going to plow this year. You like it to much besides all the headaches you get and congratulations Tom on the new plow. How much does that thing weigh and you are all pimped out in Buyers gear now on that truck with the salt spreader. Put up some pics soon. Have a good weekend. It was a long week this past one. Go Brownsussmileyflag


----------



## suzuki0702

hey guys i need to get strobes, or a light system for my truck this year. was looking at those strobes that mount in the factory lights. anyone have these? i like the look of them. otherwise ill be getting some kind of roof mount light. maybe a whelen with suction?? truck in sig. thanks!!

Brian from kent


----------



## kc2006

whatever u do, go all name brand parts. the hideaway kit i got was wheelen power supply and off brand wires/tubes, been nothing but a headache.

first post of the season for me, ive gotten a few bid packets, but odds are i wont get any and ill be subbin again.


----------



## suzuki0702

anybody have experience with this kit?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Whelen-90-Watt-...in_0?hash=item19b193312c&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14

good price?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Aaron your right i love the snow but my luck has been less then ok this year and my truck dosent seem very healthy. thou i cant figure out whats wrong with it. i think somebodys playing a joke on me or something i dno. But This year has cost me more money then all of my years befor


----------



## Burkartsplow

suzuki0702;798905 said:


> anybody have experience with this kit?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Whelen-90-Watt-...in_0?hash=item19b193312c&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14
> 
> good price?


I have that exact same kit, It works great and pretty easy to install. I would suggest getting a small control panel with two switches for front and back and one for switching patterns. Here is the link for the switch panel I have. It works perfect for that setup.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/selectable-switch-for-the-whelen-csp-pro-series-power-supplies.html


----------



## suzuki0702

thanks burkart. where do u have the 6 lights at. ive only figured for 4 but that switch has the option for 6 lights.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Very cool and crisp this morning and Buckeye football starting next weekend. This my friends is the start of a great fall football and winter plowing season, I can feel it!


----------



## Burkartsplow

suzuki0702;799010 said:


> thanks burkart. Where do u have the 6 lights at. Ive only figured for 4 but that switch has the option for 6 lights.


1 and 2 are in the front and 3-6 are in the back taillights. I usually only use the backs as you get back flash from the plow, but they are there if i need them for anything.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Mid-Ohio Scaper;799017 said:


> Very cool and crisp this morning and Buckeye football starting next weekend. This my friends is the start of a great fall football and winter plowing season, I can feel it!


WE ARE READY FOR BUCKEYE FOOTBALL UP HERE. GOING TO THE TOLEDO/OSU GAME IN THREE WEEKS AT CLEVELAND BROWNS STADIUM. I AM A TOLEDO ALUMNI,BUT I AM BUCKEYE FIRST.wesport


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

Guys. I have terminals in Ohio that need to be bid on....Visit http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83550 for a complete list of terminals and instructions on bidding.

Trevor


----------



## VBigFord20

I was driving around today and noticed the leaves are starting to change on some trees. It totally caught me off guard, I can't believe we are inching into fall already. I need to get going on some repair work to my plow. For one thing I need to figure out if I can make the HIDs work properly of if I should just go back to a stranded bulb. I am thinking the latter is the best way to go. I still need to pull my backseat to get to my strobe power supply and find out wtf is up with those also. Plus the truck needs to go in and have those broken manifold bolts drilled out and fixed soon.

About the only thing I don't have to worry about is salt. I have enough left from last season to last me until after the first of the year.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

If i plow 10 days from now ill start wirting up the plow bids. i think every winter season that passes the stress makes me 4 years older


----------



## f250man

I hear you there Kevin. Thats why I went back to work for a company and shut mine down and thats why I think Im done with the snow plowing also. I got my son a race car and Im putting together a Harley so I have found new passions and plowing is not one of them. Im done with the stress to.


----------



## Young Pup

VBigFord20;801313 said:


> I was driving around today and noticed the leaves are starting to change on some trees. It totally caught me off guard, I can't believe we are inching into fall already. I need to get going on some repair work to my plow. For one thing I need to figure out if I can make the HIDs work properly of if I should just go back to a stranded bulb. I am thinking the latter is the best way to go. I still need to pull my backseat to get to my strobe power supply and find out wtf is up with those also. Plus the truck needs to go in and have those broken manifold bolts drilled out and fixed soon.
> 
> About the only thing I don't have to worry about is salt. I have enough left from last season to last me until after the first of the year.


I put up a couple of pictures on the Lawnsite thread of some trees changing. Won't be long now that is for sure. Shawn called around and got a couple quotes on salt prices. Bagged salt 50#'s were 4.25 and 3.99 a bag per truckload till the end of October. I got an e-mail from BPS here in town and they are at 3.85 a bag per truckload but they want it delievered by the end of Sept.


----------



## Easy

Hope you guys have a good year. I am not plowing this year, truck getting old, plow getting old, and getting up a 2:30 a.m. definitely getting old! I just want to see what it will be like to get up, look outside and see the snow falling, and then go back to bed......
Don


----------



## Young Pup

Easy;801903 said:


> Hope you guys have a good year. I am not plowing this year, truck getting old, plow getting old, and getting up a 2:30 a.m. definitely getting old! I just want to see what it will be like to get up, look outside and see the snow falling, and then go back to bed......
> Don


Don,

Just because you are not plowing,doesn't mean you stop posting here. Good luck on any new adventures you will be making.

JP


----------



## Easy

Thanks, I will be on here from time to time.
Don


----------



## MeeksCo

Guys, anybody have any suggestions on where to look for sub work. I have plowed for the last two years on my own and a year before that for a small lawncare company. 
Is Reliable or Snowbiz any good?
I am simple as simple gets when it comes to what I have:
96 K1500 with 7'6" Western Cable operated. 
Backup pumps, cables, sylenoids and another 8' plow. 
To be honest, the setup works great. 
When she lets me, I'll invest $2000+ in my plow. 

I do plan on purchasing a spreader this year. 
I hear that some companies will let you rent theirs for the season while you're working for them. 

I am tired of managing all these accounts, and being a one man crew, it's hard to please everyone. Money's great, but the stress isn't. Plowsite should create a thread called 'Stressed out Discussion'. ha.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Anyone around Columbus seen the salt piles off of 670? Is it me or are they larger than I've seen in quite some time. I think they know something.........


----------



## Young Pup

I have a picture of that pile from July here in this thread a few posts back. Have not been by it lately though.


----------



## Bossman 92

How's everybody been? I am looking for a cheap dump truck, anybody have anything? I need one for leaves this fall, and a salt truck/back up plow truck this winter. Trying to stay under 10k. 

I have been all over the internet checking weather predictions for this winter and it looks like we may be in for a great season! payup

Good luck to all this year and lets stay ahead of those lower MI guys on the post counts! wesport

Bossman


----------



## kc2006

Everything I've read says alot more snow then normal, alot of snow in november and heavy lake effect. yay.

I want to get rid of my meyer this year and get a wideout. Just can't seem to get off the 6+ grand. someone talk me into getting one!


----------



## VBigFord20

kc2006;802732 said:


> Everything I've read says alot more snow then normal, alot of snow in november and heavy lake effect. yay.


I can believe it. With all the rain we have had this summer all the sky's would need to do is just keep up the pace when it gets cold and all of us will have a ton of seat time this winter.

I'm looking forward to it. Its way easier then the work I have been doing lately.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;802732 said:


> Everything I've read says alot more snow then normal, alot of snow in november and heavy lake effect. yay.
> 
> I want to get rid of my meyer this year and get a wideout. Just can't seem to get off the 6+ grand. someone talk me into getting one!


Kurt I heard the same thing about this winter too.

Go ahead and spend the money on that new plow. It will look good hanging off your truck. payup


----------



## Lux Lawn

There has been so many reports already for this year. 
I saw one the other day that said this winter will bring bitter cold temps a drier conditions.

So who knows.


----------



## VBigFord20

If there is one thing I learned its this. Want to know the forecast? Stick your head out the window. Want to know whats going to happen with the forecast 3 months from now? Stick your head up your ass. You have just as good a chance as finding the answer there as anyplace else.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Very insightful..........


----------



## f250man

I heard the same thing Larry southern Ohio and New England states will get more the normal snow and we will see cold and less snow and moisture.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

snow whats that? Obviously your prepare for the worst and hope for the best. Thou with winter work i dont think theres a happy medium. If you get alot of snow your stuff breaks you lose your shirt. If it dosent snow you dont work and u get fat and anoy your gf and your wife


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well we will just have to wait and see. Either way, bring it on. I dont have the yellow abomination hanging off the front of the truck anymore, just a nice shiny stainless Snow Dogg. So let it snow!!! I need to recoup some of the plow money


----------



## f250man

Congeats Tom and I hope it dosnt give you any trouble like my New Western did all last winter. And guys good luck and have a great season.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;804039 said:


> Congeats Tom and I hope it dosnt give you any trouble like my New Western did all last winter. And guys good luck and have a great season.


you guys should of figured that you cant run from that meyer curse


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks Steve. I hope it is all good. Everyone that I talked to around here that have used the dogg before, love them and had no issues. 

Kevin, if the Meyer curse still plagues me, I got full coverage and there are a few brick walls I may drive the truck into, lol. Not really but a thought. I didnt really have any issues with the yellow turd this past winter, just uber slow and didnt lift very high to stack snow worth a crap


----------



## toby4492

Hey guys,

I just read through the last couple of pages here and no Clap. 

Should somebody put out an APB on him? LOL


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom the Clap is still around I talk to him every couple of days. He is getting his trucks ready and doing a lot of bidding right now. You know how 21 can be. He's out partying all the time and girls. LOL


----------



## toby4492

OK you had me believing you.............................until you mentioned the girls part


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

toby4492;804682 said:


> OK you had me believing you.............................until you mentioned the girls part


ahhhhhhhhhhh haha


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom Im here lol!

Did you forget with your old age that I talked to you last week on the phone lol!

Yea been crazy around here... I've worked harder the last few weeks then I did all summer lol.

Tryin to get stuff ready for snow


----------



## Young Pup

toby4492;804682 said:


> OK you had me believing you.............................until you mentioned the girls part


I don't know he sends me his pictures of nights out. Pretty scary. lo Hank Williams Jr concert, wet t/shirt contests. The man is a party animal.l I wish I could do what he is doing now. Party all night and work all day. No I don't who the heck am I kidding.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;804719 said:


> Tom Im here lol!
> 
> Did you forget with your old age that I talked to you last week on the phone lol!
> 
> Yea been crazy around here... I've worked harder the last few weeks then I did all summer lol.
> 
> Tryin to get stuff ready for snow


Holy Crap Clap, this has to be your first post on here in what 6 months or more?


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;804719 said:


> Tom Im here lol!
> 
> Did you forget with your old age that I talked to you last week on the phone lol!
> 
> Yea been crazy around here... I've worked harder the last few weeks then I did all summer lol.
> 
> Tryin to get stuff ready for snow


Was that really you on the phone, didn't have my hearing aids in that day 

Post up some of these "girl" pix that Steve talks about would ya


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah this is the time of the year when Ron finally gets out of the truck, lol.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;804758 said:


> I don't know he sends me his pictures of nights out. Pretty scary. lo Hank Williams Jr concert, wet t/shirt contests. The man is a party animal.l I wish I could do what he is doing now. Party all night and work all day. No I don't who the heck am I kidding.


You Think you could keep up old man?


----------



## Clapper&Company

toby4492;804804 said:


> Was that really you on the phone, didn't have my hearing aids in that day
> 
> Post up some of these "girl" pix that Steve talks about would ya


LOL Yea it was me

I'll see what I can post lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;804818 said:


> Yeah this is the time of the year when Ron finally gets out of the truck, lol.


You know it! This year hasnt really had any good reason to get out of my truck


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well, now that Im caught up on the Ohio Thread.


Im taking a break from my GMC project today.
That damn thing is a PIA to work on


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;804860 said:


> You Think you could keep up old man?


Heck no, I am trying to recover from last night so I can drink tonight for the big game. Trying to get last minute tickets to the game. Figured the price on these would have dropped on Craigslist.

This video about sums it up lol:


----------



## grasmancolumbus

Mid-Ohio Scaper;802425 said:


> Anyone around Columbus seen the salt piles off of 670? Is it me or are they larger than I've seen in quite some time. I think they know something.........


I was just by that pile on Friday, and thought the same thing! I have never seen that much salt there.Somebody got one hell of a deal or were going to be in for a GREAT Season payuppayup


----------



## paradise1229

Guys, Anyone know how much a reman. E47 pump costs and where I can get one?


----------



## paradise1229

or about an E60?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

check out the Cleveland Craigslist in the auto parts section. I think there are a few E47 and E60's for sale for a decent price. Otherwise you will be shelling out a bunch of money. They dont make either pump anymore, it is just an E58H now and that runs about 1300 bucks. But I would suggest going with a 60 since they are way faster than the old 47


----------



## MeeksCo

Looks like the forecaster see's snow next week! 
Wait! That was 19 action news. They're always off.


----------



## Clapper&Company

What for real?


----------



## f250man

Clap you are so gullible. So hows the GMC coming and I haven't hear from you lately.


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

OK. First post of year here.. Think it is time to start thinking about this snow stuff..


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;808776 said:


> Clap you are so gullible. So hows the GMC coming and I haven't hear from you lately.


It's coming real slow, Ran into some problems ....


----------



## MeeksCo

Go Browns today! Really would like to see a win. We should definitely be able to take one in from the Broncos.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

WHO-DEY!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

JeepCreepn01;809002 said:


> WHO-DEY!!!!


I thought they were going to choke at the end again.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I was going to try to be in the Browns business this year. Looks like another poop season again. When do the Cavs start??? 

Ronnie, what kind of issues you got with the GMC?? Dont beat it with too big of a hammer


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Young Pup;809047 said:


> I thought they were going to choke at the end again.


Come on the bengals have never done that


----------



## WALKERS

They almost didn't do it yesterday against Green Bay. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just some stupit stuff, like them PITA Bed Bolts 


Tom, hey need you to give me a call to please & Thank you


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

ring ring ring lol Ron


----------



## Clapper&Company

Phone Tag... its your turn again


----------



## carl b

Whats up u all . I was working on some bids . started thinking about this site . I got a new to me truck . I was able to fix the old one too . this year I'm hoping to run both . here's a pic of the new one 4 g's ya i know a yellow plow . they all make money if they work . LOL 
ya, Chevy Meyers same truck less miles . I need to fix the rust on the drivers door .


----------



## Burkartsplow

hello everyone, hey Tom when are we going to see some pics of that new plow on the truck.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;809899 said:


> hello everyone, hey Tom when are we going to see some pics of that new plow on the truck.


I think Tom is washing the new truck.

I heard he got a guard dog to watch the SnowDogg...LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nope still the same old truck, lol. But I do have my Rott to gaurd my plow. I should be able to snap a few pics today since I am cleaning out my garage.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Still waiting on the pics TOM. We need new pics....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so i had to replace a bunch of my trans lines and a powersteering line they all rusted out and got pin holes awesome


----------



## Lux Lawn

KGRlandscapeing;811802 said:


> so i had to replace a bunch of my trans lines and a powersteering line they all rusted out and got pin holes awesome


I have replaced almost every line on one of my Chevys this summer & the transfer case. I put about 2K into this truck....hope there is no more problems with it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lux Lawn;811809 said:


> I have replaced almost every line on one of my Chevys this summer & the transfer case. I put about 2K into this truck....hope there is no more problems with it.


i dont get why they dont just upgrade to a better material that the salt wont eat


----------



## partsguy08

A company called s.u.r.r. makes a line that they claim will last 30 yrs. It is some kind of nickle metal alloy. We sell 25' of 3/16" for $32.00 and 25' of 1/4" for $43.00. Federated Auto Parts Hartville OH 330-877-0060 ask for Greg.


----------



## Lux Lawn

partsguy08;812064 said:


> A company called s.u.r.r. makes a line that they claim will last 30 yrs. It is some kind of nickle metal alloy. We sell 25' of 3/16" for $32.00 and 25' of 1/4" for $43.00. Federated Auto Parts Hartville OH 330-877-0060 ask for Greg.


I think thats what my mechanic put on it.He said these lines will never rust,for what I paid they better not.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so my truck is still at ford apparently they cant get the lines or fittings apart from the radiator and cooler


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey Guys!

I'm putting together a Pre-Order for Salt.

80lb bags... Were getting a great deal on them, anyone that wants details or anything let me know!


----------



## toby4492

Clapper&Company;812259 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I'm putting together a Pre-Order for Salt.
> 
> 80lb bags... Were getting a great deal on them, anyone that wants details or anything let me know!


I'll take a bag


----------



## Clapper&Company

A Brown- flaming bag on your front porch?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

and now there saying my trans cooler is shot and has to be replaced and they dont know when they will have it maybe tomorrow maybe monday


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

sorry bout the pics

Kevin, that is why I never take my truck to a dealer for any work. They will always have 300 excuses as to why the truck isnt done. Could have went to summit, got a better aftermarket trans cooler for 80-100 bucks and done it in an afternoon. 

I am doing my trans lines tomorrow. Just picked them up from the dealer earlier this afternoon. (my dealer has parts in stock) I am painting mine before they get put in. Figure if I can get another 10 years like the originals, then that is good enough for me, since all 3 were 90 bucks


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;812495 said:


> sorry bout the pics
> 
> Kevin, that is why I never take my truck to a dealer for any work. They will always have 300 excuses as to why the truck isnt done. Could have went to summit, got a better aftermarket trans cooler for 80-100 bucks and done it in an afternoon.
> 
> I am doing my trans lines tomorrow. Just picked them up from the dealer earlier this afternoon. (my dealer has parts in stock) I am painting mine before they get put in. Figure if I can get another 10 years like the originals, then that is good enough for me, since all 3 were 90 bucks


hey at least i am not stuck on my back trying to do it. i have an ashphalt drive now and my jack sinks in it awesome


----------



## VBigFord20

The only issue I have with my 04 F-150 is this great sounding manifold leak that I have been driving around with for months now. I am fairly certain that I have at least 1 broken stud since it has happened before to this truck. I'll take it in to get that done since the only way to get to the manifold on the passenger side of my truck it to undo the motor mount.

Other then that I spent a bunch of money this summer upgrading to an aluminum duel core radiator, doing a full tune up and replacing almost my entire front end. 

I broke a strut up front and both my strut caps were shot along with my upper ball joints. This weekend I was going to finish replacing my sway bar end links and front pads and rotors but its pouring right now.

Other then that, my pile is running fine considering how much I abuse it.


----------



## carl b

anyone going to the truck show at summit today ? It should have a few hundred trucks .


----------



## partsguy08

The weather will probably keep the total trucks down. Gotta love Ohio weather. Hartville Hardware is having some kind of John Deere event here in town. Not much to see there.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;812259 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I'm putting together a Pre-Order for Salt.
> 
> 80lb bags... Were getting a great deal on them, anyone that wants details or anything let me know!


ill take a half bag ron..


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;812620 said:


> The only issue I have with my 04 F-150 is this great sounding manifold leak that I have been driving around with for months now. I am fairly certain that I have at least 1 broken stud since it has happened before to this truck. I'll take it in to get that done since the only way to get to the manifold on the passenger side of my truck it to undo the motor mount.
> 
> Other then that I spent a bunch of money this summer upgrading to an aluminum duel core radiator, doing a full tune up and replacing almost my entire front end.
> 
> I broke a strut up front and both my strut caps were shot along with my upper ball joints. This weekend I was going to finish replacing my sway bar end links and front pads and rotors but its pouring right now.
> 
> Other then that, my pile is running fine considering how much I abuse it.


 i dont know how youd beable to see if u had a broken stud anyway u cant see either side of the motor. i am not getting it back till monday now so


----------



## Clapper&Company

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Clapper&Company
> Hey Guys!
> 
> I'm putting together a Pre-Order for Salt.
> 
> 80lb bags... Were getting a great deal on them, anyone that wants details or anything let me know!
> 
> ill take a half bag ron..


You can share Tobys!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I did alot of the work standing on top of the truck, lol. Only under it for about 45mins. Took 2 hours total to do. Thing should be all good to go. Changed ALL of the fluids from front to rear and all synthetic (except for the engine)greased everything, etc. Helped Slone do the speakers in his HD today too. 

I was going to go to Summit today, but figured the rain would make it not very fun. That and it helped me save $$$$ by not going, LOL. 

Clap, I want some prices on salt, but really dont want 80lb bags unless it is a ridiculously good price.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;812801 said:


> I did alot of the work standing on top of the truck, lol. Only under it for about 45mins. Took 2 hours total to do. Thing should be all good to go. Changed ALL of the fluids from front to rear and all synthetic (except for the engine)greased everything, etc. Helped Slone do the speakers in his HD today too.
> 
> I was going to go to Summit today, but figured the rain would make it not very fun. That and it helped me save $$$$ by not going, LOL.
> 
> Clap, I want some prices on salt, but really dont want 80lb bags unless it is a ridiculously good price.


I'll call u tonight


----------



## kashman

well locked up the motor in my 95 chevy 1100 she will be good as new. lucky its been a good year. thats what i get for not babysitting the guys this year all logs say oil is good got 5 cas of oil in the start of the season of the year still got 4 so i should have payed attention she was needing a new one anyhow


----------



## born2farm

Well sounds like everyone here is getting ready for the snow. I wish I had work lined up, but prolly wont be doing much plowing this year. Ill be going to school and then I have another part time job that I work three days a week from 3:30 to 7 so it doesnt leave much time to provide any kind of reliable service. Hopin to buy a newer truck this fall and slap a plow on her though. I can always find work helpin my dad plow, and then ill have a pretty nice truck to run when I want to hit it hard after college in a couple years.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds like a plan YGH


----------



## WALKERS

Clapper
Any word on my salt?
Call me 
Josh


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Josh, what is up old man?? LOL How is that lock break going on the Ohio river down there??

Brock, sounds like a very good idea. You ever want to plow some real snow, come on up with me and Clapper. 

Ron, getting much rain there?? Been pouring most of the evening here and suplposed to be lake effect rain all night. Man if it was Nov 20th, the would be a nice lake effect snow event. Just got goosebumps thinking about that

Got my new light brackets from Buyers today. The original ones were way too high, and Scott Moorman got me a shorter set. That is service right there if you ask me!!! Doubt any of the other plow manufacturers would have done that. Plus I only had to drive 8 minutes up the road to pick them up.


----------



## born2farm

Hey guys, I have a question for you all. Its still a early for snow season but I am going to need to send a letter out sometime this fall to the 40+ customers that I plowed for last year saying that I will not be able to plow snow this year due to lack of time. What would you guys put in this letter? I will be busy probably this year and next and then I will be leaving for college in the fall of 2011, so I wont really be able to push snow untill the winter of 2013. What is the best way to leave these customers on good terms? I know that none of them will probably come back to me in 4 years but you never know. I will have 4 days a week to plow for the next two years, but thats really not good enough to provide reliable service in my opinion.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;814383 said:


> Josh, what is up old man?? LOL How is that lock break going on the Ohio river down there??
> 
> Brock, sounds like a very good idea. You ever want to plow some real snow, come on up with me and Clapper.
> That's no Joke, Last year I was starting to like the snow belt was moving
> Ron, getting much rain there?? Been pouring most of the evening here and suplposed to be lake effect rain all night. Man if it was Nov 20th, the would be a nice lake effect snow event. Just got goosebumps thinking about that
> Had alot of rain in the moring not a real lot during the evening winds fgot up to the mid 30's but no real damage
> Got my new light brackets from Buyers today. The original ones were way too high, and Scott Moorman got me a shorter set. That is service right there if you ask me!!! Doubt any of the other plow manufacturers would have done that. Plus I only had to drive 8 minutes up the road to pick them up.


I'd say so, I talked to scott a few times and he seems to be a pretty good guy! Did you pick me up a Snow Dogg when you were there?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nope, no new Dogg for you. Said if you brought 4grand down you could have your own shiny new Snow Dogg, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'll keep that it mind


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mine was only 4,020 including tax and install. I think a Dogg would look nice on the front of the old Ford.


----------



## Clapper&Company

That's a good price, I'll see how your's holds up, if it can with-hold the way you beat them up, then its worth me trying lol


You see there making dump inserts now?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah they got steel and poly dump inserts. Can get a steel one installed for 2300 bucks. That is pretty damn good if you ask me


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, thats a sweet price! When you going to get one? Where did that price come from??

(Post # 4000)


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Woohoo 4,000 posts Ron!!!!! Congrats and this thread contains 3,000 of those 4000 lol.

Next year and got the quote from Eshelman's here in Mentor


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thank you LOL


We might have to go check them out, thats a better price them my guy here


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Eshelman's is where I got the plow installed. He is open 24/7 when the snow flies too


----------



## Clapper&Company

Not sure that, that will help me lol


You now working today?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No it wont help you, but I put it out there anyway, lol

Yeah I need to get off this thing and attempt to dodge some raindrops this morning. Been having too much fun with the Ron and Tom hour


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea lol


give me a call later


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;814574 said:


> Hey guys, I have a question for you all. Its still a early for snow season but I am going to need to send a letter out sometime this fall to the 40+ customers that I plowed for last year saying that I will not be able to plow snow this year due to lack of time. What would you guys put in this letter? I will be busy probably this year and next and then I will be leaving for college in the fall of 2011, so I wont really be able to push snow untill the winter of 2013. What is the best way to leave these customers on good terms? I know that none of them will probably come back to me in 4 years but you never know. I will have 4 days a week to plow for the next two years, but thats really not good enough to provide reliable service in my opinion.


Well id say that if you know of someone reliable try offering your customers to them, or doesnt your family plow? if they are able to pick up some of your better customers then send them that way. Just a few options that i would try before turning down all your customers.


----------



## kashman

well if you bid them at the right price you can sub them


----------



## born2farm

Elwer, yes my family plows but they are all booked up with sub work, and I havnt found anybody yet that can take over and preform the work the way I want it done. I had a kid my age helping me last year that was pretty good at running the quad, but he doesnt pay a good enough attention to details when it comes to shoveling and deicing. 

I know my prices are to low to sub it out, and to tell you the truth none of my customers were top notch, but they were good enough to keep money coming in.

I was thinking about this today, maybe I should just write a letter explaining my situation to my customers, if they still want me to plow, then they will know that I cant be there between 7am and 7pm on some days. If they stay with me then I will cover them while learning what I can to make my business better. Since it will be my first year in a truck it might not be all that bad just filling in when my dads sub needs someone, that will give me seat time and help me learn the ropes a little bit better.


----------



## Young Pup

Dang fellas, the mowing has gone back into full swing here. Cutting lawns at 5 days and they are long. Will be doing some leaf work next week that is for sure. Got 2 that will need to be done on Wednesday. 

Getting the truck ready to go, looking for another one too. My 1500 needs to be retired and soon. I saw a truck on CL up in Akron with a dump insert. To bad it was not a 4x4 though.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ic Brock, just don't take on more than you can chew. After being in college for 3 weeks now, i don't know how im going to be able to handle it come spring with all my work and school work. As for snow, ill just skip school to go plow. But just remember u have to be able to succeed in life and in business so dont overdue urself.


----------



## slone

anybody have any thoughts on the blizzard plows? good or bad?


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;815119 said:


> ic Brock, just don't take on more than you can chew. After being in college for 3 weeks now, i don't know how im going to be able to handle it come spring with all my work and school work. As for snow, ill just skip school to go plow. But just remember u have to be able to succeed in life and in business so dont overdue urself.


Ya im not really planning on takin on more then maybe one or two that dont care when they get done. Im thinking I might start workin on equipment and build stuff up that I know I want, like I will probably work on the quad most of the winter and get it to where I want it since a small plow will always fit into my operation. I am hoping to farm full time after college, so plowing is something I really hope to pursue, it is just something that I should probably put on hold right now. You still plowing with quads?


----------



## WALKERS

OLD MAN I SHOW YOU OLD MAN:realmad: LOL 
Hey Tom how have you been, good down here. Staying busy getting calls on snow bids allready today was feeling like it was cold enough to snow. LOL. Yes I heard about the lock thing that is going to take more than duck tape I would guess. 
You ever ever going to go to the EXPO with us. 
JOSH


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Josh, you know I gotta bust your balls, lol. Good to hear you are keeping busy. That lock will take way more than duct tape to fix, lol. I bet we will start seeing white flakes by the end of October the way this cold has been going. But then again we still got our "indian" summer to go thru and all the color change in the trees. Although that has already begun. I will go to the expo one of these years. Just always right in the deep of leaf season when it rolls around and I cant afford to miss any time then. 

JP I feel your pain on the grass still going full bore. I think it slowed for maybe a week and that is it. I started going shorter this week so Im not playing in April like grass come mid October. There are some decent trucks up here on the Cleveland Craigslist for decent prices and 4x4


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom that Indian summer was that warm spell in aug LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron that is sad but true. I think that was the warmest week all summer long. They just said on the news that we had our first freeze Oct 19th last year and the first measurable snowfall by the 29th. Wonder if it will be the same or sooner this year??

Slone, I saw a few blizzards around here this past season. Most of them looked kinda junky/rusty only after a few seasons. But some people will disagree with me Im sure. They are good plows though. Just dont know who around here could service them


----------



## OH350Crew

Sydenstricker Landscaping;815351 said:


> Slone, I saw a few blizzards around here this past season. Most of them looked kinda junky/rusty only after a few seasons. But some people will disagree with me Im sure. They are good plows though. Just dont know who around here could service them


I had a Blizzard a couple years ago nice plow looked like crap (bad powder coat) but was solid, O'REILLY EQUIPMENT in Newberry on Rt 44 is a dealer.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya there paint dosent seem to hold up but there crazy heavy


----------



## Clapper&Company

OH350Crew;815369 said:


> I had a Blizzard a couple years ago nice plow looked like crap (bad powder coat) but was solid, O'REILLY EQUIPMENT in Newberry on Rt 44 is a dealer.


Thats the only one I know around you guy. Thats what chuck runs and thats where he buys his, for what its worth to you lol.

Hey Look More Rain!


----------



## VBigFord20

Rain rain rain.... think I am going to cut up the plow and use it to build an ark if this keeps up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont cut it up, just attach a squeegee to the cutting edge and offer that service, lol

This rain can kiss my tush. All day working in the rain yesterday, gotta de-flap the mower decks and do the same again today.

Here is a pic I found of when I brought the plow home for all you naysayers:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;815542 said:


> Dont cut it up, just attach a squeegee to the cutting edge and offer that service, lol
> 
> This rain can kiss my tush. All day working in the rain yesterday, gotta de-flap the mower decks and do the same again today.
> 
> Here is a pic I found of when I brought the plow home for all you naysayers:


it sure is pretty and if it survives you then i give them credit


----------



## Burkartsplow

Now I believe you Tom, But I do remember you are pretty good with the photo shop I heard. It looks great on the truck. Is it pretty easy on and off and when you take it off does the whole assembly come off.?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks good tom!

Aaron, it dose look photoshop dont it LOL


----------



## born2farm

Damn thats a nice lookin plow you got there Tom. Well after the news I got today at work it looks like I will be plowing some afterall. Only gonna be workin tuesdays and thursdays so ill find someone to cover them days for a few hours. My goal is to set up a route that either one of us can run and have the drives clear by 7am and 5pm which seems like a decent time for resis.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Looks good Tom.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;815155 said:


> Ya im not really planning on takin on more then maybe one or two that dont care when they get done. Im thinking I might start workin on equipment and build stuff up that I know I want, like I will probably work on the quad most of the winter and get it to where I want it since a small plow will always fit into my operation. I am hoping to farm full time after college, so plowing is something I really hope to pursue, it is just something that I should probably put on hold right now. You still plowing with quads?


ya still going to plow with them this year...prolly for a few more years untill im able to get a bigger truck. A buddy of mine also does lawn/landscape/plowing work, and he is buying a truck with plow hopefullly here in the next few weeks and ill give some work to him and kinda work with him.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;815911 said:


> ya still going to plow with them this year...prolly for a few more years untill im able to get a bigger truck. A buddy of mine also does lawn/landscape/plowing work, and he is buying a truck with plow hopefullly here in the next few weeks and ill give some work to him and kinda work with him.


The more and more I run the numbers, there is nothing wrong with plowing on a quad. I am starting to get a route tailored around small drives with real nitpicky people. About 20 of these drives bring me in almost $500 a storm. Once I get the guy thats helping me up to a status where I feel comfortable turning him loose, I will get a truck and hit a few commercials.


----------



## WALKERS

Looks great Tom try and keep in one piece. LOL I wish I had all your money.


----------



## Bossman 92

FROST ADVISORY!!!!! :bluebounc :bluebounc 

We have the very first frost advisory of the season this morning boys! Hopefully now the grass will DIE, and the leaves will start to fall.

Bossman


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks guys:waving:

No the pic is not photo shopped, lol But the whole thing comes off in one piece, like all the newer plows do. Everyone says the Snow Dogg mount sucks and the plow is a PITA to take off, but mine took me a true 10 seconds to remove. I think they just dont know what they are doing. Im pretty sure this plow will last, the thing is built like a brick shythouse. 

Josh, all my money.....hell I wish I had all my money too. When I grow up I want a new truck too, lol 

The leaves are falling here pretty good already, I bet another 2 weeks and we will be in full clean up mode. I just put the gator blades on last night just for the leaves. They will stay on now till spring


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea we do! Hows things to the south in 922 land?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;816192 said:


> Thanks guys:waving:
> 
> No the pic is not photo shopped, lol But the whole thing comes off in one piece, like all the newer plows do. Everyone says the Snow Dogg mount sucks and the plow is a PITA to take off, but mine took me a true 10 seconds to remove. I think they just dont know what they are doing. Im pretty sure this plow will last, the thing is built like a brick shythouse.
> 
> Josh, all my money.....hell I wish I had all my money too. When I grow up I want a new truck too, lol
> 
> The leaves are falling here pretty good already, I bet another 2 weeks and we will be in full clean up mode. I just put the gator blades on last night just for the leaves. They will stay on now till spring


We'll im about coming up and trying it out lol.

Yep leafs are just about here


----------



## f250man

Yea Ron I have been hearing about you coming up for the whole summer to hang out and I havent seen you but one time for an hour. We all need to get together and do lunch or dinner. Well my truck and plow deal fell through so I guess Im plowing snow again this year.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, 

well you did get to see me LOL


Yea we do need to get together! I think we might be getting something going at tom's one weekend


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;815930 said:


> The more and more I run the numbers, there is nothing wrong with plowing on a quad. I am starting to get a route tailored around small drives with real nitpicky people. About 20 of these drives bring me in almost $500 a storm. Once I get the guy thats helping me up to a status where I feel comfortable turning him loose, I will get a truck and hit a few commercials.


ya i know brock, i can do the 500 a storm also and ppl are surprised i can do that much with one. and there is little overhead too, the plow will pay for itself in one good storm.

we had a good frost here today, hopefully the grass doesn't slow down too much because its just now starting to get back to green.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;816192 said:


> The leaves are falling here pretty good already, I bet another 2 weeks and we will be in full clean up mode.


Our lawns all have just a few leaves on them, just enough to make you have to catch the lawn. We did make one pile on a treelawn today, I hope the leaves fall early while it is dry, last year we didn't even finish...lost thousands of dollars.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;816576 said:


> ya i know brock, i can do the 500 a storm also and ppl are surprised i can do that much with one. and there is little overhead too, the plow will pay for itself in one good storm.
> 
> we had a good frost here today, hopefully the grass doesn't slow down too much because its just now starting to get back to green.


Ya going to have another guy working along side of me this year, and will probably get a couple days on his own, hopefully have a quad only route by 2011 and then add a truck and then I have the pusher box, just nothing to push it with yet.


----------



## f250man

That could work. Just let me know whats going on. And we will do lunch and call the other guys


----------



## Bossman 92

Hey Clapper, give me a call. I tried for the last 2 days to get ahold of you and it says your phone is turned off or the number has been changed.

Anybody else sick and tired of all this rain??


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Hi Guys:

Just wanted to say hi.I am new to the site and this is going to be my first year snow plowing.I have been in the lawn maintenance business now for 4 years so thought i would also do plowing.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

I have been looking at purchasing a snow dog plow any feed back would be great.I have a 06 f 150 4x4


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lawn Guy36;816992 said:


> I have been looking at purchasing a snow dog plow any feed back would be great.I have a 06 f 150 4x4


if u look up a couple post tom just got one he hasnt plowd with it yet so we cant judge if it would hold up to his abuse. But since most of us are used to the yellow curse any change could be good


----------



## WALKERS

Welcome LAWNGUY to gang 
Yes Tom just bought one of those dogs if he cant break it it has to be a fine product. 
Time will tell. LOL


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Just got back from looking at the snow doggs i think i am going to go with it.I hate this rain lol


----------



## f250man

Yea if Tom dont break it. Then they got my vote and they are one heck of a unit. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks for sharing the love guys, lol

I highly recommend the Dogg. My dealer is excellent and Buyers will stand behind the product 200%. Talk to smoorman here in the buyers forum, he will answer any questions you have. I got the EX series which is designed much heavier then the MD series, but just from plow shopping since April, this plow is designed just as strong as the Boss and Westerns I was looking at. Get one and you will not be disappointed. And of course, welcome to plowsite and the Ohio snow thread:waving:

Larry, I have alot of lawns out in Concord and Painesville, and they were covered already. The leaf box is going on this weekend, my push blower is already loaded and my boss is putting his leaf box and leaf vac on the dump trailer. This will be my best fall yet. 

I guess since not everyone is up to speed, I will update. I sold my business to another guy, who hired me on as the maintenance foreman. We are doing 50 places weekly, and I get a normal weekly paycheck now. So the Sydenstricker will not always be broke. I am still running my own plow company now, AGS Snow and Ice Management. Easier to remember than Sydenstricker Landscaping. And I couldnt be happier with my decision.


----------



## VBigFord20

Lawn Guy36;816992 said:


> I have been looking at purchasing a snow dog plow any feed back would be great.I have a 06 f 150 4x4


Check out the Boss. I have been running one on my 04 f150 since the 06 season and absolutely love that damn plow. My only regret is that I don't have a big enough truck to run a boss vxt. Maybe in another year or two... or three...


----------



## f250man

Im glad to hear you are doing well Tom. I did the same thing went to work for a company and it is great to have a paycheck and work all the time. Going to be taking the plow into chardon welding to get some more Western issues fix under warrenty on monday.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Thanks guys for the feed back will be on here alot im sure this winter lol.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, Im happy to hear your getting your plow fix!

So are you planing on plowing this winter now since you still have the truck?

I have though about getting a job, but then I would have to get out of the truck!


----------



## Mow Right

I am looking for subs in the following area. We will be plowing 130'ish residential properties (for a management company) and probably 50 chain commercial properties.

Please PM with truck specs and contact information if interested. Must be able to take over a reasonable area.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Mow Right;818827 said:


> I am looking for subs in the following area. We will be plowing 130'ish residential properties (for a management company) and probably 50 chain commercial properties.
> 
> Please PM with truck specs and contact information if interested. Must be able to take over a reasonable area.


Thanks for reminding you that i forgot to call you back! I would of talked to you friday when you called but i was in bw3's eating and ya couldn't hear very well. haha I'll try to get ahold of you tomorrow if not too busy or tomorrow night possibly. My buddy and I may be able to do some elida/delphos area stuff for you if your not plowing?


----------



## EPPSLLC

Any one near cincinnati know of any one that will install a plow on an f-250 that doesn't have plow prep package?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

DJ, your best bet with that issue is to just buy the plow and do the install yourself. It really isnt all that hard to do either. Most places wont due to the liability issues with that, so good luck finding one, but you never know


I am working on snow stuff today. Confirming a few places, getting quotes out, etc. This should be a good winter for me, as long as I bust my butt and do good legwork this time before it snows,lol


----------



## EPPSLLC

Sydenstricker Landscaping;819210 said:


> DJ, your best bet with that issue is to just buy the plow and do the install yourself. It really isnt all that hard to do either. Most places wont due to the liability issues with that, so good luck finding one, but you never know
> 
> I am working on snow stuff today. Confirming a few places, getting quotes out, etc. This should be a good winter for me, as long as I bust my butt and do good legwork this time before it snows,lol


I don't mind doing it my self i did my f-350 last year it just sucks because of time constraints ... we are still booked out two weeks and I'm running pressure washing estimate for Property Managers like crazy for their budgets next year


----------



## WALKERS

DJ
Try kaffenberg (SP) I dont know if I spelled it right. Good luck. 
Josh


----------



## EPPSLLC

whats that josh?


----------



## WALKERS

It is a snow plow/truck part place. I.E. plows, spreaders, strobes, yellow, wrecker parts, anything and everything. They are on the web somewhere.


----------



## f250man

So Josh hows it been going lately?


----------



## f250man

What's up D.J. sounds like business is going great.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;819531 said:


> DJ
> Try kaffenberg (SP) I dont know if I spelled it right. Good luck.
> Josh


hey Josh, it is Kaffenbarger up here??? Here is a link to it.

http://www.kaffenbarger.com/


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;815313 said:


> JP I feel your pain on the grass still going full bore. I think it slowed for maybe a week and that is it. I started going shorter this week so Im not playing in April like grass come mid October. There are some decent trucks up here on the Cleveland Craigslist for decent prices and 4x4


Tom, I have been looking up there on Craigslist quite a bit. Been pulling my hair out here trying to get everything caught up and get ahead on other stuff. I have stopped looking for the past week, so hopefully something will be on there that I like. Just missed out on one down here. It was actually a half ton with the plow prep pkg on it. Kinda of glad it did not work out. I really want a 2500 hd.


----------



## WALKERS

f250man;819601 said:


> What's up D.J. sounds like business is going great.


Been doing very well how about you. Staying busy down here. You going to the expo so I can do another "SUPERMAN" on one of those mini skids. 

Young Pup
Thanks that is how you spell it. Had a long day today. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;819635 said:


> Been doing very well how about you. Staying busy down here. You going to the expo so I can do another "SUPERMAN" on one of those mini skids.
> 
> Young Pup
> Thanks that is how you spell it. Had a long day today. LOL


Not a problem, I know what you mean by long days. Now it seems like there is not enough hours in a day to get things done now.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Hi Guys:

Whats this expo thing you are talking about?


----------



## Clapper&Company

WALKERS;819635 said:


> Been doing very well how about you. Staying busy down here. You going to the expo so I can do another "SUPERMAN" on one of those mini skids.
> 
> Young Pup
> Thanks that is how you spell it. Had a long day today. LOL


That was funny as hell!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Lawn Guy36;819703 said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> Whats this expo thing you are talking about?


Its a Expo in Ky.... Is the biggest around and its all types of Lawn and Landscape Equipment....

... Theres a few of us going down.... We have a great time well worth going to


----------



## f250man

WALKERS;819635 said:


> Been doing very well how about you. Staying busy down here. You going to the expo so I can do another "SUPERMAN" on one of those mini skids.  (QUOTE)
> 
> It is going good up here Josh and I sure hope I can go this year. And the was the best part of the whole trip. :laughing: :laughing: :


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, 
Do u think you can break free for a day and go again?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have been wanting to go, but I am always too busy since they do it right in fall. Youd think they would do this in the summer months when everything is slow. Leave it to someone from Kentucky to use their brain, lol. And I can say that since my mom lives there

More plow junk today. Looks like we might get our first frost here next week. They were already talking wintery weather. Screw that, not time yet!!!! I want to get some clean ups done first, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, we had our first frost last week!

You taking calls yet?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It stays a bit warmer here longer due to the lake temps. Keeps you warm in the fall and freezes your arse in the spring. 

I have had 2 cups of coffee, so I can talk on the phone now, lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

Heading to the tire shop to get a new tire put on a trailer tire. How many times can I say tire in a sentence? 3 times is the answer. I have to go and finish up a couple of more bids today and finish invoicing. I sure hope everyone starts getting on the ball and giving replys for bids and returning contracts. I think I age 5 years every fall waiting for clients to get back to me. Hey Ron have you heard from mike.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Burkartsplow;819978 said:


> Heading to the tire shop to get a new tire put on a trailer tire. How many times can I say tire in a sentence? 3 times is the answer. I have to go and finish up a couple of more bids today and finish invoicing. I sure hope everyone starts getting on the ball and giving replys for bids and returning contracts. I think I age 5 years every fall waiting for clients to get back to me. Hey Ron have you heard from mike.


I know im tired iof waitting!


----------



## EPPSLLC

I'm about to head out to drop off 7 contracts now ... I love being in ky there are only a few co. that plow here lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

The question of the day for you guys. i have a general liabillity policy what would be used to show proof of that insurance. Cause if i had a claim id call progressive i only carry one card. Is there some form of paper that i am missing


----------



## EPPSLLC

KGRlandscapeing;820127 said:


> The question of the day for you guys. i have a general liabillity policy what would be used to show proof of that insurance. Cause if i had a claim id call progressive i only carry one card. Is there some form of paper that i am missing


is the general liability on your vehicle or on the business that your asking about ? if its on your business you should be able to get an accord cert like the one i attached if its on a vehicle you should have a card


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

EPPSLLC;820151 said:


> is the general liability on your vehicle or on the business that your asking about ? if its on your business you should be able to get an accord cert like the one i attached if its on a vehicle you should have a card


ok i guess ill call the insurance agent thank you


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey that paper looks familiar, lol. Kevin your insurance agent will have all that paperwork for you, although you should have gotten a binder or folder with all that crap in it

Got some contracts dropped off, a few signed already, and some more quotes out. Pending the weather I may be out cutting tomorrow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just got back in for the day!

This day turn out to a pretty good day!


----------



## Lawn Guy36

What seems to work the best for getting plow customers?Flyers and local paper is what i am thinking.
Alot of people have told me they get most of theres while they are out pushin snow any feed back would be appreciated


----------



## Clapper&Company

Lawn Guy36;820294 said:


> What seems to work the best for getting plow customers?Flyers and local paper is what i am thinking.
> Alot of people have told me they get most of theres while they are out pushin snow any feed back would be appreciated


Depends on what type of work your looking for


----------



## Lawn Guy36

just res. driveways already have 2 comm accts lined up for this year which is enough for me


----------



## Clapper&Company

Phone book and flag downs is how we get most of our Drive ways.. 


What areas are u working in?


----------



## WALKERS

Lawn guy go paper leaf a neighborhood if all you want is res. Pick a average one thou the rich ones dont pay crap. Some do down here, but I gave up res along time ago. LOl

Steve and Clap
I am glad I could entertain you guys with that if you guys go this year to the EXPO I will try and pull off a double pit to chesty or something. LOL.:salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company

WALKERS;820340 said:


> Lawn guy go paper leaf a neighborhood if all you want is res. Pick a average one thou the rich ones dont pay crap. Some do down here, but I gave up res along time ago. LOl
> 
> Steve and Clap
> I am glad I could entertain you guys with that if you guys go this year to the EXPO I will try and pull off a double pit to chesty or something. LOL.:salute:


LOL It was good!

Count me in for going!!!

You want to get some Krispy Creams?


----------



## Lawn Guy36

LOL ty Walker and Clapper


----------



## Clapper&Company

Lawn guy.... I have done paper leafs before too they work pretty good

What area you working in?


----------



## WALKERS

CLAP
You keep those to yourself now. 
You know were to be bright early ok. Do you still remember how to get there?
I have one of my guys going with me you guys can fight over who rides shotgun. 

JOSH


----------



## Clapper&Company

WALKERS;820406 said:


> CLAP
> You keep those to yourself now.
> You know were to be bright early ok. Do you still remember how to get there?
> I have one of my guys going with me you guys can fight over who rides shotgun.
> 
> JOSH


Well i did fit my big ass in the back last time lol


----------



## WALKERS

LOL
Yes you did:laughing:
Now remember you go south for along time turn left at the big OAK tree drive to see old jebs place turn right and when you get to the sign that say east jesus your there.xysport

Just kidding if you need directions I will get them to you. 

If anyone else wants to hitch a ride let me know got room for one more. We leave fri morning at the butt crack of dawn and come back Sat afternoon.


----------



## Clapper&Company

WALKERS;820413 said:


> LOL
> Yes you did:laughing:
> Now remember you go south for along time turn left at the big OAK tree drive to see old jebs place turn right and when you get to the sign that say east jesus your there.xysport
> 
> Just kidding if you need directions I will get them to you.
> 
> If anyone else wants to hitch a ride let me know got room for one more. We leave fri morning at the butt crack of dawn and come back Sat afternoon.


You forgot about me turning, around at the dollar gen!

And Dont forget your change for a polio Pop from Circle K


----------



## WALKERS

Polar pops are morning coffee every morning if I dont have one of those it is a bad day for everyone. :realmad:


----------



## WALKERS

Get Steve 'O to go or kidnap Tom.


----------



## Clapper&Company

WALKERS;820420 said:


> Get Steve 'O to go or kidnap Tom.


Will do!, Is your buddy from the rental coming?


----------



## VBigFord20

My crack is those monster java's. I drink way to many of those in a week. I also drink a lot of Arizona sweet tea. I keep a case on the floor of the passenger side. It was cheaper and smarter to do that then to go to the gas station 10 times a day. 

I hope we get a little Indian summer soon. I have way to much stuff I need to do before it gets any colder.


----------



## WALKERS

No Dan is not coming just Anthony. Heading out to get some work done before more freakin rain rolls in .:realmad::crying:


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Clapper i am servicing the Summitt,Portage, counties mainly


----------



## Lawn Guy36

I am going crazy here with all these plow dealers telling me so much different info lol.Do you guys experience these problems?I have a 2006 Ford F150 5.4L 4x4 truck.I want to put a 7.6 plow on it but some dealers say the truck is to small and some say i can do it.I think anything smaller then that would be crazy.I know i should have a 250 but it is what it is lol PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

the f150 shouldn't have a problem with a plow, you see them all the time..correct me if im wrong guys but if its a true 4 door then it may be over the weight ratings? you have a ford, thats a good thing so id say throw one on it, maybe up to a 8' blade, now my chevy would be a different story...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know Western, Fisher and Blizzard have 8 foot plows that are designed for the mushy 1/2 ton front ends. But a 7.5 would not be an issue at all. (just remember that the steel plows are a good bit lighter than poly)


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

see the problem is if you didnt buy the truck with the plow prep and stuff you didnt get the 7 lug steel wheels you didnt get the bigger springs you didnt get the trans cooler and all that junk. With that said a 7.5 will be fine boss is probably the easyest to go with


----------



## VBigFord20

Throw a 7.6 Boss on your truck and be done with it. I have run mine for 3 seasons now with no troubles at all. Its a great plow and is light enough for a F-150.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i love show and tell so


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Thank You everyone for all the help.Much appreciated.I hope we all get rich this year lol.


----------



## born2farm

Well im starting to look more into the business side of this line of work, since this is something that I hope to continue for many years. Here are two questions I have been kicking around. I herd that it is more expensive to get insurance for a plowing only company compared to a landscaping company. Is this true? Can it be avoided by listing landscaping on the insurance, but have it under a name like Goodman Snow Contractors (just an example)

My other question is for you SIMA guys. Is SIMA worth it for a small business like me just starting out?


----------



## Clapper&Company

born2farm;822300 said:


> Well im starting to look more into the business side of this line of work, since this is something that I hope to continue for many years. Here are two questions I have been kicking around. I herd that it is more expensive to get insurance for a plowing only company compared to a landscaping company. Is this true? Can it be avoided by listing landscaping on the insurance, but have it under a name like Goodman Snow Contractors (just an example)
> 
> My other question is for you SIMA guys. Is SIMA worth it for a small business like me just starting out?


YGH check your PM


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron, what the heck is Rice's doing up my way??? Saw one of their trucks yesterday in Willoughby. 

Rain rain rain, that is on the schedule for the day, lol. Day off for me!!!! Oh wait, that just means babysitting duties:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company

IDK tom, but then again I might .......

.....Ring Ring.... Hope you had ur 2 cups of coffie


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

it was for sure your boys out of Canton. 

Had a whole pot of coffee already:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

I bet you can sit still now!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;822543 said:


> Rain rain rain, that is on the schedule for the day, lol. Day off for me!


I knew this rain was coming this week so we finished the cuttings routes on Thursday. Worked out nice, everyone gets a day off and I get to save some cash on salary.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I cut ahead as far as possible yesterday. Got just a couple to do on Saturday.

Hey I see it is Steve's (f250man) birthday. Happy birthday ya old fart, LOL


----------



## Lux Lawn

Happy Birthday Steve.


----------



## WALKERS

Happy Birthday STEVE'O what are you like 48 now. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Happy Birthday Steve. Rain on and off here today. Only have had 8 tenths so far. Looks like more is on the way too.


----------



## suzuki0702

hey huys, im looking for a hitch mount spreader. just a small guy. anyone have one layin around?


----------



## f250man

Thanks Guy and Josh I will never catch up with you old man. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## chazg33

hey ron,,i quess i will talk to you on here,since all we did today was play phone tag,,,when you coming up for lunch ,can get a few guys together ..


----------



## Clapper&Company

chazg33;823166 said:


> hey ron,,i quess i will talk to you on here,since all we did today was play phone tag,,,when you coming up for lunch ,can get a few guys together ..


The old guy was still up at 10:01  Chuck must be feeling foggy tonight !!!! Or did u spend to much time in the pait booth today :laughing:

I got your voice mail, I think I can find one for you.... Ill give you a call today and stuff...

I might up that way this week


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Clap, I got that thing from tanisha this morning in regards to that company we were talking about. Do you want me to send it over to you or did you already fill one out for them.


----------



## VBigFord20

Anyone know where to get a E-60 pump at a good price? Someone decided to help themselves to the one on the front of my friend Mike's Chevy last night. Fawkin crooks.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Burkartsplow;823492 said:


> Hey Clap, I got that thing from tanisha this morning in regards to that company we were talking about. Do you want me to send it over to you or did you already fill one out for them.


Would that be the company I told u about? (abby?_

So u called and talked to some one on friday?


----------



## chazg33

i hear you ron....i got your old man right here ,,your just as old as me.did you happen to find me a meyers loop yet,well keep looking JUNIOR,,


----------



## Clapper&Company

No Sir, Im still looking!


----------



## chazg33

does any one of the ohio guys have a meyers loop,laying around,i got all the other parts but the loop,i figured i would ask maybe you got one laying around ,,and i got cash thanks ,,


----------



## chazg33

hey your on... i thought it was past your bed time,,,


----------



## B.Bells

chazg33;824786 said:


> does any one of the ohio guys have a meyers loop,laying around,i got all the other parts but the loop,i figured i would ask maybe you got one laying around ,,and i got cash thanks ,,


i might ill look tomorrow while im at the shop.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

If anyone comes across a truck and plow, in good shape, for less that 18 grand can you let me know please, thanks!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey Chuck, I left you a Voice mail, call me in the morning.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Travis, there is a buttload of them on the cleveland craigslist. Prolly could spend 10grand or less and get a sweet plow rig


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;825277 said:


> Travis, there is a buttload of them on the cleveland craigslist. Prolly could spend 10grand or less and get a sweet plow rig


thanks tom, its not for me tho, its for a friend of mine that im subbing some of my stuff out to.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not a problem. But let him know I just saw a 95 2500 with a 8 ft meyer for 5 grand on there a little bit ago. Didnt look like it was too bad of a truck either


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Lowballer blues*

Well I lost 5 accounts today. I did five lots for this company the last 3 years. Maybe had two complaints over the three years. I do 4 of them for $80 a plow and one other one for $85 a plow. Salt was $75 per application but only when they wanted it. They called me back today and said they needed to go cheaper. I asked what price they got and they said for the ones that were $80 are getting done for $38.00 now and the slightly bigger one is is getting done for $45.00. I asked them if it was a legit company doing the work and they said yes. I said okay Good Luck and hung up the phone. The thing is that when I first started to do these it was because the company never showed up or was always late. THey were doing them for $60 a pop and that was 4 years ago and now some company is going to do them for even cheaper then 4 years ago. This SH17 is f F'd up :realmad:. We will see how they look this year. Well hopefully this means I will have something better on the horizion. Thanks for listening...


----------



## EPPSLLC

instead of hanging up you should have said - 

"wow, that is really cheap Mr. Jones. But let me ask you something, do you remember three years ago when you hired me? What was the main reason you decided to go with us? Was it because we were cheaper? No, no you see you chose us even though we were hirer because I PERSONALLY gaurenteed you that we would be here when you needed us... Have I not delivered on my end of the deal? DON'T SAY ANOTHER WORD BECAUSE THE EXT PERSON THAT TALKS LOOSES! We will say ya but John times are tough and I have to cut expenses. Mr. Jones I understand I my self am cutting expenses I know how it is right now.But when this company doesn't show up and you have a slip and fall lawsuit on your hands hows that gonna factor into your budget. What you told me you needed 3 years ago was an experienced, professional company that was going to show up and do a quality job. I believe we have delivered this at a price that is fair to you my customer while still making my company a legitamite profit. Mr Jones do you realize i haven't raised your price in three years and that I only salt when you want me to which strictly goes again my companies commercial account policy? You know why i do that Mr. Jones? Because I value you as a customer! Just as you value your customers! Mr. Jones besides a lower price is there any other reason to get rid of a quality company? 



Guys never ever give up that easy as to just hang up ... your job is to SELL .... DO IT!


----------



## buckhigh

That blows Aaron. I don't know why so many guys want to work for peanuts. Alot of my landscaping customers are showing me flyers for $179-$225 for the entire season (residential). And thats for homes just barely out of the snow belt. What a joke! Why are these guys so afraid to raise their prices and lets make some money?!


----------



## f250man

Most of them have no overhead or they take the money and run and never do the job they are hired for. And that just screws us legitimate plow company's. Plus they base it on 10 plows per season and every plow after that they charge out the A** for it. That suck for you Aaron but something will come along better and easier for you.


----------



## Burkartsplow

EPPSLLC, 
I agree with what you said 110%, as I am one of the best negotitators around here and I usually end up getting what I wanted, But this regional manager is all about the bottom line. They lost out big last year as they had to file bankruptcy and they merged with another company. I was trying to figure out if I wanted them bak again this year after all that. I did get all my money on time and had no problems, but they were still making me money and you cant argue with that. I knew when he said cheaper I was in trouble and then those prices came out of his mouth and I was like it aint even worth it to waste my time on him. I have other accounts and I am sure something will come along that is better. But it is so funny that I do a resi right next to one of them that takes me 10 mins if that and I make $30 off that. I cant wait to see the guy out there doing it. Thanks for the encouragement guys.


----------



## big pusher

No worries Aaron. This has happened to all of us and 9 times out of 10 we end up better off.


----------



## f250man

Well I dropped the plow off today and they said I was lucky it didn't rip right apart at the pivot point because it was installed correctly by my dealer no wonder they went out of business in Painesville. They say it bent my lift ram because of the severe angle of the a frame. So it will not be covered under warranty. So I will have to go after the dealer to fix it. That sucks Cause I will have to drive an hour to them and argue.


----------



## WALKERS

Tear them a new ass STEVE'O:realmad:


----------



## carl b

how is the tranny steve ?


----------



## f250man

Thats another issue Carl it is making some noise so once this plow issue is fixed I will call them about the trans. And Yes Josh I will and I wish I wouldn't have bought it there now.


----------



## carl b

mine still hits hard . now that you said is it slipping than grabing thats all i think about .you have bad luck sorry to here that . 


I have to figger out if i should sub my second truck out this year . I don't have the work for two . my friend offered me $45 per hour . my guy said he'll work for $12 . that gives me $33 per hour is that good or bad ? he pays for gas i pay for oil and repair.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow that sucks Steve!! For sure tear them a new ass!!! I would be willing to bet they will try and blatme you since you put the mount and wiring in. You havent had much luck with that western since you got it. 

Carl, $33 an hour to really not do much isnt bad at all. Just make sure that will be enough to cover any unforseen repairs. 

Sure doesnt sound like I would want to take my trans to this guy now hearing about both of yours acting goofy again. Better now than in the middle of a storm


----------



## carl b

mine is still good it just hits hard after it shifts . I think he put a kit in it . Its still strong .wesport I think I'll try having my help plow for me this year .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

yeah if it shifts hard then he put a kit in it (which isnt a bad thing) I had my line pressure increased and the shift points adjusted with the custom tune. I can feel every shift and it will rock the truck with my foot in it, and alot of tire smoke, lol. 

Let the help do the work, that is what they are for!!!! 

BTW, did you ever get your tires figured out with goodyear a while back?? They paid for 75% of mine since they died at 22K miles


----------



## f250man

My tranny shifts hard and good but if I romp on it makes a squealing noise. So I want them to check it out before the warranty runs out. Tom it is the plow side that is not set up right it needs to be moved down 2 holes to 19 inches is the most it can adjust to and mines not even close to that so it is really at a bad attack angle.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;826653 said:


> yeah if it shifts hard then he put a kit in it (which isnt a bad thing) I had my line pressure increased and the shift points adjusted with the custom tune. I can feel every shift and it will rock the truck with my foot in it, and alot of tire smoke, lol.
> 
> Let the help do the work, that is what they are for!!!!
> 
> BTW, did you ever get your tires figured out with goodyear a while back?? They paid for 75% of mine since they died at 22K miles


yep, I still will never buy a goodyear . I now can smoke them . thats what brakes things tho.

well I've got to find salt this year since clap wont talk to me :crying: why he wont I don't know ? where can I get the best price on a buyers salter ? so far soars $639 is the cheapest .


----------



## Chevy03dump

Carl, if you're looking for a v-box, there's coming up for auction Sat. Needs some work tho. Here's link.

http://www.auctionflex.com/showlot....sortorder=lotnumasc&pagenum=3&action=&lang=En


----------



## carl b

thanx, I need a suv salter tho . I'm just going to move it from truck to truck if one brakes. I would need a loader and all if i got a v-box . how was your summer Gary ?


----------



## Chevy03dump

Summer was pretty good. Slower than normal, but ok. How was yours? I've got the plow tore apart, checking for cracks to weld up, then paint. S/B done this weekend. Then on to the v-box. Mostly clean it up and paint parts of it.


----------



## carl b

mine was slower than i would like. I did good off mowing but, most landscapes i was beat up on $$$. The one whole lawn I bid on, I was 40% higher than a guy. I can't go that low . he did a nice job too. I got the mowing . 


so far since I've been plowing I had 1 salter on fire, next loader droped a skid of salt on it. the last one was hit by a car. thats why i just need a cheap one that i can move from truck to truck. if i buy a new one than wire it in my new truck. I'll have wiring on both . 
I still need to flush the tannys on both . than the new one needs wings, top flap.than i'm good for plowing . I'm looking for a bed on the 95 chevy . It can wait til spring now .


----------



## Chevy03dump

Sorry to hear about you getting beat up on you landscape bids.

What caused the fire and I hope it wasn't you that dropped the pallet on the spreader.

Since I have been plowing with this truck, I've been very lucky. Most of my plow problems have been related to lights. Still have those. The spreader is something else. When I first got it, it needed some work and I wasn't familar with them. The first season I had bearings go out in the spinner. Since then, I've replaced the drag chain. I've been lucky.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

As some of you guys know, i have an 04 chevy 1500, was a costly weekend for me. The steering all of the sudden started to be hard to turn left and made a weird ass noise. I took it to the dealer cs i was stumped, they had 4 guys look at it and said it seemed to be the steering gear box. So they look up the price and gm wanted 600 bucks for one and couldn't get one till monday (this was friday) but i had work to do over the weekend. So luckly im able to locate one at napa for 208 bucks, had my dad and i install it, which was a pain in the ass, and now its perfect, and turns easier than it normaly did. now the truck only had 41,000 miles!!! Im not happy but o well. Then end up throwing new tires on it. Got firestone transforce at's. got a little taller and wider tire to help pull the trailers better.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;826936 said:


> As some of you guys know, i have an 04 chevy 1500, was a costly weekend for me. The steering all of the sudden started to be hard to turn left and made a weird ass noise. I took it to the dealer cs i was stumped, they had 4 guys look at it and said it seemed to be the steering gear box. So they look up the price and gm wanted 600 bucks for one and couldn't get one till monday (this was friday) but i had work to do over the weekend. So luckly im able to locate one at napa for 208 bucks, had my dad and i install it, which was a pain in the ass, and now its perfect, and turns easier than it normaly did. now the truck only had 41,000 miles!!! Im not happy but o well. Then end up throwing new tires on it. Got firestone transforce at's. got a little taller and wider tire to help pull the trailers better.


my steering shaft between the wheel and the box has a U joint well last spring it lockd up totally you couldnt turn the wheel if it was at the top. it was kinda scary when it happend cause it would like get stuck


----------



## born2farm

hey guys, I wanted to get some opinions on my preseason letter before I sent it out. How does this sound to you guys. Also if I send this out, would you send out the letter that spells out my trigger, blizard clause and everything else at the same time, or after they confirm for the year. Here it is, if there is anything you would change let me know, I want to do things right this year.


Dear Mr. and Mrs. --------,

I know no one wants to think about it yet, but it will not be long before the snow is flying, and the last thing you will want to be doing is shoveling your driveway. With this being said, I am writing to inform you that I will be providing plowing services once again for the 2009-2010 winter season. 

Last year I serviced your property at ------- N ------------ St. in Cardington, and would be interested in servicing it this year. I have listed below the pricing, and payment options if you choose to have me provide service on this property.

Below is two different pricing and payment options I am offering.

•	Call-In- This option relies on you to call me when you feel the property needs serviced. The price for this will be $30 per trip.

•	Routing- This is the way your property was set up last year. I place your property on my route, and take it upon myself to make the judgment on when it needs plowed. These properties will be done first, before call-Ins will be accepted. The price for this will be $30 per trip.

* Any storm with over 7 inches of snow accumulation could result in an added fee for time and extra equipment usage*


Please give me a call at (419) 210-4514 to let me know if you are interested in snow removal services for this year, or if you have any questions at all.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;825432 said:


> Well I lost 5 accounts today. I did five lots for this company the last 3 years. Maybe had two complaints over the three years. I do 4 of them for $80 a plow and one other one for $85 a plow. Salt was $75 per application but only when they wanted it. They called me back today and said they needed to go cheaper. I asked what price they got and they said for the ones that were $80 are getting done for $38.00 now and the slightly bigger one is is getting done for $45.00. I asked them if it was a legit company doing the work and they said yes. I said okay Good Luck and hung up the phone. The thing is that when I first started to do these it was because the company never showed up or was always late. THey were doing them for $60 a pop and that was 4 years ago and now some company is going to do them for even cheaper then 4 years ago. This SH17 is f F'd up :realmad:. We will see how they look this year. Well hopefully this means I will have something better on the horizion. Thanks for listening...


They will probably be back by the first of the New Year. I had a place that I bid on last year, she went with someone else. She called me this week and wants to meet to go over price's for this year. The guy she went with last year charged her half per push of what my estimate was.


----------



## WALKERS

BORN 2
I would charge more for call ins. Plus not give them the option to call the ball. Everything else looks good thou. Just my 2 cents. :salute:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well Steve I hope Western or Carnegie pulls thru for you!!!! When we doing lunch or something again???

Sounds like everyone is having all kinds of issues. I can relate to and feel everyone's pain.

My lightbar burned out yesterday:realmad: Burned the fuse inside and screwed something else up. Lasted 2 years with no issues, lol. Might just find another one that is used. Dont have new lightbar $$$$ right now


----------



## carl b

Chevy03dump;826896 said:


> Sorry to hear about you getting beat up on you landscape bids.
> 
> What caused the fire and I hope it wasn't you that dropped the pallet on the spreader.
> 
> Since I have been plowing with this truck, I've been very lucky. Most of my plow problems have been related to lights. Still have those. The spreader is something else. When I first got it, it needed some work and I wasn't familar with them. The first season I had bearings go out in the spinner. Since then, I've replaced the drag chain. I've been lucky.


The scape bids don't bother me. On the fire salt got in the plug the only year I didn't hook it up. E & W . dropped the pallet on my next one ( It was only 2 weeks old ) so they picked up the tab on that one ( after 2 trys at fixing it)


----------



## carl b

born2farm;826966 said:


> hey guys, I wanted to get some opinions on my preseason letter before I sent it out. How does this sound to you guys. Also if I send this out, would you send out the letter that spells out my trigger, blizard clause and everything else at the same time, or after they confirm for the year. Here it is, if there is anything you would change let me know, I want to do things right this year.
> 
> Dear Mr. and Mrs. --------,
> 
> I know no one wants to think about it yet, but it will not be long before the snow is flying, and the last thing you will want to be doing is shoveling your driveway. With this being said, I am writing to inform you that I will be providing plowing services once again for the 2009-2010 winter season.
> 
> Last year I serviced your property at ------- N ------------ St. in Cardington, and would be interested in servicing it this year. I have listed below the pricing, and payment options if you choose to have me provide service on this property.
> 
> Below is two different pricing and payment options I am offering.
> 
> •	Call-In- This option relies on you to call me when you feel the property needs serviced. The price for this will be $30 per trip.
> 
> •	Routing- This is the way your property was set up last year. I place your property on my route, and take it upon myself to make the judgment on when it needs plowed. These properties will be done first, before call-Ins will be accepted. The price for this will be $30 per trip.
> 
> * Any storm with over 7 inches of snow accumulation could result in an added fee for time and extra equipment usage*
> 
> Please give me a call at (419) 210-4514 to let me know if you are interested in snow removal services for this year, or if you have any questions at all.


We always put a note on the last bill of any season .for your convince are service continues season to season.If you move or need to stop service please call .


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I see they inserted the word snow in the forecast down here. Just like you guys up north. Heck leaf season is just getting started here, so I don't want to see any snow yet.


----------



## Clapper&Company

We had sleet and rain here today!


----------



## f250man

We had sun and clouds all day here and tomorrow looks good 2. But the weekend looks like ****.

Tom give me a call sometime since you change your number like your underwear. I cant call you. LOL :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

I just got back in from running to the store. I have seen 3 different times today/evening and it was snow flakes. I thought I was going crazy earlier, but now I am 100 percent sure it is snow flakes.


----------



## f250man

Young Pup;827865 said:


> I just got back in from running to the store. I have seen 3 different times today/evening and it was snow flakes. I thought I was going CRAZY earlier, but now I am 100 percent sure it is snow flakes.


Yes JP you are crazy. LOL :laughing:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah you guys sr freeze south of here had your freeze/frost already so you have a better chance of snow. Lake is still almost 60, so no snow here for a good while, which is ok with me!!!! 

Steve, my home # hasnt changed in a year now!!!! 440-639-2941. Gotta try out that new Quaker Steak in Mentor!!

Well I tore my lightbar all the way apart. The control module and flasher basically caught fire. The fuse and fuse box inside was melted and burned, same with the rest. Plus there was lovely black soot all up inside of it. The strobes and the wiring still work though (hooked to my hide-aways to test) So I need another lightbar!!!! I would be more than willing to give the frame (48") and in awesome shape, and the strobes (corner and flashers) in trade with some $$ for another 48" whelen bar. Doesnt need to have lenses since my amber ones are still basically new. Someone please help!!! Thanks


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;827872 said:


> Yes JP you are crazy. LOL :laughing:


Well, I am going to go check myself in to a hospital then.


----------



## EPPSLLC

closed a couple more deals today we are up to just over 2k every 2 inches now .... bring on the snow baby .... I feel like such a misfit being from Ky but posting in the ohio thread lol


----------



## f250man

Yes Quaker Steak would be great but the lines and wait right now are crazy. Tried to go last weekend and it was 2 hr wait so we left. I will give you a call when I get the plow **** figured out and I can get Clap to come up again.


----------



## f250man

Young Pup;827886 said:


> Well, I am going to go check myself in to a hospital then.


I dont think they can help. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## f250man

EPPSLLC;827887 said:


> I feel like such a misfit being from Ky but posting in the ohio thread lol


We like to hear from you DJ so Hows it been going and thats great I hope it is a profitable winter for you.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;827892 said:


> I dont think they can help. :laughing: :laughing:


That is what they keep telling me when I go in. roflmao


----------



## f250man

So How has it been going JP?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sounds like a plan Steve. It just may be hard to pull Clap away from the ole applebee's though, lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Hey guys, for those going to the expo, where are you staying? im in the process of finding a room now for friday night only.


----------



## f250man

Yea your right. He is coming up here Saturday. For the day. I like the new plow I hope the yellow curse dont follow you 2 this yr.


----------



## f250man

I dont know I think the Claps looking into all of that or Walkers is.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

well thats no help haha


----------



## f250man

Elwer Lawn Care;827919 said:


> well thats no help haha


Call the Clap and ask him what he's doing?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I see how it is, he calls you first, LMAO J/K 

I hope not. The plow went all the way to Omaha Nebraska when I sold it. And they mounted it to a Chevy. Hopefully since it has a new home, the curse will stay there.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;827900 said:


> So How has it been going JP?


Steve, it's been going pretty good. Been busy the last couple of weeks with the greenside of the business. Things are getting busy once again and it seems like we don't have time for anything else.


----------



## f250man

He's coming up for my wedding on Saturday we are going out to Jewell's dance hall if you and the wifey want to come out later Saturday night.


----------



## f250man

I hear that JP. I got a job with a company that dose all ins work . We do fire and water losses. I can beleive how busy that can keep you.


----------



## EPPSLLC

I been great i got moved into an office, bought another truck, put a two man crew together and started another company called Bottom Line Marketing. .. . It has been a very productive year .... I am waiting to hear on a big pressure washing job for one of the casinos here its a 30k job biggest one i've ever done .... this week has been cold and rainy i'm so over this **** i still got decks to stain lmao .... 

If any of you need business cards, flyers, door hanger, or banners let me know ... 

5k business card designed printed and delivered for $225


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;827935 said:


> I hear that JP. I got a job with a company that dose all ins work . We do fire and water losses. I can beleive how busy that can keep you.


Sounds like a great job you have. Keeping you busy all the time is a good thing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well i just watched the mythbusters and a whole episode dedicated to duck tape. Cant beleive what you can actually do with it. They lifted up a car with it too.


----------



## born2farm

Not looking to start a brand war, but for you guys that have ran small pickups....what do you feel is the better truck for PLOWING. a ford ranger chevy s10 or a dodge dakota. I am shooting around the idea of setting one of these up as a designated plowing rig vs buying a 3/4ton truck.


----------



## f250man

I have plowed with a ranger and a gmc s-15 and I like them both the ranger had the 4.0 and the s-15 had the 4.3 in it so I like them both. Ranger had more comfort to me then the s-15.


----------



## VBigFord20

I personally am a Ranger man. I have had 2 of them over the years and both were great trucks. But for plowing Id go with the S-10. I plowed with one for years and it did really good. Plus the S-10 uses 
A-arms up front and not TIB so your not going to get horrible toe in issues with the weight of the plow.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;828109 said:


> I personally am a Ranger man. I have had 2 of them over the years and both were great trucks. But for plowing Id go with the S-10. I plowed with one for years and it did really good. Plus the S-10 uses
> A-arms up front and not TIB so your not going to get horrible toe in issues with the weight of the plow.


we ran an 05 an 06and a 91 i wish i would of had a snoway but with good tires and a couple hundred pounds in the bed it had plenty of power. I wish i would of kept the 91 god i made alot of money with that truck


----------



## Clapper&Company

Mornign Ohio Guys!


Steve, I think were going to stay at the same place we did last year, since its next to the krispy cream store LMAO

Its going to be a cold rainy day today, looks like snow overnight tho


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Morning Ron:waving:

Yeah looks like the freeze line will be right out my way so who knows tonight. They said it may just be a slight grassy accumulation, but who knows


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey Tom!

ODOT and all the big guys down this way are running around with there boxes on...

My Source from ODOT tell me there planing on going out in the morning....

... I'll be calling you,


----------



## big pusher

f250man;827935 said:


> I hear that JP. I got a job with a company that dose all ins work . We do fire and water losses. I can beleive how busy that can keep you.


Steve I am in the process of adding fire, water, and smoke restoration to my business as well. I am glad to here it was a good move for you. Are you with a restoration franchise or an individual?


----------



## slone

let it snow let it snow let it snow


----------



## EPPSLLC

*How bout it boys??????*

ooohhh yyeaahhh!!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

looks like you have a nice professional layout there!


----------



## f250man

big pusher;828460 said:


> Steve I am in the process of adding fire, water, and smoke restoration to my business as well. I am glad to here it was a good move for you. Are you with a restoration franchise or an individual?


I am with a restoration company. We do board ups, water losses and fire removal and repair, storm damage anything construction wise.


----------



## f250man

Well Tom I wouldnt get to excited just saw all rain for us. To early for snow. And I se P.A. is going to get some snow in the higher elevations tonight.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I saw a few odot trucks here too, new ones with the boxes on, plows and the wing blades. Never saw a truck with a wing on before up here. Everyone must be prepped for the just in case factor. 

My truck looks so naked without the lightbar on top. Might just stuff the empty bar with the lenses back up there so it doesnt look so ********. 

I pull the Dogg out and mounted it up for shyts and giggles. Man that thing is so much bigger than that Meyer was. Everyone that said the plow is so hard to take on and off must be morons. Takes me all of 30 seconds to mount it or dismount it


----------



## f250man

Yes Tom the odot trucks on Blackbrook have the plows on already. And yes the new plows are so nice on and off in just seconds.


----------



## f250man

Tom, Chardon welding said my plow may be covered if they find powder coating on the inside on the lift cylinder and that is why it blew out the seal and it is not a bent ram. So I got my fingers crossed that it will be fixed under warranty and I wont have to fight to have it fixed.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve I do hope it works out good for you. That plow has been nothing but a pain in the arse for you since the day you got it. Dont know much about Chardon Welding, but I think they will try and pull thru for you so they can get a good customer out of the deal. That place is not even 10 mins from my house. Bet you wont buy another thing from Carnegie now that this happened

Yeah the new plows are nice. Mere seconds off or on versus 20 minutes of cussing at frozen couplers, laying in the snow, etc. My neighbors will be happier


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I love my fisher for just that, one and off in no time...

I Had the plow on tested it all out, and its off ready to be used...

Just chillin now, if something dose happen tonight i'll be ready


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Glad to see you are on now Ron. I will get my 9 posts in no time for 3,000


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea you will lol!

I got 2 bid packets to work on tonight, and also need to make a master route sheet and some other stuff so i'll be here all night so let the good times roll!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Let the Ron and Tom hour begin!!!! LOL Bet if it does snow alot of the wishy-washy people will make up their minds real quick like


----------



## f250man

I liked Carnagys service but I guess in the long run it sucked or just there install sucks. They worked with me while I had to wait for the ins check and most places would have told me to wait until I got it to get anything rolling. They gave me the truck side mount and wiring to get it installed so when the check came I could come get the plow side and be ready for snow. So I would have never expected them to screw the set up part of the since it is what they do best. They did county and state installes so how could they screw mine up.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;829001 said:


> Let the Ron and Tom hour begin!!!! LOL Bet if it does snow alot of the wishy-washy people will make up their minds real quick like


For sure, I have told you how much, I have out in bids its enought to make your head spend!

I just got a bid packet today its due back on the 28th... 15 sites geez


----------



## f250man

Im sure glad Im just subbing this year and dont have to send out bids and invoicing this year.


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;829006 said:


> I liked Carnagys service but I guess in the long run it sucked or just there install sucks. They worked with me while I had to wait for the ins check and most places would have told me to wait until I got it to get anything rolling. They gave me the truck side mount and wiring to get it installed so when the check came I could come get the plow side and be ready for snow. So I would have never expected them to screw the set up part of the since it is what they do best. They did county and state installes so how could they screw mine up.


Must of been put together on a Monday or Friday!

..... Maybe you should of keep the one with the scratch LOL


----------



## f250man

Your not forgetting about Saturday now are you Ron.


----------



## f250man

Clapper&Company;829010 said:


> Must of been put together on a Monday or Friday!
> 
> ..... Maybe you should of keep the one with the scratch LOL


You are probably right there Ron it was a friday I bet and yes the scratches would have been nothing compared to all the other **** that has been wrong with it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I gave up on bid packets this year on the scaping stuff. Wasted alot of time and $$$$ just to get underbid or a big flashy company scored the account. I wont waste my time anymore with them.

Steve, who knows. Maybe they were just having a bad day when they did the plow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sorry to bring that up steve LOL


Tom, Bidding is part of the game tho


----------



## f250man

f250man;829012 said:


> Your not forgetting about Saturday now are you Ron.


Its alright Ron it will all work out in the end.. So how is the truck working now that you got a new front end under it?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I know Ron. I have better luck on referrals, and walking in to places versus sending in packets. I think wiping my ass with the packets would be more beneficial to me. Dont forget you dont have 300 other guys getting the same packet down by you like up here

Steve that truck will never run right, not with the blue oval on the front of it, LOL J/K


----------



## Clapper&Company

Front end is great!!

It is stiff and rides like a F250


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;829029 said:


> Yeah I know Ron. I have better luck on referrals, and walking in to places versus sending in packets. I think wiping my ass with the packets would be more beneficial to me. Dont forget you dont have 300 other guys getting the same packet down by you like up here
> 
> Steve that truck will never run right, not with the blue oval on the front of it, LOL J/K


I know Tom, The one is right here in town and there is only 3 of us bidding on it.... the other they sent out to a bunch of guys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

But hopefully one day I can be one or part of a big flashy company that gets alot of work. We can all dream, right??:crying:


----------



## f250man

Are blue ovals will pull the bow tie all over town and back remember the pics we posted of are trucks with you little toy in the middle. LMAO :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas how is everyone from the last three pages it seems up and down. LOL. I take it you guys didn't get much work done either. :laughing: Just kiddiing. 

ELWER,
We are staying at the roadway inn I think that is how it is spelled or rodeway inn. Just look for the krispy kreme or as CLAP he knows where it is. LOL:laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;829041 said:


> Are blue ovals will pull the bow tie all over town and back remember the pics we posted of are trucks with you little toy in the middle. LMAO :laughing: :laughing:


thats about the truth of it steve


----------



## Clapper&Company

WALKERS;829048 said:


> Hey felas how is everyone from the last three pages it seems up and down. LOL. It take it you guys didn't get much work done either. :laughing: Just kiddiing.
> 
> ELWER,
> We are staying at the roadway inn I think that is how it is spelled or rodeway inn. Just look for the krispy kreme or as CLAP he knows where it is. LOL:laughing:


ROFLMAO!

Hey I called to you... but you didnt answer


----------



## f250man

Yes Clap likes the warm fresh one from the back. ROTFLMAO.


----------



## WALKERS

I called you back and you did answer and hung up. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

You know it Steve!


Im talking to you know Josh! LOL


----------



## WALKERS

So your getting married STEVE'O good for you. She going to let you go to the EXPO with us rerafe. :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL.... and you thought the ball and chain was bad before!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve might hit 2000 post before the end of the night lol


----------



## f250man

Thanks Josh and Im not worried about the woman but it will depend if I can get the time off of work.


----------



## f250man

Im trying to Clap. But you and Tom need to slow down so I can catch up.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, 

Walker and I think u should go to the show with us


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

WALKERS;829048 said:


> ELWER,
> We are staying at the roadway inn I think that is how it is spelled or rodeway inn. Just look for the krispy kreme or as CLAP he knows where it is. LOL:laughing:


ok didnt see that one when checking, im most likely going to book the best western, its 3 miles from the expo center.. 87 dollars i believe it was.


----------



## Clapper&Company

This one is like 2 mins from the show


----------



## WALKERS

Hey hillbilly you know countys is spelled counties just a heads up. :laughing: 
I was looking at your signature. 
Your welcome Y'ALL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I would be willing to take that bet. Guarantee my lil toy could pull the Fords around no problem. Ron's might put up a good fight though since it has the V10. 

Cinnamon waffles and pepsi really dont go too good together

I never have the time or extra $$$ to go to the expo. Plus I still need a front window and a lightbar for the truck now.


----------



## WALKERS

Ours was $107.00 it is walking distance.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, hook it up to walkers


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

WALKERS;829083 said:


> Ours was $107.00 it is walking distance.


walk off all those krispy kreams


----------



## Clapper&Company

Elwer Lawn Care;829085 said:


> walk off all those krispy kreams


Better watch it boy!

You might wake up with graze on the window to your room!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

He has a diesel, lol. Im crazy but not stupid. I have watched truck pulls before and usually see driveshafts or axle parts go flying.

Ron I dont think I want to ask about the glaze on Travis's room LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;829086 said:


> Better watch it boy!
> 
> You might wake up with graze on the window to your room!


putting a box full of krispy kreams by my door would be nice...


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Tom....


.......... Josh to bad Dan's not going this year, he was funny once he started talking


----------



## WALKERS

Two more post and you will be ther TOM. LOL I am struggling just to get to 1000.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Elwer Lawn Care;829088 said:


> putting a box full of krispy kreams by my door would be nice...


If you only Knew !!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I wouldnt trust krispy kreams from that riff raff. You ever see Van Wilder and the dog with the doughnuts?? LOL:laughing:

hopefully some one has the fireworks ready to roll!!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ha.. i have a feeling i'll run into you guys at the show, and dont know if thats a good thing! haha


----------



## WALKERS

Yeah I haven't heard from DAN in awhile I see if he is going.
ELWER
That will cost extra. LOL You have know Idea what your getting yourself into. LOL
I will show some cool tricks on the vemeer mini skids.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;829093 said:


> I wouldnt trust krispy kreams from that riff raff. You ever see Van Wilder and the dog with the doughnuts?? LOL:laughing:
> 
> hopefully some one has the fireworks ready to roll!!!!


Might be from a bike this time not a dog


----------



## Clapper&Company

Elwer Lawn Care;829095 said:


> ha.. i have a feeling i'll run into you guys at the show, and dont know if thats a good thing! haha


You can hang out with us if you want, I got some one you need to meet


----------



## WALKERS

The new guy buys dinner right RON. DJ bought last time. payup:salute:


----------



## f250man

Bike 5200 will put those creams by your door and the glaze on you window the travis. Just ask the Clap. And Tom I will take that bet to any time any place.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Woohoo 3,000 posts!!!! :yow!:

Still 1100 behind Ronnie though

Steve, I totally forgot about that whole bike fiasco last year. That gave me a good laugh:laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

WALKERS;829102 said:


> The new guy buys dinner right RON. DJ bought last time. payup:salute:


Thats right Josh!


----------



## f250man

Congrats Tom and yes Josh is the king of the superman tricks hope we get this yrs on tape. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;829104 said:


> Woohoo 3,000 posts!!!! :yow!:
> 
> Still 1100 behind Ronnie though
> 
> Steve, I totally forgot about that whole bike fiasco last year. That gave me a good laugh:laughing:


Keep up the good work,,

Just think at one time you had more then me!

What was it I did last year 2000 in a month or something?


----------



## WALKERS

You will never catch him. He likes to talk and ....those krispy's :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;829107 said:


> Congrats Tom and yes Josh is the king of the superman tricks hope we get this yrs on tape. :laughing: :laughing:


That funny **** right there


----------



## f250man

Tom it dont cost that much to go to the expo. I only spent $ 100.00 last yr and this yr we will preregister.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;829101 said:


> You can hang out with us if you want, I got some one you need to meet


o no is that a good or bad thing?!



WALKERS;829097 said:


> Yeah I haven't heard from DAN in awhile I see if he is going.
> ELWER
> That will cost extra. LOL You have know Idea what your getting yourself into. LOL
> I will show some cool tricks on the vemeer mini skids.


i don't know what im getting myself into lol



WALKERS;829102 said:


> The new guy buys dinner right RON. DJ bought last time. payup:salute:


im not new, i've been there before  now my buddy thats going with me on the other hand is the new one, so he can buy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LMAO:laughing: 

Yeah Ron it was like 2000 in a month or something. I think 75% of those were logged when we were terrorizing the waffle house up here, lol


----------



## WALKERS

STEVE'O
Does that mean you are going? 
Yes the tape will be rolling If I remeber I will bring the video camera. LOL.


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;829111 said:


> Tom it dont cost that much to go to the expo. I only spent $ 100.00 last yr and this yr we will preregister.


No its not bad priced


----------



## f250man

May be this yr Ron can sign some autographs and get a booth at the show and give away fresh krispy creams. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Elwer Lawn Care;829112 said:


> o no is that a good or bad thing?!
> 
> i don't know what im getting myself into lol
> 
> im not new, i've been there before  now my buddy thats going with me on the other hand is the new one, so he can buy


Your be find as long as your not in a magazine, and dont mind getting your belly rubbed!


----------



## WALKERS

Works for me LOL. As long as someone is buying.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, I think ur right


Steve, Maybe I will!

Josh that was funny


----------



## f250man

When is the expo so I can ask for the day off.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

id love to buy but i think it would be more of an honor for the clap to buy


----------



## WALKERS

Yeah we can tell everyone we are with "HIM".


----------



## f250man

Yea Clap I forgot about the belly thing it probably a good thing I forgot


----------



## Clapper&Company

Your going to tell every one you got the CLAP LOL

Hey, Josh you want me to bring a magazine, so you can point me out again lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, Steve it is!!

I about cry every time I see a White SUV around me


----------



## WALKERS

They have a cook out down there in the BS booth.


----------



## f250man

Josh maybe we should get some shirts made that we are hanging with the guy in the Sema magazine LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

WALKERS;829131 said:


> They have a cook out down there in the BS booth.


Looks like Im buying lunch then....
.... Meet me at the BS booth


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

just direct me to all the free food and beverages


----------



## WALKERS

Ron
Dont worry I am having shirts made up saying we are with him.They have little arrows.
What shirt size are you STEVE'O


----------



## f250man

Ron didnt you rent a subaru for us to drive down in. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## f250man

XXL josh and you need to get Krispy Creams as a sponser


----------



## Clapper&Company

If you really want to, My shirt guy will make them cheap.


.... We're with him ---- > The guy from the SIMA Magazine!


----------



## WALKERS

Me and STEVE'O will dress up in suits like secret service with the little ears pieces and talk into are wrist like there is something wrong if they come near you CLAP.


----------



## f250man

That sounds like a plan Josh.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

This is way too fuuny, lol:laughing: I wasnt there for it, but I do remember the whole saga. And I think you guys were sending pics of a decent sized wood chipper to stuff my wife into, LMAO:laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL ok....

........ Theam song...... WALKER...... JOSH WALKER .......

Saving the world again are you


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea we were tom lol

So u going this year?


----------



## WALKERS

Hey look at me I broke 900 posts. YEAH.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Were helping every one break post tonight LOL


.... I feel sorry for all the other members that have to read all this


----------



## f250man

Yea Tom you should come down and see the fun first hand.


----------



## WALKERS

We are a select breed.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Of course not. Makes it worse my dad's birthday is that weekend too. Cant really blow that off. He is 45 this year


----------



## born2farm

sounds like you guys outta have fun at the show....maybe one of these years ill join ya.


----------



## Clapper&Company

born2farm;829163 said:


> sounds like you guys outta have fun at the show....maybe one of these years ill join ya.


YGH, when ever you want to... you can go down with me


----------



## WALKERS

Just skip school we will write you a note. LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;829158 said:


> Were helping every one break post tonight LOL
> 
> .... I feel sorry for all the other members that have to read all this


no crap, im working on homework and look up every few minutes and have 10 new posts to read, and maybe if im lucky there is one usefull post


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom alway bust balls


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya brock i skipped school 2 yrs ago when i went down and im skipping college to go down this year


----------



## Clapper&Company

Elwer Lawn Care;829168 said:


> no crap, im working on homework and look up every few minutes and have 10 new posts to read, and maybe if im lucky there is one usefull post


Yea I put the bid packets away lol ....


----------



## WALKERS

Travis
About every 100 post is something useful. Not a bad percectage.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Travis, we are always post helpful, intelligent, professional and pertinent information on here. Never a screw off moment:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I couldnt type that with a straight face lol


----------



## f250man

Tom he is way past celebrating birthdays.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea really....


How long you think that GF post will last steve?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

cant do that tho ron, its due tomorrow


----------



## WALKERS

Well the old man is getting off here I will catch the happy hour again soon.


----------



## f250man

Not very long and the mods will step in.


----------



## f250man

Later Josh I meen Super Josh.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea travis

later josh


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

later Josh Walker, texas ranger LMAO:laughing:

It may make it thru the night, lol. Unless we all keep at it on there and Grandview starts posting some pics, then it will go byebye


----------



## chazg33

hey you guys are setting a record on posts,, i thought there was a bunch of women talking on here,,,,ron i heard your buying lunch or was that


----------



## f250man

Hey Chuck how have you been?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up Chuck?? didnt mean it the way it sounds lol You got ALOT of posting to do to play catch up with us


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;829085 said:


> walk off all those krispy kreams


if its the best western on the dixie highway thats where i stayd


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey Chuck!

Hows it going? I called you today


----------



## f250man

You didnt call me. Dam you. LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

no its the expo/airport best western


----------



## f250man

Dam Guy just checked my email and had 55 post from plow site.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea steve my emails just as bad


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i learned ALONG time ago to set it so i don't get emails from it


----------



## f250man

I wish I could remember how to stop the notifications


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i wish i remembered how to tell you


----------



## f250man

I think I just changed it but thanks


----------



## f250man

I think the show has come to a stall.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

id say so..u guys can take over this homework **** of mine


----------



## f250man

No Thanks I have a hard enough time helping my 9 yr old with hers.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ha.. this actually isn't too bad, its only business math so i know a lot of it, don't pay attention in class tho as its so boring so maybe i should stop texting during class and actually try to pay attention lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I think the show has stopped. 

Travis, you can keep your homework. I barely did any when I was in school, lol


----------



## f250man

Sweet it worked no more notifications to my email.


----------



## f250man

So Tom what are you going to do for a light on your bar?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have no idea Steve. This kinda sucks to say the least. I wont go any less than what I had though, got kinda spoiled by it, lol. Just gotta find a Whelen 48" bar that just needs lenses, since mine are only 2 yrs old. If I had some $$$$ laying around, a nice led bar would go up there


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ok steve so i saw ur trying to sell ur plow, but also said something bout selling truck to or?


----------



## f250man

Yes I tried to sell or trade the truck and plow for a Harley or just out right. And I had a guy but he backed out and it looks like I will be keeping the plow and truck.


----------



## f250man

I hear that Tom my light is not working right either one light comes on the other wont and I am tried of changing the bulbs. I found one in Avon so we will see it is Just like Rons


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

if u'd sell it my buddy is looking hard for a truck..if u don't mind, what were u trying to get out of the truck and plow cs its a diesel right?


----------



## f250man

No it is the gas 5.4 and I was asking 12,000 but I came down to 10,000.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

thats not bad but how many miles are on it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Your truck would look nice with a full size bar on top Steve. Try and get at least a 52" wide one though, a 48 would be kinda small up there


----------



## f250man

The truck has 188,000 on it. 

Tom I dont care for a big light. 

People still dont pay attention no matter what you have.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is very, very true Steve, I think people are just dumb and blind around here. Cant peel the cell phones off their heads.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

wow thats a lot of miles... ill post a link of what he was bidding on but just didn't want to spend anymore money on. it was a local township truck


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0366567769&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## f250man

The mileage was sure right but I dont think it is worth 19,000. It has to be beat to have a new trans in it already


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

f250man;829335 said:


> The mileage was sure right but I dont think it is worth 19,000. It has to be beat to have a new trans in it already


they said they changed it because it was mainly used to plow streets..i personally didn't see the truck but my buddy did and he said it was really clean.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im back!

My bars only a 48" Tom


----------



## slone

man before i can finish typing the page changes


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know, mine is too. Still havent seen your truck with the bigger bar on it

Slone it is hard to keep up with us, lol. Gotta have more than 1 finger typing, lol


----------



## born2farm

get your bids done ron


----------



## slone

whats happening tom?


----------



## f250man

Ron did you get the Chevy done yet?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not much Dave, how about you?


----------



## born2farm

dont forget travis....when you find those two perfect trucks hook me up with the second one


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom is sweet lookin your have to see it


Steve no I didint

YGH not yet


----------



## slone

just watching it rain. if it rains friday it will be 3 fridays in a row.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

yeah this rain stuff sucks


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;829365 said:


> dont forget travis....when you find those two perfect trucks hook me up with the second one


brock if you only knew how many trucks we have looked at!! we just get on facebook and send each other links of trucks hoping to find a decent one. Its getting harder and harder now and have to look furture away.


----------



## slone

i might take a ride out to see shauns tomorrow if it rains


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;829374 said:


> yeah this rain stuff sucks


you can say that again..almost all my places need mowed, have fertilizer to put down but don't want to when its windy or wet pavement cs it will be hard to blow off.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

goin to look at the snowdogg's?


----------



## slone

weather man said chardon might get some wet snow on friday. grassy areas only.


----------



## born2farm

ya travis I know what you mean. I am stuck between three different options as far as buying a truck.

either i buy:

a newer 3/4ton truck and plow, then get rid of my 150

a older 3/4ton truck and plow designated to plowing, and keep my 150 as a DD

or buy a small mid size residential rig, and keep my 150 then one day have to add a second truck for lots


----------



## slone

yeah. i want to still try and set the dump up. i have to save the cash for something else and am looking at financing. but most places only want to go 90 days


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

im bout ready for snow now. sick of leaves and grass already


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya i know brock, i just realized that western makes a true half ton plow now, but then again the snow dogg may be about the same thing if not better. Im trying to tell my buddy to just get a plow for his half ton ford but he wont.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Me too! Two weeks of mowing left


----------



## f250man

yea Tom give it a month and you will be done with snow and plowing. LOL


----------



## slone

this time of year i start looking forward to the change and some time off.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i want snow! and lots of it this year...but let me get a few more properties first!


----------



## slone

tom what kind of prices did you find for salt?


----------



## Young Pup

Damn guys, I got out to work for the afternoon and come back to a crap load of posts. What don't you guys have jobs anymore? Lawns stop growing and all the leaf work done?Must be nice. lmao. It dried out here this afternoon so off I went. Got about half a route done this afternoon. Only had to do a few leaf jobs. Friday I should have a few to finish the route as well. 

Ron, you seeing snow there? I see some white and pink showing up on radar south of Akron on 77.


----------



## f250man

Welcome to the show JP. It rainned here all day non stop


----------



## born2farm

how many plowing jobs you got locked in elwer


----------



## slone

i was lucky to finish before the rains came


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;829400 said:


> Damn guys, I got out to work for the afternoon and come back to a crap load of posts. What don't you guys have jobs anymore? Lawns stop growing and all the leaf work done?Must be nice. lmao. It dried out here this afternoon so off I went. Got about half a route done this afternoon. Only had to do a few leaf jobs. Friday I should have a few to finish the route as well.
> 
> Ron, you seeing snow there? I see some white and pink showing up on radar south of Akron on 77.


IDK i'll check


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;829405 said:


> how many plowing jobs you got locked in elwer


honestly dont know lol im sure most of the ones i did last year but im too lazy to think how many right now haha, actually i did pick up one new one so far. bidding a property now but ill have to sub it out to my buddy cs i can't do it with a 4 wheeler.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;829403 said:


> Welcome to the show JP. It rainned here all day non stop


Steve looks like a heck of a show going on. Yep we had rain up to about 12:30. Got started at 2 and was able to get some work in.So I got lucky enough to go out and work. This time of year got to work when you can I guess to keep up with all of the leaves.


----------



## born2farm

nice im somewhere between 10 and 15....hopin to line up around 500 per storm then take call ins....


----------



## Young Pup

slone;829406 said:


> i was lucky to finish before the rains came


Not me, I have a good shot of working on Saturday to make sure everything gets done. The one thing that is helping with the growth right now it that it has been chilly. But they still are growing.


----------



## f250man

Yea JP I had a roof repair from a tree and we did it in the rain all day glad it was an unfinised garage.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya, i think my bro is making me a new plow so i hope to be more productive yet this year.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;829421 said:


> nice im somewhere between 10 and 15....hopin to line up around 500 per storm then take call ins....


Crap Brock 500 driveways you will working your tail off j/k I know what you mean. :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

JUST IN:

For My Location, latest observation from CANTON/AKRON shows snow in your area. 

Location Event Type Message Type Issue/Valid Date Time Expire Date Time Status 
My Location Obs Snow Weather Event 10-15-2009 08:51PM EDT 10-15-2009 10:58PM EDT New


----------



## f250man

Not seeing anything Ron


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got some prices Slone. You find any yet??

Well i gotta get off of here. Talk to you guys tomorrow:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats what the DTN is sayin.... Just got the email, and text form them,


JP might of been right


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Clapper&Company;829428 said:


> JUST IN:
> 
> For My Location, latest observation from CANTON/AKRON shows snow in your area.
> 
> Location Event Type Message Type Issue/Valid Date Time Expire Date Time Status
> My Location Obs Snow Weather Event 10-15-2009 08:51PM EDT 10-15-2009 10:58PM EDT New


make sure you don't choke on ur krispy kreams from being so excited!


----------



## f250man

See ya Tom :waving:


----------



## f250man

I just checked NWS and they arnt showing anything for OHIO


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;829437 said:


> Thats what the DTN is sayin.... Just got the email, and text form them,
> 
> JP might of been right


Man I am good.

Tom have a good rest of the night.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Later Tom!


----------



## born2farm

sound nice elwer...i want to either find a cheap 60in eagle plow that will hook up or make wings for mine


jp- ya i know 500 drives a storm is slackin a bit aint it...


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP....

You would love the DTN


----------



## big pusher

Wow you guys have been busy!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;829448 said:


> sound nice elwer...i want to either find a cheap 60in eagle plow that will hook up or make wings for mine
> 
> jp- ya i know 500 drives a storm is slackin a bit aint it...


actualy going away with the v blade, just too heavy. i hope he is making a 72", the 60" works good tho.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;829448 said:


> sound nice elwer...i want to either find a cheap 60in eagle plow that will hook up or make wings for mine
> 
> jp- ya i know 500 drives a storm is slackin a bit aint it...


you can have those knocked out in about 8 hours you will be fine lol



Clapper&Company;829449 said:


> JP....
> 
> You would love the DTN


what is that?


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;829449 said:


> JP....
> 
> You would love the DTN


You got yourself a DTN clap.....we gots one of them


----------



## Clapper&Company

big pusher;829452 said:


> Wow you guys have been busy!


What part of ohio u from


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;829456 said:


> you can have those knocked out in about 8 hours you will be fine lol
> 
> what is that?


i bet i can cut it to 6hrs if i buy an 60inch blade. thats only what 83 drives an hour....no problem


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;829455 said:


> actualy going away with the v blade, just too heavy. i hope he is making a 72", the 60" works good tho.


wanna sell the v lol....why is it to heavy?


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP check PM


----------



## f250man

Brock you'll need to borrow Toms snow melter. LOL :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;829464 said:


> wanna sell the v lol....why is it to heavy?


there is just a lot of steel in it lol..i wanna keep it just incase, and for another backup..nothing wrong with have 3 blades and 2 4wheelers and 1 operator right?!

POST 1000!!!!!


----------



## big pusher

Clapper&Company;829458 said:


> What part of ohio u from


Central Ohio. Marysville


----------



## born2farm

i wanna put wings on mine at like a 30 degree angle, but easily removeable....hope to not be on a quad to much longer if the works there...thats what my worker is for....he can freeze his a$$ off while i do the larger jobs.


----------



## Clapper&Company

born2farm;829457 said:


> You got yourself a DTN clap.....we gots one of them


Do you? 
How do you like it?


----------



## Clapper&Company

big pusher;829475 said:


> Central Ohio. Marysville


OK,

Im Just south of Canton


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;829462 said:


> i bet i can cut it to 6hrs if i buy an 60inch blade. thats only what 83 drives an hour....no problem


There you go. that is the attitude you need.



Clapper&Company;829465 said:


> JP check PM


I did and pm'd you back


----------



## born2farm

its good for what we use it for....live weather radar and market updates for us are the biggies. not sure what model you have. our reciever is very sensitive and loses signal easily.


----------



## Young Pup

big pusher;829475 said:


> Central Ohio. Marysville


Uh Oh, we have a Monarch in the house. Grandview guy here. How is the football team this year? Ours is 2-5


----------



## Clapper&Company

Brock,

We have the Online one


----------



## big pusher

Clapper&Company;829483 said:


> OK,
> 
> Im Just south of Canton


We don't get nearly the action that you guys get.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

well guys, ive seen enough useful information for the night, have a good one


----------



## born2farm

Clapper&Company;829488 said:


> Brock,
> 
> We have the Online one


i use there webpage quite a bit....we have one of the expensive base stations thoughpayup


----------



## f250man

Have a good one Travis


----------



## Clapper&Company

big pusher;829490 said:


> We don't get nearly the action that you guys get.


Yea its good times up here....

Nothing like the guys up north

Its good to have you here


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, this works pretty good...

..... I like the text it sends


----------



## born2farm

do you have one of the packages you have to pay for? i have been looking for something wiht txt alerts


----------



## f250man

Im out of here guys. Ron I will see you saturday buddy.


----------



## Young Pup

Yep I am outta here too. Night all.


----------



## born2farm

me to later guys


----------



## VBigFord20

You guys post to much. 10 pages in a couple of hours, hows a boy to keep up?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah we get kinda talkative, lol. Should make it show more posts per page, then you wont have 10 pages to look thru. 

Cold day out there this morning. Been up since 4:30 when the wife's alarm goes off. She goes to work earlier than I leave to work, lol. That is ok though


----------



## f250man

I hear that time Im up at 5 every morning and dont have to leave for work til 7 since the woman cant shut her alarm off on the first buzzer. And Im up and typing now and I took the day off.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys,

Steve you took the day off?


----------



## f250man

Yes I did and so did renee the kids are off school today and I was going hunting but I didnt since its rainning and we have to get are rings for tomorrow. So I felt like a day off.


----------



## Easy

Steve
Best wishes to you and yours. 
I have been married 40+ years, and it has been good.
Hope you are as lucky as I was.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah my wife has that issue of hitting the snooze button 20 times and let the buzzer go for 15 minutes, lol. She is lucky it is on her side, otherwise I would have smashed it by now. 

I got unlazy and put my plow back away. Guess I will keep it at the front of the garage now since the weather is starting to get goofy


----------



## f250man

Easy;829862 said:


> Steve
> Best wishes to you and yours.
> I have been married 40+ years, and it has been good.
> Hope you are as lucky as I was.
> Don


Thanks Don we have been together for 12 yrs now so it was time to make it official


----------



## carl b

the next post is # 14000 who will get it ? I mowed 8 lawns today than said its to cold and wet . now I need to work on getting the plow ready .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

12 years andd not married geez


----------



## clark lawn

why ruin a good thing


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

So 6.99 a quart for plow fluid i mean seems alittle steep.


----------



## f250man

Because if I dont' do it it is ruining a great thing. And yes Kevin 12 yrs. I know it is a long time.


----------



## Easy

f250man;830258 said:


> Because if I dont' do it it is ruining a great thing. And yes Kevin 12 yrs. I know it is a long time.


12 yrs is just the beginning. I hope you have another 50+ goods ones!!
Don


----------



## carl b

congrats Steve 

I think its a great thing . tax wise LOL 

have fun,


----------



## born2farm

hope everyone had an eventfull friday. i get to be at work at 4:30 am to milk cows...to early unless theres snow to plow. might go truck shoppin too....I really want a plow truck...if I cant keep it busy in a next year while at college...ill just have to find someone in the Wooster area to sub for


----------



## f250man

Yes Don and Carl it is a great thing and I can think of anything better or anyone better to spend the rest of my life with.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Goodluck i think the stats are against you though.


----------



## VBigFord20

Well today was eventful. I had to break into my own warehouse because the lock broke. It took me a couple hours to fix that mess but at least I got in. 

Did what work I had to do today then went to Kent State to pick up my sister for the weekend. 

I came home and finally replaced the sway bar end links and front brakes on my truck. the pads were totally gone and the rotors looked like they were not even turning so I replaced everything. After that I started working on my sisters brakes when I get a call from my mother that she was at my brothers store and that her van won't start. My brother tried to jump it with no luck so AAA will be towing it here shortly. 

Maybe I need to quit doing hardscapes and plowing and become a mechanic the way things are going.

At least the truck is almost ready. I just need to take my brush guard off, figure out which hide away strobe is shorted out and replace it, replace the battery (its 5 years old, might as well do it now before it leaves my stranded.) and a few other little things and I'm there.


----------



## Easy

Must be a sign of the times!! 
I have gotten 3-4 fliers in my mailbox for snowplowing already. 
I usually don't get any, and the prices are ridiculous, ranging from $10 per push, to $265 for the season. 
I can't see how anyone could make a living at either of these prices, maybe I am nuts, but that just outrageous. Heck, some of my customers paid more than $500 for just one month!!
Out here where I live, I plowed 40+ times last year. 
Maybe I should hire the $265 per season to do mine as I am not plowing this year. 
Sorry for the rant, just some of these guys piss me off, and make it harder for the legitimate plow jockey to earn a living....
Don (ret.)


----------



## f250man

I agree total with you don. That is why Im not doing any residential this year.


----------



## Young Pup

Looks to be a slow day here. Surprised I did not have to read much to catch up on.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

How are Warren spreaders? I just saw a truck with a warren v box spreader and can't find any info on them..


----------



## suzuki0702

boy have i been busy. the snow gods have answered my prayers. lined up 4 more accounts yesterday. not highly profitable but they are paying the bills. ordered one of those salt dogg walkbehind spreaders. changed the fluid in my pump. she can take auto trans fluid!! i was exstatic when i saw that. 1.6 quarts of dexron go figure!

how many events do u guys plan on having when u do bids. all my buddys around akron told me 15. thinkin im missin bids for too many snowfalls. ttyl fellas.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dexron? You could break down and spend few more Dollara and get the good stuff???


----------



## suzuki0702

Clapper&Company;831523 said:


> Dexron? You could break down and spend few more Dollara and get the good stuff???


western recommended dexron3. lol previos fluid was red also and western said not to mix hydro with trans. only difference that appears to me was freezing temp was less than the hydro fluid by 10 degrees.


----------



## VBigFord20

Hydro is really not much more. I think I paid about $24 for a gallon of Boss fluid last winter. Its much cheaper then the oil my 4 wheeler takes which is like $12.99 a qt.

I put the plow on the 4 wheeler last night. I had to weld one of the shoe mounts because it fell off in my hand and I need to track down a new cutting edge for it, but other then that its working fine. I might add one of the angling kits that you can use from your seat also, depending on cost. I got a place with lots of wide walkways this season so my cousin is going to be on the quad and shoveling this one for me.

Now to test out the boss on the truck and fix my hide away strobes.


----------



## Bossman 92

What's up guys? I changed the fluid in 2 of my plows and used boss fluid. The fluid is red also and costs $30 a gallon.

I bought another plow yesterday, a 7'6" western. Going to have it blasted and painted then add another set of pro wings to it. 

Anybody know anything about an E47 yellow motor and pump? That's what came with it, but I think I will change it back over to whatever western reccomends. I don't want anything to do with the "yellow curse" LOL!

GO BROWNS!!!!! Bossman


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Bossman 92;831631 said:


> What's up guys? I changed the fluid in 2 of my plows and used boss fluid. The fluid is red also and costs $30 a gallon.
> 
> I bought another plow yesterday, a 7'6" western. Going to have it blasted and painted then add another set of pro wings to it.
> 
> Anybody know anything about an E47 yellow motor and pump? That's what came with it, but I think I will change it back over to whatever western reccomends. I don't want anything to do with the "yellow curse" LOL!
> 
> GO BROWNS!!!!! Bossman


ya there slowwwwwww o wait did i mention there slow. but we have one somewhere if something breaks it works


----------



## carl b

I now have one truck done. I just need a new salter for it. the other should be ready at the end of the week . next week end they both will have plow racks on so were ready for snow. I just hope we don't need them until Dec. I heard we are getting snow that sticks by mid Nov. anyone have any info. on that ? 


O ya Clap P.M. ed me . the salt price sounds O.K. I can get it closer for a few more dollars . 


I have used tranny fluid in the past . I stopped when I saw a cracked pump . not mine tho. still had to rebuild . not cheap .


----------



## suzuki0702

anyone else have a prob with trans fluid in the plow?


----------



## carl b

suzuki0702;831605 said:


> western recommended dexron3. lol previos fluid was red also and western said not to mix hydro with trans. only difference that appears to me was freezing temp was less than the hydro fluid by 10 degrees.


what is the freezing temp ? I don't think you'll have any probs. he could have had a bad seal on top that let water in when it cracked . It wasn't mine .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;832179 said:


> I now have one truck done. I just need a new salter for it. .


What type of salter you looking for? V box possibly?


----------



## carl b

I would like to just get a small one for now . If a v-box is cheap than I'll buy one . do you know of one ?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Hey Brock, found one truck but didn't find any for you although the same guy might be a good person to watch for deals..let me know if you want details.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;832251 said:
 

> I would like to just get a small one for now . If a v-box is cheap than I'll buy one . do you know of one ?


Possibly, my buddy just bought a truck today and has a v box on it but he doesn't really need it so he possibly might sell it but he wants to get it home and check everything over first and see what its worth.


----------



## carl b

I know of a 96 f-250 with 30,000 miles for sale.

Let me know if he sells it


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya as soon as he dicides i will, picking it up tomorrow but prolly wont decide right away.


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;832265 said:


> ya as soon as he dicides i will, picking it up tomorrow but prolly wont decide right away.


I have cash when are you going to get a plow truck ?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ok, its a warren, don't know much else than that, didn't really pay too much attention to it when looking at it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

im not getting a truck to plwo with untill i atleast get my new mower paid off..have it financed for 0% for 36 months... then maybe by then ill just throw a plow on my truck cs i already abuse it enough on the mowing and lanscaping side of things... but for now im plowing the small stuff with the 4 wheeler and my buddy is doing my bigger stuff.


----------



## carl b

thats fine , I don't have to buy write now. so if he wants it gone give me a call . we'll figer it out than. I may just get a small one .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ok will do..as soon as i know ill post it on here before i do the for sale section... may trade the plow too but depends also.


----------



## carl b

nice you got the lazer now. I'll get a few pic's of my lazers up soon one I'm running ocd . with a trac-vac the other I'm running the ultra vac on for leaf season are you baggen ?


now I'm working on the plows I'll post pics of them on the trucks soon as I'm done .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

crb 2500;832296 said:


> nice you got the lazer now. I'll get a few pic's of my lazers up soon one I'm running ocd . with a trac-vac the other I'm running the ultra vac on for leaf season are you baggen ?
> 
> now I'm working on the plows I'll post pics of them on the trucks soon as I'm done .


yup got the lazer now and running the deere with the spreader hooked up on. My buddy that just bought that truck also bought a vac for his lazer so we will work together on the properties im having him do for me on the leaves.


----------



## f250man

So whats up Ohio? Woke up to a heavy frost this morning. Looks like P.A got some snow and it was snowing at the Pats game today you couldn't see the field


----------



## suzuki0702

crb 2500;832245 said:


> what is the freezing temp ? I don't think you'll have any probs. he could have had a bad seal on top that let water in when it cracked . It wasn't mine .


dexron is -22 i believe. not sure.. maybe ill go get some hydro fluid. dexron must be pretty good for freezing because they put it in trannies.??


----------



## born2farm

ya travis if you got some contact info on a good dealer let me know. i am kinda undecided what I want to buy. the thought of getting a light duty plow for my truck has crossed my mind, but when I leave for college next year, I hope to have something that I can train someone on easy, so the thought of a small loader tractor with rear blade and front bucket has crossed my mind. it will probably depend on how I get along this year with a helper


----------



## Mike S

Hello! Its been a while for me! I just saw flurries and some ice Nov 1st! No accum but thats a hell of a good start!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;832424 said:


> ya travis if you got some contact info on a good dealer let me know. i am kinda undecided what I want to buy. the thought of getting a light duty plow for my truck has crossed my mind, but when I leave for college next year, I hope to have something that I can train someone on easy, so the thought of a small loader tractor with rear blade and front bucket has crossed my mind. it will probably depend on how I get along this year with a helper


well text me if you want and let me know how much ur willing to spend, cs he had another truck i believe, he is an older man that just closed up his true dealership and just does it on the side now. and ill look tomorrow when we go pick up the truck.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Mike S;832485 said:


> Hello! Its been a while for me! I just saw flurries and some ice Nov 1st! No accum but thats a hell of a good start!


just let everyone get back from the expo for it snows!


----------



## born2farm

for you guys with v boxes, how high would a loader need to lift to load a v-box? i am lookin into a small 50hp tractor, for now I would set it up with a rear blade and a front blade or just loader bucket, but in the future it might come in hand loading a v box or something?


----------



## carl b

suzuki0702;832418 said:


> dexron is -22 i believe. not sure.. maybe ill go get some hydro fluid. dexron must be pretty good for freezing because they put it in trannies.??


 in the tranny it is a slow build up of presser . then it runs threw the radiator too . If thats what they say to use than you''l be fine .


----------



## carl b

born2farm;832545 said:


> for you guys with v boxes, how high would a loader need to lift to load a v-box? i am lookin into a small 50hp tractor, for now I would set it up with a rear blade and a front blade or just loader bucket, but in the future it might come in hand loading a v box or something?


I know a guy that loads with a 17 hp tractor. its 6'


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;832408 said:


> it was snowing at the Pats game today you couldn't see the field


To early to snow here, I have way to many leaves to clean up first.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lux Lawn;832738 said:


> To early to snow here, I have way to many leaves to clean up first.


And the grass needs to stop growing too!!!


----------



## f250man

Well thats what Pennsylvania and New york landscapers were saying to and old man winter had other ideas.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah they already got some good snow. I really wouldnt want snow yet, since it would be that heavy crap that came down over in PA. Need at least 3 weeks or so before I really want to think about snow. But knowing my luck it will be sooner. 

Congrats btw Steve on getting married


----------



## carl b

where is the best place the buy pro wings and a top flap? I ordered my salter $639.00 I need to get it all together this week. I don't need snow for 2 months .


----------



## fernalddude

Hey guys Iam in Watertown Ny and was on the St.Lawrence seaway yesterday and not a bit of snow or ice up here did empty out the cooler after the trip and there is still ice in the backyard 24 hours latter.But on the big bird back to cincy to finish some repairs and final hookup.....ussmileyflag


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Carl, my plow dealer here in Mentor has about 8 sets of the pro-wings sitting in the showroom. Dont know if you want to drive all the way up here though. The dealer is Eshelman's. Their prices are pretty good too. Other than that, Mill Supply has them too. 

Fernald, good to hear from you. Glad you got some down time before the snow season arrives.


----------



## f250man

Thanks Tom. It was a great time and Im glad its over. LOL


----------



## WALKERS

FERNALD
You still want that list call me or contact me. 
JOSH


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

here you guys go.. boss v and warren v box

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=833311&posted=1#post833311


----------



## camconcrete

did anyone watch the partiots-texans game yesterday and see the snow on the ground in boston? this is way too early for me. My yard is still growing and we got too much work to do yet to even think about it getting cold yet.


----------



## f250man

R you going to post pics of the v box?

I have a friend looking for one.


----------



## f250man

Same thing with Happy valley P.A.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

steve they should be up on the link


----------



## f250man

Ok Travis I will look at it again thanks


----------



## f250man

Is it yours? 

or a buddys? 

And why are u or him selling it?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

its my friends..he just bought the truck and it was on the truck and for his places he salts, the salter is too big so he is going to get a tailgate spreader for it


----------



## f250man

Ok thanks I will send my buddy a link to his email about it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Just got done for the day, 

Leafs are really coming down now


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

steve, ok thanks, we will know more about it once we have time to really look at it.

clap, ya leaves are falling here too, and i need to spray weed killer on some lawns yet! ugh


----------



## Mike S

CLAPPER!!!!!!! Did you check out those shovels yet?!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Steve--Congrats on the marriage.


----------



## f250man

Thanks Larry it went nice an smooth.


----------



## Mike S

Congrats on Getting married!!!!!!!!! Hope you had a hell of a party! Did you invite Clapper? LOL!


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;833549 said:


> Thanks Larry it went nice an smooth.


You know you are doomed now right?


----------



## f250man

Mike S;833560 said:


> Congrats on Getting married!!!!!!!!! Hope you had a hell of a party! Did you invite Clapper? LOL!


Thanks Mike and we won't go there. LOL


----------



## f250man

Lux Lawn;833566 said:


> You know you are doomed now right?


Larry I have been with her for 12 yrs and we have lived together the whole 12 yrs so it was just a formality.


----------



## EPPSLLC

Man I have not had a single call for leaves yet!!!! WTF!!!!! We are still getting calls for installs and **** lol working on one tomorrow actually lol ....


----------



## Young Pup

Congrats Steve on the formallity. 


I sent a leaf letter to all my customers. Told them if I did them last year, I was going to automatically do them this year if I did not hear from them. Only heard from 2 so far that do not want them. One, I am going to talk to because there is no way that she won't need them done. Unless she hires a neighborhood kid to do them.


----------



## f250man

Thanks J.P.


----------



## f250man

Well guys the plows done. They said it was a bad install they didnt thighten up the nut on the lift ram and it blew out the seal. It is going to cost me $25.00. I guess it is better off being $ 25.00 then me having to fight to get it fixed by the dealer I bought it at.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

25 bucks is 10x better than having to drive all the way out to Cleveland twice and dealing with them again. Im glad to hear it is all fixed and good to go. Sounds like you found a new dealer.


----------



## carl b

Tom,
where is your dealer ? I'm coming up to get my wings in a few weeks when things slow down . 

Well today was great, sold a small scape . plus got paid by a few ppl .

now here it is If you had 12 drives next to each other would you do tham all for $75 per push one pass back dragging all 12 ? This is what I was offered today . I kind of want $120 . but, I know it take 2 min per drive . so in 24 min I can make $75 . or they go to the next guy.


----------



## f250man

No way Carl I get $20 - $25 per drive here and I don't care if they are side by side.Even if they are small it is not worth it in my opinion


----------



## f250man

Yea Tom I think I found a new dealer and Im picking it up tomorrow and he is going to show me how to adjust it to the truck.


----------



## buckhigh

Hey guys! Anybody cover the Brecksville/Broadview Hts area? Have a VIP residential customer that I need to put in touch with. It's a bit out of my snow removal area or else I'd handle it. Thanks!


----------



## f250man

Try looking on this link. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=44967 and look up Burkartsplow his name is Aaron.


----------



## buckhigh

f250man;834697 said:


> Try looking on this link. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=44967 and look up Burkartsplow his name is Aaron.


lol...yeah I know that sob! ha ha ha just joking. i don't think he's covering that area for residentials? I'll call him. Thanks tho!


----------



## f250man

Well look through that list and see if anyone else in Ohio service's that area.


----------



## buckhigh

f250man;834720 said:


> Well look through that list and see if anyone else in Ohio service's that area.


i will. thank u!


----------



## f250man

You are welcome and good luck this yr. Steve


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

steve, only 2 more posts are you gonna make it tonight?? haha


----------



## Lux Lawn

Steve, did you get a new plow?

I picked up another truck about a month ago. I got a 2006 Chevy and put a new Boss on it.


----------



## born2farm

well guys ill be out of here for a couple days. leaving for indianapolis for the National FFA convention in the morning and wont be getting back here untill saturday sometime.


----------



## big pusher

Good times!


----------



## f250man

Travis I made it and now Im on 2001.


----------



## f250man

No Larry they fixed the lift ram seal and I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well Steve, how does it feel to be in the 2000 club now??

Carl, the phone # is (440) 942-0011 and their address is 7516 Tyler Blvd, Mentor, OH 44060. Hope that helps. Maybe we should meet up if you come up this way.


----------



## VBigFord20

Well I'm getting closer. I have the plow on the quad and have everything tuned and adjusted. Its set for snow. Pulled out the snow blower and changed the rubber flaps on it since they were shot. Fueled it up and it runs like a raped ape. I know where all my shovels and scrapers are so that's good to go.

What am I forgetting? ...... Oh yeah, the plow on the truck, still have not even dug it out of its corner.


----------



## carl b

If anyone needs a bagger I'm selling my trac-vac . Its on a lazer z . I know it could fit any zero turn mower tho . P.M. me if you want to see it.


----------



## EPPSLLC

carl b;835467 said:


> If anyone needs a bagger I'm selling my trac-vac . Its on a lazer z . I know it could fit any zero turn mower tho . P.M. me if you want to see it.


Deff. do those drive not for 75 say look i normally would be at 125 but i'll meet you all half way at $100 even and through in 10% off coupon for all twelve of you for any landscape job in 2010 ... then show them where to sign ...


----------



## carl b

EPPSLLC;835487 said:


> Deff. do those drive not for 75 say look i normally would be at 125 but i'll meet you all half way at $100 even and through in 10% off coupon for all twelve of you for any landscape job in 2010 ... then show them where to sign ...


what , I cant make any cents out of this


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;835083 said:


> Well Steve, how does it feel to be in the 2000 club now??.


Not much differant still trailing you and Clap


----------



## f250man

Whats up with the name change Carl


----------



## f250man

Well I got the plow back and still have to do the re-set it up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well now you got your plow back and fixed, it really wont snow now this winter, lol


----------



## carl b

f250man;835539 said:


> Whats up with the name change Carl


Its for a site I'm having done for me. I need to clear the old name for google .


----------



## f250man

Thats cool

Tom I hope it snows like crazy. I need to pay for a new strobe light bar and a strobe power supply mine only has 3 ports with power.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok guys, should I buy new or buy used. I found an 06 chevy 2500 hd for 20k with a little over 20k on the odometer. Plow prep and the truck is a reg cab.Have not seen it in person but it looks real nice.

Thanks for the input in advance. I am leaning towards the used one fyi.


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;834912 said:


> No Larry they fixed the lift ram seal and I pick it up tomorrow.


Cool, atleast you ill be ready when it hits.


----------



## f250man

JP I would by used myself. Since every new vehicle I bought has been a pain in the butt with warranty issues. Let someone else have those issue and get them worked out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I would go used as well. All the new trucks are getting crappier and crappier anyway. Let someone else take the hit on depreciation on the truck. And being an 06 with 20k, you may be able to get an extended warranty on it. Plus I think you will like plowing in a reg.cab better than your ext. cab you have now. I would try and get the truck in the $16k-$18k range instead of 20.


----------



## EPPSLLC

carl b;835517 said:


> what , I cant make any cents out of this


LOL


Plow the drives for $100 total
Then to make the deal more appealing, add in a 10% off (what ever you do) coupon for next spring

Those two things should seal the deal!


----------



## EPPSLLC

Hey anybody going to those classes at the GIE Expo? I'm going to the one of thursday and saturday


----------



## WALKERS

DJ
They have alot of classed down there be more specific. LOL
It looks like I will be bringing a truck load of trouble as well. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Thaks for the input Steve and Tom. I am going to try to go looke at it on Friday. I will definitely try to get them to come down on that is for sure.


----------



## Mike S

JP get what ever you want! Me im so over buying new. I like some good old new used! LOL! Cant go wrong with the truck your looking at.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;836136 said:


> I would go used as well. All the new trucks are getting crappier and crappier anyway. Let someone else take the hit on depreciation on the truck. And being an 06 with 20k, you may be able to get an extended warranty on it. Plus I think you will like plowing in a reg.cab better than your ext. cab you have now. I would try and get the truck in the $16k-$18k range instead of 20.


I agree Tom. I bought a 2006 with 38,000 miles on it this summer.The body was pretty rough when I got it so the dealer dropped the price if I took the truck as is. Probably saved me 3K that way. One of the guys that works for me has a body shop and fixed the truck cheaper then I could have bought one in excellent condition.Then I added a brand new Boss Plow.


----------



## EPPSLLC

WALKERS;836572 said:


> DJ
> They have alot of classed down there be more specific. LOL
> It looks like I will be bringing a truck load of trouble as well. LOL


I'm split between the GIE classes in the morning or doing the PLANET courses that are like all week .... I'm really going to look to grow my business in 20TEN and I think the PLANET classes could help ...


----------



## EPPSLLC

Business Development

Thursday 9:30-11:00

Why Buyers Buy

Tom Woodcock, Seal The Deal

Why do people choose to do business with you? Better yet,

why not? We will look at the buying motives people have as

well as many of the objections we face. Gaining competitive

separation, beating a price objection, and keeping a

customer focus are just a few of the areas we will examine.

Find out how to get the customer to pull the trigger!



Business Management

Thursday 2:00-3:30

Business Systems — Creating and Maintaining Order

Jennifer Lemcke, CTP-CSL, Weed Man USA/Turf Holdings Inc.

Creating good, workable systems has the power to

dramatically transform any business from chaos to order.

Why do some companies fight it?

This session will provide a close examination of day-to-day

operations and systems to help business owners optimize

daily, monthly, and yearly tasks. Topics slated for discussion

include how to create training for your employees,

measurement tools to help attain goals, and how to follow

up with your employees.



Business Management

Friday 9:30-11:00

How to Develop a 1st-Class Account Manager

Bill Arman, The Harvest Group

You will learn what it takes to bring account managers to

your organization and keep them on board and productive.

We will be reviewing ways to recruit the right ones with the

right behaviors, how to bring them up to speed in short

order, and ways to develop them into highly productive team

members. Areas of review include recruiting, on-boarding,

job outlines, pay ranges and bonus systems, performance

management programs, coaching and mentoring programs,

key measurements of success, and account manager “boot

camp” setup.

Your tool box will be full after this session. Rest assured,

you will definitely be prepared to “build the best account

manager development program” for your organization.



Leadership & Team

Friday 1:00-2:30

Building Effective Training Programs

Bill Arman, The Harvest Group

Building training programs that link your organization’s

vision, mission, and values to the important results that

organizations strive toward is a big part of what makes

companies successful. Learn how to build “on purpose”

training programs that bring your team members’ skills and

behaviors to the highest levels. A well-built training program

that ties the right behaviors and skills together will lead

organizations to achieve the right results. You will come

away with the key methods and tools needed to build an

exceptional training program/process.





Business Management

Friday 2:45 – 4:15

Benchmarking What Counts

Al Bates, Profit Planning Group

One of the reasons that profitability is sometimes too low

is that firms cannot tell where they are making money and

where they are losing money. This session will demonstrate

how to review internal operating economics before bidding a

job to determine the profit potential. It will also demonstrate

how to review the profit performance of ongoing customers

to analyze actual results on a customer-by-customer basis.



SAFETY

Saturday 9:30 – 10:30

New Employee Safety Orientation for

the General Industry

Gary Clevenger, CNA Business Insurance

Many green industry employees are killed or seriously

injured in their first 60 days of employment. Risks taken by

inexperienced employees can lead to accidents. Workplace

safety is a learned behavior and educating new employees

prior to the start of work is critical to reducing losses. This

class provides intensive instruction on the basic skills needed

to implement and manage new hire safety orientation within

an organization. In addition, each participant will receive a

New Employee Safety Orientation Training CD for his or her

use in implementation of new hire training programs.

At the end of this class, participants should be able to:

• Identify loss leaders and the associated dollars that

impact workers’ compensation costs.

• Identify safety training requirements for new workers.

• Discuss safe work practices that can be applied.



Business Management

Saturday 10:45-11:45 

Be Creative: How to Create Awareness

for Your Company With Low-Cost Tactics,

Including Online, Social, and Traditional Media

Marlene Olsen, Olsen & Associates

Big advertising budgets are always nice, but let’s get real.

There are many marketing tactics that don’t cost a lot and

can be put in place when business is slow. Learn how to be

strategic with traditional media and how to make social and

online media work for your business.



Just signed up for those


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

EPPSLLC;837404 said:


> Business Development
> 
> Tom Woodcock, Seal The Deal


Is it me or did anyone else think this guys name and title of the class is about as funny as it gets?????

Sounds like Tom Woodcock is starring in a new adult movie "Seal The Deal"!!!!
LMAO!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I did not make it over to look at the truck today. Had to many other things going on that needed attention. Looked around online at new trucks last night too. Kinda of torn because with new you get that warranty. Trying to see about a warranty for the used one, but have not heard back from them yet.


----------



## EPPSLLC

Young Pup;837616 said:


> Well, I did not make it over to look at the truck today. Had to many other things going on that needed attention. Looked around online at new trucks last night too. Kinda of torn because with new you get that warranty. Trying to see about a warranty for the used one, but have not heard back from them yet.


What does your business plan have laid out as far as depreciation and replacement?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mine says buy used as cheap as possible, make sure it is decent of course. Drive it till the wheels fall off, break out the duck tape, put the wheels back on and rinse'n'repeat, LOL


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;837845 said:


> Mine says buy used as cheap as possible, make sure it is decent of course. Drive it till the wheels fall off, break out the duck tape, put the wheels back on and rinse'n'repeat, LOL


Good thing duck tape comes in multiple colors now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lux Lawn;837879 said:


> Good thing duck tape comes in multiple colors now.


It's great, isnt it?? Havent tried the duck tape with the checkered flag look yet, lol


----------



## suzuki0702

wheres the akron folk getting bagged salt at? anybody got prices ??


----------



## suzuki0702

copley supply has it for 5.39/50lb bag.....early buy program get it for 4.99/50lbs if you buy a pallet


----------



## carl b

suzuki you have a P.M.


----------



## Young Pup

EPPSLLC;837658 said:


> What does your business plan have laid out as far as depreciation and replacement?


The truck I am replacing is 94 chevy 1500 with 138,000 miles on it. All towing a trailer with equipment. So I would say my business plan has worked out well. Drive it till used and abused. lol Deprecation would be over 5 years more than likely, unless the my new accountant wants to do something different.


----------



## EPPSLLC

Young Pup;838603 said:


> The truck I am replacing is 94 chevy 1500 with 138,000 miles on it. All towing a trailer with equipment. So I would say my business plan has worked out well. Drive it till used and abused. lol Deprecation would be over 5 years more than likely, unless the my new accountant wants to do something different.


I buy 5 years old and depreciate out for 5 years then replace ... Just an FYI


----------



## carl b

EPPSLLC;838674 said:


> I buy 5 years old and depreciate out for 5 years then replace ... Just an FYI


up here the trucks need work if you plan to plow for 5 years .


----------



## born2farm

well guys, just got back from the national convention. had a blast and met someone about 10min from me that has a small plowing company about the size of mine that plows with his buddy. i told him that I would like to start a network up and see what we can get working since I have been looking for some help.


----------



## buckhigh

suzuki0702;838046 said:


> wheres the akron folk getting bagged salt at? anybody got prices ??


Maggiore's Public Salt in Canton is selling Morton's 50# bags for $3.55. Must buy skid quantities only and price goes up after the 31st. Will probably go back this week to get 1-2 more skids.


----------



## Burkartsplow

neols;838867 said:


> Maggiore's Public Salt in Canton is selling Morton's 50# bags for $3.55. Must buy skid quantities only and price goes up after the 31st. Will probably go back this week to get 1-2 more skids.


Im heading down there to pick up some next week with the trailer. 3 pallets i believe


----------



## buckhigh

Burkartsplow;838899 said:


> Im heading down there to pick up some next week with the trailer. 3 pallets i believe


Are you plowing the brecksville area?


----------



## f250man

Hey guys me and the wife and daughter went to Apple bee's today and guess what we saw laying on a table. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;838999 said:


> Hey guys me and the wife and daughter went to Apple bee's today and guess what we saw laying on a table. :laughing: :laughing:


I was waitting on that to show up here


----------



## f250man

You Knew it would buddy. They always do. xysport


----------



## toby4492

f250man;838999 said:


> Hey guys me and the wife and daughter went to Apple bee's today and guess what we saw laying on a table. :laughing: :laughing:




I see he outlined the a-frame cracks in his thread with a rib bone with a little leftover sauce on it too. :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

With friends like this who needs anything else


----------



## dmontgomery

Burkartsplow;838899 said:


> Im heading down there to pick up some next week with the trailer. 3 pallets i believe


how come you aren't using bulk salt now that you have the dump insert and spreader???


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;838704 said:


> well guys, just got back from the national convention. had a blast and met someone about 10min from me that has a small plowing company about the size of mine that plows with his buddy. i told him that I would like to start a network up and see what we can get working since I have been looking for some help.


and i bet you also didn't think you'd go by my house and visit a plant in my town either on the way there


----------



## suzuki0702

neols;838867 said:


> Maggiore's Public Salt in Canton is selling Morton's 50# bags for $3.55. Must buy skid quantities only and price goes up after the 31st. Will probably go back this week to get 1-2 more skids.


ouch that sux. i only bought 30 bags, dont think i wanna put anymore than that down with my sidewalk spreader!!! anybody have experience with diamond crystal halite? its the low stuff number 3 on it i believe. syas it works up to 5 degrees.


----------



## born2farm

ya elwer that was a neat place to visit and I didnt plan on gettng the flu while I was there either. came down with it saturday and have felt like crap since. gonna skip school tomorrow so it will give me a good day to put the rest of my plowing stuff together.


----------



## EPPSLLC

Hey guys keep an eye out for me i need a meyer controller


----------



## Burkartsplow

dmontgomery;839051 said:


> how come you aren't using bulk salt now that you have the dump insert and spreader???


I am getting another truck and keeping the tailgate for that truck. I will need a little bagged as a backup.


----------



## WALKERS

So we are in the final week for the EXPO who all is going? 

Clap call me.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I will be heading down friday and saturday


----------



## born2farm

how does this sound to you guys, it is basically the stuff you would find in a contract, but I have to signed agreement on any of my drives, so I send this along with the estimate to give them an idea on how I service propertys. Let me know if you would change anything


SNOW PLOWING

Plowing will be done after an accumulation of no less then 3in of snowfall, unless requested by customer.

I try to have plowing completed as before 7 A.M. or 5 P.M. This of course depends on time of snowfall.

Estimates include plowing of all driveways and sidewalks on property, unless otherwise stated on estimate.

Salt is an additional charge, that can be applied upon your request.

After all driveways have been cleared, and the storm has ended, I will make a return trip to clean up any snow left behind by the city plows. This trip is free of charge, unless a considerable amount of snow has accumulated on entire drive. If a considerable amount of snow has accumulated, you will be charged for a separate trip.

Any snow falls over 8 inches, could result in a price increase due to increased time and equipment usage.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Guys i know some of you know Ernie (closecutlandscaping} well lastnight he lost his little baby girl 23 days old she was born premature. I cant imagine what its like. I just wanted you guys to keep him and his wife and family in your thoughts.


----------



## dmontgomery

Burkartsplow;839434 said:


> I am getting another truck and keeping the tailgate for that truck. I will need a little bagged as a backup.


not minding your business......was just interested.........congrats on adding a truck...

I have sold my TC130 and bought a Salt Dogg..


----------



## Burkartsplow

dmontgomery;839653 said:


> not minding your business......was just interested.........congrats on adding a truck...
> 
> I have sold my TC130 and bought a Salt Dogg..


NO Problem. I dont mind the questions. what size salt dogg did you pick up. I have a friend who has one and he is very pleased with it. Good luck with it this year.


----------



## f250man

Sorry to hear that Kevin. I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## WALKERS

Kevin,
We we also keep them in our prayers as well. 
JOSH


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

just hard to believe 2 good people have that happen to them and theres all these babys born in to horrible circumstances.


----------



## f250man

I does suck. There are people out there that want kids and cant and people who have kids and treat like crap and make money off those kids. But God has a plan for all of us and we don;t know why he does what he does. But I beleive he must have needed her so he took her for a better life with him.


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;840243 said:


> just hard to believe 2 good people have that happen to them and theres all these babys born in to horrible circumstances.


somtimes when their is someting god can't fix here on earth. he brings us home to fix it . He dose have a plan . I know it hard to see . It dose get better .


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Economy finally hit me*

Well to date I have lost 7 large accounts to lowballers. I have serviced all of them for 3 straight years and never had one complaint. They all told me they got these low numbers and asked if I could come down to them. I said No and they were like well we need to go with the low bid. They were anywhere from 30 to 50% lower then what I have been charging for 3 years now. TOUGH beginning of the season for me. I need to find a few decent accounts to make up for this lost revenue. Any body need anything subbed out or know of leads up here in cleveland area let me know. Thanks guys
Aaron


----------



## born2farm

That really sucks to hear Aaron. Maybe once the new contractor never shows up and they realize for half the price they are only getting half the service, they will call you back. Hopefully things get better, but you never know.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Prices go up not down i dont understand why people cant get that. You give them a very minimal but fair increse from the year befor and they go some place else because its cheap as dirt.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I am trying to keep a positive outlook on the situations, but it is hard sometimes. I have a good support system around me and they keep saying that something better will come along that will work out better in the long run. I am lucky to have that going for me. Stress, who needs it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;840668 said:


> I am trying to keep a positive outlook on the situations, but it is hard sometimes. I have a good support system around me and they keep saying that something better will come along that will work out better in the long run. I am lucky to have that going for me. Stress, who needs it.


stress whats that o ya its what keeps me up at night and takes years off my life


----------



## Easy

Burkartsplow;840611 said:


> Well to date I have lost 7 large accounts to lowballers. I have serviced all of them for 3 straight years and never had one complaint. They all told me they got these low numbers and asked if I could come down to them. I said No and they were like well we need to go with the low bid. They were anywhere from 30 to 50% lower then what I have been charging for 3 years now. TOUGH beginning of the season for me. I need to find a few decent accounts to make up for this lost revenue. Any body need anything subbed out or know of leads up here in cleveland area let me know. Thanks guys
> Aaron


That is one of the reasons I am not plowing this year, way to many folks out of "real" jobs with a 4X4 and a plow, undercutting any legitimate plowers. 
This has been a factor for the past few years, and is snowballing and out of control.
When you see ads for $265 per drive per season, you can't compete, or you do them for nothing.....
Don


----------



## f250man

Same here Don. No plowing for myself this yr. Im just subbing off my buddys accounts.


----------



## carl b

How mean acc's have you lost Aaron ? didn't you just lose 3-4 a few weeks ago 


I am happy I don't bid on anything . my places don't bid unless I change the price so I wont be raising any this year . I'm subbing my one truck out this year . So I don't have to find more work .


----------



## suzuki0702

that sucks to hear, but this buisness is one of the many that is full of competetion especially now that everybody and there brother are out of work. these guys are figuring if they get enough of really really cheap accounts, that they can make a killing, which they can. rather have 10 good paying accounts or a 100 that you make just a little....hang in there everybodys experiencing it not just you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I feel your pain, I am dealing with it to a point. Lost a few places that were decent, but picked up a few new that are closer to me and pay much more, plus want landscaping thru the season too. I see people leaving flyers around with like 165 or some crap for the season and I just shake my head. The sad part is you talk to these guys and their low prices make sense to them and they feel you are a moron for not understanding, lol. I raised my prices on a few places, but not by much at all. Otherwise I am keeping it like last year. I wanted to bump them all up a lil, but just didnt want to risk losing them. I cut my plowing route way down from the area I covered last season, and now I am finally filling in the gaps from the ones I dont service any more. Just hang in there, it will hopefully pan out and you will get bigger and better things!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;840611 said:


> Well to date I have lost 7 large accounts to lowballers. I have serviced all of them for 3 straight years and never had one complaint. They all told me they got these low numbers and asked if I could come down to them. I said No and they were like well we need to go with the low bid. They were anywhere from 30 to 50% lower then what I have been charging for 3 years now. TOUGH beginning of the season for me. I need to find a few decent accounts to make up for this lost revenue. Any body need anything subbed out or know of leads up here in cleveland area let me know. Thanks guys
> Aaron


You know that really sucks, sorry to hear about that. Hopefully they will do a lousy job on some of these properties that you get them back real soon.


----------



## f250man

The sad part is that the customers don't care about quality work anymore it is all about the best price's. And I am so tired or chasing my money because people want it plowed and realize they don't really have it in the budget for the plowing but they sign the contract anyway.


----------



## EPPSLLC

On a positive note for you guys we have got back all our accounts from last year plus some .... as of now we are sitting at a lil over 2300 per 2 inch snow fall ... that's running two trucks and an atv ... Who is going to the EXPO and when you getting here .... if you all want to I was thinking on the way back home you all could stop in good ole carrollton like last year and we could order some pizzas at my office and talk shop a bit!


----------



## Burkartsplow

carl b;840915 said:


> How mean acc's have you lost Aaron ? didn't you just lose 3-4 a few weeks ago
> 
> I am happy I don't bid on anything . my places don't bid unless I change the price so I wont be raising any this year . I'm subbing my one truck out this year . So I don't have to find more work .


i lost 5 a couple of weeks ago. doing them for less then 50 percent less then i did them at and a couple this past week to 30 percent less. plus in the past on ones i had bid and they always took the middle number which i have been in all of them they are just going with the lowest. whch is messed up since i know what they were done for last year and the new prices are almost $3500 cheaper. all these companies are leaving money on the table just because they are worried about work. and now it will take 5 years to get the prices back up to where they need to be. maybe even longer then that.


----------



## EPPSLLC

now is when lead generation comes into play ... make your phone ring and loosing to a low baller wont matter


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well Clap came up to visit for a little while. Was fun but he had to get back before we could really cause some trouble, LOL

Ron, when you gonna get some tires on that truck??? They are balder than my grandpa's head, lol


----------



## f250man

Yea he said he was in mentor with you today at Buyers. Must be nice you must rate real high on the Clap meter. He was invited to the wedding and didn't even come and he couldn't be bothered to come hang out with me tonight.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;842090 said:


> Yea he said he was in mentor with you today at Buyers. Must be nice you must rate real high on the Clap meter. He was invited to the wedding and didn't even come and he couldn't be bothered to come hang out with me tonight.


steve be happy you didnt get the clap


----------



## f250man

KGRlandscapeing;842202 said:


> steve be happy you didnt get the clap


I didn't think I would every get rid of it that easy. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

..... :/.....................


----------



## f250man

Clapper&Company;842231 said:


> ..... :/.....................


Way to get a cheap post. :waving: :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve, sorry had to get back down this way..

I'll be back up that way soon


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL Ron is good for cheap posts. 

Steve, we didnt forget about you. He had a bunch of crap to get home and do, so he only hung around for a few hours. Most of it was spent driving in circles in Mentor, lol. 

We gotta have a lunch or something before everyone gets all crazy with fall and snow plowing


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea, we were trying to buy time for chuck... but he was to busy to join us ....

..... Tom we need to get the ball rolling on this project


----------



## f250man

You guys should have called me earlier I was work right down the road from the house today. We could have done lunch today but I see how I rate Chuck and Tom rank higher on the Clap list. LOL :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## f250man

Well I got the plow set up the right way for the truck tonight after work. And the a frame is sitting almost level to the ground now.


----------



## f250man

Clap how is the plow coming along?


----------



## suzuki0702

f250man, was that the problem you were having with your warranty issues? they didnt set up the quadrant height right? i had to reverse my pivot plates to westerns specs. bought mine used off a bowtie that sat lllllllloooooooowwwwwwwwww to the ground.


----------



## f250man

No Suzuki, It was a bad valve body and then a leaky lift ram seal due to the packing nut backing off. The a-frame height was a bad install. I talked to my buddy at the place I bought it at and he said it was an easy fix and he was sorry it got set up wrong. I took the light tower off today after work and dropped the pivot pins for the a-frame down to the lowest hole and it sits almost level to the ground now. Just have to put the new cutting edge on now.


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;841618 said:


> The sad part is that the customers don't care about quality work anymore it is all about the best price's. And I am so tired or chasing my money


Same thing with the landscaping end of the business. These people order all these services then you have to chase them at the end of the month for you payment. Then the second month you better hope the pay both and not just one month.


----------



## VBigFord20

I'm sick of chasing money and lowballers as well. I still have not received payment from a guy I built a tri-level retaining wall for in August. I did work for this guy in the past and he paid no problem so it did not concern me at first, but now I have sent a second and final notice for payment and called him with no return call. I think I am going to have to track him down at his company on Friday if he does not send the check by then.

And as for the lowballers, I had a guy send me and estimate to do one of my lots in Fairview park for $35.00. This is not an easy lot to do mind you. It takes me a half hour and is walled in on 2 sides, has a fence on one side, and a garage that runs the width of the other side. Its basically boxed it. Thats almost half of what I do it for. 

The best part is I was talking with the guy and he was a cook who got laid off from where he worked because they were slow so he bought a truck thinking he can make money this winter. Great...


----------



## carl b

I quit 


for the day . it rained on me. My help is out sick. I hate working by myself . it feels like 10 x more work . The only plus is out of 5 jobs I did 1 called to say my lawn has never looked so nice .


----------



## suzuki0702

i got 2 cleanups done today. my blower took a **** on me 3/4 of the way through 2 acres, ran her choked for the rest and went and got some parts and shes back to normal. goin to do 3 more tommorow, finally makin some good money!


----------



## EPPSLLC

Off to the Expo first seminar starts at 9:30 if any of you come down today hit me up 502-525-3279 .. also i would advise any one that wants to do the out door stuff, do it today there is a heavy down pour advisory for tomorrow lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Just figures..2 yrs ago it was so wet you couldn't really do much outside and now its going to be raining tomorrow. What happened to demos on Saturday?


----------



## f250man

Well all you guys going to the show a fun and the rain does suck for demos.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;844359 said:


> Well all you guys going to the show a fun and the rain does suck for demos.


it makes them more fun u get to play in the mud


----------



## f250man

Last year most of the booths were not letting you use the equipment because of the mud


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;844458 said:


> Last year most of the booths were not letting you use the equipment because of the mud


i playd thursday


----------



## WALKERS

Are you guys going to be there till Sat I am wondering If I should come down at all it will just be me. I have an extra badge if anyone needs one your name is Anthony thou and you work for me. LOL. If I dont go I will loose my entire hotel room cost because it is to late to cancel. :realmad:


----------



## carl b

My plow was unhooked last night . I must have gone out at the right time . they turned on my parking lights too ??? were they trying to get my controller ? I don't know . I'm not sleeping well now . the funny thing is I have a huge cable holding my racks on than a lock on my pumps.. I'm ready for them to come back now ..  I work too hard to let same azzhole steal my sh#t . LOCK U R plows up it going to be a bad season for stuff like this ..I have a $20 motion detector the rings in my bed room thats on now too. here a link were I picked it up . 
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=drive+way+alarm&Submit=Go


----------



## f250man

Sorry to hear that Carl. I hope they don't come back. And if they do fill them full of lead.

That drive way alarm is a good idea. I'll have to go get me one.


----------



## carl b

It works great you can't walk 50 from it. It will go off. I've had it a year hasn't let me slip by so far . I have it set so the dog can run by but it still picks up the deer . I placed it where they normally don't go . Go get one Lets stop the B.S. O ya its on sale every few weeks for $20


----------



## f250man

I'm going to get one Saturday it will work great my neighbors house is just 40 ft away so they will not be able to slip by it and I dont have to worry about the dog.

It wouldn't have helped me last year when they came during the day and no one was home.


----------



## carl b

What would you do if you heard ding dong . I would keep moving .  Its loud you can hear it 75 feet away. So it still may help . Let me know how you like it . If I find anything cheap I'll post it . Sams has a camera that dvr's 24 hours .I'm getting it ups soon. $100


----------



## f250man

I have to talk to my neighbor about the camera he bought that works off his computer. He has 2 right now one pointing at his garage and one towards the road pointed at my driveway.


----------



## f250man

I will let you know how I like it.


----------



## slone

To all my lawn and plowsite brothers and sisters. My mom passed away this morning around 8:30. I haven't been on latley or even just checking. I didn't work this week and need to try and get caught up if it don't rain. I will be on again soon. Thanks david


----------



## f250man

Sorry to here that Slone. 

I hope she didnt suffer and I know she is in a better place now.

My Prayers are with you and your family in your time of need.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

slone;845880 said:


> To all my lawn and plowsite brothers and sisters. My mom passed away this morning around 8:30. I haven't been on latley or even just checking. I didn't work this week and need to try and get caught up if it don't rain. I will be on again soon. Thanks david


dave its been a horrible year for me too i am really sorry If you need anything just let us know


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I got to meet up with Josh down here at the expo yesterday afternoon, he sure knows his ways of getting free stuff. Dissapointed that Boss wasn't even here. Heading back to the show for a few more hours and then heading home.


----------



## WALKERS

I was glad to meet you as well good luck with the dump truck repair.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya thats going to be interesting.. today was dead at the show..got to see everything else in about an hour. 

btw.. no cups of "coke" got spilled today haha


----------



## Lux Lawn

slone;845880 said:


> To all my lawn and plowsite brothers and sisters. My mom passed away this morning around 8:30. I haven't been on latley or even just checking. I didn't work this week and need to try and get caught up if it don't rain. I will be on again soon. Thanks david


I am so sorry to hear about your loss, hang in there. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## f250man

We are trying to get the details so that some of us can go and pay are respects to Slone. Clap is checking on it.


----------



## carl b

How are things going ? Trees are almost done here . I'd say we have 2-3 more weeks of lawn work and thats it . :bluebounc:bluebounc Let the plows move !!! Is anyone ready ?


----------



## Young Pup

Dave, (slone), I am sorry to hear about the passing of your Mom. Take solice to know she is in a better place at this time. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family at this difficult time. 


Take Care,

JP


----------



## Young Pup

carl b;847931 said:


> How are things going ? Trees are almost done here . I'd say we have 2-3 more weeks of lawn work and thats it . :bluebounc:bluebounc Let the plows move !!! Is anyone ready ?


Leaves are coming down fast and furious here. I too think we will be done in about 3 weeks. A little earlier than previous years. I have an ad in one local paper where you rake them we will take them. I have gotten some phone calls and gave out some quotes on rates. But, nothing in concrete right now for the work. Grass has really slowed. Time for dinner and I will check back later on.

Hope all enjoyed the extra hour of sleep last night. I know I did.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Looks like it is going to be a dry week this week, should be able to do alot of leaves.I would like to make about two more stops at everyones house's for leaves and another cut.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

everythings a swamp thank god i spend alot of money on all water proof boots.


----------



## carl b

I wish I had good boots today I did 12 by my self . It was wet as he!! .


----------



## suzuki0702

sux i got all my cleanups done last week. another week and ill be back at it again. looks like everyone is going to have me do it 3 times as well. starting a little grading and seeding project in parma tommorow, little farther than i wanna go but its paying good!


----------



## born2farm

sorry to hear about your mom dave. she will be in my prayers.

leaves are about 95% down here. need to head over and do my grandpas leaves if I can get out of the fields for a couple hours. why in the he!! did he build in the middle of a 10ac woods beats me lol. probably need to send out some plowing letters this week too.


----------



## EPPSLLC

Do the city you do leaves in do free pick up its killing me here all the HO has to do is blow them to the curb and the city comes by with a leaf vac and sucks em up for you!


----------



## EPPSLLC

Here you go guys


----------



## f250man

Man Im glad they can't see you over the phone. J/K 

DJ good advise there and I know first hand how you can lose a customer by having a bad attitude over the phone and they cant see you or your body language. But they can feel it and hear it in your voice. I had to make cold calls for the lawn service I once worked for.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Hi everyone finishing up on leaves this week and some mowing.Got my 7.5 MD Snow Dogg plow and Salt Dogg spreader on last Friday.Looking forward to the snow lol for now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Man Im about done with these leaves already, lol. Usually they come down a bit at a time. Not this year. Every place I have done so far, has just been buried in leaves. But they are about 90% down, so only a couple more weeks and then done for good. Then maybe I will have a lil down time before snow gets here. And of course I am ready as I can be for the snow. The truck is good, new plow and everything. Just gotta get a new light for the top. May just ditch the edge for now and get a smaller led bar. Picked up a few new places and all my other ones came back from last year. Plus the wife has an actual real good job for once, a county job, so I wont be as poor this winter lol. I never expect to get rich plowing this crap, just want to keep the bills paid and a lil extra.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

EPPSLLC;848590 said:


> Here you go guys


Thanks for that video, ill think of it whenever im on the phone.


----------



## Young Pup

EPPSLLC;848524 said:


> Do the city you do leaves in do free pick up its killing me here all the HO has to do is blow them to the curb and the city comes by with a leaf vac and sucks em up for you!


Yep 2 cities that I work in have curb side pick up. But 90 percent of my customers still have me do their leaves for them. The other cities I work in I use my loader to suck them up.

And yes today was a heavy load of leaves for me. There are alot of bare trees down here now. I see us being done shortly after Thanksgiving here.


----------



## carl b

saw the vid. good tips . I'll try to put them to use . thanx. 

What a day did 14 clean-ups in 8 hours with 2 guys . yesterday I did 12 by myself in 9 . how dose that work ??? I'm in need of 3 more weeks before snow than day in day out it can snow. I'm ready, I'm ready


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;848954 said:


> Man Im about done with these leaves already, lol. Usually they come down a bit at a time. Not this year. Every place I have done so far, has just been buried in leaves. But they are about 90% down, so only a couple more weeks and then done for good. Then maybe I will have a lil down time before snow gets here. And of course I am ready as I can be for the snow. The truck is good, new plow and everything. Just gotta get a new light for the top. May just ditch the edge for now and get a smaller led bar. Picked up a few new places and all my other ones came back from last year. Plus the wife has an actual real good job for once, a county job, so I wont be as poor this winter lol. I never expect to get rich plowing this crap, just want to keep the bills paid and a lil extra.


I understand exactly what you mean with the leaves. Its nice that they are falling fast, sure would be nice to be able to finish everyone this year.


----------



## born2farm

well i would say leaves are just about done falling here. gonna try and finish up mowing for the year tomorrow. then make a mount for the walk behind blower so it will hook to the back of my mower. im doing this so my grandpa who has bad knees and back can work on his own leaves when im not around. between the 8hp little wonder on the back and the 6ft homeade leaf plow on the front we can move some leaves. the news just said possible snow showers tomorrow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

im ready to be done mowing and have a few weeks off to prepare and then start snowing.. seems like with school and work i have no time to myself now.


----------



## born2farm

ya i know what you mean travis. i leave the house at 7:30am and now that were shellin corn i am lucky to get home by midnight


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Was just wondering if anybody up my way could let me know where is a good place to get bagged salt by the skid


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lawn Guy, get ahold of Clapper here in the Ohio thread. He has a few prices for bagged salt. Shoot him a pm and he will get you the info


----------



## Burkartsplow

Lawn Guy36;850541 said:


> Was just wondering if anybody up my way could let me know where is a good place to get bagged salt by the skid


Maggiores Public Salt in canton. Google It. It was $3.55 a bag if you were buying it by the skid last week. Best price I found around. I drove down from cleveland and picked up some pallets. I think there price went up as of end of gthe month like most other distributors but still should be cheaper. good luck.


----------



## VBigFord20

It was snowing a good amount when I was in Wooster this morning. It was even sticking a little bit here and there. I guess the white stuff will be rampant very soon.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;851111 said:


> It was snowing a good amount when I was in Wooster this morning. It was even sticking a little bit here and there. I guess the white stuff will be rampant very soon.


i was on 87 the otherside of middle feild it was snowing a ton reminded me i need new wipers


----------



## Burkartsplow

*residential drive solon*



KGRlandscapeing;851126 said:


> i was on 87 the otherside of middle feild it was snowing a ton reminded me i need new wipers


hey Kevin I got a call about a residential needing snow plowing this winter in solon. here is the number for the lady. 216-378-2252. Her name is Annette.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;851160 said:


> hey Kevin I got a call about a residential needing snow plowing this winter in solon. here is the number for the lady. 216-378-2252. Her name is Annette.


thanks aaron


----------



## f250man

I was out there yesterday Kevin and it was snowing and sleeting out there on 87 and 608.


----------



## Young Pup

Wow, you guys are seeing snow up there already? I am not even ready for it. I posted on Lawnsite about my crap day. Lost a trimmer due to my stupidty and forgetting to lock it in. It rolled bye bye when I was driving down the road. #$!#$$!$!!$!#[email protected]#$!$!$!$!$!$!$!$!#$!$!$!$$!!$#$!$!$!$!$!$!$!$$!!$!$!$$!


----------



## f250man

That sucks JP. It wasn't much out this way it will be a few weeks before we see snow. But it was a cold start here this morning saw 31 on weather bug when I got up at 6.


----------



## slone

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers. I really need to thank my good friend Tom for helping me get caught up on some work after my mom passed away.


----------



## carl b

Young Pup;851639 said:


> Wow, you guys are seeing snow up there already? I am not even ready for it. I posted on Lawnsite about my crap day. Lost a trimmer due to my stupidty and forgetting to lock it in. It rolled bye bye when I was driving down the road. #$!#$$!$!!$!#[email protected]#$!$!$!$!$!$!$!$!#$!$!$!$$!!$#$!$!$!$!$!$!$!$$!!$!$!$$!


I loaded my trailer wrong. My bagger hit my blower the tire blew . than the bagger broke from it too. but, I would be pi**ed if i lost a trimmer. I fixed mine with a $8 tire and my welder.


----------



## Lux Lawn

slone;851724 said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers. I really need to thank my good friend Tom for helping me get caught up on some work after my mom pasted away.


Thats what friends do.
Take care buddy, once again I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;851675 said:


> That sucks JP. It wasn't much out this way it will be a few weeks before we see snow. But it was a cold start here this morning saw 31 on weather bug when I got up at 6.


Thanks, Steve. At least you are seeing some snow that is a start.


----------



## Young Pup

carl b;851737 said:


> I loaded my trailer wrong. My bagger hit my blower the tire blew . than the bagger broke from it too. but, I would be pi**ed if i lost a trimmer. I fixed mine with a $8 tire and my welder.


Oh when I noticed it was gone, I about got sick. I looked at the trimmer racks and both were gone. I asked my brother where they were and he said one was in the truck and he did not know where the other one was. We had a short drive to the next yard that is why it was in the back of the truck, and he thought I just left the other one at the garage cause trimming has slowed way done.

Catch you all tomorrow, I am beat.


----------



## born2farm

welll we had some pretty strong snow showers this morning. surface temp to warm to stick anywhere. but it got me excited and reminded me i need to finish sending out letters.


----------



## suzuki0702

where in the hell is everyone at?


----------



## Clapper&Company

suzuki0702;852421 said:


> where in the hell is everyone at?


Were all working


----------



## f250man

Give it a few weeks and this place will be hopping with the guys and you won't be able to keep up.


----------



## suzuki0702

Clapper&Company;852453 said:


> Were all working


hope u are working on my driveways! lol im like a little kid waiting to open my christmas presents!! im ready!


----------



## Lux Lawn

suzuki0702;852421 said:


> where in the hell is everyone at?


Stuck under a pile of leaves.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lux Lawn;852626 said:


> Stuck under a pile of leaves.


I will agree 100% with that


----------



## Lux Lawn

Tom, did you get any work do in all the wind today?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got a lil done. Mostly just ran over the lawns with the Z to get the bulk off. Didnt even waste my time firing up a blower. I think my places out in Mayfield and Richmond Heights may have one more left in them. Starting to wind down pretty quick now.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;852721 said:


> Starting to wind down pretty quick now.


Not me , seems like I got weeks left. There are places I haven't been to now in 8-10 days. I need to get to them in the beginning of next week. I am hoping to work at least 3 weeks this month, then hopefully get all the equipment prepped for next year.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I would agree on getting 3 weeks this month. I will wash everything up, but I get them all prepped in january or feb. Gives me something to do when the snow slows down, lol. Probably going to tear down and completely repaint my tiger cub. It looks a bit dilapidated right now, but runs awesome and does the job.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

my buddy and i ran leaves today, did 2 properties and had my 10 yard dump trailer full, they were mulched up with the bagger but not packed in near as well as a leaf loader does. did another small property after dumping and then it was dark. but we didn't start till 12:15 as we both had class till 12


----------



## f250man

Well going to be in the 60's this weekend so going to get the last of the outside stuff finished up before the snow flies.


----------



## toby4492

Lux Lawn;852626 said:


> Stuck under a pile of leaves.





Sydenstricker Landscaping;852707 said:


> I will agree 100% with that


Sorry about that guys, but these strong westerly winds that we had a few days ago pretty well removed all of them from my yard. I'm just surprised that they made it all the way to Ohio  :laughing:


----------



## f250man

I wondered what the smell was around here the last few days. LOL :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## toby4492

f250man;853925 said:


> I wondered what the smell was around here the last few days. LOL :laughing: :laughing:


Sorry Steve but the last couple days wind has been out of the south here. Mid 60's predicted for today.

So don't blame me, if they are southerly by you as well it just might be the clap blowing around xysport


----------



## carl b

toby4492;853927 said:


> Sorry Steve but the last couple days wind has been out of the south here. Mid 60's predicted for today.
> 
> So don't blame me, if they are southerly by you as well it just might be the clap blowing around xysport


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

The wind is 20 mph today.
clean ups will be he!!. I may stay home .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

carl b;853938 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> The wind is 20 mph today.
> clean ups will be he!!. I may stay home .


last saturday was the same way why the heck dose the wind always blow the wrong freakin way.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

getting ready to head out and do leaves now.. calling for 15-25 mph winds and 35 mph gusts..


----------



## suzuki0702

ya im waitin til monday! eff this crap. 3 of my customers pushed me back a week. so im going to undercoat my truck with some fluid film today!


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Warning! Dont buy there salt!!!*

Hey guys, These guys are thieves and have horrible customer service. Dont buy from them and pass it on. Here is a link to my story.
Aaron

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88976


----------



## Bossman 92

Sorry to hear that Arron. I USE to deal with those A holes, but I too had a bad experience. They are a joke, I don't think they realize that they can only F so many people before they loose all their business. 

If I were closer to them I would open up a salt supply house and finish them off! 

If you still need that sub in the dover area let me know I am looking for a few more accounts.

Bossman


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Aaron maybe you wernt hillbilly enough or something to get the good stuff.


----------



## carl b

I just wanted to be like tom . lol I got my hat today . 


buyers changed the name on my salter to snow dogg , now 
It looks to be built better . I only have one complaint the wires are cheaper than the old buyers ones. I may get a new pig tail than it should be great . 

this is my 3 rd salter in one year .


----------



## Burkartsplow

Looks like a keeper to me, How much does that thing hold?


----------



## carl b

it says 300 # but The last one I put 3 bags @ 80 per didn't spin that well. so in mine I only go 160 or if I buy 50s than 200

If you look in the 2 pic, I did something wrong does anyone know what ?


----------



## Burkartsplow

carl b;854302 said:


> it says 300 # but The last one I put 3 bags @ 80 per didn't spin that well. so in mine I only go 160 or if I buy 50s than 200
> 
> If you look in the 2 pic, I did something wrong does anyone know what ?


You put the rubber snap holders for the lid on the wrong sides. :laughing:


----------



## suzuki0702

that thing is nice, how much did it set u back carl?


----------



## carl b

Burkartsplow;854317 said:


> You put the rubber snap holders for the lid on the wrong sides. :laughing:


yep , I didn't see it until i posted LOL



suzuki0702;854325 said:


> that thing is nice, how much did it set u back carl?


thanx $669.98


----------



## f250man

carl b;854378 said:


> thanx $669.98


More money then I would want to spend right now. But I guess when you rich it don't hurt the pocket book. LOL

Looks good Carl and hope it works well for you this winter.


----------



## Young Pup

Looks good Carl. Today I took the cover off my plug end on the truck all ready to clean the connection up. But to my surprise it was pretty clean still filled with dielectric grease.I still think I might clean it up so I don't have any surprises when I go to test the plow and pump out.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

wind did make things terrible, wasnt able to clean all of some landscape beds because the wind would swirl so much.. still was a good day and ran 2 dump trailers full of leaves.


----------



## f250man

Morning guys looks like it is going to be another warm one today.

Going to give the truck a bath and wax it up and change the fluids and should be all set for some SNOW.

Well off to the woods. Later Guys. :waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Bag a good deer Steve!!! My truck is getting a bath and wax later too. I did the engine compartment yesterday. Then I went underneath and did my yearly painting of the frame rails and cross members. Looks all nice and shiny underneath, lol. I actually own something with a frame clean enough to eat off of. 

Small word of advice to those of you with older Chevys like mine and possibly others as well. I was cleaning my engine compartment yesterday with just a rag. No water or nothing. I was in the process of wiping down some lines on the passenger side when I lightly bumped a heater line. Well to my surprise it went snap and pizzed coolant everywhere!!!! After a good half hour of mother f'ing the whole thing I looked at what I did. Apparently some genius at GM figured it would be a grand idea to put these plastic connectors on the ends of the metal for the rubber line to plug into. The end just crumbled in half. So I put a sawzall blade into my vice grips and cut the plastic off to expose the metal line. Put the hose back on and a nice clamp. No leaks and no more plastic. Should have done that in the first place. So guys just check out you heater core lines by the firewall and make sure you dont have the same problem. It would suck to pee all that coolant out in the middle of a storm


----------



## carl b

f250man;854562 said:


> More money then I would want to spend right now. But I guess when you rich it don't hurt the pocket book. LOL
> 
> Looks good Carl and hope it works well for you this winter.


Not rich, I just plan . If you wanted it last year save $100 per month til you get all of it. I have worked my azz off to get to where I'm at . I'm still far from rich .


----------



## suzuki0702

carl lets see that thing on the truck!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

carl b;854937 said:


> Not rich, I just plan . If you wanted it last year save $100 per month til you get all of it. I have worked my azz off to get to where I'm at . I'm still far from rich .


carl u cant be rich cause your carl if you were rich then who would be carl


----------



## jsimanella

*Work needed - Cleveland area (Strongsville)*

Hi Guys.

I'm looking to sign on with someone this year. Have a couple of leads, but nothing solid yet...

I live in Strongsville, but not afraid to travel as far east as Solon, South to Medina, West to Lorain...

If you have a need, email me at erieboater @ gmail.com (no spaces) with details. Prefer to sign on with 1 guy, and stay busy!!!

Thanks!

John


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;855542 said:


> carl u cant be rich cause your carl if you were rich then who would be carl


good point



suzuki0702;855389 said:


> carl lets see that thing on the truck!


he!! ya, I want to see it working . I have to buy a lock for it than I'll hook it up for the season with pics .


----------



## EPPSLLC

*GOALS ~ Bottom Line Marketing*


----------



## Burkartsplow

Well guys I am in the process of picking up 8 apt complexes in lakewood. All of them are wide open lots that wont take to long and all within a mile of each of other. 5 of them are on the same block and I have two other apartments across the street I do. If nothing goes wrong it will be finalized tomorrow. Just waiting on a 2 acre lot right acorss the street from my shop and a couple of others. Hoepfully I can pick up a few more and be set for the winter. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;856434 said:


> Well guys I am in the process of picking up 8 apt complexes in lakewood. All of them are wide open lots that wont take to long and all within a mile of each of other. 5 of them are on the same block and I have two other apartments across the street I do. If nothing goes wrong it will be finalized tomorrow. Just waiting on a 2 acre lot right acorss the street from my shop and a couple of others. Hoepfully I can pick up a few more and be set for the winter. I will keep you guys updated.


Congrats man that sounds good.
Makes up for those other ones you got lowballed on.
Good luck, I hope you get them all.


----------



## born2farm

Sound like a great deal burkhartsplow.

i got a question for you fellers. i am running a add in the local paper again this year, but want to narrow my service area down more then last year. i service cardington and mt. gilead areas and prefer to stay in town. should i word my add as "snow plowing....in town cardington and mt.gilead" or just put cardington and mt.gilead then turn away the ones i dont want?

one way i might be passing up work thats just out of town, and on the other hand ill look like a guy that doesnt want to take on any work when i turn down people.


----------



## f250man

Brock

I would list the towns or county's you service and if someone calls from outside your plowing area. Either turn them down or have a list of people that plow in those areas and give them a name of a guy that you know or trust. It will make you look good and they will remember that and at some point when you get bigger they may call on you again.

I keep a list with me so if I can't service someone or they are out of my area I give them the number or I call and send the guy there and then I do a follow up call and make sure they showed up and or did a good job for them my company reputation is on that recommendation or guy I sent to plow.


----------



## EPPSLLC

born2farm;856669 said:


> Sound like a great deal burkhartsplow.
> 
> i got a question for you fellers. i am running a add in the local paper again this year, but want to narrow my service area down more then last year. i service cardington and mt. gilead areas and prefer to stay in town. should i word my add as "snow plowing....in town cardington and mt.gilead" or just put cardington and mt.gilead then turn away the ones i dont want?
> 
> one way i might be passing up work thats just out of town, and on the other hand ill look like a guy that doesnt want to take on any work when i turn down people.


The term for this is prospecting .... get the phone to ring man you can always say no ... payup


----------



## born2farm

thanks guys. i will just list the areas and hope to not turn down many. i am still working on getting someone i can trust to plow these. my family is all busy with subbing, and the only other guys i know have the mentality of drop the blade and go no matter how much grass they tare up. hopefully i can either change that about them or find someone else lol.

today was a good day for plowing contracts...just send another round of letters out the other day and the one of the ones that i really didnt want to get i jacked the price up on and guess who was the first to call today. i landed the job and he wasnt mad at all about the price..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up everyone?? I have been quite busy dealing with all these leaves. Got a few new places and most of my old ones signed for plowing. I think I am at 40 right now. Got my plaza again of course. Still doing drives, just saying no to smaller ones and I think putting a limit on where I go for plowing will make a world of difference on my fuel consumption and my time out plowing. Looking at maybe at a 5 hour route tops right now in a normal snow. I dont need to be out for 8 hours or more, lol. I get paid by the job, not the hour. 

Well tomorrow is truck fix day. Finally shook down the cash for a new mig welder. Now I can get those busted exhaust manifold studs out and make the truck sound good now. Next year it will be a cam upgrade, long tube headers and a cooler thermostat. Then a re-tune. Gonna pop in some new rockers since mine are swiss cheese, take care of a couple dents then re-shoot it with a new paint job. Probably going dark blue since that is my favorite color truck. And yes I am painting it myself. Might be a work truck, but that doesnt mean it has to suck or be boring!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;857505 said:


> Whats up everyone?? I have been quite busy dealing with all these leaves. Got a few new places and most of my old ones signed for plowing. I think I am at 40 right now. Got my plaza again of course. Still doing drives, just saying no to smaller ones and I think putting a limit on where I go for plowing will make a world of difference on my fuel consumption and my time out plowing. Looking at maybe at a 5 hour route tops right now in a normal snow. I dont need to be out for 8 hours or more, lol. I get paid by the job, not the hour.
> 
> Well tomorrow is truck fix day. Finally shook down the cash for a new mig welder. Now I can get those busted exhaust manifold studs out and make the truck sound good now. Next year it will be a cam upgrade, long tube headers and a cooler thermostat. Then a re-tune. Gonna pop in some new rockers since mine are swiss cheese, take care of a couple dents then re-shoot it with a new paint job. Probably going dark blue since that is my favorite color truck. And yes I am painting it myself. Might be a work truck, but that doesnt mean it has to suck or be boring!!!


Tom, a 5 hour route is what I alway try for as well, if not your screwed when the big one hits.
Seems like you are always working on that truck...take it easy for once.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

maybe someone will know how to do this, especially tom since you are always working on urs, i want to put clerance lights on the sides and rear of my tool box, is that hard to do?


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;857648 said:


> maybe someone will know how to do this, especially tom since you are always working on urs, i want to put clerance lights on the sides and rear of my tool box, is that hard to do?


the hardest part will be the wiring. if you can find a lead that runs your maker lights i would hook into that or put them on a switch. other that that just cut the whole and use the lights with the rubber grommet, unless you plan on using the screw on surface mount.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;857666 said:


> the hardest part will be the wiring. if you can find a lead that runs your maker lights i would hook into that or put them on a switch. other that that just cut the whole and use the lights with the rubber grommet, unless you plan on using the screw on surface mount.


just jump off your trailer wiring if ur using low volt or led ull be fine


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;857505 said:


> Whats up everyone?? I have been quite busy dealing with all these leaves. Got a few new places and most of my old ones signed for plowing. I think I am at 40 right now. Got my plaza again of course. Still doing drives, just saying no to smaller ones and I think putting a limit on where I go for plowing will make a world of difference on my fuel consumption and my time out plowing. Looking at maybe at a 5 hour route tops right now in a normal snow. I dont need to be out for 8 hours or more, lol. I get paid by the job, not the hour.
> 
> Well tomorrow is truck fix day. Finally shook down the cash for a new mig welder. Now I can get those busted exhaust manifold studs out and make the truck sound good now. Next year it will be a cam upgrade, long tube headers and a cooler thermostat. Then a re-tune. Gonna pop in some new rockers since mine are swiss cheese, take care of a couple dents then re-shoot it with a new paint job. Probably going dark blue since that is my favorite color truck. And yes I am painting it myself. Might be a work truck, but that doesnt mean it has to suck or be boring!!!


tom i am gonna have to come visit you i need a welder to put my tail pipe back on. dang flow mast split right at the outlet an the whole tail pipe came off gotta get that back on befor e check time


----------



## Lux Lawn

Elwer Lawn Care;857648 said:


> maybe someone will know how to do this, especially tom since you are always working on urs, i want to put clerance lights on the sides and rear of my tool box, is that hard to do?


I have seen that before, and also thought about doing it on my truck.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

see if i hook into the wire without a switch, since its a chevy and the lights automaticaly come on, will these lights automatically turn on too... id rather go without a switch.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;857684 said:


> see if i hook into the wire without a switch, since its a chevy and the lights automaticaly come on, will these lights automatically turn on too... id rather go without a switch.


you will have to find a wire that is hooked into your running lights or whatever you want to call them. when these lights are on you need to find a wire thats hot then not when off...pretty simple once you find which wires you need to be poking on.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

that makes sense, need to find me some nice looking lights now... I see them all the time at school and now want to change my truck a little bit.


----------



## born2farm

http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=12&cat_id=74&prod_id=139

if you want a very nice light i would look into this. otherwise go anywhere that sells truck lights and get the three head led ones used on semis IMO


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya we have a trailer sales place within a half mile from my house so ill go down there and look, would like to complete them before the weekend.


----------



## f250man

Lux Lawn;857636 said:


> .Tom seems like you are always working on that truck...QUOTE]
> 
> Its a Chevy what do you expect. Plus its not a truck its a bulldozer. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I like working on my truck, lol. Even if it was new, I would find something to do on it. If I wasnt into the whole plowing and landscaping thing, pretty sure I would be a mechanic. Its kinda my hobby. 

Steve, I have been nicer to my truck this year. Plus I got the Blazer to beat on a lil too.


----------



## carl b

Tom, I hope you got gas wiith you welder. mine was **** before I hooked the gas to it.


----------



## EPPSLLC

*Relay for Life Shirts*

Hey guys my girlfriend and I designed these shirt as a fundraiser for Relay for Life. I had them printed through my marketing company and we are selling them to benefit Relay for Life. Since my company isn't big enough to have a team i'm piggy backing with their team at the bank. We have small medium large and extra large. They are only $15 all all the money goes to the American Cancer Society for breast cancer! We can eat the cost of shipping them if you would like to show your support. Let me know and I can send you an invoice thru paypal. Once paid we will ship you a shirt! Thanks Guys!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

carl b;857930 said:


> Tom, I hope you got gas wiith you welder. mine was **** before I hooked the gas to it.


I did pick up gas with my welder. It can do flux core and gas shielded. The gas helps it burn hotter and make a deeper weld. Bout ready to use it here soon!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tom how much did u spend and what did u get


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin I got a lincoln electric and it was 608 with tax (ouch!!!) 

Well this project just got alot more expensive. I got the manifolds out and the studs taken care of already. But the manifolds are screwed from leaking for so long. The flange is warped and part of it is eroded away from leaking for so long. Now I gotta source either some headers or new manifolds. More than likely it is getting a set of shorty headers


----------



## partsguy08

If you need the manifolds for the 2000HD we have them in stock in Valley View. They will run $96.50 each. The phone number for the Federated nearest you is 440-357-5548. These are factory style replacements.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Update on the Apartments. Just got a call from the property manager and I won the contract for 7 apartment buildings and 1 small strip mall they manage. I sign the contracts on saturday afternoon. That makes up for one of my large accounts I lost this fall. Just have to score one more decent bid and I will be back to where I was last year. And if I get this other one all my contracts are in Lakewood within 2 miles of each other. I wont know what to do with all this time while I am plowing. I had 5 restaurants that I have done the last 3 years and it took me about 3 hours to do them all and drive time and I had to get on the highway. I will save on gas and I will be able to keep a close eye on all my properties with ease. 5 of the apartment complexes are on the same street. It will be nice....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

partsguy08;858155 said:


> If you need the manifolds for the 2000HD we have them in stock in Valley View. They will run $96.50 each. The phone number for the Federated nearest you is 440-357-5548. These are factory style replacements.


Thanks, but I got a nice set of Edelbrock ceramic coated shorty headers on the way from Summit Got a dipstick tube for the 6.0??? Mine is poop and need a new one of those


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;858363 said:


> Thanks, but I got a nice set of Edelbrock ceramic coated shorty headers on the way from Summit Got a dipstick tube for the 6.0??? Mine is poop and need a new one of those


Tom

good choice on the shorty headers, them manifolds would have just rotted out on you in a year or two anyway. There is a reason the GM dealers stock them things.


----------



## carl b

I cut out at 3 today. I think I'll enjoy the nice day. :salute:


----------



## born2farm

Burkartsplow;858317 said:


> Update on the Apartments. Just got a call from the property manager and I won the contract for 7 apartment buildings and 1 small strip mall they manage. I sign the contracts on saturday afternoon. That makes up for one of my large accounts I lost this fall. Just have to score one more decent bid and I will be back to where I was last year. And if I get this other one all my contracts are in Lakewood within 2 miles of each other. I wont know what to do with all this time while I am plowing. I had 5 restaurants that I have done the last 3 years and it took me about 3 hours to do them all and drive time and I had to get on the highway. I will save on gas and I will be able to keep a close eye on all my properties with ease. 5 of the apartment complexes are on the same street. It will be nice....


Thats good to here..hopefully some of my accounts come around soon.


----------



## f250man

Im glad your weather was nice Carl it was 31 when I went into work and only reached 49 here today it was cold out there working in it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;859779 said:


> Im glad your weather was nice Carl it was 31 when I went into work and only reached 49 here today it was cold out there working in it.


it hit 70 in my truck in the sun me i am cold all the time


----------



## Burkartsplow

it was 33 this morning, but by 10am it was sunny and great outside. good day to work outside.high of 58...


----------



## f250man

It is 27 out here this morning and it is going to be a cold start but they say we should see 60 today I hope.


----------



## f250man

Tom I sent you a pm. 

I got a question for you.


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Bid update*

Well I got a call today and I picked up 3 rite aids in the cleveland area and also a 2 acre parking lot/garage in lakewood right across the street from my shop. Another good note they also want salting. It was a new girl who just got the account and did now know if the maintenance guys did the lot also. They plow the walks and salt them. This lot is pretty much wide open which is nice for me since I dont have to get out of the truck at all and should be an easy push. Lot of places to put snow. These make up for the ones I lost and then some that is for sure. Everyone kept telling me something better will come along and they were right. The clients are better, the pricing is betterpayup, the traveling is lessprsport and I can now get some sleep at night knowing that I have a full route now. Now I have to get a sleaker lightbar to fit uner the second floor of the parking garage.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve just got your PM, will get back with you in the morning. Too damn lazy and too dark to do it right now, lol


----------



## f250man

Congrats Aaron. Now get some rest young man things always work out.


----------



## f250man

Alright Tom.

I just got a pm from a member here wanting to know the measurements on the rack I built you.

Whenever you get a chance. Thanks


----------



## carl b

1 more week than all snow :salute:
I'm ready to be done now, today I lost money new carb $190,new pully,belt,plow stakes,$100 .:crying: I wish I was a sub. than I only have to care for the truck . Its time  I'll be at work at 8 .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Burkartsplow;860631 said:


> *I can now get some sleep at night knowing that I have a full route now. Now I have to get a sleaker lightbar to fit uner the second floor of the parking garage.*




Sleep is always good, but there will be something else on your mind now lol!

Sleaker lightbar? What you looking at ?[/COLOR]


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, you got a PM. 

Speaking of lightbars I still need to fix mine. 

Well this week should be the final week for clean ups. Then sit around and wait for the snow to fly. I dont expect to see any good snow for about another month or so. Thankfully the wife has a job!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;861234 said:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> Sleep is always good, but there will be something else on your mind now lol!
> 
> Sleaker lightbar? What you looking at ?[/COLOR]


im either going to get the whelen mine edge or the whelen mini liberty. I can save some money and get the edge and I can still mount it on the back rack and have enough clearance. about 2 inches. But i cant use my mount I have as it sits to high. So I am going to have to fab something up that will be sleek. I am going to order it tomorrow I beileve.:redbounce


----------



## suzuki0702

im ready for these leaves to quit falling. got 1 more cleanup and im all done with leaves for the year. need to find something else to do with my time this winter. still waiting on some sub work =P, lets get it goin clap! this weather is starting to drive me crazy!! anyone have experience with ecco lights? im gonna buy this dual rotator price seems right!
http://centralparts.com/Accessories...n-Revolving-Light-Vacuum-Magnetic-Mount/5461/


----------



## VBigFord20

I think I burned up my backpack blower today doing leaves at one of my properties in Fairview Park. It sounded strange then it just died. It seems like it seized. I guess I'll be buying a new Stihl next season if it is shot.

Beautiful day today. I wish we had another two weeks as nice as today, but I know thats a pipe dream.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;861640 said:


> I think I burned up my backpack blower today doing leaves at one of my properties in Fairview Park. It sounded strange then it just died. It seems like it seized. I guess I'll be buying a new Stihl next season if it is shot.
> 
> Beautiful day today. I wish we had another two weeks as nice as today, but I know thats a pipe dream.


hmm forget to mix the gas?


----------



## 4700dan

Thats why you run Amsoil in your pre-mix we have blowers that run almost 6 years. We are almost done with leaves couple more days, but we will have to wait till middle of December for the snow.


----------



## kyle1710

suzuki0702;861597 said:


> im ready for these leaves to quit falling. got 1 more cleanup and im all done with leaves for the year. need to find something else to do with my time this winter. still waiting on some sub work =P, lets get it goin clap! this weather is starting to drive me crazy!! anyone have experience with ecco lights? im gonna buy this dual rotator price seems right!
> http://centralparts.com/Accessories...n-Revolving-Light-Vacuum-Magnetic-Mount/5461/


I'm cheap, so i found something like your looking at for a lot less, haven't bought it yet but the price is right. I doesn't have those fancy vacuum magnetic mounts though.

http://www.speedtechlights.com/product_detail.php?catid=4&id=61


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;861645 said:


> hmm forget to mix the gas?


Nope. I have a 2 gallon can and I mix in the 2 gallon mix into the fuel. I use the same can for all my Stihl's, my chainsaws, my partner saws, and the blower. I think it just craped out because its old.

I have a 4 stroke hand held one that is only a few years old and works great, I just like the backpack better.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;861882 said:


> Nope. I have a 2 gallon can and I mix in the 2 gallon mix into the fuel. I use the same can for all my Stihl's, my chainsaws, my partner saws, and the blower. I think it just craped out because its old.
> 
> I have a 4 stroke hand held one that is only a few years old and works great, I just like the backpack better.


who makes a 4 stroke hand held


----------



## f250man

Thanks Tom I sent the dimensions along to the guy.

And I have to get a new light bar to mine wont light the lights up anymore.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;862037 said:


> Thanks Tom I sent the dimensions along to the guy.
> 
> And I have to get a new light bar to mine wont light the lights up anymore.


What kind of lightbar are you going to get Steve?im getting a new bar as well.:redbounce


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You are welcome Steve:waving:

I ordered a set of LED cab marker lights this morning. They have smoke lenses and amber led bulbs. Should look pretty cool. And that is going to be it for goodies on the truck this year, lol. I will have to get some pics later of my headers and junk under the hood.

There are some decent Whelen bars on ebay for a decent price. I was kinda drooling at the full size 60" Towman' s bar. But that is about 1300 that I dont have


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;861996 said:


> who makes a 4 stroke hand held


Makita. I picked it up at home depot last summer and it works real good.


----------



## WALKERS

BIGFORD
My 755 ECHO just did the same thing cant even pull the cord. Good thing it was the one I just bought in March.WARRENTY should cover it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WALKERS;862132 said:


> BIGFORD
> My 755 ECHO just did the same thing cant even pull the cord. Good thing it was the one I just bought in March.WARRENTY should cover it.


should of bought a kaw


----------



## f250man

Burkartsplow;862044 said:


> What kind of lightbar are you going to get Steve?im getting a new bar as well.:redbounce


Im not real sure Aaron. I would like a nice strobe with work lights and alley lights but don't want to spend a fortune.

I would like this light.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;862409 said:


> Im not real sure Aaron. I would like a nice strobe with work lights and alley lights but don't want to spend a fortune.
> 
> I would like this light.


That is exactly what I am going to get. who light is that?


----------



## f250man

Its the same one Clap had on his ford til he changed it. 

The one in the pics was for sale on here.


----------



## Burkartsplow

who was selling it. i might just get the magnetic mount one and save some cash. is there an internal scanlock system in the magnet to select a flash pattern do you know?


----------



## f250man

I would guess it would have it so you can change the pattern but im not sure.

I don't remember who was selling it.


----------



## f250man

Im going to get the mag mount also but just going to drill holes and mount it permanent to the back rake.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;862432 said:


> Im going to get the mag mount also but just going to drill holes and mount it permanent to the back rake.


I was thinking the same thing. I found the guy selling the lightbar that was 68 miles west of you in avon. you should bu y that one for 150

Here is the thread

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82787&highlight=mini+edge+for+sale


----------



## f250man

I just checked out Whelens site and the scan lock is only on the permanent mounts


----------



## Burkartsplow

if not i am going to go and look at it this week if he still has it. it looks to be in great shape.


----------



## f250man

Thats the one thanks Aaron.


----------



## f250man

Im not sure he still has it I pm'd him a few weeks ago and he didnt responed back about it I got the money now and would like it.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;862437 said:


> I just checked out Whelens site and the scan lock is only on the permanent mounts


that is stupid. i want an option with my flash pattern, but i dont feel like wiring the whole thing up with a switch box and that. i just want to run it through the third braklight to he factory switch on the chevy.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;862440 said:


> Thats the one thanks Aaron.[/QUOTE
> 
> you should call him up and get that. stop by my part of town,:redbounce


----------



## Burkartsplow

i am most likely going to buy a new one from strobes and more. best price for a new one anywhere. i may get the takedowns also if I get the permanent mount and just wire it up, but I am not for sure yet


----------



## f250man

I dont think he ever sent me his number. And if I can get a hold of him I will give you a shout and we can do lunch.

And yes it is dumb that they are all not set up with the scan lock


----------



## Burkartsplow

I need something not as tall as my rotator since I have some clearance issues at some of my accounts now. But I want to mount it was close to the backrack as possible right above the third braklight cause I will need the extra space above. I was thinking I would just drill through and do it that way also or take a piece of steel the size of the lightbar, leave the magents on and drill through so It will have a solid base to sit on and then hook it to the back rack. I had twoextra spots on power pack so i put in two whelen 2x5 linear amber strobes on the rack already tucked in the corner and criss crossed the rear tailight strobe wires so it goes back and forth. It is pretty bright. That is why I want to get the strobe and keep all whelen strobe system.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You guys will love having a lightbar once you get it. I will never, ever go back to the old rotator or can style one ever!!! Check out lightbarsforsale.com He has a few bars and located down in Hudson. I think he has the mini edge for 205 bucks, with the center piercer, take downs, corner strobes and alley lights. The bars with the scan lock are so easy to wire in, it isnt even funny. One wire from battery to bar, fused, one power to the controller, ground and the wire from the controller to the bar. Make sure you get one that has about 15 feet or so of wire. I have 10 on mine and still could have used more

Here are the pics of my headers on the truck


----------



## f250man

My rotator light I just drilled 2 holes in it and put bolts and washers threw it and it has worked that wau for years even when in it was mounted to the cap.

I wanted to put some strobes on my back rack to but only 3 power outlets on my supply are working so 3 of them dont work. And that suck since I dont want to replace the whole system but I was told it would have to be changed out.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;862458 said:


> You guys will love having a lightbar once you get it. I will never, ever go back to the old rotator or can style one ever!!! Check out lightbarsforsale.com He has a few bars and located down in Hudson. I think he has the mini edge for 205 bucks, with the center piercer, take downs, corner strobes and alley lights. The bars with the scan lock are so easy to wire in, it isnt even funny. One wire from battery to bar, fused, one power to the controller, ground and the wire from the controller to the bar. Make sure you get one that has about 15 feet or so of wire. I have 10 on mine and still could have used more


i will check it out for sure. it is I just have so many things wired up I am running out of space under the center dash for things.


----------



## f250man

Well Tom when I get one I'll call you for the wiring help.


----------



## f250man

I hear that Aaron I couldnt find a place for my strobe supply except under the front seat.


----------



## f250man

Man someone has had a good year so far new plow and now new headers. Whats next. LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

my switches dangle maybe i should put a screw in them out of the way.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im done with the truck for now, lol. Gotta save up for next year's stuff. Gonna do LQ9/LS6 head upgrade, LS6 intake, and a 525/525 lift cam. That coupled with a re-tune should get me close to my 500 whp goal. Just cause it is a work truck, doesnt mean it has to suck!! And the best part is, I will still get 20 or better mpg on the highway


----------



## Burkartsplow

tom do you have a switch box in the truck.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No I dont Aaron. Mine does not have the scan lock thing. Just made a couple switches to turn the corner strobes on or the flashers on


----------



## Burkartsplow

thanks
, what is the default flash pattern if you dont have the scanlock. is it comet and if so do you like the flash pattern. do u have a vid of your flash pattern.


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;862456 said:


> I need something not as tall as my rotator since I have some clearance issues at some of my accounts now. But I want to mount it was close to the backrack as possible right above the third braklight cause I will need the extra space above. I was thinking I would just drill through and do it that way also or take a piece of steel the size of the lightbar, leave the magents on and drill through so It will have a solid base to sit on and then hook it to the back rack. I had twoextra spots on power pack so i put in two whelen 2x5 linear amber strobes on the rack already tucked in the corner and criss crossed the rear tailight strobe wires so it goes back and forth. It is pretty bright. That is why I want to get the strobe and keep all whelen strobe system.


Thats sort of what I did to mine. I left the magnets on because sometimes I will put a few ladders across my rack and need to pull the light off. I took a piece of plate and welded 2 pieces of angle onto it to sandwich the rack and welded 3 nuts to one piece of angle, drilled through it and inserted 3 bolts to sinch it down to the rack. This way, if I need, I can remove the bracket also in a couple seconds with a socket. I had my rack built low and used a sho-me LED light and I can clear a stranded 6'10" garage door.


----------



## Lux Lawn

All this talk about light bars is making me want to go out and buy one. I am always looking at them...but I don't want a permanent mount, and do not want anything with a magnet...has to have suction cups. I have a magnetic mount now that I don't use on my new truck because it leaves rust rings. Might use it on an older truck. My new truck has corner strobes and I just got two rear deck lights, going to hang one over each headrest.


----------



## Burkartsplow

my rototor still has its magents but it sits high on the pro rack center light holder I bought for it. I dont put the magnets on the truck directly just because of the rings. It wont be on there permanent. I will still be able to take it off with a couple of screws pretty easy, but not so easy that someone could steal it. Where can I go to get a piece of steel that is the size of the base of a mini edge you think?


----------



## f250man

Any steel shop or fab shop.

That guy pm'd me about the light and he sold it to a guy on here already.

 you snooze you lose.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;862655 said:


> I dont put the magnets on the truck directly just because of the rings.


Last year I put a piece of rubber that you would line a tool box with. I seem to work o.k. but it made be a little nervous driving 55+.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Lux Lawn;862676 said:


> Last year I put a piece of rubber that you would line a tool box with. I seem to work o.k. but it made be a little nervous driving 55+.


I hear you. In the past when I worked for my old company we just had those little single rotators and they stayed on no problem and that was for 6 years or so. but they did leave a little rust on the top.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;862662 said:


> Any steel shop or fab shop.
> 
> That guy pm'd me about the light and he sold it to a guy on here already.
> 
> you snooze you lose.


that sucks steve, that thing was in great shape. The guy at the website tom suggested has them all decked out with 6 strobes, take downs and alleys for $209 plus shipping. Seems like a good deal to me.

www.lightbarsforsale.com


----------



## f250man

That dose sound like a deal I will check it out.

The guy said he has a Able Sho-me 2 l.e.d. for sale to he is getting me pics tomorrow.


----------



## Burkartsplow

those are nice also. what is he asking for it?


----------



## f250man

I just email that guy Tom posted about to get a price with 4 corner strobes and 2 rear work lights.


----------



## f250man

He is asking $ 125.00 for that one.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;862720 said:


> I just email that guy Tom posted about to get a price with 4 corner strobes and 2 rear work lights.


let me know what price he gives.I am interested.


----------



## f250man

I will Aaron 

Well off to bed talk to you later.


----------



## grandview

Hey you Ohio guys, you going to keep the wind this year and not send it over the lake?


----------



## Burkartsplow

grandview;862748 said:


> Hey you Ohio guys, you going to keep the wind this year and not send it over the lake?


We share over here in Ohio. Lets us know what you want and we will make it happen.:salute:


----------



## grandview

I don't want anything. Keep it all yourself.


----------



## born2farm

grandview;862766 said:


> I don't want anything. Keep it all yourself.


fine we will keep all the snow then too:bluebounc


----------



## Burkartsplow

born2farm;862784 said:


> fine we will keep all the snow then too:bluebounc


I think all of accounts are seasonal so he wants the least amount of snow as possible.payup


----------



## grandview

Burkartsplow;862785 said:


> I think all of accounts are seasonal so he wants the least amount of snow as possible.payup


Smart man,you'll go far in this business!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sorry I jetted so early last night, had to be in Cleveland by 7am for my son's surgery at the Clinic. So it was off to bed for me, lol. 

Aaron to answer your question it is in like a wig-wag pattern. The front left flashes and the back right flashes at the same time. Same for the other way. I think there is a way to change the wiring or plugs in the bar to adjust the flash, but I could be wrong. 

That guy does seem to have some decent deals on lightbars. I was looking at getting the fullsize one with the controller and take downs for 375.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;863247 said:


> Sorry I jetted so early last night, had to be in Cleveland by 7am for my son's surgery at the Clinic. So it was off to bed for me, lol.
> 
> Aaron to answer your question it is in like a wig-wag pattern. The front left flashes and the back right flashes at the same time. Same for the other way. I think there is a way to change the wiring or plugs in the bar to adjust the flash, but I could be wrong.
> 
> That guy does seem to have some decent deals on lightbars. I was looking at getting the fullsize one with the controller and take downs for 375.


Thanks Tom, 
I hope you son is doing well from the surgery. I emailed that guy and his email does not work and I called him and could not leave a message as his voicemail is full. but i bought a new lightbar about an hour ago on the internet. mini edge magnetic mount with cig plug. Going to hard wire it to aux switch in box and I called whelen and there is an internal switch to change the pattern on the magnetic mount. So I will put some pics up most likley this weekend once I get it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya tom i hope your son is ok and aaron it must be nice to have money


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;862655 said:


> Where can I go to get a piece of steel that is the size of the base of a mini edge you think?


Tractor Supply has pieces like that. Should run you around $10. Even some Home Depots and Lowes have pieces like that by the hardware.


----------



## Burkartsplow

VBigFord20;863423 said:


> Tractor Supply has pieces like that. Should run you around $10. Even some Home Depots and Lowes have pieces like that by the hardware.


thanks I will stop by them this week and see if they have any pieces that will fit my requirements.\

Kevin,
well I picked up a big contract and I cant fit under the garage with my rotator so I thought I would treat myself to a new lightbar. Only new toy I bought this whole year. It was a good deal and it is my early christmas present.


----------



## f250man

Aaron, 

Just talked to the guy on the web page that Tom sent us and he said for 4 corner strobes and 2 rear work lights cost of $ 250.00


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;863449 said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Just talked to the guy on the web page that Tom us and he said for 4 corner strobes and 2 rear work lights cost of $ 250.00


Steve,
I would go ahead and get that lightbar. It sounds like a sweet deal. let me know what you do. If it is nice I may just send back the one I just bought today and go through him.


----------



## f250man

Thats more then I really wanted to spend right now.

I was thinking the Able Sho-me 2 for $125.00


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;863482 said:


> Thats more then I really wanted to spend right now.
> 
> I was thinking the Able Sho-me 2 for $125.00


that is also a great deal, my buddy has one and he loves it alot.


----------



## f250man

I think if I offer him $ 100 I can buy it from him Im waiting on pics.


----------



## Burkartsplow

is the guy on here. where did you find it at?


----------



## f250man

It is the same guy that had the Whelen mini edge for sale on here.


----------



## cornbinder

looking for a sub in the medina area. if you have time or needs some extra work i have an aparetment complex that i need a sub for., pm email me here or email,[email protected] mail ]or call 330-2647-1287 and leave name and#. thanks, pete


----------



## kc2006

Ok i need help making a choice here. Talked with a local dealer today, they want 5760 installed out the door for a 8'2" boss v. Went online and I can get one for 4600 delievered, but of course have to install myself. I've installed a good amount of plows so i doubt it'd be that hard. Then i found a couple places with wideouts for 5900 out the door, not installed. What would you guys do? I really like the wideout, dont like that it's 175lbs heavier, but i think it could be really useful. But at the same time, the v is 1300 cheaper.

Help.


----------



## 4700dan

Piss on those plows get a BLIZZARD the 810 only weights about 950


----------



## suzuki0702

please is that the only plow the blizzard offers? lol id go the v. dont have one but i sure wouldnt mind having one!! what kinda truck you running? 175 isnt that much when your hangin 8-900 pounds


----------



## kc2006

the blizzard is basically the same as the wideout. and they both weigh about the same, the wideout is 955.

The boss 8'2" steel is 770 i think it was. I gotta say, there was nothing that i didn't like about the boss today. But I think a wideout would be more useful here. We mostly get 2-3" snows, so it's not like i need a V to bust through stuff. But either way would be better than a straight blade i'm sure. 

When it comes to dealers around here, all we have are boss and western too, closes blizzard dealer is like an hour and a half. 

And the truck is a 99 super duty


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Kurt, i went with my buddy to price plows/salters yesterday. Our dealer was 5700 for the 8'2" installed but that was the price he came up with for doing a package deal on a spreader and strobes also.


----------



## kc2006

these guys were 5400 installed plus tax, tax is like 364 or something. 

I just about had myself talked out of buying a plow today, i mean the dealer even said they're hearing its suppossed to be a light winter, and he's a huge plowing company who pays to get weather reports so that was scarey. But then talking with my girlfriend about it tonight, she was saying to just do it. She saw how big of a bia the meyer is to mount and the few times she went with me last year she got to see how great meyers work. 

So now I'm debating if it's worth the extra 1100 to buy from the local dealer. If it were 300-400 more i'd just go local, but 1100's alot.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey steve,
did you get to see any pics of that lightbar that guy is selling yet?


----------



## f250man

No Im still waiting for him to send me some pics.

I pm'd him again about them


----------



## VBigFord20

kc2006;865543 said:


> these guys were 5400 installed plus tax, tax is like 364 or something.
> 
> I just about had myself talked out of buying a plow today, i mean the dealer even said they're hearing its suppossed to be a light winter, and he's a huge plowing company who pays to get weather reports so that was scarey. But then talking with my girlfriend about it tonight, she was saying to just do it. She saw how big of a bia the meyer is to mount and the few times she went with me last year she got to see how great meyers work.
> 
> So now I'm debating if it's worth the extra 1100 to buy from the local dealer. If it were 300-400 more i'd just go local, but 1100's alot.


Who did you call about the boss? When got mine I called JTI and they were pricey. I ended up getting mine from North Royalton power equipment because they were 800 less the JTI on the boss.

My next truck is going to to get a Boss VXT. A guy I know plows with one and its a hell of a plow.


----------



## WALKERS

I got one of those mini light bar for early christmas from the wife last week I will get some pics.
Burk
I have a whelen it works very well 6 light four corner strobe. Hooke it up with raw switches as well three all together. I can change patterns and speeds. I would show you a video if this old man chould figure out how to up load it. LOL. I can do pics you guys have seen that. LOL


----------



## kc2006

VBigFord20;865752 said:


> Who did you call about the boss? When got mine I called JTI and they were pricey. I ended up getting mine from North Royalton power equipment because they were 800 less the JTI on the boss.
> 
> My next truck is going to to get a Boss VXT. A guy I know plows with one and its a hell of a plow.


everbrite in north jackson oh. They were 5400 + tax. I talked with jim at esi, he said he doesnt have any 8'2" v's left and wont be able to get more because boss is going all vxt's now. I did see he has wideouts for 5375 shipped to me...if i do end up getting a new plow, i think thats gunna be it.


----------



## Burkartsplow

WALKERS;865914 said:


> I got one of those mini light bar for early christmas from the wife last week I will get some pics.
> Burk
> I have a whelen it works very well 6 light four corner strobe. Hooke it up with raw switches as well three all together. I can change patterns and speeds. I would show you a video if this old man chould figure out how to up load it. LOL. I can do pics you guys have seen that. LOL


Well I got my whelen mini edge amber strobe lightbar and it is nice, but I was just at one of my new job sites and it is a parking garage and I was going to flat monut it to the top of my backrack, but in one area where I go from inside to an outside parking area the height is not marked right and I have maybe a half of inch clearance between the top of the light and the cement, If it was the height it was marked as then I would be fine, but it is not, So I am going to send it back to strobes n more and exchange it for the whelen liberty super LED lightbar. it is over an inch and half lower and will clear all underpasses. I could keep the edge and go into one area fine, but if I am more over to the right I am taking out my new light, back rack, and messing my my truck pretty bad and at 2 in the morning I may forget about it up there. So better safe then sorry. A little more payup then I wanted to spend but it should work out pretty well. I will post a vid also. I would like to see some vids and pics of your new setup.

Aaron


----------



## Burkartsplow

Burkartsplow;866076 said:


> Well I got my whelen mini edge amber strobe lightbar and it is nice, but I was just at one of my new job sites and it is a parking garage and I was going to flat monut it to the top of my backrack, but in one area where I go from inside to an outside parking area the height is not marked right and I have maybe a half of inch clearance between the top of the light and the cement, If it was the height it was marked as then I would be fine, but it is not, So I am going to send it back to strobes n more and exchange it for the whelen liberty super LED lightbar. it is over an inch and half lower and will clear all underpasses. I could keep the edge and go into one area fine, but if I am more over to the right I am taking out my new light, back rack, and messing my my truck pretty bad and at 2 in the morning I may forget about it up there. So better safe then sorry. A little more payup then I wanted to spend but it should work out pretty well. I will post a vid also. I would like to see some vids and pics of your new setup.
> 
> Aaron


UPDATE LIGHTBAR 2009

I sent back my mini edge and ended up exchanging it for Whelen Mini Justice Super LED Lightbar. I was going to get the liberty but I was looking at both of them on you tube. That guy who is on here firefighterguy is his sig he had them set up next to each other in his store and I went back and forth for over an hour trying to decide, In the end the justice won. It has more flash patterns and I am going to run it in go off the cig. It drams low amps so I am not worried about. Not like the rotator I had with the cig adapter that would start to smoke after awhile. I had a question. do You think I can run a worklight off aux switch in the cab. I was going to get two led workights and mount them on the rack. You think it has enough power to run them fine. It ran my dual 55 watt rotator all last winter no problem so I would think the LED would be fine. Just an idea I had. Well I get the new lightbar next monday or tuesday so I will most likely have it set up that afternoon.:redbounce


----------



## f250man

I want to see pics when you get it.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Kurt, did you check at Best Truck in Willoughby?


----------



## plowbabe

How about $4600 + tax for the Meyer SV2-8.5 (less shoes) not installed including a deflector?? I think we have (4) left.

Babe
Galion, OH


----------



## Clapper&Company

plowbabe;866611 said:


> How about $4600 + tax for the Meyer SV2-8.5 (less shoes) not installed including a deflector?? I think we have (4) left.
> 
> Babe
> Galion, OH


Hows brian and crew doing?


----------



## kc2006

plowbabe;866611 said:


> How about $4600 + tax for the Meyer SV2-8.5 (less shoes) not installed including a deflector?? I think we have (4) left.
> 
> Babe
> Galion, OH


I'm tryin to get away from yellow so i don't have to fight with it every event. Don't trust meyer yet, looks like they're starting to see the light and get on the right track, but rather spend the same amount on a proven blade.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Picked up another rite aid this afternoon, and got a call about a small condo association yesterday asking me a few questions about my bid. It is down to me and another company. We will see what happens. Hey Clap did you find that Rite Aid yet. HAHA


----------



## Clapper&Company

Burkartsplow;867668 said:


> Picked up another rite aid this afternoon, and got a call about a small condo association yesterday asking me a few questions about my bid. It is down to me and another company. We will see what happens. Hey Clap did you find that Rite Aid yet. HAHA


LOL No idk where the hell its at,

Im going to email her and have her give me the adress.... 
Thanks for ur help


----------



## 4700dan

Hey Clapper, want to borrow my wheel loader :laughing:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Why the heck is everyone driving around with their plows strapped on already??? Their isnt any snow worth mentioning in the forecast for a good while. Even funnier watching them really beat the crap out of their trucks with the plow on, bed heaped with leaves and a full landscape trailer. Better their truck than mine, lol. I like my truck too much to do that crap.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;869196 said:


> Why the heck is everyone driving around with their plows strapped on already??? Their isnt any snow worth mentioning in the forecast for a good while. Even funnier watching them really beat the crap out of their trucks with the plow on, bed heaped with leaves and a full landscape trailer. Better their truck than mine, lol. I like my truck too much to do that crap.


Its only Nov and Tom's already starting the bithcing


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;869196 said:


> Why the heck is everyone driving around with their plows strapped on already??? Their isnt any snow worth mentioning in the forecast for a good while. Even funnier watching them really beat the crap out of their trucks with the plow on, bed heaped with leaves and a full landscape trailer. Better their truck than mine, lol. I like my truck too much to do that crap.


I saw three trucks this week with that exact scenario. All I can say these guys are idiots:laughing:. What are they expecting? Hauling a heavy trailer, load of leaves and what you said Tom, beating the crap out of there truck. Must be newbies wanting to show off.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Plows all back together check out the thread


----------



## f250man

Clapper&Company;869211 said:


> Its only Nov and Tom's already starting the bithcing


Thats what I was thinking.

NO SNOW and he's at it already :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper&Company;869236 said:


> Plows all back together check out the thread


wHAT thread cLAP

found it


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;869196 said:


> Why the heck is everyone driving around with their plows strapped on already??? Their isnt any snow worth mentioning in the forecast for a good while. Even funnier watching them really beat the crap out of their trucks with the plow on, bed heaped with leaves and a full landscape trailer. Better their truck than mine, lol. I like my truck too much to do that crap.


I dont even like my truck and i wouldnt do that.


----------



## Clapper&Company

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87498&page=5


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nope no *****ing as much as you would all love that and get your rocks off on, but just simply pointing out the stupidity of people. Why cause more unnecessary abuse to the truck when it is going to get abused all winter long. Wait I forgot, they are company trucks and the boss will fix it when the truck pukes a transmission, lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

Steve did u get pics of that lightbar yet?


----------



## VBigFord20

I put my plow on for one day to make sure it was working properly after I took it all apart. I then dropped it off at my grandpas since it was in my way and I have not looked at it since. Its not going back on until there is for sure 3+" in the forecast.


----------



## ABsnow

saw about six this week with plows on. i figured they're pushing leaves with them. will put mine on after I have to brush a few inches off the windshield first.


----------



## clark lawn

there is a company around here that puts their plows on Nov. 1 and they stay on til mid April no matter how warm or what they are doing. been doing it for years, i really dont understand.


----------



## f250man

Burkartsplow;869322 said:


> Steve did u get pics of that lightbar yet?


No Aaron he has not sent me any so he must not want it sold or he sold it already and can't let me know either way.


----------



## carl b

clark lawn;869494 said:


> there is a company around here that puts their plows on Nov. 1 and they stay on til mid April no matter how warm or what they are doing. been doing it for years, i really dont understand.


I'm putting mine oh this week end it wont come off til spring. I only drive my plow truck in snow . or to the store.


----------



## TRKling

What's wrong with putting the plows on so early? It blows chunks to do it when its snowing.

Plows been out and on for weeks now, waiting in anticipation. Its an awesome sight to see all that red sitting there waiting to pull out for a storm.


----------



## f250man

Their just saying that if you drive your truck every day it is alot of wear and tear on the truck that is not needed. Nothing wrong with the plow on the trucks if there not driven.


----------



## grandview

Only rookies drive around with their plows on when no snow is in site.


----------



## Bajak

Sorry Grandview but now that they have decided to enforce ******** laws here in Ontario, we have to have our plates visible on the front of our trucks, guys like JD and Johny might keep plows on until May just to avoid being pulled over by the authorities.:crying:

I'm sorry we did not come across $17,472,500.00 like you did in just this last week.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;869865 said:


> Their just saying that if you drive your truck every day it is alot of wear and tear on the truck that is not needed. Nothing wrong with the plow on the trucks if there not driven.


Right. If it just sits in the shop or does the occasional trip to the store or something, then put the plow, spreader, etc on. But if it is a daily driver like my truck, then that plow can sit and wait till there is 2-3" on the ground


----------



## clark lawn

ya its been mid sixties around here and we are all still doing leaves and there is no reason to have your plows on beating up your truck. once we are all done with leaves (probably next week) and the boxes come off i will put the spreaders on but it only takes a few minutes to put the plows on so i dont do that til there is at least snow in the forecast.


----------



## EPPSLLC

some of those trucks may have state contracts ... I know the guys that do the interstates here in town have 6 dump trucks that just sit till it snows and they already have the plows and salters on em ...


----------



## 4700dan

Snow in forcast for next week!


----------



## TRKling

Snow would be good!

But, starting next Saturday, so that we all can enjoy the holiday without having to plow. ;-) Nothing like starting the snow season on a weekend so you can work out any kinks before a weekday,


----------



## clark lawn

were are you at 4700? imin youngstown and the only thing i see in the 10 day forecast is a 30% chance of flurries.


----------



## suzuki0702

nuthing like maybe plowing on black friday!! crap!


----------



## show-n-go

TRKling;870070 said:


> Snow would be good!
> 
> But, starting next Saturday, so that we all can enjoy the holiday without having to plow. ;-) Nothing like starting the snow season on a weekend so you can work out any kinks before a weekday,


I hope your right, I only saw flurries in the forcast but what do they know. 
It hasn't been cold enough here for snow to stick even if we got some. It's almot 60 today.


----------



## Clapper&Company

TRK, Plowing on the holidays is the best way to enjoy the hoildays!!

We had a event a few years ago on black friday what a mess


----------



## TRKling

Clapper&Company;870246 said:


> We had a event a few years ago on black friday what a mess


I remember that all too well. Seeing people lined up at 2:30 a.m. at Wally World for their Black Friday deals - at one of the Wally Worlds we were doing, the line snaked around the building.

Glad we're not doing as much retail vs. regular commercial... it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Clapper&Company

And traffic getting around was a mess too, one of the only times I was glad to get home from plowing


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;870246 said:


> TRK, Plowing on the holidays is the best way to enjoy the hoildays!!
> 
> We had a event a few years ago on black friday what a mess


if it keeps me away from my family it could be a good thing. But i am very pissd today apparently my mom didnt get enough in the divorce my ex dad bought a frontend loader backhoe


----------



## f250man

Hey anyone have a Meyers salt spreader lid there not using or know anyone with one. I turned my old Meyers spreader into a deer feeder and dont have a lid. Thanks. the lid needs to be 24" x 24" square


----------



## Bossman 92

Hey Steve, if you happen to find 2 let me know! LOL I need one too. How does the spreader work as a feeder? I have a buddy who has at least 5 Sweeneys and a few off brands, he just took delivery on his 5 grain wagons of corn for this winter! 

Bossman


----------



## f250man

They work great I have a automatic feeder on it it feeds once at day break and once just before sun down. I have made them out of 55 gallon drums but it is hard to get a funnel in the bottom of the barrels. But with the spreader it is already built in.

I will let you know if I come across a few Bossman


----------



## TRKling

Yup... Traffic sucked for sure that day. All that mess for someone to score 3 $199 notebooks at Wally World or some stupid draw for consumers to have the illusion of the great deal they're getting. 

What kills me is people have NO clue what a dang flashing yellow light means. You're going along salting and it's like we're invisible.. until they get blasted with a spray of salt across the thigh of their pants...


----------



## Lux Lawn

Clapper&Company;870246 said:


> TRK, Plowing on the holidays is the best way to enjoy the hoildays!!
> 
> We had a event a few years ago on black friday what a mess


Black Friday & holidays are terrible days to plow to many people off work.

Holidays I like to stay home and be with the family.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah black friday snows are one of the worst. I think I would much rather plow on new year's. I do remember that storm a few years back, it sucked to say the least. But hopefully it wont happen. The week after black friday is fine by me, lol.


----------



## 4700dan

I ment snow in the forcast, me personally do not think we will be plowing untill mid to late December


----------



## Clapper&Company

4700dan;871089 said:


> I ment snow in the forcast, me personally do not think we will be plowing untill mid to late December


Mid Dec is only like 2 weeks away so you could be right, cause I been sayin the in about two weeks we should see our first event.

I would like to put some salt down with in the next few weeks LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i am not sure if my butt is ready for long hours in the truck yet need some more food first


----------



## carl b

I put my salter on today. I put a vibrator on it to help the flow . plows will wait till I see some snow .


----------



## Burkartsplow

carl b;871604 said:


> I put my salter on today. I put a vibrator on it to help the flow . plows will wait till I see some snow .


Looks good. Maybe you will get to use it sometime soon.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

*Senior plow*

ok so solon pays for seniors to get one plow per storm or whatever. normally they get 2 stakes on the driveway and one in the tree lawn. makes sense since they have no idea where the houses are. but these cheap skates this year only put up one stake on the driveway and one in the tree lawn. Now i ask you this in a deep snow what if u forget which side of the stake ur sopposed to be on?


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;871618 said:


> ok so solon pays for seniors to get one plow per storm or whatever. normally they get 2 stakes on the driveway and one in the tree lawn. makes sense since they have no idea where the houses are. but these cheap skates this year only put up one stake on the driveway and one in the tree lawn. Now i ask you this in a deep snow what if u forget which side of the stake ur sopposed to be on?


are they all on the left or right side ?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

carl b;871708 said:


> are they all on the left or right side ?


thats a good question i didnt notice if they were or not


----------



## Lux Lawn

KGRlandscapeing;871618 said:


> Now i ask you this in a deep snow what if u forget which side of the stake ur sopposed to be on?


Then someone is going to be replacing alot of grass in the spring.

Who stakes the driveways???


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lux Lawn;871828 said:


> Then someone is going to be replacing alot of grass in the spring.
> 
> Who stakes the driveways???


i assume the company if u want to call it that that plows them


----------



## 4700dan

are you advertizing the spreader control or the marlboro lights ha ha


----------



## Lux Lawn

KGRlandscapeing;871845 said:


> i assume the company if u want to call it that that plows them


They will have some extra work then come spring.
One stake on each side of the drive works best.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I was heading to the womans house last night around 10:30 and i passed the guy that sold me my dump trailer and i do work for. Well he ended up calling me, yes at 10:30!, and said he was looking at possibly carrying a snowplow line and stuff like that. The closest plow dealer is about 20 mins away in good weather. I thought it was a great idea but i told him to look into snowdogg instead because when i saw them at the expo i liked them but just no dealer. He ends up calling me again at 11:30! saying that he sent in for info about becoming a dealer or what not. I thought that was kinda cool that he would call me and take my advice on some of that. Im hoping he gets a line of plows for next year cause i'd buy one from him.


----------



## TRKling

Kevin... its the economics  Cheapest bid won the contract. Some cities that used to do it are no longer because of the costs associated to the cities budget - which I think is personally wrong.

Which you would think in a city the size of Solon, with as much revenue that city has from its industry, etc etc -- they would throw a few extra bones for their seniors. Last I heard, Solon was sitting on approx. $19M in their "Rainy Day" fund.

Shaker Heights is bigger based on lane miles than Solon, and I think Solon out equips Shaker hands down.


----------



## born2farm

Well we were shellin corn right behind the guys shop that my dad subs snow for so i walked inside to take a peak. Wish I would of got some pics. They had all three blizzards hooked up and the blizzard v-box. I talked to them a little and they said if I dont fill my route that they will have plenty of work either in a truck or skid and pusher for me.....so that will make winter a little easier to get through.


----------



## suzuki0702

solon has all the money in the world. stow plows for seniors too. even stake the drives real nice. pretty sure cuyahoga falls does it too!


----------



## carl b

4700dan;871853 said:


> are you advertizing the spreader control or the marlboro lights ha ha


gotta have my smokes



suzuki0702;871961 said:


> solon has all the money in the world. stow plows for seniors too. even stake the drives real nice. pretty sure cuyahoga falls does it too!


Tallmadge , does it too .No bidding needed the lawn guy has it . C.F. pays $40-45 per hour It has been a few years since they called me . Stow just started doing this 2 years ago . I have not checked with them to see how they pay.


----------



## Burkartsplow

My girlfriend works in Solon and all that industry they have is unbelievable. Everyvtime I go to visit her for lunch I just think to myself how much money this city is pulling in. It is just like Oak Harbor over on the lake by the Davis Bessie Nuclear Power Plant. They get so much money from them it is sick. There town is so small but there high school campus is like the size of a mini college. I bet Solon has a great school district. But we see how Kevin turned out so I may be wrong. J/k


----------



## TRKling

Actually, the Solon schools are ranked right up there.. very good. They made it through on their H.S Football playoffs, until they had to play Glenville last night.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;872024 said:


> My girlfriend works in Solon and all that industry they have is unbelievable. Everyvtime I go to visit her for lunch I just think to myself how much money this city is pulling in. It is just like Oak Harbor over on the lake by the Davis Bessie Nuclear Power Plant. They get so much money from them it is sick. There town is so small but there high school campus is like the size of a mini college. I bet Solon has a great school district. But we see how Kevin turned out so I may be wrong. J/k


and for the record i dropped out and got my GED at 17 health issues and hated all those rich people



TRKling;872061 said:


> Actually, the Solon schools are ranked right up there.. very good. They made it through on their H.S Football playoffs, until they had to play Glenville last night.


blame the kicker for that one they could of taken glenville if he would of had his stuff together. but to go 10 1 aint bad


----------



## suzuki0702

carl b;872015 said:


> gotta have my smokes
> 
> Tallmadge , does it too .No bidding needed the lawn guy has it . C.F. pays $40-45 per hour It has been a few years since they called me . Stow just started doing this 2 years ago . I have not checked with them to see how they pay.


the lawn guy? you meen erics plows with those junky arse vans converted to flat beds? lol wow


----------



## Burkartsplow

What is happening today guys.. I went out and did 7 final cuts in a development I work in today. I am telling you that last cut always looks the best to me. Got a call from this property manager company I signed this year. They gave me 8 apt building to take care of and just said they are taking over 2 more. I have a meeting at 430 to talk about them and another property management company called and asked me to bid an apt they manage. I have one other bid out there I am waiting on, but if I pick up this extra work I am going to have to sub some of it out. Now all I need to do is get my new bar in the mail and hookup my worklights on the rack and finish 8 more cleanups and I am ready for the snow.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;872586 said:


> What is happening today guys.. I went out and did 7 final cuts in a development I work in today. I am telling you that last cut always looks the best to me. Got a call from this property manager company I signed this year. They gave me 8 apt building to take care of and just said they are taking over 2 more. I have a meeting at 430 to talk about them and another property management company called and asked me to bid an apt they manage. I have one other bid out there I am waiting on, but if I pick up this extra work I am going to have to sub some of it out. Now all I need to do is get my new bar in the mail and hookup my worklights on the rack and finish 8 more cleanups and I am ready for the snow.


Is all this work on the westside?Seems like you have been pulling in tons of new Apartment Complexes lately. If you need subs let me know how many millions I can make working for you......payup


----------



## kc2006

Burkartsplow;872586 said:


> What is happening today guys.. I went out and did 7 final cuts in a development I work in today. I am telling you that last cut always looks the best to me. Got a call from this property manager company I signed this year. They gave me 8 apt building to take care of and just said they are taking over 2 more. I have a meeting at 430 to talk about them and another property management company called and asked me to bid an apt they manage. I have one other bid out there I am waiting on, but if I pick up this extra work I am going to have to sub some of it out. Now all I need to do is get my new bar in the mail and hookup my worklights on the rack and finish 8 more cleanups and I am ready for the snow.


send some of that luck my way. people are working for dirt cheap around here and i'm not landing anything unless i know the prop manager. i hate this area.


----------



## Burkartsplow

It all started with one prop. manager and she referred me to others. All the places are in lakewood which is nice. Picked a condo association this morning. took them 2 months to make a decision. It pays off to kee that initial manager happy. Referrals are the best advertisment you can get. I will keep you in mind if I need someone Larry. i have to put a route sheet together and see where my times are at. good luck on the bidding. i know there are alot companies out there dragging there feet on signing contracts.


----------



## suzuki0702

lotta people dragging there feet on signing up subs too! ive contacted 7 yes 7 companies that are looking for subs. 2 have replied and i think one is just full of crap. either way im going to busy this year. not burkart busy. but busy lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

It can snow now, I just finished my last final for the year so college is done till January. Im done mowing now too so snow hurry up!


----------



## Pirsch

Hey Question for you guys up in the Cleveland area... Have you seen or heard of a company called Ohio Ambulance? They've expanded down here to the Cincinnati area and going to move to the Dayton area here next month and I have an interview with them.

Was wondering what you know and if they're as big as what I was told.

PM me with your answers. 

Thanks


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom nice truck with the plow and spreader on. I saw you driving around today on Morley rd at 9:45. What happened to not driving around with it on til the snows flying. LOL :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;874213 said:


> Hey Tom nice truck with the plow and spreader on. I saw you driving around today on Morley rd at 9:45. What happened to not driving around with it on til the snows flying. LOL :laughing: :laughing:


I was on my way over to Eshelman's to get the leaky thing looked at. Put it on to check it all out and saw it was squirting fluid everywhere. Morley is my shortcut around 84 and 20 since I dont drive on the freeway with the plow on. Im done doing clean ups so I put the spreader on just so I dont have to screw with it when it does decide to snow. Plus I wont be driving it daily now since Im done for the season and will just beat on the Blazer for now


----------



## Pirsch

he's also getting ready for this weekend where they say we MIGHT get some... Kinda like Wash your Car and it will rain...Well Tom's deal.... Put Plow on it will Snow!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, usually it is put my plow on and it wont snow, lol. But the wash the car and it will rain holds true, as does wash the car and the birds will use it for target practice, LOL. What snow we may or may not get this weekend will more than likely melt on contact due to the surface temps and the day temps being in the 50's or better


----------



## thesnowman269

we could use a good week or two of freezing temps. and then a BIG snow storm. that would b great!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

thesnowman269;874373 said:


> we could use a good week or two of freezing temps. and then a BIG snow storm. that would b great!


hey now dont go crazy need a few little snows to shake out all of the slow paying people


----------



## Clapper&Company

Need a light snow to work the kinks out, and get the ppl dragging there feet in gear


----------



## Pirsch

Clapper&Company;874533 said:


> Need a light snow to work the kinks out


I usually get a good looking gal to give me a massage...


----------



## Lux Lawn

KGRlandscapeing;874394 said:


> hey now dont go crazy need a few little snows to shake out all of the slow paying people


Thats what I am hoping for. I got several contract still out there, don't know what these people are waiting for to send them in. A few snow flakes falling this weekend should scare them enough to mail them off to me.payup


----------



## f250man

Well Tom sounds like the YELLOW cures has already started with the DOGG. 

I sure hope not for your sake.


----------



## thesnowman269

your right that is very true


----------



## Pirsch

Pirsch;874179 said:


> Hey Question for you guys up in the Cleveland area... Have you seen or heard of a company called Ohio Ambulance? They've expanded down here to the Cincinnati area and going to move to the Dayton area here next month and I have an interview with them.
> 
> Was wondering what you know and if they're as big as what I was told.
> 
> PM me with your answers.
> 
> Thanks


Guess nobody knows!


----------



## kc2006

Pirsch;874595 said:


> I usually get a good looking gal to give me a massage...


Clap only hires men for a reason...


----------



## Pirsch

kc2006;875445 said:


> Clap only hires men for a reason...


I've heard that... Hey Tom you would know wouldn't you? :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Chucker Chucker !!!!!!

Every one thinks there funny!!!!


Kurt buy a plow yet?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is a real knee slapper right there guys Bastards, LOL


----------



## slone

whats up tom?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ohio ambulance dosent ring anybells


----------



## suzuki0702

guys im all ready for the thursday and friday snow! lol this year im using 80 quikrete bags that have been sitting out in the rain. nice heavy rocks!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont get too crazy about the snow yet, lol. Truck looks good though

Slone, not much here, how have you been


----------



## slone

i'm doing good tom thanks. i was looking at some lightbars from mill supply. i might be in the twighlight zone though. it says you posted at 5:52 and my clock says it only five


----------



## slone

let me know when you want to tackle those timbrens


----------



## clark lawn

You guys will like this. A buddy of mine got laid off this week from his paving job, he goes to call in for his unemployment and the guy that answered is in India. WTF our tax dollars are going to pay the wages of these people and they outsource them.He called out local talk radio and told them about it on the air and he is calling both our current congressman and also our former one, and anyone from this area knows who he is and his reputation.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

slone;875787 said:


> i'm doing good tom thanks. i was looking at some lightbars from mill supply. i might be in the twighlight zone though. it says you posted at 5:52 and my clock says it only five


Didnt you have this problem last year with the time change and your computer?? LOL I got the mill supply book too and they have some decent prices on the mini led bars in there. I believe they are the Buyers brand. Maybe this weekend you could bring the truck and timbrens out here and we could install them. I got the tools and can fire up the air compressor to use the impact or air ratchet if need be.

For some reason Alan, that does not surprise me. Seems like anything you have to call about ends up being answered by Apu in India. Bad enough half of the shyt we buy is made in China


----------



## slone

sounds good to me. you know us old guys are a step behind you young whipper snappers.i'll call you friday to see whats good for you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think it could be the computer is behind the times, lol. Anytime saturday or even sunday is fine by me. The wife has this weekend off, so I wont have to play mr.mom. Should be halfway decent this weekend to pop them in too. If you need something welded up too, bring it since I got my mig here too


----------



## slone

ok. i'll give you a call. hope you and your family have a great thanksgiving.


----------



## slone

i am trying to find some steel rims for my truck. i want to use them for plowing. i sold the ones that came on my truck originally. what a mistake.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You and your family also have a great thanksgiving!!!

Check around on craigslist. There are some there once in a while. I would give you mine, but then I would have nothing to drive on, lol. Hard to plow with the truck sitting on cinder blocks:laughing:


----------



## f250man

Well Tom sounds like the YELLOW cures has already started with the DOGG. 

I sure hope not for your sake


The Clap has his spreader on to. I told him to put the blade on to like his little brother Tom LOL :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, they are dealer errors kinda like your issues. The fluid spray is due to the reservoir being over-filled and my turn signal issue is from the wrong harness being put in since my truck has the auto headlights. Very simple things to correct though and Buyers is on top of things. Otherwise hopefully no yellow curse issue 

LOL the plow is back off for now. Glad I put in on so I get these issues figured out prior to the snow flying


----------



## f250man

Mine were Western issues with bad processing and then dealer issues on top of that.

Western issue was the manifold and welds 

Dealer issue bad setup and install. 

But all fixed now and waiting on some SNOW payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Youd think spending 4 grand with someone would result in them doing a good job and not over-looking crap like this. I guess they just want the money and us out of their hair. Then we come back later and put a boot in their arse. My fluid peeing issue I took care of since it is kinda pointless to let the dealer do something that takes me 5 seconds to do


----------



## f250man

Yea the worst part is I could not decide on Western or Boss and the dealer and friend at the dealer said they both had issues and would not sway me either way so I always wanted Western so I went with them and had major issues and then my dealer closes.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is how it always works Steve. Nope still gotta fix it. Trying to get the Clap to help me fix it since he is the strobe guy


----------



## f250man

So Tom did you get your light bar problem fixed or is it beyond fixing


----------



## f250man

I should of bought a dogg and save some money for a new light bar


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;876015 said:


> I should of bought a dogg and save some money for a new light bar


Well no one thought Carnegie was going to slam its doors all of a sudden and your Western was gonna be a turd. Once you get a few plows under your belt, save a lil $$$ for the lightbar fund.


----------



## f250man

Did you get yours fixed or is it beyond fixing.


----------



## f250man

You dont know anyone with a old buyers or meyers salt spreader lid that is 24x24 do you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

My lightbar is fixable, but I kinda want to get a led mini or get a fullsize with more strobes and work lights. 

Not off hand, no


----------



## f250man

Trade the Clap your big one for his mini bar on the Chevy


----------



## f250man

Theres a guy here in town that has some mini leds for $225 and said he would take $190 for each


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I saw that ad on CL. Do you know the guy?? I think a nice led once would be kinda cool.


----------



## f250man

it is a new truck and car audio place. Here in town


----------



## f250man

It would be nice but I dont like the idea of it resetting back to default every time you shut it off


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Guess I will have to come take a look after the holidays this week. Just want it to mount on the backrack, not suction cupped to my roof. Resetting it every time would get kinda old after a while though.


----------



## f250man

yea I would permently mount it to the back rack to.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah it would be kinda silly to have the rack and not mount a light to it. I do want to get some work lights or strobes to mount on mine soon. Got 2 more spots in the strobe box to power them


----------



## f250man

I need a new strobe supply only 3 out of the 6 outlets are working


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;876056 said:


> It would be nice but I dont like the idea of it resetting back to default every time you shut it off


Steve, those are nice looking lights, but why do you have to reset it after shutting it off? It doesn't save the pattern it was on or what?


----------



## Easy

All you guys have a great Thanksgiving!!! Hope you all do well this year.
Don


----------



## f250man

Don you have a great Thanksgiving to

And Larry it is programed to go back to the default factory setting when it is shut off


----------



## Lux Lawn

Steve,is that the light you bought.
For $190 I would probably buy one if I needed one. I just bought a couple deck light that I mounted over each headrest.


----------



## Lux Lawn

At least that light has the suction cups, mine has a magnet. Damn magnets leave rust rings, I got some rubber pieces to slide ofthe magnets.


----------



## f250man

No I am thinking about going to get one here on Friday from him.

I am going to mount it permanent to the back rack


----------



## Pirsch

Trying to get the Clap to help me fix it since he is the strobe guy[/QUOTE said:


> No Clap is the only one up in that area that the police allow to flash people not work on peoples flashers! :laughing:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Steve,
I got my new mini justice super led today form UPS. I plugged it and it is very bright. I am going to permanent mount it to the top of the rack. It will just fit under a fe wof clients clearance issues. It is a pretty sweet bar. I am going to hook it all up on friday and I will have pics and video up by saturday.everybody have a great thanksgiving. I am down in New philadelphia in Clapper company at my girls parents place. I may head out and see if clap is at the bar.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Burkartsplow;876535 said:


> Hey Steve,
> I got my new mini justice super led today form UPS. I plugged it and it is very bright. I am going to permanent mount it to the top of the rack. It will just fit under a fe wof clients clearance issues. It is a pretty sweet bar. I am going to hook it all up on friday and I will have pics and video up by saturday.everybody have a great thanksgiving. I am down in New philadelphia in Clapper company at my girls parents place. I may head out and see if clap is at the bar.


Better watch it, your end up in 922 Land !!! ROFLMAO


----------



## tls22

Happy thanksgiving ohio :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Happy Thanksgiving Guys. 

Have not been around here much lately. My Mom has been in the hosptial and I am behind on getting my lawns finished up for the year. With any luck I am hopeful on Monday I will be done. Mom is now home and doing better but not where she was a week ago as far as strength. That will come back to her though. So we are just going to stay in Columbus instead of making the drive to Cinccinnati. 

Looking forward to some seat time in the truck with the snow and soon. Was over reading on Skyeye weather and there is some talk about some storms in the next couple of weeks. Once I get back into the swing of things I will find out more about the impending storms. But for now back into the kitchen for me. 

Have a great day, 


JP


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tls22;877051 said:


> Happy thanksgiving ohio :waving:


hes aliveeeeeee and JP goodluck with everything and happy turkey day


----------



## dmontgomery

Got the Salt Dogg installed and tested this AM...... really looking forward to getting to use it.... Happy Thanksgiving everyone....


----------



## kootoomootoo

Weather guy thinks there will be a pretty serious storm in the area next friday.....laying sod that day.....should be fun.

I hooked up meyer plow E60 PUMP today............goes up, goes left and right........wont go down.

Replace A valve or other ideas...


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP, hope all is well!! If you need anything you know my number!

TIm, Hows things in NJ? Got your back pack blower and push broom ready for this winter?


----------



## VBigFord20

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 

Its been a very somber week around here. Last Friday a very close family friend was murdered by her boyfriend who then killed himself. The funeral was yesterday so we just had a small gathering today. When something like this happens it makes you appreciate the people in your life more because you never know when they can be taken from you.


----------



## GatorDL55

kootoomootoo;877307 said:


> Weather guy thinks there will be a pretty serious storm in the area next friday.....laying sod that day.....should be fun.
> 
> I hooked up meyer plow E60 PUMP today............goes up, goes left and right........wont go down.
> 
> Replace A valve or other ideas...


Make sure your connection is clean and free of corrosion. when one of the pins on the connector on mine gets corroded my E58H won't go down.


----------



## f250man

Nico 

Happy Thanksgiving to you and I am sorry to hear about your friend

I just dont understand if you hate life that much then end yours and leave other people out of it.


----------



## Lux Lawn

VBigFord20;877476 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
> 
> Its been a very somber week around here. Last Friday a very close family friend was murdered by her boyfriend who then killed himself. The funeral was yesterday so we just had a small gathering today. When something like this happens it makes you appreciate the people in your life more because you never know when they can be taken from you.


Nico, sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I am not one to judge anybody who can take the life another or them self since i have been in that slump befor with the not caring for my life. The inner working of the mind is not to be dicescted things happen. Sorry for your loss 

Also it was snowing like crazy this morning thank god for the all wheel drive in my moms escape would of been all over the place yes i was out shopping with the crazyies. There are still some nice people in this world i was suprised.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think I may be kinda dumb. I had to my the truck so the wife could go to work this morning. Well I just walked outside in my bare feet. That was a real rude, quick way to wake up, lol. And there is no way in heck that I would even go anywhere today. Screw all those crazy a-holes. Im actually glad it did not snow here. Didnt have to go anywhere and deal with idiots. Actually kinda hoping it doesnt snow around here for a good long while. Could use the time off


----------



## clark lawn

it snowed here but just covered the grass nothing sticking to the drive or road but there were people out salting last night.


----------



## carl b

we had snow on the grass here today now its going away. I need to do 5 clean-ups than it can stay .


----------



## EPPSLLC

clark lawn;877852 said:


> it snowed here but just covered the grass nothing sticking to the drive or road but there were people out salting last night.


send it to KY PLEASE!!!!


----------



## EPPSLLC

anybody got a used copy of the SIMA snow plow training video I'm lokoing for one to show my new guy ... he has never plowed b 4 .... how do you all train your employees?


----------



## kc2006

I was supposed to go shopping this morning, was gunna get a 50" tv for the new house. Slept through the alarm and got up at 7 lol. oh well.

Anyone wanna come fight with my POS meyer?? I was repairing the king bolt hole so i figured i'd throw greaseable pivot pins in while I was half way there. Pins came right out of the sector but cant get them out of the moldboard. Trying to find someone with a torch so i can get them out. I hate meyers.


----------



## carl b

some guys salted today . :laughing::laughing::laughing
desperation


----------



## Clapper&Company

Lets start the year off right!
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=878052&postcount=23


----------



## Clapper&Company

carl b;878054 said:


> some guys salted today . :laughing::laughing::laughing
> desperation


City of Akron, had some trucks out today

ODOT was running are dumping salt like mad this morning LOL


----------



## Pirsch

Only snow I seen this morning was the old ladies at Walmat fighting over stuff... :realmad:
Now who else spent way to much money today? payup


----------



## carl b

Clapper&Company;878056 said:


> City of Akron, had some trucks out today
> 
> ODOT was running are dumping salt like mad this morning LOL


you plowing up this year ? Odot & the city do bridges .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea I know what they were doing, 

I saw Odot doing a few hills to....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I didnt go shopping anywhere. I hate dealing with the morons around here. At best buy in Mentor, people camp out and do it shirtless. Be cool if it was chicks, but they showed it on the news this morning and it was a bunch of fat shirtless guys playing cornhole outside their tents. I am more of an online shopper anyways. The wife controls all the $$$ so she can get what she wants for christmas, lol. Kids just want toys. My 3yr old has more fun playing in the empty boxes pretending they are race cars or trucks. I just want a couple new pairs of thermal socks and underwear, non-steel toe boots, carhartt vest, and a couple flannels.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

The county dumped liquid on the bridges around here this morning but was worthless as there was only fluries. Went shopping but now till a few hours ago and only went to get water softner salt and then back home.


----------



## kootoomootoo

kc2006;878049 said:


> I was supposed to go shopping this morning, was gunna get a 50" tv for the new house. Slept through the alarm and got up at 7 lol. oh well.
> 
> Anyone wanna come fight with my POS meyer?? I was repairing the king bolt hole so i figured i'd throw greaseable pivot pins in while I was half way there. Pins came right out of the sector but cant get them out of the moldboard. Trying to find someone with a torch so i can get them out. I hate meyers.


I had to pay a guy with a torch........it took 2 hours to get them out.....had to slice a hole down the middle and reweld.

I bought a new 50in tv earlier this week ...hh gregg had better deals than Best Buy...if you negotiate
Panasonic g15 plasma....cheapest online I have seen it anywhere is $1150 plus shipping....hh gregg had it for $1399 on sale.........ended up paying $900 plus tax.
Best buy has the same tv (g10) on sale for $1299

Went back and bought panasonic 1200w 7 channel bluray home theater from the same guy..its da bomb


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;877104 said:


> hes aliveeeeeee and JP goodluck with everything and happy turkey day


Kevin, I don't feel like it. Yesterday afternoon my throat started hurting and I was in bed by 10:15 last night. Felt good earlier, now I feel like I want to crawl back in bed.



Clapper&Company;877331 said:


> JP, hope all is well!! If you need anything you know my number!
> 
> TIm, Hows things in NJ? Got your back pack blower and push broom ready for this winter?


Yeah, I got your number it is plastered all over the eastside down here in applebees restaurants. :laughing::laughing: j/k

Thanks for the offer Ron.


----------



## Young Pup

I guess we had snow on the roof tops and cars down here this morning. I slept in till 10 am. Good thing it was not icy or I would have been like .


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;878251 said:


> Kevin, I don't feel like it. Yesterday afternoon my throat started hurting and I was in bed by 10:15 last night. Felt good earlier, now I feel like I want to crawl back in bed.
> 
> Yeah, I got your number it is plastered all over the eastside down here in applebees restaurants. :laughing::laughing: j/k
> 
> Thanks for the offer Ron.


I guess having them all over applebees is better then, Plaster all over the Male Restrooms like Tom's are!!! You go up to Lake Co there everywhere !!!!

Steve, was telling me he even saw them hanging up at some pig farms!!!!

ROFLMAO


----------



## f250man

JP don't forget the vic's before bed. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Hey JP how is Shawn doing haven't seen him on here since last winter?


----------



## f250man

Clapper&Company;878262 said:


> Plaster all over the Male Restrooms like Tom's are!!! You go up to Lake Co there everywhere !!!!
> 
> Steve, was telling me he even saw them hanging up at some pig farms!!!!
> 
> ROFLMAO


Ron why do you have to tell everyone that stuff. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;878267 said:


> Ron why do you have to tell everyone that stuff. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Sorry Steve, but you know its funny!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Again you are all bastards


----------



## Clapper&Company

From what Mike S, was telling me Shawns doing pretty good for himself !!!!


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;878270 said:


> Again you are all bastards


Now Now Tom you would not like us any other way. :laughing: :laughing:

Thanks Ron for the update

Ron quit lurking around here. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;878262 said:


> I guess having them all over applebees is better then, Plaster all over the Male Restrooms like Tom's are!!! You go up to Lake Co there everywhere !!!!
> 
> Steve, was telling me he even saw them hanging up at some pig farms!!!!
> 
> ROFLMAO


You are bad.



f250man;878263 said:


> JP don't forget the vic's before bed. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Hey JP how is Shawn doing haven't seen him on here since last winter?


Shawn is doing pretty darn good for himself. He is in the process of getting a plow for his dump that he picked up this summer. Chevy 4500 I believe. It is getting a v-box as well. He is working on a stone patio right now plus going to college.



Clapper&Company;878273 said:


> From what Mike S, was telling me Shawns doing pretty good for himself !!!!


Yes he is.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;878167 said:


> I just want a couple new pairs of thermal socks and underwear, non-steel toe boots, carhartt vest, and a couple flannels.


Tom, I'm glad we all have your Christmas list now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is what happens when I am sitting around bored. I start rambling on about the stupidest shyt, lol.


----------



## Clapper&Company

NICE TOM,

I need to get a new Vest, and some new boots


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steel toes kinda suck arse when it gets cold. Im not much into the overshoes, so I like them to be water proof too. I dont think any boots could be as worn out as that one pair you had a couple years ago Ron.


----------



## f250man

The over shoe rubbers are the Claps trademark. LOL :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;878329 said:


> Steel toes kinda suck arse when it gets cold. Im not much into the overshoes, so I like them to be water proof too. I dont think any boots could be as worn out as that one pair you had a couple years ago Ron.


Yea LOL I got my money out of them ones, remember you could see my shock!



f250man;878338 said:


> The over shoe rubbers are the Claps trademark. LOL :laughing: :laughing:


The Over Shoes were great, im still upset that red wing stop making them


----------



## VBigFord20

f250man;877490 said:


> Nico
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and I am sorry to hear about your friend
> 
> I just dont understand if you hate life that much then end yours and leave other people out of it.


Thats how I feel. The guy was a total ******* for what he did. Its a horrible loss and she was a great women who will be deeply missed by all who knew her.

I woke up to 2" of wet snow this morning, I was confused because I did not know it was going to snow in the first place. I actually saw people plowing, I saw no need to since most of it melted already. Of coarse I did get stuck behind some dumb women who could not go over 9mph in the white stuff.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah Ron did kinda trademark those things, lol. 

Those boots were just custom vented for the summer months, LOL:laughing:


----------



## f250man

Ron don't be so cheap and buy some good boots that are gortex and you won't need those over shoes


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve he needs the rubber overshoes for all the sheep farms, LOL:laughing: Gotta be a "happy farmer" LOL


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;878365 said:


> Steve he needs the rubber overshoes for all the sheep farms, LOL:laughing: Gotta be a "happy farmer" LOL


That it is Wrong he is a happy cow farmer. and wearing those rubbers keep him protected. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

I Had some good Gortex boots,

But between the salt, and long hours in the snow, they dont last.

Last year, I started wearing Muck books in the winter! they work out pretty good.


----------



## kc2006

get some ariat's. red wing has gone down hill since they went overseas a few years back i think. My ariats were 175 bucks, they're 2 years old now, warm & comfy, look like they've been hardly worn but i've worn them quite a bit even in the summer, they don't get real hot in the hot weather for some reason. I got some of their steel toes too and they're the only ones i've ever been able to wear cus they dont cut into my toes.

Got the POS meyer done. I had to rent a torch, took about 15 mins after i had that. put 1/4" plate on the bottom, and 3/8" plate on the top of the king bolt area, welded up the worn center holes and redrilled. No play now! I hate meyer.


----------



## Clapper&Company

OK TOM,

I had to dig up the photo you took of my boot LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;878379 said:


> I Had some good Gortex boots,
> 
> But between the salt, and long hours in the snow, they dont last.
> 
> Last year, I started wearing Muck books in the winter! they work out pretty good.


What is a muck book????????


----------



## f250man

Clapper&Company;878384 said:


> OK TOM,
> 
> I had to dig up the photo you took of my boot LOL


That looks like the Claps Sunday boot to me or is that the going out dancing boot. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## f250man

Its those big yellow boots Tom wears on the pig farm back home :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

That pair of redwings lasted over a year.

I started with a pair last winter and had the toe rip out by spring.

Wearing Durashocks right now, and the Stichin in the sides started letting go about 100 days in to them


----------



## f250man

They shouldn't do that just riding around in the truck LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Young Pup;878386 said:


> What is a muck book????????


http://www.muckbootcompany.com/

This is what I wear:


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;878390 said:


> That looks like the Claps Sunday boot to me or is that the going out dancing boot. :laughing::laughing:


This is my going out dancing boot!










And Let me tell you what, I went from a dance one night, it was snowing so I ran in town to do some plowing and walks.... Not a good Idea in them boots!


----------



## kc2006

f250man;878395 said:


> They shouldn't do that just riding around in the truck LOL


lmao.

he rubs his foot against the trans tunnel too much


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;878392 said:


> Its those big yellow boots Tom wears on the pig farm back home :laughing: :laughing:


Ok now I have this nice picture of Tom and Ron in these things. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## f250man

kc2006;878411 said:


> lmao.
> 
> he rubs his foot against the trans tunnel too much


Thats why you can see the road when you drive his truck from the boots rubbing so much.:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## f250man

Young Pup;878413 said:


> Ok now I have this nice picture of Tom and Ron in these things. :laughing::laughing:


They share the same pair JP :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

What happen was I would rub the top of my toe ... with the heal of my other boot when breaking


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;878418 said:


> They share the same pair JP :laughing: :laughing:


Ok so instead of the Ron and Tom hour, they now have the Ron and Tom boot. :laughing:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Knew I shouldnt have brought up rubber overshoes. It came back to bite me in the arse, lol

Thanks JP.......(turd)


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom just for you LOL:laughing:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL Ron that is funny


----------



## f250man

Clapper&Company;878429 said:


> Tom just for you LOL:laughing:


Tom why is Ron biting your arse. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company




----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, I told you we shouldnt have park here!!!


----------



## f250man

Ron that looks like your Buddy Steve from Kentucky. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Nice pictures Ron. 

Since Tom is calling me a turd, I think I should get me some them muck boots too. :laughing: Just so I don't get my shoes covered in turds. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

[/QUO

Now Ron is trying to sit on Tom's face. Man you guys need to keep this stuff in private. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;878446 said:


> Ron that looks like your Buddy Steve from Kentucky. LOL


Think we can get some warm one off the back?:laughing:


----------



## f250man

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## f250man

He might send you some along with the cookies :laughing:


----------



## 4700dan

Ron, it's Dan did you get that deer photo I sent you yesterday that was funny:laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL yea I did, It was pretty Funny !!!


----------



## 4700dan

I will send u alot more


----------



## RhinoL&L

Hey guys! havent been on in a while, read a few posts but been pretty busy this year... Thanks for the good words JP, clap and mike! They are right, ill try to get pics up of the dump after it gets all the goodies put on! Hopefully ill get on here a little more when things slow down in a week.


----------



## Clapper&Company

WOW you say his name and he shows up!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah thats how i am. just havent had time to get on lately but when i do i just see if anything exciting happens and then off to something else, but its slowing down soon so ill have more time to sit on here!


----------



## Young Pup

Told you guys that he was alive and well. 

Shawn have you talked to Billy? He might need our help on Sunday to put his plow carriage on at Valentinos. He is going to try to get it set up before it goes into the body shop. We will probably need Jeffs help to, that is one heavy piece of metal.


----------



## suzuki0702

Clapper&Company;878384 said:


> OK TOM,
> 
> I had to dig up the photo you took of my boot LOL


whod u let use your boots? i know your leg is phatter than that!:laughing:


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;878666 said:


> Told you guys that he was alive and well.
> 
> Shawn have you talked to Billy? He might need our help on Sunday to put his plow carriage on at Valentinos. He is going to try to get it set up before it goes into the body shop. We will probably need Jeffs help to, that is one heavy piece of metal.


no but what time? yeah i bet i saw it last week. your right im doing well! hows mom?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;878686 said:


> no but what time? yeah i bet i saw it last week. your right im doing well! hows mom?


Not real sure, he has not confirmed it yet. We talked on Wednesday afternoon about possibly doing it on Sunday. Told him to let me know.

Mom is doing better today. We got her home on Wednesday and she seems to be doing pretty good. Thanks for asking.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;878696 said:


> Not real sure, he has not confirmed it yet. We talked on Wednesday afternoon about possibly doing it on Sunday. Told him to let me know.
> 
> Mom is doing better today. We got her home on Wednesday and she seems to be doing pretty good. Thanks for asking.


Good. Just let me know if you guys need help. One of the backpacks is acting up, hard to start sometimes and sounds like its not running full throttle... We still have a full day of leaves tom. too.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;878703 said:


> Good. Just let me know if you guys need help. One of the backpacks is acting up, hard to start sometimes and sounds like its not running full throttle... We still have a full day of leaves tom. too.


Did you check the air filter to make sure it is clean? Pull the plug out and check it too. I too still have work to do, but I have a caught a cold or something. Stayed inside all day today. Should have bought an echo. lol

I will have Billy call you if he is going to do it.


----------



## TRKling

Ok, who is ready for a nice Lake Effect storm? 

It's time to begin the snow dance. Indians danced for rain, snowplower's dance for snow - right? ;-)


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;878711 said:


> Did you check the air filter to make sure it is clean? Pull the plug out and check it too. I too still have work to do, but I have a caught a cold or something. Stayed inside all day today. Should have bought an echo. lol
> 
> I will have Billy call you if he is going to do it.


no i havent had a chance to look at it yet, just noticed a day or 2 ago. I will check tht stuff though. Sam said he thought there was gas coming out by the choke switch? ill take a look over the weekend and call you if i cant figure it out haha i like my stihls!

That sucks about the cold, i had one the past few weeks but am getting better. We are just trying to get the leaves done so we can finish up those patios and a grading job!


----------



## f250man

Clapper&Company;878633 said:


> WOW you say his name and he shows up!!!


Yep I asked how he was doing and then he appears.


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;878729 said:


> no i havent had a chance to look at it yet, just noticed a day or 2 ago. I will check tht stuff though. Sam said he thought there was gas coming out by the choke switch? ill take a look over the weekend and call you if i cant figure it out haha i like my stihls!
> 
> That sucks about the cold, i had one the past few weeks but am getting better. We are just trying to get the leaves done so we can finish up those patios and a grading job!


make sure the fuel is completely on right there and make sure there is not a pin hole as well close by. I was hoping to be done by Monday. We shall see how that goes. Everything for the most part is done just getting the last few leaves out of the beds from the shrubs and stuff and a final cut on those yards.


----------



## f250man

Thats great to hear Shawn that the economy hasn't't hurt you to bad. Good luck this winter.


----------



## RhinoL&L

f250man;878745 said:


> Thats great to hear Shawn that the economy hasn't't hurt you to bad. Good luck this winter.


I thought everyone had just forgotten about me good to hear people still know who i am! this has been a good year, very lucky! thanks steve--good luck to you too!:waving:


----------



## RhinoL&L

Young Pup;878741 said:


> make sure the fuel is completely on right there and make sure there is not a pin hole as well close by. I was hoping to be done by Monday. We shall see how that goes. Everything for the most part is done just getting the last few leaves out of the beds from the shrubs and stuff and a final cut on those yards.


ok thanks, ill let you know if i find something. Im off to bed now, work at 645 tm.


----------



## tls22

KGRlandscapeing;877104 said:


> hes aliveeeeeee and JP goodluck with everything and happy turkey day


lol...im back for another year.....Hope you had a great thanksgiving kgr. Now im just lookin for winter...has anyone seen it?



Clapper&Company;877331 said:


> JP, hope all is well!! If you need anything you know my number!
> 
> TIm, Hows things in NJ? Got your back pack blower and push broom ready for this winter?


lol.........things are good ron. Have one week left for clean-ups.....put a new battery,fan belt, and air filter on the gmc........now just need to service the plow. Man that fan belt was a pain getting back on.....i see why they get 100 bucks to do it at the shop. How are you pal? I hope you had a great turkey day.....oh and have seen winter yet?


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;878757 said:


> ok thanks, ill let you know if i find something. Im off to bed now, work at 645 tm.


Ok Shawn. I am outta here too.


----------



## Clapper&Company

tls22;878763 said:


> lol...im back for another year.....Hope you had a great thanksgiving kgr. Now im just lookin for winter...has anyone seen it?
> 
> lol.........things are good ron. Have one week left for clean-ups.....put a new battery,fan belt, and air filter on the gmc........now just need to service the plow. Man that fan belt was a pain getting back on.....i see why they get 100 bucks to do it at the shop. How are you pal? I hope you had a great turkey day.....oh and have seen winter yet?


Had a great turkey day, Thanks!

Just about got everything ready to go for snow, I think!

Need another few evenings in the office to get all the paper work, warp up!


----------



## f250man

So Ron you get the truck fixed today?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Got the Muffler fix

Nothing else LOL


----------



## f250man

Well thats a start


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey steve I got the lightbar all ready to mount on the back rack. It is bright, even during the day. I like it alot. I had to do a little fab work to make sure it would mount as close to the of the back rack as one job I have 3/4 inch clearance between the top of the post of the back rack and the cement roof off a parking garage. The lightbar is level with the top of the rack, so I am in the clear. I am going to run the plug through the 3rd braklight and into the cab. I was going to hard wire it but I thought this would work just as well and it is all led so it wont mess up my aux 12v socket. I am going to finish the install on monday. Did you ever hear back from that guy or was that a bust.


----------



## born2farm

well looked at a newer truck today. It was a 2003 Ford F350 Superduty v8 Powerstroke. Cab and a half long bed. The truck only had 74800 miles on it and I know the guy who owns it and he has babied it its whole life because he has always had a company truck. He wants $17,000 and says he is pretty firm there...thought about offering 15000 cash and see but IDK. what do you guys think.


----------



## kashman

kc2006;878049 said:


> I was supposed to go shopping this morning, was gunna get a 50" tv for the new house. Slept through the alarm and got up at 7 lol. oh well.
> 
> Anyone wanna come fight with my POS meyer?? I was repairing the king bolt hole so i figured i'd throw greaseable pivot pins in while I was half way there. Pins came right out of the sector but cant get them out of the moldboard. Trying to find someone with a torch so i can get them out. I hate meyers.


cut them and buy new lot ezr it what i did just weld new tubes on they are cheap


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Brock be careful on the 03 superduty. Pending when it was built, it could have the 7.3 or 6.0 diesel. The 03's and the 6.0 were a nightmare combo to say the least. Worst diesel Ford ever produced, imo. If it has the 7.3, I would be on that like a cat at a fish fry. I think 15k would be a fair offer. I checked the blue book on that truck, and it is right around 19,500. Im not sure about if it is loaded or not.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;880396 said:


> Brock be careful on the 03 superduty. Pending when it was built, it could have the 7.3 or 6.0 diesel. The 03's and the 6.0 were a nightmare combo to say the least. Worst diesel Ford ever produced, imo. If it has the 7.3, I would be on that like a cat at a fish fry. I think 15k would be a fair offer. I checked the blue book on that truck, and it is right around 19,500. Im not sure about if it is loaded or not.


Its happier then a cat at a fish Fry!!!! If your going to use my trade marks us them right tom


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Didnt want to use it exactly, lol. Doesnt hurt to change it up a lil bit.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;880405 said:


> Didnt want to use it exactly, lol. Doesnt hurt to change it up a lil bit.


Just dosent sound as good! LOL


----------



## f250man

I want to see some pics Aaron.

And the guy was a bust never sent any pics.

Hey Ron what happened to you last night one minute we were talking and the next you signed out and you were gone.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;880467 said:


> Hey Ron what happened to you last night one minute we were talking and the next you signed out and you were gone.


It was past rons bed time.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Going to be installing Slone's timbrens on his truck this afternoon. Should be fun and hopefully goes smoother than my install did. I had to torch out the old bolts since they were kinda crusty.


----------



## dmontgomery

Ok so the Dodge is in for maintenance, new ball joints, new alternator, rear brakes and transmission flush, fill, filter swap...... not priceless..... $2400....


----------



## f250man

Burkartsplow;880518 said:


> It was past rons bed time.


Sure was he feel asleep at 8 last night.

To much time riding around in the truck. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

dmontgomery;880689 said:


> Ok so the Dodge is in for maintenance, new ball joints, new alternator, rear brakes and transmission flush, fill, filter swap...... not priceless..... $2400....


OUCH!!!! That sure is a nice truck though. Worth putting the money into. 2400 still is a big hit though

Got Slone's timbrens installed. Took a bit of PB blaster and swearing but it is done. Was much easier than mine though. Having 2 people is much easier than doing that myself. We also painted up his frame real nice too.

We need to get together for lunch or dinner before it snows. Dave said he hasnt met any of you yet and would like too.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Tom, Do you think I can tack weld the bottom part of the saber lights as they dont stay where they are supposed to. I would think a few little welds and they would hold fast. Let me know if you think it will work, Cause you know how they become lose and there is no way of tightening them down cause the the bolts and nut will just turn when you try.


----------



## dmontgomery

Yeah I am not thrilled about it but it is an 05 and this is the first time I have had to do the ball -joints and alternator... the u-joints and the rear driveshaft were replaced on warranty last year.....

Nothing like starting a winter in the hole.......


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;880891 said:


> Hey Tom, Do you think I can tack weld the bottom part of the saber lights as they dont stay where they are supposed to. I would think a few little welds and they would hold fast. Let me know if you think it will work, Cause you know how they become lose and there is no way of tightening them down cause the the bolts and nut will just turn when you try.


thats a good question my studs r broke too


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Warranties are a good thing. Never owned a vehicle with one though, lol. I feel your pain on starting the winter in the red. Hopefully it snows alot for all of us to make some $$ in!!!

I would think you could put a few tack welds on the lights. I wouldnt get too crazy though since the metal is very thin right there and you dont want to melt the plastic. Turn the juice way down and make sure the area is nice and clean for you. Give it a go and let me know how it works out. I am so glad I got rid of that whole nite sabre junk. No offense to you guys with them still. They could have done 1,000 things better with those lights.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Aaron, yea I see no reason not too!


----------



## OH350Crew

dmontgomery;880689 said:


> Ok so the Dodge is in for maintenance, new ball joints, new alternator, rear brakes and transmission flush, fill, filter swap...... not priceless..... $2400....


I just replaced my ball joints. Repair shop wanted $800 per side I did it this weekend for about $300 in parts. While I had it on jackstands I put a leveling kit on the front, now I need an alignment the steering wheel is really off center.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hey Ron,
I met a guy down in Logan OH that knows you. I did a patio/landscape job down there and he mows the property. We got to talking and found out we're both on Plowsite. Small world.


----------



## paradise1229

So, How is everyone doing? The truck is ready to go plow. 

OH350CREW, I know a guy that will do 300.00 both sides in Lake Milton. Other shops wanted 1,000 for both sides. Cost me 250.00 in parts. I used Moog ball joints.

I'm currently looking to subcontract for others and willing to help out when needed. 
I'll be out till mid next week, Just incase anyone needs to reach me. I'm getting out of town while I still can before the winter chaos hits.


----------



## clark lawn

Charles give me a call on the cell i know someone looking for a sub for some stuff in the niles area.


----------



## Young Pup

Working on cleanups today, and I let a freaking dog out of the yard. Had to spend 10 mins getting the dog back with the owner. Normally the dog barks and yaps at me and that is how I know he is out. He must have been hiding or something. Thank god it turned out ok, if it got hit by a car I don't know what I would have done. 

Cold out there today, even a mix of rain and snow showers around noon.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I bought myself some early christmas gifts. Got me some nice polo shirts that are the more sporty ones that breathe better, had those embroidered with name and logo on the front and then.. got carhartt coats with the logo on the back and name on front. Logo on the back has 79,000 stitches! On top of the 75 dollars for each coat, the embroidery for the back of one coat alone was $43!!! Not cheap but should show up good while im on the 4 wheeler plowing this winter.


----------



## dmontgomery

I got Moog joints as well.......


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Whelen justice LED Mini*

Hey Steve,
Here is the link to my install and video of the Whelen Mini Justice LED bar.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91342


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Aaron, did you tack those sabres yet?? Lightbar is very nice!!! Im not a mini fan, but I kinda want a bar like that now!! Gonna have to save up some $$ and get me one like that. Not trying to copy you, just that thing is very nice and would match my led cab marker lights on the roof. Prolly gonna wait till Jan since I have to do my plates Dec 31st, and that is 140 bucks. But at least I dont need an e-check


----------



## f250man

Burkartsplow;882724 said:


> Hey Steve,
> Here is the link to my install and video of the Whelen Mini Justice LED bar.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91342


Yea Aaron I just saw that and posted on it looks great and cant wait for a night video.

We had some rain, sleet and enough snow for a few minutes to throw around the first snow balls of the season today.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;882756 said:


> Aaron, did you tack those sabres yet?? Lightbar is very nice!!! Im not a mini fan, but I kinda want a bar like that now!! Gonna have to save up some $$ and get me one like that. Not trying to copy you, just that thing is very nice and would match my led cab marker lights on the roof. Prolly gonna wait till Jan since I have to do my plates Dec 31st, and that is 140 bucks. But at least I dont need an e-check


Not yet, I dont have a welder, I will have to borrow my friends this week sometime.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Nice setup Burkart


----------



## kashman

looks like where all doing some welding this week


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I think i might need an echeck this year booo at least you dont have to pay anymore


----------



## paradise1229

Elwer, Post pics! We wanna see!!:redbounce


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Here are some pictures, the logo looks small when taking a picture but when i have it on it seems to fill out the back nicely. Same size as i have on my regular t shirt work shirts.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

hi all.. looking for work in ne ohio. 6 years exp.. have a 2006 superduty with a western wideout. can travel for work and available 24/7.. thanks all..


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Does anyone send out holiday cards to customers? I guess mainly the guys that do mowing and everything. I'm going to order some to send out to all my mowing and plowing customers along with the customers of bigger one time jobs i completed this year. I was going to use vista print unless someone else knows of somewhere better?


----------



## paradise1229

Elwer Lawn Care;883450 said:


> Here are some pictures, the logo looks small when taking a picture but when i have it on it seems to fill out the back nicely. Same size as i have on my regular t shirt work shirts.


Very Nice! I like! I wish I could post ours.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Looks good Travis!! Now we see who is making the big bucks, LOL I have sent out cards in the past. Forgot to last season. I just got a box of holiday cards, all it said was happy holidays and I signed them, thanked them for their business, etc and that was that. It is always good to make them personable.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;883546 said:


> Looks good Travis!! Now we see who is making the big bucks, LOL I have sent out cards in the past. Forgot to last season. I just got a box of holiday cards, all it said was happy holidays and I signed them, thanked them for their business, etc and that was that. It is always good to make them personable.


Thank god its a tax deduction! Walked out with a bill of nearly 700 bucks  but a lot of it was the cost to have it digitized which is only a one time fee tho.

I have terrible writing so i figured id get ones that have my name printed on them already and just sign them. Last year i used to hand write all invoices, now everything including envelopes are typed and printed, so much easier.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;883489 said:


> Does anyone send out holiday cards to customers? I guess mainly the guys that do mowing and everything. I'm going to order some to send out to all my mowing and plowing customers along with the customers of bigger one time jobs i completed this year. I was going to use vista print unless someone else knows of somewhere better?


I do cards by hand I have since i started years ago and people seem to like them. it makes them feel good after about 20 i get much more generic.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

700 bucks, ouch!!!! I have comments for that, but they arent site approved, lol. Those one time fees are killers. 

I dont get too fancy when I hand write my cards. I stay as generic as possible, without sounding like I am full of shyt,lol. All my invoices and what not are all printed though. Never did hand write that. I use the envelopes with the little windows in them


----------



## clark lawn

i send cards out also, i will probably start on them on thurs. since its supossed to rain all weds. night and be to wet to do anything


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I put my weight back in today seems like only 6 months ago that i took them out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I will probably do mine then too and get my invoicing done for November. Been kinda slacking on that, lol

Kevin I put the weight back in today too along with the spreader. I agree it wasnt long ago that it came out and the trailer got hooked up


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;883692 said:


> 700 bucks, ouch!!!! I have comments for that, but they arent site approved, lol. Those one time fees are killers.
> 
> I dont get too fancy when I hand write my cards. I stay as generic as possible, without sounding like I am full of shyt,lol. All my invoices and what not are all printed though. Never did hand write that. I use the envelopes with the little windows in them


I know what your thinking Tom! If i could get the envelopes with the windows that have the peel and stick then id get them but untill then ill just print them lol

Id like to put the blade on the 4 wheeler and get it cleaned up but ive got a building full of sawdust so that will have to wait i guess.


----------



## kc2006

i do cards and some little gift. Theres some craft store my girlfriend goes to that has stuff dirt cheap so she does that each year. Usually can keep it around a buck fifty each, last year she did christmasy/winter mugs with candy in them, the year before was some candle deals. Plus its a write off.

I got 2 more cleanups to do, then get winterizer down (slacker) and i'm officially ready for snow. Just got the wings on today, me likey.


----------



## suzuki0702

Elwer Lawn Care;883489 said:


> Does anyone send out holiday cards to customers? I guess mainly the guys that do mowing and everything. I'm going to order some to send out to all my mowing and plowing customers along with the customers of bigger one time jobs i completed this year. I was going to use vista print unless someone else knows of somewhere better?


ya i do. i buy some cheapie giant eagle cards, and type up something fancy in word in a nice script font, then print it on paper till i like where its positioned on the cards then sign it personally and send it with cheapie chocolates!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

haha welcome to the how to skimp on christmas thread


----------



## f250man

I send out cheap happy holiday cards to. I have put in a few 10% off of next years bid in a few of them but most of the time they forget and never use them.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

KGRlandscapeing;883881 said:


> haha welcome to the how to skimp on christmas thread


LOL not as bad as your giving out pet rocks for presents:laughing: J/K with ya


----------



## f250man

Tom you just ruined your Christmas gift this year. LOL


----------



## f250man

Tom is Ron going to fix your light bar for you?

And if so let me kow I could use a road trip when you go.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;883954 said:


> Tom is Ron going to fix your light bar for you?
> 
> And if so let me kow I could use a road trip when you go.


I dont know. I asked him more than once before, nothing as of yet. Pends on how much he wants for the parts. If it is more than what another bar would run me, well you can figure out the answer from there. If I do go, you can for sure roll down with me!!


----------



## f250man

Yea he doesn't seem to be in much of a hurry lately and he is still busy with bids and snow stuff he said he just landed a big account yesterday that he has been hoping for.


----------



## f250man

Did you get any snow out your way yesterday?

We had some out south and Renee said they were throwing snowballs at each other at work.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont forget it is his nap time season, LOL. I will never forget how many times we called him last year and he was taking a nap

We had a lil snow, but not enough for the first snow balls of the season. I was out in Chardon and it was coming down pretty good out that way


----------



## f250man

Yea I was on yahoo with him the other night and he fell asleep at 8 o' clock. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That sounds about right, lol. He is good for that. Ron is either plowing, sleeping, at Applebee's or on the phone


----------



## f250man

Yea or at the local boot scooting place. Lately. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have other names for those places, no offense to anyone else that goes to them, but we call them a boot scootin butt pirate bar, lol.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

hey hey hey.. you making fun of us country folk????? lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I managed to go all mowing season without breaking a phone, but wouldn't you know it, working in the building tonight and dropped it and of course it had to break :realmadayup


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

That makes 2 of us. I dropped mine and it bounced into the dogs water bowl yesterday.


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;884006 said:


> I have other names for those places, no offense to anyone else that goes to them, but we call them a boot scootin butt pirate bar, lol.


thats just funny :laughing::laughing:
doin the poop shoot boogie


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

who put that dog bowl there?! lol well its the hinge on mine, it still works but most likely wont get a new one in before thursday so im praying it continues to work till then.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

I had to activate one of my old phones.. The dog bowl 1 Phone 0


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I wish i could activate an old one but i just switched over to verizon this year.


----------



## Young Pup

At least 1 more cleanup to go and possibly a couple of final cuts left as well here. I hope so cause I still feel like #$#! and want to sleep for a week if I can. I hope we don't get any snow till next week. That way I know I will be over this cold. 

Just mailed out some letters to the late people on contracts. Told them i needed to know by the end of the week or I was going to fill their spot. Let's see if that gets them in gear. Maybe when they see some snow flurries or a mix later this week it will get them in gear.


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;884282 said:


> At least 1 more cleanup to go and possibly a couple of final cuts left as well here. I hope so cause I still feel like #$#! and want to sleep for a week if I can. I hope we don't get any snow till next week. That way I know I will be over this cold.


I've been sick for a week and a half, i'm sitting here coughin up a lung right now and my girlfriend just got it from me a couple days ago. I would of been done a few days before thanksgiving but every time i go outside the cold gets me and i start hackin like mad.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I see it was bust ron's balls night!

Tom, lets get it done, I told you we could!!!

Steve, I was tired sorry LOL

Napping season has not started just yet, Well I did nap last friday, but that was more of a pre-game!

Theres nothing wrong with the country stuff, better then the " I got my money- and my honey-- rollin on dubs " Stuff ( Just put my hat back stright again LOL)

Now its bed time


----------



## f250man

Its alright Ron. I know your getting old . LOL :laughing:

And Tom you are the biggest country hick I know. LOL :laughing:

JP dont forget the Vicks. LOL :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thanks Steve


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Tom no pet rock for you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Boooo, no pet rock for me??? I guess it will be spent charcoal then, lol. 

Ron yeah we had to bust on ya a little bit. I know mine is coming at some point now. Whenever you want to do the bar, just let me know. I have to coordinate around the wife's work schedule. 

Steve, I prefer Appalachian Amercian, lmao:laughing: I know I am a hick and damn proud of it!!! 

Poop shoot boogie, that is funny right there:laughing:

Im not makin fun of the country folk here. Im probably one of the biggest ******** on this thread. Im originally from Alabama. And yes I still have all my teeth.


----------



## carl b

My season is over . :crying: I just got my last clean-up done . Now I will put my plow on . I hope it snows soon . I never got new wings. It can wait til i get more money . I hate Christmas it cost way too much .

As for the country. we have a bit in us or we wouldn't be here . I'm looking at houses out in the country now, well not as far out as some places but 10-15 miles farther out than i am now.


----------



## kc2006

carl b;884808 said:


> My season is over . :crying: I just got my last clean-up done . Now I will put my plow on . I hope it snows soon . I never got new wings. It can wait til i get more money . I hate Christmas it cost way too much .
> 
> As for the country. we have a bit in us or we wouldn't be here . I'm looking at houses out in the country now, well not as far out as some places but 10-15 miles farther out than i am now.


I got alil teary eyed today as i was pulling into the shop for the last time for the year


----------



## EPPSLLC

we finished our last washing job this morning at 5:30 ... was out all night washing a shopping center in louisville .... 

Time to focus on snow and my marketing company!


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;884356 said:


> I've been sick for a week and a half, i'm sitting here coughin up a lung right now and my girlfriend just got it from me a couple days ago. I would of been done a few days before thanksgiving but every time i go outside the cold gets me and i start hackin like mad.


Kurt,

Mine came on Thanksgiving morning. I have been fighting it ever since, thinking about calling the doctor for a prescription antibiotic. I did get the cleanup done before the rain really started falling here. I went by a couple of others when coming back from the dump and they actually could use a cut. But other than that I am pretty much done now.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;884626 said:


> JP dont forget the Vicks. LOL :laughing:


The heck with the vicks I might be getting me some Jack D. :laughing: Nothing is helping this cold out.


----------



## WALKERS

Elwer Lawn Care;883489 said:


> Does anyone send out holiday cards to customers? I guess mainly the guys that do mowing and everything. I'm going to order some to send out to all my mowing and plowing customers along with the customers of bigger one time jobs i completed this year. I was going to use vista print unless someone else knows of somewhere better?


We do ever year it is good PR I think.


----------



## f250man

Young Pup;885019 said:


> The heck with the vicks I might be getting me some Jack D. :laughing: .


Yea JP that will work for the night but the cold and hangover will be back in the morning.


----------



## clark lawn

Tom you still have all your teeth, do you keep them in the mason jar on your night stand?

JP try the Wild Turkey american honey, i been drinkin it almost every night for the last 3 weeks it really helps with the cough. Just 2 fingers in a rocks glass and sip it.


----------



## VBigFord20

Pet rocks?

Ha

I was going to get all my customers one of these....










:laughing:  

I'm whopped and the week is only half over. I'm entirely to busy right now and just want to sleep. I decided today that Im takeing the week of Christmas off and I don't care if one of my properties burn down, I'm not going to touch it until after Christmas.

Hell, I still need to get salt. I have this feeling Ill be one of those people at Abruxus at 3am when we get the first snow.


----------



## f250man

Tom found this light on criagslist and he has 2 of them the one pictured is $ 200 and he said $ 175 for the other one not pictured.


----------



## carl b

Why do ya'll have such expensive taste on lights ? mine are wal-mart $20 cheap things . they last for ever.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Around here its either you have strobes in the headlights, a cheap walmart one, or nothing at all! I see very very few full lightbars.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, that bar does not look bad at all!!! If they are 48", then I could swap my amber lenses on no problem. 

Carl, I will pose the opposite question for you. Why do you have a taste for such cheap lights?? LOL 

I like having a big lightbar. Looks cool #1 And it is what I want to use #2 Plus any extra light to help these morons around here see you, the better.


----------



## f250man

I dont really care for the full size bars to much but a nice mini strobe or led is nice.

Im also in the market for a new light mine isn't working right.


----------



## Pirsch

Hey Cleveland Area guys... Have you guys ever heard or seen Hillcrest Ambulance up in that area and if so do you know what kind of reputation they have? They changed their name and moved down this way so I'm checking.

Just PM me if you find something out. 

Thanks


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;885632 said:


> Carl, I will pose the opposite question for you. Why do you have a taste for such cheap lights?? LOL


 I like to make lots of money with little out of pocket .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

carl b;885706 said:


> I like to make lots of money with little out of pocket .


That is why I try to buy all of my lights and what nots with my summer money. Then there is no out of pocket with winter money. Like the saying goes, I spend all summer getting ready for winter.

Pirsch, pm sent


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;885728 said:


> That is why I try to buy all of my lights and what nots with my summer money. Then there is no out of pocket with winter money. Like the saying goes, I spend all summer getting ready for winter.


Is summer money better than winter money ? I would not know, I never have any .


----------



## OH350Crew

Pirsch;885671 said:


> Hey Cleveland Area guys... Have you guys ever heard or seen Hillcrest Ambulance up in that area and if so do you know what kind of reputation they have? They changed their name and moved down this way so I'm checking.
> 
> Just PM me if you find something out.
> 
> Thanks


I worked for them in the early 90's. In April/May 2008 they did some transports to the hospital for my mom when she was going through her cancer treatments. The EMT's and Medics I met were pretty good. I trusted them more than some of the other private ambulance companies.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Tom do you have any pictures of how your mount looks on your truck? I havn't seen many pictures of the snow dogg mounts yet.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I actually dont have any pics of just the mount on my truck. They look very similar to a Boss mount though


----------



## Lux Lawn

kc2006;884356 said:


> I've been sick for a week and a half, i'm sitting here coughin up a lung right now and my girlfriend just got it from me a couple days ago. I would of been done a few days before thanksgiving but every time i go outside the cold gets me and i start hackin like mad.


I have had this cold/cough thing going on for a week and a half now. It took one week for me to call the doctor, he gave me some pills and two days later I am already feeling better.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;885760 said:


> I actually dont have any pics of just the mount on my truck. They look very similar to a Boss mount though


So do you have to cut the plastic like with boss?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No. But my lower valance was all cut from the Meyer tubular mount. But from what it looks like, it would at worst push the plastic up a little bit.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Thats not to bad then. If my dealer is able to carry them i might work something out with it..


----------



## born2farm

so your thinking about putting a plow on the ol bow tie travis? if I buy this f350 i will slap a boss v on it next year. but mom says i dont need a truck payment through high school.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;885806 said:


> so your thinking about putting a plow on the ol bow tie travis? if I buy this f350 i will slap a boss v on it next year. but mom says i dont need a truck payment through high school.


i will have to let you know my plan sometime but don't want to post it on here. but ya im thinking it will have one on it next year but just depends on the brand. Unless i get some huge acount but most likely just keeping my truck for a while.


----------



## born2farm

pm me or text me....i would like to know your plan


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;885824 said:


> pm me or text me....i would like to know your plan


ill pm you, texting you would take too long since i cant go over one page lol


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;885827 said:


> ill pm you, texting you would take too long since i cant go over one page lol


good point...so its a looooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnngggggg plan lol.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;885834 said:


> good point...so its a looooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnngggggg plan lol.


pm sent to you, had to go into detail


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;885217 said:


> Yea JP that will work for the night but the cold and hangover will be back in the morning.


Not if I have a glass in the morning too. lol I don't think I would resort to this just yet. I agree the headache would hurt worse than the cold.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;885240 said:


> JP try the Wild Turkey american honey, i been drinkin it almost every night for the last 3 weeks it really helps with the cough. Just 2 fingers in a rocks glass and sip it.


Man I have not had any wild Turkey in a long time. Probably a good thing too.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brock, we have western/boss/meyer at our local dealer thats 20 min away but nothing else so another dealer would be nice plus if that plan would work then for me my profits could be good.


----------



## born2farm

ya....my closest meyers dealer is a good 30min drive. the blizzard and snoway dealer is a landscape supply so i can get all the bulk salt etc there. i really like the blizzard 8611's but i have kind of changed my goal from a four or five truck operation to one truck so a boss v is more versatile for a resi. commercial mix in my opinion.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Travis, the closest dealer for the Dogg is over in Belle Center about an hour away. That kinda stinks it is so far for you!!!


----------



## Easy

Pirsch;885671 said:


> Hey Cleveland Area guys... Have you guys ever heard or seen Hillcrest Ambulance up in that area and if so do you know what kind of reputation they have? They changed their name and moved down this way so I'm checking.
> 
> Just PM me if you find something out.
> 
> Thanks


They used to be big in NE Ohio. Saw plenty of them in the past.
When I was working (10yrs ago) we did quite a bit of work at there dispatch centers, seemed like a large operation.
Don


----------



## f250man

Good morning fellow plow jockeys.

It is very windy out there today to bad its not coming off the lake instead it is a southwest wind.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No snow for us, lol. They called this one pretty wrong, lol. It would have had to snowed for hours to really get much since the ground is still warm, and now saturated from all that rain. Next week looks a little more promising, but that is a long ways off in terms of weather


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;885920 said:


> Travis, the closest dealer for the Dogg is over in Belle Center about an hour away. That kinda stinks it is so far for you!!!


Ya currently.. but thats also part of my plan if it works out.


----------



## carl b

I need to work. I think I've worked for such a long time that I now have to work. just to feel good about myself. I see the weather . Looks like I'll be sitting at home for a few days . 

Travis, A plow would be the next step in groing your biz. Have you ever looked at the boss plows ?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Carl, ya ive looked at boss. Being that my truck is only a half ton i don't want too big of a plow on it. That being said.. Ive always liked western because their mounts are almost invisible, no cutting is needed for the mount, and now they have the half ton plow. If the dealer in my town doesn't carry snow plows by next year then ill get the western most likely but if he does carry plows then ill do whatever he carries most likely. Either way i could put a 7.5 plow of any kind on my truck if i wanted, of course would add a leveling kit and crank the torsion bars but its cheaper than buying a new truck for what i use i for.


----------



## Pirsch

Easy;886275 said:


> They used to be big in NE Ohio. Saw plenty of them in the past.
> When I was working (10yrs ago) we did quite a bit of work at there dispatch centers, seemed like a large operation.
> Don


Thanks... I'm calling in about an hour to see if I got that job. They changed their name to Ohio Ambulance and they're moving into the Dayton Market so I hope I get the chance. They have some of the best benefits that I've seen...

Hopefully I got it...make my life alot easier for sure!


----------



## Burkartsplow

What is going on.
I just picked up a nice CL buy about an hour ago. It is an older used TORO CCR 2000E 2 stroker for the price of $20.00. All it needs is new paddles $35.00, new scraper bar $10.00 and flat piece of thin steel that they have for sale at Home Depot for $7.95. A little primer and black paint $3.50, a few new bolts $15.00 and a couple of ounces of Seafoam to clean her out $2.00. 3 hours of my time and she will look brand new. Guy was asking $100 OBO. He just wanted it gone. He dropped the price right when I got there to $50.00. I started pointing out thing it needed and then he asked what I will give for it. Threw out $20.00 and he said Okay. The thing started right up on the second pull and ran strong. So for around $95.00 give or take a few after everything is said and done I am going to have myself one nice like new toro. I am going to document the whole tear down and rebuild and post in the equipment thread early next week. It will give me something to do since no snow yet and just a few more cleanups to do.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I like finds from CL like that. One of my customers gave me an older craftsman (when they were still good) 2 cycle snow blower. It already had new paddles, just wouldnt start and she wanted it gone. New plug, fresh gas and now it runs like a champ!!!! There isnt even a scratch on it (yet) Cheap or free finds are the best!!!! Make sure the auger drive belt and associated pulleys are in good shape too.


----------



## carl b

Man , I was pissed at my 1 year old blower . it didin't start I took to to the dealer bam it was done .


----------



## thesnowman269

I just picked up an ariens 20 inch blower with electric start for $80. needs some touch up paint and itl be like new. Cant wait to use it


----------



## born2farm

For those of you running one tons, what kind of increase in insurance is there. It will be liscensed non commercial, but I am looking at up grading from my 97 f150 to a 03 f350 diesel. the 150 only has liability and i would be putting full coverage on the 350. Just lookin to see what kind of rates you guys are paying on one tons.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;887354 said:


> I like finds from CL like that. One of my customers gave me an older craftsman (when they were still good) 2 cycle snow blower. It already had new paddles, just wouldnt start and she wanted it gone. New plug, fresh gas and now it runs like a champ!!!! There isnt even a scratch on it (yet) Cheap or free finds are the best!!!! Make sure the auger drive belt and associated pulleys are in good shape too.


I will Tom, I am going to pull it apart tomorrow and see where I stand with everything. The order the goods online with free shipping and no tax. I love the internet. this machine was manufactured between 1986 to 1995. I found it online. I have the model # and serial #. maybe i can figure out its exact age.


----------



## f250man

Yea I had a customer this summer give me a weed whip , leaf blower and a chainsaw and said none of them worked I put plugs and gas in all 3 and they run like new. 

The chainsaw and weed whip looked like they were used twice and put away new. xysport


----------



## Pirsch

f250man;887602 said:


> Yea I had a customer this summer give me a weed whip , leaf blower and a chainsaw and said none of them worked I put plugs and gas in all 3 and they run like new.
> 
> The chainsaw and weed whip looked like they were used twice and put away new. xysport


Who know's what you really did to get them! :laughing:


----------



## f250man

Not what you would do for free stuff. :realmad:


----------



## Lux Lawn

I had a customer give me a Craftsman cultivator.
Looks like a Mantis.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I found what year the snowblower was manufactured. 1987. This thing is almost 23 years old and it still runs great. What a machine Toro makes.

Model Number 38185
Serial # 7000001 - 7999999 my number is 7004977
Model Year 1987
Product Name CCR 2000 Snowthrower
Product Brand Toro
Product Type Snowthrowers
Product Series Snowthrower, Single Stage, CCR 2000/3000/3600
Swath 20 inch
Discharge Single Stage
Engine/Motor Manufacturer Suzuki
Engine/Motor Size# 4.5 hp


----------



## born2farm

hey pirsch....did you find out if you got that job?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Very nice Aaron. Older stuff is always better since they were built better then. People actually gave a shyt about what they built. I think mine is a 1995, at least that is the date I found on the engine. It is just amazing what people will sell for practically nothing or give away because it has a minor issue. One man's trash is another man's treasure. payup


----------



## kootoomootoo

Lux Lawn;887617 said:


> I had a customer give me a Craftsman cultivator.
> Looks like a Mantis.


I had a customer give me a hickie
o wait wrong forum


----------



## carl b

kootoomootoo;887710 said:


> I had a customer give me a hickie
> o wait wrong forum


:laughing:


----------



## Lux Lawn

kootoomootoo;887710 said:


> I had a customer give me a hickie
> o wait wrong forum


Thats more exciting then a frickin cultivator.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kootoomootoo;887710 said:


> I had a customer give me a hickie
> o wait wrong forum


I think clapper was the customer!:laughing:


----------



## carl b

why did this go threw ?
I guess it helps my post count


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey now!!!!


----------



## kc2006

born2farm;887565 said:


> For those of you running one tons, what kind of increase in insurance is there. It will be liscensed non commercial, but I am looking at up grading from my 97 f150 to a 03 f350 diesel. the 150 only has liability and i would be putting full coverage on the 350. Just lookin to see what kind of rates you guys are paying on one tons.


when i had mine non commercial, it was around 600 for just liability, im at 880 now with erie whos dirt cheap, it would of been 2100 for full coverage, everyone else wanted 2600. those are per year, im 23 never any accidents or tickets.


----------



## carl b

have you seen the new post lately


I think I'm going to start a new thread . Its going to say .
I have a 4x4 s-10 with a 9' meyers . how much ballast should i add. anyone would to add to it . I'm betting they will say 500#


----------



## f250man

carl b;887749 said:


> have you seen the new post lately
> 
> I think I'm going to start a new thread . Its going to say .
> I have a 4x4 s-10 with a 9' meyers . how much ballast should i add. anyone would to add to it . I'm betting they will say 500#


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## RhinoL&L

i should be getting the dump all ready soon... Ill post some pics when its done. 
I need a week, then let it snow!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Carl, that is some funny shyt right there!!!!! Now is it a ZR2 or a regular S10???:laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;887994 said:


> i should be getting the dump all ready soon... Ill post some pics when its done.
> I need a week, then let it snow!!!!


It is about time man. lol j/k

Got a call yesterday to bid on a lot. Turns out to be a 4 warehouses set up with some business in it. Small, my thinking is it would take 45 min to plow. Called to Shawn to see if he was up in the area and was going to give the lead to him. Sometimes he is and sometimes he isn't. I am close by with about a 10 minute drive from one of my locations so we will see what happens.


----------



## fordmstng66

Ok let it snow now, i got the buyers version of the timbrens in, and the set of white vertex in the third brake light, all i have left is to make sure the snow blower works, and build the frame to hold the tube sand from sliding all over the bed.


----------



## carl b

fordmstng66;888345 said:


> Ok let it snow now, i got the buyers version of the timbrens in, and the set of white vertex in the third brake light, all i have left is to make sure the snow blower works, and build the frame to hold the tube sand from sliding all over the bed.


where did you get them ?


----------



## suzuki0702

this sux! michigans getting 12+ lake effect and we've got dead erie! lol i know soon im gonna be dreading snow arrival but its taking forever to get here! they're sayin next weds,thurs, and fri may be a pretty large event. of course they said that for thurs and fri!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That seems to be a yearly thing, dead erie. But that is good though since I need to do my front brakes on the truck, and tie rods, idler/pitman arm and center link on my blazer. Steering is getting quite a bit sloppy and summit has all the good parts I need for less than autozone junk.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Hurry and get your **** done Tom so it will snow!!! haha


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hoping if I dont get it done, that it will snow, lol. 

Went out and did a couple final clean ups today. Wasnt much on them, but they are good customers and want to make the yard look as nice as possible. But that was officially it for the year. Now I can just sit around and stare at the walls for now until it feels like snowing in Ohio.


----------



## clark lawn

if your going to summit let me know ill get kurt and meet up with you down that way. always have a reason to go there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will let you know. Me and Slone might be heading down that way soon for some stuff for his truck and car.


----------



## carl b

Hey Hey, If ya'll come here hit me up . I picked up a new truck bed for my 95 for a $100 today . :bluebounc


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

100 bucks is a heck of a steal on a truck bed!!!! Is it in decent shape??


----------



## carl b

Its off a 92 that was on fire in the front. so NO rust . I didn't find any under the flars . so the front needs paint . O ya it red just like my truck . 

Tom did you get my P.M. ?


----------



## carl b

I have an idea you all can help me put the new bed on my truck well your here


----------



## fordmstng66

carl b;888741 said:


> where did you get them ?


I got the buyers version of timbrens at northern tool for 99 plus I got a 10 dollar coupon for more goodies, and got the vertex from strobes n more


----------



## chazg33

hey plow guys how are you doing,i quess its time of year again,i talked to clapper tonight,sounds like hes a busy man getting all of his equipment ready by next week if you need a hand let me know,i can spend a day and help you out ron,,or buy the beer and the whole plowsite will be down there,,,,


----------



## born2farm

Well another slow friday night...its 25 degrees here but only calling for snow flurrys. Unless I get some calls after the first snow it looks like I will be spending most of my time subbing in the bobcat and pusher.


----------



## f250man

Hey Chuck how has it been going?

You got all your work lined up this year and did you pick up a few new accounts in Geneva?


----------



## chazg33

hey steve how you doing,i passed you on rt 20 this afternoon in my dodge truck,,yea i got all 5 trucks ready finally,i got both circle K s in geneva this year and a couple of factorys back off eagle st this year,,lost one to the biggest lowballer in madison you know him,,but was able to keep every thing else again,,you still subbing for shady ridge this year,


----------



## chazg33

hey steve someone called me on a driveway on redbird the other day can you handle i will get the number for you if you want,,


----------



## f250man

Yea thats all the plowing im doing. Im not doing any of my own stuff. Got real old chasing all my money last year.

I thought you would get a lot more since I was in the understanding that sandy ridge did have anyone covering Geneva anymore. He said he guy was not plowing on time and plowing his own stuff and staying on the clock.

Wow 3 post in the same night. LOL :laughing:


----------



## f250man

Yea give them my number or I can plow it and send you an invoice at the end of each month.

Yea I thought that was you but wasnt real sure


----------



## chazg33

i thought sandy ridge still plowed crawford insurance,i asked them and they said they are still are going with same guy,broast tree service brought in a couple trucks this year and said they were taking over ,,i know of one acount they got,,,


----------



## f250man

I don't know thats just what Jim told me a month back.

Everyone thinks they can come in and take over. Its not always about the money.


----------



## chazg33

i think sandy ridge has just about every place in madison,,


----------



## f250man

Most of the big ones.

I got a call from a church in Geneva but I was never available when the pastor was to meet so I guess they found someone else.


----------



## chazg33

ya alot of places didnt want broast in geneva,he took a lot of work in landscape and tree service away from the locals in geneva,,


----------



## chazg33

was that the one on lafevere rd of 84,i just got that one 2 weeks ago


----------



## f250man

I don't know how he could of been cheaper then you local guys.

Yea it was they called me like 5 times and the pastor was always out of town.


----------



## chazg33

yes your right it took me a month to finally meet with him in sept and just made a desicion 2 weeks ago,hey spring hill winery was looking for someone to plow,on rt 84 geneva


----------



## f250man

Yea im not going to travel out that way for just one place why don't you go bid it.

Well Chuck Im off to bed got to get up at 4 to head out to the woods to get my last 2 days of gun season in. So I will talk to you later and we have to do lunch some time soon before the **** hits the fan and we don't have time.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Chuck, 

Thanks for the offer, Im hoping to have everything good to go this week end.


----------



## Burkartsplow

GOOD MORNING!:salute:ussmileyflag


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Morning Aaron!!

I hate getting the wrong MFing parts!!!!!:realmad: Doin my front brakes today, got the truck all tore apart and they gave me the wrong pads. Look like they are for a 1/2 ton since they are a few inches smaller than mine. And of course the wife is at work and leaves me with 10 bucks in my pocket:realmad: If my neighbors were not awake before, they are now with all the cussing I just did outside, lol. I hate my life sometimes


----------



## Joesno

*sorry to interupt but i need some help.*

hey guys. 
ive been plowing for two years now and am still fiarly new to the buisness. I just recently put in a bid for a small appartment complex for mowing and landscape maintenece, snow plowing and salting. The property is a little out of my way so i told the guy im going to come in higher than anybody elses prices. (keep in mind that i already mow and maintaine the owner/developers home and he knows and likes the work we do).
we actually ended up getting the contract but i bidded the snow removal on a per push basis.

heres the problem: He wants a set amount for the whole winter. ive never done pricing like this before and no im not new to commercial plowing. my question is whats the average plowable events that we get in ohio? specifically southern ohio.

the specifics:

-12 appartments each with small 30' drives.
- sidewalks shoveled
- sidewalks and drives salted.
i bid this at $420.00 per time i come and plow. and an extra $72.00 for salt.

anything will help im thinking well have about 20 events tops so around $9000.00 for the whole season.???? does this sound right.


----------



## carl b

I got my new bed today :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

carl b;889862 said:


> I got my new bed today :bluebounc:bluebounc


Queen size or king size???? LOL:laughing: And will it fit into the house???


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;889888 said:


> Queen size or king size???? LOL:laughing: And will it fit into the house???


ya, I should clear the air . here it is .
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/1487454884.html
I'll get a pic later . Its on my wagon now. I think i was by clap's house all i saw were cows and corn fields. LOL 
It was in a fire . but no rust It needs one flare . I'll get it off my truck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is an extremely nice truck bed for 100 bucks!!! It is always nice to find good deals like that on CL!!


----------



## carl b

are you ready to come down and help put it on ? All I need is heat in my shop than its going on .


----------



## carl b

Your just like my buddys they see work and run. LOL I have to get the wife a new t.v. cus I got a old TRUCK bed . LOL .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey I dont see work and run, lol. Im usually the one doing the fixing on my friends' cars since I have all the air tools and what not. 

When you getting the heat in your shop??


----------



## carl b

I'm getting it next week . I can't take it much longer. I 'm going to get a torpedo heater. Until I build a nice one, until we move thats all I can do . were looking at land now . so we can build a house in the next few years . I'm trying to do it with no loans . so Its going to be a long drawn thing.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Hopefully this is a sign to come, its mid afternoon and still frost on the grass, had to bring in salt to my building and didn't even hurt the ground. Snow flurries all day. O and i should of taken my pump out of my waterfall before now lol had a half inch of ice on top and it was a bit nippy reaching down in the water.

Plan on going out in the building and cleaning it up since i finished one wood project for the year, get it cleaned up so i can get the blade on the 4wheeler and pray for snow this week!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Man I just got back from Perry (about 3 miles east of me) and ODOT was out plowing and salting the roads!!!! We got a dusting here and I would say an inch or more out that way. It started snowing again when I pulled back into my drive. I started to drool at the sight of that snow!!!! And of course I had to stop and throw a snowball at my 3yr old. Made him quite mad, lol.


----------



## clark lawn

Joesno;889777 said:


> hey guys.
> ive been plowing for two years now and am still fiarly new to the buisness. I just recently put in a bid for a small appartment complex for mowing and landscape maintenece, snow plowing and salting. The property is a little out of my way so i told the guy im going to come in higher than anybody elses prices. (keep in mind that i already mow and maintaine the owner/developers home and he knows and likes the work we do).
> we actually ended up getting the contract but i bidded the snow removal on a per push basis.
> 
> heres the problem: He wants a set amount for the whole winter. ive never done pricing like this before and no im not new to commercial plowing. my question is whats the average plowable events that we get in ohio? specifically southern ohio.
> 
> the specifics:
> 
> -12 appartments each with small 30' drives.
> - sidewalks shoveled
> - sidewalks and drives salted.
> i bid this at $420.00 per time i come and plow. and an extra $72.00 for salt.
> 
> anything will help im thinking well have about 20 events tops so around $9000.00 for the whole season.???? does this sound right.


i think your way low on your salt price. even if you only put 1 bag at each place thats 50 dollars just in product


----------



## born2farm

its deffintley cooling down here. no real considerable snow in the forcast for me it doesnt look like.


----------



## f250man

Yea I just got home from hunting all day and not a snowflake to be seen and I get home the roads are covered and Odot was plowing and salting my truck is all white now. 

I also saw that we could see another 2" over night that means I will be plowing in the morning payup


----------



## born2farm

well in my truck searching i came accross this on ebay, thought maybe someone would be interested.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...027QQitemZ160383385639QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## Young Pup

Well, saw Mike S. on Friday. He was doing a job with Shawn. Good to see you Mike and I am glad I showed up because I was able to learn how to do some concrete work. So where did he take you to lunch? lol White Castle??? 

Cold as heck out there today. Even colder out there right now. Kinda of early, but all we need is some snow to go along with the cold.


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;890442 said:


> Yea I just got home from hunting all day and not a snowflake to be seen and I get home the roads are covered and Odot was plowing and salting my truck is all white now.
> 
> I also saw that we could see another 2" over night that means I will be plowing in the morning payup


Hey Steve, keep it out east would you please.

I am happy with the weather as is.


----------



## f250man

Ok Larry I will keep it here all winter and when it starts I hope it don't stop.

Well woke up and no more snow so no plowing for me


----------



## grasmancolumbus

Joesno;889777 said:


> hey guys.
> ive been plowing for two years now and am still fiarly new to the buisness. I just recently put in a bid for a small appartment complex for mowing and landscape maintenece, snow plowing and salting. The property is a little out of my way so i told the guy im going to come in higher than anybody elses prices. (keep in mind that i already mow and maintaine the owner/developers home and he knows and likes the work we do).
> we actually ended up getting the contract but i bidded the snow removal on a per push basis.
> 
> heres the problem: He wants a set amount for the whole winter. ive never done pricing like this before and no im not new to commercial plowing. my question is whats the average plowable events that we get in ohio? specifically southern ohio.
> 
> the specifics:
> 
> -12 appartments each with small 30' drives.
> - sidewalks shoveled
> - sidewalks and drives salted.
> i bid this at $420.00 per time i come and plow. and an extra $72.00 for salt.
> 
> anything will help im thinking well have about 20 events tops so around $9000.00 for the whole season.???? does this sound right.


20 events in cinci?? maybe half if your that.. if your lucky


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Looks like this big storm they were talking about this week for us, is going to take a northward trend and leave us in the rain,lol. Plus the winds being what they are saying, all the snow is going to be in new york and the other lake effect areas. Fine by me!!! Still gotta re-do the front on the Blazer and that will give me the extra time. I actually almost dont want it to snow at all this winter. Will suck on my per push, but I will make out on the seasonals.


----------



## Joesno

grasmancolumbus;891024 said:


> 20 events in cinci?? maybe half if your that.. if your lucky


ya last year we had about 7-10. now that i think about it your right. do you think it would be safe to say 12 plows and 20 salts?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Joesno;891062 said:


> ya last year we had about 7-10. now that i think about it your right. do you think it would be safe to say 12 plows and 20 salts?


Hell down there all you need for equipment is some back pack blowers and a few push brooms!!


----------



## Pirsch

Nice today and the rest of the week is going to be a mess here in Dayton...Driving to Michigan to haul my mom down here and hopefully can get her down before it gets to bad. I'm concerned about the other people on the road... I love the snow!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Who wants to start taking bets that the "big" storm this week will bring rain and nothing in the form of snow or ice?? Not a big wager, could even be a dollar or friendly wager. 

Put me down for rain/no snow:waving:


----------



## bcofdayton

Sydenstricker Landscaping;891487 said:


> Who wants to start taking bets that the "big" storm this week will bring rain and nothing in the form of snow or ice?? Not a big wager, could even be a dollar or friendly wager.
> 
> Put me down for rain/no snow:waving:


I'll bet a dollar! Hopefully I LOSE!! payup If I lose the bet, I make a lot more!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ill bet that they will make a big deal about it and it will snow for an hour, just enough to start sticking, then it will turn to all rain. but i hope i get that wrong!


----------



## thesnowman269

i bet it rains


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well that is four now including me for rain, lol. If we even get a mix out of it, I will be surprised. Im sure everyone and their brother will have plows on, salters loaded, etc for a whole lot of nothing. Usually we dont get much of anything here in Ohio to speak of till about the 2nd to last or the last week of December. There have been a few times that it didnt snow till January though. Kinda crazy since we had plowable events back in November of 2008. At least the fall clean ups were nice and easy though. And the truck has been easy to keep clean!!!


----------



## suzuki0702

put me down for rain. i bet it snows late in the storm, just enough for it to bring out the idiot drivers....then itll stop with no bread to be made!


----------



## Young Pup

Ok you nay sayers, it will be all snow, all snow, all snow. Clicking my heals 2 times right now. Tested out the salt spreader today, and guess what it works. :laughing: I really want to powerwash my lawn equipment this week before tucking it away for the winter. I hope I can do that at least.


----------



## thesnowman269

well with all this rain we are going to get you can just leave in the drive and have mother nature do it for you lol


----------



## Young Pup

Thats true, put a little bit of simple green on it and let the rain do it.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;891487 said:


> Who wants to start taking bets that the "big" storm this week will bring rain and nothing in the form of snow or ice?? Not a big wager, could even be a dollar or friendly wager.
> 
> Put me down for rain/no snow:waving:


I agree, there will be no snow this week.
But like you said the weather was nice for fall clean-ups. I need to do my Christmas shopping the next two weeks so no snow would be nice. We are going on vacation the week before the holiday, so I need to be done by then.

I hate when work gets in the way of personal stuff.


----------



## f250man

I allready hate the snow it was causing everyone to drive 10 mph slower last night when I came home and it was only 2"


----------



## show-n-go

I'm betting snow. The only reason i say that is because i have to work 9-9 at my other job so i won't be able to plow. If it was my day off i would say rain for sure... I hope it rains a little then snows so it will be a big mess and they will close everything.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sounds like we are all on the same page with the rain. What the hell does that do for the wagering????lol

JP, I have washed my truck like that in the summer before. Run out and soap it while it is pouring and it rinses it off for me. 

Steve, what the heck is up with wally world in Madison?? I went there to get coffee and some other random groceries this afternoon. I had to carry my 3yr old so he wouldnt fall and bust his arse. I never saw a wal mart lot look like that. Granted I will give them the benefit of the doubt since that snow kinda came out of no where. It was kinda tough for me to walk in the lot too. 

Well I discovered something cool at my house today. I wanted to wash the truck, but cold water would have sucked and not gotten the salt off. Didnt want to go to the car wash either. Got to looking and I have hot water on my garden hose outlet too!!!! That was so nice washing my truck with nice hot water in 38 degree air. Got it really clean too!!!


----------



## thesnowman269

Now thats something worth finding


----------



## Young Pup

Tom have done that before with the truck too.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve,  sounds like that wally world must be a USM account


----------



## EPPSLLC

I'll take that bet fellas ... Good thing about KY is that when ANY white stuff starts falling people freak and we get to salt like crazy!!!!! LOL


----------



## f250man

I don't know guys. They have a loader sitting out back. I didn't go around that area this weekend and I know the township dropped the ball the roads were all ice and no salt or plows out that I saw.


----------



## carl b

Morning guys , I got a big day today I'm putting an O-2 and a new tank in one truck . Than I need to start the bed project. Is anyone still work on lawns ?


----------



## bcofdayton

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!! At least here in Dayton


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Got our first blizzard of the year... ok maybe not but i felt like plowing anyways. Surprisinly the state, county, and city are out salting, but just state trucks running the plows.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nice Travis!! Looks like about a half inch, lol. 

I feel like a scumbag. Just got out of bed, lol. Didnt even stay up that late either. Cant be doing this all the time!!! It may snow eventually.


----------



## kc2006

That pinks all out show is gunna be at norwalk raceway in august and the tickets are goin on sale today. Anyone else race and signing up?


----------



## carl b

can I bring are stock Honda? 


My buddy is in the hospital so I had to check his lots & mine . On my way home i stopped a rite aid .the guy was salting it. the only thing there was no ice or snow. :laughing::laughing::laughing: Travis you had more than us at are high point.


----------



## Young Pup

carl b;892735 said:


> Morning guys , I got a big day today I'm putting an O-2 and a new tank in one truck . Than I need to start the bed project. Is anyone still work on lawns ?


I guess I am now, I got a e-mail from a customer asking for some more leaf work. WTF it was clean as whistle when I left it. All of his leaves were down too, must have blown in from the neighbors????


----------



## slone

hello everybody. hows everyone doing? hey tom any snow yet? just a few flakes over here. looks like another year of all or nothing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dave, just a few flakes here too. I think you are right about the all or nothing again. Seems to be a trend anymore


----------



## suzuki0702

tanchak says snow to ice to rain for our big storm...big bummer!! i didnt hear of anykind of accumulation but who knows...im moving north!


----------



## carl b

you can move up here. LOL

any one know how much truck are worth ? go here
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92227


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Blue book on that in good condition private party value is 3500. Granted that is not its exact worth but it gives you a starting point. 

I dont even waste my time on 19 action news and jeff tanchek. I stick with good ole Dick Goddard. We will see mix then rain then wet snow to lake effect. With the wind the southern snow belt should keep themselves prepared. 

Snowing at a good clip here right now. Keeps it up I may have to shake a lil salt in the am.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Id give you a thousand cash, best offer today? haha

This is what i have to work with:

Tonight: Cloudy, with a low around 24. West wind around 5 mph becoming calm. 

Tuesday: A chance of snow between 1pm and 4pm, then snow likely, possibly mixed with sleet. Cloudy, with a high near 37. East wind between 5 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Tuesday Night: Rain and snow, possibly mixed with sleet, becoming all rain after 10pm. Low around 33. Southeast wind around 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

Wednesday: Rain before 1pm, then rain and snow showers likely between 1pm and 4pm, then snow showers likely after 4pm. High near 44. Windy, with a southwest wind between 20 and 30 mph, with gusts as high as 45 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

Wednesday Night: A 40 percent chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 18. Breezy, with a west wind around 25 mph, with gusts as high as 40 mph. 

Thursday: Partly sunny and breezy, with a high near 23.

Thursday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 14.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I thought i had my stuff ready to go but realized i didn't, put the other blade mount on yesterday, today realized i never switched over tires and still needed new shovels.. but now i THINK im ready atleast. I know it caught some ppl with their pants down today.


----------



## f250man

Yea it is snowing here really good right now but Im sure it won't last long. And My weather forecaster is me looking out the window.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

f250man;893760 said:


> . And My weather forecaster is me looking out the window.


good point, and just like a forcaster, everytime you look it changes


----------



## Deco

thought you guys are going to get wacked ?goofy weather ladys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;893760 said:


> Yea it is snowing here really good right now but Im sure it won't last long. And My weather forecaster is me looking out the window.


Steve that is always the best and most reliable weather forecaster!!! Pretty sad a bunch of plow guys are better at the weather thing than the people who get paid the big bucks to do it!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Figured you guys would like this one, lol. Found it while surfing CL a lil bit ago. I erased the number to protect the silly, lol

Snow Removal From Property (Cleveland Area & Surrounding Suburbs)
Date: 2009-12-07, 5:02AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

All you need is a shovel to do the job you sell by hand in the area that you live. Just go door to door and ask if you can shovel thier driveway after there is about 6" of snow on the ground. Do as many as you feel like doing, because you are an independent contractor, and can use my services for $15 per drive shoveled. You can contact me at 440-***-****; and I will explain more in detail about pricing and what to charge when you call too. Please call me if you are interested or have any questions in learning how to make some extra money for the winter season. Thank you, my name is Sam.

* Location: Cleveland Area & Surrounding Suburbs
* Compensation: $20 per driveway shoveled completely
* This is a part-time job.
* Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
* Phone calls about this job are ok.
* Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------



## fernalddude

WoW had a event in cincy today a whole 90 bags what am I going to do with all that cash:laughing:


----------



## suzuki0702

effin cincinatti! lol good for you im glad someones getting in on it. we'll get ours soon enough! i like tanchek but they're all mostly wrong unless its a feburary alberta clipper or sumthin...


----------



## dmontgomery

I threw 6 tons this morning.....the new Salt Dogg was dreat


----------



## Joesno

suzuki0702;894020 said:


> effin cincinatti! lol good for you im glad someones getting in on it. we'll get ours soon enough! i like tanchek but they're all mostly wrong unless its a feburary alberta clipper or sumthin...


i woke up at 6... nothing, so i got up at 6:45 to go to school and holy crap it was amazing. we just got a little dusting but it was deffinentally salt worthy. traffic was too crappy to try and get around in so i let it go for this time. the sun melted it all later on.

its amazing how a dusting effects cincy. i was laughing when i heard their were school delays.


----------



## Pirsch

Well...I went to Michigan Sunday... Coming home today saw only flakes in Grand Rapids then when I got around Findley they had about 1/4 inch and at a rest stop they shoveled. Nothing hateful but everyone driving like granny's! 

Now we have a high wind alert for 2 days...Whoopie! Storm...If we get anything down here in Dayton it will be about an inch. I heard they closed I-75 down this morning because of alittle dusting... :laughing:

Well you can tell how good of drivers we have down here!


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Hey everyone this delay in the snow is all my fault im sorry lol.I have had my landscape business now for 5 years.This year i decided to start plowing for the first time.Couple years ago i bought a snow blower just for my house and i only used it twice that winter.So i go out and spend 5gs on the plow and spreader so that is the reason for the lack of snow.Again im sorry to all you Ohio guys out there lol.


----------



## born2farm

Did not get much here today. Sleeted for a while but I didnt see any trucks out. The town did finally put the blade and salter on the one truck and seen some private guys running around with spreaders but no action.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hello guys!!

I was like a Kid in the candy store today!!!

Got to go out and run some salt this morning !!!! For once living south of the snow belt has paid off!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron you are part of the southern snow belt, silly I bet that did make your day though being able to shake some salt. Hope you get a few more!!!! I think it will be my turn to salt in the am. Still snowing some here!!! I would love to get a couple places with enough to push, but the salt will work


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;894196 said:


> Ron you are part of the southern snow belt, silly I bet that did make your day though being able to shake some salt. Hope you get a few more!!!! I think it will be my turn to salt in the am. Still snowing some here!!! I would love to get a couple places with enough to push, but the salt will work


yea i was lol!

Did u see that photo from this morning?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Gotta ask.....were you happier than a cat at a fish fry??? LOL:laughing: Yes I saw the pic. Good bit of snow you got there!!


----------



## VBigFord20

I go on Accuweather and they make it look like there is going to be a blizzard that reaches from Colorado to New Jersey and yet they show nothing more then a little wind and rain for Ohio. 

Way to mislead people.

Its fine by me though, I need another 4-5 good days so I can get these 250 retaining wall blocked moved out of my yard before the ground gets to soft. Seems like no matter when winter comes, I still have outdoor projects to get done.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Gotta love the big horseshoe that storm does over Ohio 

Well it snowed good, but of course the ground is still way too warm for it to amount to shyt yet. That is the one reason why I hate the city. Ground stays warm till like january before it freezes fully They keep saying on accuweather this is the december to remember. Sure I will remember it, being bored out of my frickin mind!!!!!!!!


----------



## f250man

Yea all I see is a high wind advisory for us right now and shows a blizzard for Kansas and other mid western states and rain and maybe snow for us but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Clapper&Company

tom yes i was lol

looks like were be out tonight,


----------



## EPPSLLC

I hit six of my accounts yesterday! made a lil bread....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will just sit inside and watch the rain wash what snow we do get tonight away. Kinda pointless for me to go out when it will be 50 degrees by morning anyway. They say significant lake effect, but I find that far fetched when the wind will be howling at 50-60mph


----------



## kc2006

we haven't got anything here, and accucrap shows nothin on thursday. another snowless week for me i think.


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;894726 said:


> I will just sit inside and watch the rain wash what snow we do get tonight away. Kinda pointless for me to go out when it will be 50 degrees by morning anyway. They say significant lake effect, but I find that far fetched when the wind will be howling at 50-60mph


yep its looking like it will blow on by see ya old man winter


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Of course it wont snow. I got a new plow this year, lol. At least this will give me plenty of time to get ready for spring, lol


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;894956 said:


> Of course it wont snow. I got a new plow this year, lol. At least this will give me plenty of time to get ready for spring, lol


It will save that new plow for the more important things like looking good hanging on the front of the truck!!!! LOL

Don


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;894956 said:


> Of course it wont snow. I got a new plow this year, lol. At least this will give me plenty of time to get ready for spring, lol


thanx Tom we all have to suffer so you can have a new plow. lol

I got my new gas tank in . now I'm getting the o 2 thing done than the bed . I hope both trucks run for the snow we will get some day .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Tom i think you should feel bad, in that case ill drive to where ever it is you live and pick the plow up.


----------



## Easy

Elwer Lawn Care;895116 said:


> Tom i think you should feel bad, in that case ill drive to where ever it is you live and pick the plow up.


If I had the money, I would buy a new plow, and then for sure we wouldn't get any snow all winter!!!


----------



## EPPSLLC

Picked up an advanced auto today from one of my competitors went in shirt and tie with proposal on company letter head with co. brochure and business card along with work comp cert. and liability ins cert. ready to do business.... walked out 30 min later with the job! My comp. had it last year and they have been trying to get a writen estimate from him for 3 weeks. guy said he was tired of messing around and that i was a more professional choice anyway! Best part I was more exp. than he was !!!! That makes for a good day in my book!


----------



## suzuki0702

stupid weather forecasters! the snow we're supposed to get isnt hitting the ground!!! i was hopin for 2 inches but we aint getting nothing! then it looked like tuesday next week was the next chance for anything! december to remember! i agree with you sydenstricker! whats going to be so special about my rainy christmas!?!?!


----------



## Burkartsplow

suzuki0702;895391 said:


> stupid weather forecasters! the snow we're supposed to get isnt hitting the ground!!! i was hopin for 2 inches but we aint getting nothing! then it looked like tuesday next week was the next chance for anything! december to remember! i agree with you sydenstricker! whats going to be so special about my rainy christmas!?!?!


Hey Tom. You have another bandwagon friend coming along for the ride. No snow, just rain and a little bit of :realmad: every few days. That is is our Tom. Well just got done getting the pro wing brackets on the 7.5 poly (with wings = 9'4"). No in case anything happens to the 8.5 poly (with wings =10'4") I can just switch out the blades and switch over the wings and still be more productive then just having a straight. I may even run the 7.5 with wings more often since some of my places have some tight fits to handle. We will see after the first snowfall which is not going to be this week. Had a condo association return a contract finally. It says they will apply ice melt and salt instead of me. They wrote that on my contract and returned it. I called them up and said we agreed upon terms last week and this is my contract. You are not allowed to add your own wording to this contract unless you get authorization from me, by doing so it is null and void. I said we either do it the way we agreed upon or you can find someone else:realmad:. I was not in a good mood today. They apologized for doing so and I am sending them another contract. I asked the lady if her or the board members were going to head outside at 4am apply ice melt once I am done with the walks. Because if not I dont think any of your tenants are going to be happy waking up to walks covered with snow again because they were not treated when they were supposed too. She understood and apologized. I just hate when people make changes to your contract and think it is alright. Well I am done with this talk to you guys later.


----------



## born2farm

well we have freezing rain here. ODOT is out doing intersections and bridges and one of the big contractors was salting at wal mart.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

we had some freezing rain for about an hour here also but i think its just raining out now. Im hoping we atleast get an inch because with the wind there could be some drifts of 2-3 in which i could plow some atleast.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nothing nothing and more nothing here, lol. This crap is getting boring and old real quick here and it is only december Keeps up like this, I am gonna grab a part time job to give me something to do!!! Gas station right around the corner from my house is hiring part time and they are not open 24hrs which is good if it does ever snow. This may be the first winter in well ever that I will end up with a job besides plowing. Of course I will still plow my heart out when it does snow, but I cant take sitting around the house anymore. Not that I dont like my kids or wife, just need to get the hell away once in a while!!!! Wonder if I will ever actually use my plow this winter, or is it just gonna be a garage decoration??


----------



## f250man

Yea its not doing anything here yet.

I just talked to the clap and he is out salting his a** off.

Hey Aaron do you do any walgreens by chance?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Tom ill pay you 1000 bucks to take that garage ornament for you!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Make that a 4000 and I would consider it, lol. No gotta keep the plow. No more new goodies for the truck or me for a good while now. Hope I at least recoup the money for the plow this winter:crying:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I can see spending 4 on a plow but not 9 like my buddy just did. but o well i guess just hope and pray you get some good snow falls. They are advertising on cl a md75 for 3100 installed, i dont think u can beat the price for the doggs.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;895844 said:


> Make that a 4000 and I would consider it, lol. No gotta keep the plow. No more new goodies for the truck or me for a good while now. Hope I at least recoup the money for the plow this winter:crying:


Tom, don't you know by now that every year we get the same amount of snow and plow almost the same amount of times. Sometimes its spaced out a little more.


----------



## bcofdayton

Nothing but plain old rain in the DYT


----------



## Young Pup

We had some ice early on, but it is all rain now. 

What a day, did a leaf cleanup this morning, put the equipment away for the year in storage,put the plow on and moved it. Replaced a light on the head gear and got a Christmas tree for Mom today. 

Then I have 3 messages on the machine for snow stuff. One, they want references, the other is questions on the terms and Conditions page, and the other sounds like the want a sub contractor. Since it was 9:30 pm when I got the messages, I will call them in the am. 

Plus, Ihave been trying to stay on top of the ever changing weather over on the forum. Travis, I see you on skyeye.


----------



## Division

WE happen to have enough slush here that i went out and was able to at least push some snow around! YAY!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya jp im checking every weather page i know of in order to figure this out


----------



## Young Pup

Division;895993 said:


> WE happen to have enough slush here that i went out and was able to at least push some snow around! YAY!


Very nice. Welcome to the group.



Elwer Lawn Care;896000 said:


> ya jp im checking every weather page i know of in order to figure this out


Yep, I can't blame you on that. Well, I need to try to get some paperwork caught up so I am signing off for the night now. Even though I just got on. :laughing:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Would be nice to have paperwork to do! Received last check from mowings today so that was sad lol 

Im off to, just incase it does snow! ill pray for it for everyone.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Come on Guys. It is only the beginning of December. This time last year we only had one snow event here. Raining here and warming up. Maybe some salting on thursday morning.Wait and see.


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;896068 said:


> Come on Guys. It is only the beginning of December. This time last year we only had one snow event here. Raining here and warming up. Maybe some salting on thursday morning.Wait and see.


I am happy for the no snow yet. I have way to much paper work to get caught up on. Finishing the customers bills right now. I might stop for the night so I don't screw them up. :laughing: By not charging them enough.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;895489 said:


> Hey Tom. You have another bandwagon friend coming along for the ride. No snow, just rain and a little bit of :realmad: every few days. That is is our Tom. Well just got done getting the pro wing brackets on the 7.5 poly (with wings = 9'4"). No in case anything happens to the 8.5 poly (with wings =10'4") I can just switch out the blades and switch over the wings and still be more productive then just having a straight. I may even run the 7.5 with wings more often since some of my places have some tight fits to handle. We will see after the first snowfall which is not going to be this week. Had a condo association return a contract finally. It says they will apply ice melt and salt instead of me. They wrote that on my contract and returned it. I called them up and said we agreed upon terms last week and this is my contract. You are not allowed to add your own wording to this contract unless you get authorization from me, by doing so it is null and void. I said we either do it the way we agreed upon or you can find someone else:realmad:. I was not in a good mood today. They apologized for doing so and I am sending them another contract. I asked the lady if her or the board members were going to head outside at 4am apply ice melt once I am done with the walks. Because if not I dont think any of your tenants are going to be happy waking up to walks covered with snow again because they were not treated when they were supposed too. She understood and apologized. I just hate when people make changes to your contract and think it is alright. Well I am done with this talk to you guys later.


keep that trans cooler working


----------



## kc2006

i still need to bill people for november, been working on the new house constantly and haven't got to it.

It's raining pretty good here, at first i thought i'd get to go salt but the temps are rising until tomorrow around noon then it's gunna drop. They still are saying no snow though. BLOWS.

Gives me more time to try and drum up more accounts.


----------



## clark lawn

what the hell you up for thought it was past your bedtime. wanna feed in the morning?


----------



## kc2006

yea send me a text, i gotta run to monroe in boardman, they need my insurance info before i can push.

just got home from the new hizzy, bathrooms almost done, looks like something from a magazine, i need to quit doin lawns and get into remodeling.


----------



## f250man

Well heres what I saw for the forecast.

Tonight: Occasional snow showers. Low around 22. Very windy, with a west wind between 31 and 40 mph, with gusts as high as 60 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Thursday: Snow showers likely before noon, then snow showers and areas of blowing snow after noon. The snow could be heavy at times. Some thunder is also possible. High near 27. Windy, with a west wind between 29 and 32 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

I really hope there right about the amount of snow we get and really wanna try this new WIDEOUT out and see how it does..


----------



## Nelsen

Yeah, I saw 3-5 for you guys out East as well. Us West siders will be twiddlin our thumbs again, I guess.

Saw Burkhardts post...I have had so many people this year change the salt issue on the contract and send it back. I hate that too.

I think I'll just stop asking them to do it, and then when the lot is hammered make sure to point it out to them that salt would have avoided their problem.

Too many people want it both ways. Good luck out East tonight guys, stay safe.

Rick


----------



## EPPSLLC

Holy Moly its windier than a texas twister out there!!!!


----------



## Nelsen

It's coming our way too!


----------



## Easy

Hope I didn't jinx you guys. 
I put my plow on this morning. Usually when I do that, it doesn't snow at all.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Why did you go and do that for Don?? LOL I have high doubts for any snow tonite or tomorrow. Ground is way too warm now and with the wind, Buffalo and Erie will get dumped on.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its storming good here,

Had hard rains, lighting and ice balls 

This turns to snow around 5 once it starts cooling down, watch out!


----------



## Nelsen

Thanks, Don. Much appreciated...Lol!



> I have high doubts for any snow tonite or tomorrow. Ground is way too warm now and with the wind, Buffalo and Erie will get dumped on.


For real? I just saw Dicky G said 3-5 out there. Hope you get it, but you're right about the ground. And Buffalo looks like it's gonna get it's like every year. Shoot, I should move there for 4 months and make some real money already.


----------



## born2farm

well its windier then heck here. callin for maybe an inch of snow. these wet roads will be fun after the temp drops here after bit. i think i am gonna go put the plow on and get the quad all washed up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I saw 3 snow flakes!!! LMAO:laughing: I need more beer


----------



## f250man

Here is what they are saying now. The weather bug forecast 


Tonight: Occasional snow showers. Low around 23. Very windy, with a west wind between 34 and 40 mph, with gusts as high as 60 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Thursday: Snow showers. High near 26. Windy, with a west wind between 28 and 33 mph, with gusts as high as 47 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Thursday Night: Snow showers and areas of blowing snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Some thunder is also possible. Low around 13. Wind chill values as low as -5. Windy, with a west wind between 24 and 30 mph, with gusts as high as 45 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible

__________________________________________________________________________

This is the NWS forecast


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
254 PM EST WED DEC 9 2009

...SIGNIFICANT LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS POSSIBLE THURSDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH FRIDAY NIGHT...

.MUCH COLDER AIR WILL SPREAD INTO THE AREA OVERNIGHT. LAKE EFFECT
SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP LATER TONIGHT IN RESPONSE TO THE COLDER
AIR. LOCALLY HEAVY SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED THROUGH THE END OF THE WEEK.

OHZ012>014-PAZ003-100400-
/O.EXT.KCLE.LE.A.0003.091210T2000Z-091212T0900Z/
LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
MEADVILLE
254 PM EST WED DEC 9 2009

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH NOW IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH LATE FRIDAY NIGHT...

THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY
AFTERNOON THROUGH LATE FRIDAY NIGHT.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL DEVELOP OVER LAKE ERIE TONIGHT. THESE BANDS
WILL SAG SOUTH INTO THE WATCH AREA SOMETIME ON THURSDAY. WESTERLY
WINDS ARE EXPECTED LATE THURSDAY THROUGH FRIDAY NIGHT. BANDS OF
LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL MOVE ACROSS THE AREA IN RESPONSE TO THESE
WINDS. ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE VARIABLE AND DEPEND GREATLY ON THE
WIND DIRECTION BUT COULD APPROACH TWO FEET...ESPECIALLY IN THE
HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF CRAWFORD COUNTY IN PENNSYLVANIA.

IN ADDITION...THE GUSTY WESTERLY WINDS WILL CAUSE SIGNIFICANT
BLOWING AND DRIFTING WITH NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS AT TIMES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES.


----------



## carl b

anyone need a dump instert . $500 needs sheet metal work .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well Steve I hope they are right this time. Im about ready to dig in to some deep snow!!! But like last year, they made all this hoopla about lake effect and it all went to geauga county and out into pa/new york. We shall see come the 2am wake up call


----------



## f250man

Yea Im hoping we get the snow at night so I can plow in the morning and not to many day time snows this year. But if we get the snow they are calling for along the lake shore of Ohio and P.A. Im not going into work.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

If we get what they are calling for here along the lake shore, I dont think alot of people will be going to work, lol. I hope it is all night plowing too. Day snows suck the big one!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Send some to me


----------



## f250man

No Im going to keep it all up here. So you have to come up and visit and then you can have some snow. :laughing:


----------



## VBigFord20

Whats snow? I have not scene the stuff in so long I forgot what it looks like?

I had a remote start put in my truck today. No more having to get in a ice cold truck at 3am when and if it snows this winter. Its going to be nice.


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;897430 said:


> No Im going to keep it all up here. So you have to come up and visit and then you can have some snow. :laughing:


That works


----------



## f250man

VBigFord20;897448 said:


> Whats snow? I have not scene the stuff in so long I forgot what it looks like?
> 
> I had a remote start put in my truck today. No more having to get in a ice cold truck at 3am when and if it snows this winter. Its going to be nice.


You will love the remote start I have had mine on the truck for yrs and I love having it. Hit it and get ready and the truck is warm and ready to plow.


----------



## clark lawn

how about i saw two seperate guys out mowing today. they made one hell of a mess.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

clark lawn;897660 said:


> how about i saw two seperate guys out mowing today. they made one hell of a mess.


Alan, you should have at least taken some pics, lol. Cant believe people some times.

I have been pondering a remote start on my truck. Seems like most people have them and like them. Just kind of concerned about it screwing with my oem security system. A warm truck would be nice to get into for once, lol Recommendations though, should I do the install myself (highly mechanically abled) or let someone else do it??


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;897486 said:


> You will love the remote start I have had mine on the truck for yrs and I love having it. Hit it and get ready and the truck is warm and ready to plow.


I have a remote start in my new truck, came like that from the factory. Best option on the truck.



f250man;897300 said:


> Yea Im hoping we get the snow at night so I can plow in the morning and not to many day time snows this year. But if we get the snow they are calling for along the lake shore of Ohio and P.A. Im not going into work.


They are not calling for hardly any snow here in Cuyahoga county at all. If and when it hits though....please let them be night time plows, I hate plowing during the day.

What do you do for work Steve?


----------



## born2farm

sounds like you are gonna be one busy man if you get that steve. i should probably finish gettin the quads ready sometime. speakin of mowin lawns i saw a guy on the news this morning out west mowing in 3in of snow. lol o and congrats to CLAP for makin it into snow magazine.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brock your not out plowing yet?! haha jk, me either, i put heated grips on my 4 wheeler tonight tho. THen had a long thought out discussion on a different truck next fall but who knows how thats going to work out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Larry since Cuyahoga county is practically in the middle, the winds have to be perfect for lake effect. Otherwise it is all ours or Chardons. Nite plows are for sure 100% better. 

Brock, I saw that on the news earlier. Laughed my arse off on that one. Did that 4 years ago in my old house. I was bored and didnt have my truck from the dealer yet so it took up a couple hours. I had the bag on and it did work. Used an old lawn boy to do that. 

Well I guess all these snow predictions are getting the slackers to call and sign up, lol. I just got off the phone with my 4th call of the day for plowing. Just add more to the list!!!payup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thanks Brock!


Well I guess I been take a nap, got to get up early and check some lots!!

47 today and tonight 15 with a wind chill of like 7


----------



## born2farm

No elwer im not plowin yet lol. I know how you feel about buyin a truck and stuff. I have kicked around so many ideas between a 3/4ton truck or a small tractor or a small truck it aint even funny.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;897705 said:


> Larry since Cuyahoga county is practically in the middle, the winds have to be perfect for lake effect. Otherwise it is all ours or Chardons. Nite plows are for sure 100% better.


I don't mind the no snow. You guys out east can have it all.
Saves me money on gas & labor this way.
My phone has been ringing as well, even got a couple contracts come back this week as well.Everyone is scared now they will be snowed in. They could care less about the contract when we are trying to put together our routes in the fall.But when they need us they come running.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

If, big if, spring/summer go well and i sell my deere for 4500 or so, then sell my truck for 10 or so, i may just find me a used diesel super duty, may just go get me a texas truck so i know ill be the first to break it in on the snow. Thats a long ways out tho and there are alot of things that could happen between now and then. Im going to have to work my ass off if i do it cs i don't want people to think im spoiled.


----------



## born2farm

Ya I have been kicking around trying to find a southern truck. I have been thinking about buying a 1995 or so 3/4ton that I can put a plow on and keep my truck. that way in two years when I head off to college hopefully I have a well enough trained employee to take care of my work load and then sub some out. I just have no idea where to start on getting my business started officially with me having to be gone after next winter.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

That would be a hard call, I guess im just lucky to only be going to school 15 min away.

Ok guys this is what im contiplating. Some may or may not now that i am going to college for free as my dad works there. So i got to thinking, most people will be in debt paying for their college. Where as I have the chance to be in debt slightly to buy a truck that will last me a long time and then will be able to start seeing a return in my money sooner. So i'd be building my business instead of just paying off college debt. Hope that makes sense. Us younger ones do have an advantage still living at home i guess but i guess we are just using our younger days wisely. I know i don't plan on going anywhere within the next 3 yrs so thats a plus to. I just hope the economy continues in improve so it helps all of us!


----------



## born2farm

ya elwer. i wish the classes that I want were offerd close to home. the economy kind of scares me to. on one hand I want to just stick with my 10-15 drives through high school and then drop completely and then come back after college or start building business now and hope to have a sub available to cover for two or three winters...i just dont know where to start like i said before lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I honestly don't want anymore than the 15 drives i curently have, if i get a truck of course id like a few commercial properties. I know i have to always have a truck, and the bigger you go, the more the girls like! lol


----------



## big pusher

Can someone walk me through posting pictures on here. I have been trying with no success.


----------



## born2farm

lol ya i would deffinitly like to pick up some commercial accounts...but since ill turn 18 in the middle of december i wont be able to bid any accounts untill my first year im in college and im not sure on what subs I could have.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Very true, im mainly leaning towards being able to offer full service for the customer now, even commercials then. Now i pretty much have everything i need in order to do that besides a plow truck so there is my problem. And i could always pay a friend to run my 4 wheeler and make money their to. O well lots to think about during this long winter. Im hitting the hay, need to find me something to keep busy with the rest of the week.


----------



## born2farm

thats another down side for me is i dont plan on being full service but more farming and then full time plowing. who knows ill have to figure something out someday. see how this year goes and go from there.


----------



## VBigFord20

Sydenstricker Landscaping;897667 said:


> Alan, you should have at least taken some pics, lol. Cant believe people some times.
> 
> I have been pondering a remote start on my truck. Seems like most people have them and like them. Just kind of concerned about it screwing with my oem security system. A warm truck would be nice to get into for once, lol Recommendations though, should I do the install myself (highly mechanically abled) or let someone else do it??


My Ford has an EDIS system so its all computer controlled. I needed to bring both keys so they can code the remote start to work with the locks and factory alarm. There is no way I could have done it myself and had it work right in the end. I had Advanced Mobil Toys in Parma do it and it took them about 3 hours (2 hour install, 1 hour to code the keys to work) and it cost about $240 and everything works just like it did from the factory, except I can now type this and start my truck at the same time.

Read about your truck and see what people say about how hard it is to do the install. If I still had my 97 I would have likely done it myself, but I knew better then to mess with the truck.


----------



## clark lawn

i didnt have my phone with me, i was comming back from a call with the FD. I just laughed we had so much rain last night i dont know what they were thinking. it was at a commercial place that already looked fine.


----------



## show-n-go

Sydenstricker Landscaping;897667 said:


> Alan, you should have at least taken some pics, lol. Cant believe people some times.
> 
> I have been pondering a remote start on my truck. Seems like most people have them and like them. Just kind of concerned about it screwing with my oem security system. A warm truck would be nice to get into for once, lol Recommendations though, should I do the install myself (highly mechanically abled) or let someone else do it??


Me and a friend did the one on my Excursion. I had to buy an extra key and have it programmed then i did the rest, the key isn't cut we just use it for the chip. It took us about 2 hours to do it. I love it andd wouldn't have a car without it. Especially the 7.3, it takes 15-20min to blow heat.


----------



## Young Pup

Got some light snow here now, won't have to do anything. The wind is just blowing away as soon as it falls.


----------



## jzeller4

where is all the snow ? last year at this time we had some. i just hope this year we get more snow and less ice.


----------



## jzeller4

ya this cold wind sucks. we need snow


----------



## Young Pup

Looks like it is a light snow now. With the wind it looks like it is snowing harder than it is though.


----------



## jzeller4

ya with the wind nothing sticks.


----------



## Young Pup

I think I am going to be just in case I need to go out for some reason. But the weather just said it is not going to amount to much. Better safe than sorry. 

good night


----------



## Division

Just got back in from salting.... doesnt look like much is gonna happen around there parts!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Morning guys!

Im headed out to shake my money maker!!!! 

See you guys out there, be safe!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Had to sprinkle a lil salt this morning. And there was a nice 6" drift along the curb that goes along the front of the building were people walk in and out. So of course, I had to plow it That is probably all the snow that plow will see now, lol:laughing:

Man I hope this is actually going to come true:
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
348 AM EST THU DEC 10 2009

...SIGNIFICANT LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS POSSIBLE THURSDAY THROUGH
FRIDAY NIGHT...

SOUTHWEST WINDS ON LAKE ERIE ARE EXPECTED TO BECOME MORE WESTERLY
DURING THE DAY TODAY. THE TIMING OF THE WIND SHIFT AND THE EXTENT
OF THE WIND SHIFT WILL DETERMINE HOW QUICKLY THE SNOW DEVELOPS AND
HOW FAR INLAND THE SNOW BANDS GO.

OHZ012-014-101700-
/O.UPG.KCLE.LE.A.0003.091210T2000Z-091212T0900Z/
/O.EXA.KCLE.LE.W.0007.091210T0900Z-091212T0900Z/
LAKE-ASHTABULA INLAND-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...JEFFERSON
348 AM EST THU DEC 10 2009

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST SATURDAY.
THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL CONTINUE TO DEVELOP OVER LAKE ERIE TODAY.
LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW WILL OCCUR ACROSS THE AREA EARLY TODAY.
LATER THIS AFTERNOON AND EVENING HOWEVER THE SNOW HEAVIER SNOW
BANDS SHOULD SAG SOUTH INTO THE AREA AS WINDS BECOME MORE
WESTERLY. THE SNOW BANDS WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE INTO THE AREA
TONIGHT...FRIDAY AND THEN INTO FRIDAY NIGHT BEFORE WEAKENING.

ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE VARIABLE AND DEPEND GREATLY ON THE WIND
DIRECTION BUT COULD REACH BETWEEN 1 AND 2 FEET BY FRIDAY EVENING
ACROSS LAKE COUNTY AND THE NORTHERN HALF OF ASHTABULA COUNTY.

IN ADDITION...THE GUSTY WEST TO SOUTHWEST WINDS WILL CAUSE SIGNIFICANT
BLOWING AND DRIFTING WITH NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS AT TIMES.


----------



## f250man

Lux Lawn;897679 said:


> IWhat do you do for work Steve?


Larry I ran my own Construction and rehab company since 2000 and I have been in the construction trades since 1989 and Just got tired of lack of work and slow or no pay so I work for a company that does ins work and we are always busy and no lack of fires and water losses


----------



## f250man

That is what I saw for us To tom.

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
348 AM EST THU DEC 10 2009

...SIGNIFICANT LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS POSSIBLE THURSDAY THROUGH
FRIDAY NIGHT...

SOUTHWEST WINDS ON LAKE ERIE ARE EXPECTED TO BECOME MORE WESTERLY
DURING THE DAY TODAY. THE TIMING OF THE WIND SHIFT AND THE EXTENT
OF THE WIND SHIFT WILL DETERMINE HOW QUICKLY THE SNOW DEVELOPS AND
HOW FAR INLAND THE SNOW BANDS GO.

OHZ012-014-101700-
/O.UPG.KCLE.LE.A.0003.091210T2000Z-091212T0900Z/
/O.EXA.KCLE.LE.W.0007.091210T0900Z-091212T0900Z/
LAKE-ASHTABULA INLAND-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...JEFFERSON
348 AM EST THU DEC 10 2009

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST SATURDAY.
THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL CONTINUE TO DEVELOP OVER LAKE ERIE TODAY.
LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW WILL OCCUR ACROSS THE AREA EARLY TODAY.
LATER THIS AFTERNOON AND EVENING HOWEVER THE SNOW HEAVIER SNOW
BANDS SHOULD SAG SOUTH INTO THE AREA AS WINDS BECOME MORE
WESTERLY. THE SNOW BANDS WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE INTO THE AREA
TONIGHT...FRIDAY AND THEN INTO FRIDAY NIGHT BEFORE WEAKENING.

ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE VARIABLE AND DEPEND GREATLY ON THE WIND
DIRECTION BUT COULD REACH BETWEEN 1 AND 2 FEET BY FRIDAY EVENING
ACROSS LAKE COUNTY AND THE NORTHERN HALF OF ASHTABULA COUNTY.

IN ADDITION...THE GUSTY WEST TO SOUTHWEST WINDS WILL CAUSE SIGNIFICANT
BLOWING AND DRIFTING WITH NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS AT TIMES.


PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW
IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL
BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN
ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO
AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

&&

$$


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## f250man

Yea I got up at 4 and it was snowing to beat the band then it stoped by 6 and it is just a little flurries right now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

They said the winds are supposed to shift our direction later on today, so we will see. It probably wont really take off till night time though. Only thing to do is hurry up and wait, lol


----------



## thesnowman269

Im hoping it will hold off for awhile as my power steering has majically disapeared this morning and plowing with out would be work out that I really dont need today


----------



## slone

anybody doing any plowing?


----------



## clark lawn

aint doin anything here not even enough to salt.


----------



## carl b

I had to salt today just on two tho. :crying: I need to at least pay for my new stuff this month. I was hoping to make profit next month.I know the snow will come . I hope soon.


----------



## clark lawn

ya i saw a few lots that people salted dont know why though was a waste of time and money


----------



## bcofdayton

Nothing at all in Dayton, we had a dusting last night and this morning but the wind blew it all off the roads


----------



## Nelsen

We are quiet here on the West side of Cleveland. We may not even go out tonight. I have a few secondary snow belt accounts I'll check on, but the real western suburbs I bet will be under the trigger.

Atleast we're on our way. I'm happy as a pig in SH** to get the fifty degree temps out of the way!

I think we'll still have atleast 2-3 events before the end of DEC....so we'll be all right.


----------



## Nelsen

Clark....I also saw a few people salting lots last night and this AM. I didn't, and don't believe it's necessary either.


----------



## show-n-go

I got to salt some lot's today. we just got a dusting but the lots were like ice rinks.. 
I wish we would get a nice 6-8 storm or something before the month ends. I really want to use my new plow.


----------



## bcofdayton

lol, me too! unfortunately I don't think the jet stream will be to kind to us in Southern Ohio until Feb


----------



## ABsnow

I saw front end loaders clearing an inch of snow Tuesday night, by 3 a.m. Wednesday morning the piles had melted. Cold and windy with flurries, didn't even consider putting the spreader on.


----------



## VBigFord20

IT was waaaaay to cold and windy today. I think the last time I felt my toes was around 6:30 am. I really need to go buy some new winter boots this weekend.

The wind was brutal. It tried to throw me and my van over the 480 bridge this afternoon. The way the van felt it has to have been on 2 wheels at one point.

I did put my plow on today. Not because I think its going to snow, but because my grandpa wanted it out of his garage. Its to cold to take it off so I think I'm just going to leave it on until tomorrow evening.


----------



## suzuki0702

f250man;898186 said:


> Larry I ran my own Construction and rehab company since 2000 and I have been in the construction trades since 1989 and Just got tired of lack of work and slow or no pay so I work for a company that does ins work and we are always busy and no lack of fires and water losses


we've been doing more and more fire repairs..we do primarily custom home framing but not a lot of house building going on so fire jobs as we call em are whats next. i hate em they are dirty and nasty. did on in maple heights then one in parma....felt like a coal miner!


----------



## carl b

I got a call today for leaves. :laughing::laughing: It has not been done all year . I stopped cus they didn't pay .  so I got paid ( for Aug-Sept ) 2 weeks ago now they think I'll come back to clean-up the mess. :laughing: should I try to get them to pre pay me ? or just think snow and go?


----------



## carl b

ya 1/2 acre lot full of big, pin oak trees


----------



## Clapper&Company

Division;898068 said:


> Just got back in from salting.... doesnt look like much is gonna happen around there parts!


You guys out salting?

I hear the grounds coverin there


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well shyt. I need to find a cover to put on the grill of my truck. Couldnt get the damn thing to warm up, and the trans wouldnt warm up and shift right Cardboard for the win!!! LOL:laughing: Or I can at least do something nice and cut up my old leather jacket that hasnt fit for years and make a decent cover.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;899247 said:


> Well shyt. I need to find a cover to put on the grill of my truck. Couldnt get the damn thing to warm up, and the trans wouldnt warm up and shift right Cardboard for the win!!! LOL:laughing: Or I can at least do something nice and cut up my old leather jacket that hasnt fit for years and make a decent cover.


Cardboard covered in ******* crome would look nice :laughing:


----------



## born2farm

awell I put the plow on the quad today but still need to make brakets for the strobes. repainted most of the plow and a lot of the rusted parts on the quad got wired wheeled and painted. then to top it off i washed and waxed the whole thing. and of course no snow here. some of the lots around me could of used some spot salting but I didnt see anyone out.

and if you guys have some time to read my babbeling please give me some advice in my thread 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=899572#post899572


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;898186 said:


> Larry I ran my own Construction and rehab company since 2000 and I have been in the construction trades since 1989 and Just got tired of lack of work and slow or no pay so I work for a company that does ins work and we are always busy and no lack of fires and water losses


I thought you were in construction. Glad to see that you have a job that you are always busy at.


----------



## jzeller4

put my new motor on my meyer salt spreader today, works great...


----------



## Young Pup

carl b;899110 said:


> I got a call today for leaves. :laughing::laughing: It has not been done all year . I stopped cus they didn't pay .  so I got paid ( for Aug-Sept ) 2 weeks ago now they think I'll come back to clean-up the mess. :laughing: should I try to get them to pre pay me ? or just think snow and go?


Pay in advance and cash only at this time, sorry. Or else you will hold the bag all winter on it.


----------



## Young Pup

slone;898424 said:


> anybody doing any plowing?


The only plowing I did was the paperwork that has been sitting on my desk. Plowing right through it and almost caught up but not close enough.


----------



## Young Pup

It is cold as January out there tonight. I think we skipped a month and went right to January. This is just way to cold for this time of year.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well everyone on here out in Ashtabula and Madison, be safe while plowing. Yall are getting dumped on really good. 

We got a big fat dusting here, lol. I hate this winter and it hasnt started yet.:realmad: I guess taking the plow off wont work to make it snow anymore. Still will wake up at 2, but then I guess I could go plow my dad's place since it is getting dumped on out that way.


----------



## clark lawn

The browns won


----------



## VBigFord20

clark lawn;899910 said:


> The browns won


:waving:

What a great game! Damn it feels good to see us topple the squeelers playoff hopes!!!!


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;899932 said:


> :waving:
> 
> What a great game! Damn it feels good to see us topple the squeelers playoff hopes!!!!


yep win the 1s that count


----------



## Burkartsplow

best game since they returned in 1999....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That game made my day!!! It has been a long time coming that we finally beat the pisspuke squealers!!! 

No snow here!! Not even enough to put down salt this time, lol. As the saying goes here in the Cleveland area, there is always next time


----------



## f250man

Just got in and we got about 5" to plow.

And guys a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while


----------



## carl b

f250man;900132 said:


> Just got in and we got about 5" to plow.
> 
> And guys a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while


I wish I'd get a plowable snow .


----------



## carl b

Young Pup;899676 said:


> Pay in advance and cash only at this time, sorry. Or else you will hold the bag all winter on it.


that sounds good . Only thing we have snow on the ground now . just enough so the leaves wont come off .


----------



## Nelsen

GO BROWNS!

That defense has really had it's moments this year. And we were really behind the 8-ball with injuries on D.:yow!:


----------



## kashman

merry christmas


----------



## Lux Lawn

How about them BROWNS, not only did they win they did it with five defensive starters out. Pittspuke was ripe for the taking & they over looked the Browns.

A beautiful day in the city of Cleveland.

Sorry Steve.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Kashman--Great looking dogs.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks like a Ice strom


----------



## Young Pup

carl b;900164 said:


> that sounds good . Only thing we have snow on the ground now . just enough so the leaves wont come off .


Oh no you can still do them, but you will need to add snow removal to the bill too. :laughing: Tell them it is either you do both or they have to wait to spring for the work to be done.


----------



## chazg33

started plowing thursday at 8;00pm and just finished up around 7;00 pm fri night ,what a long night,nothing but white outs all night long ,but great money,,they had over 12 inchs of snow in ashtabula,time for a couple of cold ones now,,,


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Clapper&Company;901122 said:


> Looks like a Ice strom


Sure does. It may not be pushin snow, but it is still something!!!

I got one final thing to do to my truck tomorrow. Going to change the trans fluid over to synthetic. Got mobil one for it. Was going to get amsoil, but I just couldnt bring myself to pay 10 dollars per quart

Chuck, sounds like you had some fun. We had nothing but a dusting here in P'Ville. I went to Madison last night and it was like I was in a different world, lol. Sad part is my Blazer has seen more snow now than my truck. And it doesnt even have a plow!!!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

added lights to my tool box tonight. Im waiting for my amber ones to come in to put on the sides of the box.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Looks real nice Travis!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Thanks Tom, should be nice for having about 90 bucks in them when all said and done. I just need to remember not to throw a shovel into my bed! Breaking a 9 dollar light will hurt.


----------



## f250man

Looks good Travis. All those lights and no plow. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL breaking nice stuff always sucks, lol. I cracked the back window on one of my other trucks by throwing the shovel in the back way too hard. Costly mistake, never do that again!!


----------



## f250man

No you wont thats what the back rack is for. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is why I am glad to have it there now. Plus it makes a nice anchor point for things too!!!


----------



## f250man

Yes it does.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

How did the plowing go Steve?? I went to wally world last night and yall were getting pounded there!!! Had to actually put the blazer in 4x4 for the first time


----------



## f250man

It went good and had no problems knock on wood.

What time were you there?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is always a good thing!!! I was there about 9pm


----------



## f250man

We just missed each other then I got gas around 8:30 and would have been leaving just before you got there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well that sucks, lol. Surprised we havent run into each other out there yet. That is the wally world we usually go to, sometimes Chardon.


----------



## f250man

Renee goes all the time I try to avoid Wally's world like the plague if I can. :laughing:


----------



## f250man

Well Im off to bed was up late watching that ****** game last night and then out plowiing at 3 am so Im tired and got to go out and do clean ups in the am again.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah I try to avoid wally world, but the wife loves it and they were the only ones open that have the verizon pre paid phone cards (I know I could get a real phone, lol) Good night Steve and dont have too much fun plowing again


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

f250man;901339 said:


> Looks good Travis. All those lights and no plow. LOL


I know!! Thats why the conversation of me buying a different truck the other night came up. 


f250man;901372 said:


> No you wont thats what the back rack is for. LOL


If i get a different truck im going to make one.


Sydenstricker Landscaping;901341 said:


> LOL breaking nice stuff always sucks, lol. I cracked the back window on one of my other trucks by throwing the shovel in the back way too hard. Costly mistake, never do that again!!


I just need to remember they are there when i load my bed edger in the back or the tiller.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Steve we want photos when ur out in the morning!!!


Tom, I dont mine shaking salt over plowing.... The only thing that changes is the number of guys I got to watch over! If were salting there is only two maybe three of us out


----------



## born2farm

nice lights travis.

just got done celebrating my 17th birthday with dad and his side of the family today. got me a nice new carhart jacket, coupld t shirts and a new farm radio:bluebounc gonna celebrate with moms side tomorrow on my actural bday


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Happy birthday Brock, gets better on your 18th, and they well your 21 but by then your just doing it legally i guess lol


----------



## born2farm

thanks travis....


----------



## VBigFord20

Elwer Lawn Care;901744 said:


> Happy birthday Brock, gets better on your 18th, and they well your 21 but by then your just doing it legally i guess lol


Its all downhill after 21. It used to be that I would go out and see high school kids and think that I'm not much older then them. Now I go out and see HS kids and they look like just that, kids. Once you get over that 25 hump you feel like an adult and its boring.

Hell I used to go out and enjoy every weekend, now I spend them doing paperwork, billing, invoicing, and filing. Two night this week I was in bed by 9:30. I used to stay up for 2 days and work for most of that time, now I feel useless if I don't get my 8 hours.

Anyways,


----------



## f250man

Brock


----------



## born2farm

VBigFord20;901843 said:


> Its all downhill after 21. It used to be that I would go out and see high school kids and think that I'm not much older then them. Now I go out and see HS kids and they look like just that, kids. Once you get over that 25 hump you feel like an adult and its boring.
> 
> Hell I used to go out and enjoy every weekend, now I spend them doing paperwork, billing, invoicing, and filing. Two night this week I was in bed by 9:30. I used to stay up for 2 days and work for most of that time, now I feel useless if I don't get my 8 hours.
> 
> Anyways,


Lol ya I know what you mean. Growing up on a farm has made me grow up very fast. I have enjoyed working though so its all good. THANKS


----------



## born2farm

Thanks Steve. ONE MORE YEAR UNTILL I CAN BID COMMERCIAL WORK


----------



## paradise1229

Here's some:

Small.drive is 40 to 60 feet two passes and cleaned up and side walk shoveled 
Hello I'm offering plowing money as we go.I do it every 6 to 8 inches unless you want different.average small drive is 22 dollars that includes paths cut by hand and ill spread salt if you buy it. So if you have a hard time getting out of the drive in the winter call me at XXX-XXX-XXXX ED the concrete Guy

Date: 2009-12-02, 5:53PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Snow plowing for champion and 20 mile radious around champion. driveways $15-more. if you are interested please give me a call at (330)-XXX-XXXX


----------



## carl b

Brock,


----------



## Young Pup

Brock:redbounce purplebou

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Kevin and Clap, I see you guys tried sneaking into my facebook page


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

happy birthday Brock!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Travis, check ur FB left you a messg


----------



## kootoomootoo

Elwer Lawn Care;901318 said:


> added lights to my tool box tonight. Im waiting for my amber ones to come in to put on the sides of the box.


clark w griswald would be impressed


----------



## VBigFord20

Anyone have any ideas on alternate uses for our plows since they wont see any action this month?

Maybe we should find a big ass ball and a big empty parking lot and play plow truck soccer. 

My truck looks sad, it has not moved in 4 days now. All this downtime has made me tear apart my shop and now it looks like a war zone. I need some seat time to relax.


----------



## Burkartsplow

VBigFord20;903218 said:


> Anyone have any ideas on alternate uses for our plows since they wont see any action this month?
> 
> Maybe we should find a big ass ball and a big empty parking lot and play plow truck soccer.
> 
> My truck looks sad, it has not moved in 4 days now. All this downtime has made me tear apart my shop and now it looks like a war zone. I need some seat time to relax.


I go into my shop and have pulling pieces of equipment and cleaning every last piece of them and putting them back together. I have been trolling CL looking for used toro blowers. I am going to be that guy that buys and fixes them up and sells them for $40 profit. I need some snow to get back in the game. I need to see what the route is going to be like. I still need to sub some stuff out, but I dont know what sites to sub out yet.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Steve. Finally got a video up of the lightbar at night. I posted it up on the thread I already started. Check her out.


----------



## kootoomootoo

try laying frozen sod


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Its going to be a long week of yet no snow, will be hell for me. Clap, sorry i didn't get a chance to call you tonight, its been one hell of a night. Ill get with you tomorrow whenever i get myself out of bed tomorrow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its all good, when ever im here


----------



## f250man

Yea Aaron I just checked it out and it looks great.


----------



## paradise1229

weather.com is calling for snow Wed. Thurs. and Fri. Any takers?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No takers, lol

I think plow truck soccer would be bad a$$!!!!! lol:laughing:


----------



## Lawn Guy36

No snow im going crazy.I am off to church i am praying for snow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thank god for salt accounts


----------



## f250man

Nothing but rain here


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It just stopped raining here a few hours ago. There was enough salt everywhere to act as a pre-treatment and no ice build up


----------



## EPPSLLC

So get this we got a 1/4 in of wet stuff Wed. Thursday I got to the bank to turn in my invoice along with the HOA invoice (treasur. work at that bank) the manager of the bank and the thres of the HOA both rip my ass why i salted this morning I said simply the state county and city was out it was slick and there have been 23 wrecks today .... they have the nerve to say well we don't need salt if its just a dusting .... 23 WRECKS!!!! it wan't just a dusting i said okay where do i start and stop 3/4 of an inch ..inch and a half? The thing that pisses me off is if she would have slid off the road this morning and wrecked her beamer she would have asked why i wasn't out there ....


How do i handle this?


----------



## Clapper&Company

EPPSLLC;904764 said:


> So get this we got a 1/4 in of wet stuff Wed. Thursday I got to the bank to turn in my invoice along with the HOA invoice (treasur. work at that bank) the manager of the bank and the thres of the HOA both rip my ass why i salted this morning I said simply the state county and city was out it was slick and there have been 23 wrecks today .... they have the nerve to say well we don't need salt if its just a dusting .... 23 WRECKS!!!! it wan't just a dusting i said okay where do i start and stop 3/4 of an inch ..inch and a half? The thing that pisses me off is if she would have slid off the road this morning and wrecked her beamer she would have asked why i wasn't out there ....
> 
> How do i handle this?


Depend on how your contract is word


----------



## born2farm

Ok someone tell me im crazy before I spend a bunch of money lol. I was thinking today about how I want a new truck and something to plow snow with. I also thought how I dont want to tear up a newer truck by plowing with it and possibly having my employee plow with it some. So heres where my idea came in. Why not put a plow on my old truck and use it as strictly a plow truck next year. It is pushing 200,000mi and all it really needs is tires and possibly a clutch before plowing. Would I be stupid to mount a 7 or 7.5 straight blade on my 97 f150 5spd?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ok Ron, calling you is on my list of things to do tomorrow, sorry bout that.


----------



## Young Pup

What's up guys? We had a winter weather advisory issued at 4 this am until 8 am. Not much happening here though. We did have some ice but not to much.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;905096 said:


> Ok someone tell me im crazy before I spend a bunch of money lol. I was thinking today about how I want a new truck and something to plow snow with. I also thought how I dont want to tear up a newer truck by plowing with it and possibly having my employee plow with it some. So heres where my idea came in. Why not put a plow on my old truck and use it as strictly a plow truck next year. It is pushing 200,000mi and all it really needs is tires and possibly a clutch before plowing. Would I be stupid to mount a 7 or 7.5 straight blade on my 97 f150 5spd?


Ok I will be the first to say you are crazy. But I like your thoughts, other than it is a 5 speed. You will need to use your plow control and shift at the same time some. Can you do both? Kinad of like walking and chewing gum!!!! Just messing with you Brock.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;905181 said:


> Ok I will be the first to say you are crazy. But I like your thoughts, other than it is a 5 speed. You will need to use your plow control and shift at the same time some. Can you do both? Kinad of like walking and chewing gum!!!! Just messing with you Brock.


Well I actually had an idea of how to mount a plow conroll that might make this easier. I thought about unscrewing the cap on top of the shifter. running the controll wire up through it and then putting a 4 way toggle in the top the the shifter. You would grab the shifter and controll plow with thumb...lol


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;905199 said:


> Well I actually had an idea of how to mount a plow conroll that might make this easier. I thought about unscrewing the cap on top of the shifter. running the controll wire up through it and then putting a 4 way toggle in the top the the shifter. You would grab the shifter and controll plow with thumb...lol


Great idea there Brock.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP had the some thing till noon,

got pretty icy here for a bit


----------



## VBigFord20

No ice here, just lots of rain which made the ground soft again. My friend got his tractor stuck and I got covered in muddy cold half frozen mud and water trying to pull him out with my quad. It took about an hour but I got it free. He popped a bead on one of his front tires so it was like dragging the titanic across his field.


----------



## Young Pup

Ron I did not even bother to do anything. By the time people got to the lots it was just wet anyway.


----------



## show-n-go

I'm thinking about putting a rubber cutting edge on my blade to see if people will pay me to remove the puddles of water from their lots.. No snow anywhere near me....I knew i shouldn't have bought a plow this year.


----------



## f250man

Brock thats not a bad idea. just put a lightweight plow on the truck and the shifter idea is a great one have seen it done before.


----------



## paradise1229

*Uniforms?*

How many Carhart Fans do we have here?

Check these out! Coat is the Moss Green Carhart.


----------



## suzuki0702

paradise1229;905975 said:


> How many Carhart Fans do we have here?
> 
> Check these out! Coat is the Moss Green Carhart.


im a fan. do i pm u my address for one or what? lol they look real good buddy!


----------



## paradise1229

suzuki0702, No but, I can tell you they sure are warm! On cold days, I'll wear a sweater under that coat and that's all I need for my top half. my bottom half is my old hunting coveralls with Jeans under.


----------



## paradise1229

We'll have to wait and see.
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/44485?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_undeclared


----------



## born2farm

man it sure was warm here today. gravel drives will deffinitly be a mess if we get any snow soon. i went to tsc and bought a cheap $25 led strobe for the quad to hold me over untill dad gets my brackets for the other lights made and the freakin thing blew within two minutes. of course I cut the plug off and hard wired it so my buddy is gonna take it back when he goes there tomorrow lol. not sure what it did. just clicks with no light.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

It was warm today, took the mower and 4 wheelers out today and pressure washed them since its so nice.


----------



## clark lawn

Charles all i wear are carhartts. did you see the craiglist ad looking for subs in niles? the guy i know that was looking filled all his needs real quick.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up guys?? Enjoying more rain here:angry: 

Got a question. Is wal mart really the big thing to aspire to plow??? All I see are threads with wal mart this wal mart that. At least around here, wal mart is for sure not the biggest thing to plow. It would be the last place I would want to plow, lol


----------



## kc2006

OMG it's snowing like mad here!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont jinx yourself now Kurt, lol


----------



## clark lawn

kc2006;907464 said:


> OMG it's snowing like mad here!!!


think you meant its raining like mad here


----------



## Burkartsplow

banks, small surgical centers and hospitals are the big thing to plow. banks are small and easy, but they want zero tolerance so you can make a lot of money off them, Small surgical centers are small and manageable and want zero tolerance and you can make a lot of money on them, and hospitals are large and need different pieces of equipment, but you can spend all your time there keeping it spotless and make a TON of money off them. JMO>


----------



## paradise1229

clark lawn;906978 said:


> Charles all i wear are carhartts. did you see the craiglist ad looking for subs in niles? the guy i know that was looking filled all his needs real quick.


Can you send me thae contact? Where on there can I find it?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Burkartsplow;907562 said:


> banks, small surgical centers and hospitals are the big thing to plow. banks are small and easy, but they want zero tolerance so you can make a lot of money off them, Small surgical centers are small and manageable and want zero tolerance and you can make a lot of money on them, and hospitals are large and need different pieces of equipment, but you can spend all your time there keeping it spotless and make a TON of money off them. JMO>


I agree 100%. Dr's offices have patients of all ages coming in and out at any time of the day. The last thing they want is a senior falling and busting their arse in the lot. Plus the doc would get pretty pizzed if his Benz got stuck, lol.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I saw some flurries earlier. I have been trying to stay busy by cleaning some cars for some people, finally might get a chance to clean my truck up really good either tonight or tomorrow. Then hopefuly it will snow if i do that!!


----------



## paradise1229

Sydenstricker Landscaping;907666 said:


> I agree 100%. Dr's offices have patients of all ages coming in and out at any time of the day. The last thing they want is a senior falling and busting their arse in the lot. Plus the doc would get pretty pizzed if his Benz got stuck, lol.


hmmmmm. . . .

Next fall, I might just target dr offices! Especally those . . . . expecting-a-baby ones!


----------



## kc2006

Sydenstricker Landscaping;907544 said:


> Dont jinx yourself now Kurt, lol


lol i was just being bored. I'm getting super bored with no snow  it's not even about money for me, i just wanna push some snow. I'm freakin out, I'm gettin all itchy and stuff.

The doctors offices to target are the ones like the clap has, where they want it salted when it's 40 degree's and a 10% chance of rain. Right clap :laughing:


----------



## paradise1229

On the diesel truck, the other day when it was really really cold out say I think 17 out there, Is it normal to turn on and off glow plugs 10x? 

Asking because I tried it at the 10th time and fired right up without a problem.


----------



## suzuki0702

paradise1229;906351 said:


> suzuki0702, No but, I can tell you they sure are warm! On cold days, I'll wear a sweater under that coat and that's all I need for my top half. my bottom half is my old hunting coveralls with Jeans under.


so when do you take my address? lol


----------



## Young Pup

Well, guys I cleaned up the yard today for the last time. Got three cans of leaves and grass off of it. And YES I cut it with a 21 inch mower today. Now we have flurries here.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It snowed. But I think my grandfather can fart more dust collectively in a day than the amount of snow that fell.:laughing: Of course the snow driving "pros" were out doing 15 mph I have a good feeling this will be yet another worthless lake effect event here. 

Kurt, I agree. It isnt about the money, I just want to get the hell out of the house and do something!!!!!! Although I suggest buying stock in Budweiser since I will be drinking a buttload this winter with nothing to do


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Saw the post on facebook Tom and knew something would be on here. I think u might want to call and have the Budweiser truck stop at ur house.


----------



## born2farm

Once again a day with no snow. Did lock in the job on one of the small apartment complexes I had last year. I am thinking about sending out some letters after the first snow again to try and land some more.


----------



## clark lawn

http://youngstown.craigslist.org/trd/1505714367.html 
heres that link charles


----------



## born2farm

well I just bought these lights for my dad for xmas. i hope they work out. I went with the off brand because I have herd that a lot of times they last as long as the whelens. plus they were half the price.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well no snow and nothing to even salt, lol. Man this month does really really suck. We are way under for normal snow fall already, like about 10 inches or better. Guess they were right about this area being below normal snowfall. That is what I get for buying a new plow!!!:realmad: 

Travis, I would be ecstatic if the Budweiser truck pulled up at my house. I think I would have a kegger then!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

kc2006;907800 said:


> lol i was just being bored. I'm getting super bored with no snow  it's not even about money for me, i just wanna push some snow. I'm freakin out, I'm gettin all itchy and stuff.
> 
> The doctors offices to target are the ones like the clap has, where they want it salted when it's 40 degree's and a 10% chance of rain. Right clap :laughing:


You got it bro!!

Some office complex are like this, and like aaron said banks!!

And some Gas Stations


----------



## clark lawn

well we got to salt today. it rained all day yesterday then it got cold overnight so everything was real slick this morning.


----------



## kc2006

paradise1229;907830 said:


> On the diesel truck, the other day when it was really really cold out say I think 17 out there, Is it normal to turn on and off glow plugs 10x?
> 
> Asking because I tried it at the 10th time and fired right up without a problem.


plug it in. I parked my new truck at my house the other day at about 2 in the afternoon, i went to leave at 10pm and it wouldn't start, it was so bad that it wouldn't even crank near normal rpm's. When it's wicked cold theres no way around pluggin it in. I've found the best thing for me is cycle them twice, crank it for a few seconds, let the glow plugs go one more time and mine will start right up. That's normally when it sits for a day or so.


----------



## carl b

kc2006;909360 said:


> plug it in. I parked my new truck at my house the other day at about 2 in the afternoon, i went to leave at 10pm and it wouldn't start, it was so bad that it wouldn't even crank near normal rpm's. When it's wicked cold theres no way around pluggin it in. I've found the best thing for me is cycle them twice, crank it for a few seconds, let the glow plugs go one more time and mine will start right up. That's normally when it sits for a day or so.


If you know what time your starting it than put a timer on it that way your electric bill dosen't jump so high.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Helped my friend clean up his trucks today, so had to do some pictures..


----------



## kc2006

carl b;909687 said:


> If you know what time your starting it than put a timer on it that way your electric bill dosen't jump so high.


I dont think it raises the electric bill much at all. I leave mine plugged in all the time when the temps get down to the 40's just so i can get heat faster in it and I'd say electric might go up 5 bucks a month.

The timer would be good if you had a set job time or something though


----------



## f250man

Travis at least there are 2 real trucks in those pics.. LOL

Nice truck Travis.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

f250man;909843 said:


> Travis at least there are 2 real trucks in those pics.. LOL
> 
> Nice truck Travis.


Ya and too bad either one of the 2 real ones were mine!


----------



## VBigFord20

Well there may not be snow on the ground but I'm still happy. Last night I welcomed my first niece into the family.

They named her Gianni Joy and she is 6lbs 14oz and is in perfect health. Heres a pic of the proud uncle and my little niece.


----------



## born2farm

nice job cleaning them trucks up travis. when do you want me to bring mine over? 

I am getting tired of this whole cold weather and no snow. Gonna take all the plows off and bury them behing the spring equipment and see if it will snow.

Tomorrow looks like a day of changing oil and checking fluids in my truck and hopefully getting it all cleaned up good before winter.


----------



## Young Pup

VBigFord20;910062 said:


> Well there may not be snow on the ground but I'm still happy. Last night I welcomed my first niece into the family.
> 
> They named her Gianni Joy and she is 6lbs 14oz and is in perfect health. Heres a pic of the proud uncle and my little niece.


Well, congrats on the niece. Hope all is well with the Mom and Dad too.


----------



## Young Pup

So Travis, it is your friends fault for us having no snow. Take that plow off.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Congrats Nico...........


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

JP, he actually just got that plow put on last thursday so idk if we can blame that, and its been off the truck untill today. He wanted to wax the blade too. I think he messed up by only putting a 8.2 instead of a 9.2 tho but thats what the plow dealer said.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;907562 said:


> banks, small surgical centers and hospitals are the big thing to plow. banks are small and easy, but they want zero tolerance so you can make a lot of money off them, Small surgical centers are small and manageable and want zero tolerance and you can make a lot of money on them, and hospitals are large and need different pieces of equipment, but you can spend all your time there keeping it spotless and make a TON of money off them. JMO>


dont forget college's and schools big big big money


----------



## big pusher

Awful quiet on here today? Everybody must be out plowing right?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ha we wish!


----------



## suzuki0702

im hearin about a 1-3er for everyone tommorow night into sat! we shall see!!! im already excited. its the blizzard of 09......a 1-3!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

suzuki0702;911805 said:


> im hearin about a 1-3er for everyone tommorow night into sat! we shall see!!! im already excited. its the blizzard of 09......a 1-3!


LMAO Blizzard of 09 is a 1-3 inch storm. :laughing: At this point it just might be since none of us except a few have plowed yet.


----------



## born2farm

Well I just spent an hour trying to change the da** fuel filter on my truck so I decided to come in and look up how to do it and of course you need a special tool. Well looks like it will have to wait untill the weekend so I can make it to auto zone.

Is there any special brand of transmission or differential fluid that you guys recomend to run?

Only calling for a half inch friday. noaa doesnt have saturday or sunday figured yet.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Brock, those Ford fuel lines are a biatch to work on without the tool. As for trans/front/rear diff lube I recommend mobil 1 synthetic all the way around. I am running that currently and the temps are lower and everything seems quieter. It will cost you a lil more than the old dinosaur piss, but very very good for your gears, etc.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

thats where ive been messing up, ive been using old dinasaur piss for centuries :laughing:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL I did the same thing for a while too Travis. But now I actually have a nice truck now and have the money to take care of it properly. Only thing that still gets dino piss is the engine because for whatever reason, it burns a ton of oil on synthetics.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Actually i need to change all my fluids, i have only changed the engine oil since ive owned it, dealership says every 50 for trans, one of these days ill do that.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Travis, it is well worth the money!!! Especially with all the towing you do in the landscraping season. If you have any questions when you do that, just shoot me a PM or something. I can walk u thru the process


----------



## clark lawn

Brock, start soaking the fitting with some PB or equivalent the are tough even with the tool.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;910665 said:


> JP, he actually just got that plow put on last thursday so idk if we can blame that, and its been off the truck untill today. He wanted to wax the blade too. I think he messed up by only putting a 8.2 instead of a 9.2 tho but thats what the plow dealer said.


You are right we cannot do that. Looks like our luck is changing though.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Tom, I was thinking of putting the K&N cold air intake in the truck. Is it a worth wild investment in your experience. Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya tom one of these days ill do it lol

Hopefully our luck is changing! Im actually hoping that christmas storm happens cs all of family will be gone so why sit at home and just look at my blade!?


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;912068 said:


> Ya tom one of these days ill do it lol
> 
> Hopefully our luck is changing! Im actually hoping that christmas storm happens cs all of family will be gone so why sit at home and just look at my blade!?


From what I have just read over on skyeye that thing looks to be a beast of a storm.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I havn't gotten on skyeye yet because i don't want to be bummed out again when it doesnt happen. That would make a great christmas gift tho!


----------



## Young Pup

Can't blame you for that. My eyes are going crazy from trying to catch up over there. I think I need a break from it.


----------



## fordmstng66

A christmas storm would be good for me then I would have a great excuse not to go to the inlaws, or at least be there all that long.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Aaron, to be honest with you.....I wouldnt unless you are going to go further with the truck as far as performance upgrades. On a non-tuned 6.0 all it does is make the intake louder. I have one on my truck, but I am also tuned and going a lil over 400hp right now. Plus, the oiled KN filters will make your MAF take a dump, unless you are religious about cleaning it with some good MAF cleaner. If you want a better flowing filter, look into some that AEM has from Summit that require no oiling. They flow the same if not better than the K&N, but without the oiling to kill the MAF. (Mass Air Flow sensor)

Travis, there are things to do when the parents are not home, but I will not go into them on the site, LOL:laughing: (Plowing may be one of them)


----------



## born2farm

Tom ill look into the mobile 1 synthetics. Its so hard to put money into a 200,000mi truck but hopefully doing stuff like this will keep it around longer. I do get by cheap though because I use the oil at the farm so its free. Yes I run 15w40 Heavy Duty Rotella T in my 1/2 truck. 

What do you guys recomend for tires? I need to tires and plowing with this truck is still a possibility. I want something agressive but not somehting that will be shot in 20k.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

haha tom we will leave that topic to a facebook talk lol


----------



## suzuki0702

Sydenstricker Landscaping;911906 said:


> LMAO Blizzard of 09 is a 1-3 inch storm. :laughing: At this point it just might be since none of us except a few have plowed yet.


i havent plowed yet, and started getting checks the other day for contracts...lol i know jan, and feb. im gonna be working double time for this easy month.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

brock, do u have a facebook account yet???


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Brock there is nothing wrong with spending loot on a 200k truck. Mine has 155K and I plan on redoing parts of the body, and pushing well past 500hp. Some people like to have a new truck every 2 years, others just rebuild once the wheels fall off, lol. 

I do not recommend the Goodyears at all. I am on set #2 and hate them. Barely over 12k and showing major, major wear. Mind you they have not been spun (yet) and rotated and aligned by the tire shop (condrads). I have Mastercraft's on my Blazer, and they are awesome in the snow. No sign of sliding or spinning at all. And I drove it in Erie, PA to get real snow, lol. Or the BFG all terrains. They are a bit pricey, but awesome tires!!! Had them on my 94 2500 and did alot of 2wd plowing with them. Burned and mudded the piss out of them with out show hardly any signs of wear

Travis, he does have a facebook. Still hasnt confirmed me as a friend yet, lol


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sent out my second half snow plow bills today due Jan.1st. 2010, people were b!tching that they have to pay for the second half when we haven't plowed yet. I told them there is nothing I can do about it and if they want their drive plowed after the 1st. of of the year I better have a check.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I have firestone transforce at's on mine, havn't had snow to figure out how they work tho!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lux Lawn;912228 said:


> Sent out my second half snow plow bills today due Jan.1st. 2010, people were b!tching that they have to pay for the second half when we haven't plowed yet. I told them there is nothing I can do about it and if they want their drive plowed after the 1st. of of the year I better have a check.


Larry, I am going thru the same crap with a few of my customers. My per-pushes I bet are just having a grand ole party about not having to pay for snow (yet)


----------



## born2farm

Ok ill do some shopping. I have a very old facebook but forgot the password. Why do you ask?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Just cause clap and tom have decided to add me.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;912237 said:


> Larry, I am going thru the same crap with a few of my customers. My per-pushes I bet are just having a grand ole party about not having to pay for snow (yet)


People think they don't have to pay because its not snowing.....well it will, this is Cleveland ya know. We always plow between 18-22 times every year. The people paying by the push...it will catch up to them in the long run. Then they will b!tch, you plowed 5 times this week can I switch to a contract.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;912252 said:


> Just cause clap and tom have decided to add me.


I have thought about setting one up...but heck I am just now figuring myspace out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lux Lawn;912261 said:


> People think they don't have to pay because its not snowing.....well it will, this is Cleveland ya know. We always plow between 18-22 times every year. The people paying by the push...it will catch up to them in the long run. Then they will b!tch, you plowed 5 times this week can I switch to a contract.


My simple answer is NO!!!! You signed and initialed the per push contract and quote in the first place. That usually rattles their arse!!! I plow more than 18-22 times a year (usually) since we sometimes get the good lake effect out here


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;912270 said:


> I have thought about setting one up...but heck I am just now figuring myspace out.


i have an elwer lawn care page on facebook too, i never really liked myspace.


----------



## BRENTMAN

I bill the 2nd half of my seasonal's the first week of Jan. and I'm already gettin a little nervous about how these people are going to act when I send the 2nd bill, knowing that I didn't have to plow even one single time. 
Hopefully we'll actually get some f***ing snow by then for pete's sake!

While I do feel their pain, I need to make a living and they DID fully agree to, and sign the seasonal contract.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;912276 said:


> My simple answer is NO!!!! You signed and initialed the per push contract and quote in the first place. That usually rattles their arse!!! I plow more than 18-22 times a year (usually) since we sometimes get the good lake effect out here


Last year I went out 18 times and that is the fewest in the last few years.
Well tomorrow I am leaving for six days for vacation, going to L.A. for three days then on to Vegas for a few days.


----------



## Mike S

fordmstng66;912181 said:


> A christmas storm would be good for me then I would have a great excuse not to go to the inlaws, or at least be there all that long.


I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Whats up guys have not been in the ohio thread for a long time!


----------



## born2farm

Mike S;912295 said:


> I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Whats up guys have not been in the ohio thread for a long time!


I would say 99% of us are sitting here looking at our blades why there so shiny and now pushing any white stuff:realmad: What you been up to mike.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats going on Mike?? Been a whole lot of the same shyt different sink going on around here!!


----------



## Mike S

Just getting ready still! LOL! Preping pushers, trucks, skid steers, backhoes, and salt spreaders. One more wiring harness tomorrow and I am done!!!! YA!!!!
What about you? Every one get on shawns butt about showing off some pics of his new setup!!!!!!


----------



## 4700dan

NO NO only use Lucas oil in the front and rear ends not the stupid mobile 1 crap


----------



## Mike S

Sydenstricker Landscaping;912304 said:


> Whats going on Mike?? Been a whole lot of the same shyt different sink going on around here!!


I hear ya! Hows the new snow dogg? Those are nice!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mike they are nice, just cant say much since it hasnt seen snow yet, lol. Lifts higher than any plow I have seen. Built like a brick shythouse too. I will have more to say once I actually plow with it, lol. 

4700dan, whats wrong with mobil1???? I use both lucas and mobil with not a single issue.


----------



## bcofdayton

big pusher;911726 said:


> Awful quiet on here today? Everybody must be out plowing right?


more like sleeping lol, we're supposed to get a whole inch in Dayton on Saturday, at least I'll get some salting out of it


----------



## Mike S

Sydenstricker Landscaping;912322 said:


> Mike they are nice, just cant say much since it hasnt seen snow yet, lol. Lifts higher than any plow I have seen. Built like a brick shythouse too. I will have more to say once I actually plow with it, lol.
> 
> 4700dan, whats wrong with mobil1???? I use both lucas and mobil with not a single issue.


A sub of mine bought one last year, all of us thought it was really nice and heavy duty. It performed well! The jack didnt hold up though and was never replaced by the dealer.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We will have to see on the jack. I regard it just the same as the Meyer MD2 jack. Put the plow on, take the jack and either put it inside the truck or toss it in the garage!!! Plus mine sits on little dollies rolling around a smooth garage floor too. Hopefully having the Buyers factory 5 minutes from my house will help on warranty things!!!


----------



## Pirsch

OK guys...Snow forecasted Friday night-Saturday Night down here in Dayton... We're going to send it north to you!


----------



## Mike S

Sydenstricker Landscaping;912338 said:


> We will have to see on the jack. I regard it just the same as the Meyer MD2 jack. Put the plow on, take the jack and either put it inside the truck or toss it in the garage!!! Plus mine sits on little dollies rolling around a smooth garage floor too. Hopefully having the Buyers factory 5 minutes from my house will help on warranty things!!!


Ya it was not buyers that wouldnt replace it it was the dealer being lazy! This is the same dealer that told me last year that buyers is junk but now this year it was thier number one selling plow! I love the Buyers products even though they got a little cheap on some of the pushers!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Pirsch;912352 said:


> OK guys...Snow forecasted Friday night-Saturday Night down here in Dayton... We're going to send it north to you!


I will believe that when me shyt turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbert. ( i know it isnt spelled right)

Mike, they do seem to have a very good product. Alot of last year's dealers ragging on the product now are all selling and standing behind the things now. Talk about eating there own words, lol


----------



## Mike S

Pirsch;912352 said:


> OK guys...Snow forecasted Friday night-Saturday Night down here in Dayton... We're going to send it north to you!


Send it my way first and then I will send it to them!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;912183 said:


> Aaron, to be honest with you.....I wouldnt unless you are going to go further with the truck as far as performance upgrades. On a non-tuned 6.0 all it does is make the intake louder. I have one on my truck, but I am also tuned and going a lil over 400hp right now. Plus, the oiled KN filters will make your MAF take a dump, unless you are religious about cleaning it with some good MAF cleaner. If you want a better flowing filter, look into some that AEM has from Summit that require no oiling. They flow the same if not better than the K&N, but without the oiling to kill the MAF. (Mass Air Flow sensor)
> 
> Travis, there are things to do when the parents are not home, but I will not go into them on the site, LOL:laughing: (Plowing may be one of them)


Thanks Tom,
I would like to put some more performance parts on the truck similar to yours. I want more power out of it and I think you can help me select some good mods and tunings for it. Maybe I can head over and we can meet and head over to summit and you can help me pick up some things for the truck. I would like to do a few things at a time.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Aaron, I would be more than happy to help out!!! I can get you off to a very good start for sure!!! It will all depend on budget and what kind of hp/tq and mileage gains you want!!! My tune came from Texas, so I doubt you will drive there, lol. They are an extremely good mail order place though!!!! We can for sure wake the ole HD up to feel like a Corvette and scare the crap out of Hemi Dodges and some diesels!!!


----------



## big pusher

It is amazing what a forecast of 1"-2" snow fall will do to this site. Man its been a slow start to this year's snow. Maybe if we get this little bit it will get the season rolling!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

big pusher;912386 said:


> It is amazing what a forecast of 1"-2" snow fall will do to this site. Man its been a slow start to this year's snow. Maybe if we get this little bit it will get the season rolling!


I think once we all get the first push under our belts, it wont be as bad, lol.


----------



## big pusher

Sydenstricker Landscaping;912413 said:


> I think once we all get the first push under our belts, it wont be as bad, lol.


I sure hope you are right!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;912369 said:


> Send it my way first and then I will send it to them!


You better be ready, we are in the game for some snow here. Just trying to figure out how much and when. Looks like the Christmas storm maybe interesting to say the least too.

Saw Shawns truck today. Looks good. Just saw it sitting on the road though.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;912429 said:


> You better be ready, we are in the game for some snow here. Just trying to figure out how much and when. Looks like the Christmas storm maybe interesting to say the least too.
> 
> Saw Shawns truck today. Looks good. Just saw it sitting on the road though.


Ya his lights, spreader, plow, and truck are setup nice!


----------



## chevy$men

whats up guys im new to this site
:waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Mike S;912447 said:


> Ya his lights, spreader, plow, and truck are setup nice!


I want to see some pictures.


----------



## Burkartsplow

chevy$men;912449 said:


> whats up guys im new to this site
> :waving:


welcome to the site.ussmileyflag


----------



## Lux Lawn

Where you from Chevymen?


----------



## Young Pup

chevy$men;912449 said:


> whats up guys im new to this site
> :waving:


Welcome, jump right in we don't bite. Well, some of us don't.


----------



## big pusher

chevy$men;912449 said:


> whats up guys im new to this site
> :waving:


welcome to plowsite


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;912455 said:


> I want to see some pictures.


If Shawn doesn't get some, I will sneak over and get them while he is sleeping or something. lol :laughing:


----------



## Mike S

chevy$men;912449 said:


> whats up guys im new to this site
> :waving:


Welcome to the site!


----------



## chevy$men

Thanks..........


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;912467 said:


> If Shawn doesn't get some, I will sneak over and get them while he is sleeping or something. lol :laughing:


I took a few so if he doesnt I will. Just sent them to my email i will post one to light a fire!:yow!: LOL!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;912489 said:


> I took a few so if he doesnt I will. Just sent them to my email i will post one to light a fire!:yow!: LOL!


Sweet. I am sure he was lurking around here sometime tonight.


----------



## Mike S

chevy$men;912486 said:


> Thanks..........


So tell us some thing! Who Where Equipment what ever


----------



## chevy$men

DOES ANY OF YOU GUYS KN WHERE I CAN FIND SOME WORK...


----------



## big pusher

chevy$men;912506 said:


> DOES ANY OF YOU GUYS KN WHERE I CAN FIND SOME WORK...


The magical question. It didn't take long for you to get to that.


----------



## chevy$men

im on the eastside of cleveland i have 2000 chevy silverado short box z71 with a meyer 7.5 plow and looking to make some money this winter never plowed before and next season start my lawn care business up running by the way 20 years old .....


----------



## Lux Lawn

chevy$men;912522 said:


> im on the eastside of cleveland i have 2000 chevy silverado short box z71 with a meyer 7.5 plow and looking to make some money this winter never plowed before and next season start my lawn care business up running by the way 20 years old .....


What city you in?


----------



## chevy$men

im in cleveland....


----------



## chevy$men

Lux Lawn;912534 said:


> What city you in?


what areas do u work in????


----------



## RhinoL&L

Mike S;912489 said:


> I took a few so if he doesnt I will. Just sent them to my email i will post one to light a fire!:yow!: LOL!


HAHA Ill gets some today mike!

JP yeah i checked for a min about 830, then went to bed!


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom I already have a push under my belt and I am still bored and now wanting more.


----------



## VBigFord20

Morning boys.

Well looking out my office window, it looks like it wants to snow.... but I doubt it will.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Looks like we might get 2" here in Summitt county starting tonight.An early christmas present for us lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;912825 said:


> Hey Tom I already have a push under my belt and I am still bored and now wanting more.


At least you have something to occupy yourself with during the day. That snow sure melted away pretty quick out there!!


----------



## Greener Results

*TOLEDO's SMOG*

It seems to me that everytime it snows Toledo gets skipped over, Maybe the eternal flame at our oil refinery? NO, Polution? Yes, Global Warming? Yes, it made for a great mowing season. But move on I want to use MY PLOW and Get RID OF THIS BULK SALT!!!

Might I add, vacation time has sure been relaxing


----------



## Young Pup

Welcome to the group at Plowsite.


----------



## bcofdayton

Here in Dayton we are supposed to be getting 2" I've been praying and fasting to the snow gods all night


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Lol me too


----------



## chevyman51

hey do you guys know a place that is reasonable on there price for a skid of bagged salt in the cincinnati area


----------



## chevy$men

big pusher;912517 said:


> The magical question. It didn't take long for you to get to that.


LOL...:laughing:


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;913006 said:


> At least you have something to occupy yourself with during the day. That snow sure melted away pretty quick out there!!


What snow it was here and it was gone faster then it came.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

we shall see...

Tonight: Snow likely, mainly after 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 27. East wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

Saturday: Occasional snow. High near 33. Northeast wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible


----------



## TRKling

You know it's a screwed up winter when Washington DC has a higher snow tally for the season than we do.


----------



## f250man

It will be in one storm to.


----------



## Easy

f250man;913622 said:


> What snow it was here and it was gone faster then it came.


I was in Ashtabula yesterday to shoot trap, expecting to see snow, and was real surprised to find green grass at the range. When I left home, we had at least an inch on the ground.
Don


----------



## Joesno

chevyman51;913329 said:


> hey do you guys know a place that is reasonable on there price for a skid of bagged salt in the cincinnati area


I get mine direct, but ive seen some adds on craigs list for a good pirce.

search "salt" on craigs and youll find some.


----------



## Clapper&Company

O yes, the dream!!! 

Wants to plow snow and mow grass, and make lots of money!

Plow snow.. go to school... get a real job... sell plow now thats the dream you should have


----------



## chevyman51

Joesno;913732 said:


> I get mine direct, but ive seen some adds on craigs list for a good pirce.
> 
> search "salt" on craigs and youll find some.


thanks i am new to plowing so any help is appricated


----------



## Young Pup

Well had a skid of salt slide today and screw up my truck. Window was knocked out, bed is bent and the cab of the truck is screwed up. No snow down here and I get off on the freeway. Had to slam on the breaks and here comes the salt. 

Back window is replaced with a gap on the bottom and I can hear the wind howling out the back window. Duct taped it up so it is a lot quieter now. I need to go out and hook the plow up and hand load the salt back in and put the spreader. 

Keep your eyes out for a truck for me. I need to get this one repaired as soon as possible. I had one l was looking at in Champion Ohio but they sold it already. Preferably one without a plow that way I know it will be in decent shape. 

Got to go and finish getting ready and eat some dinner.


----------



## carl b

Young Pup;913921 said:


> Well had a skid of salt slide today and screw up my truck. Window was knocked out, bed is bent and the cab of the truck is screwed up. .
> 
> .


sorry to here that
We need pic's


----------



## Young Pup

I have them. I will try to post them later or on Saturday.


----------



## carl b

I'll post pic's Later of what happened when I did the same thing


----------



## kootoomootoo

landscaper got killed monday in bainbridge cutting down a tree....limb fell on him.


----------



## Young Pup

IMG]http://i763.photobucket.com/albums/xx275/youngpup_gh/DSCN0514.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Young Pup




----------



## Young Pup

kootoomootoo;914214 said:


> landscaper got killed monday in bainbridge cutting down a tree....limb fell on him.


Oh man I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## f250man

Sorry to see that JP.

We had a f-150 work truck and the same thing happened except it got the cab to on that truck

A buddy of mine had a skid of shingles on and took off from a stop sign like a bat out of hell and they slide back and blew the tailgate right off and almost ripped the bedsides off to.


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks Steve. After the truck is fixed, I will have braces back there just in case.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Wow JP that sucks!!! Nothing a lil hammer work and some duct tape cant fix, lol. I think you should invest in a back rack, imo. That would have at least saved the back window and possibly the cab. What kind of truck you looking for and what kind of price range you got?? I will keep my eyes out for one. Gotta at least pop in and say hi if you come up this way to get a truck!!! No sneak in sneak out, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well Just got called out of bed for salt.... so its starting early for us


----------



## carl b

Its still 34 here . How can you salt ?


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;914291 said:


> Wow JP that sucks!!! Nothing a lil hammer work and some duct tape cant fix, lol. I think you should invest in a back rack, imo. That would have at least saved the back window and possibly the cab. What kind of truck you looking for and what kind of price range you got?? I will keep my eyes out for one. Gotta at least pop in and say hi if you come up this way to get a truck!!! No sneak in sneak out, lol


Tom I am looking for a late model chevy 2500 hd reg cab. Plow prep and all that jazz.Low miles as well. No plow necessary. I would rather get a truck without a plow that way I know it was not beaten to death. I am going to call the dealer I got the blue truck off and see what that have there.

I will get pictures of the duct tape on the bottom of the new window. It will not fit in there since it is all messed up. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Everything is covered up here. The streets are starting to get a slushy mess on them. I have 2 pictures here:









IMG]http://i763.photobucket.com/albums/xx275/youngpup_gh/DSCN0520.jpg[/IMG]

this is from over an hour ago.


----------



## Young Pup




----------



## born2farm

Well just got back from hangin with the girl and its comin down pretty good here. Roads are coved and lots to. Talked to clap and hes out saltin. To bad I dont have some commercial lots or I could drop some salt. The two store front commercials I have dont want pre treat. Hopefully this storm pans out to 3in. Need to get the employee some seat time on the quad at home and the weekend would be a great time to do it.


----------



## dmontgomery

snowing in Dayton, not really sticking yet.....


----------



## clark lawn

just got home we had freezing rain then it turned to snow not enough to plow but it is slick as hell out there i slid right past my drive and i was only going about 10mph


----------



## suzuki0702

carl b;914322 said:


> Its still 34 here . How can you salt ?


theres only 1/4" of snow and its 5:15 here....??? wtf where is the 1-3?


----------



## carl b

yep, I've been up since 4 . no snow .time to check lots .suzuki give me a call breakfasts ??


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Been up since 4 here too. No friggin snow!!!! There was like a 1/2 inch and that is about it. So much for that 1-3!! There was more snow on the windows of my blazer than there is on the roads/drives now. :realmad: Watch, this will turn out to be one of those POS day snows Just going to be another day of boredom, playing on the computer and watching cartoons

JP, I will keep my eyes open for a truck fitting that description for you!! At least that will keep me occupied for a lil bit


----------



## dmontgomery

0618.....we have maybe an inch on the grass.....and it is spotty on the pavement.......


----------



## jcart

*Anyone else up with nothing to do?*

6:19am .... weather man dropped the ball for us again... big surprise. Been up since 3:30am wheres our 1-3?.... either way I am available if anyone needs help... my routes are on the west side and near east but I grew up in the snowbelt so at least i know the area... Jon ps I will drive anywhere for work


----------



## carl b

well we had ice on the lots . 
I am pizzed Meyers needs the learn to put ground wires on the lights .:realmad: Only one worked today . Than I get home my kids turned the furnace off ( it must have been off since yesterday ) It was 52 in my house . Maybe a good time to add a ground wire on my plow . I hope everybody has a savings were going to need it to live this winter .


----------



## born2farm

Well we got a little over an inch here last night. Gonna go play around in the farm drive and maybe the two businesses will call for some salt.


----------



## paradise1229

10:00 we have an Inch and a half on the ground.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Just got back from salting two comm lots.I think i need to start keeping bags of salt in cab to keep it dry.Wouldnt spread good in spreader because i think it was wet.Had to keep stopping and jump out and take cover off and push it by hand into the auger any opinions would be nice.


----------



## carl b

lawn guy,
keep your bags on a pallet. cover them with a tarp when the truck is parked .


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Ok Carl i thought bags laying in back of bed of truck was a bad idea.1st year salting thank you Carl


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Still snowing here, but nothing is sticking to the pavement I am starting to hate this area more and more every winter. Pretty shatty the south now gets more snow every year than the north (I have opinions on that, will keep them to myself) I think I may go out and pee my name into the snow, lol:laughing:


----------



## carl b

Lawn Guy36;914797 said:


> Ok Carl i thought bags laying in back of bed of truck was a bad idea.1st year salting thank you Carl


any time, I live in tallmadge too. if you need anything feel free to call. if you have a bed liner strap the pallet, it will mess up your truck as seen on the page before.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Ok Carl where at in Tallmadge?


----------



## carl b

I grounded my lights to my pump motor . Is this O.K. ? I can't see it catching the truck on fire or could it ?


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Sorry Tom to hear that lol.Did a couple comm salt this morning and that is prob it.Thinking of going deer hunting this afternoon


----------



## carl b

Lawn Guy you get my P.M. ?


----------



## paradise1229

carl b;914814 said:


> I grounded my lights to my pump motor . Is this O.K. ? I can't see it catching the truck on fire or could it ?


I don't think it will. It's a ground.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Yes Carl ty


----------



## paradise1229

I was in the restaurant yesterday when I suddenly realized I desperately needed to pass gas. The music was really, really loud, so I timed my gas with the beat of the music.

After a couple of songs, I started to feel better. I finished my coffee, and noticed that everybody was staring at me....

Then I suddenly remembered that I was listening to my iPod.


----------



## carl b

paradise1229;914825 said:


> I don't think it will. It's a ground.


That's what i guessed too . It never hurts to get a second opinion when it comes to my bread and butter .


----------



## Lawn Guy36

I only run one truck so if i get in a jam or have a break down i will call you ty again


----------



## carl b

well guys I'm out. I need to go to harbor freight and get a few things


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Everywhere here is different, one drive could have a quarter inch, one could have over an inch or more. Just messed around a little cause nothing to really plow. Its a heavy snow too.

EDIT: I NEED A TRUCK TO PLOW WITH!!!!!


----------



## AESC

has anyone had any snow to plow in the cleveland area yet? So far nothing in the akron/canton area yet. I know lake county has had some but i need some work. I was hoping for at least one event prior to christmas.

I plow near I-77 and I-480 still waiting for the first call.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Nothing yet just a couple salt apps thats it


----------



## jzeller4

its sticking good here in darke county, but i dont think there is enough down to go plow yet, but close.
we got around a 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 on the ground.


----------



## kc2006

theres about an inch to an inch and a half here and almost all lots are plowed. can u tell guys are hurting for cash? cracks me up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

paradise1229;914834 said:


> I was in the restaurant yesterday when I suddenly realized I desperately needed to pass gas. The music was really, really loud, so I timed my gas with the beat of the music.
> 
> After a couple of songs, I started to feel better. I finished my coffee, and noticed that everybody was staring at me....
> 
> Then I suddenly remembered that I was listening to my iPod.


LMFAO!!!!!:laughing::laughing: What song was it that you were farting in sync with??? This just made my day:laughing::laughing:


----------



## beatty1000

This is our first season plowing. Our contracts state we plow at 2"- 4", but how do you determine if and when you should salt for customers if the snow is not plowable? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## AESC

it should be in your contract for salting. do you get paid monthly or per application? some contracts say blacktop 24/7 keep the salt going if it not enough to plow but keep the customers happy. adjust as time goes on. keep a open comunication with the customer to make sure they are happy.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Travis, I will chat with you on facebook later. That connection thing was driving me friggin nuts!!!! 

beatty1000, welcome to the Ohio thread:waving: But you should make your salting very clear cut and dry in your contracts. Usually salt if it is under plowable depths, freezing rain, risk of re-freeze, etc. Basically if ODOT is out dumping salt it wouldnt be a bad idea to check and possibly do the same


----------



## paradise1229

You guys on myspace and Facebook, Are you using it for your businesses, personal or same page for both? I won't be doing that untill February 2010.


----------



## beatty1000

Thanks! I only have a couple of contracts that I am going to salt (as of now). I told two of the customers that I will only come out at 2" - 4" snow but that if they want/need salt any other times they could call me 24/7 and we would run out and do that for them. Wasn't sure if that was a good idea, or if I should have told them its our call, and should have been salting today?

We were just kind of thinking this morning about whether we should be out salting or what. Kind of hard to judge, especially since today is basically our first rodeo. Thanks!


----------



## Burkartsplow

All my contracts state I will salt after each time I plow the property and in the event of freezing rain, snow less then 2 inches or when "I" the contractor feels icy conditions have occurred or are going to occur in the the present future. Pretty much I can salt at my discretion and they sing off on it as I am the professional and I am taking on liability so I dont want to get sued for a slip and fall.


----------



## Young Pup

Tom Just for you, the duct tape picture:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is a great pic JP I may print that and frame it, lol. Very good duct tape job you got going on there!!! Havent found shyt for trucks around here except for CC/SB HD's with no plow. 

paradise, I use facebook for screwing around. I see/have no use for it other than that. I have my own website, so I dont see the sense it the business use of FB. Others may disagree though. You should make a facebook so you can screw around on there too!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;915044 said:


> That is a great pic JP I may print that and frame it, lol. Very good duct tape job you got going on there!!!


Frame it with a duct tape frame of course!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Elwer Lawn Care;915058 said:


> Frame it with a duct tape frame of course!


nothing like a picture frame made out of duct tape and zip ties, lol:laughing:


----------



## kc2006

you should always have it in the contract that it's up to the contractor on salt since your assuming liability.

I have 2 places that don't want salt so the contract has a spot they sign that says they declined it and that i am not responsable for accidents...dunno how well that will hold up under a lawsuit but it's better then nothing.


----------



## f250man

JP they make blue duct tape and it would look better.And I wouldnt leave the masking tape on there to long or you will never get the glue off
.


----------



## f250man

Well I got the truck put back together Thursday night and just picked up a new set of Warn lock outs and put them on now were is the Damn SNOW.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Good to hear you got the truck fixed Steve. It wont snow now since your truck is fixed, lol I had the Warn lock outs on both of my old SFA Chevy's and those were the best!!! We will get more snow (eventually) I think this piss poor weak el nino is supposed to dissipate by january and make jan/feb very snowy months. Only time will tell I guess


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;915063 said:


> you should always have it in the contract that it's up to the contractor on salt since your assuming liability.
> 
> I have 2 places that don't want salt so the contract has a spot they sign that says they declined it and that i am not responsable for accidents...dunno how well that will hold up under a lawsuit but it's better then nothing.


Do you have an attourney in case of a lawsuit? If I were you, I would talk to one just to save the headaches later.

Better have protection than none at all, LOL! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## suzuki0702

carl b;914596 said:


> yep, I've been up since 4 . no snow .time to check lots .suzuki give me a call breakfasts ??


sorry buddy didnt see it till now, we'll get there some day lol! went and helped a buddy frame a lil roof, kept me busy till 2! now im sittin on my azz!!!


----------



## born2farm

well got the first push of 09 under my belt today. started about 8:00 and it was melting as fast as i could plow. Did my drive then waited and got bored so cleaned some slush at some of my paved customers. already had to do some welding on the plow but both machines ran good.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;915027 said:


> Tom Just for you, the duct tape picture:


JP, on your new truck you need to invest in a headache rack. Not saying it would have prevented any damage, but it might have saved your window.


----------



## Joesno

kootoomootoo;914214 said:


> landscaper got killed monday in bainbridge cutting down a tree....limb fell on him.


Some hill billies my neighbor hired where cutting down a tree and it crushed our fence. i went out and talked to them and just told them its 0kay **** happens just get it fixed. so i went inside and was talking to my friend and watching them try to get a snagged limb out of the tree. the idiot got his saw pinched in and was prying at the tree with a spud bar. the tree gave way and the giant limb hit him on the front of his face and drove his head into the ground (i saw all of this happen). i called 911 and rushed outside. luckly it had been raining all day and his head wasnt crushed due to soft ground (i was amazed he was still alive). his buddy lifted the the whole limb off his head and his lips where torn off. he finally woke up and knew his wifes and kids names so i knew he would be okay. but man that **** was scary i was scared to even go help because i didnt want to see a pancake laying on the ground. eghhh it grosses me out thinking about it.


----------



## kootoomootoo

http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2009/12/man_killed_by_falling_tree_lim.html


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;915090 said:


> JP they make blue duct tape and it would look better.And I wouldnt leave the masking tape on there to long or you will never get the glue off
> .


Thanks for reminding me Steve. I forgot about that tape being on there. I will look into the blue duct tape as well. I will be going out in a couple of minutes to take the other blue tape off.


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;915294 said:


> JP, on your new truck you need to invest in a headache rack. Not saying it would have prevented any damage, but it might have saved your window.


Yep I agree. I was just looking at a new gmc at Dan Tobin. Dang that thing is nice. Two of them sitting there completely outfitted with everything including salt in the back and head ache racks. One white truck and one black. On the window it says clearance with zero percent. Get this though window sticker of 34,000 One truck has western v-plow and the other a wideout. 3500 hd's too.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is one of them;

http://www.dantobin.com/VehicleDetails/332247463

The second one:

http://www.dantobin.com/VehicleDetails/555061073

I even stopped at a ford dealership and looked at a superduty with a 7.5 western on it. They want 33 for just a plain jane truck there.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

If you wanted to buy new then that would be a good way of doing it, especially if u can get the 0% as you then dont have to go out and full for a plow.

Everything is getting icy here now, going to have to go salt the church early in the morning, i don't mind doing it but i only cover my materials for it and make no profit, just wish i had more places to make it worth while.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;915522 said:


> If you wanted to buy new then that would be a good way of doing it, especially if u can get the 0% as you then dont have to go out and full for a plow.
> 
> Everything is getting icy here now, going to have to go salt the church early in the morning, i don't mind doing it but i only cover my materials for it and make no profit, just wish i had more places to make it worth while.


Travis I agree. But I just am not quite ready to shell out that kind of money just yet. Still holding out some hope of finding a good used one this weekend without a plow. That way I know it was not abused by someone else plowing. The only abuse I want done with a plow on it is from me. lol.


----------



## clark lawn

going to bed i get to plow in a little bit. we have about 3" here.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;915558 said:


> Travis I agree. But I just am not quite ready to shell out that kind of money just yet. Still holding out some hope of finding a good used one this weekend without a plow. That way I know it was not abused by someone else plowing. The only abuse I want done with a plow on it is from me. lol.


I know what you mean, if/when i get a different truck for me to plow with, i want one that i know is still a plowing virgin. I like to break in my own equipment, not fix someone elses broke ****.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;915685 said:


> I know what you mean, if/when i get a different truck for me to plow with, i want one that i know is still a plowing virgin. I like to break in my own equipment, not fix someone elses broke ****.


I agree. I watching the clipper for Sun night into Mon. Looks like we can get a little something out of it. We shall see.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Young Pup;915430 said:


> Yep I agree. I was just looking at a new gmc at Dan Tobin. Dang that thing is nice. Two of them sitting there completely outfitted with everything including salt in the back and head ache racks. One white truck and one black. On the window it says clearance with zero percent. Get this though window sticker of 34,000 One truck has western v-plow and the other a wideout. 3500 hd's too.


I looked them on there website. Those are two nice trucks right there. I think I am going to go and buy them. That is if I had the moneypayup. I can dream ussmileyflag


----------



## born2farm

Those are two nice trucks JP. Just buy both 

Well its getting slick here again. Gonna get up early and see what I have. Probably nothing. Calling for some sunday into monday so we will see.


----------



## fortywinks

*Stop complaining... here it comes*

National Weather service long range forecast is "currently predicting" a significant snow event in Ohio for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. If your still waiting to meet your residential trigger like me then this could be it. www.nws.noaa.gov

Of course it is only Saturday night


----------



## kootoomootoo

Just curious who thinks its wise to drop 35k on a truck.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hooray I got to use my plow today!!!!!:yow!::yow!: Only had to do a handful of places and shoot some salt, but hey it was something!! The plow, as I figured, worked awesome and flawlessly!! 10x faster than my old meyer, lol. It was actually pretty quiet scraping on the concrete too. Got it nice and clean though.


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;914798 said:


> Still snowing here, but nothing is sticking to the pavement I am starting to hate this area more and more every winter. Pretty shatty the south now gets more snow every year than the north (I have opinions on that, will keep them to myself) I think I may go out and pee my name into the snow, lol:laughing:


All you have to do is move 10 miles south, or east, and you should be happier. I could have plowed 1 or 2 times already, in fact I just did mine.....
Hope you get your wish for snow.
Don


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;916041 said:


> Hooray I got to use my plow today!!!!!:yow!::yow!: Only had to do a handful of places and shoot some salt, but hey it was something!! The plow, as I figured, worked awesome and flawlessly!! 10x faster than my old meyer, lol. It was actually pretty quiet scraping on the concrete too. Got it nice and clean though.


Glad to see you got to use the new plow. Mine has just about outlived it's usefulness, should get another, but would like to make one more season, another reason I am loafing this season.
Don


----------



## suzuki0702

WTF!? now the christmas rain is snow again! these cleveland guys need to get it together bad!! sumthin to look forward to i guess!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Don, I could move out that way, and still the snow would run away from me, lol. We almost got a place in Leroy but they wanted too much $$$. 

Ok enough coffee for me. Drank 3/4 of the pot and got the jitters now, lol. Probably going to take my nap here in a couple hours.


----------



## born2farm

flurries here. roads are covering back over. probably gonna take the plow off and see if it snows more lol. well headin out to get the fuel filter changed on my truck....I hope.

Hey elwer you dont happen to have any plans for that v-plow you built that you could email me or something do you? I want to build one for my quad sometime.


----------



## carl b

I just got back in. guys were plowing away here . we had at most 1" that's on a wore out ruler. .:laughing: I salted 3 times so far .


----------



## suzuki0702

carl ur lucky i havent even salted yet! im still waiting for my christmas bonus for that buyers spreader!


----------



## clark lawn

I just got in got to plow almost everything a few got hit twice. had a late start today to guy that works for me when he was sleeping his wife took his car to go shopping. when he got up he couldnt find the keys and she didnt know what happened to them. after 45 minutes i go to pick him up and whe he goes to close the garage door i see them laying under the back of the car. she must have dropped them whe she was bringing christmas stuff in.


----------



## VBigFord20

Young Pup;915430 said:


> Yep I agree. I was just looking at a new gmc at Dan Tobin. Dang that thing is nice. Two of them sitting there completely outfitted with everything including salt in the back and head ache racks. One white truck and one black. On the window it says clearance with zero percent. Get this though window sticker of 34,000 One truck has western v-plow and the other a wideout. 3500 hd's too.


Was that 34,000 before upgrades? I was looking at a ram 2500 a couple years back that the dealer had listed at $28,500 with a western 8' blade, so of coarse that got me in the door. After talking with the guy, the truck was 28,500 and the plow was an additional 3500. Got to watch those con artists at the dealer.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Good morning all.You was out this morning Carl thats good salted my lots yesterday and not enough to do anything with this morning


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brock, i have no plans, but somewhere on here there are pictures, might be on my brother account here tho, ill look later on, but now have a christmas to go to.


----------



## dmontgomery

salted yesterday, and this morning........plow is off the truck


----------



## suzuki0702

wow OHIO covers there tracks! i was curious if snow plowing was covered under my vendors license...of course it is! its the last thing mentioned there! no getting away from the tax man! cant believe they charge you 25 bux to start making them money!

from yours truly! the ohio buisness gateway

Person or business that provides automatic data processing, computer services, and electronic information
services; or telecommunications services; mobile telecommunications services; lawn care and
landscaping services; private investigation and security services; building maintenance and janitorial
services; employment and employment placement services; exterminating services; satellite broadcasting
services; or snow removal services. The license is valid statewide.


----------



## carl b

snowplowing has been taxed since 95 .
I didn't get to plow just salt . Yep I saw lots of ppl out plowing this morning . I just salted than by the time I was going to the next lot it was clear .


----------



## Young Pup

VBigFord20;916176 said:


> Was that 34,000 before upgrades? I was looking at a ram 2500 a couple years back that the dealer had listed at $28,500 with a western 8' blade, so of coarse that got me in the door. After talking with the guy, the truck was 28,500 and the plow was an additional 3500. Got to watch those con artists at the dealer.


Nico,

I have yet to talk to a salesman. I was car window shopping. :laughing: But it looked like it was all included from the window sticker. But I could be very very wrong about it too. I was going to call later on to check the price.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;915943 said:


> Those are two nice trucks JP. Just buy both
> 
> Well its getting slick here again. Gonna get up early and see what I have. Probably nothing. Calling for some sunday into monday so we will see.


That would be a great Christmas present to myself. :laughing:



kootoomootoo;915972 said:


> Just curious who thinks its wise to drop 35k on a truck.


I would also be using it for the landscape part of the business as well. I am just window shopping right now. :laughing:


----------



## f250man

I got to push some snow this morning. About 3" on the lots here. And talked to the clap he was plowing and salting to.


----------



## f250man

Glad to hear that you got to push some snow finally Tom.


----------



## f250man

Well heres a crappy cell pic of a pile from this morning.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;916337 said:


> Well heres a crappy cell pic of a pile from this morning.


Dang you pushed a little bit of snow today. I am jealous.


----------



## f250man

It is a big hospital system building here in town and the pile is from pushing from 2 directions away from the building and the curb on the other side of the lot.


----------



## Young Pup

I'd still take it though.


----------



## f250man

I wish it was a little more could have stayed out a little longer.


----------



## Young Pup

Can't blame you for that.


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;916328 said:


> That would be a great Christmas present to myself. :laughing:
> 
> I would also be using it for the landscape part of the business as well. I am just window shopping right now. :laughing:


gotta spend it to make it. Heck when i was looking for a truck i was about to throw 14-16k down on a 7-9 year old truck! It's not hard to spend 35k anymore.

You should look at chassis set ups. the guy i sub with got a 5500 dodge last year, it wasn't even a leftover, they just wanted to move the few they had, i think it started out at 36, he got it for 22 or 24. Has a nice aluminum bed on it now and a 9' noway. I think he has around 30 in it which isn't bad for how much truck is there.

on a side note, i got to plow everything but resi's. There was a good couple inches on lots, but all my resi's had maybe an inch. I'm waiting for the one condo i do to call and yell at me. The old lady at this place wants it done when theres a trace of snow yet the contract says 2"


----------



## kootoomootoo

suzuki0702;916295 said:


> wow OHIO covers there tracks! i was curious if snow plowing was covered under my vendors license...of course it is! its the last thing mentioned there! no getting away from the tax man! cant believe they charge you 25 bux to start making them money!
> 
> from yours truly! the ohio buisness gateway
> 
> Person or business that provides automatic data processing, computer services, and electronic information
> services; or telecommunications services; mobile telecommunications services; lawn care and
> landscaping services; private investigation and security services; building maintenance and janitorial
> services; employment and employment placement services; exterminating services; satellite broadcasting
> services; or snow removal services. The license is valid statewide.


Plowing a lot or driveway with a truck is taxable ...........but dong the sidewalks or anything with a shovel is not taxable.


----------



## suzuki0702

kootoomootoo;916558 said:


> Plowing a lot or driveway with a truck is taxable ...........but dong the sidewalks or anything with a shovel is not taxable.


good to know! also found out government owned property such as the POST OFFICE isnt taxable!


f250man;916334 said:


> I got to push some snow this morning. About 3" on the lots here. And talked to the clap he was plowing and salting to.


he must be plowing air and salting his chicken....akron canton has gotten 1.7" total snowfall for the year! probably the most in a 30 mile radius till you get to mansfield! lol


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;916430 said:


> . The old lady at this place wants it done when theres a trace of snow yet the contract says 2"


 Sounds like you need to put the contract at zero tolerance. That is if the lady is the manager of the place.


----------



## WALKERS

QUESTION FELAS
I have the rt3 boss snowplow. Everything was working great then.... I go to take it off and nothing. The selinoid (SP) is clicking and the left turn signal flashes when you try to turn it left. All I had was down messed with the outside plow to truck plug got it up. Then nothing again. Any ideas felas thanks in advance. I am calling the dealer Monday. :salute:


----------



## paradise1229

WALKERS;916956 said:


> QUESTION FELAS
> I have the rt3 boss snowplow. Everything was working great then.... I go to take it off and nothing. The selinoid (SP) is clicking and the left turn signal flashes when you try to turn it left. All I had was down messed with the outside plow to truck plug got it up. Then nothing again. Any ideas felas thanks in advance. I am calling the dealer Monday. :salute:


Can it be out of fluid? My meyer would do the same if it is out of fluid due to a small leak.

Needing more work this and next year. I hope this works:
http://youngstown.craigslist.org/sls/1518431821.html


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;916956 said:


> QUESTION FELAS
> I have the rt3 boss snowplow. Everything was working great then.... I go to take it off and nothing. The selinoid (SP) is clicking and the left turn signal flashes when you try to turn it left. All I had was down messed with the outside plow to truck plug got it up. Then nothing again. Any ideas felas thanks in advance. I am calling the dealer Monday. :salute:


Long shot but you probably checked it. Maybe corrosion on the plugs?? Or a bad contact.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sounds like you have a turd solenoid Josh. Im not sure, but dont the Boss plows use an isolation module for the lights/plow controls?? Maybe that is screwed up. Silly question, are there any fuses in the system?? Check that too and make sure the connections are good and clean too


----------



## MahonLawnCare

pop your plastic hood off that is housing the motors...if it quit suddenly check all the connections haven't came loose...i've had mine do that and it was just a wire popped off and wasn't making contact...it's pretty common the first plow of the year because it jars everything around..gl


----------



## WALKERS

Thanks felas I will check all of those things and let you know who the winner is. I didn't have time to check it. I was just glad to get it off the truck. All of our 1 1/2 inches of snow melted here. That was a good thing. LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brock, here is a link to when we built the v plow..

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55476

and wow i didn't realize im going on my 3rd winter with these tires, time for new but i don't want to spend the money!!


----------



## born2farm

Thanks Travis. How did you like the V-Plow? Did the quad seem to push it alright. I have the exact same quad its on and want about the same size blade.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well the one in the picture isn't the one its on anymore, i use my brothers foreman for it, its heavier but an advantage is that it will scrape really really well.


----------



## born2farm

Ive got a 400 rancher and just wondering how it would hold. I am just thinking I would plow in scoop most of the time except on a big snow then I would have to angle more ofter. Getting the metal is the worst part.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

his old one was a 400 rancher that it was origianly made for, it worked good also. I like using the scoop to just clean it up really nice, in fact when i use that plow i usualyy do it in scoop all the time also except when going down the road cs i dont like the plow hanging that far infront.


----------



## born2farm

Ya if I build one I might run it off of electric solenoids but who knows. Dont want to plow with the quad much longer.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya my thought exactly, quicker to get into a plow truck, the better!


----------



## born2farm

Ya I might not nessacarily (sp) go into a plow truck next but something warmer for sure. Plow truck probably wont come till after collgege. Lookin more like a 40hp loader tractor with front a rear blade blower and spreader. That is if I can get a rather tight route.


----------



## Clapper&Company

carl b;914322 said:


> Its still 34 here . How can you salt ?


Started out as Sleet then went to snow. They called for4 service so we went... 



beatty1000;914967 said:


> This is our first season plowing. Our contracts state we plow at 2"- 4", but how do you determine if and when you should salt for customers if the snow is not plowable? Any help is appreciated!


 Good to have you on the site, your contract should have that spelled out... theres a few guys from your area, give me a call if you need some thing



Sydenstricker Landscaping;914994 said:


> Travis, I will chat with you on facebook later. That connection thing was driving me friggin nuts!!!!
> I hate that lol
> beatty1000, welcome to the Ohio thread:waving: But you should make your salting very clear cut and dry in your contracts. Usually salt if it is under plowable depths, freezing rain, risk of re-freeze, etc. Basically if ODOT is out dumping salt it wouldnt be a bad idea to check and possibly do the same


Tom, do you know anyone who is good at salting? 



MahonLawnCare;917179 said:


> pop your plastic hood off that is housing the motors...if it quit suddenly check all the connections haven't came loose...i've had mine do that and it was just a wire popped off and wasn't making contact...it's pretty common the first plow of the year because it jars everything around..gl


Im glad you got to do some work, maybe your stop cryin now LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron there is one person I know around this area that is the absolute best at salting. I dont think there is anyone better. You may know him, lol:laughing: Or was this a serious question??


----------



## kc2006

born2farm;916811 said:


> Sounds like you need to put the contract at zero tolerance. That is if the lady is the manager of the place.


no she just lives there. i talked with the prez of the place last year, told him if he wants to keep her happy it'd be x more for the season, he said it was too much, everyone was happy how it was and he'd tell her to stop calling. suprisingly, havent heard from her today.

was a good first snow, no break downs, new wings worked great, cut some places times in half.


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;917719 said:


> was a good first snow, no break downs, new wings worked great, cut some places times in half.


Did you buy the wings new or fab them? I'm not sure about making some compared to buying them. I've been throwing arround the idea.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sydenstricker Landscaping;917632 said:


> Ron there is one person I know around this area that is the absolute best at salting. I dont think there is anyone better. You may know him, lol:laughing: Or was this a serious question??


Just asking 

Speaking of salt, its time for me to work on my salting skills some more, I'm headed out, so give me a ring when you wake up..


----------



## B&B

Get the Meyer up and running Clap? Tom sent out the distress signal.


----------



## carl b

I salted this morning too.  we had a few bands come threw last night. 
where can I get the road temp. ?


----------



## EPPSLLC

paradise1229;917010 said:


> Can it be out of fluid? My meyer would do the same if it is out of fluid due to a small leak.
> 
> Needing more work this and next year. I hope this works:
> http://youngstown.craigslist.org/sls/1518431821.html


YOU WILL PAY 30% COMMISSION!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well it looks like I will be heading out here in a little while. Some dusting this was, lmao I plowed my drive and my neighbor's drive, there was over an inch already. I am going to wait till after 9am to go out and start plowing. Give everyone a chance to get to work and off the roads. Did I mention I hate daytime snows??:realmad:


----------



## paradise1229

EPPSLLC;917909 said:


> YOU WILL PAY 30% COMMISSION!!!!


I just fixed that. The GF posted for me and copy and pasted the link there.
She's getting in a panic. I stopped it at 20%.


----------



## VBigFord20

I must live in a bubble. There is so little snow here that if my dog pissed on it, I think it would be all gone.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No bubble, just nice little select lake effect bands rolling thru. Im sure you will get some snow soon enough out that way!!


----------



## kc2006

paradise1229;917722 said:


> Did you buy the wings new or fab them? I'm not sure about making some compared to buying them. I've been throwing arround the idea.


i just bought them. I was going to make them because I have a 4'x8' sheet of 1/4" plate, a plasma and anything else needed, but decided to just buy. Was too busy with the new house at the time to mess with it.


----------



## kc2006

So anyone else reading about the storm that's gunna roll in on christmas eve? Seems like if it stays on the tracks its on, we're gunna get pounded with snow. We actually gunna get it? That'd be a nice chrimmus present.


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;917958 said:


> i just bought them. I was going to make them because I have a 4'x8' sheet of 1/4" plate, a plasma and anything else needed, but decided to just buy. Was too busy with the new house at the time to mess with it.


How much did they cost?


----------



## Burkartsplow

What is going on guys. Have just been salting the last few days. I plowed one lot so far, the top of my parking garage we do downtown. I dont mind salting. I make more money per hour salting then plowing and I get to be home before 8 am done with everything. As long as I making money plowing or salting I am not going to complain about a thing that is for sure. I keep hearing all different outcomes abouts christmas eve storm. Some say a wintry mix and other are calling for a good little snow fall. What are the guys on Skyeye telling you.


----------



## clark lawn

they run about $200. showing rain for christmas now.


----------



## kc2006

clark lawn;918009 said:


> they run about $200. showing rain for christmas now.


why you gotta be a downer about the storm? And did you buy my wii yet?

I paid 220 in town for the wings, everyone online was 195 plus 20-30 shipping.


----------



## EPPSLLC

paradise1229;917926 said:


> I just fixed that. The GF posted for me and copy and pasted the link there.
> She's getting in a panic. I stopped it at 20%.


This is how my sales force is set up ... entree level (little experience ) $75 a week plus 5% of gross dollars sold. 
sales associate (more exp.) $150 plus 7.5 % commission 
Sales manager capped at $200 a week plus 10% gross sales they book for me ...

They are also responsible for follow up and retention... they have 15 days to close their first account or they are gone... a min of 4 accounts per month to stay on the payroll


----------



## paradise1229

EPPSLLC;918233 said:


> This is how my sales force is set up ... entree level (little experience ) $75 a week plus 5% of gross dollars sold.
> sales associate (more exp.) $150 plus 7.5 % commission
> Sales manager capped at $200 a week plus 10% gross sales they book for me ...
> 
> They are also responsible for follow up and retention... they have 15 days to close their first account or they are gone... a min of 4 accounts per month to stay on the payroll


She had it written down. It was comming out of profit, not the revenues. If this don't work, I'll use that in February if you don't mind.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just rolled back in from plowing. Everything out eat (painesville, perry, concord, mentor, kirtland) needed plowed. Still havent done the whole route yet, but Im sure I will soon.

All I see for that storm is nothing but rain. Sorry to be a downer, but that is what everyone says. Then again the storm could track different and be all snow. Still 4 days out and who knows


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

did u make it through plowing without having to yell at your plow for once tom?


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;918006 said:


> What is going on guys. Have just been salting the last few days. I plowed one lot so far, the top of my parking garage we do downtown. I dont mind salting. I make more money per hour salting then plowing and I get to be home before 8 am done with everything. As long as I making money plowing or salting I am not going to complain about a thing that is for sure. I keep hearing all different outcomes abouts christmas eve storm. Some say a wintry mix and other are calling for a good little snow fall. What are the guys on Skyeye telling you.


I hate to be a downer too, but they are thinking rain right now.

Been looking for a truck so I have been going stir crazy doing that.


----------



## Young Pup

Guys here are two used trucks. Do all hd's have plow prep pkg on them?????

http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/1476925862.html

http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/1499845121.html


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No yelling at the plow Travis, lol. Makes my life much less stressful!!!

JP, most 4x4 HD's up here with the tow package have the plow prep. But down your way with less snow, it could be questionable. Only way to tell is look at them and see if they have the code VYU on the glove box door. If it is there, plow prep, if not, you get the idea.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;918375 said:


> No yelling at the plow Travis, lol. Makes my life much less stressful!!!
> 
> JP, most 4x4 HD's up here with the tow package have the plow prep. But down your way with less snow, it could be questionable. Only way to tell is look at them and see if they have the code VYU on the glove box door. If it is there, plow prep, if not, you get the idea.


Tom thanks. My brain is not functioning very good right now. I was thinking most hd's had it but what the heck do I know. I can't even keep a skid of salt from sliding so how should I know that. :laughing:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Young Pup;918385 said:


> Tom thanks. My brain is not functioning very good right now. I was thinking most hd's had it but what the heck do I know. I can't even keep a skid of salt from sliding so how should I know that. :laughing:


It happens to the best of us JP ,LOL:laughing: Im willing to bet you are not the first person here (that will admit to it) that had a skid of salt do that. As I say shyt happens and the truck will still work and drive, and no one got hurt!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Tom I thought about starting a thread in the picture forum as to what I did, but I figured I would get blasted by some on here. At least here you guys were nice enough not to say anything bad in print. But you guys were probably laughing at me. But heck I know better next time that is for sure. 

Next time I will have the plow on and just ram the sob that cuts me off and be done with it. :laughing:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Its always good to learn from your mistakes and well sometimes its easier to learn at others expenses. Thanks JP!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yes B&B plow is fix!!

Tom photos yet?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes JP I did get a good chuckle out of those pics. I would be a lyin SOB if I said that I didnt laugh.

Ron, my camera is broke so no pics till I get a new one:crying:


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;918385 said:


> Tom thanks. My brain is not functioning very good right now. I was thinking most hd's had it but what the heck do I know. I can't even keep a skid of salt from sliding so how should I know that. :laughing:


I had the same thing happen to me yesterday on the way home after plowing, thought of you. Luckily I have the dump insert so it didn't do anything. gassed on it alittle to get it to slide back and when i got home I made a piece of wood to keep it up against the tailgate.


----------



## RhinoL&L

here is a link with a few pics of the truck... ill try to get some more soon!
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=94287


----------



## 4700dan

Check the ground


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;918974 said:


> here is a link with a few pics of the truck... ill try to get some more soon!
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=94287


It's about time.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;918834 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me yesterday on the way home after plowing, thought of you. Luckily I have the dump insert so it didn't do anything. gassed on it alittle to get it to slide back and when i got home I made a piece of wood to keep it up against the tailgate.


Glad your insert was there. I will be having some type of bracing in the back after it is fixed the first of the year. I am in high gear now to get another truck for plowing now. Waiting to hear back on the two I listed earlier.


----------



## born2farm

Well today gave me a little laugh. You see the local school decided to go buy two trucks this year and let the janitors plow the parking lots. Now our school is broke up into three lots. When my dad and uncles used to plow it it took 2 trucks a good 4 hours in a 2in snow. Well then they got picky and wanted us to carry insurance and we couldnt compete with the price so they hired another guy out the last couple years. He is one of those contractors who owes a ton of money and has had to change his business name several times because of going under. They got screwed over by him since he was loading up with the schools salt before he left and going to spread it on a Kroger lot. Anyways....he had two trucks and a backhoe with 14ft pusher to do the job. So this year the school goes and buys 2 Dodge 2500's. One has a 8'2" Boss V and a boss tailgate spreader. The other just has an older snow way plow on it. So I get to school this morning and the whole lot has 2inces of snow and is a slippery mess. I saw both trucks sitting at the local gas station so later in the day I aksed the one guy why the lot wasnt clear. He said " we didnt get up and check the lot early enough and said screw it. Hopefully they keep this up so when I graduate college I can come back and bid it.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

LOL that figures but farm you should have ins if you r going to do comm.


----------



## born2farm

Yes I know that and I will be getting commercial plowing insurance before I bid any work. See my dad had it back in the late 80s and early 90s. We are in a pretty small town and the school did not require it. After they started requiring it we went through another local guy that we had worked for and he bid it then hired us to plow it. It got to the point where when they added the 3rd school we would have to add another truck. Its to bad this was before I could plow.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Well good luck in one day getting it back


----------



## born2farm

Thank you...it is one of the very few commercials lots that is local for me.


----------



## kootoomootoo

I have 17 basic driveways I need done Medina/Valley city
$20ea 
jan3rd-10th
most of feb/mar could also be available if interested 
paid weekly

if interested let me know


----------



## born2farm

Well still dont have enough snow to plow. Looks like next possible chance is going to be friday night into saturday. Would be perfect time to get the helper up to par.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We had a little this morning but all melted before 11. Ohio weather for u.


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing here again. Let's see what this gives us tonight.


----------



## Burkartsplow

8 inches for Christmas day night.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Burkartsplow;921299 said:


> 8 inches for Christmas day night.


Of rain?? LOL dont know if i should laugh or cry:laughing:.....:crying:


----------



## clark lawn

looks like rain for us


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;921299 said:


> 8 inches for Christmas day night.


Where did you hear this?

I keep hearing rain.


----------



## Young Pup

Be out salting soon down here. Check out the weather thread. Going to lay back down till 515. Nothing happeing yet. Then I wll go presalt the doctors office and some others.


----------



## plowjockey

I am now managing an auto repair shop in the Dayton area. Muffler Pros+. We do full service and complete auto and truck repair.

I do still have my plowing service as well as our shop plowing in the Dayton area too.

We hope you will consider us when you have a need of service.

We really push for our plowing brethren as we understand the need to be on the road in the thick of the storm.

Bruce

Formerly Can Am Snofighters


----------



## EPPSLLC




----------



## big pusher

I am looking for a good 4x4 1 ton dump with low miles. Gas or desiel. I would prefer it not to have a plow so maybe it hasn't been abused. I already have an extra ss v-box spreader so just need a good truck. Let me know what is out there.


----------



## paradise1229

I was under bid on several jobs today. Here's my ad:

http://youngstown.craigslist.org/sks/1519179271.html


----------



## BRENTMAN

Aaron where are you hearing this 8" ??


----------



## BRENTMAN

I'm seeing rain and bull-Sht high temps....


----------



## f250man

It came to him in a Christmas dream. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


I hope everyone and their familys have a very MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;923615 said:


> It came to him in a Christmas dream. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> I hope everyone and their familys have a very MERRY CHRISTMAS.


bahaha i never have dreams like that mine are like it snowwd 20 inchs and i didnt get out of bed. Is that a dream or a nightmare? anyway merry christmas eve guys have a great couple of days enjoy it ooo and i like cookie trays and cash and tom i am not done with ur pet rock yet ill have to get on that. its just hard to make a rock that jumps stumps


----------



## Clapper&Company

Merry Christmas Eve, Everyone !!


Kevin, Im pretty sure thats a nightmare, i've had them too LOL


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Merry Christmas Eve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Merry Christmas Eve yall:waving:

Well there is still snow on the ground, so does it count as a white Christmas???


----------



## Easy

Everyone have a Merry Christmas and a safe and joyous New Year. May your tree be adorned with presents, and the ground covered in 8-10" of powdery snow.
Don


----------



## Burkartsplow

paradise1229;922880 said:


> I was under bid on several jobs today. Here's my ad:
> 
> http://youngstown.craigslist.org/sks/1519179271.html


Is that really your ad. I would change that for sure if it is. People don't want to read what you are saying in regards to lowballers. Times are tough and people will take the cheapest price. I have lost several good commercial clients to someone coming in and lowballing for 30% less then what I was doing them for 3 years ago. And these companies used to go with the middle bidder all previous years. Which is usually the correct price for the work to be done. Just put an advertisement that states your service, your service area and your insurance. People will call you and ask for a estimate, you give it to them and if they like the price they will go with you. if they dont then dont worry about it, because 9 out of 10 times they already have it in there head they are going to go with the cheapest quote. I would change your advertisement.


----------



## paradise1229

Burkartsplow;923883 said:


> Is that really your ad. I would change that for sure if it is. People don't want to read what you are saying in regards to lowballers. Times are tough and people will take the cheapest price. I have lost several good commercial clients to someone coming in and lowballing for 30% less then what I was doing them for 3 years ago. And these companies used to go with the middle bidder all previous years. Which is usually the correct price for the work to be done. Just put an advertisement that states your service, your service area and your insurance. People will call you and ask for a estimate, you give it to them and if they like the price they will go with you. if they dont then dont worry about it, because 9 out of 10 times they already have it in there head they are going to go with the cheapest quote. I would change your advertisement.


How's this?
http://youngstown.craigslist.org/sks/1519179271.html


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Better, but it is none of their business how much your ins policy covers. Most people see 1 million, their eyes light up and will nit pick and blame any and I mean any little issue wrong on the property. Just state you carry business and auto coverage. If the customer actually asks you in person during the quote to see proof of ins, then tell them. Not every tom dick and harry in youngstown


----------



## clark lawn

i would tighten that service area up a little bit or you might be getting calls from sebring or something, i try to stay in about a ten mile radious of my shop.


----------



## jzeller4

this forecast is depressing, rain rain rain.


----------



## paradise1229

Sydenstricker Landscaping;923958 said:


> Better, but it is none of their business how much your ins policy covers. Most people see 1 million, their eyes light up and will nit pick and blame any and I mean any little issue wrong on the property. Just state you carry business and auto coverage. If the customer actually asks you in person during the quote to see proof of ins, then tell them. Not every tom dick and harry in youngstown


http://youngstown.craigslist.org/biz/1523610825.html

Just posted another:
http://youngstown.craigslist.org/sks/1523604664.html


----------



## paradise1229

jzeller4;923961 said:


> this forecast is depressing, rain rain rain.


Ok. I'm moving further north, maybe NY! I hate this Ohio weather.

Clark Lawn, It's now all Trumbull County!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Now you are on the right track!!!! Hope you get some hits off of it


----------



## jzeller4

paradise1229;923968 said:


> Ok. I'm moving further north, maybe NY! I hate this Ohio weather.
> 
> Clark Lawn, It's now all Trumbull County!


ya !! im about to take the plow and spreader off and put on a rain suit.


----------



## paradise1229

jzeller4;923980 said:


> ya !! im about to take the plow and spreader off and put on a rain suit.


Let's go find some clients that wants alot of trees planted. Digging is easier! Can't plow if there's no snow. :angry:

BTW, I don't think those Mahoning county guys want me down there. (Picking on Clark Lawn)


----------



## jzeller4

paradise1229;923981 said:


> Let's go find some clients that wants alot of trees planted. Digging is easier! Can't plow if there's no snow. :angry:
> 
> BTW, I don't think those Mahoning county guys want me down there. (Picking on Clark Lawn)


got to do something thats for sure, this sucks. ohio  ohio
hey i may go out and plant me a garden. LOL !!


----------



## paradise1229

could plant bulbs?


----------



## jzeller4

the beer fridge is getting low give me snow !!!!!!


----------



## f250man

Man you guys sure wine alot the snow will come and then you will be wining you don't get any sleep. :laughing:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LMAO Steve that is too true!!! I got a couple pushes in, so I will be content for a lil while. This break gives me a chance to fine tune some things and fix the rear window defroster on the Blazer


----------



## suzuki0702

paradise, craigslist is a waste of time in my area. only people you are attracting is price shopping hilljacks looking for a 5 dollar push...never have i gotten any work off craigslist, not to mention all the spam you get from that ad.....all those gmail accounts offering free buisness cards and crap! merry christmas everyone!


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;924147 said:


> Man you guys sure wine alot the snow will come and then you will be wining you don't get any sleep. :laughing:


Hey Steve, I like it just the way it is.
All my work is on contract except two places, so I am loving this.


----------



## clark lawn

jzeller4;924017 said:


> the beer fridge is getting low give me snow !!!!!!


I just got back from PA had to go get me some Yuengling.


----------



## clark lawn

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## f250man

Yes Larry I like it just the way it is to. A few pushes here and there just to keep it in the blood. 

I put ads on craigslist before and people can't read they were calling me from outside my service area. 

I have gotten work from people searching snow plowing and plowsite came up and they looked at the Ohio thread and called and I did the ones local. Also had a few call from other states that find this site. payup


----------



## BRENTMAN

Craigslist isnt that great for plowing advertising. 
People from bum fk egypt usually call, or else you get calls from guys who are looking for sub work, and most of the time they are running a 1980's S-10's or something of the sort, with no insurance, and sometimes some loose screws upstairs (if you get what i mean)


----------



## paradise1229

I'm looking for ways to get my foot in the door to for next year as well. I'll be posting landscape jobs heavily in the spring and summer, and seeing what happens. I plan on Newspaper ads starting Feb or Mar.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;923798 said:


> Merry Christmas Eve yall:waving:
> 
> Well there is still snow on the ground, so does it count as a white Christmas???


NO because it is not Christmas yet. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Well, guys just wanted to wish all of you a Merry Christmas. I hope you enjoy your time with your families. This is a special time of year. Cherish the moments that you spend with your loved ones. Once we get throgh with this holiday.






Merry Christmas and enjoy your music.

JP


----------



## kc2006

merry chrimmus everyone. opened presents at both families tonight, prolly opening them with the woman tonight...hopefully get more then just presents. like said above, cherish the times, never know what itll be like next year.

alan, u could at least get me beer if ur not gettin me a wii.


----------



## clark lawn

i got u sumtin gotta come over and get it.


----------



## big pusher

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!


----------



## BRENTMAN

all i want for xmas is 12 inches of snow. 
santa brought some rain this year instead....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Merry Christmas Yall:waving: And yes we do have a white Christmas here since the snow is still on the ground!!! Starting to get thinner though


----------



## born2farm

MERRY CHRISTMAS to you guys. The rain washed all the snow away so now just hoping for ice. Got me some new boots new carharts and a nice Craftsman 19.2V Drill/Impact set and a full set of SAE and METRIC Gear Wrenches from my mom and step dad. Still have to go to dads and then celebrate with my grandma and the rest of the family.


----------



## VBigFord20

Merry Christmas everyone.

So much for a white Christmas, Oh well, guess we get the day off.

I got so many gift cards I don't think I will be paying for a meal until Easter. I have $60 for the Clap's hangout, Applebees . 

Plus I got some other random things and a few books from my brother. One of witch I read last night because I was so wired with coffee and sambuca I didn't fall asleep till 3:30.

Hope everyone enjoys the day and eats lots of good food!


----------



## Clapper&Company

VBigFord20;925234 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> So much for a white Christmas, Oh well, guess we get the day off.
> 
> I got so many gift cards I don't think I will be paying for a meal until Easter. I have $60 for the Clap's hangout, Applebees .
> 
> Plus I got some other random things and a few books from my brother. One of witch I read last night because I was so wired with coffee and sambuca I didn't fall asleep till 3:30.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the day and eats lots of good food!


So when we doing Lunch


----------



## Clapper&Company

Happy Holidays everyone!!!


They had us under a winter weather advisor this morning, Everything was starting to gel up...

Went out and salted a few places.


----------



## chevyman51

merry christmas


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Merry Christmas everyone enjoy the day with the family.I know i will


----------



## f250man

Merry Christmas guys and I got some new Craftsman's thermals and they got a 2 yr warranty on them.


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;925262 said:


> So when we doing Lunch


As soon as I get caught up one day. If I head down that way maybe we'll call JR too.


----------



## Clapper&Company

VBigFord20;925540 said:


> As soon as I get caught up one day. If I head down that way maybe we'll call JR too.


Good deal, I just saw him at auto zone the other day, he tells me hes got his truck ready to go


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Merry Christmas everyone, hope santa was good to you all!

Got me a nice garmin that allows you to put in multiple addresses so basically could put in a route if need be. A wireless rain guage/weather thingy cs rain counts in the summer! Then just gift cards and money. Got an applebees one too but not $60 worth!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Elwer Lawn Care;925585 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, hope santa was good to you all!
> 
> Got me a nice garmin that allows you to put in multiple addresses so basically could put in a route if need be. A wireless rain guage/weather thingy cs rain counts in the summer! Then just gift cards and money. Got an applebees one too but not $60 worth!


Its ok, were just go for late night appz!!!

Only 4.50 after 9pm


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I alway seem to get the most expensive thing. Usually have a bill of 20 dollars just for myself, full rack of ribs.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I usually get 2 big beers and the trio, lol. Kind of a classic one. Just ask Ron, lol. I still have 8 bucks left on my one applebees gift card. That would pay for beer during happy hour there!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yes sir, its omost always the same thing lol


----------



## BRENTMAN

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## jzeller4

marry christmas to all you snow pushers, now lets get to new years and have a drink..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Why we gotta wait that long for a drink?? LOL


----------



## thesnowman269

1-3 inches sunday night how ever i bet we get a half inch :crying:


----------



## born2farm

Well I spent all day helping dad wire up the strobes in his truck. He needed something for plowing so I got him a 120W 6outlet strobe pack. Then we wired up two more red strip lights on the back for the fire dept. He now has 6 Red in the front with 4 hideaways and 2 red in the back with two hideways...ill have to try and figure a video out sometime.


----------



## Easy

The word is 1-3" Sunday night into Monday. Maybe you guys will get a push or 2 in before 2009 ends. I wish you all well, I kinda miss getting up at 2 to see if there is snow.....NOT!!!
Don


----------



## suzuki0702

wow...ok now that christmas is over....lets get some snow here! hope everyone had a good x-mas! gotta wii from the wife, still like my ps3 better! some cool tools, new shovel, and even some cash from mother in law!!! anybody top that?


----------



## BRENTMAN

thesnowman269;926887 said:


> 1-3 inches sunday night how ever i bet we get a half inch :crying:


unfortunately I'm not willing to bet against you.


----------



## thesnowman269

its a sad world on these days when theres no snow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

saying 1-2 today, im just rolling in for the night so hopefully by the time i get up today we have 2" lol


----------



## thesnowman269

Looks like 1-3 tonight. and then another 1-3 on monday. Hope to god it really happens


----------



## Easy

They are all saying snow Mon. into Tues. Amounts vary, one saying 2-4" another saying 3-5"
Looks like there will be a couple more pushes for you guys in 09.
Don


----------



## f250man

That would be a great way to bring in 2010. And hope everyone has a great NEW YEAR and a safe one to.


----------



## Easy

f250man;927774 said:


> That would be a great way to bring in 2010. And hope everyone has a great NEW YEAR and a safe one to.


Same back to all....
Don


----------



## Lux Lawn

Put the plow back on this morning, maybe all the snow will blow out east right to Steve & Tom.
But I think I might be spending some time in the truck this week for sure, the luck might have just ran out.


----------



## kootoomootoo

I'm still waiting for the 8in lawnsite weather guy said we were gonna get on xmas.


----------



## dmontgomery

1 inch forecasted here tonight


----------



## MahonLawnCare

1-2 down here


----------



## Young Pup

Calling for 3-4 here. Check out the weather thread.

Check this map out from noaa too:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/iln/


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Starting to snow here, just keeping myself busy by cleaning up some party messes... that way i don't keep checking the dang forcast.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;928165 said:


> Starting to snow here, just keeping myself busy by cleaning up some party messes... that way i don't keep checking the dang forcast.


Thanks Travis for the update. I need to get the plow on and load up with some salt soon. Watching the Bengals game right now though.


----------



## clark lawn

MahonLawnCare;928029 said:


> 1-2 down here


im only a little ways from you and we dont even have flurries yet.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

snow isn't sticking to pavement much yet, still a light wet snow, grass is all covered tho.


----------



## Young Pup

Nothing here yet. Waiting for the game to end to get hooked up and loaded. Skyeye is pretty busy today Travis.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I havn't been on skyeye for awhile, should go on there to try and find a snowfall map for this storm. Wish it would just all dump down so i can go out and make money and have time to party tonight but thats doubtfull.


----------



## show-n-go

It's snowing pretty good here, I'm in Florence, Ky at work. I sure hope this sticks around for a few hours.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;928325 said:


> I havn't been on skyeye for awhile, should go on there to try and find a snowfall map for this storm. Wish it would just all dump down so i can go out and make money and have time to party tonight but thats doubtfull.


Travis there is one there somewhere. I was just on there and there is not one in the last 3 pages or so. But I am sure someone will put an updated one on there soon. Need to go back out and load salt now.


----------



## Young Pup

show-n-go;928347 said:


> It's snowing pretty good here, I'm in Florence, Ky at work. I sure hope this sticks around for a few hours.


I think you will be seeing some that sticks down there too.


----------



## suzuki0702

storm is a joke...not going to put down much of anything. c you guys next year!


----------



## Young Pup

suzuki0702;928506 said:


> storm is a joke...not going to put down much of anything. c you guys next year!


It has not even really started up there yet. Relax the season is way to early for that.


----------



## EPPSLLC

snowin here grass is covered but roads arent sticking


----------



## Young Pup

DJ same thing here. It won't belong now. Temp is down to 29 now


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

looks like a measly half inch here, just great! i think its just time to start partying cs there wont be **** to plow.


----------



## JRSlawn

Well all us summit county boys might get to play tonight it is snowing its but off up here. The weather keeps changing I herd 1-3 earlier now they are saying anywhere from 3-5. Looks like I might be able to get a good christmas month after all.


----------



## carl b

be safe out there tonight . I hope we get it.


----------



## thesnowman269

There saying a possible 3-7 inches here now. Crap im excited to push some snow


----------



## suzuki0702

Young Pup;928515 said:


> It has not even really started up there yet. Relax the season is way to early for that.


lol i know im real anxious. cant remember last time i didnt have a push under my belt 4 days before january!!



JRSlawn;928624 said:


> Well all us summit county boys might get to play tonight it is snowing its but off up here. The weather keeps changing I herd 1-3 earlier now they are saying anywhere from 3-5. Looks like I might be able to get a good christmas month after all.


no way.. 8:10 now just started snowing in ellet (ive been checking every 20mins or so) and the road temp is just too warm..its been above freezing for 2 1/2 days.. its gonna take atleast one good night of 20s to get the ground below 35..where are you in Crackron?


----------



## TRKling

Look again in an hour - the roads will be covered. Just came in from checking properties and they are prime for the pushin' tonight -- little wet on the bottom, fluffy on the top. 

Everyone be safe out there tonight.


----------



## f250man

Here what im looking at for us. And it is coming down at a good clip right now.



Tonight: Occasional snow. Low around 26. West wind between 7 and 17 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 

Monday: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 31. Windy, with a west wind between 18 and 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Monday Night: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a low around 18. Windy, with a northwest wind between 25 and 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## VBigFord20

Well there is already a good 2" of real light fluffy snow out there and its still falling. I was in the basement for 3 hours and we got 2" so I'd say its a good start. The plow is on, and the salt is loaded, now we wait...


----------



## show-n-go

It quit everything here. I'm bummed. we got about an inch and it only stuck to the grass, the last 1/4 inch stuck to the roads and made them icy but the salt is melting them right away.


----------



## EPPSLLC

just got in from salt half the properties popping in to check for updates on the weather .... its real icy cause the wind started blowing and the roads froze quick ...


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Looks like we got about an inch or so down...should be able to muster up another inch before the nights over...they're saying 3-5 down here but i don't know?? We can hope! I know the trucks are ready!!


----------



## born2farm

Well just got in from plowing the first round. We got about 2inches here so far. Came in to get weather update and decided I am going to get some ZZ's and then head out about six. Hopefully we rack up another inch or so over night.


----------



## kootoomootoo

3in here on the westside


----------



## alsam116

if anybody needs an extra plow/spreader (possibly 2)give me a call be cause just south of cincy salt is it. I appreciate it,
Thanks, Alex 513-390-0049 

P.S. hey DJ how is the spreader working out??


----------



## f250man

Well guys we got a good 5" and it is still snowing and blowing. So Im off to plow good luck and be safe.


----------



## show-n-go

If you need any help let me know.. Im ready to go.


----------



## Easy

My daughter-in-law needs someone to plow her grandfather's drive off Rte.306 somewhere near Ohio street. He just came out of the hospital, and could use the help..
Let me know and I will put you in touch with her.


----------



## suzuki0702

just got in from round 2...havent slept alllllllllll night... going to sleep and wait for the next batch of snow to roll through..they're saying another 1-3 today..and another 1-2 tonight! yippeee!


----------



## born2farm

Just came home to load with salt and grab a bite to eat. We ended up with just over 2inches. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## bcofdayton

Here in Dayton, it wasn't too fruitful. Plenty of salt needed because of it though.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Had between 1-2, but wind picked up and made everything icey, did 3/4 of my properties. 

Started out at 7:30pm last night to help a friend lower his mount for his plow, 2 hours later we ran some properties together and then went and chilled for an hour, then at 1:00am i headed to help my friend then ended up helping with his whole route till 7:00am then hit my places, just getting in now, ive been up for 24 hours straight which is a first for me. learned a lot tho, ready to run a truck full time! Time for me to actually sleep now!


----------



## bcofdayton

Elwer Lawn Care;929599 said:


> Had between 1-2, but wind picked up and made everything icey, did 3/4 of my properties.
> 
> Started out at 7:30pm last night to help a friend lower his mount for his plow, 2 hours later we ran some properties together and then went and chilled for an hour, then at 1:00am i headed to help my friend then ended up helping with his whole route till 7:00am then hit my places, just getting in now, ive been up for 24 hours straight which is a first for me. learned a lot tho, ready to run a truck full time! Time for me to actually sleep now!


Good times!!


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas have not been on in awhile. There is not much going on here. We went out and salted. Just a few places. 
Elwer
I love those days. Then you sleep for awhole day. Wake up not knowing what day it is LOL.
Just really cold is all down here. My subs are itching to go. Just need mother nature to get in the game
Hey does anyone know where I can get a controler for my western 1000?
Let me know and thanks in advance. 
Oh yeah the plow is working again, a couple of you guys were right with the answer.


----------



## kc2006

we got about 2" in most places last night in the hood of youngstown. I just cleared my drive again which I did at 2 this morning and theres easily another 3" on top of it. Yippe! 

Only bad thing is i forgot how to plow. Did everything once last night, gunna head out and gang bang my resi's around midnight and hit all the commercials again. Have fun everyone


----------



## VBigFord20

Man, way more then I expected. 

Just ate dinner, headed back out to take care of some call ins.


----------



## f250man

We got a good 5" this morning and it snowed all day and just got in from round 2 and we got another 5" of the white gold and they say 2-4 more tonight and 3-6 where bands persist.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Had all but a 3 hour nap, wind has been blowing a lot more snow around but nothing worth going back out in yet.


----------



## carl b

we had 1 plow today. we'll get 1 more later. I'm out at 3 a.m. we had 3" . tonights plow well be 5" .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Easy;929339 said:


> My daughter-in-law needs someone to plow her grandfather's drive off Rte.306 somewhere near Ohio street. He just came out of the hospital, and could use the help..
> Let me know and I will put you in touch with her.


Wish I would have seen this earlier. I plow a few places right off Ohio street on 306. If they still need help, shoot me a pm or gimme a call 440-639-2941. I will be up for a few more hours.

Well that was fun today!!! 12 hours of plowing today total!!! Some places had 2 inches, some had 6 from this mornings snow. Then the lake effect kicked up and so did the wind. Going back out again at 2 to clean up a few places, or if it does snow again, the whole route. Enjoying a nice cold beer now though


----------



## big pusher

I am looking for a 4x4 1 ton dump. Not having much luck finding one that is clean. Let me knoe what you have seen out there.


----------



## clark lawn

big pusher;930855 said:


> I am looking for a 4x4 1 ton dump. Not having much luck finding one that is clean. Let me knoe what you have seen out there.


i just saw one in the news paper brand new for 28K . dont know whatu want to spend but thats a pretty good deal.


----------



## big pusher

clark lawn;930868 said:


> i just saw one in the news paper brand new for 28K . dont know whatu want to spend but thats a pretty good deal.


Do you know which dealer that was?


----------



## born2farm

Well we ended up with about 3inches down here. Enough to plow some drives but the wind took care of a lot of a drives for me lol. Ended up losing my phone this storm. Ditched sucked the quad in and my phone went flying. Spent an hour looking for it and decided to just say screw it and went and turned it into insurance. Gonna cost me 50bucks for a new phone. Worse part was I was without a phone all day so who knows how many plowing calls I missed. Hope it doesnt give me a bad image


----------



## clark lawn

big pusher;930895 said:


> Do you know which dealer that was?


i believe it was greenwood chevy in Austintown. i will look when i get home to be sure but i think that was it.


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;930675 said:


> Wish I would have seen this earlier. I plow a few places right off Ohio street on 306. If they still need help, shoot me a pm or gimme a call 440-639-2941. I will be up for a few more hours.
> 
> Well that was fun today!!! 12 hours of plowing today total!!! Some places had 2 inches, some had 6 from this mornings snow. Then the lake effect kicked up and so did the wind. Going back out again at 2 to clean up a few places, or if it does snow again, the whole route. Enjoying a nice cold beer now though


Tom
I will call her this morning and see if she still needs help. I will have her call you if she does, her name is Kim Pflueger.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just let me know Don.

Well round 3 is under wraps. Cleaned everything up and salted. No new snow, mostly just alot of drifted snow. Looks like this weekend could be a bunch more lake effect.

I found this one on craigslist in the barter section, made me lol. And no I didnt plow it, but was kinda tempting. Free beer, but busch beer sucks!!

snow plowing (painesville)
Date: 2009-12-28, 5:12PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

i have a 30 pack of bush beer looking to barter it to get my drive way plowed

* Location: painesville
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## paradise1229

Sydenstricker Landscaping;931258 said:


> Just let me know Don.
> I found this one on craigslist in the barter section, made me lol. And no I didnt plow it, but was kinda tempting. Free beer, but busch beer sucks!!
> 
> snow plowing (painesville)
> Date: 2009-12-28, 5:12PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> i have a 30 pack of bush beer looking to barter it to get my drive way plowed
> 
> * Location: painesville
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Probally bought the cheapest beer they could find!


----------



## slone

hey everybody. hows the plowing going? glad we got some snow. it's nice to make a few bucks. how's the plow working for you tom? i am going to have to catch you at the post office and see it in action. cleaned up drifts and did some salting this morning.


----------



## suzuki0702

slone;931982 said:


> hey everybody. hows the plowing going? glad we got some snow. it's nice to make a few bucks. how's the plow working for you tom? i am going to have to catch you at the post office and see it in action. cleaned up drifts and did some salting this morning.


done for now. ended up going out twice. had to go this morning and clean up the aprons, damn city trucks cant work around MY schedule. lol


----------



## VBigFord20

Sydenstricker Landscaping;931258 said:


> Just let me know Don.
> 
> Well round 3 is under wraps. Cleaned everything up and salted. No new snow, mostly just alot of drifted snow. Looks like this weekend could be a bunch more lake effect.
> 
> I found this one on craigslist in the barter section, made me lol. And no I didnt plow it, but was kinda tempting. Free beer, but busch beer sucks!!
> 
> snow plowing (painesville)
> Date: 2009-12-28, 5:12PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> i have a 30 pack of bush beer looking to barter it to get my drive way plowed
> 
> * Location: painesville
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Like guys who are willing to plow for busch know how to use the internet.

Talk about tired, I basically worked from 5:30 am when I got up until midnight when I went to bed. I worked all day for the company, then plowed after work and had to pull a friends mothers honda out of the snow. I then went home to eat and relax but while doing that I got a call from one of the pizza places I service in Euclid saying that the wind broke the glass out of there front door and that they needed me to come out and board it up. I was there until about 9:30 freezing my ass of and then I went and plowed 2 of my lots that had about 3" in them. I did 2 more driveways on the way home then passed out at soon as I hit the pillow.

Up again today at 5 and worked 11 hours for the company. I think I'll be in bed by 9 tonight.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL Busch beer is about the worst. I drank it a few times when I had like no $$$, but I wont touch the crap otherwise. The same as Natti Light or Beast (Milwaukee's Best) 

Dave, the plow works awesome. Scrapes everything clean, even if it is packed down some. None of my meyers could even compare. Pretty quick too!! And when it trips, it doesnt make my teeth chatter. 

Well I roached the rear brakes on the truck. One rotor was almost gone, the pads were non-existent. Gotta love getting stuff covered under warranty, lol. Only had to pay for the brake pads. Now I get to go back outside and put it all back together and get the truck off the jack stands. That thing is a biatch to jack up with it all loaded up for plowingwesport


----------



## Burkartsplow

3 rounds of plowing and salting. A nice storm to start the season. Hope everyone had a good one out there.


----------



## born2farm

I may only have 5 drives right now...but da#m there pretty much zero tolerance. I didnt go out to plow the one drive because there was only a dusting on it and one small drift by the garage. Usually if there isnt 2inches 60% of the drive I wont do it. The guy calls and asks why I hadnt plowed. I politely explained why and he said that he wants his drive wet pavement all the time. Might be kind of tricky since he doesnt want salt lol.

And also if anyone has a small blade for say a lawn mower or something, I am looking to make a back blade for my quad and need a good base to build from...let me know.


----------



## dmontgomery

still no plowing here........only one round of salt for this little fart in the wind.....


----------



## f250man

Well guys looks like everyone got in some plowing from this storm.

I plowed for 5 hrs yesterday morning and then worked 8 hrs at work and then started plowing at 4 after work and then plowed til midnight and was back up at 4 to go due clean ups. And then back to work for 8 more hrs. I'm going to bed here soon.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;932261 said:


> Well guys looks like everyone got in some plowing from this storm.
> 
> I plowed for 5 hrs yesterday morning and then worked 8 hrs at work and then started plowing at 4 after work and then plowed til midnight and was back up at 4 to go due clean ups. And then back to work for 8 more hrs. I'm going to bed here soon.


Sounds like a couple of busy days Steve. Go get some well deserved rest.


----------



## f250man

Yea its been a few long days but at least now I wont feel so bad about buying my new Western wings and a new plow light for the truck.


----------



## f250man

So Aaron how did the new light work out ?


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;932291 said:


> So Aaron how did the new light work out ?


It is nice and bright and it attracts a lot of attention. I am very happy with it. It is nice not hearing the sounds of the rotators anymore and I can fit under all of my underpasses at the parking garage I do with ease. I have no worries of slamming my rack or light into the cement. Which by looking at the underpasses many people have done. I would think people or other contractors would think twice before they drove into parking garages. Becuase every exit on those things are NOT the same Clearance and they think they made it in on one that they will make it out another. They are sadly mistakenpayup.


----------



## clark lawn

big pusher;930895 said:


> Do you know which dealer that was?


i double checked at it is Greenwood in Austintown its a 2009 chevy 1 ton dump 4wd


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;933322 said:


> It is nice and bright and it attracts a lot of attention. I am very happy with it. It is nice not hearing the sounds of the rotators anymore and I can fit under all of my underpasses at the parking garage I do with ease. I have no worries of slamming my rack or light into the cement. Which by looking at the underpasses many people have done. I would think people or other contractors would think twice before they drove into parking garages. Becuase every exit on those things are NOT the same Clearance and they think they made it in on one that they will make it out another. They are sadly mistakenpayup.


Hence the reason I never chance it. I don't park in garages with my truck. Hell sometimes I feel like I'm going to get stuck driving the Focus in the garage its so tight.

It is a great way of getting out of driving to concerts and stuff. "Sorry I can't drive, my truck is to big for the garage" has got me out of driving to so many events. I don't have to worry about parking, and I can drink all night because I'm not driving.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Had some nice wet snow here in summitt county Monday and Tuesday.It was my first snow event worked 12hrs Monday and Tuesday had alot of fun i wonder if i will be saying that in Feb and March lol.Tom i love my snow dogg also worked great with no problems.Looks like more snow comin in for the weekend.I dont know how some of you do it i pushed for 12 hrs and was exausted i see on here people pushin for 20 and 30 hrs straight that is crazy.


----------



## kc2006

I was looking at the forecast, they're saying a coating to an inch here yet the radar looks pretty bad. The friday/saturday storm should bring us a few inches too. 

I need a good nights sleep. I slept 2 hours monday and under 2.5 tuesday, then last night we got a new dog and it sat and cried all night. I have an insane headache now, and tonight i'll have to get up early probably.


----------



## Young Pup

Just been salting down here. Other than that looking for that second truck still. One turned out to have some damage to the drivers side so that one is out. Have been on cars.com looking at 2. 

Hopefully we can plow the whole route down here sometime soon. If not oh well I will take the easy money of salt work.


----------



## suzuki0702

kc2006;934328 said:


> I was looking at the forecast, they're saying a coating to an inch here yet the radar looks pretty bad. The friday/saturday storm should bring us a few inches too.
> 
> I need a good nights sleep. I slept 2 hours monday and under 2.5 tuesday, then last night we got a new dog and it sat and cried all night. I have an insane headache now, and tonight i'll have to get up early probably.


ibprofuen 800s are great for new dogs.....and wives for that matter but thats a whole nother story...you guys need to move a little north.. they are saying up to a foot for us!:redbounce


----------



## paradise1229

suzuki0702;934425 said:


> you guys need to move a little north.. they are saying up to a foot for us!:redbounce


Cost of living? I'm moving! LOL

Suzuki,
I know you asked about the Posting from Simple Plowing (PlaneSimplicty / AKA Northeast Ohio snowplowing= billing site) How is it working out for you? I did a little research on them and laughed when I saw what was paid for resi's and how much they collect. I'm not sure about the commercials. I might sign up for those. My only worry is that Kent is 1hr drive for me to get there.


----------



## carl b

suzuki0702;934425 said:


> ibprofuen 800s are great for new dogs.....and wives for that matter but thats a whole nother story...you guys need to move a little north.. they are saying up to a foot for us!:redbounce


 where is this ? not here . I only need 3 " to plow .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

it seems like i have been dragging my but around since the snow started flying. Seems like i cant find sleep


----------



## born2farm

Well picked up another drive today. Nice big $40 one at that:bluebounc Droped a little salt and we will see what the night brings.

Is anyone on here close to Garys Surplus in Shelby or been there recently? Last time I was there about six years ago they sold just unpainted 60inch plows for a atv or lawnmower..just the blade. I am curious if they still carry this before I make a trip to buy a couple for a backblade and bigger front blade.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Now that its starting to snow my phone has been ringing. Picked up some new driveways and turned down some.


----------



## BRENTMAN

Lux Lawn;934740 said:


> Now that its starting to snow my phone has been ringing. Picked up some new driveways and turned down some.


Ive gotten 3 calls in the last couple days and had to turn all down....



Sent a lakewood one your way today Aaron, dont know if you took it or not but I figured just incase...


----------



## suzuki0702

paradise1229;934531 said:


> Cost of living? I'm moving! LOL
> 
> Suzuki,
> I know you asked about the Posting from Simple Plowing (PlaneSimplicty / AKA Northeast Ohio snowplowing= billing site) How is it working out for you? I did a little research on them and laughed when I saw what was paid for resi's and how much they collect. I'm not sure about the commercials. I might sign up for those. My only worry is that Kent is 1hr drive for me to get there.


i dont wanna badmouth the guys but honestly, its a joke. i jumped through tons of hoops to get these guys my insurance forms, the ein number and all.....then they give me one stinkin driveway in brady lake for 15/week and want it done on a 2" trigger...they dont have much work and arent very professional. had to fill out their "application" 3-4 times...im not plowing for them. they dont have any commercial work..


----------



## suzuki0702

carl b;934576 said:


> where is this ? not here . I only need 3 " to plow .


carl you havent heard? another repeat lake effect event starting friday night.


----------



## paradise1229

suzuki0702;935043 said:


> i dont wanna badmouth the guys but honestly, its a joke. i jumped through tons of hoops to get these guys my insurance forms, the ein number and all.....then they give me one stinkin driveway in brady lake for 15/week and want it done on a 2" trigger...they dont have much work and arent very professional. had to fill out their "application" 3-4 times...im not plowing for them. they dont have any commercial work..


We'll have something similiar on our website similar to that, but at a seasonal contract and single pushes.

Anyways, after a little research:
Here's the low down. They charge monthly to the resi's and comms by credit card. That's probally why they don't have clients. From what I see, they charge $$$ sitting and doing nothing just collect money and to pay peanuts. They make 10.00/hr off commercials, Salt? they'll pay 140.00/ton Resi's, no matter the size, they make 79.00 off of subs.


Thier Contract
http://northcoastplowing.com/terms.html

Thier reatil monthly site
http://northcoastplowing.com/


----------



## suzuki0702

ya it sounded good to me at first, if i could score 30 large drives...thats 1050/week! then i meet with the guy, who drives a beamer doesnt even own a plow truck! thats when it started getting fishy, so i give em my info, i sent him an email stating i needed work or i was walking away. they call me next day tell me they got 1...yes 1 lousy "small" driveway which they pay 15 a week... are you serious ??????? prsportprsport


----------



## EPPSLLC

any subs in cinci? i may have 13 locations needing taken care of

must have more than one truck ... two locations are the size of a wal-mart parking lot ...


----------



## Brannick Group

was the guy's name max? In the Beemer


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Had a little snow here last night but all melted off by the morning, surprise surprise.. Would of liked to run my entire route before starting back up at school on Tuesday but thats not going to happen.


----------



## born2farm

Well we got almost 3in over night of wet heavy sh!t. Got to run the whole route this morning and then took some call ins. Put a small 3in dent in a garage door...not sure if a dent puller will pull it out?? Been doin some of dads smaller lots on the quad so I am headed back out.


----------



## Easy

You all have a safe and joyous New Year

Retired Don


----------



## suzuki0702

Brannick Group;935543 said:


> was the guy's name max? In the Beemer


nope........am i missing something?


----------



## kc2006

I just got in from pushin at 3. Woke up at 2, 3, 4, & 6 this morning, saw hardly anything so went back to sleep. Clark calls me at 7:30 and theres like 2" on the ground WTF! Got to run through everything and 2/3 of my resi's. Not bad for a suprise.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Any of you guys that run boss spreaders or maybe know something more than us, can you give us some ideas on why this is doing what it is. Its on my buddy's truck.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95363


----------



## dmontgomery

not even salting this AM......I guess there was 2-3" about 5 miles north.............this weather is crap.....


----------



## born2farm

Well started Decembe invoices....its sad to see only one plow event...glad it snowed today or I would of only had a handfull of salt jobs to invoice.:crying:


----------



## paradise1229

born2farm;935932 said:


> Well started Decembe invoices....its sad to see only one plow event...glad it snowed today or I would of only had a handfull of salt jobs to invoice.:crying:


Better than nothing at all to atleast cover Decembers' overhead, right?


----------



## Burkartsplow

BRENTMAN;934931 said:


> Ive gotten 3 calls in the last couple days and had to turn all down....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent a lakewood one your way today Aaron, dont know if you took it or not but I figured just incase...


Yeah she called me, Thanks Brent. I called her back and left a message. I am going to sub it out. Simple drive.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Got the brakes all done on the rear. New rotors, pads, calipers, etc. Wish we could have gotten a few more pushes in for December:crying: Ugh oh well 2010 is right around the corner so hopefully January is a lil more wallet filling. Now just time to drink away 2009 woes and welcome 2010 in with a good happy drunk!!!!

Happy New Year Yall


----------



## carl b

suzuki0702;935044 said:


> carl you havent heard? another repeat lake effect event starting friday night.


Nope, I just looked That's fine. I should be working more. I like plowing ( don't ask in march)

I just got in, now beer time . I plowed most of my route today . 
broke my pro wing marker , wiper , than the big one C/V shaft is clicking. :realmad::angry:

what a day rode 4-wheelers most of it. have a great new year guys .


----------



## Lux Lawn

Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## suzuki0702

man! i was going to go to cleveland today! we had 3" of wet stuff down this morning...ive got some pretty big piles going already, some of my smaller commercial stuff is gonna be hard pressed for another 12 in those piles!


----------



## chevyman51

happy new year


----------



## f250man

Happy New Year guys.

It looks like it is going to start off with a bang here.

New Year's Day: Snow showers. High near 31. West wind around 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Tonight: Snow showers. Low around 17. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 17 and 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Saturday: Snow showers. High near 22. Wind chill values as low as zero. Blustery, with a northwest wind around 22 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Happy New Years!!

Steve, I saw that too. According to the news this am, we could have 3-4" on the ground by tonite. I hope so, because my wife is preparing the honey-do list for today. Dishes, laundry, etc


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Had to replace to a valve and a coil on the e60 yesterday that was fun. There has to be better material to make that stuff out of.


----------



## VBigFord20

Snow? Maybe there's a dome over North Royalton because I got nothing last night. Its slick out there, we had some freezing rain at some point in the last 24 hours and my driveway is like glass.


----------



## born2farm

paradise1229;936013 said:


> Better than nothing at all to atleast cover Decembers' overhead, right?


Ya I coverd my overhead plus what I had invested in quad upgrades this year so now besides gas and salt its all money in the pocket.


----------



## paradise1229

born2farm;936777 said:


> Ya I coverd my overhead plus what I had invested in quad upgrades this year so now besides gas and salt its all money in the pocket.


See, atleast it worked out.


----------



## carl b

whats every one changing thins year ? 
I'm working on my customer relations . 
I hope we all have a great year .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The only thing I am changing this year is my underwear more frequently, LOL:laughing:


----------



## Easy

Anyone getting any snow? It has been snowing here since 6 a.m. with no let up. Too bad I am not doing anything this year, I could have made a bundle this last week.
Have a great 2010.
Don


----------



## f250man

It has been coming and going here not much being put down right now.


----------



## Easy

It just slowed up, but hasn't quit all day. Wish I could send this up north a bit for you guys to play in!
Don


----------



## kc2006

carl b;936911 said:
 

> whats every one changing thins year ?
> I'm working on my customer relations .
> I hope we all have a great year .


the amount of sales, making it go up. lol.

so they're calling for 2-4 tonight, 2-4 tomorrow and 1-3 tomorrow night...will we see it???


----------



## born2farm

No snow here. Talked to clap he said its comin down about an inch an hour up there. Be safe out there guys.

O and this years change wont come till the end of the year when I try and tighten my damn route up some


----------



## Clapper&Company

got 2 inches on the ground and its a white out!

Were headed out now!

be safe and lets burn some cutting edge


----------



## PlowOrDie

anybody plow in lakewood ohio or know anyone who plows in lakewood ohio? 

if so, PM, i have an apartment complex that needs seasonal contract... it looks like an easy job (looking down on bing maps) and is a perfect square... probably about 7-10 total pushes...


----------



## paradise1229

Got update from NOAA

Tonight: Snow showers. Low around 14. West wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Saturday: Snow showers and areas of blowing snow. High near 16. Wind chill values as low as -4. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 16 and 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Saturday Night: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a low around 12. Wind chill values as low as -4. West wind around 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Sunday: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 19. Wind chill values as low as -5. Breezy, with a west wind between 17 and 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Sunday Night: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a low around 14. West wind between 14 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Monday: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 23. Chance of precipitation is 70%.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Looks like we wont be getting any plowable storms in the near future, nothing really on the 10 day forcast here. Hopefully by mid January we get some good events.


----------



## suzuki0702

wow did akron get it tonight boys! 5in. in a little over an hour and a half.......still snowin here..cyaz!:waving:


----------



## f250man

Looks like all the snow is going south and west of us here in the N. East corner.


----------



## BRENTMAN

I'm waitin and hopin.....


----------



## TRKling

It's snowing here - Should be a breeze to plow.. just lots of it here! About 4 on the ground and snowing good right now.

Lake Effect coming to the NE corner of the state soon.. Just sharing in the wealth with our fair share of the pie right now. ;-)


----------



## f250man

I hope so could use a nice weekend 24 or more hrs of pushing.


----------



## paradise1229

I'm going out in the morning to see if there's 3 inches. If so, I'm canvasing the hoods to plow @ 25.00 Min. Hopefully I can sign some up.


----------



## born2farm

About a half inch down here. Got enough residual salt to keep them clear unless we hit trigger. Clap sent me this pic and told me to post it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;937896 said:


> Looks like all the snow is going south and west of us here in the N. East corner.


Yep, lake county is getting left out of the mix......again I think I may squeak 2" on things, so I still will plow, just not no where near as much as they said. Go figure right?? I agree Steve, a nice 24 hr lake effect storm would be nice, but doubtful with the north west winds. We need WNW or straight west winds to get good lake effect for us. Everyone else enjoy!!!


----------



## BRENTMAN

earlier today it said 1-3, couple hours ago it changed to 3-5, now it says 2-4......

WHATS NEXT?!?!?!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Brent I saw 2-12 for tomorrow, LMAO:laughing: Talk about one heck of a gap!!! If that isnt guesstimating, I dont know what is


----------



## BRENTMAN

Sydenstricker Landscaping;938106 said:


> Brent I saw 2-12 for tomorrow, LMAO:laughing: Talk about one heck of a gap!!! If that isnt guesstimating, I dont know what is


You have got to be kidding me

by the way I dont see a flake in the sky right now.....


----------



## BRENTMAN

Also whats killing me right now is, they SAY we're expecting all these inches of snow....yet the radars are completely empty....

Lesson Learned: be your own weatherman 

I think i'm going to sleep


----------



## clark lawn

Well i get to the shop this morning only to find someone stole the power pack for my plow along with the strobe light and a six pack of 2 stroke oil that was in the cab. police come to take a report and he tells me that this is tthird one n 2 days in that area.


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;938106 said:


> Brent I saw 2-12 for tomorrow, LMAO:laughing: Talk about one heck of a gap!!! If that isnt guesstimating, I dont know what is


All I know is we got 6" during the day yesterday. I haven't been out yet this morning to see what we got over night.
I see forecasts of 2-4, 3-5, 4-6, etc. all the time, changing hourly. Where I live, we just add them together, and that is what we usually get!!
Right now the radar looks clear except for southern Lake and northern Geauga counties. Wish I could give it to you guys........
Don


----------



## thesnowman269

Its needs to snow harder. I woke up with the intentions of being able to go out. But theres not enough yet


----------



## f250man

We didnt get **** here over night it is to dam windy for us to get anything I will have to go south to see all this snow.


----------



## Easy

f250man;938307 said:


> We didnt get **** here over night it is to dam windy for us to get anything I will have to go south to see all this snow.


I just plowed 4" or so from my drive, and it is still snowing. Come south a bit and play all you want, the wind isn't too bad here, just minor drifting. 
When I lived on the lake, we very seldom got much snow accumulation, it all blew south of us.
Don


----------



## kc2006

im almost done with round one, had to poo. we got about 2.5-3" last night, callin for 2-4 today tonight and tomorow now. yay.


----------



## Easy

kc2006;938360 said:


> im almost done with round one, had to poo. we got about 2.5-3" last night, callin for 2-4 today tonight and tomorow now. yay.


You must live near me, seems like we are the only ones that got any snow.
Don


----------



## thesnowman269

I got some snow not alot but for awhile it was snowing pretty good outside plowed my driveway when i was done with my route and by the time I was done it was covered with about a half inch. loved it


----------



## RhinoL&L

hey guys hope everyone had a good new year! Finally got to use the new blizzard, its pretty sweet! i added some more pics on the thread below :waving:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=94287


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Easy;938367 said:


> You must live near me, seems like we are the only ones that got any snow.
> Don


its snowing like crazy here i had another 3 over night and i got 4inchs since 6 this morning


----------



## born2farm

Well just a dusting here. Got a call this morning and picked up a small dual apartment place with a common drive and small parking area so my route is getting closer to being full.


----------



## f250man

It looks like another boring day here in the N.E. corner for me.

All the snow is south and west of me.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing




----------



## f250man

Thanks Kevin. Have fun and make that money


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

RhinoL&L;938372 said:


> hey guys hope everyone had a good new year! Finally got to use the new blizzard, its pretty sweet! i added some more pics on the thread below :waving:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=94287


Did you come up to Lima to get that truck?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Holy crap, the sun is out!! Guess I can wash the truck finally and take the blade off. Dont see very much snow in the near future here at all. Plowed some of my stuff last night, but the rest I couldnt even get a half inch on it. Another boring day, and another lost dollar. I should have gotten out of this when I had the chance. Damn me!!!


----------



## f250man

Tom they say the winds will shift to the west this afternoon so we should get to play. Not holding my breath for it though


----------



## born2farm

Well nothing to great looking in the 7day so time to move the quad out of the heated shop and back into the barn,


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

Well that sucked.. was all excited to be pushing a big storm.. Cuyahoga got pretty much nothing.. Maybe another time.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Elwer Lawn Care;938462 said:


> Did you come up to Lima to get that truck?


yeah... you around there?


----------



## Lux Lawn

Steve, I take it everything you & Tom plow is by the push?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I sure hope it shifts around Steve!! The west wind will give us the lake effect this time around. I know you are looking for a set of wings for your plow. Found a set and they seem like a good price: http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pts/1533056581.html

Larry, my stuff is a mix of seasonals and per push. Steve subs out for another company in his area, so its all hourly. So the more snow we get, the merrier!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;938704 said:


> Larry, my stuff is a mix of seasonals and per push. Steve subs out for another company in his area, so its all hourly. So the more snow we get, the merrier!!!


I figured you guys did alot by the push or hourly.
I only do two place's by the push, they are apartment complexes. Its nice to get a little extra every time out, it helps pay some of my labor costs. I would like to have more place's by the push but everyone wants a contract. Plowing the apartments last night 
everyone was home, so I hope to go there on Monday and clean parking spots...that way I get paid again, easy money,but its up to the guy I sub for.

Tom, its nice that you have a mix of both, that's the best way to make money in this business.


----------



## paradise1229

Well nothing today! Just gave out fliers. Hopefully we'll get 4" by tomorrow morning.


----------



## TRKling

What Kevin said...

We had a decent snowfall over night and then some additional morning surprises. The roads were... well.. snowy!

There is that black cloud that sits over Solon and east of there periodically and it was definitely there this morning. In Twinsburg/Macedonia, had 3 and then maybe a .5" beyond that from 5am this morning.

Now for round #2. Bring it.


----------



## f250man

Thanks Tom I finally got the light bar I was looking for and it was priced right and I saw those wings but I got a set of Western ones from a guy on here just waiting to meet up with him he said this afternoon. They were only used 4 times they are new.

Yea Larry I have one seasonal right now and the other few I have are by the push. I didn't bid any this year and I wasn't even going to be in the plow game this year but the deal with the truck and plow fell through so Im plowing and subbing off a friend and that is good enough for me right now with working for a construction company and not for myself any more.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Lets see the light bar Steve.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;938816 said:


> Thanks Tom I finally got the light bar I was looking for and it was priced right and I saw those wings but I got a set of Western ones from a guy on here just waiting to meet up with him he said this afternoon. They were only used 4 times they are new.
> 
> Yea Larry I have one seasonal right now and the other few I have are by the push. I didn't bid any this year and I wasn't even going to be in the plow game this year but the deal with the truck and plow fell through so Im plowing and subbing off a friend and that is good enough for me right now with working for a construction company and not for myself any more.


You will like having a good light bar!!! Cant wait to see it on the truck!!! My lightbar is gutted now. Ronnie took a couple of my strobes to make his work, LOL Now it is just a big empty shell sitting there. We are going to rebuild it once the snow lets up for a little bit. Plowing with the hideaways is good enough for now. Still miss the big bright bar on top:crying:


----------



## f250man

Here is the light bar I got.

And the wings are here wont let me add pics of the wings again http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=94666


----------



## f250man

Theres the pics and the link guys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Those wings look like brand new!!!! Hope you got a good deal on them!!! Much better than those broke a$$ things you were working with last year, lol


----------



## f250man

Yea Tom I got them for half the price of a new set.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Well got to do the whole route this morning.Started at 5 am and got back home in time for the cavs game lol.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Cool beans!!!! I love finding kick a$$ deals like that!!! Did you get much snow out your way at all??? My drives in Kirtland had the most, about 4 inches. Everything else was 2 or less. Looks like a boring first weekend of 2010 ahead of us


----------



## f250man

Not abit of snow here at all. They keep saying it is coming we will see.


----------



## suzuki0702

f250man, lemme know when you wanna get rid of those wings! ive been looking for a set for the right price for a while, let us know how they work. ive heard they like to fold when they hit curbs and such..im not real nice to my plow, hitting the high spots on the apron and such.

another boring day indeed! not a one flake of snow has fallen here since 7am.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing




----------



## f250man

Yea they fold like a pretzel when you hit things the set I have on my plow now were like that and I had to have them repaired. I borrowed them from my buddy and they were all bent up. They still leave some trail off but other then that they work great. I will never plow without them again.


----------



## f250man

Tom did you see this light bar for sale. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95650


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is a nice bar Steve. I am going to wait though since Ron said we will build me a new one. Hopefully it will snow some tonite. Just 2" is all I am asking for lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

RhinoL&L;938643 said:


> yeah... you around there?


Ya, lima is the nearest larger city around me. Magnum is about a 20 min drive, was thinking about driving over there tomorrow and looking around at some trucks. They seem to be the only place near by that has a good selection of used trucks.


----------



## VBigFord20

The snow seems to be tracking real weird this season. Yesterday it was an all out white out at my house, so I head out to do my route and I get about 3 miles from home and its not snowing.... at all.... nothing.

I called a couple customers in the west park area just to see what they said and both of them told me not to waste my time. You know there is next to nothing when customers are telling you its not worth cleaning.

I also got a good call today. A customer I had for the last 2 seasons decided it would be cheaper to buy a cheep plow truck and do his lot himself. Well 3 events into the season his $1800 plow truck now has no clutch and the pump leaks so much that the blade will not stay up for more then 5 minutes. 
So the short of it is, he told me to start doing it on a per push basis since he does not think he is going to fix the truck. Good for me, bad for him I guess.


----------



## RhinoL&L

Elwer Lawn Care;939020 said:


> Ya, lima is the nearest larger city around me. Magnum is about a 20 min drive, was thinking about driving over there tomorrow and looking around at some trucks. They seem to be the only place near by that has a good selection of used trucks.


They do have a good selection of used trucks, the only thing was they wouldnt budge on price.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got a random complaint. I am looking around for a decent 80's monte carlo or camaro, v8 of course. Everyone I find is either a big pile of shyt or they put stupid huge as$ wheels on them. WTF is wrong with people destroying good cars with crap wheels?? I just want to take a 2x4 to their head sometimes. Found a real nice 85 Monte Carlo 350V8, aero coupe (rare) real good shape too. But they lifted it so they could put 24"s on it. What a piss poor way to ruin such a good car. Take your big rims and gold teeth, move to california or florida. Stop ruining classics!!! Guess I will have to travel the heck out of this state to find something not obama rigged. Ok rant over, lol

If it stays cold like this for a another week or so, lake erie will be nothing but a block of ice. then none of us will get crap. As the saying goes in this area, there is always next year.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

RhinoL&L;939053 said:


> They do have a good selection of used trucks, the only thing was they wouldnt budge on price.


I noticed that their prices seem high tho, but most of the trucks are newer models.


Sydenstricker Landscaping;939079 said:


> I got a random complaint. I am looking around for a decent 80's monte carlo or camaro, v8 of course. Everyone I find is either a big pile of shyt or they put stupid huge as$ wheels on them. WTF is wrong with people destroying good cars with crap wheels?? I just want to take a 2x4 to their head sometimes. Found a real nice 85 Monte Carlo 350V8, aero coupe (rare) real good shape too. But they lifted it so they could put 24"s on it. What a piss poor way to ruin such a good car. Take your big rims and gold teeth, move to california or florida. Stop ruining classics!!! Guess I will have to travel the heck out of this state to find something not obama rigged. Ok rant over, lol
> 
> If it stays cold like this for a another week or so, lake erie will be nothing but a block of ice. then none of us will get crap. As the saying goes in this area, there is always next year.


I agree tom, ppl ruin good cars all the time. We have a 70 chevelle and we see ppl all the time with cars that are not done up smartly.

Just think, your plow will still be "like new" for next year!


----------



## born2farm

Well once again no snow here but a dusting. Spent the last half hour reading Snow Magazine. Think I am getting ready to order a salt spreader for the quad. Havnt made up my mind yet :/


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Travis, you got a 70 Chevelle?? You so need to post pics!!! The Chevelle is one of my favorite cars!!! Just cant find one that doesnt cost a buttload, lol. There are way too many cars that are done up poopy anymore. What happened to fixing them up, making a shytload of power, going to cruises and the track on the weekend?? Now they all need wheels bigger than most big rigs do and sound systems that drown out a friggin harrier jet hovering overhead. I dont mind a lil loud tunes, but I dont enjoy having my truck windows rattle when you are 4 cars away at a red light Guess I am going to change my direction of a car to a nice 90's 2wd shortbed Chevy/GMC and do an LSx swap in it Is it wrong of me to want a decent 11-12 second car/truck??

Brock, instead of spending $$ on making the quad a plow truck, save away and get a 3/4 ton truck next season. Then get a salt spreader for that. Just my opinion though. Maybe make your own salt spreader for it out of a fertilizer spreader??


----------



## born2farm

Brock said:


> Well yes I would really like to buy a plow truck but if I buy one now I will only get one year of use out of it before college. I do plan to return from college and start back up plowing but for now I feel a quad is WAY more efficient for the number of drives I do. If I can get a small route set up with close drives then a quad will always be used on my residential stuff. Just a lot less property damage and way more manuverable for the drives that have the tight L turn around in them. I have been putting a lot of thought into this and still have not completely made up my mind but I think I am getting close lol. IDK


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Oh yeah I forgot you are going to college, lol. Then for sure the quad is the way to go for now. I think buyers makes a salt spreader for quads. Dont quote me on that though.


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;939228 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot you are going to college, lol. Then for sure the quad is the way to go for now. I think buyers makes a salt spreader for quads. Dont quote me on that though.


LOL ya even if im going to be a farmer and plow jocky I need me some edjumucetion. Buyers makes a cheap one..about $170 bucks that I think I am getting. Going to modify it to a small reciever so I can take it on and off. I have three drives I salt plus this way I can carry salt and hand spread out of it if that makes since. Better then carrying 5gal buckets or 50lb bags.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Here you go Tom, first picture is from when my bro had his senior pictures taken (looks like a postcard photo) and the second is with me during my senior pictures.
Story behind it, my grandpa was in the business of rebuilding wrecked cars for many years. About 7 years ago he found this car, was in bad bad bad condition, ill have to look for the pictures, and he bought it and spent about 2 years fixing it up. He did all the work by himself. Well not too long after being complete he was diagnosed with cancer, he knew it was bad so he told us that the chevelle and everything in his shop (except the mower and truck, that i now have) was to be mine and my brothers. So needless to say, when he passed away we got this....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah spreading salt by hand sucks!!! Been there done that!! You will be way more efficient with the salter versus the bucket method. As for edjumucation huked oN fonicks werked fer mee!!!! LMAO:laughing:

Travis, that Chevelle is beautiful!!! Good to hear you guys are keeping the car in the family though!! Just think, that is a 40 year old car now!!!


----------



## born2farm

Sydenstricker Landscaping;939254 said:


> Yeah spreading salt by hand sucks!!! Been there done that!! You will be way more efficient with the salter versus the bucket method. As for edjumucation huked oN fonicks werked fer mee!!!! LMAO:laughing:
> 
> Travis, that Chevelle is beautiful!!! Good to hear you guys are keeping the car in the family though!! Just think, that is a 40 year old car now!!!


Ya plus I my dad has a couple lots that I spot salt for him and it is not always convienent to bring the walk behind and salt on the quad. Im looking at these two spreaders.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200343065_200343065

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_743096_743096


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Thanks! yes it is, never thought about that before! She doesn't get driven as often as it prolly should just because if anything ever happened to it, i wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## kc2006

Sydenstricker Landscaping;939079 said:


> I got a random complaint. I am looking around for a decent 80's monte carlo or camaro, v8 of course. Everyone I find is either a big pile of shyt or they put stupid huge as$ wheels on them. WTF is wrong with people destroying good cars with crap wheels?? I just want to take a 2x4 to their head sometimes. Found a real nice 85 Monte Carlo 350V8, aero coupe (rare) real good shape too. But they lifted it so they could put 24"s on it. What a piss poor way to ruin such a good car. Take your big rims and gold teeth, move to california or florida. Stop ruining classics!!! Guess I will have to travel the heck out of this state to find something not obama rigged. Ok rant over, lol
> 
> If it stays cold like this for a another week or so, lake erie will be nothing but a block of ice. then none of us will get crap. As the saying goes in this area, there is always next year.


I bought my monte 8 years ago and back then they were dirt cheap. Now, omg! I looked at a 87ss about a month ago, had the usual rust, but was a full roof car (what I want) so I'm thinking ok this dudes gunna want 500-800 bucks...3500!!! I laughed at him. The other one i saw was an SC, 20,000 miles, again I thought this old guy would say like 2 grand. He's telling me how rare they are and they're collectors cars (not either really) he's like I'd let it go for 24,000. HAHAHA I said I'm sure you would!


----------



## kc2006

ahhh pics. 357ci with an 88mm turbo, intercooled, 9" rear, 12 point cage, mini tubbed with a 295/65 drag radial, fully adjustable rear suspension, no rubber anywhere on the car for suspension so it rides like a brick. It's a full street car, just after how much i pour into it last year I couldn't buck up for paint yet.


----------



## kc2006

more pics! I'm bored. lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Holy crap Kurt!! That car is friggin sweet!!! Kinda looks bad a$$ flat black like that. I can imagine that car hauls some serious arse!!! Yeah the 80's Montes got way over priced for what they are. 24,000 for that is friggin insane!! People around here want extreme top dollar for absolute shyt. Hence the reason why I will never buy another vehicle in this state. 

Travis, I understand why you wouldnt want to drive it!! It is a gem and a lasting reminder of your grandfather's work, which is irreplaceable!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We are lucky to not have to store it in our building because of all the work we do in there, but there will be one day when we will have to store it here and then who knows what we will create in order to protect it.


----------



## kc2006

Sydenstricker Landscaping;939312 said:


> Holy crap Kurt!! That car is friggin sweet!!! Kinda looks bad a$$ flat black like that. I can imagine that car hauls some serious arse!!! Yeah the 80's Montes got way over priced for what they are. 24,000 for that is friggin insane!! People around here want extreme top dollar for absolute shyt. Hence the reason why I will never buy another vehicle in this state.
> 
> Travis, I understand why you wouldnt want to drive it!! It is a gem and a lasting reminder of your grandfather's work, which is irreplaceable!!


I'm looking for mid 10's on pump gas with poopy stock heads. Again, poor so i couldn't get good heads, but the rest of the engine is good for the power. I've found alot of parts fairly priced up in cleveland for the car, i've made probably 15 trips up there to get stuff from craigslist. The best was a pair of doors in perfect shape for 200 bucks, they're usually 900. I always gotta hit up a cheesecake factory too!!!

So I'm back in the market for a plow. I seriously seriously hate my meyer. It keeps droping out of no where, not all the time, just every now and then. It keeps locking in the left position, to the point that i have to ram it to get it unjammed. It just floats from side to side, its like the rams won't lock in place...unless it jams in left. And it throws the error on the touchpad sometimes when i angle it while in float. I'm done. I hate it. WIDEOUT. The 5 pushes this week will pay for the new plow so i dont care anymore, just tired of fighting with it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

10s on poop stock heads is pretty damn good if you ask me!! Usually parts are found cheaper than the whole car by itself. LOL sounds about as bad as Ron with not missing an applebee's!! 

So you are finally getting away from the poopy Meyer too?? You going with the western wide out I take it? Look at the Snow Dogg. Pretty damn good plow so far!! Then again cardboard and 2x4's would be better than a Meyer

Travis, you are prolly going to build a 2nd garage inside the building just to house the car, lol. Pretty good idea actually


----------



## kc2006

lmao cardboard and 2x4s. 

I have been looking at the snow doggs, the prices are really nice. If I do anything, it's either a power wing set up or a V, no more straight for me. And ESI has snowdoggs V for 3850, I likey. I just would like to see one, I might go to the one dealer down by clapper and check them out more before i deside.


----------



## f250man

Man Travis that is a sweet car 1970 and a rag top sweet.

Kevin that is a sweet ride. Thats the style monte the wifey wants.

I want a 70 Chevelle ss 454 ls6 car or a 68 GTO goat with a 455 h.o. for a classic car

An 87 grand national for a newer car.

I had a 64 Chevelle ss with a 400 small block in it when I was first married to my ex. I will have to look for some pics.


----------



## VBigFord20

I don't get the lifted car thing. We put 15's on the '87 442. They are 15x8 on the back with 235s and 15x7 up front with 205s, the way the car should look.










If I want to put big tires on something it will be my Jeep.









or my explorer.









I have way to many freaking projects started. No wonder why I never finish them.


----------



## kootoomootoo

kc2006;939297 said:


> ahhh pics. 357ci with an 88mm turbo, intercooled, 9" rear, 12 point cage, mini tubbed with a 295/65 drag radial, fully adjustable rear suspension, no rubber anywhere on the car for suspension so it rides like a brick. It's a full street car, just after how much i pour into it last year I couldn't buck up for paint yet.


mad max called and wants his car back


----------



## paradise1229

Kurt,
This may peave you off.:angry: The meyer plow you sold me with the truck never gave me problems yet, other than that I needed to install a seal kit and a new packing nut in 1 ram.:waving::waving:

Alan,
Are you able to park your trucks inside your shop? If not, I'd invest in video cameras. 2 should do.

No calls yet. Hopefully door to door after we get our share will land some payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Looks like I am making everyone dig up pics of their nice cars!! 

Nico, I like that 442. Those are getting pretty hard to find not all crapped up too. I agree, big tires are for the big trucks. If I wanted 22 or 24 inch wheels, I would be driving a friggin Kenworth, lol. 

Steve, a GTO is just a plain bad a$$ car. 1969 GTO the judge is what I am talking about!!! But those even in bad shape go for big bucks. Grand Nationals are such fun cars. My buddy had one built up some and was pushin 18-20 psi on the turbo. Pulled 12 seconds all the time at the 1/4. Pretty damn quick for a lil 6 cylinder. 

Kurt, the V is very nice. I saw a couple in person up here. I like them alot since they are trip edge instead of full trip. And they come standard with the dual action cylinders.


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;939243 said:


> Here you go Tom, first picture is from when my bro had his senior pictures taken (looks like a postcard photo) and the second is with me during my senior pictures.
> Story behind it, my grandpa was in the business of rebuilding wrecked cars for many years. About 7 years ago he found this car, was in bad bad bad condition, ill have to look for the pictures, and he bought it and spent about 2 years fixing it up. He did all the work by himself. Well not too long after being complete he was diagnosed with cancer, he knew it was bad so he told us that the chevelle and everything in his shop (except the mower and truck, that i now have) was to be mine and my brothers. So needless to say, when he passed away we got this....


thats sweet ya'll have nice toys ,
I had a 1970 Monte bb I broke the frame twice . the trunk was rotted on the bottom than I sold it for my 1982 T.a.350 auto both were bad azz cars . I sold it to start my lawn biz. I lost my license cus my foot was to heavy for the pedal LOL . I loved the feel of doing 40 mph feeling like i was flying .


----------



## carl b

f250man;939526 said:


> Man Travis that is a sweet car 1970 and a rag top sweet.
> 
> Kevin that is a sweet ride. Thats the style monte the wifey wants.
> 
> I want a 70 Chevelle ss 454 ls6 car or a 68 GTO goat with a 455 h.o. for a classic car
> 
> An 87 grand national for a newer car.
> 
> I had a 64 Chevelle ss with a 400 small block in it when I was first married to my ex. I will have to look for some pics.


make the Grand National a 89, that is the year for me . they all were good fast v-6 cars.


----------



## born2farm

Man is it slick out there. I slid into a damn telephone pole tonight, Luckily I had the wheel turned and my tire hit first, My mom a step dad just got back from a little south of CBUS and said there was black ice all over with cars spinnin out and bouncing off the barriers.


----------



## thesnowman269

Howd your truck like that telephone pole?? That just sucks man


----------



## clark lawn

paradise1229;939828 said:


> Kurt,
> This may peave you off.:angry: The meyer plow you sold me with the truck never gave me problems yet, other than that I needed to install a seal kit and a new packing nut in 1 ram.:waving::waving:
> 
> Alan,
> Are you able to park your trucks inside your shop? If not, I'd invest in video cameras. 2 should do.
> 
> No calls yet. Hopefully door to door after we get our share will land some payup


ya i usually have it inside but we spilled a gas can in the bed and didnt want to fill the shop up with the fumes. it was only outside for one day to.


----------



## f250man

Carl the 87 grand national was the one it was the fastest production car out that year a Buick beating the vette and the camaro. That is awesome.

Well no snow for me again. Thats fine got plenty of sleep this weekend and back to work tomorrow.


----------



## thesnowman269

Today is going to be fun. 10 inches by the time this storm is over and I dont have 4wd. So awsome


----------



## Easy

I hope someone is happy, it has been snowing here for about 4 days straight. Just went out for my paper (walked), and we have another 4-5 inches on the ground, and it is still snowing. 
I keep telling you guy to move a bit south!!

Don


----------



## carl b

Steve, The only reason I like the 89 is my buddy had one . It was still fast as any car we pulled up to . the mods are endless on all the years. 


No snow here last night . they called for 2-4 so i was up every 2 hours . :realmad: I'll have to wait to see what we get today.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The GN's were very very fast. My neighbor has an 89 iroc Z camaro with the 305 and that thing is a slow turd. Even with some of the stuff he has done, still no balls. Then again the 305 of that era had maybe 180 hp.:laughing: The 350 wasnt much better but at least had alot of torque. Stupid emissions regulations

No snow here again. Well wait I lied, there is a flurry floating around. Got a good nights sleep though. Prolly should go check my stuff down in Kirtland since they got some good snow the other day. We arent going to get any snow here with the northwesterly winds. Blows it basically straight south down to Chardon, etc. At least the truck doesnt have to work very hard this year, lol


----------



## suzuki0702

carl b;940240 said:


> Steve, The only reason I like the 89 is my buddy had one . It was still fast as any car we pulled up to . the mods are endless on all the years.
> 
> No snow here last night . they called for 2-4 so i was up every 2 hours . :realmad: I'll have to wait to see what we get today.


carl, whats your weather source? im not seein anything for the rest of this storm...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

you can only see the top of the mailboxs here i went out and i finishd and you couldnt even tell i headed back home 4 cars spun out in front of me and now i am hididng at home you cant move the snow is every where. been like whiteout since 6 am


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Come up here by the lake. You could take a piss in the snow and melt it down to grass. I think we have gotten a touch over an inch here since it started Friday. At least my truck has stayed nice and clean thru this whole so called storm.


----------



## Easy

I came north from Ravenna on rte. 44 last night around 10p.m. and it was snowing to beat the band, with bad roads and white out conditions all the way!
What a b----h driving was last night, I sure hope it gets better today. Good time of the year to own a towing company or body shop.....
Don


----------



## carl b

I go to weather channel .com


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Piss on plowing!!! Beer and football today!!!


----------



## born2farm

Well today was another bum out for snow. Went and replaced the shovel that I broke and tried to find 5gal buckets with lids for salt...that is about damn near impossible. Had to go with the manager into the back room of Lowes to find two. 

What is everyone paying for salt in season? I am paying $4.50-$5.00 for plain rock salt and have not really priced calcium lately,,


----------



## paradise1229

NOAA put us in a Winter Snow Advisory:

Lake Effect Snow Advisory

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
227 PM EST SUN JAN 3 2010


OHZ021>023-040330-
/O.EXT.KCLE.LE.Y.0001.000000T0000Z-100104T1500Z/
SUMMIT-PORTAGE-TRUMBULL-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...AKRON...RAVENNA...WARREN
227 PM EST SUN JAN 3 2010

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY NOW IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 AM EST
MONDAY...

THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY IS NOW IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 AM EST
MONDAY.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL CONTINUE CONTINUE TONIGHT WITH A
WIDESPREAD 1 TO 3 INCHES POSSIBLE BY THE MORNING RUSH HOUR...WITH
UP TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE NEAR I480 CORRIDOR. IN
ADDITION WINDS OF 10 OF 20 MPH WILL CAUSE SOME BLOWING AND
DRIFTING OF SNOW.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

lost reverse in the truck alittle bit ago gonna drag it to the trans shop in the morning Welcome to hell 2010


----------



## suzuki0702

wow they put akron in that advisory...boy we could only hope...im with tom on this one....eff snow..beer and foosball today!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sorry to hear that Kevin!!! Steve (f250man) took his to a trans shop last year well 08 down in Akron and got it rebuilt at a damn good price. PM him and get the name. I think it was like 1500 or right along those lines. I think carlb got his rebuilt by the same guy as well

Yeah football was a good idea. Watched the Browns win their final game of the season!!! And take the jags out of the playoff run. Too bad they arent going to the play offs, but it was a heck of a finish for a poopy started season


----------



## carl b

yep I hooked him up . ATPA is the name


----------



## f250man

Kevin the place was called A.T.P.A. transmissions
3554 S.Arlington Rd Akron Ohio 44312 (330) 896 -1664

It was 1299.00 + tax and they did a great job and fast turn around.


----------



## f250man

Yes you did Carl and Thanks again


----------



## f250man

Well Tom no wings for me. The guy just played games talked to him yesterday and he never called me back then today and he ignored me and then got mad and said he sold them to someone else.

I'm Glad my Fellow Ohio guys are more respectful and honest then this guy and he is from Ohio but doesn't post on are thread.


----------



## carl b

Kevin you may only need a pump . reverse takes 90 psi were drive is only need 15 psi . it may be a cheap fix.


Has anyone seen the radar it running east to west. not west to east .It looks back words to me .


----------



## f250man

Yea Carl the winds shifted a few hours ago and it has been snowing here in white out conditions but its not putting a lot down with the winds.


----------



## BRENTMAN

Does anyone have an extra little plastic Mount for a boss SmartTouch2 Controller?

Just the little plastic thing you stick in your truck that holds the controller when not in use?

Here's a link to a picture incase you arent sure what I'm talking about:

http://www.snowplowsplus.com/contents/en-us/p11628.html


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;940975 said:


> Well Tom no wings for me. The guy just played games talked to him yesterday and he never called me back then today and he ignored me and then got mad and said he sold them to someone else.
> 
> I'm Glad my Fellow Ohio guys are more respectful and honest then this guy and he is from Ohio but doesn't post on are thread.


That sucks that happened!!! I think those ones from Craigslist are still there. Go figure, the dude is from ashtabula People from there are aholes. Go outside of ashtabula, people are pretty decent.

Carl I noticed that too. That is usually when lake county gets a good helping of lake effect. Time will tell. Now outside to cook some hotdogs on the grill


----------



## f250man

Yea Tom it is pretty sad that people have to be that way.

Thats why Im always real leery of buying things off the net.

Yea we are getting a good snow fall now


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is very sad Steve. Not like the guy had to ship them or drive a buttload of miles to meet up with you. Sounds like he was just being a horse's as$


----------



## f250man

I was just on ebay and the Boss wings were $710 + $ 200 shipping and he said he would ship them for $450 and he wouldnt take $300 with me picking them up . So I was giving him the $350 he wanted. So he would take less then that shipping them. O-well you can bet your ass when he sell something on here again I will be on his ass.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Get em Steve, lol. That really was a turd move on his part and no one on this site should deal with him. 

Looks like we may get to plow tonite anyways. Once those winds did the shift, it has been snowing at a good clip now. Got close to 2" on my drive and it was drifted about 4-6" in the back by my truck. It is all fluffy powder though, so it will be a cake push


----------



## f250man

Same here the pile I have is blocking the driveway and all around it there is snow drifted over the driveway


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thought about getting the backpack blower out and doing my drive and walks with it, lol. But all the snow would blow back in my face and that would suck


----------



## kc2006

that'd be cold tonight! I just took the dog out and damn it was like 2 mins out there and my face was hurting. 

I finally got caught up on sleep, slept 2-3 hours 5 out of the past 6 days, got home at 8 this morning slept till noon, got up, woman made breakfast, then slept till now. now i wont be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## clark lawn

get caught up on ur billing.


----------



## kc2006

true, i still have leaf jobs from november i haven't billed.


----------



## VBigFord20

Today was fun. I got a call from one of the stores I maintain that there was 2" of water in the place and that it was rushing out the doors like a water fall. I thought they were exaggerating so I rush up there, and water was actually poring out of the doors.

It was rushing out of the ceiling in the back of the store, it looked like a rain storm. I shut off the main and rip into the drop tiles and got totally soaked, but found that a 3/4" cold water line had broken. At this point the Royalton fire department shows up because one of the neighbors saw the water flooding out, and had figured it was the sprinklers, and thought there must have been a fire.

I was there for 6 hours getting the store dry enough for them to work. I ended up having to replace a 2' section of pipe and will end up having to go back in a couple days once everything is dry to see just how much water damage there is going to be. They also lost about $2500 in food since the pipe drenched the storage area.

At least I got home in time to catch the last quarter of the Browns game!



Sydenstricker Landscaping;939842 said:


> Looks like I am making everyone dig up pics of their nice cars!!
> 
> Nico, I like that 442. Those are getting pretty hard to find not all crapped up too. I agree, big tires are for the big trucks. If I wanted 22 or 24 inch wheels, I would be driving a friggin Kenworth, lol.


It was a southern car so it was mostly solid but the paint was destroyed. Last winter the car was completly stripped and we found some rot behind the rear wheels, which is real common for these G bodies. Also the passenger side door had filler covering rust so we replaced that also. The hood had the emblem and strip removed and shaved. The bumper horns were shaved, door handles swapped for GN black ones, and most of the stainless trim was removed like the GNs also. The 3 gold strips were sprayed on, the original was a pinstripe. All of the weather stripping was replaced also.

The original rims are in bad shape and will be refinished at some point, so for now, a set from summit cleaned it up. We currently have the motor and tranny out of the car and they are being gone through this winter. We will also be painting under the hood and re rust proofing the underside so that the exterior is 100% done. Next year will be the interior which will also get the resto-mod treatment. It will be mostly black but with gold accents to pick up the gold 442 colors.

Its going to be a real head turner when its all done.
Heres a pic from the day it came back from paint in the spring.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

thanks for the nam i am gonna take it to the shop in town the rebuilt my grandfathers truck and he knows them so will see. I have my other truck right now just means i have to double up and do my couzins work. I new there was a reason i wanted to buy a new truck this fall.


----------



## Easy

Hope all you N.E. Ohio guys are happy. We must have gotten 14" overnight, and it is still snowing....
This is starting out to be a Jan. like last year.
Still glad I retired, didn't get up until 5:30 a.m. this morning.........
Have fun guys.
Don


----------



## suzuki0702

KGRlandscapeing;941809 said:


> thanks for the nam i am gonna take it to the shop in town the rebuilt my grandfathers truck and he knows them so will see. I have my other truck right now just means i have to double up and do my couzins work. I new there was a reason i wanted to buy a new truck this fall.


kevin if you need help get a hold of me....not doin much down here in akron.


----------



## carl b

we'll be plowing later today. on the north side . were getting 1-2 today plus we have 1" from last night . 3" is nice easy plowing . 


Tom, whats the name of the place by you to get cheap wings ? I never got them now that its snowed I'll buy them. If you have time we can meet up there .


----------



## Easy

Here are a few pics I took this morning of my place, for the ones that doubt what I have been telling you guys about the amount of snow here.....
Don


----------



## kc2006

damn thats a pile!

We got anywhere from an inch to maybe two inch last night. It was enough drifting to do all the commercial lots. I'll probably have to do drives later today and all commercial again tonight. This aint too shaby, i'm happy with easy 2" snowfalls.


----------



## BRENTMAN

Just got home up here. Had a nice few inches to plow, plenty of drifts as well. 

About to check the radars and maps to see if I should get some sleep while I can, or plan on a little cleanup here and there and call it a storm.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Wow thats a lot of snow!

We had little over a half inch here this morning, had to go plow the sidewalks of a medical complex that my friend plows and o was it ever cold(and its within sight of my house so it wasn't even a long drive).


----------



## BRENTMAN

Elwer Lawn Care;942174 said:


> Wow thats a lot of snow!
> 
> We had little over a half inch here this morning, had to go plow the sidewalks of a medical complex that my friend plows and o was it ever cold(and its within sight of my house so it wasn't even a long drive).


How long did that take you?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Took about a half hour. I also do some of the parking areas that are not very wide, easier for me to do it than for him to back drag them all out.


----------



## GatorDL55

we got a decent amount of snow in Broadview Hts. Snowed all night and this morning had about 6-8 inches more than when I went to bed. Here's some pics - 2 from last night and one from this morning.


----------



## paradise1229

paradise1229;939828 said:


> Kurt,
> This may peave you off. The meyer plow you sold me with the truck never gave me problems yet, other than that I needed to install a seal kit and a new packing nut in 1 ram.


As I write this, Murphys' Law Took effect on me this morning. Yes, I am eating my own words.

E-47 pump will not raise. I have to install seals and new packing nut on opposite side now. I put plow fluid in reservior when needed. Now, has air in the line?
I raise the plow by hand jarring it up and down, hit the switch comes up slowly. I had to repeat that multiple times until the plow was all the way up. :angry::angry:

I got it to my parent's house where I have tools. Now, Motor to run pump will not go on? I can hear the relay kick on. Not sure how to get air out if that's the problem.

I think there may have been a little bit of snow in there when I added fluid earlier in the morning.

Back up to last night: Took truck to pressure wash to get salt off. I sprayed from a distance on the pump to clean off salt and snow, and then sprayed FF on all cylinders and all over the unit.

What can be wrong going on here?


----------



## f250man

Well the snow finally got here so much so that schools got canceled and work called and told me to stay home. Yea right I kept on trucking and plowing the 8" we got last night and I went out at 2 am and Im now just getting back in. Great Snow fall wish it would have been all weekend but it will due.


----------



## ABsnow

We got just under 2" here in Toledo this morning, enough for a few ppl to want their lot/drive plowed. Got a couple calls, added two more accounts to the list.


----------



## TRKling

It's been snowing basically non-stop since New Years Day. We no longer have snow piles, they are going to be transformed into snow blocks for the igloo.

It's an insane amount that we have been receiving in Solon, Bedford Heights, Twinsburg, Macedonia, etc. Just plowed another 8" from my drive. We are making up for a mild December in a damn hurry! 

Pictures coming soon.


----------



## paradise1229

I'm jealous! I'm sitting with a dead plow. I got the motor to run but no action?


----------



## suzuki0702

sounds like a clogged passageway...those meyers are really touchy! my brother has a 47 i think and he spent 5 hours and 5 or 6 quarts of fluid chasing down some valve inside that wouldnt let fluid into the lifting ram... you'll get her paradise just keep with it!

summit countys up for 2-4 tonight fellas. good luck and be safe! its snowin pretty good now!


----------



## paradise1229

suzuki0702;943138 said:


> sounds like a clogged passageway...those meyers are really touchy! my brother has a 47 i think and he spent 5 hours and 5 or 6 quarts of fluid chasing down some valve inside that wouldnt let fluid into the lifting ram... you'll get her paradise just keep with it!
> 
> summit countys up for 2-4 tonight fellas. good luck and be safe! its snowin pretty good now!


Clogged passage way? 
Should I check the 2 filter in the front? 
What is the Bolt-like thing in the back of the unit, left of the "A" coil? (It's not the ground)


----------



## carl b

will it raise w/o the plow on ? It sounds like a weak motor .


----------



## paradise1229

carl b;943166 said:


> will it raise w/o the plow on ? It sounds like a weak motor .


Nope. I raised the plow with a 3 ton jack, loosening the chain. No raising. I talk to someone today that wanted me to plow for a guy. He told me I might have air in there. Don't sound right to me.

When it did raise, it raised like it should.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

TRKling;943078 said:


> It's been snowing basically non-stop since New Years Day. We no longer have snow piles, they are going to be transformed into snow blocks for the igloo.
> 
> It's an insane amount that we have been receiving in Solon, Bedford Heights, Twinsburg, Macedonia, etc. Just plowed another 8" from my drive. We are making up for a mild December in a damn hurry!
> 
> Pictures coming soon.


i have never taken so many pics its been so nuts that i take them because i cant believe it. i havent heard from the transhop yet. been running double route with one truck been up since 2


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Some blowing snow here, will be up around 4 to probably run walks again for my friend. I start back to college tomorrow too, just need to get my first day in so i can explain to my teachers why i wont be there when it snows :laughing: 8-12 isn't bad tho, can get a lot of work done before and after class.


----------



## paradise1229

Elwer Lawn Care;943291 said:


> I start back to college tomorrow too, just need to get my first day in so i can explain to my teachers why i wont be there when it snows :laughing: 8-12 isn't bad tho, can get a lot of work done before and after class.


Especially if you make more than the professors! :laughing:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Steve the new lightbar and wings looks good. Just got in after a good 17 hours in the truck. heading back out in the early AM to see what we get tonight. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## bcofdayton

What I would give for 3" of snow here in Dayton


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;942591 said:


> Well the snow finally got here so much so that schools got canceled and work called and told me to stay home. Yea right I kept on trucking and plowing the 8" we got last night and I went out at 2 am and Im now just getting back in. Great Snow fall wish it would have been all weekend but it will due.


Hey Steve, do you mind taking a break from the snow dance for a few days.

I am sick of all this snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Hey guys, I just posted a weather update in the weather thread for us southern guys. I have been sick and my Mom is back in the hospital. She is doing better and I am now on antibiotics. Been snowing here most of the day, but only started to stick after the sun went down. Looks to be a nice little event unfolding here tonight. Going out around 2am or so. Hope you northern boys get a little break. Looks some of you may have gotten 2 or 3 feet? Is that right????


----------



## Lux Lawn

Young Pup;943525 said:


> . Hope you northern boys get a little break. Looks some of you may have gotten 2 or 3 feet? Is that right????


Some place's up here are just getting hammered, they might get a couple of feet by the time its all said and done.

Hope you feel better, plowing while sick is the worst.


----------



## Young Pup

Lux Lawn;943534 said:


> Some place's up here are just getting hammered, they might get a couple of feet by the time its all said and done.
> 
> Hope you feel better, plowing while sick is the worst.


Thanks Larry.

Good ole lake effect machine is running now. payup

I just took some more codene cough syrup and I am heading to bed for about 3 hours. Maybe 4 depending on how much snow is out there when I wake up.

Have a good night.

JP


----------



## born2farm

Well man was the weather man wrong about today. NOAA said 1in or less last night so I got up at 4 and checked..nothing went back to bed and back out at 6 for school. Light dusting but nothing close to trigger on resi. Well about noon I look outside and HOLY SH!T the whole parking lot is coverd with a good two inches and it is still comin down at a good clip. Luckily my ag teacher is cool so I left during his class and checked some stuff and got enough salt put down to hold me over till after school. Well of course it was my day to work at the dairy and the other guy had plans already so he couldnt fill in. Well I was left with one choice of sending my helper out ALONE for the first time. I threw together a quick list of easy drives and he did awsome luckily. Got of work at 6:30 and me and him headed out to knock the route out. Just got back in at 11 and man did I get a lot of flagdowns tonight payup man was that a long post...o and I think I got my garage door accident settled finally.


----------



## TRKling

KGRlandscapeing;943234 said:


> i have never taken so many pics its been so nuts that i take them because i cant believe it. i havent heard from the transhop yet. been running double route with one truck been up since 2


Good luck out there tonight, Kevin.. it's calm right now, before round whatever starts. Seems to be golden until about 4am and then the ship hits the fan.

You know you have been plowing too much lately when the overnight cashier at BP knows you by sight and first name.

Time to start again... Be safe out there.


----------



## alsam116

hey bcofdayton...are you getting anything...just south of cincy we got inch but in drifts prolly 2-3 going to salt at 5. still snowing so hopefully well get to 2(OR 3 HEHE) so we can get our firdt push in. good luck have fun guys


----------



## show-n-go

alsam116;943753 said:


> hey bcofdayton...are you getting anything...just south of cincy we got inch but in drifts prolly 2-3 going to salt at 5. still snowing so hopefully well get to 2(OR 3 HEHE) so we can get our firdt push in. good luck have fun guys


Uh oh, i figured not much was happening down there. I guess i have to get my butt down there in the morning to salt the lot. I work at Kerry Toyota so i do their lot for next to nothing, I didn't want to drive all the way down there earlier to check it. It's 47 miles from my house.


----------



## alsam116

damn thats a hell of a haul... do u do all the lots or just the toyota??its still comming down small flakes but the radar shows it slowing/stopping but up by dayton it shows more snow heading our way sorry you have to drive all this way just to salt that one lot.i would offer to sub off you but you say no pay so probably not worth it what can you do.


----------



## f250man

Well Larry we got a break here last night no snow when I got up at 3 so back to bed I went.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep last night was no snow. I did a lil cleanups and salting this morning. Just saw the radar and got another big snow band getting ready to head in off the lake here soon. Was kinda weird, the snow that came down was so small, it turned into ice instantly. I thought I was going nuts when I saw the ice building up on the window and plow markers.


----------



## clark lawn

Hey Tom do you want your black cloud back? im tired of having it.


----------



## f250man

Well lake effect has kicked back in and they say Thursday a clipper is moving in and then behind that more lake effect for the weekend. payup payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

TRKling;943658 said:


> Good luck out there tonight, Kevin.. it's calm right now, before round whatever starts. Seems to be golden until about 4am and then the ship hits the fan.
> 
> You know you have been plowing too much lately when the overnight cashier at BP knows you by sight and first name.
> 
> Time to start again... Be safe out there.


our e60 is broke now my uncle is reassmbleing are e47 and will try and plow with that. what a storm and i cant keep gas in the truck it must have a hole in the tank or something and dang is it cold out there working on that thing i frooze to death i got a bunch of calls from family i was on news channel five this morning


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

winter storm watch for me thursday through friday, 4-6 inches plus windy. Ill take a good snowfall!


----------



## carl b

Whats up guys ?
I just got in plowed my route last night . washed the truck checked all the fluids , now I'm ready for more .


----------



## f250man

Just got in from work and plowed a few drives and doctors office. And it is really snowing now.


----------



## fordmstng66

Was a long day plowed everything twice going for cleanups in the morning. Kevin I hear you with the gas, they even upped the price another .10 cents just in time for the snow.

Tom you get your lightbar fixed? I may have seen you in willoughby hills today.


----------



## kc2006

whooowee. we got probably 5" of snow here yesterday. So far, 10 pushes since last saturday. i'm whooped. 

looks like we might get tomorrow off then the next ones cummin!


----------



## born2farm

Well we ended up with about an inch over night. Enough to salt this morning. One of the apartments I do called this afternoon and wanted to know if I salt. I already salt the walks and they wanted to know if I could salt the whole lot. I said yes but it is gravel. They just said that they want 0 tolerance now and do what I have to do to avoid a slip and fall. SO WHAT CAN I PUT ON GRAVEL TO DEICE IT...THEY DONT WANT SAND


----------



## slone

hey tom. got a ? for you. my new strobe kit came in. same set up as before. i want to use the new power supply. do you think for i can set it on top of the the other box for temporary, i didn't think the the screws were a ground. just a thought until i can catch a break from plowing to mount it.


----------



## paradise1229

Problem fixed!


----------



## carl b

born2farm;944891 said:


> Well we ended up with about an inch over night. Enough to salt this morning. One of the apartments I do called this afternoon and wanted to know if I salt. I already salt the walks and they wanted to know if I could salt the whole lot. I said yes but it is gravel. They just said that they want 0 tolerance now and do what I have to do to avoid a slip and fall. SO WHAT CAN I PUT ON GRAVEL TO DEICE IT...THEY DONT WANT SAND


pea gravel on top of the ice . I stopped sanding 4-5 years ago now if they call I sell pea gravel.


----------



## born2farm

carl b;944976 said:


> pea gravel on top of the ice . I stopped sanding 4-5 years ago now if they call I sell pea gravel.


How do you spread the pea gravel?


----------



## carl b

we used to shovel it out of the truck. now I have a dump so i tailgate it. than move around the edges.


----------



## f250man

Slone I will answer for Tom. I dont have mine grounded to anything it just sits on the floor under the front seat. I dont have a place inside my truck to mount it. It wont fit behind my back seat and my electric start is were I wanted to mount it so it just sits on the floor not screwed down and it works great.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just got in from another 17 hours in the truck. Got up to do a few more cleanups and salt this morning and then around 10 am it decided it wanted to drop 3 to 4 over here, depends on where you are at. Did the route twice and going to bed. IIt was snowing pretty good just south of lakewood and steady here. Waking up at 3 to head back out, if we get the 3 they are saying I am heading out at 1. Hope you guys are doing good and make sure you stay hydrated. Drinks lots of water. be safe out there. hey Steve when are you going to put the lightbar on?


----------



## kc2006

f250man;945278 said:


> Slone I will answer for Tom. I dont have mine grounded to anything it just sits on the floor under the front seat. I dont have a place inside my truck to mount it. It wont fit behind my back seat and my electric start is were I wanted to mount it so it just sits on the floor not screwed down and it works great.


yup, powersupplys are grounded via ground wire, the box itself doesn't need to be grounded.


----------



## born2farm

Well in anticipation for this weekend storm I need to buy me a snow blower. What do you guys recomend for a small 21in blower?


----------



## VBigFord20

I'm so tired. I think I have about 9 hours of sleep over the last few days. Between all this snow and the other problems the cold has created for me like broken pipes I can't keep up. Last night I finally gave up and quit answering the phone at midnight otherwise I would have never got any sleep.

Oh, and if I did not have enough to do, my 4 wheeler decided it does not want to start anymore. I had the tranny all apart last week and when I put it together it ran fine, now nothing. It cranks over and will sometimes start but will not run for more then a second then it dies or backfires.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah the strobe box gets grounded thru a wire, not the screws or floor. 

Holy crap I dont know which way is up or down. Been out plowing a buttload and running on minimal sleep. Gonna get maybe a 3 hr nap in before rolling again at 2am. But I wont complain about the $ though.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

hey any of you guys that run E60's have you ever broken a liftram i mean like snap the threaded part right off the bottom?


----------



## Easy

I don't beleive it. 2010 has been a weather disaster so far, we have 3 feet of snow on the ground, and more coming later this week.
Just had to use my loader to move piles, and It is misting here. If it gets any colder, everything will be covered with a coat of ice!!
What a mess that will be, get the generators and chain saws ready.


----------



## paradise1229

Easy;945924 said:


> If it gets any colder, everything will be covered with a coat of ice!!
> What a mess that will be, get the generators and chain saws ready.


Making scultures? :laughing:

Send it my way!


----------



## Easy

paradise1229;946001 said:


> Making scultures? :laughing:
> 
> Send it my way!


Maybe you want the snow, but the icing up of the wires and trees is not pleasant. 
If you go out and leave your car for 1/2 hour, you better have a scrapper handy as it will be coated with ice.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is doing the same thing here too Don. I dont think it is supposed to accumulate much ice.


----------



## paradise1229

Easy;946152 said:


> Maybe you want the snow, but the icing up of the wires and trees is not pleasant.
> If you go out and leave your car for 1/2 hour, you better have a scrapper handy as it will be coated with ice.


Extra money to be made salting, If I had a salter.
Trees? It's subed out!


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;946271 said:


> It is doing the same thing here too Don. I dont think it is supposed to accumulate much ice.


Hope not, I was out before, left my car for about 1/2 hr, and had to scrape the ice off the windows. I don't think it is affecting the streets yet, too much heat/salt, but if it continues like this, rush hour will be fun!!!!

Don


----------



## kc2006

born2farm;945436 said:


> Well in anticipation for this weekend storm I need to buy me a snow blower. What do you guys recomend for a small 21in blower?


I have the small toro ccr powerlite, it's only 16" path i think but daymn is it strong! I was just playin around out side and moving a pile away from the drive, the snow was easily 24" tall, i was plunging it in the pile (old snow too) and covering the tree in the yard that was 15' away and hitting up probably 10' high. I got it cus it's nice and light, can throw it in the back of the truck with one hand.


----------



## carl b

I hate ice storms . I'm fixing my place today. windows , & things what a pain in the azz .


----------



## kc2006

fixing stuff sucks. I still need to put the floor in my kitchen, tile the counter top, finish painting the trim in the bathroom, finish moving my stuff from my parents place. Having a house blows.


----------



## carl b

the house is cool . Its the repair that sucks . I've done all I'm doing here were looking for a new place now, Its hard to find . I need 2-3 acres with no building permits on pole barns .


----------



## slone

hey tom. i hooked up the new power supply and all my strobes are working now. i just set it on top of the other box for now. i want to clean up that area and then i will mount it.


----------



## slone

i had a tooth pulled yesterday and just don't feel like messing with the box today. i felt lost with out the strobes. when you get a chance check out led outfitters on line. they have a mini light bar i like, the chrystler mini. let me know what you think. ithink i want a permanent mount instead of the magnet.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Glad to hear all of your strobes work now!! Once we get a break in the snow, let me know and I can give you a hand cleaning up that spot and mounting the box there or in a different spot. Never had a tooth pulled, but my wife has and it does suck!!! I will check out that lightbar.

I checked out that ledoutfitters light. Looks nice but I read a few reviews on that company. Way too many horror stories of people getting ripped off, not getting the item, etc. The prices look good, but Im sure most of that is chinese junk and wont last. I would stick with strobes n more or lshlights for strobes. I know the prices are higher, but you are getting good quality like Whelen and the stuff will have warranty as well. As the saying goes, you get what you pay for!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Hopefully everyone gets a good snow fall and doesn't break too much. I told my instructors today that if we get snow and im not in class, ill do my best to catch up. For the most part they understand, one was really cool about the situation. Looks like all day snow tomorrow, hopefully get to plow everything multiple times and then the wind picks up so i can clean up drifts for a few days.


----------



## f250man

Here is the lastest weather.


weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
2 products issued by NWS for: Painesville OH
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Winter Weather Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
313 PM EST WED JAN 6 2010

...MORE SNOW IS HEADED FOR OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA
STARTING ON THURSDAY...

.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL MOVE OUT OF THE SOUTHERN PLAINS AND
MOVE ACROSS OHIO THURSDAY NIGHT AND INTO PENNSYLVANIA FRIDAY.
THIS SYSTEM WILL CAUSE A GENERAL 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW ACROSS THE
REGION AND THEN SOME LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL DEVELOP FOR NORTHEAST
OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA THAT WILL LINGER INTO SATURDAY.

OHZ011>014-021-022-089-PAZ001>003-070415-
/O.CON.KCLE.WW.Y.0003.100107T1700Z-100108T1500Z/
/O.CON.KCLE.LE.A.0001.100108T1500Z-100109T1200Z/
CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-SUMMIT-PORTAGE-
ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON...
JEFFERSON...AKRON...RAVENNA...ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...
MEADVILLE
313 PM EST WED JAN 6 2010

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY
TO 10 AM EST FRIDAY...
...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING
THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY TO
10 AM EST FRIDAY. A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM
FRIDAY MORNING THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING.

SOME PATCHY LIGHT FREEZING DRIZZLE MAY OCCUR OVERNIGHT SO SOME
SLICK SPOTS MAY DEVELOP ON ROADS AND SIDEWALKS. PEOPLE WILL NEED
TO USE CAUTION OVERNIGHT.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP BY EARLY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE INTO
FRIDAY MORNING BEFORE LAKE EFFECT TYPE SNOW SHOWERS KICK IN. BY
DAYBREAK FRIDAY 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW WILL BE WIDESPREAD IN THE
ADVISORY AREA WITH MORE SNOW INTO FRIDAY NIGHT. BY DAYBREAK
SATURDAY SOME LOCATIONS IN THE WATCH AREA COULD HAVE A TOTAL
STORM ACCUMULATION OF A FOOT OF SNOW. DEPENDING ON THE WIND
DIRECTION...THAT WILL DETERMINE WHICH LOCATIONS WILL GET THE
HEAVIEST LAKE EFFECT SNOW. AT THIS TIME IT LOOKS LIKE CUYAHOGA...
SUMMIT...GEAUGA...LAKE AND PORTAGE COUNTIES MAY GET THE HEAVIEST
SNOWS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NORMALLY ISSUED FOR A VARIETY OF
WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS SUCH AS LIGHT SNOW... BLOWING SNOW...
SLEET... FREEZING RAIN AND WIND CHILLS. WHILE THE WEATHER WILL BE
SIGNIFICANT... THE WORD ADVISORY IMPLIES THAT SEVERE WINTER
WEATHER IS NOT ANTICIPATED. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND
OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES.

&&

$$


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lake Effect Snow Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
313 PM EST WED JAN 6 2010

...MORE SNOW IS HEADED FOR OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA
STARTING ON THURSDAY...

.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL MOVE OUT OF THE SOUTHERN PLAINS AND
MOVE ACROSS OHIO THURSDAY NIGHT AND INTO PENNSYLVANIA FRIDAY.
THIS SYSTEM WILL CAUSE A GENERAL 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW ACROSS THE
REGION AND THEN SOME LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL DEVELOP FOR NORTHEAST
OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA THAT WILL LINGER INTO SATURDAY.

OHZ011>014-021-022-089-PAZ001>003-070415-
/O.CON.KCLE.WW.Y.0003.100107T1700Z-100108T1500Z/
/O.CON.KCLE.LE.A.0001.100108T1500Z-100109T1200Z/
CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-SUMMIT-PORTAGE-
ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON...
JEFFERSON...AKRON...RAVENNA...ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...
MEADVILLE
313 PM EST WED JAN 6 2010

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY
TO 10 AM EST FRIDAY...
...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING
THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY TO
10 AM EST FRIDAY. A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM
FRIDAY MORNING THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING.

SOME PATCHY LIGHT FREEZING DRIZZLE MAY OCCUR OVERNIGHT SO SOME
SLICK SPOTS MAY DEVELOP ON ROADS AND SIDEWALKS. PEOPLE WILL NEED
TO USE CAUTION OVERNIGHT.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP BY EARLY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE INTO
FRIDAY MORNING BEFORE LAKE EFFECT TYPE SNOW SHOWERS KICK IN. BY
DAYBREAK FRIDAY 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW WILL BE WIDESPREAD IN THE
ADVISORY AREA WITH MORE SNOW INTO FRIDAY NIGHT. BY DAYBREAK
SATURDAY SOME LOCATIONS IN THE WATCH AREA COULD HAVE A TOTAL
STORM ACCUMULATION OF A FOOT OF SNOW. DEPENDING ON THE WIND
DIRECTION...THAT WILL DETERMINE WHICH LOCATIONS WILL GET THE
HEAVIEST LAKE EFFECT SNOW. AT THIS TIME IT LOOKS LIKE CUYAHOGA...
SUMMIT...GEAUGA...LAKE AND PORTAGE COUNTIES MAY GET THE HEAVIEST
SNOWS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NORMALLY ISSUED FOR A VARIETY OF
WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS SUCH AS LIGHT SNOW... BLOWING SNOW...
SLEET... FREEZING RAIN AND WIND CHILLS. WHILE THE WEATHER WILL BE
SIGNIFICANT... THE WORD ADVISORY IMPLIES THAT SEVERE WINTER
WEATHER IS NOT ANTICIPATED. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND
OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES.

&&

$$


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VBigFord20

Looks like we better get our rest tonight, tomorrow night is going to be rough.


----------



## f250man

Sure looks that way


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;946758 said:


> Sure looks that way


steve did u get a new torque converter and all the updates and stuff when u had your rebuilt? This guy is basicly building me a whole new trans you should see this shop you could eat off the floor in this place its nuts


----------



## slone

were getting some freezing drizzle right now. had some earlier and now its back. getting real slick out. we might not have to plow but sure will have to salt in the morning


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Been running double routes with this we rebuilt the pump on the truck lastnight with pices of a 47 we made it work it ran all morning so hopefully were lucky and it makes it till mine is done.


----------



## Clapper&Company

KGRlandscapeing;947167 said:


> Been running double routes with this we rebuilt the pump on the truck lastnight with pices of a 47 we made it work it ran all morning so hopefully were lucky and it makes it till mine is done.


got to do what ever it takes man!!


----------



## born2farm

well hopefully dealer has the CCR Powerlite in stock. Going to try and get over there right after school and pick one up. I feel a little more comfortable sending my helper out with a snow blower alone then I do the quad lol. Hope its worth the 4 bills.


----------



## f250man

Wow he is alive. 

Whats going on Clap?

Kevin are you talking about the place in Akron. That me and Carl had ares done at?

If so I really didn't get to see the shop. Me and Tom went down late and they were closed and waiting on us. So I dropped it off and we left.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Looks like the Central Ohio and Southern Ohio guys are getting there wish with tomorrow's storm...I know I'm about ready to pass out and die if we get more snow...I guess like Young Jeezy says "I'll sleep when I die"...payup


----------



## suzuki0702

kevin, i wanna hear more about your trans....like the price! lol and where your getting the work done at. and steve, would also like to hear more about your trans rebuild..1299.00, did that include a new cooler, and torque converter? 1299 for a 4r100 rebuild is a steal! just wanna be prepared when the time comes!!


----------



## f250man

No just flushed the cooler and torque converter. Mine just blew the front main seal of the trans and burned up the clutches. They replaced everything in the trans with new steel parts and got ride of all the aluminum parts and I believe increased the pressure at the shift points. You can definitely feel it shift now.


----------



## suzuki0702

f250man;947284 said:


> No just flushed the cooler and torque converter. Mine just blew the front main seal of the trans and burned up the clutches. They replaced everything in the trans with new steel parts and got ride of all the aluminum parts and I believe increased the pressure at the shift points. You can definitely feel it shift now.


how long have you been running that trans and whats the warranty from those guys..sorry about all the questions, just curious.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;946302 said:


> I have the small toro ccr powerlite, it's only 16" path i think but daymn is it strong! I was just playin around out side and moving a pile away from the drive, the snow was easily 24" tall, i was plunging it in the pile (old snow too) and covering the tree in the yard that was 15' away and hitting up probably 10' high. I got it cus it's nice and light, can throw it in the back of the truck with one hand.


Sounds like I got the same one as you. I like it. I used it on a driveway today. Small concrete one. the customer called and wanted it done. It only had about an inch of snow on it. Took me longer than usual but I did not mind using it on there and getting some fresh air.


----------



## f250man

It had a 1 yr or 30,000 mile warranty and I had it rebuilt last December. So far so good but Im not making the same mistakes as before the trans had 170,000 on it and never had a tranny service done. They said even if I did one every year they dont check the seals.


----------



## carl b

Kevin did you come down ?

I've seen the shop its nice . they build cars with5 motors one tranny so a plow track is a joke . Al took great care after the sale too . my pump went out he had me on the road the same day . NOT HIS FAULT IT WAS A BAD PART . It was a great find. I would tell everyone I know to go to him.


----------



## carl b

suzuki0702;947303 said:


> how long have you been running that trans and whats the warranty from those guys..sorry about all the questions, just curious.


I had mine done 3-4 months before Steve . I only got a 12 month 12000 mile . but he built the thing so hard it may never die. It can chirp the tires in 2 with 2 z's and a W/B on a 18 foot trailer .

O'ya they fix everything on a truck now too .not only trannys


----------



## kc2006

hey whats the tranny guys number just incase? My 4r100 over heated once last year, ever since then it's been fine, stays at 140-150 while plowing. I found putting the sunnex valve and tricumulator springs really helped that trans, and doin the 6.0 cooler.


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;947310 said:


> Sounds like I got the same one as you. I like it. I used it on a driveway today. Small concrete one. the customer called and wanted it done. It only had about an inch of snow on it. Took me longer than usual but I did not mind using it on there and getting some fresh air.


they're good stuff, i got mine used last year for 100 bucks off some guy that gets them and fixes them. things been great so far. I have a condo that gets drifts BAD, we could get a 3" snow and theres 12" on the walks. That thing powers right through it. Never had a problem, and it starts on first pull all the time.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Well 3 days in a row I had a 17 plus hour day in the truck. Woke up and thought it would be an easy day and I leave at 3am and get home at 6pm. Another good long day of work. I think I will get to sleep in tomorrow but may have to go and salt a few places in the morning. Hope everyone gets some rest. Talk to you guys later on.


----------



## carl b

3554 S Arlington Rd 
Akron, OH 44312-5223
Phone: (330) 896-1664


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

No i did not come down Mine is at solon transsmission right here on solon rd. Its gonna be 1800 and some change i forget exactly what he said. And thats a new torque converter and all new stuff i mean everything.


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;947441 said:


> they're good stuff, i got mine used last year for 100 bucks off some guy that gets them and fixes them. things been great so far. I have a condo that gets drifts BAD, we could get a 3" snow and theres 12" on the walks. That thing powers right through it. Never had a problem, and it starts on first pull all the time.


Well thats good hope to pick me up one tomorrow.


----------



## zeek

hope everyone is hanging in there, I finally get to sleep in my bed for a night, no more cat naps on the couch. Looks like we will be heading out again real soon, i recieved my first blister on my thumb from the controller. Well good luck guys and make lots of cash.


----------



## TRKling

Hope everyone is geared up for round whatever number -- this looks to be a bit entertaining once again once the lake effect kicks in. I say, bring it! Will have a night with some sleep, ready for another marathon.

I am glad I am not on the receiving end of the snow removal invoices for the past week plus. If I opened it and saw, I might get bug-eyed!


----------



## paradise1229

Hey guys, here's a question for a GPS. I was just thinking about getting one 
for when I go and help out subbing. 

Who has a unit in their vehicle? 
How easy is it to use? 
How do you put in your routes?
Is it really worth it in cost?


----------



## kc2006

u can get good gps's for 125-150 now. i use mine for when i dont know exactly where a place is and its nice after being in the truck for 12 hrs, takes some thought out of it. i dont use mine for a route, i dont think mine has an option to do a big list, ive entered 3 places before and it worked good.


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;947588 said:


> u can get good gps's for 125-150 now. i use mine for when i dont know exactly where a place is and its nice after being in the truck for 12 hrs, takes some thought out of it. i dont use mine for a route, i dont think mine has an option to do a big list, ive entered 3 places before and it worked good.


What brand?
Does brands matter or is it personal taste?


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;947458 said:


> Well 3 days in a row I had a 17 plus hour day in the truck. Woke up and thought it would be an easy day and I leave at 3am and get home at 6pm. Another good long day of work. I think I will get to sleep in tomorrow but may have to go and salt a few places in the morning. Hope everyone gets some rest. Talk to you guys later on.


seems like i get done just in time for 3 more inchs


----------



## kashman

paradise1229;947654 said:


> What brand?
> Does brands matter or is it personal taste?


mio n210 cats ass i like that it talks 2 me. Cant plow without it or the notebook.


----------



## f250man

Well guys it looks like we all need some rest before the next round of snow comes in later on today.

Everyone be safe out there and make lots of money.


----------



## born2farm

Well was sick all night so decided to stay home and wait on this snow to role in. Looks like its gonna snow till tomorrow morning so hopefully school is closed or I will be screwed as far as getting the route done since I work after school at the Dairy.

Going to go pick up a new Toro Powerlite...Is $359 a good price?


----------



## paradise1229

kashman;947719 said:


> mio n210 cats ass i like that it talks 2 me. Cant plow without it or the notebook.


Any links so I check on price perhaps purchase?

What about Tomtom?


----------



## clark lawn

i got a mio from radio shack, they run 125-150. a friend of mine has a tomtom and i think it is alot more complicated than the mio.


----------



## paradise1229

clark lawn;947998 said:


> i got a mio from radio shack, they run 125-150. a friend of mine has a tomtom and i think it is alot more complicated than the mio.


They are more complicated. In fact, I was just on Walmart website reading some reviews.
Very terrible. I'm looking at Garmin so far. I'll check Radio Shack about the Mio. This way, if you or anyone needs me to sub, I can find my way without getting lost. I have a very bad sense of direction.

140.00
http://www.walmart.com/Garmin-Nuvi-265T/ip/10543584

157.00
http://www.walmart.com/Garmin-Nuvi-750/ip/7958703

100.00
http://www.walmart.com/Nuvi-205/ip/10056578

Megallen Looks nice too. Have to check reviews.
http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...75.331257+500500.4294144913&tab_value=155_All


----------



## kc2006

my bro works with gps and gis, and he said garmin is the leader in tech but to get the good stuff u gotta go top of the line models. mine says street names, it was one of the first models, but it kinda sucks sometimes. gives dumb directions at times. my girlfriend uses tomtom for work and loves it. i guess it actually shows the lane ur in and everything


----------



## Easy

I don't beleive my eyes. The Twp. just came by with a grader, set to knock the piles back.
Now I have a full apron again.....


----------



## born2farm

Well finally bit the bullet and bought a snow blower. Toro Power Clear 180. $440 out the door. The electric start is kind of dumb. You have to plug it in to a 110 outlet to start it or use the recoil. 

Snow is coming down god here. ODOT was out pre treating as well as some of the big landscape companies. I am going to go load up with salt and get stuff ready to go. So much for bein sick today...at least I got a day off school.


----------



## paradise1229

I might wait a little longer. I should get a light for the truck first.

Another Ohio question:

Is it legal to nail an ad to phone poles that says: 
SNOW 
PLOWING 
XXX - XXX - XXXX ?

I see other ads there weeks at a time.


----------



## clark lawn

yes it is. do it here and you will get fined


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

paradise1229;948617 said:


> I might wait a little longer. I should get a light for the truck first.
> 
> Another Ohio question:
> 
> Is it legal to nail an ad to phone poles that says: SNOW PLOWING XXX - XXX - XXXX ?
> 
> I see other ads there weeks at a time.


Some areas yes, some no. I contact the city and ask them. Maybe even ask permission to put them at certain intersections. The worst they could say is no.

Well gonna be another good night of plowing again. Snowing like a champ out here. Then the good ole lake erie snow machine is gonna kick it in for us again hopefully.


----------



## paradise1229

clark lawn;948663 said:


> yes it is. do it here and you will get fined


legal or illegal?


----------



## VBigFord20

Its really coming down out there now. I decided to run down to Kent and over to my warehouse in Brimfield when I have my cars before it started to snow. Well, I just got back now. It took me a little over a half hour longer then normal to get back. 

I was shocked, I went in the building for about 45 min to do a few things and when I came out my truck was completly covered. Im going to wait until about 10 to go out. Hopefully most of the dumb drivers will be off the roads by then.


----------



## born2farm

Well in from round one is done for now. Just quit snow but we are going to get hit again tonight the way it sounds. New snow blower works ok....I think i need to tighten the belt up some. It bogs down and squeals really easy.

What is an appropriate amount of time to happen before a driveway is cleared after the end of the storm? Depending on how the snow falls, if we have school or not and if I cant get someone to work for me it could be about 12hrs from end of storm untill my route is completed


----------



## beatty1000

We are looking to pick up some work. Anywhere in a 20 mile radius of Canton. We have a 2000 F350 with an 8 ft. Snow Dogg available. If anybody needs help with any of their accounts, please give us a call anytime. 330-354-1853 

Thanks! 
Michelle


----------



## clark lawn

paradise1229;948699 said:


> legal or illegal?


Illegal, that is why you would be fined, they will call the number and find who you are and cite you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Coming down pretty damn good here too. I am probably going to roll around 1am. By then all the morons will be off the roads.

I realized something a little bit ago. I am really starting to hate alot of people on this site. If you say one thing wrong, they are on the ready to make you seem like one of the biggest retards on the planet. Wish I was a good hacker, I would send them a virus to blow up their computer or something, lol. That is why I mainly stick to the Ohio thread. We are all a decent bunch and try to help out instead of make fun of, etc. Rant over


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;948956 said:


> Coming down pretty damn good here too. I am probably going to roll around 1am. By then all the morons will be off the roads.
> 
> I realized something a little bit ago. I am really starting to hate alot of people on this site. If you say one thing wrong, they are on the ready to make you seem like one of the biggest retards on the planet. Wish I was a good hacker, I would send them a virus to blow up their computer or something, lol. That is why I mainly stick to the Ohio thread. We are all a decent bunch and try to help out instead of make fun of, etc. Rant over


don't take my title. I'm the ******. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

carl b;949051 said:


> don't take my title. I'm the ******. LOL


LMAO no you arent the ******  There are plenty of other people here who own that title. They actually got turned away from the special olympics because they are too ********:laughing:


----------



## jzeller4

finally some snow to push, its about time...


----------



## bigdoug

We are getting pounded again here in the 44410 area. I have never seen this much snow. I am plowing my lot twice a day. I think I will plow some drives for money tomorrow.

Got my atv working great and I am plowing a lot better since my last years video 




D


----------



## Lux Lawn

bigdoug;949203 said:


> We are getting pounded again here in the 44410 area. I have never seen this much snow. I am plowing my lot twice a day. I think I will plow some drives for money tomorrow.
> 
> Got my atv working great and I am plowing a lot better since my last years video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D


Looks cold on the ATV.

What city is 44410?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Larry, 44410 is Cortland Ohio


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;949261 said:


> Larry, 44410 is Cortland Ohio


Never heard of it.


----------



## PlowOrDie

Anyone in the brecksville broadview heights area looking for a extra work? Its a seasonal contract. If so PM me asap so I can set you up with an account. Address is 8214 avery rd, broadview heights, oh 44147. Pm me with your bid and I will call you asap.


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;948956 said:


> Coming down pretty damn good here too. I am probably going to roll around 1am. By then all the morons will be off the roads.
> 
> I realized something a little bit ago. I am really starting to hate alot of people on this site. If you say one thing wrong, they are on the ready to make you seem like one of the biggest retards on the planet. Wish I was a good hacker, I would send them a virus to blow up their computer or something, lol. That is why I mainly stick to the Ohio thread. We are all a decent bunch and try to help out instead of make fun of, etc. Rant over


thats y you just show the your bank account that shuts ppl up real quick


----------



## born2farm

well just got in from pushing white gold....back out in a.m. for more


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Tom, i feel the same way, I mainly stick to this thread...

Well it snowed like not other from about 12-4 this afternoon. My friend wasn't able to get to town to do our ambatory care center/doctor office that i ususally plow walks at, so i was stucking running the front half of the lot for 2 hours to keep up with it a little. Had a lady fall as i was there tho, had just finished cleaning the area off too where she fell. It was all good tho, everyone is very understanding that u cant keep a lot perfect when its snowing that hard. 

Looks like ill be up and at it around 4, not going into school tomorrow cause I will need to run my whole route again to clean them up and get the drifting taken care of.

Im off, be safe out there guys!


----------



## clark lawn

Lux Lawn;949307 said:


> Never heard of it.


its about 10 miles north of youngstown off of rt. 11


----------



## f250man

Well boys have a safe one out there on my way out to make the money moving the white gold.


----------



## bigdoug

Lux Lawn;949234 said:


> Looks cold on the ATV.
> 
> What city is 44410?


We are northern Trumbull county. Ashtabula is getting hit hard again today as well.

I woke up to another 4" of snow since 10:00pm last night. My friends in Andover got 8" last night and could get as much as a foot or more today.

Doug


----------



## born2farm

About another 2in here with some good drifts. cancelled school so it should be a profitable day.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Chad what would a bunch of empty bank accounts prove? i broke as a joke


----------



## PlowOrDie

Anyone in the brecksville broadview heights area looking for extra work? Its a seasonal contract. If so PM me asap so I can set you up with an account. Address is 8214 avery rd, broadview heights, oh 44147. Pm me


----------



## suzuki0702

KGRlandscapeing;949759 said:


> Chad what would a bunch of empty bank accounts prove? i broke as a joke


i thought i was the only one!:laughing:


----------



## born2farm

Well in from another round of pushing the white gold around. Time to load with salt and finish cleanups. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## paradise1229

I took my lady to plow as a ride-along. She saw a V-plow. Not knowing it's a Boss V-Plow another contractor had, She said to me " I hope that guy isn't in trouble. His plow is cracked!" :laughing:


----------



## carl b

Sydenstricker Landscaping;949155 said:


> LMAO no you arent the ******  There are plenty of other people here who own that title. They actually got turned away from the special olympics because they are too ********:laughing:


thats just wrong LOL



suzuki0702;949930 said:


> i thought i was the only one!:laughing:


you guys are the only ones. we all are millionaires:laughing:

I just got home a long night or day of plowing . I don't get it. it did't look like we got that much at most 6" . everyone is calling can you plow ?


----------



## EPPSLLC

Just got in from all my clean ups man o man that was a hell of a way to start the season!!!! 2 pushes all the way around!!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Was out for 10 hours today, was a cold one for sure, nothing broke so thats a plus.


----------



## paradise1229

knocked on doors today. 3 pushes.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Just got home a lil bit ago from 15 hours of plowing!!! Gonna go out and do cleanups either later tonite before the slush freezes, or in the early am. Depends on if I go to sleep or not


----------



## slone

tom did you check out that drive? let me know


----------



## kashman

dont play poor guys if its snowing we are making real good money my rout it 4hr 650.16 drives


----------



## paradise1229

Doug, 
You're only 10 mins from me. I was just up there today too.


----------



## paradise1229

kashman;950412 said:


> dont play poor guys if its snowing we are making real good money my rout it 4hr 650.16 drives


----------



## clark lawn

well this storm started out good, now its seems its all done.


----------



## suzuki0702

what a crappy storm for us akron guys....so far! the guy i sub for had me doing drives in cuy. falls for the elderly... that was different lol!


----------



## thesnowman269

Im a little dissapointed. We were supposed to get dumped on and we havent gotten anything all day here


----------



## kashman

suzuki0702;950479 said:


> what a crappy storm for us akron guys....so far! the guy i sub for had me doing drives in cuy. falls for the elderly... that was different lol!


sounds like lots of hot chocolate and cookies 2 me


----------



## f250man

Well guys I went out a 2 am and plowed till 7 and we had 5" on everything and from 5:45 to 7 we got another 5" and it snowed here all day til about 2 this afternoon and we got at least 10-18" of the white gold. I went back out at 2 pm and just got in. !0 hrs of plowing and 8 hrs of work time to hit the sack. Back out at 4 for clean ups.


----------



## suzuki0702

kashman;950575 said:


> sounds like lots of hot chocolate and cookies 2 me


you meen beer and chicken wings.......


----------



## VBigFord20

Well this storm turned out to be a dud in my book. We did get about 4" all over but they said an additional 4-8" today with 2-4" tonight and I'm looking out the window and I don't think there's more then an inch from when I last did my drive at 6pm.

I was up at 3 and on the road shortly after. Did my full route today for the first time all season. Just about 3.5 hours to do 7 driveways and 3 parking lots. It took me longer as more morons woke up and decided they had to drive 18mph down the road in front of me. I then went and worked 10 hours for the company, came home and ate, and took a nap until now. I woke up thinking I had to go back out, but I think I am going back to sleep instead. The radar is showing its all out in lake county. I think I'll go out at 6 just to check everything.


----------



## BRENTMAN

Yeah I'm pretty surprised that we didn't get more snow than what we got...was calling for tons more and it just didn't happen.


----------



## VBigFord20

Well, there's basically nothing out there. I have one call in to do but I need to finish fixing something before I do that. I guess I might be able to get a little, not much, but a little r&r today.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, finally got to do everything down here Thursday into Friday. And no I am not complaing that I had to work. :laughing: Looks like you northern guys have been having fun too.


----------



## born2farm

Out doin call ins this morning. Hopefully make a couple more bucks then rest up. People are going to hate there January bill...and im running out of area to put snow on a lot of my smaller drives.


----------



## f250man

We are going out to do loader work as soon as every thing closes for the night. We got 18" yesterday and 3" over night and we need to move the piles.


----------



## Young Pup

Very nice Steve. Sounds like a long night.


----------



## f250man

Yes it was a long day and night and I was out doing clean ups today.And it will be a long night tonight. But It has been a while since we got one of these storms that keep rolling threw and missing us. And Now I can recoup some of the money that has been spent on parts and my new light bar.


----------



## Young Pup

Brock I need to do my december bills first. :laughing: Not many but before I bill for this stuff we got I need to do those. Maybe this afternoon I will sit here and do it.


----------



## Young Pup

Glad to see you are finally getting to recoup some of that cash you have spent.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is one of a snowpile at a church:


----------



## Easy

Here are a couple taken from my place yesterday morning.
Don


----------



## paradise1229

VBigFord20;951009 said:


> Well this storm turned out to be a dud in my book. We did get about 4" all over but they said an additional 4-8" today with 2-4" tonight and I'm looking out the window and I don't think there's more then an inch from when I last did my drive at 6pm.


Sounds like miscaluculated guesses OR over zealous weathermen.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

got my truck back to this nice sunny day come on snow need more money. They finishd 3 plow trucks yesterday and they had 4 in the shop and 2 more getting towd in today. So they were making money. Id recommend Solon transmisson to anybody needing a rebuild great guys. other then that i am glad to have my truck home.


----------



## kc2006

That storm did kinda suck for us. we got about 5" the first day and that was it. Maybe an inch over all yesterday. 

I went out this morning to do some drives that called last night, i couldn't believe it, under an inch on lots....everyone was out plowing. I think cus we've been plowing every day for 2 weeks these guys forgot we have triggers and they're just doin anything. Cracks me up.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;951956 said:


> That storm did kinda suck for us. we got about 5" the first day and that was it. Maybe an inch over all yesterday.
> 
> I went out this morning to do some drives that called last night, i couldn't believe it, under an inch on lots....everyone was out plowing. I think cus we've been plowing every day for 2 weeks these guys forgot we have triggers and they're just doin anything. Cracks me up.


i got no snow over night then at like 8 this morning it droppd 5 inchs of powder


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;951267 said:


> We are going out to do loader work as soon as every thing closes for the night. We got 18" yesterday and 3" over night and we need to move the piles.


I told the guy I sub for I could use a loader in the two apartment complexes I do.

Or I could just wait till it melts.


----------



## Chevy03dump

I threw this out last year and it worked out well, so I'll do the same this year. If anyone needs to relocate/move piles of snow,
I am available (as long as it's not snowing) to do it for you.


----------



## carl b

Hows it going Gary ?

I used Gary last year.it went great . I will say I will be calling if I have to move snow this year too .


----------



## carl b

dang, I must be the only one with notating going on today. wheres everyone at ? I plowed a few rentals today . thats it now taxes this week subs have to be done by 15 of this month .


----------



## kc2006

i thought i posted earlier. I said everyone must be sleeping today finally.

I was gunna sleep for the first time in 2 weeks but the dog woke me up at 7 wanting out. That ruined a nice sleep in till 9 day.

I finally did my billing! WOOT! It was to the point that people were actually calling asking when they'd get billed haha, i guess thats a good thing in a way. I gotta send the tax money out tomorrow, pay some other bills, and finally finish this stupid floor in the kitchen. Weather looks like we'll get a break for a while.


----------



## Tony717

Thought I would drop some information on everyone of a solid company I discovered around the Canton area. http://www.midwestind.com/antiicefreezing.htm They sell a lot of good industrial-grade environmentally safe stuff if that's your preference or if you are looking for an alternative to the usual.


----------



## suzuki0702

Tony717;953506 said:


> Thought I would drop some information on everyone of a solid company I discovered around the Canton area. http://www.midwestind.com/antiicefreezing.htm They sell a lot of good industrial-grade environmentally safe stuff if that's your preference or if you are looking for an alternative to the usual.


im confused.....your from long island and found this place in canton? no thanks. im doing my part for a warmer ohio! ...whats up carl? i did my ust-1 the other day.....there goes all the money in my account!!!


----------



## carl b

I just paid my sale tax(ust-1) a few minutes ago . I'm now working on subs taxes . I washed both truck today . feeling good now sitting with my buddy Jack D . I plowed my azz off the last storm we had . I still don't think it was a big storm . 


Kurt ,
You need to finish your house . that way you can work/race the car this summer . where do you run ? I have two goals this year .Yankee lake and a drag down off rt.14 .


----------



## paradise1229

suzuki0702;953565 said:


> im confused.....your from long island and found this place in canton? no thanks. im doing my part for a warmer ohio!


Maybe he was trying to research about other alternatives out there and came across that website and inturn, wanted to pass it along to us Ohio guys. I took that comment as kinda rude.

It looks like a good product. But here lies a problem too. If you buy too good of a product that really lasts a long, long time, you're not putting down more product, not making payup
therefore, you're putting yourself out of business. Am I correct? If not, please do.


----------



## Tony717

That was indeed the case. You can order the product and have it shipped, but I presume that those of you actually in the area might be able to go there directly.

Interesting point. I mean as long as we aren't talking REALLY long it shouldn't be too much of a problem. I do know that a lot of people have been looking for environmentally-friendly snow melting and such as of late though, so figured I'd drop some knowledge.


----------



## paradise1229

Tony717;953704 said:


> That was indeed the case. You can order the product and have it shipped, but I presume that those of you actually in the area might be able to go there directly.
> 
> Interesting point. I mean as long as we aren't talking REALLY long it shouldn't be too much of a problem. I do know that a lot of people have been looking for environmentally-friendly snow melting and such as of late though, so figured I'd drop some knowledge.


I thaught Mag. Chloride was enviro safe????


----------



## Tony717

I am just referring to in general the products people use, because there is a whole variety of options out there. On this forum and some others I've been on I have been seeing a number of topics where people are looking specifically for environmentally safe product (or really everything safe hah) .


----------



## paradise1229

Not bad information on that comapny though. When I saw anti corrosion, I say Fluid Film regaurdless!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up everyone?? Finally got a full nights sleep. Slept in till like 10, lazy I know lol Was a long couple days of snow though. I actually want it to get a lil warm to melt down the windrows and the piles some. If we get a bunch more snow, Im gonna be needing a loader already!!!! And knock on wood, the Dogg has been working beautifully for me. Thing lifts super high, so I got some nicely stacked piles going on already. Cant believe how clean that thing scrapes!! Even on packed snow it gets down real nice. Must be that 73 degree attack angle it has. All in all, been an awesome plow!! We will have to see how the rest of the winter goes with it.


----------



## chevy$men

when will it snow again???? does anyone kno


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont know, but I am sure appreciating the break for now!!! Give it a few days and this break will start to suck!!!!


----------



## paradise1229

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=CLE&textField1=41.2381&textField2=-80.8169


----------



## f250man

Yea I hear you on that Tom we moved pile back last night and had to haul some snow to other areas at the Hospital systems. Had to run escort with the loader down the roads and clean up behind him in the lots worked about 6 hr last night. so I plowed for 13 hrs and moved snow for 6 and worked my day job for 8 so I was a very tired man today slept till 9 and took a 3 hr nap this afternoon all in all a very nice storm. payup payup


----------



## f250man

Here is what I see for me this week.

Monday: Snow likely, mainly after 8am. Cloudy, with a high near 24. Wind chill values as low as -2. West wind between 11 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 

Monday Night: Snow showers likely, mainly before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 19. Northwest wind around 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## suzuki0702

paradise1229;953682 said:


> Maybe he was trying to research about other alternatives out there and came across that website and inturn, wanted to pass it along to us Ohio guys. I took that comment as kinda rude.


wasnt trying to be rude at all. i clicked on the link didnt know if he was a salesman or what, didnt see any kind of prices or anything,

tom, i havent seen your new plow, post some pics i wanna see that thing!.. mark my words here fellas, we are two weeks away from a large 12-24 gulf or noreaster for the entire area!!


----------



## paradise1229

suzuki0702;953937 said:


> wasnt trying to be rude at all. i clicked on the link didnt know if he was a salesman or what, didnt see any kind of prices or anything


Sorry. That's the way I precieved it. I'm sure if he precieved him as sales he would have said. Yes, I do take that " being rude comment " back. I appologize. :waving:


----------



## f250man

(we are two weeks away from a large 12-24 gulf or noreaster for the entire area!! )



I hope it come on a Friday night and last the weekend I could us a good 24-36 hrs in the truck.


----------



## kc2006

carl b;953668 said:


> I just paid my sale tax(ust-1) a few minutes ago . I'm now working on subs taxes . I washed both truck today . feeling good now sitting with my buddy Jack D . I plowed my azz off the last storm we had . I still don't think it was a big storm .
> 
> Kurt ,
> You need to finish your house . that way you can work/race the car this summer . where do you run ? I have two goals this year .Yankee lake and a drag down off rt.14 .


the house is just about done, just this floor and im good. i take the quad to dragway 42 near Lodi, and the car to quaker city in salem or thompson up north. i never did make it to yankee lake this past summer either.


----------



## Chevy03dump

carl b;952405 said:


> Hows it going Gary ?
> 
> I used Gary last year.it went great . I will say I will be calling if I have to move snow this year too .


Things are going well Carl. Was ot last night shaking salt. Akron, Beechwood, & Medina. I've got the box empty now, need to wash out under it. Beginning to get some drag on the web.

Tried calling you Fri morning to see if you were out - to do breakfast. I'll keep trying. Hope I don't wake you up some morning at the 6 am hour.

Oh buy the way Tom, glad your happy with the Dog. With all the Meyer bashing, I have not had in problems with my Meyer in 7 years of plowing with it. Some pretty hard pushing and hitting those hidden curbs. Just go over it every year, weld any cracks, and paint. Still looks good and does the job.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Gary, yea I was bashing the meyer alot. But someone else had the thing before me. So it had 6 years of mistreatment done before I got ahold of it. Got sick of fixing that thing time and time again. This plow is new, only had me using it and will have my top notch maintenance done to it like everything else I own. How have you been doing?? 

Steve, you guys have been getting hammered out that way pretty good lately. Kinda crazy how 10 miles can make that big of a difference!! I saw you the other day on 20 plowing the place you work for. You had just gotten done and hauled arse down 20. I got stopped at the light on hale rd. Tried catching up, but I cant do 65 down that road, lol. Didnt have my phone of course. Gimme a shout one morning after plowing if you dont have to work and we can grab breakfast. That lightbar was nice a bright too. 

suzuki, I posted pics a few months ago, will have to dig them up. I broke the piss out of my digi cam, still havent gotten a new one yet. I hope you are right on a big storm. A good 24-36 hrs sounds fine to me plowingpayup


----------



## f250man

What day was that Tom. I worked every day except Saturday when I plowed it.


----------



## zeek

Good Morning fellas,
That lake machine we have doesn't look too good, All I see is ice. No more lake effect for us this year. I need a good break anyways to clean the truck up and finally get some very needed rest.

So the question for is...How many people put a OOOPS Mark on their truck so far this year from the lack of sleep, or just plain not paying attention?

Well I creased my back bumper so I will post my OOOPS pic later.

Lets hear about them, or you can all just make fun of me, don't worry I have big shoulders I can take it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

zeek;954627 said:


> Good Morning fellas,
> That lake machine we have doesn't look too good, All I see is ice. No more lake effect for us this year. I need a good break anyways to clean the truck up and finally get some very needed rest.
> 
> So the question for is...How many people put a OOOPS Mark on their truck so far this year from the lack of sleep, or just plain not paying attention?
> 
> Well I creased my back bumper so I will post my OOOPS pic later.
> 
> Lets hear about them, or you can all just make fun of me, don't worry I have big shoulders I can take it.


Well I dont wanna make fun of you!!! If I do, the next time I plow, it will jinx me and I will have a nice dent or something, lol. There is ice for a few miles out, otherwise lake erie is still wide open for businesspayup



f250man;954503 said:


> What day was that Tom. I worked every day except Saturday when I plowed it.


Steve it was on saturday when I saw you.


----------



## slone

hey tom were getting a quick burst of snow here. anything out your way?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

slone;954700 said:


> hey tom were getting a quick burst of snow here. anything out your way?


Yes it is snowing at a good clip here too. Hopefully we dont get too much out of it, lol. How much is out your way?


----------



## zeek

How about sharing some of that snow with me....no work today so I either need to plow or take the snowmobile out. Probably looks like a snowmobile day


----------



## partsguy08

Just got a good burst here too. Only enough to dust the lot and cover the cars though.


----------



## carl b

kc2006;954021 said:


> the house is just about done, just this floor and im good. i take the quad to dragway 42 near Lodi, and the car to quaker city in salem or thompson up north. i never did make it to yankee lake this past summer either.


Quaker city is where I was thinking



Chevy03dump;954070 said:


> Things are going well Carl. Was ot last night shaking salt. Akron, Beechwood, & Medina. I've got the box empty now, need to wash out under it. Beginning to get some drag on the web.
> 
> Tried calling you Fri morning to see if you were out - to do breakfast. I'll keep trying. Hope I don't wake you up some morning at the 6 am hour.
> 
> Oh buy the way Tom, glad your happy with the Dog. With all the Meyer bashing, I have not had in problems with my Meyer in 7 years of plowing with it. Some pretty hard pushing and hitting those hidden curbs. Just go over it every year, weld any cracks, and paint. Still looks good and does the job.


yep I run 2 Meyers got them both used they are O.K. .

Give me a call . I'm up all the time . last night went to bed at 5 up at 9 . It just part of plowing to me.


----------



## carl b

funny story buddy of mine has a 2 year old boss . It hasn't made it threw a storm yet this year :laughing::laughing:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i woke up to a broken piviot pin and a bent one on the other side so guess what i am doing today thats right replacing them. and gee why dosent meyer tell people they have grease fittings so that maybe people would grease them once in awhile.


----------



## Easy

Was in Chardon this morning, saw this on the back of a guys sweatshirt. Thought it was cute


Snowplowing
So easy a landscaper could do it!

LOL
Don


----------



## MeeksCo

How many more events does everyone expect for northern Ohio? 
I can remember last January where we were going at it every other day throughout Jan. payup

I'm not ready for it to be over yet! Next week isnt looking too profitable.


----------



## clark lawn

we average 15-18 event per season here had 8 so far so probably bout 7-10 left.


----------



## MeeksCo

I know but it seems like we missed out on a few from November to December.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas have not been on here for awhile. Broke the plow last week cant get the part till this friday. You would think they would carry all the edges fot the plows they sell. It still works some what we will survive. LOL


----------



## fordmstng66

Ordered my extender plow guards, and new cutting edge, hope to get everything on by end of next week. Been snowing here for a while, barley an inch so far.


----------



## clark lawn

MeeksCo;954982 said:


> I know but it seems like we missed out on a few from November to December.


ya but it will still average out. a couple or 3 years agoe we got 16 events in 6 weeks, no snow til mid jan. and was done by the end of feb.


----------



## suzuki0702

lets see....ive plowed 5 times so far....so im figuring 10 more! lol..or else i lose my arse


----------



## kc2006

i got i think 14 pushes in on most commercials now, only 3 or 4 on resi's though. At this point, I don't care if it doesn't snow again, in the past 2 weeks i made more than enough to keep me happy all winter.

I can't say i dont care, cus i have alot of fun goin out, This year has been kind so far, alot of outtings yet all light fluffy stuff so your not beating stuff up.


----------



## VBigFord20

Its still early in January. We will have events through April, this is Ohio after all.

I made a stupid move yesterday. I changed my oil in my truck (It had only been 6600 miles since the last one btw) and after that I decided I should wash the truck since the sun was out. I ran up to the ultimate wash because I sure as heck was not going to do it myself in the cold. I ran it through and there big air dryer did a decent job drying it. I drove home and figured that enough of the water was off the truck that it would be ok. 

Well this morning I almost pulled the door handle off trying to get into my iced shut doors on my truck. Just a friendly reminder, if you wash your truck on a sub 32' day, make sure you take the time to dry off the door jams.


----------



## Lux Lawn

zeek;954627 said:


> So the question for is...How many people put a OOOPS Mark on their truck so far this year from the lack of sleep, or just plain not paying attention?
> 
> Lets hear about them, or you can all just make fun of me, don't worry I have big shoulders I can take it.


Well I smashed out the tail light on my new truck, only have 5000 miles on the truck.
New tail light came today....$75.

I am just glad there was no body damage.


----------



## f250man

That suck larry. Glad there was not body damage


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;955425 said:


> That suck larry. Glad there was not body damage


Yeah, pissed me off...I hit a hedge with a branch about 1 inch thick. Could not believe it broke. I think the driveway is jinxed, its the same driveway I blew my tranny in last year.


----------



## kc2006

Rookie.

sorry larry, had to mess with you. At least it was only the light, that'd really suck to mess up the body on a new truck like that.


----------



## Lux Lawn

kc2006;955542 said:


> Rookie.
> 
> sorry larry, had to mess with you. At least it was only the light, that'd really suck to mess up the body on a new truck like that.


I know I am a rookie...only been plowing for 20 years.

But I have done WAY more damage then that before.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I think ive decided to take off all my decals on my truck. I want to get a few minor dents fixed, along with the tailgate from me with the trailer incident. I may end up reletering the tail gate but ive yet to decide. I just want get more personal freedom as it to is a personal truck. I plan to just letter my open trailer up because i know forsure my next truck wont be decaled.


----------



## paradise1229

Elwer Lawn Care;955642 said:


> I may end up reletering the tail gate but ive yet to decide. I just want get more personal freedom as it to is a personal truck. I plan to just letter my open trailer up because i know forsure my next truck wont be decaled.


Reletter the truck since you plan on not lettering you next truck.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I will sell this one when i get a different truck and im hoping to get a different one this summer so it would be pointless to spend the money for just a few months.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Travis, having a lettered truck and looking all professional was nice. But it was the best thing ever taking all that crap off. Much more personal freedom and no one can call and complain when I flip them off and call them every name in the book, lol.  That is why I am either going magnets next or just making spots to letter the trailer.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I knew you would have a comment Tom! lol Ya, when im pulling my equipment then thats when i want to be seen, not when im driving around with the girlfriend or what not.


----------



## kc2006

The only call i ever got from having the lettering on my truck was from a tow truck driver calling to tell me one of my guys (me) ran a stop sign and cut him off, when in reality he didn't stop at all and almost hit me.

When I got the green truck, i went magnets. I took the time to paint and clear the magnets and they match the trucks paint identically. It's nice to take them off when i go on a trip or if I'm not working on a weekend I'll pull them off. Haven't had them on all winter, just haven't seen the need.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Kurt, thats a good idea with painting the magnets to match, never thought of that.


----------



## kc2006

I used an adhesion promoter, then primer, paint, clear. I was worried that the clear wouldn't get along with the way the magnets can bend, so i did a small piece and started twisting it up and it worked fine, they're about a year old now and show no wear or cracks.

I like it though, looks professional still, but I do take the truck on trips some times and I hate going with all the lettering so this worked out. better then just white signs on a colored truck.


----------



## suzuki0702

VBigFord20;955418 said:


> Its still early in January. We will have events through April, this is Ohio after all.
> 
> I made a stupid move yesterday. I changed my oil in my truck (It had only been 6600 miles since the last one btw) and after that I decided I should wash the truck since the sun was out. I ran up to the ultimate wash because I sure as heck was not going to do it myself in the cold. I ran it through and there big air dryer did a decent job drying it. I drove home and figured that enough of the water was off the truck that it would be ok.
> 
> Well this morning I almost pulled the door handle off trying to get into my iced shut doors on my truck. Just a friendly reminder, if you wash your truck on a sub 32' day, make sure you take the time to dry off the door jams.


i thought u were gonna tell us u forgot to put the drainplug back in!! or the filter back on!!! lol good thing huh!:laughing:


----------



## VBigFord20

suzuki0702;955830 said:


> i thought u were gonna tell us u forgot to put the drainplug back in!! or the filter back on!!! lol good thing huh!:laughing:


No, I'm not that blunt. Plus I don't have the money to fix a booboo like that.

As for the lettering debate, I am on the side of not lettering. I happen to drive like a total as$hole most of the time when I'm in my van, and I drive around 300 miles a day covering all of my customers locations. I learned long ago that if people know who you are, they will call you when you cut them off. Currently all they do is flip me the bird.

Like today on 271N all of these fools were going about 45 for no freakin reason. It was hardly snowing and there was no more then a trace on the road. Yet, there is this cluster of about 30 cars going ungodly slow and really pissing me off.:realmad:

I said F-it and just started cutting in and out of lanes and within about 60 seconds I was passed that cluster and going about 65 once again with no problems at all. I saw one person put there high beams on as I cut them off and another one flicked me off. I feel no remorse because if YOU HAD MOVED YOUR 45MPH POS AVEO OUT OF THE FAST LANE IN THE FIRST PLACE I WOULD NOT HAVE CUT YOU OFF YOU DUMB BI**H

rant off.


----------



## carl b

I run signs one 1 truck . I like them in the summer . I couldn't deal with them this time of year . plus most of my plowing is at night . I have the signs cover the wood sides on my dump so I can have them off in 3 min. 


Is it snowing any where ? It just stopped here so I may go out salting tonight . payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Carl we got enough up here to plow. It will be off to bed soon then the 1am wake up to get plowin!! And it is still lightly snowing too.


----------



## VBigFord20

Its hardly snowing here.

I took my plow off to change the oil sunday and since we only got about an inch, maybe 2 I'm not putting it back on. Plus its going to be almost 40 in a couple days so everything should start to melt. I need stuff to melt, I'm lacking places to stack snow in a few lots already.


----------



## Pirsch

Heck Tom don't need any signs...people know his face even the cops since they've pulled him over so much. Oh did you hear he got the contract for a convent? He's taking it out in trade for prayers that he goes to heaven! :laughing:


----------



## carl b

Pirsch;956026 said:


> Heck Tom don't need any signs...people know his face even the cops since they've pulled him over so much. Oh did you hear he got the contract for a convent? He's taking it out in trade for prayers that he goes to heaven! :laughing:


so easy tom can do it. :laughing: sorry tom :laughing:


----------



## PlowOrDie

anybody looking for more work in broadview heights? if so let me know, i have a drive way that needs seasonal coverage until march 15. $400 is what it pays. PM me if you are interested. thanks.


----------



## paradise1229

PlowOrDie;956217 said:


> anybody looking for more work in broadview heights? if so let me know, i have a drive way that needs seasonal coverage until march 15. $400 is what it pays. PM me if you are interested. thanks.


Can't PM you. Can you tell me more? Might be interestead.

[email protected]


----------



## kc2006

you realize broadview heights is cleveland area right?


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;956545 said:


> you realize broadview heights is cleveland area right?


ooopppsss... My bad.

I have a bad sense of direction. :laughing:


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;954686 said:


> Steve it was on Saturday when I saw you.


That sucks Tom we could have done breakfast. Maybe next time


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;956991 said:


> That sucks Tom we could have done breakfast. Maybe next time


Im sure we will catch each other again. Or if it is a weekend snow and you are done around 8 or so, gimme a call and we can meet up for breakfast as well.


----------



## VBigFord20

Well so much for not putting the plow back on. We had about 3-4" last night in the NoRo area. I ended up doing my house plus 3 customers in the area. Everyplace else had basically nothing but I was in some little bubble that got snow.


----------



## born2farm

Well only about an inch of snow overnight. Started forming up a set of wings for the plow. Goin to be 64in when done and scooped about like a blizzardwesport we will see how it does.


----------



## f250man

I will give you a call Tom. 

Did you get a new cell #?

Brock we want to see pics of the project.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Well it looks like we are going to have a little break now for a couple of weeks according to Accuweather.


----------



## suzuki0702

Lux Lawn;957376 said:


> Well it looks like we are going to have a little break now for a couple of weeks according to Accuweather.


weeks really? im sure of it guys....im guessing low pressure system coming off the gulf...18-20 total over 2 days...

edit: i oughtta be a weatherman. look im as good as anyone in the area....looks like jan 24-25 the storm will hit..lol


----------



## Lux Lawn

suzuki0702;957391 said:


> weeks really? im sure of it guys....im guessing low pressure system coming off the gulf...18-20 total over 2 days...


I sure hope not. I would never be able to keep up, every old lady on my routes would be calling and b!tching.


----------



## kc2006

Lux Lawn;957425 said:


> I sure hope not. I would never be able to keep up, every old lady on my routes would be calling and b!tching.


Mine wouldnt, they'd all want me to wait till the end and do it for the same price as a 3" event.


----------



## Lux Lawn

kc2006;957461 said:


> Mine wouldnt, they'd all want me to wait till the end and do it for the same price as a 3" event.


Customers always want whats best for them.

I plow on contracts, so my customers would want 3 or 4 in a 24 hour period.


----------



## born2farm

Well here is just a mock up picture of my wings. I am not sure if I want to flatten them out and just add width to the plow, or angle them forward like in the picture and be able to carry more snow.


----------



## kashman

kc2006;957461 said:


> Mine wouldnt, they'd all want me to wait till the end and do it for the same price as a 3" event.


just told a push 2 go screw 2day for that same thing. He told me he runs the show so i had 2 tell him he wright the checks and i run the show .


----------



## kc2006

I can't complain too much, the resi's I have are pretty good about everything. I have a couple that are pizzin me off by doing it themselves every once in awhile. Other then that, they know the contract says every 3", so I get out there as much as I can and no real complaints. Alot of them are older people that freak out if theres a few inches at the end of the drive so it's worked out.

I've learned to not be afraid to ditch someone if they're a pain, it's not worth it. (I send them over to clark haha)


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;957866 said:


> I've learned to not be afraid to ditch someone if they're a pain, it's not worth it. (I send them over to clark haha)


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## beatty1000

So no snow for a couple of weeks?


----------



## clark lawn

good that will give us time to fix everything that got broke in the 2 and a half weeks of plowing nonstop. after i get caught up on sleep that is.


----------



## born2farm

Well temps are starting to warm up here....o nothing like surfing plowsite at school


----------



## kc2006

i cant get caught up on sleep, been falling asleep at like 9, sleeping till 7 and then i'm ready to pass out at 11 in the morning...of which i just did. so tired.


----------



## carl b

I love my old trucks the 94 still needs the wings put on I picked them up today $175 & tax . 
the 95 needs help the front end is clicking , coolant leek , leaf springs, pump leeks down & the pump leeks fluid. yep I need some repair time .


----------



## VBigFord20

My quad would not start for the last 2 weeks. I had no idea why and did a bunch of stuff to it with no results. I had torn the tranny apart recently and thought to myself maybe I messed up a neutral safety or something. It ran after I rebuilt it for a day though, so I was really lost. After that it turned over once for a couple seconds then backfired and that was it.

I finally gave up and today pushed it on the trailer and took it in. We unloaded it and as I was telling the tech what it was doing, I turned the key and it fired right up.

I was in shock, and pissed, and confused. 

I'm still convinced something is wrong, because when I was working on it it was much colder then today. The tech thinks it might just be the carb needing adjusted or cleaned since it does not idle well also. I left it for them to work on.

Its just my luck that as soon as I get to the dealer it starts to work again. wtf?


----------



## kc2006

did you have to remove the carb when you worked on it? When we rebuild my vforce, it was down to the frame basicly and when we went to start it, it'd wouldn't fire. You could smell it was just loading up on fuel and the a/f gauge was showing way fat too, turned out the choke cables for the carbs was kinked and even though choke was off it was actually on and stretched to the point that it messed with the slides so it was really off.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

clark lawn;958455 said:


> good that will give us time to fix everything that got broke in the 2 and a half weeks of plowing nonstop. after i get caught up on sleep that is.


ditto.....my thoughts as well


----------



## VBigFord20

I never touched the carb, just the trans and everything on the left side to get to it. It did seem like it was loading with fuel, hence the backfire. I changed the plug and it was totally foul, and it was only 5 months old. 

Something is obviously not right. It was parked in the barn right next to the polaris and the polaris fired right up in the cold and within seconds you can take the choke off, my outlander if it would start would have to be choked longer or it would just die.

I also ordered a plow mount kit for the polaris also so at least we can use the plow on both of them in case one breaks again.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Went out and did a bunch of city walks today, and did a roof job


----------



## born2farm

Well didnt make a whole lot of progress tonight on my wings because I cant decide on what angle to mount them out. On the blizzard plows what angle are the wings? Or what angle would you guys put these at?


----------



## ToledoSteve

30 degrees


----------



## carl b

has any one looked at the 10 day weather ? no day time temps. below freezing . 
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/44260?from=today_topnav_Lawn


----------



## paradise1229

carl b;959491 said:


> has any one looked at the 10 day weather ? no day time temps. below freezing .
> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/44260?from=today_topnav_Lawn


If it turns colder after those 10 days, looks like pre salting is in order for you.

PS: How many of you are on Linkedin?


----------



## carl b

paradise1229;959597 said:


> If it turns colder after those 10 days, looks like pre salting is in order for you.
> 
> PS: How many of you are on Linkedin?


you thinking of clapper . I don't salt until after the storm


----------



## paradise1229

carl b;959801 said:


> you thinking of clapper . I don't salt until after the storm


Who ever salts in general. Anyone on Linkedin?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

What do you guys charge salt applied per ton? if u dont wanna post it here shoot me a pm thanks


----------



## PlowOrDie

anybody want a residential account in broadview heights? PM ME! i already hooked burkhart up with a nice $700 account, this one pays $400. 

PM ME if you are in the broadview heights area... near broadview/wallings


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yet another Clapper joke ..... Geez


Salt is your friend!


----------



## Burkartsplow

PlowOrDie;960360 said:


> anybody want a residential account in broadview heights? PM ME! i already hooked burkhart up with a nice $700 account, this one pays $400.
> 
> PM ME if you are in the broadview heights area... near broadview/wallings


Thanks again Josh, It is a nice easy push everytime. usually all cars are gone except for one in the corner that never leaves. Other then that it is about 7 minutes of work.


----------



## kc2006

paradise1229;959910 said:


> Who ever salts in general. Anyone on Linkedin?


Charlie, whats linkedin


----------



## f250man

Clapper&Company;960363 said:


> Yet another Clapper joke ..... Geez


Well don't Clapper and Joke go together. J/K Buddy.


----------



## f250man

So Aaron how is the new light working out for you?

I love my new mini edge it is nice and bright.


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;960603 said:


> Charlie, whats linkedin


Linkedin is a business Networking site just like this one. 
It's been on TV too.

http://www.linkedin.com/static?key=what_is_linkedin&trk=hb_what

Kurt,
How do you like the new house? You're closer to me too!


----------



## carl b

did anyone see how fast the salt for sale post was gone ?


----------



## kc2006

yea that was fast! Faster than a pimp smacks his hoe if she don't pay up!

Chuck, the house is a good time for the most part. Been doing alot of remodeling, had a pipe break in the basement the night before i had to plow which left me with an hour of sleep, but so far no big suprises. Cheaper than rent and I have an acre to play with so it's all good i guess.


----------



## slone

anyone know the best and safest way to buy airline tickets. also the cheapest. my wifes brother is getting married in seattle and i would like to surprise her. she gets a weeks vacation and I GET A WEEKS VACATION.


----------



## kc2006

fly southwest if you can. My girlfriend travels for work and swears by them. I'll have to ask her what she does, i think they just go to southwest straight but the company pays so they dont care about price.


----------



## carl b

we use s.w. just go to their site and buy . safe, good, cheap too .we go out of Akron canton tho you may go out of Cleveland so you have more choices


----------



## Burkartsplow

It is working out real well. It gives out great light from a far and is nice and slim. I have no worries in the parking garage I do about slamming into the overhead.It does not throw around corners as well as strobes, but in those occasions I can turn on the rear corner strobes and the 5" linear strobes on the back rack for that added punch on a few accounts I have with blind corners. I wish i could have kept my mini edge, but it was no way to mount it to be able to fit under the parking garage. U need to put up some pics of the new bar mounted Steve.


----------



## f250man

I will get some this weekend Aaron when I wash the truck.


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;960844 said:


> Chuck, the house is a good time for the most part. Been doing alot of remodeling, had a pipe break in the basement the night before i had to plow which left me with an hour of sleep, but so far no big suprises. Cheaper than rent and I have an acre to play with so it's all good i guess.


Here's a movie for you and the G/F to watch together: The Money Pit

There's some land off of Rt 45 in N Jack like where Penn-Ohio Pallet used to be and more out there. Not sure how much he's asking. He's been out of biz for a long time. There's also an Exmark dealer not too far from there either on Rt 45 on the L past American Auto.

(Do not do business with American Auto, The guy's name that the owner is Tony Delmont He's way out of line on his shop rates and screws anyone if possible)


----------



## Burkartsplow

got an email for a kohls wanting a bid for snow plwoing for the rest of the season. If within budget I can get the contract. I dont have the equipment or time for it, but maybe make a little off it by subbing it out. I will send them a bid and see what happens. Mid season contract negotiations crack me up.


----------



## Clapper&Company

paradise1229;961670 said:


> Here's a movie for you and the G/F to watch together: The Money Pit
> 
> There's some land off of Rt 45 in N Jack like where Penn-Ohio Pallet used to be and more out there. Not sure how much he's asking. He's been out of biz for a long time. There's also an Exmark dealer not too far from there either on Rt 45 on the L past American Auto.
> 
> (Do not do business with American Auto, The guy's name that the owner is Tony Delmont He's way out of line on his shop rates and screws anyone if possible)


Man chuck you know everything!


----------



## clark lawn

well everything is fixed now im ready for the next round of snow. BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

clark lawn;961886 said:


> well everything is fixed now im ready for the next round of snow. BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!


Good deal alan!

I bet Kurt is farming right now LOL!!


----------



## kc2006

Ok i hate you clap! AND NO I JUST FARMED! lol 

Uh and alan how'd you break anything when you never work?? lol

Kohls is a BS thing in my opinion, I get their bid sheet's 3 times a year, i've called and asked them what the deal was because the only kohls near here is taken care of by the plaza it's in. The lady had no clue and from what I gathered, they were just looking for people to price the stuff so they know what it should go for then they sub it out.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I wish it would snow but since there is no snow in the forcast i just wish it would stay nice and have dry roads. Im having a hard time keeping my truck clean . I buffed the whole thing yesterday cs i was bored and man you cant even tell the decals were on the truck!!


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;961713 said:


> got an email for a kohls wanting a bid for snow plwoing for the rest of the season. If within budget I can get the contract. I dont have the equipment or time for it, but maybe make a little off it by subbing it out. I will send them a bid and see what happens. Mid season contract negotiations crack me up.


got a call from papa johns last week lakwood and rr drive store . told them i dont bid mid season call me in the spring


----------



## kc2006

why not bid mid season?


----------



## kashman

kc2006;962405 said:


> why not bid mid season?


i sleep better knowing i didnt take food off some1 else plate. and im full in may 3 trucks that run a 4hr a storm .


----------



## clark lawn

maybe they are not happy with their current guy, if you dont bid they are just going to go the next guy in the book, no lose for them.


----------



## f250man

It does suck taking work from other plow guys. But there is a reason why they want a mid season bid. I wouldn't pass up any work these days.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;962520 said:


> It does suck taking work from other plow guys. But there is a reason why they want a mid season bid. I wouldn't pass up any work these days.


must be nice to be as rich as chad:waving:


----------



## paradise1229

Clapper&Company;961864 said:


> Man chuck you know everything!


Penn-Ohio > I used to sell pallets for fuel. I once thaught about the location. I don't want to drive a little just to get there.

American Auto sales > Personal experience. Guy knows my dad. My dad needed work done. He turned arround and burned him big time. He's too expensive on the vehicles he does sell. He's also no more than a back yard mechanic with a shop.:laughing:

Been thinking about this for awhile.
Property I'm thinking about is Rt 422 (Parkman Rd. and N. River Rd. behind circle K where Ames Dept. Store used to be. (If you looked it up, Satalite photo will show Ames store plaza and trees that's no longer there) There's alot of bare land now to set up a professional Retail/Wholesale Nursery and Landscape Biz. Blue Jean Farms is almost catty-corner. Rt 82 is no more than 1/2 mile up the road for transport. I think I would be able to put BJF out of biz if I play my cards right and if I had the capital. I have yet to see thier whole operation. It's a mom-and-pop place.


----------



## kc2006

Only time it sucks taking work from others is if they're doing a good job and you come in and lowball the sh(t out of it. Otherwise, it's just competition and everyones gotta eat. And as most said, if someones callin mid season, odds are they aren't happy.

I'll take the work, just means I get to retire sooner lol


----------



## paradise1229

Type in CVS in Warren, OHIO. Location Pin on map is B if you scroll down. This is at the corner of 422 and Leavitt RD. Use Satalite image to see area. Will need to zoom in.

I would find out why they are looking in mid-season. Ask them "why?" maybe, and definitely ask: "What you can do better to serve your needs than the last guy?" This gets them to open up a little and avoids problems later. You may also discover their pet peaves too.


----------



## kc2006

that a prison right there? maybe you can get cheap labor.


----------



## f250man

Here you go Aaron and the rest of you Ohio guys a link to my new Whelen mini edge I got and mounted to the truck. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97412

I know the mounts are off but it was snowing to beat the band when I mounted it and I wasn't drilling new hole in the snow storm.


----------



## paradise1229

Anyone need Salt? I came across this just now!

http://youngstown.craigslist.org/mat/1548180215.html


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up ladies??? LOL

Been kind of enjoying these past few days off. Got pretty tanked last night. Drank some beer and started doing shots of black velvet Surprisingly didnt feel bad at all today!! But I am for sure ready for snow again!!! Got a thaw to help melt some of this crap down, hopefully to make room for much more!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Hey guys... and the lady named Tom....

I'm doing everything I can to make it snow. I've officially cleaned my truck 3 times in the past 6 days. Last time I washed and buffed it, tonight I washed it and put a good coat of wax on it. Looks like a beaut now.

Heres some pictures of how it looks without the decals now, and the major dent in the tail gate I need to get fixed..

And for ****s and giggles, my buddies truck we cleaned up Thursday..


----------



## born2farm

Damn them trucks shine Travis...when you want to do mine?

Well got the wings mounted. 65in of pushing surfacepayupussmileyflag


----------



## MahonLawnCare

that sir, is one badass ford....also i notice on your truck you have the Firestone Transforce tires...How do they do for traction? I was thinking of a buying a set for one of my F250s...thanks for any feedback..i don't want to get them if they blow in the snow (no pun intended


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

whenever you bring it over brock! make sure u brace the back of those wings good


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

MahonLawnCare;963373 said:


> that sir, is one badass ford....also i notice on your truck you have the Firestone Transforce tires...How do they do for traction? I was thinking of a buying a set for one of my F250s...thanks for any feedback..i don't want to get them if they blow in the snow (no pun intended


This is the first winter on them and since we havn't had much snow its hard to tell but so far I like them. The defently have better traction then the originals. Id recomend them tho, it takes a lot of gas to be able to really break it loose. Cause i like to have fun every now and then :laughing:


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;963374 said:


> whenever you bring it over brock! make sure u brace the back of those wings good


Lol I might have to make it over that way one day. I have the back braced pretty good. Check out my post in the ATV section for better pics.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ok i will, another friend is bringing his 07 f350 over tomorrow morning early to clean up so im sure ill have more pictures lol


----------



## VBigFord20

I ran my truck through the car wash last sunday. You would never know by looking at it. The next wash will be in 4 months. haha

I swear when it was new it was washed weekly, then monthly, now its 2-3 times a year. If I have time to clean my truck, it means Im not making money.


----------



## Easy

Hope you all are enjoying this "rest" period!!!

Don


----------



## f250man

Travis your truck looks great and that isn't a dent thats a scratch. 

My tailgate is trashed it got a fence post and it is smashed in.

That Ford is on Bad Ass truck.

I washed mine yesterday and it still looks good even thou it is showing its age.

Brock the plow looks great. Great job


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Travis the truck does look much better now without the lettering!!

Brock, that is a big friggin plow on that quad. Looks like it should do a damn good job though. Make your much easier.

Steve, you are right, that is not a dent but a mere scratch. I think he would cry at some of the dents our trucks have, lol. 

With everyone else washing and waxing their trucks, guess that means mine is due for that too. Need to grab some new floor mats, or at least one for my side. My boots wear a hole in every floor mat I get


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I got new mats the other day u could see daylight threw mine


----------



## f250man

I have a good heavy set with the harley logo on them and they have been in 2 plow trucks


----------



## kc2006

the big rubber ones are the shizzle. Mine are like an inch deep, a big cup of coffee fell the other day, luckily landed on the mat and almost all of it stayed in the mat to where i could just drain it outside.

I'm either seriously lazy anymore or the past few weeks of plowing killed me. I still can't get enough sleep. Been fallin asleep at like noon everyday, then 5, then goin to sleep at night.


----------



## f250man

Kurt sounds like you got the Clap's disease. plow all night and nap all day. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## kc2006

lol maybe

I'm gunna try to cure it. Finally got all my weights and stuff at the house so I have my mini gym set up again. Need to get back at it and drop some pounds.


----------



## f250man

Yea I hear that about losing some weight. I need to get motivated and start using the weights and equipment I have in the basement


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;963657 said:


> lol maybe
> 
> I'm gunna try to cure it. Finally got all my weights and stuff at the house so I have my mini gym set up again. Need to get back at it and drop some pounds.


Or it could be a little bit of both! LOL Hell kurt, Your trying to lose and I'm gaining?! 
I need to work out myself too more often. I'm at 250 and I'm 6'4". When you last saw me, I was 140lbs. WTF?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I have the nice inch deep ones right now. They wear out in no time flat. Always where my foot sits on the gas pedal, lol. All it has to do is last till spring, then I am tearing the inside of the truck out. LMC has real nice replacement rubber floors for 150 bucks. My truck has carpet right now and it is trashed!!! Gonna put that rubber floor in and seal it so it stays waterproof. I may even make a plug on the driver and passenger side to drain it out after I give it the garden hose treatment. I miss my trucks with the rubber floor. 

The truck is getting the good ole clay bar treatment then a good coat of wax. I washed it earlier and wow was that thing disgusting!!! Takin a break now for some lunch, then back out cleaning. Only got one side, hood and the roof left. Then a little vacuum, clean the windows and clean the dash and door panels. The Blazer is gonna have to wait till tomorrow. The inside of that takes for ever to clean


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

You guys are right, I would cry at some of your guy's dents. Its been foggy here all day the past 2 days, my truck is staying in the garage untill it clears up cause I dont want it to get all messed up now.


----------



## paradise1229

Nice work on the vehicles! It may snow some next week guys BUT looks like nothing worth plowing.
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=CLE&textField1=41.2381&textField2=-80.8169


----------



## Young Pup

What's going on guys? Not much here, been out looking for trucks today on dealer lots. Let me tell you there is not much out there, new or used. It got so bad I drove onto a ford dealers lot. So a f250 2010 for 31,000 with a plow prep pkg. At this point, I am so tired of trying to find a truck I might just the heck with it, put the truck in for repairs and if it snows it snows. :laughing:

This gets me to this point, if the inventories are this low would you not think it would be a GREAT IDEA TO OPEN THE FACTORIES BACK UP. Get the unemployed back to work and get this nation moving again. Come on common sense here people tells me we have the need for this happen if the dealer lots are sparse. But you see nothing of this on the news. They just show the unemployment lines and people on computers looking for jobs. Ok rant over. :laughing:

At least I have a group of guys here that I might be able to count on. Shawn are you reading this.:laughing: I really need to get it in before the water starts seeping in. The duct tape only last so long then it gets retaped. 

Well, back to the internet search I guess, I think I will try carmax.com now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Jp was that 2010 a diesel? and how much was she?


----------



## suzuki0702

wow whatta day...ended it by backing into my brothers new to him gmc...he laughed about it luckily...so did i cause i didnt even scratch my truck...his front bumper is just trashed...lol ill get pics soon, ins adjuster goin over to his place tommorow...hope my rates dont jump!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;964095 said:


> Jp was that 2010 a diesel? and how much was she?


Nope a gas for 31, 000 bucks. It did have the plow prep pkg on it. White in color and to tell you the truth it did not look to bad.  I can't believe I said that. I have been a chevy guy this whole time.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;964129 said:


> Nope a gas for 31, 000 bucks. It did have the plow prep pkg on it. White in color and to tell you the truth it did not look to bad.  I can't believe I said that. I have been a chevy guy this whole time.


well thats probably better then what the 2010 f150 i was looking at in the fall was gonna run. These things cost alot obviously thou 30 k is better then 50


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;964157 said:


> well thats probably better then what the 2010 f150 i was looking at in the fall was gonna run. These things cost alot obviously thou 30 k is better then 50


Oh I agree.;


----------



## kc2006

go get a chassis. they're practically giving those things away cus they're purpose built and industrys that need them are hurting


----------



## 4700dan

Young Pup; Just picked up a 2009 F-250 4x4 off road, snow prep package with 11,000 miles got it for 19K ask Clapper about it he saw the new plow rig for next season


----------



## Young Pup

Where did you steal that from? That sounds like one heck of a deal.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Im looking for a super duty, and the 2011 are new styles this year so they might be doing some good incentives on 2010's this fall. If thats the case ill spend a few grand more and get one that never been beat on.


----------



## 4700dan

Got that truck in Minerva and it has never had a plow but it will this fall, it gets a new dump insert next week


----------



## kc2006

you guys are all making the money it sounds like!!! or you just dont want obama to get your money like me


----------



## Young Pup

Trying to hide it from him that is for sure. Not really. I have been busy digging small holes for my mason jars in the backyard.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

If your going to take a risk, you mise well do it when your young i guess. That and to keep it from obama!


----------



## kc2006

Only thing I'm buying this year is a bigger trailer and a mt52 or a dingo. Get a new bed or get the body work done on the truck, it's starting to rust around the wheel openings. The dingo is really needed, I use the crap out of the one I rent, I think I rented it almost 15 times last year and could of used it many more.


----------



## kc2006

I'm debating taking a risk on a tv today! We went to look at dishwashers the other day, the one that came with the house is like 30 years old so I said we'd get a new one. We go to best buy, I'm looking at dishwashers, she's lookin at tv's. whats wrong here!? A couple of guys that worked there talked me out of an LED and said a couple of LCD's would be better for what we want. She almost has me talked into getting this 50". I'll really never get anything done around here


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Tv's !!!!! I actually bought myself two this year one 46'' plasma for the man cave and a 32'' for the little lady upstairs! They were presents to myself for being such a good entrepreneur.....OK OK I just didn't want to give the money to the irs for taxes


----------



## fordmstng66

I just bought a 50" plasma to replace my 12 year old rear projection was surprised the wife let me buy it but also had to buy her a wii. Got a great deal on the plasma my check from plowing came just in time.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

My neighbors plow pump grew legs lastnight and walkd away. I went out to check mine they must of tryd. some of my zip ties were broken. but i have a lock in the bottom hole not that that would stop anybody because i have cut threw them with a hack saw blade befor. Just a heads up


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Decided to list my mower on ebay today, would like to have that cash in my pocket.
http://cgi.ebay.com/John-Deere-737-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a67766fd


----------



## carl b

one hel! of a nice truck 
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/ctd/1552855558.html


----------



## kc2006

clean but price is like 3-4 grand too much! I was lookin at ext cab 1 tons with 70-90K miles for 15 grand


----------



## f250man

Way to much money for the milage on the truck. I bought my 99 in 02 with 47,000 miles for $18,600 out the door and it is an xlt extended cab.


----------



## Spiegel's

http://www.everycarlisted.com/cars/ford/super-duty-f-350/2010/vin-1fdwf3g52aea98749#oo

seems to be a good deal for an F350 super duty new


----------



## Spiegel's

http://www.oodle.com/vehicle/commercial_truck/cab_and_chassis/

here is the site for all you guys looking for the deals


----------



## suzuki0702

Spiegel's;965173 said:


> http://www.everycarlisted.com/cars/ford/super-duty-f-350/2010/vin-1fdwf3g52aea98749#oo
> 
> seems to be a good deal for an F350 super duty new


for a 2wheel drive chassis model??? no way..doesnt even list the motor. im gonna say its a 5.4 2wd.. it is a stickshift


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey Kurt, I know you were looking around for another 80's Monte Carlo. Found one on CL, looks decent with a 350. http://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/1560531911.html


----------



## kc2006

i want an ss, i'd like to get something with pretty clean paint, toss an ls1 in it and have a nice driver.

I'm actually thinking about buying a 97 lincoln mark 8 off a friend. He owns a shop that works on only mod motors, and he had them do this car up as his daily driver, has a 3000 stall converter, full manual valve body with trans brake, rearend was all done up, has a custom tune, $1000 dollar headers, a ton of stuff done to it, he has about 7500 in it and had it for 3 months. Now he decided he wants a t-type, he said 4500 I can have it. They're saying it'll run low 12's, high 11's, I'm really debating getting it. "estimate vehicle" lol


----------



## VBigFord20

kc2006;966882 said:


> i want an ss, i'd like to get something with pretty clean paint, toss an ls1 in it and have a nice driver.
> 
> I'm actually thinking about buying a 97 lincoln mark 8 off a friend. He owns a shop that works on only mod motors, and he had them do this car up as his daily driver, has a 3000 stall converter, full manual valve body with trans brake, rearend was all done up, has a custom tune, $1000 dollar headers, a ton of stuff done to it, he has about 7500 in it and had it for 3 months. Now he decided he wants a t-type, he said 4500 I can have it. They're saying it'll run low 12's, high 11's, I'm really debating getting it. "estimate vehicle" lol


Where is this place? I need to find someone who knows what the hell there doing to fix my 5.4 the right way. The dealer wants to much and I need the drivers side manifold replaced (dealer did the passenger side, charged me over $1000) and I might need the lash adjusters looked at since the truck is getting to have a noticeable tick again.

Mod motors are finicky if you actually use your truck the way a truck is suppose to be used.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

that would be one heck of an estimate vehicle, lol. A LS swap in a nice Monte SS would be very nice indeed. Im still trying to convince my neighbor to do an LS swap in his Iroc Z Camaro.

Never dealt with the mod motors. Last Ford I owned had the 351 in it. The mod engines kinda confuse me still


----------



## kc2006

mods make really good power, and after you get the whole throwing spark plugs across the engine bay thing fixed, they're actually reliable. He has an 07 f150, whatever the special edition is, and they did a whipple supercharger on it, it has 90,000 miles now and aside from the sparkplugs its never had any issues. 

the shop is called street lethal performance, they're right across the PA boarder near Youngstown...and you can't steal that car from me!!! lol he's holding it for me.

Don't take any of what i've said as being a ford lover, i hate the things, just like the rinkin because it's like an old mans car, yet fast, and comfy to boot.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well guys no really snow forcasted for awhile, kinda depressing but its whatever. A kid in one of my college classes works for a landscape dealer in indiana and he was telling me that they are selling the push salt dog spreaders for fertilizer too. I'm wondering if anyone has tried this or something similar? I would think the whole would be bigger and wouldn't work well with fert but what do i know!

Also, tonight I worked out an agreement to become a sponsor on a sprint car. He is a young 21 year old thats becoming a hell of a driver fast. Wasn't much money and got a good spot where people will see it so it will work out well i believe!


----------



## clark lawn

VBigFord20;966915 said:


> Where is this place? I need to find someone who knows what the hell there doing to fix my 5.4 the right way. The dealer wants to much and I need the drivers side manifold replaced (dealer did the passenger side, charged me over $1000) and I might need the lash adjusters looked at since the truck is getting to have a noticeable tick again.
> 
> Mod motors are finicky if you actually use your truck the way a truck is suppose to be used.


you have a pm


----------



## MahonLawnCare

V Plows are for guys who don't know how to plow"

Really Clark??????? Jocking my line I posted and no credit?????????? COME ON MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

MahonLawnCare;950359 said:


> I remember when I started out plowing I asked the guy I used to work for "Whats the purpose of a V plow"? and he told me "Adam, V Plows are for guys who don't know how to plow"


Come on Man, give me my little quote there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

OK guys, need some input here. I may have found a truck finally. It is used 2006 chevy 2500 hd with a plow. It has 38,000 on it. Not sure how long the plow has been on it. For those of you who have bought trucks with plows on them, what were the issues that you have found? What should I look for? *Any help would be greatly appreciated. *

I really don't want a used plow truck, but since it will be used for the lawncare business as well it should work out for me. I am not sure I want to spend 33,000 on a new truck to have a dent be put in it by me from putting a grass catcher in the bed.

Thanks in advance,

JP


----------



## suzuki0702

VBigFord20;966915 said:


> Mod motors are finicky if you actually use your truck the way a truck is suppose to be used.


i strongly disagree, ive beat the snot out of my 04 since new, never once has it had any type of issue except the brakes sucked. ive routenly pulled 12k atleast 4x a mowing season 100+ miles. pulls a 14' box daily in the summer, and pushs my 8.6 western in the winter, and goes to the grocery store in between!:laughing: ive got the 2valve model and the redesigned heads for the spark plug issues but otherwise this is the best truck ive ever owned.....wheres the knock on wood smiley face?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Young Pup;967882 said:


> OK guys, need some input here. I may have found a truck finally. It is used 2006 chevy 2500 hd with a plow. It has 38,000 on it. Not sure how long the plow has been on it. For those of you who have bought trucks with plows on them, what were the issues that you have found? What should I look for? *Any help would be greatly appreciated. *
> 
> I really don't want a used plow truck, but since it will be used for the lawncare business as well it should work out for me. I am not sure I want to spend 33,000 on a new truck to have a dent be put in it by me from putting a grass catcher in the bed.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> JP


Mine had a plow when I bought it. The truck its self was in good shape. It is still on the original factory front end pieces with 156K on them. The plow on the other hand was a big pile of shyt!!! The plow got very poor to no maintenance and hence why the truck has the new Dogg on it now. But I would check the trans fluid make sure it isnt burnt, same with the t case, have the front end looked over real good, make sure it has been greased, etc. Also check for cracks in the frame behind the shocks and behind the upper control arm mounts. It should be fine, but seems to be a trend on the HD's with a V plow and morons beating the living snot out of them. If it is a straight blade, still check for the cracks, but it wont be as big of an issue. Seems like people with straight blades dont beat the ever loving shyt out of their trucks. Guess that makes Adam's quote, v plows are for guys who dont know how to plow snow, very true then!!!


----------



## VBigFord20

suzuki0702;967996 said:


> ive got the 2valve model and the redesigned heads for the spark plug issues but otherwise this is the best truck ive ever owned.....


Yeah, you got the 2v. The last version of the 2v was a strong motor. I have the 3v motor which has been reliable, but is on its third manifold on the passenger side and in need of a new one for the drivers side. From what I have read and herd from dealers, this is not uncommon. The cast manifold and the aluminum heads do not get along.


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;967882 said:


> OK guys, need some input here. I may have found a truck finally. It is used 2006 chevy 2500 hd with a plow. It has 38,000 on it. Not sure how long the plow has been on it. For those of you who have bought trucks with plows on them, what were the issues that you have found? What should I look for? *Any help would be greatly appreciated. *
> 
> I really don't want a used plow truck, but since it will be used for the lawncare business as well it should work out for me. I am not sure I want to spend 33,000 on a new truck to have a dent be put in it by me from putting a grass catcher in the bed.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> JP


always go to the transfer case and differentials. lots will usually change the tranny fluid right away but will let the rest go, and all those take are normally a plug you have to unscrew and put your pinky finger in. Give it the ol shocker lol


----------



## suzuki0702

VBigFord20;968251 said:


> Yeah, you got the 2v. The last version of the 2v was a strong motor. I have the 3v motor which has been reliable, but is on its third manifold on the passenger side and in need of a new one for the drivers side. From what I have read and herd from dealers, this is not uncommon. The cast manifold and the aluminum heads do not get along.


i did forget about the manifolds...fords had those issues since the 80s with that crappy arse 300 Inline6.....ive gotta broken manifold bolt on pass. side, ticks till its warm! lol get some stainless studs and a good ceramic coated header you'll be good to go!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

V Plows are for guys who don't know how to plow"

stolen from Adam Mahon


nice...now i feel special wesport

I think I might trademark that line...otherwise Clapper might try to steal it too


----------



## MahonLawnCare

speaking of Clapper, he helped me unload some salt in my shop...anyone seen Rocky 4? He's like Ivan Drago....he takes like four 50's on his shoulder and just tosses them on the pile with no sweat...I thought I could handle bags but this guy is a machine....unreal...I wish I could have him teach my worker's how to carry salt....sheesh


----------



## kc2006

when you run through 500 palets of salt a year....and i mean ALL year! even in august he pre treats


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

MahonLawnCare;968533 said:


> speaking of Clapper, he helped me unload some salt in my shop...anyone seen Rocky 4? He's like Ivan Drago....he takes like four 50's on his shoulder and just tosses them on the pile with no sweat...I thought I could handle bags but this guy is a machine....unreal...I wish I could have him teach my worker's how to carry salt....sheesh


hes a big boy somebody fed him well growing up.

And so for me this year has been a huge pain Now my battery isdead in the truck i think. Ill find out in the morning


----------



## paradise1229

MahonLawnCare;968530 said:


> V Plows are for guys who don't know how to plow"
> 
> stolen from Adam Mahon
> 
> nice...now i feel special wesport
> 
> I think I might trademark that line...otherwise Clapper might try to steal it too


See my sig Adam. . . . . :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company

I was feed right growing up !!!

... In fact alan, kurt when we feeding???


----------



## kc2006

when you takin me to eat!?!?!?!? Go get the right damn gauge and we'll hook that shizzle up!


----------



## WALKERS

CLAPPER 
Check your E mail. 
If anyone else wants to see this send me your e mail. I dont know how to upload a link.
Josh


----------



## bcofdayton

WALKERS;969501 said:


> CLAPPER
> Check your E mail.
> If anyone else wants to see this send me your e mail. I dont know how to upload a link.
> Josh


What are we looking at, I somehow missed it in the thread


----------



## WALKERS

Canadian SNIPERS doing their job over in the BIG Sand box. ussmileyflag


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks guys, I talked to the dealer this afternoon and somebody came in and put a down payment on the plow truck I was looking at. :crying: I actually told the saleman I would see him in an hour an 15 mins and he said fine. Was getting the directions off the computer and he called back and said someone came in and put some money down. 

Oh well. On to the next truck that is on the lot. Pretty much the same setup but no plow. Has the plow prep pkg, same color and everthing. Just a few more options on it though. A little over 3000 more miles as well. My thoughts for this truck is to buy an undercarrige and wiring for the plow I have on the blue 2500. Just use my plow on this truck for the rest of this winter season and get a whole new set up for next season for it. 

I am going to eat some dinner then see if I can get some costs for a undercarriage and wiring to see if it that would be more cost effective. I look at it like this, the other plow truck was not meant to be. 

Carl, thanks for the link you sent to me as well. Will check that out after I eat too.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Probably for the MD2 mount and wiring you will be looking at around 1500 or so. Those mounts are not cheap at all!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;969838 said:


> Probably for the MD2 mount and wiring you will be looking at around 1500 or so. Those mounts are not cheap at all!!!


Are you kidding me? Just for the undercarriage and wiring. I might need a few beers with this dinner I am making.  Holy crap, I was thinking about 600 for the mount plus around 300 for the wiring. I might need to go buy a case of beer now. :crying:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;969846 said:


> Are you kidding me? Just for the undercarriage and wiring. I might need a few beers with this dinner I am making.  Holy crap, I was thinking about 600 for the mount plus around 300 for the wiring. I might need to go buy a case of beer now. :crying:


a grand for the mount 300 for the harness then 200 for the lights at least


----------



## Young Pup

Well this stinks, I was thinking I could use the light tower and the plow. Get the wiring for the plow for the year of the truck and undercarriage and be done with it. Need to go to Meyer website and see what I can do. 

Like Tom said it was the md 2 so maybe I can still work something out.


----------



## born2farm

well this warm weather is starting to grow on me..i wouldnt mind gettin one more push in but I am ready to hit the fieldsussmileyflag

we are getting stuff ready to put up a 80x120x18 machine shed so that has been keeping me busy. starting to dig in down spouts tomorrow then forming base saturday. Amish are comin the 14th of Feb to start building.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

the things i could do with a building that size...


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;970151 said:


> the things i could do with a building that size...


Ya it is sad it will be filled up though in a week. We currently have a 40x70 concreted heated shop, a 32x64 open front machine storage and a 54x75 machine shed and they are packed. This is not counting the 4 other barns spread out around the county.


----------



## VBigFord20

I'm convinced the more space you have the more stuff you will fill it with. We added a third bay onto the shop at the house because the garage was packed tight, and I swear to you, it looks like it made no diffrence. The only nice thing is I now have a dedicated "workshop" area within the garage. There is still to much equipment in there to feel like there is more space though. 

And that's just for all the construction stuff. My quad and 3 trailers are at my cousins farm for the winter and the jeep, explorer, 442 and a big ass pile of car parts are in the warehouse me and a friend rent. 

I have stuff spread across three county's currently. I'm convinced if I had the IX center as my personal garage Id fill it in less then a year.


----------



## paradise1229

VBigFord20;970300 said:


> I'm convinced if I had the IX center as my personal garage Id fill it in less then a year.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: I gotta clean mine out yet. Too lazy lately.


----------



## suzuki0702

wow things r fricken slow here lately! WTF is everyone doing? am i the only one looking here everyday? lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I am here everyday, just dont always have anything to say, lol.  Gotta try and keep some of my posts strictly informative


----------



## carl b

Whats up 
I fixed all the truck problems . xysport I'm feeling way to good.I think they should run all winter with what I did . I even changed the t-case fluid .I took the wife out to dinner tonight . 
tomorrow I'm picking up my 60" and going over it. than I need to find a leek in my 52" . I haven't used my w/b in 2 years so it should be good. :laughing:


----------



## TRKling

Young Pup;969846 said:


> Are you kidding me? Just for the undercarriage and wiring. I might need a few beers with this dinner I am making.  Holy crap, I was thinking about 600 for the mount plus around 300 for the wiring. I might need to go buy a case of beer now. :crying:


Check out Mill Supply... they have the cartons, though they may need to be ordered.


----------



## carl b

the rain has me quitting for today. now what to do with my time . o ya watch the saints win. Saints 21 Vikings 17


----------



## Lux Lawn

born2farm;970094 said:


> well this warm weather is starting to grow on me..i wouldnt mind gettin one more push in but I am ready to hit the fieldsussmileyflag
> 
> we are getting stuff ready to put up a 80x120x18 machine shed so that has been keeping me busy. starting to dig in down spouts tomorrow then forming base saturday. Amish are comin the 14th of Feb to start building.


Warm weather is what I am talking about.

Man that is going to be one huge shop when its done.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Repairing equipment ... spreader bearings. New cutting edge on plow. In general spending money.


----------



## kc2006

So I don't understand people, do they just not use their heads? The house i just bought, theres some water coming in the basement. So I started looking at it, it's coming right in where the sides of the porch are out front. The porch has like a stoop thats high and a lower level of porch next to it. The lower level has a negative slope into the back corner of it so all the water is running off this porch and pooling and making it's way down and into the basement. The other side, theres big gaps and cracks in the blocks of the stoop and the ground is negative into that corner so again i'm guessing it's just pooling in under the stoop. 

The people that owned this place owned it since new, sometime in the span of all those years, wouldn't it occur to you to demo the porch and do a new one??? No they cut grooves in the cement floor so the water would get to the drain in the basement.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;973344 said:


> So I don't understand people, do they just not use their heads? The house i just bought, theres some water coming in the basement. So I started looking at it, it's coming right in where the sides of the porch are out front. The porch has like a stoop thats high and a lower level of porch next to it. The lower level has a negative slope into the back corner of it so all the water is running off this porch and pooling and making it's way down and into the basement. The other side, theres big gaps and cracks in the blocks of the stoop and the ground is negative into that corner so again i'm guessing it's just pooling in under the stoop.
> 
> The people that owned this place owned it since new, sometime in the span of all those years, wouldn't it occur to you to demo the porch and do a new one??? No they cut grooves in the cement floor so the water would get to the drain in the basement.


Thats like the garage floor in the house we just moved in to this summer. It needs a garage floor it has 15 diffrent slopes and grades obviously none of them run to the drain.

And thats the bad part of living in the north the forst heaves everything and no matter what you do a cheap base and ull have big problems in a hurry


----------



## kashman

kc2006;973344 said:


> So I don't understand people, do they just not use their heads? The house i just bought, theres some water coming in the basement. So I started looking at it, it's coming right in where the sides of the porch are out front. The porch has like a stoop thats high and a lower level of porch next to it. The lower level has a negative slope into the back corner of it so all the water is running off this porch and pooling and making it's way down and into the basement. The other side, theres big gaps and cracks in the blocks of the stoop and the ground is negative into that corner so again i'm guessing it's just pooling in under the stoop.
> 
> The people that owned this place owned it since new, sometime in the span of all those years, wouldn't it occur to you to demo the porch and do a new one??? No they cut grooves in the cement floor so the water would get to the drain in the basement.


why didnt you have the house inspected that should have been fixed before you moved in


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;973439 said:


> why didnt you have the house inspected that should have been fixed before you moved in


bahahaha inspectors r useless you should see everything that is wrong and ours passed with flying colors


----------



## f250man

There are bad inspectors and there are good ones that catch everything. And don't let you get away with squat


----------



## VBigFord20

I only trust my trained eye when looking at property. I have spent enough years building and maintaining property to know when somethings not right. But sometimes things get past even the best of us.

Ok, half time is over, Go Vikings!


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;973501 said:


> bahahaha inspectors r useless you should see everything that is wrong and ours passed with flying colors


no the one we had was great . he made a book about our house .good and the ugly


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

carl b;973573 said:


> no the one we had was great . he made a book about our house .good and the ugly


They made a book about our house but miss alot of things that i didnt notice until after we moved in. Theres things you just dont see when u look at a house for an 1hr or 2. And there is no requirements for them to have years of construction back ground or anything its nuts


----------



## f250man

I've been in the construction trades 20 yrs and the guy that did my inspection with me has 30 yrs and we still missed some thing but they were caught and fix in the first warranty yr.


----------



## fordmstng66

The house I bought had an addition on the back, when I went to put a porch on the sill plate was not even sitting on the foundation, because the foundation had crumbled. It is good to know people with the right equipment and willing to help me. Down fall is I bought mine as a bank owned so I was not able to get it inspected.


----------



## born2farm

http://mathewsautogroup.com/temps/details.cfm?searchvkid=585447

Well I think I am going to look at this truck tuesday. I am not sure what to expect price wise. What do you guys think this truck is worth?


----------



## f250man

Not a bad looking truck and the mileage is right as long as it hasn't been beat plowing already.


----------



## born2farm

Ya the truck looked to be in good shape and so did the plow. What kind of price you think I could expect for it? It identical to my dads truck except his is a 4 door with a boss v. Same year color everything


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i would say 20k is probably in the ball park. Its not gonna be cheap with that miles


----------



## MahonLawnCare

better plow a lot of driveways with the atv to pay for that thing kid


----------



## born2farm

MahonLawnCare;973854 said:


> better plow a lot of driveways with the atv to pay for that thing kid


Well seems how I dont use snow plowing as my primary income I will be fine if I decide to buy it. Ill make enough farming this year to pay cash for it if I wanted. In fact I could pay cash for it right now.

And I did not post this to be cocky but I do work my a$$ off and understand that trucks cost money. I have worked my a$$ off so I could afford a newer truck and I am not just some kid window shopping.


----------



## carl b

born2farm;973863 said:


> Well seems how I dont use snow plowing as my primary income I will be fine if I decide to buy it. Ill make enough farming this year to pay cash for it if I wanted. In fact I could pay cash for it right now.
> 
> And I did not post this to be cocky but I do work my a$$ off and understand that trucks cost money. I have worked my a$$ off so I could afford a newer truck and I am not just some kid window shopping.


Brock thats bad azz. I wish i had your planning when i was your age . you have all the right to brag . mommy & daddy didn't give it to you . you worked for it .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Brock I would say Kevin is right, 20k is what I was thinking too. If you get it for less, awesome!!! That is a very clean, nice looking truck.


----------



## MeeksCo

Nice truck. If you are going to pay cash, I'd offer 14K on the table. More then likely, the salesman have no idea what a plow does to a vehicle. You have to mention every little thing that might be wrong and everything you will need to replace. I'd bet it plowed since it's first week off the lot. 

Looks like we're gettin' some more snow!!! 
Maybe an inch or two expected from Tueday til Thursday with a possibility of another inch through Saturday!!

This has been the sorriest plowing season in years. I need to catch up!


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;973655 said:


> http://mathewsautogroup.com/temps/details.cfm?searchvkid=585447
> 
> Well I think I am going to look at this truck tuesday. I am not sure what to expect price wise. What do you guys think this truck is worth?


I would venture a guess of every bit of 24,000. Would not surprise me it if was more though. If it is lower then you would be good. But as mentioned it needs to be looked over carefully if the plow has been on it for it's entire life.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It does look like winter is making its come back. Good, I am bored out of my mind lately!!!

I am at a loss this year on getting more landscape work. I have done flyers, postcards, truck lettered, website door to door all of which were worthless as tits on a bull in the past for getting work. Bid packets are worthless as well, got too many of them and wasted too many life hours doing those useless things. Dont know if my prices were too high, too low, or my ****** wasnt small or big enough?? Or I didnt pay the people to get me the job or have 3,000 lawn mowers and 20,000 mexicans on hand I guess. ( if you cant tell already I REALLY REALLY hate bid packets:realmad I have a decent base of return customers, gonna cut one or 2 on the whole slow pay thing. It gets old year after year of it. I made less last year than I did in 2008 when the price of gas was thru the roof. I know I really screwed the pooch when I decided not to do any landscape install work and focus on the maintenance stuff. Bad bad idea on my part, but you gotta learn from mistakes I guess. And the phone book is useless, there are 200 other contractors listed in that friggin thing Yes I counted. Newspaper adds can kiss my butt, not paying 1200 for a little tiny a$$ add a month when there are 21 other guys listing there and 2 of which guarantee they will beat any other contractor's price. Not looking to grow a buttload, just want to add like 10-15 more weekly maintenance accounts and some other work. Any ideas on what I can do or should I re-locate to a different area with less people doing the same shyt I am?


----------



## kc2006

kashman;973439 said:


> why didnt you have the house inspected that should have been fixed before you moved in


I did get it inspected, I got 15K taken off the price of the house. It was an estate and the guy didn't want to do jack to sell it. We negotiated first, and it pissed him off when the inspector said it would be a pretty easy fix. I told the guy i'd have to get it all waterproofed and made up a bunch of stuff, but really redoing the porch and sealing the basement with drylok will fix it. It already has a system in the basement, but instead of cementing half way or all the way up the walls they only went about a foot up, so the system isn't catching everything.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brock, your like me, you work hard for your money and you want to show it off. People think I'm spoiled all the time and mommy and daddy buys me all of my stuff. Its not the case, they purchased the deere that im selling now but i paid them a certain percent of profits and then bought the mower from them last year. Don't let people kick you while your down just because your young. When you've worked ever since you remeber its something to be proud of.

And my mower didn't sell on ebay, kinda makes me mad cause I really could use the extra money right now but o well it is what it is.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

What do you think a 6x12 single axle enclosed trailer is worth 10 maybe 15 years old decent condition


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;974329 said:


> What do you think a 6x12 single axle enclosed trailer is worth 10 maybe 15 years old decent condition


600 or so.


----------



## suzuki0702

tom i hear ya! ...Im making the move to full time ive got all my accounts so far minus one, guy ended up selling, but also got a great outlook on a 12k seasonal account. then got some more leads on some new commercial work. maybe im a lowballer? lol call me what you will! hang in there buddy. we spent 1200 on a phonebook ad our first year. it actually got us quite a bit of work. not so much mowing but we did a little 8k hardscape job off of it. then the newspaper. thats all im saying about that!

brock.

offer them 18k for that truck.. that sure is a nice truck bud. but i wouldnt pay more than 20k for it. and make em change the plugs before you take it off the lot! lol it wont spit em but they will seize in the heads and when you try and take em out they'll wanna snap off at the ceramic base.

Anybody else ready to mow? lol


----------



## carl b

kevin , are you selling your trailer ? 

On the truck . the exhaust manifolds are the thing I would be looking at .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

carl b;974427 said:


> kevin , are you selling your trailer ?
> 
> On the truck . the exhaust manifolds are the thing I would be looking at .


i am considering it carl


----------



## carl b

KGRlandscapeing;974528 said:


> i am considering it carl


why ? going bigger


----------



## KLM Service

Brock, Looks like a nice truck that you are looking at! Having sold cars for Mathews for a couple of years, I'll give you some of my thoughts (personal opinion). Avg trade in for that truck is around $17,500. Given that, like the other guys have mentioned is the fact that it has had a plow on it. Maybe the plow is an additional $2000.00? So Thurman may have given $19,500 for the truck as a trade in. Regardless of that, it does'nt matter what he gave for it. In short of throwing a temper tantrum it'll be frustrating getting a cash price out of them. They will pressure and keep pressureing for what you can afford as a monthly payment. The don't like cash! Given that I guarantee that those payments will be figure out to put the truck well up over $25,000. Knowing what the salesmen make on a used auto, I would think that you could buy it for around $23000. Personally, if I was looking to buy it I'd be less than $20,000.00. Basically the difference between individual price and a dealership price. Brock, I'm not very good at putting words on paper but if you ever want to chat about the industry or this truck feel free to call. Kevin (740-225-0485)


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

carl b;974557 said:


> why ? going bigger


One if i get another truck i wont have room for this rolling shed. 2 i am not mowing anymore and this thing wont really haul any of the stuff we use for grooming synthetic fields anyway. And i am sick of not having a flat trailer when one of my trucks breaks down i have to call somebody to drive me to the shop to get it. And well my plans are all screwd up too


----------



## born2farm

Thanks for all of the insights on the truck. If I cant get it for around 20k then I probably wont end up getting it. I will deffinitly not be paying cash for it because my bank acount cant take that hit going into planting season. Hopefully I can get it financed just not sure what I can get a monthly payment at. Hopefully going to look at it with dad tomorrow or thursday. Its kind of hard to justify it but it is a nice truck and I will need something soon.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;974111 said:


> It does look like winter is making its come back. Good, I am bored out of my mind lately!!!
> 
> I am at a loss this year on getting more landscape work. I have done flyers, postcards, truck lettered, website door to door all of which were worthless as tits on a bull in the past for getting work. Bid packets are worthless as well, got too many of them and wasted too many life hours doing those useless things. Dont know if my prices were too high, too low, or my ****** wasnt small or big enough?? Or I didnt pay the people to get me the job or have 3,000 lawn mowers and 20,000 mexicans on hand I guess. ( if you cant tell already I REALLY REALLY hate bid packets:realmad I have a decent base of return customers, gonna cut one or 2 on the whole slow pay thing. It gets old year after year of it. I made less last year than I did in 2008 when the price of gas was thru the roof. I know I really screwed the pooch when I decided not to do any landscape install work and focus on the maintenance stuff. Bad bad idea on my part, but you gotta learn from mistakes I guess. And the phone book is useless, there are 200 other contractors listed in that friggin thing Yes I counted. Newspaper adds can kiss my butt, not paying 1200 for a little tiny a$$ add a month when there are 21 other guys listing there and 2 of which guarantee they will beat any other contractor's price. Not looking to grow a buttload, just want to add like 10-15 more weekly maintenance accounts and some other work. Any ideas on what I can do or should I re-locate to a different area with less people doing the same shyt I am?


Tom, relocating will not do it...trust me. There are as many guys doing this in every area all around. It does seem like fliers do suck anymore, the best idea I can give you is to give your customers a referral fee. If interested let me know and I will let you know how my referral fee works...it brings in new customers every year.
Larry


----------



## kc2006

larry hook me up, send me an email, [email protected]  I do referral bonuses now but they don't do much. Customers of mine give my name out to others but no one ever does anything about the referral deal.

It seems the phone book and referrals are what got me going first, I spent 4K on the phone books the first 3 years, then last year I dropped down to about 2K in ads and that was all, still gave a good amount of calls, I do put alot of thought into the ad's too. I used door hangers to beef up my routes, that seemed to work good. They would yield some calls at first, but after people would see me around they'd call later in the year and they'd have the flyer with them still.

So far, I have a school I'm going to be signing up, and i have a lead on a 45K a year apartment complex, I hopes I get dat.


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;974722 said:


> One if i get another truck i wont have room for this rolling shed. 2 i am not mowing anymore and this thing wont really haul any of the stuff we use for grooming synthetic fields anyway. And i am sick of not having a flat trailer when one of my trucks breaks down i have to call somebody to drive me to the shop to get it. And well my plans are all screwd up too


hey kevin, what are you doing with all your mowing accounts? HMMM:redbounce


----------



## kc2006

what you guys think of this.

2001 f250 superduty, extended cab long bed, diesel, lifted about 4" i think, new 33's aftermarket rims, 160,000 miles, trannys messed up. I haven't gotten to move it or anything to see if the tranny is fully gone or if its just something small. he said 4,000. Body isn't horrible but the cab corners are gone, it's like a real dark blue with silver about 10" up from the bottom so it wouldnt be hard to repair.

I thought about getting it and flippin it. Resale is sayin 8500-9500 private party and thats without the lift and stuff. I'd probably have 5500 in it if it does need a trans and body work.


----------



## Lux Lawn

kc2006;975168 said:


> what you guys think of this.
> 
> 2001 f250 superduty, extended cab long bed, diesel, lifted about 4" i think, new 33's aftermarket rims, 160,000 miles, trannys messed up. I haven't gotten to move it or anything to see if the tranny is fully gone or if its just something small. he said 4,000. Body isn't horrible but the cab corners are gone, it's like a real dark blue with silver about 10" up from the bottom so it wouldnt be hard to repair.
> 
> I thought about getting it and flippin it. Resale is sayin 8500-9500 private party and thats without the lift and stuff. I'd probably have 5500 in it if it does need a trans and body work.


Thats a lot of miles, might scare some guys off.
Good luck if you do it.


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;975168 said:


> what you guys think of this.
> 
> 2001 f250 superduty, extended cab long bed, diesel, lifted about 4" i think, new 33's aftermarket rims, 160,000 miles, trannys messed up. I haven't gotten to move it or anything to see if the tranny is fully gone or if its just something small. he said 4,000. Body isn't horrible but the cab corners are gone, it's like a real dark blue with silver about 10" up from the bottom so it wouldnt be hard to repair.
> 
> I thought about getting it and flippin it. Resale is sayin 8500-9500 private party and thats without the lift and stuff. I'd probably have 5500 in it if it does need a trans and body work.


I'd pass on that Kurt if I were you, unless if you'd be fixing it up as a 2nd truck.

Hello everyone! :waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;975084 said:


> hey kevin, what are you doing with all your mowing accounts? HMMM:redbounce


I cut way back last season because i wasnt moving very well. so i only have a few decent ones. my one local friend that cuts is gonna get them. I am just sick of trying to please a whole list of people who all want something diffrent for the cheapest price.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

born2farm;973863 said:


> Well seems how I dont use snow plowing as my primary income I will be fine if I decide to buy it. Ill make enough farming this year to pay cash for it if I wanted. In fact I could pay cash for it right now.
> 
> And I did not post this to be cocky but I do work my a$$ off and understand that trucks cost money. I have worked my a$$ off so I could afford a newer truck and I am not just some kid window shopping.


just saying that truck is expensive...calm down.. what's with the attitude kid


----------



## MahonLawnCare

on a side note..i can't go to sleep since i have to salt in about two hours...who else is pulling an all nighter?


----------



## kashman

MahonLawnCare;975325 said:


> just saying that truck is expensive...calm down.. what's with the attitude kid


kids will be kids


----------



## MahonLawnCare

i guess...sheesh


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

MahonLawnCare;975353 said:


> i guess...sheesh


Working class people get a little quick on the trigger when you play with there pride.


----------



## kashman

all done with the salt for the day


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Salt?? LOL I slept in Wasnt doing shyt out here even around 3 am when I decided to fall asleep. Got around an inch here now, coffee is going and Im thinking about getting ready to go check on stuff. Still gotta put the plow, salt, salter on still


----------



## kc2006

KGRlandscapeing;975390 said:


> Working class people get a little quick on the trigger when you play with there pride.


yea not everyone is born or married into the lifestyle right


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

free ass kicking (richmond hts)
Date: 2010-01-26, 9:08AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

ive been generally pissed off the last couple of days, if you like getting the **** beat out of you, and wont sue me,or hit me back, im available 24/7,men and women welcome,,i will really do a number on you with a led pipe if you pay me

* Location: richmond hts
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

Larry, have you been having a bad few days??? LOL:laughing:

This is listed under the free stuff classifieds. One of the best so far, lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

3 hours of salting this morning. Got home around 830am and my one my dogs went under the porch and would not come out. I came home to Lisa yelling at me. She was late for a meeting at work. Not very happy with the dog.He did this once before. I just smiled and told her I love her. Not much else you can do.


----------



## kc2006

Sydenstricker Landscaping;975469 said:


> free ass kicking (richmond hts)
> Date: 2010-01-26, 9:08AM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> ive been generally pissed off the last couple of days, if you like getting the **** beat out of you, and wont sue me,or hit me back, im available 24/7,men and women welcome,,i will really do a number on you with a led pipe if you pay me
> 
> * Location: richmond hts
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> Larry, have you been having a bad few days??? LOL:laughing:
> 
> This is listed under the free stuff classifieds. One of the best so far, lol


i swear craigslist is the best meeting place for weird/wacked out/******** and anything else along those lines!

I posted some furniture on there, omg! I was afraid! The calls for one were scarey, then the people that came out were even worse! And no one ever wanted to pay more than $5 for anything. I have a bedroom set thats an antique, valued at $600, i seriously had someone offer me $5.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;975585 said:


> i swear craigslist is the best meeting place for weird/wacked out/******** and anything else along those lines!
> 
> I posted some furniture on there, omg! I was afraid! The calls for one were scarey, then the people that came out were even worse! And no one ever wanted to pay more than $5 for anything. I have a bedroom set thats an antique, valued at $600, i seriously had someone offer me $5.


well you surely arent going to meet any normal people on there. but u can always find something you just have to look long enough and hard enough. Also that whole site is all about timeing. Even more so when your selling if u you post right befor the rush of people get to looking you get like 10 calls if u do it at the wrong time you get nothing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL yeah we got rid of a fridge on there a while back. Man the people that called were weird to say the least. Had one guy call from a California number at 2 am I dont think I have ever sworn that much in a minute long phone call, lol. The guy who picked it up had dui plates, smelled like a bar too. I usually try and shy away from it sometimes. People on there are very, very cheap indeed. Worse than garage sale people


----------



## kashman

C list is bad 2 many trucks on it for 2000 3000 good thing i have the old lady or id have 100 trucks by now did have 4 motorcycle this summer she was not happy


----------



## kashman

she dont know iv got 7 meyer pumps tho shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LMAO Chad, that is too funny:laughing: 7 meyer pumps is alot to have!!! But with those plows a parts store isnt enough at times.


----------



## carl b

thats right plowsite has all the "normal " ppl LOL :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Well, salted here this morning guys. Also had a flat and did not have my jack in the truck other than the jack that came with the plow. Called aaa and had them get wet. lol But I had it already for them. All the had to do was get the tire from the ground under the truck and take the other off and put it on.  

Note to self on my equipment list.Carry the jack at all times, put a small tarp in the truck too. Oh well it happens and this season it is happening more often than not.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

KGRlandscapeing;975390 said:


> Working class people get a little quick on the trigger when you play with there pride.


i guess i'm not working class???? how the #$#@ do you know what i am?

and landscaping doesn't have an E!


----------



## Young Pup

I guess we all are in need of some plowable snow. I know I have been a little short lately. And no I am not talking about my height either. :waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;975991 said:


> I guess we all are in need of some plowable snow. I know I have been a little short lately. And no I am not talking about my height either. :waving:


JP what no sticking your hand in a snow blower this year?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Someone got their cheriors peed in today


----------



## suzuki0702

WOW whadda day! 

cold called 30 people today.. am i considered a lowballer? lol only got 6 leads ...i guess thats good tho. sorry if i get any of your guys accounts. some people are soooo rude...i call and say " hi there, im calling to see if you are accepting bids for lawncare this year"....lady says...." no we are not".....click! i really wanna grow my company but these people are hard to talk to!


----------



## kc2006

cold calling sucks, i tried doing that once, didnt work out well. people either blow you off or make you feel like a doucher. and really my step brother is the doucher. lol from step brothers


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Elwer Lawn Care;976030 said:


> Someone got their cheriors peed in today


I prefer too pee in people's post toasties ( off brand version of cheerios, lol) Or crap in their toaster. LMAO:laughing:


----------



## f250man

Hey Tom, Clap said you had a link to some truck cabs? Send it my way I need a new one and Clap has a place for beds Im going to need to.


----------



## kc2006

crap in their toasters, thats funny!

i need a new bed. people are crazy on how much they want to fix the rust around my wheelwells.


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;976022 said:


> JP what no sticking your hand in a snow blower this year?


Season is not over yet.:laughing: The way this season has gone, I don't know what to expect next.

Just got done loading up another skid of salt in the truck. Soon be going back to the dealer for salt. Our truck load is almost depleted here.


----------



## suzuki0702

oh ya...and also im looking for a 36-42" mower...belt drive is fine...planning on picking up some apartments and condos this year! woohoo


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;976175 said:


> crap in their toasters, thats funny!
> 
> i need a new bed. people are crazy on how much they want to fix the rust around my wheelwells.


In the truck trader, there's companies that advertize rust-free truck beds. Hell kurt, Buy a few extra bodies and beds that are rust-free and apply Fluid Film and resell them as "rust-free, non-corrosion treated" beds and bodies!


----------



## carl b

suzuki0702;976074 said:


> WOW whadda day!
> 
> cold called 30 people today.. am i considered a lowballer? lol only got 6 leads ...i guess thats good tho. sorry if i get any of your guys accounts. some people are soooo rude...i call and say " hi there, im calling to see if you are accepting bids for lawncare this year"....lady says...." no we are not".....click! i really wanna grow my company but these people are hard to talk to!


just don't call my people . unless you can lowball a lowballer :laughing:
nope your just trying to make it . I never would cold call it will only get the cheap azz looking to pay you $5 for an acre .

I've had a bad day now , I said my stuff should not break now both trucks broke 1 salt . the one gas line . fixed now coolant leek fixed now oil ok i can't fix that tonight . so i put the salter on the other truck hook up line one snap . :realmad: I will never get to cocky again.


----------



## MeeksCo

I hate cold calling myself. Luckily, I don't have to do it anymore.
I figured that people are easier to get along with and grab their attention later in the week. I also always tried to call after lunch time as they are relaxed and more happy. 

But, making a list (Using google maps works out great like Apartments (Keyword/target) 12345 (Zip/area)), and getting the addresses/planning a route and cordially introducing yourself works wonders. 
Whenever your able to leave something on someones desk, they are more inclined to find interest then a phone call. 
Just my opinion on what has helped me in the past. 

So has anybody had to salt in the past day or two?


----------



## Lux Lawn

suzuki0702;976074 said:


> WOW whadda day!
> 
> cold called 30 people today.. am i considered a lowballer? lol only got 6 leads ...i guess thats good tho. sorry if i get any of your guys accounts. some people are soooo rude...i call and say " hi there, im calling to see if you are accepting bids for lawncare this year"....lady says...." no we are not".....click! i really wanna grow my company but these people are hard to talk to!


What kind of place's were you cold calling?


----------



## grasmancolumbus

and landscaping doesn't have an E![/QUOTE]
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Im glad that I dont live anywhere near me Tom!! I dont want crap in my toaster haha


----------



## MahonLawnCare

cold calling never worked for me either...we salted last night and i'm going to re-apply in a min here at a ZT site


----------



## EPPSLLC

suzuki0702;976190 said:


> oh ya...and also im looking for a 36-42" mower...belt drive is fine...planning on picking up some apartments and condos this year! woohoo


I got an alomost new 36 in. walk behind .... give me a call tomorrow we'll talk numbers ... 502-732-9009 office or 502-525-3279 cell


----------



## EPPSLLC

Call me crazy but i love cold calling .... one of the biggest things is to NOT SELL over the phone a cold call is exactly that ... a cold lead that you need to make an appointment with. At the appointment see if they are even eligible to be a prospect i.e. If I cold call a customer and find out they have brick buildings that are 2 years old i'm gonna say okay have a great day... that is not a customer that would need a building wash! 

I love it!


----------



## suzuki0702

my way of cold calling involves yellow pages, and google earth..lol 

lux i was calling a list made up from google earth. mostly apartments, condos, retail facilities.. theres a lotta competition on this site, i dont want to get into details. 
thanks for the tips meeksco, i myself love cold calling. i goto the work cause it sure as sh*t isnt coming to me!


----------



## Burkartsplow

I salted today.


----------



## chevy$men

DOES ANYBODY KNO WHEN THE NEXT BIG STORM WILL BE I NEED SNOW AND BIG SNOW.....:realmad:


----------



## Young Pup

chevy$men;976513 said:


> DOES ANYBODY KNO WHEN THE NEXT BIG STORM WILL BE I NEED SNOW AND BIG SNOW.....:realmad:


just making sure you can read this. but not real sure. check the weather thread.


----------



## chevy$men

young pup;976582 said:


> just making sure you can read this. But not real sure. Check the weather thread.


 where is that on this site if so i didnt kno smart assssss............


----------



## suzuki0702

WEATHER DOT COM

anybody every target churches? im scared to call em cause im assuming pastor joe wants the congregation out there with scissors after sunday mass................


----------



## Young Pup

chevy$men;976591 said:


> where is that on this site if so i didnt kno smart assssss............


That would be mr smart @## to you.

Here you go. You were typing in all caps that is why i used the larger print. We are all frustrated over the lack of plowing but "yelling in caps" wont help us. lol

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=976348#post976348


----------



## chevy$men

Young Pup;976607 said:


> That would be mr smart @## to you.
> 
> Here you go. You were typing in all caps that is why i used the larger print. We are all frustrated over the lack of plowing but "yelling in caps" wont help us. lol
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=976348#post976348


lol you right sorry dude...lol:laughing:


----------



## kc2006

suzuki0702;976603 said:


> WEATHER DOT COM
> 
> anybody every target churches? im scared to call em cause im assuming pastor joe wants the congregation out there with scissors after sunday mass................


the guy i sub for does mainly churches. They're hard to deal with, always crying they have no money. He's had his places for over 30 years though and he does indoor maintenance too so he's got them pretty well tied up. The one church we plow, pulls in 30K a week, yea a week, and it's the church he personally goes to, he said they're constantly complaining they have no money. They won't even spend money on a security system, yet they get broken into once a month and someone steals all the LCD tv's out of the place.


----------



## kashman

chevy$men;976513 said:


> DOES ANYBODY KNO WHEN THE NEXT BIG STORM WILL BE I NEED SNOW AND BIG SNOW.....:realmad:


next year if your lucky i think this will be a slow winter . just think of all the plows and trucks we can buy after a nice slow winter


----------



## f250man

chevy$men;976513 said:


> DOES ANYBODY KNO WHEN THE NEXT BIG STORM WILL BE I NEED SNOW AND BIG SNOW.....:realmad:


Well heres what NOAA is saying For N.E.Ohio.

Tonight: Snow showers. Low around 24. West wind around 17 mph, with gusts as high as 33 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.

Thursday: Snow showers. High near 26. Windy, with a west wind between 18 and 26 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


----------



## MeeksCo

f250man;976783 said:


> Well heres what NOAA is saying For N.E.Ohio.
> 
> Tonight: Snow showers. Low around 24. West wind around 17 mph, with gusts as high as 33 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.
> 
> Thursday: Snow showers. High near 26. Windy, with a west wind between 18 and 26 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


Wow. That's exciting. Are those reading from the NOAA or the X-Band Doppler F250Man? lol.
I was only expecting 2" at most. Hope it comes down. I've been so off interest of snow lately that I forgot it's still winter. I dont even know where I put my plow! lol.


----------



## Burkartsplow

MeeksCo;976840 said:


> Wow. That's exciting. Are those reading from the NOAA or the X-Band Doppler F250Man? lol.
> I was only expecting 2" at most. Hope it comes down. I've been so off interest of snow lately that I forgot it's still winter. I dont even know where I put my plow! lol.


Hey Chad, I see you all the time over on clifton in lakewood doing work it seems like at some of those apartment complexes just west of Warren Rd. Do you have a lot of them that you service.I have seen you drive by my place a few times when I was working out in the garage on the truck or equipment. My house is the first one on the right on warren right after the tracks going North. If you see me out there with the truck stop by sometime. I went out and salted yesterday morning and hopefully get to go plow tonight or at least get another round of salting in.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;976851 said:


> Hey Chad, I see you all the time over on clifton in lakewood doing work it seems like at some of those apartment complexes just west of Warren Rd. Do you have a lot of them that you service.I have seen you drive by my place a few times when I was working out in the garage on the truck or equipment. My house is the first one on the right on warren right after the tracks going North. If you see me out there with the truck stop by sometime. I went out and salted yesterday morning and hopefully get to go plow tonight or at least get another round of salting in.


i do more on lake 12. will do my moms house is off warren cleveland side tho hollywood


----------



## suzuki0702

jeez what another day it was today!! went and looked at all my cold calls props and got bids together....then gotta bid packet ..they want performance bonds, bid bonds: refferals, proof of workers comp, ins. blah blah blah...payup goes my bank account...im feelin a bit overwhelmed for this one


----------



## carl b

well the oil leeks fixed . 
now i feel like Tom here ,sorry Tom I hate Meyers plows today both are broke 
1) It leeks down ( as I drive )
2) A coupler or something is bad its foaming out the coupler then going slow due to low fluid.

I hope we don't get snow tonight it may be a long plow .


----------



## Young Pup

chevy$men;976612 said:



> lol you right sorry dude...lol:laughing:


Hey that is not a problem. :waving::waving::waving:


----------



## suzuki0702

carl b;977429 said:


> I hope we don't get snow tonight it may be a long plow .


callin 1-3 tonight


----------



## carl b

Its all good . I'll call you to plow my lots


----------



## kashman

suzuki0702;977319 said:


> jeez what another day it was today!! went and looked at all my cold calls props and got bids together....then gotta bid packet ..they want performance bonds, bid bonds: refferals, proof of workers comp, ins. blah blah blah...payup goes my bank account...im feelin a bit overwhelmed for this one


have 2 have the same thing for my city cont its not as bad as you thing


----------



## suzuki0702

carl b;977453 said:


> Its all good . I'll call you to plow my lots


lol. ive gotta little avail. time! ..when did you join sima? you ever mess with city mowing? ..now they want workers comp.. im a sole prop. which doesnt require workers comp. sounds kind of like the new ohio revised building code they enacted a few years ago. if the state doesnt enforce it can the city? this packet is well over 100pages...and ive 2weeks


----------



## Young Pup

Ok have any of you heard of chevy 1500 with plow prep pkg? It is not the 1500hd but an actual 1500 with the plow prep pkg. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## born2farm

Well back to that truck I was looking at. They gave me a price of $19,227 for the 2006 F250. Got to do some thinking...sure dont know yet.


----------



## dmontgomery

Salted yesterday and hope to salt in the morning..........I love how those NOAA forecasts say snow showers with 3-5" accum. That is a major storm here........


----------



## born2farm

heres the truck for anyone who didnt see it before.


----------



## KLM Service

Brock, hard to believe, where'd they start out on it. Did you look it over good? What about driving it?? Is it good and solid?? Let us all know!


----------



## born2farm

Havnt driven it yet...if i can talk dad into it might try and make it over there tomorrow after school...he will have to drive it since im not 18 but we will see. It seems easier to justify this truck when I was looking at a 2003 f350 dieslel with 75000 and no plow for 17000


----------



## kc2006

diesels get the chicks though


----------



## Young Pup

That;s a good price Brock. I was thinking 23 or 24,000. Good luck with it if you get it.


----------



## Lux Lawn

born2farm;977566 said:


> They gave me a price of $19,227 for the 2006 F250.


Seems like a decent price....but there'salways room for them to do better.
Its the end of the month and every salesman wants that last sale before the first of the month, make him bend more.


----------



## born2farm

Ya it sounds better and better everytime i think about it....my payments are going to be high but idk....decisions decisions...its a lot of money to put out now but trucks arent going to get much cheaper. what do you guys think the plow alone is worth?


----------



## VBigFord20

That truck looks nice for the price Brock, if it is as clean as the pics and it runs good and has a clear history, I think its worth it.



Burkartsplow;976851 said:


> Hey Chad, I see you all the time over on clifton in lakewood doing work it seems like at some of those apartment complexes just west of Warren Rd. Do you have a lot of them that you service.I have seen you drive by my place a few times when I was working out in the garage on the truck or equipment. My house is the first one on the right on warren right after the tracks going North. If you see me out there with the truck stop by sometime. I went out and salted yesterday morning and hopefully get to go plow tonight or at least get another round of salting in.


Are those tracks still active? Some of those streets that run over the tracks remind me of dukes of hazard. I think hitting one of those tracks to fast is where I might have busted my strut last year.

I'm going to be right near your house tomorrow afternoon, have to do some work at the building near warren and triskett.


----------



## kc2006

Who wants to come fix my truck? I feel lazy. I need to do brake pads on the front and get the rotors turned tomorrow, I'm gunna check the hub bearings while I'm at it, i think ones bad, started making a grinding noise when I was going fast on bends. Superduty hubs are PRICEY! one year warrenty is about 250, lifetime is 380 each. WOW! 

Advice for anyone with a superduty, if you have ABS on the front, you can pull the sensor out, and grease the hub bearing. I was reading guys are doing that now and getting hundreds of thousands of miles out of them instead of 125,000


----------



## Burkartsplow

VBigFord20;977695 said:


> That truck looks nice for the price Brock, if it is as clean as the pics and it runs good and has a clear history, I think its worth it.
> 
> Are those tracks still active? Some of those streets that run over the tracks remind me of dukes of hazard. I think hitting one of those tracks to fast is where I might have busted my strut last year.
> 
> I'm going to be right near your house tomorrow afternoon, have to do some work at the building near warren and triskett.


Oh yeah they are still active. I have been inside the house and people are idiots and fly over those tracks and bottom out all the time. Dumb people out around here. Well if you ever see me out in the back with the truck stop by and say hi. I am always usually tinkering around with something back there. What are you guys doing over there?


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;977695 said:


> That truck looks nice for the price Brock, if it is as clean as the pics and it runs good and has a clear history, I think its worth it.
> 
> Are those tracks still active? Some of those streets that run over the tracks remind me of dukes of hazard. I think hitting one of those tracks to fast is where I might have busted my strut last year.
> 
> I'm going to be right near your house tomorrow afternoon, have to do some work at the building near warren and triskett.


my buddy had a 72 monte in school hit the tracks at 50 only broke the windshield


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;977695 said:


> That truck looks nice for the price Brock, if it is as clean as the pics and it runs good and has a clear history, I think its worth it.
> 
> Are those tracks still active? Some of those streets that run over the tracks remind me of dukes of hazard. I think hitting one of those tracks to fast is where I might have busted my strut last year.
> 
> I'm going to be right near your house tomorrow afternoon, have to do some work at the building near warren and triskett.


can you stop in and pay my cellphone bill for me hes right on the corner


----------



## MeeksCo

_


suzuki0702;977521 said:



lol. ive gotta little avail. time! ..when did you join sima? you ever mess with city mowing? ..now they want workers comp.. im a sole prop. which doesnt require workers comp. sounds kind of like the new ohio revised building code they enacted a few years ago. if the state doesnt enforce it can the city? this packet is well over 100pages...and ive 2weeks

Click to expand...

_I'd ask them if they'd allow you to be workman's comp exempt?
Which is basically what you are...just not on paper. 
When I ran a business in Florida, the city and county demanded papers stating that I was either covered through workman's compensation or exempt. 
It cost me about $65 dollars each year to renew my exemption. A joke, I know. 
Here in Ohio, it is free to file for exemption. 
I believe that as long as you show that you have declined coverage and are on paper 'exempt', then, they feel more assured as you have acknowledgment (on paper) that you declined coverage. You can't sew the company/customer. 
_


Burkartsplow;976851 said:



Hey Chad, I see you all the time over on clifton in lakewood doing work it seems like at some of those apartment complexes just west of Warren Rd. Do you have a lot of them that you service.I have seen you drive by my place a few times when I was working out in the garage on the truck or equipment. My house is the first one on the right on warren right after the tracks going North. If you see me out there with the truck stop by sometime. I went out and salted yesterday morning and hopefully get to go plow tonight or at least get another round of salting in.

Click to expand...

_Hey Aaron:
Yea, I see you outside your house every once in awhile. I live in Middleburg and often work in Lakewood. So, taking Warren past your place is the quickest to get to the site. 
I completely renovated three buildings on that corner. I was also managing/maintaining 8 complexes during last year. Fortunately, a management co. has since taken over. 
I love your truck, so I always try to grab a glance as I pass by. Combine truck glaring, big railroad jump, cars parked on street and traffic....and I have an accident soon awaiting to happen. Ha. 
I'll definitely stop by one of these times I see you out there. I'm hoping to get your truck this year so it'll give me a chance to pick your brain about the goods and the bads.


----------



## suzuki0702

thanks meeks...im gonna look into it..ins guy is working up the bonds prices for me.. i just dont want to invest all this bond money and get none of the accounts...or better yet get one location! that would suck lol.

theres an inch down so far im getting up in another hour...carl call me if you need me..ill be out in the general akron area. not sure how quick i can get all of ur accounts done if need be but ill do what i can! otherwise ill give you a buzz later in the morning!


----------



## Easy

All you guys must be smiling today. I have at least 4-5 inches on the ground from this morning, and it looks like more on the way.
Be safe.
Don


----------



## suzuki0702

Easy;978293 said:


> All you guys must be smiling today. I have at least 4-5 inches on the ground from this morning, and it looks like more on the way.
> Be safe.
> Don


i was smiling. but it was only 2 inches..
ive decided to let these city accounts walk.. i didnt plan far enough ahead for bonds and such, i crunched the numbers and its cut throat as usual. back to cold calling. carl ill get ahold of you sometime boss. 
brock id keep looking. if your not putting 10k down on that truck i dont think its a good deal at all... i bought my crewcab 250 fx4 in 05..a year old with 12k on it for 21500. i know all about high payments buddy and you dont want em! trust me! and stay away from yellow plows!!!!! getta 02-03 diesel with 70-80 for 15k and be done iwth it!!!! ive seen a lot of nice 7.3's on here for 10-15k!


----------



## carl b

suzuki0702;978403 said:


> . carl ill get ahold of you sometime boss.
> !


this will be in my sig. I can't even get respect out of my 3 year old . thanx.

I have both trucks fixed now until it snows and i start them .


----------



## Burkartsplow

Any body have a used meyer touchpad for sale? let me know.


----------



## MeeksCo

Burkartsplow;978544 said:


> Any body have a used meyer touchpad for sale? let me know.


http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/1572303034.html


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;977788 said:


> Oh yeah they are still active. I have been inside the house and people are idiots and fly over those tracks and bottom out all the time. Dumb people out around here. Well if you ever see me out in the back with the truck stop by and say hi. I am always usually tinkering around with something back there. What are you guys doing over there?


That must be loud as hell living next to those tracks. I live miles from tracks and the horns still wake me up at night sometimes.

Hey Meeks, where do you live in Middleburg? I grew up in Indian Creek and moved mid way though high school in 99. I live in Royalton now.


----------



## grasmancolumbus

Anyone in Columbus need Salt? I have 6 Pallets of rock salt 50 lb bags 200 each i switched to bulk. [email protected]


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Who is all going down to the power show? Im going to head down Saturday morning early and spend most of the day there most likely.

Was able to push some today but not my full route unfortantly.


----------



## Burkartsplow

VBigFord20;978761 said:


> That must be loud as hell living next to those tracks. I live miles from tracks and the horns still wake me up at night sometimes.
> 
> Hey Meeks, where do you live in Middleburg? I grew up in Indian Creek and moved mid way though high school in 99. I live in Royalton now.


I grew up vermilion and lived right next to the fire station and right across the street from the busiest set of tracks in the state of Ohio. Nothing can wake me up ...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well how much snow did everyone get?? Ended up with about 4" here in Painesville and a few spots in Mentor, otherwise there was 2". The damn lawns were still kinda soft, with a light frozen layer on top......got some turf repair to do this spring Didnt go off a drive or anything, just gave a few spots where I put the piles a little shave. Looks way way worse than what it actually is. Pull a lil snow back over the dirt spot, and fix it first thing in the spring, lol. No one called either, they know the routine. I rarely do any turf damage, but there are those select few times where the truck glides forward faster than my brain can make my finger push the up button and the foot press down on the brake pedal, lol


----------



## MeeksCo

VBigFord20;978761 said:


> ...Hey Meeks, where do you live in Middleburg? I grew up in Indian Creek and moved mid way though high school in 99. I live in Royalton now.


I went to Midpark. I used to live in Pine Hill Condos next to geppetto's and that funeral home.
I now own on a side street between Fowles and the Parkway. 
Moved to Florida after HS and like they say...they always end up back home, its true. I lived in West Park for awhile...but, we found a great deal on a short sale here in Middleburg and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## slone

sure looks like that storm is heading up our way. weather man says no but, hes been wrong before. tom i tried to call you the other night. i couldn't get through


----------



## dmontgomery

Yea that would be a fruitful storm if it would hit.........models show it staying completely South of Ohio.......


----------



## suzuki0702

that was my 18-24" storm i was predicting two weeks ago...whatta bunch of bs im ready to make some money already !


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is that lovely El Nino set up that is in place. They will all take a southerly track thru kentucky and the virginias. My mother in law in Oklahoma got about 7 inches of snow at her house yesterday. I dont think we are going to get a big storm that drops any kind of good snow this winter. Our best bet will be the clippers and lake effect. Im glad lake Erie hasnt frozen over yet. 

Slone, I forgot to put more minutes on my phone, lol. Gotta do that today


----------



## suzuki0702

im confident its not going to freeze this winter...lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

suzuki0702;979452 said:


> im confident its not going to freeze this winter...lol


dont go and jinx it. these little one day snows help pay the bills


----------



## paradise1229

grasmancolumbus;978911 said:


> Anyone in Columbus need Salt? I have 6 Pallets of rock salt 50 lb bags 200 each i switched to bulk. [email protected]


If you still have any in the fall, Lemme know!

burkartsplow,
You still live in Vermillion?


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;979043 said:


> Well how much snow did everyone get??


I got a measly 2 inches in the Heights area where we plow. Just enough to make me have to go out.


----------



## f250man

We got about 4" and I wish we would get a nice good weekend storm.


----------



## Burkartsplow

paradise1229;979726 said:


> If you still have any in the fall, Lemme know!
> 
> burkartsplow,
> You still live in Vermillion?


I live in lakewood, but my parents still live there. I have about 30 lawn accounts I still service there down in the Lagoons. All of them on 2 streets right next to each other on the river. Easy day of work up and down the road. And oh yeah everyone down there gets full lawn service and all have sprinkler systems pulling water from the river, A guaranteed 28 to 30 cuts a season for each one. Do you know someone from Vermilion. I know everybody there and if I dont then my parents do.


----------



## VBigFord20

MeeksCo;979048 said:


> I went to Midpark. I used to live in Pine Hill Condos next to geppetto's and that funeral home.
> I now own on a side street between Fowles and the Parkway.
> Moved to Florida after HS and like they say...they always end up back home, its true. I lived in West Park for awhile...but, we found a great deal on a short sale here in Middleburg and couldn't pass it up.


My aunt lived in pine hill when I was younger and I had some friends that lived back there. You were not that far from me at all.


----------



## paradise1229

Burkartsplow;979801 said:


> I live in lakewood, but my parents still live there. Do you know someone from Vermilion. I know everybody there and if I dont then my parents do.


No. I visit my Uncle in Lorain. I drive Kurts' old white Ford I bought from him. Mabe you may have seen it?

Anyways, I made several trips to service his property, then Ride through Vermillion towards Port Clinton. I love Lake Erie and can never get enough of the perch and walleye. I sometimes go out with Fishermans' Wharf. In fact, I'm taking my 3yr-9month old boy on his first trip this May. He'll be 4 yrs old!!!

Maybe we can meet up sometime when I'm up there fishing?


----------



## grasmancolumbus

I got an old Snow ex 575 rusty and bent but not froze up lid and hopper are good if any one wants to check it out would like $150. If your going to the power show this weekeend and want to see it let me know. I also have a few old gravely's and stuff to get rid of as well. 
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## paradise1229

grasmancolumbus;979991 said:


> I got an old Snow ex 575 rusty and bent but not froze up lid and hopper are good if any one wants to check it out would like $150. If your going to the power show this weekeend and want to see it let me know. I also have a few old gravely's and stuff to get rid of as well.
> Thanks
> [email protected]


Wish you were closer or If I was going to the show.


----------



## Young Pup

So tell me what guys think about this:

http://www.rocketchevrolet.net/VehicleDetails/520914143


----------



## paradise1229

Young Pup;980036 said:


> So tell me what guys think about this:
> 
> http://www.rocketchevrolet.net/VehicleDetails/520914143


Looks like it don't have manual lock hubs? I perfer manual locking hubs. Nice Truck.
Diesel?


----------



## Young Pup

paradise1229;980039 said:


> Looks like it don't have manual lock hubs? I perfer manual locking hubs. Nice Truck.
> Diesel?


Nope gas. No manual hubs either.


----------



## kc2006

Trucks are pricey near you.

Around here after the winter rush, like late feb and into march, you can go in and get a 3/4 ton 6.0 with a meyer for 21 brand new. They mark them way down just to unload them. I actually looked at one 2 years ago but didn't want a gasser.


----------



## Young Pup

north of near Mansfield is where this place is.


----------



## VBigFord20

That truck is about $4000 to much if you ask me.


----------



## suzuki0702

yup...my brother just picked up a 2003 gmc 2500 2wd..same style as that...with 18k miles on her for 7k from a private seller....


----------



## paradise1229

Guys, Sorry to post this randomly, here's the logo:

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?p=3390776#post3390776


----------



## Burkartsplow

It is a dealer so it is going to be more then a private seller that is for sure. It is a nice truck, but that thing is worth 15 to 16K. And correct me if I am wrong, but I never have seen a chevy over the last 15 years of being in the business of any of them having manual locking hubs. I thought that was just ford?


----------



## paradise1229

Burkartsplow;980456 said:


> It is a dealer so it is going to be more then a private seller that is for sure. It is a nice truck, but that thing is worth 15 to 16K. And correct me if I am wrong, but I never have seen a chevy over the last 15 years of being in the business of any of them having manual locking hubs. I thought that was just ford?


I think you're right on that. But, again, I had an old friend of mine have Man hubs on his older K10 blazer.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

91 was the last year Chevy had manual lockers on their trucks. It was on the fullsize K5 Blazer, Suburban and what few trucks they built with the 73-87 style. There are a few 88-90 K20/K30 running around still. Otherwise GM has used the IFS on the trucks since 88, and on the suvs since 92, with no manual locking hubs


----------



## VBigFord20

paradise1229;980420 said:


> Guys, Sorry to post this randomly, here's the logo:
> 
> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?p=3390776#post3390776


Your getting all fancy and colorful with your logo which is nice, it looks good. One thing to remember is the more fancy, the more expensive it is when you want shirts made, cards, decals, ect.

I took a much more simplistic approach when I had the logo made up for my company, Square One. The only thing I do different is I do it in silver on a navy background, since my truck is navy blue. Plus its a Square that has a house that outlines a number 1 so I thought it would be instantly recognizable and easily remembered, which is what a good logo should do.


----------



## paradise1229

VBigFord20;980646 said:


> Your getting all fancy and colorful with your logo which is nice, it looks good. One thing to remember is the more fancy, the more expensive it is when you want shirts made, cards, decals, ect.


* Does someone or anyone recognize this?*
I think I got one hell of a good price. Fast Signs wants 175.00 for both doors installed using Vinyl. I want them to make the full leaf, then put the words on there for ease of installation and better look.  = the color of the leaf. I'm also going to have them price be the tailgate.

The phone numer is same spot except the rear. (Removed it) Other than that, everything is still there. I'm getting the doors re-done. Yes, I have my cell numer in place of whom I previous bought the lovely beast from.

BTW, Happy reunion Kurt!


----------



## VBigFord20

paradise1229;980870 said:


> * Does someone or anyone recognize this?*
> I think I got one hell of a good price. Fast Signs wants 175.00 for both doors installed using Vinyl. I want them to make the full leaf, then put the words on there for ease of installation and better look.  = the color of the leaf. I'm also going to have them price be the tailgate.
> 
> The phone numer is same spot except the rear. (Removed it) Other than that, everything is still there. I'm getting the doors re-done. Yes, I have my cell numer in place of whom I previous bought the lovely beast from.
> 
> BTW, Happy reunion Kurt!


$175 is not bad. If I understand correctly they are doing layers of different colored vinyl? I thought the way you drew it you were going to have it printed like one of those wraps.


----------



## paradise1229

VBigFord20;980899 said:


> $175 is not bad. If I understand correctly they are doing layers of different colored vinyl? I thought the way you drew it you were going to have it printed like one of those wraps.


Fast Signs will be giving me ideas on how to go about this when I see them this week.
I am having them digitally printed.

I have a local lady charging me 4.00 per shirt, front (small name+logo on L chest), and back (with phone number on the back) being full-back.


----------



## suzuki0702

thats a deal! last year i had some shirts made at 7per!


----------



## VBigFord20

Yeah, $4.00 is dirt cheep. Last time I had shirts made for a charity event we were doing they cost me about $10 each. They did have 2 colors of ink though, so I guess that cost more to do.

Well, I regret to inform you all that my beloved big screen broke last night. It was only 3 years old. I bought it almost exactly 3 years ago for the super bowl. Now here we are, a week from the game, and she broke.

No snow, no tv... what am I suppost to do now, Read? lol


----------



## P&M Landscaping

VBigFord20;981491 said:


> Yeah, $4.00 is dirt cheep. Last time I had shirts made for a charity event we were doing they cost me about $10 each. They did have 2 colors of ink though, so I guess that cost more to do.
> 
> Well, I regret to inform you all that my beloved big screen broke last night. It was only 3 years old. I bought it almost exactly 3 years ago for the super bowl. Now here we are, a week from the game, and she broke.
> 
> No snow, no tv... what am I suppost to do now, Read? lol


I read your guys forum alot, I'm just a little North of Toledo... So sorry if i'm intruding but I think this may help... Well, my dad own a television repair business doing warranty work for Best Buy and other larger companies... So well, he knows his ****... Whats wrong with the TV? Symptoms? Make Model? Is it the old style big screen, or wanna of the DLP units? Shoot me a PM if you would like and I can help you diagnose the problem or shoot you in the direction of a good repair company


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;981491 said:


> Yeah, $4.00 is dirt cheep. Last time I had shirts made for a charity event we were doing they cost me about $10 each. They did have 2 colors of ink though, so I guess that cost more to do.
> 
> Well, I regret to inform you all that my beloved big screen broke last night. It was only 3 years old. I bought it almost exactly 3 years ago for the super bowl. Now here we are, a week from the game, and she broke.
> 
> No snow, no tv... what am I suppost to do now, Read? lol


buy a new one Everybody needs a tv well enless your amish


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;981554 said:


> buy a new one Everybody needs a tv well enless your amish


and they are just about giving them away


----------



## kc2006

best buy 0% financing. They got a 50" plasma thats awesome for sports and action stuff for 600, and a 47" LCD thats more clear but not as good with movement for 600. Still can't decide which one i want.


----------



## alsam116

i woldnt go with the plasma, icant remember why the av guy told me that though.


----------



## fordmstng66

alsam116;981790 said:


> i woldnt go with the plasma, icant remember why the av guy told me that though.


They say plasma has a bad glare. I still bought a plasma and don't regret it at all. My other tv had glare also.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;981831 said:


> They say plasma has a bad glare. I still bought a plasma and don't regret it at all. My other tv had glare also.


I got an LCD when we moved in the spring and it beats the pants off the old tv.


----------



## suzuki0702

ive got one of those old 30"thick lcds its a 50" and its decent..paid 3k for it! lol now they are like 800 for a 50"...right when they first came out..im fixing for a new 32"wall unit for the bedroom


----------



## born2farm

just printed january invoices...my last full route run was the 7th:crying:


----------



## Lux Lawn

New plowing partners.

Zoe & Storm.


----------



## kashman

Lux Lawn;982278 said:


> New plowing partners.
> 
> Zoe & Storm.


good looking pups


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;982337 said:


> good looking pups


until they drool all over the place


----------



## VBigFord20

P&M Landscaping;981539 said:


> I read your guys forum alot, I'm just a little North of Toledo... So sorry if i'm intruding but I think this may help... Well, my dad own a television repair business doing warranty work for Best Buy and other larger companies... So well, he knows his ****... Whats wrong with the TV? Symptoms? Make Model? Is it the old style big screen, or wanna of the DLP units? Shoot me a PM if you would like and I can help you diagnose the problem or shoot you in the direction of a good repair company


Thanks but I got it apart. Its a DLP and the light went bad. I guess they only last about 3 years on average and this one lasted almost exactly 3 years. I have it out, and found the replacement online for about $120 shipped with 2 day shipping, so I should be good to go on weds.

I'm not buying another TV until I move later this year. I know what I want and its big, and expensive. So I'd rather wait until I am in my new place and buy it then.


----------



## kc2006

I still like the picture on LED, the guy at best buy talked me out of it because their moving resolution isnt that great yet, but the picture is crazy when your watching just regular shows.

Plasma is looked down on because the picture isn't as clear as LCD, but plasma gets better darks and can handle movement better than LCD. LCD is also more energy effecient. For the room we have, I can do plasma and not worry about glare. I'm still undecided, the LCD and plasma we're looking at are same price, plasma is a 50 lcd is a 47, lcd is alittle more clear on regular picture, plasma is alittle better on fast movement. Just can't decide.


----------



## f250man

Larry nice looking pups


----------



## f250man

Nico that sounds like you got lucky and dont have to replace the whole t.v.


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;982357 said:


> until they drool all over the place


or until they lock him out of the truck or get so big he dont fit in the truck


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;982504 said:


> or until they lock him out of the truck or get so big he dont fit in the truck


One time a guy i was working for had his pup in the truck and we were mowing got to the first stop apparently the dog didnt like the noise and everything going on so he lockd the door and took a crap on the back seat and of coruse he left the keys in the truck. made for an awesome day


----------



## Lux Lawn

kashman;982337 said:


> good looking pups





f250man;982502 said:


> Larry nice looking pups


Thanks guys, I have always wanted a Boxer...Now I got two.
I went and got one on Saturday on the way home my wife said maybe we should get one of her littermates.This is the second time we have had littlermates. We now have 4 dogs.
15+ Beagle/Sheppard
11+ Black Lab/Golden


----------



## partsguy08

Nice pups Lux. I love the brindle.

I just picked up a Samsung 50" plasma 1080p from HHGregg last night. First big screen I have ever owned. WOW! I love it! And the price was great!


----------



## Lux Lawn

partsguy08;982927 said:


> Nice pups Lux. I love the brindle.


Thanks.....looks like you have a nice looking Fawn.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

VBigFord20;982394 said:


> Thanks but I got it apart. Its a DLP and the light went bad. I guess they only last about 3 years on average and this one lasted almost exactly 3 years. I have it out, and found the replacement online for about $120 shipped with 2 day shipping, so I should be good to go on weds.
> 
> I'm not buying another TV until I move later this year. I know what I want and its big, and expensive. So I'd rather wait until I am in my new place and buy it then.


My dad replaces and sells lamps, most likely around 10 a day... Most common failure..

Glad you got it up and running


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I am bout ready for it to be April. Only got 14 plows so far this season, usually have that many in December. Pretty poopy winter if you ask me. Time to start working on the more profitable time of the year, and doesnt rely on the weather much, lol


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Tom,

No offense but the spring is very weather dependent too. Remember 07? The drought? I lost about 30k in mowing revenue........thinking of April always panics me this early! I have faith buddy, we will get some good storms. Remember in 07, winter didn't get here until mid Feb and we had that whopper in mid March! Keep the faith buddy!


----------



## kc2006

anymore i dont wish for anything lol. I'll just roll with whats given. 

I went and got my taxes done today, it's really rather depressing when you start thinking about taxes and how badly they rape us. It's like you think your getting ahead then SMACK they strong arm ya and want their BIG share. Now that i have that crap done, I'm going to do my billing tomorrow morning then start getting some stuff together for spring.

Almost getting tired of being lazy...almost.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

MahonLawnCare;983154 said:


> Tom,
> 
> No offense but the spring is very weather dependent too. Remember 07? The drought? I lost about 30k in mowing revenue........thinking of April always panics me this early! I have faith buddy, we will get some good storms. Remember in 07, winter didn't get here until mid Feb and we had that whopper in mid March! Keep the faith buddy!


2007 was one of my better years, lol. But then again a good portion of my customers either water or have irrigationpayup Plus I was still working at another lco too. Usually the earlier I plan, the better places I get. Way too many aholes here doing the same thing, so the early bird gets the worm. Spend all winter getting ready for spring, spend all summer getting ready for winter!!!! 2007 was the infamous Valentine's Day storm (the wife loved that, lmao) March 2008 was the big daddy. Left my house at 5pm Friday and did not get home till 5pm Monday. Never stopped or slept the whole time. I started seeing the traffic lights turn blue and faces in snow piles. That made me go home. Still did a bunch of call ins that Tuesday. I had 36" accumulated on my places minus the drifts, and a few miles away in Madison, they had 39.5 inches without drifts. Some of the drifts were above the garage door on several places. That was some hellacious plowing!!!


----------



## dmontgomery

I have only plowed once this season.... good thing I don't depend on winter work........


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

dmontgomery;983400 said:


> I have only plowed once this season.... good thing I don't depend on winter work........


Yeah if you depended on the snow, that would blow!!!! How many salts did you make?


----------



## Young Pup

Hey guys, My computer is down right now, I am on my brothers. I got that truck that I posted about a couple of pages back. Once I get my puter back, I will get some pics up.


----------



## VBigFord20

The cold without the snow is unbearable to me. At least when its snowing I don't mind the cold, because its producing something. Right now its so cold that even with the heater in my shop going it only gets up to about 50. I have 3 cabinets I need to build and I can't work with glue or stain when its this cold.

Looks like another week without plowing for all of us.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Sydenstricker Landscaping;983389 said:


> 2007 was one of my better years, lol. But then again a good portion of my customers either water or have irrigationpayup Plus I was still working at another lco too. Usually the earlier I plan, the better places I get. Way too many aholes here doing the same thing, so the early bird gets the worm. Spend all winter getting ready for spring, spend all summer getting ready for winter!!!! 2007 was the infamous Valentine's Day storm (the wife loved that, lmao) March 2008 was the big daddy. Left my house at 5pm Friday and did not get home till 5pm Monday. Never stopped or slept the whole time. I started seeing the traffic lights turn blue and faces in snow piles. That made me go home. Still did a bunch of call ins that Tuesday. I had 36" accumulated on my places minus the drifts, and a few miles away in Madison, they had 39.5 inches without drifts. Some of the drifts were above the garage door on several places. That was some hellacious plowing!!!


oh yeah that storm in March was horrible...I remember tooling around in my one ton 2wd thinking I was going to die just driving down roads...I know what you mean with starting early...they are a lot of jerkoffs mowing this year and it's only going to get worse....i don't start real heavy until Mid Feb..good luck!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;983389 said:


> 2007 was one of my better years, lol. But then again a good portion of my customers either water or have irrigationpayup Plus I was still working at another lco too. Usually the earlier I plan, the better places I get. Way too many aholes here doing the same thing, so the early bird gets the worm. Spend all winter getting ready for spring, spend all summer getting ready for winter!!!! 2007 was the infamous Valentine's Day storm (the wife loved that, lmao) March 2008 was the big daddy. Left my house, at 5pm Friday and did not get home till 5pm Monday. Never stopped or slept the whole time. I started seeing the traffic lights turn blue and faces in snow piles. That made me go home. Still did a bunch of call ins that Tuesday. I had 36" accumulated on my places minus the drifts, and a few miles away in Madison, they had 39.5 inches without drifts. Some of the drifts were above the garage door on several places. That was some hellacious plowing!!!


Tom, your right 2007 was a great year for business, that was like right before the economy really went in the tank. People were ordering all of the extras all of the time. I was trying to forget all about the Valentines Day storm....Great now the nightmares will start all over again.Thanks. That was one of the worst storms ever.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lux Lawn;983923 said:


> Tom, your right 2007 was a great year for business, that was like right before the economy really went in the tank. People were ordering all of the extras all of the time. I was trying to forget all about the Valentines Day storm....Great now the nightmares will start all over again.Thanks. That was one of the worst storms ever.


Yeah 2007-2008 were my best 2 years. 2009 wasnt that great, made about the exact same as 08. Hopefully 2010 is a little better, although it hasnt been so far with the light winter.

Your welcome on being reminded about the Valentine's storm, lol That did suck, some of the snow drifts were up to the mirrors on my truck. I like snow, but that much does get ridiculous real quick


----------



## kashman

Sydenstricker Landscaping;984010 said:


> Yeah 2007-2008 were my best 2 years. 2009 wasnt that great, made about the exact same as 08. Hopefully 2010 is a little better, although it hasnt been so far with the light winter.
> 
> Your welcome on being reminded about the Valentine's storm, lol That did suck, some of the snow drifts were up to the mirrors on my truck. I like snow, but that much does get ridiculous real quick


that storm got me 2 z ill take 1 of them about now looking for a few 36 this year


----------



## Burkartsplow

I can go for a nice 10 -12 inch storm sometime soon. A couple of days of good plowing and a nice 50 or so call ins to pad the pockets a little bit. I know that during that storm I got close to 250 calls in a day and half. I did as many as I could before I was just getting sick from being up for so long. I was still doing them 3 days after the storm ended. People were like we are not going anywhere so get here when you can. Easy money like those ones. But the drifting was the worse especially with these lakewood drives being so close together. looks like i may get to go out and salt tomorrow morning as they are calling for some light snow and the possibility of some freezing drizzle in the morning. Hey Chad have you been running the pull plow this season. That has to be money will all your resi accounts I am sure!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It looks like that panhandle hook coming in this weekend could actually bring us snow. It is going the right way this time with us hopefully being on the cold side of the storm. Should be enough cold air in place as well. But it is still too early to call it


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;984068 said:


> I can go for a nice 10 -12 inch storm sometime soon. A couple of days of good plowing and a nice 50 or so call ins to pad the pockets a little bit. I know that during that storm I got close to 250 calls in a day and half. I did as many as I could before I was just getting sick from being up for so long. I was still doing them 3 days after the storm ended. People were like we are not going anywhere so get here when you can. Easy money like those ones. But the drifting was the worse especially with these lakewood drives being so close together. looks like i may get to go out and salt tomorrow morning as they are calling for some light snow and the possibility of some freezing drizzle in the morning. Hey Chad have you been running the pull plow this season. That has to be money will all your resi accounts I am sure!


yep best money i spent and yes the lakewood drives suck the big 1


----------



## suzuki0702

Sydenstricker Landscaping;984082 said:


> It looks like that panhandle hook coming in this weekend could actually bring us snow. It is going the right way this time with us hopefully being on the cold side of the storm. Should be enough cold air in place as well. But it is still too early to call it


friday they are calling for 37-39 i think we'll get some snow but it may take too long to roll over from rain to mix to snow......we shall see soon! i know my bank account is taking a big hit right now boys. seems like ive been writing more checks than ive been taking in for once!


----------



## dmontgomery

Sydenstricker Landscaping;983402 said:


> Yeah if you depended on the snow, that would blow!!!! How many salts did you make?


Only 13....this season so far......


----------



## kc2006

Sydenstricker Landscaping;984010 said:


> Yeah 2007-2008 were my best 2 years. 2009 wasnt that great, made about the exact same as 08. Hopefully 2010 is a little better, although it hasnt been so far with the light winter.


I hope so too. 09 was ok for me, install work fell off bad but i picked up more maintenance work so it worked out to me making more. It really seemed like things weren't that bad here when the media was crying it was so horrible, now that they've been saying its getting better it's been worse here.

I still think half the problem is all the people on unemployment that dont want to get a job. I know of at least 10 friends that are like that. They cry theres no jobs yet when you ask them if they're looking they say no. lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah there are jobs out there. Just people like having the handout from the government. I can understand if you have fallen on hard times and need a hand up, not a hand out. But people think they are too good for this job, or I need more than 9 bucks an hour, blah blah blah. I think 9 bucks an hour is alot better than 0 dollars per hour. But maybe I am just wrong and the Messiah is going to save them all create 20 million jobs and raise our deficit to all new highs. Sounds like a real winner to me, NOT!!!


----------



## f250man

Well got and inch on the ground right now and still snowing. payup payup


----------



## Easy

Just came back from Presque Isle, and driving I 90 was getting bad, the snow was piling up in the NE area of Ohio, and NW Pa. Not much here when I got home.
Don


----------



## LHK2

Can't complain about this winter so far. Getting paid from the contracts and all the billable salt apps. Hell Yea!


----------



## f250man

Well boys just got the call will be heading out in the a.m. to push the white gold.


----------



## Lux Lawn

LHK2;984567 said:


> Can't complain about this winter so far. Getting paid from the contracts and all the billable salt apps. Hell Yea!


I can't complain too much either, almost all of work is done on contracts.
I have two place's that I do as a sub by the push.I don't do any salting. I would like to have more by the push and even and some salting, but it seems like everyone wants a contract.


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;984844 said:


> Well boys just got the call will be heading out in the a.m. to push the white gold.


He Steve, punch my time card in and out when you get there.
Thanks.....I will buy you a beer when you pick up my check next week.


----------



## f250man

Sure Larry you buy the beer and the Clap can buy the steaks.


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;984869 said:


> Sure Larry you buy the beer and the Clap can buy the steaks.


No problem, don't forget to pick-up my check.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Nothing over here. I still may get to go and salt in the morning, but no plowing of any sort. Maybe this light fog will freeze up and slick up the lots and walks.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;984976 said:


> Nothing over here. I still may get to go and salt in the morning, but no plowing of any sort. Maybe this light fog will freeze up and slick up the lots and walks.


nothing here


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

A little bit of salt this morning, thats about it. Got at the most an inch here at home, but 1/2 or less elsewhere. I saw a few guys out scraping lots too, lol. Sad part is they are pushing less than an inch and when we get 3 or 4 inches these lots look like shyt. Maybe Im missing something??


----------



## kc2006

nuffin here, just now started to flurry and theres maybe a 1/4" or less since 7:30. 

You know who's dumping tons and tons of salt this morning! 

I'M JUST TALKIN BOUT CLAP!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went out and salted for a couple of hours this morning. Nothing other then that. I guess we will see what this weekend brings us.


----------



## kashman

salt is all


----------



## suzuki0702

NOTHING....hoping for saturdays big storm!


----------



## f250man

We pushed 3" here boys. payup payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We had a wet inch here. That band last night looked like it was hitting you guys good


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Looks like a nice storm this weekend, bring it on.


----------



## suzuki0702

sounds like another bust....bet ya...you southern guys will get in on it..u cleveland boys will get up to 3" and us akron guys will get 1-10"


----------



## f250man

Tom it was a surprise for sure wasn't expecting plowable snow. But Im not complaining.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;986070 said:


> Tom it was a surprise for sure wasn't expecting plowable snow. But Im not complaining.


You guys have gotten quite a few pushes out that way!!! Good for you!! Now we know who is buying the beer next time, lol


suzuki0702;986007 said:


> sounds like another bust....bet ya...you southern guys will get in on it..u cleveland boys will get up to 3" and us akron guys will get 1-10"


Dont quit your day job. Although that sounds like a normal weather guy, lol. 1-10 is a heck of a stretch in accumulations


----------



## Lux Lawn

I would like to plow my apartments twice and house's once if we only get a few inches. It probably won't happen that way though.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I agree Larry. I hope for 2 pushes on all my per push places and one on the seasonals Made out pretty good so far on the seasonal contracts!!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;986314 said:


> I agree Larry. I hope for 2 pushes on all my per push places and one on the seasonals Made out pretty good so far on the seasonal contracts!!


Actually Tom, I wish it would only snow over my per push place's.
Then it could snow everyday.payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lux Lawn;986324 said:


> Actually Tom, I wish it would only snow over my per push place's.
> Then it could snow everyday.payup


Agreed 100%


----------



## f250man

I would like 2" pushes every couple of days. Since every place I sub this yr are 2" triggers.


----------



## f250man

Hey Larry I picked up your check but its gone it only bought a 6 pack sorry. LOL :laughing:


----------



## f250man

Well Tom I got another set of Western wings from the guy I got the other ones from and he told me I could have both sets. So I guess not getting the other ones was a blessing in disguise


----------



## MahonLawnCare

did some light salting this morning and then again tonight $$$


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;986374 said:


> Hey Larry I picked up your check but its gone it only bought a 6 pack sorry. LOL :laughing:


What kind of sh!t is that. All that snow and I'm only worth a damn 6 pack.
Sorry, I will work harder next time.


----------



## kc2006

theyre saying we should only see 3" here. 

I'm up for a big snow, starting to get bored around the house, I could go for being in the truck for a day or two.


----------



## Lux Lawn

kc2006;986675 said:


> theyre saying we should only see 3" here.
> .


Thats enough for me Kurt.


----------



## PTSolutions

what are your guys' push totals for Jan? our residential 2" triggers got 9 services this month.
1/1 
1/3
1/4 had two pushes in 24hrs
1/6
1/8
1/11
1/12
1/28


----------



## Clapper&Company

What u guys talking about?

You guys act like I put down alot of salt or something ???


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its D Day boys, its last min times to make sure everything is ready to go for the morning


----------



## MahonLawnCare

accuweather.com is saying 7.5 inches in good old stark county payup


----------



## Burkartsplow

Looks like the southern boys are going to get a little more to play with then us yankees. Hopefully I can get two pushes out of this thing and everything cleaned up nicely by dinner time on saturday night.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

With how everything is looking, it may miss a good part of lake county. Truck is getting a bath today and the blade is going back in the garage. Not getting all hyped up about this one, lol. I have better things to do with my time and blood pressure


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;986841 said:


> With how everything is looking, it may miss a good part of lake county. Truck is getting a bath today and the blade is going back in the garage. Not getting all hyped up about this one, lol. I have better things to do with my time and blood pressure


Tom my blade has been back in the garage since that last little 2" snow fall we had. Still no time to take truck to get washed, been a busy week.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

fordmstng66;986869 said:


> Tom my blade has been back in the garage since that last little 2" snow fall we had. Still no time to take truck to get washed, been a busy week.


I usually take mine off alot, but I havent been driving the truck much other than to the store or my grandparent's house. So I just left it there. But with this weak little storm coming in and really no worthwhile snow in the forecast, I can stand to give the front end a break, lol. Your truck is so easy to spot with the plow on. It is about the only NBS Silverado with a unimount Western, lol.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;986883 said:


> I usually take mine off alot, but I havent been driving the truck much other than to the store or my grandparent's house. So I just left it there. But with this weak little storm coming in and really no worthwhile snow in the forecast, I can stand to give the front end a break, lol. Your truck is so easy to spot with the plow on. It is about the only NBS Silverado with a unimount Western, lol.


Yeah it does stick out, but no money for a new one right now, and this one has not really left me stranded yet. This is the third truck i have had the unimount on, just put new cutting edge on it, and the extenders from winter equioment in willoughby. When the wife lets me buy a new one, i am planning on putting a dog on the front of it, who knows maybe next year. Being out of work, and lack of snow has not helped me much this year. I even had the guy i contract for more than double my route. I have been plowing for this guy for over 12 years, and he really keeps me busy even after i finish my regular route, plus i do not have to deal with the customers


----------



## Burkartsplow

Looks like we are going to get anywhere from 7 to 10 inches up here in cleveland.


----------



## PTSolutions

got word in today that we a trans rebuild on the chevy, hope it gets done b4 this storm!!! 2nd rebuild already...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

fordmstng66;986987 said:


> Yeah it does stick out, but no money for a new one right now, and this one has not really left me stranded yet. This is the third truck i have had the unimount on, just put new cutting edge on it, and the extenders from winter equioment in willoughby. When the wife lets me buy a new one, i am planning on putting a dog on the front of it, who knows maybe next year. Being out of work, and lack of snow has not helped me much this year. I even had the guy i contract for more than double my route. I have been plowing for this guy for over 12 years, and he really keeps me busy even after i finish my regular route, plus i do not have to deal with the customers


Wow that sucks, didnt know you were out of work!!!! Glad that your contract guy has been keeping you busy!! Now if we only had more snow, lol. Not dealing with customers would be so nice. Thats why I make the wife answer the phone:laughing:


----------



## TRKling

Clapper&Company;986790 said:


> What u guys talking about?
> 
> You guys act like I put down alot of salt or something ???


Don't think anyone puts down more salt than those blue internationals driving around the tri-county area ;-)


----------



## suzuki0702

TRKling;987163 said:


> Don't think anyone puts down more salt than those blue internationals driving around the tri-county area ;-)


those are clappers trucks, didnt he tell you? :laughing:

tom - after this winter i think i may need to quit my dayjob!

aaron - what are you smoking? 7-10? lol

carlb and bossman and chevy03dump - duffys was the sh*t, been meaning to go there for a while that was fun lets do it again


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;987067 said:


> Wow that sucks, didnt know you were out of work!!!! Glad that your contract guy has been keeping you busy!! Now if we only had more snow, lol. Not dealing with customers would be so nice. Thats why I make the wife answer the phone:laughing:


Yeah been out of work for about 6 months now. Not dealing with customers good. No snow very little snow bad. I am hoping to work with a friend this summer if he needs a hand with his landscaping.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;986790 said:


> What u guys talking about?
> 
> You guys act like I put down alot of salt or something ???


Heck I am surprised you are not already pre-salting. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Michigansnowkin

Anyone need sub Work this weekend IM in Detroit and can leave in the morning. Thanks (248)990-0948


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

they said anybody north of the clap wont see more then 4 inchs


----------



## carl b

yep duffy's was fun . 
I have to pick up a pump now. I found a e-60 on c-list . I hate c-lists . the guy has a 440 # than it said Akron . I call he said I'm by Cleveland . wtf . anyone deal on c-list ?

I see 100 % 3-5 for me :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## kootoomootoo

ProTouchGrounds;986756 said:


> what are your guys' push totals for Jan? our residential 2" triggers got 9 services this month.
> 1/1
> 1/3
> 1/4 had two pushes in 24hrs
> 1/6
> 1/8
> 1/11
> 1/12
> 1/28


I billed 7 this month.....had a guy call saying his wife said we were only their 3 times.
Hey thats fine....I will only turn up every 2nd snow event from now on.


----------



## born2farm

well the totals are scatterd all over the place for what i could get here.. hopin something like 3in and ill be happy


----------



## hondarider203

just wanted to say hi from the cortland area new to the site


----------



## Lux Lawn

Picked up a nice new commercial acount for next year for landscaping & snowplowing.


----------



## suzuki0702

carl b;987489 said:


> yep duffy's was fun .
> I have to pick up a pump now. I found a e-60 on c-list . I hate c-lists . the guy has a 440 # than it said Akron . I call he said I'm by Cleveland . wtf . anyone deal on c-list ?
> 
> I see 100 % 3-5 for me :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


i guess you didnt fix everything!!!! :laughing:buddy got one of those e57hs said they are 10x what a 60 is...c-list sux good luck ill give u my buddy richards number


----------



## carl b

nope I had a broken sump. $275 
so I'll just keep it for more parts . 
I'm goin to look at 1 in the a.m. 

I just wont ask for lemons . :laughing::laughing:


----------



## kc2006

hondarider203;987511 said:


> just wanted to say hi from the cortland area new to the site


welcome, theres a few of us from youngstown on here. You work down this way at all?


----------



## kc2006

Lux Lawn;987524 said:


> Picked up a nice new commercial acount for next year for landscaping & snowplowing.


getting started early are we???

I've only gotten a couple calls so far, still pretty early for around here


----------



## MahonLawnCare

The only calls I've gotten are nat'l maintenance companies for mowing...still too early here...they wait until mid march around here or later


----------



## Lux Lawn

kc2006;987654 said:


> getting started early are we???
> 
> I've only gotten a couple calls so far, still pretty early for around here


Its *never* to early. When I took the pups to the vet today I talked to him about his contract and got it. I have to send him a contract for landscaping tomorrow, we will talk about the snow later...but I will have that as well.


----------



## kc2006

look at you go mr salesman!


----------



## kashman

carl b;987489 said:


> yep duffy's was fun .
> I have to pick up a pump now. I found a e-60 on c-list . I hate c-lists . the guy has a 440 # than it said Akron . I call he said I'm by Cleveland . wtf . anyone deal on c-list ?
> 
> I see 100 % 3-5 for me :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


440 is my neck of the woods lakewood river bay westlake


----------



## carl b

I'm not driven that far for a pump . that guy can #$%^ off . 


I just read this 
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON TODAY TO NOON EST SATURDAY. THE ADVISORY AREA IS MAINLY ALONG AND SOUTH OF A BRUNSWICK TO STREETSBORO TO CORTLAND LINE.

SNOW WILL BEGIN TO OVERSPREAD THE AREA BY LATE AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 6 INCHES IS EXPECTED.

NORTHEAST WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO INCREASE LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND PERSIST INTO TONIGHT. THIS WILL LIKELY LEAD TO SOME BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF THE SNOW. HOWEVER THE WET AND HEAVY NATURE OF THE SNOW SHOULD LIMIT THE DRIFTING PROBLEMS.


----------



## suzuki0702

yup weather.com changed their position to 1-2 for today, 3-5 tonight, another 1-2 tommorow...too bad its showing up on gaydar as rain and ice


----------



## kc2006

is clap on the gaydar lol


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Winter Storm Warning for Stark, OH
from 12 pm EST, Fri., Feb. 5, 2010 until 12 pm EST, Sat., Feb. 6, 2010

Local Radar MapWhat's This?
Updated 5 Feb 2010 11:30 am Local TimeEnlarge Map | Weather in Motion®

Get WeatherReady
•Prepare for Winter Storms
•Tips for Snow & Ice Removal
•Driving in Snow & Ice
•Get Live Traffic Reports
•Wintry Precipitation Explained
Issued by The National Weather Service
Cleveland, OH 
3:56 am EST, Fri., Feb. 5, 2010

... WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON TODAY TO NOON EST SATURDAY... 

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON TODAY TO NOON SATURDAY. 

SNOW WILL SPREAD FROM SOUTH TO NORTH FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING. THE SNOWFALL FRIDAY EVENING AND OVERNIGHT WILL BE HEAVY AT TIMES. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 10 INCHES CAN BE EXPECTED. A FEW LOCATIONS NEAR AND SOUTH OF A MOUNT GILEAD TO CANTON LINE COULD SEE LOCALLY HIGHER SNOW TOTALS NEAR A FOOT. THE HEAVIEST SNOW WILL PULL OUT FAIRLY QUICKLY SATURDAY MORNING. 

NORTHEAST WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO INCREASE LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND PERSIST INTO TONIGHT. THIS WILL LIKELY LEAD TO SOME BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF THE SNOW. HOWEVER THE WET AND HEAVY NATURE OF THE SNOW SHOULD LIMIT THE DRIFTING PROBLEMS.


----------



## slone

the weather lady on channel 19 says the lakeshore area might get a dusting. i better break out the backpak blower.


----------



## fordmstng66

slone;988294 said:


> the weather lady on channel 19 says the lakeshore area might get a dusting. i better break out the backpak blower.


I think you may just have a good idea. I will just leave the plow off until my contractor calls me to plow.


----------



## suzuki0702

kc2006;988246 said:


> is clap on the gaydar lol


yeah see that dryspot over the akron area right now...his intense levels of methane are creating a pocket of high pressure......:laughing:

carl, ill never ask for lemons again in my life after that day! lol


----------



## hondarider203

kc2006;987650 said:


> welcome, theres a few of us from youngstown on here. You work down this way at all?


not really if the money and time was right i would but thats a haul for me round 20 min. or so. work during the week so i would never be sure on getting out there could help out if help is needed on the weekends dont know the area to well but i do have a gps.


----------



## dmontgomery

we have about an inch right now and it is snowing like crazy....saying we will get 8-10" thru tomorrow....


----------



## WALKERS

Does anyone in the Cincinnati area do driveways in the indian hill / Maderia area?
Contact me at 305 5296
Josh


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Its a f'n mess up here! Saying an inch an hour an I believe it


----------



## clark lawn

Mahon were are you? its been steady here since about 230-300 not real heavy but steady we only are about an inch to inch and a half


----------



## Easy

It started in Eastlake about 5-5:30, and is snowing hard, all the way from Eastlake To LeRoy Twp. You guys should have plenty to do tonight/tomorrow.
Have fun, but be safe.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I hope so Don. Gonna take a good long while though to actually get 2". Got maybe a 1/4 inch right now, lol. The weather shmucks are all over the place on accums though. One is an inch or less, another 2-4, another 1-2. I swear these weather guys dont know their a$$ from their elbows anymore.


----------



## f250man

Well its not doing much here and if we don't get some over night Im heading down to plow with the Clap tomorrow.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

we prolly have an inch here but damn its terrible cs the wind. calling for 5-7 total and if we get it, it will be a mess forsure


----------



## f250man

Well the Clap is getting hammered right now just sent me some pics


----------



## f250man

Here's a pic of what Claps got


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is a good bit of snow already. I bet he is just as happy as a cat at a fish fry, lol. 

My plow is still sitting nice and dry in the garage. Im not gonna waste my time till there is actually enough for me to go. If I get one plow out of this, it would be fine.


----------



## f250man

Yea he is loving it. He is going to have a route set up for me to run if I am needed tomorrow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sounds like you will have some fun too. And make a lil cashola which is always best!!

Kinda enjoying my night. No kids, wife isnt here. Just the cat and dog. Cant believe how much quieter and peaceful it is


----------



## f250man

My house is quiet to the wife and daughter are in bed


----------



## f250man

Yea it will be nice to plow some snow on a weekend when I can plow for hrs on end.


----------



## kc2006

my girlfriend went out of town for work today thru tuesday, im lonely lol.

im going to pull an all nighter here. some friends and i are going to ride the quads in alittle bit, then ill head home around 2 and go plow. theres about 2" down now, so ill get to charge my higher rates by morning if it keeps coming. be safe everyone, imma go have some fun


----------



## VBigFord20

I made the mistake of leaving work and driving to Kent in the Focus to pick up my sister from school. Coming back up 43 in that car really sucked considering I am so used to driving the truck when it snows now. 

The truck is ready to roll short of rear E-brakes. They seized up on me last night when I was towing my trailer, I ended up unhooking the cables to free them. The rotors and pads were shot anyways, so its not a huge loss, but spending money on the truck when I have not been plowing is annoying to me.

Also, if anyone knows of warehouse space for rent for a reasonable price on the westside of cleveland, let me know, I need to move my shop closer.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well this is heavily gay. Every county in Ohio is under a winter storm warning or advisory except Lake and Ashtabula county. What the deuce is that?? How the F can this snow hit every county except these 2? All well, Im done ranting lol. It stopped snowing already too.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;989040 said:


> Well this is heavily gay. Every county in Ohio is under a winter storm warning or advisory except Lake and Ashtabula county. What the deuce is that?? How the F can this snow hit every county except these 2? All well, Im done ranting lol. It stopped snowing already too.


Still snowing in willowick, looks pretty good but I think the wind is making it look worse than it really is. Looks like maybe little under an inch by me.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

fordmstng66;989056 said:


> Still snowing in willowick, looks pretty good but I think the wind is making it look worse than it really is. Looks like maybe little under an inch by me.


Just by looking out the window here barely a half inch and looks like it stopped snowing, but then again I cant see shyt anyhow, lol.

Im just going to do the 1 am wake up/window check, 2 am, etc. Maybe by 5am I will have something to do, lol


----------



## fordmstng66

I am lucky I sleep until the phone wakes me up.


----------



## f250man

Tom you must be blind. LOL. It is snowing so hard here that you can't see the house across the street.


----------



## chevy$men

Are any of you guys going out plowing 2nite.....


----------



## Burkartsplow

Yeah Clap sent me the same pic as you. We have 2 inches here in lakewood right now. I am going to head out at 2 or 3 am and get stuff done. It is wet and heavy. My girlfriends parents live in New philadephia south the Clap and they have 7 inches already. Her mom asked me if I would come down and do the drive. The thing is we bought her dad a new snowblower last year and he does not like to get it dirty. It is so funny. He runs it and then brings it in the garage and gives the whole thing a nice wipe down till it is completely dry. he just goes out there and uses his shovel, but he has a bad shoulder and then comes in and complains about it hurting. His wife just says dont complain to me you have that nice snowblower there sitting the garage you can use. Well be safe out there guys and I am going to give clap and late night call and see how he is doing.


----------



## chevy$men

Burkartsplow;989098 said:


> Yeah Clap sent me the same pic as you. We have 2 inches here in lakewood right now. I am going to head out at 2 or 3 am and get stuff done. It is wet and heavy. My girlfriends parents live in New philadephia south the Clap and they have 7 inches already. Her mom asked me if I would come down and do the drive. The thing is we bought her dad a new snowblower last year and he does not like to get it dirty. It is so funny. He runs it and then brings it in the garage and gives the whole thing a nice wipe down till it is completely dry. he just goes out there and uses his shovel, but he has a bad shoulder and then comes in and complains about it hurting. His wife just says dont complain to me you have that nice snowblower there sitting the garage you can use. Well be safe out there guys and I am going to give clap and late night call and see how he is doing.


hey if you ever need help im need cleveland also send me a message....thanks:salute:


----------



## suzuki0702

wow nice storm on our hands...done with round 1! theres about 3-4" down in akron already...headed out again in two hours

its about time us southern guys get some and the northern boys miss out! lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;989089 said:


> Tom you must be blind. LOL. It is snowing so hard here that you can't see the house across the street.


Yeah I had my glasses off, lol. A good quick inch has fallen now so I will for sure be out plowing in the am. I took the dog out and he just loves the snow. I was chucking snowballs at him and he tried to catch them. Most of them just hit him in the head, lol. Its so funny seeing a 110lb rottweiler rolling around in the snow. The puppy still shows thru.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;988999 said:


> I made the mistake of leaving work and driving to Kent in the Focus to pick up my sister from school. Coming back up 43 in that car really sucked considering I am so used to driving the truck when it snows now.
> 
> The truck is ready to roll short of rear E-brakes. They seized up on me last night when I was towing my trailer, I ended up unhooking the cables to free them. The rotors and pads were shot anyways, so its not a huge loss, but spending money on the truck when I have not been plowing is annoying to me.
> 
> Also, if anyone knows of warehouse space for rent for a reasonable price on the westside of cleveland, let me know, I need to move my shop closer.


My cable borke every once in awhile you will hear them squeek then you just bang them with a hammer and they shut up


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Just got in....absolutely horrible out...i don't know exact totals but i'd guess 8-9 inches down so far.......


----------



## f250man

Well guys good luck and be safe out there. Im heading out now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I was planning on heading out and starting with neighbors but hell i walked outside and came right back in. it would be a loosing battle. its going to be a crippling storm here so im hoping people understand why their drives aren't going to be cleared to later on today. I honestly probably couldn't make it out and down the road with my truck and trailer.


----------



## fortywinks

Really debating going out right now because of the wind. But looking at the radar, and I'm no expert it, looks like snow is starting to diminish from the north/northeast over the lake. Maybe a couple 2-4 hrs more of snow for Greater Cleveland area? Everyone stay safe.

KB


----------



## MahonLawnCare

and another 4-5 down from last night.........ridiculous


----------



## born2farm

Well this has been an exciting storm so far. Got off work at 6:30 last night. Got the call to go sub for the same guy my dad does runnin one of there trucks....got there at 10 got home at 5 this morning figure ill take a 3 or 4 hour nap and go do my stuff...township guy calls at 6..hes stuck....went and fired up the tractor,,,woke dad up and went and pulled him out.....now im up so i might as well plow....15-20 down here with 4-6ft driffts


----------



## f250man

Well guys headed down to help the Clap out. Will have lots of pics.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

id say 8-12 since 6 last night. All done snowing at 7:15 go out later and clean it up after the city trucks bury them. Some moron was driving down the middle of the road this morning doing 15 with his hazzards on. Like really if ur scared to drive go home


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Got about 5 inches with some drifts. Stopped snowing here around 4:30-5:00 this morning. Wasnt very exciting at all, but made some money anyway. Sounds like everyone south of here got slammed!!! Well I can say for once, you can keep it!! Even that 5 inches was nice and heavy, couldnt imagine how it was down there.


----------



## kashman

well took the truck out yesterday 2 fill the tires yep i left the window half down 4;00AM im sweeping snow out of the truck everybody got double charged for this one


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Sounds like you guys are having fun


----------



## MahonLawnCare

14 inches down here with 5-6 foot high drifts through 7 a.m.....plenty of pictures to follow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

This storm sounds like our big mess back in March 08, except it stayed south. Lookin forward to the pics!!!

Sun is out here, might be able to get a tan now:laughing: Everything is all plowed and done here. This will give me a chance to really get thumpin on some spring work!!!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

hey big daddy clap called looking for a dump to haul snow..mine has the leaf box on it and it ain't coming off...maybe if someone has one he needs it...worth a shot


----------



## kootoomootoo

John Holmes snowfall here


----------



## suzuki0702

what whatta storm...im burned out goin to bed, gotta few pics for later


----------



## dmontgomery

we got about 6", really wet, heavy crap....12hrs put in.......clean ups in the morning


----------



## VBigFord20

There has to be a foot in the North Royalton/Brunswick area where most of my accounts are. It took me a hour just to get out of my drive this morning. There was a drift up to the window on the drivers side of my truck I had to dig out of. Then the newspaper lady got stuck in the street in front of my driveway. I drove across my tree lawn to get in the street in front of her and plowed a path all the way to the main road for her, then helped her dig her car out. I did all this before even starting on my driveway. Every account that I did today (except 2 in lakewood that hardly had anything) took 2-3 times as long as normal. I had a handful of call in's which was nice, and a few I had to turn away. They were just to far out of my way to deal with when there was this much snow down. I hate turning business away, but I guess that's how you know its a profitable day.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Anybody every snap the transfer case lever off a 90s ford? Well my couzin did that today hey at least it was in 4 wheel drive. But of course it didnt break like a bolt or something no. It snaps right through the solid pice of steel that connects to the transfer case. Its always something. I hope everybody had fun


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;989949 said:


> Anybody every snap the transfer case lever off a 90s ford? Well my couzin did that today hey at least it was in 4 wheel drive. But of course it didnt break like a bolt or something no. It snaps right through the solid pice of steel that connects to the transfer case. Its always something. I hope everybody had fun


My friend eric did that to his truck. He welded a nub to it then used a cable to make it work again. Its been holding up for him for 2 years like that, but its just his beater so he does not drive it often.


----------



## Easy

I snapped one off on an 88. Fixed it with a sleeve, can't remember if it was bolted or welded, but it worked great until I got rid of the truck.
Don


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;989970 said:


> My friend eric did that to his truck. He welded a nub to it then used a cable to make it work again. Its been holding up for him for 2 years like that, but its just his beater so he does not drive it often.


I think i am just gonna have him take it over to the welding shop i just had weld my plow they seem to be able to fix anything.


----------



## suzuki0702

well im done for now, im hoping tuesdays storm doesnt pack much punch because i have nowhere to put a lot of snow... i cant figure out if it was me, my blade, the snow type or what but i could not get the trails to quit. tryed going faster, less of a bite, angled, not angled...anyone else have this problem. i had some piles that were 100' long and 8' tall. i thought it was borderline loader work myselfwesport


----------



## clark lawn

we we had 18-24 inches here depending what part of town you were in. out for 19 hrs gonna take a nap and go do some cleanups and got a few i couldnt do because the roads were either shut down or just impassable


----------



## chevy$men

Hey guys what do you do when u have a plow truck but no clients but 1 i was driving around today looking for work 4 hours burning gas


----------



## kc2006

that sucked ROYALLY. I had the worst day ever. Everything went wrong, every place you were at you got stuck, the trucks transmission kept heating up, burned up the motor on the pump, bought a new one and it didnt work and the place closed for the day! OMG. So like 5 hours later I was back up and at it, but lost out on the 40 extra drives that called. Would of been alot of nice extra cash but instead today sucked.

Kick Kurt in the Sack Saturday BABY!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;990061 said:


> that sucked ROYALLY. I had the worst day ever. Everything went wrong, every place you were at you got stuck, the trucks transmission kept heating up, burned up the motor on the pump, bought a new one and it didnt work and the place closed for the day! OMG. So like 5 hours later I was back up and at it, but lost out on the 40 extra drives that called. Would of been alot of nice extra cash but instead today sucked.
> 
> Kick Kurt in the Sack Saturday BABY!


Ya know had you of not gone riding lastnight maybe you would of been ahead of the game


----------



## MeeksCo

Snow was just not cooperating today. 
Maybe because it's been so long since we've seen a serious snow fall in this area. 
I also had 100'+ drags that were 5'+ high and just not wanting to cooperate. 
To top it off....was it national leave your car in the parking lot overnight day?? I mean, people, how do you get home. 
There were random cars placed in the oddest places in all the lots. 
Windows wouldnt stay clean...
Fortunately, the plow and truck was ready to go and excited about the snow....Money Money Money


----------



## Burkartsplow

5 to 6 in Lakewood with plenty of drifts. A foot in brunswick and around that area.14 hours today and some extra calls for one time service. Good day besides getting stuck in a 3ft drift for about 15 minutes. I have pics and I will post them tomorrow. Do a little salting in the morning. Good day


----------



## MeeksCo

I got stuck 3 times today. 
The first time, the front was stuck and the back was sitting on a solid sheet of ice, I was able to get out and literally slide the bed atleast 8' to unjar the front. 
Second time, I backed the truck onto a 20' pile while on the phone! haha. Buried! That one took about 10 minutes to inch forward and backwards enough to get some esteem to shoot out of it. 
The third time, I decided my truck can move a 6' pile of snow, surrounded by lots more snow, and basically plowed a ramp that my truck drove up. LOL. 
It's not often I get stuck, but when I do, my truck screams to me: "Um, asswipe, i'm not a 1 ton dually, I'm a 1/2 with no weight in the bed".


----------



## suzuki0702

chevy$men;990028 said:


> Hey guys what do you do when u have a plow truck but no clients but 1 i was driving around today looking for work 4 hours burning gas


sit at home and drink coffee....?? drive around looking for work? gotta get signed on with a contractor..look in the yellowpages and start making calls dude


----------



## chevy$men

suzuki0702;990119 said:


> sit at home and drink coffee....?? drive around looking for work? gotta get signed on with a contractor..look in the yellowpages and start making calls dude


thanks i will do that 1st thing monday morning...:salute:


----------



## Lux Lawn

kc2006;990061 said:


> that sucked ROYALLY. I had the worst day ever. Everything went wrong, every place you were at you got stuck, the trucks transmission kept heating up, burned up the motor on the pump, bought a new one and it didnt work and the place closed for the day! OMG. So like 5 hours later I was back up and at it, but lost out on the 40 extra drives that called. Would of been alot of nice extra cash but instead today sucked.
> 
> Kick Kurt in the Sack Saturday BABY!


40 call ins...thats alot of extra drives.
There must not be alot of people in your area plowing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lux Lawn;990161 said:


> 40 call ins...thats alot of extra drives.
> There must not be alot of people in your area plowing.


Must be. I would be happy to get 20 call ins after a storm. But then again every 3rd vehicle driving down the road around here has a plow hanging from it


----------



## Young Pup

A nice wet heavy snow here. 8 to 11 inches fell in my area. I am beat and heading to bed. I need to get up to go out and do 1 lot. The church. They had something going on when I went to do earlier. :crying: I was hoping to not have to get up.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Hard telling what we had here, prolly a good 6 inches. have some pictures to upload sometime when i catch up on sleep. used a friends' utility tractor cs i had no way else of moving the drifts. I bought me 3 new garage door panels too lol. they were flimsy ones, the weight of the snow being pushed against them when plowing bent them. Good thing is that the places i were plowing are owned by my insurance man lol. Well another storm this week and so far i will be ******, o well i need to sleep been out all day straight.


----------



## VBigFord20

I also got stuck today, but I consider it a mini-stick because I was out of it in less then 2 minutes. I was plowing my house and decided I better push the piles back off the drive and closer to the fence otherwise the next time it snowed I would be screwed on the one side of the house. I have done this 100 times with no trouble but for some reason today I caught a rut that was in the ground from the tractor and both drivers side tires were in it and just spinning. I got out of it by going forwards then into reverse and gassing it out real fast, but judging the green and brown laying on top of the snow, I'm sure I damaged the yard. 

Better mine then someone else I guess.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I wonder if tim survived all that jersey snow those guys rnt used to that. And We didnt really get enough snow to get stuck. I mean enless its to point where i cant open the doors


----------



## kc2006

kevin f o about riding lol. there wasnt any getting a jump, i started plenty early but the breakdown and bs getting stuck messed me up.

and larry, a couple guys i know said they had about 50 call ins. the thing is these people call as many as they can and let the first one at it. i have 15 more on a list this morning, i bet ill do 3-5 only.


----------



## Lux Lawn

kc2006;990400 said:


> .
> 
> and larry, a couple guys i know said they had about 50 call ins. the thing is these people call as many as they can and let the first one at it. i have 15 more on a list this morning, i bet ill do 3-5 only.


For this size snow, I get Zero calls.
Everyone in my areas get there drives plowed. Because their is so many people doing it this also drives the price down.
I remember going out plowing during big storms and getting flagged down so many times that you can't make it home & when you do your pockets are just stuffed with money.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lux Lawn;990570 said:


> For this size snow, I get Zero calls.
> Everyone in my areas get there drives plowed. Because their is so many people doing it this also drives the price down.
> I remember going out plowing during big storms and getting flagged down so many times that you can't make it home & when you do your pockets are just stuffed with money.


When I started plowing back in 01 that was the case. Made all kinds of extra money doing call ins and flag downs. Now those are rare even with a big storm. Like Slone said, the prices guys are doing drives for are what he was getting back in the 90's. Gas then was super cheap, not 3 bucks a gallon like it is now. The heck of it is, to me anyway, the guys with all the new shiny flashy equipment are the ones charging shyt prices. Then their truck is for sale come April.


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;989949 said:


> Anybody every snap the transfer case lever off a 90s ford? Well my couzin did that today hey at least it was in 4 wheel drive. But of course it didnt break like a bolt or something no. It snaps right through the solid pice of steel that connects to the transfer case. Its always something. I hope everybody had fun


I had that problem on my 95 f150. The bolt that holds the shifter to the case gets corroded and eventually freezes up. The when u try and shift it won't move and breaks the shifer. Best thing to do is to find a junk yard and get new shifter and replace it. I drilled a grease fitting into it that I could reach from the cab. It is amazing how easy it was to shift after that. Good luck.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;990596 said:


> When I started plowing back in 01 that was the case. Made all kinds of extra money doing call ins and flag downs. Now those are rare even with a big storm. Like Slone said, the prices guys are doing drives for are what he was getting back in the 90's. Gas then was super cheap, not 3 bucks a gallon like it is now. The heck of it is, to me anyway, the guys with all the new shiny flashy equipment are the ones charging shyt prices. Then their truck is for sale come April.


I know its crazy how cheap some of these guys do driveways for. I get fliers for $150-$160 every year. You drive through my development and you see that these guys have like 10 or 15 house's in a row...its crazy. They only get them because they are the cheapest.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;990635 said:


> I had that problem on my 95 f150. The bolt that holds the shifter to the case gets corroded and eventually freezes up. The when u try and shift it won't move and breaks the shifer. Best thing to do is to find a junk yard and get new shifter and replace it. I drilled a grease fitting into it that I could reach from the cab. It is amazing how easy it was to shift after that. Good luck.


mike how hard will it be to get that stuff apart from the transfer case


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;990781 said:



> mike how hard will it be to get that stuff apart from the transfer case


Kevin

It was not too bad, you can reach everything from in the cab, just take all the plastic off around the shifter, and the boot, and you should see the bolt that holds it to the case, you may need to go under the truck for one or two connections. If i could recall mine broke on the casting, not the handle. I think there were a few bolts that held it in. I did this about 3 years ago, and it was pretty simple maybe an hour or so. Took me longer to make sure the new shifter was clean and lubed good, and not have problems. If you do a search there may even be a thread somewhere on the site about this, not sure about pics though.


----------



## grandview

Wonder how the Clapper is doing?


----------



## VBigFord20

Today's been rough. I got a call from a friend this morning that another friend of ours had a massive heart attack and died while shoveling his driveway last night about 5:30. He would have been 41 on Tuesday.

Don't let the snow work you to hard. Getting a bunch of drives done is not worth dyeing for.


----------



## clark lawn

i just looked over the phone log, since 730 friday night until 430 today i have had 231 calls, only 3 of those were from customers wondering why there drives wernt done. couldnt get down the road from either cars stuck everywere, hadnt been plowed and was impasable or the police had it shut down.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Id say we had 6" total, drifts were bad. Here are some pictures as my friend was running his utility tractor. Also one of the nice drift in our pool area between house and one of the buildings.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Looks like you got more drifts than actual accumulation, lol. Did you freeze your butt off on the quad??


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

and more.....


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;991031 said:


> Looks like you got more drifts than actual accumulation, lol. Did you freeze your butt off on the quad??


wasn't too bad cs sun came out yesterday but when it went down yes!


----------



## Lawn Guy36

What a day yesterday had 18hrs in the truck on Saturday.Today im going to rest and watch the super bowl and get ready for Tuesday.not sure what they are calling for snow on Tuesday hope its not that wet heavy stuff we had Saturday.


----------



## Chevy03dump

suzuki0702;987168 said:


> carlb and bossman and chevy03dump - duffys was the sh*t, been meaning to go there for a while that was fun lets do it again


It was nice to meet all of you. Yes, let's do it again. Been a tough few days, Had to use 4 wheel drive a few times to push threw. One of the few times a vee would have been nice. Take care everyone, trying to get my system back to normal before Tuesday. Seems like the older ya get the longer it takes.


----------



## WALKERS

Chevy03dump;991067 said:


> It was nice to meet all of you. Yes, let's do it again. Been a tough few days, Had to use 4 wheel drive a few times to push threw. One of the few times a vee would have been nice. Take care everyone, trying to get my system back to normal before Tuesday. Seems like the older ya get the longer it takes.


Story of my life lately. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

VBigFord20;990875 said:


> Today's been rough. I got a call from a friend this morning that another friend of ours had a massive heart attack and died while shoveling his driveway last night about 5:30. He would have been 41 on Tuesday.
> 
> Don't let the snow work you to hard. Getting a bunch of drives done is not worth dyeing for.


Nico, sorry to hear about your loss. I ended up turning down work due to the fact that driveway work stinks and no matter if we used the plow we still had some shovel work to do. Some were mad. I actually told one guy on the phone today this. He said I could come out at night and do the drive. My reply" and when would you like me to sleep". xysport Boy that felt so good.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is a good one JP, lol:laughing: Bet he had nothing for that. 

Nico, sorry to hear about that. 

Well looks like round 2 is on its way for tuesday-wednesday. Wonder how this one will turn out?? Looks as though the southern area will get smacked down again. At least you get about a day or so to sleep and get to semi-normal before plowing again. I say semi-normal because none of us here are exactly normal, lol I know Im not, I see a shrink once a month


----------



## LawnmastersMike

Mother nature sure did show me! I've been complaining all winter and we finally got a good snow! I went out Thursday morning at 5 am to start pre treating and by the time I was done I barely had time to take a shower and eat and was back at it Thursday night! I didnt get back to the house until 7pm this evening and didnt take but maybe 2 or 3 breaks to eat. I reckon I'd better rest up for round 2 coming Tuesday!


----------



## born2farm

Finally finished up today...about 18in was max in some spots. Suprisingly the quad handled it fine even with the the added wings. This storm might end up costing me alot of money lol...I keep saying I dont need a truck but after running two of the best plows (IMO) a speedwing all night friday and all morning saturday, and then i ran dad boss all day...now I want a plow truck.....BAD!!!


----------



## suzuki0702

what are you guys seeing for accumulation on tues?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

accuweather.com is predicting another 7 for us down here on top of the foot and a half we have down....


----------



## kootoomootoo

You guys with no work.....you know the storm is coming....put an add in the local paper before it gets here. 1st thing tomorrow morning guess what you should do before the snow get here tues.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

kootoomootoo;991367 said:


> You guys with no work.....you know the storm is coming....put an add in the local paper before it gets here. 1st thing tomorrow morning guess what you should do before the snow get here tues.


That and knock on some doors, put a few flyers out. Even if you pick up 10 that is a heck of a good start!!! Might only get a few more pushes out of them, but that is better than none at all!!


----------



## clark lawn

http://www.wfmj.com/global/category.asp?c=179433&clipId=4523753&topVideoCatNo=127770&autoStart=true

i was on the tv


----------



## kootoomootoo

It was fun getting the typical call in on sat.....I need to leave my house by 11am.......dude your road has 14in of snow on it.....don't plan on going anywhere in your toyota prius.


----------



## kootoomootoo

clark lawn;991376 said:


> http://www.wfmj.com/global/category.asp?c=179433&clipId=4523753&topVideoCatNo=127770&autoStart=true
> 
> i was on the tv


can i get your autograph.
ok what were you quoting for a drive by the end lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nice Alan Only thing I thought of was, that would have sucked to be on TV and your truck wouldnt have started during that clip, lol


----------



## kootoomootoo

did you clean your truck before they filmed inside....


----------



## MeeksCo

I like the shot at the end of the video....nothing but rust. lol. 
How did they get that shot? Hanging out the window?


----------



## VBigFord20

God I hate some people. I got a call from someone today *****ing that I did not plow there driveway yesterday and that they can not get out. I told them that they never sent back the contract for this season, nor did they call to say do it so how am I suppose to know they want there driveway done. 

Now this is the point I would normally get in the truck and go plow for them if they had been nice about it, but this dude was such an ass who would not listen to reason. After the day I have been having I polity told him to loose my number and find someone else to plow for him. I don't take kindly to people treating me like **** due to there own ignorance.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey GV,

Doign good! Got some sleep last night! First time I went home and got sleep LOL

Got up Friday morning at 5am, and got home to sleep lastnight right about kickoff time lol.


----------



## paradise1229

Sydenstricker Landscaping;991372 said:


> That and knock on some doors, put a few flyers out. Even if you pick up 10 that is a heck of a good start!!! Might only get a few more pushes out of them, but that is better than none at all!!


That's what I'm doing! I knock on all doors and leave ads behind. I'm also advertising for Landscape and lawn care on those ads. You'll never know who's going to keep your ad.

Just becuase you see people out with shovels doing a drive don't mean they won't hire you to do their drives. Made plenty the other day!

Alan,
Atleast you got some free advertisement from that!


----------



## Lux Lawn

I just saw on Channel 8 News....They said Forbes Magazine listed the city of Cleveland as having the worst Winter out of 50 major cities in the US.


----------



## kashman

Lux Lawn;991647 said:


> I just saw on Channel 8 News....They said Forbes Magazine listed the city of Cleveland as having the worst Winter out of 50 major cities in the US.


yep we made number 1


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Seems like Cleveland always tops the worst list of anything, lol. I never claim to live near Cleveland. Wish I was more than 40 miles east, lol. I hate that place like the plague.


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;991676 said:


> Seems like Cleveland always tops the worst list of anything, lol. I never claim to live near Cleveland. Wish I was more than 40 miles east, lol. I hate that place like the plague.


I ventured into Cleveland Friday, for the first time in years, and only because I had a taste for corn beef, and Slyman's hasn't moved to the suburbs yet. 
The best corn beef sandwiches ever!!!!
Don


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;991227 said:


> That is a good one JP, lol:laughing: Bet he had nothing for that.
> 
> Nico, sorry to hear about that.
> 
> Well looks like round 2 is on its way for tuesday-wednesday. Wonder how this one will turn out?? Looks as though the southern area will get smacked down again. At least you get about a day or so to sleep and get to semi-normal before plowing again. I say semi-normal because none of us here are exactly normal, lol I know Im not, I see a shrink once a month


Tom I think I caught him by surprise, because the phone went silent for a couple of seconds :laughing:

Not sure how this is gong to play out. But I hate plowing resi's on the weekend.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL JP I hate plowing resi's all the time, but there are more of them to do around here than commercial. So I take what I can get. 

Don, I have had corned beef from Slyman's once. That was the best corned beef ever!!!! But I still dont like Cleveland, lol


----------



## Easy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;991729 said:


> LOL JP I hate plowing resi's all the time, but there are more of them to do around here than commercial. So I take what I can get.
> 
> Don, I have had corned beef from Slyman's once. That was the best corned beef ever!!!! But I still dont like Cleveland, lol


Tom
I had an office at 22nd. and Superior, so we visited Slymans often. After I retired in 2000 I don't think I have been into Cleveland more than 10 times, and 5 of them were because of being subpoenaed for legal matters.
I used to hate working in Cleveland, and spent most of my time at my other offices in the suburbs.
Don


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

http://www.forbes.com/2010/02/05/weather-snow-storm-lifestyle-travel-winter-snowfall.html

heres the link But 60inches bahaha thats funny i avarage about double that close to 120a year.


----------



## clark lawn

kootoomootoo;991383 said:


> can i get your autograph.
> ok what were you quoting for a drive by the end lol


started at 50 for a little city drive on car wide and long.


----------



## clark lawn

kootoomootoo;991413 said:


> did you clean your truck before they filmed inside....


no it was pretty bad inside had been in it since friday night and that was sunday morning, i had just pulled into my shop and they pulled in right behind me.


----------



## clark lawn

MeeksCo;991417 said:


> I like the shot at the end of the video....nothing but rust. lol.
> How did they get that shot? Hanging out the window?


ya he hung the camera out the window.


----------



## kashman

Easy;991693 said:


> I ventured into Cleveland Friday, for the first time in years, and only because I had a taste for corn beef, and Slyman's hasn't moved to the suburbs yet.
> The best corn beef sandwiches ever!!!!
> Don


yes it is the only place 2 get one


----------



## kashman

im in the burbs but im still from cleveland


----------



## kootoomootoo

No1 for worst winter?

I didnt really think it was that bad at all.


----------



## clark lawn

Winter storm warning in effect from noon tuesday to 7 pm est wednesday... 

The national weather service in cleveland has issued a winter storm warning which is in effect from noon tuesday to 7 pm est wednesday. The winter storm watch is no longer in effect. 

Low pressure will move across northern ohio tuesday night. Snow associated with this low will spread into northeast ohio late tuesday morning. Periods of snow will then continue through late wednesday. Accumulations through sunset on tuesday will generally be between 1 and 3 inches. Another 3 to 5 inches of snow is likely tuesday night with additional snowfall on wednesday. Total storm accumulations through early wednesday evening will range from 6 to 9 inches. 

In addition... Windy conditions will develop tuesday night into wednesday causing considerable blowing and drifting snow. Northeast to east winds of 10 to 20 mph tuesday evening will become northwest wednesday morning and increase to 15 to 25 mph with occasional higher gusts. 

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A winter storm warning is issued when severe winter weather is expected. Heavy snow and/or ice will cause hazardous driving conditions. If you will be traveling in the warning area you should choose an alternate route if possible, or you should use extreme caution if travel is unavoidable.


----------



## TRKling

Easy;991693 said:


> I ventured into Cleveland Friday, for the first time in years, and only because I had a taste for corn beef, and Slyman's hasn't moved to the suburbs yet.
> The best corn beef sandwiches ever!!!!
> Don


I second that one there -- Slyman's is the best, with Danny Boy's coming in second.


----------



## Lux Lawn

clark lawn;991376 said:


> http://www.wfmj.com/global/category.asp?c=179433&clipId=4523753&topVideoCatNo=127770&autoStart=true
> 
> i was on the tv


Hey congrats on the t.v. spot man.

Can I bum a Newport???


----------



## clark lawn

thier not mine one of the other guys smokes them and he was in the truck last.


----------



## dmontgomery

supposed to get another 6-8" tomorrow.................February is turning out to be a good month so far.....


----------



## suzuki0702

dmontgomery;992304 said:


> supposed to get another 6-8" tomorrow.................February is turning out to be a good month so far.....


sure is but im gonna be hard pressed for room for some of these snow piles!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Well, guys ended up needing to have the back brakes and rotors done on the truck today. I heard something yesterday and thought it was just grime on them. Was going to powerwash the tires and stuff off today. Driving down the road I realized is was more involved than that.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I just did that on my truck a month ago in the snow. Had to do calipers, rotors and pads. Was pretty much a ****e job, especially in the snow and 20 degrees outside. Involved ALOT of swearing, lol


----------



## paradise1229

Here's the logo Boys! Imagine the leaf being bright green.
Yes, this is going on the truck.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;992500 said:


> I just did that on my truck a month ago in the snow. Had to do calipers, rotors and pads. Was pretty much a ****e job, especially in the snow and 20 degrees outside. Involved ALOT of swearing, lol


Even if I wanted to, I did not hvae the time to do it. Things are crazy here. Mom is back in the hospital, hopeful she will be home on Tuesday. I am trying to take care of her financial stuff and mine at the same time. Crap I just billed out the January crap on Sunday. I really wanted to go to bed but had to get that done. I am ready for bed now, but I need to do more paperwork. :crying: Plus check in on skyeye and see what they he ll is going on weather wise. payup


----------



## VBigFord20

Easy;991693 said:


> I ventured into Cleveland Friday, for the first time in years, and only because I had a taste for corn beef, and Slyman's hasn't moved to the suburbs yet.
> The best corn beef sandwiches ever!!!!
> Don


Damn you, now I am going to have to venture downtown soon for corned beef!!! I used to work on 23rd and St. Claire so we used to get Slyman's every other friday. That's the only thing I miss about working downtown.



Sydenstricker Landscaping;992500 said:


> I just did that on my truck a month ago in the snow. Had to do calipers, rotors and pads. Was pretty much a ****e job, especially in the snow and 20 degrees outside. Involved ALOT of swearing, lol


I got parts on order for mine. My truck has been pulsating when I stop for about a month and I did the front ones in the fall, so I checked the back and there gone. It was so cold my hands were shaking as I was trying to grip the socket. But given my luck this last week, the rotors are not in stock and will be here on Weds.

And not to sound like Mr. Depressing here, but not 24 hours after learning about the death of a friend does my aunt die. I got the call at 12:15 am from my mom who was there when it happened. I got about 2 hours of sleep last night then worked 10 hours today. Good thing the snow is going to be Tues/Weds, because Th/Fri/Sat I have to be at funerals. Talk about a crappy week.


----------



## OH350Crew

VBigFord20 Sorry for your loss and I know what you are saying about it being a crappy week. I broke my ankle on Friday afternoon. Plow wasn't hooked up to the truck, had to have my neighbor plow my driveway after Friday nights storm so my wife could get out. Got a another friend to cover the other driveways that I've been doing. With Tuesday's storm coming my wife said call some one to get the plow on the truck. So now it's hooked up. At least it is my left ankle so I can drive. Doc said I can't work for the next 4 - 6 weeks which sucks.


----------



## kc2006

got damn this go suck tomorrow night! No where to put the snow, can't windrow it over cus theres 3' of snow, not gunna be cool at all. I'm actually hoping this storms a bust and we get like 2" only. Dont need the money that bad to fight with it as much as we'll have to if we get the foot they're calling for.

That and the tranny in the truck keeps heating up. Don't know what it's deal is, shifts fine, doesn't get real hot just like 10-15 degrees hotter than normal. It's puking alittle fluid out when it hit's 165 which is still plenty safe temp. I dont get it.


----------



## Lux Lawn

I'm with you Kurt, hoping for 2" instead of 6-10. But I don't see that happening.
I would be happy to only do my route twice.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;992593 said:


> Damn you, now I am going to have to venture downtown soon for corned beef!!! I used to work on 23rd and St. Claire so we used to get Slyman's every other friday. That's the only thing I miss about working downtown.
> 
> I got parts on order for mine. My truck has been pulsating when I stop for about a month and I did the front ones in the fall, so I checked the back and there gone. It was so cold my hands were shaking as I was trying to grip the socket. But given my luck this last week, the rotors are not in stock and will be here on Weds.
> 
> And not to sound like Mr. Depressing here, but not 24 hours after learning about the death of a friend does my aunt die. I got the call at 12:15 am from my mom who was there when it happened. I got about 2 hours of sleep last night then worked 10 hours today. Good thing the snow is going to be Tues/Weds, because Th/Fri/Sat I have to be at funerals. Talk about a crappy week.


Sorry for your loss. and mine will need done in spring And i am with everybody 6 inchs wouldnt be bad just as long as its done by 4 am wensday morning


----------



## Lux Lawn

Nico--Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We just had prolly 6" the other day and almost everyone is out either pushing back piles with trucks or they have loaders and back hoes out there. Its going to get crazy here tomo, with 8-13" i think is the last i saw and then winds up to 40 mph gust wednesday. Ima try and keep up tomo and then when the wind kicks in ill quit untill after the storm and ill be a loader again.


----------



## Young Pup

Heading out in Columbus now. Been snowing since 3;30 or 4. Coating on streets and sidewalks Going to put salt down to help out the lots. We have heavier stuff coming in but by that time cars will all over the lots.


----------



## f250man

I would just like to say Thanks again Tom and Chuck for covering me on this next storm til I can get the truck up and running again. Steve


----------



## kashman

f250man;993031 said:


> I would just like to say Thanks again Tom and Chuck for covering me on this next storm til I can get the truck up and running again. Steve


what did you do 2 the truck


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;993031 said:


> I would just like to say Thanks again Tom and Chuck for covering me on this next storm til I can get the truck up and running again. Steve





kashman;993050 said:


> what did you do 2 the truck


X2 whats wrong you went to help the clap and broke something?


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I came back in. To many drivers out there that still don't know how to drive. Cars are off the road everywhere. I will go hit dirve lanes later before lunch. The heck with this I am laying back down.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;993031 said:


> I would just like to say Thanks again Tom and Chuck for covering me on this next storm til I can get the truck up and running again. Steve


Not a problem buddy!!! Always willing to help a friend out

Well it finally started snowing here. There probably wont be enough to work with till hopefully after the evening rush hour. Im cleaning the inside of the truck, fluid filmed the plow and my snowblower. Greased the plow as well. Not sure what kind of totals we will get, but I know it will be a bunch.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Has anybody heard about Landmark lawn and garden's Baseball field managment seminar on the 23rd In strongsville anybody going or know anything about it


----------



## kashman

1 hr and im going out tribes on sto


----------



## f250man

I spun a main bearing down with the clap so motor needs rebuilt or a new motor.


----------



## Easy

f250man;993634 said:


> I spun a main bearing down with the clap so motor needs rebuilt or a new motor.


That sucks big time!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

steve rnt you glad you got rid of that yellow curse :laughing:


----------



## f250man

Thanks kevin. I think it is still getting me now the truck is mad at me. I found a motor out of an 01 and if I pick it up I will have the truck back on the road by monday or sooner depending on when I pick up the motor.


----------



## suzuki0702

that sucks steve...how many miles you end up with on that engine?


----------



## VBigFord20

Damn that sucks about your motor. My friend called me all pissed on friday because he has a rod knock in his 01 Silverado 2500 and is going to need a new engine, so your not the only one. This month has been bad all around for everyone it seems. I blame it on black history month, haha.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;993787 said:


> Damn that sucks about your motor. My friend called me all pissed on friday because he has a rod knock in his 01 Silverado 2500 and is going to need a new engine, so your not the only one. This month has been bad all around for everyone it seems. I blame it on black history month, haha.


lol love it


----------



## kashman

f250man;993717 said:


> Thanks kevin. I think it is still getting me now the truck is mad at me. I found a motor out of an 01 and if I pick it up I will have the truck back on the road by monday or sooner depending on when I pick up the motor.


dont feel bad i had 2 put a motor in the truck in the fall


----------



## f250man

suzuki0702;993780 said:


> that sucks steve...how many miles you end up with on that engine?


191,000 miles on the engine and only head gaskets have been done to it so I cant complain to much but I would have had liked to get 100,000 more out of it before I had to replace it. LOL


----------



## kc2006

Was that a diesel? That kinda blows if it was.

I think my trans is on the way out, so the curse is everywhere. 

Not enough snow to go out yet, I'm gunna wait till about 2 then head out.


----------



## f250man

No Kurt it is the 5.4 gasser


----------



## dmontgomery

did sixteen hours today.......ready to sleep.......maybe another 1-3" tonight..........clean-ups tomorrow....


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

everyone is having bad luck, my buddy backed into a car that pulled in his way tonight and did a little damage to his 09, of course its his fault since he was backing up but come on ppl dont pull into the way cant you see all the strobes!!


----------



## Pirsch

dmontgomery;994109 said:


> did sixteen hours today.......ready to sleep.......maybe another 1-3" tonight..........clean-ups tomorrow....


Hey D... Got a place that you can aquire a contract with... The place is a Storage Facility in West Carrollton with a strip of buisness's in the front. The people they have plowing it now only did a single path up and down each row.

PM me and I'll give you the information. The owner of the Storage place is majorly ticked off at the fool low ballers they hired.

Good luck... Very little hand shovel'n also...


----------



## Pirsch

Anyone notice the lack of lighting some of these little guys plowing are using... I've seen so many of them little $10 blinker thinggys this past week I wanna puke!


----------



## born2farm

Well pushed a little today. Got everything busted open and going to go back out in the morning to do cleanups...spent most of the night rebuilding the A-Frame on one of the boss's my dad/unlce run....My dad hit a man hole 2 years ago with it and it bent the frame on his truck...the same plow ended up on my uncles truck this year and he hit a manhole and snapped the A-Frame on the plow.


----------



## suzuki0702

what a bust....weather.com changed there forecast to snow ending by 5am.....guess what, its done now! lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I swear these asswipes cant forecast their way out of a paper bag!!! We go from a warning to an advisory, to no snow to this that and the other. Millions of dollars worth of computers, satellites, radar, etc and they cant get shyt right. It is still snowing, dunno how much accumulation just know I gotta plow, lol. Im gonna run out in about an hour and start the fun!!!


----------



## MeeksCo

I usually stick by Weather.com's Hour by Hour...
I've seemed to have nothing but bad luck with the news channels. 
Weather.com disappointed me today, as well. 

Sorry to hear about your motors, your buddies, your transmissions, and your weather reports...lol. 
A bunch of bad lucks. It hasnt been the best year for myself either. 
Earlier in January, I split my t-case right in half along with the front and back u-joints to the front drive shaft.

Oh, also bought a $20 lottery scratch off today, and didn't win. That just pi**ed me off! lol.


----------



## paradise1229

I was looking arround on this site. According to some posts, Weather.com changed thier website and are reporting old forecasts. Saw it under Commercial Snow Plowing.

I'd rather stick with NOAA and Local Weather Reports.

Meeks,
How are you able to tell when the U joints are going to go?


----------



## MeeksCo

paradise1229;994388 said:


> ...
> Meeks,
> How are you able to tell when the U joints are going to go?


Are you being serious?


----------



## kashman

paradise1229;994388 said:


> I was looking arround on this site. According to some posts, Weather.com changed thier website and are reporting old forecasts. Saw it under Commercial Snow Plowing.
> 
> I'd rather stick with NOAA and Local Weather Reports.
> 
> Meeks,
> How are you able to tell when the U joints are going to go?


get your butt under the truck grab your drive shaft if you can wiggle it time for new one and you will hear a clunk when you put it in gear


----------



## kashman

f250man;994085 said:


> No Kurt it is the 5.4 gasser


iv got 160,000 on mine so 39,000 more yaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## paradise1229

MeeksCo;994391 said:


> Are you being serious?


Yes I am! I am mechanically inclined, but only to a certain degree. I can rebuilt small engines and diagnose those without a problem. I took a small engine repair class.

Thank you for the response Kashman.


----------



## f250man

kashman;994404 said:


> iv got 160,000 on mine so 39,000 more yaaaaaaaaaaa


Well kash you will be good to go if you dont develop a head gasket leak. That is what cause mine to spin the main losing oil and I think ant freeze started to get into the motor to.


----------



## suzuki0702

f250man;994421 said:


> Well kash you will be good to go if you dont develop a head gasket leak. That is what cause mine to spin the main losing oil and I think ant freeze started to get into the motor to.


if you lost your headgasket you've got bigger issues..those HG are multilayered steel.. not to mention that the mod motors have that thing where it'll start shutting down cylinders when it gets hot... how many miles did she last you? is that a 99? 99s had pre PI heads so if you get an 01 or up motor you get 40extra horses!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Round one is in the books. Gonna eat some grub, stare at the inside of my eyelids and get round 2 underway after lunch time. payup


----------



## MahonLawnCare

26 straight hours!


----------



## kashman

round 3 in the books


----------



## born2farm

Well just came in from round two...wind is really starting to pick up around here...headin out to milk the cows and see what the night brings....February has started off real good..i have plowed 6 days in a row so far.payup


----------



## Pirsch

paradise1229;994388 said:


> How are you able to tell when the U joints are going to go?


If you can wiggle your drive shaft and/or hear a CLUNK when you put it in Gear... You've got a U-Joint Problem.... Hopefully you may have greased it up unless it's one of those sealed ones...


----------



## f250man

suzuki0702;994438 said:


> if you lost your headgasket you've got bigger issues..those HG are multilayered steel.. not to mention that the mod motors have that thing where it'll start shutting down cylinders when it gets hot... how many miles did she last you? is that a 99? 99s had pre PI heads so if you get an 01 or up motor you get 40extra horses!!


It has 191,000 on it and the heads are known to blow the head gaskets and Ford knows about the issue and wont recall it. and I found an 01 5.4 that im picking up and its getting headers and true duels. So it will have plunty of extra power then a new computer upgrade.


----------



## MeeksCo

Paradise, 
When you are coming to a stop, or accelerating from a stop, and you hear clicking, clunking, and sometimes even whining or grinding noises (U-Joints make all types of noises, either they're old, damaged, non-greased, etc), then your Joints should be replaced. 
It's a real easy project to do. 
If you have a torch, a vice, proper hand tools, and a jack, you can do it! 
Save you a lot of money then going to a mechanic. 

A set of Joints for the front drive or the rear drive are usually no more then $30 if I can remember. 
Makes a world of difference. 
Can save on life from the transfer case, your transmission and your rear end! 
If you have free moving and greased U-Joints, then, you will get all of the performance and response out of your truck. 

REPLACING YOUR U-JOINTS CAN SOMETIMES BE THE EASIEST AND MOST IMPORTANT THING TO DO BEFORE THE PLOWING SEASON! ....(Along with all of the other little mandatory maintenance checks)

Spinning the tires on dry pavement can really danger them. Spinning your tires even a little bit coming out of a wet/icy pavement area and onto dry pavement can damage them as well. It's the jarring that damages them. 

One of the easiest/cheapest way to maintain them is to have your mechanic simply spend 5 minutes greasing them through the grease valves on each u-joint. Done! $20 to the mechanic!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just got done wih 3.5 rounds. Had to come home and eat some dinner and relax for bit. Thought this one was going to die out, but this morning the wind kicked up and the snow. Drifts and a some good steady snow. Going to head out later and do cleanups.


----------



## paradise1229

I want to thank you guys with the U Joints. Now I'll know how to diagnose those.

I lost alot of hours today! :realmad: My rear Driver side tire blew. It took almost forever with my parents running me to get what I needed. It happened in North Jackson. I was 1/4 way crossing Meander when My tire blew. I stoped at the corner of Lipkey and Rt 18. for those of you who knows that area. I had my whole day planned out!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

paradise1229;995127 said:


> I want to thank you guys with the U Joints. Now I'll know how to diagnose those.
> 
> I lost alot of hours today! :realmad: My rear Driver side tire blew. It took almost forever with my parents running me to get what I needed. It happened in North Jackson. I was 1/4 way crossing Meander when My tire blew. I stoped at the corner of Lipkey and Rt 18. for those of you who knows that area. I had my whole day planned out!


Dont you have a spare tire? and if that was me Id call a tire shop and have 4 new ones waiting. put the spare on and go there


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I haave basically been out all light hours yesterday and today. Im finished now, wind wasn't as bad as expected thank god. Still out of room at most places just from these 2 storms. The cold has beat the piss out of me tho! No damage done today so thats a plus, didnt even break the winch cable.


----------



## dmontgomery

this system just keeps coming.... customers are not gonna like the february invoices.....only one minor bumper crunch....no damage on my truck...guy was very cool....old car he didnt seem to be too worried abt it


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

But this system is making up for the slow decemeber and january we had.


----------



## kashman

round 4 in the books had 2 pull my buddy out of a sink hole rear tires where off the ground yep chevy pulls a ford out again


----------



## fordmstng66

I had 2.5 rounds 3 on some today, time to relax and head out in the morning to clean up.


----------



## paradise1229

KGRlandscapeing;995142 said:


> Dont you have a spare tire? and if that was me Id call a tire shop and have 4 new ones waiting. put the spare on and go there


Doing that today! Someone cut my spare!


----------



## paradise1229

kashman;995313 said:


> round 4 in the books had 2 pull my buddy out of a sink hole rear tires where off the ground yep chevy pulls a ford out again


I got stuck at the neighbor's round the corner in the ditch. My dad's small s10 Blazer had to pull me out.


----------



## born2farm

Well done with round number three and on to cleanups today, Man three snow days in a row is great. I think I finally decided on a plow truck. Im on the hunt for a1997 and up 3/4ton. Bed does not matter cuz I want to put a flatbed on it. Hopefully find one with a ****** bed but good cab and motor for a decent price. O ya the snow blower I bought deffinitly is the best investment I have ever made.


----------



## Young Pup

All I know is that I have a impression of the driver seat, it is on my back and butt. :laughing::laughing: Got everything done yesterday evening about 5:45, so I thought. 
Got home and got a call on it, be going to do that this afternoon. she said no rush, so that means I am in no rush.


----------



## dmontgomery

I am not complaining but I am ready to not be in my truck for the next couple of days....... I do have one lane to do today....


----------



## dmontgomery

that is true



Elwer Lawn Care;995239 said:


> But this system is making up for the slow decemeber and january we had.


----------



## Young Pup

dmontgomery;995902 said:


> I am not complaining but I am ready to not be in my truck for the next couple of days....... I do have one lane to do today....


I am not complaining either, give me a few more hours of sleep today and i am ready to roll. Well, let go over my plow first then I am ready to roll. payup


----------



## MahonLawnCare

kashman;995313 said:


> round 4 in the books had 2 pull my buddy out of a sink hole rear tires where off the ground yep chevy pulls a ford out again


with some government assistance!:laughing:


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Put another 10 hrs of plowing in the books today.We got hammered by the snow drifts had to do cleanups everywhere.A little weekend break would be nice.


----------



## suzuki0702

tell me about it...some of my seasonals have been calling me to plow the slush...sorry i have a contract for every 2"....still have to go do it dammit!


----------



## VBigFord20

I plowed almost everything twice in the last 24 hours. I woke up at 3 and plowed until 6am. Got breakfast and went to work thinking the storm was going to be a bust. There was 3" and it had stopped snowing, and the sky was rather clear at 6am. I worked from 6:30-4:00 then went out plowing again straight from work. At 5:00 I picked up my dad and headed to one of our buildings because the boiler was out . I got that fixed in about a half hours time while he did the walks at the building. I then plowed 3 more lots on the way back to the house. We had dinner and I went back out until 11 last night.

I woke up at 5:00 this morning and did 2 drives that I was just to tired to do last night. I think yesterday might be the most jam packed day I have ever had.


----------



## fordmstng66

Had over 12 hrs in yesterday and another 6 today Found out how cheap the NBS silverado bumpers are backed into a cement pole this morning, put huge dent in bumper. I was going no faster than 5MPH. Who puts a fire hydrant in the middle of a parking lot? First time I was in the lot and did not see it in my mirror while backing up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got 3 on most everything, 2 on a few. Was a very good storm though!!! Hoped to get at least a push or 2 out of it, but got 3payup Strobes decided not to work part of the storm. Screwed around with wires and what not, nothing. Got pissed and punched the strobe box very hard. Hurt my hand actually. And voila!!! The strobes work, lol. Some good ole fashioned arse kick repair. Now got a few days to relax until that little clipper comes thru in a few days with some more. I will take as much as possible since this is a short friggin month

Mike I saw the truck in the lot at drugmart after you told me about that. Nice dent, lol. That does suck to do on a new truck. But the first dent or scratch is always the worst on anything new


----------



## Burkartsplow

4 rounds out of this one. I was hoping for 3 and the drifting put me over the edge to 4. I am very happy with that. Today was out from 3am to 5pm. Everything is nice and clean and I pushed all piles back in an attempt to make room for future storms. I am going to sleep like a log tonight. Shoveling that wet heavy snow is quite a work out. I feel like the summer time shoveling a few yards ot topsoil. Well going to clean the truck off tomorrow and go pick up some salt. Getting pretty low and dont feel like scrambling before a storm to stock up. Had about 20 call ins and they all said they would call me for future work. So I guess I am going to have a longer work day once all my other regular clients are done. Well talk to you guys tomorrow. Hey steve sorry to hear about the truck. Hope the new engine treats you well. Once this season is over we need to get all of us together and talk snow stories,But we all know Clap will have the best ones since he is the plow king of ohio. Oh yeah, had a apt. manager who is about 65 years old today tell me how to angle the blade away from the parked cars in order to keep the snow from piling up behind them. I was tired and cranky when she gave me this lecture and told her I know how to do my job. Probably not the best way to handle it but the owner of the properties likes my work so I am not worried about it. I was like thanks and hang up the phone.Everybody get a good nites sleep.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;996645 said:


> I got 3 on most everything, 2 on a few. Was a very good storm though!!! Hoped to get at least a push or 2 out of it, but got 3payup Strobes decided not to work part of the storm. Screwed around with wires and what not, nothing. Got pissed and punched the strobe box very hard. Hurt my hand actually. And voila!!! The strobes work, lol. Some good ole fashioned arse kick repair. Now got a few days to relax until that little clipper comes thru in a few days with some more. I will take as much as possible since this is a short friggin month
> 
> Mike I saw the truck in the lot at drugmart after you told me about that. Nice dent, lol. That does suck to do on a new truck. But the first dent or scratch is always the worst on anything new


Tom. I guess it could have been worse but unfortunately that is not my first dent, so you are right it was a lot eaiser. I guees good excuse to buy a nice bumper.

Going tomorrow to buy new angle rams tired of thes leaking all over my garage, and filling pump after the route.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

fordmstng66;996758 said:


> Tom. I guess it could have been worse but unfortunately that is not my first dent, so you are right it was a lot eaiser. I guees good excuse to buy a nice bumper.
> 
> Going tomorrow to buy new angle rams tired of thes leaking all over my garage, and filling pump after the route.


For sure a good time to get a real bumper for that thing!!! I think there a few off road outfitters that make them for the new trucks. There was someone in the Chevy forum that put one on his truck last year.

Yeah plow fluid leaking everywhere does suck!!! At least it isnt that disgusting smelling 80w90 gear oil. That stuff makes me want to puke from the smell. Got a few good dry heaves when I changed the rear diff fluid on my truck


----------



## born2farm

Here is a question for you Wooster area guys. What is the plowing market like there and is there a lot of sub oppertunity? I want to get a truck next year, and know I can keep it busy here, but the year after I will be in college in Wooster and would be looking to pick up on some sub work. Anyone in this area?


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;996662 said:


> Oh yeah, had a apt. manager who is about 65 years old today tell me how to angle the blade away from the parked cars in order to keep the snow from piling up behind them. I was tired and cranky when she gave me this lecture and told her I know how to do my job. Probably not the best way to handle it but the owner of the properties likes my work so I am not worried about it. I was like thanks and hang up the phone.Everybody get a good nites sleep.


Haha, I love people like that. I had the building manager at the Lakewood building tell me something along the same lines back in December. He was telling me I need to get closer to the cars and to angle the blade to keep the trails away from the parking spots.

After he sat there and told me all this I asked him who signed his paycheck, to which he replied "Your mother". I told him to never question the guy whos families name is on the sign in the lobby that says "Owned and Operated by".

Its not the first time he has *****ed at me about something. Every once in a while he thinks that he has more authority then me for some reason.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;997243 said:


> Haha, I love people like that. I had the building manager at the Lakewood building tell me something along the same lines back in December. He was telling me I need to get closer to the cars and to angle the blade to keep the trails away from the parking spots.
> 
> After he sat there and told me all this I asked him who signed his paycheck, to which he replied "Your mother". I told him to never question the guy whos families name is on the sign in the lobby that says "Owned and Operated by".
> 
> Its not the first time he has *****ed at me about something. Every once in a while he thinks that he has more authority then me for some reason.


some times you got2 pull rank


----------



## VBigFord20

Hey, for any of the Cleveland area guys who have not herd this song yet, you should get a kick out of it. I laughed my ass off when I herd it last night.

Parma State of Mind


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;997263 said:


> Hey, for any of the Cleveland area guys who have not herd this song yet, you should get a kick out of it. I laughed my ass off when I herd it last night.
> 
> Parma State of Mind


sounds like brookpark 2 me


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;997263 said:


> Hey, for any of the Cleveland area guys who have not herd this song yet, you should get a kick out of it. I laughed my ass off when I herd it last night.
> 
> Parma State of Mind


and knock outs is the spot check the ladys out at knock outs


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Even if you angle it away from cars you still leave a trail behind cars. So i get some old people that you cant please its never good enough. Then i get other ones who just want one pass and it dosent have to be close to perfect. They actually come out and stop you. You just never know


----------



## LHK2

They nailed that song. Did they mention Pink Flamingo's and silver lawn balls?


----------



## clark lawn

i like the people that call and need their drive done and right as your getting off the phone they say " oh there is a car stuck in the end is that gonna be a problem?" Ahhh no ill just plow a ramp behind your car and jump over it with the truck.


----------



## suzuki0702

clark lawn;997670 said:


> i like the people that call and need their drive done and right as your getting off the phone they say " oh there is a car stuck in the end is that gonna be a problem?" Ahhh no ill just plow a ramp behind your car and jump over it with the truck.


ya then they want you to spend 15mins lying down in the snow hooking the chain up to pull em out for free...god i dont miss driveways!

well ive gotta tighten up some bolts on the plow and i think im going to change both driveshafts ujoints. wonder how hard its going to be any ideas? got two on the rear driveshaft and 1 on the front from the transfer case to the dana 60...any ford guys in here tackle it?


----------



## kashman

suzuki0702;997944 said:


> ya then they want you to spend 15mins lying down in the snow hooking the chain up to pull em out for free...god i dont miss driveways!
> 
> well ive gotta tighten up some bolts on the plow and i think im going to change both driveshafts ujoints. wonder how hard its going to be any ideas? got two on the rear driveshaft and 1 on the front from the transfer case to the dana 60...any ford guys in here tackle it?


shop did mine for 80.00 so i let them do them it is ez tho


----------



## f250man

suzuki0702;997944 said:


> ya then they want you to spend 15mins lying down in the snow hooking the chain up to pull em out for free...god i dont miss driveways!
> 
> well ive gotta tighten up some bolts on the plow and i think im going to change both driveshafts ujoints. wonder how hard its going to be any ideas? got two on the rear driveshaft and 1 on the front from the transfer case to the dana 60...any ford guys in here tackle it?


I dont pull people out anymore to much of a liability. And they are to sue happy now a days.

The u-joints aren't that hard to do.

Well guys trucks going in tomorrow for a new engine found one with 48,000 miles on it for dirt cheap.

So me and Tom are going to pick it up in the a.m. So when Im done the motor will have just as many miles on it as the truck did when I bought it.

So a new bed and cab and front face lift to the 05-07 look and I will have a new truck. Those years were the best looking in my opinion.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got the plow and ****e off the truck and ready to go get the engine tomorrow!! I will be glad to get the heck out of the house for a while, lol


----------



## f250man

Thanks buddy we will grab some lunch while we are out to.


----------



## kc2006

the 05-07 is the way to go! I'd like to find the nose from one.

I'm so close to being done with drives, this week has been nothing but a pain with one time calls. We were getting calles every couple minutes on the days of the snows, yet they call 20 people so by the time you get there its done and they dont even call you to tell you this like we were asking them to do. Then if you do the place, they want every inch of the drive clean, and it better be CLEAN! I had one idiot wait 5 days after the first snow to call, I do the place, he calls up crying theres still a layer of snow. I said well what do you want when the temp is up and down and it gets layers in it, and you did have 3' of snow!? I said call alittle sooner next time and it won't be that bad. He starts yelling at me that he did call early, i took too long to get there...he called wednesday night, i was there yesterday morning. 

PEOPLE ARE IDIOTS.


----------



## paradise1229

Oh Kurtis. . . . . . . Here yea go! Recogonize this peice of Art? 
HEY Guys, If you can't see it, Shoot me a PM w/ email and I'll send it.
http://www.lawnsite.com/showpost.php?p=3414400&postcount=19


----------



## paradise1229

born2farm;996940 said:


> Here is a question for you Wooster area guys. What is the plowing market like there and is there a lot of sub oppertunity? I want to get a truck next year, and know I can keep it busy here, but the year after I will be in college in Wooster and would be looking to pick up on some sub work. Anyone in this area?


Great to hear your going to . . . ATI! :waving::waving::waving:
I never went there for classes but, it's a good college!!


----------



## kashman

f250man;998047 said:


> Thanks buddy we will grab some lunch while we are out to.


where you guys going ill do lunch


----------



## born2farm

paradise1229;998124 said:


> Great to hear your going to . . . ATI! :waving::waving::waving:
> I never went there for classes but, it's a good college!!


Are you close to the area? Do you know what the chances are of getting on with a company there subbing?


----------



## born2farm

All you guys talking about quiting on residential and I am sitting here thinking on wether I am even going to spend the money to get commercial or stick with resis...lol


----------



## kashman

born2farm;998153 said:


> All you guys talking about quiting on residential and I am sitting here thinking on wether I am even going to spend the money to get commercial or stick with resis...lol


res is the way 2 go they pay what i ask not what the next guy will do it for


----------



## paradise1229

Borntofarm,

I'm nowhere towards that area other than several counties east of Wayne county.


----------



## f250man

kashman;998145 said:


> where you guys going ill do lunch


Kash we are going into P.A. to pick up a motor for my truck so it is the opposite way to have lunch with you.

We will all get together when the snow stops and do lunch or dinner.


----------



## Pirsch

Your letting Tom work on your truck? OMG I hope you have a fire suit and some good insurance! :yow!:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Pirsch;998218 said:


> Your letting Tom work on your truck? OMG I hope you have a fire suit and some good insurance! :yow!:


LMAO!!!:laughing: No Im just taking him to PA to pick up the motor with my truck. He is letting a mechanic with a nice warm shop put it in. Couldnt see doing a motor swap in this balmy 20 degree weather But I think we would need more than a fire suit, lol. Got hazmat on speed dial?? LOL


----------



## born2farm

kashman;998169 said:


> res is the way 2 go they pay what i ask not what the next guy will do it for


Ya I am still not sure which way I want to go with my business....On one hand I want to get a truck with plow and then run two snow blowers. Get what I can with the truck and cleanup with the blowers. The other thing I am thinking about is going small comercial with the truck and if I can get enough tight drives get a John Deere 2305 (or similar size) with front and rear blade.....


----------



## clark lawn

f250man;998205 said:


> Kash we are going into P.A. to pick up a motor for my truck so it is the opposite way to have lunch with you.
> 
> We will all get together when the snow stops and do lunch or dinner.


were you going in PA?


----------



## kc2006

kashman;998169 said:


> what the next guy will do it for


That's how they all are. Drives around here want it for 20 bucks, it best be done by 7, and it better be bare pavement. Only drives I do are ones that I can do in the day, I tell them all, odds are I won't be there till after 9 and they're all good with it. Make my money on the commercial work till 9 then make extra ching on drives.

people are still idiots though. lol


----------



## f250man

Going to Crash auto wreaking in greenville to pick up a 5.4 L motor with 48,000 miles for dirt cheap.


----------



## VBigFord20

Check this out.

Talk about OCD...


----------



## paradise1229

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Here's a local find if anyone's looking.
http://youngstown.craigslist.org/cto/1586974140.html


----------



## suzuki0702

f250man;998512 said:


> Going to Crash auto wreaking in greenville to pick up a 5.4 L motor with 48,000 miles for dirt cheap.


sounds too good to be true steve!!! what year? and how much?!?!


----------



## carl b

whats up guys ? I have been swamped . I didn't have any brake downs the last two plows :bluebounc:bluebounc: so I know the nexted will be he!! . 

sorry to hear about the motor steve .


paradise this is the best part of the ad . :laughing::

. New price due to girlfriend being a witch. 


I hope uall have a lot of payup after those snows .


----------



## Young Pup

VBigFord20;998532 said:


> Check this out.
> 
> Talk about OCD...


Very funny.


----------



## kc2006

i coulda got u that motor alil cheaper i bet steve. my girlfriends dad is best friends with frank crash, dude gives me whatever i want when we go out there. hes a cranky old guy but his prices are normally real cheap, hes got so much money he dont care.


----------



## f250man

The motor is out of an 01 expo and it needs the valve cover and timing chain sprocket out of my motor and the intake changed out and it will be ready to roll. Me and Tom just got back from dropping the truck off and the motor. So I hope by the end of the week I have it back.


----------



## f250man

kc2006;998644 said:


> i coulda got u that motor alil cheaper i bet steve. my girlfriends dad is best friends with frank crash, dude gives me whatever i want when we go out there. hes a cranky old guy but his prices are normally real cheap, hes got so much money he dont care.


Good Kurt when Im ready for the cab and bed we can take a trip.


----------



## Young Pup

Southern Ohio boys, read this:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=998896#post998896


----------



## clark lawn

hey guys just got back from a house explosion, sent 5 firefighters to the hospital. house is a total loss.
it was so cold standing in that water for 10 hours i dont know when ill get the feeling back in my feet.


----------



## Pirsch

Young Pup;998900 said:


> Southern Ohio boys, read this:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=998896#post998896


Thanks for the Warning.... and my Snow Blower isn't working... Hopefully it will be powder so this old broken guy can shovel it!


----------



## Young Pup

Pirsch;999195 said:


> Thanks for the Warning.... and my Snow Blower isn't working... Hopefully it will be powder so this old broken guy can shovel it!


No problem, but if you can you might want to work on ithat on Sunday just in case.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;999052 said:


> hey guys just got back from a house explosion, sent 5 firefighters to the hospital. house is a total loss.
> it was so cold standing in that water for 10 hours i dont know when ill get the feeling back in my feet.


Alan,

Hope those injuries are not to serious. Hope you have thawed out by now too.


----------



## clark lawn

http://www.wkbn.com/content/news/lo...a-House-in-Poland/2LgJSELHSUyisJc85hqiuA.cspx

here is a link about it. no serious injuries, feet still cold. 9 hours in the water in mid 20's is no fun


----------



## f250man

Glad to hear everyone is ok and the house can be rebuilt lives cant


----------



## Pirsch

Young Pup;999248 said:


> No problem, but if you can you might want to work on ithat on Sunday just in case.


In the works but if I need a part I'm SOL cause none of the places are open on Sundays! Duct Tape here we come! I might as well dig out my old electric power shovel!


----------



## Young Pup

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=999451#post999451

Go check out the map and legend guys. It was posted over on skyeye.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;999355 said:


> http://www.wkbn.com/content/news/lo...a-House-in-Poland/2LgJSELHSUyisJc85hqiuA.cspx
> 
> here is a link about it. no serious injuries, feet still cold. 9 hours in the water in mid 20's is no fun


Glad to hear the injuries were not serious.


----------



## dmontgomery

I am finding that resi's are a problem if you can't get there early. "Helpful" neighbors with blowers will rob you blind...


----------



## born2farm

dmontgomery;999668 said:


> I am finding that resi's are a problem if you can't get there early. "Helpful" neighbors with blowers will rob you blind...


This is very true. I am lucky enough to have my foot in the door at a very nice elderly neighborhood. There is about 250-300 homes in this neighborhood and 90% of them are 65 and up. This is nice because you usually dont have to worry about the neighbors getting out to do them. They are all nice blacktop driveways and simple pushes. Straight into the garage and no turn arounds. I currently only have 15 of them but after college I plan to flier the he!! out of this place in order to make my small tractor pay for itself.


----------



## Young Pup

Sweet here we go againayuppayuppayup

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=86846


----------



## carl b

I see 1-3 for me payuppayup


----------



## Young Pup

Don't be surprised if you don't go under sometime of advisory up there. Just a gut feeling.


----------



## carl b

I hope not I make better money off the little stuff . The last two have kicked my asz .


----------



## Young Pup

Yep these last two have had bad timing that is for sure. This one looks to do the same, but one not is that it is presidents day so hopefully traffic will be light. But I doubt it, everyone that has the day off will be out going to the sales at lazyboy and every other place that that has a sale going on.


----------



## kc2006

the last storms sucked. Nothing really broke, but I had to shell out 300 bucks for a tow and for a friends windows. I was stuck in a yard, he came to pull me out, I was so stuck that the hook on the end of the chain straightend and slingshot into his cab. Blew out the rear window and cracked the windshield good. Luckily it didnt hit him, it was like 2" from his shoulder. Coulda been really bad.


----------



## Young Pup

dang Kurt that was a close call.


----------



## kc2006

whens that snow suppossed to come JP? It's showin 8-10 for us. wtf!!


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;999888 said:


> whens that snow suppossed to come JP? It's showin 8-10 for us. wtf!!


Early Monday morning down this way at this time. Unless it speeds up, I would guess late morning there.


----------



## carl b

Where are you guys looking ? I don't need 8-10 .


----------



## kc2006

that map in the link JP posted


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think that map is showing how much snow is actually on the ground, not the amount forecasted. But I could be wrong!!

Well today can just smell my balls. Tried to leave this morning to go clean some places up and salt. Got the truck all warmed and ready. Then tried to start the Blazer to move it (single car drive) and get out. Well the pile wouldnt start. Had to push it down by the street and drive my truck thru the front yard. Then push the thing back up the drive with the truck. Came back this am and moved it back by the garage. Started checking things and could see any blown fuses, etc. It was cranking just not firing. Figured it is the fuel pump. Walk around back and kick the ****e out of the gas tank. Go back and hit the key, starts right up Now it runs just fine. I hate this morning already and the day isnt even half over. I think I will go back to bed, wake up in a few hours and try all over again.


----------



## carl b

all I get is link is broken.


----------



## kc2006

Tom, that sounds like my last saturday when we got all the snow. Truck wouldnt start in the morning, then sh!t kept breaking or getting stuck. At the end of the day I even got a nice kick in the sack, I didnt sleep all friday night, it was 9pm saturday when i got in from plowing, the damn door on the house wouldnt shut! I was kickin that mother like a pimp smacks his hoe and it still wouldnt shut! OMG i was about to have a mental breakdown. That day sucked big sack.

So I think i'mma pull my transmission one day this week. the 4r100's are known for the front seal going out in them and they'll leak when the trans gets hot. Well I think mines just so bad that it's letting fluid out at 165 which shouldnt be because that temp is low. Gunna see if I can do it at a friends shop, if not its gunna suck doin this outside.


----------



## Young Pup

carl b;999932 said:


> all I get is link is broken.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=999911#post999911

Go to page 16


----------



## Pirsch

What a Sunday... Thank Heaven's for Tractor Supply... Got my Snowblower working... was really happy about that...$4.20 belt! Come inside and find out that one of my dogs is almost dead. He's had some health issues but no pain. None the less I'm a total wreck! :crying:


----------



## kashman

Pirsch;1000324 said:


> What a Sunday... Thank Heaven's for Tractor Supply... Got my Snowblower working... was really happy about that...$4.20 belt! Come inside and find out that one of my dogs is almost dead. He's had some health issues but no pain. None the less I'm a total wreck! :crying:


that suck big dog fan myself hope he gets better


----------



## Young Pup

Pirsch;1000324 said:


> What a Sunday... Thank Heaven's for Tractor Supply... Got my Snowblower working... was really happy about that...$4.20 belt! Come inside and find out that one of my dogs is almost dead. He's had some health issues but no pain. None the less I'm a total wreck! :crying:


Glad to hear you got the blower fixed. Sorry to hear about the dog.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Had a couple of bad tranny lines that started leaking this past storm. Luckily I caught it early or it could have been bad. Replaced them and cleaned out he MAF and TB. Truck runs a lot better now. Ready for the next storm.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Pirsch;1000324 said:


> What a Sunday... Thank Heaven's for Tractor Supply... Got my Snowblower working... was really happy about that...$4.20 belt! Come inside and find out that one of my dogs is almost dead. He's had some health issues but no pain. None the less I'm a total wreck! :crying:


Pirsch, I hope your dog is alright.


----------



## suzuki0702

lux hows the truck coming? i saw your thread. thats a bummer


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Gonna change the oil today in the truck. It is close so just get it done now. It gets changed sooner than 3,000 in the winter since I think the engine works harder with all the low speed stuff versus towing a trailer. And my snowblower isnt working dammit!!! I think the belt slipped off or it broke. Should be an easy fix. I may need to make a run down to the ole tractor supply for a belt.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

You ladies down south ready for more snow again?? Looks like you will get the brunt of this one, like the others. Yall have been wanting more snow your way, well this season you sure as shyt got it!!! Im quite content with my couple inches out of the storms though. Plow once or twice and not beat on anything. Those are the snows that make more money than big time snowfalls.


----------



## dmontgomery

right we are getting it........they are saying 6-9 here today.........gonna sleep now cause tonight isn't gonna happen


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

dmontgomery;1001138 said:


> right we are getting it........they are saying 6-9 here today.........gonna sleep now cause tonight isn't gonna happen


Well at least you have been able to plow some good snow!!! I bet yall will be happy once winter is over, lol


----------



## hydrotechsplow

*Looking for a playmate*

Hey Dayton, I just joined. I live in NW Arkansas and I have kids in the Dayton area I try to get out and see. Thinking about bringing my '05 GMC 2500 w/ brand new 8' Western out when I come see them today. Any thoughts? What can a guy sub for hourly out there, does anyone need an extra sub?
Jesse 479-640-2053 cell (am I allowed to do that-I really didn't read the agreement on the sight)


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;1000811 said:


> Had a couple of bad tranny lines that started leaking this past storm. Luckily I caught it early or it could have been bad. Replaced them and cleaned out he MAF and TB. Truck runs a lot better now. Ready for the next storm.


Ya when i had my tranny rebuild this year they blew the last 3 and had to replace them. But in the fall i had to do power steering and the trans cooler and a line. Thou i still have a power steering leak i am not sure if its dripping out of the rack or they left some of the old line in or what


----------



## Easy

A quick question.. Does anyone have a Dodge truck they replaced the steering box on? I had the dealer replace mine just over a year ago, and since then it seem as if the truck will turn to the left better than the right. (smaller radius, tighter turn)
I never heard of this, and neither has anyone else I talked to.
2005 Ram 2500 quad cab. with hemi
Don


----------



## Lux Lawn

suzuki0702;1000942 said:


> lux hows the truck coming? i saw your thread. thats a bummer


I'm good right now.

Must have me confused with someone else.
Hope you didn't jinx me.


----------



## oakmax

*Lookin for jobs Youngstown/warren*

Hi I got my rig (1ton chevy/boss v) last year and currently do about 10 jobs between my rentals and family/friends. Lookin for a little morework on the off time.This year I pushed lots of snow. If anyone in the youngstown/warren area needs a hand lmk. 
Chris
call or text
330-651-5445


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

hydrotechsplow;1001169 said:


> Hey Dayton, I just joined. I live in NW Arkansas and I have kids in the Dayton area I try to get out and see. Thinking about bringing my '05 GMC 2500 w/ brand new 8' Western out when I come see them today. Any thoughts? What can a guy sub for hourly out there, does anyone need an extra sub?
> Jesse 479-640-2053 cell (am I allowed to do that-I really didn't read the agreement on the sight)


What part of NW Arkansas?? My wife is from Bentonville and lived in Eureka Springs. We were just down there in July.  Nice area to visit and hotter than crap!!!


----------



## Metz

oakmax;1001307 said:


> Hi I got my rig (1ton chevy/boss v) last year and currently do about 10 jobs between my rentals and family/friends. Lookin for a little morework on the off time.This year I pushed lots of snow. If anyone in the youngstown/warren area needs a hand lmk.
> Chris
> call or text
> 330-651-5445


hey bro, 
i'm in y-town, i plow about 10-12 parking lots and 25-30 driveways in liberty/girard/hubbard, but i also have a few driveways and a big parking lot in howland. if i ever have a breakdown (knock on wood), and i need a hand covering my howland spots, you interested?
Ryan


----------



## hondarider203

i to could be interestade i live just north of cortland what lots what would they pay in the case you would need the help


----------



## suzuki0702

Lux Lawn;1001218 said:


> I'm good right now.
> 
> Must have me confused with someone else.
> Hope you didn't jinx me.


im gonna go look at the thread i swear it was ur truck!! 

well looked, cant find it.. white 95 or 96 f250 ...cracked frame?? maybe i dug up an old thread possibly? maybe i was on lawnsite i always get you confused with another guy over there.....brb


----------



## clark lawn

well its snowing here now. i would really like it to only be about 2 inches so we can go out and get it done and over with real quick.


----------



## hydrotechsplow

Gravette. I'm in Bentonville everyday. My wife works at the new hospital in Bentonville. Small world, huh?


----------



## Pirsch

Lux Lawn;1000829 said:


> Pirsch, I hope your dog is alright.


Thanks Lux... He died this morning at about 3:30 a.m. Took him down to get Cremated and my old lady is a total wreck. That was her baby but now she wants a tiny puppy to fill some of the void.

So much for taking her on Vacation in the Summer!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

hydrotechsplow;1001674 said:


> Gravette. I'm in Bentonville everyday. My wife works at the new hospital in Bentonville. Small world, huh?


Sure is!!! It sure was fun visiting down there. Her grandma lives down in Eagle Rock Missouri which is pretty close to Eureka Springs. We went down thru Pea Ridge and saw the first wal mart too. We are probably coming back down that way this summer again. Only stayed a few days last time, but gonna try for at least a week and a half.


----------



## carl b

clark lawn;1001630 said:


> well its snowing here now. i would really like it to only be about 2 inches so we can go out and get it done and over with real quick.


x 2

are you rested up ?

I had a meeting today new client. I sold the job I should be swamped this spring .:bluebounc


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

suzuki0702;1001590 said:


> im gonna go look at the thread i swear it was ur truck!!
> 
> well looked, cant find it.. white 95 or 96 f250 ...cracked frame?? maybe i dug up an old thread possibly? maybe i was on lawnsite i always get you confused with another guy over there.....brb


i believe it was leslin lawn i think i saw it too

Ok so i Need to find a 3/4 diameter 2 inch long wheel bolt with like 1/2 or 5/8s threaded on the nut side |==- If you get the idea


----------



## clark lawn

carl b;1001836 said:


> x 2
> 
> are you rested up ?
> 
> I had a meeting today new client. I sold the job I should be swamped this spring .:bluebounc


about as rested as im gonna get for a while.


----------



## carl b

yep, I was plowing with 3-4 hours sleep for a week . one night I rebuilt a pump than plowed gas roads . 



Craig,
broke his frame ?


----------



## VBigFord20

Pirsch, sorry about your dog. I'd be a wreck if mine died, so I can imagine how your feelin.

Looks like we might get 4" out of this storm up here in greater Cleveland. I just hope my truck starts in the morning, I think the battery is on its way out. I put the focus in my wood shop (which is a TIGHT squeeze to say the least) so I could put the truck in the garage in hope that it helps it start. Plus I got my jumper box charged up and in the truck just in case. I guess I'll be hitting Murry's tomorrow afternoon. Also got my new rear rotors and pads sitting in the trunk of the focus for the truck but was in no mood to do that tonight.

As much as I want more snow, I could use a thaw. Some of my customers have zero room to pile anything else. There is one lady I do who has a horseshoe drive and the 30' of grass between the horseshoe has snow about 6' tall all the way across. It looks like I built a mountain in her front yard.

Oh, if anyone is looking for another truck, my friend Mike is selling his GMC. He is getting out of landscaping and going into HVAC so he is looking to get rid of stuff.
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/1600791415.html

Its not as clean as it looks in the pic, but its not a bad truck for the price.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Pirsch;1001689 said:


> Thanks Lux... He died this morning at about 3:30 a.m. Took him down to get Cremated and my old lady is a total wreck. That was her baby but now she wants a tiny puppy to fill some of the void.
> 
> So much for taking her on Vacation in the Summer!


Pirsch, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dog. I know how tough it is after just going through the same thing. Dogs really do become a big part of our lives and familys.
Hang in there buddy.


----------



## carl b

Easy;1001195 said:


> A quick question.. Does anyone have a Dodge truck they replaced the steering box on? I had the dealer replace mine just over a year ago, and since then it seem as if the truck will turn to the left better than the right. (smaller radius, tighter turn)
> I never heard of this, and neither has anyone else I talked to.
> 2005 Ram 2500 quad cab. with hemi
> Don


they may have shimmed it incorrectly . than to fix it they just aligned it to run strait .


----------



## suzuki0702

KGRlandscapeing;1001842 said:


> i believe it was leslin lawn i think i saw it too
> 
> Ok so i Need to find a 3/4 diameter 2 inch long wheel bolt with like 1/2 or 5/8s threaded on the nut side |==- If you get the idea


yeah thats who it was !! i couldnt find the damn thread though thought i was going insane!!! im rested up now but this storm is turning out to be another cleveland forecast...they said it was coming down good and im looking out the window and its not even snowing!!!:realmad: i was on the hunt today for a 1" x 9" pivot bolt for my ultramount, took me three hours to find it... sohars, cenweld, quick service welding, fastenal, coias, not one western dealer had it. called cross 5 times no body wanted to answer the phone down there...eff that place! anyways long story even longer....D and W fasteners in barberton...they've got every stinking bolt you could imagine!!! no bs... anyways check that place kevin 330-745-5944..if anyone has it they have it!!!


----------



## born2farm

Well we got a little over three down here right now. I was at the gas station and a fellow local plower stopped me and wanted to know if I would run one of his trucks for him. I had to turn the offer down since we might have school tomorrow:crying: Well back on the hunt for my next plow vehicle.


----------



## hydrotechsplow

My grandma lived in Shell Knob, MO before she passed. Its real close to Eagle Rock. My mom went to school in Blue Eye. Next time you get out this way check out the shows in Branson, MO or Monte Ne Chicken House in Rogers (right next to Bentonville) for some of the best southern fried chicken you'll ever have.


----------



## 496 BB

Hey guys nice to see some fellow Ohioians. Im new here as Im sure you can tell but have a question for ya guys. Im looking at a 97 K2500 with 213K miles on it. Lots rebuilt or new but not motor. Its a 350. Would you hesitate if it drove right? Im going to look at it this week when I have time. Im new to plowing and am looking for one casually. Im kinda stuck on wether to buy this late in season or not. I would only use it for plowing so would hate to buy and sit all summer 

Anyhow Ive been doing sidewalks for couple years to help a buddy who has some pretty big contracts. I was asked if I would run the crew and it went from there. Something about it I liked and I was getting paid same as truck so went ahead and did it. Not doing it anymore as they found cheaper labor but I would help you guys out if you needed it. I got a crew.

Anyhow Im sure Ill be talking to ya fellas soon enough.

Chris


----------



## MahonLawnCare

inch and a half down up here...going to bed and sending everyone out when it gets a little more interesting out


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

skip school brock, its that easy!


----------



## born2farm

i wish it was that easy travis...i need to make it to school if I even want to try and past chemistry. in my opinion my business should not come before school if i can help it


----------



## born2farm

question for you guys...what class safety vest is required to meet Ohio laws...I heard somewhere that anybody preforming service must wear one. I was thinking about getting a couple to wear especially at night snow blowing...do I need class ll or class lll


----------



## Pirsch

born2farm;1002084 said:


> question for you guys...what class safety vest is required to meet Ohio laws...I heard somewhere that anybody preforming service must wear one. I was thinking about getting a couple to wear especially at night snow blowing...do I need class ll or class lll


Don't really know about for the plow work but for the Fire Service it's Class 3... Majorly Visible on the roads... Depending on where you go will depend on the price difference!

Check with Parr Safety and Lab Safety they might be able to get you some decent stuff. You can always just buy a roll of it and have it sewn on one of your coats. We did that with some Carhardts for Auto Extrication gear. Worked great!


----------



## kc2006

I heard up this way they're only getting you if your working near main routes. I bought some el cheapo vest just to keep in the truck, I'll never wear it till I get stopped.

We have maybe 2" down here, I should probably be sleepin but I can't. Heading out at 2 to make first round on everything.


----------



## born2farm

ya i have one class three vest that i got through the fire dept. supposed to be worn over turnout gear on MVA's. I was going to get a couple that I could give to anybody working for me. Especially with employees snowblowing city walks at night I would like to have them where something that will draw a little bit of attention. If I ever get big time and keep employees I will probably invest in wind proof water proof custom coats for everybody. My one helpers mom works for Kokosing Construction so she is going to pick me up a couple of theres.


----------



## born2farm

Either he forgot to put a zero on this price or this stuff is stolen. I emailed him and hope to go look at it tomorrow...no way $3500 is legit...if so ill show up with cash


----------



## born2farm

link would be nice huh

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/1584916619.html


----------



## kootoomootoo

born2farm;1002218 said:


> Either he forgot to put a zero on this price or this stuff is stolen. I emailed him and hope to go look at it tomorrow...no way $3500 is legit...if so ill show up with cash


Its a scam


----------



## Lux Lawn

born2farm;1002218 said:


> Either he forgot to put a zero on this price or this stuff is stolen. I emailed him and hope to go look at it tomorrow...no way $3500 is legit...if so ill show up with cash


No way thats $3500, something not right.


----------



## f250man

If its not stolen it is a fake ad. I have been hearing about people posting ads and when you get there they are trying to rob you. So Brock don't go alone and be careful


----------



## born2farm

i figured it was a scam..if he ever emails me back and is from around here ill take my buddy with me....nothing my little 357 Mag. and his Blackhawk cant scare offwesport well looks like im headed back out for round two of this storm.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well round one is down and done. Snowing good again now, so round 2 will be in a few hours. Looks like snow the rest of the week too!! I would like to try and hit 10 pushes this month, but I doubt it. But you never know!!!

hydrotechsplow, we will for sure go check out that chicken place in Rogers. Looks like we are getting our vacation plans already for the summer!! Who knows, we will probably run into each other when we come down.


----------



## suzuki0702

who here accepts credit cards? i just started. im using intuit 12.95/month no contract no equipment. 3%/per transaction.its an online terminal. paypal wants 30/month plus 3%.....ive got one commercial account paying with it and can pay for 2 years with the rest of the season. anybody else?


----------



## dmontgomery

18 hours of plowing in the last 24...... ready to sleep...............The dump truck I bought was paid off around hour 11..... Sure is nice to add a truck......and not have any cash out of the bank account. 

I need a recommendation for drive tires for the dump......it has 19.5 rims....... I was thinking about going with retreads to save some money........but I want something that will be good in the snow......with the proper weight on the bed of course.........

Gonna move my Snoway 29 to the dump as a backup next season........I put a V on the Ram....


They are talking about another round of snow this weekend. This is now officially my best season monetarily


----------



## born2farm

well my uncle cost me a lot of money today I have a feeling he just left for Hawaii tonight and put me in charge of his plowing (8 drives plus sub-work when they call if I have time). Well he left me his truck (chevy2500 with 8'2" Boss V) Started out this morning and decided to go do my hardest drive. Figured that I couldnt do it in a truck so I was looking for something to tell me I didnt need to spend the money on one lol. Well I did it in a third of the time I do with a quad. Ran all day warm and loved it. I got to buy one now lol.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;1003062 said:


> well my uncle cost me a lot of money today I have a feeling he just left for Hawaii tonight and put me in charge of his plowing (8 drives plus sub-work when they call if I have time). Well he left me his truck (chevy2500 with 8'2" Boss V) Started out this morning and decided to go do my hardest drive. Figured that I couldnt do it in a truck so I was looking for something to tell me I didnt need to spend the money on one lol. Well I did it in a third of the time I do with a quad. Ran all day warm and loved it. I got to buy one now lol.


He didnt cost you anymoney every boy needs a good truck. I take that back every man with skills should have a good truck


----------



## kc2006

dmontgomery;1002974 said:


> 18 hours of plowing in the last 24...... ready to sleep...............The dump truck I bought was paid off around hour 11..... Sure is nice to add a truck......and not have any cash out of the bank account.
> 
> I need a recommendation for drive tires for the dump......it has 19.5 rims....... I was thinking about going with retreads to save some money........but I want something that will be good in the snow......with the proper weight on the bed of course.........
> 
> Gonna move my Snoway 29 to the dump as a backup next season........I put a V on the Ram....
> 
> They are talking about another round of snow this weekend. This is now officially my best season monetarily


the guy i sub with uses retreads on his 4500 dodge, really nice tires with a good tread design. Hey if they can haul 80K lbs on semi's they gotta work for us. I saw some companies have the bfg all terrain design they're doing now, heard it's actual bfg molds.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brock i had the same fealing, i ran my budies 09 f250 while he was in class and damn i like lol. But later on today he found out that a car can side swipes a boss spreader at 35 mph and the spreader will still work! just tweaks it slightly and pushes into the tailgate......


----------



## Young Pup

dmontgomery;1002974 said:


> 18 hours of plowing in the last 24...... ready to sleep...............The dump truck I bought was paid off around hour 11..... Sure is nice to add a truck......and not have any cash out of the bank account.
> 
> I need a recommendation for drive tires for the dump......it has 19.5 rims....... I was thinking about going with retreads to save some money........but I want something that will be good in the snow......with the proper weight on the bed of course.........
> 
> Gonna move my Snoway 29 to the dump as a backup next season........I put a V on the Ram....
> 
> They are talking about another round of snow this weekend. This is now officially my best season monetarily


bring it on. After I get some sleep tonight and on Wednesday. :yow!urplebou Had a good time down here. Made it through with no issues. Knock on wood. need to look over teh plow and check it all out. Some long hours but well worth it.


----------



## kc2006

see i like snows like today. Maybe 3" at places and still got to spend 11 hours plowing. Easy pushing, most of the time was in 2wd, not like that 18-24" crap. 

I'm actually gunna try to get to sleep by 10, head out at 3 to clean up places. Make dat money


----------



## Young Pup

I am heading to bed now. I am thinking a salt run in the am that is for sure. :yow!:


----------



## TRKling

dmontgomery;1002974 said:


> I need a recommendation for drive tires for the dump......it has 19.5 rims....... I was thinking about going with retreads to save some money........but I want something that will be good in the snow......with the proper weight on the bed of course.........


Look at the Goodyear G159's -- We run that tread pattern on all our 2 wheel drive dump trucks. Even without the weight of salt behind us, we can still plow with that those tires.


----------



## Burkartsplow

recieved just 2 inches last night. got another round in today. have to head out later and cleanup some lots and i think i can sleep in tomorrow. been a good week of snow.heading to willoughby to fix a lot for a company that does not know how to plow. big money for emergency services.


----------



## slone

where in willoughby? not a post office i hope. just kiddin.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

slone;1004072 said:


> where in willoughby? not a post office i hope. just kiddin.


Thanks Dave:realmad: I wouldnt think mine would need fixed, lol. It was bare pavement as of 5 this morning.

I am interested to see what lot it is you are fixing Aaron. Probably know who is doing it and could use a real good laugh!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;1003949 said:


> recieved just 2 inches last night. got another round in today. have to head out later and cleanup some lots and i think i can sleep in tomorrow. been a good week of snow.heading to willoughby to fix a lot for a company that does not know how to plow. big money for emergency services.


Thats a long haul for you buddy, better charge them double.


----------



## slone

looks like we might pick up some snow here real quick


----------



## slone

cavs make a trade for jamison


----------



## Pirsch

born2farm;1003062 said:


> Well I did it in a third of the time I do with a quad. Ran all day warm and loved it. I got to buy one now lol.


Hey if you wanna get rid of the quad let me know and how much and all the other details... I can make payments on it....I've got work look'n at me down here but all I have is a 1 stage snowblower!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

slone;1004176 said:


> looks like we might pick up some snow here real quick


Where?? I saw we may get 1-2 tonite with some freezing drizzle


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Got my 250 back together welded the casting and had to come up with a new pivot bolt and now its so easy


----------



## Burkartsplow

it was a dollar general on euclid ave.


----------



## Burkartsplow

it was a dollar general on euclid ave.


----------



## fordmstng66

Burkartsplow;1004293 said:


> it was a dollar general on euclid ave.


Is that the one by the YMCA? I drive by that one on the way to one of my places in downtown willoughby.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Burkartsplow;1004293 said:


> it was a dollar general on euclid ave.


how's level 1 been treating you?


----------



## Burkartsplow

MahonLawnCare;1004506 said:


> how's level 1 been treating you?


besides having to check in and out it is good. i was able to negotiate a fair price for the properties i do and it is all about knowing how to work there system to maximize your profits working for them. my representative i work with is good and always there if i need anything.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I see this Level 1 has an add on CL looking for plow guys in Willoughby. I take it this is a prop. management co?? I would like to know a lil more about them since they are looking right in my area. Or is this too hush hush for anyone to divulge with me??


----------



## PTSolutions

anyone interested in getting together at a quaker steak for wing night sometime? just got a craving for their wings lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

ProTouchGrounds;1004891 said:


> anyone interested in getting together at a quaker steak for wing night sometime? just got a craving for their wings lol


That would be great!!! We can all sit around with a few beers, wings and share some snow plowing war stories, lol. And maybe a few of us can get some good laughs and do the atomic wing challenge


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I don't know Tom...I just signed on with Level 1 about two weeks ago...they're pretty secret...in fact, if we told you we'd have to kill you!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Burkartsplow;1004594 said:


> besides having to check in and out it is good. i was able to negotiate a fair price for the properties i do and it is all about knowing how to work there system to maximize your profits working for them. my representative i work with is good and always there if i need anything.


they seem pretty decent so far...all the paperwork is super annoying. I just wondered if you had been paid and was hoping they're not going to be another USM


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thing I dont get is why are they looking for guys this late in the season?? Did they hire some moron contractors who lost their a$$es and quit?? I usually have to question something like this so far into the season. Never really wanted to sign on with some big management conglomerate since you see so many horror stories on here. Or is it most people are too lazy to do the paperwork properly and dont read every inch of fine print on the contracts??


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1005118 said:


> Thing I dont get is why are they looking for guys this late in the season?? Did they hire some moron contractors who lost their a$$es and quit?? I usually have to question something like this so far into the season. Never really wanted to sign on with some big management conglomerate since you see so many horror stories on here. Or is it most people are too lazy to do the paperwork properly and dont read every inch of fine print on the contracts??


I think its because you have to wait so long to get payd Working for a local contractor you go tops 60 days from date of service. And at least you have a face and know who you go looking for when you dont get paid.


----------



## EPPSLLC

they tried to get me on the hook ... no way ... I have made it a point that we will do no work for those types of companies. My business has solid leads, employees and customers, i'll get my own work...


----------



## EPPSLLC

and on my net 15 terms i might add


----------



## WALKERS

THIS HAS BEEN THE BEST WINTER IN A LONG TIME!!!payupxysportxysport


----------



## WALKERS

:bluebouncSEND US SOME MORE MOTHER NATURE:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## f250man

Hey Josh im glad you finally got some snow to push around down there. I see you might have a storm coming in on Sunday night into Monday if it stays on the track its going now.


----------



## WALKERS

Steve I think we broke records down here so far. The amount of snow we usually get we surpassed a week ago.


----------



## f250man

And the Lube sounds like fun which one where you thinking about going to.


----------



## f250man

Thats cool Josh Now maybe you can get some more snow work next yr since everyone will be jumping on having a plow contractor if this happens in the future


----------



## WALKERS

The damage so far broken right turn signal on plow.
Broke pin of for vibrator.
ripped off all my factory mud flaps.
Strobe hide away quit working.

If anyone nows where I can get some soft mud flaps for a f 250 NOT the hard plastic molded ones. I would appreciate it.


----------



## f250man

Well Josh at least yours where miner. I blow my motor to pieces going down to help the Clap.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

KGRlandscapeing;1005221 said:


> I think its because you have to wait so long to get payd Working for a local contractor you go tops 60 days from date of service. And at least you have a face and know who you go looking for when you dont get paid.


it's a net 45 so its not that long and a lot of the problems are people not filling out paperwork properly and doing what they think needs done instead of what the scope calls for. we've never worked for them before and i know they are supposed to be one of the better management companies to work for..guess we'll see


----------



## VBigFord20

I'm up for a trip to the lube one night. I have not been there in over a year I think.

I finally had a chance to change the brakes on the truck today. Its an amazing thing when you go to stop and the truck does not shake violently. The rears were so far gone that one of the rotors had a 1/2" wide by 1/8th deep groove cut in the surface because the pad was GONE.

Now I want a nice storm to pay for the parts.


----------



## clark lawn

what LUBE you want to hit? im up for it


----------



## suzuki0702

steve,
have you gotten your motor installed yet??? im interested to hear the progress..have you learned not to go help ron yet? lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

suzuki0702;1005526 said:


> steve,
> have you gotten your motor installed yet??? im interested to hear the progress..have you learned not to go help ron yet? lol


i talkd to ron alittle bit ago it sounded like he was having enough break downs for everybody too.


----------



## hondarider203

im up for wings. where? when?


----------



## VBigFord20

Well I'm not sure when, but as for where, I would say that the one on Canal in Valley View would be the most central one for everyone.


----------



## hondarider203

not sure where that is but cant be hard to find right


----------



## kc2006

I've never liked wings at any of their other places besides the original in sharon and the one right here in Austintown isnt bad. I'll head up with clark though. I tried their new triple atomics the other day, NASTY! If you've ever been hit with peper spray, thats what it tasted like.


----------



## born2farm

Well remember that tractor I found on craigslist..well anybody who wants it is welcome to it...here is the email she sent me after I asked about price and a time to go look at it.

The tractor is already at a shipping company my brother in law works for. He promissed me he will deliver it at no cost in all the US cities while I`m out of town. I also list it on eBay for a secure transaction using their VPP (vehicle purchase protection) program.Final price is $3,500. If you are still interested in buying the tractor I can give you the link to my auction. It`s a buy it now auction so you won`t have to bid. thank you for your time


----------



## hondarider203

i didnt like the atomics i thought those were nasty tasted like chalk


----------



## kc2006

born2farm;1005573 said:


> Well remember that tractor I found on craigslist..well anybody who wants it is welcome to it...here is the email she sent me after I asked about price and a time to go look at it.
> 
> The tractor is already at a shipping company my brother in law works for. He promissed me he will deliver it at no cost in all the US cities while I`m out of town. I also list it on eBay for a secure transaction using their VPP (vehicle purchase protection) program.Final price is $3,500. If you are still interested in buying the tractor I can give you the link to my auction. It`s a buy it now auction so you won`t have to bid. thank you for your time


I like messing with the scammers. Ever email them back? I told one that i needed his bank account info so i could wire the money to him, we kept going back and forth, dude never broke out of character once, he was tryin hardcore to get my info.


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;1005604 said:


> I like messing with the scammers. Ever email them back? I told one that i needed his bank account info so i could wire the money to him, we kept going back and forth, dude never broke out of character once, he was tryin hardcore to get my info.


ya i told them that i would show up with cash to look at the tractor if they could show me the tractor and get me a bill of sale...cash will not be all im packingussmileyflag


----------



## Lux Lawn

Went to Quaker Steak & Lube today in Mentor, great wings & better beer.


----------



## Lux Lawn

MahonLawnCare;1004506 said:


> how's level 1 been treating you?





Burkartsplow;1004594 said:


> besides having to check in and out it is good. i was able to negotiate a fair price for the properties i do and it is all about knowing how to work there system to maximize your profits working for them. my representative i work with is good and always there if i need anything.


Whats Level 1 ???


----------



## Burkartsplow

Lux Lawn;1005657 said:


> Whats Level 1 ???


national maintenance company out of MA. i do some work for them. first year and it is going pretty well.


----------



## f250man

suzuki0702;1005526 said:


> steve,
> have you gotten your motor installed yet??? im interested to hear the progress..have you learned not to go help ron yet? lol


I just got the truck back tonight and it runs good but just noticed a tranny line leak I will have to fix that tomorrow in the day light.

I will always go help Ron or any other plow site member in need of help.


----------



## f250man

Lux Lawn;1005651 said:


> Went to Quaker Steak & Lube today in Mentor, great wings & better beer.


And you didnt call Larry I was in wickliffe today I would have joined you.


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;1005734 said:


> And you didnt call Larry I was in wickliffe today I would have joined you.


Now you tell me.

I am going one day again next week as long as the white stuff isn't flying.


----------



## f250man

Give me a call a few days before you go and I will see where Im working


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;1005752 said:


> Give me a call a few days before you go and I will see where Im working


I'll let you know if and when I go.



Burkartsplow;1005726 said:


> national maintenance company out of MA. i do some work for them. first year and it is going pretty well.


Do they do lawn maintenance also?
What do you have to do to get hooked up with them?

I worked fora maintenance company out of CA a few years ago.


----------



## NCat496

Lux Lawn;1005651 said:


> Went to Quaker Steak & Lube today in Mentor, great wings & better beer.


I agree with you. Except when I went there I didnt drink because it was snowing already and the bar tender was bustin my balls about it.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;1005558 said:


> Well I'm not sure when, but as for where, I would say that the one on Canal in Valley View would be the most central one for everyone.


that spot worked out well last time


----------



## Burkartsplow

What is happening. Just got off ticketmaster and picked up my jimmy buffet tickets for the August 12 concert in Pittsburgh PA. I believe I am going to having a lot of these


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Lux Lawn;1005786 said:


> I'll let you know if and when I go.
> 
> Do they do lawn maintenance also?
> What do you have to do to get hooked up with them?
> 
> I worked fora maintenance company out of CA a few years ago.


I believe they do lawn work but they don't know what they have this year yet...I think they handle blockbusters mostly for lawn and exxon mobil sites


----------



## Burkartsplow

Clapper sent me a picture text last night of his new to him 1.5 yd hiway spreader he picked up. It looks real nice.


----------



## WALKERS

Steve,
I sneak on hear and check up on you boys all the time just dont post anything. I heard about your motor glad to see it is all turning out well. If you guys were not 4 hours away on a good day I would gladly meet up with you. Just for wings and beer or to help plow out "THE LUBE". Lol. 

STAY SAFE ALL OF YOU.


----------



## Burkartsplow

All I have to say is that the new 2011 silverados and sierras are bad ass. Next fall I am going to have a new one sitting in my driveway. I cant say anything more.


----------



## slone

clean up on isle 5. an older lady just drove her car through the front doors of the dollar general in wickliffe. drove half way through the store. she is lucky to be alive. the lady plowed right through were the registers are. my wifes friend just stopped in and when the car came in she pulled my wife out of the way. one customer had a leg injury. thank god no one died


----------



## clark lawn

slone;1006330 said:


> clean up on isle 5. an older lady just drove her car through the front doors of the dollar general in wickliffe. drove half way through the store. she is lucky to be alive. the lady plowed right through were the registers are. my wifes friend just stopped in and when the car came in she pulled my wife out of the way. one customer had a leg injury. thank god no one died


wow seems to be ALOT of that lately. glad nobody got really hurt. i really think this is because you have to be so PC anymore. i was at the DMV a couple years ago and some older guy couldnt pass the eye exam, they gave him his lisence and told him to contact his eye doc. after he left i asked the women about it and she said that they are not allowed to deny license just for the eye test anymore. so why even have it. what are they going to do wait til they kill someone before they pull thier license.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clark lawn;1006361 said:


> wow seems to be ALOT of that lately. glad nobody got really hurt. i really think this is because you have to be so PC anymore. i was at the DMV a couple years ago and some older guy couldnt pass the eye exam, they gave him his lisence and told him to contact his eye doc. after he left i asked the women about it and she said that they are not allowed to deny license just for the eye test anymore. so why even have it. what are they going to do wait til they kill someone before they pull thier license.


There was like 3 more fires on the news today at noon i was like what the heck is going on in this world. crazy times


----------



## Easy

With the increase in electric rates, and the loss of income for many, folks will resort to using wood to heat with, resulting in more house fires. Most people don't have a clue how to use wood to heat with, or how to take care of a firebox/chimney....... Some might even be trying to collect on 'insurance".........................
Don


----------



## EPPSLLC

WALKERS;1005336 said:


> The damage so far broken right turn signal on plow.
> Broke pin of for vibrator.
> ripped off all my factory mud flaps.
> Strobe hide away quit working.
> 
> If anyone nows where I can get some soft mud flaps for a f 250 NOT the hard plastic molded ones. I would appreciate it.


I got you beat ....

Broke the plow lights of the frame from hitting an expansion joint on a bridge
side swiped my own damn car --- lack of sleep made me careless so it's my fault 
employee backed into a pole and bent the spreader on the F-250 -fixed that though 
another employee backed into a hand rail and busted the tail light on the ATV 
solenoid went out on the F-350

I'm not complaining though one more storm and we will gross more dollars since January than i did my whole first year in business!!!!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Burkartsplow;1006238 said:


> Clapper sent me a picture text last night of his new to him 1.5 yd hiway spreader he picked up. It looks real nice.


yeah the one that i found and called him to tell him about...i found it on CL and talked to the lady but for 1400 i figured it must have something wrong with it and i was betting winter was just about over and i didn't want to spend $ on it if we don't have anything else worthwhile..so i called him and told him and he said he didn't want to spend $ either...then he texts me this picture of it! he's sneaky


----------



## clark lawn

Easy;1006474 said:


> With the increase in electric rates, and the loss of income for many, folks will resort to using wood to heat with, resulting in more house fires. Most people don't have a clue how to use wood to heat with, or how to take care of a firebox/chimney....... Some might even be trying to collect on 'insurance".........................
> Don


yep our asst. chief works for a home remodeling company, he was just telling us about 2 separate houses that they were doing work on that they found the firebox/chimney had defects and the wood around them was charred. on another note we just found out that the electric company is no longer going to run emergency calls from 11pm to 7am. thats going to be intreasting when we have a house on fire and cant do much because of the live wires running to it, or when a car hits a pole and there are live wires laying across the car with people traped inside.


----------



## NCat496

Burkartsplow;1006285 said:


> All I have to say is that the new 2011 silverados and sierras are bad ass. Next fall I am going to have a new one sitting in my driveway. I cant say anything more.


Me too, you goin diesel? What are you gonna be hanging off the front?


----------



## Burkartsplow

NCat496;1006578 said:


> Me too, you goin diesel? What are you gonna be hanging off the front?


Im going diesel with either an XLS or a 9.5 extreme v SS. I may get both plows and put one on the 04 2500 and the other on the new 3500. I would like them to be interchangable so I can tailor my plow to the type of snow we have. I broke the A frame on the meyer today on the 7.5. Right at the King pin it sheared the top and bottom pieces where it pivots. Going to fix it on monday. I put on the 8.5 plow incase we get anything sunday into monday. Im glad I have the back up meyer, but this may be the last year of running them . I like the trip edge on the fisher more then the western.


----------



## f250man

Well all the house fires and water and ice damage is keeping me busy. So I cant complain


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;1006285 said:


> All I have to say is that the new 2011 silverados and sierras are bad ass. Next fall I am going to have a new one sitting in my driveway. I cant say anything more.


I'm all about the new Sierra. My friend Brian has a 09 and I borrowed it one day this summer and was totally floored by how much I liked that truck over mine. It has so much power from that big Vortec that its not even funny.

I'm thinking a dark blue extended cab 4x4 with a Boss VXT is the way to go for me. I plan to run my truck through next winter and then buy the new one in mid '11. I have to many purchases planned for this year to factor in a truck.


----------



## NCat496

Burkartsplow;1006632 said:


> Im going diesel with either an XLS or a 9.5 extreme v SS. I may get both plows and put one on the 04 2500 and the other on the new 3500. I would like them to be interchangable so I can tailor my plow to the type of snow we have. I broke the A frame on the meyer today on the 7.5. Right at the King pin it sheared the top and bottom pieces where it pivots. Going to fix it on monday. I put on the 8.5 plow incase we get anything sunday into monday. Im glad I have the back up meyer, but this may be the last year of running them . I like the trip edge on the fisher more then the western.


I will be going diesel on the 3500 too, in stuck in between the Wideout and an 9.6 MVP. Its a toss up and I cant decide.


----------



## Burkartsplow

NCat496;1006732 said:


> I will be going diesel on the 3500 too, in stuck in between the Wideout and an 9.6 MVP. Its a toss up and I cant decide.


You are in the same boat as me except you are going western and I am going fisher. Do you want to buy a 7.5 and 8.5 meyer poly blades with wings off me for back ups. These things are in good shape and two sets of headgear, two pumps and one truck mount? I will give you a good deal on them. If I can sell them it will helf off set upfitting the 2500 with the new plow also. Maybe the dealer will give me a deal if I get 2 plows. I think this new smiley is for B&B. Mr 10,000:redbounce


----------



## NCat496

Burkartsplow;1006768 said:


> You are in the same boat as me except you are going western and I am going fisher. Do you want to buy a 7.5 and 8.5 meyer poly blades with wings off me for back ups. These things are in good shape and two sets of headgear, two pumps and one truck mount? I will give you a good deal on them. If I can sell them it will helf off set upfitting the 2500 with the new plow also. Maybe the dealer will give me a deal if I get 2 plows. I think this new smiley is for B&B. Mr 10,000:redbounce


Where are you going to be buying the truck from? I dont want to see any more of thoes meyer blades. I cant stand looking at them. But the guy I sub for might be interested. I will talk to him about it. What plow dealer will you be dealing with also?


----------



## Burkartsplow

NCat496;1006771 said:


> Where are you going to be buying the truck from? I dont want to see any more of thoes meyer blades. I cant stand looking at them. But the guy I sub for might be interested. I will talk to him about it. What plow dealer will you be dealing with also?


Pat obrien chevy seems to have good prices,but if I have to travel to find a good deal I have no problem doing that. Driving it home would be a good break in trip for the truck. I have a carnegie body company about 10 minutes from my shop over on brookpark rd off 480 and tiedeman. They carry both western and fisher. There price is about $100 higher then other dealers but they are so close to my shop so it makes sense.


----------



## NCat496

Burkartsplow;1006777 said:


> Pat obrien chevy seems to have good prices,but if I have to travel to find a good deal I have no problem doing that. Driving it home would be a good break in trip for the truck. I have a carnegie body company about 10 minutes from my shop over on brookpark rd off 480 and tiedeman. They carry both western and fisher. There price is about $100 higher then other dealers but they are so close to my shop so it makes sense.


I like your thinking, buy close, pay a little more but get the service. I bought my plow at chardon welding and they do nice installs, dont know how they are on price because I never price shopped. I used to deal with pat obrien when they were tony lariche but now i go to junction. they treat me very good, I have the service managers number in my phone and he doesnt care if i call him at 3 in the am, and i have.


----------



## Burkartsplow

NCat496;1006778 said:


> I like your thinking, buy close, pay a little more but get the service. I bought my plow at chardon welding and they do nice installs, dont know how they are on price because I never price shopped. I used to deal with pat obrien when they were tony lariche but now i go to junction. they treat me very good, I have the service managers number in my phone and he doesnt care if i call him at 3 in the am, and i have.


How are the new shocks treating you? I think I will have some time next week to install the bilstiens.


----------



## Burkartsplow

about to head out and clean a lot up. they have been doing work on thr builidng all week and this is the only time they have all the equipment out of the way. Special trip means extra charge. Listen to Joe Tate on the radio and see how are new player jamison does this evening.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Then go and pick up some sushi for dinner. Have to love being a catholic.


----------



## NCat496

Burkartsplow;1006782 said:


> How are the new shocks treating you? I think I will have some time next week to install the bilstiens.


Thats a sore subject with me. The rears are fine the fronts are the problem. I cant find any to compensate for the T-bars being raised. I think my final conclusion is I need to get the eyelet bolt hole that is mounted to the lower control from a leveling kit. Havent had time to find them yet without buying the whole leveling kit.


----------



## f250man

Aaron I would watch buying from Carnegie body. My buddy just quit working there and said they are going down hill fast since they are not paying there vendors and they already closed the one buy me that I got my western from. And Chardon welding did my warranty service and they were great to work with. Just my 2 cents


----------



## f250man

NCat496;1006786 said:


> Thats a sore subject with me. The rears are fine the fronts are the problem. I cant find any to compensate for the T-bars being raised. I think my final conclusion is I need to get the eyelet bolt hole that is mounted to the lower control from a leveling kit. Havent had time to find them yet without buying the whole leveling kit.


Go out to 4 wheel parts in parma and they will measure the length and tell you what size shock you will need. I had to get ones for a 6"lift on my truck even though mine has 4.5" on it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

NCat496;1006786 said:


> Thats a sore subject with me. The rears are fine the fronts are the problem. I cant find any to compensate for the T-bars being raised. I think my final conclusion is I need to get the eyelet bolt hole that is mounted to the lower control from a leveling kit. Havent had time to find them yet without buying the whole leveling kit.


I believe the Bilstein 5100's are for trucks that are raised above stock levels. Steve is right, 4wheel parts will have anything you will need for a rig.


----------



## Burkartsplow

thanks for the input. the bilstiens are are made for up to a 2.5 lift either from t bars or a lift kit. b and b said i will begood with the 5100-


----------



## thesnowman269

NCat496;1006786 said:


> Thats a sore subject with me. The rears are fine the fronts are the problem. I cant find any to compensate for the T-bars being raised. I think my final conclusion is I need to get the eyelet bolt hole that is mounted to the lower control from a leveling kit. Havent had time to find them yet without buying the whole leveling kit.


Nick I would just go with the leveling kit and put some more air in you bags in the back. The chicks will love the rough ride and you wont have any more problems with the shocks up front, or go to Chardon welding and tell them you want new brackets made to lower your upper shock mounts?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

thesnowman269;1006880 said:


> Nick I would just go with the leveling kit and put some more air in you bags in the back. The chicks will love the rough ride and you wont have any more problems with the shocks up front, or go to Chardon welding and tell them you want new brackets made to lower your upper shock mounts?


I swear i saw your truck miles road here in solon the other day


----------



## thesnowman269

KGRlandscapeing;1006884 said:


> I swear i saw your truck miles road here in solon the other day


You did, I saw your truck also


----------



## suzuki0702

KGRlandscapeing;1006884 said:


> I swear i saw your truck miles road here in solon the other day





thesnowman269;1006890 said:


> You did, I saw your truck also


why didnt you guys waive at eachother???:waving:

i bought a majic jack today? anybody ever use one of these? im hoping to use it as a office/fax line but they say the faxing thing is loopy at best...so we shall see. whens the next storm coming. have a few friends who seem to think the season is over, i keep telling em theres atleast 2 more push's in on it. march and even some more of febuary should pan out some decent snow.......right?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Im hoping for a plowable storm Monday. Looks like we could get some freezing rain tho. Monday is my birthday so I wouldn't mind bringing in some good cash!


----------



## Burkartsplow

it is only the middle of february. i would hope that there is a some more pushes for us.


----------



## VBigFord20

NCat496;1006778 said:


> I like your thinking, buy close, pay a little more but get the service. I bought my plow at chardon welding and they do nice installs, dont know how they are on price because I never price shopped. I used to deal with pat obrien when they were tony lariche but now i go to junction. they treat me very good, I have the service managers number in my phone and he doesnt care if i call him at 3 in the am, and i have.


I had bad luck with Junction. We bought the van out there because we got a better deal, but then had to take it in a bunch of times for the same issues over and over that they could not fix. Finally we took it to Great Northern Dodge and they got it fixed on the first shot. Even now that great northern lost there dodge franchise we still take the van there for service because I think there is only about 5 guys in all of Ohio who know how to fix these Sprinters.

If anyone is ever looking for a Boss plow, North Royalton Power Equipment is the place to go. The guys there are great, prices are very fair, and service is good. They service all my Stihl stuff also and I have never had a complaint about them.

Hell the one time I called them b/c I needed my chainsaw they had for 2 weeks (waiting on parts, not really anything they could do about that) they gave me a new one off the shelf to use to finish the job I had. Thats service right there.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

thesnowman269;1006890 said:


> You did, I saw your truck also





suzuki0702;1006973 said:


> why didnt you guys waive at eachother???:waving:
> 
> i bought a majic jack today? anybody ever use one of these? im hoping to use it as a office/fax line but they say the faxing thing is loopy at best...so we shall see. whens the next storm coming. have a few friends who seem to think the season is over, i keep telling em theres atleast 2 more push's in on it. march and even some more of febuary should pan out some decent snow.......right?


I was hoping i wasnt crazy but like i was telling ron i have been having a hard time keeping my days straight i havent slept more then like 3 hrs a night all month. And will get more snow like monday


----------



## f250man

KGRlandscapeing;1007137 said:


> I was hoping i wasnt crazy but like i was telling ron i have been having a hard time keeping my days straight i havent slept more then like 3 hrs a night all month. And will get more snow like monday


You sure you were talking to Ron.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey steve did you get the tranny leaking issue figured out on the truck?


----------



## CUCVcleveland

Just wanted repeat what was said up-thread - I've had very good service experiences with North Royalton Power Equipment on a Boss plow. Fast and reasonable pricing so far.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;1007151 said:


> You sure you were talking to Ron.


steve it was either that or his twin on facebook


----------



## fordmstng66

Just wanted to say be really carefull with the new GM trucks. I love the power, the look grew on me, but the sheet metal is very cheap, also the rear bumpers. I suggest replacing with a good aftermarket bumper as soon as you leave the dealer. I found out the hard way, i got in an accident someone hit me, and turned the bed of my truck into an acordian :crying: That is not even what the front looks like after i side swiped a pole afterwards. I am sure the insurance will total it out. Luckily the plow was not on it, but looks like i am done plowing for the year unless i turn up a cheap truck set up to plow to get me trough the rest of the season.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;1007273 said:


> Just wanted to say be really carefull with the new GM trucks. I love the power, the look grew on me, but the sheet metal is very cheap, also the rear bumpers. I suggest replacing with a good aftermarket bumper as soon as you leave the dealer. I found out the hard way, i got in an accident someone hit me, and turned the bed of my truck into an acordian :crying: That is not even what the front looks like after i side swiped a pole afterwards. I am sure the insurance will total it out. Luckily the plow was not on it, but looks like i am done plowing for the year unless i turn up a cheap truck set up to plow to get me trough the rest of the season.


Pictures please


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;1007279 said:


> Pictures please


As soon as i can get them i will.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;1007283 said:


> As soon as i can get them i will.


good id never buy one but i love destruction


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1006783 said:


> about to head out and clean a lot up. they have been doing work on thr builidng all week and this is the only time they have all the equipment out of the way. Special trip means extra charge. Listen to Joe Tate on the radio and see how are new player jamison does this evening.


0 for 12 without Z 0 and 2 i told them 2 keep him


----------



## WALKERS

TRAVIS 
hAPPY BIRTHDAY I hope we both get some snow on your birthday.


----------



## fordmstng66

KGRlandscapeing;1007298 said:


> good id never buy one but i love destruction


I did like the truck, but i had gap insurance on it, as long as they total it out the truck loan will be paid in full. Gives me the excuse to get back into a Ford again, hopefully a f250 diesel, older style like mid to upper 90's


----------



## f250man

Burkartsplow;1007217 said:


> Hey steve did you get the tranny leaking issue figured out on the truck?


Yes Aaron it was a tranny line so I got new line and bent some new ones last night and they are in and the truck is on the road again and the 01 motor seems to have more power to.

 Travis


----------



## f250man

Fordmstng66 sorry to hear about you truck and luck.


----------



## NCat496

f250man;1006836 said:


> Go out to 4 wheel parts in parma and they will measure the length and tell you what size shock you will need. I had to get ones for a 6"lift on my truck even though mine has 4.5" on it.


Thanks for the info, I might try the bilstiens first if that doesnt work then I might go there,



Sydenstricker Landscaping;1006842 said:


> I believe the Bilstein 5100's are for trucks that are raised above stock levels. Steve is right, 4wheel parts will have anything you will need for a rig.


Do you know what ones to order with just my t-bars being raised?



thesnowman269;1006880 said:


> Nick I would just go with the leveling kit and put some more air in you bags in the back. The chicks will love the rough ride and you wont have any more problems with the shocks up front, or go to Chardon welding and tell them you want new brackets made to lower your upper shock mounts?


If I put more air in my back bags then it lowers the plow in the front. Its set perfect with ballast/air bags. Im not getting new brackets made. This truck will just be a summer truck after in done plowing this season. It will only be pulling trailers.



VBigFord20;1007076 said:


> I had bad luck with Junction. We bought the van out there because we got a better deal, but then had to take it in a bunch of times for the same issues over and over that they could not fix. Finally we took it to Great Northern Dodge and they got it fixed on the first shot. Even now that great northern lost there dodge franchise we still take the van there for service because I think there is only about 5 guys in all of Ohio who know how to fix these Sprinters.
> 
> If anyone is ever looking for a Boss plow, North Royalton Power Equipment is the place to go. The guys there are great, prices are very fair, and service is good. They service all my Stihl stuff also and I have never had a complaint about them.
> 
> Hell the one time I called them b/c I needed my chainsaw they had for 2 weeks (waiting on parts, not really anything they could do about that) they gave me a new one off the shelf to use to finish the job I had. Thats service right there.


I have heard good and bad about Junction. Not everyone will have the same expierence at the same place ya know? If you were at the Dodge part of Junction then I agree with you. Thoes guys are a bunch of yahoos but the guys at GMC are great to me.


----------



## kc2006

Ive been getting all kinds of emails from magazines saying seasons over and sayin to pack everything up for the year. F that, it's still early, we might get some more pushes in, what a couple years ago I was cleaning up churches a couple days before easter. I'd be happy with a couple more in feb and then start warming up in march so I can get work done in the garage. Then bring on the grass.


----------



## Burkartsplow

hey tom. i can get you the bilstien numbers for tomorrow.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Thanks guys, I hope to plow on my birthday too but not looking too promising here. O well, going to enjoy tonight and hopefully when i wake up tomorrow afternoon there is some snow!


----------



## suzuki0702

f250man;1007374 said:


> Yes Aaron it was a tranny line so I got new line and bent some new ones last night and they are in and the truck is on the road again and the 01 motor seems to have more power to.
> 
> Travis


99's have non pi heads, pretty sure i mentioned it before but you have 40more horses on that motor....only difference is the heads...260hp 350ftlbs tq.


----------



## f250man

suzuki0702;1007710 said:


> 99's have non pi heads, pretty sure i mentioned it before but you have 40more horses on that motor....only difference is the heads...260hp 350ftlbs tq.


I would like to put in bigger cams and a computer and really open up this new motor


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;1007777 said:


> I would like to put in bigger cams and a computer and really open up this new motor


it will just fail faster


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

KGRlandscapeing;1007811 said:


> it will just fail faster


Explain a little further??? If it gets regular good routine maintenance, a motor with a little tweaks and basic bolt ons with the proper tuning will last just as long as a motor running stock. I would agree if he was truck pulling, muddin and drag racing all the time it would fail faster. But he doesnt do that so it will be just fine.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1007838 said:


> Explain a little further??? If it gets regular good routine maintenance, a motor with a little tweaks and basic bolt ons with the proper tuning will last just as long as a motor running stock. I would agree if he was truck pulling, muddin and drag racing all the time it would fail faster. But he doesnt do that so it will be just fine.


Tom i would agree if this was the orginal motor but its not its somebody elses junker. If i was going to throw any money at it i would start from the bottom up Then i at least know what shape its in


----------



## f250man

Is a motor with 48,000 miles on it and even if it was a re-man motor whats the difference.

I have cam'ed up and put headers and bigger carbs on old 350 and 302s and they ran that way for years racing and driving the hell out of them.


----------



## suzuki0702

f250man;1007777 said:


> I would like to put in bigger cams and a computer and really open up this new motor


lemme find the site, but cams are friggen expensive for the modulars!!! ...cams wont make a motor fail any sooner.. its when you start forced induction mods. theres mustangs making well over 700hp on the stock modular blocks..there just isnt much aftermarket support for the modulars in the 250s

heres a few on here...
www.modmaxracing.com/pindex.asp 
let me know which one you get so i can get the same ones!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

suzuki0702;1008211 said:


> lemme find the site, but cams are friggen expensive for the modulars!!! ...cams wont make a motor fail any sooner.. its when you start forced induction mods. theres mustangs making well over 700hp on the stock modular blocks..there just isnt much aftermarket support for the modulars in the 250s
> 
> heres a few on here...
> www.modmaxracing.com/pindex.asp
> let me know which one you get so i can get the same ones!!


Nope, summit has quite a few that are way less than 1200 a piece. Trick Flow has several that are in the 500 dollar range for the pair. So that really isnt all that expensive.


----------



## suzuki0702

yeah i see that now....they r selling em as a pair too....hmmmmmmm im only a few exits from summit down 76. may have to make a run today. cant find any with the super RV cut in em


----------



## kc2006

easiest thing to do with that motor is throw a whipple on it. Cam's for mods are pricey and don't do give alot of power for the money. My friend that owns the shop that does only mod motors has a f150 that he started playing with, they put a whipple on it, headers/exhaust, and redid the computer and its making close to 500hp and is his daily driver. Plus whipples just sound sweet! He got his used and it was really cheap. Or just do like his "work car" and make 1000 rwhp on pump gas lol.

oh and if you do it right, forced induction won't hurt either. His 1000hp motor has a stock crank in it, stock heads from a lincoln suv (suppossidly the best) and gt40 supercar cams. From what he's told me, the gt40 cams are actually better than any aftermarket ones. His truck is running low boost, I think around 6-8lbs, and since you can sit there and program your fuel curve, you'll never ever have a lean issue, which is the only way to hurt a motor with boost.


----------



## suzuki0702

only company that made a s/c for the v8 3/4 and 1 ton was rosch..they quit making em because of demand. nobody makes a bolt on s/c for the 5.4 anymore...not to mention the 4-6k price tag


----------



## LHK2

Sounds all great, may look good, but it won't get the plowing down any faster. And I can bet the customer can care less. Wasted money! Just like everybody wants to get a diesel, have you ever done a ROI. You would have to drive a new diesel 100,000 miles before you get your return on it,for the cost of a gas unless you pull a lot of weight or put a ton of miles on every year.


----------



## f250man

I pull a 10,000 enclosed car trailer all over Ohio during race season so opening up the motor will help me greatly. And I can afford to by a diesel


----------



## suzuki0702

steve, what gears do u have in ur diffs? i think that is by far the best bang for the buck. im running 3.73s and they are gutless highway gears. i think you need a 4.30 minimum..only &#tch about fords is both differentials have to be changed!...obviously your going to be keeping the truck, i would start with gears myself


----------



## Chevy03dump

Boosting HP will put additional strain on your engine, no question about it. As long as you don't go crazy you shouldn't have any problem, if your engine is in good shape. The additional HP will cause strain on the bottom end (connecting rods/bearings).

If you were planning on doing this, it would have been a good idea to pull the pan and check the bottom end before putting in in the truck. With that said, I pulled the pan on my Dodge and everything looked good at 220,000 miles, but it's a diesel.

I like the idea of changing gears, but it comes at a cost as well. Poor fuel mileage, for example.


----------



## f250man

My truck gets poor gas mileage already and I have 3.73 also. It pulls the trailer just fine but it would be nice to have a little more a**s when towing. And the motor has 48,000 on it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well Steve we should have picked up one of those supercharged 5.4's for ya, lol That would have given you all the gonads the truck neededwesport Especially the one from the SVT Lightning. 

Well Im not worried about cranking some HP out of my truck. The LS series engines are good for about 600hp on stock bottom end. They have 6 bolt mains so they can handle alot.(my truck engine is the same as the LS1/LS2/LS6/LS7 in the Corvette and Camaro) Im around 350hp and about 430 tq at the moment and that isnt even scratching the surface with this engine. Those #'s are guesstimates though, just going by the stock numbers and what the tune adds. Stock mine is 300/360 and the tune guys said my tune will add 40hp and 70 lb ft. And the bolt ons I have so far add a lil too, so that is where I base my numbers from. It will be getting on the dyno this spring to get actual numbers going on. Then I am adding a bigger cam, about .512/.513 lift and 113 degree lsa. It will be a towing cam with just a lil thump to it. Upgrading to roller rockers, LS6/LS7 beehive valve springs, 90cm throttle body, lower thermostat, and under drive pulleys. Exhaust will probably get switched from shorty headers to full length with no cats and an x-pipe into my mufflers. Then a nice trans go HD-2 shift kit and a re-tune to adjust everything for the upgrades and to get rid of the torque management 100%. That will probably get me at my 500hp goal and hopefully 550 or so torque. Sure most of you say that is a waste, unnecessary,etc but it is my money #1 and #2 it is a love and hobby of mine. Some people collect stamps, beer caps, shoes, etc well I like go fast parts on a good V8


----------



## kc2006

suzuki0702;1008488 said:


> only company that made a s/c for the v8 3/4 and 1 ton was rosch..they quit making em because of demand. nobody makes a bolt on s/c for the 5.4 anymore...not to mention the 4-6k price tag


want pics of the whipple on his 5.4 for proof? 5.4 is a 5.4 doesnt matter what it came from. He got his used for 1500, some old guy put it on his truck, scared him and sold it. 1500 plus a tune = almost 500 conservative hp, or how much for cams for maybe 20hp? Sorry for trying to throw some extra knowledge out there, i clearly didnt know anything about mods.


----------



## kc2006

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1008937 said:


> Well Steve we should have picked up one of those supercharged 5.4's for ya, lol That would have given you all the gonads the truck neededwesport Especially the one from the SVT Lightning.
> 
> Well Im not worried about cranking some HP out of my truck. The LS series engines are good for about 600hp on stock bottom end. They have 6 bolt mains so they can handle alot.(my truck engine is the same as the LS1/LS2/LS6/LS7 in the Corvette and Camaro) Im around 350hp and about 430 tq at the moment and that isnt even scratching the surface with this engine. Those #'s are guesstimates though, just going by the stock numbers and what the tune adds. Stock mine is 300/360 and the tune guys said my tune will add 40hp and 70 lb ft. And the bolt ons I have so far add a lil too, so that is where I base my numbers from. It will be getting on the dyno this spring to get actual numbers going on. Then I am adding a bigger cam, about .512/.513 lift and 113 degree lsa. It will be a towing cam with just a lil thump to it. Upgrading to roller rockers, LS6/LS7 beehive valve springs, 90cm throttle body, lower thermostat, and under drive pulleys. Exhaust will probably get switched from shorty headers to full length with no cats and an x-pipe into my mufflers. Then a nice trans go HD-2 shift kit and a re-tune to adjust everything for the upgrades and to get rid of the torque management 100%. That will probably get me at my 500hp goal and hopefully 550 or so torque. Sure most of you say that is a waste, unnecessary,etc but it is my money #1 and #2 it is a love and hobby of mine. Some people collect stamps, beer caps, shoes, etc well I like go fast parts on a good V8


I agree, its never a waste if its what you want. And like you said, your not gunna hurt that ls engine. Only time something is going to get hurt is if you 1) lean it out or 2) over rev it. And last time I checked, any new vehicle has a computer & injectors which won't allow it to lean out and also have a rev limiter. An ls engine with 300hp and an ls engine with 500 hp are going to live the exact same life span givin the same driving habits.

Turning engines up scares people just like using nitrous scares people. because you get the ones that do it wrong and ruin it. A friend I race with sprays over 900hp of nitrous alone to his car and never had an issue for over a year. Another friend was spraying 2 200 stages and melted stuff every time. The one spraying 900 kept it on the safe side a/f wise by letting it have more fuel, the other guy was trying to go mean and lean and run only a few lb's of fuel on his secondary fuel system. lol he couldn't understand why it was so unreliable. uhhhhhh.


----------



## paradise1229

Hey local guys, What do you think if we hit a resturaunt sometime?

BTW, Whose getting spring fever? I caught myself looking at fishing takle 
and boats quite a bit lately. Any OGF members here?
(www[DOT]OhioGameFishing[DOT]com)


----------



## kashman

paradise1229;1009297 said:


> Hey local guys, What do you think if we hit a resturaunt sometime?
> 
> BTW, Whose getting spring fever? I caught myself looking at fishing takle
> and boats quite a bit lately. Any OGF members here?
> (www[DOT]OhioGameFishing[DOT]com)


i get a fishing lic every year dos that count


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I didnt know i would cause such an up roar.


----------



## paradise1229

Hey kurt,
Couldn't you take it to a shop and have it checked out using a Dyno tester?


----------



## LHK2

A customer of mine who had more time and money to kill than most ,built a 402 chevy big block with a blower pushing 27# of boost with a stock crank! Ran it in his race boat.

KGR: Wendsday or Thursday.


----------



## suzuki0702

kc2006;1008946 said:


> want pics of the whipple on his 5.4 for proof? 5.4 is a 5.4 doesnt matter what it came from. He got his used for 1500, some old guy put it on his truck, scared him and sold it. 1500 plus a tune = almost 500 conservative hp, or how much for cams for maybe 20hp? Sorry for trying to throw some extra knowledge out there, i clearly didnt know anything about mods.


i forgot whipple made em...they were the ones that made em for the v10....search youtube for a s/c v10...crazy s$it right there. But it does matter what it came from. you see you cant take a lightning supercharger and put it on a superduty 5.4 theres no pcm software between the two transmissions...somebody could write some im sure but the money will get ya. same for a rousch 150 charger...4r70w in the 150, and 4r100 on the superduty.. not a part on these trucks that isnt controlled/monitored by the pcm

steve.. a lot of guys over on ford-trucks.com are reporting better mileage figures with steeper gears. they say the engine isnt working as hard to get the massive superduty chassis rolling. takes a lot of uuumph to get 8000lbs rolling plus 10000 behind it...either way. the 5.4 is built stout right from the factory, it can handle most any punishment you throw at it. cams, gears, k&n really opens the throttle response up, headers, y-pipe, and a good tune with a custom tuner not one of those off the shelf things, and you'll be pushing close to 320-340 hp....


----------



## WALKERS

Hey looking for a waterproof light to go on back of the truck. Could go on the the spreader as well any suggestions. Thanks in advance 
JOSH:waving:


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well was hoping for snow on my birthday but only rain, melting stuff back so thats good but now its a muddy mess out. Its been a productive day tho for the business side, getting prices lined up for a new computer for the business, ordered new fertilizer spreaders, and got adds placed in the paper for spring.


----------



## Burkartsplow

got a few calls about bids for summer work. Looks Like I need to pull those folders out and start looking over numbers and getting prices for fert this year.


----------



## VBigFord20

I'm thinking summer also. This rain feels like april to me. I'm on the look out for another power buggy if anyone knows of one for sale. I'm hoping to get a lot of concrete work on the books this season.


----------



## carl b

my 95 had a small fire today . I should have filled the trailer brakes full of die-eletrick grease . I was lucky i smelled it before it was bad .only have to replace the 7 way plug . 
I'm also looking for a 40-75 hp skidsteer if you see one let me know . cheap but running . 


I have a bid meeting in the a.m. so the spring bug is out . I've been working on mowers for a month . 


 travis


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;1009914 said:


> got a few calls about bids for summer work. Looks Like I need to pull those folders out and start looking over numbers and getting prices for fert this year.


Good for you,sign them up early.

Raise the price 30% then give them a 20% discount to sign the contract before March 1st. Everyone loves a deal.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

anyone getting the spring bug yet? i know i am


----------



## Lux Lawn

MahonLawnCare;1010216 said:


> anyone getting the spring bug yet? i know i am


Yes.....I have had it since Thanksgiving.
I like the down time in the winter but not the weather.


----------



## f250man

If it isnt going to snow it needs to get warm. I hate rain and cold weather. So yes I got the bug


----------



## Easy

carl b;1010035 said:


> my 95 had a small fire today . I should have filled the trailer brakes full of die-eletrick grease . I was lucky i smelled it before it was bad .only have to replace the 7 way plug .
> I'm also looking for a 40-75 hp skidsteer if you see one let me know . cheap but running .
> 
> I have a bid meeting in the a.m. so the spring bug is out . I've been working on mowers for a month .
> 
> travis


Same thing happened to my 05 Dodge last year, only mine killed the battery, didn't catch fire until I put a charger on to try and start it. I knew something was wrong when the back bumper started smoking, and the trailer brake control unit went crazy. Oh well, easy fix.
Don


----------



## MahonLawnCare

was just watching channel 3 news online and aj says we are going to see temps in the 50's next weekend! i know we got a chance of some good snow this weekend, but it looks like it will be all melted and i will outside polishing off the scags!


----------



## carl b

Easy;1010599 said:


> Same thing happened to my 05 Dodge last year, only mine killed the battery, didn't catch fire until I put a charger on to try and start it. I knew something was wrong when the back bumper started smoking, and the trailer brake control unit went crazy. Oh well, easy fix.
> Don


mine was odd, it kept the parking lights on. than the smoke . I guess you could call it smoldering. I picked up a nice plug at summit for $6 .

did you find out whats up with your steering ?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I posted this on lawnsite too but want some feedback from guys that are not over there. I want to do postcards this year, here is what I designed on Vista Print. Give me some feedback please!


----------



## f250man

Looks great Travis


----------



## WALKERS

Travis,
Looks good what is the percent rate on return thou.
Are you sending these to existing customers or cold customers?
I know that flyer a neighborhood is a 3 to 5 percent return per 150 delivered. 
Choose your target wisely. 
Josh


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Looks good bro


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i am thinking of doing 250 of them to new customers in neighborhoods that are nice and ones that i am already in. i figured if i got 4% return, that would be 10 jobs. But idk if they will be full service jobs, just mowing, or whole landscapes. But they are $45 to get printed and if i send out all 250 right away then i will have $70 in postage. $115 can be made back very quickly imo


----------



## Burkartsplow

Fixed the A frame on the 7.5 today as the king bolt ripped thorugh the two holes holding it in place. Had it welded up real nice and it looks just like new and it is a lot stronger. Put new tension bolts and springs on the 8.5 as the 4 on there were shot. and also put new tension bolts on the 7.5 as they were rusted and not allowing me to turn them. Took the grinder to all of them and took them off. Both plows were tripping way to easy so the first time I plow with them I am going to have to take it easy to make sure they are tensioned correctly.


----------



## Lux Lawn

I started a thread about this, but I wanted to post here as well. I am looking for some kind of Truck Maintenance log for repairs. I need to keep better records this season.
Anyone got anything like that,and want to share?
Thanks.


----------



## Easy

carl b;1010795 said:


> mine was odd, it kept the parking lights on. than the smoke . I guess you could call it smoldering. I picked up a nice plug at summit for $6 .
> 
> did you find out whats up with your steering ?


Next time I take it to the dealer I will have them check it. As long as I can manage with it, it is no big deal.
Don


----------



## hondarider203

ok i have a 2001 chevy 2500hd that went in for a check up today. the resault of this was i have an inner tierod end going bad they qouted me over 200 for the repair. i denied it i thought that was kinda pricy has enyone else had one done?? what did it run price wise? thanks for eny help


----------



## kashman

hondarider203;1011071 said:


> ok i have a 2001 chevy 2500hd that went in for a check up today. the resault of this was i have an inner tierod end going bad they qouted me over 200 for the repair. i denied it i thought that was kinda pricy has enyone else had one done?? what did it run price wise? thanks for eny help


tell them 2 do them both and tire alignment and thats a good price


----------



## hondarider203

that was one side labor and an alignment. did you have this done


----------



## born2farm

Well spent the last couple days re-wiring my trailer and putting all new lights on it. Put two stobes in the back that are hooked up to an on board switch that is fed off of the turn signal relay. That way no matter what truck is pulling it, I have some rear warning lighting. Also put a quick coat of paint on it.

Here is another truck I have been looking at. Like this plow better  My question is, will a Boss V hook up to this mount and wiring harness?

http://mathewsautogroup.com/temps/details.cfm?searchvkid=601062


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I would prefer spring not come at all. But then i would need some more per push work.


----------



## suzuki0702

born2farm;1011196 said:


> Well spent the last couple days re-wiring my trailer and putting all new lights on it. Put two stobes in the back that are hooked up to an on board switch that is fed off of the turn signal relay. That way no matter what truck is pulling it, I have some rear warning lighting. Also put a quick coat of paint on it.
> 
> Here is another truck I have been looking at. Like this plow better  My question is, will a Boss V hook up to this mount and wiring harness?
> 
> http://mathewsautogroup.com/temps/details.cfm?searchvkid=601062


i doubt the v will hook up to it...im not sure but i know westerns wont, u need the controller and the iso module as far as i know..but that prices seems waaaayyyy high for an 04....id sell my truck for that!!!


----------



## born2farm

suzuki0702;1011242 said:


> i doubt the v will hook up to it...im not sure but i know westerns wont, u need the controller and the iso module as far as i know..but that prices seems waaaayyyy high for an 04....id sell my truck for that!!!


Ya the price did seem high...i figure they mark them up now since its winter. Ill wait till spring/summer to buy anyways so hopefully I can find a nice plow truck cheaper. If I test drive it ill just run home and see if dads 8'2" will hook up


----------



## ClevelandPusher

I am possibly looking to lease a large loader w/ a 14, 16, 18, 20'+ box pusher for the 2010-2011, and 2011-2012 winter. I have the opportunity to land a very large industrial property in the Cleveland, OH area. I need to get 6 month lease rates for a large loader to plug into my business model to make sure my plan will work. If you, or someone you know, has a loader that is not currently being used and can be left onsite, please email me at [email protected] so we can talk and possibly hammer out a deal. I may also be interested in hiring someone with the loader to be the operator for the duration of the season. I am willing to work closely with someone to negotiate a win-win for both parties. We can talk more through email.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

do you guys think i should put "free estimates" on the postcard or is that pretty much the norm anyways now?


----------



## TRKling

Lux Lawn;1010964 said:


> I started a thread about this, but I wanted to post here as well. I am looking for some kind of Truck Maintenance log for repairs. I need to keep better records this season.
> Anyone got anything like that,and want to share?
> Thanks.


Try Fleet Manager Pro... you can put the equipment in there as well with a bit of slight modifications.. not terribly priced for an app. Does OK and will do the trick I think you might be looking for.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Elwer Lawn Care;1011313 said:


> do you guys think i should put "free estimates" on the postcard or is that pretty much the norm anyways now?


It can't hurt. I put it on all my advertising I send out.



TRKling;1011338 said:


> Try Fleet Manager Pro... you can put the equipment in there as well with a bit of slight modifications.. not terribly priced for an app. Does OK and will do the trick I think you might be looking for.


Thanks. I will check them out.
I actually found a nice template from Microsoft.


----------



## kashman

hondarider203;1011191 said:


> that was one side labor and an alignment. did you have this done


i did mine my self in about 1hr i have life time of my tire alignment from conrads


----------



## kashman

spring dont start till the yamaha comes off the stands


----------



## VBigFord20

Good thing we did not get a lot of snow last night because there is no way I would have been able to plow. I have the stomach flu and have been going #2 just about every half hour all night long. One second Im teeth chattering cold and then Im burning hot. I'm also dizzy and me head is pounding. Being sick really sucks.


----------



## suzuki0702

everybody ready for this storm? i havent heard any totals but they are saying this will be the big one...


----------



## kashman

well the vid is up


----------



## f250man

I heard 1-4 tonight 1-4 tomorrow and 6 " - 2 ' on Friday into Saturday depending on how far west the storm comes.


----------



## f250man

Tonight: Occasional snow. Low around 22. North wind between 3 and 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Thursday: Snow and areas of blowing snow. High near 30. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 13 and 22 mph, with gusts as high as 32 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Thursday Night: Snow and areas of blowing snow. Low around 19. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 22 and 24 mph, with gusts as high as 36 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


----------



## f250man

Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
307 PM EST WED FEB 24 2010

OHZ010>013-020>023-250415-
/O.EXB.KCLE.WS.A.0004.100225T2100Z-100227T0400Z/
LORAIN-CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-MEDINA-SUMMIT-PORTAGE-TRUMBULL-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...LORAIN...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON...
MEDINA...AKRON...RAVENNA...WARREN
307 PM EST WED FEB 24 2010

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
FRIDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
FRIDAY EVENING.

AN UPPER LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL MOVE ACROSS THE REGION TONIGHT
AND CAUSE A FEW INCHES OF SNOW. MORE SNOW WILL OCCUR ON THURSDAY.
HOWEVER...FOR THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY AS THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM
GETS MORE ORGANIZED ON THE EAST COAST...WRAP AROUND MOISTURE WILL
BEGIN TO WORK INTO THE AREA WITH MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW. THE SNOW
MAY START TO DECREASE FRIDAY NIGHT AS SOME DRIER AIR WORKS IN.

SNOW AMOUNTS WILL LIKELY BE ENHANCED FROM A FLOW OFF OF LAKE ERIE
AND LAKE HURON. IT WILL ALSO BE WINDY. THUS THE REASON THE WINTER
STORM WATCH IS BEING ISSUED IS FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL AND
BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW CAUSING DIFFICULT TRAVEL CONDITIONS. BY
LATE FRIDAY EVENING SNOWFALL IN THE WATCH AREA COULD RANGE FROM 6
TO 12 INCHES WITH SOME LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS.


----------



## f250man

Hey guys what do you think about this truck.

It is a 99 F350 with the v10 and it has 140,000 on it with a Western uni mount. Also has strobes in head and tail lights already.

Price $ 7950.00


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;1012243 said:


> well the vid is up


NIce vid Chad


----------



## Lux Lawn

Not a bad truck Steve, V10 bet that really sucks up the gas.
I got a 99 F350 with a 5.4, that thing gets about 9 or 10 miles per gallon.
Are you looking for a back-up truck?


----------



## f250man

No I was looking at that one for Ron he really needs a better truck. I have a 99 with the 5.4 and yes it eats the gas but Ron likes his v10 but Im sure it is a gas hog.


----------



## Pirsch

We're only supposed to get about an inch or so... Guess they'll close all the schools and put level 3 emergencies out all over again! :laughing:


----------



## kashman

f250man;1012320 said:


> No I was looking at that one for Ron he really needs a better truck. I have a 99 with the 5.4 and yes it eats the gas but Ron likes his v10 but Im sure it is a gas hog.


thats just about what he has now no


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

came across this on craigslist...:laughing:



El Cheapo! You probably make, what, $30 per hour?? Gadzooks!! What you going to do with all your money? Won't even pay for your fuel! I'll park mine. Plow away son! 


•Location: Lima 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1609028409


----------



## MahonLawnCare

i hope this isn't the big one...i had well over 20'' on my lots the first storm that started on the 5th...i hate to think what i'll have if this is supposed to worse....personally, i think the weathermen are blowing smoke..accuweather only calls for 5 inches total through saturday down here


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Whats up Mtreehon??? I think this storm is going to be mostly a northern storm for us this time. It is coming out of the northeast rather than the southwest. We could finally use a good big storm up this way for once this season. Really havent had much in the way to speak of accumulation wise all winter


----------



## f250man

kashman;1012344 said:


> thats just about what he has now no


Yes it is almost the same truck but in way better shape then his current truck


----------



## born2farm

Well they are only calling for 1-3 for me overnight. Ill take that over 20in I started throwing invoices together for February tonight....It was my best month since I started plowing two years ago...but I bet the customers will ***** more then normal.


----------



## VBigFord20

I hope we get a good storm but the way they have been forecasting lately, I wont believe it until its on my driveway.


----------



## clark lawn

i hear ya, they were saying 1-3 last night all day long and all we got was a dusting. now they are saying 1-3 today 2-4 tonight and 3-5 tomarrow.


----------



## suzuki0702

f250man;1012290 said:


> Hey guys what do you think about this truck.
> 
> It is a 99 F350 with the v10 and it has 140,000 on it with a Western uni mount. Also has strobes in head and tail lights already.
> 
> Price $ 7950.00


too many miles for me....thats the same truck ron has with 30k less..? he needs the v10 to pull his big arse around!!:laughing:


----------



## VBigFord20

There is so much salt on the roads that most of them are hardly wet. Yet I get to my house and there is a solid 3" on the ground. 

Plow is on, tank is full, now we wait.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;1013413 said:


> There is so much salt on the roads that most of them are hardly wet. Yet I get to my house and there is a solid 3" on the ground.
> 
> Plow is on, tank is full, now we wait.


everytime i fill the truck up somethings breaks


----------



## dmontgomery

I got to salt this morning..........maybe again tomorrow morning............


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;1013422 said:


> everytime i fill the truck up somethings breaks


Only put in a half tank at a time. Problem solved.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;1013513 said:


> Only put in a half tank at a time. Problem solved.


i didnt fill mine up and lost rev 2day not real happy not even taking it in till next week. guys are going 2 use it for walks


----------



## carl b

you have to see this

http://www.roverradio.com/index.php...os&task=video&userid=17024&videoid=335&Itemid


----------



## MahonLawnCare

i saw that yesterday...that's pretty hysterical...what a ******


----------



## f250man

Well boys Im heading out to push the white gold looks like it will be a long one. Everyone be safe out there and have fun


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I could plow snow like this everyday. with it being so cold its nice and fluffy so now ill sit around at home till later when i decide i should plow again. wait for the crazyies to go away


----------



## MahonLawnCare

we've got maybe one inch that last two days down here...did some nice salting but no pushing except for a few drifts here or there...the weatherman blew another one but what else is new


----------



## clark lawn

we got about a half inch yesterday but the wind blew it all away. my drive and the few lots i wasted gas to go check were blown clean. wasnt even anything to salt.


----------



## suzuki0702

we are working on 4 inches here in crackron......all the weathermen blew this one hard...the wind blew 3/4 of my lots clean and the rest had an inch on em. KGR i hate this friggen snow.. not deep enough to get any traction and very slippery.. maybe we just didnt get enough!


----------



## Easy

Depending on where you look, (some drifting) we have between 6"-12" and it is still snowing/blowing hard. 
I just plowed my drive, and the area around my garage that I use my blower on, had another 1-2 on it when I finished the drive portion.
You guys be safe out there!
Don


----------



## Metz

here in girard/youngstown area, we got less than a half inch. most of my lots are completely clear. i got up every hour on the hour last night in anticipation of the big 6-12" storm, only to be left disappointed. they're still calling for 4-8" by tonight, but judging by the radar, i don't see that happening. But then again, I'm no Stan Boney (thats youngstowns version of dick goddard).

i'm ready for another good push, just got new BFG's on the ford and new ball joints, tie rods and u-joint. time to pay it off!


----------



## VBigFord20

This stuff was SLICK. Every time I tried to push piles the truck would just slide around on me. Some of the drifts were crazy. I plowed one drive at 6:00 am and about 7:30 got a call from the women asking why I did not plow the 2'+ drift in front of the garage. I told her I plowed everything and there was no drifts when I left. Sure enough, there was a huge drift when I got back there a couple hours ago.

Driving out to mentor was the absolute worse. I had to head out there in my van to do a drop and I would say there was 6-8 times I though someone was going to hit me for sure and 2-3 times I thought I was going to hit someone. It was coming down fast and people decided traffic laws no longer applied I think.

If anyone needs me, I'll be taking a short nap.


----------



## kashman

all done for the day


----------



## f250man

Well guys just got in and I did 4 rounds on everything today I was out since 3 a.m.

The first push was just about 3" and then all hell broke loose and we got about 10" threw out the day. It was a nice easy push in the a.m. and then it started to warm up and rain and then it got wet and heavy but it did clean off the lots nice.

So it looks like I got the strom I wanted and now all the money I spent on my motor and stuff this winter just got paid for 3 times over.

Going back out at 4 a.m. for clean ups so more payup


----------



## MahonLawnCare

well finally got some snow down here..enough to trip the triggers finally...looks like i'm sending everyone out at 2 a.m to finally push around some white gold..good luck tonight everyone!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Im going to head out at 4, dont know how much ill be able to plow but im hoping to do most of the route.

Went and looked at this today. Right as i walked up i could tell there had been a lot of paint work done on it and there was just a lot of little things that got me worried. And i could tell there used to be a plow mount on it. For an 07 it wasn't in very good shape. http://limaohio.craigslist.org/ctd/1615491323.html


----------



## Easy

This is the storm that will never stop!!! I think we are on round 3 now.
You guys got to be loving this!!!
Be safe out there.
Don


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Easy;1014933 said:


> This is the storm that will never stop!!! I think we are on round 3 now.
> You guys got to be loving this!!!
> Be safe out there.
> Don


its kind of like misting or foggy here its been that way since this morning kinda odd. actually now its really small flake snow. we have id say a foot and all of my piles are over 6ft there gonna be here till june o well. and yes its slick So watch your footing


----------



## Easy

KGRlandscapeing;1014950 said:


> its kind of like misting or foggy here its been that way since this morning kinda odd. actually now its really small flake snow. we have id say a foot and all of my piles are over 6ft there gonna be here till june o well. and yes its slick So watch your footing


Here are some pics from my place taken yesterday morning. The big pile is 30X30X9' can't pile much higher. One of the other pictures is along the street where I had to push into the street and then back onto my property.


----------



## LHK2

Plowed 4 rounds and about 50 tons of salt. Just got back from a bi*chy realtor. She couldn't tell a drift from a snow pile. I had to explain to her that our plows don't create the nice 6 ft drifts next to garages that 35 mph winds do. She still thinks or plows should have be able to get closer. Told her to give me my money and never call again. Not in the nice words though.:realmad:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;1015059 said:


> Plowed 4 rounds and about 50 tons of salt. Just got back from a bi*chy realtor. She couldn't tell a drift from a snow pile. I had to explain to her that our plows don't create the nice 6 ft drifts next to garages that 35 mph winds do. She still thinks or plows should have be able to get closer. Told her to give me my money and never call again. Not in the nice words though.:realmad:


your on a roll this year rnt you. did everybody show up this storm?


----------



## VBigFord20

I just came up from the basement and its snowing pretty good out there right now. I can't believe this, if it keeps up, it looks like I will be back out again tonight.


----------



## Easy

I just got in from Eastlake. Roads are terrible, freeways slippery, side streets snow covered. We got an additional 4-6 since 10 a.m. when I last plowed. Will this storm ever end???
Don


----------



## LHK2

KGRlandscapeing;1015140 said:


> your on a roll this year rnt you. did everybody show up this storm?


Two shovelers didn't show upon Thursday afternoon and Friday morning. Found replacements on Thursday. The two no shows had the balls to call on Friday to get their checks from last week, didn't answer their calls, voice messages pleading they were sorry, bla,bla,bla. Today I called them to pick up their checks and stuff out of the trucks. They still didn't understand why they don't have a job.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Easy;1015202 said:


> I just got in from Eastlake. Roads are terrible, freeways slippery, side streets snow covered. We got an additional 4-6 since 10 a.m. when I last plowed. Will this storm ever end???
> Don


 Don your just getting old it hasnt been snowing that long yet



LHK2;1015326 said:


> Two shovelers didn't show upon Thursday afternoon and Friday morning. Found replacements on Thursday. The two no shows had the balls to call on Friday to get their checks from last week, didn't answer their calls, voice messages pleading they were sorry, bla,bla,bla. Today I called them to pick up their checks and stuff out of the trucks. They still didn't understand why they don't have a job.


OO but my alarm didnt go offf or i got drunk the night befor or its too cold or its to snowy. The secret to keeping a job is showing up


----------



## clark lawn

LHK2;1015326 said:


> Two shovelers didn't show upon Thursday afternoon and Friday morning. Found replacements on Thursday. The two no shows had the balls to call on Friday to get their checks from last week, didn't answer their calls, voice messages pleading they were sorry, bla,bla,bla. Today I called them to pick up their checks and stuff out of the trucks. They still didn't understand why they don't have a job.


ya i keep hearing about all these good people that are looking for a job, i really think that the 10% of people that are unemployed are eather to stupid or to lazy to work. i tried a guy out that has been laid off for 14 months now. says he used to plow before he got the job he was laid off from. first time out he backed into a mailbox, hit it hard enough he destroyed it, never told me i get a call the next day from the owner wanting to know when im fixing it. and he did know he hit it he they told me he got out and looked at it and talked to them when i confronted him he told me he forgot. second time out it took him 5 hours to do what should have taken him 2-2.5 and still didnt do it right. was a condo devolpment he skipped some drives and didnt do any of the walks. when the pres. called and told me i called the guy and he flat out lied to me that everything was all done, so i go check and yep he only did half the job and now he wont even answer the phone.


----------



## VBigFord20

Clark, it sounds like you employ the same guys who want to do construction for me. I put on a guy one day to help paint an apartment. He told me he had painted a bunch of times. Now I did not expect him to be a professional painter, but I did expect to see some level of ability out of him. I sent him into the bathroom to start cutting in the walls and gave him one of my handy-pails, Its a small bucket that is conformed to fit your hand and has a strap that goes over your hand, it also has a magnet it it so you can keep your brush out of the paint. He trys holding it like a coffee mug rather then the way your support to, then does not pay attention, so holds it sideways spilling all the paint on the floor. Still not paying attention he proceeds to walk through the paint.

About this time I'm painting in the kitchen and here oh **** from the bathroom and go in and find this mess. I gave him a scrubby pad and told him it better be spotless when I came back. At the end of the day I cut him a check and told him his assistance was no longer needed.


It looks like we got another 2-3" last night, I guess I should go do more clean ups.payup


----------



## VBigFord20

Anyone see this? I need one of these.

http://wjw.vid.trb.com/player/PaperVideoTest.swf


----------



## Lux Lawn

clark lawn;1015544 said:


> ya i keep hearing about all these good people that are looking for a job, i really think that the 10% of people that are unemployed are eather to stupid or to lazy to work. i tried a guy out that has been laid off for 14 months now. says he used to plow before he got the job he was laid off from. first time out he backed into a mailbox, hit it hard enough he destroyed it, never told me i get a call the next day from the owner wanting to know when im fixing it. and he did know he hit it he they told me he got out and looked at it and talked to them when i confronted him he told me he forgot. second time out it took him 5 hours to do what should have taken him 2-2.5 and still didnt do it right. was a condo devolpment he skipped some drives and didnt do any of the walks. when the pres. called and told me i called the guy and he flat out lied to me that everything was all done, so i go check and yep he only did half the job and now he wont even answer the phone.


I hope you didn't pay him already.
That pisses me off wwhen people don't answer their phone.


----------



## f250man

Nico your video isnt working.

Well guys just got in from plowing a nice wet heavy 6" of snow again.

It sure has been a great money make the past 3 days so maybe I will make some instead of sending out for repairs this time.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

that's why i only hire guys that landscape with me year round for plowing! you get too many bums and rum dums


----------



## Burkartsplow

well just got done. i think i got 5 rounds since thursday. i dont know... the only thing i do know is that i am home and relaxing and guess what just happened? i got a call in right now. it would take a lot of money get my ass off this couch right now. hey steve glad u hada good storm and were able to pay off the repairs and make some good coin.


----------



## clark lawn

MahonLawnCare;1016119 said:


> that's why i only hire guys that landscape with me year round for plowing! you get too many bums and rum dums[/QUOT
> thats what i was doing but one didnt like working at night and the other lost his license


----------



## MahonLawnCare

clark lawn;1016318 said:


> MahonLawnCare;1016119 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's why i only hire guys that landscape with me year round for plowing! you get too many bums and rum dums[/QUOT
> thats what i was doing but one didnt like working at night and the other lost his license
> 
> 
> 
> lol, he didn't like working at night? what kind of world is this coming to...i hope you fired him
Click to expand...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Why do people always do that you get home and sit down and just start to shut the alertness down and then ring ring can you plow this place blah blah. You just wanna be like ya next week click


----------



## clark lawn

MahonLawnCare;1016324 said:


> clark lawn;1016318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, he didn't like working at night? what kind of world is this coming to...i hope you fired him
> 
> 
> 
> ya i told him thats how it is so either you stast when i tell you or you can find a new job. instead of laying them off over the winter i kept them around part time guarenteed 20 hours a week, work in the shop cleaning and fixing stuff unless it snows. after the first one or two plows he told me he doesnt want to work overnight anymore but he is willing to start at about 9am. here is the link to the thread i started about it.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95086
Click to expand...


----------



## NCat496

I wonder how Ashtabula is holding up. I was watching the news before my nap yesterday and they said the city stopped plow trucks from 3 p.m. friday to 11 p.m. sunday. They said the city was over budget and they couldnt afford to keep the trucks on the road. Anyone else hear about this? Someone is going to be loosing their job. There was just one guy out there with his Kubota RTV plowing the roads.


----------



## Scottscape

It doesn't suprise me how the cities are over budget this year.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hey the snow finally stopped!!! I put about 5-6 plows on everything and a few salts too. Still only running on about 5 hrs of sleep since thursday I forgot what day it was for a little bit. This snow started out nice and light, then nothing but wet heavy poop. Rained some on it and froze, made for a nice mess. Ran out of room on quite a few places too. If we get any more snow, there is going to be some pile moving work involved. Pulled out a stuck car from one of my customer's drives, then stupid asswipe didnt even thank me or give me any money. Fortunately the customer did so it wasnt too bad. ********** drove right off the side of the drive in 3" of snow in his stupid Lincoln. Buried right up to the frame. The truck dragged it right out thoughwesport Otherwise this storm was business as usual, nothing exciting or catastrophic going on


On another note: Wonder what happened to JP (young pup)?? Hasnt posted ****e on here since looks like the 18th. Hope he is alright. Or he may have had another run in with a hungry snow blower, lol


----------



## NCat496

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1016540 said:


> Hey the snow finally stopped!!! I put about 5-6 plows on everything and a few salts too. Still only running on about 5 hrs of sleep since thursday I forgot what day it was for a little bit. This snow started out nice and light, then nothing but wet heavy poop. Rained some on it and froze, made for a nice mess. Ran out of room on quite a few places too. If we get any more snow, there is going to be some pile moving work involved. Pulled out a stuck car from one of my customer's drives, then stupid asswipe didnt even thank me or give me any money. Fortunately the customer did so it wasnt too bad. ********** drove right off the side of the drive in 3" of snow in his stupid Lincoln. Buried right up to the frame. The truck dragged it right out thoughwesport Otherwise this storm was business as usual, nothing exciting or catastrophic going on


I was scooping a big pile for the loader yesterday right after it rained then this chick in a honda civic comes hauling a** down the lane and smashes it. I had to stop plowing because I was laughing to hard. Then the nice guy in me came out and went up to her and helped her get out. Man on these cars now a days there is nothing to hook a tow strap to.


----------



## kashman

well the old meyer broke a pin sleeve 2 day didnt mig weld it this time 7018 stick this time


----------



## Burkartsplow

i heard about ashtabulas troubles. i bet local businesses suffered the most since people would have a heck of a time getting around town. well at least they all got their driveways cleaned up. the residents are going to wake up monday morning to head to work and there is going to be a nice berm at the end of the drive. but hey it is ashtabula. i was dating a girl from there and the first time i visited i felt like i was in a different world. the obly thing that kept me going vack there was the girl was real hot.


----------



## Lux Lawn

NCat496;1016501 said:


> I wonder how Ashtabula is holding up. I was watching the news before my nap yesterday and they said the city stopped plow trucks from 3 p.m. friday to 11 p.m. sunday. They said the city was over budget and they couldnt afford to keep the trucks on the road. Anyone else hear about this? Someone is going to be loosing their job. There was just one guy out there with his Kubota RTV plowing the roads.





Burkartsplow;1016576 said:


> i heard about ashtabulas troubles. i bet local businesses suffered the most since people would have a heck of a time getting around town. well at least they all got their driveways cleaned up. the residents are going to wake up monday morning to head to work and there is going to be a nice berm at the end of the drive. but hey it is ashtabula. i was dating a girl from there and the first time i visited i felt like i was in a different world. the obly thing that kept me going vack there was the girl was real hot.


Being a former city worker I don't see how any city can get away with doing what they did. You can bet that the Mayor there will probably never get re-elected again, what he did will just end his political career. If they start cleaning the streets tonight its going to be tough to get the clean by morning, there is going to be a lot of pissed of residents. I bet the service director there will have a headache fielding phone calls tomorrow. 
Like Aaron said those aprons are going to be so blocked in after cleaning the streets its not even funny.


----------



## NCat496

Its also a saftey factor for EMS, Police, and Fire. What if some old man is sloveling his drive and he collapses, help cant even get to him. This issue didnt arise on friday either, they had to have seen it coming months in advance.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

My friend's dad is an EMS out there in Ashtabula. I talked to him a little bit ago and it is just a cluster F out there with the bad roads. They got ambulance hung up quite a few times already. They are all pissed, as are all the residents, etc. He said the city plowguys are all ready to roll, but never got the call. That is going to be such a friggin mess out there tomorrow, it actually wont be funny. I guess they are trying to become a friggin carbon copy of Cleveland. It never ceases to amaze me of the stupidty of people any more. 

NCat496, yeah there isnt ****e to hook a tow strap onto anymore. Just find a nice strong crossmember and try not to break the car in half, lol.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1016627 said:


> My friend's dad is an EMS out there in Ashtabula. I talked to him a little bit ago and it is just a cluster F out there with the bad roads. They got ambulance hung up quite a few times already. They are all pissed, as are all the residents, etc. He said the city plowguys are all ready to roll, but never got the call. That is going to be such a friggin mess out there tomorrow, it actually wont be funny. I guess they are trying to become a friggin carbon copy of Cleveland. It never ceases to amaze me of the stupidty of people any more.
> 
> NCat496, yeah there isnt ****e to hook a tow strap onto anymore. Just find a nice strong crossmember and try not to break the car in half, lol.


even if the car has the tow hook on it the chain wont fit threw the hole or the strap shakle wont fit either


----------



## Lux Lawn

NCat496;1016612 said:


> Its also a saftey factor for EMS, Police, and Fire. What if some old man is sloveling his drive and he collapses, help cant even get to him. This issue didnt arise on friday either, they had to have seen it coming months in advance.


Your right it is dangerous, plus there has to be some kind of financial relief they can get from the goverment. They need to cut back some place else. When I worked for the city the two things that got the Mayor elected term after term was snow removal and trash removal.
I bet guys like us can make some extra bucks cleaning aprons out there this week.


----------



## VBigFord20

Since none of these cars have any solid tow points what you need to do is carry a strap, a few clevis's, and a frame hook cluster like THIS ONE. Considering there less the $20 and can fit anyplace in the truck there worth having.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Hey Tom,

You ever figure out what was wrong with that Chevy of yours?


----------



## f250man

Yes guys Ashtabula is a war zone I got about 35 call outs just from Ashtabula alone.

Yea Tom I hear that about the 5 hours of sleep, I didn't put my head on the pillow until 1:30 a.m. Saturday morning after getting up at 3 a.m. Friday. What a storm I have been wanting it to come and it did and I got the time off and got to make some real money this time. Paid for my break downs for the last 4 years with this storm.

I was still doing call out this morning I left the house at 2 a.m. and Im just now getting in from doing driveways. payup payup payup


----------



## Scottscape

Let me know if you guys need alittle help up there. I'm willing to take a small trip


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;1016870 said:


> Yes guys Ashtabula is a war zone I got about 35 call outs just from Ashtabula alone.
> 
> Yea Tom I hear that about the 5 hours of sleep, I didn't put my head on the pillow until 1:30 a.m. Saturday morning after getting up at 3 a.m. Friday. What a storm I have been wanting it to come and it did and I got the time off and got to make some real money this time. Paid for my break downs for the last 4 years with this storm.
> 
> I was still doing call out this morning I left the house at 2 a.m. and Im just now getting in from doing driveways. payup payup payup


Steve, its nice that their is that much per push work out there for you. I wish there was more of that around here.


----------



## CUCVcleveland

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1016627 said:


> I guess they are trying to become a friggin carbon copy of Cleveland. It never ceases to amaze me of the stupidity of people any more.


Where does Cleveland fall short on snow removal? I ask because this is my first winter here and from what I've seen mostly on the west side, the City's been on the ball about keeping things clear. Heck they even plowed the alley a few times!

What I wanna know is when are they gonna start enforcing sidewalk clearance ordinances! Breaks my heart every time I see somebody in a motorized chair having to wheel down the middle of the street.

Plus that would make more work for shoveling crews and skidsteers.


----------



## clark lawn

Scottscape;1016880 said:


> Let me know if you guys need alittle help up there. I'm willing to take a small trip


x2, im about an hour away


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

CUCVcleveland;1016925 said:


> Where does Cleveland fall short on snow removal? I ask because this is my first winter here and from what I've seen mostly on the west side, the City's been on the ball about keeping things clear. Heck they even plowed the alley a few times!
> 
> What I wanna know is when are they gonna start enforcing sidewalk clearance ordinances! Breaks my heart every time I see somebody in a motorized chair having to wheel down the middle of the street.
> 
> Plus that would make more work for shoveling crews and skidsteers.


Well usually the mess is on Cleveland's east side and you always see something about stuff not getting cleared, etc on the news. Havent really seen it this year though, so maybe they got their ****e together!!!.....nevermind just saw 50th&Dalton out shoveling the whole street.

Steve this was a very good storm indeed!!! I dont think I plowed this many times in Feb since 07 with the Valentine's storm. I wanted to go to Ashtabula and do some drives, but not sure of their $$ situation, etc. Although it isnt a far drive so I wouldnt be wasting too much gas.

Adam, the fuel pump is shot. I need to do the sending unit as well. That is on my poop list for today. Gotta dig the thing out of the snow in the back though, lol


----------



## kashman

CUCVcleveland;1016925 said:


> Where does Cleveland fall short on snow removal? I ask because this is my first winter here and from what I've seen mostly on the west side, the City's been on the ball about keeping things clear. Heck they even plowed the alley a few times!
> 
> What I wanna know is when are they gonna start enforcing sidewalk clearance ordinances! Breaks my heart every time I see somebody in a motorized chair having to wheel down the middle of the street.
> 
> Plus that would make more work for shoveling crews and skidsteers.


i plow my moms street city trucks take a day 2 come by after a storm she is on the westside


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

yesterday i was driving home on all nice clean roads and i was thinking to myself Why dose it take all those other places days to clean up? I mean this wasnt a bad storm in any sense we got about a foot nothing we havent seen befor.


----------



## NCat496

Steve this was a very good storm indeed!!! I dont think I plowed this many times in Feb since 07 with the Valentine's storm. I wanted to go to Ashtabula and do some drives said:


> That Valentines day storm was crazy I remember it. Was that the same year we had that huge Easter storm or the year before or the year after?


----------



## kashman

NCat496;1017206 said:


> That Valentines day storm was crazy I remember it. Was that the same year we had that huge Easter storm or the year before or the year after?


they both sucked! i dont mind plowing but the phone ringing every 2 sec is what i cant stand. 15 call every drive i was on told the old lady 2 just tell them there 100 on the list


----------



## slone

with my mind and body getting tired of sitting in the truck, my mind is thinking about spring. with that said. has anybody seen the new scagg stander mowers. if so what do you think?


----------



## Lux Lawn

slone;1017309 said:


> with my mind and body getting tired of sitting in the truck, my mind is thinking about spring. with that said. has anybody seen the new scagg stander mowers. if so what do you think?


Not a bad looking mower.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

they aren't too bad price-wise either...my local dealer got one in on demo back in early feb and i looked at it (couldn't really test it out in 20'' of snow)...they are very well powered...i think 26 hp on 52?? which is insane for a stander...we'll see how they do after a year..i would never buy a first year model because there is always some kind of bug that needs to be worked out


----------



## Lux Lawn

MahonLawnCare;1017343 said:


> they aren't too bad price-wise either...my local dealer got one in on demo back in early feb and i looked at it (couldn't really test it out in 20'' of snow)...they are very well powered...i think 26 hp on 52?? which is insane for a stander...we'll see how they do after a year..i would never buy a first year model because there is always some kind of bug that needs to be worked out


How much were they going fo?


----------



## f250man

Lux Lawn;1016889 said:


> Steve, its nice that their is that much per push work out there for you. I wish there was more of that around here.


Larry this is not the norm for me I usually don't get to many call outs anymore since the trucks not lettered. I use to get alot of call outs when I was running a big route and my customers were giving my name and cards out. Someone must have given my name out to Ashtabula police or road department or the city cause thats where most people got my number from. I always ask where they got my number from. It is always nice to know. ( Just in case its on a bathroom wall some where. LOL  )

The Village here in Madison use to give my name out to people calling in looking for snow plowing. payup


----------



## f250man

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1016941 said:


> Steve this was a very good storm indeed!!! I dont think I plowed this many times in Feb since 07 with the Valentine's storm. I wanted to go to Ashtabula and do some drives, but not sure of their $$ situation, etc. Although it isnt a far drive so I wouldnt be wasting too much gas.
> 
> I don't know Tom they where calling and flagging me down and the streets weren't even plowed so they weren't going anywhere even with the drive plowed. payup payup


----------



## clark lawn

Tom and Steve if you guys can line up some work up there i would come up and help you out, dont know how much more work there is but if its as bad as ive heard there will be work for a few more days.


----------



## LHK2

The call ins are the cheap ass people who thought they could cheat winter. They call in when they have 2 ft of snow and say we need to get out, can you do it now. We don't do call ins anymore for that reason.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;1017493 said:


> The call ins are the cheap ass people who thought they could cheat winter. They call in when they have 2 ft of snow and say we need to get out, can you do it now. We don't do call ins anymore for that reason.


and then they think your a magician and can plow 2 ft down to the driveway with out leaving a pile on there property anywhere


----------



## VBigFord20

Yeah, I had someone that wanted me to clean out a ally behind there store like that on Sunday. There was about 2' in the center with drifts 4' high and they wanted to know if I could get it all out of there. I told them the only way to get all that out of there was with a loader and I left. I would have got 6' into that mess and been stuck.


----------



## Lux Lawn

LHK2;1017493 said:


> The call ins are the cheap ass people who thought they could cheat winter. They call in when they have 2 ft of snow and say we need to get out, can you do it now. We don't do call ins anymore for that reason.


Plus the want it done for $15 bucks.


----------



## TRKling

KGRlandscapeing;1017155 said:


> yesterday i was driving home on all nice clean roads and i was thinking to myself Why dose it take all those other places days to clean up? I mean this wasnt a bad storm in any sense we got about a foot nothing we havent seen befor.


Because you are riding around in the Solon area and they are insane with the amount of salt they drop ;-)


----------



## kashman

LHK2;1017493 said:


> The call ins are the cheap ass people who thought they could cheat winter. They call in when they have 2 ft of snow and say we need to get out, can you do it now. We don't do call ins anymore for that reason.


call ins start at 100 cash before i plow


----------



## f250man

That sounds about right what I was charging and I gave them the price before I drove out to the house and Most of them said I need it done come do it. payup payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

TRKling;1017708 said:


> Because you are riding around in the Solon area and they are insane with the amount of salt they drop ;-)


ya thats why all my trans lines and power steering lines all rotted out


----------



## BRENTMAN

wonder if that was the years last hoorah?


----------



## suzuki0702

im thinkin one more. march usually has nice surprises for us!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

BRENTMAN;1018020 said:


> wonder if that was the years last hoorah?





suzuki0702;1018024 said:


> im thinkin one more. march usually has nice surprises for us!


or april dont count mother nature out yet


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Just got an email from central parts saying that Meyer C valves are now on national back order so if you break one of have one go bad good luck


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;1018100 said:


> Just got an email from central parts saying that Meyer C valves are now on national back order so if you break one of have one go bad good luck


if you need 1 iv got a few


----------



## carl b

I need a good payroll place . anyone know of one ?


----------



## suzuki0702

paychex ive used in the past....they charge fooorrr everything, but another option is adp


----------



## clark lawn

QUICKBOOKS payroll works good and is realitivly cheap. i think it only cost 100 bucks a year. all you do is put the hours in and print your checks.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Looks like we are in for a warm up the in next week.


----------



## bonerigo.1

There is a company in springfield ohio. First Diversity Staffing. You can run all your payroll through them including workers comp is covered. Its like not having employees. Great if you dont want the hassle of paperwork, etc. They usually charge a percentage of your hourly wage. So $8.00 x .30% =______ Give them a call. 937-323-4114 (talk to Leslie)


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Lux Lawn;1018786 said:


> Looks like we are in for a warm up the in next week.


hallelujah!


----------



## kashman

i hope so i need 2 take the chevy in for the trans work or i mite just do a swap myself if it gets hot enough out


----------



## Burkartsplow

Going to install the new bilstiens 5100s either late this week or next week. heading to the auto show cause I am bored and need something to do. should be a good time.


----------



## VBigFord20

Yeah, we need a warm up. I'm out of places to stack snow. Plus I just picked up another bathroom remodel. I need to finish the one I'm working on by Friday so I can start the next one Monday.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I went and got my Echeck and both the guys working there askd if i was hiring they dont like there jobs there. Seems like an easy job to me i bet it sure bears the pants off of cutting grass


----------



## Lux Lawn

VBigFord20;1019107 said:


> Yeah, we need a warm up. I'm out of places to stack snow.


We have lots of house's where there is no place to stack the snow anymore. We were having that problem in late January,then we got that rain and thaw. If that snow would have stuck around all winter we would have been screwed.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

E check?? Never gotten an echeck, lol. 

Yeah that january thaw sure made some good room for alot more snow. If it would have stayed, that would have sucked to say the least. Although I would have made some awesome snow removal/stacking incomepayup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lux Lawn;1019194 said:


> We have lots of house's where there is no place to stack the snow anymore. We were having that problem in late January,then we got that rain and thaw. If that snow would have stuck around all winter we would have been screwed.


ya a nice rain always knocks them down at least at the house the lots it dosent really help because it dosent help you push them back it just makes them shorter


----------



## Lux Lawn

I register all my trucks at 10001 pounds, that way I don't need an Echeck. I might pay an extra $20 per sticker but its worth it not to have to take the time to get an Echeck.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lux Lawn;1019395 said:


> I register all my trucks at 10001 pounds, that way I don't need an Echeck. I might pay an extra $20 per sticker but its worth it not to have to take the time to get an Echeck.


cant pass the f150 off at 10,001


----------



## Lux Lawn

KGRlandscapeing;1019459 said:


> cant pass the f150 off at 10,001


Why not??
I have my Chevy Silverado 1500's registered at 10001 pounds.
The people at the license bureau don't care.


----------



## suzuki0702

KGRlandscapeing;1019459 said:


> cant pass the f150 off at 10,001


i had a 96 f150 with a 4.9 registered at 14000gvw.. they dont know the difference between an f150 and a tri axle dump.....


----------



## Lux Lawn

suzuki0702;1019480 said:


> i had a 96 f150 with a 4.9 registered at 14000gvw.. they dont know the difference between an f150 and a tri axle dump.....


Thats right,I don't think they don't care either. If you want to pay more they will let you.


----------



## clark lawn

i found out today that you are supossed to registar it for the combo weight im going to have to registar my dump at 18Kinstead of the 10K i have been


----------



## LHK2

There's a catch. If your truck and trailer combo are over 26,001 ( your plated rate ) doesn't matter if the real truck weight is lighter, you need a cdl. if you are stopped, by a watchful officer, ticket time. I am proof of this. Got hit last year for a 500.00 fine.


----------



## clark lawn

clark lawn;1019561 said:


> i found out today that you are supossed to registar it for the combo weight im going to have to registar my dump at 18Kinstead of the 10K i have been


i just researched this some more and you have to plate for what the GCWR of your truck is. my dump is rated for a GVWR of 11,000 and i have a 7,000# trailer, but i have to find out what the combo rating is for the truck and that is what it will have to be regeistered at. i know 2 people that have been stopped for this in the last week. one got cited and the other got redtaged because the combo puts him in cdl territory.


----------



## Chevy03dump

You should plate at the gvwr of the truck plus the gvwr of the trailer. My truck has a gvwr of 12,000 and the heaviest trailer has a gross of 12,000 as well. I plate at 26,000 in case I pick up a trailer grossed at 14,000, or borrow one.


----------



## suzuki0702

thats bs....why dont they ask that at the time of registration! they always ask me whats the gvwr....as it says on the registration too..if i get a ticket im gonna raise hell!


----------



## clark lawn

suzuki0702;1019835 said:


> thats bs....why dont they ask that at the time of registration! they always ask me whats the gvwr....as it says on the registration too..if i get a ticket im gonna raise hell!


look at a semi they are stickered for 80K because that is the MOST they can weight as a combo. take the same tractor loose the fifth wheel and put a dump bed on it and now you can sticker it for less. if you combo is rated at 26000 and you only regastore for 10,000 then your combo better not be over or you run the chance of a ticket and fine.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so its gonna cost me 800 bucks for 2 power steering lines


----------



## carl b

:laughing:

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bfs/1628463257.html


----------



## LHK2

Most of the rules and regs are screwed up to get you caught into a fine. I ended up getting my class a cdl. Needed anyways for trucking company I started. You think a 14 plate for a truck is expensive, try the 80 plate. Ouch!

KGR; what year is your 150, text me . I will call a friend of mine at a ford supplier


----------



## Burkartsplow

carl b;1020103 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bfs/1628463257.html


that is some good stuff there. 250 lawns cut in one day with 2 guys. the most lawns i ve cut in say 10 hours was 58 with myself and old boss. the houses were on 2 streets right next to each other and we would just go up and down them. this guy is smoking crack.


----------



## Lux Lawn

carl b;1020103 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bfs/1628463257.html


What are they 100sq. feet each.
No Way.


----------



## born2farm

Well it looks like my truck is going to stick around for a few more months lol. Went and drop the big bucks on tires today. Went with the Mastercraft Coursers MT. I know they have short tread life but it will out last my truck lol. Also scheduled a service and to have them fix my one coil while its in there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin, when you got that price for the 2 power steering lines, did they use lube??? There is no way this side of heck that those should run that much, even with professional installation. I've done rusty ones in a couple hours with very very basic tools. Supposed to be in the 40's this weekend, grab the lines and do them yourself. Truck shouldnt be too rusty either since it is an 04. Just give the fittings a very nice dosing of PB blaster tomorrow and saturday, then tackle them!!! Really you should only need a couple wrenches, and maybe an extra set of hands. 

Well got the ole Blazer up and running again yesterday. Needed a fuel pump and sending unit. I also put new gaskets in the throttle body (TBI) and ran a couple sections of new fuel line. Runs like a friggin champion now!!! Got the parts from federated for less than half the cost of napa, and they were in stock. And the parts were good brand, delphi and carter. I think I found the my new parts place!!! Plus the parts counter guys actually know their ****e and didnt try to argue with me that it isnt a K1500 but an S10 Blazer, lol. 

Anyone got a good junk yard near them that has newer vehicles?? The gas door broke today on the thing and I am not shaking down 50 bucks for the aluminum one at autozone.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1020450 said:


> Kevin, when you got that price for the 2 power steering lines, did they use lube??? There is no way this side of heck that those should run that much, even with professional installation. I've done rusty ones in a couple hours with very very basic tools. Supposed to be in the 40's this weekend, grab the lines and do them yourself. Truck shouldnt be too rusty either since it is an 04. Just give the fittings a very nice dosing of PB blaster tomorrow and saturday, then tackle them!!! Really you should only need a couple wrenches, and maybe an extra set of hands.
> 
> Well got the ole Blazer up and running again yesterday. Needed a fuel pump and sending unit. I also put new gaskets in the throttle body (TBI) and ran a couple sections of new fuel line. Runs like a friggin champion now!!! Got the parts from federated for less than half the cost of napa, and they were in stock. And the parts were good brand, delphi and carter. I think I found the my new parts place!!! Plus the parts counter guys actually know their ****e and didnt try to argue with me that it isnt a K1500 but an S10 Blazer, lol.
> 
> Anyone got a good junk yard near them that has newer vehicles?? The gas door broke today on the thing and I am not shaking down 50 bucks for the aluminum one at autozone.


Tom there is one on north ridge road called affordable auto recycling, also one on lane road in Perry not sure of the name. Those are the ones I use.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

fordmstng66;1020489 said:


> Tom there is one on north ridge road called affordable auto recycling, also one on lane road in Perry not sure of the name. Those are the ones I use.


Yeah I was going to use the one on Lane Rd or Mike's Auto in Kirtland. Just sometimes these places dont have anything newer than 1985, lol.


----------



## fordmstng66

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1020495 said:


> Yeah I was going to use the one on Lane Rd or Mike's Auto in Kirtland. Just sometimes these places dont have anything newer than 1985, lol.


If you call mikes in kirtland and ask they should be able to tell you, also with affordable. I been searching for parts for a 96 K2500. What year blazer my buddy is a mechanic and uses a junk yard I can ask him. I will be at his shop tomorrow doing brakes, and tune up on my new very used truck.


----------



## VBigFord20

Go to pull a part. There is one in east cleveland now so its not super far from you. Plus if you go on there website you can check current inventory to get a idea if they will have a truck there with the parts you need.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

the low line installd is 160 the high pressure one is 400 so a flush and fill another 100 plus under coating so its like 700 and some change and i had my couzin who works at ford pull the price and there OME parts r more and they wont give me any warranty


----------



## jzeller4

*ohio*

after all the new parts i put on my truck this winter, its almost like having a new truck
only with rust, i think my truck is a gold digger. LOL!!! so its looking like the end of our snow
here in ohio. I could use a little more.


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;1020579 said:


> the low line installd is 160 the high pressure one is 400 so a flush and fill another 100 plus under coating so its like 700 and some change and i had my couzin who works at ford pull the price and there OME parts r more and they wont give me any warranty


did mine in the f350 for 50.00 pus 2.00 for the wrench i had 2 cut in half 2 fit 1hrlab


----------



## kashman

some times it pays 2 shop at big lots for tool


----------



## CUCVcleveland

Thought you guys might enjoy this...

http://blog.cleveland.com/sunpress/2010/03/university_heights_city_counci_5.html

'University Heights City Council expresses concerns about 'sensible salting' policy'

Just goes to show no matter what you do, somebody's gonna complain.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;1020644 said:


> did mine in the f350 for 50.00 pus 2.00 for the wrench i had 2 cut in half 2 fit 1hrlab


I wish it was that easy this things a mess under there with the independant front and skid plates and all that. so when i found out just how much the lines cost i forsure wasnt doing it. If somebody breaks something its there ass not mine.


----------



## Lux Lawn

CUCVcleveland;1020750 said:


> Thought you guys might enjoy this...
> 
> http://blog.cleveland.com/sunpress/2010/03/university_heights_city_counci_5.html
> 
> 'University Heights City Council expresses concerns about 'sensible salting' policy'
> 
> Just goes to show no matter what you do, somebody's gonna complain.


I do alot of plowing there.
All streets should be salted when it snows. I was a city worker for 14 years, we salted every street. his will cause the mayor to lose lots of votes.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lux Lawn;1021146 said:


> I do alot of plowing there.
> All streets should be salted when it snows. I was a city worker for 14 years, we salted every street. his will cause the mayor to lose lots of votes.


did anybody see on the news to night out there where they didnt plow over the weekend because they werent allowed over time that the city manager can get a raise but they cant afford to plow there streets


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

KGRlandscapeing;1021342 said:


> did anybody see on the news to night out there where they didnt plow over the weekend because they werent allowed over time that the city manager can get a raise but they cant afford to plow there streets


Yeah that was out in Ashtabula. I think there are going to be some pissed off people come election time out there.

They plow all the roads just fine out here, with the exception of Mentor. They are the worst out of them all in Lake County. I drive down rt 20 from Painesville, which is usually clean and salted, cross into Mentor and it is like a bomb went off. Truck goes back to 4x4 and slow down a little. They really should be ashamed of themselves. One of the biggest cities here and sucks the most!!! Pretty sad when parking lots and drives are in better shape than the roads are.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Bahaha today on my mailbox there was 3 flyers for landscaping company saying call today for your free estimate ummm theres is still 8 inchs of snow on my grass. Id love to see a landscaper give me an estimate with out seeing my grass. I mean i am good but i couldnt give you a price when its under 8 inchs of frozen stuff


----------



## Easy

That is good. 
I bid on a condo complex a few years back and was out bid by a Mexican that bid "$2000.00 less than anyone else" that is the truth, a friend of mine was on the board and saw the bids. It really didn't matter, the complex was flooded out that summer, and will soon become a park?? Millstone, for the Painesville folks.
Don


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I finally got my truck back 845 dollars later the guy didnt even call and tell me that they needed another part so the bill went from 720 to 845


----------



## f250man

Well guys I was bored last night so I went to Ford.com and built a 2010 F250 and it ran a total of $ 53,805 and was $ 817.00 a month. I don't think that will be ordered any time soon.


----------



## f250man

That sucks Kevin thats why I hate mechanics. I don't understand how they can break things and you have to pay to buy new parts. That don't happen in the construction trade if I damage your house I pay to fix it not you.


----------



## born2farm

well got new tires today..on the bill it said needs new front end...not sure what this means so i have to go back and talk to the mechanic. it squeaks when i turn so I am not sure what I need to look into replacing...i dont want to dump a whole bunch more money into it but not sure if i can do it myslef.


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;1022021 said:


> Well guys I was bored last night so I went to Ford.com and built a 2010 F250 and it ran a total of $ 53,805 and was $ 817.00 a month. I don't think that will be ordered any time soon.


Come on Steve.....Thats chump change for you. A few more snow dance's and you can pay cash for it :laughing:.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

KGRlandscapeing;1022020 said:


> I finally got my truck back 845 dollars later the guy didnt even call and tell me that they needed another part so the bill went from 720 to 845


sounds like a nice mechanic


----------



## MahonLawnCare

born2farm;1022079 said:


> well got new tires today..on the bill it said needs new front end...not sure what this means so i have to go back and talk to the mechanic. it squeaks when i turn so I am not sure what I need to look into replacing...i dont want to dump a whole bunch more money into it but not sure if i can do it myslef.


could be ball joints, could be tie rod ends


----------



## dmontgomery

*Is winter over??*

sorry to change the current line of discussion.....but I am seriously thinking about taking the Vbox out of the truck this week.....

Opinions????? part of me says I will regret that.........but I am ready to move in to spring mode....

Thanks


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Just saw the weather for next week temps around 50 most of next week with a couple days of rain.Put the plows away and get the mowers ready i hope lol.


----------



## kashman

Lawn Guy36;1022392 said:


> Just saw the weather for next week temps around 50 most of next week with a couple days of rain.Put the plows away and get the mowers ready i hope lol.


i dont know about the mowers but we can get the blowers ready


----------



## VBigFord20

I finally had a chance to make it to the car show today. I took a GMC Sierra Hybrid on a road test and was really impressed with how well that system seems to work. You don't even know when the engine is kicking in. I also really liked the new Ram Power Wagon, but its like $50k.

New trucks are to expensive, I think I'm going to make the 150 last a few more years.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Installed the bilstien 5100s all around the truck. Took me about 2.5 hours to do the whole thing. Not bad for first time as some of the bolts were rusted on pretty good. The worst part was like Tom said was doing the rears and laying on your back and having all the crud and rust falling in your face while taking off the bolts. The old shocks were done a long time ago and I only have 55K on the truck. I can tell the ride is a lot better but I am going to go down a crappy road and get on the highway and see how she feels. I have only heard good things about them so I am sure I will be happy with them. Not much else going on around here. It was a nice day to do the work outside.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Well got the trucks washed and the spreader cleaned out and sprayed down. If this is it for the snow, I'm ready to start cleaning and painting.


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;1023470 said:


> I only have 55K on the truck.


Wow, that's it on a 04. I'm pushing 70k and I have been trying to take it easy on her lately. If it were not for driving the focus around and having the ranger to beat on before that, I would be close to 90 by now I bet.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Awww come on 55k and 70k aint ****e on those things!!! Steve(f250man) with 190,000 on his F250 and 160K on my 2500 is miles. Mine is still all 100% original except for the trans which was done at 85k when I bought it. Although it is showing its age alot on the front end parts. Got a lovely hum noise from the front end at any speed, guessing it is the cv joints or the wheel hub bearings. Either way, the front is getting rebuilt this year on it. Ball joints, tie rods, etc. Just dont want to roll into another season with this kind of mileage on original front parts. Never know when one may fail with 10 years of plowing and 160k. 

Aaron you will like the bilstein shocks. It will ride nice and still ride decent with a heavy load on. Yeah the face full of rust is always the poop part of the job, lol.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Tom, replaced both hubs this winter. 108,000. Humm was very apparent on mine towards the end.


----------



## carl b

I put the new bed on my truck. now I'm getting ready to go to work I start scaping on Thursday.:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc I know it early but, I have the work so I may as well do it. on the front end I have done my hubs a few times than the tie rods at 200 k


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I want to start getting mulch and dirt buy supplier wont open till atleast next week but depends on wether. sold mower today tho so thats a plus!


----------



## kashman

well was going 2 take the truck in for the trans 2day but took the bike out so didnt get 2 the truck. 1800 for a gm reman 3 year 36000 min warr


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Gary the hum from the front of mine is really loud. I had the window down driving it today and I could hear the sound more when I was next to a car, so it is getting real loud. Not looking forward to it since they are 300 bucks a side. 

There is no way I could start scaping yet. Got about 8 inches or so of snow in my back yard and about 4 in the front. Most of my other places are the same or worse, not to mention the snow piles. That last storm from the end of Feb dropped about 18 inches of fresh snow on us. Gonna be a while before the piles go away too. Hopefully the rain this thursday will melt some of it down. Heck I havent even tried to start the mowers this winter. Oh well better late than never, lol.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;1023684 said:


> Wow, that's it on a 04. I'm pushing 70k and I have been trying to take it easy on her lately. If it were not for driving the focus around and having the ranger to beat on before that, I would be close to 90 by now I bet.


i have only 49700 on mine thou i have had 2 trucks befor this My first truck had 165k on it


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1023827 said:


> There is no way I could start scaping yet. Got about 8 inches or so of snow in my back yard and about 4 in the front. Most of my other places are the same or worse, not to mention the snow piles. That last storm from the end of Feb dropped about 18 inches of fresh snow on us. Gonna be a while before the piles go away too. Hopefully the rain this thursday will melt some of it down. Heck I havent even tried to start the mowers this winter. Oh well better late than never, lol.


They are calling for rain late in the week. Hopefully that along with temps in the 50's will melt this stuff. Hope to start no later then April 1st.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

carl b;1023796 said:


> I put the new bed on my truck. now I'm getting ready to go to work I start scaping on Thursday.:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc I know it early but, I have the work so I may as well do it. on the front end I have done my hubs a few times than the tie rods at 200 k


what could you possibly be landscaping


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

MahonLawnCare;1023961 said:


> what could you possibly be landscaping


mudd leaves and sticks


----------



## carl b

MahonLawnCare;1023961 said:


> what could you possibly be landscaping


Its a great time to move plants . as for the mud yep , I have the work so I'll get muddy for money . he!! you can trim bushes all winter, if you can find them . If you had work why wouldn't you do it ?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I guess I have work but it's stil early..I'd rather be out their selling right now than trying to wade through the snow piles and mud...too each his own, i guess.


----------



## f250man

What a nice day out there. All the snow is melted of my lawn and I think I will get some fert on tonight since they are calling for rain and get a jump on it this yr.


----------



## carl b

I need a place mowed in atwood lake if anyone goes there pm me .



Mahon,
I still sell all year . My guys just like to work as much as they can .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sure was a beautiful day out there!!! I was greasing the u joints and stuff on the truck and had to take my sweatshirt off!!! Started some stuff up and all that fun jazz. We will see how the weather plays out, otherwise I will be doing clean ups within a week or 2. Although I may do my plow damage stuff first. Tore up a few spots so it will be a lil dirt and seed. Got a few gravel drives that need the gravel moved around too. Nothing too major though.


----------



## VBigFord20

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1023726 said:


> Awww come on 55k and 70k aint ****e on those things!!! Steve(f250man) with 190,000 on his F250 and 160K on my 2500 is miles. Mine is still all 100% original except for the trans which was done at 85k when I bought it. Although it is showing its age alot on the front end parts. Got a lovely hum noise from the front end at any speed, guessing it is the cv joints or the wheel hub bearings. Either way, the front is getting rebuilt this year on it. Ball joints, tie rods, etc. Just dont want to roll into another season with this kind of mileage on original front parts. Never know when one may fail with 10 years of plowing and 160k.
> 
> Aaron you will like the bilstein shocks. It will ride nice and still ride decent with a heavy load on. Yeah the face full of rust is always the poop part of the job, lol.


Well, last year between front end work, tune up, and a few upgrades I spent about 4k on the truck. One of the big things that pissed me off was paying the dealer nearly $1200 to replace the passenger side manifold because I had thought that the cam phasers were bad. Now the drivers side manifold needs replaced, plus this time I think the cam phasers really are on there way out. The truck ticks more then a mechanical diesel when I drive it.

Its a good truck for someone who would use it as it was intended to be used, but I abuse it and push it past its limits on a regular basis. I plow all winter, I tow big ass trailers all summer. I load the bed and cab with thousands of pounds of crap (hell I have a olds 403 sitting in the bed right now that needs to go in the car.) Basically, its not the right tool for the job I'm doing with it. When I bought it I never intended to use it as a full time work truck but as things changed and my business moved more into that direction thats what happened with the truck.

Plus, I washed it today and noticed that the bottom of the front fenders are starting to rust a tiny bit and the edges of the wheel wells in the rear are starting to rust also. The goal is to trade it in before needing to put in a tranny or any other big ticket items. I don't even plan to touch the manifold unless it gets really really bad. If I get one more season out of it, then get around 8-10 on trade in, I will be doing good in my book. Next time around I'm going to get a much more powerful truck that can take the abuse I want to throw at it.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;1024592 said:


> Well, last year between front end work, tune up, and a few upgrades I spent about 4k on the truck. One of the big things that pissed me off was paying the dealer nearly $1200 to replace the passenger side manifold because I had thought that the cam phasers were bad. Now the drivers side manifold needs replaced, plus this time I think the cam phasers really are on there way out. The truck ticks more then a mechanical diesel when I drive it.
> 
> Its a good truck for someone who would use it as it was intended to be used, but I abuse it and push it past its limits on a regular basis. I plow all winter, I tow big ass trailers all summer. I load the bed and cab with thousands of pounds of crap (hell I have a olds 403 sitting in the bed right now that needs to go in the car.) Basically, its not the right tool for the job I'm doing with it. When I bought it I never intended to use it as a full time work truck but as things changed and my business moved more into that direction thats what happened with the truck.
> 
> Plus, I washed it today and noticed that the bottom of the front fenders are starting to rust a tiny bit and the edges of the wheel wells in the rear are starting to rust also. The goal is to trade it in before needing to put in a tranny or any other big ticket items. I don't even plan to touch the manifold unless it gets really really bad. If I get one more season out of it, then get around 8-10 on trade in, I will be doing good in my book. Next time around I'm going to get a much more powerful truck that can take the abuse I want to throw at it.


my buddy just had his done 500 for both had 2 have most of the studs drilled out the guy up on madison in lakewood did them for him starts with a C if you like i can ask him the name


----------



## Lux Lawn

I have the option of buy a lot of landscaping and plowing accounts from a guy that is going out of business. They are a combination of residential and commercial accounts, I told him I will be willing to buy them when and if they sign my contract, not his. It could turn out to be a very good year if it all goes through.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Lux Lawn;1024628 said:


> I have the option of buy a lot of landscaping and plowing accounts from a guy that is going out of business. They are a combination of residential and commercial accounts, I told him I will be willing to buy them when and if they sign my contract, not his. It could turn out to be a very good year if it all goes through.


Well if they sign your contract then go right ahead and close the deal. Hope it works out well for you Larry. payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;1024592 said:


> Well, last year between front end work, tune up, and a few upgrades I spent about 4k on the truck. One of the big things that pissed me off was paying the dealer nearly $1200 to replace the passenger side manifold because I had thought that the cam phasers were bad. Now the drivers side manifold needs replaced, plus this time I think the cam phasers really are on there way out. The truck ticks more then a mechanical diesel when I drive it.
> 
> Its a good truck for someone who would use it as it was intended to be used, but I abuse it and push it past its limits on a regular basis. I plow all winter, I tow big ass trailers all summer. I load the bed and cab with thousands of pounds of crap (hell I have a olds 403 sitting in the bed right now that needs to go in the car.) Basically, its not the right tool for the job I'm doing with it. When I bought it I never intended to use it as a full time work truck but as things changed and my business moved more into that direction thats what happened with the truck.
> 
> Plus, I washed it today and noticed that the bottom of the front fenders are starting to rust a tiny bit and the edges of the wheel wells in the rear are starting to rust also. The goal is to trade it in before needing to put in a tranny or any other big ticket items. I don't even plan to touch the manifold unless it gets really really bad. If I get one more season out of it, then get around 8-10 on trade in, I will be doing good in my book. Next time around I'm going to get a much more powerful truck that can take the abuse I want to throw at it.


I went to liberty here in the fall because i was gonna trade mine and i lookd at new ones they couldnt get me what i needed at the time. But he wouldnt give me a dollar over 8000 for mine and it had 48,000 miles on it. so there like we can order you the one you want i was like with that for trade in you can shove it and walkd out. PS my grandfather workd for ford and he sells at least 12 cars a year down there with X and Z plans and he goes down there to BS with them once a week


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;1024694 said:


> Well if they sign your contract then go right ahead and close the deal. Hope it works out well for you Larry. payup


Thanks buddy.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

carl b;1024402 said:


> I need a place mowed in atwood lake if anyone goes there pm me .
> 
> Mahon,
> I still sell all year . My guys just like to work as much as they can .


too each his own carl. how many guys you got?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Lux Lawn;1024628 said:


> I have the option of buy a lot of landscaping and plowing accounts from a guy that is going out of business. They are a combination of residential and commercial accounts, I told him I will be willing to buy them when and if they sign my contract, not his. It could turn out to be a very good year if it all goes through.


did you find that from CL? I saw a company up around there had all their stuff listed accts and all...just curious...i don't work up that way, i just wondered if it was a legit company selling out


----------



## f250man

Anyone want to do a get together on Saturday for lunch at the Quaker Steak and Lube some where.


----------



## suzuki0702

vbigford...


your using a 1/2 ton for a 3/4 tons job...what do you expect.. 150s are for groceries


----------



## Lux Lawn

MahonLawnCare;1024873 said:


> did you find that from CL? I saw a company up around there had all their stuff listed accts and all...just curious...i don't work up that way, i just wondered if it was a legit company selling out


No, its someone else.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

f250man;1024962 said:


> Anyone want to do a get together on Saturday for lunch at the Quaker Steak and Lube some where.


I am always ready for a trip to Quaker Steak!!! Get it in and done before we all get too busy with the landscaping side of things


----------



## kashman

i dont sub and i dont hire subs i only take the work my 3 trucks can do..........................


----------



## paradise1229

Warm weather, doggon ice still on the lakes. Spring fever is getting worse till it's ice-off!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1025013 said:


> I am always ready for a trip to Quaker Steak!!! Get it in and done before we all get too busy with the landscaping side of things


I might be able to stop in fro a beer or six.
Just let me know what time.


----------



## LHK2

Finally starting to get busy here. Signed 4 new contracts today then started to tear into our enclosed trailer, needs welding and new panels, tomorrow, tree removal. Would like it to snow one more time, need to get rid of the salt in the bin so we can get it cleaned out for the mulch.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lux Lawn;1025376 said:


> I might be able to stop in fro a beer or six.
> Just let me know what time.


A beer or six would be ideal!!!!

Well more garage work today. Had to weld the tailgate on the trailer, and the bag frames for the catcher on the Z. Gonna do a lil work on the truck today and see what else I can get into


----------



## Burkartsplow

I thnk I am going to go and start mowing a few clients yards today to get a jump on the spring growth cycle and see if I can slow it down so it is not so bad at the end of april. Maybe do a few mulch jobs tomorrow and start planting some annuals at my industrials entrance signs. Saturday sounds like a good day to do some aeration and dethatching and I think my sod supplier just got in a new shipment of grass in from michigan today so I will have him put a few skids to the side for the one client that wants a new lawn put in before easter so the kids have a green lawn in order to hide eggs and goodys in. I am pretty sure I can do all of my spring, summer and fall maintenance in the next 2 weeks, invoice them and start getting the trucks and blades ready for winter. I am already getting the itch to push some snow around here, hope it is a good season!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1025787 said:


> A beer or six would be ideal!!!!
> 
> Well more garage work today. Had to weld the tailgate on the trailer, and the bag frames for the catcher on the Z. Gonna do a lil work on the truck today and see what else I can get into


Today I am going to go to the open house at Marshall Equipment, then do as little as possible.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;1025794 said:


> I thnk I am going to go and start mowing a few clients yards today to get a jump on the spring growth cycle and see if I can slow it down so it is not so bad at the end of april. Maybe do a few mulch jobs tomorrow and start planting some annuals at my industrials entrance signs. Saturday sounds like a good day to do some aeration and dethatching and I think my sod supplier just got in a new shipment of grass in from michigan today so I will have him put a few skids to the side for the one client that wants a new lawn put in before easter so the kids have a green lawn in order to hide eggs and goodys in. I am pretty sure I can do all of my spring, summer and fall maintenance in the next 2 weeks, invoice them and start getting the trucks and blades ready for winter. I am already getting the itch to push some snow around here, hope it is a good season!!!


Aaron, you smoking something good early today.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Burkartsplow;1025794 said:


> I thnk I am going to go and start mowing a few clients yards today to get a jump on the spring growth cycle and see if I can slow it down so it is not so bad at the end of april. Maybe do a few mulch jobs tomorrow and start planting some annuals at my industrials entrance signs. Saturday sounds like a good day to do some aeration and dethatching and I think my sod supplier just got in a new shipment of grass in from michigan today so I will have him put a few skids to the side for the one client that wants a new lawn put in before easter so the kids have a green lawn in order to hide eggs and goodys in. I am pretty sure I can do all of my spring, summer and fall maintenance in the next 2 weeks, invoice them and start getting the trucks and blades ready for winter. I am already getting the itch to push some snow around here, hope it is a good season!!!


LOL Aaron  


Lux Lawn;1025796 said:


> Today I am going to go to the open house at Marshall Equipment, then do as little as possible.


I may go to Best Truck's open house today. I dunno yet since I quit doing business with them a while ago. Their prices are plain ridiculous and some of their mechanics are morons. But I must say the guys at the counter are good though.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1025817 said:


> LOL Aaron
> 
> I may go to Best Truck's open house today. I dunno yet since I quit doing business with them a while ago. Their prices are plain ridiculous and some of their mechanics are morons. But I must say the guys at the counter are good though.


That was yesterday.
Its every Wednesday in March.


----------



## Burkartsplow

i found a 2010gmc 3500hd gasser for 26k. if u want a one ton gasser then this is the time to buy. fire engine red. it really makes me think do i need a diesel


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lux Lawn;1025863 said:


> That was yesterday.
> Its every Wednesday in March.


Oh, lol  I forgot it was thursday, dont mind me:waving:

Aaron, it all depends on if you keep the truck for 10yrs + to really see the return on investment for the fuel consumption difference. Plus are you towing that much weight on a consistent basis to justify the need?? The new 6.0 are very powerful and GM is making them better on fuel, plus they have the 6 speed auto versus the old 4 like we have. But the diesels are very cool and if that is what you want, then Git R Done!!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

u are right Tom. just going to wait a bit. see if the lady lets me spend some the hard earned money I make.


----------



## NCat496

Any of you guys goin to the Marshall Equipment open house tomorrow in Chesterland?


----------



## Lux Lawn

NCat496;1026300 said:


> Any of you guys goin to the Marshall Equipment open house tomorrow in Chesterland?


No. I spent all my money at the one in Lyndhurst.
They had a good BBQ going...great burgers.Enjoy.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Originally Posted by f250man 
Anyone want to do a get together on Saturday for lunch at the Quaker Steak and Lube some where.



Sydenstricker Landscaping;1025013 said:


> I am always ready for a trip to Quaker Steak!!! Get it in and done before we all get too busy with the landscaping side of things


You guys still planning on going?
PM me a a cell phone # and if I can make it I will call you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lux Lawn;1026558 said:


> Originally Posted by f250man
> Anyone want to do a get together on Saturday for lunch at the Quaker Steak and Lube some where.
> 
> You guys still planning on going?
> PM me a a cell phone # and if I can make it I will call you.


I still want to go. Dont know what weekend it is going to be though


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1026569 said:


> I still want to go. Dont know what weekend it is going to be though


Okay, I thought you guys were talking about tomorrow.
We better go before Steve runs out of all that plowing money from the last big storm. That way he can buy.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

does anyone have an unlimited carfax account that could run a vin for me?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Elwer Lawn Care;1027181 said:


> does anyone have an unlimited carfax account that could run a vin for me?


Travis, if it is from a dealer, they have to give you the carfax on it. If they dont or refuse to, then dont buy shyt from them


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1027298 said:


> Travis, if it is from a dealer, they have to give you the carfax on it. If they dont or refuse to, then dont buy shyt from them


Yeah, one time I was interested in buying a truck from bob serpentini and I asked for a carfax. They asked me if I was going to buy it for sure because it costs them money to run a carfax, I had my loan all ready to go with my bank. I told them if you cant do that for me then forget it. This guy was soo close to a sale and for a dealer as big as serpentini to be that cheap I walked out. The salesman called me about 5 times that week trying to get me back in, and the sales manager called me to. I called back and made an apointment with both of them and never showed up later that day. I hate dealers!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Buying a truck can be a real pain in the azz, its nice to find a good dealer to work with and stick with them.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well this dealer flat out told me last time they dont do carfax but will provide an oasis report which is fords report. It turned out good but i checked autocheck and said 8 items. So i bought the unlimited for 60 days but all it shows was that the truck was leased and stuff like that.

The truck is an 08 crew cab short bed diesel with 27k miles, found the insurance card in glove box with the old owners names so with a little research i got their address and phone number and also learned the owner was 72 yrs old so that means most likely the truck wasn't beat on. Im still trying to get them to do better on price. They said they would give me 14,500 for my truck but then wouldn't come down on asking price. THey are bringing it to my house again monday so we will hopefully get the approval from dad as he will nit pick it over good.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah the oasis is a good one, just for the Fords though. Man you guys out there all have big trucks to plow the little bit of snow yall get. Maybe over-compensating for something?? LOL


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

no i just want a big truck for everyday use, i need something bigger than wwhat i have now so it will be used more for personal and towing us than i will plowing.


----------



## born2farm

travis lookin at new trucks and im blowing money on my truck lol. got new tires a week ago and blew $800.00 on that. went to chicago so i took my truck in while i was gone to get the front end looked at...here is what they qouted me to do it and what needed done
-left upper ball joint-$158.45
-right upper ball joint-$158.45
-both lower ball joints$151.60
-left sway bar link $19.20
-left inner tie rod $83.20
-left front wheel bearing and hub $289.55
-turn the rotors
-labor $300.00
-Alignment- $35.00
-tax- $83.70

the estimate was $1279.15...does that sound good or bad? only $300 in labor

i am just a little leary on putting that much more into it. i know the truck will last another 30-40k which is about the tire life on what i bought...just not sure if i will see a benefit out of the other parts


----------



## fordmstng66

Born I don't know where you live but give me the specifics of your truck, I am sure my buddy could do that a lot cheaper. Even replacing rotors not turning them. That just seems way high to me, but that is just me.


----------



## clark lawn

Hello, 
Iam listing my snow plowing services to anyone who needs them ! I give discounts to!!!! SENIORS !!!! 
I plow driveways, sidewalks , parking lots, business & residential & put down salt if needed, with additional cost!!This way you can stay inside and keep warm on those cold winter days & nights .Call day or night 24 hour service . *** FULLY INSURED*** !!! LEAVE THE WORKTO US!!Other discounts available... 

YOU'VE CALLED THE REST ! NOW CALL THE BEST !!!! 

330-755-8394 - HOME 
330-559-2233 - CELL 
330-330--6578-CELL 

MY PRICES START AT $ 10.00 & UP 
MY NAME IS JAMES WHEN YOU NEED ME 
THANKS SO MUCH !! 
WILL BEAT ANY PRICES IN TOWN ! 
JUST GIVE US A CALL . 


•Location: ( YOUNGSTOWN & MAHONING COUNTY AREAS ) 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1618502415


----------



## chazg33

hey ohio guys that do landscaping,figured i would give are group first crack at some new exmark mowers i just got,i bought these from a dealer in ashtabula that went out of bussiness,i have 2 walk behinds,a 48 inch metro 15 hp kaw motor,ecs controls,3,000.00,,and a 48 inch turf tracer hydro,electric start ecs controls,5600.00 these are brand new with full exmark warranty ,time of sale,will come with sales reciept,no sales tax....they are for sale on criagslist cleveland i do have pics of metro on there also.striper kit for 60 inch,side discharge chute kit,some blades,spindle etc,you can call me at 440-415-2525 i do not want to take up space here with mowers,thanks chuck,,


----------



## Lux Lawn

Been quite here lately, everyone must be getting ready for spring and be over on lawnsite already.


----------



## kashman

Lux Lawn;1028266 said:


> Been quite here lately, everyone must be getting ready for spring and be over on lawnsite already.


must be lawnsite didnt treat me right so i dont go 2 that site anymore


----------



## MahonLawnCare

lawnsite is filled with a bunch of solo blowhards acting like brickman....i like PS much better


----------



## ClevelandPusher

*I need to lease a loader*

I am possibly looking to lease a large loader w/ a 14, 16, 18, 20'+ box pusher for the 2010-2011, and 2011-2012 winter. I have the opportunity to land a very large industrial property in the Cleveland, OH area. I need to get 6 month lease rates for a large loader to plug into my business model to make sure my plan will work. If you, or someone you know, has a loader that is not currently being used and can be left onsite, please email me at [email protected] so we can talk and possibly hammer out a deal. I may also be interested in hiring someone with the loader to be the operator for the duration of the season. I am willing to work closely with someone to negotiate a win-win for both parties. We can talk more through email.


----------



## paradise1229

Guys guess what? I stick out like a sore thumb! 
http://www.lawnsite.com/showpost.php?p=3470885&postcount=23

Truck pics to follow by next week ! ! ! Wooooohhhhhoooooo! ! ! ! :bluebounc:bluebounc

chazg33,
Don't you have a few properties in Warren, OH?

Born to Farm,
I have a local charging me 150.00/ side on labor to replace upper and lower ball joints. 
The parts run me 130.00 per side yes, upper and lowers. I'm using Moogs. 
I'd find another shop.


----------



## chazg33

paradise i had one church in champion,on state,lost it to a low baller,i still have the one on tibbets-wick rd,off rt 11,lost 3 churchs down your way to low balling, its gettig cut throat out there,


----------



## kashman

MahonLawnCare;1028502 said:


> lawnsite is filled with a bunch of solo blowhards acting like brickman....i like PS much better


bingo and every 10 year old has a mil dollar biz


----------



## LHK2

To all the moron lowballers. I think it's going to be a interesting year, to see who's going to be wise enough to be around at year's end. From what I am seeing and hearing about pricing, many guys are going to be working themselves broke. I was involved in a reverse bid with 8 others that started out at 30,000. 4 of use dropped out by 27,000. The winning bid came in at 15,000.
Here's the deal. Grass *needs* to be mowed and trimmed, snow *needs* to be plowed on commercial lots and condo's and high end residential. THEY are not going to go buy a mower and do it themselves. If everyone stuck to there prices, they will pay. Give a small discount sure, but to work for little or no profit, no thanks. Go ahead, work yourself to death for less than McDonald's would pay you. I guess some will just be a grass cutter, plow jockey for life. The professionals will pick up your work and your equipment for cheap when you realize you can't pay your bills and can't afford to be in business, or your wife tell's you she's done. McDonald's may be the better place for you. Don't mind me, we are doing very well by the way, just my 2 cents.


----------



## paradise1229

Chazg33,
I have a rental off of Tibbets-wick. Maybe you may have seen me?


----------



## Pirsch

Hey guys...Just wondering if anyone in the Dayton area might have an ATV/Utility Vehicle or something that you wouldn't mind me borrowing for an afternoon at an event on MAY 8th
for a fund raiser. A utility Golf cart would work too... I'm doing animal medical for a dog walk/run and need the quick mobility to get to injured.

Just PM me if you have something I appreciate it!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

kashman;1028623 said:


> bingo and every 10 year old has a mil dollar biz


lol well there's some of that on here too but on LS it's much much worse


----------



## Burkartsplow

I just thought you guys needed to know what I did today. I drank a lot of beer. Happy St. Pattys Day. Going to bed. Have a good week.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;1029219 said:


> I just thought you guys needed to know what I did today. I drank a lot of beer. Happy St. Pattys Day. Going to bed. Have a good week.


Hope you didn'y stress yourself out to much from your long day. 
Now go pass out and start tomorrow fresh, only thing is you may have a hang over.
St. Patty's Day is for the Irish, I will wait for the Feast.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Burkartsplow;1029219 said:


> I just thought you guys needed to know what I did today. I drank a lot of beer. Happy St. Pattys Day. Going to bed. Have a good week.


Being Irish I did the same........actually I'm drunk right now :laughing:


----------



## kashman

Lux Lawn;1029225 said:


> Hope you didn'y stress yourself out to much from your long day.
> Now go pass out and start tomorrow fresh, only thing is you may have a hang over.
> St. Patty's Day is for the Irish, I will wait for the Feast.


i go 2 that every year also


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

whats with all this sun dosent it know its still winter


----------



## Lux Lawn

KGRlandscapeing;1029538 said:


> whats with all this sun dosent it know its still winter


Hey Kevin..............Winter is over.
Better get ready for spring.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lux Lawn;1029549 said:


> Hey Kevin..............Winter is over.
> Better get ready for spring.


but i dont do anything in spring i am allergic to it


----------



## Lux Lawn

KGRlandscapeing;1029552 said:


> but i dont do anything in spring i am allergic to it


Thats how I feel about snow.


----------



## clark lawn

i dont think its over yet. whenever easter comes early like this we get snow sometime that weekend. i think we are gonna get 1 more event


----------



## MahonLawnCare

that temp is going to have to drop and drop quick for any kind of real accum...winter's over! hooray! we will have another cold snap though


----------



## f250man

Well boys I sure don't think old man winter has anything left for us. So Im off to do stone and lawn repair tomorrow. So I hope no more snow.


----------



## kashman

snow is done ....................... and im happy about it time 2 make money


----------



## Burkartsplow

clients have started to call about spring cleanups, mulch and all that good stuff. I could go for one more storm, but I think summer work is upon almost. well at least I am going to relax another week before I start to get dirty.


----------



## VBigFord20

Yeah, I think I'm putting the done stamp on winter too. I'm going to bill out the last few customers who still owe me, clean up the plow, and push it into the deep dark corner of the warehouse until next fall.


----------



## ClevelandPusher

I am possibly looking to acquire a lawn & landscape/plowing company located in close proximity to Brook Park, OH. I will most likely be relocating to the area and am interested in purchasing an established company. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Burkartsplow

ClevelandPusher;1031513 said:


> I am possibly looking to acquire a lawn & landscape/plowing company located in close proximity to Brook Park, OH. I will most likely be relocating to the area and am interested in purchasing an established company. Email me at [email protected]


I have one for sale. 1 million dollars and it is yours!!! Good Luck this year.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;1031546 said:


> I have one for sale. 1 million dollars and it is yours!!! Good Luck this year.


Aaron, let me know if he doesn't buy it. I will start rolling my pennies now, by May 1st. I should have enough rolled for the purchase. Just make sure all of the clean-ups are done by then.
If you agree I will add your business to my signature line.
Thank you.......Larry


----------



## Burkartsplow

Lux Lawn;1031559 said:


> Aaron, let me know if he doesn't buy it. I will start rolling my pennies now, by May 1st. I should have enough rolled for the purchase. Just make sure all of the clean-ups are done by then.
> If you agree I will add your business to my signature line.
> Thank you.......Larry


No problem Larry, I will get on those cleanups today and work all through the next few nights to make sure everything is ready for you when the transaction takes place. Small bills would be ideal.:salute:


----------



## Lux Lawn

Burkartsplow;1031562 said:


> Small bills would be ideal.:salute:


No problem.


----------



## VBigFord20

Everything is turning white again.

Just when I was about to put the plow in the warehouse.

Figures.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Snowing good here.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya there is a small tint of white on the mulch!! wtf its spring


----------



## thesnowman269

well this just striaght up sucks, yesterday i cut my plow lights off because they were the stupid sabers, bolt just lept spinning didnt wanna mess with them so just cut them off, and what do you know!?!? it starts snowing son of a *****! better not accumulate on the roads. i dont think it will. if it does my town is screwed as the town plows are in side there garage but theres a big hole between the plows and the trucks since there getting new drians installed haha.


----------



## kootoomootoo

thesnowman269;1032422 said:


> well this just striaght up sucks, yesterday i cut my plow lights off because they were the stupid sabers, bolt just lept spinning didnt wanna mess with them so just cut them off, and what do you know!?!? it starts snowing son of a *****! better not accumulate on the roads. i dont think it will. if it does my town is screwed as the town plows are in side there garage but theres a big hole between the plows and the trucks since there getting new drians installed haha.


i have the sabers...but plow with the headlights on and the sabers off...can see way better.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Got about an inch on the grass here now.


----------



## kashman

will be out salting for sure in the am


----------



## MahonLawnCare

just got in from salting...it's more or less a slush that is thicker in some spots and it's frozen...it melted off pretty decent....def. didn't see this one coming


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went out and threw some salt down on the lots. Nice to make some easy money late in the season.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well got me a new landscaping/ plowing rig today, A utility tractor. Its a Mccormick 28hp, 66" bucket with the skid type hookup and a 72" tiller. Little bigger than i wanted but im sure it will push some snow. Will test her out tomorrow, doing a mulch job.

BTW did take of trimmer rack, will move it to the side most likely.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Nice looking machine.
Bet it will be cold pushing snow with it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

MahonLawnCare;1032600 said:


> just got in from salting...it's more or less a slush that is thicker in some spots and it's frozen...it melted off pretty decent....def. didn't see this one coming


same here

Well off to Dayton for the day


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lux Lawn;1032930 said:


> Nice looking machine.
> Bet it will be cold pushing snow with it.


no colder then the 4 wheeler


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

It will still be cold but it will push it a lot better and probably quicker


----------



## Pirsch

Clapper&Company;1032932 said:


> same here
> 
> Well off to Dayton for the day


Hey Clap if you were down here why didn't you call...We could have got some eats!


----------



## f250man

He was up here with me and Tom. LOL


----------



## born2farm

nice lookin tractor travis...

i know i have said this many times but think im going through with it this summer. looking for a plow for my 1997 ford f150. im putting a whole new front end under it this week and i got new tires so we are going to see how it handles a plow this winter. would like a 7 or 7.5 footer. Let me know what you got....not brand specific but prefferably not a piece of crap lol.


----------



## fordmstng66

born2farm;1033375 said:


> nice lookin tractor travis...
> 
> i know i have said this many times but think im going through with it this summer. looking for a plow for my 1997 ford f150. im putting a whole new front end under it this week and i got new tires so we are going to see how it handles a plow this winter. would like a 7 or 7.5 footer. Let me know what you got....not brand specific but prefferably not a piece of crap lol.


If you are going to plow with the 97 and you are rpairing the front end, put a heavy duty set of springs on it also, the truck will thank you and it will handle a 7.5 plow with no problem. If you do not upgrade the springs you may wear your tires in the front faster. Good luck.


----------



## thesnowman269

born2farm;1033375 said:


> nice lookin tractor travis...
> 
> i know i have said this many times but think im going through with it this summer. looking for a plow for my 1997 ford f150. im putting a whole new front end under it this week and i got new tires so we are going to see how it handles a plow this winter. would like a 7 or 7.5 footer. Let me know what you got....not brand specific but prefferably not a piece of crap lol.


I would get some torsion bars from a f-250 light duty and swap them in with the old ones, it will hold a plow with out a problem.


----------



## LHK2

Question? What plate number (rating) do you guys have on your truck license plate ( i.e 6, 10, 14) and what kind of truck? Just wondering, because I was told I have the wrong rating on my dually. 

Born2farm - I have a meyer md2 7.5 steel for sale, complete setup, but off a chevy.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mine is a 2500 and the plate rating is 14. I had that on all my 3/4 ton trucks and never been an issue. Your dually should at least have the 14 sticker


----------



## NCat496

I always keep my trucks at 14 or 18 just so I dont have to deal with e-check. Its much easier.


----------



## Chevy03dump

You should be plated at the combined weight of truck/trailer.I'm plated at 26k on my 1 ton.
My truck gross at 12k and trailer gross at 14k.

I should have said gross combined weight rating truck/trailer.


----------



## Lux Lawn

I register all my trucks 10,001 pounds to avoid e-checks.


----------



## born2farm

Well if i do put a plow on it i will be getting a set of air bags or something for the front. not sure if ill need the bigger shocks if i go this route??

LHK2...pm me a price...not sure what ill be getting but will probably wait till summer or early fall


----------



## kashman

lhk2 what kind of price are we talking what year chevy


----------



## LHK2

Truck is plated 18, no problem with my commercial trailers. But, I was bringing my 5th wheel (rv) trailer home the other day and a kind officer pulled me over saying I had a light out, no big deal, but then he started to get on me about the plate rating. I know the Truck weight is 8,000, trailer weight 13,500. ( Again RV ) Back and forth we went, what a hassle.


----------



## kashman

LHK2;1033800 said:


> Truck is plated 18, no problem with my commercial trailers. But, I was bringing my 5th wheel (rv) trailer home the other day and a kind officer pulled me over saying I had a light out, no big deal, but then he started to get on me about the plate rating. I know the Truck weight is 8,000, trailer weight 13,500. ( Again RV ) Back and forth we went, what a hassle.


they where jacking you around in cle hell you could kill some1 and getaway with it


----------



## NCat496

kashman;1033802 said:


> they where jacking you around in cle hell you could kill some1 and getaway with it


:laughing:


----------



## clark lawn

it doesnt go by what your truck or trailer weighs it goes by the GCWR for the truck. my duellys are sticker for 22 and 26 and my 250 is stickered for 18.


----------



## ihdriver7088

i tagged my 1 ton as a personal vehicle and made friends with the law in my area so all they do to me is tell me to watch my speed if they see me running on the hot side


----------



## Burkartsplow

Well I was just checking the extended forecast and looks like there is going to be one heck of snowstorm coming in about 7.5 months. Real nasty one, so I hope all you guys are ready to go. Clapper and I were talking about it and he went out and pre salted this morning....


----------



## f250man

Nice one Aaron. LOL


----------



## Lux Lawn

Aaron, you sound just like the weather men, prepare everyone for the storm of the season only for it to miss us.

At least I hope it misses us. I better go get some sleep...just in case it hits us.


----------



## Chevy03dump

*Selling My Truck*

Ok, I posted one of my trucks for sale if anyone is interested. Here's the link.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102105


----------



## Lux Lawn

Happy Easter to all.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

is everyone on LS?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

MahonLawnCare;1035916 said:


> is everyone on LS?


nobodys over there either


----------



## kashman

nope dont go over that way cutting starts next week tho


----------



## f250man

Yea it is dead on every site Im on now that spring is here.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

no ls for me either. Mowing probably starts next week here too.


----------



## Pirsch

mowing is in full swing down here...I've got a neighbor that's cut his 4 times so far...


----------



## kashman

Pirsch;1036034 said:


> mowing is in full swing down here...I've got a neighbor that's cut his 4 times so far...


i think your neighbor is a little over eager


----------



## Lux Lawn

Some lawns seem to be growing nice so far. Looks nice everything nice and green.


----------



## born2farm

while searching for a plow i came across this at a local dealer...price seemed kind of high and not sure if it would be the smartest decision for me to buy something like this...good for drives but might be a little small to do any commercial.

http://canddautosales.com/temps/details.cfm?searchvkid=616758


----------



## f250man

Price is high and put some wings on it and parking lots would not be a problem looks like a 7.5 or 8' plow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That price is a bit high. Negotiate him down a little. That plow is at least a 7.5 foot, more than likely 8 foot. Meyer never made any of their 4 spring plows less than 7.5. It is a C series, which was intended for commercial use. I would check the front end on that truck, those c series weigh about 800 lbs, which is a bit for a 1/2 ton front and Ford's awesome Dana 50 axle. Those things sucked. And there is no way the 5.8 351 is getting those mileage numbers. My 5.8 in my old F250 with 53k never saw those kinds of mileage numbers. But then again the Bronco weighs less


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

my dad had an 89 until 95 when we got a 250. anyway it had the C6 in it and it went like a bat out of hell loaded down or pulling r camping trailer. BUT it leakd like crazy ud get in after the rain and the floor mats would be all wet. and all the windows were up. I wantd one just never found one


----------



## MahonLawnCare

KGRlandscapeing;1035919 said:


> nobodys over there either


so you speak for everyone


----------



## Lux Lawn

New landscape truck,just got it a couple of days ago. I still need to put racks on it, have it lettered and put some more truck boxes on it. More pictures in "my fleet thread".


----------



## f250man

Looks good Larry.


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;1036770 said:


> Looks good Larry.


Thanks Steve.


----------



## f250man

WAKE UP OHIO !!!!!! Whats everyone up to?


----------



## clark lawn

working 12-14 hours a day 7 days a week


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;1038252 said:


> WAKE UP OHIO !!!!!! Whats everyone up to?


Been working.....ALOT.
Trying to make some money for a change.

What about you Steve?


----------



## Lux Lawn

Got the new truck lettered yesterday, now I am having under body toolboxes put on it.
The two puppies are my 18 week old Boxers.


----------



## f250man

Just been working and getting the super ready for racing. First race on May 8 at Sandusky.


----------



## f250man

Truck looks good Larry and glad to hear your busy


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;1038516 said:


> Truck looks good Larry and glad to hear your busy


Thanks, busy for now and I hope to stay that way all year. As of now I am down a little from last year.


----------



## born2farm

Let me know if any of you guys know where there is a nice 7 or 7.5ft plow for sale. Decent shape. Would not mind having to do a little work over the summer but dont want a junker. I am finally going to put one on my f150...i think lol. I have put a whole new front end under it, brand new tires and will have a new clutch before winter. I think even with 199000miles it will make a good residential truck. Also if anyone has a set of timbrens that they are looking to get rid of that will fit let me know.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1040894#post1040894


----------



## Burkartsplow

i have a 7.5 meyer poly max in great shape. 5 years old, use one full season and a back up when the 8.5 went down.. pm me for price and i can send you pics.. Aaron


----------



## born2farm

Trying to get some opinions..i found this plow on craigslist...i can get it for around 800. came off of a 96 f150 so the mount might be the same as my truck. burkhart..ill send you a pm.


----------



## born2farm

Well heading to pick the plow up tomorrow finally. I am looking forward to getting it mounted. Going to mount it then take it and have it sand blasted and then ill paint it up nice over summer.


----------



## VBigFord20

born2farm;1041682 said:


> Well heading to pick the plow up tomorrow finally. I am looking forward to getting it mounted. Going to mount it then take it and have it sand blasted and then ill paint it up nice over summer.


Too bad I did not catch this sooner, I'm possibly going to sell my Boss at some point soon. I'm just about done messing around with the F150 and ready to step up to a 2500. I've already looked at a couple possible replacements. Trucks are way to friggin expensive no a days.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;1041973 said:


> Too bad I did not catch this sooner, I'm possibly going to sell my Boss at some point soon. I'm just about done messing around with the F150 and ready to step up to a 2500. I've already looked at a couple possible replacements. Trucks are way to friggin expensive no a days.


My truck seems to want to rattle its self to death this year new tranny rebuild new lines its gonna brakes and bushings and who knows what else yet


----------



## Burkartsplow

Any body who knows JOSH (PLOWOR DIE Screenname on here) He owes me money and is deciding not to answer phone calls, texts, emails. He paid me my first payment and did not send the second payment. He said he sent it and it got returned to him. I gave him the correct adress and I still dont have it. I know where he lives and his parents. The last time I talked to him he said it was at his parents. I dont know why he has not paid me, so I am not going to say anything bad about him. I just wish he would call me back or I am going to have to call up Ron and go a knockin on someones door. If anyone heres anything let me know. And the thing is he emailed me and said he will get it to me as soon as possible. He said " He knows how it is to have to chase down money from clients" Now he is making me do the same thing. What a joke!!!


----------



## VBigFord20

That kind of stuff ticks me off. I hate people who don't pay. I had 3 customers stiff me this season on plowing, and one of them was a friend of my uncle, so its not just some random person who I'll never run across again.

Its simple, you buy something, you want a service done, you pay the damn bill.


----------



## born2farm

That sucks aaron.

I would of liked to have a boss but this meyers will do i guess. lol

Got it all mounted this weekend except for wiring. Tore it all back apart and sent the black stuff with work to dad to get it powder coated. Going to paint the blade myself. Couldnt get the trip pins to budge so the sector will be yellow lol


----------



## thesnowman269

born2farm;1042241 said:


> That sucks aaron.
> 
> I would of liked to have a boss but this meyers will do i guess. lol
> 
> Got it all mounted this weekend except for wiring. Tore it all back apart and sent the black stuff with work to dad to get it powder coated. Going to paint the blade myself. Couldnt get the trip pins to budge so the sector will be yellow lol


Tape it off and paint around it. It will look a million times better


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;1042241 said:


> That sucks aaron.
> 
> I would of liked to have a boss but this meyers will do i guess. lol
> 
> Got it all mounted this weekend except for wiring. Tore it all back apart and sent the black stuff with work to dad to get it powder coated. Going to paint the blade myself. Couldnt get the trip pins to budge so the sector will be yellow lol


cut the pivot pins out now and replace them or ur gonna have to tear it all back apart once u start plowing


----------



## born2farm

I might tape it off. I took the A-Frame off just not the sector (half round part)

I got the blade to trip freely just couldnt drive the pins out. Should I still try and get them out?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;1042411 said:


> I might tape it off. I took the A-Frame off just not the sector (half round part)
> 
> I got the blade to trip freely just couldnt drive the pins out. Should I still try and get them out?


If your going to do all that work on the plow i think it would be silly not to spend the 20 bucks for a new set and depending on if you have to cut the out or if and air hammer and punch can get them out. If you have to cut them out later ur gonna kill ur paint job


----------



## jadyejr

Hey guys, I am in Grove City (Columbus Area) and just moved here, I was going to do landscaping and had set myself up to do that, but since I moved here I've gotten really busy in the family business doing severe weather repairs, anyways, I am looking for a landscaper around here that is looking for leads, I get about 2-3 calls a week for landscaping work and as much as I'd love to take it on, I really am not about to hire a crew to do landscaping full time. I would basically give these leads over, I just don't know who to hand them to. Just seeing whats out here. If your interested in them PM me and I'll get in contact with you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Welcome to Ohio!!! Bout time you made it over this way. I remember talking with you in another thread about moving here. There are a few guys down your way, although this time of the year you may want to check out the Ohio Lawn thread on lawn site, if you havent already. Most of the guys will be over there almost daily. Good luck!!


----------



## jadyejr

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1042510 said:


> Welcome to Ohio!!! Bout time you made it over this way. I remember talking with you in another thread about moving here. There are a few guys down your way, although this time of the year you may want to check out the Ohio Lawn thread on lawn site, if you havent already. Most of the guys will be over there almost daily. Good luck!!


lol thanks bro... I'm looking forward to a good winter, and this summer is turning to be pretty good for me... May be able to plow for fun and not so much out of necessity so much lol.


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;1042477 said:


> If your going to do all that work on the plow i think it would be silly not to spend the 20 bucks for a new set and depending on if you have to cut the out or if and air hammer and punch can get them out. If you have to cut them out later ur gonna kill ur paint job


Ya I will try and drive it out ...if i dont get it to drive out ill cut it and half and go from there...got all summer to get it out


----------



## VBigFord20

Well guys Im broke!

I got sick of the problems the F-150 was having so after much searching and some negotiating I dropped a deposit on a 2010 super duty today. I was going to buy used but with the cash back plus my X plan I basically stole this truck. They gave me a good amount on trade in for the F-150 so I did it.

I'm picking it up next week because my bank was closed plus I need to take all the plow stuff and rack off my truck. If anyone is looking for a good used Boss 7.6 Sport Duty let me know. I'm going to put a Boss XT on before the snow flies.xysport


----------



## f250man

Well congrats Nico your going to love the new truck. Did you go diesel or stay gas?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;1042945 said:


> Well guys Im broke!
> 
> I got sick of the problems the F-150 was having so after much searching and some negotiating I dropped a deposit on a 2010 super duty today. I was going to buy used but with the cash back plus my X plan I basically stole this truck. They gave me a good amount on trade in for the F-150 so I did it.
> 
> I'm picking it up next week because my bank was closed plus I need to take all the plow stuff and rack off my truck. If anyone is looking for a good used Boss 7.6 Sport Duty let me know. I'm going to put a Boss XT on before the snow flies.xysport


How much did they give you for ur 150


----------



## VBigFord20

f250man;1042976 said:


> Well congrats Nico your going to love the new truck. Did you go diesel or stay gas?


I stayed gas, went with a 5.4L I could not justify the cost of the diesel verses how much driving I do. It would have taken 7-8 years to hit the break even on the added cost. I would have liked to get a 2011 with the new 6.2L because there so much more powerful but with the rebates I could not pass up the deal on this truck.



KGRlandscapeing;1042985 said:


> How much did they give you for ur 150


$9500, and the truck has bad lifter tick and they know this. Had everything been perfect on it, I probably could have got another grand.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;1042987 said:


> I stayed gas, went with a 5.4L I could not justify the cost of the diesel verses how much driving I do. It would have taken 7-8 years to hit the break even on the added cost. I would have liked to get a 2011 with the new 6.2L because there so much more powerful but with the rebates I could not pass up the deal on this truck.
> 
> $9500, and the truck has bad lifter tick and they know this. Had everything been perfect on it, I probably could have got another grand.


they only offerd 8 for mine in the fall but now its got a rebuilt trans but now it sounds like i have a hub going bad sounds like the front end is woopd again. Redid all the trans lines all the power steering lines. I am considering going back in time and getting an Older body style f250 or 350 something easyer to work on


----------



## VBigFord20

I agree with you there, there is no working on any modern truck. I doubt anything harder then changing the oil is a nono on theses super dutys unless you have a lift and lots of tools.

Heres a few phone pics I grabbed of the truck last night.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;1042995 said:


> I agree with you there, there is no working on any modern truck. I doubt anything harder then changing the oil is a nono on theses super dutys unless you have a lift and lots of tools.
> 
> Heres a few phone pics I grabbed of the truck last night.


Thats a pretty truck liberty had a few like that in the fall when i was in there. But thats a short bed right? But i have some soul searching to do because with the setup i have it wont plow reliably anymore its just to old. And i have a decent customer base that count on me But its not enough to pay for a truck. Cant walk away and cant make enough to make it work.


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;1043220 said:


> Thats a pretty truck liberty had a few like that in the fall when i was in there. But thats a short bed right? But i have some soul searching to do because with the setup i have it wont plow reliably anymore its just to old. And i have a decent customer base that count on me But its not enough to pay for a truck. Cant walk away and cant make enough to make it work.


Yeah its a short bed. Some of the lots/drives I plow were tight as is with the 150, so I really did not want the added length of the long bed. I would have loved a crew cab short bed (which I know is as long as a ext/long bed) but I was trying to keep things within reason and only get what I need vs. what I really want.

With the rebates on the SD right now you could probably pick up a reg cab xl 4x4 for the low/mid 20s. Like I said, they gave me a better deal then on some of the used trucks I looked at so I could not pass on it.


----------



## f250man

Looks sweet Nico


----------



## Burkartsplow

Truck looks badass. Good buy there.


----------



## VBigFord20

Well, one thing changed. I had told the dealer if they found me a blue one Id rather have it over the gray. Well, they found me a blue one.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;1043806 said:


> Well, one thing changed. I had told the dealer if they found me a blue one Id rather have it over the gray. Well, they found me a blue one.


o ya i like that one better


----------



## born2farm

Finally added a plow to the truck.


----------



## born2farm

.....................


----------



## thesnowman269

born2farm;1045400 said:


> .....................


We have the exact same set up.. truck and all, sort of. same body style atleast and alot of other things.


----------



## f250man

Looks great Brock


----------



## VBigFord20

It figures, I knew things were going to easy the last few weeks. I get the new super duty which is nice and me and dad get everything in order with the trailers and his truck and we got a lot of work and things are going great.

Then two nights ago coming home from a job some women who spoke almost no English was not paying attention and pulled out of a CVS without looking and dad T-boned her. Shes at fault and has insurance, but now were down a truck again. I just unloaded one problem truck and now we have another smashed one sitting at the shop. 

Still waiting to hear back from the insurance co. but there looks to be no frame damage so my guess is there going to have it fixed. My guess is $2000-$2500 in damage. It needs a bumper, hood, grill, fog lights, one fender, headlights, and I think the header panel is bent also.

Both he and the other women are ok, but this is why I can never get caught up, because of crap like this.


----------



## born2farm

Well getting the plow on must have been good luck. Got to talking with a landscaper who is a friend of the family and he said that some of his commerical lawn accounts were looking for someone to plow for them. They asked him for a recomendation and he asked me if I wanted him to give them my name. I said sure...supposed to have a bid packet together by the end of summer...I am pumped. It will be enough work to keep me and my bro in law busy plus maybe dad if I get the work for three trucks.


----------



## f250man

Hey guys sure looks like everyone is busy this summer. So whats everyone been doing with there summer ???


----------



## thesnowman269

f250man;1046758 said:


> Hey guys sure looks like everyone is busy this summer. So whats everyone been doing with there summer ???


5.4 motor swap


----------



## ihdriver7088

farming and towing cars all kinds of fun cultivating 40 acres of pumpkins


----------



## f250man

thesnowman269;1046782 said:


> 5.4 motor swap


I did the same thing this fall put in a 2001 5.4


----------



## thesnowman269

f250man;1046821 said:


> I did the same thing this fall put in a 2001 5.4


after much consideration I think my swap is going to wait till I can afford to build my motor to what I want. Im just going to fix the motor in the truck


----------



## MidLandscaping

Ok guys...we are currently looking for sub-contractors within the Sate of Ohio. Specifically within: Lakewood, Cleveland, Youngstown, Madison, Sandusky, Ashland and Norwalk areas. This is a fairly large Corporate account within locations throughout Ohio. Sub-contractors will work directly for us and sevice these accounts to our standards and specifications. If interested, please e-mail us at [email protected]. More specific information will be given then (Scope of bid, specific address, etc.). Thank you.


----------



## carl b

I don't know if anyones here still . just in case

I'm sellimg my skid loader 
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/1833016643.html

The price is $4000 . I can't seem to get it fixed on C-list


----------



## MahonLawnCare

MidLandscaping;1047182 said:


> Ok guys...we are currently looking for sub-contractors within the Sate of Ohio. Specifically within: Lakewood, Cleveland, Youngstown, Madison, Sandusky, Ashland and Norwalk areas. This is a fairly large Corporate account within locations throughout Ohio. Sub-contractors will work directly for us and sevice these accounts to our standards and specifications. If interested, please e-mail us at [email protected]. More specific information will be given then (Scope of bid, specific address, etc.). Thank you.


.......................


----------



## Burkartsplow

MidLandscaping;1047182 said:


> Ok guys...we are currently looking for sub-contractors within the Sate of Ohio. Specifically within: Lakewood, Cleveland, Youngstown, Madison, Sandusky, Ashland and Norwalk areas. This is a fairly large Corporate account within locations throughout Ohio. Sub-contractors will work directly for us and sevice these accounts to our standards and specifications. If interested, please e-mail us at [email protected]. More specific information will be given then (Scope of bid, specific address, etc.). Thank you.


Hey Tom, 
I sent you an email inquiring about the sites needed service up here in Lakewood and Cleveland. Give me a call when you get a chance to talk about the work. 419-290-0230
Aaron
[email protected]


----------



## Young Pup

Wow, I have not been on here since February!!!!!!!! Hope you all are having a good summer. 

Brock I see you got a plow. Looks good. You have not been on Lawnsite, so i had no clue you had a plow yet. 

Nico, got a new truck. 

What else have you all got. Did not go to far back on the thread.


Do you any of you guys do sidewalks? I need to come up with a price for a church that has quite a bit of sidewalks, and very few parking spaces. Plowing would be easy and the walks would be the pita. I was thinking of going hourly???? Any suggestions from you Ohio guys. 


Thanks,

JP


----------



## Scottscape

Young Pup;1052094 said:


> Wow, I have not been on here since February!!!!!!!! Hope you all are having a good summer.
> 
> Brock I see you got a plow. Looks good. You have not been on Lawnsite, so i had no clue you had a plow yet.
> 
> Nico, got a new truck.
> 
> What else have you all got. Did not go to far back on the thread.
> 
> Do you any of you guys do sidewalks? I need to come up with a price for a church that has quite a bit of sidewalks, and very few parking spaces. Plowing would be easy and the walks would be the pita. I was thinking of going hourly???? Any suggestions from you Ohio guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JP


bid sidewalks by the job because if you use a fast enough snowblower early season you will blow through them and most of our storms are only 2" anyway. make sure you ad in if you have to haul that darn thing around in your truck for the rest of the event and work around in throwing salt bags. go honda.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1052094 said:


> Wow, I have not been on here since February!!!!!!!! Hope you all are having a good summer.
> 
> Brock I see you got a plow. Looks good. You have not been on Lawnsite, so i had no clue you had a plow yet.
> 
> Nico, got a new truck.
> 
> What else have you all got. Did not go to far back on the thread.
> 
> Do you any of you guys do sidewalks? I need to come up with a price for a church that has quite a bit of sidewalks, and very few parking spaces. Plowing would be easy and the walks would be the pita. I was thinking of going hourly???? Any suggestions from you Ohio guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JP


Thanks, Ya I bought a plow and rebuilt it. Still got to get the pump rebuilt. Should make me money I hope.
Ya I dont get on lawnsite much. Out of the green side now so no need really.

Ill throw some input in on the sidewalks. I helped out the our city towards the end of the year. I would bid by the job on a site like your talking. I did it hourly but you also dont have to worry about the heavy buildup from city plows like I did. Depending on size. I would run a 4x4 atv with 50 or so inch blade and a two stage 30in blower or so. If the money is there maybe a small utility tractor with front blade and rear blower. But I would bid by the job. Especially if your not shovelin. Just my 2cents. Usually at my age it dont go very far lol.


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks guys. I have a 22 inch and 29 inch w/b snowblowers right now. Probably have some city plow snow build up to contend with as this is on a busy street. Some shoveling will need to be done especially on the steps. I am going over on Wednesday to take a look at it again


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1052469 said:


> Thanks guys. I have a 22 inch and 29 inch w/b snowblowers right now. Probably have some city plow snow build up to contend with as this is on a busy street. Some shoveling will need to be done especially on the steps. I am going over on Wednesday to take a look at it again


I would look into a bigger two stage blower. Especailly when that crap the city throws becomes frozen. Depends on how much sidewalk were talking though.


----------



## secret_weapon

A little fun fact for northeast Ohio guys in Pepper Pike, Chagrin, Orange. 
July 22 1947........ *18" of hail* Temp dropped to 48 deg.


----------



## jadyejr

secret_weapon;1053100 said:


> A little fun fact for northeast Ohio guys in Pepper Pike, Chagrin, Orange.
> July 22 1947........ *18" of hail* Temp dropped to 48 deg.


that would be awesome!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

secret_weapon;1053100 said:


> A little fun fact for northeast Ohio guys in Pepper Pike, Chagrin, Orange.
> July 22 1947........ *18" of hail* Temp dropped to 48 deg.


Ya and today its like 90


----------



## VBigFord20

secret_weapon;1053100 said:


> A little fun fact for northeast Ohio guys in Pepper Pike, Chagrin, Orange.
> July 22 1947........ *18" of hail* Temp dropped to 48 deg.


Ha, funny I read this today. Last night my girlfriend was saying how she wants to move to Pepper Pike or Chagrin when we get married. Now I have an excuse why I'm staying in North Royalton.:laughing:


----------



## secret_weapon

First time I read it on the calender I had to read it again, really close to my face to make sure I didn't misread the print.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Havn't been on here for ages but starting to looking for a plow for the utility tractor now. Probably anything over 7", doesn't need to be in good condition. Only need blade and angle assembly. I can always put on cylinders or what not.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Anyone else tired of the 90 degree heat and burnt out lawns and ready to plow snow?


----------



## PTSolutions

actually we are starting to gear up on snow. bidding, lining up equip etc... going to check out a lot later today.

mowing accts. have dropped to about 50% per week now, but its nice finishing up by 3pm rather than 7-8pm like in the spring.


----------



## suzuki0702

whatsup fellas! havent talked to anyone in a while..hope everyone is having a profitable summer. im starting to get ready for snow, got 2 bid packs to complete by sept. ..take care see you guys in another 3 months...whens the plowsite app coming out?


----------



## dmontgomery

Placed 3 bids yesterday.........all small locally owned business.....I am hoping to not sub this year... Also pricing out a new plow.....


----------



## Burkartsplow

dmontgomery;1055808 said:


> Placed 3 bids yesterday.........all small locally owned business.....I am hoping to not sub this year... Also pricing out a new plow.....


What are you looking at getting?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Anyone else getting bombarded with RFPs from nationals...goodness gracious


----------



## clark lawn

just the ones from walgreens that they all swore the all already had the contract.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

lol ahh yes the infamous walgreens RFP


----------



## f250man

Well Ohio a few more months and we will be pushing rhe white gold again


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;1059289 said:


> well ohio a few more months and we will be pushing rhe white gold again


yessssssssssssss!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

After trimming trees today in the heat i would love that. Anybody landscape in shaker hts?


----------



## chevy$men

KGRlandscapeing;1059399 said:


> After trimming trees today in the heat i would love that. Anybody landscape in shaker hts?


yes sir i work in shaker heights....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

chevy$men;1059442 said:


> yes sir i work in shaker heights....


The place is at S Woodlawn and lee If your intrested send me your number and ill get it to her they have alot of project i guess they want done.


----------



## chevy$men

KGRlandscapeing;1059443 said:


> The place is at S Woodlawn and lee If your intrested send me your number and ill get it to her they have alot of project i guess they want done.


sent u a pm....


----------



## kc2006

Ok guys, help me out.

How the EF do you get in touch with people that handle maint at places? I can't through to anyone. I'm lost on how to add some plaza's this year, the phones barely rang all year so I'm doubting I'll get any calls for snow either. So I have to somehow be more aggressive to get bids out. I'm trying to get away from subbing so much this year because those hours are even dropping anymore.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Plazas are tough because usually down here, they are all run by a local management company, and finding the contacts there is like chasing your tail. My advice would be to concentrate on smaller lots, like dr's offices, office buildings, etc. I find those are usually way to easier because it's either a office manager in charge or maintenance man. Just ask for the office manager and she'll get you in touch with the right person.


----------



## born2farm

well after 215,000 miles my 97 f150 finally crapped on me.....oil pump started losin pressure hear and there...3 days later the rods started knockin. so I am in the hunt for a new truck. if anyone knows of one let me know im lookin for a 06-08 ford f250 superduty. either reg cab long bed or cab and a half short bed...diesel or gas not real picky on that but low miles is kinda important. thanks


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I'm hearing it's looking like we're going to get an early Fall....better get my arse in gear and get ready


----------



## VBigFord20

I'm starting to get ready. I'm going to look at a potential driveway truck tonight. I need something smaller then the super duty to get into some of the tight driveways I do.


----------



## PTSolutions

might be needing a sub to do driveways this year. if things work out i can just give you a route of say 50-70 driveways to do, you get 10hrs to complete (should only take around 5-7, i used to do these).

need to have your own truck.

they are a very tight grouping, less than a 1 mile radius in Seven Hills.

or, we can put you on commercial properties in our chevy 1ton dump with blizzard 810, depending on what our other sub will be doing.

If anyone is interested let me know, this is still a feeler, waiting to hear back from several commercial properties, ill hold onto your contact info and we can keep in touch.


----------



## VBigFord20

I hope we get a few big storms this winter, because I got a big plow coming at the end of the month.


----------



## fordmstng66

What do you guys usually charge for contract for a double wide driveway, bout 3 cars deep? I have a few retired people in mentor looking for contracts plowing and I am used to plowing per push. I was refered by one of my friends parents. I want to be fair, and don't want to be a lowballer either. Ther old plow guy went under along with his other business. Thanks


----------



## MeeksCo

Wow...Feels like I've been away for awhile now. Out of spring/summer hibernation and ready for the action. 
Hmm...what to do new this year...


----------



## MeeksCo

_I don't know how small to medium plow biz's 'go under'. There's little to no overhead. I don't g_et it.

*FrdMstng66:* It depends upon how close they are to you, where they are in the route, when they want it plowed, what trigger depth they request/you set them at (no tolerance, 1", 2", 4", etc.), unlimited plows or is there a plow limit, difficulty factor of driveway (slope, creek at end of drive, bends, gravel, etc.), do you like them or do you not like them, etc. 
Generally, 2" on-the-route contract, no salt and no walkways, at that general size: I'd say in the ballpark from $450 and up.

Use your own knowledge and don't underbid yourself. 
Keep the demand of our services high and pay rates even higher.

I generally only do by the push, anyway, charge them at the end of the month/season, fa-get-abot-it


----------



## fordmstng66

MeeksCo;1068849 said:


> _I don't know how small to medium plow biz's 'go under'. There's little to no overhead. I don't g_et it.
> 
> *FrdMstng66:* It depends upon how close they are to you, where they are in the route, when they want it plowed, what trigger depth they request/you set them at (no tolerance, 1", 2", 4", etc.), unlimited plows or is there a plow limit, difficulty factor of driveway (slope, creek at end of drive, bends, gravel, etc.), do you like them or do you not like them, etc.
> Generally, 2" on-the-route contract, no salt and no walkways, at that general size: I'd say in the ballpark from $450 and up.
> 
> Use your own knowledge and don't underbid yourself.
> Keep the demand of our services high and pay rates even higher.
> 
> I generally only do by the push, anyway, charge them at the end of the month/season, fa-get-abot-it


Thanks for getting back to me, there are 3 house next to each other. I go that eay to clean my moms snow so it is not a huge deal travel wise, will have to ask on trigger I would say 4 inches though one is is a back drag then push out one is a horseshoe, the other may be a little harder because of the driveway being behind house a little, but all have nice place to pile snow. The guy says he was paying 150 a year but I find that hard to believe, I would lose my but in the first month. I just though I have been sub contracting for the last 10 years, doing commercial and some drives on side but only per push for family and friends.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fordmstng66;1069058 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me, there are 3 house next to each other. I go that eay to clean my moms snow so it is not a huge deal travel wise, will have to ask on trigger I would say 4 inches though one is is a back drag then push out one is a horseshoe, the other may be a little harder because of the driveway being behind house a little, but all have nice place to pile snow. The guy says he was paying 150 a year but I find that hard to believe, I would lose my but in the first month. I just though I have been sub contracting for the last 10 years, doing commercial and some drives on side but only per push for family and friends.


Hes probably not bluffing the places that get alot of snow on the eastside. the price fall in the toilet. Because trucks are everywhere 200 is probably all your about safe with maybe 300 on a good day. Drives are kind of tricky because if you dont have alot close together you lose out because other people lock up a whole route and drop the price and then to compete other go lower and lower. and befor you know it everybody is working for nearly free


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

MeeksCo;1068849 said:


> _I don't know how small to medium plow biz's 'go under'. There's little to no overhead. I don't g_et it.
> 
> *FrdMstng66:* It depends upon how close they are to you, where they are in the route, when they want it plowed, what trigger depth they request/you set them at (no tolerance, 1", 2", 4", etc.), unlimited plows or is there a plow limit, difficulty factor of driveway (slope, creek at end of drive, bends, gravel, etc.), do you like them or do you not like them, etc.
> Generally, 2" on-the-route contract, no salt and no walkways, at that general size: I'd say in the ballpark from $450 and up.
> 
> Use your own knowledge and don't underbid yourself.
> Keep the demand of our services high and pay rates even higher.
> 
> I generally only do by the push, anyway, charge them at the end of the month/season, fa-get-abot-it


I dont know what you mean about no overhead. You have at least 3grand in insurance and 1500 in gas. That dosent include break downs profit taxes or your time


----------



## fordmstng66

Kgr I def hear you on the trucks everywhere, I have even noticed it on the landscaping side also this summer. I figured I would try and get 250 out of them and see what they say, I need to pull records of the last few yrs of plowing, my grandma even keeps record of how many times I plow her drive every season. Worse case I will list it on the site and find someone for these people, would b easy money. I just started working a night job after being out of work for 10 months, and am not sure how much I will take on this year. Plus I like commercial a lot more.


----------



## VBigFord20

My girlfriend's house is in mayfield and she got a flyer from a guy saying it would be $180 per season to plow her driveway. Its a tight single wide that goes to a double wide by the garage. This guy claims to have small trucks for small drives and big ones for big jobs, insured, 20 years experience, bla bla bla.

I told her it has to be a scam. Hes going to take money from a bunch of people and never show. Id never drop my blade on a seasonal for that little money. The only way would be if you somehow managed to get 10 or so on one street it would be worth it, but even then your talking $1800 for 10 drives on seasonal. WTF, how would you survive?


----------



## kc2006

3grand for insurance!? Kevin, you need to quit getting the dui's! lol j/k


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;1069486 said:


> 3grand for insurance!? Kevin, you need to quit getting the dui's! lol j/k


kurt what do you pay for commercial insurance and liabillity? remember that i just turnd 21 and i dont drink never have never will


----------



## kc2006

I have erie insurance which is stupidly cheap, almost worries me how cheap it is but I've read it over and had a lawyer read it over and he said it looks good. It's 1mil on truck, i think 300k property, and 300k medical coverage. It was 880 a year for just the liability or 1600 for full coverage.

The company is 2mil GL, same property and medical, plus pesticide coverage, for 450 a year. I don't know how its that cheap but it is. Everyone else was 1800-2400 a year. They never audit me either like the other companys want to do yearly.

The thing with the truck, I have my dad listed as a driver which brought it down by a 1/3. I've never gotten a ticket or had an accident, he hasn't gotten a ticket or had an accident in over 30 years so that really helped. I've had them since I was 20 I think, couldn't beat the price.

And I was just teasing on the dui thing.


----------



## fordmstng66

VBigFord20;1069408 said:


> My girlfriend's house is in mayfield and she got a flyer from a guy saying it would be $180 per season to plow her driveway. Its a tight single wide that goes to a double wide by the garage. This guy claims to have small trucks for small drives and big ones for big jobs, insured, 20 years experience, bla bla bla.
> 
> I told her it has to be a scam. Hes going to take money from a bunch of people and never show. Id never drop my blade on a seasonal for that little money. The only way would be if you somehow managed to get 10 or so on one street it would be worth it, but even then your talking $1800 for 10 drives on seasonal. WTF, how would you survive?


So 250 seems cheep, like I said I have been sub contracting commercial lots the last 10 years or more, it was easy just wait for the call and start warming up the truck. I will probably give the guy a heart attach when I call him back, but I do not want to be a lowballer, or even work for free in the middle of the season.


----------



## BRENTMAN

Ohio guys, just to let you know I have an 2009 Boss Poly-V 8'2" plow/setup for sale. Email me if you would like to see pictures and some more information. I'm on the west side of Cleveland. Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## VBigFord20

BRENTMAN;1070550 said:


> Ohio guys, just to let you know I have an 2009 Boss Poly-V 8'2" plow/setup for sale. Email me if you would like to see pictures and some more information. I'm on the west side of Cleveland. Thanks.
> 
> [email protected]


I wish you had posted this a month ago before I went and ordered a new one.


----------



## BRENTMAN

VBigFord20;1070577 said:


> I wish you had posted this a month ago before I went and ordered a new one.


Haha I do too!

Did you get the same plow?


----------



## VBigFord20

yeah, exact same plow, for my super duty, so I could have used everything.


----------



## Mike_13

VBigFord20...... We got the same flyer in our neighborhood in Highland Heights. It sucks around here. Seen flyers for as low as $130 for seasonal.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Is anyone going to the auction in greenville this weekend. Flory landscapes and mr plow i believe. Thinking of heading down to see what stuff goes for and to keep an eye out for a tractor plow.


----------



## C&H Plowing

Where exactly is that auction?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

im not sure, it was in the auto rv magazine and i gave it away so not sure


----------



## mountaindew5011

dang last post for ohioans was 2007 how bout an update in here in akron getting the plow truck ready even though its only september when the snow hits im hittin bak haha


----------



## Burkartsplow

mountaindew5011;1072731 said:


> dang last post for ohioans was 2007 how bout an update in here in akron getting the plow truck ready even though its only september when the snow hits im hittin bak haha


2007 was the join date of the member up in the corner, not the last time someone posted in the ohio forum :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 496 BB

Anyone in the Central Ohio area that would be willing to guide me on picking out a used plow? Im lost on all that. For now at least  I just need guidance thats all.

Bout to possibly pick up a truck this weekend down south but we'll see if its a POS like all the others Ive looked at.

Seems we're bout to get a tornado....lol.


----------



## LawnmastersMike

Elwer Lawn Care;1072347 said:


> Is anyone going to the auction in greenville this weekend. Flory landscapes and mr plow i believe. Thinking of heading down to see what stuff goes for and to keep an eye out for a tractor plow.


Any more info on this? Is Mr.Plow going out of buisness? I was going to go up there when I got time to look for a 8'2'' Boss V plow for an '01 Dodge.


----------



## AutumnLeaf

Hey guys. I'm new here, but not to forums or the business. I've been plowing/landscaping commercially for a company for the last 5 years, and decided to go on my own this spring. In the past I have plowed many accounts like wal-mart, Kroger, etc. Have subbed for Brickman and a few others, and don't want to go the big company route anymore.

I'm a work with and not cut throats kinda businessman, and am looking to build some business relationships with some local companies. I'm located 20 min north east of Polaris, wanting to maybe sub contract any work that might fall into the square of 71 east to Mt Vernon, south to newark, and Gahanna, and would like to possibly sub anything I get outside of that area. I would consider going to Delaware for the right property. I have the majority of my work in the Sunbury area, and want to no spread myself too thin.

I'm running an 02 F-250 gasser with a 8.5 Western Uni. It's good to go, I've been keeping a fleet of 12 truck alive for the last 4 years, so I can guarantee reliability from myself. I don't have a spreader yet, waiting on seeing what contracts come down before I decide on what spreader I buy.

I will be bonded by the time snow flies, working an building a giant combined policy right now.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

LawnmastersMike;1073018 said:


> Any more info on this? Is Mr.Plow going out of buisness? I was going to go up there when I got time to look for a 8'2'' Boss V plow for an '01 Dodge.


No it says its their 18th annual inventory reduction auction, i guess they run some stuff for a year or so and sell for new. which makes since since they own the dealership. ill try to get a link. I want to go but now my gf's grandpa passed so im staying back home.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Try this, its the add from auto rv... http://auto-rv.com/OnlineMagazine/flash/ohio west-09-14-10-09-20-10/index.html?pageNumber=134


----------



## 496 BB

Elwer Lawn Care;1073195 said:


> Try this, its the add from auto rv... http://auto-rv.com/OnlineMagazine/flash/ohio west-09-14-10-09-20-10/index.html?pageNumber=134


Says they have a 1977 F350 with a 7.3L Powerstroke 

Maybe a 1997 or no PS.


----------



## MeeksCo

There are also a few nice auctions this Saturday. 
One in Rootstown that has a few 4x4's.
There are a couple of great trucks to add to a plow fleet.

Main Auction Site (www.Auctionzip.com)

List of Auctions

The Rootstown Auction 

Just the pictures


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

*New Contact List*

Hey it's getting kinda slow out here in central ohio with the lack of rain...the auctions are a good way to keep things rollinprsport but since I was bored I put up a new contact list for 2010-2011 for Ohio. Go there and start signing up if you want to get some business come mid-winter. I already have messages out for subs....so you never know who else might.


----------



## dmontgomery

I am looking for sub work in the Dayton area...... I have 1.5 trucks to sub out with plows and salters...


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

whats a half a truck?! sounds like how I started in this business....


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Vandalia, OH 45377
West Carrollton, OH 45449
Springfield, OH 45503
Elida, OH 45807

I've got accounts up in all those areas....I'll let you know if I have anything in the dayton area (and springboro/centerville)


----------



## dmontgomery

That would be great.... I have a few small accounts of my own that I do.....therefore I have 1/2 a truck available for subbing... I can do west Carrolton.....


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

dmontgomery;1073466 said:


> That would be great.... I have a few small accounts of my own that I do.....therefore I have 1/2 a truck available for subbing... I can do west Carrolton.....


Please E-mail Me at [email protected] to receive property information.


----------



## suzuki0702

496 BB;1073008 said:


> Anyone in the Central Ohio area that would be willing to guide me on picking out a used plow? Im lost on all that. For now at least  I just need guidance thats all.
> 
> Bout to possibly pick up a truck this weekend down south but we'll see if its a POS like all the others Ive looked at.
> 
> Seems we're bout to get a tornado....lol.


for your chevy.. a 7.5' midweight!!!  just kidding.. i seem to favor westerns but thats just because i own one! the proplus is one hell of a straight blade


----------



## mountaindew5011

*meyers pump*

i love the meyers setup i have, of course i havent had very many its my thihrd setup e47 pump 8.5 ft. blade on a 1990 fullsize bronco haha. with f-250 springs in the front. havent gotten enough plow jobs to buy the official bad a** BOSS or as a matter or fact a 3/4 ton truck haha. just makin due with what i got a weldin the breaks lol. MACGIVER any1?


----------



## mountaindew5011

*meyers*

any1 ever buy parts from evans supply here in akron by the akron canton airport just moved over by here and its the only plow supplier around for miles.????????


----------



## Puddle of Oil

I have never been there but a good friend of mine runs the place! You shouldn't have a problem, he's not the one that will screw you over! I thought it was in Canton more then it was in akron?!


----------



## mountaindew5011

*evans supply*

yea its right on the border of canton and akron, i bought a wiring harness from there for my e47. nice quick delivery. nice helpful staff ., i wish i could buy one of those 3,000 dollar snow dogg setups they on diplay right now. i will prolly b a frequent customer this winter. haha


----------



## kc2006

I drive from youngstown to evans. Whats that say. They're pretty knowledgeable there and good prices. They make their own cutting edges so they're really cheap. I think they were 40 bucks cheaper for a better grade cutting edge than anyone in Youngstown.

Plus I get to stop at Whitecastle then. Right clapper lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;1074364 said:


> I drive from youngstown to evans. Whats that say. They're pretty knowledgeable there and good prices. They make their own cutting edges so they're really cheap. I think they were 40 bucks cheaper for a better grade cutting edge than anyone in Youngstown.
> 
> Plus I get to stop at Whitecastle then. Right clapper lol


and then you complain about them not agreeing with you.


----------



## mountaindew5011

yea i like me some sliders after some hours of plowin, well heck i like em in the middle of summer what am i talking about.

on another note i gotta figure out why the bronco is overheatin, drove it from its summer parking spot for the first time today to my house to clean her up for winter and dang thing was boiling when i got to my house it was about a 5 mile drive.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

*Snow Dogg for sale*

I am selling my snow dogg plow 75md.It was bought brand new last season asking $2800
Any questions send me a private message or an email at [email protected]


----------



## dmontgomery

DaytonBioLawns;1073467 said:


> Please E-mail Me at [email protected] to receive property information.


emailed you on Friday.....


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

dmontgomery;1074632 said:


> emailed you on Friday.....


Had a power outage in Bellbrook on friday. Just got the message late last night. I'll send you more info when I get to my office. I don't remember the adress to the one I already have locked in.


----------



## kc2006

KGRlandscapeing;1074426 said:


> and then you complain about them not agreeing with you.


No thats the clap that complains. They don't mess my tum up, I just stink afterward.


----------



## Young Pup

Have not been here since July. Been on LS but not here. Got a call today to quote a storage place. think I am going to pass on it. Maybe. 

Do any of you do them? I hear they are real pain in the @#$.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;1076501 said:


> Have not been here since July. Been on LS but not here. Got a call today to quote a storage place. think I am going to pass on it. Maybe.
> 
> Do any of you do them? I hear they are real pain in the @#$.


Imagine a house with a million garage doors


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;1076533 said:


> Imagine a house with a million garage doors


that sounds like Bill Gates's House. lol I know what you mean. I think I am going let this go after thinking about it tonight.


----------



## VBigFord20

I'm ready


----------



## chevy$men

Nice truck...


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

that looks sharp, looks like the same color as my new truck


----------



## VBigFord20

Elwer Lawn Care;1078842 said:


> that looks sharp, looks like the same color as my new truck


Got rid of the Chevy?

Its dark blue peral, or at least I think thats what ford calls it now. Last time I bought a truck it was called true blue metallic. I always get dark blue.


----------



## 496 BB

suzuki0702;1073996 said:


> for your chevy.. a 7.5' midweight!!!  just kidding.. i seem to favor westerns but thats just because i own one! the proplus is one hell of a straight blade


Nah not on this one. I actually found one up in Fremont last week and currently waiting on Title issue to be worked out. It has the Western but its old cable driven. Seems to have probs going up when warm out so Im hoping its just low on fluid or needs adjusted. Who knows though. Its a very nice rust free 85 K20. Hard as hell to find.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Anybody want to buy an 04 F150 with 5.4 regular cab long 4x4 and 7'6'' meyer 52,000miles


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

VBigFord20;1079822 said:


> Got rid of the Chevy?
> 
> Its dark blue peral, or at least I think thats what ford calls it now. Last time I bought a truck it was called true blue metallic. I always get dark blue.


Yes and no... I bought an 08 f250 and sold the chevy to my dad so I still have use of it.


----------



## Scottscape

stay away from u store it's. very unethical company to work for


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

could've told you that? what'd you do, go to the one on congress park in cville? or the other one in dayton...e-mailed one tonight while I was working on bids...people at places like that tend to be jerks. not all of em but most. Where you at? I see it says central ohio.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Found me a blade for the utility tractor today, picked up an 8' curtis with pro wings for 300 bucks. Think i did well as long as everything works correctly.


----------



## Clapper&Company

kc2006;1074364 said:


> I drive from youngstown to evans. Whats that say. They're pretty knowledgeable there and good prices. They make their own cutting edges so they're really cheap. I think they were 40 bucks cheaper for a better grade cutting edge than anyone in Youngstown.
> 
> Plus I get to stop at Whitecastle then. Right clapper lol


They do have good prices ..... White Castle 



KGRlandscapeing;1074426 said:


> and then you complain about them not agreeing with you.





kc2006;1074849 said:
 

> No thats the clap that complains. They don't mess my tum up, I just stink afterward.


No Kevin, it tore me up I dont think i ever want to eat there again!


----------



## AutumnLeaf

Hey guys. I could use a few trucks in the Gahanna area. $50 an hour plow only, no salt. Pay is kinda low, but it's work and you get a check within 3 days of the event.


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;1082502 said:


> They do have good prices ..... White Castle
> 
> No Kevin, it tore me up I dont think i ever want to eat there again!


You are only to eat them at 2:30 am after a night of drinking. Did you not know that??:laughing::laughing:Even then it still hurts the next day.


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;1082564 said:


> You are only to eat them at 2:30 am after a night of drinking. Did you not know that??:laughing::laughing:Even then it still hurts the next day.


Next day or 10 mins after eating them! lol


----------



## SkyhawkSteve

DaytonBioLawns;1073453 said:


> Hey it's getting kinda slow out here in central ohio with the lack of rain...the auctions are a good way to keep things rollinprsport but since I was bored I put up a new contact list for 2010-2011 for Ohio. Go there and start signing up if you want to get some business come mid-winter. I already have messages out for subs....so you never know who else might.


Where can I find this contact list for 2010-2011 for Ohio, I would like to sign up, interested in doing sub work this season


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

SkyhawkSteve;1083838 said:


> Where can I find this contact list for 2010-2011 for Ohio, I would like to sign up, interested in doing sub work this season


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=105588

Finally, more interest in it. It's a valuable tool when complete....I have a personal set of contacts like this list and they've gotten me a lot of business this year. Lets keep it goin...

Since ur gonna say anyways, where are you located?


----------



## SkyhawkSteve

DaytonBioLawns;1083839 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=105588
> 
> Finally, more interest in it. It's a valuable tool when complete....I have a personal set of contacts like this list and they've gotten me a lot of business this year. Lets keep it goin...
> 
> Since ur gonna say anyways, where are you located?


Thank you I am located out of Eaton, Ohio


----------



## R.J.B.

I am looking to sub out 1-2 trucks this winter.I am located in lake county but willing to travel. and may be possibly getting another truck.Drives or commercial lots.


----------



## chazg33

any ohio guys looking to sub for plowing in geneva ohio,this year,have lots of extra work lined up,let me know as soon as you can,i am looking for 2 trucks to sub work,call me at 440-415-2525 chuck thanks


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Truck for sale 04 f150 51,000 miles 4x4 meyer 7'6'' $10,000 OBO


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;1084642 said:


> Truck for sale 04 f150 51,000 miles 4x4 meyer 7'6'' $10,000 OBO


Good luck,

I got less then that for my 04 ext. cab xlt on trade in.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

KGRlandscapeing;1084642 said:


> Truck for sale 04 f150 51,000 miles 4x4 meyer 7'6'' $10,000 OBO ]


A little advice on this one....It will be easier to find buyers, but may require labor....

(a) take the plow and all other work related items off of the truck

(b) Clean up the vehicle and list it as a homeowner (don't lie, but don't tell them its been plowed with its whole life or w/e)

(c) clean up the lights/plow/ ect and sell them to plow guys and new guys 
-take steel wool and metal finishing composite paper (sand paper!) and clean up that blade. Go and spray it...or have it sprayed by someone cheap (do the prep work yourself) mark it up and sell it
-clean the inside of the light lenses and replace wiring as needed (electrical tape in excess looks bad). Lube the connections so it looks like you always cared for them (even if you did hit it again)

(d) Don't spend much fixing the truck. Get it to start, idle, and shift fine. That is it. People buy used with small defects in hopes of saving money and fixing it themselves.

(e) Sell them APART....Not as a bundle. Bundles are how we talk people into giving us stuff....Its smart as a buyer, not a seller.

You will fetch much more for a 6 year old 4x4 if a high school kid comes and buys it than an experienced labor operator....I tear trucks apart before buying them...and most others check everything too. A couple hundred bucks is nothing to the paint and body guys for us plow guys....a truck with suspension and drive train needs to start is a project, and can be unreliable.

I don't mean to write a bible here, but that is how we sell ours. 10 years ago my grandfather bought an electric drive plow from lowes for $1200 installed. It worked under commercial duty for 10 years. I did nothing to it and got $250 for it...I was offered $400 if it was cleaned up...but thats a close margin and they knew what I was going to do. I believe I could have gotten $600 but time is money to me and I was taking on my max amount of maintenance and still getting calls. Demand was high and I was working 10 hours a day 6 days a week, minimum. I also sold the bubble I got for $50 4 years earlier for $40...

We have always done this....there is always a high school kid looking for a 4x4...if its less than 10 years old, there are dozens of kids who want newer body styles and will pay up for it. (a neighbor of mine is one of them).

You will sell the truck faster if people don't know it is a plow truck...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sold the truck today woop put the plow in the bed and off it wentpayup


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;1085489 said:


> Sold the truck today woop put the plow in the bed and off it wentpayup


nice, what are you going to get to replace it or are you done with snow?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;1085515 said:


> nice, what are you going to get to replace it or are you done with snow?


I am gonna be looking for a ranger or jeep or explorer something and 4 wheel drive get a little snowdogg for it but for now i am out of the snow work. for health reasons


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

KGRlandscapeing;1085489 said:


> Sold the truck today woop put the plow in the bed and off it wentpayup


MAN! you have good luck! selling things can be tough, especially right now with this economy... I wish I had your luck in selling stuff so quickly

I may sell my truck and plow...but I think the plow and spreader/ lights are worth as much as the truck....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

DaytonBioLawns;1085530 said:


> MAN! you have good luck! selling things can be tough, especially right now with this economy... I wish I had your luck in selling stuff so quickly
> 
> I may sell my truck and plow...but I think the plow and spreader/ lights are worth as much as the truck....


With craigslist you never know


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

KGRlandscapeing;1085532 said:


> With craigslist you never know


Amen to that! I end up with a bunch of A*holes and joyriders when I do stuff on craigslist...

Now, I look at craigslist, and I have bought a lot of stuff from people that way, but I never got the same return on the stuff I posted. I even consider myself a little bit of a craigslist addict! I check it too much for things I'm looking for. I see how you can be successful with it.

Glad to hear you didn't have to mess with it too much and just sold it. Did you get what you needed out of it?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

DaytonBioLawns;1085534 said:


> Amen to that! I end up with a bunch of A*holes and joyriders when I do stuff on craigslist...
> 
> Now, I look at craigslist, and I have bought a lot of stuff from people that way, but I never got the same return on the stuff I posted. I even consider myself a little bit of a craigslist addict! I check it too much for things I'm looking for. I see how you can be successful with it.
> 
> Glad to hear you didn't have to mess with it too much and just sold it. Did you get what you needed out of it?


Yes i got what i needed to get I am very unsure of use of that site because you do have to wade threw alot of nonsense. I have sold and bought a few odd and ends from there i have found that its all about timing too.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

KGRlandscapeing;1085543 said:


> Yes i got what i needed to get I am very unsure of use of that site because you do have to wade threw alot of nonsense. I have sold and bought a few odd and ends from there i have found that its all about timing too.


 Ya timing is important. The money has to be there right then for someone to be able to buy it, so even if you found the right person you may still not have a sale....I work(ed) in sales and this is the biggest deciding factor.

I bought over 1 grand in stihl stuff from a guy who was getting out. Mostly brand new stuff. It is my best set of handhelds and timing was right. I drove there and checked it out, drove back the next morning with 100 dollar bills in hand (and an escort for safety).

What I wish, is that someone would send some of that my way!  What kind of accounts are you doing with your next setup?


----------



## MeeksCo

Talking about Craigslist, here is a great deal on a plow:

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pts/2010742895.html


----------



## fortywinks

*Workers Comp...*

Hey guys I posted in the "Elements of Business" forum but posting here too. Any idea what it might cost me (ball park it) to add two drivers as far as Workers COmp goes here in our great state and how I go about it? Two part time drivers, I don't do any landscaping only snowplowing, and one guy already has a full time job. He's about 35 and the other guy 25. Thanks.

KB


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

fortywinks;1093877 said:


> Hey guys I posted in the "Elements of Business" forum but posting here too. Any idea what it might cost me (ball park it) to add two drivers as far as Workers COmp goes here in our great state and how I go about it? Two part time drivers, I don't do any landscaping only snowplowing, and one guy already has a full time job. He's about 35 and the other guy 25. Thanks.
> 
> KB


workers comp is based off of a percentage of salary for the employee.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I bought a jeep and now i am working on getting a blade on it


----------



## kashman

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://soc.li/EG6oNVS&h=f4c47
iv worked for them for 20 years take a min and vote


----------



## MeeksCo

Voted. Now I'd like a dinner catered, in my house, at no cost. May I suggest Prime Rib. Oh! Make sure there is horseradish and au jus. HAHA.


----------



## kashman

MeeksCo;1096192 said:


> Voted. Now I'd like a dinner catered, in my house, at no cost. May I suggest Prime Rib. Oh! Make sure there is horseradish and au jus. HAHA.


what part of cleveland you at ill run you a dinner by with no prob


----------



## MeeksCo

I love the Red Lantern. Great food. 
Haha...I appreciate the offer. 
I'll have to keep your company in mind for any events that I or friends are in need of catered in the future. I'm always willing to support my local Westside/Westpark Irish/American companies. 
I'll post your the link to vote on my Facebook, as well. 
Good Luck!


----------



## kashman

MeeksCo;1096212 said:


> I love the Red Lantern. Great food.
> Haha...I appreciate the offer.
> I'll have to keep your company in mind for any events that I or friends are in need of catered in the future. I'm always willing to support my local Westside/Westpark Irish/American companies.
> I'll post your the link to vote on my Facebook, as well.
> Good Luck!


they own the rock cliff 2 if your looking for good food


----------



## Bossman 92

Has anyone checked out Accuweather's 15 day outlook?  Hopefully a sign of things to come, although we need at least 3 more weeks to get everything in line.

Bossman


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Is everyone bundled down? Calling for gusts up to 60 mph tomorrow. I need to get my building cleaned up and organized but cant put everything out side with the way the wind is blowing. Prrobably going to start working on the snow plow tomorrow, get that started before we get too close to the snow flying. 

Anyone ready for deer season? Just went out this weekend and picked up a new gun and got all my licenses renewed. Im ready to hit it hard this year in hopes that it become a good hobby for me.


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Twinsburg Ohio RFP*

Hey guys. I am looking for a company to take look at a property in Twinsburg Ohio. I do not service the area, but the management company I work with me sent me an RFP for this property. I would like to get the property and sub it out. If you are interested in putting together a proposal for this property I can send you over the RFP and submit it. Thanks
Aaron


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;1096887 said:


> Hey guys. I am looking for a company to take look at a property in Twinsburg Ohio. I do not service the area, but the management company I work with me sent me an RFP for this property. I would like to get the property and sub it out. If you are interested in putting together a proposal for this property I can send you over the RFP and submit it. Thanks
> Aaron


aaron your a little late that used to be part of my hood for plowing


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;1096941 said:


> aaron your a little late that used to be part of my hood for plowing[/QUOTe
> 
> Hey Kev,
> I just got the RFP. Some one can make some money on this one.


----------



## PeterG

Elwer Lawn Care;1096473 said:


> Is everyone bundled down? Calling for gusts up to 60 mph tomorrow. I need to get my building cleaned up and organized but cant put everything out side with the way the wind is blowing. Prrobably going to start working on the snow plow tomorrow, get that started before we get too close to the snow flying.
> 
> Anyone ready for deer season? Just went out this weekend and picked up a new gun and got all my licenses renewed. Im ready to hit it hard this year in hopes that it become a good hobby for me.


Been out bowhunting a few times already this year but its still a little warm out. Most of my hunting is done during gun season.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;1096964 said:


> KGRlandscapeing;1096941 said:
> 
> 
> 
> aaron your a little late that used to be part of my hood for plowing[/QUOTe
> 
> Hey Kev,
> I just got the RFP. Some one can make some money on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> what place is it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Burkartsplow

KGRlandscapeing;1096984 said:


> Burkartsplow;1096964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what place is it?
> 
> 
> 
> it is a distribution center.
Click to expand...


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Burkartsplow;1096990 said:


> KGRlandscapeing;1096984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a distribution center.
> 
> 
> 
> Their are a lot of distribution centers in twinsburg?
Click to expand...


----------



## Burkartsplow

Burrrrrrrr;1097144 said:


> Burkartsplow;1096990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their are a lot of distribution centers in twinsburg?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the update buddy...
Click to expand...


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Not snow but we have tornados all around us right now, winds are terrible.


----------



## Northex

I would be very interested in the Twinsburg job please call me with info Chris 330-730-4551


----------



## Burkartsplow

Northex;1097342 said:


> I would be very interested in the Twinsburg job please call me with info Chris 330-730-4551


emailed you all the info. good luck


----------



## chevy$men

Looking to sub out some driveways in cleveland heights + shaker + beachwood anyone need some work let me know ...


----------



## fernalddude

*for sale VENTING*

Hey guys going to VENT here a little is it just me or is everyone trying to sell me something jezzzz everytime it turn around someone has a deal for me. Wish they would just STOP..... Been busy sandblasting painting and getting ready 75% ready for the season just 3 salters to go with paint and some exaust work on #2 rig and just the little stuff oil changes replacement lites wax jobs wipers ect. Hope everyone is doing the same 30 Days till go time


----------



## suzuki0702

plow is ready, truck is ready, got new bfg at ko's... new brakes, new steering box, hideaway supply has been repaired.. contracts are signed......what am i forgetting....oh yeah its not snowing yet!


----------



## kc2006

trucks broke, plows still at sandblaster, lost a bunch of accounts. lol. 

Honestly not even looking forward to plowing this year.  I lost a few places to part timers working for beer money, and lost a few to a big local company working for $40 an hour. Just taking on more sub work and a few commercials I have left. 

On the bright side, I'm looking into new trucks. Tired of working on stuff so atleast with a new truck I don't have to worry for 5 years.


----------



## f250man

In the same boat here Kurt truck has the rear end out of it waiting on the new one and I didn't sign any contracts this yr. Im just going to sit back and watch it snow this yr and do my drive and thats it.


----------



## kc2006

Sorry to hear that Steve, we can go get beer when it snows and watch everyone else work lol!

The guy I sub for is really sick this year, has prostate cancer, so we've already talked and I'll be getting more work from him. With stuff the way it is around here I get paid more to sub than most guys are bidding stuff per hour. I hate this industry and the lawn industry anymore.


----------



## f250man

I hear that Kurt I get more to sub then to bid and plow my own stuff. But thats going to happen this yr. The beer sounds good and we can call Tom and Ron and laugh at them while they are working and we are drinking


----------



## 496 BB

kc2006;1101456 said:


> With stuff the way it is around here I get paid more to sub than most guys are bidding stuff per hour. I hate this industry and the lawn industry anymore.


Same down here. Its all the people who lost jobs or are too lazy going out and double dipping. Man I wish they would get caught and have to pay it all back. Working enough to get their 8 ball, beer, and cigs at end of week.


----------



## 4700dan

496 BB;1101848 said:


> Same down here. Its all the people who lost jobs or are too lazy going out and double dipping. Man I wish they would get caught and have to pay it all back. Working enough to get their 8 ball, beer, and cigs at end of week.


:crying: iT'S THE SAME ALMOST EVERY WHERE


----------



## kc2006

I'm REALLY hoping the new laws will drive people out. I doubt it will, but we can only hope.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

kc2006;1101896 said:


> I'm REALLY hoping the new laws will drive people out. I doubt it will, but we can only hope.


Legislature tends to usually fail. It only hurts those of us who do pay into it. There are barely enough people to monitor the highways, let alone the cities during events. That is usually the only time you will catch those guys without insurance and such. So, it will probably end up with more down time and more fees to keep legal for us and none for them. It works like gun regs.; the criminals still have 'em and it costs us an arm and a leg....

Which new laws are you talking about? JW...


----------



## kc2006

The new 10,001lb regulations. What all of us that have a 3/4 and use a trailer or better will need. 

I have to give it to them, they are ramping it up because most of the guys I know around here with lawn services have been pulled over and inspected already. From what I was told in a meeting I went to, they're stopping as many people as they can before Jan 1st to let you know what you need to do, then Jan 1st the new laws are in effect.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

kc2006;1101917 said:


> The new 10,001lb regulations. What all of us that have a 3/4 and use a trailer or better will need.
> 
> I have to give it to them, they are ramping it up because most of the guys I know around here with lawn services have been pulled over and inspected already. From what I was told in a meeting I went to, they're stopping as many people as they can before Jan 1st to let you know what you need to do, then Jan 1st the new laws are in effect.


I have been a bad boss.... I haven't followed it as much as I usually do (been real busy the last couple months)... So for the late comer to it all, would you mind being the bearer of bad news for me? I was just thinking the other day " I should check into my ODOT stuff...make sure everything is up to par" cause I got a new truck.

So what are the new laws (in more detail)?


----------



## kc2006

if you go to puco.ohio.gov it's on there, it's the new laws for private intrastate vehicles. We used to be exempt from the laws because we weren't "for hire" we hauled our own equipment and be material, but the fed saw big money in making "private" commercial vehicles follow all the dot stuff.

In a nutshell, you and your drivers need medical cards, you need the usuals like triangles, fire ext, first aid kit. The truck and trailer needs to be inspected once a year, which is going to be rape, and you have to post that sticker on truck and trailer, they're going to crack down on the weight sticker on your truck plate, most people were skimping and doing like 10K stickers because most trucks are under that, but that sticker needs to cover truck & trailer, so for someone with a 3/4 ton and a tandem trailer needs about a 16 or 18k sticker. Not positive on the pre/post trip stuff, but they said if you service in a 150mile radius you don't need to keep log books. Company name needs to be visible from 50 feet on both sides of the truck, doesn't have to have city of origin just name.

The big thing, is going to be when we get pulled over and they nit pick us like they do big rigs. A friend got pulled over last week, he had 7 small violations, and they would have totaled nearly 5 grand. It was things like, no medical card, no signs on truck, mower and gas cans not strapped down in an enclosed trailer, his trailer break away was hooked to his safety chains and not the truck, no cab clearence lights (I find that one BS since not all trucks come that way), his brand new enclosed trailer had the tail lights up too high, the statey said they need to be bumper level, a few other things.

The guy at the meeting I went to basically said what I fear too. If people are running with non com plates, and they pull them over, the person can lie and say they're not working for hire and his jurisdiction goes away. He said he CAN follow him to the job and then get him, but really how many stateys will, and how can they prove its not a relative or friend. So like you said, the ones that are legit will have to pay and the fly by nights will get away with it all.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1101896 said:


> I'm REALLY hoping the new laws will drive people out. I doubt it will, but we can only hope.


Kurt,that is what I hoping for too,


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1101917 said:


> The new 10,001lb regulations. What all of us that have a 3/4 and use a trailer or better will need.
> 
> I have to give it to them, they are ramping it up because most of the guys I know around here with lawn services have been pulled over and inspected already. From what I was told in a meeting I went to, they're stopping as many people as they can before Jan 1st to let you know what you need to do, then Jan 1st the new laws are in effect.


Are they getting pulled over on freeways? Or just just city roads? Heck if that is the case, I will just stay on city streets and stay off the freeways.


----------



## kc2006

City and country roads. I have noticed alot more state troopers in towns now too. I never run freeway since the area is so close here, so I thought I could even get away with running back roads but I don't think it'll fly. 

I hate to do it if it's not regulated equally to all, but at the same time, DOT is nothing to ef with. I don't really want to take the risk of a few thousand dollar ticket.


----------



## clark lawn

Young Pup;1101978 said:


> Are they getting pulled over on freeways? Or just just city roads? Heck if that is the case, I will just stay on city streets and stay off the freeways.


State has jurasdition on all roads in the state. DOT can pull you over moving your truck from one house to the next 3 houses away.

i liked that at the seminar we were at the made sure to say it is NOT a money maer but for safety. if they were really worried about safety then they would go after these people that retire and go buy these 40' motorhomes and then pull a trailer and have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1102001 said:


> City and country roads. I have noticed alot more state troopers in towns now too. I never run freeway since the area is so close here, so I thought I could even get away with running back roads but I don't think it'll fly.
> 
> I hate to do it if it's not regulated equally to all, but at the same time, DOT is nothing to ef with. I don't really want to take the risk of a few thousand dollar ticket.


I agree it is not worth money it could cost that is for sure. I just hope that it is enforced on all equally like you said.



clark lawn;1102003 said:


> State has jurasdition on all roads in the state. DOT can pull you over moving your truck from one house to the next 3 houses away.
> 
> i liked that at the seminar we were at the made sure to say it is NOT a money maer but for safety. if they were really worried about safety then they would go after these people that retire and go buy these 40' motorhomes and then pull a trailer and have no idea what they are doing.


I just don't see many state cops on the local roads here. I have a friend who does lawncare and is a deputy sherriff. I am going to get his take on this. This imo is going to be one big freaking headache.

Excellent point. I saw one the other day, 40 footer, trailer and a jeep behind that. WTF. You talking about being glad I was going in the opposite direction.

One quesiton, when I am at my lawn stops, I use my cones. Will I need to use the triangles at the stops now????? I am making a trip by the puco office here in town in the next couple of weeks that is for sure.


----------



## kc2006

From what I was told by the guy that got pulled over last week. The trooper said no more parking on roads, if it is, the truck has to have someone with it at all times.

Not sure how legit that one is. But he had it on his paperwork he was given. I still gotta look that part up.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

How will all this work with people that use their daily drivers as their company truck also? For example, my truck is in my personal name, altho i do have lettering on the back but thats not visable from the sides. I do keep triangles and fire exting. in my truck at all times. Do have commercial tags too.


----------



## clark lawn

you are going to have to letter it on both sides. medical card, and all that fun ****!


----------



## kc2006

If your using a vehicle to make money, even if its part time, or like say a person that has a personal truck that plows one place for money in the winter, gotta have commercial plates, and it will be subject to the laws.

They got us coming and going. Because you can argue the point that say your 3/4 ton or 1 ton is under 10,001lb gvw, BUT, if you use a trailer at all for work, like pretty much all of us do, you gotta have the higher sticker on the truck so it's again suject to law. 

Money maker.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1102034 said:


> From what I was told by the guy that got pulled over last week. The trooper said no more parking on roads, if it is, the truck has to have someone with it at all times.
> 
> Not sure how legit that one is. But he had it on his paperwork he was given. I still gotta look that part up.


Uggggghhhh. This will be one pain in the butt thing to worry about.


----------



## Young Pup

The funny thing about this is. the bigger guys are probably thinking this will get rid of us little guys. But I am hoping that the bigger ones with illegals working for them will be hit big time.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

i dont have a problem doing everything legal but sometimes its just gets to be too much. my dad deals with it at work. he teaches as a university and when a semi dealer donated the use of semis to take race car trailers to florida, some states were ok with it while others wouldn't allow dealer tags to pull the trailers. Im just glad i dont live on the border of states where id be working in multiple states!


----------



## Young Pup

On another note, anyone see the new snowex 1575's?? I just saw the thread about it earlier and looked at them on their website. You can set up it up either way you want. I might call and see how much those are on Monday.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the link to the laws:

http://www.puco.ohio.gov/PUCO/Consu...trastate+vehicles&searchtype=1&fragment=False


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I dont think id pass the medical card part wait a min dose that mean we would also have to adhere to the rules of driving for plowing too? meaning that no crazy straight shifts?


----------



## clark lawn

yes it does Kevin. We are going to have to be like truck drivers and run 2 or 3 log books. worse part is that the police that are supossed to enforce it dont relly know the rules.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

ok so WTF on the following?!

"A driver cannot drive more than 11 hours following 10 consecutive hours off duty, beyond the 14th hour coming on duty following 10 consecutive hours off duty, after 60 hours on duty in 7 consecutive days if the motor carrier does not operate every day of the week or after 70 hours on duty in 8 consecutive days if the motor carrier operates every day of the week. Logbook exceptions exist under certain conditions"

First off, very confusing, I had to read it three times before it sank in correctly! Secondly, How the F^^^^&^&%^% are we supposed to run in the winter. My guys want every hour they can get with me! I want to be making money as long as I can stay awake and safe plowing. I usually do an 8-12 hour route, and during worse conditions it can be double that. It says "exceptions exist" but it does not list it. I.E. a way to make money off of us (contractors) saying "storms are exceptions" and the state saying "you must comply; pay up!" 

I say we stick all of our snow that we would usually remove in a route on the property of the people who wrote this stupid thing! Some of it keeps people safe, but some of it is going to result in layoffs. I honestly can say that 80%-ish of all private contract plower/landscapers are MUCH safer about their driving than anyone else. This is going to leave the little uninsured/unlicensed people to pick up our slack. The customer doesn't care why we couldn't get out to their driveway, they just care that PUCO/ODOT kept us from getting there, and now their robe is wet and we are fired..... Man... I was kidding when I said "bearer of bad news" but d*mn man! that sucks. PITA for me and my guys. None of my guys want me to know their records in full! They aren't criminals, but they aren't perfect. I think the new laws are gonna help the high and low end, and leave anyone in the middle to eat it. Isn't this a breach of our rights?.....as if they've never done that before.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Drivers are prohibited from possessing a radar detector. 

Another BS ruling. If a radar detector reminds my guys to slow it down when they get those beeps, I think it is useful. As long as you don't use it to break the law. Once again, a radar detector is not illegal to possess so...ya...WTF


----------



## clark lawn

Dayton, these laws have been in effect for interstate and for-hire trucks for years, the hours of service while it can be confusing at first once you get someone to explain it its really easy to follow. i know when i drove trucks we could go up to 15 hours because it was not all driving time. when you are on site plowing you are not considered driving, on duty yes but not driving. we will probably have to carry log books( usually not required for 100 miles radious operations). 

if your guys have something on thoer records that they are worried that you might find out about are you really sure you want them as employees? i was at a seminar in the spring and we had an attorny talking about accidents. it is amazing what a lawyer will be able to dig up if one of your guys has an accident and kills or seriously injures someone. 
they dont have to disclose their enitre driving history just the last 5 years unless there i a DUI or a few others in there.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

clark lawn;1102148 said:


> Dayton, these laws have been in effect for interstate and for-hire trucks for years, the hours of service while it can be confusing at first once you get someone to explain it its really easy to follow. i know when i drove trucks we could go up to 15 hours because it was not all driving time. when you are on site plowing you are not considered driving, on duty yes but not driving. we will probably have to carry log books( usually not required for 100 miles radious operations).
> 
> if your guys have something on thoer records that they are worried that you might find out about are you really sure you want them as employees? i was at a seminar in the spring and we had an attorny talking about accidents. it is amazing what a lawyer will be able to dig up if one of your guys has an accident and kills or seriously injures someone.
> they dont have to disclose their enitre driving history just the last 5 years unless there i a DUI or a few others in there.


A lot of it was required for years. Not all of it was though. I have 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks that used to make the cut, but now they don't make the cut. They must now comply. I was under the impression that "being behind the controls" meant driving. It isn't on the road you have the meter running, pull in a lot an plow and it stops. It says you must follow Federal regs. which are much worse for us.

I'm not worried about my drivers. My drivers have been plowing/pulling a trailer since before I was born. They have also worked for my family that long. They are reliable and don't steal from us, and that's all that matters. Part of some of their family is kinda ifffyy but just because they live a lower class life style doesn't mean they are dangerous when on the job. My guys do some pretty rough stuff outside of work, but aren't criminals or a danger to society as a whole. I know one of my guys has a DUI, but he would NEVER drive my trucks or even show up drunk.

It just makes a headache for us. Because whether or not we are in compliance, we will have to be mid-season. It is going to cost me good money to update some of those little things that aren't up to their new standards.

....and I have a radar detector in my truck...thats why im b!tchin' about it LOL. My other guys don't have one, but I'm 18 (yeah its a family biz and I'm the new owner...my dad retired from plowing many years ago, and his guys still need the work so I'm stepping up to help fill the void/start a life for myself) and I don't want any tickets....So wallah! I use the detector as a reminder to me. But ya it's not just the detector or the little things...It is the idea of the program that I have a problem with. It does nothing to combat the "fly-by-nighters". Yes. I did start as one of them, but I would have complied a lot quicker if I got a ticket..... and its easy to cop out of getting tickets if you are a "fly-by-nighter"

(plowing since '07 if you guys wanted to know... Owning since '09. Yes I plowed before I had a license-Pops drove lot to lot and played instructor; fully licensed and insured)


----------



## Scottscape

yeah I have a guy that does my stump grindings. He has a new 3/4 chevy and new stumper. no lettering. hes just a one man show but legit. he got pulled over on 23 and powell rd. FOR NO REASON and the cop told him he had 6 diff. violations- no med card, no fire extinguisher, no lettering, no tag (even though stump grinders dont need tags in ohio because they are considered environmental) and a couple other things. it was osp. he told him he has been pulling "landscapers" over left and right. this is getting a little crazy.


----------



## clark lawn

when i drove dump we would run 12-15 hours a day. while we were on site either getting loaded or dumping off that was "on duty not driving time" even though i was still in the truck and techniclly driving its not how it was viewed.
If you are in a commercial vehicle the OSP or the DOT can pull you over for an inspection anytime they want. i have had them walk out in the middle of the road in front of me and flag me over. 
Radar detectors have been banned in commercial vehicles for about 10 years now.


Like i said it is strictly a money maker for the state.


----------



## VBigFord20

Thats total BS. So much so it makes me want to take the commercial tags off my trucks and trailers.

My F-150 is well under those laws, so IDK about that truck, but I do plow with the 250, and tow my trailer. Granted most of the time I only use my 6x10 open with my buggys so I am probably under the 10,001, but still, what BS.

I decided this year not to plow commercial anyways. To many dick customers made it not worth my time. Besides with the three buildings we own, plus my families driveways, and how much construction work I have I would not have the time anyways.

My truck is in my name, not my companies. Its my personal ride that I use for work. My plow is technically for private use since I am not going to make any money with this this season (although that could change). I do have a extinguisher in the truck, but no triangles and crap like that.

Let them try and stop me, I'll fight it.


----------



## Burkartsplow

vbigford,
since you are not doing any commercial this year, do you have any good leads for me in the area?


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;1102722 said:


> vbigford,
> since you are not doing any commercial this year, do you have any good leads for me in the area?


The customers I cut off were all in the strongsville/brunswick area and they were all driveways. About half of them I would not recommend to an enemy.


----------



## 496 BB

Yea I dont see this happening. All these damn new laws and compliance laws are killing small business's even more. Kinda like the new BS lead law in construction. Maybe these idiots dont remember that small business's are the vast majority of the economy. All this crap is going to be one more thing you have to decide to either eat or pass on. I dont think we can afford to eat anything more and people arent wanting to pay out anything now. So guess who gets the job? The hack that doesnt comply with anything and screws it all up.

Man I miss the ole 9-5 job routine. Less **** to deal with and seems I was happier way back then


----------



## kc2006

VBigFord20;1102711 said:


> My truck is in my name, not my companies. Its my personal ride that I use for work.


Key words in that was "use for work", it's a commercial vehicle. Doesn't matter if your a sub for contruction or say a cable installer, the vehicle is being used to work and has to pay the extra taxes for the tags because they figure your using the road more.

I'd love to say F these laws and throw non comm plates on, but these laws are federal and that's nothing to screw with. From the looks of these tickets these people I know are getting, one good ticket could leave you with no cash for a month or two, which could put some out of business.

I'll just spend the 50 bucks for a medi card, already found someone thats doing "inspections" on his own time so you give him 50 bucks and he just gives you a sticker, and try to keep up with the BS. I think it's one of those where it's going to suck at first, but once we're legit it'll just be another thing that makes being self employed suck a little bit more.


----------



## 496 BB

You know the DOT will find something everytime they pull someone over. So its one more thing to get screwed with. Man the politicians need to wake up and see they are screwing everyone in the arse! I am sick to death of fees fees fees and more fees for something that never benefits me.


----------



## kc2006

i was laughing when i saw a commercial for some democrat today preaching how he wants to extend the unemployment more and all kinds of crap like that. Yea lets keep giving money away and rape the EF out of the few that actually are working and trying to make something.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

kc2006;1103106 said:


> i was laughing when i saw a commercial for some democrat today preaching how he wants to extend the unemployment more and all kinds of crap like that. Yea lets keep giving money away and rape the EF out of the few that actually are working and trying to make something.


Remember KC, you and I have to go to work....All those freeloaders are depending on us! You wouldn't want anything bad to happen to people who don't know how to work would you 

Now, I know guys, some people really need some help, but come on man! I work part time retail and I see fat black women with handicap stickers who can get around the store just fine! (we should have two areas to check on the handicap sticker application: 1. Obese___ 2. Obese w/other medical ailment such as bad hip/knee, real chronic disease____; and then we make a spot up front for those who checked number 2, and one way the F* out for those who checked 1!!!)

Just an example.... Lol


----------



## kc2006

Could you imagine what would happen to this country if it was run with common sense and not run by special interest groups. Be ALOT better off.


----------



## suzuki0702

first snow will be happening shortly gentleman. under a lake effect advisory until noon tommorow, just enough for people to learn how to drive like retards again


----------



## show-n-go

Saw a couple of flurry's today... I hope we get slammed this winter..


----------



## chevyman51

show-n-go;1106781 said:


> Saw a couple of flurry's today... I hope we get slammed this winter..


you and me bothpayup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Lets think about snow in a few more weeks. Got a bunch more clean ups to get done first!!! That and I need to build a new light bar, new reverse lights, and get a new power supply for my hide aways. But I hope we get a good winter too. Need to make up for the dry summer we had


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

*Ta da*


----------



## Mike S

Whats up guys? Its been a while snice Ive been on the ohio thread. I see almost one thousand pages! By Feb im guessing we will see page 1000!!! Nice jeep!


----------



## f250man

Im sure we will Mike and how have you been? And Tom sounds like you better get busy sounds like you got a lot to do before the snow flys.


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;1106912 said:


>


Just take it easy with the XJ, there unibody anda hard front end hit while plowing can bend things easy. Plus the rear hangers rot out on those and there a ***** to replace so thats another thing to keep an eye on.

Other then that, it you have a 4.0L in there, it will run forever.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;1107288 said:


> Just take it easy with the XJ, there unibody anda hard front end hit while plowing can bend things easy. Plus the rear hangers rot out on those and there a ***** to replace so thats another thing to keep an eye on.
> 
> Other then that, it you have a 4.0L in there, it will run forever.


ya its got the 4.0 in it its a jeep not a 1ton so hopefully ill beable to just take it easy


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Well we didn't get nothing down in Stark county worth anything! booooo.........


----------



## b&b landscapes

*Seeking a meyer mount for dodge*

Anyone from Ohio got a ez mount classic for 99 Dodge 2500? I need a mount, and I will have a ez mount classic mount that came off a 94 Chevy 3500. Please call 5138891690


----------



## born2farm

jeep looks good kevin...be one heck of a driveway machine....i just got my meyer mounted on my 250 today...ill get pics up tomorrow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

If we got snow, id be out of luck. Snow blade hasn't even been started on for the loader, have no mounts on the 4 wheelers, and have no salt what so ever. I need to be kicking soon.


----------



## Mike S

f250man;1107266 said:


> Im sure we will Mike and how have you been? And Tom sounds like you better get busy sounds like you got a lot to do before the snow flys.


Ive been good. How about you?


----------



## Mike S

KGRlandscapeing;1107416 said:


> ya its got the 4.0 in it its a jeep not a 1ton so hopefully ill beable to just take it easy


Those things are awsome! My friend has one and its a little tank!


----------



## f250man

Doing good been doing a lot of deer hunting waiting on the snow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve yeah I got a good bit to do still. If it does snow, I wont have an issue plowing it though. Just wouldnt have any strobes. Picked up a whelen sps660 off ebay for 25 dollars. Not brand new, but guaranteed to work and warrantied so I cant complain. Mounted 2 back up lights on the back rack, now still gotta get some for the bumper. Should look like daylight behind me when backing up


----------



## born2farm

welll got the bracket all mounted up...gettin pump rebuilt this week i hope......i am also trying to decide on some tires...i need something aggresive enough for snow and farm use but decent tread life..any suggestions? I am thinking about going with a taller tire (285) but havnt decided yet.


----------



## born2farm

double post


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

born2farm;1108827 said:


> double post


Looks good! don't let people rag on your meyer! I hear there is a pump mod in process right now. I know that they were "engineered to fail" in some of the old ones.... We had good luck, and failures were predictable and very repairable! I like the Ford too. I'm a chevy guy...but I couldn't turn down the price on my '10 F250 Reg Cab V8....

I'd rec. keeping the tires if it is just looks that you are considering that change for. It looks better than my rig. I have short tires from the factory. Those things look tiny on how big the new F250 is. Yours looks fine. PS I hear that the mod is a new Monarch pump with a retro fit to go on some of the older models... I guess its because they make so much on selling their facelift program that they would mod the pump. I hear those pumps are solid. I may get one next year, as the $$ didn't allow for it this year.

Good luck to ya man, looks sharp!


----------



## MeeksCo

Look into a BFGoodrich or Michelin Tire. Hands-down the best comfort, tread life, and gas mileage in any tire on the market. They are worth it, and are sold at most Costco's and BJ's tire and lube centers. Get them Nitrogen filled. It's worth the extra couple of bucks!!
285 is the width, not the height in a tire. 
The thinner the tire, the more pounds per square inch applied to the ground which makes for better traction in the snow and way better gas mileage. 
I have 245 75's on my truck. I used to have 265's, and what a difference does it make!


----------



## MeeksCo

born2farm;1108827 said:


> double post


BF Goodrich All-Terrain T/A KO


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

MeeksCo;1108841 said:


> Look into a BFGoodrich or Michelin Tire. Hands-down the best comfort, tread life, and gas mileage in any tire on the market. They are worth it, and are sold at most Costco's and BJ's tire and lube centers. Get them Nitrogen filled. It's worth the extra couple of bucks!!
> 285 is the width, not the height in a tire.
> The thinner the tire, the more pounds per square inch applied to the ground which makes for better traction in the snow and way better gas mileage.
> I have 245 75's on my truck. I used to have 265's, and what a difference does it make!


I'm not the tire guru but I thought that it was listed as height, width, special class on a tire. So your 245 would be the height, 75 was the width and if it were an emergency load (operating at full cap. a lot) it would say E after it. So it would read 245 75E. I guess I might have taken that wrong.... But I could swear that was the dimension in metric......


----------



## MeeksCo

The first number is the width in millimeters. The second number is the percentage of height the sidewall of a tire is from it's 'first number'. E.G. 245/75: From the rim to the outer tire, it is 75% the length of 245 millimeters. A 245/75 is taller than a 245/60. A 255/75 is taller than a 245/75 and so on. The last number is obviously the rim size, and the letter that you were referring to the tires ply amount or strength amount (How much the tire is rated for in terms of weight). LT, E, C, P, etc.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

*Wait! Now I remember*

Okay now I have it.... I was slightly off. You were right 245 is the width. 75 was the height of the wall. and then it will say if it is a radial or not (R i think) and then it will say the wheel size... so 16 inches for most stock trucks... I think. and anything else is an indicator of things like load capacity, use, speed rating (thermal), and....hmm can't remember the rest.

I'm no tire expert but I have replaced a few on my 6 vehicles in the last couple years.... Go skinny for plowing and medium for towing... wide for MUDDIN' BABY!!! too bad one tire doesn't do it all. I have to say though if you are like some lake effect areas going wide won't hurt. There are a few places in OH, MI, and IL that leave some snow for traction because the ice is so bad underneath  The wide tire helps with floating on top of the snow and the skinny applies for force to a smaller area (thus creating better traction). If you have a 4x4 the right tire could save you if two or less tires lost 100% traction on ice. If you get more than that into an ice patch that 4x4 ain't gonna do anything but spin you like a ballerina! At least it will be pretty right before you crash :laughing:


----------



## born2farm

im going from a 265/70/ R17 and want to go to a 285/70/ R17....this would go wider right? i want some height added so i would need to go to a 75? i need new tires regardless


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I should be getting in salt this week, just hope it doesn't come in like my pallet and half of fertilizer today... kind of hard to spread fertilizer when its all one big ass 50 lb block.


----------



## hondarider203

yes that should make you just alittle taller and i little wider as well


----------



## kc2006

Cooper discoverer s/t, I love these tires. They have easily 30k miles on them and they'll probably last me until next fall. Couldn't beat 640 out the door for 10 ply 265/75's.

285/70's from 265/70's is going to give you alittle over an inch in height and 3/4" width. 285/75 is going to give you almost 2.25" taller and same width as the 285/70


----------



## born2farm

well the tires im looking at only come in the 265/70 or 285/70.....no 75 not sure if only an inch of height is worth the extra 40 bucks per tire.


----------



## VBigFord20

I threw my mini bar on the roof tonight and was glad to see it still works. I need to figure out how much ballast I need with the VXT. I think I have enough tools in the bed to equal out the weight on the front but I guess I will soon know for sure. I hope we still get another few good days. Im trying to finish a fence for a customer and against my better judgment I might try to pour one more patio before the snow flies since this customer absolutely will not wait until spring.


----------



## Young Pup

I thought about trying the plow out this weekend to see what it does. But, that is all I have done in getting equipment ready. lol I will need to get on the ball on checking that out this weekend or next week. Still knee deep in leaves here. Although blowing dry leaves is much better than blowing wet leaves.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;1110758 said:


> I thought about trying the plow out this weekend to see what it does. But, that is all I have done in getting equipment ready. lol I will need to get on the ball on checking that out this weekend or next week. Still knee deep in leaves here. Although blowing dry leaves is much better than blowing wet leaves.


thats funny cause saturday i got 4 inchs of lake effect snow and theres still some on the grass


----------



## Scottscape

KGRlandscapeing;1110804 said:


> thats funny cause saturday i got 4 inchs of lake effect snow and theres still some on the grass


dont tease us where the other pics? bet its gone now with the warm snap


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Scottscape;1110934 said:


> dont tease us where the other pics? bet its gone now with the warm snap












its not all gone yet but its getting there


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;1110804 said:


> thats funny cause saturday i got 4 inchs of lake effect snow and theres still some on the grass


You are such a tease. We need some kind of moisture here. I am tired of the dust and debris blowing around.


----------



## born2farm

Well plow is slowly coming along. Got the mount finished up last weekend, took the pump in for rebuild yesterday and started wiring today. Hopin to have the pump back early next week to try everything out. Its an old plow but aint to much to break on them since i rebuild it completely. If it does break its an easy plow to work on. Would still like to add some sort of modern looking head lights to it and maybe pro wings


----------



## suzuki0702

was up in shaker heights on monday, man they got pounded with that lake effect. 6+ the homeowner said. there was still 4 on the ground there in the morning.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think we got like an inch from that lake effect. Gimme 2 more weeks then it can snow all it wants. Gotta get these leaves done before it snows. 

Truck is like 90% done. The 4x4 is alive again. Put in a new differential yoke and new u joints for the front. Got Goodyear Wrangler MTR Kevlar tires on it. Man those things are sweet!! Hideaways are working again, took a new power supply. Need to get my lightbar built this weekend. Mounted some 55 watt halogens on the backrack for some reverse lighting. Hopefully we all get a good snow season this year!!


----------



## VBigFord20

Hows this for a scam:

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/2054886736.html

Recognize the pic, that's of my old truck from two seasons ago.

Yeah, I traded that truck in, and sold that plow to someone on this site from new york. Plus, thats a 7.6" sport duty, not a 8' super duty.

Im tempted to call this tool and see what the deal is.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;1112708 said:


> Hows this for a scam:
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/2054886736.html
> 
> Recognize the pic, that's of my old truck from two seasons ago.
> 
> Yeah, I traded that truck in, and sold that plow to someone on this site from new york. Plus, thats a 7.6" sport duty, not a 8' super duty.
> 
> Im tempted to call this tool and see what the deal is.


the plows worth more then that


----------



## born2farm

ok this is a weird question....i am looking for someone who might have an old slick stick meyer control laying around that happens to have the nut that goes on the top. I cannot find a nut that will fit it to hold it to my mounting plate...any help anyone?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey guys, everybody ready for the season? I have no plow on the truck. Sold the 2 meyers and just ordered a new XLS and 8.6 EX V SS.I will have pics up sometime next once I get it installed.


----------



## BeastMaster

I could possibly sub around the Harrison, OH area or west Cincy.
Brand new plow.


----------



## kashman

burk im all set going monday 2 pick up my salt starting with 10 yards . iv got 2 light displays done 10 to go


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;1114193 said:


> burk im all set going monday 2 pick up my salt starting with 10 yards . iv got 2 light displays done 10 to go


Are your storing and loading your own bulk salt this year or are you using pallets? It was a very productive week last week. If i can get 4 good days this coming week then I will be happy.


----------



## csi.northcoast

all trucks ready to go, well tow single axles are still doing dirt work but, have 150 tons of salt coming in tues and still have 30 from last year


----------



## Burkartsplow

sbg4024;1114563 said:


> all trucks ready to go, well tow single axles are still doing dirt work but, have 150 tons of salt coming in tues and still have 30 from last year


Sounds like you guys are ready, Where is your shop located. It seems like you have a very nice size operation going on.:salute:


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1114416 said:


> Are your storing and loading your own bulk salt this year or are you using pallets? It was a very productive week last week. If i can get 4 good days this coming week then I will be happy.


bulk so much cheaper


----------



## kashman

dont forget the st eds game is on


----------



## Burkartsplow

What are you using to load it and where are you storing it. I am running bulk this year but i have to get it loaded at abruxus.what channel is the game on


----------



## Burkartsplow

how much room do you have to store the salt?


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1114626 said:


> how much room do you have to store the salt?


at my garage iv got 5 parking spots for salt . im just tarping it dont know what il do for loading it mite get a bobcat mite just hand shovel it STO 58 at my house


----------



## R.J.B.

Go eagles!!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow

I need to buy a bobcat and get more space to store salt. Where are you getting your bulk at.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1114668 said:


> I need to buy a bobcat and get more space to store salt. Where are you getting your bulk at.


avon more then happy 2 keep it at my spot if i go the bobcat rout ill be keeping it the garage


----------



## Burkartsplow

The eagles are kicking some ass and taking names now!!!!


----------



## kashman

with an av of 290 lb o line they should


----------



## Burkartsplow

i wish the cal/ore game was on tv. the florida game is boring and alabama is not to exciting either.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1114691 said:


> i wish the cal/ore game was on tv. the florida game is boring and alabama is not to exciting either.


bucks looked good in the sec half any how


----------



## Burkartsplow

yes they did, and they cover the spread. I was talking to a buddy of mine and he is penn state grad and was like we cant put together a whole game. he was right. but the bucks came out and made some adjustments on defense and ran the ball all over state in the second half. the d line for state was sucking wind most of the time. go bucks. did you pick up any new work this year? i lost a couple and gained a couple.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1114700 said:


> yes they did, and they cover the spread. I was talking to a buddy of mine and he is penn state grad and was like we cant put together a whole game. he was right. but the bucks came out and made some adjustments on defense and ran the ball all over state in the second half. the d line for state was sucking wind most of the time. go bucks. did you pick up any new work this year? i lost a couple and gained a couple.


i picked up 5 dropped 10 they said they only need cutting this year so i told them get some1 els


----------



## KINNCO

What's up Ohio friends?

I'm looking for a plow truck guys with or with out a plow. I still have a Western with mounts for an F250. send me a PM


----------



## csi.northcoast

aaron

i am on the lakewood, cleve border. thinking about selling bulk salt too but not sure


----------



## Burkartsplow

sbg4024;1114746 said:


> aaron
> 
> i am on the lakewood, cleve border. thinking about selling bulk salt too but not sure


are you over across from the home depot in that big warehouse? If you are going to sell bulk during storms I would be interested. 95% of my clients are in lakewood. Let me know.
Aaron


----------



## csi.northcoast

no, we are around the corner from them off of berea rd


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

solon 41-0 over austin town just thought id put that out there and if we get Eds will be doing all right


----------



## f250man

Well guys just got the rear end put back in the truck so Im ready to go for this winter. So knock on wood nothing else goes wrong. The dam truck has a whole new drive train in it from the trans 2 yrs ago to the motor last yr to the rear end this yr. So I just need a new bed and some body work and she will be new again. So if anyone knows where I can get a bed for a good price let me know.


----------



## csi.northcoast

there ia a place in mansfield, i am going to have to look up my invoice, to find the name but a got a great bed for my f 250 ( 8 ft) for about $1500.00, and someone told me there is a another place in the akron area too....


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Steve. There is a place off of 71 on my way down to New Philadelphia. Probably close to Ron. I will get the number for you this week. About an hour and 10 min drive from cleveland.


----------



## coldcoffee

You guys might be thinking of Fox Auto, I haven't been there, but know several people who say it's the place to go:

http://www.foxautosalvage.com/

This is a pretty good locate service, shop by distance, price and avail :

http://www.car-part.com/


----------



## suzuki0702

theres a place off of 77 near north canton, wondering if thats the same place burkart is talking about.


----------



## kashman

sbg4024;1114788 said:


> no, we are around the corner from them off of berea rd


keep us posted ill buy from ya 2 i pass right by ya i do a few on w129


----------



## Clapper&Company

coldcoffee;1115084 said:


> You guys might be thinking of Fox Auto, I haven't been there, but know several people who say it's the place to go:
> 
> http://www.foxautosalvage.com/
> 
> This is a pretty good locate service, shop by distance, price and avail :
> 
> http://www.car-part.com/


Fox auto, dont have any ford beds most the time they were the king of all junk yards at one time but now days i dont even wait my time calling they never have what we need.

Wayne Auto just off of 77 down by Dover is the place to go, the guys down there are good and alot bigger then fox's.

Steve good luck finding a bed, a used for bed is hard to come by... you will most likely end up with a new take off payup


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sent out a few bids and got a few rejections this morning, price is too high they all say. One is an apt complex and I spoke with manager and a few tenants. Last year guy ran into a car and totaled it and also repeatedly left huge windrows behind all the parked cars. Another one of those you get what you pay for scenarios. Other then that pretty good day.


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas how is everyone been doing? 
Got all the plows and spreaders ready.
Bought another spreader from Salt Dogg paid $1025.00. 
Has a vibrator and holds 350 pounds of more salt than the western.
I will get some pics for you guys tomorrow. 
Have a couple more weeks of leaves and fall clean ups to do then mini vacation lol.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just got confirmation the plows are on there way to Cleveland Ohio. I will be picking them up on Wednesday morning. Nice little project for the upcoming weekend. Pics of install and final setup next week.


----------



## f250man

Well thanks guys and Ron I might be taking a page out of your book and just building a flat bed for the truck. We will see what I find.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Rons turned out real nice. It is always a good option.plus it makes the truck look tough.


----------



## kc2006

KGRlandscapeing;1114794 said:


> solon 41-0 over austin town just thought id put that out there and if we get Eds will be doing all right


You guys suck. Atown is my home town.


----------



## wnwniner

*Part Time work-Columbus*

2 years experience, no equipment. Drove for local muncipality, got moved to new role with city and can't plow any more. Looking for partime work for some extra money this year.

Prefer NE part of town. thanks.


----------



## Clapper&Company

f250man;1116633 said:


> Well thanks guys and Ron I might be taking a page out of your book and just building a flat bed for the truck. We will see what I find.





Burkartsplow;1116661 said:


> Rons turned out real nice. It is always a good option.plus it makes the truck look tough.


Thanks Burkart, we put alot of time and hard work in too it. and let me tell you its better built then any you can buy on the market.

Steve, thats what I would do, let me know if you want to. We can build one down here for you.


----------



## clark lawn

kc2006;1116847 said:


> You guys suck. Atown is my home town.


i thought you lived in Awesometown


----------



## kc2006

No thats where Bryen is from


----------



## suzuki0702

Clapper&Company;1117207 said:


> Thanks Burkart, we put alot of time and hard work in too it. and let me tell you its better built then any you can buy on the market.
> 
> Steve, thats what I would do, let me know if you want to. We can build one down here for you.


we as in you and your cousin?


----------



## f250man

Ron I will let you know.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Became a member of the Boss family today. Got a 7'6" super duty used today that had everything I needed to fit my truck. Hardly was used and got a hell of a deal.


----------



## PeterG

Nice plow!!


----------



## kc2006

Question for everyone. How many hours do you set for a route for one truck?

Trying to figure out how I'm going to do this stuff this year. I went from losing a bunch of stuff to gaining a bunch back and adding a couple bigger places.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

kc2006;1119260 said:


> Question for everyone. How many hours do you set for a route for one truck?
> 
> Trying to figure out how I'm going to do this stuff this year. I went from losing a bunch of stuff to gaining a bunch back and adding a couple bigger places.


I use eight hours routes on mine...and usually tighten it up to six. Now, that doesn't mean that you have to limit yourself to that. My trucks are usually out 12 hours at a time, but a a predesignated 6-8 hour route. Everything else from that is just gravy!

The problem with routing is the dreaded 8-11am storm. If you get nailed in those hours you only have a few hours to react. For example most people are leaving between 6ish and 8 to work, school, what ever. Now your not plowed on everything at 8...and some customers are already not happy. Now move a little further, and ten to noon you have a lunch crowd...people can't park...not happy. and If you start at 11 and try to do everything you aren't getting done by school letting out...and may not be done by the time people leave/get home from work... That is really the only times that it matters to be plowed out... Right?! Because most resi's are paying for the luxury of not getting their pant legs wet. I always say my customer is my boss... If the boss has wet pants or a broken tail bone they are gonna come in and fire ya for not cleaning the walks right!

All-in-all... My guys do an average 11 hours per truck... I'm in my truck until the snow is melted  or I am out sledding with neighborhood kids! We plan for 8 and pick up 3 during a storm. Sometimes that three is an extension of the eight (meaning we're down..) or it is new business (which happens more often). I can't tell you how many times I've tried to go from one acct to the next and been flagged down by someone with a wad of cash. The money is there..but it is only there "RIGHT NOW"...and that hurts a route but brings in mooolaaa! You kind of have to decide what kind of accounts you have and who you'd risk not getting service to in time. I have some that I care for day or night...broken down or working...plow or shovel. No matter what I am there when they need me. I have others that I just pick up...and it is life changing if you don't get there right then. I have a funeral home that I make sure I am there and always contact them open, before his lunch, and before he closes. I want to make sure that lot is clear...because someone lost a family member and only gets one shot at a funeral....

Its all stuff that your type of accounts and efficiency should set you up with... No one can tell you here but I am sure we could help. If you have ? about anything just PM me... I'll see what I can do.


----------



## suzuki0702

ive got a 9 hr route right now, but will end up turning into a 11 to 12, think im stretched out myself..


----------



## kc2006

Ok, I looked over it all again. If I leave my house at 1230, I'd arrive at my first place at 1, then finish up with all my early places by about 6-6:30. Then on week days I could sub for a couple hours, then hit up the couple late opening places and finish up with churches. Sundays I'd have to do my churches, then sub, then the others don't open on sunday. Those are going to be long mornings when I figure in driveways.


----------



## Young Pup

People sure are dragging their feet once again getting contracts back. Maybe when they see the possibility of snow towards the end of next week they will get their act together. 

I even left a message yesterday to follow up on a new bid for them to call me. But they have yet to call me back. Would be a nice pick up if I get it. Going to get the plow out Saturday morning and try it out. I don't anticipate and issues. If I do, they should be minor. I hope. lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

I like 5 to 6 hour routes. I can start at 3am and have all my commercial accounts open by 9 to 10am. Then go service the residentials. I dont do many resis, but they are long standing clients that know they come after the commercial accounts. They just want it cleared by the time they are home from work. Grab something to eat, then go start my second round and spot checks at all the sites. Anything longer then 6 you start to rush. And when you rush that when bad things happen. Like Phil says on modern Family, "slow is smooth and smooth is fast".


----------



## csi.northcoast

routes....lets see i usually leave the bar about 2 am, jump in my truck and plow (with or without snow) i am done by about 6 am unless i get another "pesky dui" i find a nice quiet spot to sleep it off until about 11 am, i recheck or replow the places were i was at or forgot, ( somehow there are always a bunch of trail marks & smashed shopping carts - damn vandals) go home by 4 pm, take a quick nap till 9 pm and start all over again


----------



## kc2006

Been there.


----------



## 4700dan

Young Pup;1119912 said:


> People sure are dragging their feet once again getting contracts back. Maybe when they see the possibility of snow towards the end of next week they will get their act together.
> 
> I even left a message yesterday to follow up on a new bid for them to call me. But they have yet to call me back. Would be a nice pick up if I get it. Going to get the plow out Saturday morning and try it out. I don't anticipate and issues. If I do, they should be minor. I hope. lol


 You have plenty of time to get stuff ready maybe snow in the forcast for thanksgiving weekend but no work for us untill December:crying:


----------



## born2farm

Just about ready for winter to hit here. Have the four wheeler ready to go. Waiting on the pump to finish getting rebuilt and then the trucks ready to go. Picking up salt and other snow blower monday and I am ready. Workin on contracts for next year already too. Didnt get my a$$ in gear soon enough to bid them this year


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Got the mount on the Ford. Should be out doing leaves but i dont want to chase them around with this wind so there is always tomorrow. Hopeing to get wiring all done and strobes in on Sunday.


----------



## born2farm

got any pics of the plow mounted up yet travis?


----------



## suzuki0702

ok... now im ready for snow!









got the wings today from reds garage (site sponsor). pass. side showed up bent, if you look close at the top corner you can see it curled. also with no hardware, Joe Jr over there is a real top notch guy, he filed a claim with ups, and ordered me a new wing and a hardware kit from western... cant wait for some snow to try em out in!! still have to put the flags on the wings


----------



## f250man

I wouldn't worry about the curled edge it will be that way again. If your not careful. Those wings are not very strong watch hitting curbs or manhole covers with them they will bend right back behind the plow. The mounting arms arn't very strong and they will bend like pretzels. Just some friendly advise. Been there done that


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;1120714 said:


> got any pics of the plow mounted up yet travis?


Not yet, it looks crappy because i left the front air dam off for now. Want to make sure I cut it nice. 


suzuki0702;1120754 said:


> ok... now im ready for snow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the wings today from reds garage (site sponsor). pass. side showed up bent, if you look close at the top corner you can see it curled. also with no hardware, Joe Jr over there is a real top notch guy, he filed a claim with ups, and ordered me a new wing and a hardware kit from western... cant wait for some snow to try em out in!! still have to put the flags on the wings


Reds garage?


----------



## Young Pup

4700dan;1120294 said:


> You have plenty of time to get stuff ready maybe snow in the forcast for thanksgiving weekend but no work for us untill December:crying:


Yep, I know I have been really keeping an eye on that weekend. Alot of things can still happen with this event, so needless to say I am keeping a real close eye on it. Suppose to go to Cincy on Thanksgiving day and things look like we might get some light snow on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## suzuki0702

f250man;1120789 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the curled edge it will be that way again. If your not careful. Those wings are not very strong watch hitting curbs or manhole covers with them they will bend right back behind the plow. The mounting arms arn't very strong and they will bend like pretzels. Just some friendly advise. Been there done that


i plan on using them on some larger sites free of obstructions...also have some roads to do with them. is there anything that can be welded on the arms to keep em from bending? maybe some flat stock to make an L channel?



Elwer Lawn Care;1120830 said:


> Not yet, it looks crappy because i left the front air dam off for now. Want to make sure I cut it nice.
> 
> Reds garage?


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109160

post #3..just putting a good word out for great customer service


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1120651 said:


> Got the mount on the Ford. Should be out doing leaves but i dont want to chase them around with this wind so there is always tomorrow. Hopeing to get wiring all done and strobes in on Sunday.


Was not to bad down here today. Was out doing leaves and we got lucky the wind was blowing in the right direction. lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

Recieved the headgears for the plows yesterday and the two plows today. The SS EXV got here fine , but the XLS was damaged in shipping. Called up dealer and he is shipping out a new one. He first offered to send me some touch up paint. I replied with you best be sending me a new plow this afternoon. I know it is a plow and it is going to get dinged and scratched, but when you spend that much money on something you want it to be perfect, plus I want to put the first scratch on the thing. Installed the mount and wiring this afternoon. Putting the EXV together tomorrow. Will have pics up on sunday.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;1120844 said:


> Was not to bad down here today. Was out doing leaves and we got lucky the wind was blowing in the right direction. lol


Sometimes you get lucky i guess


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1120866 said:


> Sometimes you get lucky i guess


Yep, today is just one of the lucky ones.


----------



## f250man

Burkartsplow;1120856 said:


> Recieved the headgears for the plows yesterday and the two plows today. The SS EXV got here fine , but the XLS was damaged in shipping. Called up dealer and he is shipping out a new one. He first offered to send me some touch up paint. I replied with you best be sending me a new plow this afternoon. I know it is a plow and it is going to get dinged and scratched, but when you spend that much money on something you want it to be perfect, plus I want to put the first scratch on the thing. Installed the mount and wiring this afternoon. Putting the EXV together tomorrow. Will have pics up on sunday.


Yea i hear that Aaron. My Western was all scraped up from the ****** shipping that Western and Fisher are using now. Got mine replaced to.


----------



## f250man

suzuki0702;1120843 said:


> i plan on using them on some larger sites free of obstructions...also have some roads to do with them. is there anything that can be welded on the arms to keep em from bending? maybe some flat stock to make an L channel?
> 
> I would box the arms in with a piece of 1/4" flat stock like the arms now. I had new arms made out of 5/16" stock and they have not bent yet. Even hard packed ice that has been left on the lot or road will bend them back. I have 2 sets one that is fixed and the other one just sitting there waiting to be fixed for back ups.


----------



## 4700dan

Burkartsplow;1120856 said:


> Recieved the headgears for the plows yesterday and the two plows today. The SS EXV got here fine , but the XLS was damaged in shipping. Called up dealer and he is shipping out a new one. He first offered to send me some touch up paint. I replied with you best be sending me a new plow this afternoon. I know it is a plow and it is going to get dinged and scratched, but when you spend that much money on something you want it to be perfect, plus I want to put the first scratch on the thing. Installed the mount and wiring this afternoon. Putting the EXV together tomorrow. Will have pics up on sunday.


Post pics quick I'm going to line up all equipment maybe on Sunday an try to post pics still don't know how to post them (computer dummy) maybe daughter will help.


----------



## WALKERS

We will help you figure it out


----------



## 4700dan

WALKERS;1121212 said:


> We will help you figure it out


Well I got the pics on the cell phone but what do I do now dam i'm a computer dummy :crying:


----------



## LHK2

OK. Funny story here, have to post this. I have moved to a new area this past summer and kept myself lowkey from my neighborhood about what I do. Today, I had 2 neighborhood kids come by and say" Hey mister, we shoveled this driveway last year, do you want us to do it for you." Me, What do you charge? Kids " 18 dollars each time." Me - Ok I will let you know. Mail came, got a flyer for plowing, 9.00 per plow from a known landscape company. What? Did I read that right? Did the math. Looks like the Kids actually know their cost better than the company and make more money at it.


----------



## csi.northcoast

loballers.....tell the kids to protect their turf.....maybe i should stop watching mafia movies


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Got the plow wired up, need to reroute a few wires under the hood to clean it up tho. Need to also find a ignition wire to tap into and find the harness to connect into my upfitter switches. Didn't have time to attempt the strobes. Maybe next weekend we can tackle that. Atleast id be able to plow now. We measured and the truck only sags about an inch and thats with no ballast. Will have pictures tomo.


----------



## Young Pup

Winters coming guys, so I started another weather thread for us:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110138


----------



## VBigFord20

LHK2;1121764 said:


> OK. Funny story here, have to post this. I have moved to a new area this past summer and kept myself lowkey from my neighborhood about what I do. Today, I had 2 neighborhood kids come by and say" Hey mister, we shoveled this driveway last year, do you want us to do it for you." Me, What do you charge? Kids " 18 dollars each time." Me - Ok I will let you know. Mail came, got a flyer for plowing, 9.00 per plow from a known landscape company. What? Did I read that right? Did the math. Looks like the Kids actually know their cost better than the company and make more money at it.


Some company sent my girlfriend a flyer to do her house for $120 a season. Its a narrow one car that opens up to a 2 car in the back. Its tight as hell. I dont know how someone would charge that per drive.

Then I noticed a few days ago this guy was staking about 65% of the drives on her block. I guess he figures its money by volume. I cant wait to see him doing these drives. I dont know what hes running but if its anything bigger then a 1/2ton shortbed he wont be able to do half of them. I cant get my 250 up her drive with my vxt, nor can her cousin with his 2500 with his vxt. Thankfully he has a 1500 with a 7.6 boss he uses to do drives.

Saves me from having to shovel it this winter.


----------



## VBigFord20

Wow, I guess they never herd of salt in Seattle...





Got my new LED backup lights on tonight. Now I will be able to see when I plow in reverse.


----------



## kc2006

How bright are the LED spotlights? Where'd you get them too? I do love me some LED's and I have a ton of space under my dump insert.


----------



## VBigFord20

kc2006;1126338 said:


> How bright are the LED spotlights? Where'd you get them too? I do love me some LED's and I have a ton of space under my dump insert.


I got them at 4 Wheel Parts. They are made by ridgid industries and are real nice. they are real bright but I think they would be better if they were mounted a little higher. But I think once I adjust them they will be great. Even with my dark ass tint it is still considerably bright.

The kit came with everything but the harness was to short to reach the back. Plus I did not use the supplied switch. I thought of wiring them to my reverse lights but then decided to use one of my Aux switches in the dash. This way I can keep them on when loading the trailer or something at night.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Happy Turkey Day yall!!!:waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Have a good one Tom and everybody else.


----------



## 496 BB

VBigFord20;1125850 said:


> Wow, I guess they never herd of salt in Seattle...


What a bunch of idiots. All that bus driver had to do was release the brakes and ride it out while putting in lowest gear he could.

Now THAT would be some entertainment. I could be perfectly content with a 12 pack and watching that all night xysport


----------



## born2farm

Have a good Thanksgiving guys


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

*I was bored and started another Ohio thread*

Okay guys I started a game thread on here. It is called "Ohio Wager and Win 2010"

Basically pick from the categories and bet on event dates. Just bet something so that you can be eligible to win prizes. First prize is a T-Shirt from my company, but we have more sponsors coming on board for it.

If you don't wanna put anything in the pot then you can still post up your guesses. Bets would be much appreciated by other wagerers! Please see the rules in the thread...

and ENJOY!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1127415&posted=1#post1127415


----------



## f250man

Happy Black Friday guys anyone else go out shopping with the crazys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No way will I go shopping today!! Seems like I find better deals a week or so after black friday anyways.


----------



## f250man

I hear that. The wifey and her sister where out all night.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

We went out at 5 am but just to sears tractorsupply home depot and lowes


----------



## f250man

I did all my shopping on line this yr and even had them wrap it to so I can be lazy. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That is the way to git r done Steve!! Much easier than trying to get everything wrapped right, and all the other crap that goes with wrapping presents.


----------



## f250man

Yes it was nice and easy tom. just got to hide them til Christmas day and I set


----------



## f250man

Looks like 1-2" for tonight and 1-2" for tomorrow. I hope it stays around for Opening day on monday


----------



## kc2006

I was happy that lowes home depot and sears all had their same prices online as instore. Bought a washer and some tools last night online. No standing around in the cold waiting to get in.


----------



## f250man

I don't know where this SNOW is but im bored.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah the snow is non-existent lol. There are a few flakes floating around, but nothing special. Gonna be a long, boring a$$ cold day


----------



## f250man

Sure is Im heading out at 2 to bait my tree stand for monday so at least I can look forward to that


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its magic snow it was starting to stick to the driveway and it coverd then boom it all melted i dont know what happen its sticking to the grass but thats it


----------



## 4700dan

:redbounce I told everyone that there will be no pushable snow for at least 2 more weeks


----------



## MahonLawnCare

prolly gonna be longer than 2 weeks, we need the ground temps to get a little colder...everyone should still be busy with leaves i know we are


----------



## MickiRig1

This has been a really weird fall. I was able to paint my house in the last 2 months. I needed 35 degrees or above to paint and it has to stay that way for 48 hours. The neighbors thought I am NUTS! But I got it DONE! It looks great! I hope we will pay for this great weather. Lots of snow! Many events close together for max billing!


----------



## buddy4781

This is bad when the only thing we have to discuss on a plow site is Christmas shopping and hunting. Worse yet, I set here and read All of the these post! Let it Snow, Let it snow, Let it snow


----------



## kc2006

I was reading and they're saying alittle colder than average, and average snow falls for eastern ohio, and of course the prime lake effect area and west should see slightly higher than average amounts. Also said good amounts for december but then a "heat wave" in January. 

The top layer of the ground got pretty hard here the past couple days but temps are still too high, we had some pretty heavy flurries here yesterday and they didn't even stick to the grass. I need a few weeks to wind down from leaves and everything so I'm content for awhile.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I only have 1 more leaf cleanup to do but have 3000 pounds of fertilizer still to put down but need some good days when the wind decides not to blow 20mph or have frost on the ground till noon. 

But truck is alll ready for winter now... finished the strobes yesterday.


----------



## f250man

buddy4781;1129512 said:


> This is bad when the only thing we have to discuss on a plow site is Christmas shopping and hunting. Worse yet, I set here and read All of the these post! Let it Snow, Let it snow, Let it snow


Well thats how its been around Ohio the last few yrs we get no Snow til late December early January.


----------



## buddy4781

f250man;1129791 said:


> Well thats how its been around Ohio the last few yrs we get no Snow til late December early January.


This is year two for me to push so I anxous to get out. If snow won't be here until late Dec. I'll just have more time to hunt. I think I hear the voices in my head telling me to go sight the gun in.


----------



## f250man

yea that is what i have been doing alot hunting


----------



## Young Pup

This would be a nice addtion:

http://columbus.craigslist.org/for/2083817429.html


----------



## born2farm

This lack of snow is giving me way to much time to think about next year lol. Already decided I am gonna bite the bullet and become 100% legal and bid like he!! come summer.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

born2farm;1130494 said:


> This lack of snow is giving me way to much time to think about next year lol. Already decided I am gonna bite the bullet and become 100% legal and bid like he!! come summer.


Why not become legal now? if you have a few hundred bucks you will be good. I just did it! it is well worth it...although it doesn't make work flood in like you'd think.... But it is a start for building an empire like myself


----------



## born2farm

DaytonBioLawns;1130501 said:


> Why not become legal now? if you have a few hundred bucks you will be good. I just did it! it is well worth it...although it doesn't make work flood in like you'd think.... But it is a start for building an empire like myself


I am not turning 18 untill the middle of december. By the time I get the business set up and the insurance in line it would not do me much good to start anything now. I am going to spend this winter getting a good plan in writing of what I need to do so I can dive into it come spring.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

born2farm;1130506 said:


> I am not turning 18 untill the middle of december. By the time I get the business set up and the insurance in line it would not do me much good to start anything now. I am going to spend this winter getting a good plan in writing of what I need to do so I can dive into it come spring.


Good luck! I just did the same thing I turned 18 in August and filed for an LLC... and then my grandfather sprang the fact that he is done with his corporation on me and I had to refile LOL I now am learning to be the next CEO and I am a DBA of his corporation... So some major changes happened for me this season.

I've been driving a truck and plow since before I had my license (on our own properties) and I have been doing this year-round maintenance stuff since 07.... I have learned a lot and would do it again. Good luck to you! I know I've grown MASSIVELY in multiple parts of my business in the last couple months. Hope you have the same luck! Just remember that hard work and good business ethics will eventually help you get to where you want. I think I'll have a comfortable life and have the start of an empire by the time I'm 22.


----------



## born2farm

Ya im trying to do this right the first time so I am planning on having everything set up through a lawyer and such come spring. I have been throwing around the idea of doing this I just never bit the bullet. I am in sorta a tough situation because the next two winters I am going to be gone January and February due to college conflicts. So I am basically gonna set the contracts up, be around to make sure the service goes good in the month of December then sub-contract them out to my dad and leave him in charge. If it was up to me I would rather wait untill after college to set this all up but there are way to many fly by nighter plow guys running around that I want to get my foot in the door with some of these commercial clients before these other guys decide to do the same thing.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

born2farm;1130531 said:


> Ya im trying to do this right the first time so I am planning on having everything set up through a lawyer and such come spring. I have been throwing around the idea of doing this I just never bit the bullet. I am in sorta a tough situation because the next two winters I am going to be gone January and February due to college conflicts. So I am basically gonna set the contracts up, be around to make sure the service goes good in the month of December then sub-contract them out to my dad and leave him in charge. If it was up to me I would rather wait untill after college to set this all up but there are way to many fly by nighter plow guys running around that I want to get my foot in the door with some of these commercial clients before these other guys decide to do the same thing.


Same here... I have my father as an acting supervisor since he is employed with the corporation. He will watch it when I am gone. I am coming back every single weekend to make sure it is okay and catch up on maintenance and doing check ups... But he is in control and another guy that has been with us for 20 years is driving a truck.. So it should work out. My maintenance is cash flow and building a business. I am going into power and equipment and becoming a rep/ retailer. I want to own my own retail frontage... well I'm actually developing it right now and securing product lines.

I'll be going to OSU ATI next year (or the following... as I am debating making some more money before I go off to school)...

Where are you operating? and are you going to school for anything in the industry?


----------



## born2farm

I am in Cardington. North of Columbus. I will also be attending OSU ATI. Im majoring in Crop Production though. Farming is my full time job year round so I am focusing on that, but the winter is slow so thats where plowing comes in. I will also be coming home to check up on the company every weekend and could be home in under 2hrs in a real pinch at any time. My biggest worry is keeping a good relationship with my customers that far away.


----------



## chevy$men

no snow when the hell is the snow guys........payup


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

born2farm;1130545 said:


> I am in Cardington. North of Columbus. I will also be attending OSU ATI. Im majoring in Crop Production though. Farming is my full time job year round so I am focusing on that, but the winter is slow so thats where plowing comes in. I will also be coming home to check up on the company every weekend and could be home in under 2hrs in a real pinch at any time. My biggest worry is keeping a good relationship with my customers that far away.


I'm all the way in Centerville-Near Dayton... So my drive is more substantial. I also worry about customer relations while I am gone, but I know that by calling the customer and checking in and having good employees to represent me is going to work out.

Were you at the last orientation by any chance? because I went to the farms and the dairy and everything while I was there! We might have already met lol. I was there with my girlfriend and family in october


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

chevy$men;1130548 said:


> no snow when the hell is the snow guys........payup


I think it is 2.5 weeks out to pushable snow. And then we are in business for a few weeks and then heat wave... and then hopefully we will see another feb. like last year!!! I POCKETED $1200 a day last season... So yayyy lets hope for that again...


----------



## born2farm

Nope to be honest I have not even visited yet. I need to get my application in though. They are the only school offering what I want in 2 years so my mind is pretty much set on it.

You seem like you got your head on straight when it comes to this whole business thing. It seemed so easy before. Just jump in the truck and go plow. Now that im sorting through all of these stupid legal documents and insurance quotes its complicated.

I saw you said your working on getting some lines in for retail? This is something I plan to look into over the next five years. A way to diversify the business and supplement the income.


----------



## EPPSLLC

I hope the snow holds off for at least two more weeks we are SLAMMED PACKED with holiday lighting projects. Still getting about 3 calls a day for estimates as well. 

Advertising is a wonderful thing my friends!!!!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

born2farm;1130552 said:


> Nope to be honest I have not even visited yet. I need to get my application in though. They are the only school offering what I want in 2 years so my mind is pretty much set on it.
> 
> You seem like you got your head on straight when it comes to this whole business thing. It seemed so easy before. Just jump in the truck and go plow. Now that im sorting through all of these stupid legal documents and insurance quotes its complicated.
> 
> I saw you said your working on getting some lines in for retail? This is something I plan to look into over the next five years. A way to diversify the business and supplement the income.


I'm getting some Ag. Implement lines after my training  so we might be buddies in a few years. I hope to get a mower line or two, at least one plow line, a trailer line, some homeowner products, stihl, and a few others. I already deal with a lot of material handling and I'm going into that pretty big. I have a line a bagged and bulk coming for next year, as well as one ton bulk bags and other bagging/handling supplies. We're waiting on the final development plans for my land but we think we will have a MASSIVE salt pile/contractor depot next year in Centerville right off of 675.

My father sold Morton back in the 80's for water softener and his eight truck plow crew... so I am hoping on getting that back... and a few others. I'm not huge yet... but some day I will have my facility. I just have to build some bridges with manufacturers to show how serious I am. I want Buyers but JW Denvers and Kaffenbarger in Dayton already carry it.... and I love my SnowDogg/Buyers stuff....


----------



## born2farm

Ya sounds like you got one heck of a plan. I plan to stay on the smaller side 7-10 truck crew and maybe dip into carrying a plow line or two. Who knows what this could turn into. Big thing right now for me is getting all set up and legal and securing enough work to keep at least the one truck busy next winter.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

EPPSLLC;1130557 said:


> I hope the snow holds off for at least two more weeks we are SLAMMED PACKED with holiday lighting projects. Still getting about 3 calls a day for estimates as well.
> 
> Advertising is a wonderful thing my friends!!!!


I'll take some of that! I have trucks, insurance and tools!! I've done some minor holiday lighting... just the basics... But if you are overflowing with business and have at least five days of work for a truck I will travel and take it!!! I am willing to help for some more cash flow right now. I'm not hurting on money or anything but I want a nice new set of lights and vinyl for my new truck and a lil project like lighting might help me earn some moola for a nice set up!!! lol let me know if you need help. I'm 18 and limber!! I can do that heavy lifting and bending/reaching to get the lights mounted in tough spots! Plus I climb onto about any roof given a hard hat, boots, knee pads, and rated ladders!!!! Can't beat that!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

born2farm;1130565 said:


> Ya sounds like you got one heck of a plan. I plan to stay on the smaller side 7-10 truck crew and maybe dip into carrying a plow line or two. Who knows what this could turn into. Big thing right now for me is getting all set up and legal and securing enough work to keep at least the one truck busy next winter.


For insurance look up Thomas-Grushon insurance in Bellbrook, Ohio. They have really good deals. They carry Pekin Insurance and if you bundle with them they will fight for you.

Just call and ask for mike at 937-848-6181 and tell him that Mr. Pavlak referred you to him...tell him you are calling about commercial and mention plowing.... If he doesn't get that it is me just tell him it is the youngest Pavlak who told you to call. What I did was I took my personal and commercial to them, as well as most of my family members and he got us GREAT discounts and AWESOME coverage!! They are all great over there.... I'd highly recommend them! Just ask what their service area is... I believe they can take care of you but IDK.


----------



## born2farm

I will look him up and definitly let him know who referd me. I prefer to stay local just because that is one more person who can refer work for me but sometime money talks.


This is a question for anyone who has the answer. Is there any advantage for me as to waiting untill after the first of the year to file for my LLC or just after im 18. Also same with the insurance. I am anxious to get the ball rolling.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

born2farm;1130576 said:


> I will look him up and definitly let him know who referd me. I prefer to stay local just because that is one more person who can refer work for me but sometime money talks.
> 
> This is a question for anyone who has the answer. Is there any advantage for me as to waiting untill after the first of the year to file for my LLC or just after im 18. Also same with the insurance. I am anxious to get the ball rolling.


I think I have your answer for that as well :laughing:

I just did my papers a few months ago and I recall there being a spot to put a start date and it can be pre or post to filing that states the business has been active since ____ <fill the blank. I do not believe there is any benefit to wait until the first of the year. I would file it as soon as possible so that you are covered. Just in case you do print up stuff with a business name on it like a quote or a bid... Any publication can be used against you in a civil court and not being filed with the state can come back and bite you, even if you aren't physically servicing, but if you get in trouble for wording on a document or even in a conversation with a potential client. Saying that you are a plow company... in any way that can be construed as being a filed business or for profit and not actually being one can get you in trouble. I wouldn't worry about it too much because I used to have my mowing business that wasn't covered correctly. I had "gregg's lawn care" and never got in trouble representing myself as a pro... but you never know what a wealthy client does.... They might be a thieving lawyer, whom in their free time likes to bend over the little guy... If you haven't been told yet, inquire with your local small business bureau or the secretary of states office and they will walk you through the start up process.


----------



## born2farm

That is kind of what I am thinking. As soon as I turn 18 it is go time. I have all the packets and most of the forms downloaded and printed from the secretary of states office. I am going to call up a lawyer and set up a time to meet with him and have him file all the paper work so there is no chance in me screwing up and it coming back on me. Plus its good to have a relationship with the law. It turns out my aunt just passed her BAR exam a month ago so she is going to help me when it comes time to write up some contracts and such. Little cheaper that way. Thanks again for your help. Kinda nice since your the same age and just went through all of this.


----------



## AMGLandscape

Hey Guys if you or any one you know may be intrested in a seasonal contract I am looking to reassign in the chardon area.... pm me if you are interested?


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

AMGLandscape;1130590 said:


> Hey Guys if you or any one you know may be intrested in a seasonal contract I am looking to reassign in the chardon area.... pm me if you are interested?


Is it a big money account or just another little one for the list? If it is a BIG one I am not in Chardon.... But I can travel with one of my trucks! IDK where Chardon is.... but it depends on the money. All of my stuff is in the last 10 years and plows are practically brand new! There are lots of guys out there who will be interested...

I'd suggest adding a lil bit of detail... Like the size or something up... How much pavement to give us an idea of $ without having to publish the money to everyone and their brother if you don't want. I'm always available for more works


----------



## AMGLandscape

DaytonBioLawns;1130592 said:


> Is it a big money account or just another little one for the list? If it is a BIG one I am not in Chardon.... But I can travel with one of my trucks! IDK where Chardon is.... but it depends on the money. All of my stuff is in the last 10 years and plows are practically brand new! There are lots of guys out there who will be interested...
> 
> I'd suggest adding a lil bit of detail... Like the size or something up... How much pavement to give us an idea of $ without having to publish the money to everyone and their brother if you don't want. I'm always available for more works


Its an average sized residential account looking for an unlimited seasonal contract... this account will only be good for someone who has accounts in the area already not a big money maker but a new customer... I dont plow out there its about 30-40 miles east of my coverage area!

To give you an idea on is location its about 40 miles northeast east of cleveland


----------



## Burkartsplow

DaytonBioLawns;1130592 said:


> Is it a big money account or just another little one for the list? If it is a BIG one I am not in Chardon.... But I can travel with one of my trucks! IDK where Chardon is.... but it depends on the money. All of my stuff is in the last 10 years and plows are practically brand new! There are lots of guys out there who will be interested...
> 
> I'd suggest adding a lil bit of detail... Like the size or something up... How much pavement to give us an idea of $ without having to publish the money to everyone and their brother if you don't want. I'm always available for more works


By the time you drive to that account it will be spring.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Burkartsplow;1130691 said:


> By the time you drive to that account it will be spring.


Your right... but its always worth asking. You never know someone might have that million dollar account :laughing:


----------



## born2farm

Another slow day around here. Weatherman is talking like a chance of mix Thursday...maybe a salt event? We will see. Finally got the call today that my E57 is rebuilt and ready to go....New B Valve and a rebuild for 221.60..good or bad


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

This day sucked, sat and pushed woods from sun up to sun set without seeing a single deer.


----------



## LHK2

It's all good dreaming.


----------



## buddy4781

Deer quit tunning 10 days ago, they are setting tight and you walk past them. Need to waite for the second rut or just get lucky. Find a funnel and set up about an hour before sunrise. also seen some movement 11-1, not seeing anything of an evening until dark


----------



## chevyman51

I didnt see any deer today but my neighbor got a nice 8 point this morning. No wit is raning here.


----------



## f250man

Elwer Lawn Care;1131340 said:


> This day sucked, sat and pushed woods from sun up to sun set without seeing a single deer.


Yea his weather and a warm 2 weeks for the rut really screwed the deer hunting up this yr. Sat out in the stand from dark til dark and not one deer and only one shot even close to me and 10 other guys hunting the same property and no one saw a thing. I guess i will still be hunting in january.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

My couzin got one this morning i didnt see any pics of it yet


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya, my trail camera has shown activity around 3-4 am but nothing consistant. Not even many people out hunting today for being opening day of gun, especially since its going to be raining tomorrow all day it looks like.


----------



## buddy4781

lOOK AT THE FORECAST BOYS, IT'S BEGINNING TO LOOK ALOT LIKE WINTER


----------



## hickslawns

Elwer- Nobody hunting? There were members of the orange army all over the Shawnee area. I saw them at the gas station. I saw them at McDonalds. I saw them at Subway. I saw them driving down the road. I saw them standing by their trucks talking. I didn't hear any gun shots either. I wonder why? Crazy huh? Screw gun season. I am glad I tagged out last Sunday. I did buy another either sex tag today so I can get back out to take my last doe sometime. Probably try to get out late in the week just to get some blood on the new muzzle loader. Otherwise, the Hoyt is dialed in and in true killing form right now. Good luck and be safe out there! 

Snow? It will be here sooner or later. Don't get too worked up just yet. We have lots of winter left. We will finish our leaves, fertilization, hunting, and then worry about snow. haha


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Hicks, Ya I was hunting from East of Delphos all the way to Kalida and there just seemed to be a lack of people out. Maybe people are actually out working, ha well maybe not.


----------



## f250man

Well today was a total bust again in the woods saw lots of deer and a few real shooters but there where so may people pushing them around they never got close enough for a shot.


----------



## born2farm

On the bad side I got a call today saying the one guy I was hoping to get some work from decided to purchase insurance and a plow today. He claims he had to because the company only wanted one contractor doing snow and lawn and they would not let him sub it out???

On the good side I got another call asking me to submit a bid on another local church here in town.


----------



## buddy4781

Just got in and saw a few snow flakes in the Troy area with a temp of 34.


----------



## cotter

hickslawns;1131721 said:


> Elwer- Nobody hunting? There were members of the orange army all over the Shawnee area. I saw them at the gas station. I saw them at McDonalds. I saw them at Subway. I saw them driving down the road. I saw them standing by their trucks talking. I didn't hear any gun shots either. I wonder why? Crazy huh?


I think most of those places tend to discourage hunting in their parking lots  . We had rain all day today and I did not hear 1 shot, only 4-5 yesterday. I would welcome more people running around hunting near me, I need the deer to be moving from one hiding spot to another to get a shot on anything. Was it the first tor second weekend that we got snow last year in central oh?
Chad


----------



## MahonLawnCare

DaytonBioLawns;1130514 said:


> I think I'll have a comfortable life and have the start of an empire by the time I'm 22.


really? an empire huh


----------



## buddy4781

MahonLawnCare;1133611 said:


> really? an empire huh


Without a dream there is not vision, without a vision there is no plan, without a plan there is no success. Let us who have tried and failed or tried and succeeded be here as a mentor for the boy.


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Just reading some of the posts and didnt realize so many deer hunters on here.I shot a nice 9 pt would of been a 10 but his g4 was broke.Shot him at 9:00 am opening morning of gun.He scored 145 3/8Taken in Harrision co off of a 1800 acre lease


----------



## PeterG

I am hoping to get out sometime this week but I don't know if it'll happen with the new baby. I did a lot of bow hunting early this season knowing I probably won't really be able to get out muc anymore.


----------



## C&C Services

They Are Predicting Snow For Dayton Ohio This Weekend Has Anyone Heard The Same?
I Heard A Few Inches So I Might Put A Couple Plows On This Week. Hopefully Everyone Else Is Ready!!!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

MahonLawnCare;1133611 said:


> really? an empire huh


Ya I'm working on it... We all start somewhere... Every big name out there started up from something small. Most of them using push mowers to cut, and building from a young age. I have the resources and the knowledge, and I have built some connections in the business.

In the 80's my father ran eight trucks, starting with his family pick up and then purchasing a new truck. I started with my grandpa's pick up and just bought my first brand new 2010 F250 (even though I'm not a ford guy). I've been doing this since before I had a license... Driving on private property that we owned. I am the story that you hear from all of those old timers.

I started with $25 and a push mower with three of four wheels (still have it lol... never got around to fixing it) and I have built up a line up of mowers, trucks, trailers, machinery. Some day I will be the gray haired man telling some dumb kid in the neighborhood that he is doing it wrong, and paying him to learn the right way....

I've been plowing since 2007 and I am only 18. I have also worked in sales since I was 16, and have been involved in resale/distribution since last year. So to sum it up... I can trailer, mow, operate heavy machinery, handle palletized goods, fix just about anything, and have an aptitude for problem solving. Sadly next year I will be at a desk during season, as I have just added a line of Snow and Ice Management products and I am going off to school (for power equipment/hydraulics).

I have a $300,000K facility development in the works. Retail frontage, aggregate storage, warehousing, and much more. I've involved 40 years of business in my new ventures. I have the guidance of some of the greatest businessmen in my area and the support of friends and family.

THAT is how you build an empire wesport


----------



## Young Pup

C&C Services;1134117 said:


> They Are Predicting Snow For Dayton Ohio This Weekend Has Anyone Heard The Same?
> I Heard A Few Inches So I Might Put A Couple Plows On This Week. Hopefully Everyone Else Is Ready!!!


Keep an eye on the weather thread we have running. We will be getting snow, but how much still up in the air. The track is not set in stone so now we just wait for another day to get more details. But one thing for sure someone could see a good amount.


----------



## VBigFord20

DaytonBioLawns;1134122 said:


> Ya I'm working on it... We all start somewhere... Every big name out there started up from something small. Most of them using push mowers to cut, and building from a young age. I have the resources and the knowledge, and I have built some connections in the business.
> 
> In the 80's my father ran eight trucks, starting with his family pick up and then purchasing a new truck. I started with my grandpa's pick up and just bought my first brand new 2010 F250 (even though I'm not a ford guy). I've been doing this since before I had a license... Driving on private property that we owned. I am the story that you hear from all of those old timers.
> 
> I started with $25 and a push mower with three of four wheels (still have it lol... never got around to fixing it) and I have built up a line up of mowers, trucks, trailers, machinery. Some day I will be the gray haired man telling some dumb kid in the neighborhood that he is doing it wrong, and paying him to learn the right way....
> 
> I've been plowing since 2007 and I am only 18. I have also worked in sales since I was 16, and have been involved in resale/distribution since last year. So to sum it up... I can trailer, mow, operate heavy machinery, handle palletized goods, fix just about anything, and have an aptitude for problem solving. Sadly next year I will be at a desk during season, as I have just added a line of Snow and Ice Management products and I am going off to school (for power equipment/hydraulics).
> 
> I have a $300,000K facility development in the works. Retail frontage, aggregate storage, warehousing, and much more. I've involved 40 years of business in my new ventures. I have the guidance of some of the greatest businessmen in my area and the support of friends and family.
> 
> THAT is how you build an empire wesport


You have lofty goals, but the older you get the more you will realize you need not to focus on the finish line and the money, but the things that got you there. Anymore the health and happiness of those around me means more to me then any business venture I have.

I have a diversified portfolio and bring in enough money to sustain the lifestyle I like to live. I could make more, but at what cost? My grandfather killed himself his entire life to build an "empire", and by the time he way ready to sit back reap the fruits of his labors, his health and my grandmothers was not all that great.

Its good to have goals and think into the future, but don't put the buggy before the horse.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

VBigFord20;1134166 said:


> You have lofty goals, but the older you get the more you will realize you need not to focus on the finish line and the money, but the things that got you there. Anymore the health and happiness of those around me means more to me then any business venture I have.
> 
> I have a diversified portfolio and bring in enough money to sustain the lifestyle I like to live. I could make more, but at what cost? My grandfather killed himself his entire life to build an "empire", and by the time he way ready to sit back reap the fruits of his labors, his health and my grandmothers was not all that great.
> 
> Its good to have goals and think into the future, but don't put the buggy before the horse.


Very wise words.... That is the one thing you have to really watch out for. You can't live for tomorrow if you haven't yet lived for today... In other words if you don't have a life and always work on building one in the future, then you will never see that life. I worry about that, I don't wanna miss out on being young and everything it has to offer. The thing is, that doing this is enjoyable to me. So if I were to die tonight when I drive out to toss some salt/calc. then it'd be okay cause I'm having fun the whole time! You've gotta find a balance. It was between Marine interpreter and working with machinery for me. I chose the machinery (so far) because I realize that the life I want to live is here in every day life with my family  I get enjoyment out of the fact that I can fix a vac. cleaner at my other job when no one else can. I like knowing what hardware will fix the pet cages, what to do about the leak in the HVAC system, and doing all of those things. I am a trouble-shooter at heart... So I chose to do something that involves a lot of that.

I really want to sell a good product to people and really be able to help them when they are in need. It isn't all about the money, but the money counts as well. If you work hard at something, the pay will come... If I sell a few mowers and take care of those with problems, then some day others will find out what outstanding business ethics I have and they would rather come to me than someone else for their needs.

I guess you know that success is coming when you look at people like yourself and think, "wow, they are just like I was; I hope to be able to help them" (even though in reality they have been doing this just as long, and have worked just as hard). You really don't have to choose between working hard and thinking smart. You can do both.

Sorry to get all philosophical on you guys xysport just bored and sharing before my applications tonight.


----------



## f250man

Well guys grass and roads starting to get covered here in the snow belt. Was just out running some last minute errands and the roads are one big sheet of black ice. And no salt trucks


----------



## Young Pup

That sounds like fun. Not. Any accidents yet???


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Young Pup;1134313 said:


> That sounds like fun. Not. Any accidents yet???


Yupp started at 8 A.M. this mornin'! Roll over on 675 and one on Wilmington Pike in Sugarcreek Twp. (Greene County). Crash out front of my other work earlier today due to slick, new sealed pavement and holiday driving....

Lots of wrecks... 75 is closed.... 71 got a lil messed up but no update on that... GF couldn't make it to Cinci to see family so she turned around and is meeting me on my route to spread ice melter on the walks and doors of the places we own. No one else is calling for product... so I'm truly not makin' anything.... but you know that will change by... say.... this weekend.


----------



## Young Pup

75 is closed now? How much snow is down?


----------



## cotter

We have a heavy dusting-1" between you 2 guys. Saw the TWPs out salting intersections this AM. Some drifting starting, could be an interesting morning.
Chad


----------



## Young Pup

We are getting a new dusting here now. Vehicles are now covered and the yards are starting to cover up. Sidewalks are getting covered to.


----------



## chevyman51

We got aabout an inch where i was hunting this moning and the state drove by at like 10 am and again at dark


----------



## Young Pup

I 270 on the westside of Columbus is now shut down between roberts and cemetary rds Numerous accidents throughout Columbus.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Young Pup;1134332 said:


> 75 is closed now? How much snow is down?


There was a bad accident (imagine that on 75). I believe it is back open. 71 had a couple accidents.... 741 had one. 675 had a few. It is just a bunch of idiots who can't drive and tailgate playing bumper cars again... nothing too bad for the most part. Haven't heard of any fatalities yet... although pops just ran out the door to a roll over! lol just typing....and doo do doooo doo we woo we woo lol... again... (Yeah I live between my parents houses *divorced and my girlfriends... wanna fight about it?! haha I am homeless, yet I have three homes?)

We got about .3-.5 inches and some ice here. I went and salted between posts lol :salute:

I also had my first slip and fall in centerville before I got on site


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I hooked plow up tonight but i don't think it will amount to anything. Watching this weekend!


----------



## Young Pup

Loooks like they just opened up 270 again on the westside.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1134600 said:


> I hooked plow up tonight but i don't think it will amount to anything. Watching this weekend!


Yeah me too. Not on the plow, but watching the snow for this weekend. lol


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Young Pup;1134587 said:


> I 270 on the westside of Columbus is now shut down between roberts and cemetary rds Numerous accidents throughout Columbus.


That's because it is Columbus. I feel for you boys up there :laughing: a single flake hits the ground and everyone slams their brakes and starts driving insanely as if a snow flake is the end of the world. Columbus drivers must have a complex where the first snow to touch them sends them into a stupid complex...

Although I have to say that 675 from the Dayton Mall to Beavercreek and the Sugarcreek bend is a giant ice rink because of the way the wind blows across it. I've always wondered what idiots design the roads...or at least if they are intelligent but did some spots of road on monday morning or friday afternoon...lol. Last year I sat at the bend and watched and reported as car after car blooped right into the ditch and in the bushes lol.... good times!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;1134611 said:


> Yeah me too. Not on the plow, but watching the snow for this weekend. lol


O i'm 75% sure my plow will be back off tomorrow lol


----------



## Young Pup

Now they just shut down I 70 on the westside at Rome Hilliard Rd. Looks like a little salt shaking tonight then more leaf work on Thursday. I hope the snow melts off so I can do them. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1134618 said:


> O i'm 75% sure my plow will be back off tomorrow lol


 I am watching the weather models right now for this weekend. One model shows it going south of us now. The other model is just now getting to the weekend timeframe.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Young Pup;1134629 said:


> I am watching the weather models right now for this weekend. One model shows it going south of us now. The other model is just now getting to the weekend timeframe.


what weather models are you watchin? I'm in if you have a link


----------



## Young Pup

Looks like Dayton and Cincy could be the winners with this model run. We will still get snow here and up there Travis too.


----------



## Young Pup

DaytonBioLawns;1134634 said:


> what weather models are you watchin? I'm in if you have a link


http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/

Go to the ooutc. Go down to the gfs and click on the 4 panel charts. go to the far right side. Click on the numbers and go to the bottom right hand corner and that shows the preicp on. Dates are on the bottom of those pages. Look at hour 72. that is where it shows the darkest over dayton and cincy.


----------



## born2farm

We got about a half inch down here right now. Hooked the plow on since I just got the pump back today. Still having some issues...possibly air in the cylinder? Left the blade on just in case we get something while in school tomorrow....


----------



## ihdriver7088

yeah brock i wouldnt sweat it on anymore snow till saturday and even then its only 40% chance at that i just left my blade a sitting in my driveway


----------



## kc2006

Last night from 8-11 it was horrible out, icy as could be. I get up at 4 and no ice to be found, I think it warmed up out over night. Only one place really needed salted, I did the rest just to keep them melted off today. Got a good amount of flurries coming down all morning so far, grass is really covered but pavements clear. Which is good because my plows getting worked on. UH OH


----------



## born2farm

This weekend looks promising to try the plow out. Hopin the air works its way out on its own because I cant get it to come out. I know one thing. Driving around looking at some of these lots I plan to bid made me feel better about my chances of landing some of them. They were all a big sheet of ice this morning


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;1135998 said:


> This weekend looks promising to try the plow out. Hopin the air works its way out on its own because I cant get it to come out. I know one thing. Driving around looking at some of these lots I plan to bid made me feel better about my chances of landing some of them. They were all a big sheet of ice this morning


Why dose it feel like you have air in it?


----------



## born2farm

When I angle right it wants to kick back a few inches. Like it will go far right then kick back five inches. Thinking I have air in the angle cylinder.


----------



## ihdriver7088

what controls do you have on the meyer?? and which pump??

and i still need to find some commercial work for this season


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

*Buying Equipment*

Sorry to interrupt the conversation going on, but I am buying equipment for the summer grounds-maintenance season.

Anything that is low-hour, late model, and is in good looking/functioning shape.

I need wright standers, zero-turn riders, stihl saws and other power tools, enclosed trailers, dump trailers, and much more.

Wright, Scag, Exmark, Ferris, Hustler, Bad Boy, and John Deere-*zero turns*

*Stihl*- Saws, Edgers, Kombi's, Trimmers, Hedge Trimmers, Ect. NO OTHER BRANDS. MUST BE LATE MODEL (newer)

*Trailers- *Prefer enclosed ramp gate with at least 5200# axles... Prefer silver... and American... but I am open to entertain offers

*Dump Trailer-* The heavier duty the better. Something to pull behind my F250's and 350

*Trucks-* Prefer low mileage for (we have a deal with a ford dealership...I'm a chevy guy though) and I prefer Silver Fords. I am open to ford and chevy as well. All must be 2001 or newer on any brand. I WILL NOT buy any diesel other than CAT, DETROIT, CUMMINS or DURAMAX. I do not have the need for crew cabs...Unless you're talking a crew cab medium duty truck like an International, Freightliner, or Kodiak/F550+ truck... I am buying nice dump trucks... I prefer the International Lo-Pro 4700 style trucks...

*Edgers and Aerators-* Walk behind or bed edgers... Open to all submissions that are in good shape Blue Bird, Ryan, Tanaka, and more...

Hand Tools and such.... Hand pruners, pole pruners, Shovels, Rakes... Anything of the sorts in good shape and high quality

The reason I am buying is that I am expanding and I want to check the used market in Ohio before I buy new gear. There are a lot of landscapers that thought they could do this or were harmed by the infamous "low-ballers". I want to buy their (or your) gently used equipment to put back in to service with my grounds crews or for resale in my store frontage (Centerville> PRD Corporation).

I'm not trying to solicit bids with companies for new/used equipment from retail. I am trying to help out some guys who don't have the work or want out of the business. Thank you guys for listening and let me know if you know someone who is selling off slightly/gently used equipment.

Thanks
-Gregg @ PRD Corporation (Dayton Plow Guys Division/ Dayton Bio-Lawns Division)


----------



## born2farm

ihdriver7088;1136151 said:


> what controls do you have on the meyer?? and which pump??
> 
> and i still need to find some commercial work for this season


slick stick control with an e57 pump


----------



## Cenova

Hello, I hoped you could help me. I have a hotel in Gahanna, OH that I need coverage for. Whomever takes it has the option to have it three years. It is a simple place - not alot of sidewalk.

Would you know anyone near Gahanna, OH that would be interested in snow and ice removal work this winter?? It will be a fixed payout - once a month over six months - whether it snows or not. 

I hope you can help me! Thanks,

Mari Ricco


----------



## ihdriver7088

hey brock you might try a new slick stick because my old 2 switch on my e47 would do the same till i put in a new angle switch then i got tired of replacing switched and got a new harness and touch pad (before getting my boss plow)


----------



## born2farm

i might try and find a slick stick to try on it


----------



## f250man

Well guys looks like some snow on the way up here in the snow belt.


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
324 PM EST SAT DEC 4 2010

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL DEVELOP SUNDAY AND CONTINUE THROUGH
TUESDAY...

.PERSISTENT LOW PRESSURE ACROSS NEW ENGLAND AND SOUTHEASTERN
CANADA WILL CAUSE COLD AIR TO FLOW ACROSS LAKE HURON AND LAKE
ERIE. AS MORE MOISTURE GETS WRAPPED INTO THE SYSTEM...LAKE EFFECT
SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP AND SPREAD INLAND ACROSS NORTHEAST OHIO
AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA. THE SNOW WILL LIKELY BECOME HEAVIER
SUNDAY INTO SUNDAY NIGHT. THIS PATTERN WILL PERSIST THROUGH
TUESDAY.

OHZ011>013-050430-
/O.CON.KCLE.LE.A.0003.101205T2100Z-101208T0000Z/
CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON
324 PM EST SAT DEC 4 2010

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH TUESDAY EVENING...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH TUESDAY EVENING.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP OVERNIGHT AND CONTINUE
SUNDAY ACROSS THE REGION. THE SNOW SHOWERS WILL LIKELY BECOME
HEAVIER SUNDAY AFTERNOON OR SUNDAY EVENING AND THEN CONTINUE
THROUGH TUESDAY. BY TUESDAY EVENING BETWEEN 10 AND 20 INCHES OF
SNOW IS POSSIBLE WHERE THE HEAVIER SNOW BANDS SET UP ACROSS THE
AREA.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES.


----------



## LHK2

Hell, you can have all my equipment, my headaches! Just remember one thing. The bigger you create the monster that sits in your shop (equipment etc) the more work you need, the more work you need the more hungry you get, the more hungry you get the more desperate you are. Control the growth. Other wise it will control you. And just because you had one great year doesn't mean the next will. I have been in this business 22 years and seen hundreds of guys come and go because they think they got it worked out.


----------



## Young Pup

Looks like fun Steve. Should be interesting. Skyeye is calling for about the same to start. But, Erie Pa. looks to get pounded.


----------



## suzuki0702

you guys beat me to it. i just saw a model for the storm thru tuesday. kent/ravenna area will get 8-10 and us akron guys may see 6+


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

10-20inches umm I guess i am gonna see what this jeep is made of


----------



## kc2006

This is awesome, I don't even have my plow!!! Luckily a friend let me borrow his, just a 7.5' though  I should get mine back tomorrow sometime late in the day.

Always something to make you worry your a$$ off.


----------



## f250man

Yea the forecast for Eire P.A. today said sunday thru tuesday they could see up to 2' of white gold.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;1138865 said:


> Yea the forecast for Eire P.A. today said sunday thru tuesday they could see up to 2' of white gold.


A poster over on skyeye posted some numbers showing possibly 3 to 4 FEET of snow for them. He is one of the good ones over there too.


----------



## f250man

Man that would be one hell of a way to start off the season.


----------



## kc2006

F that. Give me 2" snows every morning. Last year with the 18-24 we saw that one day, I was MF'ing it the whole time saying "I should of went to college". 

Weather channel is saying 1-2 tonight, 1-2 tomorrow, and 2-4 tomorrow night, but we have a dusting and radar is showing it staying west of us. Accuweather says 2" total through monday, that sounds more accurate from the looks of it.


----------



## Young Pup

Kurt that would be through Tuesday up in Erie. Still I am with you, I would be cursing everybody and their brother if I had to deal with that in a short period of time.


----------



## Young Pup

Northeast guys:

Lake Effect Snow Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
1014 PM EST SAT DEC 4 2010

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL CONTINUE SUNDAY THROUGH TUESDAY...

.PERSISTENT LOW PRESSURE ACROSS NEW ENGLAND AND SOUTHEASTERN
CANADA WILL CAUSE COLD AIR TO FLOW ACROSS LAKE HURON AND LAKE
ERIE. AS MORE MOISTURE GETS WRAPPED INTO THE SYSTEM...LAKE EFFECT
SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP AND SPREAD INLAND ACROSS NORTHEAST OHIO
AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA. THE SNOW WILL LIKELY BECOME HEAVIER
SUNDAY INTO SUNDAY NIGHT. THIS PATTERN WILL PERSIST THROUGH
TUESDAY.

OHZ014-089-PAZ001>003-051115-
/O.UPG.KCLE.LE.A.0003.101205T1200Z-101208T0000Z/
/O.NEW.KCLE.LE.W.0002.101205T1200Z-101208T0000Z/
ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-
CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...JEFFERSON...ASHTABULA...ERIE...
EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
1014 PM EST SAT DEC 4 2010

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM SUNDAY TO 7 PM
EST TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM SUNDAY TO 7 PM
EST TUESDAY. THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

SNOW SHOWERS WILL CONTINUE OVERNIGHT ACROSS THE REGION. THE SNOW
SHOWERS WILL BECOME HEAVIER SUNDAY AND CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY.
BY TUESDAY EVENING...BETWEEN 1 AND 2 FEET OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE
WHERE HEAVIER SNOW BANDS SET UP ACROSS THE AREA.

WINDS WILL ALSO BE ON THE INCREASE DURING THE DAY SUNDAY TO 15 TO
25 MPH WITH OCCASIONAL GUSTS TO 35 MPH. THE COMBINATION OF
MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW AND THE GUSTY WINDS WILL MAKE TRAVEL
DIFFICULT AS VISIBILITIES BECOME REDUCED TO NEAR ZERO AT TIMES.

IF YOU ARE PLANNING ON TRAVELING THROUGH NORTHEAST OHIO INTO
PENNSYLVANIA...BE SURE TO ALLOW EXTRA TIME OR ALTER YOUR TRAVEL
ARRANGEMENTS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW
IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL
BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN
ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO
AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

&&

$$


----------



## buddy4781

If you are looking at forecast try . It seems to be the most accurate forecast and you can get an hourly forecast for 3 days. I have used it for years planning hunting trips and seems to be the most accurate forecast that I've found.


----------



## born2farm

Not looking like I will get much down in my area. Too far north for yesterdays snow and too far south to get much off the lake. O well it will come eventually.


----------



## chevy$men

you guys no any shops open on sunday that work on trucks...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

chevy$men;1139168 said:


> you guys no any shops open on sunday that work on trucks...


what did you break


----------



## chevy$men

my radiator has a big hole in it lastnight iwas salting in the truck started smoking and the hose was broke and some of the radiator was in the hose


----------



## cotter

So I found this this morning:


----------



## cotter

On my USB drive, from last Feb 
In front of the house.
Chad


----------



## D&E

cotter;1139243 said:


> On my USB drive, from last Feb
> In front of the house.
> Chad


Ahh a funny guy :laughing:


----------



## clark lawn

anybody in the northeast corner got a motor or know where i can get one today for a western unimount? mine fried this morning.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well all done hunting for this gun season, hoping that the extended weekend will be succesfull.


----------



## dmontgomery

Well.....no plowing here this weekend.....salt only...... Got about 2" on the grass....... Its a good thing though I have problems with both trucks that need attention...... Transmission in the dump will not go into 4th, and the Cummins is running away on me.......


----------



## stcroixjoe

what the hell is going on? its that time of year....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

This site is kinda goofy to use on Droid. But no snow to plow here either


----------



## kc2006

Ohh toms soo cool cuz he uses droid.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Kurt, next thing u know he'll be carrying two phones!


----------



## clark lawn

what wrong with carrying two phones?. be cool if they came out with a cell phone that was capable of two lines.


----------



## 4700dan

Clap, what you talking about a guy who already carried 2 phones lol


----------



## f250man

Thats for sure Claps got two phones and don't answer or respond to texts. LOL


----------



## Easy

I don't know where you guys are, but we have a good 4 inches on the ground here in LeRoy, and it is still snowing......


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think Ron needs two more phones lol. I gave the old phone to the wife


----------



## 4700dan

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1139925 said:


> I think Ron needs two more phones lol. I gave the old phone to the wife


 Yep he needs a couple more.


----------



## kc2006

Clap and I went to breakfast this morning and I was making fun of him for having two phones cus he's a baller. Then he reminded me that I carry 2 also lol.


----------



## Young Pup

Lake Effect Snow Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
836 PM EST SUN DEC 5 2010

OHZ011>014-021>023-089-PAZ001>003-060945-
/O.CON.KCLE.LE.W.0002.000000T0000Z-101208T0000Z/
CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-SUMMIT-PORTAGE-TRUMBULL-
ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON...
JEFFERSON...AKRON...RAVENNA...WARREN...ASHTABULA...ERIE...
EDINBORO...MEADVILLE
836 PM EST SUN DEC 5 2010

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST
TUESDAY...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST
TUESDAY.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL CONTINUE TO EXPAND AND INTENSIFY
OVERNIGHT. LOCALLY HEAVY SNOWFALL WITH NEAR ZERO VISIBILITIES CAN
BE EXPECTED AT TIMES. SNOWFALL RATES COULD APPROACH TWO INCHES PER
HOUR WITH THE HEAVIER BANDS. RAPID CHANGES IN DRIVING CONDITIONS
AND VISIBILITY SHOULD BE EXPECTED. USE EXTREME CAUTION IF
TRAVELING OVERNIGHT AND MONDAY.

THE HEAVIEST LAKE EFFECT SNOW OVERNIGHT WILL LIKELY FALL OVER
INLAND PORTIONS OF NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA. MORE THAN A FOOT OF
SNOW HAS ALREADY FALLEN IN THE MEADVILLE AREA WITH AN ADDITIONAL 4
TO 8 INCHES EXPECTED OVERNIGHT IN BOTH ERIE AND CRAWFORD COUNTIES. LOCAL
AMOUNTS OF UP TO A FOOT CANNOT BE RULED OUT OVERNIGHT. AN ADDITIONAL 4 TO 8
INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED ON MONDAY WITH SIMILAR AMOUNTS MONDAY
NIGHT INTO TUESDAY. SOME LOCATIONS COULD HAVE BETWEEN TWO AND
THREE FEET OF SNOW ON THE GROUND BY TUESDAY EVENING. LOCATIONS
NORTH OF INTERSTATE 90 WILL SEE LESSER AMOUNTS OF SNOWFALL. BUT...
EVEN THE CITY OF ERIE COULD HAVE UP TO A FOOT OF SNOW BY TUESDAY.

IN NORTHEAST OHIO...THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL TONIGHT IS EXPECTED TO
BE OVER LAKE AND GEAUGA COUNTIES. A BAND OF INTENSE SNOWFALL HAS
ALREADY BEGUN TO DEVELOP OVER THAT AREA. OVERNIGHT ACCUMULATIONS
OF 4 TO 8 INCHES ARE LIKELY. LOCAL AMOUNTS OF UP TO 6 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED ELSEWHERE IN THE WARNING AREA. IN CUYAHOGA COUNTY THE
HIGHEST AMOUNTS WILL BE ON THE HIGHER TERRAIN IN THE EASTERN END
OF THE COUNTY. WESTERN PORTIONS OF CUYAHOGA COUNTY WILL SEE NO
MORE THAN AN INCH OR TWO OF SNOW OVERNIGHT. TRUMBULL...PORTAGE AND
SUMMIT COUNTIES WILL SEE THE HEAVIEST SNOW FALL ACROSS THE
NORTHERN THIRD OF THE COUNTY. ACCUMULATIONS WILL DROP OFF
SIGNIFICANTLY TO THE SOUTH. AN ADDITIONAL 3 TO 6 INCHES OF SNOW
CAN BE EXPECTED ON MONDAY ACROSS ALL OF THE WARNING AREA WITH
SIMILAR AMOUNTS POSSIBLE MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY. A FEW
LOCATIONS IN GEAUGA AND ASHTABULA COUNTIES COULD HAVE UP TO TWO
FEET OF SNOW ON THE GROUND BY TUESDAY EVENING.

REMEMBER...LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS EXTREMELY VARIABLE. ACCUMULATIONS
CAN VARY SIGNIFICANTLY OVER JUST A FEW MILES. BE PREPARED FOR
RAPID CHANGES IN CONDITIONS AND ALLOW FOR EXTRA TRAVEL TIME. IN
ADDITION TO THE SNOW...NORTHWEST WINDS OF 15 TO 20 MPH WITH HIGHER
GUSTS CAN BE EXPECTED. BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WILL BECOME A
PROBLEM AS THE SNOW STARTS TO PILE UP.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW
IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL
BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN
ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO
AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

&&

$$
KUBINA


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep plowing tonite. A band dropped a good 2 inches and more to come. 2am roll out for me


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Be safe guys.


----------



## Young Pup

How have you been Tom? Hope all is well and you have a good night of plowing ahead of you. Down here, probably just a salt event more than likely. Getting Lake effect from Lake Fichigan. lol

Travis are you seeing any of this???


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

JP, 15 min North and South have snow covered roads, here we have edges of drives that barely has any lol


----------



## MickiRig1

Got a nice Lake Effect event going on right now! Nice big flakes floating down. My dog keeps going out and running around in it. He wants to go out and plow!


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1140347 said:


> JP, 15 min North and South have snow covered roads, here we have edges of drives that barely has any lol


What did you do put a dome over your area. lol


----------



## buddy4781

He must have angered the snow gods.


----------



## born2farm

We got about 3/4 of an inch down. Snowing lightly now....up early to check apartment complexes before school. Be safe out there fellas


----------



## Young Pup

buddy4781;1140368 said:


> He must have angered the snow gods.


Must have.


----------



## Clapper&Company

clark lawn;1139856 said:


> what wrong with carrying two phones?. be cool if they came out with a cell phone that was capable of two lines.


Not a dam thing lol



4700dan;1139859 said:


> Clap, what you talking about a guy who already carried 2 phones lol


Yes sir



f250man;1139895 said:


> Thats for sure Claps got two phones and don't answer or respond to texts. LOL


I do to, well i try somedays its hard to get back to you lol.



Sydenstricker Landscaping;1139925 said:


> I think Ron needs two more phones lol. I gave the old phone to the wife


 Maybe a dispatcher lol



4700dan;1139935 said:


> Yep he needs a couple more.


LOL Dan, Maybe shaving my head will help with service :laughing:



kc2006;1139953 said:


> Clap and I went to breakfast this morning and I was making fun of him for having two phones cus he's a baller. Then he reminded me that I carry 2 also lol.


 That is true Kurt, But then again I dont know to many ppl that dont carry two phones now days!


----------



## f250man

I sure don't and carrying one is bad enough sometimes. And what a bust of a stormup here in lake county. I could pull my leaf blower out and blow the snow around we got.They are calling for 4-6 today and 4-6 tonight and 3-5 tomorrow. Who know we will wait and see. Thats funny Don i got a call yesturday from a friend in thompson and she said it took her 45 mins to get out of her drive and that isnt that far from you and you only got 4". LOL


----------



## Easy

f250man;1140556 said:


> I sure don't and carrying one is bad enough sometimes. And what a bust of a stormup here in lake county. I could pull my leaf blower out and blow the snow around we got.They are calling for 4-6 today and 4-6 tonight and 3-5 tomorrow. Who know we will wait and see. Thats funny Don i got a call yesturday from a friend in thompson and she said it took her 45 mins to get out of her drive and that isnt that far from you and you only got 4". LOL


It snowed on and off all day, and the way it looks, all night too. The Twp. plows are out, looks like we have around 6 on the ground now. You guys that like to plow, and do it by the push, should live out this way........Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Young Pup;1140359 said:


> What did you do put a dome over your area. lol


I actually have a theory. lol In Lima, another 15 min to the east, there is a refinery once owned by BP. Well we say we are in the BP bouble because snow just dissapears from the radar once it gets close to us.


----------



## oakmax

Hi im lookin for someone to do an easy driveway on occasion in warren ohio. 
dont wanna drive 30 min to do it every time. 
chris
330-651-5445


----------



## Easy

Just measured the snow on my grill on my deck and there is 10 inches, and it is snowing like crazy.....


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Easy;1141005 said:


> Just measured the snow on my grill on my deck and there is 10 inches, and it is snowing like crazy.....


Nice! Pictures would help rub it in more!


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Wow, 10 in. is a lot! We only got a 1/2" this morning. Where is Leroy Twp?


----------



## Easy

Here is a picture of the ruler in the snow. I live off Radcliffe Rd.
Don


----------



## Easy

LeRoy Twp. is between Chardon and Thompson in the southern portion of Lake County. I live off Radcliffe rd. (Radcliffe is the line between Lake and Geauga Counties)


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Easy;1141054 said:


> LeRoy Twp. is between Chardon and Thompson in the southern portion of Lake County. I live off Radcliffe rd. (Radcliffe is the line between Lake and Geauga Counties)


Figured it must be up there somewhere, with that Lake Effect weather, you guys might as well be in another state from everyone else 100 miles south of there.


----------



## suzuki0702

ok im tired of plowing already. been up since sat morning with 6 hrs of sleep. I ended up pulling one of my tierods from the adjustment sleeve this morning. i ended up putting it back in the sleeve onsite and retightening the clamp to get it to the shop, boy was that a long 3mile ride waiting for the thing to pop out on the road!!! was a minor PITA but got it fixed. just driving around with a -4degree toe now...i hope the farmers almanac is right about the jan thaw like it is the early december punch!


----------



## D&E

We've been getting hammered in Akron. I've got a handful of accounts around here and in Kent. Ran my whole route in the early morning hours. Probably going to go out again tonight around 6, and possibly again early tomorrow morning. It's been good so far. Maybe 8 to 10 inches total.


----------



## kc2006

suzuki0702;1141074 said:


> ok im tired of plowing already. been up since sat morning with 6 hrs of sleep. I ended up pulling one of my tierods from the adjustment sleeve this morning. i ended up putting it back in the sleeve onsite and retightening the clamp to get it to the shop, boy was that a long 3mile ride waiting for the thing to pop out on the road!!! was a minor PITA but got it fixed. just driving around with a -4degree toe now...i hope the farmers almanac is right about the jan thaw like it is the early december punch!


Superduty? Happened to me about a month ago, scared the crap out of me. I heard its common on them, I replaced the tierods and sleeve cus the threads wouldn't bite.


----------



## 496 BB

Cant you guys get sleeves for them like the Chevys? Its from all the TQ twisting them in 4wd. See it all the time at the track and pulls.


----------



## PeterG

Brook park didn't get it too bad. We got a couple inches. I headed at at 4 this morning which wouldn't have been so bad if I hadn't been up all night with the new baby.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well its snowing lightly here but wind is just blowing it around. So ima go wash my truck and maybe it will make it snow more!


----------



## clark lawn

snowing goog here, we got 4-6 on the ground already and they calling for another 2-5 tonight.

on another note i lost 4wd in my chevy dump today.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I may of wasted my time but I now have a clean truck so lets see if the snow comes along.


----------



## born2farm

im jealous of you guys getting snow. We have about an inch down and it was snowing pretty good. Blowing around pretty good to. Plow is on and ready to go. Just need to hit my two inch trigger.


----------



## VBigFord20

I cleaned two residential, plus my house which really did not even need it. All my lots up in Lakewood/Cleveland are clean. Its amazing how it did not even snow there, yet from Parma east its non stop snow.

Still not used to my VXT. The first drive I did I thought I still had my straight blade and I hit the wrong buttons like 5 times. Once I got used to the fact that its a V I started to go faster.


----------



## f250man

Well my plow still sitting in the garage hasn't even been on the truck. We keep getting good snow squall's but then it goes away. Lake to warm still for us.


----------



## buddy4781

We have guys in the Dayton area that haven't even salted yet. I have 2 accounts that drift bad so I pushed for an hour this morning and salted a bunch this weekend. Felt great to send out bills today.


----------



## kashman

all my lakewood stuff got a drive by rocky river westlake bay got salt


----------



## stcroixjoe

After 3 weeks in the shop i get my truck back haul ass home to put the blade on run over to Cleveland/Lakewood just to turn around and come home....


----------



## f250man

Thats sucks Joe. Whats wrong with the Dodge? I know should have kept the Ford. LOL


----------



## stcroixjoe

The dodge both wheel bearings,wheel joints and the transer case!! not happy


----------



## suzuki0702

kc2006;1141095 said:


> Superduty? Happened to me about a month ago, scared the crap out of me. I heard its common on them, I replaced the tierods and sleeve cus the threads wouldn't bite.


yes sir...ive heard of it from a couple buddys too, had a shop allign it with the new tires 2 months ago, going to point the finger at them since the clamp came loose. already made the call they are willing to pay for parts and labor on damaged goods.its been loose for quite a while cause the threads on the old sleeve are completely gone! just going to have to keep them bolts tight i guess


----------



## buddy4781

stcroixjoe;1141931 said:


> The dodge both wheel bearings,wheel joints and the transer case!! not happy


Should have bought a Ford! Dodge is less money for a reason.


----------



## dmontgomery

Droid here as well..........really like it


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas just checking in on you guys. We got to salt everything down here and that is all we have to report for now. We are suppose to get something this Sat and Sun could be big could be nothing Just sit and wait. LOL.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I like my jeep but I am tired of snow already. I am not even sopposed to be plowing but i am running triple duty for peoples broken stuff


----------



## Burkartsplow

Salted yesterday morning and again this morning. Like Chad said the westside is clean. But just south of us in Westpark and independence and down they are getting some good snow. Hope everyone is doing good out there.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

This is what we are getting up here but windy just keeps blowing it around so it doesnt stay on the pavement.


----------



## paradise1229

I need to throw this out there: my 1st major myer plow malfunction: No power to the motor. I have that light up touch pad. All I hear is a 'Click" from the solinoid by the driver side fender. The plow does not move. I connected the battery charger directly to the motor Positive terminal and nevative ground and still nothing. What gives? 

PS If I had the money I'd get a different plow. So that's out of the question.


----------



## suzuki0702

paradise1229;1142560 said:


> I need to throw this out there: my 1st major myer plow malfunction: No power to the motor. I have that light up touch pad. All I hear is a 'Click" from the solinoid by the driver side fender. The plow does not move. I connected the battery charger directly to the motor Positive terminal and nevative ground and still nothing. What gives?
> 
> PS If I had the money I'd get a different plow. So that's out of the question.


think your supposed to connect the 2 big terminals with a + charge on the solenoid to make it activate. sounds like the solenoid or break in the wire somewhere. sorry im not meyer smart lol


----------



## paradise1229

Called Myers Equipment out in Canfield. They said it's the Motor. Took it off. There's gunk in there? copper wires look good but smells burned up?


----------



## Young Pup

We are getting some good snow showers here at times. Travis you keep washing that truck and maybe we all will be plowing soon enough.


----------



## paradise1229

Found the culprit!:realmad: Does this look all too familiar?

That little piece is part of the internal magnet. It is burned up too


----------



## f250man

From what i hear the Clap is really busy pushing the white gold.


----------



## f250man

Yea looks like its time for a new motor on that pump.


----------



## paradise1229

They have one in stock! Hopefully I can get it tomorrow!


----------



## born2farm

Picked up three more accounts today. Two large resi's and a small daiy queen. Also started looking into setting up an LLC today. Have big plans for next yearThumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

paradise1229;1142787 said:


> They have one in stock! Hopefully I can get it tomorrow!


I just replaced my e-60 motor last year. I kept the old one and plan on getting it rebuilt.


----------



## paradise1229

Young Pup;1142804 said:


> I just replaced my e-60 motor last year. I kept the old one and plan on getting it rebuilt.


This completely gone! Need a new one. There's no rebuilding this motor.


----------



## Young Pup

paradise1229;1142830 said:


> This completely gone! Need a new one. There's no rebuilding this motor.


Oh I bought a new one. Still have not broken down the old one to see what it will need though.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

so we getting this monster blizzard this weekend or not? what you guys think?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

f250man;1142772 said:


> From what i hear the Clap is really busy pushing the white gold.


we didnt get that much snow down here (i'm from same area as ronnie), we just been busy salting 2x a day and pushing the drifts from the 90 mph winds...the alliance area we've had to push 2 days straight and one day in canton but nothing really horrible just steady work payup


----------



## Burkartsplow

how much did u get adam? how is the new boss v treating you. I am liking the fisher v alot. it so nice t scoop up the run off and save myself 2 or 3 passes.


----------



## kc2006

MahonLawnCare;1142845 said:


> so we getting this monster blizzard this weekend or not? what you guys think?


Accuweather is making it look like we're getting it. Where we're at, we'll either be on the lower edge of the heavy mark, or it it moves alitte more south we'll be towards the middle of it. Blah. They're saying about 6".


----------



## paradise1229

Hi Kurt! Nice to see you again!


----------



## kc2006

Where you been hiding?


----------



## C&C Services

Where Are You Located? I'm in Dayton Local Weather Stations Are Forecasting Rain Snow Mix Although Weather Channel Saying Heavy Snow Midwest Eastern USA This Weekend.I Hope It Will Drop Some Snow Here In Dayton But Don't Want Any Ice;


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;1143120 said:


> Where you been hiding?


College @ Kent State Salem = Landscape Design and Construction.


----------



## f250man

Well Clap sent me some pics and said they were pshing 12" and it looked like it in the pics. They say tonight the winds will shift back to the west and the normallake effect areas will see some snow. And for the weekend clipper and lake effect event we will wait and see.


----------



## buddy4781

C&C Services;1143133 said:


> Where Are You Located? I'm in Dayton Local Weather Stations Are Forecasting Rain Snow Mix Although Weather Channel Saying Heavy Snow Midwest Eastern USA This Weekend.I Hope It Will Drop Some Snow Here In Dayton But Don't Want Any Ice;


Intellicast is forcasting the same weather for this weekend as local stations. What do you mean "no ice"? Don't you salt?


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the latest on this storm, wait for it, wait for it, wait for it,








Sunny and 75 degrees until April 2011 and then we start our winter. lol :laughing::laughing:


----------



## C&C Services

Yes I Salt But Other Drivers Make It Hard On Us When Its Ice And Snow I would Rather plow For Now Until These *ss Holes Learn how To Drive In Winter Weather Here In Dayton.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

C&C Services;1143266 said:


> Yes I Salt But Other Drivers Make It Hard On Us When Its Ice And Snow I would Rather plow For Now Until These *ss Holes Learn how To Drive In Winter Weather Here In Dayton.


lol they will never learn how to drive here, they barely know what to do when it rains! :laughing:


----------



## stcroixjoe

buddy4781;1142114 said:


> Should have bought a Ford! Dodge is less money for a reason.


The tranny was going in the ford so i traded it in and the dodge is a diesel.I liked the ford alot but i wanted something newer and diesel.


----------



## stcroixjoe

I saw this ad on craigslist....

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/lab/2100262606.html

Snow Day Special $ 10 Avg Driveways $20 Bigger Driveways 
Shoveling Sidewalk and Laying Salt for customers who request it for $1.00

two1six-five44-fourty1hundred 
Brian


----------



## f250man

Yea thats why its so hard for us guys that do it for a living to get contracts and the money it should be at per drive and to salt. LOW BALLERS = SCUM..........


----------



## paradise1229

Snow plowing for residential in Trumbull County area. Driveways starting at $15.00. Call Tyler at 330-240-645x

Lawn care at 17.99?
http://youngstown.craigslist.org/fgs/2098978716.html

Residential home snow removal. Driveways starting at $15 (austintown, canfield and boardman areas only for snow removal) 
FREE ESTIMATES 
Call Don at 330-518-7x19

How do you bit a price? :laughing:
http://youngstown.craigslist.org/fgs/2075196069.html

Now booking for snow removal and plowing, 25 mile radius of Bristolville Ohio! Average driveway between 10.00 and 15.00, other prices available for longer drives! Contact Dirty Deeds @ 330-348-915x, or by E-mail!! We also do comercial lots as well!!


----------



## born2farm

Well finally got to push a few lots this morning and lay some salt down. Headin back out now to salt some apartments. Good reason to skip school


----------



## buddy4781

HELP! I need to schedule driveway and walks cleaned. The wife say's that's my job but I'm busy cleaning everyone else drives and walks, so someone please help me out before I'm sleeping with the dog!. I would like to have that guy that shovels walks for a $1. I have a normal walk and a real wide walk.


----------



## paradise1229

Let's all call these jokers and give them fake addresses! I am about to do just that! Send them down my parents' dead end street looking for a fake number. Then again they'll know it's me after they see my plow truck sitting there in the driveway. Sounds like fun! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## born2farm

I dont think that I have ever posted pictures of my new truck on here so here it is sitting in the driveway ready to go. It needs wings in the worst way. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## born2farm

Forgot pics


----------



## born2farm

couple more


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Looks good Brock, would like some snow here though


----------



## born2farm

Ya I got a salt run this morning on some apartments. I have been picking up accounts left in right just not enough snow. I have picked up five since I talked to you the other night there


----------



## buddy4781

My brother inlaw called today asking plowing questions. How much to charge, how long does it take to plow a large lot? Where to get a truck cheap? So I ask "the question", Why are you interested in plowing? He responded, " I put an ad in the paper for snow plowing hoping to pick up some winter income". What equipment do you have? "A snow blower" Move over Dayton Biolawn, he is in your neighborhood!


----------



## Mike_13

Hey guys. Got a call from one of my contracts today saying they decided they want their lot salted. I was curious if anyone has any suggestions for a dealer with decent prices for bagged rock salt near the mayfield area? Thanks for the last minute help.


----------



## Lake Effect OH

I would suggest calling Kurtz on lakeland or JD (lesco) in eastlake!!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

buddy4781;1144372 said:


> My brother inlaw called today asking plowing questions. How much to charge, how long does it take to plow a large lot? Where to get a truck cheap? So I ask "the question", Why are you interested in plowing? He responded, " I put an ad in the paper for snow plowing hoping to pick up some winter income". What equipment do you have? "A snow blower" Move over Dayton Biolawn, he is in your neighborhood!


lol everyone thinks plowing is easy money....:laughing:


----------



## kc2006

ohiogreenworks;1146025 said:


> lol everyone thinks plowing is easy money....:laughing:


I like the ones like a few guys I know that think they can do it "part time". I tell them they'll hate working their full time job and having to be on call. Their response "I'm not doing it full time, I'll get the lots but do them when I'm off work or have nothing else to do." lol.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

what do you mean guys? i only plow when i feel like it, no one will fall.


----------



## kc2006

I don't care if they fall, not like I'm a legit company or anything. BRB, plowed yesterday so I got some beer money! WOOT


----------



## MahonLawnCare

latest projected path of storm has northeast ohio getting rain not snow and 3-4'' at most NOT including lake effect....anyone hear differently?


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

ohiogreenworks;1146025 said:


> lol everyone thinks plowing is easy money....


Lol you guys are right! Plowing aint easy! and most lowballers don't remember to take money in on their investments and machinery! .... thats why I have two trucks and a backup! and they have a broken down truck and a pinto!....pullin out the walk behind spreaders and buckets outta that lil car!

Ya....lots of that going on out here.

_PS: *Buddy*, got a bad shipment of salt and I had a mess with my regular group that does it. I have dropped them and picked up another line but there is no available trucking thus far from cleveland to here (for at least 1.5 weeks) . There is really no good place that is legit to get stuff at contractor pricing so we are developing a contractors/supply depot earlier than we thought here in Centerville. As soon as I get cleared from Cleveland or get my line of credit reopened with morton I can have bagged delivered to guys in Central Ohio. This year was so messed up when it came to the distribution network and it didn't pan out. I am always keeping an eye out on pricing for you guys and finding whom does the retailing, and where they are. 
_
For everyone else (Todd and the other locals especially!)> We will be trying to get scales approved in the development with weights and measures for next year. There will be no guessing on it, and I have picked up a line of salt from more than one new source that we have in writing now .... so no more calling around and haggling. We will be the best value around, and have free coffee for customers (drivers and crews) waiting inside of our lobby during each event. I can't open up the doors to it yet...but I picked up a new lot and building. I will be happy to hear what parts lines you would like us to keep!  that way when your doing these  you can do it under our lights and have the misc. parts 24/7 during a storm and some coffee and other contractors to help!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

kc2006;1146290 said:


> I don't care if they fall, not like I'm a legit company or anything. BRB, plowed yesterday so I got some beer money! WOOT


hahaha....:laughing::laughing:

this made my day!

You guys know what my next defense is on a slip and fall?! it goes like this...

"I, the contractor, does not assume liability. The reason we are not at fault is, if the defendant was not 'super-sized' she would not have fallen. The wobbly knees, ready to buckle under her because the facility did not provide motorized shopping carts is to blame....or the fact that Walmart provided them to her to sit in for years...Yeah let's go with that! Walmart...well is under contract so... USM is to blame for the slip and fall... Maybe Micky D's is to blame for her needing the cart! I'll take the third party and McDonald's can take the bill!"

haha ^ just kidding.... but really! who would like to hear that?!:laughing: ohhh gahhh I feel terrible for saying it but that kind of person is ALWAYS who claims slip and fall (or they are old... I know "always" is a generality...but really...)

I would like to see the look of the defendant and everyone else if someone really did use that as an argument as to why they should not pay out.... Ahhh I can see it now Thumbs Up

Looks like we are gonna push sunday morning here in Dayton.... but not at all what they were calling for before hand...bummer.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

buddy4781;1144372 said:


> My brother inlaw called today asking plowing questions. How much to charge, how long does it take to plow a large lot? Where to get a truck cheap? So I ask "the question", Why are you interested in plowing? He responded, " I put an ad in the paper for snow plowing hoping to pick up some winter income". What equipment do you have? "A snow blower" Move over Dayton Biolawn, he is in your neighborhood!


If your brother in-law is a straight shooter I will give all of my snowblowing/shoveling stuff over to him lol :laughing: I hate getting out of the truck once its all warm and cozy... lol....


----------



## ohiogreenworks

DaytonBioLawns;1146533 said:


> Lol you guys are right! Plowing aint easy! and most lowballers don't remember to take money in on their investments and machinery! .... thats why I have two trucks and a backup! and they have a broken down truck and a pinto!....pullin out the walk behind spreaders and buckets outta that lil car!
> 
> Ya....lots of that going on out here.
> 
> _PS: *Buddy*, got a bad shipment of salt and I had a mess with my regular group that does it. I have dropped them and picked up another line but there is no available trucking thus far from cleveland to here (for at least 1.5 weeks) . There is really no good place that is legit to get stuff at contractor pricing so we are developing a contractors/supply depot earlier than we thought here in Centerville. As soon as I get cleared from Cleveland or get my line of credit reopened with morton I can have bagged delivered to guys in Central Ohio. This year was so messed up when it came to the distribution network and it didn't pan out. I am always keeping an eye out on pricing for you guys and finding whom does the retailing, and where they are.
> _
> For everyone else (Todd and the other locals especially!)> We will be trying to get scales approved in the development with weights and measures for next year. There will be no guessing on it, and I have picked up a line of salt from more than one new source that we have in writing now .... so no more calling around and haggling. We will be the best value around, and have free coffee for customers (drivers and crews) waiting inside of our lobby during each event. I can't open up the doors to it yet...but I picked up a new lot and building. I will be happy to hear what parts lines you would like us to keep!  that way when your doing these  you can do it under our lights and have the misc. parts 24/7 during a storm and some coffee and other contractors to help!


Sounds cool man, the more parts the better! Where is your new place at? PM me if you want


----------



## clark lawn

MahonLawnCare;1146528 said:


> latest projected path of storm has northeast ohio getting rain not snow and 3-4'' at most NOT including lake effect....anyone hear differently?


i saw this morning 4-6 before the lake effect kicks up then who knows.


----------



## born2farm

Got a nice dusting this morning. Good enough for some salt and a 2hr delay at school


----------



## born2farm

Get this guys...reason for not having school....You see a couple years ago we plowed the school district (my dad and uncle) at that time. Then they started requiring insurance and said it was cheeper to do it in house so they bought to trucks. This morning the one maintenance man backed full speed into a ground level transformer cutting power and basically totaling the truck and the spreader on the back. Bet that will be some money to fix. I got a chuckle out of it


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Did some plowing this morning, was really slippery in spots and others it was bone dry so that made for fun plowing


----------



## born2farm

Just got back in from a short run of plowing. Went from 28 degrees to 36 in a matter of an hour or so. Kind of cut on my plowing for the day and stuff is melting pretty good.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sun is out here and the snow is melting but doesn't matter. Brock, my truck said 68 at one point lol.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;1147010 said:


> Sun is out here and the snow is melting but doesn't matter. Brock, my truck said 68 at one point lol.


lol....howd u get along with the truck for the first time?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ive got 2 things wrong, 1- I need a bigger plow lol and 2- I need to take off my steering wheel cover cs its killing my hands when i keep turning.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;1147044 said:


> Ive got 2 things wrong, 1- I need a bigger plow lol and 2- I need to take off my steering wheel cover cs its killing my hands when i keep turning.


I feel you on #1 I have pro wings order to solve this problem


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;1147044 said:


> Ive got 2 things wrong, 1- I need a bigger plow lol and 2- I need to take off my steering wheel cover cs its killing my hands when i keep turning.


have the same problem sometimes when i would jump in my couzins truck the wheel cover would cut me up on the bottom of my wrist when turning the wheel with one hand. Travis are you carry any extra weight?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Kevin, today i only had 100 lbs of ice melt. I will be carrying about 400 lbs most likely but i didn't get as early of a start as i hoped today so i hurried out.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1147055 said:


> I feel you on #1 I have pro wings order to solve this problem


Brock, where did you order them from??

Did you get any pictures of the truck and salter from the school district?


----------



## dmontgomery

Looks like the possibility of 2-3 rounds this weekend.............sure wish my dump truck wasn't stuck in 2nd gear.........


----------



## suzuki0702

Well ive been using these western proplus wings with positive results. I think f250man and somebody
Else said that they were easy to bend.. Ive hit curbs,manhole covers, even clipped the skidder tire with
The corner of the wing, and they r strong as new. So if anyone is thinkIng of getting a set, dont hesitate 
They are well worth the money! Im goin to try and sleep until sunday morning to try and get ready for this 
Storm!! Happy plowing!


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1147373 said:


> Brock, where did you order them from??
> 
> Did you get any pictures of the truck and salter from the school district?


Central Parts Warehouse.

And no I did not. They got lucky and hit the left rear so the spreader didnt recieve much damage. The side of the bed had a good wrinkle in it. When dad told me that the guy was full speed in reverse I suspected much worse damage. They were plowing with it an hour after the accident so who knows.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1147531 said:


> Central Parts Warehouse.
> 
> And no I did not. They got lucky and hit the left rear so the spreader didnt recieve much damage. The side of the bed had a good wrinkle in it. When dad told me that the guy was full speed in reverse I suspected much worse damage. They were plowing with it an hour after the accident so who knows.


Thanks and hope we can all plow soon.


----------



## f250man

suzuki0702;1147458 said:


> Well ive been using these western proplus wings with positive results. I think f250man and somebody
> Else said that they were easy to bend.. Ive hit curbs,manhole covers, even clipped the skidder tire with
> The corner of the wing, and they r strong as new. So if anyone is thinkIng of getting a set, dont hesitate
> They are well worth the money! Im goin to try and sleep until sunday morning to try and get ready for this
> Storm!! Happy plowing!


Well Im glad your having luck with yours. Both sets of mine have been repaired and Im sure glad I never spent $ 600 or more on a set. Got both my sets free cause they guy ws sick of them bending all the time.


----------



## paradise1229

Anyone wlse running a meyers with the nightsaber II lights? How do they compare? Any brighter than regular headlights?


----------



## stcroixjoe

The National Weather Service
Cleveland, OH 
4:16 am EST, Sat., Dec. 11, 2010

... WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY EVENING... 

A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY EVENING. 

A STRONG STORM SYSTEM WILL MOVE ACROSS LAKE ERIE SUNDAY AND IS EXPECTED TO TAKE A SLIGHTLY MORE SOUTHERLY TRACK THAN EARLIER EXPECTED. THERE IS STILL SOME UNCERTAINTY IN THE TRACK OF THE STORM. THIS MEANS THAT THE STORM COULD MOVE FURTHER SOUTH AND BRING AN EARLIER ONSET FOR THE SNOW ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS TO THE WATCH AREA. 

AS THE STORM SYSTEM AFFECTS THE REGION... VERY COLD AIR WILL ARRIVE ON GUSTY NORTHWEST WINDS. LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL BEGIN BY MONDAY MORNING WITH SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL EXPECTED ACROSS AN AREA NORTH OF A LINE FROM OBERLIN TO MEDINA TO AROUND YOUNGSTOWN. 

AFTER THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW BEGINS MONDAY MORNING IT WILL LIKELY PERSIST UNTIL AT LEAST WEDNESDAY EVENING. SNOWFALL TOTALS ACROSS ALL OF THE WATCH AREA COULD BE A FOOT OR MORE THROUGH WEDNESDAY. THE USUAL HIGHER TERRAIN AREAS OF NORTHEAST OHIO INTO NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA COULD SEE 2 OR MORE FEET OF SNOWFALL. 

THE STRONG WINDS WILL CAUSE SIGNIFICANT BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF THE SNOW... ESPECIALLY MONDAY INTO TUESDAY. WIND GUSTS MAY BE AS HIGH AS 50 MPH SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY. THESE WINDS WILL ALSO ASSIST IN KEEPING WIND CHILLS IN A RANGE FROM ZERO TO 15 DEGREES BELOW ZERO THROUGH TUESDAY. 

DUE TO THE EXPECTED HAZARDOUS WEATHER CONDITIONS... ANY ONE PLANNING ON TRAVELING ALONG THE INTERSTATE 90 CORRIDOR FROM CLEVELAND TO ERIE PENNSYLVANIA SHOULD MAKE ADJUSTMENTS TO THEIR TRAVEL PLANS ACCORDINGLY. THERE IS THE POSSIBILITY THAT TRAVEL WILL BE EXTREMELY DIFFICULT OR IMPOSSIBLE AT TIMES DURING THIS WINTER STORM. 

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... 

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THAT HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE. IF YOU ARE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA... REMAIN ALERT TO RAPIDLY CHANGING WEATHER CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE OR YOUR FAVORITE WEATHER SOURCE FOR THE LATEST UPDATES AND POSSIBLE WARNINGS. 

&&


----------



## f250man

We will see Joe the last one was a bust here in the northeast corner in the primary snow belt


----------



## VBigFord20

Get your sleep now, because it looks like we wont be getting much sleep Sunday through Tuesday.


----------



## suzuki0702

f250man;1147638 said:


> Well Im glad your having luck with yours. Both sets of mine have been repaired and Im sure glad I never spent $ 600 or more on a set. Got both my sets free cause they guy ws sick of them bending all the time.


my arms are made from 1/4" plate. you think they were redesigned sometime? maybe once they bend the steel weakens there and itll continue to bend? im going to bed cya


----------



## f250man

I dont think they changed the arms at any time since they started making the wings for the pro plus.


----------



## ABsnow

I spent most of the day putting finishing touches on my equipment and getting everything in order. Came inside to check the forecast and we might get a whopping 1.5". At least I'll be ready for the next one.


----------



## 496 BB

Got it...THANKS!


----------



## jadyejr

496 BB;1148759 said:


> If anyone is familiar with cable style western pumps I NEED YOUR HELP ASAP!!!!!! My dumbazz thought the oil level plug was something its not and now the plow is nuts! Goes up then right down. Angle to right and goes up also. Im bout to have a coronary since the snow is coming!!! Should have left the damn thing alone but noooooooo not me.
> 
> If you can walk me thru this please call me at 614 three three 2 five 644. I would appreciate it.


Wish I could help you bro... unfortunately i have no idea on the cable plows, and one of my subs just installed his ultra mount, and the person that did it must not have a clue what they're doing and his plow only goes up and down and not left to right, so i may be short a truck for tomorrow...


----------



## Lake Effect OH

Anyone knows of any local plow drivers we could use them!! (lake county)Eastlake /Willowick areas. One of our drivers had a little to much pre storm celebrating!!Pass along the info!
Thanks!


----------



## f250man

WELL GUYS HERE WHAT THERE SAYING FOR MY AREA.



Today: Rain, possibly mixed with snow, becoming all snow after 2pm. High near 37. South wind between 7 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

Tonight: Snow likely before 2am, then snow and widespread blowing snow after 2am. Low around 22. Blustery, with a southwest wind 11 to 21 mph becoming north. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Monday: Snow showers and widespread blowing snow. High near 24. Windy, with a north wind between 18 and 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.


----------



## born2farm

Just got in from round two. We got about 2in of it down. Its HEAVY!!!! slushy crap


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

We are working close to 3" now but cant do much with it as the wind is blowing it around with limited visibilities.


----------



## carl b

whats up guys, 

I haven't been here in a bit. Things are going great. We had a good 2 push Storm , were getting a few inches tonight . I have new better accounts this year too. I feel more calm and organized then ever. 

I was looking for a few nice shovels and just ordered 2 shovels from "the snowplow.com " hope they are good as they say.


----------



## AutumnLeaf

born2farm;1149600 said:


> Just got in from round two. We got about 2in of it down. Its HEAVY!!!! slushy crap


It's weird here, like 3 1/2" by Chesterville, I went to Sunbury to plow and there wasn't quite 2" there, and I don't think there's much of anything in Columbus.


----------



## chevyman51

It just picked up here about an inch came down in the last hour and it aint slowed down yet


----------



## Lake Effect OH

Nothing up north along the lake but I'm sure that will change soon!!!


----------



## C&C Services

I'm In Centerville Ohio Just South Of Dayton We Are Getting Heavy Snow Showers Right Now Hope Its Snows Till Tomorrow I Need To Plow And Salt ASAP


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nothing here at all. Washed the truck yesterday and took the plow off. Hopefully that will help it snow lol


----------



## alsam116

chevyman51. look for 4-5 inches your way by morning and have fun we were only supposed to get 1-2 but they changed it to 2-3 i can only hope!!!!


----------



## kc2006

Weather channel sayin 1-2 tonight, 4-6 tomorrow and 5-8 tomorrow night for us now. It's been snowing for a couple hours, not sticking yet though. 

I need some snow now to pay for some crap. Went to autozone and got 2 front wheelbearings/hubs for truck, 770 bucks! OMG. My uncle works there and got 30% off this weekend though so it was "only" 540. blah.


----------



## f250man

Yea Tom I washed the truck yesterday to. It is snowing good here right now and I just ran up south and it wasnt doing anything just along the lake.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

it snowd for 1030 on all day and just stoppd maybe 2 inches


----------



## born2farm

Just got in from plowing. Time to eat my birthday dinner back out at 3am of cleanup. Talkin like we might get another 1-3. Been one hell of a birthday present. COuld use a second truck this year though.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah Steve this storm is coming in kinda weird. Snowing hard but the snow is very fine stuff.


----------



## f250man

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROCK...

Yes Tom it is coming down here at a good clip right now getting ready to get some sleep and up at 2 to check and see if I can go push some white gold


----------



## born2farm

f250man;1150307 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROCK...
> 
> Yes Tom it is coming down here at a good clip right now getting ready to get some sleep and up at 2 to check and see if I can go push some white gold


Thanks steve. I got a set of pro-wings and some safety green attire for my bday...plus a good two day storm...couldnt ask for much more...o ya and im finally legal to sign my own contractsThumbs Up

well im off to bed...up at 3am to hit everything again before school...joys of being young


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;1150408 said:


> Thanks steve. I got a set of pro-wings and some safety green attire for my bday...plus a good two day storm...couldnt ask for much more...o ya and im finally legal to sign my own contractsThumbs Up
> 
> well im off to bed...up at 3am to hit everything again before school...joys of being young


If your area is anythign like mine u wont have school. roads are still icy from when the rain turned to snow and froze, not even saltig much here. cant keep up with the wind!


----------



## VBigFord20

Just drove from Mayfield back to North Royalton and the highways are a total mess. As always, there is more on the east side, but its blowing around so much who knows what I will wake up to find. My alarm is set for 4 hours from now, so I think I should go to bed...


----------



## ohiogreenworks

plowed a few places, now headed to bed, up at 3am to cleanup and plow the rest. be safe everyone roads around here are really bad!


----------



## Easy

Hope all you guys are smiling!!! We have about 5-6 with more where it is drifting...


----------



## kc2006

We got nothing. Just a coating at 1am then at 3 it all blew away. Blah.


----------



## Easy

It is blowing pretty good up here, I plowed once, will have to go again later..


----------



## Cenova

Hi -

I had a subcontractor who bailed out on me in Gahanna, OH. I know you are almost 1 hour away - but would you know anyone who could help me? Sidewalk and parking lots but nothing crazy.

Give me a call if you can help out at 215-528-3101. My name is Mari.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just got in from round one. Good 5 to 6 in areas and then drifting in others. Spent about 9 hours out there using the xls for the first time. Besides not being able to stack as high it is more efficient then the extreme v. I may have to pull out the v tonight do to all the drifts in the driveways getting pretty bad. Going to take a nap and do another round in the afternoon before everyone gets home. Be safe out there.


----------



## Cenova

Hi -

I have a subcontractor who walked out on me during this latest snow. Would you be interested in covering a hotel in Gahanna, OH for me? I am really in a jam. Although maybe the hotel is making it sound worse than it is - I don't know. Please call me if you can help or know anyone that can help at 215-528-3101 - my name is Mari.

Thanks - hopefully you will get more snow next round!


----------



## born2farm

Just got in from a 9hr run. Got to hit everything again. Installing pro wings right now.


----------



## fortywinks

Aaron,
Are you interested in a residential drive in Bay Village? It's just east of Clague Rd. on Lake. I took care of it today but I have more than enough work now. Told her I would try to find someone. Any other Westsiders interested PM me and I'll give you contact info.

Kevin


----------



## buddy4781

Cenova;1150793 said:


> Hi -
> 
> I had a subcontractor who bailed out on me in Gahanna, OH. I know you are almost 1 hour away - but would you know anyone who could help me? Sidewalk and parking lots but nothing crazy.
> 
> Give me a call if you can help out at 215-528-3101. My name is Mari.


contact Truedeau Fence in Columubs they may help you 614-876-9944 ask for Mike or Russel


----------



## paradise1229

I didn't plug it in. 

Batteries (has 2) are low and not enough juice to turn over. Tried jumping it with the other truck. Some improvement in power but when I cycle the glow plugs takes away some power needed to start. 

What should I do? 
Can it be plugged in and charging? 
Charge both batteries after the other or leave charger on 1 battery?


----------



## clark lawn

paradise1229;1151098 said:


> I didn't plug it in.
> 
> Batteries (has 2) are low and not enough juice to turn over. Tried jumping it with the other truck. Some improvement in power but when I cycle the glow plugs takes away some power needed to start.
> 
> What should I do?
> Can it be plugged in and charging?
> Charge both batteries after the other or leave charger on 1 battery?


plug it in to get the engine warming up, put a battery charger on it. the way the batteries are wired you only have to have the charger on one of them. give it a couple hoursand it should start up.


----------



## paradise1229

clark lawn;1151106 said:


> plug it in to get the engine warming up, put a battery charger on it. the way the batteries are wired you only have to have the charger on one of them. give it a couple hoursand it should start up.


But I can plug it in and charge it at the same time?


----------



## Dig-it Landscap

Paradise. Yes.


----------



## paradise1229

Thanks guys.


----------



## wnwniner

Mari,
Contact Craig Reynolds at 614-332-7230. He has some lots we do in that part of town. He's mangement, I'm just labor!


----------



## f250man

Well guys just got in after plowing all day every thing is closed and I took the day off from work to plow got up at 2 a.m. and just got back in at 4 p.m. And its still snowing and blowing out so time for a short nap and back at it. FINALLY SOME SNOW payup


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Finally got home, bout to shower and head for a nap. Pretty great early season storm!payup


----------



## suzuki0702

it didnt start snowing in east akron until about 3pm today..when it came it came hard, its still here and looks like it will be until the end. i have a road account in randolph/rootstown area and boy did they get it!


----------



## kc2006

You guys blow. We haven't gotten anything! Looks like it's ending just southeast of streetsboro and breaking up before it gets here. We've gotten maybe 1/4" all day and its blowing right off the pavement.

It looked promising, they were saying 5-8 today tonight and tomorrow, now it's down to 1-3.


----------



## VBigFord20

So tired.

Started plowing at 4am and was out until 8am. Then I went straight to work and spent most of the day trying to transverse the white out that was the east side in my van. All and all I have over 12 hours of seat time today. I got home and took a nap, now Im writing bills. Going to bed around 10 and Ill be up at 4 to do it again tomorrow.

The more I am getting used to my VXT the more I like the plow. Its very effective and moves way more snow then my old straight blade did.


----------



## carl b

Can any of you tell me where to find the snow totals by zip code ? 

I'm off for round 3 !! 
Be safe guys .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

carl b;1151914 said:


> Can any of you tell me where to find the snow totals by zip code ?
> 
> I'm off for round 3 !!
> Be safe guys .


i know they were having trouble measuring it because of the blowing


----------



## Young Pup

Got a situation guys here in CMH. I need some input. Ok, I picked up this new place this year. Went down to salt about a week ago and it was done. Ok no problem, maybe the old guy did not get the message. Spoke to the General Manager and the Property manager and got them to sign the contract in front of me. They told me the told corp to stop sending the guy out to their place. Fine, go there this past Sunday and did 2 salt runs. Go to plow it at 3:30 in the morning and it is done. The guy was sitting in his truck and was backed in up to a fence. I was not about to pull head in to the fence without and escape route. So I went over to do the next property and decided to go back to talk to the guy. Well he is gone and a 4 wheel or 6 wheel dump is salting the property. I sat there in amazement. Called the property manager and told her she had to get the message to these guys that they are no longer servicing the account. 

Next time if they are there, what the heck should I do? I don't want to have a big confrontation with these guys and end up having other issues too. My plan next time is to get it done before they would get there and get it done each time after as well. 

Should I confront them? But have them pull out to me near the street so there is a way out? I am dumbfounded that these guys are not getting the message after calls from the management team I am working with???

Thanks in adavnce fellas. 

JP


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Young Pup;1152954 said:


> Got a situation guys here in CMH. I need some input. Ok, I picked up this new place this year. Went down to salt about a week ago and it was done. Ok no problem, maybe the old guy did not get the message. Spoke to the General Manager and the Property manager and got them to sign the contract in front of me. They told me the told corp to stop sending the guy out to their place. Fine, go there this past Sunday and did 2 salt runs. Go to plow it at 3:30 in the morning and it is done. The guy was sitting in his truck and was backed in up to a fence. I was not about to pull head in to the fence without and escape route. So I went over to do the next property and decided to go back to talk to the guy. Well he is gone and a 4 wheel or 6 wheel dump is salting the property. I sat there in amazement. Called the property manager and told her she had to get the message to these guys that they are no longer servicing the account.
> 
> Next time if they are there, what the heck should I do? I don't want to have a big confrontation with these guys and end up having other issues too. My plan next time is to get it done before they would get there and get it done each time after as well.
> 
> Should I confront them? But have them pull out to me near the street so there is a way out? I am dumbfounded that these guys are not getting the message after calls from the management team I am working with???
> 
> Thanks in adavnce fellas.
> 
> JP


If you have a contract, then you are the contractor that should be servicing the lot. The company needs to inform them they are not the contractor. I would say something to the guys if you see them, maybe ask them what they have with the company? Who knows maybe they have a contract too. Maybe communication is bad and they never got the message to not service the property. Get a CCW and have protection on you, we had a guy flip out on us this weekend because we were plowing "his" lot that he had lost. Cussed at us, blocked us from finishing the lot, etc. He didn't cross the line, but if he had you can bet he would be surprised at what is on our hips Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

ohiogreenworks;1152979 said:


> If you have a contract, then you are the contractor that should be servicing the lot. The company needs to inform them they are not the contractor. I would say something to the guys if you see them, maybe ask them what they have with the company? Who knows maybe they have a contract too. Maybe communication is bad and they never got the message to not service the property. Get a CCW and have protection on you, we had a guy flip out on us this weekend because we were plowing "his" lot that he had lost. Cussed at us, blocked us from finishing the lot, etc. He didn't cross the line, but if he had you can bet he would be surprised at what is on our hips Thumbs Up


Wow, that is what I am worried about. Them flipping out.. I like your idea of the ccw. I do have copy of the contract that goes with me so maybe that will help in any disputes. I just wish it was daylight if something would happen. lol

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Young Pup;1152987 said:


> Wow, that is what I am worried about. Them flipping out.. I like your idea of the ccw. I do have copy of the contract that goes with me so maybe that will help in any disputes. I just wish it was daylight if something would happen. lol
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


No problem, good luck. Hopefully it gets resolved without issues. Just try to approach them in a nice manner, some people tend to be a little edgy these days and you don't want to have unneccesary drama.


----------



## Young Pup

ohiogreenworks;1152993 said:


> No problem, good luck. Hopefully it gets resolved without issues. Just try to approach them in a nice manner, some people tend to be a little edgy these days and you don't want to have unneccesary drama.


I agree, maybe if I offer to buy them a beer it will go easier. lol But I understand what you are saying that is for sure.


----------



## 496 BB

JP I wouldnt do anything with him. Its not his call anyways as its a management call. I would just keep sending them a bill and hope he plows it EVERYTIME 

They wont pay him if he doesnt have a contract. Hes essentially plowing it for free and dumb on his part. If they have a contract for both of you then they should pay both as thats their error and not yours. You have a signed contract so I wouldnt worry about it anyways. Its not like they can take you to court for you asking for payment. Its their word against yours and you have a signed contract. Cut and dry.

Id wait to see if you get paid. THEN Id talk to him and tell him to keep up the good work :laughing:



Anyone got an electric solenoid Western Pump or handheld controller for sale here? May be in the market for one as this cable unit is for the birds.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

JP just stop one of the guys and ask for the boss's name and number or for there company number. that way at least you can give the managment team that ur talking to the number to call and tell them to stop service


----------



## 496 BB

Yea that'll go over well.


----------



## fortywinks

If you are concerned for your safety then maybe a short visit or phone call to the local law enforcement would not be a bad idea. Explain to them that you've tried the management company and getting nowhere. You would like to talk to these guys and find out what is going on but always feel you are in a precarious position when you get the opportunity. Ask if you can call them when you are headed to the site or when you arrive. The worst they can tell you is no.


----------



## clark lawn

anyone service the Tallmadge area? my grandfathers guy went out of biz with no notification to anyone and he needs his drive done.


----------



## born2farm

I got a good laugh out of this. Stopped at Office Depot to restock some stuff of the office and look at what was sitting in the parking lot.

2011 f250 Powerstroke...think he has enough power


----------



## born2farm

sorry about the tiny pics...good ol camera phone


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1153088 said:


> JP I wouldnt do anything with him. Its not his call anyways as its a management call. I would just keep sending them a bill and hope he plows it EVERYTIME
> 
> They wont pay him if he doesnt have a contract. Hes essentially plowing it for free and dumb on his part. If they have a contract for both of you then they should pay both as thats their error and not yours. You have a signed contract so I wouldnt worry about it anyways. Its not like they can take you to court for you asking for payment. Its their word against yours and you have a signed contract. Cut and dry.
> 
> Id wait to see if you get paid. THEN Id talk to him and tell him to keep up the good work :laughing:
> 
> Anyone got an electric solenoid Western Pump or handheld controller for sale here? May be in the market for one as this cable unit is for the birds.


Believe me, i am going to contiue showing up and doing any work that I can. The managers told me straight to my face to do the work as I was their contractor. They said to bill that after each event too. So I will wait to see I get a check here soon.


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;1153205 said:


> JP just stop one of the guys and ask for the boss's name and number or for there company number. that way at least you can give the managment team that ur talking to the number to call and tell them to stop service


Rhino (shawn) actually told me the name off the company on the dump truck that salts the place. He does one right down the road from there. i am going to do a search on them in a minute.


----------



## Young Pup

fortywinks;1153257 said:


> If you are concerned for your safety then maybe a short visit or phone call to the local law enforcement would not be a bad idea. Explain to them that you've tried the management company and getting nowhere. You would like to talk to these guys and find out what is going on but always feel you are in a precarious position when you get the opportunity. Ask if you can call them when you are headed to the site or when you arrive. The worst they can tell you is no.


I thought about that. I know quite of few of the local law enforcement here so I will approach them when I see them parked and get there view on it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## buddy4781

Hey That's the same setup that I have on my F150! That guy is a copy cat!


----------



## paradise1229

Brock, From the post of the truck, 




Soon it will be for sale along with the salter and the plow!


----------



## chevyman51

I passed a guy the other day with a 350 dually and a now bear plow on the front i dont even think the plow was wider than the front tires


----------



## coldcoffee

fortywinks;1153257 said:


> If you are concerned for your safety then maybe a short visit or phone call to the local law enforcement would not be a bad idea. Explain to them that you've tried the management company and getting nowhere. You would like to talk to these guys and find out what is going on but always feel you are in a precarious position when you get the opportunity. Ask if you can call them when you are headed to the site or when you arrive. The worst they can tell you is no.


That's actually the best place to start. It's up to the company to notify the former contractor, not the new guy. I would also still be invoicing for all work, but don't let the matter prolong. Don't wait or put it off until the next event, do it now...You can call the police, but better to go stop in person at the station. They are familiar w/ these scenarios, and will usually appreciate (and respect you) for coming to them first, bringing them up to speed on "trying to avoid a situation." Talking to them face to face will register w/ them better, as they will remember you, and get the message about how serious you are. They will advise you on what to do, should a confrontation occur. They will become aware of the contractor, and watch him closely...making sure he's not doing it elsewhere or to someone else. They will keep an eye on your property more closely, because they don't want an altercation. I've had similar scenarios, been verbally attacked, blocked in and followed around for 2 days. As much as I wanted to beat the crap out of the guy a couple of years ago, I did as suggested above...The Sargent instructed me to put his number on speed dial, they would show up and talk to the guy...If the matter happened again, he would have been facing charges of criminal trespassing on private property, because he had no business being there. Always be the first to start the documentation process, the matter will almost always dissolve itself, before it has a chance to escalate. Those types of people don't generally want to speak to the popo anyway because they tend to leave a trail wherever they go, and don't want to get picked up on an existing warrant.


----------



## greenguy08

You've got the contract, you get paid. Let em plow it. They're wasting their time.
Good luck, I hate the "this is my lot" encounters.
BTW, all you snow belters, I've got a municipal truck available for pushing/hauling/salting anytime-with drivers


----------



## paradise1229

Hey fellow Landscapers! Almost that time again in Columbus! January 2011 Dates: 26-28!!!!


----------



## coldcoffee

greenguy08;1154518 said:


> You've got the contract, you get paid. Let em plow it. They're wasting their time.
> Good luck, I hate the "this is my lot" encounters.
> BTW, all you snow belters, I've got a municipal truck available for pushing/hauling/salting anytime-with drivers


The potential problem that I see, is that the previous contractor may not be as dumb as some of you may think and that of what the management company may have thought. There are several techniques that can and may have been used in the previous contract, that the company may be bound to. The fact that they are slow moving on dealing w/ it, suggests to me that they have recently realized that they screwed up and not sure what to do about it now. I've seen it happen plenty. As far as they being liable for both...yea, probably...but would you really want to go down that road if they refuse to pay? Unless it's big $$, most lawyers aren't usually interested, and if the company is out of state...makes it that much more complex, because you would need a lawyer here to hire one in the other state...which makes for several small pieces of pie, that nobody wants to share if it's not all that big in the first place. Nip it in the @ss before it becomes a real problem...stay on the management co...they should have sent a certified letter by now to cease and desist.


----------



## Young Pup

A small update, I don't think there is a contract issue with the other guy. Rhino, a member here saw me driving towards this location. So he thought I was in the back doing some work. He pulled in only to find that i was not there. He had his dump truck and had to back up so the alarm was going off. When he started to pull out to the front, one of the managers was outside stopping him thinking he was the other contractor. :laughing: Gave him the speech about not doing it. He was able to finally say he was with me/ or looking for me. So, I think she is trying to do her part on her end. I am still laughing about this. Thanks Shawn you made my day. :laughing:


----------



## D&E

clark lawn;1153261 said:


> anyone service the Tallmadge area? my grandfathers guy went out of biz with no notification to anyone and he needs his drive done.


I'm out in that area for every event. Give me a call.

440-390-8346


----------



## Young Pup

Morning update. I called the other contractor this morning to discuss this. It is all worked out and there should be no more problems.


----------



## hammerstein

Anyone in the Cleveland area needing to have their truck washed can bring it to us. My other business is a mobile truck wash company, but in these cold temps we don't have much going on. You can bring your truck to us and have it washed inside our heated shop, our bay doors are 10 x 12 so just about anything can fit in. 

pick up w plow washed and dried $15.00

1 ton dump with plow washed and dried $20.00

Salt spreaders washed out also


----------



## Burkartsplow

hammerstein;1156968 said:


> Anyone in the Cleveland area needing to have their truck washed can bring it to us. My other business is a mobile truck wash company, but in these cold temps we don't have much going on. You can bring your truck to us and have it washed inside our heated shop, our bay doors are 10 x 12 so just about anything can fit in.
> 
> pick up w plow washed and dried $15.00
> 
> 1 ton dump with plow washed and dried $20.00
> 
> Salt spreaders washed out also


Where in NO are you located at?


----------



## hammerstein

I live in N Olmsted, my shop is in Parma on an industrial parkway by 130th and snow. 440-823-0194


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

*Input would be appreciated*

I have started a poll about my new facilities.

We are currently in the research and early development stages for a new landscape supply depot in Central Ohio/Dayton Area. If you are in range for the Dayton area, then we would appreciate your feedback on my thread.

It can be seen here... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113223

Thank you, and continue on Thumbs Up


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Had to go to my boss dealer to get a couple parts so checked on prices for a 9.2 VXT w/deflector, smart locks, and controler. (No mount) out the door would be $5600. I about Sh!t, I knew i couldn't aford one this year anyways but i already wish i had a v.


----------



## fortywinks

Hammerstein, do you have any Sunday hours? If not what are your hours, I might be interested in that depending on next few days forecast and of course for future reference.

KB


----------



## hammerstein

fortywinks;1157638 said:


> Hammerstein, do you have any Sunday hours? If not what are your hours, I might be interested in that depending on next few days forecast and of course for future reference.
> 
> KB


I am usually not in on Sundays unless it is snowing, if the weather is decent our guys are out working everyday. I am in the office M - F 10a to 5p, usually go to lunch for an hour or so, best to give me a call before to set up.


----------



## kashman

do you do cars 2? my wife has a new car she gets free car wash but not happy with them she works in parma


----------



## Scottscape

Elwer Lawn Care;1157235 said:


> Had to go to my boss dealer to get a couple parts so checked on prices for a 9.2 VXT w/deflector, smart locks, and controler. (No mount) out the door would be $5600. I about Sh!t, I knew i couldn't aford one this year anyways but i already wish i had a v.


thats absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Scottscape;1158206 said:


> thats absolutely ridiculous.


The only advantage is when you buy from them you get in first when it needs fixed.


----------



## kc2006

Anymore I won't pay to have dealer support. All the dealers around here suck anyway, you'd have to leave your stuff sit for hours or even over night at just about any of them. About the best for parts avail, is meyer, they're almost 6 k here for a 8.5' super v2, I found them online for 4100 and i talked the guy into free shipping. No way I'd spend an extra 2 grand to get the dealer to work with me, they still get their warrenty money if they work on it. And most of the time you'll be able to figure stuff out yourself.

It's better to have friends in the business that will help you out in a bind than pay extra for a dealer to favor you. f dealers anymore.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

The only thing im worried about is if i need a part thats under warranty if they will give them to me without them having to do it themselves for it to qualify for warranty.


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Dealers*

So as you guys know I bought two fisher plows from 4qte.com this year and installed them myself. I got a great rate on shipping for the two plows, they threw in cutting edges and deflectors for free and a few other odds and ends like extra hydro fluid and that. I also went to the local dealer 5 minutes from my place to get a quote. I ended up saving over $2200 on the price of the plows and tax. So first off if 4qte.com who is a certified fisher dealer can sell me an XLS at $5500 plus $100 for shipping and still make money from the sale then just look at how much money the local dealer is making right off the bat. They were asking $6300 plus tax for the same plow and I would still need to purchase a cutting edge for the plow which is $125 and the deflector $250 , both of which I got for free from the online dealer. Secondly I lost a part when I was installing the hydro lines and called the dealer by me, which I have bought alot of meyer parts from in the past and other truck components and asked to see if they had the piece. He said they did not stock them but he could probably take it out of a wideout package not yet assembled. He asked did I buy the plow from him and I said no I bought it some where else. He then asked over the internet out of Illinois and I said yes. Then he got snippy with me saying why dont you call ur dealer in Illinois. I was like are you going to sell the part to me or not. He said yes. I came in the next day and he gave me more flack.I got the part and left. But then few days later I wanted some extra parts for the plows in case of a reakdown and called them up to see if they had them . They were not in stock and had to order them. It took 11 days to get the parts in. Now for being a fisher dealer you would think you would have those parts in stock. Nope not a single one. Even if you did buy your plow from them they did not have the parts there. What kind of dealer support is that. Crap IMO. I went in to pick up my parts and he was surprised it was me who ordered them. I told him, Hey if you can match there price wtih cash and carry prices in the future I will buy from you, but until then I need to save some money anyway I can. Even if he got close to there price I would have gone with my local dealer but they would not budge a cent. So F the dealer, all they wants is your money up front. Well at least the ones I have dealt with and another one in the area. Have a good weekend.


----------



## coldcoffee

That's the kind of arrogance that goes right through me. I had problems w/ my dealer, after they got payed in full before delivery. When you have your charge card out, they'll promise you the world. Mine, blatantly lied about the delivery date, because they got too backed up w/ orders. The owners daughter in law lies to cover the empty promises that her husband can't deliver on. She actually made a scene, screaming at me in front of a room filled w/ customers. I gave it right back and then told them to load the crates in my truck and I'd build it myself. their Ace Brutha mechanic said in a derogatory voice "good luck gettin' dat plow built." Took a friend and I just under 2 hours to build, was using it that same night. Worst part was, my friend who took me in there in the first place and convinced me to buy from them, built their building and the parents home. I went in the other day after a storm to get some fluid...you could almost here crickets because it was so dead. Sad, first two generations almost kill themselves to build it, and the third one usually runs it into the ground. Pretty sure, I'll just have the next plows shipped so I can just do the build myself.

On a better note, went to the guys in North Royalton to get some stuff and negotiate a price on some wings. Got a fair price, and was pleased w/ the service. Asked them about doing emergency repair work, and said no problem. Class act. Just waiting on the delivery truck for the wings.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

I hate the arrogance that those dealers have now-a-days.... My father used to do this and they kissed ass and wore their knuckles to the bone in his day. If a plow came in off of a commercial route in his day, that meant the crew couldn't fix it and something was seriously wrong. The arrogance of some people today.... We are trying to get an old parts line and we have supply lines for bagged product and such..... and it KILLS me to see dealers do that crap because I am fighting to get more lines for my family business and I can't.

People are unhappy with the way things are being done because the people who own the businesses started it based on their pocket book and not their passion. We have a drive to do this and can't hardly get a product line or two at this point...... Some day someone will see how bad the dealerships are and yank the lines.

Dealerships/service departments in auto sales LIVE on the warranty work. If not for the warranty stuff, most of your local Ford/GM places would not exist. That is where the problem lies in the commercial snow equipment industry. There is a lack of control over what a dealer does. I can guaranty that my guys would bend over backwards just to put that warranty work capital in their pockets and make sure a client is taken care of.

Too many dealers have customers, and not clients.


----------



## clark lawn

problem is warrenty work dont pay squat. while the dealer has to do the work most times the labor far exceeds what the manufacturer will pay them to do the job. i am friends with the owner of the local western dealer and we were talking about this at the bar one night. he told me that many times he has to push warrenty work aside and do other repairs so he can make enough to cover expenses. 
i used to work in a truck shop and warrenty work was treated the same way. they would pay half hour labor for something that would take hour to hour and a half. same with parts some stuff they would only allow us to have one or 2 in stock, you had to ship the defective one to them and wait for the new one to arrive, could be one week could be one month.


----------



## f250man

I found my Western pro plus on line for $3800.00 plus shipping a few yrs ago and asked my local dealer if they would meet that price and he called and verified the price and called me back and said he would meet that price. So I bought it there and had great support from the dealer. I had issues with the plow side right off the bat and called and pulled right in and they fixed all my issues right then and there. And then they closed there doors a yr later and they had been in the business for 50 yrs. So I went to another Western dealer for service and had to leave it there for warranty work just to fined out the issues where the other dealers screw ups not set up right for my lift and not tightening things to specs. So If you can fined a good dealer good luck and as for parts no one wants to stock parts anymore it cost to much to carry all that inventory.


----------



## Clapper&Company

You know, the bottom line is the dealer has to make enough to run on, as in any company, if they don’t make a good profit they cant afford to service and run the way they should. 

Now I know there’s a lot of dealers that make a **** load of money, and only care about it making it in to there pockets, but there are some good ones out there.

The guys one line, sell so many plows they get alot better pricing and once they sell them they do not have to deal with them. Local guy sells 50 plows a year makes a grand profit off them, and the guy on line sells 300 plows and makes 400 off of them. 

We have a loacl dealer around here, that most ppl will know who i'm talking about, He will tell you how it is, he thinks what he sells is the best and its all you should run. 

When you walk in to his door, you know a few things right off the bat:

1. You better bring some lube, cause most the time his prices are high. (but on the flip side he only sells high end parts)

2. He will light up about 10 20foot long cigs wile talking to you.

3. They will do what ever it takes to get you back on the road asap, even if you have to take a loner plow.

4. As long as you buy from him, you’re in with in half hour! Everyone one else there 5 weeks out.

So when dealing with them, if you want to be taken care of its going to cost you.

But remember this "Down time is the most costly thing these is"


----------



## Young Pup

In other words you get what you pay for. I thought I was told if you put the plow on yourself it will nullify the warranty. Is that correct? Because they can say you did not hook it up right and all the other bs that goes along with it.


----------



## born2farm

I have to agree with Claps post. I am pretty fortunate around here. Our Boss dealer is also the John Deere dealer so they love us. The meyer dealer is great as well. They are a little further away but customer service is top notch. They actually visit on here from time to time. I posted a question in the Meyer forum and within two hours the dealership owner called me personally and left his cell phone number if I ever had more trouble.

Like Clap said I would never expect to have the cheapest price plow dealer be the best in customer service. If you expect them to be open 24/7 when the snow is flying then of course they are going to charge a little more upfront to cover there costs to serve you such as stocking plenty of extra parts, keeping employees overtime and the general costs of running the building (electricity ect.) I learned in farming the dealer support is key. Time is money and if your down time your gonna be down money. I would rather pay a little extra up front just to know that the dealer is there when I need it, even if it is just a quick over the phone trouble shooting.



Back out to wash the trucks and equipment upThumbs Up Its becoming a post storm and Sunday ritual


----------



## Burkartsplow

There is no way you nullify the warranty by putting a plow on by yourself. Do you nullify the warranty on a ceiling fan you install in your house. nope. Plus if you look at the paperwork you receive with your plow does it say that this product must be installed by a certified tech or the warranty will be nullified. I know that the place where I bought my plow sells on volume and that is why they give you such a good price because they buy a lot of plows and sell them just above wholesale. But the thing is they adapted to the market place and the number one factor the use of the internet. They setup a user friendly website that allows you to purchase the plows over the internet. Now what is stopping the local fisher dealer by me from doing the exact same thing of setting up a website, Buying inventory in plows in bulk, hooking up with a shipping company to get good rates (there is a terminal right across the street from them) and start selling plows in volume at a lower price and still come out making a profit and keeping local contractors coming to them to buy there products. Nothing is stopping them except there inability to adapt to the ever changing market place and the internet. They have known about the dealership I bought my plow from for a long time as they knew exactly where I bought my plows from before I even told them. I have changed the way I run my company by buying more efficient plows and running bulk salt in order to speed up my plow time and decrease salt costs. It cost money to do this but in the long run I will make that back 10x of the initial investment. They need to do the same thing and spend the money to set up a website, buy more inventory and adapt to the marketplace. If they do this they will expand there business because everyday they are falling further and further behind until they are run out of business.


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;1159797 said:


> There is no way you nullify the warranty by putting a plow on by yourself. Do you nullify the warranty on a ceiling fan you install in your house. nope. Plus if you look at the paperwork you receive with your plow does it say that this product must be installed by a certified tech or the warranty will be nullified. I know that the place where I bought my plow sells on volume and that is why they give you such a good price because they buy a lot of plows and sell them just above wholesale. But the thing is they adapted to the market place and the number one factor the use of the internet. They setup a user friendly website that allows you to purchase the plows over the internet. Now what is stopping the local fisher dealer by me from doing the exact same thing of setting up a website, Buying inventory in plows in bulk, hooking up with a shipping company to get good rates (there is a terminal right across the street from them) and start selling plows in volume at a lower price and still come out making a profit and keeping local contractors coming to them to buy there products. Nothing is stopping them except there inability to adapt to the ever changing market place and the internet. They have known about the dealership I bought my plow from for a long time as they knew exactly where I bought my plows from before I even told them. I have changed the way I run my company by buying more efficient plows and running bulk salt in order to speed up my plow time and decrease salt costs. It cost money to do this but in the long run I will make that back 10x of the initial investment. They need to do the same thing and spend the money to set up a website, buy more inventory and adapt to the marketplace. If they do this they will expand there business because everyday they are falling further and further behind until they are run out of business.


Scratch that, it was the transfer on the remaining warranty of a plow.

This is from meyer:

Our warranty is valid for the original installation due to the fact we can be certain that the installation was done professionally by an authorized Meyer distributor. There are many instances where installations are done second hand and the installer does not follow the instructions etc., which causes issues. In addition, we find that non-original parts have been substituted or added over time thus, voiding the warranty. From a legal perspective, our corporate advisors also ward against the policy.

Sorry I had a brain freeze.


----------



## Clapper&Company

If you put a plow, dump insert ect on a new truck you will void it!

Ford will not cover a new truck if its not installed by the plow dealer


----------



## MahonLawnCare

hey partner....prrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

You guys all have good points. I think the dealers need to make profits, sometimes they need to be reasonable tho. When talking to the dealer this summer i was told they order in several full semi loads at a time in the summer and just when i was there the other day they said another load was on order for first of January. 

I really would like to gets boss wings for my plow and then keep it for several years but im scared of that initial price tag especially with all of my other purchases this year so far.


----------



## born2farm

Well just got a call that added a twist to my plowing plans. My uncle is on our local school board and called saying there was an opening for a plow operator for this year. It turns out they are cutting the one maintenance man the first of the year and he normally runs the one truck. They want someone to be on call and since I have to be at school anyways my uncle thought this would be a good oppertunity for me. They are going to finish out the year this way and then bid it out again starting next year. This would be a good way for me to gain an inside track for this as well. Supposed to hear back from the superintendent tomorrow.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;1160210 said:


> Well just got a call that added a twist to my plowing plans. My uncle is on our local school board and called saying there was an opening for a plow operator for this year. It turns out they are cutting the one maintenance man the first of the year and he normally runs the one truck. They want someone to be on call and since I have to be at school anyways my uncle thought this would be a good oppertunity for me. They are going to finish out the year this way and then bid it out again starting next year. This would be a good way for me to gain an inside track for this as well. Supposed to hear back from the superintendent tomorrow.


Brock you dont really wanna be on call. Because then some person who has no idea whats going on is trying to tell you what to do. But thats just me i have workd so long for myself that i have a certain way i like things done and if somebody else is standing in my way or not offering me the right to service things the way i know it should be done


----------



## born2farm

KGRlandscapeing;1160287 said:


> Brock you dont really wanna be on call. Because then some person who has no idea whats going on is trying to tell you what to do. But thats just me i have workd so long for myself that i have a certain way i like things done and if somebody else is standing in my way or not offering me the right to service things the way i know it should be done


I understand what your saying. I am just looking at it as extra money and it may help me if I decide to bid it next year. Its not so much as on call as I would be a school employee but only works when it snows. I do not know all the details...going to find that out tomorrow. Not even sure if I can even do it being a student and all but we will see.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1160210 said:


> Well just got a call that added a twist to my plowing plans. My uncle is on our local school board and called saying there was an opening for a plow operator for this year. It turns out they are cutting the one maintenance man the first of the year and he normally runs the one truck. They want someone to be on call and since I have to be at school anyways my uncle thought this would be a good oppertunity for me. They are going to finish out the year this way and then bid it out again starting next year. This would be a good way for me to gain an inside track for this as well. Supposed to hear back from the superintendent tomorrow.


If they are getting rid of someone, then how can they justify hiring someone else to take his place? By cutting do you mean because of poor job performance or do mean they don't have the funds to pay him. Sounds like a conflict of interest would be coming up not to mention other legal issues if the grounds for termination are something different.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1160384 said:


> If they are getting rid of someone, then how can they justify hiring someone else to take his place? By cutting do you mean because of poor job performance or do mean they don't have the funds to pay him. Sounds like a conflict of interest would be coming up not to mention other legal issues if the grounds for termination are something different.


Here is the scoop on letting the guy go. They are cutting his full time maintenance position so thats why they are letting him go. He is gone the first of the year so now he is refusing to work overtime to finish the year out. They are looking for someone part time to just plow when they call. The more I think about it the less I want to mess with the hassle. I figure I should at least get my name in there. Good PR for future.


----------



## kashman

born2farm;1160774 said:


> Here is the scoop on letting the guy go. They are cutting his full time maintenance position so thats why they are letting him go. He is gone the first of the year so now he is refusing to work overtime to finish the year out. They are looking for someone part time to just plow when they call. The more I think about it the less I want to mess with the hassle. I figure I should at least get my name in there. Good PR for future.


sounds like youll be working your truck for free


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Chad, how is the season going this year. I ended up getting my salt out at Abruxus and it is working out perfect. Nice and dry salt. I tried out clearlane the liquid mag treated salt last storm due to the lower temps and it worked out well.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1160966 said:


> Hey Chad, how is the season going this year. I ended up getting my salt out at Abruxus and it is working out perfect. Nice and dry salt. I tried out clearlane the liquid mag treated salt last storm due to the lower temps and it worked out well.


doing well picked a few new and kept a few old all in all good year 2 come. the old lady got a 10grand raise at work so shes happy. were are you getting your plow parts from just payed 30 for 4 swivel fittings not real happy


----------



## born2farm

kashman;1160960 said:


> sounds like youll be working your truck for free


Nope. I would be running there truck. I didnt get all the details today. But I got my name in there so atleat my company is getting its name out


----------



## MickiRig1

KASHMAN: Go to Millsupply on Miles Rd above North Randle. They got great prices on Non-OEM and OEM parts. Millsupply.com


----------



## kashman

MickiRig1;1162418 said:


> KASHMAN: Go to Millsupply on Miles Rd above North Randle. They got great prices on Non-OEM and OEM parts. Millsupply.com


ill give them a look see my guys out of bizz he just got 2 old


----------



## kc2006

kashman;1161107 said:


> doing well picked a few new and kept a few old all in all good year 2 come. the old lady got a 10grand raise at work so shes happy. were are you getting your plow parts from just payed 30 for 4 swivel fittings not real happy


You got a sugar momma!! Best way to do it.


----------



## kashman

kc2006;1163289 said:


> You got a sugar momma!! Best way to do it.


i wish shes only at 61,000.


----------



## suzuki0702

kashman;1163494 said:


> i wish shes only at 61,000.


only......hahah


----------



## kashman

suzuki0702;1163544 said:


> only......hahah


that aint squat for some1 with a masters degree 210,000. for school 4 years at BW and 2 years at Case


----------



## suzuki0702

kashman;1164077 said:


> that aint squat for some1 with a masters degree 210,000. for school 4 years at BW and 2 years at Case


whats her degree in?


----------



## MickiRig1

A friend of mine gets a degree in Social Work. Spent $100k to make $30k a year! If she could find a full time job doing it.


----------



## Lux Lawn

MickiRig1;1162418 said:


> KASHMAN: Go to Millsupply on Miles Rd above North Randle. They got great prices on Non-OEM and OEM parts. Millsupply.com


AGREED.... I have gotten many of products from these guys over the years, very reasonable prices.


----------



## Young Pup

Question about millsupply. I was on their website looking for wings for my meyer. I did not see any. Unless I need new glasses. That might be, but also I was tired when looking. Do they sell them??


----------



## kashman

suzuki0702;1164963 said:


> whats her degree in?


degree in psychology masters in social work with a lswi lic


----------



## kashman

Young Pup;1165520 said:


> Question about millsupply. I was on their website looking for wings for my meyer. I did not see any. Unless I need new glasses. That might be, but also I was tired when looking. Do they sell them??


they got them look under plow ex


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;1165520 said:


> Question about millsupply. I was on their website looking for wings for my meyer. I did not see any. Unless I need new glasses. That might be, but also I was tired when looking. Do they sell them??


there website is utter junk but if you go there and get a catalouge or even have them send you one you can get stuff super easy but everytime it snows there out of everything


----------



## Young Pup

kashman;1165608 said:


> they got them look under plow ex


Thanks, I will go take a peek



KGRlandscapeing;1165798 said:


> there website is utter junk but if you go there and get a catalouge or even have them send you one you can get stuff super easy but everytime it snows there out of everything


I think I have a catalog from last year somewhere around here.


----------



## Burkartsplow

i have a couple of catalogs. let me know what you need. and I believe there catalog is available to view online.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

*looking for a sub*

Hey! I'm looking for a specific person to sub. I ran into a guy doing some stuff in the Centerville/Sugarcreek- South Dayton Area and I want to contact him for business if he is on here or any of you guys know him.

It is a guy doing stuff in Centerville-Bellbrook with a late 90's (like 98ish) red GMC or Chevy with an older fisher blade.

again... looking for the guy with the
-98ish RED chevy/gmc
-Older style Fisher blade
-Bellbrook/Centerville

Please reply or PM or list a phone #

Thanks in advance if you can help me find him


----------



## ohiogreenworks

DaytonBioLawns;1166228 said:


> Hey! I'm looking for a specific person to sub. I ran into a guy doing some stuff in the Centerville/Sugarcreek- South Dayton Area and I want to contact him for business if he is on here or any of you guys know him.
> 
> It is a guy doing stuff in Centerville-Bellbrook with a late 90's (like 98ish) red GMC or Chevy with an older fisher blade.
> 
> again... looking for the guy with the
> -98ish RED chevy/gmc
> -Older style Fisher blade
> -Bellbrook/Centerville
> 
> Please reply or PM or list a phone #
> 
> Thanks in advance if you can help me find him


Does he happen to plow walmart?


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

ohiogreenworks;1166231 said:


> Does he happen to plow walmart?


Possibly... I see him in that area all of the time, why?

Last storm I saw him on 725 in bellbrook and out in centerville at bradstreet, mapple, and SR 48.

But I think you know who I'm talking about... Saw him up by Cross-pointe as well (not plowing it though)

He has an old fisher... cheater boards on the truck bed...

You know him?


----------



## ohiogreenworks

DaytonBioLawns;1166235 said:


> Possibly... I see him in that area all of the time, why?
> 
> Last storm I saw him on 725 in bellbrook and out in centerville at bradstreet, mapple, and SR 48.
> 
> But I think you know who I'm talking about... Saw him up by Cross-pointe as well (not plowing it though)
> 
> He has an old fisher... cheater boards on the truck bed...
> 
> You know him?


Talked with a cop the other day that said they were looking for the guy that plows walmart because he did some damage. He asked us because we have the red dump and fisher plow, didn't know if we did walmart or not lol. Only guy I know that has cheater boards on the side is precision landscaping. But I believe that truck is just a half ton maybe an 01-02? And I don't even know if he plows, does sell lots of firewood tho.


----------



## VBigFord20

Hey, I'm putting out a APB,

My friends trailer was stolen out of his driveway last night. He lives off w. 54th in Parma. Its a baby blue enclosed car hauler that has huge chevy bow ties on the sides and a bunch of race stickers on the back door. I think it says z28 on the sides also. Thankfully his Camaro was not in the trailer, but the rims were, along with a lot of tools and equipment. 

It is a real easy trailer to spot so if anyone sees it please call the cops and/or let me know.


----------



## coldcoffee

I'm really sorry to hear that. Last night my old man had his wallet stolen at the grocery store, in less than an hour the thief already made a charge at Best Buy. Cops spent the whole morning going through hours of video, because Best Buy didn't have the time stamp set correctly on the surveillance system. My mom spent the entire evening canceling cards and putting out alerts w/ the banks and credit bureaus. My dad spent the entire day, jumping through hoops w/ the bmv...he takes them every document they want, including passport, and military...but because none of them say Jr. after his name, like it did on his license...he has to go down town to correct his birth certificate, just to get a new Drivers License. He's 78, and has lived in the same home for 50 years. Cop's called today, they think they have 2 leads...I hope I get to meet them at some point.


----------



## buddy4781

This time of year we need to more aware of theft. One solution is to carry your wallet in your front pocket and your gun on your hip.

The Rifleman, The Lone Ranger, Marshall Dillon, The Cartwright Men, Adam West they all carried


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

buddy4781;1166483 said:


> This time of year we need to more aware of theft. One solution is to carry your wallet in your front pocket and your gun on your hip.
> 
> The Rifleman, The Lone Ranger, Marshall Dillon, The Cartwright Men, Adam West they all carried


Haha ya! The funny part is that Adam West, being bat man portrayed a man whom would vow to fight without a gun..... That didn't last did it? lol.....

in the real world.... it is like that scene from raiders of the lost ark...

F*$k all of that non-gun crap! lol....just get the job done!

In case you fellas don't remember it goes like this.......


----------



## buddy4781

Adam West WRONG I should have listed Jim West from the show The Wild Wild West. You are too young to have seen it Grass Hopper,


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

buddy4781;1167033 said:


> Adam West WRONG I should have listed Jim West from the show The Wild Wild West. You are too young to have seen it Grass Hopper,


Barely too young for that!

Although you have to love the Indiana Jones reference! :laughing: I'd say that is what I'll be doing next time I have someone breaking in my place

You have to know that Family Guy turns us young people on to Adam West though... So I have seen this "Adam West" character  haha.....









...somehow reminds me of our president....NO. Congress as a whole.


----------



## slone

merry christmas everyone. if you go to mentor ohio. watch your truck. they have stolen 8 plow trucks in the last month. don't know what size trucks or models. just thought i would pass this along. be safe in your travels.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

slone;1167298 said:


> merry christmas everyone. if you go to mentor ohio. watch your truck. they have stolen 8 plow trucks in the last month. don't know what size trucks or models. just thought i would pass this along. be safe in your travels.


They steal 'em all over the place... but 8 in a month is pretty significant. Thanks for letting us know.

I just cleaned the 7.62x54R Mosin Nagant and sharpened the tip of the bayonet  I didn't want to waste my expensive .45ACP on a POS trashy barn/equipment thief....

I mean the choice was 12ga, 20ga, .357, .380, .38, .223, 7.62mm, 9mm, .45 and .22............ I'm saving the .223, 9mm, and .45 for special events

I was afraid that .22 and 20ga wouldn't do the trick. AND .38/.380 auto don't give you that.... "if I don't kill you, you will never steal again hole in your body"

With the .357 you don't get the bayonet wounds.....

So guys..... Grab your favorite war-cannon and stop the thieves wesport 

I love my Mosin Nagant.... bambie does not xysport


----------



## kashman

DaytonBioLawns;1167314 said:


> They steal 'em all over the place... but 8 in a month is pretty significant. Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> I just cleaned the 7.62x54R Mosin Nagant and sharpened the tip of the bayonet  I didn't want to waste my expensive .45ACP on a POS trashy barn/equipment thief....
> 
> I mean the choice was 12ga, 20ga, .357, .380, .38, .223, 7.62mm, 9mm, .45 and .22............ I'm saving the .223, 9mm, and .45 for special events
> 
> I was afraid that .22 and 20ga wouldn't do the trick. AND .38/.380 auto don't give you that.... "if I don't kill you, you will never steal again hole in your body"
> 
> With the .357 you don't get the bayonet wounds.....
> 
> So guys..... Grab your favorite war-cannon and stop the thieves wesport
> 
> I love my Mosin Nagant.... bambie does not xysport


with a 22 you get 90% kill shot 9mm just gos threw you and leaves a hole


----------



## kc2006

I like my pistol grip shortbarrel shotgun.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Merry early christmas


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

kashman;1167341 said:


> with a 22 you get 90% kill shot 9mm just gos threw you and leaves a hole


Ya but .22 isn't an instant kill shot.... You have to hit a total surface area of less than 12% of the human body to get that kill shot. The cavitation of a bullet like the .45 or the 7.62 is more than 12% of the body..... So essentially.... If you were could only point at a person.... there is a one in nine chance that you get a kill shot......... with sights that is much higher....

I could shoot you with a .22 in the chest between the heart, lungs, and spine and you would live but have a little visitor or a pin sized hole.... If I shot the same hole with a .45 ACP it would flatten out and cause cavitation through a pushing movement. That same shot would damage the heart, spine, and lungs....

9mm is just too fast for its own good... and just ends up putting a .35" hole instead of a .22" hole. You are right.... it goes through unless you hit the right spot.... But you still have a 7% increase in getting a kill shot by just upping the size of the bullet from .22 to 9mm


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Oh, ehhhheeemmmmm, yes....

Merry Christmas to all 

and happy shooting :waving:


----------



## Easy

For my carry gun, I have a 380 with Hornady critical defense ammo. At home I have a 45 with the same ammo (45 cal. ammo) a light and laser.


----------



## Easy

Just wanted to wish all of you a Merry Christmas and happy New Year. May you all be safe and prosperous....


----------



## chevyman51

I carry a .45 and merry christmas to everyone.


----------



## PeterG

Can't carry yet but for home defense I have the choice between 12 ga., 20 ga., .270, and 9mm.


----------



## C&C Services

What's Up With The Weather Here In Dayton
A Few Days No Snow Now We Could Receive 1 To 2 Inches I Hope It Piles Up Here In Dayton Ohio Also I Have Some Extra Time For Sub Work If Anyone Needs Trucks And Equipment.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Dude can you type without capitalizing every word or is that like a default computer problem? 

Anyways, I carry a taurus 9mm with 18 rounds 

Merry christmas everyone, hopefully we get some snow!


----------



## Easy

I don't see anything in all caps......


----------



## Easy

Sorry, see what you mean. Not me, so I don't know why


----------



## ohiogreenworks

C&C Services;1167523 said:


> What's Up With The Weather Here In Dayton
> A Few Days No Snow Now We Could Receive 1 To 2 Inches I Hope It Piles Up Here In Dayton Ohio Also I Have Some Extra Time For Sub Work If Anyone Needs Trucks And Equipment.


Each word isn't capitalized? Am I goin crazy or is my computer? Too much  

edit: lol its all good man I wasn't talking about you anyways, glad I wasn't just seeing things, you had me paranoid for a second


----------



## Easy

I originally looked for all caps, not reading what you said, but what I thought you said.....


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Got some chrome for christmas. I got stainless door handle covers and stainless gas cap cover. The tailgate handle cover is just a cheap plastic with a chrome finish as I cant find a stainless one that incorperates the back up camera.

Also got me some Husky liners for the front floor mats, will be nice to keep all the melted snow/dirt/mud off of my carpets.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Bling Bling!

Looks good for a ford


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Merry Christmas y'all. I have a 12gauge with non lethal bean bag rounds and slugs that disable cars. So good luck trying to steal my stuff


----------



## buddy4781

Sounds Like A Bunch Of Gun Toten Right Wing Nut Jobs On This Blog


----------



## VBigFord20

Elwer Lawn Care;1167576 said:


> Got some chrome for christmas. I got stainless door handle covers and stainless gas cap cover. The tailgate handle cover is just a cheap plastic with a chrome finish as I cant find a stainless one that incorperates the back up camera.
> 
> Also got me some Husky liners for the front floor mats, will be nice to keep all the melted snow/dirt/mud off of my carpets.


I guess thats where you and me differ. I was looking at my 250 this morning thinking about how I cant wait to get rid of all the chrome. My truck is blue and all the trim will be black and blue.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

buddy4781;1167716 said:


> Sounds Like A Bunch Of Gun Toten Right Wing Nut Jobs On This Blog


Dam straight! ussmileyflag


----------



## kc2006

I think toms the biggest crazy here! Bean bags! 

Be honest Tom, how many times have you and your friends drank too much and someone was dared to take a bean bag to the ass cheek!?


----------



## Lux Lawn

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## clark lawn

a .22 will richot inside your body and do a lot of damage. death might not be instantanious but you will probably die fromma .22 before a 9mm or a .45 they just go straight through


----------



## born2farm

Merry Christmas to everyone. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## kc2006

Yea Clarks a gangsta, listen to that fewl!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

1-3 inches for xmas day??


----------



## SnowGuy

I think the best thing for personal defense is a "shortened" 12 ga. with shells custom loaded with either rice or small rock salt. They will stop anybody in their tracks, won't kill them, but it will hurt like hell for days and/or weeks !!!


----------



## buddy4781

As we celebrate Christmas today, let's not forget Jesus and his purpose for coming to earth. I certainly don't understand all there is about the Christain life but I do know that It has made a differance in my life. I'm a new man, husband, dad and friend to those who know me. This Christ child who's birth we celebrate can change lives, it's our choice. he doesn't force himself on anyone. The rest of the story is 1 cross, 3 nails, 4 us.
Budddy


----------



## carl b

Merry Christmas,


----------



## f250man

MERRY CHRISTMAS OHIO. Hope everyone has a joyous day


----------



## clark lawn

MahonLawnCare;1167994 said:


> 1-3 inches for xmas day??


sayin around an inch here


----------



## Burkartsplow

Merry christmas everyone.I'm in new philly for the day.so anybody in west cleveland want to keep me updated on snowfalls totals I would appreciate it.I love seeing family but I hate worrying about the snow when I am away.I would appreciate it. Just a quick post on here if it hits 2 inches.thanks.
Aaron


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Merry Christmas everyone. 

Kurt no we have not wanted to shoot each other with them. We saw what they did on jackass.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Merry Christmas!

I am not quite sure how that storm totally skipped over dayton but we got maybe a dusting. Hopefully we get at least another dusting today and tomorrow and we will salt some.


----------



## chevyman51

Yeah we only got a dusting in hamilton to


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

VBigFord20;1167723 said:


> I guess thats where you and me differ. I was looking at my 250 this morning thinking about how I cant wait to get rid of all the chrome. My truck is blue and all the trim will be black and blue.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.


I really like all my chrome, i am worried though as there were a few spots that were pitting on my ford chrome running boards. I put another coat of wake on all my chrome so ill wait and see. One think i dont like is the chrome caps on the mirrors, personally think its too much.

Merry Christmas, no new snow here but im ok with it!


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1168138 said:


> Merry christmas everyone.I'm in new philly for the day.so anybody in west cleveland want to keep me updated on snowfalls totals I would appreciate it.I love seeing family but I hate worrying about the snow when I am away.I would appreciate it. Just a quick post on here if it hits 2 inches.thanks.
> Aaron


not a flake as of yet


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;1168477 said:


> not a flake as of yet


Thanks chad


----------



## Young Pup

Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## D&E

Absolutely nothing here in North Royalton, and nothing at least as of last night in Akron.

I've always got my Springfield XDM40 on me. It's a little hefty, but I like it. It's just not worth the risk to be without it. Now if it's a matter of something happening at home, it's a crap shoot to what the guy's going to meet. 12 gauge Benelli pump, 12 gauge Savage Semi-Auto, or a Springfield 1903 30-06. All depends how far away they are, I guess 

As for being called a gun-toter, the way I see it, it's better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it :salute:


----------



## buddy4781

I never said there was anything wrong with being a Gun Toter, just sounds like most of us are. Your XDM40 is a nice gun.


----------



## snowcrazy

I hope Santa brings all the local weather men a big freakin lump of coal for hyping up this snow fall for a week and then not even being able to sling salt. As of 2 days they were saying 2-4, yesterday 1-3 is what they were saying, we were luck to get a dusting...... More than anything I wanted to be pushing snow at my commercials today with no cars in the way and oh, for the best part, I wouldnt have to face my inlaws!!!!!!

Yes I am a xmas grinch, I hate this time of year because of hollidays.


----------



## kc2006

I'm gunna head out in the am and salt. We got enough here last night that if it was driven on it's icy. Seems like the larger lots are still covered, but small ones some how melted off. Strange.


----------



## Mattsautobody

looking for 3.3 inches in elyria!


----------



## coldcoffee

A lot of slackers out there all week and this morning...the snow don't melt itself. West side, not bad...east and south...get to work!


----------



## born2farm

no snow for us....just a dusting. probably a good thing since I spent all of Christmas fighting a house fire. Feel bad for anyone who loses there house on Christmas.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

It is snowing again here now but its just putting a dusting down so nothing to worry about, makes it feel nice out tho even tho on new years they are calling for close to 50 degrees.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Just got back to Lakewood and maybe a half a centimeter fell over the last 2 days. New philly/dover was getting some and on my way back up 77 to cleveland there were a few trucks out sating lots here and there. Other then that not enough snow to push. Maybe tonight into tomorrow we will see some. Looks like i95 is looking to get a few pushes in for this next storm on the east coast.


----------



## Lux Lawn

born2farm;1169562 said:


> probably a good thing since I spent all of Christmas fighting a house fire. Feel bad for anyone who loses there house on Christmas.


Or any day.


----------



## born2farm

Lux Lawn;1170518 said:


> Or any day.


Yes for sure. Just adds to it on Christmas I guess.

Been out pushing drifts for a couple hours. Its money but not as good as a full push. Back out in the morning to busts drives open.


----------



## clark lawn

getting bored, need some snow.


----------



## f250man

I hear that getting bored sitting around on these long weekends


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Im doing way to much searching on auto trader and ebay, if we dont get some work soon I'll end up spending all my money. But on serious note, gas is now 3.20 a gallon here.


----------



## MickiRig1

They have been throwing green salt all day in Akron. Nothing on radar and it was sunny all day.


----------



## born2farm

Nothing here. Just being bored and spengind money lol. Did manage to shear a pivot pin on my plow somehow....not really sure how since I havnt plowed since monday morning


----------



## VBigFord20

I don't think my plow has moved in two weeks. 

But it was nice for once to take 3 days for Christmas and do nothing but be with the family. I still have 4 jobs Id like to finish by years end, not sure how that will happen, but I did good this year and will be closing out the year in the black. Hopefully 2011 is just as good as 2010 was.


----------



## Lux Lawn

By the time it does snow again gas will probably be close to $3.50 a gallon. Prices are getting way out of control again.


----------



## kashman

Lux Lawn;1173393 said:


> By the time it does snow again gas will probably be close to $3.50 a gallon. Prices are getting way out of control again.


dont worry its the holidays it will go back down


----------



## dmontgomery

They are setting the stage for 5$ a gallon gas by 2012......heard 2 stories about that on the news yesterday morning....


----------



## dmontgomery

Was hoping for one more billable event this month but it doesn't look that that is gonna happen. Temps here near 50 by this weekend....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

It dosent make sense that if the economy is getting better that prices should go up. Obviously if more people are back to work they should be buying more gas not paying more for it.


----------



## buddy4781

KGRlandscapeing;1173577 said:


> It dosent make sense that if the economy is getting better that prices should go up. Obviously if more people are back to work they should be buying more gas not paying more for it.


The Governement has been borrowing money and printing money to stimulate the economy. The result of printing more money is inflation. World demand on fuel is increasing fuel cost. Sorry to say it but look for prices to continue to rise.


----------



## 496 BB

buddy4781;1173702 said:


> The Governement has been borrowing money and printing money to stimulate the economy. The result of printing more money is inflation. World demand on fuel is increasing fuel cost. Sorry to say it but look for prices to continue to rise.


This and the fact that God Forbid we could drill here in US. We have enough oil here to sustain ourselves for a long while but that damn penguin is more important then my checking account. I ever see a penguin I will run it over! Along with its tree hugger handler.


----------



## VBigFord20

Gas is getting so expensive I did something I never though I would do, bought another compact truck.

Driving my 250 around every day is getting to be to damn expensive, so I found a clean 94 Ranger extended cab 4x4 in Illinois and Im picking it up next week. Ill just drive the 250 when plowing or doing big jobs. Most of the work I do I can do with a small truck. Now I just need to find a cap with a rack on it and I will be all set.

Getting 18mph will be a lot better then getting 10 mph, thats for damn sure.


----------



## Young Pup

dmontgomery;1173527 said:


> Was hoping for one more billable event this month but it doesn't look that that is gonna happen. Temps here near 50 by this weekend....


Might be getting some freezing rain tonight. Maybe you will get one more event, Like I am hoping for. payup

I about had a heart attack yesterday when I saw gas at 3.19. Jeez talking about a jump over night. I too heard the stories about 5 bucks a gallon by 2012.


----------



## fordmstng66

VBigFord20;1173787 said:


> Gas is getting so expensive I did something I never though I would do, bought another compact truck.
> 
> Driving my 250 around every day is getting to be to damn expensive, so I found a clean 94 Ranger extended cab 4x4 in Illinois and Im picking it up next week. Ill just drive the 250 when plowing or doing big jobs. Most of the work I do I can do with a small truck. Now I just need to find a cap with a rack on it and I will be all set.
> 
> Getting 18mph will be a lot better then getting 10 mph, thats for damn sure.


I got myself a 93 buick century for $350 to drive back and forth to work. Not sre of the gas milage, but I fill it up every 2 weeks, and it beats driving the 96 k2500 all over.


----------



## kashman

any 1 looking for salt cheap looks like a good deal 
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/2134337358.html


----------



## Lux Lawn

Young Pup;1173793 said:


> Might be getting some freezing rain tonight. Maybe you will get one more event, Like I am hoping for. payup
> 
> I about had a heart attack yesterday when I saw gas at 3.19. Jeez talking about a jump over night. I too heard the stories about 5 bucks a gallon by 2012.


I saw on the news tonight that it will be $4.00 by spring time.


----------



## buddy4781

anyone else thinking about adding a fuel charge fee


----------



## Burkartsplow

buddy4781;1174971 said:


> anyone else thinking about adding a fuel charge fee


Not this year, but I have not raised my prices in 3 years. Next year if prices go up then mine are so also.


----------



## kashman

this year they will every 5 year price gos up. my buddys out of work so i gave him all my old customers and i am starting from new again. I do it every 5 years and yes i take a cut 15% every1 makes money


----------



## Young Pup

Lux Lawn;1174948 said:


> I saw on the news tonight that it will be $4.00 by spring time.


Oh that will be just marvelous for the green side of the business. Oh well, gas surcharge has been in place for a couple of years if we reach a certain price and it looks like it will be used this year. Have not used it very much though. That is a good thing.


----------



## mscincbus

*Gas Surcharge*

What do your fuel surcharges look like? What is the basis and then what are the increments? Do you base the surcharge on the total bill, just plowing etc.?


----------



## buddy4781

mscincbus;1175755 said:


> What do your fuel surcharges look like? What is the basis and then what are the increments? Do you base the surcharge on the total bill, just plowing etc.?


Well...I'm thinking about the total added cost of the expenses. On a fill up I'm looking at either side of $10 additional cost per truck every two days that we run. Take the % of increase of the total cost of doing business and past it along as a fuel charge. Another thought is leave prices alone and add an additional service (a bag of salt) where I can to help recover some fuel expenses. One additional bag of salt per week per job could certainly offset a fuel charge. Just a few thoughts.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Young Pup;1175654 said:


> Oh that will be just marvelous for the green side of the business. Oh well, gas surcharge has been in place for a couple of years if we reach a certain price and it looks like it will be used this year. Have not used it very much though. That is a good thing.


I think I will be doing the same thing again this year.


----------



## born2farm

Well just printed out december invoices. Crappy to say the least. Gonna make it hard to budget for that second truck or skid loader I have been plannin on


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Maybe we should go back to lawnsite, wake up to near 50 temps is crazy! The only snow that is left is some of the larger piles and ditches.


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;1158392 said:


> It's better to have friends in the business that will help you out in a bind than pay extra for a dealer to favor you. f dealers anymore.


Join you on that I do! However, the E-47 motor finally fried itself. Went to Myers Equip. in Canfield. Motor was 100.00 They let me have it for 75.00 out the door.


----------



## paradise1229

I got some ads on Craigslist looking for stuff in these areas: Cleveland, Columbus and Youngstown. If anyone sees stuff for sale far as lawn and landscape equipment please let me know.


----------



## chevyman51

Happy new year yall hope we all have a good winter


----------



## PeterG

Happy new years! Hope it's filled with lots of snow!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

buddy4781;1174971 said:


> anyone else thinking about adding a fuel charge fee


yep written in all my big contracts automatic surcharge when gas is at 3.00

it helps a little but not as much as 2.00 gas would


----------



## born2farm

Happy New Year....lots of changes coming to my company this year...finally can be 100% legal


----------



## paradise1229

Good job Brock! Happy New years!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Merry Christmas everyone! lol Hope everyone had a safe New Years.


----------



## born2farm

paradise1229;1178104 said:


> Good job Brock! Happy New years!


Thank you. I finally feel like a company and not a plow jockey Thumbs Up


----------



## chevy$men

Snow this week guys...


----------



## clark lawn

ya so far looks like we migh get to do something. but with the way the weather men predict weather it will probably by 60 and sunny.


----------



## 4700dan

VBigFord20;1078687 said:


> I'm ready


Thumbs Up Looks good I have an 09 same color but yours would look better with a blizzard on the front lol


----------



## clark lawn

well in 5 hours our forecast went from a couple possible plows to maybe one or two salt events only.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Is anyone doing anything exciting to make an extra buck this winter while we are waiting for snow?


----------



## dmontgomery

Man-whoring


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Too bad that doesn't pay well, unless your a woman.


----------



## paradise1229

We are looking at getting equipment and hopefully a website up and going by February. 
Working up a marketing campaign (should be cam-PAIN) and getting prices for spring mailers. etc. So alot of planning here!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Elwer Lawn Care;1181228 said:


> Too bad that doesn't pay well, unless your a woman.


or your hung.... or gene simmons....


----------



## paradise1229

Elwer Lawn Care;1181228 said:


> Too bad that doesn't pay well, unless your a woman.


Maybe he can if it's in the "Gay" community. lol


----------



## MahonLawnCare

clark lawn;1181193 said:


> well in 5 hours our forecast went from a couple possible plows to maybe one or two salt events only.


yeah it went from nothing all week last night, to some plows possible weds/thurs/fri to nothing but maybe salting,but most likely nothing. i wish i could be wrong at least 80% of the time and get paid handsomely for it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ha very true, depends on your "style" or what your standards are!


----------



## buddy4781

Elwer Lawn Care;1181215 said:


> Is anyone doing anything exciting to make an extra buck this winter while we are waiting for snow?


looking for folks that install fence and decks for spring. I rep a company that fabricates vinyl fence and deck. No middleman!


----------



## kc2006

Elwer Lawn Care;1181215 said:


> Is anyone doing anything exciting to make an extra buck this winter while we are waiting for snow?


I heard Alan was getting into the fluffing business for adult movies :laughing:

I've been dabbling with day trading, gotta have a pretty big amount of cash to throw in each time to make decent money at it. I'm just doing it to mess around really. Only been making a few bucks after fee's.


----------



## born2farm

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=114955

would like your guys opinions as well.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I am looking for something that I can make an extra buck on. Adult movies.. i think ill have to pass on that one.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

buddy4781;1181311 said:


> looking for folks that install fence and decks for spring. I rep a company that fabricates vinyl fence and deck. No middleman!


No middleman is the best way


----------



## kashman

kc2006;1181354 said:


> I heard Alan was getting into the fluffing business for adult movies :laughing:
> 
> I've been dabbling with day trading, gotta have a pretty big amount of cash to throw in each time to make decent money at it. I'm just doing it to mess around really. Only been making a few bucks after fee's.


if you know your ABC then you can build a good stock pro ill start you off on the right track A apple


----------



## kashman

online poker is my money maker for the cold times


----------



## VBigFord20

4700dan;1180918 said:


> Thumbs Up Looks good I have an 09 same color but yours would look better with a blizzard on the front lol


Naa, I wanted a real plow.

Today I realized I might be a pack rat. I don't know how it happened but I have two buildings filled with all kinds of stuff and no room to work once again. I was trying to replaces the brakes on my big trailer and I had to keep climbing over my jeep to get to it.

Come spring I'm going to have a warehouse sale and get rid of all these things I will never use/finish.


----------



## LawnmastersMike

I'd like some more snow please! I'm running out of stuff to keep me busy!


----------



## kc2006

Porns quickly becoming non entertaining even!!

Who wants to come help put up my pole barn with me? I'll buy lunch


----------



## suzuki0702

well...looks like tommorow night we're gonna get us a lake effect event! about damn time my plows been looking like a driveway ornament for the past month. last time i plowed was dec 13th


----------



## clark lawn

kc2006;1184075 said:


> Porns quickly becoming non entertaining even!!
> 
> Who wants to come help put up my pole barn with me? I'll buy lunch


dont think you should talk about porn and a pole in the same post..... your are from austintown though.

unless its a brass pole


----------



## kc2006

Typical gay Poland statement.


----------



## born2farm

Got about an inch and a half down here. Headin out to push aound 4am. Bout time.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Must be nice brock! and to think im closer to the lakes, o well.


----------



## born2farm

yup well im off to bed...not used to this plowing early in the moring. Later fellas....be safe.


----------



## paradise1229

kc2006;1184456 said:


> Typical gay Poland statement.


Well them Austintown guys do like porn and thier poles.


----------



## clark lawn

well that was a nice easy push, got everything done in 5 hours


----------



## Easy

We got hammered last night. 4"-6" with blowing, drifting, and white out conditions. What a mess!!


----------



## kashman

clark lawn;1186275 said:


> well that was a nice easy push, got everything done in 5 hours


we have been lucky its nice light snow again


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Easy;1186281 said:


> We got hammered last night. 4"-6" with blowing, drifting, and white out conditions. What a mess!!


thats about what we got here nothing to brag about just nice push


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;1186291 said:


> thats about what we got here nothing to brag about just nice push


i was happy with the 2-3 in we got burned most of it off with salt ya ez money


----------



## kc2006

I love asking friends what they're doing around here. I asked 5 people I know if they did their driveways (we all have them at 3" triggers), all said "Yea, they only had 2" maybe on them but I need money so I did them". 

I guess I'm a slacker because I stuck to what I'm supposed to and only did commercials today?


----------



## Young Pup

Salted down here. I have not seen any of my residentials since 12/13/10. They would not like it if I was out there when I should not be.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

plowed everything down here in canton, at least 2 inches and 3-4 in some different areas in stark...ez push since it quit around 1 am bout time it stops snowing like hell at 4 am


----------



## Scottscape

only salt. seen a couple guys push but some have 1" triggers.


----------



## Burkartsplow

We got two rounds in here on the Westside of Cleveland.Thumbs Up


----------



## MickiRig1

We need more then these one push wonders to come along. If it only takes one push and salt I don't work.


----------



## born2farm

Kinda got surprised with snow this morning. Weather man said less then a half and i wake up to almost two inches. Good thing most of my commercials are closed today and the rest the rest open at 10 or 11.


----------



## AutumnLeaf

Anyone have a report on how much is on the ground in Sunbury, New Albany, and Dublin? I have a few accounts down there, but would prefer not to drive the 30 min if someone can let me know.

I'm 20 min north of the 270 outerbelt just east of 71 and have a heavy inch.


----------



## Easy

I retired from plowing as of last year, and don't miss it a bit (except for the cash). I plowed my drive once this morning, and could plow it again on a 2" trigger. We get hammered all the time..


----------



## Burkartsplow

.5 and inch over here on the Westside. Mentor seems like it has had a band over it most of the morning and looks like farther West they are getting snow and just south of Lakewood. Went out and salted commercials and some apts this am and just keeping an eye on the radar to see where the bands set up throughout the day. Anybody else getting to move some snow today?


----------



## kc2006

We got another maybe inch in the one town I plow in but hardly anything anywhere else. Got to salt and do a few places a second time. 

I need a new cutting edge, mine wore funky when the pins were bad, now it scrapes like crap. Blah.


----------



## Easy

I live between Chardon and Thompson, just on the south edge of Lake County where it meets Hamden Twp. Must be where all the "lake effect" crap lands. Oh well, my wife likes it here, so I guess that is one good point.


----------



## kashman

Easy;1187775 said:


> I live between Chardon and Thompson, just on the south edge of Lake County where it meets Hamden Twp. Must be where all the "lake effect" crap lands. Oh well, my wife likes it here, so I guess that is one good point.


for every straight man in the world that is the most impotent thing if shes happy im happy..................................................


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

born2farm;1187657 said:


> Kinda got surprised with snow this morning. Weather man said less then a half and i wake up to almost two inches. Good thing most of my commercials are closed today and the rest the rest open at 10 or 11.


I was going to text you at 4 this morning when I came home from the girlfriends house to see if you were plowing but I must of got side tracked. Less than a half inch here, but one resi customer just called wanting his drive done


----------



## f250man

I went out once yesturday and once this morning. I really miss plowing all the hours and places I use to. But it just don't feed the family and pay the bills in the off months anymore with are wonderful economy.


----------



## f250man

Well just looked out the window and we got a real heavy band coming through right now.


----------



## Easy

WTF, it was snowing at 2-3" per hour earlier, and I look out now and the sun is shining. Go figure (even though there is still snow falling)


----------



## Gatewayuser

Any of you guys plow as a sub for Brickman?


----------



## Young Pup

Been salting only here. Residentials are not being done unless someone calls. NO need to go out to do them with the small amounts we have been getting.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Does anyone know what an 8' with pro wings would be worth if I fixed my extra blade up to fit on a skid loader. The blade isn't worth much as it sits not but if I put some new paint and some new hardware on it could i get $1,500 out of it?


----------



## C&C Services

I'm In Dayton Beavercreek Area We Picked Up About 1.5 Between Last Night And This Morning Been Watching model runs look like we will should get something worth plowing sometime next week I Hope for at least 4 Inches


----------



## carl b

how are things going guys ? 
I plowed 2 days in a row now 3" nice, light snow . 
I'm loving the new shovels . I paid $40 each worth every penny .


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

What shovels did you buy carl?


----------



## born2farm

just get in from cleanups. Got atleat two pushes on everything.


----------



## coldcoffee

Gatewayuser;1187826 said:


> Any of you guys plow as a sub for Brickman?


Hell no! What's funny is they plow a lot next to one of mine, both lots are about the same size. They send in about 6 plow trucks, 3 of which look to be on their last leg, all tripping on each other. Finally 2-3 salt trucks roll through, all 10-20 minutes apart, all applying salt as if they didn't know it was already salted. Sometimes I'm done first, but we usually finish about the same time. First snow storm I chased 2 of their trucks out of my lot.


----------



## carl b

Elwer Lawn Care;1188222 said:


> What shovels did you buy carl?


http://www.thesnowplow.com/page25.html

I got 2 of the 28"


----------



## AutumnLeaf

Looks promising...

http://weather.nbc4i.com/?user=CMH&forecast=pass&pass=general&w=doppler


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd

AutumnLeaf - I'm keeping my fingers crossed. We can only hope for more then a dusting.


----------



## AutumnLeaf

Yeah, no kidding. I have one place in Sunbury, one in Dublin and then a few heading into New Albany, and this has been ridiculous..


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd

chuckling - plowing my snow dusted driveway is not fun and does not make me any money


----------



## suzuki0702

crying - my seasonals have a 2" trigger with gas at 3.20/ gal here its making it hard when i dont have to plow my per pushs!


----------



## Young Pup

Channel 4 will be updating those numbers by later today imo.Thumbs Up


----------



## VBigFord20

Well, I got little sleep Thursday and Friday with the snow, then Saturday morning I took the plow off and unloaded all the ballast, hitched up my big trailer and drove out to Indiana to pick up my new gem.










A very clean 94 Ranger 4x4 with 91,000. It will be nice not having to drive the 250 everyplace at 10mpg anymore.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd

Very nice - I'm betting your bank account will love it too. Extended cab, excellent. Did you say if this was a 4cyl or a 6cyl? Out of curiousity - what is the expected MPG on this new addition? (double or triple?)

When you picking up a plow for this one? I'm sure you can squeeze a Boss on this!!!



Very nice and good luck!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

2004chevy2500hd;1190242 said:


> Very nice - I'm betting your bank account will love it too. Extended cab, excellent. Did you say if this was a 4cyl or a 6cyl? Out of curiousity - what is the expected MPG on this new addition? (double or triple?)
> 
> When you picking up a plow for this one? I'm sure you can squeeze a Boss on this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice and good luck!!


no i dout anybody makes a plow for that ranger other then snowbear


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;1190293 said:


> no i dout anybody makes a plow for that ranger other then snowbear


Has potential:

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pts/2151735769.html


----------



## buddy4781

KGRlandscapeing;1190293 said:


> no i dout anybody makes a plow for that ranger other then snowbear


He has a v6 that will get about 14MPG, being a 4x4. He will never save enough fuel to pay for it. just kiss tha money goodby.


----------



## VBigFord20

2004chevy2500hd;1190242 said:


> Very nice - I'm betting your bank account will love it too. Extended cab, excellent. Did you say if this was a 4cyl or a 6cyl? Out of curiousity - what is the expected MPG on this new addition? (double or triple?)
> 
> When you picking up a plow for this one? I'm sure you can squeeze a Boss on this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice and good luck!!


This truck once properly tuned will get 18 on the highway. I have had rangers in the past and I know a few tricks to make them run better.It has the 4.0L v6 in it.

And yes, the thought of a plow has already crossed my mind. I started plowing years ago with a s-10 that had a plow.



buddy4781;1190422 said:


> He has a v6 that will get about 14MPG, being a 4x4. He will never save enough fuel to pay for it. just kiss tha money goodby.


Not true. With as much driving as I do in a week that involves me on the highway going someplace with very little cargo needed there is no point to driving my 250 which gets about 11mpg empty or full.Even if I were to get 17 on the highway that is a 50% increase in mileage, saving me $200 a month on average. Factor that in with the good deal I got on the truck, plus insurance, and my break even point is around 12 months.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;1190364 said:


> Has potential:
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pts/2151735769.html


Well hed have to custom make a mount for it because nobody makes one not meyer not snoway not boss nobody i checkd because when i was looking at down sizing out of my f150 i lookd which is how i ended up in this cherokee which is awesome so i am looking for a twin of it


----------



## VBigFord20

Kevin I think Boss and Meyer both make mounts for rangers. I know of more then one ranger in the area running Boss plows and a bunch that run meyers. I don't plan to put a plow on this truck, but it would be a good driveway truck if I wanted too.

Plus, even if I needed to make a custom mount, thats nothing a couple of hours with a grinder and welder could not fix.


----------



## suzuki0702

VBigFord20;1190226 said:


> Well, I got little sleep Thursday and Friday with the snow, then Saturday morning I took the plow off and unloaded all the ballast, hitched up my big trailer and drove out to Indiana to pick up my new gem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very clean 94 Ranger 4x4 with 91,000. It will be nice not having to drive the 250 everyplace at 10mpg anymore.


brother has a ranger, and with those tires your going to get nowhere near 17mpg. id say 15 is more realistic. the 4.0 is a gas suckin pig. he runs stock tires ( also plows with it) and is getting 13-15 mixed driving.. keep your speed at 60 and you might get 17


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;1191201 said:


> Kevin I think Boss and Meyer both make mounts for rangers. I know of more then one ranger in the area running Boss plows and a bunch that run meyers. I don't plan to put a plow on this truck, but it would be a good driveway truck if I wanted too.
> 
> Plus, even if I needed to make a custom mount, thats nothing a couple of hours with a grinder and welder could not fix.


Then all of there mount things are wrong or people are making custom mounts for them. But like i said i lookd and i just lookd again and none of them do


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;1191277 said:


> Then all of there mount things are wrong or people are making custom mounts for them. But like i said i lookd and i just lookd again and none of them do


any plow maker will make one all you got 2 do is call them and they will make 1 for you


----------



## kc2006

Kevin, Kash forgot to mention you gotta be a baller like him to get them to make it though :O


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kc2006;1191774 said:


> Kevin, Kash forgot to mention you gotta be a baller like him to get them to make it though :O


kurt if i had yours or chad or clappers money i wouldnt of been worried about it.


----------



## Young Pup




----------



## kc2006

KGRlandscapeing;1191781 said:


> kurt if i had yours or chad or clappers money i wouldnt of been worried about it.


lol don't put me in their boat. They're the ballers around here! payup


----------



## kashman

kc2006;1191774 said:


> Kevin, Kash forgot to mention you gotta be a baller like him to get them to make it though :O


funny you should say that baller been my nic name for a long time


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing here, been so since shortly before 9am


----------



## AutumnLeaf

Just getting to 2" here. Bout time we got a good push in Columbus.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Do you guys like plowing with company in the truck or alone. Id rather be alone so i can scream and yell and what not. But i was just wondering if some people like to have somebody in the truck to bother them.


----------



## kashman

solo is the only way 2 go iv done it both ways


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;1192620 said:


> Do you guys like plowing with company in the truck or alone. Id rather be alone so i can scream and yell and what not. But i was just wondering if some people like to have somebody in the truck to bother them.


Sometimes if its real late and I have been up for a while I don't mind someone just to keep me up. 99% of the time I like to be alone. My girl has asked to come with me a few times, but I think I might scare her if she comes.

I'm ready for whatever tonight brings....


----------



## JohnRoscoe

VBigFord20;1192644 said:


> My girl has asked to come with me a few times, but I think I might scare her if she comes.
> ]


I took my wife out once and she puked all over the road. I keep the defroster cranked and the windows half-open, so the heat-cold and back and forth got to her I guess. The sidewalk guys had a big laugh over the orange ice!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

JohnRoscoe;1192718 said:


> I took my wife out once and she puked all over the road. I keep the defroster cranked and the windows half-open, so the heat-cold and back and forth got to her I guess. The sidewalk guys had a big laugh over the orange ice!


I figured there would be some stories like this with small cabs going back and borth lots of dry heat and slamming in to things curbs cracks and man hole covers


----------



## PeterG

Well this storm sucks. First pass I made I get to the pile and go to lift and the blade won't lift. Last time I ever buy a used plow.


----------



## f250man

Yea it seems who ever I take plowing only last one time they get tired of the hrs in the truck plus the back and forth all day and night. I would rather be alone. And most of the time me and Clap are shooting the **** for hrs while out plowing


----------



## Lux Lawn

I would rather plow by myself also, I have taken my wife before. She hates the back and forth and my phone ringing all the time. Plus she works enough, she doesn't need to be there, only if we have to go somewhere we might stop and clean a place.

I hope it doesn't snow this weekend so we can watch the playoff games, let it snow Mon-Thurs. Leave the weekend to us.


----------



## kc2006

I prefer to be alone, but my girl likes going. If it's weekend snows or when she's on vacation she goes. She'll sleep probably have the time. I've had her plow a few times while I do walks too.

We got a good 3" here, started at 2ish this afternoon, radar looks like it's done unless the wind changes and we get lake effect. Hit everything once, I'll do all the commercials again in the am to clean them off. Oh well, easy money.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I just got in, been out since 2 pm. We have a solid 4" and now the wind is picking up and calling for 1-2 tonight. Talked to Brock earlier and he had the same amount. I got the route done once minus the church i do. I stopped and did the hotel walks and throw some salt on them and i drive to the back and there is a light pole in my snow drift, guess a semi hit it. I coned it off and took pictures jsut for records. I did hit something.... a shrub! I even mow the place but just swung the plow too wide. Easy fix. Off to bed be safe guys.


----------



## VBigFord20

Well I did everything once. As I was headed home the snow was picking up again. There was a solid 3"+ everyplace I went. Im going to be out at 4 and do it all over again.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I have to be closing in on the 1ft mark total so far


----------



## PeterG

We've had two good pushes so far.


----------



## clark lawn

2 rounds done, taking a nap then going to clean up a few drives after the roads get plowed.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I am almost finished with second round, been at it since 2 am. I have college classes to go to now then back to clean everything up.


----------



## AutumnLeaf

I had about 3" everywhere I went. About had a heart attack when I broke a line to an angle cylinder at 6:15 PM, lucked out and there was a Carquest nearby and the owner happened to be out clearing the lot with a snow blower. He was really cool, opened back up, got me a hose (bought both sides), AND let me pull up in the back door of the store to change it. That place has free snow plowing the rest of the season...Carquest in Sunbury Ohio, can't say enough good things right now, saved my butt.

It cooled right off after dark, man I felt bad for my sidewalk guys when the wind started picking up.


----------



## kc2006

Gotta love this one. Biggest account I have cried that the bill is too much and I have to cut back on salting. It was salted 9 times, plowed 6. The guy lives in Cleveland and is telling me you don't salt on a day like today because we're supposed to get flurries, you wait till tomorrow when it's done then you salt one time. The other great one, they payed $50 to salt it last year, why's it $110 now? I said because when you signed the contract you wanted all these areas salted and you agreed to it?? 

The crazy part is the property manager lives here and he's on my side saying the lot looks the best it ever has since I took it over this year, yet the owner doesn't care. So you either pizz the owner off doing it too much or pizz the people renting by not doing it enough.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

KC- Not salting enough puts you in a tough spot too. What if there's a slip and fall or a fender bender? Those involved won't care who said what, they'll be coming after you for $$. I'd seriously consider getting a waiver drawn up at least for the owner to sign stating that he accepts all responsibility by not letting you salt at your discretion.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

This had to hurt... This is the lightpull that got knocked over by the semi driver. One thing i noticed... no rebar?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Some pictures from yesterday and today... Mainly took them to use on my website and furture references.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

More pictures...


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Last set...


----------



## kashman

sec 2 last pic has some green and brown in it looks good tho


----------



## kc2006

JohnRoscoe;1193781 said:


> KC- Not salting enough puts you in a tough spot too. What if there's a slip and fall or a fender bender? Those involved won't care who said what, they'll be coming after you for $$. I'd seriously consider getting a waiver drawn up at least for the owner to sign stating that he accepts all responsibility by not letting you salt at your discretion.


Yea I'm faxing over a new price for him to sign on and a waiver. The stupid part is, plaza is 3.75 acres of plowed surface, and he wants 3-4 bags of salt thrown just along the firelane basically! Atleast before the prop manager had me salting entrances, main drive lane, and the first 2 rows of parking.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;1193803 said:


> sec 2 last pic has some green and brown in it looks good tho


**** happens just cover it up with some snow on the next pass deal with it in the spring


----------



## Young Pup

kashman;1193803 said:


> sec 2 last pic has some green and brown in it looks good tho


I had some of that today too. lol Got done about an hour ago, and it is snowing again. All residentials and commercials got done. I did get a nap before I went out to do the residentials though. lol


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

KGRlandscapeing;1193880 said:


> **** happens just cover it up with some snow on the next pass deal with it in the spring


I did one of those too...but way worse haha. It was unmarked and impossible to see.... it was a first time-joined during the event customer....

His business was on a main street and you couldnt see the entry... So i guessed that I found it and found a curb... followed by his front lawn for a truck and a half lengths lol.... He laughed and was like "***** happens... I was gonna have you aerate anyways" lol I'll take a pic if I can. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Geez, now I know why I wait until after rush hour at night to go out and work. Very sad:

http://www2.nbc4i.com/news/2011/jan/12/9/1-dead-4-others-injured-crawford-county-crash-ar-359777/


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

kashman;1193803 said:


> sec 2 last pic has some green and brown in it looks good tho


Thats the church parking lot i do, that picture literally shows the entire size of the lot! So i take advantage of all the room i can.



KGRlandscapeing;1193880 said:


> **** happens just cover it up with some snow on the next pass deal with it in the spring


The grass on that side of the canal bank got burnt bad this summer so it may need work anyways.


----------



## born2farm

nice pictures travis. im gonnna have some up shortly since im stuck home sick. did get caught up on book work finally


----------



## Mattsautobody

At least you had a ford with a western! lol

I never thought I'd notice a difference between my supercab and my bronco, but jeez!! so much harder to get curves...

All my customers except for 3 Flaked out me, I'm so discouraged, and everyone is booked for subs, this is a practice season at best.. Can't even get a bone lol


----------



## clark lawn

Young Pup;1193900 said:


> Geez, now I know why I wait until after rush hour at night to go out and work. Very sad:
> 
> http://www2.nbc4i.com/news/2011/jan/12/9/1-dead-4-others-injured-crawford-county-crash-ar-359777/


this has been all over the tv, the bus hit a municipal plow truck. those guys have no choice bt to be out at rush hour or you wouldnt be getting home.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Mattsautobody;1194785 said:


> At least you had a ford with a western! lol
> 
> I never thought I'd notice a difference between my supercab and my bronco, but jeez!! so much harder to get curves...
> 
> All my customers except for 3 Flaked out me, I'm so discouraged, and everyone is booked for subs, this is a practice season at best.. Can't even get a bone lol


If that was towards me.. Its a Boss plow on the Ford.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;1194798 said:


> this has been all over the tv, the bus hit a municipal plow truck. those guys have no choice bt to be out at rush hour or you wouldnt be getting home.


Oh i knew that. I should have clarified that I am not on the main roads during rush hour. I am out believe me, but interstates and main drags I stay off. I know the back roads well enough that i can get to where I need to go. But the couple that I do are on a main drag so I was on that the other night. People were doing u turns because traffic was stopped and not going anywhere. I just got in the center lane and drove the rest of the way to my stop which was about 3 football fields away from me.


----------



## D&E

This is sad. I know one of the girls who was injured on the bus.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

D&E;1195139 said:


> This is sad. I know one of the girls who was injured on the bus.


That is sad... I'm sorry your friend was hurt.

I was thinking about this subject while I was bidding earlier this year. I found myself glowing over the money I could make and felt guilty.... Cause if you think about it, every time we get slammed with snow like we all dream about someone dies...

It is sad, and is a depressing realty that we are all mortal.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

DaytonBioLawns;1196128 said:


> That is sad... I'm sorry your friend was hurt.
> 
> I was thinking about this subject while I was bidding earlier this year. I found myself glowing over the money I could make and felt guilty.... Cause if you think about it, every time we get slammed with snow like we all dream about someone dies...
> 
> It is sad, and is a depressing realty that we are all mortal.


Prepare for the worst, hope for the best The only thing you can do is be aware


----------



## born2farm

Well still stuck home sick....getitn lots of book work done


----------



## kc2006

So it continues with me. Another place called and cried that the bill was too much, ready for this. 5 pushes, 6 salts, and 2 sidewalk cleanings. Mind you they keep saying we had the snowiest december on record here. The manager was like I only saw you here one time last month (plowed in the day), so my response was "So ever day that it snowed and you came to work and the lot was wet pavement only, did it make you wonder why it was so clean? The pavement isn't heated" shes like well i'm not saying you didn't do it. So now I have to get them to sign every time I'm there. So I said "so the people that bake at night and ignore me when I pound on the window to get them to move their cars, they'll actually sign?" lol. 

Now I get to call the district and ask her what the deal is and talk her out of wasting time getting me to sign.


----------



## LHK2

We had 12 inches fall in Independence to Richfield from 5 am to 10 am. Thats after the 4 to 5 fell earlier. Goto the Noaa website and get snow fall totals. We print it out every six hrs and email our accounts when a truck arrives on site and as to what is being done. They can't say then they don't remember. Eliminates the headaches when coming to billing, we also bill at the end of every week, again it's still fresh in there memory.


----------



## stcroixjoe

kc2006;1196458 said:


> So it continues with me. Another place called and cried that the bill was too much, ready for this. 5 pushes, 6 salts, and 2 sidewalk cleanings. Mind you they keep saying we had the snowiest december on record here. The manager was like I only saw you here one time last month (plowed in the day), so my response was "So ever day that it snowed and you came to work and the lot was wet pavement only, did it make you wonder why it was so clean? The pavement isn't heated" shes like well i'm not saying you didn't do it. So now I have to get them to sign every time I'm there.  So I said "so the people that bake at night and ignore me when I pound on the window to get them to move their cars, they'll actually sign?" lol.
> 
> Now I get to call the district and ask her what the deal is and talk her out of wasting time getting me to sign.


The guy I sub for has ticket books that we have to get the managers of the stores to sign when we are done they also get a copy. It kinda sucks for us going in the stores and waiting for the manager to sign it but also when he bills there are no disputes on what was done


----------



## kc2006

I think the big problem is, corp counts any expenses against the manager's sales so the manager doesn't get their bonuses if expenses are too high. Last year I never had a problem, and they gave me another store this year, the other store was over 1000 last month and nothing was said because it was the manager that had this store last year. New manager is just freaking out because she's new I think.

I swear the guy that owns these places around here loves young women to run his stuff, all the managers are 21 or younger women, districts are maybe 25.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Went and got me a droid tonight, my blackberry didn't have any sound so i just upgraded early. The thing has an 8mp camera thats crazy!


----------



## clark lawn

kc2006;1196631 said:


> I think the big problem is, corp counts any expenses against the manager's sales so the manager doesn't get their bonuses if expenses are too high. Last year I never had a problem, and they gave me another store this year, the other store was over 1000 last month and nothing was said because it was the manager that had this store last year. New manager is just freaking out because she's new I think.
> 
> I swear the guy that owns these places around here loves young women to run his stuff, all the managers are 21 or younger women, districts are maybe 25.


just like when he owned all the Micky D's around here. All young and hot.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clark lawn;1196867 said:


> just like when he owned all the Micky D's around here. All young and hot.


Thats how you protect ur male bottom line


----------



## f250man

Been there Kevin. It sucks having to wait to have it signed but in the long run it will save time and aggravation at billing time. I use to have to wake someone up at the fire stations I did to get it signed since the township didn't trust I was there and they called me to plow them and get a contract from me.


----------



## Mattsautobody

my monthly contracts, i just do them whenever it snows, because they live close and give good referrals
and there isn't any nonsense on that part


----------



## clark lawn

KGRlandscapeing;1196943 said:


> Thats how you protect ur male bottom line


thats were my first wife came from.


----------



## buddy4781

Went to clean up my best account and found a beater of a plow truck in the lot. Come to find out that the blade is stuck to the right and will no longer angle. It's at a dealership and will be like a small coat on a big man in that place. If I loose the account they will call back after a few cars get banged up a couple of times. Sure hope I don't loose this one it's a great account. I'm using a Bobcat with an 8' pusher that I can back drag. Great setup for this account.


----------



## Burkartsplow

buddy4781;1200044 said:


> Went to clean up my best account and found a beater of a plow truck in the lot. Come to find out that the blade is stuck to the right and will no longer angle. It's at a dealership and will be like a small coat on a big man in that place. If I loose the account they will call back after a few cars get banged up a couple of times. Sure hope I don't loose this one it's a great account. I'm using a Bobcat with an 8' pusher that I can back drag. Great setup for this account.


So did you lose the account? Didn't you have them sign a contract? I hear stories of guys loosing accounts, but they did not have the client sign a contract in the beginning of the season to protect themselves. That is your fault for not protecting yourself.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I currently dont have contracts but only do one com. property plowing wise right now. Altho I did just schedule a contract law class in the spring at school, its not required but I believe that it may be one class that will actually be usefull!


----------



## kashman

contracts are signed for every job i do. if im working for money you get a contract . I have customers that i golf go 2 sports games with for 18 years that still sign contract. moneys money


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Chad, What is going on? Going to clean the plow up a bit and check over all the bolts again to make sure everything is on the up and up. Maybe get to do a little salting tomorrow depending on where the temps fall.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1200438 said:


> Hey Chad, What is going on? Going to clean the plow up a bit and check over all the bolts again to make sure everything is on the up and up. Maybe get to do a little salting tomorrow depending on where the temps fall.


cleaned the truck and plow up on sat . ill be salting if it rains then i can charge for a liquid app 2


----------



## buddy4781

Burkartsplow;1200384 said:


> So did you lose the account? Didn't you have them sign a contract? I hear stories of guys loosing accounts, but they did not have the client sign a contract in the beginning of the season to protect themselves. That is your fault for not protecting yourself.


Haven't lost it yet. We can't agree on contract terms. Corp. wants a firm price for the year. My responce was How much is my car worth? and related the two. The dealership agreed to a per hour and per pound price but corp. won't go along with it. So, I'm working as they need service. It was either bully my way into work or let it go to someone else. The GM likes me and lets me do what is needed, never questions anything and I get paid in two days. It was just heart stopping to see the plow truck sitting there. And you're right, No contract, shame on me.


----------



## Burkartsplow

buddy4781;1200511 said:


> Haven't lost it yet. We can't agree on contract terms. Corp. wants a firm price for the year. My responce was How much is my car worth? and related the two. The dealership agreed to a per hour and per pound price but corp. won't go along with it. So, I'm working as they need service. It was either bully my way into work or let it go to someone else. The GM likes me and lets me do what is needed, never questions anything and I get paid in two days. It was just heart stopping to see the plow truck sitting there. And you're right, No contract, shame on me.


Are you not able to figure out a seasonal price for them? I have 40% of clients on a fixed seasonal price, but I have done my research over the years figuring out a price that is fair to me and my client. I dont understand your response in saying how much is my car worth and relating the two to the dealer. Please explain? As you can see no snow today here in Northern Ohio and I am bored. Sorry for the quiz. Thanks


----------



## kc2006

I get everyone to sign contracts but really they aren't going to protect us. Someone backs out mid season on an account that will make you say 10g for the winter. By the time you'd have an attorney and court costs, you won't get jack. A friend had an account that was set up for 3 years, 1.5 years in the place "fired" him, there was still 20k left, he took them to court, won the case, the place didn't pay and then sued him back for some bs reason, and were out clean. In the end, he had around 6 grand in all the court crap.

It's like the couple times I've been burnt for one or two hundred bucks, it's not even worth going to small claims court, you'll never see the money and have to pay what 70 bucks in court fee. If someone ditches you mid season, move on and get a new account.


----------



## Young Pup

buddy4781;1200511 said:


> Haven't lost it yet. We can't agree on contract terms. Corp. wants a firm price for the year. My responce was How much is my car worth? and related the two. The dealership agreed to a per hour and per pound price but corp. won't go along with it. So, I'm working as they need service. It was either bully my way into work or let it go to someone else. The GM likes me and lets me do what is needed, never questions anything and I get paid in two days. It was just heart stopping to see the plow truck sitting there. And you're right, No contract, shame on me.


It is at a dealership right? Are you 100 % certain it is not there for work to be done? If so ask the gm since he likes you so well.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

freezing rain advisory for tonight and rush hour tomorrow.. i hate freezing rain!!!


----------



## buddy4781

Burkartsplow;1200565 said:


> Are you not able to figure out a seasonal price for them? I have 40% of clients on a fixed seasonal price, but I have done my research over the years figuring out a price that is fair to me and my client. I dont understand your response in saying how much is my car worth and relating the two to the dealer. Please explain? As you can see no snow today here in Northern Ohio and I am bored. Sorry for the quiz. Thanks


This is my second year in the biz and I like to work by the hour and pound, it just seems most fair for everyone.

My car value can not be determanded by telling you that it is a 98 Buick. How many miles are on it. How does it drive, what condition are the tires, shocks, brakes and front end in. Is there any damage to the body that needs repaired. Oh don't forget to chrck the engine and transmission also. Now I can better tell you what your car is worth.

It's winter,how much is it going to cost to get my lot plowed and salted? Can you tell me how many events and how bad each one will be. Do you want to move the cars each time it snows? How many snow ball fights are your sales staff going to have while I sit in thte bobcat getting paid? Will we have more snow or ice? How much salt do I need to buy?

That's my car's value VS How much will it cost for snow removal this year.


----------



## buddy4781

Young Pup;1200665 said:


> It is at a dealership right? Are you 100 % certain it is not there for work to be done? If so ask the gm since he likes you so well.


Yes it is a dealership and they purchased it from a car rental place. On good terms with the GM and I know he will be fair with me. He likes me because I understand the car business.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well this morning I got a call regarding my plow i was selling that was planned to be fabricated to my tractor. Sold the blade, get home and get a text from my dealer saying they got a snow blower in that I was looking for. Wanted a single stage that I can put in the back of my truck myself. So went and picked me up a home owner used Ariends 5hp single stage snow blower for 150 bucks. Should make sidewalks a hell of a lot easier especially when I have my girl friend helping me.


----------



## Burkartsplow

buddy4781;1200854 said:


> This is my second year in the biz and I like to work by the hour and pound, it just seems most fair for everyone.
> 
> My car value can not be determanded by telling you that it is a 98 Buick. How many miles are on it. How does it drive, what condition are the tires, shocks, brakes and front end in. Is there any damage to the body that needs repaired. Oh don't forget to chrck the engine and transmission also. Now I can better tell you what your car is worth.
> 
> It's winter,how much is it going to cost to get my lot plowed and salted? Can you tell me how many events and how bad each one will be. Do you want to move the cars each time it snows? How many snow ball fights are your sales staff going to have while I sit in thte bobcat getting paid? Will we have more snow or ice? How much salt do I need to buy?
> 
> That's my car's value VS How much will it cost for snow removal this year.


Still Lost ? I maybe acting like an idiot, but I know I am not, but I still cant see why you cant figure out a seasonal price for this account. First you ask them what the scope of service is going to be for the property. For example you have a 2 inch trigger to service the account. They may just want you to keep the drive lanes open during an event, then once the event is over, they move the cars and clean up the rest of the lot. Salting will be done after every time you plow the lot/drive lanes and when icy conditions occur. This is just an example and you are starting to get the point. Figure out what you usually charge per service for this account, which should be easy since that is how you are doing it now (I know you are doing hourly and per pound, but you should have some idea how long it take to clear 2"-4" and amount of product you are using). Next you look at previous year snow fall totals for your area and figure out how many times you will push snow for that area and add a couple of on over flow. Multiply that by your per service price and there you have a seasonal price for them. Also take into account how the lot looks during a snow event. What I am saying is I have accounts that have so much traffic that I dont need to use as much product as another account that usually has very little traffic in the lot besides in the beginning of the morning and at quitting time. Now a dealership usually is pretty active and the drive lanes should stay clear most of the day and you will not have to service/ use more salt then another lot that sees very little. That can work in your favor if you can get them to sign a seasonal contract as you are making more payup in the end. Well I am sorry for rambling on, but I am just trying to help. Good Luck


----------



## buddy4781

Burkartsplow;1200888 said:


> Still Lost ? I maybe acting like an idiot, but I know I am not, but I still cant see why you cant figure out a seasonal price for this account. First you ask them what the scope of service is going to be for the property. For example you have a 2 inch trigger to service the account. They may just want you to keep the drive lanes open during an event, then once the event is over, they move the cars and clean up the rest of the lot. Salting will be done after every time you plow the lot/drive lanes and when icy conditions occur. This is just an example and you are starting to get the point. Figure out what you usually charge per service for this account, which should be easy since that is how you are doing it now (I know you are doing hourly and per pound, but you should have some idea how long it take to clear 2"-4" and amount of product you are using). Next you look at previous year snow fall totals for your area and figure out how many times you will push snow for that area and add a couple of on over flow. Multiply that by your per service price and there you have a seasonal price for them. Also take into account how the lot looks during a snow event. What I am saying is I have accounts that have so much traffic that I dont need to use as much product as another account that usually has very little traffic in the lot besides in the beginning of the morning and at quitting time. Now a dealership usually is pretty active and the drive lanes should stay clear most of the day and you will not have to service/ use more salt then another lot that sees very little. That can work in your favor if you can get them to sign a seasonal contract as you are making more payup in the end. Well I am sorry for rambling on, but I am just trying to help. Good Luck


This is a new dealership and the only thing they know is that they want it clean. I did give them a price for a full service ( moving cars, plowing and salting everything) but that rarely happens. mostly its clearing drive lanes, service entrances and a hill to an upper lot. the north side and the upper lot get a good amount of drifting and require me being in there multiple times/day. Right now things are working out well, the GM is happy with the price. It's just business and corp. is trying to save money by using there own equipment. You need to know that I just showed up after the first snow and started taking care of the place.


----------



## Burkartsplow

buddy4781;1200906 said:


> This is a new dealership and the only thing they know is that they want it clean. I did give them a price for a full service ( moving cars, plowing and salting everything) but that rarely happens. mostly its clearing drive lanes, service entrances and a hill to an upper lot. the north side and the upper lot get a good amount of drifting and require me being in there multiple times/day. Right now things are working out well, the GM is happy with the price. It's just business and corp. is trying to save money by using there own equipment. You need to know that I just showed up after the first snow and started taking care of the place.


Good Luck and hopefully they realize you are the professional and stick with you the whole season. Keep us updated and have a good one. :salute:


----------



## kashman

Elwer Lawn Care;1200867 said:


> Well this morning I got a call regarding my plow i was selling that was planned to be fabricated to my tractor. Sold the blade, get home and get a text from my dealer saying they got a snow blower in that I was looking for. Wanted a single stage that I can put in the back of my truck myself. So went and picked me up a home owner used Ariends 5hp single stage snow blower for 150 bucks. Should make sidewalks a hell of a lot easier especially when I have my girl friend helping me.


iv got a few of the 7hp 1s they are the cats azz will blast thew aprons like butter. dont forget you have life time on the paddles


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;1200867 said:


> Well this morning I got a call regarding my plow i was selling that was planned to be fabricated to my tractor. Sold the blade, get home and get a text from my dealer saying they got a snow blower in that I was looking for. Wanted a single stage that I can put in the back of my truck myself. So went and picked me up a home owner used Ariends 5hp single stage snow blower for 150 bucks. Should make sidewalks a hell of a lot easier especially when I have my girl friend helping me.


I had one like that i sold last year for 120 but i like it it was easy to use but its no match for the toro single stage i have


----------



## clark lawn

well no ice/freezin rain here yet.


----------



## clark lawn

we better get to posting, the michigan thread is only 130 posts behind us now


----------



## Lux Lawn

KGRlandscapeing;1201110 said:


> I had one like that i sold last year for 120 but i like it it was easy to use but its no match for the toro single stage i have


I got a couple of the Toro's, they seem to do alright from what my employees say.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ice here this morning, but luckly there was a slight layer of snow or somethign first so its not too bad untill it gets driven over.


----------



## Easy

Elwer Lawn Care;1203182 said:


> Ice here this morning, but luckly there was a slight layer of snow or somethign first so its not too bad untill it gets driven over.


Same here, not even a complete coating. A little salt and all will be well.....


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Fort Wayne Indiana area is a lot worse, have been watchign the news overthere and all they have is strickly ice with lots of the highways closed down.


----------



## LawnmastersMike

We just got rain down here. Looks like a good bit of snow in the forecast!


----------



## JohnRoscoe

They actually canceled school here... but I'm having trouble justifying salting most places.


----------



## Young Pup

JohnRoscoe;1203252 said:


> They actually canceled school here... but I'm having trouble justifying salting most places.


Wow, I was out this am too and did not salt anything here. They were just wet at 4:30 am. Then we got some light snow come in and I still did not go back out. Drove by the lots a little bit ago and they are wet. Probably from the salt water that was still laying there.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ALL schools were closed here today. Our college usually delays but they didn't today, in return our classes were only half full, who would of thought!


----------



## clark lawn

we had some rain here it was still 35 when i got up this morning. temp is falling today, now we getting some snow.


----------



## kashman

salts down plows are still off trucks


----------



## born2farm

well things were pretty slick here this morning. Started getting wrecks about 4:30. Responded to two of them and then school got in the way. Passed out 4 times at school and got my first ambulance ride. You know how embarassing passing out is while on stage as President of the FFA running a meeting? lol Doctor told me to sleep and not leave the house for 3 days minimum. Thats gonna go over well with snow on the way.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;1203814 said:


> salts down plows are still off trucks


Looks like another salting in the AM if the weather stays the same and maybe another one on Friday since it seems like we are not going to get much of anything unless the lake effect kicks in.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1203904 said:


> Looks like another salting in the AM if the weather stays the same and maybe another one on Friday since it seems like we are not going to get much of anything unless the lake effect kicks in.


yep its all fine by me if i can salt every day ill be buying 4 trucks next fall instead of 2


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;1203932 said:


> yep its all fine by me if i can salt every day ill be buying 4 trucks next fall instead of 2


YESSS! Thumbs Up


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

My snow pusher with a recent update. I took the idea from a buddy. Orig made it with 3/4" plywood but it chiped to easy so replaced it with a piece of poly today. Works great on sidewalks on light snows instead of constantly scooping the snow.


----------



## buddy4781

Wish I had a camara today! found two guys shoveling bulk salt into a snowez spreader. One drove while the other set on the tailgate breaking up the chunks of salt so they would go through the spreader. Quess you had to be there it was funny at the time.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

buddy4781;1204469 said:


> Wish I had a camara today! found two guys shoveling bulk salt into a snowez spreader. One drove while the other set on the tailgate breaking up the chunks of salt so they would go through the spreader. Quess you had to be there it was funny at the time.


haha come by one of my properties pics haha! Last storm my tailgater went down and I was with my father (rare now-a-days) and he drove as I threw salt out of my salt box... :laughing: just like the old days!

My rig looks so ghetto right now... missing tailgate....broken spreader (snowex)... HUGE DENT!! from a hit and run.... tires are pretty bad right now on my old truck (getting through this season...adding winter only for the next few on all trucks)... Oh well... I'm making good money with minimal expense.

No one laugh at the blue POS with the MD75 running around dayton haha! I'm getting it fixed and adding an 07 6.7 Cummins 3500DRW as soon as I can make it south... this storm f*ed that up lol.....

I'm sure I'll show up in the "look at this lowballer-ohio" thread lol... I look like an uninsured starving college kid... I swear I'm not lol....

If only we had more cameras around buddy! you might catch me doing something like that haha.


----------



## buddy4781

DaytonBioLawns;1204477 said:


> haha come by one of my properties pics haha! Last storm my tailgater went down and I was with my father (rare now-a-days) and he drove as I threw salt out of my salt box... :laughing: just like the old days!
> 
> My rig looks so ghetto right now... missing tailgate....broken spreader (snowex)... HUGE DENT!! from a hit and run.... tires are pretty bad right now on my old truck (getting through this season...adding winter only for the next few on all trucks)... Oh well... I'm making good money with minimal expense.
> 
> No one laugh at the blue POS with the MD75 running around dayton haha! I'm getting it fixed and adding an 07 6.7 Cummins 3500DRW as soon as I can make it south... this storm f*ed that up lol.....
> 
> I'm sure I'll show up in the "look at this lowballer-ohio" thread lol... I look like an uninsured starving college kid... I swear I'm not lol....
> 
> If only we had more cameras around buddy! you might catch me doing something like that haha.


I have to give the boys credit. They were doing the best with what they had, saving a ton of money using bulk salt over bagged. I just know that one day they will look back and say, Remember when. These boys are hard working young men. I just hope they take turns riding the tailgate, it would be rough being the tailgate guy alll of the time.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Got lucky last night and got filmed for the news. We are on the video at the beginning. Check it out, pretty cool I think :waving:

http://www.whiotv.com/weather/26543598/detail.html


----------



## kashman

ohiogreenworks;1204578 said:


> Got lucky last night and got filmed for the news. We are on the video at the beginning. Check it out, pretty cool I think :waving:
> 
> http://www.whiotv.com/weather/26543598/detail.html


nice of them 2 throw your number up on the screen for you


----------



## JohnRoscoe

ohiogreenworks;1204578 said:


> Got lucky last night and got filmed for the news. We are on the video at the beginning. Check it out, pretty cool I think :waving:
> 
> http://www.whiotv.com/weather/26543598/detail.html


Nice piece, ought to get the phone ringing today. That's a pretty cool truck with the side lift, perfect for a snowblower!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Thanks, yeah they did a better job advertising wise than I thought! We put that lift on there and it is really nice, lots of fab work but it is worth it now!

Edit: apparently the video is not active anymore, trying to get a copy of it from them. If I can get one, I'll post it.


----------



## buddy4781

ohiogreenworks;1204578 said:


> Got lucky last night and got filmed for the news. We are on the video at the beginning. Check it out, pretty cool I think :waving:
> 
> http://www.whiotv.com/weather/26543598/detail.html


Dude! I hate to be the one to tell you but that's not what we call "getting lucky"


----------



## ohiogreenworks

buddy4781;1205534 said:


> Dude! I hate to be the one to tell you but that's not what we call "getting lucky"


Haha you are right, my bad. Will choose better words next time!


----------



## kc2006

Ok I gotta add to my stories about people crying!!! 

Place that wants to sign Everytime I do it and cried I did it too much had district call at 845pm to see if I was still going to do it!! She's like well I wanted to make sure you were still doing it because you haven't showed up yet. They close at 9 so I figured I'd wait. I get to talk to her in the morning about it all, she said she's never been a district before and the gm is new to management too, looks like I get to school her to just let me do my thing and not worry about it.


----------



## Burkartsplow

it snowed last night


----------



## Easy

Burkartsplow;1206323 said:


> it snowed last night


We got 3-4" out here in LeRoy......


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Almost 2" here, plowed everything


----------



## kc2006

We got a good 3-4 by 10pm, then at 530 it was a white out, dumped easily 1.5-2" in some places so had to redo some. Nice!


----------



## clark lawn

people are so F'ed up. walking out of my shop this afetrnoon and some guys stops and asks if i can plow his drive right up the street before 4 when his wife gets homethis is at 315-320. i tell him ya i can hit it right now for you, i know the area so i tell him it will be $35 cash before i plow it. then he says never mind that is way to much your crazy, what happened to you guys plowing drives for 10-15 bucks. 
he will look on craigslist and find somebody more reasonable. so much for it being the big emergency to get it plowed.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

I don't know how much we got here. Something around 5-6 inches. Most places were plowed twice. Some even 3 times. Didn't sleep in something like 29 hours. Going back to bed now. Really nice storm. payup


----------



## kashman

well the old lady uses max with wings so i fig i would 2


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;1207205 said:


> well the old lady uses max with wings so i fig i would 2


chad you need a new cutting edge


----------



## Young Pup

Good afternoon from a very cold Columbus, Ohio. Finally went to be last night about midnight and got out of bed at 10 am. I am ready for a nap right now. lol Trying to get motivated to see what the weather is going to be here the next few days. Getting ready to hope over on skyeye. This storm seems to have been a very tiring one for me. Seems like it took forever to get done with. The resi's took forever for some reason. I got out of the truck and used a snowblower some yesterday to keep me from falling asleep. Plus it just made more sense to use that then fight it with the truck while being tired. Did not want to make any mistake and hit something.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

WTH happened? We let friggin Michigan beat us in post count? Lol. I blame Facebook since 90% of us are on there


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1208267 said:


> WTH happened? We let friggin Michigan beat us in post count? Lol. I blame Facebook since 90% of us are on there


ya none of us have 50 post convos going on anymore


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1208267 said:


> WTH happened? We let friggin Michigan beat us in post count? Lol. I blame Facebook since 90% of us are on there


I am on there but not 24/7. I think it is ridiculous that people put on there, going to the store, getting milk, getting a haircut. In the middle of a workout. Who the #@!$ cares you are the store or doing a workout. Some people on there need to get a life.

Whew, I feel better. :laughing:


----------



## kashman

Young Pup;1208419 said:


> I am on there but not 24/7. I think it is ridiculous that people put on there, going to the store, getting milk, getting a haircut. In the middle of a workout. Who the #@!$ cares you are the store or doing a workout. Some people on there need to get a life.
> 
> Whew, I feel better. :laughing:


yes they do my bros wife is 1 of them


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;1207846 said:


> chad you need a new cutting edge


that edge was new this year run 2-3 edges a year


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;1208433 said:


> that edge was new this year run 2-3 edges a year


holy crap and ya people like that i hide on facebook so i dont have to see there useless lifes


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;1208686 said:


> holy crap and ya people like that i hide on facebook so i dont have to see there useless lifes


i hide on the book if i dont iv got 10 people chating i cant talk 2 1 person let alone 10


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1208267 said:


> WTH happened? We let friggin Michigan beat us in post count? Lol. I blame Facebook since 90% of us are on there


They may have more posts then us,but if you look at how many people visit there thread they have double the amount of visits then us but just a few more posts then us. We only post quality info. That state up north are just a bunch of chatty cathies is all. You guys get what I am saying. On another note I guess I feel asleep last night on the dinning room floor right outside the kitchen of my future in laws house at 10pm while wrestling with the dog. They just through a blanket on me and walked over me the rest of the night. Lisa told them I have not gotten much sleep this week and they got a good laugh out of it I guess. But I'm telling you that floor never felt so comfortable.


----------



## Scottscape

I think columbus should've seen a level 2 emergency. 670 was **** till about 5 am. I literally sat on 670 for 2 hrs to go about 4 miles.


----------



## Young Pup

Level 2 would have been nice, employers downtown should have been sending their employees home early that is for sure.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1208267 said:


> I blame Facebook since 90% of us are on there


I agree, and besides its easier to talk on facebook and you don't have to keep refreshing the page. Or just pick up the phone and text.



KGRlandscapeing;1208271 said:


> ya none of us have 50 post convos going on anymore


Didn't we used to call that the Ron and Tom hour or something like that??


----------



## kc2006

Haha I remember the Ron and Tom love affair! 

Now clapper just makes love to all his money.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ha I believe it. I pull up facebook on my droid every morning while i lay in bed trying to wake up and I swear he is headed out to salt every morning at about 2 am lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;1209884 said:


> Ha I believe it. I pull up facebook on my droid every morning while i lay in bed trying to wake up and I swear he is headed out to salt every morning at about 2 am lol


ron and tom show when tom starts getting upset that its still winter time


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

ya im sure he is loving it now tho. Now i catch myself texting and sending pictures back and forth to others on here in the middle of the night.


----------



## clark lawn

Elwer Lawn Care;1209884 said:


> Ha I believe it. I pull up facebook on my droid every morning while i lay in bed trying to wake up and I swear he is headed out to salt every morning at about 2 am lol


ya even when we havent had any snow in a week he still has to go salt. LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

clark lawn;1210319 said:


> ya even when we havent had any snow in a week he still has to go salt. LOL


well ya his eggs for breakfast and his applebees for lunch


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well.. 4 wheel drive doesn't work unless i lock my hubs, and now my plow is pushing a lot of fluid out


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Elwer Lawn Care;1211296 said:


> Well.. 4 wheel drive doesn't work unless i lock my hubs, and now my plow is pushing a lot of fluid out


Sounds like the typical Ford locking hub issue. Most guys upgrade them to the milemarker hubs or the warn ones. I just got my pissing plow fixed today. Packing nuts on all 3 rams were loose


----------



## Scottscape

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1211450 said:


> Sounds like the typical Ford locking hub issue. Most guys upgrade them to the milemarker hubs or the warn ones. I just got my pissing plow fixed today. Packing nuts on all 3 rams were loose


or its the vacuum pump. My vac pump is junk on my 08. I keep the hubs locked in the winter and just switch it from 2wd to 4wd


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Scottscape;1211458 said:


> or its the vacuum pump. My vac pump is junk on my 08. I keep the hubs locked in the winter and just switch it from 2wd to 4wd


I have manual locking hubs. The factory vacuum pumps can have issues so when we buy we try to buy manual lockers to simplify the issue. Been that way since 1984 with my father's trucks.

Switch out to manual lockers by warn. Just lock them (bend down and turn the center with your fingers; ya that easy... no complicated tools) when it is in the 30's and when you put yourself in the position to need it (offroad driving). That is what I do. I unlock mine between storms...just locked 'em for the last storm.... it is easier than cleaning the truck off.

Don't get "drive line bind" I always worry about that on used manual locker cars so I have my mechanic check the components to make sure nothing was messed up by someone who didn't know how to use it.

Hopefully your plow is okay and your truck will lock those hubs when you need it. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I was worried about running it lock all the time but dealer said to just unlock if going long distances since i only need it for plowing its no biggie. Idk what im going to do, the dealer wants 60 bucks to look at it if it ends up not being a warranty claim but if the hubs need replace they are covered just not the vacum system.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Elwer Lawn Care;1211723 said:


> I was worried about running it lock all the time but dealer said to just unlock if going long distances since i only need it for plowing its no biggie. Idk what im going to do, the dealer wants 60 bucks to look at it if it ends up not being a warranty claim but if the hubs need replace they are covered just not the vacum system.


I wouldn't worry too much about it... You can drive long distances locked but will get worse fuel economy and if you drive thousands of miles will run through components quicker.

I'm worried about your dealer.... that doesn't seem right.... If it isn't warranty they should want your business in their parts and service dept. It makes no sense for them to try to charge just to look when it could be warranty anyways..... Who is your dealer and what manufacturer?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Well my 3yr 36k miles warranty is up, it have 40k on it now. Its a ford dealer, I'm not gonna force the issue too much as i'm hoping to pick up their mowing account and for the fact that i mow/landscape the owners house.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Elwer Lawn Care;1211768 said:


> Well my 3yr 36k miles warranty is up, it have 40k on it now. Its a ford dealer, I'm not gonna force the issue too much as i'm hoping to pick up their mowing account and for the fact that i mow/landscape the owners house.


haha okay. :laughing: I still think he should kiss up to you, but then again I am old fashioned when it comes to those things... and he already got your money!

If you want it I have a 2010 F250 FX4 XL w/t package vehicle I am about to trade in lol.... 1500 miles almost... Going diesel to haul a skid and products, ect. 5.4L V8... guzzles a lot and I never got a blade on her! I was going to but decided not to...:laughing: shouldve gone with my gut! Look at all the snow lol.... oh well

Here I come '07 Quad Cab 3500 DRW CUMMINS yaaaa haha.


----------



## kc2006

I honestly wouldn't even bother with the vac system. They're money pit's. If it's a line thats leaking, it'll soon be the seals in the knuckle/hub, or the pump. Even with all new seals in my front end and a pump that I know works, I wouldn't use them, I have superwinch hubs. Way better, they're all metal construction, not plastic like alot of factory set ups that can grind down and leave you stranded. 

Easy way to see if its the pump, turn the key to on and let it sit for a couple minutes, you'll hear it kick on and off. They're loud, on my 99 it's on the passenger fender. If it's just a vac leak, theres a way to test that with the defrost, I forget what it is exactly, I see them talking about it on ford sites all the time.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

DaytonBioLawns;1211787 said:


> haha okay. :laughing: I still think he should kiss up to you, but then again I am old fashioned when it comes to those things... and he already got your money!
> 
> If you want it I have a 2010 F250 FX4 XL w/t package vehicle I am about to trade in lol.... 1500 miles almost... Going diesel to haul a skid and products, ect. 5.4L V8... guzzles a lot and I never got a blade on her! I was going to but decided not to...:laughing: shouldve gone with my gut! Look at all the snow lol.... oh well
> 
> Here I come '07 Quad Cab 3500 DRW CUMMINS yaaaa haha.


Ya i don't have the money for another truck or the need. I also didnt buy the truck from this dealer, i bought i from a dealer 30 min away as i bought it used.



kc2006;1211796 said:


> I honestly wouldn't even bother with the vac system. They're money pit's. If it's a line thats leaking, it'll soon be the seals in the knuckle/hub, or the pump. Even with all new seals in my front end and a pump that I know works, I wouldn't use them, I have superwinch hubs. Way better, they're all metal construction, not plastic like alot of factory set ups that can grind down and leave you stranded.
> 
> Easy way to see if its the pump, turn the key to on and let it sit for a couple minutes, you'll hear it kick on and off. They're loud, on my 99 it's on the passenger fender. If it's just a vac leak, theres a way to test that with the defrost, I forget what it is exactly, I see them talking about it on ford sites all the time.


Well if the hubs need replaced id be dumb not to have them replaced since they are covered under warranty and then just buy aftermarket ones to have on hand.


----------



## kc2006

I guess spend the 60 bucks to check, but theres only an o ring in the hub itself I think. The seals that go bad are in the knuckle, and on the wheel bearing. Thats why I said it's such a bad design, theres like 4 or 5 places it can fail in the knuckle/hub assembly, and it sounded like you didn't want to chance spending 60 bucks.

If they count all the knuckle as being warrenty that'd be sweet, because it's huge money to have a dealer pull bearings and axle shafts.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

My buddy works at the dealer so idk if i want to just offer 20 bucks for him to look at it and then risk it being under warranty or spend 60 and then it not be covered. Ill decide tomorrow lol


----------



## kashman

warn lockouts 300 on the truck out the door


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sounds good but I can't spend anymore money as we speak.


----------



## kashman

just wait till you manifolds go your looking at 600 for that and its not till its when


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I know its a part of doing business, **** happens and **** costs money to fix lol


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Elwer Lawn Care;1211947 said:


> I know its a part of doing business, **** happens and **** costs money to fix lol


:salute: amen to that.... That is why I am going new this next season. Can't wait to get my 6.7 to try it out so I can decide if the new dodge cab and chassis will be worth the investment....


----------



## kc2006

Sh!t sucks! Lol. Just did ball joints, tie rods, wheel bearings, wheel joints, seals, tires and brakes. I think I was in like 2300ish. I saved huge money doing it all myself, and it's a nice write off.

Now to wait for the next thing to break.


----------



## carl b

kashman;1211944 said:


> just wait till you manifolds go your looking at 600 for that and its not till its when


I don't know **** about Fords but, is that just parts ? If thats labor . why wouldn't you change the bolts to stainless now ?


----------



## kashman

If you can you should


----------



## kc2006

It's best not to f with the bolts unless its spotless or new, that'd be like goin at it with a hooky and not straping up, it's a crap shoot.

So I gotta complain about zoning. I live in the country, Theres a cluster of 7 houses right where I'm at and you can't even see 3. Yet zoning is worse here than in the city. Theyre saying I gotta pay 400 bucks to file a variance, gotta get approval from anyone within 500 feet, and then get it approved by a board, the 400 is non refundable. WTF. The zoning person said I have enough property, but she said it's a toss up if they'll allow it. 

I hate government.


----------



## cotter

Hey Guys, Got a request from the Snow care for Troops people. They are looking for help for military family families in the following cities and zips:
City	State	Zip Code
Ashley	OH	43003
boardman	OH	44512
Broadview Hts	OH	44147
Cleveland	OH	44128
Cleveland	OH	44102
Cleveland Heights	OH	44121
Cleveland Heights	OH	44111
Croton	OH	43013
Elida	OH	45807
Gahanna	OH	43230
lancaster	OH	43130
Lexington	OH	44904
Medina	OH	44256
Monroe	OH	45050
New Paris OH	45347
norwalk	OH	44857
Parma	OH	44134
Parma Heights	OH	44130
Parma Hts.	OH	44130
Solon	OH	44139
Stoutsville	OH	43154
Wadsworth	OH	44281
Wadsworth	OH	44281
If anybody can help out please contact [email protected] or sign up on the website. http://www.bossplow.com/snowcarefortroops

Chad
Thanks Chad


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

kc2006;1212610 said:


> It's best not to f with the bolts unless its spotless or new, that'd be like goin at it with a hooky and not straping up, it's a crap shoot.
> 
> So I gotta complain about zoning. I live in the country, Theres a cluster of 7 houses right where I'm at and you can't even see 3. Yet zoning is worse here than in the city. Theyre saying I gotta pay 400 bucks to file a variance, gotta get approval from anyone within 500 feet, and then get it approved by a board, the 400 is non refundable. WTF. The zoning person said I have enough property, but she said it's a toss up if they'll allow it.
> 
> I hate government.


Kurt that is funny right there lol  a hooky and not strapping up. But that sounds like a crock of bs about the variance. Should ask them what they do with the 400


----------



## kc2006

I'm gunna f them back. I have a detached garage now, it sits like 10-12' behind the house, I'm going to throw up a "breezeway", which will consist of a 2x4 with shingles draped over it. I talked to a few friends and they said they've done it before and it passes as being a connected garage.

I'm either going to connect the current garage and run a 2x4 from it to the new one. Or rip down the old garage and put the new one where it's at and connect it with a real breezeway. I liked the idea of both because I was going to put her car and the quads in the front garage and the back would be all for me. We'll see i guess.


----------



## paradise1229

Government just wants their hands in your pockets! Hate them too! Gotta pay Ceaser's things to Ceaser I guess.

Got back from CENTS 2011 btw. Also had a great time with the family too!


----------



## kashman

kc2006;1212610 said:


> It's best not to f with the bolts unless its spotless or new, that'd be like goin at it with a hooky and not straping up, it's a crap shoot.
> 
> So I gotta complain about zoning. I live in the country, Theres a cluster of 7 houses right where I'm at and you can't even see 3. Yet zoning is worse here than in the city. Theyre saying I gotta pay 400 bucks to file a variance, gotta get approval from anyone within 500 feet, and then get it approved by a board, the 400 is non refundable. WTF. The zoning person said I have enough property, but she said it's a toss up if they'll allow it.
> 
> I hate government.


their is a way around zoning laws pm me and ill let you in on a little secret


----------



## Young Pup

Well, ordered myself a set of pro wings last night. Can't wait to get them on the plow. I got them off of e-bay. They are already on their way.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;1215740 said:


> Well, ordered myself a set of pro wings last night. Can't wait to get them on the plow. I got them off of e-bay. They are already on their way.


how much did you pay for them


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;1215775 said:


> how much did you pay for them


209.00 total.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Young Pup;1215822 said:


> 209.00 total.[/QUOTE
> 
> You paid to much!! I could have gotten them for you at the low low price of $208.99 OTD. Well live and learn I guess. Other then that you will think to yourself how did I ever plow without these. They do a great job. Thumbs Up


----------



## kashman

Young Pup;1215822 said:


> 209.00 total.


dont feel bad i payed 340 for the meyer 1s i got. the only reason i got that price is cause i got 3 sets. they did cut 2hr off of a 5hr route .


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;1215824 said:


> Young Pup;1215822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 209.00 total.[/QUOTE
> 
> You paid to much!! I could have gotten them for you at the low low price of $208.99 OTD. Well live and learn I guess. Other then that you will think to yourself how did I ever plow without these. They do a great job. Thumbs Up
> 
> 
> 
> That penny would have put .0000000000001 gallon of gas in my truck. Darn it anyway. Yeah I can't wait to get them now.
> 
> 
> 
> kashman;1215847 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont feel bad i payed 340 for the meyer 1s i got. the only reason i got that price is cause i got 3 sets. they did cut 2hr off of a 5hr route .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really that much? Well then, I should be in great shape then. I really am looking forward to them now.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## kc2006

They cut a few of my places in half. The one plaza I got everythin has to go to light poles, they're really nice there too, hardly any clean up.

Best 200 you'll spend. I don't even think you can get value like that down town.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

I'd like to know the secret to zoning lol... I have to make some changes on some properties, but a few are pre-existing to the zoning laws so it doesn't matter :laughing:

But really I am open to free advise on how to make my life easier, because the people at our city board hate us lol....and it is always a big hassle to do simple stuff. I've built stuff without them before lol.... because it is against my rights for them to tell me not to if the structure was safe and it was....

zoning board is a bunch of lifeless bums here, with nothing better to do than harass my family and our corporation. They B***** about me doing my lawn stuff when I was 15 out of my outpost garage... no complaint was filed by a neighbor...it was filed by a snooping member of the board lol...

so ya... open to something a lil more ussmileyflag than that ! (KC)


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1215911 said:


> They cut a few of my places in half. The one plaza I got everythin has to go to light poles, they're really nice there too, hardly any clean up.
> 
> Best 200 you'll spend. I don't even think you can get value like that down town.


All these comments are making me kick myself for not getting them sooner.


----------



## born2farm

Hey guys I met with my CPA about starting up an LLC today and she got a lot of things straight for me but I still have some undecided things on my budget I need to figure out. I think I have the main stuff but can you guys through out some stuff I need to figure into the budget, maybe some stuff that most would overlook till half way through the season


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

born2farm;1216330 said:


> Hey guys I met with my CPA about starting up an LLC today and she got a lot of things straight for me but I still have some undecided things on my budget I need to figure out. I think I have the main stuff but can you guys through out some stuff I need to figure into the budget, maybe some stuff that most would overlook till half way through the season


Yupp! Over draft your total by 25% lol...

The reason I tell you this is we never get it right the first time. I didn't and no one I have had business meetings with did. 25% is a good amount of coverage.

Take your total and give it a "mark up" to do the total. Just do ....

Total Expensesx 1.35= Budget


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

born2farm;1216330 said:


> Hey guys I met with my CPA about starting up an LLC today and she got a lot of things straight for me but I still have some undecided things on my budget I need to figure out. I think I have the main stuff but can you guys through out some stuff I need to figure into the budget, maybe some stuff that most would overlook till half way through the season


Tell us more about your services offered and equipment as a real fast background and we might be able to help with it.

With ever service/specialty piece of equipment there is money that is overlooked... trust me. I've been doing this since 2007 and I have talked to people doing it much much mucccchhh longer. Some of which are here on PS like [email protected] He is a young guy in this as well.

If I am ever your way I will give you a shout and we could talk over some business stuff and shoot the $h!t about plows and such. PM me for my cell # or ?'s you don't want up here on the Ohio thread!


----------



## born2farm

Well I will be serving residential and commercial clients. (approx 50res and small 5 commercial on high side) Will be running my truck myself and hiring an employee to run a bobcat for me. Will be doing plowing and salting and will offer snow removeal when needed. Basically full service snow work.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

born2farm;1216361 said:


> Well I will be serving residential and commercial clients. (approx 50res and small 5 commercial on high side) Will be running my truck myself and hiring an employee to run a bobcat for me. Will be doing plowing and salting and will offer snow removeal when needed. Basically full service snow work.


Don't forget all of your consumables... there are a lot of them. Those are things like gas, tires, cutting edges, and oil. There are many more than that but one that is commonly left out is the need for fuses in the truck and on SS's. You have to have them "just in case" so don't forget to calculate that in. Just about every year some piece of machinery blows a fuse and it is so small most people look over stuff like that.

Commercial truck tags, Fire ext., First aid kit, cones/triangles.... your supposed to have them all so you need to charge for that fire ext. check some how don't ya payup if you expand that is when that oversight could cost ya!

OIL..not just gas... a truck uses oil over a time period or mileage. Figure out how much you service uses on the vehicle and put that in... a lot of little guys forget that until they have to go to Valveoline and pay out their @$$ haha.

Just don't forget the simple things. A lot of people complicate their list and miss all of the little parts.

Take collateral on all risks in business or take a high pay out for your huge risk like a vehicle.... a lot of people forget it is just another business.


----------



## born2farm

Most of the stuff you mentioned is under one blanket coverage such as maintenance


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

born2farm;1216390 said:


> Most of the stuff you mentioned is under one blanket coverage such as maintenance


ya we do the same. We right it up as maintenance....just don't make the blanket too small or your feet will get cold.
:laughing:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Hey cleveland guy if you know of anybody hiring east or westside mostly marketing But let me know if you know of anything. Because today my mom was fired after 30 some odd years there outsourcing marketing and she was the marketing manager. Thanks guys any help or idea would be great.


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;1217022 said:


> Hey cleveland guy if you know of anybody hiring east or westside mostly marketing But let me know if you know of anything. Because today my mom was fired after 30 some odd years there outsourcing marketing and she was the marketing manager. Thanks guys any help or idea would be great.


that sucks hope she got a nice check buddys mom got axed from NC bank few years back after 35years she got a check tho


----------



## Burkartsplow

got to plow and salt everything this morning. nice wet snow so did not have to use as much salt on the properties=more money in my pocket. NICE


----------



## kashman

this is for you aaron lakewood go fig


----------



## kc2006

Best part of that was the dude puking on the other dude.


----------



## kashman

kc2006;1217711 said:


> Best part of that was the dude puking on the other dude.


fig he like it seeing as hes in lakewood every 1 know not 2 drink and drive in lakewood


----------



## Gatewayuser

*ATTN: Ohio plowers, there is a huge storm on the horizon for the 2nd-3rd. Possible record breaking ice storm for southern Ohio and 12+ inches in snow for Dayton and Columbus. Be prepared and good luck!*


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;1217619 said:


> this is for you aaron lakewood go fig


Thanks Chad,
All of there videos are great. I was pushing back piles at a lot today at one of there entrances and had to push a huge pile of snow in the road. Side road and not very busy. Truck was sitting in front of the pile and I got out of truck to see where I was going to put it. Cop pulls up and goes you cant leave that there. I bit my lip and said I know officer I was just trying to figure out where I was going to stack it. But the way he said was pretty prickish. I said thanks and have a good day. He drove back by 5 minutes later to make sure I cleaned it up. :salute:


----------



## Young Pup

Gatewayuser;1218960 said:


> *ATTN: Ohio plowers, there is a huge storm on the horizon for the 2nd-3rd. Possible record breaking ice storm for southern Ohio and 12+ inches in snow for Dayton and Columbus. Be prepared and good luck!*


Hey long time no see. Check out our weather thread going on. This one looks to be a big one that is for sure.

Well, got hideways put in on the truck today. Thanks goes out to Rhinol and a good friend a our mechanic that helped. Now just get the wings put on Monday when i get them and I will be all set for this bad boy coming this way.


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1219087 said:


> Thanks Chad,
> All of there videos are great. I was pushing back piles at a lot today at one of there entrances and had to push a huge pile of snow in the road. Side road and not very busy. Truck was sitting in front of the pile and I got out of truck to see where I was going to put it. Cop pulls up and goes you cant leave that there. I bit my lip and said I know officer I was just trying to figure out where I was going to stack it. But the way he said was pretty prickish. I said thanks and have a good day. He drove back by 5 minutes later to make sure I cleaned it up. :salute:


ya they def think they run the world and they are god


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I dont like cops matter how nice you are to them or help them they treat you like crap


----------



## justgeorge

Gatewayuser;1218960 said:


> *ATTN: Ohio plowers, there is a huge storm on the horizon for the 2nd-3rd. Possible record breaking ice storm for southern Ohio and 12+ inches in snow for Dayton and Columbus. Be prepared and good luck!*


If the track holds and Cincinnati is getting just ice I can come up to Dayton or Columbus or surrounding areas and work. I can be reached at (513)290-6196.


----------



## cotter

Ohio residential guys read this, research it, make sure you follow this in your contracts etc. I don't want to comment more on it due to the reason I found out about it:
http://thepracticallawyer.blogspot.com/
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1345
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1345.22

It could cost you everything you made and then some. Sorry if this has already been covered here.
Chad


----------



## buddy4781

I need some direction. Dayton area is going to have freezing rain all day Tuesday. Do I presalt heavily and as the storm continues continue salting. There is snow on the back side of the storm.


----------



## Young Pup

Once it starts falling here, I will be out salting. I might do some presalting on some hills I do though. Then you will need to keep a close eye on everything as it progresses.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I am going to presalt tomorrow afternoon and see what happens up here. If it keeps snowing at a good clip I usually only throw salt on ramps and handicap areas during a windy snow storm to try and keep them clear and clean up drive lanes as we go. Pretty much business as usual, but you never know what Ohio weather is going to do until you right in the middle of it.


----------



## buddy4781

Thanks for Y'all's recommendations. I can't imagine 12 hours of freezing rain but am about to learn how to deal with it.


----------



## kashman

buddy4781;1220926 said:


> Thanks for Y'all's recommendations. I can't imagine 12 hours of freezing rain but am about to learn how to deal with it.


salt salt and more salt o ya and more salt


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

buddy4781;1220926 said:


> Thanks for Y'all's recommendations. I can't imagine 12 hours of freezing rain but am about to learn how to deal with it.


if you get rain for any length of time were the surface temp is above 32 your salt will get so dilluted that its not gonna do anything


----------



## buddy4781

KGRlandscapeing;1220986 said:


> if you get rain for any length of time were the surface temp is above 32 your salt will get so dilluted that its not gonna do anything


right now road temps are 26-28 and temps are only to be in the same range through Tuesday before dropping Wednesday.


----------



## buddy4781

Hey Guys! Remember about a week ago, someone with the intials of BUDDY was telling you about the boys shoveling bulk salt into thier Snowex spreader. Well... I'm going to be buying bulk salt here in a few hours to shovel into my Snowex spreader. Isn't life just funny!!! Thought Y'all would enjoy this story.

Buddy ( I like my crow well done please )


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

buddy4781;1223594 said:


> Hey Guys! Remember about a week ago, someone with the intials of BUDDY was telling you about the boys shoveling bulk salt into thier Snowex spreader. Well... I'm going to be buying bulk salt here in a few hours to shovel into my Snowex spreader. Isn't life just funny!!! Thought Y'all would enjoy this story.
> 
> Buddy ( I like my crow well done please )


Thumbs Up I do recall something along those lines. I saw you called today but was out of my service area for a while... since I'm up getting ready for our lots I guess we can chat here!

Today was crazy man! I sold out before noon on the last of my empty bags and I already used my filled ones (I only filled a few this season as a test...then my salter went down)

The bags work great! I worked out a deal with a local construction crew to load 'em up and a delivery crew. We will be launching in a more available means next year on the bulk bags!! I'm going to load one up for you for free if you pick it up next fall Buddy! We're loading multiple ways and I will need some feedback from contractors!...and I feel like I need to thank you for thinking about our little business and giving me a call.

I'm glad you got a bulk setup finally! I know you've been talking about switching it up since...ehhh November?! I think that's when we talked first. Even shoveling from the bed into a good TGS works pretty good... it is better than handling a little bag 1000 times and wrestling with it.

I was doing that earlier this year. I installed a truck tool box and filled it with salt and shoveled into my buyers TGS until it finally crapped out on me. I'm trying to not spring for my new equipment yet for the snow stuff...but it is tough because once I started on the bulk train I couldn't get off lol.


----------



## born2farm

Well its a mess here quarter inch of solid ice on everything. Not a very big money maker for me with only three salt accounts. O well. Be safe guys


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Disaster outside


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I got 8 inchs of snow from 11to 4am no rain just crazy snow the amount of snow that i was pulling out of these driveways was so crazy. i gotta get a picture taker sometime


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah that 8 inches dropped fast. Fairly light though and stacked real nice


----------



## Young Pup

kashman;1220935 said:


> salt salt and more salt o ya and more salt


And add a little more salt for good measure. :laughing: I am going back to bed for two hours.


----------



## born2farm

This crap is nasty. Cant dump enough salt to keep it melted off it has switched from rain to snow to sleet three times in the last hour.


----------



## VBigFord20

Its been freezing rain for the past few hours. I don't know what the morning is going to bring. I'll be up at 4 but I don't know if there is going to be anything to plow or just an icy mess.


----------



## kashman

well the snow is staying on the lots 2night so if we get the ice it will stay on top of the snow and i can scrap it 2 the pav in the amThumbs Up


----------



## kashman

and 2days am storm was a flop 6 at best ez push so i was happy.I go out at 5 and thats when it quit snowing witch was nice


----------



## clark lawn

we got all ice, going to try to go salt lots. if the roads are as bad as they were last night i dont know what im gonna do.


----------



## born2farm

Nothing but ice here. Was out four times on fire runs for lines down last night and back out this morning. Wind blowing so hard it was blowing me across the road in 4wd at 15mph.


----------



## chevyman51

Yeah I heard noting but sirens last night with the local fd running non-stop. The wind is kicking out there today.


----------



## Dig-it Landscap

Does anyone have a source for bulk salt in the Dayton area? I'm running very low and everyone I know has either stopped selling or is out.


----------



## Dig-it Landscap

Scratch that. Found some finally!


----------



## VBigFord20

This weather sucks. I like snow but I hate ice. I barely escaped a 6 car pile up on 271n today. I started to slide when everyone else was hitting one another but at the last second the truck bit and I got out of the way. 

Its finally letting up here, so my plan is to head to my girls house to relax, eat, and wait out rush hour then go back out and hit everything one more time.


----------



## wnwniner

Dig-it Landscap;1225577 said:


> Does anyone have a source for bulk salt in the Dayton area? I'm running very low and everyone I know has either stopped selling or is out.


I've read some of the threads from the new england states and heard rumblings that they are running out for the season-anything like this for us? All our local suppliers that we have used in the past are out today and some are saying they wont be getting any for the rest of the season. We'll need salt within the next day or so, and can commit to multiple pallets before the end of the year.

For the record we use only bagged salt.


----------



## Young Pup

I am glad this storm is over. Ice and more Ice down here. Trees are clear of ice right now, but the damage is done. got two calls so far from lawncare customers for tree debris.


----------



## kashman

well ice 1 new meyer wings 0 so did we all have fun


----------



## kc2006

That royally sucked. Worst part was, most places here wouldn't buck up for salt to clean the lots properly. Small lots got cleaned up pretty good, my few smaller ones said they wanted wet pavement because people were falling like crazy when it first started. The big plaza I do bucked up for 1.5 ton to be put down once...on a 4 acre site. It took away the slick ice but its still got 1.5" of hardend slush on it. 

Was a good money maker, only broke a plow marker off and the carrier bearing in the truck went. I even managed to get a bunch of extra salt work from a couple other companies, was nice to show up at places, they load my salter and I just drive around.


----------



## born2farm

This storm really made me reacces my customer base and how I do things. Been getting calls b$%ching that there drive way is a sheet of ice. I say well you signed for plowing only but for x amount of dollars I can come spread salt. But they say o no thats to much money, thats more then I pay you to plow and all your doing is spreading salt. O well made some money off of my few small commercials but even they dont want to spend money on salt. Something else to figure into my business plan for next year. I about bought a truck spreader because I was planning on picking up another small lot but then I got undercut by 50%.


----------



## born2farm

http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...315,-82.842498&spn=0.000919,0.002159&t=h&z=19

there is the lot I am talking about. They wanted it plowed and salted on a two inch trigger. I told her I could plow for $60 and salt for $60. Was I too high? The other guy is doin it for $60 total. I told her when he doesnt show up that I could do it for $50,$50 but thats as low as I could go. I was kind of hoping to get this because it is just a block away from most of my residentials.


----------



## kc2006

You talking the lot that has one car in it and has the big circle area almost? Probably take 20-30 mins tops to do right? Without seeing it in person I'd say your prices were about right (using pricing in my area). Dudes on crack for doing it for 30 bucks. Why waste 20-30 mins and get 30 when you can do a drive in 3 minutes and get 30.


On a different note, I finally got to shave today! My face is killing me now.


----------



## born2farm

Yes it is the circular one. I was figuring about 30min to plow and then 300-400lb of salt. Im new to the salt world so I might be off a little on that figure.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Dig-it Landscap;1225728 said:


> Scratch that. Found some finally!


Good. Next year I will be selling bulk right here in Centerville  I am getting the plans approved and we are even looking at a truck scale for the operation.

We are opening up small scale for mulch here....but salt is a big one for me... If your ever out just give me a call I may be able to get you some bulk through a buddy of mine.


----------



## Hannalie

Anyone want to buy a trailer?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1226748#post1226748


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Im going to keep this short and sweet. Had about 5 inches snow/sleet tuesday and wednesday morning we had drifts with atleast 1" of hard ice on top. Blade kept tripping, Lets just say a 7.5' Boss straight blade will be for sale at end of the year! Need a V!


----------



## kashman

born2farm;1226502 said:


> http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...315,-82.842498&spn=0.000919,0.002159&t=h&z=19
> 
> there is the lot I am talking about. They wanted it plowed and salted on a two inch trigger. I told her I could plow for $60 and salt for $60. Was I too high? The other guy is doin it for $60 total. I told her when he doesnt show up that I could do it for $50,$50 but thats as low as I could go. I was kind of hoping to get this because it is just a block away from most of my residentials.


both bid are cheap but id take yours over his. you are selling your self not a service


----------



## born2farm

kashman;1226842 said:


> both bid are cheap but id take yours over his. you are selling your self not a service


Juse curious where you would be on price? I try and get $80.00/hr for every hour a truck is on site. At 60 bucks thats giving me 45 minutes to plow shovel spread lots and the walks. Then I was figuring around 250-300lb of salt average at .25/lb spread is my other $60. What needs changed?


----------



## kc2006

I looked at the picture again, I'd probably go 75 to push, 20-25 for walks (just shoveling), and salting goes for $11 per 50lber spread around here. So 66 for salt if you figure 300lbs. It's one of those things with smaller lots like that, it won't take long at all to plow it, I think 20-25 mins, so looking at it hourly at even a rate of $100 p/h your at 33-40 bucks only. Which is crap again considering what you can make doing even just drives in the same time. 

Salting is dirt cheap here. I get turned down at $11 per 50 all the time, people are putting it down at 8 bucks per 50. Bulk is even worse, I know alot of guys that feel getting 200 out of a ton spread is great. F that.


----------



## kashman

born2farm;1227044 said:


> Juse curious where you would be on price? I try and get $80.00/hr for every hour a truck is on site. At 60 bucks thats giving me 45 minutes to plow shovel spread lots and the walks. Then I was figuring around 250-300lb of salt average at .25/lb spread is my other $60. What needs changed?


100-100 the way i bid salt is 20for every 50 pounds i pay 84 a ton for salt. plow i try 2 get 180 hr. ppl dont mind paying for salt they think they are getting a product apposed 2 just labor and never tell them your hr rate they will sh89 when they hear 180 never call it rock salt melting agent is how i tell the customer.


----------



## born2farm

Well sounds like you guys are in a tad better market then me. $80 bucks an hour is pushing it to squeeze it out of the customer and I thought I was doing good getting .25/lb for salt (bagged). I might look over some of my figures again before I bid the next lot. This is why I stick to residential. Good money and flat rate on salt.


----------



## kashman

born2farm;1227209 said:


> Well sounds like you guys are in a tad better market then me. $80 bucks an hour is pushing it to squeeze it out of the customer and I thought I was doing good getting .25/lb for salt (bagged). I might look over some of my figures again before I bid the next lot. This is why I stick to residential. Good money and flat rate on salt.


95% of my stuff is res 2 many guy plowing lots just 2 say they plow them


----------



## kc2006

Chad can I bunk at your house till I find a house near you? Got damn you guys are getting double what work goes for here!


----------



## born2farm

kashman;1227228 said:


> 95% of my stuff is res 2 many guy plowing lots just 2 say they plow them


Ya I like doing the residential but it is nice to have some commercials with a one inch trigger to get some salt money out of.

Im hoping to add another truck next year if everything goes as planned so if anybody knows of a 1995-1997 f250 gas in decent shape there gettin rid of let me know. Cab must be in decent shape and not all torn up but bed dont matter because it will be getting a flatbed. Wanting to put a plow and rear plow on it.


----------



## LHK2

Two hundred a ton, don't touch, pay only 64 a ton. I'll spread all nite. Lets see thats, 6 tons every truck load we spread, (1200 - 384 = 816, spread in two hrs = 408 hr. Great on properties that require wet pavement.


----------



## kashman

kc2006;1227266 said:


> Chad can I bunk at your house till I find a house near you? Got damn you guys are getting double what work goes for here!


sure iv got an open room hell iv housed 4 dif of the old ladys friends


----------



## kc2006

kashman;1227496 said:


> sure iv got an open room hell iv housed 4 dif of the old ladys friends


were they hot? Sounds like you had it goin on!!


----------



## clark lawn

im comming to Kurt


----------



## kc2006

LHK2;1227473 said:


> Two hundred a ton, don't touch, pay only 64 a ton. I'll spread all nite. Lets see thats, 6 tons every truck load we spread, (1200 - 384 = 816, spread in two hrs = 408 hr. Great on properties that require wet pavement.


The people i was speaking of are paying 115 a ton. It's a 50/50 thing here, some guys are totally happy selling it at 200 a ton, and some stand their ground and get 350.

It's like anything else, one person can look at like your equation and think "Damn 408 an hr awesome." Or someone else will look at it and go wow he left 450 an hr still on the table. Work all night or work 4 hours and go get you some before she goes to work, it's all where you wanna be.


----------



## f250man

Well guys we got 6-8" of snow monday night and then tuesday night we got 3-4" of snow then rain and a 1/2" of ice on top of that and Chad I did the same as you I let the snow sit and the ice covered it and I plowed it off in the a.m. and right down to pavement and no salt needed. Well guys Im glad to hear everyone made it through this storm ok Im glad we didnt get all the ice up here in the N.E. corner.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;1227576 said:


> Well guys we got 6-8" of snow monday night and then tuesday night we got 3-4" of snow then rain and a 1/2" of ice on top of that and Chad I did the same as you I let the snow sit and the ice covered it and I plowed it off in the a.m. and right down to pavement and no salt needed. Well guys Im glad to hear everyone made it through this storm ok Im glad we didnt get all the ice up here in the N.E. corner.


Hey Steve, anything going on this Sunday? Besides some crappy team from Pittsburgh playing in the Super Bowl!Thumbs Up, HAHA.


----------



## beatty1000

*SALT for Sale*

I have several pallets of safety salt for sale.
$5.00 per bag if you buy a whole pallet.
I also have a calcium blend for sale. 
We are located in Canton, Ohio.
Call Jeff 330-844-3804.


----------



## suzuki0702

beatty1000;1228392 said:


> I have several pallets of safety salt for sale.
> $5.00 per bag if you buy a whole pallet.
> I also have a calcium blend for sale.
> We are located in Canton, Ohio.
> Call Jeff 330-844-3804.


like morton safe t salt? ....thats goin for 3.29/bag in hartville bud


----------



## f250man

Burkartsplow;1228082 said:


> Hey Steve, anything going on this Sunday? Besides some crappy team from Pittsburgh playing in the Super Bowl!Thumbs Up, HAHA.


Hey Aaron don't be a hater. Just cause your team is rebuilding again. LOL. GO BLACK AND GOLD.


----------



## VBigFord20

I am so pissed off its not even funny.

I took my truck to Liberty Ford in Parma for service yesterday and pulled it right into service and talked to the adviser about the problem I was having with my window and with my tailgate lock not working. He came out and looked at the truck with me and said he would call me today when it was done.

They call today and say that they fixed the window but that they can not warranty the tailgate lock because the tailgate is dented.

I tell them there was no dents when I dropped it off.

They tell me yes it was, and the tail light is broken.

I tell them its not possible and not to touch it until I get there.

When I got there, they had it inside, and washed, and this is what I found.










Now these a$$holes are saying that they are not responsible, the manager refused to talk to me and said if I had a problem to call the police, which I did.

Parma Hts police came out, said there was nothing they could do because it was not criminal but agreed that they were being unreasonable. The dealer refused to even give me the managers number until the police said they had to.

F**K Liberty Ford, Never ever go there.:realmad:


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;1228686 said:


> I am so pissed off its not even funny.
> 
> I took my truck to Liberty Ford in Parma for service yesterday and pulled it right into service and talked to the adviser about the problem I was having with my window and with my tailgate lock not working. He came out and looked at the truck with me and said he would call me today when it was done.
> 
> They call today and say that they fixed the window but that they can not warranty the tailgate lock because the tailgate is dented.
> 
> I tell them there was no dents when I dropped it off.
> 
> They tell me yes it was, and the tail light is broken.
> 
> I tell them its not possible and not to touch it until I get there.
> 
> When I got there, they had it inside, and washed, and this is what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these a$$holes are saying that they are not responsible, the manager refused to talk to me and said if I had a problem to call the police, which I did.
> 
> Parma Hts police came out, said there was nothing they could do because it was not criminal but agreed that they were being unreasonable. The dealer refused to even give me the managers number until the police said they had to.
> 
> F**K Liberty Ford, Never ever go there.:realmad:


id be talking with the guy who look at the truck with you


----------



## Burkartsplow

VBigFord20;1228686 said:


> I am so pissed off its not even funny.
> 
> I took my truck to Liberty Ford in Parma for service yesterday and pulled it right into service and talked to the adviser about the problem I was having with my window and with my tailgate lock not working. He came out and looked at the truck with me and said he would call me today when it was done.
> 
> They call today and say that they fixed the window but that they can not warranty the tailgate lock because the tailgate is dented.
> 
> I tell them there was no dents when I dropped it off.
> 
> They tell me yes it was, and the tail light is broken.
> 
> I tell them its not possible and not to touch it until I get there.
> 
> When I got there, they had it inside, and washed, and this is what I found.
> 
> Now these a$$holes are saying that they are not responsible, the manager refused to talk to me and said if I had a problem to call the police, which I did.
> 
> Parma Hts police came out, said there was nothing they could do because it was not criminal but agreed that they were being unreasonable. The dealer refused to even give me the managers number until the police said they had to.
> 
> F**K Liberty Ford, Never ever go there./QUOTE]
> 
> F That. I would go to there place everyday and stand out in front of that place with a huge sign calling them Crooks and Liars. If you want I will go with you when it is not snowing. We can get the news there I bet after a day or so. I will bring my kerosene heater and sit in lawn chairs. Do that for a day or so and you will get results. :realmad::realmad::realmad:Let me know.
> Aaron.


----------



## kashman

im in sounds like a good time


----------



## chevyman51

Burkartsplow;1228800 F That. I would go to there place everyday and stand out in front of that place with a huge sign calling them Crooks and Liars. If you want I will go with you when it is not snowing. We can get the news there I bet after a day or so. I will bring my kerosene heater and sit in lawn chairs. Do that for a day or so and you will get results. :realmad::realmad::realmad:Let me know.
Aaron.[/QUOTE said:


> If yall were closer I would come sit out there with you.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

FYI.. My Boss 7'6" super duty plow will be forsale at the end of winter if anyone will be looking for next year or know of someone.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Alright you guys...been up doing some paper work and eating away....

I've been mulling over what color I should make my fleet. I really like black but have every color but that lol.... If any of you are in the Central Ohio (columbus-dayton) areas you may have an idea of what A Abel does.... We do that...basically.

I have a....
-dark blue truck
-ingot silver truck
-bright white truck
-white van
-white truck

The obvious answer would be to go white....but I HATE white work trucks...un-original...screams cheap to me unless you really put it into graphics...

I want a dedicated fleet color and would like to know what you guys think. To tell you what the others in my area are is....
-Ohio Green Works (hey!) is red....
-Tom's Mulch is white
-Wildes L&L is Black
-Centerville Gravely is also red


Those are the closest that I can think of off the top of my head.

My top choices so far are patriot blue, silver, black, and gray metallic. Let me know what you guys think. I really like the tuxedo, but would be open to suggestions.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Id do a color that stands out. My dark blue matalic is different than anyone around here.


----------



## VBigFord20

Burkartsplow;1228800 said:


> F That. I would go to there place everyday and stand out in front of that place with a huge sign calling them Crooks and Liars. If you want I will go with you when it is not snowing. We can get the news there I bet after a day or so. I will bring my kerosene heater and sit in lawn chairs. Do that for a day or so and you will get results. :realmad::realmad::realmad:Let me know.
> Aaron.


My friend suggested that also. Im going there monday to talk to the general manager and if I don't get anyplace Im going to call Ford in detroit. My friend said a dealer messed up his truck a few years ago and he called Ford and within 24 hours the dealer called back being apologetic saying they would fix the damage.

One way or another I will get my way. The bad thing is in the mean time I have a truck that I cant get the tailgate open on, which is costing me money. As long as its not snowing Im not driving that truck until they get my gate fixed.

If I have to, I'll sue. I dont care if it cost me more then it would to just fix it myself, I just want to make it hard for them.

And I have bought three cars there in 6 years, this will be the LAST time I EVER go there for anything!


----------



## 496 BB

Tell em you will be contacting ALL media outlets to get this resolved. They will fix it then. They wont own up to it but it will get replaced. Dont get bodywork done there though. 

They would rather pay to fix it then to receive bad publicity in times like these.


----------



## paradise1229

Got back from doing 1-timers. Some have dangerous Icy spots and won't pay for ice melters. Any of you guys have them sign Liability Waivers? I'm thinking of making some up as I am typing this. 

Sorry for the problems out there that you are going through Vbigfoerdf250. A few dealers screwed us over in the past. But we won't deal with them anymore. We believe what goes arround comes arround.


----------



## paradise1229

PS: Far as contacting all media, Don't tell them. Just do it. This way it's un-expected and can't work up lies or rehearse. The minute the media calls or shows up, They'll know thier liars and they will try to hide stuff.


----------



## born2farm

Just got in from pushing about 3 inches. It was a pretty good night. Let my employee drive for the first time and he did a pretty damn good job. I feel more comfortable about next year now, Well off to bed. Up early to haul snow.


----------



## VBigFord20

paradise1229;1230356 said:


> PS: Far as contacting all media, Don't tell them. Just do it. This way it's un-expected and can't work up lies or rehearse. The minute the media calls or shows up, They'll know thier liars and they will try to hide stuff.


That's my plan. Im going up there today because they said the general manager will be there. Im giving them one chance to make it right before I release the hammer of Thor on them.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

VBigFord20;1231942 said:


> That's my plan. Im going up there today because they said the general manager will be there. Im giving them one chance to make it right before I release the hammer of Thor on them.


Good luck to ya man. I'm in too!....if it doesn't get worked out. Someone was probably just "playing boss" and spoke for the real man in charge. Hopefully they will take care of you.

Fairfield Ford is who I bought my truck for and I went there for a F350 they had and someone ran it into the pole by the service bay when I went back to get it so I got an even better deal on my F250 out of it.....

It is common man... Some jackhole in p&s was flyin' around the corner of the bay and dinged something boppin' around. I bet it happened to you and the person doesn't want to confess because they will be fired or docked pay and the manager who was there couldn't figure it out so played the "no we didn't" card to try to keep him from firing a buddy.....

Happens all the time. My GM maintenance guy is a good family friend and he tells me about those things at his work all of the time..... They all get resolved quickly.

I wish you the best of luck man! I'm free if it aint snowing and there aren't any trees down.... So give us a shout and we will start the picket line for ya.

Good luck,
Gregg


----------



## VBigFord20

Well I went back to Liberty today and spoke with the general manager. I told him the entire story about the truck, how piss poor his service manager treated me, how disrespectful I thought it was that he would not even talk to me and how we had to get the police involved and all that stuff I posted before.

He asked to see my truck and I had it parked about 100 ft from the showroom and from the door he could see the damage. When he walked up to it even he said it looked like someone hit a work bench but still wanted the body shop to look at it and see about the lock and what not.

So they took it in the back and I waited about a half hour. Then I saw the body shop manager talk to the GM, then they called the service manager over, and finally he came up to me.

He told me that once the body shop got the gate apart it was evident that the lock was broken like I originally told them. He said there was no damage to the latch or rods that was caused by the dent and said it was now clear to them that the lock not working was an unrelated issue to the damage.

They agreed to replace the latch and lock under warranty and to fix and paint the gate. He never admitted to being wrong, but its funny how all of a sudden the same guy who told me to take it up with the police is now trying to save face with me.

I agreed to leave them the gate since I need the truck in case we get snow and they said they will have it done by weeks end and that they will replace the tail light when I come back for the gate.

The GM then apologized to me again and said it should have never come to this and that he was going to deal with the service writer and the service manager about how they handled the situation.


Now to me, all is not forgiving until I see that my tail gate is good as new, but its obvious to me that the GM was able to quickly put together that the service guy was trying to pull a fast one once the body shop verified that the lock was in fact broken.

I'm still weary about doing future business with them, but at least I did not have to go to court.


----------



## Burkartsplow

VBigFord20;1233274 said:


> Well I went back to Liberty today and spoke with the general manager. I told him the entire story about the truck, how piss poor his service manager treated me, how disrespectful I thought it was that he would not even talk to me and how we had to get the police involved and all that stuff I posted before.
> 
> He asked to see my truck and I had it parked about 100 ft from the showroom and from the door he could see the damage. When he walked up to it even he said it looked like someone hit a work bench but still wanted the body shop to look at it and see about the lock and what not.
> 
> So they took it in the back and I waited about a half hour. Then I saw the body shop manager talk to the GM, then they called the service manager over, and finally he came up to me.
> 
> He told me that once the body shop got the gate apart it was evident that the lock was broken like I originally told them. He said there was no damage to the latch or rods that was caused by the dent and said it was now clear to them that the lock not working was an unrelated issue to the damage.
> 
> They agreed to replace the latch and lock under warranty and to fix and paint the gate. He never admitted to being wrong, but its funny how all of a sudden the same guy who told me to take it up with the police is now trying to save face with me.
> 
> I agreed to leave them the gate since I need the truck in case we get snow and they said they will have it done by weeks end and that they will replace the tail light when I come back for the gate.
> 
> The GM then apologized to me again and said it should have never come to this and that he was going to deal with the service writer and the service manager about how they handled the situation.
> 
> Now to me, all is not forgiving until I see that my tail gate is good as new, but its obvious to me that the GM was able to quickly put together that the service guy was trying to pull a fast one once the body shop verified that the lock was in fact broken.
> 
> I'm still weary about doing future business with them, but at least I did not have to go to court.


Im glad you got it all squared away. It would be a cold few days out in front of that dealership this week with our signs. On a good note we got a little surprise this morning when I woke up at 6 and realized we got an 1 to 2 inches depending on your area. Nice little push to be able to put a little more payup in the pocket.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;1233885 said:


> Im glad you got it all squared away. It would be a cold few days out in front of that dealership this week with our signs. On a good note we got a little surprise this morning when I woke up at 6 and realized we got an 1 to 2 inches depending on your area. Nice little push to be able to put a little more payup in the pocket.


We got 4 and my buddy txtd me like 530 and hes like can you do a couple extra. I thought he was joking and traffic was like world war 3


----------



## kashman

yes it was a nice ez push again


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;1233914 said:


> yes it was a nice ez push again


Hey Chad, Were you heading back home yesterday when I saw you over by Bradley rd on Detroit? I was doing one last call in for the day. had 10 call ins yesterday morning. Nice easy day of plowing. Not having to meet a deadline or opening hours makes for a more relaxing work day.


----------



## kashman

i was picking up salt from avon . truck looks good


----------



## VBigFord20

We had about 3-4" in the Royalton/Broadview area. Considering all the stations said a dusting to 1" I was a little ticked because my plow was off since I had taken the truck to the dealer. Talk about a mad scramble to get six big driveways done before heading to my warehouse.


----------



## suzuki0702

VBigFord20;1234850 said:


> We had about 3-4" in the Royalton/Broadview area. Considering all the stations said a dusting to 1" I was a little ticked because my plow was off since I had taken the truck to the dealer. Talk about a mad scramble to get six big driveways done before heading to my warehouse.


ditto. thats the third time these losers were "really" wrong on the forecast this year


----------



## 496 BB

OK Ill bring this into this thread since the other is weather only related. Thinking maybe driveways next year but am figuring costs. From what Ive read it appears anything in the $25-40 range is going rates for an avg 2 car driveway. Would the median of that be OK? Say $30-35? Also any you guys doing this get any seasonals at all or do you not care for those? I havent made my mind up whats best yet as I see it both ways. Do you salt any drives at all? With salter or walk behind spreader? How many houses do you do and how long does it take? I was thinking 50 houses would take 9-10 hours with everything included. Hope Im not too far off but maybe I am. Ive never done residentials so Im just starting to learn.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## kc2006

Around here 25-30 would do a 2 car, I don't have any seasonals because it causes too many problems around here, they dont want it till 3" and like this year we've had 1 or 2 3" snows so if they're paying that bill they expect you to show at 1". I have one place that wants calcium put down, again people dont wanna pay around here. 

There's big money in drives if you have a tight route and can get there early. I can blast through 25 drives in 2 hours if I can get to them before people get on the streets, if I dont get to the few that are on busy roads early then it takes 4-5 hrs


----------



## 496 BB

Thanks Kurt. Keep the info coming fellas.


----------



## kc2006

I really hate people. This one big plaza I have is a nightmare. I went into it knowing the owner is a cheap ass, but I said I'd stick to just what I was paid for. So with that big ice storm he waited until the second day and allowed only 3000lbs of salt for 4acres, wow. So needles to say it still is crap. So it got to the point where a business owner complained to the property manager and he complained to me, which I said call the owner and get him to allow it. So this morning owner calls me and says just salt near his business to make him happy. Ice is 1' thick, yea 12" in spots, so I talk to this business owner and he's throwing a fit on me, I kept telling him to call the property owner and mf him, dude couldn't get it through his head that u can't work for free. I just had to vent and wonder why people can't understand it. I'm there trying to side with this guy and he's treating me like I'm the bad guy. 

And before people say that's why they only take zero tolerance, thats great for you but around here you'd be out of business because only hospitals and a few other places want that and every big company will do them cheap.


----------



## LHK2

Yea, the going rate should for drives should be around 25 to 30. But here in Cleveland area it's tough to get that. There are guys ( cough, Triston, cough) doing seasonal contracts for 250. I saw one guy for 225. Crazy. We got that twenty years ago. And im not talking about regular drives, these are double long drives on high end homes. They always show up early plowing half inch, but then show up 2 days after a big storm.


----------



## kashman

how can any1 do anything for 250 .i just picked up 5 lots that the guy was charging 100 a lot im doing them for 300 a lot


----------



## kashman

and i love the guys that bid drives at 17.95


----------



## LHK2

I don't know how some price. And that was for Brecksville Broadview Hts area. We get hammered here. When they call for 1-3, they get 10. So far we have 23 - 26 pushes for that area. Like I said, they show up early but when the sh*t gets deep, the are nowhere to be found. That's when we pick there customer up. Mommy and Daddy probably bought the truck and plow and still pays there gas and insurance.


----------



## Burkartsplow

well i woke up this AM to 0 degrees outside and 48 degrees in the house. we are renting right now and buying a house in 4 months or so, but the bad news for the landlord is we need a new furnace and new cold air returns put in the house since there are none. most likely they are going to have to do the top and bottom units furnaces since they are both 30 years old and it will be cheaper. that is my day.


----------



## 496 BB

Bet you couldnt piss this morning without dipping it in warm water.


----------



## kc2006

496 BB;1236897 said:


> Bet you couldnt piss this morning without dipping it in warm water.


I'd have to send a search team to find it then dip it.


----------



## 496 BB

kc2006;1236918 said:


> I'd have to send a search team to find it then dip it.


I already got that....they look like this


----------



## buckhigh

LHK2;1236697 said:


> Yea, the going rate should for drives should be around 25 to 30. But here in Cleveland area it's tough to get that. There are guys ( cough, Triston, cough) doing seasonal contracts for 250. I saw one guy for 225. Crazy. We got that twenty years ago. And im not talking about regular drives, these are double long drives on high end homes. They always show up early plowing half inch, but then show up 2 days after a big storm.


I have numerous accounts in the Brecksville/Broadview Heights area and have to defend my pricing because of this joker. Even lost a few. I'm at 20 visits to date with the rest of February/March to deal with. He is basically plowing for free. The funny thing is he has signs on all properties he plows for, but every time there is a storm I never see those driveways cleaned. Why aren't you plowing drives when 2-4" of lake effect fall?...would love to hear your answer. Thats ok, I plan on getting all my accounts back and some... RAISE YOUR PRICES!!!!


----------



## fordmstng66

neols;1236987 said:


> I have numerous accounts in the Brecksville/Broadview Heights area and have to defend my pricing because of this joker. Even lost a few. I'm at 20 visits to date with the rest of February/March to deal with. He is basically plowing for free. The funny thing is he has signs on all properties he plows for, but every time there is a storm I never see those driveways cleaned. Why aren't you plowing drives when 2-4" of lake effect fall?...would love to hear your answer. Thats ok, I plan on getting all my accounts back and some... RAISE YOUR PRICES!!!!


There was a roofing company in mentor that went out of business, and they were charging 150 for seasonal, I told the people there was no way I could plow that cheap I would be losing money after the 2nd storm. I told him he was better of finding a lowballer to plow, but when they stopped plowing I would charge him 30 a push. I am in mentor anyway to moms house anyway. Not like I needed the work, I have 4 hour route for he guy I sub for, plus family not including my 12hr night shift job.


----------



## kc2006

Well I think I'm taking everything off the truck today and getting it washed. Looking at the next 15 days on accuweather it's all mostly above freezing. Going to start calling my commercials today and see what I can sell them on for spring.

How much more winter does everyone think we have?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

here were like 3 pushes away from are total of last year so if we get another decent sized storm its all over with making money.


----------



## kashman

we still got a few more in us for the year


----------



## coldcoffee

While I'm looking forward to a brief warming trend, I'm looking forward even more so to the wrap around effect that the warm air usually brings us. A thawed/open lake, creates an angry lake...when that Canadian air gets pulled down from the warm air...fun, fun, fun.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

kc2006;1236693 said:


> I really hate people. This one big plaza I have is a nightmare. I went into it knowing the owner is a cheap ass, but I said I'd stick to just what I was paid for. So with that big ice storm he waited until the second day and allowed only 3000lbs of salt for 4acres, wow. So needles to say it still is crap. So it got to the point where a business owner complained to the property manager and he complained to me, which I said call the owner and get him to allow it. So this morning owner calls me and says just salt near his business to make him happy. Ice is 1' thick, yea 12" in spots, so I talk to this business owner and he's throwing a fit on me, I kept telling him to call the property owner and mf him, dude couldn't get it through his head that u can't work for free. I just had to vent and wonder why people can't understand it. I'm there trying to side with this guy and he's treating me like I'm the bad guy.
> 
> And before people say that's why they only take zero tolerance, thats great for you but around here you'd be out of business because only hospitals and a few other places want that and every big company will do them cheap.


sounds to me like you need some cheese with that whine!!:angry:


----------



## kc2006

MahonLawnCare;1238483 said:


> sounds to me like you need some cheese with that whine!!:angry:


Adam, I will smack you with 9" of...snow. SHH!


----------



## kashman

salt is down looks like we get a week off


----------



## f250man

Yea we just got a good round of lake effect this morning it rolled in out of no where and put down about 3" so off plowing I went.


----------



## Easy

Same thing here in LeRoy, about 3 with quite a bit of drifting..


----------



## f250man

Yea Don then the sun came out and Im glad I plowed it off since the sun work just like salt and now everything is nice dry pavement.


----------



## Easy

f250man;1239881 said:


> Yea Don then the sun came out and Im glad I plowed it off since the sun work just like salt and now everything is nice dry pavement.


We got around an inch last night. Hope it melts off today like yesterday....


----------



## KevinClark

Guess todays a good day to pull the plow off the truck for a few days.... Hoping that by taking it off it pisses the snow gods off and we get another snow.  Whats everyone think, we gonna get more snow soon?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Well I had a call from a property manager who needed there lot salted. Never did work for them but with the top layer of snow gone they had 2 inches of ice under. Some customer slipped this morning so they were in emergency mode. 1.5 tons later and about an hour of work I am $500 richer. Now I'm trying to figure out why my strobes are not working.I think my strobe power supply bit it. 3 years and no problems is pretty good I believe. Well maybe get to salt in the am if this little storm system comes through.


----------



## cwby_ram

Most of my lots are looking great, but lows in the 20's again tonight. I'm thinking I'm gonna have to go check lots in the morning for refreeze. And I think I heard something about snow Saturday or Monday? Not sure how much or when.


----------



## kashman

not 2 worry guy we will get more snow. Ill say 7 more plows 13 salt


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;1241547 said:


> not 2 worry guy we will get more snow. Ill say 7 more plows 13 salt


chad alot of people dont wanna hear that.


----------



## kashman

KGRlandscapeing;1241660 said:


> chad alot of people dont wanna hear that.


i know im 1 of them


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119445


----------



## buddy4781

KevinClark;1241453 said:


> Guess todays a good day to pull the plow off the truck for a few days.... Hoping that by taking it off it pisses the snow gods off and we get another snow.  Whats everyone think, we gonna get more snow soon?


Hey Kevin, How are you liking that MD75? Can you get up hard pack with it?

Buddy


----------



## stcroixjoe

Burkartsplow;1241520 said:


> Well I had a call from a property manager who needed there lot salted. Never did work for them but with the top layer of snow gone they had 2 inches of ice under. Some customer slipped this morning so they were in emergency mode. 1.5 tons later and about an hour of work I am $500 richer. Now I'm trying to figure out why my strobes are not working.I think my strobe power supply bit it. 3 years and no problems is pretty good I believe. Well maybe get to salt in the am if this little storm system comes through.


I took the power supply off my truck before I traded it in ,you can have it if your supply is bad.I dont know if it will work I will try and find it tonight. Joe


----------



## KevinClark

buddy4781;1241711 said:


> Hey Kevin, How are you liking that MD75? Can you get up hard pack with it?
> 
> Buddy


I have not had any problems with getting up anything yet. I thought maybe I would with it being on the lighter side but, everything I have tried it on caused no issues. I was plowing the snow off my driveway at home and I have not touched it at all this year. So it was packed all to hell and it took it up with no issues at all. All and all I love it so far. xysport


----------



## cwby_ram

kashman;1241547 said:


> not 2 worry guy we will get more snow. Ill say 7 more plows 13 salt


Sounds optimistic to me.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Had to get up and salt a couple of lots, Thaw then refreeze through the night. I usually can get an extra 6 to 10 saltings in due to thaw and refreeze. I will take it for sure.


----------



## buddy4781

I know that we all wish we could push and salt year round but if you're like me you need to think about your other job. I fabricate and sell vinyl fence, railing, decking, pergolas, arbors, raised bed planters or about anything esle that I can make out of vinyl. If I can be of help to you please contact me at 937-654-6365

Buddy
PS: I hope we aren't done with snow, I just bought !/2 semi of salt today


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

buddy4781;1243373 said:


> I know that we all wish we could push and salt year round but if you're like me you need to think about your other job. I fabricate and sell vinyl fence, railing, decking, pergolas, arbors, raised bed planters or about anything esle that I can make out of vinyl. If I can be of help to you please contact me at 937-654-6365
> 
> Buddy
> PS: I hope we aren't done with snow, I just bought !/2 semi of salt today


I'm with you Buddy. I do other stuff... but I wish we could push all of the time. I love the snow.

I'll probably give you a call about the vinyl too!

PS: I know this isn't the end of winter but I figured I'd start to say my farewells and good-luck to some of you here in Ohio. I will be very busy setting up our retail facility and continuing bids for our maintenance division.

Good luck and be safe Ohio Plow Guys!

Gregg P. of PRD Corporation (<I am the P... if you didn't notice...)
Dayton Plow Guys~ Dayton BioLawns ~ and the rest of the Dayton Metro Group Divisions of PRD Corporation. 937-620-0298


----------



## Burkartsplow

stcroixjoe;1241726 said:


> I took the power supply off my truck before I traded it in ,you can have it if your supply is bad.I dont know if it will work I will try and find it tonight. Joe


yeah it is the power supply I believe. Give me a call and I can stop out later today. I have to head to the dealer to get a little work done on the truck. Thanks for the headsup.
Aaron
419-290-0230


----------



## kashman

well such a nice day cleaned up the dog shyt and took the bike out for a ride. feb 17 and riding thats y i love cleveland


----------



## PeterG

Anyone looking for a new truck in the Cleveland area let me know. We got our auto show deals in here at Liberty Ford in Maple Heights. Hope to see some of yall up here.


----------



## VBigFord20

Weather was damn nice today. I actually decided to only work until two then spend the rest of the day cleaning the warehouse and my wood shop since I could open the doors for once.

This is one of the worse thaws we have had in the past 10 years though. My driveway lifted almost 2" at the street and another part of it moved up about an inch by one of the garage doors. My grandpas driveway lifted up at the saw cut in the middle which is crazy. Way to much water under it that keeps re-freezing is making for hell on the concrete.

And heck, I know its done right, I did it myself about 7 years ago. I have over 70 tons of stone under it, there is plenty of drainage. I hope it settles come spring because Id hate to have to tear it out.


----------



## Flawless440

If its not snowing, we are trimming and removing trees. Ice storm has everyone scared


----------



## chevy$men

When is the snow coming guys i think one more snow thats it


----------



## MahonLawnCare

now. maybe some plowing in tomorrow, could be ice again end of the week. active pattern going on still, lets hope its like this all year so we can all work steady year round! no more droughts!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Been snowing here for a couple hrs i dont wanna plow thou but i am forsure already sick of seeing grass its ugly


----------



## clark lawn

well that was a nice 10" push. to bad they were only calling for 1-3.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

The best forecast was from accuweather for louisville, said an inch or less and we get hammered with 10


----------



## dreamer

I am not real clear on Ohio laws. Are clear strobes OK for plow trucks or should they be Amber??


----------



## cwby_ram

dreamer;1251489 said:


> I am not real clear on Ohio laws. Are clear strobes OK for plow trucks or should they be Amber??


I don't know for sure about the laws, but I run clear front and rear hideaways on mine. But I very very rarely leave them on between accounts.


----------



## kc2006

I think it's just amber, I remember reading somewhere it said "wig wags" in the head lights are not ok, dunno for sure though. 

I run clear and red in the back, I never leave them on while on the roads though.


----------



## born2farm

Well be safe out there guys. It is terrible here. Blowing like crazy. By far the worst snow conditions I have seen. Gonna get the 24hr stuff open and then sit around on stand by for the fire department. Feelin a lot of stupid drivers are gonna wreck today.


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1253029 said:


> Well be safe out there guys. It is terrible here. Blowing like crazy. By far the worst snow conditions I have seen. Gonna get the 24hr stuff open and then sit around on stand by for the fire department. Feelin a lot of stupid drivers are gonna wreck today.


You be safe too. Just a lot of waiting for me. Need another inch before I go out.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

The amount of snow i have see since 530 am is just nuts. id say we got about 10inches


----------



## f250man

Same here went out at 5 a.m. and there was 3" down and by 7 a.m. we had 10" or so and the wind and drifting was terrible. So I think we got about 12" out of this storm and they were right on with the forecast for us here in the n.e. corner


----------



## kashman

out at 430 just walk in did them all 4 time that sucked the big 1 heavy azz shyt. going bad out at midd 2 clean up the city crap


----------



## kashman

the old western stacking it up that will be there till spring


----------



## kc2006

That did suck, we had 2" of really wet crap down at 430, cleaned that off just intime for a solid 5 hours of heavy snow, only got about 6" down after that. 

Hit everything twice, gunna go back out in the morning to clean up the commercial stuff.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I got stuck i had to get yankd. Well if i would of had a fat person to use for extra weight i could of walkd out i just got kinda highcenterd on a rock and culvert or something. So i gotta say thanks to that guy who pulld me out who i dont even know.


----------



## kc2006

did you have to do anything in return kevin? Don't worry, dont make you gay.

Last driveway of the day I almost got stuck, which is where i got stuck last year in the big storm. for some reason the truck wants to always slide off the side of the drive and theres a tree there, nearly hooked it with the plow.


----------



## paradise1229

If anyone needs halp in Cleveland, Akron etc. I have a GPS. Just looking for a little extra work.


----------



## born2farm

By far one of the worst plowing days in my career. Last normal driveway of the day and I slid off of the edge. Same spot I slid off last year (tight curve by garage) Well when I slid down I went right bethween two pine trees. Came within about six inches of having to put a new bed on my truck. Well called my buddy to come pull me out and started hand shoveling this heavy wet crap. In the mean time the property owner came out yelling at me for tearing up her yard. Not from getting stuck but from a little section of grass, maybe as wide as my blade and three inches into the yard that got pealed up last snow when the ground was thawed out. Keep in mind this customer would not let me stake the drive at my own cost even. Well after a little arguing buddy finally showed up and about a half hour later we got it out. Pretty sure I will be canceling services after this year. 

The rest of the day went smoothly and the lots all scraped nice and clean, But when I got home tonight I had a check from a customer with a little note saying. "Please discontinue services and send a final bill as my neighbor has offerd to plow my driveway for free". This just pisses me off. Really makes me worry because she is the owner of one of my good size commercial lots. Whats next the neighbor offering to do it for free?? Sorry guys just had a vent a little.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

that sucks bro. it's even more cut throat and terrible in the lawn side. some guys will try to steal your crap because they are old and jealous of young guys coming up


----------



## paradise1229

born2farm;1253729 said:


> By far one of the worst plowing days in my career. Last normal driveway of the day and I slid off of the edge. Same spot I slid off last year (tight curve by garage) Well when I slid down I went right bethween two pine trees. Came within about six inches of having to put a new bed on my truck. Well called my buddy to come pull me out and started hand shoveling this heavy wet crap. In the mean time the property owner came out yelling at me for tearing up her yard. Not from getting stuck but from a little section of grass, maybe as wide as my blade and three inches into the yard that got pealed up last snow when the ground was thawed out. Keep in mind this customer would not let me stake the drive at my own cost even. Well after a little arguing buddy finally showed up and about a half hour later we got it out. Pretty sure I will be canceling services after this year.
> 
> The rest of the day went smoothly and the lots all scraped nice and clean, But when I got home tonight I had a check from a customer with a little note saying. "Please discontinue services and send a final bill as my neighbor has offerd to plow my driveway for free". This just pisses me off. Really makes me worry because she is the owner of one of my good size commercial lots. Whats next the neighbor offering to do it for free?? Sorry guys just had a vent a little.


Staking a property: If a customer rejects that service even if you offer it at your own cost, Our agreements state that we are not resposible for any damage.

Cancelations: We have a cancelation fee of 200.00min to max of 500.00 depends on the property/customer type (why not? Cell phone companies charge 200.00 or more)

Sorry to hear about your bad day today. I'm sure theres' more brighter days ahead.


----------



## kashman

well back out 2 clean up the city mess


----------



## BrynBaily

MahonLawnCare;1253788 said:


> it's even more cut throat and terrible in the lawn side. some guys will try to steal your crap because they are old and jealous of young guys coming up


I don't know how you guys do it. We are mostly dirt work, but have decided to take on the snow to help out our buddy's landscaping buisness. I was doing one of his commercial accounts today and some dude rolls up while I was clearing the lot and tried undercutting us while we're doing the job! Lucky the owner was a loyal customer and told the dude to get off his lot. But wow, really?


----------



## kashman

BrynBaily;1253934 said:


> I don't know how you guys do it. We are mostly dirt work, but have decided to take on the snow to help out our buddy's landscaping buisness. I was doing one of his commercial accounts today and some dude rolls up while I was clearing the lot and tried undercutting us while we're doing the job! Lucky the owner was a loyal customer and told the dude to get off his lot. But wow, really?


ballzzzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## born2farm

paradise1229;1253862 said:


> Staking a property: If a customer rejects that service even if you offer it at your own cost, Our agreements state that we are not resposible for any damage.
> 
> Cancelations: We have a cancelation fee of 200.00min to max of 500.00 depends on the property/customer type (why not? Cell phone companies charge 200.00 or more)
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bad day today. I'm sure theres' more brighter days ahead.


I will definitly be implementing these things into future contracts. This was my first year really doing everything legal and have never had any of the complaints I did yesterday so I didnt have any clauses about it in my contracts. Live and learn.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I went out at 3:30 yesterday morning, It has just started snowing but it was coming down fast and the wind was wicked. Even had some lightning. snow was easy to push untill mid morning when it started to get wet and heavy. Sucked to back drag and sucked to push cs the blade kept rising up. Id say between 4-5 inches here in town. This would of been ok if it wouldn't of became wet and heavy.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

born2farm;1253995 said:


> I will definitly be implementing these things into future contracts. This was my first year really doing everything legal and have never had any of the complaints I did yesterday so I didnt have any clauses about it in my contracts. Live and learn.


Brock if you dont stake them its not if you will tear it up its when. And lot of people arent loyal when it comes to where they put there money. So if somebody offers them serivce dirt cheap there gonna take that. I dont know how many people ull get to sign a contract that has an early termination fee. I mean why would i sign that when the next guy dosent have one.


----------



## LHK2

Picked up 4 houses in a row today, they all had the low ball piece of shyt who was charging 225 season, guy didnt show up all day, we were on our thrid round when one lady begged me to plow her drive. Told her 200 and I'll plow it for the rest of the season. she paid it right there and got the other three to do the same. She told me this shyt head has only been there 12 times this season. I told her u get what u pay for and report him to BBB and News. Ha,Ha.


----------



## LawnmastersMike

It's been warm and raining here in the southern part of the state! I'm jealous of you guys, I'm hoping for atleast one more snow!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;1254427 said:


> Picked up 4 houses in a row today, they all had the low ball piece of shyt who was charging 225 season, guy didnt show up all day, we were on our thrid round when one lady begged me to plow her drive. Told her 200 and I'll plow it for the rest of the season. she paid it right there and got the other three to do the same. She told me this shyt head has only been there 12 times this season. I told her u get what u pay for and report him to BBB and News. Ha,Ha.


are you still plowing in that huge monster dodge


----------



## LHK2

Yea, I am plowing with it still. Pushes like a fat hog, nothing stops it. Going to sell it this spring though. I sold my fifth wheel camper and going to look for property in southern ohio. I wont need a big truck like that anymore to pull. How did you fair out. We plowed from 3 am til 6 pm and then again from 11 pm till 6 am this morning. Kinda thins out the guys that can plow and guys that think they can plow. Hope this is the last one.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LHK2;1254590 said:


> Yea, I am plowing with it still. Pushes like a fat hog, nothing stops it. Going to sell it this spring though. I sold my fifth wheel camper and going to look for property in southern ohio. I wont need a big truck like that anymore to pull. How did you fair out. We plowed from 3 am til 6 pm and then again from 11 pm till 6 am this morning. Kinda thins out the guys that can plow and guys that think they can plow. Hope this is the last one.


Ya it didnt even start snowing here till 5 didnt stop till 4 in the after noon. And since I am just plowing in this jeep i have been subbing a few drive from a couple local friends. and its been working out. I havent had to put to many crazy hrs in this year.


----------



## born2farm

Looks like today is gonna be the day to clean up some equipment that I dont plan on using. Some of the backup stuff and what not. Figuring on maybe one small event then the season will come to an end:crying:


----------



## born2farm

Well funny story. Remember how I said the lady that wanted me to cancel services on her drive also owns a restaraunt i plow. Well today I ran in town there to get some lunch and the owner and here husband were in there and came over to me and apologized. They told me to keep plowing and they wanted to be first on the list for next year. Also asked if I could haul some stone for there drive come spring. So all in all it ended good.


----------



## grasmancolumbus

got a call to clear out behind a parked car said some DIck blocked them in


----------



## born2farm

Ok guys I would like some honest input here. I am for sure adding another truck next year in order to keep my employee plowing while I am at college. Here is my question. This spring already I seem to be getting a lot of calls for gravel hauling and storm cleanup. This is without advertising for anything but snow. Originally I was just going to buy an older 3/4 ton with plow and either a spreader or rear blade depending on if I get more commercial or residential contracts this year. Now that I am looking into some of these gravel hauling jobs and such I need something that can dump. I can get by in the begining as we have a 7x14 dump trailer at the farm I can borrow but I would rather own what I use to make money. I thought about buying my own dump trailer and still just buying a 3/4ton truck that way I could pull it with either truck. This would just mean one more piece of equipment to maintain. My other option is buying a one ton dump to plow with. This would open up more hauling opertunities but my worry is ease of plowing. Not saying I do not trust my employee, but I know that the dump truck would be limited visibility when plowing. The question for you guys running both types of trucks how much of a difference is there? I would rather go the dump truck option but driveways might get hard. I guess as I type this another option might be a dump insert that I could pull out come winter. What kind of capacity could I expect out of this? How would it hold up to gravel hauling and other bulk materials? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sold the plow this morning so it will probably snow now..


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1255967 said:


> Ok guys I would like some honest input here. I am for sure adding another truck next year in order to keep my employee plowing while I am at college. Here is my question. This spring already I seem to be getting a lot of calls for gravel hauling and storm cleanup. This is without advertising for anything but snow. Originally I was just going to buy an older 3/4 ton with plow and either a spreader or rear blade depending on if I get more commercial or residential contracts this year. Now that I am looking into some of these gravel hauling jobs and such I need something that can dump. I can get by in the begining as we have a 7x14 dump trailer at the farm I can borrow but I would rather own what I use to make money. I thought about buying my own dump trailer and still just buying a 3/4ton truck that way I could pull it with either truck. This would just mean one more piece of equipment to maintain. My other option is buying a one ton dump to plow with. This would open up more hauling opertunities but my worry is ease of plowing. Not saying I do not trust my employee, but I know that the dump truck would be limited visibility when plowing. The question for you guys running both types of trucks how much of a difference is there? I would rather go the dump truck option but driveways might get hard. I guess as I type this another option might be a dump insert that I could pull out come winter. What kind of capacity could I expect out of this? How would it hold up to gravel hauling and other bulk materials? Thanks in advance.


I have an aluminum dump insert in my 3/4 ton. Take it out in the winter so my spreader can go on. Your capacity will be limited by the truck, as the insert I have can dump 5000 lbs. (Much more than the truck can handle). I do love the dump insert though.


----------



## kashman

dump bed is the way 2 go


----------



## chevyman51

How much is a dump insert and a decent 3/4 ton truck going to cost compared to the price of a 1 ton dump?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

chevyman51;1256256 said:


> How much is a dump insert and a decent 3/4 ton truck going to cost compared to the price of a 1 ton dump?


Id assume alot cheaper saying finding a good 4x4 dump with central hydros isnt gonna come cheap. But i guess you could get one with an electric lift and put an electric plow and spreader on it. where as there are alot of 4x4 250s and 350s where you could add a leaf or timbrens too and be working. But a plow 3-5k 5k for dump insert 1k for spreader. A dump trailer is gonna cost 5k


----------



## cwby_ram

Yeah, gonna have to do his homework on what's available for how much. 1 ton dump 4x4s can be hard to find sometimes. I picked my aluminum insert for $3300.


----------



## chevyman51

KGRlandscapeing;1256280 said:


> Id assume alot cheaper saying finding a good 4x4 dump with central hydros isnt gonna come cheap. But i guess you could get one with an electric lift and put an electric plow and spreader on it. where as there are alot of 4x4 250s and 350s where you could add a leaf or timbrens too and be working. But a plow 3-5k 5k for dump insert 1k for spreader. A dump trailer is gonna cost 5k


That is true I have never looked at dump inserts or dump trailers so I was not sure.


----------



## born2farm

i will for sure do my homework on this situation. I guess im just thinking that a one ton might get a little difficult to plow with on some driveways. The dump insert is a viable option especially with my limited budget. I will have to keep my eyes open this summer and see what comes up. If I land some of my bigger contracts im looking into then I will buy a one ton. If not ill just use the dump trailer for now and buy a 3/4ton. Just want to spend money wisely and do whats best for the business.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

born2farm;1256440 said:


> i will for sure do my homework on this situation. I guess im just thinking that a one ton might get a little difficult to plow with on some driveways. The dump insert is a viable option especially with my limited budget. I will have to keep my eyes open this summer and see what comes up. If I land some of my bigger contracts im looking into then I will buy a one ton. If not ill just use the dump trailer for now and buy a 3/4ton. Just want to spend money wisely and do whats best for the business.


Brock, check out the dumper dogg from buyers. You can get a steel one in the 2500 range. That's what they are going for around here


----------



## cwby_ram

If you can find a good used aluminum one, they'd be worth looking at. I looked at a 1 ton Ford with a steel dump insert, and wound up buying an aluminum for my 3/4 ton dodge because, by the numbers I could haul more with that setup.


----------



## LHK2

You have to watch the new dot rules though. A 3/4 ton with a dump insert and hauling a load of mulch and a trailer behind will be over the trucks gvw. Just a fyi for anyone getting bulk salt, I was stopped by a DOT truck the other day just pulling out of my supplier and was stopped and asked for my weight slip and registration. I was under gvw by 200 pounds. Guy told me they are going to be stopping trucks like flies on shyt this year cheking for everything from weight to proper classification ( cdl, medical cards, ) to lights and mudflaps.


----------



## cwby_ram

LHK2;1256566 said:


> You have to watch the new dot rules though. A 3/4 ton with a dump insert and hauling a load of mulch and a trailer behind will be over the trucks gvw. Just a fyi for anyone getting bulk salt, I was stopped by a DOT truck the other day just pulling out of my supplier and was stopped and asked for my weight slip and registration. I was under gvw by 200 pounds. Guy told me they are going to be stopping trucks like flies on shyt this year cheking for everything from weight to proper classification ( cdl, medical cards, ) to lights and mudflaps.


Great. Brings another thought, new PUCO rules apply to one tons. Something else to think about.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I heard that they were not going to enforce the new laws about that that came out last year untill 2012.. but maybe we got false info.


----------



## cwby_ram

Elwer Lawn Care;1256614 said:


> I heard that they were not going to enforce the new laws about that that came out last year untill 2012.. but maybe we got false info.


I heard they were gonna way until Jan of 2011 to start enforcing, even though the law came out before that. I could be wrong, I really gotta get read up on it here soon, as my dually now falls into that.


----------



## cotter

http://www.puco.ohio.gov/puco/index...ules-for-private-intrastate-non-cdl-vehicles/
Here's something to get you warmed up   :realmad:
Chad


----------



## carl b

http://www.ohiolandscapers.org/pucoupdate.html

here's how it starts 
Congratulations...your voice was heard! Due to the efforts of the OLA and 
our members who contacted the PUCO and state legislators, active 
enforcement of these new rules and regulations have been delayed until 
January 1, 2012.

more good reading 
http://www.ohiolandscapers.org/images/pucopressrelease.pdf

u still can get a tic. for weight .


----------



## kc2006

They won't be fining you until 2012, but they will redflag you until your truck is compliant before then, you just don't have to worry about the cool $5000 in fines they'll rack up.

These laws have been on the books for like 6 years now but never enforced. Hell if your over weight your overweight, thats always been a law. 

My truck weighs 8800 with me in it, I have a nice 1000lb payload wow.


----------



## cwby_ram

Thanks for posting those up, guys. Guess I'll have some reading to do this afternoon. Maybe that gives a year to sell the one ton for another 3/4.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

kc2006;1256840 said:


> They won't be fining you until 2012, but they will redflag you until your truck is compliant before then, you just don't have to worry about the cool $5000 in fines they'll rack up.
> 
> These laws have been on the books for like 6 years now but never enforced. Hell if your over weight your overweight, thats always been a law.
> 
> My truck weighs 8800 with me in it, I have a nice 1000lb payload wow.


What kind of a heavy piece of poo do you drive? My truck is at 5625 with me in it. Leaves 3000 lbs for payload.


----------



## cwby_ram

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1256981 said:


> What kind of a heavy piece of poo do you drive? My truck is at 5625 with me in it. Leaves 3000 lbs for payload.


Wonder if it's a quad cab Dodge 3500? My buddy had one, we weighed it in before a pull and I think it came to 8600 with both of us in it (little guys), plus a bunch of junk in the bed.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1256981 said:


> What kind of a heavy piece of poo do you drive? My truck is at 5625 with me in it. Leaves 3000 lbs for payload.


Tom what truck do have? I can't remember.

Anyway this has my blood boiling the more I have looked into this.I have high blood pressue but it is controlled using medicine. So will that disqualiify me? I have some other past history too, that could possibly disqualify me. The federal government can just #$!#$!#$#$!#$!#$!$#[email protected]#$!!$!$!$, I think you all get the point.

I have a chevy 1500 sitting at my place it weighs 5600, my trailer weighs 1400 without the brake disconnect, That is 7000 pounds. Once I put my equipment on the trailer I should be under 10000. I might be getting the 1500 fixed, dented bumper and quarter panel, and painted and started driving that again. Afer I get done stuffing envelopes with invoices and some other stuff, I am heading downtown to the puco office. I want it in plain english the requirements that are needed. I don't want all this mumbo jumbo legal crap. I understand the medical card, the brake disconnect, the weight issue. But their is other legal stuff than could prohibit me from being a sole operator. If that is the case, I will go on unemployment, food stamps and whatever else to milk to gd system like some of the folks that do this. And no I don't feel better. lol Whew, I think I need to invest in a punching bag. lol


----------



## kc2006

3/4ton superduty, ext cab with steel insert. It was 8500, i forgot i had my brother in the truck and he's a big boy. A friend has a reg cab 3/4 ton with a stainless insert and he's at 8200.


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;1257019 said:


> Tom what truck do have? I can't remember.
> 
> Anyway this has my blood boiling the more I have looked into this.I have high blood pressue but it is controlled using medicine. So will that disqualiify me? I have some other past history too, that could possibly disqualify me. The federal government can just #$!#$!#$#$!#$!#$!$#[email protected]#$!!$!$!$, I think you all get the point.
> 
> I have a chevy 1500 sitting at my place it weighs 5600, my trailer weighs 1400 without the brake disconnect, That is 7000 pounds. Once I put my equipment on the trailer I should be under 10000. I might be getting the 1500 fixed, dented bumper and quarter panel, and painted and started driving that again. Afer I get done stuffing envelopes with invoices and some other stuff, I am heading downtown to the puco office. I want it in plain english the requirements that are needed. I don't want all this mumbo jumbo legal crap. I understand the medical card, the brake disconnect, the weight issue. But their is other legal stuff than could prohibit me from being a sole operator. If that is the case, I will go on unemployment, food stamps and whatever else to milk to gd system like some of the folks that do this. And no I don't feel better. lol Whew, I think I need to invest in a punching bag. lol


Your looking at it wrong, it's not the actual weights of the vehicle, its GVW, your trailer has a gvw of 7,000lb probably and a half ton is what? Your over the 10K. You'd have to have an s10 with a lightweight trailer that's rated for like 2K to be under the 10k lb laws.

They'll get you either way, because now your 1/2 ton has to be stickered at 14k probably to cover your combined weight rating so you'll always be required to be up to snuff. Even when it's just my truck cruising I'm open to the law cus it has a 16k sticker to cover me and trailer.


----------



## cwby_ram

kc2006;1257033 said:


> Your looking at it wrong, it's not the actual weights of the vehicle, its GVW, your trailer has a gvw of 7,000lb probably and a half ton is what? Your over the 10K. You'd have to have an s10 with a lightweight trailer that's rated for like 2K to be under the 10k lb laws.
> 
> They'll get you either way, because now your 1/2 ton has to be stickered at 14k probably to cover your combined weight rating so you'll always be required to be up to snuff. Even when it's just my truck cruising I'm open to the law cus it has a 16k sticker to cover me and trailer.


I'm just screwed, my dually is tagged at 18K for some stupid reason. And for what it would take to make it pass inspection, I might as well by a whole new truck.


----------



## kc2006

Whats so bad about it?

They're only looking at safety aspects. You'll have to get all the trucks and trailers inspected yearly and they'll just give you a sticker for it. If it functions properly your good to go.

All I need is a trailer breakaway, my truck is in safe working order, trailer is too with new tires, I have the medi card, a triangle kit, and a first aid kit in the truck. I'll be set once it starts. The people I see having a hard time is ones with employees, because you have to get medical cards for all them. They should already be getting background checks and driving records for them just for liability.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

shut your mouth kurt!! this new law is going to suck! i only hire winos with felonies!


----------



## clark lawn

cwby_ram;1257042 said:


> I'm just screwed, my dually is tagged at 18K for some stupid reason. And for what it would take to make it pass inspection, I might as well by a whole new truck.


so you are saying that your driving a POS that isnt road worthy?


----------



## cwby_ram

clark lawn;1257155 said:


> so you are saying that your driving a POS that isnt road worthy?


I should have known I'd get flamed for that. Actually, I was thinking about it after I made that post. Right now, it needs tires BADLY. Those would fail. Aside from that, I guess I've taken care of just about everything else. I only drove it 5000 miles since last June of 2009, so it hasn't been on the road much anyway, but up to this point it seemed like it was always leaking something. It still leaks oil pretty good. Just redid all the brakes last year. Gotta fix the breakaway on the trailer.

So when I think about it, no it isn't unsafe. But I'll bet you if I got stopped they could find something to write a ticket for.

*EDIT - and I've already dumped a LOT of money into fixing all the issues that have crept up since I bought it.


----------



## kashman

cwby_ram;1257174 said:


> I should have known I'd get flamed for that. Actually, I was thinking about it after I made that post. Right now, it needs tires BADLY. Those would fail. Aside from that, I guess I've taken care of just about everything else. I only drove it 5000 miles since last June of 2009, so it hasn't been on the road much anyway, but up to this point it seemed like it was always leaking something. It still leaks oil pretty good. Just redid all the brakes last year. Gotta fix the breakaway on the trailer.
> 
> So when I think about it, no it isn't unsafe. But I'll bet you if I got stopped they could find something to write a ticket for.
> 
> *EDIT - and I've already dumped a LOT of money into fixing all the issues that have crept up since I bought it.


hell they can do that with 2011 off the show room floor


----------



## cwby_ram

kashman;1257178 said:


> hell they can do that with 2011 off the show room floor


Thank you, that was my point. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1257033 said:


> Your looking at it wrong, it's not the actual weights of the vehicle, its GVW, your trailer has a gvw of 7,000lb probably and a half ton is what? Your over the 10K. You'd have to have an s10 with a lightweight trailer that's rated for like 2K to be under the 10k lb laws.
> 
> They'll get you either way, because now your 1/2 ton has to be stickered at 14k probably to cover your combined weight rating so you'll always be required to be up to snuff. Even when it's just my truck cruising I'm open to the law cus it has a 16k sticker to cover me and trailer.


yeah, your right. I am not thinking to clearly right now. To many numbers running around in my head. Yep the trailer is 7000 gvw 2 3500 pound axles and the gvw of the 1500 is 5600 so right there is 12.6 so. Maybe I will just switch over to 21 inch mowing this season only. lol I might be able to half my normal route done in a day. lol

GVW of the 06 gmc 2500hd is 9200. Never made to the puco had to much other stuff going on.


----------



## kc2006

Puco and all them suck, theyll run you around and say alot of "I don't know". 

Remember everyone needs roof clearance lights. Lol I was looking at new trucks and the dealer thought I was crazy for saying it needed them.


----------



## cwby_ram

kc2006;1257278 said:


> Puco and all them suck, theyll run you around and say alot of "I don't know".
> 
> Remember everyone needs roof clearance lights. Lol I was looking at new trucks and the dealer thought I was crazy for saying it needed them.


Didn't know about that. Don't have those on the 3/4 ton.


----------



## kc2006

It's crazy isn't it! A friend got pulled over last fall, saw that on his warning. And his 2010 enclosed trailer needed it's lights moved down to bumper level instead of eye level where the factory put them.

Just a way to make us spend more. But remember, "this is all for safety"


----------



## kashman

if it didnt come from the factory you dont need them


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1257278 said:


> Puco and all them suck, theyll run you around and say alot of "I don't know".
> 
> Remember everyone needs roof clearance lights. Lol I was looking at new trucks and the dealer thought I was crazy for saying it needed them.


First has anybody been to any of the meetings?? Tell you what, alot of companies will be going out of business. Are they grandfathering anything in? I see alot of trucks that do this without clearance lights and I guarntee they won't add them.

Also has anybody priced a breakaway kit?? Wondering the price of that. Another thing I better see them pulling over people that haul scrap metal in the 1966 dodge truck with the tailgate hanging there by a bungee.

I just realized I need to reregister my truck at a higher rating to. Sticker shows 10 on it.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1257293 said:


> First has anybody been to any of the meetings?? Tell you what, alot of companies will be going out of business. Are they grandfathering anything in? I see alot of trucks that do this without clearance lights and I guarntee they won't add them.
> 
> Also has anybody priced a breakaway kit?? Wondering the price of that. Another thing I better see them pulling over people that haul scrap metal in the 1966 dodge truck with the tailgate hanging there by a bungee.
> 
> I just realized I need to reregister my truck at a higher rating to. Sticker shows 10 on it.


I'm not sure, but if you find a deal on a breakaway kit, let me know. Mine is still there, but it doesn't do anything anymore.


----------



## kc2006

I went to a meeting held by dot officers. Nothing is grandfathered, "safe" is "safe". That's the first thing they said, "this is for safety", bs. This is about getting the state more money. 

And telling a state trooper you don't need clearance lights cus the factory didnt put them there won't get you out of the ticket or the redflag lifted. It's not a law in every state so companies don't have to put them on, but they are required here.

Not all trailers were built with break away kits, doesn't mean your exempt.


----------



## kashman

kc2006;1257340 said:


> I went to a meeting held by dot officers. Nothing is grandfathered, "safe" is "safe". That's the first thing they said, "this is for safety", bs. This is about getting the state more money.
> 
> And telling a state trooper you don't need clearance lights cus the factory didnt put them there won't get you out of the ticket or the redflag lifted. It's not a law in every state so companies don't have to put them on, but they are required here.
> 
> Not all trailers were built with break away kits, doesn't mean your exempt.


look closer you cant get a ohio title without an inspection so if you have plates you are safe. If you get a ticket and pay it your just as dumb as the law . take it 2 court and see who wins iv already spoke 2 my lawyer . 2many ppl get tickets and just pay them


----------



## kashman

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/03/01/thousands-rally-in-ohio-against-union-busting-bill/
dont forget 2 support your unions


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

8600 gvwr, trailer is 7000 gvwr, got brakes on both axles, break away kit, 14 sticker, clearance lights, etc. So I think I should be ok. Don't forget the trucks have to be lettered, and all that crap. Why don't they offer non-penalized safety inspections to help us understand this poop and so we can be up to snuff? Guarantee 90% of people wouldn't go.


----------



## kc2006

I've been saying all along, I hope I get pulled over so I know exactly what I need.

Even at the meeting I went to, nothing was really laid out well. They wante everyone to buy the 3" thick book of laws.


----------



## born2farm

Well it looks like the dump insert is the way to go for what I am trying to do. I couldnt really tell by any of the pictures but how exactly do they mount in the bed? I know I am going to have to remove my tool box and back rack but it will only be in this truck untill winter I hope. Am I going to have to drill a lot of holes in my daily driver? I found a used one for 1500 (steel) and new ones mounted for 2,595. A lot cheaper then a dump truck but I have to decide how to recoup the money off of this purchase quick so I can still buy another truck.


----------



## kc2006

You remove the stock bed bolts and get longer bolts. I didn't have to drill anything.


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;1257488 said:


> You remove the stock bed bolts and get longer bolts. I didn't have to drill anything.


Ok thank you. I have found quite a few deals but I hate to buy this when I dont have a whole lot of work lined up. I do not want to get back into full landscaping but I am thinking about advertising for thigs such as gravel hauling, driveway grading, storm/lawn cleanup gutter cleaning garden tilling ect. I know this is plow site but what is your guys opinion. I am trying to find neiche services that not everyone offers and that even your typical home handyman who mows his own yard would hire out.


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1257487 said:


> Well it looks like the dump insert is the way to go for what I am trying to do. I couldnt really tell by any of the pictures but how exactly do they mount in the bed? I know I am going to have to remove my tool box and back rack but it will only be in this truck untill winter I hope. Am I going to have to drill a lot of holes in my daily driver? I found a used one for 1500 (steel) and new ones mounted for 2,595. A lot cheaper then a dump truck but I have to decide how to recoup the money off of this purchase quick so I can still buy another truck.


On mine (the aluminum model), you drill two holes into the bed, right down the middle. Bolt the insert frame to the bed, and that's that. Easy in and out, I can't do it in about 15 minutes by myself if I have a skid steer handy to lift it out.
I'll usually even put my toolbox and headache rack back on for the winter after I take the insert out. (The steel beds may be different, but I don't know that for sure)


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1257518 said:


> Ok thank you. I have found quite a few deals but I hate to buy this when I dont have a whole lot of work lined up. I do not want to get back into full landscaping but I am thinking about advertising for thigs such as gravel hauling, driveway grading, storm/lawn cleanup gutter cleaning garden tilling ect. I know this is plow site but what is your guys opinion. I am trying to find neiche services that not everyone offers and that even your typical home handyman who mows his own yard would hire out.


Leaf removal might be something to think about too, although it'd be awhile before you recouped any costs with that.


----------



## clark lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1257483 said:


> 8600 gvwr, trailer is 7000 gvwr, got brakes on both axles, break away kit, 14 sticker, clearance lights, etc. So I think I should be ok. Don't forget the trucks have to be lettered, and all that crap. Why don't they offer non-penalized safety inspections to help us understand this poop and so we can be up to snuff? Guarantee 90% of people wouldn't go.


you need an 18K plate. you are not allowed to be underthe GCWR.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1257483 said:


> 8600 gvwr, trailer is 7000 gvwr, got brakes on both axles, break away kit, 14 sticker, clearance lights, etc. So I think I should be ok. Don't forget the trucks have to be lettered, and all that crap. Why don't they offer non-penalized safety inspections to help us understand this poop and so we can be up to snuff? Guarantee 90% of people wouldn't go.


Yep, I just remembered the truck lettering earlier.



kc2006;1257486 said:


> I've been saying all along, I hope I get pulled over so I know exactly what I need.
> 
> Even at the meeting I went to, nothing was really laid out well. They wante everyone to buy the 3" thick book of laws.


Figures, they won't give out the information for free. probably wanted 75 bucks for the book too.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;1257532 said:


> you need an 18K plate. you are not allowed to be underthe GCWR.


Could he get a 16 sticker???


----------



## clark lawn

kashman;1257356 said:


> look closer you cant get a ohio title without an inspection so if you have plates you are safe. If you get a ticket and pay it your just as dumb as the law . take it 2 court and see who wins iv already spoke 2 my lawyer . 2many ppl get tickets and just pay them


insection for what? the only time i had to get an inspection was when i bough a truck from out of state.

when i worked in the truck shops many time we had to modify new trucks to meet DOT law. if your lawer told you to take it to court he is just lookin to make some money off of you.


----------



## clark lawn

kashman;1257356 said:


> look closer you cant get a ohio title without an inspection so if you have plates you are safe. If you get a ticket and pay it your just as dumb as the law . take it 2 court and see who wins iv already spoke 2 my lawyer . 2many ppl get tickets and just pay them


inspection for what? the only time i had to get an inspection was when i bough a truck from out of state.

when i worked in the truck shops many time we had to modify new trucks to meet DOT law. if your lawer told you to take it to court he is just lookin to make some money off of you.


----------



## clark lawn

Young Pup;1257544 said:


> Could he get a 16 sticker???


if they existed ya but they go 6,10,14,18,22,26.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;1257563 said:


> if they existed ya but they go 6,10,14,18,22,26.


Sorry did not know that, so when I reregister looks like I better get 18 too.


----------



## born2farm

cwby_ram;1257521 said:


> On mine (the aluminum model), you drill two holes into the bed, right down the middle. Bolt the insert frame to the bed, and that's that. Easy in and out, I can't do it in about 15 minutes by myself if I have a skid steer handy to lift it out.
> I'll usually even put my toolbox and headache rack back on for the winter after I take the insert out. (The steel beds may be different, but I don't know that for sure)


Ok. Ya I dont mind having to take the rack off but the not having a tool box is goin to kill me. Once I buy a work truck it will have its premanent home in there. I am thinking that it would also open up bulk salt for me since buyers now has a replacement tailgate spreader for it. Future plans but would be cheaper then a vbox as well.



cwby_ram;1257525 said:


> Leaf removal might be something to think about too, although it'd be awhile before you recouped any costs with that.


I thought about this too. I already have a BR600 that I bought back when I did lawns as well as a 8hp little wonder blower.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

How do I get the higher sticker?


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1257571 said:


> Ok. Ya I dont mind having to take the rack off but the not having a tool box is goin to kill me. Once I buy a work truck it will have its premanent home in there. I am thinking that it would also open up bulk salt for me since buyers now has a replacement tailgate spreader for it. Future plans but would be cheaper then a vbox as well.
> 
> I thought about this too. I already have a BR600 that I bought back when I did lawns as well as a 8hp little wonder blower.


If you're creative and careful, you can get quite a bit of stuff under the insert. (not gonna be protected from the weather). And TruckCraft makes a replacement tailgate for salting too, but what I've looked at so far, they're not cheap. I'm looking at running bulk next year too.

See if you can find a debris sucker for the dump and make some plywood sides, you'll be in business!


----------



## cwby_ram

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1257576 said:


> How do I get the higher sticker?


When I got my 18 tag, I think I just told them that's what I wanted when I got tags, because that's what the truck and trailer worked out to.


----------



## clark lawn

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1257576 said:


> How do I get the higher sticker?


go to the BMV and write them a check.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;1257581 said:


> go to the BMV and write them a check.


They won't be getting a check from me till October till it is time to renew. :crying:


----------



## Chevy03dump

Having had a 1 ton dump for several years, they are making it very hard for them to be of any value .... legally. Mine was a 3500 chevy d/a 4x4. It weighed 9200 with a gvwr of 12000. I could legally carry 2800 lb. That's not a lot of rock, or anything else. A home owner isn't going to pay a $65 delivery charge for $20 material. To do a drive generally 5 ton. $75 material and $325 delivery. I used to cut people a brake on multiple deliveries to the same address, but that would still be $250 hauling 1.5 ton at a time.

I think you can see where I'm going. If you want to haul legally, you're going to have to get a TRUCK. F450 or larger. With that said, that was my truck. You can get a 2 wheel drive gas and have more cap.

Good luck


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1257588 said:


> They won't be getting a check from me till October till it is time to renew. :crying:


I gotta do it this month, just figured out what I'm gonna owe them in fact. Not pretty, darn near $500. :realmad::crying:


----------



## born2farm

cwby_ram;1257577 said:


> If you're creative and careful, you can get quite a bit of stuff under the insert. (not gonna be protected from the weather). And TruckCraft makes a replacement tailgate for salting too, but what I've looked at so far, they're not cheap. I'm looking at running bulk next year too.
> 
> See if you can find a debris sucker for the dump and make some plywood sides, you'll be in business!


I am sure I can figure something out. Gonna try and get some worked lineup up first. Figure schedule first jobs a week out and that will give me time to purchase and install an insert.

As far as a debris sucker. All of the cities in my area have curbside pickup so I am good to gopayup I stay pretty busy full time with the farm and with college comeing up. Just hoping I can line up enough to keep my guy working for me at least part time year round.


----------



## chevyman51

So since i have a chevy 1500 and a 7k trailer what would i need this is confusing me i have never been good at figureing this crap out?


----------



## kashman

clark lawn;1257556 said:


> insection for what? the only time i had to get an inspection was when i bough a truck from out of state.
> 
> when i worked in the truck shops many time we had to modify new trucks to meet DOT law. if your lawer told you to take it to court he is just lookin to make some money off of you.


nope they call it loop hole lots of them if you look closely. big dif in a trucking comp and a landscaper


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Brock, you have a skid loader at the farm. Get into skid loader work like cleaning fence rows for example. I'm looking into that route now.


----------



## carl b

I think you guy are reading to far in to this. ( stop writing here take action )
If you would like to help join the Ohio Landscape Association ( they need your $$$ to fight ) 
They are on the front line . 
Call your congressmen Its free 

I'm for safety but to far is to far 
the towing interindustry fight and won why can't we. 

every driver will cost you $1800 just to get started . well if it goes threw I hope you don't get a guy hired than spend $1800 just for him to quit and go to the next landscaper. .


----------



## kc2006

What's going to cost 1800 per employee? You need a medical card.

I think this is all an inconvenience, but at the same time if it's enforced right, I see it driving alot of low ballers out which I'm all for. The only people it'll hurt are ones with totally crap equipment or people that charge no money...which those are normally the same.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think if they inspected vehicles like they do in Pennsylvania instead of worrying about emissions only, this wouldn't be such an issue. There are cars that are 100 times more unsafe on the road than a guy who is a lil over gvwr. I mean bald tires, going almost sideways while trying to go straight, rust holes big enough to throw a person thru, missing body panels, etc. I could write three pages about all the junky ass cars and there threat to safety. But no one will mention that since the epa has their hands in it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

kc2006;1257881 said:


> What's going to cost 1800 per employee? You need a medical card.
> 
> I think this is all an inconvenience, but at the same time if it's enforced right, I see it driving alot of low ballers out which I'm all for. The only people it'll hurt are ones with totally crap equipment or people that charge no money...which those are normally the same.


IF! they enforce it right. Thats a big IF!


----------



## cwby_ram

Elwer Lawn Care;1257891 said:


> IF! they enforce it right. Thats a big IF!


Seems like right now, you get pulled over if the guy is in a bad mood. If he's happy, you're fine.


----------



## LHK2

Ok I know I am going to get blasted for this but, OLA needs money come on, dues are 300 and there are over a 1000 members, do the math. We do they spend money? Meetings, yea right!


----------



## kc2006

Elwer Lawn Care;1257891 said:


> IF! they enforce it right. Thats a big IF!


I know, and that's what worries me. It's just like the pest license. They kept claiming at the recert thing today that they're cracking down and actually fining people and stuff. They kept saying we have to turn people in. Yet last year when I talked to the one inspector he said not to bother because they'll just try to "push them in the right direction" WTF is that!?

I'm gunna give it a whirl. The one school I bid on is probably going to this guy that doesnt have a license and i'm pretty sure doesnt pay taxes. So I'm sure the state would LOVE to see someone spraying around a school with no license!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Ya they told us to turn them in and that no one will find out but guess what they will find out and I'm not able to do that. Its bad enough where i even have potential customers asking to make sure i'm licensed which i guess is a good thing for me.


----------



## kashman

kc2006;1258069 said:


> I know, and that's what worries me. It's just like the pest license. They kept claiming at the recert thing today that they're cracking down and actually fining people and stuff. They kept saying we have to turn people in. Yet last year when I talked to the one inspector he said not to bother because they'll just try to "push them in the right direction" WTF is that!?
> 
> I'm gunna give it a whirl. The one school I bid on is probably going to this guy that doesnt have a license and i'm pretty sure doesnt pay taxes. So I'm sure the state would LOVE to see someone spraying around a school with no license!


iv had mine for 10 years iv seen 1 agent in my life they will tell you they only bother guy that are lic


----------



## carl b

kc2006;1257881 said:


> What's going to cost 1800 per employee? You need a medical card.
> 
> I think this is all an inconvenience, but at the same time if it's enforced right, I see it driving alot of low ballers out which I'm all for. The only people it'll hurt are ones with totally crap equipment or people that charge no money...which those are normally the same.


med. card dr.office ect.
truck lights, log books, you have to train guys .

you can get a cd by calling 614-466-3392
I've been looking at this for some time. that maybe far fetched 
($1800) but, I feel they will stop more and thats means you may have a truck that can carry 4,000 in the bed safely but, now you'll get a ticket @$500. because you didn't put more wight on the front axle . ect. it just give them more things to hold against us.

I don't know about you but I don't make 125 k per year . ( what the guys that made this law make ) I just feel it's wrong . I work hard and yes I have older trucks. I know they are safe . I check the brakes and lights ( I have leds ) all the time . I charge what I feel is a good price I make money the client isn't paying too much. I hate give my money to make the rich richer.
like i said i'm all for safety. it's just the rules maybe a hair to much


----------



## clark lawn

Ummm, you can get a physical for 50-75 bucks all over the place. if you dont travel over 150 mile radius from you shop you dont need a log book. the lights on you truck should work anyway, that a law now. i have driven lots of trucks and i have never had a ticket for not enough weight on the front axle. with a pickup/1 ton dump there is no way you will be over on an axle unless you are over on GVW.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey guys, not to much going on here. I was doing som price checking for dump inserts to compare with my truckcraft aluminum insert and got a price from avalance for there new stainless 8ft insert and salter attachement. They are asking $7900. For just the insert and another $4400 for the salter. I thought truckcraft was expensive. I was pretty shocked when the ep sent me those numbers. Well that is about, just bored and waiting for the next storm.


----------



## carl b

clark lawn;1258734 said:


> Ummm, you can get a physical for 50-75 bucks all over the place. if you dont travel over 150 mile radius from you shop you dont need a log book. the lights on you truck should work anyway, that a law now. i have driven lots of trucks and i have never had a ticket for not enough weight on the front axle. with a pickup/1 ton dump there is no way you will be over on an axle unless you are over on GVW.


I don't see what your looking for here ? So I guess I'll say I'm happy for you .

Like I said I'm trying to help people here so, If your just trying to argue than try with someone else I don't care . I gave the number anyone so that would like can call and get facts I don't know it all


----------



## cwby_ram

Just took the plow off. I hate doing that, that Meyer always takes sooo much longer than it should. But it's off, any snow in the forecast? :laughing:


----------



## kc2006

Burkartsplow;1258878 said:


> Hey guys, not to much going on here. I was doing som price checking for dump inserts to compare with my truckcraft aluminum insert and got a price from avalance for there new stainless 8ft insert and salter attachement. They are asking $7900. For just the insert and another $4400 for the salter. I thought truckcraft was expensive. I was pretty shocked when the ep sent me those numbers. Well that is about, just bored and waiting for the next storm.


I've been pricing truck craft, downeaster, and buyers dumperdogg. I'm seeing 7k for downeaster together, 6100 for buyers, and 7800 for truckcraft.

I don't know what I'm gunna do. I even found a poly buyers bed for 1700, thought about going that but I dont know how they hold up and they're HEAVY, almost 1100 lbs buyers told me.


----------



## cwby_ram

kc2006;1258908 said:


> I've been pricing truck craft, downeaster, and buyers dumperdogg. I'm seeing 7k for downeaster together, 6100 for buyers, and 7800 for truckcraft.
> 
> I don't know what I'm gunna do. I even found a poly buyers bed for 1700, thought about going that but I dont know how they hold up and they're HEAVY, almost 1100 lbs buyers told me.


If you not totally stuck on new, keep your eyes open for a used one. I picked my aluminum truckcraft for $3300, and it's been great! Doesn't weigh much at all. I've been on the lookout for a salter, those seem harder to find used.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;1258878 said:


> Hey guys, not to much going on here. I was doing som price checking for dump inserts to compare with my truckcraft aluminum insert and got a price from avalance for there new stainless 8ft insert and salter attachement. They are asking $7900. For just the insert and another $4400 for the salter. I thought truckcraft was expensive. I was pretty shocked when the ep sent me those numbers. Well that is about, just bored and waiting for the next storm.


yesterday i was helping a buddy put a new motor in his boat so that was fun


----------



## suzuki0702

carl b;1258879 said:


> I don't see what your looking for here ? So I guess I'll say I'm happy for you .
> 
> Like I said I'm trying to help people here so, If your just trying to argue than try with someone else I don't care . I gave the number anyone so that would like can call and get facts I don't know it all


not everyone here is like us carl, especially griswald:laughing:


----------



## kc2006

A friend in town has a truckcraft with salter, he's hurting for cash, he was at 5500, I'm working on him trying to get him down to 4500. I figured I'd jump on it if he goes 5. It's all about 4-5 years old I think.


----------



## clark lawn

just posting FACTS instead of the BS that is going around.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

125k a year? I sure as heck dont make that. Believe me, if they make this any crappier I will gladly move my business to another state that doesn't suck so much


----------



## kc2006

I heard on a tv show that gay for pay porn is a good thing to get into. Make about 250 a year and work 8 days a week.


----------



## cwby_ram

kc2006;1258984 said:


> A friend in town has a truckcraft with salter, he's hurting for cash, he was at 5500, I'm working on him trying to get him down to 4500. I figured I'd jump on it if he goes 5. It's all about 4-5 years old I think.


Sounds like a great deal to me!


----------



## born2farm

I will more then likely be buying a used steel insert after I get some work to keep it somewhat busy.

I have a question regarding all of these new truck laws. Where can I read up on these. What all is required etc. Couldt find much detail on it/


----------



## kc2006

cwby_ram;1259014 said:


> Sounds like a great deal to me!


Just don't kiss me and i'm on top. Thumbs Up


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

kc2006;1259039 said:


> Just don't kiss me and i'm on top. Thumbs Up


It's only gay if you look him in the eyes lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

new truckcraft alum inserts are going for $5K. I have never seen them higher then $5500 for the insert only. I got mine new at end of season becuase they were last in inventory and got a great deal on them since i paid cash, but if you look on CL there is usually a few on there for really lows prices and you can hardly tell they have been used. The aluminum holds up great.


----------



## Treedoc32

kc2006;1258984 said:


> A friend in town has a truckcraft with salter, he's hurting for cash, he was at 5500, I'm working on him trying to get him down to 4500. I figured I'd jump on it if he goes 5. It's all about 4-5 years old I think.


That would be a great deal at 5500 for combo. Combo new is probably around 8000. They definitely hold up great when taken care of. We've had ours for around 10 years and it's been in 2 trucks.


----------



## cwby_ram

Treedoc32;1259546 said:


> That would be a great deal at 5500 for combo. Combo new is probably around 8000. They definitely hold up great when taken care of. We've had ours for around 10 years and it's been in 2 trucks.


And yours looks like it could be 2 years old!


----------



## born2farm

Question for you guys. I have never been through an inspection with the DOT. On my 2006 I have it straight piped with the CAT removed. Will they fail me in the future for this?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Most likely will, as that is on there for a reason lol. A friend of mine just took it off and punched out all the filters inside and placed it back on so it looks like it is there.


----------



## born2farm

lol ya....I am going to have to do that. I am planning on buying a truck just for the business anyways so idk. I really need to read up on what requires inspection.


----------



## cwby_ram

My cat is gone too. I thought that was legal, though, on diesels.


----------



## born2farm

cwby_ram;1261493 said:


> My cat is gone too. I thought that was legal, though, on diesels.


does yours pass inspection?


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1261424 said:


> Question for you guys. I have never been through an inspection with the DOT. On my 2006 I have it straight piped with the CAT removed. Will they fail me in the future for this?


Ok I am really starting to read up on this stuff. Here is a link to some inspection:

http://www.puco.ohio.gov/emplibrary/files/Trans/10-26GVWR/Driver Vehicle Inspection Report.pdf

There is no way we can be put in the same class as big rigs. Time to do a march and rally at the statehouse to get out message out there.


----------



## born2farm

Well here is a good link on the Cat question.

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/portals/27/echeck/docs/exhaust_repair_guidelines.pdf

My question is for the guys who have been through inspection. Do they check for the Cat? I guess that even though my truck will be a personal truck and only used as a backup truck and not registerd in the business name it will still need inspected and registered.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1261516 said:


> Ok I am really starting to read up on this stuff. Here is a link to some inspection:
> 
> http://www.puco.ohio.gov/emplibrary/files/Trans/10-26GVWR/Driver Vehicle Inspection Report.pdf
> 
> There is no way we can be put in the same class as big rigs. Time to do a march and rally at the statehouse to get out message out there.


This helps out on what all is going to be needed. This is rediculous. I did see a spot on there for muffler but nothing about a CAT. Kinda getting worried since a CAT is expensive


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the yearly inspection:

http://www.puco.ohio.gov/emplibrary/files/Trans/10-26GVWR/Annual Inspection.pdf


----------



## cwby_ram

Never been inspected. Plenty of dirty looks from local cops, though. Young Pup, I bet we could get enough trucks to plug the streets up pretty good for a few hours.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1261527 said:


> Never been inspected. Plenty of dirty looks from local cops, though. Young Pup, I bet we could get enough trucks to plug the streets up pretty good for a few hours.


Just get everyone with trucks and trailers down there. Really fubar traffic downtown at Broad and High Streets.


----------



## born2farm

Even on the yearly inspection I do not see anything about emissions contol stuff. Maybe I just suck at looking stuff up on the internet but I can not for the life of me find out what needs to be registered as commercial.

I have my personal vehicle with a plow that is my daily driver and will see ocasional plow duty. I will soon have my work truck which will be all letterd up and be registered in the business name. I assume that the letterd one would have to be commercial. What about my personal truck.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1261556 said:


> Even on the yearly inspection I do not see anything about emissions contol stuff. Maybe I just suck at looking stuff up on the internet but I can not for the life of me find out what needs to be registered as commercial.
> 
> I have my personal vehicle with a plow that is my daily driver and will see ocasional plow duty. I will soon have my work truck which will be all letterd up and be registered in the business name. I assume that the letterd one would have to be commercial. What about my personal truck.


Me neither that is why I say they can'''''t use the big rig inspections sheets for us.

Hate to say this your personal truck that you plow with should have commercial plates on it. If you are using it to make money then you should have commercial plates.


----------



## kc2006

They won't redflag u or anything when u get pulled over. But when you go get the stupid inspection they might give you bs.

I see that being the biggest flaw, we'll have to go get the inspections at dealers and shops in order to get the stupid sticker, and they'll nit pick just to get extra work. I already got a guy lined up for when it goes into effect $50 and he'll look the other way on some stuff.


----------



## kc2006

Jp's right, they say if you do any thing that will make money with a vehicle it's then commercial.

Another bs thing, girl at the DMV mentioned its in the works that ALL 3/4 ton and up will be commercial plates soon. $$$$ that's all the state sees. How about we cut back on funding drug dealers with welfare instead of effing working people.


----------



## born2farm

so will all of trucks registered as commercial need to pass the DOT and PUCO laws? I know my stepdad has a one ton so it is registered as commercial but it is never inspected.

I guess I am wondering I know I have to pay extra for the commercial tags but with the inspection does that only come if it is a business vehicle?


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1261567 said:


> They won't redflag u or anything when u get pulled over. But when you go get the stupid inspection they might give you bs.
> 
> I see that being the biggest flaw, we'll have to go get the inspections at dealers and shops in order to get the stupid sticker, and they'll nit pick just to get extra work. I already got a guy lined up for when it goes into effect $50 and he'll look the other way on some stuff.


Oh my head is hurting. To much reading done tonight. Time to call it for a night.

Every thing I have has commercial plates except the chevy 1500. The bmv won't get the extra money for that for commercial plates. If I still have it in the future that will be the back up to the backup.


----------



## clark lawn

DOT does not care if you have a CAT or not, as long as there are no leaks in the exhaust system it will pass. i am certified to do DOT inspections and have been since 1998. the inspection sheet is a standard sheet for all commercial trucks, you just only have to check what is applicable to your specific vehicle.


----------



## born2farm

clark lawn;1261586 said:


> DOT does not care if you have a CAT or not, as long as there are no leaks in the exhaust system it will pass. i am certified to do DOT inspections and have been since 1998. the inspection sheet is a standard sheet for all commercial trucks, you just only have to check what is applicable to your specific vehicle.


Thank you very much. So untill my county becomes one with the E-Check i have nothing to worry about?


----------



## clark lawn

born2farm;1261598 said:


> Thank you very much. So untill my county becomes one with the E-Check i have nothing to worry about?


correct, and i believe that if you are over 10K you are exempted from echeck.


----------



## fordmstng66

born2farm;1261556 said:


> Even on the yearly inspection I do not see anything about emissions contol stuff. Maybe I just suck at looking stuff up on the internet but I can not for the life of me find out what needs to be registered as commercial.
> 
> I have my personal vehicle with a plow that is my daily driver and will see ocasional plow duty. I will soon have my work truck which will be all letterd up and be registered in the business name. I assume that the letterd one would have to be commercial. What about my personal truck.


I have always been told that if you make money with your truck, it needs to have commercial plates on it.


----------



## chevyman51

Young Pup;1261531 said:


> Just get everyone with trucks and trailers down there. Really fubar traffic downtown at Broad and High Streets.


I am game just let me know when.


----------



## cwby_ram

chevyman51;1262202 said:


> I am game just let me know when.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## carl b

I looked at the cd last night. 

I would like to point out . 
If you carry mulch , natural compost or for a farm you are exempt. why are they exempt ? The farm I get. they need all the help they can get . farming is one of the hardest most important things we have . 

This I heard on the radio 
If you are a contractor ( painting or fixing insides of homes older the 1978 ) you now, have to take a lead paint class.


----------



## kc2006

that lead thing is BS too, i have a buddy that owns a window company, all they have to do is put the windows in bags and seal them with duct tape, run a vac with a hepa filter all over the area...and charge an extra 50 a window because they are getting raped by the gov for big money to get certified.

Didn't we all eat a few paint chips as kids? And it's all good.


----------



## VBigFord20

kc2006;1261569 said:


> Jp's right, they say if you do any thing that will make money with a vehicle it's then commercial.


By this logic, there is 20,000 high school students in the state of Ohio driving 97 civics delivering pizza that are now breaking the law.

Im so sick of government intervention making it damn near impossible for me to run my business and make a profit. Maybe I should just sell everything and go on welfare. Since they want to tell me what I can and cant do like mommy and daddy did, I might as well get an allowance from them.


----------



## kc2006

Yep your right about the pizza boys. They should also have commercial insurance. We used to own a pizza shop and we made all the drivers show proof that they had the insurance cus if they killed someone you know who it went back on.


----------



## cwby_ram

That's right about the pizza, just got new insurance for my wife's car and one of the things I had to sign was something saying the car would be used for nothing commercial, including delivering pizza. And I'd like to hear more about this mulch exemption. Does it have to be dedicated to mulch? I haul mulch in the spring. Doubt that'll fly though.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1262786 said:


> Yep your right about the pizza boys. They should also have commercial insurance. We used to own a pizza shop and we made all the drivers show proof that they had the insurance cus if they killed someone you know who it went back on.


Oh yeah, and how many of them do you see running around with broken tailights, non working lights and all of that stuff. Do you think some of their cars would pass inspection?


----------



## clark lawn

Young Pup;1263403 said:


> Oh yeah, and how many of them do you see running around with broken tailights, non working lights and all of that stuff. Do you think some of their cars would pass inspection?


they are under that 10K magic number so they are exempted. i know a guy here thatis corparate level with one of the national pizza chains.he was telling me that they are going to start requiring their drivers to carry commercial insurance and be at least 21 years old.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;1263505 said:


> they are under that 10K magic number so they are exempted. i know a guy here thatis corparate level with one of the national pizza chains.he was telling me that they are going to start requiring their drivers to carry commercial insurance and be at least 21 years old.


I guess that is a small issue. lol forgot about the weight. Smart move on that pizza chain, I bet they will be losing some drivers though. Wonder what the cost for comm. insurance on a car would be?????


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;1263507 said:


> I guess that is a small issue. lol forgot about the weight. Smart move on that pizza chain, I bet they will be losing some drivers though. Wonder what the cost for comm. insurance on a car would be?????


its dirty cheap because they cant pull or carry anything and they cost alot less to replace and they have like a 50 mile range on the covrage


----------



## f250man

Well guys looks like we got another round of SNOW coming are way. they are saying up to a foot or more by friday night. At least for us here in the N.E. corner


----------



## chevy$men

Yea another round of heavy white stuff....payuppayupwesport


----------



## Burkartsplow

chevy$men;1263796 said:


> Yea another round of heavy white stuff....payuppayupwesport


What did u end up doing with the truck with the bad engine. Lets see some pics of it.


----------



## born2farm

Well I was planning on cleanin the plow up and tucking her away for the year this weekend but I might hold off. Been a busy week. Filing the last of my paperwork to be 100% legal in all aspects. Sending out thank you letters and giving estimates for my spring services. Looks like ill probably be buying a used steel dump insert and a scraper blade for our one smaller tractor. Should have enough work to keep my guy busy 1-2 days a week year round and let me continue my full time farming venture. Should work out good i the end.


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;1263729 said:


> Well guys looks like we got another round of SNOW coming are way. they are saying up to a foot or more by friday night. At least for us here in the N.E. corner


Steve,
Hope it all ends up out there, you can make all the money. I am tired of looking at it & ready to get to work on the lawns. Its gona be another storm like two weeks ago, blow in drop down a foot of white sh!t and have it melt in two days. No thanks.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lux Lawn;1263993 said:


> Steve,
> Hope it all ends up out there, you can make all the money. I am tired of looking at it & ready to get to work on the lawns. Its gona be another storm like two weeks ago, blow in drop down a foot of white sh!t and have it melt in two days. No thanks.


Larry thats exactly what its gonna do come in over night bury everybody befor morning rush and make it a mess


----------



## Lux Lawn

Your right Kevin, we are going to get it again at the worst possible time.


----------



## kashman

im already sick of it


----------



## chevyman51

Burkartsplow;1263980 said:


> What did u end up doing with the truck with the bad engine. Lets see some pics of it.


I asked acouple times for pics but never got any I don't think he wants to sell it that bad.


----------



## chevy$men

chevyman51;1264235 said:


> I asked acouple times for pics but never got any I don't think he wants to sell it that bad.


i sent everyone that asked for pics but whatever i wouldnt have wesportposted the thing if i didnt want to sell it but its being fixed now...


----------



## chevy$men

Burkartsplow;1263980 said:


> What did u end up doing with the truck with the bad engine. Lets see some pics of it.


Its getting repaired now the shop is just fixing whats wrong not a new engine .......


----------



## Burkartsplow

chevyman51;1264235 said:


> I asked acouple times for pics but never got any I don't think he wants to sell it that bad.


I never got pics and i asked 3 times. I was just wondering what he ended up doing with it. I wanted to see what I missed out on. Well once it is done post some pics so we can see this badboy and the "new" to you engine in it.


----------



## mountaindew5011

drug the blade back out of the garage i was makin a rush for spring. guess not.


----------



## VBigFord20

So is everyone ready for whatever mess were going to wake up to tomorrow?


----------



## mountaindew5011

*ready???????*

ready as i can get for watchin the news about 4 hours ago. gasin the old bronco up and check the fluids. hubs locked. and even made sure i didnt leave the float switch down AGAIN.


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, I put the blade back on again. Didn't want to jinx it like last time, but I don't wanna wrestle with that thing at 3 in the morning, either. So I'm all ready for whatever.


----------



## mountaindew5011

well fired the truck up gettin ready to take the bronco out for a hard slushy mornin of pushin. i will post pics of my hopefully to be the last storm of the year when dun. (fingers crossed)


----------



## mountaindew5011

well fired the truck up gettin ready to take the bronco out for a hard slushy mornin of pushin. i will post pics of my hopefully to be the last storm of the year when dun. (fingers crossed)


----------



## f250man

Lux Lawn;1263993 said:


> Steve,
> Hope it all ends up out there, you can make all the money. I am tired of looking at it & ready to get to work on the lawns. Its gona be another storm like two weeks ago, blow in drop down a foot of white sh!t and have it melt in two days. No thanks.


Well Larry and Kevin we got a foot or better on the ground right now and 4 - 8 " more on the way before it stops and it is wet and heavy and the ground being wet and thawed really sucks will be alot of lawn repair this spring if it ever gets here. And the warm weather and rain is in the forecast and I will be busy with floods again next week.


----------



## clark lawn

we got about 5" here. got 1 round on everything. its been snowing all day but the temps are too high for it to really stick.


----------



## Easy

I have done mine 2 times, and it could stand a 3rd. First round was about 10-12", second was 6-8" and now there is about 2-3" .......


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I got maybe 12 or 13 id say wet heavy stuff god i miss my truck on days like this. the jeep dosent push the big piles. I had to dig my self out of one it formd a little ramp i guess and the jeep walkd right up on it and sank


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, we got nothing to speak of down hear, maybe an inch on the grass. Nothing stuck to pavement. I'd still like one more before spring.


----------



## born2farm

Well even though most of you guys are pushin snow and not thinking about spring, I have a quick questin. Can someone point me to a formula to calculate tons of gravel needed? Say for example I have a 50 foot drive, 8 foot wide and 2 in thick, how do I figure it? Going to be workin in mostly 57's and 8's. Thinking around 80 sq ft per ton of 57's 2in deep and 100 sq ft per ton of 8's 2 in deep


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Gravel Size 1/4" to 1/2"
100 sq. ft. per ton

Gravel Size 1/2" to 1"
90 sq. ft. per ton

Gravel Size 1 1/2" to 2"
80 sq. ft. per ton

Anybody know what size the meyer king bolt is its like 5/8 by 6 I think?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

KGRlandscapeing;1265618 said:


> Gravel Size 1/4" to 1/2"
> 100 sq. ft. per ton
> 
> Gravel Size 1/2" to 1"
> 90 sq. ft. per ton
> 
> Gravel Size 1 1/2" to 2"
> 80 sq. ft. per ton
> 
> Anybody know what size the meyer king bolt is its like 5/8 by 6 I think?


No it is bigger than 5/8 I believe. I remember doing the 5/8 on my Meyer and it was a bit loose.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1265676 said:


> No it is bigger than 5/8 I believe. I remember doing the 5/8 on my Meyer and it was a bit loose.


well i am fixing the hole so thats the size i am gonna use i just dont know what the length is


----------



## born2farm

Thanks for the reply kevin.


Took the pump bracket and stuff off today and have the plow cleaned up and tucked away. Its bound to snow now.


----------



## born2farm

Looking for a dump insert! Would like one by the end of this week. I found one but thought I could help out a fellow plower in a sale. Let me know.


----------



## Lux Lawn

f250man;1265216 said:


> Well Larry and Kevin we got a foot or better on the ground right now and 4 - 8 " more on the way before it stops and it is wet and heavy and the ground being wet and thawed really sucks will be alot of lawn repair this spring if it ever gets here. And the warm weather and rain is in the forecast and I will be busy with floods again next week.


We got 12" here, your right it was wet and heavy. Plowed peoples driveways twice in 8 hours and they still b!tch about the condition of there driveway. Yes, there is going to be tons on lawn repair in the spring, seem liked any time the plow even touched the lawn it ripped it up.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lux Lawn;1266481 said:


> We got 12" here, your right it was wet and heavy. Plowed peoples driveways twice in 8 hours and they still b!tch about the condition of there driveway. Yes, there is going to be tons on lawn repair in the spring, seem liked any time the plow even touched the lawn it ripped it up.


larry you didnt even have to be close to the lawn for it to rip up there is so much water in the ground i never was a fan of warm weather snow


----------



## born2farm

Any body heard of forest river dump inserts? I have found a 2005 model lightly used for $1500. Or I can get a New Dumper Dogg installed for $2595??? any sugestions


----------



## kc2006

Aren't you in western ohio brock? Did you check out in Indiana where alot of the inserts are made? I remember when I got mine you could make the trip out that way and get them for like 1900. I'm sure they're alittle more now.

A friend just bought an ez dumper for 2200 new, that was cash and carry, they're easy to instal


----------



## born2farm

Actually I am smack dab in the center of ohio. Im gonna call around and see what kinda deals are out there. Deciding that new is probably the best long term option. Stainless would be nice but pricey.


----------



## Lux Lawn

KGRlandscapeing;1266521 said:


> larry you didnt even have to be close to the lawn for it to rip up there is so much water in the ground i never was a fan of warm weather snow


I never was a fan of snow no matter what the temps are.


----------



## born2farm

Well found insert for $2883 brand new out the door 8ft steel dumper dogg with cab protector. Thought I found a cheaper source down by the river but apparantly they dont like to answer phone calls.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lux Lawn;1267535 said:


> I never was a fan of snow no matter what the temps are.


Then I assume you messd up on reading the map when you decided where to plant ur roots


----------



## VBigFord20

I know spring is in the air when the phone keeps ringing for concrete work. I have bid three jobs this week and have a few more lined up. If this is any indication of how the season will pan out, I think it will be a good year.


----------



## clark lawn

if anyone hasnt heard PUCO rescinded the 10k+ truck rules


----------



## cwby_ram

clark lawn;1268031 said:


> if anyone hasnt heard PUCO rescinded the 10k+ truck rules


Is this for real? First I'd heard of it being rescinded. That would be so good, just doesn't sound like our government to me. :bluebounc


----------



## kc2006

yea i got an email from OLA or whatever its called and it's on puco's site. I think it's only temporary, the fed government wants all states to enact these laws or no money for the state. Give it time, hopefully they get it alittle better organized.


----------



## cwby_ram

kc2006;1268063 said:


> yea i got an email from OLA or whatever its called and it's on puco's site. I think it's only temporary, the fed government wants all states to enact these laws or no money for the state. Give it time, hopefully they get it alittle better organized.


I do remember the "no federal money" thing, now. I guess temporary is still something.


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;1268031 said:


> if anyone hasnt heard PUCO rescinded the 10k+ truck rules


thanks to you guys, I know now. I just posted something in the snow and ice thread for the guys that did not see it yet.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1268063 said:


> yea i got an email from OLA or whatever its called and it's on puco's site. I think it's only temporary, the fed government wants all states to enact these laws or no money for the state. Give it time, hopefully they get it alittle better organized.


Yeah I hope it gets better organized. If it does then I won't have a problem with it. But they need to make changes that is for sure.


----------



## VBigFord20

Well thats good. One less thing to worry about for now.


----------



## kashman

so whos going down 2 the Q for the bucks


----------



## Lux Lawn

KGRlandscapeing;1267638 said:


> Then I assume you messd up on reading the map when you decided where to plant ur roots


LOL. Something like that. I guess after so long of doing this you just get tired of it.

I was never really fond of the snow to start with, but when I worked for the city it was a good way to get overtime. I have always been more of a summer person. Just glad to have work though.


----------



## davison4seasons

Time to dust off the landscaping equipment boys and get ready for a great year!


----------



## VBigFord20

Anyone have a good source for shirts and stuff? I emailed the company I have been using and there prices have gone up a good bit. They have good service and there stuff holds up, but for as much stuff as Im about to order if I can save $100 I might have to go else ware.


----------



## clark lawn

[email protected], i have used them since i first started out. they do very good work at reasonable costs.


----------



## cwby_ram

VBigFord20;1268815 said:


> Anyone have a good source for shirts and stuff? I emailed the company I have been using and there prices have gone up a good bit. They have good service and there stuff holds up, but for as much stuff as Im about to order if I can save $100 I might have to go else ware.


I've got a real close friend that has a small shirt business. PM me if you're interested and I'll get some details for ya.


----------



## born2farm

Well headin down to Newark today to pick up my new dump insert. Finally gonna be able to get some spring work in gear.


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1269027 said:


> Well headin down to Newark today to pick up my new dump insert. Finally gonna be able to get some spring work in gear.


What did you wind up getting?


----------



## born2farm

cwby_ram;1269071 said:


> What did you wind up getting?


I ended up with a new 8 ft steel dumper dogg


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1269114 said:


> I ended up with a new 8 ft steel dumper dogg


Good deal, have to let us know what you think of it!


----------



## born2farm

cwby_ram;1269599 said:


> Good deal, have to let us know what you think of it!


So far I am very happy. Install was pretty easy. Some things that I did run into but are easily fixed. Two of the cotter pins were never bent over. They are the main ones holding the scissor hoist to the frame. Been them over and good to go. Other then that the only problem is the controller cable is not long enough to reach the front seat of my extd. cab. RIght now I have it through the back windo and its stretched tight to reach my console. Going to put an old round 6 prong on the bed side as well as a quick connect for the power and ground. Keep the controlle in the glove box untill I need it then plug it in and run it in the window. Just some simple things. Still adding lights and such to it and possibly getting the gate letterd up and some side boards. Im regreting buying it now untill it starts makin me moneypayup

O and by they way....you will miss your toolbox dearly when you have to take it out. My back seat is full now.


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1269759 said:


> So far I am very happy. Install was pretty easy. Some things that I did run into but are easily fixed. Two of the cotter pins were never bent over. They are the main ones holding the scissor hoist to the frame. Been them over and good to go. Other then that the only problem is the controller cable is not long enough to reach the front seat of my extd. cab. RIght now I have it through the back windo and its stretched tight to reach my console. Going to put an old round 6 prong on the bed side as well as a quick connect for the power and ground. Keep the controlle in the glove box untill I need it then plug it in and run it in the window. Just some simple things. Still adding lights and such to it and possibly getting the gate letterd up and some side boards. Im regreting buying it now untill it starts makin me moneypayup
> 
> O and by they way....you will miss your toolbox dearly when you have to take it out. My back seat is full now.


Yeah, I miss my toolbox too, and I have a reg cab! I always just hang my controller on the mesh on the cab protector, good thinking with the quick connect. Might look into vinyl fence rails as the side boards. Another member on here opened my eyes to that, I'm gonna get some here soon.


----------



## born2farm

Never thought of the vinyl fence, might have to look into that. In my manual it set the controller is not weather proof so I just put the quick connects on tonight. Ill snap some pictures tomorrow of it on the truck.  Going to go get a load of stone just to see how much I can hold. Probably gonna be dissapointed but I hope I can get 2ton on there. Have about 40 ton to spread so far and a bid in on another 22ton. Gonna be a busy spring. I am snow only but doing quite a few lawn cleanups and garden tilling jobs too.


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1270215 said:


> Never thought of the vinyl fence, might have to look into that. In my manual it set the controller is not weather proof so I just put the quick connects on tonight. Ill snap some pictures tomorrow of it on the truck. Going to go get a load of stone just to see how much I can hold. Probably gonna be dissapointed but I hope I can get 2ton on there. Have about 40 ton to spread so far and a bid in on another 22ton. Gonna be a busy spring. I am snow only but doing quite a few lawn cleanups and garden tilling jobs too.


Not bad at all. The bed should hold 2 tons, I dunno if the truck will like it. Let me know. I'm not sure if my controller is weather proof or not (it probably isn't now that I think about it), but no issues so far. I'll be putting mine back in as soon as I'm sure I won't need the salter anymore.


----------



## born2farm

cwby_ram;1270220 said:


> Not bad at all. The bed should hold 2 tons, I dunno if the truck will like it. Let me know. I'm not sure if my controller is weather proof or not (it probably isn't now that I think about it), but no issues so far. I'll be putting mine back in as soon as I'm sure I won't need the salter anymore.


Ya the truck probably wont like it. I plan on adding firestone airbags to the rear. Ill still be overweight but it will ride a lot better.


----------



## kashman

born2farm;1270221 said:


> Ya the truck probably wont like it. I plan on adding firestone airbags to the rear. Ill still be overweight but it will ride a lot better.


it will dump 2 ton no prob iv had 3 in mine and it dumped no prob


----------



## born2farm

Well hauled a load today just to see what I could get. 3.1 ton and it handled fine. Dumped fine too which im glad. Anybody have a good place to get the firestone airbags? Also going to be needing tires soon anyways. Any suggestions for something that will handle some good weight.


----------



## Burkartsplow

born2farm;1270809 said:


> Well hauled a load today just to see what I could get. 3.1 ton and it handled fine. Dumped fine too which im glad. Anybody have a good place to get the firestone airbags? Also going to be needing tires soon anyways. Any suggestions for something that will handle some good weight.


That is a lot of weight in that truck. The most I put in my truckcraft was 4000lbs of salt a few times this winter and that was heavy. The insert and salter weighed around 550lbs and so 4550lbs give or take. I have the airbags and the plow on the front and it handle it great. I dont know if I would ever put 3.1 tons in her. I would be a little scared trying to stop. When are we going to see some pics.


----------



## born2farm

Burkartsplow;1271009 said:


> That is a lot of weight in that truck. The most I put in my truckcraft was 4000lbs of salt a few times this winter and that was heavy. The insert and salter weighed around 550lbs and so 4550lbs give or take. I have the airbags and the plow on the front and it handle it great. I dont know if I would ever put 3.1 tons in her. I would be a little scared trying to stop. When are we going to see some pics.


Ya I didnt plan on having that much in it. I put two bucket loads in it and then i pulled on the scale and took a peak and about sh!t when it said 14,400lb...I know to load it lighter now. I should have some pics up later. Still finishing the lights up. I have the one of it on my cell phone loaded without air bags ill try and post.

Any suggestions on where to buy bags at?


----------



## born2farm

here is a pic of it loaded. again i dont plan on loading it this heavy again. just nice to know it will hold it. planning on two tons for a normal load.


----------



## born2farm

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1271393#post1271393 rest of pictures


----------



## Burkartsplow

born2farm;1271394 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1271393#post1271393 rest of pictures


The new insert looks great. I am pretty sure I ordered mine from RVadventures.com. They had the cheapest prices 2 years ago and free shipping. But I think they got rid of free shipping, but still a good price on there site.


----------



## born2farm

Well snowin here. Wont amount to anything im sure but loaded the truck with salt just in case. Orderd air bags that should be in tomorrow along with some business cards.


----------



## VBigFord20

Im surprised how much we have got since 3pm when it started. They said flurries but we have a good bit down. Not that I think there is enough to plow, but its still a little surprising.


----------



## born2farm

Well got my airbags on tonight. Pretty easy install, now just time to see how well they do. Also got my new business cards in today and taking my truck to get all the paint touched up and detailed Monday. Get it nice and clean after the long winter.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey guys,
I have a client that needs a decent amount of concrete work done. Im looking to sub out the work. I believe NICO does concrete in my area. The property is in North Olmsted and it will involve tearing out old walks and replacing and tearing up an entrance and replacing. If interested in taking a look at the project and submitting a proposal send me a PM and we can meet up early next week. thanks
Aaron


----------



## born2farm

Well I figured this would be the place to share it. Got a letter and phone call today saying I was awarded the 2nd Annual Alan Steiman Scholarship. This is a full registration (including special events) as well as a $1000 travel stipend. I am so exicted and honored that they chose me out of everyone out there. I am hoping to bring a lot back to my company from this experience. Going to take ever oppertunity I have out there and hopefully learn a lot. Hope to meet some of you guys out there as well.


----------



## SkyhawkSteve

born2farm;1285480 said:


> Well I figured this would be the place to share it. Got a letter and phone call today saying I was awarded the 2nd Annual Alan Steiman Scholarship. This is a full registration (including special events) as well as a $1000 travel stipend. I am so exicted and honored that they chose me out of everyone out there. I am hoping to bring a lot back to my company from this experience. Going to take ever oppertunity I have out there and hopefully learn a lot. Hope to meet some of you guys out there as well.


Congratulations


----------



## csi.northcoast

congrats... always good to hear somjething going to us ohio guys.... 

good luck and i am sure you will gain a wealth of knowledge


----------



## born2farm

Thanks guys. Should be a good time.


----------



## born2farm

SIMA Bound


----------



## VBigFord20

Hey everyone,

Whats new?

I have not been on in months but figured Id drop in to say I got engaged finally. I think I have had her waiting long enough. 

Bad thing is, these wedding prices.... well I can tell you there is no way I will be able to afford a new dump truck this year like planned.


----------



## Young Pup

Congrats Nico, buy the dump and tell you newlywed that it is for her to plow with this winter. :bluebounc:yow!urplebou


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Hell tell her the ring gets traded in on the dump truck, as you need that in order to pay for the wedding.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;1289803 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Whats new?
> 
> I have not been on in months but figured Id drop in to say I got engaged finally. I think I have had her waiting long enough.
> 
> Bad thing is, these wedding prices.... well I can tell you there is no way I will be able to afford a new dump truck this year like planned.


have it at the westside irish american club you can look them up on line p.t.omalley catering


----------



## csi.northcoast

Hey everyone in ohio... just a heads up...ohio is looking for companies that are paying cash to employees and paying subcontractors who are not, they are going after snowplowing co, landscapers cement stc... can't go into very many details but make sure your paperwork is in order


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Is it snow season yet!?!?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Hah my truck won't even see the plow this winter. Plowing for the company I work for using their stuff. Might be a snow dogg for sale soon.


----------



## MickiRig1

How did the Snow dogg treat you? I asked a guy last winter and he said " My Mamma always said if you can't say anything nice don't say nothing"


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

MickiRig1;1299637 said:


> How did the Snow dogg treat you? I asked a guy last winter and he said " My Mamma always said if you can't say anything nice don't say nothing"


It was fine. Only little stupid crap, otherwise cant complain. Would I buy another? No but not due to quality, the dealer around here for them was supposed to be good, but turned out to be a big pile of poop. I still don't recommend them to anyone just cause their customer service is bullshyt


----------



## MickiRig1

I stick with Meyer or Western. I have a dealer 1 mile away. They take good care of me and have any part I need right on the shelf.


----------



## Young Pup

Hey guys, the weather forum that I use to help with our forecasting for snow is going to a paid site. If you want to get in on this for only 60 bucks a year, here is the link. You get a boat load of information and some great insight to what is coming our way. Here is some more information:

Hello Forum Member!

For a long time we have been working on new ways to improve our services and better integrate the forum into the Skyeye Weather client community and we’re about to take the next step…a big step! It’s called The W3 Network (short for Wild World of Weather Network) and we’re introducing it on Thursday, August 25th. What does it mean to you? Good question…so let me answer that with some details. First I’ll give you the bad news. The Skyeye Weather Forum will no longer be free, but before you get upset and respond with a nasty message, read on…

We’re combining the Skyeye Weather Forum and the 24/7 side of Skyeye Weather into a single, comprehensive, friendly, active and exclusive weather community. There are features being added that you won’t find on any free site, and likely on any pay weather site…and after you read the list below you might think that the cost is too high for you, but you’ll be surprised by that as well.

Here is what’s coming to The W3 Network…

A New Weather Forum with a new look and the same great features you’re used to seeing, plus...

“Live Chat”! You can now chat with anyone in The W3 Network by opening a chat window, just like Yahoo or AOL, but limited to our members only. We’ll also have chat rooms for multiple users at one time, so when the next winter storm or severe weather event develops, we can immediately start chatting instead of posting in the forum.


"Live" weather show…The Weather Rush (Yes, it’s coming back!)
In-Depth local weather analysis
Custom 14-Day Forecast updated daily
Monthly and Seasonal Weather Outlooks
Daily Weather Discussions
Local weather stories
Scientific weather calculator
Educational weather videos and media.
Weather podcasts
Weather alerts and hazard data
100% compatible mobile access to the W3 network.
Fast, easy-to-use mobile and desktop apps for: iPhone, Android, Facebook, PC, Mac and Linux.
99.99% network uptime guarantee

That’s just the beginning, but it’s a commitment we’re making to you. Let’s face it, the forum has value and by having a subscription-based service we ensure that the discussions will remain at a higher level than other regional and national weather forums…and the W3 Network will be limited to Ohio, Indiana and Kentucky only! You’re part of an exclusive group and you’re going to be treated that way. How much is all of this? Just $60.00 / year, which is $5.00 per month! *

However, this is a one-time offer and we’ll be taking on our new subscribers in the next week. After the 25th, the yearly fee is $240.00, so you’re getting an amazing deal and the $60.00 rate will NEVER change for you if you sign up by the 25th (details on that coming soon, so relax for now). 

We’ll be doing a one-hour “live” show on August 25th at 7 pm (assuming all goes well in the next week) and you’ll learn much more about what we’re doing and how to sign-up that night. 

This is going to be fun, a first of its kind and something that will soon spread to other cities around the nation. We hope you’ll be part of it! 

Rich 

* Current email subscribers will be upgraded to the new service automatically, however you will need to renew your subscription next week to keep the $60 rate forever. Otherwise pay nothing and use all of the services until your subscription expires and then pay $240.00 for a new subscription.


----------



## coldcoffee

Those of you who like to get in depth w/ weather patterns on a national or even global scale...You might want to check out a Ytube user by the handle name "dutchsinse." He's basically a weather junkie who posts around the clock (covering weather manipulation, etc.). He uses many different sources & reveals them in his vids. Some of his info gets folks in a tiszy, but I gotta say that I've been more than impressed w/ some of his reports this past year, where he beat the mainstream reporters to the punch.He's even gotten their attention w/ some of his work. Here's his channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/dutchsinse


----------



## NickT

sbg4024;1299121 said:


> Hey everyone in ohio... just a heads up...ohio is looking for companies that are paying cash to employees and paying subcontractors who are not, they are going after snowplowing co, landscapers cement stc... can't go into very many details but make sure your paperwork is in order


How did you get this info???


----------



## csi.northcoast

my cpa.... he has other client getting auditted


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

For sale.. 16' tandem trailer. 77" wide on inside of rails. built in 06 to our standards. brakes on one axle. Asking $1500. Looking at getting a bigger one that will fit 2 mowers on easier. Text or call for details 419-235-3708 I will try to get pictures up sometime


----------



## brookline

What is a stage 3 snow storm? A client said to watch out for it happening because all roads are shut down. Just wondering where the heck they got this I never heard of it.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

County closes the roads to public traffic during a level 3 snow emergency, but unless your sheriff is the exception, it's unlikely they'll hassle snow removal cos.


----------



## NickT

I talked to a sheriff during one of the big storms 2 years ago, he said very rarely would they shut the roads down.


----------



## bieriewk

Is there anyone on the forum up my way? Toledo area and west of Toledo, just curious if I could make contact with anyone?


----------



## NickT

Hey guys,
Anyone out there in the canton area???


----------



## Puddle of Oil

yep, north canton.


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

Looking for sub-contractor up in beachwood area to plow for us. Restarant Parking lot. Would need plowed, walks shoveled and salted. It is located right off 271. Let me know if anyone is interested.. thanks..


----------



## TGS Inc.

*HUGE snow equipment auction!!*

Hello! We are having a really big equipment auction in October. There will be salters, box plows, loaders, quads with plows, shop tools, mowers, sod cutters, and much much more!! All being sold to the highest bidder!

We are about 50 minutes north of Toledo near Dearborn MI.

Thanks!

http://www.orbitbid.com/moreInfo.cfm?ID=2024


----------



## kc2006

What do you guys think. I found an 02 f350 4x4 with a 8' stakebody dump, has a 8' western plow (older, but has touchpad), small salt spreader, 7.3 with 75k miles. The cab is somehow spotless, but the doors have some rust on the bottom, and the frame is scaled up pretty good with rust, the flatbed section of the bed would need blasted, its covered in surface rust. They're asking 9900, which is way high, it's going to need all new lines under, probably need new u joints all over, just a bunch of little stuff. What do you all think would be a good price to get it at? I was going to offer them 7. They think its a gem because its a fairly low mile 7.3 but its been plowed with all its life and looks like they never once tried to prevent rust.


----------



## 496 BB

I would say what your thinking too. Now a days everyone seems to think if it has a plow regardless its worth more than its value. Kinda like lifted trucks...add another thousand for each inch of lift.


----------



## KevinClark

I agree 100% with that... It has a plow so everyone immediately raises the price far from the actual value.


----------



## 496 BB

KevinClark;1311960 said:


> I agree 100% with that... It has a plow so everyone immediately raises the price far from the actual value.


Throw out $7K. If they take it great. If not tell em good luck cause Im sure they will find some ******* that will buy it just like all these craigslist scams and stuff. Amazing how dumb this world has gotten in the past 30 years.

Anyone want to send me $1000 and I will turn it into $10K for you in a month? Thumbs Up


----------



## MickiRig1

Look at it real hard. My late Father always told me never buy a used plow truck. I found out why when I bought the
" Big Red Drain". I put big money in it soon after I bought it. They are selling it for a reason. The transmission, an axle or transfer case may be going. Take it to a field and 4x4 around and listen for noises, pop's etc. Look at the frame real close. The area around the mount's may be cracked / bent or real thin. look at the oil pan,they rust out and it's BIG dollars to fix!


----------



## born2farm

Hey fellas, how is everyone getting along on selling snow work? The season is starting out slow for me. Hoped to have a lot more contracts signed by now. Today was an up day. The employee was looking for something to do so I gave him a stack of brochures and told him to hit the streets with the company truck. Came back with three bid packets. Not to bad.


----------



## kc2006

My fiancé left her job last month and I've put her to work. I think it really helps having a female selling to people. She's had over 50 sit down meetings with property managers, sold 3 on the spot and all the other bids were going out today. It seems like people are coming around to paying more for better work, almost 70% of people she's talked to mentioned they're done hiring the cheapest outfit because they're not reliable.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I ain't selling anything. Just gonna sit in a plow truck and my boss will tell me what to plow. All nice commercial stuff too


----------



## 496 BB

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1317153 said:


> I ain't selling anything. Just gonna sit in a plow truck and my boss will tell me what to plow. All nice commercial stuff too


Right there with ya pal. Got enough going on with the construction side and I HATE headaches so I decided to postpone going out on my own for another year. Its soooo damn nice to be an employee once in awhile especially when you get treated with all the respect in the world. Money is good too so Im not complaining one bit.


----------



## kc2006

Tom, does he fluff you up before you go out too??


----------



## 4700dan

kc2006;1311735 said:


> What do you guys think. I found an 02 f350 4x4 with a 8' stakebody dump, has a 8' western plow (older, but has touchpad), small salt spreader, 7.3 with 75k miles. The cab is somehow spotless, but the doors have some rust on the bottom, and the frame is scaled up pretty good with rust, the flatbed section of the bed would need blasted, its covered in surface rust. They're asking 9900, which is way high, it's going to need all new lines under, probably need new u joints all over, just a bunch of little stuff. What do you all think would be a good price to get it at? I was going to offer them 7. They think its a gem because its a fairly low mile 7.3 but its been plowed with all its life and looks like they never once tried to prevent rust.


I saw that truck what a piece of sh!! it is rusty rusty rusty no good


----------



## kc2006

Yea I decided against it. I'm going new. Tired of looking at 10-12 year old trucks with 75-100k miles for 10-15k. Got a price on a new dodge diesel for 30k plus tax.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

you would buy a dodge diesel.....baller


----------



## f250man

Well Im glad you got steady work Tom. I hate being someones employee. Not being treated fairly and getting paid **** for the work I do. Im so ready to go back out on my own and the way the snow calls keep coming in I might just jump ship and start this winter on my own.


----------



## kc2006

I just want to win the lottery so I can work as cheap as mahon and write magazine articles all day.


----------



## 4700dan

kc2006;1317905 said:


> I just want to win the lottery so I can work as cheap as mahon and write magazine articles all day.


  :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## WRLS

*Youngstown and Warren area.*

I'm looking for subcontractors for plowing in the Youngstown and Warren areas.

I'm also looking for employees with snow removal experience for plowing and sidewalks.
For more information Call (330) 720 - 3434


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;1317852 said:


> Well Im glad you got steady work Tom. I hate being someones employee. Not being treated fairly and getting paid **** for the work I do. Im so ready to go back out on my own and the way the snow calls keep coming in I might just jump ship and start this winter on my own.


Steve you should do it. You will be much happier in the end. But the stress will be back lol


----------



## MickiRig1

No one ever needs drivers around Akron!
Retired my truck this spring.
Have 2 kids at Akron U. Painting season coming to an end.


----------



## NickT

MickiRig1;1319043 said:


> No one ever needs drivers around Akron!
> Retired my truck this spring.
> Have 2 kids at Akron U. Painting season coming to an end.


I used to work at a company in hudson called dun rite roofing they have a ton of accounts


----------



## f250man

Well JP I dont think the stress could be any worse then what I have working for a company that is run like the one I work for.


----------



## Young Pup

Sounds like a bad situation Steve. Hope you make that move to get back out there.


----------



## born2farm

Got to love people who wait untill the last minute. I have been on this property management compay for about a month to get me a RFP. There was one properties of theres that I was highly interested in. Finally got an email with an attached RFP Thursday night. To my surprise they manage six properties in my service area and wanted me to bid all six. Sounds good right? Till I get to the bottom of the email where it states, please have attached forms faxed to this number no later then 3:00pm Oct. 15th. Mind you I got the email at 3:49pm Oct 13th. Needless to say its one in the morning and I just finished the bid.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

bieriewk;1308058 said:


> Is there anyone on the forum up my way? Toledo area and west of Toledo, just curious if I could make contact with anyone?


30 minutes southeast of ya!


----------



## clark lawn

born2farm;1323507 said:


> Got to love people who wait untill the last minute. I have been on this property management compay for about a month to get me a RFP. There was one properties of theres that I was highly interested in. Finally got an email with an attached RFP Thursday night. To my surprise they manage six properties in my service area and wanted me to bid all six. Sounds good right? Till I get to the bottom of the email where it states, please have attached forms faxed to this number no later then 3:00pm Oct. 15th. Mind you I got the email at 3:49pm Oct 13th. Needless to say its one in the morning and I just finished the bid.


they do that on purpose, they hope that by giving you such short time you will rush and miss something and give them a lower price. I get those all the time in the spring, snow still on the ground and they need prices within 48 hours.


----------



## chevy$men

you guys getting ready they say it gone be a bad winter per push or seasonalp??ayup


----------



## csi.northcoast

i didn't take on any seasonal contracts this year, no one is predicting a light winter.. (probally won't get any snow now ....lol) happy with my currentl list of clients.. god bless the people low balling or taking on seasonal for this year


----------



## LHK2

Born to Farm.
They do that every time. Its so you rush your bid and miss something and bam, they take the lowest bidder, which might be you and then hang you over the coals.


----------



## kc2006

I don't even mess with those national management deals. They sent me a rfb for a local restaurant that I just signed the contract on for all the local ones. So I told them id love to bid but already have the contract. I got back some sales pitch of "well we have to national contract so you have to bid with us to keep it, so give me your prices and we'll let you keep them". Yea ok buddy, I deleted the emails.


----------



## EPPSLLC

born2farm;1323507 said:


> Got to love people who wait untill the last minute. I have been on this property management compay for about a month to get me a RFP. There was one properties of theres that I was highly interested in. Finally got an email with an attached RFP Thursday night. To my surprise they manage six properties in my service area and wanted me to bid all six. Sounds good right? Till I get to the bottom of the email where it states, please have attached forms faxed to this number no later then 3:00pm Oct. 15th. Mind you I got the email at 3:49pm Oct 13th. Needless to say its one in the morning and I just finished the bid.


Video Response: http://apps.attainresponse.com/ComF...t=true&stretchToFit=true&width=280&height=210


----------



## born2farm

Ya if I didnt really want the job then I would have not wasted my time rushing around getting the bid put together. It is a local management company and great to deal with. I visited each sight, bid and see where it goes. They were hourly jobs so it is not as time consuming to bid as per push.


----------



## NickT

Chilly 40 degrees here today. How's the bidding going fellas?


----------



## kc2006

Sucky. Have almost 100 bids out, only 3 finalized so far. I'm starting to find that most people hate their current service, but dont want to spend for better service. One I was 10 dollars higher per push, the property owner had complained how she went through 8 companies last year cus guys wouldnt show up until noon. She saw the price and freaked. "wow thats so much more than I paid last year" and she said it wasnt worth the extra 10 dollars to have the lot plowed by opening. 

From what alot of property owners are saying, it seems the usual market price has dropped to about 60 an hour here. When I started plowing 5 years ago it was 100-120. Sad.


----------



## 496 BB

DAMN! 60 an hour for owner/operator? Thats nuts. Too much headache for no money. 

People will realize someday that in order to have quality you need to pay for it. I completely understand what your talking about. People just tight azzes and waste money in non essential areas and cheap out where it counts. To me I would rather not have some welfare person sue me for falling on their fat azz then to complain about $10. Whatever though...they'll learn the hard way as most do.


----------



## born2farm

Bidding is definitly picking up around here. Have 50+ bids in. Should hear back on the last of the ones I wanted this week. Getting stressed out now. Need to hire a driver and a sidewalk person more then likely. Looking like two seven hour truck routes and a 8hr sidewalk route.


----------



## VBigFord20

I'm not bidding anything unless they call me. I still have all my commercials from last season and Ive agreed to plow for a friends company when he needs me. Other then that I am still over a month behind on all my construction work and I don't see an end in site. Hell, its 12:15 and I'm doing paperwork because its the only time I have had all week.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Is anyone going to the expo in Louisville this week? I'm going down for Friday. I have two hours to kill after the show ends so was wondering if anyone would want to meet up somewhere to eat and bull ****.


----------



## LHK2

It's not how low the customer will go, it's how low the plower will go. My response and everybodys should be , I am in business to make money, not to do favors. If everyone bid on a parking lot at 100 per plow, the customer will have to pay that, they are not going to shovel it, but you get some dickwad out there that will charge 50 and pay some other jackass 35. And who the hell charges 250 a season for a driveway in the snow belt has to be one of the biggest retards out there. 
Getting out of here. Going to Louisville Weds.


----------



## kc2006

Your so angry, I like it


----------



## NickT

Elwer Lawn Care;1329238 said:


> Is anyone going to the expo in Louisville this week? I'm going down for Friday. I have two hours to kill after the show ends so was wondering if anyone would want to meet up somewhere to eat and bull ****.


I'm 10 minutes from Louisville where's the expo located???


----------



## born2farm

Just landed two more contracts the other day. This one threw me a different situation. How is everone else charging, if the property supplies the salt? I figured up a per bag price as that was the fairest way to charge. It is bagged salt and kept in a heated shop. So we just back up, throw it in and leave.


----------



## EPPSLLC

NickT;1329564 said:


> I'm 10 minutes from Louisville where's the expo located???


Fair and expo center


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Guys,
How is everyone doing this year. I am on my honeymoon in Maui and waiting to head out to dinner as the misses is gettting ready. This was the best summer for landscape work I have expereinced and have my top 6 contracts back for this upcoming season and waiting on a few more bids to get back to me. Hope everyone had a great summer and I am looking forward to the 40 to 55 degree weather back in Cleveland when I return on Thursday. Hope everyone is looking forward to the snow and anyone in the Clevaland area that may need any lots picked up on the westside let me know and maybe we can work something out. If I cant take care of them I have a friend that is good and very reliable who is taking on more commercial and resi accounts so let me know. I am usually on here more duing the summer but with a new house, work and the wedding I had on heck of a summer. Well it is nice to be back and talk to everyone on a daily basis very soon. 
Aaron


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;1327072 said:


> Sucky. Have almost 100 bids out, only 3 finalized so far. I'm starting to find that most people hate their current service, but dont want to spend for better service. One I was 10 dollars higher per push, the property owner had complained how she went through 8 companies last year cus guys wouldnt show up until noon. She saw the price and freaked. "wow thats so much more than I paid last year" and she said it wasnt worth the extra 10 dollars to have the lot plowed by opening.
> 
> From what alot of property owners are saying, it seems the usual market price has dropped to about 60 an hour here. When I started plowing 5 years ago it was 100-120. Sad.


thats a few bids. im just down in salem do you plow anything down this way? ive heard from a few of my friends that plow around here that theyre down a little as far as hourly rate too 
doug


----------



## kc2006

Doug, I stay in austintown, Canfield, boardman way. It seems like you can only stay at that 100 mark if you know the person in charge, otherwise prices are in the toilet.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Yeah they are especially with all the hacks out here esp minerva way


----------



## MahonLawnCare

4700dan;1317910 said:


> :laughing: :laughing:


Easy there RL LANDSCAPE LANDSCAPE GROUP.....Mr Thrifty is a much more esteemed publication right? Going green!


----------



## 4700dan

Yep that's right treehon but us country boys know that you inter city girls know something about plowing like the bull**** we all read in snow mag now there was a line of crap if I ever saw any, but we don't expect much from an off spring of eviro******


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Never worked for enviroscabs there boss. Quit worrying about me and worry about your accounts and who you get your info from. I could care less if you hate me. You don't know me.


----------



## 4700dan

On the other hand I do know more about you then you think, besides you open you mouth you will get a response from me, would you like to say anything else because I alway have an open invitation here if want to stop over on my side of the county. Remember you might want to think about your words before you post a thread about someone you know nothing about.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

You get your info from Ron, one of the biggest back stabbers to ever live. I ain't afraid of you get real. I'm a business owner just like you. Get over it man, grow up. The only thing I know is from what Ron told me you said about me and I don't believe a word he says. You know where I am come find me.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Besides what does it matter what other guys do? I couldn't tell you one thing you service and don't care.


----------



## 4700dan

Remember one thing I hear alot of talk from different people but have to take it with a grain of salt as for Ron have not seen or heard from him in over a year so your info is out dated and don't worry about me if need to see (I would) but as a buisness man don't have time for petty people with talk of Bull****, but take a chill pill remember who opened their trap in the begining


----------



## MahonLawnCare

You DID. You put the little laughing people man.If you don't like the article don't read it. I don't ******** like a lot of people on here do. I don't have time this crap anymore than you do.


----------



## 4700dan

AMEN :salute:


----------



## kc2006

Silly canton guys.


----------



## coldcoffee

They plow snow in Canton?


----------



## kc2006

Some. Some just cruise message boards and talk about it and screw people out of money.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

coldcoffee;1334103 said:


> They plow snow in Canton?


Bahaha :laughing:


----------



## NickT

How dare you put the little laughing people at me!!! Sorry couldn't resist

Nick in canton


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

You guys should exchange numbers so you can fight it out on your own, no need to ruin a thread that may be helpfull for some people.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;1334952 said:


> You guys should exchange numbers so you can fight it out on your own, no need to ruin a thread that may be helpfull for some people.


Took the words right out of my mouth Travis.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Lets get this thread back on track. 

Had some rain showers move through this morning and a few times this afternoon so far with thunder. IN the middle of one shower we had ice pellets falling. A great sign. No mention of snow in the next 2 weeks as of now. I would be happy if that stay true as most leaves should be done falling by then. While in louisville/cinci this weekend, we had 2 hard frosts here at home so grass is about done for the year as well now.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

So I put in a bid for three CVS lots for around 9k a year just over a month ago. I still have not heard anything back yet. Is it safe to say I lost this bid? In the past I usually get a call back soon after I bid.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;1335149 said:


> Lets get this thread back on track.
> 
> Had some rain showers move through this morning and a few times this afternoon so far with thunder. IN the middle of one shower we had ice pellets falling. A great sign. No mention of snow in the next 2 weeks as of now. I would be happy if that stay true as most leaves should be done falling by then. While in louisville/cinci this weekend, we had 2 hard frosts here at home so grass is about done for the year as well now.


We had some sleet here Saturday. A good sign, but im not ready yet. I have all of the trucks ready, but I also have 1100acres of beans and 900 acres of corn left to harvest.


----------



## EPPSLLC

Puddle of Oil;1335177 said:


> So I put in a bid for three CVS lots for around 9k a year just over a month ago. I still have not heard anything back yet. Is it safe to say I lost this bid? In the past I usually get a call back soon after I bid.


Did you put a deadline on the solution you sent them?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I joined SIMA while at the expo this past weekend. Looking forward to seeing what all it offers once they get me completely set up.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Elwer Lawn Care;1334952 said:


> You guys should exchange numbers so you can fight it out on your own, no need to ruin a thread that may be helpfull for some people.


Sorry didn't realize you were in charge of this thread.

Looks like a nice week coming up on the other hand.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

MahonLawnCare;1335511 said:


> Sorry didn't realize you were in charge of this thread.
> 
> Looks like a nice week coming up on the other hand.


I'm not, I just know its easy to start a conflict with someone via typing on a message board. I'm just a young guy, I deal with enough people my age that are full of drama and have no maturity. I believe sites like this one should have some valuable information to share. I have a lot of guys on here on facebook or their numbers to contact them with questions or to bull **** so it doesn't matter I guess. If you want to fight it out on here you can. I don't know you guys or your age or anything else so go for it.


----------



## kc2006

They're canton girls, they just slap at each others faces then lick em to heal em. Hahaha j/k my canton nancy's


----------



## kc2006

Mahon, what u got now? Like 20 crews? I know how some of you canton boys are with counting, 20 accounts in real life is 500 Internet accounts with a board of directors. BALLERS


----------



## MahonLawnCare

so what Kurt!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Nah. I'm not into making up fake accounts to act sweet


----------



## kc2006

Cus u are sweet. I've seen pics


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Geez..i'm not the one that added a nice building like you. you got all the $$


----------



## Young Pup

What's going on guys? have not bee on here for awhile. Got alot of stuff dealing with right now with my Mom and trying to get the lawncare stuff done. Looking forward to a good season.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;1335276 said:


> I joined SIMA while at the expo this past weekend. Looking forward to seeing what all it offers once they get me completely set up.


SIMA is great. A lot of valuable information on there website. Really you get out as much as you put in. There is an endless oppertunity of chances to learn new stuff in the industry. SIMA paid off for me in a big way. I could not find anyone to cover me with insurance so I contacted SIMA. They put me in contact with a great guy who pointed me in the direction of my new insurance agent.:salute:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;1335630 said:


> What's going on guys? have not bee on here for awhile. Got alot of stuff dealing with right now with my Mom and trying to get the lawncare stuff done. Looking forward to a good season.


JP how are things with your mom. and i saw ur facebook post about not even having any of the plow junk ready to go. i can only assume thats how 90% of the north east was for there nice winter blast. Though they need more chain saws then snow plows.


----------



## NickT

born2farm;1335873 said:


> SIMA is great. A lot of valuable information on there website. Really you get out as much as you put in. There is an endless oppertunity of chances to learn new stuff in the industry. SIMA paid off for me in a big way. I could not find anyone to cover me with insurance so I contacted SIMA. They put me in contact with a great guy who pointed me in the direction of my new insurance agent.:salute:


Has anyone else had success with SIMA, was thinking of joining would like to hear more info.


----------



## coreyod21

Hey guys im new to snow removal but im curious on whats the avg. going rate for contracts or by the push in the Cleveland area. More east but not in the snowbelt. Im not trying to be some lowballer a--hole and lose my money on giving lowballer prices. I just need a ball park range. Thanks.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

EPPSLLC;1335232 said:


> Did you put a deadline on the solution you sent them?


No, I didn't think I could. I figured they would just call back when ever came to a decision.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Im trying to do a price check on salt prices. Am I getting ripped off? $5.75 for 50lb bag rock salt, $10.80 for 50lb bag ice melt.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;1336884 said:


> Im trying to do a price check on salt prices. Am I getting ripped off? $5.75 for 50lb bag rock salt, $10.80 for 50lb bag ice melt.


I am paying 4.72 For a 50lb bag of rock salt and $6.52 for a bag of ice melt. This is blended ice melt called Aspen. Not sure how good of stuff it is, but they did not have there shipment of calcium in yet, and I needed something to have just in case.

Those prices are if you buy a whole palet.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I forgot to see what ice melt i had been getting, i'll try to pull one out tomorrow to see.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Elwer Lawn Care;1337187 said:


> I forgot to see what ice melt i had been getting, i'll try to pull one out tomorrow to see.


I use 100% calcium chloride pellets for ice melter and i get a semi load of 18 pallets for $6.32 per 50# bag delivered from Chicago. As for salt i cant help there we're all bulk. Also those bags come with our company logo & info printed on the bags. Just for your info. ussmileyflag


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;1336044 said:


> JP how are things with your mom. and i saw ur facebook post about not even having any of the plow junk ready to go. i can only assume thats how 90% of the north east was for there nice winter blast. Though they need more chain saws then snow plows.


Hey Kevin,

Mom Fell and broke her hip on Oct 22nd. I was out working came to her house only to find her laying on the floor unable to get to the phone. I spoke with her about 2pm and she was fine, got to her house about 5pm, so sometime in the time frame it happened.Spent 5 days in the hospital. Was at a rehab center till fhe idiots did not give her insulin for being a diabetic. That put her in icu for 3 days. Still in the hospital but today was a much better day for her.

The guys up up north and east were scrambling to get there stuff on I bet. Still have not got the plow junk out. Hell, I just put the leaf box on the truck Sunday. lol Thank goodness I really have not needed until today. lol


----------



## KevinClark

Young Pup;1337439 said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> Mom Fell and broke her hip on Oct 22nd. I was out working came to her house only to find her laying on the floor unable to get to the phone. I spoke with her about 2pm and she was fine, got to her house about 5pm, so sometime in the time frame it happened.Spent 5 days in the hospital. Was at a rehab center till fhe idiots did not give her insulin for being a diabetic. That put her in icu for 3 days. Still in the hospital but today was a much better day for her.
> 
> The guys up up north and east were scrambling to get there stuff on I bet. Still have not got the plow junk out. Hell, I just put the leaf box on the truck Sunday. lol Thank goodness I really have not needed until today. lol


Hey JP,

Sorry to here about your mom. Hope all gets better. Dont surprise me about the insulin saying I have been a type 1 for 23 years now. BTW I'm only 27. Also in the fact that my past job was a medic for Cleveland EMS. Anyways sorry to here this hope all gets better.


----------



## born2farm

Anyone near Wooster? I am stuck up here for college and would be willing to help some of you guys out in a pinch.


----------



## EPPSLLC

Puddle of Oil;1336802 said:


> No, I didn't think I could. I figured they would just call back when ever came to a decision.


Don't leave anything to chance --- in the sales world right now you are in salesJEOPARDY

Deadline Video ----> http://apps.attainresponse.com/ComF...t=true&stretchToFit=true&width=280&height=240


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;1337439 said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> Mom Fell and broke her hip on Oct 22nd. I was out working came to her house only to find her laying on the floor unable to get to the phone. I spoke with her about 2pm and she was fine, got to her house about 5pm, so sometime in the time frame it happened.Spent 5 days in the hospital. Was at a rehab center till fhe idiots did not give her insulin for being a diabetic. That put her in icu for 3 days. Still in the hospital but today was a much better day for her.
> 
> The guys up up north and east were scrambling to get there stuff on I bet. Still have not got the plow junk out. Hell, I just put the leaf box on the truck Sunday. lol Thank goodness I really have not needed until today. lol


Sorry to hear that. Your very lucky u found her when u did thats a pretty scary situation. I hope shes doing better and has a short recovery time with no complications.

All of are leaves r so wet its like impossible to do anything with them. everybody that has vac systems on there ztrs has to blow and tarp because u cant even drive on the grass


----------



## f250man

JP sorry to hear about your mom. Hope she gets better soon


----------



## Puddle of Oil

EPPSLLC;1337621 said:


> Don't leave anything to chance --- in the sales world right now you are in salesJEOPARDY
> 
> Deadline Video ----> http://apps.attainresponse.com/ComF...t=true&stretchToFit=true&width=280&height=240


Thanks for taking the time to make that video, very informative! I will definitely keep you updated! Thumbs Up


----------



## MickiRig1

Anybody need a plow truck driver let me know. Having no luck finding a plow for my truck.
Retired the Big Red Drain! Now I have the Big Red Drain 2. The 4 tires cost $650, what are they made of gold? The Wife shouts!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

MickiRig1;1338322 said:


> Anybody need a plow truck driver let me know. Having no luck finding a plow for my truck.
> Retired the Big Red Drain! Now I have the Big Red Drain 2. The 4 tires cost $650, what are they made of gold? The Wife shouts!


Tell the wife that your lucky, my set was $1300 as I have stock 20's on my truck.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Guys,
I just went and purchased 35 tons of clearlane for the season. $10 more per ton then regular rock salt, but it melts at a lower temp and it wont freeze if I leave it in the salter. 3 more weeks of cleanups and then time to work on the house and plow some snow.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

NickT;1334662 said:


> How dare you put the little laughing people at me!!! Sorry couldn't resist
> 
> Nick in canton


your a regular comedian!


----------



## NickT

Just trying to lighten up the thread, it was funny man how you responded about the laughing icons, no disrespect.


----------



## jk4718

Elwer Lawn Care;1338450 said:


> Tell the wife that your lucky, my set was $1300 as I have stock 20's on my truck.


What tires cost you $1300??? I am looking at a new set of ms 2's (60k mile, Load E) and that's on the high end at a grand.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

bfg all terrain ta's 265 75 20's


----------



## 496 BB

Anyone in Columbus..... How many storms do you avg into your cost for a year? I just started last year and it seemed it was a slow one. Just trying to figure my costs out again for a typical year. Thanks.


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1337471 said:


> Hey JP,
> 
> Sorry to here about your mom. Hope all gets better. Dont surprise me about the insulin saying I have been a type 1 for 23 years now. BTW I'm only 27. Also in the fact that my past job was a medic for Cleveland EMS. Anyways sorry to here this hope all gets better.


Thanks kevin. Wow, that is very interesting about yourself and being type 1. How are things going for you??

Mom is doing much better and we have her in a setting now that I feel should be better for her to recover quickly.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;1337703 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Your very lucky u found her when u did thats a pretty scary situation. I hope shes doing better and has a short recovery time with no complications.
> 
> All of are leaves r so wet its like impossible to do anything with them. everybody that has vac systems on there ztrs has to blow and tarp because u cant even drive on the grass


Thanks Kevin,

Mom is doing much better and we have her in a setting now that I feel should be better for her to recover quickly.

The leaves have been dry here lately. Actually worked yesterday (saturday) and got some more work done. Working anytime I can now to be honest. Although today I won't bother the customers. ON that note, I think the engine went on my lazer yesterday. Either that or the electric clutch went. The blades were enganged and my brother started cutting and it just lost power. One hell of a rattle on it. the engine only has 1085 hours on it and it is a kohler engine 23hp. Never had one sound like this so I am not sure what to think. Not a good freaking way to end the year. Down the main machine.


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;1337956 said:


> JP sorry to hear about your mom. Hope she gets better soon


Thanks Steve, she seems to be doing much better and definitely looks like herself. Now for the hard part and getting her to rehab that leg and get walking.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Took my plow out today and hooked it up. Even tho its brand new, I still like to know it works! lol I'm supposed to know tomorrow if I got 1 of 2 commercial properties that really like my proprosals. If i receive the go ahead, I'll be picking up a new boss spreader as I will be forced to start salting. Gotta spend it to make it i guess.


----------



## born2farm

Elwer Lawn Care;1340332 said:


> Took my plow out today and hooked it up. Even tho its brand new, I still like to know it works! lol I'm supposed to know tomorrow if I got 1 of 2 commercial properties that really like my proprosals. If i receive the go ahead, I'll be picking up a new boss spreader as I will be forced to start salting. Gotta spend it to make it i guess.


Let me know when you find out on that contract Travis. I go today to meet with a commercial account. Things are growing like crazy for me this year. I am so glad, but at the same time I am stressed out big time.

I did manage to get the controls all mounted in the Chevy 1ton this weekend. Got the spreader hooked up and working. Gave the truck a good wash and coated the frame and spreader with hydraulic oil/diesel fuel. Put it in the barn untill it snow/ices:bluebounc


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Signed one commercial contract today. Picked up a new Boss tailgate spreader this afternoon. I'm now ready for winter.


----------



## EPPSLLC

We are at 90 percent retention on last years contracts. Shooting for 100% plus I've picked up two new ones. 
Looks to be a good year.


----------



## KevinClark

Young Pup;1339971 said:


> Thanks kevin. Wow, that is very interesting about yourself and being type 1. How are things going for you??
> 
> Mom is doing much better and we have her in a setting now that I feel should be better for her to recover quickly.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JP


JP,

Not to bad finishing up the leaf thing now, we grew really fast this year. As far as the diabetes goes I'm on an insulin pump and a continuous glucose monitor. Thats the only way I am able to keep up with this business.


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1341370 said:


> JP,
> 
> Not to bad finishing up the leaf thing now, we grew really fast this year. As far as the diabetes goes I'm on an insulin pump and a continuous glucose monitor. Thats the only way I am able to keep up with this business.


Good to hear. We have considered the pump for Mom but she is hesitant on that.

Well, the trailer was out of commisson on Friday, so I was able to put the plow and spreader on and it all works. I knew it would. lol That is a relief to know. Got a call from a condo association that wants me back after a one year hiatus. I need to go up and stake out the property later on today or Sunday. Still waiting on other contracts to get back in too.


----------



## f250man

Man I wish all my stuff was signed and ready this yr everyones calling and I sent out all the bids and contract info and they just keep dragging there feet Im getting ready to pull my hair out. I want to get my routes set up and I need a sub if everything comes in.


----------



## f250man

JP glad to hear that your Moms doing better. Hope she continues to get better.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

f250man;1345405 said:


> Man I wish all my stuff was signed and ready this yr everyones calling and I sent out all the bids and contract info and they just keep dragging there feet Im getting ready to pull my hair out. I want to get my routes set up and I need a sub if everything comes in.


i hear you. i have over 50 bids out still on various apt. complexes, healthcare centers, churches , and condos. i call and i get "oh we are still deciding". the weather has been really nice lately so one healthcare person told me, that corp. was waiting until dec 1 because there's no rush. Seems to be everyones mentalitly, wait til the last minute so planning is impossible.


----------



## EPPSLLC

Deadline deadline deadlines fellas. Make the customer respect your time and your business! I'll post a email tomorrow of a guy that asked for an extension and we got the business.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

EPPSLLC;1345839 said:


> Deadline deadline deadlines fellas. Make the customer respect your time and your business! I'll post a email tomorrow of a guy that asked for an extension and we got the business.


Easier said than done epps. Around my neck of the woods, we have so many chuck in a truck types, they hold on to the bids til the last minute waiting on a lowballer to come through so they can look good to their manager they saved the company money.


----------



## kc2006

Deadlines mean nothing here. We are plow jockeys to people, we're no importance to them. For us to tell them what to do would get me laughed at and the bid thrown away. Anymore it seems like you have to be their puppet. 

Or be like some and just charge 50 an hr and talk the big talk Online.


----------



## LHK2

kc2006;1346089 said:


> Deadlines mean nothing here. We are plow jockeys to people, we're no importance to them. For us to tell them what to do would get me laughed at and the bid thrown away. Anymore it seems like you have to be their puppet.
> 
> Or be like some and just charge 50 an hr and talk the big talk Online.


Keep thinking that way and you will never be taken seriously by anyone. Get a backbone and if they laugh and the bid is thrown away, you wouldn't want the contract anyway. Run your business, don't let the customer run it! If they are still dragging there feet, they probably got someone else and don't have the balls to tell you. Move on. Thats business.


----------



## kc2006

Oh I have a backbone and I do things my way and don't let them dictate me. I'm just saying, this industry is a joke to everyone, we aren't crap to people. I run my business like a true professional but that doesn't mean people feel we are "professionals". It cracks me up to come on here and see the big talk from everyone when they're probably just guys with a truck. Or as mahon said it chuck with a truck.


----------



## NickT

Maybe we should have a "chuck with a truck" forum


----------



## kc2006

Probably be a hit. Everyone would talk about the one acre lot they got for 25 a push and how to fix the angle of their blade cus the lift on their 78 Chevy throws it off


----------



## LHK2

the plow industry just went a notch lower I see. When the chuck with the truck fails, my 24 plows will be there to pick them up. Thanks.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Oh I got a good one for you guys, who knows maybe its someones ad here on plowsite..just when I thought someone couldn't get any dumber:


WE ARE OFFERING SNOW PLOWING AT VERY LOW RATES.....SEASONAL CONTRACT OR PER PUSH RATES AVAILABLE.....DRIVEWAYS START AT $10 PER PUSH AND PARKING LOTS $25 PER PLOW.............DRIVEWAYS YOU CAN PAY FOR THE FULL SEASON WITH A LIMITED TIME OFFER AND SAVE FOR THE FULL WINTER......WE ARE RELIABLE, DEPENDABLE AND INSURED..........SALTING ALSO AVAILABLE ...........CALL TODAY TO ENSURE YOU DON'T GET STUCK THIS WINTER..................CALL 234-334-**** AVAILABLE IN ALL AREAS...........................CALL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puddle of Oil

He's doing better then this guy..

Semi retired professional landscaper. SAVE HUGE MONEY!! Let me finish your gardening/landscaping project. Paver walks/patios, gardening, fall clean ups. You supply materials, I supply labor. $15 per hr


----------



## KevinClark

And we wonder why our industry is so hard to get a client to understand pricing. That ad says it all in a nut shell!


----------



## NickT

MahonLawnCare;1346919 said:


> Oh I got a good one for you guys, who knows maybe its someones ad here on plowsite..just when I thought someone couldn't get any dumber:
> 
> WE ARE OFFERING SNOW PLOWING AT VERY LOW RATES.....SEASONAL CONTRACT OR PER PUSH RATES AVAILABLE.....DRIVEWAYS START AT $10 PER PUSH AND PARKING LOTS $25 PER PLOW.............DRIVEWAYS YOU CAN PAY FOR THE FULL SEASON WITH A LIMITED TIME OFFER AND SAVE FOR THE FULL WINTER......WE ARE RELIABLE, DEPENDABLE AND INSURED..........SALTING ALSO AVAILABLE ...........CALL TODAY TO ENSURE YOU DON'T GET STUCK THIS WINTER..................CALL 234-334-**** AVAILABLE IN ALL AREAS...........................CALL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I never wish bad sh*t on anyone but I'm starting to rethink that idea, was that in stark county mahon?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

no it was up somewhere by cleveland area i think.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Puddle of Oil;1346991 said:


> He's doing better then this guy..
> 
> Semi retired professional landscaper. SAVE HUGE MONEY!! Let me finish your gardening/landscaping project. Paver walks/patios, gardening, fall clean ups. You supply materials, I supply labor. $15 per hr


that was Kurt's ad i think? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## kc2006

LOL I'm not the one that drive an hour and a half and works for 40 bucks an hour!!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

your bff!


----------



## Young Pup

Got some more signed contracts back in the mail today. Just a few more out there. Wonder what Wednesday will bring???????


----------



## wnwniner

Just out of curiosity, how much do you guys pay your employees? I have experience driving for the city, but got promoted into a salaried position where I cant drive any more. I'm getting 15/hr from the guy I work for now, and its a good arrangement for me because he doesnt ask me to work from 7a-4p so I can do my regualr day job. Just want to make sure im getting a fair wage since its a second job to help make ends meet. I do sidewalks and plowing/salting for him in his trucks, it seems like a fair wage (it is legit-taxes, workers comp, etc.) but just wanted someone to confirm. thanks in advance.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

That's a pretty decent wage. You got a good gig.


----------



## dmontgomery

Pay my driver $22/hour......


----------



## kc2006

For all you canton guys, I think I found one of your stray dogs. Eviroscabs just moved into a small shop next door to my house. You can have them back. 

Another reason plow work is going for 40 bucks an hour around here now.


----------



## 4700dan

kc2006;1350032 said:


> For all you canton guys, I think I found one of your stray dogs. Eviroscabs just moved into a small shop next door to my house. You can have them back.
> 
> Another reason plow work is going for 40 bucks an hour around here now.


Oh boy you haven't seen nothing yet when your talking about the GOD of landscaping (so HE thinks) but that is his MO, you have to remember though he does alot of work for brickman so believe me he will let you know how big and better than you he is.


----------



## kc2006

The really bad part is, he's already pissed ALOT of guys off around here, and when stuff starts happening at the shop, i'll probably be blamed because I'm next door. 

Youngstown guys get very bitter when you steal their work.


----------



## KevinClark

kc2006;1350061 said:


> The really bad part is, he's already pissed ALOT of guys off around here, and when stuff starts happening at the shop, i'll probably be blamed because I'm next door.
> 
> Youngstown guys get very bitter when you steal their work.


I was going to say I have seen them in the Youngstown, Warren area.


----------



## NickT

Lowballers are out in full effect, buddy of mine just lost 2 lots he's had for the last 5 years, they said they wanted to give someone else a shot, what a business to be in.


----------



## EPPSLLC

Must just be my area but we just picked up a medium sized industrial account bc the company last year got caught billing more hours than they were actually there DUMMIES KNEW THEY HAD CAMERAS too lol 

Got the call they said look we know you are higher but we feel confident that your going to do a better job and be a more honest company. We got the landscape maint. at this place earlier this year because they previous company wasn't fulfilling the contract.


----------



## NickT

Hey that's awesome, congrats where are u located ? It doesn't show up on mobile


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

NickT;1354441 said:


> Hey that's awesome, congrats where are u located ? It doesn't show up on mobile


dj is an honary ohioian cause hes from kentucky


----------



## NickT

Wouuld that make him a ohiuckian?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Can't Wait!!!


----------



## f250man

Happy thanksgiving ohio


----------



## NickT

Gobble gobble


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Did hunting permits and deer tags go up this year? I don't remember it costing $43 for hunting license and 1 deer tag.


----------



## f250man

I thick the license did but I think the deer tag stayed the same. I paid $58 for the lic and 2 tags and then I bought a 3rd tag and have filled them all. Good luck


----------



## hdelectraglide

The first snow and DOT is out salting maybe an early start this year......Thumbs Up


----------



## born2farm

Any body get enough last night to make a run at it? We got just a dusting on cars and a few slick spots here in there. Nothing to get exited about.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Swing and a miss!

Actually warmed up through the night here, was close to 40 at 6:30AM.


----------



## Pushin4U

born2farm;1362400 said:


> Any body get enough last night to make a run at it? We got just a dusting on cars and a few slick spots here in there. Nothing to get exited about.


Nope just a dusting, and enough to make the bridges slick and cause and accident!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Nothing in Canton area.


----------



## chevyman51

Nothing in hamilton but there was a guy out salting last night


----------



## f250man

I just past a odot truck with snow all stuck to the blade. Can from out south of me and they had about 3" on the ground last night and today.


----------



## herbert02

I heard Dick Goddard changed his predictions on the winter out look. I'm putting my plows back in storage.


----------



## NickT

herbert02;1363195 said:


> I heard Dick Goddard changed his predictions on the winter out look. I'm putting my plows back in storage.


What did the dickster have to say?


----------



## kc2006

I see being next to enviroscabs as a good source of entertainment! It was 38 out, no flurries or anything and they were out in full force salting yesterday morning!!! Pre-pre salting I guess


----------



## 4700dan

kc2006;1364753 said:


> I see being next to enviroscabs as a good source of entertainment! It was 38 out, no flurries or anything and they were out in full force salting yesterday morning!!! Pre-pre salting I guess


Oh you have not seen nothing yet he has to go all out to show off and then presalt
this is the process you use when your in the buisness of ripping clients off and a 
good BSer


----------



## MahonLawnCare

weather looks mild for a good bit yet......i'm thinking late winter


----------



## kashman

i only need it 2 snow 3 times a month 2in and ill be set. plenty 2 do if it dont snow at all


----------



## EPPSLLC

I'm in Carrollton KY pretty far south but we still get a few storms a year. Nice lil boost to the winter cash flow. 

Headed out to pick up a skid steer now i'll post pictures when i get back.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Looks like some lake effect towards the weekend here. But who knows. Would like to give the 09 3500HD im driving this year a shot. My wife has my truck this winter, sub contracted. Everything now is just in the hurry up and wait mode of things. Although a few more clear days to finish off the last of the clean ups would be nice. They are saying the cold is just going to come in small shots. Guess the ocean water temps are still too warm and the la nina pattern is still strong, although showing some weakening signs.


----------



## kc2006

I'm kind of happy the snows holding off, I've been too busy to even do anything with my snow stuff.


----------



## f250man

Yes Tom we will see if the old lake effect machine will kick into gear. Im so ready for snow and my route is full going to be some long nights and long days when it gets here.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Stopped in to say hi from the central Michigan thread. Don't feel bad I've put down 100lbs. of salt so far this winter.Lol But It'll probably get wound up and still be plowing/salting into May. They are calling for some lake effect coming on late Wed., and throughout Thurs.off Lake Michigan.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

i think i see snowflakes outside! or is that sleet? haha January is going to be a busy month I have a feeling since it's taking so long to switch. Reminds me of 2009


----------



## chazg33

hey steve you still plowing in madison,tom you plowing for someone else or doing your own thing this year..


----------



## f250man

Yea Chuck im plowing still this yr and Madison mostly I got a few in Geneva this yr.

So hope everyones ready up here in the N.E. corner there saying 2-4 " in the western end to up to 4 - 6" in eastern corner and south.


----------



## f250man

Man Ohio it is never this dead on here when we don't have SNOW. If we had SNOW I could see it.


----------



## muffy189

your not kidding it is dead on here. I wish i had some snow


----------



## kashman

well all in all its cold


----------



## muffy189

for today anyhow its supposed to be 50 thursday here


----------



## kc2006

I might start mowing again


----------



## kashman

muffy189;1377760 said:


> for today anyhow its supposed to be 50 thursday here


im doing my front end on my 95 on thur


----------



## EPPSLLC

kashman;1377795 said:


> im doing my front end on my 95 on thur


heard that got a rear end, lights getting fixed, tires going on, and everything getting serviced up.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1377779 said:


> I might start mowing again


If I did not handstack 2 skids of calcium in front of the mowers last week, I would have them out doing a couple of yards. Was shocked when I saw them, but not really they always grow. But one had some leaves that blew in from other yards cause the trees were empty when I left it clean and looking good the last time I was there.


----------



## LHK2

Rip ........


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Since there is no snow, I'm cleaning out the building and setting up the woodworking shop for a few weeks to get some projects built. Will give me something to do and create an excuse to enjoy some beers with friends that stop by.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I have a few things forsale, Timbrens off our 04 chevy half ton.. http://limaohio.craigslist.org/pts/2755558725.html

Boss plow shoes (3) brand new.. http://limaohio.craigslist.org/pts/2755564409.html


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Maybe I should hire them...... http://limaohio.craigslist.org/hss/2746653898.html


----------



## cwby_ram

Elwer Lawn Care;1381440 said:


> Maybe I should hire them...... http://limaohio.craigslist.org/hss/2746653898.html


No kidding. Although, it almost sounds bogus.


----------



## Young Pup

Elwer Lawn Care;1381440 said:


> Maybe I should hire them...... http://limaohio.craigslist.org/hss/2746653898.html


You never know they could be good employees. There is your sidewalk crew if you need them. But we need snow first. lol


----------



## WALKERS

*Hey felas*

Just started checking to see if all the snow equipment to see if it is working.
Western plow is down blowing fuses. I think it is the motor selinoid.

Salt dogg spreader down have weak power one button out of 5 lite up. NO FREAKIN IDEA
what that is. Need to a new plug for vibrator broke pin off yeah.

Western spreader is down hard wired in I think it is the rust on trailer hitch not grounding.
Sound resonable.

ANY INPUT would be greatly appreciated.:waving:

Good luck this be safe. 
It will snow soon  I hope.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

WALKERS;1385273 said:


> Just started checking to see if all the snow equipment to see if it is working.
> Western plow is down blowing fuses. I think it is the motor selinoid.
> 
> Salt dogg spreader down have weak power one button out of 5 lite up. NO FREAKIN IDEA
> what that is. Need to a new plug for vibrator broke pin off yeah.
> 
> Western spreader is down hard wired in I think it is the rust on trailer hitch not grounding.
> Sound resonable.
> 
> ANY INPUT would be greatly appreciated.:waving:
> 
> Good luck this be safe.
> It will snow soon  I hope.


Sounds like typical electrical nightmares i blew a hose today at least it wasnt plowing snow


----------



## bskiball

Any of you ohio guys know a good place to get mafia blocks for cheap. I found a ready mix place near Mason on craigslist over the summer that was selling them for 20 but now can't find my paperwork with the phone number. I'm in Dayton but would travel a little if the price was right. thanks


----------



## SNOMACHINE

bskiball;1388194 said:


> Any of you ohio guys know a good place to get mafia blocks for cheap. I found a ready mix place near Mason on craigslist over the summer that was selling them for 20 but now can't find my paperwork with the phone number. I'm in Dayton but would travel a little if the price was right. thanks


ECI concrete inc. They have tons and resonable prices! And there the interlocking kind. 419-483-2738


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Anybody know what head light bulbs go in the meyer night saber ?


----------



## kashman

• Halogen Bulb H9003 i will tell you 2 keep your eye on the clip


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

kashman;1389108 said:


> • Halogen Bulb H9003 i will tell you 2 keep your eye on the clip


thank you chad


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Kevin don't take all the screws out when you remove the bulb. It is a huge pita to get it all together if you do. Try going with the sylvania silverstars. They make a big difference in those god awful lights.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Here is what I've been up to lately... I set up the wood shop in our building. Here is the first project. New bed for myself, I just brought it in to make sure everything fits correctly. Will have to stain and clear it later. Have to build on more to make for my brother, have a 5 drawer chest im just starting now, and have 2 night stands to match. This is giving me something to do while it doesnt snow. Not to mention the bud light man is liking me..


----------



## NickT

Nice job,woodworking is very enjoyable


----------



## f250man

Looks great


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Elwer Lawn Care;1390132 said:


> Here is what I've been up to lately... I set up the wood shop in our building. Here is the first project. New bed for myself, I just brought it in to make sure everything fits correctly. Will have to stain and clear it later. Have to build on more to make for my brother, have a 5 drawer chest im just starting now, and have 2 night stands to match. This is giving me something to do while it doesnt snow. Not to mention the bud light man is liking me..


Did you make it long enough for urself travis?


----------



## f250man

Merry Christmas Ohio and have a safe and Happy New Year. and LET IT SNOW


----------



## Young Pup

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1389386 said:


> Kevin don't take all the screws out when you remove the bulb. It is a huge pita to get it all together if you do. Try going with the sylvania silverstars. They make a big difference in those god awful lights.


pretty simple just remove the one screw and slide the clip out then pull the light out and just re install. But thank you guys for the info wasnt to bad


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Haha no cs I only have room for a queen size bed, they don't make beds big enough for big tall goofy ****ers like me ha


----------



## chevyman51

Merry christmas everyone


----------



## csi.northcoast

Meery christmas to everyone ... And dear santa my one christmas wish is for snow...happy new year also


----------



## cwby_ram

Merry Christmas, guys!


----------



## dmontgomery

Merry Christmas......possibile event on Tuesday.........we will see


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Merry Christmas


----------



## Flawless440

Merry X-mas Guys

Just saw 3 days of snow out of the 7 day forcast....... Temp still little high

:salute: Roll Trucks


----------



## born2farm

Merry Christmas guys,hope you didnt eat to much. Hope for something to push Tuesday.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Merry Christmas y'all!!! Let's all get the snow dance on now! This is gonna be the last season for my truck to be involved in snow duty. Gonna pull the plow come spring, take the money from that and invest it in a 6" lift for it and some engine goodies. Gonna just be my toy from then on.


----------



## MickiRig1

Had 20 min of quarter size flakes and it was done! Now it's just sleet and rain at 10pm. 
A teaser snow fall.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

We're suppose to get some more around 2-3am. Then after that it will die down.


----------



## dmontgomery

no ice .......no salt.......no plowing.......this sucks


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

dmontgomery;1394526 said:


> no ice .......no salt.......no plowing.......this sucks


Yup..........


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

dmontgomery;1394526 said:


> no ice .......no salt.......no plowing.......this sucks


Yup right there with ya. I thought I was going to get to salt at least.... Gotta pay for that mower you sold me (Jk that paid for itself quickly) and make good on these contracts that were signed. I feel like we have had a big gap in the seasons this year. Hmmm...maybe its because I didn't chase leaves except for on our own properties.

Looking for another tailgate salter as well if anyone in OH has one for a decent price used I've got money payup


----------



## Burkartsplow

I have one. $ 500 buyers salt spreader in cleveland. if serious I can get I pics.


----------



## dmontgomery

All company purchasing has stopped here......I have not billed 1 cent this month.....necessities only right now........


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

dmontgomery;1395683 said:


> All company purchasing has stopped here......I have not billed 1 cent this month.....necessities only right now........


The way dayton is... I expect all of those competitors to be selling gently used equipment in hoards by this spring. I think all this competition that we see to be weeded out to some degree.

As for me... I got some jobs scrapping for my father's company and it lead to some other jobs and saved my butt. I hear ya tho. Money is tight. I need to send some bills out and receive some checks to be back to normal. Lets hope for all this dang rain to turn to huge amounts of snow.

btw are you loading up in jamestown for bulk or do you have your own loader? I got rid of an old backhoe and I'd like to go from bagged back to bulk if possible since I have 2 trucks.


----------



## dmontgomery

I have a loader......and keep 20-30 tons in a shipping container



DaytonBioLawns;1395805 said:


> The way dayton is... I expect all of those competitors to be selling gently used equipment in hoards by this spring. I think all this competition that we see to be weeded out to some degree.
> 
> As for me... I got some jobs scrapping for my father's company and it lead to some other jobs and saved my butt. I hear ya tho. Money is tight. I need to send some bills out and receive some checks to be back to normal. Lets hope for all this dang rain to turn to huge amounts of snow.
> 
> btw are you loading up in jamestown for bulk or do you have your own loader? I got rid of an old backhoe and I'd like to go from bagged back to bulk if possible since I have 2 trucks.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

dmontgomery;1395813 said:


> I have a loader......and keep 20-30 tons in a shipping container


Hmmm. Seems like a good idea. I've been dragging my feet on a loader for a while. Really I've been waiting for a CAT SS or a Kubota with a cab to come up.

Where do you buy from in bulk?


----------



## dmontgomery

Robinson salt supply........delivered in a rock chucker. Shot into the container


----------



## bonerigo.1

dmontgomery.... what does the rock chucker charge? per ton, one time visit charge? I had a tri axle delivered and moved it again with my dodge dump into the barn. took about 4 hours due to needing to take the loader to the barn every few loads to push the salt up. trying to save time, etc


----------



## dmontgomery

bonerigo.1;1396818 said:


> dmontgomery.... what does the rock chucker charge? per ton, one time visit charge? I had a tri axle delivered and moved it again with my dodge dump into the barn. took about 4 hours due to needing to take the loader to the barn every few loads to push the salt up. trying to save time, etc


I got it for $102.75 a ton delivered last year. It will probably be more this year....


----------



## bonerigo.1

yikes. i just paid 79 a ton for white clean salt. medium grade no chunks. but it had to be delivered to a clients site and i had to transport to the barn. took about half a day by myself to move 24tons. just trying to keep options open in case winter does hit and i cant get a dry day for a delivery.


----------



## Bossman 92

AHH HAA!! Found you guys! I forgot about this (hangout) thread. I have been following the very depressing OH weather thread. Hows everybody been? Slow here, we salted the other morning other than that nada. I dont think we can clean the shop anymore, or we are going to sweeping up the concrete. Never been so orginized at the shop in 10 years! 

COME ON SNOW!!!!! Andrew


----------



## dmontgomery

Price this year.....$102 / ton shot into the can.......I have been paying right at that for years.........still way cheaper than bagged


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

dmontgomery;1397503 said:


> Price this year.....$102 / ton shot into the can.......I have been paying right at that for years.........still way cheaper than bagged


Agreed. That's where we get ours too. We don't do bulk right now because we got rid of the loader. Bags blow. I might try it that way.

BTW has anyone complained about your snow and salt services sign? I put one on one of our properties and zoning started a ruckus over a lil for sale size/campaign sized sign. You might just not be on their radar as much.... but just checking... is there a way around that? Did you get a permit?

Sorry weird question...just drove by and noticed yours and thot it was good advertising.


----------



## dmontgomery

if you sign was in Bellbrook........zoning could come after you......they use to have very tight rules....like 3 days max.......they have recently relax them to 30 days.....and all the roofer signs have desensitized them......the township has never even noticed........no permits


----------



## f250man

Well guys looks like a lake effect event for us up here in the N.E corner of the state. They are saying anywhere between 8 - 12 " before is all said and done. But I have seen them say that and we get nothing and then I have seen them call for 8 " and we get 2". So we will have to wait and see. The lake is wide open and looks like it will stay that way.


----------



## justgeorge

This thread should be re-titled "Ohio Lack of Snow Thread".

But if any of you Cleveland guys might need help Tuesday PM me by Monday....


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;1398269 said:


> Well guys looks like a lake effect event for us up here in the N.E corner of the state. They are saying anywhere between 8 - 12 " before is all said and done. But I have seen them say that and we get nothing and then I have seen them call for 8 " and we get 2". So we will have to wait and see. The lake is wide open and looks like it will stay that way.


Hope you get it Steve. Cause if you do then that means winter is still out there somewhere over the rainbows we have been seeing here. lol


----------



## kc2006

Looking at all the weather stuff it's looking like it's going to stay close to the lakes. They're saying 1-2" total from Sunday night till Tuesday for us.

F snow.


----------



## f250man

Here is the latest udate for us........

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO
4 PM EST TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING
TO 4 PM EST TUESDAY. THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS NO LONGER IN
EFFECT.

* ACCUMULATIONS...MUCH OF THE SNOWBELT SHOULD SEE AT LEAST 10
INCHES OF TOTAL ACCUMULATION WITH LOCAL AREAS UP TO 2 FEET.


----------



## Young Pup

Sure Steve keep rubbing it in why don't you.

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## zevychevy

for anybody in the Lakewood/Cleveland area, i was driving my truck with my plow company advertising on it while visiting friends, and got a call from a guy wantin to hire me to plow some apartment complexes, but i live/work around canton and its just to far for me. So if anybody wants the number, pm me and i will give ya the number cuz he asked if i knew any other plow companies around the area and told him id look around.

so if your lookin for an apartment complex or more, dont know full detail, PM me for his number so u can help him out and get yourself from business.

Victor A.


----------



## buckhigh

zevychevy;1400152 said:


> for anybody in the Lakewood/Cleveland area, i was driving my truck with my plow company advertising on it while visiting friends, and got a call from a guy wantin to hire me to plow some apartment complexes, but i live/work around canton and its just to far for me. So if anybody wants the number, pm me and i will give ya the number cuz he asked if i knew any other plow companies around the area and told him id look around.
> 
> so if your lookin for an apartment complex or more, dont know full detail, PM me for his number so u can help him out and get yourself from business.
> 
> Victor A.


pm sent...


----------



## Burkartsplow

i see tony beat me to the lakewood post Thumbs Up


----------



## zevychevy

i pmd both of you guys the number around the same time, so goodluck hashin it out for the business. Thumbs Up

got some snow here in canton that sat pretty well, specially with ice under it but i have no freakin spreader!! blast deals falling apart!


----------



## VBigFord20

Its finally snowing and people of coarse are panicked. Did they think this day would never come? I'm really glad I did not take on to many accounts this year, my business has been rocking plus I busy with a ton of family stuff.

The good thing is that even without snow I got myself used to the up all night crap because I spent most of December remodeling a pizza place down in Cuyahoga Falls all night long while they were closed. Now they want me to do another location. 

Sleep is over raited.


----------



## Flawless440

Columbus 2nd round of salt in the morning, I'll Take it


----------



## kashman

not much on the westside i did salt 3 times still aint plowed


----------



## kashman

V do you do fence install and ill need a parking pad poured


----------



## Young Pup

Salt run only here. Time for bed now.


----------



## dmontgomery

Salt.....yesterday and today.........bout time


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I got about 8in from 7am yesterday morning. Lastnight didnt really pick up any the band setup past us


----------



## kc2006

We got 2" on one end of town and 4" on the other. Nice fluffy easy snow, the truck didn't even know snow was in front of it. I love these snows, make your money fast and easy.


----------



## VBigFord20

kashman;1401319 said:


> V do you do fence install and ill need a parking pad poured


Wood and Vinyl, not chain link though. Its a little cold to pour cement right now, talk to me in the spring. lol

We hardly got crap in all the areas I plow. I threw the blade down in a few spots simply because I was there, not because it really needed it.


----------



## kashman

VBigFord20;1402347 said:


> Wood and Vinyl, not chain link though. Its a little cold to pour cement right now, talk to me in the spring. lol
> 
> We hardly got crap in all the areas I plow. I threw the blade down in a few spots simply because I was there, not because it really needed it.


no hillbilly chain link for me wood or iron


----------



## suzuki0702

I had a snowband setup on my rootstown/ravenna properties yesterday for 6-7 hours. Most places were pushed 5 times. that was some crazy snow we got!


----------



## dmontgomery

suzuki0702;1403249 said:


> I had a snowband setup on my rootstown/ravenna properties yesterday for 6-7 hours. Most places were pushed 5 times. that was some crazy snow we got!


Are they per push accounts or seasonals????


----------



## NickT

Got about 6 hours of snow relocation last night


----------



## coldcoffee

East side, lost count on how many times...circle around a building & couldn't see where I had started. Snow bands didn't stop until 8:00 last night, zero visibility when the bands were wide open. Had to finally just clear an isle & salt it like driveway gravel, before moving onto the next w/ the temps falling out fast after sun down. It was a nice run.


----------



## Flawless440

Wow, people down here wouldn't even know what to do with snow bands


----------



## muffy189

got three inches before 7am yesterday so i plowed my accounts went to my city job and we had the bands set up for like 6 hours we ended up with about 11 inches all together i ended up plowing my stuff 3 times FINALY


----------



## Puddle of Oil

We got a whopping one inch in hartville. Dang, it feels great to me, not!


----------



## muffy189

i was thinking the exact same way yesterday when it wasnt snowing


----------



## coldcoffee

Just a thought for some of you guys down South, if you want to get some action...I saw a lot of plow trucks getting flat bedded this last storm. So why not watch the models, get a couple of buddies to share the cost of a hotel room near a busy exit ramp off of I-271 or I-90...Put a few availability signs at the exit ramps w/ your contact info & also park your equipment out near the road where there's high traffic w/ a sign on them...you'd stand a good chance of getting some calls & if nothing else...you get a mini vacation and get to maybe experience the strong stuff. Just an idea....about a 2.5 hour drive Columbus - Cleveland.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

I considered moving up north for the winter and subbing for someone, maybe next year. I envy you guys!


----------



## MickiRig1

Most of the guys here have no idea what a big time_ lake effect event _is like. The snow can be falling with ping pong size CLUMPS of snow. I have seen it snowing so hard you can hardly see your out streached hand. The term " white out "? You can't see the plow out front. Broad daylight you can not see buildings 30 feet away. You plow a big condo complex, finish it and go do a few CVS's. Go back and do the condo complex all over again! Welcome to a_ lake effect event _!


----------



## kc2006

muffy189;1403723 said:


> got three inches before 7am yesterday so i plowed my accounts went to my city job and we had the bands set up for like 6 hours we ended up with about 11 inches all together i ended up plowing my stuff 3 times FINALY


thats crazy that you guys got 11" and we got 2 to maybe 4 with drifts and we're only what 10 miles apart. My wife went to her parents in salem today and was telling me how her dads truck bed was almost full with snow


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Before everyone jumps and heads north let me share my story. We lived with a buddy in Chicago 2 winters ago and subbed out 2 of our trucks. We lived there for a month and paid him very little rent. However, expenses in Chicago are MUCH higher than here. We had decent routes and plowed or salted 11 days out of the month. We left after the month because we weren't getting paid. It all ended up working out but it took 11 months to get all of our money. Minus out the added expenses of living there (fuel, food etc) it really wasn't all that. My advice to anyone thinking it sounds great to go live somewhere for awhile where you are unfamiliar with roads, lots, accounts, employers, weather, etc is becareful and think everything out. It might not be bad driving in 12in of snow on familiar roads, on unfamiliar roads it can be totally different. Lake effect storms were pretty awesome up there and we learned a lot. I would love to plow those events all the time but I also know that the snow part of our business is only a part of it. Don't go broke chasing snow, sometimes time is better spent building other aspects of the business. Good luck


----------



## Blizzard1988

Wow what a lake effect event. Picked up 15.8" of snow. Had whiteouts you couldn't even see 100 yards and rates of 2" an hour. Great event but still nothing compared to some of the 2+ feet we received in some of the lake effect events last year.


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;1403978 said:


> thats crazy that you guys got 11" and we got 2 to maybe 4 with drifts and we're only what 10 miles apart. My wife went to her parents in salem today and was telling me how her dads truck bed was almost full with snow


ya it was pretty nuts I was talking to a buddy of mine that works in youngstown and he said they didnt have anything up that way. Did your wife grow up in salem?


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Wow! 55 outside.....


----------



## cwby_ram

Puddle of Oil;1405780 said:


> Wow! 55 outside.....


I know, feels like spring. Maybe the grass will start growing and I'll have something to do.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Hahaha, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## LHK2

Got to love this weather. Wash all the trucks, and then installed a firepit for a client today. Getting a jump on Spring.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

53 here today. Considering doing one more clean up here at the house tomorrow. May even mow the lawn one more time!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Did an estimate for a lawn install today and received another call tonight for some landscaping. Thats good but I need the snow work also.


----------



## MickiRig1

Some of the spring flowers like Tulips are starting to poke up in flower beds. Even they are getting confused with the weather. I could have my Snow Drops bloom in Feb this year.


----------



## kashman

MickiRig1;1406309 said:


> Some of the spring flowers like Tulips are starting to poke up in flower beds. Even they are getting confused with the weather. I could have my Snow Drops bloom in Feb this year.


yep and bye bye bulbs


----------



## suzuki0702

dmontgomery;1403348 said:


> Are they per push accounts or seasonals????


all per push.. got 4 seasonals in akron thank god lmao!


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lets go Lions!!!


----------



## RMGLawn

Wrong thread Chris...


----------



## dmontgomery

Daffodills.....coming up here


----------



## MickiRig1

It bumm's me out when my stuff starts coming up early! I buy stuff every year and plant it.
I watch the racks at Home Depot and Walmart when bulb's go 1/2 price. I put 150 bulbs this year and last in my 9 flower beds for $15. I love spring flowers.I never know what will come up every spring. My Late Grandmas would be pleased with what my property looks in the spring.


----------



## kashman

MickiRig1;1407228 said:


> It bumm's me out when my stuff starts coming up early! I buy stuff every year and plant it.
> I watch the racks at Home Depot and Walmart when bulb's go 1/2 price. I put 150 bulbs this year and last in my 9 flower beds for $15. I love spring flowers.I never know what will come up every spring. My Late Grandmas would be pleased with what my property looks in the spring.


thats what pansies are for fill in the balled spots


----------



## Young Pup

Boy this thread is dead. Been a week since anybody posted in it. So is everyone holding on to their money and spending any on new toys for the spring?? Not sure, what I am going to do yet on new purchases.


----------



## muffy189

if it would just snow id have money to buy a boat for the summer


----------



## kc2006

I got a heep 

Picked it up last week really cheap. It's a 84 CJ7, spotless frame and tub, only 60K miles on the drivetrain. I'm not sure how long I'll keep it, I can sell it and double my money but the wife wants me to keep it through summer at least.


----------



## VBigFord20

Wish I had know you were looking for a jeep. Mines been sitting on my trailer as a pile of parts since I moved out of my warehouse a few months ago. I need to sell it. I finally have admitted it to myself that I will never have time to finish it.


----------



## csi.northcoast

what kind is it and how much do you want for it ....i may be interested


----------



## Young Pup

Looks good Kurt. Of course she wants you to hold onto through summer. She wants to drive around town topless. :laughing:


----------



## VBigFord20

sbg4024;1417288 said:


> what kind is it and how much do you want for it ....i may be interested


83 CJ7

Fiberglass tub and fenders
full custom roll cage, front and rear bumpers, and rock sliders. 
new in box painless wiring harness
new dash, switches, and interior pieces.

It had a 151IL in it with a 5 speed, I also have a 258 sitting here for it.

Its currently all apart. Its a rolling chassis right now.

I have... well, way to much into it, but Id let it go for $2000, no less.

What it did look like.









What it looks like now...


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I just got me a new something..............................................................................................................................................A new case of Fluid Film!! :laughing:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;1418866 said:


> 83 CJ7
> 
> Fiberglass tub and fenders
> full custom roll cage, front and rear bumpers, and rock sliders.
> new in box painless wiring harness
> new dash, switches, and interior pieces.
> 
> It had a 151IL in it with a 5 speed, I also have a 258 sitting here for it.
> 
> Its currently all apart. Its a rolling chassis right now.
> 
> I have... well, way to much into it, but Id let it go for $2000, no less.
> 
> What it did look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it looks like now...


How the heck did it get from the first pic to the second pic:crying:


----------



## NickT

Just picked up a brand new can myself at murphys tractor on raff rd, best 10 bucks I ever spent, where are u getting yours Mahon?


----------



## Burkartsplow

NickT;1419708 said:


> Just picked up a brand new can myself at murphys tractor on raff rd, best 10 bucks I ever spent, where are u getting yours Mahon?


I get mine from shoplet.com. They have free shipping and I only buy when they send me either a 15% or 20 % off coupon for signing up for there email subscription. Usually comes out to $6.20 per can and I always order 24 per time.


----------



## NickT

Burkartsplow;1419828 said:


> I get mine from shoplet.com. They have free shipping and I only buy when they send me either a 15% or 20 % off coupon for signing up for there email subscription. Usually comes out to $6.20 per can and I always order 24 per time.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;1419707 said:


> How the heck did it get from the first pic to the second pic:crying:


Well the wiring was junk and it needed some other work. There were things that previous owners did that I did not like. So it was one of those lets take this part off to fix it and then it just got out of control. When I had more time to work on it I made a lot of progress and was at the point of starting to get it put back together...

Then I got engaged... then I decided to move out of my warehouse because it was to far from my house. Then I got real busy with work, then the people moved out of my rental and left the place ravaged, then my mother in law died suddenly.....

Basically life got in my way. Hate to sell it, but I don't see me working on it anytime soon.


----------



## born2farm

Well we got about an inch and a half. First real test for the guys back home being alone and in charge. At least I finally have a good group of guys working under me.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I got it at Bair's. Came out to 8.50 a can. I love that stuff.


----------



## MickiRig1

I feel your pain about the Jeep.
Yeah, I hate when life gets in the way of getting your stuff done. My Wife get's on me about the Kitchen has not been finished trimmed. Well sorry! The bathroom lav drain pipe died, then I had to put a floor in, because it rotted out around the toilet. Had to take out the baseboards to do the floor. Replace. Get the bathroom done. Then my Man Cave Garage Roof started leaking. My Daughter pop's an engine! Killed the starter!
It never ENDS! 
_My_ projects sit undone because life just get's in the way!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

My ac compressor took a crap on me today. thankfully it just droned all morning plowing snow. But after i got it home and shut it off and then went to restart it. It was all ceased up and of course the clutch it junk too. Oh well no more ac in the jeep.


----------



## MickiRig1

My Power steering pump started making noise this morning. Filled it up ,still making noise an hour later. Looked for leak. Oh - Boy, the steering box shaft is leaking! Two more things to replace this week!


----------



## Flawless440

Burkartsplow;1419828 said:


> I get mine from shoplet.com. They have free shipping and I only buy when they send me either a 15% or 20 % off coupon for signing up for there email subscription. Usually comes out to $6.20 per can and I always order 24 per time.


I picked up a 5 gal bucket from ebay, I think $170. Have been spraying it though a paint sprayer ran off my air compressure. So far I've done 3 trucks, under carriage, door jams, plows, etc. have used maybe a 1.5 gal


----------



## born2farm

Well I cant believe as slow as a winter as we have had that there are still people calling about snow plowing. Picked up two more lots today. Nothing big just a church and our local veterans service offices. People seem to hold off as long as possible.


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1429976 said:


> Well I cant believe as slow as a winter as we have had that there are still people calling about snow plowing. Picked up two more lots today. Nothing big just a church and our local veterans service offices. People seem to hold off as long as possible.


I'm working on getting another one too. Last guy just up and sold his truck. Not enough snow, I guess.


----------



## muffy189

i picked up a couple the last couple of weeks, we had a guy whos been plowing here in salem for 30years or so got hit head on while out plowing and had a heart attack and killed him, so us local guys have been dividing up his accounts. Not the way i like picking up buisness


----------



## kc2006

My wife used to go to church with him. Sad story


----------



## muffy189

dan was a good man he started out working for my dad back in the day.


----------



## cwby_ram

Wow, sorry to hear that. Hate to get the accounts that way. Condolences to his family.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

If there is anyone else up in the Lima area, I have extra salt and ice melt i just put up for sale.


----------



## WALKERS

I hope we get some snow atleast a couple good ones. This cabin fever driving me NUTS.
Working on getting new spring accounts closer to the shop. Watching the flowers coming up when its 29 at night is crazy. LOL:laughing::salute:


----------



## f250man

I hear ya. This winter sure has been a real bust only 3 plowable events up here one good one and the other 2 were just small ones


----------



## Young Pup

*Truck bed liners*

Ok all, what type of bed liners are you using? I have rhino in the 04 chevy. But I need to get the 06 bed done. Truck bed is in great shape so no rust there yet. I don't want to use the plastic type so that is out. Thoughts???


----------



## NickT

I've heard that line x is good


----------



## Burkartsplow

line x is the best. I did the raptor home spray in on my 03 I just got. Cost me $115 for the kit and about 3 hours of prep and then and hour to spray. I did over the rail and it came out nice. I would have done line x like my 04 but I put another TC insert in and I just wanted to put in a cheaper liner myself to help stop rust and it came out real nice and looks sharp over the rail. It is not the thickest once sprayed on but it protects. If you are going to be rough on it I would go with line x IMO.


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks Guys. I heard good stuff about the line x. I actually have the raptor sprayed on the 1075 snow ex I bought just this past month. The guy who had it before me did it. Looks pretty good.


----------



## kc2006

I did the raptor stuff in my jeep, everything I read said its just as tough as the line x because it keeps a rubbery core, and its what a 1/4 of what line x would cost. I'm going to use it to do the bottom few inches of my truck and tint it to match. I've read herculiner sucks, its not very UV friendly and gets a white chalky look to it, and gets brittle. 

Theres one other brand thats supposed to be really good, I don't remember the name but 4wd.com sells it


----------



## Young Pup

Did you post pictures of this on FB? I thought I saw it on there. You are right, it did look good.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well my truck is officially retired from snow work. The sub contracting thing didn't pan out well for my wife and I drive someone else's truck for snow. Gonna keep the blade a lil longer till winter is totally done just in case of a big storm. But I am gonna be selling the plow come the beginning of April. It is an 09 snow dogg ex80. Mount will fit 99-10 2500/2500hd, 3500, and the 1500hd. Wiring is good for those, headlight adapters are for 99-02 though. It will have a new cutting edge too. Got used 5 times this winter. Will have a new cutting edge. Looking to get 2000 out of it. Keep it in mind and I will post it in the for sale and what not soon too!


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;1449448 said:


> Did you post pictures of this on FB? I thought I saw it on there. You are right, it did look good.


Yea I put pics up a few weeks ago. It's holding up perfectly so far, I did it under where the soft top mounts to the body because it chips the paint and that looks untouched still.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

kc2006;1449343 said:


> I did the raptor stuff in my jeep, everything I read said its just as tough as the line x because it keeps a rubbery core, and its what a 1/4 of what line x would cost. I'm going to use it to do the bottom few inches of my truck and tint it to match. I've read herculiner sucks, its not very UV friendly and gets a white chalky look to it, and gets brittle.
> 
> Theres one other brand thats supposed to be really good, I don't remember the name but 4wd.com sells it


herculiner indeed sucks. I did my 04 f250 in it and it peels and chips off if you use it like a bed. i have a dump insert over it now so it's fine but if I could do it over for what I spent and the time I wasted, I would have had it line x'd


----------



## kc2006

Mahon, you don't even know what you're talking about. Go dig up more dirt about your local guy with 30 tax liens


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Kurt, shouldn't you be out driving around your Saab spying on Todd?


----------



## Burkartsplow

I hope you flip your bike over and knock your two front teeth out! You selfish son of a *****! You leave me in the trenches taking grenades,


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1455635 said:


> I hope you flip your bike over and knock your two front teeth out! You selfish son of a *****! You leave me in the trenches taking grenades,


one of the best movies for 1 liners 
you motor boating son of a ***** you old sailor you


----------



## kashman

dont BS we all have played this game


----------



## muffy189

with everyone talking spring this goes out to you property management folks I do sign maintenance where i go and take care of straightning up the signs that either time has leaned or someone has hit. I also do lot striping so if anyone has any need of my services let me know ill travel anywhere for the most part.


----------



## Bossman 92

muffy189;1457032 said:


> with everyone talking spring this goes out to you property management folks I do sign maintenance where i go and take care of straightning up the signs that either time has leaned or someone has hit. I also do lot striping so if anyone has any need of my services let me know ill travel anywhere for the most part.


You do lot striping also? Thats good to know as we started offering sealing and crackfilling last year. Wanted to also do the painting, but I have enough other **** to do.


----------



## muffy189

give me a call if your interested 330-853-9439
Doug


----------



## Bossman 92

muffy189;1458380 said:


> give me a call if your interested 330-853-9439
> Doug


I will get ahold of you over the next couple weeks. I have a few bids to turn in and I would like to find someone thats not my competition for snow removal.


----------



## muffy189

lol as long as your not plowing in salem no compition here. lol


----------



## Burkartsplow

Went and met with a client about a paver patio this morning. Trying to schedule 2 months of projects in advance. My luck it is going to be another repeat of last spring and end up being a month behind. Looks like we may beat last years rainfall record with the early stat we got this winter. 1 inch fell last night at my house and my last 15 feet of back yard is a swamp.


----------



## csi.northcoast

please please please, do not say that i can handle another wet year... no if it was snow on the other hand.....


----------



## kashman

please no rain any1 who is doing rain dance will get kicked in the balls


----------



## Burkartsplow

I just installed a set of pontoons on my walkbehind. It is sweet. Pics to come, HAHA


----------



## kashman

Burkartsplow;1460902 said:


> I just installed a set of pontoons on my walkbehind. It is sweet. Pics to come, HAHA


had 2 do that last year not a good look


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I really regret not building that air boat last year with a mower deck


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

If any of you are intrested in a 6x12 enclosed trailer with a ramp door mines forsale 1200obo. Also a 48inch redhawk hyrdo walkbehind with bagger and sulky 2300obo. Both are in used condition but very mechanically sound never got healthy enough to really use them.


----------



## Hannalie

Any opinions on this machine. It is a 2002 240 with about 1200 hours on it. They want 9k for the machine and an extra 1k for the tracks. This would be my first machine and I was just wondering if you guys think it is a good place to start at. The price seems fair to me.


----------



## beatty1000

*Salt for sale*

I have several pallets for Morton Safety Salt, 50 lb bags, in Canton, Ohio. Will sell for $3.00per bag if you buy a whole pallet. I will give a better deal if you buy them all. 
Thanks!
Jeff 330-Eight Four Four-3804


----------



## VBigFord20

KGRlandscapeing;1463346 said:


> If any of you are intrested in a 6x12 enclosed trailer with a ramp door mines forsale 1200obo. Also a 48inch redhawk hyrdo walkbehind with bagger and sulky 2300obo. Both are in used condition but very mechanically sound never got healthy enough to really use them.


You still selling the trailer? is it a single or duel axle?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

VBigFord20;1473287 said:


> You still selling the trailer? is it a single or duel axle?


It solld acouple weeks ago. and it was only single axle


----------



## Young Pup

Ok, I need some recommedations for power washing companies here in Columbus. My neighbor needs to get her Mom's house done. She want a couple of estimates. Any help would be appreciated. 


Thanks,

JP


----------



## born2farm

Hope everyone's spring season is going well. We just finished up planting here on the farm about a week ago.

Starting to get mailers and contracts ready to be sent out this summer/fall for the white stuff again....I'll be leaving in two weeks for Oklahoma to run combine on a custom harvest crew for five months so trying to get things straightened out so all the girlfriend has to do is drop the stuff in the mail.

Have a good one and a safe memorial day weekend.


----------



## f250man

Man it sure is funny how this tread went from being the busiest to dead. In a yr. Hope everyones doing well................


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

f250man;1481840 said:


> Man it sure is funny how this tread went from being the busiest to dead. In a yr. Hope everyones doing well................


Its about time everybody needs to get back to start thinking snow. Well actually who knows with a year like this what winter is gonna be like


----------



## Mike S

Ok im in kevin!


----------



## muffy189

im always up for talking and thinking snow


----------



## NickT

Just hoping for a better year this year than last


----------



## Young Pup

I'm alive and kicking. Just got back from a short vacation down in FL. Finally getting some rain here, so hopefully I can cut everything this week. Probably will just to clean them up anyway. payup 

I can't believe this chill we have right now. Maybe a good sign of a good winter or early fall. Either way it sure does feel good outside.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;1483676 said:


> I'm alive and kicking. Just got back from a short vacation down in FL. Finally getting some rain here, so hopefully I can cut everything this week. Probably will just to clean them up anyway. payup
> 
> I can't believe this chill we have right now. Maybe a good sign of a good winter or early fall. Either way it sure does feel good outside.


from your vacation pics it looked like you brought the rain home with you


----------



## NickT

Beautiful weather today will be painting the plow soon while its still warm.


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;1483701 said:


> from your vacation pics it looked like you brought the rain home with you


Yep Kevin, about 30 percent of the daylight had some rain. Some big storms at night down there. Long rolling thunder out in the Gulf of Mexico. The hotel we were staying at had 2 lightning strikes too. I almost had to change my shorts. :laughing:


----------



## calvarylandscap

*Krispy Kreme Donuts Bid*

Hey everyone,
Nice to see an Ohio thread. Anyways, I was requested to send a bid for snow removal and occasional salt app. The area is by Hopkins airport (so roughly 80" here a yr) and lot is 17,500sq ft no light posts and the walkway is 1050sq ft. Also I am using a tailgate spreader with 50lb bags of salt. How much do I charge for a push/contract and salt app?
Thanks guys you have always been helpful with my questions. God Bless and I'll be praying for 120" this year so be ready lol.


----------



## jet0455

Looking for sub accounts in Cincinnati. Preferably as close to Maineville as possibly. PM me with details. Thanks!


----------



## Pirsch

*Need Help Dayton Ohio Area...*

Hey guys...been ages since been on here. I need help ASAP for some Brush and a Tree I'm just removal within this week. I'm just south of Dayton and the city I'm in is raising a stink about my stink tree saplings along my house and alley. I need a quote real fast and also need vegie killer sprayed.

Let me know if you can help.

e-mail me [email protected] and I'll get back with you on the details.

Thanks


----------



## csi.northcoast

hi everyone.

we will be selling bulk salt & snow slicer as well as bagged material this year in the lakewood area

pm me for details


----------



## Flawless440

csi.northcoast;1487502 said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> we will be selling bulk salt & snow slicer as well as bagged material this year in the lakewood area
> 
> pm me for details


What dose bulk go for up there??


----------



## buckhigh

I'd be curious to know what bagged is going for?


----------



## davisons4season

Hello everyone!
I'm from millersburg area, and have been buying bagged salt from JDLandscapes. I was wondering if anyone has better pricing they could share. $4.10-$4.25/bag


----------



## csi.northcoast

pm me ....how many pallets do you need


----------



## davisons4season

CSI north
could you pm me ? I dont have enough posts yet?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

bagged here in canton ton is roughly 160 for bagged
bulk pick up anywhere from 75-90


----------



## csi.northcoast

Just a FYI our pre-buy for bulk and bagged is over October 15

email [email protected]


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Anyone heard any reports on this upcoming winter yet?


----------



## Sal_Moides

average percipitation, below average temps.


----------



## EPPSLLC

It's the KY boy checking in .... you fellas ready for a good winter? I feel a big one coming. 

We are having a record year but man was it a rocky start with now pushable snow for us!!! 

I was shooting for 50k and we only did 9!!! OUCCCHHHH!!!!!


----------



## MickiRig1

I know winter is coming when I got the call today: " Are you going to plow for us this season? " . I hope it's a better season this year! Last year was terrible! Not even the salters made much money.


----------



## Young Pup

EPPSLLC;1498099 said:


> It's the KY boy checking in .... you fellas ready for a good winter? I feel a big one coming.
> 
> We are having a record year but man was it a rocky start with now pushable snow for us!!!
> 
> I was shooting for 50k and we only did 9!!! OUCCCHHHH!!!!!


I hope you are right about this winter. I am hearing the same but they said it last year too.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

I'm hoping your right about this winter also. I've heard good things so far too but not holding my breath. We will see soon!


----------



## kc2006

What do you guys think of this.

I talked with a large plow company about subbing for them. They would have me run from 5pm-midnight mainly salting, and they're zero tolerance, they said on average they salt 15-20 days a month. Nice thing is, that's a time that I usually don't work so it could add a lot of extra paying hours to my route, bad thing is its only 50 an hour. You get paid from when you leave your house till your done at the last job, load up with their salt at one of the job sites. 

What do you guys think? Time wise it's great, just hate that 50 an hr part.


----------



## csi.northcoast

like you said while it is only $50.00 and hour, it normally a time when you are not working and in this economy you have to make bank when you can, i am surr if you do not do it someone else will.... 

for the 50 an hour what kind of truckl are you running????


----------



## kc2006

my 3/4 ton with 8' blade and v box. He mainly sounded interested in using me for salting, plus usually it doesn't snow in the afternoon so I'm thinking actual plowing will be minimum. I'm going to try and talk them into coming up some, and I need more details. I'm not going to go out at a drop of the hat in that 7 hour span and only get 1 hour of work, I'd want it to be worth not sleeping lol.


----------



## underESTIMATED

MahonLawnCare;1495548 said:


> bagged here in canton ton is roughly 160 for bagged
> bulk pick up anywhere from 75-90


Who's selling it that cheap!?!?!? I'll go buy 4 skids right now. PM me.!

Public - starting smoking crazy drugs this year... $210/skid. 
Prices increased .40$/bag. :realmad:

Guess that's what happens when you buy xxxxx tons/skids and let it sit. 
It'll sit again this year based on those prices.


----------



## csi.northcoast

we are selling at $4.10 a bagged ... pallet pricing, quanity discounts


----------



## MahonLawnCare

underESTIMATED;1514039 said:


> Who's selling it that cheap!?!?!? I'll go buy 4 skids right now. PM me.!
> 
> Public - starting smoking crazy drugs this year... $210/skid.
> Prices increased .40$/bag. :realmad:
> 
> Guess that's what happens when you buy xxxxx tons/skids and let it sit.
> It'll sit again this year based on those prices.


Their salt is garbage! Always inconsistent and half the bags are rock hard. Turds


----------



## underESTIMATED

MahonLawnCare;1514084 said:


> Their salt is garbage! Always inconsistent and half the bags are rock hard. Turds


100% agree!

But the cheapest place I knew of over the last few years.

Any other locations please pm me if you care to share


----------



## MahonLawnCare

it'll cost ya....no hoopes in alliance is pretty cheap. good salt


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, sorry to jack your thread but I have a Western 1000 tailgate spreader that I am looking to sell. This thing is in excellent shape, comes with the harness and variable speed controller. Only reason I am selling is that it was a little too big for the Jeep, and I got the 500 series. Call Peter (734)934-1628 for more information. Asking $850 OBO


----------



## fortywinks

Can anyone in NE Ohio give me some guidance on Worker's Comp Insurance? Rate expectations and how I go about getting it? Looking to hire my first employee this winter and need to get him covered. I just want an idea of how bad I'm going to get soaked for one employee in the first year. 

KB


----------



## jkski

I decided to put my skidder to work this year with a 10' V blade on it. What are you guys seeing the hourly rate at for this set-up with an operator? What are you paying your operators?

Like everyone, just hoping for a snowy winter!


----------



## Mike S

75-90 in my area and my guys get paid between 15-25. Post some pics of that setup!!! What brand is the blade?


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Hey there guys just got our new pusher for our Cat 279c. Here's a pic.Thumbs Up


----------



## f250man

Looking good... Just bring on the SNOW


----------



## Young Pup

Looks good Snomachine.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Thanks guys. Just this winter pans out a little betterThumbs Up


----------



## underESTIMATED

Anyone looking for a gently used SnowDogg HD75 w/wings?

Bought a new truck, and went with a Snowdogg VXF95.

$2750 delivered within reason - 44312.

Mount is from a 2003 GMC 2500HD.


----------



## f250man

Man this tread is dead........ We need SNOW.....


----------



## Young Pup

Check out the weather thread some are posting there.


----------



## Scottscape

Well are we gonna get some snow in the next couple days???


----------



## Young Pup

Scottscape;1541943 said:


> Well are we gonna get some snow in the next couple days???


Yep, check out our thread in the weather section. I would say 1 to 3 for us here. Definitely going to be a salt event. but with the winds not sure how much we will get to plow if any. But the plow will be going on tomm. I went to the airport today and saw someone with their plow and salt spreader on already.


----------



## VBigFord20

Eh...

I'm already thinking this little storm is going to be a bust and it has yet to hit. But who knows, I've been wrong before.

I guess it is time to get the plow out of the shop, Its still sitting where I left it in april.


----------



## Young Pup

Better get that puppy out of the shop and hooked up. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike_13

If anyone needs help this season in NE Ohio I am located in Geauga county near Chesterland. Call me at 440-829-5699. Mike


----------



## f250man

Well boys the storms here its snowing here in the N.E. corner. And getting ready to hook the plow up and should be pushing the white gold soon.... Good luck and be safe guys


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Glad to see everyone survived the end of the world!! Thumbs Up
I gotta admit, it was touch and go there for a bit! :laughing:

Time to celebrate with some eggs & bacon!!


----------



## horseshoer

hi guys I'm new to the site and basically a newbie at plowing. I hate asking for help but I feel stuck, I could use some help with a e47 and when i do get it going I'll have plenty of time if anyone could use a hand with the snow, since I'm not working much. Thanks


----------



## jet0455

Looking to pickup a few more parking lots / driveways to add to my route in the Cincinnati area. PM with any leads or properties. Thanks!


----------



## JOHNCTC1

I'm down here in Columbus, servicing north end area between Polaris all the way to morse ave area.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Anybody here live in or near Palmyra Ohio? It's just south of newton falls. I've got a driveway that needs plowed and salted. If your interested send me a pm. Thanks!


----------



## clark lawn

Puddle, send Kurt (kc2006) a message he lives over that way.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Alright thanks Clark!


----------



## Young Pup

horseshoer;1551951 said:


> hi guys I'm new to the site and basically a newbie at plowing. I hate asking for help but I feel stuck, I could use some help with a e47 and when i do get it going I'll have plenty of time if anyone could use a hand with the snow, since I'm not working much. Thanks


Did you get it fixed??


----------



## horseshoer

ya did get it fixed found that the switches had been wired wrong, after i put all new parts on it.


----------



## Young Pup

At least you got it up and running.


----------



## horseshoer

now its just a waiting game for the snow


----------



## Young Pup

About the middle of next week it looks like now. Maybe a little Sun/Mon. Just a little though.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Young Pup;1560850 said:


> About the middle of next week it looks like now. Maybe a little Sun/Mon. Just a little though.


Yeah looks like what I'm seeing young pup. Looks to be cold the rest of January. What's it telling you on temps?


----------



## Young Pup

SNOMACHINE;1561519 said:


> Yeah looks like what I'm seeing young pup. Looks to be cold the rest of January. What's it telling you on temps?


The second half of January is definitely looking colder low teens for possible highs. but I am sure that will change too.


----------



## Young Pup

Hey anybody use a tire boot to keep their trailer secured or any other vehicles? Like any of these?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=wheel+boot+lock

What is a good one?

Thanks,

JP


----------



## MahonLawnCare

What about this http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=trailer+tongue+lock&_sacat=0&_odkw=wheel+boot+lock&_osacat=0


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Young Pup;1562570 said:


> Hey anybody use a tire boot to keep their trailer secured or any other vehicles? Like any of these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=wheel+boot+lock
> 
> What is a good one?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JP


Never seen one on a trailer here. But we use the hitch locks on our trailers. Even have a couple for our job trailers that go on the pin of a semi trailer. Never had a problem with any of our trailers.


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1562589 said:


> What about this http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=trailer+tongue+lock&_sacat=0&_odkw=wheel+boot+lock&_osacat=0





SNOMACHINE;1562607 said:


> Never seen one on a trailer here. But we use the hitch locks on our trailers. Even have a couple for our job trailers that go on the pin of a semi trailer. Never had a problem with any of our trailers.


Thanks Guys. I have a coupler and a hitch lock as well. Just looking for something else as I have moved and the trailer will be sitting where it is now for awhile. Normally it is blocked in by a truck, but I want be able to leave the trailer unblocked sometimes.

I have actually broken the coupler lock before by backing into it. lol


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Young Pup;1562723 said:


> Thanks Guys. I have a coupler and a hitch lock as well. Just looking for something else as I have moved and the trailer will be sitting where it is now for awhile. Normally it is blocked in by a truck, but I want be able to leave the trailer unblocked sometimes.
> 
> I have actually broken the coupler lock before by backing into it. lol


All these measure's are a preventative! In my opinion, seems that if someone wants it bad enough no matter what you do they'll find a way to get it. Sadly enough.


----------



## cwby_ram

Hey, JP, I always put a coupler lock on mine, too, but a few times I left it somewhere that I was a little more concerned about I feed a kryptonite cable through the spokes of the wheels (assuming it's a tandem). Like Snomachine said, if they want it bad enough, they'll get it. Can always use the cable for equipment or handfuls when it's not on the trailer.


----------



## Young Pup

SNOMACHINE;1562864 said:


> All these measure's are a preventative! In my opinion, seems that if someone wants it bad enough no matter what you do they'll find a way to get it. Sadly enough.





cwby_ram;1562949 said:


> Hey, JP, I always put a coupler lock on mine, too, but a few times I left it somewhere that I was a little more concerned about I feed a kryptonite cable through the spokes of the wheels (assuming it's a tandem). Like Snomachine said, if they want it bad enough, they'll get it. Can always use the cable for equipment or handfuls when it's not on the trailer.


I agree. It is a tandem axle. I was talking with a friend and I might be going with a cable as mentioned.


----------



## cwby_ram

I bought it for equipment, but used it on the trailer in a pinch. Anymore I've started locking all the hand told up in the bed of the truck with it. Little piece of mind.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1563166 said:


> I bought it for equipment, but used it on the trailer in a pinch. Anymore I've started locking all the hand told up in the bed of the truck with it. Little piece of mind.


I am thinking something bigger than that. I have one I use to lock up my blowers with. I want something that will require alot of work. lol


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1563211 said:


> I am thinking something bigger than that. I have one I use to lock up my blowers with. I want something that will require alot of work. lol


Ha, I'm with ya. Sucks, but you can't be too careful anymore.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1563241 said:


> Ha, I'm with ya. Sucks, but you can't be too careful anymore.


Maybe I should electrify the frame of the trailer. lol I don't think I will have any problems. My neighbor that lives behind has a ccw permit. lol


----------



## cwby_ram

That's funny you say that. I locked my trailer up because someone stole the cats off two of my trucks and my first thought was to electrify the frame. CCW coming here in couple weekends.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

cwby_ram;1563326 said:


> That's funny you say that. I locked my trailer up because someone stole the cats off two of my trucks and my first thought was to electrify the frame. CCW coming here in couple weekends.


Hell yeah electrocute there butts then they'll think twice the next time! Lol then the idiot would turn around and sue you! Yup that's today's society!


----------



## cwby_ram

SNOMACHINE;1563363 said:


> Hell yeah electrocute there butts then they'll think twice the next time! Lol then the idiot would turn around and sue you! Yup that's today's society!


That's exactly why I didn't let that idea go beyond a thought. But, boy, was it a tempting thought.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

cwby_ram;1564267 said:


> That's exactly why I didn't let that idea go beyond a thought. But, boy, was it a tempting thought.


The thought has run through my mind! :laughing:


----------



## cwby_ram

It's sad we gotta worry about people messing with or stuff in the first place. It's worse we can't defend it without worrying about a lawsuit. My father-in-law's shop has been broken into 5 times and what have the cops done? Well, they wouldn't let him take one of the plow trucks out last storm because the tag was expired by one day.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

cwby_ram;1564425 said:


> It's sad we gotta worry about people messing with or stuff in the first place. It's worse we can't defend it without worrying about a lawsuit. My father-in-law's shop has been broken into 5 times and what have the cops done? Well, they wouldn't let him take one of the plow trucks out last storm because the tag was expired by one day.


Columbus Police?


----------



## SNOMACHINE

cwby_ram;1564425 said:


> It's sad we gotta worry about people messing with or stuff in the first place. It's worse we can't defend it without worrying about a lawsuit. My father-in-law's shop has been broken into 5 times and what have the cops done? Well, they wouldn't let him take one of the plow trucks out last storm because the tag was expired by one day.


There's a lot of things in this day and age that are a$$ backwards! And our judicial system is just one! There's always something that we have to adapt to and overcome as business owners and everytime we turn around someone or something else is throwing a wrench in our plans! For a lot of buisness it seems you take 10 steps forward then 10 steps back because all the BS we have to deal with!


----------



## cwby_ram

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1564513 said:


> Columbus Police?


No, Knox Co. Sheriff, actually. Snomachine, I hear that. Guess that's why not everyone does this stuff. It's alright, for some reason, I still seen to think it's worth the headaches!


----------



## SNOMACHINE

cwby_ram;1564531 said:


> No, Knox Co. Sheriff, actually. Snomachine, I hear that. Guess that's why not everyone does this stuff. It's alright, for some reason, I still seen to think it's worth the headaches!


Oh it's worth it or we wouldn't be doing it! But hey we all have those days! Ultimately it's all about the greenbacks! payup and I love the greenbacks as I'm sure we all do!


----------



## Young Pup

SNOMACHINE;1563363 said:


> Hell yeah electrocute there butts then they'll think twice the next time! Lol then the idiot would turn around and sue you! Yup that's today's society!


It was only a thought. And I am still keeping it in the back of my head. :laughing: Just in case.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Interested to see what the maps are saying for the end of next week?


----------



## ihdriver7088

well i called it quits for the season i tucked everything in the corners of the barn and going into farmer mode now given a decent season for me being screwed over by 2 contractors and the unfortunate finding of cancer in my boss at the towing company i work at luckily its removed and he is clean 

i sure hope the rest of you had a great season as well!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clark lawn

What's everyones thought on tonight? Last couple snows been a bust what about this one.


----------



## cwby_ram

It's coming...


----------



## clark lawn

Well we got about .25" out of this.


----------



## cwby_ram

clark lawn;1627066 said:


> Well we got about .25" out of this.


We got enough to push at least, wasn't enough to get into the next pricing tier like I hoped, but not bad for a late March thing for us.


----------



## ihdriver7088

i had 5-6 inches here in delaware i got my one lot pushed atleast its worth the 30 minutes to go to the farm and dig my plow back out


----------



## Young Pup

I'm ready to get on with spring.


----------



## ihdriver7088

im with you young pup i want to start planting and playing with my new tractor on the farm


----------



## Young Pup

Hopefully by June we can be outside working. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ihdriver7088

JUNE???? I want to be in the field in 2 weeks 3 max


----------



## herbert02

Looking for subs for this upcoming season. Must have experience, insurance, and reliable equipment. Commercial/ maybe some residential. Sites are between Avon-Rocky River.


----------



## born2farm

Everyone getting equipment ready yet?

We might be looking for a few (or a lot) of subs for this year. Finalizing some contracts and working on some big leads. Anyone in the Columbus or Mansfield area looking for work? Some of the routes could be very flexible schedule wise. PM me or send an email to [email protected]. Should know more in the following week or two.


----------



## Young Pup

Boy, I thought things might be getting ramped up around here. Still pretty quiet on here.


----------



## thesnowman269

im surprised as well. not much going on here. Everyone must be getting ready!


----------



## MickiRig1

Over Time is flowing, it's hard to give it up. Adding major dollars evey pay. My truck is in the driveway and I got a pile of parts for it. I got the skill, just not the time. Come snow fly it will be ready!


----------



## kc2006

All the lawn jockeys are still hard at the lawns and now leaves. I'm getting the new truck ready, bought a truckcraft de-icer, all new karrier wiring and controller, gotta install that still and then on to some led strobes mmmmm.


----------



## Young Pup

MickiRig1;1652947 said:


> Over Time is flowing, it's hard to give it up. Adding major dollars evey pay. My truck is in the driveway and I got a pile of parts for it. I got the skill, just not the time. Come snow fly it will be ready!


Gotta get that ot when you can.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;1652954 said:


> All the lawn jockeys are still hard at the lawns and now leaves. I'm getting the new truck ready, bought a truckcraft de-icer, all new karrier wiring and controller, gotta install that still and then on to some led strobes mmmmm.


Hey now, I am busy too doing the green stuff. Got to distract myself from it every now and then. Thumbs Up


----------



## kc2006

Yea I know, I'm tired of mowing at this point, I'm ready for snow already. We never got a break from mowing here this year, it rained pretty good all year so I think that's what got me bored of mowing so fast.


----------



## MickiRig1

Most summers you get a month break in July to Aug. Not this year, the grass never even stopped growing. Little alone turn dorment. Good thing I bought a new mower and weed eater.


----------



## Young Pup

Here in Sept. I went to every 10 to 14 days. Had a little dry spell where things slowed a little.


----------



## vmike

*Toledo - Sub Contractors Wanted*

Sub Contractors wanted in/around Toledo. If interested email [email protected]


----------



## Burkartsplow

Where is the snow


----------



## MickiRig1

We are due this season! I am going to do side walk crew too this year. Maybe for once I can be out on every event.


----------



## NickT

Burkartsplow;1658367 said:


> Where is the snow


Where it always is ...... Freaking Ashtabula man!!!!!


----------



## f250man

Not ths time it was in Chardon and Chesterland


----------



## sinsere313

*Sub Contractors needed in OHio*

I have 16 sites that need full service sub contractors. These sites are all banks and are required to be serviced prior to 8 am and one by 7 am. Please inbox me if you are interested. 
Sites that we are looking to sub out are:

Woodville
Rossford
Toledo
Oregon
Perrysburg
Northwood
Montiplier
Mcclure
Maumee


----------



## thesnowman269

f250man;1659536 said:


> Not ths time it was in Chardon and Chesterland


Not so much we got maybe 3 inches in chesterland. In SOME spots


----------



## MickiRig1

I had 4 inchs on vehicles in Akron. We had some good Lake Effect going on for a while.


----------



## Young Pup

NE Ohio were the big winners.


----------



## f250man

Well this place went from the big dogs to not even a ghost town......


----------



## cwby_ram

f250man;1676974 said:


> Well this place went from the big dogs to not even a ghost town......


Over here, f250man.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1676917#post1676917


----------



## WALKERS

We had 3 to 5 down early this year but NOT complaining at all.
Bring it on the last two years have sucked for us. Another one to two tonight possible we will see. 
Be safe out there fellas


----------



## MickiRig1

The Sunday night,the major stuff tracked under us. Just got a minor salting event ( one and done ). The weather people made it sound like a major freezing rain event!


----------



## WALKERS

Weather man said we we're suppose to have a dusting we got 3 inches


----------



## Young Pup

for those of you who don't frequent the weather thread, I got a new truck. This one replaces my 04 chevy that got totaled by a tree.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=151005


----------



## MickiRig1

Dang trees, walking out in front of you!


----------



## WALKERS

Do any of you know any thing about the uni mount western plow?
Having some problems here. If I keep it up I will have all new parts in it.


----------



## WALKERS

*So called blizzard*

Just saw where "supposedly" ohio valley suppose to be getting any where up to 12 inches of snow. We will see what happens. Bring it!!:laughing::salute:


----------



## WALKERS

This coming Sunday into monday


----------



## MickiRig1

Every event we have had happens on a night I have to work my regular job !!!. I can't even salt or do side walks! We get a good start and I am left out! I hope the next month is better.


----------



## Young Pup

Anybody have a pivot mount for sale for a snow ex 1075? Thinking of taking the hitch mount off of mine and going ahead and drilling the holes in the bumper.


----------



## WALKERS

Pup
Try centralparts.com I thought I saw one for like two hundred.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1688859 said:


> Pup
> Try centralparts.com I thought I saw one for like two hundred.


I looked already and am thinking I am going to order through them. The cost is 362. plus shipping and handling. I am going to call a couple more places in the am here before I order online though.

Thank you.

JP


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1689559 said:


> I looked already and am thinking I am going to order through them. The cost is 362. plus shipping and handling. I am going to call a couple more places in the am here before I order online though.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> JP


Crap they bumped the price up over night to 407. What the heck is that.


----------



## MickiRig1

Getting snow that's why. You want it, your going to pay now!


----------



## coldcoffee

Young Pup;1688772 said:


> Anybody have a pivot mount for sale for a snow ex 1075? Thinking of taking the hitch mount off of mine and going ahead and drilling the holes in the bumper.


I've got one from an 1875 that I'd be willing to part with. I think their both the same, but don't quote me on that. I also have an older, large Buyers gate spreader w/ controller & mounting brackets (no lid or wire harness, harness is about $35 at dealer) that I'd let go of cheap. Located in Cleveland.


----------



## Young Pup

coldcoffee;1691039 said:


> I've got one from an 1875 that I'd be willing to part with. I think their both the same, but don't quote me on that. I also have an older, large Buyers gate spreader w/ controller & mounting brackets (no lid or wire harness, harness is about $35 at dealer) that I'd let go of cheap. Located in Cleveland.


I went ahead and got one ordered the other day from a local dealer. It will be cheaper then ordering and paying shipping and handling. Plus add the sales tax, I am ahead by doing that.

thanks. JP


----------



## f250man

Merry christmas ohio


----------



## Young Pup

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## underESTIMATED

MickiRig1;1688637 said:


> Every event we have had happens on a night I have to work my regular job !!!. I can't even salt or do side walks! We get a good start and I am left out! I hope the next month is better.


If you need some extra help bulk salting your lots, let me know. 
I'm a wh0r3, and salt quite a large coverage area around Akron/North Canton.


----------



## WALKERS

You with f250 have you ever had a leaf spring break on it and if so where or how did you fix it?


----------



## MickiRig1

I have a spring shop a mile from me. They do plow trucks all the time.


----------



## coldcoffee

Stuver Spring...the best around.


----------



## MickiRig1

yEP ! Your truck is DONE in an hour! Put 2 Caravan struts together for $25. Saved me $100 on quick struts.


----------



## coldcoffee

I really don't think I could do them any less expensive myself. Last time I went in, I launched a shackle bracket about 30' in the air almost hitting a semi behind me. I drove straight there and was in and out...about an hour.
Amazing, they still operate w/ no appointments, just pull in. Love the smell of torching steel and the sound of the blacksmith beating on the anvil. They don't even care if you stand there and watch. It's like being in another time zone from the past.


----------



## bah1491

Looking for contractors in the Columbus area. We have 15 commercial properties all around I 270 interior. 

Before I waste anyone's time, here's the catch:

- 3" trigger
- No salt unless requested

Please PM me for information
MUST BE ABLE TO PROVIDE A CERTIFICATE OF LIABILITY INSURANCE .


----------



## Bossman 92

coldcoffee;1698751 said:


> Stuver Spring...the best around.


Same thing I was gonna say! You can stand right there and BS with the guy working on your truck. And prices are great


----------



## buckhigh

*Brecksville curbside leaf vac needed!*

Hey guys! I highly doubt I can get the city to pick up leaves this time of year. Anyone know of someone who can help me get leaves vacuumed up from a large property (curbside) in Brecksville? Please pm me ASAP for more details...


----------



## WALKERS

We'll how is everybody doing with these storms? Cold as  down here. -8.
Both plows down here, both new spreaders took a crap on me.


----------



## cwby_ram

WALKERS;1712443 said:


> We'll how is everybody doing with these storms? Cold as  down here. -8.
> Both plows down here, both new spreaders took a crap on me.


-11, feels like 37 below here. We got the work done alright, but my polite pump is starting to freeze. It'll be froze up by nothing I'm sure. I ran the truck for an hour tonight and it never really warmed up. Hoping we can just hunker down and wait it out tomorrow.


----------



## kc2006

Weather channel is saying -7 here, tons of power outages around too. We got just a trace of snow last night, I just had to salt everything a couple times today with treated salt and it did the trick. 

It's so cold my diesel won't start and it's been plugged in all day. That's crazy.


----------



## MickiRig1

What a disapointment! They gave us the doom and gloom snow event warning! Rained 3/4's of the event, a big 30 min of snow! Now it is just DANG COLD!


----------



## WALKERS

LOL I feel you felas I'm south of you just started warming up today.
Global warming my a$$!!! We have plows down, trans fluid leaking out of the diesel down by radiator. (Going to try and tackle that tomorrow) We will see western won't go back right goes up and down and left. Hopefully I can get all of it situated by next storm. I'm not complaining about the cold just think back the last two plow seasons "I welcome it" payup


----------



## Young Pup

Both trucks started and the car has been starting so that is good thing. Can't believe we are in January already. Time just is flying by and seems like I can't ever get caught up on paperwork.


----------



## Flawless440

So cold, is it spring yet??


----------



## f250man

cant believe this thread is dead and another one had to be started........


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;1865353 said:


> cant believe this thread is dead and another one had to be started........


Steve are you talking about the one in the weather section?


----------



## f250man

Yes.... This thread and us Ohio guys use to rule the post counts..... LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Yep, I tried to get them to post non weather posts here but that did not go over to well. Maybe we can revive this thread. LOL I think they don't like going between the two.


----------



## jk4718

It gets hard when you get notifications showing the same person commented in both groups, since it's not easy to see which one we you taking a moment to check on your phone. The weather one seems to be a smaller group with only a handful of us commenting on a regular basis.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1866337 said:


> It gets hard when you get notifications showing the same person commented in both groups, since it's not easy to see which one we you taking a moment to check on your phone. The weather one seems to be a smaller group with only a handful of us commenting on a regular basis.


Yes it does. The few, the proud, the weather geeks. LOL Sorry stole that from the US Marines.  ussmileyflag


----------



## MickiRig1

I am back. Been on my newest obsession site. Sea Doo PWC's. Had to put new toys to bed for the winter!


----------



## f250man

ya seems like everyone has grown out of hanging out here on plowsite.... No Clap or Tom


----------



## Young Pup

Yep, the Ron And Tom show has been gone for awhile. LOL Not sure what to make of this coming weekend. I need to get on the ball and work on my 1075 snow ex. Got to swap out the motor and transmission. 4 bolts and I am done. I think. Been busy trying to get cleanups done.


----------



## MickiRig1

Every third plow truck I saw today has it's blade on. Really? Maybe 3 inches on the grass over the first snow. The City Of Akron was pretreating the highways tonight. What next? Snow parking bans?


----------



## Young Pup

Storm warning first, then the parking bans. LOL


----------



## MickiRig1

The best part is it's not even going to be a real snow. Too early for a good event. Ground is way too warm! Leaves have not even dried out yet. Till it is over my ankle and snowing hard, will I mount up the plow.


----------



## Young Pup

You guys seeing any snow up in the n/e Ohio??


----------



## MickiRig1

Not even a dusting in Akron


----------



## WALKERS

"Suppose" to get 3 to 5 here in cincinnati


----------



## Tyocom

Need salt in South West Ohio? call Chemical Equipment Labs 484 328 3154


----------



## MickiRig1

Snowed all of 10 minutes tonight! Can't wait to see how people drive in the morning. OH God snow!


----------



## Young Pup

streets are wet here. Grass and cars have snow on them. Thinking about going out and checking some lots though. They pretreated the streets here so I want to make sure the lots are ok.


----------



## WALKERS

Got three to four. Cleaned off easy sun came out. Re freeze tonight with a dusting now


----------



## MeeksCo

:salute:Howdy gentleman! 
Haven't been on in years! 

Looking for suggestions on where to post or who to contact regarding being a backup for this season. 
I run a 2500 Avalanche sporting a 8'6" Boss VXT. 
I work a full time job from Monday thru Friday from 6am-2:30. Available before and after for sub work, heavy snowfall backup, or small jobs. Feel free to call or text @ 216217O158. 

If you could pass my info on to someone as well I'd appreciate it. 
Located in the West Cleveland Area but willing to drive throughout Northeast Ohio. 
Thanks Fellas!


----------



## WALKERS

Does anyone know how to get the spinner motor out of a salt dogg tgs 06?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Young Pup

Has anybody seen a 4x4 atv with a snow on it? Was thinking about trying to find and wondered how that worked. 

Thanks. 

JP


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1872894 said:


> Has anybody seen a 4x4 atv with a snow on it? Was thinking about trying to find and wondered how that worked.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> JP


I just posted pics of ours in the Ohio thread


----------



## Bossman 92

See this is why we should only have 1 thread!! :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1872931 said:


> I just posted pics of ours in the Ohio thread


Thanks.



Bossman 92;1872959 said:


> See this is why we should only have 1 thread!! :laughing:


Actually wanted to see how many would come over here and give input. LOL But as you see, Walkers has a question about his salt dogg spreader.


----------



## f250man

We plowed Thursday and nothing since........ they have been calling for 6-12" for the last 2 days but nothing......


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;1873205 said:


> We plowed Thursday and nothing since........ they have been calling for 6-12" for the last 2 days but nothing......


did you get any snow overnight? Buffalo has been getting pounded.


----------



## WALKERS

Does anyone know where I can get a 80# vibrator for my salt dogg spreader mine has gone bye bye. There was a place here in Ohio I bought one a couple years back. Thanks in advance


----------



## WALKERS

Never mind found one right here in Ohio. Everybody else wants $250 I payed $190 with shipping. It's the KARRIER company. If you ever need one. Great family owned business.


----------



## Young Pup

I was going to suggest Kaffenberger but you found one. Good for you.


----------



## kc2006

Karrier makes bad ass stuff. I got tier harness and controller on my truckcraft, top notch stuff.


----------



## Tconley

If anyone wants Nature's Aid deicer delivered around the Akron Area for $.42 a gallon please let me know. We can haul 2000 gallons a time. We also sell 275 gallon totes to put it in. Give Tim a call (330) 620-4253. Thanks!


----------



## Bossman 92

Tconley;1876221 said:


> If anyone wants Nature's Aid deicer delivered around the Akron Area for $.42 a gallon please let me know. We can haul 2000 gallons a time. We also sell 275 gallon totes to put it in. Give Tim a call (330) 620-4253. Thanks!


I have never heard of natures aid before......do you have any info on it?? I am definitely interested.


----------



## jstew

*Southern Ohio Subs needed!*

We have accounts in Marietta, Belpre, Manchester and Coolville to sub out. Aggressive pay.

Please contact me for details

Joshua Stewart
330-723-5296
[email protected]


----------



## SnoDaddy

Bossman 92;1876423 said:


> I have never heard of natures aid before......do you have any info on it?? I am definitely interested.


We run it, works good. We pay wayyyyyy less.


----------



## jstew

Tconley;1876221 said:


> If anyone wants Nature's Aid deicer delivered around the Akron Area for $.42 a gallon please let me know. We can haul 2000 gallons a time. We also sell 275 gallon totes to put it in. Give Tim a call (330) 620-4253. Thanks!


How much to cover an acre?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Depends on type of snow and moisture in it. More moisture more it takes. Freezing rain pre treating works great not so great anti ice. On avg we been getting 30-50 gallon acre.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Def cheaper than salt and works well, just works different


----------



## kc2006

MahonLawnCare;1902217 said:


> Def cheaper than salt and works well, just works different


Liquid messiah right here!


----------



## Tconley

This is our first year using NATURES AID. We switched all our trucks to liquid. It has worked very well. The only issue we have seen is when the temps are close to freezing the high moisture content doesn't seem to work as well. But it burns through everything else, including ice, in a hurry.


----------



## bosman

*Veteran Needing Drive Plowed*

I have plowed this drive at no charge for 6-7 years. When I first met her she explained how her husband was leaving for several months of active duty. I told her because of his service I would plow every storm of 2.5" or more and never send a bill.

Its very easy, asphalt about 200 yards long, back in until the drive transitions to gravel, drop the plow and drive out.

I know its a lot to ask you guys and gals to do something for nothing, but if you go through South Worthington on High Street, its just North of St. Michaels. About a 1/4 mile East off of High Street.

PM me or email at [email protected]


----------



## Bossman 92

Tconley;1911294 said:


> This is our first year using NATURES AID. We switched all our trucks to liquid. It has worked very well. The only issue we have seen is when the temps are close to freezing the high moisture content doesn't seem to work as well. But it burns through everything else, including ice, in a hurry.


I called the number you posted and there was no answer or a call back. I would like to try a few hundred gallons.


----------



## kc2006

Search aquasalina online.

I did some playing and I think the stuff only holds maybe 14% chlorides, so either add about 15% calcium chloride to it or be ready to use 80-100gpa for good results. And don't expect it to burn any packed down snow off, it won't happen unless you have some bad ass pressure to blow threw the snow and get to pavement.


----------



## Bossman 92

kc2006;1955270 said:


> Search aquasalina online.
> 
> I did some playing and I think the stuff only holds maybe 14% chlorides, so either add about 15% calcium chloride to it or be ready to use 80-100gpa for good results. And don't expect it to burn any packed down snow off, it won't happen unless you have some bad ass pressure to blow threw the snow and get to pavement.


Thanks! I read some people on here seemed like they were having great success with it and only using minimal amounts. We have been using a solution out of Michigan and it really works well but it's expensive.


----------



## kc2006

Yea, plowsite is the place of bs'ers though lol. I talked with a couple people from canton and they said the same, 80gpa average. I had one day where I was at 50gpa and it was post plow where the lots were really clean and temps were about 25. I will say it works very well with ice, I can dial it back to 30gpa and it's like fire.


----------



## Bossman 92

Where did you get your natures aid at? Sounds like there are several places selling it.


----------



## kc2006

Direct from them. They have a couple filling locations.


----------



## jsimanella

Looking to subcontract, westside Cleveland area. I would prefer commercial lots in good condition, 6-8 hours of work for an average snowfall. Fairly flexible with my hours.
2015 F250, shortbed, crew cab. Western 8.5 MVP. Excellent condition.
Thanks!
John 216-406-7252.


----------

